# [OFFICIAL] GTX 770 Owners Club



## Gerbacio

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/grcwy/

Gigabyte Windforce 3 770

1300 (boost clock) 8k mem!

also

FIRST!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/grcwy/
> 
> Gigabyte Windforce 3 770
> 
> 1300 (boost clock) 8k mem!
> 
> also
> 
> FIRST!


Lol, there is a FORM to fill... go to this link


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Lol, there is a FORM to fill... go to this link


done









btw 3d mark 11 scores

SCORE
P10851 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770(1x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor
Graphics Score 12111
Physics Score 8309
Combined Score 8213

i have absolutely no idea if that is a decent /bad/good score! so if anyone with a 770 would share theirs i would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw 3d mark 11 scores
> 
> SCORE
> P10851 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770(1x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor
> Graphics Score 12111
> Physics Score 8309
> Combined Score 8213
> 
> i have absolutely no idea if that is a decent /bad/good score! so if anyone with a 770 would share theirs i would greatly appreciate it!


Please post a link to your score LOL...

That's a good score!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Please post a link to your score LOL...
> 
> That's a good score!


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6661040

really thanks i was afraid it was horrible! so i guess the problem might be Heaven and not my card?


----------



## Yungbenny911

You're just 2715 points lower than my previous 660 SLI score... My 660's were clocked at 1293Mhz each

*Your score*



*My 660 SLI score*


----------



## duhasttas

Why hello there guys! I've got a good ol' Windforce on my hands











http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uq322/


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Why hello there guys! I've got a good ol' Windforce on my hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/29n76/


Oh nice!


----------



## CaptainZombie

I am thinking of returning my 660 Ti to Amazon that I just bought 2 weeks ago, is a 600W PSU enough to run one 770? I don't plan to SLI at all.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I am thinking of returning my 660 Ti to Amazon that I just bought 2 weeks ago, is a 600W PSU enough to run one 770? I don't plan to SLI at all.


i had a 660 ti....all im gonna say is DO IT! and get the Windforce from Gigabyte! super silent!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I am thinking of returning my 660 Ti to Amazon that I just bought 2 weeks ago, is a 600W PSU enough to run one 770? I don't plan to SLI at all.


660W (600W) is the minimum PSU specified by Nvidia, so i believe you are good









BTW guys, how do your cards perform in heaven 3.0? and 4.0?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 660W is the minimum PSU specified by Nvidia, so i believe you are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW guys, how do your cards perform in heaven 3.0? and 4.0?


660W is the minimum? Mine is 600W and on Newegg they are saying 600W or greater, so will I be ok?

How much of a difference is there with the SC version vs. the regular 770 besides the higher core clocks?

Thanks


----------



## duhasttas

Here is some Unigine Valley, kind of wonder how everyone else is stacking up







:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/1080uni.jpg/


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> 660W is the minimum? Mine is 600W and on Newegg they are saying 600W or greater, so will I be ok?
> 
> How much of a difference is there with the SC version vs. the regular 770 besides the higher core clocks?
> 
> Thanks


sorry it was a typo, lol, i meant 600 watts....


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Here is some Unigine Valley, kind of wonder how everyone else is stacking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/1080uni.jpg/


1500;s for me

idk whats wrong

what card did you had before?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Here is some Unigine Valley, kind of wonder how everyone else is stacking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/1080uni.jpg/


That's Nice!, but i believe you can definitely pull more out of that GPU, what clocks are you running at?.


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's Nice!, but i believe you can definitely pull more out of that GPU, what clocks are you running at?.


GPU-Z reads: Clock 1212 MHz ; Memory 1863 MHz; Boost 1264 MHz, but in-game I get boosted to 1290 MHz !

I don't want to push it too much since the past few days in NYC have been hot as heck and I really hate A/C so I don't have one







Also, using an SG08 mITX case so I don't want to be too crazy...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> GPU-Z reads: Clock 1212 MHz ; Memory 1863 MHz; Boost 1264 MHz, but in-game I get boosted to 1290 MHz !
> 
> I don't want to push it too much since the past few days in NYC have been hot as heck and I really hate A/C so I don't have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, using an SG08 mITX case so I don't want to be too crazy...


That's really insane! No bios mod and 1290Mhz?







... I am really starting to fall in love with this GPU


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's really insane! No bios mod and 1290Mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I am really starting to fall in love with this GPU


No bios mod or anything, heck I didn't even use the overvolt option in EVGA precision! The boost of 1290 MHz is according to RivaTuner which is a part of the OSD that Precision uses, I think its more representative than what GPU-Z proclaims to be honest. I really dig this card and the fact it utilizes Samsung memory modules just makes me that more confident it is a beast of a product


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i had a 660 ti....all im gonna say is DO IT! and get the Windforce from Gigabyte! super silent!


I've had this 660 Ti for 2 weeks and its been a good card, its the FTW Sig 2. For $100 more, I think getting a card that can last me 2 years is probably the better move instead of spending another $200-$300 next year to upgrade yet again.

I'm thinking of going with EVGA, I have always loved their products.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130919

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> sorry i was a typo, lol, i meant 600 watts....


No problem at all, thanks.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I've had this 660 Ti for 2 weeks and its been a good card, its the FTW Sig 2. For $100 more, I think getting a card that can last me 2 years is probably the better move instead of spending another $200-$300 next year to upgrade yet again.
> 
> *I'm thinking of going with EVGA, I have always loved their products.
> *
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130919
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921
> No problem at all, thanks.


Just get the regular Evga 770, you can overclock it just as good as you will overclock the SC version. Same with MSI and other brands. The 770 GPU on the MSI lightening is the same as the 770 GPU on the G series. Only difference is that the Lightening comes with a few perks which would also be available on the G-series, if flashed with a modded BIOS.









*BTW: Does anyone know if this ram-sinks will be useful to the 770? I originally bought it for my 660's but i decided to upgrade to the 770's.*


----------



## Thoth420

About to be the proud owner of one of these. EVGA ACX non SC.


----------



## Gerbacio

Well i formattedt he computer and did a clean install...changed PCI lanes......im done trying stuff! seems to work perfect on games but on Valley on win 8 it dosnt! i am going to wait for someone to post their scores on win 8 and if nothing happens ill return it next week and get a different card


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Well i formattedt he computer and did a clean install...changed PCI lanes......im done trying stuff! seems to work perfect on games but on Valley on win 8 it dosnt! i am going to wait for someone to post their scores on win 8 and if nothing happens ill return it next week and get a different card


just 'cause of Valley? how often do you play that game? oh, it is not a game.

seriously, what are you going to replace it with?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> just 'cause of Valley? how often do you play that game? oh, it is not a game.
> 
> seriously, what are you going to replace it with?


huh? your post made it sound like you have a attitude

i must rephrase "SEEMS FINE ON GAMES" but who knows ....how do i know that frames are not dropping or are at the range they should be

we are talking about $400 that on my economical situation is a sacrifice atm! i will replace it with a similar card if possible!

benchmarks serve a purpose aside from numbers...they represent a potential problem or a malfunction on a hardware/software level!

Heaven is scoring a nice 700! insanely low!

PC mark put me around 660ti performance!

i pay 400$ for a 770 i expect a 770 with 770 performance ....not a "It will do" we are talking about $400 and a NEW videocard not a craiglist ad for $50


----------



## Thoth420

Your PSU:
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected],

This is from the EVGA cards recommended PSU(couldn't find Gigabyte but its not MSI so figure same):
600 watt or greater power supply with a minimum of 42 amps on the +12 volt rail.

I have no idea what the v1 v2 v3 or v4 and afaik 600w PSU should be fine for the 770.
Just trying to help.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Which brand etc. did you go with?


Gigabyte! i just did some close quarters on BF3 and it was around 100fps avg ...went 32-10! downloaded a different version of PC mark and it put me above 680 slightly below 780!

so heaven and Valley are the two not functioning atm! might give it a few days and see what other 770 owners with Win 8 experience!

my ASIC is 82 and the card boost takes me above 1300 and 8k memory....its not throttling ....crap it isnt even hitting 70 degrees under load!


----------



## Thoth420

Ya I just re-read the thread check my last post I edited it.

Stuck on Win 7 64 and I love it. So as far as Win 8 goes I can't help.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Your PSU:
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected],
> 
> This is from the EVGA cards recommended PSU(couldn't find Gigabyte but its not MSI so figure same):
> 600 watt or greater power supply with a minimum of 42 amps on the +12 volt rail.
> 
> I have no idea what the v1 v2 v3 or v4 and afaik 600w PSU should be fine for the 770.
> Just trying to help.


rocking a Antec High Current Pro 750 gold!



did a windowed heaved to check frametimes and im no expert but isnt it supposed to be even? not all over the place?

can you or someone with a 770 do the same so we can see how it would look for you?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> huh? your post made it sound like you have a attitude
> 
> i must rephrase "SEEMS FINE ON GAMES" but who knows ....how do i know that frames are not dropping or are at the range they should be
> 
> we are talking about $400 that on my economical situation is a sacrifice atm! i will replace it with a similar card if possible!
> 
> benchmarks serve a purpose aside from numbers...they represent a potential problem or a malfunction on a hardware/software level!
> 
> Heaven is scoring a nice 700! insanely low!
> 
> PC mark put me around 660ti performance!
> 
> i pay 400$ for a 770 i expect a 770 with 770 performance ....not a "It will do" we are talking about $400 and a NEW videocard not a craiglist ad for $50


just 2 cents . . . the only upgrade from 680 is the 780. but it seems, though, there is something wrong with your 770. you can record fps using fraps with the default key of F11, that is, if you have Excel or a similar program.


----------



## x Jakk x

Thinking of getting the MSI 770 Gamer Edition, but I can see MSI also have a Lightning 770 at slightly higher clocks for £60 more. What's the difference between these two cards other than the clock speeds? I'm still going to get the Gamer Edition as it is cheaper but I was wondering if the Lightning 770 was actually worth it.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x Jakk x*
> 
> Thinking of getting the MSI 770 Gamer Edition, but I can see MSI also have a Lightning 770 at slightly higher clocks for £60 more. What's the difference between these two cards other than the clock speeds? I'm still going to get the Gamer Edition as it is cheaper but I was wondering if the Lightning 770 was actually worth it.


The lightning is a different pcb than the gamer, it has more phases, a backplate, and that power pod thing on the back, I just picked up a gamer 770 yesterday and love it. Wanted it over the lightning because I hate yellow, I have an matx mobo and the lightning is too thick to sli as well, and I dont care for their backplate either with the sn sticker and all that junk on it, they should have done it like asus.

So far I was able to game on it at 1254mhz, I know 1300mhz fails heaven on ultra even with the extra 12mv so Im guessing my max oc will be around 1250-1280mhz.

Having owned a gtx 670ftw, the 770 is faster. I have fraps data for a ton of bf3 maps but yesterday only gamed on a few maps before hitting the sack.

670ftw @ 1230mhz, firestorm 64p msaa off (im on 120hz so want it fps high as possible)
ave 96.3 min 64fps max 183fps

msi oc 770 @ 1254mhz 64p firestorm msaa off
ave 120.3fps min 72fps max 201fps


----------



## blackRott9

Wish I could afford one or two of these. Guess I will just enjoy the results you fellows post.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Can't wait to get my MSI Gamer this week (won't be here until Friday







).


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> msi oc 770 @ 1254mhz 64p firestorm msaa off
> ave 120.3fps min 72fps max 201fps


What settings did you use on those BF3 runs? Other than MSAA off.

I want back to Nvidia and I'm thinking about getting GTX 770 or 780 for 120Hz playing.


----------



## Gerbacio

My card is bad ...there is no way around it ...installed even older drivers...its artifacting ill send it back to amazon this week and get another one! OF THE SAME 770

GOD I LOVE THIS CARD! so quiet!!! So fast!!! SO OVERCLOKABLE!

its my first gigabyte card ever and im not gonna lie this Windforce 3 is keeping this badboy under 65 degrees with 50% fan speed full load! (i cant even hear the fan , i have a complete silent pc!!)









Gigabyte won me as a customer! (sorry EVGA still love you thou







)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> What settings did you use on those BF3 runs? Other than MSAA off.
> 
> I want back to Nvidia and I'm thinking about getting GTX 770 or 780 for 120Hz playing.


I use 1080p ultra with msaa off and blur off. Though not sure blur off makes a big dent in fps msaa 4x can lower averages 15fps or so. Have to check my logs. Some maps with my settings were in the 105fps average but very nice for 120hz.

WAs gonna sli 660s but didnt want the driver issues when new games come out


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Your PSU:
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected],
> 
> This is from the EVGA cards recommended PSU(couldn't find Gigabyte but its not MSI so figure same):
> 600 watt or greater power supply with a minimum of 42 amps on the +12 volt rail.
> 
> I have no idea what the v1 v2 v3 or v4 and afaik 600w PSU should be fine for the 770.
> Just trying to help.


Thoth, was this intended for me? If it is, that sounds great about the PSU being capable of running the 770.


----------



## Gerbacio

ungh what to do !!! either wait for amazon to have stock or order one from New egg!!

i just tried playing BF3 and it crashed !!! RIP Windforce 3

the EVGA SC with the 2 fan cooler looks sexy as hell too :S

even the Asus with the DCii!

i wonder how they stack on silence and OC potential compared to the Windforce 3

what would you guys do?


----------



## gpvecchi

Could someone post 770 Lightning bioses? I want to buy one to SLI with my 680L, but I'm not sure if I can match bioses...


----------



## falcon26

Anyone with an Evga 770 hear any type of buzzing coming from their card??


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Anyone with an Evga 770 hear any type of buzzing coming from their card??


Coil wine maybe? or you should check if you removed the circle plastic sticker they normally stick on to the fans


----------



## falcon26

So bottom line is the 770 is about 10% faster than a 680 correct?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> So bottom line is the 770 is about 10% faster than a 680 correct?


Yep.. and cost like a 670 used to..


----------



## falcon26

Yeah I just sold my 680 for $360 and picked up a 770 for $400 so we'll see...cost me about $40 to goto the 770 I guess that's not bad...


----------



## NewHighScore

Selling my GTX 670 and waterblock so I can grab me a 770 Lightning to match with my Mpower motherboard theme. Can't wait to join the club!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Yeah I just sold my 680 for $360 and picked up a 770 for $400 so we'll see...cost me about $40 to goto the 770 I guess that's not bad...


I don't think that was the smartest move, but we'll see though







, and it also depends if your 680 did not overclock well.... If it did overclock well, then that was not really the best decision lol...


----------



## Gerbacio

Are the lightnings wrth it?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Are the lightnings wrth it?


To me, yes.







I'm all about aesthetics and I'm all about MSI.


----------



## TFchris

so does this mean if you own a gtx680, you're on the gtx770 list? XDDD


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFchris*
> 
> so does this mean if you own a gtx680, you're on the gtx770 list? XDDD










Naaa


----------



## TechSilver13

I'm torn right now. I want two lightnings but was thinking about getting 1 780 EVGA ACX and later in the year getting other. What do you guys think? I upgrade a lot so by the time I get two 780s I will probably be upgrading within 4 more months or less to new cards. I am just not sure if price to performance on the dual 780s is THAT much better than dual 770 lightnings. What do you guys think?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ungh what to do !!! either wait for amazon to have stock or order one from New egg!!
> 
> i just tried playing BF3 and it crashed !!! RIP Windforce 3
> 
> the EVGA SC with the 2 fan cooler looks sexy as hell too :S
> 
> even the Asus with the DCii!
> 
> i wonder how they stack on silence and OC potential compared to the Windforce 3
> 
> what would you guys do?


Im too impatient and would order from newegg and just return with amazon.

Personally if I had the space think the asus is my favorite looking cards and they are reliable but I would go evga if you wanted the best customer service experience. I just wish they offered better coolers but maybe the twin fan version is better though than the single fan ones.

Happy with the msi gamer. Temps at 1250mhz creep near 70c though but stay in the 60s with the fan in the 80% range. Even at 100% is QUIET! my ambient room temp is 85f now a days


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thoth, was this intended for me? If it is, that sounds great about the PSU being capable of running the 770.


No I just was replying to Gerbacio in regards to his issues with his card not performing. Checked his PSU specs and that is what came back. I just copy pasted it because it was spanglish to me in regards to the multiple 12v rails @ 40 amps. A 750 watt psu that is gold should be well adequate but the 770 is specced for 42 amps at the 12v rail. (had to check my PSU. I just had no clue if the multiple rails in the specs had some bearing on the issue. Seems he just got a bad one. :/

Thanks though.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I just handed the 660 Ti package to the UPS Store this morning and will be on its way back to Amazon on Monday. Now I just need to pull the trigger on the 770 from Newegg, hoping I can get it here by Wednesday. I am itching to play a few games, while I can since I have a MSI 7970 I tossed in the system this morning from my brother, the coil whine on those cards is so utterly annoying I can't use my system.

Can the regular version of the 770 be OC to match the SC?

I think I might be exchanging the PSU, the Corsair CX600M for the 750W version or Thermaltake SMART Series 750W just to make sure I have enough juice for my system. I also plan to add an SSD soon and I want to put in another set of case fans.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I just handed the 660 Ti package to the UPS Store this morning and will be on its way back to Amazon on Monday. Now I just need to pull the trigger on the 770 from Newegg, hoping I can get it here by Wednesday. I am itching to play a few games, while I can since I have a MSI 7970 I tossed in the system this morning from my brother, the coil whine on those cards is so utterly annoying I can't use my system.
> 
> Can the regular version of the 770 be OC to match the SC?
> 
> I think I might be exchanging the PSU, the Corsair CX600M for the 750W version just to make sure I have enough juice for my system. I also plan to add an SSD soon and I want to put in another set of case fans.


From all accounts so far the answer to the OC question is yes. Obv every chip varies in headroom. The EVGA are 10 bucks difference in the end I just opted for the stock 770 acx cooler. Don't plan to need an OC on it for a while though. I would think if you want the best OC you can get go with MSI. If I happen to SLI the second will be an MSI 4GB which would take the primary slot over.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> No I just was replying to Gerbacio in regards to his issues with his card not performing. Checked his PSU specs and that is what came back. I just copy pasted it because it was spanglish to me in regards to the multiple 12v rails @ 40 amps. A 750 watt psu that is gold should be well adequate but the 770 is specced for 42 amps at the 12v rail. (had to check my PSU. I just had no clue if the multiple rails in the specs had some bearing on the issue. Seems he just got a bad one. :/
> 
> Thanks though.


No problem, LOL!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> From all accounts so far the answer to the OC question is yes. Obv every chip varies in headroom. The EVGA are 10 bucks difference in the end I just opted for the stock 770 acx cooler. Don't plan to need an OC on it for a while though. I would think if you want the best OC you can get go with MSI. If I happen to SLI the second will be an MSI 4GB which would take the primary slot over.


I'm more leaning going with the stock 770 since there isn't that much of a difference with the SC. When the FTW version comes out, that will probably have a jump between the two cards.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> I'm torn right now. I want two lightnings but was thinking about getting 1 780 EVGA ACX and later in the year getting other. What do you guys think? *I upgrade a lot* so by the time I get two 780s I will probably be upgrading within 4 more months or less to new cards. I am just not sure if price to performance on the dual 780s is THAT much better than dual 770 lightnings. What do you guys think?


Hey mister!







...

This is my honest Opinion: Get what your money can buy... Don't fall for the *"down the road"* saying







.... Get the best performance for your money. By the time you would be ready to get another 780, something better would be out there, and you will want that. When i got 660 SLI as opposed to single 680/670 (and another down the road), A LOT of people told me that was the "wrong" move, and i would loose money in the long run, but oh well... like you too, i upgrade A LOT.

i bought my 660 SLI for 400$, and i already sold one for 220$... And now i would be getting two 770's, and selling the other 660 for probably 200$. Did i loose money? No, am i upgrading like every other person? Yes, did i have Far Greater performance as opposed to people that went with a single 680/670? Hell Yeah!







...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey mister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> This is my honest Opinion: Get what your money can buy... Don't fall for the *"down the road"* saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Get the best performance for your money. By the time you would be ready to get another 780, something better would be out there, and you will want that. When i got 660 SLI as opposed to single 680/670 (and another down the road), A LOT of people told me that was the "wrong" move, and i would loose money in the long run, but oh well... like you too, i upgrade A LOT.
> 
> i bought my 660 SLI for 400$, and i already sold one for 220$... And now i would be getting two 770's, and selling the other 660 for probably 200$. Did i loose money? No, am i upgrading like every other person? Yes, did i have Far Greater performance as opposed to people that went with a single 680/670? Hell Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This man knows how to shop. Only thing holding me off SLI configs is my PSU. I know it can probably handle it but I like to have a ton of headroom for no reason at all.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> I'm torn right now. I want two lightnings but was thinking about getting 1 780 EVGA ACX and later in the year getting other. What do you guys think? I upgrade a lot so by the time I get two 780s I will probably be upgrading within 4 more months or less to new cards. I am just not sure if price to performance on the dual 780s is THAT much better than dual 770 lightnings. What do you guys think?


The performance would be higher with the dual 780s but what monitor are you gaming on? if your only on 1080p 60hz a single 770 will do on most games. Even with 120hz too. I havent played crysis 3 yet with the 770 but your monitor will be the biggest factor as to which gpu to get because honestly sli anything over 770 is gonna be overkill for most 1080p gaming.

edit: I just saw you have 2 60hz 1080p monitors, At least thats what it appears to be. Depends if you game on both screens, i would think the bezel down the center would be a pain in fps games but maybe you dont play those. Im pretty sure since they are just 60hz you would be MORE than happy with a 770sli but would still try just one, then when your bored go for a single 780 to get your upgrade fix lol i know it since i especially do that with cpu's and a little with gpus too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I just handed the 660 Ti package to the UPS Store this morning and will be on its way back to Amazon on Monday. Now I just need to pull the trigger on the 770 from Newegg, hoping I can get it here by Wednesday. I am itching to play a few games, while I can since I have a MSI 7970 I tossed in the system this morning from my brother, the coil whine on those cards is so utterly annoying I can't use my system.
> 
> Can the regular version of the 770 be OC to match the SC?
> 
> I think I might be exchanging the PSU, the Corsair CX600M for the 750W version or Thermaltake SMART Series 750W just to make sure I have enough juice for my system. I also plan to add an SSD soon and I want to put in another set of case fans.


Regarding the OC question, its literally just a 50mhz difference i think so the answer is yes, it will match that easily. Hopefully you can oc much farther though lol. So far im stable at 1256mhz on mine and think it will max around 1280mhz, 1320mhz crashes on heaven 4.0 extreme
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey mister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> This is my honest Opinion: Get what your money can buy... Don't fall for the *"down the road"* saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Get the best performance for your money. By the time you would be ready to get another 780, something better would be out there, and you will want that. When i got 660 SLI as opposed to single 680/670 (and another down the road), A LOT of people told me that was the "wrong" move, and i would loose money in the long run, but oh well... like you too, i upgrade A LOT.
> 
> i bought my 660 SLI for 400$, and i already sold one for 220$... And now i would be getting two 770's, and selling the other 660 for probably 200$. Did i loose money? No, am i upgrading like every other person? Yes, did i have Far Greater performance as opposed to people that went with a single 680/670? Hell Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought about 660sli myself but a single 770 will be perfect for a single 1080p 120hz monitor for me since I only really play bf3 and soon bf4. Now if bf4 is that hard on a system I can add another 770, which the 660sli would have been maxed out lol. Im a fan of running the single most powerful card you can afford, then sli if necessary but I didnt care for sli when I had a 560ti sli setup. New games are usually buggy which irritates me. I ended up switching to a single gtx 570 back then, later the 670 then sold it when I stopped gaming a while. The 670 was great I just didnt care for the noise of the FTW cooler so Im happy to now have a msi 770.

Your lucky to get $220 for your 660 though, I dont know who payed that much since new they are $210 on newegg for the asus ones. I actually got mine for sale at $189.99 at frys but returned it for the gtx770 lol.

ok more 670 vs 770 bf3 results, even though the 770 is mostly a 680...

both results caspian boarder 64p ultra, msaa off, blur off, 1080p

evga 670 ftw @ 1250mhz gpu and 3600mhz memory
2012-08-07 16:51:47 - bf3
Frames: 106043 - Time: 1113925ms - Avg: 95.198 - Min: 48 - Max: 179

msi g 770
2013-06-02 00:26:04 - bf3
Frames: 40604 - Time: 378193ms - Avg: 107.363 - Min: 76 - Max: 175

2013-06-02 00:32:39 - bf3
Frames: 33295 - Time: 294779ms - Avg: 112.949 - Min: 71 - Max: 179


----------



## aviator8

Just received my EVGA GTX 780 SC this Friday, returned it and placed an order of EVGA GTX 770 SC with/ ACX
Buying the 780 for gaming at 1080p seems a waste of money to be honest..
I got tempted by it's cooler and how powerful the card is, saw the 770 for +$260 less made my mind about the return!
Hope to join when the card arrive..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviator8*
> 
> Just received my EVGA GTX 780 SC this Friday, returned it and placed an order of EVGA GTX 770 SC with/ ACX
> Buying the 780 for gaming at 1080p seems a waste of money to be honest..
> I got tempted by it's cooler and how powerful the card is, saw the 770 for +$260 less made my mind about the return!
> Hope to join when the card arrive..


Yeah dude a 780 is overkill, I mean unless your on a 120hz and want ******ed high fps, the 770 is sweet! A $400 gtx680 with a bump in clock speeds, cant say no to that!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> the EVGA SC with the 2 fan cooler looks sexy as hell too :S
> 
> even the Asus with the DCii!
> 
> i wonder how they stack on silence and OC potential compared to the Windforce 3


Here is a comparison of the ACX, Windforce and Inno3d... its in German and its on 780 but 770 should be similar:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/26446-test-3x-geforce-gtx-780-von-evga-gigabyte-und-inno3d.html?start=5


----------



## Vertoxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Here is a comparison of the ACX, Windforce and Inno3d... its in German and its on 780 but 770 should be similar:
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/26446-test-3x-geforce-gtx-780-von-evga-gigabyte-und-inno3d.html?start=5


no its not and there is n 770 on those charts


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Here is a comparison of the ACX, Windforce and Inno3d... its in German and its on 780 but 770 should be similar:
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/26446-test-3x-geforce-gtx-780-von-evga-gigabyte-und-inno3d.html?start=5


wow great article and one that has the information that i wanted.....how loud it was and cool it was! thank you very much!

i officially have decided its between the EVGA SC and the Lightning!

i always tend to purchase evga cards and they have done me well (my system has a 460gtx SC atm







)

NOOO the EVGA is out of stock!


----------



## CaptainZombie

I placed an order of EVGA GTX 770 with/ ACX last night through Newegg and added rush processing to have this card on Wednesday. Now no PC gaming till Wednesday. I can't take my brothers MSI 7970 to game with the coil whine which is annoying. The 7970 is an awesome card and did great against everything I threw at it but I'm NVIDIA through and through having never owned an AMD card. They need to fix that coil whine with their 8 or 9k cards when they release.

I'm playing at 1080p on a single monitor, I take it the 770 will do well for a lot of games I throw at it?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I placed an order of EVGA GTX 770 with/ ACX last night through Newegg and added rush processing to have this card on Wednesday. Now no PC gaming till Wednesday. I can't take my brothers MSI 7970 to game with the coil whine which is annoying. The 7970 is an awesome card and did great against everything I threw at it but I'm NVIDIA through and through having never owned an AMD card. They need to fix that coil whine with their 8 or 9k cards when they release.
> 
> I'm playing at 1080p on a single monitor, I take it the 770 will do well for a lot of games I throw at it?


they where out of the SC edition!! boooo!!! (i kind of dig the step up program)

i ended up ordering the Lightning!

770 for single monitor?? thats like using a nuclear bomb to kill 3 people ! ......... i game on one monitor 1080p and got a 770 too









(i had 3 different 7970, they are very powerfull cards but some driver issues and the coil whine where too much for me *not to mention they run HOT*) pass!)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> wow great article and one that has the information that i wanted.....how loud it was and cool it was! thank you very much!
> 
> i officially have decided its between the EVGA SC and the Lightning!
> 
> i always tend to purchase evga cards and they have done me well (my system has a 460gtx SC atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> NOOO the EVGA is out of stock!


Where are the EVGA out of stock? Newegg still has them if you live in the US.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Where are the EVGA out of stock? Newegg still has them if you live in the US.


not the SC one! i want to make sure i hit 1300 core and 8k mem

arent the SC editions binned and with better power phases?


----------



## falcon26

Tiger Direct has the Evga SC in stock....


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Tiger Direct has the Evga SC in stock....


free 2 day shipping from amazon and new egg for me!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Could someone post 770 Lightning bioses? I want to buy one to SLI with my 680L, but I'm not sure if I can match bioses...


when i get my Lightning i will most certainly help whoever needs it with a Bios or anything!


----------



## Bodon

awesome card, might get one soon!


----------



## 66racer

Im not sure how much head room in oc the evga sc and lightning cards have but I was hoping for 1300mhz on my msi gamer. I just hated the gold the evga cards have since they were short enough to fit my case. The lightning and asus were too long, not to mention the lightning reactor wouldnt let me sli. I had a max of 10.2" and didnt want to remove my pull fan on my 180mm radiator on the tj08e.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im not sure how much head room in oc the evga sc and lightning cards have but I was hoping for 1300mhz on my msi gamer. I just hated the gold the evga cards have since they were short enough to fit my case. The lightning and asus were too long, not to mention the lightning reactor wouldnt let me sli. I had a max of 10.2" and didnt want to remove my pull fan on my 180mm radiator on the tj08e.


What clocks do you have now? And ermm, can you dump your bios?

How to: case you don't know...

Open GPU-Z, and click this button, save it to your desktop when prompted, and right-click on the ROM file you saved, and send it to a zip file, then attach it to your next comment


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What clocks do you have now? And ermm, can you dump your bios?
> 
> How to: case you don't know...
> 
> Open GPU-Z, and click this button, save it to your desktop when prompted, and right-click on the ROM file you saved, and send it to a zip file, then attach it to your next comment


Out of the house now but will later. So far 1252mhz is syable. 1302mhz fails in heaven. Hoping to get a max of 1280 range but if not 1250 is great!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Out of the house now but will later. So far 1252mhz is syable. 1302mhz fails in heaven. Hoping to get a max of 1280 range but if not 1250 is great!


thats still great ! 1280 is awesome

how far on the memory?


----------



## 66racer

Ncix USA has the evga sc in stock and free shipping guys. they are located in CA down the street from newegg. I have will called from them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> thats still great ! 1280 is awesome
> 
> how far on the memory?


Gonna oc memory hopefully today and find out. Gez first year of marriage and still wonder how I had all the free time I had before lol.

So got a chance to stress/bench the card a bit more today. Looks like my final max gpu speed is 1254mhz without adding voltage. Weird is that power target stays in the 67-69% range in heaven 4.0 ultra/max 1080p test so I didnt add any more than the stock 100%

Memory seems to have a lot of potential. So far I passed heaven maxed out with 7800mhz (3900mhz x 2). Didnt want to push it further in benching till I got a chance to stress it during bf3. Overall Im happy though, I really just wanted anything in the 1200mhz range, of course wishing for 1300mhz but boy memory surprised me so far!


----------



## CaptainZombie

I did get my shipping notification from Newegg this morning, my card is shipping from their California location today and I should have it on Thursday. I was kind of hoping for Wednesday, but now must wait till towards end of the week.









I'm going to be taking back my Corsair CX600M to get something with a bit more wattage since I am also going to be adding more case fans in the next few days + an SSD pretty soon, not that they draw a lot of power. I was looking at the following two, any thoughts?

Crosair CX750M
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7564404&CatId=2533

Thermaltake Smart Series 750W
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2543335&CatId=5440

The biggest knock with the Thermaltake is that the fan does get a bit loud. I am not too sure how I feel about that since this is in a HTPC case. It looks like the CX750M uses better parts than the rest of the CX PSU's.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I did get my shipping notification from Newegg this morning, my card is shipping from their California location today and I should have it on Thursday. I was kind of hoping for Wednesday, but now must wait till towards end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be taking back my Corsair CX600M to get something with a bit more wattage since I am also going to be adding more case fans in the next few days + an SSD pretty soon, not that they draw a lot of power. I was looking at the following two, any thoughts?
> 
> Crosair CX750M
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7564404&CatId=2533
> 
> Thermaltake Smart Series 750W
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2543335&CatId=5440
> 
> The biggest knock with the Thermaltake is that the fan does get a bit loud. I am not too sure how I feel about that since this is in a HTPC case. It looks like the CX750M uses better parts than the rest of the CX PSU's.


my lightning gets here wednesday







...i was hoping for tuesday









power supply wise...i had a thermaltake i got 7 years ago still running a old Athlon 64 X2 .....

for my rig i had a 60 anted that after 3 years got coil noise....sent it to antec and they sent me a HCP 750! best rma process i have ever dealt with!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ncix USA has the evga sc in stock and free shipping guys. they are located in CA down the street from newegg. I have will called from them.
> Gonna oc memory hopefully today and find out. Gez first year of marriage and still wonder how I had all the free time I had before lol.
> 
> So got a chance to stress/bench the card a bit more today. Looks like my final max gpu speed is 1254mhz without adding voltage. Weird is that power target stays in the 67-69% range in heaven 4.0 ultra/max 1080p test so I didnt add any more than the stock 100%
> 
> Memory seems to have a lot of potential. So far I passed heaven maxed out with 7800mhz (3900mhz x 2). Didnt want to push it further in benching till I got a chance to stress it during bf3. Overall Im happy though, I really just wanted anything in the 1200mhz range, of course wishing for 1300mhz but boy memory surprised me so far!


nice ! what scores are you getting on heaven?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> my lightning gets here wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i was hoping for tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power supply wise...i had a thermaltake i got 7 years ago still running a old Athlon 64 X2 .....
> 
> for my rig i had a 60 anted that after 3 years got coil noise....sent it to antec and they sent me a HCP 750! best rma process i have ever dealt with!
> nice ! what scores are you getting on heaven?


It kind of stinks because I'm stuck with Tiger Direct on the PSU since I bought from there so it's exchange only. These are the only two in stock and at under $100.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> my lightning gets here wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i was hoping for tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power supply wise...i had a thermaltake i got 7 years ago still running a old Athlon 64 X2 .....
> 
> for my rig i had a 60 anted that after 3 years got coil noise....sent it to antec and they sent me a HCP 750! best rma process i have ever dealt with!
> nice ! what scores are you getting on heaven?


It kind of stinks because I'm stuck with Tiger Direct on the PSU since I bought from there so it's exchange only. These are the only two in stock and at under $100.


----------



## Seid Dark

Is 1.175v maximum voltage for stock GTX 770, just like with 670 and 680?

Has anyone tested custom bios to get 1.21v, it gave 30-40 Mhz more for core with older Kepler cards.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Is 1.175v maximum voltage for stock GTX 770, just like with 670 and 680?
> 
> Has anyone tested custom bios to get 1.21v, it gave 30-40 Mhz more for core with older Kepler cards.


Stock at least on the msi gamer is 1.20v and you can select to over volt at 1.212v

Coming from a 670 though im surprised that the power target doesnt seem to exceed 69% so I havent played with that setting yet. I want to up the temp target and see if that effects stability as well even though im still under 70c while at 1.20v/1254mhz


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I did get my shipping notification from Newegg this morning, my card is shipping from their California location today and I should have it on Thursday. I was kind of hoping for Wednesday, but now must wait till towards end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be taking back my Corsair CX600M to get something with a bit more wattage since I am also going to be adding more case fans in the next few days + an SSD pretty soon, not that they draw a lot of power. I was looking at the following two, any thoughts?
> 
> Crosair CX750M
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7564404&CatId=2533
> 
> Thermaltake Smart Series 750W
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2543335&CatId=5440
> 
> The biggest knock with the Thermaltake is that the fan does get a bit loud. I am not too sure how I feel about that since this is in a HTPC case. It looks like the CX750M uses better parts than the rest of the CX PSU's.


Go with the Corsair... They tend to have better parts as you said and a better warranty to boot than the Thermaltake.


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> when i get my Lightning i will most certainly help whoever needs it with a Bios or anything!


Thanks, I just read your post... Sorry for PM...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I did get my shipping notification from Newegg this morning, my card is shipping from their California location today and I should have it on Thursday. I was kind of hoping for Wednesday, but now must wait till towards end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be taking back my Corsair CX600M to get something with a bit more wattage since I am also going to be adding more case fans in the next few days + an SSD pretty soon, not that they draw a lot of power. I was looking at the following two, any thoughts?
> 
> Crosair CX750M
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7564404&CatId=2533
> 
> Thermaltake Smart Series 750W
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2543335&CatId=5440
> 
> The biggest knock with the Thermaltake is that the fan does get a bit loud. I am not too sure how I feel about that since this is in a HTPC case. It looks like the CX750M uses better parts than the rest of the CX PSU's.


I love Corsair PSU's had the one you are getting rid of prior to this one. Kind of wish i went with a 800+ AX modular. The TX and CX are fine though.


----------



## Fist-Of-Freedom

I game on a 27" 1080p monitor, currently have SLI 570.

Thinking about selling both then getting the 770.

Will the 770 most likely be able to handle BF4 maxed out? My sli 570 has micro stuttering when I turn on 2 or 4xAA in BF3, sick of fooling around.

Just want to be done with it and play SMOOOTH


----------



## smoke2

Which brand of GTX 770 have you bought and why?
I don't want to start a flame, only write your own opinion.
I would like to buy one and don't know which one to prefer...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> I game on a 27" 1080p monitor, currently have SLI 570.
> 
> Thinking about selling both then getting the 770.
> 
> Will the 770 most likely be able to handle BF4 maxed out? My sli 570 has micro stuttering when I turn on 2 or 4xAA in BF3, sick of fooling around.
> 
> Just want to be done with it and play SMOOOTH


Hoping they will support TXAA or SMAA support.
Just an fyi you can use an SMAA injector for BF3 now. MSAA is a hog on my card too.

Nobody can say for sure how well BF4 will run yet but the game will be out before the 8xx Nvidia cards. It is just a more utilized frostbite 2.0 engine. You will def be able to Ultra it the question is how much AA will you be able to use. 60hz monitor? Def fine? 120 hz? doubt it if you want to pin 120fps....not with everything enabled.


----------



## VL92

Hey guys, do you think it's worth selling my RMAed GTX 580 (i.e brand new replacement) and stepping up to a GTX 770. I run on 1680x1050 not an amazing resolution, however it does show age with some games. I prefer to wait a generation before buying another card, and I read somewhere the 770 is faster than the 780. Would it be worth it? From what I've read it would be but I'd like some advice







Cheers!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VL92*
> 
> Hey guys, do you think it's worth selling my RMAed GTX 580 (i.e brand new replacement) and stepping up to a GTX 770. I run on 1680x1050 not an amazing resolution, however it does show age with some games. I prefer to wait a generation before buying another card, and I read somewhere the 770 is faster than the 780. Would it be worth it? From what I've read it would be but I'd like some advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Why not upgrade to a bigger reso monitor instead and wait on a 8xxx card?


----------



## VL92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Why not upgrade to a bigger reso monitor instead and wait on a 8xxx card?


Could do, though my worry is by the time they do come out I would have had to suffer lower FPS on my 580 due to a higher res. And loose the value it's worth when I sell it. Which would mean I would've spend money on a new monitor and lost money on how much I'd loose giving how the 580 value would have gone down. I'm comfortable at my resolution atm, just need more power for AA etc etc. And by age I mean my card does, not my monitors resolution ^^


----------



## RichiRichX

Sorry to barge in - just ordered my new Gigabyte 2GB GTX 770 ^^

I was wondering though if I should get a 120Hz and/or 3d monitor?

Cus I think the 770 won't even be able to hit 120fps on ulta in BF3 or Metro, so is there any point?

What do you guys use? What's your opinion? Cheers









-Rich


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fist-Of-Freedom*
> 
> I game on a 27" 1080p monitor, currently have SLI 570.
> 
> Thinking about selling both then getting the 770.
> 
> Will the 770 most likely be able to handle BF4 maxed out? My sli 570 has micro stuttering when I turn on 2 or 4xAA in BF3, sick of fooling around.
> 
> Just want to be done with it and play SMOOOTH


I would sell them and get the 770 .... Yes, 770 will handle bf4 easy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Which brand of GTX 770 have you bought and why?
> I don't want to start a flame, only write your own opinion.
> I would like to buy one and don't know which one to prefer...


MSI G-series 770, why? Because i don't think the lightening is worth the extra 50 bucks, and i don't like Yellow in my PC...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VL92*
> 
> Hey guys, do you think it's worth selling my RMAed GTX 580 (i.e brand new replacement) and stepping up to a GTX 770. *I run on 1680x1050* not an amazing resolution, however it does show age with some games. I prefer to wait a generation before buying another card, *and I read somewhere the 770 is faster than the 780*. Would it be worth it? From what I've read it would be but I'd like some advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


If i were you, i would work on upgrading your monitor first, your 580 should handle any game at that resolution quite easy. For the other part, NO, that's false, the 770 is not faster than the 780...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Sorry to barge in - just ordered my new Gigabyte 2GB GTX 770 ^^
> 
> I was wondering though if I should get a 120Hz and/or 3d monitor?
> 
> Cus I think the 770 won't even be able to hit 120fps on ulta in BF3 or Metro, so is there any point?
> 
> What do you guys use? What's your opinion? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Get a 120/144Hz monitor FAST!







.... Your 770 will utilize it quite well







(i have one, it's awesome)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Sorry to barge in - just ordered my new Gigabyte 2GB GTX 770 ^^
> 
> I was wondering though if I should get a 120Hz and/or 3d monitor?
> 
> Cus I think the 770 won't even be able to hit 120fps on ulta in BF3 or Metro, so is there any point?
> 
> What do you guys use? What's your opinion? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Get the 120hz! I feel its the most overlooked upgrade! I got mine back on the gtx670 for bf3 and it was wwway smoother! The 770 with 1080p ultra, msaa off, blur off averages over 100fps on every map i have played so far. Not sure yet on the 770 but the 670 with same setting was in the 85-90fps range but on default ultra was I think 10-15fps lower on the average so the 770 may be about the same. I just havent had the time to play with the 770 I wish I did.

Wanna add that even with a gtx660 bf3 is way smoother on 120hz so to me its a myth that 120hz is choppy unless your average exceeds 120fps. Its smoother period.


----------



## VL92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> For the other part, NO, that's false, the 770 is not faster than the 780...


Typo meant 680 not 780 xD But cheers for the advice, do you think a 770 will be able to handle a higher resolution? I'd then have dual monitor as well which is always a bonus. And by age I mean the card not the monitor, can't run everything full maxed out which is not much of a worry. But it does bother me at times, and was just thinking this would be a good time to get a 770 due to it's price vs performance. And of course a higher resolution means it would be more demanding


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Get a 120/144Hz monitor FAST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Your 770 will utilize it quite well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i have one, it's awesome)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Get the 120hz! I feel its the most overlooked upgrade! I got mine back on the gtx670 for bf3 and it was wwway smoother! The 770 with 1080p ultra, msaa off, blur off averages over 100fps on every map i have played so far. Not sure yet on the 770 but the 670 with same setting was in the 85-90fps range but on default ultra was I think 10-15fps lower on the average so the 770 may be about the same. I just havent had the time to play with the 770 I wish I did.
> 
> Wanna add that even with a gtx660 bf3 is way smoother on 120hz so to me its a myth that 120hz is choppy unless your average exceeds 120fps. Its smoother period.


Ok, I'll take that into consideration. Cheers









Should I just get a 120hz monitor, or a 3D one as well? Cus I think to have smooth 3D, the monitor needs to be sending 60FPS to each eye, and if my card isn't even giving me 120FPS in total then it will be choppy I guess :S

I was thinking of this screen.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-GD245HQAbid-inch-Gaming-Monitor/dp/B005AYYRIC/ref=dp_ob_title_ce


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Sorry to barge in - just ordered my new Gigabyte 2GB GTX 770 ^^
> 
> I was wondering though if I should get a 120Hz and/or 3d monitor?
> 
> Cus I think the 770 won't even be able to hit 120fps on ulta in BF3 or Metro, so is there any point?
> 
> What do you guys use? What's your opinion? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


What I prefer and what I can afford are vastly different. I play on a 60 hz 1920 x 1080 24 inch monitor. As long as I am getting closed to 60 fps and can keep the game maxed or close I am happy.
I would love to play on 120 hz for shooters and try 3D but it is out of my price range. Multi monitors aren't my cup of tea....panoramic now you are talking.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Which brand of GTX 770 have you bought and why?
> I don't want to start a flame, only write your own opinion.
> I would like to buy one and don't know which one to prefer...


i got the Gigabyte windforce 770 the day after release....24 hours later it was dead (the time it worked it was amazing 1300 core and 8k mem ...SUPER SILENT)

i just ordered the MSI Lightning 770

Why? its allegedly the top of the food chain components and as you can see in previous lightnings they are rare and thought out by many so it might be easier to sell whenever i feel like i want to upgrade!

which one to buy??? i dont think you can go wrong with any aftermaket cooler one ...

i would pass on the Asus since the memory dosnt have any tipe of cooling (will not be the case for the TOP)

EVGA,MSI,Gigabyte are all high quality brands


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Which brand of GTX 770 have you bought and why?
> I don't want to start a flame, only write your own opinion.
> I would like to buy one and don't know which one to prefer...


I haven't purchased my 770 yet but when I do it will surely be a MSI. I admit I am partial to the brand because I have a MPower themed build but I have owned several of their products over the past few years (mobo's and gpus) and have yet to have any fail me. I also like the fact that they have 3 RMA centers here in Canada so in the event I ever need to RMA anything it should be easy as pie.


----------



## 66racer

Here is my best run so far....Kinda wishing I could get more than 1254mhz/3700mhz but regardless its a good gpu. Im gonna also add the extra 12mv for 1.212 and see how much more I get tonight.



edit:
Guess 1254mhz is pushing "stable" since it was crashing above 3700mhz (7400mhz) memory on stock 1.20v....knowing 7800mhz passed at 1165mhz gpu last night I went down on the gpu clock a tad and was able to go up to 8000mhz memory.

heaven 4.0 maxed out on 1080p-1241mhz 8000mhz memory 1.200v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Ok, I'll take that into consideration. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just get a 120hz monitor, or a 3D one as well? Cus I think to have smooth 3D, the monitor needs to be sending 60FPS to each eye, and if my card isn't even giving me 120FPS in total then it will be choppy I guess :S
> 
> I was thinking of this screen.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-GD245HQAbid-inch-Gaming-Monitor/dp/B005AYYRIC/ref=dp_ob_title_ce


I think 3d is more of a novelty but if my old 670 could do it this 770 sure will. I tried bf3 on it but find 3d is distracting. Definetly a no go for multiplayer too since it slows your reaction time down too much. Btw on the gtx670 is when I tried it and gameplay was good. I just prefer 2d 120hz over 3d. Soooo that said, shop for a quality 120hz, I dont have experience with the one you linked but perhaps ask in the monitor section.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> Go with the Corsair... They tend to have better parts as you said and a better warranty to boot than the Thermaltake.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I love Corsair PSU's had the one you are getting rid of prior to this one. Kind of wish i went with a 800+ AX modular. The TX and CX are fine though.


I ended up going with the Thermaltake, going to see how well it runs. I wish they had the Corsair TX as modular at the Tiger's near me, but they didn't. Reading around I kept seeing a lot of issues with the CX. Once I get the 770 on Thursday, we shall see how this PSU holds up under load as I was reading it can get a bit loud from the fan which is something that I do not want in a HTPC.


----------



## Matthew89

Just ordered the MSI GTX 770 Lightning should arrive on Wednesday:thumb:


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Just ordered the MSI GTX 770 Lightning should arrive on Wednesday:thumb:


Mine too arrives on Wednesday, seems like some people would be benching on Wednesday


----------



## aviator8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Mine too arrives on Wednesday, seems like some people would be benching on Wednesday


Wednesday here too









I'm also thinking of overclocking it somewhere ~1200 core, ~7500 memory.. Any thoughts?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviator8*
> 
> Wednesday here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking of overclocking it somewhere ~1200 core, ~7500 memory.. Any thoughts?


Oh, I hope to get a good clocking card, because if i don't, then i'll send it right back to newegg haha


----------



## Vulpix

Too sexy. Here to join the club with a pair of 770s.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vulpix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too sexy. Here to join the club with a pair of 770s.










... Benchmarks Please!









If i was not repainting my car, i would have two too


----------



## segamega

Hi guys! Please give BIOS from
MSI GTX 770 Lightning
I want to try to change the MSI GTX 680 Lightning in the MSI GTX 770 Lightning


----------



## smoke2

Which one would you choose?
ASUS, MSI or Gigabyte GTX 770 ?


----------



## biz1

running the msi gaming edition on an antec basiq 500w

doesn't live through furmark
seems fine for everything else

thinking I might be able to lower temp / power limits or something if it becomes problematic


----------



## carlhil2




----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Which one would you choose?
> ASUS, MSI or Gigabyte GTX 770 ?


Well im a fan of evga, asus and msi cards. Out of thosethan you mention just get the one you visually like most because they all seem to be good cards. I went back to msi this time since they (and evga) had shorter 770s which I needed for my case layout. Only thing is that gigabyte seems to release some cards that are unstable at their stock oc settings. Happened a lot on the 670 launch and one guy in here had that with his 770 already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biz1*
> 
> running the msi gaming edition on an antec basiq 500w
> 
> doesn't live through furmark
> seems fine for everything else
> 
> thinking I might be able to lower temp / power limits or something if it becomes problematic


Im wondering if your psu isnt pumping out enough amps through your power connections since furmark really stresses a gpu. nvidia recommends 600watts mostly for the amp rating through the pci connectors since even on a power hungry system with one card consumption is probably below 400watts. I know my system with a 670 gaming on bf3 64p maps was about 360-370watts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*


Nice find but hope the stock clock is at least 1200mhz on that thing


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well im a fan of evga, asus and msi cards. Out of thosethan you mention just get the one you visually like most because they all seem to be good cards. I went back to msi this time since they (and evga) had shorter 770s which I needed for my case layout. Only thing is that gigabyte seems to release some cards that are unstable at their stock oc settings. Happened a lot on the 670 launch and one guy in here had that with his 770 already.
> Im wondering if your psu isnt pumping out enough amps through your power connections since furmark really stresses a gpu. nvidia recommends 600watts mostly for the amp rating through the pci connectors since even on a power hungry system with one card consumption is probably below 400watts. I know my system with a 670 gaming on bf3 64p maps was about 360-370watts
> Nice find but hope the stock clock is at least 1200mhz on that thing


....and, come with a backplate,...


----------



## 66racer

The backplate is one of the main reasons why asus if my fav lol. The msi backplate looks cheap to me and hate yellow but man the lightning is a great card, evga has good factory clocks and finally seems like a good cooler but they put gold on theirs, the msi gamer was the only card that visually appealed to me (hate their brown pcb but can make a backplate) and fit my case...although im considering removing the pull fan on my 180mm radiator to get an asus 770 or lightning...I just would hate to switch for a backplate and get a worse overclocker so im most likely gonna keep it. I dont like returning video cards or any pc part really unless its to buy a more expensive part fron the same retailer.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Did anyone send out yet for the EVGA back plate? On Newegg where I ordered mine from it says you can get a free back plate from EVGA.


----------



## Kev13Dd

Just received my GALAXY 770 GTX

Runs quiet, good stock overclock with some headroom for a little more

No complaints

K


----------



## Dyaems

Will the 770 run fine with a Seasonic G550 PSU? I was thinking on getting a 770 Lightning/Gamer Edition but not sure if it can run with my PSU. And assuming im not going to do any OC.

Thanks,

J


----------



## Vulpix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Will the 770 run fine with a Seasonic G550 PSU? I was thinking on getting a 770 Lightning/Gamer Edition but not sure if it can run with my PSU. And assuming im not going to do any OC.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J


If it helps, I'm running a Seasonic X 660W with my SLI configuration. If my SLI setup can do it at 660W, I don't think there will be a problem with yours.


----------



## Dyaems

thanks. time to get a 770 Lightning. my only gripe with the lightning though, is those blue LEDs. so i might go for gaming edition instead.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> thanks. time to get a 770 Lightning. my only gripe with the lightning though, is those blue LEDs. so i might go for gaming edition instead.


yep agree with you on the leds...i will find a way to cover them or just sell my clear sided Stormstriker or maybe get a side screen cover!


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> yep agree with you on the leds...i will find a way to cover them or just sell my clear sided Stormstriker or maybe get a side screen cover!


i was thinking electrical tape or blu-tak to cover them, but it might melt those two when the lightning goes hot. assuming we can remove the cover without removing the heatsink because i dont want to replace the thermal paste _yet_!

or msi afterburner (or other MSI software) should have an option to disable those LEDs...


----------



## NewHighScore

I'm so tempted to pull the trigger on a Windforce 770 right now but I feel like I should wait for the 760 ti. Someone convince me please!

I originally was going to go with a Lightning but I can't stand the look of that reactor core! Plus they are a good deal more than the other models of cards. I also really like the aesthetic of the Windforce this generation and I heard they are pretty quiet.


----------



## Thoth420

Switched my order from regular EVGA with ACX to SC ACX since they came back in stock first(only 10 more bucks). So fired up!
I am running an AMD card at the moment so should I just reformat? It is not like I really have much but games on here anyway. Steam library isn't even all installed atm.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Switched my order from regular EVGA with ACX to SC ACX since they came back in stock first(only 10 more bucks). So fired up!
> I am running an AMD card at the moment so should I just reformat? It is not like I really have much but games on here anyway. Steam library isn't even all installed atm.


you can uninstall the AMD drivers, run a driver sweeper/driver cleaner, and install the nvidia drivers if i understand the question!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> you can uninstall the AMD drivers, run a driver sweeper/driver cleaner, and install the nvidia drivers if i understand the question!


Would this be sufficient? :http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx
I have had issues with driver fusion and driver sweeper.

After running the utility device manager shows the display device as the onboard intel CPU graphics after used and the system rebooted. I am not sure as to what it does in regard to the registry or as far as a deep clean. It does work for swapping to older drivers fine for me though.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I'm so tempted to pull the trigger on a Windforce 770 right now but I feel like I should wait for the 760 ti. Someone convince me please!
> 
> I originally was going to go with a Lightning but I can't stand the look of that reactor core! Plus they are a good deal more than the other models of cards. I also really like the aesthetic of the Windforce this generation and I heard they are pretty quiet.


Well a 760ti will either be a gtx670 or a high clocked 650ti....Why not get a 770 now and enjoy it? lol you will love the card but if you wait, a gtx670 is a solid card as well and very close to a 680


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Would this be sufficient? :http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx
> I have had issues with driver fusion and driver sweeper.
> 
> After running the utility device manager shows the display device as the onboard intel CPU graphics after used and the system rebooted. I am not sure as to what it does in regard to the registry or as far as a deep clean. It does work for swapping to older drivers fine for me though.


i think so, since it came from AMD. never had issues with driver cleaner pro as well.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i think so, since it came from AMD. never had issues with driver cleaner pro as well.


Ok thanks Dyaems


----------



## Matthew89

Just received my GTX 770 lightning, love it


----------



## Thoth420

Can anyone in the club test something for me? BF3 Texture flicker/z -fighting when aiming down 8x or 12x scopes when moving the sight? Flickering windows on movement? One of the reasons I wanted to ditch my current for the one I ordered. 1920 x 1080 reso I should mention.


----------



## rankftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Just received my GTX 770 lightning, love it


Can you upload the BIOS files please so us 680 Lightning owners can give them a try, cheers







.


----------



## Gerbacio

On FedEx vehicle for delivery

ANY TIME TODAY FED EX

LIGHTNING COME TO DADDY!


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I have the same FedEx Status!


----------



## 66racer

I cant wait to see what the lightning cards clock too. If they al hit 1350mhz in here I may have to disregard the yellow and get one. I have a love hate thing with that card...also wish asus would get off their butts and release a healthy supply of TOP cards for once like msi does with the lightning.

Curious if current drivers are hurting oc a bit too since there are so many weird driver issues being reported.

Thoth-
When im home from work I can try it. Any map in particular? I dont normally use scopes with that much power but can tell you I have never had any flicker otherwise


----------



## CaptainZombie

You guys suck, I must wait one more day for my card to get here and it feels like eternity.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> You guys suck, I must wait one more day for my card to get here and it feels like eternity.


i feel like a kid on Christmas ....i must be about to break the record for times looking out of a window in a day!


----------



## Rbby258

GTX 770 lightning with waterblcok

1333mhz core 2032mhz mem


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> GTX 770 lightning with waterblcok
> 
> 1333mhz core 2032mhz mem


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> GTX 770 lightning with waterblcok
> 
> 1333mhz core 2032mhz mem


NIce what voltage? Also what's the max Volts the lightning let's you apply?


----------



## furyn9

After sell my 680s and see the 770 reviews I do have seconds though about get the 780s , after sell my 680s
If I choice 770 sli will be $80 out of my pocket the 780s will be $600


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> NIce what voltage? Also what's the max Volts the lightning let's you apply?


a poor 1.21v or +12mv


----------



## Gerbacio

ok here it goes.....Core goes as high as 1345! mem 8k ....i liked the gigabyte cooler a tad more since it was alot more silent!

this card is HUGE

to be honest it clocks higher than my gigabyte but i dont see all the fuzz! power level is 109 when gigabyte had 111 and the voltage is the same

whats so special if i cant rise the voltage?


----------



## biz1

msi gaming @ default mode


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6678319

3d vision in valley artifacts a bit... maybe a power issue on my end


----------



## 66racer

Dang im jealous haha. Mine at 1.21v only does 1254mhz. At 1.20 1241mhz... I have yet to get a 1300 kepler. First 670 was an asus dcii MAX 1090mhz. Then a ftw 670 only 1235mhz but acceptable. Now the 770 with an acceptable 1241mhz but gez not close to 1300mhz.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Look what just arrived hehe... I hope my card clocks good... I'm still installing drivers here and there (-___-)"


----------



## Gerbacio

my card is becoming unstable!...mem dosnt want to do 8k

i really liked the gigabyte cooler ...A LOT MORE!


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Just home from work and the card is here! Should have some benches in a few hours.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I might have just gotten something awesome





















... Time to test for stability....


----------



## Rbby258




----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> You guys suck, I must wait one more day for my card to get here and it feels like eternity.


I believe we are in the same boat. Thurs or Fri is my guess.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*


what card model and are you under water?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> what card model and are you under water?


770 lightning and yes under water


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 770 lightning and yes under water


I want to be under water. First step since I have no real CPU cooler is to go water for that before the GPU.


----------



## 66racer

Lol so far I have the worst clocker in here. Oh the humanity!!! At this point wishing a return wasnt unethical. Are you 1300mhz guys using the newest drivers and how are you stress testing? I was bummed I didn't even get 1280mhz. Am I crazy for wanting to try another 770?

On a side note im not sure why bf3 gaming I was fluctuating on gpu use from 95-99% on a 4.6ghz 2700k. Its not occasional either its crazy. Im gonna go to my 4.8ghz profile today and see how it does but I have heard people complain about the current drivers. All I know my 670 would peg 98-99% the whole time.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol so far I have the worst clocker in here. Oh the humanity!!! At this point wishing a return wasnt unethical. Are you 1300mhz guys using the newest drivers and how are you stress testing? I was bummed I didn't even get 1280mhz. Am I crazy for wanting to try another 770?
> 
> On a side note im not sure why bf3 gaming I was fluctuating on gpu use from 95-99% on a 4.6ghz 2700k. Its not occasional either its crazy. Im gonna go to my 4.8ghz profile today and see how it does but I have heard people complain about the current drivers. All I know my 670 would peg 98-99% the whole time.


overclockings different for everyone, just be happy you got more than stock.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I can't seem to get the 770 drivers to download from MSI....anyone else have issues with it?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol so far I have the worst clocker in here. Oh the humanity!!! At this point wishing a return wasnt unethical. Are you 1300mhz guys using the newest drivers and how are you stress testing? I was bummed I didn't even get 1280mhz. Am I crazy for wanting to try another 770?
> 
> On a side note im not sure why bf3 gaming I was fluctuating on gpu use from 95-99% on a 4.6ghz 2700k. Its not occasional either its crazy. Im gonna go to my 4.8ghz profile today and see how it does but I have heard people complain about the current drivers. All I know my 670 would peg 98-99% the whole time.


stable for me is the boost tking me to 1306 core..... 7600 memory

honestly im not happy at all with the memory....im gonna order another 770 from amazon as soon as they are on stock (gigabyte or EVGA) then ill return the worst clocker and that will be it for me !

my gigabyte did 1300core and 8k memory stable and silent! the lightning is a bit noisier and to be honest i paid the 50$ premium (the Gigabyte is at 399! ) so i could have higher ASIC and higher clocks! ....should have gotten another Gigabyte or a EVGA (i love evga every single card i ever owned from them has been stellar)


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> I can't seem to get the 770 drivers to download from MSI....anyone else have issues with it?


i dl from the Nvidia site directly!


----------



## HeliXpc

I got the MSI Gaming Edition GTX 770, does 1320mhz core, and 3.9ghz memory, for a total of 250 gb/s, not a bad card on air.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol so far I have the worst clocker in here. Oh the humanity!!! At this point wishing a return wasnt unethical. Are you 1300mhz guys using the newest drivers and how are you stress testing? I was bummed I didn't even get 1280mhz. Am I crazy for wanting to try another 770?
> 
> On a side note im not sure why bf3 gaming I was fluctuating on gpu use from 95-99% on a 4.6ghz 2700k. Its not occasional either its crazy. Im gonna go to my 4.8ghz profile today and see how it does but I have heard people complain about the current drivers. All I know my 670 would peg 98-99% the whole time.


Ya my 6970 pegs 99% the whole time. Maybe the boost is spooling down a tick here and there. Did you happen to notice any texture flicker on deep scopes while playing BF3?

Sorry to hear about your bad clock


----------



## Jure-Kure

Whichcard is beter MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB or Gainward GeForce GTX 770 ?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> I can't seem to get the 770 drivers to download from MSI....anyone else have issues with it?


Get them from nvidia


----------



## Gerbacio

im seconds away from pulling the trigger on the EVGA superclocked and then testing it against my lightning!

hmmm!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> I got the MSI Gaming Edition GTX 770, does 1320mhz core, and 3.9ghz memory, for a total of 250 gb/s, not a bad card on air.


My gaming edition is similar too, but i feel i can go higher. If only windows 8 willl let me pass without a Disk Error check









I am certain my card can pull 1340Mhz. It's stable at 1320Mhz, I don't yet know what the memory overclock is like


----------



## 03threefiftyz

First test of stock settings (320.18 driver) on valley with 3570k at 4.5ghz = 47.9fps on extremeHD preset.


----------



## 66racer

What is your guys power target at while benching? Mine never exceeds 70% and a reason I was thinking something is going on with drivers on my system.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> What is your guys power target at while benching? Mine never exceeds 70% and a reason I was thinking something is going on with drivers on my system.


Mine is the same, doesnt go much further than %70, i think its a monitoring bug. Or a driver bug.


----------



## Gerbacio

EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked Video Card - 2GB GDDR5, PCI-Express 3.0 (x16), 1x Dual-Link DVI-D, 1x Dual-Link DVI-I, 1x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI, DirectX 11.1, SLI, ACX Cooler, (02G-P4-2774-KR)

just got one....overnight evga dont let me down


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked Video Card - 2GB GDDR5, PCI-Express 3.0 (x16), 1x Dual-Link DVI-D, 1x Dual-Link DVI-I, 1x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI, DirectX 11.1, SLI, ACX Cooler, (02G-P4-2774-KR)
> 
> just got one....overnight evga dont let me down


HAha good luck on the oc. Sucks the first was defective and the second not up to par. Im really trying to focus on the good of my card but irritated on the oc....especially since I had to pay tax on the card and spent $440


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> My gaming edition is similar too, but i feel i can go higher. If only windows 8 willl let me pass without a Disk Error check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am certain my card can pull 1340Mhz. It's stable at 1320Mhz, I don't yet know what the memory overclock is like


I have gone up to 1300 on the gamer so far without so much as a hiccup.


----------



## Gerbacio

how are your mem's overclocking?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> how are your mem's overclocking?


I get 8000mhz but havent tried further...just wish my core was better lol


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I get 8000mhz but havent tried further...just wish my core was better lol


isnt kepler memory more important than core?

idk i love EVGA and i have never ever gotten a dud card from them,,,,,hopefully tomorrow is not the exeption

i am aiming for 1300 core 8k mem!


----------



## Born For TDM

Mine just arrived today







will upload pics tomorrow!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> isnt kepler memory more important than core?
> 
> idk i love EVGA and i have never ever gotten a dud card from them,,,,,hopefully tomorrow is not the exeption
> 
> i am aiming for 1300 core 8k mem!


I chose EVGA because the 8800 I had and used heavily is still chugging away perfectly in a friends rig.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I chose EVGA because the 8800 I had and used heavily is still chugging away perfectly in a friends rig.


im still rocking the EVGA SC 460gtx i bought over 3 years ago!

im not going to lie if the EVGA matches the lightning atleast ill keep it ....the ACX cooler looks sexy as Fk and hopefully is as quiet! not to mention EVGA is one of the best companies around!

let us know how yours clock!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> im still rocking the EVGA SC 460gtx i bought over 3 years ago!
> 
> im not going to lie if the EVGA matches the lightning atleast ill keep it ....the ACX cooler looks sexy as Fk and hopefully is as quiet! not to mention EVGA is one of the best companies around!
> 
> let us know how yours clock!


Will do this would be the first time I OC a GPU but this thing is pretty much made for it.


----------



## NewHighScore

I'm so jealous of all you! Waiting for my local retailer to get their windforce 770's in stock. All on backorder currently.







I'd much prefer to drive over there and have my new toy instantly than have to pay for shipping and insurance. Either way though I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I'm so jealous of all you! Waiting for my local retailer to get their windforce 770's in stock. All on backorder currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd much prefer to drive over there and have my new toy instantly than have to pay for shipping and insurance. Either way though I guess I'll have to wait.


I am forced to order high end cards there is literally no retailer where I live that carry them. Best you could get is maybe a 660 non ti right now.

I am jealous of your monitor.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

After lots of benchmarking with the MSI Gamer....the max I can run stable in valley, heaven, 3dmar11, etc is 1270/1970 in gpu-z. I get screen freeze and artifacts if I go above that. Temps are not an issue....in fact even with several back to back benches, the card never hit 70c. I just need more volts







.


----------



## rankftw

One of you guys with the 770 Lightning please upload the LN2 BIOS file


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked Video Card - 2GB GDDR5, PCI-Express 3.0 (x16), 1x Dual-Link DVI-D, 1x Dual-Link DVI-I, 1x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI, DirectX 11.1, SLI, ACX Cooler, (02G-P4-2774-KR)
> 
> just got one....overnight evga dont let me down


I went with the regular EVGA 770 ACX, hopefully I'm not missing out not going with the SC but I should be able to OC the card to the SC speeds hopefully.

It should be here tomorrow finally. It feels like a long wait without a card even though its only been 3 days.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I went with the regular EVGA 770 ACX, hopefully I'm not missing out not going with the SC but I should be able to OC the card to the SC speeds hopefully.
> 
> It should be here tomorrow finally. It feels like a long wait without a card even though its only been 3 days.


.
mine was already shipped as well ! so tomorrow we will see

i wonder what the differences are...most likely none whatsoever

from a EVGA rep on the EVGA forum

Today, we do not do binning on the just the GPU. There are a lot of components on a graphics card that have tolerances, so it is not good to just rely on GPU only.

Secondly, some boards we get are preassembled (example: NVIDIA reference cards)

We test the entire board, 100% of them. If pass, its gets the SC badge









im sure it wont affect anything and i wouldnt be shocked it yours clocks higher! it really is luck of the draw


----------



## DarkSamus

I'll be getting 2x 4GB 770s for my rig in one month.

Overkill for my gaming res of 1080p, but will be nice to get Crysis 3 running at closer to 120fps.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> I'll be getting 2x 4GB 770s for my rig in one month.
> 
> Overkill for my gaming res of 1080p, *but will be nice to get Crysis 3 running at closer to 120fps*.


That's exactly the way i think too







.... Too bad installing my 770 today has led to me doing a clean install on windows 8







... Oh well... it was past due, i had too much stuff i don't need on my SSD


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's exactly the way i think too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Too bad installing my 770 today has led to me doing a clean install on windows 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Oh well... it was past due, i had too much stuff i don't need on my SSD


What made you do a fresh install? On any hardware change I get the compulsion to do a fresh install too, even though I have a back up image lol

here is my weird load on bf3, cpu is only 4.6ghz right now for the summer, but can bump to 4.8ghz and game in the 60c range. Ambients are 80-90F


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rankftw*
> 
> One of you guys with the 770 Lightning please upload the LN2 BIOS file


The ln2 bios is the same only +12mv and 109% power limit


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> Mine is the same, doesnt go much further than %70, i think its a monitoring bug. Or a driver bug.


i get 95.9%


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i get 95.9%


mine goes only to 90%

ill report on the EVGA when i get it today


----------



## 03threefiftyz

With some tweaks, I can get my MSI Gamer up to ~57fps in Valley (~54 without tweaks) and in the 12400 range for 3Dmark11 (graphics score). It has met my expectations at this point. Hopefully with some bios tweaks, new drivers, etc it will see a small bump in the future. Strongly considering a second card for SLI.


----------



## 66racer

Hum...wonder why my power is so low then. I cranked it to an unstable 1300mhz and it didnt even attempt to go over 70% my last two 670s would always hit max power target or be near it

Can you 1300mhz guys maybe try running fraps in your fav game with 1240mhz then your max? Not sure how much more fps in real world gaming 1241mhz vs 1340mhz (or 1300+) is worth. I imagine its noticeable on the min fps number considering its 100mhz difference. I do game on a 120hz so the more fps the better. Personally I am mostly concerned with bf3 and crysis 3 though I dont own crysis 3 yet


----------



## 03threefiftyz

In EVGA Precision, I hit 1350mhz, but it is only 1260 in gpu-z....as an FYI.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> In EVGA Precision, I hit 1350mhz, but it is only 1260 in gpu-z....as an FYI.


YOu mean precision reports 1350 but gpuz 1260? I read that gpuz reports the estimated kboost but it could be much higher. Not sure if its exclusive to boost 2.0 but I would guess the live logger like precision or afterburner is more accurate.

Its weird with the boost. At stock volt with any setting say 1254mhz, by just unlocking the extra 12mv it will clock to 1267mhz on its own. Personally I miss the old way of fermi and previous cards of static voltage and clocks under load.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

That's correct (1260mhz is with kboost locked....passive setting is 1215 or something in gpu-z). I also get a bump of a 15 or so mhz when I go +12mv.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Why not upgrade to a bigger reso monitor instead and wait on a 8xxx card?


beucase there exist a 4gb 770









@Yungbenny911: actually i really am not stalking you from 660 club







, i just decided to go with 770 4GB WF3 because my friend had on his 1440p VRAM Usage in Max Payne 3 over 3GB, so 780 doesnot look that great at that and titan is simply too much money and who knows how much cpu bottleneck i would get with 780 or titan even if i play @1440p









Now i made a list 7xx series benchmark overview from guru3d @1600p and 770WF3 (Boost clock 1189MHz) doesnot look that bad. there are also 780, 780SC and 770SLI in the comparison

GURU3d7xxOverview.xls 7k .xls file


I am running Akasa Venom power 1000W with 83A, tough its a multirail modular PSU

One problem i see is the 4GB VRAM. With my 660ftw i had 3gb but when i got over 2.5gb vram usage it turned into a stutter fest. now i am now sure if it wasnt because of the 64bit memory controller for the last 500MB. So my question is if the 4GB VRAM has 2 controllers that are both 256bit and therefore such problems wont occur on a single 1440p/1600p. I mean my computer table is full so I wont ever go beyond single screen. The 1080 left to my dell u2713hm is for my work. I work from my home office.

thank you
revro


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> beucase there exist a 4gb 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yungbenny911: actually i really am not stalking you from 660 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i just decided to go with 770 4GB WF3 because my friend had on his 1440p VRAM Usage in Max Payne 3 over 3GB, so 780 doesnot look that great at that and titan is simply too much money and who knows how much cpu bottleneck i would get with 780 or titan even if i play @1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i made a list 7xx series benchmark overview from guru3d @1600p and 770WF3 (Boost clock 1189MHz) doesnot look that bad. there are also 780, 780SC and 770SLI in the comparison
> 
> GURU3d7xxOverview.xls 7k .xls file
> 
> 
> I am running Akasa Venom power 1000W with 83A, tough its a multirail modular PSU
> 
> One problem i see is the 4GB VRAM. With my 660ftw i had 3gb but when i got over 2.5gb vram usage it turned into a stutter fest. now i am now sure if it wasnt because of the 64bit memory controller for the last 500MB. So my question is if the 4GB VRAM has 2 controllers that are both 256bit and therefore such problems wont occur on a single 1440p/1600p. I mean my computer table is full so I wont ever go beyond single screen. The 1080 left to my dell u2713hm is for my work. I work from my home office.
> 
> thank you
> revro


I assumed the monitor funds would eat the GPU funds. If he could do both....do both.


----------



## 66racer

Ok so previously I was concerned that my gpu use was erratic in bf3, going even into the 80% range. That was with 1080p ultra/msaa off/blur off. Well I think what it was is that I was hitting the 200fps max perhaps so the card would drop use down then pick up again. I was getting averages into the 120fps range with this setting throughout a whole 64player match logging with fraps. Well I turned it up to ultra default to check things out and gpu use was at a solid 96-99% the whole time. This is a powerful little card thats for sure. I just ended up turning blur off since it doesnt seem as crisp, I dont care for it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

(-__-)" Valley needs optimizations for the 770.... +50Mhz on my memory did nothing


----------



## Gerbacio

ok here is the deal

MSI lightining 1300 core ....7600 memory!

EVGA SC 1250 core and ....8000 memory!

what impacts kepler more....memory or core?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok here is the deal
> 
> MSI lightining 1300 core ....7600 memory!
> 
> EVGA SC 1250 core and ....8000 memory!
> 
> what impacts kepler more....memory or core?


MEM.... And just do benches for both cards


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok here is the deal
> 
> MSI lightining 1300 core ....7600 memory!
> 
> EVGA SC 1250 core and ....8000 memory!
> 
> what impacts kepler more....memory or core?


Core is always more important. Memory helps but say 25mhz on the core can be comparable to maybe 150mhz memory. Depends on what the bench is but its always a ratio similar to core being worth more


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> (-__-)" Valley needs optimizations for the 770.... +50Mhz on my memory did nothing


What gpu clock was that at? memory needs bigger jumps to really make a difference

Edit
Didn't see the osd the first time...jealous over your of mostly because 1320 is the 1/4 mile dragstrip lol


----------



## twitchyzero

wait did i read this right

people are getting 1300 max boost out-of-the-box?

wow


----------



## Gerbacio

hmmm am i the only one that cant even add the +12 ??

dosnt matter what i do it dosnt pass 1.2

i noticed it did it only once and my video card boost almost touched 1300 core (evga)


----------



## Thoth420

Before all the "Why u no get priority overnight?".....so apparently I have Fedex SmartPost as my shipping service for my card.
It is a birthday gift from my girlfriend so she ordered it for me. Anyway see you guys next month that is....if I ever get my package.


----------



## mav2000

Hey guys, anyone water cooled these babies? WHich blocks are you guys using. From what I hear, the GTX 680 blocks fit.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Before all the "Why u no get priority overnight?".....so apparently I have Fedex SmartPost as my shipping service for my card.
> It is a birthday gift from my girlfriend so she ordered it for me. Anyway see you guys next month that is....if I ever get my package.










we all been there and i know how you feel that sucks!

was it shipped already? what does the carrier say?


----------



## CaptainZombie

I ran Valley last night and these are my results with a slight OC. I just need to changes my settings from High to whatever this tops at and run it again to see what I get.


----------



## lolzcat

Without voltage changes I'm getting 1319MHz/3648MHz on my EVGA GTX 770 SC w/ ACX. Haven't maxed out TDP or temp part in Precision X yet. I think mine's set to 103% or 85C, something like that. I'm shooting for 1400MHz/4000MHz. That'd be cool.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all been there and i know how you feel that sucks!
> 
> was it shipped already? what does the carrier say?


From the tracking it should be in my local postal carriers possession today at some point. They do deliver Saturday so hopefully late today or tomorrow.


----------



## 66racer

Wow so nearly everyone is getting 1300mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> hmmm am i the only one that cant even add the +12 ??
> 
> dosnt matter what i do it dosnt pass 1.2
> 
> i noticed it did it only once and my video card boost almost touched 1300 core (evga)


Are you using precision or afterburner? I was only able to change to add the 12mv in evga precision.


----------



## Thoth420

Does EVGA precision have a way to completely disable its OSD overlay like AB(which uses a separate app)? I have a few games that hate any type of overlay and I really am looking forward to checking out precision.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Wow so nearly everyone is getting 1300mhz
> Are you using precision or afterburner? I was only able to change to add the 12mv in evga precision.


1300 is one thing ....1300 100% stable is another

i wont be able to do that if that 12+ dosnt apply ...without it i cant even add 1 more megahertz so im stuck at 1200 core

i hit apply on EVGA and nothing happens....tried afterburner and everything else FRUSTRATING

yeah it say on precision X that it applied it but GPUZ dosnt show it at all ....the highest it goes is 1.20


----------



## 66racer

Thoth420-
You can use it without the osd. Actually default its turned off too so no need to worry. I dont like it either unless im testing temps or something.

Gerbacio
1200core not boost I assume? My core is like 116x mhz and boost to 1241mhz. 1254mhz is stable with 12mv but dont think the 12mv is worth it for such a marginal oc. I cant lie but I think I may buy another and return the slower card. All the locsl shops are sold out though. Its not like this is a $200 gpu and I officially have the lowest clocker i have seen online out of every review....except the hardocp lightning review which matches my clocks lol. Now that is a disappointment. I have a good card just not a great one so we'll see.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thoth420-
> You can use it without the osd. Actually default its turned off too so no need to worry. I dont like it either unless im testing temps or something.
> 
> Gerbacio
> 1200core not boost I assume? My core is like 116x mhz and boost to 1241mhz. 1254mhz is stable with 12mv but dont think the 12mv is worth it for such a marginal oc. I cant lie but I think I may buy another and return the slower card. All the locsl shops are sold out though. Its not like this is a $200 gpu and I officially have the lowest clocker i have seen online out of every review....except the hardocp lightning review which matches my clocks lol. Now that is a disappointment. I have a good card just not a great one so we'll see.


no 1200 boost...i cant add any + to core whatsoever

yesterday for a bit it added the 12+ while i was monitoring and it went all the way up to 1290 by itself!

if those +12 are not there it dosnt break 1200

this card manages to add those 12 and do atleast 1250 (boost) and im keeping it!


----------



## revro

i think 770 is the most they can stable oc the 680 to









best
revro


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone water cooled these babies? WHich blocks are you guys using. From what I hear, the GTX 680 blocks fit.


some cards don't have a block others a titan block fits. the 770 lightning the 680 lightning block fits as i have it


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> no 1200 boost...i cant add any + to core whatsoever
> 
> yesterday for a bit it added the 12+ while i was monitoring and it went all the way up to 1290 by itself!
> 
> if those +12 are not there it dosnt break 1200
> 
> this card manages to add those 12 and do atleast 1250 (boost) and im keeping it!


Huh, sounds like boost 2.0 is a little wacky at times. Do you have benchmark comparisons over the two cards you have? Im certain your 1300/7600mhz lightning will beat the 1250/8000mhz card every time. Unless you prefer the size of tbe evga keep the lightning.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Huh, sounds like boost 2.0 is a little wacky at times. Do you have benchmark comparisons over the two cards you have? Im certain your 1300/7600mhz lightning will beat the 1250/8000mhz card every time. Unless you prefer the size of tbe evga keep the lightning.


the EVGA is starting to do the same thing my Gigabyte was doing...there has to be something horribly wrong with my rig!

i ran a PSU tester and every port all the rails everything is perfect! i even SLI them to push the PSU .....not a hiccup

i fear its the motherboard! i might order another one to see if its that!

the Lightning is not showing as many issues but remember that card is built like a TANK!

im honestly getting sick of this!


----------



## 66racer

How are you testing your system at the point it failed? Also did you overclock using bclk at all?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> How are you testing your system at the point it failed? Also did you overclock using bclk at all?


Heaven and Valley!

i have no idea what a BCLK is (sorry English is not my first language )


----------



## Matthew89

Computer keeps freezing or restarting during games with the drivers 320.08 and 320.18. Wait for a new driver or get a refund and go back to AMD?


----------



## Gerbacio

Ok UPDATE! (i flashed my bios to a newer release ....good thing i knew my setting by heart cause it would have sucked trouble shooting and benching to get 4.8 stable again)

the EVGA is back on the box! called EVGA tech support and they went thru a few things with me

i explained everything ...the card was unstable even at stock! their CS is amazing ....super patient while trouble shooting ...i LOVE evga

some info on the Lightning (its back on the tower)

the Bios 1 overclocks better for me on air than the LN2

the Bios one also for some crazy reason without the +12 gives me better steady clocks ....im rocking 7822 memory and 1300 core! on air stock cooler

if i give it the +12 the memory becomes unsable and dosnt do much past 7k ....the core also becomes unstable past 1265! this makes no sense!

i just did like 4 back to back Valley runs on those clocks, rebooted and did 2 more ...not a hiccup!...it dosnt make any sense ! cause if i use LN2 bios or i use any of the two with the +12 it dosnt clock nearly as much and it becomes unstable!

this card is built like a ******* tank! that's all i have to say....im going to give it another shot since these one does fine even at stock clocks (at this point im tired of benching )

Valley goes 2200+

the EVGA benches like 50 points less on 1200 core 8k mem.....so i assume there are diminishing returns breaking 1200 and even 7k mem (benched both with stock clocks and they really where stupid close to one another) from 1200 and 7k there isnt too much in the way of better scores even @1300 and close to 8k mem!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Computer keeps freezing or restarting during games with the drivers 320.08 and 320.18. Wait for a new driver or get a refund and go back to AMD?


what card did you had before and did you did a clean install ??

Overclocked? read my last post


----------



## Matthew89

I did a clean install and the card is at stock when it happens


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> I did a clean install and the card is at stock when it happens


what Bios are your rocking? the Bios 1 or LN2?

my BIOS update on my motherboard for some reason helped the stability of my card


----------



## Yungbenny911

So close to 12000









*3770k @ 4.8, 1333Mhz Core/ 4055Mhz memory*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6697947


----------



## Matthew89

I don't know I just plugged the card in and istalled the nvidia drivers. My motherboard bios is F14


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> So close to 12000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3770k @ 4.8, 1333Mhz Core/ 4055Mhz memory*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6697947




your score is amazingly nice ! what memory are you using?

i almost broke 16k last night while they where on SLI lol

Valley netter 4k+ lol


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> I don't know I just plugged the card in and istalled the nvidia drivers. My motherboard bios is F14


what i meant is the Lightning has 2 Bios ! one for Water and the other one for air

make sure you are on the BIOS 1

did you try a different PCIE??

does your power supply have the requirements for the 770?

For a system using a single GeForce GTX 770 graphics card NVIDIA specifies a minimum of a 600 Watt or greater system power supply that has a maximum combined +12 Volt continuous current rating of 42 Amps or greater and that has at least one 6-pin and one 8-pin PCI Express supplementary power connectors.

Total Power Supply Wattage is NOT the crucial factor in power supply selection!!! Total Combined Continuous Power/Current Available on the +12V Rail(s) rated at 45°C - 50°C ambient temperature, is the most important factor.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your score is amazingly nice ! *what memory are you using?*
> 
> i almost broke 16k last night while they where on SLI lol
> 
> Valley netter 4k+ lol


thank you! And what do you mean by memory? You mean RAM? If so... It's the G1 G-skill Sniper 16gb 1833mhz


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Computer keeps freezing or restarting during games with the drivers 320.08 and 320.18. Wait for a new driver or get a refund and go back to AMD?


I have yet to see a gpu cause a restart on its own...sure your pc is stable? Do you have another card to test with? Sounds kinda like an unstable oc on the cpu but who knows at this point. Is this a fresh build?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have yet to see a gpu cause a restart on its own...sure your pc is stable? Do you have another card to test with? Sounds kinda like an unstable oc on the cpu but who knows at this point. Is this a fresh build?


i would have to agree with this! it sounds like a power issue or a unstable OC issue!


----------



## revro

@Yungbenny911: have you delided the 3770k? because long term the chip might suffer unlike sandy bridge chips. if i were to abandon my q9550 i think i would rather go with 3820 or 2600k tough question is whether pcie2.0 limitations are not already appearing in case of 770/780/titan

best
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> @Yungbenny911: have you delided the 3770k? because long term the chip might suffer unlike sandy bridge chips. if i were to abandon my q9550 i think i would rather go with 3820 or 2600k tough question is whether pcie2.0 limitations are not already appearing in case of 770/780/titan
> 
> best
> revro


Naa, i did not bother to do that, my h100 keeps it away from danger


----------



## Thoth420

Thanks for the reply 66Racer....I also only use it for temp monitoring.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> @Yungbenny911: have you delided the 3770k? because long term the chip might suffer unlike sandy bridge chips. if i were to abandon my q9550 i think i would rather go with 3820 or 2600k tough question is whether pcie2.0 limitations are not already appearing in case of 770/780/titan
> 
> best
> revro


1%-2% increase from 2.0 to 3.0 slot last I checked.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Naa, i did not bother to do that, my h100 keeps it away from danger


wow i wouldnt never have dared run 4.8ghz without deliding !









what are your peaks on intel burn test or on Prime 95

what voltage are you doing under load?


----------



## revro

well they say that the tim evaporates so in long term theres the problem with ivy. i am now looking at 3820 vs 2600k and 2600k has lower tdp and can be oc higher i believe than 3820. but then 3820 will consume much more wattage when overclocked so tri sli with 770 would be like 898W on my new 1k akasa venom pover. well i will use a single one

waiting to see the gigabyte 770 4gb WF3 for sale (460eur). tough who knows how it would work in sli since its not a blower fan. then again it looks thin for a 2 slot card


best
revro


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well they say that the tim evaporates so in long term theres the problem with ivy. i am now looking at 3820 vs 2600k and 2600k has lower tdp and can be oc higher i believe than 3820. but then 3820 will consume much more wattage when overclocked so tri sli with 770 would be like 898W on my new 1k akasa venom pover. well i will use a single one
> 
> waiting to see the gigabyte 770 4gb WF3 for sale (460eur). tough who knows how it would work in sli since its not a blower fan. then again it looks thin for a 2 slot card
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Yeah been checking newegg daily for that card. Its there as sold out but they do that when they have something they cant sell yet. Im thinking they have low stock and was recieved but no vendor approval or something.

Oh and I would go intel. My 2700k is solid at 4.8ghz so unless I get bored, I will just hope after haswell they will solder the heat spreaders again. But guess enough on cpus since this is a 770 thread


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> wow i wouldnt never have dared run 4.8ghz without deliding !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *what are your peaks on intel burn test or on Prime 95*
> 
> what voltage are you doing under load?


about 91c @ 1.295mv... I know it's dangerous lol, but i have never gotten close to 80c by just doing normal operations or gaming... So = stable for me P 95 is an Extreme situation...

And hey you guys! 12000 over here









3770k @ 4.8Ghz, 1346Mhz core / 2028 Mhz memory.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699605


----------



## revro

i would not be doing those burn in tests, they are simply too extreme. i would stick to games and benchmarks







only time i had artifacting was well like 3-4 times when i played far cry 3









best
revro


----------



## 66racer

Yeah im not for gpu burn testing...but I do cpu stress test. I run heaven a few loops then once it passes that I game on it to confirm stability. Heaven seems a hair harder on the gpu than valley.

Gez benny seems like you got a winner dude. Seems like most do 1290-1320 but 1344 with 8000+ mem is solid


----------



## lolzcat

Why wouldn't you GPU burn test? How will you know if your GPU OC is stable without testing?

I'd be mad as hell if I was playing a game and it crashed over a faulty overclock. Makes more since to get the OC figured out BEFORE gaming to save one's self a lot of frustration.


----------



## lolzcat

Nice clocks buddy. My EVGA 770 SC w/ ACX Cooling is as 1319MHz Core/3648MHz Mem. Still need to tinker a bit more, but I wanted to play games more than I wanted to mess with overclocking on the first day with my 770.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Why wouldn't you GPU burn test? How will you know if your GPU OC is stable without testing?
> 
> I'd be mad as hell if I was playing a game and it crashed over a faulty overclock. Makes more since to get the OC figured out BEFORE gaming to save one's self a lot of frustration.


GPU power draw is so unrealistically higher during burn test than any gaming I rather not put the card through it, heaven on MAX settings does an excellent job of stressing a card, if it passes 30mins of that it will most likely pass at gaming. I had to once back down a tick on a gtx570 for bf3 on a heaven stable clock. I was playing for like 2hrs and had a crash. Overall its how I do it with gpu's. If you wanna play it safe run it 1hr and then maybe valley for 1hr but I find heaven to be harder than valley. I just think the burn test on a gpu is overkill

Now a cpu I actually do stress test. SInce its doing to many behind the scene tasks I want that to have a bullet proof overclock. Even then I dont stress 12hrs like many, I think 4hrs is good enough, I run blend on prime 2hrs and then 1hr on 1344fft and 1hr on 1792fft. With that said I have been able to fold for several hours straight after that method of stress test.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah im not for gpu burn testing...but I do cpu stress test. I run heaven a few loops then once it passes that I game on it to confirm stability. Heaven seems a hair harder on the gpu than valley.
> 
> *Gez benny seems like you got a winner dude. Seems like most do 1290-1320 but 1344 with 8000+ mem is solid*


I think i do too! Can't wait to get another one for SLI


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Nice clocks buddy. My EVGA 770 SC w/ ACX Cooling is as 1319MHz Core/3648MHz Mem. Still need to tinker a bit more, but I wanted to play games more than I wanted to mess with overclocking on the first day with my 770.


^This....I have Dishonored that I have been waiting to enjoy. Terrible graphics bugs on my current card. Also want to grab Bioshock Inf and either Cry3 or Tomb Raider.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

I bought the EVGA Superclocked with the special cooler, but haven't had time to get a CPU for the rig I'm building... I hope a pic will satisfy the requirements


----------



## NotAnotherHong

On a related note, the bracket is not matching very well with my Corsair Obsidian 550... Is this normal?
Even when I put a relatively high amount of push on it, the screw holes don't match up...


----------



## revro

but you do realize that 770 sli is enough for 60fps @1440 and 1600p or close to 120fps @1080 120Hz. so i guess this or definitely next generation we are reaching a plateau where theres not reason to upgrade as we are at limits of our single monitors
i mean 4k wont go down in prices for 5 years. companies simply wont mass produce it to lower the prices. tech stagnation comes









here are the fps from 770WF3 and 770 sli @ 1600p (guru3d tests) and the metro is probably just bad sli scaling that will be corrected with drivers, as single 770 makes 39fps
FarCry3 46 74
BioShock Infinite 54 89
Tomb Raider 66 116
Sleeping Dogs 63 104
Metro 2033 39 55
Hitman Absolution 45 64
Battlefield 3 48 83
Crysis 3 36 62

best
revro


----------



## Rbby258

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/get-more-than-12mv-gtx-770-lightning/0_20#post_20143092


----------



## Matthew89

Anyone know what this error could be: starting happening after i got my GTX 770 Lightning.

error.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Anyone know what this error could be: starting happening after i got my GTX 770 Lightning.
> 
> error.txt 1k .txt file


What are your power settings? Sleep enabled? etc.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Anyone know what this error could be: starting happening after i got my GTX 770 Lightning.
> 
> error.txt 1k .txt file


psu dying?


----------



## Matthew89

Balanced setting


----------



## Matthew89

My PSU was fine when I had my 7970 about 2 months ago. I've been using Intel HD 4000 for the last 2 month before getting my GTX 770.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> My PSU was fine when I had my 7970 about 2 months ago. I've been using Intel HD 4000 for the last 2 month before getting my GTX 770.


770 uses more power under load around 375w is your cpu overclocked?


----------



## Matthew89

Yes I have my CPU at 4.5Ghz . I'll test with everything at stock.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Yes I have my CPU at 4.5Ghz . I'll test with everything at stock.


if stocks fine your probably limiting your psu as over time your psu max wattage drops, dunno if your gpu is stock or not but overclocked 3570k + 770 probably looking at 700w


----------



## Matthew89

Had my PSU for about 3 years (HX 750). Think it's best to get an AX 850 or something?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Had my PSU for about 3 years (HX 750). Think it's best to get an AX 850 or something?


try your cpu and gpu on stock for a while and see first


----------



## x Jakk x

Getting a 770 soon, the Gigabyte 770 has higher clocks and three fans compared to the EVGA ACX Superclocked which only has two, but I've heard EVGA are generally 'better' than any other GPU vendor, should I get the Gigabyte or the EVGA 770?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x Jakk x*
> 
> Getting a 770 soon, the Gigabyte 770 has higher clocks and three fans compared to the EVGA ACX Superclocked which only has two, but I've heard EVGA are generally 'better' than any other GPU vendor, should I get the Gigabyte or the EVGA 770?


Get MSI... Highest clockers on this Owners club









*Rbby258* What's your 3dmark11 Score?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Get MSI... Highest clockers on this Owners club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rbby258* What's your 3dmark11 Score?


around 12,200


----------



## Matthew89

Went through a whole campaign on l4d2, soon as i joined a versus game pc restarted. Everything on stock and default bios settings.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Went through a whole campaign on l4d2, soon as i joined a versus game pc restarted. Everything on stock and default bios settings.


Are you getting a blue screen or when you say restarted its crashing to desktop?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Get MSI... Highest clockers on this Owners club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rbby258* What's your 3dmark11 Score?


I second getting an msi, $399 gamer edition and Benny has a 1344mhz unit. I will add though that while they have good ones, I think I have the lowest stable oc in here at 1241mhz at 1.200 or 1254mhz at 1.212, which is a msi gamer. Point is its luck but at least its boosting over 1200 lol. I had an asus gtx 670 that wouldnt overclock past 1090mhz when the average oc on them was 1200+ with golden ones in the 1300 range. Im sorry but that one got returned


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Went through a whole campaign on l4d2, soon as i joined a versus game pc restarted. Everything on stock and default bios settings.


Is it any better than before?


----------



## Medic860

Hey all, new guy here.

I was wondering, is a 770 (lightning or super oc) fast enough to play games comfortably at 1440p ? I would like high/max settings but AA is not necessary, also 60fps isnt a must 35-60 would be enough.

The 780 is nice but when i look at reviews i cant justify the price diference vs the performance difference. Also the money i save now i can use for a maxwell or something else in a while.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> but you do realize that 770 sli is enough for 60fps @1440 and 1600p or close to 120fps @1080 120Hz. so i guess this or definitely next generation we are reaching a plateau where theres not reason to upgrade as we are at limits of our single monitors
> i mean 4k wont go down in prices for 5 years. companies simply wont mass produce it to lower the prices. tech stagnation comes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the fps from 770WF3 and 770 sli @ 1600p (guru3d tests) and the metro is probably just bad sli scaling that will be corrected with drivers, as single 770 makes 39fps
> FarCry3 46 74
> BioShock Infinite 54 89
> Tomb Raider 66 116
> Sleeping Dogs 63 104
> Metro 2033 39 55
> Hitman Absolution 45 64
> Battlefield 3 48 83
> Crysis 3 36 62
> 
> best
> revro


lol i posted it on last page







the 770WF3 is the gigabyte windforce overclocked version @1189MHz boost and there exists also 4gb version which i plan to purchase with the same clock. so single factory overclocked 770 will be comfortable

best
revro


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> On a related note, the bracket is not matching very well with my Corsair Obsidian 550... Is this normal?
> Even when I put a relatively high amount of push on it, the screw holes don't match up...


I thought this is only me, I bought two of them and they both are the same, it doesnt fit it perfectly, I ended up forcing it in.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medic860*
> 
> Hey all, new guy here.
> 
> I was wondering, is a 770 (lightning or super oc) fast enough to play games comfortably at 1440p ? I would like high/max settings but AA is not necessary, also 60fps isnt a must 35-60 would be enough.
> 
> The 780 is nice but when i look at reviews i cant justify the price diference vs the performance difference. Also the money i save now i can use for a maxwell or something else in a while.


2gb vram could be a issue


----------



## Matthew89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Are you getting a blue screen or when you say restarted its crashing to desktop?
> I second getting an msi, $399 gamer edition and Benny has a 1344mhz unit. I will add though that while they have good ones, I think I have the lowest stable oc in here at 1241mhz at 1.200 or 1254mhz at 1.212, which is a msi gamer. Point is its luck but at least its boosting over 1200 lol. I had an asus gtx 670 that wouldnt overclock past 1090mhz when the average oc on them was 1200+ with golden ones in the 1300 range. Im sorry but that one got returned


clear black screen like the pc just restarts itself


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 2gb vram could be a issue


Agree that 1440p you MAY want 4gb but I know there were guys doing 1440p with the gtx670 2gb cards. One of the guys on ocn just had to turn down a few settings in bf3 but said because of the resolution it still looked better than ultra 1080p. Depending on the game though would be rough. Worst case you can add another and end up $150 more than a 780 but definitely better performance so long as sli drivers are good for the game your playing


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> clear black screen like the pc just restarts itself


Black screen, do you need to do control+alt+del to get to task manager or does the pc literally shut down.


----------



## Matthew89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Black screen, do you need to do control+alt+del to get to task manager or does the pc literally shut down.


pc shuts down


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> around 12,200


Oh, nice, you have a link?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> pc shuts down


Honestly at this point I dont think its the gpu....are you monitoring cpu temps? I wonder if its a bad cooler connection and its going into thermal shutdown? multiplayer is tougher on the cpu than campaign so could explain why it happened on that. Also make sure the mobo power connections and gpu ones are installed properly to be sure. Get something like cpu-z at the minimum but I like the program core temp, jump into a match and watch temps on the cpu.


----------



## Matthew89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Honestly at this point I dont think its the gpu....are you monitoring cpu temps? I wonder if its a bad cooler connection and its going into thermal shutdown? multiplayer is tougher on the cpu than campaign so could explain why it happened on that. Also make sure the mobo power connections and gpu ones are installed properly to be sure. Get something like cpu-z at the minimum but I like the program core temp, jump into a match and watch temps on the cpu.


CPU temps stay under 60 while in games cooled with a corsair h80 with SP 120 2350rpm fans


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> if stocks fine your probably limiting your psu as over time your psu max wattage drops, dunno if your gpu is stock or not but overclocked 3570k + 770 probably looking at 700w


i have 750 watt psu and and 3570k @4.8 ...i SLI 770 to play around for a few hours and i didnt had any issues!

my suggestion is stock everything and play for atleast a day

it sounds your PSU might be going to PSU heaven or you have a unstable CPU OC


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh, nice, you have a link?


i can do higher clocks than these in 3dmark these are just my valley clocks

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6692564


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i have 750 watt psu and and 3570k @4.8 ...i SLI 770 to play around for a few hours and i didnt had any issues!
> 
> my suggestion is stock everything and play for atleast a day
> 
> it sounds your PSU might be going to PSU heaven or you have a unstable CPU OC


yeah 750w should be enough but a dead 750w maybe not, seeing as on stock it still happened maybe try running memtest86 and checking your rams all good


----------



## Matthew89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i have 750 watt psu and and 3570k @4.8 ...i SLI 770 to play around for a few hours and i didnt had any issues!
> 
> my suggestion is stock everything and play for atleast a day
> 
> it sounds your PSU might be going to PSU heaven or you have a unstable CPU OC


PC is shutting down with everything on stock also. I've just redid all the PSU connections in case something was loose. Gonna run abit of Metro Last Light and see how it goes.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> PC is shutting down with everything on stock also. I've just redid all the PSU connections in case something was loose. Gonna run abit of Metro Last Light and see how it goes.


other things to try test your ram as a faulty stick could be the problem

use a digital multimeter and read your voltage on your psu's 12v line, if your psu is going your 12v rail could be dropping below 12v by to much e.g more than 11.95v and causing your pc to shutdown - this could be your problem


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i have 750 watt psu and and 3570k @4.8 ...i SLI 770 to play around for a few hours and i didnt had any issues!
> 
> my suggestion is stock everything and play for atleast a day
> 
> it sounds your PSU might be going to PSU heaven or you have a unstable CPU OC


I have a 750 too, and similar setup like yours, i7-3770k @ 4.7 and two GTX 770 SLi, I was worry at first, but I play with it for sometime and it looks fine so far.

only thing i worry about it the heat come out from the two cards. Most of the 770s use non reference heatsink and fan design, dont get me wrong , in fact that works better at least same as the reference one.

But the way the card blows the air makes me nervious. not like the old way, there will be a lot of heat come back into the case. I am wondering what is the best way to get the heat out


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> yeah 750w should be enough but a dead 750w maybe not, seeing as on stock it still happened maybe try running memtest86 and checking your rams all good


This is a awesome suggestion


----------



## Matthew89

Been in Metro Last Light for 30 mins now, so far so good.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> I have a 750 too, and similar setup like yours, i7-3770k @ 4.7 and two GTX 770 SLi, I was worry at first, but I play with it for sometime and it looks fine so far.
> 
> only thing i worry about it the heat come out from the two cards. Most of the 770s use non reference heatsink and fan design, dont get me wrong , in fact that works better at least same as the reference one.
> 
> But the way the card blows the air makes me nervious. not like the old way, there will be a lot of heat come back into the case. I am wondering what is the best way to get the heat out


WOW the evga cards look great installed!! In pictures it looked flat out gold and I wasnt gonna have any of that lol. Evga and msi g series were the only ones I saw at 10-10.2 inches too which Is what I needed to keep my push/pull radiator setup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Been in Metro Last Light for 30 mins now, so far so good.


Nice, hope it was a bad connection then, that can happen. I had a shorted psu wire once after changing something around maybe two cases ago. Drove me nuts, would work and intermittently shut down immediately. Found a pinched wire near the mobo tray and that fixed it.


----------



## babyzone2

yeah, they are very good looking cards, compares to my two old GTX 660 with plastic look. These two are more fancy. But at the end , performance matters right.?


----------



## Matthew89

I've been playing Metro Last Light for 2 hours now and have came across some shadow bugs.






Your thoughts on this?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> I've been playing Metro Last Light for 2 hours now and have came across some shadow bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts on this?


I would see if there is a metro topic on ocn and ask those guys if they have the same issue. Could be in order of likeliness driver related, game issue, or bad gpu (specifically gpu memory)


----------



## combateng

any word on when EVGA or MSI will be releasing their 4GB versions?...waiting for the 4gb cards to hit and a waterblock to come on market too...figure its time to upgrade the msi hawk 460's i got now







...the 770 will just a bridge until the maxwell cards come out in a year or more though


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i can do higher clocks than these in 3dmark these are just my valley clocks
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6692564


Are you using the free version or paid?


----------



## Matthew89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I would see if there is a metro topic on ocn and ask those guys if they have the same issue. Could be in order of likeliness driver related, game issue, or bad gpu (specifically gpu memory)


It's only doing it when tessellation is on so it's just a game bug as I've just seen some other videos of the same issue.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> I've been playing Metro Last Light for 2 hours now and have came across some shadow bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts on this?


think its just a driver bug, someone said there was some issues with bf3 with 770


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> I've been playing Metro Last Light for 2 hours now and have came across some shadow bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts on this?


I belive it is just a bug, either game itself or driver related issue


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> think its just a driver bug, someone said there was some issues with bf3 with 770


not only with 770...my 680 had the same problem and even my old 460 gtx

its a nvidia driver issue and it gets ANNOYING AS HELL!

here is a video






mine gets even wort than these sometimes!


----------



## nerdy1

I just bought an MSI GTX 770 the requires 2 8 pin PCIE connections. Do I run 2 different PCI lines from my PSU or do I run 1 line that has an 8 and a 6 and use an adapter? I have a SilverStone Strider Plus Modular PSU


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> not only with 770...my 680 had the same problem and even my old 460 gtx
> 
> its a nvidia driver issue and it gets ANNOYING AS HELL!
> 
> here is a video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine gets even wort than these sometimes!


wow, this is too much cracked frames, they should really release a fix for it.

that really looks like it is caused by bad memory or too much overclocking on the Ram.


----------



## 66racer

Well passed 3dmark 11 at 1293mhz but cant do valley or heaven near that lol

P11734
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6703188
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdy1*
> 
> I just bought an MSI GTX 770 the requires 2 8 pin PCIE connections. Do I run 2 different PCI lines from my PSU or do I run 1 line that has an 8 and a 6 and use an adapter? I have a SilverStone Strider Plus Modular PSU


if the line itself has the 8 and 6, you should be fine with the adapter to make them both 8. You will have stability issues if its not getting enough power.


----------



## revro

so solution is to go to 314.07 driver as people say in comments of the video
my 660ftw got such artifacting in far cry 3 but it was on stock evga oc ... in my case it was so bad i had to restart the game cause the artifacting became permanent no matter where i moved to. everything was artifacting

best
revro


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so solution is to go to 314.07 driver as people say in comments of the video
> my 660ftw got such artifacting in far cry 3 but it was on stock evga oc ... in my case it was so bad i had to restart the game cause the artifacting became permanent no matter where i moved to. everything was artifacting
> 
> best
> revro


How did they install the driver? I just tried on an older driver and it said it wasnt compatible so it failed.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> How did they install the driver? I just tried on an older driver and it said it wasnt compatible so it failed.


I believe you can't... I tried as well


----------



## revro

i dont know i usually uninstall the old driver completely, pull pc out of network (otherwise latest driver downloads automatically and in home edition you can turn it off only by making x tweaks ...) and then make full reinstall
ah you mean 770 cant be rolled to older driver because it did not existed. ou boy thats bad.

PS: i bought my 660ftw 3GB for 235Eur in December (including AC3) and i just posted it on sale for 165Eur. Sold in 27 minutes.
Tough i will actually sell it once i got mine gigabyte 770 WF3 4GB so i hope they start to come on sale within week or two. And the guy is also taking my 80+% 500W psu 46->20eur
I guess the copy of my signature did help a little to convince the buyer









best
revro


----------



## nerdy1

My new MSI GTX 770 card requires TWO 6+2 inputs. MY PSU has a 6 and 6+2 on each PCIE line. I can run TWO 6+2 lines or ONE line and put a 6 to 8 adapter on it which came with the GPU. Thoughts?


----------



## lolzcat

Both Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider are GREAT games. I actually got them both on the same day, beat Tomb Raider overnight, and Crysis 3 the next day. FANTASTIC campaigns.


----------



## lolzcat

+1 for EVGA


----------



## lolzcat

The amount of heat that comes out of my EVGA 770 with ACX Cooling puts me off a bit too. Kinda scared we at first. I have 8 fans in my full tower, and a water cooler for CPU. The only heat in my case comes from the 770.


----------



## revro

you could try to remove those thingies on case that close the pci slots. so that more air can leave case if you have strong enough front fan

best
revro


----------



## Thoth420

Mine just came! EVGA SC ACX! Install went good(6 pin and 8 pin were reveresed from last card). About to reformat(not b/c of new card but it is just that time). Will check back later tonight tomorrow with bench results.


----------



## Matthew89

PC still shutting down while playing Borderlands 2 Argh I give up.


----------



## lolzcat

Good luck with your EVGA GPU! Love mine. Great OCer.


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> The amount of heat that comes out of my EVGA 770 with ACX Cooling puts me off a bit too. Kinda scared we at first. I have 8 fans in my full tower, and a water cooler for CPU. The only heat in my case comes from the 770.


I have two of them in my case, I can easily feel the hot air come out from them when i do games or benchmarks. I mean hot air , not warm. I have total 13 fans in my cosmos 2 case, But i don't think the air flow inside runs in the best way I think. The way these cards designed it that , it pushes air one way towards the motherboard down below, and other comes out from the top of the card. But hot air still stay inside the case. not like the old way, air draws out from the vent of the video card itself. They do well in temperature though, at least better than my two GTX 660s. but the fact that the heat comes back into the case makes me feel nervous. I do know that the fan on the CPU and the Back case fan will pull some air out but I don't think it is good enough since it is not a direct draw.

here is my picture for the computer now, any suggestion for the best way to get the air out??


----------



## nerdy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> PC still shutting down while playing Borderlands 2 Argh I give up.


Did you update the bios on your mobo? Also, how is your PSU?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> The amount of heat that comes out of my EVGA 770 with ACX Cooling puts me off a bit too. Kinda scared we at first. I have 8 fans in my full tower, and a water cooler for CPU. The only heat in my case comes from the 770.


So far the ambient temps in my case are down installing the same card. HAF 932 Side intake is running top exhaust is removed(broken).


----------



## Rbby258

anyone with GTX 770 lightning's and this may work with other cards

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-gtx-770-lightning-voltage-and-bypass-afterburner-limits-all-cards/0_20

if you don't have a lightning only use the tool and it should work


----------



## drBlahMan

*Yungbenny911*...*Got mine today*









http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/GTX770ACX_zps0391ffb1.jpg.html


----------



## Gerbacio

Quick question... I used to be able to see vrm temps... Now I can't work the 770..

Any way i could?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911*...*Got mine today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/GTX770ACX_zps0391ffb1.jpg.html










I thought you got a 780? did you return it? Or did i mistake you for someone else?


----------



## CaptainZombie

This card is a beast so far and I am much more satisfied with it over the 660 Ti FTW Sig 2 for sure and was worth spending the extra $100 on it.

I ran Valley again, but this time on Extreme HD settings......how does this look?

I have the GPU clock right now at +35 and memory clock at +80, everything is running stable.



Are you guys using Precision or MSI to OC the card?


----------



## lolzcat

I use Precision to OC, and MSI Kombuster for stress testing.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> This card is a beast so far and I am much more satisfied with it over the 660 Ti FTW Sig 2 for sure and was worth spending the extra $100 on it.
> 
> I ran Valley again, but this time on Extreme HD settings......how does this look?
> 
> I have the GPU clock right now at +35 and memory clock at +80, everything is running stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys using Precision or MSI to OC the card?


MSI (BETA) .... Memory can take alot more trust me my EVGA and gigabyte both did +500 no sweat... My lightning is stable around 250 (sucks for a card I paid a premium of 50$)

Is going back this week.. My favorite cooler had been the Gygabyte wind force.. Then the EVGA

What's your ASIC?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> MSI (BETA) .... Memory can take alot more trust me my EVGA and gigabyte both did +500 no sweat... My lightning is stable around 250 (sucks for a card I paid a premium of 50$)
> 
> Is going back this week.. My favorite cooler had been the Gygabyte wind force.. Then the EVGA
> 
> What's your ASIC?


I plan to run GPU-Z tonight so I can also join this club, once I do I'll report back on the ASIC.


----------



## Thoth420

Well my Dishonored issue isn't a GPU problem....figures Bethesda. NEVER AGAIN.








In other news everything else looks better and more vibrant and runs at higher FPS.








Been away from nvidia for a long time should i set global power settings in the nvidia control panel to performance as opposed to the default adaptive? Using EVGA precision for an OC tool and monitor.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> MSI (BETA) .... Memory can take alot more trust me my EVGA and gigabyte both did +500 no sweat... My lightning is stable around 250 (sucks for a card I paid a premium of 50$)
> 
> Is going back this week.. My favorite cooler had been the Gygabyte wind force.. Then the EVGA
> 
> What's your ASIC?


My ASIC quality is 82.9%


----------



## lolzcat

I would go ahead and change the setting to 'Performance' in the NVIDIA Control Panel. Have you used HWinfo64 for hardware monitoring before? Monitors any component you want, rather than just the GPU...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> I would go ahead and change the setting to 'Performance' in the NVIDIA Control Panel. Have you used HWinfo64 for hardware monitoring before? Monitors any component you want, rather than just the GPU...


Nice thanks dude.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you got a 780? did you return it? Or did i mistake you for someone else?


I was tempted to buy a 780. It was staring at me & I was looking like







...but I just could not get myself to drop $650








I plan to buy a 2nd 770 in a couple of months for some SLI action


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> I was tempted to buy a 780. It was staring at me & I was looking like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I just could not get myself to drop $650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to buy a 2nd 770 in a couple of months form some SLI action


Hell yeah!


----------



## drBlahMan

Just finished registering my 770 and EVGA had just informed me that I will be receiving a free backplate for purchasing a 770 SC-ACX


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Just finished registering my 770 and EVGA had just informed me that I will be receiving a free backplate for purchasing a 770 SC-ACX


Yay, please overclock and Run Valley and post it when you can, let's see what you get


----------



## lolzcat

Here's my Unigine Valley 1.0 Benchmark. Currently running my 770 at a _*speedy*_ 1372MHz/4005MHz!



I have the EVGA 770 with the ACX Cooling, by the way.

*EDIT 1:* So I got curious, and if anyone wants to know, a GTX 780 scores around a 2400 in Unigine Heaven. My overclocked 770 isn't far off from that! Gonna try and squeeze 150 more points out of my GPU to beat a 780!









*EDIT 2:* OCed a bit more, clocked at 1375MHz/4055MHz. Scored a 2066, as seen in the attached photo. Pushing for that 2400!


----------



## revro

guess that answers why i am not going with 780 but 770 4gb









best
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Here's my Unigine Valley 1.0 Benchmark. Currently running my 770 at a _*speedy*_ 1372MHz/4005MHz!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the EVGA 770 with the ACX Cooling, by the way.
> 
> *EDIT 1:* So I got curious, and if anyone wants to know, a GTX 780 scores around a 2400 in Unigine Heaven. My overclocked 770 isn't far off from that! Gonna try and squeeze 150 more points out of my GPU to beat a 780!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT 2:* OCed a bit more, clocked at 1375MHz/4055MHz. Scored a 2066, as seen in the attached photo. Pushing for that 2400!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score mister







. did you set your 3d settings in Nvidia control panel to Performance? If you did not, do it, it's allowed


----------



## aviator8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Here's my Unigine Valley 1.0 Benchmark. Currently running my 770 at a _*speedy*_ 1372MHz/4005MHz!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the EVGA 770 with the ACX Cooling, by the way.
> 
> *EDIT 1:* So I got curious, and if anyone wants to know, a GTX 780 scores around a 2400 in Unigine Heaven. My overclocked 770 isn't far off from that! Gonna try and squeeze 150 more points out of my GPU to beat a 780!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT 2:* OCed a bit more, clocked at 1375MHz/4055MHz. Scored a 2066, as seen in the attached photo. Pushing for that 2400!


1372MHz, is that core or boost?









I got mine to 1208MHz core and I'm a bit worried, is it okay to leave it that way for 24/7? (Temps and voltage are okay)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviator8*
> 
> 1372MHz, is that core or boost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine to 1208MHz core and I'm a bit worried, is it okay to leave it that way for 24/7? (Temp and voltage is okay)


What is your boost? And don't worry







your GPU will be fine... Mine is at 1320Mhz (in all games 24/7) and 1348Mhz (benching)


----------



## aviator8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What is your boost? And don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your GPU will be fine... Mine is at 1320Mhz (in all games 24/7) and 1348Mhz (benching)


My boost is 1306MHz during full load!


----------



## lolzcat

I think my core clock is 1267MHz, not sure how to check that in Precision... anyone care to tell?

By the way, I'm installing 3DMark11 now. What are some good scores? Never ran this bench before.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviator8*
> 
> My boost is 1306MHz during full load!


If you can push it further, do!. Some people have 1400mhz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> I think my core clock is 1267MHz, not sure how to check that in Precision... anyone care to tell?
> 
> By the way, I'm installing 3DMark11 now. *What are some good scores?* Never ran this bench before.


Above 12000 on the Graphics score is regarded as "great"







. Close to 13000 = Awesome!


----------



## Thoth420

Benny was that game in your avatar (the campaign) any good? It got by me when it came out since my old rig couldn't even run it.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yay, please overclock and Run Valley and post it when you can, let's see what you get


Yeah...I was never the bench-marker type but "what-the-heck*!*"...I'll give it a shot sometime this week







... *Is there a retail version of Run Valley I should buy or is the free download version adequate**?*


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If you can push it further, do!. Some people have 1400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above 12000 on the Graphics score is regarded as "great"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Close to 13000 = Awesome!


lol you nutcase overclocking underwater freak (that was a complement)...

the standard user with a average setup gets 8400-9000...... 10k is good...11k is great ....12k far and few ......13k is farking insane!!!! (for my makeup 3570k)

i slied 2 770 and got on default 15k (only my cpu was OC'ed at 4.8) .....13k is nothing short of a abomination for one card

also if you are pushing 1400 core make sure you are under water! 8k ram is the max i seen on average for the exellent ones.....most people will stop around 7500!

but remember benching and gaming are different , for gaming you will most likely have to run it a little bit slower (dont worry 2 extra frames wont kill you)...its not the same sitting down and benching for minutes on a row than it is to have a Cofee and battlefield 3! 4 hour marathon filled with junk food and cursing!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviator8*
> 
> My boost is 1306MHz during full load!


that is good my friend ive had 1 gigabyte 770, 1 evga sc 770 and a lightning 770!! the gigabyte maxed at 1300....the EVGA didnt do more than 1220 and the lightning got to 1375 on air!

so 1300 seems like a good one.....remember these are kepler cards and months ago 1250 was a great OC....1300 uffff! ive seen plenty of post's of people with 600 series in shock at the 700 series rocking 1300's for most great ones! lets not get drowned on the sea of "ZOMG 1300 SUCKS " in reality 1300 is amazing and from what ive catched usually release cards always do better on the average , so expect the numbers to drop!....

also after benching with all cards these 770 seem to not scale with clocks as crazy as the 7970!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Yeah...I was never the bench-marker type but "what-the-heck*!*"...I'll give it a shot sometime this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... *Is there a retail version of Run Valley I should buy or is the free download version adequate**?*


i didnt even knew there was a paid one! ...valley is a better bencher than 3d mark in the sense that i could get stupid high clocks for 3d mark and then bench valley and almost immediately crash...so i take valley a bit more seriously than 3d mark

i was never a bencher myself ...i do this as a hobby and i dont take it too seriously ....now if im gaming , and for some reason my K/d is not above 1.5 and we are not winning and im the only one capping bases....yeah **** will get real









(just for me thou if my friends are not doing good K/D i dont care ...especially if we are on a objective game, people dont understand if you are capping bases, Expect to die A LOT! but i do expect people to try to win and not sit on a corner camping







)


----------



## rickypicky

Hi guys. I have an ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 and I am having an issue. While playing BF3 at Ultra settings, most of the time the card works perfect - great frame rates, very smooth game play, and not bad temps.

However, at least once or twice a day, I start to get jaggy black shapes appearing all over the place. In addition the color of text changes to black and white. In order to fix the issue, I usually quit the game and restart. At that time the game plays fine for a couple of hours then the issue comes back.

My system is:

ASUS P8Z77-V motherboard
Core i5 3570K running at 4.2
Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
16 (2x8) Gb G.SKILL RAM
Corsair 750W PSU
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 case

Any ideas what might be causing the problem? The problem occurred this morning again when I turned on the computer and went to play a round. I quit, went back in and the issue was gone.


----------



## combateng

I just want the damn 4 GB cards to come out and xspc to make their 770 waterblocks!!!!!


----------



## rickypicky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> not only with 770...my 680 had the same problem and even my old 460 gtx
> 
> its a nvidia driver issue and it gets ANNOYING AS HELL!
> 
> here is a video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine gets even wort than these sometimes!


Hey Gerbacio! I have the same issue in BF3 with my ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5. Plays just fine for awhile then the same stuff you are seeing.

Has it been confirmed it's an nVidia driver issue?

I was getting ready to RMA it back to NewEgg.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickypicky*
> 
> Hey Gerbacio! I have the same issue in BF3 with my ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5. Plays just fine for awhile then the same stuff you are seeing.
> 
> Has it been confirmed it's an nVidia driver issue?
> 
> I was getting ready to RMA it back to NewEgg.


my friend with a Gigabyte Windforce 3 670 has the same issues ....its a driver problem! the real problem for us is that users of the 600 and below series can simply rollback to previous drivers...for us 700 (early adopters) will have to wait for a driver fix!

so you dont have to RMA it!


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickypicky*
> 
> Hi guys. I have an ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 and I am having an issue. While playing BF3 at Ultra settings, most of the time the card works perfect - great frame rates, very smooth game play, and not bad temps.
> 
> However, at least once or twice a day, I start to get jaggy black shapes appearing all over the place. In addition the color of text changes to black and white. In order to fix the issue, I usually quit the game and restart. At that time the game plays fine for a couple of hours then the issue comes back.
> 
> My system is:
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-V motherboard
> Core i5 3570K running at 4.2
> Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
> 16 (2x8) Gb G.SKILL RAM
> Corsair 750W PSU
> Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 case
> 
> Any ideas what might be causing the problem? The problem occurred this morning again when I turned on the computer and went to play a round. I quit, went back in and the issue was gone.


the only problem is that you are playing too much







just kidding friend







i had farcry 3 artifacting like that, tough in my case i couldnt see anything because of artifacts. i stopped playing bf3 cause it just take time and i have backlog od 20 games and 30 books to burn through









so what temps do you get on windforce or such fan single and sli?

thank you
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Benny was that game in your avatar (the campaign) any good? It got by me when it came out since my old rig couldn't even run it.


Homefront was awesome, I and my brother played it twice each lol. You should play it, your 770 will be overkill for it though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Yeah...I was never the bench-marker type but "what-the-heck*!*"...I'll give it a shot sometime this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... *Is there a retail version of Run Valley I should buy or is the free download version adequate**?*


Get the free version








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> *lol you nutcase overclocking underwater freak* (that was a complement)...
> 
> the standard user with a average setup gets 8400-9000...... 10k is good...11k is great ....12k far and few ......13k is farking insane!!!! (for my makeup 3570k)
> 
> i slied 2 770 and got on default 15k (only my cpu was OC'ed at 4.8) .....13k is nothing short of a abomination for one card
> 
> also if you are pushing 1400 core make sure you are under water! 8k ram is the max i seen on average for the exellent ones.....most people will stop around 7500!
> 
> but remember benching and gaming are different , for gaming you will most likely have to run it a little bit slower (dont worry 2 extra frames wont kill you)...its not the same sitting down and benching for minutes on a row than it is to have a Cofee and battlefield 3! 4 hour marathon filled with junk food and cursing!


LOL... I was talking about the "Graphics Score" not the overall P score, but yeah, i agree with you though


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickypicky*
> 
> Hey Gerbacio! I have the same issue in BF3 with my ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5. Plays just fine for awhile then the same stuff you are seeing.
> 
> Has it been confirmed it's an nVidia driver issue?
> 
> I was getting ready to RMA it back to NewEgg.


Is that a product of overclocking or does this even occur on stock(or stock overclock) settings? If so this thing is going up for sale.
This also is almost guaranteed some kind of VRAM issue. When textures go purple....in theaters Summer 2014.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Is that a product of overclocking or does this even occur on stock(or stock overclock) settings? If so this thing is going up for sale.
> This also is almost guaranteed some kind of VRAM issue. When textures go purple....in theaters Summer 2014.


http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UbS1ePnvtQs

ohhh ohhhhhh


----------



## revro

the bf3 new driver minor artifacting issue affects only 670, 680 and 770 or also 660, 780 and titans?
edit: apparently artifacting is everywhere, but latest drivers also seem to brick 5xx and 4xx cards ...

well i have played till now sleeping dogs without a problem and bioshock 1 and 2. 2nd had problem that it froze x times but i believe it more to be problem of bioshock than nvidia.

should not suffice to uninstall restart and reinstall old drivers? is driversweeper really needed if i want to roll back driver?

thank you
revro


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UbS1ePnvtQs
> 
> ohhh ohhhhhh


I spent all night installing BF3 premium.....I swear if this card doesn't work right I am going to rage. Also since we have the new 7xx afaik there is no way to roll back to an older driver.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Is that a product of overclocking or does this even occur on stock(or stock overclock) settings? If so this thing is going up for sale.
> This also is almost guaranteed some kind of VRAM issue. When textures go purple....in theaters Summer 2014.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UbS1ePnvtQs
> 
> ohhh ohhhhhh


Yeah thats a driver issue, no need to worry. I remember when bf3 launched and I was on a gtx570 they had that same problem come up but fixed it FAST with a beta release. I think since the 700 series just launched they overlooked something in the new driver release.

FYI, keep in mind guys that heaven 4.0 is a better stability checker than valley. I can pass valley but need to lower clocks 10mhz to pass heaven. If i pass heaven 30mins it will probably be 100% stable in anything, at least anything I play. I dont play a whole lot of games outside of bf3 after getting married lol not enough time now a days


----------



## Thoth420

66 have you experienced any of this artifacting on your card?


----------



## revro

i just run haeven 4 benchmark and i dont see anywhere any artifacts on my 660ftw. also the bricking of older gpus 4xx/5xx is just 320.18 or also previous versions of drivers?
also funny i dont see msi ab info displayed in bioshock 1 and 2 at all, but for example in other games (SC2) or haeven i see it. do you know why is it?

best
revro


----------



## Yungbenny911

I'm about to sell my second 660 for 190$ on Craigslist. If all goes well, another 770 would be on the way today for some SLI action


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Get the free version


Thank you sir








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'm about to sell my second 660 for 190$ on Craigslist. If all goes well, another 770 would be on the way today for some SLI action










...Right behind you bro







...My 2nd 660 will be posted on Ebay this evening.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 66 have you experienced any of this artifacting on your card?


Not the extreme ones posted in the video but I had some stairs flicker on my in the firestorm map last night. The game plays correctly maybe 98% of the time on the 770 with new drivers.....well correct for bf3, hate the knife bug and others lol

I did experience the crazy artifacts with a 570 when the game released but they fixed that quick through drivers and sure they will again once they figure out the problem.


----------



## Luke88

Can you tell me if the evga Acx cooler is noisy in idle state ?
I've seen people complaining about that on the evga forums


----------



## rickypicky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Is that a product of overclocking or does this even occur on stock(or stock overclock) settings? If so this thing is going up for sale.
> This also is almost guaranteed some kind of VRAM issue. When textures go purple....in theaters Summer 2014.


I have not overclocked the card. The card does have a mild stock overclock of 1058 (stock is 1046).


----------



## dph314

Hey guys. Did a search but couldn't find one, so, is there a 770 Lightning Owner's Club as well, or is everyone just in this thread?

I posted in this one thread the other day about the ArtMoney hack- http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-gtx-770-lightning-voltage-and-bypass-afterburner-limits-all-cards/30 and the OP tried it and said that it works! They have unlimited voltage just like the 680 Lightnings apparently? Looks like MSI/Unwinder was able to do it again. Awesome









Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke88*
> 
> Can you tell me if the evga Acx cooler is noisy in idle state ?
> I've seen people complaining about that on the evga forums


While idle, mine is quiet to me







...especially when compared to my 6950 when I was using it.


----------



## 66racer

Anyone hear of an asus top edition 770 this time around? Also curious when we can expect the evga classified?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hey guys. Did a search but couldn't find one, so, is there a 770 Lightning Owner's Club as well, or is everyone just in this thread?
> 
> I posted in this one thread the other day about the ArtMoney hack- http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-gtx-770-lightning-voltage-and-bypass-afterburner-limits-all-cards/30 and the OP tried it and said that it works! They have unlimited voltage just like the 680 Lightnings apparently? Looks like MSI/Unwinder was able to do it again. Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried it yet?


All the lightning people are in here since it seems ocn hasnt gotten a large 770 fan base yet. Heck some people are still expecting theirs to arrive from launch I think. BUT I did try that on the msi gamer edition with no luck so its definitely a lightning specific mod it appears


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hey guys. Did a search but couldn't find one, so, is there a 770 Lightning Owner's Club as well, or is everyone just in this thread?
> 
> I posted in this one thread the other day about the ArtMoney hack- http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-gtx-770-lightning-voltage-and-bypass-afterburner-limits-all-cards/30 and the OP tried it and said that it works! They have unlimited voltage just like the 680 Lightnings apparently? Looks like MSI/Unwinder was able to do it again. Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried it yet?


plus i coded a tool so its super easy to get and voltage for both mem and core
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone hear of an asus top edition 770 this time around? Also curious when we can expect the evga classified?
> All the lightning people are in here since it seems ocn hasnt gotten a large 770 fan base yet. Heck some people are still expecting theirs to arrive from launch I think. BUT I did try that on the msi gamer edition with no luck so its definitely a lightning specific mod it appears


nope i made a tool to bypass afterburner limits in the same thread go take a look


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> nope i made a tool to bypass afterburner limits in the same thread go take a look


Looking forward to giving that tool a try when I get my 780 Lightnings. +rep on the tool, excellent job


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Hello there gang, is there anybody here in that resides in Canada that can get me a link to get 4GB 770. Or anybody that knows of a website that ships to Canada.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Thank you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Right behind you bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...My 2nd 660 will be posted on Ebay this evening.


660 was successfully sold today...







... This baby better overclock like it's elder brother.... Now i have to wait 3 days


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 660 was successfully sold today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This baby better overclock like it's elder brother.... Now i have to wait 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


congrats and good luck!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Hello there gang, is there anybody here in that resides in Canada that can get me a link to get 4GB 770. Or anybody that knows of a website that ships to Canada.


I dont think the price is right AND i dont think they released them yet but here is the ncix CA link
http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=84049&vpn=GV-N770OC-4GD&manufacture=Gigabyte

and newegg ca
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125462

I say I dont think they have been released because I saw the newegg site in the usa updated their site around 5am the day all the reviews came out and they had the card listed but marked unavailable when none of the cards were sold out. Hopefully this week they are released to sell


----------



## Matthew89

Getting Shadow Flickers in most of the games I've played. It happens when the GPU is at stock and under clocked. Is anyone else using the 320.18 drivers and having anything like this happening?


----------



## lolzcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Homefront was awesome, I and my brother played it twice each lol. You should play it, your 770 will be overkill for it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the free version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... *I was talking about the "Graphics Score" not the overall P score*, but yeah, i agree with you though


My Graphics Score is 12528.


----------



## lolzcat

Now that would be something to see!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Getting Shadow Flickers in most of the games I've played. It happens when the GPU is at stock and under clocked. Is anyone else using the 320.18 drivers and having anything like this happening?


I don't think that is shadow flickering... Check your "Field of View" (FOV) settings and make sure it is set to the MAX amount.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> My Graphics Score is 12528.


Ohhh, check out that graphics score!


----------



## lolzcat

Well, it looks like I've hit my stability limit. My highest STABLE Unigine Valley score is 2364. A _miniscule_ 36 points behind a stock GTX 780's 2400! Now there's just a mere 1.5% performance difference between my $400 card and the $650 card.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Well, it looks like I've hit my stability limit. My highest STABLE Unigine Valley score is 2334. A _miniscule_ 66 points behind a stock GTX 780's 2400! Now there's just a mere 2.5% performance difference between my $400 card and the $650 card.


AND YOU GET THE BACKPLATE LULZ @ 780. So many nerds foaming on the EVGA forums. Grats @ silicon lottery.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Getting Shadow Flickers in most of the games I've played. It happens when the GPU is at stock and under clocked. Is anyone else using the 320.18 drivers and having anything like this happening?


HDAO? by chance? Only flicker I get in FC3(and I knew it was gonna be FC3 before I watched your vid) is on grass shadows during cutscene camera movement. That appeared on the last AMD card I owned too though so it is a game issue with.

Try HBAO if you don't have it set to that. HDAO is for AMD the other is optimized for us.
I don't think it is field of view mine is at 88 on 1920 x 1080 monitor and I didn't see anything like that today. I literally played the opening part of FC3 too so same tower.
The only thing I was hoping would be fixed on the Nvidia cards are the strange blue crap that shows up in facial geometry. Another well known issue documented on our official FC3 thread.

Only other thing I can think of is Nvidia Experience? Known to be most likely the culprit to that BF3 artifacting multi color issue with the latest drivers.


----------



## lolzcat

Thank you sir. Can't wait for my backplate to get here, lol. I'm actually pretty excited about that. It'll be so cool









Now I can finally get back to stabilizing my Haswell overclock.. Been distracted by the Green team lately









Of course if anyone has questions or needs help with their 770 and/or overclocks don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Thank you sir. Can't wait for my backplate to get here, lol. I'm actually pretty excited about that. It'll be so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can finally get back to stabilizing my Haswell overclock.. Been distracted by the Green team lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course if anyone has questions or needs help with their 770 and/or overclocks don't hesitate to ask!


Will def employ your help after I have tested everything works stock and also waiting on the backplate to bother tickering with OC's.
Nothing I play needs it.


----------



## lolzcat

Anyone who owns a 770 or 780 play Battlefield 3? I'm getting sporadic crashing regardless of graphical overclock. Dropped things back to normal and the game is still crashing on me. I'm thinking it's these 320.18 NVIDIA drivers that are causing issues. The 600 series GPUs are having BF3 issues running 320.18 drivers, so maybe the problem isn't only with the older GPUs. Of course the 600 series users can simply rollback their drivers, while I (and the rest of us 700 series users) are stuck until NVIDIA pushes out new drivers.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Getting Shadow Flickers in most of the games I've played. It happens when the GPU is at stock and under clocked. Is anyone else using the 320.18 drivers and having anything like this happening?


isnt far cry a problematic game for all gpu's??


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Anyone who owns a 770 or 780 play Battlefield 3? I'm getting sporadic crashing regardless of graphical overclock. Dropped things back to normal and the game is still crashing on me. I'm thinking it's these 320.18 NVIDIA drivers that are causing issues. The 600 series GPUs are having BF3 issues running 320.18 drivers, so maybe the problem isn't only with the older GPUs. Of course the 600 series users can simply rollback their drivers, while I (and the rest of us 700 series users) are stuck until NVIDIA pushes out new drivers.


It is the Nvidia Experience not the drivers. Here listen to what maniac has to say: http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1953041
I am running the 320.18 only installed the driver and the physx and just tested BF3 myself. Smooth as baby butt. Glass flickers but that happened on my last card too.

@Gerbs: regarding FC3 ...yes however not as much as on release. No issues so far here that didn't appear on my AMD card. A few vanished or were reduced on this one however.


----------



## Matthew89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> HDAO? by chance? Only flicker I get in FC3(and I knew it was gonna be FC3 before I watched your vid) is on grass shadows during cutscene camera movement. That appeared on the last AMD card I owned too though so it is a game issue with.
> 
> Try HBAO if you don't have it set to that. HDAO is for AMD the other is optimized for us.
> I don't think it is field of view mine is at 88 on 1920 x 1080 monitor and I didn't see anything like that today. I literally played the opening part of FC3 too so same tower.
> The only thing I was hoping would be fixed on the Nvidia cards are the strange blue crap that shows up in facial geometry. Another well known issue documented on our official FC3 thread.
> 
> Only other thing I can think of is Nvidia Experience? Known to be most likely the culprit to that BF3 artifacting multi color issue with the latest drivers.


I uninstalled Geforce Experience just in case it was that but the problem still persists. I'm using Ultra Settings with 2xMSAA, Enhanced Alpha Coverage and HBAO.






Kinda failed at the end lol.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> I uninstalled Geforce Experience just in case it was that but the problem still persists. I'm using Ultra Settings with 2xMSAA, Enhanced Alpha Coverage and HBAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda failed at the end lol.


From what I have read in regards to BF3....it alters .ini files. I would reinstall FC3 *completely*, including any left over files in documents/mygames/farcry3. Same exact settings here and no issues....well none of those just the typical game engine bugs. I swear someone needs to pay me to find this crap before release. I have dat eagle eye.


----------



## Matthew89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> From what I have read in regards to BF3....it alters .ini files. I would reinstall FC3 *completely*, including any left over files in documents/mygames/farcry3. Same exact settings here and no issues....well none of those just the typical game engine bugs. I swear someone needs to pay me to find this crap before release. I have dat eagle eye.


It's not just Far Cry 3 it happens in. I've seen it in a lot more games also such as: Borderlands 2, Metro Last Light and Tomb Raider so I hope It's just a driver issue and not the card.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> It's not just Far Cry 3 it happens in. I've seen it in a lot more games also such as: Borderlands 2, Metro Last Light and Tomb Raider so I hope It's just a driver issue and not the card.


Well I plan on grabbing either Last Light or Tomb Raider today so I will let you know. Worst case I think you can use the last driver for the 770 just needs an inf edit. Don't know the specifics.
I imagine it is nvidia experience ran through all your games .ini configs and changes values which is causing that. Could be the card but there is clearly a known issue going down with the latest driver release which also featured the experience. I am betting it is the experience software and the result of what it does and not the driver.


----------



## revro

buyer of my 660ftw just bailed, had car troubles so he cant buy the card now. why cant people be like me save and then buy







so i will be waiting for release of 770 4gb and hopefully the new drivers

best
revro


----------



## messeduprex

Well I just put in my Step-up request for the 770. I wish I could get the SC version. Now is the waiting game. On a plus note, deciding not to go with a 780 freed up $250 for me to put elswhere. Im thinking a samsung 840, and a corsair h100i might be in order.


----------



## Bruennis

...waiting for release of 4GB Gigabyte 770...

Anyone have an idea of when 4GB variants will arrive?


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> ...waiting for release of 4GB Gigabyte 770...
> 
> Anyone have an idea of when 4GB variants will arrive?


They already have the 4GB model out...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125462

came out on day one but they are the only 4gb model on the market so they are hard to find...in the next week or so other companies will start releasing there models.


----------



## lolzcat

*Backplate's HERE!!!*!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> They already have the 4GB model out...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125462
> 
> came out on day one but they are the only 4gb model on the market so they are hard to find...in the next week or so other companies will start releasing there models.


Im not sure they actually released them to sell unless they only received like 2 of them. I checked at 5am launch day before many reviews hit and that was the only card unavailable. At least I hope that was the case. Im checking daily on newegg


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke88*
> 
> Can you tell me if the evga Acx cooler is noisy in idle state ?
> I've seen people complaining about that on the evga forums


Mine has been quiet while idle, I don't really hear it much.


----------



## DarkSamus

Interesting that you guys in the USA have only 1 option for a 4GB 770 right now.

Here in Australia we have 2 4GB 770s available through UMart.
The Gigabyte GTX 770 OC EDITION 4GB and Gainward GTX770_Phantom 4G


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> *Backplate's HERE!!!*!


I got two today, too. looks good!


----------



## boberian

Hi veryone,

I just got my MSI GTX770 Gaming and right after plugin power cables I started to overcosk it over Afterburner. I managed to set frequencies like that: memory 4005MHz and GPU 1267MHz with boost 1330MHz. Highest score in Valley was 2061points:


I think it is not so bad for AMD and stock voltage


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Interesting that you guys in the USA have only 1 option for a 4GB 770 right now.
> 
> Here in Australia we have 2 4GB 770s available through UMart.
> The Gigabyte GTX 770 OC EDITION 4GB and Gainward GTX770_Phantom 4G


Uk have none


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Uk have none


You had access to Inno3D with titan coolers.....0 sympathy bro.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> You had access to Inno3D with titan coolers.....0 sympathy bro.


did we, never seen them. Oh well my lightning is just fine at 1400mhz


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> did we, never seen them. Oh well my lightning is just fine at 1400mhz


IDK UK exclusive so I didn't bother trying. I don't have any gamer friends on that side of the pond to make order me one.


----------



## Dyaems

i wonder if msi will release a backplate for the 770 gamer edition =\


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i wonder if msi will release a backplate for the 770 gamer edition =\


Highly doubt it. They dont have a history of doing that. I also think they dont like you messing with your card. EVGA will warranty a gpu even if you had a water block on it.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I registered my card with EVGA today, but never received a message or any details about the backplate. Is there something else that I need to do?


----------



## Chomuco

new !!
770 lightning http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2936


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Highly doubt it. They dont have a history of doing that. I also think they dont like you messing with your card. EVGA will warranty a gpu even if you had a water block on it.


Thanks, was only thinking for pure cosmetic reason only. Almost pulled the trigger on the Gamer Edition and then I realized it has a brown PCB. Yeah the reason is silly!

And I guess I will have to go with the Lightning!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I registered my card with EVGA today, but never received a message or any details about the backplate. Is there something else that I need to do?


http://www.evga.com/articles/00753/


----------



## NoDoz

Is everyone impressed with their 770s? Im really thinking about buying one tonight but cant find a 4gb version anywhere. Im guessing those sold quick. Should I worry about getting a 2gb version or wait for the 4gb? Just seeing what you guys think that have them now. Thanks


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Is everyone impressed with their 770s? Im really thinking about buying one tonight but cant find a 4gb version anywhere. Im guessing those sold quick. Should I worry about getting a 2gb version or wait for the 4gb? Just seeing what you guys think that have them now. Thanks


I haven't had a ton of time to play and none to mess with benchmarks or OC'ing yet but the few hours of BF3 were like a whole new game.(after seeing the BF4 footage I think I may need another 770 possibly one with more than 2GB. Mesh must be at ultra in that game for the win. Would like textures and everything else there too. Absolution can finally be maxed and playable for me so that is lovely. Far Cry 3 was ok fps wise....didn't spend much time just played through the intro and first mission. Metro 2033 cranked with PhysX support maxed out or w/e as well is getting above 30 fps which is acceptable. Rest of my games are not installed yet. Overall I feel like it was money well spent.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00753/


Thank you very much.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Thanks, was only thinking for pure cosmetic reason only. Almost pulled the trigger on the Gamer Edition and then I realized it has a brown PCB. Yeah the reason is silly!
> 
> And I guess I will have to go with the Lightning!


No worries, I wish they made one too! I still think evga and asus make the nicest backplates though. I have a hard time accepting the yellow on the lightning.

*At tip regarding a backplate*....since we all know that 90% of it is cosmetic. You can go to your local hobby store and pick up thin lexan. Its clear and thin enough to cut with a razor or scissors. Then just apply is with a small amount of 2 sided tape. For paint, you can paint it with lexan paint or get a vinyl wrap from an rc car chassis.

This should get you an idea of what some of the wraps look like if you have never seen them:
http://www.rcidcustom.com/upgraderc/category/RCD41.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I haven't had a ton of time to play and none to mess with benchmarks or OC'ing yet but the few hours of BF3 were like a whole new game.(after seeing the BF4 footage I think I may need another 770 possibly one with more than 2GB. Mesh must be at ultra in that game for the win. Would like textures and everything else there too. Absolution can finally be maxed and playable for me so that is lovely. Far Cry 3 was ok fps wise....didn't spend much time just played through the intro and first mission. Metro 2033 cranked with PhysX support maxed out or w/e as well is getting above 30 fps which is acceptable. Rest of my games are not installed yet. Overall I feel like it was money well spent.


Dude bf4 multiplayer BLEW me away! Supposedly one of the beta testers can do it on ultra on a 670.....likely average fps is probably 50-60 range though unless they did some magic with frostbite 3


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> No worries, I wish they made one too! I still think evga and asus make the nicest backplates though. I have a hard time accepting the yellow on the lightning.
> 
> *At tip regarding a backplate*....since we all know that 90% of it is cosmetic. You can go to your local hobby store and pick up thin lexan. Its clear and thin enough to cut with a razor or scissors. Then just apply is with a small amount of 2 sided tape. For paint, you can paint it with lexan paint or get a vinyl wrap from an rc car chassis.
> 
> This should get you an idea of what some of the wraps look like if you have never seen them:
> http://www.rcidcustom.com/upgraderc/category/RCD41.html
> Dude bf4 multiplayer BLEW me away! Supposedly one of the beta testers can do it on ultra on a 670.....likely average fps is probably 50-60 range though unless they did some magic with frostbite 3


Thank god for coders that know how to streamline the frostbite engine....I mean it is a revision so I was hoping. After seeing the draw distance from the top of that building I was like .....O dear.....I have made a terrible mistake.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thank god for coders that know how to streamline the frostbite engine....I mean it is a revision so I was hoping. After seeing the draw distance from the top of that building I was like .....O dear.....I have made a terrible mistake.


Haha I felt the same and thought a 780 would be in order but then I saw that 670 comment so I'm hopeful. If a 770 can't do it, sure is a good reason to sli


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Haha I felt the same and thought a 780 would be in order but then I saw that 670 comment so I'm hopeful. If a 770 can't do it, sure is a good reason to sli


Ya I can live without all the bells and whistles maxed as long as I am not dying to stuff that I didn't see it can go down or off. The only game I am not super critical of since performance in competitive play trumps image quality. Seems they managed to do both.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im not sure they actually released them to sell unless they only received like 2 of them. I checked at 5am launch day before many reviews hit and that was the only card unavailable. At least I hope that was the case. Im checking daily on newegg


they were in stock for a while...i was going to get one but i just dont like that brand...either MSI or EVGA for me.


----------



## Gerbacio

I thought bf4 didn't look that crazy better than bf3...im sure that our 770 will crush it on ultra

If not sli time... But im sure there will be no need


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I thought bf4 didn't look that crazy better than bf3...im sure that our 770 will crush it on ultra
> 
> If not sli time... But im sure there will be no need


The vertical draw makes the world geometry like those big armored kill maps more the standard.


----------



## t00sl0w

ordered an EVGA ACX 770 this morning on amazon and if they ship on time should be to my house by thursday.
ACX owners out there, what do you guys think of the cooler?


----------



## Ultisym

Pulled the trigger on Asus's version last night. looks pretty good to me. Hopefully gets here today or tomorrow.
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX770DC2OC2GD5/


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> ordered an EVGA ACX 770 this morning on amazon and if they ship on time should be to my house by thursday.
> ACX owners out there, what do you guys think of the cooler?


i loved it ....second only to the Windforce 3 ! cool and quiet

4th 770 just got here ....memroy does 7800 and didnt even touch core and was boosting 1254! ASIC is the lowest of all my 770 at 76% ...but it clocked better than all the others exept the first Gigabyte! (havent pushed the core yet so it might rape the first giga!) look like a winner!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on Asus's version last night. looks pretty good to me. Hopefully gets here today or tomorrow.
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX770DC2OC2GD5/


that cooler is amazing but i believe that card dosnt come with heatsinks on the VRM...so dont go crazy.......yet!


----------



## Ultisym

Yeah it has heatsinks on the vrm, unless their spec sheets lieing. Some of the reviews I read where they broke it down showed the heatsinks too. I had one of the fans on an ASUS 7750 I had at one point. It was nice and quiet. Didnt have it long enough to really put the dust proof claim to the test.

overclock.net

"Given the MOSFETs are typically the hottest part of any VRM design, it's nice to see ASUS adding this heatsink."

http://www.overclockers.com/asus-gtx-770-directcu-ii-oc-graphics-card-review/

I dont claim to be an expert, but the design looked good to me. I dont pay any attention to factory clocks on keplers. Those arent really selling points to me as kepler OC's so well.

Now if I can figure out something to do on it with the extra H60 I have laying around. Are the backing plates metal? lol


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Just ordered my one and only GTX 770 EVGA ACX version.









Sadly I cannot do sli cause I have SFF build but hopefully this card will rock 1080P, as I wont go higher res for quite awhile.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> that cooler is amazing but i believe that card dosnt come with heatsinks on the VRM...so dont go crazy.......yet!


It does have a heatsink on the vrms but not the memory. I have been wanting that card or the gigabyte lol cant decide.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Realizing now that I got pretty lucky with my card. Benches 57+ in Valley even though I can't seem to get the damn thing stable over 1250 core clock. Good news is I can run 2050 all day in benches on memory. ASIC is 88.5%. Overall pretty pleased with the MSI Gamer. Just need to unlock some more voltage and it will be that much more awesome.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> It does have a heatsink on the vrms but not the memory. I have been wanting that card or the gigabyte lol cant decide.


i got my second Giga and it ******* rocks!


----------



## Matthew89

I changed to the the 6pin to 8 pin converters that came with the MSI Lightning. Running 1306 / 8012 overclock and working fine


----------



## 66racer

Am i the only one that thinks the evga classified is over priced? 1202mhz and 4gb for $509??? That or the gigabyte 1189mhz and 4gb is under priced at $449. I was expecting $450-480. Unless these are awesome binned cards im not gonna feel I missed out

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3778-KR
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i got my second Giga and it ******* rocks!


NIce what are the clocks? Mind measuring the length? Nothing on newegg and think their site ssid 10.2" but looks longer


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Just ordered my one and only GTX 770 EVGA ACX version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I cannot do sli cause I have SFF build but hopefully this card will rock 1080P, as I wont go higher res for quite awhile.


Ahhh! Look who we have here!







, what happened to your 660 SLI? are you going SLI 770's like i did?

BTW fedex ran into some issues so my second GPU will be delivered on Friday


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ahhh! Look who we have here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what happened to your 660 SLI? are you going SLI 770's like i did?
> 
> BTW fedex ran into some issues so my second GPU will be delivered on Friday


I went mini-ITX build so no SLI for me. Modding the case, so I will post a build log soon.

Super excited to get this card. Hopefully a nice OC.


----------



## Apolladan

should i be worried about the 320.18 driver somehow bricking my card?

i have a 770 GTX w/ ACX cooler that i'm waiting to install on a new build


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I've had no issues with 320.18...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> should i be worried about the 320.18 driver somehow bricking my card?
> 
> i have a 770 GTX w/ ACX cooler that i'm waiting to install on a new build










My 770 does not get recognized on any driver below 320.18 for some reason... Works fine for me


----------



## Chomuco

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379326


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> I've had no issues with 320.18...


no weird artifacting with BF3?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> no weird artifacting with BF3?


I had SOME artifacting but nothing like the pictures on the web. It was very rare too. Like on firestorm 64p I was going up some stairs and the corners of the handrails would flicker.

well I just ordered an asus gtx770! I figure if its a bad overclocker at least it will be pretty to look at lol


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> no weird artifacting with BF3?


Don't play BF3....blasphemous, I know.


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Don't play BF3....blasphemous, I know.


i haven't touched it since the initial launch, was just curious

anyway thanks guys


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> no weird artifacting with BF3?


turn AA off on the NV control panel.....thats it problem solved ...ten wait for a driver fix :S

my Giga does 1300 core and 7.8 mem without a problem....im honestly might run it stock ...i can live without the extra 5 fps and its solo boosting to 1260+


----------



## lolzcat

Here's my 770 with the backplate on, and another shot of the 770+backplate in my case.


----------



## combateng

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130925&RandomID=8093970118671120130611182851

just ordered this bad boy...now just need to wait for water block to hit market (hopefully XSPC soon) and get my free backplate from EVGA.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> ordered an EVGA ACX 770 this morning on amazon and if they ship on time should be to my house by thursday.
> ACX owners out there, what do you guys think of the cooler?


I love it. The fan or something makes a strange little hum(just different than my centrifuge fan....its hardly noticeable at all in contrast to the vacuum that was my last card. Ice cold temps like 51 C in games tops I think I saw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> should i be worried about the 320.18 driver somehow bricking my card?
> 
> i have a 770 GTX w/ ACX cooler that i'm waiting to install on a new build


Not really. If you want to edit the .inf file for the prior drivers to be safe go for it.
I have had no issues with a straight custom install of only the driver and physx with clean install selected
*just make sure you don't have any oc software running and if you really wanna be safe just uninstall any of it (don't forget riva tuner) reboot, install driver, reboot and then install it again*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> turn AA off on the NV control panel.....thats it problem solved ...ten wait for a driver fix :S
> 
> my Giga does 1300 core and 7.8 mem without a problem....im honestly might run it stock ...i can live without the extra 5 fps and its solo boosting to 1260+


^This just use in game AA or an SMAA injector.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Here's my 770 with the backplate on, and another shot of the 770+backplate in my case.


Any trouble getting it on? Same 10 screws as the last series evga card backplates?
Looking smexy.


----------



## lolzcat

Installation was no problem. Took 9 screws to install. Funny, the instructions state specifically not to use the screws you remove before putting the plate on. The screws they included seemed to be the same as the ones I removed. No idea why it matters, but I followed their instructions.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Installation was no problem. Took 9 screws to install. Funny, the instructions state specifically not to use the screws you remove before putting the plate on. The screws they included seemed to be the same as the ones I removed. No idea why it matters, but I followed their instructions.


Cool hope mine gets here soon.


----------



## lolzcat

They ship pretty fast. I had no idea it would be here as quick as it got here.

Just curious, other than for looks, what's the real purpose of the backplate?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> They ship pretty fast. I had no idea it would be here as quick as it got here.
> 
> Just curious, other than for looks, what's the real purpose of the backplate?


EVGA Jacob said it's primary purpose it to look cool. It does reduce temps by maybe 1-2 C. Mostly just so you don't have a nice custom rig with an ugly pcb showing.


----------



## Ultisym

The covers purpose is usually to take flex out of the PCB.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> The covers purpose is usually to take flex out of the PCB.


Ya sorry forgot to mention that. Better PCB stability since cards are getting on the heavy side.


----------



## Apolladan

did the middle screw on the backplate go deeper than the rest?

that's how mine was


----------



## NoDoz

Excited to be a soon owner of a evga gtx 770 classified 4gb! Hope to get it by the end of the week.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Excited to be a soon owner of a evga gtx 770 classified 4gb! Hope to get it by the end of the week.


Our first classified owner! How much was it?


----------



## NoDoz

$509 on newegg


----------



## johntauwhare

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...772700Kat521x77013062000_zps0aa6afca.png.html

Zotac AMP! Edition GTX 770 out of the box yesterday.









Stock setting: score 2122 / 50.7 FPS

Best: 2700k at 5.2, 320.18 driver, 1306 core, 2000(4000) mem, 106% TDC (actual 93%), 1.212v, temp 65C (ambient 20C), aero off, control panel set to performance / single display / max performance power management, score 2377 / 56.8 FPS.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on Asus's version last night. looks pretty good to me. Hopefully gets here today or tomorrow.
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX770DC2OC2GD5/


If you have it, can you please dump the bios with gpu-z?
Want to try it on my 680, if yes pm me a link please, or put it in this topic: http://www.overclock.net/t/1396335/turn-your-gtx-680-in-to-a-stock-gtx-770/40

I think manny people like that


----------



## smoke2

I'm wondering to buy Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce or MSI Gaming (Lightning is out of my budget).
I have two questions:
1. How loud is at load when you playing some graphically difficult game like Crysis 3 or in FurMark? I have only midi tower with two 120mm fans (one on front, second on back) Doesn't bother you the loudness?
2. How big is GPU temperature during playing games like Crysis3 or in Furmark?


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I love it. The fan or something makes a strange little hum(just different than my centrifuge fan....its hardly noticeable at all in contrast to the vacuum that was my last card. Ice cold temps like 51 C in games tops I think I saw.


haha, anything is quiter and cooler than my current OC'd 480.
even after just cleaning the heatsink/fan it still idles at like 50C and voltage isnt constant either, i have 2D profiles that it drops to.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I'm wondering to buy Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce or MSI Gaming (Lightning is out of my budget).
> I have two questions:
> 1. How loud is at load when you playing some graphically difficult game like Crysis 3 or in FurMark? I have only midi tower with two 120mm fans (one on front, second on back) Doesn't bother you the loudness?
> 2. How big is GPU temperature during playing games like Crysis3 or in Furmark?


i cant talk about the gaming but i have had 4 770's...... 2x gigabyte ...1 MSI lightning and a EVGA SC

the quietest one was the gigabyte followed super closely by the EVGA ...the MSI fan was very audible compared to both!

under load the Gigabyte is by far the quietest one! in fact i think is the most quiet card i have ever own (quiet is a HUGE deal for me since my PC is 1 feet away from me due to the fact i need to keep it on top of my desk or my toddlers will DECIMATE IT)

havent seen it break 65 degrees!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i cant talk about the gaming but i have had 4 770's...... 2x gigabyte ...1 MSI lightning and a EVGA SC
> 
> the quietest one was the gigabyte followed super closely by the EVGA ...the MSI fan was very audible compared to both!
> 
> under load the Gigabyte is by far the quietest one! in fact i think is the most quiet card i have ever own (quiet is a HUGE deal for me since my PC is 1 feet away from me due to the fact i need to keep it on top of my desk or my toddlers will DECIMATE IT)
> 
> havent seen it break 65 degrees!


GEz those temps are great but what is your ambient temp? With the gamer on bf3 I would see as much as 70c with 100% speed (which was partially why I returned it as well) My game room doesn't have ac







but its ambient has been 78-80f here in sunny CA

The gamer at 100% wasnt horribly loud but the loudest part of my pc and thats already louder than 2x 180mm silverstone fans in push/pull.


----------



## Ultisym

Waiting on the brown truck now. I would be happy to shoot you a copy of the bios if you think it might help.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i cant talk about the gaming but i have had 4 770's...... 2x gigabyte ...1 MSI lightning and a EVGA SC
> 
> the quietest one was the gigabyte followed super closely by the EVGA ...the MSI fan was very audible compared to both!
> 
> under load the Gigabyte is by far the quietest one! in fact i think is the most quiet card i have ever own (quiet is a HUGE deal for me since my PC is 1 feet away from me due to the fact i need to keep it on top of my desk or my toddlers will DECIMATE IT)
> 
> havent seen it break 65 degrees!


May I ask you how is the idle noise of the gigabyte windforce in idle? This is also very important for me when it's night and it's silent. My case fans are inaudible but my previous GPU asus 670 dc2 made a very silent whirring noise in idle but when it's silent all around you then it begins to bother you.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I'm wondering to buy Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce or MSI Gaming (Lightning is out of my budget).
> I have two questions:
> 1. How loud is at load when you playing some graphically difficult game like Crysis 3 or in FurMark? I have only midi tower with two 120mm fans (one on front, second on back) Doesn't bother you the loudness?
> 2. How big is GPU temperature during playing games like Crysis3 or in Furmark?


I dont know by experience but several of the reviews mentioned that the PCB was rather flemsy on the Gig. There were no knocks on performance, just quality. I dont know. For me it came down to the ASUS or the MSI. I like them both and MSI was out of stock making the decision easy for me. I have had some experience with some of ASUS more recent AMD offerings and I know the fan systems are excellent. Plus the VRMs have a heatsink, came with a back plate already installed, heck there were several things I like a lot about the ASUS version. But ultimately they are all good cards im sure. The only one I would have to think hard about would be the galaxy version and that is only because I have not had one of their products since the 9600.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i cant talk about the gaming but i have had 4 770's...... 2x gigabyte ...1 MSI lightning and a EVGA SC
> 
> the quietest one was the gigabyte followed super closely by the EVGA ...the MSI fan was very audible compared to both!
> 
> under load the Gigabyte is by far the quietest one! in fact i think is the most quiet card i have ever own (quiet is a HUGE deal for me since my PC is 1 feet away from me due to the fact i need to keep it on top of my desk or my toddlers will DECIMATE IT)
> 
> havent seen it break 65 degrees!


MSI Lightning could be very audible because it's running on the highest clocks, but MSI Gaming could be quiet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I dont know by experience but several of the reviews mentioned that the PCB was rather flemsy on the Gig. There were no knocks on performance, just quality. I dont know. For me it came down to the ASUS or the MSI. I like them both and MSI was out of stock making the decision easy for me. I have had some experience with some of ASUS more recent AMD offerings and I know the fan systems are excellent. Plus the VRMs have a heatsink, came with a back plate already installed, heck there were several things I like a lot about the ASUS version. But ultimately they are all good cards im sure. The only one I would have to think hard about would be the galaxy version and that is only because I have not had one of their products since the 9600.


I was never reading that Gigabyte have flimsy PCB.
ASUS have very loud cooling at idle.


----------



## revro

gigabyte has lowest rma in industry for motherboards and i also had zero problems with their gpu cards tough running evga now. so i dont know

best
revro


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Waiting on the brown truck now. I would be happy to shoot you a copy of the bios if you think it might help.


Thx!


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> ASUS have very loud cooling at idle.


Come again?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_770_WindForce_OC/26.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_770_Direct_Cu_II_OC/26.html

Im not knocking your card, i dont think there is bad offering in the bunch actually.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...772700Kat521x77013062000_zps0aa6afca.png.html
> 
> 
> 
> Zotac AMP! Edition GTX 770 out of the box yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock setting: score 2122 / 50.7 FPS
> 
> Best: 2700k at 5.2, 320.18 driver, 1306 core, 2000(4000) mem, 106% TDC (actual 93%), 1.212v, temp 65C (ambient 20C), aero off, control panel set to performance / single display / max performance power management, score 2377 / 56.8 FPS.


Hehe, all you former 660 sli owners have a great eyes for good deals







.. And just so you know, i have to beat your score


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Come again?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_770_WindForce_OC/26.html
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_770_Direct_Cu_II_OC/26.html
> 
> Im not knocking your card, i dont think there is bad offering in the bunch actually.


Those things are very subjective if the cards weren't tested next to each other. I personally was annoyed by the idle sound of my asus 670 dc 2.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Those things are very subjective if the cards weren't tested next to each other. I personally was annoyed by the idle sound of my asus 670 dc 2.


It might be subjective for you. However they used calibrated scientific equipment. Nothing subjective about that. Ive had another rendition of this fan system before and didnt find it loud at all.

I guess you and I will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> It might be subjective for you. However they used calibrated scientific equipment. Nothing subjective about that. Ive had another rendition of this fan system before and didnt find it loud at all.
> 
> I guess you and I will have to agree to disagree.


Agreed







But you have to agree that sound pressure does not equal the kind of noise. Something can be less dB but still more annoying. And lets keep it at that


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you have to agree that sound pressure does not equal the kind of noise. Something can be less dB but still more annoying. And lets keep it at that


LOL, nope, I cant agree to that, but I can agree to let it go lol.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> LOL, nope, I cant agree to that, but I can agree to let it go lol.


Only know you love her when you've let her go
And you let her go.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Our first classified owner! How much was it?


Well scratch that. When I bought it from newegg it said in stock. I got a email saying otherwise, cancelled my order.


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> And hey you guys! 12000 over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k @ 4.8Ghz, 1346Mhz core / 2028 Mhz memory.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699605


Freakin' awesome Yungbenny. You have good silicon there.









Was aiming for 12000 also but best I could do today:

2700K @ 5.1, 1319 core / 2000(4000) mem, 104% TDP

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...RK112700Kat51770x1P11974_zps9bdc87c3.jpg.html

The CPU load peaks very high so my CPU crashes over 5.1Ghz.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Thx!


The brown truck dissed me. Brought the mainboards and processors I ordered, but no 770. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> May I ask you how is the idle noise of the gigabyte windforce in idle? This is also very important for me when it's night and it's silent. My case fans are inaudible but my previous GPU asus 670 dc2 made a very silent whirring noise in idle but when it's silent all around you then it begins to bother you.


Man dude good luck on picking a card. I had an asus dcii 670 amd considered that the most quiet gpu I have ever owned. The msi gamer is very similar in sound but since its been a while I cant say with confidence but the asus might have been more quiet in the lower rpm ranges. Both at full speed I would cobsider close in noise. I never heard the idle noise your talking about but it could have been my case fans hiding the noise.

I just wish these review guys would actually test gpu fans at set speeds rather than stock settings since most of us make our own profiles anyways. If It were me I would measure at least in increments of 20-25% that way its easier to conpare fans on these coolers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Well scratch that. When I bought it from newegg it said in stock. I got a email saying otherwise, cancelled my order.


GEz i had a similar experience with ncix usa with my asus. They said in stock but wasnt gonna arrive till next week and I only live 20miles away! Canceled and gonna order with newegg and hope for by friday I get it.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> The brown truck dissed me. Brought the mainboards and processors I ordered, but no 770. Should be here tomorrow.


No problem m8, i am already more then happy that you are willing to help


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Freakin' awesome Yungbenny. You have good silicon there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was aiming for 12000 also but best I could do today:
> 
> 2700K @ 5.1, 1319 core / 2000(4000) mem, 104% TDP
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...RK112700Kat51770x1P11974_zps9bdc87c3.jpg.html
> 
> The CPU load peaks very high so my CPU crashes over 5.1Ghz.


Ah... so close to 12,000, you can get up to 12000 if you try harder on your mem clocks


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> gigabyte has lowest rma in industry for motherboards and i also had zero problems with their gpu cards tough running evga now. so i dont know
> 
> best
> revro


This and to the person saying about Gigabytes quality ...the Windforce 3 on the 770 is not plastic like on previous versions and it has a edge lining the card to support the PCB! they didnt cut corners on this card!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> May I ask you how is the idle noise of the gigabyte windforce in idle? This is also very important for me when it's night and it's silent. My case fans are inaudible but my previous GPU asus 670 dc2 made a very silent whirring noise in idle but when it's silent all around you then it begins to bother you.


for me its not that it is important...its the #1 priority , for me is a bigger deal than overcloking (1300 core 7.8mem is no slouch...my first giga clocked higer on both memory and core thou)

so you can have a idea my ear is around a feet from my case and its sitting on top of my desk (kids) ....this is possibly the most quiet video card i have ever owned ! turst me i have tested them almost all , from asus DC to Lightnings to even Vapor X to dual X , EVGA newest cooler...Windforce 3 is my favorite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> GEz those temps are great but what is your ambient temp? With the gamer on bf3 I would see as much as 70c with 100% speed (which was partially why I returned it as well) My game room doesn't have ac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its ambient has been 78-80f here in sunny CA
> 
> The gamer at 100% wasnt horribly loud but the loudest part of my pc and thats already louder than 2x 180mm silverstone fans in push/pull.


75 degrees inside my house...close to 95 out!


----------



## 66racer

Gerbacio-
Those are some good cooling results. You got another good windforce too if bone stock it boost to 1260mhz lol


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> This and to the person saying about Gigabytes quality ...the Windforce 3 on the 770 is not plastic like on previous versions and it has a edge lining the card to support the PCB! they didnt cut corners on this card!
> for me its not that it is important...its the #1 priority , for me is a bigger deal than overcloking (1300 core 7.8mem is no slouch...my first giga clocked higer on both memory and core thou)
> 
> so you can have a idea my ear is around a feet from my case and its sitting on top of my desk (kids) ....this is possibly the most quiet video card i have ever owned ! turst me i have tested them almost all , from asus DC to Lightnings to even Vapor X to dual X , EVGA newest cooler...Windforce 3 is my favorite
> 75 degrees inside my house...close to 95 out!


I am assuming I am "that" person. Really people, read. I said nothing about their quality. What I said is that I have seen some note more flex than they would of liked from the pcb on the windforce card. Thats all that was said. But If you want to put it to quality, then fine, Its 11" long for crying out loud. Would it of killed them to put a back plate on it instead of just using stiffening brackets???? Uhoh, that outta get some going....

The fact is there is only so much the vendors can do to the cards over and above reference so what it comes clocked means little as the kepler series overclocks like a dream. Its what they do with the fan and radiator designs, power phase design, component choices and construction that makes some cards more expensive than others. I think all the 770s are going to be great performers. Anyway, thats just my opinion and "thats" all.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Those things are very subjective if the cards weren't tested next to each other. I personally was annoyed by the idle sound of my asus 670 dc 2.


I agree it is the type of sound not the decibel range. If the sound is not invasive the higher decibel is fine.

My ACX SC at stock makes a little buzz sound(maybe even a loose screw) occasionally but it is so faint I have to take my side panel off to hear it while gaming(which is the only time it would have my fans moving above 50%). Also that new GPU break in smell has a touch of electricity to it. Then again the power draw is more than my PSU has ever seen so maybe it is all just breaking itself in.

None of these thing are easy to detect just my OCD.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I agree it is the type of sound not the decibel range. If the sound is not invasive the higher decibel is fine.
> 
> My ACX SC at stock makes a little buzz sound(maybe even a loose screw) occasionally but it is so faint I have to take my side panel off to hear it while gaming(which is the only time it would have my fans moving above 50%). Also that new GPU break in smell has a touch of electricity to it. Then again the power draw is more than my PSU has ever seen so maybe it is all just breaking itself in.
> 
> None of these thing are easy to detect just my OCD.


Talking about gpu "break in" I noticed the msi gamer sprayed some sort of oil inside my case. I have never had that happen to me with another card but thankfully most oils are non conductive. I saw a liquid on the inside of my case window, I did have the side panel off so figured maybe I got something on it, but when I was checking out the clearance for a new card I saw the same liquid on the actual south bridge heat sink (matx mobo) I figured it was from the msi gamer card. Kinda weird and didnt appriciate that


----------



## Dyaems

question with you 770 lightning/gamer and ACX users:

from what material is the lightning/gamer and ACX front cover made of? plastic?

Thanks


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> question with you 770 lightning/gamer and ACX users:
> 
> from what material is the lightning/gamer and ACX front cover made of? plastic?
> 
> Thanks


The gamer is a plastic shield. Honestly I kinda like it since it makes it lighter. I believe the lightning it metal but at least has a back plate to help stiffen it up. The acx is surely plastic but sure one of the owners will confirm on the last two. For sure the gamer is plastic though


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Talking about gpu "break in" I noticed the msi gamer sprayed some sort of oil inside my case. I have never had that happen to me with another card but thankfully most oils are non conductive. I saw a liquid on the inside of my case window, I did have the side panel off so figured maybe I got something on it, but when I was checking out the clearance for a new card I saw the same liquid on the actual south bridge heat sink (matx mobo) I figured it was from the msi gamer card. Kinda weird and didnt appriciate that


Did it smell? What I smell is like that clean smell from electricity(very difficult to describe). This card draws a bit more power from the 12v rail than my prior card(the only one it has ever ran on). Figure it is just the PSU getting used to having to provide a bit more power.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Did it smell? What I smell is like that clean smell from electricity(very difficult to describe). This card draws a bit more power from the 12v rail than my prior card(the only one it has ever ran on). Figure it is just the PSU getting used to having to provide a bit more power.


No there wasnt any sort of scent coming from it. Just had some of that oil flung off the cards fans.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> No problem m8, i am already more then happy that you are willing to help


The brown dervish was good to me today. I should have it installed tonight. people must die. But I will drop a copy of the bios first.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> The brown dervish was good to me today. I should have it installed tonight. people must die. But I will drop a copy of the bios first.


Woohooo !

In gpu-z right side click the bios logo, save to file and voila








Verry much thx, verry happy!


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Woohooo !
> 
> In gpu-z right side click the bios logo, save to file and voila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verry much thx, verry happy!


LOL, yeah ive done this once or twice

IMG_20130613_103155[1].jpg 1899k .jpg file


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Talking about gpu "break in" I noticed the msi gamer sprayed some sort of oil inside my case. I have never had that happen to me with another card but thankfully most oils are non conductive. I saw a liquid on the inside of my case window, I did have the side panel off so figured maybe I got something on it, but when I was checking out the clearance for a new card I saw the same liquid on the actual south bridge heat sink (matx mobo) I figured it was from the msi gamer card. Kinda weird and didnt appriciate that


um tmy lightning did too ...i was wondering what the F was that and wondered if any of my kids might have snuck in my room while i wasnt looking! weird!


----------



## johntauwhare

2700K @ 5.3GHz, GPU @ 1306 / 2000(4000)

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...at531x770at1306_20007913_zps1d0b6649.jpg.html

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/767417

Not pushed my mem clock yet so there could be more.

Just waiting to see how much faster Yungbenny's 3770/770 is...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> 2700K @ 5.3GHz, GPU @ 1306 / 2000(4000)
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...at531x770at1306_20007913_zps1d0b6649.jpg.html
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/767417
> 
> Not pushed my mem clock yet so there could be more.
> 
> Just waiting to see how much faster Yungbenny's 3770/770 is...


Ohhhh.... Time to beat your score in Valley and Firestrike









hahaha, ain't i a pain in the A$$?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> 2700K @ 5.3GHz, GPU @ 1306 / 2000(4000)
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...at531x770at1306_20007913_zps1d0b6649.jpg.html
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/767417
> 
> Not pushed my mem clock yet so there could be more.
> 
> Just waiting to see how much faster Yungbenny's 3770/770 is...


Gez what voltage is the 2700k at? Im not sure I could boot at that speed but never tried lol. Only 5.0ghz was the most I tried and I guess I would nees 1.47v at least for prime


----------



## bambino167

Well i just switch out my evga sli 670s to sli 770 windforce which only put me in the hole another $129.00 with new warranty for both card (gotta love MC) so far so good but is there anybody out there who makes back plates for this card? even custom ones? been looking around before i posted and i dont find any


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> Well i just switch out my evga sli 670s to sli 770 windforce which only put me in the hole another $129.00 with new warranty for both card (gotta love MC) so far so good but is there anybody out there who makes back plates for this card? even custom ones? been looking around before i posted and i dont find any


i have the windforce 3 770...it has a liner on the card to hold the PCB and prevent warping! ....but if you do find a back plate let me know i am all up for getting a custom one!


----------



## revro

has someone already tried max payne 3 on 770 4gb? whether the card doesnot go into stutter modus vhen over 3gb? and how much did you experience at max vram usage? my friend had on 670 4gb asus over 3gb in max payne 3

thank you
revro


----------



## bambino167

really would be nice to find them, its more for eye candy than anything


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> has someone already tried max payne 3 on 770 4gb? whether the card doesnot go into stutter modus vhen over 3gb? and how much did you experience at max vram usage? my friend had on 670 4gb asus over 3gb in max payne 3
> 
> thank you
> revro


To be honest with you... i have had 7970, 680 4gb, 770 2gb

On crysis 3, bf3 and other games... Every card used different amounts of ram with the same settings .. I read a article in vram usage on cards and there was many tests Done the conclusion was that the card will use ram depending on the amount it had.. But the performance dosnt get affected! It was for Nvidia 600 series

They even did crazy huh resolutions... Im going to try To find it and link it

They did one with the 4gb Kepler too and in order for you to use it and make it effective you needed 3 way sli


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Gez what voltage is the 2700k at? Im not sure I could boot at that speed but never tried lol. Only 5.0ghz was the most I tried and I guess I would nees 1.47v at least for prime


It is not stable above 5.0GHz in P95 or IBT but it will run through Firestrike at 1.5V, peaking at 115Watts and 86C. It will validate at 5.5GHz/1.55V and run a lightweight Excel bench I have. The amazing ability of Sandy chips to overclock means my rig can sometimes be competitive with Ivy powered setups.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Turns out FedEx was trolling me







... They said Friday, but look what came in the Mail today





















.. Time for some SLI action!


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Turns out FedEx was trolling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... They said Friday, but look what came in the Mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Time for some SLI action!


damn i love those cards









great you allready have them both, now go sli those suckers









can't wait to have one of those... but first gotta get wrid of my sli 660's


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Turns out FedEx was trolling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... They said Friday, but look what came in the Mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Time for some SLI action!


Nice!!!!!! I dont have 2







But my 770 is officially installed. Time for some fun.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> To be honest with you... i have had 7970, 680 4gb, 770 2gb
> 
> On crysis 3, bf3 and other games... Every card used different amounts of ram with the same settings .. I read a article in vram usage on cards and there was many tests Done the conclusion was that the card will use ram depending on the amount it had.. But the performance dosnt get affected! It was for Nvidia 600 series
> 
> They even did crazy huh resolutions... Im going to try To find it and link it
> 
> They did one with the 4gb Kepler too and in order for you to use it and make it effective you needed 3 way sli


Texture corruption often manifests due to this at those extreme resos. There are a few ways to reduce it and most of the time it is inside "passable margins". IE most people won't see a thing.
My eagle eye however sees all graphics glitches......and I hate it.

Still thanks for posting this as most people don't understand how VRAM actually works.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> The gamer is a plastic shield. Honestly I kinda like it since it makes it lighter. I believe the lightning it metal but at least has a back plate to help stiffen it up. The acx is surely plastic but sure one of the owners will confirm on the last two. For sure the gamer is plastic though


Thanks bro!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> Well i just switch out my evga sli 670s to sli 770 windforce which only put me in the hole another $129.00 with new warranty for both card (gotta love MC) so far so good but is there anybody out there who makes back plates for this card? even custom ones? been looking around before i posted and i dont find any


If your only wanting one for cosmetics, You can pick thin lexan from a hobby store and cut one out to size. Its thin enough to be cut with scissors. THe lexan is clear and can be painted or you can just get some vinyl wrap and apply it. Then use a small amount of two sided tape.

I bet this company below can hook you up with a printout in a size that you need. They do a lot of stuff for the radio controlled hobby world. If they dont have a pattern for a gpu size, the chassis size sheets should fit about right
http://www.rcidcustom.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=RCD15


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Turns out FedEx was trolling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... They said Friday, but look what came in the Mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Time for some SLI action!


Those MSI's are shorter in length and some nice looking cards. How are the fans?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So got my 770 ACX today. Started playing with clocks and so far got 1306 stable on the core at stock volts, not modded....yet. Is this a good card? Haven't touched memory yet that's next.


----------



## 66racer

Sooo msi 770 vs Asus 770 I can tell you the msi sure does cool better!







I just picked up my asus 770 today and LOVE it! Thankfully it passed valley on extreme at 1280mhz @ 1.200v but havent pushed it harder. The crazy thing is that within that run, mind you my room ambient is 80F its in a tj08-e matx chassis, my exhaust fan was on low vs msi on max but she got up to 77C with fans at 100% Same thing with the msi and I would hit 71-72c. The msi fans seem to move more air but Im hoping its just a bad TIM application. Im just not gonna remove the cooler till i had it a few days to make sure its not defective.

*EDIT temps:*
Ok looks like the exhaust not being on max made the difference, while I benched at 1293mhz (vs 1280) temps were lower at 75C which I think puts it on par with the msi at 1241mhz at 71-72c in same conditions.

Barely clears the radiator fans!


----------



## Ultisym

Ive never had an MSI card to compare it to but ive no issue at all with heat so far. Hit heaven, valley and played last light for 2 hours and havnt gone over 68C. Edit: just saw your edit.

Edit again: never mind, i need to just read LOL


----------



## Dimaggio1103

**UPDATE**

I still overclocking but so far I got 1306 stable on core and +500 on memory. All crysis 3 amd valley stable. Im stunned at this card so far, or is this a average OC?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Those MSI's are shorter in length and some nice looking cards. How are the fans?


The fans keep it cool







... I can't bench SLI today though, my SLI connector for my MOBO can't fit the two 770's because of their coolers. I'll get another Flexible one tomorrow


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Ive never had an MSI card to compare it to but ive no issue at all with heat so far. Hit heaven, valley and played last light for 2 hours and havnt gone over 68C. Edit: just saw your edit.
> 
> Edit again: never mind, i need to just read LOL


lol I was worried too until I realized my exhaust was on low/silent in the antec software. Considering the overclock is higher too I think its about right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> **UPDATE**
> 
> I still overclocking but so far I got 1306 stable on core and +500 on memory. All crysis 3 amd valley stable. Im stunned at this card so far, or is this a average OC?


Thats a good card, even if thats your max, the msi I had would max with the extra voltage at 1254mhz and 1241mhz without the extra voltage, but it did do 8000mhz memory. Think a lot of these are getting 1260-1300mhz and you start getting lucky over 1320mhz. There is a lightning under water that is getting 1400mhz but not sure what his voltage was.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> The fans keep it cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I can't bench SLI today though, my SLI connector for my MOBO can't fit the two 770's because of their coolers. I'll get another Flexible one tomorrow


How is the oc on your second one? Im finally happy with my card haha. it at least passed valley on 1293mhz but havent crashed yet on 1.200v. Gonna enjoy this much so far and see how it games before I try to find the wall


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> lol I was worried too until I realized my exhaust was on low/silent in the antec software. Considering the overclock is higher too I think its about right.
> Thats a good card, even if thats your max, the msi I had would max with the extra voltage at 1254mhz and 1241mhz without the extra voltage, but it did do 8000mhz memory. Think a lot of these are getting 1260-1300mhz and you start getting lucky over 1320mhz. There is a lightning under water that is getting 1400mhz but not sure what his voltage was.
> How is the oc on your second one? Im finally happy with my card haha. it at least passed valley on 1293mhz but havent crashed yet on 1.200v. Gonna enjoy this much so far and see how it games before I try to find the wall


This ASUS card should be a stunning overclocker with the 8+2 power phase design. I went ahead and programmed auto curves for my temp control/fans/pump etc.



Now with the ASUS card of course.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> This ASUS card should be a stunning overclocker with the 8+2 power phase design. I went ahead and programmed auto curves for my temp control/fans/pump etc.


I couldnt resist and pushed it further on valley, passed at 1320mhz @ 1.200v I set the fan profile myself too but have it kick into 100% at 65C, I cant hear it over my rear 120mm spinning at full speed lol. Im thinking its nearing the time for a slightly larger matx case like the corsair 350D so I have better airflow. For now the tj08e is good but I need the exhaust 120mm at 100% for gaming/benching

edit:
If you ever need more cooling, you can mod the corsair pump for a 240mm or whatever radiator you want. I have mine (antec kuhler 920) going through a 180mm radiator and no problems, before that in a different case two 120mm radiators too so it probably has almost 2yrs on these types of setups and no issues


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Couple questions for you guys.

1. Is this just like the first Kepler where we can just unlock the bios?

2. Is it hard limited and if so to what?

I got good clocks but wanna push farther.


----------



## bmancreations

Anyone here have the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB OverClock edition and have a problem with the fan(s) making noise?

My middle fan is making noise, kinda like the noise you hear when a fan hits cable or something, though it isn't. When I touch it, the noise goes away for awhile.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Couple questions for you guys.
> 
> 1. Is this just like the first Kepler where we can just unlock the bios?
> 
> 2. Is it hard limited and if so to what?
> 
> I got good clocks but wanna push farther.


1: No need to unlock it like gen 1 since it already allows for 1.212v which was what the overvolt bios on my 670 had at least

2: I tried tweeking a bios but it just wont allow for more than 1.212v

Are you using precision? I first tried the asus gpu tweak and they lock the max boost slider so I couldnt go past 1293mhz lol....I went back to precision after that. I just like how gpu tweak lets you adjust min voltage too but I didnt confirm it works, I just saw it was an option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Anyone here have the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB OverClock edition and have a problem with the fan(s) making noise?
> 
> My middle fan is making noise, kinda like the noise you hear when a fan hits cable or something, though it isn't. When I touch it, the noise goes away for awhile.


Hum, unless the fan bearing/bushing has a vibration, maybe its just a loose mounting screw? I would see if its a good overclocker before you consider returning it as defective


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> lol I was worried too until I realized my exhaust was on low/silent in the antec software. Considering the overclock is higher too I think its about right.
> Thats a good card, even if thats your max, the msi I had would max with the extra voltage at 1254mhz and 1241mhz without the extra voltage, but it did do 8000mhz memory. Think a lot of these are getting 1260-1300mhz and you start getting lucky over 1320mhz. There is a lightning under water that is getting 1400mhz but not sure what his voltage was.
> How is the oc on your second one? Im finally happy with my card haha. it at least passed valley on 1293mhz but havent crashed yet on 1.200v. Gonna enjoy this much so far and see how it games before I try to find the wall


It's stable at 1306Mhz


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Anyone here have the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB OverClock edition and have a problem with the fan(s) making noise?
> 
> My middle fan is making noise, kinda like the noise you hear when a fan hits cable or something, though it isn't. When I touch it, the noise goes away for awhile.


Make sure the PCB still looks true and that the braces are still attached tightly. Any flex on the pcb can cause an alignment issue. those things have a close tolerance..


----------



## bambino167

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Anyone here have the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB OverClock edition and have a problem with the fan(s) making noise?
> 
> My middle fan is making noise, kinda like the noise you hear when a fan hits cable or something, though it isn't. When I touch it, the noise goes away for awhile.


i just got around to installing both card and one of them was making that same noise you are talking about, all i did was apply some pressure on the housing around the fan that was making noise and now its gone


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hum, unless the fan bearing/bushing has a vibration, maybe its just a loose mounting screw? I would see if its a good overclocker before you consider returning it as defective


How would I do so? lol I don't know much about this stuff.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> i just got around to installing both card and one of them was making that same noise you are talking about, all i did was apply some pressure on the housing around the fan that was making noise and now its gone


Same, but it comes back.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Found my max overclock 1320 on core and +500 on memory. Not bad I think. Is there no way to get voltage higher?


----------



## Thoth420

I am gonna stay full stock run a few benchs and then remain stock until summer ends. That way we always have a guy in the club that can test something for you guys minus the OC.
I am also mad scurred. LMAO

And you can compare my benchmarks to your OC's. Not the best way but something for quick reference.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am gonna stay full stock run a few benchs and then remain stock until summer ends. That way we always have a guy in the club that can test something for you guys minus the OC.
> I am also mad scurred. LMAO
> 
> And you can compare my benchmarks to your OC's. Not the best way but something for quick reference.


im gonna stay stock too!

even thou i can do higher i really dont notice any type of difference even on games....5 frames is not that much

now my processor running 4.8ghz on all cores was a MASSIVE difference for games...but overclocking my video card really isnt

plus for me having my fans on SUPER silent is a difference i can get behind....especially since my cpu is so close to me


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> im gonna stay stock too!
> 
> even thou i can do higher i really dont notice any type of difference even on games....5 frames is not that much
> 
> now my processor running 4.8ghz on all cores was a MASSIVE difference for games...but overclocking my video card really isnt
> 
> plus for me having my fans on SUPER silent is a difference i can get behind....especially since my cpu is so close to me


Werd!

Plus I am enjoying this 51C max temp under load in games. Too much to give it up for a few FPS.


----------



## Thoth420

Hey guys few questions:

1. Is GPU Z a reliable program for GPU temps? I assume it is measuring the core temp. Is there anything that could get hotter than that on these type of cards?
The 51 C under max load is from tabbing out of games after an hour of playing to check the temp on GPU Z. This temp is so low in contrast to my last card that would sit a 80 C sometimes a few degrees hotter under max load but that was using MSI AB to monitor the temps. I really don't want Precision or AB on my system right now so would GPU Z be an ok alternative?

2. I changed a few global 3d settings from default in the NVCP. These are as follows:
-Switched to Single Screen Performance Mode over the default Multi Screen since I only have one screen. This should be the setting I use 24/7 correct?
-Switched Power Management to Prefer maximum performance over the default Adaptive. This obv brings my clocks up to max when running a youtube vid or netflix etc.
Would this put more wear on my chip to a degree it is inadvisable? From my understanding core clock being pegged with like 0-2% gpu usage for a video should be harmless to the life of the card.
The extra power consumption > larger power bill is not an issue. The only thing I want to know is would my card potentially die sooner like this? My gut says no but I just want to be sure.

I should add that I spend a lot of time watching vids etc so essentially my GPU is almost always sitting at max clocks while in use. It does downclock on desktop Aero just like adaptive...so that is nice.


----------



## 66racer

Wow 1346mhz @ 1.200v and still going I guess, didnt crash on valley but for all I know this can be the max. Memory is still at 7000mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It's stable at 1306Mhz


Man you got two good ones, I dont know but my first one wasnt any good. Seriously 1241mhz on 1.20v, if that was on the gtx680 1.175 thats different

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> How would I do so? lol I don't know much about this stuff.


It would require taking the gpu cooler off, if your inexperienced perhaps you should just leave it alone and return it for another if the noise is loud. It technically wont hurt anything as long as temps are ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Found my max overclock 1320 on core and +500 on memory. Not bad I think. Is there no way to get voltage higher?


Are you already at 1.212?

Think the link below is only good for lightning cards but its worth a try?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> im gonna stay stock too!
> 
> even thou i can do higher i really dont notice any type of difference even on games....5 frames is not that much
> 
> now my processor running 4.8ghz on all cores was a MASSIVE difference for games...but overclocking my video card really isnt
> 
> plus for me having my fans on SUPER silent is a difference i can get behind....especially since my cpu is so close to me


Yeah dude especially on an i5, overclocking helps big time. I dont remember if it was my gtx 570 @900mhz or the gtx670 but on bf3 multiplayer 64p matches I would get one core on my old 2500k @ 4.8ghz at around 70-80% use I think. I have to find the screenshots. I save a lot of my stuff haha. What sucks is I accidentally deleted the wrong partition once and lost all my 1100T and fx8150 benches. Along with my old 560ti benchmarks too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey guys few questions:
> 
> 1. Is GPU Z a reliable program for GPU temps? I assume it is measuring the core temp. Is there anything that could get hotter than that on these type of cards?
> The 51 C under max load is from tabbing out of games after an hour of playing to check the temp on GPU Z. This temp is so low in contrast to my last card that would sit a 80 C sometimes a few degrees hotter under max load but that was using MSI AB to monitor the temps. I really don't want Precision or AB on my system right now so would GPU Z be an ok alternative?
> 
> 2. I changed a few global 3d settings from default in the NVCP. These are as follows:
> -Switched to Single Screen Performance Mode over the default Multi Screen since I only have one screen. This should be the setting I use 24/7 correct?
> -Switched Power Management to Prefer maximum performance over the default Adaptive. This obv brings my clocks up to max when running a youtube vid or netflix etc.
> Would this put more wear on my chip to a degree it is inadvisable? From my understanding core clock being pegged with like 0-2% gpu usage for a video should be harmless to the life of the card.
> The extra power consumption > larger power bill is not an issue. The only thing I want to know is would my card potentially die sooner like this? My gut says no but I just want to be sure.
> 
> I should add that I spend a lot of time watching vids etc so essentially my GPU is almost always sitting at max clocks while in use. It does downclock on desktop Aero just like adaptive...so that is nice.


1: gpu-z is supposed to be one of the best tools out so I consider it accurate. Sometimes on new stuff we need to wait for an update, but on the 770 its accurate

2: The only time I really mess with any of the panel settings is when I had an sli setup and I needed to tweek stuff so I cant really say how it will effect you. Interesting the settings you mentioned, I might try some of them sooner or later


----------



## Thoth420

Cool so anyone else wanna weigh in on that question 2? Namely the power management mode.

I should also note I am running a 24/7 365 system. I don't shut if off other than to reboot or if we get an electrical storm.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Who cares if it reduces the life you have what a two year warranty. Does anybody really keep a GPU for any longer than that? Crank that sucker up and get free performance.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Who cares if it reduces the life you have what a two year warranty. Does anybody really keep a GPU for any longer than that? Crank that sucker up and get free performance.


Fair enough. So used to shady XFX and their "sure you are allowed to open your card and clean it.....it won't ruin the warranty" lies. Meanwhile there are stickers on 2 of the 4 GPU brackets that say void if removed. I screwed right through them.....Still got the shaft.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Fair enough. So used to shady XFX and their "sure you are allowed to open your card and clean it.....it won't ruin the warranty" lies. Meanwhile there are stickers on 2 of the 4 GPU brackets that say void if removed. I screwed right through them.....Still got the shaft.


Oh dude evga is the best in customer support. I asked their rep if I put a water block on my gtx670 ftw would it void warranty and he said nope, just put the stock cooler on when you ship it back if it ever fails


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Oh dude evga is the best in customer support. I asked their rep if I put a water block on my gtx670 ftw would it void warranty and he said nope, just put the stock cooler on when you ship it back if it ever fails


Ya their forums are amazing....even a stupid question like: did you guys forget about my backplate? prompts an almost immediate and satisfactory response.


----------



## bmancreations

If I have the Gigabyte Windforce OC, is there a reason to OC?

Second, for a newb, how do I overclock the card?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> If I have the Gigabyte Windforce OC, is there a reason to OC?
> 
> Second, for a newb, how do I overclock the card?


Considering the title of this forum....yes.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Considering the title of this forum....yes.


It was more towards the second question lol


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> If I have the Gigabyte Windforce OC, is there a reason to OC?
> 
> Second, for a newb, how do I overclock the card?


Yes, overclocking is like free performance. Your card has a boost speed of 1189mhz....Well overclocking is you telling the card to run at say 1289mhz....Thats a free extra 100mhz of performance. Depending on the overclock it can be an extra 3-10fps. Some guys with golden cards that get ******ed good overclock can actually see the difference. There is a guy in here that can run 1400mhz lol Thats probably nearing the performance of a gtx 780 ($650) at the cost of a $450 card since his is a lightning.

To overclock you should youtube gtx 770 overclocking and find some videos but basically you need a program like evga precision which allows you to set the overclock settings. I will say the asus gpu tweak software has an "easy" mode so it only lets you change settings that arent too drastic.

Once you overclocked a card then you test for stability by running a benchmark like unigen heaven 4.0 and let it run in a loop a few times before trying your favorite game. Just make sure temps stay good. I would say anything under 80C but stay under 70C if possible.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yes, overclocking is like free performance. Your card has a boost speed of 1189mhz....Well overclocking is you telling the card to run at say 1289mhz....Thats a free extra 100mhz of performance. Depending on the overclock it can be an extra 3-10fps. Some guys with golden cards that get ******ed good overclock can actually see the difference. There is a guy in here that can run 1400mhz lol Thats probably nearing the performance of a gtx 780 ($650) at the cost of a $450 card since his is a lightning.
> 
> To overclock you should youtube gtx 770 overclocking and find some videos but basically you need a program like evga precision which allows you to set the overclock settings. I will say the asus gpu tweak software has an "easy" mode so it only lets you change settings that arent too drastic.
> 
> Once you overclocked a card then you test for stability by running a benchmark like unigen heaven 4.0 and let it run in a loop a few times before trying your favorite game. Just make sure temps stay good. I would say anything under 80C but stay under 70C if possible.


What he said.

I am just a big girl when it comes to GPU OC's. Mainly because I am a driver hopper and I don't want an extra few steps on swaps....that and nothing I play warrants it yet.


----------



## Ultisym

Got some good play time in on Metro LL last night. This is a very nice step up from the 660TI in terms of performance. It definitely draws more power









Will begin overclocking this beast tonight. Should be fun


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yes, overclocking is like free performance. Your card has a boost speed of 1189mhz....Well overclocking is you telling the card to run at say 1289mhz....Thats a free extra 100mhz of performance. Depending on the overclock it can be an extra 3-10fps. Some guys with golden cards that get ******ed good overclock can actually see the difference. There is a guy in here that can run 1400mhz lol Thats probably nearing the performance of a gtx 780 ($650) at the cost of a $450 card since his is a lightning.
> 
> To overclock you should youtube gtx 770 overclocking and find some videos but basically you need a program like evga precision which allows you to set the overclock settings. I will say the asus gpu tweak software has an "easy" mode so it only lets you change settings that arent too drastic.
> 
> Once you overclocked a card then you test for stability by running a benchmark like unigen heaven 4.0 and let it run in a loop a few times before trying your favorite game. Just make sure temps stay good. I would say anything under 80C but stay under 70C if possible.


Thanks for all that. Would the EVGA Precision work on any card?


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I've run mine up to 1335/4120 in Valley without crashing....haven't played with it in a few days though.


----------



## Thoth420

........and my display driver just crashed.......
watching an mkv on vlc and then booted GPU Z to check something.....how taxing that must be.....


----------



## 66racer

Man i cant wait for a driver update. Crazy how much things are reported with this driver set


----------



## Thoth420

Suffice to say I am pretty angry. I run a clean and lean system which is 24/7 running. Not one display driver crash in over 8 years. Better be an isolated incident otherwise I am just ditching PC gaming for a PS4(ya I said it). After the nightmare that was Skyrim and AMD failing to release quality drivers on time. Soon as I jump ship same boat over here.....waiting for a new driver.


----------



## bmancreations

I think I need more help with doing this.

Is there a good tutorial out there on overclocking this card, maybe even the Gigabyte OC version? Also, does overclocking require more power from the PSU (just making sure).

Thanks.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Suffice to say I am pretty angry. I run a clean and lean system which is 24/7 running. Not one display driver crash in over 8 years. Better be an isolated incident otherwise I am just ditching PC gaming for a PS4(ya I said it). After the nightmare that was Skyrim and AMD failing to release quality drivers on time. Soon as I jump ship same boat over here.....waiting for a new driver.


I agree that PC gaming can be a PITA at times with weird crashes and what not. My Steam was doing that for about a week or so where it was just doing some odd crashes back to the desktop, but it was still running. I uninstalled and did a reinstall of Steam and woila, it stopped doing that. Just was odd.

My 770 is pretty much quiet when not OC, but when I push that card the fans go up quite a bit. I have it in a HTPC, so for the most part, its not that loud but you can hear it. I might just stick with stock on it and just do an OC on my i5.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> I think I need more help with doing this.
> 
> Is there a good tutorial out there on overclocking this card, maybe even the Gigabyte OC version? Also, does overclocking require more power from the PSU (just making sure).
> 
> Thanks.


the theory is exactly the same for your card
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide
and yes, OCing your GPU will use more power from your PSU.

my card came in last night, had to watch the dog while my wife did some things and since i dont allow the dog in the office i didnt get to play too much, but it was kinda cool seeing my firestrike score literally double when compared to my OC'd 480.
going to start OCing this bad boy this weekend, not really shooting for the stars, but high 1200s and as close to 8000mem is my goal.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> I think I need more help with doing this.
> 
> Is there a good tutorial out there on overclocking this card, maybe even the Gigabyte OC version? Also, does overclocking require more power from the PSU (just making sure).
> 
> Thanks.


Try this video. The gtx 600 series is very similar to the 700 series. I generally agree with this guys video except I don't like to run kombuster, instead I run the unigen heaven or valley benchmark to see if an overclock is stable. Once I can do a loop 2-3 times I go play bf3 and see how it does. If you decide to do the stability test I recommend, you can try the valley version and run it half way until you get your first crash. Then back down and let it run completly. Keep backing down the overclock until it doesn't crash. Then game, if your game crashes your probably close but back down a bit more.


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> I think I need more help with doing this.
> 
> Is there a good tutorial out there on overclocking this card, maybe even the Gigabyte OC version? Also, does overclocking require more power from the PSU (just making sure).
> 
> Thanks.


Guidance I've referred to:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide/0_40

http://www.overclock.net/t/592691/turtles-one-stop-nvidia-overclocking-faq-guide/0_40

http://www.overclock.net/t/9916/ati-nvidia-overclocking-guide-for-all-you-n00bs/0_40

Overclocking a GPU can pull alot more power out of your PSU, especially if it loads the CPU as well. Mine draws 480W out of the wall in Fire Strike and about 330W of that must be the 770 so the power can be way over the published stock TDP. I've got to upgrade my old 750W PSU this weekend so I can plug in my second 770.

Use benches like Valley, Heaven, 3DMark11 to test your settings. Avoid Furmark. Nvidia hair is good.

And if you ever get a score better than Yungbenny's make sure you publish it so we can all enjoy!!.


----------



## bmancreations

Well in that case I might not over-clock. I have a 550W in my system right now. So OC might push that too far.


----------



## Kev13Dd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Suffice to say I am pretty angry. I run a clean and lean system which is 24/7 running. Not one display driver crash in over 8 years. Better be an isolated incident otherwise I am just ditching PC gaming for a PS4(ya I said it). After the nightmare that was Skyrim and AMD failing to release quality drivers on time. Soon as I jump ship same boat over here.....waiting for a new driver.


With NVIDIA releasing ShadowPlay on the 25th (as well as potentially the GTX 760) I imagine we'd get new drivers right around that time

K


----------



## psi_guy

Just a quick question for those that own a GTX 770: Which model is the quietest of all the currently available, 2GB 770's? It looked to me like the Gigabyte Windforce, but I am not in love with how it looks. It seems like review sites are getting different noise levels between even the same card. I am looking more at the MSi Gamer 770 that Yungbenny has since it keeps the color scheme I currently have with my build. Any input is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## 03threefiftyz

With the fans under 50%, the gamer is very quiet even with the side case cover off....as expected once it ramps up over 50% the noise levels picks up. I can tell that at 65% fan speed and clocks at 1335/4120....the card never goes over 65c.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> Just a quick question for those that own a GTX 770: Which model is the quietest of all the currently available, 2GB 770's? It looked to me like the Gigabyte Windforce, but I am not in love with how it looks. It seems like review sites are getting different noise levels between even the same card. I am looking more at the MSi Gamer 770 that Yungbenny has since it keeps the color scheme I currently have with my build. Any input is greatly appreciated, thanks!


after having 2 windforce 3 , lightning and the evga...

windforce is the quietest

Evga is the best happy medium and by far the BEST LOOKING CARD!

Lightning is the loudest (same cooler as gaming i believe) but is built like a ******* tank


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> Just a quick question for those that own a GTX 770: Which model is the quietest of all the currently available, 2GB 770's? It looked to me like the Gigabyte Windforce, but I am not in love with how it looks. It seems like review sites are getting different noise levels between even the same card. I am looking more at the MSi Gamer 770 that Yungbenny has since it keeps the color scheme I currently have with my build. Any input is greatly appreciated, thanks!


I have used the msi gamer 770 and asus dcii 770 and to me the asus is more quiet but the msi gamer seems to cool about 2-3c better. The msi maxed at 1241mhz and the asus so far is at 1345mhz so that alone could be the difference in heat production. Both are red and this is my second asus card. I just cant resist their backplate lol.

With the overclocks its all luck but most models are hitting 1300mhz. I was also torn with the windforce but went with asus for looks and it was shorter too. Needed a max length of 10.5 and the asus squeeked by.


----------



## nerdy1

Just had a system hang from these damn drivers. Any update on when new ones are supposed to come out?


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> ... I was also torn with the windforce but went with asus for looks and it was shorter too. Needed a max length of 10.5 and the asus squeeked by.


mate, when you say 10.5, how is this measured? cos I have a problem that I can fit only 267mm long card (measured from the metal bracket to the last point on the other side, where the power connectors are). MSI 770 PE fits this spec but I'm unsure for asus.
cheers.


----------



## BKinn

Finally got my card today (newegg shipping took forever)! I'm super excited to see what I can do with it and what sort of OC I can achieve.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geronimo*
> 
> mate, when you say 10.5, how is this measured? cos I have a problem that I can fit only 267mm long card (measured from the metal bracket to the last point on the other side, where the power connectors are). MSI 770 PE fits this spec but I'm unsure for asus.
> cheers.


yeah just like you mentioned is how I measured it. To reassure you here is a pic of where I measured. The msi gamer is a little shorter, I believe 10.2 is the spec and sounds right.



Edit:

*Temps Update*:
WOW temps seem to have dropped but messing with the case fans. I removed the pull fan off my front 180mm radiator which was nearly touching the asus 770. I was thinking it was so close it was either adding turbulance to the cards cooler and/or restricting the path for hot air to escape it. So I removed it and my *temps dropped over 5C!!*

Not to mention at 75F ambient I finished valley at 74C, but right now its 79F ambient and finished at 68C......Much more to my liking. I think I had better cooling results at first with the msi since it was smaller, It didnt suffer from the blocked air patch the asus did.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kev13Dd*
> 
> With NVIDIA releasing ShadowPlay on the 25th (as well as potentially the GTX 760) I imagine we'd get new drivers right around that time
> 
> K


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdy1*
> 
> Just had a system hang from these damn drivers. Any update on when new ones are supposed to come out?


Talked to Nvidia tech support(in India but the guy was very clear and knew his stuff). He said that a new driver is being worked on(which I am sure one always is) and they are aware of the issues with the 320.18. I am opting to not play anything until a new driver comes out...not because I am afraid of hw damage but b/c I don't like having stuff crash. I might damage some hardware manually(with my fists) if that happens so....bbl when a new release comes out. Until then this is a tv watching card.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> after having 2 windforce 3 , lightning and the evga...
> 
> windforce is the quietest
> 
> Evga is the best happy medium and by far the BEST LOOKING CARD!
> 
> Lightning is the loudest (same cooler as gaming i believe) but is built like a ******* tank


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> With the fans under 50%, the gamer is very quiet even with the side case cover off....as expected once it ramps up over 50% the noise levels picks up. I can tell that at 65% fan speed and clocks at 1335/4120....the card never goes over 65c.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have used the msi gamer 770 and asus dcii 770 and to me the asus is more quiet but the msi gamer seems to cool about 2-3c better. The msi maxed at 1241mhz and the asus so far is at 1345mhz so that alone could be the difference in heat production. Both are red and this is my second asus card. I just cant resist their backplate lol.
> 
> With the overclocks its all luck but most models are hitting 1300mhz. I was also torn with the windforce but went with asus for looks and it was shorter too. Needed a max length of 10.5 and the asus squeeked by.


i appreciate all the feedback, +rep.

i went ahead and snagged a gigabyte windforce gtx 770 2gb oc from my local micro center. i payed a little more than what newegg costs (since i had to pay sales tax), but the salesman was nice and gave me a free copy of metro: last light.









needless to say, i am really anxious to get it installed and check out how quiet it is.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i appreciate all the feedback, +rep.
> 
> i went ahead and snagged a gigabyte windforce gtx 770 2gb oc from my local micro center. i payed a little more than what newegg costs (since i had to pay sales tax), but the salesman was nice and gave me a free copy of metro: last light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needless to say, i am really anxious to get it installed and check out how quiet it is.


haha I cant avoid sales tax on pc parts unless I buy tiger direct but sometimes their normal cost is mine with tax included. Newegg, mwave, ncix, amazon all have locations in california so I cant escape it!! SUCKS! lol When tiger is cheaper or the same as newegg, I usually can get the part next day and still pay less than local with tax. That said its nice being able to will call from newegg and ncix


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So two questions. Anyway to unlock voltage? Im stuck at stock 1.200v. Also, can CLP be applied to a GPU die? That would probably drops temps like crazy if so.


----------



## MainChicken

Just finished overclocking my EVGA SC ACX. 1250mhz core is the highest boost that will run in valley benchmark any higher and it crashes. Is this a bit below average? I see most people seem to get about 1300 or is this just because people are more likely to post if they get a good overclock?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So two questions. Anyway to unlock voltage? Im stuck at stock 1.200v. Also, can CLP be applied to a GPU die? That would probably drops temps like crazy if so.


I can only answer your first question







.

Use the

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
 to mod your bios, and only change the P00 to 1.212mv, click save and flash


----------



## DarkSamus

Well my GF has stepped in and declared that I am not allowed to get 2x GTX 770 4GBs in July.

She has insisted that I buy a single GTX 780 in July and get a second GTX 780 in January next year.

So it appears I won't be joining the club after-all.


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone good with registry strings? I downloaded CCleaner since I did a reformat and since installed a few third party programs that I decided that I don't need or want. I ran the registry check with every filter open and got about 25 on the list. If I upload a picture of the list could someone help me decipher what to delete and what to just leave alone? In short I don't trust this program(I also don't trust things like driver sweeper, fusion etc.)

Things I uninstalled that I would like to clean from the reg:
EVGA Precision
GPU Z
Unwinder Some stupid software to make an avatar on Uplay
Any other crap that doesn't need to be there

I would just post it but ccleaner is back off too I just ran it to see what the list would look like. Expected about 5-10 hits and got like closer to 25.
Anything that is harmless to leave I would rather leave and thus didn't want to just clear them all. Sorry kind of offtopic.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So two questions. Anyway to unlock voltage? Im stuck at stock 1.200v. Also, can CLP be applied to a GPU die? That would probably drops temps like crazy if so.


You should be able to get 1.212 without modding the bios. In evga precision select the voltage tab on the left and click overvolt to allow for full voltage control. Or if using afterburner you need the new beta to get control over it.....asus gpu tweak select advanced version








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Just finished overclocking my EVGA SC ACX. 1250mhz core is the highest boost that will run in valley benchmark any higher and it crashes. Is this a bit below average? I see most people seem to get about 1300 or is this just because people are more likely to post if they get a good overclock?


My msi gamer max was 1241mhz 8000mhz memory and with 1.212v it would still crash at 1254mhz after 2 or 3 passes on unigen heaven 4.0 extreme. My asus does 1345mhz with all other settings stock so its just random luck.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Anyone good with registry strings? I downloaded CCleaner since I did a reformat and since installed a few third party programs that I decided that I don't need or want. I ran the registry check with every filter open and got about 25 on the list. If I upload a picture of the list could someone help me decipher what to delete and what to just leave alone? In short I don't trust this program(I also don't trust things like driver sweeper, fusion etc.)
> 
> Things I uninstalled that I would like to clean from the reg:
> EVGA Precision
> GPU Z
> Some stupid software to make an avatar on Uplay(which I can identify on the list just forgot the name)
> Any other crap that doesn't need to be there
> 
> I would just post it but ccleaner is back off too I just ran it to see what the list would look like. Expected about 5-10 hits and got like closer to 25.
> Anything that is harmless to leave I would rather leave and thus didn't want to just clear them all. Sorry kind of offtopic.


I have used that for years, just clicking clean, no problems what so ever. I don't trust any other software like it though.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Just finished overclocking my EVGA SC ACX. 1250mhz core is the highest boost that will run in valley benchmark any higher and it crashes. Is this a bit below average? I see most people seem to get about 1300 or is this just because people are more likely to post if they get a good overclock?


1250 is average ...not bad !

1300 is good ....1350 is great ....1400 water

ive had 1200-1367 ....i really didnt notice a difference ...kepler dosnt scale as good as 7970's for example...so really dont sweat it

mine atm i dont even have it overclocked ...i want is dead wisper silent ! highest i can do on this one is 1306 im running it stock! even the fan is on auto lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> I have used that for years, just clicking clean, no problems what so ever. I don't trust any other software like it though.


Bigger image but will die eventually(may still have to zoom browser in sorry:

or link to dl:

cc log.png 261k .png file


----------



## Dimaggio1103

To those saying OC is not worth it on this card. I have done benchmarking and if you can at least reach 1300 on core and +300 on mem, it nets your around 8-10 fps in crysis 3. That's definitely worth it. Settings used was max everything except aa at smaa x 2, 1080p.


----------



## lolzcat

The gains are enormous. My unigine valley score increased roughly 450 points from overclocking my 770. Totally worth it.


----------



## Thoth420

Also who is using 320.11 off their install disc and who is using 320.18. Also list your OS.


----------



## BKinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Also who is using 320.11 off their install disc and who is using 320.18. Also list your OS.


I'm using 320.18. I got my card today and I don't have a DVD drive so the only drivers to download on the Nvidia site (when searching for 770) are 320.18. I run Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit. I played BF3 for awhile earlier and did not have any issues.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> My asus does 1345mhz with all other settings stock so its just random luck.


No, its the power phase on this ASUS card. Do a little more research on the digi+vrm. They did a good job and its no wonder it OCs well. This card is engineered well.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

It is engineered well but that does not mean all will OC like that or even close. He got a good clocker. I've owned a asus 680 and it was a crap clocker. Same basic card.

Also guys I tried the overvoltage option in precision X and volts still stayed at 1.200v


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> To those saying OC is not worth it on this card. I have done benchmarking and if you can at least reach 1300 on core and +300 on mem, it nets your around 8-10 fps in crysis 3. That's definitely worth it. Settings used was max everything except aa at smaa x 2, 1080p.


8-10 from what ? 30-40?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> It is engineered well but that does not mean all will OC like that or even close. He got a good clocker. I've owned a asus 680 and it was a crap clocker. Same basic card.
> 
> Also guys I tried the overvoltage option in precision X and volts still stayed at 1.200v


10-phase power delivery (8 GPU - 2 Memory) design. The 10-phase power design is vastly larger than the 6-phase power design found on the reference cards. You dont think power delivery has anything to do with OC ability?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 8-10 from what ? 30-40?


8-10 fps more then whatever you where getting at stock....thought that was obvious.

I ran at said settings and got in one seen 52fps stock, OC'd then got 62. Did that test multiple areas multiple levels at said settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> 10-phase power delivery (8 GPU - 2 Memory) design. The 10-phase power design is vastly larger than the 6-phase power design found on the reference cards. You dont think power delivery has anything to do with OC ability?


Did I say that? No. Just saying every hip is different. Or do you think every asus card will automatically reach those clocks? If you do you need to read more on overclocking.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> 8-10 fps more then whatever you where getting at stock....thought that was obvious.
> 
> I ran at said settings and got in one seen 52fps stock, OC'd then got 62. Did that test multiple areas multiple levels at said settings.
> Did I say that? No. Just saying every hip is different. Or do you think every asus card will automatically reach those clocks? If you do you need to read more on overclocking.


I know plenty on overclocking,as well as the importance of what i just pointed out, these are the little things you can add to the reference cards to give them tht extra adge that each vendors looking for. Numbers like his? Who knows but I do suspect they will put excellent OCs up.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Let me put it to you this way. What you said is correct, it does make a card stronger. However it's still up to the core and memory if it wants to be a good overclocker.

For instance, my CPU is considered a massively good overclocker, but its only in a 6-2 phase board. If put in a Maximus board will my overclock get massively better? No. It may or may not be able to clock even higher but that's only because my chip was good to begin with. Take the same scenario and use a bad overclocker. Putting it in a Maximus will not fix it being a crap chip.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> 8-10 fps more then whatever you where getting at stock....thought that was obvious.


so you gains will be the same for everyone?

52fps lowest? or average? there is too many variables (very High on everything ? , shadows?)

still that's alot even for your processor and setup at ...the gains from most reviewers and from my personal experience where on the 2-6 fps range! ...looking at some reviews atm some even with similar clocks to you pushed around 2-4fps

ive had 3 different 7970 and 4 770's .....770's are far better cards but they DO NOT scale as well as 7970 with clocks ! Kepler is at the end of the road....and in regards to your claims i would say you are full of S! getting those frames with everything on maxed....


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> so you gains will be the same for everyone?
> 
> 52fps lowest? or average? there is too many variables (very High on everything ? , shadows?)
> 
> still that's alot even for your processor and setup at ...the gains from most reviewers and from my personal experience where on the 2-6 fps range! ...looking at some reviews atm some even with similar clocks to you pushed around 2-4fps
> 
> ive had 3 different 7970 and 4 770's .....770's are far better cards but they DO NOT scale as well as 7970 with clocks ! Kepler is at the end of the road....and in regards to your claims i would say you are full of S! getting those frames with everything on maxed....


Your a new member so Ill let that go. Next time you post rude/disrespectful comment towards me and call me a liar I will report. You can debate with someone without resorting to being a child.

Now let me re-educate you. Reviewers typically barely approach 1300MHz, most stick with a mild OC. Not saying it doesn't happen, but its not typical. Had you read my post I said max everything except AA which was at SMAA x 2. That is easily playable on my rig.

As far as the 7970. I could care less what that card can do. sure it may scale well on OC, but it has garbage framtimes. I know I also owned them. I build rigs all the time, i have quite a bit of experience.

There are plenty of people in this thread posting valley benchmarks at stock getting in the 40s then reaching into the 50's after OC. they all liars too? Scaling depends on game. I was merely showing what is possible with overclocking to around 1300MHz. Sorry if you card is defective, or maybe that lil i5 is holding you back? I don't know,all I know is my results and I posted them.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> I have used that for years, just clicking clean, no problems what so ever. I don't trust any other software like it though.


I just decided to pull the trigger (forgot it had a backup creation so I can just replace them all worst case if something bad happens)
Thanks bman rep.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Your a new member so Ill let that go. Next time you post rude/disrespectful comment towards me and call me a liar I will report. You can debate with someone without resorting to being a child.
> 
> Now let me re-educate you. Reviewers typically barely approach 1300MHz, most stick with a mild OC. Not saying it doesn't happen, but its not typical. Had you read my post I said max everything except AA which was at SMAA x 2. That is easily playable on my rig.
> 
> As far as the 7970. I could care less what that card can do. sure it may scale well on OC, but it has garbage framtimes. I know I also owned them. I build rigs all the time, i have quite a bit of experience.
> 
> There are plenty of people in this thread posting valley benchmarks at stock getting in the 40s then reaching into the 50's after OC. they all liars too? Scaling depends on game. I was merely showing what is possible with overclocking to around 1300MHz. Sorry if you card is defective, or maybe that lil i5 is holding you back? I don't know,all I know is my results and I posted them.


whatever dude! im not gonna start linking stuff or arguing with you....look at reviews some of them hit 1300 and 8k...ohhh no please dont report me







im done with you!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> As far as the 7970. I could care less what that card can do. sure it may scale well on OC, but it has garbage framtimes. I know I also owned them. I build rigs all the time, i have quite a bit of experience.


Yes they do so does every other AMD card. Once you see the difference o m g.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Also who is using 320.11 off their install disc and who is using 320.18. Also list your OS.


I thought about using the cd one and checking out if it was better but ended up using 320.18 instead. I havent had extreme issues. Just MMMMMINOR flicker on ladder railings in bf3 on occasion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> No, its the power phase on this ASUS card. Do a little more research on the digi+vrm. They did a good job and its no wonder it OCs well. This card is engineered well.


Honestly its luck but Asus put together an amazing card no doubt that can run a reliable oc. Now my gpu core on a stock board who knows maybe would get 30mhz less in max oc, but I had an asus dcii gtx 670 that wouldnt oc past 1090mhz when the standard was 1200+ mhz on those and golden were over 1300mhz. My evga 670ftw did 1235mhz on 1.175 and 1260mhz on 1.212v. So in many ways its just luck. Thankfully the 770 is stock at 1.200 over the 680's stock max 1.175 so that helps us all average higher overclocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> It is engineered well but that does not mean all will OC like that or even close. He got a good clocker. I've owned a asus 680 and it was a crap clocker. Same basic card.
> 
> Also guys I tried the overvoltage option in precision X and volts still stayed at 1.200v


Man Im stumped. Both the msi gamer and the asus do 1.212....maybe try re-installing the driver? You did try moving the slider once selecting overvolt? Because it will stay in the stock position until you manually slide it to +12. if precision is stubborn try getting the voltage with asus gpu tweak (dont care for it but does work) or msi beta afterburner? Good luck though it SHOULD do 1.212

PS I would advise not flashing a bios, every card I have flashed a bios just doesnt seem the same afterwards lol Maybe its just in my head though


----------



## Thoth420

Which I don't get 66....I don't get any of that. I relegated window flicker to only a few windows on Karkand maps so that was nice. Outside of that a few pieces of concrete that had been destroyed texture was black for a few seconds but that might have been totally normal. Effects are so much more pronounced. I feel like the sun is way more brutal than on my last system. Just the catwalk mesh floor building itself (about 20m) in front of view on a FOV of 75 and 80 as I run along it....on Nabalan Pipeline that I PM'd you about.


----------



## lolzcat

I got myself in hot water on a custom bios flash recently... NEVER AGAIN


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Bigger image but will die eventually(may still have to zoom browser in sorry:
> 
> or link to dl:
> 
> cc log.png 261k .png file


IMHO, all of these on the photo are safe to remove and I would do it.
take a look here. It's a good explanation:

http://forum.piriform.com/index.php?showtopic=25513&st=20

cheers.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> whatever dude! im not gonna start linking stuff or arguing with you....look at reviews some of them hit 1300 and 8k...ohhh no please dont report me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im done with you!


Just so you know. The higher the AA, the lesser the gains in fps.







. It all depends on the game.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Which I don't get 66....I don't get any of that. I relegated window flicker to only a few windows on Karkand maps so that was nice. Outside of that a few pieces of concrete that had been destroyed texture was black for a few seconds but that might have been totally normal. Effects are so much more pronounced. I feel like the sun is way more brutal than on my last system. Just the catwalk mesh floor building itself (about 20m) in front of view on a FOV of 75 and 80 as I run along it....on Nabalan Pipeline that I PM'd you about.


Yeah I havent played that map recently though so cant confirm, its all the drivers though but its weird how some systems do it and others dont, or some worse than others. Weird for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> I got myself in hot water on a custom bios flash recently... NEVER AGAIN


+1


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geronimo*
> 
> IMHO, all of these on the photo are safe to remove and I would do it.
> take a look here. It's a good explanation:
> 
> http://forum.piriform.com/index.php?showtopic=25513&st=20
> 
> cheers.


Thanks man!









Anyone play FarCry3 and notice that npc do the harlem shake? I think it was only when I had in game v sync on. Been testing the game with no in game v sync and no buffered frames and then setting adaptive v sync in the game profile in NVCP. Still a few tears after you clear a radio tower while the camera goes into pan mode. A few while driving but other than that pretty nice. Hope that fixed the NPC shake thing....so immersion breaking.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Gotta say guys these drivers got me hella nervous. Had everything at stock, playing SC2 campaign and got what looked like a driver crash but the game came back on, and I didn't see any notice.

I know EVGA has got my back with the warranty, but thats still quite a wait if I have to send it in if it breaks.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Gotta say guys these drivers got me hella nervous. Had everything at stock, playing SC2 campaign and got what looked like a driver crash but the game came back on, and I didn't see any notice.
> 
> I know EVGA has got my back with the warranty, but thats still quite a wait if I have to send it in if it breaks.


Check your event viewer to see if the display driver crashed and recovered. If it did it should be there.
This is win 7 system in your rig right?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Check your event viewer to see if the display driver crashed and recovered. If it did it should be there.
> This is win 7 system in your rig right?


Yea same place as whea errors?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yea same place as whea errors?


Yep just type event viewer in the search window on the windows start button and it should be there under the errors tab.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep just type event viewer in the search window on the windows start button and it should be there under the errors tab.


yup ill be...shows errors 4 of them. one around the time IIRC that it happened.


----------



## znarf

just got my second lightning, SLI and just love the smoothness


----------



## SkllZ

should i get the gigabyte or evga version? I just can't decide..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> just got my second lightning, SLI and just love the smoothness


Errmmmmm.... won't one SLI bridge do the trick? I thought other SLI connectors were for 3-4 way SLI?


----------



## znarf

it works with my setup


----------



## znarf

get the lightning and switch to LN2 (BIOS)


----------



## Gmt

Well, my experience tells me different. I have a Chieftec CFT-750-14C 750W PSU 80+ certified, delivering [email protected] rail but it did not boot no matter what I've tried. So this 600W/42A might not be so true. It may require more, maybe 800W/50A??


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gmt*
> 
> Well, my experience tells me different. I have a Chieftec CFT-750-14C 750W PSU 80+ certified, delivering [email protected] rail but it did not boot no matter what I've tried. So this 600W/42A might not be so true. It may require more, maybe 800W/50A??


My PSU handles it with no problem at all. [email protected] Rail.


----------



## Gmt

From what I see your PSU is a 2012 model while mine is a 2008 one. + yours deliver 62A while mine is very close the what is called minimum requirement of 42A. 42A which I strongly believe now it is not really the minimum necessary.


----------



## whyscotty

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/f0.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2500k @ 5.0

770 Lightning @ 1385/8210


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/f0.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 2500k @ 5.0
> 
> 770 Lightning @ 1385/8210


nice is that with only +12mv / +100mv with the newest afterburner


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/f0.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 2500k @ 5.0
> 
> 770 Lightning @ 1385/8210


Gez excellent overclocker. Makes me wanna see what mine will do now lol


----------



## whyscotty

2500k @ 5.0

770 Lightning @ 1359/8210

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/vzh.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bmancreations

How the heck are you guys getting those scores. My default Windforce is 15min and 70max. So how the heck is your OCs that far better....geez, I need to get a bigger PSU to do some overclocks.

*oh right, I am doing it at 1440p lol


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> How the heck are you guys getting those scores. My default Windforce is 15min and 70max. So how the heck is your OCs that far better....geez, I need to get a bigger PSU to do some overclocks.
> 
> *oh right, I am doing it at 1440p lol


haha yeah 1440p will lower scores but overclocking helps in benchmarks for sure! My overclocked valley score is 53.3fps vs 47.2fps (edit: those are the averages at the end/top fps number). Thats also why people say scaling isnt all that well, that was 1345mhz7800mem vs 1176mhz7000mem. I did pass at 8000mhz memory but got one artifact at the end and think it may be because my gpu doesnt have memory heatsinks. I might add some later on for good measure


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> How the heck are you guys getting those scores. My default Windforce is 15min and 70max. So how the heck is your OCs that far better....geez, I need to get a bigger PSU to do some overclocks.
> 
> *oh right, I am doing it at 1440p lol


oops


----------



## bmancreations

Whoops, wrong thread.

Yea need to test at 1080p


----------



## lolzcat

I'll move this question to the PSU section.


----------



## psi_guy

Dang. I just had a system crash while playing Metro: Last Light. I hope it doesn't continue to happen.


----------



## malmental

GPU upgrades for now.....! are completed.
I bought the WF3 GTX 780 for my 'mini' Surround rig and now the WF3 GTX 770 for my 1080p rig.
Yes people both 770 and 780 WF3's...

*I got a good enough offer on my DCII TOP GTX 680 that for 'pocket' change I 'side-graded' to the newer tech in the GTX 770.*
so why not.....













will be officially joining you soon.
sup Benny..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GPU upgrades for now.....! are completed.
> I bought the WF3 GTX 780 for my 'mini' Surround rig and now the WF3 GTX 770 for my 1080p rig.
> Yes people both 770 and 780 WF3's...
> 
> *I got a good enough offer on my DCII TOP GTX 680 that for 'pocket' change I 'side-graded' to the newer tech in the GTX 770.*
> so why not.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be officially joining you soon.
> sup Benny..


Heyyy!


----------



## 66racer

JEZ!! So i just bought crysis 3 on sale (luckily I didnt get it last week lol) and BOY now I know why you guys want to sli 770's haha. On the preset highest setting the game gets mins in the 38-40fps range, the game was still very very smooth on 120hz but buy I could imagine on an sli setup and cranking up some of the settings must be crazy nice!

Im gonna need to switch cases though I think. I think the 770 and the tj08-e arent the best friends. In 76F ambients playing crysis maybe 45mins I peaked at 79C for a bit, that was with an aggressive fan profile already spinning at 100% starting at 64C....This case just doesnt allow for a lot of fresh air but technically I guess things are still ok.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> JEZ!! So i just bought crysis 3 on sale (luckily I didnt get it last week lol) and BOY now I know why you guys want to sli 770's haha. On the preset highest setting the game gets mins in the 38-40fps range, the game was still very very smooth on 120hz but buy I could imagine on an sli setup and cranking up some of the settings must be crazy nice!
> 
> Im gonna need to switch cases though I think. I think the 770 and the tj08-e arent the best friends. In 76F ambients playing crysis maybe 45mins I peaked at 79C for a bit, that was with an aggressive fan profile already spinning at 100% starting at 64C....This case just doesnt allow for a lot of fresh air but technically I guess things are still ok.


The only settings that should be holding you back is AA. At least on 1080p. On that res I can max everything except AA is at SMAA X 2


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> The only settings that should be holding you back is AA. At least on 1080p. On that res I can max everything except AA is at SMAA X 2


Injectors saving the day!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Huh?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

How are the coolers on the EVGA models? Might do the step up program from EVGA with this 660Ti I just bought a few weeks ago.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> How are the coolers on the EVGA models? Might do the step up program from EVGA with this 660Ti I just bought a few weeks ago.


liking this ACX cooler quite a bit. its quite and seems to keep temps down pretty well.
working on an OC now and with a modest fan profile i am maxing at 65C.


----------



## MainChicken

I have one with the evga acx cooler. I've overclocked it to 1250 mhz. I have the fan curb set up to be very quiet, max speed is 60%). Max temp while playing metro last light or benchmarking is 75C and I can't hear it over my cpu fan which I have also setup to be quiet.

I want to compare my benchmarks to others on this thread but only have a 1680x1050 monitor. Is there a way to force the benchmarks to run at 1080p, I know I wouldnt be able to see the output while it's benching but if I could run it like this then go back to 1680x1050 to read my score. I've never heard of it being done but maybe there is a way.


----------



## t00sl0w

hey guys, lemme see if i am understanding how to calculate max boost correctly from the 670 guide.
you take the max boost listed in GPU-Z after a run, in my case currently is, 1215 (not done yet of course) then you subtract the max boost listed on the validation page, which in my case is 1165, this gives me a value of 50. which i then add to the max boost from the sensor page of 1215 which totals to a maximum possible boost of 1265?


----------



## 66racer

So I did some stock vs overclock in bf3 for real world comparison since most reviews are usually in SP mode. Honestly there isnt a percieved difference but about a 7-8fps increase in averages. 1176mhz vs 1320mhz/7400mem seems to cause a 2-3C inscrease in temps as well, not bad

This screen shows the fraps data log with precision in the back. Keep in mind ambient temps are 78F so that effects gpu temps a bit.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> The only settings that should be holding you back is AA. At least on 1080p. On that res I can max everything except AA is at SMAA X 2


Sweet, yeah I just played the first level so far. Do you data log with fraps? What kind of fps do you get with everything maxed but AA at smaa x2?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> hey guys, lemme see if i am understanding how to calculate max boost correctly from the 670 guide.
> you take the max boost listed in GPU-Z after a run, in my case currently is, 1215 (not done yet of course) then you subtract the max boost listed on the validation page, which in my case is 1165, this gives me a value of 50. which i then add to the max boost from the sensor page of 1215 which totals to a maximum possible boost of 1265?


let me simplify this for you. Just overclock core little by little with max volts until you find your best stable clock on both core and mem. No equations necessary, just OC then test.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> let me simplify this for you. Just overclock core little by little with max volts until you find your best stable clock on both core and mem. No equations necessary, just OC then test.


nah, i know i how to OC...i am just thrown off by this part of the 670 guide where he is saying that there is "another" max possible boost that can happen?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My Kepler Boost:
So i take my Maximum Core clock (1257) and subtract my Boost Clock (1152) and that will give me my Kepler Boost value of 105. If you want to be really precise, you would then want to round to the nearest multiple of 13, in this case it's 104MHz, to remove any rounding errors in the software.

Max Boost (or Maximum Boosted Frequency, abbreviated MBF):
This is the maximum frequency that the core will run at under full-load when the GPU is free of both power and heat constraints. By that i mean, the card is utilizing it's maximum Kepler Boost without any throttling. The Max Boost is found by adding the max Kepler Boost to the Boost clock (Max Kepler Boost + Boost Clock = Max Boost). This is the most significant number when talking about the overclock on your Kepler-based GPU. It's the ONLY number alone that gives us any indication of the performance of your GPU. So please, when describing your overclock, use THIS number, not the offset, not the Kepler Boost, not the Boost Clock, and certainly not the GPU clock.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Fraps data log as requested.

Frames: 20049 - Time: 353607ms - Avg: 56.699 - Min: 33 - Max: 85

Everything maxed except SMAA x 2. 1080P

Level played was the red star rising level. When you're making your way through Cell and the Ceph fighting. Lots of explosions and what not. Overall not a bad card. It seems to me about equal to the 2 x 60 SLI config I use to have. Thinking of using the EVGA step up program and grabbing a titan LE (780) though......


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Fraps data log as requested.
> 
> Frames: 20049 - Time: 353607ms - Avg: 56.699 - Min: 33 - Max: 85
> 
> Everything maxed except SMAA x 2. 1080P
> 
> Level played was the red star rising level. When you're making your way through Cell and the Ceph fighting. Lots of explosions and what not. Overall not a bad card. It seems to me about equal to the 2 x 60 SLI config I use to have. Thinking of using the EVGA step up program and grabbing a titan LE (780) though......


Sweet, that isnt bad at all, what clocks were you at? Makes me wanna fire the game up and try it out. Been on a bf3 binge







Downloading NFS most wanted now too









if you have the funds why not....Thats out my price range right now but even if it wasnt, I dont care for the current stock cooler. I am eyeing out the ROG 780 though.....


----------



## lolzcat

Can you use the step-up program from a GTX 770 to a GTX 780 if you bought a lower-end product that came out later than the one you want...? Seems like it's worth the extra $230 to me.


----------



## Beemo

Just stopping by to see what's up.

I have an EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB that I got installed last night, yay. But man you guys are fast with the OCing lol.



Its all stock, and please forgive me I'm still getting used to this forum and the entire OC/Benchmark thing.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Sweet, that isnt bad at all, what clocks were you at? Makes me wanna fire the game up and try it out. Been on a bf3 binge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading NFS most wanted now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have the funds why not....Thats out my price range right now but even if it wasnt, I dont care for the current stock cooler. I am eyeing out the ROG 780 though.....


Clocks where 1300 on core and +300 on mem.

I have the funds, but I should wait and see what next month looks like. I run a business so it can be feast or famine. Ill put the money aside for now invade I need it. Not like this is a slouch or anything.


----------



## burtie

Man I can't believe I only bought a 670 last month and didn't realise the 770 had just come out. I've still got a few days left to send the 670 back to amazon... is it worth the upgrade?

Thanks









Sent from my Transformer Pad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> Man I can't believe I only bought a 670 last month and didn't realise the 770 had just come out. I've still got a few days left to send the 670 back to amazon... is it worth the upgrade?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad using Tapatalk HD


If you can and are willing yes. Its basically a gtx 680 on steroids at the cost of a 670


----------



## DarkSamus

^^This.
I honestly think you would be silly to not take the GTX 770 as an upgrade.


----------



## revro

hmm 770 4gb oc gigabyte @1189mhz costs 460eur, 780 stock @900mhz gigabyte costs 575eur. should i go with 780? i know that 780 sc (993mhz) is like 10fps more than 770 oc, but i guess stock gb 780 is like stock 780 and from tests thats where 770 oc wf3 is. so i guess gb 770 oc 4gb is the way to go









GURU3d7xxOverview.xls 9k .xls file


thank you
revro


----------



## LinkPro

My 770 has been burning in for a few days now. Was going to get the SC but they ran out of stock on amazon (cheaper 1-day shipping than newegg) so I went with the standard version instead. I ended up overclocking it to the SC clocks anyways which was super easy to do. I generally don't overclock graphics cards but this one takes almost no effort to get a nice clock boost out of.

Still wish that they'd make a 770 with the Titan cooler though. Technically I have funds for a 780 but don't see myself using that much power, it'll end up being a waste. Heck even the 770 is already a waste considering I play mostly just SC2 and CS:GO on 1080p.


----------



## burtie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> If you can and are willing yes. Its basically a gtx 680 on steroids at the cost of a 670


Awesome, think I'll send the 670 back then. Which 770 do you think it's best? I was looking at the asus version as I got the asus 670 and was very pleased with how quiet it was.

Sent from my Transformer Pad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## revro

hmm my 660ftw 3gb just plays bioshock infinite at ultra+fxaa at about 34 min fps and average probably in 50s @1440p. i guess going 770 4gb would be just to futureproof and i can get 165eur for my old card so when i count in AC3 i am out of 35eur altogether on this upgrade, not bad i guess

best
revro


----------



## burtie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm my 660ftw 3gb just plays bioshock infinite at ultra+fxaa at about 34 min fps and average probably in 50s @1440p. i guess going 770 4gb would be just to futureproof and i can get 165eur for my old card so when i count in AC3 i am out of 35eur altogether on this upgrade, not bad i guess
> 
> best
> revro


I worked out that I would be £36 out on the uograde. Not bad









Sent from my Transformer Pad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bmancreations

After fiddling with the fans on my card (windforce) that noise I talked about before seemed to have gone away for good. But never really know.

The problem is, I was playing a game, and it went crazy, not sure if it was the card or the game (first assassin's creed). So not that intensive.

I might get a replacement just to be safe, but that means probably a week without the card at least


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> Awesome, think I'll send the 670 back then. Which 770 do you think it's best? I was looking at the asus version as I got the asus 670 and was very pleased with how quiet it was.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad using Tapatalk HD


The asus card is an excellent choice as well.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> Awesome, think I'll send the 670 back then. Which 770 do you think it's best? I was looking at the asus version as I got the asus 670 and was very pleased with how quiet it was.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad using Tapatalk HD


There are several good ones out there, but the asus is my favorite. I had the msi gamer which cools nicely but i hate the brown pcb. The lightning you get a lot of card, but didnt like yellow and the $50 premium doesnt guarentee a good overclocker. So when it came down to it It was between the asus and windforce. having owned previous asus cards I went with asus. Evga has the best customer support though, I just dont care for the look of the plastic on the cooler. Especially since in my case the cooler faces up


----------



## johntauwhare

This is weird. My second Zotac would not take the +12mv overvolt. The BIOS is the same as the first card. So I adjusted the P00 - Voltage in the BIOS to 1212.5mv. Now it goes to 1212.5mv in P00 state. And it also now idles at 1212.5mv as well (135MHz). On test it's the same speed as the first card in Valley (56.8 fps) and Heaven (44.0 fps) but it doesn't need any core offset, it just runs at 1306Hz. In fact to get it stable in Heaven I had to give it -13 offset. The first card takes +39 or +52 offset. Now to find out what happens when I SLI these babies..


----------



## RichiRichX

Hey all,

Got my 2GB Gigabyte GTX 770 OC WF3 a few days ago and built my PC









I tried it out in BF3 and got very good frames. In Sony Vegas, editing videos with the best preview setting is also great, so I'm more than satisfied









I just had a question: is it normal that the package does not have any plastic wrap around it? Also the anti-static bag was closed with just a piece of normal tape. (Excuse my paranoia ^^).

You can check out my build here, lots of pics









http://www.overclock.net/t/1400729/brand-new-badass-haswell-build-d-pics

-Rich


----------



## revro

dont know but i am sure you can check it on youtube by watching some unboxing/unpacking videos for that card. in last time every product i wanna buy i just watch unboxing on youtube first









best
revro


----------



## STUNT1990

Anyone here with a EVGA GTX 770 ACX?
I have a couple of questions about this product, as I´m planning on getting it tomorrow xD

Does it have a sntandard pcb? same as the 770/780/TITAN reference cards?
I would like to make sure that there are waterblocks for this GPU before buying it.

What the size of the card? any picture of it installed on a motherboard? (ATX or XLATX would be the best to compare with mine)

I´ve seen the backplate promotion on EVGA´s website, do I need to get the card on their website to enter in this promotion?
I would prefer to buy it in a local shop.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## lolzcat

Standard PCB.

Here's a photo of it with the backplate on in my case on an ATX motherboard.


I bought mine from Newegg and got the backplate. You get the promotion when you register the card with EVGA.


----------



## STUNT1990

Thank you very much lolzcat








Seems to be about the same wide as my motherboard, great








Also great news about the pcb and backplate


----------



## 66racer

I have to say I think evga has the nicest looking back plates followed by asus in a close second.


----------



## lolzcat

No problem buddy!









What waterblock are you planning on using with your GTX 770, should you buy one? I've been thinking about building my first water cooling system.


----------



## STUNT1990

I picked EVGA over ASUS because the asthetics of the cooler xD
EDIT: sorry lolzcat, I didn´t saw your comment.
I´m not planing on water cooling for the moment, my budget is 0 after getting new motherboard, case and GPU xD
But when I do it, I will go with EK as I would like to have all the waterblocks from the same brand and I think that brand is the only one with waterblocks for the RIVE.
Probably nickel and black looking waterblocks, I wouldn´t be using any kind of dyes so there´s no point on showing the water flow inside the blocks for me.


----------



## revro

hmm evga seems more expensive where i live and highest clocked evga is 1111mhz while gigabyte has 1189mhz. well i was inclined to go with gigabyte cause of its 4gb i guess this sealed the deal, unless i win a 780sc in a hexus.net competition after 21st june









best
revro


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have used the msi gamer 770 and asus dcii 770 and to me the asus is more quiet but the msi gamer seems to cool about 2-3c better. The msi maxed at 1241mhz and the asus so far is at 1345mhz so that alone could be the difference in heat production. Both are red and this is my second asus card. I just cant resist their backplate lol.


Thanks for the feeback + rep. Im also in the same boat chossing between MSI N770 gaming and Asus GTX 770 Direct CUII, i was convinced into the Asus from the start, knowing how quiet was the GTX670 DCUII (on friends PC), but after reading Legit Reviews MSI GeForce GTX 770 Gaming and ASUS GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II , seems like Asus focused on better temps for the Boost 2.0, so its more aggresive with the default fan setup, while the MSI seems quieter but will net higher temps.

 
Quote:


> When playing Far Cry 3 and Battlefield 3 for about 30 minutes each, we hit 63C on the ASUS card and 71C on the MSI card. Notice that ASUS has the fan profile fairly aggressive, so the fans are spinning at 2340RPM and they are louder than MSI. During gaming the MSI fans spin at just 1320RPM, so you get less noise and more heat.
> 
> When it comes to temperature testing both the ASUS and MSI GeForce GTX 770 OC cards were found to idle at 27C, but at load there was an 8C difference between the cards. The ASUS GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II clearly runs cooler at full load. It should be noted that we tested with automatic fan control enabled, but you can manually control the fans on both cards.
> 
> When it comes to noise levels the MSI GeForce GTX 770 Gaming OC card was quieter at full load, but the ASUS GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II was quieter at idle.


An in my case TJ08-E, as in yours, the frontal 180mm gives some decent airflow in the back of the GPU, specially for the style of the MSI is open on the back while the asus is semi obstructed.... but the asus has a beautiful backplate.... one thing that i dislike about the ASUS DCUII is no sinks on memory, while the MSI has like a front plate that does cover it.

 

  

I'm still not sure which of the two should go for.


----------



## 66racer

Abula
They are both good cards but I wish i got the asus from the start. After some more thermal testing I think both msi and asus at 100% cool about the same. The asus is more quiet though. I do wish it had memory heatsinks but mine benched up to 8000mhz but at that speed I had a single artifact at the end of valley 1.0 extreme settings.

The asus backplate and msi brown pcb are unseen in the tj08e since they face down but if you switch cases you will be happy to have a backplate. Im probably gonna switch to the corsair 350d soon. Facing up the msi cooler looks a little meaner but style wise I prefer the asus regardless.

I appreciate how the asus is on a custom pcb vs msi gamer which appears closer to reference.


----------



## bmancreations

My stock Gigabyte Windforce 2GB 770 is idol around 37C (can hit 26C) and seems to max out at 78C.

Is that good or bad?

*Well actually, what is considered idol?


----------



## MainChicken

Guys would you believe I managed to run out of vram on my 2gb card at 1650x1080 with out even trying









I wanted to see how crysis 3 would run with everything on very high and AA on FXAA
The on screen textures got bugged and the game crashed. I tried this a few times then checked precision x and yes the card hit it's max memory limit!
Have we made a mistake by getting a 2GB card? I'm fairly sure I should still get playable frame rates at those settings if I just had more vram
I went for the 2GB card becuse I have heard many times that 2gb is plenty for 1080p and my monitor has even less pixels.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Negative. I play at 1080p everything same as turbsettings and my VRAM dident do that. Something else is going on with your rig. You will never use that VRAM at that res unless you have a ton of mods.


----------



## MainChicken

Everything on Very High and FXAA enaled? Can you check what your vram usage is in welcome to the jungle map? Maybe there is something wrong with my PC.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Typically between 1400-1600 VRAM usage. Something is definitely up. I use better AA then fxaa. I use SMAA. So something is up.


----------



## MainChicken

Cool thanks for the info, I will look into it then probably some software problem on my end


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Guys would you believe I managed to run out of vram on my 2gb card at 1650x1080 with out even trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to see how crysis 3 would run with everything on very high and AA on FXAA
> The on screen textures got bugged and the game crashed. I tried this a few times then checked precision x and yes the card hit it's max memory limit!
> Have we made a mistake by getting a 2GB card? I'm fairly sure I should still get playable frame rates at those settings if I just had more vram
> I went for the 2GB card becuse I have heard many times that 2gb is plenty for 1080p and my monitor has even less pixels.


What driver version? This is not normal procedure a game shouldn't max out on VRAM like that. I can't speak for Cry 3 I don't have it.
Also if I am not mistaken once a VRAM threshold is reached(1.8 on a 2GB card I believe it was for Skyrim modded) any extra needed VRAM(with reason) was loaded into extra available system RAM.
I think for Skyrim this bought you a lets say 750gb window over the VRAM on the card. Ofc this was after the game was LAA patched officially.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Negative. I play at 1080p everything same as turbsettings and my VRAM dident do that. Something else is going on with your rig. You will never use that VRAM at that res unless you have a ton of mods.


^This. I have never ran out of VRAM so to speak. Mods and injectors maybe....but afaik SMAA is like an almost 0 performance hit...so probably just mods.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> My stock Gigabyte Windforce 2GB 770 is idol around 37C (can hit 26C) and seems to max out at 78C.
> 
> Is that good or bad?
> 
> *Well actually, what is considered idol?


Well its probably on the stock fan profile so that about normal I would say assuming your ambient temp in your room is 78F+ or so. Idle can be anywhere from 36-40C in warm climate. I have 40% fan speed as my minimum since the card is so quiet and have 100% start at around 64C to try to keep the card under 70C. I think 90C is where it gets dangerous on these, but try to keep it under 70C as a luxury but is sound is more important, just keep it under the 79C that is the stock limit where it starts to throttle the card. It used to be 70C on the first run of these cards but boost 2.0 now lets it go higher.


----------



## MainChicken

After lecturing people for so long about restarting their PC before reporting a problem and of course I didn't follow my own advice.
So after a restart I now get about 1.5 GB vram usage with very high setting and fxaa. It goes to 1.95 GB with MSAA x8, I see no need to ever run with AA that high but I'm still surprised a game can use so much vram at 1680x1050!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> After lecturing people for so long about restarting their PC before reporting a problem and of course I didn't follow my own advice.
> So after a restart I now get about 1.5 GB vram usage with very high setting and fxaa. It goes to 1.95 GB with MSAA x8, I see no need to ever run with AA that high but I'm still surprised a game can use so much vram at 1680x1050!


Glad to here you resolved it.









Ya MSAA takes alot of vram in C3. I use to have a GTX 670 with 4GB and I was able to get skyrim to push just over 3GB at 1080p. lol


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> My stock Gigabyte Windforce 2GB 770 is idol around 37C (can hit 26C) and seems to max out at 78C.
> 
> Is that good or bad?
> 
> *Well actually, what is considered idol?


That depends on where you live. Mine is 26 idle and around 72-73 full load with the fan running full speed (EVGA, ACX version).

Idol would probably be something like 20-25 idle and <70 full load.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Its *idle* guys not *idol*.









You are right it depends on where you live, what case you have, and other components that may be contributing to heat.


----------



## MainChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> That depends on where you live. Mine is 26 idle and around 72-73 full load with the fan running full speed (EVGA, ACX version).
> 
> Idol would probably be something like 20-25 idle and <70 full load.


Do you have high ambient temperatures?
Does your card hit 80C with lower fan speed? 100% fan speed would be very annoying for me.

I have my acx cooler to run at 60% while gaming, it hits 78C on what I would consider a warm day but normally 75C is the max it will hit. Games never bring it to 80C only stress tests will make it go to that temperature and I do notice throttling at that stage.
Love the cooler 60% speed is nice an quiet


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Do you have high ambient temperatures?
> Does your card hit 80C with lower fan speed? 100% fan speed would be very annoying for me.
> 
> I have my acx cooler to run at 60% while gaming, it hits 78C on what I would consider a warm day but normally 75C is the max it will hit. Games never bring it to 80C only stress tests will make it go to that temperature and I do notice throttling at that stage.
> Love the cooler 60% speed is nice an quiet


My max temp under load is 51 C. Single ACX in a HAF932. Room temp is 72 F avg. No OC past factory and boost.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> My max temp under load is 51 C. Single ACX in a HAF932. Room temp is 72 F avg. No OC past factory and boost.


That's crazy, whats an ACX?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> That's crazy, whats an ACX?


Non reference dual fan cooler design new to the 7xx EVGA ACX cards.
Instead of the reference single intake centrifuge fan that sucks in air and blows it out the back of the case it is a dual fan blower design. If you have a case with good airflow and ventilation it is better than the reference design. Especially for a single gpu setup.


----------



## MainChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> That's crazy, whats an ACX?


ACX is EVGAs cooler. I forgot to say my card is overclocked to 1250 mhz.
I would only worry about temperature if you are hitting 80C in games.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> That's crazy, whats an ACX?


Its the evga acx cooler version of the 770...edit: MainChicken beat me to it!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> ACX is EVGAs cooler. I forgot to say my card is overclocked to 1250 mhz.
> I would only worry about temperature if you are hitting 80C in games.


No worry I assumed it was...just giving your a reference of how low it can go tempwise. I still barely believe that max temp.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> No worry I assumed it was...just giving your a reference of how low it can go tempwise. I still barely believe that max temp.


Well now I want my card to be 50C Max, what the hell!


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Well now I want my card to be 50C Max, what the hell!


the acx is a good cooler man, with my OC i hit 63C max earlier doing some benching runs and then gaming after.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

It is a good cooler. I have a small case(prodigy) and with a hefty OC of 1320 it never breaks 70C usually hangs around 69c


----------



## bmancreations

Yea I have the Prodigy as well, just the OC that comes with the Windforce.

It almost seems too variable, when I am just browsing, videos and stuff, I see between 38C - 52C. I haven't tested too much gaming or what not, but the highest I have seen so far is 78C. So I am kinda worried. I did have the issue with the fans making sound, but I fiddled with it, now I am worried about the card in general.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Yea I have the Prodigy as well, just the OC that comes with the Windforce.
> 
> It almost seems too variable, when I am just browsing, videos and stuff, I see between 38C - 52C. I haven't tested too much gaming or what not, but the highest I have seen so far is 78C. So I am kinda worried. I did have the issue with the fans making sound, but I fiddled with it, now I am worried about the card in general.


From time to time my fans will make a weird noise. 78c is not to bad. keep in mind they are perfectly safe temps, the minute they are not you will just get throttling. Its almost impossible to damage CPU/GPU nowadays with temps, cause of the built in safety measures.


----------



## Cial00

Got the 770 Lightning, absolutely love it. Definitely worth the extra $50. Boosted almost 70 mhz over stock specs on startup, and I was able to further oc it to 1333/8000 on air. Runs like a dream. Here's my Valley bench:


----------



## burtie

Well my Asus 770 has been shipped and my 670 sent back.

Cant wait for it to be delivered...I am not going to be able to sleep until it arrives, feels to much like Christmas lol










Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## STUNT1990

Just got back from the shop, I already have my GTX 770.
EVGA GTX 770 ACX SC

I thought it was the standar ACX edition, but it´s the superclocked one








The box is damaged in one corner but it was the last one on the store so I took it anyway


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> Well my Asus 770 has been shipped and my 670 sent back.
> 
> Cant wait for it to be delivered...I am not going to be able to sleep until it arrives, feels to much like Christmas lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


you'll like it...
I had a faster GTX 680 (with mem clocked) but got a nice price on it so for literally 'change' I grabbed the GTX 770.
and my SLi 670's are now 780's, I have one with one on the way next pay period.

patience pays off.


----------



## motokill36

Any one got some 1440P results ?


----------



## 66racer

Just remember guys your room temp is the biggest factor in temps. All these coolers are very good. Next biggest factor would be the case air flow.

Just to stress the importance of case internal air circulation....my silverstone tj08e case I had setup with a 180mm radiator in push/pull which worked great on my shorter 670, didnt do too bad on the 10" msi 770 either, but the asus 770 being 10.5" nearly rested on the radiator fan thus not allowing the hot air to escape the card the way it was designed too. I removed the pull fan on the radiator giving the video card anothet 1/2 inch of breathing room and temps dropped 3-4c by that alone.

My room temp this time of year is already 78-80f and at 1320mhz gaming im hitting 69-71c depending on the game. At night when temps drop to 75F ambient the card will sit around 66-69c gaming.

Before ambients get into the 90s I wanna switch to a bigger case for better airflow, the corsair 350d will probably be it. Before I used to have a room with ac and in 72F ambient you never need to worry lol

Edit:
Oh and my ambient temps arent guesses, I always have an air thermometer in the room and an ir temp guage, nothing fancy but I like to know temps for overclocking purposes


----------



## STUNT1990

@66racer: why do you use farenheit for ambient temps and celsius for GPU temps?
(maybe it´s common, I don´t know, it my first time with a GPU where it´s worth the time reading benchmarks xD all my previous ones where crappy old cards)


----------



## Thoth420

I use Celsius for everything makes life simple.


----------



## 66racer

I use Fahrenheit because I live in America! Lol jk I use F for ambient since all the mechanical guages here in the usa have more accurate marks for F and makes C a guess. So I just calculate Celsius from my Fahrenheit numbers when i need too. I keep the gpu Celsius since thats the pc community standard lol.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> @66racer: why do you use farenheit for ambient temps and celsius for GPU temps?
> (maybe it´s common, I don´t know, it my first time with a GPU where it´s worth the time reading benchmarks xD all my previous ones where crappy old cards)


prob just a regional thing. F is whats used in america, even though C is used by everyone for technology based temps.
so, natively, its easier to draw a room temp estimate or reading based on F instead of C...it know it is for me, even though i understand C in relation to F, its still more natural to just throw out a F reading because its what i grew up with.


----------



## malmental

if you ask me the temperature outside by looking at a thermometer or watching the weather man on TV
then it's Fahrenheit, but ask me the temps of any part of computing and it's Celsius.
simple and plain.

(in my part of the US anyways...)


----------



## MasterMind148

Supp! Guys im new here and I just installed the Arctic Accelero Hybrid VGA Cooling got 25-35c.
Going to oc today just is there any automatic oc programs.
can any one tell why I get more (35 fps) on ultra setts in heaven bench on higher resolution than 1920.








And will it be worth the 5 ghz amd switch from a 3550 fx 4.9 oc for more fps.
Ps: Im esl :thumb:esl thanks guys ur the best and keep fighting the power!!!
y is my post not as skyny as urs


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterMind148*
> 
> Supp! Guys im new here and I just installed the Arctic Accelero Hybrid VGA Cooling got 25-35c.
> Going to oc today just is there any automatic oc programs.
> can any one tell why I get more (35 fps) on ultra setts in heaven bench on higher resolution than 1920.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And will it be worth the 5 ghz amd switch from a 3550 fx 4.9 oc for more fps.
> Ps: Im esl :thumb:esl thanks guys ur the best and keep fighting the power!!!
> y is my post not as skyny as urs


If your already on a fx 8 core cpu overclocked at 4.9ghz it won't be worth switching unless money isnt an issue and you wanna do it for fun.

Overclocking the 770 can be worth as much as a 7-10fps increase on the average fps, that said its generally not noticeable but on some games you might feel it.

There isnt an automatic oc tool but evga precision has been my favorite tool for that.

Have fun dude. Ask anything you need


----------



## MasterMind148

Tanks man but what if the 5ghz amd ocs to 8ghz than worth ,and higher resolution = more fps on heaven ultra max all + i have to get a second one coz its so cool how the mem intergrads with sli now a days


----------



## MasterMind148

Im planning to get the LG 29EA93 29" IPS LED Monitor
- 2560 x 1080, 14ms, 5000000:1 for 750$ is that fine for this card or will I need to sli


----------



## mshaddix

Hey guys, I got my WF3 770 this weekend and I've noticed some strange behavior.

I do not put my computer to sleep but my monitors enter sleep/power saving mode and will not wake from this since installing the 770.

I have 2 different monitors connected, so I know it can't be a monitor issue. Has anyone else seen this? I'm using the latest NVIDIA Drivers and GEFORCE Experience is installed as well.

Thanks.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Hey guys, I got my WF3 770 this weekend and I've noticed some strange behavior.
> 
> I do not put my computer to sleep but my monitors enter sleep/power saving mode and will not wake from this since installing the 770.
> 
> I have 2 different monitors connected, so I know it can't be a monitor issue. Has anyone else seen this? I'm using the latest NVIDIA Drivers and GEFORCE Experience is installed as well.
> 
> Thanks.


Have you tried clicking the mouse, my older system used to do this, where just moving the mouse would not do anything.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Hey guys, I got my WF3 770 this weekend and I've noticed some strange behavior.
> 
> I do not put my computer to sleep but my monitors enter sleep/power saving mode and will not wake from this since installing the 770.
> 
> I have 2 different monitors connected, so I know it can't be a monitor issue. Has anyone else seen this? I'm using the latest NVIDIA Drivers and GEFORCE Experience is installed as well.
> 
> Thanks.


check and see if you have Hybrid Sleep enabled in Power settings, if so then disable it.


----------



## mshaddix

Yeah, tried mouse clicking, CTRL-ALT-DELETE, turning the monitors off/on.. The system was still running fine. I could hear sounds coming out of the speakers but the the monitors were both blank. Restarting the computer fixes the problem. I've experienced this twice since Saturday. I haven't found a pattern yet.. just checking to see if anyone else has seen this particular behavior.


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> check and see if you have Hybrid Sleep enabled in Power settings, if so then disable it.


I have all the power settings set to custom, but I will check that when I get home.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> check and see if you have Hybrid Sleep enabled in Power settings, if so then disable it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the power settings set to custom, but I will check that when I get home.
Click to expand...

I'm betting that this is the culprit but, I'm not betting any money.....


----------



## MasterMind148

can i sli a 780 with a 770 mabe from a bios flash É


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterMind148*
> 
> can i sli a 780 with a 770 mabe from a bios flash É


no


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterMind148*
> 
> Im planning to get the LG 29EA93 29" IPS LED Monitor
> - 2560 x 1080, 14ms, 5000000:1 for 750$ is that fine for this card or will I need to sli


Pretty sure you will get ghosting with 14ms response time. Thibk 8ms is the most you would want. 2560x1440 isnt cheap to get into and the korean panels are probably the best way into them unless you have tons of funds.


----------



## STUNT1990

Thank you for the explanation guys








We use Celsius for everything in Spain, I knew that Farenheit is used in the states but I didn´t new that the GPU temps only show on Clesius and I didin´t understand why wasn´t everything on Farenheit.


----------



## burtie

Just out of curiosity does anyone know how big the Asus 770 is compared to the Asus 670?

I just ordered one and didn't stop to think if it would be any physically bigger...

I just assumed it was the same size


----------



## lolzcat

Haha. I used to monitor my hardware in Fahrenheit. That is until all of the articles I started reading always showed CPUs and GPUs in Celsius. Celsius is the easiest measurement to use in a discussion on a global scale, and the easiest to understand when comparing with what you read online.

I don't understand why America has to complicate everything by using different systems of measurement than the rest of the world. I don't particularly like that.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Haha. I used to monitor my hardware in Fahrenheit. That is until all of the articles I started reading always showed CPUs and GPUs in Celsius. Celsius is the easiest measurement to use in a discussion on a global scale, and the easiest to understand when comparing with what you read online.
> 
> I don't understand why America has to complicate everything by using different systems of measurement than the rest of the world. I don't particularly like that.


Well, back then when someone decided with measuring units they wanted to use there wasn´t internet xD so it wasn´t so easy to decide.
Luckyly we only have Celsius, Farenheit and Kelvin.. Imagine if we had one unit per country xD

@burtie: I think both models are 10.7 inches.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> Just out of curiosity does anyone know how big the Asus 770 is compared to the Asus 670?
> 
> I just ordered one and didn't stop to think if it would be any physically bigger...
> 
> I just assumed it was the same size


The asus gtx 770 is only 10.5" and apperently the 670 is longer if spec is right at 10.7"

Considering the 10.5" on the 770 is accurate since I own one, Im sure the 670 truely is a bit longer...I was surprised to see that myself lol


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I need volunteers for a project thread I'm working on.

I need people with vishera CPUs, if you have a vishera CPU and a 770 GPU let me know.

I'm making a comparison thread.


----------



## Ultisym

Whats the project dimaggio


----------



## Yungbenny911

Stock run, no tweaks...


----------



## SkllZ

I need help guys.. I can't decide which GTX 770 to get. Is Gigabyte Windforce good?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkllZ*
> 
> I need help guys.. I can't decide which GTX 770 to get. Is Gigabyte Windforce good?


Yes, but you can also get MSI G series, great card


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Whats the project dimaggio


As a owner of both Vishera CPU's and IVY/Sandy. I have always vouched for both. However there is one myth I would like to put to bed. That is the myth that Vishera can't handle single threaded games. people always point to Intel for games like SC2 and CIV. Although I agree with that, it horribly overrated. I discovered this last night while playing some SC2 my Ivy 3770K atg 4.8GHz was brought to its knees, and I was shocked to see me only getting 30-40 FPS with major battles.

So I plan on calling out the B.S. and putting a more realistic comparison. I fully stand behind that Ivy is stronger in single threaded apps, and in most multithreaded as well, but that vishera is no slouch either.

So I need a person with a vishera CPU to run some benchmarks. Like SC2 (a specific level), another for Crysis 3 (specific level) and a few others.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> As a owner of both Vishera CPU's and IVY/Sandy. I have always vouched for both. However there is one myth I would like to put to bed. That is the myth that Vishera can't handle single threaded games. people always point to Intel for games like SC2 and CIV. Although I agree with that, it horribly overrated. I discovered this last night while playing some SC2 my Ivy 3770K atg 4.8GHz was brought to its knees, and I was shocked to see me only getting 30-40 FPS with major battles.
> 
> So I plan on calling out the B.S. and putting a more realistic comparison. I fully stand behind that Ivy is stronger in single threaded apps, and in most multithreaded as well, but that vishera is no slouch either.
> 
> So I need a person with a vishera CPU to run some benchmarks. Like SC2 (a specific level), another for Crysis 3 (specific level) and a few others.


Yeah I think the whole cpu bottleneck issue is overhyped. I had an 1100t @ 4.2ghz when BF3 came out and switched to a 2500k at 4.8ghz with the same gtx570 @ 900mhz and it didnt really make a difference. Although gpu use on the 1100t would fluctuate from 95-99% and the intel at 97-99% or so, but it made no noticeable difference. Think I have the screens saved still but was soooo bummed that I accidentally formatted the wrong partition and lost a lot of my AMD benchmarks, including fx-8150 @ 4.9ghz benches....still have some but not all the gaming ones I had.

I think the worst thing about amd is that they dont have the matx and itx mobo selections that intel has, that was one reason why I went intel, wanting to do an matx build.


----------



## bmancreations

Alright, you guys convinced me.

I am heading out tomorrow to pick up a 750W PSU to replace my 550W, it's brand new so I get money back. I am also picking up an after market cooler for my CPU, and a 230 case fan that will replace a 120. I want me some overclocking!

Actually, I have to RMA my Windforce first, which sucks because it will take about a week.


----------



## Ultisym

I have both games, so send me some details in pm. I will try and put it to the test this weekend. Its been awhile since i played starcraft 2 (i dont have the expansion pack), but i have not been able to bottleneck Cry 3. Check out the specs for the rest of my machine and see if its suitable for your goal. I dont run an SSD.


----------



## Yungbenny911

How did i do?









*Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 GHz --- 770 SLI --- 1320 MHz / 1954 MHz --- 104.6 FPS --- 4375*



*Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8Ghz-- GTX 770 SLI --- 1320Mhz core --- 2004 Mhz memory.
*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6744173


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> How did i do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 GHz --- 770 SLI --- 1320 MHz / 1954 MHz --- 104.6 FPS --- 4375*
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8Ghz-- GTX 770 SLI --- 1320Mhz core --- 2004 Mhz memory.
> *
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6744173


haha nuts! How is crysis 3?


----------



## MainChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Alright, you guys convinced me.
> 
> I am heading out tomorrow to pick up a 750W PSU to replace my 550W, it's brand new so I get money back. I am also picking up an after market cooler for my CPU, and a 230 case fan that will replace a 120. I want me some overclocking!
> 
> Actually, I have to RMA my Windforce first, which sucks because it will take about a week.


750 watts? Are you going sli 770?


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> 750 watts? Are you going sli 770?


No, just a really good deal on a 750 which ends up being the same price I paid for the 550.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> haha nuts! How is crysis 3?


Oh i have not tried that yet







... I'll get back with results on MAX settings


----------



## bmancreations

This might be more of a side question but umm,

Anyone have experience with Topower PSUs? The Nano Series in particular? They have a semi-modular 80plus bronze 800W for 79.99, which is crazy?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> This might be more of a side question but umm,
> 
> Anyone have experience with Topower PSUs? The Nano Series in particular? They have a semi-modular 80plus bronze 800W for 79.99, which is crazy?


Im not a psu guru but you really dont wanna skimp on quality for overclocking. Cheap power supplies often come short of the delivered power rating or have spikes or other weird stuff. Seasonic, corsair and a few others are solid. I would rather get a 6xx watt name brand than 800watt no name. Try reading revjews with the units in your price range, there are some hard core reviewers that hook up oscilloscopes to get the most accurate readings.

I just did some google searching and topower seems hit n miss. Seems like a mediocre company. That said you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey *66racer*

I did a Metro LL instead..







sorry i'll do a Crysis 3 bench later when i install it...

*Metro LL MAX settings, Extreme Tess, Advanced Physx (basically everything turned ON)*


----------



## revro

did you delid the cpu to oc it heavilly? cause i dont know how longevity of ivy or haswell will be without delidding. i guess i either go with sandy e or pray that ivy e has quality tim and contact between ihs and the other thingie. my brain is not what it used to be









best
revro


----------



## feznz

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d7p4k/

Hi Guys I would like to join your club








I am wondering has anyone had any issues with ASUS XONAR DSX sound card with SLI 770s 320.18 drivers
I am trying to decide when my 580s blew up if it somehow damaged the sound card or a driver issue.
sounds ok with playing music but when using 5.1 games with 5driver headphones I have a crackling sound and drivers cutting in and out.
anyone with these issues before I get a new soundcard?


----------



## lolzcat

Dude, your sig quote just made my life. Lol. Inspirational, in it's own way.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> did you delid the cpu to oc it heavilly? cause i dont know how longevity of ivy or haswell will be without delidding. i guess i either go with sandy e or pray that ivy e has quality tim and contact between ihs and the other thingie. my brain is not what it used to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Nope... works fine for me







...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d7p4k/
> 
> Hi Guys I would like to join your club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering has anyone had any issues with ASUS XONAR DSX sound card with SLI 770s 320.18 drivers
> I am trying to decide when my 580s blew up if it somehow damaged the sound card or a driver issue.
> sounds ok with playing music but when using 5.1 games with 5driver headphones I have a crackling sound and drivers cutting in and out.
> anyone with these issues before I get a new soundcard?


Welcome!









Fill the form to Join the club









*Click Here*


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Dude, your sig quote just made my life. Lol. Inspirational, in it's own way.










I stole that quote
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Fill the from to Join the club


Done Thanks

BTW solved audio problem changed sample rate from 192khz to 96khz


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> How did i do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770K @ 4.8 GHz --- 770 SLI --- 1320 MHz / 1954 MHz --- 104.6 FPS --- 4375*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8Ghz-- GTX 770 SLI --- 1320Mhz core --- 2004 Mhz memory.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6744173


Only 70% better than the sli gtx 660


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im not a psu guru but you really dont wanna skimp on quality for overclocking. Cheap power supplies often come short of the delivered power rating or have spikes or other weird stuff. Seasonic, corsair and a few others are solid. I would rather get a 6xx watt name brand than 800watt no name. Try reading revjews with the units in your price range, there are some hard core reviewers that hook up oscilloscopes to get the most accurate readings.
> 
> I just did some google searching and topower seems hit n miss. Seems like a mediocre company. That said you gotta do what you gotta do.


Quoted for truth. The corsair cx600 i had only delivered a good consistent 480 watts. With a cpu and gpu OC (was a 660ti at the time) i was pushing that PSU hard and had no faith in it. The 770 pulls considerably more juice. PSU is not a good place to skimp seeing as how it can take everything with it if it fails catastrophically. i also bought a decent UPS to keep watch on what I am pulling after this. The 770 is a power hungry gpu IMO. With the gpu OC'd and the cpu OC'd, i was pulling 60 to 70% of the rated 740 watts on the UPS doing benchmarks on a 650 watt PSU. I don't think a 750 watt PSU is out of the question, especially if you overclock heavily. I only run a mild OC most of the time and thats all i was running on that 60 to 70% pull. Now during games the draw is usually only around 40 to 50% draw on the UPS which is right where I want it to be. Doesn't kick the cooling fans in the UPS on







.


----------



## verst

Hi guys,

Thinking of getting a GTX 770 but am stuck between ASUS DCU2 and EVGA SC/ACX.
ASUS is marketing higher quality components, more phases and custom PCB while a lot of people are recommending EVGA for cooling even though it is reference design PCB.
They both come with backplates...

Which one would you recommend?


----------



## Ultisym

Both good cards. I chose to go with the ASUS because of the powerphase design and several other features. The ASUS cools very well too and i just like the attention to detail, digi vrm, well the overall design. But having owned several EVGA cards,I dont think you can go wrong with either. I gave the nod to the ASUS card this time.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verst*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Thinking of getting a GTX 770 but am stuck between ASUS DCU2 and EVGA SC/ACX.
> ASUS is marketing higher quality components, more phases and custom PCB while a lot of people are recommending EVGA for cooling even though it is reference design PCB.
> They both come with backplates...
> 
> Which one would you recommend?


Both cards are good cards, you cant really go wrong with the current selection of cards but I went with the Asus and love it. It looks great and performs great. Evga customer support is the best and asus has had some horror stories but luckily i have yet to have a gpu need rma. At the end of the day since both are good just get the one you visually like more.

Note: the asus gtx770 seems to have the hotwire section if you later choose to do more voltage than stock, in case you go with a water block. Effectively making it comparable to the lightning


----------



## Ultisym

This may have been covered elsewhere but I'd rather hear it from other 770 owners.

The driver issue with the .18 driver "damaging gpus" Is there another older driver that is being recommended? Currently I am running the driver that simply came with the card and I have not had the first issue. Honestly, I plan on just leaving it be until the next version comes out because of this fact. But I have been asked this question a couple of times now and was wondering what the recommendation is for the 770 since its so new. The .18 driver is the only version NVIDIA has put out since release of the 700 series isnt it? If so will the 680 drivers work for the time being (ie anyone tried it?).

Ive actually been getting excellent performance with this driver so far.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> This may have been covered elsewhere but I'd rather hear it from other 770 owners.
> 
> The driver issue with the .18 driver "damaging gpus" Is there another older driver that is being recommended? Currently I am running the driver that simply came with the card and I have not had the first issue. Honestly, I plan on just leaving it be until the next version comes out because of this fact. But I have been asked this question a couple of times now and was wondering what the recommendation is for the 770 since its so new. The .18 driver is the only version NVIDIA has put out since release of the 700 series isnt it? If so will the 680 drivers work for the time being (ie anyone tried it?).
> 
> Ive actually been getting excellent performance with this driver so far.


Im using the new drivers without any problems but am watching out for abnormal issues. I just hope we see at least beta drivers soon


----------



## revro

hi so i will probably next tuesday order 770 4gb gigabyte oc 1189mhz. my question, what do i need to do to change 314.22 so it works together with 770 or will there be new drivers during next week?

thank you
revro


----------



## Gerbacio

ok under no circumstance put coolaboratory liquid pro ont gpu die.....it will kill your video card :S


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok under no circumstance put coolaboratory liquid pro ont gpu die.....it will kill your video card :S


Uh Oh what happened?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Uh Oh what happened?


i went full ******...decided to take the heatsing off and try coolaboratory liquid pro to see if it dropped temps drastically...

plugged it in an ....fans spin....thats about it


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i went full ******...decided to take the heatsing off and try coolaboratory liquid pro to see if it dropped temps drastically...
> 
> plugged it in an ....fans spin....thats about it


You never supposed to go full ******. lol

Double check it connections and everything, reseat it, then if that dont work make sure the CLP/CLU is not touching any of the micro transistors, as its highly conductive.

Hey guys I cannot see an option for onscreen display anymore since updating afterburner, or precision X.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i went full ******...decided to take the heatsing off and try coolaboratory liquid pro to see if it dropped temps drastically...
> 
> plugged it in an ....fans spin....thats about it


Ooooh no dude hope you can save it!

I have been wanting to try shin etsu on my asus that I already have (think asus already uses that on their gpu). Im hoping I have a bad tim job. Temps got into the 78c while at 1320mhz range playing nfs most wanted on 4msaa lol more heat than on bf3. I blame my case though (and 82F ambient), when I had an asus dc ii gtx570 I switched to the tjo8e and temps went up about 3-4c. My 670ftw would often hit 70c as well in this thing and thats an exhaust card. I love small cases but a hair bigger wont hurt


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ooooh no dude hope you can save it!
> 
> I have been wanting to try shin etsu on my asus that I already have (think asus already uses that on their gpu). Im hoping I have a bad tim job. Temps got into the 78c while at 1320mhz range playing nfs most wanted on 4msaa lol more heat than on bf3. I blame my case though (and 82F ambient), when I had an asus dc ii gtx570 I switched to the tjo8e and temps went up about 3-4c. My 670ftw would often hit 70c as well in this thing and thats an exhaust card. I love small cases but a hair bigger wont hurt


I feel your pain. While im having no trouble during games with temps staying under 70C, during a heaven run it shot up around 76C but stabilized. Although thats really plenty in the safe zone and the temp curve didnt even trigger the fans to increase rpms, it was getting close. As i recall from your pic, things are tight in your case. Tighter than mine.

As evident in the pic, Ive effectively got two zones now with the case within the gpu blocking off the bottom section of the top 1/2 of the case. Of course the 770 is where the 660ti was. But since ive got the fans on the radiator on intake, im thinking of putting a 200mm 700 rpm fan on the bottom exiting directly away from the fan side of the GPU thinking this will help clear the bottom zone better. Also considering dumping an optical drive and putting a dual fan intake setup in one of the 5.25 bays. I dunno, hate to do that. We will see. But the fact is I need more real estate in the case. CPU temps are ideal. Its just the gpu side I need to work on. Increased the fans to a higher rpm and the temps fell, but still dont want the higher fan noise.

With my setup, I may need to put the fans to exhaust the case on top and bottom.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I feel your pain. While im having no trouble during games with temps staying under 70C, during a heaven run it shot up around 76C but stabilized. Although thats really plenty in the safe zone and the temp curve didnt even trigger the fans to increase rpms, it was getting close. As i recall from your pic, things are tight in your case. Tighter than mine.
> 
> As evident in the pic, Ive effectively got two zones now with the case with the gpu blocking off the bottom section of the top 1/2 of the case. Since ive got the fans on the radiator on intake, im thinking of putting a 200mm 700 rpm fan on the bottom exiting directly away from the fan side of the GPU thinking this will help. But the fact is I need more real estate in the case. CPU temps are ideal. Its just the gpu side I need to work on. Increased the fans to a higher rpm and the temps fell, but still dont want the higher fan noise.


Yeah I had to remove a 180mm fan to help lower gpu temps a bit....the 180mm rad in push/pull didnt do much for cpu cooling and I only had it in there for the 670ftw since that would get warm without the added air. The tj08e sets up the motherboard on the other side so video cards pull air from the top which is where the psu is also and not really any air circulation. The card is basically using warm air to cool itself and its time for a case upgrade. Im probably gonna keep the case for a future build or sell it locally. Its a great case but she doesnt care for warm weather and I love LOW temps.

To think I wanted to go itx lol I think I prefer overclocking more than tiny formfactor....or I can install an aircondittioner and keep it at a comfortable 72-74F(23C) and not worry about temps haha


----------



## Ultisym

Yeah my psu is shooting air up from the bottom zone toward the GPU adding to the problem. Thats why im hoping a 200mm fan on the case side will get the airflow from top from the radiator coming down over the top of the gpu and out the side of the case. And hopefully do the same for the bottom one half. The 200mm size will straddle both "zones" i have inadvertently created within the case exhausting stage left. I will test this theory tomorrow. While i dont consider these temps a problem, I too like to keep the GPU 70 or below even under stress.


----------



## Thoth420

Apparently AERO is too much for the display driver to handle(after idk 8 hours of doing absolutely nothing). Nvidia's answer: turn it off......
My response: No

Keeps up after a new driver release this card is going.


----------



## lolzcat

Quick Question:

NVIDIA Inspector reports my 770 @ PCIE 1.1 x16. GPU-Z reports my 770 @ PCIE 3.0 x16. Which application is right?

Side Note: My motherboard has the 1st PCIE slot set as PCIe Gen3.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Apparently AERO is too much for the display driver to handle(after idk 8 hours of doing absolutely nothing). Nvidia's answer: turn it off......
> My response: No
> 
> Keeps up after a new driver release this card is going.


Ya driver has been wierd. I installed the driver that came with my 770, which odly says *320.08*, didn't even knew that existed. lol


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> You never supposed to go full ******. lol
> 
> Double check it connections and everything, reseat it, then if that dont work make sure the CLP/CLU is not touching any of the micro transistors, as its highly conductive.
> 
> Hey guys I cannot see an option for onscreen display anymore since updating afterburner, or precision X.


Card is done....shipped to amazon and they already refounded me the money....sucks

i will be ordering tonight what will be hopefully my last 770...ever

im torn between msi lightning (especially wih the clocks some people are getting) *mine might have been a dud*

EVGA ...i love their CS .. free backplate and in 3 months if i score some cash i can upgrade TO A 780 IF I GET A 144HZ MONITOR

Asus since 66 has had such a great experience

honestly im really leaning towards the evga since it looked so amazing and their cs and step up program is amazing


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ya driver has been wierd. I installed the driver that came with my 770, which odly says *320.08*, didn't even knew that existed. lol


Might sound nitpicky but if this isn't solved by the next release...this card is gone and I get a 7970. I didn't pay this much for a sidegrade with issues.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Might sound nitpicky but if this isn't solved by the next release...this card is gone and I get a 7970. I didn't pay this much for a sidegrade with issues.


That would be foolish. 7970 is at the top of its performance lifespan, you were patient through their driver messes, so be patient with Nvidia. They are usually quick to fix any issues. And considering the 770 is new, drivers still have a lot of time to mature and grow performance wise.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Card is done....shipped to amazon and they already refounded me the money....sucks
> 
> i will be ordering tonight what will be hopefully my last 770...ever
> 
> im torn between msi lightning (especially wih the clocks some people are getting) *mine might have been a dud*
> 
> EVGA ...i love their CS .. free backplate and in 3 months if i score some cash i can upgrade TO A 780 IF I GET A 144HZ MONITOR
> 
> Asus since 66 has had such a great experience
> 
> honestly im really leaning towards the evga since it looked so amazing and their cs and step up program is amazing


My vote goes to asus. The lightning is great but the asus 770 does have the hotwire provisions to go full voltage control too! One of these forums has directions on how to do it without one of the rog extreme mobos too. Its also super silent.

Only thing I have against the lightning is cosmetic. Its a quality product. These overclocks are all luck too but think there are two asus owners which got 1309 and 1333?

Good luck and gotta love amazon! Haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Might sound nitpicky but if this isn't solved by the next release...this card is gone and I get a 7970. I didn't pay this much for a sidegrade with issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> That would be foolish. 7970 is at the top of its performance lifespan, you were patient through their driver messes, so be patient with Nvidia. They are usually quick to fix any issues. And considering the 770 is new, drivers still have a lot of time to mature and grow performance wise.


Yeah I would just wait it out. Im sure we will see something VERY soon. Not to mention who knows how much of it is caused from w8 being different from w7 from a coding standpoint. I havent had any major issues with the drivers other than light flicker on some things in bf3. Crysis 3 and NFS:MW all play correctly from what I can tell.

Ultisym--
Yeah dude airflow is king!


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Only thing I have against the lightning is cosmetic. Its a quality product. These overclocks are all luck too but think there are two asus owners which got 1309 and 1333?
> 
> !


Im at 1314 core right now on mine and +300 om the mem. Havnt hit the top yet but no more time to play tonight.


----------



## Gerbacio

i decided for the evga...multiple reasons..

QUALITY products...every single time ive had a issue ever im talking to someone from USA within a minute.....EVGA has never let me down and most important the step up program....

3 months down the line i might dump a extra 250$ and get a 780with a 144hz monitor (pending my finances pick up)

I just bought: EVGA SuperClocked w/ ACX Cooling 02G-P4-2774-KR GeForce GTX 770 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card

it should be here ...friday

plus its the best looking card i have ever owned


----------



## Thoth420

Gaming it works fine. Some issues that I had on my AMD card are gone and some aren't(figure those are game issues). I just don't get how a display driver crashes opening chrome or opening gpu z while watching a video on vlc. These are simple tasks for a system and since I use this computer for work, play, and media it really needs to always be on. Couple questions for you guys as I am probably being too impulsive(and at the time I made that post pretty angry....often am after waking up):

I have my power plan for win7 set to High Performance and everything is set to never turn off(including hard disk, display etc.) no sleep mode, no hibernate etc. *My power bill or "being green" are not a concern to me* in regards to power consumption for my computer. I had my GPU power setting in the NVCP set to its default adaptive when the crash occurred and the system had been on but not in use for approx 10 hours. Utorrent running as usual but that was it....I was sleeping and there are no kids or ninja cat operators in my house. Should I just leave it on Prefer High Performance in global? My first impulse was to do this but some people on EVGA forums told me not to bother and being new to Nvidia after many years I decided to take their advice.

Is the 320.08 and 320.20 essentially the same driver with a few minor changes? IE is the more important number the 320? AMD are easy to understand as they are the month and year. Little confused.
If the next release is another 320.xx does that indicate it is a patched driver and if say it was released as idk 333.xx that would be a completely new driver? Sorry don't know how else to word this.


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Do you have high ambient temperatures?
> Does your card hit 80C with lower fan speed? 100% fan speed would be very annoying for me.
> 
> I have my acx cooler to run at 60% while gaming, it hits 78C on what I would consider a warm day but normally 75C is the max it will hit. Games never bring it to 80C only stress tests will make it go to that temperature and I do notice throttling at that stage.
> Love the cooler 60% speed is nice an quiet


My room is in the basement so it's always cool here even though the PC is under the table. The temps I get are during stress tests in which I push the fan speed to max manually to prevent overheating. I have no problems when playing games since I don't have any graphically demanding ones right now.


----------



## drnilly007

NCIX US has 3 Gigabyte 4gb 770's in stock


----------



## MainChicken

I like my 770 and I'm happy I got it but does anyone else think it's slightly flawed?
They took a 680 which is a card that ran fairly hot and put more volts through it.
They improved the cooling but put boost 2 on it which starts to under-volt/clock at only 80c.
It's actually a difficult card to keep below that temperature.
I'm ok my card with a slight overclock hits about 76 max. But if my ambient temperature was even a bit higher I would have trouble keeping it under 80c.
I think for people in hotter climates the 680 could out perform a 770.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im not a psu guru but you really dont wanna skimp on quality for overclocking. Cheap power supplies often come short of the delivered power rating or have spikes or other weird stuff. Seasonic, corsair and a few others are solid. I would rather get a 6xx watt name brand than 800watt no name. Try reading revjews with the units in your price range, there are some hard core reviewers that hook up oscilloscopes to get the most accurate readings.
> 
> I just did some google searching and topower seems hit n miss. Seems like a mediocre company. That said you gotta do what you gotta do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quoted for truth. The corsair cx600 i had only delivered a good consistent 480 watts. With a cpu and gpu OC (was a 660ti at the time) i was pushing that PSU hard and had no faith in it. The 770 pulls considerably more juice. PSU is not a good place to skimp seeing as how it can take everything with it if it fails catastrophically. i also bought a decent UPS to keep watch on what I am pulling after this. The 770 is a power hungry gpu IMO. With the gpu OC'd and the cpu OC'd, i was pulling 60 to 70% of the rated 740 watts on the UPS doing benchmarks on a 650 watt PSU. I don't think a 750 watt PSU is out of the question, especially if you overclock heavily. I only run a mild OC most of the time and thats all i was running on that 60 to 70% pull. Now during games the draw is usually only around 40 to 50% draw on the UPS which is right where I want it to be. Doesn't kick the cooling fans in the UPS on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey I believe in overkill for everything especially 5 failed PSU in 10 years (2 OCZ, 1 Coolmaster, 1 Corsair)

hell I just got the biggest quality PSU I could it was only $100 more for the Minimum requirements for a 1000w for 580 SLI
so do you think my 1500w Enermax fan even starts to ramps up under full load with 770 SLI?
I reckon I have enough power for about 5-6 770s


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I have a EVGA ACX here and get 1320. I don't think it matters on brand as much as it does the luck of the draw. One thing is for sure these gpus all overclock great!


----------



## 66racer

Gerbacio-

Well evga is one of the best companies to get a gpu from, so Im sure you will be happy. I love their backplates lol

Dimaggio-

+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Gaming it works fine. Some issues that I had on my AMD card are gone and some aren't(figure those are game issues). I just don't get how a display driver crashes opening chrome or opening gpu z while watching a video on vlc. These are simple tasks for a system and since I use this computer for work, play, and media it really needs to always be on. Couple questions for you guys as I am probably being too impulsive(and at the time I made that post pretty angry....often am after waking up):
> 
> I have my power plan for win7 set to High Performance and everything is set to never turn off(including hard disk, display etc.) no sleep mode, no hibernate etc. *My power bill or "being green" are not a concern to me* in regards to power consumption for my computer. I had my GPU power setting in the NVCP set to its default adaptive when the crash occurred and the system had been on but not in use for approx 10 hours. Utorrent running as usual but that was it....I was sleeping and there are no kids or ninja cat operators in my house. Should I just leave it on Prefer High Performance in global? My first impulse was to do this but some people on EVGA forums told me not to bother and being new to Nvidia after many years I decided to take their advice.
> 
> Is the 320.08 and 320.20 essentially the same driver with a few minor changes? IE is the more important number the 320? AMD are easy to understand as they are the month and year. Little confused.
> If the next release is another 320.xx does that indicate it is a patched driver and if say it was released as idk 333.xx that would be a completely new driver? Sorry don't know how else to word this.


Honestly I just leave every setting as is in the nvidia control panel, I just change it to 120hz for my monitor. I also didnt install the nvidia experience thing which some believe to be the issue. Not sure what the numbers designate, I just read the release notes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> I like my 770 and I'm happy I got it but does anyone else think it's slightly flawed?
> They took a 680 which is a card that ran fairly hot and put more volts through it.
> They improved the cooling but put boost 2 on it which starts to under-volt/clock at only 80c.
> It's actually a difficult card to keep below that temperature.
> I'm ok my card with a slight overclock hits about 76 max. But if my ambient temperature was even a bit higher I would have trouble keeping it under 80c.
> I think for people in hotter climates the 680 could out perform a 770.


Yeah I dont like breaking 70C myself either, I have an aggressive fan profile set to spin at 100% at 64C mostly because my case is small and ambient temps are in the 80-82F range already. Depending on the game I will be in the high 60's to the highest being 78C playing NFS most wanted no less lol (think that game isnt coded efficiently since I got hotter than crysis 3). I dont think these temps are dangerous, instead think nvidia realized they were too worried about the 680 temps than they needed to be. OR they were that smart in marketing to create an early distinction of the 680 to make people get the 770.


----------



## feznz

does the second mouse always get the cheese?

I just been having a mare with my Asus DCUII 770 SLI I am not sure if this has been covered but the 320.18 drivers have been causing crashes for me.
I have been through many basic fault test but been time consuming as would crash 5-6 minutes of load.
in the end I used the drivers on the disc 320.08 are more stable for me no crashes yet fingers crossed


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> does the second mouse always get the cheese?
> 
> I just been having a mare with my Asus DCUII 770 SLI I am not sure if this has been covered but the 320.18 drivers have been causing crashes for me.
> I have been through many basic fault test but been time consuming as would crash 5-6 minutes of load.
> in the end I used the drivers on the disc 320.08 are more stable for me no crashes yet fingers crossed


thats what I have done is stick to the drivers that came on the ASUS cd. I can honestly say this is the first time I have ever done it, LOL. I always put on the latest greatest driver optimized for the games I play. But this time, it worked out well.


----------



## Ribozyme

I am looking into buying a 770 but I have a small PSU. It did run a 670 fully overclocked fine though. I have a 400w be quiet straight power e9, it is a good quality silent unit. Is anyone else running a 770 on a 400w supply? I am on mITX so that consumes less already, my 3570k will not be overclocked and I only have an ssd and 4 fans. Will this work? I have seen people say you need 42Amps on the 12V rail, I have 3 times 18A on the 12V rail for a total of 384 max combined power on the 12V rail. And can I downclock to standard 680 levels so it consumes less? I would get a 680 but they are way more expensive than the 770 its ridiculous


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I am looking into buying a 770 but I have a small PSU. It did run a 670 fully overclocked fine though. I have a 400w be quiet straight power e9, it is a good quality silent unit. Is anyone else running a 770 on a 400w supply? I am on mITX so that consumes less already, my 3570k will not be overclocked and I only have an ssd and 4 fans. Will this work? I have seen people say you need 42Amps on the 12V rail, I have 3 times 18A on the 12V rail for a total of 384 max combined power on the 12V rail. And can I downclock to standard 680 levels so it consumes less? I would get a 680 but they are way more expensive than the 770 its ridiculous


http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/


PSU calculators suck, they overshoot by a mile. I need to hear personal experience from someone.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I am looking into buying a 770 but I have a small PSU. It did run a 670 fully overclocked fine though. I have a 400w be quiet straight power e9, it is a good quality silent unit. Is anyone else running a 770 on a 400w supply? I am on mITX so that consumes less already, my 3570k will not be overclocked and I only have an ssd and 4 fans. Will this work? I have seen people say you need 42Amps on the 12V rail, I have 3 times 18A on the 12V rail for a total of 384 max combined power on the 12V rail. And can I downclock to standard 680 levels so it consumes less? I would get a 680 but they are way more expensive than the 770 its ridiculous


A GTX 770 uses around 230w as per Nvidia's website, and a 3570k uses around 100w. I'm sure you'll be ok if you leave the GTX 770 stock, and quite possibly with some light overclocks.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I am looking into buying a 770 but I have a small PSU. It did run a 670 fully overclocked fine though. I have a 400w be quiet straight power e9, it is a good quality silent unit. Is anyone else running a 770 on a 400w supply? I am on mITX so that consumes less already, my 3570k will not be overclocked and I only have an ssd and 4 fans. Will this work? I have seen people say you need 42Amps on the 12V rail, I have 3 times 18A on the 12V rail for a total of 384 max combined power on the 12V rail. And can I downclock to standard 680 levels so it consumes less? I would get a 680 but they are way more expensive than the 770 its ridiculous


I will break out the kill o watt meter today and see what my system load is. Im gonna guess if your psu really puts out a sustainable 400watts, your probably fine. I dont think I have ever pulled more than 360-370watts from my system on a 670 with everything overclocked on an i7. Even my amd rig with a 570gtx stayed around 390watts


----------



## Ultisym

The 770 can eat some power. As someone above mentioned, if your psu actually puts out 400 watts you _might_ be ok, but you really need more power. I know with the 660ti I had and slight overclock on the cpu i was drawing more that 470 watts under full load because my UPS was screaming at me. I had to upgrade there. Now I am running a fair amount of extras but they are not drawing any significant juice when im benching or playing. AND the 770 has a significantly higher TDP than the 660ti did. i think you may want more power. YMMV.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/
> 
> 
> 
> PSU calculators suck, they overshoot by a mile. I need to hear personal experience from someone.
Click to expand...

difference of opinion, they've always been in the right ballpark for me.
and if so in general they overestimate then it's better to be safe then sorry anyways is it not.?


----------



## revro

uff and i bought 1k to replace my 500w







important is amperage. 770 780 and titan have by evga written 42A required amperage. i assume its same for all the other vendors. i would not try it on 400w psu anyway. since when psu age they lose max wattage capability slowly so if its older you can have problem. question is do you really want to risk a 400 buck card on a 40buck psu?

best
revro


----------



## burtie

Yay! My 770just arrived...but I cant try it out because my other half is sulking in the spare room (where m machine is) cause we argued!

Blooming relationships! lol :thumbdown:

Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I will break out the kill o watt meter today and see what my system load is. Im gonna guess if your psu really puts out a sustainable 400watts, your probably fine. I dont think I have ever pulled more than 360-370watts from my system on a 670 with everything overclocked on an i7. Even my amd rig with a 570gtx stayed around 390watts


Thanks man, really appreciate it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> uff and i bought 1k to replace my 500w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> important is amperage. 770 780 and titan have by evga written 42A required amperage. i assume its same for all the other vendors. i would not try it on 400w psu anyway. since when psu age they lose max wattage capability slowly so if its older you can have problem. question is do you really want to risk a 400 buck card on a 40buck psu?
> 
> best
> revro


It was 70 euros







It is a quality unit so I gues I'll be fine if I don't overclock. Thanks for all the input everyone. Even if the PSU dies I doubt it will take the card with it.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> difference of opinion, they've always been in the right ballpark for me.
> and if so in general they overestimate then it's better to be safe then sorry anyways is it not.?


Yes indeed in the right ballpark. But I want to play close to the ball. Big PSU's have bad efficiency levels around the load that my system idles. I like efficiency


----------



## malmental

GTX 770's need the ini file hack I believe
but here is the on-line 'GiggleByte' link to 320.11 if some of you guys didn't have it...
http://ee.gigabyte.com/products/index.php?do=products&act=ajax&block=drivers&id=3572&os=all


----------



## Ultisym

EVGA card purchasers, register your card and get a free copy of 3dmark advanced







Goes back to March 4.

http://www.evga.com/nl.asp?id=1900


----------



## MainChicken

Has anyone in Europe got the back plate requested? I requested mine about a week ago and got an email but no info on shipping.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Has anyone in Europe got the back plate requested? I requested mine about a week ago and got an email but no info on shipping.


People on EVGA's forum were told to wait 1 to 2 weeks for their shipment to process; seems they're backlogged as i haven't received mine yet as well.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Yes indeed in the right ballpark. But I want to play close to the ball. Big PSU's have bad efficiency levels around the load that my system idles. I like efficiency


Maybe your right on that but if im not mistaken a psu is most efficient about 60% of its rated limit. So if your pushing the limits, its also loosing efficiency. Its been a while since I have looked into that kind of info though. I always prefer more than just enough though, especially with overclocking but htpc guys seem to thrive on using as little power as necessary.

Screw the electric bill haha dont care if I idle at 120watts







well somewhere around there, at the time I remember thinking my system at idle uses what a light bulb uses.


----------



## malmental

first test of my GTX 770 WF3


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> first test of my GTX 770 WF3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice ASIC... I would guess 1333Mhz or 1320Mhz









BTW what's your valley score like?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> first test of my GTX 770 WF3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ASIC... I would guess 1333Mhz or 1320Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what's your valley score like?
Click to expand...

Valley... to be continued..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Valley... to be continued..


hehehe, you better beat my 56.8 FPS







, i feel like i have the slowest overclocked single card score









*Please all 770 owners, Overclock your GPU's to the max you can get them and submit your scores on the
VALLEY THREAD It would be much much appreciated if we can all add to the community







*


----------



## Pupuw

Here is mine!



Gainward GTX 770 Phantom 2GB GDDR5, am I the first Gainward owner here ?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> Here is mine!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gainward GTX 770 Phantom 2GB GDDR5, am I the first Gainward owner here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Your rig is sick! I love it...









And is that a three slot GPU?







... It look Massive!


----------



## MainChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Please all 770 owners, Overclock your GPU's to the max you can get them and submit your scores on the
> VALLEY THREAD It would be much much appreciated if we can all add to the community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would love to if I could just benchmark at 1080p, I've tried window mode and it does not work. I'm on a 1680x1050 monitor but I don't understand why I can't bench at 1080p in window mode








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> Gainward GTX 770 Phantom 2GB GDDR5, am I the first Gainward owner here ?


I think so, how do you rate the Gainward cooler?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> I would love to if I could just benchmark at 1080p, I've tried window mode and it does not work. I'm on a 1680x1050 monitor but I don't understand why I can't bench at 1080p in window mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so, how do you rate the Gainward cooler?


Have you tried using the custom resolution in the Nvidia control panel? You can create custom resolutions there.


----------



## MainChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Have you tried using the custom resolution in the Nvidia control panel? You can create custom resolutions there.


Doing that I can run windowed at 1080p but when the test finishes it reports 1920x1064, I think it's normal to get a bit of a weird res in windowed mode because a similar thing happens at native res.
My card is overclocked as far as it goes and I get a score of 2149 @ 1920x1064. So am I now the loest score here on an overclocked card?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Doing that I can run windowed at 1080p but when the test finishes it reports 1920x1064, I think it's normal to get a bit of a weird res in windowed mode because a similar thing happens at native res.
> My card is overclocked as far as it goes and I get a score of 2149 @ 1920x1064. So am I now the loest score here on an overclocked card?


Windowed mode is not ideal for benchmarks... you get lower scores when you do that. You know what? Try to make a custom resolution @ 1080p with 30hz and see if that works for you


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone else getting slight coil whine? ACX users or anyone with a similar non reference cooler with pipes. I tried swapping out PCI - E cables from the ones I was using for my HD6970 with the backup ones for an SLI/xfire config but it happens on both. Tested the PSU and it is putting out more than enough power. It lost about 4% in the 2 years I own it....not bad.

It is very faint....more of a light buzz than a whine or a screech. I can live with it....at first thought the fan was catching something but it def isn't. Still waves better than the vacuum cleaner fan in my last card. I even thought maybe a screw was loose but everything is tight. Any chance my backplate(if it ever arrives) will negate some of this?


----------



## MainChicken

Good idea but no luck, I just get a black screen. Now if there was a way to run the test like this with the black screen and switch back to see my score that would be good.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Anyone else getting slight coil whine? ACX users or anyone with a similar non reference cooler with pipes. I tried swapping out PCI - E cables from the ones I was using for my HD6970 with the backup ones for an SLI/xfire config but it happens on both. Tested the PSU and it is putting out more than enough power. It lost about 4% in the 2 years I own it....not bad.
> 
> It is very faint....more of a light buzz than a whine or a screech. I can live with it....at first thought the fan was catching something but it def isn't. Still waves better than the vacuum cleaner fan in my last card. I even thought maybe a screw was loose but everything is tight. Any chance my backplate(if it ever arrives) will negate some of this?


I hear something like that. I thought it was a fan or something.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I hear something like that. I thought it was a fan or something.


That was my first thought. I set the fans to max speed with no 3d app running and you can tell it isn't them. Glad to know its normal....was a little worried about my PSU until I tested it.


----------



## Pupuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your rig is sick! I love it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is that a three slot GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... It look Massive!


Thank you!
They call it 2.5 slots







So it's basically 3 slots...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> I think so, how do you rate the Gainward cooler?


The Gainward cooler is awesome, it's quiet and efficient, imo that's why they could sell the card with a base 1150 OC on the GPU.
And it's easy to clean the card with the removable fans system!


----------



## malmental

so what's better with 770's and 780's; Afterburner, Precision, GPU Tweak, OC Guru, Riva...?
wasn't there a poll somewhere or thread about it..?


----------



## Thoth420

When in doubt MSI Afterburner it out...imo. Isn't Riva just an app used by other apps listed there?


----------



## 66racer

thoth420---
No coil wine here.

Pupuw--
Is that the 350D.....looking for that as my next case

Ok forgot which member it was but here are my total system usage with the 2700k at 4.8ghz and 770 @ 1320mhz

watts measured with Kil A Watt meter

Idle


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Valley 1080p extreme


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







bf3 64player match, ziba tower ---ranged from 360-380watts


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yungbenny911

I've used EVGA precision since i switched to the 6xx series, seems like the best to me.... Afterburner works fine too, but i prefer the look of EVGA precision


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> thoth420---
> No coil wine here.
> 
> Pupuw--
> Is that the 350D.....looking for that as my next case
> 
> Ok forgot which member it was but here are my total system usage with the 2700k at 4.8ghz and 770 @ 1320mhz
> 
> watts measured with Kil A Watt meter
> 
> Idle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley 1080p extreme
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf3 64player match, ziba tower ---ranged from 360-380watts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Maybe I will toss the cooler in the oven when the backplate comes. Readings are good on the voltmeter just like mine so I know it isn't the PSU failing to supply enough. Maybe dirty power?


----------



## Pupuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Pupuw--
> Is that the 350D.....looking for that as my next case


Yep it's the 350D!
More pics and infos about this case here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401102/corsair-350d-owners-club


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> thoth420---
> No coil wine here.
> 
> Pupuw--
> Is that the 350D.....looking for that as my next case
> 
> Ok forgot which member it was but here are my total system usage with the 2700k at 4.8ghz and 770 @ 1320mhz
> 
> watts measured with Kil A Watt meter
> 
> Idle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley 1080p extreme
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf3 64player match, ziba tower ---ranged from 360-380watts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that's much lower than i expected... so my 750w is more than okay for 770 SLI









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> Yep it's the 350D!
> More pics and infos about this case here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401102/corsair-350d-owners-club


I wanted that 650D so bad, but the 600t was 50$ cheaper at that time on Ncix...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Maybe I will toss the cooler in the oven when the backplate comes. Readings are good on the voltmeter just like mine so I know it isn't the PSU failing to supply enough. Maybe dirty power?


Hum....could be or it could just be the vrm arrangement on the evga card. What are you doing when your hear it? Maybe crank up fan speed for lower temps so there is less resistance in the electrical components?

As good as evga is, I would ask them if slight coil whine is to be expected from their card, if they say it shouldnt you can count on them sending you another. Only time I ever had a card coil whine was an asus dcii gtx570 ONLY when folding at 900mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupuw*
> 
> Yep it's the 350D!
> More pics and infos about this case here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401102/corsair-350d-owners-club


Yeah I have been drooling over some of the builds in there







I might get a 240mm radiator next then the case so that Im ready when I switch....sucks there isnt much use for a 180mm radiator outside of the tj08e, Im just wanting a better flowing case, I love my tj08e but want lower gpu temps in these summer months that are coming.


----------



## Thoth420

Only happens when I am pushing the card.


----------



## MainChicken

I get coil whine in game menus but not when I'm stressing the card or on my desktop. Some game menus seem to run at really high FPS and that's what seems to cause it.


----------



## Thoth420

I am guessing since you guys are OC'ing and I am not that you just aren't hearing it over the fans. I have everything stock and no oc program running. It is very very quiet but it is the only sound you can really hear. The fans haven't breached 46% other than testing them to see if that was the noise. I can imagine with them running faster their sound would overtake this thing I am hearing. When a new driver comes out I will install Afterburner or Precision and mess with the voltage a bit.


----------



## Ultisym

No coil whine here. I still havnt pushed it further than the 1314 core/+300mem OC yet though. I hope it never does it, noises like that drive me insane.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> No coil whine here. I still havnt pushed it further than the 1314 core/+300mem OC yet though. I hope it never does it, noises like that drive me insane.


The only game I really hear it in is Absolution but I have music off and it can get very quiet when I am sneaking....everyone is quiet because they are dead or unconscious.
A professional Silent Assassin normally but these challenges require me to get my hands dirty. Maybe it is the fan and its just a strange sound. Always had a centrifuge fan. Case fans and stock CPU fan are just completely silent so there really is nothing to overshadow the GPU. Plus 80 Bronze PSU here and its 2 years old. Hopefully gone if I upgrade. Anyone recommend a good 80 gold 850 watt or greater? I want massive overhead so willing to look at 1k plus watt ones as long as they are quality.


----------



## Thoth420

Update: Just changed my win7 power settings back to balanced(default) and the global GPU settings in NVCP back to adaptive(default). I had both my driver crashes on desktop when set to adaptive so was trying different stuff...anyway no coil whine at all and here is my bench. I play with V sync on but turned it off for the test.


----------



## Ultisym

Im not sure anyone should put much concern into any "quirks" until the driver situation is straightened out for this card


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Im not sure anyone should put much concern into any "quirks" until the driver situation is straightened out for this card


Just glad I was able to solve that b/c it wasn't there the first few days. I agree new driver and we all put these monsters through the paces.


----------



## 66racer

YEah Im curious to see how drivers will improve this already powerful card, Im not expecting a whole lot aside from perfect stability.....but would be nice to get another 20mhz in overclock.

Honestly though I can and do run the asus fans at 100% since its warm here and the fans are quiet. Although my case fan is spinning at max, I turned it down the other day and was surprised i could still hardly hear the 770....very different than any other card I have owned. Well the asus dcii 670 was the same but I only had that a few days.


----------



## v0od0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> thanks. time to get a 770 Lightning. my only gripe with the lightning though, is those blue LEDs. so i might go for gaming edition instead.


ok... these leds are very frustrating...has anybody stumbled upon a solution? i have CM Storm Trooper case and it just looks awful...


----------



## burtie

Just got my ASUS 770 yesterday









I am reading lots of horror stories on other websites about the 320.18 driver issue, and damage being done to the card.... is this something I need to worry about? I did have that driver installed, but I've gone back to 320.08 that came on the CD.

Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> Just got my ASUS 770 yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading lots of horror stories on other websites about the 320.18 driver issue, and damage being done to the card.... is this something I need to worry about? I did have that driver installed, but I've gone back to 320.08 that came on the CD.
> 
> Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


I'm doing fine over here in SLI. IDK, some people have issues with it, i have none i am yet to see.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> Just got my ASUS 770 yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading lots of horror stories on other websites about the 320.18 driver issue, and damage being done to the card.... is this something I need to worry about? I did have that driver installed, but I've gone back to 320.08 that came on the CD.
> 
> Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


i broke my first giga and evga card....my lightnng held up

the evga i get tomorrow will be ran at stock...i will oc for a sec to see how hard i can push and back to stock

i wont do anything hardcore until new drivers....both my first giga and evga had the same issue after pushing them....

i will not do the same again....my suggestion, wait for new drivers then wait a few days before going crazy

i most likely run it stock 24/7 since i average over 100fps on bf3 with everything maxed and thats all i play (might do the step up for bf4 for the 780 too)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> Just got my ASUS 770 yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading lots of horror stories on other websites about the 320.18 driver issue, and damage being done to the card.... is this something I need to worry about? I did have that driver installed, but I've gone back to 320.08 that came on the CD.
> 
> Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


Im on the new drivers with no obvious issues with an asus card as well


----------



## revro

hmm thinking about going 780 3gb instead of 770 4gb
256bit bus Memory Bandwidth of a GTX680/770 = 192 GB/s
384bit bus Memory Bandwidth of a GTX780 = 288 GB/s

the 384bit is faster so 3gb would not be hindrance on a single 1440p. i dont plan to go beyond single monitor, dont have space and well a 780 gives you over 60fps in every game on ultra except Crysis 3, metro 2033 and FC3 tough FC3 is very close to 60 and metro is 52+fps. and i have the money, its like 430~450eur for gb 770 4gb oc vs 582eur for gigabyte 780 wf3 oc (7eur diff between stock and oc version). i would not go with evga as their cards cost 650eur+ for the same clock

GURU3d7xxOverview.xls 10k .xls file


best
revro


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm thinking about going 780 3gb instead of 770 4gb
> 256bit bus Memory Bandwidth of a GTX680/770 = 192 GB/s
> 384bit bus Memory Bandwidth of a GTX780 = 288 GB/s
> 
> the 384bit is faster so 3gb would not be hindrance on a single 1440p. i dont plan to go beyond single monitor, dont have space and well a 780 gives you over 60fps in every game on ultra except Crysis 3, metro 2033 and FC3 tough FC3 is very close to 60 and metro is 52+fps. and i have the money, its like 430~450eur for gb 770 4gb oc vs 582eur for gigabyte 780 wf3 oc (7eur diff between stock and oc version). i would not go with evga as their cards cost 650eur+ for the same clock
> 
> GURU3d7xxOverview.xls 10k .xls file
> 
> 
> best
> revro


I just got both a GTX 780 and a GTX 770 (2GB) and have tried them both @ 1080p thus far.
all I can say is that the GTX 780 is beastly...
the GTX 770 is no slouch but the GTX 780 just brings a sense of calmness when you game.
just crank the settings and go.


----------



## 66racer

Yeah the 780 I bet is a monster, I just hate the stock cooler, although its nice for a reference one. My 770 was $410 vs $650 for a 780 in the USA. I rather save the $240 since im just on 1080p. Maybe once nice aftermarket coolers hit I may change my mind but I would be more tempted to sli.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Guys I am in a bit of a predicament. I will be running a 2560x1440 panel @ 120htz and I want more more performance than a single 780, but I don't want to drop $1300 on an SLI setup.

Do you think I should go 770 SLI or get a single 780 now and another one down the road?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Guys I am in a bit of a predicament. I will be running a 2560x1440 panel @ 120htz and I want more more performance than a single 780, but I don't want to drop $1300 on an SLI setup.
> 
> Do you think I should go 770 SLI or get a single 780 now and another one down the road?


Two cards are almost a most for you then

Up to you but i really think that two GTX 780 cards is the way forward if you want to keep your cards for more then a year or two


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Guys I am in a bit of a predicament. I will be running a 2560x1440 panel @ 120htz and I want more more performance than a single 780, but I don't want to drop $1300 on an SLI setup.
> 
> Do you think I should go 770 SLI or get a single 780 now and another one down the road?


answered that already on the other thread you posted on..
single GTX 780 now and then SLi if needed later.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Ok, thanks guys.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> EVGA card purchasers, register your card and get a free copy of 3dmark advanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes back to March 4.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/nl.asp?id=1900


Just an update, didnt even take 24 hours to get the code............................................. definitely worth a few minutes of your time

File name: 3DMark_v110_installer.exe File size: 1,002.8 MB <-but dayyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuunnnnngggggggg glad im downloading this at work. File is huge


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I love EVGA. I paid 399 for a killer GPU, plus a free backplate, 3dmark11 full free, and Primal Carnage game.









In other news, I was always seeing great temps on my 770 never breaking 70c in my small prodigy case, but today I got a window side panel, and temps now shoot up to 85c!!! Looks cool but temp is unacceptable.


----------



## malmental

I do not do windowed side panels anymore, maybe ones with fan insert / vents in it I'll do again.
but lately as long as there is a fan up top and at least one side I'm usually good.
just did a build using the new under $50 COOLER MASTER N200 for example
and it's very impressive with the temps, 4-120mm fans with leaving the side without fan.


----------



## t00sl0w

Aye acx guys, any of you have incredibly horrible gpu sag towards the end of the card? Mines been doing it since I received the card and I have made sure the mount is tight. Just annoying to look over and see especially after my 480 was straight as a board for two years.
Is it a problem to sag? I am in key West so I can't post a pic, but if it won't damage the PCB or cause issues with the caps, I won't worry about it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bambino167

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Just an update, didnt even take 24 hours to get the code............................................. definitely worth a few minutes of your time
> 
> File name: 3DMark_v110_installer.exe File size: 1,002.8 MB <-but dayyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuunnnnngggggggg glad im downloading this at work. File is huge


have you received the back plates yet?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Just an update, didnt even take 24 hours to get the code............................................. definitely worth a few minutes of your time
> 
> File name: 3DMark_v110_installer.exe File size: 1,002.8 MB <-but dayyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuunnnnngggggggg glad im downloading this at work. File is huge


Got mine too in less than 24. Got my primal carnage key too. I got a mail about the backplate. They are backed up 5-10 days approx.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> have you received the back plates yet?


I actually have the Asus version of the 770. I bought a EVGA sig 2 FTW 660ti before the 770s magically appeared and had registered it. So my code is actually from that card.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hehehe, you better beat my 56.8 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i feel like i have the slowest overclocked single card score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please all 770 owners, Overclock your GPU's to the max you can get them and submit your scores on the
> VALLEY THREAD It would be much much appreciated if we can all add to the community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gonna give this a go tonight when it cools off. Im curious how much the "tweeks" really help. So far I think my highest score was with 1345mhz7.8K mem which got me 53.3ave and 2232 points. I can up the memory a bit as well as the core.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I do not do windowed side panels anymore, maybe ones with fan insert / vents in it I'll do again.
> but lately as long as there is a fan up top and at least one side I'm usually good.
> just did a build using the new under $50 COOLER MASTER N200 for example
> and it's very impressive with the temps, 4-120mm fans with leaving the side without fan.


I hear ya, but I really wanted a window on this build. Its my primary gaming rig as well as my shop "showpiece" So when someone comes in for a gaming build they will have mine to look at. I know it sounds dumb, but it works.

I'm probably gonna try some type of fan arrangement to see if I can down the temps, if not I'll just bite the bullet. Im thinking I can kinda direct airflow towards the window and the GPU cooler can catch the fresh air.


----------



## Ultisym

Core 1314
Mem +300

Not posting over in the valley thread yet cause I havnt maxed it yet. Whats everyone else seeing?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

To post in the valley thread you must have all settings maxed. that score will drop to around 53-54 with that clock.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> 
> 
> Core 1314
> Mem +300
> 
> Not posting over in the valley thread yet cause I havnt maxed it yet. Whats everyone else seeing?


Like Dimaggio mentioned








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> To post in the valley thread you must have all settings maxed. that score will drop to around 53-54 with that clock.


Haha it took me a second before I realized it was the settings! Whats your best so far?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I do not do windowed side panels anymore, maybe ones with fan insert / vents in it I'll do again.
> but lately as long as there is a fan up top and at least one side I'm usually good.
> just did a build using the new under $50 COOLER MASTER N200 for example
> and it's very impressive with the temps, 4-120mm fans with leaving the side without fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but I really wanted a window on this build. Its my primary gaming rig as well as my shop "showpiece" So when someone comes in for a gaming build they will have mine to look at. I know it sounds dumb, but it works.
> 
> I'm probably gonna try some type of fan arrangement to see if I can down the temps, if not I'll just bite the bullet. Im thinking I can kinda direct airflow towards the window and the GPU cooler can catch the fresh air.
Click to expand...

not dumb, advertisement..


----------



## 66racer

Wow guess those tweaks help out!! The pic bellow is 1345mhz 7800mem VS 1345mhz 7800mem with tweaks. I might have throttled near the end since I saw 79C on the built in OSD. its 84F ambient here and killing my temps haha


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Wow guess those tweaks help out!! The pic bellow is 1345mhz 7800mem VS 1345mhz 7800mem with tweaks. I might have throttled near the end since I saw 79C on the built in OSD. its 84F ambient here and killing my temps haha


Nice score, have you tried upping your memory to 2004mhz? or 1978mhz?...

It should help you get up to 57 fps if you try







And increase your temp limit to 90c, you're only benching and it's for about 2 mins MAX, it won't hurt your GPU, but it would prevent it from throttling in the benchmark.

Also don't forget to submit on the Valley Thread


----------



## doctakedooty

I have a evga 770 on a rampage iv extreme motherboard and my card is in slot one 16x but for some reason its only reading at 8x native didnt know if anyone else has had this issue or a work around I have tried reseating etc nothing didnt know if my card may be faulty.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have a evga 770 on a rampage iv extreme motherboard and my card is in slot one 16x but for some reason its only reading at 8x native didnt know if anyone else has had this issue or a work around I have tried reseating etc nothing didnt know if my card may be faulty.


In the BIOS or where does it say its at 8x?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice score, have you tried upping your memory to 2004mhz? or 1978mhz?...
> 
> It should help you get up to 57 fps if you try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And increase your temp limit to 90c, you're only benching and it's for about 2 mins MAX, it won't hurt your GPU, but it would prevent it from throttling in the benchmark.
> 
> Also don't forget to submit on the Valley Thread


Thanks, yeah I think I can finish a run at 8k memory. I benched memory alone at 8k before and only had a single artifact near the very end, I wouldnt be surprised if it was heat related since I dont have heatsinks on them with the asus card.

Once the temp goes down tonight im gonna give it 1.212v and shoot for my max oc possible.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have a evga 770 on a rampage iv extreme motherboard and my card is in slot one 16x but for some reason its only reading at 8x native didnt know if anyone else has had this issue or a work around I have tried reseating etc nothing didnt know if my card may be faulty.


I had that issue on my Maximus5 extreme caused when I had a GPU blow up on me.
solution was to remove motherboard battery for half hour then PCIe would run @x16


----------



## 66racer

Best I could do today, maybe a bit more headroom on memory but thats all she has for gpu and dont think its stable lol, 1359mhz 1.212v 7900mhz mem


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Excellent score my friend.


----------



## sew333

Hey add me

Until i plug i wait to the new drivers. I am scary to install 320.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Hey add me
> 
> Until i plug i wait to the new drivers. I am scary to install 320.


See what driver version is on the install disc.


----------



## sew333

I think that is 320.08. But even they are not stable from what i have heard.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> I think that is 320.08. But even they are not stable from what i have heard.


not true in general sense.
320.08 was for the GTX 770 and 320.11 was for the GTX 780.
and those are the drivers I'm using for each..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Excellent score my friend.


Thanks!

So last night I had the side panel off and could hear a faint hiss from the card which is probably some sort of coil whine like you guys heard on the evga versions. Its so faint but there. Not sure if it does it at lower clocks since this was the first time I ran it with the side panel off.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not true in general sense.
> 320.08 was for the GTX 770 and 320.11 was for the GTX 780.
> and those are the drivers I'm using for each..


08 is more stable, but I have had it crash twice for no reason.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Hey add me
> 
> Until i plug i wait to the new drivers. I am scary to install 320.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome!









Fill the form to Join the club









*Click Here*


----------



## sew333

Can i use 2x 6+2 pins?


----------



## Gerbacio

EVGA 770 SC is here....

80% asic

1298 and 8k mem without the +12 ...didnt push memory farther and the slider for the core didnt go up unless +12! did 1300 for a bit see if it crashed and no issues! didnt wanted to push it farther! (not the memory or the core... i will wait for new drivers and run it stock as it is ! .....i feel i got a winner!

now i cant wait for that backplate!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

im upgrading from a 560 twn frzr ii OC which still gives me decent performance i play :deus ex/bf3/crysis 1+2+3/f.cry3 and a bunch of other stuff
but still debating between :
gainward phantom gtx770 4gb
&
msi gtx770 G/OC or the lightning.
i like both alot cause both have nice features.
i havnt purchased yet but will fill in the form asap i get my card if thats cool with the oc.net comunity?

ive read thru almost this whole thread and all i see are asus/msi/evga/gigabyte!
were are all the zotacs/inno3ds ect.?
or are they totaly redundant?


----------



## sew333

Can i use 2 cables of that form 6 to 8 pin:? I mean 6 to 8 pin to 1 slot and next 6 to 8 pin to 2 slot.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Can i use 2 cables of that form 6 to 8 pin:? I mean 6 to 8 pin to 1 slot and next 6 to 8 pin to 2 slot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why don't you use the extentions that come with the GPU? I use that, it's fine for me


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Can i use 2 cables of that form 6 to 8 pin:? I mean 6 to 8 pin to 1 slot and next 6 to 8 pin to 2 slot.


Yes


----------



## sew333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Why don't you use the extentions that come with the GPU? I use that, it's fine for me


Hmm good idea. So i must plug that 2 cables from MSI BOX to PSU and then to card? Yes? I dont must use PSU cables\wires.?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Hmm good idea. So i must plug that 2 cables from MSI BOX to PSU and then to card? Yes? I dont must use PSU cables\wires.?


doesn't the 680 in your sig have the same connections...?


----------



## sew333

680 twin frozr had 2x 6 pin. And i was using only PSU cables.


----------



## malmental

I asked because my GTX 680 DC2 TOP had the same 6+2 and 6-pins..


----------



## Robilar

Here are my pair (coming from a single 780). I plan to use Lightboost to it's fullest and need the extra frame rate.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01261_zps30a86e38.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01262_zpse78daab7.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01263_zps16eb9153.jpg.html


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^That is a sexy looking rig!!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> ^That is a sexy looking rig!!


My same thoughts..

Im rocking the same case (yours is Sevier with the sli ) ...

Part of me misses the space of the h80i but the Noctua is so quiet... But so big

How is 780 to 770 sli?


----------



## sew333

Can i use only that 2 cables from MSI BOX ? And then plug to PSU and then to card? I dont must use PSU cables\wires.?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> ^That is a sexy looking rig!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> ^That is a sexy looking rig!!
> 
> 
> 
> My same thoughts..
> 
> Im rocking the same case (yours is Sevier with the sli ) ...
> 
> Part of me misses the space of the h80i but the Noctua is so quiet... But so big
> 
> How is 780 to 770 sli?
Click to expand...

+3


----------



## Robilar

Much higher frame rates. I wanted to get the most out of Lightboost and you need consistently high FPS to take advantage of it.

Actually using the Scout II, not the Striker.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterMind148*
> 
> Hey guys I gust got a lg 3d tv with 250 hz . how much more hz cant I oc out of the giga.. 770 ima get home tomorrow to try the oc and take pics of my rig and stuff so that u guys can ***p to it lol. But im still running it on default clock speeds, I don't have much time so if there is a fast way to oc the card plz let me know. Ps: thank u all for fighting the power,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love u all.


***p to a passive 3d tv? I'm good.


----------



## Gerbacio

ok i did some pushing lol 1320/8000



im sure i can push it a bit more but all i wanted was 1300 /8000 but until new drivers i will run it stock


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok i did some pushing lol 1320/8000
> 
> 
> 
> im sure i can push it a bit more but all i wanted was 1300 /8000 but until new drivers i will run it stock


did you set your Nvidia control panel settings slider to Performance?

If you did not, do so and submit your score on the Valley Thread


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> In the BIOS or where does it say its at 8x?


It says it in bios and in gpuz and cpuz if I use my other 3rd pcie slot which is 16x also it reads 16x but wont read 16x in my first pcie slot will try the battery solution toI have tried just pressing the cmos reset switch on the rear of the board but will try the battery.i


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> did you set your Nvidia control panel settings slider to Performance?
> 
> If you did not, do so and submit your score on the Valley Thread


no i didnt ....will it yield me better scores?
or let me push harder??


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok i did some pushing lol 1320/8000
> 
> 
> 
> im sure i can push it a bit more but all i wanted was 1300 /8000 but until new drivers i will run it stock


seems low


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> no i didnt ....will it yield me better scores?
> or let me push harder??


It will yield you about 2-3.5 FPS


----------



## Gerbacio

ok i changed some stuff turned off my second display and it did went up a bit



i still can tinker with it a bit more but i just want to game atm lol


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok i changed some stuff turned off my second display and it did went up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> i still can tinker with it a bit more but i just want to game atm lol


That seems right

Edit
Wanna add thats about what mine gets with 1345mhz 7900mem. Unigen benchmarks LOVE memory overclocks lol


----------



## Thoth420

I ran the Firestrike extreme(total benchmark noob btw) because I got 3d mark advanced free and then ran the normal. Both said they were invalid parameters but I didn't change anything. Is this because I didn't register? Also my scores were terrible. Actually they were trerrible...if you watch How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I ran the Firestrike extreme(total benchmark noob btw) because I got 3d mark advanced free and then ran the normal. Both said they were invalid parameters but I didn't change anything. Is this because I didn't register? Also my scores were terrible. Actually they were trerrible...if you watch How I Met Your Mother.


Well 3d mark takes your cpu into account for score as well.

The invalid score might be because your not on the official nvidia driver. The one that came on the cd I bet is considered a beta driver and those are not accepted as official scores if im not mistaken


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok i changed some stuff turned off my second display and it did went up a bit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still can tinker with it a bit more but i just want to game atm lol


Now that's a good score









similar to mine @ 1333Mhz



Don't forget to submit it if you have not, and use F12 to take a screenshot.


----------



## Rbby258

Haven't posted this here yet, 1398 / 8240


----------



## NewHighScore

I was soooooooooooo close to pulling the trigger on a 770 windforce today. I was sitting inside my car outside memory express eating my burrito with the cash in my pocket. I just couldn't do it.

I NEEEEED MSI and I cannot put red in my computer. I know it's so silly but I just couldn't do it hahahaha. Someone slap some sense into me.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I was soooooooooooo close to pulling the trigger on a 770 windforce today. I was sitting inside my car outside memory express eating my burrito with the cash in my pocket. I just couldn't do it.
> 
> I NEEEEED MSI and I cannot put red in my computer. I know it's so silly but I just couldn't do it hahahaha. Someone slap some sense into me.


my WF3 770 is nice and waiting now on SLi.
sell off your 670 and go big for the WF3 780, I got both..
and both are quiet to me thus far.


----------



## Robilar

I found both of the Windforce units to be very quiet as well. I have not overclocked as yet but under use with BF3, the top card ran around 50c and the lower card at 45c. Understandably this is not Furmark running but excellent temps for cards under regular load.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01262_zpse78daab7.jpg.html


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well 3d mark takes your cpu into account for score as well.
> 
> The invalid score might be because your not on the official nvidia driver. The one that came on the cd I bet is considered a beta driver and those are not accepted as official scores if im not mistaken


Ya ran Firestrike non extreme and my score was like 6000 something for total score. My CPU clock said 3.2xx which is like.......wat?

I am using the WHQL since they both work the same for me. I registered going to run it again later see if something different happens. My CPU is not OC'd at the moment but it should at least get to 3.7 with turbo.


----------



## Rei86

Don't know if this was posted yet but since some 770s owners where unhappy about not being able to purchase the titan cooler style for the 770 in the USA, EVGA has answered the call.

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1961311
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA_JacobF*
> 
> May be next week


----------



## CptChiggs

Just bought my card from Microcenter today!



^ My progression in graphics cards over the years







(not much I know)



Coming from a gtx 460 SE, I have not been able to hold a card with so much power. It is absolutely fantastic.
**sorry if the pics are poopy, took them quickly with my phone**


----------



## babyzone2

got mine on, too. love them


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Update from a official Nvidia moderator on their forums said this, in response to complaints:
Quote:


> Thank you all for your patience. I know it's been a trying few weeks but we hope the changes we have made will resolve the most pressing issues for you all. We've been working 7 days a week to try and nail down these bugs.


Quote:


> Our next driver will be a BETA. Unless there is a showstopper bug that gets discovered after it is released, the same driver version will go out a week later as WHQL. It takes about a week to get a driver certified. So we are releasing the next driver as BETA to get it out to users faster and if no major issues initially, it will undergo certification and be released as WHQL.


He also said something about the Vbios which I think was just a response to a laptop specific issue, but maybe apply to desktops as well, not really sure.

Linky Source


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Update from a official Nvidia moderator on their forums said this, in response to complaints:
> 
> He also said something about the Vbios which I think was just a response to a laptop specific issue, but maybe apply to desktops as well, not really sure.
> 
> Linky Source


Thank you for bringing this to our attention. Good news.

I'm speculating for the beta to hit WHQL within a week, they must have been round the clock working at this. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Update from a official Nvidia moderator on their forums said this, in response to complaints:
> 
> He also said something about the Vbios which I think was just a response to a laptop specific issue, but maybe apply to desktops as well, not really sure.
> 
> Linky Source


Woo hoo! Cant wait to see what they bring to the table! Im secretly expecting too much but hope to see slight fps improvements here n there too


----------



## Ultisym

Yeah i saw that earlier ..................crosses fingers


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Update from a official Nvidia moderator on their forums said this, in response to complaints:
> 
> He also said something about the Vbios which I think was just a response to a laptop specific issue, but maybe apply to desktops as well, not really sure.
> 
> Linky Source


What kind of complaints? I had a GTX780 that I got the day of launch and just switched to 770's in SLI and I have not had a single issue since the first card. I'm curious as to what is driving this need to get a new driver set out so urgently.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What kind of complaints? I had a GTX780 that I got the day of launch and just switched to 770's in SLI and I have not had a single issue since the first card. I'm curious as to what is driving this need to get a new driver set out so urgently.


I'm on the same boat as you... No issues here in any games. Not even stutter issues...









well, not necessarily on the same boat because i did not have a 780 hehehe.... Oh well i'm just talking about the drivers "boat"


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What kind of complaints? I had a GTX780 that I got the day of launch and just switched to 770's in SLI and I have not had a single issue since the first card. I'm curious as to what is driving this need to get a new driver set out so urgently.


I havnt had any trouble either but I will update the driver as soon as its available. I think its the reports that this driver has been responsible for a few kills. Statistically not likely to happen BUT its also $400 and some are overly cautious. Just my opinion. Overkill but not necessarily a bad idea if they want to wait.


----------



## Thoth420

Same not one game issue just a few driver crashes doing random crap in my browser etc.


----------



## jordantoine

Very new to overclocking here. If I'm correct, when people are talking about their clocks they go with what Valley (in this case) says for GPU clock and then doubling memory clock? So if it says 1303/3515 that actually means 1303/7030? And 1300/8000 seems pretty stable for most cards?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Very new to overclocking here. If I'm correct, when people are talking about their clocks they go with what Valley (in this case) says for GPU clock and then doubling memory clock? So if it says 1303/3515 that actually means 1303/7030? And 1300/8000 seems pretty stable for most cards?


Valley reports the correct memory and your right to double it, but the gpu itself says its higher than it really is within valley.

Personally I like and use evga precision for overclocking since I think there data logging suits me best.

Edit
Oh and about drivers, I havent had any real issues either, just a hair of flicker in bf3 once in a while, but literally its very small and almost hard to see.

Im just hoping they fine tune things for even more fps. 2-3% here n there is welcome....especially in the unigen benchmarks for amd vs nvidia fun lol (in a fun way not mad way like some people get)


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Valley reports the correct memory and your right to double it, but the gpu itself says its higher than it really is within valley.
> 
> Personally I like and use evga precision for overclocking since I think there data logging suits me best.
> 
> Edit
> Oh and about drivers, I havent had any real issues either, just a hair of flicker in bf3 once in a while, but literally its very small and almost hard to see.
> 
> Im just hoping they fine tune things for even more fps. 2-3% here n there is welcome....especially in the unigen benchmarks for amd vs nvidia fun lol (in a fun way not mad way like some people get)


Hm ok thanks, I got up to 1303/7070 but drivers crashed when I tried to bring mem clock higher than that. Are people overvolting much for the higher mem clocks? Seems like there's a lot less information around for gpu overclocking than cpu overclocking so I'm being pretty cautious.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Hm ok thanks, I got up to 1303/7070 but drivers crashed when I tried to bring mem clock higher than that. Are people overvolting much for the higher mem clocks? Seems like there's a lot less information around for gpu overclocking than cpu overclocking so I'm being pretty cautious.


The voltage control we have access to is for the gpu core. If you crashed your drivers and your memory was only 7070, it was most likely due to the gpu core of 1303. Only overclock one thing at a time so first find your max gpu core/boost clocks then set it back to stock and do it for memory, later combine the two, you may beed to back down on the gpu clock a hair, maybe not. Personally I find my MAX, then for normal gaming run a few settings below that.

To get the gpu stable, make sure you raised your power target, you can unlink the temp to keep it at 79C for safety if you like. You can also unlock the extra 12mv for a total of 1.212v and that might help you get another 15-20mhz but personally I dont think the voltage is worth the few extra mhz unless benching.

Run valley bench on extreme hd to really stress the card to determine its stable enough to play games on. To me gaming is the final stability test. When new drivers come out, rarely, but sometimes they allow for more overclocking too (like sometimes extra 10-15mhz)

edit:
Gez I should proof read before submitting haha

But 1300mhz is a good overclock, seems like most are 1290-1340mhz for the good ones. I had one that only did 1246mhz, but the asus does 1345mhz, although I game at 1320mhz for a margin of "safety" for peace of mind


----------



## jordantoine

Well I'm unclear if I actually got to 1300 MHz. That's what Valley was telling me. GPU-Z is saying GPU Clock is 1147 and Boost 1199. Not really sure which to listen to.


----------



## MainChicken

Valley is always wrong with the gpu clock. If you are using afterburner or precision x go in to properties and then the monitoring tab. The select show on screen display in the monitoring tab. When you have this done you can see your correct gpu clock speed in 3d applications.


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Valley is always wrong with the gpu clock. If you are using afterburner or precision x go in to properties and then the monitoring tab. The select show on screen display in the monitoring tab. When you have this done you can see your correct gpu clock speed in 3d applications.


This ends up giving me another number altogether. I'm using afterburner, with core clock +100, memory clock +30, with a gigabyte 770 windforce (default 1137/7012/1189). GPU-Z tells me as expected, 1237/7072/1289. Then Afterburner's overlay tells me 1356/7084, and Valley tells me 1393/7070. This is all rather confusing to me.


----------



## MainChicken

Yeah it's a bit confusing the the after burner is the only one that can give you an accurate reading of the boost while running a 3d app. So it's 1356, a very good overclock!


----------



## amd655

I am still waiting to purchase a 770, but does anyone know how good the Zotac versions are?

http://www.ebuyer.com/506707-zotac-gtx-770-2gb-gddr5-7010mhz-dvi-hdmi-displayport-pci-e-graphics-card-zt-70301-10p


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I am still waiting to purchase a 770, but does anyone know how good the Zotac versions are?
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/506707-zotac-gtx-770-2gb-gddr5-7010mhz-dvi-hdmi-displayport-pci-e-graphics-card-zt-70301-10p


I take it your keeping it on air and not under water.?


----------



## amd655

Yes on air.


----------



## malmental

it falls in the middle as far as stock clocks but I like the look of the AMP series though this one is not a AMP edition.
you like the color or something, what are the other options in that price range.?

Specifications -
- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 GPU
- 1536 processor cores
- 2GB GDDR5
- 256-bit memory bus
- Engine clock (base): 1059 MHz: (boost): 1098 MHz
- Shader clock: N/A
- Memory clock: 7010 MHz
- PCI Express 3.0 (compatible with 1.1)*
- Get the best gaming, with NVIDIA GeForce Experience™ one-click drivers and settings


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Yeah it's a bit confusing the the after burner is the only one that can give you an accurate reading of the boost while running a 3d app. So it's 1356, a very good overclock!


Well, I may have jumped the gun a bit here. I was experimenting with different memory clocks and after a while I'll drop to around 20 fps and never get over it. Is this a sign that my core clock is too high? The driver isn't crashing but it's quite choppy.


----------



## amd655

There is this one..

But it is from Palit (never owned anything from them)

http://www.ebuyer.com/510159-palit-gtx-770-jetstream-2gb-gddr5-dual-dvi-hdmi-displayport-pci-e-graphics-card-ne5x770h1042-1045j


----------



## MrBeer

I use Valley Benchmark 1.0 to find my real working numbers
so on Valley Benchmark 1.0 i used 1275/4000 on max votage

That is the max i can go on the asus 770 in sli.
will post benchmark later.
on Valley i get 4037
on 3dmark vatange i get P49524


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Well, I may have jumped the gun a bit here. I was experimenting with different memory clocks and after a while I'll drop to around 20 fps and never get over it. Is this a sign that my core clock is too high? The driver isn't crashing but it's quite choppy.


Sorry, hate to double post but I couldn't find the edit button. Even when I reset to stock settings after this slowdown occurs, it keeps the bad frames. I hope I didn't break anything...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Sorry, hate to double post but I couldn't find the edit button. Even when I reset to stock settings after this slowdown occurs, it keeps the bad frames. I hope I didn't break anything...


you didnt, just restart the computer.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> There is this one..
> 
> But it is from Palit (never owned anything from them)
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/510159-palit-gtx-770-jetstream-2gb-gddr5-dual-dvi-hdmi-displayport-pci-e-graphics-card-ne5x770h1042-1045j


looks nice and I have seen some good reviews but Palit has been crap in the past and I haven't owned one either.


----------



## amd655

May give them a shot this time around, cooler looks up to snuff


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> you didnt, just restart the computer.


Well, I restarted and got a driver crash benchmarking on stock. I'll just hold off OCing/benchmarking until we get a better driver (didn't go up from 320.08 to .18 after reading all the horror stories).


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> May give them a shot this time around, cooler looks up to snuff


good stock clock speeds to fall back on until overclock is valid..


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> good stock clock speeds to fall back on until overclock is valid..


Yeah, and the price is nice too


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Sorry, hate to double post but I couldn't find the edit button. Even when I reset to stock settings after this slowdown occurs, it keeps the bad frames. I hope I didn't break anything...


i got bad news 2 of my 770 had the same issue you are describing......slowly they started giving errors until they count do 3d anymore!

if i restarted the PC even without any overclock the first run showed average frames ...then the second half frames...

same with games....then refused to do anything 3d...

so in my opinion RIP 770


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i got bad news 2 of my 770 had the same issue you are describing......slowly they started giving errors until they count do 3d anymore!
> 
> if i restarted the PC even without any overclock the first run showed average frames ...then the second half frames...
> 
> same with games....then refused to do anything 3d...
> 
> so in my opinion RIP 770


Well, I'll try it out gaming the rest of the weekend, worst comes to worst I can always RMA it.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Well, I'll try it out gaming the rest of the weekend, worst comes to worst I can always RMA it.


well you have 30 days so game on !!! ive been on BF3 all day...might do some crysis 3


----------



## MrBeer

settings.jpg 109k .jpg file


benchmark.jpg 605k .jpg file


Not to bad

had to use valley to see what my real clock was to hard to do it without it.
card don't like to go over 1280


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i posted a few pages back seeking advise.but i think ive found my answer by reading thru this thread. but it seems this refresh of a (680) card is still in early days of having no issues i so badly wana ugrade to w new gpu.but seing to many issues with a 770 here

which of these would be best to own

Products :: Gainward GeForce®
GTX 770 Phantom 4GB

or

msi gtx770 lightning


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> i posted a few pages back seeking advise.but i think ive found my answer by reading thru this thread. but it seems this refresh of a (680) card is still in early days of having no issues i so badly wana ugrade to w new gpu.but seing to many issues with a 770 here
> 
> which of these would be best to own
> 
> Products :: Gainward GeForce®
> GTX 770 Phantom 4GB
> 
> or
> 
> msi gtx770 lightning


msi gtx770 lightning


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> well you have 30 days so game on !!! ive been on BF3 all day...might do some crysis 3


Yeah, played an hour of Planetside 2 with no issues whatsoever. May just be an issue related to benching with the 320.08 driver.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Well, I restarted and got a driver crash benchmarking on stock. I'll just hold off OCing/benchmarking until we get a better driver (didn't go up from 320.08 to .18 after reading all the horror stories).


Im not having issues on .18....there is a member in here that gets random crashes on stuff like his web browser but not sure if he is on .08 or .18

Think its thoth420?


----------



## Robilar

Just ran a 3dmark test with the cards at stock to get a sense of their performance pre overclocked.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/3dm_zps3a500b09.jpg.html


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just ran a 3dmark test with the cards at stock to get a sense of their performance pre overclocked.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/3dm_zps3a500b09.jpg.html


That looks good, what's it like overclocked? I am going to run mine today


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just ran a 3dmark test with the cards at stock to get a sense of their performance pre overclocked.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/3dm_zps3a500b09.jpg.html


god!! my 680 lightning = http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/718823


----------



## MrBeer

download Valley Benchmark 1.0 and run extream hd andd see what u get then overclock it you will see the differents


----------



## jordantoine

Did a little bit more reading around and people are saying other nvidia cards throttle at 69-70c. I think it's possible this is the cause of the problems in my benching. Should it really be throttling that low?


----------



## MrBeer

just use msi afterburner and turn up it to 94


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Did a little bit more reading around and people are saying other nvidia cards throttle at 69-70c. I think it's possible this is the cause of the problems in my benching. Should it really be throttling that low?


Forgot about this....my max temp was 69C after running benches...well at least I know my cards BIOS works as advertised. Last card can't really say that for.


----------



## bmancreations

OK, so my Windforce 770 is basically idling around 50 to 55C. This is normal computer use, after 1 day with the system running. With the fans between 1300 and 1590RPM.

I know this isn't a HOLY CRAP temp area, but I keep reading people getting 30 or even lower on average.

So is something wrong with my card, or does anyone here have this card with the Prodigy case? Could it be the case? It has good flow, and fans and stuff...but I dunno


----------



## smoke2

Which one card do you think have better cooled VRM's?
MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr Gaming or Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce?
Both costs the same for me.


----------



## SauS

Hello,

mind if i join the club?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ok so the lightning 770.
what about the 770 gaming edition?
can sm1please post install guide for a gtx770?
1)how to setup the drivers for best stability
2) how to setup afterburner :so the gpu doesnt start throttling at 70°c

3)can a 770 be installed:then left @default in afterburner?

i normaly just fine tune the auto fan profile/max temp monitoring/max core clock

does the same way im describing apply to a 770 or does gpu boost realy play a big part in these bad boys?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> OK, so my Windforce 770 is basically idling around 50 to 55C. This is normal computer use, after 1 day with the system running. With the fans between 1300 and 1590RPM.
> 
> I know this isn't a HOLY CRAP temp area, but I keep reading people getting 30 or even lower on average.
> 
> So is something wrong with my card, or does anyone here have this card with the Prodigy case? Could it be the case? It has good flow, and fans and stuff...but I dunno


GTX 480 idles at 31c... just for reference.

Seems a little high for a 770??


----------



## Thoth420

Solved my coil whine on menus or whenever a 3d app is rendering 1000's of frames per second with EVGA precision Target Framerate: 120.
I can also now set my fans to max speed when benching. The only thing is that it only has three graphs and they don't show the max reached value like MSI AB. Any way to make either of these things so?
Add more graphs and/or adding a max reached value for the graphs? I looked through the options which are basically the same as MSI AB but whatever 3 are on the top of the list are what show up. Would like an extra row.

Also 320.39 beta (most likely the disc driver for the 760 release) are leaked. I don't endorse downloading leaked drivers so I won't link but if you can't wait a few days it's out there.


----------



## burtie

The temps on my Asus seem to be a bit high, 75-85°c while playing a game... is this normal? I am not OC in any way.

I am also noticing some light flickering on screen, like vary faint lines scrolling through the screen... sometimes it's there and other times its not. Anyone else experienced it?

Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> The temps on my Asus seem to be a bit high, 75-85°c while playing a game... is this normal? I am not OC in any way.
> 
> I am also noticing some light flickering on screen, like vary faint lines scrolling through the screen... sometimes it's there and other times its not. Anyone else experienced it?
> 
> Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


Have you tried with other screen or gpu?
I guess this is present only when you play games.


----------



## burtie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> The temps on my Asus seem to be a bit high, 75-85°c while playing a game... is this normal? I am not OC in any way.
> 
> I am also noticing some light flickering on screen, like vary faint lines scrolling through the screen... sometimes it's there and other times its not. Anyone else experienced it?
> 
> Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried with other screen or gpu?
> I guess this is present only when you play games.
Click to expand...

Yes it's only present when I play games. I didn't get it with my previous GPU.

Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> The temps on my Asus seem to be a bit high, 75-85°c while playing a game... is this normal? I am not OC in any way.
> 
> I am also noticing some light flickering on screen, like vary faint lines scrolling through the screen... sometimes it's there and other times its not. Anyone else experienced it?
> 
> Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


For whatever reason, these ASUS cards seem to run in the mid 70s to 80 under full load. That is still way within the safe limit. But they do seem to run a little warmer than some of the other 770s. I think they went a little to much for the silence. Probably will unlock the fan in the bios so it can hit 100% and reset targets. I know the cooling is good on the card, For some reason ASUS set the max heat at 80. Anyway, as mentioned, its well within the safe zone for this gpu. As for your flickering, check your screen refresh rate.


----------



## burtie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> The temps on my Asus seem to be a bit high, 75-85°c while playing a game... is this normal? I am not OC in any way.
> 
> I am also noticing some light flickering on screen, like vary faint lines scrolling through the screen... sometimes it's there and other times its not. Anyone else experienced it?
> 
> Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, these ASUS cards seem to run in the mid 70s to 80 under full load. That is still way within the safe limit. But they do seem to run a little warmer than some of the other 770s. I think they went a little to much for the silence. Probably will unlock the fan in the bios so it can hit 100% and reset targets. I know the cooling is good on the card, For some reason ASUS set the max heat at 80. Anyway, as mentioned, its well within the safe zone for this gpu. As for your flickering, check your screen refresh rate.
Click to expand...

Thanks will do 

Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Robilar

My windforce cards both idle at around 30c (top card is about 2c hotter as is standard in SLI arrays). Load for both cards around 50c (this is not an overclocked temp). this is not Furmark level load, merely temps recorded while gaming. Again the top card is 3-4c hotter under load than the lower.


----------



## Ultisym

While gaming 50 to 55 is normal for my ASUS card, its only higher during the stress testing and benchmarking. They have the fan curve set to max at 80 for some reason,im going to change that and that should do the trick. If not, i got a 120mm fan i can put on the side of the case right by the cooling pipes that will take care of it. I think my problems are self inflicted. I have so much in my case i pretty much have two zones to cool. the area above the gpu and the area below.. Above im absolutely fine with the dual 120s intaking air through the radiator and also the mem cooler fans just to keep air moving in that corner. The bottom is my problem as all i have is the asus gpu fans and the psu on the bottom is directing its fan straight at the gpu. cant flip the psu cause it is on carpet and wouldnt vent. So im a work in progress until i get a larger case i guess.


----------



## amd655

Yo guys...

GIGACHEW GTX 770


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yo guys...
> 
> GIGACHEW GTX 770


nice but one thing, that's one hell of a delivery window, 06/27 - 07/17


----------



## amd655

Free delivery lol









Beggers can't be choosers :/


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> While gaming 50 to 55 is normal for my ASUS card, its only higher during the stress testing and benchmarking. They have the fan curve set to max at 80 for some reason,im going to change that and that should do the trick. If not, i got a 120mm fan i can put on the side of the case right by the cooling pipes that will take care of it. I think my problems are self inflicted. I have so much in my case i pretty much have two zones to cool. the area above the gpu and the area below.. Above im absolutely fine with the dual 120s intaking air through the radiator and also the mem cooler fans just to keep air moving in that corner. The bottom is my problem as all i have is the asus gpu fans and the psu on the bottom is directing its fan straight at the gpu. cant flip the psu cause it is on carpet and wouldnt vent. So im a work in progress until i get a larger case i guess.


Here is what I did to get my case off of the floor (and carpet like you). It now sits about 5 inches above the carpet on a metal hanger.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01255_zps1ecd2165.jpg.html


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is what I did to get my case off of the floor (and carpet like you). It now sits about 5 inches above the carpet on a metal hanger.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01255_zps1ecd2165.jpg.html


How much did it help venting the heat out from the psu to the bottom vs into the case? Im going to throw the 120mm fan in tonight. Placement will put it about halfway between the psu and the gpu. Exhausting it, maybe it will do the trick. I really dont think its the card, It gets rid of the heat really well, i think its just what i mentioned

Thats a nice setup btw


----------



## malmental

bottom mounting PSU cases is the only way to go nowadays with most PSU's having the single fan.
I still see a few dual fan PSU's that blow sideways, I guess for those it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> bottom mounting PSU cases is the only way to go nowadays with most PSU's having the single fan.
> I still see a few dual fan PSU's that blow sideways, I guess for those it doesn't really matter.


Its certainly wouldnt hurt to vent out the bottom and it makes sense. I cant do what robilar did with his setup, my desk wont allow it. But i can certainly find a way of getting it off the carpet i guess. Just might be a little ghetto.

I actually prefer the psu on the bottom too, but it can create problems with carpet. I just hate to ghetto it, the wife will gripe









Thats the top half  Obviously i have a 770 in there now. It vents out the side and stays nice and cool. Im still to cramped though with this case. The bottom is pretty clear, cant find a pic at the moment, the fans are just fighting each other.

EDIT: Found a pic  I forgot about the sound card being between them. Its relatively short though and the spacing is not to bad. I dont think its contributing much to the problem. I really dont want to use the onboard sound if I dont have to.


----------



## malmental

KCS10870 CPU Stand w/ Wheels
http://www.littlesupply.com/p-690572-kellycomputersupplykcs10870cpustandwlockingwheels3wx16-12dx4-12hblack.aspx


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> KCS10870 CPU Stand w/ Wheels
> http://www.littlesupply.com/p-690572-kellycomputersupplykcs10870cpustandwlockingwheels3wx16-12dx4-12hblack.aspx


Thats pretty nice. Thanks for the link.

On another note, has anyone tried the new driver mentioned earlier? Some are reporting temp drops and other big changes with it.

Edit: download link is really slow. Either crappy connection or its getting slammed.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Here is what I did to get my case off of the floor (and carpet like you). It now sits about 5 inches above the carpet on a metal hanger.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01255_zps1ecd2165.jpg.html


Someone else with a zboard merc....I feel less alone now.


----------



## malmental

my problem is that I can't so single monitor set-ups anymore.
I'd go mad after being spoiled by dual, triple and now quad monitor set-ups.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> my problem is that I can't so single monitor set-ups anymore.
> I'd go mad after being spoiled by dual, triple and now quad monitor set-ups.


I miss my dual monitor setup I had at my last job. I have to get another desk at home before i can add a second monitor


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> my problem is that I can't so single monitor set-ups anymore.
> I'd go mad after being spoiled by dual, triple and now quad monitor set-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my dual monitor setup I had at my last job. I have to get another desk at home before i can add a second monitor
Click to expand...

I like the rig...
grab you a SSD and your set.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

can a gtx770 be installed with older drivers ?
314.07?
plus can sm1please tell me if a corsair hx650 will be enough for a gtx770?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> can a gtx770 be installed with older drivers ?
> 314.07?
> plus can sm1please tell me if a corsair hx650 will be enough for a gtx770?


drivers that far back will require the ini file hack.
the the GTX 770 should have shipped with 320.08 drivers I think, check the disk.

I suggest use those or go find the latest driver just released.....

I just saw it posted in another thread:
new drivers are out (320.39), so far people have been saying that OCs are better on 780 cards (much stable) and no other problems.
haven't tried it myself yet.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379742


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> drivers that far back will require the ini file hack.
> the the GTX 770 should have shipped with 320.08 drivers I think, check the disk.
> 
> I suggest use those or go find the latest driver just released.....
> 
> I just saw it posted in another thread:
> new drivers are out (320.39), so far people have been saying that OCs are better on 780 cards (much stable) and no other problems.
> haven't tried it myself yet.
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379742


Is it really worth getting a 780 over a 770?

I can always cancel my order for the 770, get my cash back and save a little longer.
What do you reckon?


----------



## malmental

dude I'm going to do nothing but confuse you more so I rather not say.....








your at 1080p and/or are you going bigger.?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> dude I'm going to do nothing but confuse you more so I rather not say.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your at 1080p and/or are you going bigger.?


I run a Dell u3011, but hardly game on it due to the GTX 480...

I could always make use of it


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> dude I'm going to do nothing but confuse you more so I rather not say.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your at 1080p and/or are you going bigger.?
> 
> 
> 
> I run a Dell u3011, but hardly game on it due to the GTX 480...
> 
> I could always make use of it
Click to expand...

2560 x 1600 ?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 2560 x 1600 ?


Yes.

480 can game at that res, but 60hz at 1600p with low FPS is not nice... so i use the acer at 74hz 1080p.

If a 780 can feed 1600p nicely it would be great


----------



## malmental

yep, you NEED and not just WANT the GTX 780....

I'm not for sure the GTX 770 and push out 4GB's of VRAM even with the higher clocked memory just like the GTX 680 can't
so that's not really an option in my opinion. maybe in SLi 4GB GTX 770's might be better but MEH to that idea...









cancel sale and save for GTX 780 is my suggestion / opinion.
a 2GB GTX 770 @ 2560 x 1600, not feeling that one.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> yep, you NEED and not just WANT the GTX 780....
> 
> I'm not for sure the GTX 770 and push out 4GB's of VRAM even with the higher clocked memory just like the GTX 680 can't
> so that's not really an option in my opinion. maybe in SLi 4GB GTX 770's might be better but MEH to that idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cancel sale and save for GTX 780 is my suggestion / opinion.
> a 2GB GTX 770 @ 2560 x 1600, not feeling that one.


I wanted to ask you as you have experience with both 670/770/780's right?

Cheers Mal


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> yep, you NEED and not just WANT the GTX 780....
> 
> I'm not for sure the GTX 770 and push out 4GB's of VRAM even with the higher clocked memory just like the GTX 680 can't
> so that's not really an option in my opinion. maybe in SLi 4GB GTX 770's might be better but MEH to that idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cancel sale and save for GTX 780 is my suggestion / opinion.
> a 2GB GTX 770 @ 2560 x 1600, not feeling that one.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask you as you have experience with both 670/770/780's right?
> 
> Cheers Mal
Click to expand...

I have them all...







(except for a 4GB model..)


----------



## Gerbacio

https://mega.co.nz/#!NY4FwCrQ!C3t87E...YAuPIqgy3jVydw

dl from this link someone uploaded them to mega...took seconds .....hope it helps someone

these are the 320.39 drivers..use at your own risk ....i just did a few rounds of Crysis 3 no issues...about to jump on BF3:thumb:


----------



## Yungbenny911

Yay! new drivers! "not that i need it"


----------



## sew333

Damn i am more shaky now. I am on 770 but without drivers . I am scary to install 320 WHQL or that new leaked 320.39. What now


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Damn i am more shaky now. I am on 770 but without drivers . I am scary to install 320 WHQL or that new leaked 320.39. What now


320.39 are getting good reviews thus far.
so put your 'big boy' pants on and go with .39.










edit:
just kidding but in-case you go with the latest drivers please report your results and thoughts..


----------



## sew333

Why that .39 its not on official nvidia site: P?


----------



## malmental

it will be by day's end or tomorrow.


----------



## sew333

Hmmm better wait for official And then run some games


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 320.39 are getting good reviews thus far.
> so put your 'big boy' pants on and go with .39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> just kidding but in-case you go with the latest drivers please report your results and thoughts..


just did a couple of hours of straight up gaming (crysis 3 followed by BF3) .......not a single issue anymore !

im happy !


----------



## x2ezx

Brand new Asus GTX 770 OC , remplace my "old" Asus GTX 580 DCII.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I like the rig...
> grab you a SSD and your set.


Thanks, but honestly, im happy with the Vraptor. I fully realize the advantages of the SSDs but my system runs beautifully. Sure it doesnt boot up in 6 seconds, but once up and everything is loaded, it screams along just fine. Never had a problem with it in gaming or anything else. Also, i just cant force myself to pay that much for such a small capacity. The prices on those are crazy. I would need at least a 1 tb SSD. the price on that would be ridiculous to me. The raptor wasnt super cheap at 200 bones granted but it has the capacity i needed and the two-2 tb green drives are striped so they handle general storage. I leave the raptor spun up while booted so im not waiting enough for access to make any kind of noticeable lag while playing games or anything else once shes up. When the prices come down MUCH more, I will probably make the plunge.


----------



## Joiis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ezx*
> 
> Brand new Asus GTX 770 OC , remplace my "old" Asus GTX 580 DCII.


What a beauty.. Nice colour schematics too!

Sent from my Xperia Mini Pro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I like the rig...
> grab you a SSD and your set.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but honestly, im happy with the Vraptor. I fully realize the advantages of the SSDs but my system runs beautifully. Sure it doesnt boot up in 6 seconds, but once up and everything is loaded, it screams along just fine. Never had a problem with it in gaming or anything else. Also, i just cant force myself to pay that much for such a small capacity. The prices on those are crazy. I would need at least a 1 tb SSD. the price on that would be ridiculous to me. The raptor wasnt super cheap at 200 bones granted but it has the capacity i needed and the two-2 tb green drives are striped so they handle general storage. I leave the raptor spun up while booted so im not waiting enough for access to make any kind of noticeable lag while playing games or anything else once shes up. When the prices come down MUCH more, I will probably make the plunge.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, the lil lady's rig runs on a Veloci as well and I have had plenty of opportunities to upgrade it but she doesn't need it.
it's a glorified HTPC the way she uses it, mostly vids including streaming and internet crap.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Did a little bit more reading around and people are saying other nvidia cards throttle at 69-70c. I think it's possible this is the cause of the problems in my benching. Should it really be throttling that low?


This is only with the gtx 6xx series, the gtx770 doesnt throttle at 70c, I personally know this because I have hit up to 79c without throttling back the speed. It WILL throttle to whatever you set it to in the oc tools, default is 79c but it waits till 80c to throttle it seems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> OK, so my Windforce 770 is basically idling around 50 to 55C. This is normal computer use, after 1 day with the system running. With the fans between 1300 and 1590RPM.
> 
> I know this isn't a HOLY CRAP temp area, but I keep reading people getting 30 or even lower on average.
> 
> So is something wrong with my card, or does anyone here have this card with the Prodigy case? Could it be the case? It has good flow, and fans and stuff...but I dunno


Your probably using the web browser im guessing and the newer IE and i think chrome use gpu acceleration so Im thinking thats why my temps while browsing are in the 40-50's as well. Your true idle temp is most likely in the 30's.....Open precision or the tool of your choice, close everything, and let it sit. Thats your real idle temps which will probably like I said be in the 30's. Your ambient room temp is also a factor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Which one card do you think have better cooled VRM's?
> MSI GTX 770 TwinFrozr Gaming or Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce?
> Both costs the same for me.


I know the msi gamer has a "heatsink" plate that covers the memory and vrms, etc but the windforce actually has it as part of the cooler, so I think the gigabyte wins here. Both are good though.

gigabyte breakdown:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_770_WindForce_OC/5.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> ok so the lightning 770.
> what about the 770 gaming edition?
> can sm1please post install guide for a gtx770?
> 1)how to setup the drivers for best stability
> 2) how to setup afterburner :so the gpu doesnt start throttling at 70°c
> 
> 3)can a 770 be installed:then left @default in afterburner?
> 
> i normaly just fine tune the auto fan profile/max temp monitoring/max core clock
> 
> does the same way im describing apply to a 770 or does gpu boost realy play a big part in these bad boys?


1: Install drivers like normal and leave them alone. Nvidia does a good job of out of the box setup, Sure they can be tweaked for performance a bit, but leave them alone.
2: it does not throttle at 70, it throttles above 79c, but if you want that higher you just click the unlink button and move the slider to the desired temp and click accept.
3: the 770 doesnt need anything more than the drivers to be touched, you dont need afterburner or other tools like that unless you want to change fan speeds or overclock, I do recommend changing fan speeds since stock settings lean on the silent side which makes these cards easier to enter the 70c range
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> The temps on my Asus seem to be a bit high, 75-85°c while playing a game... is this normal? I am not OC in any way.
> 
> I am also noticing some light flickering on screen, like vary faint lines scrolling through the screen... sometimes it's there and other times its not. Anyone else experienced it?
> 
> Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk HD


If your room temp is anywhere near 80F that would be normal im sure with the stock fan speed settings, I have my asus set to go 100% fan speed at 65c, and honestly with my case fans I cant hear it. If you have low speed case fans you might hear it but its not loud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> can a gtx770 be installed with older drivers ?
> 314.07?
> plus can sm1please tell me if a corsair hx650 will be enough for a gtx770?


I wouldnt install older drivers but like someone mentioned you need to mod them, left alone they will not work with the 770 if they are already on the computer. You will boot and get a message saying no compatible gpu on system and be required to install the new drivers or the ones that came on the cd which are probably 320.08.

The hx650 will be more than enough for a single gtx 770, your ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> just did a couple of hours of straight up gaming (crysis 3 followed by BF3) .......not a single issue anymore !
> 
> im happy !


Awesome! Mind seeing if your valley score goes up? I think Im gonna wait for the nvidia beta release before I try it....the link I saw asked for a password too.


----------



## 66racer

Anyone have any valley 1.0 tips? I just did what was on the valley thread but wanna try to get another .5-1.0fps, I just dont think I can do it without memory heatsinks. At 8000mhz at the end of the run it slows down, 7900mhz it finishes but since im already at 1359mhz I have no more room there. 1380mhz fails half way. Im tempted to go for a water block especially since the asus can have voltage unlocked, I just dont know if I have a good enough one to worry about it. Its at this time I miss the evga customer service, because I know they dont care if I had a block on it....asus has a sticker on one of the heatsink screws lol


----------



## 66racer

Thought I would post some pics of the stock asus dc ii 770 thermal paste, looks sloppy and over applied....Not sure what they used but switched to shin etsu x23 7783D and am a little surprised by at least 2-3c drop in temps conservative but once I back some more gaming and benching, I might be able to say 4-5c drop in temps.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello guys I'm looking into one of these beauties for folding at home so I will be loading them up 24/7 but I still want to catch some sleep while doing so. Which 770 has the best cooler? So which cooler can get away with 20-30% fan speed and still get sub 90 temps? Thanks all.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello guys I'm looking into one of these beauties for folding at home so I will be loading them up 24/7 but I still want to catch some sleep while doing so. Which 770 has the best cooler? So which cooler can get away with 20-30% fan speed and still get sub 90 temps? Thanks all.


all of them?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> all of them?


Really? Then which one is the most quiet one at the 20-30% fan speed range or 80-90° range.


----------



## amd655

I would suggest a ASUS Direct CU II or Gigabyte Windforce 3.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

If you have not done so already please run valley benchmark and submit it to the valley thread. We need more submissions, from us 770 owners.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello guys I'm looking into one of these beauties for folding at home so I will be loading them up 24/7 but I still want to catch some sleep while doing so. Which 770 has the best cooler? So which cooler can get away with 20-30% fan speed and still get sub 90 temps? Thanks all.


I think the big question is what is your ambient temp? That will determine what fan speed your going to need really. It sounds like from mostly everyone in here is that their coolers are all quiet.

BUT, worst case you needed 100% fan speed the asus is extremely quiet, at 80% I can *BARELY* hear it over my case fans all at the lowest speed at the moment, at 70% i can not hear it AT all over my case fans in low speed. With case fans at high, I can not hear the asus card over the fans. The msi gamer which i also had is very quiet, but the asus beats it out in silence by a small amount. Both are good at cooling.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thanx a milll ... for the advise. so in other words i can cancel my order for an ax860 & use that rather for a bigger monitor or 32" hd tv.awsome.now i need only get the other money ducks in a row!   
msi here i cum again
(all my current setups are msi components all from the mobo to the gpu)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> can a gtx770 be installed with older drivers ?
> 314.07?
> plus can sm1please tell me if a corsair hx650 will be enough for a gtx770?


More than 42A total at 12v and the answer is yes. My card coil whines with my corsair PSU so I am looking for one that doesn't. Other than that was a great unit.


----------



## MrBeer

i can overclock but bf3 crashing
it seems like the only one

I think i found the problem


----------



## Nackles

I just ordered a Gigabyte 770 4GB today. I am upgrading from a 560 Ti 448 core. This is the first major upgrade I have made since I put together this (my first) rig in Feb of 12. I promised myself I would go AMD on my next card just so that I can have an experience with both brands, but for some reason the 770 roped me in.


----------



## 66racer

Asus gtx770 @ 1.55v (mod) 1515mhz---

Its in romanian but looks like a few mods to get 1.55v, I saw a different method previously on the 680s where a guy used a potentiometer to control the voltage so it didnt do just full 1.55v, looks like this guy installed a switch so its either stock or 1.55? I didnt really see detailed instructions so Im gonna look through their site a bit more

Here is the link:
http://lab501.ro/placi-video/asus-geforce-gtx770-oc-studiu-de-overclocking/8


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Asus gtx770 @ 1.55v (mod) 1515mhz---
> 
> Its in romanian but looks like a few mods to get 1.55v, I saw a different method previously on the 680s where a guy used a potentiometer to control the voltage so it didnt do just full 1.55v, looks like this guy installed a switch so its either stock or 1.55? I didnt really see detailed instructions so Im gonna look through their site a bit more
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://lab501.ro/placi-video/asus-geforce-gtx770-oc-studiu-de-overclocking/8


That is a variable resistor he has on it, which would do full voltage control.


----------



## one80

Can someone tell me if the PCB is the same as a GTX680 - ie can I use the same waterblocks?


----------



## lolzcat

If EVGA will let me, I'll totally do a step-up from my ACX 770 to the ref cooler 770. Those things are _*damn*_ sexy.

EDIT 1: Second thought. Not worth the time I'd be parting with my 770 waiting on another. Think I'll just get another EVGA 770 ACX whenever I feel the need to SLI.

Edit 2: These NVIDIA drivers I'm reading about on this thread... What kind of gains are you (crazy) adopters getting? Personally I'll be waiting for the Official NVIDIA release, but I'm curious to see what you're getting out of this new driver..

EDIT 3: To add to discussion, GPU-Z has been updated to add support for the GTX 760, and the 760 hardware specifications have leaked online. The performance is supposed to be between the 660 and the 660Ti, release date being June 25. Pricing information currently unavailable. I'm speculating that price will be somewhere in the middle of $219.99 (660) and $299.99 (660Ti).


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well my top 3 choices:

be quiet dark power pro platinum 850w
(seasonic oem)
cooler master v850
(new series with the same oem/seasonic platform corsair uses in the new ax series)
corsair ax860


----------



## SauS

Something is seriously wrong with the drivers or something:







Have the moment it started on video, was frapsing at the time. Temp was 78 degrees..






Typical me, once more trying Nvidia and instant disappointment like before with all those cards i had from them...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauS*
> 
> Something is seriously wrong with the drivers or something:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have the moment it started on video, was frapsing at the time. Temp was 78 degrees..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical me, once more trying Nvidia and instant disappointment like before with all those cards i had from them...


Have you tried the new un-official drivers? 320.39?

I only benched with it once, but it made my GPU more stable at 1333Mhz/2004Mhz (three loops in Valley without any hiccups)

http://yume-akari.com/other/320.39_d...ernational.exe


----------



## SauS

Was kinda waiting for them to come out officially, but i can't risk it anymore, don't want to RMA a card that i got for just 2 days :|

Why is Nvidia not acknowledging this problem?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauS*
> 
> Was kinda waiting for them to come out officially, but i can't risk it anymore, don't want to RMA a card that i got for just 2 days :|
> 
> *Why is Nvidia not acknowledging this problem?*


They have, and they're working on it around the clock 7 days a week







...

Although i wasn't having any problems you guys are reporting, the newer drivers worked fine with my SLI system. I noticed my cards ran cooler, and are more stable on higher clocks. I also wanted to wait for Nvidia to officially release it, but the response i saw from people made me install it. Others are also reporting more stable clocks and lower temperatures.


----------



## MainChicken

Hey guys how do you get EVGA to send out the free stuff?
I keep hearing about how good their customer service is does that only apply to North America?
I Have been waiting to hear back after making a request for the back plate for two weeks and have been waiting on primal carnage and 3d mark for a week.
The EVGA site says I have the items requested but I can't find any more info after that.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Hey guys how do you get EVGA to send out the free stuff?
> I keep hearing about how good their customer service is does that only apply to North America?
> I Have been waiting to hear back after making a request for the back plate for two weeks and have been waiting on primal carnage and 3d mark for a week.
> The EVGA site says I have the items requested but I can't find any more info after that.


make sure you follow the link and get the email saying its being processed

backplate took 2 weeks for me and they are on backorder atm

Dear XXXXXX,

EVGA has received your request for a 3DMark code for SN 1234125412.

You will receive an email notification after your request is reviewed.


----------



## MainChicken

Yup I got that email and when I check it says the back plate and applications are requested,
I know the backplate may be out of stock but I didn't think it would take over a week to email me a code.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Yup I got that email and when I check it says the back plate and applications are requested,
> I know the backplate may be out of stock but I didn't think it would take over a week to email me a code.


hmm i did my 3dmark app yesterday at 2pm and just now i recieved a code....little more than 24 hours later

call them i guess..... or try going to the request page and hit the request button again....it sent me the email then i had to go there and hit request and showed me a code i was able to redeem on steam


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> hmm i did my 3dmark app yesterday at 2pm and just now i recieved a code....little more than 24 hours later


thats how my went down, got it the next day.

On a side note, the .39 drivers gave me a couple FPS boost and a 5 deg C drop in temps.


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Forgot about this....my max temp was 69C after running benches...well at least I know my cards BIOS works as advertised. Last card can't really say that for.


Thought I'd come back and give an update on the situation. I decided to try again today to confirm if it was heat throttling and to my surprise, I had no problems whatsoever. I didn't go above 70c when running valley, but that may have been to a more aggressive fan curve going up to 80% at 70c. Happy to report conservative +75 +150 afterburner OC gave me 2125 in valley. When we get official .39 release I may go more aggressive there.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> thats how my went down, got it the next day.
> 
> On a side note, the .39 drivers gave me a couple FPS boost and a 5 deg C drop in temps.


yep same exact scenario here... havent even tried OC to max again....im still at stock but happy it can do 1320 core and 8k mem!


----------



## MainChicken

I spoke too soon, just got the codes








I will probably email them about the back plate. Would be nice if they just sent a message to say it's out of stock atm because I figure that's what the hold up is


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yo I'm in the hospital fixing to welcome my daughter in the world!!! Though I would share with you guys!!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

congrats dude.hope shes all cooly & groovy
& eager to meet dadda.
dude that means cigars & whisky!!!!

AWSOME
yo much show her the path of the jedi(pcs)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yo I'm in the hospital fixing to welcome my daughter in the world!!! Though I would share with you guys!!


OMG!







... That's scary and awesome at the same time haha, (scary cos i'm 21 (>_<), not so ready for kids atm







)


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yo I'm in the hospital fixing to welcome my daughter in the world!!! Though I would share with you guys!!


Congratulations! Is it a boy or a girl? Or better yet twins!

Cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... That's scary and awesome at the same time haha, (scary cos i'm 21 (>_<), not so ready for kids atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Haha I don't think anyone is ever ready for kids no matter what age you are! not financially speaking.


----------



## burtie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yo I'm in the hospital fixing to welcome my daughter in the world!!! Though I would share with you guys!!


Congratulations to you


----------



## lolzcat

Congrats buddy. Raise her well. Allow gaming on NVIDIA GPUs only.


----------



## fateswarm

Best purchase in the market this card in terms of cost effectiveness (provided one has the money, needs a GPU, and wants a good ratio). Convince me I'm wrong naysayers.


----------



## fateswarm

By the way, is Gigabyte GeForce GTX770 2GB WindForce 3X OC good or do I miss something?


----------



## lolzcat

What's a good Fire Strike score? Just installed my free copy of 3DMark Advance that I received from EVGA, but I'm not sure how to interpret my score.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yo I'm in the hospital fixing to welcome my daughter in the world!!! Though I would share with you guys!!


+rep...


----------



## DoctorWorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> By the way, is Gigabyte GeForce GTX770 2GB WindForce 3X OC good or do I miss something?


MSI Twin Frozer 770s like the N770 Gaming and the N700 Lightning have better coolers than the Windforce.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> By the way, is Gigabyte GeForce GTX770 2GB WindForce 3X OC good or do I miss something?


the MSI is a little better but not by much.
but it is a little better...

the WF3 is clocked slightly higher @ stock however.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yo I'm in the hospital fixing to welcome my daughter in the world!!! Though I would share with you guys!!


Congrats.

Yungbenny, my eldest is 21







. May have to start calling you "sport"


----------



## Dimaggio1103

^lol

I already have a kid Benny so I was ready for my next one. I'm 29.

Thanks for the love guys. Everything went good. She's born last night happy and healthy!

Now after only a few hours sleep back to the hospital.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> ^lol
> 
> I already have a kid Benny so I was ready for my next one. I'm 29.
> 
> Thanks for the love guys. Everything went good. She's born last night happy and healthy!
> 
> Now after only a few hours sleep back to the hospital.


Congrats Dimaggio







. I am very happy for you mate.

I am 28 and I will have a boy in October


----------



## malmental

I feel old now..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Congrats Dimaggio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am very happy for you mate.
> 
> I am 28 and I will have a boy in October


Nice karlitos is gonna have himself a mini modder.







congrats to you too. Don't do like we did and put off coming up with a name. She's here now and we still don't know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I feel old now..


Hahaha don't worry mal you can be the resident elder.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> ^lol
> 
> I already have a kid Benny so I was ready for my next one. I'm 29.
> 
> Thanks for the love guys. Everything went good. She's born last night happy and healthy!
> 
> Now after only a few hours sleep back to the hospital.


Congrats and blessings to your family and specially to the little princess!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> By the way, is Gigabyte GeForce GTX770 2GB WindForce 3X OC good or do I miss something?


great card i have had 770 lightning , the gigabyte and the EVGA ACX

Giga offered the best cooling and was the most quiet one!









Cant beat EVGA tech support, warranty and Step up !!! so consider it too

for the 50$ premium the Lightning wasnt the best pick! especially since it didnt clock as crazy as expected....


----------



## Matthew89

I installed MSI After Burner Beta10 SE and noticed it has extra core voltage.

Core Voltage (mV) +100
Memory Voltage (mV) +100
Aux Voltage (mV) +50

Are these voltage settings safe for the 770 lightning on air with custom fan control?


----------



## malmental

if that's true then I might go back to AB...


----------



## Matthew89

It's only works for 770 lightning I think, so it says anyway. The normal Beta10 I could only do +12 on Beta10 SE I can do +100.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Yungbenny, my eldest is 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . May have to start calling you "sport"


LOL







.

Congrats *Dimaggio1103!* for successful delivery (that's the only time i have used the word delivery without it having to do with Fedex or UPS







)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> It's only works for 770 lightning I think, so it says anyway. The normal Beta10 I could only do +12 on Beta10 SE I can do +100.


Upload SE version plz. I cant find on their website, just regular beta 10.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Congrats *Dimaggio1103!* for successful delivery (that's the only time i have used the word delivery without it having to do with Fedex or UPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks Benny!


----------



## Matthew89

Just ran the Heaven Benchmark 4 times and everything seemed fine.

Core Voltage (mV) +100 (Tried with +50 Core Voltage but instant driver crash)
Memory Voltage (mV) +100
Aux Voltage (mV) +50

Clocks: 1359 / 4001

Max Core Voltage it showed in Heaven was 1.270)
Max Core Temp: 68
Max Mem Temp: 61
Max Vrm Temp:68

Here are the results:


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Just ran the Heaven Benchmark 4 times and everything seemed fine.
> 
> Core Voltage (mV) +100 (Tried with +50 Core Voltage but instant driver crash)
> Memory Voltage (mV) +100
> Aux Voltage (mV) +50
> 
> Clocks: 1359 / 4001
> 
> Max Core Voltage it showed in Heaven was 1.270)
> Max Core Temp: 68
> Max Mem Temp: 61
> Max Vrm Temp:68
> 
> Here are the results:


Link for download???


----------



## Thoth420

320.49 Beta are up on Nvidia website.


----------



## Matthew89

http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,10.html

You will see in the rar name that it has beta10se


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> ^lol
> 
> I already have a kid Benny so I was ready for my next one. I'm 29.
> 
> Thanks for the love guys. Everything went good. She's born last night happy and healthy!
> 
> Now after only a few hours sleep back to the hospital.


Haha congrats dude! I got married at 29 and now at 30 I think its time for a child, personally wanna wait one more year but the Mrs doesnt wanna wait lol. Scared to make the jump but heck im already 30 so cant wait if I want more than one lol


----------



## Thoth420

New official beta runs Hitman Abso way smoother. I should say now the card uses it full potential. pegged 99% GPU usage...max temps are a bit higher 66C(2C up) also minimum framerate is way higher.
Few menu bugs even fixed.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Haha congrats dude! I got married at 29 and now at 30 I think its time for a child, personally wanna wait one more year *but the Mrs doesnt wanna wait lol*. Scared to make the jump but heck im already 30 so cant wait if I want more than one lol


LOL My dad had me when he was 30, but i have two older siblings. The kids started rolling in when he was 25







... I think i would have my first at 30 IDK... Seems like a good age.

BTW: i'll be testing the new drivers and reporting back with results.


----------



## malmental

I'm a man I'm 40......
(Who knows where that line is from..?) LOL


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm a man I'm 40......
> (Who knows where that line is from..?) LOL


----------



## malmental

3 years military, 6 years minor and semi-pro baseball, 4 years smoking 'municipal' on the beaches of San Diego and Florida.
in-between 6 years of colleges and higher learning institutions, I've seen lots.

oldest just graduated high school 17.5, middle is 7.5 and youngest is 5+..
now I'm on-call IT for a successful group of lawyers, work in a tech shop and private IT specialist group.

I hate growing up...


----------



## Ultisym

Yeah growing up sucks. Mine are 21, 19 and 17. I had them young. So im not THAT old. The eldest is a step daughter, but ive raised her and her mother and I are lifelong friends. I held her the day she was born. Only when you get older do you realize how small the world truly is.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 3 years military, 6 years minor and semi-pro baseball, 4 years smoking 'municipal' on the beaches of San Diego and Florida.
> in-between 6 years of colleges and higher learning institutions, I've seen lots.
> 
> oldest just graduated high school 17.5, middle is 7.5 and youngest is 5+..
> now I'm on-call IT for a successful group of lawyers, work in a tech shop and private IT specialist group.
> 
> I hate growing up...


It is part of life sadly....

Growing up does not have to be dull and boring though


----------



## 66racer

Malmental-
Sounds like you enjoyed and continue to enjoy life! Lol explains the means for the gpu collection haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Yeah growing up sucks. Mine are 21, 19 and 17. I had them young. So im not THAT old. The eldest is a step daughter, but ive raised her and her mother and I are lifelong friends. I held her the day she was born. Only when you get older do you realize how small the world truly is.


Lol yeah....my wife is a middle school friend I lost contact with when we both went to different high schools. During the MySpace era while reconnecting with several old friends in my early 20s we became great friends again, then a couple, now my wife lol she used to have a crush on me back in middle school but I just saw her as a friend then haha

Its so fun looking back at how goofy we were in middle school.

On topic I cant wait to try the drivers after work! Wanna see if my oc goes up a bit or my valley score go up


----------



## sew333

Any happy owner of Msi 770 Twin Frozr? No crashes?

I ask because i read on some forums problems with crashing.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Any happy owner of Msi 770 Twin Frozr? No crashes?
> 
> I ask because i read on some forums problems with crashing.


I would see if
A they were using the geforce experience. Ive heard more of problems with this than the driver by a huge margin.

B Figure out which driver they were using, the initial offerings paired with the above are apparently bad news.

C Reports of GPU Armageddon are not true, there have been very few that have seen actual damage that they attribute to this. few as in 3.

D Install the new drivers that came out on the NVIDIA site today.

E Play, eat, be happy

honestly, all of the various offerings have had reports of all the problems. How much is driver and how much is behind the keyboard is what we dont know yet. most of the artifacting appears to be clearing up to.

EDIT: to be clear guys....no one in this thread, the actual owners have grenaded due to the drivers etc right?
I think we had one guy who incidentally damaged his own card. But thats it.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 320.49 Beta are up on Nvidia website.


Not for Windows 8 64bit.

*Nevermind, they are there lol


----------



## amd655

Be warned, people are noticing much higher GPU temps with this Beta release, including me, i went from 65-70c in all other drivers, to hitting 80c.....


----------



## malmental

I haven't gamed since I got my new cards, not one bit because of this driver issue or FAIL.
I feel secure with 320.08 for my 770 and .11 for my 780 but I have no problem waiting a bit longer..


----------



## sew333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I would see if
> A they were using the geforce experience. Ive heard more of problems with this than the driver by a huge margin.
> 
> B Figure out which driver they were using, the initial offerings paired with the above are apparently bad news.
> 
> C Reports of GPU Armageddon are not true, there have been very few that have seen actual damage that they attribute to this. few as in 3.
> 
> D Install the new drivers that came out on the NVIDIA site today.
> 
> E Play, eat, be happy
> 
> honestly, all of the various offerings have had reports of all the problems. How much is driver and how much is behind the keyboard is what we dont know yet. most of the artifacting appears to be clearing up to.
> 
> EDIT: to be clear guys....no one in this thread, the actual owners have grenaded due to the drivers etc right?
> I think we had one guy who incidentally damaged his own card. But thats it.


Anyway on nvidia there are still beta 320.49? There will be any risk when i install that drivers? I want just check temps card , thats all. Then i can uninstall and wait for WHQL. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Be warned, people are noticing much higher GPU temps with this Beta release, including me, i went from 65-70c in all other drivers, to hitting 80c.....


No geforce experience or any of that BS on your rig right?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> No geforce experience or any of that BS on your rig right?


No not at all, i deselected it from the installation.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Anyway on nvidia there are still beta 320.49? There will be any risk when i install that drivers? I want just check temps card , thats all. Then i can uninstall and wait for WHQL. Any suggestions?


If your nervous I would stick with the drivers it shipped with for now. Thats what they tested with and you should be safe there anyway. Avoid any of the extra software it may have shipped with for now. That would be my suggestion.


----------



## sew333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I haven't gamed since I got my new cards, not one bit because of this driver issue or FAIL.
> I feel secure with 320.08 for my 770 and .11 for my 780 but I have no problem waiting a bit longer..


Maybe i will give a try with 320.08? They will be fine with my 770? This is beta yes? No any risk to damage card with that drivers?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No not at all, i deselected it from the installation.


I may hang tight with .39 for now. This crap is crazy. Never had issues like this with NVIDIA. Plenty of times with AMD but they got it worked out eventually to. Crap like this isnt that usual when rolling out . Patience and watch the temps.


----------



## sew333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> If your nervous I would stick with the drivers it shipped with for now. Thats what they tested with and you should be safe there anyway. Avoid any of the extra software it may have shipped with for now. That would be my suggestion.


So what drivers you prefer me to install? What you mean , dude?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I haven't gamed since I got my new cards, not one bit because of this driver issue or FAIL.
> I feel secure with 320.08 for my 770 and .11 for my 780 but I have no problem waiting a bit longer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i will give a try with 320.08? They will be fine with my 770? This is beta yes? No any risk to damage card with that drivers?
Click to expand...

it should be on the disk that came with the GTX 770 retail package.
try them out.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> So what drivers you prefer me to install? What you mean , dude?


Zee ones that came on Zee disc in Zee box.


----------



## sew333

There is a problem. I dont have a DVD writer at that moment. Where i can download that drivers







And they for 100% will be safe for my card? Please reply. Cheers from Poland.


----------



## lolzcat

Off topic:

I enjoy how each of us in the 770 thread communicate so much that we're all pretty much good friends now. Cool!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> There is a problem. I dont have a DVD writer at that moment. Where i can download that drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they for 100% will be safe for my card? Please reply. Cheers from Poland.


http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=378812

Cheers.


----------



## MrBeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> Just ran the Heaven Benchmark 4 times and everything seemed fine.
> 
> Core Voltage (mV) +100 (Tried with +50 Core Voltage but instant driver crash)
> Memory Voltage (mV) +100
> Aux Voltage (mV) +50
> 
> Clocks: 1359 / 4001
> 
> Max Core Voltage it showed in Heaven was 1.270)
> Max Core Temp: 68
> Max Mem Temp: 61
> Max Vrm Temp:68
> 
> Here are the results:


got to try that. I can run all the benchmarks with no problem but get crashing on fixefox and bf3 after playing for 1/2 hour.


----------



## Apolladan

how are you guys overclocking and checking for stability?

is using EVGA precision and OC scanner okay?

or should i also run heaven, valley, and 3dmark all in succession, and would doing so guarantee stability?


----------



## lolzcat

What exactly is the OC scanner and what does it do? I have a slight interest in it...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> What exactly is the OC scanner and what does it do? I have a slight interest in it...


it's an automated overclocking tool.
it scans for what it feels is the optimal or max overclock.


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> What exactly is the OC scanner and what does it do? I have a slight interest in it...


it's a GPU stress test that also checks for artifacts

so on the topic of overclocking, I see a bunch of people saying 1300 is normal, with 8000 memory

can I do this with the power target slider alone or will I have to overvolt?


----------



## CptChiggs

As a member of this club, I have a quick question.

I am currently rocking an old amd 1100t BE (unoverclocked as whatever left over money goes into other things) and an gtx 770. I was wondering if this cpu is bottlenecking my system and I would want to know which route to take. As I am currently strapped for cash (because of the gtx 770, respectively) I was wondering if I would benifit but upgrading my processor or will getting a good overclock be good enough?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> As a member of this club, I have a quick question.
> 
> I am currently rocking an old amd 1100t BE (unoverclocked as whatever left over money goes into other things) and an gtx 770. I was wondering if this cpu is bottlenecking my system and I would want to know which route to take. As I am currently strapped for cash (because of the gtx 770, respectively) I was wondering if I would benifit but upgrading my processor or will getting a good overclock be good enough?


1100T with a good overclock (3.8GHz) can indeed push a single GTX 770 @ 1080p and might be able to push SLi
but then you'd be at your limits.
I also specified the 1080p because with larger resolutions especially Surround set-ups the CPU comes into play more.
that's when AMD take a performance hit, generally speaking.


----------



## MainChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> so on the topic of overclocking, I see a bunch of people saying 1300 is normal, with 8000 memory


I can only do 1240 mhz stable and was told that was normal and that 1300 is well above average.


----------



## lolzcat

Heads up:

New NVIDIA beta drivers are working WONDERS on my card. Temps are staying low, and stability is increasing. Nothing but good vibes here!


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> I can only do 1240 mhz stable and was told that was normal and that 1300 is well above average.


how do you decide what's stable? and what's your memory OC?


----------



## MainChicken

My memory is a 7800. I run valley benchmark a few time and if that's stable then I just game as normal if I get no crashes after a few hours gaming I'm fairly confident that it's stable.


----------



## jordantoine

Well, where are you taking your GPU clock from? What it says in gpu-z will be different from what valley says and what you actually get boosted in 3d situations. I'm 1212 in gpu-z but when running valley, afterburner puts me at 1320.


----------



## MainChicken

any of the apps based on riva tuner will show your correct speed.


----------



## rdfloyd

Question for you 770 owners:

I'm trying to decide between a 770 and 7970GE. I want to stick with the 770, because of some recent driver problems with the 7970 and crossfire. However, I am worried about the "lack" of VRAM. I am getting one of the Korean 1440p monitors in a few days, and want to know which will be better. I will only be gaming on that one monitor, but will have another monitor running on the side with internet, steam chat, etc.

The solution to this would be buying the 4GB Gigabyte 770 or $450, but I would prefer to stay with a reference board.

Also, I'm worried about overclocking. The 7970GE is an already overclocked board. I'm not sure how much more it could overclock, especially against the 770. Could anyone give their experiences?


----------



## NoDoz

Just ordered one of these babies! EVGA GTX 770 Classified 4gb. Going SLI with 2 of these.

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04LiQuiDsiLvEr/media/04G-P4-3777-KR_XL_4_zpsbb8fad97.jpg.html


----------



## malmental

what did the reviews say about the 4GB GTX 770.?


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what did the reviews say about the 4GB GTX 770.?


This is the only review I've found so far ...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what did the reviews say about the 4GB GTX 770.?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only review I've found so far ...
Click to expand...

so getting to the good part....
can it push out 4GB of VRAM or not.?


----------



## 66racer

hey guys,

Man I just installed the new drivers and ran valley....with the SAME OC im getting worse scores. 55fps vs 57fps with .18. Cant look into it right now though, I have to go check out a property to rent with the wife....


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so getting to the good part....
> can it push out 4GB of VRAM or not.?


Never said I watched the video...So I guess you need to watch it & tell us


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so getting to the good part....
> can it push out 4GB of VRAM or not.?
> 
> 
> 
> Never said I watched the video...So I guess you need to watch it & tell us
Click to expand...


----------



## 66racer

Ok earlier I reported 2fps less, well being in a rush I forgot to reapply my valley settings/tweaks from the valley thread. Now that everything is identical I am still getting .5 fps less. This isnt margin of error, on .18 I would hit 57.0 every time and once 57.1. Later today Im going to try a fresh driver install and see if that changes anything....ambient temps are 82F right now and dont wanna bench too much like that.

Both were at 1359mhz 7900mhz memory

320.18


320.49 (this is what I used to get at 1345mhz 7800mem)


----------



## Yungbenny911

I also got about .6 FPS decrease in VAlley ... Gaming wise, i have not yet checked how these drivers perform, but they definitely reduce performance in Valley...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I also got about .6 FPS decrease in VAlley ... Gaming wise, i have not yet checked how these drivers perform, but they definitely reduce performance in Valley...


Glad im not the only one lol...maybe I should try the .39. There is that new 325.71 that is supposedly official







Not sure about installing that

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404217/guru3d-nvidia-driver-325-71-whql/10#post_20273581


----------



## Yungbenny911

I also saw performance drop in .39... I might be going back to the killer driver haha.


----------



## Ultisym

I picked up a couple in Valley with .39.....roll the dice gentlemen.


----------



## Yungbenny911

With the new drivers...









*Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k / 4.8GHz --- X2 770's, 1306/1953 --- 84.1 --- 2119*


----------



## 66racer

Jesh guess there was a reason they didnt mention the 7xx series in the changelog lol

Nvidia (joke)
Gtx660
70% increase in crysis 3
40% increase in bf3

Gtx770 (dev notes: maybe they wont notice the negative if we put increase after?)
-3% increase in crysis 3
-5% increase in bf3


----------



## malmental

GeForce 320.49 Driver


----------



## Thoth420

2C max load temp increase in games here going from the whql to the beta however it makes sense. I don't see how people are hitting 80C however.


----------



## Ultisym

Well crap. the download of the .49 somehow got corrupted. So no testing with that this evening. Did some more with the .39. Not overclocked yet but she went 2073 in valley best of 4 passes. 4 passes an temps stayed a rock solid 70C. So after i get the .49 on there, we'll see what this card can do.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Well crap. the download of the .49 somehow got corrupted. So no testing with that this evening. Did some more with the .39. Not overclocked yet but she went 2073 in valley best of 4 passes. 4 passes an temps stayed a rock solid 70C. So after i get the .49 on there, we'll see what this card can do.


Which source did you use for your .39 link? Im getting lower scores with .49 and think I wanna try .39 now lol

-
gez went back to .18 and my score is still the same at .49.....think I have to do a FULL/manual driver uninstall to get it back to before. Well no time for that today. Like I mentioned before, on .18 it was super consistent with its score so guess rolling back from .49 to .18 requires a full uninstall of drivers.

I dunno but I cant remember the last time nvidia drivers were this finicky on single cards.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 1100T with a good overclock (3.8GHz) can indeed push a single GTX 770 @ 1080p and might be able to push SLi
> but then you'd be at your limits.
> I also specified the 1080p because with larger resolutions especially Surround set-ups the CPU comes into play more.
> that's when AMD take a performance hit, generally speaking.


if your gpu isnot utilized enough buy a 1440p, i did







still deciding 780 or 770 4gb ... decisions decisions, would be cool if i wont hat 780sc in hexus.net competition









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so getting to the good part....
> can it push out 4GB of VRAM or not.?


should be able to push around 3+gb ok. nevertheless this is an sli card so if you get a second one they should together push 4gb no problema. and as the scaling is not that great, (might be solved by drivers in future, tough they have other driver problems right now to address) 770 sli seems close to 780. well at single 1440/1600p you should get 60-70fps anyway so 780 is not needed unless you go multi monitor

best
revro


----------



## malmental

revro - good post..


----------



## burtie

I am still getting a lot of very faint white lines moving up and down the scren, I checked my screen refresh rate which is set to 60hz. Stand thing I'd it only send to happen with a few games?

I can't remember my GTX 670 having these artifacts.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Which source did you use for your .39 link? Im getting lower scores with .49 and think I wanna try .39 now lol
> .


Got it from that "leaked" source. I may put it up i a dropbox if there is any demand for it from you all. Ive got enough bandwidth here at work to throw it up in a reasonable time


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burtie*
> 
> I am still getting a lot of very faint white lines moving up and down the scren, I checked my screen refresh rate which is set to 60hz. Stand thing I'd it only send to happen with a few games?
> 
> I can't remember my GTX 670 having these artifacts.


Are you using VGA cable? If so that's why. That happened to me in a few games. Do to weak signal or cable bandwidth. Switch to dvi. Or disable vsync and it should disappear.


----------



## burtie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Are you using VGA cable? If so that's why. That happened to me in a few games. Do to weak signal or cable bandwidth. Switch to dvi. Or disable vsync and it should disappear.


Yeah I am using VGA. Unfortunately my monitor only has 1 VGA input...guess I have a crappy monitor!









Disabling V Sync didn't do anything.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Are you using VGA cable? If so that's why. That happened to me in a few games. Do to weak signal or cable bandwidth. Switch to dvi. Or disable vsync and it should disappear.


Dang good call on that


----------



## malmental

+1


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Wish me luck fellas I'm going for the valley record today. Personal record that is. Gonna try the volt mod for afterburner, and new drivers.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Wish me luck fellas I'm going for the valley record today. Personal record that is. Gonna try the volt mod for afterburner, and new drivers.


G I H


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Wish me luck fellas I'm going for the valley record today. Personal record that is. Gonna try the volt mod for afterburner, and new drivers.


58,7 to beat


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Bummer, Volt tool did not work for me.....I guess its just at its wall.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Bummer, Volt tool did not work for me.....I guess its just at its wall.


Oh, i just saw you have EVGA.. I don't think it works on that.. Only MSI Lightning. It does not work on my gamer series

... BTW: I rolled back to the "so called" killer driver.... Played over 15 games including bf3, and no issues..







... I guess i won't be "upgrading" to any other driver until they are fixed


----------



## NoDoz

I cant wait to get my 770 so I can play with it! They need to hurry and ship it already!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Question !!

anyone have the 4GB Gigabyte one ??

or any review ??


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh, i just saw you have EVGA.. I don't think it works on that.. Only MSI Lightning. It does not work on my gamer series
> 
> ... BTW: I rolled back to the "so called" killer driver.... Played over 15 games including bf3, and no issues..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I guess i won't be "upgrading" to any other driver until they are fixed


It works on any card that don't have locked voltage. Calling +12mv locked


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> It works on any card that don't have locked voltage. Calling +12mv locked










.... I had no idea there were other unlocked 770's


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I had no idea there were other unlocked 770's


im not sure about 770's but it works on any card its just a afterburner tweak


----------



## bmancreations

Anyone have experience with RMA's with Gigabyte?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> revro - good post..


i ment generally 770 sli vs 780 sli as the fps difference is between 60-70+ and 70-80+ and anything over 60avg fps @1440 is extra. diff in my country is coming to 430vs 600eur (well maybe i can get the price of 780 a little down) so 770sli would save you 340eur and thats like 60% of a 550eur 27inch 1440p dell u2713hm like i have









i guess 780sli is really great for 1600p if you really want to make sure you are over 60fps 99% of time, but as current 30inch 1600p pretty much ghost, even the dell u3014 i wanted to upgrade to ... i guess current 1440p are way to game. and multimonitor is really where 780sli is needed because of 384bit bus against 770sli tough that would give usable fps too i guess
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Question !!
> 
> anyone have the 4GB Gigabyte one ??
> 
> or any review ??


i think its the same as 2gb version or on average 1-3fps more because you wont get fps drops by hitting the 2gb vram limit. so you are actually futureproofing and by getting sli you can fully utilize 4gb later on

best
revro


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Thought I'd come back and give an update on the situation. I decided to try again today to confirm if it was heat throttling and to my surprise, I had no problems whatsoever. I didn't go above 70c when running valley, but that may have been to a more aggressive fan curve going up to 80% at 70c. Happy to report conservative +75 +150 afterburner OC gave me 2125 in valley. When we get official .39 release I may go more aggressive there.


I'm back again! My OC was stable for about 12 hours (yeah, yeah) of gaming (Planetside 2, Eve, WoW) on Monday but at one point yesterday I ran into issues playing WoW, of all things. We were just about to pull first boss of a raid, but not in combat so I don't think anything too crazy should have been going on, when I dropped to extremely low framerate. Afterburner's OSD wasn't showing up, maybe because I was in fullscreen windowed, but a glance at GPU-Z made it look like memory clock went down very very low and stayed there. I exited WoW, dropped back to stock, and had no issues for the rest of the night, but this is really confusing to me. Anyone have any ideas? This was still on 320.08 so I may try that OC again in WoW with the new .49 drivers tonight and see if there are any issues.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> I'm back again! My OC was stable for about 12 hours (yeah, yeah) of gaming (Planetside 2, Eve, WoW) on Monday but at one point yesterday I ran into issues playing WoW, of all things. We were just about to pull first boss of a raid, but not in combat so I don't think anything too crazy should have been going on, when I dropped to extremely low framerate. Afterburner's OSD wasn't showing up, maybe because I was in fullscreen windowed, but a glance at GPU-Z made it look like memory clock went down very very low and stayed there. I exited WoW, dropped back to stock, and had no issues for the rest of the night, but this is really confusing to me. Anyone have any ideas? This was still on 320.08 so I may try that OC again in WoW with the new .49 drivers tonight and see if there are any issues.


drop your mem clock down 20-40mhz


----------



## jordantoine

Yeah that was going to be my other course of action. Just surprised because I'm only at 7312 for memory clock which I've heard is pretty low, and my core clock seems to OC nicely.


----------



## DoctorWorm

Anybody know if MSI is planning to release a 4GB card with Twin Frozr? I want to get a 4GB card, but I want it to have a good cooler.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> Yeah that was going to be my other course of action. Just surprised because I'm only at 7312 for memory clock which I've heard is pretty low, and my core clock seems to OC nicely.


how high was your core clock? could be unlucky on your mem


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> how high was your core clock? could be unlucky on your mem


This clock was 1320 during valley on afterburner's OCD. I think I could get higher too. Is it worth it to RMA for better memory, or does the core clock make more of an impact?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> This clock was 1320 during valley on afterburner's OCD. I think I could get higher too. Is it worth it to RMA for better memory, or does the core clock make more of an impact?


If you can do 1320+ core stable do that and put your mem on stock for simplicity.


----------



## jordantoine

Alright will do, thanks. I even hit 1356 without driver crashes last week, so I'll push core clocks and back off memory clocks.


----------



## lolzcat

Exactly. EVGA cards don't work with the volt tweak. Sadly enough


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Exactly. EVGA cards don't work with the volt tweak. Sadly enough


What about classified cards? Does anyone have a 770 4gb classy yet on here? Wondering how they are ocing.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> It works on any card that don't have locked voltage. Calling +12mv locked


Hum....I wonder if the asus one is locked since it does have the hotwire solder points. I have been tempted to get a water block to do the 1.55v mod but I have yet to see a CLEAR well written set of directions for the 770 like there is for the 680. Only thing I saw on the 770 was some pics and arrows.

ASIC is 88.3%


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hum....I wonder if the asus one is locked since it does have the hotwire solder points. I have been tempted to get a water block to do the 1.55v mod but I have yet to see a CLEAR well written set of directions for the 770 like there is for the 680. Only thing I saw on the 770 was some pics and arrows.
> 
> ASIC is 88.3%


hotwires best on the extreme motherboards


----------



## KamikazeKazzazi

I'll take pictures of my EVGA GTX 770 ACX cooling beast in couple of days maybe!!! I LOVE IT! First nVidia card too, I don't really experience an amazingly different experience than from AMD, but it's alright. I can't wait to see nVidia Shadow Play come out, I would love to use that! GPU Boost 2.0 is also great. I'll be BACK!!!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> hotwires best on the extreme motherboards


Yeah thats all it works on from what I believe, there is a resistor you remove to get voltage control without an extreme mobo but i kinda want things to settle in and make sure nothing fails on my card a while before I mod it. I may but really need a water block first.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> I'm back again! My OC was stable for about 12 hours (yeah, yeah) of gaming (Planetside 2, Eve, WoW) on Monday but at one point yesterday I ran into issues playing WoW, of all things. We were just about to pull first boss of a raid, but not in combat so I don't think anything too crazy should have been going on, when I dropped to extremely low framerate. Afterburner's OSD wasn't showing up, maybe because I was in fullscreen windowed, but a glance at GPU-Z made it look like memory clock went down very very low and stayed there. I exited WoW, dropped back to stock, and had no issues for the rest of the night, but this is really confusing to me. Anyone have any ideas? This was still on 320.08 so I may try that OC again in WoW with the new .49 drivers tonight and see if there are any issues.


It's WoW.....screenshot the settings you were using I may be able to isolate it. Also post your UI(for fun). I don't play anymore quit a few months back but I know every quirk that game has on high end systems. Also try the new beta .49 on a clean install they are way better than the last ones for me on performance.


----------



## burticus

Sub'd and added my spanking new EVGA GTX 770 with ACX 02G-P4-2774-KR .

That thing was so big it BARELY fit in my Antec 300. Millimeters to spare.


----------



## jordantoine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's WoW.....screenshot the settings you were using I may be able to isolate it. Also post your UI(for fun). I don't play anymore quit a few months back but I know every quirk that game has on high end systems. Also try the new beta .49 on a clean install they are way better than the last ones for me on performance.


It's everything on max, vsync off, 4x multisampling, 1920x1200. I think it's probably memory clock too high though. It was the same symptoms as when I was trying even higher memory clocks last week.

basically default ui with a couple weakauras btw, nothing fancy.


----------



## renoy

anybody has tried last driver from nvidia 320.49 beta,any chance to get higher OC or better performance comparing to other driver version?thx


----------



## renoy

double post sorry,bad conection


----------



## burticus

First Valley run on the new GTX 770. Apparently even though this thing kills my old 660ti I need to tweak it some to get it better, I will do that as time becomes available (ie - not at present)

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:
54.0
Score:
2260
Min FPS:
22.5
Max FPS:
103.8
System

Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (3200MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 9.18.13.2049 (2048MB) x1
Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1200 4xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra

As far as the card goes, the defaults are 1111/1163 (boost) mhz and 1753 mhz memory


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordantoine*
> 
> It's everything on max, vsync off, 4x multisampling, 1920x1200. I think it's probably memory clock too high though. It was the same symptoms as when I was trying even higher memory clocks last week.
> 
> basically default ui with a couple weakauras btw, nothing fancy.


Check your framerate with v sync off it should be very excessive. There is a framerate limiter in the game make sure both sliders are set to the same value. There are no numbers on the bar sadly so just use the command to show fps in WoW and then mess with it until you can get around 120 max for a 60hz or like 240 max on a 120hz. See if that that solves the issue. You probably went from like 1000's of frames per sec(since the game is such a joke) into a very low spike as combat started. If that doesn't work pm me and we can try a few other things. Sometimes low FPS in combat in wow is caused by game issues or addon issues(which I doubt is the problem in your case). It could me the mem clock but WoW is very badly designed in that the stronger your PC past being able to max it on ultra with a huge amount of headroom.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hum....I wonder if the asus one is locked since it does have the hotwire solder points. I have been tempted to get a water block to do the 1.55v mod but I have yet to see a CLEAR well written set of directions for the 770 like there is for the 680. Only thing I saw on the 770 was some pics and arrows.
> 
> ASIC is 88.3%


Can confirm they are locked I used beta AB10se +12mv only I didn't try the MSI config file mod but I am assuming that is still an ATI only mod.

I can also say I have a Maximus V extreme and SLI Asus DCUII GTX 770



I am getting ready for putting those babies under water with the hot wire mod

whats holding me back?

DRIVERS


----------



## Ultisym

Well, had my first out right crash pointing to video drivers last night trying to enter crysis 3 through Origin.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Well, had my first out right crash pointing to video drivers last night trying to enter crysis 3 through Origin.


Which ones?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Can confirm they are locked I used beta AB10se +12mv only I didn't try the MSI config file mod but I am assuming that is still an ATI only mod.
> 
> I can also say I have a Maximus V extreme and SLI Asus DCUII GTX 770
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting ready for putting those babies under water with the hot wire mod
> 
> whats holding me back?
> 
> DRIVERS


I can't wait to see your results! I have considered using those gpu blocks you have pictured since the asus cards seem to have a decent heat sink on the vrms. That would let me put some heatsinks on the memory modules more importantly! The main reason I only game with a core oc and not memory oc is because of tgat. Im guessing the backplate still works with that block?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> anybody has tried last driver from nvidia 320.49 beta,any chance to get higher OC or better performance comparing to other driver version?thx


.49 lowered my valley score and no extra oc headroom. I havent done any gaming though


----------



## MainChicken

I was still unstable so had to drop my clocks back to 1228 mhz on the core.
Would this still be considered a good overclock. This is a 3% overclock on what I get with stock settings.


----------



## huchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Which brand of GTX 770 have you bought and why?
> I don't want to start a flame, only write your own opinion.
> I would like to buy one and don't know which one to prefer...


I got the gigabyte Windforce oc. It was the coolest and the quitest that I could find. The thing is freaking huge though. I was worried about it fitting in my case!


----------



## silverfox1

Any of you folks heard any similar complaints from owners of the Gigabyte Windforce, MSI, & Asus versions of this GTX 770 encountering compatibility issues with some of the Intel Motherboards ?

Just curious before i purchase a particular brand of this GTX 770 to avoid issues if possible since i am using an Intel Mobo.

I do know owners of the EVGA GTX SC 770 have some problems with not only the Intel Mobo`s but a few other popular brands also. I am trying to see if these motherboard issues are primarily centered around the EVGA GTX 770 card and the current BIOS they are using. EVGA did create a new Bios update for there GTX 780 and are now shipping the 780`s out with the new BIOS already installed for consumers. But i have not heard any news about the GTX 770 other then EVGA states they are working on one.

If no one is complaining are having issues with the other brands of the GTX 770 it would appear the problem IMO is solely with the Bios EVGA is presently using. Installing the latest Intel motherboard Bios has not resolved the issues that some EVGA GTX 770 owners are having.

EVGA tech claims folks should not encounter ANY issues with the new 770 they provide since it uses the same architecture design as the previous 670 & 680, but that is apparently not the case with quite a few folks running with the Intel motherboards.

I had narrowed my choices down to either the EVGA GTX 770 ACX SC or the Gigabyte Windforce & will gladly order the windforce if its BIOS is more compatible and not creating the issues.

The below is the EVGA GTX 780 complaints but within the thread their is also complaints with the EVGA GTX 770 :

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1944772&mpage=1

Case: CM Storm Enforcer Midtower/ USB3.0
CPU : i7-2600K
Mobo: Intel DZ68BC Extreme
Ram : Corsair Vengeance pc1600/ 16gb
Video: EVGA Nvidia GTX 560ti
HDD: SSD 120GB Intel 520 series & 1.5 TB WD Caviar Black
Pwr.Supply: Rosewill Capstone 650watt Gold Rated 80+
CPU Cooler: CM Hyper 212 EVO

Fans: 200mm front intake, 200mm top exhaust, 120mm rear exhaust
NZXT Sentry Mesh 5.25 Bay Fan controller

ASUS DRW-24B1ST 24X DVD Burner

LG WH12LS30K 12X Bluray Burner/Player

AFT USB 3.0 Multi-Card reader 5.25 Bay

OS: Windows 7 64 bit

Monitor : LG 27EA83R-D 2560 x 1440p

Regards & Thanks for any replies,


----------



## bmancreations

I have the Windforce on an ASRock board without issue. I haven't really heard of any issues.


----------



## Ultisym

If you look inside the bios, they arent BSing, you, its the same stuff for the most part. This is the first ive heard of anyone having trouble with a 770 or any Kepler for that matter, and a particular brand board.


----------



## mav2000

Hey I got a new card with an ASIC of 85%+. Is that good? I am going to use an nvidia card after a long time. The one I have (zotac) seems to be voltage locked as well. Can someone also guide to the best waterblocks for this card?

I am aware that the 680 blocks should fit this card.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey I got a new card with an ASIC of 85%+. Is that good? I am going to use an nvidia card after a long time. The one I have (zotac) seems to be voltage locked as well. Can someone also guide to the best waterblocks for this card?
> 
> I am aware that the 680 blocks should fit this card.


85+? Is it 85% or more?

also need the full model number of the card to find a waterblock for it as zotac have 3 770's


----------



## MainChicken

wow I don't think many people will get a GPU with ASIC as high as 85%, mine is 74.6% which isn't too bad.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Any of you folks heard any similar complaints from owners of the Gigabyte Windforce, MSI, & Asus versions of this GTX 770 encountering compatibility issues with some of the Intel Motherboards ?
> 
> Just curious before i purchase a particular brand of this GTX 770 to avoid issues if possible since i am using an Intel Mobo.


Actually 780 and 770 are in the same boat, the very first shipments had a few motherboard compatibility issues, but it was resolved quickly with BIOS update. This is not an EVGA only issue. All boards shipping from EVGA have the fix, this includes 780 and 770.

The 770 update has not been released publicly because it only affects such a small number of boards (literally it was fixed day after launch) But if you do need the update we will provide it.


----------



## lolzcat

I got an ASIC of 83.4 or something like that. Only thing holding me back is voltage control being locked to +.12v on my EVGA card. Grrrr.









Next time I get a GPU I'll be looking at the MSI Lightning Models. The only thing that kept me back from an MSI Lightning 770 was the design. Just a bit too much yellow on the card for my liking.

I may get over the aesthetics next time around, though. I don't like voltage limitations holding me back.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> I got an ASIC of 83.4 or something like that. Only thing holding me back is voltage control being locked to +.12v on my EVGA card. Grrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I get a GPU I'll be looking at the MSI Lightning Models. The only thing that kept me back from an MSI Lightning 770 was the design. Just a bit too much yellow on the card for my liking.
> 
> I may get over the aesthetics next time around, though. I don't like voltage limitations holding me back.


83.4 is actually a good score.


----------



## 66racer

Ok got bored and had a spare h70 pump and the h70 bracket for my old 670 (which I never used back then lol)....

I just threw it together, will most likely need a 120mm rad in the back but man I was surprised. So far seems like a 20c drop!


----------



## 66racer

Whats the max temp I should see on the vrm heat sink and memory modules? Gonna game right now. Seems like 35c at idle for both in 84F ambient


----------



## x2ezx




----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ezx*


I have 88.3 and I get 1345mhz on 1.200v, 1359mhz at 1.212v so yours must be pretty good as well. Curious how much of an oc relationship that really has. Let us know what your max oc is when you do oc it.


----------



## lolzcat

Yooo guys.

After quite a bit of OCing and stability testing, the max Unigine Valley score I can get is a 2346 with the newest NVIDIA 320.49 beta drivers. Using the 320.18 drivers I maxed out at 2366, so I'm looking into downgrading drivers. So I have two questions...

1. How do I completely remove NVIDIA graphics drivers to prepare for a downgrade/reinstallation?

2. I have the EVGA disc that came with my GTX 770 with the 320.08 drivers on it. Were the 320.08 drivers better than the 320.18 drivers?


----------



## drnilly007

770's with the Titan cooler are on evga's website atm only the SC is available.

Still waiting on some 4gb reference models so I can put a waterblock on them. I see the Zotac 4gb came out today but no real reviews on it yet.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Yooo guys.
> 
> After quite a bit of OCing and stability testing, the max Unigine Valley score I can get is a 2346 with the newest NVIDIA 320.49 beta drivers. Using the 320.18 drivers I maxed out at 2366, so I'm looking into downgrading drivers. So I have two questions...
> 
> 1. How do I completely remove NVIDIA graphics drivers to prepare for a downgrade/reinstallation?
> 
> 2. I have the EVGA disc that came with my GTX 770 with the 320.08 drivers on it. Were the 320.08 drivers better than the 320.18 drivers?


1. First off turn off any OC software(also smart to just revert back to stock everything and then close) and make sure it is not set to start upon boot> reboot (most likely not needed but for the sake there are a lot of programs do this) If you want to roll back the Physx uninstall that first > reboot > run whatever new or older(beta or whql doesn't matter) installer and pick custom install
select what you need only (minimum Physx and the driver) and select the perform clean install box at the bottom then hit install if it completes successfully your in business >reboot(do not skip this or enable any oc software before you do) open nvcp and set any settings back to what you want as they will be default and then boot your oc programs and fiddle. If you reverted your OC you can now test the new drivers and evaluate them from a stock position and a clean install.









2. The disc driver is a beta the 320.18 is a whql and there is a newer beta out 320.49. Beta means almost nothing in regard to nvidia display drivers. I don't use AMD betas however I have no worries installing an nvidia beta day 1.

Hope this helps.

Edit: Noticed you have win8 so I can't say what would be different the procedure I listed works for windows 7.
Also ensure that windows update is not set to update automatically.


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Any of you folks heard any similar complaints from owners of the Gigabyte Windforce, MSI, & Asus versions of this GTX 770 encountering compatibility issues with some of the Intel Motherboards ?
> 
> Just curious before i purchase a particular brand of this GTX 770 to avoid issues if possible since i am using an Intel Mobo.
> 
> I do know owners of the EVGA GTX SC 770 have some problems with not only the Intel Mobo`s but a few other popular brands also. I am trying to see if these motherboard issues are primarily centered around the EVGA GTX 770 card and the current BIOS they are using. EVGA did create a new Bios update for there GTX 780 and are now shipping the 780`s out with the new BIOS already installed for consumers. But i have not heard any news about the GTX 770 other then EVGA states they are working on one.
> 
> If no one is complaining are having issues with the other brands of the GTX 770 it would appear the problem IMO is solely with the Bios EVGA is presently using. Installing the latest Intel motherboard Bios has not resolved the issues that some EVGA GTX 770 owners are having.
> 
> EVGA tech claims folks should not encounter ANY issues with the new 770 they provide since it uses the same architecture design as the previous 670 & 680, but that is apparently not the case with quite a few folks running with the Intel motherboards.
> 
> I had narrowed my choices down to either the EVGA GTX 770 ACX SC or the Gigabyte Windforce & will gladly order the windforce if its BIOS is more compatible and not creating the issues.
> 
> The below is the EVGA GTX 780 complaints but within the thread their is also complaints with the EVGA GTX 770 :
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1944772&mpage=1
> 
> Case: CM Storm Enforcer Midtower/ USB3.0
> CPU : i7-2600K
> Mobo: Intel DZ68BC Extreme
> Ram : Corsair Vengeance pc1600/ 16gb
> Video: EVGA Nvidia GTX 560ti
> HDD: SSD 120GB Intel 520 series & 1.5 TB WD Caviar Black
> Pwr.Supply: Rosewill Capstone 650watt Gold Rated 80+
> CPU Cooler: CM Hyper 212 EVO
> 
> Fans: 200mm front intake, 200mm top exhaust, 120mm rear exhaust
> NZXT Sentry Mesh 5.25 Bay Fan controller
> 
> ASUS DRW-24B1ST 24X DVD Burner
> 
> LG WH12LS30K 12X Bluray Burner/Player
> 
> AFT USB 3.0 Multi-Card reader 5.25 Bay
> 
> OS: Windows 7 64 bit
> 
> Monitor : LG 27EA83R-D 2560 x 1440p
> 
> Regards & Thanks for any replies,


same here, never heard issues regarding 770 and motherboard, also saw someone with AMD board using Nvidia GPU's and vice versa. would strongly suggest that you choose the board that support PCIe 3.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Yooo guys.
> 
> After quite a bit of OCing and stability testing, the max Unigine Valley score I can get is a 2346 with the newest NVIDIA 320.49 beta drivers. Using the 320.18 drivers I maxed out at 2366, so I'm looking into downgrading drivers. So I have two questions...
> 
> 1. How do I completely remove NVIDIA graphics drivers to prepare for a downgrade/reinstallation?
> 
> 2. I have the EVGA disc that came with my GTX 770 with the 320.08 drivers on it. Were the 320.08 drivers better than the 320.18 drivers?


My score went down with the .49 also. I did a clean removal of drivers like I linked below and went to the .39 driver, still same lower score as .49....When I have some time Im gonna do it again and go back to the .18.

Here ya go on the removal steps
http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers

So a little update with the h70 cooler on the gtx770, I was able to raise my max 1359mhz to 1398mhz while benching on valley, before anything over 1359mhz would crash, I only tried 1398mhz a few seconds but looks like I might get a few more mhz out of the cooler temps (20c cooler)


----------



## lolzcat

Christ...

What block are you using to connect the H70 to the 770? What 770 model are you using?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Christ...
> 
> What block are you using to connect the H70 to the 770? What 770 model are you using?


Its an asus gtx770 but it should work for any of the 770's. I will search for the link, I bought the bracket off an ocn member used a while ago but another member was making them here on ocn....I wanna say it was dwood?

Edit
Here is the link
http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ezx*


oh... that's a nice ASIC

here's mine for both cards...


----------



## lolzcat

Nice, may have to look into an H70 for my next GPU config









Just installed Windows 8.1 Preview, installing the new NVIDIA 326.01 drivers right now.

EDIT 1: 326.01 drivers haven't popped out yet, even though NVIDIA made the official statement that they were.









Looks like no 3D acceleration for me until NVIDIA gets their act together...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I can't wait to see your results! I have considered using those gpu blocks you have pictured since the asus cards seem to have a decent heat sink on the vrms. That would let me put some heatsinks on the memory modules more importantly! The main reason I only game with a core oc and not memory oc is because of tgat. Im guessing the backplate still works with that block?
> .49 lowered my valley score and no extra oc headroom. I havent done any gaming though




I had to machine the shoulder off to make the spindle 3mm as I will need to mount it them opposite way with the tension springs on the backplate side.
The knurled heads will not fit in the back plate hole.
I am not sure if I will bother with heat sinks for memory as I really don't see them as essential and I am probably not going to OC the memory much as it seems to make a minimal amount of difference
aesthetically it would be better but I am more worried that they would fall off, ending up a disaster


----------



## Yungbenny911

*OP (First post) updated with SLI Benchmarks for those that would be interested in getting another 770 to run in SLI. Everything was at the same clocks with NO driver tinkering @ 1306Mhz/1953Mhz, which seems to be about the AVG overclock you can get with your 770's.

If you have any extra ideas of games or resolutions i should add to the first post, feel free to PM me.







*


----------



## sew333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Do you have high ambient temperatures?
> Does your card hit 80C with lower fan speed? 100% fan speed would be very annoying for me.
> 
> I have my acx cooler to run at 60% while gaming, it hits 78C on what I would consider a warm day but normally 75C is the max it will hit. Games never bring it to 80C only stress tests will make it go to that temperature and I do notice throttling at that stage.
> Love the cooler 60% speed is nice an quiet


What Gpu you have?


----------



## Ultisym

Any pics of the H70 bracket?


----------



## Thoth420

EVGA ACX SC owners looking for a new PSU the TX 750 is making my card whine under heavy load and/or at extreme fps.
Looking for something 80 Gold 850 and fully modular. Anyone have anything in that category running my card with no whine?
I don't want the same issue with a different PSU and I doubt it is the card since nobody is really complaining.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> EVGA ACX SC owners looking for a new PSU the TX 750 is making my card whine under heavy load and/or at extreme fps.
> Looking for something 80 Gold 850 and fully modular. Anyone have anything in that category running my card with no whine?
> I don't want the same issue with a different PSU and I doubt it is the card since nobody is really complaining.


Yeah, your the only one ive see complaining about it. Modular is nice anyway. there is no way i could have shoved all my junk in my itty bitty case without a modular PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> EVGA ACX SC owners looking for a new PSU the TX 750 is making my card whine under heavy load and/or at extreme fps.
> Looking for something 80 Gold 850 and fully modular. Anyone have anything in that category running my card with no whine?
> I don't want the same issue with a different PSU and I doubt it is the card since nobody is really complaining.


You dont need 850 watts not even with two video cards


----------



## 66racer

Feznz-
Thanks dude. I ended using a spare h70 for the moment. Its doing pretty good too lol

I will say the memory overclock seems as important as the gpu. At least benching my 1241mhz 8000mem scores higher than 1359mhz 7000mem. Gaming wise i have only played bf3 right now but I run it much lower at 7400mhz since they get up to 50C and am not sure yet what max safe is yet

Only thing is I wouldnt want to epox them on like I think tradition is. I would use thermal 2 sided tape. 3m makes it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Any pics of the H70 bracket?


Here is the seller ocn page with good pics
http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets


----------



## NoDoz

Hmm I have a h70 just laying around should try this


----------



## Ultisym

Hmmmm only thing I have laying around on the shelf is an H60. But I do have CAD.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

psu prob: try these :

seasonic platinum 860
nzxt hale 90 850
corsair hx/ax750/760
cm hybrid 850
cm v859 (new vanguard :new oem:seasonic p860 platform)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> psu prob: try these :
> 
> seasonic platinum 860
> nzxt hale 90 850
> corsair hx/ax750/760
> cm hybrid 850
> cm v859 (new vanguard :new oem:seasonic p860 platform)


If you did not know there is both a HALE 90 V1 and a V2


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i meant cm v850


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Hmmmm only thing I have laying around on the shelf is an H60. But I do have CAD.


I do know people used the h60 on the 6xx series with success and considering i have the cpu and gpu on a 180mm a single 120mm even if a h60 should be enough.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> i meant cm v850


HALE 90 V1




HALE 90 V2


----------



## valkeriefire

Clock for clock how does the 770 compare with the 680?

I've ordered an open box evga ACX SC 770 for $395, and I've also ordered 2 open box Signature 2 680s for $337 each. Now obviously the 770 has a higher 7000mhz memory speeds vs 6200mhz on the 680, BUT the boost clocks on the cards are identical at 1163mhz.

If I could overclock the 680s to 7000mhz memory, would the 2 GPUs benchmark similarly or would GPUboost 2.0 still give the 770 an advantage?

Which would you buy? SLi 680s for $337/each or SLi 770s for 395 each?

Thanks for any help


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Clock for clock how does the 770 compare with the 680?
> 
> I've ordered an open box evga ACX SC 770 for $395, and I've also ordered 2 open box Signature 2 680s for $337 each. Now obviously the 770 has a higher 7000mhz memory speeds vs 6200mhz on the 680, BUT the boost clocks on the cards are identical at 1163mhz.
> 
> If I could overclock the 680s to 7000mhz memory, would the 2 GPUs benchmark similarly or would GPUboost 2.0 still give the 770 an advantage?
> 
> Which would you buy? SLi 680s for $337/each or SLi 770s for 395 each?
> 
> Thanks for any help


GTX 770 SLI you get GPU boost 2.0 and higher clocked VRAM


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Clock for clock how does the 770 compare with the 680?
> 
> I've ordered an open box evga ACX SC 770 for $395, and I've also ordered 2 open box Signature 2 680s for $337 each. Now obviously the 770 has a higher 7000mhz memory speeds vs 6200mhz on the 680, BUT the boost clocks on the cards are identical at 1163mhz.
> 
> If I could overclock the 680s to 7000mhz memory, would the 2 GPUs benchmark similarly or would GPUboost 2.0 still give the 770 an advantage?
> 
> Which would you buy? SLi 680s for $337/each or SLi 770s for 395 each?
> 
> Thanks for any help


The 770's should do 7500+ on the mem whereas the 680 will do less also a slight core overclock on the 770's will be higher than the what will be high overclock on the 680, 770's are win win.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> The 770's should do 7500+ on the mem whereas the 680 will do less also a slight core overclock on the 770's will be higher than the what will be high overclock on the 680, 770's are win win.


+1

UNless you plan on modding the 680 bios for 1.212, the 770 should/will overclock the core better than a 680 on that alone.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i can get a 770 lightning for same price as 770 gaming.both are 5899 rand.
which is better for a 32" hd screen/tv


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> i can get a 770 lightning for same price as 770 gaming.both are 5899 rand.
> which is better for a 32" hd screen/tv


which one do you like the look of more?


----------



## malmental

Lightning = FTW..


----------



## X-PREDATOR

looks dont matter much.my case side panel has a realy dark ghosted clear panel with 2/4 140mm fans.
im buying a z77mpower + i7 2700k aswell
with a 850w psu.my supplier is holding all components for me till end of july.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

looks dont matter much.my case side panel has a realy dark ghosted clear panel with 2/4 140mm fans.
im buying a z77mpower + i7 2700k aswell
with a 850w psu.my supplier is holding all components for me till end of july.

what matters to me is straight line outa the box bonkers performance on med to high settings.the newer games titles with defualt dx11 doesnt do so good on my 560 like far cry 3 i get like 40-50fps but on dx9 low i get decent 70-90+ fps


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> looks dont matter much.my case side panel has a realy dark ghosted clear panel with 2/4 140mm fans.
> im buying a z77mpower + i7 2700k aswell
> with a 850w psu.my supplier is holding all components for me till end of july.


there both the same card. pick which one you like


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> The 770's should do 7500+ on the mem whereas the 680 will do less also a slight core overclock on the 770's will be higher than the what will be high overclock on the 680, 770's are win win.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> +1
> 
> UNless you plan on modding the 680 bios for 1.212, the 770 should/will overclock the core better than a 680 on that alone.


Great points. + Rep. I guess the 770 is clearly the winner based upon the higher TDP and voltage. Now the question is does the extra performance justify paying roughly $58 per card (17% more).


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Great points. + Rep. I guess the 770 is clearly the winner based upon the higher TDP and voltage. Now the question is does the extra performance justify paying roughly $58 per card (17% more).


get the lightnings as they can do +100mv with the lightning afterburner and i also made a tool that gives you up to +999mv


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> looks dont matter much.my case side panel has a realy dark ghosted clear panel with 2/4 140mm fans.
> im buying a z77mpower + i7 2700k aswell
> with a 850w psu.my supplier is holding all components for me till end of july.
> 
> what matters to me is straight line outa the box bonkers performance on med to high settings.the newer games titles with defualt dx11 doesnt do so good on my 560 like far cry 3 i get like 40-50fps but on dx9 low i get decent 70-90+ fps


Keep in mind with the 680/770 Lightning cards that can be flashed to a bios with voltage control, an 850w PSU may not be enough for heavy overclocking on 2 x gpus, depends how far you try to push them.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Keep in mind with the 680/770 Lightning cards that can be flashed to a bios with voltage control, an 850w PSU may not be enough for heavy overclocking on 2 x gpus, depends how far you try to push them.


can the 770?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> can the 770?


I don't have one, but the 770 lightning should be very similar to the 680 Lightning for power draw, basically the same card with better memory on the 770.
The 680L start pulling a lot of juice when increasing voltage & clocks.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> psu prob: try these :
> 
> seasonic platinum 860
> nzxt hale 90 850
> corsair hx/ax750/760
> cm hybrid 850
> cm v859 (new vanguard :new oem:seasonic p860 platform)


Thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks


Other then the Cooler Master V is not based on the Seasonic Platinum series its based on the new Seasonic KM3 platform

KM3 is also used in the new Seasonic X series


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Other then the Cooler Master V is not based on the Seasonic Platinum series its based on the new Seasonic KM3 platform
> 
> KM3 is also used in the new Seasonic X series


"

Ya just looking for something that will play friendly with the SC ACX. In your quote below your name is says check the OEM in regard to PSU's....could you name a few of the more quality OEMs.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> "
> 
> Ya just looking for something that will play friendly with the SC ACX. In your quote below your name is says check the OEM in regard to PSU's....could you name a few of the more quality OEMs.


Every OEM has a crappy model or more so naming OEM´s is just as useless as naming brands

I can name models or series if that helps


----------



## johntauwhare

In Valley #1 card scores 2378 (56.8 FPS) and #2 scores 2371 (56.7 FPS), both at 1306/2000(4000) 1.212V though #1 card does it with +52 core offset and #2 does it with 0 offset (2700k at 5.2MHz). And I had to tweak the BIOS of #2 to get it over 1.200V. 320.18 drivers. Tried 320.49 drivers on #2 and the score reduced to 2356 (56.3 FPS). BUT with 320.18 neither card would idle and with 320.49 that was fixed.

Finally got my new Seasonic 850W PSU installed!







First light run in Valley at 1267/2000(4000) 1.2V (2700k at 4.8MHz):

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...2852700at482x77012672000_zpse33d3ee2.jpg.html

87% TDP, 590W. Will see how far I can push it tomorrow.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Every OEM has a crappy model or more so naming OEM´s is just as useless as naming brands
> 
> I can name models or series if that helps


I understand better now. Sure if you can recommend something (preferably that won't cause resonation on my system) that would be amazing.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I understand better now. Sure if you can recommend something (preferably that won't cause resonation on my system) that would be amazing.


What do you need to power?

Where are you from?

What can you spend?


----------



## Thoth420

I need to power the rig in my sig without getting ripple.

US

200 bucks tops


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I need to power the rig in my sig without getting ripple.
> 
> US
> 
> 200 bucks tops


That kind of money can get you a Super Flower Golden King

Its sold as the Kingwin Lazer Platinum or the Rosewill Tachyon or the Azza Platinum in the US

Thats a semi modular unit is that good enough or do you need fully modular


----------



## cehson

Hi guys, im new here on Overclock.net forums, and soon to be a gtx770 owner. Was in doubt which one to get and at the end im leaning towards Msi gaming edition over Lighting (price diference here in my country is 100$ when calculated to dollars between two cards !). Was gona ask you guys, reading all the reviews, and reading all 120 pages of this thread, i guess at the END its only important what quality GPU Chip you get?!

You can have Lightning edition with unlocked voltage, and if your chip is bad u simply can't overclock much, right?

Very happy and excited to be on nvidia side after using AMD cards for 5 years now







. ( 5850 and 7950 cards , though they were awesome cards, cant say one bad word...but somehow, i like nvidia more,wierd







)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I need to power the rig in my sig without getting ripple.
> 
> US
> 
> 200 bucks tops


TX 750 you have is more than enough. No way its causing your coil whine. My card does the same thing sometimes.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't have one, but the 770 lightning should be very similar to the 680 Lightning for power draw, basically the same card with better memory on the 770.
> The 680L start pulling a lot of juice when increasing voltage & clocks.


i mean have a bios to flash? I modded my bios to get +300 power target but it didnt make any difference, also when i overvolt to 1.41v it knocks back down to 1.32v so i cant clock higher. That was with a core temp of 45c on load


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That kind of money can get you a Super Flower Golden King
> 
> Its sold as the Kingwin Lazer Platinum or the Rosewill Tachyon or the Azza Platinum in the US
> 
> Thats a semi modular unit is that good enough or do you need fully modular


Semi is fine and thanks for the suggestions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> TX 750 you have is more than enough. No way its causing your coil whine. My card does the same thing sometimes.


It isn't a lack of power and the reason I want 850 80 gold or better is that they are more likely to not cause resonance. I know it is common but it is also avoidable byy swapping out a PSU so before I RMA a card that works outside of a minor flaw I will replace this two year old PSU. All this stuff is getting phased out at some point anyway. TX 750 will be great for a slave rig.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Semi is fine and thanks for the suggestions.
> It isn't a lack of power and the reason I want 850 80 gold or better is that they are more likely to not cause resonance. I know it is common but it is also avoidable byy swapping out a PSU so before I RMA a card that works outside of a minor flaw I will replace this two year old PSU. All this stuff is getting phased out at some point anyway. TX 750 will be great for a slave rig.


If you are only going with one card and not going to ever have two cards then you dont need more then 550 watts

750 watts if you want two cards


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Semi is fine and thanks for the suggestions.
> It isn't a lack of power and the reason I want 850 80 gold or better is that they are more likely to not cause resonance. I know it is common but it is also avoidable byy swapping out a PSU so before I RMA a card that works outside of a minor flaw I will replace this two year old PSU. All this stuff is getting phased out at some point anyway. TX 750 will be great for a slave rig.


True, but you could instead take that 200 bucks sell your i5 and buy a i7. Way better upgrade than replacing a PSU that is working fine. Performance increase from a 80 gold PSU = 0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are only going with one card and not going to ever have two cards then you dont need more then 550 watts
> 
> 750 watts if you want two cards


This

so many people waste money on Uber PSU's for no reason. 750w topps, and as long as the rail is strong a bronze cert will do just fine. Capstone comes to mind.


----------



## sew333

I am worried , why my card is boosting max 1136mhz . No matter what temps i have. Like 68 or 75+ i get the same boost. With fan like 44% and 1350 RPM. I have always 1136mhz while gaming.

Is this normal or not?

Here is:

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2202/13/

Max boost 1162mhz max. I have 1136mhz.

And my friend got 1162 too and other guy 1162 tonly me 1136mhz.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i mean have a bios to flash? I modded my bios to get +300 power target but it didnt make any difference, also when i overvolt to 1.41v it knocks back down to 1.32v so i cant clock higher. That was with a core temp of 45c on load


Not having the 770 Lightning I'm only going by what I've read, the 680L bios can be flashed for voltage control, although I have read that things have changed for using the artmoney hack (different registers have to be changed).
For software overvolt I don't know if ABX 2.2.3 still works for 770L either, MSI did make a new ABX for the 770L (& artmoney has to make different changes) so I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are only going with one card and not going to ever have two cards then you dont need more then 550 watts
> 
> 750 watts if you want two cards


I would like the option to grab a second 770 if this all pans out around the release of BF4 along with a 120 hz monitor but if I am going to end up with two whining cards it isn't worth all the money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> True, but you could instead take that 200 bucks sell your i5 and buy a i7. Way better upgrade than replacing a PSU that is working fine. Performance increase from a 80 gold PSU = 0
> This
> 
> so many people waste money on Uber PSU's for no reason. 750w topps, and as long as the rail is strong a bronze cert will do just fine. Capstone comes to mind.


My i5 hasn't even been pushed to its max OC. I just put it @ 4.2 in the winter months and leave it stock during the summer. It and the board it is one and most all of this rig is getting phased out into a backup rig so I need a new PSU that can handle expansion and potentially SLI. I do appreciate your input though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I would like the option to grab a second 770 if this all pans out around the release of BF4 along with a 120 hz monitor but if I am going to end up with two whining cards it isn't worth all the money.
> My i5 hasn't even been pushed to its max OC. I just put it @ 4.2 in the winter months and leave it stock during the summer. It and the board it is one and most all of this rig is getting phased out into a backup rig so I need a new PSU that can handle expansion and potentially SLI. I do appreciate your input though.


Well if you need a 750 watts maybe you sould look at a Super Flower Golden Green thats a little cheaper

Its sold as the Rosewill Capstone
The Kingwin Lazer Gold
The NZXT HALE 90 V1 not the V2 thats a FSP unit
The PC Power and Cooling Silencer MK III but only above 750 watts under its Seasonic units


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not having the 770 Lightning I'm only going by what I've read, the 680L bios can be flashed for voltage control, although I have read that things have changed for using the artmoney hack (different registers have to be changed).
> For software overvolt I don't know if ABX 2.2.3 still works for 770L either, MSI did make a new ABX for the 770L (& artmoney has to make different changes) so I wouldn't think so.


i made my own app basically does what art money does and i went to +220mv which was 1.41v but when i was benching valley it dropped my clock down and my voltage down to around +125mv

link

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak/0_20


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> i made my own app basically does what art money does and i went to +220mv which was 1.41v but when i was benching valley it dropped my clock down and my voltage down to around +125mv
> 
> link
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak/0_20


Hard to say, I don't really know if they made any PCB changes beyond new memory or what possible differences might be in the bios'.


----------



## lolzcat

Update on the Windows 8.1 NVIDIA Drivers situation: NVIDIA is preparing to publish drivers to their site nvidia.com because Windows Update is not correctly pushing out the drivers for Windows 8.1 Preview users. Will give an update again once the 326.01 drivers are available and report performance after some benching/gaming.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> Update on the Windows 8.1 NVIDIA Drivers situation: NVIDIA is preparing to publish drivers to their site nvidia.com because Windows Update is not correctly pushing out the drivers for Windows 8.1 Preview users. Will give an update again once the 326.01 drivers are available and report performance after some benching/gaming.


Will this require 8.1 to be loaded for it to work?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> In Valley #1 card scores 2378 (56.8 FPS) and #2 scores 2371 (56.7 FPS), both at 1306/2000(4000) 1.212V though #1 card does it with +52 core offset and #2 does it with 0 offset (2700k at 5.2MHz). And I had to tweak the BIOS of #2 to get it over 1.200V. 320.18 drivers. Tried 320.49 drivers on #2 and the score reduced to 2356 (56.3 FPS). BUT with 320.18 neither card would idle and with 320.49 that was fixed.
> 
> Finally got my new Seasonic 850W PSU installed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First light run in Valley at 1267/2000(4000) 1.2V (2700k at 4.8MHz):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...2852700at482x77012672000_zpse33d3ee2.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 87% TDP, 590W. Will see how far I can push it tomorrow.


Welcome to the SLI club







.... I still beat you as usual







(for now). What happened to your previous profile?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cehson*
> 
> Hi guys, im new here on Overclock.net forums, and soon to be a gtx770 owner. Was in doubt which one to get and at the end im leaning towards Msi gaming edition over Lighting (price diference here in my country is 100$ when calculated to dollars between two cards !). Was gona ask you guys, reading all the reviews, and reading all 120 pages of this thread, i guess at the END its only important what quality GPU Chip you get?!
> 
> You can have Lightning edition with unlocked voltage, and if your chip is bad u simply can't overclock much, right?
> 
> Very happy and excited to be on nvidia side after using AMD cards for 5 years now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ( 5850 and 7950 cards , though they were awesome cards, cant say one bad word...but somehow, i like nvidia more,wierd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Get the Gamer series, that's what i have, and the highest does 1348Mhz, while the slowest does 1333Mhz. IMO For 100$ difference, the lightning is not worth it at all...


----------



## lolzcat

I know that the official ones require Windows 8.1, I have read about mods for 8/7/Vista. Google is your friend.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Great points. + Rep. I guess the 770 is clearly the winner based upon the higher TDP and voltage. Now the question is does the extra performance justify paying roughly $58 per card (17% more).


Honestly its up to you, but for me personally its worth it. I think one of the best things is that the gtx 7xx series doesnt throttle at 70c like the 6xx did. Thats a huge plus to me since in hot ambient room temps 70c can be reached. The memory really helps the 770 pull away from the 680 in SOME games. But with the added overclock headroom and faster memory the 770 is a win, plus better resale too if you like to upgrade every 1-2yrs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> I am worried , why my card is boosting max 1136mhz . No matter what temps i have. Like 68 or 75+ i get the same boost. With fan like 44% and 1350 RPM. I have always 1136mhz while gaming.
> 
> Is this normal or not?
> 
> Here is:
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2202/13/
> 
> Max boost 1162mhz max. I have 1136mhz.
> 
> And my friend got 1162 too and other guy 1162 tonly me 1136mhz.


Its a boost thing, your getting more than the msi 1111mhz they claim so there really isnt anything to complain about. Now if you want a higher overclock, just overclock it manually. Theirs may have a higher out of the box speed that yours, but for all you know you might have a golden overclocker that theirs cant match. Dont be bummed, just OC it yourself







Its simple and nothing to worry about.

You can look up a gtx 6xx series guide to overclocking on this forum since they are nearly the same, the 7xx series really just introduced temp throttle control so we dont throttle at 70c like the 6xx series


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Great points. + Rep. I guess the 770 is clearly the winner based upon the higher TDP and voltage. Now the question is does the extra performance justify paying roughly $58 per card (17% more).


Honestly its up to you, but for me personally its worth it. I think one of the best things is that the gtx 7xx series doesnt throttle at 70c like the 6xx did. Thats a huge plus to me since in hot ambient room temps 70c can be reached. The memory really helps the 770 pull away from the 680 in SOME games. But with the added overclock headroom and faster memory the 770 is a win, plus better resale too if you like to upgrade every 1-2yrs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> I am worried , why my card is boosting max 1136mhz . No matter what temps i have. Like 68 or 75+ i get the same boost. With fan like 44% and 1350 RPM. I have always 1136mhz while gaming.
> 
> Is this normal or not?
> 
> Here is:
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2202/13/
> 
> Max boost 1162mhz max. I have 1136mhz.
> 
> And my friend got 1162 too and other guy 1162 tonly me 1136mhz.


Its a boost thing, your getting more than the msi 1111mhz they claim so there really isnt anything to complain about. Now if you want a higher overclock, just overclock it manually. Theirs may have a higher out of the box speed that yours, but for all you know you might have a golden overclocker that theirs cant match. Dont be bummed, just OC it yourself







Its simple and nothing to worry about.

You can look up a gtx 6xx series guide to overclocking on this forum since they are nearly the same, the 7xx series really just introduced temp throttle control so we dont throttle at 70c like the 6xx series


----------



## Apolladan

turns out my metro last light crashing was caused by a overclock which appeared stable (valley/heaven/3dmark/oc scanner ran fine) but actually wasn't

wasn't even that high IMO, 40 offset on the core clock (1256 boost) and 400 offset on the memory so 7800

really weird

wonder if i should tone down the memory and increase the clock instead

edit: this was with the .12v overvoltage too


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> turns out my metro last light crashing was caused by a overclock which appeared stable (valley/heaven/3dmark/oc scanner ran fine) but actually wasn't
> 
> wasn't even that high IMO, 40 offset on the core clock (1256 boost) and 400 offset on the memory so 7800
> 
> really weird
> 
> wonder if i should tone down the memory and increase the clock instead
> 
> edit: this was with the .12v overvoltage too


How long into the game? WHich 770 version do you have too? It is possible the memory modules got hot and crashed after extended use. 1256mhz with 1.212 isnt very high but what kind of temps are you getting too? When overclocking I like to keep the card as cool as possible.


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> How long into the game? WHich 770 version do you have too? It is possible the memory modules got hot and crashed after extended use. 1256mhz with 1.212 isnt very high but what kind of temps are you getting too? When overclocking I like to keep the card as cool as possible.


temps are really, really low

like, doesn't even push 60C

acx cooler + it's cold

crashes happened at random, sometimes 2 hours, sometimes 20 minutes

i have the 770 sc acx


----------



## MrBeer

I have crashing to I even change out the board . playing bf3 with all NVidia drivers they do all the same thing.

Playing in sli. but the funny thing is that all the benchmark programs works fine.

it is crashing every 10 -15 min.

asus 770gtx
corsair 1000.


----------



## 66racer

Curious which drivers you guys are on?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Curious which drivers you guys are on?


320.18


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 320.18


same


----------



## 66racer

Yeah I went back to the .18 tonight after trying .39 and .49 with clean installs. My valley score was still .4fps lower even though I did a CLEAN install manually removing the registry files and all. I think Im gonna reinstall w7 on a day I have free time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> same


Regarding your oc issue, try backing off the memory a bit. I like to oc the gpu core first to find max before touching memory. Im wondering if the core oc is ok and it was just a memory stability issue.


----------



## revro

anyone running a tri sli 770 4gb on single 1440p/1600p? i went with a 780oc for my single 1440p but i would like to see some number if it was possible









thank you
revro


----------



## drnilly007

Anyone know of any reviews on the Zotac 4gb 770? or any other refernce or model that a waterblock can be fitted to it?/release dates?


----------



## NoDoz

Im getting a evga classified 770 4gb (evga blower type cooling). Going to be here Tuesday and Im doing a review. The following week Im getting another one and will do a SLI review. Will be running 2560x1600


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Welcome to the SLI club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I still beat you as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for now). What happened to your previous profile?


Thanks Yungbenny







. My best run this morning. 2700K at 5.2GHz, Zotac AMP! GTX 770 SLI, 1267 core (going by GPU-Z, Valley says 1306), 2010(4020) mem, score 4368 (104.4 FPS), 320.49 drivers, 85%TDP, 1.200V. Will not overvolt; I tried the BIOS tweak that worked on #2 card but it didn't work. There may be a bit more in there with better drivers. Still, I'm pleased with that







. I'm not sure what the temps were - Valley said 65C+70C, GPU-Z said 65C/65C.

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...700kat52_2x770_1267_2010_zpsd087a38d.jpg.html

622W at the wall. And with the new PSU it now idles at 92W, with the old Dell 750W it was 120W.

What the rig now looks like:

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/IMG_1823CR_zps5b679f78.jpg.html

The cables are a bit of a mess and the CPU one has to go OVER the 770s until I can get a longer one.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Thanks Yungbenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My best run this morning. 2700K at 5.2GHz, Zotac AMP! GTX 770 SLI, 1267 core (going by GPU-Z, Valley says 1306), 2010(4020) mem, score 4368 (104.4 FPS), 320.49 drivers, 85%TDP, 1.200V. Will not overvolt; I tried the BIOS tweak that worked on #2 card but it didn't work. There may be a bit more in there with better drivers. Still, I'm pleased with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm not sure what the temps were - Valley said 65C+70C, GPU-Z said 65C/65C.
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...700kat52_2x770_1267_2010_zpsd087a38d.jpg.html
> 
> 622W at the wall. And with the new PSU it now idles at 92W, with the old Dell 750W it was 120W.
> 
> What the rig now looks like:
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/IMG_1823CR_zps5b679f78.jpg.html
> 
> The cables are a bit of a mess and the CPU one has to go OVER the 770s until I can get a longer one.


Nice, and someone else from cambridge, CBx?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So for the people getting game crashes with a mild OC I believe it's due to memory temps. If your core is only 60c that's fine but touch your pcb on the edge I bet its super hot. Put a temp gun on it of ya can. I can be stable at higher memory clocks until they are on for 30 min then memory crashes.

Try playing game again but this time put a fan hitting that pcb if ya can. I can't have my prodigy window on my case when overclocked because memory will overheat.


----------



## johntauwhare

CB22, Foxton.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> CB22, Foxton.


A bit out from me, CB5


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So for the people getting game crashes with a mild OC I believe it's due to memory temps. If your core is only 60c that's fine but touch your pcb on the edge I bet its super hot. Put a temp gun on it of ya can. I can be stable at higher memory clocks until they are on for 30 min then memory crashes.
> 
> Try playing game again but this time put a fan hitting that pcb if ya can. I can't have my prodigy window on my case when overclocked because memory will overheat.


I know with my asus, without memory heatsinks the memory modules get hot. I have an IR temp gun and with valley at 7900mhz they are as high as 54c. Thats with the h70 cooler mounted, I dont think the hot air blown onto them from the asus cooler helped since the one exposed module I could check temp on back when it was on had similar temps. I think thats why the msi card could do an extra 100mhz, since it had a heat spreader on it.

I will be installing memory heat sinks sooner or later and will report any change in performance. I know the gpu just being 20c cooler got me now able to bench at 1372mhz compared to previously 1359mhz. I cant wait for cooler temps, at 1398mhz it will get half way through valley until temps reach upper 50c range, remember my ambients are 80-84f lol


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I know your pain bro. I'm in AZ and ambient tems are high. Heat wave going on right now too.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Thanks Yungbenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My best run this morning. 2700K at 5.2GHz, Zotac AMP! GTX 770 SLI, 1267 core (going by GPU-Z, Valley says 1306), 2010(4020) mem, score 4368 (104.4 FPS), 320.49 drivers, 85%TDP, 1.200V. Will not overvolt; I tried the BIOS tweak that worked on #2 card but it didn't work. There may be a bit more in there with better drivers. Still, I'm pleased with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm not sure what the temps were - Valley said 65C+70C, GPU-Z said 65C/65C.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...700kat52_2x770_1267_2010_zpsd087a38d.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 622W at the wall. And with the new PSU it now idles at 92W, with the old Dell 750W it was 120W.
> 
> What the rig now looks like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/John_Tauwhare/media/IMG_1823CR_zps5b679f78.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> The cables are a bit of a mess and the CPU one has to go OVER the 770s until I can get a longer one.


Nice one! How in the world is that CPU keeping up at 5.2Ghz on that cooler?


----------



## rzepa10

First, Hi Guys.
It was a long reading from the first page in one day, but here I am









Decided to post because *I just don't know what to think about my Windforce 3*

*I get High ASIC Quality 90.7%*

But when it comes to *OC* I only get stable (By stable I mean few run Unigine Valley and Heaven with NO crash, artifact, and not decreasing score than before OC)
*+40*mhz on core
*+220* memory
So I get in evga precision
1293mhz
and 3726 mem

(I do not change voltage, Im still on stock 1.187 because increasing to 1.212 not change my stable +40)

I think 1293mhz its acceptable in this lottery when in real game It will change very little fps so I accept it, but I wonder what to think about *memory* because when I push them +400
I get NO artifacts on EVGA OC scanner X (10min test) , I also get NO artifacts on both UNIGINE tests, but my score is much lower than on stock settings.
(I get arround *36fps on stock*, *38 on my OC stable* but when push memory beyond +230 it drops to *25fps*)
So my score is increase only to those +220mhz on memory and started to decreasing from +230.
On 3dmark its OK, increasing normally.

Dont know what can be an isue ? Just bad luck and I should replace my card or maybe there is somwhere else the bottleneck, because I'm still
on wery old computer and maybe this is a problem?
CPU E8500, X-48 DS4, PSU OCZ 700 WAT, win8 32bit
drivers 320.18

Probably after one or two weeks I will get new haswell computer but I I only have few days to decide what to do with my gigabyte 770.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I know with my asus, without memory heatsinks the memory modules get hot. I have an IR temp gun and with valley at 7900mhz they are as high as 54c. Thats with the h70 cooler mounted, I dont think the hot air blown onto them from the asus cooler helped since the one exposed module I could check temp on back when it was on had similar temps. I think thats why the msi card could do an extra 100mhz, since it had a heat spreader on it.
> 
> I will be installing memory heat sinks sooner or later and will report any change in performance. I know the gpu just being 20c cooler got me now able to bench at 1372mhz compared to previously 1359mhz. I cant wait for cooler temps, at 1398mhz it will get half way through valley until temps reach upper 50c range, *remember my ambients are 80-84f* lol


88F is our *night* temps in Arizona. We should be benching around 2AM...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I know your pain bro. *I'm in AZ* and ambient tems are high. *Heat wave going on right now too*.


Reaching *118F today*. Unless we've got money to burn lowering the AC and not kill our AC units - Arizona isn't going to be providing any good benches today.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ftw 4 b.mark editor.

im going 1 card now then sli in december.well if 850w ([email protected] on 12v)aint enough then why are there people doing it with 650/750 w psus?
my top choices for psu:
cm v1000/850 w (seasonic p860 platform)
ax860
be quiet dark power pro 10 850/1000w platinum

these all cost more or less da same here in my region of the world. bare in mind i get alota power failures in s.a. so im getting 1200w ups to.


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice one! How in the world is that CPU keeping up at 5.2Ghz on that cooler?


Not a problem at all for these benches. CPU temps at 5.2GHz/1.45V in Valley and Heaven are 55C-60C. In Fire Strike it peaks at about 75C. The front fan gives a great tunnel effect. And although it's June, the daytime high for Rbby and I in Cambridge is only 18C!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 88F is our *night* temps in Arizona. We should be benching around 2AM...
> Reaching *118F today*. Unless we've got money to burn lowering the AC and not kill our AC units - Arizona isn't going to be providing any good benches today.


Well Im in Prescott valley, so I have a bit of a respite that you guys down in the valley don't. But its still projected to be well over 100 up here which is unheard of for here. My AC is getting a workout today.









Plus imaginary rep for surviving the heat down there bro.


----------



## CptChiggs

Look what came in the mail! (way sooner than expected too!)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











EVGA's big "thank you" for spending nearly $500.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> ftw 4 b.mark editor.
> 
> im going 1 card now then sli in december.well if 850w ([email protected] on 12v)aint enough then why are there people doing it with 650/750 w psus?
> my top choices for psu:
> cm v1000/850 w (seasonic p860 platform)
> ax860
> be quiet dark power pro 10 850/1000w platinum
> 
> these all cost more or less da same here in my region of the world. bare in mind i get alota power failures in s.a. so im getting 1200w ups to.


be quiet dark power pro 10 850/1000w platinum


----------



## MainChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> Look what came in the mail! (way sooner than expected too!)
> 
> EVGA's big "thank you" for spending nearly $500.


Nice how long did it take for you to get it?
I ordered mine on the 13th so I guess I have a few more weeks to wait.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I know with my asus, without memory heatsinks the memory modules get hot. I have an IR temp gun and with valley at 7900mhz they are as high as 54c. Thats with the h70 cooler mounted, I dont think the hot air blown onto them from the asus cooler helped since the one exposed module I could check temp on back when it was on had similar temps. I think thats why the msi card could do an extra 100mhz, since it had a heat spreader on it.
> 
> I will be installing memory heat sinks sooner or later and will report any change in performance. I know the gpu just being 20c cooler got me now able to bench at 1372mhz compared to previously 1359mhz. I cant wait for cooler temps, at 1398mhz it will get half way through valley until temps reach upper 50c range, remember my ambients are 80-84f lol


That 120mm i placed on the side of the case exhausting the GPU appears to have done the trick for my rig anyway. That single fan was a 12C drop right off the bat. proving that i need a new case, but working none the less. The air throws out is hot, would heat your room up fast i bet


----------



## revro

i tried to put a 80mm fan to throw air out, well my temps did not change i still hit 80C. then i turned i backwards and now it takes cold air and blows it above the cards pcb and it cools it down 4-5C. will buy a 120mm side and 120mm 2k rpm akasa viper instead of my ancient 1,2k rpm front fan and then play around with.

now i was able to get my 780 below 80 so it doesnot throttle, but my ssd went up to 42C and once to 43C. what are recommended temps for ssd, my friend says as long as its under 50C its ok?

thank you
revro


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So for the people getting game crashes with a mild OC I believe it's due to memory temps. If your core is only 60c that's fine but touch your pcb on the edge I bet its super hot. Put a temp gun on it of ya can. I can be stable at higher memory clocks until they are on for 30 min then memory crashes.
> 
> Try playing game again but this time put a fan hitting that pcb if ya can. I can't have my prodigy window on my case when overclocked because memory will overheat.


i use a backplate so that should actually help a lot with memory temps

by the way i don't see how increasing memory clock will increase memory temps other than a marginal amount, since voltage remains the same


----------



## 66racer

Wow you AZ guys are burning up lol hope you have ac! Im in huntington beach and have a warm 83F but in irvine where the company picnic was today it was 95F which was making me feel lazy lol.

I may stay on the safe side but when ambient is over 80f I dont like running back to back benchmarks on my max oc. Gaming on a high oc I feel ok but memory I keep at only 7000 or 7400mhz depending on ambient. Until i get memory heat sinks i dont think I will game at over 7400mhz mem.


----------



## BMWillis

Hi 770 experts:

A new GPU is next on my list of upgrades before BF4 comes out, and I'm leaning towards a 770. Right now I have no plans to SLI, based purely on the fact that I have very little extra cash. Earlier in the thread I noticed a minimum of 600w PSU was required, which is exactly what I have.

Basically, my question is 600w adequate to run everything in my rig (OC'd 3570k, H100i, a few case fans, etc...)? Or should I look to get a new PSU before I drop $400 on the card?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

What PSU do you have? But either way it should be fine. The 600W requirement is a bit loose.


----------



## BMWillis

I have a Corsair CX600


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWillis*
> 
> I have a Corsair CX600


Well its alright but its not a great PSU for one it cant do 600 watts

Its cheap for a reason


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWillis*
> 
> Hi 770 experts:
> 
> A new GPU is next on my list of upgrades before BF4 comes out, and I'm leaning towards a 770. Right now I have no plans to SLI, based purely on the fact that I have very little extra cash. Earlier in the thread I noticed a minimum of 600w PSU was required, which is exactly what I have.
> 
> Basically, my question is 600w adequate to run everything in my rig (OC'd 3570k, H100i, a few case fans, etc...)? Or should I look to get a new PSU before I drop $400 on the card?


I have a similar set-up and running a GTX 780 on a 650-watt Corsair..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

It's a 46amp rail so I think that just barely meets the requirements.


----------



## jezzer

New owner here. Got two of these babies.
Was going to get the zotac amps wich are plain the best ones out there imho but 2 weeks delivery time was too long for me.


----------



## BMWillis

Look like I might be shopping for a new power supply!

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWillis*
> 
> Look like I might be shopping for a new power supply!
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!


http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies

You want one card or do you want a second card later?


----------



## BMWillis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies
> 
> You want one card or do you want a second card later?


Right now I'm sticking with just one, but I'd like to be able to run two in the future.

Should I be looking in the 800-900w range for a possible SLI in the future?


----------



## silverfox1

Dont know your location but the below Gold 750w is on sale at present and would future proof you just in case later on going the SLI route would be taken care of easily :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182073

Highly rated :

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=266

Regards,


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> New owner here. Got two of these babies.
> Was going to get the zotac amps wich are plain the best ones out there imho but 2 weeks delivery time was too long for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks sweet!







. Welcome!

*BTW:* Currently No 1 with same setup and 24/7 clocks (1306/3904Mhz).... hehe .............







.......... (I don't know if this is a good enough score though.)


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/601229


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWillis*
> 
> Right now I'm sticking with just one, but I'd like to be able to run two in the future.
> 
> Should I be looking in the 800-900w range for a possible SLI in the future?


No 750 watts max
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Dont know your location but the below Gold 750w is on sale at present and would future proof you just in case later on going the SLI route would be taken care of easily :
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182073
> 
> Highly rated :
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=266
> 
> Regards,


Thats the non modular version there is a modular version as well

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182264

Or a step up

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182273


----------



## x2ezx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWillis*
> 
> Hi 770 experts:
> 
> A new GPU is next on my list of upgrades before BF4 comes out, and I'm leaning towards a 770. Right now I have no plans to SLI, based purely on the fact that I have very little extra cash. Earlier in the thread I noticed a minimum of 600w PSU was required, which is exactly what I have.
> 
> Basically, my question is 600w adequate to run everything in my rig (OC'd 3570k, H100i, a few case fans, etc...)? Or should I look to get a new PSU before I drop $400 on the card?


Power supply calculator:

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ezx*
> 
> Power supply calculator:
> 
> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


Its a good calculator but almost everyone uses it the wrong way


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> Look what came in the mail! (way sooner than expected too!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA's big "thank you" for spending nearly $500.


Yep got mine too.


----------



## MainChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWillis*
> 
> Right now I'm sticking with just one, but I'd like to be able to run two in the future.
> 
> Should I be looking in the 800-900w range for a possible SLI in the future?


The 600 watt supply you have now is not the best but it's by no means bad.
Would it not make more sense to just buy a 770 now and use it with that psu.

Then in the future if you want another 770 you can buy a new psu at the same time.
There may even be a single card at that stage that would work out better for you so it's possible you current PSU could be sufficient for many years.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That looks sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Welcome!
> 
> *BTW:* Currently No 1 with same setup and 24/7 clocks (1306/3904Mhz).... hehe .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......... (I don't know if this is a good enough score though.)
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/601229


Number one for the 770s? Regrdless SWEET!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Number one for the 770s? Regrdless SWEET!


No i don't think so, only "NO 1" with 3770k


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Nice how long did it take for you to get it?
> I ordered mine on the 13th so I guess I have a few more weeks to wait.


I requested it June 26th. That it why it surprised me so much. Maybe it's my location I live in the outskirts of Chicago in the US.


----------



## lolzcat

DirectX 11.2 my friends, supported on GTX 770 running Windows 8.1. The presentation of 11.2 seen in the video is actually run on a GTX 770!









With DX 11.2, VRAM worries may be a thing of the past.
http://www.pcgamesn.com/directx-112-will-combine-gpu-and-system-ram-super-textures-exclusive-windows-81

EDIT 1: As it stands, my prediction is that the GTX 700 series+ and HD 7000 series+ will be supported. XB1 will use DX11.2, and the XB1 has an APU with an HD 7870, so HD 7000 series support just seems logical.


----------



## 66racer

nice


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolzcat*
> 
> DirectX 11.2 my friends, supported on GTX 770 running Windows 8.1. The presentation of 11.2 seen in the video is actually run on a GTX 770!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With DX 11.2, VRAM worries may be a thing of the past.
> http://www.pcgamesn.com/directx-112-will-combine-gpu-and-system-ram-super-textures-exclusive-windows-81
> 
> EDIT 1: As it stands, my prediction is that the GTX 700 series+ and HD 7000 series+ will be supported. XB1 will use DX11.2, and the XB1 has an APU with an HD 7870, so HD 7000 series support just seems logical.


Hmm, great find!. It would be so cool if they add this to games, but you know, there would be no point in GPU's like a titan with 6 gigs of mem would there?


----------



## lolzcat

Exactly. Should DX 11.2 catch on, 2GB GPUs in SLI would be no problemo!









That content was a total of 9GB data. Rendered at a maximum of 16MB, as mentioned in the video.

VRAM bottlenecking could become an irrelevant conversation from DX 11.2 on, being that you could offload the textures from card's VRAM to physical memory... Games are going to be beautiful!


----------



## revro

i hope they will add it to windows 7 service pack x after a while, I mean how many people actually game above a single 1440p where more than 3gb would be needed
if they dont add it to win7, well they can try to 'educate' themselves for what i know









best
revro


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> temps are really, really low
> 
> like, doesn't even push 60C
> 
> acx cooler + it's cold
> 
> crashes happened at random, sometimes 2 hours, sometimes 20 minutes
> 
> i have the 770 sc acx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> I have crashing to I even change out the board . playing bf3 with all NVidia drivers they do all the same thing.
> 
> Playing in sli. but the funny thing is that all the benchmark programs works fine.
> 
> it is crashing every 10 -15 min.
> 
> asus 770gtx
> corsair 1000.


I had the same problem with 320.18 WHQL drivers I have not tried the BETA 320.39 or the 320.49
what fixed the crashing for me was using 320.08 Beta drivers included with the card well it was with both of my Asus DCUII GTX 770s
I am waiting for the Official WHQL drivers mainly because I don't have the patience (expertise) to test Betas
I replaced my previous motherboard due to a beta NVidia driver causing a random BSOD for two months








At least it was a good excuse for the wife as she got sick of the BSOD when she was on FB


----------



## WeiZhong

Hi all, i'm guessing this is the best place to ask this since alot of you have the card. Need a little favor here.

Can someone give me the exact measurement in mm of the EVGA SuperClocked w/ ACX Cooling 02G-P4-2774-KR GeForce GTX 770 2GB (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921)

Thanks Alot. (=


----------



## revro

you can see it here

best
revro


----------



## WeiZhong

Thanks Alot! Silly of me not to notice.


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWillis*
> 
> Hi 770 experts:
> 
> A new GPU is next on my list of upgrades before BF4 comes out, and I'm leaning towards a 770. Right now I have no plans to SLI, based purely on the fact that I have very little extra cash. Earlier in the thread I noticed a minimum of 600w PSU was required, which is exactly what I have.
> 
> Basically, my question is 600w adequate to run everything in my rig (OC'd 3570k, H100i, a few case fans, etc...)? Or should I look to get a new PSU before I drop $400 on the card?


im running a 4770k @ 4.2 with a 770 on a 550W seasonic from 2007


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a good calculator but almost everyone uses it the wrong way


What is the right way to use it?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What is the right way to use it?


Really its the amperage that matters, my system (2013 nerd box below as well as the 2011 one) NEVER pulls over 400watts from the plug....so the system is really using even less since the psu isnt 100% efficient. The point to a 600watt minimum is really to ensure the amperage is there since its more likely a 600watt psu will meet the required amperage than a 500watt even though there may be quality 500watt units that do meet it.

Really just make sure you have the minimum amps mostly so long as its 500watt or more. The cx600 does meet the min requirement. Testing amp draw would be much harder, an amp clamp would be needed since most meters are only fused for 10A and not to mention that would be a pain since there are so many wires feeding the psu.


----------



## Apolladan

a 770 only requires around 19A at full load


----------



## wfor1pilot

I've had my GTX770L for about two weeks now; took me a full week to real this full thread (130 pages now), in my spare time. Do I get any sort of +rep for reading the whole (Jesus tap dancing Maryann ball crushing mother-fckving Joseph) thread?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What is the right way to use it?


Dont use high end motherboard
Dont pick 100% load on all the parts
And dont touch the Capacitor Aging


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Really its the amperage that matters, my system (2013 nerd box below as well as the 2011 one) NEVER pulls over 400watts from the plug....so the system is really using even less since the psu isnt 100% efficient. The point to a 600watt minimum is really to ensure the amperage is there since its more likely a 600watt psu will meet the required amperage than a 500watt even though there may be quality 500watt units that do meet it.
> 
> Really just make sure you have the minimum amps mostly so long as its 500watt or more. The cx600 does meet the min requirement. Testing amp draw would be much harder, an amp clamp would be needed since most meters are only fused for 10A and not to mention that would be a pain since there are so many wires feeding the psu.


I have a lot going on in my case. That CX600 I had was only good for a consistent 480 watts IIRC and I easily exceeded that when benching etc. The ups alarmed at 470 or 480 and I kept it screaming.


----------



## renoy

this is my GTX 770 MSI OC


----------



## rzepa10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> this is my GTX 770 MSI OC


Is this your max OC on memory?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> this is my GTX 770 MSI OC


Something seems definitely off with your firestrike score. And you're suppose to get better scores on your 3dmark GPU score.... At least 11,000+ (overclocked)

BTW: what's your max boost clock? And what drivers are you on?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> ftw 4 b.mark editor.
> 
> im going 1 card now then sli in december.well if 850w ([email protected] on 12v)aint enough then why are there people doing it with 650/750 w psus?
> my top choices for psu:
> cm v1000/850 w (seasonic p860 platform)
> ax860
> be quiet dark power pro 10 850/1000w platinum
> 
> these all cost more or less da same here in my region of the world. bare in mind i get alota power failures in s.a. so im getting 1200w ups to.


The 850 will work & allow overclocking, it just depends how far you want to push the cards. 680s & 770s with limited voltage control can't pull as much power as the lightnings are capable of when upping the voltage & clocks.
For 24/7 game stable clocks 850w is plenty, the only time you may run into issues is when pushing to the max clocks on the cpu & gpus. If your cards are both capable of benching at 1400Mhz + on the core, the 850W will become a limiting factor then.


----------



## Thoth420

Meh I did this "good enough" PSU for a while. Just did my homework for the last week. I am getting something that can perform at high effeciency under max load or something vastly overkill that can at least perform at high effeciency on medium load since that is all it would ever see. Sure how much a 12V rail can carry is very important but hardly the only factor.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I have a lot going on in my case. That CX600 I had was only good for a consistent 480 watts IIRC and I easily exceeded that when benching etc. The ups alarmed at 470 or 480 and I kept it screaming.


I too have a bunch of stuff going on (see 2013 nerd box) but you do have 3 hard drives, one being a 10k rpm drive but your biggest power draw issue would be the FX cpu you have. Im not sure now if I ever checked what my 8150 at 4.9ghz benching pulled, but I know the 1100T at 4.2ghz never broke 400watts (393watts to be exact) so the 8150 probably exceeded 400watts come to think of it. Back then I also only had a 900mhz gtx570.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Meh I did this "good enough" PSU for a while. Just did my homework for the last week. I am getting something that can perform at high effeciency under max load or something vastly overkill that can at least perform at high effeciency on medium load since that is all it would ever see. Sure how much a 12V rail can carry is very important but hardly the only factor.


I too am a fan of more is better, That way if I ever decide to go sli I never have to worry.


----------



## babyzone2

This is my build so far , with Two EVGA GTX 770 SC SLI ACX. I am using a TX750W. My CPU OC to [email protected]
I have no problem with the whole RIG at all for any game. Just wondering , this is enough?
thank you.


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So for the people getting game crashes with a mild OC I believe it's due to memory temps. If your core is only 60c that's fine but touch your pcb on the edge I bet its super hot. Put a temp gun on it of ya can. I can be stable at higher memory clocks until they are on for 30 min then memory crashes.
> 
> Try playing game again but this time put a fan hitting that pcb if ya can. I can't have my prodigy window on my case when overclocked because memory will overheat.


most of the 770s are not made as a reference model, and fans are blowing directly to the heat sink. but the heat still stays inside the case.

i am wondering that makes the card hotter or not.

so I attached two 120mm fans on top of my two cards.

pulling the air out. it looks like that helps a bit ..


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> this is my GTX 770 MSI OC


That is refreshing. I am also posting a similar score in 3DMark11 (P10383 is my best at the moment). What is weird is that is the first score I posted right out of the box and now I am posting slightly lower (P10055-P10195ish)overclocked. I can't figure out what I changed to post a few hundred points lower, but I am really not sweating it. I just noticed some GTX 770 reviews posting scores around P11000. I haven't put much effort into overclocking my CPU or GPU at this point, but I thought it was weird that it dropped like that. What kind of scores are the rest of you seeing in 3D Mark 11 Standard?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> most of the 770s are not made as a reference model, and fans are blowing directly to the heat sink. but the heat still stays inside the case.
> 
> i am wondering that makes the card hotter or not.
> 
> so I attached two 120mm fans on top of my two cards.
> 
> pulling the air out. it looks like that helps a bit ..


I have done the same before then I swapped the fans around, I believe I got better results by blowing air onto the cards


----------



## babyzone2

I used to do that, But i am a little afraid that the heat will just stay in that same area. , plus my clear side door has no fan whole for the GPU Fans

blowing in looks like it is fighting against the air flow from the fan on the card to me.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Meh I did this "good enough" PSU for a while. Just did my homework for the last week. I am getting something that can perform at high effeciency under max load or something vastly overkill that can at least perform at high effeciency on medium load since that is all it would ever see. Sure how much a 12V rail can carry is very important but hardly the only factor.


I'm using the Corsair HX850 (semi modular) w/ 1 HDD disk drive, 1 SSD drive, 4 case fans, 2 120mm CPU fans, a Razor Barracuda sound card, a Hauppauge TV capture card, 2 DVD/ BD-rom drives, my MSI 770L (overclocked), I5 3570 @ 4400Mhz (overclocked) and 2 NZXT "sleeved led" / PCI (blue) LED's: and I can't push my PSU hard enough to get it even more then "warm to the touch" (and the PSU fan almost) never comes on w/ (72F ambient for the last week). Are you sure it's your PSU making the sound?
Not to say that I've had my fare share of bad PSU over the years (even good name: OCZ, Antec, Fortron and Thermaltake) to name a few that eventually did go "South".
When I first boot (and I've only had it for just over 2 1/2 weeks now) My: MSI 770L does make a slight "Whine" (almost a whistle) at really low settings. If I put a load on it / or even just wait about a min or so it goes away?
I do acknowledge PSU's do go south but, the sounds I'm getting are "for sure" coming from my Vid-card and not the PSU.


----------



## wfor1pilot

As a "P.S." I got the win/7 "push" notice that the WHQL 320.49 drivers are now "WHQL" certified. I didn't bother to d/l them.
Originally: I did have one "artifact" issue w/ BF3 but, I just did a "clean" install of the 320.18 (re-install) of the 320.18 drivers and the "artifact" issue resolved. Not a single problem w/ them since!?!
Anyone see any improvement ("if it ain't broke- don't fix it") w/ the new driver? Even @ stock settings my Lightning is running @ 1258Mhz..
My 770L runs under 68c (OC'd) under max load and no issues w/ the old driver.. !


----------



## yoyo711

Thanks guy


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ok b.mark editor:
then ill get a good 850/1000w psu.

like i said these are my top choices here at the moment:

cooler master v850 & v1000 (seasonic oem860/1000 platform same as corsair)

corsair ax860

be quiet dark power pro 10 platinum 850w or 1000w

all these are above 60amps on the 12v line and the b quiet can switch btween single or multi rail @25/30 amps * 4 12v rails


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> ok b.mark editor:
> then ill get a good 850/1000w psu.
> 
> like i said these are my top choices here at the moment:
> 
> cooler master v850 & v1000 (seasonic oem860/1000 platform same as corsair)
> 
> corsair ax860
> 
> be quiet dark power pro 10 platinum 850w or 1000w
> 
> all these are above 60amps on the 12v line and the b quiet can switch btween single or multi rail @25/30 amps * 4 12v rails


No the Cooler Master V series is not based on the Seasonic Platinum

Its based on the Seasonic KM3 platform the Corsair AX760 and 860 as the new Seasonic X is as well but the Seasonic Platinum is another platform

KM2 i think sory cant recall what that one is?


----------



## renoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rzepa10*
> 
> Is this your max OC on memory?


Nope it's only testing,with reference from lightning edition clock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Something seems definitely off with your firestrike score. And you're suppose to get better scores on your 3dmark GPU score.... At least 11,000+ (overclocked)
> 
> BTW: what's your max boost clock? And what drivers are you on?


Yeah,u right I am realy wondering how the people get that score. Mybe to get higher score I must set the driver to performance mode rather than quality ones

Max boost clock at 1200 I use driver 320.49
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> That is refreshing. I am also posting a similar score in 3DMark11 (P10383 is my best at the moment). What is weird is that is the first score I posted right out of the box and now I am posting slightly lower (P10055-P10195ish)overclocked. I can't figure out what I changed to post a few hundred points lower, but I am really not sweating it. I just noticed some GTX 770 reviews posting scores around P11000. I haven't put much effort into overclocking my CPU or GPU at this point, but I thought it was weird that it dropped like that. What kind of scores are the rest of you seeing in 3D Mark 11 Standard?


I don't understand with "standard" word?would u mind to explain


----------



## X-PREDATOR

oops my bad ive been reading/researching so many sites im getting confused @ what would be the best choice for psu/ gpu upgrade. cant decide between 770 lightning or upcoming 780 gaming/oc edition


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> Max boost clock at 1200 I use driver 320.49
> I don't understand with "standard" word?would u mind to explain


Sorry, the 3D Mark test available to the non full version. I don't have it open in front of me but I believe there is is Basic, Standard, and Performance settings.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my build so far , with Two EVGA GTX 770 SC SLI ACX. I am using a TX750W. My CPU OC to [email protected]
> I have no problem with the whole RIG at all for any game. Just wondering , this is enough?
> thank you.


nice....


----------



## babyzone2

o. thank you.

question, what is the normal 3d mark 11 extreme score for a GTX 770 sli ?


----------



## Ultisym

Serious question. SLI 760 or stick with my single 770? Debate


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Serious question. SLI 760 or stick with my single 770? Debate


what is the price difference between the two>?


----------



## Ultisym

it would be a revenue neutral deal with me ending up with two 760s for my 770 and other parts i have to trade. I would have a hard time letting go of the 770, but didnt know if anyone here has played with the 760s yet in sli or other configuration.


----------



## zefs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> it would be a revenue neutral deal with me ending up with two 760s for my 770 and other parts i have to trade. I would have a hard time letting go of the 770, but didnt know if anyone here has played with the 760s yet in sli or other configuration.


Check the 760 thread. I am also expecting two 760's tomorrow or the day after so I will be posting benchmarks and answering questions.

I got them instead since it was a good deal, around the price of 1 GTX 770. I really couldn't pay that much for the 770 when for the same price there is a 20 fps difference.


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> Check the 760 thread. I am also expecting two 760's tomorrow or the day after so I will be posting benchmarks and answering questions.


is it basically a enhanced 660ti?


----------



## zefs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> is it basically a enhanced 660ti?


Well yeah, around 10-15% more performance for about the same(or less) price. It also has more memory bandwidth etc.


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> Well yeah, around 10-15% more performance for about the same(or less) price. It also has more memory bandwidth etc.


assuming it is going to be easier to overclock too?

you know ,compares the 770 and 680, the 770 can go a lot higher.

I did a quick test on my two cards, they both can go up to 1300


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Serious question. SLI 760 or stick with my single 770? Debate


not certain yet at least not personally.
I'm now trying to decide on SLi 770's or SLI 780's..


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not certain yet at least not personally.
> I'm now trying to decide on SLi 770's or SLI 780's..


I would go with the 780 sli if that is not much more money.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> is it basically a enhanced 660ti?


No. a 760 is a rebrand of the GTX 670, just like the 770 is to 680. So yes two 760s are better than one 770, but you could always SLI the 770 later for more performance.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I'm using the Corsair HX850 (semi modular) w/ 1 HDD disk drive, 1 SSD drive, 4 case fans, 2 120mm CPU fans, a Razor Barracuda sound card, a Hauppauge TV capture card, 2 DVD/ BD-rom drives, my MSI 770L (overclocked), I5 3570 @ 4400Mhz (overclocked) and 2 NZXT "sleeved led" / PCI (blue) LED's: and I can't push my PSU hard enough to get it even more then "warm to the touch" (and the PSU fan almost) never comes on w/ (72F ambient for the last week). Are you sure it's your PSU making the sound?
> Not to say that I've had my fare share of bad PSU over the years (even good name: OCZ, Antec, Fortron and Thermaltake) to name a few that eventually did go "South".
> When I first boot (and I've only had it for just over 2 1/2 weeks now) My: MSI 770L does make a slight "Whine" (almost a whistle) at really low settings. If I put a load on it / or even just wait about a min or so it goes away?
> I do acknowledge PSU's do go south but, the sounds I'm getting are "for sure" coming from my Vid-card and not the PSU.


Mine is coming out of both. I just went HAM and ordered a 1000 watt tachyon which is monster overkill but that is the point. I removed the tx 750 and it was so much extra cabling doing nothing can't wait for modular. The old one will see use in a backup rig or just get sold along with my 6970 to a friend so it didn't hurt to upgrade. I plan on dual 770 and a pretty steep overclock on my CPU come BF4 to drive an 120 hz monitor. I also think a corsair HX in contrast to a TX is apples and oranges. The OEM on the HX is way better but Corsair are known to whine all the way up to the ax1200...that is their weak point. That sounds I just can't bear. If that means EVGA has to RMA me a blower style card or I have to end up selling this for something that doesn't whine so be it. Loud fans are fine but I don't have any and the HAF 932 is very ventilated so the sound is bouncing around.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> As a "P.S." I got the win/7 "push" notice that the WHQL 320.49 drivers are now "WHQL" certified. I didn't bother to d/l them.
> Originally: I did have one "artifact" issue w/ BF3 but, I just did a "clean" install of the 320.18 (re-install) of the 320.18 drivers and the "artifact" issue resolved. Not a single problem w/ them since!?!
> Anyone see any improvement ("if it ain't broke- don't fix it") w/ the new driver? Even @ stock settings my Lightning is running @ 1258Mhz..
> My 770L runs under 68c (OC'd) under max load and no issues w/ the old driver.. !


Don't bother the sun was gone on a few map loads on the 320.49 just driver and physx on a clean install. Back to 320.18 and it seems to have subsided. I think the "fix" for the BF3 issues caused a side issue for me since I had none. Noticed a small perf drop on BF3 as well so def not worth it.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not certain yet at least not personally.
> I'm now trying to decide on SLi 770's or SLI 780's..


Yeah decided to hold tight with the 770. I love the performance. But those 760s are tempting for the money although it can NOT be said you can get 2 for the same money as a 770. Your going to spend $100 more on the setup, thats not trivial to me anyway. I do think NVIDIA is going to hit one out of the park on this 760 though. Price vs performance is spot on. Its a good deal.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Yeah decided to hold tight with the 770. I love the performance. But those 760s are tempting for the money although it can NOT be said you can get 2 for the same money as a 770. Your going to spend $100 more on the setup, thats not trivial to me anyway. I do think NVIDIA is going to hit one out of the park on this 760 though. Price vs performance is spot on. Its a good deal.


for two 760's its like $500 and you get 780+ performance according to the sli bench's ive seen.
so basically you get a 780 or better for $500. its a good deal. im super tempted right now to do this and replace my overclocked hd 7950.

however the 770 is a good value card as well, for $400 it stomps its price range and you can always add another later down the road for an insane pump up.


----------



## Thoth420

Does anyone have RMA experience with EVGA would they let me say swap my sc acx (RMA is already approved) for a blower model non sc...I know crazy talk and 10 bucks less. But would they?


----------



## zefs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> But those 760s are tempting for the money although it can NOT be said you can get 2 for the same money as a 770. Your going to spend $100 more on the setup, thats not trivial to me anyway.


The only reason I ordered two 760's was the price. 430€ shipped from evga, while the 770 would cost me 422€ for the ACX cooler.

I would have got the 770 if the price was similar to 570 back in the day(~360€).


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not certain yet at least not personally.
> I'm now trying to decide on SLi 770's or SLI 780's..
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with the 780 sli if that is not much more money.
Click to expand...

I have one of each right now, WF3 GTX 780 and a WF3 GTX 770 so it's just a matter of how much money I wanna get and spend..


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> Check the 760 thread. I am also expecting two 760's tomorrow or the day after so I will be posting benchmarks and answering questions.
> 
> I got them instead since it was a good deal, around the price of 1 GTX 770. I really couldn't pay that much for the 770 when for the same price there is a 20 fps difference.


That may not have been a bad move. I went with one gtx 770 instead of waiting for the 760. True I can always wait and just get another 770, but by then there may be some new more efficient/powerful architecture worth upgrading to. Nvidia doesn't lower the prices much of their older high end video cards for this reason. They present you with a tough decision when it comes time to SLI or upgrade to a newer card. My issue is that if and when I decide to go SLI, I will likely need a more powerful PSU.

At the moment my single GTX 770 runs plenty cool and efficient in my mATX build, so I am happy. I did however consider going the same route as you. I think two 760's probably makes sense for some builders and a single 770 makes sense for others. As far as upgrading to two 770's in the future IMO there will likely be other oprions from Nvidia that will be more enticing and possibly even cheaper. So there is likely no right answer...


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> The only reason I ordered two 760's was the price. 430€ shipped from evga, while the 770 would cost me 422€ for the ACX cooler.
> 
> I would have got the 770 if the price was similar to 570 back in the day(~360€).


Looking forward to seeing your bench performance on those 760s in SLi. I think they are going to sell like mad. I know the one I ordered monday is sold out on tiger and a couple of the others said 2 or 3 left. Cant remember.


----------



## Selquist979

Just got my 770 today. Picked up the EVGA 770 SC with ACX. Gonna run some benchs with it tonight and see what I can crank it up to.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Does anyone have RMA experience with EVGA would they let me say swap my sc acx (RMA is already approved) for a blower model non sc...I know crazy talk and 10 bucks less. But would they?


Possibly an exception can be made, but the difference would not be able to be refunded unfortunately.


----------



## rzepa10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> Nope it's only testing,with reference from lightning edition clock


Can you check your's max memory OC ?


----------



## burticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> Look what came in the mail! (way sooner than expected too!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA's big "thank you" for spending nearly $500.


Yep my backplate showed up yesterday, just haven't had time to break the rig down again to install it


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Possibly an exception can be made, but the difference would not be able to be refunded unfortunately.


I would be ok with that if it comes to it. Thanks EVGAJacob.


----------



## babyzone2

that plate makes it look nicer


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That looks sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Welcome!
> 
> *BTW:* Currently No 1 with same setup and 24/7 clocks (1306/3904Mhz).... hehe .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......... (I don't know if this is a good enough score though.)
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/601229


AMAZING score Yungbenny
















My GPU clocks are similar: 1306/2005(4010), but I'm 3.7% behind:

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...t532x770at1306_200512857_zps53486339.jpg.html

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/869226

1.212V, 94% TDP, and rolled back to 320.18 drivers, max temps were 67C / 62C. I had the 2700K at 5.3GHz / 1.49V, 112W, 80C. I got a score of 12717 at 5.2 so that's +140 score for 1 bin on the CPU. Wish I had a 3770K to compare.

And on the discussion about PSU's it's 750W min for SLI OC. This run my rig peaked at 698W from the wall.


----------



## burticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> that plate makes it look nicer


I don't know if it serves an actual purpose other than to look cool. But hey it was "free" so I signed up for it.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> Look what came in the mail! (way sooner than expected too!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA's big "thank you" for spending nearly $500.


Lucky you! That's really cool









Guys I would just like to ask a few questions...

I got the GTX 770 barely a week after launch.. Was that a stupid idea? Cus I see the 4GB model available now.

Also - how come my Gigabyte WF3 OC doesn't have this logo on the side?



It's a shame, cus I really like the logo. Isn't there a way to somehow to buy it as a sticker or something?

Another thing. Is it a waste that I got a 144Hz monitor, considering I'm not running SLI? I mean I can hit about 120fps on average on BF3, so I'm happy, but I'm still doubting that decision... (I originally wanted 120hz, but ended up getting the Asus VG248QE for 312€).

I know I'd probably benefit from a second 770, but the question is: how much? Is it _really_ that worth it? Also, I'm honestly not too convinced by the idea of spending another 300 euros on a GPU... My mind just can't get around it..

Please advise, and thanks









-Rich


----------



## babyzone2

I believe it helps a bit, it gets quite warm when I touch it after gaming.


----------



## 66racer

RichiRichx--

The faster the refresh rate the better even if you dont average 144fps. Remember average fps is just that, average, so you do hit and exceed 144fps while playing. I know from my own personal experience, 120hz is always smoother than 60hz, even if the average is below 120fps. Its a false myth that people think you need to average at least 120fps for 120hz to make it worth your while so the same can be said on a 144hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> I believe it helps a bit, it gets quite warm when I touch it after gaming.


Regarding the backplate. I used to think they were cosmetic, even after having one on my asus dc ii gtx 570, but for the asus dc ii gtx 770 I clearly notice it gets warm while gaming....I just hope its not baking the bottom of the card (creating a hot pocket of air with poor circulation) but actually helping heat transfer lol


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Regarding the backplate. I used to think they were cosmetic, even after having one on my asus dc ii gtx 570, but for the asus dc ii gtx 770 I clearly notice it gets warm while gaming....I just hope its not baking the bottom of the card (creating a hot pocket of air with poor circulation) but actually helping heat transfer lol


My mainboard has a temp sensor in the No 1 PCIe slot. Havnt seen stupid temps there on my setup anyway.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Don't bother the sun was gone on a few map loads on the 320.49 just driver and physx on a clean install. Back to 320.18 and it seems to have subsided. I think the "fix" for the BF3 issues caused a side issue for me since I had none. Noticed a small perf drop on BF3 as well so def not worth it.


Thank you Sir: Appreciate the confirmation and saving me the time and effort. I'll stick w/ 320.18 for now. So far I've only had the one issue and a simple re-install seemed to solve it. Stable as a rock for the last week and a half ! -Davis


----------



## 66racer

OOok so I think I see the bf3 issues with .18......its in campaign that some screens will get artifacts. I havent played campaign in so long since I got bored of the story mid way through it. I thought my oc was unstable but even at stock it would do it too. Also intermittent hangs like the driver was gonna crash but would keep going and never crash. Still gonna stick with .18 though since I dont plan on playing campaign any time soon and everything else plays ok.


----------



## wfor1pilot

When my driver crashed (320.18) I was playing BF3 and got the other visual symptoms that other members have mentioned. My first reaction was that the game had just choked (or something) so, I shut it down and opened another 3D application to see if my card was fried or what. All I did is a "clean" re-install of the 320.18 & not a single issue since. Here is a screen shot I took of Crysis2:

Driver.jpg 1625k .jpg file
 http://flic.kr/ps/k6AEH


----------



## NoDoz

My new card came today and I just got it installed. EVGA GTX 770 Classified w/ evga blower cooling. I might be the first person to have this card up and running possibly. Heres some pics of it. I was really surprised by the size of it. The have a comparison pic of it next to my evga 580.

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04Li...A6-8898-000005EE534AD842_zps1aeb5ada.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04Li...F0-8898-000005EE5B6B7AF6_zpsdcfd30fd.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04Li...D3-8898-000005EE62A43CB4_zps002d545c.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04Li...B9-8898-000005EE6AB01D91_zpsb2409f89.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04Li...F3-8898-000005EE72C30776_zps6b4d0134.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04Li...30-8898-000005EE7CB6CF6D_zps3f14d238.jpg.html

Ill get some benching done on it soon and see how it does. thanks


----------



## 66racer

Wfor1pilot-
Yeah game felt like it was choking but only in campaign for some reason.

Nodoz-
Awesome! Good luck on oc! I'm most curious about temps and sound levels.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Wfor1pilot-
> Yeah game felt like it was choking but only in campaign for some reason.
> 
> Nodoz-
> Awesome! Good luck on oc! I'm most curious about temps and sound levels.


Well I ran it through 3dmark11 and I never even heard the fan increase at all. Its very quiet, my score increased 3000pts from my 580 right out of the box


----------



## wfor1pilot

Got a decent (stable) Core gain but, still working on the Mem clocks. Will post back as soon as I get that one sorted. Thanks !


----------



## BangBangPlay

So I just figured out why I was posting nearly 1000 points low in 3D Mark 11. I had enabled triple buffering, and v sync in the Nvidia Control panel and it had applied to the 3D Mark settings. My frame rate was getting capped in some of the tests and leading to a sub 10,300 score. I am now posting 11,000 without much effort and a huge weight has been lifted. I was worried that I had a lemon. I assumed that 3D Mark was overriding those settings, but apparently not. So check your Nvidia Control panel settings folks, they may be holding you back!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> AMAZING score Yungbenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU clocks are similar: 1306/2005(4010), but I'm 3.7% behind:
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...t532x770at1306_200512857_zps53486339.jpg.html
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/869226
> 
> 1.212V, 94% TDP, and rolled back to 320.18 drivers, max temps were 67C / 62C. I had the 2700K at 5.3GHz / 1.49V, 112W, 80C. I got a score of 12717 at 5.2 so that's +140 score for 1 bin on the CPU. Wish I had a 3770K to compare.
> 
> And on the discussion about PSU's it's 750W min for SLI OC. This run my rig peaked at 698W from the wall.


Oh wow, i think i need to do a kill-a-watt too.... And hmmm... there might be something up with your GPU score, it's suppose to be higher than that, do you think your GPU's are throttling?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> No. a 760 is a rebrand of the GTX 670, just like the 770 is to 680. So yes two 760s are better than one 770, but you could always SLI the 770 later for more performance.


If you look a little closer the GTX760 is based on 1152 CUDA core vs the old GTX670 based on 1344 CUDA cores. So, not quite a "re-branded" GTX670 !?! -Davis


----------



## Goldensaver

Hey, I was just curious for those owners out there how warm this thing runs stock. I'm eyeing up the EVGA superclocked, but I'm not sure if I'll have to start jamming in aftermarket cooling if I were to pick one up. I've got a relatively uncramped Corsair 400r case. I've never owned anything that could really be considered high end, or anything higher than the low side of mid grade.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> If you look a little closer the GTX760 is based on 1152 CUDA core vs the old GTX670 based on 1344 CUDA cores. So, not quite a "re-branded" GTX670 !?! -Davis


Would take that over the 192 bit ******ed mem bus they put on the 660/660ti. All the 660ti was, was a hamstringed 670. They did a much better job of creating a mid-level enthusiast grade card this go around with the 760. The pricing couldnt be much better. The 760 is going to be a huge seller IMO. Definitely going to take a bite out of AMDs lineup in this price range.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goldensaver*
> 
> Hey, I was just curious for those owners out there how warm this thing runs stock. I'm eyeing up the EVGA superclocked, but I'm not sure if I'll have to start jamming in aftermarket cooling if I were to pick one up. I've got a relatively uncramped Corsair 400r case. I've never owned anything that could really be considered high end, or anything higher than the low side of mid grade.


Temps are not an issue at all. The acx cooler from what the owners in here say is very quiet as well.


----------



## doctakedooty

So question for the people that have the gtx 770 and 770 sc I currently have the 770 not sc edition but have the acx cooler from evga love the card but does the sc clock much higher then non superclocked best clock I got stable was 193 mhz on core which puts me right at 1200 core mhz and plus 400 on the mem bus not sure off the top of my head but when I bought it they were sold out of the SC like I wanted so I got unSC should I return it I got 2 more weeks to return and get the SC edition or keep what I got going to be running 2 cards at least may end up with 3 untill Haswell E comes out then jump to 880 if there out then. I am not running trip monitors but will be buying my 40 in tvs next year to set that up so did not need the 780 yet for single 40 in led tv.


----------



## MainChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> best clock I got stable was 193 mhz on core which puts me right at 1200 core mhz and plus 400 on the mem bus not sure off the top of my head but when I bought it they were sold out of the SC like I wanted so I got unSC should I return it I got 2 more weeks to return and get the SC edition or keep what I got going to be running 2 cards at least may end up with 3 untill Haswell E comes out then jump to 880 if there out then. I am not running trip monitors but will be buying my 40 in tvs next year to set that up so did not need the 780 yet for single 40 in led tv.


Well just for example I can get 1260 mhz stable on my ACX SC, that's 5% faster then what you get, so if you were getting 60 fps in a game I would probably be getting about 63. So hardly worth returning the card over such a tiny difference.

Why are you downgrading from a monitor to a large tv? The TV will have an extremely bad pixel per inch ratio and will only look good if you sit very far back from it.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MainChicken*
> 
> Well just for example I can get 1260 mhz stable on my ACX SC, that's 5% faster then what you get, so if you were getting 60 fps in a game I would probably be getting about 63. So hardly worth returning the card over such a tiny difference.
> 
> Why are you downgrading from a monitor to a large tv? The TV will have an extremely bad pixel per inch ratio and will only look good if you sit very far back from it.


The tv is just my idea right now if I did go that route I would probably go something like the high end samsung ultra slim bezels but all my monitors and tv need research before any decision is in concrete. Yea I don't think its worth returning for the five percent either next card I buy probably go sc just because my next one may not clock so high. Hopefully get my build log started today on my 900d waiting on xspc to release a block for the 770 heard lots of horrior stories on ek so going full xspc watercooling with 5 rads.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> RichiRichx--
> 
> The faster the refresh rate the better even if you dont average 144fps. Remember average fps is just that, average, so you do hit and exceed 144fps while playing. I know from my own personal experience, 120hz is always smoother than 60hz, even if the average is below 120fps. Its a false myth that people think you need to average at least 120fps for 120hz to make it worth your while so the same can be said on a 144hz.
> Regarding the backplate. I used to think they were cosmetic, even after having one on my asus dc ii gtx 570, but for the asus dc ii gtx 770 I clearly notice it gets warm while gaming....I just hope its not baking the bottom of the card (creating a hot pocket of air with poor circulation) but actually helping heat transfer lol


Ok, thanks for the clarification. I guess it wasn't such a bad choice then.

I was wondering if anyone knows of a solution to the fact I have no backplate on my card? I can't find one at all for the Gigabyte 770







(


----------



## lagittaja

Are there any reviews of the ref clocked or SC clocked EVGA GTX 770 with a blower cooler?
All I can find are of the ACX version.


----------



## Krazee

Man I want to pick up the 770 classfield 4gb to replace my 580 SLI


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the clarification. I guess it wasn't such a bad choice then.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows of a solution to the fact I have no backplate on my card? I can't find one at all for the Gigabyte 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


Only thing to look into is if EK ends up making a water block for it they might make a backplate too. Think its EK that does that.

If you want you can make one out of lexan found in hobby stores. Attach with 2 sided tape and done. Just vent it out to allow air flow. The hobby lexan is thin enough to cut with scissors.


----------



## ViTosS

I'm about to buy 2 GTX 770, but don't you guys think only 2GB VRAM isn't few? I mean, We have games actually at 1080p hiting more than 2GB like Crysis 3 with 8xAA etc


----------



## amd655

Who needs 8xAA????

No one.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I'm about to buy 2 GTX 770, but don't you guys think only 2GB VRAM isn't few? I mean, We have games actually at 1080p hiting more than 2GB like Crysis 3 with 8xAA etc


Thats what I thought too but apparently after some digging around I found that if running 1 monitor 2gb fo vram is plenty games don't actually use that whole 2gb they reserve space on it though in case they do need it. So 2gb is still plenty if running one monitor my buddy runs a 4gb model and he swears its a huge difference he plays on 1 monitor but really he never uses the 4gb and his card as one is actually to slow to take full advantage of it if he did run multiple monitors.


----------



## MasterMind148

K GUYS After reading all ur posts I went to a conclusion ima get 3 widescreen high hz monitors and another gtx 770 for sli coz of lack of mem 2g  but not the giga ima mix with the gaming msi hope that's ok É lol but I oc``d to very close to 1400 and 4005 mem I am on water on the newest driver beta and I am having that crash problem in metro last light . ill post the results some time later . but im thinking of buying a mine fridge and tossing my radiators in there for better results what do u guys think and wow nvidea is kicking some ati amd butt


----------



## MasterMind148

Forgot to add. I did a 3 monitor valle bench and was getting a score of 950-1125 as I fiddled with it 15-25 fps  lack of mem comes in so ima get the second card in sli. that's that thing again I need to get to mod the card for 1600 oc mhz on core.







tanks spidermans


----------



## faiyez

*sigh*

So I'm going to build a new system for my friend and while we wait for the parts I'm trying to decide what drivers to install on the 770.

320.49 WHQL

326.01 WHQL (the windows 8 preview one)

This is my friend's first gaming pc and I'd like him to start out with a good impression and few issues. I'm not sure which of the sets are giving less trouble, since nvidia drivers have been such crap as of late.


----------



## Ultisym

So far, 320.49 WHQL is performing flawlessly for me. (knocks on the proverbial wood)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> So I'm going to build a new system for my friend and while we wait for the parts I'm trying to decide what drivers to install on the 770.
> 
> 320.49 WHQL
> 
> 326.01 WHQL (the windows 8 preview one)
> 
> This is my friend's first gaming pc and I'd like him to start out with a good impression and few issues. I'm not sure which of the sets are giving less trouble, since nvidia drivers have been such crap as of late.


Is the system windows 8? If so I would install the preview driver as people were having issues on 7xx cards with win8. I had issues in BF3 on 320.49 which was a release to ....fix BF3 issues. Using 320.18 as I am on win7 so I would say from my experience.

Win 7 ----> 320.18 (few driver crashes in chrome on 320.08 and issues in BF3 on 320.49)
Win 8 ---->326.01


----------



## faiyez

My friend is getting Windows 7, but installing an older set is not a choice here because since my friend is a total newbie I'm planning to put Geforce Experience on his system, and I don't want it nagging and him thinking he has an 'outdated' driver.


----------



## lagittaja

Doesn't Geforce Experience have the option to either disable the notification or just turn off the automatic check for updates?


----------



## Ultisym

I actually played with geforce experience last night for the first time. It installed with the new .49 driver. It worked pretty well best i can tell. The program itself was pretty smooth and the optimizations looked reasonable. Should be a hit.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Doesn't Geforce Experience have the option to either disable the notification or just turn off the automatic check for updates?


Yeah, im doing it manually from this point forward


----------



## Antaxious

Just ordered my new pc !

Ill be joining this club soon !









Cant wait


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> So I'm going to build a new system for my friend and while we wait for the parts I'm trying to decide what drivers to install on the 770.
> 
> 320.49 WHQL
> 
> 326.01 WHQL (the windows 8 preview one)
> 
> This is my friend's first gaming pc and I'd like him to start out with a good impression and few issues. I'm not sure which of the sets are giving less trouble, since nvidia drivers have been such crap as of late.


Honestly just install the latest whql which is .49 like you mentioned. When I build someone a pc I always stick with official drivers since it feels more professional, and until nvidia links 326.01 I dont think I will give it a go in my personal machine either (and I like trying new drivers).

Im gonna switch back to .49 again right now but overall i havent had any of the CRAZY issues on .18 that people mention, seems like the crazy stuff was mostly on 6xx series gpus because most of the guys in here were pretty stable on .18 unless they had win8 which had some issues it seemed. I just barely noticed some artifacts on bf3 yesterday with .18 in campaign mode which I havent played in probably over a year, but with multiplayer since the 770 launch, I havent had issues at all. Im thinking a lot of the crazy bf3 stories might have been with campaign because of that experience I had. I went .49 and only went back to .18 since valley scores were higher. But since Im dont benching Im installing the whql .49 now since I only had the beta in.


----------



## Scorpion49

Welp, just purchased myself an EVGA reference model 770 to replace my 7950. I want my BL2 Physx back! I wanted a blower style card so I ended up getting this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130939

Hoping it runs well at 2560x1600, I'll post up pictures when it gets here. Looks like I get to be in another yungbenny club after getting rid of the 660's.


----------



## Ultisym

welcome to the club


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> welcome to the club


Thanks, it was a tough choice as SLI 760's was around the same price and probably much faster, but I would prefer a single card right now. Just not into dealing with stuff like I used to be.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thanks, it was a tough choice as SLI 760's was around the same price and probably much faster, but I would prefer a single card right now. Just not into dealing with stuff like I used to be.


LOL, I actually had this dilemma yesterday. I gave some consideration to switching from the 770 to a pair of 760s. I had a deal that would of been pretty much revenue neutral. i decided to stay with the 770. Fact is its a seriously great performing GPU. It also has the faster 7000 GDDR5 where as the 760s and others in the 700 series do not. Its a excellent card by itself .


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> LOL, I actually had this dilemma yesterday. I gave some consideration to switching from the 770 to a pair of 760s. I had a deal that would of been pretty much revenue neutral. i decided to stay with the 770. Fact is its a seriously great performing GPU. It also has the faster 7000 GDDR5 where as the 760s and others in the 700 series do not. Its a excellent card by itself .


Yeah, I had put Nvidia on "probation" because I had the Titan previously and got screwed over when the 780 came out, even no Titans are sitting on the FS forum for weeks at $800 with no takers. That really got me annoyed, but unfortunately if I want the nice Physx effects in pretty much the only game I play I have to give in.

I have an mATX case and my power supply is only 550W and would not have the required connections for SLI so the single card was the best choice (also heat and noise-wise).


----------



## Ultisym

It will serve you well. As for the Titans,etc. I cant say i ever understood the pricing plan they use. Its crazy. The 760 is the only one thats been spot on price wise IMO. The 770s "about" right I guess.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Just ordered my new pc !
> 
> Ill be joining this club soon !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait


You purchased a "whole" PC or are you building one ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> It will serve you well. As for the Titans,etc. I cant say i ever understood the pricing plan they use. Its crazy. The 760 is the only one thats been spot on price wise IMO. The 770s "about" right I guess.


Im with ya! Dont understand how they price the titan sooooo much more than a 780....not to mention all the people that bought one unknowing how close the 780 would be to it since the 780 launched not long after.

Oh well, Im just happy the 770 is priced where it is. As low as $399 I feel is a steal compared to the old 680 price.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im with ya! Dont understand how they price the titan sooooo much more than a 780....not to mention all the people that bought one unknowing how close the 780 would be to it since the 780 launched not long after.
> 
> Oh well, Im just happy the 770 is priced where it is. As low as $399 I feel is a steal compared to the old 680 price.


Thats what really got me was the price. I heard the specs, GK110 cut down slightly... ok maybe is will be a decent amount slower. 3GB of Vram... well that makes up for about $40 there. Then I saw it had the same cooler as the Titan (even on the 770) and had a







moment. Luckily I acted fast and managed to get $850 out of the Titan the day before 780 launch.

Well, at least I know the cooler on my 770 will be nice and quiet the way I want it, I looked at the black shrouded EVGA version and that shroud is ugly as hell. Also, come on EVGA, no backplate with the most expensive 770 option but free with all the base models? Oh well, guess thats how it goes.


----------



## doctakedooty

I got mine stable at 1221 base clock and 1950 mem clock according to gpuz on my reference card may be able to pull a couple more out of it. Scored 8050 on Firestrike in 3dmark13 . Going to put water on it by the ens of the month is there a way to get more out of it never tried to much oc my graphics card mainly because never really understood it to much so any info would be great. Btw my card is evga non superclocked with acx cooler


----------



## 66racer

haha yeah and man you sure got lucky on the sale! I probably would have gone 780 but I just DONT want the nvidia cooler. I have only tried a reference cooler once and that was the 680 cooler on the evga 670ftw, once summer came (80F + ambients) I had to ramp the fan up and wished I went aftermarket cooler! The thing was too high pitched, I ended up selling it in dec waiting for the 7xx series (i dont game much). I was initially hoping for more with the 770 but once I saw the price it mad me smile








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I got mine stable at 1221 base clock and 1950 mem clock according to gpuz on my reference card may be able to pull a couple more out of it. Scored 8050 on Firestrike in 3dmark13 . Going to put water on it by the ens of the month is there a way to get more out of it never tried to much oc my graphics card mainly because never really understood it to much so any info would be great. Btw my card is evga non superclocked with acx cooler


Be sure to check the clock in something like afterburner or evga precision while the card is loaded, the clocks will be higher than what gpuz reports







Its the "kepler" boost


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> haha yeah and man you sure got lucky on the sale! I probably would have gone 780 but I just DONT want the nvidia cooler. I have only tried a reference cooler once and that was the 680 cooler on the evga 670ftw, once summer came (80F + ambients) I had to ramp the fan up and wished I went aftermarket cooler! The thing was too high pitched, I ended up selling it in dec waiting for the 7xx series (i dont game much). I was initially hoping for more with the 770 but once I saw the price it mad me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to check the clock in something like afterburner or evga precision while the card is loaded, the clocks will be higher than what gpuz reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the "kepler" boost


You were right 1333 is what I got core and want to say it was 3950 for mem clock may have been 2950 but pretty sure it was 3950


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats what really got me was the price. I heard the specs, GK110 cut down slightly... ok maybe is will be a decent amount slower. 3GB of Vram... well that makes up for about $40 there. Then I saw it had the same cooler as the Titan (even on the 770) and had a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moment. Luckily I acted fast and managed to get $850 out of the Titan the day before 780 launch.
> 
> Well, at least I know the cooler on my 770 will be nice and quiet the way I want it, I looked at the black shrouded EVGA version and that shroud is ugly as hell. Also, come on EVGA, no backplate with the most expensive 770 option but free with all the base models? Oh well, guess thats how it goes.




MSI w/ it's slightly higher price and / higher stock clocks comes w/ a custom backplate already on the board!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> You were right 1333 is what I got core and want to say it was 3950 for mem clock may have been 2950 but pretty sure it was 3950


Nice! 1333mhz is solid, is that your max or are you still searching for max? Don't forget you can also add 12mv which seems to be good for another 10-15mhz usually.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> You purchased a "whole" PC or are you building one ?


I ordered the pieces, as for building. .Well see how it goes I guess. First time for me.

I got the 770 gtx from Gigabyte, the windforce one.

It was either that or the Palit Jetstream for 5 euros less. But I went with gigabyte, dont like the word "palit"









Im coming from a 4870 1gb Sapphire/ Q6600 G0 2.9 ghz. I think im going to see quite the difference rofl


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone try Dark yet?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Nice! 1333mhz is solid, is that your max or are you still searching for max? Don't forget you can also add 12mv which seems to be good for another 10-15mhz usually.


Still searching for max think I can push a little more everytime I get into and start trying the newborn crys sland when I get her to bed my brain is dead so I don't even attempt maybe today since my wife is home I know I can push the mem clock higher I just backed it down while I am still finding my clock. I amusing Firestreak Extreme in 3DMark looped for stability testing tried Kombuster and it would pass but 3DMark would crash it. Also using the newest drivers don't know if that could also cause issues.


----------



## 66racer

So guys, im pretty sure the asus card not having a heatsink on the memory limits the max mem overclock for sure. With my ambient temps in the 80F plus range the card didnt like anything over 7900mhz. Well I finally got ambient room temp at 75F last night and was able to run valley at 8000mhz with zero artifacts. Memory temp got up to 56C by the time the run was over, Im guessing at 80F ambient, i was nearing or at 60C and thats probably where the artifacts start. Im gonna run at 8000mhz once it gets warm today to confirm their temp in higher ambients since I forgot to write down the values.

Still waiting on my memory heatsinks to arrive, cant wait to see what memory overclocks I will get with those. Hoping for at least consistent 8000mhz but 8100mhz would be nice!

2700k @ 4.8ghz (dont think it matters much in valley)
asus 770 @ 1359mhz 8000mhz mem, 320.49 driver, tweaks from post 1 in valley thread


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So guys, im pretty sure the asus card not having a heatsink on the memory limits the max mem overclock for sure. With my ambient temps in the 80F plus range the card didnt like anything over 7900mhz. Well I finally got ambient room temp at 75F last night and was able to run valley at 8000mhz with zero artifacts. Memory temp got up to 56C by the time the run was over, Im guessing at 80F ambient, i was nearing or at 60C and thats probably where the artifacts start. Im gonna run at 8000mhz once it gets warm today to confirm their temp in higher ambients since I forgot to write down the values.
> 
> Still waiting on my memory heatsinks to arrive, cant wait to see what memory overclocks I will get with those. Hoping for at least consistent 8000mhz but 8100mhz would be nice!
> 
> 2700k @ 4.8ghz (dont think it matters much in valley)
> asus 770 @ 1359mhz 8000mhz mem, 320.49 driver, tweaks from post 1 in valley thread


8k mhz, holy molly lol.. I wonder how far i can OC my vga lol


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So guys, im pretty sure the asus card not having a heatsink on the memory limits the max mem overclock for sure. With my ambient temps in the 80F plus range the card didnt like anything over 7900mhz. Well I finally got ambient room temp at 75F last night and was able to run valley at 8000mhz with zero artifacts. Memory temp got up to 56C by the time the run was over, Im guessing at 80F ambient, i was nearing or at 60C and thats probably where the artifacts start. Im gonna run at 8000mhz once it gets warm today to confirm their temp in higher ambients since I forgot to write down the values.
> 
> Still waiting on my memory heatsinks to arrive, cant wait to see what memory overclocks I will get with those. Hoping for at least consistent 8000mhz but 8100mhz would be nice!
> 
> 2700k @ 4.8ghz (dont think it matters much in valley)
> asus 770 @ 1359mhz 8000mhz mem, 320.49 driver, tweaks from post 1 in valley thread


Which heat sinks did you go with?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> I ordered the pieces, as for building. .Well see how it goes I guess. First time for me.
> 
> I got the 770 gtx from Gigabyte, the windforce one.
> 
> It was either that or the Palit Jetstream for 5 euros less. But I went with gigabyte, dont like the word "palit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im coming from a 4870 1gb Sapphire/ Q6600 G0 2.9 ghz. I think im going to see quite the difference rofl


I feel better now; made it sound like you just ordered a "boxed" computer w/ a 770 card in it.
You should notice quite a difference not just w/ the video card but, that old Q6600 will really "bottleneck" games as well.
What mobo/proc you going with ?


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I feel better now; made it sound like you just ordered a "boxed" computer w/ a 770 card in it.
> You should notice quite a difference not just w/ the video card but, that old Q6600 will really "bottleneck" games as well.
> What mobo/proc you going with ?


I have put the whole Rig in my Signature with rigbuilder its 8320 fx and some 990xa from gigabyte i was on a budget


----------



## MasterMind148

DUD I TOTALLY HAVE THE MEM SINKS AND THE PROBLEM NOW IS THAT AFTER I GAME METRO LAST LIGHT FOR 2 H OR SO IT STILL OVERHEATS AND THE DRIVER CRASHIS sorry for my eng I don't time and im esl but smart as fell so ill post my results this weekend coz now im actually bench for days and this is the result im on the latest driver and thinking to get a full water block or just make a full custom pc water block coz my dad works on a cnc machine to cover every dam thing I can ill put my pc speks up to this weekend sorry guys for being a herp derp


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So guys, im pretty sure the asus card not having a heatsink on the memory limits the max mem overclock for sure. With my ambient temps in the 80F plus range the card didnt like anything over 7900mhz. Well I finally got ambient room temp at 75F last night and was able to run valley at 8000mhz with zero artifacts. Memory temp got up to 56C by the time the run was over, Im guessing at 80F ambient, i was nearing or at 60C and thats probably where the artifacts start. Im gonna run at 8000mhz once it gets warm today to confirm their temp in higher ambients since I forgot to write down the values.
> 
> Still waiting on my memory heatsinks to arrive, cant wait to see what memory overclocks I will get with those. Hoping for at least consistent 8000mhz but 8100mhz would be nice!
> 
> 2700k @ 4.8ghz (dont think it matters much in valley)
> asus 770 @ 1359mhz 8000mhz mem, 320.49 driver, tweaks from post 1 in valley thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterMind148*
> 
> DUD I TOTALLY HAVE THE MEM SINKS AND THE PROBLEM NOW IS THAT AFTER I GAME METRO LAST LIGHT FOR 2 H OR SO IT STILL OVERHEATS AND THE DRIVER CRASHIS sorry for my eng I don't time and im esl but smart as fell so ill post my results this weekend coz now im actually bench for days and this is the result im on the latest driver and thinking to get a full water block or just make a full custom pc water block coz my dad works on a cnc machine to cover every dam thing I can ill put my pc speks up to this weekend sorry guys for being a herp derp


I have found heatsinks on the memory make little to no difference, with 1 card the memory overclocked better after taking the stock heatsink-plate off. The core & mosfets are the main areas that need cooling & can benefit with better cooling.


----------



## MasterMind148

sorry guys i dont time but i did this at work lol im using the Gpu cooling : Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid and theme heat sinks are not good brow i think ima try to stack theme lol ill pic it to lol

Case: Cooler Master HAF X Full Tower Gaming Case Modo : crosshair iv old i know ill make a switch to intel soon amd sucks!!!! Cpu: AMD X8 FX-8320 (132W) Eight-Core Socket AM3+, 4.5GHz oc CPU, 8Mb Cache, 32nm Gpu:Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB WindForce 3X GDDR5 Cpu cooling : Corsair Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Gpu cooling : Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid VGA Cooling up to 320 Watts Ram : G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1800MHz CL9 Dual Channel Kit SSD : OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SATA3 6GB/s 2.5" Solid State Drive Read: 560MB/s, Write: 430MB/s Psu : Corsair AX1200i Digital ATX Power Supply 1200Watt 80PLUS Platinum


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> 8k mhz, holy molly lol.. I wonder how far i can OC my vga lol


Im sure you can at least get 7600mhz, it makes a huge difference in benching at least. Seems to be worth a few fps increase in average fps as well with a decent gpu oc too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Which heat sinks did you go with?


Webt with enzotech bcc9 low profile ones, while I have a corsair h70 on my gpu, I hope the low profile will clear the stock cooler too if I switch back.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708009
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I have found heatsinks on the memory make little to no difference, with 1 card the memory overclocked better after taking the stock heatsink-plate off. The core & mosfets are the main areas that need cooling & can benefit with better cooling.


I have the asus card with no heatsink and an h70 cooler so Im sure it will at least help drop temps a bit. Even if I dont more that 100mhz, I will feel much better about gaming on a higher memory oc. I currently keep it at 7400mhz while gaming since in some ambient temps I reach as high as 57c. 7400mhz seems to add another 5-7c in temps but I have been loose with my data logging and need to start writing my ambient temps vs memory temps (I use an IR temp gun).

I wanna add that previously with 80F ambient or more, I would start getting artifacts at 8000mhz half way into the run or sometimes at the end. But with ambients of 75F last night and the side panel removed I was able to maintain 8000mhz with the modules at 56-57c which was great, I believe in hotter temps the artifacts come in around 59-61c and I stop the run since Im not sure what max temp should be.

Here is the current setup on the asus card


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterMind148*
> 
> DUD I TOTALLY HAVE THE MEM SINKS AND THE PROBLEM NOW IS THAT AFTER I GAME METRO LAST LIGHT FOR 2 H OR SO IT STILL OVERHEATS AND THE DRIVER CRASHIS sorry for my eng I don't time and im esl but smart as fell so ill post my results this weekend coz now im actually bench for days and this is the result im on the latest driver and thinking to get a full water block or just make a full custom pc water block coz my dad works on a cnc machine to cover every dam thing I can ill put my pc speks up to this weekend sorry guys for being a herp derp


Yeah I hear ya, room temperature makes a big difference too. What is room temperature? If my apartment allowed a window ac unit I would have just done that to my pc room lol but with the gpu on a corsair h70 that helped and just want the heatsinks and should be done. I never had any crashes during games but dont play the game you mentioned either.


----------



## Apolladan

how do you find out memory temps?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> I have put the whole Rig in my Signature with rigbuilder its 8320 fx and some 990xa from gigabyte i was on a budget


I haven't used an AMD proc since the 90's: what does windows rate it as in "experience" ?


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I haven't used an AMD proc since the 90's: what does windows rate it as in "experience" ?


I dont even have the components yet







Just orderd the computer


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I feel better now; made it sound like you just ordered a "boxed" computer w/ a 770 card in it.
> You should notice quite a difference not just w/ the video card but, that old Q6600 will really "bottleneck" games as well.
> What mobo/proc you going with ?


Some of the rig in my sig is left over from an ibuypower config. They didn't do anything fail...at least not to this. Out of all the "gaming" pc companies I would chalk them up as the low end.
As long as your not "dude getting a dell" or some home pc build you can work with it. They didn't even install any bloatware on the primary HDD which my friend who originally bought it was worried about. I took it off him for a steal...case, mobo, processor, ram, hdd and psu.

Any company that would be tossing a 770 in as an option is at least on par with or better than ibuypower. I told my buddy 50 bucks I would build it and he was like nah.....I just want it working out of the box. He paid probably an extra 400 dollars. If anywhere it is the wallet a premade will hurt. Still a few companies make PC's prebuilt that make me drool. Origin and Maingear come to mind.


----------



## Thoth420

Also guys from a game standpoint if you notice a crash in say Metro LL or something on a 770 OC it is most likely the mem speed. Most game crashes on 770 OC is from the memory OC(sadly the aspect that you can almost guaranteed push up to a respectable amount faster than the stock). So step down those mem speeds by a tad if you crash a game before starting from scratch or touching the core or voltage. Strange world where a benchmark won't crash a GPU OC and a game will. Metro LL is a class 1 offender which is why I mention it.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I haven't used an AMD proc since the 90's: what does windows rate it as in "experience" ?


7.9


----------



## sew333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Honestly its up to you, but for me personally its worth it. I think one of the best things is that the gtx 7xx series doesnt throttle at 70c like the 6xx did. Thats a huge plus to me since in hot ambient room temps 70c can be reached. The memory really helps the 770 pull away from the 680 in SOME games. But with the added overclock headroom and faster memory the 770 is a win, plus better resale too if you like to upgrade every 1-2yrs.
> Its a boost thing, your getting more than the msi 1111mhz they claim so there really isnt anything to complain about. Now if you want a higher overclock, just overclock it manually. Theirs may have a higher out of the box speed that yours, but for all you know you might have a golden overclocker that theirs cant match. Dont be bummed, just OC it yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its simple and nothing to worry about.
> 
> You can look up a gtx 6xx series guide to overclocking on this forum since they are nearly the same, the 7xx series really just introduced temp throttle control so we dont throttle at 70c like the 6xx series


But if i got sometimes drops to 1083mhz ( lower than MSI claim 1111mhz ) its bad?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> But if i got sometimes drops to 1083mhz ( lower than MSI claim 1111mhz ) its bad?


You have threads all over the web asking people the same question. Numerous people on countless threads have told you the same thing. Your GPU is exceeding the temp threshold on the cards BIOS which is 79C. This is a very low temp for a GPU to throttle and it is understandable that you are confused. The only thing you are guaranteed in regard to a clock is the core clock. You are only guaranteed the advertised Boost Clock(or higher) if you are maintaining a temp below 79C. If you for instance set your fan speed to 100% and boot up the same application you should see a better clock speed. I can link you a thread on how Boost 2.0 works but people did that on the EVGA boards and you seem to not want to read it.

If you have an ACX cooler it dumps the hot air into your case...if the case is closed with not much ventilation this will cause the entire case ambient temp to rise and the heat is trapped....this could be making your problem worse.

What would be bad is if the card sustained clocks that would roast the GPU...this would lead to a shorter card life. The card stepping down at that temp is just the way it is designed to ensure a long life.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Also guys from a game standpoint if you notice a crash in say Metro LL or something on a 770 OC it is most likely the mem speed. Most game crashes on 770 OC is from the memory OC(sadly the aspect that you can almost guaranteed push up to a respectable amount faster than the stock). So step down those mem speeds by a tad if you crash a game before starting from scratch or touching the core or voltage. Strange world where a benchmark won't crash a GPU OC and a game will. Metro LL is a class 1 offender which is why I mention it.


Can I "2nd" this? The only time I get a crash anymore is over run the Mem speed !


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Can I "2nd" this? The only time I get a crash anymore is over run the Mem speed !


Was it Metro or a Bench?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> If you have an ACX cooler it dumps the hot air into your case...if the case is closed with not much ventilation this will cause the entire case ambient temp to rise and the heat is trapped....this could be making your problem worse.
> 
> What would be bad is if the card sustained clocks that would roast the GPU...this would lead to a shorter card life. The card stepping down at that temp is just the way it is designed to ensure a long life.


When I run HWiNFO a can measure the "ambient temps" (inside my case). If you don't have it / you should get it !


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Was it Metro or a Bench?


Actually I get crashes if I go much over 7600 on the mem speed doing anything. Benching or gaming..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> When I run HWiNFO a can measure the "ambient temps" (inside my case). If you don't have it / you should get it !


I have my fan controllers temp sensors sitting about 6 inches below where the ACX cooler dumps out heat which is the hotspot in my case. 27C Ambient under full load. HAF932 doing its job like a boss.


----------



## wfor1pilot

I'd have to check them: not on that computer right now. Also, I just put that one together so it's still sitting down stairs running off of the WiFi so, I haven't downloaded Metro yet > would take forever. Even BF3 (with the disk) took all night to install but, I have the "gold" edition so in fairness I had to let it d/l and install the add on packs as well....


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I'd have to check them: not on that computer right now. Also, I just put that one together so it's still sitting down stairs running off of the WiFi so, I haven't downloaded Metro yet > would take forever. Even BF3 (with the disk) took all night to install but, I have the "gold" edition so in fairness I had to let it d/l and install the add on packs as well....


Took me all night for BF3 premium full reinstall on a hardline.....my connection is 2.0 M/B per sec tops. Steam normally downloads around 1.8 and Origin likes to be a pain and dl all the addon packs at the sametime at a whopping 200k/b per sec a pop.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> how do you find out memory temps?


I am using an IR temp gun. Since the memory modules are exposed its very easy to get accurate readings right off the top of them. With the stop cooler its much harder to get only the memory modules since only 3 of them are exposed enough to get a reading.

I would consider my "gun" accurate since I have compared it to more expensive ones at the local rc track, but here it is, you can buy one at an online hobby store or locally if you have one nearby.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Just fired up Kombuster (stress test) and let it run for about 10min. Ambient in my case went up to 52F. After I stopped it ambient went down to 30F. That's w/ the card all back to stock but, the "ambient" is about 74F in my house right now.. ?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Just fired up Kombuster (stress test) and let it run for about 10min. Ambient in my case went up to 52F. After I stopped it ambient went down to 30F. That's w/ the card all back to stock but, the "ambient" is about 74F in my house right now.. ?


Test it with the case door off and compare imo. My case is swiss cheese and my house is 70F.


----------



## wfor1pilot

That's in my 650d but, w/ all of the case fans set on the lowest settings. Got some 4th holiday stuff I have to do in just a bit but, I'll run it again w/ the door off and post up the results. I bet it drops by quite a bit even if I just spun up the case fans !?!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> 
> That's in my 650d but, w/ all of the case fans set on the lowest settings. Got some 4th holiday stuff I have to do in just a bit but, I'll run it again w/ the door off and post up the results. I bet it drops by quite a bit even if I just spun up the case fans !?!


CPU and GPU core temps are fine so nothing to really worry about just probably takes the 650D a bit longer to get air out. Also my fan controller temp sensors are just a ghetto way of getting an idea.
Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I have found heatsinks on the memory make little to no difference, with 1 card the memory overclocked better after taking the stock heatsink-plate off. The core & mosfets are the main areas that need cooling & can benefit with better cooling.


Thank you for confirming what I suspected I am looking at my cards under water and this would mean cooler memory because now the core heat is now no longer blowing back onto the memory chips.

I am not an expert but I think a lot of us are having trouble taking to grips that memory now days really doesn't need heat sinks and it is more for aesthetics, I think Samsung miracle ram proves this.

I have done my own experimenting with memory speeds and the difference for me in 3DMark11 7000 vs 7800Mhz was about 200 points so in my opinion it is barely worth OC ram


----------



## 66racer

Fez-

The unigen benchmarks seem to like mem speeds. My 1359mhz 7000mem will get beat by 1245mhz 8000mem. Its more for benching though for me. Gaming I never like to push memory overclocks near the limit but I feel ok about pushing the gpu.

I enjoy having the lowest temps possible as well. Part of the fun for me as well as peace of mind. Temp counts when searching for every last mhz.


----------



## feznz

Thanks for the feed back I must admit I haven't tried unigen benching or pushing to the edge of stability
I have been meaning to but I been gaming too much to be benching that means absolute stability so far I have settled for 1290Mhz core 7600Mhz memory I haven't crashed so far.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

then why in the heavans OC a gpu just for the fun of it when your ending up with crashes/overheat issues.why spend so much money on a gpu that cant handle it?

please.im unsubing from this thread.and sticking with my 560gpu.it aint the nuclear bombshell like the 770 but reading the posts over and and seing every 1 complaining with bad perf and issues.im putting my moola towards other things then.unless sm1 can confirm they have no problems in gaming @ default/stock configuration without any crashes or any issues


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> then why in the heavans OC a gpu just for the fun of it when your ending up with crashes/overheat issues.why spend so much money on a gpu that cant handle it?
> 
> please.im unsubing from this thread.and sticking with my 560gpu.it aint the nuclear bombshell like the 770 but reading the posts over and and seing every 1 complaining with bad perf and issues.im putting my moola towards other things then.unless sm1 can confirm they have no problems in gaming @ default/stock configuration without any crashes or any issues


is this trolling, 770's run extremely cool, especially the acx


----------



## MasterMind148

Ok guys so I put a probe on one of my mem sinks and after 30-55 min in to crisis 3, it reached 75 c and it reboots my comp for safety coz I did that that way my oc is 1394 mhz core and 4001 on mem with 12 mv boost. For some dam rezone this core speed don't work with out the mem oc to 8k so I need better cooling. my next rig going to be in a mine fridge as an apu system with nvidea card thats right a sli crosfirex hybrid .


----------



## sew333

Maybe now you understand, because i am learning still english , much better.

I have a question about my BOOST on my card . Like we all know , on that card default boost is 1110 MHZ, max i had 1136mhz.
What does it mean ? This 1110MHZ is minimum to achieve always in games?

I ask because sometimes i get lower than this , like 1083mhz when hit 80C.
If i get lower BOOST than manufacturer guaranteed ( 1110mhz ) can i RMA that card?!

Can somebody explain me that?


----------



## doctakedooty

I am confused is there something I am not seeing I can only get my memory up to 4ghz and some of you are doing 8ghz am I missing something.


----------



## Ultisym

GPU boost 2 takes everything into consideration including temperature and will adjust the clock speed, It is dynamic changing with the conditions in the case. Sounds like you need more case cooling. I added a single 120mm fan exhausting by the gpu and all has been well. You can also change the point at which the fans kick to a higher rpm in the software that came with your card. Have the max temp set at 70 or 75.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Maybe now you understand, because i am learning still english , much better.
> 
> I have a question about my BOOST on my card . Like we all know , on that card default boost is 1110 MHZ, max i had 1136mhz.
> What does it mean ? This 1110MHZ is minimum to achieve always in games?
> 
> I ask because sometimes i get lower than this , like 1083mhz when hit 80C.
> If i get lower BOOST than manufacturer guaranteed ( 1110mhz ) can i RMA that card?!
> 
> Can somebody explain me that?


You can pretty rma anything if you don't think its doing what its suppose to but if its a reference 770 from evga I am pretty sure with boost its only suppose to be at 1085 mhz if I rememver right.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> then why in the heavans OC a gpu just for the fun of it when your ending up with crashes/overheat issues.why spend so much money on a gpu that cant handle it?
> 
> please.im unsubing from this thread.and sticking with my 560gpu.it aint the nuclear bombshell like the 770 but reading the posts over and and seing every 1 complaining with bad perf and issues.im putting my moola towards other things then.unless sm1 can confirm they have no problems in gaming @ default/stock configuration without any crashes or any issues


Have zero troubles with my card even when overclocking. One solitary crash at a high mem OC. The 770 is going to run warmer than some of the others because it is the only one running the high speed memory GDDR5 at 7000 .Some extra heat is to be expected.


----------



## 66racer

Sew333

Nothing is wrong with your card. It will throttle back at 80c to keep temperature below 80c. Change the fan profile to be more aggressive to accommodate your high ambient room temperature. Your case may have poor air flow as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I am confused is there something I am not seeing I can only get my memory up to 4ghz and some of you are doing 8ghz am I missing something.


4000mhz is 8000mhz. You have to multiply that by 2. Stock your card reads 3500mhz=7000mhz stock. Its I believe because of the ddr (double data rate) if not mistaken. Its been a loooong time since I have had to know what that acronym means lol


----------



## lagittaja

Well the memory is REALLY running at 2000Mhz.
GDDR5 effective memory is quadrupled and that's where the guys are getting the 8Ghz from.
Like if your GPU-Z shows you let's say 1777Mhz? Precision will show it as 3554Mhz while the effective speed actually is 7108
I don't know why and I don't really care to go and look for the info.
It would be best if all the people would report the memory speed as what GPU-Z shows and then maybe add the effective speed in ()
Like 1777Mhz (7108Mhz) and leave the confuzzling 3554 reading off.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Sew333
> 
> Nothing is wrong with your card. It will throttle back at 80c to keep temperature below 80c. Change the fan profile to be more aggressive to accommodate your high ambient room temperature. Your case may have poor air flow as well.
> 4000mhz is 8000mhz. You have to multiply that by 2. Stock your card reads 3500mhz=7000mhz stock. Its I believe because of the ddr (double data rate) if not mistaken. Its been a loooong time since I have had to know what that acronym means lol


Thank you for resolving that and x predator I have had zero issues on my card at stock and most the issues I have read on the forum has been the usual issues with any new card as people try to push it to its limits to find rhose limits. Consider us the test subjects the info we are finding out will aid those laters find the range they can expect we have no real idea we are just trying to see what we come up with to find a average oc. I know that came out confusing but it made sense in my head lol


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well the memory is REALLY running at 2000Mhz.
> GDDR5 effective memory is quadrupled and that's where the guys are getting the 8Ghz from.
> Like if your GPU-Z shows you let's say 1777Mhz? Precision will show it as 3554Mhz while the effective speed actually is 7108
> I don't know why and I don't really care to go and look for the info.
> It would be best if all the people would report the memory speed as what GPU-Z shows and then maybe add the effective speed in ()
> Like 1777Mhz (7108Mhz) and leave the confuzzling 3554 reading off.


This is also true lol either people report the modules speed in gpuz or the final rate which is the 7000mhz or higher. To bad there isn't really a standard in stating speed but at least its easy to figure out.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> then why in the heavans OC a gpu just for the fun of it when your ending up with crashes/overheat issues.why spend so much money on a gpu that cant handle it?
> 
> please.im unsubing from this thread.and sticking with my 560gpu.it aint the nuclear bombshell like the 770 but reading the posts over and and seing every 1 complaining with bad perf and issues.im putting my moola towards other things then.unless sm1 can confirm they have no problems in gaming @ default/stock configuration without any crashes or any issues


Crashes and heat issues? Because a few people complain you are going to pass judgement on that alone? My EVGA SC ACX runs nice and cool, and doesn't even get close to its temp threshold. I personally have not had a single "crash" while not OC my card, and the times it has become "unstable" was during OC stability testing to find its max clocks. Even then I would only get the "Display driver has stopped responding but has recovered" message. Since finding my cards limit I haven't had any issues and I'm running the latest driver.

As far as performance this card is silly fast, but it all depends on context. By that I mean settings/resolution variables. Sure some people like to use benchmark scores to gauge performance, but it is still difficult to measure with a number. I definitely feel comfortable with my purchase and decision. One thing I noticed is the highest 3D Mark 11 scores for "similar configurations" belong to the Gigabyte cards.


----------



## KaRLiToS

How come we don't have more GTX 770 users in the Valley thread with all the members in this club?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> How come we don't have more GTX 770 users in the Valley thread with all the members in this club?


To be honest have not really used valley andd have not even looked for the valley thread I use 3DMark13


----------



## Thoth420

Just gonna leave this here you guys decide if you want to answer sew333 questions AGAIN.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1969264&high=
http://www.overclock.net/...ating-like-that-on-770
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1769147
https://forums.geforce.co...-downclocking/#3843859
http://www.techpowerup.co...howthread.php?t=186408
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2328724


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Took me all night for BF3 premium full reinstall on a hardline.....my connection is 2.0 M/B per sec tops.


That sounds painful; you have a "hand crank" on the side of your modem, you might need to turn it a little faster !?! lol...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> That sounds painful; you have a "hand crank" on the side of your modem, you might need to turn it a little faster !?! lol...


Yep and it is all we have in my area(area being my street....surrounded by FIOS).


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep and it is all we have in my area(area being my street....surrounded by FIOS).


You know I'm just kidding > right ?


----------



## Thoth420

I do


----------



## X-PREDATOR

im sorry for bei.g so harsh.it kust that 770s are near and over the 7/8000 price point here.thats close to 780 territory which my max budget doesnt allow.the lowest qoute iv gotten for a 770 lightning was 5899r

so please accept me apology people/owners in this club.a club i want to be part of but @ the cost of posting a bench score and maybe fryi.g my gpu is not whom i am as a pc lover...

my top and only choice will alwsys be msi.
my two current pcs are msi tripped out - mobo & gpu


----------



## Ultisym

So go with the MSI and dont overclock it. The performance is stellar right out of the box.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

so if i dont post bench scores will i get chucked form this owners thread? its just 3more weeks till im paid then off to the shop.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> so if i dont post bench scores will i get chucked form this owners thread? its just 3more weeks till im paid then off to the shop.


No all you need to do is fill out the form in the original post and validate your card in GPU Z. Bench scores are optional. AFAIK


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> No all you need to do is fill out the form in the original post and validate your card in GPU Z. Bench scores are optional. AFAIK


I put the stuff in my signature, but I dont even have the computer yet. its arriving tomorrow. So hopefully tomorrow if i dont screw up, Ill post the gpu z stuff aswell

Wish me luck !


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thanx.any 1 here whom can point me in the right direction for a 27" monitor/32" tv
for gaming @ 1920 * 1080 with vga/hdmi/dvi


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> so if i dont post bench scores will i get chucked form this owners thread? its just 3more weeks till im paid then off to the shop.


no you wont, benching is just fun...all you have to do is post your GPU validation in taht form.
then use this club as a reference for problems you encounter specific to the 770, or other questions.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

has any one tried far cry3 here?
any issues?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> has any one tried far cry3 here?
> any issues?


Aside the host of game graphical bugs...no. Nothing new or different than on my ATI card. Dennis beard still has dirty geometry and npcs jiggle but those are game bugs. Why, something wrong?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

no just curious.ive got a c....ckd copy of rgmechanics(skidrow). its a fav.of mine and i hope once i get the new gpu and screen i can max it out.can any 1 recommend a full hd tv32" with dvi or 27"monitor @ 1920*1080 for around 300 - 400$ (3000 - 4000 sa rand)
works without a single glitch so far except i cant dare play on anything but low settings with dx11 turned of.otherwise im on low fps atleast @low im above 50fps constant.but my psu/gpu has a coil whine.my own mistake.mu ups is to small can only pump out 400w while the pc actualy draws more i think.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> thanx.any 1 here whom can point me in the right direction for a 27" monitor/32" tv
> for gaming @ 1920 * 1080 with vga/hdmi/dvi


Asus VG248QE or LG 27EA63V-P

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390365/asus-vg248qe-or-lg-27ea63v-p


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> I put the stuff in my signature, but I dont even have the computer yet. its arriving tomorrow. So hopefully tomorrow if i dont screw up.
> Wish me luck !


Whole lotta of people here for you incase you run in to any snags -> Just shout out and we're here for ya !


----------



## TSTACKED

hey guys im new here, i just filled out a form to be part of the 770 club so im not sure i should or shouldnt post in this thread but ive got a question. I currently own 1 EVGA GTX 770 and im running a 750W PSU. In the next few weeks im gunna be ordering another 770 and was wondering if 750 would suffice? if not what about a 850W PSU?


----------



## Ultisym

Fill out your rig sig so we know exactly what your running.


----------



## TSTACKED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Fill out your rig sig so we know exactly what your running.


apologies, got it to show up in my signature. That better?


----------



## babyzone2

Any one knows is there a water block released for the evga gtx 770 yet?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSTACKED*
> 
> hey guys im new here, i just filled out a form to be part of the 770 club so im not sure i should or shouldnt post in this thread but ive got a question. I currently own 1 EVGA GTX 770 and im running a 750W PSU. In the next few weeks im gunna be ordering another 770 and was wondering if 750 would suffice? if not what about a 850W PSU?


I would say more than enough even with OCing
put it this way I wouldn't buy a PSU unless you have actual problems with your current PSU


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSTACKED*
> 
> hey guys im new here, i just filled out a form to be part of the 770 club so im not sure i should or shouldnt post in this thread but ive got a question. I currently own 1 EVGA GTX 770 and im running a 750W PSU. In the next few weeks im gunna be ordering another 770 and was wondering if 750 would suffice? if not what about a 850W PSU?


I was running a 750 watt psu with a 770 a 3930k OC and had plenty of power to add another but I sold that psu along with another part from my old build because it was not modular and got a 1250 watt seasonic over kill yes but will add 2 more 770 then down the road sell and buy higher 780s or 880s by then wanted to make sure I had enough power to pump 20 fans maybe more and 2 pumps at least and everything else.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> Any one knows is there a water block released for the evga gtx 770 yet?


Yes EK makes them are the only ones I think at the moment I am waiting on XSPC to release one so I can put my wc together


----------



## TSTACKED

Could I risk damaging any hardware if I don't have enough wattage? Or would it simply just not work? Sorry for the nooby question


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSTACKED*
> 
> Could I risk damaging any hardware if I don't have enough wattage? Or would it simply just not work? Sorry for the nooby question


*Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:*

*GeForce GTX 770* - On your average system the card requires you to have a 550 Watt power supply unit.
*GeForce GTX 770 2x SLI* - On your average system the cards require you to have a 700~800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
*GeForce GTX 770 3x SLI* - On your average system the cards require you to have a 1000~1200 Watt power supply unit as minimum.

Though we do have some reserves calculated into our recommendation remember this; if you are going to overclock the GPUs or processor, then we do advise you purchase something with some more stamina. The minute you touch voltages on the CPU or GPUs, the power draw can rise real fast and extensively. There are many good PSUs out there, please do have a look at our many PSU reviews as we have loads of recommended PSUs for you to check out in there. Let's move to the next page where we'll look into GPU heat levels and noise levels coming from this graphics card.

*What a weak PSU can do to your system*


bad 3D performance
crashing games
spontaneous reset or imminent shutdown of the PC
freezing during gameplay
PSU overload can cause it to break down
(No damage will be done to any of your components)


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSTACKED*
> 
> Could I risk damaging any hardware if I don't have enough wattage? Or would it simply just not work? Sorry for the nooby question


If your amperage is too low it would likely only cause random shutdowns under load. No damage should be caused to any of your hardware!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> How come we don't have more GTX 770 users in the Valley thread with all the members in this club?


I did







I sent you an updated form application with a higher memory oc which I know you already updated







Rank 56







Would be nice being the highest 770 but tough to compete against the unlocked lightning....







hum....Not sure its worth doing the asus volt mod yet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep and it is all we have in my area(area being my street....surrounded by FIOS).


Sucks, Yeah I have fios, 75Mbps download and 35Mbps upload







I just dont use it often enough. I swear the latency is slower on fios while web browsing compared to cable internet though. Could be just me though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> im sorry for bei.g so harsh.it kust that 770s are near and over the 7/8000 price point here.thats close to 780 territory which my max budget doesnt allow.the lowest qoute iv gotten for a 770 lightning was 5899r
> 
> so please accept me apology people/owners in this club.a club i want to be part of but @ the cost of posting a bench score and maybe fryi.g my gpu is not whom i am as a pc lover...
> 
> my top and only choice will alwsys be msi.
> my two current pcs are msi tripped out - mobo & gpu


Dont worry about it, no one in here was offended im sure. Man overseas I see the pricing gets funny. Here in the USA the 770 is $400 vs $650 for a 780. Im not sure how the value vs price it is in your currency, but if the 780 doesnt cost much more I would consider it. I dont have experience with the 780 cooler, but personally would wait for the aftermarket coolers to become available. I know a few are out but sold out in the USA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> so if i dont post bench scores will i get chucked form this owners thread? its just 3more weeks till im paid then off to the shop.


I know others have already said it, but the benching is just for fun. Not a requirement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> thanx.any 1 here whom can point me in the right direction for a 27" monitor/32" tv
> for gaming @ 1920 * 1080 with vga/hdmi/dvi


I would go with a monitor unless you dont plan on sitting very close to the screen. I prefer 23inch range, still get decent pixel density, I tried a 27inch but returned it since the letters while web browsing didnt seem as clear. I was pretty critical though, but I like the smaller 1080p sizes. I do recommend a 120hz though, once you own one you wont want a 60hz ever again for gaming. Especially on shooter games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSTACKED*
> 
> hey guys im new here, i just filled out a form to be part of the 770 club so im not sure i should or shouldnt post in this thread but ive got a question. I currently own 1 EVGA GTX 770 and im running a 750W PSU. In the next few weeks im gunna be ordering another 770 and was wondering if 750 would suffice? if not what about a 850W PSU?


If you have a quality 750 I would say you are ok. Someone in here mentioned that their sli 770 setup was pulling mid 600watts at the wall which is below your 750watt psu SO LONG AS ITS A QUALITY unit I wouldnt worry much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSTACKED*
> 
> Could I risk damaging any hardware if I don't have enough wattage? Or would it simply just not work? Sorry for the nooby question


If you dont have enough power it will cause instability, Maybe if you had a 500watt psu it could cause harm, but your 750watt should be ok, if its short on power you might not get as good of an overclock or so. I am a fan of overkill on a psu though. For peace of mind I would look into a more powerful unit, but wouldnt be afraid of using the 750watt until the money became available. Power supplies loose efficiency the closer to max output they run, If not mistaken most power supplies are most efficient around 60% of their max output. Its just off of memory though, its been over a year since I researched psu's for high end applications.


----------



## 66racer

Sooo I got my memory heatsinks on....



Gonna do some testing....just hope they used quality thermal tape and not cheapo stuff. Thought I read it was from 3m


----------



## BangBangPlay

New backplate from EVGA came today and it's installed. Haven't been able to test temps yet so I'm not sure whether they will change. I did notice that the backplate has little thermal pads placed in specific spots between the PCB and the plate. Here are a few pics;

Before:


After:


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you an updated form application with a higher memory oc which I know you already updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rank 56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice being the highest 770 but tough to compete against the unlocked lightning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hum....Not sure its worth doing the asus volt mod yet
> Sucks, Yeah I have fios, 75Mbps download and 35Mbps upload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just dont use it often enough. I swear the latency is slower on fios while web browsing compared to cable internet though. Could be just me though.
> Dont worry about it, no one in here was offended im sure. Man overseas I see the pricing gets funny. Here in the USA the 770 is $400 vs $650 for a 780. Im not sure how the value vs price it is in your currency, but if the 780 doesnt cost much more I would consider it. I dont have experience with the 780 cooler, but personally would wait for the aftermarket coolers to become available. I know a few are out but sold out in the USA
> I know others have already said it, but the benching is just for fun. Not a requirement.
> I would go with a monitor unless you dont plan on sitting very close to the screen. I prefer 23inch range, still get decent pixel density, I tried a 27inch but returned it since the letters while web browsing didnt seem as clear. I was pretty critical though, but I like the smaller 1080p sizes. I do recommend a 120hz though, once you own one you wont want a 60hz ever again for gaming. Especially on shooter games.
> If you have a quality 750 I would say you are ok. Someone in here mentioned that their sli 770 setup was pulling mid 600watts at the wall which is below your 750watt psu SO LONG AS ITS A QUALITY unit I wouldnt worry much.
> 
> If you dont have enough power it will cause instability, Maybe if you had a 500watt psu it could cause harm, but your 750watt should be ok, if its short on power you might not get as good of an overclock or so. I am a fan of overkill on a psu though. For peace of mind I would look into a more powerful unit, but wouldnt be afraid of using the 750watt until the money became available. Power supplies loose efficiency the closer to max output they run, If not mistaken most power supplies are most efficient around 60% of their max output. Its just off of memory though, its been over a year since I researched psu's for high end applications.


When I just did my research for my new psu the 80 plus gold certufied are suppose to be 80 percent effiecent at any wattage I read a lot of reviews and test before pulling the trigger like I do on everything even some that are gold certified are not really efficent most my reviews I got frim johnnyguru


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> When I just did my research for my new psu the 80 plus gold certufied are suppose to be 80 percent effiecent at any wattage I read a lot of reviews and test before pulling the trigger like I do on everything even some that are gold certified are not really efficent most my reviews I got frim johnnyguru


Yeah johnnyguru does good reviews....there was one or two other sites that got very detailed too.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I know some people poke fun (on PC Part Picker for example) when others get PSUs that are a bit more powerful than necessary but I disagree. It is not a bad idea to think about the future, or add extra headroom for overclocks, or upgrades. Also some PSU's fan speed scales with power draw. So if you are only using 60% of your max then it could be nice and quiet compared to loads closer to max. I actually have never even heard my CX750M make any noise. I decided on that particular model because I couldn't find any negative reviews about fan or coil noise. That and the GTX 770 wants at least 42 amps on the 12V rail and some of the weaker PSU are either really close or below that draw. Just something to consider...


----------



## DoctorWorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I know some people poke fun (on PC Part Picker for example) when others get PSUs that are a bit more powerful than necessary but I disagree. It is not a bad idea to think about the future, or add extra headroom for overclocks, or upgrades.


Yeah, but with a quality PSU, you can run any non-SLI rig on 600w. Most people are just fine with 500w. I used to run a Clarkdale at 4.0Ghz, and two overclocked 5770's on 550w.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thanks to all for the insight.
400$ / 770 = 2000 - 3000 s.a. rand difference=cheaper in usa
650$ / 780= 3500 s.a rand cheaper
gpus are almost half time , half the price cheaper in usa because of inport taxes.

thanx for link for srceen.only reason i wana go bigger on a budget is my 1pc doesnt have a proper screen anymore and i can just move my current dell 24" over to that and then along with the gpu upgrade get a bigger screen for decent realistate
my max budget gor a bigger sreen is around 360$(3600 rand)

yeah i second the motion of help.thats what this site was built upon.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorWorm*
> 
> Yeah, but with a quality PSU, you can run any non-SLI rig on 600w. Most people are just fine with 500w. I used to run a Clarkdale at 4.0Ghz, and two overclocked 5770's on 550w.


The dude abides, (I was watching the Big Lebowski today) and I certainly don't think there is one way to go about PSU power selection. I just considered a few other factors (besides overall draw) when I made my decision. At the time I was also possibly going to get two 760s and run them in SLI. I just wouldn't begrudge someone for getting a PSU that is bit more powerful than their setup. But this was also my first build so I still have a lot to learn.

I just noticed that "overkill" PSUs are a bit of a pet peeve to some, although not necessarily here on this forum. There are some funny comments on PC Part Picker directed at these builds and I guess it could indicate a novice mistake. But it could save you some money and effort I suppose in the long run, especially with the power draws of the new high end GPUs.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> thanks to all for the insight.
> 400$ / 770 = 2000 - 3000 s.a. rand difference=cheaper in usa
> 650$ / 780= 3500 s.a rand cheaper
> gpus are almost half time , half the price cheaper in usa because of inport taxes.
> 
> thanx for link for srceen.only reason i wana go bigger on a budget is my 1pc doesnt have a proper screen anymore and i can just move my current dell 24" over to that and then along with the gpu upgrade get a bigger screen for decent realistate
> my max budget gor a bigger sreen is around 360$(3600 rand)
> 
> yeah i second the motion of help.thats what this site was built upon.


Hum....if you just want a bigger picture yes, bigger screen size is what you want. BUT if you want more work space you need a higher resolution like 2560x1440p. A 1080p 27" will show the same amount of content as a 21" 1080p, just bigger on the 27". Thought I would mention that. Sorry if you already knew that.


----------



## kaneandtaker

Is it worth it to upgrade to a GTX 770 from a GTX 680?


----------



## MainChicken

It would be a complete waste of money. The 770 is really just a rebranded overclocked 680 at a lower price. About 10% more performance max.


----------



## lagittaja

Well if you have a bad overclocking 680 then I would say think about it.
But if it's a nice overclocker then I'd just keep using it.
When I bought this 670 I'm using right now I was planning to jump on the 770 step up queue bandwagon if this would have been a lemon. Turns out it isn't.
With proper cooling I'd probably be able to run this thing 1300+ on the core. Even the mem oc'd happily past 7000 effective. It's a keeper.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Is it worth it to upgrade to a GTX 770 from a GTX 680?


Mainchicken is right about the upgrade being a overclocked 680 but if you were going to upgrade for the newest technology and the performance difference now would be the time to get the most out of it if your lucky you could sell on craigslist and pay for the 770 just off the sale my buddy did it last week.
We put my 770 in his computer and ran another bench and it beat him by around 10 percent but where the 770 shined was on physx is where there was about a 15 to 20 percent increase. For me this was a huge upgrade I went from a 470 to the 770 in my new build it felt like I waited forever for the 700series to come out.

I will say this though if your thinking of sli in the future 770 is not a bad way to go if you can get good money off the 680 since there still cheaper then the 680s.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Mainchicken is right about the upgrade being a overclocked 680 but if you were going to upgrade for the newest technology and the performance difference now would be the time to get the most out of it if your lucky you could sell on craigslist and pay for the 770 just off the sale my buddy did it last week.
> We put my 770 in his computer and ran another bench and it beat him by around 10 percent but where the 770 shined was on physx is where there was about a 15 to 20 percent increase. For me this was a huge upgrade I went from a 470 to the 770 in my new build it felt like I waited forever for the 700series to come out


I think the difference between the GTX 680 and the GTX 770 is that the GTX 770 has a garanteed highly binned GK104 chip with good memory and guaranteed high overclocks. Not many GTX 680 can reach high OCs like the GTX 770 can.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> The dude abides, (I was watching the Big Lebowski today) and I certainly don't think there is one way to go about PSU power selection. I just considered a few other factors (besides overall draw) when I made my decision. At the time I was also possibly going to get two 760s and run them in SLI. I just wouldn't begrudge someone for getting a PSU that is bit more powerful than their setup. But this was also my first build so I still have a lot to learn.
> 
> I just noticed that "overkill" PSUs are a bit of a pet peeve to some, although not necessarily here on this forum. There are some funny comments on PC Part Picker directed at these builds and I guess it could indicate a novice mistake. But it could save you some money and effort I suppose in the long run, especially with the power draws of the new high end GPUs.


Let them laugh....Last PSU I need for the next 5 years and I spent an extra 50 bucks.


----------



## 66racer

(same post from the valley thread I just did)
Mini update:

1080p
Asus gtx 770: 1372mhz 8000mhz mem @ 1.212v
driver: 320.49
tweaks from post 1



First time I could ever even bench with 1372mhz and 8000mhz mem was right after putting the memory heatsinks, before with any kind of memory oc on 1372mhz it would crash. Previous best before heatsinks was 1359mhz 8000mhz


----------



## Thoth420

Yep I knew the memory would be the weak point on OC's(in regard to heat). Nice mod duder.


----------



## doctakedooty

Yea very nice for some reason though I can run every bench at 1333 core and 8000 mem and do stability loops on Firestrke Extreme play pretty much every game I have for hours and no crash but as soon as I run BF3 I get a Nivida Error GetDeviceRemoved Error sometimes I can go hours and not get it then other times I can be on for a few mins and get it. Heard it was driver issues, settings, etc. Doesn't just seem to be my card though aka the 770s but all Nvidias. I do know before prompted with this new beta driver 320.49 I did not have this issue. Also what is the best driver you guys have found for these cards so far.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea very nice for some reason though I can run every bench at 1333 core and 8000 mem and do stability loops on Firestrke Extreme play pretty much every game I have for hours and no crash but as soon as I run BF3 I get a Nivida Error GetDeviceRemoved Error sometimes I can go hours and not get it then other times I can be on for a few mins and get it. Heard it was driver issues, settings, etc. Doesn't just seem to be my card though aka the 770s but all Nvidias. I do know before prompted with this new beta driver 320.49 I did not have this issue. Also what is the best driver you guys have found for these cards so far.


Ya BF3 is your only problem you have no problem. Well you know what I mean. Lot of issues on older cards and win8 systems on 320.18 which rushed a 320.49 which gives me issues now.
Waiting on a new branch and staying 320.18 b/c BF3 is my primary game. Hope we get a totally new driver branch for Aug.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ya BF3 is your only problem you have no problem. Well you know what I mean. Lot of issues on older cards and win8 systems on 320.18 which rushed a 320.49 which gives me issues now.
> Waiting on a new branch and staying 320.18 b/c BF3 is my primary game. Hope we get a totally new driver branch for Aug.


Yea sadly I put my pc together before I was done wanted to enjoy my 2 weeks off work by playing games. I will revert back to the old driver then by the end of next month hopefully have my WC done just 5 radiators and fans are killer expensive should be well worth it though in the end.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

man 5rads? thats.......soo 

hmmm.... "radical"
isnt that overkill?
anyway hope your stuff comes soon.id like to see dat beast


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea sadly I put my pc together before I was done wanted to enjoy my 2 weeks off work by playing games. I will revert back to the old driver then by the end of next month hopefully have my WC done just 5 radiators and fans are killer expensive should be well worth it though in the end.


wow 5 rads, that will be some loop there!

Honestly I havent had issues with .18 except for campaign mode in bf3, multiplayer was fine for the most part. For stability I like to run heaven or valley bench (from unigen). Heaven seems a little tougher than valley. But if it will pass two loops I will feel good about gaming on it. Gaming to me is the final stability test since each game is different. Your crashing COULD be the memory is getting hot, or the core might need to go down one click. I just know firestrike would bench on higher overclocks than were stable in valley for me.

We are in the summer as well so pushing memory can cause warmer than desired temps, its why I put actual heatsinks on my memory to test the theory out. Seems like it proved what I was suspicious about. Nothing major in gains, but I can now bench at 1372mhz 8000mhz mem when that would crash. I have a feeling there is some behind the sense thermal protection on the memory side of things thats messing with overclocks when they get warm. Im just NOOooo one to say that with anything more than a guess.

For the casual reader of this thread. This is solely for getting MAX overclocks, these cards stock work fine and this is just the nature of overclocking, pushing hardware to the LIMITS


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> man 5rads? thats.......soo
> 
> hmmm.... "radical"
> isnt that overkill?
> anyway hope your stuff comes soon.id like to see dat beast


Its a Corsair 900D case this thing is huge going to watercool everything and want to make sure its nice and cool. Waiting on my sleeves and leds to arrive hoping XSPC releases a waterblock soon for the 770 I am not a big fan of EK's stuff only thing I am using from EK is there 250 ml cylinder res. Going to use 2 480's 1 360 a 240 and 120 mm make this thing a beast and make sure everything runs nice and cool. My wife keeps our house a freaking 67 degrees in here which is great for overclocking but I am always freezing.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well if you have a bad overclocking 680 then I would say think about it.
> But if it's a nice overclocker then I'd just keep using it.
> When I bought this 670 I'm using right now I was planning to jump on the 770 step up queue bandwagon if this would have been a lemon. Turns out it isn't.
> With proper cooling I'd probably be able to run this thing 1300+ on the core. Even the mem oc'd happily past 7000 effective. It's a keeper.


sounds like you got a winner mate...


----------



## X-PREDATOR

its not all about the res for me.ive got a old q6600 pc without a proper screen.so i want to move my current screen over and get new one for my main setup.24" & 27" screens cost almost the same here about a 100-500 rand difference.so a 27" makes more sense money wise here.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> wow 5 rads, that will be some loop there!
> 
> Honestly I havent had issues with .18 except for campaign mode in bf3, multiplayer was fine for the most part. For stability I like to run heaven or valley bench (from unigen). Heaven seems a little tougher than valley. But if it will pass two loops I will feel good about gaming on it. Gaming to me is the final stability test since each game is different. Your crashing COULD be the memory is getting hot, or the core might need to go down one click. I just know firestrike would bench on higher overclocks than were stable in valley for me.
> 
> We are in the summer as well so pushing memory can cause warmer than desired temps, its why I put actual heatsinks on my memory to test the theory out. Seems like it proved what I was suspicious about. Nothing major in gains, but I can now bench at 1372mhz 8000mhz mem when that would crash. I have a feeling there is some behind the sense thermal protection on the memory side of things thats messing with overclocks when they get warm. Im just NOOooo one to say that with anything more than a guess.
> 
> For the casual reader of this thread. This is solely for getting MAX overclocks, these cards stock work fine and this is just the nature of overclocking, pushing hardware to the LIMITS


Yea i been watching my temps 62 C on my GPU and when I use my infared to check the temps my back plate is getting up to 65 C. The ACX cooler definetly makes a difference and yea I love pushing things to the limits. This is my toy and like I told my wife if I break something oh well I will buy another but I had fun doing it up to that point and probably had fun messing it up too lol. The only thing that actually is making me nervious on this build is running my tubing going to use acrylic tubing for the first time so going to be a learning curve trying to figure it out sure its not that hard probably.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

the famous Dell U2412M 24" IPS LED Monitor
Full HD 1920x1200 ultrasharp costs
R3398 here in my world.

Asus VE278H 27" IPS LED Monitor
Full HD 1920x1080
R 3938

so you see my options very limited in S.A


----------



## 66racer

Just thinking out loud....since doing the mem heatsinks, I can now bench at valley at 1359mhz on 1.200v where as 1345mhz was max on 1.200. Previously 1359mhz was max on 1.212 with memory overclock, and sometimes 1372mhz would pass on 1.212 with no memory overclock, but now I can finish a run on 1372mhz 8000mhz mem. Cooling seems to give an actual gain, sure its not much and not worth it to many, but the person wanting to squeeze every last mhz can maybe justify water cooling the gpu. I went into this not expecting to really get these gains, it was more a hope that I got at least some improvement to show for, but now Im glad I went through the trouble. I love tinkering regardless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Its a Corsair 900D case this thing is huge going to watercool everything and want to make sure its nice and cool. Waiting on my sleeves and leds to arrive hoping XSPC releases a waterblock soon for the 770 I am not a big fan of EK's stuff only thing I am using from EK is there 250 ml cylinder res. Going to use 2 480's 1 360 a 240 and 120 mm make this thing a beast and make sure everything runs nice and cool. My wife keeps our house a freaking 67 degrees in here which is great for overclocking but I am always freezing.


haha 67F sure is cool haha, I wouldnt mind that in the summer toooo much I guess when its in the 90s. BUT MAN that would be great for overclocking!! Im sure your water temps will stay super cool with the overkill in radiators....every fan can be at the min speed and you would have a SIIIILENT high end system


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Just thinking out loud....since doing the mem heatsinks, I can now bench at valley at 1359mhz on 1.200v where as 1345mhz was max on 1.200. Previously 1359mhz was max on 1.212 with memory overclock, and sometimes 1372mhz would pass on 1.212 with no memory overclock, but now I can finish a run on 1372mhz 8000mhz mem. Cooling seems to give an actual gain, sure its not much and not worth it to many, but the person wanting to squeeze every last mhz can maybe justify water cooling the gpu. I went into this not expecting to really get these gains, it was more a hope that I got at least some improvement to show for, but now Im glad I went through the trouble. I love tinkering regardless.
> haha 67F sure is cool haha, I wouldnt mind that in the summer toooo much I guess when its in the 90s. BUT MAN that would be great for overclocking!! Im sure your water temps will stay super cool with the overkill in radiators....every fan can be at the min speed and you would have a SIIIILENT high end system


Thats my goal anyways push 4.8 to 5.0 on my 3930K and still have silent pc. I am doing a build log on it there is not much to it right now besides my stuff in my sig. Still got alot of parts to buy but mainly buying my WC all at once from performancepc.com everything else I have been using good old Amazon.


----------



## tigim101

Can anyone measure their EVGA ACX or EVGA non SC blower style graphics card? Newegg says its 10 inches but evga product manual says 10.5 inches, need to know if it fits in an sg05. Thanks


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> Can anyone measure their EVGA ACX or EVGA non SC blower style graphics card? Newegg says its 10 inches but evga product manual says 10.5 inches, need to know if it fits in an sg05. Thanks


10.5 evga non sc wuth acx cooler just measured it


----------



## tigim101

thanks a lot, + Rep, I guess the only 770 that might fit is the MSI Gaming.


----------



## feznz

I have been wondering what are people using to measure Boost clocks I have just noticed in MSI AB a have 1290Mhz but in Unigine valley it reports 1335Mhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I just noticed that "overkill" PSUs are a bit of a pet peeve to some, although not necessarily here on this forum. There are some funny comments on PC Part Picker directed at these builds and I guess it could indicate a novice mistake. But it could save you some money and effort I suppose in the long run, especially with the power draws of the new high end GPUs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Let them laugh....Last PSU I need for the next 5 years and I spent an extra 50 bucks.


Can anyone point me to the direction of a Maximum recommended PSU guide?
This has been a long debate on PSU but you can use this 850w @ 100% duty cycle because it meets minimum requirements.
I can say in personal experience getting the minimum requirements for a PSU has = significant reduced PSU life expectancy.
I after 4 PSU in 5-6 years I spent the extra $50 to upgrade from a 1000w to 1500w 2 years later no regrets probably near 0% of degradation from overloading it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> Is it worth it to upgrade to a GTX 770 from a GTX 680?


to be honest I thought my upgrade from a GTX 580 to GTX 770 was hardly worth it unless you have bottomless pockets then go for the Titan.
But to be serious I would wait to see what ATI has coming on the 3rd 1/4 it will drop the price of Nvidia but will it succeed as fastest single GPU?


----------



## 66racer

Feznz-

Afterburner is accurate. Use programs like afterburner, precision, gpu tweak to measure boost. Gpuz estimates boost by the table in the bios i believe but doesnt report the final boost. For me the unigen reports higher than actual as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigim101*
> 
> thanks a lot, + Rep, I guess the only 770 that might fit is the MSI Gaming.


Well at least its a good cooler, the memory is cooled by a plate as well. its a good card.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Feznz-
> 
> Afterburner is accurate. Use programs like afterburner, precision, gpu tweak to measure boost. Gpuz estimates boost by the table in the bios i believe but doesnt report the final boost. For me the unigen reports higher than actual as well.
> Well at least its a good cooler, the memory is cooled by a plate as well. its a good card.


When you get a change can you post a link to unigen or pm me it to download it would be greatly appriciated. Btw for all typographical errors I blame my S4 harder to type then my S2 was


----------



## feznz

http://unigine.com/products/valley/


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> When you get a change can you post a link to unigen or pm me it to download it would be greatly appriciated. Btw for all typographical errors I blame my S4 harder to type then my S2 was


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> http://unigine.com/products/valley/


Feznz got it. Once you run it you can post it in the valley thread if you like to get some more 770 submissions.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form


----------



## bmancreations

What's the word on 320.49? Is this safe to use?


----------



## dr sharp

I just joined to thrown in my 2 cents. 320.49 working great for me. ~P11500 3dmark11 with a 2500k and a PCIe2.0...


----------



## Selquist979

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dq7av/ shown for OC
Does this seem low? its not OC'd a ton but not really looking to push it to the extreme.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> What's the word on 320.49? Is this safe to use?


Im currently on it with no issues. 320.18 was fine as well for my gaming habit but I really only play multiplayer bf3. If Im lucky I will get in 2-3hrs a week of gaming


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> (same post from the valley thread I just did)
> Mini update:
> 
> 1080p
> Asus gtx 770: 1372mhz 8000mhz mem @ 1.212v
> driver: 320.49
> tweaks from post 1
> 
> 
> 
> First time I could ever even bench with 1372mhz and 8000mhz mem was right after putting the memory heatsinks, before with any kind of memory oc on 1372mhz it would crash. Previous best before heatsinks was 1359mhz 8000mhz


----------



## Dasweb

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/605007

Does this seem low to anyone else? I need lower clocked cards earning a higher score.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*


Thanks dude, Now I just wish I had more than 1.212v!! I would love to see what I get with 1.30v!!


----------



## doctakedooty

I ran unigine I only got 2231 will try to push farther was running 1306 and 8000 how did you get the boost in voltage can't get over 1.2v with mine


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey, ermmm... Has anyone ran firestrike at or above 1320Mhz so i can compare? Idk if i should be getting better graphics score. I am on the latest driver btw

I believe my GPU was throttling due to high temps. Idk


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/626597


----------



## feznz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/626910

that's running GPU 1290Mhz/7600Mhz CPU4.7Ghz Score= 10235

I cant upload photos at the moment unsure why

I am going to Change out my 2500k to my 3570k to see if PCIe3 makes any difference
I am debating if to hotwire my cards but I am ready to put them under water I am just waiting to see if there is a significant gain by going to 1.3v
who wants to be first?
BTW that's on 320.49 drivers I have had no problems so far with them.


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey, ermmm... Has anyone ran firestrike at or above 1320Mhz so i can compare? Idk if i should be getting better graphics score. I am on the latest driver btw
> 
> I believe my GPU was throttling due to high temps. Idk
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/626597


Great score anyway. My best run on one card at 1306 / 2000 (4000), temp was 65C:

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...at531x770at1306_20007913_zps1d0b6649.jpg.html

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/767417.


----------



## johntauwhare

I've just realised why I have problems with my 770s not idling properly. As long as I've got Google Chrome loaded, even if the window is minimised, the 770s will idle at 1150MHz, 1.087V and the whole system power draw is 178W. When I exit Chrome they drop back to 135MHz, 0.850V and power reduces to 92W. No other app does this, for instance it idles properly in Internet Explorer. Anyone else notice this?

I'm not generally a conspiracy theorist but is this a bug or an agreement between Google and nvidia to reduce latency in Chrome because without a GPU management app like Precision-X and a watt meter who's gonna know?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

go into chromes settings.look around and check for gpu acceleration-turn this of and badaboom things will be good again.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> Great score anyway. My best run on one card at 1306 / 2000 (4000), temp was 65C:
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/J...at531x770at1306_20007913_zps1d0b6649.jpg.html
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/767417.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/607272

That was with a slight overclock on the graphics I will rerun it and post the updated one.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> What's the word on 320.49? Is this safe to use?


I had sun shadow bias swapping on 320.49 in BF3. Driver is fine just doesn't work with my config and BF3..whatever fix they applied broke my game.

For Firestrike scores guys set your fan to 100% full time when running the bench. The thermal throttle will kill you otherwise. Unless you want to really test that fan profile you made...that would be a good place to do that.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johntauwhare*
> 
> I've just realised why I have problems with my 770s not idling properly. As long as I've got Google Chrome loaded, even if the window is minimised, the 770s will idle at 1150MHz, 1.087V and the whole system power draw is 178W. When I exit Chrome they drop back to 135MHz, 0.850V and power reduces to 92W. No other app does this, for instance it idles properly in Internet Explorer. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> I'm not generally a conspiracy theorist but is this a bug or an agreement between Google and nvidia to reduce latency in Chrome because without a GPU management app like Precision-X and a watt meter who's gonna know?


^This and if it doesn't solve it you may have flash apps hijacking your GPU bandwidth. I couldn't solve the problem with Chrome so....back to Firefox. Rather have the occasional browser crash opposed to letting some nerds mine bitcoins off my brand new card. Security measures won't solve it either. I can elaborate on this if anyone wants but it is a well known security flaw in flash.


----------



## Ultisym

Im currently re-programming my fan profile throughout the new case. Trial and error, but I did see a 5 deg C drop in GPU temps just with the better circulation in the Corsair case. Hopefully when I get this ironed out, its benchmark time. CPU temps are just above ambient now.


----------



## doctakedooty

Well I finally bit the bullet I knew I was going to order another 770 soon before I put my wc in so I went ahead and ordered another in be 1 to 2 weeks before I recieve it but since xspc finally released the gtx 770 blocks guess time to quite procrastinating. When I recieve it decide if maybe I want to go 3way sli and order another. Ordered a SC this time. Ordered these custom sleeving cables what do you guys think of these sleeves 
Rampage IV Extreme board color scheme is red and black didn't go full sleeving because won't be able to see psu when I put my rad in the bottom and put the divider I am having made in.


----------



## Thoth420

Looks like they were made for your Mobo. Mine is just all black...simple.


----------



## x2ezx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> ^This and if it doesn't solve it you may have flash apps hijacking your GPU bandwidth. I couldn't solve the problem with Chrome so....back to Firefox. Rather have the occasional browser crash opposed to letting some nerds mine bitcoins off my brand new card. Security measures won't solve it either. I can elaborate on this if anyone wants but it is a well known security flaw in flash.


It was caused by the default chrome flash plugin (pepper flash) that is integrated in chrome.

Install regular adobe flash from adobe HP
open chrome
enter: aboutlugins
press +Detail (in the upper right corner)
there must be two files for flash now
disable the chrome one (pepper) and let the NPAPI version enabled

there you go.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ezx*
> 
> It was caused by the default chrome flash plugin (pepper flash) that is integrated in chrome.
> 
> Install regular adobe flash from adobe HP
> open chrome
> enter: aboutlugins
> press +Detail (in the upper right corner)
> there must be two files for flash now
> disable the chrome one (pepper) and let the NPAPI version enabled
> 
> there you go.


Good to know thanks. After going back to Firefox I can't remember why I left.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Looks like they were made for your Mobo. Mine is just all black...simple.


Yea Ensourced Custom Sleeving made them custom to how you want them charges resonable and quick he has a facebook page if you ever want some made done a few sleeving jobs I seen on the build logs here on ocn


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thats gonna look soooo ...... sweet
can you provide a link to that f.book page for the man who does that sleeving


----------



## BangBangPlay

My most recent 3D Mark 11 score;



That puts me at 11th ATM, although the scores rise fast after that. The highest scores for "similar configs" are all Gigabyte cards it appears...


----------



## Ultisym

LOL......Be sure not to use the word "fanboy" when referring to someone, That will get you in trouble if it hurts their feelings! You can only use the word fanboy when not referring to someone in particular, then its ok .....got it?

Anyway, new case, fans in place, max temps opn m7 770 during valley 60C.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> thats gonna look soooo ...... sweet
> can you provide a link to that f.book page for the man who does that sleeving


Yea this is his Facebook page he does some good work he usually post stuff he finished for customers before shipping out so you can see the work he does. I tried linking the Facebook page but it does not work if you search Ensourced Custom Sleeved Cables it should show. This is also his ebay store http://stores.ebay.com/Ensourced-Custom-Sleeved-Cables

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ensourced-Custom-Sleeved-Cables/351225731619723


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> thats gonna look soooo ...... sweet
> can you provide a link to that f.book page for the man who does that sleeving


you can buy extentions at Performance PCS


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey, ermmm... Has anyone ran firestrike at or above 1320Mhz so i can compare? Idk if i should be getting better graphics score. I am on the latest driver btw
> 
> I believe my GPU was throttling due to high temps. Idk
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/626597


What was your memory settings? I will try to run it at your settings so long as memory wasnt over 8000mhz

Nevermind, didnt notice the link


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> What was your memory settings? I will try to run it at your settings so long as memory wasnt over 8000mhz
> 
> Nevermind, didnt notice the link


LoL okay







... expecting your results


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LoL okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... expecting your results


I havent run firestike since the msi 770 @ 1245mhz, here is the new results. I will run it at 1320mhz 8000mhz mem to match yours though to compare. Obviously your 3770k will score better though







Since haswell wasnt that much better, I think Im gonna pick a 3770k up soon before the retailers sell out.

2700k at 4.8ghz
770 @ 1372mhz 8000mhz mem



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/628565


----------



## lagittaja

I personally wouldn't trade a good clocking 2700K for a 3770K. Unless you wanna go and delid the sucker.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I personally wouldn't trade a good clocking 2700K for a 3770K. Unless you wanna go and delid the sucker.


I agree, except I plan on a delid. Once I saw the vise and hammer technique I decided I would have to delid lol. I originally had a 2500k at 4.8ghz, got a 3570k at launch which did 4.8ghz as well, but since it was only about 250mhz of an advantage due to ipc, I decided a 2700k would be a better route, so returned the cpu and got a 2700k.

Think now is a good time for a 3770k....I live near a microcenter


----------



## Thoth420

Kind of off topic but can someone recommend a good CPU air cooler that would fit a p67 sabretooth with all 4 DIMMs filled with Corsair Vengeance(very high profile and problematic). My card is downward blowing and would rather have a sideways cooler but have yet to find one that fits. Also my thermal paste(if you really want to call it that) is tuniq x2. I found it almost impossible to remove the stock heatsink and fan from my CPU which has been in place for about 2 years. Stuff is like putty.

Once summer is over I would like to try and get 4.5 or better out of this CPU. As it stand I just run a cookie cutter OC when I need one of 4.2 and 1.3V....this is basically a stable voltage of what the motherboard would auto oc to done manually. I didn't push it any further due to lack of a real cooler.


----------



## wfor1pilot

What's a decent Valley score: This is the max I could get out of my 770L (the temps dropped last night so I finally maxed it).
Core 1358.7
+1.21v
Mem 7992Mhz


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Kind of off topic but can someone recommend a good CPU air cooler that would fit a p67 sabretooth with all 4 DIMMs filled with Corsair Vengeance(very high profile and problematic). My card is downward blowing and would rather have a sideways cooler but have yet to find one that fits. Also my thermal paste(if you really want to call it that) is tuniq x2. I found it almost impossible to remove the stock heatsink and fan from my CPU which has been in place for about 2 years. Stuff is like putty.
> 
> Once summer is over I would like to try and get 4.5 or better out of this CPU. As it stand I just run a cookie cutter OC when I need one of 4.2 and 1.3V....this is basically a stable voltage of what the motherboard would auto oc to done manually. I didn't push it any further due to lack of a real cooler.


I think my EVO 212 would clear that / I'm running Corsair Vengence w/ a massive oversize profile and the cooler works NP !


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I think my EVO 212 would clear that / I'm running Corsair Vengence w/ a massive oversize profile and the cooler works NP !


Hrm I will take a look I tend to stay toward noctua coolers as I know they work well from experience. The only one they make is a downward blowing fan and it doesn't look like it could do much in contrast to the stock CPU cooler which frankly isn't that bad for being a stock cooler. Again, thanks.









Update: Ya that would def fit thanks!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I think my EVO 212 would clear that / I'm running Corsair Vengence w/ a massive oversize profile and the cooler works NP !


Just looked at and I see what you mean; i'm running my cooler vertically so that it blows from front to back, your looking for one that blows from top to bottom > so it blows on the card?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey, ermmm... Has anyone ran firestrike at or above 1320Mhz so i can compare? Idk if i should be getting better graphics score. I am on the latest driver btw
> 
> I believe my GPU was throttling due to high temps. Idk
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/626597


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LoL okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... expecting your results


*Here is 1320mhz 8000mhz*
*2700k 4.8ghz*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/628658
320.49 - image settings on performance, other settings stock



I think you where in the 79xx mhz range on memory? You beat me by 150pts give or take, Im guessing the 3770k might have helped a bit? Do you have the full version of firestrike or running the demo? Im tempted to buy it so I dont have to sit through every bench to run firestike lol

Edit:
Benny, where you at 1333mhz? What were your settings since I think were are both on 320.49? If your at 1320mhz 8000mhz mem, not sure why the "large" difference in score since your 4.8ghz 3770k would be like a 5050mhz 2700k.

*Same 1320mhz 8000mhz mem but 2700k @ 5.0ghz*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/628720


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Just looked at and I see what you mean; i'm running my cooler vertically so that it blows from front to back, your looking for one that blows from top to bottom > so it blows on the card?


Nah trying to avoid more downward hot air.....intake front of case exhaust out the back for CPU is what i want. That does the job and its tall enough to not be blocked by my RAM.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Here is 1320mhz 8000mhz
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/628658
> 320.49 - image settings on performance, other settings stock
> 
> 
> 
> I think you where in the 79xx mhz range on memory? You beat me by 150pts give or take, Im guessing the 3770k might have helped a bit? Do you have the full version of firestrike or running the demo? Im tempted to buy it so I dont have to sit through every bench to run firestike lol


Yeah, 7908Mhz on mem, and 1320Mhz on core. I have my RAM clocked at 2000Mhz, from 1866Mhz. I believe my scores should be about right where they are suppose to be on this particular bench.

I don't have the full version myself, so i also have to wait for the whole run too lol. I don't think i would be buying it though. I don't really take fire strike that serious. I prefer 3D mark 11.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

try google : cm tpc612
its a smaller version of tpc 812.
i used the tpc812 in a build for a friend and it cooled exceptionaly well for low priced cooler.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Nah trying to avoid more downward hot air.....intake front of case exhaust out the back for CPU is what i want. That does the job and its tall enough to not be blocked by my RAM.


Yeah; you might want to look at the Cooler Master evo 212 Mine clears the Memory NP!

As a side note: I took off the side cover of the case last night when I was running the bench marks and my GPU shot up in to the high 70's. With the case cover back on and the case fans (Corsair 650d) set to high the max temps were in the low 60's !


----------



## Rbby258

looks like you can get up to 15k 3dmark 11 single card score with a good cpu

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6707162

not my score, he's got a low gpu clock but a good cpu


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> looks like you can get up to 15k 3dmark 11 single card score with a good cpu
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6707162
> 
> not my score, he's got a low gpu clock but a good cpu


What the hell







... I don't think his Core is read properly by 3dm11though. That's LN2 or some other super cooling right?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What the hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I don't think his Core is read properly by 3dm11though. That's LN2 or some other super cooling right?


not necessarily, but maybe 2011 cpus don't work under -20 or so, there's a guy that has a 3960x at 5400mhz 24/7. The core clock reads fine normally and its a valid score?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> not necessarily, but maybe 2011 cpus don't work under -20 or so, there's a guy that has a 3960x at 5400mhz 24/7. The core clock reads fine normally and its a valid score?


Yea 2011 are a pain on ln2 they dont like sub temps


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> not necessarily, but maybe 2011 cpus don't work under -20 or so, there's a guy that has a 3960x at 5400mhz 24/7. The core clock reads fine normally and its a valid score?


Oh i'm talking about the GPU not CPU... i get 12600 @ 1346Mhz, so if he get's 14000.... That'll probably be 1500Mhz+ or something of that nature


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh i'm talking about the GPU not CPU... i get 12600 @ 1346Mhz, so if he get's 14000.... That'll probably be 1500Mhz+ or something of that nature


I was talking gpu, he has a physx score of 20k


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> looks like you can get up to 15k 3dmark 11 single card score with a good cpu
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6707162
> 
> not my score, he's got a low gpu clock but a good cpu


gez thats a HIGH score!!! Man I have wanted a 2011 setup since ivy!







Would the wife kill me if I....lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I was talking gpu, he has a physx score of 20k


So what clocks do you think he would be running at? I don't really think the CPU will affect the GPU's score that much. He has to be clocked super high to get that graphics score though, i mean, we're talking 14000+


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> So what clocks do you think he would be running at? I don't really think the CPU will affect the GPU's score that much. He has to be clocked super high to get that graphics score though, i mean, we're talking 14000+


I dunno, he must be clocked high, the highest score was 18k


----------



## Antaxious

I just test my PC in a game for the first time (intro of Skyrim) Everything is on ultra

I didnt OC anything

When I turn my screen a bit faster than "slow" so lets say u quickly have to look right to shoot someone.. that speed.

Some pixels are forming kind of "squares" like the sky gets a bit "squareish for that moment

IS this normal?

EDIT:

At the part where you walk towards the place where they are supposed to cut your head off, without me turning the screen on anything I all of a sudden saw 2 big bars in the middle of my screen

The bar/stripe are not white or black.. its just pixels that are blended together


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> I just test my PC in a game for the first time (intro of Skyrim) Everything is on ultra
> 
> I didnt OC anything
> 
> When I turn my screen a bit faster than "slow" so lets say u quickly have to look right to shoot someone.. that speed.
> 
> Some pixels are forming kind of "squares" like the sky gets a bit "squareish for that moment
> 
> IS this normal?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> At the part where you walk towards the place where they are supposed to cut your head off, without me turning the screen on anything I all of a sudden saw 2 big bars in the middle of my screen
> 
> The bar/stripe are not white or black.. its just pixels that are blended together


I have like 800 hours logged in Skyrim and none of that is normal.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I have like 800 hours logged in Skyrim and none of that is normal.


Well What can it be? :/

Im going to run 3dmark11, if my vga has something, ill see the "blending" problem there aswell, correct?

Also in skyrim, i tried to take a picture of it.

I turned screen fast and pressed Print screen a few times. On ALL of the pictures, the quality is fine, theres not one single problem. So I can be safe to assume, its not artifacts from the vga? My screen perhaps?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Well What can it be? :/
> 
> Im going to run 3dmark11, if my vga has something, ill see the "blending" problem there aswell, correct?
> 
> Also in skyrim, i tried to take a picture of it.
> 
> I turned screen fast and pressed Print screen a few times. On ALL of the pictures, the quality is fine, theres not one single problem. So I can be safe to assume, its not artifacts from the vga? My screen perhaps?


I'll install the game(reformatted) and tell you what happens for me. What driver are you using?


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I'll install the game(reformatted) and tell you what happens for me. What driver are you using?


Thank you for your time!

I am using the latest driver its a beta one I think

Also for 3dmark11 (free version)

I did not notice anything except at one temple map on a pillar during turning i saw 2 small lines, went real fast, nothing big.

My score seems to be really low, altho I guess a score of 20k or a score of 5k wont change if you have lines ornot?

score was 9406

VGA was running this during the 3d mark:
Core clock 1136 NHZ
Memory clock 3,505 MHZ
Driver version 9.18.13.2049

CPu was running at 4mhz (probably turbo speed, I let it at 3,5 ghz atm, wich is stock)

Please tell me that if its a problem, that it is driver related.. :/

Also skyrim was running on all settings MAXED I actually didnt even play yet, once my char was made, I quit and came here kind of.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6834782

seems my score for GPU is normal?

EDIT:

The term for the problem I am having is called "tearing"

If so, I read that wen you turn VSYNC OFF, you get Tearing in the game

Reason I turned vsync off is because during the intro, in the chariot, when you are a prisoner.. I had 60 fps :/ I turned vsync off manually in the ini file and the fps on the same place went to 120 :/

EDIT:

I went 5 seconds ingame with VSYNC ON and tearing is gone. (only tested 5 seconds but its gone..)

So now I choose, Low fps and no tearing, higher fps with tearing or higher fps with lower graphics and no tearing.. Rofl

So relieved its not my gpu.. I can sleep in peace soon
It seems that tomorrow, I will have to try and OC my CPU


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> I am using the latest driver its a beta one I think
> 
> Also for 3dmark11 (free version)
> 
> I did not notice anything except at one temple map on a pillar during turning i saw 2 small lines, went real fast, nothing big.
> 
> My score seems to be really low, altho I guess a score of 20k or a score of 5k wont change if you have lines ornot?
> 
> score was 9406
> 
> VGA was running this during the 3d mark:
> Core clock 1136 NHZ
> Memory clock 3,505 MHZ
> Driver version 9.18.13.2049
> 
> CPu was running at 4mhz (probably turbo speed, I let it at 3,5 ghz atm, wich is stock)
> 
> Please tell me that if its a problem, that it is driver related.. :/
> 
> Also skyrim was running on all settings MAXED I actually didnt even play yet, once my char was made, I quit and came here kind of.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6834782
> 
> seems my score for GPU is normal?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The term for the problem I am having is called "tearing"
> 
> If so, I read that wen you turn VSYNC OFF, you get Tearing in the game
> 
> Reason I turned vsync off is because during the intro, in the chariot, when you are a prisoner.. I had 60 fps :/ I turned vsync off manually in the ini file and the fps on the same place went to 120 :/
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I went 5 seconds ingame with VSYNC ON and tearing is gone. (only tested 5 seconds but its gone..)
> 
> So now I choose, Low fps and no tearing, higher fps with tearing or higher fps with lower graphics and no tearing.. Rofl
> 
> So relieved its not my gpu.. I can sleep in peace soon
> It seems that tomorrow, I will have to try and OC my CPU


Leave v sync on for Skyrim or if you absolutely have to have it off use something to limit frames to like 75. The games physics are tied to the framerate of your monitor. If you got well beyond that point (in excess of 75 on a 60hz monitor for example) then you risk having tons of extra bugs and glitches to deal with. Also highly advise you download and use the unofficial patch. Make sure you get the right patch based on any DLC. I am not sure but there may be a legendary edition version too if you have that.

To reduce tearing in games overall use Windows Aero. Some tweak guides will say to disable it but that is only a good idea for a system that needs every last bit of VRAM. Aero has a built in function that eliminates tearing in that will work for any video player you use and some games(mostly Open GL). It is well worth the very small amount of VRAM you use to leave it on. When exiting BF3 (if you own that) you may see a message that your system is running slow and would you like to change your desktop settings .......just ignore it. VRAM usage spikes on exit just a game engine flaw.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Leave v sync on for Skyrim or if you absolutely have to have it off use something to limit frames to like 75. The games physics are tied to the framerate of your monitor. If you got well beyond that point (in excess of 75 on a 60hz monitor for example) then you risk having tons of extra bugs and glitches to deal with. Also highly advise you download and use the unofficial patch. Make sure you get the right patch based on any DLC. I am not sure but there may be a legendary edition version too if you have that.


Yes I just got legendary version, thanks for the tips ill just leave it at 60 , my monitor is indeed 60hz !

edit:

On league of legends, everything maxed etc i have 30-50 fps.. ROFL ?

My cpu is bottlenecking that hard?
on max with vsync on I got 60 fps lol, And im planning to stream at 720P

fps will drop to 5 !


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Yes I just got legendary version, thanks for the tips ill just leave it at 60 , my monitor is indeed 60hz !
> 
> edit:
> 
> On league of legends, everything maxed etc i have 30-50 fps.. ROFL ?
> 
> My cpu is bottlenecking that hard?
> on max with vsync on I got 60 fps lol, And im planning to stream at 720P
> 
> fps will drop to 5 !


I never checked my FPS in League but guessing that game is mostly CPU driven. Skyrim is also more CPU driven than the average game.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I never checked my FPS in League but guessing that game is mostly CPU driven. Skyrim is also more CPU driven than the average game.


Well I knew I would have to OC it, but I didnt know League of legends would be like this, I expected above 100 fps.. Peoples stream at 1080p and are above 100 fps lol, not everyone, but still. If I stream, I dont care how much I have as long as it doesnt go below 60.

Btw as for AERO, it is enabled by default i guess?

Also Im using Windows 7 home premium for about a small month, im changing to windows 8 soon because I just figured out that Sharkoon finally released drivers for my mouse that works on windows 8 lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Well I knew I would have to OC it, but I didnt know League of legends would be like this, I expected above 100 fps.. Peoples stream at 1080p and are above 100 fps lol, not everyone, but still. If I stream, I dont care how much I have as long as it doesnt go below 60.
> 
> Btw as for AERO, it is enabled by default i guess?
> 
> Also Im using Windows 7 home premium for about a small month, im changing to windows 8 soon because I just figured out that Sharkoon finally released drivers for my mouse that works on windows 8 lol


Yes on by default. Framerate that low in league is a bit odd but most streamers don't max out everything while streaming. Most competitive players sacrifice looks for framerate as well. I like to have a balance of both but I don't stream.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yes on by default. Framerate that low in league is a bit odd but most streamers don't max out everything while streaming. Most competitive players sacrifice looks for framerate as well. I like to have a balance of both but I don't stream.


Well after buying varus, went into a bot game

Everything on max, Vsync off, framrate to High frames.

I had 110 FPS before minions spawned, when they spawned im between 70 and 85 or so

Thats during laning phase, so probably less during teamfights

I maybe have 5 fps more now, I put everything on medium rofl.. can it be my CPU is throttling or something?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Well after buying varus, went into a bot game
> 
> Everything on max, Vsync off, framrate to High frames.
> 
> I had 110 FPS before minions spawned, when they spawned im between 70 and 85 or so
> 
> Thats during laning phase, so probably less during teamfights
> 
> I maybe have 5 fps more now, I put everything on medium rofl.. can it be my CPU is throttling or something?


Guessing there is just one setting at max that eats frames. If I remember I think I have shadows disabled in League which gave me a giant performance bump and actually like the look without them. I doubt your CPU is actually throttling just the game being poorly optimized. Card is new too so drivers are still immature...maybe next driver you see better performance in League.


----------



## malmental

my WF3 GTX 770 doesn't go past 66C max temps in Crysis 3...


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Guessing there is just one setting at max that eats frames. If I remember I think I have shadows disabled in League which gave me a giant performance bump and actually like the look without them. I doubt your CPU is actually throttling just the game being poorly optimized. Card is new too so drivers are still immature...maybe next driver you see better performance in League.


Shadow to disabled did increase it a bit,

Oh well

By the way since we are on this subject, are you using an SSD? if so wich speed?

Im using an ssd that I think should achieve around the 300 Read ( I have 296 via a program to test) Its the cheapest SSD I found (sandisk)
First time I ever use an SSD and I thought League of legends would load much faster but it doesnt. Its like the speed of my old HDD wich is half broken lol
First match I did i was almost one of the last ones to load the game.. makes me kind of sad :/ I still need to optimize a lot of things I guess


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Shadow to disabled did increase it a bit,
> 
> Oh well
> 
> By the way since we are on this subject, are you using an SSD? if so wich speed?
> 
> Im using an ssd that I think should achieve around the 300 Read ( I have 296 via a program to test) Its the cheapest SSD I found (sandisk)
> First time I ever use an SSD and I thought League of legends would load much faster but it doesnt. Its like the speed of my old HDD wich is half broken lol
> First match I did i was almost one of the last ones to load the game.. makes me kind of sad :/ I still need to optimize a lot of things I guess


Nope still on a 7200 rpm platter drive. Maybe around holiday time I will snag a SSD.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Nope still on a 7200 rpm platter drive. Maybe around holiday time I will snag a SSD.


Alright well I dont see a difference in league of legends , when everyone is on the loading screen. In fact my old PC was faster then this SSD before my HDD broke.

Anyway, thanks for the help, will now check what I have to do to OC my 8320 a bit, I went in bios and i cant multiplier etc so well see


----------



## Dasweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasweb*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/605007
> 
> Does this seem low to anyone else? I need lower clocked cards earning a higher score.


Wanted to quote myself to see if anyone could give me some feedback.


----------



## 66racer

Posted this in the valley thread, Guess without voltage increase no way I can go any higher...

Ok final update, unless I get more voltage or newer drivers increase score, I just dont know how I can get more out of it









Super small bump in score
2700k 4900mhz
770 1372mhz 8000mhz mem 1.212v (asus with h70 cooler and memory heatsinks)
84F ambient temp
320.18 drivers


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasweb*
> 
> Wanted to quote myself to see if anyone could give me some feedback.


I don't think it's low, that's IF you are not overclocking at all. If that's stock, then your score should be about right i guess...

My Graphics score is 16.7% faster than yours (That's from 14942 to 17449), but my GPU's are clocked at 1306Mhz (core) / 3954Mhz (memory).


----------



## Dasweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I don't think it's low, that's IF you are not overclocking at all. If that's stock, then your score should be about right i guess...
> 
> My Graphics score is 16.7% faster than yours (That's from 14942 to 17449), but my GPU's are clocked at 1306Mhz (core) / 3954Mhz (memory).


I'm at a GPU Boost target of 1200.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Posted this in the valley thread, Guess without voltage increase no way I can go any higher...
> 
> Ok final update, unless I get more voltage or newer drivers increase score, I just dont know how I can get more out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super small bump in score
> 2700k 4900mhz
> 770 1372mhz 8000mhz mem 1.212v (asus with h70 cooler and memory heatsinks)
> 84F ambient temp
> 320.18 drivers


Being a Sager laptop owner I was fortunate enough to have access to modded BIOS for my model. A fellow who goes by the name Prema does the BIOS mods to give laptop owners more options in their BIOS and he also did a few vBIOS overvolts for my GTX 660M. I even volunteered to be a tester for his last overvolt. I haven't gotten around to asking him about it, and I wouldn't expect him to just do something like that for free. But is something like that possible for our cards that have the vBIOS/voltage locked?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Being a Sager laptop owner I was fortunate enough to have access to modded BIOS for my model. A fellow who goes by the name Prema does the BIOS mods to give laptop owners more options in their BIOS and he also did a few vBIOS overvolts for my GTX 660M. I even volunteered to be a tester for his last overvolt. I haven't gotten around to asking him about it, and I wouldn't expect him to just do something like that for free. But is something like that possible for our cards that have the vBIOS/voltage locked?


With the 770 seems that its hardware limited for most cards. Lightning's have some volt options, Asus has hotwire, but that's all I know for sure.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> With the 770 seems that its hardware limited for most cards. Lightning's have some volt options, Asus has hotwire, but that's all I know for sure.


I just found a thread over on Tech Inferno (where Prema is a mod) and user Slv7 has produced a modded vBIOS for the EVGA SC ACX 780. It apparently works on other brand 780s and even reference cards, although it lowers the fan rpms by 1000 apparently (on the ladder). He is actually responsible for the overvolt I am using on the GTX 660M in my laptop. So far there are versions available for the Titan and now the 780. I will see if I can persuade him to do a mod for the 770, although it could be next in line anyways (but who knows).


----------



## johntauwhare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x2ezx*
> 
> It was caused by the default chrome flash plugin (pepper flash) that is integrated in chrome.
> 
> Install regular adobe flash from adobe HP
> open chrome
> enter: aboutlugins
> press +Detail (in the upper right corner)
> there must be two files for flash now
> disable the chrome one (pepper) and let the NPAPI version enabled
> 
> there you go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> go into chromes settings.look around and check for gpu acceleration-turn this of and badaboom things will be good again.


Thanks guys. I tried all of that but the problem's still there. Back to Explorer I guess


----------



## smoke2

I want to buy GTX 770, but do not know which one.

I'm choosing between:
EVGA GTX 770 with reference cooler from Titan, Gigabyte GTX 770 or MSI GTX 770 Lightning.
What interested me the reference design is the power Cascade (VRM) temperature:
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/896-5/bruit-temperatures.html

Lightning has the power cascade about 10 degrees more, Gigabyte did not test.
EVGA GTX 770 have that very, reference design of the Titan cooler and I do not know whether they are other things just the same for example, PCB or components? From the outside looks in fact all the same








According to the reference design reviews is relatively quiet, a lot quieter than a generation before.

My question is, would you buy to the reference design?
Seems to have excellent efficiency, but has some other drawbacks?
I have not planning to overclock it more.

Thanks.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I want to buy GTX 770, but do not know which one.
> 
> I'm choosing between:
> EVGA GTX 770 with reference cooler from Titan, Gigabyte GTX 770 or MSI GTX 770 Lightning.
> What interested me the reference design is the power Cascade (VRM) temperature:
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/896-5/bruit-temperatures.html
> 
> Lightning has the power cascade about 10 degrees more, Gigabyte did not test.
> EVGA GTX 770 have that very, reference design of the Titan cooler and I do not know whether they are other things just the same for example, PCB or components? From the outside looks in fact all the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the reference design reviews is relatively quiet, a lot quieter than a generation before.
> 
> My question is, would you buy to the reference design?
> Seems to have excellent efficiency, but has some other drawbacks?
> I have not planning to overclock it more.
> 
> Thanks.


Its hard to say honestly some people like the msi I like the evga stuff. Think that part is kinda going to be personal preferance all are going to be the same except the clocks are different. If your going to be doing hours of gaming even though you do like the look of the titan cover the acx coolers do a great job of keeping the card cool and quite. That would be the only recommendation I have because I think I have read one or two concerns with the titan cover getting the card a little warmer then the acx.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I want to buy GTX 770, but do not know which one.
> 
> I'm choosing between:
> EVGA GTX 770 with reference cooler from Titan, Gigabyte GTX 770 or MSI GTX 770 Lightning.
> What interested me the reference design is the power Cascade (VRM) temperature:
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/896-5/bruit-temperatures.html
> 
> Lightning has the power cascade about 10 degrees more, Gigabyte did not test.
> EVGA GTX 770 have that very, reference design of the Titan cooler and I do not know whether they are other things just the same for example, PCB or components? From the outside looks in fact all the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the reference design reviews is relatively quiet, a lot quieter than a generation before.
> 
> My question is, would you buy to the reference design?
> Seems to have excellent efficiency, but has some other drawbacks?
> I have not planning to overclock it more.
> 
> Thanks.


Funny i recently replied to a very similar question from a member over at the EVGA forums so i will ask it here also :

IMHO, the variables in regards to temps, noise levels, & the overall FPS performance is relatively the same regardless of which brand label 770 you choose.

The thing to consider is which brand company will send you a NEW replacement card during the warranty period versus one with refurbished parts. After the normal 30 days return policy expires from the vendor your then at the hands of the Company brand you chose. Normally during the 1st several months after an initial card release if you encounter a failed card you will get a NEW card replacement, but 6 months and beyond is when refurbished cards commence being sent to customers.

3 years back i purchased a brand new card that had been out in the market for 8 months and it failed 5 weeks later. I was sent a refurbished card. I should have initially purchased a refurbished card for a substantial savings if i knew this was the normal procedure.

Does EVGA send there customers Refurbished cards as replacements during the warranty period ?

Which Company Brands always send NEW cards as replacements during the warranty period ?

Regards,


----------



## malmental

side note:
got the go ahead to order my second GPU for SLI this weekend.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Funny i recently replied to a very similar question from a member over at the EVGA forums so i will ask it here also :
> 
> IMHO, the variables in regards to temps, noise levels, & the overall FPS performance is relatively the same regardless of which brand label 770 you choose.
> 
> The thing to consider is which brand company will send you a NEW replacement card during the warranty period versus one with refurbished parts. After the normal 30 days return policy expires from the vendor your then at the hands of the Company brand you chose. Normally during the 1st several months after an initial card release if you encounter a failed card you will get a NEW card replacement, but 6 months and beyond is when refurbished cards commence being sent to customers.
> 
> 3 years back i purchased a brand new card that had been out in the market for 8 months and it failed 5 weeks later. I was sent a refurbished card. I should have initially purchased a refurbished card for a substantial savings if i knew this was the normal procedure.
> 
> Does EVGA send there customers Refurbished cards as replacements during the warranty period ?
> 
> Which Company Brands always send NEW cards as replacements during the warranty period ?
> 
> Regards,


EVGA offered me a one to one swap on a brand new card on my 770. I can't say what happens when it is older.


----------



## jezzer

No company will standard send a brand new card as a replacement unless they do not have refurbished cards in stock. It would be too expensive, no matter what they say.

---

About the voltages, there is a softlocked cap in the bios, with an custom bios where it is unlucked u can up the voltages untill u reach the hardware locked cap. At that point u cannot get it higher unless the manufacturer has added hardware to the pcb wich enables this.

Problem is Nvidia does not want this and might even have put this in their contracts for this gen.

I am pretty sure it's at its limit allready

--

If u are not going overclock the gtx 770 any card and cooler will do. If u indeed can find it with an reference titan cooler then the upside is that it blows hot air out of your case.
Down side is u miss out on the perfomance gain of factory overclocked cards.


----------



## smoke2

Is fact that blower coolers after some time start to be noisier?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> side note:
> got the go ahead to order my second GPU for SLI this weekend.


Nice I like to see some results I am tossing up to change my 2500k out to the 3570k sitting on my desk or get a 3770k


----------



## smoke2

Do you think that my Midi tower Thermaltake Swing, with two 120mm fans (one on the front and one of the back) with semi-passive PSU is enough to ventilate air from the case with nonreference cooler card installed?
Front panel is practically not perforated and front fan is in front of HDD's.


----------



## Scorpion49

Well it finally arrived, very nice card indeed. I was surprised to see the HF bracket already installed, I had to purchase one separately for my Titan. Also, Newegg did a terrible job packing it. Going to be shutting down the machine in a few minutes to install it. Can't wait!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

if your avg temps dont go scy jumping then maybeeer. but better ventilation is always better...hey people here.sorry for bein funny or not but im so high on meds right now it almost feels like what my buddi looks like when hes stoned

whoooppppeee  :O :O hey santa ,is that a gtx770lightning? gigabyte wf3 OC ? evga sc asx cooler , or is it smoke coming out of the sidepanel from a burning gpu?


----------



## smoke2

Why do you prefer reference Titan cooler?
Then please post noise opinions, temperatures,...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Why do you prefer reference Titan cooler?
> Then please post noise opinions, temperatures,...


My system is designed to be quiet, and I'm willing to sacrifice some overclocking to get it. My 3570k is undervolted at 4.0ghz and the fans spin very slowly. I wanted a blower style card to help move hot air out of the case.

Also, the Titan cooler is very quiet if you leave the fan curve alone. My Titan was never audible even while folding 24/7. Conversely, the TFIII, WF3, Vapor-X and DCUII cards I have had were all quite noisy over 50% fan speed, with an annoying pitch to them as well.

As of right now, after removing a Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X and installing this card, the noise in my system is all from the PSU at idle where before the Vapor-X was noticeable even on the desktop.

Anyway, here is a crummy cell phone pic of it installed.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i wasnt being rude.if i offended you im sorry i was tryin indiscretely to make a suggestion in joking funny way.

those gpus i mentioned are among the most popular especialy the evga and gigabyte so far because they have amazing performance whilst being super cool and very quiet doing so.if your going for the pure love of looks of the titan cooler by all means do so.its still a capable cooler.but with a card with a wf3 cooler/acx/twn frz your not only gona get better temps but performancr/silence in thr long run...

and fyi i am reallyyu high rite now
i confided in a forum member yesterday about my illneesss i went to the docter and the pills he prescribed have had me on a bunny rabbit high for the last 6hours.
so i was genuinely tryin to help but with a bit of humor.these forums definitely needs some.everybodys so "Why so serious"?(batman dark night-heath ledger stars as joker :god bless him for his with yo now) yo see i just did it again .this man was a part of a epic movi which is still in some circles considered an epic game


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> i wasnt being rude.if i offended you im sorry i was tryin indiscretely to make a suggestion in joking funny way.
> 
> those gpus i mentioned are among the most popular especialy the evga and gigabyte so far because they have amazing performance whilst being super cool and very quiet doing so.if your going for the pure love of looks of the titan cooler by all means do so.its still a capable cooler.but with a card with a wf3 cooler/acx/twn frz your not only gona get better temps but performancr/silence in thr long run...
> 
> and fyi i am reallyyu high rite now
> i confided in a forum member yesterday about my illneesss i went to the docter and the pills he prescribed have had me on a bunny rabbit high for the last 6hours.
> so i was genuinely tryin to help but with a bit of humor.these forums definitely needs some.everybodys so "Why so serious"?(batman dark night-heath ledger stars as joker :god bless him for his with yo now) yo see i just did it again .this man was a part of a epic movi which is still in some circles considered an epic game


I'm not offended at all man







Just explaining my choice. If I were going to overclock the hell out of it a cooler with more fans and an open design would be better, but I'm not. I just ran it through 3Dmark11, and while it did hit 80*C I did not hear a single whisper from the card the entire time which is what I was after. Its relatively hot in my apartment (around 85*F right now) so I feel like thats pretty good.

Card boosted to 1176 and stayed there for a while, I guess i bought the SC version without realizing it







Oh well, my free backplate is on the way and I am happy with the card overall based on my first impressions.

Heres a bone stock 3Dmark11 run: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6839030 (not sure why it says generic VGA as the program identified it as a 770)


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well im just tryin to be helpfull .im kinda piggy backing in this thread for im still waiting for my card to arrive.gonna be sweet too.getting new psu and ssd and few other stuff...
what you can try is an airconditionar in your house/room?
that way longterm not only does yur pc run quiet & cool but so do you...man im calling the dctr 2morow.these meds work for my prob so far but eish this trip aint working for me...has any1 eva seen a rabbit or cat get high?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> side note:
> got the go ahead to order my second GPU for SLI this weekend.


Nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I want to buy GTX 770, but do not know which one.
> 
> I'm choosing between:
> EVGA GTX 770 with reference cooler from Titan, Gigabyte GTX 770 or MSI GTX 770 Lightning.
> What interested me the reference design is the power Cascade (VRM) temperature:
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/896-5/bruit-temperatures.html
> 
> Lightning has the power cascade about 10 degrees more, Gigabyte did not test.
> EVGA GTX 770 have that very, reference design of the Titan cooler and I do not know whether they are other things just the same for example, PCB or components? From the outside looks in fact all the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the reference design reviews is relatively quiet, a lot quieter than a generation before.
> 
> My question is, would you buy to the reference design?
> Seems to have excellent efficiency, but has some other drawbacks?
> I have not planning to overclock it more.
> 
> Thanks.


Really its personal preference, ESPECIALLY if you dont plan on trying to get MAX 24/7 overclocks. The blower style may make more noise as fan speeds start reaching max speeds, but if you dont plan on overclocking, and your ambient is under 80F, you wont need to get near max fan speeds at all.

All the 770s offer about the same potential except for the lightning with extra voltage I guess.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Driver question: which one is most stable (I don't care about a few frame drop. I was trying BF3 and Cry3 last night and would get artifacts and missing terrain so I dumped 320.18 for the one that came w/ the card (320.16 I believe?) and it was a little more stable; meaning I could play 30Min (better then 10-15min on 320.18) b4 artifacts but, in the it does the same thing. "Thoth" has stated that the .49 driver is "crap"; and, if you go to the NVidia d/l page you can see all of the poor remarks but, is it anymore stable?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Driver question: which one is most stable (I don't care about a few frame drop. I was trying BF3 and Cry3 last night and would get artifacts and missing terrain so I dumped 320.18 for the one that came w/ the card (320.16 I believe?) and it was a little more stable; meaning I could play 30Min (better then 10-15min on 320.18) b4 artifacts but, in the it does the same thing. "Thoth" has stated that the .49 driver is "crap"; and, if you go to the NVidia d/l page you can see all of the poor remarks but, is it anymore stable?


I am using 320.49 I have no complaints I might have a wee investigate I know the bench scores are a little lower
I have played BF3 for an hour and hitman absolution for an hour that's about my limit of attention span before I have to look at overclock.net


----------



## smoke2

Is it true that EVGA gives you after some time of your warranty refurbished card?
Because ASUS gives me after two years brand new, more powerful card...


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well rules of gpu warrenty and depending on your countries sales/consumers laws:

if product is deemed faulty(&can be proven no tampering or intend harm was done) it has to be replaced immediately at the request of the client.
even if the client isnt satisfied with said product wether still within the return policy or manufacturer warrenty period the client is within a legal right to request a new product for replacement and if there isnt an identical product the next step would be to issue similar or the next generations lineup example: gtx560 brakes-faulty fan -card has a 3year warrenty its been used 2yrs 9mths.so 1month left (normaly theyl try snog yo off.but dnt letm) if there isnt stock the next gen or equal value must be givin - gtx 660
so warrenty or not they must replace or -
& if the client isnt satisfied he is within his rights to claim full re-inbursmant(refund)

so basicly you have the law on your side just as much as them.
i had an ordeal with a gpu 1time.gigabyte 2yrs ago.the store i baught it from refused to replace with new card so i sent the same/all evidence /emails/fotos to gigabyte along with the store details. and presto the store changed their song ...i got a full refund and baught anotha gpu with it..


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I am using 320.49 I have no complaints I might have a wee investigate I know the bench scores are a little lower
> I have played BF3 for an hour and hitman absolution for an hour that's about my limit of attention span before I have to look at overclock.net


I'll d/l and try .49/ the instability thing is giving me a: "I wish I would have just stuck w/ my N670PEOC (worked perfectly)" Mega head ache.

Honestly: the last time I had such a problem (never w/ Nvidia) was when I was using a AMD/ATI "H.D." Video card. Their "Catalyst" drivers: / up-date / new drivers / new up-date / new drivers/ new up-date/ -> Wash, rinse, repeat. They never seem to be able to get their $ht right but, now Nvidia is starting to come a (azz kissing-close) 2nd!

Drove me to Nvidia in the first place. Now it seems I'm back where I started: Spend "uber-bucks"; get the best "kick A$$" Video card / only for it not to work..

Card working properly, it does not. Frustrated; at this point, I am!
YodaNvidia): A$$ kicking they deserve !


----------



## feznz

I Just had that scenario with 2 MSI GTX 580 lightning's I received a full reimbursement.
Took a while but no discrepancies with the warranty claim hats off to MSI
I would have gone MSI again but nobody stocks them in New Zealand.
I would have accepted GTX 670 if they were to be the replacement
But I got 770s because they were the same price as the 580s









wfor1pilot
USE THIS BEFORE REINSTALLING YOUR DRIVERS


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> My system is designed to be quiet, and I'm willing to sacrifice some overclocking to get it. My 3570k is undervolted at 4.0ghz and the fans spin very slowly. I wanted a blower style card to help move hot air out of the case.
> 
> Also, the Titan cooler is very quiet if you leave the fan curve alone. My Titan was never audible even while folding 24/7. Conversely, the TFIII, WF3, Vapor-X and DCUII cards I have had were all quite noisy over 50% fan speed, with an annoying pitch to them as well.
> 
> As of right now, after removing a Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X and installing this card, the noise in my system is all from the PSU at idle where before the Vapor-X was noticeable even on the desktop.
> 
> Anyway, here is a crummy cell phone pic of it installed.


Here is my case:

CAM00254.jpg 1955k .jpg file


Similar to yours.
I can install one 8cm fan on the side of the case, the perforated hole is situated above the CPU.
The length from the GPU bracket to HDD basket is 29cm so I can fit any GTX 770 just enough.
Which one GTX 770 do you prefer in my case?
Titan blower EVGA or Gigabyte Windforce?
Thanks.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

if i may.looks wise both will be uber gorgous. if it was me - id vote gigabyte.


----------



## Krazee

770 Classified ordered, will be here in two days. I love Amazon prime


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Here is my case:
> 
> CAM00254.jpg 1955k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Similar to yours.
> I can install one 8cm fan on the side of the case, the perforated hole is situated above the CPU.
> The length from the GPU bracket to HDD basket is 29cm so I can fit any GTX 770 just enough.
> Which one GTX 770 do you prefer in my case?
> Titan blower EVGA or Gigabyte Windforce?
> Thanks.


The Windforce will probably cool better with a side fan feeding it and I believe it is cheaper as well. Also, the other blower cards from EVGA are the same physical cooler (heatsink and fan) as Titan with a different shroud (the black ones).


----------



## smoke2

Really? I was thinking that other blower cards (the black ones) have cooler and PCB from previous generation.
Do you think one 8cm cooler on the side will be enough?
I have maybe one more problem, my case Thermaltake Swing isn't perforated from the front, so do you think it isn't there be a problem to pull the cold air to my case?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

smoke2
why not perhaps get a new case? with better airflow design like:

corsair c70/500r
haf 922/ storm scout2 adv/
anything that has a little more oomph ina cooling ability while being able to remain quiet/affordable.
it seems that is the main problem(apart from maybe dust or high ambient climate)


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Really? I was thinking that other blower cards (the black ones) have cooler and PCB from previous generation.
> Do you think one 8cm cooler on the side will be enough?
> I have maybe one more problem, my case Thermaltake Swing isn't perforated from the front, so do you think it isn't there be a problem to pull the cold air to my case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> smoke2
> why not perhaps get a new case? with better airflow design like:
> 
> corsair c70/500r
> haf 922/ storm scout2 adv/
> anything that has a little more oomph ina cooling ability while being able to remain quiet/affordable.
> it seems that is the main problem(apart from maybe dust or high ambient climate)


I suggest you consider the below CM Storm Enforcer that comes with a 200mm front intake, 120mm rear exhaust, and for an additional 20 bucks the optional 200mm top exhaust fan. Plus it has removable HDD cages to create a clear path for the front intake fan to blow cool air across the vid card and it comes with dust filters for the front intake and PSU bottom intake. You can fit any length video card easily into this case.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119240&Tpk=storm%20enforcer&IsVirtualParent=1

Extra 200mm top Fan : 




Regards & Good Luck,


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i ownd an cm enforcer.great case if you want a vacuum cleaners bag inside the pc.yes 200mm fan - good airflow low noise.but even then i got realy high temps from all my components like idle 40's load 70's.

for a few $ more id say a c70 is better option with similar specs to the enforcer but better.if it was in full super tower size.id buy one.i.fact im buyin 1 to replace my cm scout.


----------



## NoDoz

They both have arrived









http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04Li...0-13703-00000905D59F950D_zps3a17e435.jpg.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04Li...F-13703-00000905CC8E5E82_zpse9fafc88.jpg.html

Had a question though, under load in SLI the GPU clocks are really low but Im getting good numbers. Anyone know?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

What's the best 770 to buy if it will be used in SLI in the future with Surround?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> What's the best 770 to buy if it will be used in SLI in the future with Surround?


I would go for 780 SLI "if" you can spare the extra cash... But if you can't then get the 4gb 770. It might be more helpful in SLI as opposed to 2gb versions. And also, get the Titan cooler if your case does not have good exhausting capabilities, but if it does, then get a non reference cooler like the MSI Twin forzr 4, or EVGA ACX cooler.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I would go for 780 SLI "if" you can spare the extra cash... But if you can't then get the 4gb 770. It might be more helpful in SLI as opposed to 2gb versions. And also, get the Titan cooler if your case does not have good exhausting capabilities, but if it does, then get a non reference cooler like the MSI Twin forzr 4, or EVGA ACX cooler.


Yea I don't have the cash for the 780 however I did look at it. The 4GB should help with Surround right?


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> i ownd an cm enforcer.great case if you want a vacuum cleaners bag inside the pc.yes 200mm fan - good airflow low noise.but even then i got realy high temps from all my components like idle 40's load 70's.
> 
> for a few $ more id say a c70 is better option with similar specs to the enforcer but better.if it was in full super tower size.id buy one.i.fact im buyin 1 to replace my cm scout.


Dont know what you mean in regards to a vacuum cleaner bag inside, the specific component hardware you had in your CM Storm Enforcer, or if you had the additional top 200mm exhaust fan installed but below is the temps i get a little above idle with ambient room temp around 75F :



I do plan on installing the EVGA GTX 770 4GB FTW when it is released but it should run close to the same temps as the existing 560ti.

Anyways for the mere $79 bucks i spent on the CM Storm Enforcer i am fairly satisfied as other folks.

Regards,









Case: CM Storm Enforcer Midtower/ USB3.0
CPU : i7-2600K
Mobo: Intel DZ68BC Extreme
Ram : Corsair Vengeance pc1600/ 16gb
Video: EVGA Nvidia GTX 560ti
HDD: SSD 120GB Intel 520 series & 1.5 TB WD Caviar Black
Pwr.Supply: Rosewill Capstone 650watt Gold Rated 80+
CPU Cooler: CM Hyper 212 EVO

Fans: 200mm front intake, 200mm top exhaust, 120mm rear exhaust
NZXT Sentry Mesh 5.25 Bay Fan controller

ASUS DRW-24B1ST 24X DVD Burner

LG WH12LS30K 12X Bluray Burner/Player

AFT USB 3.0 Multi-Card reader 5.25 Bay

OS: Windows 7 64 bit

Monitor : LG 27EA83R-D 2560 x 1440p


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> What's the best 770 to buy if it will be used in SLI in the future with Surround?


if you know for a fact that your going SLI and possibly Tri-SLi then 4GB GTX 770's,
if not that or regular SLi with 2GB cards will do @ 5760 x 1080p with high settings.
save up for GTX 780's SLI and be done with it..

a single GTX 770 can't utilize 4GB of VRAM, it needs more power..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Yea I don't have the cash for the 780 however I did look at it. The 4GB should help with Surround right?


It should make a bit of a difference, Normally on the 680, it does not, but since the memory clocks on the 770's can get as high as 8000 effective Mhz, it should make a bit of a difference







. Not much, but at least it would dismiss any chances of running out of V-ram.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> i ownd an cm enforcer.great case if you want a vacuum cleaners bag inside the pc.yes 200mm fan - good airflow low noise.but even then i got realy high temps from all my components like idle 40's load 70's.
> 
> for a few $ more id say a c70 is better option with similar specs to the enforcer but better.if it was in full super tower size.id buy one.i.fact im buyin 1 to replace my cm scout.


I'm only afraid of many dust.
Do you think in my case Gigabyte GTX 770 would be overheating?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Driver question: which one is most stable (I don't care about a few frame drop. I was trying BF3 and Cry3 last night and would get artifacts and missing terrain so I dumped 320.18 for the one that came w/ the card (320.16 I believe?) and it was a little more stable; meaning I could play 30Min (better then 10-15min on 320.18) b4 artifacts but, in the it does the same thing. "Thoth" has stated that the .49 driver is "crap"; and, if you go to the NVidia d/l page you can see all of the poor remarks but, is it anymore stable?


None, same sporadic issue in BF3. Aside that I can't see much difference between them for a 770. Thought rolling back fixed by BF3 issue but it just it is random took a week+ to manifest. Seems to occur if I leave my system in idle for a long period. The drivers are stable just fail when it comes to BF3. Whole branch is garbage in my opinion.....figure early Aug for a new driver of some kind...no guarantee of a new branch.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverfox1*
> 
> Dont know what you mean in regards to a vacuum cleaner bag inside, the specific component hardware you had in your CM Storm Enforcer, or if you had the additional top 200mm exhaust fan installed but below is the temps i get a little above idle with ambient room temp around 75F


I think he means dusty, but maybe he is using a vacuum bag for a filter. He said so himself a few pages back that he is high all the time on prescription drugs. Lol


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> if you know for a fact that your going SLI and possibly Tri-SLi then 4GB GTX 770's,
> if not that or regular SLi with 2GB cards will do @ 5760 x 1080p with high settings.
> save up for GTX 780's SLI and be done with it..
> 
> a single GTX 770 can't utilize 4GB of VRAM, it needs more power..


There's no chance I'm ever going SLI 780's, I'm not contributing that money money to gaming. Even going SLI 770s is up in the air. For now I want the best card possible (in the $500 price range) that will play games in Surround at medium/high settings.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

#128 in queue to step-up to a 770


----------



## smoke2

What do you think about 4GB RAM?
Will it be usefull in near future, when new generation of consoles will come?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> What do you think about 4GB RAM?
> Will it be usefull in near future, when new generation of consoles will come?


There are reviews on 4gb but basically the speed of the card would never take full advantage of the vram you would have to run something like tri sli and buy all 4gb models and then maybe take advantage of most of the vram but still not all. Imo just buy the 2gb if you need the extra vram go with the 780 since the speeds and 384 bit or whatever would allow it to run better over the 770 256 bit.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> What do you think about 4GB RAM?
> Will it be usefull in near future, when new generation of consoles will come?


VRAM is useful in regard to texture resolution quality and Anti Aliasing.....you need more for a larger resolution to resolve the same scene at the same settings. If you want to play on 2560 x 1440(quickly becoming more of a norm) then you def want to invest in a 3 or 4GB card. If 1920 x 1080 is fine unitl you are upgrading GPU then 2 is plenty.


----------



## silverfox1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I think he means dusty, but maybe he is using a vacuum bag for a filter. He said so himself a few pages back that he is high all the time on prescription drugs. Lol


HA ! Maybe so. The cheesy dust filters that the Storm Enforcer includes do a fairly decent job as i waited almost 10 months before i took the case out to the garage for a thorough cleaning of the filters. There was very little dust inside on the components but alot on the filters. The 200mm fans are pretty strong even though they are relatively quiet and i run them wide open. I assume the user could add some cut out pantyhose and not restrict the air flow too much with the CFM these 200mm fans produce.

I will be doing another build probably with next years CPU generation and there are alot of nice enclosures to choose from now versus a few years back.

The C70 is a very nice case indeed :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139013

Regards,


----------



## MasterMind148

ok guys i think i found a gold mien here on a gpu boost 2.0 bug , i had the beta driver and had same ocs as all u guys over 2000 score valley bench ect. but some progs were not working correctly so i reinstalled driver to non beta .49. now my nvidia inspector or the precision saying that my cared is running 135 mz on core and 324 mem ?__? but in valley bench i still get over 2000 score and it even jumps over 1400 mhz *** ? was my gpu boost 2.0 not working before and now is or is this a bug i need to keep coz the card is on default. i defaulted the card before reinstalling the driver so it didn't over right my oc setts so idk plz help or not ill help retrace my straps coz this happened before and i fixed it back to default so did i tern boost 2.0 off some how coz if i did than i don't even know my self i have my rig filled out finely lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterMind148*
> 
> ok guys i think i found a gold mien here on a gpu boost 2.0 bug , i had the beta driver and had same ocs as all u guys over 2000 score valley bench ect. but some progs were not working correctly so i reinstalled driver to non beta .49. now my nvidia inspector or the precision saying that my cared is running 135 mz on core and 324 mem ?__? but in valley bench i still get over 2000 score and it even jumps over 1400 mhz *** ? was my gpu boost 2.0 not working before and now is or is this a bug i need to keep coz the card is on default. i defaulted the card before reinstalling the driver so it didn't over right my oc setts so idk plz help or not ill help retrace my straps coz this happened before and i fixed it back to default so did i tern boost 2.0 off some how coz if i did than i don't even know my self i have my rig filled out finely lol


I have also highly suspected something fishy is going on with Boost 2.0. Hopefully they figure it out.


----------



## Scorpion49

135/324 is the idle state... why is that fishy?


----------



## BangBangPlay

I just figure that because I had a "superclocked" card that the GPU Boost would be almost non existent. Plus I usually OC my card anyways so I never really kept an eye on it. Also any idea of how the adaptive VSync works? I have yet to see an option or description of it.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I just figure that because I had a "superclocked" card that the GPU Boost would be almost non existent. Plus I usually OC my card anyways so I never really kept an eye on it. Also any idea of how the adaptive VSync works? I have yet to see an option or description of it.


SC is just a BIOS with usually a few higher boost bin. Boost bins occur in 13mhz increments on Kepler.

Adaptive Vsync is much like normal Vsync, it syncs above XX fps (60 for example) but shuts off below that to prevent the common Refresh / N where you might drop to 30fps as soon as you went below 60.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> wfor1pilot
> USE THIS BEFORE REINSTALLING YOUR DRIVERS


I usually use Revo uninstaller, it goes back after the "un-install" and looks for dead directory links as well as (no longer used) registry entries. You feel Driver sweeper is better?


----------



## BangBangPlay

My latest 3D Mark 11;


----------



## MasterMind148

im really not liking this down-clock 2.0 how do i deactivate it!!!!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterMind148*
> 
> im really not liking this down-clock 2.0 how do i deactivate it!!!!


Don't run your benches in windowed mode. Re-run it in full screen and post your score.


----------



## Scorpion49

Just ran valley real quick, still all stock not even a fan profile. Card is about 1000 points off from stock Titan, I checked my old scores to see. Min FPS was around the same but max was ~140 for Titan.


----------



## faiyez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Also any idea of how the adaptive VSync works? I have yet to see an option or description of it.


Quote:


> Select "adaptive" to turn vertical sync on or off based on the frame rate. Vertical sync will only be on for frame rates above the monitor refresh rate. This provides a good compromise between compromise between quality and performance by eliminating tearing at high frame rates while avoiding excess performance loss at lower frame rates. This option also reduces power consumption.


This description is found in the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Just ran valley real quick, still all stock not even a fan profile. Card is about 1000 points off from stock Titan, I checked my old scores to see. Min FPS was around the same but max was ~140 for Titan.


Hmm... similar results to what i got on stock too, but mine were a bit higher on both cards (can't really remember). How is the Titan's cooler working for you on the 770?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i did mean dusty cause the filters were thinner than plastic on the enforcer i had.maybe they change from region to region.
or maybe im just high again from my cancer meds? go @#%&&@ yourself.

im sorry.but dammm..why do people like pushing my buttons here on oc.net.


----------



## Siigari

How can I get a Titan cooler for mine? I just ordered the stock EVGA 770 and couldn't find it anywhere.

edit: just changed my order because I'm blind.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130939


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I usually use Revo uninstaller, it goes back after the "un-install" and looks for dead directory links as well as (no longer used) registry entries. You feel Driver sweeper is better?


I couldn't comment on which is better I have only used driver sweeper a couple of times when I was having an actual problem
I normally just install the new driver without uninstalling the old that way all my surround settings normally carry through
Just being sure that remnants of the ATI driver weren't the at the root of your problems I couldn't remember if you had mentioned using a 3rd party uninstaller.
How is 320.49 WHQL did it make your card behave?


----------



## drserk

hi ;
i bought msi gtx 770 lightning and aplplied custom watercool to gpu with 680L waterblock (ek). so now i dont have any issue about temperatures(also not before)
my system:
mobo : MSI Z87 MPOWER MAX
cpu : 4770k (unlukcily not been overclocking)
rams: GKSILL TRİDENT 2400MHZ 16GB DDR3
gpu: MSI gtx770 LIGHTNING (+GT610 for physx)
psu: SEASONIC 1000W PLATINUM
case : caselabs SMH10
COOLİNG:
--koolance 380i cpu block
--swiftech MCP35x pump
--phobya 250ml balancer reservoir
--alphacool nexxxos UT60 360mm rad + monsta480 mm rad

and i wonder what is the max limits of voltages of 770Lightning? vcore,aux,mem volt?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> hi ;
> i bought msi gtx 770 lightning and aplplied custom watercool to gpu with 680L waterblock (ek). so now i dont have any issue about temperatures(also not before)
> my system:
> mobo : MSI Z87 MPOWER MAX
> cpu : 4770k (unlukcily not been overclocking)
> rams: GKSILL TRİDENT 2400MHZ 16GB DDR3
> gpu: MSI gtx770 LIGHTNING (+GT610 for physx)
> psu: SEASONIC 1000W PLATINUM
> case : caselabs SMH10
> COOLİNG:
> --koolance 380i cpu block
> --swiftech MCP35x pump
> --phobya 250ml balancer reservoir
> --alphacool nexxxos UT60 360mm rad + monsta480 mm rad
> 
> and i wonder what is the max limits of voltages of 770Lightning? vcore,aux,mem volt?


Afterburner only lets you go to +12mv on the core, theres a lightning afterburner that goes to +100mv. Remember to use the LN2 bios by flicking the bios switch to the right. If you want more than what afterburner gives you then there's this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak/0_100

Ive been to 225 core 125 mem 60 aux


----------



## drserk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Afterburner only lets you go to +12mv on the core, theres a lightning afterburner that goes to +100mv. Remember to use the LN2 bios by flicking the bios switch to the right. If you want more than what afterburner gives you then there's this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak/0_100
> 
> Ive been to 225 core 125 mem 60 aux


omg! after i switched the ln2 bios button to right, i have bsod. after that i uninstalled all drivers of nvidia by driver sweeper within the ln2 bios. so while i was reinstalling 320.49whql, it gave again error and windows restarted when the driver was been installed. after restart, i wanna to install the nvidia driver but i failed..so what do i have to? what a bad luck again!! sorry..


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> omg! after i switched the ln2 bios button to right, i have bsod. after that i uninstalled all drivers of nvidia by driver sweeper within the ln2 bios. so while i was reinstalling 320.49whql, it gave again error and windows restarted when the driver was been installed. after restart, i wanna to install the nvidia driver but i failed..so what do i have to? what a bad luck again!! sorry..


you had to turn the pc off first then switch bios, turn off the pc then switch it back to default and reboot


----------



## drserk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> you had to turn the pc off first then switch bios, turn off the pc then switch it back to default and reboot


İ did but it didnt work


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> İ did but it didnt work


so your in bios 1, with the pc switched off
and you boot up and what happens


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmm... similar results to what i got on stock too, but mine were a bit higher on both cards (can't really remember). How is the Titan's cooler working for you on the 770?


I'm using a 3570k at 4.0ghz so that is probably the difference. I know from pushing the 660's as hard as they would go before that valley is slightly more CPU sensitive than Heaven and I ended up maxing what my 8320 would do before the cards did.

Titan cooler is great. People love the 2 and 3 fan aftermarket models but I've owned every single one of them thats out there besides the revised WF3 from Gigabyte and was not really fully happy with any of them because I expected more than I would from the stock offering. This card is literally silent, I never hear it and its less than 20 inches from my face. The only fan I can hear in my machine even after hours of gaming is the PSU fan on my TX550M.


----------



## t00sl0w

is there a way to keep the +12mv added in precision without having to have that stupid secondary window open?

also, anyone else notice that periodically whatever voltage changes you may have made will just straight up not work and that you have to "re-apply" them to make them start affecting the clocks/boost again?


----------



## smoke2

Could you post your GTX 770 cards VRM temperature in load from latest GPU-Z?
Please, don't forget to notice your brand!
Thanks.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> How is 320.49 WHQL did it make your card behave?


Don't know yet; got in really late last night and had a bunch of $ to do. Gotta run out the door / bck to work. Supposed to cool off a bit today so, hopefully when I get home tonight I can run it for a bit? Have the .49 driver now installed (ran driver sweeper and Revo just to be sure) and no issues yet; but, have not tried to game yet either. Appreciate your suggestion; hopefully I'll get a little of stability out of it this time? ! ? -Davis


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> i did mean dusty cause the filters were thinner than plastic on the enforcer i had.maybe they change from region to region.
> or maybe im just high again from my cancer meds? go @#%&&@ yourself.
> 
> im sorry.but dammm..why do people like pushing my buttons here on oc.net.


Relax, it was a joke. I didn't mean to offend you. You said you were high a few nights ago, so I just thought I would make a joke out it. Sarcasm and tone are unfortunately lost in online exchanges, so I can understand why you'd react that way. But anyways, I am not picking on you, and I didn't intend to offend you either. Just joking around...


----------



## drserk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> so your in bios 1, with the pc switched off
> and you boot up and what happens


Sorry for late response because i searched the reason of this problem. But there is no handled answer to this problem. And main reason looks like about softwares and overclocking trials. So i have to reinstall win8 clearly. After install win8, there is not any problem and i switch bios to ln2. İt is working now. Thanks for your software to unlock voltage







and final question about power limit. How can i increase the power limit? i cant find anyway to increase power limit without bios changing


----------



## BangBangPlay

My newest Valley run with 4.8 GHz overclock and a single EVGA GTX 770 SC;


----------



## defiler2k

I have the EK water block installed.



I prefer the XSPC stuff however, I was pleasantly surprised by the performance on this thing. Even with OC I don't go beyond 41C on temperature. XSPC literally demoed their block in FB hours after I had installed my EK block. Overall I don't like how the EK block SLI setup works however my board has enough room that I can set them up without their proprietary fittings when I expand to SLI.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> Sorry for late response because i searched the reason of this problem. But there is no handled answer to this problem. And main reason looks like about softwares and overclocking trials. So i have to reinstall win8 clearly. After install win8, there is not any problem and i switch bios to ln2. İt is working now. Thanks for your software to unlock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and final question about power limit. How can i increase the power limit? i cant find anyway to increase power limit without bios changing


You have to mod your bios for more power limit range, i did it to mine now goes to 300. Don't think it made a difference though.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Could you post your GTX 770 cards VRM temperature in load from latest GPU-Z?
> Please, don't forget to notice your brand!
> Thanks.


if you are asking me this, my gpu temps never go above 60 and are regularly in the mid 50s C.
so temp throttling wouldnt be happening especially since i up the throttle point to like 90C or something.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> How is 320.49 WHQL did it make your card behave?


I'm able to play Cry3 but, sadly BF3 is giving me a "browser plug in" needs to be up-dated? I click the update link and it does "flicker" but, nothing happens. Noticed that windows did some updates this morning / might have something to do w/ the browser problem? Cry3 did play for about an hr w/o any issues what so ever on 320.49.
Now I just need get the browser thing sorted. Someone suggested to try in in Firefox (will do in just a few min).

When I went to Guru (to find the latest firefox) I found a new link to the: "NEW NVIDIA BETA 325.71 DRIVER".

Anyone interested: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_325_71_driver_download.html


----------



## kaneandtaker

What's the actual real boost of a GTX 770?
I believe that base clock and boost clock are worthless numbers other than real boost for Keplers?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaneandtaker*
> 
> What's the actual real boost of a GTX 770?
> I believe that base clock and boost clock are worthless numbers other than real boost for Keplers?


Depends on the Brand; all of them are running different boost clock according to MFG and their particular card & model line. As an example: you will get a different boost clock w/ a standard EVGA GTX770 (1085Mhz) then you will for the EVGA GTX770 SC "super clocked" (1163Mhz) version. You won't get the full "boost" until you are playing a game that demands >98% of the card itself.

It's (kind of) the basis for the thread !?!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Could you post your GTX 770 cards VRM temperature in load from latest GPU-Z?
> Please, don't forget to notice your brand!
> Thanks.


After playing BF3 for 30-40min I'm showing 78c on my VRM; reported by HWiNFO / Ambient: 33c tonight on MSI 770L (back at stock clocks - for now).


----------



## NoDoz

Got both my cards running now. Here is my Valley extreme score.

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04LiQuiDsiLvEr/media/valleysli1_zpsc92f3570.png.html


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I am using 320.49 I have no complaints I might have a wee investigate I know the bench scores are a little lower
> I have played BF3 for an hour and hitman absolution for an hour that's about my limit of attention span before I have to look at overclock.net


Just to verify: the 320.49 driver seems absolutely stable while gaming but, my frame rates are down from upper 70's (BF3) to upper 50's to maybe low 60's w/ that driver. I think NVIDIA is getting close to "getting it right". Hopefully the next driver will have the speed of the earlier driver and stability of the newer driver?

My GPU speeds show the same 1254Mhz ("stock": reported in gaming w/ A.B.) as before but, one might wonder what NVIDIA did to "stabilize" the newer driver -> but yet; show slower frame rates ? -Davis


----------



## feznz

That's good to hear at least not crashing on 320.49 WHQL but I am surprised that you have dropped that many FPS but hey as long as it is near 60FPS

I thought I would post a screen for those looking at surround with GTX 770 SLI in my opinion it is more than adequate as long as you are happy settling with, High settings and aiming for 60FPS
If want Ultra settings with 120FPS then you might want to think about SLI titans

This is a round of BF3 Gulf of Omen 5760x1080 on high settings


----------



## rzzk552

Would my current power supply of 650w be enough for gigabyte 770 4gb? Here are the specs for it (model bps-650c) - http://www.chieftec.com/power_nitro.html. Fwiw I have i5 2500k @ 4.5, 2x8gb ram and 2ssd+2hdd.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rzzk552*
> 
> Would my current power supply of 650w be enough for gigabyte 770 4gb? Here are the specs for it (model bps-650c) - http://www.chieftec.com/power_nitro.html. Fwiw I have i5 2500k @ 4.5, 2x8gb ram and 2ssd+2hdd.


yes, you are good to go with that PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rzzk552*
> 
> Would my current power supply of 650w be enough for gigabyte 770 4gb? Here are the specs for it (model bps-650c) - http://www.chieftec.com/power_nitro.html. Fwiw I have i5 2500k @ 4.5, 2x8gb ram and 2ssd+2hdd.


I would not call what you have great by any means not if its the Nitro88+ you have


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



¨ The Chieftec Nitro SPS-750C retails for $150 without VAT in Europe (it is not available in the U.S)

High efficiency
Tight voltage regulation at +12V
Very good performance of +12V in Advanced Transient Response tests
Excellent ripple suppression at 5V and 3.3V

Moderate price/performance ratio
3.3V rail failed in 2nd Advanced Transient Response test
Loose voltage regulation at 3.3V
Mediocre ripple suppression at 12V
Only four Peripheral connectors

8.0 The Nitro SPS-750C left me with mixed feelings. On one hand it showed high efficiency, excellent ripple suppression on the minor rails and tight voltage regulation at +12V. The same rail also performed very well in Advanced Transient Response tests. On the other hand voltage regulation at minor rails and especially at 3.3V was loose, the performance of the same rails in Advanced Transient Response tests was not good at all and +12V registered unusually high ripple levels. On top of that, although quality components are used, the quality of workmanship is pretty low since we spotted many manufacturing flaws in the interior of the PSU, like bad soldering jobs, messy cable connections etc. Also the finish and in general the external construction quality is not the best I have seen from Chieftec.

Since almost all Chieftec products I have reviewed in the past featured high construction quality and very good performance/price ratio, I am pretty confident that the problems I spotted in this review are restricted to the specific sample. Also the CWT DSG platform has proven to be of high quality and with very good performance. However I am obliged to rate the sample that I had in my hands and in this case I'm having a hard time recommending it, especially with the price it has and the problems I spotted



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Chieftec/SPS-750C/

The keyword here is Mediocre ripple suppression at 12V

Can it power your system yes

Is it a great PSU you have no not really but its not super bad either


----------



## drserk

how can i unlock and edit my 770lightning LN2 bios? neither nivibitor nor kgb.exe is working to edit bios of 770L LN2 Bios. they arent compatible with 770 bios


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> how can i unlock and edit my 770lightning LN2 bios? neither nivibitor nor kgb.exe is working to edit bios of 770L LN2 Bios. they arent compatible with 770 bios


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?30356-Nvidia-Kepler-BIOS-Tweaker-v1.25-f%FCr-GTX-6xx-Reihe-680-670-660-650-UPDATE

what i used


----------



## drserk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?30356-Nvidia-Kepler-BIOS-Tweaker-v1.25-f%FCr-GTX-6xx-Reihe-680-670-660-650-UPDATE
> 
> what i used


thank you







you help me always


----------



## Ultisym

Has anyone been playing with the kepler tweaker on the 700 series? I know it was helpful on the 660s but I have not had time to even open the 770 bios up and look yet. Cant see why it would be a problem.


----------



## Krazee

My card is coming in today, cannot wait!!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I'm able to play Cry3 but, sadly BF3 is giving me a "browser plug in" needs to be up-dated? I click the update link and it does "flicker" but, nothing happens. Noticed that windows did some updates this morning / might have something to do w/ the browser problem? Cry3 did play for about an hr w/o any issues what so ever on 320.49.
> Now I just need get the browser thing sorted. Someone suggested to try in in Firefox (will do in just a few min).
> 
> When I went to Guru (to find the latest firefox) I found a new link to the: "NEW NVIDIA BETA 325.71 DRIVER".
> 
> Anyone interested: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_325_71_driver_download.html


Firefox it is working ok for me. The browser plugin sometimes will need a reinstall...should be in your downloads folder.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> That's good to hear at least not crashing on 320.49 WHQL but I am surprised that you have dropped that many FPS but hey as long as it is near 60FPS
> 
> I thought I would post a screen for those looking at surround with GTX 770 SLI in my opinion it is more than adequate as long as you are happy settling with, High settings and aiming for 60FPS
> If want Ultra settings with 120FPS then you might want to think about SLI titans
> 
> This is a round of BF3 Gulf of Omen 5760x1080 on high settings


Damn....I'll take the extra FOV that reso provides on Low....and smile.


----------



## malmental

SLI - incoming...


----------



## Thoth420

Yay grats Mal you decided!

Random question guys: So on my old system I used to get the occasional security update for visual basic 2005, 2008 and 2010 respectively (old publish date 4/12) in my windows update list and just installed them. However every few months they would show up again....same code, same update....at this point already installed (successfully I may add). So they finally showed up last night and I opted to not bother with them. Anyone else have this happen? Normal?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Post you Valley Scores in the Valley Thread. We need GTX 770 owners.

Even if you have FX 8320 post, even setups with Titan or GTX 780 has FX CPUs or i7 920.

Don't be afraid of posting all you scores.


----------



## jetguat

EVGA GeForce GTX 770 SC with or without ACX (love the green LED)

EVGA offers quite the variety of gtx 770 cards. Looking at one with SC already in it. Aside from the memory (2GB vs 4GB) there are essentially three models.

1) with with standard cooling (02G-P4-2771-KR)
2) with the new ACX cooling (02G-P4-2774-KR)
3) with maybe the TITAN cooling ( 02G-P4-3771-KR)

I had been looking at option #2. seems like it got quite good stock cooling and has good reviews. But as I think about my new rig being planned I sorta wanted a green theme. and option #3 above has the GeForce 770 light up in green on the edge, which ascetically should look cool. I cant really find much in the way of performance comparision in #2 and #3 and wondered what your guys views might be.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetguat*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 770 SC with or with ACX (love the green LED)
> 
> EVGA offers quite the variety of gtx 770 cards. Looking at one with SC already in it. Aside from the memory (2GB vs 4GB) there are essentially three models.
> 
> 1) with with standard cooling (02G-P4-2771-KR)
> 2) with the new ACX cooling (02G-P4-2774-KR)
> 3) with maybe the TITAN cooling ( 02G-P4-3771-KR)
> 
> I had been looking at option #2. seems like it got quite good stock cooling and has good reviews. But as I think about my new rig being planned I sorta wanted a green theme. and option #3 above has the GeForce 770 light up in green on the edge, which ascetically should look cool. I cant really find much in the way of performance comparision in #2 and #3 and wondered what your guys views might be.


I have the ACX model SC. If the 3 option was available I would have taken that. With that said however the ACX cooler is amazing, the fans are quiet(not as quiet as asus direct cu2 but good enough) and the cooler does its job very very well. Max temp 70C, Avg Temp 63C, Idle 28C. The chokes on the EVGA are the weak point in that they whine a bit under heavy load(more of a buzz) and that may "break in" and go away. End of the day minor annoyance if you have an otherwise quiet box and room....but I think the same chokes in all 3 choices the only difference would be the shrouds on 1 or 3 may drown it out more. From what I read the titan cooler should net lower temps than the reference blower but the acx should buy more headroom than both. If you want more heat headroom go ACX. If you want a sweet looking card go 3. I see no reason to go 1.

Also keep in mind the ACX dumps heat into your case while the blower fans run the standard intake internal exhaust out the back.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Post you Valley Scores in the Valley Thread. We need GTX 770 owners.
> 
> Even if you have FX 8320 post, even setups with Titan or GTX 780 has FX CPUs or i7 920.
> 
> Don't be afraid of posting all you scores.


+1


----------



## Chomuco

770gtx evga acx sc o msi gtx 680 lightning ??


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 770gtx evga acx sc o msi gtx 680 lightning ??


prices, which is cheaper.?


----------



## fateswarm

Does this overclock at all? I was told by AMD fans that it's a 'mere overclocked 680' but I realized chip's stepping designation is slightly upgraded. I assume it was just for more stable overclocks since the main features appear unchanged. So, does it?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Does this overclock at all? I *was told by AMD fans* that it's a 'mere overclocked 680' but I realized chip's stepping designation is slightly upgraded. I assume it was just for more stable overclocks since the main features appear unchanged. So, does it?


----------



## fateswarm

Well it was the truth


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Well it was the truth


----------



## stonetrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Has anyone been playing with the kepler tweaker on the 700 series? I know it was helpful on the 660s but I have not had time to even open the 770 bios up and look yet. Cant see why it would be a problem.


I had a play with it with my EVGA 770 SC.
I upped the stock clocks slightly and raised the power limit, though without enabling more voltage it seems like it could be wasted.

Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any way to raise the voltage limit on these yet though hopefully there will soon.

I've got the EK waterblock on mine, reaches around 1350mHz core stable and 7500mHz memory clock. Doesn't break 55c


----------



## EZjijy

I just received my EVGA 770 SC ACX and there's two flaws I've found already.
First, the fans create this pulsating noise at higher RPM's. Though, after pushing it with some benchmarks, I think its slowly getting better.
Second, there's that infamous coil whine...I didn't think that was going to be a problem anymore, but... sadface.

Performs great though!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


Fine. You don't want to help in this thread. But it's fine. I found some benchmarks. Now I only have to find 680 benchmarks to compare.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You don't want to help in this thread. But it's fine. I found some benchmarks. Now I only have to find 680 benchmarks to compare.
Click to expand...

I'm more in a messy mood today..


----------



## Krazee

Huge difference


----------



## fateswarm

I realized those "AMD fans" got it completely wrong.







The cards are almost on the same GPU speed and the memory is higher clocked (I don't know if it's the same one). Since the chip has a higher stepping as well (possibly for stability fixes and tweaks), it's definitely not just a 680 but at least a lightly improved 680. Well, I wouldn't blame them if they still call it a 680 knockoff, but it's definitely an improvement having a 770 over a 680.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I realized those "AMD fans" got it completely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cards are almost on the same GPU speed and the memory is higher clocked (I don't know if it's the same one). Since the chip has a higher stepping as well (possibly for stability fixes and tweaks), it's definitely not just a 680 but at least a lightly improved 680. Well, I wouldn't blame them if they still call it a 680 knockoff, but it's definitely an improvement having a 770 over a 680.


nicely stated...


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I realized those "AMD fans" got it completely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cards are almost on the same GPU speed and the memory is higher clocked (I don't know if it's the same one). Since the chip has a higher stepping as well (possibly for stability fixes and tweaks), it's definitely not just a 680 but at least a *lightly* improved 680. Well, I wouldn't blame them if they still call it a 680 knockoff, but it's definitely an improvement having a 770 over a 680.


You said it, a *lightly* improved 680. Don't expect any GTX 770 to be able to achieve as high OCs as the HD 7970.

Tell me, do you see much GTX 770 or GTX 680 in this top 100 ranking? But you see MANY GTx Titan, GTX 780 or HD 7970. http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings#start=0#interval=20

My GTX 680 overclocks like average and I still get 54 fps in Valley, its 3 fps away from the best GTX 770 score.


----------



## fateswarm

Relax, I didn't say it's a good replacement over an 680 but a better choice given the two.


----------



## Ultisym

Karlitos, etc why exactly did you come to this thread? Was it some sort of desire to start some kind of crap? There is no doubt some 680 re branding going on but some very positive improvements such as the higher speed ram. Am i missing something? What is your goal here?


----------



## fateswarm

Is it worth getting the Lightning by MSI over a 3X OC by Gigabyte? The latter is quite cheaper and it should still get almost if not the same overclock right?


----------



## malmental

I have the later and it sure works for me...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You said it, a *lightly* improved 680. Don't expect any GTX 770 to be able to achieve as high OCs as the HD 7970.
> 
> Tell me, do you see much GTX 770 or GTX 680 in this top 100 ranking? But you see MANY GTx Titan, GTX 780 or HD 7970. http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings#start=0#interval=20
> 
> My GTX 680 overclocks like average and I still get 54 fps in Valley, its 3 fps away from the best GTX 770 score.


That being said over the 680 its also a hundred bucks cheaper if you want to buy in the same prive range as a 680 was then we need to buy a 780 ehich definetly spanks the 680 remanufactored or not the 770 is a cheaper way to highend graphics cards without the highend price which would be in the neighborhood of 550 to 700 for what a 680 was brand new where was were paying 380 to 500 for a 770. These are all bench test too 2 or 3 frames either way is not going ro make or break a card my beat friend runs a 7970 can't tell a difference same frames per game so is my other buddies 680. As far as pperformance per dollar the 770 is a great alt to a 680 nothing wrong with amd either its all personal prefrence some games are tailored for amd some for nvidia but there are a lot more determining factors such as processor and processor speed ram etc not just the card its self.

Sorry for typos my S3 I am still trying to get used to typing on it.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Karlitos, etc why exactly did you come to this thread? Was it some sort of desire to start some kind of crap? There is no doubt some 680 re branding going on but some very positive improvements such as the higher speed ram. Am i missing something? *What is your goal here?*


Why are you frustrated? I can have my opinion if I want. By the way, I stated facts. I never spoke about the price and my comment wasn't negative.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> That being said over the 680 its also a hundred bucks cheaper if you want to buy in the same prive range as a 680 was then we need to buy a 780 ehich definetly spanks the 680 remanufactored or not the 770 is a cheaper way to highend graphics cards without the highend price which would be in the neighborhood of 550 to 700 for what a 680 was brand new where was were paying 380 to 500 for a 770. These are all bench test too 2 or 3 frames either way is not going ro make or break a card my beat friend runs a 7970 can't tell a difference same frames per game so is my other buddies 680. As far as pperformance per dollar the 770 is a great alt to a 680 nothing wrong with amd either its all personal prefrence some games are tailored for amd some for nvidia but there are a lot more determining factors such as processor and processor speed ram etc not just the card its self.
> 
> Sorry for typos my S3 I am still trying to get used to typing on it.


I know the GTX 770 is one of the best price performance card along with the GTX 760. I never spoke about the price by the way.

Please check this graph to understand that the GTX 770 is just a beafed up GTX 680. With the GTX 770, in my opinion, you are guaranteed to get high OCs but not higher than the highest GTX 680s... but still lower than the HD 7970.
(I don't know why you guys caught my comment as negative, its just facts, I just replied to fateswarm comment)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I realized those "AMD fans" got it completely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cards are almost on the same GPU speed and the memory is higher clocked (I don't know if it's the same one). Since the chip has a higher stepping as well (possibly for stability fixes and tweaks), it's definitely not just a 680 but at least a lightly improved 680. Well, I wouldn't blame them if they still call it a 680 knockoff, but it's definitely an improvement having a 770 over a 680.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Relax, I didn't say it's a good replacement over an 680 but a better choice given the two.


770 is a great replacement (_*yes, I said it*_







) *if* you don't own a 680 with an aftermarket cooler or a reference 680 with H20 cooling. It makes no sense to buy a 680 at this point if you don't own one unless you can get a 680 at least $60 to $75 cheaper. Now comparing the 770 to the 7970 GHz, they trade blows...The difference in gaming performance between theses 2 cards are barely noticeable *but if* you're a bench-mark junkie & depending how you're cooling your gpu, that makes your gpu choice a bit more critical when comparing the 770 & 7970GHz.

I was about to buy the 7970GHz because of the free games until the sales rep told me he'll hook me up with Metro Light + the AMD games







...So in my situation, the 770 was definitely the better deal









http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/DCUII_zpsbd074aca.jpg.html

http://s671.photobucket.com/user/drBlahMan/media/DCUII2_zps87a14d76.jpg.html

*Hey*, *Yungbenny911*...I'm back in full effect buddy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Is it worth getting the Lightning by MSI over a 3X OC by Gigabyte? The latter is quite cheaper and it should still get almost if not the same overclock right?


Honestly...no. Save that *$50* & just buy either MSI TF Gaming, ASUS DCU II OC, Gigabyte Windforce OC or EVGA SC ACX


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Why are you frustrated? I can have my opinion if I want. By the way, I stated facts. I never spoke about the price and my comment wasn't negative.


I nevee said you didn't speak facts and what you said was true I was just pointing out price does play a part to I am not going to tell someone to sell there 680 for a 770 and its going to blow there mind but some people have to have the latest and greatest in that case yeah a 770 be the same as there 680 for a cheaper price


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I nevee said you didn't speak facts and what you said was true I was just pointing out price does play a part to I am not going to tell someone to sell there 680 for a 770 and its going to blow there mind but some people have to have the latest and greatest in that case yeah a 770 be the same as there 680 for a cheaper price


True, the GTx 770 is a killer when it comes to price, I would never hesitate between a GTX 770 and a GTX 680... GTX 770 all the way for sure.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You said it, a *lightly* improved 680. Don't expect any GTX 770 to be able to achieve as high OCs as the HD 7970.
> 
> Tell me, do you see much GTX 770 or GTX 680 in this top 100 ranking? But you see MANY GTx Titan, GTX 780 or HD 7970. http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings#start=0#interval=20
> 
> My GTX 680 overclocks like average and I still get 54 fps in Valley, its 3 fps away from the best GTX 770 score.


I love HWbot and overclocked cards as much as the next guy, but you know the only reason there are so many 7970's up there is because they can turn tesselation off. I still believe Tahiti XT is a stronger chip than GK104 (especially overclocked), but HWbot results are not a good way to illustrate your point.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I love HWbot and overclocked cards as much as the next guy, but you know the only reason there are so many 7970's up there is because they can turn tesselation off. I still believe Tahiti XT is a stronger chip than GK104 (especially overclocked), but HWbot results are not a good way to illustrate your point.


You can disable tesselation with Nvidia too mate


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You said it, a *lightly* improved 680. Don't expect any GTX 770 to be able to achieve as high OCs as the HD 7970.
> 
> Tell me, do you see much GTX 770 or GTX 680 in this top 100 ranking? But you see MANY GTx Titan, GTX 780 or HD 7970. http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings#start=0#interval=20
> 
> My GTX 680 overclocks like average and I still get 54 fps in Valley, its 3 fps away from the best GTX 770 score.


I agree with you to an extent Karlitos, the only difference is the price as you pointed out already. The 770 is basically a 680 just cheaper, a little more bandwidth, and a year older. But the valley thread results (that you cite for reference) are all based on synthetic benchmarks, which are influenced by other components. For instance I can't top any of the 770's that are running with i7's, but that doesn't indicate that my particular card is slower. My entire system may be slightly slower, but that isn't what we are discussing, is it? So basically what I am saying is that every score on that spreadsheet is skewed one way or another depending on the CPU and it's overclock. Im not saying that you still can't form conclusions from the data, but every score is coming from a different set of variables.

So what would the difference be between a 680 and a 770 on the same system? From what I have seen (before buying my card) is that the 770 is always slightly faster (4-5 fps) and in most cases cooler than the 680. This video is a good example of this, it compares the 670, 680, 770, and 780 in real time "in game benchmarks";


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You can disable tesselation with Nvidia too mate


And get a valid 3Dmark11 run?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I agree with you to an extent Karlitos, the only difference is the price as you pointed out already. The 770 is basically a 680 just cheaper, a little more bandwidth, and a year older. But the valley thread results (that you cite for reference) are all based on *synthetic benchmarks*, which are influenced by other components. For instance I can't top any of the 770's that are running with i7's, but that doesn't indicate that my particular card is slower. My entire system may be slightly slower, but that isn't what we are discussing, is it? So basically what I am saying is that every score on that spreadsheet is skewed one way or another depending on the CPU and it's overclock. Im not saying that you still can't form conclusions from the data, but every score is coming from a different set of variables.
> 
> *So what would the difference be between a 680 and a 770 on the same system? From what I have seen (before buying my card) is that the 770 is always slightly faster (4-5 fps) and in most cases cooler than the 680. This video is a good example of this, it compares the 670, 680, 770, and 780 in real time "in game benchmarks";*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*True* +rep.

But Valley is not a synthetic Benchmarks


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> But Valley is not a synthetic Benchmarks


I'm so glad its not, kinda curious on this 680 vs 770 train of thought though. I think one of my buddies has a 680 he is not using, I might try and borrow it and do some back to back benches with everything else being exactly the same.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Is it worth getting the Lightning by MSI over a 3X OC by Gigabyte? The latter is quite cheaper and it should still get almost if not the same overclock right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You said it, a *lightly* improved 680. Don't expect any GTX 770 to be able to achieve as high OCs as the HD 7970.
> 
> Tell me, do you see much GTX 770 or GTX 680 in this top 100 ranking? But you see MANY GTx Titan, GTX 780 or HD 7970. http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings#start=0#interval=20
> 
> My GTX 680 overclocks like average and I still get 54 fps in Valley, its 3 fps away from the best GTX 770 score.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you to an extent Karlitos, the only difference is the price as you pointed out already. The 770 is basically a 680 just cheaper, a little more bandwidth, and a year older. But the valley thread results (that you cite for reference) are all based on synthetic benchmarks, which are influenced by other components. For instance I can't top any of the 770's that are running with i7's, but that doesn't indicate that my particular card is slower. My entire system may be slightly slower, but that isn't what we are discussing, is it? So basically what I am saying is that every score on that spreadsheet is skewed one way or another depending on the CPU and it's overclock. Im not saying that you still can't form conclusions from the data, but every score is coming from a different set of variables.
> 
> So what would the difference be between a 680 and a 770 on the same system? From what I have seen (before buying my card) is that the 770 is always slightly faster (4-5 fps) and in most cases cooler than the 680. This video is a good example of this, it compares the 670, 680, 770, and 780 in real time "in game benchmarks";
Click to expand...

I've kinda thought and said that before.
good point.

not picking sides here..









KaRLiToS puts in some work and helps bunches..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I've kinda thought and said that before.
> good point.
> 
> not picking sides here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaRLiToS puts in some work and helps bunches..


Yeah, I'm really aware that there are some variables that can affect the results, but I think making the average can really give a good idea.

That is also why I did this graph :  You be the judge









That way, you can see ALL results


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm so glad its not, kinda curious on this 680 vs 770 train of thought though. I think one of my buddies has a 680 he is not using, I might try and borrow it and do some back to back benches with everything else being exactly the same.


Yea that would be nice to see me and my buddy were going to do that with his 7970 since everyone its hard to compare since he is using a 8350 and I am using a 3930k. That's why I don't compare mine to others because like I said and someone else said there are a lot more determining factors in benchs I use my benchs for my own improvement to see how tweaks helped or hurt me. The 680 vs 770 I can tell is going to be a never ending debate though I can already tell. Hey who knows though the new amd coming out may put this to shame and we all jump ship and the debate will end. I was about to buy a 680 but the 700s were coming out so I waited and it worked out well.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea that would be nice to see me and my buddy were going to do that with his 7970 since everyone its hard to compare since he is using a 8350 and I am using a 3930k. That's why I don't compare mine to others because like I said and someone else said there are a lot more determining factors in benchs I use my benchs for my own improvement to see how tweaks helped or hurt me. The 680 vs 770 I can tell is going to be a never ending debate though I can already tell. Hey who knows though the new amd coming out may put this to shame and we all jump ship and the debate will end. I was about to buy a 680 but the 700s were coming out so I waited and it worked out well.


I'll see if I can get it for this weekend, I can also include the 7950 I still have before its given away next week.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep and it is all we have in my area(area being my street....surrounded by FIOS).


Finally moved my Rig upstairs and have it cat5 hard wired to the router: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2831554820


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Firefox it is working ok for me. The browser plugin sometimes will need a reinstall...should be in your downloads folder.


Hey Thoth: yeah; I didn't feel like dealing w/ the IE10 plug in bugs last night so I just d/l the latest version of Firefox. I still feel like I'm loosing almost 10FPS w/ the .49 driver but, it did run stable (w/ a 72F room ambient / case ambient is a radical variable) w/ BF3 and Cry3 for quite some time. No crashes or artifacts !?! -Davis


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Finally moved my Rig upstairs and have it cat5 hard wired to the router: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2831554820


http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2831616881
I had VDSL installed yesterday I am happy but the exchanger is about 200m away








I didn't know there was an IE10 bug with BF3 I have never used any other browser
my motto don't fix till it's broke

I wish there was a free GPU benchmark that was simply A FPS score and had no settings able to changed with physics based on GPU as most games are based.
This can make results very confusing.
given the right bottlenecked dual/single core CPU paired with a GTX 770 could be out benched by a
GTX 275 with a heavily OCed hexi/octocore CPU
even though the GTX 770 was pushing more FPS

I am going to change out my loop this weekend these babies are going under water


----------



## Apolladan

was playing far cry 3 and noticed some weird red lines in the water

are these artifacts or is this just a graphics glitch?


----------



## Siigari

Just ran Valley. Really excited, I seem to have a well-performing card.

Stock (Titan cooling SC):



OC: (101% Power target, +115 clock, +185 memory clock)



Heck yeah! Gonna tweak some more.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> was playing far cry 3 and noticed some weird red lines in the water
> 
> are these artifacts or is this just a graphics glitch?


glitch


----------



## fateswarm

Guys, don't forget that 770 has a slightly higher stepping. It is not the same chip. It has exactly the same features you see on tables but it definitely isn't exactly the same product. Of course, I suspect that it mainly has minor fixes and tweaks that improve overclocking but it's not right to consider it 'exactly the same' with a 680.

i.e. that's why you may see tiny improvements over 680 even on the same clocks for both GPU and VRAM.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Guys, don't forget that 770 has a slightly higher stepping. It is not the same chip. It has exactly the same features you see on tables but it definitely isn't exactly the same product. Of course, I suspect that it mainly has minor fixes and tweaks that improve overclocking but it's not right to consider it 'exactly the same' with a 680.
> 
> i.e. that's why you may see tiny improvements over 680 even on the same clocks for both GPU and VRAM.


Yeah I agree with you. Even if its a stepping, the 770s generally overclock better and the memory is a bonus for sure. I would tell the 680 owner to keep their gpu if they are happy with the cooler. I would upgrade regardless because I love new hardware, but fps improvements wouldnt be crazy huge. If a 680 owner needs noticeable gains I would say a 780 is the route to go if single card is preferred.

I am glad nvidia released the 770 the way they did. Its a 680 on steroids at a great price. If they did more with the 770 it would probably be another $100 over what we are paying now for what? Another 3fps?

Have a great weekend guys


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Hey all, getting my birthday present to myself in the mail today, EVGA GeForce GTX770 SuperClocked with EVGA ACX Cooler









Cant wait to install this beast!!

I am replacing a GTX 570 superclocked with it. I need to read up on how to overclock the GK104, as I have no idea how to with the boost and all that..anyone have a guide I can read into?

I will post some benchies once I get the card installed and list my 570 for sale


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Hey Thoth: yeah; I didn't feel like dealing w/ the IE10 plug in bugs last night so I just d/l the latest version of Firefox. I still feel like I'm loosing almost 10FPS w/ the .49 driver but, it did run stable (w/ a 72F room ambient / case ambient is a radical variable) w/ BF3 and Cry3 for quite some time. No crashes or artifacts !?! -Davis


I also lose a bit of FPS in some games from .18 to .49 but nothing to be concerned about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> was playing far cry 3 and noticed some weird red lines in the water
> 
> are these artifacts or is this just a graphics glitch?


Glitch like someone else said.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Hey all, getting my birthday present to myself in the mail today, EVGA GeForce GTX770 SuperClocked with EVGA ACX Cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to install this beast!!
> 
> I am replacing a GTX 570 superclocked with it. I need to read up on how to overclock the GK104, as I have no idea how to with the boost and all that..anyone have a guide I can read into?
> 
> I will post some benchies once I get the card installed and list my 570 for sale


Found a GTX 670 OC Master guide on here, so I will dabble in that...what is the temp the GTX 770 will throttle at?

Also, can anyone share some custom fan profiles they are using on the card?


----------



## malmental

Patiently awaiting for Monday...

Our Lord in Heaven..
May UPS not go under and fold their business over the next three days.
The Brown Truck will live...

Amen..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I agree with you. Even if its a stepping, the 770s generally overclock better and the memory is a bonus for sure. I would tell the 680 owner to keep their gpu if they are happy with the cooler. I would upgrade regardless because I love new hardware, but fps improvements wouldnt be crazy huge. If a 680 owner needs noticeable gains I would say a 780 is the route to go if single card is preferred.
> 
> I am glad nvidia released the 770 the way they did. *Its a 680 on steroids at a great price*. If they did more with the 770 it would probably be another $100 over what we are paying now for what? Another 3fps?
> 
> Have a great weekend guys


Nicely SAID! I personally NEVER thought of buying a 680 because it was not worth it to me. I got the 770 because of the price/performance, and I don't care if it is slightly faster than a 680. Nvidia never released the 770 to be compared to the 680. The 770 was released to replace the 670; hence the 399 price tag.

I really don't care about AMD GPU's, and i might never use one in my system because of the way i play my games. I care a lot about graphic details and i like 3D, but AMD does not provide the full gaming experience for me, that's why i go with Nvidia. I don't know why Mr Karlitos keeps trying to prove that the 770 is a _"been there, done that"_ GPU..... Like, NO ONE ON THIS OWNERS CLUB CARES!

People have their reasons for buying a 770 as opposed to a 7970. You don't see me posting on the 7970's thread do you? Why, because i don't care if the 7970 is pulling 50 FPS above the 770. It's a "no factor" to me, it CANNOT satisfy my gaming needs.

NVIDIA and AMD are different, and I wish he would just understand that some people don't really care if a 770 is 400$ with no games, and a 7970 is 350$ with 12 games lol. It's just preference







. The 780 is a wonderful GPU for it's price, but just as i've said previously, people have a limit to how much they are willing to spend to play games. It does not mean they cannot buy 780 SLI or Titan SLI, I myself can buy more than 8 Titans if i wanted to. But it's just insane to me to spend that much money to play games







.. I'll much rather use that money to go on a 2 week vacation to somewhere fancy







.


----------



## Rbby258

Before i had my 770 i had 3 7950's and the amount of issues i had was a joke. The amount of times i booted up my pc and had no audio detected through hdmi was a joke and it wasn't a 30 second fix. It takes at least an hour to fix and there was never a obvious thing that fixed it. You had to do everything more than once then randomly it would start to work. That was the main issue but there was others. Also didn't loose to much performance going from 3 cards to one, 3 7950's in my rig scored 18,999 in 3dmark 11, 770 scores 12,300


----------



## jezzer

I am back in the club, first switched from two 770s to one 780 and now switched back to two 770s again lol. One 780 did not cut 120hz gaming.

Anyway just recieved two of these, will be building them in later today and im back in the 770 club


----------



## malmental

^
looks sweet...


----------



## malmental

here's a sweet deal I just came across..
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=GA-N770O2G&c=fr&pid=851ef35248a8b9555a3952d7ef439c4fdd9b930e644ecc9c3911e2067b373fb4

Part#: GA-N770O2G
Package: RETAIL
Manufacturer: GIGABYTE
Manufacturer Part#: GV-N770OC-2GD

HiTechLegion's Editor's Choice, Guru3D Recommended
Receive a download coupon for Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist Game

List Price: $418.99
Price: $398.99
You Save: $20.00(5%)

NO TAX..


----------



## jezzer

Tight fit but it fits, not done tho. Despite the coolers are SLI optimized and suck air from aside i think i have to get mr. dremel out to make some side fan mounts.


----------



## Scorpion49

I got my free EVGA backplate today, it hasn't even been a week since I requested it. Going to install it in a few.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nicely SAID! I personally NEVER thought of buying a 680 because it was not worth it to me. I got the 770 because of the price/performance, and I don't care if it is slightly faster than a 680. Nvidia never released the 770 to be compared to the 680. The 770 was released to replace the 670; hence the 399 price tag.
> 
> I really don't care about AMD GPU's, and i might never use one in my system because of the way i play my games. I care a lot about graphic details and i like 3D, but AMD does not provide the full gaming experience for me, that's why i go with Nvidia. I don't know why Mr Karlitos keeps trying to prove that the 770 is a _"been there, done that"_ GPU..... Like, NO ONE ON THIS OWNERS CLUB CARES!
> 
> People have their reasons for buying a 770 as opposed to a 7970. You don't see me posting on the 7970's thread do you? Why, because i don't care if the 7970 is pulling 50 FPS above the 770. It's a "no factor" to me, it CANNOT satisfy my gaming needs.
> 
> NVIDIA and AMD are different, and I wish he would just understand that some people don't really care if a 770 is 400$ with no games, and a 7970 is 350$ with 12 games lol. It's just preference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 780 is a wonderful GPU for it's price, but just as i've said previously, people have a limit to how much they are willing to spend to play games. It does not mean they cannot buy 780 SLI or Titan SLI, I myself can buy more than 8 Titans if i wanted to. But it's just insane to me to spend that much money to play games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I'll much rather use that money to go on a 2 week vacation to somewhere fancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah dude Im right there with you on that! The bundles are nice but I wasnt interested in the games, I have little time to game AND I already own the games im interested in. Im an nvidia fan no doubt about it but AMD always has a catch for me whether its gpu's or cpu's lol. I love playing with new hardware, Past 2 years I have had I think 5 cpu's and 5 or 6 gpu's. I did consider the 7970 before a 770 but the only two I would consider are both $500 (lightning and rog), and compared to the $410 I paid for my asus 770, I just couldnt justify the extra money. It would have been my first amd gpu since probably 2005 (ati) or so but the 770 pricing just won me over. Getting a top tier 770 in the $400-450 I couldnt see spending $500 on a single 7970. Same with the cpu's, Im stuck on matx, I just really enjoy the form factor. But kinda being bored by how easily an intel overclocks, I would love to play with some amd cpu's again but they dont offer a single high end matx mobo. Thats why I might make the wifes new pc an FM2 socket system for some cheap overclocking fun. Its the one thing I wish intel did....Unlocked i3!

Come to think of it....When reviews first came out on the 770 I was a little bummed since I sold my 670 in dec for $320. BUT when I saw the prices I was ALL ABOUT IT, got excited and picked it up I think 2-3days after launch. The 770 was all about a great price for me, otherwise I probably would have gone for the 660 sli route, even though I really dont want to sli since I am on the fence about doing a watercooled itx build. I also only game maybe 3-4hrs a week on 1080p/120hz on bf3 and the 770 has NOOOoooo problems at that. I may sli and stick to matx if bf4 is harder on gpu's but I dont think it will hurt performance much. On ultra I average 90-100fps on bf3 already. If I turn off msaa I think I get 120fps averages if I remember right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I am back in the club, first switched from two 770s to one 780 and now switched back to two 770s again lol. One 780 did not cut 120hz gaming.
> 
> Anyway just recieved two of these, will be building them in later today and im back in the 770 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Drooooool! Knew you were overseas when I saw these, then I saw your location haha. Look great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I got my free EVGA backplate today, it hasn't even been a week since I requested it. Going to install it in a few.


Gotta love evga. I really wanted to go with them now with their custom cooler, but since my tj08e case has the cooler face upward, I didnt really like the abs looking fan shroud too much. If I had a standard case, their backplate is I think the best looking one out! Then asus


----------



## KamikazeKazzazi

Here is my Amazing EVGA GTX 770 w/ ACX cooling!!!!!!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *True* +rep.
> 
> But Valley is not a synthetic Benchmarks


Thanks, yeah I have synthetic benchmarks on the brain with all of this Haswell overclocking business. The reason I posted that video was to show that each GPU handles different games with different success. The 680 did handle some sequences slightly better than the 770, but those instances were few and far between. For the most part the 770 was "slightly" ahead, where it should be given the slight hardware improvements over the 680. So because of this it is difficult to compare two similar cards and declare a winner. One card may perform better in some games or programs and then worse in others. I guess it is up to the buyer to do their research and decide what is right for their specific needs.

I do applaud and acknowledge the time and effort you have spent compiling and analyzing the data. As long as you don't have an agenda and are looking at it objectively of course...


----------



## Thoth420

Just got Bioshock Infiniite....first game all year I can't find a graphics bug or glitch in. Kudos 2K. Looks and runs very well on the 770 too.


----------



## Scorpion49

Welp, super disappointed. I was hoping to play BL2 with high physx but the card is not capable of it. Frame rates are consistently below 30 even with the other settings not maxed out


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Welp, super disappointed. I was hoping to play BL2 with high physx but the card is not capable of it. Frame rates are consistently below 30 even with the other settings not maxed out


Same thing with my GTX 680 mate. I had to settle for medium Phyx and even then I have dips to the 30 fps ( and I don't use Adaptive V-Sync with Half the refresh rate).

On the other end, my GTX 780 ran it easily even at stock clocks.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Same thing with my GTX 680 mate. I had to settle for medium Phyx and even then I have dips to the 30 fps ( and I don't use Adaptive V-Sync with Half the refresh rate).
> 
> On the other end, my GTX 780 ran it easily even at stock clocks.


Yeah, looks like I may be taking advantage of the step-up program. Playing at 2560x1600 isn't helping.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, looks like I may be taking advantage of the step-up program. Playing at 2560x1600 isn't helping.


I am playing at 2560x1440









In Valley I had 49 fps with my GTX 780

I will test my GTX 680 now for you


----------



## Selquist979

Got my backplate today! man I didn't think this card could look any better, but with the backplate it sure does look sexy.


----------



## KaRLiToS

This is with light OC, 1230Mhz Core and / 1712 Mhz Memory

I will add my score to the Graph and redo it. YungBenny had 33.6 in this bench with his GTX 770.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> This is with light OC, 1230Mhz Core and / 1712 Mhz Memory
> 
> I will add my score to the Graph and redo it. YungBenny had 33.6 in this bench with his GTX 770.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I believe my 770 will run better on an actual 1440p monitor, downsampling has always had issues for me, but that's the only way i can test on such resolutions; for example, if i downsample a game, i have high tendencies of randomly crashing. However, playing on my actual 1080p resolution results in Zero crashes.

Should i get a 1440p monitor? Idk, the 770 SLi performance is just over the top for 1080p lol... I want to get a 1440p monitor so bad, but i can't lose 3d vision


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe my 770 will run better on an actual 1440p monitor, downsampling has always had issues for me, but that's the only way i can test on such resolutions; for example, if i downsample a game, i have high tendencies of randomly crashing. However, playing on my actual 1080p resolution results in Zero crashes.
> 
> Should i get a 1440p monitor? Idk, the 770 SLi performance is just over the top for 1080p lol... I want to get a 1440p monitor so bad, but i can't lose 3d vision


Which games do you use 3d vision on? I havent really used 3d vision much except for bf3 on one campaign.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe my 770 will run better on an actual 1440p monitor, downsampling has always had issues for me, but that's the only way i can test on such resolutions; for example, if i downsample a game, i have high tendencies of randomly crashing. However, playing on my actual 1080p resolution results in Zero crashes.
> 
> Should i get a 1440p monitor? Idk, the 770 SLi performance is just over the top for 1080p lol... I want to get a 1440p monitor so bad, but i can't lose 3d vision


I get 53-54 fps with my GTX 680 at 1080p with light OC. You get 57 fps.


----------



## bmancreations

What drivers are everyone running? I am on 320.49 and I still get crashes (desktop, not talking games) every couple hours.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> What drivers are everyone running? I am on 320.49 and I still get crashes (desktop, not talking games) every couple hours.


I have been on .18 the past week or so. Are you using google chrome by chance?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Which games do you use 3d vision on? I havent really used 3d vision much except for bf3 on one campaign.


almost all of them, i use the Helix mods to fix a lot of games to look proper in 3D vision. The games i enjoy the most are Kingdoms of amalur, Batman, and Sleeping dogs... Crysis 3 was also Friggin AWESOME in 3D. hehe, my first gaming laptop was 3D capable (Dell Xps 17), and since then, i've been stuck on 3D... It's just amazing playing games and feeling like you're there







, especially games with physx capabilities,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I get 53-54 fps with my GTX 680 at 1080p with light OC. You get 57 fps.


Fair enough... I guess downsampling does tell how performance would be


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> What drivers are everyone running? I am on 320.49 and I still get crashes (desktop, not talking games) every couple hours.


I (believe I can) speak on behalf of the "770 Owners club": your problem and question are valid however, we will need more specifics to (properly) answer your question. Could you please either; include your computer components: over clocks etc.: or; (better yet), fill out your "Sig Rig" so that we can better address your inquire. -Davis


----------



## Krazee

Debating about stepping up to a 780 instead of the 770 sc I have now


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Just got Bioshock Infiniite....first game all year I can't find a graphics bug or glitch in. Kudos 2K. Looks and runs very well on the 770 too.


Where you get it & how much?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Where you get it & how much?


$29.99 steam sale


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> $29.99 steam sale


Is worth it as a game? I'm d/l (re-installing) Black Ops -> looks like it's gonna take a while. Starting to hate "Steam" !?!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Is worth it as a game? I'm d/l (re-installing) Black Ops -> looks like it's gonna take a while. Starting to hate "Steam" !?!


 COD_Black.jpg 159k .jpg file


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have been on .18 the past week or so. Are you using google chrome by chance?


Yes I am running the latest Chrome.

And my specs are these.

Intel Core i7 4770K 3.5GHz Quad Core
ASRock Z87E Mini ITX
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3 1866 RAM
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 770 2GB Overclock Edition
Samsung 840 Series 500GB SSD
Corsair 750W CX
BitFenix Prodigy Mini ITX Black Case
27" 2560x1440 IPS LED Monitor & 24" 1920x1200 IPS LCD Monitor


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Yes I am running the latest Chrome.
> 
> And my specs are these.
> 
> Intel Core i7 4770K 3.5GHz Quad Core
> ASRock Z87E Mini ITX
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3 1866 RAM
> Gigabyte Geforce GTX 770 2GB Overclock Edition
> Samsung 840 Series 500GB SSD
> Corsair 750W CX
> BitFenix Prodigy Mini ITX Black Case
> 27" 2560x1440 IPS LED Monitor & 24" 1920x1200 IPS LCD Monitor


In chrome settings, in advanced be sure to disable hardware acceleration. That might fix it. I was getting bsod and the code blamed a driver apparently when I Googled it. So far so good after that.

Yesterday while gaming bf3 multiplayer on .18 for the first time ever I got the crazy pixels and colors we saw screen shots of. I was on a heavy oc too (1372mhz with 1.200v) so not sure if that provoked it but gonna go back to .48 today lol


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> In chrome settings, in advanced be sure to disable hardware acceleration. That might fix it. I was getting bsod and the code blamed a driver apparently when I Googled it. So far so good after that.
> 
> Yesterday while gaming bf3 multiplayer on .18 for the first time ever I got the crazy pixels and colors we saw screen shots of. I was on a heavy oc too (1372mhz with 1.200v) so not sure if that provoked it but gonna go back to .48 today lol


So there hasne't been any update directly addressing the crashes?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I (believe I can) speak on behalf of the "770 Owners club": your problem and question are valid however, we will need more specifics to (properly) answer your question. Could you please either; include your computer components: over clocks etc.: or; (better yet), fill out your "Sig Rig" so that we can better address your inquire. -Davis


I agree however off the cuff sounds like TDR timeout errors. Also plenty of issues with people on win8 7xx card. Rather it be win8 than a TDR string....b/c that is not fun to diagnose(see 1 year of your life wasted). Also could be power settings had one TDR error and it was due to Hybrid Sleep being enabled(even though sleep period was disabled).


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I agree however off the cuff sounds like TDR timeout errors. Also plenty of issues with people on win8 7xx card. Rather it be win8 than a TDR string....b/c that is not fun to diagnose(see 1 year of your life wasted). Also could be power settings had one TDR error and it was due to Hybrid Sleep being enabled(even though sleep period was disabled).


Weren't you having the same issues w/ your Chrome (don't use Chrome so, I can't really comment either way)?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Weren't you having the same issues w/ your Chrome (don't use Chrome so, I can't really comment either way)?


I was troubleshooting and dropped Chrome in the process in exchange for Firefox(they both have the two addons I like to use). Firefox has crashed twice on close but Chrome tends to be slower overall. My TDR error occurred after a long period of idle and then I went to open Chrome. In the end it was not the issue as far as I can tell...it was the hybrid sleep setting being set to On.

@Bmancreations: are you using windows 8 by chance?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Yeah, I tried Chrome a few yrs ago but, never really got used to it. Used Firefox for years & years but, started using IE again when v.10 came out and had been happy for about a year now but, started having problems when those .net frame updated installed (again) on Tuesday. So, it's back to Firefox for now and seems to be working well / no problems for a few days at least.


----------



## Thoth420

Tomb Raider 12.49 *today only* on Steam Summer Sale (Jul 11-22) which is flexible so each day stuff will change prices. Also Hitman Abso for 6.49 and tons of other stuff for dirt cheap. Check it daily and be patient I waited Tomb Raider down from 25% off to 75% in just 3 days.

Will post bench results from TR and Bioshock Inf later today.


----------



## Krazee

Awesome deals for steam games


----------



## X-PREDATOR

can any 1 shed some light..how stable is crysis 3? does it realy eat a gpu for lunch?
im getting it with my 770 purchase.im a huge fan.. of the crysis games.already own all of them except crysis warhead and the new crysis 3..

whom can i talk to on oc.net to get sponsorship (prizes) & invlovement in hosting a lan competition in my town..there are plenty of talent but no 1 knows whos who in this forsaken vally...


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I was troubleshooting and dropped Chrome in the process in exchange for Firefox(they both have the two addons I like to use). Firefox has crashed twice on close but Chrome tends to be slower overall. My TDR error occurred after a long period of idle and then I went to open Chrome. In the end it was not the issue as far as I can tell...it was the hybrid sleep setting being set to On.
> 
> @Bmancreations: are you using windows 8 by chance?


Yes I am..?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Yes I am..?


Can't help have no experience with it. Plenty of people complaining about issues with win8 though.


----------



## bfedorov11

Hard to find any info on ocing these.. too much thread crap... is anyone getting mem over 8k? My asus card is benching at 8100 and shes still hungry! Just wondering if this is normal.

Just ordered a 2nd for SLI







Cant wait to get these babies under water and vmodded!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Hard to find any info on ocing these.. too much thread crap... is anyone getting mem over 8k? My asus card is benching at 8100 and shes still hungry! Just wondering if this is normal.
> 
> Just ordered a 2nd for SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to get these babies under water and vmodded!


I aam with you my second will be here monday going to order my 3rd next week don't know if anyone is running 3 yet but curious of how well they do then get everything under water. Mine I could get about where yours was but put it back to stock till I get some water on it.


----------



## malmental

I believe Win 8 is still having issues with nVidia Surround but that's all I'm aware of, I'm on Win 7 anyways..


----------



## Nackles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Tomb Raider 12.49 *today only* on Steam Summer Sale (Jul 11-22) which is flexible so each day stuff will change prices. Also Hitman Abso for 6.49 and tons of other stuff for dirt cheap. Check it daily and be patient I waited Tomb Raider down from 25% off to 75% in just 3 days.
> 
> Will post bench results from TR and Bioshock Inf later today.


I snagged TR for 12.49 and Borderlands 2 for 10.something. I am looking forward to seeing how good TR plays on the 770.
I am hoping Metro LL will get a good discount. I probably should have got Bioshock Infinite for 50% but I am crossing my fingers they will cut a little more on a flash sale or something.

Also FYI for people who just bought a card from Newegg - I bought my 770 two weeks ago and last Thursday I noticed they are bundling the new Splinter Cell with it. I called customer service and asked if there was anyway they could send me a code and they did. Don't know if I got lucky or if it is common, but I was pretty happy.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nackles*
> 
> I snagged TR for 12.49 and Borderlands 2 for 10.something. I am looking forward to seeing how good TR plays on the 770.
> I am hoping Metro LL will get a good discount. I probably should have got Bioshock Infinite for 50% but I am crossing my fingers they will cut a little more on a flash sale or something.
> 
> Also FYI for people who just bought a card from Newegg - I bought my 770 two weeks ago and last Thursday I noticed they are bundling the new Splinter Cell with it. I called customer service and asked if there was anyway they could send me a code and they did. Don't know if I got lucky or if it is common, but I was pretty happy.


I would love to order it from newegg a lot of stuff actually but I live in TN where there based and its 9.75% sales tax sadly so I order other places where I won't be hit by that


----------



## bmancreations

I dunno, I turned off hardware stuff in Chrome, but haven't been doing my normal very long.

I did just play Bioshock Infinite for 3 hours straight without issue. That still don't say much, my issue is not often, its once in a blue moon really.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> I dunno, I turned off hardware stuff in Chrome, but haven't been doing my normal very long.
> 
> I did just play Bioshock Infinite for 3 hours straight without issue. That still don't say much, my issue is not often, its once in a blue moon really.


Yeah I hear ya, hope that helps though


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I agree however off the cuff sounds like TDR timeout errors. Also plenty of issues with people on win8 7xx card. Rather it be win8 than a TDR string....b/c that is not fun to diagnose(see 1 year of your life wasted). Also could be power settings had one TDR error and it was due to Hybrid Sleep being enabled(even though sleep period was disabled).


What is TDR? Windows Vista has a new feature called Timeout Detection and Recovery (TDR). TDR attempts to detect problematic situations and recover to a functional desktop dynamically. In prior operating systems these situations would have resulted in a system freeze and forced customers to reboot their PC. More information about this Vista feature can be found here: http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/displ...dm_timeout.mspx. Therefore, when you see the TDR error message "Display driver stopped responding and has recovered", you know that the display driver is being reset without requiring a reboot.

Why does it happen? TDRs can occur for a variety of reasons, many of which are unrelated to the graphics card or graphics driver. Since Vista launched, NVIDIA has been working hard to address TDRs issues that are specific to the graphics driver. Last year, we set up the NVIDIA Vista Quality Assurance Site to record and address user issues: http://www.nvidia.com/object/vistaqualityassurance.html. Since that time, we have resolved a majority of the issues specific to the graphics driver and have also worked directly with Microsoft to release five Vista hotfixes, all of which are now part of Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1). If customers are still experiencing issues, we recommend that they continue to file issues at the quality assurance site. We also recommend that customers look carefully into the wide range of other causes of TDR issues such as overclocked components, incorrect component compatibility and settings (especially memory configuration and timings), defective parts (memory modules, motherboards, etc.), insufficient system cooling, and insufficient system power. Throughout the forums, there are numerous reports of hardware solutions to TDRs.

P.S. Why would anyone use Win/8 on a gaming machine? I was a beta tester and the "sole intent" for win/8 was to integrate touch screen technology in to win/7. So, the way I see it's just win/7 with extra crap running on top of it. And, more crap = more issues !

Here is a link to the differences between win/7 & win/8 (totally rethought my A$$!): http://www.windows8update.com/how-is-windows-8-different-from-windows-xp-windows-vista-and-windows-7/


----------



## EZjijy

I'm new to overclocking GPUs and I'm trying to eek out as much performance as I can in my 770, but I'm struggling to figure out what's wrong. I'm using EVGA Precision to overclock and using Unigine Valley to test it. However, after a certain amount of GPU/Memory offset, Unigine valleys "crashes." It looks minimized but it's gone.

What I don't understand is that my temps and power % isn't even close to being critical. So what's preventing my overclock?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EZjijy*
> 
> I'm new to overclocking GPUs and I'm trying to eek out as much performance as I can in my 770, but I'm struggling to figure out what's wrong. I'm using EVGA Precision to overclock and using Unigine Valley to test it. However, after a certain amount of GPU/Memory offset, Unigine valleys "crashes." It looks minimized but it's gone.
> 
> What I don't understand is that my temps and power % isn't even close to being critical. So what's preventing my overclock?


Thats basically it for stability. Find your max gpu overclock then memory. You can also add the extra 12mv if your temps are ok in the tab to the left that says voltage, then overvolt.

What are your max results in precision, not the offset but the actual mhz reading in the graph?


----------



## EZjijy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thats basically it for stability. Find your max gpu overclock then memory. You can also add the extra 12mv if your temps are ok in the tab to the left that says voltage, then overvolt.
> 
> What are your max results in precision, not the offset but the actual mhz reading in the graph?


The default max is 1202 in precision (1267 in unigine?) for GPU and 3505 for Memory.

Unigine-valley can only push it to around 60C, wish I could push for some more performance.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EZjijy*
> 
> I'm new to overclocking GPUs and I'm trying to eek out as much performance as I can in my 770, but I'm struggling to figure out what's wrong. I'm using EVGA Precision to overclock and using Unigine Valley to test it. However, after a certain amount of GPU/Memory offset, Unigine valleys "crashes." It looks minimized but it's gone.
> 
> What I don't understand is that my temps and power % isn't even close to being critical. So what's preventing my overclock?


Not all chips are created equal, power target and temps don't mean anything if the GPU you have just won't do the clocks you want. Overclocking is not a guaranteed endeavor, otherwise you would see cards being sold with a lot higher clocks at a lot higher price.

Add voltage if you can, if that doesn't help your card probably just can't do it.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EZjijy*
> 
> I'm new to overclocking GPUs and I'm trying to eek out as much performance as I can in my 770, but I'm struggling to figure out what's wrong. I'm using EVGA Precision to overclock and using Unigine Valley to test it. However, after a certain amount of GPU/Memory offset, Unigine valleys "crashes." It looks minimized but it's gone.
> 
> What I don't understand is that my temps and power % isn't even close to being critical. So what's preventing my overclock?


I had some problems w/ Valley getting to finish the benchmark; turned out to be my proc was running too low on the voltage (4.4Ghz). I upped the core volt to 1.33 (from 1.31) and problem resolved. It allowed me to do more o/c on my vid-card without the crash 1/2 way through the benchmarking. You might want to look in to that ?


----------



## EZjijy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I had some problems w/ Valley getting to finish the benchmark; turned out to be my proc was running too low on the voltage (4.4Ghz). I upped the core volt to 1.33 (from 1.31) and problem resolved. It allowed me to do more o/c on my vid-card without the crash 1/2 way through the benchmarking. You might want to look in to that ?


That actually helps GPU oc stability? Isn't vcore for gpu completely seperate from vcore in the mobo bios?

Also, I'm guessing that you can up the voltage only by 12mV unless you flash the bios, correct?


----------



## feznz

I decided to put my Asus GTX 770 DCUii SLI Under water in the weekend, The temps a re great topping out at 45*C
While I was at it I also took a soldering iron to my cards and done the hotwire modification.
That didn't go so well I am hoping someone might know a little more than me
I started a thread here]


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EZjijy*
> 
> That actually helps GPU oc stability? Isn't vcore for gpu completely seperate from vcore in the mobo bios?
> 
> Also, I'm guessing that you can up the voltage only by 12mV unless you flash the bios, correct?


Yes; V-core on the proc is very different then trying to OC your vid-card but, in my case I was getting similar "shut downs" during benching but, it turned out to be that my proc needed a little more voltage to get things stable so that I could "rule out" that it was the vid-card causing the crashes in benching..


----------



## feznz

That after a few goes I don't think I can get much more out my cards
I might have to start tweaking the memory



Maybe I can do better if I move my pc into the garage


----------



## doctakedooty

Ok guys so I have the rampage iv extreme motherboard x79 chipset I had my first card running at pcie 3.0 but now that I added another I can't get it to force 3.0 again wants to stay at 2.0 any ideas I know its a max like 5 percent increase but still any ideas before I add my 3rd later this week


----------



## Thoth420

For BmanCreations and anyone else with issues on win8 to read(or anyone who is just curious):
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/551707/geforce-drivers/temp-fix-for-320-49-drivers-causing-windows-8-to-freeze-up-/


----------



## malmental

THREE DOWN and one more to go...!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> THREE DOWN and one more to go...!


Two 770 for the 360 and two 780 for the 720?


----------



## malmental

upgrading the 1080p rig to 1440p...
a few more weeks for the second 780 then another week or so after that for the 1440p.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> upgrading the 1080p rig to 1440p...
> a few more weeks for the second 780 then another week or so after that for the 1440p.


Nice! Trying to decided on sticking with 1080 and going for a 120 hz monitor for BF4 and other games I play online *or* going for the 1440 reso jump and a second 770 with extra VRAM.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ooh mmm sweet..how do those bad boys look?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> upgrading the 1080p rig to 1440p...
> a few more weeks for the second 780 then another week or so after that for the 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Trying to decided on sticking with 1080 and going for a 120 hz monitor for BF4 and other games I play online *or* going for the 1440 reso jump and a second 770 with extra VRAM.
Click to expand...

decisions decisions..


----------



## X-PREDATOR

what makes these choices so hard is that they cost a small fortune everytime..
can you upload pics of those gigab.770's
& 780
please...pretty please..


----------



## malmental

I'll try and take a few, already got the 780 in case and closed back up but currently has the SLi 770's opened..


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thatll be ok. i just wana have a peak and cry.im still waiting for all my ducks to be in a row..

i just saw this on msi website

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N770-TF-4GD5-OC.html#overview

its a 4gb gaming edition model.ill take a 4gb model anyday over a 2gb model for same price..now if only theyll make a 4gb lightning with a 384 bit mem bus..mmmm thatlle deffinitely be sweet...
i wonder why nvidia is sticking to a 256 bit bus on these gpus.in my opion its kinda castrating these gpus


----------



## X-PREDATOR

to all those who supported me...its not cancer...just very bad colon issues...thanks to all...i got the results today...but im still going for more tests soon...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> to all those who supported me...*its not cancer*...just very bad colon issues...thanks to all...i got the results today...but im still going for more tests soon...


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> to all those who supported me...its not cancer...just very bad colon issues...thanks to all...i got the results today...but im still going for more tests soon...


That is good news!







Cancer sucks. Took my best friend at 44.


----------



## malmental

I think it has affected almost all of us in one way or another, if not directly then indirectly via family member or friend.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I think it has affected almost all of us in one way or another, if not directly then indirectly via family member or friend.


Sadly, you are very right.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Nice! Trying to decided on sticking with 1080 and going for a 120 hz monitor for BF4 and other games I play online *or* going for the 1440 reso jump and a second 770 with extra VRAM.


Be aware, there is no way going back from 120hz to 60hz because u will see the difference!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Be aware, there is no way going back from 120hz to 60hz because u will see the difference!


+1 I just did a fresh win7 install this weekend, nvidia drivers default to 60hz mind you, and the first thing I do is switch to 120hz, just opening windows and such its even noticeable. Its funny and shocking that 120hz has not gone mainstream after the industry decided to not push past 1080p years ago. Another thing I wish is that we would see a push to 1440p so prices would go down. Maybe 4k televisions will bring resolution to the conversation again. If we are lucky 4k will go mainstream if consumers like it in the retail market.


----------



## killerclam

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6872069 How are my scores so low? I just bought a Gigabyte 770 4gb 3x winforce ran a test and that's what I got..Newest nvidia drivers installed.. someone please help


----------



## malmental

These SLI GTX 770's can push more than a 2500K @ 4.5GHz..
I could finally install my H220 and raise my overclock though but I want another 2700K or 3770K.
Currently back on a CM Evo after I had to send my 2700K back for RMA.
Been lazy.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerclam*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6872069 How are my scores so low? I just bought a Gigabyte 770 4gb 3x winforce ran a test and that's what I got..Newest nvidia drivers installed.. someone please help


Wow, I honestly didn't expect to see a score that low. Both the Physx and Graphics scores are half of what they should be. I was going to suggest checking your settings in the Nvidia CP (make sure all settings are set for performance and not quality), go through your power options or try a different plan, and use a simple theme for the desktop. But it looks like it is something else entirely different.

Have you tried any other benchmarks, like Heaven or Valley? Stock I was getting around 10,350, so you should be around that at least with an i7. What kind of FPS are you getting, between 45-77 in the graphics portion? Or lower? Also what are your temps like? My card doesn't get much over 60C on 3D Mark 11. Something is wrong here, and I hope you figure it out or resolve it quickly man!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerclam*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6872069 How are my scores so low? I just bought a Gigabyte 770 4gb 3x winforce ran a test and that's what I got..Newest nvidia drivers installed.. someone please help


You've got something very funky going on in drivers. It looks like it is trying to use Virtu because it shows the Intel HD graphics as well. I would disable the onboard and run it again if you can.


----------



## malmental

(SLI) GTX 770 WF3's

1.) ASIC 85%
2.) ASIC 84.7%


----------



## doctakedooty

I would say its low too on firestrike with my evga I get 8000 I would say disable your graphics on your processor and also check your nvidia control panel and make sure you do not have vsync enabled for some reason on 3dmark. I know processor and other components can help your scores but with a 2500k it should be higher. Also make sure your running in pcie 3.0 or 2.0 in gpuz I had a issue where my motherboard wanted to put it at 1.1 and killed my scores also until I got it reaolved with a proper seat my board was picky it had to be just right.

I also got mine in sli my second came today my third should be here Wednesday sometime. Pretty with happy with the increase got 14k on firestrike still got to play with clocks some but over all pretty happy with it.


----------



## malmental

i5-2500K @ 4.5GHZ
ASUS P8P67 WS REV (B3) NF200 @ x16/x16
GV-N770GTX OC-2GD (WF3)
GV-N770GTX OC-2GD (WF3)

I need more CPU muscle.
So like I stated, turn it up and / or slap some HT (hyper-threading) on it..
LOL...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> i5-2500K @ 4.5GHZ
> ASUS P8P67 WS REV (B3) NF200 @ x16/x16
> GV-N770GTX OC-2GD (WF3)
> GV-N770GTX OC-2GD (WF3)
> 
> I need more CPU muscle.
> So like I stated, turn it up and / or slap some HT (hyper-threading) on it..
> LOL...


I got the cpu muscle 3930K at 4.8 12 core with HT onbut currently only 2 770s need more gpu muscle


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> i5-2500K @ 4.5GHZ
> ASUS P8P67 WS REV (B3) NF200 @ x16/x16
> GV-N770GTX OC-2GD (WF3)
> GV-N770GTX OC-2GD (WF3)
> 
> I need more CPU muscle.
> So like I stated, turn it up and / or slap some HT (hyper-threading) on it..
> LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> *I got the cpu muscle 3930K at 4.8 12 core with HT* onbut currently only 2 770s need more gpu muscle
Click to expand...



I'm coming your way..


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming your way..


It will be here Wednesday or Thursday. These things are beast though in SLI.


----------



## Philly27

I could use some help. my score is crap, i have +51 on core and 500 on mem EVGA ACX. my valley is at 1150 or so idk if that is good either. please help thanks
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929910

*rebooted and got http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929941 stock

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929956 -reapplied my OC, are these scores better?


----------



## malmental

these WF3's are definitely louder than my former TF IV's, the extra fan on each do make a difference.
it's still not that loud but loud enough for me to notice right off..
they both idle nice, both @ 32C and this room runs high ambient.
I'm good with that for now, I'm not running A/C at the moment.


----------



## Krazee

Card is working great:
- BF3 on Ultra with 65 - 105 FPS
- Crysis 3 on High is 60+ FPS and on Ultra it's around 34 FPS
- Tomb Raider 60 FPS no prob


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly27*
> 
> I could use some help. my score is crap, i have +51 on core and 500 on mem EVGA ACX. my valley is at 1150 or so idk if that is good either. please help thanks
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929910
> 
> *rebooted and got http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929941 stock
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929956 -reapplied my OC, are these scores better?


I am at work your scores are better I will help you out when I get off in the morning if no one else has


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly27*
> 
> I could use some help. my score is crap, i have +51 on core and 500 on mem EVGA ACX. my valley is at 1150 or so idk if that is good either. please help thanks
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929910
> 
> *rebooted and got http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929941 stock
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929956 -reapplied my OC, are these scores better?


I would uninstall Drivers use either this preferred method or this easy method
Re-download 320.49 WHQL and install, they have proven to be the most stable for GTX 770 IMO


----------



## X-PREDATOR

has any 1 tried fiddling with "max pre rendered frames setting" in nvidia control panel.its supposedly intended for making the response time of keyb./mouse faster ingame "but" its also got an influence on how many fps the cpu processes before shoving it over to the gpu.i have it @ 3 with my current 560 and get absolutely no input lag or bottleneck between my cpu/gpu...

maybe this can inprove performance for a 770 also...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly27*
> 
> I could use some help. my score is crap, i have +51 on core and 500 on mem EVGA ACX. my valley is at 1150 or so idk if that is good either. please help thanks
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929910
> 
> *rebooted and got http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929941 stock
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929956 -reapplied my OC, are these scores better?


Doubtful its a driver issue since you did not crash but your first score that was low if you look at it again you were at like 500 core clock that was the problem your other scores had it in the 1100 core range I would not really worry since your scores have increased the beta driver was released end of jun there is a offical driver now for 320.49 it was released july 1st. Best way to check your clocks is gpuz imo. If your wanting to see how high you can bench though for the card in evga precesion x there is a button for voltage click then click to enable kboost to bump the speed to boost speed all the time for your bench. There is also the overvolt where you can pump a extra 12mv to squeeze more speed out of the card should not be a issue on the acx cooler as I still have not broke 65c with that and a heavy oc during bench or games. You can use gpuz to show the highest temp the card reached during a game or bench so you can see for your self everyone's will be different temps of course depending on ambient air temp and airflow through your case. As always when you do a update driver in the install wizard there is a check for clean driver install always make sure it is checked to keep from having issues. Hope that helps

Also this was my highest single card scoreon firestrike to give a idea

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/607272


----------



## provost

I am new to the 700 series. Does anyone have a 770 classified,? and how much better is it compared to a regular 770 4gb?


----------



## Philly27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Doubtful its a driver issue since you did not crash but your first score that was low if you look at it again you were at like 500 core clock that was the problem your other scores had it in the 1100 core range I would not really worry since your scores have increased the beta driver was released end of jun there is a offical driver now for 320.49 it was released july 1st. Best way to check your clocks is gpuz imo. If your wanting to see how high you can bench though for the card in evga precesion x there is a button for voltage click then click to enable kboost to bump the speed to boost speed all the time for your bench. There is also the overvolt where you can pump a extra 12mv to squeeze more speed out of the card should not be a issue on the acx cooler as I still have not broke 65c with that and a heavy oc during bench or games. You can use gpuz to show the highest temp the card reached during a game or bench so you can see for your self everyone's will be different temps of course depending on ambient air temp and airflow through your case. As always when you do a update driver in the install wizard there is a check for clean driver install always make sure it is checked to keep from having issues. Hope that helps
> 
> Also this was my highest single card scoreon firestrike to give a idea
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/607272


Thanks for the help. It seems I maybe a tad low still. heat was a problem when I first OC the card but now either b/c clocks are low or b/c my ambient vary it is around 50C. I suspect both as 30C is large gap. my ASIC is 75. The cards performance should be consistent but over the past few weeks that has not been true. I will give a clean driver install a shot and the kboost. Again thanks for the help


----------



## Fgcgt817

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-20077406/gpu4.0.png.html

This is my maximum of my gpu (gtx 770 jetstream)

incresing core will result in immediately crash and rising memory results in errors. however, ignore the physics score, its just lame due to my i5.

but graphicsscore is quite fine i think


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bene24*
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-20077406/gpu4.0.png.html
> 
> This is my maximum of my gpu (gtx 770 jetstream)
> 
> incresing core will result in immediately crash and rising memory results in errors. however, ignore the physics score, its just lame due to my i5.
> 
> but graphicsscore is quite fine i think


What were your results in the Valley benchmark?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> has any 1 tried fiddling with "max pre rendered frames setting" in nvidia control panel.its supposedly intended for making the response time of keyb./mouse faster ingame "but" its also got an influence on how many fps the cpu processes before shoving it over to the gpu.i have it @ 3 with my current 560 and get absolutely no input lag or bottleneck between my cpu/gpu...
> 
> maybe this can inprove performance for a 770 also...


I have changed this setting on games that have stutter issues, like Deus Ex HR, but that was with my laptop GTX 660M. I lowered it to 1 frame and I saw a minor improvement. I have played it with my GTX 770 and it is nice and smooth with the stock setting. I would have to guess that it influences weaker GPUs more than the modern ones. But that is just an opinion...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I am new to the 700 series. Does anyone have a 770 classified,? and how much better is it compared to a regular 770 4gb?


Someone on the forum has two, I don't think it's any special than the regular 770's. My gamer series score higher than his, but idk if he is overclocking well enough.







IMO, i would go with the regular 770. or if you want a good clocker, get the MSI Lightning


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Someone on the forum has two, I don't think it's any special than the regular 770's. My gamer series score higher than his, but idk if he is overclocking well enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, i would go with the regular 770. or if you want a good clocker, get the MSI Lightning


Thanks. Some good folks here on OCN have nearly convinced me to look at the 780 for my resolution of 1440p in another thread. My purchase will take place mid August, so I have some time to get this sorted out.


----------



## jameschisholm

Would it be foolish to buy the 2gb version of this card, if one day I may buy a 1440p Monitor + another GTX 770 for SLi? Do I need 4gb vram?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Someone on the forum has two, I don't think it's any special than the regular 770's. My gamer series score higher than his, but idk if he is overclocking well enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, i would go with the regular 770. or if you want a good clocker, get the MSI Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Some good folks here on OCN have nearly convinced me to look at the *780 for my resolution of 1440p* in another thread. My purchase will take place mid August, so I have some time to get this sorted out.
Click to expand...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Would it be foolish to buy the 2gb version of this card, if one day I may buy a 1440p Monitor?


1.) memory allocation
2.) power of SLI
===
not really but I can see your point.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Would it be foolish to buy the 2gb version of this card, if one day I may buy a 1440p Monitor?


nope... 2gb and 4gb would still work the same, no increase in performance on 1440p. If you really want good FPS in games while pushing high amount of AA, get a 780, and get another one when you upgrade to your 1440p monitor. If you can't afford a 780, the 770 will still work fine for you







, you would just have to run with lower AA settings.


----------



## jameschisholm

Palit Geforce GTX 770 4096mb = £366 or MSI one for £378
Asus GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II OC Graphics Card - 2GB = £330
A GTX 780 3gb = £550

Edit: These are the prices I'm looking at roughly. So there's literally only £30 difference between the Palit 4gb model and the Asus 2gb model. I think I found my answer, and I'll splurge on the 4gb Palit.


----------



## Thoth420

TXAA in Blacklist according to Nvidia. Hopefully used in games more in the future since MSAA is kind of bad for the performance hit and FXAA is only at best decent when executed well.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

bangbangplay..
try it @ 3..i was on my pc tonight (first time in a while playd deus ex HR)
my poor 560 takes quite a beating..but i turn everything off and then hit decent avg 90 - 120fps constant.
hope fully when my 770 and other stuff comes i can get similar but with more eyecandy...

i still say it feels like a few peeps are having issues with these gpus not just in benches but especialy certain games..realy makes me glad that hopefully by the time i get mine the drivers will be more mature by then...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> bangbangplay..
> try it @ 3..i was on my pc tonight (first time in a while playd deus ex HR)
> my poor 560 takes quite a beating..but i turn everything off and then hit decent avg 90 - 120fps constant.
> hope fully when my 770 and other stuff comes i can get similar but with more eyecandy...
> 
> i still say it feels like a few peeps are having issues with these gpus not just in benches but especialy certain games..realy makes me glad that hopefully by the time i get mine the drivers will be more mature by then...


770 Chews up DX HR. MLAA is only for AMD so just use FXAA (whatever setting you like low or high) and crank everything else.


----------



## malmental

Palit...?









Is it the Jetstream or whatever it's called.?


----------



## EZjijy

This is as much as I can push my EVGA ACX 770...


+64 GPU
+602 Mem


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thanx.ill do that once i have my card..im doing a fresh install of all my stuff on new 240gb ssd.so if anything goes kabluey...i atleast no were to look for the fault..touch wood ive never had bad crashes with games just win7 that keeps interfering and telling me my performance is low..how can it be low when everything is rated above 7..
thanx for the tip..can any1 tell me if crysis3 is worth buying ?does it have multi player online? or should i just get a decent flt/skidrow version...


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Palit...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the Jetstream or whatever it's called.?


hmm? yes Palit. Jetstream

or this

MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC Gaming Graphics Card - 4GB


----------



## killerclam

I got my GTX 770 4GB stable at (1,306 MHz)...

6211 - 3d mark 7 http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/666345

11343 - 3dmark 11 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6876736

what I did was using Gigabyte GURU OC II I added +100 for GPU Clock and +500 on the Memory Clock then I enabled Over Volatge and added +0.0125

My card is a new 4GB Winforce3 OC version

Been Playing BF3 on Ultra setting on my 60" plasma TV 1080p and I can truly say I am blown away at how beautiful this game really is and sooo smooth to play.. for 469.99 you can't go wrong.. Max temp 68 while playing all day.. I didn't touch the fans..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Palit...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the Jetstream or whatever it's called.?
> 
> 
> 
> hmm? yes Palit. Jetstream
> 
> or this
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC Gaming Graphics Card - 4GB
Click to expand...

what resolution, I take it you think the 4GB version is 'future-proofing'..?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Thanks. Some good folks here on OCN have nearly convinced me to look at the 780 for my resolution of 1440p in another thread. My purchase will take place mid August, so I have some time to get this sorted out.


I regret buying the 770 for 1600p, I may just go SLI since I really don't want to get rid of a brand new and already registered card with backplate.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys, I don't understand why you are so much to use the Valley Benchmark but don't post in the Valley Thread. We need your scores in the thread.

*[OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0 [Fill the Form]*

So many folks with GTX 770, Please post








https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhM-5PNN88OvdFBOOFVqT0VNdXZuYks2SDExUlVVOFE&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true


----------



## doctakedooty

I think 4gb models are a waste of money imo and by reviews the speed of the card is not fast enough to take advantage of 4gb of vram if you need the extra vram the 780 is the way to go as you will be able to utilize the 3gb of vram. Just because it has 4gb of vram does not mean the card can use it the 680 is a hair slower then the 770 and it could not take advantage of the full 4gb of vram. There is plenty of reviews online regarding gpu speed vs vram. Like I said though save the $100 you will spend going from 2gb to 4gb and either sli the 2gb or bite the bullet and buy a 780. Take a example the 780 is 3gb model and ultimately a superior choice to the 770 as its faster yet they did not make it a 4gb base model but a 3gb because it can utilize the vram because of the speed but not 4gb. My buddy bought a 4gb model 680 and bragged and bragged but he soon realized he only uses 2gb because the speed is to slow.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey guys, I don't understand why you are so much to use the Valley Benchmark but don't post in the Valley Thread. We need your scores in the thread.
> 
> *[OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0 [Fill the Form]*
> 
> So many folks with GTX 770, Please post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhM-5PNN88OvdFBOOFVqT0VNdXZuYks2SDExUlVVOFE&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true


I did post one time with a single card but because I didn't screen shot it wasn't offical so I just never redid it. Maybe when I add my 3rd card later this week.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey guys, I don't understand why you are so much to use the Valley Benchmark but don't post in the Valley Thread. We need your scores in the thread.
> 
> *[OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0 [Fill the Form]*
> 
> So many folks with GTX 770, Please post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhM-5PNN88OvdFBOOFVqT0VNdXZuYks2SDExUlVVOFE&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true


I'm not posting in there and my reason why is this, and I stated it before.

*It's not set up right, to generalized.*
the charts you make need to be broken down by level of platform and CPU not just GPU's in total.
someone with a C2D E8400 with a GTX 770 is not going to get the same scores as someone with a 3930K and GTX 770.
therefore one 'generalized' chart is tainted in terms of actual GPU scoring placement.

not trying to fuss or fight about it but I see it as irrelevant without the proper parameters..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm not posting in there and my reason why is this, and I stated it before.
> 
> *It's not set up right, to generalized.*
> the charts you make need to be broken down by level of platform and CPU not just GPU's in total.
> someone with a C2D E8400 with a GTX 770 is not going to get the same scores as someone with a 3930K and GTX 770.
> therefore one 'generalized' chart is tainted in terms of actual GPU scoring placement.
> 
> not trying to fuss or fight about it but I see it as irrelevant without the proper parameters..


Thats why we use Average you know. If you have learned stats at school, you will remember that the average of a big pool will give a good idea. Thats why there are some surveys on steam about Members Computer Components.







(All different setups have good CPUs and bad CPUs by the way)
Oh and also, you won't see much difference from i7 920 to i7 4770k. Check the charts to compare.

If you are not scred of posting your GTX 770, do it, but it seems like some GTX 770 prevents themselves from posting.

And malmental, why are you scared anyway? You have good CPUs?












*The spreadcheets are there for you to analyze, I think you haven't look at the full op??? Please find a more detailed benchmarking thread on the net? Won't happen.

Check the amount of GTX 770 in the thread, there is so few.*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdEZFRWxrby1pNURtZklSQ2huSzR1V1E&output=html&widget=true



*Interractive Graphs Below*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Av6qtxIdHmWgdDd1SUQ1eGRodjZWRTRkS1FSS1U0Wnc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I regret buying the 770 for 1600p, I may just go SLI since I really don't want to get rid of a brand new and already registered card with backplate.


Thanks buddy.
I thought that you had a 690 then a Titan at one point. What made you change your mind to 770?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Thats why we use Average you know. If you have learned stats at school, you will remember that the average of a big pool will give a good idea. Thats why there are some surveys on steam about Members Computer Components.


Karlitos always up for a fight..








On a separate note Vega had a quad , no? Something glitched on quad Titan and valley on 1080?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm not posting in there and my reason why is this, and I stated it before.
> 
> *It's not set up right, to generalized.*
> the charts you make need to be broken down by level of platform and CPU not just GPU's in total.
> someone with a C2D E8400 with a GTX 770 is not going to get the same scores as someone with a 3930K and GTX 770.
> therefore one 'generalized' chart is tainted in terms of actual GPU scoring placement.
> 
> not trying to fuss or fight about it but I see it as irrelevant without the proper parameters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we use Average you know. If you have learned stats at school, you will remember that the average of a big pool will give a good idea. Thats why there are some surveys on steam about Members Computer Components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (All different setups have good CPUs and bad CPUs by the way)
> Oh and also, you won't see much difference from i7 920 to i7 4770k. Check the charts to compare.
> 
> If you are not scred of posting your GTX 770, do it, but it seems like some GTX 770 prevents themselves from posting.
> 
> And malmental, why are you scared anyway? You have good CPUs?
Click to expand...

you just admitted it, it's an average and therefore not precise.
that's too big of a variable you just have sitting out there not being implemented.
*makes no sense to me, we'll just have to agree to disagree*, without specific grouping it means nothing to me.
a bunch of GPU's in ranking but no way to tell what model and clocks on the CPU nor the clocks on the GPU, just a bunch of hardware on a chart.

I have never filled out or payed attention to any Steam survey.
I still respect your game though..


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you just admitted it, it's an average and therefore not precise.
> that's too big of a variable you just have sitting out there not being implemented.
> *makes no sense to me, we'll just have to agree to disagree*, without specific grouping it means nothing to me.
> a bunch of GPU's in ranking but no way to tell what model and clocks on the CPU nor the clocks on the GPU, just a bunch of hardware on a chart.
> 
> I have never filled out or payed attention to any Steam survey.
> I still respect your game though..


You can still participate mate. Im pretty sure you can get great score.

Like I said, the spreasheets are there to compare and at the end of the OP you have around 900 saved data with all CPU and GPU clocks







.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you just admitted it, it's an average and therefore not precise.
> that's too big of a variable you just have sitting out there not being implemented.
> *makes no sense to me, we'll just have to agree to disagree*, without specific grouping it means nothing to me.
> a bunch of GPU's in ranking but no way to tell what model and clocks on the CPU nor the clocks on the GPU, just a bunch of hardware on a chart.
> 
> I have never filled out or payed attention to any Steam survey.
> I still respect your game though..


Not a bad suggestion Karlitos








but I can only imagine the work involved if someone were to collect this data, and bifurcate the results for each chart


----------



## malmental

seriously bro I mean no disrespect what so ever...
I like precision, my father and the military made me drink attention to detail on a daily basis.
it made me OCD about a few things.


----------



## KaRLiToS

No worry malmental... i know.









I'll see what I can do. I will try to classify each CPU ast a certain clock and take the 5-10 best scores of each GPUs. I will work on a chart tomorrow.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Thanks buddy.
> I thought that you had a 690 then a Titan at one point. What made you change your mind to 770?


I've had bloody everything at this point. I sold the Titan out of the pure burning hatred of 1000 suns for Nvidia after the screwed me (as the customer) over with the 780 only 3 weeks after I got my Titan. I was using AMD up until I really really really wanted Physx for BL2 and I caved.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No worry malmental... i know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see what I can do. I will try to classify each CPU ast a certain clock and take the 5-10 best scores of each GPUs. I will work on a chart tomorrow.


I just did a quick Valley run, heading over to poast right now


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've had bloody everything at this point. I sold the Titan out of the pure burning hatred of 1000 suns for Nvidia after the screwed me (as the customer) over with the 780 only 3 weeks after I got my Titan. I was using AMD up until I really really really wanted Physx for BL2 and I caved.


Full disclosure: well that makes the two of us..this stunt by Nvidia converted me to AMD








although I am still stuck with one Titan and I refuse to play it out of spite..it will be going on sale soon. I will use the proceeds to fund a 780 classy or lightning








EDIT: sorry, MrTOOSHORT..I canvassed your opinion on the Titan prior to disclosing my own on this subject matter


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Full disclosure: well that makes the two of us..this stunt by Nvidia converted me to AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although I am still stuck with one Titan and I refuse to play it out of spite..it will be going on sale soon. I will use the proceeds to fund a 780 classy or lightning


Yeah, I was not happy. I almost just kept it because it was and is still the best GPU I've ever had, but damn.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I was not happy. I almost just kept it because it was and is still the best GPU I've ever had, but damn.


If you are not happy with something, it better to get it away from you. Trust me, I know how you feel bro!
Titan is a good card, but its not a god that Nvidia made it out to be


----------



## wfor1pilot

Question: has anyone tried Metro 2033 on their 770? I just d/l'd it from steam since it was already in my (owned) games. And, it won't get past 3 seconds of the first screen. Just locks and Task Mgr just says not responding. Re-booted and same results; then w/o re-boot opened up Cry3 and ran it NP for like 40Min or so. Opinions ? -Davis


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Question: has anyone tried Metro 2033 on their 770? I just d/l'd it from steam since it was already in my (owned) games. And, it won't get past 3 seconds of the first screen. Just locks and Task Mgr just says not responding. Re-booted and same results; then w/o re-boot opened up Cry3 and ran it NP for like 40Min or so. Opinions ? -Davis


It works ok for me.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Which driver you on at this point Thoth ? I'm on .49 and Sniper V2 just locked after about 20 Min. Tried to do a "print screen" but no joy!

I swear; I had no such issues w/ my GTX670: MSI GTX670PEOC / this $ht is about to drive me nutz !


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Which driver you on at this point Thoth ? I'm on .49 and Sniper V2 just locked after about 20 Min. Tried to do a "print screen" but no joy!
> 
> I swear; I had no such issues w/ my GTX670: MSI GTX670PEOC / this $ht is about to drive me nutz !


Same driver. Had a few issues first week(coming out of idle) but lately none at all.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Just did another quick round of BF3 w/o re-boot and no problems.

Now Sniper Elite V2 and Metro 2033 (both w/ the latest DX11 updates) are locking up w/ .049 but, the newer games seem to play - no problems?

So, did NVIDIA just do a quick: "optimize" w/ the latest games ?

Holy NVIDIA Driver Batman: I haven't had so many problems since I tried to go w/ a AMD - ATI (HD 4850) card for the life of me. I've seen NVIDIA cards bake to death - have artifacts and even die but, never so many problems (without flat out dying) since my brief and only stint w/ AMD & Catalyst (yes, I was ready to buy an EX-BOX or kill myself) software. Sure; now that I have my computer stable I can bench the sucker to death but, NVIDIA really needs to address this issue !


----------



## malmental

bump up the voltage to your CPU one spot...


----------



## defiler2k

So I had to re-install windows on my rig and for some reason now I cant get the OC on my 770 to where it was before, I mainly believe that it is because Precision X is not allowing me to over volt the card. I have gotten the memory to a little higher than 8K however I cant seem to get the GPU past a clock of 1372 but I had it higher before the re-format (above 1400).My valley scores have dropped about 100 points due to this. Is there any way to force the voltage other than PX? I have the card under water and the temps are at a comfortable 40C under load right now, with my previous OC they topped out at 45C under continued load. I have an EVGA SC ACX however, I replaced the cooler for the EK water block.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> So I had to re-install windows on my rig and for some reason now I cant get the OC on my 770 to where it was before, I mainly believe that it is because Precision X is not allowing me to over volt the card. I have gotten the memory to a little higher than 8K however I cant seem to get the GPU past a clock of 1372 but I had it higher before the re-format (above 1400).My valley scores have dropped about 100 points due to this. Is there any way to force the voltage other than PX? I have the card under water and the temps are at a comfortable 40C under load right now, with my previous OC they topped out at 45C under continued load. I have an EVGA SC ACX however, I replaced the cooler for the EK water block.


Same exact thing happened to me. Last night I tried to run valley at my previous highest 1372mhz 8000mhz which would run valley 3 times in a loop but failed twice half way after my clean win7 install. That was after I reinstalled the .49 a second time since it failed before that. I hoping its the .49 driver. I installed that one on the fresh install instead of .18

Im going to install .18 today and see what happens. Btw thats a golden gpu if you got 1400+ on 1.212v lol


----------



## malmental

seen the review for the GTX 770 Tri-SLi..?
in gaming the Tri-SLi set-up is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Thoth420

Can you guys do me a favor and test something out. Seems past the 36 hour mark(others say any time after 24) my display driver will crash. Every time it has happened the system was in idle state.
Essentially you guys would just have to leave your systems on overnight and when the task manager passes into day 2(lets say after 48 hours to be safe) check your event viewer for any driver crashes.
My system likes to be ninja about it so unless I am sitting there reading in front of the screen when it happens or check the event viewer(do that daily) I wouldn't even know. Seems to be an issue with 320.xx drivers and even people running 6xx cards have reported it. I have nothing OC'd at the moment since I have been trying to solve this issue first(and wait off the hotter months).


----------



## afex

Hi,

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/79xy4/


----------



## 66racer

Thoth

I will try it today


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thoth
> 
> I will try it today


Thanks man lemme know in a couple days what happens. All last week (with the exception of the past two days) I shut my system off before hitting the 24 hour mark (basically on when I wake up and off when I go to bed). Stayed at the girlfriends house and woke up at like 4 am and went home....to an error.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im going to install .18 today and see what happens. Btw thats a golden gpu if you got 1400+ on 1.212v lol


I have not tried the .18 drivers yet, I was always using the .49 drivers.

I agree, I felt like I lucked out on that one but not even by applying the exact same settings I can get back to 1400, I should be happy with 1372 on stock voltage but, having been beyond that before I want to get back there again


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what resolution, I take it you think the 4GB version is 'future-proofing'..?


Nah I wanted it so if I went 1440p, I wouldnt be held back if I'm playing a game with huge mods.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what resolution, I take it you think the 4GB version is 'future-proofing'..?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I wanted it so if I went 1440p, I wouldnt be held back if I'm playing a game with huge mods.
Click to expand...

I would have saved up for a GTX 780 but that's me.
Enjoy your card, I do like it..


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I would have saved up for a GTX 780 but that's me.
> Enjoy your card, I do like it..


Oh don't worry I'm still in the deciding process. A GTX 770 is all well and good but I can't help but think it's a 680 refresh card and I'd be kicking myself for not going for the 780 which obviously has the very latest architecture GK110 as opposed to last gen GK104.

So I'm in a bit of a pickle as to what I should do. I think getting the latest architecture is best?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I would have saved up for a GTX 780 but that's me.
> Enjoy your card, I do like it..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh don't worry I'm still in the deciding process. A GTX 770 is all well and good but I can't help but think it's a 680 refresh card and I'd be kicking myself for not going for the 780 which obviously has the very latest architecture GK110 as opposed to last gen GK104.
> 
> So I'm in a bit of a pickle as to what I should do. I think getting the latest architecture is best?
Click to expand...

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4632/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli


----------



## jameschisholm

How does Nvidia justify the £550 pricetag for the 780?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> How does Nvidia justify the £550 pricetag for the 780?


good question but I will say it's cheaper than the GTX Titan..








honestly though I had the extra money and got a good offer on my GTX 680, but I see your point in the 'general sense' of it all..


----------



## jameschisholm

Is it because its the same as the Titan architecture wise being the GK110 Kepler Tesla silicon and they can't afford to sell it for less? It could be they like to screw Europeans on price.

plus yes it's cheaper than the Titan , which alot of the time get's the same performance.

Heck there's cars cheaper than a Titan!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Is it because its the same as the Titan architecture wise being the GK110 Kepler Tesla silicon and they can't afford to sell it for less? It could be they like to screw Europeans on price.
> 
> plus yes it's cheaper than the Titan , which alot of the time get's the same performance.
> 
> Heck there's cars cheaper than a Titan!


besides that I heard the GTX 780 was actually chips that failed Tesla standards, same for Titan as well but I do not know for sure.
I heard the UK and such pay GODLY prices..
and I have a 'bucket' in my backyard I'm working on now that cost less than my GTX 780 after taxes, forget Titan..


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Can you guys do me a favor and test something out. Seems past the 36 hour mark(others say any time after 24) my display driver will crash. Every time it has happened the system was in idle state.
> Essentially you guys would just have to leave your systems on overnight and when the task manager passes into day 2(lets say after 48 hours to be safe) check your event viewer for any driver crashes.
> My system likes to be ninja about it so unless I am sitting there reading in front of the screen when it happens or check the event viewer(do that daily) I wouldn't even know. Seems to be an issue with 320.xx drivers and even people running 6xx cards have reported it. I have nothing OC'd at the moment since I have been trying to solve this issue first(and wait off the hotter months).


I had the same issue however, I found that it was not the GPU causing it, for some reason I had to increase my voltage to the CPU by .03 (from 1.25 - 1.28) and it took care of it. I didn't have this issue before upgrading to the 770. But after installing the 770 for some reason my CPU would randomly reboot at night and hang at night, upped the voltage and I've had it running for 3 days now without an issue.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> I had the same issue however, I found that it was not the GPU causing it, for some reason I had to increase my voltage to the CPU by .03 (from 1.25 - 1.28) and it took care of it. I didn't have this issue before upgrading to the 770. But after installing the 770 for some reason my CPU would randomly reboot at night and hang at night, upped the voltage and I've had it running for 3 days now without an issue.


Hrm this 1.25 is the CPU stock voltage or is your CPU overclocked?


----------



## Scorpion49

Okay, so now the question of the day is, add another card for SLI or just add a physx card for BL2 (maybe GT640)? I am about to order a new motherboard and 4670k, my g1.sniper m3 is doing some weird things unless I disable the onboard sounds and I'm tired of it.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hrm this 1.25 is the CPU stock voltage or is your CPU overclocked?


Im running a 4770K @ 4.6GHz, I used to be able to do it at 1.25 no problem but I had to increase to 1.28, I'm still unclear as to why I had to up the voltage after the 770 was installed but, that seemed to take care of my issue.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Im running a 4770K @ 4.6GHz, I used to be able to do it at 1.25 no problem but I had to increase to 1.28, I'm still unclear as to why I had to up the voltage after the 770 was installed but, that seemed to take care of my issue.


Interesting to say the least. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Okay, so now the question of the day is, add another card for SLI or just add a physx card for BL2 (maybe GT640)? I am about to order a new motherboard and 4670k, my g1.sniper m3 is doing some weird things unless I disable the onboard sounds and I'm tired of it.


SLI
better to have the power and not need it then it is to need the power and not have it....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hmm... So I played crysis 3 on 1440p (downsampling) for a few hours with x2 SMAA, and i found it really really playable. The 60 FPS limit made it smooth, actually smoother than i expected it to be. I'm really thinking of getting a 1440p monitor, just for the fun of it







.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmm... So I played crysis 3 on 1440p (downsampling) for a few hours with x2 SMAA, and i found it really really playable. The 60 FPS limit made it smooth, actually smoother than i expected it to be. I'm really thinking of getting a 1440p monitor, just for the fun of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This a good data point. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> SLI
> better to have the power and not need it then it is to need the power and not have it....


Yeah, I got it in my cart on amazon, not sure if I want to spend $1100 tonight though


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I got it in my cart on amazon, not sure if I want to spend $1100 tonight though


if in doubt, always better to sleep on it and then decide


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> SLI
> better to have the power and not need it then it is to need the power and not have it....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got it in my cart on amazon, not sure if I want to spend $1100 tonight though
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I got it in my cart on amazon, not sure if I want to spend $1100 tonight though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if in doubt, always better to sleep on it and then decide
Click to expand...

damn that.. peer pressure.
do it do it...!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> damn that.. peer pressure.
> do it do it...!


lol


----------



## Scorpion49

Haha, well between a new motherboard, CPU, PSU and the second 770 it becomes pretty expensive.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Haha, well between a new motherboard, CPU, PSU and the second 770 it becomes pretty expensive.


what happened to a single GTX 780 and then SLI that later.?

edit:
and I know what you mean, it took me longer then expected to get my GPU's..


----------



## KaRLiToS

malmental, I just created this graph for you as promised









As you can see, I used the average of ALL scores along with the TOP 3 scores average of each setups.

I tried to use only i7 3770k and i7 3930k (3960x and 3970x) but some setup like GTX 660 or HD 7850 have no i7 3930k, obviously with budget build.

(Hint, from 4.5 Ghz to 5Ghz, I gained 0.2fps with my GTX 780... from 79 to 79,2...I'm part of the top 3 of GTX 780)









8 scores with GTX 770 and 39 with GTX 680. The top results are almost identical, so we can easily confirm that GTX 680 = GTX 770


----------



## malmental

we're starting to get somewhere now.
+rep for you.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> malmental, I just created this graph for you as promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I used the average of ALL scores along with the TOP 3 scores average of each setups.
> 
> I tried to use only i7 3770k and i7 3930k (3960x and 3970x) but some setup like GTX 660 or HD 7850 have no i7 3930k, obviously with budget build.
> 
> (Hint, from 4.5 Ghz to 5Ghz, I gained 0.2fps with my GTX 780... from 79 to 79,2...I'm part of the top 3 of GTX 780)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 scores with GTX 770 and 39 with GTX 680. The top results are almost identical, so we can easily confirm that GTX 680 = GTX 770


Nice chart, it seems like the AMD chips are the only ones you will see a big gain on with clock speed, my FX 8320 gained almost 5fps with 660 SLI between 4.4ghz and 5.2ghz when the cards had already hit their max clocks.


----------



## defiler2k

Anyone tried multi display gaming? For some reason I have not been able to do 5760x1080 with multi display. It always defaults to 3840x720p which is fine and metro plays really well with this config but I wanted to get the 1080 surround. I had the same issues with my old 660ti's and I figured it was drivers as it allowed me to do 1080 surround randomly.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> bump up the voltage to your CPU one spot...


Hey, M-M; if I'm able to run BF3 and Cry3 (and various benchmarks) with my current cpu settings 4.4Ghz @ 1.33v, shouldn't it be stable w/ other games as well ? -Davis


----------



## Yungbenny911

hmm...









I believe the 680's and 7970's having so much results actually gives them an advantage when cherry picking the top scores. Those top scores would be based on people that used Ln2/H20 or other extreme cooling methods which the normal user would not use.

Almost all of those 770's are just out of the box without any modifications or even extreme cooling, so i still say the 680 =/= 770. You can't compare 770's on air with extreme cooled 680's or 7970's. In the real world, 98%+ of gamers don't use water cooling or any super cooling condition when overclocking. And i believe 8 results are enough to be representative, maybe not as much as other setups, but it's still enough.

I mean... it's eight different people here, and considering the average overclock is at 1300Mhz on a 770, there would be no point in getting more results when all the setups would still end up getting similar scores ranging from 55 fps to 58 FPS.

just my


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> besides that I heard the GTX 780 was actually chips that failed Tesla standards, same for Titan as well but I do not know for sure.
> I heard the UK and such pay GODLY prices..
> and I have a 'bucket' in my backyard I'm working on now that cost less than my GTX 780 after taxes, forget Titan..


I read that the titan has 14 SMX clusters enabled,
the Keplar 15 SMX clusters enabled
the GTX 780 12 SMX clusters enabled
The GK110 chip is big and been proven to be difficult to manufacture. in all of the reviews I have read they all seem to state they cannot tell exactly which clusters of SMX will be disabled as every Titan and GTX 780 will be different. After a QC process the chips will be binned to the appropriate card model with the failed QC cores disabled.
Maybe an after a month there will be a GTX 775 with 10 SMX clusters enabled if enough fail to make it as a GTX 780
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Anyone tried multi display gaming? For some reason I have not been able to do 5760x1080 with multi display. It always defaults to 3840x720p which is fine and metro plays really well with this config but I wanted to get the 1080 surround. I had the same issues with my old 660ti's and I figured it was drivers as it allowed me to do 1080 surround randomly.


I have absolutely no problems at all on 320.49 WHQL
Be sure to use the digital outputs only (any combination of HDMI, DP or DVI-D) NO VGA
and monitors have identical refresh rate and resolutions


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the 680's and 7970's having so much results actually gives them an advantage when cherry picking the top scores. Those top scores would be based on people that used Ln2/H20 or other extreme cooling methods which the normal user would not use.
> 
> Almost all of those 770's are just out of the box without any modifications or even extreme cooling, so i still say the 680 =/= 770. You can't compare 770's on air with extreme cooled 680's or 7970's. In the real world, 98%+ of gamers don't use water cooling or any super cooling condition when overclocking. And i believe 8 results are enough to be representative, maybe not as much as other setups, but it's still enough.
> 
> I mean... it's eight different people here, and considering the average overclock is at 1300Mhz on a 770, there would be no point in getting more results when all the setups would still end up getting similar scores ranging from 55 fps to 58 FPS.
> 
> just my


I didnt take ln2 results by the way. Keep in mind that GTX 770 have many good benchers like you.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I didnt take ln2 results by the way. Keep in mind that GTX 770 have many good benchers like you.


whys the 770 top only 57fps when its 58.7fps


----------



## Apolladan

does the free splinter cell blacklist apply retroactively for those of us that bought our cards in june?


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> So I had to re-install windows on my rig and for some reason now I cant get the OC on my 770 to where it was before, I mainly believe that it is because Precision X is not allowing me to over volt the card. I have gotten the memory to a little higher than 8K however I cant seem to get the GPU past a clock of 1372 but I had it higher before the re-format (above 1400).My valley scores have dropped about 100 points due to this. Is there any way to force the voltage other than PX? I have the card under water and the temps are at a comfortable 40C under load right now, with my previous OC they topped out at 45C under continued load. I have an EVGA SC ACX however, I replaced the cooler for the EK water block.


there is absolutely no way your card is stable at 1372, let alone 1400

run heaven on extreme @ 1080p or above and the display driver will crash within a few minutes


----------



## MasterMind148

K I had the same problem and there is something funky going on with the drivers, I fixed it by reinstalling my win and drivers im not surprized by it with all the game bugs and stuff.
But guys im still getting low benching scores, at 2000 and before I had same as all u guys 2487 oc, did u guys solve this et and y did every one give up on that mod with the voltage regulator so that we can clock the core to 1600mhz É omg French keyboard at work lol, sorry for being such a bucket head.
PS: nothing bets the 4-way 7970,there fore I need to switch but I liked nvidia better now I had a 6970 before and man just the driver alone is so much better like wen im gaming with 1 screen and I tern the other screens off, I can continue gaming and it dous not tern off + wen I tried to water cool my hd 6970 the fan controller fell off







, So I really don't want to go back to ati, any reson I should stay with this one







tanks guys


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> whys the 770 top only 57fps when its 58.7fps


i took the average of the top 3 scores of each setups on air or water. I m ntionnedit in the post with the graph. Read it.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> there is absolutely no way your card is stable at 1372, let alone 1400
> 
> run heaven on extreme @ 1080p or above and the display driver will crash within a few minutes


I can verify 1372mhz is possible on 1.212v, he must have had a super golden gpu, maybe a 1:1000 but dont see it as impossible. Rbby has one that does 1400+ on his lightning but with extra voltage. Think guys get 1500-1600mhz with unlocked voltage mods.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> i took the average of the top 3 scores of each setups on air or water. I m ntionnedit in the post with the graph. Read it.


ok


----------



## Krazee

Anyone else get an error: Display Driver Stopped Responding and has recovered ???


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I didnt take ln2 results by the way. *Keep in mind that GTX 770 have many good benchers like you*.


Don't you get it? It does not matter if i am a good/experienced overclocker or not. All that matters is that the GPU itself is able to accept higher clocks without needing too much voltage. No matter how good an overclocker you are, if your GPU is not a great overclocker, you would be stuck, unless you use some extreme method of cooling (which i have not used).

The point i am trying to make is that, my 770 @ 1320Mhz IS NOTHING SPECIAL. I am on air, it's not unlocked, so anyone, and i mean ANYONE can get what i have out of the box. Those 7970's and 680's are the best clockers OCN has, and they're definitely under water







.

Here is an example of a _SPECIAL_ 770, not what i have







.... Look at that graphics score









*SPECIAL*


*AVERAGE (MINE)*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Whatever YungBenny, whatever. You are very stuborn. By the way, Rbby258 is under water with lightning. Lets wait another 2 months to see beter GK104 results, I mean GTX 770 results. I bet it will not change.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Whatever YungBenny, whatever. *You are very stuborn*. By the way, Rbby258 is under water with lightning. Lets wait another 2 months to see beter GK104 results, I mean GTX 770 results. I bet it will not change.










I'm sorry, i can't help it, i'm a Taurus


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Whatever YungBenny, whatever. You are very stuborn. By the way, Rbby258 is under water with lightning. Lets wait another 2 months to see beter GK104 results, I mean GTX 770 results. I bet it will not change.


haha, i thought you 2 were buddys


----------



## Chief25

I received mine yesterday.

EVGA SC model. Haven't tested it yet.


----------



## doctakedooty

So got my third card in and honeslty was kind of a disappointment boosted my fps in unigine by fifteen to twenty frames average more definetly have to say I don't think the performance is worth the money when adding a third card would have to say two is where the sweet spot is thinking I may sell mine now and jump ship to 780s x3 my average frames in unigine was about the 125 mark with 5200 score but I will say temps go sky high with three cards I was pushing in the 80s even with acx cooler on my top two cards


----------



## Scorpion49

There are some golden GK104 chips out there to be sure. I had a 680 Lightning that would bench at 1450mhz on air, but that was before Valley came out so I have no records of that one.

Anyways, my wallet is crying for mercy. I just picked up a second 770, cooler master V1000 PSU, 4670k and a new Gigabyte G1.sniper M5.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> there is absolutely no way your card is stable at 1372, let alone 1400
> 
> run heaven on extreme @ 1080p or above and the display driver will crash within a few minutes


I was able to bench under valley with both settings, and under 1372 I was playing metro for quite a while last night without any crashes. I cant get past 1372 again sadly, I'm still trying to figure out why I can no longer over volt the card.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I have absolutely no problems at all on 320.49 WHQL
> Be sure to use the digital outputs only (any combination of HDMI, DP or DVI-D) NO VGA
> and monitors have identical refresh rate and resolutions


I have them connected to DP and DVI-D but for some reason I cant get to 1080 surround which I find weird.

All 3 monitors are the same model


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Whatever YungBenny, whatever. You are very stuborn. By the way, Rbby258 is under water with lightning. Lets wait another 2 months to see beter GK104 results, I mean GTX 770 results. I bet it will not change.


Im confused by this statement, mine bone stock with oc in 80F ambient was 1359mhz 7900mhz mem. Or 1372mhz at a lower memory clock which wasnt worth it on valley.

With the h70 cooler and memory heatsinks I can loop at 1372mhz and 8000mhz mem at least 3 passes. I think if my ambient temp wasn't 80-85F like it is I wouldnt have even needed the extra cooling. But obviously not all break 1300mhz. The 1.212v nvidia allows sure helps over the 6xx series.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> does the free splinter cell blacklist apply retroactively for those of us that bought our cards in june?


No.

New beta driver out......scrub release notes though.


----------



## 66racer

Yeah read about drivers this morning and have been dieing to get home from work!! Lol hope its a good one. Havent really seen any results other than a 6xx owner get higher fps in benches.


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> I was able to bench under valley with both settings, and under 1372 I was playing metro for quite a while last night without any crashes. I cant get past 1372 again sadly, I'm still trying to figure out why I can no longer over volt the card.


can you run heaven real quick for 15-30 min?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> can you run heaven real quick for 15-30 min?


if you dont mind me asking, why do you seem so skeptical about a 770 clocking so high?


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, need help real quick. Just installed the backplate on my 770 and now I'm getting green artifacts on everything, flashing dots which I usually associate with a memory issue. I was very careful and looked under the plate all the way around the card to ensure there is nothing touching/shorting to the plate. Re-installed in the slot 3 times, no change. I'm about to take the plate back off, but has anyone had this issue before? I did not crank down on the screws, they are 1/4 turn past snug.


----------



## malmental

good-luck with it bro, keep us posted..


----------



## 66racer

scorpion49-

good luck as well. I cant imagine what could have caused it....Like you said, try it without the backplate, if it is still there I would maybe try a driver install as a last ditch hope but unlikely. I would also maybe make sure the fan header on the gpu is in all the way too in case its partially out. I think the evga card has a heat spreader across the top of the memory and bet the backplate ties into that, maybe it smashed down a memory module that wasnt seated properly during assembly?

Regardless good luck with it and thankfully you have evga customer support to deal with.

well for soooome reason after a fresh windows 7 reinstall my gpu wont go stable at 1372mhz 8000mhz memory like before. Only thing I can hope for is that the memory is causing the crash with the elivated ambients of 82F I have right now over the normal 78F or less I like to normally bench at. Even with the new drivers I have no luck either.

That said hopefully I can test the new drivers in bf3 soon. I never game on my max overclock so It shouldnt effect my 1345mhz data logs.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah read about drivers this morning and have been dieing to get home from work!! Lol hope its a good one. Havent really seen any results other than a 6xx owner get higher fps in benches.


No difference in BF3...or anything else here(nothing noticeable, not big on incremental and thus negligible increases).
I just wanted to install and test my 36 hour timeout on it. Such a boring issue to try and fix...so much waiting.


----------



## Scorpion49

Figured it out, its actually my Corsair 350D. The back plane is not made correctly so it pulls hard on the GPU. I had only one screw securing it before but I put both this time and it pulled on the slot causing the problem. It stopped as soon as I took the screws out.


----------



## malmental

cool...
now let's get to OC'n..


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Figured it out, its actually my Corsair 350D. The back plane is not made correctly so it pulls hard on the GPU. I had only one screw securing it before but I put both this time and it pulled on the slot causing the problem. It stopped as soon as I took the screws out.


Huh, thats weird. I also have a Corsair 350D and I did have a little trouble getting the screws to match up with the holes on the card. I have also read posts from owners who have had the same issue. At least if the same thing happens to me now I know! Thanks for posting that...


----------



## feznz

I am still working on mine I can get 1424Mhz/1411Mhz on SLI
Note the GPU score I am thinking about some H/T advantage I reckon I could crack 20k with a 3770k


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> I have them connected to DP and DVI-D but for some reason I cant get to 1080 surround which I find weird.
> 
> All 3 monitors are the same model


So I re-seated my cables and re-installed drivers and it allowed me to go to 1080 however I noticed when playing metro my center screen would be 1080 and the other two would be 720, it was so distracting it just got too annoying. I'm wondering if I'm hitting some form of memory limit.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> So I re-seated my cables and re-installed drivers and it allowed me to go to 1080 however I noticed when playing metro my center screen would be 1080 and the other two would be 720, it was so distracting it just got too annoying. I'm wondering if I'm hitting some form of memory limit.


Honestly I am at a loss sorry buddy maybe the DP? causing problems can you connect just HDMI or DVI-D
Or possibly the blue arrowed display output is an Analogue and digital note the extra pins maybe avoid using this port
(all the other display outputs are digital only)
or displays need a factory reset
I thought it would be impossible to enable surround with different resolutions

I am using x2 HDMI + DVI-D with 320.49 WHQL drivers
and the display output with red arrows No adaptors


----------



## jetguat

the two screws to for attach the IO/faceplate to the case? So you ended up taking one out? were the artifacts on everything?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Anyone else get an error: Display Driver Stopped Responding and has recovered ???


Happens all the time to most of us. Nvidia is working on a new driver but, I (personally) believe this card was released too soon: ie; the driver issues should have been better sorted before they released the card but, Nvidia wanted to get this card to market right at the beginning of summer (school being out and all) so everyone would purchase it.

Anyway; back to the point, which driver (version) are you using and which games specifically are you having issue with?


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, why do you seem so skeptical about a 770 clocking so high?


i have a lot of problems with what people on OCN consider stable OC's


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Happens all the time to most of us. Nvidia is working on a new driver but, I (personally) believe this card was released too soon: ie; the driver issues should have been better sorted before they released the card but, Nvidia wanted to get this card to market right at the beginning of summer (school being out and all) so everyone would purchase it.
> 
> Anyway; back to the point, which driver (version) are you using and which games specifically are you having issue with?


barring specific game issues, "Display Driver stopped responding and recovered" is the first sign that your OC is unstable


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> barring specific game issues, "Display Driver stopped responding and recovered" is the first sign that your OC is unstable


Yes however; the member that asked is running stock (at the time of the crash w/ an EVGA GTX770 SC) Proc and GPU settings !!!


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Yes however; the member that asked is running stock (at the time of the crash w/ an EVGA GTX770 SC) Proc and GPU settings !!!


where did he say this?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetguat*
> 
> the two screws to for attach the IO/faceplate to the case? So you ended up taking one out? were the artifacts on everything?


If this was directed at me, then I just removed one and loosened the other a little. Artifacts were over the entire screen even in POST, the same sort that appear with a bad DVI cable, flickering dots all over the place. With the card seated in the slot the screw holes for the PCI brackeds are only about 1/3 visible, I have to shove the back of the case in to even get a screw in there.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> where did he say this?


No sorry, was posted as a reply to: KRAZEE / post #1918 pg. 192 - this thread. Sorry, -Davis


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> i have a lot of problems with what people on OCN consider stable OC's


you can say that again I still wondering how to reply to this Thread


----------



## wfor1pilot

NVIDIA releases beta driver 326.19:

Caveat:
"Nvidia issued a GeForce 326.19 BETA Driver Download. The new driver supports Windows 8 incl 8.1, Windows Vista, Windows XP and Windows 8.1 both 32 and 64-bit. Increases performance by up to 19% for GeForce 400/500/600/700 series GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 320.49 WHQL-certified drivers."

No where does the description address problems w/ GTX770 - Win/7 (32 or 64bit) !
http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/download_geforce_326_19_beta_driver.html


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> barring specific game issues, "Display Driver stopped responding and recovered" is the first sign that your OC is unstable


What about with a factory overclock while idle?


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What about with a factory overclock while idle?


try setting offsets to -50 or -100 on both GPU and memory

if the error goes away, you need to RMA


----------



## jezzer

Can u up voltage by forcing it in motherboard bios? Just rembered i can specify gpu voltage in my bios. Cant look it up now, not at home but maybe some has experience with this here.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> you can say that again I still wondering how to reply to this Thread


Guy has a point though, some people here stress so much over "stability" that they never get to use their rig. Why overclock in the first place if you're just going to run weeks of stress tests to get it to pass 24h of P95 or whatever. Personally I run 10 runs of IBT and 10 minutes of blend and if it doesn't crash I call it good, my real evaluation is how it performs at the games and programs I actually want to use. Got other things to waste my time on.

If I was doing something that had to be absolutely stable 24/7 I wouldn't be overclocking in the first place, I would be using a Xeon with a CSM motherboard, probably in a system with a warranty.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Yes however; the member that asked is running stock (at the time of the crash w/ an EVGA GTX770 SC) Proc and GPU settings !!!


I am still running all stock. I installed the new beta drivers and so far so good


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I am still working on mine I can get 1424Mhz/1411Mhz on SLI
> Note the GPU score I am thinking about some H/T advantage I reckon I could crack 20k with a 3770k


WOW im guessing thats what hotwire will do for you? Gez asus needs to make an extreme in matx!!!!!! For me its just for benching fun since im happy gaming at 1320-1345mhz depending on ambients, but your setup puts out some nice bench scores lol


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Guy has a point though, some people here stress so much over "stability" that they never get to use their rig. Why overclock in the first place if you're just going to run weeks of stress tests to get it to pass 24h of P95 or whatever. Personally I run 10 runs of IBT and 10 minutes of blend and if it doesn't crash I call it good, my real evaluation is how it performs at the games and programs I actually want to use. Got other things to waste my time on.
> 
> If I was doing something that had to be absolutely stable 24/7 I wouldn't be overclocking in the first place, I would be using a Xeon with a CSM motherboard, probably in a system with a warranty.


I agree with you, I don't want to spend eons of time fiddling with settings so I can leave my computer on 24/7 doing something. If I can find a setting that works and my games and my streaming service does not crash when I want to push a movie to one of my other devices then I feel I'm golden.

If I can run Prime 95 for a few hours after I put everything together and if the temps are stable and the system can handle that without errors I feel I'm good. Same for the GPU, if I can play my games with the settings I want without crashing then to me that is stable. Benchmarks tend to stress components far more than what your real use would be. Just by monitoring usage and temps while running benchmarks temps go way beyond what they do when I game and use my systems.

Benchmarks are fine for show but honestly all I care about is, can I play game "X"with max settings or close to max without crashing.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Guy has a point though, some people here stress so much over "stability" that they never get to use their rig. Why overclock in the first place if you're just going to run weeks of stress tests to get it to pass 24h of P95 or whatever. *Personally I run 10 runs of IBT and 10 minutes of blend and if it doesn't crash I call it good, my real evaluation is how it performs at the games and programs I actually want to use. Got other things to waste my time on.*
> 
> If I was doing something that had to be absolutely stable 24/7 I wouldn't be overclocking in the first place, I would be using a Xeon with a CSM motherboard, probably in a system with a warranty.


Exactly! That's what i do too. People keep asking me if my processor is de-lidded, and when i tell them no, and they go... "(O_O)"... haha. Funny thing is, if i run prime95 blend test, my CPU can get as hot as 91C, but on games and normal day to day use, it never goes past 71c MAX, and that's fine for me.. I only tested mine for about 30mins or so, idk, but i don't think it was up to an hour. No crash = stable for me, and it's been that way since day one.

Concerning GPU Overclocking, if it can run Heaven 4.0 (3 loops), it's stable for me








. That's the only application i found that can even crash at stock (-__-)"


----------



## faiyez

I wanted to mention I built my friend's PC about a week ago. Galaxy GC 770. We had all kinds of issues with the nvidia drivers.

First, I decided to install the 326.01 drivers that work so well on my system. My face paled when I ran the first benchmark and the graphics performance wasn't anywhere near what I was expecting. I started the usual troubleshooting because it was a new build and I hadn't identified the problem. I happened to run WEI to discover that gaming graphics and aero were only scoring like 5.5.

I made a clean install of 320.49 and delivered the system to my friend. He called me the other day about his bluescreen issues and I had to break it to him and tell him that nvidia have issues with their drivers as of late. Believe me, not the best first impression a console gamer could get. I told him to install the drivers on the CD and that was that.

I would like to hear more from you guys on the new beta 326.19 drivers with factory overclocked cards, before I suggest them to my friend. Otherwise, wait until the next WHQL.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> I wanted to mention I built my friend's PC about a week ago. Galaxy GC 770. We had all kinds of issues with the nvidia drivers.
> 
> First, I decided to install the 326.01 drivers that work so well on my system. My face paled when I ran the first benchmark and the graphics performance wasn't anywhere near what I was expecting. I started the usual troubleshooting because it was a new build and I hadn't identified the problem. I happened to run WEI to discover that gaming graphics and aero were only scoring like 5.5.
> 
> I made a clean install of 320.49 and delivered the system to my friend. He called me the other day about his bluescreen issues and I had to break it to him and tell him that nvidia have issues with their drivers as of late. Believe me, not the best first impression a console gamer could get. I told him to install the drivers on the CD and that was that.
> 
> I would like to hear more from you guys on the new beta 326.19 drivers with factory overclocked cards, before I suggest them to my friend. Otherwise, wait until the next WHQL.


I'll try the new drivers now, and get back to you with info







. I'll do some benches on the same clock speeds, and see if anything major changes


----------



## jezzer

Got some nice stuff in the mail today, not all i need but going to start prepping for waterlooping my 770s

Question for the people that have their 770 under water.

Is it needed to cool the RAM too with heatsinks? I did get some copper heatsinks for the ram because i thought it would be needed due to the fans nog able to cool it anymore but as u can see under the cooler the RAM is hidden under an plate?

No way the fans could have been blowing on the RAM unless the whole plate is a heatsink. If so i guess i dont need the extra heatsinks or should i remove that plate?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice card man









Sucks that you have to remove that nice air cooler, but water will be better.


----------



## jezzer

Thanks, yes i kinda wished i could keep using the cooler, it looks stunning and under full load the card gets like 50c and is silent as silence. It does not work in SLI tho, upper card goes to 80c under heavy load within 10min

I did not expect an plate under the cooler tho

Should i remove it and put heatsinks on the RAM ?


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Got some nice stuff in the mail today, not all i need but going to start prepping for waterlooping my 770s
> 
> Question for the people that have their 770 under water.
> 
> Is it needed to cool the RAM too with heatsinks? I did get some copper heatsinks for the ram because i thought it would be needed due to the fans nog able to cool it anymore but as u can see under the cooler the RAM is hidden under an plate?
> 
> No way the fans could have been blowing on the RAM unless the whole plate is a heatsink. If so i guess i dont need the extra heatsinks or should i remove that plate?


What waterblock are you using for the 770? My block from EKWB covers the entire card and has thermal pads that attach it to the RAM. If you are using a GPU only cooler I would certainly suggest adding something to the RAM to keep it cool specially if you are going to OC your memory.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> What waterblock are you using for the 770? My block from EKWB covers the entire card and has thermal pads that attach it to the RAM. If you are using a GPU only cooler I would certainly suggest adding something to the RAM to keep it cool specially if you are going to OC your memory.


You have your answers in his pictures. Swiftech Universal GPU blocks with RAM heatsinks


----------



## jezzer

I am using blocks that cover GPU only. I indeed got some ramsinks but the plate made me wonder if it is needed because the ram is shielded from the cooler anyway so not sure if it needs cooling. The RAM is factory overclocked allready, 7200 mhz instead of 7000 so not a big amount but still

EDIT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You have your answers in his pictures. Swiftech Universal GPU blocks with RAM heatsinks


Yes those









Maybe every card has a a plate between cooler and the RAM, firts time i broke one open lol


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Honestly I am at a loss sorry buddy maybe the DP? causing problems can you connect just HDMI or DVI-D
> Or possibly the blue arrowed display output is an Analogue and digital note the extra pins maybe avoid using this port
> (all the other display outputs are digital only)
> or displays need a factory reset
> I thought it would be impossible to enable surround with different resolutions
> 
> I am using x2 HDMI + DVI-D with 320.49 WHQL drivers
> and the display output with red arrows No adaptors


That is the thing, on the desktop I get all the monitors at the same resolution, when I load a game it is a different story. I noticed it yesterday while playing Metro, the center screen had the correct resolution however the side screens everything looked bigger as if it was zoomed in.

Im thinking it might just be a driver issue, I'm getting my second card tomorrow and I will switch things out to have everything running on DP and use one monitor with DVI-D to see if that fixes my issue as my UltraSharps do not have HDMI to try it out that way









The funny thing is I was not expecting to run Metro in surround maxed out and get playable frames but I do, however it feels like the driver is acting funky when I run games in surround.

I'm getting so frustrated with the drivers that if I had not purchased the water block and back plate for the 770 I would have returned it and gotten a 780 already.


----------



## jezzer

Between the plate and the RAM there are rubbers? No paste or something. The plate is pressed firm on the RAM with rubber pads between it


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I am using blocks that cover GPU only. I indeed got some ramsinks but the plate made me wonder if it is needed because the ram is shielded from the cooler anyway so not sure if it needs cooling. The RAM is factory overclocked allready, 7200 mhz instead of 7000 so not a big amount but still
> 
> EDIT
> Yes those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe every card has a a plate between cooler and the RAM, firts time i broke one open lol


Sorry I didnt see it









Mine had the same type of plate however, the plate also covered the VRM's. After looking at the picture closely, it looks like there is a thermal pad holding the plate to the memory and other components that are covered, I would at least place heat skins on those components that have the thermal pads connecting it to the plate, the plate helps dissipate heat from those components when the cooler is working, I believe that those components need additional cooling and that's why they covered them with the pads and plate to have thermal delivery separate from the heat pipes of the GPU cooler.


----------



## jezzer

Wouldn't that make the complete plate a heatsink allready? A bigger one than small heatsinks?

Not copper tho


----------



## X-PREDATOR

has any 1 here tried a gainward phantom gtx 770 OC card?

jezzer yes it does act that way..but if you keep it on it might interfere with the waterblock install...my heads also sayin that if your waterblock sits flush ( without interfearence from stock heatsink plate) and your temps stay as should then why not try it...maybe sm1 else here has a little more know how with this can HELP!!

but honestly..why dont you rma those blocks and get better full cover blocks..they look nicer and performance to boot is better - you then dnt need to worry about the mem temps..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> try setting offsets to -50 or -100 on both GPU and memory
> 
> if the error goes away, you need to RMA


Will do just trying to isolate other probables first. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jezzer

These where in my budget and i can keep them if i might get other cards in the future. It seems that the block fits with the plate intact.

I would just hate having to take everythin apart again when done because temps get to high lol.. Dilemma dilemma


----------



## malmental

http://www.overclock.net/products/gigabyte-gtx-770-gddr5-2gb-2xdvi-hdmi-dp-oc-windforce-3x-graphics-card-gv-n770oc-2gd/reviews/6140

my quick mini review of the WF3..


----------



## jezzer

Well decided to try it with the plate as a heatsink. If needed i will use the dremel again and make another side panel fan to blow cool air on the cards.

And if it totally does not work well then i will take the plate off.

Looks pretty nice if u ask me. Now only it is goint to work


----------



## malmental




----------



## X-PREDATOR

well lets hope soooo...if works..great...watch out for temps/any stuttering..if things go south stop any testing...shut down..and get a full block or use stock cooler till yo can afford proper full block...man im so nervous...


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Well decided to try it with the plate as a heatsink. If needed i will use the dremel again and make another side panel fan to blow cool air on the cards.
> 
> And if it totally does not work well then i will take the plate off.
> 
> Looks pretty nice if u ask me. Now only it is goint to work


It should work if you have good ventilation in your case as you are right the plate is basically a giant heat skin for the components it covers. Like X-Predator mentioned, watch the temps, if you are within the safe zone for your card you are good, you might not get as low temps as with a full GPU block but you should still get better cooling than from stock. Did you try your card on stock cooling to see what temperatures you got to use as a reference?


----------



## jezzer

Yes non SLI operation 50c on full load but in SLI 85c while gaming on top card. The stock cooler is very good but there is like 1mm space between the cards lol...
That's kinda why i need to put it under water.

I think and hope it will be fine with the plate as heatsink. Some VRM are indeed in contact with the plate too, that would mean if i remove the plate i need double the amount of ram heatsinks to cover the VRMs too because i only counted for the RAM chips. Maybe i will put some of the sinks on the plate lol.

Anyways, i am eager to try it out unfortunatly the fittings and tubing come in next week grrr


----------



## kikibgd

hey guys just a quick question i am about to order 770 in next few days and i am wondering witch one to take, its for rig in the signature i hope by new year i will be getting 1440p monitor catleap 2B 120hz.
this are the prices
MSI GeForce GTX770 Twin Frozr Gaming 395e
Gigabyte GeForce GTX770 Windforce 3X OC 400e
Palit Geforce GTX770 JETSTREAM 2GB 410e
MSI GeForce GTX770 Lightning 2GB 430e
EVGA GeForce GTX770 SC ACX 2GB 430

i will be adding gpu block later on with my h220 that should arrive by the end of next week i hope

msi lightning is kidna in my mind to consider other brands?


----------



## Scorpion49

Goodies have arrived!


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> hey guys just a quick question i am about to order 770 in next few days and i am wondering witch one to take, its for rig in the signature i hope by new year i will be getting 1440p monitor catleap 2B 120hz.
> this are the prices
> MSI GeForce GTX770 Twin Frozr Gaming 395e
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX770 Windforce 3X OC 400e
> Palit Geforce GTX770 JETSTREAM 2GB 410e
> MSI GeForce GTX770 Lightning 2GB 430e
> EVGA GeForce GTX770 SC ACX 2GB 430
> 
> i will be adding gpu block later on with my h220 that should arrive by the end of next week i hope
> 
> msi lightning is kidna in my mind to consider other brands?


I am not sure, never went above 1080p but gaming on 1440p with 2GB ram might be a problem, not sure tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Goodies have arrived!


Nice!


----------



## kikibgd

lots of post here say 4gb is waste because card cant use that much ram, i am not sure..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Goodies have arrived!


Great to see the Cooler Master V showing up

Its a Seasonic KM3 if you did not know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I am not sure, never went above 1080p but gaming on 1440p with 2GB ram might be a problem, not sure tho.
> Nice!


Right now at this point in time only Skyrim and GTA IV with mods break the 2 GB VRAM barrier


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> lots of post here say 4gb is waste because card cant use that much ram, i am not sure..


if your planning on going SLI with a large resolution then plan ahead and get the 4GB..


----------



## jezzer

Taking in mind the new gen consoles with 8GB memory and that alot of games are ports from the console version it can be really tight.
But at that point, 2 GB at 1080p could be a problem.
DX 11.2 would fix that as it uses system RAM for rendering instead Vram.

It is my guess that with new games next year, 2GB can be a problem. Especially on higher resolutions and we need or more Vram or DX11.2.

I am just speculating tho


----------



## malmental

I think 2GB will be good @ 1080p for some time yet.
but ANYTHING larger than that and yes, might be an issue.
I have SLI 2GB cards if and when I have a VRAM issues then I'll lower AA first.


----------



## kikibgd

Well to give 70e more for 4gb then i would go 780 i guess will sleep it off


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Yes non SLI operation 50c on full load but in SLI 85c while gaming on top card. The stock cooler is very good but there is like 1mm space between the cards lol...
> That's kinda why i need to put it under water.
> 
> I think and hope it will be fine with the plate as heatsink. Some VRM are indeed in contact with the plate too, that would mean if i remove the plate i need double the amount of ram heatsinks to cover the VRMs too because i only counted for the RAM chips. Maybe i will put some of the sinks on the plate lol.
> 
> Anyways, i am eager to try it out unfortunatly the fittings and tubing come in next week grrr


I agree three cards get hot and loud what have been your bench scores ex. Valley 3dmark fs or 11 mine didn't seem right but according to evga its above what they got


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Taking in mind the new gen consoles with 8GB memory and that alot of games are ports from the console version it can be really tight.
> But at that point, 2 GB at 1080p could be a problem.
> DX 11.2 would fix that as it uses system RAM for rendering instead Vram.
> 
> It is my guess that with new games next year, 2GB can be a problem. Especially on higher resolutions and we need or more Vram or DX11.2.
> 
> I am just speculating tho


Yes they will be running 8gb of ram but who knows how much memory will be used for the os also a intergrated gpu still can not compare to a dedicated card. I donr think 4gb is a waste of money but I do think for performance vs price the gtx 780 would be the better choice yes its more money but 2 cards are going to be equal to 3 770s maybe not exactly but pretty close but your still going to spend that 900 on two 4gb models why not spend 650 for the 780 because if your wanting the vram your going to want the performance. I have 3 770 2 gb models total cost around 1230 bucks there was 2 780s right there and performance would have been about the same. If you think you need the extra vram then use gpuz to check the load I have not passed 1450 mb on bf3 crysis 3 etc with everything maxed on a single 1080p monitor I know these debates will go till the end of time I am just pointing out the obvious I want the most performance per my dollar and when I decided gtx770 I knew I was going to be single monitor till when haswell-e comes out.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Yes non SLI operation 50c on full load but in SLI 85c while gaming on top card. The stock cooler is very good but there is like 1mm space between the cards lol...
> That's kinda why i need to put it under water.
> 
> I think and hope it will be fine with the plate as heatsink. Some VRM are indeed in contact with the plate too, that would mean if i remove the plate i need double the amount of ram heatsinks to cover the VRMs too because i only counted for the RAM chips. Maybe i will put some of the sinks on the plate lol.
> 
> Anyways, i am eager to try it out unfortunatly the fittings and tubing come in next week grrr


You should be fine if you have enough ventilation. The VRMs do require cooling thus I think you took the right course with keeping the plate as a heat skin as it will provide broader coverage. Is the plate secured to the card by anything other than the thermal pads? If not you might want to check in to finding a way to tighten it to the board so it doesn't fall off when the components get hot.

These cards bythemselves run pretty well, the problem is when you SLI, seems like all of the non reference coolers have a hard time keeping these cool. The reference cooler does a little better because the move the hot air to the back of the case instead of blowing it upward which cooks the next card.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yes they will be running 8gb of ram but who knows how much memory will be used for the os also a intergrated gpu still can not compare to a dedicated card. I donr think 4gb is a waste of money but I do think for performance vs price the gtx 780 would be the better choice yes its more money but 2 cards are going to be equal to 3 770s maybe not exactly but pretty close but your still going to spend that 900 on two 4gb models why not spend 650 for the 780 because if your wanting the vram your going to want the performance. I have 3 770 2 gb models total cost around 1230 bucks there was 2 780s right there and performance would have been about the same. If you think you need the extra vram then use gpuz to check the load I have not passed 1450 mb on bf3 crysis 3 etc with everything maxed on a single 1080p monitor I know these debates will go till the end of time I am just pointing out the obvious I want the most performance per my dollar and when I decided gtx770 I knew I was going to be single monitor till when haswell-e comes out.


I agree, the system will have 8GB but who knows how much of that will be dedicated to the GPU. If you are planning on doing 1440 or higher (or expect to soon) then I would just opt in for a 780. Otherwise go with EVGA and use their steup program in the event you feel you need to up to a 780. That was my strategy, I wanted to play Metro and a few other games in a 3 monitor setup and wanted to see for myself if the 770 would run it on high settings. So far (other than driver issues) Im pretty pleased with how just one runs Metro on my setup. If I run in to a wall I would just step up through EVGA's program.


----------



## villain

I replaced my 7970 GHz with a 770 today and it feels like a huge downgrade. Games don't run as smooth and some can't even be played on the same settings as before (Crysis 3). The display driver keeps crashing in Heaven. Bad cooling performance, the card gets hot even when the fans are running at 80-90%.

I still got the 7970 GHz. Not sure what to do.


----------



## malmental

what drivers, have you tried overclocking it yet.?

edit:
not sure why you went from a 7970 to 770 TBH..


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> I replaced my 7970 GHz with a 770 today and it feels like a huge downgrade. Games don't run as smooth and some can't even be played on the same settings as before (Crysis 3). The display driver keeps crashing in Heaven. Bad cooling performance, the card gets hot even when the fans are running at 80-90%.
> 
> I still got the 7970 GHz. Not sure what to do.


Something is not right then my buddy has a 7970 and we run at min the same my card seems to be better then his playing the same game but your temps should not be that high to kick your fan up that much update driver and make sure you have fully removed all previous drivers for graphics cards and there software if not I would get it replaced

So got running air cooling on the EVGA 770 ACX air cooled until I put them underwater in two weeks I was able to get this score in 3DMark11


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> I replaced my 7970 GHz with a 770 today and it feels like a huge downgrade. Games don't run as smooth and some can't even be played on the same settings as before (Crysis 3). The display driver keeps crashing in Heaven. Bad cooling performance, the card gets hot even when the fans are running at 80-90%.
> 
> I still got the 7970 GHz. Not sure what to do.


There had to be something wrong with your 7970 right? Because If there was nothing wrong with your 7970, i don't understand why you would switch to a 770. Unless maybe you want physx or cuda, or something Nvidia gives that AMD does not.


----------



## villain

I had problems with the AMD drivers in 2D mode. Thought it was a good opportunity to go back to NVIDIA. Now I have problems in 3D mode.. Maybe a 780 would have been a better choice. I expected to get at least the same gameplay experience with the GTX 770, but at the moment it's worse in every aspect.

I'm running the latest beta driver 326.19. The overclocks ran fine in games, but Heaven kept getting display driver crashes. The card reached 80°C within a few minutes in Crysis 3 while the fan was spinning at 80-90%.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> I replaced my 7970 GHz with a 770 today and it feels like a huge downgrade. Games don't run as smooth and some can't even be played on the same settings as before (Crysis 3). The display driver keeps crashing in Heaven. Bad cooling performance, the card gets hot even when the fans are running at 80-90%.
> 
> I still got the 7970 GHz. Not sure what to do.


I noticed the same thing from HD 7970 to GTX 680. This is because of their V-Sync options, which I really don't like when it's set to AUTO.

There is an option you can set in the Nvidia Control Panel so you can have much better frame rate. Nvidia uses something call *Adaptive V-Sync (Half the refresh rate).* With this enabled, if you get dips below 60fps, the refresh rate will lock down to 30 fps. Usually this option is set at automatic and will use the Half Refresh rate method.

It's worth giving it a try. Set it to *Adaptive*, that way, when you'll have 86fps in a game, it will lock it at 60fps, and if you get dips below that level, it will adapt with the max frame it can provide, so if you dips to 52fps, it will actually be 52 fps instead of down-locking the v-sync to 30fps.









*P.S.*
*My personnal top performers*

GK110
Tahiti XT
GK104
(I prefer HD 7970 than GK104, sorry Benny)

I believe this will solve your poor performance issue, please give it a try and report back.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I noticed the same thing from HD 7970 to GTX 680. This is because of their V-Sync options, which I really don't like when it's set to AUTO.
> 
> There is an option you can set in the Nvidia Control Panel so you can have much better frame rate. Nvidia uses something call *Adaptive V-Sync (Half the refresh rate).* With this enabled, if you get dips below 60fps, the refresh rate will lock down to 30 fps. Usually this option is set at automatic and will use the Half Refresh rate method.
> 
> It's worth giving it a try. Set it to *Adaptive*, that way, when you'll have 86fps in a game, it will lock it at 60fps, and if you get dips below that level, it will adapt with the max frame it can provide, so if you dips to 52fps, it will actually be 52 fps instead of down-locking the v-sync to 30fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.*
> *My personnal top performers*
> 
> GK110
> Tahiti XT
> GK104
> (I prefer HD 7970 than GK104, sorry Benny)
> 
> I believe this will solve your poor performance issue, please give it a try and report back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I barely use V-sync in the Nvidia control panel settings. I only use the In game v-sync when i need it, and i have a 120hz monitor, so it's butter smooth over here. Anytime i turn on V-sync in games, it caps at 120 FPS, so that's enough for me (I don't know about 60 hz monitors)

Don't apologize to me for your choice in GPU's lol







. That's what you like, and i respect it. You know, one man's food is another man's poison







. I personally would never buy an AMD GPU when Nvidia has something that competes with it closely, even if the particular Nvidia GPU is 50$ more, i'll be willing to pay it to keep physX and 3D vision, because that's what i like.


----------



## Scorpion49

Speaking of Nvidia control panel, does anyone remember how to get the taskbar icon back? It disappeared after I updated the drivers.

Also, here is my all-stock SLI run for 3Dmark11, cards are running well:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6891813


----------



## villain

Turning on adaptive V-Sync seems to have helped in Crysis 3 at least. Other games still stutter/jitter compared to what I'm used to. I will have to plug in the 7970 GHz again and gather some data.

What I'm worried most about are the temperatures. After 10 minutes of Crysis 3 the fans were getting to their limit, but they couldn't bring down the temps. At 90-100% fan speed the temps were getting close to 80°C again. If I remember right the ASUS GTX 670 with the same custom cooler kept the card at around 60-70°C at 70-80% fan speed.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Turning on adaptive V-Sync seems to have helped in Crysis 3 at least. Other games still stutter/jitter compared to what I'm used to. I will have to plug in the 7970 GHz again and gather some data.
> 
> What I'm worried most about are the temperatures. After 10 minutes of Crysis 3 the fans were getting to their limit, but they couldn't bring down the temps. At 90-100% fan speed the temps were getting close to 80°C again. If I remember right the ASUS GTX 670 with the same custom cooler kept the card at around 60-70°C at 70-80% fan speed.


There is something wrong with your card if that is the case. My reference models easily keep below 80*C in SLI with stock coolers and fan profiles in an mATX case with only low speed fans. I would attempt to reseat the cooler and check what the thermal paste looks like.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Turning on adaptive V-Sync seems to have helped in Crysis 3 at least. Other games still stutter/jitter compared to what I'm used to. I will have to plug in the 7970 GHz again and gather some data.
> 
> What I'm worried most about are the temperatures. After 10 minutes of Crysis 3 the fans were getting to their limit, but they couldn't bring down the temps. At 90-100% fan speed the temps were getting close to 80°C again. If I remember right the ASUS GTX 670 with the same custom cooler kept the card at around 60-70°C at 70-80% fan speed.


Do you have a picture of your case, a side picture to see the air flow of your case?

Do you have enough intakes and exhaust?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you have a picture of your case, a side picture to see the air flow of your case?
> 
> Do you have enough intakes and exhaust?


You beat me to it, that's what i wanted to ask him too







... My top card in SLI get's up to 83c on crysis 3, but the lower card hovers around 74c on average, so a single card should be well below my two GPU's, there must be something wrong somewhere.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You beat me to it, that's what i wanted to ask him too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... My top card in SLI get's up to 83c on crysis 3, but the lower card hovers around 74c on average, so a single card should be well below my two GPU's


We argue a lot but we are still often on the same frequency.


----------



## Scorpion49

I think these 770's are the fastest GPU setup I've ever had. With a quick +100 on the core and +250 memory it brought my 3Dmark11 up to P15696, which would be a lot higher if I had an i7 as my physics score is fairly low. I just threw on a basic 4.2ghz OC on my 4670k and will try to sort out more later. These are about 4000 points faster on the GPU score than my last 680 SLI setup which was overclocked pretty well.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Guy has a point though, some people here stress so much over "stability" that they never get to use their rig. Why overclock in the first place if you're just going to run weeks of stress tests to get it to pass 24h of P95 or whatever. Personally I run 10 runs of IBT and 10 minutes of blend and if it doesn't crash I call it good, my real evaluation is how it performs at the games and programs I actually want to use. Got other things to waste my time on.
> 
> If I was doing something that had to be absolutely stable 24/7 I wouldn't be overclocking in the first place, I would be using a Xeon with a CSM motherboard, probably in a system with a warranty.


I just went through this scenario ran 14hrs Prime Blend with 95% of ram utilized then ran 3dmark11 and BSOD on the first CPU test
I kind of get his point but 30seconds of prime blend and good to go, I don't think so
I would agree that only day to day use of how you use the your rig will tell.
I did like the quote "how do you know that the second after you stopped testing that if you continued to testing you would have crashed?"

Then again I had an interesting conversation last night with a good friend of mine about his 4.8Mhz 3570k OC
so how you get there? ah I just used tier 3 it works solid as never had a blue screen.
ah so what your voltage? How do you check that?
CPUZ (pause) 1.55v its not showing my OC
AH load it up with Prime
mmm so what is your temps? How do you check that?
Real temp (pause) 98C*
Really?? What do you think that's a bit high?
Ah yeah maybe as long as you are happy with you rock solid OC but I wouldn't be








Remembering this is on water
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> WOW im guessing thats what hotwire will do for you? Gez asus needs to make an extreme in matx!!!!!! For me its just for benching fun since im happy gaming at 1320-1345mhz depending on ambients, but your setup puts out some nice bench scores lol


You would be right I thought volt/cooling mods are within the rules as long as your gains didn't come from hacks or Photoshop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> That is the thing, on the desktop I get all the monitors at the same resolution, when I load a game it is a different story. I noticed it yesterday while playing Metro, the center screen had the correct resolution however the side screens everything looked bigger as if it was zoomed in.
> 
> Im thinking it might just be a driver issue, I'm getting my second card tomorrow and I will switch things out to have everything running on DP and use one monitor with DVI-D to see if that fixes my issue as my UltraSharps do not have HDMI to try it out that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think you are right I didn't realize you were on one card to be honest I didn't think someone would try game on a single 770 with surround
from what I read even a titan would be marginal and I thought a GTX 690 would be a the minimum I would attempt surround on.
I am sure you would be all good to go on your SLI setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Well decided to try it with the plate as a heatsink. If needed i will use the dremel again and make another side panel fan to blow cool air on the cards.
> 
> And if it totally does not work well then i will take the plate off.


When I had my MSI GTX 580 Lightnings I left the heat sink plate on and attached more Heat sinks like you have to the Heat sink plate ESPECIALLY where the VRMS are
when the GPU fan heatsink is taken off the VRMs get very toasty very fast without the airflow going on.


----------



## Apolladan

edit: its the lack of opengl extension limits on new nvidia drivers, have to force it with nvidia in spector


----------



## Apolladan

saw thousands of these errors in windows event viewer too

The NVIDIA OpenGL driver has encountered
an out of memory error. This application might
behave inconsistently and fail.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Turning on adaptive V-Sync seems to have helped in Crysis 3 at least. Other games still stutter/jitter compared to what I'm used to. I will have to plug in the 7970 GHz again and gather some data.
> 
> What I'm worried most about are the temperatures. After 10 minutes of Crysis 3 the fans were getting to their limit, but they couldn't bring down the temps. At 90-100% fan speed the temps were getting close to 80°C again. If I remember right the ASUS GTX 670 with the same custom cooler kept the card at around 60-70°C at 70-80% fan speed.


Yeah, that seems a bit high for a non reference 770. When going through reviews of the 770 I noticed that the Asus DCII had one of the lowest temp outputs, and was supposedly pretty quiet. Granted there are plenty of outside influences in those tests (ambient temps, graphic load, case cooling and airflow, fan speed, etc) but it should be close to the other non reference cards. My EVGA SC ACX has never gone over 74°C and that was while running Furmark. I typically see temps in the 60-70°C range while gaming and running benchmarks, and I haven't touched the fan curves. I do have two 140mm intake fans blowing directly over my card however, so I am sure this helps.



As far as performance I have nothing but praise for this GPU. I run a single display setup and it nearly tops out every game at my monitors refresh rate (72 Hz) on high/ultra settings. I have experienced no stutter or jitter with this machine, although I did on some titles with my laptop's GTX 660M, especially Deus Ex HR. I tried playing it on my desktop and runs smooth and looks great. Although I am sure the adaptive VSync does help to remedy this. Anyways, I hope you figure it out...


----------



## Scorpion49

Welp, this "upgrade" turned out to be an absolute disaster aside from the 770 SLI. So far my computer has crashed about 60 times in the last 3 or 4 hours, I've had to remove both GPU's and re-install windows twice with no apparent effect. I think this haswell crap is going back to amazon on Monday, my busted Z77 board worked better than this.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Welp, this "upgrade" turned out to be an absolute disaster aside from the 770 SLI. So far my computer has crashed about 60 times in the last 3 or 4 hours, I've had to remove both GPU's and re-install windows twice with no apparent effect. I think this haswell crap is going back to amazon on Monday, my busted Z77 board worked better than this.


That is a bummer








I switched back to Nvidia because last I knew they actually ran their drivers on at least 100 different configs to test them. Now apparently they use 1 Supercomputer to do something super that is beyond my understanding. All I know is at least my AMD card was stable...it ran like crap but it was stable. I hope the drivers mature because I am really enjoying the 770 aside the random driver crash.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> That is a bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched back to Nvidia because last I knew they actually ran their drivers on at least 100 different configs to test them. Now apparently they use 1 Supercomputer to do something super that is beyond my understanding. All I know is at least my AMD card was stable...it ran like crap but it was stable. I hope the drivers mature because I am really enjoying the 770 aside the random driver crash.


Well, removed and replaced Haswell with the old Ivy setup, re-installed Windows (again) and haven't had a single crash yet. Guess I'm getting $500 back.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

he should rma his gpus if theyre gettin that hot that quick...

scorpion49

nice man...glad you got your stuff..


----------



## X-PREDATOR

man thats a burner scorpio...makes me realy wana cry booo ho ho ho ho

in a nother thread i warn some1 about haswell..i shoulve warnd you 2 but i didnt read properly what your getting...i was to vixated on that psu...sorry mate...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> man thats a burner scorpio...makes me realy wana cry booo ho ho ho ho
> 
> in a nother thread i warn some1 about haswell..i shoulve warnd you 2 but i didnt read properly what your getting...i was to vixated on that psu...sorry mate...


Its no problem, just frustrating. Its really hard for me to believe a Z77 board with burn damage from arcing current on it runs better than a brand new Z87 board though. Oh well, back to amazon it goes.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well why dont you get a asus/asrock/msi board...if it still gives you bad vibes then send back the lot except gpu psu..it cant be those..how did the old board get toasted?
so hows that v1000?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> well why dont you get a asus/asrock/msi board...if it still gives you bad vibes then send back the lot except gpu psu..it cant be those..how did the old board get toasted?
> so hows that v1000?


Don't use Asus ever any more, they have terrible service. Got burned twice in a row by those guys. I like ASRock, MSi is good too although I would have to check if they implemented offset overclocking this time around because Ivy didn't have it on their boards. I really wanted a green board to replace my current G1.Sniper M3 so the G1.Sniper M5 was the natural choice.

This board had some kind of shock/arc in the onboard audio, remarkably it still sort of works, however only the front panel jacks none on the I/O.

The V1000 is pretty good. I had one issue with the mobo cable not wanting to fit into the plug on the PSU, but it was easy enough to get it in there once I got the PSU back out of the case instead of trying to work in a cramped space. It is very quiet and seems well built as the reviews of the KM3 platform would indicate. The cables might be a tad short for a full tower case, but they are perfect for my mATX setup.


----------



## malmental

with the latest GeForce drivers if you do not install the GeForce Experience
then you will not have the nVidia CP icon in the taskbar if you used 'clean install' option.
you must install on-top of previous drivers but use 'custom install' and omit the GeForce Experience.


----------



## 66racer

Is it worth installing nvidia experience? I have been unchecking it


----------



## X-PREDATOR

cool.well as far as msi...rock solid this time around apparently:
http://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/msi_z87_mpower_max/

they praised the gd65 gaming so i can imagine the mpower series to be above exceptional..u can always just use green stickers or ask msi to colour the heatsinks green..(joke)
or try the gaming series..great performers and affordable those dragons do look nice upclose..they do a good job of keeping things cool too
yeah thats why i askd about psu..ive got a big f.tower (X-Predator Aerorocool) its very big.my hx650 just barely reached the 8pin cpu.so im getting custom red extension(gna make me own once i start all me shopping)


----------



## malmental

GeForce Experience to me.... Is a joke.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

totaly agreed..even if yo dnt install it it smtimes still does. with the drivers.does absolutely nothing...


----------



## Yungbenny911

sorry to see some new comers having issues with their 770's idk... I can't really "help" because i don't have issues over here, i kinda wish i did, so i can solve it and save the day lol


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to see some new comers having issues with their 770's idk... I can't really "help" because i don't have issues over here, i kinda wish i did, so i can solve it and save the day lol


I was thinking the exact same thing and wondering how to word it not to offend anyone.
The only issue I am having at the moment is stabilizing 1500Mhz (I am game stable @ 1400Mhz)
THANKS to Rbby258 I will be getting my soldering iron out again.
All I can say is 320.49 has been rock solid stable for me even with SLI in surround.
I did have a few issues that were from not starting from basics i.e. make sure my system is rock solid at default clocks.
Then only Then would I start finding the max OC for each part one time i.e. CPU then Ram then GPU core then GPU memory or what ever order you like.

one of the biggest hints I could give is if you CPU has the slightest stability issue it might have micro crashes (not BSOD) and it might seem the GPU/Drivers are at fault.

as I said my hotwire thread "*I was trying to run before I could walk*"


----------



## X-PREDATOR

im so glad im in this thread before i even purchase my card...all the shops/sellers here lie to you in your face about all these products..wether you have probs or not..glad/sad also to hear most of the issues are from bad/OC /drivers/bad memory chips..which means nvidia was to eager to beat amd...they shouldve stuck to past ways - amd takes lead with new gpu/respin then nvidia is late as allways but nails the coffin on amd...look back at the 460/560/570/580's yes they had issues but were rock solid more than current cards that have these power limits/boost/driver issues..i swear im gona get my card...reformat windows 7..& by golly molly try install 314.07/314.22 drivers...

heres a +rep to those who are all so helpfull in this thread..you r all makin a huge difference in everybdys lives...

how good is the xspc 360 raystorm kit? will it be suffient for gpus instead (provided i get gpu blocks )


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Do you have a picture of your case, a side picture to see the air flow of your case?
> 
> Do you have enough intakes and exhaust?


I don't have any pictures. But the case was good enough to keep a Sapphire 7970 GHz at around 70-73°C with a low noise fan profile.

I just ran Crysis 3 again with the card at stock settings. After 10-20 minutes the temperature gets to 79-80°C while the fan spins at 88%. Should I return it?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> I don't have any pictures. But the case was good enough to keep a Sapphire 7970 GHz at around 70-73°C with a low noise fan profile.
> 
> I just ran Crysis 3 again with the card at stock settings. After 10-20 minutes the temperature gets to 79-80°C while the fan spins at 88%. Should I return it?


even your 7970 is hot. make sure you've got good airflow or watercool.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

please remove card or try take pic upclose from side of the gpu..to see if theres any obstruction between cooler and pcb...it souns like :1) bad thermal paste application or none @ all
2) insufficient airflo (even with what you said about previous card)- running 70 ° - 80° 24/7 is ridicoulessly long term dangerous
3) might be a bad chip

another member mentiond e few posts back: remove heatsink and check thermal paste...if yo dont feel like it..(scared) rma that gpu asap... running that hot aint good


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> even your 7970 is hot. make sure you've got good airflow or watercool.


Not really, considering the fans on my overclocked 7970 GHz were running at only 30-35%. I prefer silent fan profiles and around 70°C wasn't a bad result at all.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Not really, considering the fans on my overclocked 7970 GHz were running at only 30-35%. I prefer silent fan profiles and around 70°C wasn't a bad result at all.


when i had mine with the stock cooler, my temp stayed below 70 at 40%. in bf3, though, it went to 55% and that's when i decided to watercool it. those tiny fans will be audible past 50%. change the paste on that 770, if not rma it.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> saw thousands of these errors in windows event viewer too
> 
> The NVIDIA OpenGL driver has encountered
> an out of memory error. This application might
> behave inconsistently and fail.


Looks like you have a bad card, I would just have it replaced and try another, even when I run surround on single card I dont get out of memory errors.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Don't use Asus ever any more, they have terrible service. Got burned twice in a row by those guys. I like ASRock, MSi is good too although I would have to check if they implemented offset overclocking this time around because Ivy didn't have it on their boards. I really wanted a green board to replace my current G1.Sniper M3 so the G1.Sniper M5 was the natural choice.
> 
> This board had some kind of shock/arc in the onboard audio, remarkably it still sort of works, however only the front panel jacks none on the I/O.
> 
> The V1000 is pretty good. I had one issue with the mobo cable not wanting to fit into the plug on the PSU, but it was easy enough to get it in there once I got the PSU back out of the case instead of trying to work in a cramped space. It is very quiet and seems well built as the reviews of the KM3 platform would indicate. The cables might be a tad short for a full tower case, but they are perfect for my mATX setup.


Why dont you ave amazon replace the board? I have the Sniper 5 and haven't had a single issue with it. Are you OC your CPU? Haswell is a pain to OC, and very difficult to find the stable sweet spot.


----------



## MaddestMax

Hey guys, has anyone had any issues with screen tearing on D3? I'm not exactly sure if thats what I'm experiencing but from all the descriptions I can find of "screen tearing" that seems to be whats up. It seems like there is a wave that goes through the screen from about the half way mark of the screen. I just got my EVGA GTX 770 and a Dell u2312hm yesterday so I haven't had a lot of time to play with things, but just curious if anyone knows anything about.

I'm running 320.49 drivers.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> im so glad im in this thread before i even purchase my card...all the shops/sellers here lie to you in your face about all these products..wether you have probs or not..glad/sad also to hear most of the issues are from bad/OC /drivers/bad memory chips..which means nvidia was to eager to beat amd...they shouldve stuck to past ways - amd takes lead with new gpu/respin then nvidia is late as allways but nails the coffin on amd...look back at the 460/560/570/580's yes they had issues but were rock solid more than current cards that have these power limits/boost/driver issues..i swear im gona get my card...reformat windows 7..& by golly molly try install 314.07/314.22 drivers...
> 
> heres a +rep to those who are all so helpfull in this thread..you r all makin a huge difference in everybdys lives...
> 
> how good is the xspc 360 raystorm kit? will it be suffient for gpus instead (provided i get gpu blocks )


Im using XSPC as my cooling solution save for the GPU block since it was not out when I bought it. It is rock solid, the Raystorm block is great, keeps my Haswell CPU nice and cool. I would recommend the RX rads if they fit in your system, the AX (which I use) are great for slimline applications. I have goth the GPU and CPU on the same loop and my GTX770 doesn't get to 45C even after a solid gaming session.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Result Pages: 1
XSPC Raystorm 750 RS360 Liquid
Cooling kit
http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit&x=9&y=10

its on sale for under 3k.....(3000 sa rand)
im very happy with my phanteks ive never seen my cores/cpu go anyware near 55/60
mostly idles @ 19-25° gaming load @ 40 -50° max. so im considering the above kit only for gpu/but maybe cpu too seing it comes with the raystorm cpu block.. but maybe in a outside rad box/stand im gona ask a mate to make(hes a freaking genius with tools:metal work/wood/cars ect..)

the 2 gpus im looking to buy : msi lightning or 780 gaming/lightning once available..but im more keen towards 770...pricing has gone down a bit and itll alow my other purchases...what is a good full cover/front&back block for gpu


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Why dont you ave amazon replace the board? I have the Sniper 5 and haven't had a single issue with it. Are you OC your CPU? Haswell is a pain to OC, and very difficult to find the stable sweet spot.


I'm sending them both back. I'm not sure if I will try out haswell again, because I just don't need it. It was a spur of the moment decision kind of thing. I would have even been happy if it ran fine at stock, but it did not.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Why dont you ave amazon replace the board? I have the Sniper 5 and haven't had a single issue with it. Are you OC your CPU? Haswell is a pain to OC, and very difficult to find the stable sweet spot.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sending them both back. I'm not sure if I will try out haswell again, because I just don't need it. It was a spur of the moment decision kind of thing. I would have even been happy if it ran fine at stock, but it did not.
Click to expand...

your sending what back exactly and what are you keeping/running.?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your sending what back exactly and what are you keeping/running.?


The 4670k and Sniper M5. I was unable to determine what was causing the crashing, but eventually it got so bad I couldn't get into BIOS without it locking up. Out it came, Ivy went back in, no issues for the last 12 hours.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your sending what back exactly and what are you keeping/running.?
> 
> 
> 
> The 4670k and Sniper M5. I was unable to determine what was causing the crashing, but eventually it got so bad I couldn't get into BIOS without it locking up. Out it came, Ivy went back in, no issues for the last 12 hours.
Click to expand...

I remember you were changing up GPU's or something too.?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I remember you were changing up GPU's or something too.?


No I added a second 770 for SLI. I removed those early on in troubleshooting and used the HD4600 which seemed to make the problem worse. Both 770's are on the Ivy board right now working fine, even played a little BL2 this morning. Was nice maxing it out at 2560x1600 with a constant 60fps.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I remember you were changing up GPU's or something too.?
> 
> 
> 
> No I added a second 770 for SLI. I removed those early on in troubleshooting and used the HD4600 which seemed to make the problem worse. Both 770's are on the Ivy board right now working fine, even played a little BL2 this morning. Was nice maxing it out at 2560x1600 with a constant 60fps.
Click to expand...

it's that gas mask, after hearing about so many changes I get them all confused.
I can see fine though...









is this where I yell for you trying Haswell when you had IB..?


----------



## killerclam




----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> I don't have any pictures. But the case was good enough to keep a Sapphire 7970 GHz at around 70-73°C with a low noise fan profile.
> 
> I just ran Crysis 3 again with the card at stock settings. After 10-20 minutes the temperature gets to 79-80°C while the fan spins at 88%. Should I return it?


I also have the asus card....WHat are your ambient temp? My asus ran just about the same as my msi gamer 770 did, maybe 1-2c hotter but that's practically the same. I was overclocked to 1320mhz gaming in 78-80F ambient temps with the asus card, fans 100% and never came close to 80C, my max was usually like 74-75c I think in the warm weather while overclocked. My case is a tj08e (matx) which doesn't really have the best airflow either, not bad, but not as good as a mid tower atx that's for sure.

Either of these is likely:

-Your ambient room temp is in the mid to high 80F range, which I think any card would run warm
-you case has poor air flow
-bad thermal paste job by asus, if you have a good overclocker, just replace it yourself. I used shin etsu and dropped 2-3c


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing and wondering how to word it not to offend anyone.
> The only issue I am having at the moment is stabilizing 1500Mhz (I am game stable @ 1400Mhz)
> THANKS to Rbby258 I will be getting my soldering iron out again.
> All I can say is 320.49 has been rock solid stable for me even with SLI in surround.
> I did have a few issues that were from not starting from basics i.e. make sure my system is rock solid at default clocks.
> Then only Then would I start finding the max OC for each part one time i.e. CPU then Ram then GPU core then GPU memory or what ever order you like.
> 
> one of the biggest hints I could give is if you CPU has the slightest stability issue it might have micro crashes (not BSOD) and it might seem the GPU/Drivers are at fault.
> 
> as I said my hotwire thread "*I was trying to run before I could walk*"


Assume what you said is the case....but my CPU is running stock. What can I bump up in my MB BIOS a bit to find out?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> im so glad im in this thread before i even purchase my card...all the shops/sellers here lie to you in your face about all these products..wether you have probs or not..glad/sad also to hear most of the issues are from bad/OC /drivers/bad memory chips..which means nvidia was to eager to beat amd...they shouldve stuck to past ways - amd takes lead with new gpu/respin then nvidia is late as allways but nails the coffin on amd...look back at the 460/560/570/580's yes they had issues but were rock solid more than current cards that have these power limits/boost/driver issues..i swear im gona get my card...reformat windows 7..& by golly molly try install 314.07/314.22 drivers...
> 
> heres a +rep to those who are all so helpfull in this thread..you r all makin a huge difference in everybdys lives...
> 
> how good is the xspc 360 raystorm kit? will it be suffient for gpus instead (provided i get gpu blocks )


If you power down daily chances are you won't even see an issue. I reformatted with no backups prior to getting mine. Updated MB BIOS. Sacrificed a Goat to BAAL. Stepped down all my OC's. Optimal Defaults(lol). No problems until after the 24 hour mark though. Guess I should have sacrificed a better animal....


----------



## wfor1pilot

driver1.jpg 71k .jpg file


.49 not so stable for me !


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> If you power down daily chances are you won't even see an issue. I reformatted with no backups prior to getting mine. Updated MB BIOS. Sacrificed a Goat to BAAL. Stepped down all my OC's. Optimal Defaults(lol). No problems until after the 24 hour mark though. Guess I should have sacrificed a better animal....


I'm playing a MMG w/ a "bot" running in the background and I leave my comp on 24/7. Will crash out at night, go to work the next day and come home late at night bump the mouse and mine is still running NP! Sounds like something screwy w/ your windows install ?


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I also have the asus card....WHat are your ambient temp? My asus ran just about the same as my msi gamer 770 did, maybe 1-2c hotter but that's practically the same. I was overclocked to 1320mhz gaming in 78-80F ambient temps with the asus card, fans 100% and never came close to 80C, my max was usually like 74-75c I think in the warm weather while overclocked. My case is a tj08e (matx) which doesn't really have the best airflow either, not bad, but not as good as a mid tower atx that's for sure.
> 
> Either of these is likely:
> 
> -Your ambient room temp is in the mid to high 80F range, which I think any card would run warm
> -you case has poor air flow
> -bad thermal paste job by asus, if you have a good overclocker, just replace it yourself. I used shin etsu and dropped 2-3c


Thanks for the input. The room temperature was probably around 24°C (75°F). My HAF X is a full tower case with good air flow. I've never had thermal issues before. I don't want to void the warranty, so I'm not going to take the card apart.

Why did you replace your MSI card?


----------



## defiler2k

Speaking of Amazon, I ordered my second 770 yesterday and last night I received an email from support apologizing for losing my package and that they had sent me a replacement order I figured it was some mistake but this morning UPS left this in my front door!



Looks like someone made a big oops in the shipping dept


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Speaking of Amazon, I ordered my second 770 yesterday and last night I received an email from support apologizing for losing my package and that they had sent me a replacement order I figured it was some mistake but this morning UPS left this in my front door!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone made a big oops in the shipping dept


Sir, i represent amazon fulfillment. you are committing a federal felony by accepting, and advertising erroneously acquired merchandise. please immediatley send the erroneous package to the address i wil shortly send to your private user acccount.

ok,ok,...just kidding..don't kill me


----------



## Selquist979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Speaking of Amazon, I ordered my second 770 yesterday and last night I received an email from support apologizing for losing my package and that they had sent me a replacement order I figured it was some mistake but this morning UPS left this in my front door!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone made a big oops in the shipping dept


Some people have all the luck


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> Result Pages: 1
> XSPC Raystorm 750 RS360 Liquid
> Cooling kit
> http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=xspc+raystorm+kit&x=9&y=10
> 
> its on sale for under 3k.....(3000 sa rand)
> im very happy with my phanteks ive never seen my cores/cpu go anyware near 55/60
> mostly idles @ 19-25° gaming load @ 40 -50° max. so im considering the above kit only for gpu/but maybe cpu too seing it comes with the raystorm cpu block.. but maybe in a outside rad box/stand im gona ask a mate to make(hes a freaking genius with tools:metal work/wood/cars ect..)
> 
> the 2 gpus im looking to buy : msi lightning or 780 gaming/lightning once available..but im more keen towards 770...pricing has gone down a bit and itll alow my other purchases...what is a good full cover/front&back block for gpu


If you are not planning on cooling the CPU, I would suggest you part it out, get an RX rad from XSPC since you are going externally mounted and get a good pump. The RX line is a thicker radiator with better performance than the RS models. As far as GPU blocks it will depend on the model, XSPC makes a GPU block for the 770 http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-gpu/razor-gtx-770however, some cards like the MSI Lightning do not follow nvidias refrence design for the 770 and require a different cooler. EKWB makes a cooler that fits the Lightning http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc680-lightning-acetal-nickel.html The lightning uses the 680 refrence card thus blocks that fit the 680 tend to fit that card.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thanx..ill bookmark links and forward to the shop i buy @..well its gna be me first liquid setup on my own setup...have dabbled a bit here an there but to sacred(scared) with my own stuff..k rx it is then...ive got luckily plenty room in the case but still prefer to go rad box....

thanx for the help...eish..i wish the bucks was here already...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> driver1.jpg 71k .jpg file
> 
> 
> .49 not so stable for me !


320.xx not stable for me...welcome to the club.








How long was your system on approx when this occurred?
I can run any driver without any problem for about 30 hours minimum 48 max before the driver crashes and recovers.
About to try the 314.22 but I really can't figure out how to find or add this string needed to get it to install. Never had to do anything to alter an .inf file.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

so ur saying the 314.22 drivers outright dont allow installation???

there goes my hopes...


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 320.xx not stable for me...welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long was your system on approx when this occurred?
> I can run any driver without any problem for about 30 hours minimum 48 max before the driver crashes and recovers.
> About to try the 314.22 but I really can't figure out how to find or add this string needed to get it to install. Never had to do anything to alter an .inf file.


Dunno, maybe 4-5 days - if you look close it shows "56" errors.







lol !


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> so ur saying the 314.22 drivers outright dont allow installation???
> 
> there goes my hopes...


Oh they certainly will install. I am just too dumb to figure out how apparently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Dunno, maybe 4-5 days - if you look close it shows "56" errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol !


Damn so you are getting like strings of errors? Mine is always just a singular one.

Question for all you guys: Someone on Tom's Hardware suggested upping my VCCSA voltage to 1.1 to see if it would fix the problem. However I often don't mess with voltages too much without doing tons of reading on what I am doing first. I have no idea what VCCSA is but I do know that my MOBO manual puts it barely in the RED category. I only have a stock CPU fan at the moment and the thermal armor is more of a thermal trap. Little nervous anyone wanna weigh in on this?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villain*
> 
> Thanks for the input. The room temperature was probably around 24°C (75°F). My HAF X is a full tower case with good air flow. I've never had thermal issues before. I don't want to void the warranty, so I'm not going to take the card apart.
> 
> Why did you replace your MSI card?


Well mainly it wasnt a good clocker, 1245mhz max at 1.212v but that combined with the brown pcb and no backplate options pushed me to return it. I bought it as an impulse while at frys. I just tend to like the custom pcb and backplate that asus produces plus the asus has hotwire support for their extreme mobos, im just too comfortable with matx to get an atx extreme mobo right now. Still sesrching for the smallest atx water friendly case I can find before I give up on atx.

If your not happy return It, but you might have a golden overclocker so try to oc it first.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Dunno, maybe 4-5 days - if you look close it shows "56" errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol !


That looks like an RMA to me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Question for all you guys: Someone on Tom's Hardware suggested upping my VCCSA voltage to 1.1 to see if it would fix the problem. However I often don't mess with voltages too much without doing tons of reading on what I am doing first. I have no idea what VCCSA is but I do know that my MOBO manual puts it barely in the RED category. I only have a stock CPU fan at the moment and the thermal armor is more of a thermal trap. Little nervous anyone wanna weigh in on this?


I generalized my "learning to walk before learning to run" to anybody having problems

VCCSA and VCCIO should be left alone unless on an extreme OC. (or trying to stabilize a huge amount of memory)
VCCSA is responsible for PCI-e, Memory and a few other things.

I see you have a Quad ram pack try running on 2 Sticks or just run on onboard VGA
Just you have to start diagnostics some where and taking your system down to bare basics and start building it back up till you find the fault


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it's that gas mask, after hearing about so many changes I get them all confused.
> I can see fine though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this where I yell for you trying Haswell when you had IB..?


You could, but my Ivy board is damaged. It still runs well if I disable onboard audio though, but I thought about it and decided if I was to hassle with removing the board I might as well get the latest and greatest.

Here you can see them all cute side by side, the Sniper M5 is definitely a beefier board than the old M3.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> That looks like an RMA to me
> I generalized my "learning to walk before learning to run" to anybody having problems
> 
> VCCSA and VCCIO should be left alone unless on an extreme OC. (or trying to stabilize a huge amount of memory)
> VCCSA is responsible for PCI-e, Memory and a few other things.
> 
> I see you have a Quad ram pack try running on 2 Sticks or just run on onboard VGA
> Just you have to start diagnostics some where and taking your system down to bare basics and start building it back up till you find the fault


I also thought it would be excessive to alter voltages. I have never had this much trouble swapping to a new GPU.
I don't see how adding a GPU would require me removing RAM. This system replace the GPU was totally working with an HD6970 in it.
Tomb Raider crashed on me too but seems that is a common problem...o joy. About to RMA this card and sell the replacement and pop the AMD card back in.


----------



## feznz

Just before I feel like this

I remembered this Thread


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Just before I feel like this
> 
> I remembered this Thread


I guess i dont get it.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Just before I feel like this
> 
> I remembered this Thread


You guys think it's time to abandon ship w/ the 770's? I sure was happier w/ my 670. The 770 has a little more breathing room in games (and seems to be a favorite of the "benchers") but, my 670 was just so effort free. I think I'm going to hang in there of one more driver (326.19 should go "WHQL" in about a week) and if that doesn't fix it, I think I'm out.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> You guys think it's time to abandon ship w/ the 770's? I sure was happier w/ my 670. The 770 has a little more breathing room in games (and seems to be a favorite of the "benchers") but, my 670 was just so effort free. I think I'm going to hang in there of one more driver (326.19 should go "WHQL" in about a week) and if that doesn't fix it, I think I'm out.


326.19 is not going in for WHQL cert. A driver with a new number will be released in approx 2 weeks.

Off to take a forum users advice and pull out two of these four RAM sticks and do a reformat of win 7. Work from the ground up. Speaking of does anyone have a decent install order guide otherwise I guess I am following intels recommended. The guy who helped me build this system(first one) is sadly deceased so I am alone now and have no friends that know anything about PCs.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Posted this earlier on 1440p perfomance on Crysis 3 with latest beta drivers GeForce 326.19



The stock clocks were at *1202Mhz/1753Mhz*, and the SLI OC was at *1306Mhz/1953Mhz*, while single GPU was at *1320Mhz/1978Mhz*

Full analysis HERE &#8230;


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Posted this earlier on 1440p perfomance on Crysis 3 with latest beta drivers GeForce 326.19
> 
> 
> 
> The stock clocks were at *1202Mhz/1753Mhz*, and the SLI OC was at *1306Mhz/1953Mhz*, while single GPU was at *1320Mhz/1978Mhz*
> 
> Full analysis HERE &#8230;


haha giving you +rep in here and your topic. Nice work putting it all together. That game sure beats up a gpu. I have only played the first level but even with fps in the 30 range, luckily its still smooth and looks amazing!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Speaking of does anyone have a decent install order guide otherwise I guess I am following intels recommended. The guy who helped me build this system(first one) is sadly deceased so I am alone now and have no friends that know anything about PCs.


Hey Thoth; you asking about installing the hardware or the order of installing the software?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Hey Thoth; you asking about installing the hardware or the order of installing the software?


The order I already did it based on intels recommended chipset method so os sp 1 lan and then chipset. Everything else is done except for windows update and the GPU is going in last.

Update: All the important windows updates are done and successful. There are a few windows optional updates most are in italics and one that isn't that says platform update and is dated 2013 march. I know I installed all these last time but I am trying to have everything on here that is needed at minimum then making a backup of that before proceeding. Should I leave these out until later on?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The order I already did it based on intels recommended chipset method so os sp 1 lan and then chipset. Everything else is done except for windows update and the GPU is going in last.


I usually do it in this order:
1. Chipset driver -re-boot
2. AHCI or RAID re-boot (or w/ install "F6" if your running RAID)
3. Video driver (might be included in your chipset driver) but, I reinstall the separate video driver
4. Sound driver re-boot
5. Lan driver (but keep it disabled)
5. Mouse / keyboard

Enable Lan let windows do it's thing (and yes, it's up to about 184 updates - next time d/l and save iE10 and SP1 to a thumb drive - saves a fair amount of time) and install SP1 for Win/7

6. install all of the Adobe (flash, reader), Java (if you use it) and .net frame 4.5.1 here: http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/eng/downloads#d-net-45
7. go to programs\all programs\windows update\ check and make sure it's satisfied or let it run until "satisfied"
8. install your graphics card / re-boot the system - if the driver doesn't see your card and gives you an error / re-boot in to "safemode" it won't need to see it there (and install) use what ever driver version you've had the best luck (Lord help us all) with and re-boot once again.

run some stress tests w/ the system running at all stock (clock) settings. I kinda like "Kombuster" it's a free d/l here: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


----------



## Thoth420

I already installed net framework 4.0. I just got it from the microsoft site should I have not done that?
I did the LAN before the chipset because I was unsure if I needed to do a few critical updates via windows update prior to installing the chipset. (which I didn't derp)
On the last set of windows updates now. Only thing left to do is GPU driver.

I guess if we continue this line of discussion it is better done via PM.
Sorry guys for the massive thread derail just want to get on stable footing so I can start benching this card stock let alone trying to OC it past the factory applied one.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

hope you have some success..and get it fixed/sorted...


----------



## Thoth420

Thanks X(and everyone that lended insight, support, suggestions etc.)








You guys want a good laugh. So I finish all the updates and drivers etc. Check my event viewer....7 minor errors 4 of which are an event 10 that likes to show up with sp1 installed on my computer. Ran a script to make that spam go away. Leaving me with something that installs and tries to print a test page or something. Maybe the OS idk...I have no printer lol. Another regarding the proof of purchase on what I think was a direct x install(the install was successful nonetheless as far as I can tell) and the last being The last one was the only of concern was the windows module updater error but I checked all of my updates and they said successful even the module(ya know the update to be able to do updates lol again).

Anyway so here is the funny(sorry): I finally get around to installing BF3 which takes forever so I figure time to unwind with some TV and then pass out. I can then wake up and be on the battlefield right?
So just as I am dozing off I start hearing my GPU fans going nuts and the tiny bit of coil whine I hear when my system is under heavy load. I hop up to check as BF3 is still downloading and nothing should be using my GPU. "HOW DID I GET A PIECE OF MALWARE ALREADY? Keep in mind I had been up for almost 18 hours and wasn't that sharp. Turns out my windows experience index was running on a scheduler. I was literally about to jump off my roof. Anyway woke up today and had a dreadful feeling but when I went downstairs BF3 was complete and the system was error and event free.

I think I am going to download Prime 95 and just let it run all night tonight while I sleep.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

glad you got some luck i sent yu a pm...ps try this app..iobit advanced systemcare pro/free...
ive been using it for 6years...it fine tunes your setup/windows to speed things up and have less issues..but dont use ver.6 try to go piratebay and look for ver.5.if you need more insight pm me...about this app.it might help...


----------



## Anubite89

Hello, i just started here, i made my very own configuration that i assembled with (read carefully, GREAT CARE), i did some dabbles in pc maintenance and such but never anything this big with this " level" stuff..
my gpuz ( and id like to join the club allso, if i am in the right spot..) btw i dont like overclocking because ive read it shortens lifespan of oc'ed stuff and i dont like that...







)
here are my "stock" 770 lightning kombustor links, tell me if they are ok cause' i am rly new at this.. and even this forum stuff...
http://www.ozone3d.net/msi_kombustor/score_200.php?id=151819
SCORE: 3209 points, Avg FPS: 53 (60000 ms) *furry and tessy gl4 no fxa no aa*
http://www.ozone3d.net/msi_kombustor/score_200.php?id=151826
SCORE: 155584 points, Avg FPS: 2593 (60000 ms)
note: all tests 1080 category.
And i have insane problem that is driving me nuts...
its horisontal flickering of screen, it appears like little wavy black stripes across whole screen... games are playable but... its a bit annoying, print screen does not show anything... im using philips lcd 221v monitor 1920x 1080 native screen, (monitor) agp >[converter]>dvi(slot graphic card)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anubite89*
> 
> Hello, i just started here, i made my very own configuration that i assembled with (read carefully, GREAT CARE), i did some dabbles in pc maintenance and such but never anything this big with this " level" stuff..
> my gpuz ( and id like to join the club allso, if i am in the right spot..) btw i dont like overclocking because ive read it shortens lifespan of oc'ed stuff and i dont like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> here are my "stock" 770 lightning kombustor links, tell me if they are ok cause' i am rly new at this.. and even this forum stuff...
> http://www.ozone3d.net/msi_kombustor/score_200.php?id=151819
> SCORE: 3209 points, Avg FPS: 53 (60000 ms) *furry and tessy gl4 no fxa no aa*
> http://www.ozone3d.net/msi_kombustor/score_200.php?id=151826
> SCORE: 155584 points, Avg FPS: 2593 (60000 ms)
> note: all tests 1080 category.
> And i have insane problem that is driving me nuts...
> its horisontal flickering of screen, it appears like little wavy black stripes across whole screen... games are playable but... its a bit annoying, print screen does not show anything... im using philips lcd 221v monitor 1920x 1080 native screen, (monitor) agp >[converter]>dvi(slot graphic card)


It does that without overclocking? Looks like your on 320.49 driver, try the new 326.19, I would try that for now.


----------



## DarkSamus

Finally ordered my 2x GTX 770 4GBs for my first SLI setup.
They will arrive into my build in 2 days


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anubite89*
> 
> Hello, i just started here, i made my very own configuration that i assembled with (read carefully, GREAT CARE), i did some dabbles in pc maintenance and such but never anything this big with this " level" stuff..
> my gpuz ( and id like to join the club allso, if i am in the right spot..) btw i dont like overclocking because ive read it shortens lifespan of oc'ed stuff and i dont like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> here are my "stock" 770 lightning kombustor links, tell me if they are ok cause' i am rly new at this.. and even this forum stuff...
> http://www.ozone3d.net/msi_kombustor/score_200.php?id=151819
> SCORE: 3209 points, Avg FPS: 53 (60000 ms) *furry and tessy gl4 no fxa no aa*
> http://www.ozone3d.net/msi_kombustor/score_200.php?id=151826
> SCORE: 155584 points, Avg FPS: 2593 (60000 ms)
> note: all tests 1080 category.
> And i have insane problem that is driving me nuts...
> its horisontal flickering of screen, it appears like little wavy black stripes across whole screen... games are playable but... its a bit annoying, print screen does not show anything... im using philips lcd 221v monitor 1920x 1080 native screen, (monitor) agp >[converter]>dvi(slot graphic card)


Seen this issue on the nvidia and evga forums too....


----------



## defiler2k

So I did a quick test with one of the GPU's I received yesterday and noticed I had to push back my OC on the GPU by about 20mhz however, the improvement in valley is interesting. I wonder if it is because this GPU is not under water or its just the max the additional GPU can do and SLI is limited to the lowest boost speed. I'm waiting for my additional water block to come in to put this one under water and see if it can go further. I haven't broken the packaging on the third card in case Amazon wants it back also Im trying to see how to have 3 cards and still be able to use a PCI-E device in my Sniper 5, it seems like these boards are setup that if you have more than 2 GPU's your PCI-E x1 devices are limited to internal use only.

Here are my valley scores


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> I haven't broken the packaging on the third card in case Amazon wants it back


I read somewhere (pg 185 - 195) in this thread where someone else had added a 3rd 770 and he said the difference from 1 to 2 (cards) is considerable but however, he was sorry when he added the 3rd. Somewhere he stated that there was very little gain w/ the 3rd card. Ya might want to consider selling that sucker while the prices are so high and the cards are in such demand !?!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anubite89*
> 
> im using philips lcd 221v monitor 1920x 1080 native screen, (monitor) agp >[converter]>dvi(slot graphic card)


Do you mean your running a "D-sub" cable connected to a DVI converter?

It was discussed somewhere in the thread that the "D-sub" cables do not have enough bandwidth to pass the signal to the monitor fast enough. Simple enough fix if your monitor has a DVI connector > pick up a DVI cable.

Additionally, you did not state which driver version your using: there have been many problems (similar to what you stated) with the different driver versions. I was having the same or similar dark or even missing areas in BF3 but, that particular problem seems resolved once I switched from 320.18 to 320.49 (although .49 has it's own issues). You might want to look in to that as well !


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Do you mean your running a "D-sub" cable connected to a DVI converter?
> 
> It was discussed somewhere in the thread that the "D-sub" cables do not have enough bandwidth to pass the signal to the monitor fast enough. Simple enough fix if your monitor has a DVI connector > pick up a DVI cable.
> 
> Additionally, you did not state which driver version your using: there have been many problems (similar to what you stated) with the different driver versions. I was having the same or similar dark or even missing areas in BF3 but, that particular problem seems resolved once I switched from 320.18 to 320.49 (although .49 has it's own issues). You might want to look in to that as well !


I also find .49 is the most stable for BF3 single card wise.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I also find .49 is the most stable for BF3 single card wise.


Just checked and Anubite89 is on .49 as well !


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> So I did a quick test with one of the GPU's I received yesterday and noticed I had to push back my OC on the GPU by about 20mhz however, the improvement in valley is interesting. I wonder if it is because this GPU is not under water or its just the max the additional GPU can do and SLI is limited to the lowest boost speed. I'm waiting for my additional water block to come in to put this one under water and see if it can go further. I haven't broken the packaging on the third card in case Amazon wants it back also Im trying to see how to have 3 cards and still be able to use a PCI-E device in my Sniper 5, it seems like these boards are setup that if you have more than 2 GPU's your PCI-E x1 devices are limited to internal use only.
> 
> Here are my valley scores


Nice score XD







what drivers did you use for that? I have not tried benching Valley in a long time... IDK... I just lost interest due to the constant bashing here and there on the valley thread


----------



## Anubite89

Thanks for feedback on my problem, well i will get myself benq's XL2411T it has nice refresh rate is 24" and is NVIDIA® 3D Vision™ 2 ready though input/output: D-sub / DVI-DL / HDMI x 1 / Headphone Jack... it costs arround 300$....


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anubite89*
> 
> Thanks for feedback on my problem, well i will get myself benq's XL2411T it has nice refresh rate is 24" and is NVIDIA® 3D Vision™ 2 ready though input/output: D-sub / DVI-DL / HDMI x 1 / Headphone Jack... it costs arround 300$....


Sounds like a good plan; found a quick search review of that monitor: http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/monitors-and-projectors/monitors/benq-xl2411t-1138877/review

Looks like a worthy investment to go along w/ your 770L -> Welcome to the "club" ! -Davis


----------



## IAmDay

Might be getting one of these soon!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> So I did a quick test with one of the GPU's I received yesterday and noticed I had to push back my OC on the GPU by about 20mhz however, the improvement in valley is interesting. I wonder if it is because this GPU is not under water or its just the max the additional GPU can do and SLI is limited to the lowest boost speed. I'm waiting for my additional water block to come in to put this one under water and see if it can go further. I haven't broken the packaging on the third card in case Amazon wants it back also Im trying to see how to have 3 cards and still be able to use a PCI-E device in my Sniper 5, it seems like these boards are setup that if you have more than 2 GPU's your PCI-E x1 devices are limited to internal use only.
> 
> Here are my valley scores


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I read somewhere (pg 185 - 195) in this thread where someone else had added a 3rd 770 and he said the difference from 1 to 2 (cards) is considerable but however, he was sorry when he added the 3rd. Somewhere he stated that there was very little gain w/ the 3rd card. Ya might want to consider selling that sucker while the prices are so high and the cards are in such demand !?!


I said it and I do think it was a waste it was a small performance increase but definetly not worth the money 2 is the way to go bsst bang for the buck I do regret spendin the otther 400 for the third card I could have bought some other parts with better performance. It was maybe ten to twenty frames in bench mark increase and sad thing is I called evga to see what they got on 770s 3 way thinking maybe I did something wring but I scored 2000 points higher then there test so in conclusion 2 770s are the sweet spot


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anubite89*
> 
> Hello, i just started here, i made my very own configuration that i assembled with (read carefully, GREAT CARE), i did some dabbles in pc maintenance and such but never anything this big with this " level" stuff..
> my gpuz ( and id like to join the club allso, if i am in the right spot..) btw i dont like overclocking because ive read it shortens lifespan of oc'ed stuff and i dont like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> here are my "stock" 770 lightning kombustor links, tell me if they are ok cause' i am rly new at this.. and even this forum stuff...
> http://www.ozone3d.net/msi_kombustor/score_200.php?id=151819
> SCORE: 3209 points, Avg FPS: 53 (60000 ms) *furry and tessy gl4 no fxa no aa*
> http://www.ozone3d.net/msi_kombustor/score_200.php?id=151826
> SCORE: 155584 points, Avg FPS: 2593 (60000 ms)
> note: all tests 1080 category.
> And i have insane problem that is driving me nuts...
> its horisontal flickering of screen, it appears like little wavy black stripes across whole screen... games are playable but... its a bit annoying, print screen does not show anything... im using philips lcd 221v monitor 1920x 1080 native screen, (monitor) agp >[converter]>dvi(slot graphic card)


Wavy horizontal stripes sound like some kind of interference on the digital signal. Bad connector or cable. Do u have any signal emitting stuff close by?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

doctakedooty

are ya keeping that third card?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> doctakedooty
> 
> are ya keeping that third card?


No I am number 441, 442, and 443 in the step up program


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> doctakedooty
> 
> are ya keeping that third card?
> 
> 
> 
> No I am number 441, 442, and 443 in the step up program
Click to expand...

what are you stepping up to.?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what are you stepping up to.?


3 780s figured why not I have done forked out all this money for 770s and just wasn't happy with my 3rd card performance increase so been building my custom loop so thought I would just buy the 780s instead before I put my loop in.


----------



## malmental

Tri 780's does sound sic... but third GTX 770 not scaling well....?
did you look through this review, it shows Tri 770's as pretty nice.

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4632/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli

regardless I wanna see pics, your rig specs seem real bad-ass..


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> No I am number 441, 442, and 443 in the step up program


The steup-up program is a nice plus to the EVGA cards. I'm debating if I want to do the same although, my cards have handled everything Ive thrown at them so far.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Tri 780's does sound sic... but third GTX 770 not scaling well....?
> did you look through this review, it shows Tri 770's as pretty nice.
> 
> http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4632/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli
> 
> regardless I wanna see pics, your rig specs seem real bad-ass..


I will try to get some pics this weekend been working 80 hours a week without a day off in 2 weeks trying to get my build done and buy bigger baby clothes going to switch out my paracord sleeving for mdpc when it arrives I just didn't like the look of paracord personally. I am waiting till next year then hopefully go haswell e but I have seen a few reviews and beat out there scores although right now I can only do mild overclocks on the cards due to temps where my top card hits high 70s to 80s my middle card 70s then bottom in the 50s thought about buying the blocks anyways and see what it does under water but still unsure if I want to spend 300 on blocks. Even now my benchs beat the link you posted my frames in unigine were around 57 with one card avg, 2 cards 102 fps and three 125 fps. Clocks were 1302 core boost and 3863 mem due to my temps. Here is my 3dmark scores I am in the hall of fame though.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> The steup-up program is a nice plus to the EVGA cards. I'm debating if I want to do the same although, my cards have handled everything Ive thrown at them so far.


Yea and I would probably jus sell one 770 or all of them here on OCN and upgrade but you need seller/buyer rep to post in for sale in fact I got a few thing I could get reid of but have no seller or buyer rep to be able to do it







If I would not have bought a Corsair 900D case I would probably just run two 770s since that's plenty enough for my setup but it just looks weird since there is so much space lol. Really though I have done a few builds like single gpu and amd this is my first I want to build a good one and go intel and buy good parts and not skimp in certain areas.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Here is my 3dmark scores I am in the hall of fame though.


smart-ass....


----------



## jezzer

32k+ gpu score is pretty nice for trisli, it scales pretty good.. Sli is like 22k gpu score so another 10k for a 3rd card is really good. At what lanes are your pci xpress slot running during tri sli?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> 32k+ gpu score is pretty nice for trisli, it scales pretty good.. Sli is like 22k gpu score so another 10k for a 3rd card is really good. At what lanes are your pci xpress slot running during tri sli?


X79 chipset on the rampage iv extreme so 2 cards at pcie 3.0 x16 and third is x8


----------



## X-PREDATOR

man thats totaly awsome..yeah pics would be nice to see hw it looks now.....man 3 770's in sli total mmmmm....

well i spoke very harshly and even linked this thread to my local store so he can see or testify whether they hv had issues with the 700 series gpus..and so far theyve never lied..he said theyve had no complaints/rmas nothing..so i put in my order for 770lightning...now to wait for arrivel...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> man thats totaly awsome..yeah pics would be nice to see hw it looks now.....man 3 770's in sli total mmmmm....
> 
> well i spoke very harshly and even linked this thread to my local store so he can see or testify whether they hv had issues with the 700 series gpus..and so far theyve never lied..he said theyve had no complaints/rmas nothing..so i put in my order for 770lightning...now to wait for arrivel...


770L should be nice, my 680L was a beast. I have no doubt you will enjoy it.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

no doubt i have anymore ive got joda on my side and the force is strong with msi within me...hr he he..yeah thanks scopio
do ya still have that 680l?

im thinking of tryin to put my 560in as a physx card(yeah i know totaly pointless) but i just wana try..especialy deus ex hr/far cry 3 & so on.any advise is welcome...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> no doubt i have anymore ive got joda on my side and the force is strong with msi within me...hr he he..yeah thanks scopio
> do ya still have that 680l?
> 
> im thinking of tryin to put my 560in as a physx card(yeah i know totaly pointless) but i just wana try..especialy deus ex hr/far cry 3 & so on.any advise is welcome...


I sold it a long time ago, but here is one of the better 3Dmark11 scores I got with it, not bad for a single 680 on air: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4859216

560ti would work well as a physx card, but none of the games you listed use it. Here is a list of games that support it: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/physx/games


----------



## Thoth420

DX HR uses physX?


----------



## malmental

no..


----------



## Selquist979

So have had my card about a month now and have tried messing around with OC'ing it. Been running into alot of issues. Mainly just not being able to OC this card at all. Even 25mhz on the core(leaving mem alone). Have tired it with .49 and .19 and really getting the same result, the driver just crashes out and that is that, Crashes with Heaven and Firestrike, crashes within about 5-7 mins in Metro:LL as well. Not running into temp issues, Power is fine. Really at a loss, my ASIC is pretty freakin low and am now thinking that may be what is attributing to this, a paltry 72.9. I also have tried running with the +12 mV within precision. Any thoughts?


----------



## BKinn

Hello everyone, I've been having some problems with my 770 and I was wondering if you guys might have some suggestions.

I own the blower style card because I had originally planned to watercool but I've had some setbacks and don't think I'll be able to. My car runs VERY hot when playing some games. During Killing Floor, I was hitting 80 which really surprised me since I didn't think that game was all that intensive. I changed my fan profile and now it runs at about 60 or so while gaming but it is incredibly loud. I know this is due to the blower style but is there anything I can do?

Should I try to sell it and buy one with the ACX cooler? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## DarkSamus

Only 24 hours now until I have 2x GTX 770 4GB's in my PC for my first ever SLI build.
I've already added the power cables into my case to power the second card so now my case and my body are both ready.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Only 24 hours now until I have 2x GTX 770 4GB's in my PC for my first ever SLI build.
> I've already added the power cables into my case to power the second card so now my case and my body are both ready.


When you get them both in will you max one of the hardest games out so it uses the max vram and have gpuz read what your highest amount od vram used is so we can settle this if there fast enough to use 4gb or not I say they aren't some say they are so since you will have sli them you can give us your experience


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKinn*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've been having some problems with my 770 and I was wondering if you guys might have some suggestions.
> 
> I own the blower style card because I had originally planned to watercool but I've had some setbacks and don't think I'll be able to. My car runs VERY hot when playing some games. During Killing Floor, I was hitting 80 which really surprised me since I didn't think that game was all that intensive. I changed my fan profile and now it runs at about 60 or so while gaming but it is incredibly loud. I know this is due to the blower style but is there anything I can do?
> 
> Should I try to sell it and buy one with the ACX cooler? Any advice is appreciated.


Before you do that I would check your airflow in your case and get a temp reading of the air inside the case while its closed more then likely its going to be your case temps are high because my top card in sli reads in 80s under load but it can not get cool air because its sucking heat from the other 2 cards so I am going to say check your case first probably going to be a airflow problem these cards produce a lot of heat combinded with a aircooler on your processor if its overclocked probably getting high temps in the case due to poor air circulation


----------



## BKinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Before you do that I would check your airflow in your case and get a temp reading of the air inside the case while its closed more then likely its going to be your case temps are high because my top card in sli reads in 80s under load but it can not get cool air because its sucking heat from the other 2 cards so I am going to say check your case first probably going to be a airflow problem these cards produce a lot of heat combinded with a aircooler on your processor if its overclocked probably getting high temps in the case due to poor air circulation


Everything else in my case stays really cool actually. The only problem I'm having is my card. I just was playing FC3: Blood Dragon and my GPU was hitting almost 70 but my CPU was at 41 (@4.2Ghz) and my motherboard at 33. I have an intake right below my GPU and I turn the fan up as high as it will go when I play games. So counting my CPU fans that is 7 fans all on full blast and I'm still nearing 70. I have my GPU fans set to 75% at 70 degrees and 60% at 60 degrees. The card is still louder than all my case fans but if I don't turn the fans up, it will hit 80. I don't run SLI or anything so I can't imagine the airflow could be THAT bad, I could be wrong though.

I need to get a thermometer so I can measure the actual air temp inside the case, that might give me a better indication.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> When you get them both in will you max one of the hardest games out so it uses the max vram and have gpuz read what your highest amount od vram used is so we can settle this if there fast enough to use 4gb or not I say they aren't some say they are so since you will have sli them you can give us your experience


No problem. Will do.


----------



## doctakedooty

So my buddy said he will buy all my cards when we get our next bonus which will be end of october so I will buy the waterblocks and put them under to see what they can do


----------



## Chomuco

770 light


----------



## DarkSamus

5x 770s?
Why?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 770 light


Only thing missing is a beer can and It'd look just like my build bench !


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Only thing missing is a beer can and It'd look just like my build bench !


Just one? Are you insane? Where is the six pack?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKinn*
> 
> Everything else in my case stays really cool actually. The only problem I'm having is my card. I just was playing FC3: Blood Dragon and my GPU was hitting almost 70 but my CPU was at 41 (@4.2Ghz) and my motherboard at 33. I have an intake right below my GPU and I turn the fan up as high as it will go when I play games. So counting my CPU fans that is 7 fans all on full blast and I'm still nearing 70. I have my GPU fans set to 75% at 70 degrees and 60% at 60 degrees. The card is still louder than all my case fans but if I don't turn the fans up, it will hit 80. I don't run SLI or anything so I can't imagine the airflow could be THAT bad, I could be wrong though.
> 
> I need to get a thermometer so I can measure the actual air temp inside the case, that might give me a better indication.


80*C is not hot, your card is just following the stock temp setting. You can specify them to prioritize power target or temperature using EVGA precision X. Either make a custom fan profile and enjoy the noise, or try to stop worrying so much about the temp so long as it doesn't throttle (I chose option 2, I let it run how it was designed to and enjoy my very quiet fans).


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Just one? Are you insane? Where is the six pack?


Okay; I lied, usually it's one fresh (out of the freezer) one and about 5 or 6 empties !


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> 5x 770s?
> Why?


binning


----------



## X-PREDATOR

that pic makes me think of an elvis song :dont you feel like crying "cry for me"


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea and I would probably jus sell one 770 or all of them here on OCN and upgrade but you need seller/buyer rep to post in for sale in fact I got a few thing I could get reid of but have no seller or buyer rep to be able to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I would not have bought a Corsair 900D case I would probably just run two 770s since that's plenty enough for my setup but it just looks weird since there is so much space lol. Really though I have done a few builds like single gpu and amd this is my first I want to build a good one and go intel and buy good parts and not skimp in certain areas.


I hear you on the 900D, mine even with the water cooling components looks like it is half empty. I'm considering installing a second radiator and separate the GPU loop to eat up more space.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So my buddy said he will buy all my cards when we get our next bonus which will be end of october so I will buy the waterblocks and put them under to see what they can do


Depending on your cards you might be able to squeeze a bit more performance out of the cards, on my WC card I can boost the core higher (1372 vs 1357) than what I could with the air cooled card. I'm downloading the new Precision X to see if I can over volt my cards again since after my format I have been unable to do so, if so I should be able to push these further.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> 770 light


Srs BIz right there......Like the Yellow and Black theme going on too.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

just imagine if it was possable to put all of those blck & yellow beasties in sli in one mobo in 1 case in all of the gamers in da worlds home game room with a big enough monitor thatll do it justice with the most demanding games available..just imagine how quickly that type of setup is gna need/want i true intel core i7 with minimum 8 cores 24 thread @ a heartly base clock of 6ghz+ with a boost target per core @ 8ghz....if only if only
that would be a true ultimate setup
i know i sound stupid thats why they call me cupid...


----------



## doctakedooty

This is my first attempt at sleeving so be gentle just kind of threw these on to see if I liked the white what do you guys think of that color scheme

This is the paracord ones I paid someone to do or do you guys like these scheme and set better


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt at sleeving so be gentle just kind of threw these on to see if I liked the white what do you guys think of that color scheme
> 
> This is the paracord ones I paid someone to do or do you guys like these scheme and set better


I like yours. The white works very well in there especially low light situations....waves better than gray.


----------



## DarkSamus

Finally got my 2x GTX 770 4GB cards....


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ux7fs/


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I like yours. The white works very well in there especially low light situations....waves better than gray.


So think I should take grey out and do white and black


----------



## DarkSamus

Took me a bit, but finally installed and ran a benchmark on these 770s...


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So think I should take grey out and do white and black


Just my $.02 but, I think I'd go w/ red/white/red/black !


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Took me a bit, but finally installed and ran a benchmark on these 770s...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **


hmm....







What clocks are your GPU's running at? And what drivers? If you are not on the latest beta drivers, you should try them









Your score is 10.7% slower than my stock score, and 27% slower than my overclocked score (with tweaks). you should be in the 90's on stock (probably 90-92 FPS)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So think I should take grey out and do white and black


One grey is fine imo the 4 different colors make it cool easy to tell each wire. Having one white is just good they look great just the way you made them.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Made almost 24hrs w/o a driver error / only had 4 tabs in IE open and one w/ Firefox. 320.49 still not cutting it !


----------



## wfor1pilot




----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> 
> Made almost 24hrs w/o a driver error / only had 4 tabs in IE open and one w/ Firefox. 320.49 still not cutting it !


Did you by chance note your system uptime or have an approximation? Same stupid video7 error that I get at around the 36 hour mark. I have made a few changes since the last time it happened so if they helped I will let you know.


----------



## malmental

Thoth420 - just a quick comment on your rig bro kinda like a preview of what you got, unleash the potential..

my 2500K P67 (x16/x16 to your x8/x8 is only difference between our P67 boards basically) runs my SLI 770's so *effin' sweet*
sometimes I can't stand it... LOL (knock on wood it doesn't tank tomorrow)

anyways, a killer P67 board with straight SSD (since there is not SRT and Virtu), upgrade your cooling then SLI your 770.
no reason to toss your P67 for a Z77 upgrade in my opinion if your not using those two features.
you will have a serious rig man because I don't think you realize what your missing.

make it cloudy Mr 420 and think about it.








I can post numbers (benches) for you here or PM.

cheers, mal


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Did you by chance note your system uptime or have an approximation? Same stupid video7 error that I get at around the 36 hour mark. I have made a few changes since the last time it happened so if they helped I will let you know.


No, Sorry; didn't quite notice the "uptime" but, don't believe I've re-booted since some time Sunday / late afternoon so, that would put it near 48-50Hrs.. ?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Thoth420 - just a quick comment on your rig bro kinda like a preview of what you got, unleash the potential..
> 
> my 2500K P67 (x16/x16 to your x8/x8 is only difference between our P67 boards basically) runs my SLI 770's so *effin' sweet*
> sometimes I can't stand it... LOL (knock on wood it doesn't tank tomorrow)
> 
> anyways, a killer P67 board with straight SSD (since there is not SRT and Virtu), upgrade your cooling then SLI your 770.
> no reason to toss your P67 for a Z77 upgrade in my opinion if your not using those two features.
> you will have a serious rig man because I don't think you realize what your missing.
> 
> make it cloudy Mr 420 and think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can post numbers (benches) for you here or PM.
> 
> cheers, mal


I really want to just want to make sure my system is stable first. This is my first build and I had help when constructing it. The case was used a few months by the guy that helped me and the top exhaust fan had crapped out day 1 so I don't have one of those. What is holding me back from OCing the CPU is a cooler. I am pretty nervous about removing the stock one and replacing the tuniq tx 2 on this processor...if I could even get it off the stuff is really no joke it sticks like super glue. Nothing like artic silver. Also now that I took out some RAM I have some more room to fit something in there. Sabretooth armor still kinda nerfs that back though.

I know if I OC I will get much better framerate just don't trust that stock cooler to do the job. I was holding off on SSD until I could afford a larger one as I do have a lot of games and probably won't use this 2TB for storage once I do. This monitor needs to go too....tearing is pretty annoying and I don't want to V sync anymore.

My last system was a "dude your getting a dell (and it is going to be terrible)" with a 8800 tossed inside so even this in its stock state is pretty much a insane jump for me and by far the most powerful system I have ever owned or gamed on. It does however(at least in it's current state) have me seeking for more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> No, Sorry; didn't quite notice the "uptime" but, don't believe I've re-booted since some time Sunday / late afternoon so, that would put it near 48-50Hrs.. ?


Welcome to my nightmare. We have cake.









Calling it right now the 320 branch has some form of AI timer to call up the GeForce experience for an update check and it is failing causing a timeout crashing the driver.
And I deliver pizzas and am a noob. Just applying a little deductive logic.


----------



## malmental

Thoth420 - where you at, in the UK.?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Thoth420 - where you at, in the UK.?


Upstate New York


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Thoth420
> anyways, a killer P67 board with straight SSD (since there is not SRT and Virtu), upgrade your cooling then SLI your 770.
> no reason to toss your P67 for a Z77 upgrade in my opinion if your not using those two features.
> you will have a serious rig man because I don't think you realize what your missing.


I would be first to 2nd that Because I have done that why? I got sick of my black and blue (Asus P67Pevo) theme so decided to go red n white
differences absolutely zero gain but it looks nice and matches with the sofa now








well I do get Hot wire

BTW here is my OCer in training I hope to have her building her own PC soon.


----------



## Imprezzion

Yo guys, just got my 770 Lightning in and got a question..

I'm totally into BIOS modding with the GTX6xx series cards and GTX7xx as well. Now, I'd like to edit my Lightnings BIOS to have a locked Boost value and such so I have a solid value to work from (Boost is 1202Mhz stock, but mine boosts to 1241Mhz on +100mv. I want it to lock at 1202Mhz).

It's easy enough to do it, however, my BIOS version does not match any of the normal (non LN2) BIOS's at TPU. They have the 80.04.B4.00.04 and the 80.04.BC.00.11 while my card has the 80.04.BC.00.10 which according to TPU is the ''Gamer'' edition. (Not that that's possible as my overvolting works fine which it wouldn't with the Gamer BIOS)

But, which should I flash? The 80.04.BC.00.11 or the 80.04.B4.00.04?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Thoth420 - where you at, in the UK.?
> 
> 
> 
> Upstate New York
Click to expand...

I'm from Buffalo and just came back from a visit....
You need some parts (fans) then PM me.

feznz - awesome pic..


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yo guys, just got my 770 Lightning in and got a question..
> 
> I'm totally into BIOS modding with the GTX6xx series cards and GTX7xx as well. Now, I'd like to edit my Lightnings BIOS to have a locked Boost value and such so I have a solid value to work from (Boost is 1202Mhz stock, but mine boosts to 1241Mhz on +100mv. I want it to lock at 1202Mhz).
> 
> It's easy enough to do it, however, my BIOS version does not match any of the normal (non LN2) BIOS's at TPU. They have the 80.04.B4.00.04 and the 80.04.BC.00.11 while my card has the 80.04.BC.00.10 which according to TPU is the ''Gamer'' edition. (Not that that's possible as my overvolting works fine which it wouldn't with the Gamer BIOS)
> 
> But, which should I flash? The 80.04.BC.00.11 or the 80.04.B4.00.04?


voltage unlock is in the pcb not the bios soo... still could be the gaming bios


----------



## mxthunder

wow i just discovered that evga is now selling reference versions of these cards.

just became a lot more appealing to me!!

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-3770-KR


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> voltage unlock is in the pcb not the bios soo... still could be the gaming bios


But wouldn't the CHiL controller code lack from the Gamer BIOS? Clocks do match the Lightning but the BIOS is acting wierd so I'll flash the .11 BIOS later today.

It runs fine on 1371 Mhz core @ +100mV in games asf. so.. Not too disappointing.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> But wouldn't the CHiL controller code lack from the Gamer BIOS? Clocks do match the Lightning but the BIOS is acting wierd so I'll flash the .11 BIOS later today.
> 
> It runs fine on 1371 Mhz core @ +100mV in games asf. so.. Not too disappointing.


you tried both bioses? That card is the only card that has the ln2 bios so it should be the same, then just use that one.


----------



## thegh0sts

I recently picked one up and it has replaced my Gigabyte 670 OC. now looking for an overclocking guide.


----------



## Darren9

Should the +12mv increase show up in Precision? I enabled it in Voltage & Tweaks but Precision and Aida still show 1200mv when I stress it, power is around 70% and temps low 40's if that matters.


----------



## boldenc

Does the gigabyte WF3 support voltage increase? and there is modded bios for it?


----------



## jezzer

Decided to return the universal waterblocks for nickel fullcover ones. Seeing how many vrm heatsinks i needed its almoest the same price.

Hope they clock good, both cards and all wc hardware same price as 3x 780 lol.. If i would have known that before getting all that stuff.. Then again that would be overkill. I bet 770 sli can max everything within 2-3 years

Anyway, hope to have it up and running tomorrow


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm from Buffalo and just came back from a visit....
> You need some parts (fans) then PM me.
> 
> feznz - awesome pic..


Will do. My front intake is RED led but I hate red. My led color scheme is blue currently so I am going to replace the front with a blue and then get another one for the top. As I read they are the same exact fan the only difference is their facing. 230mm according to CM but they said any 200mm should fit there. The bigger trouble is deciding on a CPU cooler. I want noctua but it will ruin the entire scheme of my case which is black with blue lights. I also don't want any junk or anything that is really hard to put on. I hear some CPU fans can be a pain. I might even grab a little assist fan for this armor.


----------



## DarkangelZ

Got the eVGA 770 GTX 2GB SC ACX Cooler version and thinking about upgrading to the 4gb version now. BF3 & Hitman are maxing out my vram on my tri-monitor setup. It looks good but I think to have some wiggle room and be ready for BF4.

It's a hard choice cause of the GK104 vs GK110 bitrate and everything. There has been ALOT of thought into it.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm from Buffalo and just came back from a visit....
> You need some parts (fans) then PM me.
> 
> feznz - awesome pic..
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. My front intake is RED led but I hate red. My led color scheme is blue currently so I am going to replace the front with a blue and then get another one for the top. As I read they are the same exact fan the only difference is their facing. 230mm according to CM but they said any 200mm should fit there. The bigger trouble is deciding on a CPU cooler. I want noctua but it will ruin the entire scheme of my case which is black with blue lights. I also don't want any junk or anything that is really hard to put on. I hear some CPU fans can be a pain. I might even grab a little assist fan for this armor.
Click to expand...

The assist fan from the armor lowers like -3C or something from a buddy of mine told me about his, so it can't hurt.
Me personally like 140mm fans and prefer them over 120mm fans when I can.

As for the CPU cooler install and not wanting it to be difficult but not junk either can be difficult since the cheaper coolers are push/pin.
I rolled with a CM Hyper TX3 with dual 92mm fans at first until I settled on something better.
(I'm actually back on air now but ran H80 and H220 in my rigs).

So my advice is to you to watch all the YouTube vids you can on the CPU cooler you want install and decide if it's for you.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

have look @ these

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Phanteks-PH-TC12DX-CPU-Cooler-Review/1727

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6830/cpu-air-cooler-roundup-six-coolers-from-noctua-silverstone-and-cooler-master

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4753/be_quiet_dark_rock_pro_2_dual_tower_cpu_cooler_review/index.html

hope you get what your looking for


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegh0sts*
> 
> I recently picked one up and it has replaced my Gigabyte 670 OC. now looking for an overclocking guide.


You may want to have a look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> The assist fan from the armor lowers like -3C or something from a buddy of mine told me about his, so it can't hurt.
> Me personally like 140mm fans and prefer them over 120mm fans when I can.
> 
> As for the CPU cooler install and not wanting it to be difficult but not junk either can be difficult since the cheaper coolers are push/pin.
> I rolled with a CM Hyper TX3 with dual 92mm fans at first until I settled on something better.
> (I'm actually back on air now but ran H80 and H220 in my rigs).
> 
> So my advice is to you to watch all the YouTube vids you can on the CPU cooler you want install and decide if it's for you.


Thanks for all the suggestions Mal. I am also like you....military minded. Do it the right way or don't do it at all. So I have lots of homework to do.


----------



## malmental

It's all good bruddah....


----------



## thegh0sts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> You may want to have a look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club


send me back to the first page! great!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> 
> Made almost 24hrs w/o a driver error / only had 4 tabs in IE open and one w/ Firefox. 320.49 still not cutting it !


I just ran 35hrs no Driver error but even with a slightly instable OC on CPU hence the WHEA errors (just had CPU 2 days) I will let it go another 24 then I got to stabilize this CPU some more and I will report back if I got any driver errors
but I read the error message on your Screen shot "the component that raises this event is not installed"







did you double check all your connections?
I just got the feeling it isn't a driver issue


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> feznz - awesome pic..


Thanks
First lesson my little grasshopper fans bite


----------



## jezzer

Jay finally done, 0 leaks. Hopefully it stays that way. First time i did a custom loop so hope its all okay.

Just one tube with a little bend but it does not seem to affect the flow.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegh0sts*
> 
> send me back to the first page! great!


Hey, NP; some good reading for OC'n a 770 in that thread !


----------



## Imprezzion

I thought my Lightning had hit it's max on air on +100mV at 1372Mhz core and 3700Mhz VRAM but no, a little extra (ok, just maxed it.. Haha) VRAM and AUX volts works like a charm.

Tested 1380Mhz in games yesterday, not a single hiccup while with stock AUX it would crash within 5 minutes of playing.. Time to go to the next meaningful step up. 1398Mhz.

Replacing the stock TIM (very poorly done, WAY too much as usual on GPU's) with CLU (Liquid Ultra) dropped temps a whopping 12-15c.

So, if any of you guys have high temps, or higher then you'd like to see, replace the TIM with something like, MX4, PK-1, or similar.. Or be gutsy and use Indigo Extreme or Liquid Ultra.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I just ran 35hrs no Driver error but even with a slightly instable OC on CPU hence the WHEA errors (just had CPU 2 days) I will let it go another 24 then I got to stabilize this CPU some more and I will report back if I got any driver errors
> but I read the error message on your Screen shot "the component that raises this event is not installed"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you double check all your connections?
> I just got the feeling it isn't a driver issue
> 
> Thanks
> First lesson my little grasshopper fans bite


Oh it is the driver...the question is in combination with what.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

has any1 here tried sending an email or cantact nvidia about this problem? i think they should give back @least 40% of the amount of money spend by users of these cards or open an official complaint ticket and give full refund to every1 with a discount coupon for when new 800 series come everybody who baught a 700 series card will get 50% discount..

if i may..( havnt recievd my 770L yet)
but reading all the info here my head is saying theres somethin else than driver bugs @ work here...it might just be that because they changed a few things on the pcbs/cores & so on...& tryin to hard to hard lock the TDP/temps/volts on these gpus that nvidia kinda messed up a recipy from nice low fat brownies into a realy sour lemon... just my two sents of opinion...

even others r saying that its just to mysterious that for certain things/time period nothing bad will happen & then just outa the blue bang..bsod's/hangs/crashes/ list to long...
maybe this owners club thread should be braught to nvidias attention...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> has any1 here tried sending an email or cantact nvidia about this problem? i think they should give back @least 40% of the amount of money spend by users of these cards or open an official complaint ticket and give full refund to every1 with a discount coupon for when new 800 series come everybody who baught a 700 series card will get 50% discount..
> 
> if i may..( havnt recievd my 770L yet)
> but reading all the info here my head is saying theres somethin else than driver bugs @ work here...it might just be that because they changed a few things on the pcbs/cores & so on...& tryin to hard to hard lock the TDP/temps/volts on these gpus that nvidia kinda messed up a recipy from nice low fat brownies into a realy sour lemon... just my two sents of opinion...
> 
> even others r saying that its just to mysterious that for certain things/time period nothing bad will happen & then just outa the blue bang..bsod's/hangs/crashes/ list to long...
> maybe this owners club thread should be braught to nvidias attention...


Good luck telling the call center in India all that....and getting a result. There are literally threads littered all over the net.....so we could just link them the interwebs.


----------



## Apolladan

getting shimmering in far cry 3, is this a video card problem or game engine issue?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> getting shimmering in far cry 3, is this a video card problem or game engine issue?


Grass shadow....yep game issue. Two cards one AMD and one Nvidia and it is there no matter what you do even disable AO in ini. It is way worse in say the opening cut scene in the bamboo cage. The game has tons of small graphics glitches....personally too many for me to want to play the game. It is normal though.


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Grass shadow....yep game issue. Two cards one AMD and one Nvidia and it is there no matter what you do even disable AO in ini. It is way worse in say the opening cut scene in the bamboo cage. The game has tons of small graphics glitches....personally too many for me to want to play the game. It is normal though.


well that's disappointing but also relieving in a way since at least it's not my card


----------



## Scorpion49

So I gave them a run at firestrike extreme, got 6631: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/696754


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> well that's disappointing but also relieving in a way since at least it's not my card


I'm picky most of it is small stuff.


----------



## TheRAMPAGE572

Anyone get any decent OC's from the ASUS GTX 770 OC Ed, so far ive just got a boost clock of 1202Mhz how much higher do you guys think i can go


----------



## doctakedooty

So thought I would ask here since rhis is the forum I post on the most but been trying paracord sleeving and using mdpc thought I would ask do you guys like the look of paracord or mdpc honestly I like both in certain things and don't like either in certain things mdpc takes more time and is a little harder to do right and cost more money but I think looks good and easyier to mold the wires but paracord is great because you can make mistakes and never know and its a lot cheaper but looks like shoe strings on wires. Also mdpc has limited colors where paracord has multiple I will post some pics so you guys can help me choose because I am torn to me though the mdpc looks more high end with a price tag to match.

I promise though after I order this I really am ordering my radiators and pumps to finish my loop.

This was my FS Extreme score probably get better when I get them under water.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/671243


----------



## Scorpion49

Anyone else using 326.19 and notice their cards are not downclocking at idle? I have my power preferences set to adaptive but my cards just chill at 1100mhz all day.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Anyone else using 326.19 and notice their cards are not downclocking at idle? I have my power preferences set to adaptive but my cards just chill at 1100mhz all day.


Give that a read: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1980762&high=

and this thread author is the guy that helped me get my BF3 settings absolutely perfect. He even solved my screen tearing issue which I though only a new monitor would solve. I would stick with 320.49 until a new driver pops up to try.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Give that a read: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1980762&high=
> 
> and this thread author is the guy that helped me get my BF3 settings absolutely perfect. He even solved my screen tearing issue which I though only a new monitor would solve. I would stick with 320.49 until a new driver pops up to try.


Yeah, I just went back to 320.49. Still don't have my tray icon but at least the cards are idling now. Also took the time to install the second free EVGA backplate that came in today, heres a quick pic of how the machine sits now:


----------



## malmental

tray icon is now part of the GeForce Experience..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I just went back to 320.49. Still don't have my tray icon but at least the cards are idling now. Also took the time to install the second free EVGA backplate that came in today, heres a quick pic of how the machine sits now:


Looks great I wish I waited on those shrouds....
The tray icon is now part of GeForce experience so if you don't install that then you won't have it anymore.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Looks great I wish I waited on those shrouds....
> The tray icon is now part of GeForce experience so if you don't install that then you won't have it anymore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> tray icon is now part of the GeForce Experience..


I've been betrayed...


----------



## malmental

you can go back to 314.22 and then instead of a clean install option just install the drivers on top of previous drivers.
then just omit the GeForce Experience drivers prior to install.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you can go back to 314.22 and then instead of a clean install option just install the drivers on top of previous drivers.
> then just omit the GeForce Experience drivers prior to install.


Yeah, probably I could do that but what has Nvidia got against people who just want the stupid tray icon? Seriously, how did those two things become combined...


----------



## malmental

no idea why...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've been betrayed...


The 320 branch is a betrayal just as return to team green.....


----------



## X-PREDATOR

malmetal
did yo try 314.22 driver?did it work?


----------



## malmental

320.49 on all three sig rigs..


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ok...but why u say 314.22 can b used and its works? im just curious...
ok.....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> ok...but why u say 314.22 can b used and its works? im just curious...
> ok.....


I'm speaking specifically about nVidia CP tray icon and getting it back if you do not want the GeForce Experience software.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

malmetal ?what time is it were yu @


----------



## X-PREDATOR

oh ok my bad...


----------



## malmental

0023 or 12:23AM EST..


----------



## X-PREDATOR

so its just after midnight?
man were do yu stay...its 6.30am here ive bn up since 4.30...


----------



## malmental

Southeast-US.
I was in Miami FL, but now in Chattanooga TN area.


----------



## malmental

I work third shift most nights and even when I'm off I still stay up for a while just to keep my normal patterns.
Network Tech and Monitoring, a little Sys Admin but not much, I'm a hardware guy and hate programming.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Oh it is the driver...the question is in combination with what.


I DIDN'T BELIEVE IT But I will have to stand corrected after 56hrs it crashed I was about to restart my computer and Boom MSI Crashed as well.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I DIDN'T BELIEVE IT But I will have to stand corrected after 56hrs it crashed I was about to restart my computer and Boom MSI Crashed as well.


It strikes!!!!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I DIDN'T BELIEVE IT But I will have to stand corrected after 56hrs it crashed I was about to restart my computer and Boom MSI Crashed as well.


My only reply to this can be: "Welcome to the club Feznz" !


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRAMPAGE572*
> 
> Anyone get any decent OC's from the ASUS GTX 770 OC Ed, so far ive just got a boost clock of 1202Mhz how much higher do you guys think i can go


You need to be more specific w/ your hardware (yes the "whole rig") / your monitoring software (what's telling you that your GPU is running @ 1202), what game your playing !?!

Due to redundant driver problems my MSI GTX770 OC is "all back to stock" and I'm getting 1254Mhz (w/ Boost v2 set to "default") in everything: "1202Mhz doesn't sound right" !

You wanna lay out some more specifics maybe we can help? -Davis


----------



## feznz

lol I have to say sorry you both of you I thought this was some kind of prank from the red team








reason I never struck it I never run more than 12hrs unless stress testing so a crash every 50-60hrs (for me at least) will a problem I will never encounter unless I am looking for it.

My problem is 320.18 will crash within 2-3min of any load even a stock settings so never been able to complete a bench with these drivers.
When I use 320.49 I get no crashes but I get about 10-15% less FPS so my benches have been miserable comparing to any other card other than ASUS seems it driver 320.18 Asus isn't compatible with.
It seems everyone is using 320.18 to bench

Malmental I was hoping you were going to put some bench results up with the 326.19 drivers
I might have a crack at it tonight I know my friend said no good for GTX 680s consistent crashes.

326.19







easiet way to lose 20% performance


----------



## Thoth420

Now BF3 is flickering on me. Last straw.....selling this. 7970. I have less than a month to have a system ready for Blacklist(what this card was for) and then BF4. Can't even play with overclocks with all these problems at default.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRAMPAGE572*
> 
> Anyone get any decent OC's from the ASUS GTX 770 OC Ed, so far ive just got a boost clock of 1202Mhz how much higher do you guys think i can go


first do this
I think core 1280Mhz with a monitoring program(My fav is MSI AB) to confirm this GPUZ will not suffice

Thoth420 your 7970 huh? you mean 770 typo?
because it took how long to sort out the ATI 7000 series drivers? almost a year? after release.
I almost got the 7970 over the 770 2 reasons I didn't
I have never owned an ATI though on paper they are superior hardware (drivers let them down)
couldn't stand to have old series card in a few months.

I am sure it won't be too long before drivers are sorted
I personally will suffice with the 320.49 no serious issues for me.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> first do this
> I think core 1280Mhz with a monitoring program(My fav is MSI AB) to confirm this GPUZ will not suffice
> 
> Thoth420 your 7970 huh? you mean 770 typo?
> because it took how long to sort out the ATI 7000 series drivers? almost a year? after release.
> I almost got the 7970 over the 770 2 reasons I didn't
> I have never owned an ATI though on paper they are superior hardware (drivers let them down)
> couldn't stand to have old series card in a few months.
> 
> I am sure it won't be too long before drivers are sorted
> I personally will suffice with the 320.49 no serious issues for me.


Fact is they are sorted now. I can't wait for this...I used to game and have fun. Now I solve stupid problems and re download games. My 6970 worked fine wasn't as fast as the 770 but what is fast when I can't even get a round of BF3 in. Literally the only thing I wanted to do today. Thing is a 425dollar paperweight.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thoth..iv just cam fom my fbook and i found nvidias page..i said my say i mentioned all the troubles and posted a link to this owners club thread..i also said that they should show more respect for their fans/clients...

well lets see if i get a response


----------



## Booty Warrior

There's a thread about the 320.XX driver instability on GeForce.com (Nvidia's official forums). If you haven't already you should register and leave feedback there.









https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/546165/geforce-drivers/geforce-r320-xx-r326-xx-display-driver-stability-feedback-thread-/


----------



## Imprezzion

On my GTX680 i've had BF3 issues on ALL drivers from the 314/320 series EXCEPT the 320.49 BETA's.

I'm still running those on my 770L now and they run just fine in BF3. Great FPSx great GPU Usage, no crashes, no texture corruption..

Try, please try the 320.49 BETAs (Dunno if WHQL is the same or not, never bothered to check)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> On my GTX680 i've had BF3 issues on ALL drivers from the 314/320 series EXCEPT the 320.49 BETA's.
> 
> I'm still running those on my 770L now and they run just fine in BF3. Great FPSx great GPU Usage, no crashes, no texture corruption..
> 
> Try, please try the 320.49 BETAs (Dunno if WHQL is the same or not, never bothered to check)


Solved the BF3 Flicker apparently I cannot disable HBAO(nor drop down to just SSAO)....talk about Nvidia mega fail. IDK how pray tell having Ambient Occlusion disabled would force screen flicker. Maybe using HDAO on an nvidia card....but I digress.
I roasted them already in the feedback thread about the idle display crash. Talk about the most worthless forums on the planet over there.

They have one more driver branch release to go then the card is gone if it still problematic. I will give them a whole branch.


----------



## Imprezzion

I know how you feel







I had the same like, 9 month sback with the 7970's crappy drivers.. Blew a 7970 up benching it, bought another one, turned out to be a golden sample, but performed SO crappy in games like FC3 and Sleeping Dogs I ditched it for a 680.. Shouldn't have cause only a month later the BF3 crap started







I stayed with 310.90 drivers for months on end till 320.49 came..

Oh well, at least this Lightning clocks like a mad man. 1400Mhz core and 2000Mhz VRAM game stable as a rock. Lovely.

EDIT: I got a Gelid Icy Vision Rev 2 laying around.. Should I stick that onto the Lightning?? It's supposed to be a LOT better in cooling and the TF4 has to run @ 100% to cool the GPU properly with +100mV....


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I know how you feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same like, 9 month sback with the 7970's crappy drivers.. Blew a 7970 up benching it, bought another one, turned out to be a golden sample, but performed SO crappy in games like FC3 and Sleeping Dogs I ditched it for a 680.. Shouldn't have cause only a month later the BF3 crap started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed with 310.90 drivers for months on end till 320.49 came..
> 
> Oh well, at least this Lightning clocks like a mad man. 1400Mhz core and 2000Mhz VRAM game stable as a rock. Lovely.
> 
> EDIT: I got a Gelid Icy Vision Rev 2 laying around.. Should I stick that onto the Lightning?? It's supposed to be a LOT better in cooling and the TF4 has to run @ 100% to cool the GPU properly with +100mV....


Seems to always be some crap huh? Glad to hear BF3 runs good again for you. I mean the 770 does fine in games with the exception of Tomb Raider. I just like to leave my system running and this driver crash bug that leads to a chain of more driver crashes is just driving my OCD nuts.


----------



## Imprezzion

I turn my system off at night.. Got a old laptop I use for 24/7 downloads and such. Way cheaper then a desktop.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

im so canceling my order...im gna have my supplier keep the card till nvidia sorts out there act with the drivers....

ive asked bfor..but gna again..
has any1 succeeded in installing a 770 with older drivers like 314.22 or older? without any issues or having to mod the driver to install...
im so happy with 314.07 @ the moment...


----------



## malmental

I would have gotten the card regardless and used the driver disk that comes with the retail package for the 770.
320.11
and now like I stated earlier I'm on 320.49

and FYI...
I pumped out like 2 hrs of Crysis 3 last night for some fun.
SLI 770 rig and 780 rig on 320.49 drivers.
no issues at all.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Southeast-US.
> I was in Miami FL, but now in Chattanooga TN area.


I live in murfreesboro tn I work third shift at nissan plant


----------



## Imprezzion

320.49 works just fine. Just get the card.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Southeast-US.
> I was in Miami FL, but now in Chattanooga TN area.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in murfreesboro tn I work third shift at nissan plant
Click to expand...

college in Nashville, I know Murfrees.. well.









I'm coming for your rig..


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm so glad I don't play BF3. I could never get into it despite the hype and that fact that I really liked BF2, its just so bland if you take away the pretty graphics.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm so glad I don't play BF3. I could never get into it despite the hype and that fact that I really liked BF2, its just so bland if you take away the pretty graphics.


I used to play Rainbow Six raven shield.....talk about bland without the pretty graphics. I think I like bland.


----------



## jezzer

Bit OT but BF4 is going to use DX11.1 yay.

Just wanted to share









EDIT

Nvm, not important, its just 11.1 was mistaken with 11.2


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> college in Nashville, I know Murfrees.. well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming for your rig..


Over my dead body lol I should have my corsair dominator gt ram in tomorrow and 2 of my ek gpu water blocks.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> college in Nashville, I know Murfrees.. well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming for your rig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over my dead body lol I should have my corsair dominator gt ram in tomorrow and 2 of my ek gpu water blocks.
Click to expand...

when I come through I'll drop you a PM, grab a beer or something..
(if not a drinker then ice water w/ lemon... LOL)


----------



## doctakedooty

Sounds like I plan I rarely drink but my parents own a bar here


----------



## malmental

Oh my...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> when I come through I'll drop you a PM, grab a beer or something..
> (if not a drinker then ice water w/ lemon... LOL)


Also I will take some pics tonight I pulled my old sleeving out and decided to mdpc everything fan cables sata psu usb etc so got to wait on my other shipment to arrive not to mention installing all the rads pumps blocks etc so its far far from done still a lot of work and finishing touchs to do.

Btw I decided mdpc because after asking around and showing two extensions everyone thought the mdpc material looked better overparacord either way I want to do my own sleeving may end upcosting more because I am a perfectionist but at least I will be proub and able to say I did that when people ask.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What clocks are your GPU's running at? And what drivers? If you are not on the latest beta drivers, you should try them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your score is 10.7% slower than my stock score, and 27% slower than my overclocked score (with tweaks). you should be in the 90's on stock (probably 90-92 FPS)


Sorry for the slow reply, but I'll look into it.
It's likely caused by my 4.3Ghz CPU oc not being enough.

Sadly I have been unable to achieve a higher clock due to my crappy MB/Ram and inadequate cooling.

My 2x 770s are on loan to a friend for the weekend so it'll have to wait until he returns them on Sunday. (I have his Gigabyte GTX680 soc until then)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 770 Phantom SLI 13625 ( Thanks again DarkSamus u Legend







)









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/698136
Only a 100pts more than my 660ti TRI SLI setup








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/440731


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 770 Phantom SLI 13625 ( Thanks again DarkSamus u Legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/698136
> Only a 100pts more than my 660ti TRI SLI setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/440731


I wonder what i would get if i had a 3930k










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/601229


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I wonder what i would get if i had a 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/601229


Somethin like this eh ?








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/994967

1265 / 4027 [email protected]@2400 *13751*
If you do have fun keepin it cool........


----------



## Scorpion49

I should crank up my 3570k, my GPU score is aroud the same as you guys but my physics is so far behind so I'm scoring in the 11k overall range


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Somethin like this eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/994967
> 
> 1265 / 4027 [email protected]@2400 *13751*
> If you do have fun keepin it cool........


hehehe, probably... but i think i would be able to break 14000 though


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hehehe, probably... but i think i would be able to break 14000 though


Is that right eh ?








Well let me know when you do eh


----------



## wfor1pilot

Sorry; busy week but, same exact error only almost exactly 24hrs later.. / Still on .49. I don't think the card needs a new driver but, rather a new BIOS entirely !!!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> 
> Sorry; busy week but, same exact error only almost exactly 24hrs later.. / Still on .49. I don't think the card needs a new driver but, rather a new BIOS entirely !!!


Ya I am trying to decided what to do here. I am essentially without a GPU if I RMA and the problem persists on a new card(even if EVGA will give me a reference non oc one). Thinking I may try and get them to give me a 680 instead since they are supposed to have legendary customer service and all. I can't even enjoy BF3(and I know all about the games quirks and bugs) this is some next level stuff. For instance if I turn AO to off....off mind you in game. Full screen flicker next time I try and load into a game. How does that even make any sense at all?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> 
> Sorry; busy week but, same exact error only almost exactly 24hrs later.. / Still on .49. I don't think the card needs a new driver but, rather a new BIOS entirely !!!


Actually I was wondering have you tried the driver that came with the card? 320.12?
It was 320.08 for my Asus DCii the most stable driver I have used with this card so far I never ever crashed running @ 1280Mhz with that bios.
Just a thought.
I would test but for me at least it would take nearly 3 days to test.
Have you seen it crash? it is a micro stutter on desktop the only reason I noticed it was MSI AB crashed as well.
I played BF3 with 320.49 last night I clocked down to 1200Mhz I completed a few rounds about an hour or so. no problems.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 770 Phantom SLI 13625 ( Thanks again DarkSamus u Legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/698136
> Only a 100pts more than my 660ti TRI SLI setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/440731


well hello there...
Tri-SLi GTX 660 Ti wasn't doing it huh, trying to be like me huh.?
mal moves to SLi GTX 770's and here you come.
I can't shake you.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ya I am trying to decided what to do here. I am essentially without a GPU if I RMA and the problem persists on a new card(even if EVGA will give me a reference non oc one). Thinking I may try and get them to give me a 680 instead since they are supposed to have legendary customer service and all. I can't even enjoy BF3(and I know all about the games quirks and bugs) this is some next level stuff. For instance if I turn AO to off....off mind you in game. Full screen flicker next time I try and load into a game. How does that even make any sense at all?


For a short time w/ this current build I had a "MSI" (my first ever non-EVGA-for me): GTX670 PEOC and the sucker was stable as a rock w/ 320.18. Cool temps and great solid frame rates. I (like others jumped on the band wagon and) sent the 670 back for the "770" up-grade: MicroCTR doesn't charge a re-stocking fee. I do feel like the 770 (when it works properly) gives me a little more "head room" (maybe 10fps) but, not enough to ditch the older 670 "stable" card. In retrospect I'd have been better off keeping the 670 w/ a fully "stable" system and no "headaches".

As far as "EVGA": If you contact them direct I'd bet they'd give you a 680. I had a problem w/ a GTX 275 (few years ago), I drove up there (after a few e-mails) and they simply handed me a GTX 295 (which my brother still has in his computer) in exchange for my (early) defective GTX 275. As far as "trust, confidence & customer support": they are #1 in my opinion: Only reason I didn't go w/ them this time is that they (at the time of my purchase) didn't offer an alternative cooling solution. Now that they have the ACX I'd go w/ them in a "heartbeat". !!!


----------



## malmental

I just recently thought about the same exact thing...

I only had SLI N670GTX PE 2GD5/OC's for one month and I sold them for SLI GTX 770 WF3's.
while I haven't had a problem and can tell the 770's are better performers I realized after the fact
that I hadn't even max my clocks out on my 670's and I probably should have kept them a little bit longer.
not sure if I would have felt that way about reference cards but the PE/OC's are no joke.
oh well, you live and you learn and that for me was a $200 (outta pocket) lesson.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Actually I was wondering have you tried the driver that came with the card? 320.12?
> It was 320.08 for my Asus DCii the most stable driver I have used with this card so far I never ever crashed running @ 1280Mhz with that bios.
> Just a thought.
> I would test but for me at least it would take nearly 3 days to test.
> Have you seen it crash? it is a micro stutter on desktop the only reason I noticed it was MSI AB crashed as well.
> I played BF3 with 320.49 last night I clocked down to 1200Mhz I completed a few rounds about an hour or so. no problems.


Yeah Feznz: I tried the driver that came w/ the cd in the box but, had terrible stutter and missing terrain (though, no "lock up's") if I remember correctly: I don't remember the driver number but, I can look it up and post back if that would help? None the less; it worked much worse then the .49 driver I'm (suffering) with right now. -Davis


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I just recently thought about the same exact thing...
> 
> I only had SLI N670GTX PE 2GD5/OC's for one month and I sold them for SLI GTX 770 WF3's.
> while I haven't had a problem and can tell the 770's are better performers I realized after the fact
> that I hadn't even max my clocks out on my 670's and I probably should have kept them a little bit longer.
> not sure if I would have felt that way about reference cards but the PE/OC's are no joke.
> oh well, you live and you learn and that for me was a $200 (outta pocket) lesson.


Seriously: the "PEOC" was a great card & as far as I can tell no driver problems what so ever !


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I just recently thought about the same exact thing...
> 
> I only had SLI N670GTX PE 2GD5/OC's for one month and I sold them for SLI GTX 770 WF3's.
> while I haven't had a problem and can tell the 770's are better performers I realized after the fact
> that I hadn't even max my clocks out on my 670's and I probably should have kept them a little bit longer.
> not sure if I would have felt that way about reference cards but the PE/OC's are no joke.
> oh well, you live and you learn and that for me was a $200 (outta pocket) lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously: the "PEOC" was a great card & as far as I can tell no driver problems what so ever !
Click to expand...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Yeah Feznz: I tried the driver that came w/ the cd in the box but, had terrible stutter and missing terrain (though, no "lock up's") if I remember correctly: I don't remember the driver number but, I can look it up and post back if that would help? None the less; it worked much worse then the .49 driver I'm (suffering) with right now. -Davis


I just not 100% sure I know the 320.08 was absolutely stable driver for me
I am sure the MSI is supplied with 320.12 But I am not 100%
I just know they weren't not Nvidia's site for DL Just a thought.
Honestly my Main reason for not getting HD7970 is when BF4 and GTA5 is released and by their past Driver issues it could take a year before those games become playable


----------



## malmental

GTX 770 shipped with 320.11 I think it is / was...
GTX 780 shipped with 320.08


----------



## Thoth420

Regarding the TDR at/around 36 hours. Official Response: "We are currently looking into this issue being reported, no other information on the topic I can add at this time."
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/549618/geforce-700-600-series/gtx-780-freezing-and-stuttering-after-about-2-days-on-/4/


----------



## malmental

I never leave my rig on for that extended period of time anyways.
I shut down and boot everyday, sometimes reboot during the day for fresh set of resources.
better responsiveness..


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX 770 shipped with 320.11 I think it is / was...
> GTX 780 shipped with 320.08


I 100% sure 770 has the 320.08 (Its the only other one in my NVidia install folder)
it is available HERE

Thoth420 I would give it a go you got nothing to lose


----------



## malmental

just got this off Guru...

320.11 GTX 780 Only Driver Videocards
Gigabyte GTX 770 Driver 320.08

I know what I speak.
Maybe you got different ones with your purchase.?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I 100% sure 770 has the 320.08 (Its the only other one in my NVidia install folder)
> it is available HERE
> 
> Thoth420 I would give it a go you got nothing to lose


With that official response I'll just wait til the next driver release. BF3 runs fine 99% of the time. Just funny the YOU MUST USE AO bug.....

The people that got 320.08 was just the early people. Some people have 770 with it on the disc....edit inf imo. What mal said is correct I asked about it on EVGA a week after I got the card.

@Mal: My rig is my tv, comms device, newsfeed, and gaming device. I don't have a tv and the only other rig I own is a dell crap laptop i3 that lately I have been using for everything on that list but gaming. I don't like commercials so I like to watch my stuff on the PC on my own schedule. I have a conspiracy theory about the cable boxes too.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> With that official response I'll just wait til the next driver release. BF3 runs fine 99% of the time. Just funny the YOU MUST USE AO bug.....


Actually I see EVGA is shipped with 320.08 whats the AO bug?


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> well hello there...
> Tri-SLi GTX 660 Ti wasn't doing it huh, trying to be like me huh.?
> mal moves to SLi GTX 770's and here you come.
> I can't shake you.


The cards are mine mate.
He only has a loan of my 770s until the end of the weekend


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I wonder what i would get if i had a 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/601229



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/701663








if I had a 3930k I would be still saving for my 2nd GTX 770









I am going to crack 14k even if this means smoking my PC into a flaming fireball
I am going to solder the voltage limiters up tomorrow I did consider putting the recommended 5k resistors in for some safety factor but wheres the fun with safe guards in place hopefully allowing the +222mv OV


----------



## sew333

Finally shop change my Lighting 770 to other sample, because of temperatures.
Now i have 67C max in Black Ops2 and max 62C in 3dmark 11


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Somethin like this eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/994967
> 
> 1265 / 4027 [email protected]@2400 *13751*
> If you do have fun keepin it cool........


Nice to see a great bench off those cards of mine.
Excited to get them back again tomorrow








Bench hard my friend


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I wonder what i would get if i had a 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/601229


Taking in mind your GPU score then u would probably break or be very close to 14k if u would have that cpu at the same clocks and memory.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Finally shop change my Lighting 770 to other sample, because of temperatures.
> Now i have 67C max in Black Ops2 and max 62C in 3dmark 11


You coulda just remounted it.. Mine had very high temps as well. Remounted it (with Liquid Ultra btw) and it dropped an easy 15c, maybe even 20c.


----------



## jezzer

I would not void warranty and remount/repaste when its badly done in the factory on a new card.

Would have gotten it replaced to tbh.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hehehe, probably... but i think i would be able to break 14000 though


You sure are good at overestimating your skillz hey bloke









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> well hello there...
> Tri-SLi GTX 660 Ti wasn't doing it huh, trying to be like me huh.?
> mal moves to SLi GTX 770's and here you come.
> I can't shake you.


LOL PPPFFFTTT . I am a individual . Just keepin it real.








Don't fret you two sillys








I will be returning cards back to DarkSamus tomorrow , so everything will be allright ........ but I now know where you two have been hiding so I will be back









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Nice to see a great bench off those cards of mine.
> Excited to get them back again tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bench hard my friend


I certainly have bloke







Benchin my ass off . Once again thanks man for the privilege


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *You sure are good at overestimating your skillz hey bloke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL PPPFFFTTT . I am a individual . Just keepin it real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fret you two sillys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be returning cards back to DarkSamus tomorrow , so everything will be allright ........ but I now know where you two have been hiding so I will be back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly have bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchin my ass off . Once again thanks man for the privilege










..... You forget that both my GPU's are running at 1306Mhz (core) / 3904Mhz (memory), when they can both do 1346Mhz (core)/ 4056Mhz (memory)







. That was just my first run, and i have not done any since then because i have the free version, and it's unpleasant to sit through the whole thing.







. My top card in SLI even gets too hot and throttles down to 1136Mhz when it starts benching Firestrike









The score below is what i should expect IF i run my system at max performance.










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/680708


----------



## malmental

I'm getting my 2700K back or I'm getting a 3770K.
might grab a third 770 for Tri-SLI and then upgrade to a 3930K rig..

2500K @ 4.8GHz and 4.5GHz during summer months is still killer but I sensing the need FOR ME to have more threads..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Oooh well played u








Yeah heat with these things depending on what cooler you get is a hassle . The Phantoms blow the hot air down onto the second card which in turn makes the 2nd card run 4c - 6c warmer makes it a bit more trickier to keep it under 70c... and a 7c - 10c jump in case temps too .







But airbending keeps em under 65c thank goodness








Hmmm 14k score looks very very niiiccceee


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You sure are good at overestimating your skillz hey bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL PPPFFFTTT . I am a individual . Just keepin it real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fret you two sillys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be returning cards back to DarkSamus tomorrow , so everything will be allright ........ but I now know where you two have been hiding so I will be back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly have bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchin my ass off . Once again thanks man for the privilege


Don't have a 5.0 stable clock as you until I finish my dual loops but have a good 4.8 with max temp on hottest core at 67 c but changing my ram out today from gskill 1866 to 2133 corsair dominator gt and oc them to 2400 then I will disable my 3rd card pretty sure I am there with you. Three evga gtx 770 I am in in the 16k range.


Btw FS was 4.6 with a stock SC card core and mem off today so time to do some benching after I play with the baby some.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You sure are good at overestimating your skillz hey bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL PPPFFFTTT . I am a individual . Just keepin it real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fret you two sillys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be returning cards back to DarkSamus tomorrow , so everything will be allright ........ but I now know where you two have been hiding so I will be back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly have bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchin my ass off . Once again thanks man for the privilege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have a 5.0 stable clock as you until I finish my dual loops but have a good 4.8 with max temp on hottest core at 67 c but changing my ram out today from gskill 1866 to 2133 corsair dominator gt and oc them to 2400 then I will disable my 3rd card pretty sure I am there with you. Three evga gtx 770 I am in in the 16k range.
Click to expand...

sell me your 1866 RAM..!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sell me your 1866 RAM..!


If my buddy don't want it he has been bugging me about buying it but yesterday he said he was going to sell his 8350 and buy intel which I told him from the beginning to buy but I think he is in money crunch time since he walked out of work thursday. Probably wasn't smart to quit before you had something else lined up. I have mixed feelings on the dominator gt I have heard mixed reviews so I am going to try it and see.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sell me your 1866 RAM..!
> 
> 
> 
> If my buddy don't want it he has been bugging me about buying it but yesterday he said he was going to sell his 8350 and buy intel which I told him from the beginning to buy but I think he is in money crunch time since he walked out of work thursday. Probably wasn't smart to quit before you had something else lined up. I have mixed feelings on the dominator gt I have heard mixed reviews so I am going to try it and see.
Click to expand...

I hope you dude was smart enough to have something lined up before he walked out.....
can't think of too many better opportunities in today's time and date so I have no clue what he's up too.









keep me posted about the RAM, I willing and able... LOL


----------



## malmental

HOMECINEMA-PC - this pic is for you to laugh at...









What's your secret to cooling your PC during the summer?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC - this pic is for you to laugh at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your secret to cooling your PC during the summer?


No he has a freezer and drops his bench in there while benching.


----------



## malmental

have you seen his set-up for real, it's crazy....


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> have you seen his set-up for real, it's crazy....


I have seen a pic before I think on the sandy bridge e forum yea he has a good setup and gets super high off water and never using LN2.


----------



## doctakedooty

Sorry there sideways but this is still far from done full sleeving of psu watercooling fan controller etc new fans ram to be installed


----------



## Ultisym

Anybody played with the NVIDIA surround yet? Is there an easy way of going from the surround back to standard as in a couple clicks are do you have to reset everything every time?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Anybody played with the NVIDIA surround yet? Is there an easy way of going from the surround back to standard as in a couple clicks are do you have to reset everything every time?


a couple of clicks...


----------



## Ultisym

yes vs having to reset each time, the extended desktop and the surround. Everything is out of order when i switch back and have to go in and reset everything. Was hoping im doing it the hard way and there is an easier faster way. So yeah, "with a couple clicks"


----------



## malmental

it helps if you have nVidia CP and it's configuration in uni-some with Windows resolution to avoid most anomalies
like default monitor and windows sizing of opening apps.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it helps if you have nVidia CP and it's configuration in uni-some with Windows resolution to avoid most anomalies
> like default monitor and windows sizing of opening apps.


Ive tried that but doesnt seem to be working for me. it keeps shuffling the monitors on me when i switch back and forth. Not a big deal I know, but still one of those things id rather streamline as im not the only one that uses the machine. But I am the only one who knows how to set this up. The wife doesnt care to learn anything, just expects it to do what she wants when she sits down without jumping through hoops. theres gotta be a simple 1 or 2 click solution. Will keep looking. Also may reinstall the driver off the beta just to be sure.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it helps if you have nVidia CP and it's configuration in uni-some with Windows resolution to avoid most anomalies
> like default monitor and windows sizing of opening apps.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive tried that but doesnt seem to be working for me. it keeps shuffling the monitors on me when i switch back and forth. Not a big deal I know, but still one of those things id rather streamline as im not the only one that uses the machine. But I am the only one who knows how to set this up. The wife doesnt care to learn anything, just expects it to do what she wants when she sits down without jumping through hoops. theres gotta be a simple 1 or 2 click solution. Will keep looking. Also may reinstall the driver off the beta just to be sure.
Click to expand...

ok whoa.....
how many monitors, what OS and which drivers.
last question, single or SLI cards.?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ok whoa.....
> how many monitors, what OS and which drivers.
> last question, single or SLI cards.?


3 monitors, win 7 ultimate 64, and a single 770 which im surprised at how well ts doing. Resolution is only 5760 by 1080 if i recall correctly.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Anybody played with the NVIDIA surround yet? Is there an easy way of going from the surround back to standard as in a couple clicks are do you have to reset everything every time?


Create a second User profile for a standard desktop interface. That way you just log out and in to change the settings...


----------



## malmental

perform clean install of the latest WHQL 320.49
first default your setting back to maximum performance, download the 320.49 driver.
then select the custom install option and then check the clean install option.

reboot rig.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Create a second User profile for a standard desktop interface. That way you just log out and in to change the settings...


Not a bad option.


----------



## Ultisym

Yeah i was going to try this when i get home just to eliminate that from the list.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Create a second User profile for a standard desktop interface. That way you just log out and in to change the settings...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad option.
Click to expand...

meh...


----------



## Ultisym

Mal buddy, you seem like your just in a foul mood today. Loosen up that respirator a little and let a little more O2 in


----------



## malmental

at work....








IT - Network Technician / Support
and most of the dweebs in here are non computer literate lawyers..

are you speaking of making different theme profiles in Windows resolution or profile in nVidia CP..?
I'm not aware of profiles in nVidia CP..


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> meh...


Sorry, but playing around with drivers on this card is just not a wise idea. Especially if everything else is running smoothly. Besides I doubt that it is a driver related fix anyways. If anything it would be a Windows update/fix that would help sync both resolutions. And if I were him I wouldn't want to constantly be messing with the monitor settings and resolutions regardless of how many clicks it requires.

That is what different User profiles are designed for...


----------



## malmental

one simple redo from the beginning, proper connections and proper configuration.
then try it your way.


----------



## zzorro

hi guy here my...








Asus GTX 770 Dcu2 oc sli
clock 1059MHz
memory 1753MHz
320.49 WHQL Driver
Max temperature observed during Unigine heaven 4.o benchmark run..
(ExtremeHDPreset); 69 degrees Celcius..
it is ok? hmm..


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> at work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT - Network Technician / Support
> and most of the dweebs in here are non computer literate lawyers..
> 
> are you speaking of making different theme profiles in Windows resolution or profile in nVidia CP..?
> I'm not aware of profiles in nVidia CP..


No, just a new Windows User (his wife maybe) which would have its own desktop, user folders, and settings. I am also unaware of whether resolutions can be saved in different themes, but even if they could I doubt it would work with surround. I am not familiar with Nvidia Surround, but I recently overclocked my monitors refresh rate and it was a pain getting Windows on board with my "custom resolution". So I have a pretty good idea of what he is going through. My wife has her own profile on our desktop and it works fine.

I am just trying to help with an alternative idea, Im not shooting yours down, maybe both could work. I always try the simplest method first and then go from there. Did you read his signature BTW?


----------



## malmental

his signature speaks the truth... LOL...


----------



## Scorpion49

Alright guys, I need a little help. Trying to get Borderlands 2 to run at 120fps at least most of the time, and I'm 99.99% sure these cards can do it. I have Physx set on GPU 2, not CPU. Even killing one enemy with the effects turned up causes my frame rate will drop to 70-80 even though the cards are still running at 40-45% GPU usage.


----------



## Thoth420

Left a message at EVGA customer service....hopefully they can make a 680 reference out of this disaster. Not taking a 670....they can Die in a Fire first.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Left a message at EVGA customer service....hopefully they can make a 680 reference out of this disaster. Not taking a 670....they can Die in a Fire first.


now why are you RMA'n again.?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Anybody played with the NVIDIA surround yet? Is there an easy way of going from the surround back to standard as in a couple clicks are do you have to reset everything every time?


The new Beta drivers 326.xx have shortcut keys Ctrl Alt S and Ctrl Alt T to enable and disable surround
so I am sure this issue will be fixed in the next WHQL drivers


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> now why are you RMA'n again.?


Blacklist. Srs bizness. Let me give you some history to understand my extreme behavior:

First off it is my favorite series (runner up is Deus EX only due to lack of new games to play frequently)

Xbox console for Splinter Cell, Pandora Tomorrow and Chaos Theory.....all ran flawless and I was fully immersed.

XP system with an 8800 that I added prior to Double Agent to be able to play it as I had no consoles. Game released broken in the box....patch came in 3 months later.....Money spent 200 dollars Immersion: Totally ruined

Conviction dropped and I was without anything adequate to play it on. After reading about the crap release for PC I bought an xbox 360 to play one game. The system died two months later. Money spent 400 dollars Immersion: Modest

Blacklist (uses TXAA from nvidia and they are working with Ubisoft on the title). I bought a 6970 for DX HR and got DX HR with it. Guess what game ran flawless on that 6970? Needing a new GPU and wanting to go back to EVGA and Nvidia as I loved my 8800...the choice seemed clear when the 770 came out. I was looking at the 680 prior as at that point all I knew was nvidia was the company Ubi was working with to optimize the game. The tomb raider fail would be what happens when AMD is chosen. AMD cards show corruption and Nvidia just plain crash.

I will not miss this game on release. If that means get my girlfriends 360 for a few weeks and play it on my dads tv then that is what will happen. That said I just dropped more than 600 (GPU and PSU) to play it on my PC maxed out. I don't want crash city or any other immersion breaking junk. I hate consoles but with a lot of games coming out soon that are not PC games and the terrible porting and support I don't know what to do. I just want to game.....like I did on the Dell. Seems everything that comes out is Skyrim level broken or at best a bit glitchy.


----------



## malmental

reading it now...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> now why are you RMA'n again.?
> 
> 
> 
> Blacklist. Srs bizness. Let me give you some history to understand my extreme behavior:
> 
> First off it is my favorite series (runner up is Deus EX only due to lack of new games to play frequently)
> 
> Xbox console for Splinter Cell, Pandora Tomorrow and Chaos Theory.....all ran flawless and I was fully immersed.
> 
> XP system with an 8800 that I added prior to Double Agent to be able to play it as I had no consoles. Game released broken in the box....patch came in 3 months later.....Money spent 200 dollars Immersion: Totally ruined
> 
> Conviction dropped and I was without anything adequate to play it on. After reading about the crap release for PC I bought an xbox 360 to play one game. The system died two months later. Money spent 400 dollars Immersion: Modest
> 
> Blacklist (uses TXAA from nvidia and they are working with Ubisoft on the title). I bought a 6970 for DX HR and got DX HR with it. Guess what game ran flawless on that 6970? Needing a new GPU and wanting to go back to EVGA and Nvidia as I loved my 8800...the choice seemed clear when the 770 came out. I was looking at the 680 prior as at that point all I knew was nvidia was the company Ubi was working with to optimize the game. The tomb raider fail would be what happens when AMD is chosen. AMD cards show corruption and Nvidia just plain crash.
> 
> I will not miss this game on release. If that means get my girlfriends 360 for a few weeks and play it on my dads tv then that is what will happen. That said I just dropped more than 600 (GPU and PSU) to play it on my PC maxed out. I don't want crash city or any other immersion breaking junk. I hate consoles but with a lot of games coming out soon that are not PC games and the terrible porting and support I don't know what to do. I just want to game.....like I did on the Dell. Seems everything that comes out is Skyrim level broken or at best a bit glitchy.
Click to expand...

not sure what to say about all of that..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not sure what to say about all of that..


I do detect a pattern of doubling down my investment each SC release....aside that I am just going nuts.
I can never be without a gaming PC of some form but I think for the console-ish games that I play with a controller often anyway might as well just get a ps4 and play them on that. Will suck not being able to modify the graphics etc. but at the end of the day....as it stands I can't even disable AO in BF3 on this card. This adds more shadows to the environment for bush wookies to hide in at the cost of like 20 fps.....aside that I don't even like how it looks in BF3.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> have you seen his set-up for real, it's crazy....


Airbending!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have seen a pic before I think on the sandy bridge e forum yea he has a good setup and gets super high off water and never using LN2.


Ln2 doesn't actually help sb/sb-e overclocks, they will do the same on water that they do with extreme cooling. Colder just helps keep the chips from degrading with the higher volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Mal buddy, you seem like your just in a foul mood today. Loosen up that respirator a little and let a little more O2 in


Too much air, he needs to tighten them straps & relax.


----------



## malmental

FtW 420..
and fellas I got off work and I feel better now.
my bad..


















edit:
like I stated, IT for a group of lawyers can be irritating..


----------



## strong island 1

hey guys there is an official classified owner's club that I started for anyone with a classified so we can all talk about the software overvolting and anything classified related so we can get the most out of our cards. I posted a lot of info in the OP about the overvoltage tool. The club is for any classified owner. (780, 770 & 680.) Just figured I would let you guys know. Not many people have the 780 classified's yet so I am trying to get everyone together.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey guys there is an official classified owner's club that I started for anyone with a classified so we can all talk about the software overvolting and anything classified related so we can get the most out of our cards. I posted a lot of info in the OP about the overvoltage tool. The club is for any classified owner. (780, 770 & 680.) Just figured I would let you guys know. Not many people have the 780 classified's yet so I am trying to get everyone together.


umm and the link is where.?


----------



## strong island 1

that would probably help right.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-gtx-classified-780-owners-club-770-680

I can't figure out a good title. I want all classified owner's to be able to join so I don't want to just call it 780 classified, but I want 780 to be in the title.


----------



## malmental

eVGA Classified Owner's Club: GTX 780, 770, 680...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> eVGA Classified Owner's Club: GTX 780, 770, 680...


I'd just go with eVGA Classified Owner's Club.


----------



## malmental

works for me....


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'd just go with eVGA Classified Owner's Club.


that's what I changed it to. thanks. It doesn't matter if 780 is not in the title. The signature will look much better.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> FtW 420..
> and fellas I got off work and I feel better now.
> my bad..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> like I stated, IT for a group of lawyers can be irritating..


Glad your in a better mood fedex lost my ram after I paid extra for saturday delivery so my wife would not know but that went to hell at leasr amazon refunded my shipping and sending me a new set be here tuesday


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Left a message at EVGA customer service....hopefully they can make a 680 reference out of this disaster. Not taking a 670....they can Die in a Fire first.


Hey Thoth, sure you don't just want to tell us how you really feel ?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Hey Thoth, sure you don't just want to tell us how you really feel ?


I'm so buttmad there are choppers flying around un abated in BF3.....and Sam Fisher is going to need me soon.....


----------



## malmental

hooray for expedited shipping and keeping things on the DL from the Mrs....
seems your luck is like mine in that regard..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Hey Thoth, sure you don't just want to tell us how you really feel ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so buttmad there are choppers flying around un abated in BF3.....and Sam Fisher is going to need me soon.....
Click to expand...

just play you some Just Cause 2 in the meantime...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just play you some Just Cause 2 in the meantime...


I literally played that game for 5 minutes.....why? Just cuz


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I'm so buttmad there are choppers flying around un abated in BF3.....and Sam Fisher is going to need me soon.....


I feel your frustration; I'm about to pull the trigger (until Nvidia gets this $ht sorted out) on this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161074947884?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I'm so buttmad there are choppers flying around un abated in BF3.....and Sam Fisher is going to need me soon.....
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your frustration; I'm about to pull the trigger (until Nvidia gets this $ht sorted out) on this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161074947884?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Click to expand...

not sure you understand how good of a price that is...
I sold both of my 670 PE/OC's as a pair for $600..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not sure you understand how good of a price that is...
> I sold both of my 670 PE/OC's as a pair for $600..


Werd was going to say that is a steal and looks to be in great shape.


----------



## malmental

sold now....









I didn't buy it though..
LOL


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sold now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't buy it though..
> LOL


Mine ! If I keep the 770 in the closet till Nvidia gets the 770 issues sorted out can I stay in the club ?


----------



## DarkSamus

I had almost zero issue selling my old GTX 580 3GB for $300 last week when I got my 770s


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sold now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't buy it though..
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Mine ! If I keep the 770 in the closet till Nvidia gets the 770 issues sorted out can I stay in the club ?
Click to expand...

wasn't aware of any such 'issues'...?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> wasn't aware of any such 'issues'...?


Dude, I get a driver crash daily (and I've tried them all) !


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC - this pic is for you to laugh at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your secret to cooling your PC during the summer?


LOL







Should put some chooks in there and get em to lay some eggs.......
That looks like a pic taken from FTW 420's garage , back shed !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have seen a pic before I think on the sandy bridge e forum yea he has a good setup and gets super high off water and never using LN2.




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Airbending!
> Ln2 doesn't actually help sb/sb-e overclocks, they will do the same on water that they do with extreme cooling. Colder just helps keep the chips from degrading with the higher volts.
> Too much air, he needs to tighten them straps & relax.


More BC bud is what I would prescribe........


----------



## wfor1pilot




----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*


Sup with that side by side error?


----------



## Xenon64

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6929360

Ended up with a decent score.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Oh well its time to remove the 770's and return them to DarkSamus . I hads a benchin marathon with very good results









So my summary is TRI 660ti overclocked with unlocked bioos is nearly as good or slightly better as SLI 770's o/clocked with stock bios in most Benchmarks .


----------



## malmental

so how do SLI 77's do in comparison to Tri-SLI 660 Ti's..?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so how do SLI 77's do in comparison to Tri-SLI 660 Ti's..?


On fire strike xtreme 770 SLI scored 100pts less 7000 to 66ti's Tri Sli 7100
Firestrike 770's 13750 / 660ti TRI 13525.... Now I could get abit better scores with 770 but they are not mine so this is as good as it gets....
When I get back i'll post some benchies for visual comparison with some 680 and 760 screeners too


----------



## malmental

nice..


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Sup with that side by side error?


That's the generic error when you click on a dead browser link...


----------



## CannedBullets

So does anyone else's Gigabyte 770 make a weird alternating buzzing noise? I think mine does, according to HWMonitor it can fluctuate from 660 to 810 RPM. Would it be safe to use CorsairLink to set it to Balanced mode?


----------



## Xenon64

Alright, finally put my EVGA 770 SC ACX through it's paces. I got a clock offset of +115 max STABLE and memory offset of +535 STABLE.

The boost clock initially reads a modest OC of 1252MHz, but in Heaven, it cranks out more than 1300+MHz.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Your score looks a little low: here is a shot of my 770L running all stock, getting 1254 on boost?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So does anyone else's Gigabyte 770 make a weird alternating buzzing noise? I think mine does, according to HWMonitor it can fluctuate from 660 to 810 RPM. Would it be safe to use CorsairLink to set it to Balanced mode?


The Corsair Link is only going to effect the case and rad fans you have connected to it. But if you think the GPU fan is the source of the noise you can edit the fan curve using precision x or similar OC software. The fan will only obey your curve while that program is running.


----------



## wfor1pilot

For the ASUS mobo owners: If the ASUS (AI suite) "tweaker" software is supposed to "write back" to the BIOS, why does my computer go back to the actual BIOS settings for my CPU every time I reboot?
Can I just "uninstall" the suite or will my fan profile bite the dust if I do?

Sorry; a little off topic.. -Davis
P.S. Maybe "JJ" from ASUS might want to jump in here and give us all an explanation why their software doesn't work as stated?


----------



## shEiD

Hi, guys,

I would like to ask for help on water clocking 770. I am about to by the parts for my new main rig: Intel Core i7-4770S Haswell, Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H and I have to choose from these 2 EVGA cards:

EVGA GeForce GTX770 Classified with EVGA ACX Cooler 4GB (04G-P4-3778-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX770 Classified 4GB (04G-P4-3777-KR)
I already have Swiftech H220 Water Cooler, which I would like to use/extend to water cool this card. I never overclock anything (cpu nor gpu). The main questions are:

Do any of EK-FC770 GTX blocks fit one of those 2 cards?
If yes, which one should I buy?
If that block does not fit either, what options do I have to water cool the GPU, if any?
I'm not an extreme gamer. I would like to have cpu and gpu properly cooled, but at the same time, I would like my rig to be as quiet as possible.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shEiD*
> 
> Hi, guys,
> 
> I would like to ask for help on water clocking 770. I am about to by the parts for my new main rig: Intel Core i7-4770S Haswell, Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H and I have to choose from these 2 EVGA cards:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX770 Classified with EVGA ACX Cooler 4GB (04G-P4-3778-KR)
> EVGA GeForce GTX770 Classified 4GB (04G-P4-3777-KR)
> I already have Swiftech H220 Water Cooler, which I would like to use/extend to water cool this card. I never overclock anything (cpu nor gpu). The main questions are:
> 
> Do any of EK-FC770 GTX blocks fit one of those 2 cards?
> If yes, which one should I buy?
> If that block does not fit either, what options do I have to water cool the GPU, if any?
> I'm not an extreme gamer. I would like to have cpu and gpu properly cooled, but at the same time, I would like my rig to be as quiet as possible.


I would be sure to wait for a response, I'm not sure but think the water block would need to be for a 4gb version specifically due to memory placement. You may wanna save the money and get a 2gb version anyways unless you game over 1080p or run a ton of mods....but you said your not an extreme gamer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> For the ASUS mobo owners: If the ASUS (AI suite) "tweaker" software is supposed to "write back" to the BIOS, why does my computer go back to the actual BIOS settings for my CPU every time I reboot?
> Can I just "uninstall" the suite or will my fan profile bite the dust if I do?
> 
> Sorry; a little off topic.. -Davis
> P.S. Maybe "JJ" from ASUS might want to jump in here and give us all an explanation why their software doesn't work as stated?


Its not supposed to write to bios, its just temporary changes to help overclock, that way if you crash you can easily boot back up. I can't remember but think you need it installed for the fan profiles to stick....I don't install ai suite anymore, its nice when prime testing and your loosing a core but other than that I don't have a need for it. I set things in the bios.


----------



## shEiD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I would be sure to wait for a response, I'm not sure but think the water block would need to be for a 4gb version specifically due to memory placement. You may wanna save the money and get a 2gb version anyways unless you game over 1080p or run a ton of mods....but you said your not an extreme gamer.


Modded is the only way to play







Such old gems, like Fallout 3 or S.T.A.L.K.E.R. are only playable with mods, imho







Anyway, I prefer the 4GB, because it's more future-proof. I don't plan on using SLI, so 4GB vs 2GB for a single card, imho is smart choice. Considering the price of the 2GB card, that extra for double memory is worth it.


----------



## Imprezzion

Mind if I ask why you chose the 4770S in stead of the K? Considering you have such an amazing motherboard and CPU cooler.. I'd expect some overclocking.. Which the S can't do.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Its not supposed to write to bios, its just temporary changes to help overclock, that way if you crash you can easily boot back up. I can't remember but think you need it installed for the fan profiles to stick....I don't install ai suite anymore, its nice when prime testing and your loosing a core but other than that I don't have a need for it. I set things in the bios.


If you watch the Newegg - release of the New P8-Z77 series: the Asus rep "JJ" states that w/ the new "AI suite" it does write back to the bios (and once you've set it you can uninstall the AiSuite):


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*


What is your max boost clock while running this test?


----------



## kikibgd

guys anyone tryed PALIT GTX 770 JETSTREAM (4096MB GDDR5)

its 450e cheapest 4gb card
is it worth over gigabyte 2gb oc model or msi lightning?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> guys anyone tryed PALIT GTX 770 JETSTREAM (4096MB GDDR5)
> 
> its 450e cheapest 4gb card
> is it worth over gigabyte 2gb oc model or msi lightning?


I think the 4Gb vs 2Gb GTX 770 is going to be a matter of opinion as always we could debate this all night and get no where.
My personal opinion if I was going to spend the extra money on a 4Gb card then I might as well spend the little extra and get a 3Gb GTX 780.
I got the 2Gb GTX 770 SLI @ 1080 x 5760 I find it to be enough.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> What is your max boost clock while running this test?


Have not yet tried "heaven" (most of my O.C. was done w/ Valley) while O.C. > was just a quick test run. I'll see if I can't O.C. my VGP (to it's max) and run heaven again n see what I come up with.. ?


----------



## shEiD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Mind if I ask why you chose the 4770S in stead of the K? Considering you have such an amazing motherboard and CPU cooler.. I'd expect some overclocking.. Which the S can't do.


i7-4770 is way enough for my needs without OCing. This rig will probably end up as a server, when the time comes for next upgrade. K is not good for virtualization (ESXi).

Please, which of those 2 will go with the water blocks?









edit:
Also, after checking back with the recent reviews, methinks I'm gonna get Asus Maximus VI Hero, instead of Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'd have to disappoint you. The 770 classy's won't be getting a waterblock any time soon.

Lightnings have a block, and reference cards too plus they will fit a 680 block but as far as 4GB versions go, you're probably stuck with a reference (palit jetstream?) 4GB 770.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I wonder what i would get if i had a 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/601229


14,800


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 14,800


Probably...







I was thinking the same though.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Probably...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same though.


if you had a physics score of 18k and combined score of 5500 then yeah


----------



## Xenon64

I'm really confused. I have a EVGA GTX 770 OC, and I'm starting from STOCK. How should I go about OC'ing this GPU? Should I start with the core offset at +100 and go from there, what about the memory offset, and what would be the best program to test with?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I think the 4Gb vs 2Gb GTX 770 is going to be a matter of opinion as always we could debate this all night and get no where.
> My personal opinion if I was going to spend the extra money on a 4Gb card then I might as well spend the little extra and get a 3Gb GTX 780.
> I got the 2Gb GTX 770 SLI @ 1080 x 5760 I find it to be enough.


Believe it or not im playing at the same resolution over three monitors on a single card. with just the 2 gb mem. FPS stay in the 50s and 60s.


----------



## doctakedooty

So I can't decide the sleeving tried different color combinations first one is white and red second is red white and black and last one is a pic from lutros customs of black and red which one you guys think looks the best.


----------



## Ultisym

BTW MALMENTAL

I backed up the driver from the beta to the .49 certified driver and it took care of most of the issues. It worked much better in surround to the effect that i could just leave it in surround vs going back and forth to windowsI guess they didnt bother to put the proper support for surround. in the beta.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> BTW MALMENTAL
> 
> I backed up the driver from the beta to the .49 certified driver and it took care of most of the issues. It worked much better in surround to the effect that i could just leave it in surround vs going back and forth to windowsI guess they didnt bother to put the proper support for surround. in the beta.


is this the part where I get some +rep...?








jk'n...

glad to hear it, how you like it thus far.?
need some cool wallpapers.?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> is this the part where I get some +rep...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk'n...
> 
> glad to hear it, how you like it thus far.?
> need some cool wallpapers.?


Im loving it actually, adds a great new dimension to gaming. I didnt realize they were programming most new games for this. If you have some cool wallpapers, please share.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> is this the part where I get some +rep...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk'n...
> 
> glad to hear it, how you like it thus far.?
> need some cool wallpapers.?
> 
> 
> 
> Im loving it actually, adds a great new dimension to gaming. I didnt realize they were programming most new games for this.
Click to expand...

been running mini surround for a few years now, 3840 x 1024 = 3 x 17" LCD's
it gets better and better.
trying to decide if I want a bigger resolution.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> been running mini surround for a few years now, 3840 x 1024 = 3 x 17" LCD's
> it gets better and better.
> trying to decide if I want a bigger resolution.


I found a couple wallpapers for it. They are cool. There are a couple screensavers that take advantage of it as well.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> been running mini surround for a few years now, 3840 x 1024 = 3 x 17" LCD's
> it gets better and better.
> trying to decide if I want a bigger resolution.


Go bigger, its awesome. I ran a 6000x1200 surround setup for a while and it was amazing, had to get rid of it because one of my old Asus screens backlight started to go out on me and they were really hard to find (the older 1920x1200 VW266H).


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Go bigger, its awesome. I ran a 6000x1200 surround setup for a while and it was amazing, had to get rid of it because one of my old Asus screens backlight started to go out on me and they were really hard to find (the older 1920x1200 VW266H).


Yeah it took me a year to pull together these monitors. And they are nothing special. I just picked them up as they became available used. Figured if I ever got three I would try and last week i scored the third one for $50


----------



## malmental




----------



## Ultisym

Theres my setup with the 3 23" monitors. It outgrew my desk LOL. But is worth it. Thats Bioshock Infinte on there.


----------



## malmental

back to three monitors now, I taking the accessory out.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Yeah it took me a year to pull together these monitors. And they are nothing special. I just picked them up as they became available used. Figured if I ever got three I would try and last week i scored the third one for $50


Yeah, I took me quite a long time to get 3 as well. They were all fairly cheap because they were older but I really wanted 1200p and 16:10. I got rid of two of them, I use one at work and I managed to score a Dell 3007WFP-HC on craigslist for $300 so I'm pretty happy with that. I just picked up a cheap Asus VG236HE from the forums here and I can't decide it I want to keep it, its like looking at a cell phone screen its so tiny compared to the Dell.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> back to three monitors now, I taking the accessory out.


I have a 20 inch i was thinking about putting on the wall to monitor emails and IM etc while playing. Im also wondering if it wouldnt be asking to much of my 770. Im happily surprised its performing as well as it is. But it has to be pushing it for single card performance.

Cool setup BTW.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> back to three monitors now, I taking the accessory out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 20 inch i was thinking about putting on the wall to monitor emails and IM etc while playing. Im also wondering if it wouldnt be asking to much of my 770. Im happily surprised its performing as well as it is. But it has to be pushing it for single card performance.
> 
> Cool setup BTW.
Click to expand...

you'd be pushing the card with all fours ports running if you do; notice the temps before and after to exact the increase, I would like to know it..
I used for temp my GTX 780 to run my surround and then added a GTS 450 for accessory (also tried offloading PhysX to it).
I know the 770 can run all four but I like the VRAM to be dedicated to the surround so that's why I added the second GPU.
I even had a GT 240 running my accessory at one time.

thanks, you too.


----------



## Ultisym

I did put the physix on the cpu. dont know how much that helped. i am going to do some benching with physix on the gpu and just on the cpu to see if it helps much.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I did put the physix on the cpu. dont know how much that helped. i am going to do some benching with physix on the gpu and just on the cpu to see if it helps much.


PhysX on the CPU is detrimental to performance..


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6929360
> 
> Ended up with a decent score.


Nice man! I am only a few notches above you @ P11176 with a similar setup (i5-4670K and single 770). Im sure I could push it further by playing around other GPU and even CPU options/settings, but I just wanted to see where I was at with my EVGA card.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> PhysX on the CPU is detrimental to performance..


Ive played with both settings and couldnt really tell a difference in the performance. But good to know.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> PhysX on the CPU is detrimental to performance..
> 
> 
> 
> Ive played with both settings and couldnt really tell a difference in the performance. But good to know.
Click to expand...

maybe with that FX having all 8 cores (







) hitting 4.8GHz you get not much of a hit..?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> maybe with that FX having all 8 cores (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) hitting 4.8GHz you get not much of a hit..?


Quite possibly, cpu usage was recorded at ~10% while playing Bioshock Infinte. After switching the physix to the CPU it was at 18% while playing.


----------



## boldenc

we need official overclocking thread and some modded bios to allow more voltage or what ever we can do to max this cards


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> maybe with that FX having all 8 cores (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) hitting 4.8GHz you get not much of a hit..?
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly, cpu usage was recorded at ~10% while playing Bioshock Infinte. After switching the physix to the CPU it was at 18% while playing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quite possibly, cpu usage was recorded at ~10% while playing Bioshock Infinte. After switching the physix to the CPU it was at 18% while playing.


Bioshock Infinte does not make use of Nvidia PhysX, so you really didn't do anything at all. Try running Borderlands 2 or any of the Batman games with PhysX on your CPU and you will be sad, the performance is not good at all.


----------



## malmental

just the simple fact it's off the CPU in general is the optimal setting by default anyways.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just the simple fact it's off the CPU in general is the optimal setting by default anyways.


Yeah, I set mine to GPU 2 if possible, I used to have a GTS450 to dedicate to PhysX but I sold it. On another note, its super nice to have more than one channel of sound again. Just picked up a Soundblaster Z thing and shut off the onboard audio that was stuck in left channel only finally.


----------



## malmental

oh so we're an 'in the closet' audiophile are we..?


----------



## Ultisym

About the most physix intensive game i have is probably Metro Last Light. I will give it a try later.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> oh so we're an 'in the closet' audiophile are we..?


Hah! No, just nice to have both speakers working. The onboard on my g1.sniper M3 has been working through the front headphone port until this morning, the back ports are basically charcoal and all melty. Right channel finally gave out for good though a few hours ago so I had to go to Frys and pick something up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> About the most physix intensive game i have is probably Metro Last Light. I will give it a try later.


Yeah, I tried PhysX on my 8320 and that was the last time I attempted it. Single-digit fps in BL2 with it on medium when the fighting got heavy.


----------



## Xenon64

Just found out that I was sent the WRONG GTX 770. I was sent the GTX 770 FTW ACX, when I should have received the GTX 770 SC ACX.

Wow.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> Just found out that I was sent the WRONG GTX 770. I was sent the GTX 770 FTW ACX, when I should have received the GTX 770 SC ACX.
> 
> Wow.


Weird, is the SC more expensive? There is no difference in the physical cards, just the BIOS they load into it.


----------



## malmental

Fry's price matches you know and the HATE Microcenter... LOL
is that where you get your hardware.?

where you at or from.?
because 'The Nard' is in Iraq' if you wanna get technical...
(US Navy -vet)


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Fry's price matches you know and the HATE Microcenter... LOL
> is that where you get your hardware.?
> 
> where you at or from.?
> because 'The Nard' is in Iraq' if you wanna get technical...
> (US Navy -vet)


Frys refuses to price match MC for me any more, I abused it a lot. Now they say because its an hour away it doesn't count.

The Nard is in urban dictionary









Also, USN active right now. 6 months left until I transfer to USS Backyard.


----------



## malmental

Salute...









edit:
you nerd..


----------



## Xenon64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Weird, is the SC more expensive? There is no difference in the physical cards, just the BIOS they load into it.


It is $20 more expensive I believe. There shouldn't be a difference, but I couldn't even OC past 1254Mhz BOOST without crashing in Valley.

I think it's worth the new card.


----------



## malmental

GTX 770 Thread
getting this thread back on track....

*I'm back on air* now as I prepare to either go custom loop or slap a Swifttech H220 / H100i with a new case Corsair Carbide Series Air 540..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181035
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022

I was on a H60 with upgraded dual Cougar 120mm fans in a 300R case, I moved the H60 to my son's unit .

Waiting for a deal on a 2700K or 3770K before I get back to the actual cooling solution.
In the meantime I had to lower my clocks back down to 4.5GHz..

excuse the 'hack job' for cable management


2500K @ 4.5GHz
P67 WS Rev B3 NF200
SLI GTX 770 WF3's


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Fry's price matches you know and the HATE Microcenter... LOL
> is that where you get your hardware.?
> 
> where you at or from.?
> because 'The Nard' is in Iraq' if you wanna get technical...
> (US Navy -vet)


I thought 'The Nard' is something you back out


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> For the ASUS mobo owners: If the ASUS (AI suite) "tweaker" software is supposed to "write back" to the BIOS, why does my computer go back to the actual BIOS settings for my CPU every time I reboot?
> Can I just "uninstall" the suite or will my fan profile bite the dust if I do?
> 
> Sorry; a little off topic.. -Davis
> P.S. Maybe "JJ" from ASUS might want to jump in here and give us all an explanation why their software doesn't work as stated?


It's crap, can cause conflicts and what is more...I have never used it on the sabretooth....nor any of the other optional software. Nuke it bro.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> PhysX on the CPU is detrimental to performance..


Speaking of should I leave the NVCP setting on GPU instead of auto select? I can't imagine ever wanting to drive PhysX off the CPU.


----------



## Imprezzion

Looks sexy those WF3's.

I got a GTX760 WF3 in a rig i'm building for a buddy of mine. It's a great cooler and keeps the card nice and cool with low noise.
Also not 2.5 / 3 slot so SLI setups work great with it.

I'm a bit disappointed in my Lightning really.. Even with +100mV it only does 1385Mhz core 100% stable.. 1398Mhz gives the occasional directx crash.

Temps are fine though. ~75c core, 70c VRM and 70c VRAM (4000Mhz, +100mV as well)

Am I right in saying this 1385Mhz on full +100mV is just.. bad?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I thought 'The Nard' is something you back out


I find your comment a little offensive and a bit too nardcore for this thread Sir !


----------



## malmental

Oh my, what the nard have we started....


----------



## Scorpion49

Welp, I put in my Step-up request for my cards, but I'm 400 and 401 in the queue. Probably I'll be able to get the cards when the GTX 880 comes out at the rate its been going.


----------



## malmental

and that's the only thing I do not like about the step up program, sometimes they hit you with fees too.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and that's the only thing I do not like about the step up program, sometimes they hit you with fees too.


Never used it before, I may just look for a deal or someone who wants to trade cuz its gonna be a while.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Never used it before, I may just look for a deal or someone who wants to trade cuz its gonna be a while.


What do you have? GPU wise to trade? send me a PM imo


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What do you have? GPU wise to trade? send me a PM imo


Two reference 770 SC, looking for reference 780's. Derp, guess I should fill out my rig again.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Two reference 770 SC, looking for reference 780's. Derp, guess I should fill out my rig again.


Ah I am looking for a 6 series either a 680 or two 670's...pref the former.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Two reference 770 SC, looking for reference 780's. Derp, guess I should fill out my rig again.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I am looking for a 6 series either a 680 or two 670's...pref the former.
Click to expand...

Ok 'Thoth420' I have to come back to you man and this wanting to go backwards move.
If your GTX 770 is physically damaged then I wouldn't return it, maybe unless really low ASIC score and you just wanna try it again.
I know the GTX 6 and 7 are both Kepler cards but there is a few differences in the GTX 770 and 680 though minor.
maybe drivers need to mature for the GTX 7 series, seems doubtful but you never know.
after having a GTX 770 then going back to a GTX 670 is not that much of a drop but enough to make me want SLI 670's or no deal.
have you flashed the BIOS or anything, what EXACTLY is wrong or are you just paranoid.?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Ok 'Thoth420' I have to come back to you man and this wanting to go backwards move.
> If your GTX 770 is physically damaged then I wouldn't return it, maybe unless really low ASIC score and you just wanna try it again.
> I know the GTX 6 and 7 are both Kepler cards but there is a few differences in the GTX 770 and 680 though minor.
> maybe drivers need to mature for the GTX 7 series, seems doubtful but you never know.
> after having a GTX 770 then going back to a GTX 670 is not that much of a drop but enough to make me want SLI 670's or no deal.
> have you flashed the BIOS or anything, what EXACTLY is wrong or are you just paranoid.?


I'm really curious too.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Ok 'Thoth420' I have to come back to you man and this wanting to go backwards move.
> If your GTX 770 is physically damaged then I wouldn't return it, maybe unless really low ASIC score and you just wanna try it again.
> I know the GTX 6 and 7 are both Kepler cards but there is a few differences in the GTX 770 and 680 though minor.
> maybe drivers need to mature for the GTX 7 series, seems doubtful but you never know.
> after having a GTX 770 then going back to a GTX 670 is not that much of a drop but enough to make me want SLI 670's or no deal.
> have you flashed the BIOS or anything, what EXACTLY is wrong or are you just paranoid.?


I just want to be able to leave my system on like I always do. Once it hits the 36 hour mark and the drivers crash I have terrible stability in everything from the OS to the games which just gets worse and worse as time goes on. This forces me to restart my system. It also means I can't leave any programs that I normally have running on or they will crash. I want to fold my coil whine into oblivion and having to babysit my system uptime is a tiresome process.

I also just want to game the way I normally do. Not being able to turn off AO in BF3 is pretty ridiculous and replicate-able bug. I lose 20 fps from that alone in the game I play on the more competitive side.
League of Legends crashes which I hate but my friends drag me into games because I do work......haven't been able to play with them lately.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I just want to be able to leave my system on like I always do. Once it hits the 36 hour mark and the drivers crash I have terrible stability in everything from the OS to the games which just gets worse and worse as time goes on. This forces me to restart my system. It also means I can't leave any programs that I normally have running on or they will crash. I want to fold my coil whine into oblivion and having to babysit my system uptime is a tiresome process.
> 
> I also just want to game the way I normally do. Not being able to turn off AO in BF3 is pretty ridiculous and replicate-able bug. I lose 20 fps from that alone in the game I play on the more competitive side.
> League of Legends crashes which I hate but my friends drag me into games because I do work......haven't been able to play with them lately.


Wouldn't it be easier to wait a little bit for a driver that isn't bugged out (320 branch) than downgrade your card? I have BF3 but it isn't installed, I'm tempted to give it a try and see what it looks like. I do not experience any crashing with 320.49 though, my system runs 24/7 and I have not had one single issue.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to wait a little bit for a driver that isn't bugged out (320 branch) than downgrade your card? I have BF3 but it isn't installed, I'm tempted to give it a try and see what it looks like. I do not experience any crashing with 320.49 though, my system runs 24/7 and I have not had one single issue.


The BF3 issue is full screen flicker(of the black nature) as if the light sources in the game are having a seizure....it occurs with AO off or in SSAO(would never use this setting just for testing) on SOME game loads. What is problematic is it can happen on a map switch meaning I lost my spot on a server with a long queue to solve it....as a game reload is required even if I enable HBAO.

I know for 100% certainty that it is indeed the 320.xx driver branch and the 326 betas. Nvidia was made aware of this before I got the card by 780 users and nothing has changed since. My favorite game is weeks away and I am not going to miss out on playing it without issues(barring some game software fail on UBIsoft's part) because Nvidia can't write a driver. I would rather have a bit slower card with driver options as I play lots of different games casually and a few quite often. I need a driver that is rock solid and AMD provided that the last two years. I know a 680 on 314.22 is stable. I know a 7970 on 13.1 or 13.4 are both stable....as well as the beta drivers. I have no idea when Nvidia will sort this problem out for the 7xx and since it doesn't affect everyone.....who knows if they ever will. The card itself has shown no sign of being bad in regard to hardware.....but what good is that(right now and in the coming month) when I need a working system? If I had a backup rig capable of gaming I guess shelfing this would be fine but I don't. I am a gamer first and hardware enthusiast second. Also I prefer to use my system for watching movies and other media etc.(one of the many reasons it is always on) I fall asleep to them or listening to an audio book. Since I have gotten this card I do all but play games on a crappy dell laptop.


----------



## malmental

so I take it that loading up your start menu with the apps you like and then scheduling a daily reboot
with or without you there is outta the question.?
you know you can set that in Windows and / or in the BIOS to auto reboot right.?

I shut down and boot up everyday.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The BF3 issue is full screen flicker(of the black nature) as if the light sources in the game are having a seizure....it occurs with AO off or in SSAO(would never use this setting just for testing) on SOME game loads. What is problematic is it can happen on a map switch meaning I lost my spot on a server with a long queue to solve it....as a game reload is required even if I enable HBAO.
> 
> *snip*


Can you use 314 drivers with edited .inf? I'm downloading BF3 now, going to see if I can get some artifacts out of it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so I take it that loading up your start menu with the apps you like and then scheduling a daily reboot
> with or without you there is outta the question.?
> 
> I shut down and boot up everyday.


Not really there are things I like running when I go to bed and the rest of the people I live with are giving me the evil eye for stealing the laptop all day and all night. My rig is kinda my tv and I sleep with my tv on with netflix running or something along those lines. Helps to fall asleep around sound so lately I have been using the laptop.

This would mean I have to do it when I wake up but it is very easy to start doing something else real quick and before I know it I am gaming straight into the 36 hour mark and bam crash.


----------



## Thoth420

I think I am going to build an entire new rig from scratch(even the Case). Keep my mouse and keyboard since I love them and get a new 120 hz display too.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Just to back up what Thoth says I did a screen shot (running 0.49) Sniper Elite V2 -> See for yourself: This 770 series w/ the current drivers don't work !


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Just to back up what Thoth says I did a screen shot (running 0.49) Sniper Elite V2 -> See for yourself: This 770 series w/ the current drivers don't work !


Yep about to jump ship tomorrow 7970 lightning BE and a Benq 120 hz XLT24 w/e that FPS monitor all the kids love.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Yeah; had similar results (as you did) with BF3 but, this is the first time I had it happen to me in "S-V2". Seems as though nothing has changed. I'm sorry now that I returned my original 670 PEOC but, have a new (used) one on the way. And hopefully I can just use that one till the '770 gets "sorted out".

I've been an EVGA guy for so long I can't remember but, I got tired of the heat and noise. Originally I chose the MSI 670 card for the "lack of noise and a better cooling solution" then the EVGA cards but, now (even w/ the EVGA ACX) it has it's own heat / cooling solution upgraded solution (finally). I had already placed my order for my Lightning 770. None the less: I'd already jumped ship for an MSI card.

As far as my MSI 670PEOC: I remember that it was a "fire and forget" card! I installed it / loaded the drivers / played my games - all was good!
I'm glad EVGA finally stepped up to the "aftermarket" cooling solution: However "770" problem - not solved!

Sure (My 670PE); it was a few frames short of the 770 series but, it was stable as Fook. And honestly, I miss that !

The money I spent on this card: I really don't care - About: "the experience" I do!

As far as I can tell the 770 series (and I'm running a completely different brand then you) is a total Fail !


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Yeah; had similar results (as you did) with BF3 but, this is the first time I had it happen to me in "S-V2". Seems as though nothing has changed. I'm sorry now that I returned my original 670 PEOC but, have a new (used) one on the way. And hopefully I can just use that one till the '770 gets "sorted out".
> 
> I've been an EVGA guy for so long I can't remember but, I got tired of the heat and noise. Originally I chose the MSI 670 card for the "lack of noise and a better cooling solution" then the EVGA cards but, now (even w/ the EVGA ACX) it has it's own heat / cooling solution upgraded solution (finally). I had already placed my order for my Lightning 770. None the less: I'd already jumped ship for an MSI card.
> 
> As far as my MSI 670PEOC: I remember that it was a "fire and forget" card! I installed it / loaded the drivers / played my games - all was good!
> I'm glad EVGA finally stepped up to the "aftermarket" cooling solution: However "770" problem - not solved!
> 
> Sure (My 670PE); it was a few frames short of the 770 series but, it was stable as Fook. And honestly, I miss that !
> 
> The money I spent on this card: I really don't care - About: "the experience" I do!
> 
> As far as I can tell the 770 series (and I'm running a completely different brand then you) is a total Fail !


Ya I NEED stable. Think of going with this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127736


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ive already cancelled my 770 lightning...
jumping ship to the exact card your talkin about..msi 670 PE OC its about 1000rand cheaper but a safer bet for me..and atleast brings my total upgrade budget well under the 10k mark...

nvidia...please...please...dont turn into amd...by forgetting your loyal subjects...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Believe it or not im playing at the same resolution over three monitors on a single card. with just the 2 gb mem. FPS stay in the 50s and 60s.


Nice I am guessing this @ 5760x1080
I was kind of put back the other night I was at a LAN party we were all comparing PC as you do and one guy had a dual core with a GTX 285
I was kind of thinking how the hell are you going to play BF3 with that! truth was OMG it was pretty dam good.(may not be on Ultra)
I found either Ultra with x2AA or High with 4AA will keep the FPS above 60 and Vram in check, with SLI 770.
I would guess you be using medium settings I really honestly cannot tell much difference between medium and Ultra settings But my brain keeps telling me you must play with Ultra settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So I can't decide the sleeving tried different color combinations first one is white and red second is red white and black and last one is a pic from lutros customs of black and red which one you guys think looks the best.


these gets my wheels turning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ah I am looking for a 6 series either a 680 or two 670's...pref the former.


I can now start to understand where you are coming from I was a hard core gamer in my younger days but I can suffice with a few hours each week now I got too many commitments now. I was having a go on my friends SLI 680 with 3d monitor and guess what he was also crashing on the 320.49 drivers. I told him to roll back to the 314.22 drivers. OMG Lara looks awesome in 3d is it abnormal to say she get me excited

Can you use 314 drivers with edited .inf? I'm downloading BF3 now, going to see if I can get some artifacts out of it.
Good luck Scorpion49 was thinking of that but I couldn't find any instructions I would guess it would be a 770 only excluding 780+titan


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I thought 'The Nard' is something you back out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I find your comment a little offensive and a bit too nardcore for this thread Sir !
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Oh my, what the nard have we started....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You sillys need to swallow some nard and *narden* up a bit


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres a Valley run from fri nite with SLI 770 Phantoms . TRI 660ti's run a few frames quicker









Only run I did to find o/c ....... but I benched the living daylights outta em on HWBOT........ thanks again to DarkSamus for the loan


----------



## feznz

Porsehe 493k .jpg file
 My all time fav wallpaper



Here's my Valley I just couldn't do any better I tried my best but I think Yungbenny submitted a FPS of 105.
If I could go through a binning process I would have 1 keeper and 1 seller just 1 GPU isn't quite as good as the other.
I guess I have ruined any resale after taking to it with a soldering iron







I had an attempt at shorting out the voltage limiting resistors maybe I got the wrong ones







Joke it didn't make any difference. I got another idea but will have to wait till next weekend when I have time.


----------



## Yungbenny911

You guys should know that as long as your system is a custom built computer, and YOU ARE OVERCLOCKING, always, and i mean ALWAYS expect to have instability issues no matter what computer components make up your Gaming PC. Most times, Driver crashes are not always caused by bad drivers, and if a key component of the system is faulty, anything can happen from "BSOD's" to "Display driver stopped responding", so you have to really diagnose your system before you blame the drivers.









Ever wondered why someone else will report that his/her system is "working fine", and yours is not doing so? Even when you both have the same drivers installed with similar setup?









*Well, this is what i recommend to those that want minimal to NO crashes/ hardware errors:*

1, Don't Overclock your CPU

2, Don't Overclock your GPU

3, Make sure your key system components are balanced "quality wise". (RAM, MOBO, CPU, GPU & PSU). Meaning, if you spend drastically more money on a GPU and less on other components, you will run into issues at some point.

4, Update your Games

5, Don't run Pirated games or softwares. (#JustSaying)









6, Wait to get information about new drivers from other users or testers before you install them. If your driver is working fine! DON'T UPDATE (if it's not broken, why fix it?







)

just my


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

And a very shiny







indeed


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should know that as long as your system is a custom built computer, and YOU ARE OVERCLOCKING, always, and i mean ALWAYS expect to have instability issues no matter what computer components make up your Gaming PC. Most times, Driver crashes are not always caused by bad drivers, and if a key component of the system is faulty, anything can happen from "BSOD's" to "Display driver stopped responding", so you have to really diagnose your system before you blame the drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever wondered why someone else will report that his/her system is "working fine", and yours is not doing so? Even when you both have the same drivers installed with similar setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, this is what i recommend to those that want minimal to NO crashes/ hardware errors:*
> 
> 1, Don't Overclock your CPU
> 
> 2, Don't Overclock your GPU
> 
> 3, Make sure your key system components are balanced "quality wise". (RAM, MOBO, CPU, GPU & PSU). Meaning, if you spend drastically more money on a GPU and less on other components, you will run into issues at some point.
> 
> 4, Update your Games
> 
> 5, Don't run Pirated games or softwares. (#JustSaying)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6, Wait to get information about new drivers from other users or testers before you install them. If your driver is working fine! DON'T UPDATE (if it's not broken, why fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> just my


Cept I'm not overclocking right now at all. Drive was reformatted clean windows install with the new GPU.

So let me run down this list:
1. Not
2. Factory OC
3. Hardware is fine (Aida 64 says, Windows says so...I say so)
4. Done(no real choice with DRM)
5.I don't have one piece of software on this computer at all let alone just games that I am not authorized to have.
6. No choice....no difference.

I ordered my 7970 lightning anyway hopefully much better luck with that.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

yungbunny...
i second that motio. if it aint broken...dont fix it...i work with repairs alot...the first thing i do is ask what/who/were was last done to the system & if they cant answer ill take the hd out..backup all vip data and format the bastard..then redo the whole setup from scratch..and i mean literaly strip the pc down to the point of all the parts/cable management..and clean them then start rebuilding and reinstalling the software needed..any program i know that can cause probs(if spotted on the drive) i simply refuse to put back and i advise my client to not put it back but try an alternative...
so +rep to you...i salute' you..
and yes you dont just boinc a pc together and OC from the getgo..u let ur baby run for a few weeks @ stock in normal conditions by turning it off @ night after use and not let it run 24/7...if after a month everythings still working great then start OC'n the beaver wax outa it..and if any component fails ..within oc or normal use..rma the dam thing thats what warrenty is there for...


----------



## malmental




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> yungbunny...
> i second that motio. if it aint broken...dont fix it...i work with repairs alot...the first thing i do is ask what/who/were was last done to the system & if they cant answer ill take the hd out..backup all vip data and format the bastard..then redo the whole setup from scratch..and i mean literaly strip the pc down to the point of all the parts/cable management..and clean them then start rebuilding and reinstalling the software needed..any program i know that can cause probs(if spotted on the drive) i simply refuse to put back and i advise my client to not put it back but try an alternative...
> so +rep to you...i salute' you..
> and yes you dont just boinc a pc together and OC from the getgo..u let ur baby run for a few weeks @ stock in normal conditions by turning it off @ night after use and not let it run 24/7...if after a month everythings still working great then start OC'n the beaver wax outa it..and if any component fails ..within oc or normal use..rma the dam thing thats what warrenty is there for...


Ahh yet another Pearl of wisdom









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


Ura







and is







........


----------



## malmental

mine is the most insightful post of the day thus far...


----------



## X-PREDATOR

oh yeah..+++rep homecinema...i cant hit the button to rep peeps..my browser is totaly beaver wax on mobile....oh bfor i 4get
malmental +++rep from me to u too bud...

ps-who likes desert look @ these...

http://www.google.com/images?q=pics+death+by+chocolate+mouse+cake&client=ms-opera-mini-android&channel=new&gws_rd=cr&redir_esc=&hl=en&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ei=MGH2UeKFL4H64AOFrYG4BQ&ved=0CAkQsAQ

then look @ this

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Aid5Wp9BHWM/TLcLVysarzI/AAAAAAAAJeI/8G_v1j2d7zQ/s512/CIMG1354.JPG

its here on ocn too..

makes me want my cake @ both ends and eat it...

ok back to topic..why dont the people who are havin issues just sue nvidia for damages?


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Believe it or not im playing at the same resolution over three monitors on a single card. with just the 2 gb mem. FPS stay in the 50s and 60s.


I was also able to play surround on 1080 monitors on a single card, I did SLI and I can max out my settings no problem. I was worried I would have issues in games like Metro however everything has been smooth so far.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shEiD*
> 
> Hi, guys,
> 
> I would like to ask for help on water clocking 770. I am about to by the parts for my new main rig: Intel Core i7-4770S Haswell, Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H and I have to choose from these 2 EVGA cards:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX770 Classified with EVGA ACX Cooler 4GB (04G-P4-3778-KR)
> EVGA GeForce GTX770 Classified 4GB (04G-P4-3777-KR)
> I already have Swiftech H220 Water Cooler, which I would like to use/extend to water cool this card. I never overclock anything (cpu nor gpu). The main questions are:
> 
> Do any of EK-FC770 GTX blocks fit one of those 2 cards?
> If yes, which one should I buy?
> If that block does not fit either, what options do I have to water cool the GPU, if any?
> I'm not an extreme gamer. I would like to have cpu and gpu properly cooled, but at the same time, I would like my rig to be as quiet as possible.


Like stated before, none of the Classified cards fit any of the water coolers on the market as they have a different structure. You could get a block for the GPU and skins for the ram and other components however, if you are not going to go beyond 1080p you might want to consider the 2GB options.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Nice I am guessing this @ 5760x1080
> I was kind of put back the other night I was at a LAN party we were all comparing PC as you do and one guy had a dual core with a GTX 285
> I was kind of thinking how the hell are you going to play BF3 with that! truth was OMG it was pretty dam good.(may not be on Ultra)
> I found either Ultra with x2AA or High with 4AA will keep the FPS above 60 and Vram in check, with SLI 770.
> I would guess you be using medium settings I really honestly cannot tell much difference between medium and Ultra settings But my brain keeps telling me you must play with Ultra settings.
> these gets my wheels turning
> n


You are correct on the resolution. I still have everything on ultra at this point


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> I was also able to play surround on 1080 monitors on a single card, I did SLI and I can max out my settings no problem. I was worried I would have issues in games like Metro however everything has been smooth so far.


Yes i am only at 1080 but im happy at this resolution. So far i have been playing everything at the same ultra settings i used before i went to the three monitor setup.

As for the problems others seem to be having, ive only had one or two minor issues that were fixed with the latest certified driver. I will be leaving this machine alone driver wise for the near future to be sure.


----------



## DarkSamus

Did some tests so I could see the difference the upgrade from GTX580 3GB > GTX770 4GB SLI makes with a mild 4.3Ghz oc on my CPU...



3DMark11




3DMark - Firestrike




Heaven




Valley




Batman AA




Resident Evil 5




Resident Evil 6 Benchmark tool




Street Fighter x Tekken




Super Street Fighter 4 Arcade Edition v2012




Tomb Raider




All tests were done using beta driver 326.19


----------



## Dynasty2021

Hey guys,

I'm tearing my hair out lately. I've just built a new rig, have two EVGA GTX 770s "superclocked" ie 1110hz, and I'm looking at my FPS in Battlefield 3 and I'm getting the same FPS as a SINGLE 670/680 at 1920x1080.

What the hell?

My rig:

Asus Sabertooth Z77
Intel i7-3770k 3.5ghz (OC'd to 4.5ghz - confirmed using CPU-Z)
Corsair H100i Liquid Radiator for the CPU, now with stock fans instead of SP120s.
2 x EVGA GTX 770 2gb @ 1100hz "superclocked" (ie they come overclocked).
8gb Corsair Vengeance @ 1600hz (initially 1333hz but forced manually to 1600hz in the CPU OC process).
Samsung 840 Pro 256gb SSD.
Asus Xonar Phoebus Sound Car
Corsair HX850 Modular PSU (850w).
Corsair Obsidian 650d Case. Still need a 3rd party 200mm fan for the front of the case.
Windows 7 64-bit OEM.

In NVCP, SLI is confirmed on (tested the "Show SLI Visual Indicator" and it shows its' working in games, so SLI definitely works).

Drivers:


These are my NVCP settings:

Part 1

Part 2


I watch videos like this for BF3: 




Link might not work, but if you search youtube for "[2x GTX 680 SLI] Battlefield 3 B2K (Gulf of Oman)" you'll get the video I've watched.

And I freak out. He's running 2 SLOWER cards (680s), and an i5 for god sake. And he's getting higher min FPS figures than me. He's seeing lows of the 80s, 70s etc. Same map for me, I'm seeing lows of about 54 in the same areas.

I measure my fps using the in-game render.drawfps 1 command. Should I use FRAPS? Doesn't that reduce FPS?

I read a guy in the BF forums saying he's running max out with a single GTX 770 and on 64 man servers, he never dips below 80fps with a 3770k @4.5ghz. How are my 2 GTX 770s running SLOWER?

I just don't understand what is going on.

I've OC'd the CPU, which makes a pretty big difference in max FPS, but I'm still getting low dips into the low 50s.

Here are my Heaven 4.0 results:


For some reason it's saying 3.5ghz, when CPU-Z and Real Temp show 4.5ghz. Weird.

Proof from testing Borderlands 2 that it runs at 4.5ghz:


Heaven 4.0 GPU Usage:

I forgot to screenshot straight away, so it's cut off a bit. Either way, should those spikes be happening???

Hyperthreading is on in the bios. I flashed the bios the day I built the PC, so I'm running the 2003 version drivers (latest).

Any ideas?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynasty2021*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm tearing my hair out lately. I've just built a new rig, have two EVGA GTX 770s "superclocked" ie 1110hz, and I'm looking at my FPS in Battlefield 3 and I'm getting the same FPS as a SINGLE 670/680 at 1920x1080.
> 
> What the hell?
> 
> My rig:
> 
> Asus Sabertooth Z77
> Intel i7-3770k 3.5ghz (OC'd to 4.5ghz - confirmed using CPU-Z)
> Corsair H100i Liquid Radiator for the CPU, now with stock fans instead of SP120s.
> 2 x EVGA GTX 770 2gb @ 1100hz "superclocked" (ie they come overclocked).
> 8gb Corsair Vengeance @ 1600hz (initially 1333hz but forced manually to 1600hz in the CPU OC process).
> Samsung 840 Pro 256gb SSD.
> Asus Xonar Phoebus Sound Car
> Corsair HX850 Modular PSU (850w).
> Corsair Obsidian 650d Case. Still need a 3rd party 200mm fan for the front of the case.
> Windows 7 64-bit OEM.
> 
> In NVCP, SLI is confirmed on (tested the "Show SLI Visual Indicator" and it shows its' working in games, so SLI definitely works).
> 
> Drivers:
> 
> 
> These are my NVCP settings:
> 
> Part 1
> 
> Part 2
> 
> 
> I watch videos like this for BF3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link might not work, but if you search youtube for "[2x GTX 680 SLI] Battlefield 3 B2K (Gulf of Oman)" you'll get the video I've watched.
> 
> And I freak out. He's running 2 SLOWER cards (680s), and an i5 for god sake. And he's getting higher min FPS figures than me. He's seeing lows of the 80s, 70s etc. Same map for me, I'm seeing lows of about 54 in the same areas.
> 
> I measure my fps using the in-game render.drawfps 1 command. Should I use FRAPS? Doesn't that reduce FPS?
> 
> I read a guy in the BF forums saying he's running max out with a single GTX 770 and on 64 man servers, he never dips below 80fps with a 3770k @4.5ghz. How are my 2 GTX 770s running SLOWER?
> 
> I just don't understand what is going on.
> 
> I've OC'd the CPU, which makes a pretty big difference in max FPS, but I'm still getting low dips into the low 50s.
> 
> Here are my Heaven 4.0 results:
> 
> 
> For some reason it's saying 3.5ghz, when CPU-Z and Real Temp show 4.5ghz. Weird.
> 
> Proof from testing Borderlands 2 that it runs at 4.5ghz:
> 
> 
> Heaven 4.0 GPU Usage:
> 
> I forgot to screenshot straight away, so it's cut off a bit. Either way, should those spikes be happening???
> 
> Hyperthreading is on in the bios. I flashed the bios the day I built the PC, so I'm running the 2003 version drivers (latest).
> 
> Any ideas?


For what is worth one of the top players(who drops dough on hardware like its free) got a dual 770 setup and within weeks traded in for one 780. What fps are you getting approx, max, min? Using a single 770 the FPS was just a tiny bit lower than I expected....drivers don't really matter no difference in perf for bf3.


----------



## Scorpion49

Okay, not entirely sure what any of you guys problem is with BF3. I've been hopping from server to server for 2 hours trying to get something to happen. Maintaining 130-150fps easily at 2560x1600, no artifacts, no nothing. I was really hoping to see something so I could try to troubleshoot and help out







Anyone have different settings I should try to replicate the problems?

Sorry for the small size, forum didn't want the screenshot as it was over 10MB and photobucket resizes it down to kiddie size so you can't read anything.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Isn't battlefield a heavy CPU game? If that is the case then your CPU performance could be skewing your results. Comparing your results against different systems is a recipe for disappointment. Like the Valley Benchmark Thread for example, which doesn't exist at the moment. You really can't compare GPUs from two different systems, there are way to many variables. Your OC, Nvidia CP settings, in game settings, desktop theme, background programs (anti virus/malware), etc can all effect your FPS. I am not saying that something is or isn't wrong with your system or GPU, but it just isn't good practice to compare apples to oranges.


----------



## DarkSamus

@Scorpion49
I don't have BF3, but out of curiosity what driver release are you running?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Okay, not entirely sure what any of you guys problem is with BF3. I've been hopping from server to server for 2 hours trying to get something to happen. Maintaining 130-150fps easily at 2560x1600, no artifacts, no nothing. I was really hoping to see something so I could try to troubleshoot and help out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have different settings I should try to replicate the problems?
> 
> Sorry for the small size, forum didn't want the screenshot as it was over 10MB and photobucket resizes it down to kiddie size so you can't read anything.


I play alot....alot of BF3 and it happened maybe 6 times in like 300 games.....of course always happening on a great server and right after an amazing round. Just had a terrible GeForce Experience(even without ever installing the software) overall in the past month and change. The first two days were pretty cool then it just went downhill. The card I ordered to replace it should do fine. You could maybe push up the FOV(doubt that has an effect) or turn on colorblind support since I use that(it's the best).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Isn't battlefield a heavy CPU game? If that is the case then your CPU performance could be skewing your results. Comparing your results against different systems is a recipe for disappointment. Like the Valley Benchmark Thread for example, which doesn't exist at the moment. You really can't compare GPUs from two different systems, there are way to many variables. Your OC, Nvidia CP settings, in game settings, desktop theme, background programs (anti virus/malware), etc can all effect your FPS. I am not saying that something is or isn't wrong with your system or GPU, but it just isn't good practice to compare apples to oranges.


We weren't comparing performance I think Scorp just ran BF3 for the first time on his new card so he reported his perf results as well. Good numbers btw forgot to say that. He was trying to replicate a graphics issue I was getting on occasion since swapping over to Nvidia.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I play alot....alot of BF3 and it happened maybe 6 times in like 300 games.....of course always happening on a great server and right after an amazing round. Just had a terrible GeForce Experience(even without ever installing the software) overall in the past month and change. The first two days were pretty cool then it just went downhill. The card I ordered to replace it should do fine. You could maybe push up the FOV(doubt that has an effect) or turn on colorblind support since I use that(it's the best).
> We weren't comparing performance I think Scorp just ran BF3 for the first time on his new card so he reported his perf results as well. Good numbers btw forgot to say that. He was trying to replicate a graphics issue I was getting on occasion since swapping over to Nvidia.


Ah I see, I went to mostly empty servers so I could mess about without it ruining people games. I'll try fiddling with the settings some and see if I can get those artifacts. Honestly it sounds like what I had with my GTX 690 and Far Cry 3 when it came out, weird black flashes and artifacts all over the place covering the whole screen sometimes. I don't play BF3 at all, so I'm not likely to notice it like someone who plays a lot like you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> @Scorpion49
> I don't have BF3, but out of curiosity what driver release are you running?


320.49 right now, 326.19 was not allowing my cards to idle so I rolled back.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> We weren't comparing performance I think Scorp just ran BF3 for the first time on his new card so he reported his perf results as well. Good numbers btw forgot to say that. He was trying to replicate a graphics issue I was getting on occasion since swapping over to Nvidia.


No man, sorry I should have quoted whom I was directing my post at, damn small smartphone screens make me lazy sometimes. I was directing that post at Dynasty. I know the issues you are having, and I am not sure what to suggest. It seems that the majority of issues with the GTX 770 revolve around BF3, although it doesn't effect all users. I hope you figure it out so you stop getting the evil eye from your roomates for hogging the laptop...


----------



## doctakedooty

Well I mean I am still waiting on the evga step up program but if I could find a buyer for all 3 of my gtx 770s I would sell them now so I could buy tri 780s 770s are not bad and sli I was getting good fps in all my games don't know which board you are running but make sure gpuz shows pcie 3.0 I had a issue on mine where it wanted to run 8x at pcie 1.0 after reseating multiple times on my x79 chipset I pulled the cmos battery let it set then that solved that issue but I still had to use a program to force gen 3 since nvidia only wants x79 boards to run at 2.0. BF3 is a cpu intensive game though and like everyone said itshard to compare with others ram speed cpu speed cache cores etc can all change the factors. AlthoughI am running a 3930k my firestrike score was I the 8k for 2 770s oc to what the sc edition is your fs score does seem a little low for dual cards of course make sure you have sli enabled in nvidia control not calling you stupid just going over the simple things as sometimes they get overlooked. I would just recheck all your stuff throughly


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Well I mean I am still waiting on the evga step up program but if I could find a buyer for all 3 of my gtx 770s I would sell them now so I could buy tri 780s


Me too, what # are you in queue? I dropped from 400 to 375 today. Gonna be a minute before I get them .


----------



## doctakedooty

359 360 and 361 so not far from you


----------



## Scorpion49

Nice, hopefully 200 of them drop out cuz they got tired of waiting


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> No man, sorry I should have quoted whom I was directing my post at, damn small smartphone screens make me lazy sometimes. I was directing that post at Dynasty. I know the issues you are having, and I am not sure what to suggest. It seems that the majority of issues with the GTX 770 revolve around BF3, although it doesn't effect all users. I hope you figure it out so you stop getting the evil eye from your roomates for hogging the laptop...


Ah no worries dude. I been getting used to a laptop for surfing the web the past month(double posting like a fail)......afk trying to find a way to disable this stupid touchpad.
Not used to any of this touchscreen tech at all....not a fan.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ah no worries dude. I been getting used to a laptop for surfing the web the past month(double posting like a fail)......afk trying to find a way to disable this stupid touchpad.
> Not used to any of this touchscreen tech at all....not a fan.


LOL, yeah I am kinda doing the opposite going from mainly a laptop to a desktop. I do still constantly graze the touchpad with my thumb while typing and move the cursor, extremely annoying. I can disable it with Fn+F1, but then I forget that I disabled it and try to type, even more annoying. Never was a fan of touch screens and I always thought it was a marketing gimmick. I am sure they are great or necessary for devices that don't have a keyboard (like a Lenovo Yoga or tablet) but they are basically useless on a standard laptop IMO. My wife and I share both computers so that way we always have access to a PC. We have a tablet but it just isn't sufficient to do real browsing or word processing, it is basically a large smartphone.

I like having a gaming laptop (GTX 660M) for a backup just in case. Although since I built my desktop I haven't gone back to the laptop for gaming. Most laptop gamers hook theirs up to a monitor anyways, so admittedly it is just better to have a desktop. So I feel for ya not being able to play your favorite game, seeing that is probably why you upgraded your GPU in the first place. Wish I could help some of you guys that are having issues out...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> LOL, yeah I am kinda doing the opposite going from mainly a laptop to a desktop. I do still constantly graze the touchpad with my thumb while typing and move the cursor, extremely annoying. I can disable it with Fn+F1, but then I forget that I disabled it and try to type, even more annoying. Never was a fan of touch screens and I always thought it was a marketing gimmick. I am sure they are great or necessary for devices that don't have a keyboard (like a Lenovo Yoga or tablet) but they are basically useless on a standard laptop IMO. My wife and I share both computers so that way we always have access to a PC. We have a tablet but it just isn't sufficient to do real browsing or word processing, it is basically a large smartphone.
> 
> I like having a gaming laptop (GTX 660M) for a backup just in case. Although since I built my desktop I haven't gone back to the laptop for gaming. Most laptop gamers hook theirs up to a monitor anyways, so admittedly it is just better to have a desktop. So I feel for ya not being able to play your favorite game, seeing that is probably why you upgraded your GPU in the first place. Wish I could help some of you guys that are having issues out...


Only game I have been playing on this is Mark of the Ninja. All it has is an intel 4000. Great game though and the pacing is so fast I am going to tear Blacklist apart with no problem.


----------



## jetguat

Ok. So I've got a really ok desktop by todays standards. I have dual Samsumg 1920x1080 60Hz 24" LED monitors, until now they were primarily for work, as I need lots of real estate. Driving the PC are a Pentium D and a GeForce 6200. Old stuff. I'm getting my specs together on a i4770k and considreing the EVGA OC w/ACX 770 or 780. Both will likely be such a startling upgrade that its crazy. I would like to get back into gaming some. Never used multiple monitors, and not sure if those that I have ill work well enough. And its probably a hard question, but is there anyway you could characterize the user experience difference between a gtx 770 and 780? Given either one or both of the monitors I have? Trying to determine if the $250+ for the 780 is money well spent or if the 770 has enough juice for me. Again, I'm not a hard core gamer, but would like to pickup a few and enough them on high quality settings. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## ds84

Wanna ask, i'm contemplating between the EVGA SC w/ ACX or MSI Twin Frostz or Gigabyte Windforce... after reading thru here, how is it possible to reach 1300+mhz, when max boost clocks are around 1200mhz?? is it by increasing the voltage, thus allowing it to go beyond the spec of the card? Also, when gaming, the card will auto boost itself to its highest clockspeed?

*EDIT* : Are there any websites that i can learn on the basics of overclocking my gpu?? would prefer to keep stock voltage and push my card slightly higher...


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should know that as long as your system is a custom built computer, and YOU ARE OVERCLOCKING, always, and i mean ALWAYS expect to have instability issues no matter what computer components make up your Gaming PC. Most times, Driver crashes are not always caused by bad drivers, and if a key component of the system is faulty, anything can happen from "BSOD's" to "Display driver stopped responding", so you have to really diagnose your system before you blame the drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever wondered why someone else will report that his/her system is "working fine", and yours is not doing so? Even when you both have the same drivers installed with similar setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, this is what i recommend to those that want minimal to NO crashes/ hardware errors:*
> 
> 1, Don't Overclock your CPU
> 
> 2, Don't Overclock your GPU
> 
> 3, Make sure your key system components are balanced "quality wise". (RAM, MOBO, CPU, GPU & PSU). Meaning, if you spend drastically more money on a GPU and less on other components, you will run into issues at some point.
> 
> 4, Update your Games
> 
> 5, Don't run Pirated games or softwares. (#JustSaying)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6, Wait to get information about new drivers from other users or testers before you install them. If your driver is working fine! DON'T UPDATE (if it's not broken, why fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> just my


Well, that said; I'm running the same exact system (though now it is all in a Corsair 650D & no longer on my bench) and I had zero problems (running everything w/ my 670), not a single driver (crash / artifact issue) problem until I installed the 770 from the 670 card.

Thoth did a full re-install of windows but, still gets the same exact problems (both of us on Win/7 64bit) / issues I now I have. I've pulled ram/ stress test / set Proc to stock: and whole system to stock / booted with nothing attached/ running (Sound disabled / net disabled / printer disabled / USB disabled) re-run every stress test and no errors; however, once I install my MSI 770L I get constant driver crashes or bad artifacts!

So, tell me where I missed something !


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Well, that said; I'm running the same exact system (though now it is all in a Corsair 650D & no longer on my bench) and I had zero problems (running everything w/ my 670), not a single driver (crash / artifact issue) problem until I installed the 770 from the 670 card.
> 
> Thoth did a full re-install of windows but, still gets the same exact problems (both of us on Win/7 64bit) / issues I now I have. I've pulled ram/ stress test / set Proc to stock: and whole system to stock / booted with nothing attached/ running (Sound disabled / net disabled / printer disabled / USB disabled) re-run every stress test and no errors; however, once I install my MSI 770L I get constant driver crashes or bad artifacts!
> 
> So, tell me where I missed something !


Werd I guarantee you leave your system on and stock and the driver will go bonkers at some point. If not please tell me what setting you have disable. And if you can't get stable on stock....how do you OC? Seems counter intuitive. Anyway I moved on back to AMD. No love lost just some money and time.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Werd I guarantee you leave your system on and stock and the driver will go bonkers at some point. If not please tell me what setting you have disable. And if you can't get stable on stock....how do you OC? Seems counter intuitive. Anyway I moved on back to AMD. No love lost just some money and time.


Somber face: just waiting for my MSI 670 PEOC ...


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Somber face: just waiting for my MSI 670 PEOC ...


Did you try running it at lower clocks? I know it's factory OC but I'd be curious what happens at NVidia's stock clocks and if any issues are related to factory OC's in some way.


----------



## Ziggaz21

Hey guys,
I'm looking to purchase a 770, but for the life of me can't decide which one.
Running a single 1080p (1920x1080) setup and possibly adding another one later. This is all i really have to choose from in Australia and these cards are in my price range. I'm new to this generation of gaming and will be playing bf4. Any help appreciated









Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC Edition 4GB - 579
Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom 4GB - $550
Palit GeForce GTX 770 Jetstream 4GB - $509

Or possibly save some money and buy a 760 instead?
Apprentice wages -_-


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Well, that said; I'm running the same exact system (though now it is all in a Corsair 650D & no longer on my bench) and I had zero problems (running everything w/ my 670), not a single driver (crash / artifact issue) problem until I installed the 770 from the 670 card.
> 
> Thoth did a full re-install of windows but, still gets the same exact problems (both of us on Win/7 64bit) / issues I now I have. I've pulled ram/ stress test / set Proc to stock: and whole system to stock / booted with nothing attached/ running (Sound disabled / net disabled / printer disabled / USB disabled) re-run every stress test and no errors; however, once I install my MSI 770L I get constant driver crashes or bad artifacts!
> 
> So, tell me where I missed something !


I was kind of hoping you had RMAed the card I know the drivers aren't perfect but I would say that they are functional.
I would always say run 3dmark when first boot after everything has loaded, then run after 24hrs not rebooting your computer. Quite a lot lower, that's why I like to reboot just before a gaming session, optimal performance.
I am getting rather confused as why 2 members are having so much trouble where the others seem to be having small teething problems which is always to expected with any new release of hardware.
Considering NVidia weren't under huge pressure to release with nothing seemingly due out from the red camp for another 3 months why there was a rush for NVidia to release with immature drivers.
I never have and never will run 24/7, it is a waste of electricity. I have 2 friends that do and they are the two that are always complaining about broken HHD or general hardware related problems, and the reason for both of them is down loading 24/7.
I don't DL much these days, I am sick of pixilated movies that are in Chinese







I refused to watch any movie now days that isn't Blu ray, I cannot stand watching even 720p on my 55in TV. most Blu rays are 20-50 Gb unless you get some hacked up movie then I can tell the loss of quality.
But if I did I would buy a cheap SH PC for that purpose. just my thoughts even then I could DL 10Gb in about 6-7 hours depending on the seeding.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziggaz21*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm looking to purchase a 770, but for the life of me can't decide which one.
> Running a single 1080p (1920x1080) setup and possibly adding another one later. This is all i really have to choose from in Australia and these cards are in my price range. I'm new to this generation of gaming and will be playing bf4. Any help appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC Edition 4GB - 579
> Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom 4GB - $550
> Palit GeForce GTX 770 Jetstream 4GB - $509
> 
> Or possibly save some money and buy a 760 instead?
> Apprentice wages -_-


Palit! XD, and why not just get the 2gb version?







. There is NO difference!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziggaz21*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm looking to purchase a 770, but for the life of me can't decide which one.
> Running a single 1080p (1920x1080) setup and possibly adding another one later. This is all i really have to choose from in Australia and these cards are in my price range. I'm new to this generation of gaming and will be playing bf4. Any help appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC Edition 4GB - 579
> Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom 4GB - $550
> Palit GeForce GTX 770 Jetstream 4GB - $509
> 
> Or possibly save some money and buy a 760 instead?
> Apprentice wages -_-


Save the money get a 760 . Ive got one a giga windforce 3 will o/c to 1345 / 1400 odd kboost








Or get 680 and wait for 800 series


----------



## Yungbenny911

Bumped my CPU to 4.9Ghz, and my RAM to 2133Mhz. Increased my overall score quite a bit, but my graphics score sucks with the new drivers











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6939345


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziggaz21*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm looking to purchase a 770, but for the life of me can't decide which one.
> Running a single 1080p (1920x1080) setup and possibly adding another one later. This is all i really have to choose from in Australia and these cards are in my price range. I'm new to this generation of gaming and will be playing bf4. Any help appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC Edition 4GB - 579
> Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom 4GB - $550
> Palit GeForce GTX 770 Jetstream 4GB - $509
> 
> Or possibly save some money and buy a 760 instead?
> Apprentice wages -_-


I've got 2 of the Gainward Phantom 4GB cards and can only speak highly of them.
UMart in Australia has them for $509 each right now.


----------



## Ziggaz21

I think I'll go with the EVGA760 ACX 2GB and get a nice set of ram with the remaining coin that way my haswell build is complete(minus after market cooling and various mods). I figured if I'm left unsatified for any reason ill grab another one and go SLI.

It's a shame I can't join the 770 club








Thanks for your opinions


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ziggaz21*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm looking to purchase a 770, but for the life of me can't decide which one.
> Running a single 1080p (1920x1080) setup and possibly adding another one later. This is all i really have to choose from in Australia and these cards are in my price range. I'm new to this generation of gaming and will be playing bf4. Any help appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC Edition 4GB - 579
> Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom 4GB - $550
> Palit GeForce GTX 770 Jetstream 4GB - $509
> 
> Or possibly save some money and buy a 760 instead?
> Apprentice wages -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Save the money get a 760 . Ive got one a giga windforce 3 will o/c to 1345 / 1400 odd kboost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or get 680 and wait for 800 series
Click to expand...

SLI 760's would be better than a single 770 card gaming wise.
one now and one next upgrade..
(plan ahead)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Bumped my CPU to 4.9Ghz, and my RAM to 2133Mhz. Increased my overall score quite a bit, but my graphics score sucks with the new drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6939345


Heres mine drver 320.49 Graphics score even less than yours . It could have gone another +50 on the core and +85 on the mem . Hexy helps big time obviously with da physix







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6922036


And a TRI 660ti screenie for comparison [email protected] cant find validation url sorry










But I found this one instead [email protected] core about 1150 unlocked bios P18940








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6705699

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> SLI 760's would be better than a single 770 card gaming wise.
> one now and one next upgrade..
> (plan ahead)


Im gonna TRI it . That's the plan man








and w/blocking da TRI 660ti's is on the cards as well .....


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys, I want a honest opinion of you.

I personally feel a little disappointed with the core clocks of my 770 Lightning.

It maxes out at 1385Mhz ''game'' stable (= rock solid) with the full +100mV added to it (1.27-1.28v load - verified with DMM)

Now, to me those clocks seem pretty low since pretty much ANY GTX770 will do at the very least 1306Mhz with the +12mV overvolt and i've seen plenty of them do ~1333Mhz..

Am I right in saying that 1385Mhz is a bit sad for such a huge overvolt? If it is bad, then I think i'm going to sell it again and get either another Lightning or just a regular GTX770 like a WF3 as it's much smaller and more quiet actually.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Guys, I want a honest opinion of you.
> 
> *I personally feel a little disappointed with the core clocks of my 770 Lightning.*
> 
> It maxes out at 1385Mhz ''game'' stable (= rock solid) with the full +100mV added to it (1.27-1.28v load - verified with DMM)
> 
> Now, to me those clocks seem pretty low since pretty much ANY GTX770 will do at the very least 1306Mhz with the +12mV overvolt and i've seen plenty of them do ~1333Mhz..
> 
> Am I right in saying that 1385Mhz is a bit sad for such a huge overvolt? If it is bad, then I think i'm going to sell it again and get either another Lightning or just a regular GTX770 like a WF3 as it's much smaller and more quiet actually.










...REALLY? Disappointed @ 1385Mhz ( rock solid stable)?







..... I'll advice you to be satisfied with the performance you have. I hope you know that +50Mhz = 1435Mhz will only result in 2-6 FPS @ MAX (depending on the game and resolution), so would it be worth the hassle







?

Overclocking is never guaranteed, and your next GPU *may* only do 1254mhz







. If i were you, i would be saving for SLI.


----------



## Imprezzion

I know what you mean, but I see it from a money point of view. My lightning cost me €340 secondhand. For that kind of money I can get a NEW regular 770. Or even something like 2 660Ti's or something alike..

It's only 85Mhz faster then any given GTX770 and it costs a hell of a lot more plus it gets very hot at +100mV, gets noisy as it has to run ~65% fanspeed @ ~75c in-game.

I don't see it from a performance point of view, but from a monetary point of view. If it did like, 1450Mhz or something I'd personally find it worth the money spent on it.Now, I seriously doubt it as I just completed a build for a friend with a GTX760 WF3 which did 1306Mhz core and 1650Mhz VRAM without any tweaking or extra volts (not even the +12mV) and it's performance in games like BF3 and likely BF4 as well was SO close to my Lightnings performance that I really start to doubt it..


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Guys, I want a honest opinion of you.
> 
> I personally feel a little disappointed with the core clocks of my 770 Lightning.
> 
> It maxes out at 1385Mhz ''game'' stable (= rock solid) with the full +100mV added to it (1.27-1.28v load - verified with DMM)
> 
> Now, to me those clocks seem pretty low since pretty much ANY GTX770 will do at the very least 1306Mhz with the +12mV overvolt and i've seen plenty of them do ~1333Mhz..
> 
> Am I right in saying that 1385Mhz is a bit sad for such a huge overvolt? If it is bad, then I think i'm going to sell it again and get either another Lightning or just a regular GTX770 like a WF3 as it's much smaller and more quiet actually.


That is a very nice OC on the card, I wouldn't be disappointed at all! If you want bigger performance boosts SLI or 780 would be the way to go.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I know what you mean, but I see it from a money point of view. My lightning cost me €340 secondhand. For that kind of money I can get a NEW regular 770. Or even something like 2 660Ti's or something alike..
> 
> It's only 85Mhz faster then any given GTX770 and it costs a hell of a lot more plus it gets very hot at +100mV, gets noisy as it has to run ~65% fanspeed @ ~75c in-game.
> 
> I don't see it from a performance point of view, but from a monetary point of view. If it did like, 1450Mhz or something I'd personally find it worth the money spent on it.Now, I seriously doubt it as I just completed a build for a friend with a GTX760 WF3 which did 1306Mhz core and 1650Mhz VRAM without any tweaking or extra volts (not even the +12mV) and it's performance in games like BF3 and likely BF4 as well was SO close to my Lightnings performance that I really start to doubt it..


You know.... There would be no point in 1450mhz "IF" you run on air. The GPU will only get hotter and still downclock itself when it reaches it's temp threshold, but i do understand what you are saying though.

If you cant afford another 770 in a month or two, or you feel getting two 760's for a little bit more money will be worth it as opposed to your single 770, then definitely do the switch







. I moved from two 660 "non ti's" (400$) to a single 770 (400$), and my performance dropped by 24.6% in Valley (that's from 70.8 FPS to 56.8 FPS). If i was not planning on getting SLI 770's, i would have stuck to my 660 non ti's. IMO two lower GPU's are definitely better than a single high-end GPU when looking at price/performance.


----------



## Ultisym

I dont think that is a bad overclock either. but if your determined to change honestly, a pair of 760s would be a sweet setup for $500. i dont know what they are going for over there though. I gave it some serious thought a few weeks back but the fact is my 770 does everything I need it to do perfectly. Theres just always that "i want more" thing eating at us.


----------



## defiler2k

After some minor tweaking I managed to run FireStrike on my SLI setup



Makes me wonder what would I get if I do full quad SLI on this thing...

Here is my single performance for reference


----------



## RichiRichX

Guys, my GTX 770 is hitting about 80'C when playing Battlefield 3... is that normal?

I could have sworn it was hitting 72'C at default fan speed (~2000 RPM). I can only get the temps that low when I put the fans on full blast during a game (4000 RPM)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Guys, my GTX 770 is hitting about 80'C when playing Battlefield 3... is that normal?
> 
> I could have sworn it was hitting 72'C at default fan speed (~2000 RPM). I can only get the temps that low when I put the fans on full blast during a game (4000 RPM)


Create a custom fan curve, and also make sure you have adequate exhaust fans to push out the hot air.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Guys, my GTX 770 is hitting about 80'C when playing Battlefield 3... is that normal?
> 
> I could have sworn it was hitting 72'C at default fan speed (~2000 RPM). I can only get the temps that low when I put the fans on full blast during a game (4000 RPM)


Is your rear case fan venting hot air from the case or is it pulling air from the outside?

I'm not sure Gigabyte's policy on this but you might want to check the mounting on the cooler, people have complained about too much paste and a poor mounting.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Anyone that reads what he posted would think that he feels the 770 at that clock speed is not fast enough, and he expect's more (in a greedy way), but what he was trying to say is that, FOR THE PRICE, he feels he can get a better Price/Performance ratio setup if he goes for 2 lower tier cards in SLI, as opposed to a single SUPER fast 770.


----------



## Imprezzion

Exactly. I was looking at 2 660Ti's or 2 670's in SLI really but this came along and I had to try due to voltage unlock









I think i'll just keep it as I want to try the new 9970 when it releases IF it performs properly (at least GTX780 levels).


----------



## Arizonian

If your a bencher the [OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0 is reopened.


----------



## Orhan

Hello everyone i have very annoying problem with my gtx 770 it is gigabayte windforce 3x 2gb model.I got my first 770 card week before and i had issue of no signal for the monitor and i send it to rma and they found out it is not working and they replaced it today i got the another one and i installed it and i have issue again.Pc wont boot i got black scrren doesnt say no signal and after a while i got white dot no cursor blinking.I have read some problems for 770 on other forums but none of them is like this one and it is very annoying.When i connect hdmi or anyother cable to my motherboard i got everything working.I didnt had any graphic card on system before so no drivers and i got fresh windows install anyways.I got hd 4000 so this should not have problem and should disable automaticly since i dont have any on board graphics on my z77 a gd65.
My full specs are msi z77a gd65
i5 3570k
hx 850 so no reason for enough power etc and i install card correctly.I tried it with updated bios as well doesnt work what can i do?


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orhan*
> 
> Hello everyone i have very annoying problem with my gtx 770 it is gigabayte windforce 3x 2gb model.I got my first 770 card week before and i had issue of no signal for the monitor and i send it to rma and they found out it is not working and they replaced it today i got the another one and i installed it and i have issue again.Pc wont boot i got black scrren doesnt say no signal and after a while i got white dot no cursor blinking.I have read some problems for 770 on other forums but none of them is like this one and it is very annoying.When i connect hdmi or anyother cable to my motherboard i got everything working.I didnt had any graphic card on system before so no drivers and i got fresh windows install anyways.I got hd 4000 so this should not have problem and should disable automaticly since i dont have any on board graphics on my z77 a gd65.
> My full specs are msi z77a gd65
> i5 3570k
> hx 850 so no reason for enough power etc and i install card correctly.I tried it with updated bios as well doesnt work what can i do?


Please be more clear.

HDMI works when you connect it to the motherboard?

Have you already installed the latest drivers for your card?

Have you tried using the graphics card with VGA or DVI?


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Create a custom fan curve, and also make sure you have adequate exhaust fans to push out the hot air.


Where can I create a custom fan curve? I currently use Corsair Link to control the GPU but that's maybe not the best option...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Is your rear case fan venting hot air from the case or is it pulling air from the outside?
> 
> I'm not sure Gigabyte's policy on this but you might want to check the mounting on the cooler, people have complained about too much paste and a poor mounting.


Yup, I have a fan on the back for exhaust. My Corsair C70 case has holes on the side, so I can feel the hot air being blown out by the card from there as well.

I think the fan isn't spinning up enough at "default", It will spin at about 46% during a game, which isn't enough I guess. When I manually turn up the fan speed to 55-60%, then it goes down to the low 70s (Celcius).


----------



## Thoth420

Hey guys so the 7970 is here so I will have to recuse myself from the 770 owners club since a 770 in the box until it sold isn't really an owner...more like a babysitter. Benny if you want purge my name from the list etc go ahead. Wish you all luck and catch you around the forums elsewhere.


----------



## Orhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Please be more clear.
> 
> HDMI works when you connect it to the motherboard?
> 
> Have you already installed the latest drivers for your card?
> 
> Have you tried using the graphics card with VGA or DVI?


Yes it dies work when I connect to the motherboarl well as vga.I connected with both vga and hdmi and all of them works well.I tried to load drivers from the cd but I got not detected error because I need to take out the card to boot the system.So it should detect the card and later I need to load drivers least it should boot but it does not.


----------



## malmental

have fun with CCC...


----------



## X-PREDATOR

so are you doin a complete re.install again with the 7970?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey guys!

I've been playing Bf3 for a couple of hours now *@ 2880 x 1620 60Hz CAP*, and i was wondering.... My monitor is a 120Hz 1080p monitor, and it can downsample it to *2880 x 1620 80hz*, but my games do not recognize 80hz, only 60 and 120hz







. I know there is a way to force it to recognize 80Hz, but can anyone direct me to the link?



BTW I don't have any issues with bf3 over here. No crashes what so ever... I think some of you guys problems are "user error". #JustSayin


----------



## huchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey guys so the 7970 is here so I will have to recuse myself from the 770 owners club since a 770 in the box until it sold isn't really an owner...more like a babysitter. Benny if you want purge my name from the list etc go ahead. Wish you all luck and catch you around the forums elsewhere.


Stick around and let us know how it goes with the AMD. Sucks to be sure. I will never be an early NVIDIA adopter again.


----------



## Xenon64

When overclocking with two 770's in SLI, is it best to overclock one, then the other, or together?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> When overclocking with two 770's in SLI, is it best to overclock one, then the other, or together?


if they are both the same model (matching set) then I sync them up and tune as one.
in the end your clocks might be slightly lower then if you clock them individually but gameplay not as smooth.
in my opinion..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> When overclocking with two 770's in SLI, is it best to overclock one, then the other, or together?


It's best to have them in sync, but before you do that, overclock them one at a time, so you know which is your slower GPU and your faster one. Why is say this is so that you can place the faster one as your top GPU, and when you disable SLI, you will use only the faster one


----------



## malmental

I go by higher ASIC score goes on top, forget trying to tune them each one by one and then place in rig...
run ASIC and higher score up top.

game on..


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Where can I create a custom fan curve? I currently use Corsair Link to control the GPU but that's maybe not the best option...
> Yup, I have a fan on the back for exhaust. My Corsair C70 case has holes on the side, so I can feel the hot air being blown out by the card from there as well.
> 
> I think the fan isn't spinning up enough at "default", It will spin at about 46% during a game, which isn't enough I guess. When I manually turn up the fan speed to 55-60%, then it goes down to the low 70s (Celcius).


Just a thought but if you have the H100i you have 4 fan connectors for the link software. While I have not done this yet, i plan to place the fan on the side exhausting over the 770 and put it on the link software and increase the rpms on the curve that way. I never had any luck with the link software controlling the gpu fan. Link is some seriously unfinished and flakey software, but at this point, i still find it useful.

Anyway, since i put the 120mm fan on the side exhausting the pipes on the CUII, i have not had a problem with temps going over 70C again under full load.


----------



## Scorpion49

326.41 beta is out.
Quote:


> Release Summary
> 
> This driver enables GeForce to SHIELD streaming and is also a recommended driver update for the Windows 8.1 Preview. GeForce R326 drivers also provide performance increases for a variety of different games.
> 
> New in GeForce R326 Drivers
> 
> Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 19% for GeForce 400/500/600/700 series GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 320.49 WHQL-certified drivers. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration. Here is one example of measured gains:
> 
> GeForce GTX 770:
> Up to 15% in Dirt: Showdown
> Up to 6% in Tomb Raider
> 
> GeForce GTX 770 SLI:
> Up to 19% in Dirt: Showdown
> Up to 11% in F1 2012
> 
> SLI Technology
> Added SLI profile for Spinter Cell: Blacklist
> Added SLI profile for Batman: Arkham Origins
> 
> SHIELD
> Enables GeForce to SHIELD streaming.
> 
> 4K Displays
> Adds support for additional tiled 4K displays
> Extended support for tiled 4K features
> 
> Additional Details
> 
> Installs new PhysX System Software 9.13.0604.
> Installs HD Audio v1.3.26.4
> Includes support for applications built using CUDA 5.5 or earlier version of the CUDA Toolkit. More information at http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit
> Supports OpenGL 4.3 for GeForce 400-series and later GPUs.
> Supports DisplayPort 1.2 for GeForce GTX 600 series GPUs.
> Supports multiple languages and APIs for GPU computing: CUDA C, CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL, DirectCompute, and Microsoft C++ AMP.
> Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology on DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11, and OpenGL, including 3-way SLI, Quad SLI, and SLI support on SLI-certified Intel and AMD motherboards.
> 
> Here are some of the major fixes reported by end users that are included in this driver:
> 
> 1325830 - [Remember Me]Application crashes on default launch
> 1330498 - Deadlight crashes when loading a game from the game menu
> 1329905 - Crashing in Borderlands 2 when you approach a catch a ride station with upgrade to R326.19 driver
> 1329680 - Metro Last Light Faction DLC exhibits low performance
> 1316287 - Half-Life 2 framerate drops to single digits when Ambient Occlusion is enabled in SLI mode
> 1323953 - Resident Evil 5 (DX10) Crashes after some time.
> 1328621 - Black edges in Battlefield 3 and MSAA 4x is enabled
> 1265807 - Brightness control stops working after the notebook is docked.
> 1299035 - [Nero Blu-ray player]Blu-ray playback is slow, with mixed colors, and the player crashes occasionally.
> 1307001 - [STALKER Clear Sky]: The game does not load during launch and presents a black screen.
> 1320505 - [Surround][Hitman Absolution, Diablo III, Bioshock Infinite]: With Surround enabled, the mouse cursor is restricted to one of the displays after launching the game.
> 1326743 - [Surround][Tomb Raider][WOW: Mists of Pandaria]: With Surround enabled, the game minimizes to the desktop after clicking any in-game menu option.
> 1248846 - [SLI][GeForce GTX TITAN]]FI 2012]: Game performance drops with SLI enabled.
> 1276491 - The GeForce Experience fails to install.
> 1309666 - With multiple users signed in, graphics and controls may corrupt upon resume from standby.
> 1324010 - GeForce Experience crashes (does not launch) when opened on the internal panel.
> *1318686 - With Surround, SLI performance is similar to single-GPU performance.*
> 1313807 - Memory leak on Optimus platform may result in TDR/BSOD after multiple suspend/resume
> 
> Some outstanding bugs still open in next BETA driver (but will be in WHQL driver):
> No display on some monitors with Korean panels - Fixed but not in this driver. Will be in WHQL driver early August
> *GPU TDRs after 36 hours of idle - Investigating however we believe we may understand the cause*
> Faceworks demo shows DIgital Ira character with yellow beard - Fixed in WHQL driver


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 326.41 beta is out.


Interesting enough I can bench at 1372mhz again with the new drivers, my ambient temps are 80F so I didnt wanna do back to back runs, but i seem to be back to 1372mhz 7800mhz memory. When temps cool down at night Im gonna try my previous max of 1372mhz 8000mhz memory.

After a windows reinstall I lost the ability to even finish a single pass at 1372mhz 8000mhz memory regardless the driver. Before the fresh install I was able to run back to back 1372mhz when I would tweak things, after fresh install even 1372mhz 7000mhz mem would crash. Im optimistic I can get back to trying to beat my last valley score


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Interesting enough I can bench at 1372mhz again with the new drivers, my ambient temps are 80F so I didnt wanna do back to back runs, but i seem to be back to 1372mhz 7800mhz memory. When temps cool down at night Im gonna try my previous max of 1372mhz 8000mhz memory.
> 
> After a windows reinstall I lost the ability to even finish a single pass at 1372mhz 8000mhz memory regardless the driver. Before the fresh install I was able to run back to back 1372mhz when I would tweak things, after fresh install even 1372mhz 7000mhz mem would crash. Im optimistic I can get back to trying to beat my last valley score


That's great to hear, I'll install the new drivers and test them on my system. See if i get some extra stability with higher clocks


----------



## doctakedooty

Finally got it in after buying realize probably don't need 32gb but oh well


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I dont think that is a bad overclock either. but if your determined to change honestly, a pair of 760s would be a sweet setup for $500. i dont know what they are going for over there though. I gave it some serious thought a few weeks back but the fact is my 770 does everything I need it to do perfectly. Theres just always that "i want more" thing eating at us.


Well put! But according to the ten commandments thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's goods, or his overclock!
Quote:


> Coveting thy neighbor's goods is what keeps the economy going. Your neighbor gets 100+ FPS in Valley Benchmark, you want to get one too! Coveting creates jobs, leave it alone! -George Carlin on narrowing down the Ten Commandments


No but in all seriousness I have seen a lot of posts to the effect of "I saw a YouTube video where a guy got X amount of frames per second, or X score on 3D Mark 11/other benchmark, and I only get 90% of that." There are so many variables that go into overall performance on a PC, it is impossible to compare sometimes, especially when overclocking comes into play. Basically anything you get over OEM spec should be considered extra free performance that can't be, and isn't guaranteed by the manufacturer. I'll admit that there can be disappointment associated with investing lots of time and money into something that doesn't perform the way you anticipated, but you can't win every lottery. There just wouldn't be any fun in overclocking if it was automatic, or the same for everyone.

Ill also admit that there is plenty of fun to be had competing with others in benchmarking, but ultimately my computer is for working, communicating, and gaming. So dependability and performance are priorities, but only to a certain extent. As long as the games I play work properly and are playable then I am ultimately happy. I only game with a single monitor at 1080p so the GTX 770 is a monster GPU that I don't even need to OC...yet. I just find some performance gripes about GPUs and CPUs overclocking abilities to be amusing.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> have fun with CCC...


Hehe I just leave it stock other than bumping up the saturation a little. If I really need to change something out of game that I can't change in the game config I use Radeon Pro(which has gotten pretty impressive). Def not a fan of CCC over NVCP but I guess we can't have it all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> so are you doin a complete re.install again with the 7970?


Ya. Totally unnecessary but the only thing on my rig was BF3 after the last one and I wanted to try something out. Different driver install order mostly. Worked out great.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huchman*
> 
> Stick around and let us know how it goes with the AMD. Sucks to be sure. I will never be an early NVIDIA adopter again.


For sure bud. I check any active thread I post in at least a couple times a day.

"GPU TDRs after 36 hours of idle - Investigating however we believe we may understand the cause"

LMAO....I know I wasn't the first to complain on those Nvidia forums but I definitely exacerbated the heck out of the situation. Glad they mentioned it in the open.....and ofc that crap comes out today. I kinda knew it would when I went to sleep last night.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I was kind of hoping you had RMAed the card I know the drivers aren't perfect but I would say that they are functional.
> I would always say run 3dmark when first boot after everything has loaded, then run after 24hrs not rebooting your computer. Quite a lot lower, that's why I like to reboot just before a gaming session, optimal performance.


Hey Fenz; this is right after a re-boot (I do that b4 gaming anymore to be sure there are no TSR hanging around) and this was Sniper V2, I frequently get artifacts in BF3 but, this was only playing for maybe 20 - 30 Min & after full re-boot ! You think I should RMA the card; wouldn't I likely end up w/ a "re-certified" piece of someone else's headaches? -Davis


----------



## CannedBullets

Hey, is anyone having this issue? I'm on a Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 with 4 GB of vram but it sounds like a software issue and not a hardware issue.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1414320/errors-in-the-event-viewer-after-updating-to-1-6-of-geforce-experience-anyone-else-getting-them


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orhan*
> 
> Yes it dies work when I connect to the motherboarl well as vga.I connected with both vga and hdmi and all of them works well.I tried to load drivers from the cd but I got not detected error because I need to take out the card to boot the system.So it should detect the card and later I need to load drivers least it should boot but it does not.


Ok I have an idea.

Put the card into the computer.

When you turn on the PC, go to the BIOS and select your integrated graphics as the default device. (So the computer uses the motherboard graphics).

Remember to connect your monitor to the motherboard, not the graphics card

Then load Windows and try to install the drivers.

Hope that helps. Good luck!

-Rich


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orhan*
> 
> Yes it dies work when I connect to the motherboarl well as vga.I connected with both vga and hdmi and all of them works well.I tried to load drivers from the cd but I got not detected error because I need to take out the card to boot the system.So it should detect the card and later I need to load drivers least it should boot but it does not.


I have a question: Can you add in the 770 card and boot w/ your video connected to the on board (motherboard) video and see the "POST" (bios) screen?


----------



## Imprezzion

Ok, My Lightning does NOT like extra voltage lol. It does 1333Mhz on +25mV (1.21v actual) and only goes 40Mhz faster (1372Mhz) with the full +100mV (1.275v actual)...

Funny as it's the ONLY card that actually HAS overvoltage support









Had a rant about it yesterday as well, I know, but I am keeping it just for the looks of it









Was now trying to find a more ''efficient' overclock in stead of just max volts. And it seems to be at 1333Mhz.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> BTW I don't have any issues with bf3 over here. No crashes what so ever... I think some of you guys problems are "user error". #JustSayin


Not to start any $ht but; think that is a bit of a "cheap shot" (read on).

It's not just Thoth and I that are having problems w/ our cards/games -> view for yourself: 



 & 



 & 



 & 



 & 













I could surf youtube and go on and on but, that would seem a little redundant so, I digress: I've been building computers since 1994. After laying out almost 3k for a "state of the art" PackardBell (I486dx33Mhz > yes; the high end one w/ a math co-processer/ not the slower: "SX" - no co-processer) in '93 I figured I'd (learn how and) build my own system: a Pentium 66Mhz back in '94: (back whey you had to manually set address's for your IRQ & memory range frequency - google those terms "Mr. Brains detail" )!









And so-so many builds since; that I can't even count, likely before you were born. I finished my doctorate degree in late '93 but, went back to school in the late '90's and got a "minor" in computer engineering. Yes, I can code and all of that B.S. but, have little interest in that. I have been a "beta" tester for MS for over 14 yrs.

In 2007 I had a "just released" GTX275 (EVGA) card that would let me install windows and all drivers up until the Video Drivers (then crash and no re-boot): back then I contacted them (located locally here in Brea, Ca) and they handed me a set of "Beta" drivers on a blank disk that resolved the whole problem. They later came out w/ a BIOS that resolved the drivers for all users: so, I'm not quite ready to give up on my "Semi-broken" GTX770L until I've exhausted all of their support and driver releases or even maybe a BIOS revision. Until then I will simply go back to a GTX670 card that I know worked and was stable. If after that & there is no resolve: I will RMA the card.

And, you're going to sit there and tell me my: "driver / video card" errors are caused by "user error": Really: let me re-state that: "*Really*" ?!?
That Sir, is: "a cheap shot" #JustSayin !!!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Not to start any $ht but; think that is a bit of a "cheap shot" (read on).
> 
> It's not just Thoth and I that are having problems w/ our cards/games -> view for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could surf youtube and go on and on but, that would seem a little redundant so, I digress: I've been building computers since 1994. After laying out almost 3k for a "state of the art" PackardBell (I486dx33Mhz > yes; the high end one w/ a math co-processer/ not the slower: "SX" - no co-processer) in '93 I figured I'd (learn how and) build my own system: a Pentium 66Mhz back in '94: (back whey you had to manually set address's for your IRQ & memory range frequency - google those terms "Mr. Brains detail" )!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so-so many builds since; that I can't even count, likely before you were born. I finished my doctorate degree in late '93 but, went back to school in the late '90's and got a "minor" in computer engineering. Yes, I can code and all of that B.S. but, have little interest in that. I have been a "beta" tester for MS for over 14 yrs.
> 
> In 2007 I had a "just released" GTX275 (EVGA) card that would let me install windows and all drivers up until the Video Drivers (then crash and no re-boot): back then I contacted them (located locally here in Brea, Ca) and they handed me a set of "Beta" drivers on a blank disk that resolved the whole problem. They later came out w/ a BIOS that resolved the drivers for all users: so, I'm not quite ready to give up on my "Semi-broken" GTX770L until I've exhausted all of their support and driver releases or even maybe a BIOS revision. Until then I will simply go back to a GTX670 card that I know worked and was stable. If after that & there is no resolve: I will RMA the card.
> 
> And, you're going to sit there and tell me my: "driver / video card" errors are caused by "user error": Really: let me re-state that: "*Really*" ?!?
> That Sir, is: "a cheap shot" #JustSayin !!!


No time to go into details but I have had bf3 artifacts too. On the launch drivers I never did, it was one of the later ones when I was gaming at 7900mhz memory. Im guessing it was the memory overclock, but it only happened that time. It went crazy like some of the worst case scenario youtube videos so I closed out of the game right away lol never happened again though. I usually game on a more conservative oc though and was just fraps logging to see the difference.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Hey 66-R: Appreciate the "quantification" but, just really wanted to let Beni (and others) know that the issues w/ the 770 are "Real" and not just imagined ! lol..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Hey R-66: Appreciate the "quantification" but, just really wanted to let Beni (and others) know that the issues w/ the 770 are "Real" and not just imagined ! lol..


No yeah I agree with you they are real. Honestly its a wild guess but I think some of the memory controllers may not be up to the task of long term 7000mhz memory. I think technically the memory on the 680 and 770 is the same, just different memory controllers to get the speed. Im not a hardware engineer though so dont shoot me if im wrong. Too lazy to fact check on google but sure 670 and 680 reviews mentioned the same samsung memory as the 770.

edit:
*Could be memory is overheating too*. After running the h70 pump I was able to get accurate temp readings on the memory modules, and while I dont know max operating temp on them, I know with stock speeds they got into the 54-56c range, and with a mild oc they would get as hot as 62-64c. I now have heatsinks on them and the heatsinks never excees 40c but not sure how hot the modules really are. All I know is using the heatsinks allowed me to bench at 8000mhz memory with zero artifacts when before over 7900mhz would artifact.

Another weird thing is I can now bench at 1372mhz with 8000mhz memory. Its how I got my valley score and I benched valley back to back this way. Did a fresh install and my max went down to 1359mhz 8000mhz mem no matter the driver used. Now with the latest 326.41 Im back to the previous 1372mhz 8000mhz mem. Thats weird, I never had an issue like that on a previous gen card. Considering the drivers previously used couldnt duplicate the oc after a fresh w7 install and now all of a sudden its working again.

Overall though I love the card and have no complaints since I dont game often (less than 3hrs a week) I dont see the issues most get when they might play 3hrs straight (ahhh pre marriage gaming).

I will say at stock settings the card is great, I usually game no where near my max oc, especially since fraps doesnt show a difference in bf3 multiplayer when comparing 1320mhz 7400mem VS 1372mhz 8000mem. Stock vs 1320mhz 7400mhz mem is clearly 10fps increase in my average fps though. Any higher oc and the nature of multiplayer makes it too hard to see the difference in oc.


----------



## Thoth420

Finally a GPU that can render a 12x scope at 4x MSAA(or 8x MSAA or even period with no AA) in BF3 with no and I mean no texture flicker caused by z fighting. Thank the heavens.









Nvidia released a statement on the instability of their drivers so it is hardly user error and just something that some people would never have a system idle/on long enough to manifest. Nothing worth fighting over. Unless of course.....someone works on the nvidia driver team...lol jk.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Just for kicks (waiting for my GTX670) I popped in an old GTX460FTW card and it was all "F'd" up as well. I did a quick search on Youtube and found this: 




I pulled the old box out and re-loaded the original driver (from God know when 186.-something) and the game "BF3": played perfectly (though in the low 30Fps - Graphics set to: "high", not "ultra". And, the fan was running on 'stupid fast' just to keep it in the high 70c range...

But, it played it perfectly; no artifacts, no driver (not responding) issues.

c'mon guys: there are some serious issues w/ the 700 Series & their drivers / I just proved it !


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Hey Fenz; this is right after a re-boot (I do that b4 gaming anymore to be sure there are no TSR hanging around) and this was Sniper V2, I frequently get artifacts in BF3 but, this was only playing for maybe 20 - 30 Min & after full re-boot ! You think I should RMA the card; wouldn't I likely end up w/ a "re-certified" piece of someone else's headaches? -Davis


Honestly try the new 326.49 Drivers the fact you seem to have no improvement with any of the drivers seems to point to a hardware problem.
I have seen slight artifacts but nothing like you have and when I did it was because I was benching @1450Mhz and it still wasn't as bad as yours.
I see you have extensively tried to find the fault within your system I would normally at this stage drop my GPU into a friends PC and see if the problems still exists.
This is about the only way to eliminate the possibility that you have a faulty south bridge and with your 670 could possibly keeping the load on the south bridge below the fault threshold.
But I sure they couldn't possibly give you a worse card than you already have
At least you still have your old card for the mean time.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Not to start any $ht but; think that is a bit of a "cheap shot" (read on).
> 
> It's not just Thoth and I that are having problems w/ our cards/games -> view for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could surf youtube and go on and on but, that would seem a little redundant so, I digress: I've been building computers since 1994. After laying out almost 3k for a "state of the art" PackardBell (I486dx33Mhz > yes; the high end one w/ a math co-processer/ not the slower: "SX" - no co-processer) in '93 I figured I'd (learn how and) build my own system: a Pentium 66Mhz back in '94: (back whey you had to manually set address's for your IRQ & memory range frequency - google those terms "Mr. Brains detail" )!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so-so many builds since; that I can't even count, likely before you were born. I finished my doctorate degree in late '93 but, went back to school in the late '90's and got a "minor" in computer engineering. Yes, I can code and all of that B.S. but, have little interest in that. I have been a "beta" tester for MS for over 14 yrs.
> 
> In 2007 I had a "just released" GTX275 (EVGA) card that would let me install windows and all drivers up until the Video Drivers (then crash and no re-boot): back then I contacted them (located locally here in Brea, Ca) and they handed me a set of "Beta" drivers on a blank disk that resolved the whole problem. They later came out w/ a BIOS that resolved the drivers for all users: so, I'm not quite ready to give up on my "Semi-broken" GTX770L until I've exhausted all of their support and driver releases or even maybe a BIOS revision. Until then I will simply go back to a GTX670 card that I know worked and was stable. If after that & there is no resolve: I will RMA the card.
> 
> And, you're going to sit there and tell me my: "driver / video card" errors are caused by "user error": Really: let me re-state that: "*Really*" ?!?
> That Sir, is: "a cheap shot" #JustSayin !!!


lol, I said _*"Some"*_ of you guys.







.

On the first video you posted, do you know that the guy has a 7970 along with a 780, and probably has AMD drivers installed along with Nvidia drivers?







Can you account for his system config? Well... obviously not.

Also, on the second video you posted, this is what the guy said:
Quote:


> *(DAVID KING) "I have not had the problem again﻿ after changing motherboard and processor. (sandy bridge to haswell) I have not put card in my box yet until I get the problem again. I have a little bit of time with both cards".*


You See? He probably had something else wrong with his system, but idk.... Don't get me wrong though, I am not saying that the "driver problem" does not exist. I'm just saying that "some" people's problems might not be a driver issue, but since everyone else is reporting driver issues here and there, they also assume it's a driver issue









If the latest diver does not still work for you, and your 670 acts the same way, then i would advice you get a 7970 and see if that works fine for you. I hope you get whatever it is that's wrong with your drivers fixed, so you can game happily again







.

I have also been accustomed to computers for a long long time, and throughout my years as a pc gamer, i am yet to run into a driver problem as severe as what is shown in those videos. I don't know if i am just "Lucky", but it is yet to happen, and i always test out the latest drivers as they are released.

The only time i had an issue with bf3 was when i had Lucid Virtu MVP installed. It messed up my textures, and i had green artifacts all over my screen. I un-installed the software and the problem ceased to exist.


----------



## Thoth420

If I had to abandon my sb for a haswell to get a GPU working I would shoot myself.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> If I had to abandon my sb for a haswell to get a GPU working I would shoot myself.


lol, his problem could have just been a faulty mobo, and yes, it can also cause the GPU to display incorrectly.


----------



## Merloobi

I'm looking to trade/sell a brand new GTX 770 for another GTX 770 of a different model because of my aesthetic preferences.

I am not advertising this trade here, but I am asking for any suggestions on where to list this transaction. Anyone have any recommendations on where to do so besides Craigslist or eBay? Thanks.

I've read the rules and understand that I'm not allowed to buy/sell trade without 35 rep. I'm just looking for information.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> lol, his problem could have just been a faulty mobo, and yes, it can also cause the GPU to display incorrectly.


It could have been anything. That post also reads like he took out his GPU and hasn't had a problem since(running on integrated graphics) which would denote it has to do with drivers. Be it a conflict or something else. I just know there was no conflict or faulty hardware in regard to my problem.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

like said before...nvidia couldve just left the 6*** series. "AS IS" ...give them new names to all the cards..increase core clocks/mem clocks
left the drivers alone..and then have awsome 7**series..but they definitly tweaked something..i cant say or prove it but and in my opinion they messed up these gpus and drivers...

now to all that are hvn issues...if you havnt formatted ur pc on a totaly diff hd..then try tests with all possable drivers...then try...how many of ya have format completely everytime to try eliminate possable cause of probs..Thoth..did..and it still didnt fix it...
so there is def..smthin up with the driver and hardware of these gpus...

just my honest opinion...and those that arent havn issues..i salute yu..


----------



## Xenon64

I'm not having any issues, but just plain AWFUL OC's. I keep crashing in Valley with anything over a +85 core offset (~1280MHz). Just plain disappointing on a 770 SC w/ ACX.


----------



## malmental

sorry guys...

I have GTX 780 and SLI GTX 770's and I have no issues what so ever.
knock on wood...

gotta be something to the issues lots of guys are having.
bad overclock or modded BIOS that's sensitive, IDK.

so Benny and I kinda wonder what's up then....

(just saying...)


----------



## Ultisym

Some of it is not specific to the 770 either. One of the people I have run into with a 760 is having somewhat similar issues to what Thoth was seeing.

I am also of the fortunate ones and my card has been near flawless with the exceptions of a couple driver tweaks. Im trying so hard to resist putting the new beta drivers on because by rig is running perfect right now. Must.......not........help!


----------



## malmental

Thoth420 is now a HD 7970 owner so I do not recognize that name in this thread anymore...
Yes I like him and consider him friendly but the bottom line is that he's converted to Radeon.
Then end..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Thoth420 is now a HD 7970 owner so I do not recognize that name in this thread anymore...
> Yes I like him and consider him friendly but the bottom line is that he's converted to Radeon.
> Then end..


Yes I have no opinion past the point of what my experience already notes in the thread.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Thoth420 is now a HD 7970 owner so I do not recognize that name in this thread anymore...
> Yes I like him and consider him friendly but the bottom line is that he's converted to Radeon.
> Then end..


lol

Im thinking the thing with these cards are that some can oc and some cant. Im also guessing that some struggle with heat over long term playing causing some of the artifacts seen. I have been lucky to only encounter one of those crazy bf3 artifact senarios once and it happened to be when I was playing with a memory oc of either 7900 or 8000mhz which I knew is pushing the memory oc. The gpu was in a stable range but knew the memory would eventually overheat. Thats why I kinda think there is something funny with some of these memory controllers and needing more cooling over LONG game sessions. I dont game long enough to really encouter issues other than that one time.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sorry guys...
> 
> I have GTX 780 and SLI GTX 770's and I have no issues what so ever.
> knock on wood...
> 
> gotta be something to the issues lots of guys are having.
> bad overclock or modded BIOS that's sensitive, IDK.
> 
> so Benny and I kinda wonder what's up then....
> 
> (just saying...)


LOL, i did not only get 2 770's, I actually bought 1 extra for a friend, and another two (which i never got to test myself), but the 3 i tested all clock above 1333Mhz, and have no issues what so ever. Two are in my own system, and one is in my buddy's rig. The other two were for someone that paid me to help him build his rig, and he also has no issues with drivers. (If he did, i'll probably be getting phone calls here and there







)

That's probably the reason why i have doubt about this whole driver thing. Some people *DO* have driver problems, but not everyone stating it's a driver issue. Nowadays, it's very easy for people to say. *"Have you tried new/older drivers? It's probably a driver issue"*







.

That's also another reason why AMD got such a bad reputation with it's drivers, because even people that do not have driver problems will say it's a driver problem.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Where can I create a custom fan curve? I currently use Corsair Link to control the GPU but that's maybe not the best option...
> Yup, I have a fan on the back for exhaust. My Corsair C70 case has holes on the side, so I can feel the hot air being blown out by the card from there as well.
> 
> I think the fan isn't spinning up enough at "default", It will spin at about 46% during a game, which isn't enough I guess. When I manually turn up the fan speed to 55-60%, then it goes down to the low 70s (Celcius).


Are you using OC Guru? You should be able to adjust the speed and the fan curb there.


----------



## defiler2k

I decided to leave my system running for a couple of days and I did encounter the same issue described by others here, the driver crashes after 36 hours or so and after an overnight performance degrades. I haven't tried the new drivers, but after hearing the successful OC from a few folks here I will see if I can give it a try tonight. I wanted to wait until my water blocks arrive but I think I will ignore the wait


----------



## X-PREDATOR

drivers? well ..mmm?
if you test the card on another setup similar or exact replica...and still get issues..then its either the nvidia software or the physical hardware...but its starting to sound more and more like a 50/50 situation...its like i said ...i duno what nvidia changed..to make/refab these cards..but whateva it was they are messing up their name @ the moment...

if a man is a woman & a woman is a man..then what r yo left with: BSOD


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> I'm not having any issues, but just plain AWFUL OC's. I keep crashing in Valley with anything over a +85 core offset (~1280MHz). Just plain disappointing on a 770 SC w/ ACX.


What types of OC where you expecting?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> What types of OC where you expecting?


1345Mhz maybe?







....

No one is ever satisfied with their overclocks







, everyone wants more power XD. I'm not satisfied @ 1333Mhz







. But the truth is that, the difference between 1280Mhz, and 1345Mhz might result in 2-3 FPS, which is un-noticeable


----------



## Xenon64

...and not only that, but you suggested that in SLI, one should in the end SYNC the OC's of both cards, so I suppose your OC is only as good as the least common denominator, meaning your worst OC'd card.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> ...and not only that, but you suggested that in SLI, one should in the end SYNC the OC's of both cards, so I suppose your OC is only as good as the least common denominator, meaning your worst OC'd card.


exactly!







hence the reason why i run both my cards at 1293Mhz or 1306Mhz (depending on the game)


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> ...and not only that, but you suggested that in SLI, one should in the end SYNC the OC's of both cards, so I suppose your OC is only as good as the least common denominator, meaning your worst OC'd card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> ...and not only that, but you suggested that in SLI, one should in the end SYNC the OC's of both cards, so I suppose your OC is only as good as the least common denominator, meaning your worst OC'd card.
> 
> 
> 
> exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hence the reason why i run both my cards at 1293Mhz or 1306Mhz (depending on the game)
Click to expand...

no offense but I kinda said that a few pages back....
just saying.


----------



## Orhan

I think my card is faulty I will get refund and buy new one from somewhere different since overclockers.co.uk has lots of bad repetation over internet about faulty products specially graphic cards thanks RichiRichX for trying to help.


----------



## BKinn

I got my card to a stable OC of 1252 Mhz, does that sound about right? I've noticed people getting 1280 and even 1300 throughout the thread. I have the blower style card though so it is probably more limited.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKinn*
> 
> I got my card to a stable OC of 1252 Mhz, does that sound about right? I've noticed people getting 1280 and even 1300 throughout the thread. I have the blower style card though so it is probably more limited.


People don't remember when it was awesome to get a card that could do 1000mhz? lol

These cards are already pushed decently at stock compared to the 680, most of them boost close to 1200 right out of the box. Unless you get a nice chip, there isn't a ton of headroom and there is nothing wrong with that. I'd suggest enjoying it more than worrying about the next boost bin that you can get, at the end of the day if 25mhz more is going to make or break your gaming experience you should be looking at something more powerful.


----------



## BKinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> People don't remember when it was awesome to get a card that could do 1000mhz? lol
> 
> These cards are already pushed decently at stock compared to the 680, most of them boost close to 1200 right out of the box. Unless you get a nice chip, there isn't a ton of headroom and there is nothing wrong with that. I'd suggest enjoying it more than worrying about the next boost bin that you can get, at the end of the day if 25mhz more is going to make or break your gaming experience you should be looking at something more powerful.


I'm not worried at all ahah. I love this card and its performance. I simply wanted to push and see what I could get stable, just for fun really. I honestly have no need to OC but wanted to see what I could do.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKinn*
> 
> I'm not worried at all ahah. I love this card and its performance. I simply wanted to push and see what I could get stable, just for fun really. I honestly have no need to OC but wanted to see what I could do.


If it makes you feel better, neither of my cards are faster than yours. Both are blowers as well but I don't think that has too much to do with it. Personally my days of pushing as hard as I can are long gone, my 3570k is at a conservative 4.2ghz and my 770's are all stock down to the fan profile. I just want it to work well and be quiet doing it.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BKinn*
> 
> I'm not worried at all ahah. I love this card and its performance. I simply wanted to push and see what I could get stable, just for fun really. I honestly have no need to OC but wanted to see what I could do.
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, neither of my cards are faster than yours. Both are blowers as well but I don't think that has too much to do with it. Personally my days of pushing as hard as I can are long gone, my 3570k is at a conservative 4.2ghz and my 770's are all stock down to the fan profile. I just want it to work well and be quiet doing it.
Click to expand...

fill out your signature..
geez already.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> fill out your signature..
> geez already.


Wow, I totally forgot again.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Honestly try the new 326.49 Drivers the fact you seem to have no improvement with any of the drivers seems to point to a hardware problem.
> .


You mean 326.41 (beta); I'm currently on 320.49 & have had the least amount of errors so far. The one that came w/ the card was giving it fits. The .49 seems to cause about 70% less errors (artifacts) but, at a cost of about 10FPS in every game... ?


----------



## Xenon64

How do you guys OC? I usually go with the core offset first, little by little with NO memory offset. Then when I hit the peak, then I do memory offset with no core, then I combine the two and go from there. Any other ways of going about it?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> How do you guys OC? I usually go with the core offset first, little by little with NO memory offset. Then when I hit the peak, then I do memory offset with no core, then I combine the two and go from there. Any other ways of going about it?


Thats how I do it except I like to do large jumps with the gpu core and fine tune when it starts to crash. Memory I take slow and steady.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> lol, I said _*"Some"*_ of you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The only time i had an issue with bf3 was when i had Lucid Virtu MVP installed. It messed up my textures, and i had green artifacts all over my screen. I un-installed the software and the problem ceased to exist.


Okay; did two things tonight:
1. Finally got a reply from MS (sent the email to them weeks ago) and they recomend: remove update "KB2670838" from your system for win/7 - win/8 users.
2. Installed the latest Nvidia (beta) driver 326.29 and played BF3 for over 30 - 40 min and no crashes: Now I'm back on IE9 vs IE10 (which I was also a beta tester) however, there seems to be a problem w/ running BF3 under IE10 !?!
Now my system seems to play games w/o any problems / altleast for short amounts of time but, removing the "KB26708338" has completely screwed up my ability to: "copy, paste, post, drag - drop, and even go back to the top of this "reply". So, If I could go back to "line 1" it should read: "They recomend removing update KB6708338" for Nvidia users that are experiencing problems w/ gaming and atrifacts (seems Nvidia is not alone in this issue). I seem to have better game stability (and yes after many re-boots after "tonights" changes) in games but, my browser / MS word seems like it's choking on a bone or something (for now).
I now, suspect it might have something to do w/ t(he version of M.S. Office- $ht I can't even "ack space anymore" I received after the b-test / I'll have to check for updates to that but; that or the new beta driver might have resolved my (fingers crossed) problem.. ? Should have done one or the other but,I hope some (all) of your can understand my frustration... ! -Davis
P.S. Sorry to "call you out" Beni but, my problems ae driving me nutz !


----------



## wfor1pilot

My "official" MS log won't let me copy - paste links but; I found this (for the others having problems w/ their 770 & rynning Office 2010): http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/update-problem-kb2670838/62e4aafb-e73e-4610-83ec-8629a60777be?auth=1


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Okay; did two things tonight:
> 1. Finally got a reply from MS (sent the email to them weeks ago) and they recomend: remove update "KB2670838" from your system for win/7 - win/8 users.
> 2. Installed the latest Nvidia (beta) driver 326.29 and played BF3 for over 30 - 40 min and no crashes: Now I'm back on IE9 vs IE10 (which I was also a beta tester) however, there seems to be a problem w/ running BF3 under IE10 !?!
> Now my system seems to play games w/o any problems / altleast for short amounts of time but, removing the "KB26708338" has completely screwed up my ability to: "copy, paste, post, drag - drop, and even go back to the top of this "reply". So, If I could go back to "line 1" it should read: "They recomend removing update KB6708338" for Nvidia users that are experiencing problems w/ gaming and atrifacts (seems Nvidia is not alone in this issue). I seem to have better game stability (and yes after many re-boots after "tonights" changes) in games but, my browser / MS word seems like it's choking on a bone or something (for now).
> I now, suspect it might have something to do w/ t(he version of M.S. Office- $ht I can't even "ack space anymore" I received after the b-test / I'll have to check for updates to that but; that or the new beta driver might have resolved my (fingers crossed) problem.. ? Should have done one or the other but,I hope some (all) of your can understand my frustration... ! -Davis
> P.S. Sorry to "call you out" Beni but, my problems ae driving me nutz !


KB2670838 was the optional platform update for windows 7 or some optional tagged update correct?

Edit: meh nvm can't find it on installed updates anywhere or on my outstanding updates...optional and important. Oh well


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> You mean 326.41 (beta); I'm currently on 320.49 & have had the least amount of errors so far. The one that came w/ the card was giving it fits. The .49 seems to cause about 70% less errors (artifacts) but, at a cost of about 10FPS in every game... ?


yeah the 326.41 sorry my brain is forgetful sometimes

That's interesting about your following post
as I run office (corporate license edition)
I have installed every update possible for office and windows(genuine) KB2670838 is not on my list of updates
I also use IE10
I have no idea why this didn't effect me but I am glad it didn't

I AM EXTREMLY HAPPY FOR YOU NOW GAME ON









I found 326.41 quite buggy and a slight performance decrease on the 320.49
when I open a folder I would get 2 windows open one blank and the other the one I opened so rolled back to 320.49


----------



## Imprezzion

To get back to the ''how do you OC?'' question..

I use a method hardly anyone uses nor recognizes.

When I buy a piece of hardware I have certain expectations of it in terms of overclocks so I just test whether it meets that expectation. If it doesn't i'll sell it 90% of the time again.

Like my GTX770 Lightning. I expected / wanted it to do 1400Mhz+ on max volts and RAM to do 1800Mhz.
So, I set max volts and tested a +200 offset (1424Mhz) clock. Instant crashes all round. Kept backing down 10Mhz till it was stable at 1385Mhz on 320.49 but the new 326.41 cut that down to 1355Mhz.

Now as you see, it won't even get close to the 1400Mhz, more like 1360Mhz max. But the VRAM does 2000Mhz easily and maybe even more then that so it can stay for now. 7970 Lightning is underway just for testing. Might keep it if it does my expected 1300Mhz+ core. (bought it for €200 from a guy who thinks it's broken but it's his €20 920w PSU crapping out).

2500K same story. I wanted a 5Ghz+ CPU. Bought 5 of em, all maxed at aprox. 4.8Ghz.
Sold them all, bought another 3, one broke due to crap board so got a new one from Intel.
One of those 3 did 5.1 @ 1.448v and had the coveted 59 multi so I sold it for a lot. The Intel RMA did 5.1 @ 1.392 and 5.3 @ 1.472v. Now THAT meets my expectations so can stay







(unless I come across a 5Ghz+ 3770K delidded or not yet so I can do it)


----------



## feznz

mmm that's the way start high work your way down that's how I do it too








but I was wondering how do you OC actually mean literary that?
the basics as in how? what programs etc
I didn't want to want write out a guide when there is 101 guides out there it is all the based about the same principal


----------



## sew333

If somebody can answer me. 64C max in Black Ops 2 with 46% fan speed its ok? ( OOOOOOOOOO never had graphic card like that ! )

I have a 770 LIghtning.

ITS NOT TOO LOW TEMPS WITH THAT FAN? Or its just ok?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> If somebody can answer me. 64C max in Black Ops 2 with 46% fan speed its ok? ( OOOOOOOOOO never had graphic card like that ! )
> 
> I have a 770 LIghtning.
> 
> ITS NOT TOO LOW TEMPS WITH THAT FAN? Or its just ok?


What??

Too low?

?????????????????


----------



## Imprezzion

If the card runs at default voltage those temps are earlier a bit high then low.

MSI Lightnings have crappy thermal paste applications stock.

I repasted mine (with Liquid Ultra) and it dropped temps !! 17c !!.

Mine now loads at 60c with 65% fanspeed, with +75mV.


----------



## Chomuco




----------



## BFdes93

My GTX 770 SC ACX sags very slightly in my case (when held upright). I've secured it with one screw (I needed to take two off to remove back panels) as the space for the topmost one is obscured with some of the metal from the IO plate.

I've never had a dual-slot card before - in fact this is my first build. Is this normal?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Okay; did two things tonight:
> 1. Finally got a reply from MS (sent the email to them weeks ago) and they recomend: remove update "KB2670838" from your system for win/7 - win/8 users.
> 2. Installed the latest Nvidia (beta) driver 326.29 and played BF3 for over 30 - 40 min and no crashes: Now I'm back on IE9 vs IE10 (which I was also a beta tester) however, there seems to be a problem w/ running BF3 under IE10 !?!
> Now my system seems to play games w/o any problems / altleast for short amounts of time but, removing the "KB26708338" has completely screwed up my ability to: "copy, paste, post, drag - drop, and even go back to the top of this "reply". So, If I could go back to "line 1" it should read: "They recomend removing update KB6708338" for Nvidia users that are experiencing problems w/ gaming and atrifacts (seems Nvidia is not alone in this issue). I seem to have better game stability (and yes after many re-boots after "tonights" changes) in games but, my browser / MS word seems like it's choking on a bone or something (for now).
> I now, suspect it might have something to do w/ t(he version of M.S. Office- $ht I can't even "ack space anymore" I received after the b-test / I'll have to check for updates to that but; that or the new beta driver might have resolved my (fingers crossed) problem.. ? Should have done one or the other but,I hope some (all) of your can understand my frustration... ! -Davis
> P.S. Sorry to "call you out" Beni but, my problems ae driving me nutz !


I know that update, it caused a lot of conflict with Nvidia drivers (mostly with windows 7), and it definitely showed it's colors with Firestrike. People with 680 SLI scores were getting lower scores than my 660 "non ti" SLI scores.









I have windows 8 over here, and I only use Google Chrome. I don't know if my OS or browser makes a difference though, but maybe you should leave windows 7 and try something better (AKA windows 8)


----------



## Xenon64

Ok in SLI, I'm going to have to live with 1280Mhz on both cards on Core and 4000 on Mem. Not bad, but not awesome.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> If somebody can answer me. 64C max in Black Ops 2 with 46% fan speed its ok? ( OOOOOOOOOO never had graphic card like that ! )
> 
> I have a 770 LIghtning.
> 
> ITS NOT TOO LOW TEMPS WITH THAT FAN? Or its just ok?


Indeed: this can be a serious problem w/ your voltage and your base clock being too low !


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> yeah the 326.41 sorry my brain is forgetful sometimes
> 
> That's interesting about your following post
> as I run office (corporate license edition)
> I have installed every update possible for office and windows(genuine) KB2670838 is not on my list of updates
> I also use IE10
> I have no idea why this didn't effect me but I am glad it didn't
> 
> I AM EXTREMLY HAPPY FOR YOU NOW GAME ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found 326.41 quite buggy and a slight performance decrease on the 320.49
> when I open a folder I would get 2 windows open one blank and the other the one I opened so rolled back to 320.49


At work now, stayed up way too late last night "messing" w/ that thing (like none of us have been there before) last night. I'll have to try to figure out the issues w/ my office install and my browser when I get home tonight but, I think last night was the longest I have ever played w/o an issue. Might have found the problem ???


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I know that update, it caused a lot of conflict with Nvidia drivers (mostly with windows 7), and it definitely showed it's colors with Firestrike. People with 680 SLI scores were getting lower scores than my 660 "non ti" SLI scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have windows 8 over here, and I only use Google Chrome. I don't know if my OS or browser makes a difference though, but maybe you should leave windows 7 and try something better (AKA windows 8)


Was a "b-tester" for win/8 as well and I so didn't like "Metro", not sure I can go there !?!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Was a "b-tester" for win/8 as well and I so didn't like "Metro", not sure I can go there !?!


I barely even notice Metro haha, anytime my pc starts up, i click on the desktop, and never get to see metro again till i restart my PC, besides, windows 8.1 removes metro, and includes the start button again


----------



## kikibgd

just ordered msi 770 lightning








should be by me tomorrow

witch driver should i install on windows 8, i would be playing BF3 world of tanks as main games ?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFdes93*
> 
> My GTX 770 SC ACX sags very slightly in my case (when held upright). I've secured it with one screw (I needed to take two off to remove back panels) as the space for the topmost one is obscured with some of the metal from the IO plate.
> 
> I've never had a dual-slot card before - in fact this is my first build. Is this normal?


Very normal but if you secure it with both screws to the case and it still is dipping a bit to far...there is a little plastic thing on far end that you can tie to something to level it up a bit. Just make sure the card is nice and snug in the slot and those screws are secure and it won't go anywhere. Just looks a little dumb.


----------



## MrBeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I barely even notice Metro haha, anytime my pc starts up, i click on the desktop, and never get to see metro again till i restart my PC, besides, windows 8.1 removes metro, and includes the start button again


start button no start menu so it is the same all win8 other then booting to desktop.

Still have to use 3 party start menu


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> start button no start menu so it is the same all win8 other then booting to desktop.
> 
> Still have to use 3 party start menu


I'm still on the regular windows 8, i don't see a need to get 8.1 unless it does something to performance.


----------



## Beemo

Just a few questions for you guys using Precision X.

What increments do you guys use when setting the GPU and Memory offset?

If adjusted too far and the system crashes is it necessary to restart the computer?

My procedure is to max out the Power Target (111%) adjust the GPU clock offset, run Fire Strike Extreme. After finding a setting that would run (100% is what I have stopped at) I then adjusted the Memory clock offset (300% again I stopped here) then ran Fire Strike again. 1306mhz is what Precision X is telling my the GPU clock is, after that I played BF3 for a few hours I had no issues what so ever. I just want to make sure I doing this right. I have not touched the voltage btw.

Thanks.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'd go ahead and indeed max power target, max voltage at the given +12mV, then just play BF3 and keep increasing core clock slightly. When it eventually tosses up a DirectX error you know you've gone too far. Back down say, 25Mhz and you're fine.


----------



## Beemo

Okay thanks,
Haven't touched the voltage yet..... guess I will be up tonight playing.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I know that update, it caused a lot of conflict with Nvidia drivers (mostly with windows 7), and it definitely showed it's colors with Firestrike. People with 680 SLI scores were getting lower scores than my 660 "non ti" SLI scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have windows 8 over here, and I only use Google Chrome. I don't know if my OS or browser makes a difference though, but maybe you should leave windows 7 and try something better (AKA windows 8)


Uninstalling that one update did in fact send me back to IE9 (not sure why). Played BF3: no issues / artifacts for almost an hr tonight (which "in and of itself" is amazing to me). Office seems to be working properly (after a re-install). Don't use too much in office except outlook / was able to save all of my e-mails and have them & my contacts backed up so, that was a minor problem (PST & PSD files).

One thing that was freaking me out was that my FPS in BF3 were showing "199FPS". I checked the settings and the new driver had set me back to "Low" not "ultra" settings. I re-set everything back to "ultra" and max of FX & AA and got decent frames of 68 - 72 FPS (running 1920x1080) usual card temps 68 -70c.

One problem I'm still having: Explorer won't let BF3 launch > had to re-set "Origin" to use Firefox to get it to launch the game. !?!

Might try a full re-install of my win/7 w/o the MS Office to see if that might resolve the problems but,I think; I'm getting close !

-Guys: appreicate all of your suggestions and support here ! -Davis


----------



## laro22

Hello, a have 770 lighting but witch version of Afterburner is best for OC? I mean stable...thanks


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laro22*
> 
> Hello, a have 770 lighting but witch version of Afterburner is best for OC? I mean stable...thanks


Just get the latest from the website, do not download the Beta.

http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm


----------



## Sukkamies

Hello all, i just recently bought EVGA GTX 770 and water cooled it. Now could someone be really nice and give me a ''noob'' quide how to really overvoltage this thing? With +12mV and +200mhz temps in furmark are 47c max (and the radiator is on idle) i really need some more juice







(i know it is here somewhere but 256 pages??)
Thanks and greetings from Finland!


----------



## Ultisym

It comes unlocked. Precision should let you get the last bit of over voltage available. There is not much more. Where your going to find your heat is cranking up the clock on the memory. Should be able to get well over 8000 water cooled. At least thats been the experience on my 770.


----------



## BangBangPlay

So the new 326.41 beta claims 6% performance increase in Tomb Raider and the only difference I noticed are different Optimal settings in GeForce Experience. I am still getting right around my monitors refresh rate of 72 Hz on ultimate settings, but it occasionally dips into the low 60s (usually due to TresFX being enabled). So I know these things are difficult to measure, but it is basically exactly the same as before. I also did some quick benchmarks and it reinforced this idea.

I am usually hesitant to update unless I really need to or am experiencing an issue with my current driver. I have been lucky I guess because I have not had a single problem with this card, although I don't OC it much. I am really liking adaptive VSync so far, it seems to be doing its job well.


----------



## doctakedooty

So been thinking I am going to keep my 770s since next year haswell e should be released with 8 core 16 thred then replace cpu motherboard and gpus my question does anyone know if I can vga hotwire the evga version and if so how? If not everyone with a lightning 770 pretty happy with the clocks I hate to have to sell 3 770s to get the lightnings


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So been thinking I am going to keep my 770s since next year haswell e should be released with 8 core 16 thred then replace cpu motherboard and gpus my question does anyone know if I can vga hotwire the evga version and if so how? If not everyone with a lightning 770 pretty happy with the clocks I hate to have to sell 3 770s to get the lightnings


sell all three for SLI GTX 780's...


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> my question does anyone know if I can vga hotwire the evga version and if so how? If not everyone with a lightning 770 pretty happy with the clocks I hate to have to sell 3 770s to get the lightnings


Only one I know of for sure is the ASUS Direct CUII 770.


----------



## Caldeio

I went from last year a dual core 2.8, stock cooler, no front inlet fan, bad rosewill outlet fan, 400w rosewill PSU and an asus 550ti to this(other components are still old build). Last year, I upgrade from 2gb ram to the 8gb, wish I would of got the fastest I could of afford and downclocked it. The old build was a build over the past few years, very budget. I have now learned the art of saving, and like quality, reliable products and price/performance compared to strictly buy it now budget priced.

1045t CPU overclock to a 2970MHz with turbo boost of 3520MHz-Everything else is discontinued or triple the price
coolmaster TX3 CPU cooler, just barely fits in my case, 120mm fans are too much. I do have both 92mm fans push/pull
8gb 1333 gskill sniper ram
ecs matx board-785g-m black edition AM3 only
gigabyte gtx770 4gb-1177MHZ with a boost of 1254.2 max. +.0125Mv
rosewill glossy black matx case
corsair hx750w
western digital WD5000AAKS HHD-500gb 7200rpm sata

I have a noctua 80mm front inlet fan, antec high setting 92mm back outlet fan(want to replace with a coolermaster blademaster like on my cpu cooler, on just 100% 3-pin though)
TEMPS: Ambient is 26-27c
CPU-Min=34 Max=50
GPU-Min=50 Max=73
HDD-40 constant (it's right next next to the noctua inlet)
Can I change my inlet fan to exhaust, and drive the inlet air though the side cover holes?

I've messed with the memory a tiny bit, I can do +50mhz-100mhz easy. I keep it on stock because the 4gb model has half the ram on the back of the board and I need better cooling. I'm pretty sure my board is my bottle neck(I can't even turn off CPU turbo-boost), next my CPU and then the ram. I want to upgrade in a different order though..ram, board then cpu. I wish AMD would have a higher performance CPU that used am3+ so I still could use my processor while I saved the money. Maybe this fall and I can upgrade in the spring. It's either that or get Intel, and hope the come out with a haswell 6-8 core extreme edition for like 450-500 or less. Either asus gryphon matx or new case and atx board.

I do use SolidWorks and model parts and renders. Plan on getting higher gb HDD and a 128 or 256gb ssd for just windows, planetside, and renders/dxtory videos.

As for benchmarks, I game at 1080p. I think Tomb Raider is a good new game to use and it has built in benching. I get a 103.6 with ultra settings. Another one is Metro: Last Light, very high, 16x AF motion blur on normal, normal tessellation and no physx (can't tell a difference in either setting?) My fps is 49.57
3dmark11 performance
10847-12k is gtx780 score...maybe one day








4807
4732
P8231
Extreme
3653
4799
4171
X3790

Thoughts? Help me out club!


----------



## malmental

Caldeio - you can add another matching 92mm fan to your TX3 (2x 92mm fans total) if you do not have it already in a push/pull configuration.
it makes a nice -3 -to -5C drop on average for me when I use it..
with dual 92mm fans the TX3 can hold down you overclock temps soundly..


----------



## Sukkamies

i only get +12mV thats not clearly enough for me couse my card is running so cool. (30 idle, 47c furmark max oc) unlocked? how do i unlock my card?


----------



## Caldeio

I do, sorry I was edited my post a lot but I think i'm done now. Sure was a ton of info! My goal for my build is too play Planetside 2 at least 60fps min. I dip to about 25-30fps in big battles.. So I need a 4770k at the bare minimum I'd say. I'd like it too last 3 years and play games until then. I don't care if I gotta go to high, then med, low..then ini tweak them. I had a 550ti guys lol

I use OC Guru, evga precision was sucky. 102 power target and it was glitchy. I can go to 1.200 max volts with oc guru, .9125 now it says. gpu-z says 1.1120. OC Guru isn't much better but it does have the adjustable core volts.

I'm still testing my games and some I finally get to turn v-sync on ooo fancy


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sukkamies*
> 
> i only get +12mV thats not clearly enough for me couse my card is running so cool. (30 idle, 47c furmark max oc) unlocked? how do i unlock my card?


Precision, the tuning utility that comes with the EVGA card should let you change the power target up to 1212. That will be about all you get voltage wise.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sukkamies*
> 
> i only get +12mV thats not clearly enough for me couse my card is running so cool. (30 idle, 47c furmark max oc) unlocked? how do i unlock my card?


Kepler cards with the exception of ones with custom PCB that have full voltage control (MSI Lightning, some EVGA Classies, etc) will only take up to 1.212V. This is a hardware limitation and trying to use a custom BIOS to set the voltage past that will result in the voltage dropping significantly or going back to stock. The other option is voltmod but I doubt you want to solder on your card in an attempt to get a little extra voltage.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sukkamies*
> 
> i only get +12mV thats not clearly enough for me couse my card is running so cool. (30 idle, 47c furmark max oc) unlocked? how do i unlock my card?


what card you got?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Kepler cards with the exception of ones with custom PCB that have full voltage control (MSI Lightning, some EVGA Classies, etc) will only take up to 1.212V. This is a hardware limitation and trying to use a custom BIOS to set the voltage past that will result in the voltage dropping significantly or going back to stock. The other option is voltmod but I doubt you want to solder on your card in an attempt to get a little extra voltage.


If I can find someone who knows how to do it I would hardware mod mine.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sell all three for SLI GTX 780's...


I was planning on it but looking at the nvidia 800 series speculations etc and with me going haswell e probably wait to go 880s then and save my cash for now for those upgrades.


----------



## Caldeio

wait 1.212 is with the added boost of .12 everyone talks about and i'm at .9125..with +40mhz...is that why I can't go no higher? I'm new to this overclocking thing, I've only done a single core 1ghz cpu when i was in middle school and thus don't remember that.


----------



## TheParisHeaton

Hi, My GTX 770 Phantom 2GB in games is very noisy. does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sell all three for SLI GTX 780's...


Actually did take your advice after all I am returning two of the GTX 770s since they were within the return grounds by like 2 days and will probably wait for a MSI GTX 780 Lightning and purchase two for now and when I get my bonus next month order the third. Not sure what I am going to do with my other 770 either wait in the step up program to get a 780 from EVGA then sell it or just probably tear it up somehow by experimenting. Either way I am sure it will be good. Also for anyone I have some of the EVGA GTX 770 back plates let me know if interested.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sell all three for SLI GTX 780's...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually did take your advice after all I am returning two of the GTX 770s since they were within the return grounds by like 2 days and will probably wait for a MSI GTX 780 Lightning and purchase two for now and when I get my bonus next month order the third. Not sure what I am going to do with my other 770 either wait in the step up program to get a 780 from EVGA then sell it or just probably tear it up somehow by experimenting. Either way I am sure it will be good. Also for anyone I have some of the EVGA GTX 770 back plates let me know if interested.
Click to expand...

nice.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> nice.....


Good morning Anti-Christ ! LOL Howsit hangin ?

Heres me latest 660ti TRI SLI Firestrike score with a SLI 770 Firestrike for comparison.........









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/724289










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/700837

So 150 pts between them . Hmmm is a $1000 upgrade worth a lowly 150pts ? HELL NO


----------



## malmental

HOMECINEMA-PC - LOL
Anti-Christ huh, well when I do walk into a church the doors and windows open and close like the Poltergeist.
But then some rap music starts playing...









And the idea is to sell your Tri-Sli 660 Ti's and then grab you some SLI 770's...


----------



## Xenon64

This is what I got so far on my SLI 770 SC w/ ACX.


----------



## kikibgd

guys any basic tips how to start to oc the 770 lightning ?

i didnt oc graphics from 4890 if i am correct


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC - LOL
> Anti-Christ huh, well when I do walk into a church the doors and windows open and close like the Poltergeist.
> But then some rap music starts playing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the idea is to sell your Tri-Sli 660 Ti's and then grab you some SLI 770's...


Not much in it so at the moment not gonna do it
but I would be thinking not rap beats but Led Zepps 'Smoke off the water'


----------



## Sukkamies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Precision, the tuning utility that comes with the EVGA card should let you change the power target up to 1212. That will be about all you get voltage wise.


Yeah but my problem is the +12mv. i need more couse my cooling can take it. I got EVGA card and i need more voltage then the +12mV that i get from precision.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC - LOL
> Anti-Christ huh, well when I do walk into a church the doors and windows open and close like the Poltergeist.
> But then some rap music starts playing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the idea is to sell your Tri-Sli 660 Ti's and then grab you some SLI 770's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much in it so at the moment not gonna do it
> but I would be thinking not rap beats but Led Zepps 'Smoke off the water'
Click to expand...

maybe just some Zeppelin and that's cool too.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Not much in it so at the moment not gonna do it
> but I would be thinking not rap beats but Led Zepps 'Smoke off the water'


Smoke on the water Led Zeppelin? You thinking of Deep Purple man, that was my first concert.
I was a bit too late to see Zeppelin live, that would have been something!


----------



## malmental

I really like Rush, old Rush up to Subdivisions and then I recently got back to listening to them..
Today's Tom Sawyer mean mean stride...

Sorry.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I really like Rush, old Rush up to Subdivisions and then I recently got back to listening to them..
> Today's Tom Sawyer mean mean stride...
> 
> Sorry.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Smoke on the water Led Zeppelin? You thinking of Deep Purple man, that was my first concert.
> I was a bit too late to see Zeppelin live, that would have been something!


Yeah my bad







Never saw them live , would have been awesome ! Got both of em live rec though
Malmentals smoking mask makes me silly at times















Anyways gotta go wash the truck been 10 weeks since last one CYA


----------



## 0S1R1S

I just picked up a EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX a few weeks ago with a whole new rig. So all day I've been running benchmarks and programs to test stability with some overclocking. I have achieved a moderate overclock on both the CPU and GPU. So I will post some rig specs and a list of various benchmark results if anyone is interested! Not sure where else to post them.

*CPU:* AMD FX8350 @ 4.5Ghz (1.332v)
*MOBO:* Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (Rev 4.0)
*MEM:* 8GB Corsair @ 1600Mhz / 8-8-8-24
*SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro 6/gbs 128GB
.
*GPU: EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX 2GB:*
*GPU Clock:* 1267MHz (53+MHz)
*Mem Clock:* 4001MHz (+500MHz)
K-Boost + VDDC 1.212V
GeForce 320.49 Driver
77C Max during all tests

3DMark Results w/ K-Boost @ 1200MHz / 3500Mhz Mem Clock
*TLR* - 115056 / 20400 / 6142

3DMark Results w/ 1267MHz / 4001MHz Overclock
*TLR* - 122847 / 20375 / 7215

*Overview of EVGA Precision / HWMonitor / GPU-Z / CPU-Z*


*Unigine Heaven - Ultra - Tessellation Disabled - 1920x1080*


*Unigine Heaven - Ultra - Extreme Tessellation - 1920x1080*


*Unigine Valley- Ultra - 1920x1080*


*Unigine Valley- Extreme HD - 1920x1080*


I could run the entire Heaven benchmark @ 1280MHz with Ultra/Extreme Tess settings, but not the Ultra/Disabled Extreme setting. So through a lot of testing a various results, 1267MHz was the most stable overclock I could manage on the GPU Clock. Anything over +550Mhz on the memory clock started to give me artifacts during Heaven. So I backed it down and they went away. I have been messing with it all day and this is about the best I can get. Anything else I can do to try to squeeze more performance?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> guys any basic tips how to start to oc the 770 lightning ?
> 
> i didnt oc graphics from 4890 if i am correct


Are you using MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision?


----------



## kikibgd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Are you using MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision?


Msi afterburner, i cant seem to unlock the core voltage.
lastest stable version 2.3.1
i did edit the cfg file in msi folder and changed

UnlockVoltageControl = 1
UnlockVoltageMonitoring = 1
UnofficialOverclockingMode = 1

but still slider is grayed out.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> Msi afterburner, i cant seem to unlock the core voltage.
> lastest stable version 2.3.1
> i did edit the cfg file in msi folder and changed
> 
> UnlockVoltageControl = 1
> UnlockVoltageMonitoring = 1
> UnofficialOverclockingMode = 1
> 
> but still slider is grayed out.




Did you unlock in the settings menu?
then you will only have +12mv


----------



## kikibgd

yes checked it but still grayed out, i installed Beta and now its working,

how much should i bump memory /core between testing?

also how much core/memory/AUX(what ever this is) voltage to bump?


----------



## feznz

I am unfamiliar with lightning you should have then 100mv unlocked voltage it is all trial and error with every card will OC differently
but I would start with power limit and thermal and voltage on maximum and add 100on the core and take a run with something to test your temps adjust acrdingly to what you feel safe with
you should expect 1260-1370Mhz OCability

I would look at this as it will have all the info you need.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak


----------



## kikibgd

my card is already running at 74c in bf3 at what temp i want to keep it ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> my card is already running at 74c in bf3 at what temp i want to keep it ?


Under 70c if you can otherwise card core will throttle back 13mhz the more you go past 70c .But every card is different . Damn you kepler


----------



## kikibgd

damn you corsair 650d -_-


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

You could take off the side panel that will drop case ambients down 2c or 3c


----------



## kikibgd

anyone tryed using clu on lightning?


----------



## Caldeio

I get a 45-Same settings, ultimate with 2xmsaa
Just running the benchmark once is 73c. 4 times is 76 and for a hour is 82c
On my normal settings, I get 106.7 now from 103. I think I've found a sweet spot. temps only get to 74c running it for a hour.

1.212 volts, boosts to 1267 now. Still just +40 core clock with a +190MHz memory overclock now. Wanted 1800MHz and set it and it seems stable so far







I adjusted the fans to kick on 90% at 70c and not 80c.

Ordered my blademaster rear fan should be here wednesday. I'll try some more core clocking then. The new fan should double my exhaust cfm according to their ratings.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get a 45-Same settings, ultimate with 2xmsaa
> Just running the benchmark once is 73c. 4 times is 76 and for a hour is 82c
> On my normal settings, I get 106.7 now from 103. I think I've found a sweet spot. temps only get to 74c running it for a hour.
> 
> 1.212 volts, boosts to 1267 now. Still just +40 core clock with a +190MHz memory overclock now. Wanted 1800MHz and set it and it seems stable so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adjusted the fans to kick on 90% at 70c and not 80c.
> 
> Ordered my blademaster rear fan should be here wednesday. I'll try some more core clocking then. The new fan should double my exhaust cfm according to their ratings.


Dat SSAA and TresFX combined are killers. The hair looks too good to get rid of so I went for FXAA ultimate with tressfx and tess on to get a nice average 55 fps. Of all the games I tested this one got the card the hottest(when it was ultimate 4x SSAA...a good 2-3 degrees C hotter than any other game maxed out. These were tests on my 770 EVGA SC ACX.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Yeah Tomb Raider is a very nice looking game, especially the cut scenes. My wife even commented on how real Laura looks with TresFX enabled. It is the only game that I OC to play. I have all settings maxed out on Ultimate and still get right around my monitors refresh rate of 72 Hz (single display 1080p) the majority of the time. It occasionally dips into low 60s and Adaptive VSync works fairly well. Sometimes during cut scenes there is occasional tearing while it switches between VSync being enabled and disabled. I would guess it is because the frame isn't buffered while it is disabled, but it is very rare.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah Tomb Raider is a very nice looking game, especially the cut scenes. My wife even commented on how real Laura looks with TresFX enabled. It is the only game that I OC to play. I have all settings maxed out on Ultimate and still get right around my monitors refresh rate of 72 Hz (single display 1080p) the majority of the time. It occasionally dips into low 60s and Adaptive VSync works fairly well. Sometimes during cut scenes there is occasional tearing while it switches between VSync being enabled and disabled. I would guess it is because the frame isn't buffered while it is disabled, but it is very rare.


I just leave the game default double buffer on. Use the 360 controller for it so there is no input lag. Is that why you have v sync off in game set to adaptive?


----------



## Pheozero

So, I'm planning for a PC upgrade sometime in the near future and one of my purchases include a 120Hz monitor. Should I go for Sli 770 or a single 780?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> So, I'm planning for a PC upgrade sometime in the near future and one of my purchases include a 120Hz monitor. Should I go for Sli 770 or a single 780?


single GTX 780 and then SLI it next upgrade.. (or bonus check..







)


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I just leave the game default double buffer on. Use the 360 controller for it so there is no input lag. Is that why you have v sync off in game set to adaptive?


Yes, I disable VSync in intensive games and enable adaptive for it in the Nvidia CP. On most titles I just enable VSync and 3X buffering because I am nearly always above 72 FPS. But for games that flip above and below that mark I use Adaptive. I would advise Tripple buffering because if it drops below your refresh rate (of 60 for example) it will go down to half that (30 FPS) automatically. Tripple buffering offers less of a performance hit if it happens to drop below. I have not experienced the input lag that some people complain about.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yes, I disable VSync in intensive games and enable adaptive for it in the Nvidia CP. On most titles I just enable VSync and 3X buffering because I am nearly always above 72 FPS. But for games that flip above and below that mark I use Adaptive. I would advise Tripple buffering because if it drops below your refresh rate (of 60 for example) it will go down to half that (30 FPS) automatically. Tripple buffering offers less of a performance hit if it happens to drop below. I have not experienced the input lag that some people complain about.


Gotcha


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Gotcha



How VSync works, and why people loath it. Good article explaining VSync, and the difference between double and triple buffering. I thought I had a pretty good understanding of it before I read this article, but I really didn't. Adaptive VSync should have been created a while ago. I does have it's minor flaws, but it really is the best of both worlds.


----------



## RichiRichX

What's up with my card guys?

I'm hitting 49'C at 0% load, and with the fans on at 28%.

Even if I turn the fans up to 70%, my card is still at 43'C. Is this normal cus I have the Gigabyte OC version?


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> What's up with my card guys?
> 
> I'm hitting 49'C at 0% load, and with the fans on at 28%.
> 
> Even if I turn the fans up to 70%, my card is still at 43'C. Is this normal cus I have the Gigabyte OC version?


Maybe there's too much dust on the fans?


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Maybe there's too much dust on the fans?


No, I really doubt it. The card is barely 2 months old. As you know these things were released beginning of June... :\

I really don't understand what's going on . I just put all three fans on full blast at 100%, and the card won't go under 42'C.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> What's up with my card guys?
> 
> I'm hitting 49'C at 0% load, and with the fans on at 28%.
> 
> Even if I turn the fans up to 70%, my card is still at 43'C. Is this normal cus I have the Gigabyte OC version?


No, what are your ambient temps? What are your temps at full gaming load? How about the rest of your case? Do u have good ventilation and airflow? Maybe its a bad thermal paste job. My EVGA SC ACX idles at between 29C-33C while doing light browsing or just word processing. Unless your ambient is around 100 F that is nearly 10C too high.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> No, what are your ambient temps? What are your temps at full gaming load? How about the rest of your case? Do u have good ventilation and airflow? Maybe its a bad thermal paste job. My EVGA SC ACX idles at between 29C-33C while doing light browsing or just word processing. Unless your ambient is around 100 F that is nearly 10C too high.


Room temperature is about 27'C.

If I'm gaming the GPU will get up to about 69'C when I put the fans on full blast. If I leave them at about 70% then the card will stay at about 78-80'C.

Airflow is ok I guess, even though I still haven't added any extra fans. I suspect a bad paste job on the GPU.. Hmm :\


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> anyone tryed using clu on lightning?


Yes. I have. Dropped temps by ~15c.

Went from 80c load @ +100mV on Auto fanspeed to 65c load on +100mV @ Auto.

Now running ~68c load on +75mV using 50% fanspeed ''curve'' until it hits 85c. Works fine and quiet as hell


----------



## smoke2

I would like to ask of owners of ASUS GTX 770.
How is noisy?
I have normal case Lancool PC-K65 (no soundproofing at all) and I have MSI GTX 670 PE OC and it was horrible loud at load!
When I see reviews on techpowerup on both:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_670_Power_Edition/27.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_770_Direct_Cu_II_OC/26.html
they measured only 3dB difference in load.

I can mostly hear on MSI GTX 670 something like uneven sound, similarly to this video from about 02:50





Please, how noisy is your ASUS GTX 770 at load?

Would be very appreciated for any experiences.
Thanks.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I would like to ask of owners of ASUS GTX 770.
> How is noisy?
> Would be very appreciated for any experiences.
> Thanks.


the Asus DCUii are hardly audible above my case fans @ 100%fan speed but will only allow +12mv on core

but here is the most important MSI is partially unlocked on the core voltage allowing +100mv

I had MSI 580 lightning's SLI and if they are what drove me to get water on those GPUs they were horribly loud


----------



## X-PREDATOR

The twin frzr design is outstanding @ keeping your card cool but anything above 55/60% fanspeed they get pretty noisy....the asus is the same....its not a horrable noise more like bad case fan running full twanger at 2000rpm....so it depends were ur case is gna be.,if under a desk then ull hardly notice...but put it to close ul hear smthng alright...the windforce x3 is also good i had a gtx460 and at 60% kept temps under 50 and couldnt hear it(they use cooler master as oem for there fans)


----------



## 0S1R1S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> I suspect a bad paste job on the GPU.. Hmm :\


Hey guys, I thought I would mention some results I had after switching Thermal compounds on my 770 SC ACX. After a whole evening of benchmarking, my max was 82C+, but 77-78C was the average with an OC. Even with custom fan curves set. It felt a little high no matter what I did. Idle was at 47-48C (OC).

So I decided to take a look at the pre-applied thermal compound. Much like some of the pictures I've seen here and on the web, the pre-applied job is messy. It took awhile to clean off all the old junk, but I ended up applying a nice smooth coat of Antec Formula 7, and my max temps have gone down 7-10C at load and 1-2C at idle with the OC.

I ran Heaven, Valley, and 3DMark multiple times on extreme settings. The card is at stock voltage running 1267MHz clock, and 4001MHz memory clock, and HWMonitor never recorded above 71C, with idle temps around 42-46C. 36C idle at default settings - no OC or Kboost enabled.

The only way I seen comparable temps to what I was getting before was by using EVGA's burn in test. After running for 5 minutes I still only hit 77C, I was getting in the 80's with the burner before. Other than that, it looks like temps are down all around.

I read a few peoples temps on CPU's using Formula7 decrease even more over about a week's time of applying it. So I will report back in a few days to see if anything changes. If you have any good TIM laying around, it might be worth checking out the factory job if you are having any kind of heat issues. Mine was a mess, and this helped out a substantial amount.


----------



## kikibgd

guys what settings are you using for crysis 3 i kinda have not so liquid experience.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0S1R1S*
> 
> Hey guys, I thought I would mention some results I had after switching Thermal compounds on my 770 SC ACX. After a whole evening of benchmarking, my max was 82C+, but 77-78C was the average with an OC. Even with custom fan curves set. It felt a little high no matter what I did. Idle was at 47-48C (OC).
> 
> So I decided to take a look at the pre-applied thermal compound. Much like some of the pictures I've seen here and on the web, the pre-applied job is messy. It took awhile to clean off all the old junk, but I ended up applying a nice smooth coat of Antec Formula 7, and my max temps have gone down 7-10C at load and 1-2C at idle with the OC.
> 
> I ran Heaven, Valley, and 3DMark multiple times on extreme settings. The card is at stock voltage running 1267MHz clock, and 4001MHz memory clock, and HWMonitor never recorded above 71C, with idle temps around 42-46C. 36C idle at default settings - no OC or Kboost enabled.
> 
> The only way I seen comparable temps to what I was getting before was by using EVGA's burn in test. After running for 5 minutes I still only hit 77C, I was getting in the 80's with the burner before. Other than that, it looks like temps are down all around.
> 
> I read a few peoples temps on CPU's using Formula7 decrease even more over about a week's time of applying it. So I will report back in a few days to see if anything changes. If you have any good TIM laying around, it might be worth checking out the factory job if you are having any kind of heat issues. Mine was a mess, and this helped out a substantial amount.


Thanks for your input mate!

Well my room temps are about 28'C and it's summer, so that might be adding to the temps. However, I do suspect a bad paste job, and I'm thinking reapplying some paste might help - just as it helped you.

I don't know about Antec Formula 7, but I have some Arctic MX-4. Someone recommended CoolLaboratory Liquid Pro or Ultra, but I think my MX-4 will be ok right?

I guess I'll have a go in a few hours and see how this turns out. I haven't done any benchmarking with the GPU, but I'll be able to tell if the temps go down.


----------



## CannedBullets

Anyone having issues with 320.19? When I tried to open Speedfan my display went blank twice. Except during the second time I could still see the cursor and Event Viewer (after I hit the reset button) said I had four instances of Event ID 9020 where the Desktop Window Manager encountered a fatal error.

Or it could be because I set my PCIE Bus Frequency in the Bios to auto instead of its stock value of 100. I set it to 100 after the second time. No issues yet.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> guys what settings are you using for crysis 3 i kinda have not so liquid experience.


----------



## Rage19420

Im curious if anyone is running an GTX 770 SLI setup with 120hz monitor. Specifically what kind frame rates on BF3 with settings as below.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Im curious if anyone is running an GTX 770 SLI setup with 120hz monitor. Specifically what kind frame rates on BF3 with settings as below.


I think the game engine caps at 200fps. Also, holy hell I hate the image embedding (almost as much as I hate BF3, ironically). For whatever reason it wants to make you download it, I dunno. Anyways, it varied between 170-200fps so I'm fairly sure it could hold 120fps in a populated map.


----------



## Rage19420

Thanks Scorpion49 for the info! Im getting ready to pull the trigger on a couple of 770's. Im mostly a BF3 player and use on low settings. Basically for the competitive gameplay, rather then all the pretty graphics. Having the 120hz 1080p monitor helps. I need all the help i can get. lol


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Thanks Scorpion49 for the info! Im getting ready to pull the trigger on a couple of 770's. Im mostly a BF3 player and use on low settings. Basically for the competitive gameplay, rather then all the pretty graphics. Having the 120hz 1080p monitor helps. I need all the help i can get. lol


No problem, I own the game literally to do benchmarking and nothing else. I really hate the battelog crap and every time I try to start the game up I renew my hate. Why can't I just click an icon like _every other game ever made_ and play? Oh well. Such is not a discussion for here. It seems like 770 SLI would be able to hold 120fps or more constant as long as your CPU was up to the task as the 64 man servers can be very stressful.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> No problem, I own the game literally to do benchmarking and nothing else. I really hate the battelog crap and every time I try to start the game up I renew my hate. Why can't I just click an icon like _every other game ever made_ and play? Oh well. Such is not a discussion for here. *It seems like 770 SLI would be able to hold 120fps or more constant as long as your CPU was up to the task as the 64 man servers can be very stressful.*


Yup, it should, Even at 2880x1620p, i still get constant 80fps CAP. @ 1920x1080p, i Notice it hover around 140-158fps (depending on the area)


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> single GTX 780 and then SLI it next upgrade.. (or bonus check..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I did it returned 2 of my 770s sold my 3rd within a hour of putting it up for sale.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> single GTX 780 and then SLI it next upgrade.. (or bonus check..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I did it returned 2 of my 770s sold my 3rd within a hour of putting it up for sale.
Click to expand...

going for the 780's....


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> going for the 780's....


Yea not sure if I should get the lightnings or just a evga or asus


----------



## malmental

Lightnings.....
then Classy..
no to ASUS, not on this round of cards, not the ASUS 770 either.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I barely even notice Metro haha, anytime my pc starts up, i click on the desktop, and never get to see metro again till i restart my PC, besides, windows 8.1 removes metro, and includes the start button again


Just got approved from MS for my: "beta test" status for win/8.1. Was a little put off by win/8 so I had to (think I Pizzed them off w/ my review of Win/8) re-apply. Should have it up and running in a day or so (will have to add another driver to my computer to do it) but, I'll give it a shot. None the less since I down/graded my IE10 to IE9 > no problems so far (they: MS even sent me an invite to try IE11 > go figure)? My Lightning seems to be running like a "star" since the "downgrade". Posted a "short vid" on youtube: 



My MSI770L Now Rocking !


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Lightnings.....
> then Classy..
> no to ASUS, not on this round of cards, not the ASUS 770 either.


I am just don't really care to much for the msi emblem on the back


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Lightnings.....
> then Classy..
> no to ASUS, not on this round of cards, not the ASUS 770 either.


I am just don't really care to much for the msi emblem on the back


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Dock....you can always contact dwood...they make all kinds of custom stuff....


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Dock....you can always contact dwood...they make all kinds of custom stuff....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Lightnings.....
> then Classy..
> no to ASUS, not on this round of cards, not the ASUS 770 either.
> 
> 
> 
> I am just don't really care to much for the msi emblem on the back
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> Dock....you can always contact dwood...they make all kinds of custom stuff....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*










Have you given up and are just quoting other peeps quotes ??


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Me? Or malmental?me,not givin up,just very weery about what i must get.....he probably was tryin to make a point...


----------



## Rbby258

unsubbed


----------



## doctakedooty

I have got dwoods stuff before but I am referring to the msi emblem that sticks up on the back I plan on trying to buy two now and my third next month going to wait till tomorrow since the lightnings come out see what the price is going to be and decide between the classifieds and the lightning or then may skimp out for the cheap 780s and start saving for the 880s


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Lightnings.....
> then Classy..
> no to ASUS, not on this round of cards, not the ASUS 770 either.


Curious, why no to ASUS, my card has been near flawless and after i got the drivers straight, has been flawless. Runs nice and cool now and just as important to me, quiet. Playing bioshock infinite,tombraider, crysis 3, farcry etc in surround at 5760 x 1080 and getting fluid rates on ultra settings for most everything. Its not luck, because i have none of that. I have to call BS on this one my friend, many other people with many other brands have had wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more trouble than I ever did.


----------



## pandamax2

Guys, I was just wondering if I use a 9600GT as a dedicated physx card with my 770, will it slow down the 770?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Lightnings.....
> then Classy..
> no to ASUS, not on this round of cards, not the ASUS 770 either.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, why no to ASUS, my card has been near flawless and after i got the drivers straight, has been flawless. Runs nice and cool now and just as important to me, quiet. Playing bioshock infinite,tombraider, crysis 3, farcry etc in surround at 5760 x 1080 and getting fluid rates on ultra settings for most everything. Its not luck, because i have none of that. I have to call BS on this one my friend, many other people with many other brands have had wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more trouble than I ever did.
Click to expand...

this is a list of my personal choices, that is all.
I have had experience with ASUS in the past and might still use them again.
you have your preferences and I have mine.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> this is a list of my personal choices, that is all.
> I have had experience with ASUS in the past and might still use them again.
> you have your preferences and I have mine.


There was no malice in what I said, was just wondering why. Personal choice is fair enough. This is actually only my second exp with an ASUS card and both have been good. Before it was all EVGA or Diamond (back in the day). Well, more than that, heck i go back to the 3DFX 3d only pass through cards, who am i kidding.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> this is a list of my personal choices, that is all.
> I have had experience with ASUS in the past and might still use them again.
> you have your preferences and I have mine.


well I have never had a a msi lightning so what besides the unlocked voltage and ln2 support will the voltage over nvidia restrictionbe worth it with three under waterI


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> this is a list of my personal choices, that is all.
> I have had experience with ASUS in the past and might still use them again.
> you have your preferences and I have mine.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no malice in what I said, was just wondering why. Personal choice is fair enough. This is actually only my second exp with an ASUS card and both have been good. Before it was all EVGA or Diamond (back in the day). Well, more than that, heck i go back to the 3DFX 3d only pass through cards, who am i kidding.
Click to expand...

in all fairness and this is kind of ironic I use to hate Gigabyte cards and even talked bad about them when the GTX 5 series was so buggy.
didn't look at them at all for the GTX 6 series and now both my rigs run GTX 7 series WF3 Editions..
go figure..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> this is a list of my personal choices, that is all.
> I have had experience with ASUS in the past and might still use them again.
> you have your preferences and I have mine.
> 
> 
> 
> well I have never had a a msi lightning so what besides the unlocked voltage and ln2 support will the voltage over nvidia restrictionbe worth it with three under waterI
Click to expand...

3 Lights under water...
sic-ness...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> There was no malice in what I said, was just wondering why. Personal choice is fair enough. This is actually only my second exp with an ASUS card and both have been good. Before it was all EVGA or Diamond (back in the day). Well, more than that, heck i go back to the 3DFX 3d only pass through cards, who am i kidding.


Because Asus has the worst RMA service I've ever experienced. When a company that big gets beat out by small operations like Zotac it really shows poorly on them.


----------



## CannedBullets

So how's Gigabyte RMA service? I have a Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 4 GB.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Because Asus has the worst RMA service I've ever experienced. When a company that big gets beat out by small operations like Zotac it really shows poorly on them.


I will take a good product over a good return policy any day. Just my opinion

Although obviously, it would be nice to have both.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I will take a good product over a good return policy any day. Just my opinion
> 
> Although obviously, it would be nice to have both.


Same here. That's why i have MSI and not EVGA.









*BTW:* Update on Scores, I was able to run my CPU at 5.0Ghz







..... For some reason, no matter how i bump up the voltage, it always crashes in 3dmark11










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/735878


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/735828


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So how's Gigabyte RMA service? I have a Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 4 GB.


let's hope we do not find out....


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Dock...you can remove that i.o.shield and get a custom set ...ive watchd linus tech tips vids,and his personal rigs are 70% of the time msi and evga,so get the lightnings...theyr nt calld that moniker 4 nthng...even out of box perf.is beyond exceptional from what ive seen and heard,if 780 lightning wasnt so expensive here,id get 1 in a heartbeat...but alas,im workin on a budget,unless i win the rigs comp in the next few months,then ill buy it out of my pocket,then use the rest from ocn for the rest of the stuff...if evga is bringin a classi..with a pre-installd full waterblock like the did with some previous versions then id say get that..


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Well, more than that, heck i go back to the 3DFX 3d only pass through cards, who am i kidding.


Ha; is there a 3D FX (pass through) Owners club on the O.C. Forum -> I still have mine !


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Same here. That's why i have MSI and not EVGA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW:* Update on Scores, I was able to run my CPU at 5.0Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... For some reason, no matter how i bump up the voltage, it always crashes in 3dmark11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/735878
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/735828


NICE I a challenge









I just remembered I got a portable aircon in the garage mmmm I might have to get it out


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> NICE I a challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just remembered I got a portable aircon in the garage mmmm I might have to get it out










....... You already beat me in 3dmark 11 by 2 points overall and about 1000 pts graphics score


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Gotcha


Hey Thoth: what is your opinion of the Vid-card "fan noise" w/ the 7970 vs the EVGA ACX card ?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Hey Thoth: what is your opinion of the Vid-card "fan noise" w/ the 7970 vs the EVGA ACX card ?


It's quieter(the 7970) but they are both pretty quiet. I haven't taken it off auto fan profile since it isn't overclocked past the factory OC.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... You already beat me in 3dmark 11 by 2 points overall and about 1000 pts graphics score


hehe 2 lousy points I hope you can beat it to be honest I could only get 18600-18650 3dmark11 last night I couldn't equal it even.
I got a feeling the GPUs were starting to throttle @ 57*C Just not sure what was happening.
I got to give that CPU another bash too maybe it will do a little more.
Probably have some results Sunday when I got some more time.
Good luck


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Ha; is there a 3D FX (pass through) Owners club on the O.C. Forum -> I still have mine !


HA, you know how bad that dates us? Most dont realize 3DFX is where SLI got its start. i guess folks can guess who bought them.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*


so you going SLI or what.?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> HA, you know how bad that dates us? Most dont realize 3DFX is where SLI got its start. i guess folks can guess who bought them.


After reading that "half life 2 is lame" thread last night, I get the feeling most folks don't even remember the times when we used single-core CPU's.


----------



## doctakedooty

Well the 7th is here and apparently the teaser video from msi was for a 7870 hawk card not the 780 lightning so no speculation on when it may be released now which is imo opinion pretty disappointing although after reading the lightning reviews and deciding I would try one this delay seems to just put me off and now thinking the classified. As I am sure they will still sale I am sure there losing money bypushing them back and back at the rate msi is going the 780 may be released by the time the 880 maxwell cards come out.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so you going SLI or what.?


Negative. I experimented with it in the 3dFX days as i was building a couple machines and both were using the Voodoo cards but thats all. I got it to work, wasnt impressed but nothing was impressive back then.

Ive run crossfire on a few machines but im actually quite satisfied with the performance of my current setup. Im not as crazy into it as you guys are.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> After reading that "half life 2 is lame" thread last night, I get the feeling most folks don't even remember the times when we used single-core CPU's.


Very true, I liked that game. Blood and Blood 2 are still a couple of my favorites. Still play Blood 2 in a VM.


----------



## MasterMind148

Hey guys, is it cool if i sli a gigabit 770 2 gig, with a galaxy 770 3 gig, i just want it coz Galaxy says these GPUs are hand picked for overclocking headroom !! + they are paired with an 8+2 digital PWM power section to feed them stable voltages and massive currents. Engineers also added voltage read points to the PCB for hardcore overclockers to monitor their cards. Now i just got to find a good price for it plz help thx and let me know what u think about this card coz im planing to get a 5 ms monitor peace out..
[*] [*]









Galaxy-GTX-770-HOF-300x276.jpg 18k .jpg file


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterMind148*
> 
> Hey guys, is it cool if i sli a gigabit 770 2 gig, with a galaxy 770 3 gig, i just want it coz Galaxy says these GPUs are hand picked for overclocking headroom !! + they are paired with an 8+2 digital PWM power section to feed them stable voltages and massive currents. Engineers also added voltage read points to the PCB for hardcore overclockers to monitor their cards. Now i just got to find a good price for it plz help thx and let me know what u think about this card coz im planing to get a 5 ms monitor peace out..
> [*] [*]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy-GTX-770-HOF-300x276.jpg 18k .jpg file


You can but it will use the lowest clock speed of the lowest card and vram so if your 2 770s now are 1106 core clock and 7ghz mem clock and 2gb vram and the galaxy is 1230 core clock 8ghz mem clock and 3gb vram when you sli all cards will run 1106 core clock 7 ghz mem clock and 2gb vram manufactor don't matter as long as therd the same card as in 770s it will always use the slowest card for the settings so they can all stay in sync in my opinion though I had 3 770s was not impressed I would say 2 is the sweet spot as the price for performance 3 was a improvement but you run into new obstacles that will cost you more mone I think I was the first to run three on here and the benchs were disappointing so sold my 3 going for 780s if it were me and the two I had did whag I needed them to do I would keep them and invest the money on your third on something else or get 780s. Just my two cents


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterMind148*
> 
> Hey guys, is it cool if i sli a gigabit 770 2 gig, with a galaxy 770 3 gig, i just want it coz Galaxy says these GPUs are hand picked for overclocking headroom !! + they are paired with an 8+2 digital PWM power section to feed them stable voltages and massive currents. Engineers also added voltage read points to the PCB for hardcore overclockers to monitor their cards. Now i just got to find a good price for it plz help thx and let me know what u think about this card coz im planing to get a 5 ms monitor peace out..
> [*] [*]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy-GTX-770-HOF-300x276.jpg 18k .jpg file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MasterMind148*
> 
> Hey guys, is it cool if i sli a gigabit 770 2 gig, with a galaxy 770 3 gig, i just want it coz Galaxy says these GPUs are hand picked for overclocking headroom !! + they are paired with an 8+2 digital PWM power section to feed them stable voltages and massive currents. Engineers also added voltage read points to the PCB for hardcore overclockers to monitor their cards. Now i just got to find a good price for it plz help thx and let me know what u think about this card coz im planing to get a 5 ms monitor peace out..
> [*] [*]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy-GTX-770-HOF-300x276.jpg 18k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can but it will use the lowest clock speed of the lowest card and vram so if your 2 770s now are 1106 core clock and 7ghz mem clock and 2gb vram and the galaxy is 1230 core clock 8ghz mem clock and 3gb vram when you sli all cards will run 1106 core clock 7 ghz mem clock and 2gb vram manufactor don't matter as long as therd the same card as in 770s it will always use the slowest card for the settings so they can all stay in sync
Click to expand...

for one it's a Galaxy 4GB and secondly no you can't SLI two cards with different VRAM amounts..
officially...

you can use coolbits to negate the extra 2GB of VRAM and then SLI the cards but no, not without a 'hack' can you SLI cards with different amounts.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=815

the lower clock speed is a lesser issue then the 2 and 4GB cards.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> for one it's a Galaxy 4GB and secondly no you can't SLI two cards with different VRAM amounts..
> officially...
> 
> you can use coolbits to negate the extra 2GB of VRAM and then SLI the cards but no, not without a 'hack' can you SLI cards with different amounts.
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=815
> 
> the lower clock speed is a lesser issue then the 2 and 4GB cards.


See mal had the answer but don't buy three anyways like I edited my post temps become a huge issue on air and performance increase is minimal save the cash or sale like I did but three in my opinion you will regret two cards is the sweet spot


----------



## 0S1R1S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00753/


Glad I started reading this from page 1. My back plate should be here in a week!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's quieter(the 7970) but they are both pretty quiet. I haven't taken it off auto fan profile since it isn't overclocked past the factory OC.


Sorry if you already went over this but how about performance (gaming especially) wise? I know the 7970 beats the 770 9 out of 10 times in 3D Mark and Heaven/Valley benchmarks, but I have seen very close FPS numbers when it comes to gaming. I do enjoy benchmarking to an extent, but I ultimately didn't buy my card for that purpose. It is good to know more or less where your card is performance wise, and attach a number to it, but it really represents nothing in the end. IMO people often put too much stock in the numbers and comparisons (aka Valley Benchmark thread). IMO benchmarks should really only be compared to similar systems with the same GPU and CPU, just like 3D Mark categorizes their scores. The real credible info comes from testing different GPUs in the exact same system and then noting the difference in several different games and benchmarks. So to me your experience with the two different cards offers better comparison than multiple results from varying systems in the Valley thread.

Also are you experiencing any of the same issues you had with your 770? Hope all is well...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Sorry if you already went over this but how about performance (gaming especially) wise? I know the 7970 beats the 770 9 out of 10 times in 3D Mark and Heaven/Valley benchmarks, but I have seen very close FPS numbers when it comes to gaming. I do enjoy benchmarking to an extent, but I ultimately didn't buy my card for that purpose. It is good to know more or less where your card is performance wise, and attach a number to it, but it really represents nothing in the end. IMO people often put too much stock in the numbers and comparisons (aka Valley Benchmark thread). IMO benchmarks should really only be compared to similar systems with the same GPU and CPU, just like 3D Mark categorizes their scores. The real credible info comes from testing different GPUs in the exact same system and then noting the difference in several different games and benchmarks. So to me your experience with the two different cards offers better comparison than multiple results from varying systems in the Valley thread.
> 
> Also are you experiencing any of the same issues you had with your 770? Hope all is well...


Exactly! well said...

Most people focus too much on 2 min benchmark scores, when at the end of the day, those clock speeds are seriously un-stable for long term gaming.


----------



## RichiRichX

Hi guys,

I figured out what was causing higher idle temps on my card. I posted results in this thread here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1416597/the-gtx-770-cooling-mystery#post_20562970


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Sorry if you already went over this but how about performance (gaming especially) wise? I know the 7970 beats the 770 9 out of 10 times in 3D Mark and Heaven/Valley benchmarks, but I have seen very close FPS numbers when it comes to gaming. I do enjoy benchmarking to an extent, but I ultimately didn't buy my card for that purpose. It is good to know more or less where your card is performance wise, and attach a number to it, but it really represents nothing in the end. IMO people often put too much stock in the numbers and comparisons (aka Valley Benchmark thread). IMO benchmarks should really only be compared to similar systems with the same GPU and CPU, just like 3D Mark categorizes their scores. The real credible info comes from testing different GPUs in the exact same system and then noting the difference in several different games and benchmarks. So to me your experience with the two different cards offers better comparison than multiple results from varying systems in the Valley thread.
> 
> Also are you experiencing any of the same issues you had with your 770? Hope all is well...


I don't like using valley for the reason you just explained where as 3DMark does allow you to break down results by ctagory. I did run my buddys 7970 to the 770 to compare the results I got where pretty close both being on air the 770 seemed to barely beat it by 100 or so points in game same prdtty close and same with the 770 there was some driver issues at the end of the day we both agreed we thought the 770 in game was better and smoother. This by the way was my first nvidia card I don't have prefrences on brand just the better products. Interested to see what the new amd line brings to the table in a couple months


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Sorry if you already went over this but how about performance (gaming especially) wise? I know the 7970 beats the 770 9 out of 10 times in 3D Mark and Heaven/Valley benchmarks, but I have seen very close FPS numbers when it comes to gaming. I do enjoy benchmarking to an extent, but I ultimately didn't buy my card for that purpose. It is good to know more or less where your card is performance wise, and attach a number to it, but it really represents nothing in the end. IMO people often put too much stock in the numbers and comparisons (aka Valley Benchmark thread). IMO benchmarks should really only be compared to similar systems with the same GPU and CPU, just like 3D Mark categorizes their scores. The real credible info comes from testing different GPUs in the exact same system and then noting the difference in several different games and benchmarks. So to me your experience with the two different cards offers better comparison than multiple results from varying systems in the Valley thread.
> 
> Also are you experiencing any of the same issues you had with your 770? Hope all is well...


Basically 2x more MSAA with the same framerate approx. 2x more SSAA yields less than the same with half that on a 770. So in the end just taxing AA.

No issues on the AMD card. System has been on since last Tuesday.


----------



## malmental

you still should reboot at least once a day...

(I know, I know, you use it for everything...)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you still should reboot at least once a day...
> 
> (I know, I know, you use it for everything...)


I do restart it before a long period of gaming(which I haven't had much time for as of late).


----------



## malmental

it's ridiculous man.
I can even find reviews of both cards overclocked including the 7970 GE vs 770 showing the 770 as the better gaming card.
then they come back and talk about 2GB vs 3GB and 256-bit interface..
I'm like yadayadayada, is that the only argument there is...?
c'mon son.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sukkamies*
> 
> will try


Dont forget to back up original Bios. Not needed just a TIP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> question (and not pointed @ Thoth420 in-particular...)
> but man these 7970 owner (most not all) have a real issue with the 770.
> are they scared, in denial..?
> not calling any names but this morning already I have seen utter hatred..
> 
> I just don't get it.


There are no issues with GTX 770 in general, only user errors and wrong expectations!


----------



## Sukkamies

ok the voltage was stable but the card just isnt. with 1100mhz clock it still crashes around. Does anyone have the original EVGA reference BIOS? i have some stock bios but i think that is the main reason for crashes. (yes i tought i had it saved but nope.png)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it's ridiculous man.
> I can even find reviews of both cards overclocked including the 7970 GE vs 770 showing the 770 as the better gaming card.
> then they come back and talk about 2GB vs 3GB and 256-bit interface..
> I'm like yadayadayada, is that the only argument there is...?
> c'mon son.


Oh well, that's all they have lol. Some run benchies for 2 mins and get a result @ 1300Mhz, Then in games, they play @ 1220Mhz, because anything above that = crash


----------



## malmental

The GTX 770 arrives to Challenge the HD 7970 GHz Edition - 25 Games benchmarked!
http://alienbabeltech.com/main/770/6/


----------



## nlmiller0015

anyone 770 gtx running at lower clocks sometimes mine say it can run skyrim on ultra then it say it can run it on medium since the card start down clocking it self. Im using evga super overclocked 770. I also see a performance hit when playing games and there not even maxed out and my 680 was able to handle these games with no problem


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlmiller0015*
> 
> anyone 770 gtx running at lower clocks sometimes mine say it can run skyrim on ultra then it say it can run it on medium since the card start down clocking it self. Im using evga super overclocked 770. I also see a performance hit when playing games and there not even maxed out and my 680 was able to handle these games with no problem


temps.?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlmiller0015*
> 
> anyone 770 gtx running at lower clocks *sometimes mine say it can run skyrim on ultra then it say it can run it on medium since the card start down clocking it self*. Im using evga super overclocked 770. I also see a performance hit when playing games and there not even maxed out and my 680 was able to handle these games with no problem


what do you mean by say?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Nice glad to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even see that update anywhere is it a windows 7 ultimate thing or something? I just have home premium sp1.


KB2670838 Is an update to Office pro and not "Windows" itself..


----------



## nlmiller0015

my temps are low it on never goes above 60 c the card started acting right again think im going to send it back since I didnt past my 30 day timeline on amazon and try another one


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlmiller0015*
> 
> my temps are low it on never goes above 60 c the card started acting right again think im going to send it back since I didnt past my 30 day timeline on amazon and try another one


I think you should try to find out what caused it before you send it back, so you know how to solve it in-case it happens again


----------



## nlmiller0015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I think you should try to find out what caused it before you send it back, so you know how to solve it in-case it happens again


your right ill try that


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> question (and not pointed @ Thoth420 in-particular...)
> but man these 7970 owner (most not all) have a real issue with the 770.
> are they scared, in denial..?
> not calling any names but this morning already I have seen utter hatred..
> 
> I just don't get it.


Some people are just fanboys or drama llamas. Then there are the people who just are always mad(internet has a lot of those). I wish the 770 would have worked out for me. By no means a bad card at all just that it's small quirks don't fit my strange lifestyle.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> http://www.hwinfo.com/ -> best choice for hardware monitoring & it's free !
> 
> And; no, the Liquid Pro will not hurt your GPU but, likely actually cool it better. It may however; void your warranty for taking your card apart? -Davis


Downloaded last version of hwinfo and don't show VRM temps too.

Can you help me ?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Downloaded last version of hwinfo and don't show VRM temps too.
> 
> Can you help me ?


The card probably has no VRM sensors that are view-able by external sources, mine don't.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The card probably has no VRM sensors that are view-able by external sources, mine don't.


Have you tried HWiNFO on your EVGA card? I'm here at work and w/ a Zotac GT240 AMP (not what I would consider a very high end card) and I can not read the VRM temps on this card but, I would think that almost all of the higher end cards would have the sensors?


----------



## BetoS13

Hi I just built my rig a couple of days ago and I bought a Gigabyte Windforce 770 4GB for some 3dsmax gpu rendering. I just wanted to know if you could run a GTX 770 (for displays) along with a GTX Titan for compute purposes (no SLI obviously). I plan to use the future Titan for iRay GPU computing only (rendering), kinda like a cheapo Maximus (Quadro-Tesla combo)... and yes I know Maximus ONLY works with Quadro + Teslas but iRay gives me the option to choose which GPU to use for rendering, that's where the Titan will come into play.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Have you tried HWiNFO on your EVGA card? I'm here at work and w/ a Zotac GT240 AMP (not what I would consider a very high end card) and I can not read the VRM temps on this card but, I would think that almost all of the higher end cards would have the sensors?


It doesn't work. Like I said, most of them don't show a reading. The only ones I have ever seen it on are custom PCB cards like the Lightning, Classies, Asus DCUII, etc.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> It doesn't work. Like I said, most of them don't show a reading. The only ones I have ever seen it on are custom PCB cards like the Lightning, Classies, Asus DCUII, etc.


yeah; just wanted to ask to be sure if you had actually tried it on your EVGA. It works on my MSI 670PEOC (and it's not a "lightning"?). Here is a shot of it "if it does" show up (about 6 lines up from the bottom) ! -Davis


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> yeah; just wanted to ask to be sure if you had actually tried it on your EVGA. It works on my MSI 670PEOC (and it's not a "lightning"?). Here is a shot of it "if it does" show up (about 6 lines up from the bottom) ! -Davis


The PE/OC cards have a custom power delivery system. IIRC MSI got in a bit of trouble with Nvidia over the 660ti/670 PE/OC cards. I have owned a crapload of GPU's within recent memory and only a small handful had VRM temp sensors you could utilize, it seems more common on the AMD 79XX series than any of the Nvidia cards. I don't think my Titan showed them either.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The PE/OC cards have a custom power delivery system. IIRC MSI got in a bit of trouble with Nvidia over the 660ti/670 PE/OC cards. I have owned a crapload of GPU's within recent memory and only a small handful had VRM temp sensors you could utilize, it seems more common on the AMD 79XX series than any of the Nvidia cards. I don't think my Titan showed them either.


Understand & wasn't "pointing any fingers" but rather, just trying to help out yenclas. And, I'd never tried it until I did on my 670 so, I just kinda figued it might work on "most if not all" of the higher end cards. However, sounds like you know what your talking about and I was mistaken. Thanks for the clarification !


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Understand & wasn't "pointing any fingers" but rather, just trying to help out yenclas. And, I'd never tried it until I did on my 670 so, I just kinda figued it might work on "most if not all" of the higher end cards. However, sounds like you know what your talking about and I was mistaken. Thanks for the clarification !


I wish it was the other way around, not really any excuse for it not to. I've had a few high end cards (I'm looking at your TFIII 7950) that would throttle due to VRM temps, luckily that one actually showed it so I was able to figure out what was dragging the performance down when the core temp seemed fine. I guess maybe they think reference cards people will just slap it in and go and never worry about it?


----------



## CannedBullets

Okay, so After I played Skyrim I opened up HWMonitor and my drivers crashed (screen went blank) but it was able to recover without me having to hit the reset button on my PC. I have 320.49. Are the beta drivers any good? For some reason this happens if I try to open something like Speedfan after a gaming session. I thought it was an issue with Speedfan but it just happened with HWMonitor.

Are the beta drivers 326.41 better than 320.49?

Yeah believe it or not I'm having more issues with the GTX 770 drivers than the drivers on my old 7850.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Okay, so After I played Skyrim I opened up HWMonitor and my drivers crashed (screen went blank) but it was able to recover without me having to hit the reset button on my PC. I have 320.49. Are the beta drivers any good? For some reason this happens if I try to open something like Speedfan after a gaming session. I thought it was an issue with Speedfan but it just happened with HWMonitor.
> 
> Are the beta drivers 326.41 better than 320.49?
> 
> Yeah believe it or not I'm having more issues with the GTX 770 drivers than the drivers on my old 7850.


I've had more stability w/ the 326.41 drivers.. "beta drivers" ???


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I've had more stability w/ the 326.41 drivers.. "beta drivers" ???


Aren't those the beta drivers? When do you guys think the next non-beta drivers will be released? I'm always unsure about anything which has "beta" in its name.


----------



## yenclas

Yesterday test my Gigabyte GTX 770 OC card to overclock and I don't put more than +40Mhz in core clock without any problems. Heaven crash at 3-4 minutes. With +40Mhz is rock solid.

I tried bump vcore at max (+0.12v) and power limit (+111%) and didn't help.

It's ok an overclock of 1177Mhz (without boost) and 1850Mhz on memory ?

I replaced thermal paste with Collaboratory Liquid pro and max temp I get with Unigine Heaven or any games was 74ºC

(Sorry by my bad English)


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> It doesn't work. Like I said, most of them don't show a reading. The only ones I have ever seen it on are custom PCB cards like the Lightning, Classies, Asus DCUII, etc.


Ha I think the 770DCUii don't have the vrm temp senor either I was asked the other day how hot they got and I said warm but not hot to the feel of my finger. I just checked with HWiNFO and MSI AB
If I remember correctly the MSI 580 lighting have core, pcb, vrm and memory temp sensors I have no idea about the 680s or 770s


----------



## RegalX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Yesterday test my Gigabyte GTX 770 OC card to overclock and I don't put more than +40Mhz in core clock without any problems. Heaven crash at 3-4 minutes. With +40Mhz is rock solid.
> 
> I tried bump vcore at max (+0.12v) and power limit (+111%) and didn't help.
> 
> It's ok an overclock of 1177Mhz (without boost) and 1850Mhz on memory ?
> 
> I replaced thermal paste with Collaboratory Liquid pro and max temp I get with Unigine Heaven or any games was 74ºC
> 
> (Sorry by my bad English)


I dont think evga 770 supperclocked card can overclock well the best I gotten mines was to 15mhz + off set If I go any higher it crashes it dosent even reach the max power limit. I used to overclock my evga 680 4gb much easier but to be honest it runs queit keeps cool and give me some great fps but not as much as my 680 when I overclocked it


----------



## defiler2k

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichiRichX*
> 
> Dunno if you guys checked out my thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1416597/the-gtx-770-cooling-mystery#post_20562970
> 
> But having a second monitor raises the core clock drastically. Temps go up by 10 whole degrees, just by having another screen plugged in.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think there is a work around to this :\
> 
> Anyone else had the same problem running multiple displays?






I have 3 monitors connected to one card and I have not had temperature increases on the core however, I do have my card under water.


----------



## defiler2k

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RegalX*
> 
> I dont think evga 770 supperclocked card can overclock well the best I gotten mines was to 15mhz + off set If I go any higher it crashes it dosent even reach the max power limit. I used to overclock my evga 680 4gb much easier but to be honest it runs quiet keeps cool and give me some great fps but not as much as my 680 when I overclocked it






It all depends on your card quite honestly, mine does OC quite well, now having multiple cards I can attest that there is variation, I have one that I can OC beyond 125+ another barely makes it to 85 and one (that I just returned for other reasons) that did +45 on all of them I was able to go past 8K in memory.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> 
> It all depends on your card quite honestly, mine does OC quite well, now having multiple cards I can attest that there is variation, I have one that I can OC beyond 125+ another barely makes it to 85 and one (that I just returned for other reasons) that did +45 on all of them I was able to go past 8K in memory.


On my MSI (now seemingly stable > beta drivers and all) the max I can get is 1354Mhz (clock) and 7800Mhz (memory) and that's w/ the: core voltage set to max, Aux voltage set to max, Mem voltage set to max, and Power target set to 109+. >not too inpressive.. ?!? As an "over clocker" but, I'm happy w/ the card now that it seems to be running stable. FYI: even w/ those settings my VRM (thought that mihgt be a "limiting" factor) only hits 10.2C (inner case ambients 31C tonight) max / so, looks like the VRM run cooler then I originally thought.. !


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> On my MSI (now seemingly stable > beta drivers and all) the max I can get is 1354Mhz (clock) and 7800Mhz (memory) and that's w/ the: core voltage set to max, Aux voltage set to max, Mem voltage set to max, and Power target set to 109+. >not too inpressive.. ?!? As an "over clocker" but, I'm happy w/ the card now that it seems to be running stable. FYI: even w/ those settings my VRM (thought that mihgt be a "limiting" factor) only hits 10.2C (inner case ambients 31C tonight) max / so, looks like the VRM run cooler then I originally thought.. !


that's a good result







glad you are enjoying your card finally But I think your vrm temp is wrong as it is impossible to run less than ambient temperature unless you got active cooling i.e. phase change or possibly you have moved your PC into a fridge







BTW I would never recommend that I might suggest a commercial freezer







even then it would be a your own risk


----------



## ds84

Which is better at stock performance, considering that i will not be overclocking it...

Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce 3x

MSI GTX 770 Twin Frostz

EVGA GTX 770 SC w/ ACX


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Which is better at *stock performance*, considering that i will not be overclocking it...
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce 3x*
> 
> MSI GTX 770 Twin Frostz
> 
> EVGA GTX 770 SC w/ ACX


*bold* text answers your question..


----------



## HavocInferno

Yup, the Gigabyte it is of those.

I think only the Zotac AMP! has higher stock clocks, but the AMP cooler is worse than the Windforce one, making for lower boost clocks than on the Gigabyte iirc.

Anyway, got my Gigabyte 770 OC two days ago. Thing's a beast. BF3 1080p Ultra gives me avg 80fps or something. Then it came to my mind how back when it came out Witcher 2's Ubersampling was claimed to only be manageable using SLI/CFX setups. So, maxed out Witcher 2 1080p including Ubersampling. Still gives me some 35fps average. That's nothing compared to the 80+ fps I get without Ubersampling though, but still impressive.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> that's a good result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you are enjoying your card finally But I think your vrm temp is wrong as it is impossible to run less than ambient temperature unless you got active cooling i.e. phase change or possibly you have moved your PC into a fridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I would never recommend that I might suggest a commercial freezer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even then it would be a your own risk


Hey Feznz, in all honesty; I didn't "water-board" the GPU but, 8c is what it is telling me !?!


----------



## feznz

I might have to concede and say congratulations Yungbenny911








I have compared our 2 results on every clock I am faster GPU core + memory and CPU still no win








I am wondering if you have a windows tweak or it is plainly a windows 8 advantage.
I even tried the 320.26 driver I found it less stable than 320.18.







if I got 2400Mhz memery that should give me about 200points but we both have 1600Mhz memory



I am a bit afraid to push too much harder I swore I could smell smoke









I might have to rip some up on the battle field instead


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I might have to concede and say congratulations Yungbenny911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have compared our 2 results on every clock I am faster GPU core + memory and CPU still no win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if you have a windows tweak or it is plainly a windows 8 advantage.
> I even tried the 320.26 driver I found it less stable than 320.18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I got 2400Mhz memery that should give me about 200points but we both have 1600Mhz memory
> 
> I am a bit afraid to push too much harder I swore I could smell smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to rip some up on the battle field instead


Windows 8 always scores higher for me over windows 7 on the same hardware. In 3Dm11 its about 500 points difference.


----------



## malmental

Tom's Hardware did an in-depth review / comparison of Win 8 vs Win 7 and in the end Win 8 was indeed a little faster including gaming..

(I know Tom's and in-depth review is kinda an oxymoron...)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I might have to concede and say congratulations Yungbenny911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have compared our 2 results on every clock I am faster GPU core + memory and CPU still no win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if you have a windows tweak or it is plainly a windows 8 advantage.
> I even tried the 320.26 driver I found it less stable than 320.18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I got 2400Mhz memery that should give me about 200points but we both have 1600Mhz memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit afraid to push too much harder I swore I could smell smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to rip some up on the battle field instead


hehehe, *drum roll*









My RAM is at 1866mhz though, and i can't remember if i overclocked it to 2000Mhz (but i doubt it though).


----------



## feznz

Ok that's it I was pulling my hair out on how to get a few extra points I wasn't sure what my exact clocks were for that run but I believe it was in the 1437-1450 range
and it took 1.6v to get to 5Ghz on the CPU








Maybe you guys have sold me Windows 8 I don't like touch screens I got a thing about fingerprints on my screen But for another 500 points + 200 points for ram that would put me in the 1400+
Any ways thanks and a round of REPs for all


----------



## ZlITTeR

Hi there im new too this forum i got my 770 back in june seen many places where they oc memory near 8ghz , for me when i past + 190 i got lowers scores or frames rate in games and it continue aswell in the +200 and over i dint feel confident too past +300 cause the card was new etc. I searched on the net about this and found nothing i need help about this kind of bug maybe its normal i remember back in time when oc intel cpu there was a zone ,performance droped and when pushing more performance going up again, maybe its this and i need too go more in the +300 like +350 i dont know.
sory for bad english im francophone mainly. thanks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I might have to concede and say congratulations Yungbenny911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have compared our 2 results on every clock I am faster GPU core + memory and CPU still no win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if you have a windows tweak or it is plainly a windows 8 advantage.
> I even tried the 320.26 driver I found it less stable than 320.18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I got 2400Mhz memery that should give me about 200points but we both have 1600Mhz memory
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit afraid to push too much harder I swore I could smell smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to rip some up on the battle field instead


The new 3dmark does like windows 8, I was consistently scoring higher than in win 7.

Futuremark systeminfo does not read memory overclocks, it just reads jedec specs so all ddr3 comes up as 1333 or 1600mhz no matter what it is actually running at, & system memory does make a difference to scores.


----------



## Scorpion49

*sigh* Now I get the sweet choice of either being stuck at idle in games or being stuck at 1084mhz all the time.... *** Nvidia. I'm about ready to just get rid of these cards, what a hassle since day 1.


----------



## BioII

add me please!


----------



## CannedBullets

Does anyone with a Gigabyte Windforce 4 GB edition notice a weird whining noise? This noise only happens in game so I think its the GPU. Weirdly enough, this whining noise goes away when I'm in a loading screen also.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The new 3dmark does like windows 8, I was consistently scoring higher than in win 7.
> 
> Futuremark systeminfo does not read memory overclocks, it just reads jedec specs so all ddr3 comes up as 1333 or 1600mhz no matter what it is actually running at, & system memory does make a difference to scores.


I almost brought a copy of windows 8 last night my friend told me about a key site I was a bit skeptical and glad I was. He has got a key from there I know it is a hacked key that might get black listed one day when the authentic copy is sold, I am going to order a legitimate copy. But I want to buy a 512Mb SSD and 2400Mhz memory as well and that way I can just swap out SSDs ready loaded windows for my super media center. so maybe a week or two I might smash the 14k barrier.

I was having another thought has anyone tried to flash the GTX 680 unlocked modded BIOS onto the GTX770? sound a bit backward but I cannot find one for the GTX 770
I am voltage restricted on higher GPU clocks I can hotwire to 1.35v any more my cards hit over voltage protection and shut down. I am still max temps of 57*C so I do have a little more headroom on temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Does anyone with a Gigabyte Windforce 4 GB edition notice a weird whining noise? This noise only happens in game so I think its the GPU. Weirdly enough, this whining noise goes away when I'm in a loading screen also.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1259672/7970-coil-whine-a-way-to-fix-it-solved
Try this


----------



## bond32

I'm very close to purchasing the msi lightning rather than going with the same 7970... I really like the voltage check points.

Edit: nvm, still sticking with the 7970.


----------



## defiler2k

Anyone with the EVGA cards noticed residue on the back of the PCB? I just got another card and I noticed some gunk on the back of the card, this is the second card I have seen this on, I initially thought I had a cooling leak and had hit the back of the board (which is highly unlikely given that I have a full cover backplate on my cards but this one out of the box was just covered.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







On the other note, I cant wait to get this thing fully filled out with GPU's! Right now with two cards this thing weighs more than 10 pounds!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NDuP8

Hey guys, recently bought myself a Gigabyte gtx 770. I am playing mostly Arma 3 these days, the problem is that I am running the game on high and only getting a maximum of 70 frames and it drops to 40 sometimes, all types of fps limiters are disabled, but the power usage graph shows that I am only using about 55 percent of the gpu. I am using evga precision at the moment for my gpu uitilty. Can someone please help me on this one? How do I use more of my gpu's power?


----------



## BioII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NDuP8*
> 
> Hey guys, recently bought myself a Gigabyte gtx 770. I am playing mostly Arma 3 these days, the problem is that I am running the game on high and only getting a maximum of 70 frames and it drops to 40 sometimes, all types of fps limiters are disabled, but the power usage graph shows that I am only using about 55 percent of the gpu. I am using evga precision at the moment for my gpu uitilty. Can someone please help me on this one? How do I use more of my gpu's power?


Fill up you rig sign so this guys can help you better.


----------



## NDuP8

Will do!


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1259672/7970-coil-whine-a-way-to-fix-it-solved
> Try this


Leaving it on overnight in the main menu of a game? Maybe, but should I just RMA the card back to Newegg? It seems to be a common issue with high end GPUs for AMD and Nvidia so I'm not sure if the card I'd get back would have no coil whine or would have worse coil whine.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Anyone with the EVGA cards noticed residue on the back of the PCB? I just got another card and I noticed some gunk on the back of the card, this is the second card I have seen this on, I initially thought I had a cooling leak and had hit the back of the board (which is highly unlikely given that I have a full cover backplate on my cards but this one out of the box was just covered.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other note, I cant wait to get this thing fully filled out with GPU's! Right now with two cards this thing weighs more than 10 pounds!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep but it wasn't as bad as that. It's from the washing of the PCB or something...I forget. Does it smell?


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep but it wasn't as bad as that. It's from the washing of the PCB or something...I forget. Does it smell?


I imagined it was something along those lines, yeah it smells and it is sticky. Card runs great though so I'm not thinking too much of it. I was concerned initially because when I received it from NewEgg the seals were missing on the box and I had a moment of did they just send me a customer return or what.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> I imagined it was something along those lines, yeah it smells and it is sticky. Card runs great though so I'm not thinking too much of it. I was concerned initially because when I received it from NewEgg the seals were missing on the box and I had a moment of did they just send me a customer return or what.


Ya from what I read on the EVGA forums since people def noticed something....was that its just different stuff that they use to wash the PCB. It's not conductive or anything and you can totally clean it off with no worry if it bothers you. It should subside as well...it won't continue sweat.


----------



## Caldeio

guys I broke my 1261 boost mark. Gave her +63mhz and got a boost of 1280. Stable but temps where to high for me. Memory is stable at 170 with that clock, but I haven't tried pushing it at all. Gpu-z still says vrel and vop not matter what clock over stock. pwr and vrel on stock. Idk whats going on, maybe it's cus my fans are up so high?

Staying stock until, I get a Corsair Air 540 case. If my temps are way better like I'm thinking they will be, I'll go to that stable clock and work from there.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Leaving it on overnight in the main menu of a game? Maybe, but should I just RMA the card back to Newegg? It seems to be a common issue with high end GPUs for AMD and Nvidia so I'm not sure if the card I'd get back would have no coil whine or would have worse coil whine.


honestly I thought they would have solved the choke whining altogether by now you would be unlucky to get another whiny card.
Its up to you what you do I thought it might be worth a shot if doesn't work then you can RMA it if it blows up you can RMA it. (which is highly unlikely)
I see some people fold for years on the same PC as long as temps are Okay.
I have had 4 RMAs with 2 Asus, MSI and OCZ and none of them were a quick and easy I would avoid RMA at all cost personally.


----------



## NBKJOKER732

Here is my MSI GTX 770 Lightning in all its glory. I am going to be getting a second one very soon along with a Asus 144hz monitor. I intend to have that setup before the launch of Battlefield 4.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBKJOKER732*
> 
> Here is my MSI GTX 770 Lightning in all its glory. I am going to be getting a second one very soon along with a Asus 144hz monitor. I intend to have that setup before the launch of Battlefield 4.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!.

BTW: Thread stats updated... Hmmm... seems like Msi gets not much love as opposed to EVGA and Gigabyte


----------



## malmental

You got me in there right, SLI WF3's...?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> You got me in there right, SLI WF3's...?


Nope, you were supposed to fill the *FORM* lol


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> You got me in there right, SLI WF3's...?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you were supposed to fill the *FORM* lol
Click to expand...

gotta find GPU-Z shot, I'm on other unit..


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice!.
> 
> BTW: Thread stats updated... Hmmm... seems like Msi gets not much love as opposed to EVGA and Gigabyte


I'm surprised given all the rave about the lightnings I thought they would be higher on the list.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> honestly I thought they would have solved the choke whining altogether by now you would be unlucky to get another whiny card.
> Its up to you what you do I thought it might be worth a shot if doesn't work then you can RMA it if it blows up you can RMA it. (which is highly unlikely)
> I see some people fold for years on the same PC as long as temps are Okay.
> I have had 4 RMAs with 2 Asus, MSI and OCZ and none of them were a quick and easy I would avoid RMA at all cost personally.


Well I ordered the card from Newegg in late July.


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> You got me in there right, SLI WF3's...?


yes SLI GOOD!! NEW


----------



## Thoth420

Some nice looking pics and setups guys.








I am so jelly on these white cases.....I want one.


----------



## Scorpion49

Well I followed suit with Thoth, back to the red side. 770's are sold, was having too many issues with the drivers. The latest and greatest was with 320.49 I was stuck at 540mhz in Borderlands 2 with super low usage, but if I updated to the newest beta the cards would get stuck at 1084mhz no matter what. Tired of dealing with it so I picked up a 7990 as I don't want to try and run two open fan cards in my mATX case with a sound card in there as well. I'll end up saving a little money overall, plus I can sell the 8 games bundle which I don't intend to use.


----------



## bmancreations

Are the drivers still not solved?

I am on 320.49 and I get a driver crash (and restart) every couple days, and I also get random reboots around the same amount of time.

I am trying to figure out if its drivers, or my card is problematic? I am on Windows 8


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well I followed suit with Thoth, back to the red side. 770's are sold, was having too many issues with the drivers. The latest and greatest was with 320.49 I was stuck at 540mhz in Borderlands 2 with super low usage, but if I updated to the newest beta the cards would get stuck at 1084mhz no matter what. Tired of dealing with it so I picked up a 7990 as I don't want to try and run two open fan cards in my mATX case with a sound card in there as well. I'll end up saving a little money overall, plus I can sell the 8 games bundle which I don't intend to use.


Oh Nice!

I was thinking of getting two or a 7990 too (just for benchmarking purposes). Someone said something about a coil whine, when you get your GPU can you give it an honest 5-10 line summary?







I'll appreciate it









BTW: for some reason, i have started getting the itch to get 780 SLI.....







... But i'll rather wait to see what AMD comes up with first.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Are the drivers still not solved?
> 
> I am on 320.49 and I get a driver crash (and restart) every couple days, and I also get random reboots around the same amount of time.
> 
> I am trying to figure out if its drivers, or my card is problematic? I am on Windows 8


I'm on the latest beta and windows 8 also. The only time i have gotten a crash this week was when i forgot to return my GPU to 24/7 clocks, and had it on 1348Mhz


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh Nice!
> 
> I was thinking of getting two or a 7990 too (just for benchmarking purposes). Someone said something about a coil whine, when you get your GPU can you give it an honest 5-10 line summary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll appreciate it


Yeah, I'll let you know what I think of it. I was... not impressed with the 6990 so hopefully this attempt is better.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I'll let you know what I think of it. I was... not impressed with the 6990 so hopefully this attempt is better.


I strongly believe it would be. And btw, did you see the 7970's price at 290$ today?







.... That's just 70$ shy from my 660 non ti. Hmmm.... If AMD keeps cutting prices like this, it would be bad for buyers though.

Imagine you buy a 9XXX GPU today for 650$, then a month later, it's 550$







... It would be impossible to sell it for anything close to what you previously bought it for, like how i sold my 660's for 410$ when i got it for 400$.

I can only imagine how much previous 7970 owners will get from their GPU's if they want to sell it for something better.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh Nice!
> 
> I was thinking of getting two or a 7990 too (just for benchmarking purposes). Someone said something about a coil whine, when you get your GPU can you give it an honest 5-10 line summary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: for some reason, i have started getting the itch to get 780 SLI.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... But i'll rather wait to see what AMD comes up with first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the latest beta and windows 8 also. The only time i have gotten a crash this week was when i forgot to return my GPU to 24/7 clocks, and had it on 1348Mhz


So that would be 326.41? Did you install it over the previous or how'd you install?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> So that would be 326.41? Did you install it over the previous or how'd you install?


Download and check the "perform clean install" check box while installing, that's how i install all my drivers. Probably why i don't get issues.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> So that would be 326.41? Did you install it over the previous or how'd you install?


Like Benny said you should be able to run more stable with the beta drivers. I started leaving my PC on 24/7 on the beta drivers no problem, I can even clock my cards a bit higher (and leave them there) than on the last official driver.


----------



## Yungbenny911

So i was able to down-sample further to *3100x1744p (5406400 Pixels)* 16:9 @ 74Hz, and i'm really really surprised at the performance of SLI 770's 2gb at this resolution







.

It just makes me wonder what the fuss about 2gb not being enough for higher resolution is







... Some people even say it's not enough for 1080p. Total mis-information







.

Here are some screenies on Crysis 3 @ Max settings, X2 SMAA. It mostly hovers around 35-45 FPS depending on the scene. At x8 MSAA, it hovers around 17-23 FPS from what i noticed


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> So i was able to down-sample further to *3100x1744p (5406400 Pixels)* 16:9 @ 74Hz, and i'm really really surprised at the performance of SLI 770's 2gb at this resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It just makes me wonder what the fuss about 2gb not being enough for higher resolution is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Some people even say it's not enough for 1080p. Total mis-information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here are some screenies on Crysis 3 @ Max settings, X2 SMAA. It mostly hovers around 35-45 FPS depending on the scene. At x8 MSAA, it hovers around 17-23 FPS from what i noticed


There is no fuss, people are simply not educated about vram usage, nor do they care to do anything besides regurgitate what is commonly posted on forums. The thing I have noticed is that most users have absolutely no idea that the number spit out on afterburner is a dynamic amount _reserved for use_, not necessarily _what the game needs to run at those settings_. In fact, every time I have run into an actual vram limitation which was apparent by the games behavior, the cards memory usage was rather low as it tried to flush unnecessary textures to regain some room.

Example: "Hurr durr OSD say I'm using 1900MB I'm hitting my limit". Its not an easy task to clear up this misconception because it is so widely perpetuated. Certainly, there are games that can run into vram issues, modded Skyrim is a great example of a game that can eat up tons of vram while not using the full capacity of the GPU itself. These are the exception, not the rule though. You also get those obnoxious people that say "well I like to play with 32xQ MSAA forced on the control panel and 2GB isn't enough for anybody because of my weird habits".


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> There is no fuss, people are simply not educated about vram usage, nor do they care to do anything besides regurgitate what is commonly posted on forums. The thing I have noticed is that most users have absolutely no idea that the number spit out on afterburner is a dynamic amount _reserved for use_, not necessarily _what the game needs to run at those settings_. In fact, every time I have run into an actual vram limitation which was apparent by the games behavior, the cards memory usage was rather low as it tried to flush unnecessary textures to regain some room.
> 
> Example: "Hurr durr OSD say I'm using 1900MB I'm hitting my limit". Its not an easy task to clear up this misconception because it is so widely perpetuated. Certainly, there are games that can run into vram issues, modded Skyrim is a great example of a game that can eat up tons of vram while not using the full capacity of the GPU itself. These are the exception, not the rule though. You also get those obnoxious people that say *"well I like to play with 32xQ MSAA forced on the control panel and 2GB isn't enough for anybody because of my weird habits".*


LOL









That's was So true and funny to read at the same time.


----------



## babyzone2

Finnally have mine done with the Water cooling today, It really helps the Temp.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> Finnally have mine done with the Water cooling today, It really helps the Temp.


Nice! Wish i had that


----------



## babyzone2

thank you


----------



## Selquist979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> Finnally have mine done with the Water cooling today, It really helps the Temp.


Looks super nice.


----------



## boe323

Is it safe to run the GPU at 80 degrees?, when im gaming I can hover between 69/80degrees, it seems that msi haven't set the fan speed high enough, of course temps are lower if I set my on fan speed curve. Oh, it is slightly oc'd, more than factory, but if the fans where running a little faster at stock I wouldn't reach 80degfrees, I mean, I cant even tell my fans are running, cant here them at all, so I don't understand why the speed is so low, there very quiet.


----------



## RichiRichX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boe323*
> 
> Is it safe to run the GPU at 80 degrees?, when im gaming I can hover between 69/80degrees, it seems that msi haven't set the fan speed high enough, of course temps are lower if I set my on fan speed curve. Oh, it is slightly oc'd, more than factory, but if the fans where running a little faster at stock I wouldn't reach 80degfrees, I mean, I cant even tell my fans are running, cant here them at all, so I don't understand why the speed is so low, there very quiet.


Hi, and welcome to the forum







Yes don't worry - 80'C will not kill your card. I also hit between 69-79'C under load. Just let the card do its thing or use your own fan curves if you feel more comfortable.


----------



## bmancreations

So if running on the beta drivers, my system ran 1 day and 11 hours, then did a random reboot.

Am I the only one still having these issues? How do I test if my card has issues?


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> So if running on the beta drivers, my system ran 1 day and 11 hours, then did a random reboot.
> 
> Am I the only one still having these issues? How do I test if my card has issues?


I haven't had any issues with the beta drivers from a reboot perspective. I did recently update my Mobo's bios and that was causing random reboots as my OC on the CPU did not save when I updated and I had to re-tweak everything but it was a CPU voltage issue instead of a Nvidia driver issue.

Are you running any OC on the CPU or GPU that could be causing instability issues?


----------



## bmancreations

None, I haven't done anything to the system. It's Windows 8 though, does that make a difference.


----------



## boe323

I don't think its the driver or your card, something else is a miss, how do I stop the voltage limiter from turning on? Its not really an issue as im not pushing the card any more than 1202 normal clock, 1265 boost, but would like to know why the limiter turns on, and how to prevent it from turning on for future reference. My power limit is 100 and temp 85. Have you reseated everything on your mobo, check sata leads etc. You mat want to run this ,Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image / SCANHEALTH and then RESTOREHEALTH if needed, I get a lot of corruption issues due to the sleep/fastboot function.


----------



## stickyh

I see that not a lot of persons own a PNY, how bad is it?


----------



## babyzone2

Thank you, the water cooling really helps a lot

they both could go up to 75 deggree when running 3d mark benchmark before. It never pass 55 now under the same setup. impressive.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickyh*
> 
> I see that not a lot of persons own a PNY, how bad is it?


Just not a card overclocker's really would want....if you are going to use it at its stock clocks they are just fine.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Just not a card overclocker's really would want....if you are going to use it at its stock clocks they are just fine.


Why? PNY sells reference PCB cards, there is nothing wrong with those. Their warranty however is suspect, as they define "lifetime" as "lifetime of the product" so on any GPU it could be 6 months down the road when a new model comes out and thats all you get.


----------



## ds84

Would like to ask if a Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB Windforce 3x O.C be good enough for the ASUS VG248QE? Would like to try gaming on 120hz with Lightboost on. Would it bottleneck the monitor, presuming i game on high/very high/ultra settings with no AA? Thanks a lot.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Would like to ask if a Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB Windforce 3x O.C be good enough for the ASUS VG248QE? Would like to try gaming on 120hz with Lightboost on. Would it bottleneck the monitor, presuming i game on high/very high/ultra settings with no AA? Thanks a lot.


that's a 1080p 120Hz monitor tight.?
I ran one of my WF3 770's @ 1080 but 60Hz monitor.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's a 1080p 120Hz monitor tight.?
> I ran one of my WF3 770's @ 1080 but 60Hz monitor.


Yeah... it is 1080p @ 144hz... But read that lightboost works best at 120hz for gaming... Jus wondering if that GPU would be able to handle it..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's a 1080p 120Hz monitor tight.?
> I ran one of my WF3 770's @ 1080 but 60Hz monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... it is 1080p @ 144hz... But read that lightboost works best at 120hz for gaming... Jus wondering if that GPU would be able to handle it..
Click to expand...

in SLI for sure...


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> in SLI for sure...


So, a single 770 wouldnt suffice?

Again, im not aiming for 120fps, but rather some like decent fps(60-80+) on 120hz mode.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> in SLI for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, a single 770 wouldnt suffice?
> 
> Again, im not aiming for 120fps, but rather some like decent fps(60-80+) on 120hz mode.
Click to expand...

I think it might be able to do that but I can't say for certain so I won't commit.
Never been in that configuration.
I will say that 'Benny' club thread owner might have the answer to that.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I think it might be able to do that but I can't say for certain so I won't commit.
> Never been in that configuration.
> I will say that 'Benny' club thread owner might have the answer to that.


Would you kindly lead me there? Thanks a lot.

I have posted on the VG248QE thread as well, though it looks a little dead, or rather it got pushed down real bad by the korean monitors' threads...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I think it might be able to do that but I can't say for certain so I won't commit.
> Never been in that configuration.
> I will say that 'Benny' club thread owner might have the answer to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you kindly lead me there? Thanks a lot.
> 
> I have posted on the VG248QE thread as well, though it looks a little dead, or rather it got pushed down real bad by the korean monitors' threads...
Click to expand...

This club thread owner, 'Yungbenny911', sorry I didn't make myself clear..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/0_50#post_20087276


----------



## Scorpion49

Single 770 will push 60-80fps in most games, but if you're running a 144hz lightboost you're gonna want more very quickly. I would plan to buy another of you do start with one


----------



## boe323

Damn it, I just found out the gaming edition msi 770 doesn't have dust removal, the company I bought it from as it listed in product overview, that's wrong. Hhhmm, I wonder if I can claim half my money back?


----------



## quid248

Noise Levels - Gigabyte WF3 vs MSI TF4 Gaming

I'm torn between these two cards literally... unfortunately Amazon in Canada is an option to "demo" both cards. I'm extremely sensitize to noise, so I need a quiet as possible rig (especially one without coil whine).

Has anybody had a chance to test the two cards side by side (more or less)?

Some reviews put the two cards identical in noise levels, while others (ie. TPU) shows the MSI TF4 Gaming card about 5 dbA quieter than it's Gigabyte counterpart.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Noise Levels - Gigabyte WF3 vs MSI TF4 Gaming
> 
> I'm torn between these two cards literally... unfortunately Amazon in Canada is an option to "demo" both cards. I'm extremely sensitize to noise, so I need a quiet as possible rig (especially one without coil whine).
> 
> Has anybody had a chance to test the two cards side by side (more or less)?
> 
> Some reviews put the two cards identical in noise levels, while others (ie. TPU) shows the MSI TF4 Gaming card about 5 dbA quieter than it's Gigabyte counterpart.
> 
> Any input is appreciated.


The MSI should be quieter, but the difference in both GPU's noise level will be practically un-noticeable. I have two MSI 770's gaming edition, and i can't hear them over my freaking loud H100 cooler







.

If i were you, I'll go with anyone that's cheaper.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Noise Levels - Gigabyte WF3 vs MSI TF4 Gaming
> 
> I'm torn between these two cards literally... unfortunately Amazon in Canada is an option to "demo" both cards. I'm extremely sensitize to noise, so I need a quiet as possible rig (especially one without coil whine).
> 
> Has anybody had a chance to test the two cards side by side (more or less)?
> 
> Some reviews put the two cards identical in noise levels, while others (ie. TPU) shows the MSI TF4 Gaming card about 5 dbA quieter than it's Gigabyte counterpart.
> 
> Any input is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI should be quieter, but the difference in both GPU's noise level will be practically un-noticeable. I have two MSI 770's gaming edition, and i can't hear them over my freaking loud H100 cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If i were you, I'll go with anyone that's cheaper.
Click to expand...

and I have SLI WF3 770's....
even with the third fan (2 extra in SLI) I'm idling @ 29 - 31C and max gaming @ 65C.
they're quiet but I do believe the MSI is like a fraction quieter..


----------



## quid248

Thanks for the input. I'm going by TPU which seems to have a proper protocol for noise measurement.

I'm under the assumption, bigger fans and lower rpms = less noise.

Is there any concern I should have going with the MSI vs the Gigabye in terms of OCing ability and of course the dreaded possibliity of "coil whine"?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'm going by TPU which seems to have a proper protocol for noise measurement.
> 
> I'm under the assumption, bigger fans and lower rpms = less noise.
> 
> Is there any concern I should have going with the MSI vs the Gigabye in terms of OCing ability and of course the dreaded possibliity of "coil whine"?


I got lucky it seems with my WF3's, both ASIC's are 85% and I'm on stock BIOS, not even modded.
Most others are on modded BIOS.
1277MHz (boost) and +400 on memory with both in sync..


----------



## boe323

I went with msi 770 gaming oc 4gb edition, its extremely quiet, I thought the fans weren't working at all to start with, until I found out it doesn't have dust removal lol, my fans are running properly, very quiet. Ive clocked mine @ 1202, with 1265 boost clock, no voltage adjust, temp adjusted to 85 to stop throttle as temps reach 80 in occt, memory clocked to 1815, still runs quiet at 80degrees, if fans were running faster, temps wouldnt get over 60. Slight whining when running windows performance experience index while overclocked, not heard it in gaming or occt. Type of performance I get from bf3, all turnd up to max, between 70/140fps, some places even more, on 1080p.


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boe323*
> 
> I went with msi 770 gaming oc 4gb edition, its extremely quiet, I thought the fans weren't working at all to start with, until I found out it doesn't have dust removal lol, my fans are running properly, very quiet. Ive clocked mine @ 1202, with 1265 boost clock, no voltage adjust


Not too shabby. What is your ASIC score on the MSI?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'm going by TPU which seems to have a proper protocol for noise measurement.
> 
> I'm under the assumption, bigger fans and lower rpms = less noise.
> 
> Is there any concern I should have going with the MSI vs the Gigabye in terms of OCing ability and of course the dreaded possibliity of "coil whine"?


My two gaming edition 770's both clock at 1333/1346Mhz at Max oc (single card wise) but in sli, they do 1320mhz. And no coil whine...









You should be able to achieve the same or higher Mhz on a WF3 770, but all in all, it depends on the GPU itself, not necessarily the brand of GPU. (Unless it's unlocked, that's when brand can come into play e.g... MSI lightnings or Evga classifieds are knows to clock higher than any other versions due to unlocked voltages)


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> My two gaming edition 770's both clock at 1333/1346Mhz at Max oc (single card wise) but in sli, they do 1320mhz.


That's a nice OC. What's your fans/temp like at that OC?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'm going by TPU which seems to have a proper protocol for noise measurement.
> 
> I'm under the assumption, bigger fans and lower rpms = less noise.
> 
> Is there any concern I should have going with the MSI vs the Gigabye in terms of OCing ability and of course the dreaded possibliity of "coil whine"?
> 
> 
> 
> My two gaming edition 770's both clock at 1333/1346Mhz at Max oc (single card wise) but in sli, they do 1320mhz. And no coil whine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to achieve the same or higher Mhz on a WF3 770, but all in all, it depends on the GPU itself, not necessarily the brand of GPU. (Unless it's unlocked, that's when brand can come into play e.g... MSI lightnings or Evga classifieds are knows to clock higher than any other versions due to unlocked voltages)
Click to expand...

modded BIOS.?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I just thought I would post this.......
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2094 Giga WF3 *760 SLI 1355 / 3628 11922*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/767802
Because im the king of


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I just thought I would post this.......
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2094 Giga WF3 *760 SLI 1355 / 3628 11922*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/767802
> Because im the king of


Posting the 760 benchies in the 770 club, off topic & out to pick a fight









Being out of your weight class, it should end in: 760s







770s


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks for your support man sheesh








Yes I want the attention of two members here , they know who they are .........


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> That's a nice OC. What's your fans/temp like at that OC?


I've found out that it greatly depends on the game being played, and the target frame rate. If the GPU usage is about 90%-100% in SLI, which mostly happens in very demanding games like Crysis 3, Metro LL, Sleeping Dogs, e.t.c., the Temps on the top card can get up to 87c, and the lower card can hover around the mid-low 70's.

But on other games that don't require much GPU usage; lets say.... 70%-79% GPU usage on both cards, in a game like NFS Most wanted 2012 locked at 60 FPS. The temp would be really really low compared to crysis 3. If the target frame has been reached, they won't need to run any faster than what's needed, so they run cooler.

Just for reference:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*NFS Most Wanted 2012 @2880x1620p. Top GPU @ 69c, Lower GPU @ 60c*

*Crysis 3 @ 2880x1620p. Top GPU @ 85c, Lower GPU @ 72c*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> modded BIOS.?


@ 1.212mv, yes, it's modded







. It was at 1.200mv, the +12mv just helped it become more stable at those clocks.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks for your support man sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I want the attention of two members here , they know who they are .........


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Right on cue as well


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Right on cue as well


Would you mind running 3Dmark11 on those 760's? I would be curious how they compare to my 660 OEM models which were also 1152 shader parts (I think the 760 is based on them rather than the normal 660).


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks for your support man sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I want the attention of two members here , they know who they are .........


LOL You got my attention...

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/767802/fs/735878

Compared to my 770's score, you are just 23% slower on the graphics, and considering the price you got yours is probably 53% Cheaper, that's actually a very nice bang for buck setup. But oh well... It's just 800$







. And i probably can't run Crysis 3 @ 3100X1744p x2 SMAA with those 760's. Even though they have great price, it still comes down to performance.

IMO for the price, 770's are a great balance between the Expensive Nvidia Gaming GPU's and the Cheap Bang for buck Nvidia Gaming GPU's. You're gaining a lot of performance, but you're not loosing too much price/performance ratio while doing so.


----------



## feznz

I finally had my first in game driver crash last night
I had my friends two boys around and I was showing them my PC and trying to convert them from the PlayStation.
any way as you do they were taking turns in BF3 online for about an hour and a half but in the end the conversion to online and keyboard and mouse proved too hard so we switched to campaign.
so starting on Semper Fidelis they managed to get to The Great Destroyer the final chapter on campaign and it crashed loading
so after 5 solid hours of non stop gaming I had an issue







is it me I also have the driver crash after 55 hours is this the issues everyone is experiencing?
I simply haven't encountered these problems because I turn off my PC every night and I only game for a maximum 2-3 hours at a time.


----------



## quid248

Hmm... just noticed the 4GB version of the MSI card has a backplate (pic on Amazon). This might be the card for me.... hides that ugly brown PCB (even though my case is windowless).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Would you mind running 3Dmark11 on those 760's? I would be curious how they compare to my 660 OEM models which were also 1152 shader parts (I think the 760 is based on them rather than the normal 660).


Sure thing dude . Here is my first pass......

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7005757

and heres a SLI 770 4Gb effort for comparison.......

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6922036
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LOL You got my attention...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/767802/fs/735878
> 
> Compared to my 770's score, you are just 23% slower on the graphics, and considering the price you got yours is probably 53% Cheaper, that's actually a very nice bang for buck setup. But oh well... It's just 800$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And i probably can't run Crysis 3 @ 3100X1744p x2 SMAA with those 760's. Even though they have great price, it still comes down to performance.
> 
> IMO for the price, 770's are a great balance between the Expensive Nvidia Gaming GPU's and the Cheap Bang for buck Nvidia Gaming GPU's. You're gaining a lot of performance, but you're not loosing too much price/performance ratio while doing so.


That's what I like here explanations that even my truckie brain can understand








The comparison is a nice touch too








Well done you beat my 660ti TRI by a measly 21pts
















http://www.3dmark.com/fs/724289

770 4gb Phantom SLI Thank god u haven't beaten this one just yet









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/700837


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sure thing dude . Here is my first pass......


Kewl, looks like they did exactly what I thought they did. They just gave a slightly improved die full bus width (256-bit rather than 192-bit). My cards were at 1346mhz for this run and I'm about 2000 points lower on the GPU side: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6288239

I know they needed more bandwidth, I gained more fps scaling the memory up 1000mhz than the GPU itself from 1200 to 1300.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks for your support man sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I want the attention of two members here , they know who they are .........


I think similar, win or lose it's still fun to try to take on the big guys. In their club thread is a bit unusual









Guess I didn't need to point out the obvious outcome


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I finally had my first in game driver crash last night
> I had my friends two boys around and I was showing them my PC and trying to convert them from the PlayStation.
> any way as you do they were taking turns in BF3 online for about an hour and a half but in the end the conversion to online and keyboard and mouse proved too hard so we switched to campaign.
> so starting on Semper Fidelis they managed to get to The Great Destroyer the final chapter on campaign and it crashed loading
> so after 5 solid hours of non stop gaming I had an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it me I also have the driver crash after 55 hours is this the issues everyone is experiencing?
> I simply haven't encountered these problems because I turn off my PC every night and I only game for a maximum 2-3 hours at a time.


Not everyone but enough for nvidia to acknowledge the problem.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *Sure thing dude . Here is my first pass......*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7005757
> 
> *770 4gb Phantom SLI Thank god u haven't beaten this one just yet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/700837


Hehehe I don't think i would be beating that anytime soon.... Those 4gb 770's though







... Did you really push them? Because i think they should still have more in them. They're 7.1% slower than mine in 3dmark11. (*22707* VS *24314*)

And those 760's are 30% slower







, (*18682* VS *24314*).... still well worth the 500 Bucks though compared to 770's price/performance


----------



## Thoth420

Since we are in an







state of mind. I know alot of you guys got Blacklist free with your card so....anyone who wants to do coop or mp add me: Swotchblod on Uplay I think. thoth150 on steam


----------



## Yungbenny911

The only game i have on Steam is Burnout Paradise







, and i got it for free from a guy on OCN yesterday







... I wish i had a real 3100X1744P







minotor... Even downsampling shows the major difference!



Spoiler: Comparison (Open Images in New Tab and look at the rock and grass) The screenshot does not show the real difference






Spoiler: 1920x1080









Spoiler: 3100x1744


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> That's a nice OC. What's your fans/temp like at that OC?


I have two EVGA ACX's with a similar OC and before I put them under water I was getting in the range of 70-79C for the top card and about 10 less on the bottom card while playing Metro. Now that they are under water they hover between 38-40C while gaming.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I've found out that it greatly depends on the game being played, and the target frame rate. If the GPU usage is about 90%-100% in SLI, which mostly happens in very demanding games like Crysis 3, Metro LL, Sleeping Dogs, e.t.c., the Temps on the top card can get up to 87c, and the lower card can hover around the mid-low 70's.
> 
> But on other games that don't require much GPU usage; lets say.... 70%-79% GPU usage on both cards, in a game like NFS Most wanted 2012 locked at 60 FPS. The temp would be really really low compared to crysis 3. If the target frame has been reached, they won't need to run any faster than what's needed, so they run cooler.
> 
> Just for reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *NFS Most Wanted 2012 @2880x1620p. Top GPU @ 69c, Lower GPU @ 60c*
> 
> *Crysis 3 @ 2880x1620p. Top GPU @ 85c, Lower GPU @ 72c*





@ 1.212mv, yes, it's modded







. It was at 1.200mv, the +12mv just helped it become more stable at those clocks.

Benny, how did you mod your BIOS? I cant get the extra +12mv to stick for the life of me on these things.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I think similar, win or lose it's still fun to try to take on the big guys. In their club thread is a bit unusual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I didn't need to point out the obvious outcome


I knew what I was doing







I used to hassel those two on the 660ti club so I knew what I was getting into , having a firestrike score higher than old mates was my back-up LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hehehe I don't think i would be beating that anytime soon.... Those 4gb 770's though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Did you really push them? Because i think they should still have more in them. They're 7.1% slower than mine in 3dmark11. (*22707* VS *24314*)
> 
> And those 760's are 30% slower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , (*18682* VS *24314*).... still well worth the 500 Bucks though compared to 770's price/performance


No I didn't push em hard enough , had too many benchies to do with them in different configs with limited time








I will be going TRI SLI before IB-E arrives and then we shall see


----------



## CannedBullets

Yeah I noticed this weird graphical glitch in Skyrim on this mod called Falskaar. The rest of my rig is in my signature and I have the latest non-beta driver which was clean installed (320.49). This area in Falskaar is the only place where this weird graphical hiccup happens and I have to stand in a certain area for it to occur.

Any ideas? GPU issue? Drivers issue? Issue with the Skyrim mod this occurred on?


----------



## boe323

Where do I get the asic score. EDIT: 75.1


----------



## boe323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> modded BIOS.?


The gaming edition 770 from msi is unlocked, I can adjust voltage, but I have to install the beta of afterburner, for some reason the voltage don't work on the official release, unless it was a skin issue.


----------



## Micko

Good news guys!

New beta of MSI Afterburner just came out and it brings improved support (voltage unlocking) for cards which have NCP4206 voltage regulator. According to Uniwinder, that chip is used on many reference GTX 6xx/7xx/Titan cards.

Link to official thread at Guru3D

Uniwinder's post where he explains how to unlock the voltage

I tried the tweak and it really works. Out of the box, 1.212mv was the limit for my card and after the tweak, upper limit is 1.300mv.
At 1.212mv, i could finish the Valley with 1267Mhz boost clock and at 1.3v card passed at 1333Mhz. Not bad. Temps were about 7-8 C higher.

However, voltage does not drop when card is idling, so I won't be using this tweak for everyday gaming. Benching is another story though..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micko*
> 
> Good news guys!
> 
> New beta of MSI Afterburner just came out and it brings improved support (voltage unlocking) for cards which have NCP4206 voltage regulator. According to Uniwinder, that chip is used on many reference GTX 6xx/7xx/Titan cards.
> 
> Link to official thread at Guru3D
> 
> Uniwinder's post where he explains how to unlock the voltage
> 
> I tried the tweak and it really works. Out of the box, 1.212mv was the limit for my card and after the tweak, upper limit is 1.300mv.
> At 1.212mv, i could finish the Valley with 1267Mhz boost clock and at 1.3v card passed at 1333Mhz. Not bad. Temps were about 7-8 C higher.
> 
> However, voltage does not drop when card is idling, so I won't be using this tweak for everyday gaming. Benching is another story though..


What? (O_O)

Are ya serious? lol What Version of 770 do you have?


----------



## Micko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What? (O_O)
> 
> Are ya serious? lol What Version of 770 do you have?


MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr

Twin Frozr is awesome cooler and silent as well (can't hear it over case fans). It can handle the extra voltage but I don't feel comfortable running 1.3v 24/7 so I will skip this tweak until Uniwinder finds a way to make voltage drop at idle.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micko*
> 
> MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr
> 
> Twin Frozr is awesome cooler and silent as well (can't hear it over case fans). It can handle the extra voltage but I don't feel comfortable running 1.3v 24/7 so I will skip this tweak until Uniwinder finds a way to make voltage drop at idle.


There are two MSI 770's i know of. Gaming and Lightning, is your's yellow or red?


----------



## Micko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There are two MSI 770's i know of. Gaming and Lightning, is your's yellow or red?


Red. It is MSI 770 Gaming edition. "Gaming" sounds kinda cheap, so I've labeled it as Twin Frozr in my sig.


----------



## jezzer

Sounds good if it works on more cards, cannot bother to check atm because i am kinda pissed after finding out almost every game i like has issues with the GTX 770/Drivers
Since i had them i was only benching. When i started playing games, **** hit the fan..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micko*
> 
> Red. It is MSI 770 Gaming edition. "Gaming" sounds kinda cheap, so I've labeled it as Twin Frozr in my sig.


I have the gaming edition too, do you have a guide on how you did yours? I'll like to try it on mine









Edit: nevermind, i found out myself


----------



## Micko

Sure. Close the Afterburner. First you'll have to edit .cfg file found in your MSI Afterburner\Profiles folder



Then, you should add these two lines under the [Settings]



After that, start the Afterburner. It might ask you if you want to restart Windows so it can detect the default settings or something. I did let it reboot, just in case.
And now you can change the voltage up to 1300mV. Notice how according to Afterburner voltage is constant 1219mV even when the card is idling at 135MHz, while GPUZ shows it as 0.862mV. I am still not sure which of two programs has it right.


----------



## boe323

I don't understand why you have to tweak the beta of afterburner, I don't havr to tweak it, it should be an off set voltage that's why it shows the same voltage for low and high I think. Do you get more over volting if you use the tweak, as mine stands now I can off set to +12, but undervolt to -100


----------



## Yungbenny911

This new Afterburner renders the MSI lightning useless







.... My gaming Edition at 1.3v was able to bench at 1385Mhz.... Hehehe, I had a good feeling about the 770, turns out it was well worth the purchase... Take this 7970!









This is my first pass.


Spoiler: GPU-Z








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027087


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 770 4gb Phantom SLI Thank god u haven't beaten this one just yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/700837


Oh well... Turns out that It did not take that long to beat your score










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1093957


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1094560


----------



## DarkSamus

@Yungbenny911

Maybe I should loan my 770s to HOMECINEMA-PC again


----------



## feznz

Yungbenny nice benches I am still coming for the crown
just when I got the time.
just wondering what would you get if you used a valid graphics driver?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> @Yungbenny911
> 
> Maybe I should loan my 770s to HOMECINEMA-PC again


Maybe you should, he was probably not trying to go all out on your GPU's, cos they cost some money







.... But i have the opportunity to set mine on fire without regretting it if anything goes wrong








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Yungbenny nice benches I am still coming for the crown
> just when I got the time.
> just wondering what would you get if you used a valid graphics driver?


I had to roll back to that driver people randomly complained about. I think it's 320.19 AKA Nvidia GPU Killer









With the latest drivers, and anyone after that one, i get about 56.8 FPS in Valley, even at such high clock speeds







. But with 320.19 at the same clocks, i get 57.2 FPS









I posted this earlier in the Valley Thread.

*Yungbenny911--- 3770K @ 4.8Ghz ---- SLI 770 ; 1346Mhz (core) / 1978Mhz (mem) ---- 106.3 ---- 4446*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Yungbenny911--- 3770K @ 4.8Ghz ---- 770 ; 1374Mhz (core) / 1954Mhz (mem) ---- 57.2 ---- 2391*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Maybe you should, he was probably not trying to go all out on your GPU's, cos they cost some money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... But i have the opportunity to set mine on fire without regretting it if anything goes wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to roll back to that driver people randomly complained about. I think it's 320.19 AKA Nvidia GPU Killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]]


LOL do it they are under warrantee we need some brave people to put some competition out there









Is there a driver that no one has complained about yet

Still very nice valley scores as well









Just still deciding on hardware for windows 8 i.e new SSD + ram I kind of thinking of buying out of the states as limited selection here in NZ
I guess I still have the advantage of GPU voltage of 1.35v for benching
But to be honest I game @ 1200mhz core boost for my setup as that will keep min frames above 60 any higher settings I run out of Vram 5670x1080 = 6MP of textures
But as you have always said it is the best value for money without trading off too much performance.


----------



## 66racer

Yeah with 320.18 I had my best scores too.

Man I have been so busy lately moveing and work I havent really used my pc much. Anything new happen the past 2-3 weeks? Scanning newegg just saw galaxy actually has a balls out white 770 which was nice to see. Not enough of those crazy themes!

Anyone see any performance numbers from bf4 on a 770 yet? I havent been in here but figure someone on alpha/beta gameplay might have had some early numbers







Dont have much gaming time but thats the game im waiting for.

Have a great weekend guys!

(edit)
DAM im jealous over the msi gaming volt control!!! lol nice to have a gamer card now a days! I wish I could overvolt since I put an h70 cooler on mine...Hardware mod is my only choice, that or go asus extreme but I DDOOOOOO not want to ditch matx! lol I have thought about it but man I really like the much smaller case especially after putting the 770 under water.

See what I mean, fits the top of the desk just fine







Excuse the mess, still unpacking


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah with 320.18 I had my best scores too.
> 
> Man I have been so busy lately moveing and work I havent really used my pc much. Anything new happen the past 2-3 weeks? Scanning newegg just saw galaxy actually has a balls out white 770 which was nice to see. Not enough of those crazy themes!
> 
> Anyone see any performance numbers from bf4 on a 770 yet? I havent been in here but figure someone on alpha/beta gameplay might have had some early numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have much gaming time but thats the game im waiting for.
> 
> Have a great weekend guys!
> 
> (edit)
> DAM im jealous over the msi gaming volt control!!! lol nice to have a gamer card now a days! I wish I could overvolt since I put an h70 cooler on mine...Hardware mod is my only choice, that or go asus extreme but I DDOOOOOO not want to ditch matx! lol I have thought about it but man I really like the much smaller case especially after putting the 770 under water.
> 
> See what I mean, fits the top of the desk just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess, still unpacking


Oh nice clean looking table lol. Mine is a mess









And nothing BIG has happened up till now







, apart from the fact that MSI gaming edition 770's are now unlocked ofcourse







.


----------



## Ehpik

So do the MSI GTX 770 gaming edition ones have waterblocks for 'em yet? Just curious.


----------



## boe323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> So do the MSI GTX 770 gaming edition ones have waterblocks for 'em yet? Just curious.


Nope, but evga does, im curious as to why my default clock is only 1085 on my msi gaming oc 4gb?, I thought it was supposed to be 1137 default?. Do you think evga precision as done something, I pressed the default button on precision.


----------



## quid248

Doesn't the MSI have three modes... perhaps that's the "ECO" setting?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I finally had my first in game driver crash last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it me I also have the driver crash after 55 hours is this the issues everyone is experiencing?
> I simply haven't encountered these problems because I turn off my PC every night and I only game for a maximum 2-3 hours at a time.


God, I should be so lucky ! To change things up last night I tried playing Cry3 w/in 30min I got 2 driver "lock ups"; had to hit ctl+alt+del just to get out of it. So, I went back from 326.41 to 326.19 (yes beta) and now I'm able to play Cry3. It seems like different games work better w/ one driver or the other? I'm this (right now) close to RMA'ing my 770L. It's just not worth the head aches & frustration! I contacted Nvidia and they said they'd send me a "loaner" card if I would send mine to them so they could canabalize it but, I'm not sure what I'd get: Some POS card or another 770L or what and in the end what would I get back? I'm tempted just because I'm so curious what in the "H" is wrong w/ my card: when it works, it works flawlessly. But, just when you think everything is okay it starts getting screwy again!?!

P.S. I purchased a MSI 670 PE OC just haven't installed it yet (till last night thought I finally had my 770 card sorted out). The guy I got it off of on ebay mailed me and told me what a deal I got on it and that he had just upgraded to a MSI 770G and "nothing but issues", he is now in major regret for upgrading: go figure ! lol -Davis


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boe323*
> 
> Damn it, I just found out the gaming edition msi 770 doesn't have dust removal, the company I bought it from as it listed in product overview, that's wrong. Hhhmm, I wonder if I can claim half my money back?


Are you sure: My MSI 660 OC & 660 ti both have it !!!


----------



## hotwheels1997

Question to all 770's owners.If i get a positive response from EVGA for international warranty,i'll be buying 770 .
My options are:
EVGA SuperClocked w/ ACX Cooling 02G-P4-2774-KR GeForce GTX 770 2GB 256-bit
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 DUAL SuperClocked 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 02G-P4-2776-KR
Difference is 5 dollars.For which one should I go? I want the best OC performance + best temp's(noise isn't much of an issue,recently bought sound isolating headphones) and of course,build quality?
I'll be buying it from Newegg and bring it back to Bulgaria .Then i'll have to send it to Germany if needed to RMA,i want to not have any need to do so.
The first one has more positive reviews and is winner of 22 awards.Should I get it just to be sure or should I get the one with dual bios switch.I doubt i'll install custom BIOS,i'm actually dead sure i won't.
Last question: How often does a 770 from EVGA hits 1300mhz ? Which of these two above have bigger chances?
UPDATE: They answered,there is indeed global warranty.I decided to buy the first one,it has proven itself and i don't need dual bios.


----------



## feznz

I have been looking hard at windows 8 I kind of want to get it but I find it complicated and I have conflicting information Google returns lower scores with win8 but members here say higher scores with win8 than windows 7 I am confused I really would upgrade to 8 if were unanimously agreed 8 was an advantage for gaming/ benching then to throw a real spanner in the works I found this;
http://hwbot.org/news/9824_breaking_windows_8_benchmark_results_no_longer_accepted_at_hwbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> God, I should be so lucky ! To change things up last night I tried playing Cry3 w/in 30min I got 2 driver "lock ups"; had to hit ctl+alt+del just to get out of it. So, I went back from 326.41 to 326.19 (yes beta) and now I'm able to play Cry3. It seems like different games work better w/ one driver or the other? I'm this (right now) close to RMA'ing my 770L. It's just not worth the head aches & frustration! I contacted Nvidia and they said they'd send me a "loaner" card if I would send mine to them so they could canabalize it but, I'm not sure what I'd get: Some POS card or another 770L or what and in the end what would I get back? I'm tempted just because I'm so curious what in the "H" is wrong w/ my card: when it works, it works flawlessly. But, just when you think everything is okay it starts getting screwy again!?!
> 
> P.S. I purchased a MSI 670 PE OC just haven't installed it yet (till last night thought I finally had my 770 card sorted out). The guy I got it off of on ebay mailed me and told me what a deal I got on it and that he had just upgraded to a MSI 770G and "nothing but issues", he is now in major regret for upgrading: go figure ! lol -Davis


I would seriously put your card in a friends machine to test it for you I would but I am on another continent







before you RMA
I once had a Asus GTX 275 and brought a second for SLI I thought it was DOA I sent it back they tested it and said it was Okay I got it back and put it in my Asus striker III mobo and it would not work I was about to abuse the supplier but I thought I better double check it with a friends PC and it works actually I put it in 3 friends PCs all a okay. But it would not work in my PC no matter what I did. so I sold it and brought a SH identical card and it worked, I have no idea why.


----------



## boe323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Are you sure: My MSI 660 OC & 660 ti both have it !!!


Yep 100% sure, my fans don't spin backwards at full rpm for 30 seconds, they start up as normal, despite the website saying advanced twinfrozer iv, dust removal technology.


----------



## boe323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Doesn't the MSI have three modes... perhaps that's the "ECO" setting?


Even after resetting everything and rebooting, the default is 1085. Shouldn't have to use software to change the clock speed, when its advertised at 1137 OC. If I use the gaming app to set the speed, it just stays at 1137, doesn't clock down when idle.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Maybe you should, he was probably not trying to go all out on your GPU's, cos they cost some money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... But i have the opportunity to set mine on fire without regretting it if anything goes wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to roll back to that driver people randomly complained about. I think it's 320.19 AKA Nvidia GPU Killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the latest drivers, and anyone after that one, i get about 56.8 FPS in Valley, even at such high clock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But with 320.19 at the same clocks, i get 57.2 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this earlier in the Valley Thread.
> 
> *Yungbenny911--- 3770K @ 4.8Ghz ---- SLI 770 ; 1346Mhz (core) / 1978Mhz (mem) ---- 106.3 ---- 4446*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911--- 3770K @ 4.8Ghz ---- 770 ; 1374Mhz (core) / 1954Mhz (mem) ---- 57.2 ---- 2391*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very impressive


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This new Afterburner renders the MSI lightning useless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... My gaming Edition at 1.3v was able to bench at 1385Mhz.... Hehehe, I had a good feeling about the 770, turns out it was well worth the purchase... Take this 7970!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first pass.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027087
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660
> Oh well... Turns out that It did not take that long to beat your score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1093957
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1094560


Nicely played , but ive still got this one left for you to have a crack at
http://www.3dmark.com/results/3dm11


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nicely played , but ive still got this one left for you to have a crack at
> http://www.3dmark.com/results/3dm11


Your avatar drives me crazy... its from this stupid Navy anti-spice video we have had to watch about a dozen times.


----------



## Ehpik

Once I get my 770 back, I'd like to join this club.


----------



## boe323

In regards to the msi 770 gaming oc not having dust removal, the website I purchased the card from offered me a full refund, and also updated the sales page and removed the entry saying the card has it, I decided to keep the card anyway, just happy they updated the website.


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boe323*
> 
> In regards to the msi 770 gaming oc not having dust removal, the website I purchased the card from offered me a full refund, and also updated the sales page and removed the entry saying the card has it, I decided to keep the card anyway, just happy they updated the website.


I would contact MSI, it's a feature touted everywhere... either all the review sites don't check their sources or you've got a dud card.


----------



## CannedBullets

New beta driver, 326.80. Looks like I'll need it for Splinter Cell: Blacklist, but I wish it was a non-beta driver.


----------



## Krazee

Sitting at work, download the new drivers on my home pc. LOVE IT!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I would seriously put your card in a friends machine to test it for you I would but I am on another continent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before you RMA
> I once had a Asus GTX 275 and brought a second for SLI I thought it was DOA I sent it back they tested it and said it was Okay I got it back and put it in my Asus striker III mobo and it would not work I was about to abuse the supplier but I thought I better double check it with a friends PC and it works actually I put it in 3 friends PCs all a okay. But it would not work in my PC no matter what I did. so I sold it and brought a SH identical card and it worked, I have no idea why.


Tried it in another of mine w/ the same results: some drivers work w/ some games but, not w/ others. Just more of the same issue. It sounds like Thoth and I are the only ones that were having non-stop problems (no matter what). I think I'm just going to go ahead and RMA.I can use the 670 PE OC for now.









Other Rig:
Antec 900
Asus P5K3
Intel E8600 @ 3.8Ghz O.C.
Crucial Ballistic 8Gb DDR3
Raidmax RX-850
Samsung F3 1Gb (HD103SJ)
Win/7 Ultimate 64bit
This one runs 100% stable 24/7 w/ a MSI 660Ti O.C. Edition
Originally didn't think the 770 card would fit in the Antec 900 w/o removing the HDD cage but, it cleared it by about 3mm ! lol..


----------



## Ehpik

Just got my replacement 770 before work. Once I get off, I'll install and try and join this club.


----------



## stnz

I myself got a GTX 770 SC w/ ACX,
A question : anybody noticed fps drops while playing CS:GO ?
I run it at low, every single setting is at the lowest value, I'm usually having 300 constant fps during match,
But as soon as I enter a deathmatch with +20 players, my fps drops progressively to be between 100 to 200..
Anybody has this issue as well ?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Good grief: "326.80" (beta), I'll try it but, my on last shot on this sucker.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Good grief: "326.80" (beta), I'll try it but, my on last shot on this sucker.


I haven't had any issues with it so far. I wouldn't have stuck with 320.49 but 326.80 optimized Nvidia GPUs for Splinter Cell: Blacklist.


----------



## Ehpik

Ohhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaah!


Nice and just the man I am looking for.









Just wondering if you can run me a test on your 770. What is your idle RPMs (and percentage) and RPMS at 25, 50, 75, 100% Fan (stock clocks)?

Thanks!

EDIT: Got the info, thanks!


----------



## BioII

Hi guys! i got evga ACX one and i need some advice to OC it. whats is my max temp, volts and clocks. thanks


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> EDIT: Got the info, thanks!


Any time! Glad I could help!


----------



## lukelev07

Hey guys what sort of baseline should I look for when overclocking this thing. I am using EVGA's OC software and have the ACX cooler 770.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukelev07*
> 
> Hey guys what sort of baseline should I look for when overclocking this thing. I am using EVGA's OC software and have the ACX cooler 770.


If you mean max oc, they seem to range anywhere from 1240-1340mhz. The extra voltage really only gives you another 15mhz or so. Memory ranges from 7600-8100mhz. I can bench at 8000mhz but dont care to game past 7400mhz in the summer at least. I game at 1320mhz while having a max valley bench of 1372mhz. Think 1340mhz might be 24/7 stable but havent played more than 1hr at that.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> If you mean max oc, they seem to range anywhere from 1240-1340mhz. The extra voltage really only gives you another 15mhz or so. Memory ranges from 7600-8100mhz. I can bench at 8000mhz but dont care to game past 7400mhz in the summer at least. I game at 1320mhz while having a max valley bench of 1372mhz. Think 1340mhz might be 24/7 stable but havent played more than 1hr at that.


I have mine tunes to 1352 for 24/7 uptime however I get them up to 1372 when benching. For some reason I can't get the over volt to stick any longer so I can't get past 1372.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Re: 326.80 (beta) Played Cry3 tonight w/o any problems for about 30Min / switched over to BFBC and Full-On: "BSOD" after 3min. None of these dirvers work on one game or the other. I have completely remove any other software other then "gaming" software; no, Office, No IE10, No Chrome etc: only Firefox (which BF3 needs to run)!
That's it: I'm sending my 770L back / purchased it from N-Egg, so I'm going to have to through MSI to RMA the sucker. Wish I had purchased MicroCTR - The accept returns "no questions asked" - they'd even just accept my return and refund back to my credit card. GRRRR !!!
Is there anyone out there w/ an MSI 770 "Lightning" that isn't having problems?


----------



## babyzone2

Hi everyone, I had mine machine setuped with custom water cooling. It had been running fine for almost a week. just have some questions here:

1. I have a PS from Corsair, TX750. I have a 3770K clocks @4.7G with 1.250v. Two EVGA GTX770 clocks @1300.

Is this Power supply enough? (I think it is barely ok, IMO)

2. The custome cooling i built up has a D5 pump from Swiftech named MCP655, I have two Rads, a XSPC AX360, and a EX240. one on top and the other at the bottom. The AX360 has 3 fans on top doing pull, only one under it, and it does the pushing. The EX240 has four fans , two front , two at the back. There are total 6 for the EX240 if includes the two mounted on the side door. The loop only covers the two cards and the CPU. I didnt do the MB (planning to though), or the memories. Do you guys think thats pump is good enogh to handle the setup when load? this is my first custom water loop. hope someone can give me some idea.

thank you. here are two pictures of my build:


----------



## Apolladan

can anyone with an EVGA GTX 770 SC w/ ACX cooler tell me what their BIOS version is?

i flashed a different one with a modified fan profile and I want to know if it worked

mine is 80.04.C3.00.71 (P2005-0000)


----------



## Assyle

Hi folks,

does anyone know if it is possible to connect ARCTIC COOLING Accelero Hybrid (water cooler) to EVGA GTX 770 ACX?
Im curious because on arctic official website is written that it is compatible with gtx770. Since evga acx version is non-reference gpu, idk if gpu layout differs from reference nvidia card? and if this waterblock will fit this gpu









Thanx for help


----------



## tomxlr8

edit: wrong thread - sorry!


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> does anyone know if it is possible to connect ARCTIC COOLING Accelero Hybrid (water cooler) to EVGA GTX 770 ACX?
> Im curious because on arctic official website is written that it is compatible with gtx770. Since evga acx version is non-reference gpu, idk if gpu layout differs from reference nvidia card? and if this waterblock will fit this gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for help


The EVGA ACX's are reference PCB save for the Classifieds. If it fits a reference 770 it should fit the 770.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> Hi everyone, I had mine machine setuped with custom water cooling. It had been running fine for almost a week. just have some questions here:
> 
> 1. I have a PS from Corsair, TX750. I have a 3770K clocks @4.7G with 1.250v. Two EVGA GTX770 clocks @1300.
> 
> Is this Power supply enough? (I think it is barely ok, IMO)
> 
> 2. The custome cooling i built up has a D5 pump from Swiftech named MCP655, I have two Rads, a XSPC AX360, and a EX240. one on top and the other at the bottom. The AX360 has 3 fans on top doing pull, only one under it, and it does the pushing. The EX240 has four fans , two front , two at the back. There are total 6 for the EX240 if includes the two mounted on the side door. The loop only covers the two cards and the CPU. I didnt do the MB (planning to though), or the memories. Do you guys think thats pump is good enogh to handle the setup when load? this is my first custom water loop. hope someone can give me some idea.
> 
> thank you. here are two pictures of my build:


You are close to your power limit but you should be fine. I was running a 4770k two D5's two 770's, 14 fans and 6 drives on a 775w ps. I upgraded to a 1200w to go 4way SLI.


----------



## babyzone2

So do you think one D5 is good enough for a setup like that??

you have four 770s? how is the benchmark compares to two? a pic of the build?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Currently waiting on UPS to deliver my Card today, and was wondering what drivers you guys recommend, both Phsyx and Geforce. Also I was wondering if anyone is using a second card for Phsyx only, and if you were what card you were using. I plan on testing out one of my 470 as a dedicated Phsyx card in benchmarks but wanted to check in first


----------



## ds84

Which would you choose...

Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce 3x O.C

EVGA GTX 770 SC w/ ACX

MSI GTX 770 TF

MSI 770 Lightning

I'm more inclined towards the gigabyte or evga


----------



## babyzone2

the lighting has 6+8 power


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Which would you choose...
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce 3x O.C
> 
> EVGA GTX 770 SC w/ ACX
> 
> MSI GTX 770 TF
> 
> MSI 770 Lightning
> 
> I'm more inclined towards the gigabyte or evga


IMO, Msi gaming







. Unlock it to 1.3v and you'll get a beast of a GK104 GPU







. My 2 GPU's both clock at 1385/1372Mhz, but in SLI they do 1346Mhz stable (synced). The one i got for my friend clocks at 1372Mhz too.

They're all on air of course


----------



## Moridin

Hey guys, I have a 770 Lightning and I have a quick question if someone doesn't mind answering. How do you get past the 109% power limit in Afterburner? I'm using the LN2 BIOS and Afterburner version 3.0.0 Beta 14SE (for 770 Lightning's). For some reason the slider doesn't go past 109% for Power Limit but I can go all the way up to +100 on the Core Voltage.

Any help is welcome.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok out of the box new drivers and all I can say so far is omg! I cranked it up to max boost using precision set my normal aggressive fan profile and wow, its cool its quiet, heck this is the first gpu I have not been able to hear over my radiator fans! Time to push the limits after some quick benches

First run time to start tweaking









Well prelim runs show me @ a weak 1.2v I cant hit 1228 stable. On the plus side I have at least 20* to work with







Time to get cranking









Ok need help, editing the cfg file did nothing for me for added voltage...

ok im going bat crap crazy.... been so long sense I have had to mess with this stuff I cant remember the old tricks to getting the voltage max pushed higher... looked through reg cfg cant seem to spark my memory. I am using the newest AB beta but they really have not changed too much. REALLY NEED HELP this stupid +12mv limit is crap! Going to search through cfg again but please help!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a 770 Lightning and I have a quick question if someone doesn't mind answering. How do you get past the 109% power limit in Afterburner? I'm using the LN2 BIOS and Afterburner version 3.0.0 Beta 14SE (for 770 Lightning's). For some reason the slider doesn't go past 109% for Power Limit but I can go all the way up to +100 on the Core Voltage.
> 
> Any help is welcome.


What position is the "LN2 BIOS" switch set in: Towards the back (where the card bolts to the back of the case) or towards the front (where your power switch & CD/DVD drives)?


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a 770 Lightning and I have a quick question if someone doesn't mind answering. How do you get past the 109% power limit in Afterburner? I'm using the LN2 BIOS and Afterburner version 3.0.0 Beta 14SE (for 770 Lightning's). For some reason the slider doesn't go past 109% for Power Limit but I can go all the way up to +100 on the Core Voltage.
> 
> Any help is welcome.


you can try guide on this

post http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/2830

mine jumps to +137 voltage when i open MSI AB, but in game monitoring says 1.26v









or you can browse in this forum;

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download,4.html


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> IMO, Msi gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unlock it to 1.3v and you'll get a beast of a GK104 GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My 2 GPU's both clock at 1385/1372Mhz, but in SLI they do 1346Mhz stable (synced). The one i got for my friend clocks at 1372Mhz too.
> 
> They're all on air of course


The MSI GTX 770 TF is designed to take in air or exhaust hot air? Im planning to do SLI in the future.. gonna pair with arc midi r2, asrock z87 extreme 4. Wonder if adding a bottom exhaust would be good?

Only the MSI can be volt unlocked?


----------



## jezzer

Other brands can be unlocked to. Gigabyte and Inno3D and i bet alot more


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> What position is the "LN2 BIOS" switch set in: Towards the back (where the card bolts to the back of the case) or towards the front (where your power switch & CD/DVD drives)?


The switch is towards where the power switch and CD drive is. And also says LN2 in Afterburner, so I know i'm actually on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> you can try guide on this
> 
> post http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/2830
> 
> mine jumps to +137 voltage when i open MSI AB, but in game monitoring says 1.26v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you can browse in this forum;
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download,4.html


Unless I missed something in your links it seems like those just tell you how to unlock voltage, the thing is I can do +100 max and get 1.3v but for some reason my Power Limit slider in Afterburner can't go above 109%.

I know it's not supposed to be 109% maximum when i'm able to do +100 on the vcore (1.3v). I've seen posts with pictures with a much higher Power Limit % than 109. I'm so confused


----------



## 66racer

Anyone try bf3 on the newest 326.80 beta drivers? So far only saw 3 people mention bf3 stutters in the beta driver thread but they had 780's and a titan,


----------



## Roxaos

Does anyone know if a 770 Lightning will fit in a prodigy?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Does anyone know if a 770 Lightning will fit in a prodigy?


I'd say so....


----------



## quid248

Okay.... I'm now part of the club though feeling a little disappointed with this MSI 770 Gaming (4GB).

Tried a friend's GB 770 before and had no issues with coil whine in my rig (well except for WEI test)... but this one seems to whine even in the Unigine benchies as well as games, 2D mode it's fine.

EDIT: Vsync seems to silence it... but this shouldn't be the "fix". With it off, I can hear it faintly even with case (Fractal R4) closed.

RMA time?


----------



## stnz

Can't hear my EVGA 2774-KR


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Can't hear my EVGA 2774-KR


Even in game menus or very high FPS situations?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone try bf3 on the newest 326.80 beta drivers? So far only saw 3 people mention bf3 stutters in the beta driver thread but they had 780's and a titan,


Nope; just played about an hr on my 770L w/ 326.80 and no issues what so ever here !?!


----------



## quid248

I think this card is a dud.

ASIC 73%.... kind of low for a "high end" card... the Gigabytes seem to be in the 80's.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> I think this card is a dud.
> 
> ASIC 73%.... kind of low for a "high end" card... the Gigabytes seem to be in the 80's.


Huh: this is in reference to what.. ?


----------



## quid248

If you Google GTX 770 Gigabyte ASIC, you'll see them in the 80s.... my friend is in the 80's as well.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> If you Google GTX 770 Gigabyte ASIC, you'll see them in the 80s.... my friend is in the 80's as well.


What specific cards are you comparing?


----------



## malmental

both my GTX 770 WF3's score 85% ASIC.
actually one is 85 and the other is 84.9.
still running on stock BIOS and hit almost 1300MHz stable.

seriously thinking of selling my GTX 780 WF3 for another GTX 770 WF3
and then using the extra money to upgrade my 2500K unit to a 2700K or 3770K.
my 1080p unit would be the downgrade from 780 to 770.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey man








and you still keep all them cuda cores.........


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you still keep all them cuda cores.........


oh you you...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> oh you you...


Oh You


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> What specific cards are you comparing?


MSI GTX 770 Gaming

GB GTX 770 WF3


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> I think this card is a dud.
> 
> ASIC 73%.... kind of low for a "high end" card... the Gigabytes seem to be in the 80's.


My two MSI Gaming 770's are in the 80's too (86.7% and 82.1%), but the 82.1% GPU is my top card, and overclocks better than the 2nd one which has higher ASIC, so i'll say, overclock it first and see what you get. ASIC is not really a big factor when it comes to overclocking, and that's said based on my experience with multiple GPU's. Let's hope yours proves wrong too


----------



## Based-doge

Quick : single or double fan one?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemDiggers*
> 
> Quick : single or double fan one?


Double all day any day.


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> My two MSI Gaming 770's are in the 80's too (86.7% and 82.1%), but the 82.1% GPU is my top card, and overclocks better than the 2nd one which has higher ASIC, so i'll say, overclock it first and see what you get. ASIC is not really a big factor when it comes to overclocking, and that's said based on my experience with multiple GPU's. Let's hope yours proves wrong too


If it were a matter of overclocking I'd give this card another shot, but the coil whine from it is bad on menus and I'm pretty sure it's also there during game play. As it is, I have pretty bad tinnitus so this thing will drive it wild.

Probably going to order the GB... as I figure another MSI will probably just do the same thing. PSU is Kingwin Lazer Platinum 1000... it worked fine when tested with a GB 770, so hopefully it's just the manufacturers component selection that isn't playing nice on the MSI.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NemDiggers*
> 
> Quick : single or double fan one?
> 
> 
> 
> Double all day any day.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Based-doge

Thanks guys.would get it.


----------



## Ribozyme

So guys I am torn here. My mind has been shifting from 760 to 770 to 780 for the last few days and I am indecisive. One of my priorities is that the card must be as silent as possible in idle. Because my case, PSU and CPU fans are inaudible idle I only here the GPU fans in idle in a silent room while studying with my rig(powerpoints, pdf files, office..).

Besides from that requirement, is there anything I should now from the different models? I have already owned a 760 from MSI and it coiled and spilled oil so I don't really want to go that route again. So what stays is the windforce, which is damn sexy cooler, the EVGA, which isn't great but has a great warranty it seems, and the ASUS which is the most quiet in idle according to reviews but has a damn ugly cooler







Also it seems the windforce is the most powerhungry. Anyone has some wattmeter numbers while gaming? I have a 400w PSU and gaming with a 680(yes I owned one too) I drawed 280 watts from the wall maximum on crysis 3. So as these cards are overclocked 680s I expect to see 300watt maximum while gaming.

So anyone advice for me here? I would love a 780 but I don't feel it is worth it as I have only 1080p and even then the difference between 680/770 and 780 isn't that great. I would go for a 760 but it might struggle with bf4/Assassins creed IV and watchdogs no?


----------



## quid248

Well, I can't speak for the 780... but I can offer input on the the 770, MSI & GB...

GB - Runs quiet in idle, ramps up a bit in load. No coil whine on my system except Windows Exprience test.
MSI Gaming - Runs very quiet in idle and load, but heavy coil whine on menus (case closed 5 feet away) and faint coil whine in games.

Even though I have to have as silent as possible (severe tinnitus already)... I'm RMAing the MSI and getting a GB, coil whine is totally intolerable for me.

The GB stays cooler at load I think, so the fans could probably be tweaked down if you don't mind the higher load temps.


----------



## malmental

I'm @ 1080p with my GTX 780 WF3 and I'm not pushing it at all.
the GTX 770 @ 1080p is a better *pairing* though of course the 780 is stronger.
I ran my GTX 770 @ 1080p until I got another for SLI and I could tell the difference between it and my GTX 680 DC2 TOP that it replaced there.
that's what made me realize I needed/wanted a GTX 780 for an upgrade.
I now realize I do not need the GTX 780.
I mentioned that earlier in a posting several hours ago.
look up some.
^

edit:
my SLI GTX 770 WF3's bottom card idle is 29-32C and top card idle is 31-33C.
even with THREE fans it's so quiet that I can turn my TV down some and it's about 10-12ft away..


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> MSI GTX 770 Gaming
> 
> GB GTX 770 WF3


All cards, even if the same exact product in the same exact batch, could have a different ASIC. It's not really the manufacturer. In-fact, no matter the manufacturer you go, every card will have a different ASIC. Just as CPUs, just hope you get a good GPU with a higher ASIC.

Personally, I only have a 76.1%, but I'm fine with that because I don't plan on pushing this card too high on OC, since I actually plan on getting an 800 card when they release and giving this card to my wife (since she's only running two GTX 570's in SLI).

Also, with your coil whine problem, from what I understand, the 770s, 780s, and 7970s have been experiencing some serious coil whine issues above other cards for some reason (again, the manufacturer has nothing to do with coil whine). You could always perform a high stress test on your GPU for 24 hours and attempt to get rid of the coil whine if you want.


----------



## quid248

Ephik, thanks for the info. Totally bang on about the silicon lottery... I'm running a 3770K at 4.5Ghz right now, and actually run it undervolt and it's been rock stable.

Might run the test on the card for a few hours while I am out... either that or I'll have to sleep in another room. Got a pre-emptive pick-up order in on a GB already... while I am tempted to try another MSI, I just don't want to be a repeat customer at the returns desk.

It could be a case of a bad card or just that it doesn't like my setup. It's too bad, it's a nice looking card (esp with the backplate they put on the 4GB model).


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Ephik, thanks for the info. Totally bang on about the silicon lottery... I'm running a 3770K at 4.5Ghz right now, and actually run it undervolt and it's been rock stable.
> 
> Might run the test on the card for a few hours while I am out... either that or I'll have to sleep in another room. Got a pre-emptive pick-up order in on a GB already... while I am tempted to try another MSI, I just don't want to be a repeat customer at the returns desk.
> 
> It could be a case of a bad card or just that it doesn't like my setup. It's too bad, it's a nice looking card (esp with the backplate they put on the 4GB model).


Totally understandable and I don't blame you. If you already ordered the GB, just hope it's got a good ASIC and doesn't give coil whine. If so, seriously try running a high stress test on it for a minimum of 24 hours. If the coil whine isn't gone by then, I'd say RMA that one, as well.


----------



## quid248

I'm wondering if ASIC quality is correlated with coil whine... I did a quick search on it but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> I'm wondering if ASIC quality is correlated with coil whine... I did a quick search on it but couldn't find anything.


Nop I don't think so. Don't give ASIC too much importance. It doesn't seem to influence your max overclock.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemDiggers*
> 
> Quick : single or double fan one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> +1


+3,4,5 & 6 !


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Nop I don't think so. Don't give ASIC too much importance. It doesn't seem to influence your max overclock.


I agree with this. ASIC isn't at all as important as it's hyped up to be. I've seen great clock speeds done on 70% ASIC's, running better than other 80%'ers out there.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> I agree with this. ASIC isn't at all as important as it's hyped up to be. I've seen great clock speeds done on 70% ASIC's, running better than other 80%'ers out there.


How would I determine the "ASIC" of my card ?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> I agree with this. ASIC isn't at all as important as it's hyped up to be. I've seen great clock speeds done on 70% ASIC's, running better than other 80%'ers out there.
> 
> 
> 
> How would I determine the "ASIC" of my card ?
Click to expand...

run GPU-Z and click on the icon located top left, under the options you will see run ASIC down towards the bottom.


----------



## diggs22

My new build with GTX 770 SLI

















I think I've settled on 1975mhz on the memory (222mhz above stock) and 1200mhz on the core (189mhz above stock). I don't have any benchmark apps downloaded yet but I was using Crysis 3 maxed at 1440p with 4xAA to test (and wow it's insane).


----------



## feznz

Nice








did CL do a good bundle deal on that? not a bad OC for a Haswell


----------



## malmental

diggs22 - Haswell temps are hideous, I do not care what anybody says about it...
you need to go under water or get a better air-flow case..


----------



## diggs22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did CL do a good bundle deal on that? not a bad OC for a Haswell


Heh, perhaps they might of if I'd spoken to them about it. I just pieced it together and ordered it via their website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> diggs22 - Haswell temps are hideous, I do not care what anybody says about it...
> you need to go under water or get a better air-flow case..


Yeah this chip definitely runs a bit hot. I might delid it at some stage but then I don't really care. Each to their own but I hate the idea of watercooling, I'd rather just put a decent air cooler on, OC a little, and then tuck the computer away to run reliably for the next 3 years. My temps are fine for gaming, doesn't cause any stability issues so I'm happy


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> run GPU-Z and click on the icon located top left, under the options you will see run ASIC down towards the bottom.


Comes up w/ 82.1, does that mean anything ?


----------



## Roxaos

http://www.amazon.com/MSI-Computer-Corp-N770-LIGHTNING/dp/B00CZ58WQ2/ref=sr_1_17?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1377401288&sr=1-17

Product Dimensions: 17.4 x 3.6 x 10.8 inches ; 3 pounds

Is this a typo?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggs22*
> 
> Heh, perhaps they might of if I'd spoken to them about it. I just pieced it together and ordered it via their website.
> Yeah this chip definitely runs a bit hot. I might delid it at some stage but then I don't really care. Each to their own but I hate the idea of watercooling, I'd rather just put a decent air cooler on, OC a little, and then tuck the computer away to run reliably for the next 3 years. My temps are fine for gaming, doesn't cause any stability issues so I'm happy


Well said









yeah I hit high 70s in prime but in gaming I struggle to hit 40 with my 3770k


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> run GPU-Z and click on the icon located top left, under the options you will see run ASIC down towards the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Comes up w/ 82.1, does that mean anything ?
Click to expand...

not bad...


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Comes up w/ 82.1, does that mean anything ?


That means your ASIC is 82.1%. You've got a better ASIC than me.


----------



## Ribozyme

Guys could you help me out? I think my search to the most silent idle card has finally come to an end(or just begun actually). I discovered that some people use msi afterburner to put fan rpm to 0% and it makes the card stops it fans! It doesn't work with all GPUs though, so far I only have reports for a 7870 gigabyte and a 7850 club 3D. Could you test this out with your cards and fill in the poll here?http://www.overclock.net/t/1421563/gpu-passive-in-idle-finally
Thanks in advance!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Guys could you help me out? I think my search to the most silent idle card has finally come to an end(or just begun actually). I discovered that some people use msi afterburner to put fan rpm to 0% and it makes the card stops it fans! It doesn't work with all GPUs though, so far I only have reports for a 7870 gigabyte and a 7850 club 3D. Could you test this out with your cards and fill in the poll here?http://www.overclock.net/t/1421563/gpu-passive-in-idle-finally
> Thanks in advance!


http://www.geek.com/chips/passively-cooled-geforce-gtx-680-uses-20-heatpipes-2-aluminum-heatsinks-1499827/


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.geek.com/chips/passively-cooled-geforce-gtx-680-uses-20-heatpipes-2-aluminum-heatsinks-1499827/


Yes I know of that beauty but sadly it never got relased. And wouldn't fit in my mITX board anyway. So did you try it out malmental? Putting fanspeed on 0% with afterburner?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://www.geek.com/chips/passively-cooled-geforce-gtx-680-uses-20-heatpipes-2-aluminum-heatsinks-1499827/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know of that beauty but sadly it never got relased. And wouldn't fit in my mITX board anyway. So did you try it out malmental? Putting fanspeed on 0% with afterburner?
Click to expand...

no longer using AB right now, I'm using eVGA Precision and Gigabyte OC Guru.
and no I haven't tried zeroing my fans..


----------



## doctakedooty

Well malmental I kept one of my high clocking 770s got some test I want to do with it but got my 3 780s in I can say my 3dmark fs was 10888 with one mildly OC which was just shy of two 770s and two 780s scored mid 17k which was way over my 3 770s scores haven't installed the third yet waiting on more sleeving so I can finish that part already got all pumps rads res and two blocka and 20 corsair sp fans just got to finish ordering rest of my blocks and fittings then I will have my dual loops done. Only thing I noticed was with the 780s with a modified bios I actually score a slight bit less then I do with stock bios so since reverted back to my stock bios. I got another build the 770 is going in so going to play with it some more.


----------



## malmental

that's some serious horsepower...


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MSI-Computer-Corp-N770-LIGHTNING/dp/B00CZ58WQ2/ref=sr_1_17?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1377401288&sr=1-17
> 
> Product Dimensions: 17.4 x 3.6 x 10.8 inches ; 3 pounds
> 
> Is this a typo?


It's actuall just under 3 pounds and dimensions are: 11.02" x 5.08" x 1.94"
Who ever put that info on Amazon needs to cut back on the Crack - Just Saying !


----------



## malmental

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/the-bureau-xcom-declassified-launches-with-nvidia-physx-effects


----------



## Roxaos

7970 Lightning vs 770 Lightning?


----------



## malmental

770 Lightning...


----------



## Roxaos

Alright then, 770 Lightning vs 770 Windforce OC 3x edition


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> 7970 Lightning vs 770 Lightning?


If your benching I would say the 770 lightning but for 24/7 use and mild oc for gaming I would say just get a regular 770 but if your going for numbers lisghtning is the way to go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> It's actuall just under 3 pounds and dimensions are: 11.02" x 5.08" x 1.94"
> Who ever put that info on Amazon needs to cut back on the Crack - Just Saying !


That package he posted sounds about right you forget the two inch bubble wrap arounf the whole box


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Alright then, 770 Lightning vs 770 Windforce OC 3x edition


benching = 770 Lightning
stock = 770 WF3

(dependent (somewhat) on ASIC scores..)


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> diggs22 - Haswell temps are hideous, I do not care what anybody says about it...
> you need to go under water or get a better air-flow case..


While I agree that Haswell can get pretty hot, I don't know that it is that much hotter than Ivy with similar cooling. I have an H100i so I can only compare my temps to other H100i owners, but I am very close to Ivy owners at idle and load with a 4.7 GHz OC. Around 31C at idle and high 50s low 60s while gaming/benchmarking. I don't consider those to be hideous temps by any means. I am very conscientious of temps and control all of my case (and even H100i) fans using Asus' thermal radar software.

As the die shrinks and Intel focuses their attention more on mobile products we will undoubtedly see only higher temps in the future. Water cooling will likely become the norm and not an option, and GPUs will likely follow suit. I purposely went away from laptops for performance because of this, and that is why I decided to build my first desktop.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> diggs22 - Haswell temps are hideous, I do not care what anybody says about it...
> you need to go under water or get a better air-flow case..
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that Haswell can get pretty hot, I don't know that it is that much hotter than Ivy with similar cooling. I have an H100i so I can only compare my temps to other H100i owners, but I am very close to Ivy owners at idle and load with a 4.7 GHz OC. Around 31C at idle and high 50s low 60s while gaming/benchmarking. I don't consider those to be hideous temps by any means. I am very conscientious of temps and control all of my case (and even H100i) fans using Asus' thermal radar software.
> 
> As the die shrinks and Intel focuses their attention more on mobile products we will undoubtedly see only higher temps in the future. Water cooling will likely become the norm and not an option, and GPUs will likely follow suit. I purposely went away from laptops for performance because of this, and that is why I decided to build my first desktop.
Click to expand...

your temps and his temps are entirely different levels...
I could live with your temps.


----------



## Ribozyme

So guys anyone wants to test if their cards fans stop spinning when fan speed is forced to 0% with MSI afterburner? This would be a feature I like very much and will be the deciding factor in which GPU I buy. Apparently the 7870 windforce stops it fans following this procedure. So maybe the 770 windforce does this too. Of course the fan will start spinning again when upping the %.


----------



## InfoWarrior

I just grabbed the Asus DCUii version of this card from Microcenter today. I can't seem to find any information regarding different bios versions or overvolting if possible. I did a google search only came up with results that turn a 680 to a 770. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> I just grabbed the Asus DCUii version of this card from Microcenter today. I can't seem to find any information regarding different bios versions or overvolting if possible. I did a google search only came up with results that turn a 680 to a 770. Any help is appreciated.


I might give you some information if you install MSI afterburner and put the fan speed slider at 0% and tell me if that stops the fans from spinning


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So guys anyone wants to test if their cards fans stop spinning when fan speed is forced to 0% with MSI afterburner? This would be a feature I like very much and will be the deciding factor in which GPU I buy. Apparently the 7870 windforce stops it fans following this procedure. So maybe the 770 windforce does this too. Of course the fan will start spinning again when upping the %.


honestly man if the computer is on and running then I want some fan action, makes no sense if the GPU has power and no fans spinning at all.
unless you have a fully passive GPU then it's just not wise to me.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> honestly man if the computer is on and running then I want some fan action, makes no sense if the GPU has power and no fans spinning at all.
> unless you have a fully passive GPU then it's just not wise to me.


Please test it I don't care about slightly higher idle tempsbut I do care about noise. And in my particular setup the GPU is always the loudest part in idle and it bothers me. And now I finally found a potential solution so please help me.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Please test it I don't care about slightly higher idle tempsbut I do care about noise. And in my particular setup the GPU is always the loudest part in idle and it bothers me. And now I finally found a potential solution so please help me.


What about leaving the fan at a very low and thus not audible speed at idle temps and sound proofing your case a bit. Maybe approach silent from a different angle.


----------



## malmental

I have to download and re-install AB but with Precision and OC GURU DO NOT ALLOW me to lower fan less than 17% with my GTX 780 WF3..


----------



## Thoth420

Ya I was going to say I know my EVGA 770 ACX fans were locked at 30% minimum.


----------



## malmental

Thoth420 your being specific now and stating location as Albany...
Dude I lived in Schenectady for almost 11 years.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What about leaving the fan at a very low and thus not audible speed at idle temps and sound proofing your case a bit. Maybe approach silent from a different angle.


I have a Node 304 so dampening is not an option and of course I leave the fan at lowest settings but is not silent enough in my quiet room while studying. Would you test it for me please? It is a simple exercise no? This is OCN, not pussies I don't want to idle my card at 40 degrees or it will die.net
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I have to download and re-install AB but with Precision and OC GURU DO NOT ALLOW me to lower fan less than 17% with my GTX 780 WF3..


Yes I know precision won't let it. But some people have had succes with MSI afterburner and gigabyte 7870 so very curious if it works on 700 series. You would do me such a favor;


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I have a Node 304 so dampening is not an option and of course I leave the fan at lowest settings but is not silent enough in my quiet room while studying. Would you test it for me please? It is a simple exercise no? This is OCN, not pussies I don't want to idle my card at 40 degrees or it will die.net
> Yes I know precision won't let it. But some people have had succes with MSI afterburner and gigabyte 7870 so very curious if it works on 700 series. You would do me such a favor;


In my opinion I don't agree with not running any fan at all your looking at a mid range performance card that puts off a lot of heat if you want silent I recommend a different card that does not produce so much heat if you want silent then you sacrifice performance or go full loop all I am saying is even if youcan turn it all the way off even at idle the temps are slowly going to rise and eventually ruin the card I agree leave the fan on minimal but you do need a fan on its your money though so you waste it how ever you would like I am just giving you a facts. Your right though this is ocn were not stupid were smart not to run the card at 0 fan and we want to enjoy our hardware and destroy them the way we seefit not to run test we know is stupid so you can work your way to a silent pc there are many options to go besides your cheap way if you want it silent do it right not or not at all.


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Please test it I don't care about slightly higher idle tempsbut I do care about noise. And in my particular setup the GPU is always the loudest part in idle and it bothers me. And now I finally found a potential solution so please help me.


I can tell you the MSI I have right now is VERY quiet, but unfortunately the coil whine is not acceptable to me. My ears ring 24/7, so I am into quiet computing as well... that's why I can't take any coil whine.

Actually, have you ever tried putting your computer in another room? I have one old loud Dell machine that sits in the next room, USB and HDMI cables run through the wall. Can't hear that one at all!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> I can tell you the MSI I have right now is VERY quiet, but unfortunately the coil whine is not acceptable to me. My ears ring 24/7, so I am into quiet computing as well... that's why I can't take any coil whine.
> 
> Actually, have you ever tried putting your computer in another room? I have one old loud Dell machine that sits in the next room, USB and HDMI cables run through the wall. Can't hear that one at all!


The whine is on all the 770s your right though it can get annoying.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Thoth420 your being specific now and stating location as Albany...
> Dude I lived in Schenectady for almost 11 years.













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I have a Node 304 so dampening is not an option and of course I leave the fan at lowest settings but is not silent enough in my quiet room while studying. Would you test it for me please? It is a simple exercise no? This is OCN, not pussies I don't want to idle my card at 40 degrees or it will die.net
> Yes I know precision won't let it. But some people have had succes with MSI afterburner and gigabyte 7870 so very curious if it works on 700 series. You would do me such a favor;


I sold mine so I can't. Also pretty sure most of the non reference cooler 770's have the fan speed locked at a minimum to some degree or other not just EVGA.


----------



## InfoWarrior

I'm really impressed with the Asus 770 so far. 1280 core, 1900 on the vram is about the best I think i can get it with stock voltages. Nowhere close to the thermal limit. I reach about 70C with 70% fan speed and its barely a whisper.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your temps and his temps are entirely different levels...
> I could live with your temps.


Oh, yeah I hadn't looked closely at his temps. Some folks don't consider closed loop coolers "under water", and I can understand why. But that doesn't mean that the closed loop systems are bad either, they just have their limits. I also know some folk are against them because of poor performance from the last generation models. The most recent offerings from corsair and swiftech offer pretty decent cooling. Hopefully the closed loop coolers become a bit more customizable or expandable in the future.

So your initial statement is true, you likely need some sort of water cooler for Haswell or you will hit a wall while OCing...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your temps and his temps are entirely different levels...
> I could live with your temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah I hadn't looked closely at his temps. Some folks don't consider closed loop coolers "under water", and I can understand why. But that doesn't mean that the closed loop systems are bad either, they just have their limits. I also know some folk are against them because of poor performance from the last generation models. The most recent offerings from corsair and swiftech offer pretty decent cooling. Hopefully the closed loop coolers become a bit more customizable or expandable in the future.
> 
> *So your initial statement is true, you likely need some sort of water cooler for Haswell or you will hit a wall while OCing...*
Click to expand...


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


Yeah well at least you recognize that, and I did too before deciding to go with a Haswell system. A few days ago I was arguing with the two dorks from LavcoPriceTech in response to their 



 video. In all of their review videos they also use an air coolers and then they complain about the temps. They hate closed loop coolers because they reviewed the older H100 and likely installed it wrong. In their response they claimed that "closed water loops" run hotter than their untouchable air cooler, but that is not the case.

I just think that because of the fact that CPUs (and even GPUs) are only going to get smaller the need for water cooling will become more apparent. Fortunately simple water systems are showing signs of improvement and will likely become a bit more expandable. I have even been thinking about the possibility of doing something like an H60 on my GTX 770, but I will likely wait until I buy a second card. Coming from mostly a gaming laptop background desktop cooling options are wide open. Laptops are running even hotter under Haswell especially if overclocked. I have been browsing the Sager/Clevo forums and have read all types of reports of throttling and fans running at 100% nearly all the time on the new Haswell models. Recently it appears that everyone has been underclocking their Haswell laptops and some have been suggesting others to order theirs with the lowest wattage CPU option. Ironically the power saving benefits of Haswell mean almost nothing for mobile devices because they now need beefier cooling systems and have their fans running at full all the time. Before deciding to build my desktop I was also considering a 13" Clevo W230ST (with a GTX 765M). One thread is even dedicated to a petition for Sager/Clevo to offer an oversized battery pack for that particular 13" model. Needless to say I think I made the right decision.

I just remember reading last year that some predicted the death of the desktop and even laptop (in favor of mobile tablet computers) within the next ten years. I think it is safe to say desktops are safe as long as their is a demand for the high power gaming hardware...


----------



## malmental

BBP +rep..


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> BBP +rep..


Thanks man! I know this may have been the wrong place to post that, but I think it applied to our conversation. I wanted to believe for years that laptops were capable of modern gaming, but I finally gave up and now understand the joy of designing and building desktops. Despite the philosophy that hardware will get smaller and more mobile I think there will always be a market for desktops (and their hardware), even if they get maybe a bit smaller. The people on this forum and in this thread are proof of the constant demand for more performance, higher resolutions, and higher overclocks. It is likely true that hardware will shrink in the future, but requirements for games/software and higher resolutions won't. So although technology will advance the balance between evolving hardware and software will ensure that things stay more or less the way they have been for years. There will always be a need for hardwired computers, especially when it comes to servers, gaming, and extreme computing. Unless there is some major breakthrough in user interface the screen, mouse, and keyboard will be the top choice of computer users. Tablets are a joke, although they have their uses (like distracting my 2 year old), and advances in smart phones will ultimately make them obsolete IMO.

I just hope that manufacturers don't invest too much energy in only the mobile advancements of computer hardware and skimp on the desktop . But like I said, as long as there is a demand things (and prices) shouldn't change much. It is tough to predict the future of electronics, as it is constantly evolving and changing. One important fact is that PC's share of the gaming market is actually growing and (from what I understand) actually now beats out the consoles in gaming revenue. That just has to difficult for them to ignore...


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> In my opinion I don't agree with not running any fan at all your looking at a mid range performance card that puts off a lot of heat if you want silent I recommend a different card that does not produce so much heat if you want silent then you sacrifice performance or go full loop all I am saying is even if youcan turn it all the way off even at idle the temps are slowly going to rise and eventually ruin the card I agree leave the fan on minimal but you do need a fan on its your money though so you waste it how ever you would like I am just giving you a facts. Your right though this is ocn were not stupid were smart not to run the card at 0 fan and we want to enjoy our hardware and destroy them the way we seefit not to run test we know is stupid so you can work your way to a silent pc there are many options to go besides your cheap way if you want it silent do it right not or not at all.


Those big heatsink have quite the dissipation power. I'll still have airflow in my case of course. I am sure it won't rise above 40 and that certainly won't hurt the card. Indeed I do what I want but before I buy I want to know which cards can do it so I am asking a little bit of help, it is okay if you just check it I am not asking you to leave your card like that for hours.


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> The whine is on all the 770s your right though it can get annoying.


Really? I don't see many reports.... with that being, maybe I will conduct an informal survey (also want to test if ASIC quality is related).

If anybody has a 770 and has coil whine, can you answer these questions.

Make and model of your 770?
Do you get coil whine at idle, load and/or high-FPS menus?
What is your ASIC quality?


----------



## 66racer

No coil whine here.

Asus 770
Asic I think 84.6% (not at home to verify)

The only time I have heard any type of noise (faint hiss) was with case fans on silent, my side panel off, and benching on valley I think it was 1372mhz. It was not coil whine at all conpared at least to my 570 @ 900mhz folding. Actual coil whine can be annoying lol


----------



## quid248

Thanks, if I get enough data maybe I'll start a table or something. See if we can see any correlation and see who whether manufacturers are who is putting what into their products.


----------



## Ehpik

Same here. I have no coil whine what-so-ever.


----------



## malmental

knock on wood it stays like that too....


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Same here. I have no coil whine what-so-ever.


What about high FPS menus?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Really? I don't see many reports.... with that being, maybe I will conduct an informal survey (also want to test if ASIC quality is related).
> 
> If anybody has a 770 and has coil whine, can you answer these questions.
> 
> Make and model of your 770?
> Do you get coil whine at idle, load and/or high-FPS menus?
> What is your ASIC quality?


I once got a little noise during the Windows Experience Index test, but besides that I haven't heard a peep out of my EVGA SC ACX 770. It made a few noises that changed when the type of test changed and it sounded like chirping or frequency changing. I can only assume that is coil whine, but that is the only time I have ever heard it. I play several modern games and have never anything besides the fans while gaming. Weird, but it doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Really? I don't see many reports.... with that being, maybe I will conduct an informal survey (also want to test if ASIC quality is related).
> 
> If anybody has a 770 and has coil whine, can you answer these questions.
> 
> Make and model of your 770?
> Do you get coil whine at idle, load and/or high-FPS menus?
> What is your ASIC quality?


All 3 of mine were EVGA GTX 770 ACX only under full load did it make the sound the coil whine was more of a really high pitch sound couldn't really tell you about in game because I always had my headset on it was during 3DMark or Unigine I heard it when I didn't have my headset on mine were the first models released bought 3 days after they came out that may have made a difference too.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Really? I don't see many reports.... with that being, maybe I will conduct an informal survey (also want to test if ASIC quality is related).
> 
> If anybody has a 770 and has coil whine, can you answer these questions.
> 
> Make and model of your 770?
> Do you get coil whine at idle, load and/or high-FPS menus?
> What is your ASIC quality?


Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 4 GB vRAM
I only get coil whine when I'm playing a game and I have to tilt my head a certain way to hear it.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> That package he posted sounds about right you forget the two inch bubble wrap arounf the whole box


I'm sorry; I'm sure it's my confusion as his as well: Amazon is quoting the shipping size and not the "card" itself. I believe he was asing about the physical size of the card ! -Davis


----------



## ds84

How does the coil whine come about? Im getting the gigabyte gtx 770.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I might give you some information if you install MSI afterburner and put the fan speed slider at 0% and tell me if that stops the fans from spinning


What is up with the "sound" (yes; I said it: "sound" not "noise") obsession; seriously, if you have a Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler do you turn the fans to zero so it will be silent?


----------



## znarf

hello Guys,

anyone with guide to unlock voltage control of MSI GTX770 lightning using MSI AB Beta 14?


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 4 GB vRAM
> I only get coil whine when I'm playing a game and I have to tilt my head a certain way to hear it.


What about on high FPS stuff... ie. when I am loading the "Ira' Nvidia "Face Demo" when the Nvidia loading screen comes up... the card I'm RMAing (MSI Gaming) just screams! Once the demo is running though, it's fainter but can still be heard 5 feet away.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> What about on high FPS stuff... ie. when I am loading the "Ira' Nvidia "Face Demo" when the Nvidia loading screen comes up... the card I'm RMAing (MSI Gaming) just screams! Once the demo is running though, it's fainter but can still be heard 5 feet away.


The only graphically intensive stuff I've done is gaming. The coil whine is faint so its not enough to make me RMA it.


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> The only graphically intensive stuff I've done is gaming. The coil whine is faint so its not enough to make me RMA it.


Cool. What's your ASIC score?


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Cool. What's your ASIC score?


I don't know what that is, I know its in GPU-Z but I haven't been able to find it there.


----------



## Beemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I don't know what that is, I know its in GPU-Z but I haven't been able to find it there.


In the GPU-Z window place your mouse over the window title where it says "TechPowerUp GPU-Z X.X.X" and right click, scroll down to Read ASIC Quality. Mine is 73%


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> What is up with the "sound" (yes; I said it: "sound" not "noise") obsession; seriously, if you have a Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler do you turn the fans to zero so it will be silent?


Hey every is allowed to have an obsession







No really I use my pc for schoolwork too and I want it to be absolutely silent then in my room. Most gpus are too loud for me in idle. if I remove the GPU then my system is inaudible. but I want to game. Yes as a matter of fact I do turn my 120mm PWM fan all the way down to 300rpm on my noctua nh-d14 and it is inaudible. If GPUs would let the fans sopin at 200-300rpm I would be happy but the minimum fan speed is often 1000rpm which is totally unnecessary. So I finally found a solution to my problem and I need you guys help. Pretty please ? Would you test it? Only a minute of work.


----------



## Jorginto

Hi guys,

I've got a MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr. It has NCP4206 voltage controller. Has any1 of you get it to work with that Afterburner softmod? My other question is, what do I have to change in my bios if that mod works?

BTW. which full cover water block would you recommend?


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got a MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr. It has NCP4206 voltage controller. Has any1 of you get it to work with that Afterburner softmod? My other question is, what do I have to change in my bios if that mod works?
> 
> BTW. which full cover water block would you recommend?


try this link and follow instruction for single and dual GPU (SLI)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v

if not you can try pasting as below.

Also make sure you have the *proper cooler on your GPU* as temps will jump high as it can.

since you already got NCP4206 voltage controller, try to paste this under [Settings] on each cfg files.
look for Settings first as it should be there already. After pasting, press save.

VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h

on your MSI AB cfg. files in profile folder (Win 7 - should be in x86 MSI Afterburner/ profile e.g. VEN_10DE&DEV..._0)

below is a screenshot of my 770 lightning (SLI) liquid cooled, take note of the GPU power on the monitoring screen, almost no Vdroop


----------



## Jorginto

Thx znarf, I can go now up to 1,3v in my AB, but I need a moded bios. Could you help me out with that?


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> What about high FPS menus?


None. Otherwise my case must be amazing and muffling sound (which it's not).


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> None. Otherwise my case must be amazing and muffling sound (which it's not).


I'll vote for none... the MSI I'm RMAing can clearly be heard through my Define R4 which even has noise dampening on the panels during that,


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> Really? I don't see many reports.... with that being, maybe I will conduct an informal survey (also want to test if ASIC quality is related).
> 
> If anybody has a 770 and has coil whine, can you answer these questions.
> 
> Make and model of your 770?
> Do you get coil whine at idle, load and/or high-FPS menus?
> What is your ASIC quality?


EVGA 02G-P4-2774-KR
Only heard some whine (like a low cricket chirp) in the Valley exit splash screen
ASIC 82.9

EVGA 02G-P4-2774-KR
No whine
ASIC 80.9


----------



## rubenmartin

Hi guys,

i have an asus 770 dc2 oc and using overclocked @1306mhz gpu and @7900mhz memory clocks daily.

My ASIC rate is 90.5 have a question,

1. Gpu tweak doesn't allow to set more than 1260mhz boost clock. İs that related with need a modded BIOS? Or i have to use afterburner for unlockin voltage and limitless clock speeds?

2. A special one







what's your thoughts about what this card will do @BF4 ultra settings on 1680*1050 res.?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> i have an asus 770 dc2 oc and using overclocked @1306mhz gpu and @7900mhz memory clocks daily.
> 
> My ASIC rate is 90.5 have a question,
> 
> 2. A special one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your thoughts about what this card will do @BF4 ultra settings on 1680*1050 res.?


You should be more than fine at that reso.


----------



## rubenmartin

mate whats the meaning of "more than fine"?

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> mate whats the meaning of "more than fine"?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english.


It should run good on that resolution. I said "more than fine" because you can most likely run it fine on a 1920 x 1080 reso as well with a 770.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hey every is allowed to have an obsession
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No really I use my pc for schoolwork too and I want it to be absolutely silent then in my room. Most gpus are too loud for me in idle. if I remove the GPU then my system is inaudible. but I want to game. Yes as a matter of fact I do turn my 120mm PWM fan all the way down to 300rpm on my noctua nh-d14 and it is inaudible. If GPUs would let the fans sopin at 200-300rpm I would be happy but the minimum fan speed is often 1000rpm which is totally unnecessary. So I finally found a solution to my problem and I need you guys help. Pretty please ? Would you test it? Only a minute of work.


I tried it but, the lowest my MSI 770L will go in AfterBurner is 33% & even at that the card is inaudible over my case (Corsair 650d). Does your case not have any fans; if so, I'd bet that even gaming you would not hear the card over the case fans. While gaming my card fans set to 70% I still can't hear them over the case fans and the temp never goes over 70c. -Davis


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> try this link and follow instruction for single and dual GPU (SLI)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v
> 
> if not you can try pasting as below.
> 
> Also make sure you have the *proper cooler on your GPU* as temps will jump high as it can.
> 
> since you already got NCP4206 voltage controller, try to paste this under [Settings] on each cfg files.
> look for Settings first as it should be there already. After pasting, press save.
> 
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h
> 
> on your MSI AB cfg. files in profile folder (Win 7 - should be in x86 MSI Afterburner/ profile e.g. VEN_10DE&DEV..._0)
> 
> below is a screenshot of my 770 lightning (SLI) liquid cooled, take note of the GPU power on the monitoring screen, almost no Vdroop


Beating my head against the wall... Cant seem to get over +12mv Anyone know if you can still use nibitor on these, I think it's time to poke the bear


----------



## znarf

hello there,

that also happened to me but just keep on trying







,below are the bits i've gathered according to my understanding you can try these and please note that I only compiled these from the link below and would highly suggest you to verify if your card voltage controller is NCP4206 if yes you don't need the MSI AB softmod you can input voltage directly (see Guru3D forum), if no try using ri3, wi3. So use it at your own risk:

The first softmod for MSI Afterburner:
1. Access prompt command either through "Windows key +R" and then type CMD, run as administrator or you can go to My Computer, Program files (x86) folder, point to afterburner folder while holding shift then right click and select "Open Command Window Here".
2. Type without quote "*cd^MSI^Afterburner*" enter
3. Type without quote "*MSIafterburner^/ri3,20,DE*" enter (this is to request current LLC level)
4. Type without quote "*MSIafterburner^/wi3,20,DE,00*" enter(this is to set 0% LLC or no vdroop)
5. Type without quote "*MSIafterburner^/ri3,20,DE*" enter (this is to check if LLC is at 0%, return should be 00).

*NOTE: ^ - single space*

1.Remember to change "ri3 to ri4" if that applies to you e.g. MSIafterburner^ /ri3,20,DE or MSIafterburner /ri4,20,DE.
2.MSIafterburner ^/ri3,20,DE - This command request information about the current LLC level, default return should be 10.
3.00 = 0% LLC, 10 = 51.6%, 11 = 100%LLC
4.For the purpose of not getting vdroop, we want 0% LLC

So we enter the command code:
MSIafterburner^ /wi3,20,DE,00 - Will set the LLC on the chip to 0%, with this you will see no fluctuation in vcore at idle or full load.

For SLI:
The steps are the same for each GPU, The only difference is that we need to add to the front of the commands so that program knows which GPU we want to talk to. To do this, we need to type the following:
MSIafterburner^/sg(GPU number)^/wi3,20,command
Your GPU numbers will start from 0 to 3, depending on how many GPU you have, so if we are doing 2 GPU's, we should follow this command:
1. MSIafterburner ^/sg0 ^/ri3,20,DE (this will return LLC status on your GPU0 - top card to default)
2. MSIafterburner ^/sg0^ /wi3,20,DE,00 (this will set 0% LLC on your GPU0 -top card)
3. MSIafterburner ^/sg0^/ri3,20,DE (this is to check if setting is working, return should be 00)

For the second card.
1. MSIafterburner^/sg1^/ri3,20,DE (this will return LLC status of your GPU1 - bottom card to default).
2. MSIafterburner^/sg1^/wi3,20,DE,00 (this will set 0% LLC of your GPU1 -bottom card)
3. MSIafterburner ^/sg1^/ri3,20,DE (this is to check if setting is working, return should be 00)
4. exit MSI AB and see if voltage is applied and GPU power does'nt flactuates

below are the links to the guide and scroll down at Guru3d.com to look at the forums for some hints:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html

hope this helps


----------



## znarf

why mod bios? if you can increase Vcore directly in MSI AB as you already got NCP4206 controller? in my understanding modding bioses will attain extra Vcore, i don't think you need to mod your bios, just unlocked overclocking mode in MSI AB cfg files and paste those (VDDC_...) under the settings (make sure to uncheck MSI AB option not to Start with Windows) close MSI AB and reboot (PC) open MSI AB your Vcore should show the extra voltage,

this is what i'm doing, i don't need MSI AB to open when starting windows, I just open MSI AB when needed e.g. before gaming and if extra voltage doesn't appear just close it and open again until you see extra voltage then adjust desired GPU core and memory speed press apply and save.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beemo*
> 
> In the GPU-Z window place your mouse over the window title where it says "TechPowerUp GPU-Z X.X.X" and right click, scroll down to Read ASIC Quality. Mine is 73%


Just found mine out, its 80.2%.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> why mod bios? if you can increase Vcore directly in MSI AB as you already got NCP4206 controller? in my understanding modding bioses will attain extra Vcore, i don't think you need to mod your bios, just unlocked overclocking mode in MSI AB cfg files and paste those (VDDC_...) under the settings (make sure to uncheck MSI AB option not to Start with Windows) close MSI AB and reboot (PC) open MSI AB your Vcore should show the extra voltage,
> 
> this is what i'm doing, i don't need MSI AB to open when starting windows, I just open MSI AB when needed e.g. before gaming and if extra voltage doesn't appear just close it and open again until you see extra voltage then adjust desired GPU core and memory speed press apply and save.


DId not seem to be working will try again :/

Well even after trying that again, nothing. Either I dont have the NCP4206 or maybe my driver is the cause. running 320.49


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> why mod bios? if you can increase Vcore directly in MSI AB as you already got NCP4206 controller? in my understanding modding bioses will attain extra Vcore, i don't think you need to mod your bios, just unlocked overclocking mode in MSI AB cfg files and paste those (VDDC_...) under the settings (make sure to uncheck MSI AB option not to Start with Windows) close MSI AB and reboot (PC) open MSI AB your Vcore should show the extra voltage,
> 
> this is what i'm doing, i don't need MSI AB to open when starting windows, I just open MSI AB when needed e.g. before gaming and if extra voltage doesn't appear just close it and open again until you see extra voltage then adjust desired GPU core and memory speed press apply and save.


Is the NCP4206 controller limited to only MSI cards? Will it work on a DirectCU II? If possible how can I find out if I have that controller or not?


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Is the NCP4206 controller limited to only MSI cards? Will it work on a DirectCU II? If possible how can I find out if I have that controller or not?


you can use the link below, scroll down to forum area, see post by MSI AB developer.

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Maybe it's my fault, maybe I shoudl be using notepad instead of the proper program for editing cfg files (notepad++) or maybe I am not explaining well enough that 12mv is nothing.


----------



## znarf

open cfg files with notepad.


----------



## nicodimus22

Hey guys. I just got a Gigabyte 4gb 770 yesterday, and unfortunately I'm getting the BSOD about once an hour, and it doesn't seem to matter what I am doing when it happens. I am running at stock settings on Windows 7 Ultimate SP1, 64-bit. I was running on the 320.49 drivers at first, but after several crashes, I updated to the latest beta driver 326.80 to see if that would help at all, but it did not. I'm running a 4670k CPU on a ASUS Z87 PRO motherboard with the most recent BIOS update.

I would really like to keep this card, but if it makes things crash so frequently, it's going to get old quickly. I was hoping some of you might have ideas that I could try to fix this issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> Hey guys. I just got a Gigabyte 4gb 770 yesterday, and unfortunately I'm getting the BSOD about once an hour, and it doesn't seem to matter what I am doing when it happens. I am running at stock settings on Windows 7 Ultimate SP1, 64-bit. I was running on the 320.49 drivers at first, but after several crashes, I updated to the latest beta driver 326.80 to see if that would help at all, but it did not. I'm running a 4670k CPU on a ASUS Z87 PRO motherboard with the most recent BIOS update.
> 
> I would really like to keep this card, but if it makes things crash so frequently, it's going to get old quickly. I was hoping some of you might have ideas that I could try to fix this issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I would strongly suggest reinstalling WHQL driver, there is a guide somewhere here in OCN about "uninstalling of Nvidia driver" if not maybe you can check your MB Bios to see your PCIe setting.

been using 320.49 without any problem so far.


----------



## nicodimus22

I can certainly do that, but the crashing was at least as bad on that version.


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> I can certainly do that, but the crashing was at least as bad on that version.


you may try to check with GPU Z if its running at rated PCIe speed of your MB e.g. PCIe 3.0 x16, if its not running on PCIe 3.0 though already set in your MB BIOS, you can look at Nvidia and download software to force it to run at PCIe 3.0 speed.


----------



## nicodimus22

It looks like it's running at 3.0 X 16 according to GPU-Z.

It just crashed again while I was typing this response. Ugh.


----------



## feznz

you need to click the question mark next to the pci bus configuration it will load the cards to test and confirm the bus speed you are actually running


----------



## nicodimus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> you need to click the question mark next to the pci bus configuration it will load the cards to test and confirm the bus speed you are actually running


Hmm...clicking that question mark just runs a render test indefinitely. The fps on the test fluctuates from 150 to 250.

Hovering over that section next to the question mark shows me this:



So it seems that the card is running at the wrong speed. I went into BIOS and poked around the PCIe settings, but I didn't see a way to set the speed to x16. The options under PCIe speed were Gen 1/Gen/Gen3/Auto (Auto is the current setting.)

Edit: I chose Gen3 instead of Auto, but I still get the same message in GPU-Z about being at x4 instead of x16.

I also referred to the manual for my mobo, and the slot the card is in supports x16.


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> Hmm...clicking that question mark just runs a render test indefinitely. The fps on the test fluctuates from 150 to 250.
> 
> Hovering over that section next to the question mark shows me this:
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems that the card is running at the wrong speed. I went into BIOS and poked around the PCIe settings, but I didn't see a way to set the speed to x16. The options under PCIe speed were Gen 1/Gen/Gen3/Auto (Auto is the current setting.)
> 
> Edit: I chose Gen3 instead of Auto, but I still get the same message in GPU-Z about being at x4 instead of x16.


try clean install NVidia driver, my setup using 320.49 WHQL with PhysX in Auto without any glitch


----------



## nicodimus22

OK, downloading 320.49 again.


----------



## malmental

I'm still using 320.49 and have not moved since release..


----------



## nicodimus22

Back on 320.49 now. It's still showing the card supports PCIe 3.0 x16 but is only running at PCIe 3.0 x4. It's in the x16 slot, and I picked Gen3 in the BIOS options (should be the fastest, right?)


----------



## Jorginto

@ZNARF

I've got the 1,3V bar unlocked but it shows me in all programs 1,212V

http://i.imgur.com/BtPQx6d.jpg

Nevertheless I jumped from 1280 to 1345 stable. @1358 the driver is crushing. So that's why I asked about moded bios, couse I thought that was my final piece of the puzzle.

Looking at the 780 bios description it says 1,212 V unlocked, so I thought it should allow me to go higher than 1,212 after unlocking 1,3V bar.

Or "1,212v unlocked" mean that it unlockes volatge up to 1,212 or does it remove the 1,212 limit?


----------



## znarf

try this program from Nvidia, just don't know if this will work for you, I saw you are on Z87 Haswell? i'm using X79 and this work for me,

give this software a try, its from Nvidia, download and run the file and reboot your pc and open GPU Z and check if its on PCIe 3.0 x16.

link:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/521828/geforce-drivers/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform-updated-6-19-2012/


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> Back on 320.49 now. It's still showing the card supports PCIe 3.0 x16 but is only running at PCIe 3.0 x4. It's in the x16 slot, and I picked Gen3 in the BIOS options (should be the fastest, right?)


list your rig specs man.....
how are we gonna know what you're working with except for a GTX 770 4GB.?


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @ZNARF
> 
> I've got the 1,3V bar unlocked but it shows me in all programs 1,212V
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/BtPQx6d.jpg
> 
> Nevertheless I jumped from 1280 to 1345 stable. @1358 the driver is crushing. So that's why I asked about moded bios, couse I thought that was my final piece of the puzzle.
> 
> Looking at the 780 bios description it says 1,212 V unlocked, so I thought it should allow me to go higher than 1,212 after unlocking 1,3V bar.
> 
> Or "1,212v unlocked" mean that it unlockes volatge up to 1,212 or does it remove the 1,212 limit?


at what program is showing 1,212v







maybe you are referring to in game monitoring? I have the same problem and still looking for some answers







. are you in water cooling? 1.3v is quite high and enough to compensate for +150 / +350 Core / mem speed in MSI AB.









my Valley score:



MSI AB setting


----------



## nicodimus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> list your rig specs man.....
> how are we gonna know what you're working with except for a GTX 770 4GB.?


Sorry.

Gigabyte GTX 770 4gb (stock speed, no overclock)
ASUS Z87 PRO motherboard (1205 BIOS, the newest version)
Haswell 4760k CPU @ 4.3 gHz
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit with SP1 (just did a new install less than 2 weeks ago)
8gb Corsair RAM @1600 (stock speed)
480gb Corsair Force SSD (boot)
1tb 7200 rpm Seagate HDD (storage)
Corsair CX750M PSU


----------



## nicodimus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> try this program from Nvidia, just don't know if this will work for you, I saw you are on Z87 Haswell? i'm using X79 and this work for me,
> 
> give this software a try, its from Nvidia, download and run the file and reboot your pc and open GPU Z and check if its on PCIe 3.0 x16.
> 
> link:
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/521828/geforce-drivers/geforce-600-series-gen3-support-on-x79-platform-updated-6-19-2012/


Before I do that, I have a question. I can already pick Gen3 from the settings in the BIOS. Doesn't this mean that the motherboard natively supports PCIe 3.0? These are fairly new motherboards with the 1150 socket, only a few months old so they should, right?

I'm just looking at this file going...it's not made for my series of motherboards...I don't have any idea what it would do.


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> Before I do that, I have a question. I can already pick Gen3 from the settings in the BIOS. Doesn't this mean that the motherboard natively supports PCIe 3.0? These are fairly new motherboards with the 1150 socket, only a few months old so they should, right?
> 
> I'm just looking at this file going...it's not made for my series of motherboards...I don't have any idea what it would do.


I think, first you have to resolve those BSOD problems you got before trying to run this, in the first place that software is for X79 board.
have you tried removing Nvidia driver using those that were mentioned in this link?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers

try this removal steps and re install your 320.49


----------



## nicodimus22

I did re-install my 320.49. Also, at the suggestion of someone on another forum I frequent, I took the CPU down to stock clock, to rule out that as a cause for the BSOD. Since I took the CPU from 4.4 to 3.4, I haven't had one BSOD (I did that about 3 hours ago, so I'm hoping that was it.) If that is it, I find it strange that the 760, my previous card, was stable with the CPU at 4.4, and the 770 is not.

Anyhow, since the crashing seems to have stopped for the moment, I am trying to figure out this 3.0 x4 vs 3.0 x16 problem. Is this something that is going to cripple my gaming? I'm still seeing about a 25% increase in performance over the old card in Unigine Heaven 4.0, despite running at 3.0 x4.


----------



## Jorginto

@ZNARF

I'm on Z77 I5 3570k @4,6

Programs that I use for monitoring:

GPU-Z
MSI Kombustor
HwInfo64
EVGA Precision X

all of those are showing 1,212v

[email protected],3V is just impossible. I should be pushing way over 1400. Curently I'm on air.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> I did re-install my 320.49. Also, at the suggestion of someone on another forum I frequent, I took the CPU down to stock clock, to rule out that as a cause for the BSOD. Since I took the CPU from 4.4 to 3.4, I haven't had one BSOD (I did that about 3 hours ago, so I'm hoping that was it.) If that is it, I find it strange that the 760, my previous card, was stable with the CPU at 4.4, and the 770 is not.
> 
> Anyhow, since the crashing seems to have stopped for the moment, I am trying to figure out this 3.0 x4 vs 3.0 x16 problem. Is this something that is going to cripple my gaming? I'm still seeing about a 25% increase in performance over the old card in Unigine Heaven 4.0, despite running at 3.0 x4.


your overclock isn't the problem for BSOD's but more importantly I would want full x16/.
so possibly a BIOS flash..?


----------



## Jorginto

@ZNARF

I've done the Valley benchmark:

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS: 104.0
Score: 4353
Min FPS: 41.1
Max FPS: 194.2
System
Platform: Windows 8 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3401MHz) x4
GPU model: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 9.18.13.2049 (2048MB) x1
Settings
Render: Direct3D11
Mode: 1920x1080 fullscreen
Preset Custom
Quality High

I had to go down with clocks to 1333 MHz (+140 core) but in benchmark screen it was showing 1381...


----------



## nicodimus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your overclock isn't the problem for BSOD's


Actually, it seems that the CPU overclock _was_ causing my BSOD. It's been about 5 hours since I turned it down and no problems since. Weird, but I'm happy it was an easy fix. I'll have to ramp the CPU clock back up and see what the highest stable speed is.

I am concerned about the x4/x16 issue though. I've done everything right, as far as I can tell from the motherboard manual and playing with the PCIe settings in the BIOS. It just won't go over x4. Do you think re-downloading and installing the BIOS will help that?


----------



## malmental

flashing the BIOS to the latest version if not already or re-flashing it if the latest one can't hurt..
part of troubleshooting.


----------



## nicodimus22

OK, I've flashed the BIOS. Still getting the same thing in GPU-Z, although I just noticed that sometimes it says the card is running at 3.0 x4, and occasionally it will say the card is running at 1.1 x4. Even weirder, eh?


----------



## rubenmartin

i've asus 770 dc2oc, (oc'ing on gpu tweak any problem @ 1300/7900)

guys i downloaded afterburner 3 beta 14, and voltage tweak bar is adjustable.

but w8 give me error "nvidia driver stopped working bla bla.." everytime when i press apply button.

also display starts waving for 2-3 seconds before giving that error.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> Actually, it seems that the CPU overclock _was_ causing my BSOD. It's been about 5 hours since I turned it down and no problems since. Weird, but I'm happy it was an easy fix. I'll have to ramp the CPU clock back up and see what the highest stable speed is.
> 
> I am concerned about the x4/x16 issue though. I've done everything right, as far as I can tell from the motherboard manual and playing with the PCIe settings in the BIOS. It just won't go over x4. Do you think re-downloading and installing the BIOS will help that?


That means your OC was not stable, I know that when I installed my 770 I had to up my voltage a bit to get my 4770K stable at 4.6 otherwise I would have a BSOD every now and then. Do you still have your previous card? Have you tried installing it and checking that it is not your Motherboard not recognizing cards in the slot incorrectly?


----------



## nicodimus22

I put the 760 back in, and it is reporting that it can run at 3.0 x16, but it's running at 1.1 x16. So, I guess it's a BIOS/motherboard problem?


----------



## defiler2k

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> I put the 760 back in, and it is reporting that it can run at 3.0 x16, but it's running at 1.1 x16. So, I guess it's a BIOS/motherboard problem?






I know its a silly question but did you insert the card to the yellow PCIE-16 slot? All other slots on the board run at 8X and 4X since the bottom slot is from the PCH if Im not mistaken.

Otherwise you might want to check your PCIE configuration in the bios under System Agent Configuration to make sure its set to either auto or Gen3.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> I put the 760 back in, and it is reporting that it can run at 3.0 x16, but it's running at 1.1 x16. So, I guess it's a BIOS/motherboard problem?


Don't know which board you have but my RoG board did the same thing with my 770s I solved it after multiple reseats still did not fix it the way I solved the issue was I had to take the whole board out install the card after I removed the cmos battery for a period of time booted up and problem solved I reinstalled back in the case and haven't had the problem since. If its a asus board with a lga 2011 socket asus recommends reseating the cpu.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> I put the 760 back in, and it is reporting that it can run at 3.0 x16, but it's running at 1.1 x16. So, I guess it's a BIOS/motherboard problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> I put the 760 back in, and it is reporting that it can run at 3.0 x16, but it's running at 1.1 x16. So, I guess it's a BIOS/motherboard problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know which board you have but my RoG board did the same thing with my 770s I solved it after multiple reseats still did not fix it the way I solved the issue was I had to take the whole board out install the card after I removed the cmos battery for a period of time booted up and problem solved I reinstalled back in the case and haven't had the problem since. If its a asus board with a lga 2011 socket asus recommends reseating the cpu.
Click to expand...

last resort if the above troubleshooting doesn't work is to RMA the motherboard..
a fresh install of Windows maybe I might do (possibly spare HDD) and see if that reports correctly.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> at what program is showing 1,212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you are referring to in game monitoring? I have the same problem and still looking for some answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . are you in water cooling? 1.3v is quite high and enough to compensate for +150 / +350 Core / mem speed in MSI AB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> MSI AB setting


Ok where did you get that version of AB? I have 3.0.0 Beta 14 but do not have that skin and am wondering if there is a different version that is floating around that actually give you more then +12mv. Really starting to get annoyed with this thing and the fact that I cant get more then that 12mv. I have searched everwhere for a modified unlocked bios for this card but have found none







and you guys are saying that I dont need one but yet I cant get over the 12mv wall.Tell me what you need, screen shots, files what ever I HAVE to get past this stupid 12mv


----------



## nicodimus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> 
> I know its a silly question but did you insert the card to the yellow PCIE-16 slot? All other slots on the board run at 8X and 4X since the bottom slot is from the PCH if Im not mistaken.
> 
> Otherwise you might want to check your PCIE configuration in the bios under System Agent Configuration to make sure its set to either auto or Gen3.


I've been through the motherboard manual. The top 2 PCIe slots are x16, the bottom one is not. It's in the top (yellow) slot.

I have tried both Auto, Gen 2 and Gen 3 under PCIe Config and I get the same results regardless of which one I pick.


----------



## nicodimus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Don't know which board you have but my RoG board did the same thing with my 770s I solved it after multiple reseats still did not fix it the way I solved the issue was I had to take the whole board out install the card after I removed the cmos battery for a period of time booted up and problem solved I reinstalled back in the case and haven't had the problem since. If its a asus board with a lga 2011 socket asus recommends reseating the cpu.


It's an ASUS Z87 Pro, socket 1150. What does taking the battery out do? I've never tried it.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodimus22*
> 
> It's an ASUS Z87 Pro, socket 1150. What does taking the battery out do? I've never tried it.


Take all the power off the board ie 24 pin 8 pin ect pull the cmos battery for 15 to 20 min the put back in plug back up all the wires try rebooting it resets your whole bios and any info in the bios settings I would also pull your cpu out during that time and reseat it and reseat your gpu make sure you get that snap when you put it in from the pcie slot locking the card in. I went through the similar situation on my rampage iv board that solved the issue I eventually rma the board and bought a new one while I waited but my socket had a bent pin don't think it caused the pcie issue but it caused no ram to be detected that's what I get for buying second hand. Anyways when I had my 770 it would only read pcie 1 @8x until I did that then I was able to get the pcie [email protected] just food for thought but if you call asus support they will tell you reseat cpu if that don't fix it send in for rma. I found a combination of cpu reseat, gpu reseat, and cmos battery removel for 15 min solved the issue and it took me hours and hours to find that. Let me know if it works.


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Ok where did you get that version of AB? I have 3.0.0 Beta 14 but do not have that skin and am wondering if there is a different version that is floating around that actually give you more then +12mv. Really starting to get annoyed with this thing and the fact that I cant get more then that 12mv. I have searched everwhere for a modified unlocked bios for this card but have found none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you guys are saying that I dont need one but yet I cant get over the 12mv wall.Tell me what you need, screen shots, files what ever I HAVE to get past this stupid 12mv


you can download the skin at guru3d.com (same section where you downloaded MSI AB B14) and extract it on the skin folder of MSI AB, open your MSI AB go to setting, interface tab, skin drop down and there you go its all in there as long as you have extracted all of it into that folder.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znarf*
> 
> you can download the skin at guru3d.com (same section where you downloaded MSI AB B14) and extract it on the skin folder of MSI AB, open your MSI AB go to setting, interface tab, skin drop down and there you go its all in there as long as you have extracted all of it into that folder.


well darn was really hopefull


----------



## znarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*
> 
> Ok where did you get that version of AB? I have 3.0.0 Beta 14 but do not have that skin and am wondering if there is a different version that is floating around that actually give you more then +12mv. Really starting to get annoyed with this thing and the fact that I cant get more then that 12mv. I have searched everwhere for a modified unlocked bios for this card but have found none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you guys are saying that I dont need one but yet I cant get over the 12mv wall.Tell me what you need, screen shots, files what ever I HAVE to get past this stupid 12mv


you can try these steps i've posted on the page (link below), i'm not sure if this is compatible with AMD Chip, but anyway there is no harm in trying and also if this works, i think you don't need those modded bios, i think its safer to do this softmod because for me I really don't need to crank up to the max and benching my GPU's 24/7, i'm only doing this when i'm gaming.

take it easy and enjoy if this works for you









http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/3000


----------



## Roxaos

pulled the plug and decided to go with the Windforce 770, should be here by monday


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> EVGA 02G-P4-2774-KR
> Only heard some whine (like a low cricket chirp) in the Valley exit splash screen
> ASIC 82.9
> 
> EVGA 02G-P4-2774-KR
> No whine
> ASIC 80.9


isn't that funny?

the only coil whine ive heard in my life is when you exit heaven/valley


----------



## rubenmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> i've asus 770 dc2oc, (oc'ing on gpu tweak any problem @ 1300/7900)
> 
> guys i downloaded afterburner 3 beta 14, and voltage tweak bar is adjustable.
> 
> but w8 give me error "nvidia driver stopped working bla bla.." everytime when i press apply button.
> 
> also display starts waving for 2-3 seconds before giving that error.


any idea?


----------



## Jorginto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> any idea?


In my case I unlocked the 1,3V bar but monitoring was showing 1,2V (could do +12mV before the mod). In evga prec-X I unlocked the +12mV again and my overclock jumped from 1280 to 1345 stable. I assume that in my case the 1,3V mod is not working, but the additional +25mV does.


----------



## malmental

who has the highest ASIC score thus far from there GTX 770.?
both mine are 85%.


----------



## nicodimus22

Mine is 85% also.


----------



## malmental

nice, what model you have again.?
4GB WF3.?


----------



## nicodimus22

Yeah, the Gigabyte 4gb version.


----------



## iAmSilvercat

My ASIC is 91.7% if anyone wants to know. MSI 770L


----------



## malmental

highest I have seen...


----------



## rubenmartin

90.5

asus dc2oc


----------



## malmental

call me crazy but I'm thinking of trading my GTX 780 WF3 for a GTX 770 Lightning and then get a bigger SSD..
1080p resolution.


----------



## Jorginto

Not a bad idea. If you don't mind cutting details from now and then.... Unless you're one of those unlucky people that can see above 30 FPS or even above 60 FPS that need constant 120 FPS on their 120 Hz monitors


----------



## iAmSilvercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Not a bad idea. If you don't mind cutting details from now and then.... Unless you're one of those unlucky people that can see above 30 FPS or even above 60 FPS that need constant 120 FPS on their 120 Hz monitors


I use a 120hz monitor and I can say that there is a HUGE difference in fluidity in FPS games. All those people who disagree have obviously never used a 120Hz display with a decent GPU. Also, 3D


----------



## Jorginto

Well... I had a pleasure of testing a 120Hz monitor and the magic doesnt work on my old eyes.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

getting very tempted to call newegg and see about exchanging for lightning...


----------



## Roxaos

Is there something wrong with the WF3?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Is there something wrong with the WF3?


nothing and I have SLI GTX 770 WF3's and love them..
me personally was talking about a GTX 780 WF3 @ 1080p..


----------



## iAmSilvercat

Been running stock all week. This weekend I shall have some fun benching and clocking this card to hell and back >


----------



## CannedBullets

I may have figured out my coil whine. Its only noticeable on Planetside 2 which is a PhysX game so I think my card only whines on PhysX games.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I may have figured out my coil whine. Its only noticeable on Planetside 2 which is a PhysX game so I think my card only whines on PhysX games.


Test it out on Hawken, as well.


----------



## Jorginto

Did anyone unlock voltage on MSI 770 gaming edition?


----------



## znarf

sorry, it's wrong its not

VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h or 4:20h

BUT









*VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h or 3:20h*

link: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html

attached screenshot at 3rd post


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Has any1 seen the new 780 lightning,its the most gorgous thing ive seen in ages,..those here who have 780 and 770 which would be better for the next 3years,or is it better to wait for new gtx8...series, my local supplier stil says he hasnt had any issues with drivers or the hardware relating to the gtx700 series,a friend tried all the new drivers on his asus dcu2 top oc 570,and he had major bsod,hang ups., ...now my head is stuck between the 670 pe oc-770 TF 4gb-770 lightning-780 lightning,some guidence is much apreciated.thanx in advance


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Not a bad idea. If you don't mind cutting details from now and then.... Unless you're one of those unlucky people that can see above 30 FPS or even above 60 FPS that need constant 120 FPS on their 120 Hz monitors


It isn't so much seeing the difference in frames as it is just raising the cap for your card. Allowing your card to run at higher frame rates results in less stutter and overall smoother performance. My monitor only had a 72 Hz refresh rate but the extra frames make a difference when using VSync.

My LED TV has a feature that auto motion plus that doubles the frames to make the source material 120 Hz, and you can certainly tell the difference. It gives movies and TV shows a soap opera feel and almost makes it too real. It also sharpens video games but causes a slight delay so it isnt worth it. I leave it turned off but some people prefer it. My point is that although the human eye may not be able to process more than 30-60 FPS you will be able to tell the difference between the two because the higher frame rate will be more smooth and sharper. Besides it will allow you to use that nice new GPU to its fullest instead of being stuck at 60 FPS all the time.


----------



## CannedBullets

Anyone having this issue with 326.80 and Skyrim? I had to downgrade back to 320.49.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422950/anyone-having-issues-with-326-80-in-skyrim


----------



## Jorginto

@BangBangPlay

I'm in the group of many, that everything above 30 FPS is just neither sharper or more fluid. I see what I see. In my opinion most of those keen eye ppl are just suffering from placebo effect and are the perfect marketing target. If somebody says, that there is a difference 60 vs 120 Hz, that's ok with me but I just don't belive that bullcrap, when I hear/read that 30+FPS is just a must be. All I'm saying is: Try it out and check what's best for yourself.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @BangBangPlay
> 
> I'm in the group of many, that everything above 30 FPS is just neither sharper or more fluid. I see what I see. In my opinion most of those keen eye ppl are just suffering from placebo effect and are the perfect marketing target. If somebody says, that there is a difference 60 vs 120 Hz, that's ok with me but I just don't belive that bullcrap, when I hear/read that 30+FPS is just a must be. All I'm saying is: Try it out and check what's best for yourself.


I don't buy into the whole: _Seeing_ the difference. _Feeling_ the difference is another matter.


----------



## bloodmaster

Is there anyway to unlock voltage to my Gigabyte GTX 770 WF3 - it has the NCP4208 voltage controler instead of the NCP4206.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @BangBangPlay
> 
> *I'm in the group of many, that everything above 30 FPS is just neither sharper or more fluid*. I see what I see. *In my opinion most of those keen eye ppl are just suffering from placebo effect* and are the perfect marketing target. If somebody says, that there is a difference 60 vs 120 Hz, that's ok with me but *I just don't belive that bullcrap*, when I hear/read that 30+FPS is just a must be. All I'm saying is: Try it out and check what's best for yourself.


Hmmm....









The above will suggest you either you have a very slow gaming PC, or bad eyesight (no pun intended). The people that can see the difference between 60hz and 120hz are not suffering from a placebo effect. I can easily tell the difference between 80 fps and 120 fps on my 120Hz monitor, and i am sure if i had a 144hz monitor now, i would also be able to tell the difference between 120hz and 144hz.

Why? Because i have gotten accustomed to 120hz. It's just like playing games in 3D. When i first started, i used to only play with 15% depth, because anything higher would give me a headache, but as time went on, i kept increasing it little by little until i got to 80%.

I'll say... The best way to find out is to get yourself a 120hz monitor, open a folder and drag it around your screen in 120hz mode, then dial it down to 60hz, and drag that same folder.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @BangBangPlay
> 
> I'm in the group of many, that everything above 30 FPS is just neither sharper or more fluid. I see what I see. In my opinion most of those keen eye ppl are just suffering from placebo effect and are the perfect marketing target. If somebody says, that there is a difference 60 vs 120 Hz, that's ok with me but I just don't belive that bullcrap, when I hear/read that 30+FPS is just a must be. All I'm saying is: Try it out and check what's best for yourself.


30 FPS vs 60 FPS may not have a big difference when the source material is recorded or rendered at a lower frame rate and then multiplied to create the extra frames. But when the source material is recorded (or rendered) in higher frames there is a noticeable difference in image quality. The new Lord of The Rings movie is a good example of this, some people could notice a difference and others couldn't.

I don't own a 120 Hz monitor and I didn't buy into the hype. I can only go up to 72 FPS and I have noticed a difference in some games, although it isn't a direct result of higher frames. Deus EX HR is a good example. At 60 FPS I was getting occasional stuttering, but it vanished when I bought my new monitor. I know this has more to do with VSync and triple buffering than the elevated frame rate, but it makes a difference. It really just allows your card more breathing room to perform more smoothly. VSync will half your frame rate when it dips below your refresh rate (if triple buffering isn't enabled), so that would be 60 FPS instead of 30 for example on a 120 Hz monitor. So I'm saying that 120 Hz has its benefits despite the belief that the human eye only sees somewhere between 30 and 60 FPS. I do believe that everyone will see colors, and images differently though. At first I didn't really see what the big deal was with high definition television until I watched it for a while and then watched standard def at a friends house. Just another point of view...


----------



## 66racer

FINALLY did the asus volt mod!!! Ambient temps are 88F right now so I wont be pushing it much, do wanna thank the guys in the asus 770 hotwire thread! Cant wait to see what my new max will be








http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above will suggest you either you have a very slow gaming PC, or bad eyesight (no pun intended). The people that can see the difference between 60hz and 120hz are not suffering from a placebo effect. I can easily tell the difference between 80 fps and 120 fps on my 120Hz monitor, and i am sure if i had a 144hz monitor now, i would also be able to tell the difference between 120hz and 144hz.
> 
> Why? Because i have gotten accustomed to 120hz. It's just like playing games in 3D. When i first started, i used to only play with 15% depth, because anything higher would give me a headache, but as time went on, i kept increasing it little by little until i got to 80%.
> 
> I'll say... The best way to find out is to get yourself a 120hz monitor, open a folder and drag it around your screen in 120hz mode, then dial it down to 60hz, and drag that same folder.


HUGE +1

I play on 120hz and its obvious. Its even noticeable when dragging windows around but 120hz is great on bf3 especially or any FPS game.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY did the asus volt mod!!! Ambient temps are 88F right now so I wont be pushing it much, do wanna thank the guys in the asus 770 hotwire thread! Cant wait to see what my new max will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire
> 
> 
> HUGE +1
> 
> I play on 120hz and its obvious. Its even noticeable when dragging windows around but 120hz is great on bf3 especially or any FPS game.


Oooh! Did you try the Afterburner tweak for 1.3v?


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Test it out on Hawken, as well.


Should a GTX 770 and FX-6300 at 4.5 GHz handle that on Ultra smoothly?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oooh! Did you try the Afterburner tweak for 1.3v?


I did the hardware mod and added a potentiometer, was pretty easy, installed a kill switch too so voltage is locked at stock when I dont wanna worry about overvolting the card. Guessing the most I should do is 1.4 but with 1.312 ran valley at 1411mhz 8000mhz. It was run with the tweaks but I had evga precision running to monitor power target and temps. Luckily temps only went up 2c but that could have also just been from the warmer ambient of 88F Im in right now. Gonna do some benching when its cooler and submit in the valley thread again.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I did the hardware mod and added a potentiometer, was pretty easy, installed a kill switch too so voltage is locked at stock when I dont wanna worry about overvolting the card. Guessing the most I should do is 1.4 but with 1.312 ran valley at 1411mhz 8000mhz. It was run with the tweaks but I had evga precision running to monitor power target and temps. Luckily temps only went up 2c but that could have also just been from the warmer ambient of 88F Im in right now. Gonna do some benching when its cooler and submit in the valley thread again.


Nice Nice!... You make me want to go above 1.3mv lol. The most i got was 57.7FPS at 1372Mhz


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice Nice!... You make me want to go above 1.3mv lol. The most i got was 57.7FPS at 1372Mhz


Yeah at 1372/8000 i got that today with what I think is the last beta ones to come out. Somehow on an earlier driver I got as much as 57.8 or 57.9, Its what I have for my score in the valley thread.

Only weird thing I think I would need an stock asus user to confirm is their voltage. My current voltage at "stock setting" is 1.211 and when I select overvolt in precision its 1.224v. Im curious is thats what it was before I did the mod too. Would be interesting to see if asus gives their cards more than others. So recently (before volt mod) my valley stable has been 1359mhz8000mhz at 1.212, even though before I used to be able to run valley 3 loops at 1372mhz, that said I was a little surprised that 1411mhz took 1.312v (with fluke meter). Hope I can at least get 1450mhz on water.

PS
Oh and it was you msi gamer guys getting 1.30 with software that made me wanna get more voltage out of my asus lol. I have been teasing the idea a while now and was partially why I wanted to get an asus to begin with, but with all the guys in the 770 hotwire thread reporting how easy it is, I couldnt resist. And it was easy.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah at 1372/8000 i got that today with what I think is the last beta ones to come out. Somehow on an earlier driver I got as much as 57.8 or 57.9, Its what I have for my score in the valley thread.
> 
> Only weird thing I think I would need an stock asus user to confirm is their voltage. My current voltage at "stock setting" is 1.211 and when I select overvolt in precision its 1.224v. Im curious is thats what it was before I did the mod too. Would be interesting to see if asus gives their cards more than others. So recently (before volt mod) my valley stable has been 1359mhz8000mhz at 1.212, even though before I used to be able to run valley 3 loops at 1372mhz, that said I was a little surprised that 1411mhz took 1.312v (with fluke meter). Hope I can at least get 1450mhz on water.
> 
> PS
> Oh and it was you msi gamer guys getting 1.30 with software that made me wanna get more voltage out of my asus lol. I have been teasing the idea a while now and was partially why I wanted to get an asus to begin with, but with all the guys in the 770 hotwire thread reporting how easy it is, I couldnt resist. And it was easy.


Oh i had no idea the asus 770 did not support the voltage softmod. Oh well.... I don't think i would be ever getting any other brand of GPU's. MSI has been super good to me







. With Rbby's tool, i can possibly go over 1.3mv, but i rather not, unless i feel the need to.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh i had no idea the asus 770 did not support the voltage softmod. Oh well.... I don't think i would be ever getting any other brand of GPU's. MSI has been super good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With Rbby's tool, i can possibly go over 1.3mv, but i rather not, unless i feel the need to.


Benny: you had the "crown" in Valley, are you going to let it slip away so easily ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh i had no idea the asus 770 did not support the voltage softmod. Oh well.... I don't think i would be ever getting any other brand of GPU's. MSI has been super good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With Rbby's tool, i can possibly go over 1.3mv, but i rather not, unless i feel the need to.


Its nice he kept working on it, I remember trying the early versions with no luck on the MSI I had. I haven't tried the tool on the Asus since i believe Asus uses their own voltage regulator. Would be funny if it works and I didn't need to mod the card lol

Only supplies were a potentiometer, switch, and wire which I already had. Just voided my warranty but eh, I upgrade often anyways.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Benny: you had the "crown" in Valley, are you going to let it slip away so easily ?


LoL,single card wise, i never had the crown, i was like 4th place







.... But that's because i was more focused on SLI mode, i'm first place there with 107.5 FPS









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Its nice he kept working on it, I remember trying the early versions with no luck on the MSI I had. *I haven't tried the tool on the Asus since i believe Asus uses their own voltage regulator*. Would be funny if it works and I didn't need to mod the card lol
> 
> Only supplies were a potentiometer, switch, and wire which I already had. Just voided my warranty but eh, I upgrade often anyways.


You should try it, i mean the soft-mod. If it "does" work, then you can possibly revert the GPU to it's previous state. You know you would want to sell it at some point right? What do you think the buyer would say about the hard-mod you did?


----------



## rubenmartin

was anyone here unlock voltage ASUS 770 dc2oc?


----------



## bloodmaster

Is there anyway to unlock voltage to my Gigabyte GTX 770 WF3 OC- it has the NCP4208 voltage controler instead of the NCP4206.


----------



## 66racer

Youngbenny-

Its worth trying for the fun of it. The hardware mod can be undone but I would sell it as it is since warranty gets voided.

Ruben-
You can do a hardware unlock for sure, in the last page or two I linked a hotwire thread that covers the volt mod on the last few pages.

Otherwise its worth trying the software mod that rbby made sonewhere in the forum but not sure it will work since msi uses a different volt regulator.


----------



## Sheyster

So I recently picked up the PNY GTX 770 Tri-fan model:

http://www3.pny.com/GTX-770-2048MB-PCIe-P3383C589.aspx

I got a pretty good deal on it. My card boosts to 1150 with the stock BIOS. So far it seems to be stable at 1293 with some AB tuning. Pretty happy with it so far.









As far as noise level, this card is VERY quiet. Even at 80% fan speed, it's just a tad louder than at idle. Quietest video card I've owned in a long time!

I'm still on the fence about a GTX 780 upgrade. I might move to it in a few months when BF4 is released.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> So I recently picked up the PNY GTX 770 Tri-fan model:
> 
> http://www3.pny.com/GTX-770-2048MB-PCIe-P3383C589.aspx
> 
> I got a pretty good deal on it. My card boosts to 1150 with the stock BIOS. So far it seems to be stable at 1293 with some AB tuning. Pretty happy with it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as noise level, this card is VERY quiet. Even at 80% fan speed, it's just a tad louder than at idle. Quietest video card I've owned in a long time!
> 
> I'm still on the fence about a GTX 780 upgrade. I might move to it in a few months when BF4 is released.


Yeah I was tempted to try a 780 for bf4 but the 770 does bf3 so easily im just gonna wait. I can always add another 770 but think a single 770 will still do ultra....I hope lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I was tempted to try a 780 for bf4 but the 770 does bf3 so easily im just gonna wait. I can always add another 770 but think a single 770 will still do ultra....I hope lol


Bf3 for me is in the low 90's (fps), and i believe bf4 should not be far behind. I would estimate low 80's on 1080p (single 770)


----------



## Imprezzion

I bought a Gigabyte WF3 GTX770 to replace my GTX770 Lightning. The Gigabyte uses the NCP4206 controller so I can overvolt and LLC mod it.
The Lightning isn't a very amazing card at all, it only does 1350Mhz 24/7 and enches on 1380Mhz with a crash here and there on +100mV.

I know the Gigabyte has at least 1.3v as well, with LLC mod maybe 1.32-1.33v even, so I just wanted to see for the hell of it whether it's better









Got only one question, how many VRM's does the WF3 OC have and are they able to withstand the extra load the LLC mod and 1.30v puts on them? The LLC mod is quite hairy afaik on a reference card as the VRM's can barely handle it in terms of heat and such..


----------



## malmental

not sure, I haven't looked into it and haven't pushed my WF3's that far.
I just do not feel the need, they are that stellar the way they are.
I'm still on stock BIOS and in SLI they are synced @ 1275MHz, I know I can go farther but just haven't..


----------



## Yungbenny911

what do you guys think about 2560x1080p monitors? Anyone has experience with them?


----------



## Roxaos

Am I right to assume down the road driver improvements will only increase BF's fps yield? I was also tempted to go with the 780 hehe


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> what do you guys think about 2560x1080p monitors? Anyone has experience with them?


I didnt even know these existed lol if they have 120hz ones I may look into them, the main attraction for me to go 2560x1440 was mostly for better horizontal workspace. Wonder how gaming would be too.

---
Rox

Im thinking bf3 is what it is. Performance is good anyways, maybe sli improvements? Sure nvidia is focused on bf4 at this point too.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I'm really thinking of getting one of those monitors. The viewing angle will just be mind blowing


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'm really thinking of getting one of those monitors. The viewing angle will just be mind blowing


Looked through neweggs selection, look great but they dont seem to have good gaming refresh rates, plus no 120hz







Seems like they are 5ms g2g so wouldnt that push it for gaming? Not sure but I bet it would be GREAT for productivity!

GPU power has definitely made higher than 1080 resolutions desirable for even single card setups now a days.

edit:
Got around to trying the rbby software mod and it didnt work on my asus card. Was hoping it could have been an easy way to feed memory voltage but gpu core didnt work so sure memory wont either, I dont have test leads on the memory test point to confirm but my meter didnt see an increase of gpu voltage.


----------



## feznz

.....







of valley SLI
I guess my 2400Mhz ram helped


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of valley SLI
> I guess my 2400Mhz ram helped


LOL that score is crazy!

Have you messed with the mem and vrm voltage at all? Wondering if its worth modding that too, I just dont think it would be worth it since I dont have a full block, just h70 cooling the core


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of valley SLI
> I guess my 2400Mhz ram helped


Wow Feznz, that's fast.








Who is faster; you or Benny at this point? Also, I see that on Win/7, from what I hear Win/8 might even be faster? -Davis


----------



## feznz

Thanks Guys I thought I better pull finger since there are a few people doing the Hard mod
Yungbenny has a 107.5 here top 30 valley but he might have one up his sleeve ready to pull out now








Actually win 8 is slightly slower by a smidgen like 0.5% but there is the exploit that can give you and easy 5%+ advantage I am now confident Yungbenny is NOT using it. HWBot
I have done the memory and PLL as well I can only boot with +10 on both that's why I can OC the memory to 8020Mhz but they are bare, no heat spreaders.
I still have a no boot problem over 1.35V on GPU I just don't have enough time to play at t he moment but I see some are getting 1.5V with the hard mod with a pot I will leave that up my sleeve for now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I was tempted to try a 780 for bf4 but the 770 does bf3 so easily im just gonna wait. I can always add another 770 but think a single 770 will still do ultra....I hope lol


I'm running a 144 Hz monitor, so it will definitely help to upgrade to an OC'd 780 and hopefully maintain 120+ FPS most of the time.


----------



## Roxaos

Sigh....this card needs to ship faster >_<


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Thanks Guys I thought I better pull finger since there are a few people doing the Hard mod
> Yungbenny has a 107.5 here top 30 valley but he might have one up his sleeve ready to pull out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually win 8 is slightly slower by a smidgen like 0.5% but there is the exploit that can give you and easy 5%+ advantage I am now confident Yungbenny is NOT using it. HWBot
> I have done the memory and PLL as well I can only boot with +10 on both that's why I can OC the memory to 8020Mhz but they are bare, no heat spreaders.
> I still have a no boot problem over 1.35V on GPU I just don't have enough time to play at t he moment but I see some are getting 1.5V with the hard mod with a pot I will leave that up my sleeve for now.


It wont boot when set higher than 1.35? Is that using hotwire or the mod? I noticed with mine even though its set to 1.318v, boot voltage is usually 900mv and 1080mv peak I believe once windows log on pops up. I only see peak voltage when the gpu is in use. Wonder what yours looks like?


----------



## feznz

It is about the same boot voltage I just really haven't sorted out why this won't boot I am thinking motherboard Bios I was kind hoping someone with maximus 5 was using hotwire here but the only other guy I know is using his with Asus Matrix 7970 and they are supplied with the hotwires and plugs on the GPU, so no breaking resistors off.
As long as my system setup setup is stable for GTA5 I am happy I cannot believe it is going to be out this month finally I have been waiting all year for this


----------



## CZECHYa

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/sqx5.jpg/

24/7 stable, can push it harder. But why...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of valley SLI
> I guess my 2400Mhz ram helped


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Thanks Guys I thought I better pull finger since there are a few people doing the Hard mod
> Yungbenny has a 107.5 here top 30 valley but he might have one up his sleeve ready to pull out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually win 8 is slightly slower by a smidgen like 0.5% but there is the exploit that can give you and easy 5%+ advantage I am now confident Yungbenny is NOT using it. HWBot
> I have done the memory and PLL as well I can only boot with +10 on both that's why I can OC the memory to 8020Mhz but they are bare, no heat spreaders.
> I still have a no boot problem over 1.35V on GPU I just don't have enough time to play at t he moment but I see some are getting 1.5V with the hard mod with a pot I will leave that up my sleeve for now.


Oh My!







. I'm proud of you!







. Geez!!!, I hate you guys hahaha, now i feel like going over 1.3v







. My cards in SLI only do 1346Mhz, and yours did 1450Mhz??? I can only imagine what your single card score would be like


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> It is about the same boot voltage I just really haven't sorted out why this won't boot I am thinking motherboard Bios I was kind hoping someone with maximus 5 was using hotwire here but the only other guy I know is using his with Asus Matrix 7970 and they are supplied with the hotwires and plugs on the GPU, so no breaking resistors off.
> As long as my system setup setup is stable for GTA5 I am happy I cannot believe it is going to be out this month finally I have been waiting all year for this


Bummer, btw what have your vrm temps been at that clock/volt? Mine is still on the stock heatsink and only check temp with a temp gun. Heat sink stays below 45c so figure actual vrm must be no hotter than 5-10c. Any input?


----------



## MartiAn

Hey guys I just got my asus gtx 770 direct ii oc .. which drivers should I download? Do I trust the beta and just dl the latest release, or should I download from the CD? Is the driver all I need? Do I need to install some sort of control centre like ati cards CCC for example..

GeForce 326.80 Driver - BETA
Version: 326.80 - Release Date: Tue Aug 20, 2013

GeForce 326.41 Driver - BETA
Version: 326.41 - Release Date: Tue Jul 30, 2013

GeForce 326.19 Driver - BETA
Version: 326.19 - Release Date: Thu Jul 18, 2013

GeForce 320.49 Driver - BETA
Version: 320.49 - Release Date: Tue Jun 25, 2013

GeForce 320.49 Driver - WHQL
Version: 320.49 - Release Date: Mon Jul 01, 2013


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartiAn*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my asus gtx 770 direct ii oc .. which drivers should I download? Do I trust the beta and just dl the latest release, or should I download from the CD? Is the driver all I need? Do I need to install some sort of control centre like ati cards CCC for example..
> 
> GeForce 326.80 Driver - BETA
> Version: 326.80 - Release Date: Tue Aug 20, 2013
> 
> GeForce 326.41 Driver - BETA
> Version: 326.41 - Release Date: Tue Jul 30, 2013
> 
> GeForce 326.19 Driver - BETA
> Version: 326.19 - Release Date: Thu Jul 18, 2013
> 
> GeForce 320.49 Driver - BETA
> Version: 320.49 - Release Date: Tue Jun 25, 2013
> 
> GeForce 320.49 Driver - WHQL
> Version: 320.49 - Release Date: Mon Jul 01, 2013


I have used them all as they have come out, I would just use the newest beta which is the 326.80. Enjoy!


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartiAn*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my asus gtx 770 direct ii oc .. which drivers should I download? Do I trust the beta and just dl the latest release, or should I download from the CD? Is the driver all I need? Do I need to install some sort of control centre like ati cards CCC for example..
> 
> GeForce 326.80 Driver - BETA
> Version: 326.80 - Release Date: Tue Aug 20, 2013
> 
> GeForce 326.41 Driver - BETA
> Version: 326.41 - Release Date: Tue Jul 30, 2013
> 
> GeForce 326.19 Driver - BETA
> Version: 326.19 - Release Date: Thu Jul 18, 2013
> 
> GeForce 320.49 Driver - BETA
> Version: 320.49 - Release Date: Tue Jun 25, 2013
> 
> GeForce 320.49 Driver - WHQL
> Version: 320.49 - Release Date: Mon Jul 01, 2013


I'd just stick with the latest WHQL drivers, so 320.49 for now.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> Has any1 seen the new 780 lightning,its the most gorgous thing ive seen in ages,..those here who have 780 and 770 which would be better for the next 3years,or is it better to wait for new gtx8...series, my local supplier stil says he hasnt had any issues with drivers or the hardware relating to the gtx700 series,a friend tried all the new drivers on his asus dcu2 top oc 570,and he had major bsod,hang ups., ...now my head is stuck between the 670 pe oc-770 TF 4gb-770 lightning-780 lightning,some guidence is much apreciated.thanx in advance


X-Pred: what Resolution are you planning on playing on? If it's only 1080p I'd go w/ the 670 PE OC. You won't see much difference in games with the "higher" end cards and you'll save a lot of $$$ !


----------



## sdmf74

Anyone have a modified bios for EVGA GTX 770 CLASSIFIED?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh My!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm proud of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Geez!!!, I hate you guys hahaha, now i feel like going over 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My cards in SLI only do 1346Mhz, and yours did 1450Mhz??? I can only imagine what your single card score would be like


Thanks very much








I really don't know what to report the actual Mhz as, valley reports 1450Mhz MSI AB reports 1437Mhz and GPUz 1376Mhz So I reported the valley Mhz since I submitted the Screenshot but I would say 1437.
But have you noticed that I will only have certain reported speed steps 1400, 1411, 1437 and 1450 I cannot get thing between these numbers even adjusting 7Mhz will either jump to the next step or stay the same reported speed.

I thought about a single run but I will leave that for the single Asus 770 owners to dominate since Malmentle love MSI so much








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Bummer, btw what have your vrm temps been at that clock/volt? Mine is still on the stock heatsink and only check temp with a temp gun. Heat sink stays below 45c so figure actual vrm must be no hotter than 5-10c. Any input?


I would say you are right, I have seen your rig I think it will be fine as long as you are staying below 70*C IMO as your card is mounted the right way for heat to travel and 100*c is still considered within operating specs though I wouldn't recommend it.

As I always say this was a bench I actually still game at 1250Mhz
And my massive ASIC score with my 24/7 settings


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartiAn*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my asus gtx 770 direct ii oc .. which drivers should I download? Do I trust the beta and just dl the latest release, or should I download from the CD? Is the driver all I need? Do I need to install some sort of control centre like ati cards CCC for example..
> 
> GeForce 326.80 Driver - BETA
> Version: 326.80 - Release Date: Tue Aug 20, 2013
> 
> GeForce 326.41 Driver - BETA
> Version: 326.41 - Release Date: Tue Jul 30, 2013
> 
> GeForce 326.19 Driver - BETA
> Version: 326.19 - Release Date: Thu Jul 18, 2013
> 
> GeForce 320.49 Driver - BETA
> Version: 320.49 - Release Date: Tue Jun 25, 2013
> 
> GeForce 320.49 Driver - WHQL
> Version: 320.49 - Release Date: Mon Jul 01, 2013


The .49 whql is serving me best right now.


----------



## 66racer

Feznz-
Thanks! +rep when on a pc, cant do it from chrome mobile.

I use afterburner/precision mhz rating for speed. Gpu z I read estimates the boost clock based off the bios boost table but I dont know what valley does lol.

Its the same for me as well getting the weird incremental jumps in clock no matter the setting. Think its bios boost table related, those numbers are in the bios.

I to dont game on my max oc either lol 1320mhz 7400mhz for me. I want to do a few bf3 matches at 1400+ to record fraps min/max/ave but thats about it. What sucks are the variables with bf3 online so I just wanna see the minimum fps improvement mostly.


----------



## Robilar

I have a pair of Gigabyte Windforce (1137/1189 Boost at stock, memory at 7012 at stock) units. What is a recommended moderate overclock via EVGA precision?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I have a pair of Gigabyte Windforce (1137/1189 Boost at stock, memory at 7012 at stock) units. What is a recommended moderate overclock via EVGA precision?


OC Guru from Gigabyte is better than eVGA Precision for the WF3's..









on stock BIOS with OC Guru I often run my cards in sync like this.
power target - 103
prioritize temps - 72
voltage - 1.88
memory +250
base clock - 1200

nothing special but I hit @ +1300MHz without issues.
I had modded the BIOS but for my Surround set-up there is no need and reverted back.
(3840 x 1024 @ 85Hz ..)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I have a pair of Gigabyte Windforce (1137/1189 Boost at stock, memory at 7012 at stock) units. What is a recommended moderate overclock via EVGA precision?


Modest would be 1240-1320mhz and 7200-7600mhz memory. Honestly I have played bf3 at several settings ranging from 1246mhz/7400mem to 1359mhz/7900mhz mem and the mininums arent that far apart (loging min/max/ave with fraps). I will say at anything in those ranges are about worth 10fps increase in average fps so depending on your gpu try for at least mid 1200s and 7400mhz range.

Going over 7400mhz on the memory I noticed starts creating some heat in them, but you probably have the best memory cooling out of all the 770s as well.

Good luck with your oc! I like to find my max then determine a conservative 24/7 gaming oc a few notches from that.


----------



## malmental

good insight @ 66racer..


----------



## feznz

Have you ever had an epic game of BF3 like a 2 hour round 100+ kills and just before the round ends CRASH








just to rejoin the game to find your stats set to zero again that why I only have a conservative OC for gaming.
But the best easiest way I personally determine stability for gaming fold for 12hours.


----------



## quid248

What's with the difference in GPU frequency as reported by Valley and GPU-Z/AB?

Notice my WF3 (stock) says 1293mhz in Valley, but the graph in GPU-Z/AB says 1228mhz max.

I more inclined to believe GPU-Z...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Have you ever had an epic game of BF3 like a 2 hour round 100+ kills and just before the round ends CRASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to rejoin the game to find your stats set to zero again that why I only have a conservative OC for gaming.
> But the best easiest way I personally determine stability for gaming fold for 12hours.


Lol well an hour round where im doing good at 2:1 k/d and driver crash lol yeah it SUCKS! thats also why I like to run it a few settings below my max haha. Not to mention 1320mhz/7400mem vs 1359/8000 is undetectable. I was stress testing 1359mhz/7900mhz on bf3 as a mater of fact when it crashed. Personally think it was memory related on that one.

Malmental-
Thanks


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Have you ever had an epic game of BF3 like a 2 hour round 100+ kills and just before the round ends CRASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to rejoin the game to find your stats set to zero again that why I only have a conservative OC for gaming.
> But the best easiest way I personally determine stability for gaming fold for 12hours.


I had the game crash on me once on the 770 and once last night on 7970. Fresh OS and game install in between. Battlelog rife with complaints about it.....game problem imo. All my tests were done without OC's beyond factory specs so it isn't a case of an unstable OC....or at least it isn't an indicator.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I had the game crash on me once on the 770 and once last night on 7970. Fresh OS and game install in between. Battlelog rife with complaints about it.....game problem imo. All my tests were done without OC's beyond factory specs so it isn't a case of an unstable OC....or at least it isn't an indicator.


Hey Thoth, is that the only crash since the switch to the 7970 ? -Davis


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Hey Thoth, is that the only crash since the switch to the 7970 ? -Davis


O N L Y










Crash? Damn outside the 3000 m/s steam timeout my event viewer is stark naked. I am secure in the fact that it was a BF3 game issue and nothing that my flawless system had any hand in.

In this case flawless just means error free since the OS install.


----------



## feznz

BTW that was with my old MSI 580s that were struggling to keep above 50FPS but my 770s just don't need OC too much to keep the 60FPS+ @5760x1080
I did mention a crash with my 770s but after a straight 5hours I think that is acceptable. but it wasn't a straight out driver crash it just hanged loading the great destroyer final chapter.


----------



## 66racer

Yeah I think my crash was memory getting too hot, that was before heatsinks and think ambient was either 78-82f. BeFore heatsinks I would see memory get to about 68c on just 7400mhz gaming. Now it seems that 48c has been the highest I have seen. Think I wrote this stuff down somewhere while testing.

I have been in a game where I think the server crashed or the admin did something because I return to the game and there will be like 10 open slots in a once full game. Bf3 has had and has its issues. Current one I HATE is that my server preferences dont save over a few days (could be IE) and hate how it will be my turn to enter the game and it seems to freeze on the loading so I can't hit the enter and the bf3 game Window wont show.


----------



## hogeyman

My GTX 770 SC hasn't crashed once.....


----------



## 66racer

Well here is my new Valley score, Hope I get the top single gpu slot (680/770) in the valley thread until Feznz, Rbby....or....Benny try to top that







I just hope I can have my name up there a few days











1476mhz 8000mhz mem @ 1.4000v peak, 110% power target. H70 cooler on gpu. 55c max gpu and vrm heatsink max 50.5c in 82F ambient room temp. Antec reports liquid temp as 40c.

Not sure I can do more without modding the bios since I am hitting 110% already, AB shows 1476mhz throughout the whole run though, once I do the bios I wanna see if I score higher with the same clocks. Im just happy to break 59fps.

Once I can get some ambient temps at 70F I actually want to try to game on bf3 with this just for the data. There is someone who claims to have gamed for hours on their 680 @ 1.4v with no issues, even gamed at 1.5v on dice but at most I will do a full block.


----------



## quid248

Bravo!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hogeyman*
> 
> My GTX 770 SC hasn't crashed once.....


Still running the card stock settings are ya ?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well here is my new Valley score, Hope I get the top single gpu slot (680/770) in the valley thread until Feznz, Rbby....or....Benny try to top that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope I can have my name up there a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1476mhz 8000mhz mem @ 1.4000v peak, 110% power target. H70 cooler on gpu. 55c max gpu and vrm heatsink max 50.5c in 82F ambient room temp. Antec reports liquid temp as 40c.
> 
> Not sure I can do more without modding the bios since I am hitting 110% already, AB shows 1476mhz throughout the whole run though, once I do the bios I wanna see if I score higher with the same clocks. Im just happy to break 59fps.
> 
> Once I can get some ambient temps at 70F I actually want to try to game on bf3 with this just for the data. There is someone who claims to have gamed for hours on their 680 @ 1.4v with no issues, even gamed at 1.5v on dice but at most I will do a full block.










Nice I won't try beat it I will leave that to another single owner







resized to what it deserves
But you have confirmed my theory of hitting the peak where no matter how much more voltage you are now not going to gain too much more Mhz. I am tempted to try for more But I think I need someone to beat my SLI score to give me inspiration









you better wear this proud


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> O N L Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash? Damn outside the 3000 m/s steam timeout my event viewer is stark naked. I am secure in the fact that it was a BF3 game issue and nothing that my flawless system had any hand in.
> 
> In this case flawless just means error free since the OS install.


Nice: sounds like the card exchange is working out for you! You ready for BF4 w/ that 7970L ?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Nice: sounds like the card exchange is working out for you! You ready for BF4 w/ that 7970L ?


So ready....blacklist is fun in the meantime though.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well here is my new Valley score, Hope I get the top single gpu slot (680/770) in the valley thread until Feznz, Rbby....or....Benny try to top that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope I can have my name up there a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1476mhz 8000mhz mem @ 1.4000v peak, 110% power target. H70 cooler on gpu. 55c max gpu and vrm heatsink max 50.5c in 82F ambient room temp. Antec reports liquid temp as 40c.
> 
> Not sure I can do more without modding the bios since I am hitting 110% already, AB shows 1476mhz throughout the whole run though, once I do the bios I wanna see if I score higher with the same clocks. Im just happy to break 59fps.
> 
> Once I can get some ambient temps at 70F I actually want to try to game on bf3 with this just for the data. There is someone who claims to have gamed for hours on their 680 @ 1.4v with no issues, even gamed at 1.5v on dice but at most I will do a full block.










... Great JOB!!!







. I won't be topping that anytime soon. What's your 3dMark11 score like? You should be above 13K GPU score








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice I won't try beat it I will leave that to another single owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resized to what it deserves
> But you have confirmed my theory of hitting the peak where no matter how much more voltage you are now not going to gain too much more Mhz. I am tempted to try for more But I think I need someone to beat my SLI score to give me inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you better wear this proud


Neither will i be beating your score anytime soon too lol. I am on air, so it's a pain to even try to benchmark at such ambient temps we have here in Texas....


----------



## dallas1990

I'm thinking about getting 2 gtx 770's or 2 gtx 760's. But idk if 2 770's are really worth $800+


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Great JOB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I won't be topping that anytime soon. What's your 3dMark11 score like? You should be above 13K GPU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither will i be beating your score anytime soon too lol. I am on air, so it's a pain to even try to benchmark at such ambient temps we have here in Texas....


there is always the potable air con unit







I think you will be more likely to be short on voltage.
But on the other hand you still







of 3dmark 11 and 13
It is too CPU bound even comparing to HomecinemaPC bench I beat him on the Graphics but lost on Physics but won on the combined graphics and physics, so lost P score.
I don't have a good CPU last time I took it to 1.6v to get to 5Ghz even then it was BSOD


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting 2 gtx 770's or 2 gtx 760's. But idk if 2 770's are really worth $800+


depends what monitor you are running 1080, 1200 or 1600p maybe even surround?...,aiming for 60 or 120 FPS


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Hey Has anyone here taken a look @ this msi gtx780 lightning.it costs 11,000 rand here in sa.is it worth it or is a 770 4gb tf gaming or lightning or 760 hawk a better option.

http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CGoQFjAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.guru3d.com%2Farticles_pages%2Fmsi_geforce_gtx_780_lightning_review%2C1.html&ei=9wMnUtDPKYTPhAeqkIG4Aw&usg=AFQjCNGfwpfTcYFIPsnzftuhIyTKZrFmAQ&bvm=bv.51495398,d.ZG4


----------



## dallas1990

Im looking at screens still. I'm thinking of 1080p with high fps.


----------



## 66racer

Thanks guys!

Fenz-
Yeah 1411mhz was 1.318 and 1476mhz was 1.40v but the power target is a limiting factor at 1.40v. Thanks though, your hotwire topic was what finally got me to mod it.

Benny-
I will run it today, I need to download it and not on fios anymore so downloading is a pain lol. 75Mbps vs 15Mbps just by moving a few blocks down the street. Browsing even feels slower, think im gonna need to pay the extra $20mo for the small bump to 20Mbps even though I feel its a rip off. Its time warner.


----------



## delavan

hopefully, price will go down on those anywhere until X-mas....NEED TWO OF THOSE 770s lol


----------



## kokpa

hei guys, is msi 770 4gb gaming good card or should i ordered difrent version? It cost me 406eur. I causal gamer with 1080p display who loves having everything on max. Can i put aio cooler corsair h55 on this card ?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> hei guys, is msi 770 4gb gaming good card or should i ordered difrent version? It cost me 406eur. I causal gamer with 1080p display who loves having everything on max. Can i put aio cooler corsair h55 on this card ?


if your not upgrading and staying @ 1080p then the 2GB card is a better buy..
if eventually going SLI then the 4GB is the move but only in SLI..


----------



## kokpa

Probably not upgrading, but i want 4gb for future and proably skyrim eith mods(but im not heavy gamer) , i have around 80hr in skyrim. Im justt interesting if the msi is good card or should i buy diffrent brand?


----------



## malmental

as for the GTX 770's it seems the Gigabyte WF3's and MSI Editions are excellent choices.
eVGA's Classy is another option.


----------



## kokpa

Why is evga classy soo better?


----------



## malmental

didn't say it was 'so' better but one of the better three, yes.
higher clocks and in a general sense supposedly better quality.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Probably not upgrading, but i want 4gb for future and proably skyrim eith mods(but im not heavy gamer) , i have around 80hr in skyrim. Im justt interesting if the msi is good card or should i buy diffrent brand?


I have the 2Gb gaming 5760x1080 I find that that is enough memory generally speaking I run out core speed before using up all the memory
MSI can be unlocked +100mv with gaming edition
Gigabyte slightly cheaper
Asus has hot wire
Evga has higher boost clocks out of the box

comes down to personal choice and experience I couldn't say one brand has a big edge over another


----------



## malmental

the Gigabyte WF3 is a sleeper card...
take it's performance seriously..


----------



## delavan

My oldie XFX 850 Black edition comes with 4 X 6+2 connectors, 71 amps on the single rail.

This puppy here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=165



Is it ok to power 2 X 770 Gaming in SLI? Those cards come with 2 X 8peg connectors


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> My oldie XFX 850 Black edition comes with 4 X 6+2 connectors, 71 amps on the single rail.
> 
> This puppy here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=165
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ok to power 2 X 770 Gaming in SLI? Those cards come with 2 X 8peg connectors


yes.
I run a 2500K @ 4.5-4.8(GHz) and SLI GTX 770's with a 900-watt..


----------



## delavan

I'm just a little concerned that because the +2s are just little jumpers, they aren't really made to carry all the juice I guess..


----------



## malmental

no worries, you'll be fine..


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I have the 2Gb gaming 5760x1080 I find that that is enough memory generally speaking I run out core speed before using up all the memory
> MSI can be unlocked +100mv with gaming edition
> Gigabyte slightly cheaper
> Asus has hot wire
> Evga has higher boost clocks out of the box
> 
> comes down to personal choice and experience I couldn't say one brand has a big edge over another


Agreed, Its a personal preference thing, I like over engineered stuff, thus ASUS,







But I have not seen any vendor offerings that were inherently bad. The crappy vendors have effectively been weeded out over the last decade.


----------



## sdmf74

I have a GTX 770 CLASSIFIED w/ backplate for sale in the U.S. It's a decent oc'er with an ASIC of 80.9% and has never been taken
over the 1.212v limit. It currently holds 1st Place and 2nd place in firestrike! for single gtx 770 with I5-3570k
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1430/869/8099?minScore=7200&cpuName=Intel Core i5-3570K Processor&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770

Part Number: 04G-P4-3778-KR
Im upgrading to a gtx 780 classy, If interested PM me


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I have a GTX 770 CLASSIFIED w/ backplate for sale in the U.S. It's a decent oc'er with an ASIC of 80.9% and has never been taken
> over the 1.212v limit. It currently holds 1st Place and 2nd place in firestrike! for single gtx 770 with I5-3570k
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1430/869/8099?minScore=7200&cpuName=Intel Core i5-3570K Processor&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770
> 
> Part Number: 04G-P4-3778-KR
> Im upgrading to a gtx 780 classy, If interested PM me


my sli 680 = http://www.3dmark.com/fs/829565


----------



## 66racer

1463mhz/8000mhz

3dmark11
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7115093


Firestorm
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/833148


Havent done any tweeking with nvidia panel, just ran it as it

edit:
Driver 326.80 beta


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> 1463mhz/8000mhz
> 
> 3dmark11
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7115093
> 
> 
> Firestorm
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/833148
> 
> 
> Havent done any tweeking with nvidia panel, just ran it as it
> 
> edit:
> Driver 326.80 beta


Oh Hell naa!







.... Jeez! you showed no mercy while defeating my 3dmark 11 score haha... I personally don't take firestrike serious. You're only 2.5% faster, even with much higher clock speeds. Firestrike is way more suited on AMD GPU's

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/833148/fs/772867

On the other hand, your 3dmark 11 score is 4.2% faster than mine, which is great









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7115093/3dm11/7027087


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh Hell naa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Jeez! you showed no mercy while defeating my 3dmark 11 score haha... I personally don't take firestrike serious. You're only 2.5% faster, even with much higher clock speeds. Firestrike is way more suited on AMD GPU's
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/833148/fs/772867
> 
> On the other hand, your 3dmark 11 score is 4.2% faster than mine, which is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7115093/3dm11/7027087


I think its funny all the work we go through for such small gains but man it sure is fun. Today for the hell of it I have been gaming on bf3 with 1463mhz7800mem. Think I got as good of an apples vs apples with scrapmetal just now.

*1345mhz 7800mem*
Frames: 112010 - Time: 1221020ms - Avg: 91.735 - Min: 53 - Max: 157

*1463mhz 7800mem*
Frames: 79879 - Time: 824200ms - Avg: 96.917 - Min: 59 - Max: 173

Both were ultra, blur off, 48player, but honestly 64p or 48p seem identical. Im just happy that if I really wanted to keep this up, with the current 80F I peaked 55C on the core, vrm heatsink was 50c and memory I didnt check since I know thats ok but earlier in 82F at 7800mhz mem was 55c


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> O N L Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash? Damn outside the 3000 m/s steam timeout my event viewer is stark naked. I am secure in the fact that it was a BF3 game issue and nothing that my flawless system had any hand in.
> In this case flawless just means error free since the OS install.


Don't know about Splinter Cell: looked @ some youtube videos / looks good but, I purchased my card too early and didn't get the bundle game w/ my card. I've gone back to B.F.B.C. and really loving it (more then BF3) for some reason? I switched my MSI 770L to the "LN2" bios & Beta 326.80 and things seem to be working "crash" free > for now / even w/ BF3.
I posted a "poor" feedback on N-egg and finally got a response from MSI (my Opening a "technical problem report" w/ MSI did nothing). They (MSI) asking me to d/l a copy of my Card: "BIOS" & send it to them so they can "study" it. But, as it stands: Down clocked my CPU and switched to the "LN2" BIOS and (as long) as I re-boot the system b4 playing any games it seems stable (no crashes) for almost a week now (knock on wood and all of that VooDoo $ht) !?! -Davis


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Why is evga classy soo better?


Should you have any Issues: "EVGA" is the best company to deal with !


----------



## Jorginto

Guys, so far unlocked voltage is on 770 Lightning, Direct Cu II and?


----------



## rubenmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Guys, so far unlocked voltage is on 770 Lightning, Direct Cu II and?


direct cu 2 unlocked voltage?

r u sure voltage has been unlocked for DirectCu 2?


----------



## malmental

unlocked them all with a BIOS flash...


----------



## Jorginto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> direct cu 2 unlocked voltage?
> 
> r u sure voltage has been unlocked for DirectCu 2?


Yup, ppl are getting over 1,3 v no problem.


----------



## Jorginto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> unlocked them all with a BIOS flash...


What do you mean by that? On my Twin Frozr I can't get pass over 1,212...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Guys, so far unlocked voltage is on 770 Lightning, Direct Cu II and?


Lightning is unlocked and gaming one with software. Guess some evga ones now have a dual bios switch too but havent read into it as it was news last week or so. Rbby made a program to get the gaming to overvolt and guess it works on cards with the same voltage regulator but didnt work with asus and not sure which others it works on.

The dcii has it if you have hotwire or mod the card. There are a few of us that modded our cards. Its very simple but you void the warranty.

Bios flashing just allows for your power target to be changed as far as I know unless anything changed recently. Its all I was able to change when the cards launched.

Perhaps find the thread in the nvidia section that rbby started and ask there as well.

Stock voltage has gone as high as 1372mhz for some. Overvolt gets 1400+


----------



## Jorginto

@66racer

The Afterburner tweak doesnt work on my Twin Frozr Gaming(NCP4206)., even though I'm getting the 41 msg and t my voltage slider is up to 1,3V.

By Rbbys program, you mean this one:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak

Did anyone had luck with unlocking MSI gaming edition?


----------



## rubenmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lightning is unlocked and gaming one with software. Guess some evga ones now have a dual bios switch too but havent read into it as it was news last week or so. Rbby made a program to get the gaming to overvolt and guess it works on cards with the same voltage regulator but didnt work with asus and not sure which others it works on.
> 
> The dcii has it if you have hotwire or mod the card. There are a few of us that modded our cards. Its very simple but you void the warranty.
> 
> Bios flashing just allows for your power target to be changed as far as I know unless anything changed recently. Its all I was able to change when the cards launched.
> 
> Perhaps find the thread in the nvidia section that rbby started and ask there as well.
> 
> Stock voltage has gone as high as 1372mhz for some. Overvolt gets 1400+


i only interest voltage unloking for,

guys my asus with 1.212v @1320mhz ingame gpu clock and @7900mhz memory oc'ed. but;

when; i playing bf3, if i looking a wide scene, ( think, just like respawned at base, and looking to all battlefield terrain) my fps dipped to 40's. is it normal? 1680*1050 res.


----------



## Jorginto

@up

maybe it's not stable, it might run through benchmarks but in game the card begins throttling. Try going down with clocks


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @66racer
> 
> The Afterburner tweak doesnt work on my Twin Frozr Gaming(NCP4206)., even though I'm getting the 41 msg and t my voltage slider is up to 1,3V.
> 
> By Rbbys program, you mean this one:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-all-cards-and-gtx-770-lightning-tweak
> 
> Did anyone had luck with unlocking MSI gaming edition?


Benny got it to work, maybe see if you missed a step? The earlier version of that program didnt work on mine but guess it now works as benny confirmed it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> i only interest voltage unloking for,
> 
> guys my asus with 1.212v @1320mhz ingame gpu clock and @7900mhz memory oc'ed. but;
> 
> when; i playing bf3, if i looking a wide scene, ( think, just like respawned at base, and looking to all battlefield terrain) my fps dipped to 40's. is it normal? 1680*1050 res.


It could be a cpu bottleneck. What cpu and overclock if any are you running? It could be an instable gpu overclock as well, that resolution your minimum fps if on ultra should be probably in the 60s if not higher.


----------



## rubenmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Benny got it to work, maybe see if you missed a step? The earlier version of that program didnt work on mine but guess it now works as benny confirmed it.
> It could be a cpu bottleneck. What cpu and overclock if any are you running? It could be an instable gpu overclock as well, that resolution your minimum fps if on ultra should be probably in the 60s if not higher.


my cpu i5 2500k @4.5ghz. it's working quite well and no overheating problem. but my psu thermaltake toughpower xt 675 watt. is unsufficient for gpu&cpu oc'ing together maybe?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Benny got it to work, maybe see if you missed a step? The earlier version of that program didnt work on mine but guess it now works as benny confirmed it.
> It could be a cpu bottleneck. What cpu and overclock if any are you running? It could be an instable gpu overclock as well, that resolution your minimum fps if on ultra should be probably in the 60s if not higher.
> 
> 
> 
> my cpu i5 2500k @4.5ghz. it's working quite well and no overheating problem. but my psu thermaltake toughpower xt 675 watt. is unsufficient for gpu&cpu oc'ing together maybe?
Click to expand...

no it is sufficient enough.

I run them in SLI with a 2500K off a 900-watt with room to spare.
you can certainly run a single off a 675-watt.
heck I run my GTX 780 with a 650-watt.


----------



## Jorginto

Yungbenny911?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Yungbenny911?


PM Replied.


----------



## sum1quiet

What software is everyone using to overclock and overvolt? I'm using EVGA Precision X and it will only give +12mV, which is perhaps why my overclock is limited. See here: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7ycvy/. I've seen some people get 8Ghz memory but I'm thinking my limited overvolting is preventing it from being stable. Every time I push higher, the driver crashes and recovers.

Also, why do such a large majority of people have EVGA cards? What's so special in comparison to others, like the Gigabyte or the Gainward?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sum1quiet*
> 
> What software is everyone using to overclock and overvolt? I'm using EVGA Precision X and it will only give +12mV, which is perhaps why my overclock is limited. See here: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7ycvy/. I've seen some people get 8Ghz memory but I'm thinking my limited overvolting is preventing it from being stable. Every time I push higher, the driver crashes and recovers.
> 
> Also, why do such a large majority of people have EVGA cards? What's so special in comparison to others, like the Gigabyte or the Gainward?


I'm using MSI Afterburner Beta 14. It works well for me. Also used it on my reference GTX 680 prior to this card.


----------



## rubenmartin

Guys what's your opinons? good? bad?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> my cpu i5 2500k @4.5ghz. it's working quite well and no overheating problem. but my psu thermaltake toughpower xt 675 watt. is unsufficient for gpu&cpu oc'ing together maybe?


At this point I would play bf3 with afterburner or precision logging power target, temp, gpu use, and gpu mhz. Also get a cpu logger like coretemps ctgrapher and watch what happens. Posting screenshots will help.

Running a game on a lower resolution actually makes it more cpu dependant than on higher resolutions. The card might be throttling too depending on power target selected or temp. Then there is always the possibility of an unstable overclock


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> Guys what's your opinons? good? bad?


I have never run it at those settings/resolution so I have no idea. Maybe try it using the extreme preset and post your results. That is the most commonly used setting for Valley benchmarking...


----------



## bond32

Hello guys, just got fed up with my 7950's today, sending them back. Which means I have to sell my water blocks, but I ordered a 770 classified with the waterblock. Should be in tomorrow.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Don't know about Splinter Cell: looked @ some youtube videos / looks good but, I purchased my card too early and didn't get the bundle game w/ my card. I've gone back to B.F.B.C. and really loving it (more then BF3) for some reason? I switched my MSI 770L to the "LN2" bios & Beta 326.80 and things seem to be working "crash" free > for now / even w/ BF3.
> I posted a "poor" feedback on N-egg and finally got a response from MSI (my Opening a "technical problem report" w/ MSI did nothing). They (MSI) asking me to d/l a copy of my Card: "BIOS" & send it to them so they can "study" it. But, as it stands: Down clocked my CPU and switched to the "LN2" BIOS and (as long) as I re-boot the system b4 playing any games it seems stable (no crashes) for almost a week now (knock on wood and all of that VooDoo $ht) !?! -Davis


Well you would have gotten the Uplay version which apparently is a broken mess....so chalk that up to a win. Seems the issues are more on the Nvidia camp for that game so if I stuck with that 770 and this was the result......it would be rage inducing. Steam version here and not a crash or anything major on my sig rig so I am happy.

What switch is your BIOS switch set to? Default is middle I think which is performance...


----------



## mermoden

Hi, new guy here.. built my very first gaming rig this week. Just started overclocking the GPU using afterburner.
Any tips on overclocking ? I'm going up in increments of 10 at the moment.. here is where I am
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hggve/

i5 4370k @ 3.4
MSI Z87-G45 GAMING
MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC 4GB
Corsair Vengeance Pro Series Red 8GB DDR3 1866 MHz
Samsung 256GB 840 Pro Series Basic SSD
Seagate 2TB SATA III Performance HDD
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mermoden*
> 
> Hi, new guy here.. built my very first gaming rig this week. Just started overclocking the GPU using afterburner.
> Any tips on overclocking ? I'm going up in increments of 10 at the moment.. here is where I am
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hggve/
> 
> i5 4370k @ 3.4
> MSI Z87-G45 GAMING
> MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC 4GB
> Corsair Vengeance Pro Series Red 8GB DDR3 1866 MHz
> Samsung 256GB 840 Pro Series Basic SSD
> Seagate 2TB SATA III Performance HDD
> Corsair Carbide Series Air 540


Congrats on the build. My advice would be to try to keep temps below 70C as well as making your own fan profile since the stock one is pretty weak. I am a fan of the cooler the better for overclocking and longevity of parts life.

When I overclock I tend to do a decent jump into what I think would be a good oc. So maybe set it to run at 1250mhz, then if thats good, 1300mhz, then 1350mhz etc until a crash occurs. Then back down to the last good settings and climb slowly from there. I would also say do the overclock on the gpu core first, then set to stock and then oc the memory. Do one at a time so your not scratching your head wondering which is to blame. Sometimes you might overclock at say 1350mhz with no memory overclock, but then you overclock the memory to a known good setting just to find you need to back down the core to 1320 or 1330 because its not stable with the memory ramped up.

Fine tuning your oc is how you get every last bit out of the video card. BUT that said, I normally game a few settings below my max stable. So with my 770, I can do 1359mhz at 1.212v but I would game at 1320mhz 1.200v just to make it easier on the card. Memory can bench at 8000mhz but that I leave at 7400mhz, especially since some of these cards dont have the best cooling for memory. Your card has a plate that touches the memory so it does have some sort of cooling. Still I would for sure keep it under 7800mhz but think gaming at 7400-7600mhz is more than enough.

Hope that helped


----------



## ds84

Gotten my Gigabyte 770 2gb... my ACIS quality is 77.8%..


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ok.i finaly have some funds available...i know this aint the right place to ask..
my choices:
all msi gtx:
670 pe oc
760 TF gaming OC
760 hawk
770 TF 4GB OC gaming

i was thinking a 780 but that blows my budget completely...


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Well you would have gotten the Uplay version which apparently is a broken mess....so chalk that up to a win. Seems the issues are more on the Nvidia camp for that game so if I stuck with that 770 and this was the result......it would be rage inducing. Steam version here and not a crash or anything major on my sig rig so I am happy.
> 
> What switch is your BIOS switch set to? Default is middle I think which is performance...


No, I switched to the nearest / front of the computer as opposed to the middle (back "was my card default" how the card arrived) or the back setting (closest to the back of the back mount point) and now it is in the closest position: (GPUz) shows it's running in LN2 BIOS. So far w/ the 326.80 (beta) I've had rather good stability. Once I switched the BIOS "switch" (towards the front) it had to "re-find" the card and re-install the drivers it's been rather stable / no crash drivers / no lock in games. But, I still have to do a full re-boot b4 playing games !?!
Now able to run (stock card settings / will try O.C. when I have time) BF3, BFBC, Cry2 & 3, Sniper V2 and Sniper Elite as well as Metro 2033 & Metro LL and not a single crash in over a week.. ?
Don't know what the "forward" (towards the back of the card / back of the computer) BIOS setting is for but, now seems to stable !
Why they would produce "performance" card w/ an "economy" setting "switch" is beyond me but, I'm thinking that that is what happened in my case / my card was sent in the "economy mode"?

I'll try and "O.C." the card w/ the switch in the "near" setting and see what results I get this weekend and report back but, at this point; it seems as my "crashes" have been arrested !?! -Davis


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> ok.i finaly have some funds available...i know this aint the right place to ask..
> my choices:
> all msi gtx:
> 670 pe oc
> 760 TF gaming OC
> 760 hawk
> 770 TF 4GB OC gaming
> 
> i was thinking a 780 but that blows my budget completely...


770 TF *2GB*....
670 PE/OC
760's..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 770 TF *2GB*....
> 670 PE/OC
> 760's..


That's what i wanted to say, but i was like... Oh well, i'll leave it for someone else


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's what i wanted to say, but i was like... Oh well, i'll leave it for someone else


Ha I thought 7970, have you seen the price lately that was my first choice before the 770s came out but it came down to driver support if I had to wait a year for decent drivers I would be p....... so I don't mind paying a little more
IMO I would get a 780 over a 770 4Gb


----------



## Jorginto

May I ask, why you wanna go for 4GB 770? In my opinion is just waste of money. I had a look at a test lately with 2x770 SLI 2GB, they were doing nothing but fine even in 2560x1600 and 5760 x 1080/1200... same as 4Gb


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Ha I thought 7970, have you seen the price lately that was my first choice before the 770s came out but it came down to driver support if I had to wait a year for decent drivers I would be p....... so I don't mind paying a little more
> IMO I would get a 780 over a 770 4Gb










.... I'll choose Quality over quantity anytime any day. Nvidia just offers more IMO, and if i had bought a 7970 xfire setup. I would have felt cheated lol...

The 780 lightning is going for 770$, and 770 gaming sli goes for 800$

3.8% more cost, and 25.5% more performance (according to valley; 780 @ 1437Mhz, 770 SLI @ 1400Mhz). IMO, 780 lightning is not worth it, unless you're a big spender, then props to you


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> May I ask, why you wanna go for 4GB 770? In my opinion is just waste of money. I had a look at a test lately with 2x770 SLI 2GB, they were doing nothing but fine even in 2560x1600 and 5760 x 1080/1200... same as 4Gb


----------



## mermoden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Congrats on the build. My advice would be to try to keep temps below 70C as well as making your own fan profile since the stock one is pretty weak. I am a fan of the cooler the better for overclocking and longevity of parts life.
> 
> When I overclock I tend to do a decent jump into what I think would be a good oc. So maybe set it to run at 1250mhz, then if thats good, 1300mhz, then 1350mhz etc until a crash occurs. Then back down to the last good settings and climb slowly from there. I would also say do the overclock on the gpu core first, then set to stock and then oc the memory. Do one at a time so your not scratching your head wondering which is to blame. Sometimes you might overclock at say 1350mhz with no memory overclock, but then you overclock the memory to a known good setting just to find you need to back down the core to 1320 or 1330 because its not stable with the memory ramped up.
> 
> Fine tuning your oc is how you get every last bit out of the video card. BUT that said, I normally game a few settings below my max stable. So with my 770, I can do 1359mhz at 1.212v but I would game at 1320mhz 1.200v just to make it easier on the card. Memory can bench at 8000mhz but that I leave at 7400mhz, especially since some of these cards dont have the best cooling for memory. Your card has a plate that touches the memory so it does have some sort of cooling. Still I would for sure keep it under 7800mhz but think gaming at 7400-7600mhz is more than enough.
> 
> Hope that helped


Thanks for the reply, you have given me a lot to think about. I did not know about creating fan profiles.

So far I am at 1280 core and 4300 memory at a steady 70C using Kombustor. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d72vh/

Is there any way of setting the MHz in afterburner rather than +0 to +1000 ? because I am already at +800 on memory to get 4300MHz and it only goes to +1000

I find myself tweaking the card more than playing the games now!!!


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Ha I thought 7970, have you seen the price lately that was my first choice before the 770s came out but it came down to driver support if I had to wait a year for decent drivers I would be p....... so I don't mind paying a little more
> IMO I would get a 780 over a 770 4Gb


I realize its not the 7970 your referring to, but i recently purchased 2 MSI 7950s with the 3 GB VRAM. They are for work but one of the benefits is I get to play with the new stuff. Anyway......I Put them in crossfire and put a reasonable overclock on them...~950ish. Was not impressed compared to my single 770. I really was expecting more than a few FPS more with that combo. Maybe im missing something. No comment on the 780, but i was rather disappointed in the CF'd 7950s.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mermoden*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, you have given me a lot to think about. I did not know about creating fan profiles.
> 
> So far I am at 1280 core and 4300 memory at a steady 70C using Kombustor. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d72vh/
> 
> Is there any way of setting the MHz in afterburner rather than +0 to +1000 ? because I am already at +800 on memory to get 4300MHz and it only goes to +1000
> 
> I find myself tweaking the card more than playing the games now!!!


Temps seem great if your at 70c on kumbustor. Im not sure how much it pushes memory though, 8600mhz (4300x2) is insane if truely stable, seems like 7900-8050mhz is the usual max.

I would download the unigen valley bench and stress with that. Run 3 loops and if no crashing or artifacts that has proven to be a decent measure. Sometimes if you reach your max oc possible in valley on 3 runs at least your within 10mhz of 100% stability.

About oc settings, the +value is the only way, they started this with the 6xx series and is the only thing i dont like. That and the random odd clock numbers it increases by which seem to go off a clock table in the bios.


----------



## mermoden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Temps seem great if your at 70c on kumbustor. Im not sure how much it pushes memory though, 8600mhz (4300x2) is insane if truely stable, seems like 7900-8050mhz is the usual max.
> 
> I would download the unigen valley bench and stress with that. Run 3 loops and if no crashing or artifacts that has proven to be a decent measure. Sometimes if you reach your max oc possible in valley on 3 runs at least your within 10mhz of 100% stability.
> 
> About oc settings, the +value is the only way, they started this with the 6xx series and is the only thing i dont like. That and the random odd clock numbers it increases by which seem to go off a clock table in the bios.


Wow, totally different story on unigine vally. I cant go any higher than Graphics 1341 MHz Memory 3585 MHz.
How come it is x2 on the memory ? I was wondering how you were getting 7000-8000 when i was only at 4000.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mermoden*
> 
> Wow, totally different story on unigine vally. I cant go any higher than Graphics 1341 MHz Memory 3585 MHz.
> How come it is x2 on the memory ? I was wondering how you were getting 7000-8000 when i was only at 4000.


I would run valley on the extreme preset, its the standard we all use and its tougher on the card as well.

1341mhz is great, there is also a 12mv overvolt option if you didnt already use it, its usually good for another 15mhz.

The 7000mhz is the final speed of the memory and the way nvidia advertises it. But depending on the program you might see 3500mhz (stock and still 7000) or some guys will put the base speed of 1750mhz. I forget the exact reason but its releated to the gddr5 memory and the way it sends data, its simple too just cant remember it since its been a few years since I wondered on older memory lol


----------



## Roxaos

Cant wait to pop this puppy in


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thanx for the replies
well i got new pricesliist for gpus sa rand= 1$=10 rand +-)
msi:all prices in sa rand

760 hawk 3700
760 TF oc gaming 3800
770 TF OC 2gb 5300
670 pe oc 4300
770 Lightning 5800

my upgrades are a new gpu/27" screen/psu/ssd maybe + more external storage

my max budget is 7 - 8000 for everything.


----------



## bond32

UPS bringing goodies:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> thanx for the replies
> well i got new pricesliist for gpus sa rand= 1$=10 rand +-)
> msi:all prices in sa rand
> 
> 760 hawk 3700
> 760 TF oc gaming 3800
> 770 TF OC 2gb 5300
> 670 pe oc 4300
> 770 Lightning 5800
> 
> my upgrades are a new gpu/27" screen/psu/ssd maybe + more external storage
> 
> my max budget is 7 - 8000 for everything.


So you have like 700 - 800 US?
If you want 120 hz that is half your budget. What is your current PSU as if you are only getting one of those cards for a single config I doubt you will *need* a new supply. I say 200ish for a nice 256 SSD. 250-300 for the GPU. Drop the rest on a nice 120 hz monitor. Get the PSU and external storage later on down the line in a few months or with the money you can get selling old hardware you are swapping out. If you don't really want or need the 120 hz you can easily manage all of that stuff however.


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Gotten my Gigabyte 770 2gb... my ACIS quality is 77.8%..


I think I see a trend here... I think Malmental (sp?) got his WF3 early on with ASIC ~ 85%

Friend of mine had WF3 end of July, ASIC 83%

Got mine just last week, ASIC 79%

I think the early models probably had high ASICs, so people would leave good reviews.... and once they started selling en masse... put in the lower ASIC chips.

Conspiracy theory? That's for you to decide.


----------



## malmental

You might have a point, I got my second GTX 770 about 2 weeks or maybe 3 weeks after my first.

GV-N770OC-2GD WF3 (SLI)
ASIC
1.) 85%
2.) 84.9%


----------



## Beemo

I don't know my 770 4gb was purchased from Newegg on 6/12/13 and it has an ASIC score of 73%








But considering that I never heard of an ASIC score till a few weeks ago and now its the number one thing to have I just don't know.


----------



## quid248

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beemo*
> 
> I don't know my 770 4gb was purchased from Newegg on 6/12/13 and it has an ASIC score of 73%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But considering that I never heard of an ASIC score till a few weeks ago and now its the number one thing to have I just don't know.


Maybe they sent the "good stuff" to NewEgg.

What does your WF3 bost to on factory settings? My friend with 83% boosted to 1241mhz... mine at 79%, only 1228Mhz.


----------



## 66racer

Im not totally sure there is a true relationship or guarantee asic means anything. I have read the theory behind it, but to me who cares as long as it overclocks good. My asus had 85% or so new and went to check and all of a sudden it reads 88.3% but if anything it seemed to overclock about 15mhz better when it was new.

Thought it was drivers but trying them all and clean installing windows 7 hasnt changed anything. I thought I got 1372mhz back on the last driver but it only benched once on that, before it could loop valley on 1372mhz 3 times. Its like the card had a break in and lost 15mhz or so after a while. Seemed like my 670 and msi 770 did the same thing.

Doesnt bother me much cause now Im enjoying overvolting it and gaming on it. Kinda interested to see how it degrades over time.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Now Newegg is the "go between": I never got a response from MSI other then to fill out a new "Technical Report" but, I received a "request" from Newegg to reply and send an "up-load" of my BIOS to MSI? Seriously, this "bounce" around would never happen w/ EVGA or Microcenter.








Tried BF3 again tonight 3 times (stock settings all around) and "lock-up" after 10-15Min. This is really sad !!!


----------



## wfor1pilot

This is the "email" reply I got from Newegg after numerous request to return (or exchange) the card. If I wish to return it I have to pay shipping and they are going to charge me a 15% "re-stocking" fee. If I just want to exchange it: they tell me to contact MSI -> NOT HAPPY / This is just really poor customer service!!!


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Tried BF3 again tonight 3 times (stock settings all around) and "lock-up" after 10-15Min. This is really sad !!!


Im running into the same thing , 10 to 15 minutes in, on my ASUS card. Thats the only title its happening in.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'll choose Quality over quantity anytime any day. Nvidia just offers more IMO, and if i had bought a 7970 xfire setup. I would have felt cheated lol...
> 
> The 780 lightning is going for 770$, and 770 gaming sli goes for 800$
> 
> 3.8% more cost, and 25.5% more performance (according to valley; 780 @ 1437Mhz, 770 SLI @ 1400Mhz). IMO, 780 lightning is not worth it, unless you're a big spender, then props to you


We think alike








Actually I was meaning if you were contemplating a 4Gb 770 because you really decided you need the extra Vram then I would be considering the cheaper 7970 or faster reference 780 to have the extra 3Gb Vram
But to me it is the same argument as getting 32Gb of 2133Mhz ram for a gaming computer just to tune it down to 1866 because of a weak IMC and finding out you use a maximum 5Gb on a bad day
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quid248*
> 
> I think I see a trend here... I think Malmental (sp?) got his WF3 early on with ASIC ~ 85%
> Friend of mine had WF3 end of July, ASIC 83%
> Got mine just last week, ASIC 79%
> I think the early models probably had high ASICs, so people would leave good reviews.... and once they started selling en masse... put in the lower ASIC chips.
> Conspiracy theory? That's for you to decide.


Consecutive numbers I think still luck of the draw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Now Newegg is the "go between": I never got a response from MSI other then to fill out a new "Technical Report" but, I received a "request" from Newegg to reply and send an "up-load" of my BIOS to MSI? Seriously, this "bounce" around would never happen w/ EVGA or Microcenter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried BF3 again tonight 3 times (stock settings all around) and "lock-up" after 10-15Min. This is really sad !!!


Have you thought about reflashing the Bios just incase you have a corrupt bios since you seem fine on the LN2 Bios?
They have a great collection here http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the "email" reply I got from Newegg after numerous request to return (or exchange) the card. If I wish to return it I have to pay shipping and they are going to charge me a 15% "re-stocking" fee. If I just want to exchange it: they tell me to contact MSI -> NOT HAPPY / This is just really poor customer service!!!


I have dealt with msi support before, and luckily because at the time i worked in city of industry I was able to will call drop off and pick up my motherboard there. It was a refurbished one after failing maybe 3months into ownership which sucked but oh well, at least they handled it easily. I called them, sorry to hear your having a bad experience. I hear asus sucks too but luckily never had to rma anything with them. Guess evga is the only hero company out there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Im running into the same thing , 10 to 15 minutes in, on my ASUS card. Thats the only title its happening in.


Well it could be bf3 in your case if its online play. I have been having too many issues this week on that game. Cant connect error and have been booted from games for random reasons thanks to punkbuster errors, and i truly dont cheat or hack, lol my stats prove that haha. here is one from yesterday, I wanted to search the reason but it havent yet. Honestly I love bf3 but hate the bugs this late into its life cycle, its partially why I havent sprung out to buy bf4 yet, im just gonna play beta and see what happens.


----------



## kokpa

66racer how is the h70 mod on asus 770 doing? I just ordered msi 770 4gb and have h55 from gtx560ti hanging in case.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> 66racer how is the h70 mod on asus 770 doing? I just ordered msi 770 4gb and have h55 from gtx560ti hanging in case.


Surprisingly well! When pushing 1.39v though the gpu at 1463mhz, in 80F ambient weather, my peak temp on the gpu is 55c, usually its in the lower 50c range. When gaming on stock voltage and 1320mhz/1.200v (which is actually 1.212 measured with my digital meter), peak temp gaming in similar weather is 49-50c. Totally worth it if you can find the dwood bracket. It sounds like he isnt making them anymore, he is MIA. I was thinking about getting another to sli in the future but at least I had my current one from my gtx670 which I never used it back then lol.

Just a heads up though, I have my h70 in a loop with my cpu which has an antec kuhler 920 (same thing as the h70), they are pushing fluid through a 180mm and 120mm radiator with a 2700k @ 4.8ghz. If anything though Im sure you will be fine on a 120mm and just the gpu.

---edit
want to add, when comparing stock voltage to the h70 mod, its about a 20c drop in temp. The vrm heatsink asus uses does great cooling the vrms with just the case airflow (peak 50.5c with overvolt), and the memory i installed heatsinks to help them stay cool at higher clocks.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Im running into the same thing , 10 to 15 minutes in, on my ASUS card. Thats the only title its happening in.


Glad to know it's not just my MSI card; I got another reply from MSI this morning and they quote: "You are using the LN2 BIOS; maybe you should try the regular BIOS and see if the problems still exist". The reason I switched to the LN2 bios is because the normal bios would crash almost immediately on any game. These people from MSI are impossible. It's like I'm stuck in some "circle dance" for *******.
EVGA may not be perfect but, at least they are only 30 min drive from me and I've literally had to return a defective card before, just drove up there and they handed me a new (not re-certified) one.

I did have to return a bad ASUS motherboard before and after 3 phone calls and about 2 hours on the phone they finally issued me a RMA # but, it took about 60 days to get the new board once they received my defective one -> 60 days; also not acceptable !

Frustrated !!!


----------



## 66racer

Yeah heard about asus issues like that. I figure im better off buying a replacement and selling the one I get back from rma. Sucks to think that but seems evga is the only golden customer service provider in this industry.


----------



## Ultisym

Still, with ASUS is it is rare for their products to crap out. Still, it happens with every mfg. If its mass manufactured, there are going to be duds. With very few exceptions, all computer parts mfgs suck on returns when dealing direct with them and not through a vendor. The vendors make a good buffer in most cases. In my experience the higher end ASUS parts are well if not over engineered and I like that. enough ASUS fanboyism.









I literally use hundreds of their parts a year.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Im running into the same thing , 10 to 15 minutes in, on my ASUS card. Thats the only title its happening in.


It's Battlefail imo. Froze on the 7970 once....froze on the 770 once..only difference AMD card won't let me get out to kill the task.

The entire line of 770 would have to be bad ...not the case imo. DICE isn't concerned with BF3 fixes(and broke something recently) and with 4 so close I wouldn't go doing anything crazy.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's Battlefail imo. Froze on the 7970 once....froze on the 770 once..only difference AMD card won't let me get out to kill the task.
> 
> The entire line of 770 would have to be bad ...not the case imo. DICE isn't concerned with BF3 fixes(and broke something recently) and with 4 so close I wouldn't go doing anything crazy.


I agree that BF3 has big problems running through a browser but, I'm still getting locks in Cry3 (only other game I've played in the last day or so).

MSI requested that I now flash my BIOS and put a link to a page for NVflash but, it appears it only works w/ 32bit ver of win/7? Also, if I do flash the card and something goes wrong; I just voided my warranty, no? -Davis


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I agree that BF3 has big problems running through a browser but, I'm still getting locks in Cry3 (only other game I've played in the last day or so).
> 
> MSI requested that I now flash my BIOS and put a link to a page for NVflash but, it appears it only works w/ 32bit ver of win/7? Also, if I do flash the card and something goes wrong; I just voided my warranty, no? -Davis


Have you guys disabled hardware acceleration in the browser you are using to launch BF?
Also there is a checkbox in the origin settings that says it will make booting etc and something about a launcher smoother(it was added at somepoint after the release of BF3)...I have that checked. If I recall it was checked by default but go check to see what state the setting is in imo.

More important the disable hardware accel in the browser though.


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Club Stats* *Updated!*











*Seems like MSI is getting a little more love than Gigabyte*


----------



## 66racer

Lol i think its funny there are sooooo little asus. Wonder if its the color scheme or something?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol i think its funny there are sooooo little asus. Wonder if its the color scheme or something?


It looks ugly to me lol







(just the cooler)


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Club Stats* *Updated!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seems like MSI is getting a little more love than Gigabyte*


am I finally in there.?









this is how I roll for now:


3770K incoming..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> am I finally in there.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how I roll for now:
> 
> 
> 3770K incoming..


Yes you are, and not bad at all







. I see you're not the benchmarking type.... I was hoping to see you put up some challenge on Valley or 3dMark 11


----------



## delavan

Simple thing...PRICE!

Here in Canada, the MSI GAMING and the GIGA WF3 are selling for $399. The Asus Card (DCuII) is selling for $439 after $10 MIR....I really dig the ASUS cards, but if they don't fix their pricing...I'll just go MSI Gaming...I need red cards to complete my RED Scheme....well, if I can..


----------



## malmental

you guys are slippin', the all black theme of the WF3 goes with any color scheme..

as for the benching, I do not have 1080p resolution on this rig.
mini-Surround @ 3840 x 1024..


----------



## BangBangPlay

Anyone get Rome 2 Total War yet? I just finished downloading it a few hours ago and have just been able to do a few historical/custom battles. It runs great on Ultra, although it does tax the CPU more than other games. I hover between 56-72 FPS in pretty large battles and I haven't experienced any of the CPU/GPU usage dips that have been reported by a percent of users. Apparently it can randomly effect any system (even new capable gaming rigs) and the cause is unknown. Great game so far...


----------



## kens30

I just run my first 3dmark11 bench the highest i could go with my Asus gtx 770 1280 boost memory default clocks that is my highest stable core clock no volt mods just increased 12mv used 320.49whql for the result to be valid. here is the link.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7133104


----------



## ste-87

Good morning everyone, this is my first post but I follow this forum often interested in the experiences gathered from many users who populate it and I was wondering if someone could answer my question that is not answered by searching the internet for quite some time:

are aware of the mod for vga equipped with NCP4206 chip and MSI AB beta 14 to bring the overvolt to 1.30, but for a vga like the Gigabyte GTX 770 OC Windforce 3 4gb I own, there really isn't way to overcome the rock of 1.212v?

For the mommento this is the result of my best OC of Valley 1.0 (stock bios, voltage at 1,212) and would love to overcome it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ste-87*
> 
> Good morning everyone, this is my first post but I follow this forum often interested in the experiences gathered from many users who populate it and I was wondering if someone could answer my question that is not answered by searching the internet for quite some time:
> 
> are aware of the mod for vga equipped with NCP4206 chip and MSI AB beta 14 to bring the overvolt to 1.30, but for a vga like the Gigabyte GTX 770 OC Windforce 3 4gb I own, there really isn't way to overcome the rock of 1.212v?
> 
> For the mommento this is the result of my best OC of Valley 1.0 (stock bios, voltage at 1,212) and would love to overcome it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I believe you can get 1.3mv on the Gigabyte...

Just follow this guide====> CLICK HERE


----------



## Roxaos

O man, the sweet sweet whistle of the coil whine :"#


----------



## Roxaos

O man, the sweet sweet whistle of the coil whine :"#


----------



## ste-87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe you can get 1.3mv on the Gigabyte...
> 
> Just follow this guide====> CLICK HERE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe you can get 1.3mv on the Gigabyte...
> 
> Just follow this guide====> CLICK HERE


Unfortunately no, I have become aware of the OV to 1.30 with MSI AB 14 beta via your own forum, 1-2 weeks ago and I have followed the guide but not having the vga chip ncp4206 I can not follow that road.

I asked just for this reason, if you were aware of other similar tweaks to achieve the same result for vga who haven't specifically that chip that handles the voltage

Thanks for your kind attention


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Have you guys disabled hardware acceleration in the browser you are using to launch BF?
> Also there is a checkbox in the origin settings that says it will make booting etc and something about a launcher smoother(it was added at somepoint after the release of BF3)...I have that checked. If I recall it was checked by default but go check to see what state the setting is in imo.
> 
> More important the disable hardware accel in the browser though.


Hey Thoth, I think you might be on to something w/ the "disable hardware acceleration" in Firefox: I disabled it last night then just left my BF3 running (while I was downstairs w/ my GF) and sure I just keep getting killed every time it spawns but, no crashes for over an hour. I came back and it was still running > just looping if you will. +1 rep for you my friend !


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Hey Thoth, I think you might be on to something w/ the "disable hardware acceleration" in Firefox: I disabled it last night then just left my BF3 running (while I was downstairs w/ my GF) and sure I just keep getting killed every time it spawns but, no crashes for over an hour. I came back and it was still running > just looping if you will. +1 rep for you my friend !


NP there are known problems with Firefox and Nvidia cards so that should def help. Anytime bro.


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol i think its funny there are sooooo little asus. Wonder if its the color scheme or something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It looks ugly to me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just the cooler)


Really? Sexiest looking 770 IMO.




Runs dead quiet even on 100% fan speed. Very cool as well. The problem is that it doesn't have the voltage controller necessary for after burner mod. At least mine doesnt. Mine only gets 1267 core and +200 on the vram though


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Really? Sexiest looking 770 IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runs dead quiet even on 100% fan speed. Very cool as well. The problem is that it doesn't have the voltage controller necessary for after burner mod. At least mine doesnt. Mine only gets 1267 core and +200 on the vram though


Yeah its my favorite looking one as well







btw if your willing to void warranty, asus made it easy to do a hardware mod for extra voltage.


----------



## Ultisym

Im in full agreement


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Really? Sexiest looking 770 IMO.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runs dead quiet even on 100% fan speed. Very cool as well. The problem is that it doesn't have the voltage controller necessary for after burner mod. At least mine doesnt. Mine only gets 1267 core and +200 on the vram though


I'll have to take back my comment (maybe i was too harsh).... When you add that backplate, it does look inviting lol XD


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah its my favorite looking one as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw if your willing to void warranty, asus made it easy to do a hardware mod for extra voltage.


Srsly? Is there a guide on this somewhere? As long as i dont have to solder anything then I'm in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'll have to take back my comment (maybe i was too harsh).... When you add that backplate, it does look inviting lol XD


Haha no offense taken. To each their own. Comes with the backplate btw.


----------



## 66racer

Infowarrior-

Yeah you need to solder, there is a point on the card you need to bridge two points together plus solder wires on a potentiometer.

If you can solder its useful. I have been gaming at 1463mhz

Edit:
I will find the link when im home. Basically search asus gtx680 volt mod and think it comes up. Its the same on the 770


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Really? Sexiest looking 770 IMO.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runs dead quiet even on 100% fan speed. Very cool as well


Yeh it sure is that's why i chose the Asus gtx 770 because it came with a backplate pre- installed helping to not warp the pcb,

I just found my max OC with no voltage mods 1280 core 7800 mem.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ste-87*
> 
> Good morning everyone, this is my first post but I follow this forum often interested in the experiences gathered from many users who populate it and I was wondering if someone could answer my question that is not answered by searching the internet for quite some time:
> 
> are aware of the mod for vga equipped with NCP4206 chip and MSI AB beta 14 to bring the overvolt to 1.30, but for a vga like the Gigabyte GTX 770 OC Windforce 3 4gb I own, there really isn't way to overcome the rock of 1.212v?
> 
> For the mommento this is the result of my best OC of Valley 1.0 (stock bios, voltage at 1,212) and would love to overcome it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


On a side note, mate, could you please dump your BIOS?
I've been looking all over the place for it because I really want to flash my 4GB 680 Windforce3 into a 770. Will be much appreciated!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> NP there are known problems with Firefox and Nvidia cards so that should def help. Anytime bro.


I don't have quite the time to do as much research and follow up as you so; your knowledge is much appreciated - TY ! -Davis


----------



## kens30

Does anyone know how to read a 770 bios because i just noted that my card came with 80.04.c3.00.02 which is one month newer and 1 kb larger than the 80.04.B4.00.05 bios i was just wondering what changes they have made..? and by the way does anyone here own an EVGA 770 ftw 4gb because i would like the bios of that card.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Hi everyone, just bought a couple of these bad boys and was wondering with the MSI TF N770 should I be overclocking them? I got my case loaded out with fans and I just play Crysis 3 @ 2560x1600 4aax8ma for 40min to break in the new cards and the top card only got to 72c max, so I think there might be some room. should I oc guys? (and how)


----------



## delavan

I'm jelly!

Really looking at buying two of those also. I just hope that the price will drop after AMD's new cards announcements and/or at X-mas time


----------



## ste-87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> On a side note, mate, could you please dump your BIOS?
> I've been looking all over the place for it because I really want to flash my 4GB 680 Windforce3 into a 770. Will be much appreciated!


Sure, is not a problem:

GK104.zip 122k .zip file


Let me know if the operation is successful


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the "email" reply I got from Newegg after numerous request to return (or exchange) the card. If I wish to return it I have to pay shipping and they are going to charge me a 15% "re-stocking" fee. If I just want to exchange it: they tell me to contact MSI -> NOT HAPPY / This is just really poor customer service!!!


I had the same issue with Newegg, their service has been less than stellar. They sold me a GTX770 as brand new but the package was open and the card was obviously used plus they did not include the code to download the free Splinter Cell game that was included with the purchase. They were giving me the run around to return it however, EVGA was a blast to work with and not only did they register my card regardless that it was a customer return, they gave me their extended warranty on the card for free as a bonus!


----------



## Hicuty12

Hello guys;

I purchased Asus GTX 770 DCU II gfx card a few days ago. I must mention It is a blast for me after my hd 7870 crossfirex. (I dont know if that crossfire ever works, i was getting %130-140 perf from second card). Anyways Im ocing my card with asus gpu tweak according to this url http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/06/17/asus_geforce_gtx_770_directcu_ii_video_card_review/3#.Ui4JmsbxpqM

to summarize i tried this:

Core; Overclocked
Gpu clock : 1110; 1260
Mem clock: 7010; 7810
Power: 100%; 110%
Gpu Volt: 1.2; 1.212

The card runs really cool with 100% fan speed and degrees changing between 61-62 C when overclocked and under load. I tested for stability by running Valley benchmark 3 times at extreme settings. There appear no problems.

Here is my questions;

Shall i push oc more with another software as the gpu clock speed, voltage and power target can not be increased with asus software? Or is it enough?

Is it safe to use card oced for long periods especially at games? Can any damage come to card?

These are the ones in my mind.

thks


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicuty12*
> 
> Hello guys;
> 
> I purchased Asus GTX 770 DCU II gfx card a few days ago. I must mention It is a blast for me after my hd 7870 crossfirex. (I dont know if that crossfire ever works, i was getting %130-140 perf from second card). Anyways Im ocing my card with asus gpu tweak according to this url http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/06/17/asus_geforce_gtx_770_directcu_ii_video_card_review/3#.Ui4JmsbxpqM
> 
> to summarize i tried this:
> 
> Core; Overclocked
> Gpu clock : 1110; 1260
> Mem clock: 7010; 7810
> Power: 100%; 110%
> Gpu Volt: 1.2; 1.212
> 
> The card runs really cool with 100% fan speed and degrees changing between 61-62 C when overclocked and under load. I tested for stability by running Valley benchmark 3 times at extreme settings. There appear no problems.
> 
> Here is my questions;
> 
> Shall i push oc more with another software as the gpu clock speed, voltage and power target can not be increased with asus software? Or is it enough?
> 
> Is it safe to use card oced for long periods especially at games? Can any damage come to card?
> 
> These are the ones in my mind.
> 
> thks


Your not going to get more voltage out of that card without doing the Vmod to it. Running it at the max 1212 certainly isnt going to hurt it. There is simpler software out there perhaps but nothing thats going to net you any more voltage gains. Your temps are good and the keplers will throttle back before you ever hurt it. So test and tune away on your clocks.


----------



## Hicuty12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Your not going to get more voltage out of that card without doing the Vmod to it. Running it at the max 1212 certainly isnt going to hurt it. There is simpler software out there perhaps but nothing thats going to net you any more voltage gains. Your temps are good and the keplers will throttle back before you ever hurt it. So test and tune away on your clocks.


i monitored voltage and power target status values while playing crysis 3 in oc settings; voltage is not increasing at all, it is fixed at default value and power target is staying at 89% max. Is this normal? As i cant tune gpu speed any more, shall i increase mem clock?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicuty12*
> 
> i monitored voltage and power target status values while playing crysis 3 in oc settings; voltage is not increasing at all, it is fixed at default value and power target is staying at 89% max. Is this normal? As i cant tune gpu speed any more, shall i increase mem clock?


They dont let you change much. The 700 series is locked down much tighter than the 600 series keplers were. Most people are getting 7800 to 8k out of their mem overclocks best i can tell. Core overclocks are varying pretty widely. Boost 2.0 has ALOT more control on these gpus. It will adjust according to temp automatically. I havnt actually played with the 770 near as much as i did the 660s so I havnt actually even verified my power target was staying steady during game play.


----------



## Hicuty12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> They dont let you change much. The 700 series is locked down much tighter than the 600 series keplers were. Most people are getting 7800 to 8k out of their mem overclocks best i can tell. Core overclocks are varying pretty widely. Boost 2.0 has ALOT more control on these gpus. It will adjust according to temp automatically. I havnt actually played with the 770 near as much as i did the 660s so I havnt actually even verified my power target was staying steady during game play.


ok thanks


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicuty12*
> 
> ok thanks


There are others with this card that will chime in later who have played a lot with it and can offer you much more info than I at the moment. I hope to get to play some in a month or two when I have some time and install the new mainboard. At this point I will make the voltage mod and get down to it.


----------



## rubenmartin

guys do u hear BF4 requirements that written 3GB vram? what the hell with my 2gb asus dcii 770?


----------



## delavan

My question:

Are the 770s able to make good use of the "more than 2GB" of VRAM? As the 770s are basically souped up 680s, were the 680 4GB actually better than their 2GB brethrens?

If I rely on this review of the Galaxy 770 4GB card here(HARDWARECANUCKS), 4GB is NOT making a big difference and the limitations are actually preventing the card from making good use of the VRAM:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/62594-galaxy-gtx-770-gc-4gb-review-9.html

Quote:
Quote:


> Naturally, the GC's primary selling point is that 4GB of GDDR5 which panders to an odd theory some have that more memory is always better. The additional allotment may arguably be beneficial to framerates at even higher multi monitor and 4K resolutions but we'd beg to differ. As we've seen again and again, increased memory size will hardly ever allow a card to return completely playable framerates where the reference version could not. The reason for this is simple: *the architecture itself becomes a bottleneck long before framebuffer limitations are reached.*


----------



## malmental

I've have said this before and even posted links, I need to go find them and cut / paste.

but for the GTX 770 it takes SLI at least for it to push 4GB of VRAM, the 680 as well but it takes a good 680 with a golden overclock.
all others like the GTX 670/760 will require Tri-SLI in oder to be strong enough, that's right Tri-SLI for those.

so to answer your question.
no a single GTX 770 is unable to utilize 4GB of VRAM.


----------



## Caldeio

Tomb Raider is the only game I have that goes over 2gb. and it's only 2068 so what 20mb over?

 max boost of 1280. This is the best I can get with my card. ASIC is 76.2. Gigabyte 4gb, so no volt mods for me right? I wish I would of just got the ASUS model or evga blower model.

Could me running on pci 2.0 or my cpu/motherboard affect my card? My cpu doesn't overclock much either. I never get the good stuff


----------



## malmental

Caldeio - you should fill out your rig specs so we can see what your working with..


----------



## jezzer

BF4 just degraded the GTX 770 to mainstream.. Bit of an expensive mainstream card. And i got two of em, yay.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> BF4 just degraded the GTX 770 to mainstream.. Bit of an expensive mainstream card. And i got two of em, yay.


I'm sure BF4 will run just fine with one GTX 770 at 1920x1080.


----------



## malmental




----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/vqru.jpg/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LMAO! Does that even make any sense? Recommended GPU = GTX 660 or 7870, then Graphics memory 3gb?







. How much you want to bet, it will run fine at 3100x1744p on my 2gb 770 SLI?...

Any body want to pay pal bet? haha


----------



## Sheyster

I think this recommendation is simply because DICE and AMD are in bed together now.







Nothing to see here folks...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


Mal I wish you still lived close so I could enlist your skills.....decided to start from scratch totally new system. Just keeping the keyboard because I can't live without it.
All I know is I want a Ben Q 27 incher and a single GPU config and make the jump into SSD. I hear that nvidia fixed the problem I was having with my 770.
As far as CPU Mobo Cooler Case(and it's cooling) OS RAM etc.....all seems so daunting. I think I am losing my mind.


----------



## malmental

Thoth420 - why you blowing it up bro..?
you selling your current set-up or just buying new and keeping the old on too.?
I'll still help ya out with picking parts..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Thoth420 - why you blowing it up bro..?
> you selling your current set-up or just buying new and keeping the old on too.?
> I'll still help ya out with picking parts..


I am going to break down most of the current rig and sell the parts and that money will go towards the damage the new one does. A few pieces are being donated to a friend who can't afford a good gaming system and lives in a very bad area in LA so leaving the house to find a job is.....well leaving the house is dangerous. So he is kind of a shut in and a very skilled gamer....I being someone who lives in the lap of comfort feel bad for him. His skills at least to me make him deserving of hardware alone. He also needs a case so I am donating him HAF 932 leaving me searching for a new case that is good at sound reduction but won't cook the components or break the bank too hard.

My budget is like 2000 with a ceiling of 2500. A rough part picker estimate for what I want is showing I should be able to stay inside that budget. This is what I have going so far:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1BXI7

Big question areas are: CPU cooling, Case, OS decision since win 8.1 seems to be working pretty good now, 3rd or 4th Gen? I really don't feel comfortable delidding and may not even worry about OC's at all until after BF4 has been out for a while. The main goal is to have something that will run BF4 very well even at stock settings. I have never had a liquid cooling so the idea of that scares me....I mean I get nervous with thermal paste and air coolers. I wear anti static gloves.....I mean everything short of sacrificing a goat before. Super paranoid so this stuff gets me kind of stressed. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## malmental

1.) why such a big SSD, grab a 120-128GB SSD and then a bigger HDD (1TBand up).
we will set up the SSD to offload files onto a folder on the HDD.

2.) reference cooler GTX 780...? going under water, worried about air dispersing in case.?
get the WF3 or another non reference

3.) 1600MHz is the norm but now a thing of the past, if having to buy a set of RAM then at least go for 1866MHz,
8GB is cool.

4..) CPU cooling, are you comfy with a manual install of a CPU cooler and not a push pin.?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 1.) why such a big SSD, grab a 120-128GB SSD and then a bigger HDD (1TBand up).
> we will set up the SSD to offload files onto a folder on the HDD.
> 
> 2.) reference cooler GTX 780...? going under water, worried about air dispersing in case.?
> get the WF3 or another non reference
> 
> 3.) 1600MHz is the norm but now a thing of the past, if having to buy a set of RAM then at least go for 1866MHz,
> 8GB is cool.
> 
> 4..) CPU cooling, are you comfy with a manual install of a CPU cooler and not a push pin.?


1.) Everyone seems to agree with you on this...def taking it under advisement.
2.) I would love to get a reference with the titan shroud. The card will not be going under water even if I do get some form of liquid CPU cooler. If I cannot find a reference one then I am going with the WF3.
3.)Not a terrible idea...I have 1600 Vengeance laying around and my friend only needs 2 out of the 4 sticks I have.
4.)This is a sensitive spot for me. I am not comfortable installing coolers or messing with paste as I have like no real experience with it. The rig I have now someone helped me build and they put it on. It seems like it took a lot of force and after seeing a few vids of removal and installation of coolers it seems that is just how it is. This part is by far the most stressful aspect of building a new system all by myself.


----------



## malmental

sounds like you might want to try a CPU cooler with an easier mounting system.

Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B
http://www.xoxide.com/scythe-mugen-3revbcpucooler.html

performance with easy mounting system, fool proof.
extra hard push/pin pieces and you do not have to open up the back of your case.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sounds like you might want to try a CPU cooler with an easier mounting system.
> 
> Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B
> http://www.xoxide.com/scythe-mugen-3revbcpucooler.html
> 
> performance with easy mounting system, fool proof.
> extra hard push/pin pieces and you do not have to open up the back of your case.


Thanks for the suggestion. I put that basic Noctua one there as a placeholder but I do want something similar. Simple and not too heavy. So unlike the noctua this one can be built with the mobo installed in the case?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sounds like you might want to try a CPU cooler with an easier mounting system.
> 
> Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B
> http://www.xoxide.com/scythe-mugen-3revbcpucooler.html
> 
> performance with easy mounting system, fool proof.
> extra hard push/pin pieces and you do not have to open up the back of your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I put that basic Noctua one there as a placeholder but I do want something similar. Simple and not too heavy. So unlike the noctua this one can be built with the mobo installed in the case?
Click to expand...

yes..


----------



## Caldeio

My build should be showing up? I filled it all out so idk


----------



## BangBangPlay

Hey Thoth, pretty good plan, and I agree with some already posted points. I love my 4670K, but it could be because I did well in the silicone lottery (4.7 GHz @ 1.285V). It does run hot, but only while stress testing, and it will really depend on your voltage. I would advise a closed loop water cooler (like the H80i, H100i, H220, Etc) because it won't limit the stress tests available to you. Good air coolers aren't far behind in cooling potential, but 8C can make a difference between being able to use intel burn test (or Linpack) or not. Limiting your stress tests can make overclocking a very long process, so the extra cooling goes a long way. I also havent had to delid my chip, and I would advise against it unless absolutely necessary. Haswell can be tricky to OC, it took me nearly a month to finalize my main two OC profiles. You will surely understand when you start down that road...

Most closed loop coolers are super easy to install, and the H100i already had paste applied. The most difficult part was getting it, along with the fans into my mATX case and hooking up the fan connectors at the edge of my MB. I opted to bypass the corsair link software and run my fans old school with Thermal Radar. It is much easier than it seems, and is only slightly more expensive than a top notch air cooler. Ditch the stock fans for something a bit more quiet. Water coolers dissipate heat about the same regardless of the fan speed. It is a myth that fast and powerful fans will help to lower the water temp, and I imagine that most people probably run their fans too high. As long as air is moving through the rad, it is doing its job. I wouldn't rule a water cooler out just yet.


----------



## malmental

BangBangPlay - he's not overclocking and if he does it will be slight.
(but agree with where your going...)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> My build should be showing up? I filled it all out so idk


You have to add it to your Signature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Hey Thoth, pretty good plan, and I agree with some already posted points. I love my 4670K, but it could be because I did well in the silicone lottery (4.7 GHz @ 1.285V). It does run hot, but only while stress testing, and it will really depend on your voltage. I would advise a closed loop water cooler (like the H80i, H100i, H220, Etc) because it won't limit the stress tests available to you. Good air coolers aren't far behind in cooling potential, but 8C can make a difference between being able to use intel burn test (or Linpack) or not. Limiting your stress tests can make overclocking a very long process, so the extra cooling goes a long way. I also havent had to delid my chip, and I would advise against it unless absolutely necessary. Haswell can be tricky to OC, it took me nearly a month to finalize my main two OC profiles. You will surely understand when you start down that road...
> 
> Most closed loop coolers are super easy to install, and the H100i already had paste applied. The most difficult part was getting it, along with the fans into my mATX case and hooking up the fan connectors at the edge of my MB. I opted to bypass the corsair link software and run my fans old school with Thermal Radar. It is much easier than it seems, and is only slightly more expensive than a top notch air cooler. Ditch the stock fans for something a bit more quiet. Water coolers dissipate heat about the same regardless of the fan speed. It is a myth that fast and powerful fans will help to lower the water temp, and I imagine that most people probably run their fans too high. As long as air is moving through the rad, it is doing its job. I wouldn't rule a water cooler out just yet.


I just had a long talk with a friend who highly recommended the h100i as a cooling solution. He sold me on it and since I am a smoker(of many things







) this should keep any film/resin from building up near the CPU since it pretty much shielded behind that cooler. This is why I bought the noob tooth board and would get another but the thermal armor translates very aptly....it protects that heat allright...too bad that is not what we want. I really hoped it wouldn't do that and serve the purpose of being a smoke shield. HAF932 side fan sucks smoke up like its food.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> BangBangPlay - he's not overclocking and if he does it will be slight.
> (but agree with where your going...)


What Mal said...I will test it stock since it is all new hardware for a month and then BF4 will be out so I will OC then accordingly because I will be too busy playing.

So I have decided on the h100i and I have someone local willing to assist the install of it so my worry about that is gone now. Is the C70 Military Green Corsair case a good viable candidate for my build?
Decided on an EVGA reference 780 for the GPU. Everything has to be ordered via newegg so I am limited to what is available there.

I still also need to decide on Storage and would love a large SSD as I would like to put all my games on it even if it won't show much performance gain. Samsung EVO seem to be not available there so some suggestions on a good one are needed especially if I get a larger capacity one. I have always been a single drive kind of guy which is why I am leaning more towards big single SSD and maybe a hdd just in case I need to store pictures, video etc. stuff that takes up space and aren't programs.


----------



## sketchiey

finally received my galaxy gtx 770 HOF, what a good looking card. It's a really long card but, the raven can handle it. Plays BF3 at 95-120 fps, everything set to ultra, 1920x1200, 8xaa, runs cool 65 degrees under load. Couldn't be happier!! Went from a 660ti sli setup to the hof


----------



## malmental

Thoth420 since your getting a H100i and that GiggleByte board I feel OBLIGATED to walk you through a light to moderate overclock.
I have a Z77 GiggleByte not Z87 but with proper BIOS screen shots I can grasp onto it with you..
Let me know, I'm probably more anxious then you are..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Thoth420 since your getting a H100i and that GiggleByte board I feel OBLIGATED to walk you through a light to moderate overclock.
> I have a Z77 GiggleByte not Z87 but with proper BIOS screen shots I can grasp onto it with you..
> Let me know, I'm probably more anxious then you are..


After deciding on water I was scrutinizing my board choice. This is another thing you could be of great help with. I chose that board for a few reasons:
1. You speak highly of gigabyte and your word holds heavy weight with me








2. It fit my price range
3. Curiousity. I had ASUS and would like to try a different company.
4. It was rated pretty well

I want something quality that isn't overkill that will work well with that cooler and most important be easy on a noobish person like me. Oh and it not being DOA in the box....but that is on the egg....but obv something that I can expect to be quality. I doubt I will ever SLI 780's but I don't want some junk board either...def something midrange in the 175-250 price range. Other than the extra ports and peripheral slots what separates those very expensive boards like the sniper apart from the mid range ones? I mean "military spec" and all that stuff is just advertising...hard to read through the fog.


----------



## malmental

hmm, well I know the C70 supports 240mm rads so that's not an issue.
your not thinking of a mATX board in that big ol' case are you, you said no SLI..?
no ASUS, thoughts about MSI..?
MSI / Intel mid to high end boards are nice, it's MSI / AMD boards I do not trust.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> hmm, well I know the C70 supports 240mm rads so that's not an issue.
> your not thinking of a mATX board in that big ol' case are you, you said no SLI..?
> no ASUS, thoughts about MSI..?
> MSI / Intel mid to high end boards are nice, it's MSI / AMD boards I do not trust.


Cool I will check out a few MSI boards as well. This is one of the pieces of hardware I don't tend to know much about. I just don't want a DOA board out of all the stuff I order it is the last thing I want to have to pull out and send back. I got a few cheaper ASUS ones back in the day and one was DOA and the other crapped out in a week. I hate having to pull apart a system...it isn't remotely as fun as putting it together.


----------



## 66racer

Thought I would share this, I havent posted in the valley thread until I break 60fps on valley, but here is a slight improvement over my last score. At this point, anything over 1.400v seems to throttle the card but I managed to stay at 1502mhz maybe 60% of the run, then 1489mhz, lowest was a short low of 1463mhz. Max temp with the h70 block was 52c in 74F ambient temp. Happy with this cooler. I was trying to push 8040mhz on the memory the run before and was on pace for a solid 60fps but memory crashed on the last test and it finished at 58fps lol AHHHH


----------



## Thoth420

BTW just wanted to say I miss you guys and love you all <3
Thanks everyone for the suggestions on the new build and the support when I was having problems with my 770.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> BTW just wanted to say I miss you guys and love you all <3
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions on the new build and the support when I was having problems with my 770.










Yeah dude you were one of the first few to have a 770 haha, btw miss the old avatar haha, thats how I knew it was one of your post, I just cant for the life of me remember who that is in the pic you had


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ste-87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> On a side note, mate, could you please dump your BIOS?
> I've been looking all over the place for it because I really want to flash my 4GB 680 Windforce3 into a 770. Will be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, is not a problem:
> 
> GK104.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> Let me know if the operation is successful
Click to expand...

Thank you very much! 
BIOS was modded and the GPU - flashed.









Spoiler: click for 1080p image


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah dude you were one of the first few to have a 770 haha, btw miss the old avatar haha, thats how I knew it was one of your post, I just cant for the life of me remember who that is in the pic you had


CG Spender aka the Smoking Man from X Files....it's my main avatar so it's coming back. The one I have now is the Brotherhood of Saturn's Sigil....figured if I wanted to garner some favor from the king planet/god of our solar system the best way to is by giving some props and I was doing some research on the order. All these new pieces of hardware and he is the god of foundation in Alchemy amongst other things. I want the rig to be stable and am a bit of alchemist as far as belief system.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No I cannot transmute lead into gold plated usb connectors


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Its just 1 more gig of ram, and ram is so cheap, IT'S NOT GOING TO MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE (I think to myself all day!) well I'm happy not paying for almost x2 the price for the 780's







for just a few more fps, lol 780 owners! (From the 770 owners thread club







)


----------



## ste-87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Thank you very much!
> BIOS was modded and the GPU - flashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click for 1080p image


well done









just a few tidbits:

how much is the limit of the power target?

have problems in the detections / settings from the panel of MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision X and everything works perfectly?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ste-87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Thank you very much!
> BIOS was modded and the GPU - flashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click for 1080p image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a few tidbits:
> 
> how much is the limit of the power target?
> 
> have problems in the detections / settings from the panel of MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision X and everything works perfectly?
Click to expand...

Limit set to 131% of TDP. However on this card it's 450W so I never really see it go above 75% under any circumstances.
Aaaand I did have some problems, yes. However I believe they were related to my modifications of the .inf file for the DisplayDriver. Eventually I resolved them


----------



## malmental

Well considering I'm a GTX 770 and GTX 780 Club Member...


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> After deciding on water I was scrutinizing my board choice. This is another thing you could be of great help with. I chose that board for a few reasons:
> 1. You speak highly of gigabyte and your word holds heavy weight with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. It fit my price range
> 3. Curiousity. I had ASUS and would like to try a different company.
> 4. It was rated pretty well
> 
> I want something quality that isn't overkill that will work well with that cooler and most important be easy on a noobish person like me. Oh and it not being DOA in the box....but that is on the egg....but obv something that I can expect to be quality. I doubt I will ever SLI 780's but I don't want some junk board either...def something midrange in the 175-250 price range. Other than the extra ports and peripheral slots what separates those very expensive boards like the sniper apart from the mid range ones? I mean "military spec" and all that stuff is just advertising...hard to read through the fog.


There comes a time a second 780 will be cheaper then upgrading to a next gen card while having more performance in SLI. That's why i always get a MB with good sli layout. Just in case.

Military grade is an marketing term for msi but it does mean components are high quality like the caps used etc. So it does make a difference compaired to cheaper boards but boards from other manufacturers in the same price range have also components of the same quality but just got a different name


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> BangBangPlay - he's not overclocking and if he does it will be slight.
> (but agree with where your going...)


Well it is always nice to have that headroom, especially with a K series. The 4670K has been great for me, temp and performance wise. I have only see it throttle in Linpack while trying an OC of 4.8, which I never did bother to stabilize. The reason being temps and not necessarily voltage. I am only at 1.285V for 4.7, but everything above 4.6 sees diminishing returns gaming and benchmark wise. In order to stress 4.8 properly I would be limited to Prime and OCCT, which are great programs, but take a long time to find errors. I like to test my OCs with IBT and Linpack first and then dial in the long Prime or OCCT runs.

So basically a water cooler will allow you to a bit more flexibility once you get over 1.20-1.25V. I have seen guys on air with OCs in the 1.300V range, but they take forever to stabilize them for the same reason. So the although closed loop coolers are only slightly better at dissipating temps, they can mean the difference between settling on a slightly lower OC. We see the same thing happen here with our GPUs.

If I could do over my recent rig I would have gone with the swiftech H220 cooler because I could have easily added a GPU loop. The swiftech rads are considered all in one, but can be changed to support additional components or rads.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Well it is always nice to have that headroom, especially with a K series. The 4670K has been great for me, temp and performance wise. I have only see it throttle in Linpack while trying an OC of 4.8, which I never did bother to stabilize. The reason being temps and not necessarily voltage. I am only at 1.285V for 4.7, but everything above 4.6 sees diminishing returns gaming and benchmark wise. In order to stress 4.8 properly I would be limited to Prime and OCCT, which are great programs, but take a long time to find errors. I like to test my OCs with IBT and Linpack first and then dial in the long Prime or OCCT runs.
> 
> So basically a water cooler will allow you to a bit more flexibility once you get over 1.20-1.25V. I have seen guys on air with OCs in the 1.300V range, but they take forever to stabilize them for the same reason. So the although closed loop coolers are only slightly better at dissipating temps, they can mean the difference between settling on a slightly lower OC. We see the same thing happen here with our GPUs.
> 
> If I could do over my recent rig I would have gone with the swiftech H220 cooler because I could have easily added a GPU loop. The swiftech rads are considered all in one, but can be changed to support additional components or rads.


Yeah I wish if I could do it ALLLLL over I would have gone with a custom loop from the start, one of the xspc rasa kits at least. In the end I have modded my h70 and antec kuhler 920 into the same loop going through a 180mm and 120mm rad. I want to go custom mainly for looks at this point since the $300+ wont probably lower temps more than 2-3c from what I now have i bet


----------



## sdmf74

if anyone wants to swap affiliate codes today hit me up I have a 780 classified comin this afternoon


----------



## malmental

affiliate codes.?


----------



## kokpa

Got msi 770 4gb gaming version and for my bad luck i seethat it has warranty sticker on one of the bolts. So here goes my h55 mod out of the window


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am going to break down most of the current rig and sell the parts and that money will go towards the damage the new one does. A few pieces are being donated to a friend who can't afford a good gaming system and lives in a very bad area in LA so leaving the house to find a job is.....well leaving the house is dangerous. So he is kind of a shut in and a very skilled gamer....I being someone who lives in the lap of comfort feel bad for him. His skills at least to me make him deserving of hardware alone. He also needs a case so I am donating him HAF 932 leaving me searching for a new case that is good at sound reduction but won't cook the components or break the bank too hard.
> 
> My budget is like 2000 with a ceiling of 2500. A rough part picker estimate for what I want is showing I should be able to stay inside that budget. This is what I have going so far:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1BXI7
> 
> Big question areas are: CPU cooling, Case, OS decision since win 8.1 seems to be working pretty good now, 3rd or 4th Gen? I really don't feel comfortable delidding and may not even worry about OC's at all until after BF4 has been out for a while. The main goal is to have something that will run BF4 very well even at stock settings. I have never had a liquid cooling so the idea of that scares me....I mean I get nervous with thermal paste and air coolers. I wear anti static gloves.....I mean everything short of sacrificing a goat before. Super paranoid so this stuff gets me kind of stressed. Sorry for the rant.


With a decent cooler you should be able to get at least 4.2 without the need of a delid. Honestly deliding is mainly if you want to pursue benches and such and need to squeeze the last bit of performance of your CPU.

If you are not going to run SLI then as long as your case has good airflow you shouldn't have issues with heat on the cards as the newer coolers do a much better job at moving the hot air, its when you have cards in SLI and in close proximity of each other that you run in to thermal issues. Water cooling can be scary but once you get comfortable around it things go smoother and easier. A closed loop system is always a good introduction and you really shouldn't be afraid of thermal paste unless you are using something like CLU or CLP that is conductive and can cause a short, otherwise worse case is you have a mess to clean (nothing that a little alcohol cant fix).

Personally I have two of those SSD's in my rig and the reason being that my library of games that I still play is about 192GB. Granted, the performance benefit is mainly loading and other minimal gains but I'm one of those that wanted to gain as much performance as possible because I built my rig to be exclusive for gaming but in all honesty the gains are negligible, I have another build on the works for video editing which is where I think I will see SSD's really shine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> After deciding on water I was scrutinizing my board choice. This is another thing you could be of great help with. I chose that board for a few reasons:
> 1. You speak highly of gigabyte and your word holds heavy weight with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. It fit my price range
> 3. Curiousity. I had ASUS and would like to try a different company.
> 4. It was rated pretty well
> 
> I want something quality that isn't overkill that will work well with that cooler and most important be easy on a noobish person like me. Oh and it not being DOA in the box....but that is on the egg....but obv something that I can expect to be quality. I doubt I will ever SLI 780's but I don't want some junk board either...def something midrange in the 175-250 price range. Other than the extra ports and peripheral slots what separates those very expensive boards like the sniper apart from the mid range ones? I mean "military spec" and all that stuff is just advertising...hard to read through the fog.


I have become a fan of Gigabyte not only for their build quality (I still have 2 AM2 based builds running 24x7 that were built over 4 years ago) but also for their support. I have not had to RMA a Gigabyte product but I have had to work with their support teams to address some problems on my Sniper 5 and they have been very responsive and found the fix to the issue quickly. I have had to RMA multiple Asus boards in the past and their RMA process is a drag, in both cases I ended buying a replacement board and selling the refurbished board because the turn around time was horrendous to the extent that my z77 board stood in the receiving dock 12 business days before they even began working on it and when I called asking about it they said it was normal and still within their SLA. If you are not going to go Quad SLI you should easily find a board that fits your range.


----------



## malmental

Thoth420's build is done and parts are ordered...
I'm sure when he awakens he will post his build specs.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

awsome malmental..can you pm me list of what he got..i was chatting to him earlier about this build...im kinda curious..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> awsome malmental..can you pm me list of what he got..i was chatting to him earlier about this build...im kinda curious..


PM on the way but only because you said you were talking to him...


----------



## Ultisym

Nevermind


----------



## malmental

edit:
that part is not a joke...


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> edit:
> that part is not a joke...


Shhhhhh I cant put up obvious moral terpitude


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> edit:
> that part is not a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhhh I cant put up obvious moral terpitude
Click to expand...

umm why not.?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> umm why not.?


Plausible deniability


----------



## malmental

I didn't see a thing..
and my 770 loves to caress my 680...


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I didn't see a thing..
> and my 770 loves to caress my 680...


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## sdmf74

Yeah affiliate codes are for EVGA customers only, its an incentive program. Anyone?


----------



## Thoth420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> With a decent cooler you should be able to get at least 4.2 without the need of a delid. Honestly deliding is mainly if you want to pursue benches and such and need to squeeze the last bit of performance of your CPU.
> 
> If you are not going to run SLI then as long as your case has good airflow you shouldn't have issues with heat on the cards as the newer coolers do a much better job at moving the hot air, its when you have cards in SLI and in close proximity of each other that you run in to thermal issues. Water cooling can be scary but once you get comfortable around it things go smoother and easier. A closed loop system is always a good introduction and you really shouldn't be afraid of thermal paste unless you are using something like CLU or CLP that is conductive and can cause a short, otherwise worse case is you have a mess to clean (nothing that a little alcohol cant fix).
> 
> Personally I have two of those SSD's in my rig and the reason being that my library of games that I still play is about 192GB. Granted, the performance benefit is mainly loading and other minimal gains but I'm one of those that wanted to gain as much performance as possible because I built my rig to be exclusive for gaming but in all honesty the gains are negligible, I have another build on the works for video editing which is where I think I will see SSD's really shine.
> I have become a fan of Gigabyte not only for their build quality (I still have 2 AM2 based builds running 24x7 that were built over 4 years ago) but also for their support. I have not had to RMA a Gigabyte product but I have had to work with their support teams to address some problems on my Sniper 5 and they have been very responsive and found the fix to the issue quickly. I have had to RMA multiple Asus boards in the past and their RMA process is a drag, in both cases I ended buying a replacement board and selling the refurbished board because the turn around time was horrendous to the extent that my z77 board stood in the receiving dock 12 business days before they even began working on it and when I called asking about it they said it was normal and still within their SLA. If you are not going to go Quad SLI you should easily find a board that fits your range.






Thanks for all the information and even though my order is already finalized before reading this knowledge is power and I am a sponge.








Mal talked me down on the 256 and made a great case similar to yours.....added wiggle room for my footpedals which I am super excited about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> PM on the way but only because you said you were talking to him...


Werd no bigs me and predator chat about all types of stuff back and forth in PMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Plausible deniability


I also saw nothing.

*The new still unamed config:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Case: Corsair Vengeance C70 Military Green
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI HERO Z87
CPU: Haswell i5 4670k
GPU: EVGA Reference GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5
RAM: G.SKILL Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600
PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX750
Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
Boot Drive: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 2.5" 128GB SATAIII
Storage Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATAIII 7200RPM 64MB Cache
Disc Drive: LG 24X DVD Burner - Bare Drive Black SATA Model GH24NS95 - OEM
Operating System: Windows 7 Pro 64-bit
Display: BenQ XL Series XL2420TE Black-Red 24"
Comms: Logitech G930 USB Connector Circumaural Wireless Gaming Headset
Keyboard: UNDECIDED (needs to be a mini 88 keys for simple typing only)
Gamepad: Razer Orbweaver Elite Mechanical Gaming Keypad
Mouse: Cyborg R.A.T. 5
Footpedals: Fragpedal Dual


----------



## malmental

though I would have a few minor edits personally, I approve.


----------



## kokpa

My msi 770 4gb gaming oc, has coil vine in load


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> My msi 770 4gb gaming oc, has coil vine in load


Try running it on a demo, maybe "*A New Dawn*" or *Unigine Heaven 4.0*..... Crank up the settings to max and run it overnight. I heard that pushing the card for a long period of time wears out the coil whine. Hopefully it works for you (cos i know those noises can be annoying)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Try running it on a demo, maybe "*a new dawn*" or *Unigine Heaven 4.0*..... Crank up the settings to max and run it overnight. I heard that pushing the card for a long period of time wears out the coil whine. Hopefully it works for you (cos i know those noises can be annoying)


I agree try this or if you fold you can probably fold it into oblivion too.


----------



## kokpa

so after testing in in heaven 4 and msi kombuster in the middle of the test I stopped the fans on gpu, soo fan's are not the problem. Can it be my psu?(vx550) If picture is black then the whine is much louder.


----------



## Xtcent

Hey guys, is this a good score for my gtx 770 lightning?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> so after testing in in heaven 4 and msi kombuster in the middle of the test I stopped the fans on gpu, soo fan's are not the problem. Can it be my psu?(vx550) If picture is black then the whine is much louder.


I couldn't negate mine upgrading a 750tx to a 1000watt tachyon. Mine was the worst at very high FPS for instance a game menu that doesn't have an fps cap(so like 2000 fps it would be really bad) and it was audible during windows experience index and some bench programs. Is this thing whining all the time?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtcent*
> 
> Hey guys, is this a good score for my gtx 770 lightning?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what are your clock speeds? Use gpu-z monitoring to check, don't use valley.


----------



## Xtcent

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'll choose Quality over quantity anytime any day. Nvidia just offers more IMO, and if i had bought a 7970 xfire setup. I would have felt cheated lol...
> 
> The 780 lightning is going for 770$, and 770 gaming sli goes for 800$
> 
> 3.8% more cost, and 25.5% more performance (according to valley; 780 @ 1437Mhz, 770 SLI @ 1400Mhz). IMO, 780 lightning is not worth it, unless you're a big spender, then props to you


Agreed, sold my 680s lightning and cant decide what to buy, for price and performance a 770 SLI seems to be the right option, they should be a little faster than my 680s since memory is clocked higher by default.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I'll choose Quality over quantity anytime any day. Nvidia just offers more IMO, and if i had bought a 7970 xfire setup. I would have felt cheated lol...
> 
> The 780 lightning is going for 770$, and 770 gaming sli goes for 800$
> 
> 3.8% more cost, and 25.5% more performance (according to valley; 780 @ 1437Mhz, 770 SLI @ 1400Mhz). IMO, 780 lightning is not worth it, unless you're a big spender, then props to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, sold my 680s lightning and cant decide what to buy, for price and performance a 770 SLI seems to be the right option, they should be a little faster than my 680s since memory is clocked higher by default.
Click to expand...

grab a single GTX 780 and then get another for SLI next upgrade.
cause to be honest if you could have clocked the memory on your 680 to 7K then basically you'd have a GTX 770..

might as well upgrade..









edit:
doesn't have to be the GTX 780 Lightning unless your stuck on MSI Lightnings..


----------



## HavocInferno

Now with the BF4 req's out I wonder if the AMD HD9000 series (supposed to come very soon) will make prices for Nvidia 700s fall. Went with a 2GB GTX770 not long ago, now I kinda want a 4GB one, even though it's most likely not necessary (if I turn down textures by one level)...


----------



## Xtcent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HavocInferno*
> 
> Now with the BF4 req's out I wonder if the AMD HD9000 series (supposed to come very soon) will make prices for Nvidia 700s fall. Went with a 2GB GTX770 not long ago, now I kinda want a 4GB one, even though it's most likely not necessary (if I turn down textures by one level)...


I seriously doubt bf4 will even come close to using 3gb vram, i might be wrong though. I believe the recommended specs are just marketing.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Got my GTX 770 on Wednesday....crazy good. Tears through everything I throw at it at 2560 x 1440. Highest temperature I've seen is 63C and that was maxing Metro 2033 @ 1440p. Little laggy in that, obviously.









That was with a custom fan profile, probably around 55% fan speed at that temperature, quiet, pretty much silent during regular PC use. Really happy.

Will fill in the form when I'm next at my PC....crappy phone picture for now!










best part is that I got i it for £110 ($170~)!









Bought a 660ti for £100, that had a fan rattle so I RMA'd it, spent £10 sending it to EVGA, they replaced it with a 760 which had the same issue, they then replaced that with _another_ 760 that didn't have a fan issue but squealed like a stuck pig under load. For all my hassle I got upgraded (again) to the 770. Couldn't be happier, quite an upgrade from the 5870 I was running! (Now in my girlfriends PC)


----------



## Fanboy88

Waffle you're one lucky guy...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Waffle you're one lucky guy...


He really IS!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Got my GTX 770 on Wednesday....crazy good. Tears through everything I throw at it at 2560 x 1440. Highest temperature I've seen is 63C and that was maxing Metro 2033 @ 1440p. Little laggy in that, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was with a custom fan profile, probably around 55% fan speed at that temperature, quiet, pretty much silent during regular PC use. Really happy.
> 
> Will fill in the form when I'm next at my PC....crappy phone picture for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best part is that I got i it for £110 ($170~)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a 660ti for £100, that had a fan rattle so I RMA'd it, spent £10 sending it to EVGA, they replaced it with a 760 which had the same issue, they then replaced that with _another_ 760 that didn't have a fan issue but squealed like a stuck pig under load. For all my hassle I got upgraded (again) to the 770. Couldn't be happier, quite an upgrade from the 5870 I was running! (Now in my girlfriends PC)


Go EVGA! Grats bud.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> grab a single GTX 780 and then get another for SLI next upgrade.
> cause to be honest if you could have clocked the memory on your 680 to 7K then basically you'd have a GTX 770..
> 
> might as well upgrade..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> doesn't have to be the GTX 780 Lightning unless your stuck on MSI Lightnings..


Actually I did! 7050 Mhz running valley, 104.1 FPS two 680 lightning in SLI, I can buy two 780s now if I want to, but kind of a lot just for a single monitor 27" 1080p


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> grab a single GTX 780 and then get another for SLI next upgrade.
> cause to be honest if you could have clocked the memory on your 680 to 7K then basically you'd have a GTX 770..
> 
> might as well upgrade..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> doesn't have to be the GTX 780 Lightning unless your stuck on MSI Lightnings..
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I did! 7050 Mhz running valley, 104.1 FPS two 680 lightning in SLI, I can buy two 780s now if I want to, but kind of a lot just for a single monitor 27" 1080p
Click to expand...

then next upgrade will be more monitors for Surround or grab a 120Hz..


----------



## Ultisym

Surround really is cool. Im thoroughly enjoying it with just 22" monitors.


----------



## mfranco702

OK I just grabbed two of the EVGA superclocked GTX 770 ACX, and they are simply not what I expected, they run super hot, I never gamed at 75C that is way to hot for me, anyone running SLI can tell me average temps for this cards?


----------



## Badt

Yesterday my EVGA SC arrived and i'm just happy after testing a crappy SC with ACX cooler.

My new SC boosts up to 1202 Mhz Core out of box. But the strange thing i noticed, the voltage goes only up to 1,187V not 1,2V as with the SC with ACX. The second strange behaivior is, the card allows now an overvoltage of +12mv, which is also shown in monitoring (1,212V), this gives me an extra boost to 1215Mhz. The SC ACX stayed always at 1,2V, no matter what i did.

Also overclocking is pretty fine. I reached 1280Mhz Core / 1900Mhz Mem @ 1,187V and 1308 Mhz Core / 1955Mhz Mem @ 1,212V. ASIC is 89,7%









The only bad thing about this card is the stock cooler...but fullcover blocks are already delivered.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badt*
> 
> Yesterday my EVGA SC arrived and i'm just happy after testing a crappy SC with ACX cooler.
> 
> My new SC boosts up to 1202 Mhz Core out of box. But the strange thing i noticed, the voltage goes only up to 1,187V not 1,2V as with the SC with ACX. The second strange behaivior is, the card allows now an overvoltage of +12mv, which is also shown in monitoring (1,212V), this gives me an extra boost to 1215Mhz. The SC ACX stayed always at 1,2V, no matter what i did.
> 
> Also overclocking is pretty fine. I reached 1280Mhz Core / 1900Mhz Mem @ 1,187V and 1308 Mhz Core / 1955Mhz Mem @ 1,212V. ASIC is 89,7%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only bad thing about this card is the stock cooler...but fullcover blocks are already delivered.


same thing with mine, one boosts to 1202 and the other one to 1215, both voltages are 1.20, but temps are horrible, what are your temps with the regular cooler?


----------



## Badt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> same thing with mine, one boosts to 1202 and the other one to 1215, both voltages are 1.20, but temps are horrible, what are your temps with the regular cooler?


The temp were about 75~78°C while playing BF3. But i customized the fan curve. So i think the card would easily break the 80°C mark.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> OK I just grabbed two of the EVGA superclocked GTX 770 ACX, and they are simply not what I expected, they run super hot, I never gamed at 75C that is way to hot for me, anyone running SLI can tell me average temps for this cards?


Are both cards getting to that tempt? Before putting my 770 under water my top card would get to about 65-70 but the bottom card would be much cooler. Even under water that effect is still true, the top card is about 4-5C hotter. You might want to check your fan curb, what is your ambient temp?


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Are both cards getting to that tempt? Before putting my 770 under water my top card would get to about 65-70 but the bottom card would be much cooler. Even under water that effect is still true, the top card is about 4-5C hotter. You might want to check your fan curb, what is your ambient temp?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badt*
> 
> The temp were about 75~78°C while playing BF3. But i customized the fan curve. So i think the card would easily break the 80°C mark.


thats unacceptable for a card that claims to have a totally new and improved cooler, just the fans arent that noisy anymore, I think the king of air coolers still the twin Frzr IV.
My ambient temp is around 27-28C. I can make the temps drop to 65C while playing but fan is set to 100%, I thought the new cooler would let me stay at that temp with only 65-70% fan speed


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> thats unacceptable for a card that claims to have a totally new and improved cooler, just the fans arent that noisy anymore, I think the king of air coolers still the twin Frzr IV.
> My ambient temp is around 27-28C. I can make the temps drop to 65C while playing but fan is set to 100%, I thought the new cooler would let me stay at that temp with only 65-70% fan speed


My single ACX 770 never exceeded 72 C. From all other accounts with auto fan profile that is right around the expected temp. Your idle is the same as mine was give or take 1 C.


----------



## 66racer

Ambient temp and case airflow make a huge difference in temps. Anything over 80f is pretty warm. Most review sites list their ambient temps in the high 60f to mid 70f so when your abkve that in your home of course the card will run warmer, especially with 2 of them dumping heat into a case.


----------



## Badt

Anyone can confirm this voltage tweak is working with the gtx 770?

I've read that the GTX 770 Ref uses the same voltage chips as GTX 780/Titan.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badt*
> 
> Anyone can confirm this voltage tweak is working with the gtx 770?
> 
> I've read that the GTX 770 Ref uses the same voltage chips as GTX 780/Titan.


Yes it works if your 770 has the NCP4206 voltage controller... And after you do that, THIS GUYS TOOL helps attain full voltage unlocking above 1.30mv.

Yesterday i was benching at 1385Mhz in SLI @ 1.350mv on my MSI Gaming 770's. I just need a more powerful PSU to make it more stable. Running at 5Ghz on my 3770k, 2000Mhz on RAM, and 1385Mhz on 770 SLI is really pushing my 750W PSU to it's limits. I don't get any PC shutdowns and stuff like that, but i can just feel it


----------



## rubenmartin

guys these tools (Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool) is working with Asus 770 DCII OC?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes it works if your 770 has the NCP4206 voltage controller... And after you do that, THIS GUYS TOOL helps attain full voltage unlocking above 1.30mv.
> 
> Yesterday i was benching at 1385Mhz in SLI @ 1.350mv on my MSI Gaming 770's. I just need a more powerful PSU to make it more stable. Running at 5Ghz on my 3770k, 2000Mhz on RAM, and 1385Mhz on 770 SLI is really pushing my 750W PSU to it's limits. I don't get any PC shutdowns and stuff like that, but i can just feel it


Yup looks like for SLI GTX770 your 750watt PSU will be close to its max limit power. A nice 850watt PSU will be better I think


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Badt*
> 
> Anyone can confirm this voltage tweak is working with the gtx 770?
> 
> I've read that the GTX 770 Ref uses the same voltage chips as GTX 780/Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it works if your 770 has the NCP4206 voltage controller... And after you do that, THIS GUYS TOOL helps attain full voltage unlocking above 1.30mv.
> 
> Yesterday i was benching at 1385Mhz in SLI @ 1.350mv on my MSI Gaming 770's. I just need a more powerful PSU to make it more stable. Running at 5Ghz on my 3770k, 2000Mhz on RAM, and 1385Mhz on 770 SLI is really pushing my 750W PSU to it's limits. I don't get any PC shutdowns and stuff like that, but i can just feel it
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes it works if your 770 has the NCP4206 voltage controller... And after you do that, THIS GUYS TOOL helps attain full voltage unlocking above 1.30mv.
> 
> Yesterday i was benching at 1385Mhz in SLI @ 1.350mv on my MSI Gaming 770's. I just need a more powerful PSU to make it more stable. Running at 5Ghz on my 3770k, 2000Mhz on RAM, and 1385Mhz on 770 SLI is really pushing my 750W PSU to it's limits. I don't get any PC shutdowns and stuff like that, but i can just feel it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup looks like for SLI GTX770 your 750watt PSU will be close to its max limit power. A nice 850watt PSU will be better I think
Click to expand...

I run mine: 2500K @ 4.8GHz, SLI 770's @ 1300MHz on a 900-watt.
I like having the headroom.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Yup looks like for SLI GTX770 your 750watt PSU will be close to its max limit power. A nice 850watt PSU will be better I think


You dont need more then 750 watts even with two GTX 770 cards


----------



## Thoth420

O hey Shilka. Thanks for all the PSU info a few months back. I don't know if you remember me picking your brain.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> O hey Shilka. Thanks for all the PSU info a few months back. I don't know if you remember me picking your brain.


I spend most of my time in the PSU section

Has noctied that some PSU related things slips past me becasue its not posted in the PSU section

Oh well i cant be everwhere all at once

Am toying with idea of buying a backup PC now that i got a new job and cash in coming in

Was thinking it sould have a GTX 760 or GTX 770

Or if i would reuse my GTX 680´s for that PC and get myself some GTX 780´s or wait for the GTX 880


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need more then 750 watts even with two GTX 770 cards


then you aren't pushing them hard enough when they start smoking then you know you have pushed them hard enough.


----------



## 66racer

Benny-

Can you get 1.40v or is there a wall of some sort? Just curious. Im not sure if it was user error but thought I saw one guy with a msi 770g not get it to work. Likely user error but wonder if there is a new batch that doesnt let it work.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> then you aren't pushing them hard enough when they start smoking then you know you have pushed them hard enough.


damn thats a nice score, curious how far you pushed the cpu, I scored above 19000 with my 680 SLI


----------



## BangBangPlay

Have any of you been playing Rome 2 at all? I have played around 8+ hours of
The campaign mode and I get random FPS dips in battle and the world map with custom (very high/ultra mix) graphics settings. It is very playable, but occasionally it does lag for short bursts. What is weird is that it is not better looking than Shogun 2, but it is much more graphic intensive for some reason. Anyone else here played Rome 2 with their 770 yet? A little disappointing for a Total War title, but it is entertaining. Still very buggy despite two major patches in two weeks and more planned for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Benny-
> 
> Can you get 1.40v or is there a wall of some sort? Just curious. Im not sure if it was user error but thought I saw one guy with a msi 770g not get it to work. Likely user error but wonder if there is a new batch that doesnt let it work.


I can, but at that voltage i don't know why my GPU's are throttling like cray cray.







. I'll probably just wait till i get waterblocks and a better PSU.

But you know, the money required for me to completely water-cool my system will be enough for me to get 780 SLI or something even better lol...

I don't know if water-cooling is worth it for the tiny FPS gains.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I can, but at that voltage i don't know why my GPU's are throttling like cray cray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll probably just wait till i get waterblocks and a better PSU.
> 
> But you know, the money required for me to completely water-cool my system will be enough for me to get 780 SLI or something even better lol...
> 
> I don't know if water-cooling is worth it for the tiny FPS gains.


Yeah water cooling isnt worth it unless its for aesthetics or pure silence. I mean even when I game at 1465mhz/7800mhz its only about 7fps increase in the average fps over 1320mhz/7800mhz. Im still collecting data to compare to all my old fraps runs, largest spread I had was in operation925 where it was 12fps higher in average than the 1320mhz data. BF3 is hard to really do apples vs apples since each match is different.

I just luckily had the spare parts to put an h70 block on my 770. Since Im on a single 770 I figure I might as well squeeze every last bit out of it and since the core is on water I just game at 1465mhz all the time now. If I knew I was gonna keep this card another year I would probably get the full block but Im already dreaming about a 780gtx.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah water cooling isnt worth it unless its for aesthetics or pure silence. I mean even when I game at 1465mhz/7800mhz its only about 7fps increase in the average fps over 1320mhz/7800mhz. Im still collecting data to compare to all my old fraps runs, largest spread I had was in operation925 where it was 12fps higher in average than the 1320mhz data. BF3 is hard to really do apples vs apples since each match is different.
> 
> I just luckily had the spare parts to put an h70 block on my 770. Since Im on a single 770 I figure I might as well squeeze every last bit out of it and since the core is on water I just game at 1465mhz all the time now. If I knew I was gonna keep this card another year I would probably get the full block but Im already dreaming about a 780gtx.


LOL Me tooo! I've been dreaming about it for a long time, but when i think of it, my 770's still play my games at 3100x1744p above 60 fps, so what would be the point of 780 SLI? It'll just be performance i don't need...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> LOL Me tooo! I've been dreaming about it for a long time, but when i think of it, my 770's still play my games at 3100x1744p above 60 fps, so what would be the point of 780 SLI? It'll just be performance i don't need...


I just game with bf3 at 1080p so a single 770 is enough but I just want a 780 for the hell of it lol. I dont think bf4 will be much worse, some maps I average nearly 120fps with 1463mhz7800mhz on ultra no blur.

I would sli the 770 but I just prefer a single card. What I really wanna do is a custom loop instead of my modded closed loop setup, as "clean" as I could possibly get it, it still looks sloppy. Works but sloppy.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> damn thats a nice score, curious how far you pushed the cpu, I scored above 19000 with my 680 SLI


4.9CPU 1437core 8020memory
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7155538
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I can, but at that voltage i don't know why my GPU's are throttling like cray cray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll probably just wait till i get waterblocks and a better PSU.
> 
> But you know, the money required for me to completely water-cool my system will be enough for me to get 780 SLI or something even better lol...
> 
> I don't know if water-cooling is worth it for the tiny FPS gains.


water cooling is worth it for bragging







that you can OC for 5 mins or even less I crashed on valley scene 18 with 113FPS
But seriously get the 780s If you want the performance BUT I know as much as you do 770 SLI is smashing that 3100x1744p
you are feeling like me when a few weeks ago when you were hammering me on air so I felt I had to pull something out of the bag.
But seriously I am still stumped on firestrike I got a feeling it is the version I got from Steam got on a fire sale but I just not sure what I am doing wrong maybe some pure 1.45v brute force.
BTW is 1.4v holding Rbby258 mentioned some where he was still dropping to 1.35 when set to 1.4and above not sure about that.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 4.9CPU 1437core 8020memory
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7155538
> water cooling is worth it for bragging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you can OC for 5 mins or even less I crashed on valley scene 18 with 113FPS
> But seriously get the 780s If you want the performance BUT I know as much as you do 770 SLI is smashing that 3100x1744p
> you are feeling like me when a few weeks ago when you were hammering me on air so I felt I had to pull something out of the bag.
> But seriously I am still stumped on firestrike I got a feeling it is the version I got from Steam got on a fire sale but I just not sure what I am doing wrong maybe some pure 1.45v brute force.
> BTW is 1.4v holding Rbby258 mentioned some where he was still dropping to 1.35 when set to 1.4and above not sure about that.


I ran valley at 1502mhz and think 1.44v and voltage was solid, once power target went high it then backed me down in clocks. Hardware mod seems most consistent at this point, I just need to mod the power side like you did. Even though mine is stock and should have stopped at 110% the graph showed a peak of 115% then throttled lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 4.9CPU 1437core 8020memory
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7155538
> water cooling is worth it for bragging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you can OC for 5 mins or even less I crashed on valley scene 18 with 113FPS
> But seriously get the 780s If you want the performance BUT I know as much as you do 770 SLI is smashing that 3100x1744p
> you are feeling like me when a few weeks ago when you were hammering me on air so I felt I had to pull something out of the bag.
> But seriously I am still stumped on firestrike I got a feeling it is the version I got from Steam got on a fire sale but I just not sure what I am doing wrong maybe some pure 1.45v brute force.
> *BTW is 1.4v holding Rbby258 mentioned some where he was still dropping to 1.35 when set to 1.4and above not sure about that*.


yes, it drops down to that. and you know... I got a 109.8 fps run but it crashed exactly at the end @ 1372mhz







... i just turned off the PC out of annoyance. Temps went as high as 91c...









benching on air sucks lol.. but i'm glad i got this far on air


----------



## feznz

66Racer did you notice on the ASIC score lower is better for OC on water/dice/LN2 ?
just I have to be honest I haven't had throttling but plenty of crashes and I also noticed I didn't even hit 90% power target while benching maybe a little higher I just forget to even look at it now as I have never throttled yet I am guess that is to do with the low ASIC score


----------



## 66racer

Benny-

Yeah dude you have a nice pair of cards thats for sure! (For some reason reading this made me think of team America lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 66Racer did you notice on the ASIC score lower is better for OC on water/dice/LN2 ?
> just I have to be honest I haven't had throttling but plenty of crashes and I also noticed I didn't even hit 90% power target while benching maybe a little higher I just forget to even look at it now as I have never throttled yet I am guess that is to do with the low ASIC score


Im not convinced the asic is the end all explanation to what oc people get but just part of it.

I really think once you do the potentiometer you will get clean power delivery unless your psu is to blame but you clearly have overkill so that should be ok, im on an ax850. I game and bench with my meter connected on "high res" and see very little fluctuation. Its for instance when set to 1.3900v has a +0.005 peak and literally no dip below the set level that I noticed.

Until I find the right volt to mhz oc I get crashes too but once things are dialed in im good to go. I can imagine having unstable voltage would bring crashes, its as if the load line calibration is too weak on a cpu oc.

Power target seems related to voltage too. My target goes up as I increase voltage. I think Power target is related to how many watts the card is consuming just not sure what the % is related to. Since you havent hit 90% that tells me you still have voltage headroom and shouldnt get the voltage fluctuations you report comlaring it to my card.

Only guys that talk about voltage fluctuations are the software controlled cards, while few the hard mod cards seem to be exactly what you set them too.


----------



## fifty

is there any full cover compatible with the gigabyte 770 2gb?
anyone know?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Benny-
> 
> Yeah dude you have a nice pair of cards thats for sure! (For some reason reading this made me think of team America lol)
> Im not convinced the asic is the end all explanation to what oc people get but just part of it.
> Only guys that talk about voltage fluctuations are the software controlled cards, while few the hard mod cards seem to be exactly what you set them too.


I see it must me some thing in name team America, have you seen the Americas Yachting Cup lately?








I have some results in my thread to tell you the truth I think you got a golden card I am not sure if either of my cards can take yours on one on one but to be honest I haven't tried any single card runs I play it safe where there isn't so much competition with dual card setups


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I can, but at that voltage i don't know why my GPU's are throttling like cray cray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll probably just wait till i get waterblocks and a better PSU.
> 
> But you know, the money required for me to completely water-cool my system will be enough for me to get 780 SLI or something even better lol...
> 
> I don't know if water-cooling is worth it for the tiny FPS gains.


Could well be PSU man, with a 3770k at 4.8Ghz & 2 x 680 lightning at 1400 core+ 800W isn't enough. My 1000W was too weak (rig got all flakey, then shutting down as clocks & volts went up), had to go with a 1200W to be able to max out the cards without the scores going backwards or the rig shutting itself down.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I just hit a hard wall lol (it can be broken though







)

I found out what was causing my GPU's to throttle. On stock BIOS, my TDP was set to 110% MAX, so i increased it to 140% in BIOS and I benched at 1372Mhz just fine with no throttling (TDP went as high as 131% on the 770's), but that only got me *107.7FPS* on my first and only stable valley run (-_-)".

Then i decided to run at 1385Mhz at the same voltage, but i get a crash after a couple of scenes, and i manually restarted my PC, but now my SSD is not detected no more. I'm trying to see if i can revive it by running it for a couple of mins. Hopefully i get it back







.

*EDIT:* I'm back in Windows







... I let my SSD run for a couple of mins (about 30-40mins), restarted and it booted up







. Hopefully this is not short lived #figerscrossed lol. Time to increase my TDP to 160%


----------



## Yungbenny911

With 150% TDP.... stable at 1385Mhz 3 loops but temps on air won't let me go any further.









*Yungbenny911 - 3770K @ 4.9Ghz - SLI 770; 1384Mhz / 1978Mhz -108.2 FPS - 4526*



I might have to increase my TDP to 180% to enable 3dmark 11 run at 1385Mhz... I'm getting major throttling because i'm hitting 150% on both GPU's


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> With 150% TDP.... stable at 1385Mhz 3 loops but temps on air won't let me go any further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 - 3770K @ 4.9Ghz - SLI 770; 1384Mhz / 1978Mhz -108.2 FPS - 4526*
> 
> I might have to increase my TDP to 180% to enable 3dmark 11 run at 1385Mhz... I'm getting major throttling because i'm hitting 150% on both GPU's


Nice solid effort on air









you know you can push harder nothing is broken yet








was the SSD from BCLK OCing?
1.5v on CPU you are too gentle I need 1.58 to get mine to 4.9 I love fries


----------



## theturbofd

Filled out the form :]


Pics of my windforce


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Nice solid effort on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know you can push harder nothing is broken yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was the SSD from BCLK OCing?
> 1.5v on CPU you are too gentle I need 1.58 to get mine to 4.9 I love fries


I can push harder on Valley if temps are great, but i don't think i can do the same on 3dmark11 due to power limitations. I increased my TDP to 170% and ran 3dmark11. Still not enough, and i throttle when it gets as high as 169%







.

I wonder what would happen if i unlock it to 200% TDP. Probably smoke from the PCI-E slots haha. or system shutdown


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> With 150% TDP.... stable at 1385Mhz 3 loops but temps on air won't let me go any further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 - 3770K @ 4.9Ghz - SLI 770; 1384Mhz / 1978Mhz -108.2 FPS - 4526*
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to increase my TDP to 180% to enable 3dmark 11 run at 1385Mhz... I'm getting major throttling because i'm hitting 150% on both GPU's


Nice solid msi cards you have there, I wonder what the 770 Lightning can do, don't tempt me to OC this babies, I wonder if I can break my 680 sli score...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Nice solid msi cards you have there, I wonder what the 770 Lightning can do, don't tempt me to OC this babies, I wonder if I can break my 680 sli score...


What was your 680's SLI score?







.


----------



## NBKJOKER732

Recently got a 770 Lightning and decided I needed a second one. Here is an unboxing video and pics of it all set up.







I did some rewiring on my PCI power cables through the back which made it a lot neater. I also removed the hard drive cages I wasn't using for more airflow and to have space to hide my last two cables that aren't being used. Those are in the bottom hard drive bay. I have lots of vids on my channel of my PC and will be doing a SLI review this week. Subscribe for more








Joker Productions


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What was your 680's SLI score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7084804


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7084804


you'll definitely beat that if you Overclock your 770's


----------



## mfranco702

ok now, Add me officially to the club!!!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> ok now, Add me officially to the club!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome!...









There is a *FORM* you have to fill to join


----------



## Thoth420

Your family is getting so big Benny!








and then you have in laws like me still lurking about...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Your family is getting so big Benny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then you have in laws like me still lurking about...


Hehe, yes it is









BTW, Did you Overclock that 7970 already? I wonder what a lightning 7970 will put on the table XD, must be powerful









This is the best i have gotten (single card wise) @ 1424Mhz on my MSI Gaming 770 with unlocked Voltage.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hehe, yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Did you Overclock that 7970 already? I wonder what a lightning 7970 will put on the table XD, must be powerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best i have gotten (single card wise) @ 1424Mhz on my MSI Gaming 770 with unlocked Voltage.


Nah I might play with it this week and grab a CPU cooler and try and find the i5's limit too. Be nice to reference their max OC's when I want to sell. The asic(think I spelled that wrong) is like 68% or maybe it was even as low as 60.8%. I can't recall.

Or if that CPU ends up being a golden chip that I have been underutilizing for 2 years I think I will cry a bit inside and then keep it.


----------



## mfranco702

ok what now? whats the first step to rock this babies????


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well install them..hook up all needed power cables.. sli bridge..ect...
power up..install drivers..enable sli in nvidia control panel reboot..hope everything works..yeah it does...
grap heaven/futuremark/furmark/3d vantage..firestrike ect..afterburner/prescicion..run them..see if pc stable at default clocks..then work up on the oc till you find a limit..then decide wether you want more or not...


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> well install them..hook up all needed power cables.. sli bridge..ect...
> power up..install drivers..enable sli in nvidia control panel reboot..hope everything works..yeah it does...
> grap heaven/futuremark/furmark/3d vantage..firestrike ect..afterburner/prescicion..run them..see if pc stable at default clocks..then work up on the oc till you find a limit..then decide wether you want more or not...


lol I know how to do all that, im asking how do you unlock voltage in the 770? need special BIOS? etc etc, once voltage is unlocked for me, I'll make them sweat.


----------



## ModernAfro

does someone know if anyone is making a full water block for the Gigabyte GTX 770 windforce OC:Snorkle:. (non-reference) I've looked everywhere and no dice.


----------



## crgnclsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I just hit a hard wall lol (it can be broken though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I found out what was causing my GPU's to throttle. On stock BIOS, my TDP was set to 110% MAX, so i increased it to 140% in BIOS and I benched at 1372Mhz just fine with no throttling (TDP went as high as 131% on the 770's), but that only got me *107.7FPS* on my first and only stable valley run (-_-)".


Hey Yungbenny,

I am new here but I was wondering if you could give me a hand. I have got my 2GB 770 up to 1359Mhz and running along smoothly at 60 degrees and so want to push things some more. However, I am hitting my TDP limit which is diabolically low at 106%. This means my clock speed is being throttled back when I hit 109% TDP or above and clearly with my temps I can go higher.

KGB and Kepler Bios Tweaker aren't working for me though... In the KBT the power controls are greyed out and KGB isn't working full stop. Care to share how you increased your TDP through the bios?

Cheers!


----------



## TRELOXELO

Count me in too!!!!!!!!!Just filled the form!!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crgnclsn*
> 
> Hey Yungbenny,
> 
> I am new here but I was wondering if you could give me a hand. I have got my 2GB 770 up to 1359Mhz and running along smoothly at 60 degrees and so want to push things some more. However, I am hitting my TDP limit which is diabolically low at 106%. This means my clock speed is being throttled back when I hit 109% TDP or above and clearly with my temps I can go higher.
> 
> KGB and Kepler Bios Tweaker aren't working for me though... In the KBT the power controls are greyed out and KGB isn't working full stop. Care to share how you increased your TDP through the bios?
> 
> Cheers!


Make and model help out. Typically you can mod the watt rating in the bios though for the given percent.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crgnclsn*
> 
> Hey Yungbenny,
> 
> I am new here but I was wondering if you could give me a hand. I have got my 2GB 770 up to 1359Mhz and running along smoothly at 60 degrees and so want to push things some more. However, I am hitting my TDP limit which is diabolically low at 106%. This means my clock speed is being throttled back when I hit 109% TDP or above and clearly with my temps I can go higher.
> 
> KGB and Kepler Bios Tweaker aren't working for me though... In the KBT the power controls are greyed out and KGB isn't working full stop. Care to share how you increased your TDP through the bios?
> 
> Cheers!


What type of 770 do you have? For my gaming 770, the first part of the TDP in KBT is greyed out, but the second part is not, that's what i increased to 300%


----------



## crgnclsn

It's a Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra. Running incredibly! Just struggling with the TDP. When I open the BIOS exported from GPU-Z into KBT both the power control sections are greyed out. Is the bios on my card locked down or is there anything I can do? Thanks for the help. Got it running a stable 1400MHz in BF3 and Metro Last Light on max now. TDP throttles it to hell though when I use Furmark or 3DMark.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crgnclsn*
> 
> It's a Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra. Running incredibly! Just struggling with the TDP. When I open the BIOS exported from GPU-Z into KBT both the power control sections are greyed out. Is the bios on my card locked down or is there anything I can do? Thanks for the help. Got it running a stable 1400MHz in BF3 and Metro Last Light on max now. TDP throttles it to hell though when I use Furmark or 3DMark.


You mind attaching your BIOS in a zip file to your next comment? I'll see if i can find a way to increase it. I don't have experience with any Inno3D GPU's, so their bios might be a a lot more different.


----------



## crgnclsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You mind attaching your BIOS in a zip file to your next comment? I'll see if i can find a way to increase it. I don't have experience with any Inno3D GPU's, so their bios might be a a lot more different.


 GK104.zip 122k .zip file


Here you are! Thanks for this.


----------



## powruser

Had to sell my 4GB Gigabyte GTX 770. One replacement from the retailer and two RMAs with Gigabyte (terrible RMA process/customer service BTW) wasn't enough to stop the horrendous coil whine/buzzing under any load, regardless of vsync/frame limiting. Should never have sold my original Asus 770. Thought I'd need 4GB to "future proof". Have another Asus 770 on order, arrives Wednesday. Should be fun to see how high she clocks!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powruser*
> 
> Had to sell my 4GB Gigabyte GTX 770. One replacement from the retailer and two RMAs with Gigabyte (terrible RMA process/customer service BTW) wasn't enough to stop the horrendous coil whine/buzzing under any load, regardless of vsync/frame limiting. Should never have sold my original Asus 770. Thought I'd need 4GB to "future proof". Have another Asus 770 on order, arrives Wednesday. Should be fun to see how high she clocks!


Yikes, sucks to hear that.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powruser*
> 
> Had to sell my 4GB Gigabyte GTX 770. One replacement from the retailer and two RMAs with Gigabyte (terrible RMA process/customer service BTW) wasn't enough to stop the horrendous coil whine/buzzing under any load, regardless of vsync/frame limiting. Should never have sold my original Asus 770. Thought I'd need 4GB to "future proof". Have another Asus 770 on order, arrives Wednesday. Should be fun to see how high she clocks!


I never trusted Gigabyte for graphics cards (no offense to current owners) but go msi, EVGA or asus, in that order.


----------



## malmental

I never trusted Gigabyte GPU's until the GTX 7 series, I remember thinking that Gigabyte was always buggy with GPU's..
Not sure about Gigabyte Radeon cards but my three Gigabyte WF3's are all stellar performers,
SLI GTX 770's and one GTX 780.
So do not knock them if you haven't tried them.

Unless you try to say I have three golden cards out of the Gigabyte line..









not sure about reference Gigabyte GPU's but the WF3 is a winner
and I'm going with it before I go with the generally lower clocked ASUS card.
eVGA has to be a Classy or no deal.
MSI Lightning first before you 'settle' for a Gamer edition.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I never trusted Gigabyte GPU's until the GTX 7 series, I remember thinking that Gigabyte was always buggy with GPU's..
> Not sure about Gigabyte Radeon cards but my three Gigabyte WF3's are all stellar performers,
> SLI GTX 770's and one GTX 780.
> So do not knock them if you haven't tried them.
> 
> Unless you try to say I have three golden cards out of the Gigabyte line..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure about reference Gigabyte GPU's but the WF3 is a winner
> and I'm going with it before I go with the generally lower clocked ASUS card.
> eVGA has to be a Classy or no deal.
> MSI Lightning first before you 'settle' for a Gamer edition.


This. _Because..._

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Not sure about Gigabyte Radeon cards but my three Gigabyte WF3's are all stellar performers,


This. Two in my case; and I vouch for 5** series too. I had a 570 that I used 945MHz 24/7 and it was rock solid. No voltage tweaking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> So do not knock them if you haven't tried them.


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and I'm going with it before I go with the generally lower clocked ASUS card.
> eVGA has to be a Classy or no deal.


This. And then it comes with a decent premium over the Gigabyte (speaking of local prices).

And especially, this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> the WF3 is a winner


GPU @ 1280/1293MHz while folding 24/7, Vcore is 1.212V fan speed 51%, core *and* VRM temps are below 65oC.



Spoiler: Mal, click


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> With 150% TDP.... stable at 1385Mhz 3 loops but temps on air won't let me go any further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911 - 3770K @ 4.9Ghz - SLI 770; 1384Mhz / 1978Mhz -108.2 FPS - 4526*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to increase my TDP to 180% to enable 3dmark 11 run at 1385Mhz... I'm getting major throttling because i'm hitting 150% on both GPU's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hehe, yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Did you Overclock that 7970 already? I wonder what a lightning 7970 will put on the table XD, must be powerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best i have gotten (single card wise) @ 1424Mhz on my MSI Gaming 770 with unlocked Voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was just looking at these two scores they both say x2 GPU mistake?
any way just a question don't get me wrong I am still skeptical of those 7990 scores I was wondering did you get round to playing with the ram timings/speed I managed to get 1.4FPS gain by tightening timings still @ 2400Mhz. a <1% gain but I haven't got a direct comparison with identical settings and clocks with 1600Mhz but I am estimating 2% or about 3FPS.

Still I am thinking I might reinstall windows been running 2 years across 3 different motherboards(67, 77, 77) 2500k 3570k 3770k with plenty of OCing practice so probably had 100+ BSOD so a high probability of corrupt something somewhere







I just can't really be bothered at the moment.
Still I can see why you like win8.1 I played with it for an hour me







very much


----------



## Ultisym

"Originally Posted by malmental View Post

and I'm going with it before I go with the generally lower clocked ASUS card."

Factory overclock is irrelevant. It OCs as good as any.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I was just looking at these two scores they both say x2 GPU mistake?
> any way just a question don't get me wrong I am still skeptical of those 7990 scores I was wondering did you get round to playing with the ram timings/speed I managed to get 1.4FPS gain by tightening timings still @ 2400Mhz. a <1% gain but I haven't got a direct comparison with identical settings and clocks with 1600Mhz but I am estimating 2% or about 3FPS.
> 
> Still I am thinking I might reinstall windows been running 2 years across 3 different motherboards(67, 77, 77) 2500k 3570k 3770k with plenty of OCing practice so probably had 100+ BSOD so a high probability of corrupt something somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't really be bothered at the moment.
> Still I can see why you like win8.1 I played with it for an hour me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very much


Man that was my thought when I reinstalled w7, I had a 6xx series gpu and plus tried getting the 2700k to do 5.0ghz so a few bsod, well when I reinstalled I lost 13mhz on the 770 lol oh well not concerned any longer.

Btw im surprised memory effected valley soooo much! Im only on 1866mhz 9-9-9-24.

Gez did anyone see that new bf4 video!! They made it soooo pretty!


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Gez did anyone see that new bf4 video!! They made it soooo pretty!


Linky?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> *I was just looking at these two scores they both say x2 GPU mistake?*
> any way just a question don't get me wrong I am still skeptical of those 7990 scores I was wondering did you get round to playing with the ram timings/speed I managed to get 1.4FPS gain by tightening timings still @ 2400Mhz. a <1% gain but I haven't got a direct comparison with identical settings and clocks with 1600Mhz but I am estimating 2% or about 3FPS.
> 
> Still I am thinking I might reinstall windows been running 2 years across 3 different motherboards(67, 77, 77) 2500k 3570k 3770k with plenty of OCing practice so probably had 100+ BSOD so a high probability of corrupt something somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't really be bothered at the moment.
> Still I can see why you like win8.1 I played with it for an hour me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very much


Valley reports all GPU's you have in your system even if you have SLI disabled, so what you should look at is the core clock of the second GPU, and temps also (It's at 405Mhz & 30c, while the GPU being utilized is at 1424Mhz & 80c)









BTW: My G-skill G1 Sniper 1866 RAM isn't the best overclocker, so i've only gone as high as 2133Mhz.


----------



## SneezyPepper

hi guys,

is gtx 760 to 770 a good upgrade path?

I have limited funds and I cannot afford anything beyond the 770 price range.

thanks


----------



## boldenc

it doesn't worth to upgrade from 760 to 770, only get the 770 if you have the funds.

I tried 760 and 770 @ 1920x1080 and I didn't notice difference in game play.

I really like the 760GTX for their price/performance, specially if you think to SLi later.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> it doesn't worth to upgrade from 760 to 770, only get the 770 if you have the funds.
> 
> I tried 760 and 770 @ 1920x1080 and I didn't notice difference in game play.
> 
> I really like the 760GTX for their price/performance, specially if you think to SLi later.


+1


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> it doesn't worth to upgrade from 760 to 770, only get the 770 if you have the funds.
> 
> I tried 760 and 770 @ 1920x1080 and I didn't notice difference in game play.
> 
> I really like the 760GTX for their price/performance, specially if you think to SLi later.


What would be a good upgrade? a jump to 780 I guess?


----------



## malmental

if you got the money, yes...
other option is to SLI the 760.


----------



## powruser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I never trusted Gigabyte GPU's until the GTX 7 series, I remember thinking that Gigabyte was always buggy with GPU's..
> Not sure about Gigabyte Radeon cards but my three Gigabyte WF3's are all stellar performers,
> SLI GTX 770's and one GTX 780.
> So do not knock them if you haven't tried them.
> 
> Unless you try to say I have three golden cards out of the Gigabyte line..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure about reference Gigabyte GPU's but the WF3 is a winner
> and I'm going with it before I go with the generally lower clocked ASUS card.
> eVGA has to be a Classy or no deal.
> MSI Lightning first before you 'settle' for a Gamer edition.


Looks like you got all the luck! You get three golden Gigabyte cards and I get three crap Gigabyte cards with horrible coil whine.









I did do some post mortem online research, and I don't think it's a coincidence but if you look at PCB pictures of the Gigabyte 770 you can clearly see the generic power components that are used. And I know some will say it's just marketing, but Gigabyte doesn't advertise that they use higher quality components like Asus/MSI does. I also found the fans on the Gigabyte 770 to feel extremely cheap, not to mention having a tick for the first day I ran the card. The metal shroud also doesn't inspire confidence, it's very thin metal and bends easily. They didn't nickel plate the copper heatpipes either. Just stating my experience is all. I'll see how my new Asus 770 clocks, I'll either keep it or check out the MSI 4GB 770 gamer card (backplate hides most of the brown PCB). MSI was smart to add a backplate to the 4GB version to cover the bare memory chips on the back of the card (something Gigabyte didn't do on their 4GB 770). I'm sure the backplate helps cool the memory chips on the back as well.


----------



## LMOBS

Hello friends, I just join the club. Here is my little beauty.


----------



## Swordchan

Hello guys!! I got the ZOTAC GTX770 2GB . I'am overclocking with a software called Zotac Firestorm. The highest clocks i have achieved is 1200/1900 ATM, And the GPU voltage is set to 1202 which means i added some voltage.. And now to the question. How do i get to even higher clocks? I have tried rising the GPU max Voltage thingy to the max and still the drivers crashes. Maybe some1 else with ZOTAC can help me out? Best regards.

The stock clocks is : 1046/1753


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordchan*
> 
> Hello guys!! I got the ZOTAC GTX770 2GB . I'am overclocking with a software called Zotac Firestorm. The highest clocks i have achieved is 1200/1900 ATM, And the GPU voltage is set to 1202 which means i added some voltage.. And now to the question. How do i get to even higher clocks? I have tried rising the GPU max Voltage thingy to the max and still the drivers crashes. Maybe some1 else with ZOTAC can help me out? Best regards.


What temps are you hitting when the GPU is heat saturated and under full load?


----------



## Swordchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> What temps are you hitting when the GPU is heat saturated and under full load?


Around 63-67 celsius. And the fan isn't on 100%


----------



## powruser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LMOBS*
> 
> Hello friends, I just join the club. Here is my little beauty.


Nice card! Show us what that bad boy looks like installed in your system!

Also, is that the 2GB or 4GB version? I ask because I was wondering if the backplate you added fits over the RAM chips on the backside of the card on the 4GB version.

Thanks and enjoy your new card!


----------



## LMOBS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powruser*
> 
> Nice card! Show us what that bad boy looks like installed in your system!
> 
> Also, is that the 2GB or 4GB version? I ask because I was wondering if the backplate you added fits over the RAM chips on the backside of the card on the 4GB version.
> 
> Thanks and enjoy your new card!


Thanks man. This is version 2GB. One question, how do I put a signature in my profile?


----------



## powruser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LMOBS*
> 
> Thanks man. This is version 2GB. One question, how do I put a signature in my profile?


Sure. Scroll all the way to the bottom of the page and click on "My Profile". You will find link to edit your signature there.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Linky?


Sorry sent it from my phone and forgot...

Bf4 online:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1427285/youtube-this-is-battlefield-4-multiplayer


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Sorry sent it from my phone and forgot...
> 
> Bf4 online:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427285/youtube-this-is-battlefield-4-multiplayer


Very cool!


----------



## Beemo

NO NO NOOOO!

You guys have cursed me, My EVGA 770 has been great, quiet, smooth and rarely gives me issues. However this morning I notice that the front fan on the GPU is starting to whine at lower RPMS. I have the auto fan control set real low (Precision X shows 29% in Fan Speed) but when I bump it up it up the whine seems to go away. What gives the card never did this in the past, no driver updates, no bios updates the only thing that has changed is the addition of 4 Noctua PWM fans. Also the whine doesn't seem to be consistent sometimes it whine other times it does not, Maybe something is loose or tweaked. I just hope the fan isn't dying, I just started my 2 week vacation and that would just suck.


----------



## malmental

all this talk about larger resolutions and 2GB vs 4GB, I thought to myself hell I run a 3GB 780 @ 1080p
and SLI 2GB 770's @ 3840 x 1024...
the 770's do awesome and no need to upgrade to SLI 780's..


----------



## powruser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> all this talk about larger resolutions and 2GB vs 4GB, I thought to myself hell I run a 3GB 780 @ 1080p
> and SLI 2GB 770's @ 3840 x 1024...
> the 770's do awesome and no need to upgrade to SLI 780's..


Ah the age old 2GB vs >2GB question... I have an Asus 770 coming tomorrow but now that I found out the MSI 4GB 770 has a backplate to cover up that brown PCB... I have an Asus 770 for $390 shipped inside the US! eBay under powr_user!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powruser*
> 
> Looks like you got all the luck! You get three golden Gigabyte cards and I get three crap Gigabyte cards with horrible coil whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did do some post mortem online research, and I don't think it's a coincidence but if you look at PCB pictures of the Gigabyte 770 you can clearly see the generic power components that are used. And I know some will say it's just marketing, but Gigabyte doesn't advertise that they use higher quality components like Asus/MSI does. I also found the fans on the Gigabyte 770 to feel extremely cheap, not to mention having a tick for the first day I ran the card. The metal shroud also doesn't inspire confidence, it's very thin metal and bends easily. They didn't nickel plate the copper heatpipes either. Just stating my experience is all. I'll see how my new Asus 770 clocks, I'll either keep it or check out the MSI 4GB 770 gamer card (backplate hides most of the brown PCB). MSI was smart to add a backplate to the 4GB version to cover the bare memory chips on the back of the card (something Gigabyte didn't do on their 4GB 770). I'm sure the backplate helps cool the memory chips on the back as well.


Dirty power/line noise maybe. I went through 2 cards and will be installing a 3rd (780 this time) both exhibited coil whine under two different PSUs. If the new one does it on a third PSU in all new hardware through a UPS with a condition and regulator then I would say we had terrible terrible luck.....my gut wants to say it's the power. I read that some places get wattage from the wall (below 110 watts) during th summer months.


----------



## powruser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Dirty power/line noise maybe. I went through 2 cards and will be installing a 3rd (780 this time) both exhibited coil whine under two different PSUs. If the new one does it on a third PSU in all new hardware through a UPS with a condition and regulator then I would say we had terrible terrible luck.....my gut wants to say it's the power. I read that some places get wattage from the wall (below 110 watts) during th summer months.


That's a good point, but it doesn't explain why my old card didn't whine (9800 GTX), my original Asus 770 didnt whine, but all the Gigabyte 770s I had did. So in my case I don't think it's the power.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powruser*
> 
> That's a good point, but it doesn't explain why my old card didn't whine (9800 GTX), my original Asus 770 didnt whine, but all the Gigabyte 770s I had did. So in my case I don't think it's the power.


Sure it does different harmonics. There is always a sound it is just usually out of human range. From everything I have looked up on the issue I don't even think coil whine is even what is happening. That would be AFAIK the coils in the capacitors but when I pinpoint where the sound is coming from for me there isn't a cap there. It is always for me near where you plug your 6 ,6+2 , 8 pins into the GPU.....well behind that but right there.

I meant the power coming from your wall socket not your PSU in regards to dirty power just to be clearer. Just my guess from my experience.


----------



## EarlZ

I didnt notice a reference 770 posted, is nvidia not selling them ?


----------



## Thoth420

Sup bro's. The current beta driver is going in for WHQL certification according to Nvidia forum staff members and should be available shortly.
Just figured I would let you guys know to keep an eye for it on on the typical days nvidia releases drivers.


----------



## Roxaos

Yeah the coil whine is a bit annoying, I experience it mostly in massive fights in Guild Wars 2. thankfully a good pair of headphones will eliminate this issue. I have also heard stories of the coil whine being resolved by putting the GPU through a stress test for extended periods of time. I'm not sure if this is true (and if it is whether or not this is a common fix), but I suppose its worth looking into.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxaos*
> 
> Yeah the coil whine is a bit annoying, I experience it mostly in massive fights in Guild Wars 2. thankfully a good pair of headphones will eliminate this issue. I have also heard stories of the coil whine being resolved by putting the GPU through a stress test for extended periods of time. I'm not sure if this is true (and if it is whether or not this is a common fix), but I suppose its worth looking into.


Some users have reported success folding, mining, running bench loops or even leaving menus with extreme FPS on for extended periods to get rid of it. It seems about 50/50.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Valley reports all GPU's you have in your system even if you have SLI disabled, so what you should look at is the core clock of the second GPU, and temps also (It's at 405Mhz & 30c, while the GPU being utilized is at 1424Mhz & 80c)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: My G-skill G1 Sniper 1866 RAM isn't the best overclocker, so i've only gone as high as 2133Mhz.


That's it I might have to get one of these then I can eat my words about 4GB cards, here is a scenario I would see reaping benefits
I am having some serious eye problems

http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/PQ321Q/


----------



## powruser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Sure it does different harmonics. There is always a sound it is just usually out of human range. From everything I have looked up on the issue I don't even think coil whine is even what is happening. That would be AFAIK the coils in the capacitors but when I pinpoint where the sound is coming from for me there isn't a cap there. It is always for me near where you plug your 6 ,6+2 , 8 pins into the GPU.....well behind that but right there.
> 
> I meant the power coming from your wall socket not your PSU in regards to dirty power just to be clearer. Just my guess from my experience.


The coil whine is actually caused by the chokes (inductors). If you look at pictures of graphics card PCBs, the chokes are those small square boxes next to the capacitors. Inside those boxes are the coils. A lot of companies advertise their cards as using solid state chokes, which I believe means they fill the inside of the box covering the coil so that it doesn't vibrate (causing coil whine). Even still, many cards across many brands suffer from coil whine. The only reason I'm skeptical about the dirty power from the wall theory is that I was under the impression that the PSU cleans up the power before it gets fed to the rest of the components.


----------



## powruser

So what do you guys think. Should I refuse the UPS package coming today (Asus GTX 770 2GB) and go for the 4GB MSI GTX 770? I game at 1920x1200 (NEC 2490WUXi). I'll be keeping this card for at LEAST 3 years.


----------



## Swordchan

Managed to overclock my Memory clock to 2000MHZ, Does the performance even improve if i higher the memory clock? or should i focus more on the GPU clock?

I got 1200/2004 STABLE atm.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordchan*
> 
> Managed to overclock my Memory clock to 2000MHZ, Does the performance even improve if i higher the memory clock? or should i focus more on the GPU clock?
> 
> I got 1200/2004 STABLE atm.


it depends on the content the card is processing.
for instance, something like the heaven benchmark is extremely susceptive to higher memory clocks and you will see your FPS and score raise higher with higher memory.
but other benchmarks arent, i dont believe 3dmark 11 cares as much...
when it comes to games, that would be dependant on each.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> That's it I might have to get one of these then I can eat my words about 4GB cards, here is a scenario I would see reaping benefits
> I am having some serious eye problems
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/PQ321Q/


If i was to get that kinda monitor, i would definitely have 780 SLI, not 770 SLI


----------



## powruser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordchan*
> 
> Managed to overclock my Memory clock to 2000MHZ, Does the performance even improve if i higher the memory clock? or should i focus more on the GPU clock?
> 
> I got 1200/2004 STABLE atm.


The GPU core clock makes a much larger difference. As JJ from Asus says, "core is king".


----------



## Swordchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> it depends on the content the card is processing.
> for instance, something like the heaven benchmark is extremely susceptive to higher memory clocks and you will see your FPS and score raise higher with higher memory.
> but other benchmarks arent, i dont believe 3dmark 11 cares as much...
> when it comes to games, that would be dependant on each.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powruser*
> 
> The GPU core clock makes a much larger difference. As JJ from Asus says, "core is king".


Aiiiiiight thank you guys


----------



## ds84

For new firmware, do you guys uninstall the old and install the new, or just install the new, overlapping the old?


----------



## 66racer

Knock on wood but my asus doesnt whine even when gaming at 1.39v

I think asus has the most robust pcb design. I think most of the 770s use stock power delivery except for a handful like the asus, lightning, think the evga classy? Any others?


----------



## rubenmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Knock on wood but my asus doesnt whine even when gaming at 1.39v
> 
> I think asus has the most robust pcb design. I think most of the 770s use stock power delivery except for a handful like the asus, lightning, think the evga classy? Any others?


mate how did u manage unlocked voltage? i got bored that 1.212v.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> K
> 
> I think asus has the most robust pcb design. s?


Without a doubt, it is probably over engineered for the application but well worth it.


----------



## mako321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Knock on wood but my asus doesnt whine even when gaming at 1.39v
> 
> I think asus has the most robust pcb design. I think most of the 770s use stock power delivery except for a handful like the asus, lightning, think the evga classy? Any others?


Do you hear anything on menus and such with really high framerates? For example, at least one of my lightnings squeals when I do anything, even web browsing, with my CRT at 120hz, but not a peep otherwise even when overvolted and the monitor at 85-95hz.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powruser*
> 
> The coil whine is actually caused by the chokes (inductors). If you look at pictures of graphics card PCBs, the chokes are those small square boxes next to the capacitors. Inside those boxes are the coils. A lot of companies advertise their cards as using solid state chokes, which I believe means they fill the inside of the box covering the coil so that it doesn't vibrate (causing coil whine). Even still, many cards across many brands suffer from coil whine. The only reason I'm skeptical about the dirty power from the wall theory is that I was under the impression that the PSU cleans up the power before it gets fed to the rest of the components.


I was under that impression originally. Two cards and two PSU's later....not so sure. Thanks for the clarification on the chokes.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> mate how did u manage unlocked voltage? i got bored that 1.212v.


It required me to mod the card and solder a potentiometer to exploit the hotwire feature without needing an rog extreme mono. Thanks to a few members (like feznz) I got the courage to do it.

I can link later if your interested or search Asus gtx680 volt mod and think it should come up. Its the same on the 770.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mako321*
> 
> Do you hear anything on menus and such with really high framerates? For example, at least one of my lightnings squeals when I do anything, even web browsing, with my CRT at 120hz, but not a peep otherwise even when overvolted and the monitor at 85-95hz.


I honestly haven't, I have run valley minimized too but can check again.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> it doesn't worth to upgrade from 760 to 770, only get the 770 if you have the funds.
> 
> I tried 760 and 770 @ 1920x1080 and I didn't notice difference in game play.
> 
> I really like the 760GTX for their price/performance, specially if you think to SLi later.


Thanks.

Currently I have the MSI gtx 760 2GB, what if I upgrade to gtx 770 with 4GB vram?

Will I get significant results from gaming at 1920x1080 and video editing and rendering?

I don't plan to SLI, my budget right now can only buy a 770, beyond that I cannot afford...


----------



## powruser

I don't think you'll notice a huge difference between 760 and 770 at 1080p, maybe 20%?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Currently I have the MSI gtx 760 2GB, what if I upgrade to gtx 770 with 4GB vram?
> 
> Will I get significant results from gaming at 1920x1080 and video editing and rendering?
> 
> I don't plan to SLI, my budget right now can only buy a 770, beyond that I cannot afford...


Don't get 4gb 770, it's a waste (2gb will be sufficient). And just so you know, you should really really consider SLI at some point. Games are getting more and more demanding to run, and even the fastest single GPU on the market (AKA Titan), cant run all games above 60 FPS with MAX settings and MAX AA settings on 1080p.

I can't vouch for AMD, but with the current drivers, Nvidia has fine-tuned SLI in a way that it feels like you are running on single GPU, so jumpy gameplay is really nothing to worry about (if that's your concern).

If you take my advice and plan on SLI'ing in the future. I'll say, save your money, and add another 760 for SLI. It would be well worth your purchase, and If you feel like a single 770 will do for now. You can get that, and later in future when you run into some extra cash, get another one for SLi


----------



## 66racer

I got my bad experience with sli back on the 560ti, I mean it was good but always some kind of bug and sometimes one card was as good as when sli was enabled. I think especially with the 770 but starting around the 6xx series they got things pretty solid.

Im not sure of I will sli my 770, might wait for the next gen since currently in a smaller matx case, dont wanna ditch my sound card yet, and also dont wanna get two water blocks.

If another 770 fell into my lap I think I would try to make it work but dont game enough to really justify it. Most of my pc hobby is for tinkering and gaming is a benefit of it lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I got my bad experience with sli back on the 560ti, I mean it was good but always some kind of bug and sometimes one card was as good as when sli was enabled. I think especially with the 770 but starting around the 6xx series they got things pretty solid.
> 
> Im not sure of I will sli my 770, might wait for the next gen since currently in a smaller matx case, dont wanna ditch my sound card yet, and also dont wanna get two water blocks.
> 
> If another 770 fell into my lap I think I would try to make it work but dont game enough to really justify it. *Most of my pc hobby is for tinkering and gaming is a benefit of it lol*


EXACTLY!







. I used to be a Console gamer, but my tinkering addition started when i got my Dell XPS 17" Gaming Laptop in 2011. I managed to get the little 550m GPU Over-volted and Overclocked from 475Mhz to 800Mhz. The fact that i could even push a mobile GPU that far to match more expensive mobile GPU's was astonishing to me XD, and i could not wait to get my hands on a HUGE Power house PC.

Now i do have one, and i'm itching seriously to water-cool it


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/2943938


----------



## bambino167

Hey guys, i have a question for anybody running bf3 in sli. What are the best drivers for sli 770s? i'm getting semi low gpu usage, seems like the game runs 99% on a single card than sli. Everything is stock setting gpu and cpu not really trying to push because times are hard but what can be done for better gpu usage?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> Hey guys, i have a question for anybody running bf3 in sli. What are the best drivers for sli 770s? i'm getting semi low gpu usage, seems like the game runs 99% on a single card than sli. Everything is stock setting gpu and cpu not really trying to push because times are hard but what can be done for better gpu usage?


bf3 is very CPU dependent, so you have to overclock your CPU to get higher GPU usage in SLI.


----------



## bambino167

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> bf3 is very CPU dependent, so you have to overclock your CPU to get higher GPU usage in SLI.


Damn ive had bad luck overclocking the cpu before but not even a stock i5 3570k will do


----------



## bambino167

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> bf3 is very CPU dependent, so you have to overclock your CPU to get higher GPU usage in SLI.


How much of an overclock should help? im thinking about 4.0 or 4.2 since that's not to hard to get two , would that be enough ?


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Don't get 4gb 770, it's a waste (2gb will be sufficient). And just so you know, you should really really consider SLI at some point. Games are getting more and more demanding to run, and even the fastest single GPU on the market (AKA Titan), cant run all games above 60 FPS with MAX settings and MAX AA settings on 1080p.
> 
> I can't vouch for AMD, but with the current drivers, Nvidia has fine-tuned SLI in a way that it feels like you are running on single GPU, so jumpy gameplay is really nothing to worry about (if that's your concern).
> 
> If you take my advice and plan on SLI'ing in the future. I'll say, save your money, and add another 760 for SLI. It would be well worth your purchase, and If you feel like a single 770 will do for now. You can get that, and later in future when you run into some extra cash, get another one for SLi


Thanks Yungbenny, with what you said now I'm leaning towards the SLI direction...

Just a question, if you have a dual SLI and each card has 2GB vram, will the games read it as 4GB? or just 2gb?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Thanks Yungbenny, with what you said now I'm leaning towards the SLI direction...
> 
> Just a question, if you have a dual SLI and each card has 2GB vram, will the games read it as 4GB? or just 2gb?


You dont get x2

It will still be 2 GB


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont get x2
> 
> It will still be 2 GB


Aren't they changing that next year or did I interpret something incorrectly?


Unified Virtual Memory Maxwell Chip


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> How much of an overclock should help? im thinking about 4.0 or 4.2 since that's not to hard to get two , would that be enough ?


Just get a good CPU cooler and try to get at least 4.4Ghz and above. 4.2 will be fine, but the increase might not be as noticeable.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Dirty power/line noise maybe. I went through 2 cards and will be installing a 3rd (780 this time) both exhibited coil whine under two different PSUs. If the new one does it on a third PSU in all new hardware through a UPS with a condition and regulator then I would say we had terrible terrible luck.....my gut wants to say it's the power. I read that some places get wattage from the wall (below 110 watts) during th summer months.


Have you considered a UPS actually I found the main purpose for one of those is to clean the mains power and absorb spikes. without an oscilloscope there is no way of telling you got dirty power

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If i was to get that kinda monitor, i would definitely have 780 SLI, not 770 SLI


If You ever gamed on three monitors I couldn't go back. if I were to build a dream computer it would be 3 of those monitors 11520x2160 = 24.8MP I think I going to need quad titan to push that resolution









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man that was my thought when I reinstalled w7, I had a 6xx series gpu and plus tried getting the 2700k to do 5.0ghz so a few bsod, well when I reinstalled I lost 13mhz on the 770 lol oh well not concerned any longer.
> 
> Btw im surprised memory effected valley soooo much! Im only on 1866mhz 9-9-9-24.
> 
> Gez did anyone see that new bf4 video!! They made it soooo pretty!


I am only estimating but for scale if you ran 2400Mhz 9-11-11-21-1T then you would gain .7FPS on a single card

Talking of BF4 I was given a trial by Origin I installed it and tried to play only to find I could only play at 4am for 1 hour
to tell you truth I CBF getting up at that time anyway I uninstalled it as I am low on space on my 256Gb SSD I just find I like BF3 on a SSD as I can sometimes be at the first flag before my friends have even entered the game on a HHD.
anyway I thought I am kind of getting curious and now it won't let me reinstall


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Have you considered a UPS actually I found the main purpose for one of those is to clean the mains power and absorb spikes. without an oscilloscope there is no way of telling you got dirty power


I have and it arrived two days ago.


----------



## maestrobg

How to increase Power limit over 109 % on Nvidia MSI GTX770 Lightning ?


----------



## 66racer

Feznz-
I think official beta will be oct 1st so maybe then you can reinstall beta. All the bf3 premium owners get it even if you havent purchased bf4, which im included in that. Havent purchased my bf4 copy yet but think I will wait till I try beta. The recent videos look amazing.

Benny-
Yeah fun tinkering for sure lol got started on pc around 2005 I think. Wanted to game and didnt have a console then but had a beefy dell tower I recently purchased with a p4 ht. Threw an ati x700 in and was surprised how good the pc graphics were vs then ps2. While I later bought a ps2 for some titles, I havent owned a new console since then.

I recently built my own personal pc about 2 years ago after building several for friends and family I felt I needed my own custom rig lol. While I wasnt gaming all that time, I had this beastly x6 1100t and a single slot xfx nvidia gpu just for web browsing lol when the gpu went out I got hooked on gaming again when I bought a gts450. Man maybe 6 gpus later now im on the 770, maybe 5 or 6 cpus later my 2700k lol. That was also pre wedding. Little less cash after getting married...wonder why? Haha

Yeah pc hobby is fun for sure


----------



## Yungbenny911

Anyone tried the new WHQL drivers yet? Any downsides to it?


----------



## Fanboy88

I've tried it. Haven't seen any downsides yet. But of course I only played on BF3 without monitoring temps or FPS lol.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> I've tried it. Haven't seen any downsides yet. But of course I only played on BF3 without monitoring temps or FPS lol.


lol, that means you had a great time XD, usually when i don't monitor anything, means everything is going smooth


----------



## Fanboy88

Well, it did run pretty smooth, but tonight I'll probably try to run it monitoring FPS and temps just to make sure there's nothing too drastic.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

so hi there..so you guys are talkin about the new 327.23 whql?


----------



## Fanboy88

Yes we are talking about that driver.


----------



## Krazee

I have them installed, no issues on BF3


----------



## maestrobg

again, how to incrase power limit on gtx770 over 109 % ??


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> again, how to incrase power limit on gtx770 over 109 % ??


Use the

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
 to edit your bios and increase your power limit. But it depends on the type of bios you have though. Some of them don't work with KBT


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Use the
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
> to edit your bios and increase your power limit. But it depends on the type of bios you have though. Some of them don't work with KBT


Hi Yungbenny911,

Did you have some luck on editing the BIOS file that was sent by crgnclsn on post # 3401? It is a BIOS from iChill GTX 770. I also wanted to know if this can be modified? I've checked with KBT but the Power Control cannot be edited. Thanks.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Hi Yungbenny911,
> 
> Did you have some luck on editing the BIOS file that was sent by crgnclsn on post # 3401? It is a BIOS from iChill GTX 770. I also wanted to know if this can be modified? I've checked with KBT but the Power Control cannot be edited. Thanks.


I and a friend tried, we couldnt. I sent him a PM saying i could not mod it. Sorry


----------



## Yungbenny911

I can't push any further without my GPU power throttling. I can only get up to 1398Mhz @ 1.344mv (1.290mv avg)...







. Seems like that's the downside to soft-modding. I don't know how well the new drivers perform on 3dmark11, but i'll try them out tomorrow. Hopefully i break 13000 on the graphics score, if i do that then i'll be satisfied and won't push any further










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7191772


----------



## feznz

nice








The upside of soft mod you still got WARRANTY









Also on a side note on the ASIC I have a low 80 + 84.4 so far I haven't throttled with power target
Just I haven't had to use KBT to raise my thermal or power Target to reach 1437Mhz compared to cards that have a high ASIC score


----------



## maestrobg

ok i downloaded kepler bios tweaker ... save my bios from card to desktop... open bios rom file with kepler bios tweaker and... My power control settings in it are greyed out!!! I cant cnahge power target , why???

p.s. its gtx770 lightning


----------



## Ghilly

My EVGA 770 GTX SC ACX arrived this morning so i would like to join







looking forward to seeing what this baby can do.

Edit ** form completed and Validation submitted


----------



## 66racer

Gez new drivers seem to have helped on valley! On 1476mhz/8000mhz I just hit 59.9fps and 2500pts and then it crashes literally when I hit the screenshot button lol. Guess a hair more voltage, and hope for 60fps and a valley thread submission!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> ok i downloaded kepler bios tweaker ... save my bios from card to desktop... open bios rom file with kepler bios tweaker and... My power control settings in it are greyed out!!! I cant cnahge power target , why???
> 
> p.s. its gtx770 lightning


I think thats the one where you need to change the watt rating below on the bottom right. The lightning ln2 bios has it already raised but think it can go a little more. If I remember, ln2 is 300,000 and max you can set is 325,000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I can't push any further without my GPU power throttling. I can only get up to 1398Mhz @ 1.344mv (1.290mv avg)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seems like that's the downside to soft-modding. I don't know how well the new drivers perform on 3dmark11, but i'll try them out tomorrow. Hopefully i break 13000 on the graphics score, if i do that then i'll be satisfied and won't push any further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7191772


Not push any further!?!?.....for a few weeks you mean, I always fool myself too lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Gez new drivers seem to have helped on valley! On 1476mhz/8000mhz I just hit 59.9fps and 2500pts and then it crashes literally when I hit the screenshot button lol. Guess a hair more voltage, and hope for 60fps and a valley thread submission!
> I think thats the one where you need to change the watt rating below on the bottom right. The lightning ln2 bios has it already raised but think it can go a little more. If I remember, ln2 is 300,000 and max you can set is 325,000.
> *Not push any further!?!?.....for a few weeks you mean, I always fool myself too lol*


I seriously won't until i have competition from "some" guy with a 7970 *(Rangerjr1)* lol. Right now he's at like 12800+ on his graphics at 1380Mhz / 1880Mhz (under water), and he's one of those people that have strong opinions on 770 vs 7970, so i'm putting him in his place "On Air"







.

I'm a trouble maker


----------



## malmental

Rangerjr1 is banned anyways...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Rangerjr1 is banned anyways...


Hehehe... Yeah he is, so he added me on steam.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Rangerjr1 is banned anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe... Yeah he is, so he added me on steam.
Click to expand...

hit me on Steam: malmental


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> hit me on Steam: malmental


I will!


----------



## maestrobg

Benny please help... How to change my power limit on gtx770 lighning? I get kepler bios tweaker.... ANd now... what? open My stock saved ln2 bios and try to mode it or get some other bios from net and try to mode it??


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> Benny please help... How to change my power limit on gtx770 lighning? I get kepler bios tweaker.... ANd now... what? open My stock saved ln2 bios and try to mode it or get some other bios from net and try to mode it??


Use the Kepler BIOS Tweaker to increase your TDP's % in your bios. Save it, and flash your bios with Nvflash. If it's greyed out, then i don't know how to help you with that, because i don't have a lightning GPU, and i am not the creator of KBT, so i can't change it to work with your bios.

BTW: attach your BIOS in a zip file, let me take a look at it.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I seriously won't until i have competition from "some" guy with a 7970 *(Rangerjr1)* lol. Right now he's at like 12800+ on his graphics at 1380Mhz / 1880Mhz (under water), and he's one of those people that have strong opinions on 770 vs 7970, so i'm putting him in his place "On Air"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm a trouble maker


Yungbenny and 66Racer I thought you guys would have Knocked all the 7970 on the head
I have done my best and beat all the summited 7970 CF scores in Valley and 3DMark11 with my SLI 770s









Sorry for the confusion I got really bad eye sight I just figured out the view original tab at the bottom of picture I been struggling looking at the slightly enlarged pic









And the answer how much dose a [email protected] and 770SLI @ 1437Mhz draw from the wall
I couldn't get a peak picture but it was hitting 900w occasionally


On another thought I should go to the 7970 owners club and stir up some trouble and ask why the 7970s are behind the 770s in dual card setups in valley and 3DMark11
Thoth420 ?


----------



## maestrobg

GK104.zip 58k .zip file


ok have a look at it and see if you can do something. thank you


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Yungbenny and 66Racer I thought you guys would have Knocked all the 7970 on the head
> I have done my best and beat all the summited 7970 CF scores in Valley and 3DMark11 with my SLI 770s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion I got really bad eye sight I just figured out the view original tab at the bottom of picture I been struggling looking at the slightly enlarged pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer how much dose a [email protected] and 770SLI @ 1437Mhz draw from the wall
> I couldn't get a peak picture but it was hitting 900w occasionally
> 
> 
> *On another thought I should go to the 7970 owners club and stir up some trouble and ask why the 7970s are behind the 770s in dual card setups in valley and 3DMark11
> Thoth420 ?*


hahaha, that would not be so wise to do







, you might get your comment deleted and a warning from a MOD (speaking from experience, only that i posted on the 780's thread







)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Yungbenny and 66Racer I thought you guys would have Knocked all the 7970 on the head
> I have done my best and beat all the summited 7970 CF scores in Valley and 3DMark11 with my SLI 770s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion I got really bad eye sight I just figured out the view original tab at the bottom of picture I been struggling looking at the slightly enlarged pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer how much dose a [email protected] and 770SLI @ 1437Mhz draw from the wall
> I couldn't get a peak picture but it was hitting 900w occasionally
> 
> 
> On another thought I should go to the 7970 owners club and stir up some trouble and ask why the 7970s are behind the 770s in dual card setups in valley and 3DMark11
> Thoth420 ?


Hehe.








I am a 780 owner now...officially. Burning Qinqu in now....the green nvidia blood pact has been made.
7970 is up on ebay....along with most of The Hatch.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Yungbenny and 66Racer I thought you guys would have Knocked all the 7970 on the head
> I have done my best and beat all the summited 7970 CF scores in Valley and 3DMark11 with my SLI 770s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion I got really bad eye sight I just figured out the view original tab at the bottom of picture I been struggling looking at the slightly enlarged pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer how much dose a [email protected] and 770SLI @ 1437Mhz draw from the wall
> I couldn't get a peak picture but it was hitting 900w occasionally
> 
> 
> On another thought I should go to the 7970 owners club and stir up some trouble and ask why the 7970s are behind the 770s in dual card setups in valley and 3DMark11
> Thoth420 ?


Yeah I think for single gpu there are a few ln2 or dice 7970 scores. They are soooo much higher than the others. My next submission will beat a stock asus 780. I havent played much with 3dmark11 though since my cpu and memory arent cutting edge anymore I wasnt sure how much im missing out but I will fire it up with newest drivers.

Man 900watts, my ax850 would barely cut it but not sure if amps would hold up...guess next time its a 1000watt psu for me


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 780 owner now...officially. Burning Qinqu in now....the green nvidia blood pact has been made.
> 7970 is up on ebay....along with most of The Hatch.


Haha glad to see you back on nvidia...I want a 780 every time I hear one mentioned in here lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Haha glad to see you back on nvidia...I want a 780 every time I hear one mentioned in here lol


Staring through the door at the warm glow of GeForce GTX....and this thing is just so quiet. Love the water cooler...SSD, Monitor. Love it all.


----------



## 66racer

New drivers seem to like valley, 2503pts vs 2472pts on 326.80. This morning, probably due to a stone cold pc and cooler air I managed to get 60.0fps but crashed before the screenshot. Gave it 50mv more and benched 2 runs of valley in a row. Tonight with cooler air I might do 1486-1500mhz to guarantee a 60fps run.

1476mhz8000mhz 327.23


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Staring through the door at the warm glow of GeForce GTX....and this thing is just so quiet. Love the water cooler...SSD, Monitor. Love it all.


haha nice!!

edit:

Couldnt wait till tonight, ran 1486mhz8000mhz and got an even 60.0fps


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Yungbenny and 66Racer I thought you guys would have Knocked all the 7970 on the head
> I have done my best and beat all the summited 7970 CF scores in Valley and 3DMark11 with my SLI 770s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion I got really bad eye sight I just figured out the view original tab at the bottom of picture I been struggling looking at the slightly enlarged pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the answer how much dose a [email protected] and 770SLI @ 1437Mhz draw from the wall
> I couldn't get a peak picture but it was hitting 900w occasionally
> 
> 
> On another thought I should go to the 7970 owners club and stir up some trouble and ask why the 7970s are behind the 770s in dual card setups in valley and 3DMark11
> Thoth420 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 780 owner now...officially. Burning Qinqu in now....the green nvidia blood pact has been made.
> 7970 is up on ebay....along with most of The Hatch.
Click to expand...

you have your SSD set-up correctly.?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you have your SSD set-up correctly.?


Not slimmed down or anything but it is on the list. I have 90 GB free space at the moment.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> hahaha, that would not be so wise to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you might get your comment deleted and a warning from a MOD (speaking from experience, only that i posted on the 780's thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Glad I was just








but respect for trying
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 780 owner now...officially. Burning Qinqu in now....the green nvidia blood pact has been made.
> 7970 is up on ebay....along with most of The Hatch.


My favorite color is red but if ATI were on top I wouldn't hesitate if the pricing was right but when about = NVidia way better driver support BUT in compute ATI seem to have the edge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I think for single gpu there are a few ln2 or dice 7970 scores. They are soooo much higher than the others. My next submission will beat a stock asus 780. I havent played much with 3dmark11 though since my cpu and memory arent cutting edge anymore I wasnt sure how much im missing out but I will fire it up with newest drivers.
> 
> Man 900watts, my ax850 would barely cut it but not sure if amps would hold up...guess next time its a 1000watt psu for me


Trust Me for a few extra dollars get a 1200W then you will have take degrading into account I have gone a little over the top but when I brought mine it was about $50 more than a 1200W unless you are a retail shop building retail PC never skimp on a PSU
I was going to go 3 way GTX 580s at the time and titan was being talked about so I thought I would cover bases for future upgrades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Couldnt wait till tonight, ran 1486mhz8000mhz and got an even 60.0fps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NICE








I think you could be right about DICE or LN2 runs or maybe some really Funky memory running 2600Mhz 8-9-9-20-1T
I still experimenting on memory as one member has claimed it can have about 10% effect on overall valley score


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you have your SSD set-up correctly.?
> 
> 
> 
> Not slimmed down or anything but it is on the list. I have 90 GB free space at the moment.
Click to expand...

your taken care of, check PM's..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your taken care of, check PM's..


----------



## malmental




----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> GK104.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> ok have a look at it and see if you can do something. thank you


Sorry, no luck here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> New drivers seem to like valley, 2503pts vs 2472pts on 326.80. This morning, probably due to a stone cold pc and cooler air I managed to get 60.0fps but crashed before the screenshot. Gave it 50mv more and benched 2 runs of valley in a row. Tonight with cooler air I might do 1486-1500mhz to guarantee a 60fps run.
> 
> 1476mhz8000mhz 327.23
> 
> haha nice!!
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldnt wait till tonight, ran 1486mhz8000mhz and got an even 60.0fps


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all...random question but I know most of you guys so here goes. I am running Samsung Magician or w/e for my SSD boot drive but prior to that I installed Intel Rapid Storage Technologies driver and software. I would like to remove it but don't want to mess anything up. As far as I understand it is for AHCI and RAID but if uninstalled windows will automatically install their AHCI drivers. Is this correct? I have no need for RAID as I have one SSD boot and one HDD storage for games etc.

I have my system protection turned off so I don't want to change anything I am unsure of until I have a chance to get to the store to grab an external for a backup image.
Apologies for the







so to prevent a string of replies in this thread feel free to just PM me imo.


----------



## malmental

no RAID or Intel Rapid crap, just AHCI and the SSD tweaks I PM'd you...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no RAID or Intel Rapid crap, just AHCI and the SSD tweaks I PM'd you...


Ya it was installed right after installing windows after the Chipset. I wasn't aware that the Samsung Disc had a driver with better software. It took all my tweaks and switched the profile I had from high performance to custom(which was nice). I hate software that fights just overrides things I do manually.


----------



## maestrobg

hey Benny, you think that my bios is locked or what??? Can I use some other bios from diferent gtx770 and mode it and then flash it on my lightning gtx 770 ??? is every gtx 770 lightning with bios like mine. i mean locked for modding ?


----------



## skipsneeky2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordchan*
> 
> Hello guys!! I got the ZOTAC GTX770 2GB . I'am overclocking with a software called Zotac Firestorm. The highest clocks i have achieved is 1200/1900 ATM, And the GPU voltage is set to 1202 which means i added some voltage.. And now to the question. How do i get to even higher clocks? I have tried rising the GPU max Voltage thingy to the max and still the drivers crashes. Maybe some1 else with ZOTAC can help me out? Best regards.
> 
> The stock clocks is : 1046/1753


Joined the forums just to reply to you,i have the same exact model but use msi afterburner.

I found my card with its 76% asic to have a piss poor memory overclock,the best i could do is 1875,any higher and i crash or my system locks up but my core is currently at 1200 and stable.106% power limit and 12v+ increases both applied as well with this overclock.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> hey Benny, you think that my bios is locked or what??? Can I use some other bios from diferent gtx770 and mode it and then flash it on my lightning gtx 770 ??? is every gtx 770 lightning with bios like mine. i mean locked for modding ?


You should go over to THIS PAGE, and send a PM to the OP. He has a lightning, and might know lots of things about it to help you get your desired overclock


----------



## Based-doge

My graphics card works









it's not ruined


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NemDiggers*
> 
> My graphics card works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not ruined


yay! lol... Glad it does, i was about to start







for you


----------



## Caldeio

Ok on the newest driver beta I'm able to OC a bit more. I might be able to go more but is this good for 76.2 asic? If I could get more Volts, I know I could go higher.

Max boost 1280mhz 1.212 volts. 71c max temp
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/09/23/2ar.png

also updated the bios on my motherboard and now can turn off turbo boost. went from 4870 to 5202 in 3dmark 11 physics test just doing that alone. Stock is 4730. 5290 score now. I'm at the max volts for my board though 1.44 so I can't OC any higher than 2970mhz on all cores from stock 2.7 and turbo boost 3.2 on 3 cores.

Memory OC went to a 1500 from stock 1333 memory.

I'm pretty sure that helped my gpu a bit. My cpu and memory must be the only bottlenecks right now. Well...besides hdd.


----------



## skipsneeky2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Ok on the newest driver beta I'm able to OC a bit more. I might be able to go more but is this good for 76.2 asic? If I could get more Volts, I know I could go higher.
> 
> Max boost 1280mhz 1.212 volts. 71c max temp
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/09/23/2ar.png
> 
> .


That core and its boost is about the max for my card with the same asic level of 76%,my memory for some reason refuses to clock over 1875 without crashs.

Have not looked for the highest clocks this card can do,worried that since my memory clocked so low that i decided to drop my core back down to 1160,it boosts for me at 1254 and has been solid but 1200 core seemed ok too but better to be safe then sorry for the time being then later i could worry just how far it can go i guess..


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Love my 770. Maxing out every game I throw at it @ 2560 x 1440 without breaking a sweat at stock.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Love my 770. Maxing out every game I throw at it @ 2560 x 1440 without breaking a sweat at stock.


I can't decide on a 27" 1440p or 120/144Hz 1080p to go with my also new EVGA 770, and I've also seen the ultra wide 29 inchers. Too much to choose from.


----------



## stnz

Forget the new 29", it's quite useless compared to a 1440p monitor, especially since they're around the same prices.
If it's mainly for gaming and mostly FPS, I'd say go for a 120hz @ 1080p


----------



## MLJS54

I'm debating upgrading from a 570 to a 770 and also upgrading my monitor from my current BenQ to something like a ASUS VG248QE or perhaps the more expensive BenQ 2720T. Primarily reason for upgrading is to take advantage of Lightboost at max FPS.

I currently only play CS:GO and Darkfall Unholy Wars at 1920x1080 and don't really plan on playing anymore more intensive except for maybe Elder Scrolls Online.

Does the 770 make sense for me or should I just stick with a 570 and only get the monitor upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## malmental

770....
the extra VRAM and the 1.5x times the power of what you got now..


----------



## vort3c

Is it worth it to swap out my two lightning 680s for two hof 770s? Figured this was the best place to ask


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vort3c*
> 
> Is it worth it to swap out my two lightning 680s for two hof 770s? Figured this was the best place to ask


What's your best 3dmark11 graphics score for your 680s? And also add valley if you can, then i'll compare it to mine and give you my honest opinion








, also, how much would it cost to make the swap?


----------



## vort3c

I am not sure as I am currently in Afghanistan. I know I got a 95xx score on the firefall test but was having issues. They averaged 86 fps full settings on the valley bench as well but having issues. This is all at 1080p.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vort3c*
> 
> I am not sure as I am currently in Afghanistan. I know I got a 95xx score on the firefall test but was having issues. They averaged 86 fps full settings on the valley bench as well but having issues. This is all at 1080p.


do you have a photo for valley? And what clocks were you running at?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vort3c*
> 
> Is it worth it to swap out my two lightning 680s for two hof 770s? Figured this was the best place to ask


if you can clock your MEM to 7000+ then stay with the 680's...


----------



## vort3c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> do you have a photo for valley? And what clocks were you running at?


I may be able to find one but I have to find the forum I posted my results on first. I don't know why but I'm having trouble finding it lol. Do you think the score is low or high?

The cards are at factory clocks since the day they came out of the box.


----------



## vort3c

I got 9543 points on fire strike. There is no info on 3dmark11 on my future mark account so I'm lost as to showing any proof.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vort3c*
> 
> Is it worth it to swap out my two lightning 680s for two hof 770s? Figured this was the best place to ask


http://www.overclock.net/t/1396335/turn-your-gtx-680-in-to-a-stock-gtx-770/0_20
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/443519/cooling-and-case-modding/using-nvflash-a-defacto-guide-for-the-brave/
Or just flash it into a GTX770 I am going to do my friends 680s this weekend


----------



## vort3c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1396335/turn-your-gtx-680-in-to-a-stock-gtx-770/0_20
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/443519/cooling-and-case-modding/using-nvflash-a-defacto-guide-for-the-brave/
> Or just flash it into a GTX770 I am going to do my friends 680s this weekend


That's not really a flash as much as changing some settings in the bios to mirror a stock 770 right? I would get the same performance from over clocking my lightnings to hang with or beat a stock 770. Correct me if I am wrong.

Also the other problem I have with my lightnings is that they are 2 gb cards and I play at 1600. AA is a must for me so my vram usage is well over 2 gb if I try to run high AA. That's my reasoning for selling my 680s and going with two 770s if I get the extra vram plus a decent performance gain with a Galaxy 770 hof.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vort3c*
> 
> That's not really a flash as much as changing some settings in the bios to mirror a stock 770 right? I would get the same performance from over clocking my lightnings to hang with or beat a stock 770. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Also the other problem I have with my lightnings is that they are 2 gb cards and I play at 1600. AA is a must for me so my vram usage is well over 2 gb if I try to run high AA. That's my reasoning for selling my 680s and going with two 770s if I get the extra vram plus a decent performance gain with a Galaxy 770 hof.


Although 86FPS is kinda low for 680 lightnings (depends if you ran it at stock, if stock then it's fine). I'll say... stick to your 680's. I play at 1744p with 2gb 770's and even at x8MSAA on crysis 3, i don't run out of V-ram. What you are seeing on your 2gb 680's is the allocated v-ram usage, not the actual usage. If you had 4gb 680's on 1600p, you won't see any performance difference. The same way they run on your 2gb 680's will be the same way they perform.


----------



## vort3c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Although 86FPS is kinda low for 680 lightnings (depends if you ran it at stock, if stock then it's fine). I'll say... stick to your 680's. I play at 1744p with 2gb 770's and even at x8MSAA on crysis 3, i don't run out of V-ram. What you are seeing on your 2gb 680's is the allocated v-ram usage, not the actual usage. If you had 4gb 680's on 1600p, you won't see any performance difference. The same way they run on your 2gb 680's will be the same way they perform.


At the time of running those benches I had some ram issues and a failing ssd so I think that was messing with my benches. I was getting a lot of hang ups when running Valley and I couldn't finish heaven 90 percent of the time. The reason I say I am running out of vram is because when I turned on smaa in crisis 3 I would hit over 2 gb on my monitor and the game would hang then shut down. Same way with my a pair of 6950s I had in crossfire with bf3. Went to a 3gb 580 lightning and had zero issues.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vort3c*
> 
> At the time of running those benches I had some ram issues and a failing ssd so I think that was messing with my benches. I was getting a lot of hang ups when running Valley and I couldn't finish heaven 90 percent of the time. The reason I say I am running out of vram is because when I turned on smaa in crisis 3 I would hit over 2 gb on my monitor and the game would hang then shut down. Same way with my a pair of 6950s I had in crossfire with bf3. Went to a 3gb 580 lightning and had zero issues.


Hmm... Are you sure your game was shutting down due to V-ram limitations? Because i highly doubt that was the case. Normally, when a GPU hits it's v-ram limit, all the game does is stutter, or FPS drops to 1-3FPS occasionally for a couple of seconds and jumps right back to where it was before (can still be regarded as stutter)







.

Here is a screenshot of me playing Crysis 3 @ 3100x1744p X2SMAA which is *1,310,400* Pixels higher than 1600p, on my 2gb 770 SLI. My allocated V-ram usage also states 2GB, but my gameplay was just as smooth as running on 1080p, i did not have any stutter or anything like that. The only difference was that my FPS was significantly lower.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vort3c*
> 
> That's not really a flash as much as changing some settings in the bios to mirror a stock 770 right? I would get the same performance from over clocking my lightnings to hang with or beat a stock 770. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Also the other problem I have with my lightnings is that they are 2 gb cards and I play at 1600. AA is a must for me so my vram usage is well over 2 gb if I try to run high AA. That's my reasoning for selling my 680s and going with two 770s if I get the extra vram plus a decent performance gain with a Galaxy 770 hof.


I agree with Yungbenny he knows his stuff

just read the whole flash 680 to 770 I haven't done it myself yet but it is a hit and miss some can some can't
just go for the 780s or better otherwise you only going to slight grade.
But from what you describe you got some major issues with your rig NOT vram related
I would agree you should only experience small micro stutter if running out of Vram
sounds like a dirty driver install with a bit of NVidia over old ATI partial remaining drivers to me


----------



## TheRAMPAGE572

Whats the best stable OC you guys have gotten on the Asus GTX 770 OC Edition... i have only upped the core by +39 (1202Mhz) for a low stable test


----------



## MrBeer

i have the same cards doing sli
I am using 1280 for the cpu and I think it is 3.8 for the memory. using 1.21 vottage .
I flash my cards this the settings so when I get home I will post it.


----------



## maestrobg

gtx770 lightning:

3dmark11 : 12360

120_550.jpg 565k .jpg file


3dmarkvantage : 43462

120_400.jpg 591k .jpg file


what do you say guys?


----------



## Krazee

If anyone here plays the BF4, I think it would be wise to post some screens of fps and so forth


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> If anyone here plays the BF4, I think it would be wise to post some screens of fps and so forth


I thought release date was OCT 29?


----------



## Krazee

Sorry forgot to add beta


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Sorry forgot to add beta


Oh, i never knew the beta was out, where do i get that from?

EDIT: beta release date is still on the 1st of OCT


----------



## Jorginto

Guys, are there any news on LN2 770 bios with increased power target? Couse I would really like to get my hands on something like the A3 version on 680 Lightning.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vort3c*
> 
> That's not really a flash as much as changing some settings in the bios to mirror a stock 770 right? I would get the same performance from over clocking my lightnings to hang with or beat a stock 770. Correct me if I am wrong.
> .


Ok I can now say I have tried this UNSUCCESSFULLY But we ended up using KBT to tweak his original Bios to unlock extra voltage so my friend is happy at that 1.15v to 1.215v
Simply the 770 has far superior memory I didn't have time but I think his cards are average ASIC 74.4 on both Gigabyte 680 WF3 on water and my friend has average OCing skills but I believe core max was 1150Mhz after flash it was now 1250ish


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Ok I can now say I have tried this UNSUCCESSFULLY But we ended up using KBT to tweak his original Bios to unlock extra voltage so my friend is happy at that 1.15v to 1.215v
> Simply the 770 has far superior memory I didn't have time but I think his cards are average ASIC 74.4 on both Gigabyte 680 WF3 on water and my friend has average OCing skills but I believe core max was 1150Mhz after flash it was now 1250ish


Really the 770 just has more voltage which you took care of. I honestly think the 680 might have the same memory, I know its samsung at least, but i think the 770 has a better memory controller which lets it run much better. The boost 2.0 not throttling at 70c is another plus to getting a 770 bios to work but if his temps stay below 70c anyways it isnt an issue.

edit:
My 670 I would oc to 7600mhz if I remember correctly but would game at 7200mhz. I have logs on my pc somewhere. Too lazy at the moment. I just finished setting up my pc room again after giving it up a month to allow my wifes cousin to stay a month after moving from out of state. Time to work on cable management


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vort3c*
> 
> Is it worth it to swap out my two lightning 680s for two hof 770s? Figured this was the best place to ask


No need to do so man, speaking as a previous owner of two 680s Lightning OCed to 1400 MHz. if you like to bench and break your own record, might be worth it trying pushing a 770 higher than the 680, but if all you do is game, then stay the way you are, they are pretty much the same thing. Menthol managed to get 110.3 FPS in valley with two Lightnings, fezns is two places up with two 770s, Second place with 680s is mine right behind Menthol with 104.1 FPS.

Unless you go for the look, but honestly the 680 Lightning is sexy as hell with the backplate, leds in fans, VRMs and the GPU reactor, imo only the 770 Lightning pairs with it.


----------



## yarly

hey guys, i just sold my 680s and im thinking about getting a set of 770s from this list
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CZ7Q028?ie=UTF8&seller=A1OGESDKQFJZ1Q&sn=Grizzly%20Deals
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125463
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8510655&CatId=7387
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8201545&CatId=7387
is the lightning worth the extra money or should i just get the cheapest 770 which will be the pny, then galaxy, then the gigabyte
also anyone know how well that galaxy card is and the gigabyte, cause i just want them both to clock good


----------



## malmental

and overclocking your memory on the 680 to make it a 770 wouldn't do for ya...?


----------



## yarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and overclocking your memory on the 680 to make it a 770 wouldn't do for ya...?


nope not when one of my card only oc to 1202mhz with voltage unlocked


----------



## malmental




----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yarly*
> 
> hey guys, i just sold my 680s and im thinking about getting a set of 770s from this list
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CZ7Q028?ie=UTF8&seller=A1OGESDKQFJZ1Q&sn=Grizzly%20Deals
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125463
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8510655&CatId=7387
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8201545&CatId=7387
> is the lightning worth the extra money or should i just get the cheapest 770 which will be the pny, then galaxy, then the gigabyte
> also anyone know how well that galaxy card is and the gigabyte, cause i just want them both to clock good


If you like Overclocking go for the lightning or the Gaming Edition, just to run stock go for the EVGA SC ACX or the Windforce, in that order. my EVGAs clock at 1215 MHz. out of the box.


----------



## EarlZ

Anyone here with the GTX770 reference design ?


----------



## yarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> If you like Overclocking go for the lightning or the Gaming Edition, just to run stock go for the EVGA SC ACX or the Windforce, in that order. my EVGAs clock at 1215 MHz. out of the box.


yea just order me 2 lightning like 4 hr ago form tigerdirect but had a hard time picking between the 760 hawk and the 770 hof but in the end went with the lightning


----------



## maestrobg

omg what a beast

gtx770 lightning

firestrike 8332

3dmarkvantage 47294

150_500.jpg 576k .jpg file


150_500.jpg 597k .jpg file


----------



## X-PREDATOR

wowzer..what drivers did yo use?


----------



## maestrobg

last whql 327.23


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> omg what a beast
> 
> gtx770 lightning
> 
> firestrike 8332
> 
> 3dmarkvantage 47294
> 
> 150_500.jpg 576k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 150_500.jpg 597k .jpg file


would you mind running a 3DMark 11 Perfrmance and post the link, kind of curious to see how compares with the 680 Lightning OCed.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> would you mind running a 3DMark 11 Perfrmance and post the link, kind of curious to see how compares with the 680 Lightning OCed.


I estimate at least above 13,000 points, considering he beat my Firestrike score by a few points


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/772867


----------



## X-PREDATOR

and are they stable?...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> and are they stable?...


lol really? stable enough to finish a bench but pretty confident that it wouldn't last a round of BF4 if I could find a free slot


----------



## maestrobg

ok here is 3dmark11 score...



My last card was gtx680 lightning and i will post thread with comparison between gtx680 and gtx770 lightning... about 5% faster gtx770....


----------



## KeyBoard_Ninja

Hey Guys,

Has anyone done a GTX lightning SLI on a ASUS P6x58D Premium Motherboard. I just wanted to check if you had any cooling/space issues


----------



## 66racer

So anyone get to try bf4 beta with their 770? Cant wait till after work today but of course it launches the week I have a presentation due at work lol


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So anyone get to try bf4 beta with their 770? Cant wait till after work today but of course it launches the week I have a presentation due at work lol


isnt that always the way


----------



## Fanboy88

I tried it last night when it was first available...lots of stuttering and lagging issues running on High settings...FPS seems to drop at points as well...but this could be because it's still beta


----------



## defiler2k

Definite improvement with the latest certified drivers

New driver


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Old Beta


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...today I have received my two 770 Lightnings!!!!.

I´m very, very happy...ASIC Quality is 80,5 and 85,6... Good?...I think is "OK"

I´m impressed because I don´t change the "LN2 BIOS BUTTON" and I don´t tweak Afterburner and nothing...

Simply I uninstall the old drivers, and install de new Afterburner 15 SE Beta, and the latest beta drivers for Nvidia.

MSI Afterburner with my "two babies" can do a +137mv on the core , +100 mem, +50 aux... 

*What do you think is the safe voltage for the lightnings...on +137mv Vcore raise up to about 1.32 - 1.33...Do you think is dangerous or it´s ok for the lightnings???.... Temps are OK!!!, Never exceed 72º , 75º VRM, 62º Mem on the upper card...*

I doing some benchmarks...my two card doing (by air) about 1400 on Core and 8000 in Mem...in SLI CONFIGURATION!!!

What do you think....I paste the 3DMARK BENCHMARK...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1311724

Sorry for my english, I´m Spanish.

Saludos y buena suerte...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So anyone get to try bf4 beta with their 770? Cant wait till after work today but of course it launches the week I have a presentation due at work lol


I had a bash on it last night with the 331.40 beta drivers I was pretty cool I can say 2Gb SLI 770 will push 5760x1080 not a problem used about 1800Mb peak Vram usage.

Looks like I gonna have to do a firestrike run I could get 13600 on the old drivers I want to crack 14k


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I had a bash on it last night with the 331.40 beta drivers I was pretty cool I can say 2Gb SLI 770 will push 5760x1080 not a problem used about 1800Mb peak Vram usage.
> 
> Looks like I gonna have to do a firestrike run I could get 13600 on the old drivers I want to crack 14k


What was your FPS in sli? Just curious, Im getting 55 to 60 FPS at 5760 x 1080 in surround with a single 770


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> What was your FPS in sli? Just curious, Im getting 55 to 60 FPS at 5760 x 1080 in surround with a single 770


Wow surprised a single 770 was that good. Is that ultra with no msaa?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Wow surprised a single 770 was that good. Is that ultra with no msaa?


Correct.


----------



## 66racer

Nice.

Well I got to play half a round and game feels slow. Sure its servers but also get the feelijg 64player matches are like 32player matches in bf3. Hope we get more than 64 players lol


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> What was your FPS in sli? Just curious, Im getting 55 to 60 FPS at 5760 x 1080 in surround with a single 770


Actually I have no idea MSI AB is not reporting FPS I just loaded 320.49 I was getting crashes with 331.40 actually both drivers
I am playing on Ultra smooth as butter
what are you using to report FPS?
I going to have to load this on a SSD it Crazy how long it takes to load on a HHD might have to get 840 EVO just debating what size I kind of leaning towards a 750Gb but it is getting close to a PCIe SSD price or I might raid0 2 500Gb







of next upgrade


----------



## cgerikj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I had a bash on it last night with the 331.40 beta drivers I was pretty cool I can say 2Gb SLI 770 will push 5760x1080 not a problem used about 1800Mb peak Vram usage.
> 
> Looks like I gonna have to do a firestrike run I could get 13600 on the old drivers I want to crack 14k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> What was your FPS in sli? Just curious, Im getting 55 to 60 FPS at 5760 x 1080 in surround with a single 770


I tried playing yesterday @ 3240x1920 and only got ~40 with 320.49 fps at low. Tried 320.49, 327.23 and 331.40 but none really worked. CPU is not bottlenecking, anyone know a fix for me?


----------



## nick779

im assuming thats overclocked because my reference evga 770 with the acx cooler was playing it at 60-80fps with dips into the mid 50s, maxed out, cant remember if i had msaa on, but im pretty sure I did

anyone have an idea what a safe oc is on a reference board? im trying to push it just a tad more but dont want a crazy oc


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Hi been playing around with the O.C. I bumped up my core +12mV and set my clocks to this (see below). From reviews and what I've read this seemed like the kind of average O.C to have and it works perfect. I'm happy


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Actually I have no idea MSI AB is not reporting FPS I just loaded 320.49 I was getting crashes with 331.40 actually both drivers
> I am playing on Ultra smooth as butter
> what are you using to report FPS?


Fraps, also verified it with some of the in game benchmarks. Now it does have an occasional dip, but for the most part it stays up in the 50s so im happy enough for now.


----------



## cgerikj

In console: Perfoverlay.Drawfps 1
Shows your fps


----------



## skyn3t

Who has the top score on this thread with *S*ingle and *S*LI setup?


----------



## DarkangelZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I had a bash on it last night with the 331.40 beta drivers I was pretty cool I can say 2Gb SLI 770 will push 5760x1080 not a problem used about 1800Mb peak Vram usage.
> 
> Looks like I gonna have to do a firestrike run I could get 13600 on the old drivers I want to crack 14k


Really?? Everything else I've been reading forums and blogs are showing much more vram usage than 1.8GB.

Been making me consider the 4gb sli instead of 2gb sli with the 770 for my tri-VG248QE. Though I'm running them portrait, so my rez is 3240x1920 @ 120hz (non bezel correcte, little higher with bezel correction, these new beta drivers don't support bezel correction or 144hz....)

My avg min-max-avg was around 13- 48 - 28 @ ultra on 64 conquest
couldn't tell my vram usage since the precision doesn't work with the beta.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Who has the top score on this thread with *S*ingle and *S*LI setup?


*Fenz* has the highest SLI score, and *66racer* has the highest single card score, both use Asus GPU's


----------



## Daihok36

How do I know what my actual core speed is in gpuz shows 1296 but when running valley it shows 1343 in top right corner. Any way to better test this to see what my Actuall clock is?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Fenz* has the highest SLI score, and *66racer* has the highest single card score, both use Asus GPU's


Fenz82 right
66racer - I'm going to pm him tonight. we going to continue our conversation too. I know it has been so long but I had a lot's of thing going on. we going to continue our conversation too, we going top push this community to it limit.

Thank you
skyn3t.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daihok36*
> 
> How do I know what my actual core speed is in gpuz shows 1296 but when running valley it shows 1343 in top right corner. Any way to better test this to see what my Actuall clock is?


with boost enable Valley cannot read right. GPU-Z is the right one so you core clock is 1296Mhz.


----------



## Daihok36

ugg Oh well. Im having such a hard time breaking that 1300 then lol.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daihok36*
> 
> ugg Oh well. Im having such a hard time breaking that 1300 then lol.


you will, eventually.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> vbios annouced for [OFFICIAL] GTX 770 Owners Club


Hey Guys I just come to say that we going to have some vbios for you 770 owners







. yeah I have been working on it for the past couple of days with some team i pout together and also I spoke with *Yungbenny911 Thread OP* we still need put together a tem that provide a solid feedback to get it done. so you guys can enjoy more your GPU here is a list of all bios I have moded. still is test. team names will be announced soon and front page will have every peace in this list below.

I will provide Guide, tools, Fix even remote help using TeamViewer

This is the GPU list I got , I have moded all of them already
Boost disable
Fan profile
idle 20%
rump to 100% now
voltage untouched because you already have 1.212v unlocked so you guys are fine.
some bios has 40% idle and 75% rump up. fixed it already.

each bios has they won boost disable and fan profile. I do advise to use the own brand. because 760/770 won't look much as the 780 GPU. I had a lot of work on those vbios.


Asus.GTX770.DirectCU II OC.rom
Colorful.GTX770.C3.00.44.rom
EVGA.GTX770.02G-P4-2770-KR.rom
EVGA.GTX770.4G FTW.rom
EVGA.GTX770.Dual SC.rom
EVGA.GTX770.SC-ACX.rom
EVGA.GTX770.SC.rom
Gainward.GTX770.2GB-Phantom.rom
Gainward.GTX770.4GB-Phantom.rom
Galaxy.GTX770.C3.00.A7.rom
Galaxy.GTX770.HOF.rom
Gigabyte.GTX770.2048.130605.rom
Inno3D.GTX770.C3.00.22.rom
Inno3D.GTX770.iChill.rom
Inno3DiChill-PT.rom
KFA2.GTX770.EX OC.rom
MSI.GTX770.Gaming.rom
MSI.GTX770.Lightning.rom
MSI.GTX770.N770 TF 4GD5-O.rom
MSI.GTX770.OC Gaming.rom
Palit.GTX770.C3.00.10.rom
Palit.GTX770.JetStream.rom
Zotac.GTX770.2GB-BC.00.04.rom
Zotac.GTX770.4GB-C3.00.05.rom
Zotac.GTX770.AMP! Edition.rom
Please just don't fload us with pm's and who want's it. some owners will be choose to be test it.
Quote:


> [OFFICIAL] GTX 770 Owners Club


.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I have the iChill GTX 770 and i want to try the unlocked voltage BIOS (1.212v) and other good stuff... I'm locked at 1.2v and stock settings. I can't modify it on the Kepler BIOS software.


----------



## rubenmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey Guys I just come to say that we going to have some vbios for you 770 owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . yeah I have been working on it for the past couple of days with some team i pout together and also I spoke with *Yungbenny911 Thread OP* we still need put together a tem that provide a solid feedback to get it done. so you guys can enjoy more your GPU here is a list of all bios I have moded. still is test. team names will be announced soon and front page will have every peace in this list below.
> 
> I will provide Guide, tools, Fix even remote help using TeamViewer
> 
> This is the GPU list I got , I have moded all of them already
> Boost disable
> Fan profile
> idle 20%
> rump to 100% now
> voltage untouched because you already have 1.212v unlocked so you guys are fine.
> some bios has 40% idle and 75% rump up. fixed it already.
> 
> each bios has they won boost disable and fan profile. I do advise to use the own brand. because 760/770 won't look much as the 780 GPU. I had a lot of work on those vbios.
> 
> 
> Asus.GTX770.DirectCU II OC.rom
> Colorful.GTX770.C3.00.44.rom
> EVGA.GTX770.02G-P4-2770-KR.rom
> EVGA.GTX770.4G FTW.rom
> EVGA.GTX770.Dual SC.rom
> EVGA.GTX770.SC-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX770.SC.rom
> Gainward.GTX770.2GB-Phantom.rom
> Gainward.GTX770.4GB-Phantom.rom
> Galaxy.GTX770.C3.00.A7.rom
> Galaxy.GTX770.HOF.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX770.2048.130605.rom
> Inno3D.GTX770.C3.00.22.rom
> Inno3D.GTX770.iChill.rom
> Inno3DiChill-PT.rom
> KFA2.GTX770.EX OC.rom
> MSI.GTX770.Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX770.Lightning.rom
> MSI.GTX770.N770 TF 4GD5-O.rom
> MSI.GTX770.OC Gaming.rom
> Palit.GTX770.C3.00.10.rom
> Palit.GTX770.JetStream.rom
> Zotac.GTX770.2GB-BC.00.04.rom
> Zotac.GTX770.4GB-C3.00.05.rom
> Zotac.GTX770.AMP! Edition.rom
> Please just don't fload us with pm's and who want's it. some owners will be choose to be test it.
> .


good work mate, especially disabling gpu boost so great. but; for asus dc2 770, still we couldnt unlock voltage.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> good work mate, especially disabling gpu boost so great. but; for asus dc2 770, still we couldnt unlock voltage.


in the softmod right ?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkangelZ*
> 
> Really?? Everything else I've been reading forums and blogs are showing much more vram usage than 1.8GB.
> 
> Been making me consider the 4gb sli instead of 2gb sli with the 770 for my tri-VG248QE. Though I'm running them portrait, so my rez is 3240x1920 @ 120hz (non bezel correcte, little higher with bezel correction, these new beta drivers don't support bezel correction or 144hz....)
> 
> My avg min-max-avg was around 13- 48 - 28 @ ultra on 64 conquest
> couldn't tell my vram usage since the precision doesn't work with the beta.


Here is some screen shots with 320.49 drivers I was maxing out on 1980Mb of vram remembering I have disabled windows Aero







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Fenz* has the highest SLI score, and *66racer* has the highest single card score, both use Asus GPU's


OOps Feznz as in FEZ the RED hat

NZ because I come from New Zealand

But Yungbenny you still got Firestrike on me








One day but knowing that a probably won't out bench a 7970 on firestrike just kills the inspiration to try


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

ok so I had a play around with 3dmark11. This is my score its P17021 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7254419
Dam, I'm mean Yungbenny911 P19075








Looking closer the physics score is higher -with the 3770k at 4.8ghz (I got mine 2600k set at 4.9ghz atm), I going to have to make up that difference somehow







(stay tuned)

I also ran 3dmark with firestrike :here it is http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1325292


----------



## BlueNasser

Sharing my scores for fun








SLI FireStrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/680708
Single card FireStrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/655279
SLI 3dmark 11
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6972846


----------



## delavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueNasser*
> 
> Sharing my scores for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI FireStrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/680708
> Single card FireStrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/655279
> SLI 3dmark 11
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6972846


Pretty good stuff there Nasser!

Which cards are those?
Six-cores CPU at 5.0GHz ? Is it 24/7 stable?

anyway, nice score!


----------



## skyn3t

I need you guys to tell which one of you has the biggest power target % slide above 115%. Including GPU brand and bios version. This will make my life easier. Instead to open each bios version and read it.

As far my reading goes the Zotac AMP has the buggiest PT%, I just need to make of that.

thank you.


----------



## Chomuco

sorry , nice sli gtx 680 rayo... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7130581


----------



## pozativenrgy

Just got my EVGA GTX 770 4GB Classified. Here is my GPU-z http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gf8vr/.

. This is my first enthusiast GPU

Here is my 3d mark 13 link

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1323281


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Just got my EVGA GTX 770 4GB Classified. Here is my GPU-z http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gf8vr/.
> 
> . This is my first enthusiast GPU
> 
> Here is my 3d mark 11 link
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1323281


That is 3DMark 13 not eleven


----------



## pozativenrgy

oops, well, how are the scores?


----------



## Selquist979

Can't wait to try out BF4 with my 770 tomorrow!


----------



## daveys93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey Guys I just come to say that we going to have some vbios for you 770 owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . yeah I have been working on it for the past couple of days with some team i pout together and also I spoke with *Yungbenny911 Thread OP* we still need put together a tem that provide a solid feedback to get it done. so you guys can enjoy more your GPU here is a list of all bios I have moded. still is test. team names will be announced soon and front page will have every peace in this list below.
> 
> I will provide Guide, tools, Fix even remote help using TeamViewer
> 
> This is the GPU list I got , I have moded all of them already
> Boost disable
> Fan profile
> idle 20%
> rump to 100% now
> *voltage untouched because you already have 1.212v unlocked so you guys are fine.*
> some bios has 40% idle and 75% rump up. fixed it already.
> 
> each bios has they won boost disable and fan profile. I do advise to use the own brand. because 760/770 won't look much as the 780 GPU. I had a lot of work on those vbios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zotac.GTX770.4GB-C3.00.05.rom*
> 
> 
> .


I have a Zotac GTX 770 4GB and the voltage is fixed at 1.2V. Would love to try this card at 1.212 volts if you decide to do a voltage mod BIOS for this card.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> ok so I had a play around with 3dmark11. This is my score its P17021 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7254419
> Dam, I'm mean Yungbenny911 P19075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking closer the physics score is higher -with the 3770k at 4.8ghz (I got mine 2600k set at 4.9ghz atm), I going to have to make up that difference somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stay tuned)


Not to show off but here best place to compare








http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueNasser*
> 
> Sharing my scores for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI FireStrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/680708
> Single card FireStrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/655279
> SLI 3dmark 11
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6972846


Nice benches








Have done some Valley yet it seems to be the favorite bench lately because it is not skewed by CPU
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_20


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveys93*
> 
> I have a Zotac GTX 770 4GB and the voltage is fixed at 1.2V. Would love to try this card at 1.212 volts if you decide to do a voltage mod BIOS for this card.


I'm working on it. I already have boost disable in all bios brand and different models, Power target to be increase but first i need to fix the slide to go all they way to 130% to 145% , instead of 108% to 111% I have seem. Thank for your support as soon i get the zotac bios done I will PM it to you. so you can test and evaluate it.


----------



## rubenmartin

i dont understand what u mean "softmode", but yeah i, in softmode.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> i dont understand what u mean "softmode", but yeah i, in softmode.


This is a softmod

http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v


----------



## rubenmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is a softmod
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v


i heard, asus used another voltage controller that edited by them, and if only you can raise voltage on hotwire plug @asus new mobo series.

(i have asus p8p67 pro)


----------



## DarkangelZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [*] EVGA.GTX770.SC.rom
> 
> Please just don't fload us with pm's and who want's it. some owners will be choose to be test it.
> .


This is awesome. Way to go with that!


----------



## Caldeio

How about Gigabyte 4gb? Its on gpu-z cbios site. If I could get a power ref boost to at least 110% I'd be happy, and some more volts.

My power ref only goes to 102%
max boost in bios is 1306 (only 1280 is stable at the 1.212 volts)
memory is 1903 stable
bios 80.04.C3 version

rump up to 100% now...whats that mean?
Why did you disable boost? Is this for better stability or a constant fps?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> How about Gigabyte 4gb? Its on gpu-z cbios site. If I could get a power ref boost to at least 110% I'd be happy, and some more volts.
> 
> My power ref only goes to 102%
> max boost in bios is 1306 (only 1280 is stable at the 1.212 volts)
> memory is 1903 stable
> bios 80.04.C3 version
> 
> rump up to 100% now...whats that mean?
> Why did you disable boost? Is this for better stability or a constant fps?


if you drop the memory a bit you can go high I think, but boos and low power Limit ( target ) still holding you back.

better stability or a constant fps
you can dial the fan till 100%


----------



## Caldeio

I've tried with no memory oc, same deal. it's just not 24/7 stable.

With higher power ref and maybe the no boost, I can get higher? I think i still need a bit more volts. like 1.25 or something maybe 1.3 max.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I've tried with no memory oc, same deal. it's just not 24/7 stable.
> 
> With higher power ref and maybe the no boost, I can get higher? I think i still need a bit more volts. like 1.25 or something maybe 1.3 max.


have you tried the softmod the link I posted above? it can give you 1.3v, but you still need more high TDP for it. stock bios won't give you that. only 320w approximately


----------



## Caldeio

Invaild for both ri3 and ri4. I think my card runs the 4208 chip? I'll have to take it down one day for thermal paste anyways so I can double check.


----------



## bloodmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Invaild for both ri3 and ri4. I think my card runs the 4208 chip? I'll have to take it down one day for thermal paste anyways so I can double check.


Your card has the 4208 - mine olso (i have the 2gb)

skyn3t if its possible put me on list for beta modded bios.
Gigabyte GTX 770 WINDFORCE OC 2GB


----------



## malmental

Two main rigs are down for maintenance, updated specs in signature already..
I got deals on a H100i with CM JetFlow fans (surround boi rig upgrade) and a smaller H60 V2 with screws for dual Cougar fans (daily driver upgrade).

Then I grabbed a 2700K as I got a super super deal, lightly used never overclocked retail packaging..
Might just sell it for profit and grab a 3770K like I originally wanted, thinking about it still as I have a few days to decide.

I have been thinking about needing HT from my i5's but after seeing the CPU benchmarks of the most recent gaming,
i5's kick-ass still and this talk about more cores and threads is premature by a year or so IMHO.

You gals and gents have a good weekend..
Mal.


----------



## Caldeio

Ok did a bit more oc on the mem
+800 now at 7810mhz.
1192 core, 1244 boost, 1280 max boost

Valley=45.7 extreme hd
Metro LL=50.67 max, low blur and no adv physx, ssaa
Tomb Raider=108.4 on ultra--46.4 on ultimate with 2xmsaa.
3dmark11 Perf-11170

My 3dmark11 Physics for my processor is at 5200 or so now and it's at it's limit. With a nice oc 4770k, I'd be at least 12k? and have much better fps in most of my games.

My old card was an Asus 550ti and I'm not sure what I should do with it? Where can I sell it at? Would it be worth using as a dedicated physx card? I have a 750w PSU-build in sig


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

After much diddley my top lel is: P17683 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7263864



This is as fast as it will let me go for the +12mV extra









On a happier note I'm going as fast as a gtx670 tri and gtx780's at stock only get P18000 in 3dmark11!


----------



## feznz

tweaking your own bios is pretty easy The hardest part is the Actual flashing of the bios
This contains all tools needed to modify and flash your own Bios and of course at you own risk

Gpu Tweaks.zip 880k .zip file


A copy of my 200% Modified Asus DCUii 770 Bios

new.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## rubenmartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> tweaking your own bios is pretty easy The hardest part is the Actual flashing of the bios
> This contains all tools needed to modify and flash your own Bios and of course at you own risk
> 
> Gpu Tweaks.zip 880k .zip file
> 
> 
> A copy of my 200% Modified Asus DCUii 770 Bios
> 
> new.zip 123k .zip file


omg! you unlocked voltage? im using asus 770 dc2oc..


----------



## drserk

what is the maximum safe voltages for gtx 770 lightning? what about 1.4v and more safe?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> what is the maximum safe voltages for gtx 770 lightning? what about 1.4v and more safe?


I have been gaming at 1.394v and 1463mhz but the longest I have time to play is maybe 30-45mins straight if Im lucky. Dont think I logged more than 15mins of bf4 beta yet I have been so busy too. Only thing is it is yet unknown how the card will degrade over time. I myself am not worried since I dont game much and dont think I have owned a video card over 1year before upgrading, but to some that plan on more than 1yr life cycle may want to keep their max to 1.30. If your like me and upgrade often I havent had issues with 1.40. And once I get the time to mod my bios (and ambient temps drop) I look to push past 1.40v and see what my max will be so long as temps are ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> omg! you unlocked voltage? im using asus 770 dc2oc..


No he unlocked the power target. While is voltage is unlocked, its because he is using the asus hotwire option since he has an asus rog extreme motherboard









If your brave you can do a hardware mod to unlock voltage and control it with a potentiometer. Thanks to the guys on ocn I finally did mine about 1-2 months ago


----------



## BlueNasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Pretty good stuff there Nasser!
> 
> Which cards are those?
> Six-cores CPU at 5.0GHz ? Is it 24/7 stable?
> 
> anyway, nice score!


They are lightnings, and yeah it was stable but too high volts were needed (around 1.550v).


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...one question about my two lightnings.

I have an ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME (platfform 2011).

It´s possible to modded voltage wit lightnings and ROG connected hotwires to Motherboard... like and ASUS ROG CARD????

Sorry for my English, thanks!!.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi...one question about my two lightnings.
> 
> I have an ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME (platfform 2011).
> 
> It´s possible to modded voltage wit lightnings and ROG connected hotwires to Motherboard... like and ASUS ROG CARD????
> 
> Sorry for my English, thanks!!.


It should be doable, the mod points laid out for hotwire on the Asus cards are bigger & easier to solder to than the tiny resistor that is the mod point on the lightnings.

This is the mod point for voltage control in the red square.


Although I have an r4e with hotwire points, if soldering anyway I just use a trimmer.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It should be doable, the mod points laid out for hotwire on the Asus cards are bigger & easier to solder to than the tiny resistor that is the mod point on the lightnings.
> 
> This is the mod point for voltage control in the red square.
> 
> 
> Although I have an r4e with hotwire points, if soldering anyway I just use a trimmer.


Gez what type of soldering iron tip is used for that!?!? I had a hard enough time soldering to the hotwire points


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> omg! you unlocked voltage? im using asus 770 dc2oc..


http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire/0_20
modified with a soldering iron








warranty









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> what is the maximum safe voltages for gtx 770 lightning? what about 1.4v and more safe?


Safe = Stock
I run my cards at my own risk at 1.25v on 24/7 IMO it is the point were more voltage has little gain
benching well I have had my cards up to 1.5v









BTW I was trying to modify Thanks to 66Racers Bios to get me over a 1437Mhz wall results ZERO gain for me.
I would have included instructions on modifying and flashing but there is 101 guides out there already.
hopefully it will help someone gain something but all my valley and 3DMark11 submissions have been on a unmodified bios


----------



## Caldeio

Hmm seems my mem is a good oc'er.

+1000 for 8010mhz mem
Same core and boosts

Valley-46.4
Metro LL-51.63
tomb raider ultra-108.6
Ultimate with 2msaa-47.2
3dmark11-11226

not bad for pci2.0 and my build lol


----------



## drserk

so now my first trials with MSI gtx 770L. temps are not above 45C with EK gtx680L waterblock.
+150mv core voltage
+100mv mem voltage
+80mv aux voltage

power target: 200
core speed: +160
mem speed: +75

i didnt try for the maximum limits. but i think it will go some.


----------



## maestrobg

dr serk, i have the same video card msi gtx770 lightning...

and my power limit is 109 %

how can you set it to 200 % ????


----------



## drserk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> dr serk, i have the same video card msi gtx770 lightning...
> 
> and my power limit is 109 %
> 
> how can you set it to 200 % ????


AB 3.0.0 beta 14 and ln2 bios activated.


----------



## skyn3t

vBios Nvdia GTX 770 release 10/06/2013
Flash it at your won risk , if you care about my work give me feedback so I can keep improving it.
Quote:


> [Official] GTX 770 Owners Club


 skyn3t-770-vbios-rev1.zip 460k .zip file


vBios Nvdia GTX 770
Based on MSI Lithing
Bios version 80.10.B4.00.0D
Base clock 1150.0Mhz
Voltage - adjustable to 1.212V
Default power target = 100% 340W by slide 150% 451W
Fan idle 20%
Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
Boost Disable

*Flash tip's and trick's*

When you do
nvflash --protectoff








A pop up message will show up to choose which GPU you want to flash.
Than you type

0 >> First GPU,
1 >> Second GPU,
2 >> Third GPU and
3 >> Forth GPU.
This choose message only pop's up if you have multiple GPU'S
If you have single GPU it does it automatically.

*Side note*
If you have a bad flash and cannot flash the GPU again with those command

nvflash -6
nvflash -4 -5 -6
nvflash -override -6
*This command*

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6
Will override all those tree command above and force the flash to the first GPU. Just remember to change the instance # by follow, 0, 1, 2, 3 .

Nvflash For Windows. and DOS
For any GPU Brand. no more error messages .

nvflash_windows_5.142.zip 354k .zip file


nvflash_dos_5.136.zip 435k .zip file


DISCLAIMER
Do at your own risk! I am NOT responsible if anything goes wrong! You have been warned.

I decide to put all this files together to make our life easy.

!Awlways backup your stock bios before flash vbios.
Nvflash For Windows and Dos

1st - step
Extract the nvflash files to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash
save the BIOS file to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash

2st - step
Nvflash --protectoff
"This will disable the bios prottection in order to save or flash bios"

3st - step
Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
"This will save the stock bios or vbios"

4st - step
Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom
"This will flash the modified vBios or stock bios"

Enjoy! flashing.

nvflash - -list to know each card index number
nvflash -version -i1 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 1
nvflash - -save -i1 gtx780_1.rom to save original titan bios of card 1 to file
nvflash -version -i2 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 2
nvflash - -save -i2 gtx780_2.rom to save original 780 bios of card 2 to file
nvflash - -protectoff to turn off any write protection error message
nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 1
nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 2

best
skyn3t

If you are here to bash my work don't waste your time.
Quote:


> [Official] GTX 770 Owners Club


----------



## maestrobg

dr serk... I have LN2 bios activated and AB 3.0. beta 14...

power limit is 109% ...

as I know there is no way to adjust power limit above 109% without modding and flashing bios ???


----------



## drserk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> dr serk... I have LN2 bios activated and AB 3.0. beta 14...
> 
> power limit is 109% ...
> 
> as I know there is no way to adjust power limit above 109% without modding and flashing bios ???


sorry about forget







it is mod bios for 2-3 months


----------



## maestrobg

can you zip and send me your modded bios?


----------



## Caldeio

Can I use this modded bios on my gigabyte 770 4gb?

By increasing the power refence, what does it do? (I'm really confused with disabled boost cus thats what mine seemed to do was allow a higher boost)
By disabling boost, does this mean some games that only use the core stock and dont boost will now be at my max OC. But no stableness to increase the OC right?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Can I use this modded bios on my gigabyte 770 4gb?
> 
> By increasing the power refence, what does it do? (I'm really confused with disabled boost cus thats what mine seemed to do was allow a higher boost)
> By disabling boost, does this mean some games that only use the core stock and dont boost will now be at my max OC. But no stableness to increase the OC right?


no yet, this is only for 2GB version, the 4GB will be up anytime.


----------



## Yungbenny911

What FPS are you guys getting in BF4 Beta?

I was playing at 1440p with single 770, and i avg'ed at about 43 FPS, on 1080p it's like 63-80fps (mostly hovers at 68 or so)


----------



## Ultisym

Sadly, I dont have BF -4


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Sadly, I dont have BF -4


You can download Origin, and get the beta.... And Oh, i don't know if you have to buy Bf3 though, you should try. It looks shiny lol


----------



## maestrobg

Hi guys... I just flashed my gtx770 lightning with modded bios which Rbby sent me to pm... he said it is modded bios with power limit set to 300 %...
BUT, when i reinstalled drivers and msi AB, slider in AB for power limit is greyed out and i cant move it???
what happenned?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You can download Origin, and get the beta.... And Oh, i don't know if you have to buy Bf3 though, you should try. It looks shiny lol


Got 3 if that is the only per-requisite. I will check it out.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> Hi guys... I just flashed my gtx770 lightning with modded bios which Rbby sent me to pm... he said it is modded bios with power limit set to 300 %...
> BUT, when i reinstalled drivers and msi AB, slider in AB for power limit is greyed out and i cant move it???
> what happenned?


You should contact him. He'll have better knowledge about your bios, as he is the one that helped you mod it


----------



## maestrobg

I tried with skyn3t modded vbios for gtx770 and with Rbby modded bios that he sent me on pm...

In both cases after flashing bios, power limit slider is greyed out...

Is it possible that my gtx770 lightning is a wierd revision?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Can I use this modded bios on my gigabyte 770 4gb?
> 
> By increasing the power refence, what does it do? (I'm really confused with disabled boost cus thats what mine seemed to do was allow a higher boost)
> By disabling boost, does this mean some games that only use the core stock and dont boost will now be at my max OC. But no stableness to increase the OC right?


I also got the same question.

Will the disabled boost and stock clocks and higher power target is better than with boost enabled? Sorry if my question is confusing.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> I also got the same question.
> 
> Will the disabled boost and stock clocks and higher power target is better than with boost enabled? Sorry if my question is confusing.


I can see where you are coming from yes we can modify power limit/target but if we are only hitting 105% with limit set to 110% you will still have plenty of head room before the card\cards will start automatically throttling/downclocking after they hit 110%.
I have struggled to even hit 100% @ 1437Mhz for perspective but every card is different so a card with a low ASIC score is going to hit the power limiter a lot quicker.
Disabling boost is good if you are wanting to find your maximum core clock without the clock changing so this may or may not help some people, it is not something I would want for 24/7 operation.
I modified my Bios because I hit Over Voltage protection totally different than power target I was grasping at straws with that modification and it did prove to be fruitless in my case


----------



## Swordchan

Is there anything i can do with a ZOTAC 770 2gb? Flash bios? Disable that auto clock feature?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I can see where you are coming from yes we can modify power limit/target but if we are only hitting 105% with limit set to 110% you will still have plenty of head room before the card\cards will start automatically throttling/downclocking after they hit 110%.
> I have struggled to even hit 100% @ 1437Mhz for perspective but every card is different so a card with a low ASIC score is going to hit the power limiter a lot quicker.
> Disabling boost is good if you are wanting to find your maximum core clock without the clock changing so this may or may not help some people, it is not something I would want for 24/7 operation.
> I modified my Bios because I hit Over Voltage protection totally different than power target I was grasping at straws with that modification and it did prove to be fruitless in my case


Thanks for the great explanation. Maybe for now... I would like to have my BIOS modified so the voltage will be unlocked to 1.212v and power target to 110% or more will be a bonus and try to push more core clock if possible. At the moment, i can push a stable core clock at +45 (1195) 1.2v running Heaven benchmark.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Has anyone used the ASUS GTX 770? I want to hear user feedback because i am thinking of getting 2 of them for sli.
gaming on my Asus 144hz monitor


----------



## pozativenrgy

I was able to get 1205 stable on my core clock through precision x


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> Has anyone used the ASUS GTX 770? I want to hear user feedback because i am thinking of getting 2 of them for sli.
> gaming on my Asus 144hz monitor


depends if you want to over volt your cards but if you decided to I am unaware of any soft mod to raise the voltage with the DCUii 770 at this point.
I have hard modded mine with good results the reason I decided on these cards because of the hotwire support.
The cooler is efficient and quiet but has warranty stickers on the screws so removal will likely void warranty, mine are on water.
I can't say anything bad about them so far But I am liking the look of the MSI lightnings gaming edition and Yungbenny911 has had great results on air with the soft mod.
If you are a stock player then the Asus are a good choice but then again I have not played with EVGA MSI or GIGABYTE so I have no reference point to judge which is the best card.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> I was able to get 1205 stable on my core clock through precision x


Congratz!









For me I can only do 1195 on core clock @ 1.2v (max and can't mod).


----------



## pozativenrgy

Yea, I am unsure of what voltage I am at. It's whatever is stock as I didn't mess with the voltage.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Yea, I am unsure of what voltage I am at. It's whatever is stock as I didn't mess with the voltage.


Well, in most cases the GTX 770 voltage can't be modified unless with modded BIOS (correct me if i'm wrong). I'm not quite sure with the default voltage on different brands. Try to run a Heaven benchmark and post your scores and settings so we can have a simple guide for your GPU.







I'll try to do mine later when i got home.


----------



## pozativenrgy

I'll do mine tonight after class


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> depends if you want to over volt your cards but if you decided to I am unaware of any soft mod to raise the voltage with the DCUii 770 at this point.
> I have hard modded mine with good results the reason I decided on these cards because of the hotwire support.
> The cooler is efficient and quiet but has warranty stickers on the screws so removal will likely void warranty, mine are on water.
> I can't say anything bad about them so far But I am liking the look of the MSI lightnings gaming edition and Yungbenny911 has had great results on air with the soft mod.
> If you are a stock player then the Asus are a good choice but then again I have not played with EVGA MSI or GIGABYTE so I have no reference point to judge which is the best card.


Thanks for the response, currently i don't have any plans of putting my new build under water. It's too much of a hassle sometimes, maybe because my last water-cooled PC was a m-itx








i will be adding an h100i but that's it.

I did read however, on a few different review sites, that the asus gtx 770 has the biggest headroom for overclocking. Over clocking higher than the msi lightning edition. I do plan on doing some overclocking so that is important to me.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> *Well, in most cases the GTX 770 voltage can't be modified unless with modded BIOS (correct me if i'm wrong)*. I'm not quite sure with the default voltage on different brands. Try to run a Heaven benchmark and post your scores and settings so we can have a simple guide for your GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to do mine later when i got home.


in most cases, i'll say ermm.... "maybe".

Considering the MSI gaming Edition, can be unlocked to allow unlimited voltage (until you blow up the GPU)







, and ASUS DCU 770 can also be unlocked through Hard-wiring, and none of the two use BIOS method, and both were locked previously.

I have not gotten confirmation from EVGA users, but i think some of them are unlock able too through MSI Afterburner.


----------



## pozativenrgy

Yea, I have the EVGA 770 4GB with the ACX Cooling


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Yea, I have the EVGA 770 4GB with the ACX Cooling


Does it work? I mean the volt mod

And Hey guys, wonder what other people's FPS are in BF4

I did a quick 5 mins benchmark, these were my results on 64 Player conquest and ultra settings, 100% scaling. GPU's at 1372Mhz/1954Mhz (it's stable at 1424Mhz, but i rather run it at something more reasonable so i can compare with other scores)

Min, Max, Avg
*57, 97*, *74.1*


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I'm thinking of selling my iChill GTX 770 and just buy MSI gaming Edition or ASUS DCU 770. lol


----------



## Caldeio

I get crap scores with my 770 and can only play on low. My 770 doesn't clock up at all, not even to my overclock settings in this game. I think it's my 1045t cpu..or the game is poop


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I get crap scores with my 770 and can only play on low. My 770 doesn't clock up at all, not even to my overclock settings in this game. I think it's my 1045t cpu..or the game is poop


both...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I get crap scores with my 770 and can only play on low. My 770 doesn't clock up at all, not even to my overclock settings in this game. I think it's my 1045t cpu..or the game is poop


It's your processor. You need an upgrade for BF4









Oh and also, if you don't have the latest beta driver, download it.


----------



## pozativenrgy

Any of you had issues with BF4 crashing?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Any of you had issues with BF4 crashing?


not here...

Only time i had crash was when i tried going above 1424Mhz @ 1.350mv lol


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Does it work? I mean the volt mod
> 
> And Hey guys, wonder what other people's FPS are in BF4
> 
> I did a quick 5 mins benchmark, these were my results on 64 Player conquest and ultra settings, 100% scaling. GPU's at 1372Mhz/1954Mhz (it's stable at 1424Mhz, but i rather run it at something more reasonable so i can compare with other scores)
> 
> Min, Max, Avg
> *57, 97*, *74.1*


Which map on bf4? At ultra I peg my memory use and it bogs me down, that or it was a bad server but when reviewing the memory use it was maxed out on 2gb. With ultra msaa off I am around 1900+ MB of use....basically Im sure we will see large improvements from drivers since the 64p maps dont even impress me too much graphically hopefully since its beta, meaning sure the final release will even beat up the gpu more. I only have an honest probably 30-40mins since bf4 beta launched last week.

I was running at stock and once on a mild 1320mhz oc, didnt over volt since ambient temp was nearly 90F lol


----------



## pozativenrgy

So, I ran 3dmark11 with 1207 Gpu Clock, 1753 Mhz Mem clock, and 1259 Boost. On Precision X, my power target is 105%. Got a P10203. Here is the link.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7284377

Thoughts?


----------



## pozativenrgy

Also, Can I use my old GPU as a PhysX card? It's a GTX 560...


----------



## malmental

Yes.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> So, I ran 3dmark11 with 1207 Gpu Clock, 1753 Mhz Mem clock, and 1259 Boost. On Precision X, my power target is 105%. Got a P10203. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7284377
> 
> Thoughts?


I get a 11200 or so in the graphics. Higher OC but 1045t cpu though.

I'm gonna use my old 550ti as a dedicated phsyx, it should soften the fps drop a good bit. I dont think I could get much more than 80$ for it, so it's worth keeping if it increases my fps in some games.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Which map on bf4? At ultra I peg my memory use and it bogs me down, that or it was a bad server but when reviewing the memory use it was maxed out on 2gb. With ultra msaa off I am around 1900+ MB of use....basically Im sure we will see large improvements from drivers since the 64p maps dont even impress me too much graphically hopefully since its beta, meaning sure the final release will even beat up the gpu more. I only have an honest probably 30-40mins since bf4 beta launched last week.
> 
> I was running at stock and once on a mild 1320mhz oc, didnt over volt since ambient temp was nearly 90F lol


It was on *Conquest* 64 player match.... I don't know if conquest is the map lol..

Hey, you know.. i just ran it with 200% scaling, everything MAX (that's @ 4K), and although the FPS is freaking low lol, it's just the GPU running out of Raw processing power, not the V-ram.

I still say 2gb is enough... I bet on SLI i would be getting about 40 FPS or so, i got 2043Mb Max usage.

Time (minutes) = 8.5,

Min = 8,
Max = 31
Avg = 20.4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> So, I ran 3dmark11 with 1207 Gpu Clock, 1753 Mhz Mem clock, and 1259 Boost. On Precision X, my power target is 105%. Got a P10203. Here is the link.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7284377
> Thoughts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Also, Can I use my old GPU as a PhysX card? It's a GTX 560...


That's a good score for your clocks, and Yes.. you can use it for physX card


----------



## Selquist979

Anyone have any thoughts on where to grab the new 770 bios download that was released for the new "dual" EVGA cards? I have the orig 770 SC and wanted the extra power target and such. Google'ing hasn't really turned up much thought there might be a Dual owner here with access to the download.


----------



## pozativenrgy




----------



## pozativenrgy

Wow, I re-ran 3dmark11 with the above gpu-z increases and only went up to 10218. A 15 point increase. Makes me wonder what Yungbenny911's 770 is clocked at to get over 12k on a single 770


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Wow, I re-ran 3dmark11 with the above gpu-z increases and only went up to 10218. A 15 point increase. Makes me wonder what Yungbenny911's 770 is clocked at to get over 12k on a single 770


*1385Mhz (core) / 2004Mhz (mem), CPU at 4.9Ghz, and RAM at 2000Mhz*


----------



## pozativenrgy

So I tried a few configs at 1220 1250 and 1300 Mhz core clock and crashed every time. Not sure where to go from here


----------



## pozativenrgy

I need you to come configure my setup pls


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> So I tried a few configs at 1220 1250 and 1300 Mhz core clock and crashed every time. Not sure where to go from here


You have the Classified right?.... Ermmmm... don't you think it's time to add more voltage?







... Mine needed 1.340mv to run at 1385Mhz. @1.212mv I could do 1320Mhz stable, and 1346Mhz (kinda unstable)


----------



## pozativenrgy

well, I am using precision x, only lets me use the % slider and I tried 110% and I think that was only .9 mv


----------



## Beemo

In Precision X off to the left you have three buttons, click on voltage, then overvoltage move the slider up that will give you an extra .12, Giving you a total voltage of 1.212

Classified Overvoltage tool Here is the tool you can use to get higher than 1.212

Also on you GPU there is the three position bios switch you can click it to LN2 and then get the other bios from EVGA which will give you a Power Target of 115%


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> Thanks for the response, currently i don't have any plans of putting my new build under water. It's too much of a hassle sometimes, maybe because my last water-cooled PC was a m-itx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will be adding an h100i but that's it.
> 
> I did read however, on a few different review sites, that the asus gtx 770 has the biggest headroom for overclocking. Over clocking higher than the msi lightning edition. I do plan on doing some overclocking so that is important to me.


I think reviewers are sent hand picked golden cards IMO I have no proof of this
I think it really comes down to luck of the draw, for winners there's got to be losers
If I had one complaint about the DCUii its the green power lights I wish they were red when connected right and off if not connected it just doesn't fit with my color scheme








but they make up for it with the nice back plate


----------



## Zerahat

Yesterday I bought Gigabyte GTX 770 (GV-N770OC-2GD)
So I just started my overclocking journey but stacked at 1189/1241 (+52 MHz , Maximum voltage 1.212 V and power target on 111%)
I was on 100 % sure that i will be able to overlock it more







Can somone assist ?

Hello Everyone


----------



## Jorginto

@Zerahat

that is just about right. My 770 Gaming was doing 1180+boost. You need more voltage. Try one of the following:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460-with-llc
http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Unless I got a lucky card I was getting 1.3ghz stable without voltage mod on air...? Seem about the norm? Evga ACX cooler 770
Now I just need to figure out how to ramp the voltage up and oc this puppy up on water








Cpu currently on 4.8ghz (3930k)


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @Zerahat
> 
> that is just about right. My 770 Gaming was doing 1180+boost. You need more voltage. Try one of the following:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460-with-llc
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v


Hmmm I guess I am too noobish to get it done :/ I am unable to control voltage both ussing Classified and Rbby258 tool.....
Should I do something with my GPU Bios ?


----------



## pozativenrgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beemo*
> 
> In Precision X off to the left you have three buttons, click on voltage, then overvoltage move the slider up that will give you an extra .12, Giving you a total voltage of 1.212
> 
> Classified Overvoltage tool Here is the tool you can use to get higher than 1.212
> 
> Also on you GPU there is the three position bios switch you can click it to LN2 and then get the other bios from EVGA which will give you a Power Target of 115%


So I moved the toggle to LN2, downloaded the Classified Tool, and used the Overvoltage slider in P X and CPUID still shows my max voltage as .9?


----------



## Beemo

Use GPU-Z to check the voltage, the reading will be under the sensors tab its the VDDC reading. CPUID show .9 for me too but GPU-Z shows the correct voltage.


----------



## Galaxy

Got some good news for anyone still trying to get their hands on a Galaxy HOF edition GTX 770. New stock's just arrived, and the GTX 770 HOF is live again now at TigerDirect:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8332725&CatId=7387

More GTX 780 HOF's are right behind it and will be arriving at retailers very soon. Keeping these cards in stock has certainly been a challenge with the crazy demand we've been seeing all over the globe.

For those unfamiliar with the 770 HOF, ABT recently posted a stellar review:
http://alienbabeltech.com/main/galaxys-gtx-770-hall-fame-edition/

Just FYI.


----------



## pozativenrgy

Was able to get 10374 on 3dmark11 with this. Highest stable I could get.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> Got some good news for anyone still trying to get their hands on a Galaxy HOF edition GTX 770. New stock's just arrived, and the GTX 770 HOF is live again now at TigerDirect:
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8332725&CatId=7387
> 
> More GTX 780 HOF's are right behind it and will be arriving at retailers very soon. Keeping these cards in stock has certainly been a challenge with the crazy demand we've been seeing all over the globe.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the 770 HOF, ABT recently posted a stellar review:
> http://alienbabeltech.com/main/galaxys-gtx-770-hall-fame-edition/
> 
> Just FYI.


That's a Beautiful white 770







, but i would have liked to see that reviewer push that GPU a lot more to show it's overclocking potential.... I mean only +15Mhz on the core? lol. I would have also liked to see the HOF at 399$, just for competitiveness in the price/performance market. At 450$ it's within the same territory as the MSI lightning and Classified, which are overpriced IMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was able to get 10374 on 3dmark11 with this. Highest stable I could get.


Link?









*BTW:* *Most Popular GPU Stats Updated* *399$ GPU's seem to sell the most*


----------



## pozativenrgy

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7289669


----------



## pozativenrgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's a Beautiful white 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but i would have liked to see that reviewer push that GPU a lot more to show it's overclocking potential.... I mean only +15Mhz on the core? lol. I would have also liked to see the HOF at 399$, just for competitiveness in the price/performance market. At 450$ it's within the same territory as the MSI lightning and Classified, which are overpriced IMO
> Link?


Yea, I think I overpaid and over bought for my needs. I got the 4GB Classified, up from a GTX 560. But I figured I wouldnt need another card for a couple years right?


----------



## pozativenrgy

Will MSI Afterburner work with my EVGA card?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7289669


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Yea, I think I overpaid and over bought for my needs. I got the 4GB Classified, up from a GTX 560. But I figured I wouldnt need another card for a couple years right?


Well, you're in the 12k Graphics score range now, and that's good in my opinion, and in regards to "future proofing", I always tell people that ask for 4gb or 2gb on a GK104/106 GPU that they should get the 2gb version, but people still do what they feel comfortable with lol.

I played Bf4 beta with MAX in-game and AA settings at 200% Scaling, which would be equal to 4k resolution on a single 2gb 770, and i still did not run out of V-ram, but instead, i ran out of RAW GPU power. Running out of V-ram would result in at least 1 FPS minimum lol

Frames, Time , Min, Max, Avg
10448, 513156, 8, 31, *20.4*

*EDIT:* Yes, MSI Afterburner will work on ANY GPU... You should do more research on GPU's. You'll be amazed at what you can google, that's how everybody learns


----------



## pozativenrgy

yea, just read an in-depth 2gb vs 4gb and I messed up. This was just my first high-end card purchase and I thought, just buy the most expensive I could


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> 
> 
> Was able to get 10374 on 3dmark11 with this. Highest stable I could get.


Have you trying unigine heaven 4.0 on those settings ? I was only able to get +50 on core on unigine heaven......


----------



## Dountoun

Hello people,

I am following this topic for a long time now and I just want to ask is there is any possibility to get the cooler of my Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 2GB HerculeZ X3 Ultra to work.

At the moment that big thing is doing almost nothing (i like that) because the temps aren't rising whatever i do









Stuck at the voltage limit









Is there any or will there be any possibility to avoid or erase the voltage limit on this card?

I hope there will be one









Thanks any way.


----------



## Hyrox

What are the recommended drivers for the 770 right now?

I've been having some pretty frequent and severe driver issues where my entire computer locks up and either blue screens, resets and says it recovered from a display driver issue, or the screens just go black.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dountoun*
> 
> Hello people,
> 
> I am following this topic for a long time now and I just want to ask is there is any possibility to get the cooler of my Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 2GB HerculeZ X3 Ultra to work.
> 
> At the moment that big thing is doing almost nothing (i like that) because the temps aren't rising whatever i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck at the voltage limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any or will there be any possibility to avoid or erase the voltage limit on this card?
> 
> I hope there will be one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks any way.


We have the same GPU. We'll just wait until the BIOS can be modded. I'd like to try it as soon as it is available.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerahat*
> 
> Have you trying unigine heaven 4.0 on those settings ? I was only able to get +50 on core on unigine heaven......


I believe he has a higher voltage limit that is why he can do over +50 on core... Sadly i cannot do more than +45 on my GPU due to voltage limitation at 1.2v.









Hopefully someone can give our GPU a love and support to at least unlock our voltage.







We are the lowest % user here and looking at the graph the owner list is just (2). lol









EDIT: Inno3D iChill GTX 770 user.


----------



## Ultisym

Well i was considering a pair of 7950s as I got them so cheap it was ridiculous, but as AMD can not get their head out of their collective rearends long enough to get the frame pacing isse while in crossfire and eyefinity fixed Second 770 on the way, should be in by Monday.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyrox*
> 
> What are the recommended drivers for the 770 right now?
> 
> I've been having some pretty frequent and severe driver issues where my entire computer locks up and either blue screens, resets and says it recovered from a display driver issue, or the screens just go black.


The Latest Nvidia Beta drivers should work just fine for you. Try them, and make sure you do a clean install








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Well i was considering a pair of 7950s as I got them so cheap it was ridiculous, but as AMD can not get their head out of their collective rearends long enough to get the frame pacing isse while in crossfire and eyefinity fixed Second 770 on the way, should be in by Monday.


Time for some SLI action i see!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Is it possible to turn off the white LEDs on the EVGA 770 Classy?


----------



## LearnIIBurn

I am loving my ASUS DCII 770 a whole bunch!

Doesn't seem like too many people are rocking it in this thread.

Anyone who has it getting sweet overclocks out of it?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> I am loving my ASUS DCII 770 a whole bunch!
> 
> Doesn't seem like too many people are rocking it in this thread.
> 
> Anyone who has it getting sweet overclocks out of it?


Yeah there are a few that are OCing this card. I havnt done anything to crazy with mine, other than order a second one ....be here tomorrow or Monday


----------



## LearnIIBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Yeah there are a few that are OCing this card. I havnt done anything to crazy with mine, other than order a second one ....be here tomorrow or Monday


Right on! I am about to throw down on a second as well. I've never ran SLI before so half of it will be the fun of it and the other half knowing that this card is a beast when paired up.

Looking forward to seeing your results!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> I am loving my ASUS DCII 770 a whole bunch!
> 
> Doesn't seem like too many people are rocking it in this thread.
> 
> Anyone who has it getting sweet overclocks out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there are a few that are OCing this card. I havnt done anything to crazy with mine, other than order a second one ....be here tomorrow or Monday
Click to expand...

I hear there is a way to unlock the voltage by doing some hard-wiring. You should contact *66racer* for more details, hopefully he can help you guys with a guide on how he did his.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Anyone try Skyn3t's modded BIOS yet? Is that MSI based BIOS compatible with any 2GB card, or only MSI models? I was going to give it a try but I wanted to be sure it would work with my EVGA SC ACX model.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Anyone try Skyn3t's modded BIOS yet? Is that MSI based BIOS compatible with any 2GB card, or only MSI models? I was going to give it a try but I wanted to be sure it would work with my EVGA SC ACX model.


I found out earlier that flashing my MSI 770 gaming with a 770 Lightning bios resulted in a greyed out TDP. I don't know if the same applies for others, but i could not use a different bios on my Gaming 770.


----------



## Beemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Is it possible to turn off the white LEDs on the EVGA 770 Classy?


Sadly no, you can put some tape over it but cant turn them off.

My Fire Strike Extreme score here
and Fire Strike score here
Power Target 115%, GPU+75, Memory +470 at 1.212v

Valley score is 2209
Same spec as above but Memory +480


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beemo*
> 
> Sadly no, you can put some tape over it but cant turn them off.
> 
> My Fire Strike Extreme score here
> and Fire Strike score here
> Power Target 115%, GPU+75, Memory +470 at 1.212v
> 
> Valley score is 2209
> Same spec as above but Memory +480


not bad







, but i expected those classified 770's to put up a good benching fight though


----------



## Beemo

Lol well I am not done yet









Quick and Dirty Here is a little voltage bump to 1.250, GPU +140 and Memory +500. Only 61 degrees above ambient so I am waiting on cooler weather to push harder. Plus I will be OCing my CPU here in a few so we will se what this baby can do, all on stock bios.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dountoun*
> 
> Hello people,
> 
> I am following this topic for a long time now and I just want to ask is there is any possibility to get the cooler of my Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 2GB HerculeZ X3 Ultra to work.
> 
> At the moment that big thing is doing almost nothing (i like that) because the temps aren't rising whatever i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck at the voltage limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any or will there be any possibility to avoid or erase the voltage limit on this card?
> 
> I hope there will be one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks any way.


I would have a look here it is software mods I couldn't say if it would work for you but worth looking at as I seen the results over at the Unigine Valley thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460-with-llc/0_20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Well i was considering a pair of 7950s as I got them so cheap it was ridiculous, but as AMD can not get their head out of their collective rearends long enough to get the frame pacing isse while in crossfire and eyefinity fixed Second 770 on the way, should be in by Monday.


I was wondering when you were going to get another card, that single 770 not pushing that 5760 x 1080 resolution








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LearnIIBurn*
> 
> I am loving my ASUS DCII 770 a whole bunch!
> 
> Doesn't seem like too many people are rocking it in this thread.
> 
> Anyone who has it getting sweet overclocks out of it?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire/0_20
66Racer has had his card up to 1500Mhz
I personally had mine to 1437Mhz bench stable
am currently deciding on a 24/7 OC but it seems about 1320Mhz @ 1.25v


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beemo*
> 
> Lol well I am not done yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and Dirty Here is a little voltage bump to 1.250, GPU +140 and Memory +500. Only 61 degrees above ambient so I am waiting on cooler weather to push harder. Plus I will be OCing my CPU here in a few so we will se what this baby can do, all on stock bios.


Oh, i see you've gotten to the 9000's







. Beat my Graphics score and i'll be super impressed with the classifieds!










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/956669


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh, i see you've gotten to the 9000's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Beat my Graphics score and i'll be super impressed with the classifieds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/956669


What is your GTX 770 model ?? Your score is super high and I still got 7 days to return my Gigabyte GV-N770OC-2GD


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerahat*
> 
> What is your GTX 770 model ?? Your score is super high and I still got 7 days to return my Gigabyte GV-N770OC-2GD


I have the MSI gaming 770 399$, and when i did not have unlocked voltage mod, I could only do 1346Mhz (benchmark stable), but with MSI Afterburner unlocked voltage mod, i can now do 1424Mhz @ 1.344mv (flunctuating voltage though)









The voltage mod does not work for the Gigabyte, and if i were you, i would return it and get something that is unlock-able for no extra cost







. If you have to add more money, and you already have above 1320Mhz OC, then just stick to your current GPU.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Hey dude how did you unlock the voltage? Im stuck at 1.212mv and Im getting only 1.345ghz


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I have the MSI gaming 770 399$, and when i did not have unlocked voltage mod, I could only do 1346Mhz (benchmark stable), but with MSI Afterburner unlocked voltage mod, i can now do 1424Mhz @ 1.344mv (flunctuating voltage though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage mod does not work for the Gigabyte, and if i were you, i would return it and get something that is unlock-able for no extra cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you have to add more money, and you already have above 1320Mhz OC, then just stick to your current GPU.


Is it this one ? (N770 TF 2GD5/OC).


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Hey dude how did you unlock the voltage? Im stuck at 1.212mv and Im getting only 1.345ghz


Use this tool and GUIDE =====> CLICK HERE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerahat*
> 
> Is it this one ? (N770 TF 2GD5/OC).


Yes, it is


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Use this tool and GUIDE =====> CLICK HERE
> Yes, it is


And this is off course on stock Bios ?


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Use this tool and GUIDE =====> CLICK HERE
> Yes, it is


As I can see the guide which you posted is for GTX 780 & Titan. But I am assuming that it also works on 770 gaming ?
One more question you are using a stock bios ? I would like to gather as many information as I can before sending back my Gigabyte.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Yea I tried that but it wouldnt work for me. Nor any other tool I found.
I applied the voltage and all. Looked at the tuts but it wouldnt budge it AB. Nothing would change.

Note I have a *EVGA* 770 2gb SC ACX (WC now)...


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Yea I tried that but it wouldnt work for me. Nor any other tool I found.
> I applied the voltage and all. Looked at the tuts but it wouldnt budge it AB. Nothing would change.
> 
> Note I have a *EVGA* 770 2gb SC ACX (WC now)...


I am on 14th page of the thread about unlocking the voltage control and as far as I can see Gigabyte and Evga got NCP4208 not NCP4206. That might be the problem.
MSI Gaming and lighting got NCP4206.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

ARRRGGGGGGH! I just wanna take advantage of my water cooling build otherwise its all in vain...


----------



## Ultisym

dp


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> ARRRGGGGGGH! I just wanna take advantage of my water cooling build otherwise its all in vain...


Ah bummer dude. But honestly 1320mhz vs 1420mhz isnt really noticable, you need fraps running to see a bump in numbers. Although it is "fun" gaming over 1400mhz just for the fact its much higher than stock.


----------



## pozativenrgy

So if your gaming at 1920*1080 and dont plan on increasing resolution for some time, why would you pick the 770 over the 760?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Help me understand this please.

Here is a Firestrike bench from 10/5 right after I got my new 770. I was planning to use this as a base comparison as I begin to OC the rig with the new gpu.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/945268

As you can see my EVGA 770 Classy (4GB) is running at the factory clock speeds.

In this Firestrike bench from yesterday I've bump the cpu up a bit and double my memory. I didn't even begin to adjust the gpu, but my core clock and memory clock speeds both changed.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/975335

I'm not too overly concerned about the change in the memory speed. I wish I could explain it, but it's not a major change. The core clock on my gpu seems to have dropped dramatically though, yet my benchmark score is higher than the base.

I'm fairly new to benchmarking and I can't explain this. Can someone help me understand this?


----------



## Caldeio

Your CPU is bottlenecking your card. Same thing here but I get half your score on cpu. I think with a 4770k I can get to 9k easy... 8799 now.

I just did a north bridge over clock and now get 110fps in tomb raider on ultra. I'll test ultimate w/2msaa in a bit......and I got a 48 and 67.5 on ultimate. Average of 3 runs from now on.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Yea I tried that but it wouldnt work for me. Nor any other tool I found.
> I applied the voltage and all. Looked at the tuts but it wouldnt budge it AB. Nothing would change.
> 
> Note I have a *EVGA* 770 2gb SC ACX (WC now)...


I had the same problem this is a bug that AB will not report any voltage above 1.215v you have to use a multi meter to check voltage.
I guessed when I had raised my voltage it had worked because of the higher OC achieved


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I had the same problem this is a bug that AB will not report any voltage above 1.215v you have to use a multi meter to check voltage.
> I guessed when I had raised my voltage it had worked because of the higher OC achieved


Are you using the same card as me? How would you test it with a multimeter... I have one handy.


----------



## feznz

sorry I got a Asus Dcuii I had a look at your build log so nice build BTW








I know there is a way of unlocking voltage on the classy so I presume you can on a AC2 I just cannot verify it


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Yea it's frustrating ... :/ tested the multimeter on the board would show up with the correct voltage?
How would you do this?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Help me understand this please.
> 
> Here is a Firestrike bench from 10/5 right after I got my new 770. I was planning to use this as a base comparison as I begin to OC the rig with the new gpu.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/945268
> 
> As you can see my EVGA 770 Classy (4GB) is running at the factory clock speeds.
> 
> In this Firestrike bench from yesterday I've bump the cpu up a bit and double my memory. I didn't even begin to adjust the gpu, but my core clock and memory clock speeds both changed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/975335
> 
> I'm not too overly concerned about the change in the memory speed. I wish I could explain it, but it's not a major change. The core clock on my gpu seems to have dropped dramatically though, yet my benchmark score is higher than the base.
> 
> I'm fairly new to benchmarking and I can't explain this. Can someone help me understand this?


What are your scores under fires strike extreme?


----------



## pozativenrgy

So guys, unfortunately I must bow out. I returned my 770 for a 760. I just was just wasting vram


----------



## Ultisym

Their both in, time for some test and tune tomorrow.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> sorry I got a Asus Dcuii I had a look at your build log so nice build BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there is a way of unlocking voltage on the classy so I presume you can on a AC2 I just cannot verify it


I forgot that you had the ASUS cards; for some reason I was thinking you had the Giga cards !?! How's the "Valley" SLI wars going, who's on top now you or Beni?
-Davis


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Yea it's frustrating ... :/ tested the multimeter on the board would show up with the correct voltage?
> How would you do this?


I am not familiar with those cards sorry I had quick look but I couldn't give an accurate answer on how to check it.
But I was wondering if you had tried to OC some more even though the MSI hack didn't seem to work because it may have again I am not familiar with this OV method

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I forgot that you had the ASUS cards; for some reason I was thinking you had the Giga cards !?! How's the "Valley" SLI wars going, who's on top now you or Beni?
> -Davis


I am waiting for the Texas winter if there is such a thing I am sure Benni is going to have an attempt, I had the advantage of winter here in NZ, I am working on another attempt for when winter comes this way again, and I don't care if I blow up my cards Because the
R9 290s will be here hopefully pushing a reasonable price out of the top GPUs, it doesn't feel right not being able to max out the settings in BF4 I have decided "high settings" is where it is at for me Ultra is a little stuttery at times @ 5760 x 1080


----------



## wfor1pilot

Have you thought about reflashing the Bios just incase you have a corrupt bios since you seem fine on the LN2 Bios?
They have a great collection here http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/[/quote]

Sorry (this is an old post) but, I wanted to do a: "follow up".
On my original card: MSI had me flash the BIOS several times. Extract the BIOS and email it to them and after no-resolve; then they sent me out a "Brand New" MSI 770L just about the time driver 331.40 came out. Roughly 3 weeks ago..
Unfortunately the card I received still had issues: 1. It would not run through Heaven 4.0 w/o "micro-stutter" / Driver crash / recover - micro-stutter / driver crash (wash, rinse, repeat). I also had problems running various games: BF3, Cry2 & 3, and Metro 2033 & Metro LL (BFBC, Sniper Elite v2 (only had artifacts, no crashes), Sniper Ghost warrior - no problems, COD Black OPS - no problems).

I kept up w/ the "rant" that the new card also had issues. They first suggested I re-load widows (win/7 64bit), which I had a SanDisk Extreme 240Gb sitting around; so (without wiping out all of my stuff "Samsung 840 512Mb Pro" and doing a "total backup"), I did a complete win/driver install; only loaded Heaven 4.0 and Cry2 & 3 (which I knew I had previous problems with). Still in the same system (see my "Rig sig").

They then asked if it was possibly a problem w/ my PSU & to try the card on another system: so, I pulled the MB out of my old Rig (Antec 900) no way was the Lightning going to fit in there; so, I setup a "test rig" to further test the card.
Test Rig specs:
ASUS P5K3
Intel E8600 3.33Ghz core 2 duo
Crucial 2x4Gb Ballistic / 8Gb total DDR3-10666
Raidmax RX-850SS PSU
Samsung F3 (hd103sj) 1Tb Hdd
Samsung 245t 1900x1080 S-PVA monitor

With the "test Rig" I encountered the same exact problems. Heaven 4.0 stutter / driver not responding / recover / driver crash / recover: Vid link here: 




Cry 2 & 3 would play for a few minutes (didn't bother w/ BF3 since the "test rig" is running on WiFi > would take a day or more to install it).

With the 2nd card and the same exact issues I got so frustrated I went out and purchased an EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX. I installed the EVGA (in the "test rig") and "poof" all of the problems went away: Runs Heaven 4.0 w/o any stutter. Runs Cry 2 & 3 w/o any issues (for hours). So, I put the EVGA card back in my original system: (still on the SanDisk Extreme) and no problems.

Finally: I kept the EVGA card in my original system and hooked up my "old" Samsung 840 SSD (BTW: the 840 smokes the SanDisk Extreme / another time - another thread); and even w/ all of my original programs: (MS office 2010, MS security essentials, Malware "anti-malware" bytes PRO, IE 10.0, Firefox, Adobe Photoshop, Ulead Photo Impact, CyberLink Power DVD / Blu-ray, Steam, Origin, Aiessoft Burning software, (I could go on for a few more lines) lots of other software, but: you get the point ! the EVGA card runs everything w/o any problems..!

I today, received a "new" RMA to send back the 2nd card and they are sending out yet a 3rd card. It's been a game of "jumping through hoops" but, MSI is hanging in there w/ sending me out yet another card and daily email support!

At this point: I'm not (that happy) w/ the EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX card: it keeps the "temps low" but, at the cost of some very loud fans. My benchmarks are nearly the same: The MSI 770L running @ 1241-1254Mhz / EVGA running @ 1183Mhz. I get 94.4Fps out of the MSI Lightning and 94.0Fps out of the EVGA card. Neither card running over 63C temps.
Either will run the gams I play @ 1920x1080 / the only difference is the: 1. Sound - EVGA / Loud. 2. MSI - quite but; with random crashes and no resolve in sight.

Not sure if I should just keep the EVGA (until the next "upgrade cycle") sucker works. Take my chances w/ the latest MSI Lightning that they send me. Or, just sell the new MSI 770L (when I receive it) on ebay? At this point between the two cards I've got (with shipping and taxes) more then $900.00 dollars tied up in this problem.


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Help me understand this please.
> 
> Here is a Firestrike bench from 10/5 right after I got my new 770. I was planning to use this as a base comparison as I begin to OC the rig with the new gpu.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/945268
> 
> As you can see my EVGA 770 Classy (4GB) is running at the factory clock speeds.
> 
> In this Firestrike bench from yesterday I've bump the cpu up a bit and double my memory. I didn't even begin to adjust the gpu, but my core clock and memory clock speeds both changed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/975335
> 
> I'm not too overly concerned about the change in the memory speed. I wish I could explain it, but it's not a major change. The core clock on my gpu seems to have dropped dramatically though, yet my benchmark score is higher than the base.
> 
> I'm fairly new to benchmarking and I can't explain this. Can someone help me understand this?


I got almost the same problem check my score : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1388164?
Core clock 540 ??!! Maximum turbo clock 1600 ?? what the hell is that ? I got GPU on 1300 and CPU on 4800.....


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, will my PSU handle two 770's in SLI? I might be getting a pretty great deal from a friend that I am thinking of diving into. Not sure if my current rig is suitable for them though. I searched online for some indication of what the 770's chug, but from what I ready my PSU should technically be alright. I wanted to hear from all of you though to make sure.


----------



## malmental

Aerocool V12XT 800 is kinda old now but you should be alright.


----------



## Lhino

Thanks! Yeah my overall rig is showing its age. It still runs great, but I am thinking about getting an entirely new PC next year when I have the cash and the new CPUs are out. The 770's will just be a great boost for the moment until I can build a better rig around them. They should last for a good long while.


----------



## malmental

agreed, also (not knowing what your cooling situation) you might upgrade your CPU cooler
and I know the i7-950 can go above 4.0GHz..


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> agreed, also (not knowing what your cooling situation) you might upgrade your CPU cooler
> and I know the i7-950 can go above 4.0GHz..


Oh that's strange, I could have sworn I had the cooling mentioned in the rig the last time I checked haha, I am running a Noctua NH-D14 air cooler. I should be able to hit 4.2 Ghz then, right? I will just need to check a proper tutorial again as I haven't OC'ed in a while. My RAM in which case should be able to get up to 2000Mhz (they are a 2000 Mhz model, but they were limited to 1866 Mhz as the CPU was not above 4Ghz when I did the original OC).


----------



## malmental

it's morning time and I must have missed your cooling in your sig rig...


----------



## Lhino

Oh no I edited it after you pointed that out. You didn't miss anything haha.


----------



## malmental




----------



## Dountoun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I would have a look here it is software mods I couldn't say if it would work for you but worth looking at as I seen the results over at the Unigine Valley thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20


THAT IS WORKING!!!







:thumb:









Thank you very much!!!

I can finally OC my card above limits









Just follow all steps and it will work. Only Afterburner shows the right voltages, GPU-z doesn't get higher then 1.2V









But now my gpu limits on its Power Limit


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dountoun*
> 
> THAT IS WORKING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!!
> 
> I can finally OC my card above limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just follow all steps and it will work. Only Afterburner shows the right voltages, GPU-z doesn't get higher then 1.2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now my gpu limits on its Power Limit


What is your make ? and results ?


----------



## Dountoun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerahat*
> 
> What is your make ? and results ?


Do you mean the score of Firestrike?

Well about that, getting just over 6000 points, but i can do higher without that Power limit...
Thanks tot the power limit my core gets stuck at 1150Mhz









My gpu: Inno3d Ichill GTX770 2GB


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dountoun*
> 
> Do you mean the score of Firestrike?
> 
> Well about that, getting just over 6000 points, but i can do higher without that Power limit...
> Thanks tot the power limit my core gets stuck at 1150Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gpu: Inno3d Ichill GTX770 2GB


What voltage are you using? The higher the voltage, the higher the TDP goes (from my experience).


----------



## Dountoun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What voltage are you using? The higher the voltage, the higher the TDP goes (from my experience).


I got my Voltage on 1300mV
Power Limit at max on 106%
Core Clock +100 (rises with steps of +13 so actually its +91)

Is there something i can do to remove that power limit? Like a new bios?

I can't modify the power limit on the bios with Kerpler bios tweaker.


----------



## 66racer

Boy bf4 is making my 770 cry lol, im still betting drivers will make things a bit better but this is what I got

Seige of shanghai 64player ultra
1463mhz 7800mhz memory
driver 331.40 beta
average 70.2fps min 41.0fps max 125fps
I think my k/d was 11/6 at this point, dont recall but was aggressive on land


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

1463mhz!! How! Ugh I'm starting to hate my evga 770. Bloody ncp4208...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Boy bf4 is making my 770 cry lol, im still betting drivers will make things a bit better but this is what I got
> 
> Seige of shanghai 64player ultra
> 1463mhz 7800mhz memory
> driver 331.40 beta
> average 70.2fps min 41.0fps max 125fps
> I think my k/d was 11/6 at this point, dont recall but was aggressive on land
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dayum







.... 22 mins benchmark. Have you tried 200% scaling? That's 4K lol... I got this without major combat @ 1372Mhz . I just laugh at people that say 2gb V-ram is not enough for BF4 at 1080p







, and i can run 4k...

I mean... why would Nvidia keep producing 2gb Video cards if they know they would be obsolete?


----------



## theturbofd

Added something new to my rig


EVGA GTX 770 ACX


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

So I dropped 5Mhz on the core to +115 and raised the memory speed to +480 and got P17666 (Tripple 6's spooky) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7305399 vs P17683 http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/3610#post_20926679 Probably those voltage limitations



-also looking at other results with the same overclock with the 770's on a better CPU like a 3960k overclocked you can raise it bar none to P19000+ easy, I'm going to be waiting on the next gen of CPU's to be released for my next upgrade as well as over volt the cards a little later on, that should give me a little bit extra juice to play with









-Oh well DesktopDoctorNZ at least those 770's are going to have a long life expectancy from that low voltage (Like they intended)


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> What are your scores under fires strike extreme?


I think I figured out my problem. I uninstalled my drivers and then did a clean install. Now my stock speeds are registering consistently in benchmarks so I can have a good basis for comparison as I move forward.

Here are my Firestrike extreme scores.

This one is my base that I took today.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/984712

This is one from yesterday with the messed up settings that didn't make sense.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/975196


----------



## Beemo

Lol that makes more sense, I was stumped how you pulled a 3802 score only running 757MHz. Sometimes I notice my GPU will not boost and I have to restart Precision X.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> 1463mhz!! How! Ugh I'm starting to hate my evga 770. Bloody ncp4208...


I have an asus so I had to do the hardware mod with a potentiometer since I dont have an asus extreme mobo. bf3 can do 1463mhz at 1.395v, on bf4 I needed 1.405v. At my old voltage I had a direct x crash, guessing it was gpu unstable but still think it could be that the drivers for bf4 arent perfected yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Dayum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... 22 mins benchmark. Have you tried 200% scaling? That's 4K lol... I got this without major combat @ 1372Mhz . I just laugh at people that say 2gb V-ram is not enough for BF4 at 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and i can run 4k...
> 
> I mean... why would Nvidia keep producing 2gb Video cards if they know they would be obsolete?


Im gonna try that out. I didnt realise I can change the scale in-game. I thought it needed to be done on the monitor.

edit:
Are you playing it in windowed mode or fullscreen at 200% scale? I had a few crashes when I switched it to fullscreen with 200% on my current oc and it was a memory error on the 770....think the memory oc didnt like it. 100% stock went full screen, so now gonna try gpu core only, if that plays I will ramp the memory oc up slowly. Never had this issue before lol


----------



## Ultisym




----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have an asus so I had to do the hardware mod with a potentiometer since I dont have an asus extreme mobo. bf3 can do 1463mhz at 1.395v, on bf4 I needed 1.405v. At my old voltage I had a direct x crash, guessing it was gpu unstable but still think it could be that the drivers for bf4 arent perfected yet.
> Im gonna try that out. I didnt realise I can change the scale in-game. I thought it needed to be done on the monitor.
> 
> edit:
> *Are you playing it in windowed mode or fullscreen at 200% scale?* I had a few crashes when I switched it to fullscreen with 200% on my current oc and it was a memory error on the 770....think the memory oc didnt like it. 100% stock went full screen, so now gonna try gpu core only, if that plays I will ramp the memory oc up slowly. Never had this issue before lol


Definitely fullscreen lol... It looked like a slideshow







... BTW what do you get on Firestirke extreme?

I get this at 1424Mhz


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/956564
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ooooh Shiny!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I figured out a way to cover up those white LED lights.


----------



## 66racer

Okay so played bf4 with 200% scaling and 1463mhz/7800mhz but got this error about memory--


Removed my memory oc and played at 1463mhz/7000mhz, 200% scaling, no msaa, will 4x msaa it wasnt very smooth. This was actually playable but not good enough for a 120hz,


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Okay so played bf4 with 200% scaling and 1463mhz/7800mhz but got this error about memory--
> 
> 
> Removed my memory oc and played at 1463mhz/7000mhz, 200% scaling, no msaa, will 4x msaa it wasnt very smooth. This was actually playable but not good enough for a 120hz,


Oh... You're out of virtual memory, lol, I have 12gb of ram, and you only have 8, maybe that plays a role as to why i don't run out of memory on 2gb 770... IDK







... I used to have 16gb of memory, but one Ram gave up and i didn't have the strength for RMA


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh... You're out of virtual memory, lol, I have 12gb of ram, and you only have 8, maybe that plays a role as to why i don't run out of memory on 2gb 770... IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I used to have 16gb of memory, but one Ram gave up and i didn't have the strength for RMA


Oh you know what I changed the size to 1024MB of my virtual memory since im on a 120GB SSD....maybe I will allocate more and try again lol

Well did it with 200% scale and full ultra at 1463mhz and 7200mhz, most I could do without that crash. I closed out before I did a screen of the AB data logging but it was:

average 17fps min 10fps max 26fps

I think I will increase my VM and see if that helps lol

Ok update (didnt want to do a new post)
Changed my virtual memory from 1024MB to 2048MB and could play without the crash on my 1463mhz7800mhz overclock....crazy so +rep Benny, thought it was gpu memory crash not virtual.

Here is the screen. Think I need to flash my bios and give it more power since I pegged 112% a few times.

This is with crazy gameplay, helicopter crashing in front of me and trying to defend the base, died 3 times i think before ending the fraps run, its just not playable and it irritates me, but did knife someone lol
ave 17.7fps min 8fps max 31fps


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Have you thought about reflashing the Bios just incase you have a corrupt bios since you seem fine on the LN2 Bios?
> They have a great collection here http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/
> 
> Sorry (this is an old post) but, I wanted to do a: "follow up".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On my original card: MSI had me flash the BIOS several times. Extract the BIOS and email it to them and after no-resolve; then they sent me out a "Brand New" MSI 770L just about the time driver 331.40 came out. Roughly 3 weeks ago..
> Unfortunately the card I received still had issues: 1. It would not run through Heaven 4.0 w/o "micro-stutter" / Driver crash / recover - micro-stutter / driver crash (wash, rinse, repeat). I also had problems running various games: BF3, Cry2 & 3, and Metro 2033 & Metro LL (BFBC, Sniper Elite v2 (only had artifacts, no crashes), Sniper Ghost warrior - no problems, COD Black OPS - no problems).
> 
> I kept up w/ the "rant" that the new card also had issues. They first suggested I re-load widows (win/7 64bit), which I had a SanDisk Extreme 240Gb sitting around; so (without wiping out all of my stuff "Samsung 840 512Mb Pro" and doing a "total backup"), I did a complete win/driver install; only loaded Heaven 4.0 and Cry2 & 3 (which I knew I had previous problems with). Still in the same system (see my "Rig sig").
> 
> They then asked if it was possibly a problem w/ my PSU & to try the card on another system: so, I pulled the MB out of my old Rig (Antec 900) no way was the Lightning going to fit in there; so, I setup a "test rig" to further test the card.
> Test Rig specs:
> ASUS P5K3
> Intel E8600 3.33Ghz core 2 duo
> Crucial 2x4Gb Ballistic / 8Gb total DDR3-10666
> Raidmax RX-850SS PSU
> Samsung F3 (hd103sj) 1Tb Hdd
> Samsung 245t 1900x1080 S-PVA monitor
> 
> With the "test Rig" I encountered the same exact problems. Heaven 4.0 stutter / driver not responding / recover / driver crash / recover: Vid link here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry 2 & 3 would play for a few minutes (didn't bother w/ BF3 since the "test rig" is running on WiFi > would take a day or more to install it).
> 
> With the 2nd card and the same exact issues I got so frustrated I went out and purchased an EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX. I installed the EVGA (in the "test rig") and "poof" all of the problems went away: Runs Heaven 4.0 w/o any stutter. Runs Cry 2 & 3 w/o any issues (for hours). So, I put the EVGA card back in my original system: (still on the SanDisk Extreme) and no problems.
> 
> Finally: I kept the EVGA card in my original system and hooked up my "old" Samsung 840 SSD (BTW: the 840 smokes the SanDisk Extreme / another time - another thread); and even w/ all of my original programs: (MS office 2010, MS security essentials, Malware "anti-malware" bytes PRO, IE 10.0, Firefox, Adobe Photoshop, Ulead Photo Impact, CyberLink Power DVD / Blu-ray, Steam, Origin, Aiessoft Burning software, (I could go on for a few more lines) lots of other software, but: you get the point ! the EVGA card runs everything w/o any problems..!
> 
> I today, received a "new" RMA to send back the 2nd card and they are sending out yet a 3rd card. It's been a game of "jumping through hoops" but, MSI is hanging in there w/ sending me out yet another card and daily email support!
> 
> At this point: I'm not (that happy) w/ the EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX card: it keeps the "temps low" but, at the cost of some very loud fans. My benchmarks are nearly the same: The MSI 770L running @ 1241-1254Mhz / EVGA running @ 1183Mhz. I get 94.4Fps out of the MSI Lightning and 94.0Fps out of the EVGA card. Neither card running over 63C temps.
> Either will run the gams I play @ 1920x1080 / the only difference is the: 1. Sound - EVGA / Loud. 2. MSI - quite but; with random crashes and no resolve in sight.
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should just keep the EVGA (until the next "upgrade cycle") sucker works. Take my chances w/ the latest MSI Lightning that they send me. Or, just sell the new MSI 770L (when I receive it) on ebay? At this point between the two cards I've got (with shipping and taxes) more then $900.00 dollars tied up in this problem.


Actually I appreciate a follow up so +1 for that
Sometimes it is good to read about others problems but most importantly the solution for the education of the rest of us








Well maybe not a complete solution but the causes of artifacts and crashes to be truthful I thought it was user error not the fault of the card(s) but you proved me wrong by buying another brand of GTX 770 and without a doubt extinguished the problem.

But you know what they say if ain't broke don't touch it
and lightning never strikes twice but in your case I would hate you to prove us wrong and have it strike 3 times








I personally would sell the unopened MSI lightning even though it is quieter I believe you will recoup more money for that than the EVGA.
Also lifetime guarantee with the EVGA.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Oh you know what I changed the size to 1024MB of my virtual memory since im on a 120GB SSD....maybe I will allocate more and try again lol
> 
> Well did it with 200% scale and full ultra at 1463mhz and 7200mhz, most I could do without that crash. I closed out before I did a screen of the AB data logging but it was:
> 
> average 17fps min 10fps max 26fps
> 
> I think I will increase my VM and see if that helps lol
> 
> Ok update (didnt want to do a new post)
> Changed my virtual memory from 1024MB to 2048MB and could play without the crash on my 1463mhz7800mhz overclock....crazy so +rep Benny, thought it was gpu memory crash not virtual.
> 
> Here is the screen. Think I need to flash my bios and give it more power since I pegged 112% a few times.
> 
> This is with crazy gameplay, helicopter crashing in front of me and trying to defend the base, died 3 times i think before ending the fraps run, its just not playable and it irritates me, but did knife someone lol
> ave 17.7fps min 8fps max 31fps


This is what i also get in combat at 200% with tanks shooting at me and stuff like that lol

*200% Everything MAX*

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
10448, 513156, 8, 31, *20.4*


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is what i also get in combat at 200% with tanks shooting at me and stuff like that lol
> 
> *200% Everything MAX*
> 
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 10448, 513156, 8, 31, *20.4*


Im thinking it might be my power target isnt high enough at 1465mhz since Im getting 112% when my max is 110%, that maybe your 3770k cpu advantage? Our min/max seem the same but average is higher on yours either just the game play variation or your system.

Im trying to get nvflash working, forgot what I used last time I flashed something but nvflash is being a pain. Gonna look up some directions now lol


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im thinking it might be my power target isnt high enough at 1465mhz since Im getting 112% when my max is 110%, that maybe your 3770k cpu advantage? Our min/max seem the same but average is higher on yours either just the game play variation or your system.
> 
> Im trying to get nvflash working, forgot what I used last time I flashed something but nvflash is being a pain. Gonna look up some directions now lol


 Gpu Tweaks.zip 880k .zip file

this will do it in windows 64bit
don't need to use the usb boot drive that is for windows 8


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Gpu Tweaks.zip 880k .zip file
> 
> this will do it in windows 64bit
> don't need to use the usb boot drive that is for windows 8


Lol just pm'd you about this. That is the same version I am using, I even tried -4 -5 -6 but it says it cant erase eeprom
-
edit: think I might have gotten it, did the --protectoff option and seemed to take, gonna restart and hope I get 200%


----------



## ds84

Btw, how to fully and cleanly remove old drivers?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol just pm'd you about this. That is the same version I am using, I even tried -4 -5 -6 but it says it cant erase eeprom
> -
> edit: think I might have gotten it, did the --protectoff option and seemed to take, gonna restart and hope I get 200%



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Btw, how to fully and cleanly remove old drivers?


I use this
http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4266-driver-sweeper.html
but this is the preferred method
http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers/0_20


----------



## 66racer

love having the power target uncapped, finished a 1515mhz valley run at 1.458v....60.4fps average, need to tune some more before I post in the valley thread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Btw, how to fully and cleanly remove old drivers?


Here ya go....I havent seen a performance increase doing this btw, its just I guess if switching to amd or something.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im thinking it might be my power target isnt high enough at 1465mhz since Im getting 112% when my max is 110%, that maybe your 3770k cpu advantage? Our min/max seem the same but average is higher on yours either just the game play variation or your system.
> 
> Im trying to get nvflash working, forgot what I used last time I flashed something but nvflash is being a pain. Gonna look up some directions now lol


It could be gameplay, and it could also be my CPU idk...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It could be gameplay, and it could also be my CPU idk...


Yeah thats always been the tough thing comparing any multiplayer game. With msaa off though its pretty decent. Now that I flashed the bios I wanna compare graphics quality with 100% scale ultra vs 200% and no msaa. I swore there was a difference but could have been me lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> I tried with skyn3t modded vbios for gtx770 and with Rbby modded bios that he sent me on pm...
> 
> In both cases after flashing bios, power limit slider is greyed out...
> 
> Is it possible that my gtx770 lightning is a wierd revision?


Bios was for testing only , I never knew that you going to try it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios Nvdia GTX 770 release 10/06/2013
> Flash it at your won risk , if you care about my work give me feedback so I can keep improving it.
> 
> skyn3t-770-vbios-rev1.zip 460k .zip file
> 
> 
> vBios Nvdia GTX 770
> Based on MSI Lithing
> Bios version 80.10.B4.00.0D
> Base clock 1150.0Mhz
> Voltage - adjustable to 1.212V
> Default power target = 100% 340W by slide 150% 451W
> Fan idle 20%
> Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> Clocks are stock, GPU idles normally at 2d voltage
> Boost Disable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Flash tip's and trick's*
> 
> When you do
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pop up message will show up to choose which GPU you want to flash.
> Than you type
> 
> 0 >> First GPU,
> 1 >> Second GPU,
> 2 >> Third GPU and
> 3 >> Forth GPU.
> This choose message only pop's up if you have multiple GPU'S
> If you have single GPU it does it automatically.
> 
> *Side note*
> If you have a bad flash and cannot flash the GPU again with those command
> 
> nvflash -6
> nvflash -4 -5 -6
> nvflash -override -6
> *This command*
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6
> Will override all those tree command above and force the flash to the first GPU. Just remember to change the instance # by follow, 0, 1, 2, 3 .
> 
> Nvflash For Windows. and DOS
> For any GPU Brand. no more error messages .
> 
> nvflash_windows_5.142.zip 354k .zip file
> 
> 
> nvflash_dos_5.136.zip 435k .zip file
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> Do at your own risk! I am NOT responsible if anything goes wrong! You have been warned.
> 
> I decide to put all this files together to make our life easy.
> 
> !Awlways backup your stock bios before flash vbios.
> Nvflash For Windows and Dos
> 
> 1st - step
> Extract the nvflash files to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash
> save the BIOS file to C:\ or C:\Users\YourUserName\Desktop\Nvflash
> 
> 2st - step
> Nvflash --protectoff
> "This will disable the bios prottection in order to save or flash bios"
> 
> 3st - step
> Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
> "This will save the stock bios or vbios"
> 
> 4st - step
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom
> "This will flash the modified vBios or stock bios"
> 
> Enjoy! flashing.
> 
> nvflash - -list to know each card index number
> nvflash -version -i1 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 1
> nvflash - -save -i1 gtx780_1.rom to save original titan bios of card 1 to file
> nvflash -version -i2 to know the bios version (and some other info) of card number 2
> nvflash - -save -i2 gtx780_2.rom to save original 780 bios of card 2 to file
> nvflash - -protectoff to turn off any write protection error message
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 1
> nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom to flash the custom bios to card 2
> 
> 
> 
> best
> skyn3t


Is anyone flashed this bios here? I never got any feedback. is any one going to help me finishing the 770 vbios, this is the only bios i have not done 100% yet. I stopped because none of you guys has pushed me to get it done, only two person I have talked about it lately was 66racer and feznz.


----------



## maestrobg

i tried to flash with this bios skyn3t.... and you know what happened,,,, In deed i flashed my ln2 bios with this yours bios.... and get corrupted ln2 bios... should I try to flash my stock bios with this your bios???


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> i tried to flash with this bios skyn3t.... and you know what happened,,,, In deed i flashed my ln2 bios with this yours bios.... and get corrupted ln2 bios... should I try to flash my stock bios with this your bios???


you got PM


----------



## yarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Bios was for testing only , I never knew that you going to try it.
> Is anyone flashed this bios here? I never got any feedback. is any one going to help me finishing the 770 vbios, this is the only bios i have not done 100% yet. I stopped because none of you guys has pushed me to get it done, only two person I have talked about it lately was 66racer and feznz.


i tried that bios the other day on my lightnings and it didnt work like windows didnt recognize the cards even after i reinstall the nvidia drivers, if you want i can send you the bios that came with my lightnings


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yarly*
> 
> i tried that bios the other day on my lightnings and it didnt work like windows didnt recognize the cards even after i reinstall the nvidia drivers, if you want i can send you the bios that came with my lightnings


I was waiting to one feedback about this issue, looks like 770 and 760 has the same thing when I unlock the second voltage below the 1.212v mV

You got Pm


----------



## mfranco702

wow!! what have I missed in this thread..... I want to push my 770 SLI to some decent clocks and I dont know where to start now









any walk though would be appreciated.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Bios was for testing only , I never knew that you going to try it.
> Is anyone flashed this bios here? I never got any feedback. is any one going to help me finishing the 770 vbios, this is the only bios i have not done 100% yet. I stopped because none of you guys has pushed me to get it done, only two person I have talked about it lately was 66racer and feznz.



I thought I would do a log for BF4 5760x1080 @ "high settings" 1411-1424Mhz I hit 95% power target
I a modified Bios did not help me or is there something I am missing?
I am sure the bios modifications helped Titans and 780s because I believe they almost hit PT on stock settings correct me if I am wrong
I am sure Nvidia have left a lot more head space for the tried and tested GK104 But I believe The GK110 has yet to prove if it should be unlocked further from factory.


----------



## maestrobg

guys how can you reach 200 % power limit?

I tried several modded bioses on my gtx770 lightning and anyone could get me over 109% ...

every time after flashin viwt modded bioses, i got greyed out slider for power target...

anyone??


----------



## 66racer

Skyn3t--
I haven't tried those yet since I thought they were for msi specifically.


----------



## Caldeio

If you made a 4gb version, I'd try it..anything to get higher than 102% power ref. I'm willing to help anyone try and unlock the 4208 voltage controller.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> I thought I would do a log for BF4 5760x1080 @ "high settings" 1411-1424Mhz I hit 95% power target
> I a modified Bios did not help me or is there something I am missing?
> I am sure the bios modifications helped Titans and 780s because I believe they almost hit PT on stock settings correct me if I am wrong
> I am sure Nvidia have left a lot more head space for the tried and tested GK104 But I believe The GK110 has yet to prove if it should be unlocked further from factory.


@ 780 if you don't have it modded bios you are very limited to to any high clocks and be stable at it. The gain is much over the stock. but many found not much gain because they have a weak GPU. This is the problem with some ppl they don't face that they have a weak GPU. You are righr about the Power target in the 780/Titan at stock we hit the wall at 1215 Mhz and start to throttle.

with boost disable gain are between +13 to +39 score gain about +200 marks and Up. it does make you bench running a flat line when you set the core where you want. no drops during bench "only when bench changes the # stage" many of was have and memory weak, 760 and 770 has the best OC memory around, our GPU are very binned in terms of memory.

I did sent you a rev 3 of my vBios based on MSI lighting LN2, It can be flashed on DCII but I don't know if it will behave like DCII bios, it should because the value of voltage and power limit is the same. it only changes the % for ex: 109% some GPU to 115% on another.

but let me explain something here that i had to







they heads to understand it.

Many GPU has different slide on "Power Limit" is for fact 109% to 200% "aka 300% on AB"
the same amount of Power TDP 200% to 300% % can be on 109% , ppl thinkg the more slide the more juice it has, NO they are wrong, I can set "900" TDP on 100% or 300%. I was had that talk with FtW420 a few days ago about it cuz many ppl was drive me nuts about it, but happy now that everyone there had understand how it work's. so before we get to the Power limit we do need to know how the bios itself work because it must be set depends on the usage and feedback , I cannot just raise everything up and expect to be the best.

Too much voltage throttle , less voltage throttle too, same for Power limit. it apply for GPU and CPU, who know how OC works would agree with me. I'm not saying this is your case but many around here. this is why and how ppl in the 780 thread support others , right now I don't need to give support at the 780/classy/titan thread everyone there know how it works and give tyhe support for noobs or even the experienced users "even me get's help"









I'm here because you and all put me here not because I come alone.

support and feedback is the most important thing in a community. no difference between you and me.

lol I think I had spoke too much yeah...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Skyn3t--
> I haven't tried those yet since I thought they were for msi specifically.


Hey, since you guys are hotwire I will cook the DCII for both of you. i will pm both of you with the DCII modded.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey, since you guys are hotwire I will cook the DCII for both of you. i will pm both of you with the DCII modded.


Well I am controlling voltage with a potentiometer since I dont have hotwire support on my motherboard. I am currently on a bios that feznz sent me which has a 200% slide. I just installed it yesterday and am tuning my overclock. starting at 1476 and now up to 1502mhz. Using valley since thats the benchmark I seem to like the most right now.

Your right though, voltage and power target are a balancing act. If you just set it to max I think it can allow things to get unstable. Im trying to tune everything to have as less voltage and power target as needed to finish a stable run.

Basically sounds like I can use your msi lightning bios right?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well I am controlling voltage with a potentiometer since I dont have hotwire support on my motherboard. I am currently on a bios that feznz sent me which has a 200% slide. I just installed it yesterday and am tuning my overclock. starting at 1476 and now up to 1502mhz. Using valley since thats the benchmark I seem to like the most right now.
> 
> Your right though, voltage and power target are a balancing act. If you just set it to max I think it can allow things to get unstable. Im trying to tune everything to have as less voltage and power target as needed to finish a stable run.
> 
> Basically sounds like I can use your msi lightning bios right?


yes you can.


----------



## Caldeio

Hit 47.3fps/1977score in Valley. +1400mem and still ways to go but I so cpu bottlenecked right now, I can back it off too +1250 and get 47fps. It's not worth it until I get a more powerful cpu to oc anymore.



--edit--
Did my artic silver cermique thermal paste and polished my cpu cooler base and made it level. Well I guess now I'm hitting 49.6-50.5 or so.

Cpu dropped 5c
gfx dropped 2c


----------



## Yungbenny911

Heaven 4.0 Gets no love on OCN anymore







... Just thought i should try it out.


----------



## 66racer

lol yeah since valley came out. I think 4.0 is just crazy how much the new extreme pushes a card as well as the run taking forever to finish, it sucks trying to push a MAX oc possible on that bench so Im kinda happy its not used as much anymore lol And I used to love heaven, mostly because I was able to compare scores all the way back to my gtx560ti and 560ti sli, heck might have a gts450 score somewhere lol, but the new 4.0 makes that impossible.

edit:
example, getting 1529mhz and 8000mhz memory to finish a run is a pain since its failing late in the bench, to tuning something like that on heaven would be more than I want to do haha. So far my best is 60.5fps at 1515mhz/8000mhz, REALLY want 61.0fps but not sure if that will happen today.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> lol yeah since valley came out. I think 4.0 is just crazy how much the new extreme pushes a card as well as the run taking forever to finish, it sucks trying to push a MAX oc possible on that bench so Im kinda happy its not used as much anymore lol And I used to love heaven, mostly because I was able to compare scores all the way back to my gtx560ti and 560ti sli, heck might have a gts450 score somewhere lol, but the new 4.0 makes that impossible.
> 
> edit:
> example, getting 1529mhz and 8000mhz memory to finish a run is a pain since its failing late in the bench, to tuning something like that on heaven would be more than I want to do haha. *So far my best is 60.5fps at 1515mhz/8000mhz*, REALLY want 61.0fps but not sure if that will happen today.


That's in Valley right?









I did that run at 1411Mhz... I can go higher on Heaven 4.0 because my TDP is at 250%... If i increase my voltage to say 1.4mv, that's when i think i would be hitting my TDP Limit


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes you can.


tried your lightning skyn3t-rev1.rom on my asus and it didnt seem to like it. I flashed it using the nvflash -4 -5 -6 command though so dont know if that could be why. When i rebooted I had a low resolution screen and AB didnt recognize the card. nvflash still saw it though. I reinstalled my drivers (331.40 beta) and still nothing. Reflashed my old bios and things are back to normal. Im wondering if I need a modded asus. I would love to try one of yours with boost disabled since I see 1515mhz seems to be my max on a stock bios with power target raised.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's in Valley right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that run at 1411Mhz... I can go higher on Heaven 4.0 because my TDP is at 250%... If i increase my voltage to say 1.4mv, that's when i think i would be hitting my TDP Limit


Yes Valley, sorry. Yeah I came to terms I cant get 1529mhz stable, Im just hitting my power limit around 1.475v, think I need around 1.48-1.49v to keep it stable but Im throttling and still crash when set over 1.475v. I even overcompensated and had peaks of 1.52v but the throttling is kicking me back to the 1.44 range. Man I really want 61 fps. Dont see how I can beat the 7970 at 63fps in valley though, he HAD to be on dice or ln2 or a snow winter day with the windows open lol


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Heaven 4.0 Gets no love on OCN anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Just thought i should try it out.


Why do you get such a low score? I get an average of 74-75 FPS, same settings.... Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @ 780 if you don't have it modded bios you are very limited to to any high clocks and be stable at it. The gain is much over the stock. but many found not much gain because they have a weak GPU. This is the problem with some ppl they don't face that they have a weak GPU. You are righr about the Power target in the 780/Titan at stock we hit the wall at 1215 Mhz and start to throttle.
> 
> with boost disable gain are between +13 to +39 score gain about +200 marks and Up. it does make you bench running a flat line when you set the core where you want. no drops during bench "only when bench changes the # stage" many of was have and memory weak, 760 and 770 has the best OC memory around, our GPU are very binned in terms of memory.
> 
> I did sent you a rev 3 of my vBios based on MSI lighting LN2, It can be flashed on DCII but I don't know if it will behave like DCII bios, it should because the value of voltage and power limit is the same. it only changes the % for ex: 109% some GPU to 115% on another.
> 
> but let me explain something here that i had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they heads to understand it.
> 
> Many GPU has different slide on "Power Limit" is for fact 109% to 200% "aka 300% on AB"
> the same amount of Power TDP 200% to 300% % can be on 109% , ppl thinkg the more slide the more juice it has, NO they are wrong, I can set "900" TDP on 100% or 300%. I was had that talk with FtW420 a few days ago about it cuz many ppl was drive me nuts about it, but happy now that everyone there had understand how it work's. so before we get to the Power limit we do need to know how the bios itself work because it must be set depends on the usage and feedback , I cannot just raise everything up and expect to be the best.
> 
> Too much voltage throttle , less voltage throttle too, same for Power limit. it apply for GPU and CPU, who know how OC works would agree with me. I'm not saying this is your case but many around here. this is why and how ppl in the 780 thread support others , right now I don't need to give support at the 780/classy/titan thread everyone there know how it works and give tyhe support for noobs or even the experienced users "even me get's help"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here because you and all put me here not because I come alone.
> 
> 
> 
> support and feedback is the most important thing in a community. no difference between you and me.
> 
> lol I think I had spoke too much yeah...
> Hey, since you guys are hotwire I will cook the DCII for both of you. i will pm both of you with the DCII modded.


Nice explanation I don't have time to test at the moment But I can see reasoning around it I am still getting my head around the PT I can't see how it makes a difference but 66Racer reports it does so there is something there I just can't explain


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Why do you get such a low score? I get an average of 74-75 FPS, same settings.... Am I doing it wrong?


I get just over 55 without voltage mod so yea... Is your on ultra and extreme with 8x MSAA?


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

EH!
SOURCE: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/geforce-gtx-770-evga-inno3d-msi_2.html
http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/graphics/geforce-gtx-770-evga-inno3d-msi/19_evga77_pcb-on_big.jpg
They are using my exact card (02G-P4-2774-KR)
'The GPU voltage regulator is based on an ON Semiconductor NCP 4206 controller' ...

So the NCP4206 voltage unlock should work? Does this mean it is a AB problem that it doesnt show up and for everyone else it does?


----------



## Jorginto

Guys, how can I set LLC to 0, couse I would like to test 770 Lighting without vdrop? ri3 and 4 commands dont work.


----------



## Jorginto

[quote name="DesktopDoctorNZ"
So the NCP4206 voltage unlock should work? Does this mean it is a AB problem that it doesnt show up and for everyone else it does?[/quote]

In my case (770 gaming) the voltage bar in AB was still at 1,212V but my oc was way higher and hwinfo was showing 1,3V. I was using this tutorial:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I had the same problem this is a bug that AB will not report any voltage above 1.215v you have to use a multi meter to check voltage.
> I guessed when I had raised my voltage it had worked because of the higher OC achieved


----------



## ReaperX87

Just ordered the evga gtx 770 sc 4g should be here tomorrow.

Semper Fi Do Or Die


----------



## Jorginto

Just tested on my 770 Lightning skyn3t-rev1.rom. Well... I'll put it simple, in my case it just doesn't work. In AB everything was blocked.

@skyn3t

Could you pls check, if You're able to edit my ln2 bios at all?

GK104ln2.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I don't mind being this close to 4k on my Firestrike Extreme, but it's really annoying that it's reporting my core clock speed at only 540.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/988315


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Sorry I missed out a vital step in the instructions. Everything worked ish. It set it to auto which meant I could get it to max 1.3v but couldn't go any higher.
With the ZawarundoABHackV2 (Using Beta 15) when I click apply voltages it says MSI afterburner isnt open...? Any thoughts? Is there any way to bypass the 1.3v?


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Also. Weirder point. I had my gpu at stock at it got 2981 score on valley extreme ultra 8x msaa 1080p.

After overclocking it didn't change??! It was still the same score yet it recognized the overclock. A jump of 450 mhz on memory and 250 on core clock and nothing changes????


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Just tested on my 770 Lightning skyn3t-rev1.rom. Well... I'll put it simple, in my case it just doesn't work. In AB everything was blocked.
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> Could you pls check, if You're able to edit my ln2 bios at all?
> 
> GK104ln2.zip 58k .zip file


I will let him respond but he sent me another version which worked but not sure if it was because im on an asus card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I will let him respond but he sent me another version which worked but not sure if it was because im on an asus card.


Asus uses a different chip modulation. this is why ppl won't get any higher voltage over the stock bios, and asus bios may not work well in any other 770/780. I have moded many different 's DCII bios and none of them get's to 1.212v and the funny parts all has the same vol control code.


----------



## Jorginto

@66racer

So you use modded lightning ln2 bios or modded DCu bios?

@skynet

Would be much obliged, if You could check if that damn bios of mine is editable. I was trying couple of versions of KBT and Nibitor with no luck.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @66racer
> 
> So you use modded lightning ln2 bios or modded DCu bios?
> 
> @skynet
> 
> Would be much obliged, if You could check if that damn bios of mine is editable. I was trying couple of versions of KBT and Nibitor with no luck.


I will take a look at it. even if is not I will edit it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Why do you get such a low score? I get an average of 74-75 FPS, same settings.... Am I doing it wrong?


*Mfranco702* That's a single 770, not SLI 770's, look at the temp of the second card for reference








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> I get just over 55 without voltage mod so yea... Is your on ultra and extreme with 8x MSAA?


*DesktopDoctorNZ* 55? with the same settings as i have? That's basically impossible with a single 770. Are you sure it's heaven 4.0 and not heaven 3.0? My 770 was clocked at 1411Mhz/1954Mhz...


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Impossible in what sense? Fps that is. Not score. I always get 2891 even when overclocked.. with valley. Is that normal for it to not change


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah I'm pretty sure 55 is impossible with a 770. I have mine at 42.9fps in Heaven. 1267 max boost with 2103mhz mem.

Had to my core clock back to +50. max boost 1267mhz. Heaven did not like my OC, good thing is valley is same score


----------



## daveys93

Anyone know if I can increase the voltage past 1.200V on a Zotac GTX 770 4GB? Using EVGA Precision X and MSI Afterburner I can move the voltage slider to 1.212V but it does not do anything as far as I can tell with a GPU-Z, Zotac Firestorm, MSI Afterburner Beta 15 or EVGA Precision X.

I can overclock and get a boost clock of 1267MHz (1150MHz at stock settings) with 7500+MHz memory clock (7012 at stock settings, I can push the memory harder too). I have been following this thread for the past 50 or so pages and I have done a bit of reading elsewhere too. It looks like all of the voltage mods that are being discussed are for a certain voltage control module. I looked up the module on my Zotac card and it is a Richtek RT8802A.



Can I add more voltage to push this card further?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Impossible in what sense? Fps that is. Not score. I always get 2891 even when overclocked.. with valley. Is that normal for it to not change


Oh we're talking about Heaven 4.0, not Valley, they are different benchmarks. In Valley i get 58.1 FPS in Extreme HD settings


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh we're talking about Heaven 4.0, not Valley, they are different benchmarks. In Valley i get 58.1 FPS in Extreme HD settings


Oh in heaven mine is a lot lower... That's correct right?

Isn't it weird that when I oc it the score doesn't increase? Is this a sign of an unstable oc? It shows up as the selected oc in both valley and heaven


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Hit 47.3fps/1977score in Valley. +1400mem and still ways to go but I so cpu bottlenecked right now, I can back it off too +1250 and get 47fps. It's not worth it until I get a more powerful cpu to oc anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> --edit--
> Did my artic silver cermique thermal paste and polished my cpu cooler base and made it level. Well I guess now I'm hitting 49.6-50.5 or so.
> 
> Cpu dropped 5c
> gfx dropped 2c


That is one hell of a OC on your memory you must have Platinum diamond incrusted memory I can only achieve 7960Mhz stock and with a more voltage applied I can get 8040Mhz
Are you sure your card hasn't throttled half way through a run of valley because that score is what I would expect from a stock reference 770
I have to see a screen shot of your memory in valley running 8400Mhz
here my picture as it did happen as the saying goes


----------



## Jorginto

[quote name="daveys93" Can I add more voltage to push this card further?

Thanks in advance.[/quote]

I wouldn's get my hopes up:

ZOtac uses a _"Richtek RT8802A voltage controller on their card, just like the reference design. This is a fairly simple controller which does not offer any monitoring features or software voltage control. Voltages are controlled via VID pins that are directly connected to the GPU."_ (soure Techpowerup)


----------



## malmental

all this 280X talk and threads about it is really irritating...
yes it cost $75-100 less so if you can't afford a GTX 770 then go get your best bang for the buck 280X.

what's the big deal.?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> all this 280X talk and threads about it is really irritating...
> yes it cost $75-100 less so if you can't afford a GTX 770 then go get your best bang for the buck 280X.
> 
> what's the big deal.?


From what I understand its literally 100% 7970 ghz edition, not even faster memory or anything new like the 770...boy i remember all the amd fan boys slamming nvidia for that but along with lower price, we also got faster memory and more voltage and boost 2.0 lol

I will say if I kill my 770, I might try a matrix 280x at $350 if I cant pull the trigger on a 780.

Jorginto---

Yeah skynet sent a modded msi ln2 bios that worked but power target was not adjustable, It was high enough to run 1.47v without throttling though but I have a potentiometer on my card for voltage


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Just wanted to share... In search for getting more voltage on my iChill GTX 770, i read some information about the voltage limitation on these cards...

I was reading the article about Galaxy's GTX 770 Hall of Fame edition at http://alienbabeltech.com/main/galaxys-gtx-770-hall-fame-edition/4/
Quote:


> However, Nvidia is very strict about not allowing any of their partners to support more than 1.2V. If a modder uses a modified BIOS to bypass the voltage limit, they will be denied warranty coverage. It makes it somewhat pointless to use watercooling or any other aftermarket solution with only 1.2V since Galaxy's own custom 3-fan cooling solution is slightly overkill as the card rarely reaches 80C under the most extreme conditions!


Anyway, that seems to clear out my curiosity... but we are here at OCN so i ended up getting my voltage unleashed with Zawarudo's mod at http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool. (big thanks!







) This mod really works and i've learned a few things about my GPU. I ended up increasing the voltage at 1.3v and got more juice out of my GTX 770 but not so impressive from my stock OC at 1.2v since the voltage is too high for my preference. I think more PT% is important with balanced voltage and core clock settings.


----------



## froggyman

Hi all this is my first attempt at overclocking a GPU, this is where I am at with stock voltages.



The core boosts up to 1320MHZ, and it goes up to about 73 degrees would you guys say that this is a safe overclock for 24/7 use.


----------



## Jorginto

@froggyman

what voltage?


----------



## 66racer

Loktar-
Just to add to what you shared, you only need more power target once you start to throttle with your present voltage setting. With the stock 110% and my sample gpu in the asus I have, I was able to push 1.43v (I think, its written down at home). But with a modded bios im still struggling to maintain 1.48v without throttling. Im thinking its time to try a current mod the asus has but not sure i have the time to do it this week. Gonna play with different bios settings.

My asus also had 1.222v stock even though afterburner stated 1.212, not sure if others are thus way or asus is the only one cheating lol


----------



## Jorginto

Guy's I've got a bit of foolish question, but what stock voltage is shown on your 770 lightnings? In MSI AB, GPU-Z and HW Monitor I get values 1,180V, buy when I attached my meter to the measure point, it shows 1,220 V. I guess the meter should be right.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Loktar-
> Just to add to what you shared, you only need more power target once you start to throttle with your present voltage setting. With the stock 110% and my sample gpu in the asus I have, I was able to push 1.43v (I think, its written down at home). But with a modded bios im still struggling to maintain 1.48v without throttling. Im thinking its time to try a current mod the asus has but not sure i have the time to do it this week. Gonna play with different bios settings.
> 
> My asus also had 1.222v stock even though afterburner stated 1.212, not sure if others are thus way or asus is the only one cheating lol


Thanks for adding that up. I have no personal experience playing with PT% yet and my slider can only do until 106%. I just know that you can push the card harder if you have higher PT%?

How do you measure the voltage using a voltmeter on GPU? I'd like to try them out as well... maybe i'm not at 1.2v?


----------



## froggyman

@ Jorginto I haven't touched the voltage or power limit according to my GPU-Z log it goes up to 1.194v


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey guys, i finally settled on sticking to my 770's and getting universal water-blocks for them, but i was wondering if i can just attach heatsinks to the Passive heatsink cooler on my 770. And just find a way to get fans that would blow on them. Do you think it would work? Or would i need to cool any other things?





Any tips for water cooling would be great. It's my first time







. I'll be purchasing all the items i would need ASAP


----------



## Jorginto

Froggy, if these clocks are stable, you have nothing to worry about. Nice oc btw.

@up

If you want to keep that plate, You would have to remove the paint and polish it nicely before adding heat sinks. Not the best idea IMO. If you wanna go extreme, I'm a bit concerned about vrm temps.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Froggy, if these clocks are stable, you have nothing to worry about. Nice oc btw.
> 
> @up
> 
> If you want to keep that plate, You would have to remove the paint and polish it nicely before adding heat sinks. Not the best idea IMO. If you wanna go extreme, I'm a bit concerned about vrm temps.


I think it's made out of Acetal (black). So it's not paint. It's black on the interior too, and it's just is to transfer the heat from the Vram, and have the GPU's fans cool it.


----------



## Jorginto

Oh, and you'll have to buy some angle fittings, couse it's gonna be tricky to make your way from one block to another. Banded 8/10 mm copper pipe would do a great job.

@loktar
Some cards have special measure points. On others it's a bit more tricky


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Oh, and you'll have to buy some angle fittings, couse it's gonna be tricky to make your way from one block to another. Banded 8/10 mm copper pipe would do a great job.
> 
> @loktar
> Some cards have special measure points. On others it's a bit more tricky


I think i'll use a bridge


----------



## Caldeio

fenznz, I don't have a 3770k like you. I have a 1045t amd cpu. about half the cpu power that you have. It's bottlenecks my card alot.



Im sure I can go higher and get a better fps/score once i get a better board and cpu. oh!!! I'm also pci-e 2.0 and not 3.0

hynix memory


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Guy's I've got a bit of foolish question, but what stock voltage is shown on your 770 lightnings? In MSI AB, GPU-Z and HW Monitor I get values 1,180V, buy when I attached my meter to the measure point, it shows 1,220 V. I guess the meter should be right.


I would trust your meter, my asus was reading 0.010v higher that what after burner displays, I am also doing a hardware overvolt and when I am at say 1.3v AB still only reads 1.200 so its a bit of a bummy program that is just reading I think what the bios says the voltage SHOULD be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Thanks for adding that up. I have no personal experience playing with PT% yet and my slider can only do until 106%. I just know that you can push the card harder if you have higher PT%?
> 
> How do you measure the voltage using a voltmeter on GPU? I'd like to try them out as well... maybe i'm not at 1.2v?


Not sure on your card, each card has different points, its really not that big of a deal unless your overvolting the card hardware wise or want to see if the voltage is fluttering/droping under load while at high volts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey guys, i finally settled on sticking to my 770's and getting universal water-blocks for them, but i was wondering if i can just attach heatsinks to the Passive heatsink cooler on my 770. And just find a way to get fans that would blow on them. Do you think it would work? Or would i need to cool any other things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips for water cooling would be great. It's my first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll be purchasing all the items i would need ASAP


I thought that plate is metal....if its metal then just having air blow across it is as good as it will get if you use it. I would just buy heatsinks like I put on my card and just get the right fittings to have them miss the heatsinks. I run an h70 on mine so luckily I didnt have clearance issues.

I want a full block but just when I think i am happy with a card I am already looking to try something new. I think if this 770 stays alive I may end up just going for a different cpu this time, been on my 2700k since ivy launch and think its the longest I have had a cpu in my system. Im sure prices on gpu's will change a bit once the 290x comes out. the matrix 280x kinda caught my eye at its low price but I have come to terms that I am a bit of an nvidia fan boy lol. I want to try one though so ya never know

edit:
I do wanna add that the heatinks on mine helped me push 8000mhz memory, before my max was 7950mhz, temps went down a bit, think it was like a 15c difference or so. I might have my notes somewhere but thats why I feel safe gaming at 7800mhz


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I've been running benchmarks on my iChill GTX 770 2GB to check it's limits for stock voltage at 1.2v (Max).



I got lower core clock settings on Heaven 4.0 benchmark than Valley 1.0 and i'm not sure why... But I've settled with OC: 1195 (+45) / Memory 2190 (+390) which is much stable.

Here are the settings.

CPU at 4.5 Ghz
GPU at Stock clocks: 1150 / 1800

Heaven 4.0
OC: 1195 (+45) / Memory 2190 (+390)

Valley 1.0
OC: 1210 (+60) / 1366 / Memory 2190 (+390)

Temps: Below 69c

Metro LL:
OC: 1210 (+60) / 2190 (+390)
Quality: Very High, AF: 16X, PhysX: Disabled, Motion Blur: Low, SSAA: Off Tessalation: Not supported, 1080p

Avg Framerate: 50.25
Max: 121.82
Min: 12.02

I just wanted to share and i hope i got good results...


----------



## Jorginto

@Youngbenny

How are you planning to use a bridge? It's not a full cover block. Your in and outs gonna be on top/side of the GPU and not on the side of PCB.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @Youngbenny
> 
> How are you planning to use a bridge? It's not a full cover block. Your in and outs gonna be on top/side of the GPU and not on the side of PCB.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *


I'll be using the bridge edition.


----------



## Jorginto

Ok, I get it now. Bit old but still up to date.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1212381/universal-gpu-block-for-crossfire-sli-opinions-needed


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> That is one hell of a OC on your memory you must have Platinum diamond incrusted memory I can only achieve 7960Mhz stock and with a more voltage applied I can get 8040Mhz
> Are you sure your card hasn't throttled half way through a run of valley because that score is what I would expect from a stock reference 770
> I have to see a screen shot of your memory in valley running 8400Mhz
> here my picture as it did happen as the saying goes


How many volts did this puppy have going into to it?


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Also, this is the max I can get out mine at 1.3v... Is this alright or is it under performing?


Lol 33 degrees







Gotta love water cooling


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> fenznz, I don't have a 3770k like you. I have a 1045t amd cpu. about half the cpu power that you have. It's bottlenecks my card alot.
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure I can go higher and get a better fps/score once i get a better board and cpu. oh!!! I'm also pci-e 2.0 and not 3.0
> 
> hynix memory


Thanks for the Screenshot I done a run with absolutely Stock and no tweaks just to see what the base score should be about
You got some golden memory there and one hell of bottle neck on the CPU
Yungbenny showed me to just disable SLI instead of physically removing a card if you are wondering why there is 2 cards showing.


I done a run to another run to show what a throttled score would still show the original OC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> How many volts did this puppy have going into to it?


1.35v


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Thanks for the Screenshot I done a run with absolutely Stock and no tweaks just to see what the base score should be about
> You got some golden memory there and one hell of bottle neck on the CPU
> Yungbenny showed me to just disable SLI instead of physically removing a card if you are wondering why there is 2 cards showing.
> 
> 
> I done a run to another run to show what a throttled score would still show the original OC
> 
> 
> 1.35v


]

Yea my next question was how did you get it past the 1.3v? Mine only goes that far...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> ]
> 
> Yea my next question was how did you get it past the 1.3v? Mine only goes that far...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire/0_20


----------



## ReaperX87

Just received mine yesterday.
























Semper Fi Do Or Die


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'll be using the bridge edition.


Dang awesome but only downside would be no heatsinks would likely fit underneath it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Also, this is the max I can get out mine at 1.3v... Is this alright or is it under performing?
> 
> 
> Lol 33 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love water cooling


1411mhz isnt bad at all. Go to the valley benchmark thread and look at the allowed driver tweaks and you will probably get almost 1fps higher. My record so far is 60.5fps at 1515mhz8000mhz 1.465v. If temps are okay, you take a risk but I have done gaming for a few hours at 1.400v so the gpu will take it (luck helps lol)


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> 1411mhz isnt bad at all. Go to the valley benchmark thread and look at the allowed driver tweaks and you will probably get almost 1fps higher. My record so far is 60.5fps at 1515mhz8000mhz 1.465v. If temps are okay, you take a risk but I have done gaming for a few hours at 1.400v so the gpu will take it (luck helps lol)


That is with the tweaks done, before I was getting like 54 ish. I cant push my clock or memory any higher unless I increase the voltage... that 1411Mhz was at 1.3v. I dont know how to get it any higher without doing the hotwiring method and I dont know if my card has that, and honestly im under water so it would be a pain to do... :L Is there any software mod for it, im on NCP4206 if thats any help, or will I have to contact Skynet for a custom bios or something...

EDIT: obviously done the LLC mod for NCP4206 as well and the softmod.


----------



## Jorginto

Go with rbby258 tool.


----------



## Jorginto

Zawarudo made one as well.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> That is with the tweaks done, before I was getting like 54 ish. I cant push my clock or memory any higher unless I increase the voltage... that 1411Mhz was at 1.3v. I dont know how to get it any higher without doing the hotwiring method and I dont know if my card has that, and honestly im under water so it would be a pain to do... :L Is there any software mod for it, im on NCP4206 if thats any help, or will I have to contact Skynet for a custom bios or something...
> 
> EDIT: obviously done the LLC mod for NCP4206 as well and the softmod.


Thats a great score though. Man your power target is so low im wondering if you can break 1500mhz easily. Im struggling to get 1529mhz since the card keeps throttling. Gonna raise the power target on the bios even higher and use two different psu connectors for each pci connector to ensure its getting the full 70amps my psu can deliver lol


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thats a great score though. Man your power target is so low im wondering if you can break 1500mhz easily. Im struggling to get 1529mhz since the card keeps throttling. Gonna raise the power target on the bios even higher and use two different psu connectors for each pci connector to ensure its getting the full 70amps my psu can deliver lol


Haha I cant get my power target up either :L UGH! Lol that is extreme overclocking right there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Zawarudo made one as well.


Tried the Zawarudo one. It keeps on saying MSI afterburner isnt open, or failed to open when I open it manually when I try to apply the voltage. But the llc works perfectly with it...

Ill try the RBBY tool tonight


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Dang awesome but only downside would be no heatsinks would likely fit underneath it.


Hmm... I was thinking maybe the passive heatsink cooler will still be able to sit underneath it, and i just hook up black heatsinks on the passive cooler. Some guy used something like that but he did not take out the passive heatsink cooler, and it worked fine for him.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmm... I was thinking maybe the passive heatsink cooler will still be able to sit underneath it, and i just hook up black heatsinks on the passive cooler. Some guy used something like that but he did not take out the passive heatsink cooler, and it worked fine for him.


I think the brace/cooler should be good enough without the heatsinks as long as there is airflow around it. Wish there was an accurate way to test temps before and after if you put heatsinks though.

Which site carried that cooler you found though, I havent seen that one before.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmm... I was thinking maybe the passive heatsink cooler will still be able to sit underneath it, and i just hook up black heatsinks on the passive cooler. Some guy used something like that but he did not take out the passive heatsink cooler, and it worked fine for him.


I am still running bare memory those blocks will clear that heat spreader for the memory / vrms but in that 600t case is going to need some mods to have cool air blowing directly over the cards to cool the vrms


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I think the brace/cooler should be good enough without the heatsinks as long as there is airflow around it. Wish there was an accurate way to test temps before and after if you put heatsinks though.
> 
> Which site carried that cooler you found though, I havent seen that one before.


Are you talking about the VRM heatsink? If so, then they came with my MSI card, they are pre-installed. And if you were talking about the GPU block, it's on the EK website. Alatar directed me to it on another page where i asked for advice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I am still running bare memory those blocks will clear that heat spreader for the memory / vrms but in that 600t case is going to need some mods to have cool air blowing directly over the cards to cool the vrms


I guess i would find a way to cut a hole into my Acrylic clear side panel. I don't want to mess it up though







. I'll just find a glass cutter to do it for me somewhere in texas. they might do it for free


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Are you talking about the VRM heatsink? If so, then they came with my MSI card, they are pre-installed. And if you were talking about the GPU block, it's on the EK website. Alatar directed me to it on another page where i asked for advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i would find a way to cut a hole into my Acrylic clear side panel. I don't want to mess it up though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll just find a glass cutter to do it for me somewhere in texas. they might do it for free


Thanks, yeah I meant the EK block, havent seen it before and I searched a few of the sites a while ago lol

Honestly dont sweat getting airflow that bad, as long as your case has good air circulation you should be ok. Asus cards dont even come with a heatsink on the memory, BUT they do have a NICE vrm heatsink.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'll be using the bridge edition.


I wish they was available when I got my raystorm blocks but I got a pic of my old MSI cards I am not sure the block will clear that support bar you might have to ahhh cut it off
I did have trouble keeping the vrms cool I ended up putting adhesive thermal tape to hold some extra heat sinks in that heat spreader support plate


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I wish they was available when I got my raystorm blocks but I got a pic of my old MSI cards I am not sure the block will clear that support bar you might have to ahhh cut it off
> I did have trouble keeping the vrms cool I ended up putting adhesive thermal tape to hold some extra heat sinks in that heat spreader support plate


Ugh... I didn't think about those support bars... I guess i'll just leave water-cooling for now till i make more research


----------



## doctorat

Hi, guys! I have Galaxy GTX 770. Appologies for the stupid question but is there some way by software to put some voltage under 1.212 ?


----------



## doctorat

Hi, guys! I have Galaxy GTX 770. Appologies for the stupid question but is there some way by software to put some voltage under 1.212 ?


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Providing you use NCP4206 then use the same tool we all used and set your voltage lower instead of higher
http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


----------



## defiler2k

Anyone found a way to unlock voltage and push beyond 1.212 on the EVGA SC 770s?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorat*
> 
> Hi, guys! I have Galaxy GTX 770. Appologies for the stupid question but is there some way by software to put some voltage under 1.212 ?


Only way I can think is to mod the bios so it runs at 1.175 like the gtx680.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Anyone found a way to unlock voltage and push beyond 1.212 on the EVGA SC 770s?


Once again use this tool








http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool
worked for my EVGA 770 SC ACX so it should work for you if you follow the instructions properly


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorat*
> 
> Hi, guys! I have Galaxy GTX 770. Appologies for the stupid question but is there some way by software to put some voltage under 1.212 ?


under ? you mean above 1.212v?


----------



## Daihok36

What would be the absolute max temp you guys would go on an overclock? I have the MSI gaming 4gb edition, Just kinda wondering what threshold I could push.


----------



## rubenmartin

Any improvements for asus card's overvoltage without soldering some ****s?


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Once again use this tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool
> worked for my EVGA 770 SC ACX so it should work for you if you follow the instructions properly


Thanks for the link

Rep+

How can I tell if it is working? I can already go beyond the OC I had before but I had not tested these drivers so I don't want to just use that as a bench. How far have you pushed voltage on your cards? I have both of mine under water so I'm not afraid to push them to their limit but I want to see how far have people tried and see if I can catch up.

Thanks!


----------



## skyn3t

I need a EVGA 2GB owner to test a vbios anyone? pm asap


----------



## Beemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daihok36*
> 
> What would be the absolute max temp you guys would go on an overclock? I have the MSI gaming 4gb edition, Just kinda wondering what threshold I could push.


I try to keep mine under 85c, max is 98c I believe.
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-770/specifications


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need a EVGA 2GB owner to test a vbios anyone? pm asap


Ill do it. pm me







first time doing it but Ill be your test slave.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> Any improvements for asus card's overvoltage without soldering some ****s?


As far as I know, nothing new....BUT it takes voltage like a champ if you do solder a potentiometer on it


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> Thanks for the link
> 
> Rep+
> 
> How can I tell if it is working? I can already go beyond the OC I had before but I had not tested these drivers so I don't want to just use that as a bench. How far have you pushed voltage on your cards? I have both of mine under water so I'm not afraid to push them to their limit but I want to see how far have people tried and see if I can catch up.
> 
> Thanks!


I put mine up to 1.3v and I dont know how to get it further. Its running at 1.411ghz and +470 on memory clock. That is the furthest mine will go. So maybe take it down by 50 on both and increase from there and test for stability.

If you did it right it should say AUTO on voltage and you should be able to put it upto 1.3v


----------



## BangBangPlay

Hey Skyn3t,

Any updates on the modded BIOS' for some of the other 770s? Let me know if you need help testing the EVGA SC ACX. I tried the softmod, but went back to using Precision X. For some reason I was getting lock ups with Afterburner. I never was absolutely sure if the voltage was over 1.212v because the slider was greyed out.


----------



## Zerahat

Yesterday I get my MSI GTX 770 Lightning graphic card.
First thing first - overclocking
Below are my current stable settings. Do you think I can push it harder ? I am using MSI Afterburner which was provided by MSI for lightning series.


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> I put mine up to 1.3v and I dont know how to get it further. Its running at 1.411ghz and +470 on memory clock. That is the furthest mine will go. So maybe take it down by 50 on both and increase from there and test for stability.
> 
> If you did it right it should say AUTO on voltage and you should be able to put it upto 1.3v


Mine does not say auto on the voltage, it still reads +12 (or something along those lines).

I did get past 1.4 and Ive had the memory at +500 from the start so I dont know if I really did it right or not.


----------



## Ultisym

As a complete side note........ I have found the latest Beta driver to be strangely effective







I will likely not change it to the WHQL version when it comes out....its doing scary good for me.


----------



## Jorginto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerahat*
> 
> Yesterday I get my MSI GTX 770 Lightning graphic card.
> First thing first - overclocking
> Below are my current stable settings. Do you think I can push it harder ? I am using MSI Afterburner which was provided by MSI for lightning series.


You can push it way more over that. You should reach 1,4 GHz on air without no problem. If you lack voltage, just use this tool:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460-with-llc


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> You can push it way more over that. You should reach 1,4 GHz on air without no problem. If you lack voltage, just use this tool:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460-with-llc


After work I will give it a try.
But I am not really familiar with Aux voltage :/
What are your settings ? I mean to reach 1.4 GHZ ?


----------



## Jorginto

Every card is different. I need a little bit more volts for stability. For stable 1,4 I need around 1,35V.


----------



## doctorat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> under ? you mean above 1.212v?


Yes, I mean above, apologies but my English isn't good. The aforementioned tool doesn't work for me, so I presume there is no way to increase voltage on my card? I will stay on 1280 MHz:drool:.
Anyway thanks for replays.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I just snagged this monitor for 349$







... They go for 670$-550$, but dell has a promo with 35% off today only... I couldn't resist it







. I'll compare it to my 120hz monitor and give my honest opinion.



http://www.techbargains.com/news_displayItem.cfm/372443


----------



## Jorginto

It,s refurbished, butt still a great deal. Hope you'll get it in tip top shape.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> It,s refurbished, butt still a great deal. Hope you'll get it in tip top shape.


I buy a lot of refurb general eletronic items







, except anything in my RIG (they have to be new). Almost all my gaming laptops were refurb, and they worked perfectly. As long as it says "Manufacturer Refurbished," i trust the item. Especially from Dell, someone would have complained about something, or just returned the item, and they fix it, make sure it's working, and put it in a box.


----------



## 66racer

Valley 60.7 fps
1502mhz 8070mhz
1.460v

Need to try pushing it just a bit more, just one more point would put me in second for this tier cards (7970, 680, 770, no 280x yet), this is an identical tie for 2nd at the moment, I just dont know how that 7970 got 63fps!!! lol


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Valley 60.7 fps
> 1502mhz 8070mhz
> 1.460v
> 
> Need to try pushing it just a bit more, just one more point would put me in second for this tier cards (7970, 680, 770, no 280x yet), this is an identical tie for 2nd at the moment, I just dont know how that 7970 got 63fps!!! lol


Nice!! How did you get your over 1.3??
Been trying to do it for ages, none of the tools work for me


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Nice!! How did you get your over 1.3??
> Been trying to do it for ages, none of the tools work for me


Using the asus 770 I was able to solder a potentiometer to the hotwire points and do it that way. I can go up to 1.47 before it throttles no matter the power target setting.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Using the asus 770 I was able to solder a potentiometer to the hotwire points and do it that way. I can go up to 1.47 before it throttles no matter the power target setting.


Ah :/ is there no other way, I'm not too good at my soldering type skills


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Valley 60.7 fps
> 1502mhz 8070mhz
> 1.460v
> 
> Need to try pushing it just a bit more, just one more point would put me in second for this tier cards (7970, 680, 770, no 280x yet), this is an identical tie for 2nd at the moment, I just dont know how that 7970 got 63fps!!! lol


You got to look at your memory trust me you going to have to get some super fast low latency ie 2600Mhz+
if you look at the minium FPS on my screenshot this is using 2400Mhz running 9-11-11-28-1T you are trying to break the record so every little bit will count.
Nice run BTW


----------



## BangBangPlay

Hey guys, been playing with Skyn3t's modded EVGA SC BIOS with Boost disabled and it takes some getting used to. At first I wasn't used to the Boost and auto OCing features, but now that I have gotten used to its tendencies it makes manual OCing a bit of a chore. It really takes more effort to find a stable OC, whereas with the Boost enabled it helps to achieve your targets. I did get Zarwando's LLC tool and Skyn3ts softmod working too and the voltage slider is now unlocked up to 1.3. I haven't gone much over 1.225 though.

Playing with the modded BIOS for only a short amount of time I have noticed lower temps with Boost disabled so far. I gotta get back to finishing up these test logs for Skyn3t...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> You got to look at your memory trust me you going to have to get some super fast low latency ie 2600Mhz+
> if you look at the minium FPS on my screenshot this is using 2400Mhz running 9-11-11-28-1T you are trying to break the record so every little bit will count.
> Nice run BTW


Yeah I may need to look into that, mine is at 1866mhz 8-9-9-24 2T, I heard sandy was hit n miss getting 2133mhz working so I dunno I may need to look into a 3770k and memory lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Hey guys, been playing with Skyn3t's modded EVGA SC BIOS with Boost disabled and it takes some getting used to. At first I wasn't used to the Boost and auto OCing features, but now that I have gotten used to its tendencies it makes manual OCing a bit of a chore. It really takes more effort to find a stable OC, whereas with the Boost enabled it helps to achieve your targets. I did get Zarwando's LLC tool and Skyn3ts softmod working too and the voltage slider is now unlocked up to 1.3. I haven't gone much over 1.225 though.
> 
> Playing with the modded BIOS for only a short amount of time I have noticed lower temps with Boost disabled so far. I gotta get back to finishing up these test logs for Skyn3t...


I wouldnt worry about 1.3v so long as your temps are good. I have gamed at 1.4 and have been benching at 1.47v

edit....btw not sure how up to the task the pcb is, but mean the actual core will handle it with good temps


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I wouldnt worry about 1.3v so long as your temps are good. I have gamed at 1.4 and have been benching at 1.47v
> 
> edit....btw not sure how up to the task the pcb is, but mean the actual core will handle it with good temps


Yeah, that is exactly why I was being cautious with the voltage. With LLC the voltage will always be 0.025 higher than the entry too. Since I can't monitor the temps of the VRMs I wanted to just bump it up slowly. I haven't gamed with raised voltage only short benchmarks like 3d mark and Valley. So far not much of a FPS boost from the slight voltage bump.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, that is exactly why I was being cautious with the voltage. With LLC the voltage will always be 0.025 higher than the entry too. Since I can't monitor the temps of the VRMs I wanted to just bump it up slowly. I haven't gamed with raised voltage only short benchmarks like 3d mark and Valley. So far not much of a FPS boost from the slight voltage bump.


Yeah I hear ya. My asus has a nice heatsink on the vrms but with just case flow it stays cool gaming. The evga might have a plate across them too I think but better to be safe. Honestly gaming at 1463mhz isnt noticably better than 1320mhz, feels the same. Fraps shows an increase but nothing I can notice. Its just the fun factor of overclocking for me.

Your right about LLC though, at stock settings 1.200 was running at 1.212 and 1.212 setting was 1.222v recorded with my fluke meter. So there is an increase of about 0.010v. Wish nvidia allowed for more like 1.30v stock rather than these software mods a lot of you guys get to do....Since I had to solder a pot msi AB doesnt display above 1.200 or 1.212 depending on what my setting is.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Valley 60.7 fps
> 1502mhz 8070mhz
> 1.460v
> 
> Need to try pushing it just a bit more, just one more point would put me in second for this tier cards (7970, 680, 770, no 280x yet), this is an identical tie for 2nd at the moment, I just dont know how that 7970 got 63fps!!! lol


Geez! that's a super impressive score for gk104 in Valley


----------



## Jorginto

@66racer

Very nice score, just you wait, when I get my hands on skyn3ts improved bios

Benchingwise, does it matter in valley 3570k and 3770k? In 3d marks them 4 more threads make a huge difference.


----------



## maestrobg

my valey score...

2308 not bad at all

msi gtx770 lightning...


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> my valey score...
> 
> 2308 not bad at all
> 
> msi gtx770 lightning...


Hey Maestro what is your mem voltage ? I am only able to get +350 on mem +100mV....


----------



## maestrobg

+100 mv is mem voltage...

and my uningine heaven score 4.0


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> +100 mv is mem voltage...
> 
> and my uningine heaven score 4.0


Ohh So I looks like that I got poor memory :/
But I was able to get +160 mHz on GPU with +150 mV.
Any Idea what is the safe voltage for memory on air cooling ?


----------



## malmental

Yungbenny911, 3770K is now in-house.
Stay tuned..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Yungbenny911, 3770K is now in-house.
> Stay tuned..


----------



## malmental

I got it on the 'tech bench' now running a quick test @ 4.0GHz, auto clock.
Trying to get a feel for the voltage before I set it, running Boinc and AIDA64 on it.
Voltage stay below 1.22V (remember I'm on auto) and temps with a little TX3 with duals fans max 71C.

Slapping it under a H100i and then I shall return..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I got it on the 'tech bench' now running a quick test @ 4.0GHz, auto clock.
> Trying to get a feel for the voltage before I set it, running Boinc and AIDA64 on it.
> Voltage stay below 1.22V (remember I'm on auto) and temps with a little TX3 with duals fans max 71C.
> 
> Slapping it under a H100i and then I shall return..


I run mine at 4.8 with 1.320v. I did a little bit of prime on it, never had an issue with it since then.


----------



## malmental

much appreciate the info..


----------



## Daihok36

Is there anyway at all for the MSI gaming 770 to go past the 1.3v soft mod at all?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daihok36*
> 
> Is there anyway at all for the MSI gaming 770 to go past the 1.3v soft mod at all?


Yup!







.

CLICK HERE ---->


----------



## Daihok36

hmm I have tried this I don't know what im doin wrong but cant get it to go past the 1.3v


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daihok36*
> 
> hmm I have tried this I don't know what im doin wrong but cant get it to go past the 1.3v


what exactly are you doing? So we can find the problem. I have the MSI gaming and mine support full voltage.


----------



## Daihok36

I have opened both in admin mode. MSI AB says auto cause I reset the previous OC. I click the check llc button mine is the 4.20 so then I click the enable llc button. the put in voltage and click apply voltage. nothing happens. don't know if im missing a step or what.


----------



## Daihok36

err just checked it said to make sure it wasn't on auto so even making sure its not on auto nothing still happens


----------



## Daihok36

ok I got it now I know what was confusing me is when I would double check if enabled the 10 would still pop up instead of the 00


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Can someone help me also getting past 1.3v? It always says failed to open MSI afterburner when I try using that tool. This is with the softmod enabled.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Geez! that's a super impressive score for gk104 in Valley


Thanks, ended with a peak of 60.8 which I submitted last night. Coming to terms I wont be beating that 7970 @ 63fps without much higher clocks, a 3770k and 2400mhz memory lol. Im sure that 7970 if on water has SUPER low ambient temps. Im working with 72-74F ambient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @66racer
> 
> Very nice score, just you wait, when I get my hands on skyn3ts improved bios
> 
> Benchingwise, does it matter in valley 3570k and 3770k? In 3d marks them 4 more threads make a huge difference.


While its no where near as sensitive as the 3dmark benchmarks, it seems that cpu and memory help get some fractions of a point here n there. For my 60.8fps max, if I went to a 3770k with 4.8ghz I might gain another 0.1-0.2fps Im guessing. Same from going with 1866mhz memory to something high like 2400mhz.


----------



## Jorginto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daihok36*
> 
> ok I got it now I know what was confusing me is when I would double check if enabled the 10 would still pop up instead of the 00


You can always do it yourself with cmd.

BTW my 770 Gaming wasn't showing increased voltage in MSI AB and GPU-Z but the mod worked, so be careful.


----------



## Clexzor

Quick question all I rerscently switch to sli 770 4gb ftw models vs my 780 and im lving it one iss though...

when in sli of the cards is always clocked a notch higher lol for instance gpu 1 - 1293mhz gpu 2 1306 and its the one gpu no big deal I guess right? runs smooth as butter and scores high

also any unlocked bios wityh no boost? available possible??









nevermind fixed it lol check this out its because when put to +12mv one card hits 1.212v aand the other 1.2 and it ups ther clocks kinda interesting ha


----------



## feznz

Probably a little off topic but I came across this since BF4 and is you GPU up to it ETC this does kind of relate not sure if it is exaggerated for Corsairs benefit but it is something to think about.
I do have 1600 and 2400 memory but beta trial is over
http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/bf4-loves-high-speed-memory
Quote:


> Where things get really exciting is in surround at a monstrous 5760x1200. Ordinarily this is a situation where the system will become totally GPU bound, yet Battlefield 4 again demonstrates a performance uptick going from DDR3-1600 to DDR3-2400. Average framerates are up 15.2%, and the all-important minimum framerate goes up 22.9%!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Probably a little off topic but I came across this since BF4 and is you GPU up to it ETC this does kind of relate not sure if it is exaggerated for Corsairs benefit but it is something to think about.
> I do have 1600 and 2400 memory but beta trial is over
> http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/bf4-loves-high-speed-memory


I saw that too. Was surprised and almost feel that it couldnt have been just the memory, like maybe 1600mhz wad on an older version of bf4 or maybe the dude died a lot more since the pawn menu I think has lower fps like bf3 did. BUT regardless its yet another reason why I feel my 1866mhz memory is going to get replaced soon lol. Gez cost me $200 when I got my 8gb lf 1866mhz lol today that will get me a lot more haha


----------



## Maximus Knight

guys, i have a problem, my 770 Classified is giving me such scores. the first pic is on stock out of the box and the second is +52core and +150mem..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> guys, i have a problem, my 770 Classified is giving me such scores. the first pic is on stock out of the box and the second is +52core and +150mem..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Run it at fullscreen, and make sure no application is running in the background, and if you have multiple monitors connected to your GPU's... Go to Nvidia control panel 3D settings, and change it to "single display performance". You should be good if you try the following.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Run it at fullscreen, and make sure no application is running in the background, and if you have multiple monitors connected to your GPU's... Go to Nvidia control panel 3D settings, and change it to "single display performance". You should be good if you try the following.


OMG it was in multi display! ._.

Edit: still the same score execpt it increased by 0.1 fps =C


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> OMG it was in multi display! ._.
> 
> Edit: still the same score execpt it increased by 0.1 fps =C


did you run it full-screen?

And when you are done benchmarking, press f12 to take a screenshot and post that instead


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah im very very held back by the rest of my system and I get 43 at my overclock +50 +1400 +.012v
Extreme preset, but with 1080p

so something is up with your system. You dont have a build in your sig so I can't help much.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I just got my 2560x1080p monitor, and i was only able to spend 15mins with it before i left for school







. I was able to overclock it to 75hz, and that seems smooth enough for me. 90Hz works but it's buggy. I Can't wait to get back and tweak it more, and maybe even see how far i can downsample it


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> did you run it full-screen?
> 
> And when you are done benchmarking, press f12 to take a screenshot and post that instead


i pressed F12 but no SS..?


----------



## Maximus Knight

headed for school soon but i'll list my main components here for the time being.

3770K 1.19v 4.5Ghz prime and IBT stable
Seasonic P1000W PSU
Dominator Platinum 1866mhz 2x8Gb

custom WC

i haven't re-installed NV drivers cos when i took out my 780 and popped the classy in, it said the drivers were being installed and the screen wasn't blurr after that. i'm gonna try re-installing nvidia drivers or rather update to the new one just released(any ideas if that version is safe?).


----------



## Caldeio

It's good to go. I get same fps as the Non beta. Most people report improvements to fps though. reinstall your drivers, clean install. It'll help and then readjust your nvidia control panel settings and try the benchmark again

With your system you should be hitting 46-50fps in heaven easy. Right guys?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> It's good to go. I get same fps as the Non beta. Most people report improvements to fps though. reinstall your drivers, clean install. It'll help and then readjust your nvidia control panel settings and try the benchmark again
> 
> With your system you should be hitting 46-50fps in heaven easy. Right guys?


yea 46-50 is what i expected since i could hit 1300++ lol! xD looks like the new driver is safe


----------



## Mulle1991

Could someone plz upload a STOCK EVGA GTX 770 classified bios file??

Regards


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mulle1991*
> 
> Could someone plz upload a STOCK EVGA GTX 770 classified bios file??
> 
> Regards


i would, but how do i upload a .rom?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> i would, but how do i upload a .rom?


right click on it, and send to a ZIP file, then attach it


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> right click on it, and send to a ZIP file, then attach it


Ok I'll do it when I get back! Btw I updated NV drivers to the latest but still got 38fps in Heaven lol. It boosts to 1306 as usual..I'll get the new free 3DMARK and see how it fairs








Thanks Benny!


----------



## Mulle1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> i would, but how do i upload a .rom?


i have no idea, Hmm how do i send a private message?

The i sendt my Email then you sendt the .rom file to me?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Ok I'll do it when I get back! Btw I updated NV drivers to the latest but still got 38fps in Heaven lol. It boosts to 1306 as usual..I'll get the new free 3DMARK and see how it fairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Benny!


What CPU do you have on that 770? You might be getting a bottleneck somewhere


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What CPU do you have on that 770? You might be getting a bottleneck somewhere


3770K 4.5ghz 1.19v WC'ed. Ram is 16Gb 1866mhz


----------



## Mulle1991

hey dude,, iv sent you i private message with my Email

plzz sent the 770 Classified bios









Thanks so much


----------



## doctakedooty

So thinking of coming back to 770s from my 780 classy although I like it just rather drop back down to something I can use more so now just got to either sell or trade. You guys having any real issues with the 770s


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So thinking of coming back to 770s from my 780 classy although I like it just rather drop back down to something I can use more so now just got to either sell or trade. You guys having any real issues with the 770s


Funny you say that, I was thinking the same with my 780.
I only have a single but I'm only @ 1080p with mine and I do not game as much..









But I do have SLI 770's in another rig so I know what they can do @ 1080p..


----------



## froggyman

I have a 770 gaming I'd consider trading up to a 780 PM me if your interested.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggyman*
> 
> I have a 770 gaming I'd consider trading up to a 780 PM me if your interested.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


where are you located.?


----------



## froggyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> [quote name="froggyman" url="/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/3900_50#post_21052245"]I have a 770 gaming I'd consider trading up to a 780 PM me if your interested. Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


where are you located.?[/QUOTE]
Ontario Canada

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Funny you say that, I was thinking the same with my 780.
> I only have a single but I'm only @ 1080p with mine and I do not game as much..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do have SLI 770's in another rig so I know what they can do @ 1080p..


Yea I think 3 770s again would be perfect for me as i I only do 1080p gaming also and seems very rarely with work doing 70 hours a week iI am just to tired to even turn the power on plus i am almost done doing my one water loop so once i get 3 770s i can finally finish my build and get my second loop done. Plus i have done blown my build budget out of the water and cant justify another 1400 on gpus before water on those. The 780 classy is a great card especially for a single card solution but i know i want tri sli


----------



## renoy

hi guys, it's seems my MSI GTX770 beaten by R9 280X with easy. they only have 6000MHz vs 7000Mhz on gtx 770 how amd do that?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mulle1991*
> 
> Could someone plz upload a STOCK EVGA GTX 770 classified bios file??
> 
> Regards


I believe you can find that stock BIOS at techpowerup too and just download it if you have an issue uploading/downloading it from another member here. They have a BIOS database and most 770s are available.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> hi guys, it's seems my MSI GTX770 beaten by R9 280X with easy. they only have 6000MHz vs 7000Mhz on gtx 770 how amd do that?


show me, it depends on the game and I doubt with ease it gets beat...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> show me, it depends on the game and I doubt with ease it gets beat...


+1

Not to mention if its a golden 280x vs a stock clock 770. Some games favor amd too.


----------



## Jorginto

@66racer

I dont like the tests where e.g 280X toxic or DCuII is compared to stock 770. AMD wins with performance per $ but overclokingwise it's a different story. Not that many 7970's and 280X's can do 1200 core easily, whereas almost every 770 does 1,2 GHz core + boost and awsome memory overclock. If we consider also avaible MSI AB hacks, 770 sees the stop sign (on air) around 1320-1350 boosted. Let's to benchmarks than. I've never seen any 7970 without hard voltmods comming close to my GPU benchmark scores.


----------



## renoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> show me, it depends on the game and I doubt with ease it gets beat...


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/R9_280X_Gaming/31.html


----------



## renoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @66racer
> 
> I dont like the tests where e.g 280X toxic or DCuII is compared to stock 770. AMD wins with performance per $ but overclokingwise it's a different story. Not that many 7970's and 280X's can do 1200 core easily, whereas almost every 770 does 1,2 GHz core + boost and awsome memory overclock. If we consider also avaible MSI AB hacks, 770 sees the stop sign (on air) around 1320-1350 boosted. Let's to benchmarks than. I've never seen any 7970 without hard voltmods comming close to my GPU benchmark scores.


How far My MSI GTX770 Gaming edition can be OC?


----------



## Jorginto

http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v
http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool

1.4V will most propably kill Your VRM. I got my 770 Gaming stable @1350 1,3V (with boost) for benchmarks and 1324 (boost) for gaming. If you're doing stable clocks over 1200 core (without boost) @ 1,212V, you should do a bit better than me, couse mine was stable @1170-1180MHz.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> hi guys, it's seems my MSI GTX770 beaten by R9 280X with easy. they only have 6000MHz vs 7000Mhz on gtx 770 how amd do that?


some wins go to AMD some to NVidia but when the difference is less than 5% it can only be distinguished with bench tests.
On paper the R9 280X has a faster memory bus and more shader Units so it should consistently win with a minimum margin of 10% But I guess that's why we pay a little extra for the Driver support NVidia Provides.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> show me, it depends on the game and I doubt with ease it gets beat...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/R9_280X_Gaming/31.html
Click to expand...

you fail...


----------



## bmancreations

I just picked up my new Bitfenix Phenom case, and now that side panel gets extremely hot at times, but I had a Prodigy before that and this never happened? Any ideas what has changed?

Anything I can do with the card to help?


----------



## Maximus Knight

comments pls!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> comments pls!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you running with "stock" manufacturer overclocked?


----------



## daveys93

Tried to push my score a little further on Valley. This is the best that I got so far. Not bad considering my card is voltage locked without a hard mod.

Score: 2437
1337 MHz Core & 8710 MHz Memory (effective) @ 1.2V

Going to see if I can get 2457+ before I resubmit to the valley thread, but I think I am reaching my cap (if I am not there already). I want to be the #2 770 behind 66racer











Really hoping the price wars between AMD and NVIDIA start soon so I can buy my second one. Once the 780 Ti comes out I bet that NVIDIA changes the prices on everything 700 series. Add in the 3 games that they are going to start coming with on October 28th and it is going to make for a much better price I think.


----------



## feznz

Buy the 3dmark13 and run firestrike separately but don't get the steam version


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveys93*
> 
> Tried to push my score a little further on Valley. This is the best that I got so far. Not bad considering my card is voltage locked without a hard mod.
> 
> Score: 2437
> 1337 MHz Core & 8710 MHz Memory (effective) @ 1.2V
> 
> Going to see if I can get 2457+ before I resubmit to the valley thread, but I think I am reaching my cap (if I am not there already). I want to be the #2 770 behind 66racer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hoping the price wars between AMD and NVIDIA start soon so I can buy my second one. Once the 780 Ti comes out I bet that NVIDIA changes the prices on everything 700 series. Add in the 3 games that they are going to start coming with on October 28th and it is going to make for a much better price I think.


What da hell? (O_O). 2177Mhz on the memory? Geez!, mine can barely do 1978Mhz. Seems like those memory clocks help a lot compared to core clock.

Mine was at 1424Mhz/1978Mhz and i got 58.1 FPS, but that was a long time ago though. I don't know what i would get now with newer drivers. Maybe i'll do a run and compare with yours.







.

I'll be fighting for that 3rd position. Feznz already has 59fps, and that's far off from what i have


----------



## feznz

I am wondering, that is an awesome score: what would you get with unlocked voltage.








But I am dying to see some valley submissions with the R9 280X just still a waiting I think they are no better that the 7970 so my theory why there has been no submissions so far


----------



## 66racer

Boy thought my card was starting to show signs of wearing out from all the extra volts due to my temps rising even though ambient temps have been going down, it started when I really started to push 1515mhz and 1529mhz as well as modded bios's as well as 1.50v (although throttling due to power target), so decided to check the h70 and thankfully had just loosened up a bit







Dropped temps 5c back to what they should be lol

So Im gonna keep pushing the volts and see how the card likes it long term, Im sure I have just over a month with over 1.38v and as much as 1.48 throughout benching runs, maybe 2-3 1.49-1.50 runs in valley and the card still runs great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveys93*
> 
> Tried to push my score a little further on Valley. This is the best that I got so far. Not bad considering my card is voltage locked without a hard mod.
> 
> Score: 2437
> 1337 MHz Core & 8710 MHz Memory (effective) @ 1.2V
> 
> Going to see if I can get 2457+ before I resubmit to the valley thread, but I think I am reaching my cap (if I am not there already). I want to be the #2 770 behind 66racer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hoping the price wars between AMD and NVIDIA start soon so I can buy my second one. Once the 780 Ti comes out I bet that NVIDIA changes the prices on everything 700 series. Add in the 3 games that they are going to start coming with on October 28th and it is going to make for a much better price I think.


Your memory overclock is INSANE!!!! Oh man if I had that memory paired with my core Im sure I could take down that 63fps 7970 lol BTW your core overclock is less than the 1333mhz that valley reports, its probably 1315mhz or so, use AB or precision and go by that. Valley does report memory correctly though.

Great run though







Be sure to apply all the allowed tweaks but im sure you probably did already. i would try one of the software voltage tweeks to see if it works on your card too if you havent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Buy the 3dmark13 and run firestrike separately but don't get the steam version


I wish I didnt have the steam one, hate that I need to install it from them every time but man I sure got a good deal on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> What da hell? (O_O). 2177Mhz on the memory? Geez!, mine can barely do 1978Mhz. Seems like those memory clocks help a lot compared to core clock.
> 
> Mine was at 1424Mhz/1978Mhz and i got 58.1 FPS, but that was a long time ago though. I don't know what i would get now with newer drivers. Maybe i'll do a run and compare with yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll be fighting for that 3rd position. Feznz already has 59fps, and that's far off from what i have


Newer drivers helped me break into the 60fps range but the unigen benchmarks especially LOVE memory overclocks. Its almost like a for every 60mhz memory its worth 100mhz core, just a loose guesstimate.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Are you running with "stock" manufacturer overclocked?


Yep! 1150/1202 haven't tried my other settings that I did with OCScanner which went up to 1400 lol


----------



## Caldeio

Nice memory overclock! I'm still at 1400, I've been waiting for someone to go higher so I can! Can you check your memory chip brand you have? I have hynix heard they overclock way better than samsung.


----------



## Vlasov_581

finally got my rig together. still a few quirks to work out. can I join?











apparently according to EVGA, one can not run the solid tri sli bridge with the back plates installed, because the fans push in to them







. well, flexible asus bridges to the rescue. now spread 'em boys


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> finally got my rig together. still a few quirks to work out. can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently according to EVGA, one can not run the solid tri sli bridge with the back plates installed, because the fans push in to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . well, flexible asus bridges to the rescue. now spread 'em boys


argh! 3 Classifieds!


----------



## ds84

Can i check if the gigabyte gtx 770 2gb WF 3x O.C uses a ref pcb board, and such it would be compatible with evga gtx 770 backplate?


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Can i check if the gigabyte gtx 770 2gb WF 3x O.C uses a ref pcb board, and such it would be compatible with evga gtx 770 backplate?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Nice memory overclock! I'm still at 1400, I've been waiting for someone to go higher so I can! Can you check your memory chip brand you have? I have hynix heard they overclock way better than samsung.


huh maybe that explains why such a massive difference, There have been more than one person with astronomical memory overclocks like that too. I have samsung and BARELY bench with 8070mhz, 8000mhz does well, but dont game for long periods over 7800mhz for some headroom in stability.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> finally got my rig together. still a few quirks to work out. can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently according to EVGA, one can not run the solid tri sli bridge with the back plates installed, because the fans push in to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . well, flexible asus bridges to the rescue. now spread 'em boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh Dayum!

Look who's ballin with tripple 770's





















. I'll be happy to see benchmarks on those babies


----------



## Caldeio

Gigabyte is not a reference card, it's custom pcb. afaik

Get 47.8fps on tomb raider on the settings in my sig pic, 112 on ultra.
Same score in Valley even with the extra +180mhz, which I expected.

Yungbenny







I just wish I had your core clocks to match my mem! COME ON NCP4208 MODS!

+1800 crashed and then some nice artifacts until +1640. Very slight shimmer/artifacts until I got to +1600. 1590 is great, but I backed off too +1570 for a nice stable clock. Then I ran stress benches for the past 2 hours. All good!









From stock to OC, How many points do you guys gain in valley? I gained...161 points from 1879 to 2040. Trying to get a percent that im bottlenecked by.


----------



## Vlasov_581

lol I got lucky on these. I was gonna go with the Zotac 4GB cause they were the cheapest @$440. these were $514 each shipped. I got a 15% Evga promo code for each one was mine and the other 2 were from friends(promised I'd give them the Batman AO codes cause now I have 3. Also had a 15% off for purchase over $1000 from Newegg, and a $25 off each for rebate so

$514x0.85=$436.90, $436.90x3=$1,310.70, $1,310.70x0.85=$1,114, $1,114-$75(rebate)=$1,039, $1,039+$60(backplates)=$1,099, $1,099÷3=$366 each









happy so far. coming from tri sli GTX 480s. they served me well, but that 1.5GB of vram was strugglin' with everything @6040x1080. it was impossible to play uber games. yea benchmarks for sure as soon as I dial everything


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


Isnt that your evga 770 classified????? Or u telling me classified backplate will fit the gigabyte?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Isnt that your evga 770 classified????? Or u telling me classified backplate will fit the gigabyte?


i'm certain it wouldn't.


----------



## Maximus Knight

wanted to share this with you guys


----------



## Vlasov_581

well I've reached my oc limit in normal mode, and it's 1315/8025 with all three cards







now to try OC and/or LN2 modes? would precision X better than afterburner for these


----------



## daveys93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Nice memory overclock! I'm still at 1400, I've been waiting for someone to go higher so I can! Can you check your memory chip brand you have? I have hynix heard they overclock way better than samsung.


The chips on the Zotac 770 4GB that I have are Hynix.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> lol I got lucky on these. I was gonna go with the Zotac 4GB cause they were the cheapest @$440. these were $514 each shipped. I got a 15% Evga promo code for each one was mine and the other 2 were from friends(promised I'd give them the Batman AO codes cause now I have 3. Also had a 15% off for purchase over $1000 from Newegg, and a $25 off each for rebate so
> 
> $514x0.85=$436.90, $436.90x3=$1,310.70, $1,310.70x0.85=$1,114, $1,114-$75(rebate)=$1,039, $1,039+$60(backplates)=$1,099, $1,099÷3=$366 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy so far. coming from tri sli GTX 480s. they served me well, but that 1.5GB of vram was strugglin' with everything @6040x1080. it was impossible to play uber games. yea benchmarks for sure as soon as I dial everything


Amazing deal on those cards, but I am confused how that worked. I thought you could only use the 15% EVGA codes at the EVGA store and if those were 15% off EVGA codes for Newegg, I thought Newegg does not allow you to stack promo codes?

Tri SLI is where I am headed eventually. Since I went with a full custom water cooling loop, I did not go SLI right a way. I am waiting for the new free games and price drops from NVIDIA, due to the 780 Ti and R9 290/290X, to drop the price for my second card. Then someday in the future when the 770 is going out of production or I can get a crazy good deal to grab a third (probably when Maxwell architecture comes out in about a year).... just hoping I can still get the waterblock that I need at that time.


----------



## Yungbenny911

afterburner


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> afterburner


which version?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> which version?


Get the one for lightning Edition 680/770/780 BIOS

You can try the latest one 3.0.0 beta 15. CLICK HERE

But i personally still use 3.0.0 beta 14. CLICK HERE

beta 16 does not yet have one for lightning versions. My GPU is not a lightning version, but it works just fine for me.


----------



## Clexzor

lol 290x wtachhh!!!!! soi funy


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol 290x wtachhh!!!!! soi funy


hahahaha, I saw that, my lungs almost collapsed while laughing. That gave me a good laugh


----------



## Selquist979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol 290x wtachhh!!!!! soi funy


Funniest thing I've seen in quite a while!
The start of the uber mode was the best.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Get the one for lightning Edition 680/770/780 BIOS
> 
> You can try the latest one 3.0.0 beta 15. CLICK HERE
> 
> But i personally still use 3.0.0 beta 14. CLICK HERE
> 
> beta 16 does not yet have one for lightning versions. My GPU is not a lightning version, but it works just fine for me.


thank you for that. will check it out









Quote:


> Amazing deal on those cards, but I am confused how that worked. I thought you could only use the 15% EVGA codes at the EVGA store and if those were 15% off EVGA codes for Newegg, I thought Newegg does not allow you to stack promo codes?


add to cart, apply code, entered my email, continue shopping, add to cart, apply code, enter 1st friend's email, continue shopping, add to cart, apply code, enter 2nd friend's email, continue shopping, proceed to checkout, apply newegg gift code, enter my email, pay. order had three separate 770s and three separate batman gifts, and not 3 quantity of each. I thought that is how it suppose to work since each evga code had a different number







maybe if you try to use the same promo code three times is when it does not go through


----------



## kens30

Hi guys,

I have been away for quite some time so i have basically not read all of the thread yet.
I just have a quick question for any Asus GTX770 dcii OC owners.
Yesterday i installed the Asus gpu tweak utility and out of curiosity i pressed on the live update button and to my surprise it found an updated bios for my card.
So i thought what the hell i just went ahead and updated it through the app because i could not find the updated bios on the Asus site.
The flashing went well in windows without any problems, just out of curiosity i saved the bios to a file using GPU-Z and the bios size is 184kb.My previous bios size is 164kb and i downloaded some other gtx770 bios files for other card manufacturers and they all seem to be 164kb.I just quickly opened them using the kepler bios tweaker to compare the 2 and all the clock,voltage boost tables are the same.
I am just wondering what has been updated and the bios size is a bit bigger....
If someone here knows how to see any differences in the bios files i will gladly upload them for someone to take a look....

BTW when i have some time i will run a few benchmarks to find my maximum o.c on this card. last time i tried i only oc. the core to 1264 which seemed to be the max i can go....I haven,t messed with the memory clocks yet though.
Any help would be appreciated Thanks.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*


Steam...?


----------



## ikjadoon

Anybody know whether EVGA or whomever voids your warranty if you overvolt it using the MSI Afterburner tweak on the NCP4206 cards? Is it detectable?

I'm not gonna ram 1.6V and then cry to EVGA, lol, when the card fries...but, say one of the DVI ports poops out unrelated to the OC and overvolting, but EVGA denies the claim because of the overvolting.

Currently, I'm sitting at 1161MHz/7712MHz with 1.212V on my EVGA SC ACX 2GB GTX 770, which seems a little low.







Any higher core or memory causes crashing in BF3 after a couple of hours/days.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi... Here my Two Lightnings in Heaven 4.0. 1.27v @ 1356 / 3965

Settings: 1080p / FullScreen / All other settings max possible...



Can do it about [email protected] all by air... Asic about 85%. Temps never exceed 63º with 1:1 in AB

What do you think? , what should the max safe voltage for my childs for safe 24/7...

I am very happy with these "babies"

Thanks!!! (sorry for my english)


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am just wondering what has been updated and the bios size is a bit bigger....
> If someone here knows how to see any differences in the bios files i will gladly upload them for someone to take a look....
> .


I havnt had time to check it out, but I noticed the second card I bought for SLi has a different BIOS file. Was going to look into it this weekend.


----------



## 66racer

Think Im gonna look for my max firestrike score now, only thing is that these 3dmark test depend on system more than valley....may need to at least get better memory and put the cpu at 5.0ghz

Firestrike 1502mhz 8020mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1048505



3dmark 11 1502mhz 8020mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7379156



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Anybody know whether EVGA or whomever voids your warranty if you overvolt it using the MSI Afterburner tweak on the NCP4206 cards? Is it detectable?
> 
> I'm not gonna ram 1.6V and then cry to EVGA, lol, when the card fries...but, say one of the DVI ports poops out unrelated to the OC and overvolting, but EVGA denies the claim because of the overvolting.
> 
> Currently, I'm sitting at 1161MHz/7712MHz with 1.212V on my EVGA SC ACX 2GB GTX 770, which seems a little low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any higher core or memory causes crashing in BF3 after a couple of hours/days.


Wow thats oddly low, I would turn the memory down to stock and check your max core speed that way first, could be experiencing memory crashes....I thought my first 770 was bad at 1245mhz but below 1200mhz with 1.212v seems almost wrong....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi... Here my Two Lightnings in Heaven 4.0. 1.27v @ 1356 / 3965
> 
> Settings: 1080p / FullScreen / All other settings max possible...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can do it about [email protected] all by air... Asic about 85%. Temps never exceed 63º with 1:1 in AB
> 
> What do you think? , what should the max safe voltage for my childs for safe 24/7...
> 
> I am very happy with these "babies"
> 
> Thanks!!! (sorry for my english)


Nice, whats your valley scores? I have ran my 770 all the way up to 1.49v while it does throttle up there due to amp limits of the card I believe, it hasnt died yet lol. I will say since benching at those high voltages, I used to be stable at 1345mhz @ 1.200v setting and now she only likes 1320mhz at the same setting. I dont really care since Im just benching mostly and that small loss gaming is undetectable.

I have mine on an h70 cooler. Usually max bench temps are no more than 55c in warm weather. 63c is what I would call my max, wouldnt go higher with the extra voltage since it just puts a greater load on the card but Im sure it can take it, its just my personal limit, I dont like getting near 60c with extra voltage, stock volt It doesnt matter to me.

edit
Added 3dmark 11 score


----------



## Timx2

Hey there,

I did some overclocking today with my 770 Lightning and I've reached the following results:

Firestrike 8746
3dMark 11 12.414
Heaven Extreme Preset 1415
Valley Extreme HD Preset 2211

I am happy with the results. The scores are pretty good, I think. Overall it is 10% better then stock settings. But what about my settings. Are they safe for 24/7 usage? Can I go for even higher (24/7) clocks with the voltage unlocker? Or should I stop here/lower stocks? Temperature is at max. 73 degrees (GPU) and 69 degrees (VRAM). Fan speed is max. 53%.

Looking forward to see some feedback!

Overclock 770.jpg 182k .jpg file


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timx2*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> I did some overclocking today with my 770 Lightning and I've reached the following results:
> 
> Firestrike 8746
> 3dMark 11 12.414
> Heaven Extreme Preset 1415
> Valley Extreme Preset 2211
> 
> I am happy with the results. The scores are pretty good, I think. Overall it is 10% better then stock settings. But what about my settings. Are they safe for 24/7 usage? Can I go for even higher (24/7) clocks with the voltage unlocker? Or should I stop here/lower stocks? Temperature is at max. 73 degrees (GPU) and 69 degrees (VRAM). Fan speed is max. 53%.
> 
> Looking forward to see some feedback!
> 
> Overclock 770.jpg 182k .jpg file


With the ability and ease of setting profiles for your overclocks, I dont see the point to running high overclocks 24/7 unless your doing something like [email protected] No point in beating on it when its not needed, but thats just me.


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Nice, whats your valley scores? I have ran my 770 all the way up to 1.49v while it does throttle up there due to amp limits of the card I believe, it hasnt died yet lol. I will say since benching at those high voltages, I used to be stable at 1345mhz @ 1.200v setting and now she only likes 1320mhz at the same setting. I dont really care since Im just benching mostly and that small loss gaming is undetectable.
> 
> I have mine on an h70 cooler. Usually max bench temps are no more than 55c in warm weather. 63c is what I would call my max, wouldnt go higher with the extra voltage since it just puts a greater load on the card but Im sure it can take it, its just my personal limit, I dont like getting near 60c with extra voltage, stock volt It doesnt matter to me.


Very nice cards!!!!, Mine are stable too about 1300 at 1.21v ... I´m very, very happy with this purchase... Do you think is a worth upgrade to 780?...Wich model?... I´m at 1600p but I think this two lightnings are sufficient without filters and I can wait until next gen ....

Do you think that is a safe voltage for 24/7 about 1.35v on the lightnings...?????. For test I put on one card 1.4v ; seems stable about 1450Mhz but I think this voltage is too much... What is your recomendation for Memory voltage and Aux voltage???

I´ll doing valley benchmark soon, I only doing this unigine for now because I have the graphics since last week and I don´t have time!!!!.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timx2*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> I did some overclocking today with my 770 Lightning and I've reached the following results:
> 
> Firestrike 8746
> 3dMark 11 12.414
> Heaven Extreme Preset 1415
> Valley Extreme Preset 2211
> 
> I am happy with the results. The scores are pretty good, I think. Overall it is 10% better then stock settings. But what about my settings. Are they safe for 24/7 usage? Can I go for even higher (24/7) clocks with the voltage unlocker? Or should I stop here/lower stocks? Temperature is at max. 73 degrees (GPU) and 69 degrees (VRAM). Fan speed is max. 53%.
> 
> Looking forward to see some feedback!


Your Unigine result Is "strange"...are you sure that you are at 1080p with all max settings on full screen (extreme tesellation, etc, etc); please can you put a screenshoot like mine for compare...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







What is your max stable core frequency / mem...etc,etc...

Thanks!!!.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timx2*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> I did some overclocking today with my 770 Lightning and I've reached the following results:
> 
> Firestrike 8746
> 3dMark 11 12.414
> Heaven Extreme Preset 1415
> Valley Extreme Preset 2211
> 
> I am happy with the results. The scores are pretty good, I think. Overall it is 10% better then stock settings. But what about my settings. Are they safe for 24/7 usage? Can I go for even higher (24/7) clocks with the voltage unlocker? Or should I stop here/lower stocks? Temperature is at max. 73 degrees (GPU) and 69 degrees (VRAM). Fan speed is max. 53%.
> 
> Looking forward to see some feedback!
> 
> Overclock 770.jpg 182k .jpg file


How new are you to overclocking? I think you may see some improvement from going to stock, then find the max stable core overclock on stock volt, then set core to stock and do memory, then combine the two. You may need to drop memory a hair to keep the core stable, then at that point add voltage doing the same process. You can use the unigen valley bench as a decent benchmark, but some games may need a hair more voltage to keep the clocks stable, its just a good baseline. If it passes 3 loops of valley its probably 99% stable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Very nice cards!!!!, Mine are stable too about 1300 at 1.21v ... I´m very, very happy with this purchase... Do you think is a worth upgrade to 780?...Wich model?... I´m at 1600p but I think this two lightnings are sufficient without filters and I can wait until next gen ....
> 
> Do you think that is a safe voltage for 24/7 about 1.35v on the lightnings...?????. For test I put on one card 1.4v ; seems stable about 1450Mhz but I think this voltage is too much... What is your recomendation for Memory voltage and Aux voltage???
> 
> I´ll doing valley benchmark soon, I only doing this unigine for now because I have the graphics since last week and I don´t have time!!!!.


Myself being short on time often is why I love the valley benchmark, its a much faster bench than heaven. Heaven 4.0 is super tough on a card though so your max valley OC may be 15-30mhz less on heaven. Seems like you have a solid pair of cards, I only have one asus right now, thinking about sli but I know I would be disappointed if I didnt get as good of a second card so I may just step up to a 780 when I need more power.

For your resolution I would pick a 770sli over a single 780 unless you would consider a 780sli in the future. Only thing I could think is if actual gaming minimum fps are lower than a single 780, thats what I would be concerned with. I like high averages, but the low mins are what you feel.

Honestly for max 24/7v I wouldnt worry at all about 1.35v so long as temps are ok. I only have been gaming at 1463mhz and 1.398 (basically 1.400v lol) with temps never breaking 55c and havent hurt the card yet. I got my card at launch, did the volt unlock mod on 8/20/13 and have done more benching than gaming but sure put it through its paces on bf3 and maybe 2-3hrs of bf4 beta and the card hasnt complained.

There is no guarentee but thats what I have run without killing the gpu core, your pcb is im sure at least equal to if not better than the asus one for over volting so have fun and do it at your own risk.


----------



## Jabba1977

Thanks!!!, when i have a break in my time... I´ll past the valley for you 

These lightnings are awesome!!!, I don´t have time for gaming, etc, etc...and only tested the cards on benchmarks an about half hour on Bioshock.

Of course, If I change the cards I thinking in a 780/780ti SLI.... but on the other hand I think...for why?...I love lightnings and I think that are sufficient for me until next gen.

The 780 Lightning (for me) is with less fabrication quality than 770.... 780 classified perhaps?....I like the TOP PERSONALIZED GPUS....

Only dude is If I can gaming for 1600p with 2GB of VRAM...(without AA, filters...etc,etc). What do you think?....

For 24/7 I think I am fine with 1.27v @ 1356 / 3965....The cards are cool and is a huge and safe OC for me.

Thanks, Regards.


----------



## Jorginto

@Jabba1977

Are your LT's not throttling @1450-1,35V? Is that on stock LN2 bios? I'm waiting for skynets bios with increased power target, couse that [email protected] 300W is just killing me.


----------



## Timx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> How new are you to overclocking? I think you may see some improvement from going to stock, then find the max stable core overclock on stock volt, then set core to stock and do memory, then combine the two. You may need to drop memory a hair to keep the core stable, then at that point add voltage doing the same process. You can use the unigen valley bench as a decent benchmark, but some games may need a hair more voltage to keep the clocks stable, its just a good baseline. If it passes 3 loops of valley its probably 99% stable
> Myself being short on time often is why I love the valley benchmark, its a much faster bench than heaven. Heaven 4.0 is super tough on a card though so your max valley OC may be 15-30mhz less on heaven. Seems like you have a solid pair of cards, I only have one asus right now, thinking about sli but I know I would be disappointed if I didnt get as good of a second card so I may just step up to a 780 when I need more power.


I am familiar with the basics of overclocking. I did set my core first but i barely have any room left. +25 on stock volts is causing crashing already... +500 memory is causing some weird lightning/artifacts in firestrike (but no crash..). So I think this is pretty much all with +75mv
Quote:


> Your Unigine result Is "strange"...are you sure that you are at 1080p with all max settings on full screen (extreme tesellation, etc, etc); please can you put a screenshoot like mine for compare...


Well, it was Extreme HD preset... I made a typo there...
Quote:


> With the ability and ease of setting profiles for your overclocks, I dont see the point to running high overclocks 24/7 unless your doing something like [email protected] No point in beating on it when its not needed, but thats just me.


Got a point there... but what are the max. temps (vram and core) and max mv (mem, core and aux) I can use for 24/7 (in other words... long gaming sessions/benchmarking).


----------



## 66racer

Timx2-

Sounds like you did things correctly but dont use firestrike to determine stability, try finding your max on valley. Firestrike will pass on an unstable oc that will crash on gaming. Valley with 3 loops will be about 99% stable. I usually just let it pass 2 loops then try it in a game. Use afterburner as your info for what your max memory and core is since gpu-z and some benches like valley report a higher boost than actual.

Doesnt seem like a bad card though.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been away for quite some time so i have basically not read all of the thread yet.
> I just have a quick question for any Asus GTX770 dcii OC owners.
> Yesterday i installed the Asus gpu tweak utility and out of curiosity i pressed on the live update button and to my surprise it found an updated bios for my card.
> .


Could you upload the Bios to Techpowerup Via GPUZ please The I will have a look I don't want to install Asus GPU Tweak as I use MSI AB it is for me personally way better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> finally got my rig together. still a few quirks to work out. can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently according to EVGA, one can not run the solid tri sli bridge with the back plates installed, because the fans push in to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . well, flexible asus bridges to the rescue. now spread 'em boys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh Dayum!
> 
> Look who's ballin with tripple 770's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll be happy to see benchmarks on those babies


I second that too
I am debating a 3rd 770 at the moment as I have the PSU and motherboard I am almost 3way SLI ready apart from water block I am wondering about the scaling with a 3rd card


----------



## Vlasov_581

my cpu can't keep up with them







and it's no longer stable @4.8 until I get to 1.52v







not doing that. Tri SLI 480s let it stay @4.8 with 1.48v. at stock voltages the 770s work in 3D Mark @1300/8000, but Metro LL straight up DESTROYED my rig







can only do 1275/7800 in it


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> my cpu can't keep up with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's no longer stable @4.8 until I get to 1.52v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not doing that. Tri SLI 480s let it stay @4.8 with 1.48v. at stock voltages the 770s work in 3D Mark @1300/8000, but Metro LL straight up DESTROYED my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can only do 1275/7800 in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I sorry to hear that but they are respectable clocks considering you got a hot sandwich going on there
I just degrade my last chip so I got another i7 5 days ago and I got a nice one 4.8Ghz on 1.275v but needs a delid to push further I think it will do 5+Ghz.
Its an good excuse to feed that upgrade itch and now might be the time to get an ivy before they run out of stock it seems the last available chips have been way above average OCers IMO


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @Jabba1977
> 
> Are your LT's not throttling @1450-1,35V? Is that on stock LN2 bios? I'm waiting for skynets bios with increased power target, couse that [email protected] 300W is just killing me.


You are correct...the cards "not throttlin" 

I´m on stock LN2 BIOS and my "Trick" for not throttling is set the Fan on Auto with temps < 73º....not aux voltage,etc,etc

One question...what is the difference Stock BIOS Vs LN2????

I give this voltage with the "unlocked LLC aplicattion on AB 14 Beta"...but my power target is on 109% in both BIOS... is this correct?

Thanks!!!.


----------



## bmancreations

Is this card suppose to push the air into the case, out the back (where the inputs are) or out the front of the card?


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> Is this card suppose to push the air into the case, out the back (where the inputs are) or out the front of the card?


Which model are you talking about? the reference card has a blower that exhausts air to the back of the card, usually the ones with dual fans dissipate heat inside the case, which model you own?


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Which model are you talking about? the reference card has a blower that exhausts air to the back of the card, usually the ones with dual fans dissipate heat inside the case, which model you own?


I always forget those details lol I have the Gigabtye 2GB Windforce.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I sorry to hear that but they are respectable clocks considering you got a hot sandwich going on there
> I just degrade my last chip so I got another i7 5 days ago and I got a nice one 4.8Ghz on 1.275v but needs a delid to push further I think it will do 5+Ghz.
> Its an good excuse to feed that upgrade itch and now might be the time to get an ivy before they run out of stock it seems the last available chips have been way above average OCers IMO


I have been considering a 3770k but since I have my expectation of at least 4.6ghz to break even and 4.8ghz to feel like an upgrade, I have been scared of buying one and being disappointed. When I played with a 3570k back when I had a 2500k, ivy seemed to have a consistent 250mhz advantage over sandy in my system at least.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmancreations*
> 
> I always forget those details lol I have the Gigabtye 2GB Windforce.


That card dissipates heat to the case, two fans are angled in a kind of a triangle and create a turbulence with the airflow of both, the third fan farthest from the video outputs cools VRMs and also helps to cool the GPU, thats a very nice cooler by the way,


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> That card dissipates heat to the case, two fans are angled in a kind of a triangle and create a turbulence with the airflow of both, the third fan farthest from the video outputs cools VRMs and also helps to cool the GPU, thats a very nice cooler by the way,


Sorry, to the case, as in to the case side door, or to into the case, where everything else is?


----------



## Caldeio

i have the gigabyte windforce, if you look at your OEM Retail box. There's a nice diagram of the cooler in action and how it works and where the heat goes.

It comes out the top of the card. ie the side where the power plugs into.


----------



## Caldeio

Well that was a nice double tap.

Anyone try the new beta driver? I now get 48.3fps in tomb raider up from 47.5.
Shadowplay takes less than 1fps hit to record, but no mic and only 3.8gb files then you have to start the recording again.
My +55core OverClock that was only not stable in Heaven benchmark, is not stable at all. i've been on +50 though so doesn't matter. My memory clock is still fine at *2145*


----------



## stnz

Some nice setups in here too


----------



## Maximus Knight

Anyone tested their 770 on Arkham Origins yet? My Classified was pushing abt 90fps(iirc) fully maxed out with no nV TXAA on 1200p. Didn't really see a difference compared to my ref 780. Would like to gather more data from you guys


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have been considering a 3770k but since I have my expectation of at least 4.6ghz to break even and 4.8ghz to feel like an upgrade, I have been scared of buying one and being disappointed. When I played with a 3570k back when I had a 2500k, ivy seemed to have a consistent 250mhz advantage over sandy in my system at least.










LOL but since Yungbenny made me try beat his firestrike score and I degraded my last 3770k in the attempt











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My old 3770k 4.8 Ghz @ 1.44V
My new Chip







just the last ones available seem to all be exceptional but as always luck of the draw
I have had it up to 5Ghz @ 1.30V but hit the 105*c will need to delid this one
http://valid.canardpc.com/84939m


----------



## Selquist979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Anyone tested their 770 on Arkham Origins yet? My Classified was pushing abt 90fps(iirc) fully maxed out with no nV TXAA on 1200p. Didn't really see a difference compared to my ref 780. Would like to gather more data from you guys


Have been playing most of the weekend. Running Max settings with High TXAA at 1080. Avg is about 51, low was 44. Most of the time it just hitting 60(have adaptive vsync on) vram usage varies from about 1.1GB to 1.5GB haven't seen it go much higher. Clocks are at stock(1189 core, stock mem)


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Form filled in.









Originally upgraded from my 5870 to a 660ti (EVGA) to give my girlfriend the 5870. 660ti had a dodgy fan, RMA'd it and got a 760 with the same problem, RMA'd that and got a 760 with huge coil whine, RMA'd that and got this (perfect) 770.









Got offered the ACX but it would have been awful in my case. This card eats through most things at 1440p, impressive. Best of all it only cost me £100 (cost of the 660ti),


----------



## ikjadoon

Price cuts are here!

770 for $330, 780 for $500. Effective tomorrow at 1 pm.

http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/61677-nvidia-takes-axe-geforce-gtx-780-gtx-770-pricing/


----------



## daveys93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Price cuts are here!
> 
> 770 for 330, 780 for 500. Effective tomorrow at 1 pm.
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/61677-nvidia-takes-axe-geforce-gtx-780-gtx-770-pricing/


Wow. I was just reading this at videocardz.com. I was not thinking they would drop the 780 by $150. At $500/card it really makes me want to switch to 780's. Unfortunately I also have $110 invested in a waterblock on my current 770.

Still, a $70 cut on the 770 is awesome and with the 3 bundled games which I can sell on Ebay for $60+, it brings the price down to from $440 to $310. A good spot better than the $400 [$440 - $40 (sold bundled games)] I paid for my current one.


----------



## bmancreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Anyone tested their 770 on Arkham Origins yet? My Classified was pushing abt 90fps(iirc) fully maxed out with no nV TXAA on 1200p. Didn't really see a difference compared to my ref 780. Would like to gather more data from you guys


I played the first part of the game with the settings maxed out, everything, and it was playing smoothly. I didn't record FPS though.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Price cuts on 770's and 780's, now we would be getting more members







... AMD needs to cut prices more, so the price war can continue, and the customers will win







.

Right now...


----------



## Caldeio

Guys its time to buy another 770! Sell off the games and recoup even more!







These price cuts, are nice!

If I didn't need a new cpu and/or board, I'd be going SLI this spring instead. Please AMD, come out with a new AM3+ chip+chipset and I'll just upgrade my board and get another 770. I'll overclock and see what happens and if im still cpu botlenecked, I'll upgrade.


----------



## HackedVirus

Im not a member yet, but with the price cuts, i think im ready to join the 770 club! To those of you with 770's in SLI, do you believe my Corsair HX-850 will supply enough power for two of these cards with an 8350 oc'd 4.5ghz? Looking forward to joining your ranks!


----------



## 66racer

This is why I love competition! Its why I wanted a killer 290x







hope they end up as low as some of the rumors say because for another $330 how can I not sli lol


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackedVirus*
> 
> Im not a member yet, but with the price cuts, i think im ready to join the 770 club! To those of you with 770's in SLI, do you believe my Corsair HX-850 will supply enough power for two of these cards with an 8350 oc'd 4.5ghz? Looking forward to joining your ranks!


As long as you dont plan for a crazy over volt on the 770 sli I think you will be ok but its getting close to pushing the max amp draw I bet.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> As long as you dont plan for a crazy over volt on the 770 sli I think you will be ok but its getting close to pushing the max amp draw I bet.


He should be more than comfortable, remember i run on a 750w psu?


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackedVirus*
> 
> Im not a member yet, but with the price cuts, i think im ready to join the 770 club! To those of you with 770's in SLI, do you believe my Corsair HX-850 will supply enough power for two of these cards with an 8350 oc'd 4.5ghz? Looking forward to joining your ranks!


You're good.


----------



## froggyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> He should be more than comfortable, remember i run on a 750w psu?


You think I'd be pushing my luck with a three year old 700W for SLI.


----------



## 66racer

Gez didnt realise those price cuts were so concrete! Evga has a $329 model on newegg lol Man guessing another 770 will work its way in sooner or later. I may need another case before I do that though.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *froggyman*
> 
> You think I'd be pushing my luck with a three year old 700W for SLI.


Well, on my 750W PSU, the max i have ever gone in SLI was

3770k at 4.9 GHZ @ 1.420v

770 SLI @ 1356Mhz/1978Mhz @ 1.340mv (AVG)

12gb RAM @ 2000Mhz @ 1.70mv (I believe)

1 SSD, 1 HDD, Wireless Adapter, 6 case fans (all at MAX speed), a H100, and two LED's.

And i did multiple runs of 3dmark11 with no shut-downs or blue screen, generally no problem at all.

Got this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660

So, unless you are overclocking like i did mine, you should be fine on a 700w psu. If my 750 watt PSU can push the above with no issues at all since day one, you will be fine.


----------



## HackedVirus

Thanks everyone! I shall be back when i buy my 770's, thanks for all the help!


----------



## feznz

And not to forget the new No.1
http://rog.asus.com/268622013/overclocking/smoke-smashes-3dmark-11-record-with-quad-r9-290x-crossfirex/


----------



## 66racer

Wow feznz they crushed the previous score!

I can't say that amd pricing havent made me think about a 290x but man I hear about so many driver issues when pushing decent overclocks I havent been so willing to try amd, and now with a $499 780 I dont need to feel conflicted lol

Man if the 760 went down to $200 I might have considered a 760 sli but 770sli will be amazing and cheaper in the long run than what I would get selling my 770. I have a hardware upgrade itch sooo bad but can't justify any toys right now.


----------



## leyzar

Hello proud owners of the GTX 770,
Recently it has come to my attention that starting tomorrow nvidia will slice 33% off the price of gtx 770 and gtx 780 source in case you did not know already








So my question to you is...
What would be the top 3 best GTX 770s one can buy ?
I will do OC but not under water, and my PSU is 700W seasonic , rig in my sig


----------



## 66racer

I can vouch for the top notch quality of my asus 770, even after feeding it as much as 1.5v and still ticking


----------



## Krazee

I may be leaving this club to join the 780 club when my step up goes through


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> but 770sli will be amazing and cheaper in the long run than what I would get selling my 770. I have a hardware upgrade itch sooo bad but can't justify any toys right now.


Im liking the sli 770s..







As a second note, a friend just sli'd a pair of 760s...they scaled real well.


----------



## ikjadoon

Voltage concerns:

I'm running my ACX SC at 1.250, but I could only get to 1189MHz (memory is at stock, too!) before BF3 crashed.







How high voltage are you all running, specifically those on the EVGA ACX coolers?

Someone in the volt-mod thread said 1.3V might fry the VRMs!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Voltage concerns:
> 
> I'm running my ACX SC at 1.250, but I could only get to 1189MHz (memory is at stock, too!) before BF3 crashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How high voltage are you all running, specifically those on the EVGA ACX coolers?
> 
> Someone in the volt-mod thread said 1.3V might fry the VRMs!


lol, for my top 3dmark 11 score, i run my msi gaming edition at 1.340mv, and for my top Valley score i run at 1.344mv. I doubt 1.3mv would fry your V-ram







(btw, i'm on air)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Voltage concerns:
> 
> I'm running my ACX SC at 1.250, but I could only get to 1189MHz (memory is at stock, too!) before BF3 crashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How high voltage are you all running, specifically those on the EVGA ACX coolers?
> 
> Someone in the volt-mod thread said 1.3V might fry the VRMs!


Im on an asus mind you but I have gamed on 1.4v for the past two months. Mind you im lucky to get 2hrs a week gaming but thats not including the hours benching I have as high as 1.495 (1.5v). Generally those were just a few runs where it throttled but have benched SEVERAL times at 1.48v.

Will say the card has degraded a bit but valley still passes at 1320mhz at 1.200v compared to at launch 1345mhz at 1.200


----------



## malmental




----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> lol, for my top 3dmark 11 score, i run my msi gaming edition at 1.340mv, and for my top Valley score i run at 1.344mv. I doubt 1.3mv would fry your V-ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, i'm on air)


OK.







Good to hear. Maybe I'll bump it up some more, then!









Oh, sorry, not VRAM (I think the volt-mod only affects the GPU chip, not the VRAM chips), but the VRM, the voltage regulators. Let me see if I can find the post..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im on an asus mind you but I have gamed on 1.4v for the past two months. Mind you im lucky to get 2hrs a week gaming but thats not including the hours benching I have as high as 1.495 (1.5v). Generally those were just a few runs where it throttled but have benched SEVERAL times at 1.48v.
> 
> Will say the card has degraded a bit but valley still passes at 1320mhz at 1.200v compared to at launch 1345mhz at 1.200


OK. So, slight degradation when running 1.4V with a few spurts at 1.495V. But, you are on water, while I'm on air. So, maybe ~1.3V max for air for slower degradation. GPUs degrade a whole lot faster than CPUs.


----------



## 66racer

Yeah I would say 1.3-1.35 but no matter what I always put temp before volt so if at 1.3v your already hitting 65-70c I would stop there. I try to be very careful with that stuff and my own personal limit while over volting is 60c but when I was on air and stock volt 70c didnt bother me one bit. Generally when I game my peak will never exceed 55c

That post you mentioned I think was regarding the vrm. Im not sure but think your card does have some sort of heatsink in the form of a plate on the vrm but not at home to verify


----------



## Vlasov_581

ok so completely no touching voltage and power sliders in afterburner, I was able to pass all of my games and benchmarks @1283 core(+81), and 7816 mem(+403)







Damn though, fans on full blast, the top card is hitting 87C







, middle 76C







, and bottom 62C







in this configuration







apparently moving the third card down in to the bottom x8 2.0 slot, made NO IMPACT IN PERFORMANCE whatsoever







sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I would say 1.3-1.35 but no matter what I always put temp before volt so if at 1.3v your already hitting 65-70c I would stop there. I try to be very careful with that stuff and my own personal limit while over volting is 60c but when I was on air and stock volt 70c didnt bother me one bit. Generally when I game my peak will never exceed 55c
> 
> That post you mentioned I think was regarding the vrm. Im not sure but think your card does have some sort of heatsink in the form of a plate on the vrm but not at home to verify


Huh, OK! I'm actually right at 65C for BF3, so no overvolting for me. I think I just got a bum GK104: 1161MHz/7712MHz it is. It's not like I'm exactly wanting for frames...haha,









Thank you, everyone, for the info and help.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Any ideas how much a 770 Classified would cost then..? $500-$70? Can't wait to SLI this black Friday if so..


----------



## Vlasov_581

they're like $440 + 3 games on newegg now


----------



## Caldeio

My model Gigabyte Windforce 4gb is 389.99 w/free shipping on newegg. 60 dollar drop.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Huh, OK! I'm actually right at 65C for BF3, so no overvolting for me. I think I just got a bum GK104: 1161MHz/7712MHz it is. It's not like I'm exactly wanting for frames...haha,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for the info and help.


Sorry, was at work when I typed that so let me clearify. If on stock voltage, even the 1.212v, I wouldnt sweat even hitting 80c. BUT if over volting the card, personally I dont want to even hit 60c but 70c is probably a safe realistic limit for 1.30v. When pushing voltage I always want to be way in the safe side to reduce damage thats why 60c is my limit for temps and extra voltage, not science based, just my opinion.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Sorry, was at work when I typed that so let me clearify. If on stock voltage, even the 1.212v, I wouldnt sweat even hitting 80c. BUT if over volting the card, personally I dont want to even hit 60c but 70c is probably a safe realistic limit for 1.30v. When pushing voltage I always want to be way in the safe side to reduce damage thats why 60c is my limit for temps and extra voltage, not science based, just my opinion.


Oh, I should've been clearer, too. Right, I realized you probably just used your judgement and this wasn't based on test or anything, haha.







But, overvolting accelerates degradation and heat speeds it up even more, so you're on the right track to keep the temps low!







After I started overclocking my i5-4670K, I did some research, lol.

I'm fine severely overvolting my CPU as they seem much more resilient, but with people posting GPU degradation even after a few months, I'm cautious. In fact, I finally read the Zawarudo thread in its entirety trying to figure out how to remove the mod (super-easy) and Zawarudo himself thinks that air-cooled cards shouldn't go over 1.250V.

And, for me, 1.250V hardly helped: I got to 1189MHz core, but my memory wasn't even stable at 7500MHz then. Much rather drop 30MHz on the core, get the 270MHz on the memory, and keep the stock volts for longevity.


----------



## Vlasov_581

oh man my cpu is killing these cards even at stock clocks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> oh man my cpu is killing these cards even at stock clocks


Wow, nice GPU score with that crappy CPU lol, if you had a 3930K or any of the X series... Geez


----------



## mfranco702

what would be better? a third 770 or swap for two 780 lightning now that prices went down?














im also getting a 3960X to go along with cards.


----------



## desertsolace

Hey all, just got a gtx770. I guess one company posted the lower price early and I was able to price-match at local outlet (other store) plus 25% of difference. $309 for the evga acx (amazing in Canada). So far have +155mhz offset. Very happy. Brand new cpu, ram, mobo, case and gpu. Have only oced the gpu for one run. Temps reached 83 Celsius. Guess I have to remember I have a matx case not my old Sniper!


----------



## Vlasov_581

well 780 SLI should be faster. But my friend is pissed right now, because he can't play Skyrim with his crazy amount of mods running 3 1920x1200 screens in surround using a 3820 + 780 SLI







i'm hittin' 3700MB+ @6040x1080 with the same mods. I can't even launch Crysis 3 with 8XAA, it just CTDs. only 4XAA and that uses 3600MB+. On a single screen you'll be fine


----------



## Nackles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> My model Gigabyte Windforce 4gb is 389.99 w/free shipping on newegg. 60 dollar drop.


Me too. I just picked it up for that price and it comes with 3 free games. (2 of which i was already going to buy!) SLI here I come.


----------



## Yungbenny911

New drivers = better OC stability























I was able to bench *1398Mhz/2000Mhz*, Finally broke 13k GPU score










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392785


----------



## Caldeio

Whats your boost yungbenny? or is that your boost?


----------



## sonic2911

hi guys, im gonna get the 770 after price down







so which brand should I choose? EVGA MSI or GIGA?


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> New drivers = better OC stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to bench *1398Mhz/2000Mhz*, Finally broke 13k GPU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7392785


very similar to my 680 Lightning Oced to 1423 Mhz. on air also, I'd say both cards perform almost equal Oced. difference is minimum
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4950749


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Whats your boost yungbenny? or is that your boost?


Yes, 1398Mhz is my boost clock, it still throttles a bit when i hit my TDP limit, but it's just for a few seconds on the 3rd scene of 3dmark11. I ran that at 1.320mv








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> hi guys, im gonna get the 770 after price down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so which brand should I choose? EVGA MSI or GIGA?


When it comes to non-manufacturer unlocked GPU's

1, EVGA for customer service, and "Maybe volt modding too"

2, MSI for _easy_ voltage Modding but not really stable voltage = lesser OC headroom

3, ASUS for a more citical process to unlock voltage, but the best for stability = Hardwork, but more OC headroom.

4, GIGA, no voltage modding yet = little OC headroom compared to others

Personally i would go with MSI... Never had an issue with them, and i've always won the silicon lottery with them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> very similar to my 680 Lightning Oced to 1423 Mhz. on air also, I'd say both cards perform almost equal Oced. difference is minimum
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4950749


Hmmm... Nice score on your 680







. I guess the tiny boost is from my memory clock speed.


----------



## sonic2911

I have just got the msi tf 760 10days ago. so when i saw the 770's price was down, i think i should change it







and my current msi tf 760 has coil whine too >< damn it
/and will my psu be enough for the 770?
Quote:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207013


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmmm... Nice score on your 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess the tiny boost is from my memory clock speed.


or better drivers.... that test was made over a year ago, Im pretty sure If I had the 680 with today's drivers could get a better score, cpu is almost equal too, my sandy was Oced to 5100 MHz


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes, 1398Mhz is my boost clock, it still throttles a bit when i hit my TDP limit, but it's just for a few seconds on the 3rd scene of 3dmark11. I ran that at 1.320mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to non-manufacturer unlocked GPU's
> 
> 1, EVGA for customer service, and "Maybe volt modding too"
> 
> 2, MSI for _easy_ voltage Modding but not really stable voltage = lesser OC headroom
> 
> 3, ASUS for a more citical process to unlock voltage, but the best for stability = Hardwork, but more OC headroom.
> 
> 4, GIGA, no voltage modding yet = little OC headroom compared to others


Lol not really evga for volt modding. Vrms are pretty average, good oc clocking ability but volt modding isnt as much


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Lol not really evga for volt modding. Vrms are pretty average, good oc clocking ability but volt modding isnt as much


Some guys said he got his GPU unlocked, so i didn't want to rule it out just yet, until i had proof it was not possible on it


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Oh im just bummed it cant attain anything over 1.3v... that I know of


----------



## feznz

Its one of those things and I can tell you from someone that can hold 1.5v while benching, that 1.3 is already on the downward slope where no more major gains are made.
It is only bragging rights that I can bench higher scores unless you going to break out the LN2 then we're going to party with that extra voltage.
I think I am settling for about 1320Mhz @ 1.24v for a 24/7 OC seems any higher than that is unnoticeable with the naked eye and takes a bench to actually see there is a difference I am planning on keeping my cards for a year or so I am being conservative with them, unlike my CPU I replaced last week from benching too hard


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Yea that is mainly it. Obviously im not going to run at 1.45v 24/7 but Im just wondering how far I can push it. I dropped like 1000 dollars on my wc loop and ive oc'd everything else to its limits... i guess this one thing that has a voltage limit annoys me because im so used to having no limitations in terms of voltages... interesting point that it doesnt improve much... still really want to test it just for bragging rights. Coming near top on a chart gives you an ego boost I guess when it comes to this kind of thing









See im the opposite, Ive had my setup for about a month and I want to replace my monitor, maybe add another gpu or change it and change sound system and hopefully pump. I guess thats v2 of my build when i have the $$$ :L oh I what I would give to be sponsored or have a disposable income of about 7 figures... we can dream xD


----------



## feznz

from memory in valley I got 59FPS with 1.35v 66Racer got 60.8FPS with 1.45v


----------



## leyzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Hello proud owners of the GTX 770,
> Recently it has come to my attention that starting tomorrow nvidia will slice 33% off the price of gtx 770 and gtx 780 source in case you did not know already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my question to you is...
> What would be the top 3 best GTX 770s one can buy ?
> I will do OC but not under water, and my PSU is 700W seasonic , rig in my sig


Any advice would be greatly appreciate it


----------



## 66racer

Wow this thread got super busy lol

Benny nice score, which driver were you on?

Regarding voltage, really anything in the 1400mhz range is just bragging rights but there are a few fps gains but you dont see it unless fraps is logging data. I think feznz is right, the sweet 24/7 range for these cards is say 1320mhz/7600mhz. Its a well balanced oc.

I have benched as high as 1.495v, in my 2months of playing with voltaged (usually above 1.35v) I seem to have degraded the card by about 20mhz in that 2 months.

Before that using the stock 1.212 lost me about 20mhz like the card settled at 20mhz lower than fresh out of the box. My 670 seemed to do the same as well.

So since I got the card at launch, it seems to bench at about 40mhz less at stock voltage. 1.212 is stable at 1320, before 1359mhz with an occasional successful valley run at 1372mhz.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Wow this thread got super busy lol
> 
> Benny nice score, which driver were you on?
> 
> Regarding voltage, really anything in the 1400mhz range is just bragging rights but there are a few fps gains but you dont see it unless fraps is logging data. I think feznz is right, the sweet 24/7 range for these cards is say 1320mhz/7600mhz. Its a well balanced oc.
> 
> I have benched as high as 1.495v, in my 2months of playing with voltaged (usually above 1.35v) I seem to have degraded the card by about 20mhz in that 2 months.
> 
> Before that using the stock 1.212 lost me about 20mhz like the card settled at 20mhz lower than fresh out of the box. My 670 seemed to do the same as well.
> 
> So since I got the card at launch, it seems to bench at about 40mhz less at stock voltage. 1.212 is stable at 1320, before 1359mhz with an occasional successful valley run at 1372mhz.


My Geforce experience popped up and i just updated through it, i think it's the latest beta/whql drivers. (don't know).


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah when i got my card it boosted to 1280 (+55) and now only 1267 is stable with the new driver. 1.212v. The memory is 8580 though.


----------



## bond32

Hey guys, going to ask this here too as I am having a hard time making a decision. Let me know opinions:
Quote:


> Hello guys, looking for input here. Might be bias I know, but right now I am leaning towards getting 2x770 lightnings. I just returned my 780 lightning as I saw the price was so much cheaper, for the price I paid I can get 2 770 lightnings on amazon right now (359.99). Also I see 2 choices of solid waterblocks, but for now I will just use air cooling. So my question would be, would you do it or go with a single 780? Benchmarks put 2 770's very close to 2 780's, from what I see (3-6 fps). I am pretty much gaming on this, but I do a good bit of overclocking/benches.
> 
> Other options I am considering:
> 1x7990 $729.99
> 1x780 Lightning $549.99
> 1xR9 290x (whenever available) $549.99
> 2xEVGA 770's $329.99 each
> 
> Again I will eventually get water blocks, just won't be able to afford the blocks when I make the purchase.


----------



## ricklen

This is asked before: What should I take a 2Gb or 4Gb version from MSI?

It seems that everyone recommends 2Gb at 1080p but why? If I buy one of these cards I will be running it for 2 years for sure, so what should I take?

Difference in price is € 70,- so this means the 4Gb edition is 25% more expensive but I think in 1 year I will regret taking the 2Gb version over the 4Gb or not?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> This is asked before: What should I take a 2Gb or 4Gb version from MSI?
> 
> It seems that everyone recommends 2Gb at 1080p but why? If I buy one of these cards I will be running it for 2 years for sure, so what should I take?
> 
> Difference in price is € 70,- so this means the 4Gb edition is 25% more expensive but I think in 1 year I will regret taking the 2Gb version over the 4Gb or not?


Same question for me. I hope somebody can give us a good answer for this question, please enlighten us. Thanks!


----------



## ricklen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Same question for me. I hope somebody can give us a good answer for this question, please enlighten us. Thanks!


Just read this on HARDOCP:
Quote:


> One of the biggest questions that we have been getting is whether 2GB of GPU VRAM memory would be sufficient to play Battlefield 4 at high levels of performance. During our gameplay experience with each card, we observed the actual VRAM usage did not exceed 2GB for each of the tests that we performed. At the 2560x1600 resolution, we typically observed anywhere from 1800MB to 2015MB used at any given time. We find this to be somewhat surprising, as it seemed like it would be likely to exceed the 2GB of VRAM on the 3GB R9 280X. Confirming the 3GB R9 280X, we did not observe video memory usage to exceed 2GB, but it was near the max on the GTX 770.
> 
> However, in reality, some of the slowdowns that we experienced on the GTX 770 (that we did not feel on the R9 280X) felt like the issue was related to an insufficient amount of video memory. More testing will be needed to flesh this out more, as the Beta also does not have the full graphics settings included in it. The full-version game may be more graphically intense, have more art assets, and have better image quality putting a greater demand on VRAM and performance.


EDIT: Something we should take in mind is that this game is far from optimized I believe.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey *Ricklen* and *Loktar*, I posted this earlier on a 2gb Vs 4gb 770 thread. Some guy was saying 2gb will not be enough for future games, and this was my response to him. And don't take that HardOCP statement serious. I also experienced slowdowns until Nvidia released newer drivers, all that went out the window. Besides, it's the BETA version, Crysis 3 Beta was not what the actual game turned out the be, the actual game tuned out the be bug free (from my experience). Their Bf4 problem had more to do with optimization than V-ram, that's why they said they have to do more investigation. Their V-ram statement was just as assumption.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> I would like to know your source that 2GB of VRAM will be enough for next-gen games?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> First of all, it's common sense... Let me break it down for you. If 2gb is enough for the games that are currently out, and some that are revealed, but not yet out. The only games that are not confirmed are games in the "future".
> 
> So how will you know that 2gb will be enough for those games?
> 
> First you think of what games in the "future" would be like, and looking at PC gaming history, you know they will be more graphically demanding than what we have right now. So if right now we have Bf4 running at 74 fps avg on the 2gb 770 at Max Settings, BF6 ("maybe" in 2000 and whatever) will likely run at 35 fps on a single 2gb 770, and require more than 2gb.
> 
> 35 fps is practially unplayable for a game like that, so what do you do to get Bf6 to run at 74 fps like Bf4 did? You TURN DOWN AA SETTINGS, and what does turning down AA settings equal? It equals lower V-ram Usage. BAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to summarize everything: IN FUTURE, THE 770 WILL NOT BE POWERFUL ENOUGH, AND YOU WILL TURN DOWN AA SETTINGS TO RUN GAMES AT PLAYABLE FPS. LOWER AA SETTINGS = LOWER V-RAM USAGE, WHICH = 2GB BEING SUFFICIENT FOR FUTURE GAMES.
> 
> Yet again, proving the point that you will most likely RUN OUT OF PROCESSING POWER BEFORE YOU RUN OUT OF V-RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Thanks for the input ricklen and Yungbenny911! REP+ for both.

If i understand this correctly and thinking ahead. I think the option would be to SLI or get a better card in the future if the performance will be hit in the future games, which is 2 years from now?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I saw this link just awhile ago - GTX 680 2GB vs Radeon HD 7970 Ghz Edition 3GB. Even the 3GB had performance hit with high AA settings and still the GTX 680 2GB has a better FPS. The game is Crysis 3!

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2013/03/15/crysis-3-performance-analysis/4


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Thanks for the input ricklen and Yungbenny911! REP+ for both.
> 
> If i understand this correctly and thinking ahead. I think the option would be to SLI or get a better card in the future if the performance will be hit in the future games, which is 2 years from now?


2 years from now, i honestly don't know how performance would be, but i believe you would be fine for at least 2 years (or more) with 770 SLI, and MAX in-game settings. The only thing is you "might" have to turn down AA settings on some graphically intensive titles. like crysis

From what i've seen, developers are working more on tweaking their graphical details and animation to make them look more presentable/realistic in games. It's just like drawing, if you are a skilled artist, you will know that the more time you put into an artwork, the more better it would turn out, and just focusing on shading alone can make an artwork much more presentable.

What i'm trying to say is, instead of them adding more stuff that would make games a pain to run on GPU's, they are tweaking most of the things they already have.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah when i got my card it boosted to 1280 (+55) and now only 1267 is stable with the new driver. 1.212v. The memory is 8580 though.


Jealous over that memory overclock lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Hey guys, going to ask this here too as I am having a hard time making a decision. Let me know opinions:


Man thats a tough choice. I think the 770sli will be great on 1440p but then your limited in the future which depends how long you want to wait till an upgrade.

The stock 290x seems to not cool too well and unless you plan on putting it under water will likely offer inconsistent performance. Wait till aftermarket coolers come out for that.

The 780 will be a monster if you sli that in the future but will offer great performance.

7990 I dont have much info about but I would probably stay away from since it seems cf amd drivers are very touchy.


----------



## bond32

Thanks. I would eventually have a second 780, but it seems rather expensive for rather small gains over 770 sli.

Thinking either the lightning cards or the Evga.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leyzar*
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciate it


Go for the 770 Lightning or the EVGA Superclocked, those are beasts:thumb:


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Go for the 770 Lightning or the EVGA Superclocked, those are beasts:thumb:


Well, I expect tight binning on the Lightning cards, but EVGA's Superclocked may not be binned that stringently. For example, my core alone won't OC over 1189 even at 1.250V.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes, 1398Mhz is my boost clock, it still throttles a bit when i hit my TDP limit, but it's just for a few seconds on the 3rd scene of 3dmark11. I ran that at 1.320mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to non-manufacturer unlocked GPU's
> 
> 1, EVGA for customer service, and "Maybe volt modding too"
> 
> 2, MSI for _easy_ voltage Modding but not really stable voltage = lesser OC headroom
> 
> 3, ASUS for a more citical process to unlock voltage, but the best for stability = Hardwork, but more OC headroom.
> 
> 4, GIGA, no voltage modding yet = little OC headroom compared to others
> 
> Personally i would go with MSI... Never had an issue with them, and i've always won the silicon lottery with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Nice score on your 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess the tiny boost is from my memory clock speed.


thank you, I think I will get the giga because I don't need to hard OC my vga


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Go for the 770 Lightning or the EVGA Superclocked, those are beasts:thumb:


I think asus has one of the beefiest cards BUT has no software voltage unlocked...The lightning would be a great choice if you plan to over volt but evga has amazing warranty. I have heard of in some reviews and a few members where their lightning on stock voltage didnt break 1300mhz so its still a luck thing on stock voltage. I dont really think it matters which card you get in the end if you dont plan on over volting it at all either, in that case the cooler is the most important aspect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Well, I expect tight binning on the Lightning cards, but EVGA's Superclocked may not be binned that stringently. For example, my core alone won't OC over 1189 even at 1.250V.


I dont think there is any special binning other than making sure it runs the clocks they state. I know asus for their TOP cards had some crazy binning (they did a video a while back in the rog site) which I bet is similar to many of the other manufacturers for their premier cards, but as far as headroom above advertised spec is all luck unfortunately.

Yeah man honestly I would return it if I were you. I DO NOT like to do that but you paid extra for a superclocked one but a base model one would have been no worse. I would expect at least 1200mhz considering it already has more voltage than a 680. While overclocking has no guarantee, the VERY FEW times I have done that I made sure to buy a more expensive item to kinda compensate. The next owner may never even oc it anyways.

I will say though, that memory overclock is about as important as the core with the 770, if you can at least do 1189mhz but game at 8000mhz, your still good. That would be like a 1320mhz at 7000mhz, while guessing, its probably about that range. Its kinda all in our head to a certain point as well.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I dont think there is any special binning other than making sure it runs the clocks they state. I know asus for their TOP cards had some crazy binning (they did a video a while back in the rog site) which I bet is similar to many of the other manufacturers for their premier cards, but as far as headroom above advertised spec is all luck unfortunately.
> 
> Yeah man honestly I would return it if I were you. I DO NOT like to do that but you paid extra for a superclocked one but a base model one would have been no worse. I would expect at least 1200mhz considering it already has more voltage than a 680. While overclocking has no guarantee, the VERY FEW times I have done that I made sure to buy a more expensive item to kinda compensate. The next owner may never even oc it anyways.
> 
> I will say though, that memory overclock is about as important as the core with the 770, if you can at least do 1189mhz but game at 8000mhz, your still good. That would be like a 1320mhz at 7000mhz, while guessing, its probably about that range. Its kinda all in our head to a certain point as well.


That's a good point; binning probably is only for the top cards. The inevitable silicon lottery!









Haha, well, I'm about 30 days _past_ the return date. But, right, haha, I'm not exactly hunting for frames here, lol. It was more for the thrill!







But, thank you for the sympathy. I was pretty bummed.









I mean, if I get adventurous, I could use EVGA's Step-Up program and grab a standard 770 w/ ACX 4GB for about $20. But, I don't need 4GB and the silicon lottery is still in play! Who knows? Maybe that one might not even break 1100MHz. And I double the amount of RAM chips that need to be well-binned, too, so the RAM probs won't go so high.

Unfortunately, my 2GB RAM peaked a while ago. At 1189MHz core, the RAM maxes out at 7400MHz. If I drop to 1161MHz core, I can run the RAM at 7700MHz. I thought the 28MHz core drop was worth the 300MHz RAM bump.









But, that's true...it is in our heads at some point. However, I did see a review of an godly GTX 770 DirectCU II: 1383MHz core and, get this, 9560MHz memory. I think the RAM might be a typo (that's legitimately unbelievable). Edged out a GTX 780 in Far Cry...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> That's a good point; binning probably is only for the top cards. The inevitable silicon lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, well, I'm about 30 days _past_ the return date. But, right, haha, I'm not exactly hunting for frames here, lol. It was more for the thrill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, thank you for the sympathy. I was pretty bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, if I get adventurous, I could use EVGA's Step-Up program and grab a standard 770 w/ ACX 4GB for about $20. But, I don't need 4GB and the silicon lottery is still in play! Who knows? Maybe that one might not even break 1100MHz. And I double the amount of RAM chips that need to be well-binned, too, so the RAM probs won't go so high.
> 
> Unfortunately, my 2GB RAM peaked a while ago. At 1189MHz core, the RAM maxes out at 7400MHz. If I drop to 1161MHz core, I can run the RAM at 7700MHz. I thought the 28MHz core drop was worth the 300MHz RAM bump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, that's true...it is in our heads at some point. However, I did see a review of an godly GTX 770 DirectCU II: 1383MHz core and, get this, *9560MHz memory. I think the RAM might be a typo (that's legitimately unbelievable). Edged out a GTX 780 in Far Cry...*


WOW yeah Im guessing that was a typo as well. But yeah dude look at how close all those benchmarks are, I mean at the end of the day we cant tell the difference between 1189mhz and 1300mhz. Its because we love to push our hardware to the limit.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Well, I expect tight binning on the Lightning cards, but EVGA's Superclocked may not be binned that stringently. For example, my core alone won't OC over 1189 even at 1.250V.


That's very strange. Both of my EVGAs clock above 1200 out of the box, they run BF3 for hours at 1270Mhz with no voltage bump, maybe got lucky when I hand picked them that's why I consider them a great choice, I had two 680 lightning and also went to 1423Mhz on air, so why wouldn't I recommend something that I'm satisfied with? Never had Asus cards, so they come in third place.

MSI for durable and custom components, EVGA for quality and great service and Asus, in that order.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Has anyone on the forum: GTX 770 thread purchased the Galaxy GTX 770 Hall of Fame (HOF) edition?
If so, any feedback on that card? -Davis


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> WOW yeah Im guessing that was a typo as well. But yeah dude look at how close all those benchmarks are, I mean at the end of the day we cant tell the difference between 1189mhz and 1300mhz. Its because we love to push our hardware to the limit.


Basicly this yes.

Its hard sometimes to not forget why we need those cards. Its to play the games with eyecandy and the difference between a 50 and 100 mhz OC is not really gonna change it for real.

Still its those damn benchmarks and the need u feel inside to get juuuust a few points more....









Something else, I might have to get rid of my 770s, i probably gonna switch over to a mini ITX case wich can only fit one card and i need the fastest card there is in it.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Do you guys reckon 2gb Vram is enough for 1440p? considering buying a qnix 27 120HZ (Local seller has one confirmed @120HZ) for 50 dollars more than ebay.... SOO tempting.
AA off? Mainly Bf4, skyrim, dayz, lol, dota 2 things like that...
Ive seen reviews of the 770 on ultra with AA maxed out on 1440p but who cares, I need high FPS to utilise the 120HZ and the reviewers dont put high or medium settings so I dont know what kind of fps I will be hitting. Out of all of those games BF4 is probs the most intensive I would guess?

*Otherwise*
I could go for the 4gb 770 but I did see that link earlier. It showed that there was actually no difference even at 5760x1080...? What to do what to do...

Thanks in advance, personal experience is always appreciated as well


----------



## jezzer

Personally i would go for more than 2GB Vram for 1440p, also regarding games to come


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, especially since you want to run everything at 120FPS or more, i'd say no. Not for the latest titles like BF4, Watch Dogs, GTA V and maybe even CoD Ghosts.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

What do you recommend? Would Sli help? I was thinking about it as its my birthday coming up soon... or is the 2gb vram going to be my limiting factor here?


----------



## jezzer

I don't think you will be very limited atm with 2GB and 1440p but regarding changes in how games are made u could hit a wall in the not so far future and then u would have to upgrade sooner than u want

EDIT

SLI wont stack VRam

What is your budget?
If the price difference between a 770 4GB and a 780 3GB isnt too big then...


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Lol I know Vram stays the same - 2gb even when SLI. It was like the first thing I actually learnt about SLI'ng...

I just want to have my system future proofed through university (next 2-3 years) so the extra VRAM might be a better option... ah budget. Lol the baine of my existence.

Well a bit complicated - going to sell one of my screens for 175, buy a new one for 385 so 210$ already.

Sell my graphics card for 500$ and waterblock for 50 so 550 from those two. I get 340 NZD dollars to spend plus whatever else it costs.

Cheapest 780 in NZ with WC blocks available : 947 - Gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD GTX 780
Cheapest R9 290x in NZ with WC blocks available: $805 - Sapphire Radeon R9 290X HDMI DisplayPort Dual-DVI 4GB

I know your all probably Nvidia fanboys (agreed, I am partial to them now) but what do you think of the 290x? I heard the memory is of bad quality and its not a good Oc'er... it is cheaper than the 780 over here though.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2013/10/28/crunching-the-numbers-should-you-buy-an-amd-r9-290x-or-nvidia-gtx-780/

This shows at 1440p the 780 trumps the 290x... IDK







. Should I get the monitor and see what I can do with high or medium on those games and then decide?

*has anyone seen anything about how much vram is being used when you run a particular game or is there anyway to find out also?*

EDIT:
*OR*

Wait for gsync monitors (apparantly asus will have one is q1 - 2014) but they will probably be at 1080p. Or wait for AMD's mantle api to see if that improves the amd lineups... I only got my 770 like 2 months ago so...


----------



## jezzer

947,- for the 780?? how much $ or € is that?

With al these pricedrops the difference between a 780 and a 770 4GB version is pretty low here.

And the r9 290x is a pretty nice card. I also expect alot from Mantle so going AMD is not a shame









U can see in apps like afterburner or gpuz how much VRAM is being allocated. Some games do tend up to just allocate all VRAM without really using it all but u could check it out in an app like that


----------



## jezzer

But choosing Nvidia most budget friendly en future proof choice would be 770 4GB for 1440p, IMO


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

around 780 usd. 570 euros. Yea I know, we get raped with markups... thats why I bought my current 770 from america. Saved $100.

I would have to buy one of these if I was to get the 770 4gb though... Never had any experience with any of those companies so slightly discomforted by that.

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1070
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1150
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1144
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1208
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1066

Tempted to get the monitor anyway just because its such a steal and see how my card runs. Slightly scared about disassembling my WC loop anyway LOL


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> What do you recommend? Would Sli help? I was thinking about it as its my birthday coming up soon... or is the 2gb vram going to be my limiting factor here?


770s in SLI scale amazing, 1440p is not a problem for two 2GB cards , many monitors its a problem, then you need as much VRAM as you can get, specially at higher resolutions, for now you'll play smoothly those games.....

However... the 4GB is always a better option not to be limited up ahead, specially if one is dedicated to the titles that use physx.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> 770s in SLI scale amazing, 1440p is not a problem for two 2GB cards , many monitors its a problem, then you need as much VRAM as you can get, specially at higher resolutions, for now you'll play smoothly those games.....
> 
> However... the 4GB is always a better option not to be limited up ahead, specially if one is dedicated to the titles that use physx.


Oh ill only be running one 1440p monitor. Can i have some evidence for 1440p in sli? Sorry dont mean to sound like a dick. Im real anal about the whole claims have to have proof thing... Sorry. I am tempted by another 770 but dont want to regret the lower vram in a couple of years.


----------



## jezzer

U allready have a GTX 770?

In that case i would just search BF4 forums and look for experiences about 1440p and 2GB VRAM

If that works out no need to upgrade now









If within a year you wil need more VRAM then 4GB versions and even 780s with 3GB will be much cheaper.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_770_sli_review,19.html

basing bf4 off bf3 graphics slightly here, I would require around a sli 780 to achieve 120fps on ultra at 1440p approx according to that article.

2 way sli 770 comes in at 83 fps on ultra and 47 fps on ultra with a single 770. I might see what I get on high with the 1440p with my 2gb 770 and go from there but I am quite tempted by a 780 and then upgrade for a second one next year. That extra vram will be helpful as well...


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Oh ill only be running one 1440p monitor. Can i have some evidence for 1440p in sli? Sorry dont mean to sound like a dick. Im real anal about the whole claims have to have proof thing... Sorry. I am tempted by another 770 but dont want to regret the lower vram in a couple of years.


I have no evidence in my hands now, but we tried my buddy's monitor in my system 60 Hz 1440p, Battlefield 3 was playable with solid FPS above 90 average, I read somewhere that in benchs theres no difference at all between 2 or 4gb even at 1600 with one monitor, a 4gb card is only useful in a surround setup, like I said before for now you'll be fine but if you worry about the future go for the 4gb., we dont know yet if upcoming games will need more than 2gb of VRAM. (SKYRIM does with mods) I mean I get 160 MAX FPS with my SLI at 1080p playing BF3.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Suffice to say I just pulled the trigger on a Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution Ⅱ - Came to a total of 301 USD. Very happy, Will report back in the next couple of days with scores with my 770 on different games. Settings etc and that will detirmine whether I will get another gpu etc and how much vram I am utilising.


----------



## bond32

Before I returned it, I was playing bf4 beta on 1 780 lightning at 1440p, all ultra settings. Framerate was excellent, never saw a dip.


----------



## Yungbenny911

This is laughable, I'm Nigerian, and i tried searching for the GTX 770 in Nigeria online. Turns out the ASUS 770 is sold for 103,000 Naira, which is equal to 643 USD







. Oh my lol...


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is laughable, I'm Nigerian, and i tried searching for the GTX 770 in Nigeria online. Turns out the ASUS 770 is sold for 103,000 Naira, which is equal to 643 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh my lol...


Thats a steal! ......of your muney


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is laughable, I'm Nigerian, and i tried searching for the GTX 770 in Nigeria online. Turns out the ASUS 770 is sold for 103,000 Naira, which is equal to 643 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh my lol...


Look at the prices in yen! Itll be millions


----------



## Yungbenny911

LOL


----------



## sonic2911

can anyone compare the temp/noise between the giga wf and the evga acx for me?
thanks


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> can anyone compare the temp/noise between the giga wf and the evga acx for me?
> thanks


I'm not sure about the Giga WF but, I just pulled my 770 ACX out and put back in my Lightning and the temps are about the same but, the Lightning is far "quieter" !
It's not apples to apples as the lightning uses a 100mm fan compared to the 90mm fan on the ACX. I can tell you that the ACX runs at a much higher RPM (around 2500RPM) compared to the lightning (maxes out at about 1700RPM) so, the ACX is @ equal temps but, running much louder and yes; it's very noticeable.
-Additionally: as I understand, the Lightning and Windforce are about the same in sound but, w/ the WF running slightly cooler 2-3(c) at max temps.

The ACX is efficient but, no where near "silent" as are the: MSI Gaming/Lightning or WF3; at full throttle it is quite audible and "high pitch" as you would expect w/ the smaller fans. None of the cards listed (with decent cooling case) run over 70c!
My Lightning is inaudible (at max fan) over my case fans..
Hope that might help, -Davis

EVGA_MSI.jpg 724k .jpg file


----------



## sonic2911

Yes, thank you. I chose the WF3 over ACX







hopefully. I got 2 GTX 760 last week, 1 evga acx and 1 msi tf (ASIC of them are 87.x%) but the ACX of gtx760 is hot and loud, the msi tf is better so much about temp and noise but it has coil whine








so hope the next WF3 is better than them.


----------



## ds84

My ASIC for 770 WF3 is 77.8%, is it normal?


----------



## sonic2911

that's ok, somebody said that the higher u have, the better oc with air.


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> My ASIC for 770 WF3 is 77.8%, is it normal?


Yes it is normal,
All GPU's no matter what brand it is have a different ASIC Quality. Just to clear things up for you , every Gigabyte GTX 770 WF3 on the market will have a different Asic.
Your's in particular is 77.8%, if you buy another GTX 770 WF3, that will have a different Asic as well.It might be 85.5%..
According to GPU-Z when you read the Asic Quality you will see a table below describing the differences.
To make it a bit more simpler to understand, the lower the Asic Quality readout is (77.8% in your case) the more voltage it will need to get the same overclock as another GTX 770 WF3 with a higher Asic quality of lets say 86%.In other words your 770 WF3 will run at advertized speeds but the low Asic quality will limit the headroom you will have to oc it further if at all.

Just to let you know my Asic is 79.7% and the highest stable core clock i achieved without adding more juice to it is 1267mhz boost.

I hope i have helped you with my description...
Cheers buddy
















BTW for all Asus gtx770 dcii oc owners there is new bios update on the Asus site.
I am not sure what they have changed as the bios file is a bit larger than the stock one,and the only description is that Improves stability.
I updated to the newer bios in windows through the Asus GPU tweak utility using the live update.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> BTW for all Asus gtx770 dcii oc owners there is new bios update on the Asus site.
> I am not sure what they have changed as the bios file is a bit larger than the stock one,and the only description is that Improves stability.
> I updated to the newer bios in windows through the Asus GPU tweak utility using the live update.


Yeah i let gpu tweak handle the updates on both of mine........ lots of beeping and sweat (from me), but it worked LOL


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Yeah i let gpu tweak handle the updates on both of mine........ lots of beeping and sweat (from me), but it worked LOL


Same here i kind of freaked out when i started hearing all the beeping until it was all over and restarted my pc with fingers crossed that nothing went wrong with the update process.

Just a quick question mate how is SLI working out for you with these cards? do they scale well on supported games and above all does SLI increases the minimum fps as well.
Just asking because i am thinking of grabbing anther Asus GTX770 oc soon when all the price drops from Nvidia settle down.
I has always been my dreamed of going SLI one day, and i think the day is coming soon
I believe 2 of these little beasts will obviously outperform a TITAN or possibly the new GTX 780 ti when SLI works as intended with great scaling...


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Same here i kind of freaked out when i started hearing all the beeping until it was all over and restarted my pc with fingers crossed that nothing went wrong with the update process.
> 
> Just a quick question mate how is SLI working out for you with these cards? do they scale well on supported games and above all does SLI increases the minimum fps as well.
> Just asking because i am thinking of grabbing anther Asus GTX770 oc soon when all the price drops from Nvidia settle down.
> I has always been my dreamed of going SLI one day, and i think the day is coming soon
> I believe 2 of these little beasts will obviously outperform a TITAN or possibly the new GTX 780 ti when SLI works as intended with great scaling...


Im afraid i do not have any numbers to give you, Ive yet to run these 770s on a single monitor to see what they will put up. I need to get around to it. I can say they ~doubled my performance in surround @ 5760 x 1080. Sli works beautifully and with the price drop...which i missed, is definitely good bang for your buck.


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Im afraid i do not have any numbers to give you, Ive yet to run these 770s on a single monitor to see what they will put up. I need to get around to it. I can say they ~doubled my performance in surround @ 5760 x 1080. Sli works beautifully and with the price drop...which i missed, is definitely good bang for your buck.


Don't worry about giving me numbers i have read enough GTX 770 SLI performance reviews from well known sites in various conditions and resolutions including performance on a single 1920x1080 monitor.Which i plan on using if a buy another GTX770.
I know quite a few who will say it's a waste of money going SLI on 2 GTX 770's for a single 1080p 32 inch LCD which is my one and only TV/Monitor on my desk.
I disagree with those who say 1 GTX 770 is enough.It might be for some games,but there are a handful of AAA Games that i own and run out of core power maxed out (without going crazy on the aa without exceeding the 2gb of ram and my main concern is keeping a minimum of 60fps with vsync of course due to screen tearing.
My one and only complain is that in such reviews of GPU's they mostly test the latest and past AAA DX11 games which is the good thing.
Those numbers are my complain we all know the most important thing that pc gamers want to know is the minimum FPS (if not all gamers at least i do) and the only show the averages which don't mean nothing to me (well not completely)..


----------



## Mr Mari0o

with the recent price drops, would i be better off getting gtx 770 sli for around 700-800 or a gtx 780 and sli in the near future?
system: asus 144hz monitor, i5 4670k o.c., asus formula vi, corsair ax860 psu, g skill 8gb 1600 c9 ram


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> with the recent price drops, would i be better off getting gtx 770 sli for around 700-800 or a gtx 780 and sli in the near future?
> system: asus 144hz monitor, i5 4670k o.c., asus formula vi, corsair ax860 psu, g skill 8gb 1600 c9 ram


I think it would be best to get the 780 rather than going 770 SLI. The performance increase of the upgrade is close to a Titan with good a good price. This is just my opinion... and that question comes into my mind as well...


----------



## Vlasov_581

checked out my asic. gpu 1 is 87.3%, gpu 2 is 78.4%, and gpu 3 is 82.3%


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> checked out my asic. gpu 1 is 87.3%, gpu 2 is 78.4%, and gpu 3 is 82.3%


quite high, why u







?


----------



## Caldeio

My asic is 76.2 max core is 1187. max boost 1267-80 max memory 2145(8580) on a crap ECS motherboard.

I wouldn't read into the asic too much. My guess is, only people with no volts mods should even look at asic.


----------



## sonic2911

does it pass heaven?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> I disagree with those who say 1 GTX 770 is enough.It might be for some games,but there are a handful of AAA Games that i own and run out of core power maxed out (without going crazy on the aa without exceeding the 2gb of ram and my main concern is keeping a minimum of 60fps with vsync of course due to screen tearing.
> .


I would agree to that, its right there on the edge though, a second puts it over the top for anything out there right now game wise without a doubt. Im interested to see where the 780ti ends up falling price wise, but seeing as how you are already waist deep with the first 770 and considering the price drops, it will most likely make the most sense for you. It will certainly give you the power your wanting.


----------



## HMoneyGrip

Hey GTX 770 owners, I got a question for you....

With the recent price reductions, I am considering a three way 4GB GTX770 EVGA Classified build. I am wondering is it safe to have these cards adjacent to one another? (air cooled) When I say next to each other, I mean the fact that if I do three way SLI on these double slot cards, there will be no slot\space in-between them. I was considering the RIVE or RIVE Black Edition as a motherboard, and a 700D or 900D for a case. Are the case choices bad for this idea, its is mandatory that I have a fan on the side panel?

Thanks for you ideas and thoughts....


----------



## Vlasov_581

I think the middle one is slowing everything down







I always thought Classys were cherried


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> My ASIC for 770 WF3 is 77.8%, is it normal?


You should check to see if your card has the Samsung memory or the later Elpida memory on the card: Rumor has it that the earlier cards (with the Samsung memory) had much better ASIC numbers.. !?!


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMoneyGrip*
> 
> Hey GTX 770 owners, I got a question for you....
> 
> With the recent price reductions, I am considering a three way 4GB GTX770 EVGA Classified build. I am wondering is it safe to have these cards adjacent to one another? (air cooled) When I say next to each other, I mean the fact that if I do three way SLI on these double slot cards, there will be no slot\space in-between them. I was considering the RIVE or RIVE Black Edition as a motherboard, and a 700D or 900D for a case. Are the case choices bad for this idea, its is mandatory that I have a fan on the side panel?
> 
> Thanks for you ideas and thoughts....


the ACX versions are EXTREMELY CLOSE to each other in Tri SLI. And if you use backplates, then the fans will push in to them







. The non ACX versions are fine though, but run a lot hotter


----------



## icecpu

any one have this problem running 3DMark 11 ? only at this scene and the second to last scene (physic test scene). Only 3DMark 11, everything else including gaming for hours just fine.
and I have tried 2 different GTX 770 , they both have these lines at this scene. What's the problem might be, I have reinstalled 3Dmark 11 and driver several times, same thing happen


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> any one have this problem running 3DMark 11 ? only at this scene and the second to last scene (physic test scene). Only 3DMark 11, everything else including gaming for hours just fine.
> and I have tried 2 different GTX 770 , they both have these lines at this scene. What's the problem might be, I have reinstalled 3Dmark 11 and driver several times, same thing happen
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/6cyg.jpg/


The image is too small for me to even view it properly lol. Did you try checking your DVI cable to make sure it's secured? or not faulty? I ran into some purple color issues one time, and figured it was my cable and had it replaced.


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> The image is too small for me to even view it properly lol. Did you try checking your DVI cable to make sure it's secured? or not faulty? I ran into some purple color issues one time, and figured it was my cable and had it replaced.


I fix the image, and I have check dvi cable , they were fine


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> I fix the image, and I have check dvi cable , they were fine


What clocks are you running at? Have you tried stock clocks if you are overclocking to see if the problem persists?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> BTW for all Asus gtx770 dcii oc owners there is new bios update on the Asus site.
> I am not sure what they have changed as the bios file is a bit larger than the stock one,and the only description is that Improves stability.
> I updated to the newer bios in windows through the Asus GPU tweak utility using the live update.


I trying it though the power target is locked @ 110% And I tried to upload to Techpowerup but was reported as a duplicate but I couldn't find it to down load
It seems a typical Asus thing just about every bit of hardware has 10+ bios updates
this would be the 4th that I know of for the GTX770s


----------



## wfor1pilot

"Classic" Nvidia: GPU failure: google it !


----------



## Maximus Knight

I experienced something similar to ur issue but my screen had a brownish overlay when I ran Combat Arms and Arkham City/Origins. Update to the driver just released and it was fixed straight away. Hope this helps


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I trying it though the power target is locked @ 110% And I tried to upload to Techpowerup but was reported as a duplicate but I couldn't find it to down load
> It seems a typical Asus thing just about every bit of hardware has 10+ bios updates
> this would be the 4th that I know of for the GTX770s


When i bought my card it came with the 80.04.C3.00.02 bios with a Build date:2013-06-10. Techpowerup only had the 80.04.B4.00.05 bios an older one than mine,
so i submitted my bios file to Techpowerup and was accepted. The current one which i updated through the Asus gpu tweak app, GPU-Z reads it the same as my previous bios file
80.04.C3.00.02 but with an older build date of 2013-05-30. I am kind of confused as i am sure it is a different bios file because of the size 184kb. all other GTX770 bios files are 164kb.

Is there anyone here who can modify a bios to just increase the power target of the card which is 110%.
I need to increase it as it is limiting my oc or something else in my bios is causing it to throttle down, even with power and temp target at 110%, 90c.
BTW I use Afterburner for OC.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> When i bought my card it came with the 80.04.C3.00.02 bios with a Build date:2013-06-10. Techpowerup only had the 80.04.B4.00.05 bios an older one than mine,
> so i submitted my bios file to Techpowerup and was accepted. The current one which i updated through the Asus gpu tweak app, GPU-Z reads it the same as my previous bios file
> 80.04.C3.00.02 but with an older build date of 2013-05-30. I am kind of confused as i am sure it is a different bios file because of the size 184kb. all other GTX770 bios files are 164kb.
> 
> Is there anyone here who can modify a bios to just increase the power target of the card which is 110%.
> I need to increase it as it is limiting my oc or something else in my bios is causing it to throttle down, even with power and temp target at 110%, 90c.
> BTW I use Afterburner for OC.


Are you actually hitting the 90C? What is your idle and full load temps?


----------



## sonic2911

got the GIGABYTE WF today, happy with it, really silent and cool







nice ASIC too.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> When i bought my card it came with the 80.04.C3.00.02 bios with a Build date:2013-06-10. Techpowerup only had the 80.04.B4.00.05 bios an older one than mine,
> so i submitted my bios file to Techpowerup and was accepted. The current one which i updated through the Asus gpu tweak app, GPU-Z reads it the same as my previous bios file
> 80.04.C3.00.02 but with an older build date of 2013-05-30. I am kind of confused as i am sure it is a different bios file because of the size 184kb. all other GTX770 bios files are 164kb.
> 
> Is there anyone here who can modify a bios to just increase the power target of the card which is 110%.
> I need to increase it as it is limiting my oc or something else in my bios is causing it to throttle down, even with power and temp target at 110%, 90c.
> BTW I use Afterburner for OC.


The new Bios should be GTX770 VB Ver 80.04.C3.00.ASO7
The Asus self flash tool didn't work for me as I had a modified BIOS
So I have included 200% power target (old bios) and the new version of the bios which I can not unlock the power target, and various tools you might need for manual bios update

new bios + 200%.zip 2581k .zip file


----------



## Caldeio

Sonic, if you where talking to me...then yes I can loop heaven, valley. all of my game benchmarks and it's stable.
It'll be nice to see what your scores are when you overclock.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Sonic, if you where talking to me...then yes I can loop heaven, valley. all of my game benchmarks and it's stable.
> It'll be nice to see what your scores are when you overclock.


what is ur clock?


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Are you actually hitting the 90C? What is your idle and full load temps?


My idle temps are around 28c and load temps with auto fan hardly exceed 65c with ambient temp of 23c.
What i mean by throttling is that i hit a wall with my maximum oc wich is stable and when i try to go further
and i test it in Valley benchmark it almost runs like a slideshow and the clocks revert to default.
Forgot to mention this happens without a TDR and i am on the latest drivers 331.65 win 7x64.
I have a feeling that the power target is to low of 110% and it needs to be increased.


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> The new Bios should be GTX770 VB Ver 80.04.C3.00.ASO7
> The Asus self flash tool didn't work for me as I had a modified BIOS
> So I have included 200% power target (old bios) and the new version of the bios which I can not unlock the power target, and various tools you might need for manual bios update
> 
> new bios + 200%.zip 2581k .zip file


Just opened my current bios file with Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25 and it is the latest bios
GTX770 VB Ver 80.04.C3.00.ASO7.

Is the bios file you attached for the Asus gtx770 dcii oc? Is it safe for me to flash it?
So the moddified bios file has just an increased Power Target of 200%.

Thanks a lot for the files mate...


----------



## feznz

I am on the current bios AS07 the other modified bios 05 is the one I scored the 111.4 FPS in valley and will allow 200% PT
Yes I have used them both on my DCUii OC


----------



## kens30

Just flashed your modified bios with the 200% power target successfuly.
Can you tell me what your core clock was in the modified bios plus core voltage and power target , i only have 12mv to add ?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Just flashed your modified bios with the 200% power target successfuly.
> Can you tell me what your core clock was in the modified bios plus core voltage and power target , i only have 12mv to add ?


how far are you willing to go?
I would have to say all cards clock differently mine actually only done 1280Mhz with no modifications
http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire/0_20


----------



## kens30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> how far are you willing to go?
> I would have to say all cards clock differently mine actually only done 1280Mhz with no modifications
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire/0_20


Actually now that i am thinking about it i will just stick with the newer bios and overclock manually
with afterburner. My card does 1267mhz stable without the extra 12mv ,even if i do apply it it does nothing.
I just have one more question for the time being i have noticed while running Valley or Heaven for example.
gpu usage doesn't stick to 99% through the benchmark monitoring with afterburner at times during the benchmark even at default clocks,
it even drops down to 0% just for a ms even though the clocks are at 1150 boost,it feels like cards boost is mistakenly thinking that a scene change in Valley is like going to a 2d menu. I really confused gpu-z sensors show only about 70% of tdp i really don't know whats up with the card.
Does yours behave like this in benchmarks?
EDIT: since i can not fully describe my problem with words when i have the time i will upload a vid showing you it's behavior...


----------



## feznz

drivers I would say I used 320.18 WHQL but the latest WHQL 331.65 seem pretty solid I had my times with benching its back to gaming with some sweetfx


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kens30*
> 
> Actually now that i am thinking about it i will just stick with the newer bios and overclock manually
> with afterburner. My card does 1267mhz stable without the extra 12mv ,even if i do apply it it does nothing.
> I just have one more question for the time being i have noticed while running Valley or Heaven for example.
> gpu usage doesn't stick to 99% through the benchmark monitoring with afterburner at times during the benchmark even at default clocks,
> it even drops down to 0% just for a ms even though the clocks are at 1150 boost,it feels like cards boost is mistakenly thinking that a scene change in Valley is like going to a 2d menu. I really confused gpu-z sensors show only about 70% of tdp i really don't know whats up with the card.
> Does yours behave like this in benchmarks?
> EDIT: since i can not fully describe my problem with words when i have the time i will upload a vid showing you it's behavior...


If you go to "C:\users\*username*\valley" -or- "C:\users*username*\heaven" > it will give you an html log file (it's updated every time you run the bench so, only the newest one will be listed), can you up-load the .log file?


----------



## kens30

I think it's the drivers too, but i bought my card a few months after official release date.
So i haven't really bothered testing the release driver for the GTX770 + all others after that.
To tell you the truth i am not really into benching ,i just do it for the fun of it and for testing my clocks for stability that's all.
As soon as i get the log file of heven or valley i will upload them for you to look at Thanks.



Here is a pic of my Valley score.
Trying to see how i can upload the log file.

EDIT: Forgot to mention the clocks running for the benchmark they are 1267mhz core + 400 on the memory which is 7800mhz if i am correct.


----------



## defiler2k

So tough decision time, I finally made it to the front of the EVGA StepUp program to switch my 2 770's now with the price drops I feel it would be better to get 2 more 770's and go quad or would dual 780's would really be worth the price? I feel that for about the price of the upgrade I could have 2 more gpu's.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defiler2k*
> 
> So tough decision time, I finally made it to the front of the EVGA StepUp program to switch my 2 770's now with the price drops I feel it would be better to get 2 more 770's and go quad or would dual 780's would really be worth the price? I feel that for about the price of the upgrade I could have 2 more gpu's.


770s are only 3 way unlike the 680s 1 780 oc beat my oc score of two 770s and 2 780s scored around 19k in FS to my 3 770s which scored 16k. So the choice is up to you. I personally game at 1080p and have been planning to sale my 780 classified or trade for 770s.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 770s are only 3 way unlike the 680s *1 780 oc beat my oc score of two 770s* and 2 780s scored around 19k in FS to my 3 770s which scored 16k. So the choice is up to you. I personally game at 1080p and have been planning to sale my 780 classified or trade for 770s.


were the 770s downclocked, or maybe broken


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> were the 770s downclocked, or maybe broken


No best 770 3 way
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/704430
Best 2 way 770s
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/703115
Single 780
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/820073
Dual 780s
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/803268
780 3 way
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/805174

So I was wrong about the scores my bad but no reason to get defensive and as far as unigine goes I have ran it don't really like to compare for a simple reason its based off memory speeds clock speeds do very little to sway the scores I find FS more suitable testing when of course testing bot on the same set up my best 3 780s score was 22k but that was for a pure bench all the test were done on air no gpus were watercooled. The 780s could have done more but I had 2 samsung memory cards and one elpidia so it was severly hampered due to that one cards mem oc being 400 less then the other 2. Also the 770s were bought within a week of release the 780s later during there transition from samsung to elpidia as far as I know the classy is the only one getting samsung rest are elpidia so the step up cars will have elpidia according to the last post I saw from jacob


----------



## Vlasov_581

lmao, I'm not being defensive. It's just a bit weird that 2 770s are slower than a 780, when 2 770s are faster than a Titan. Also, was that FS score with 3 770s at stock clocks?


----------



## icecpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> any one have this problem running 3DMark 11 ? only at this scene and the second to last scene (physic test scene). Only 3DMark 11, everything else including gaming for hours just fine.
> and I have tried 2 different GTX 770 , they both have these lines at this scene. What's the problem might be, I have reinstalled 3Dmark 11 and driver several times, same thing happen


I ran stock clock FTW , not overclocking at all
Any one knows what's the issue ?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> lmao, I'm not being defensive. It's just a bit weird that 2 770s are slower than a 780, when 2 770s are faster than a Titan. Also, was that FS score with 3 770s at stock clocks?


No should have been oc when I ran 3. Just like with my 3 780s I had one that was definetly not a silicon lottery winner.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> No should have been oc when I ran 3. Just like with my 3 780s I had one that was definetly not a silicon lottery winner.


well this makes no sense







In post #4042, I'm running my 3 770s at their stock clocks, but cpu @4.6, and it was still bottlenecking them. How can your overclocked 3 770s and 3930k @4.8 be slower


----------



## velocityx

guys. question

two 770's windforce in sli

1440p

bf4 multiplayer on high

should I get the cards or should I get one 780 ti and later add another one?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> guys. question
> 
> two 770's windforce in sli
> 
> 1440p
> 
> bf4 multiplayer on high
> 
> should I get the cards or should I get one 780 ti and later add another one?


If the 2 770s are able to run what you need at the moment I would wait until Maxwell comes out should be sometime late spring early summer since Nvidia will be with a whole new architecture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> well this makes no sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In post #4042, I'm running my 3 770s at their stock clocks, but cpu @4.6, and it was still bottlenecking them. How can your overclocked 3 770s and 3930k @4.8 be slower


That is honestly a good question unless there was a driver issue as mine in the 3 770s were clocked at 1280 core and 7970 mem. So honestly not quite sure wish I had 3 more 770s at the moment to try playing with some more but sadly don't. I may have throttled or drivers not being optimized since it was when the cards were first released etc. So to honestly answer your question I am not a 100% sure. I am puzzled myself. Or my SLI Bridge at the time could have been going bad


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> If the 2 770s are able to run what you need at the moment I would wait until Maxwell comes out should be sometime late spring early summer since Nvidia will be with a whole new architecture.


don't feel like waiting now, bf4 is out now, my two 6970's are 2gb as well but donno how to tell if it's GPU's themselves that run out of juice in 1440p (although they run pretty fast in full HD, at least as fast as I want 770 in 1400p run in high. Gonna test today in game to see if it's vram or gpu.

I'm trying to do the math here, because my two 6970 in CFX are like one 7970 right now. so two 770's would be like two 7970's so it should be plenty smooth. just that vram question. on one side, fast 7ghz, on the other, small bus size of 256.

I could also get i 780ti now, and add another one later. decisions decisions..

and i really dont want to get 2 7970. sick of amd and their stuttery crap.


----------



## bond32

After many tiring nights of debating which I should order, I finally decided on 2x Lightning 770's. Based on price, what I use, and future setup I think it is best. Finally can play bf4 again on 1440p!


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> After many tiring nights of debating which I should order, I finally decided on 2x Lightning 770's. Based on price, what I use, and future setup I think it is best. Finally can play bf4 again on 1440p!


finally somebody with that setup!!

do you have it already? can you post some figures what fps on what settings on 64 man servers in 1440p? I want to order 2 of these as well. thx for your input


----------



## bond32

No should be in this week. I had a 780 lightning and when the price dropped I returned it. Since I have been loosing a lot of sleep trying to decide on either another 780 lightning, 780 classified with block, an r9 290x, or these 2 770's. Those were all what I considered within reason price wise. I game on a single 1440p monitor at 120hz. On the 780 it played bf4 flawless all max settings. When I get them I will post results. Eventually I will get some water blocks.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> No should be in this week. I had a 780 lightning and when the price dropped I returned it. Since I have been loosing a lot of sleep trying to decide on either another 780 lightning, 780 classified with block, an r9 290x, or these 2 770's. Those were all what I considered within reason price wise. I game on a single 1440p monitor at 120hz. On the 780 it played bf4 flawless all max settings. When I get them I will post results. Eventually I will get some water blocks.


be sure to post results. I'm really wanting those two in sli. just need to know how they work in bf4.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> be sure to post results. I'm really wanting those two in sli. just need to know how they work in bf4.


They will, all comes down to what monitor you game on I think. Since I don't foresee myself getting any more monitors, for the price this will provide good performance for me. For reference, I order only from amazon nowdays. I have been looking about 2-3 times an hour for them to get the r9's in stock, still nothing. Also been looking for any crazy prices... Bought 2 of these 770's as "used" for about $331.

My only concern would be the memory bus, being lower on these 770's than the 780 and r9. But I think with the two it will be plenty fine for my single monitor gaming. Anything 1080p, one would be all that is needed. Heck 1 might do for 1440p, I will find out tuesday as one of my two is delivered then.

Until then I have to keep playing on my 4770k onboard, at 1080p on my tv which is 60 hz









Makes me sad! But at least I can play. I did consider waiting on the 780 ti, but finally decided it wasn't worth the extra money.

Now, as far as other lightning users, are any on here? What is the bios situtation? I know the gpu boost is a pain, not looking to break records but I would like to do a moderate overclock.

Also, ever since I saw Youngbenny's benchmark scores, I have been interested in the 770 sli setup. May get a third some day who knows...

Edit: Check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1430640/battlefield-4-fps-database

Fantastic resource imo.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> They will, all comes down to what monitor you game on I think. Since I don't foresee myself getting any more monitors, for the price this will provide good performance for me. For reference, I order only from amazon nowdays. I have been looking about 2-3 times an hour for them to get the r9's in stock, still nothing. Also been looking for any crazy prices... Bought 2 of these 770's as "used" for about $331.
> 
> My only concern would be the memory bus, being lower on these 770's than the 780 and r9. But I think with the two it will be plenty fine for my single monitor gaming. Anything 1080p, one would be all that is needed. Heck 1 might do for 1440p, I will find out tuesday as one of my two is delivered then.
> 
> Until then I have to keep playing on my 4770k onboard, at 1080p on my tv which is 60 hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me sad! But at least I can play. I did consider waiting on the 780 ti, but finally decided it wasn't worth the extra money.
> 
> Now, as far as other lightning users, are any on here? What is the bios situtation? I know the gpu boost is a pain, not looking to break records but I would like to do a moderate overclock.
> 
> Also, ever since I saw Youngbenny's benchmark scores, I have been interested in the 770 sli setup. May get a third some day who knows...
> 
> Edit: Check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1430640/battlefield-4-fps-database
> 
> Fantastic resource imo.


I game on one 1440p and I don't plan to go eyefinity or surround. Just need 90 fps in bf4 in 1440p with high to ultra settings. worry about that bus speed and vram being too low.

how was your fps on 1 780 in 1440P?


----------



## sketchiey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Has anyone on the forum: GTX 770 thread purchased the Galaxy GTX 770 Hall of Fame (HOF) edition?
> If so, any feedback on that card? -Davis


I have a 770 hof...not sure that I am really that impressed. I think i may have issues with power. I have 1100k psu, but when I look at gpuz the reason it won't overclock so well is because of reliable power. The psu is over 5 yrs old. Not sure if that is good or bad. but I can't overclock this card hardly at all. I may buy another psu and see what happens


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sketchiey*
> 
> I have a 770 hof...not sure that I am really that impressed. I think i may have issues with power. I have 1100k psu, but when I look at gpuz the reason it won't overclock so well is because of reliable power. The psu is over 5 yrs old. Not sure if that is good or bad. but I can't overclock this card hardly at all. I may buy another psu and see what happens


What are you going to buy?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sketchiey*
> 
> I have a 770 hof...not sure that I am really that impressed. I think i may have issues with power. I have 1100k psu, but when I look at gpuz the reason it won't overclock so well is because of reliable power. The psu is over 5 yrs old. Not sure if that is good or bad. but I can't overclock this card hardly at all. I may buy another psu and see what happens


This is my peak load on UPS
CPU 3770k [email protected]
x2 SLI GTX770 1320Mhz @ 1.24v

probably equate to about 600w with 91% efficiency and all my water cooling would add about 30-40w
So it would have to be one super bad PSU I wouldn't panic probably one highly OC card with next to no head room left.


----------



## d0mini

@skyn3t

What is the current state on the vbios for the MSI 770 Lightning? Is there a newer version than the vbios rev 1 on post #3628, or is that the one to try?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey everyone, i was thinking of doing a *R9 280X Vs GTX 770 Bench-off Thread* since this question has been asked by multiple people, and always results in keyboard battles lol. There would absolutely be no bickering/bias/fanboy/memes posts, only benchmark scores, and non offensive replies to previous posted scores that would be posted.

Yay or Nay?







. I'm asking first because, for the Thread to be successful, your benchmarks would be needed, and i would try to make spreadsheets/charts *with the top 10/5 scores for each benchmark*, so the Thread scores can be more presentable to Guests, and everyone looking for an upgrade path.

I currently have ideas of games with In-game benchmarks to run, but your suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## chribeggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey everyone, i was thinking of doing a *R9 280X Vs GTX 770 Bench-off Thread* since this question has been asked by multiple people, and always results in keyboard battles lol. There would absolutely be no bickering/bias/fanboy/memes posts, only benchmark scores, and non offensive replies to previous posted scores that would be posted.
> 
> Yay or Nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm asking first because, for the Thread to be successful, your benchmarks would be needed, and i would try to make spreadsheets/charts *with the top 10/5 scores for each benchmark*, so the Thread scores can be more presentable to Guests, and everyone looking for an upgrade path.
> 
> I currently have ideas of games with In-game benchmarks to run, but your suggestions would be much appreciated


Nice idea, when my 770 will arrive I'd like to partecipate








Other than unigine heaven/valley, 3d mark ecc. we could use bioshock infinite and tomb raider wich has integrated benchmarks


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey everyone, i was thinking of doing a *R9 280X Vs GTX 770 Bench-off Thread* since this question has been asked by multiple people, and always results in keyboard battles lol. There would absolutely be no bickering/bias/fanboy/memes posts, only benchmark scores, and non offensive replies to previous posted scores that would be posted.
> 
> Yay or Nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm asking first because, for the Thread to be successful, your benchmarks would be needed, and i would try to make spreadsheets/charts *with the top 10/5 scores for each benchmark*, so the Thread scores can be more presentable to Guests, and everyone looking for an upgrade path.
> 
> I currently have ideas of games with In-game benchmarks to run, but your suggestions would be much appreciated


I'll be all over that. I think BF4 under the max settings is a good test. There is a spreadsheet here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1430640/battlefield-4-fps-database which is an awesome resource, but taking it one step further somehow between the 290x and 770 would be cool. Also anything 1440p imo, at 1080p these cards are all OP anyway.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Hey guys just to check around my Classy gets around 60-70 fps in BF4 campaign. Everything on ultra with no AA. 90-100 fps on high with no AA and 100-130 on medium no AA. Is this normal? I left it on stock clocks(base 1150, boost 1202). Am thinking of pushing it alil more to be able to play on high with constant 100+fps

Thank you!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey everyone, i was thinking of doing a *R9 280X Vs GTX 770 Bench-off Thread* since this question has been asked by multiple people, and always results in keyboard battles lol. There would absolutely be no bickering/bias/fanboy/memes posts, only benchmark scores, and non offensive replies to previous posted scores that would be posted.
> 
> Yay or Nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm asking first because, for the Thread to be successful, your benchmarks would be needed, and i would try to make spreadsheets/charts *with the top 10/5 scores for each benchmark*, so the Thread scores can be more presentable to Guests, and everyone looking for an upgrade path.
> 
> I currently have ideas of games with In-game benchmarks to run, but your suggestions would be much appreciated


I would like to help out if the tools required are what I have


----------



## Yungbenny911

I'll start creating the tools for the thread. Thanks for your feedback guys, this would be fun







. I think i would just focus on the GPU's since i would be working with top 10 AVG scores. I would also make two categories, Under water, and on air.


----------



## bond32

My 2 lightning 770's will be in tomorrow, so I should be able to post some results soon - all 1440p single monitor.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> My 2 lightning 770's will be in tomorrow, so I should be able to post some results soon - all 1440p single monitor.


what interests me the most is the fact that in ultra, the game goes fo 2700mb vram. I wanna know whether 2x770 2gb will hiccup. my 2x6970 2gb kinda hiccups but its hard to tell because crossfire even with latest fix stutters. and i can see that clearly and it spoils the fun for me. 120fps under 10ms frametime is where its at for me. so i hope 2 of these babies will give me that in high settings ;p and some ultra;p


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> what interests me the most is the fact that in ultra, the game goes fo 2700mb vram. I wanna know whether 2x770 2gb will hiccup. my 2x6970 2gb kinda hiccups but its hard to tell because crossfire even with latest fix stutters. and i can see that clearly and it spoils the fun for me. 120fps under 10ms frametime is where its at for me. so i hope 2 of these babies will give me that in high settings ;p and some ultra;p


We shall see! I'm curious too. Should find out tomorrow


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey Everyone, I'm done creating the *280X/7970 Vs 770/680* Bench-Off thread

*LINK TO THE THREAD*

Your participation is needed







, the thread is still under construction though, but i'll be done with it in sometime.


----------



## Nastrodamous

2gb enough for 1200p?


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> 2gb enough for 1200p?


more or less, but personally I'd go with a 4GB









decided to replace my tim, so some nekid pics


----------



## Spartan F8

Hi everyone, I am the new owner of 2 Gigabyte windforce GTX770s in SLI. I upgraded from 2 GTX570s in SLI and i can say that these cards are just about twice the graphics power. I am going to start reading through the thread to find out a bit more about the 770 and what all i can do with it


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Hi everyone, I am the new owner of 2 Gigabyte windforce GTX770s in SLI. I upgraded from 2 GTX570s in SLI and i can say that these cards are just about twice the graphics power. I am going to start reading through the thread to find out a bit more about the 770 and what all i can do with it


Welcome!









The bench-off Thread has been updated to support all Lower-end GPU's also, so your contribution is appreciated









*LINK*


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey Everyone, I'm done creating the *280X/7970 Vs 770/680* Bench-Off thread
> 
> *LINK TO THE THREAD*
> 
> Your participation is needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the thread is still under construction though, but i'll be done with it in sometime.










will be fun to see this develop. Transfering my setup from the tj08e to the lian li t60b test bench but hopefully by the end of the week I will have time to run some of the benches I havent. Meantime later today I can link my current scores...

I know you mentioned max, but im wondering if max gaming oc or max barely stable is best?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be fun to see this develop. Transfering my setup from the tj08e to the lian li t60b test bench but hopefully by the end of the week I will have time to run some of the benches I havent. Meantime later today I can link my current scores...
> 
> I know you mentioned max, but im wondering if max gaming oc or max barely stable is best?


I meant the MAX clocks that are stable for you. It'll be better if we don't have scores that were artifacting like crazy lol, or crashing after 10 mins







... Now that won't be "stable". I can run 1424Mhz on Valley for 3 loops, but the heat is what's holding me back, so IMO, that's stable for me









And yes, i'm also eager to see how everyone works as a team to push their GPU's


----------



## Vlasov_581

wth??? my Firestrike score was 17000+ with 331.58. now with 331.65 I can not break 16500


----------



## ikjadoon

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but 1080p on Ultra on BF4 needs ~2.2GB of VRAM: http://www.hardwarepal.com/battlefield-4-benchmark-mp-cpu-gpu-w7-vs-w8-1/12/

Off-topic, but Windows 8.1 is also significantly better in terms of FPS than Windows 7 in BF4, but only in CPU-bound situations (so, 1080p on high w/ 1 GTX 770) because of the core handling benefits.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I meant the MAX clocks that are stable for you. It'll be better if we don't have scores that were artifacting like crazy lol, or crashing after 10 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Now that won't be "stable". I can run 1424Mhz on Valley for 3 loops, but the heat is what's holding me back, so IMO, that's stable for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, i'm also eager to see how everyone works as a team to push their GPU's


Oh I get a clean run at 1515mhz on all my benches just wouldnt want to game on it since it takes 1.47v lol

Heaven 4.0 rapes all my overclocks though, its almost a bench for sli or cards more powerful than a 770, I see almost as the furmark of benchmarks lol.

Been trying to find a true livable 24/7 I kinda want to keep my volt to 1.35v so i can solder a resistor and ditch the pot; every bench is good at 1450mhz but heaven 4.0 1420mhz, 3.0 vs 4.0 added a higher level of AA I think so usually I just use heaven 3.0 and valley for real world stability. But eh at the end of the day 13xx vs 14xx mhz isnt noticeable anyways.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Oh I get a clean run at 1515mhz on all my benches just wouldnt want to game on it since it takes 1.47v lol
> 
> Heaven 4.0 rapes all my overclocks though, its almost a bench for sli or cards more powerful than a 770, I see almost as the furmark of benchmarks lol.
> 
> Been trying to find a true livable 24/7 I kinda want to keep my volt to 1.35v so i can solder a resistor and ditch the pot; every bench is good at 1450mhz but heaven 4.0 1420mhz, 3.0 vs 4.0 added a higher level of AA I think so usually I just use heaven 3.0 and valley for real world stability. But eh at the end of the day 13xx vs 14xx mhz isnt noticeable anyways.


lol, I can't tell you what's stable for you, anything you feel is okay for you to run a game at. or complete a benchmark.







. I run heaven at 1424Mhz, but i can't run my games at that because of temps lol. IMO, that's stable


----------



## 66racer

Lol i hear ya. Stability is relative. Whats the most voltage you can game at?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol i hear ya. Stability is relative. Whats the most voltage you can game at?


My GPu's use really low voltage at 1306Mhz (that's what i play my games at). I set it to auto, so it goes upto 1.212 and down to 1.8


----------



## pepejovi

Got mine last week - MSI Gaming version


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> We shall see! I'm curious too. Should find out tomorrow


any news from the front with 770 sli in 1440p? ;d I have to admit that those 2x290 look very tempting


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> any news from the front with 770 sli in 1440p? ;d I have to admit that those 2x290 look very tempting


Should be delivered any minute! I'll let you know today for sure. I considered the 2 r9's too, finally figured it wasn't worth the extra money for the performance gained, especially when I am only gaming on a single monitor.


----------



## chribeggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Should be delivered any minute! I'll let you know today for sure. I considered the 2 r9's too, finally figured it wasn't worth the extra money for the performance gained, especially when I am only gaming on a single monitor.


Right choice








Maybe when customs will be released, but now with only 95 C° power vampires ultranoisy 290, and 100 more bucks to spend (200 for a cross







) the choice was simple to do


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> any news from the front with 770 sli in 1440p? ;d I have to admit that those 2x290 look very tempting


I would honestly consider X2 290's over 770's, but right after the price war is over, and when the come up with non reference coolers. 770's are great, but if you have 400$ and you don't care about Nvidia specific features, the 290 is the best performance per dollar GPU out there.

This is a benchmark on Crysis 3 i did on my system at 1440p (MAX settings x2 SMAA). Conservative OC BTW


----------



## levontraut

I should be getting mine in the next 2 weeks. I am am in the the step-up program.


----------



## Spartan F8

Here is a SLI stock run of unigine valley. I haven't tried overclocking yet. Seems a little slow scaling but i am not running an I7 or anything. Hopefully i can get to at least 3k score with some overclocking. I am also still reading through the thread(about page 67) for tips and tricks. It sucks trying to skip over TONS of "my card was just shipped" comments


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Here is a SLI stock run of unigine valley. I haven't tried overclocking yet. Seems a little slow scaling but i am not running an I7 or anything. Hopefully i can get to at least 3k score with some overclocking. I am also still reading through the thread(about page 67) for tips and tricks. It sucks trying to skip over TONS of "my card was just shipped" comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That bottleneck









Even lower score than my 660 Non ti SLI @ 70.8 FPS


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That bottleneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even lower score than my 660 Non ti SLI @ 70.8 FPS


Thats the truth. I just was able to get my CPU to 4.2Ghz + 2.84Ghz NB and went up to 3140. I am going to start OC the GPUs now and if i can even get to 3500+ it may push off an expensive upgrade for a while(my mobo is am3







), plus none CPU intensive games will likely not even see the bottleneck(i was just running about 70FPS in Crysis 3 @ 1440p).

My question is that if there is a bottleneck on the CPU is there really any point in OC the GPU? (might be a silly question







)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> Thats the truth. I just was able to get my CPU to 4.2Ghz + 2.84Ghz NB and went up to 3140. I am going to start OC the GPUs now and if i can even get to 3500+ it may push off an expensive upgrade for a while(my mobo is am3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), plus none CPU intensive games will likely not even see the bottleneck(i was just running about 70FPS in Crysis 3 @ 1440p).
> 
> My question is that if there is a bottleneck on the CPU is there really any point in OC the GPU? (might be a silly question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Not really, just change your processor, if i was you i won't be able to use that past one week lol


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Not really, just change your processor, if i was you i won't be able to use that past one week lol


I would have to get a new mobo to go any higher(other than a 1100t which is virtually nothing) since it is only am3 and not am3+. Otherwise i would have already. Guess i will try it for kicks and see if it does anything. At least it will give me my limits for later next year when i build a new rig and drop these in.


----------



## bond32

Finally... 

Few min of bf4 on 1440p, all ultra, 4xMSAA, 120hz: min 44, max 117, average 89 fps.


----------



## Vlasov_581

is there a modified 770 classy 4GB bios that allows 1.35+?


----------



## Spartan F8

Actually the scaling is not that bad. My system is just not as fast as many others on here. 1854 with one card to 3140 with two cards isn't terrible scaling. I keep getting killed between scenes, it might be time to get a SSD(might wait till the full rig rebuild).

Also i game at 1440p(native) and higher(via downsampling) which generally reduces the effect of CPU bottlenecking. Playing BL2 at 3840x2160 downsampled still gets me about 80FPS with full GPU utilization(crysis was about the same but lower FPS). If i lower the refresh rate the increase of frames really isn't there and the GPUs have lower than 100% usage. So to fully use my 770s for now i am going to have to play at really high resolution......Darn











EDIT: Also just found for some games cranking up the AA and maybe even injecting SMAA helps keep the GPU load at 100% with more eye candy. But the bottleneck is HUGE at lower resolutions. I set BL2 to 720p and i only get 40-50% usage at 90FPS


----------



## Caldeio

Wow, I get better than you on my 1045t







we need at min a 8350 I'd say not to bottleneck our cards


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Wow, I get better than you on my 1045t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we need at min a 8350 I'd say not to bottleneck our cards


What is your score?


----------



## 66racer

Spartanf8---

Please try to post your system specs in your profile. A 1090 and 1100t is the same cpu like a 2600k and 2700k. 4.2ghz is pretty good, super golden ones got 4.5ghz but 4.2ghz is already getting up there. The lack of a ssd might be hurting you but curious what your memory is as well.

I used to run my 1100t at 4244mhz 31xx mhz nb and I think 2600mhz sb with 1866mhz 8gb memory and a ssd. Ran great but all I had then was a gtx570, which is like a gtx660. The 770 is much more powerful.

Good luck and have fun, I would just run the gpus at stock for now untill you optimize the rest of the system.


----------



## bond32

I noticed in bf4 it hangs occasionally when turning quickly or if a big explosion happens immediately... Is this due to the poor support for sli? I reinstalled the drivers and still does it. Tried different refresh rates and still does it. I never had this issue with my single 780 lightning.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I noticed in bf4 it hangs occasionally when turning quickly or if a big explosion happens immediately... Is this due to the poor support for sli? I reinstalled the drivers and still does it. Tried different refresh rates and still does it. I never had this issue with my single 780 lightning.


I would guess it just needs the game and drivers to mature a bit.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I noticed in bf4 it hangs occasionally when turning quickly or if a big explosion happens immediately... Is this due to the poor support for sli? I reinstalled the drivers and still does it. Tried different refresh rates and still does it. I never had this issue with my single 780 lightning.


if its vram, you can check by turning down msaa to zero. try that. i doubt it's drivers. your lightnings are 2gb right? the thing here, in my country, 770 with 4gb of ram is really close in price with 290. hard decisions are ahead of me.

thanks for the min max avg !! I guess if I go mixed ultra/high with zero msaa I can get an average above 100?


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Spartanf8---
> 
> Please try to post your system specs in your profile. A 1090 and 1100t is the same cpu like a 2600k and 2700k. 4.2ghz is pretty good, super golden ones got 4.5ghz but 4.2ghz is already getting up there. The lack of a ssd might be hurting you but curious what your memory is as well.
> 
> I used to run my 1100t at 4244mhz 31xx mhz nb and I think 2600mhz sb with 1866mhz 8gb memory and a ssd. Ran great but all I had then was a gtx570, which is like a gtx660. The 770 is much more powerful.
> 
> Good luck and have fun, I would just run the gpus at stock for now untill you optimize the rest of the system.


I just put a brief post of my rig in my profile. IDK i thought i might be getting my legs cut since i have one of the cards in the third port which is only 8x but i tried moving the card up to the 16x port and it made no difference. My memory is 1600mhz with [email protected]


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> if its vram, you can check by turning down msaa to zero. try that. i doubt it's drivers. your lightnings are 2gb right? the thing here, in my country, 770 with 4gb of ram is really close in price with 290. hard decisions are ahead of me.
> 
> thanks for the min max avg !! I guess if I go mixed ultra/high with zero msaa I can get an average above 100?


It has nothing to do with msaa, or performance. And I have no idea why you want anything around 100 fps, you should be satisfied with anything over 30.

Rolled back to 320 drivers and I have zero issues now.


----------



## bond32

Quick valley run before class with a mild OC:


----------



## desertsolace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> ...you should be satisfied with anything over 30


mods please move this post to averageclock.net


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desertsolace*
> 
> mods please move this post to averageclock.net


LOL... 60 FPS min FTW!


----------



## rgervaeredu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reco*
> 
> beucase there exist a 4gb 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually i really am not stalking you from 660 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i just decided to go with 770 4GB WF3 because my friend had on his 1440p VRAM Usage in Max Payne 3 over 3GB, so 780 doesnot look that great at that and titan is simply too much money and who knows how much cpu bottleneck i would get with 780 or titan even if i play @1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i made a list 7xx series benchmark overview from guru3d @1600p and 770WF3 (Boost clock 1189MHz) doesnot look that bad. there are also 780, 780SC and 770SLI in the comparison
> 
> GURU3d7xxOverview.xls 7k .xls file
> 
> 
> I am running Akasa Venom power 1000W with 83A, tough its a multirail modular PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One problem i see is the 4GB VRAM. With my 660ftw i had 3gb but when i got over 2.5gb vram usage it turned into a stutter fest. now i am now sure if it wasnt because of the 64bit memory controller for the last 500MB. So my question is if the 4GB VRAM has 2 controllers that are both 256bit and therefore such problems wont occur on a single 1440p/1600p. I mean my computer table is full so I wont ever go beyond single screen. The 1080 left to my dell u2713hm is for my work. I work from my home office.


I assumed the monitor funds would eat the GPU funds. If he could do both....do both.


----------



## bond32

I think after a few tests, BF4 just isn't optimized enough yet to run ultra on sli. I get good frame rates, at all refresh rates at 1440p, however I keep having these random hangs after a big explosion or turning quickly. I dropped it to "high" and I don't have that issue anymore.


----------



## d0mini

Hi, I recently got an MSI 770 lightning, I'm here to join the team









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mpfgp/

If possible, I'd like to start with a question:

I can run 3+ Heaven Extreme benchmarks back to back successfully with 2000mhz mem clock, but in Firestrike I get artifacts (really pretty green lights flashing up occasionally) at anything above 1900mhz.

Is this what other people are finding? I think I could complete a run with the artifacts, it's just a little scary, is all


----------



## Crowe98

About to buy an ASUS R9 280x DCUII TOP, give me reasons not to and to buy a 770. Or, just agree with me and get a 280x. Go. (please)


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> About to buy an ASUS R9 280x DCUII TOP, give me reasons not to and to buy a 770. Or, just agree with me and get a 280x. Go. (please)


Bang for Buck
My next cards in a year or so to be AMD even if they are tad slower or faster because of the blatant Nvidia price jacking so it will be my wee protest in not financially supporting this


----------



## Maximus Knight

Hey guys anyone has issues running BF4? I overclocked my 770 Classy +130core and 100mem it crashes after a couple moments into the singapore mission and the error is some DirectX and nV driver thing. I was told by a friend this is due to BF4's optimization. Could someone enlighten me? I could play the game with no issues at all on stock factory overclocked clock speeds. Thank you!


----------



## feznz

No problems here
SLI 770 OC 1320 core 7200Mhz Memory 331.65 drivers
CPU OC 4.8Ghz
NVidia Surround

I would comment that I have crashed exiting the game but that not a problem









Maybe your OC is slightly unstable, sometimes different scenarios will crash your system, but appear super stable in other situations


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> No problems here
> SLI 770 OC 1320 core 7200Mhz Memory 331.65 drivers
> CPU OC 4.8Ghz
> NVidia Surround
> 
> I would comment that I have crashed exiting the game but that not a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe your OC is slightly unstable, sometimes different scenarios will crash your system, but appear super stable in other situations


That's strange..it can handle OCScanner X and manged to hit 1400 on air..this is annoying..•_•


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I think after a few tests, BF4 just isn't optimized enough yet to run ultra on sli. I get good frame rates, at all refresh rates at 1440p, however I keep having these random hangs after a big explosion or turning quickly. I dropped it to "high" and I don't have that issue anymore.


I'm pretty sure that's not enough vram for ultra at 1440p that gives you those hangs.


----------



## gunshyb

Hello Folks - Got my hands on a MSI GTX 770 4GB. Looking for an initial OC on stock voltages through Afterburner. Any insights?


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> Hello Folks - Got my hands on a MSI GTX 770 4GB. Looking for an initial OC on stock voltages through Afterburner. Any insights?


Hey gunshyb,
Starting from the top: Everyone's OCs are different, and it is ultimately up to you to find your stable clock rates. That being said, people here have been getting anywhere between 1241 and 1356MHz for their core clock speed without any extra voltage, and between 1900 and 2000MHz (+300 and +500 in Afterburner respectively)

To find your stable clocks, I would use the extreme preset of Heaven 4.0, as that benchmark will fail before any others I have tried, including Valley 1.0 and Firestrike (part of 3DMark13). Start by raising your core clock in Afterburner in +13MHz increments, then test each addition with at least two runs back to back of the Heaven benchmark. If it's not stable then it will crash or the display driver will fail - it will be quite obvious. Once you have found your highest core clock speed in this way, then you can start testing your memory. Start by adding +50MHz increments and test as before alongside your max stable core clock. Look for artifacts, or lines/dots that shouldn't be there. Once you have found the highest men clock in this way, then add in increments of +10 until you have found the absolute maximum without crashes, driver errors or artifacts.

For me, the memory clock wouldn't present artifacts or crash unless I left the benchmark running for a long time - over 30mins. I actually found that looping the first graphics test in Firestrike to be a much faster way of finding my max stable memory clock.

I hope this advice is useful to you, doing it this way is time consuming but it is foolproof when done properly. Good luck overclocking!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not enough vram for ultra at 1440p that gives you those hangs.


Not the problem. It's an optimization problem. At the very least, memory usage is somewhere in the 2800 range, so with 4 gig available it would be fine. Plus if it was a hardware problem then the framerates would drop which they haven't.


----------



## gunshyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Hey gunshyb,
> Starting from the top: Everyone's OCs are different, and it is ultimately up to you to find your stable clock rates. That being said, people here have been getting anywhere between 1241 and 1356MHz for their core clock speed without any extra voltage, and between 1900 and 2000MHz (+300 and +500 in Afterburner respectively)
> 
> To find your stable clocks, I would use the extreme preset of Heaven 4.0, as that benchmark will fail before any others I have tried, including Valley 1.0 and Firestrike (part of 3DMark13). Start by raising your core clock in Afterburner in +13MHz increments, then test each addition with at least two runs back to back of the Heaven benchmark. If it's not stable then it will crash or the display driver will fail - it will be quite obvious. Once you have found your highest core clock speed in this way, then you can start testing your memory. Start by adding +50MHz increments and test as before alongside your max stable core clock. Look for artifacts, or lines/dots that shouldn't be there. Once you have found the highest men clock in this way, then add in increments of +10 until you have found the absolute maximum without crashes, driver errors or artifacts.
> 
> For me, the memory clock wouldn't present artifacts or crash unless I left the benchmark running for a long time - over 30mins. I actually found that looping the first graphics test in Firestrike to be a much faster way of finding my max stable memory clock.
> 
> I hope this advice is useful to you, doing it this way is time consuming but it is foolproof when done properly. Good luck overclocking!


+Rep

Thanks for taking the time to put this together. Understood that all OC's are different and will put in the time to ensure stability! With the starting point I shall start getting to work!

Thanks again


----------



## d0mini

No problem







everyone needs to start somewhere, and it's definitely easier with a helping hand


----------



## b3ka

Hey guys just got a pair of 770 MSI Twin Frozr in SLI and what a disaster, I run clean W8.1 and latest driver and can't keep stability in BF4 above 5MINUTES. Just getting this "error" sound from Windows, black screen and hangf of system. What should I do?

Running 1080p on all ultra


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3ka*
> 
> Hey guys just got a pair of 770 MSI Twin Frozr in SLI and what a disaster, I run clean W8.1 and latest driver and can't keep stability in BF4 above 5MINUTES. Just getting this "error" sound from Windows, black screen and hangf of system. What should I do?


Did you do a clean install? May need to go in and manually remove all the drivers and then do an install with the latest WHQL. Or by "clean w8" are you saying everything is a fresh install?


----------



## mfranco702

Managed to get 1.344V in each card, but power target seems to be holding me back, any way to increase it? cards are throttling


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3ka*
> 
> Hey guys just got a pair of 770 MSI Twin Frozr in SLI and what a disaster, I run clean W8.1 and latest driver and can't keep stability in BF4 above 5MINUTES. Just getting this "error" sound from Windows, black screen and hangf of system. What should I do?
> 
> Running 1080p on all ultra


Try it with one card and then the other separately. It could very well be one or both are bad but it is time to start troubleshooting. If you have a brand new install of windows and the latest drivers there shouldn't be too many variables to deal with. I would start with making sure nothing is DOA and test the cards separately. If you find this happens with one card and not the other you have likely found your culprit and need to start the RMA process. If both cards do it then you might want to check other variables like trying the game either with anther card(if you have one) or dropping settings to low, installing a different driver set, check any other overclocks that may have problems with the new cards, ETC.

I have even seen monitors that are overclocked cause stop errors with new video cards since the timings were good before but not now. First thing is first though and that means make sure you have no defective cards.


----------



## d0mini

It appears that power targets are the limiting factor for most 770 owners.. I don't know about the other cards, but the 770 lightning is limited to 109%, which seriously handicaps what is possible with overvoltage.. We need someone like skyn3t to give us higher power limits with vbioses.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> It appears that power targets are the limiting factor for most 770 owners.. I don't know about the other cards, but the 770 lightning is limited to 109%, which seriously handicaps what is possible with overvoltage.. We need someone like skyn3t to give us higher power limits with vbioses.


weird is thing is that I can run a 3DMark 11 test and temps aren't that bad 69C and 74C, so I don't think temperature is throttling my card, if anyone could increase power limit we need some info in the OP, please.....


----------



## d0mini

You're right - there is a great deal of thermal headroom in these cards, the only thing holding them back is the power limit.. I have been trying to find a way to get it higher since I got the card last week, I've tried a vbios posted here by skyn3t which unfortunately made my computer not recognise my card, and I've also tried editing a vbios specific to the msi lightning to give a maximum limit of 300%, and while this made it show a 300% power limit in afterburner, no extra power was actually given, the increased percentages merely being a multiple of what they were before; in other words 300% was the same as 100% had been before the edited bios...

Basically it looks like this needs someone who actually knows what they are doing when it comes to editing bioses to give this thread a call...


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Not the problem. It's an optimization problem. At the very least, memory usage is somewhere in the 2800 range, so with 4 gig available it would be fine. Plus if it was a hardware problem then the framerates would drop which they haven't.


I didnt know that msi did a 770 lightning with 4gb? im pretty sure they dont make one. if you think that with sli you have 2+2 then no, 2gb is mirrored with another one so you have 2048mb of memory there. so with 2800 there is a massive short on memory.


----------



## bond32

You're right. Either way I'm returning these, not going to pay this much when the performance isn't there. Not sure which I'llget yet.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> You're right - there is a great deal of thermal headroom in these cards, the only thing holding them back is the power limit.. I have been trying to find a way to get it higher since I got the card last week, I've tried a vbios posted here by skyn3t which unfortunately made my computer not recognise my card, and I've also tried editing a vbios specific to the msi lightning to give a maximum limit of 300%, and while this made it show a 300% power limit in afterburner, no extra power was actually given, the increased percentages merely being a multiple of what they were before; in other words 300% was the same as 100% had been before the edited bios...
> 
> Basically it looks like this needs someone who actually knows what they are doing when it comes to editing bioses to give this thread a call...


Something like the Classified LN2 Bios? PT 115%


----------



## d0mini

Well, I would give it a go if I had access to it, is it on Techpowerup, or could you post the bios file?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Well, I would give it a go if I had access to it, is it on Techpowerup, or could you post the bios file?


I would but haven't found the time to yet. It's 7.30am where I am ATM. I have TechPowerUp's GPU-Z to do it so I'll get back and post it as a zip..if I know how to post a .rom as .zip lol :O


----------



## d0mini

I don't think you need to compress it, just upload the rom file as-is from GPU-Z?
and sure, do it whenever, it's 11.30pm where I am, so I might sleep


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan F8*
> 
> What is your score?


You can check my sig photos, there is a old one my score now is over 2200 since I've tweeked my cpu but it's very very bottlenecked.
Hopefully on the 12 and 13th AMD shows some nice new cpus, so I can upgrade and sell this one to get that bottleneck gone.


----------



## Spartan F8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> You can check my sig photos, there is a old one my score now is over 2200 since I've tweeked my cpu but it's very very bottlenecked.
> Hopefully on the 12 and 13th AMD shows some nice new cpus, so I can upgrade and sell this one to get that bottleneck gone.


After plenty of tweaks and overclocking i am at about 3500ish. Drivers will likely extend that by 10-20%. So i am happy for now until i rebuild.


----------



## Caldeio

NICE! What fps do you achieve now?


----------



## Spartan F8

I cant quite get 85FPS but i get close, usually just over or under 80.


----------



## Krazee

I bid this group farewell, I have stepped up to a 780. I do have an evga backplate for a 770 sc if anyone is interested


----------



## defiler2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I bid this group farewell, I have stepped up to a 780. I do have an evga backplate for a 770 sc if anyone is interested


Im joining you on this, I'm stepping up to 2 780's. I have 2 EK blocks and backplates if anyone needs them.


----------



## Ultisym

Good luck guys, let us know how you like them. Im considering it myself sometime in the near future.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Thank GOD i did not buy a 780 haha... I'll most likely be getting 780 TI's next year January.







. I don't need the performance, but just for the fun of it


----------



## Jorginto

Guys, is it possible, that 1,4GHz core is the limit on my 770 Lightning? I finally got my hands on a bios with 900W power target so throttling is not the issue any more. I was trying to run some 3dmark11 tests at 1424 MHz with voltage from +100 up to +275 mV and the card was just giving me a hell lot of artifacts. Temps under water are really good: 50 d. Celcius core and VRM not more than that. I'm a bit dissapointed, was hoping for some nice banchmark scores







Got any ideas?


----------



## d0mini

I would be very greatful if you could post/send me this bios.


----------



## Maximus Knight

here u go.

http://www.mediafire.com/?bb249tny88k00cc


----------



## d0mini

Thanks Maximus







I'll see whether I can do anything with that.. I will try it, but this other bios that Jorginto says he has sounds like it might be exactly what I am looking for..


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Thanks Maximus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see whether I can do anything with that.. I will try it, but this other bios that Jorginto says he has sounds like it might be exactly what I am looking for..


hope it works well for you =) this is just the one that came stock with my classy


----------



## Vlasov_581

really want a modded 770 classy 4GB bios


----------



## d0mini

Well, just tried the classy bios on a lightning, and.. well not very surprisingly it didn't like it at all.. But hell I'm new to these things and I know how to flash back a bios, so all's good and no harm done







Now, what about this other bios that is actually for lightnings..?


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> here u go.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bb249tny88k00cc


will this BIOS work on any GK104 cards, or just the lightning? I want to set my cards on fire already
















also, steps to flash? normal procedure using NVFLASH?


----------



## d0mini

Woah woah, it's only going to work on classy, or at least EVGA, it Definitely does Not work with Lightning cards


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Guys, is it possible, that 1,4GHz core is the limit on my 770 Lightning? I finally got my hands on a bios with 900W power target so throttling is not the issue any more. I was trying to run some 3dmark11 tests at 1424 MHz with voltage from +100 up to +275 mV and the card was just giving me a hell lot of artifacts. Temps under water are really good: 50 d. Celcius core and VRM not more than that. I'm a bit dissapointed, was hoping for some nice banchmark scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any ideas?


I think you have just found the limit of the cards I am about the same and even with 1.4V+ I got no more core speed just a lot more excess heat.

As for upgrading so temping till I remind myself I play BF4 FPS stay above well above 60FPS normally about 80ish on High settings with 5760 x 1080p 60Hertz monitors with the new 331.65 drivers
So I am going to wait till next generation and maybe if a game that truly challenged this cards I might consider if I were to get 1600p monitors in surround But I am happy with I got for now


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Guys, is it possible, that 1,4GHz core is the limit on my 770 Lightning? I finally got my hands on a bios with 900W power target so throttling is not the issue any more. I was trying to run some 3dmark11 tests at 1424 MHz with voltage from +100 up to +275 mV and the card was just giving me a hell lot of artifacts. Temps under water are really good: 50 d. Celcius core and VRM not more than that. I'm a bit dissapointed, was hoping for some nice banchmark scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any ideas?


Yeah sounds like your at your max. Mine will max bench at 1515mhz at 1.465v but cant get enough power target to get anything past 1.47v from throttling voltage so I cant get 152x mhz stable.

I was kinda hoping for noticeably higher minimum fps but really 13xx mhz and 14xx mhz feels the same. Fun to bench with though.

13xx mhz is the performance sweet spot for 24/7. I took my h70 off since 1320mhz doesnt need extra voltage. Lol did a valley bench yesterday at stock to check temps and missed 39c max temp.


----------



## Jorginto

Well... too bad. That full cover water block, was just a waste of money. QQ


----------



## maestrobg

Jorginto I am looking for a months about some modded bios for my Lightning gtx 770.. I want to increase my Power limit...Could you post that BIOS what you flashed where power target is 300 % ????


----------



## Shweller

Is it just me or is everyone else having issues with BF4. My card is mildly overclocked and stable on everything else but BF4. Keep getting a frozen screen about 5 into a game and then a message saying that the driver quit responding and that is has recovered.(1300 MHz at 1.212v boost clock) Can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to achieve a higher voltage than 1.212v and how to flash new bios.


----------



## maestrobg

thanks to Jorginto... it works... now I have power limit 300 %


----------



## Jorginto

@Shweller

If you're on air, you don't really need a new bios. What's your 770 vendor and model?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Is it just me or is everyone else having issues with BF4. My card is mildly overclocked and stable on everything else but BF4. Keep getting a frozen screen about 5 into a game and then a message saying that the driver quit responding and that is has recovered.(1300 MHz at 1.212v boost clock) Can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to achieve a higher voltage than 1.212v and how to flash new bios.


I havent gotten the game yet...thankfully because all I hear about are crashes and frozen screens. Good luck. Seems win7 has less issues but its weird how random the reports are.


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @Shweller
> 
> If you're on air, you don't really need a new bios. What's your 770 vendor and model?


I'd have to agree...I've slightly OC'd my 770 and it's running bf4 on mostly Ultra settings @ average 60fps 1080p


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Is it just me or is everyone else having issues with BF4. My card is mildly overclocked and stable on everything else but BF4. Keep getting a frozen screen about 5 into a game and then a message saying that the driver quit responding and that is has recovered.(1300 MHz at 1.212v boost clock) Can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to achieve a higher voltage than 1.212v and how to flash new bios.


I am @ 1320 with 1.24v BF4 will push the Limits of any OC I actually was at 1350Mhz @ 1.24V but would crash after 5-10mins
But I would be rock stable in any other game.
Reduce your OC particularly the Vram it will accumulate a lot heat after time especially if you are using almost all of it


----------



## Drifbau5

So does anyone know why my card wont use a lower frequency. When I boot my computer it just goes up to the base clock (1045 MHz) and stays there. When I'm playing a game it will boost up but when I close everything and just go back to the desktop it will go back to the base clock. I though it was supposed to adapt to a low frequency when possible and save power or whatever. Is this normal?

Edit: I'm using EVGA Precision X by the way

Edit: Nevermind figured it out it wasnt set to adaptive in contriol panel


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> will this BIOS work on any GK104 cards, or just the lightning? I want to set my cards on fire already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, steps to flash? normal procedure using NVFLASH?


I really cannot give you the steps to flash but I would presume its the normal procedure with NVFLASH. But pls don't quote me on that. The bios I uploaded is the stock LN2 bios on my EVGA GTX 770 Classified ACX. PT 115%


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Is it just me or is everyone else having issues with BF4. My card is mildly overclocked and stable on everything else but BF4. Keep getting a frozen screen about 5 into a game and then a message saying that the driver quit responding and that is has recovered.(1300 MHz at 1.212v boost clock) Can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to achieve a higher voltage than 1.212v and how to flash new bios.
> 
> 
> 
> I am @ 1320 with 1.24v BF4 will push the Limits of any OC I actually was at 1350Mhz @ 1.24V but would crash after 5-10mins
> But I would be rock stable in any other game.
> Reduce your OC particularly the Vram it will accumulate a lot heat after time especially if you are using almost all of it
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help. I will back of a little to see were I can find a good spot. I am using between 1.5gb and 2gb of Vram so this game is tough on the card. I bounce between ultra and high depending on whether I am playing 32 or 64 player games. How did you get to 1.24 volts?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mfranco702

So is it only possible to raise memory voltage in the Lightnings? the option is enabled in AB beta 14 with LN2 BIOS for the lightning, not in my EVGA ACX,


----------



## Jorginto

@Shweller

what is your 770 model?


----------



## maestrobg

Thanks to Jorginto I have power limit 300 % now on my msi lightning gtx770... BUT...

I cant achieve better overclock results than I had with 109 % power limit... In fact clocks are the same or worse and temperatures are much higher than original ln2 bios with 109% ower limit!!!


----------



## KeyBoard_Ninja

Hey guys,

anyone tried an sli setup on battlefield 4? i am on a gtx 770 lightening and GTX overclocked edition (both MSI) - both on the factory clock speed, and i'm sitting on average 60 fps on ultra, which i find really weird :|


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> @Shweller
> 
> what is your 770 model?


Sorry, I probably should have included that info. It is an EVGA SC with the ACX stock cooler. Stock unboosted clock at 1111 MHz.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyBoard_Ninja*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> anyone tried an sli setup on battlefield 4? i am on a gtx 770 lightening and GTX overclocked edition (both MSI) - both on the factory clock speed, and i'm sitting on average 60 fps on ultra, which i find really weird :|


Is sli activated in nvidia control panel? Your saying average so Im guessing vsync is turned off but check that as well. I have only played the beta but that performance is of a single 770 if your on 1080p.


----------



## KeyBoard_Ninja

yeah dude, its active on the nvidia control center - Maximum performance and physx is set on auto(recommended)
sli rendering mode is set to Nvidia recommended as well. I'm on the I7 950, could i be reaching a bottle neck already -- difficult to understand that as the process is still doing well:sicksmile


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyBoard_Ninja*
> 
> yeah dude, its active on the nvidia control center - Maximum performance and physx is set on auto(recommended)
> sli rendering mode is set to Nvidia recommended as well. I'm on the I7 950, could i be reaching a bottle neck already -- difficult to understand that as the process is still doing well:sicksmile


I ran the beta with my current SLI, 60 FPS average is too low for those cards, even at stock frequencies, something's up, would you mind posting a screenshot of the nvidia control panel, and also which resolution are you playing at?


----------



## Jorginto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> Thanks to Jorginto I have power limit 300 % now on my msi lightning gtx770... BUT...
> 
> I cant achieve better overclock results than I had with 109 % power limit... In fact clocks are the same or worse and temperatures are much higher than original ln2 bios with 109% ower limit!!!


That's strange. I only changed the power limits. It's the same as 680 Ligtning A3 bios. We have to work this out.


----------



## Jorginto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Sorry, I probably should have included that info. It is an EVGA SC with the ACX stock cooler. Stock unboosted clock at 1111 MHz.


It uses NCP 4206 voltage controller so use this tool for advanced V control:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool

Try not to go higher than 1,3 V on air.


----------



## KeyBoard_Ninja

nvidia control panel 1.jpg 216k .jpg file


3d settings ` 238k .jpg file


3d settings 2 220k .jpg file


attached are my control settings for sli and the 3d settings. on battlefield 4 i have







-sync on and everything maxed out on 1920 x 1080 and i get on avg 60 fps....sucks!!!!!!!!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

turn -sync off..youll see them fps clime to atleast around avg.70 - 150..use fraps to momitor fps ingame..youll notice the frames go up&down a lot more..in sum games like black ops ii you can set amount of fps...i hvnt tried bf4..still waiting on my gpu..sa retailers are so behind...


----------



## maestrobg

Jorginto, after you nhave flashed bios with 300 % power limit, did you get better clocks and overclock results? how much better really?


----------



## KeyBoard_Ninja

thanks dude! avg frame rate went up a bit - apparently on battlelog theres quiet a few sli gamers struggling as well


----------



## Jure-Kure

Hello

I have Msi Gtx 770 Twin frozr gaming 2 gb and Q9550

When i play Call of duty ghosts my Pc become werry hot and Msi have max temp 83c and max fans are 1620 Rpm is this werry bad for my card?

Thanx


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> It uses NCP 4206 voltage controller so use this tool for advanced V control:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool
> 
> Try not to go higher than 1,3 V on air.


Thank you. I will give this a try when I get off work today.
You monitor in game FPS on BF4 using ~ perfoverlay.drawfps 1~


----------



## X-PREDATOR

jure cure...
go to After burner...open
look at bottom...
click on auto fan...itll ask a ? ..say yes..
now itll take you to where you need/can make a custom fan curve...
set each tab at 5 - 15° difference and set at appropriate fan speed %...example:
50° @ 55/60% fan curve...
set time interval to 1000ms and temp 10° @ the bottom of this tab..
next go to monitoring and set max temp @ 90
fancurve to min.40% & 100max
this way your card will auto..fan % +- and keep it cool...i just did my old current 560 with ph ndc [email protected] 55°/60%fan...you see my point?


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyBoard_Ninja*
> 
> nvidia control panel 1.jpg 216k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 3d settings ` 238k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 3d settings 2 220k .jpg file
> 
> 
> attached are my control settings for sli and the 3d settings. on battlefield 4 i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -sync on and everything maxed out on 1920 x 1080 and i get on avg 60 fps....sucks!!!!!!!!


yeah, if your monitor's refresh rate is 60 Hz, you wont pass 60 FPS with VSync on, even with the most powerful setup, with GPU 2.0 VSync on also reduces the GPU frequency while gaming average 875 MHz in each card. why running at 1200 MHz if you wont pass 60 FPS right? also keeps temps fresher due to low voltage.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

What kind of benchmarks are people getting on bf4 with 770 sli and single card? I am thinking about an upgrade...


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> What kind of benchmarks are people getting on bf4 with 770 sli and single card? I am thinking about an upgrade...


With the latest drivers, abt 70-80 fps everything maxed out with 2xMSAA. 1200p


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> With the latest drivers, abt 70-80 fps everything maxed out with 2xMSAA. 1200p


sli? single card?


----------



## Jure-Kure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> jure cure...
> go to After burner...open
> look at bottom...
> click on auto fan...itll ask a ? ..say yes..
> now itll take you to where you need/can make a custom fan curve...
> set each tab at 5 - 15° difference and set at appropriate fan speed %...example:
> 50° @ 55/60% fan curve...
> set time interval to 1000ms and temp 10° @ the bottom of this tab..
> next go to monitoring and set max temp @ 90
> fancurve to min.40% & 100max
> this way your card will auto..fan % +- and keep it cool...i just did my old current 560 with ph ndc [email protected] 55°/60%fan...you see my point?


Thanx for answer but i m total noob when it comes to hardware









I would just like to know what is the maximum temperature allowed for this card Msi Gtx 770 gaming 2 gb that would not be blown.









Sorry for bad English

Thanx


----------



## Spartan F8

Hey everyone i am selling my 770s due to the bottleneck and building a new rig from the bottom up. I have them listed here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1441541/2-gigabyte-gtx770s-for-sale-2gb-windforce-x3

I would be willing to sell them one at a time. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> sli? single card?


Yep single. 770 Classified ACX


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Yep single. 770 Classified ACX


Sounds pretty good


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Sounds pretty good


Or was it 60 fps..:O


----------



## GIJewZA

First post on the OC forums! Thought I'd start here.
I have an MSI GTX770 (2gigs of VRAM) and I love it, the only thing that bothers me about it is the brown PCB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> turn -sync off..youll see them fps clime to atleast around avg.70 - 150..use fraps to momitor fps ingame..youll notice the frames go up&down a lot more..in sum games like black ops ii you can set amount of fps...i hvnt tried bf4..still waiting on my gpu..sa retailers are so behind...


What?
I got mine in October, don't waste your time with the retailers, order straight from the suppliers.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well...thats even worse..suppliers are even more useless..except if i use back door channels ( i contact manufacturer directly then ask them for help i just did it with a company i need parts from..they directed me in da right way) plus im keeping all of them on hold..a 770 costs almost as much as 780.so i keep all shops/ & suppliers on a leesh...if im banned for being here without a 770 yet then so be it...


----------



## GIJewZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> well...thats even worse..suppliers are even more useless..except if i use back door channels ( i contact manufacturer directly then ask them for help i just did it with a company i need parts from..they directed me in da right way) plus im keeping all of them on hold..a 770 costs almost as much as 780.so i keep all shops/ & suppliers on a leesh...if im banned for being here without a 770 yet then so be it...


I've never had a problem with the suppliers /:

May as well see what the R9-290 prices are like right?


----------



## jbyron

Hey all, I'm now in the GTX 770 club. I had quad-sli GTX 590s, and while I was hesitant to move to 770s the experience has been so far great. My PC is SO MUCH QUIETER, cooler, and the games have been much smoother with no micro-stutter!


----------



## skyn3t

All vBios are now in the OP page.

I already Emailed this to the OP this post may be edited and removed all file after added to the front page.








Quote:


> [OFFICIAL] GTX 770 Owners Club vBios update.
> 
> I know it has been a long time, since I promise it here, due to a lot other thing i'm doing for this community it dallied a bit. but here we are.
> 
> *A*ll vBios has base clock of 1150Mhz
> *1*.212v unlocked
> Default power target 100% 300W by 150% slide 450W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *B*oost disabled with this feature you should achieve a better OC and high core clock. for some users it may be making much difference because each *G*PU *C*hip has they own potential OC capability it does apply to any *G*PU *C*lass and *B*rand.
> 
> *P*S: For anyone that goes to extreme OC. like hard mod you may need a bit more juice but for the public this is I can give so far.
> 
> For who is not familiar with Nvflash command I have created this little toll to help anyone to flash it easy. just read the instruction and follow the task. using it you will not going to make any mistake. below is a quick screenshot to show how it looks.
> Download :
> 
> Ez3flash.zip 354k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus.GTX770.DirectCU II OC.rom
> Colorful.GTX770.GTX770 CH-2GD5.rom
> EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX770.4096.Dual SC.rom
> EVGA.GTX770.Superclocked.rom
> Gainward.GTX770.2G-Phantom.rom
> Gainward.GTX770.4G-Phantom.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX770.GV-N770OC-2GD.rom
> Gigabyte.GTX770.GV-N770OC-4GD.rom
> Inno3D.GTX770.2048..rom
> MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX770.N770-TF-4GD5OC.rom
> MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX770.TF-4GD5-OC.rom
> Palit.GTX770.JetStream.rom
> [OFFICIAL] GTX 770 Owners Club


----------



## JAM3S121

Hey guys, getting ready to buy a 770 just a question or too i want to clarify on.

First off 2gb vs 4gb, I only use single monitor and if I understand correctly the memory bus is to slow on the gtx 770 to even make it worth having the 4gb model correct?

Are all 770's from evga reference pcb? what about other brands?

This card works well with shadowplay?

thanks guys!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I already Emailed this to the OP this post may be edited and removed all file after added to the front page.


So if I have a 770 Classified, does that mean I don't have to flash cos the LN2 bios would suffice?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> So if I have a 770 Classified, does that mean I don't have to flash cos the LN2 bios would suffice?


on that list I don't have the classy vBios. but I still can make it, the LN2 is not much different from a Normal, if you want more performance my vBios offer more juice and can be more stable at your high clock.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> on that list I don't have the classy vBios. but I still can make it, the LN2 is not much different from a Normal, if you want more performance my vBios offer more juice and can be more stable at your high clock.


Hmm okay! I'll give it a try when I get hold of the classy block! Thank you


----------



## Atomakis1992

A quick question because I'm confused. I found Gigabyte 770 305€, Asus 770 328€ and Evga 770 337€ plus shipping. Is it worth it over gigabyte the 20-30€ more?

I have to point that evga has a bundle of assasin's creed 4, batman arkham origins and splinter cell blacklist, gigabyte and asus don't have. http://eu.evga.com/articles/00793/


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomakis1992*
> 
> A quick question because I'm confused. I found Gigabyte 770 305€, Asus 770 328€ and Evga 770 337€ plus shipping. Is it worth it over gigabyte the 20-30€ more?
> 
> I have to point that evga has a bundle of assasin's creed 4, batman arkham origins and splinter cell blacklist, gigabyte and asus don't have. http://eu.evga.com/articles/00793/


They are all good cards and you would be happy with any of them. The ASUS has an excellent cooler that is very quiet and from my experience OCs well. EVGA has an excellent cooler, the best customer service, a step up program and also tends to OC well. I dont know a whole lot about the gigabyte card in question. IMO yes they are worth paying a little extra for, especially if you are going to overclock much.

As for the games, I think as of the end of October, all of the 700 up series cards are offering game bundles. I just got a MSI 760 for my son in law and it came with splinter cell and assassins creed 4.


----------



## Atomakis1992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> They are all good cards and you would be happy with any of them. The ASUS has an excellent cooler that is very quiet and from my experience OCs well. EVGA has an excellent cooler, the best customer service, a step up program and also tends to OC well. I dont know a whole lot about the gigabyte card in question. IMO yes they are worth paying a little extra for, especially if you are going to overclock much.
> 
> As for the games, I think as of the end of October, all of the 700 up series cards are offering game bundles. I just got a MSI 760 for my son in law and it came with splinter cell and assassins creed 4.


The fact that holds me down from getting gigabyte is the lack on waterblocks. Because I live in Greece, the local retailers don't offer game bundles with 700series. At least I can sell 1-2 games for 20euros each and it will be like I purchased evga for 300 euros.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomakis1992*
> 
> A quick question because I'm confused. I found Gigabyte 770 305€, Asus 770 328€ and Evga 770 337€ plus shipping. Is it worth it over gigabyte the 20-30€ more?
> 
> I have to point that evga has a bundle of assasin's creed 4, batman arkham origins and splinter cell blacklist, gigabyte and asus don't have. http://eu.evga.com/articles/00793/


I agree with with ultisym. Asus card is of great design and evga has great customer service, both having water blocks available. If you dont plan on water cooling the giga card is really good. Its the only one that has the memory modules contacting the actual cooler rather than a metal plate. While i lllllove my asus it does not have any heat sinks on the memory but that doesnt effect things too much. The power side is solid allowing my to push up to 1.47v without throttling and without coil whine. Only problem is you need to void warranty and solder a potentiometer.

Either card is a good choice for different reasons.


----------



## Atomakis1992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I agree with with ultisym. Asus card is of great design and evga has great customer service, both having water blocks available. If you dont plan on water cooling the giga card is really good. Its the only one that has the memory modules contacting the actual cooler rather than a metal plate. While i lllllove my asus it does not have any heat sinks on the memory but that doesnt effect things too much. *The power side is solid allowing my to push up to 1.47v without throttling and without coil whine. Only problem is you need to void warranty and solder a potentiometer.*
> 
> Either card is a good choice for different reasons.


Can you explain the bolded and underlined text? You talking about gigabyte or asus?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomakis1992*
> 
> Can you explain the bolded and underlined text? You talking about gigabyte or asus?


That was regarding the asus card. There is a hardware volt mod for it as well which is the same for the asus 680 and told the asus 780 as well.


----------



## sayhellotome

i have absolutely no idea if that is a decent /bad/good score! so if anyone with a 770 would share theirs i would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sayhellotome*
> 
> i have absolutely no idea if that is a decent /bad/good score! so if anyone with a 770 would share theirs i would greatly appreciate it!


What score? Benchmarks?


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> It uses NCP 4206 voltage controller so use this tool for advanced V control:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool
> 
> Try not to go higher than 1,3 V on air.


I don't think the tool worked for me. I was unable to change the .cfg file due to the fact I don't know how to open as admin (right click would not give me the option). I performed the command prompt steps properly though and resulted in the correct message on the pop up window.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197
I ran his utility successfully to raise the voltage to 1.225v by enabling the LLC mod. But when I went to use the MSI Kombuster benchmark I only saw the usual limit of 1.212V on GPU-Z. Now sure were I went wrong.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I don't think the tool worked for me. I was unable to change the .cfg file due to the fact I don't know how to open as admin (right click would not give me the option). I performed the command prompt steps properly though and resulted in the correct message on the pop up window.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197
> I ran his utility successfully to raise the voltage to 1.225v by enabling the LLC mod. But when I went to use the MSI Kombuster benchmark I only saw the usual limit of 1.212V on GPU-Z. Now sure were I went wrong.


What OS? Also please put your rig in your sig so we know what your using.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> What OS? Also please put your rig in your sig so we know what your using.


Windows 8 Pro 64 bit. Thanks I put my rig in my SIG now.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I don't think the tool worked for me. I was unable to change the .cfg file due to the fact I don't know how to open as admin (right click would not give me the option). I performed the command prompt steps properly though and resulted in the correct message on the pop up window.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13490#post_20635197
> I ran his utility successfully to raise the voltage to 1.225v by enabling the LLC mod. But when I went to use the MSI Kombuster benchmark I only saw the usual limit of 1.212V on GPU-Z. Now sure were I went wrong.


the correct voltage will not be displayed by any monitoring programed you either have to assume it is what you set it as and OC accordingly or use a multi meter and get a voltage reading directly from the voltage reading points


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Thread updated with skyn3t's V-BIOS mod. Thanks for the hard work mister. Much appreciated








*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> 
> Hey all, I'm now in the GTX 770 club. I had quad-sli GTX 590s, and while I was hesitant to move to 770s the experience has been so far great. My PC is SO MUCH QUIETER, cooler, and the games have been much smoother with no micro-stutter!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NICE PC. Similar to mine







. I can't wait to fully water-cool this baby, hopefully by that time, i would have 780 ti's in SLI (next year)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Thread updated with skyn3t's V-BIOS mod. Thanks for the hard work mister. Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> NICE PC. Similar to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't wait to fully water-cool this baby, hopefully by that time, i would have 780 ti's in SLI (next year)


You are more than welcome *B*enny









by the way setup RiG and work space you got there


----------



## jbyron

Quick question. Do the reference coolers like the one I have primarily draw air in from the front and exhaust out the back? I had a problem with the gtx 590s in that they exhausted hot air both ways into the case, and with the 770s I want to re-install my drive cages and vertically mount two 140s I have.

thanks!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> 
> Quick question. *Do the reference coolers like the one I have primarily draw air in from the front and exhaust out the back?* I had a problem with the gtx 590s in that they exhausted hot air both ways into the case, and with the 770s I want to re-install my drive cages and vertically mount two 140s I have.
> 
> thanks!


Yes, they do.


----------



## KeyBoard_Ninja

I updated my motherboard bios and the frame rate is much better - no longer running like a have 1 card








Just incase anyone else is having similar problems


----------



## levontraut

Need a bit of help please guys.

today i recived on of my 770s from Evga and i started to bench them at stock to see what type of scores i would get.

now the one APP:

3D Mark only says i have a 3.5 gig car.
unique Haven Benchmark 4.0 says i have 3

how does this work out please? any ideas?

gpu i have is a Evga FTW ACX 4GB Classified

the rest is in my sig:


----------



## Atomakis1992

Just ordered a 770 SC with ACX cooling dual bios from Evga Europe. Hope it gets here fast and start gaming!


----------



## malmental

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm about to buy a EVGA gtx 770, does it really matter which I buy? I intend to watercool it in the next 2months but I'll be gaming on the card as soon as I get it. My primary and only concern is shadowplay, I'm looking at the 2gb models since many sad the memory bus isnt even fast enough to use 4gb.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> Need a bit of help please guys.
> 
> today i recived on of my 770s from Evga and i started to bench them at stock to see what type of scores i would get.
> 
> now the one APP:
> 
> 3D Mark only says i have a 3.5 gig car.
> unique Haven Benchmark 4.0 says i have 3
> 
> how does this work out please? any ideas?
> 
> gpu i have is a Evga FTW ACX 4GB Classified
> 
> the rest is in my sig:


Wot on earth is a FTW Classified? Sorry if I misread as I'm on mobile..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I'm about to buy a EVGA gtx 770, does it really matter which I buy? I intend to watercool it in the next 2months but I'll be gaming on the card as soon as I get it. My primary and only concern is shadowplay, I'm looking at the 2gb models since many sad the memory bus isnt even fast enough to use 4gb.


May I recommend a Classified Hydrocopper? Sure 256bit bus isn't sufficient to use 4Gb but at least it's there when you need it even if you can't fully use it all. Hope that helped somewhat


----------



## Caldeio

OOOOO CUSTOM BIOS!! Gigabyte 4gb here, I'll be flashing with your tool skyn3t (thank you!!!) and thanks yungbenny for updating the thread.

For the record.
1187 core clock
1239 boost
1267 max boost

I'll be trying to get my core clock to at least this. 1280 preferably
8580 memory

Ok I need help.
Im assuming I do this
type 1, enter
type 2, enter
type 3, enter
type 4, enter
I'm done?

I only have one gpu, and I've never flashed gpu bios before.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Wot on earth is a FTW Classified? Sorry if I misread as I'm on mobile..
> May I recommend a Classified Hydrocopper? Sure 256bit bus isn't sufficient to use 4Gb but at least it's there when you need it even if you can't fully use it all. Hope that helped somewhat


only really have $375 was thinking of just getting the reference stock clock ACX color one thats like $335, realistically cant most the reference stock clocked ones hit evga SC speeds?


----------



## Caldeio

Ok bad news and some good at the end. Skyn3t your bios needs work on gigabyte 4gb
volts is locked at 1.1250

Good news, got +50 and +1200 on that volts. It'll pass valley 1.0. core drops to 1188 but memory holds to the clock. I didn't record the fps it looks like. I got 42fps on just the memory overclock
For reference I'll add my stock bios valley score:
46.8 (I had skype chat on both times and this page open)

power ref. works at +150. Goes up to 179%tdp
boost is disabled, but so is idle modes only 1150 is idle and at 20.1tdp with max power ref
.


----------



## desertsolace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> only really have $375 was thinking of just getting the reference stock clock ACX color one thats like $335, realistically cant most the reference stock clocked ones hit evga SC speeds?


I have the ref acX and it does 1280 boost (above sc definitely). A friend got the sc and it does the same. I don't believe the sc are binned as I believe any 770 could get that oc. Btw I'm a very casual overclocker!


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Ok bad news and some good at the end. Skyn3t your bios needs work on gigabyte 4gb
> volts is locked at 1.1250
> 
> Good news, got +50 and +1200 on that volts. It'll pass valley 1.0. core drops to 1188 but memory holds to the clock. I didn't record the fps it looks like. I got 42fps on just the memory overclock
> For reference I'll add my stock bios valley score:
> 46.8 (I had skype chat on both times and this page open)
> 
> power ref. works at +150. Goes up to 179%tdp
> boost is disabled, but so is idle modes only 1150 is idle and at 20.1tdp with max power ref
> .


Can you please provide me with a link for Skyn3t's tool? I am looking to further OC my EVGA Superclocked 770.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Wot on earth is a FTW Classified? Sorry if I misread as I'm on mobile..


for the uneducated:


----------



## Jorginto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Can you please provide me with a link for Skyn3t's tool? I am looking to further OC my EVGA Superclocked 770.


Skynet is editing bioses manually. Hexeditor


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Skyn*3*t is editing bioses manually. Hexeditor


----------



## ds84

For SLI, the load is shared among 2 cards. If i get a 2gb vram card, and a game dat i plae uses 1.8gb vram, does it mean that each card will be handling 0.9gb vram?


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorginto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Can you please provide me with a link for Skyn3t's tool? I am looking to further OC my EVGA Superclocked 770.
> 
> 
> 
> Skynet is editing bioses manually. Hexeditor
Click to expand...

OK I see. So you have to flash a premade bios made specifically for the card by using NVflash or something of that nature. Pardon my noobness as this is all new to me. I was also trying to perform the 1.3v softmod on AB was unsuccessful at changing the profile text. I guess knowledge will come in time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidic06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> For SLI, the load is shared among 2 cards. If i get a 2gb vram card, and a game dat i plae uses 1.8gb vram, does it mean that each card will be handling 0.9gb vram?


No, the way SLI mainly works is that each card draws either a half frame or they switch drawing every other frame. There is another mode in which a second card is used to some of the preprocessing of a frame before the first card actually renders it and sends it to the monitor, but most games with SLI profiles work on the half frame or alternating frames method, depending on what works best.

This means that each card normally has to have all of the information for a frame in its own buffer, so both cards would be using 1.8 GB in your scenario.


----------



## jerg

Hey guys,

New GTX 770 owner here. Specifically EVGA GTX 770 2GB ACX (non-SC).

Currently it overclocks stable at +104 core / +300 mem, not fantastic but I guess it is expected with a non-SC card (not cherrypicked for overclockability).

I see that there is a list of BIOS mods available in the first post; is there one for EVGA GTX 770 ACX non-SC? If not, could anyone savvy with Bios modding help me out?

Much thanks


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> For SLI, the load is shared among 2 cards. If i get a 2gb vram card, and a game dat i plae uses 1.8gb vram, does it mean that each card will be handling 0.9gb vram?


Not for now, maybe in future it might change, but right now, in SLI mode, you only use one GPU's V-ram. So if you have dual 2gb 770's, you only get to use one 2gb, not 4gb.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Can you please provide me with a link for Skyn3t's tool? I am looking to further OC my EVGA Superclocked 770.


Front page my friend. All the bios and the tool are in the first post.









skyn3t, did you read my post?


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Front page my friend. All the bios and the tool are in the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t, did you read my post?


Thank you! In front of my face the whole time.


----------



## Aidic06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Not for now, maybe in future it might change, but right now, in SLI mode, you only use one GPU's V-ram. So if you have dual 2gb 770's, you only get to use one 2gb, not 4gb.


Not actually true, you use both cards VRAM, but they are rendering the same or nearly same frame. Therefore you don't get a larger frame buffer.


----------



## Shweller

Is it just me or do I feel like my 770 is behind in performance when it comes to BF4. GeForce Optimized settings pretty much put everything on low and turn off AA…. I am going to begin OC’ing and see what happens. I am tempted to put fans on the side panel of my case to exhaust hot air form the ACX cooler outside of the case. I heard that the PCB’s and Vrams are rather weak on the SC models and don’t OC as well as other models.


----------



## desertsolace

I have a gtx 770 acX non super clocked. My boost is at 1205. Is this just the way these cards are? I haven't overclocked (I had but removed it, uninstalled precision, uninstalled all nvidia stuff then reinstalled drivers). Memory is where it should be at 7000.


----------



## ReaperX87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Is it just me or do I feel like my 770 is behind in performance when it comes to BF4. GeForce Optimized settings pretty much put everything on low and turn off AA&#8230;. I am going to begin OC'ing and see what happens. I am tempted to put fans on the side panel of my case to exhaust hot air form the ACX cooler outside of the case. I heard that the PCB's and Vrams are rather weak on the SC models and don't OC as well as other models.


GeForce has not been optimized for bf4 yet they don't know what settings these cards can run it at yet. Couple of my buddies have the Titan and 780ti and it's telling them low. Another buddy had 3 780s and his even says all low setting. I run a single 770 4gb sc and get 80+ on max settings and on high I get 90-100 plus on foot and 130-150 in jets and choppers.

Sent from my iPhone.

Semper Fi Do Or Die


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys thought I would share some bf3 numbers since I was looking through them today....

Yes the numbers are bf3 not bf4 but all were recorded with fraps and game settings are ultra...no blur

scrap metal 1176mhz 7000mhz 48p ave 88.7 min 57 max 145
scrap metal 1345mhz 7400mhz 48p ave 92.2 min 62 max 151
scrap metal 1345mhz 7800mhz 48p ave 91.7 min 53 max 157
scrap metal 1359mhz 7600mhz 48p ave 92.2 min 56 max 145
*scrap metal 1463mhz 7800mhz 48p ave 96.9 min 59 max 173*

So thought some of you guys would find that interesting (not much of a change). On scrapmetal I can average as high as 2/1 k/d since that can effect the average fps. my bf3 ave is 1.14, never reset it.


----------



## jbyron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes, they do.


Cool, thanks so much!


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Is it just me or do I feel like my 770 is behind in performance when it comes to BF4. GeForce Optimized settings pretty much put everything on low and turn off AA&#8230;. I am going to begin OC'ing and see what happens. I am tempted to put fans on the side panel of my case to exhaust hot air form the ACX cooler outside of the case. I heard that the PCB's and Vrams are rather weak on the SC models and don't OC as well as other models.


That's strange because GeForce Experience put most of my settings at Ultra and I'm getting ~70fps average.


----------



## D-Dave

I'm attempting to overclock my EVGA GTX 770 Superclocked (02G-P4-2771-KR), however, at this point I need to find something to allow me to overvolt the GPU in order to overclock any higher. Currently, I'm only allowed to overvolt the GPU 12 mV which takes me from 1.2 V to 1.212 V. I attempted a couple software mods such as Zawarudo's AfterBurner Hack and Rbby's Volt mod. From these programs, I was able to change the status of my chip's LLC from 10 to 00, though I never saw any other changes when trying to change the voltage. Since neither of these worked, I flashed the vBios from the front page. Everything went without a hitch, however, my voltage was still locked from going any higher than 1.212 volts.

Flashing the vBios wasn't a complete loss as it did change my power target from 106% to 150%. On the other hand, the vBios was actually more unstable than my stock vBios. Though the custom vBios didn't work as desired, I did remember to back up my stock vBios so I'm not dead in the water. However, I'm still looking for assistance on overvolting my GPU. Since I have a waterblock on the GPU, I want to see how far this puppy can go. If someone could help me get past this voltage limit of mine that would be appreciated. Also, if it helps anyone, here is my vBios for my GTX 770.

EVGA GTX 770 (02G P4 2771 KR).zip 120k .zip file


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> I'm attempting to overclock my EVGA GTX 770 Superclocked (02G-P4-2771-KR), however, at this point I need to find something to allow me to overvolt the GPU in order to overclock any higher. Currently, I'm only allowed to overvolt the GPU 12 mV which takes me from 1.2 V to 1.212 V. I attempted a couple software mods such as Zawarudo's AfterBurner Hack and Rbby's Volt mod. From these programs, I was able to change the status of my chip's LLC from 10 to 00, though I never saw any other changes when trying to change the voltage. Since neither of these worked, I flashed the vBios from the front page. Everything went without a hitch, however, my voltage was still locked from going any higher than 1.212 volts.
> 
> Flashing the vBios wasn't a complete loss as it did change my power target from 106% to 150%. On the other hand, the vBios was actually more unstable than my stock vBios. Though the custom vBios didn't work as desired, I did remember to back up my stock vBios so I'm not dead in the water. However, I'm still looking for assistance on overvolting my GPU. Since I have a waterblock on the GPU, I want to see how far this puppy can go. If someone could help me get past this voltage limit of mine that would be appreciated. Also, if it helps anyone, here is my vBios for my GTX 770.
> 
> EVGA GTX 770 (02G P4 2771 KR).zip 120k .zip file


Good deal, I also did the mod to change LLC to 00 and changed the voltage. but I never saw the voltage change past 1.212V. I was told that you need to trust the tool or use a volt meter to monitor the voltage. I will save your bios for future usage. I have not flashed any bios yet because I don't have a dual bios card and am a little hesitant about bricking my card if anything goes wrong. I did save my origonal using Skyn3t's utility and GPU-Z


----------



## JAM3S121

IF i buy a gtx 770 from amazon will it have the free games that come with if i get it from newegg?


----------



## 66racer

Volt mod rev2







Now that Im on a "test bench" I can put the mod on the card....gonna see how it does on air, seems 1.300 seems the most I should go, looping valley hits 67c in 77F ambient temps with 90% fan.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> IF i buy a gtx 770 from amazon will it have the free games that come with if i get it from newegg?


It should come with at least the new splinter cell and the upcoming assassins creed, but if its not clearly stated in the ad, contact the seller and verify.


----------



## ds84

Where to get the hacked MSI afterburner to do OC?


----------



## JAM3S121

will be doing GTX 560 Ti SLI vs GTX 770 benchmarks on monday/tuesday...

what are the best ones to use?

Ungine heaven
Cinebench

what games? I have mafia 2, dirt 3, new batman game, BF3.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> will be doing GTX 560 Ti SLI vs GTX 770 benchmarks on monday/tuesday...
> 
> what are the best ones to use?
> 
> Ungine heaven
> Cinebench
> 
> what games? I have mafia 2, dirt 3, new batman game, BF3.


Nice, im sure the 770 will be a good upgrade in many ways. Heaven 4.0 highest settings, valley, 3d mark, firestrike seem most common. Games, pick the ones you like to play








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Where to get the hacked MSI afterburner to do OC?


for normal oc, the regular one works but for the volt mod I think its beta only. Check in the thread that host the mod.


----------



## Gregory14

Whats the Max Temp the EVGA 2GB can take gaming? I was getting 69 C


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Whats the Max Temp the EVGA 2GB can take gaming? I was getting 69 C


Thats perfectly fine. You can change the fan profile a bit too but if its nice and silent, those max temps are way safe. Think the danger zone is 90c. I try to keep mine under 70c


----------



## ds84

For the mod created by skyn3t, how do i go back to original bios?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Woah! This and G-sync would be amazing together. Let's hope this is open so all games get to use it. But idky i don't want AMD users to have this hahaha (evil me)


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> For the mod created by skyn3t, how do i go back to original bios?


I hope you saved your original bios before you flashed. Did the bios not work, and if so please list what was wrong.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I hope you saved your original bios before you flashed. Did the bios not work, and if so please list what was wrong.


I followed the steps with the flasher. May want to RMA the card, so hoping to put back in the old bios.

In my directory, i realise that i have X.rom and Backup.rom. IRRC, there wasnt a backup.rom file previously. Can i presume that is my original bios? I just need to remove the X.rom frm directory and flash the backup.rom?


----------



## Caldeio

yes, swap the file names. your backup should be x.rom now and try it again

I did this.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> yes, swap the file names. your backup should be x.rom now and try it again
> 
> I did this.


Thanks. Must the name be 'X', or cant i leave it as it is?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> For the mod created by skyn3t, how do i go back to original bios?


just make a extra copy of your original bios and rename it to "X" and flash it back, of course using the Ez3Flash.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just make a extra copy of your original bios and rename it to "X" and flash it back, of course using the Ez3Flash.


Done that... thanks.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Done that... thanks.


----------



## doctorat

Can I ask if it's possible for a modded bios for my Galaxy GTX 770. Here is my original.

GK104.zip 121k .zip file

Thanks!


----------



## steezebe

I got a PNY GTX 770 4GB OC yesterday, and I'm running into all kinds of issues with framerates in my games. It's a direct replacement for a Radeon HD 6970, and no other settings have changed.

Why am I getting 5-10 fps in Crysis (the original), Skyrim, and CoD with the same settings as the AMD? Help?


----------



## pctechguyzach

going to weigh in here with 3 evga 4gb clasifieds


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> I got a PNY GTX 770 4GB OC yesterday, and I'm running into all kinds of issues with framerates in my games. It's a direct replacement for a Radeon HD 6970, and no other settings have changed.
> 
> Why am I getting 5-10 fps in Crysis (the original), Skyrim, and CoD with the same settings as the AMD? Help?


Did you delete amd drivers, and do a CLEAN install of the nvidia drivers?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorat*
> 
> Can I ask if it's possible for a modded bios for my Galaxy GTX 770. Here is my original.
> 
> GK104.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> Thanks!


I modified to 200% PT

GK104.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## FtGF

So my Asus 770 won't budget past 12 volts even if the slider is set to 12.12. Anybody run into this issue before?

Thanks


----------



## KeyBoard_Ninja

Hey Guys,

what temps you guys are getting on a SLI setup? On load im stitting on :-

81 Degrees (max) on my primary card
73 Degress (max) on the other

Are these temps still safe? My Case is the Coolermaster HAF 932


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyBoard_Ninja*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> what temps you guys are getting on a SLI setup? On load im stitting on :-
> 
> 81 Degrees (max) on my primary card
> 73 Degress (max) on the other
> 
> Are these temps still safe? My Case is the Coolermaster HAF 932


Yes those numbers are safe. Im averageing about 80C on the primary card at full load which is the default target set in gpu tweak that came with card. Im getting 67C on the second card under load, but I have two 120mm blowing cool air from the side of the case onto the vid cards. In games im getting max mid 70s.


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Did you delete amd drivers, and do a CLEAN install of the nvidia drivers?


I did a complete AMD driver removal, then downloaded the latest nvidia drivers. And by complete removal, I removed all folders, registry keys, and items with AMD on my computer.

I have noticed now that windows is reporting that the nvidia drivers are crashing and then recover, which leads me to believe it's a driver issue. How do you fix a nvidia driver issue? With AMD, everything graphics-related (overclocking, color, monitor setup, etc) ran through catalyst control center; is there an equivilant for nvidia?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Did you delete amd drivers, and do a CLEAN install of the nvidia drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> I did a complete AMD driver removal, then downloaded the latest nvidia drivers. And by complete removal, I removed all folders, registry keys, and items with AMD on my computer.
> 
> I have noticed now that windows is reporting that the nvidia drivers are crashing and then recover, which leads me to believe it's a driver issue. How do you fix a nvidia driver issue? With AMD, everything graphics-related (overclocking, color, monitor setup, etc) ran through catalyst control center; is there an equivilant for nvidia?
Click to expand...

Are you overclocked yet? That will happen when an overclock is to high too.


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Are you overclocked yet? That will happen when an overclock is to high too.


I am not overclocked at the moment for both the cpu and gpu (besides the factory overclock on the card). If I have to undervolt the card to get it to work it's defeated the point of getting it in the first place, but it's worth a shot.

Since it's replacing a 6970, I assumed it would run more stable because the AMD card uses a LOT more power than this one. I though it might be the PSU, but it is running fine. I'm going to attempt a re-install of the drivers?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Are you overclocked yet? That will happen when an overclock is to high too.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not overclocked at the moment for both the cpu and gpu (besides the factory overclock on the card). If I have to undervolt the card to get it to work it's defeated the point of getting it in the first place, but it's worth a shot.
> 
> Since it's replacing a 6970, I assumed it would run more stable because the AMD card uses a LOT more power than this one. I though it might be the PSU, but it is running fine. I'm going to attempt a re-install of the drivers?
Click to expand...

definitely do a clean install with an older driver then. If that doesnt straighten it out, may be time for an RMA.


----------



## neshav

Hi guys, I`m new to this forum. I have MSI GTX 770 OC Gaming 2GB for some time already. Is there any way to edit default voltage in BIOS for this card? Or any software registry tweak or something? I ask cause my card is 1.2v stock voltage, and it's perfectly stable at 1.144v at same boost clocks (boosts up to 1215 on default). I use "VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0 VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h" tweak to boost voltage with MSI Afterburner when I need it (play new games) but it sucks for undervolting, it just keeps constant voltage when undervolted. I just want to change VID on my gcard to 1.15v instead of 1.2v cause I can always overvolt it with Afterburner when I want to. edit: attached my bios

GK104.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## Caldeio

Hmm sounds like a RMA. Is your PSU a good quality with a nice amount of amps on the +12v rail? I have a 750w with 68amps.

The only other things I can think of is: dust/debris in your pci slot. Power connectors not fully seated. Maybe some setting in your bios?


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> definitely do a clean install with an older driver then. If that doesnt straighten it out, may be time for an RMA.


So I uninstalled (completely) 331.68, and installed some 328ish number. That worked better, but I noticed that at random times my sound would start popping (which is running off the mobo) and my frame-rate would drop from solid 60 to 5 in Skyrim. There was no pattern to it; Indoors, in cities, in caves, in the open world: didn't make a difference. So I booted up Crysis and that was running at 24 fps solid, but then it crashed and I never got it above 5 fps again.

I noticed that my computer updated to 8.1, which seems to be causing my aida to crash, so there may be some issues there. With that said, I'm imaging my current build, and I'm going to install 8.1 on a fresh, clean drive. If that still doesn't solve it then it's RMA time. We'll see tomorrow.

PS coming from an amd to an nvidia, what can I expect difference-wise between the graphics? Is one better at rendering certain things better than others? I'm not sure how I'm gonna tweak my config files for the card.


----------



## Selquist979

Hey guys, with Christmas coming soon I have been thinking about a monitor upgrade(currently using a 23 inch 1080p Samsung) Really I have been looking at 2 choices the ASUS VG248QE 144Hz or the X-Star Korean 1440p. I'm using the rig in my sig and am just trying to figure out if my gpu would push enough to take advantage of the 144Hz monitor. I've already looked at benches for 1440p with a single 2GB 770 and am okay with that but really like the idea of having the 144Hz with the ability to mod in G-Sync later on. Any thoughts/opinions would be awesome.


----------



## jerg

Do you guys think the 770 will be solid enough to run games flawless with the Oculus Rift? It's gotta render two perspectives simultaneously but each at a halved resolution compared to 1920x1080.


----------



## PadawanCR

Hi, I haven't read all the 439 pages until now (and I won't







) but I'll like to know if this score is good enough
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7516314

Thanks in advice.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerg*
> 
> Do you guys think the 770 will be solid enough to run games flawless with the Oculus Rift? It's gotta render two perspectives simultaneously but each at a halved resolution compared to 1920x1080.


u will like this
Quote:


> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/oculus-rift-sex-simulator,25082.html


=]]


----------



## jerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PadawanCR*
> 
> Hi, I haven't read all the 439 pages until now (and I won't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I'll like to know if this score is good enough
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7516314
> 
> Thanks in advice.


It's alright, I think my card hit ~11750 in the GPU score with 15% core overclock. I'm guessing you got yours overclocked just a sliver higher.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PadawanCR*
> 
> Hi, I haven't read all the 439 pages until now (and I won't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I'll like to know if this score is good enough
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7516314
> 
> Thanks in advice.


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7516314/3dm11/7257750

not to knock it too much but it is a huge advantage for the 12threaded CPU going on there
just have a look at the FPS in the two above comparison results especially the combined test
Cpus are both @ 4.6Ghz


----------



## levontraut

what test are you guys doing?

extreem?

there has to be a base of what everyone is doing.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> what test are you guys doing?
> 
> extreem?
> 
> there has to be a base of what everyone is doing.


as you can see it's 3dmark11 Performance they ran...


----------



## D-Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> EVGA GTX 770 (02G P4 2771 KR).zip 120k .zip file


If it wouldn't be too much to ask, could someone modify this vBios to overcome the +12mV overvolt and 106% power target limit?


----------



## d0mini

Does anyone here use their card for bitcoin mining? If so, what hash/s are you getting? For me, I'm getting on average 770 Mhash/s with a cuda version of RPCMiner.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> PS coming from an amd to an nvidia, what can I expect difference-wise between the graphics? Is one better at rendering certain things better than others? I'm not sure how I'm gonna tweak my config files for the card.


Which AMD card did you come from?


----------



## doctorat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I modified to 200% PT
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file


Thanks for the effort, mate. But what I really want is boost disabled.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> If it wouldn't be too much to ask, could someone modify this vBios to overcome the +12mV overvolt and 106% power target limit?


Front page mate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Does anyone here use their card for bitcoin mining? If so, what hash/s are you getting? For me, I'm getting on average 770 Mhash/s with a cuda version of RPCMiner.


Woah really? Give me a link and I'll try this out!

With the new driver, i would lose power and memory controller power running valley so i went down to a +1400 memory clock from the +1510 I had from last driver.

48.6 in valley so it's still good. I think my motherboard is gonna go soon. It's old and a ECS brand...Needs to last just 3 months until I upgrade.


----------



## d0mini

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=281043.0

There's a new alpha that just came out which I haven't tried yet. This thing was pretty difficult to get working, but now it is, I can safely say that mining is definitely possible with Nvidia


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorat*
> 
> Thanks for the effort, mate. But what I really want is boost disabled.


The vBios you request to feznz, the vendor is *G*alaxy I had it modded, is has the same description like all other in the OP.

vBios list update two more will be added. 11/19/2013
This download link will be removed after added to the OP .
Quote:


> [OFFICIAL] GTX 770 Owners Club
> 
> GalaxyGTX770.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> Zotac.GTX770.4GB.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> [OFFICIAL] GTX 770 Owners Club


Thank you Yungbenny911, keep up tye great work


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Front page my friend. All the bios and the tool are in the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t, did you read my post?


yes I did , but looks like they crimped the PCB not the bios , I don't see any difference here. I can try do something more in the bios but you are the one to test it. let's me know. pm with yes or no.


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Which AMD card did you come from?


Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 2Gb. Frankly a great card, and now I'm wondering why I got the 770. I was expecting a bigger jump in performance I guess?


----------



## D-Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Front page mate


I've already attempted flashing the vBios from the front page. The power target did change from 106% to 150% but the voltage was still stuck at +12 mV. The custom vBios was also less stable and older than the stock vBios from my GPU. Do I have to go further than restarting my computer such as re-installing the graphics drivers?


----------



## darkelixa

Hi i have a gigabyte 770 gtx 2gb and i have alot of stuttering in final fantasy a realm reborn. Here are some videos i uploaded

Here is the choppy one,






Here is the a one while recording with fraps, oddly if you record it runs it smooth??

KahPtO21Ekk[/MEDIA]] 



]

Anyone else get these issues?


----------



## 1kke

Known driver issue, Nvidia should have fixed by now. Make sure your driver is up to date.


----------



## darkelixa

Yep my driver is fully up to date with the new one being released last night and still the same thing. So you have to just wait for a better driver to work with the game? If so ima just change ship to amd


----------



## 1kke

Try rendering in D3D. Sometimes that fixes.


----------



## darkelixa

Oh ok,how do you do that?


----------



## jerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The vBios you request to feznz, the vendor is *G*alaxy I had it modded, is has the same description like all other in the OP.
> 
> vBios list update two more will be added. 11/19/2013
> This download link will be removed after added to the OP .
> Thank you Yungbenny911, keep up tye great work


Hey skyn3t, just wondering what's the progress on the EVGA GTX 770 ACX cooler (non-SC) modded BIOS?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Hi i have a gigabyte 770 gtx 2gb and i have alot of stuttering in final fantasy a realm reborn. Here are some videos i uploaded
> 
> Here is the choppy one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the a one while recording with fraps, oddly if you record it runs it smooth??
> 
> KahPtO21Ekk[/MEDIA]]
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Anyone else get these issues?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1kke* [URL=https://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/4400#post_21225513]





> Known driver issue, Nvidia should have fixed by now. Make sure your driver is up to date.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Yep my driver is fully up to date with the new one being released last night and still the same thing. So you have to just wait for a better driver to work with the game? If so ima just change ship to amd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1kke*
> 
> Try rendering in D3D. Sometimes that fixes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Oh ok,how do you do that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerg*
> 
> Hey skyn3t, just wondering what's the progress on the EVGA GTX 770 ACX cooler (non-SC) modded BIOS?


For all of you that don't have sig rig like mine below or like everyone else. In my 780 thread this is rules, no SIG no cookie.

because when you need help or when you talk about hardware this is the first thing we look.

so fill this out , spread for who don't have it too. let's make this community look sharp.
How to Create Forum Signature & Show Your RiG Info.


----------



## feznz




----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 2Gb. Frankly a great card, and now I'm wondering why I got the 770. I was expecting a bigger jump in performance I guess?


Hmmm gtx 770 has 27% more memory bandwidth, 58% better texel rate, 19% better pixel rate and and lower TDP , no nothing to like there. Perhaps you kept the 6970 and can revert back to that beast.


----------



## 66racer

Skynet---
How do you mod the bios? I wanted to set custom boost to my ov overclock but when I mess with it in kepler tweaker it will not boost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 2Gb. Frankly a great card, and now I'm wondering why I got the 770. I was expecting a bigger jump in performance I guess?


Maybe its the games you play? Last gen wasnt bad for nvidia or amd but the gains are massive in the fps range. 770 is a great card, 580/6970 WERE great lol gtx 660 I think hangs and beats those cards.


----------



## doctorat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The vBios you request to feznz, the vendor is *G*alaxy I had it modded, is has the same description like all other in the OP.
> 
> vBios list update two more will be added. 11/19/2013
> This download link will be removed after added to the OP .
> Thank you Yungbenny911, keep up tye great work


I've flashed my card and boost is disabled, power target is 150%. But I have one big problem the voltage stays at 1.1 v no matter what I've tried. Any ideas?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorat*
> 
> I've flashed my card and boost is disabled, power target is 150%. But I have one big problem the voltage stays at 1.1 v no matter what I've tried. Any ideas?


I tried the bios too, and it doesn't work for gigabyte just yet. What card do you have? Gigabyte might be crimped to stock bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Skynet---
> How do you mod the bios? I wanted to set custom boost to my ov overclock but when I mess with it in kepler tweaker it will not boost.
> Maybe its the games you play? Last gen wasnt bad for nvidia or amd but the gains are massive in the fps range. 770 is a great card, 580/6970 WERE great lol gtx 660 I think hangs and beats those cards.


I don't use kepler. I hex the bios. If you try to edit any of my bios with kepler you have 90% of change to damage it, cuz kepler won't edit bios is only tweak the bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorat*
> 
> I've flashed my card and boost is disabled, power target is 150%. But I have one big problem the voltage stays at 1.1 v no matter what I've tried. Any ideas?


Thi is the reason why help can delay and not help us when needs it when you not have Forum Signature makes.
we don't even know what is your GPU, brand or PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I tried the bios too, and it doesn't work for gigabyte just yet. What card do you have? Gigabyte might be crimped to stock bios.


he may have the same PCB as you, with different brand name on it. called OEM.
For example : Galaxy and KAF2 is OEM they use the same PCB.

OEM means "Original Equipment Manufacturer".
A product designed for sale to an equipment manufactuer , usually comes without a fancy box, software often has to be downloaded. Support and warranty can differ from the retail version as well. Very rarely an OEM version of a card can be clocked slower, have a different BIOS or have reduced specs/features.


----------



## skyn3t

I have been working close on 760 and 770 bios with many owners. I don't have much chance to change whatever I want on the 760 bios and not all the 770 Vendor "Brand" allow it. Gigabyte is one of them on the 780 thread many cannot do volt hack or have they GPU pushed like they want 760 thread we can just forget about Gigabyte as far I have work hard on it. 770 we do have a lot members with lucky to have they GPU fully unlocked, most successful brand is EVGA, MSI for volt, volt mod & volt hack and high PT. Asus is locked to 1.212v only hard mod "soldering resistor can unlock the high voltage. I wish I could unleash my fingers and mod what heck I want but in some case sky is limited to it.









Hope you guys understand and next buy think a bit before you pull the trigger.

best
skyn3t


----------



## Ultisym

Everyone appreciates your efforts. Even though I am not using anything with my 770s, when I had a 660 people like you (in my case yungbenny) made all the difference in getting anything extra out of their cards. Up until that time I had only been on the red team. Anyway the type of help your giving is what makes (Insert Your Video Card Here) Owner....threads worth it.


----------



## jerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> For all of you that don't have sig rig like mine below or like everyone else. In my 780 thread this is rules, no SIG no cookie.
> 
> because when you need help or when you talk about hardware this is the first thing we look.
> 
> so fill this out , spread for who don't have it too. let's make this community look sharp.
> How to Create Forum Signature & Show Your RiG Info.


Done


----------



## doctorat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thi is the reason why help can delay and not help us when needs it when you not have Forum Signature makes.
> we don't even know what is your GPU, brand or PC.


Apologies, I've done my signature. But in the first post where I've asked someone to mod my bios I've written what is my GPU. Anyway I thought that you've modified my original bios?
And with my original bios default voltage in 3D was 1.2v.


----------



## ds84

How long is 1 heaven benchmark? And use what benchmark to test for oc?


----------



## revolution2718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> How long is 1 heaven benchmark? And use what benchmark to test for oc?


Heaven takes like less than 10 mins. I usually use heaven and valley, then if theres performance improvements and no artifacting ill call it OK unless i start to see issues in games, then i knock it down a bit.


----------



## Dash8Q4

hi guys. My apologies if this has been covered already. I have been away from the forum for a while.
I just tried flashing the EVGA gtx770 sc 2048 acx vbios into my card since its the one i have and when i restarted the pc, and windows loaded, the fan was right at 100%. It wouldnt change no matter what i did in precision x. So i went back to the original backup.rom. Now i downloaded the EVGA.GTX770.Superclocked vbios and flashed that one. Everything seems to be running fine so far. Is this ok? Flashing the other GTX770 superclocked vbios when the nvflash showed a PCIE mismatch?

Just want to make sure my card will be fine. Thanks in advance


----------



## Matthew89

Hi there, do you think these settings will be safe on air?


----------



## Matthew89

I ran valley 5 times using the default custom fan curve on afterburner and the max temps reported:
GPU : 69
MEM: 61
VRM: 68

The Voltage is set to 1.275 but it stayed between 1.24 - 1.25 throughout the test.


----------



## 66racer

Matthew88

Max I would do on air is 1.3v if temps stay under 70c. But I would say your ok, i would set the fan a bit aggressive though, unless your in warm ambient or less than ideal air circulation, at 80% fan my 770 at 1.3v can stay around 67-69c in 78f ambient. Its on a test bench but fan is silent. I just looped valley 10mins, didnt game. Ended putting my h70 back on it last night.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Max "safe" OC i do on air is 1372Mhz (core)/1954Mhz (mem) @ 1.320mv. Temps stay within the mid 70's.







.


----------



## ace ventura069

hy guys, i have been away for awile since my sli 660 where sold but i'm back









now since i have used the hd4000 for now i want to buy a new 770 but witch one should i get?
i realy like the msi 770 lightning

i want to buy one now and sli them within 2or 3 months and wil it go on my z77 mpower with the reactor still on it?
or should i wait for the next gen gpu's next year


----------



## Jure-Kure

I have Msi Gtx 770 gaming 2 gb how much is bigest temp that is safe for card?

Thanx


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jure-Kure*
> 
> I have Msi Gtx 770 gaming 2 gb how much is bigest temp that is safe for card?
> 
> Thanx


IMO. Anything below 85c should be safe.


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Hmmm gtx 770 has 27% more memory bandwidth, 58% better texel rate, 19% better pixel rate and and lower TDP , no nothing to like there. Perhaps you kept the 6970 and can revert back to that beast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Maybe its the games you play? Last gen wasnt bad for nvidia or amd but the gains are massive in the fps range. 770 is a great card, 580/6970 WERE great lol gtx 660 I think hangs and beats those cards.


Well I tried everything. Re-installed windows, did six different driver versions, two bios flashes, under-clocking/changes with MSI Aftetrburner,and I couldn't get through a burn-in on FurMark or Valley without BSOD, driver crashes or a complete computer lock-up. Needless to say RMA, and I'm gonna re-consider the cards out there...

Guh. Selecting a graphics card is wayy to hard.


----------



## Dash8Q4

Can someone with EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX 2GB send me their original backup bios rom please?
Mine seems to put the card's fan at 100% when i start. I'm currently using the EVGA.GTX770.Superclocked rom from page 1.

Also, how do I increase the voltage in PrecisionX? I tried clicking overvoltage turning it on then adding +12mV but the card still showing 1.161mV.

Much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> Can someone with EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX 2GB send me their original backup bios rom please?
> Mine seems to put the card's fan at 100% when i start. I'm currently using the EVGA.GTX770.Superclocked rom from page 1.
> 
> Also, how do I increase the voltage in PrecisionX? I tried clicking overvoltage turning it on then adding +12mV but the card still showing 1.161mV.
> 
> Much appreciated. Thank you


I can do that for you first thing tomorrow morning. I backed up my stock BIOS with the tool in the OP and GPU-Z. How do I get it to you?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> Well I tried everything. Re-installed windows, did six different driver versions, two bios flashes, under-clocking/changes with MSI Aftetrburner,and I couldn't get through a burn-in on FurMark or Valley without BSOD, driver crashes or a complete computer lock-up. Needless to say RMA, and I'm gonna re-consider the cards out there...
> 
> Guh. Selecting a graphics card is wayy to hard.


Well there is no doubt. any vendor can throw a dud out every now and then, sorry it was you this time. Best of luck with what you end up running.


----------



## Shweller

StockEVGAGTX770SCBIOSGK104ROM.zip 122k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> Can someone with EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX 2GB send me their original backup bios rom please?
> Mine seems to put the card's fan at 100% when i start. I'm currently using the EVGA.GTX770.Superclocked rom from page 1.
> 
> Also, how do I increase the voltage in PrecisionX? I tried clicking overvoltage turning it on then adding +12mV but the card still showing 1.161mV.
> 
> Much appreciated. Thank you


You Got it! Emailed as well. Hope it helps


----------



## neshav

I flashed my bios with MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom

MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.zip 58k .zip file

Can anyone please mod this bios to [email protected]*1.1v* (it`s [email protected] atm)? We can always raise voltage and clock with MSI Afterburner. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpiritRises

hi guys

i have this card

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5603/msi-geforce-gtx-770-2gb-twin-frozr-gaming-oc-video-card-review/index.html

and i wanna know , which bios is suitable for my card on the first page?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Yungbenny911,

I'm going to leave the club soon... Moving one step up... I'm still thinking between Red and Green team...


----------



## neshav

You have exactly same card as mine, so it`s MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Yungbenny911,
> 
> I'm going to leave the club soon... Moving one step up... I'm still thinking between Red and Green team...


Good luck


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> hy guys, i have been away for awile since my sli 660 where sold but i'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now since i have used the hd4000 for now i want to buy a new 770 but witch one should i get?
> i realy like the msi 770 lightning
> 
> i want to buy one now and sli them within 2or 3 months and wil it go on my z77 mpower with the reactor still on it?
> or should i wait for the next gen gpu's next year


or do you recommend a other type of 770?


----------



## darkelixa

Well my 770 Gigabyte is a door stop atm


----------



## neshav

I can recommend MSI Gaming 770 TF, it`s a very good card. As you can read reviews on the net, its quietest card out there. TF IV is awesome cooler. And if you are lucky with sample and get 80+% ASIC you can overclock it ~1300mhz eaisely. Mine has 90%+ ASIC it`s stable close to 1300mhz on stock volts. One question, my card is stable on certain clocks in all stability tests as 3dmark13 looping for hours, Crysis 3 and most others, but it crashes on Unigine Heaven 4.0. I need to downclock it few steps to be stable, and it counts for only Heaven 4.0. Is it Heaven related problem or is it just my gcard? I can run 3dmark13 loops for hours 1300mhz and to pass Unigine I need to dclock it to 1254mhz.


----------



## twerk

Would anyone with a GTX 770 Classified mind posting a screenshot of GPU-Z with their card at stock. Thanks


----------



## Maximus Knight

Here you go


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Would anyone with a GTX 770 Classified mind posting a screenshot of GPU-Z with their card at stock. Thanks


i think this was on LN2 bios tho


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> i think this was on LN2 bios tho


Thanks matey


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Thanks matey


ur welcome


----------



## jbyron

rearranged my drive cages and HDD/SSDs and moved my two 140s in front of the 770s! also picked up the evga pro sli bridge for some bling


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> 
> rearranged my drive cages and HDD/SSDs and moved my two 140s in front of the 770s! also picked up the evga pro sli bridge for some bling


I like! Very clean work I am thinking of getting one of those bridges once I go SLI. I am going to put two 120mm fans on the side panel of my 650D where the plexi glass is to help my ACX cooler out. Should I set them up blowing in to the case or out?


----------



## taminhncna

can anyone, specialy skyn3t edit this GTX770 bios to disable voltage drop (this bios modified by skyn3t ) or who can use LLC by wazarudo, with my GTX 770 voltage still drop

MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## BKinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbyron*
> 
> rearranged my drive cages and HDD/SSDs and moved my two 140s in front of the 770s! also picked up the evga pro sli bridge for some bling
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! It all seems to fill out the case perfectly!


----------



## Atomakis1992

Is there a way that I can unlock the voltage in my evga 770 2GB, SC with Acx cooler and dual bios? It's stuck in 1.212 mV.


----------



## werewulfking

I just built my first Sytem and wanted to start overclocking my GTX 770. I tried to do it at first with the stock bios but what bothered me was that I could not turn up the memory frequency by any amount while many people are able to reach much higher memory speeds. Today I tried the modded bios but I am not able to reach the original boost clock that my card can reach.
I used MSI Afterburner as an overclocking tool and as judge what could run in my sytem I used Heaven. Is it possible that another part of the system may hold me back like my motherboard? It was a very cheap one as I didn't expect to do much overclocking.
Or is my Card just a dud where Overclocking is concerned?


----------



## D-Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomakis1992*
> 
> Is there a way that I can unlock the voltage in my evga 770 2GB, SC with Acx cooler and dual bios? It's stuck in 1.212 mV.


I second this for EVGA cards. I've attempted the custom vBios for the second time from the front page yet I'm still only permitted to overvolt 12mV. I've tried Rbby's and Zawarudo's voltage mods with both the stock and custom vBios with no success on either. I've restarted my computer after flashing the custom vBios as well as reinstalled my graphics drivers (331.65) with no change in behavior. The only success I've seen is the change in the LLC status from 10 to 00 (though that didn't help with the voltage limitation).

I've looked at all of the vBioses from the front page with Kepler Bios Tweaker. What is being reported is that none of the vBioses show a higher voltage setting than 1212.5 mV. In addition, the max voltage setting is grayed out on all of the cards with about half of the cards having their power target settings grayed out as well. I thought I would also mention that the EVGA SC ACX vBios reports the same vendor, device ID, Bios version, and date as the Colorful vBios. May I get some feedback on all of this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werewulfking*
> 
> I just built my first Sytem and wanted to start overclocking my GTX 770...Today I tried the modded bios but I am not able to reach the original boost clock that my card can reach.


What vendor (EVGA, MSI, ASUS, etc.) is the GTX 770 from? About the problem of the modded Bios not hitting as high of a boost clock as the stock Bios, I had that same issue with my GTX 770 when using the modded Bios from the front page. My guess is since my stock Bios is labeled newer than the modded Bios that it may have some slight improvements in stability.
Quote:


> I used MSI Afterburner as an overclocking tool and as judge what could run in my sytem I used Heaven.


Heaven is a decent test but I would recommend running a number of different programs (especially different engines) as stability in one application may not be stable in another.
Quote:


> Is it possible that another part of the system may hold me back like my motherboard? It was a very cheap one as I didn't expect to do much overclocking. Or is my Card just a dud where Overclocking is concerned?


If something else was causing the crashing when overclocking a GPU, my first guess would be the PSU. However, you should go into more detail as far as what's happening onscreen and whatnot so that others can better diagnosis the issue.


----------



## werewulfking

My Card is from Gigabyte and the stock boost is 1229 which it can hold in all benchmarks. With the modded Bios I only got 1189 at max overclock that is stable in Heaven.
I have many more Benchmarking programms installed I just fin that Heaven gives me much more problems than other tests and if I can't get it to run at least once then it definitely isn't stable.
The thing that happens when I add just a tiny bit of overclocking to the memory is that Heaven won't run. There is no bluescreen or other failure but it just closes as if I had tabed out of it and then I have to close it. My powersupply should be good enough. It can handle 580 Watts and I only ever scrape at 300.


----------



## ace ventura069

witch gtx 770 should i buy? i want to buy 1 no and go for sli within 2or3 months

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA-Grafikkarten/NVIDIA-GTX-770-Serie:::10452_10651_11172.html?filter=price:294,357&sort=pname_asc

it would also be good to match my color scheme so any sugestions would be apreciated


----------



## taminhncna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taminhncna*
> 
> can anyone, specialy skyn3t edit this GTX770 bios to disable voltage drop (this bios modified by skyn3t ) or who can use LLC by wazarudo, with my GTX 770 voltage still drop
> 
> MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.zip 56k .zip file


some body help me


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> witch gtx 770 should i buy? i want to buy 1 no and go for sli within 2or3 months
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA-Grafikkarten/NVIDIA-GTX-770-Serie:::10452_10651_11172.html?filter=price:294,357&sort=pname_asc
> 
> it would also be good to match my color scheme so any sugestions would be apreciated


I think galaxy had a white pcb version but cant find it. If you found one, it would make finding another later since I think they were limited edition perhaps.


----------



## jbyron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I like! Very clean work I am thinking of getting one of those bridges once I go SLI. I am going to put two 120mm fans on the side panel of my 650D where the plexi glass is to help my ACX cooler out. Should I set them up blowing in to the case or out?


I'd set them to blowing in!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKinn*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looks great! It all seems to fill out the case perfectly!


Thx!!


----------



## Jetlitheone

Just got my MSI gtx770 OC thing is very quiet can barely hear it at all


----------



## ace ventura069

I think galaxy had a white pcb version but cant find it. If you found one, it would make finding another later since I think they were limited edition perhaps.[/quote]

that one whas on my list also but would this one not be to much white inside


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Oh ill only be running one 1440p monitor. Can i have some evidence for 1440p in sli? Sorry dont mean to sound like a dick. Im real anal about the whole claims have to have proof thing... Sorry. I am tempted by another 770 but dont want to regret the lower vram in a couple of years.


Sorry for re opening and old quote, but here it is the proof you were looking for, didnt hear from you in a couple of weeks, I just got a DELL U2713HM 1440p 60Hz. Monitor and this is Battlefield 3 Maxed out.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Sorry for re opening and old quote, but here it is the proof you were looking for, didnt hear from you in a couple of weeks, I just got a DELL U2713HM 1440p 60Hz. Monitor and this is Battlefield 3 Maxed out.


Yea sorry about that we've been busy with house renovations etc etc and OCN took the back foot, I decided to take the plunge on the QNIX 1440p and it oc'ed to 117hz stable but my one 770 overclocked to 1.4ghz and +480Mem couldnt even get higher than 75 fps at low on bf4 so I guess I would need either a 780 ti or dual 770 and suffer with the low vram...
But thank you for the screenshots anyway! Nice to see more BF3 Vets on here


----------



## Maximus Knight

To those with 1200p screens, is 90+fps in bf4 all high with 2xMsAA good or respectable? Stock clocks on a 770 Classified. Thanks


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> To those with 1200p screens, is 90+fps in bf4 all high with 2xMsAA good or respectable? Stock clocks on a 770 Classified. Thanks


Might want to build and add your Rig into your signature. This game is pretty heavy on CPU usage as well. I get about 60-80 with GeForce optimized settings which consist of ultra, high and 4xMsAA. Sorry that is @ 1080P.....


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Ok I was looking at the modded vbios's and was not exactly sure of which I needed :/ This is the Card I have. I think I need the "MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.zip: file but "MSI.GTX770.N770-TF-4GD5OC.zip" is very close as well. Just want to amke sure I am grabbing the right one so I dont brick the card.


----------



## d0mini

You want the one with the smaller name - you have the msi gamer card with 2gb of ram - the bios with 4GD5OC is for the card with 4gb.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I thought so but wanted to make sure







TY


----------



## yttocstfarc

Hey guys just jumped into the 770 world. Will end up x3 sli with ASUS gtx 770 DC2O-2GD5.

Does anyone have a link to an overclock guide for these cards? Not looking for anything crazy. Lookin to get a good performance increase from stock. Thanks for the Info!


----------



## mordusy

just brought the Gainward GeForce GTX 770 2048MB GDDR5 and was woundering if there a modded bios for it as its not the phantom.
currently running it @ 1171 gpu and 1955 mem.


----------



## hellkama

Modded bios for vanilla MSI GTX 770 OC 2GB (N770-2GD5/OC) would be appreciated. Not the lightning or gaming version.


----------



## sonic2911

msi tf 770 is on sale $299 @newegg guys


----------



## 66racer

Happy thanksgiving guys, picked up bf4 today on sale, here are some numbers I have on ultra (no blur) 1080p.

bf4 ultra no blur
1424mhz 7400mhz mem. (64player team dm)

2013-11-28 12:06:03 - bf4
Frames: 13240 - Time: 150197ms - Avg: 88.151 - Min: 70 - Max: 134

2013-11-28 12:11:57 - bf4
Frames: 21647 - Time: 227964ms - Avg: 94.958 - Min: 79 - Max: 151

2013-11-28 12:17:12 - bf4
Frames: 20456 - Time: 217840ms - Avg: 93.904 - Min: 61 - Max: 162

2013-11-28 12:22:25 - bf4 shanghai
Frames: 19392 - Time: 250039ms - Avg: 77.556 - Min: 51 - Max: 120

2013-11-28 12:28:18 - bf4 shanghai
Frames: 12705 - Time: 187155ms - Avg: 67.885 - Min: 48 - Max: 112

2013-11-28 12:33:06 - bf4 paracel storm
Frames: 18875 - Time: 251442ms - Avg: 75.067 - Min: 40 - Max: 127

2013-11-28 12:38:46 - bf4 paracel storm
Frames: 17725 - Time: 252706ms - Avg: 70.141 - Min: 41 - Max: 94

2013-11-28 12:44:53 - bf4 shanghai
Frames: 17192 - Time: 216670ms - Avg: 79.346 - Min: 50 - Max: 114

2013-11-28 12:56:26 - bf4 hainan resort
Frames: 15344 - Time: 205781ms - Avg: 74.565 - Min: 52 - Max: 96

2013-11-28 13:01:15 - bf4 hainan resort
Frames: 14596 - Time: 199369ms - Avg: 73.211 - Min: 45 - Max: 116

2013-11-28 13:06:14 - bf4 rogue transmission
Frames: 22801 - Time: 238385ms - Avg: 95.648 - Min: 69 - Max: 150

2013-11-28 13:11:57 - bf4 rogue transmission
Frames: 16345 - Time: 167217ms - Avg: 97.747 - Min: 76 - Max: 134


----------



## KenjiS

Be joining this soon, Ordered up an eVGA superclocked one at Newegg..

Expecting a pretty noticable improvement over the 570!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Be joining this soon, Ordered up an eVGA superclocked one at Newegg..
> 
> Expecting a pretty noticable improvement over the 570!


Yeah huge improvements, I had a 570 a while ago









(the 570 is almost like a gtx660, except I think the 660 beats it in a few games)


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah huge improvements, I had a 570 a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the 570 is almost like a gtx660, except I think the 660 beats it in a few games)


My GTX680M beats my 570 in almost everything, Thus upgrading my desktop









Gaming on the laptop is nice, but i miss my mechanical keyboard and stuff


----------



## Shweller

Goiing SLI. I have a second EVGA Superclocked 770 coming in the mail!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Goiing SLI. I have a second EVGA Superclocked 770 coming in the mail!


Yipes! Congrats tho


----------



## Crackoder

Just got my 770, 3 days ago, I'm very happy with it!


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Yipes! Congrats tho


I hope the scaling is good on BF4. I will report back with results.


----------



## darkelixa

Anyone play ffxiv with there 770gtx, mine plays the game horribly and is sitting on the side


----------



## SeeThruHead

Hello! So I just got a Asus DC2OC bundled with my Nvidia shield and I'm been playing around with it. I've never overclocked a GPU before so I really have no idea what I'm doing. My rig is the same as my sig except on air at the moment (4.2 on the CPU) and with 8GB g.skill 1600 CL8.
I really want to use this thing to practice and learn about overclocking so I can get the most out of the 780ti Classified that I'm going to buy. So any and all help is greatly appreciated.

My first question is do these numbers look ok?
Left is stock, and right is core at 1215.
Gpu usage hasn't gone above 60% in valley and even lower in tomb raider @ ultimate settings (1080p)

Looks as though my voltage slider is greyed out. Not sure what that means exactly. I have sky's bios installed does that automatically increase the voltage to 1.212? Or do I have to fix something to get to that voltage. Also is it possible to go higher than that?



Settings for 1215 run:



*EDIT*

So I've installed the newest beta of AB and the voltage slider is unlocked, goes to +12 which I've set it at. The OSD shows Voltage at 1.200 not 1.212 not sure what's up with that.

I've put it to 1267 and 1280 without issue. Realized the % number I was looking at before was Power not Gpu usage. Which was actually 99%


----------



## feznz

I am getting that itch again those 290s are looking promising even though my 770 SLI are cutting the mustard


----------



## Xenile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Anyone play ffxiv with there 770gtx, mine plays the game horribly and is sitting on the side


I have a GTX 770 FTW 4GB Version and I think I'm doing fine. Sudden drop on FPS in towns, but I get atleast 80-90 FPS elsewhere.


----------



## jbyron

I had huge choppiness in BF4 until I read about core unparking, now my game is super smooth.

What does everyone think about this? Possible to do it in SLI?

http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html


----------



## darkelixa

Id say the issue is more so a nvidia gpu problem then cpu core parking...


----------



## Mumbles37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Anyone play ffxiv with there 770gtx, mine plays the game horribly and is sitting on the side


I play FFXIV with my 770. It runs great. However, I have an Intel CPU. I don't think FFXIV runs as well on AMD CPUs at the moment so it's possible that is affecting your performance a bit.

Word is the latest nVidia beta driver improves FFXIV performance, so I would try that. I think it's 331.93. I installed it and although my conclusion is subjective, I'd say it helped improve fps and smoothness a lot.


----------



## darkelixa

I was using my intel i5 4670k with the 770gtx and it still had huge stuttering,plug in the 5850 no issue. Tried out amd to see if the issue was gone, nope


----------



## darkelixa

Here is the choppy one,






Here is the a one while recording with fraps, oddly if you record it runs it smooth??


----------



## SeeThruHead

Running stable at 1306 now at 1.2 Volts. Anyone know how to unlock more voltage on the DC2OC?


----------



## Doc1355

Hey guys,happy to be here!

I have two EVGA 770's sc acx editions,i also have the EVGA Backplates for the cards..

Im going to watercool the cards next week and i would like to know if i can fit the full cover blocks with the EVGA Backplates. Does anybody know?

Gonna try the custom bios too :thumbup:

Thanks in advance and greetings from Greece


----------



## fredocini

I just got two classifieds (one acx and one blower)

have them both at stock clocks, but one of them is voltage locked when boosting to 1.2v (acx) while my bottom card is at 1.87 (blower) or something around there.

my act classified is boosts too 1228 only while my blower card goes straight to 1241&#8230;

is this normal? or is my acx card just a bad luck dud that it has to use 1.2v to boost to 1228 mhz?


----------



## 66racer

Nice to see how much of a worldwide community ocn is. Good luck with your cards, if you over volt water blocks are a good idea, guess even stock voltage with sli is a good idea too. Have fun








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I just got two classifieds (one acx and one blower)
> 
> have them both at stock clocks, but one of them is voltage locked when boosting to 1.2v (acx) while my bottom card is at 1.87 (blower) or something around there.
> 
> my act classified is boosts too 1228 only while my blower card goes straight to 1241&#8230;
> 
> is this normal? or is my acx card just a bad luck dud that it has to use 1.2v to boost to 1228 mhz?


No nothing wrong but the 770 stock should be at 1.20 but they are both running higher than the stock evga classy spec. Thats the funny thing with kepler, often the cards run faster than stock out of the box but doesnt mean they can do more. Overclock them and see what max is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Running stable at 1306 now at 1.2 Volts. Anyone know how to unlock more voltage on the DC2OC?


Only way I know is to do the hotwire volt mod or buy an asus extreme mobo and use official hotwire. Search google on asus gtx 680 volt mod and it will come up, did it on my 770.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Hey guys,happy to be here!
> 
> I have two EVGA 770's sc acx editions,i also have the EVGA Backplates for the cards..
> 
> Im going to watercool the cards next week and i would like to know if i can fit the full cover blocks with the EVGA Backplates. Does anybody know?
> 
> Gonna try the custom bios too :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks in advance and greetings from Greece


Come on guys..anyone?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Come on guys..anyone?


Welcome to the 770 Club









I would assume the back plate will fit with the block looks like you have already pulled the pin so let us know how you got on.
it appears the EVGA GTX 680 block and plate will fit as a combo


----------



## Ghostman1911

Ok new GIGABYTE WINDFORCE X3 GTX 770 4GB owner!!!!! Damn that card is a monster!!! EVERYTHING maxed out, wow!
BUT im having BSOD with win 7 and the latest nvidia beta driver: 330.93


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Welcome to the 770 Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume the back plate will fit with the block looks like you have already pulled the pin so let us know how you got on.
> it appears the EVGA GTX 680 block and plate will fit as a combo


Thanks for the reply!

I just spoked with an EVGA Forum member that did it and he told me all i need is longer screws..
Those that come with the block are not long enough to penetrate the backplate, pcb, AND block!!!


----------



## SeeThruHead

Damn, this card is destined for my HTPC @ 720p anyway. So I suppose I dont really need any more voltage. Just goes to show that I should buy reference or classy next time.


----------



## twistedspace




----------



## CannedBullets

Okay so I think a stray drop of water got into my PC from the top vent when I was trying to screw a bottlecap really fast. It still works but what are the chances of my gPU being affected by it? Like it can handle low level stuff like browsing but can't handle intensive stuff like Battlefield 4.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Okay so I think a stray drop of water got into my PC from the top vent when I was trying to screw a bottlecap really fast. It still works but what are the chances of my gPU being affected by it? Like it can handle low level stuff like browsing but can't handle intensive stuff like Battlefield 4.


So before the water you could play everything perfectly and after a possible drop entered the pc it fails on bf4? Im guessing your likely just experiencing some bf4 glitch but you would need to open the case and see if water really hit it.


----------



## twistedspace

Does anyone else have the nvidia reference version?


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So before the water you could play everything perfectly and after a possible drop entered the pc it fails on bf4? Im guessing your likely just experiencing some bf4 glitch but you would need to open the case and see if water really hit it.


No I mean what are the chances of something like that happening?


----------



## fullmetal289

hey all, just got a evga gtx 770 SC w\ ACX and the dual bios. i searched high and low across the internet and couldnt find my answer. i know the first switch is used to toggle what bios to boot into, but on my particular card there is a second switch next to it and from nowhere can i learn what it's purpose is. i heard that it acts as a write protect switch for the bios but ive been able to update my bios via evga in the past and never had to interact with the second switch. can anyone shed some light on this? i would greatly appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullmetal289*
> 
> hey all, just got a evga gtx 770 SC w\ ACX and the dual bios. i searched high and low across the internet and couldnt find my answer. i know the first switch is used to toggle what bios to boot into, but on my particular card there is a second switch next to it and from nowhere can i learn what it's purpose is. i heard that it acts as a write protect switch for the bios but ive been able to update my bios via evga in the past and never had to interact with the second switch. can anyone shed some light on this? i would greatly appreciate it, thanks.


it could be bios recovery. incase of an error you can reflash factory bios


----------



## fullmetal289

that would be a good thing but i dont understand why evga isnt giving any details about it. on their video with dual bios intro\how to, they literally say that it is meant for advanced users.. sorry, but flashing a bios is considered that in my book. so i would want to know what it actually does.


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullmetal289*
> 
> that would be a good thing but i dont understand why evga isnt giving any details about it. on their video with dual bios intro\how to, they literally say that it is meant for advanced users.. sorry, but flashing a bios is considered that in my book. so i would want to know what it actually does.


i couldnt tell you exactly how to use it but this is on the evga website on the page for the graphics card

"A secondary BIOS allows you to experiment with custom BIOSes without risk of breaking the card, and allows easy BIOS recovery with just the flip of a switch ."


----------



## lordhinton

green team have took over once again







i love the gold but i would love for that to be a tinted blue color instead









coming from a 6870











^i love the fans in that picture


----------



## SeeThruHead

It probably copies bios one to bios two. Not sure if thats true but that's what I would expect. I'm trying to find out for sure now.


----------



## fullmetal289

spoke with a rep at evga, they said it is a write protection which prevents you from writing to the bios you are currently using. this confuses me as i dont know how people flash their bios' without currently using it... weird


----------



## fullmetal289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullmetal289*
> 
> spoke with a rep at evga, they said it is a write protection which prevents you from writing to the bios you are currently using. this confuses me as i dont know how people flash their bios' without currently using it... weird


okay, got more clarification on the issue for anyone else who was wanting to know. the second switch IS for write protection. it being in the "1" position (default) disables write protection for both bioses, it being in the "2" position obviously enables it. I dont see the point in it though, you'd have to be an idiot to unknowingly\accidentally flash the bios of your card. its a great option for beginners, but the effort i had to go to find the information about the second switch, let alone what it prevents you from doing seems like something only advanced users really need to worry about. maybe thats why they didnt include it in later cards like the 780, oh well.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullmetal289*
> 
> okay, got more clarification on the issue for anyone else who was wanting to know. the second switch IS for write protection. it being in the "1" position (default) disables write protection for both bioses, it being in the "2" position obviously enables it. I dont see the point in it though, you'd have to be an idiot to unknowingly\accidentally flash the bios of your card. its a great option for beginners, but the effort i had to go to find the information about the second switch, let alone what it prevents you from doing seems like something only advanced users really need to worry about. maybe thats why they didnt include it in later cards like the 780, oh well.


I would think its more for people who forget to back up their bios than those who accidentally flash it. Also its a savior feature for if the power craps out while your flashing


----------



## Jetlitheone

I have one gtx770 and I game at 1440p and it runs incredible. Huge upgrade from my 7950im thinking of doing sli sometime next year. Any idea when I'll "need" it.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> I have one gtx770 and I game at 1440p and it runs incredible. Huge upgrade from my 7950im thinking of doing sli sometime next year. Any idea when I'll "need" it.


You dont need no stinking reason.....One can always use more power







I love my 770 Sli setup. Im not at 1440 but im gaming in surround at 5760 x 1080.


----------



## Jetlitheone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> You dont need no stinking reason.....One can always use more power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my 770 Sli setup. Im not at 1440 but im gaming in surround at 5760 x 1080.


Lol I suppose you're right I might grab another when crysis 4 comes out lol as we know that game will push the boundaries.


----------



## fullmetal289

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I would think its more for people who forget to back up their bios than those who accidentally flash it. Also its a savior feature for if the power craps out while your flashing


This is incorrect. The switch acts as a write protect method much like the old floppy discs had, having it in the "2" position simply prevents you from writing to either bios on the hardware level. It does not act as a "rollback" feature, the only way to rollback to a previous or different bios is if you had backed it up prior to overwriting it in the first place.

That's why I find it silly having that switch, unless the default was set to the "2" position, i dont see how it would be beneficial as those who know what they are doing when it comes to flashing the bios dont need a write protect, and those who dont and are beginners when it comes to ocing\bios flashing have no benefit from the write protect since it is off by default.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullmetal289*
> 
> This is incorrect. The switch acts as a write protect method much like the old floppy discs had, having it in the "2" position simply prevents you from writing to either bios on the hardware level. It does not act as a "rollback" feature, the only way to rollback to a previous or different bios is if you had backed it up prior to overwriting it in the first place.
> 
> That's why I find it silly having that switch, unless the default was set to the "2" position, i dont see how it would be beneficial as those who know what they are doing when it comes to flashing the bios dont need a write protect, and those who dont and are beginners when it comes to ocing\bios flashing have no benefit from the write protect since it is off by default.


Gotcha, guess my understanding of the function was different. It rather doesnt make sense now.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Yeah thats basically useless. What they should have is a read only stock bios and a writeable secondary bios. Then if you screw up the secondary bios somehow you can press a button to copy the read only bios to the secondary. That would make sense. What could be even nicer is a backup bios and then two more bios options that you could tinker with maybe one for day to day and one for ln2. And a switch to write the backup bios to the currently selected secondary bios in case you screw it up.


----------



## Shweller

I am loving the SLI performance gain although SLI scaling is not the greatest on BF4 yet. I was wondering how everyone is connecting their cards to the PSU. I had to use some weird cables with a splitter at the end to connect mine. So I gave a total of 4 cables from the PSU to the GPU's.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I was wondering how everyone is connecting their cards to the PSU. I had to use some weird cables with a splitter at the end to connect mine. So I gave a total of 4 cables from the PSU to the GPU's.


My psu came with three 6 pin + 8 pin cables.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> My psu came with three 6 pin + 8 pin cables.


So you are just running 2 cables to power both GPU's?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> So you are just running 2 cables to power both GPU's?


yes, each cable has a 6 and 8 pin on it. The PSU also came with a single 6 pin cable and a single 8 pin cable. God knows i have enough cables with the PSU.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I think he (sweller) is running 4 cables. With the split ends of the dual+2 pin unused. Which is fine. Running just 2 dual 6+2 connectors would also be fine. From what I could find the ax760 has 2 6+2 pin cables and 2 (6+2)x2 cables. For a total of 6x6+2 connectors. Any of them will work.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I think he's running 2 cables. Which is fine. From what I could find the ax760 has 2 6+2 pin cables and 2 (6+2)x2 cables. For a total of 6x6+2 connectors. Any of them will work.


OK, I see what you are saying. I used the two singles on my first GPU. I will move things around so it doesn't look so cluttered. I am still waiting on my braided cables from Corsair. Thanks for the clarification and love you picture for your work PC. LO!


----------



## RapidLipz

Hello everyone. I just picked up a GTX 770 at my local best buy.





It is a nVidia Branded card with the reference titan type cooler on it. I was wondering if someone as made a modded bios for this card?

thanks guys


----------



## 66racer

Wow surprised best buy had it...what did you pay? I havent seen any good cards carried at my local best buy but I usually check since sometimes they have good deals with what they have. I remember getting a corsair gs800 or so a while back for $40 less than newegg.


----------



## RapidLipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Wow surprised best buy had it...what did you pay? I havent seen any good cards carried at my local best buy but I usually check since sometimes they have good deals with what they have. I remember getting a corsair gs800 or so a while back for $40 less than newegg.


It was $379 but with my best buy reward zone points I had $125 saved up and ended up getting it for $285 with taxes.

So far it overclocks like a beast. Just passed an 1 hour on valley 1.0 at 1307 boost clock plus 157 clock off-set. Now testing 1320.


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Wow surprised best buy had it...what did you pay? I havent seen any good cards carried at my local best buy but I usually check since sometimes they have good deals with what they have. I remember getting a corsair gs800 or so a while back for $40 less than newegg.


i got mine like that at best buy just the other day


----------



## Yungbenny911

Those reference coolers look nice


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Those reference coolers look nice


jelly?


----------



## evgapcgamer

hey everone i was looking into buying 2 evga 770 2gb cards model 02G-P4-3771-KR and i was jw if 2 of thos cards can max or my games or come close 2 doing so heres a list of some of the games i have skyrim elder scroll v skyrim battlefield 3 and 4 crysis 3 far cry 3 metro 2033 batman arkham origin assassins creed black flag dirt 3 i really love the look of the cards i figered this be the best spot 2 ask so any help would be nices thanks btw i have a msi z77a-gd65 mobo and i7 3770k and 16gb 1866 ram if that helps a lil


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evgapcgamer*
> 
> hey everone i was looking into buying 2 evga 770 2gb cards model 02G-P4-3771-KR and i was jw if 2 of thos cards can max or my games or come close 2 doing so heres a list of some of the games i have skyrim elder scroll v skyrim battlefield 3 and 4 crysis 3 far cry 3 metro 2033 batman arkham origin assassins creed black flag dirt 3 i really love the look of the cards i figered this be the best spot 2 ask so any help would be nices thanks btw i have a msi z77a-gd65 mobo and i7 3770k and 16gb 1866 ram if that helps a lil


What resolution are you running?


----------



## evgapcgamer

right now 1080p but im geting a 1440p monitor soon


----------



## 66racer

I have lately been curious about 2560x1080, but I cant seem to find any 120hz models....and if I did it would be too expensive for my budget anyways lol. I havent checked specs but almost looks like a wider screen, and think it would be since its less vertical resolution. Since they are priced about the same as 1440p though I would probably still do 1440p.

Just random thought but im surprised amd partner coolers are not out yet for the 290 series cards...


----------



## evgapcgamer

i plane on buying the BenQ BL2710PT Black 27" but hopeing 2 evga 770 2gb cards bw ok and hope 2 can max out my games or at least close


----------



## evgapcgamer

i plan


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evgapcgamer*
> 
> i plane on buying the BenQ BL2710PT Black 27" but hopeing 2 evga 770 2gb cards bw ok and hope 2 can max out my games or at least close


I run most of my games at max or near max in surround at 5760 x 1080. You will certainly max 1920 x 1080 and be max or near max on 1440 though I have yet to play with 1440 . My system is similar to what your running it appears.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Just random thought but im surprised amd partner coolers are not out yet for the 290 series cards...


Yeah you would think they would be on fire to have those out before Christmas. Makes you wonder if the heat issues arent in fact causing them performance problems.


----------



## evgapcgamer

ok


----------



## fullmetal289

so i flashed my evga 770 with the correct bios from OP and it didnt raise my voltage past 1111mv.. and i couldnt raise it manually.. what gives?


----------



## RapidLipz

Here is my stock bios for the nVidia branded card I picked up yesterday. I was hoping if Skyn3t can mod it and also add it to the OP with the other modded bios.

Brand: nVidia

nVidia-GK104.zip 122k .zip file


thanks


----------



## Jetlitheone

Thinking about throwing another 770 in my machine come income tax (few months) should I stick with the same exact manufacturer ?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> Thinking about throwing another 770 in my machine come income tax (few months) should I stick with the same exact manufacturer ?


You dont have to, but i did. Keep in mind you dont need to buy anything fancier, Sli will adjust the core clock to match the slower of the two cards. Also If ones a 2gb VRAM card, Sli wont make use of a 4gb VRAM card, it will default to match the VRAM on the smaller memory card. So dont blow money you dont have to.


----------



## Zerahat

Hello

Can somone with strong knowledge can explain me how do they get +205 on core clock with +12mV ??
I got the same card and with +150 mV I am able to get +130 on core.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/62331-msi-geforce-gtx-770-lightning-review-8.html


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerahat*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can somone with strong knowledge can explain me how do they get +205 on core clock with +12mV ??
> I got the same card and with +150 mV I am able to get +130 on core.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/62331-msi-geforce-gtx-770-lightning-review-8.html


Honestly its just luck.

Mine when new with +12mv could pass valley at 1372mhz on one pass but to loop it 1359mhz....its degraded a bit but thats what the extra voltage is for







I set it to 1.33v and play at 1424mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> Thinking about throwing another 770 in my machine come income tax (few months) should I stick with the same exact manufacturer ?


I would for looks but it doesnt matter at all, just get another 2gb card if thats what you have. In sli you can use 4gb and 2gb but it will only use the amount of the lowest memory card.


----------



## Zerahat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Honestly its just luck.
> 
> Mine when new with +12mv could pass valley at 1372mhz on one pass but to loop it 1359mhz....its degraded a bit but thats what the extra voltage is for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set it to 1.33v and play at 1424mhz
> I would for looks but it doesnt matter at all, just get another 2gb card if thats what you have. In sli you can use 4gb and 2gb but it will only use the amount of the lowest memory card.


What is your power target ?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> *I have lately been curious about 2560x1080, but I cant seem to find any 120hz models.*...and if I did it would be too expensive for my budget anyways lol. I havent checked specs but almost looks like a wider screen, and think it would be since its less vertical resolution. Since they are priced about the same as 1440p though I would probably still do 1440p.
> 
> Just random thought but im surprised amd partner coolers are not out yet for the 290 series cards...


I got mine about a month and half ago, and literally threw away my 120Hz monitor lol (exaggerating a bit there)







. I was able to OC it to 75Hz which is smooth enough for me. Mine has 8ms response time, but i can't tell a difference with my 2ms 120Hz monitor at 75Hz, and 2560x1080p monitor at 75Hz.

The workspace is the only reason why this monitor is better than any i have used in the past. Playing a game just makes you feel like you are really playing a game (if you know what i mean), it's much more engaging, and working with normal windows softwares (especially photoshop e.t.c) is just bliss.

Long story short, i love this monitor, it's near perfect for someone like me. But if i were you, i would definitely be waiting for G-sync enabled monitors.









Oh and BTW: No comment on the AMD talk







. Even 780ti now has Kingpin version out.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have lately been curious about 2560x1080, but I cant seem to find any 120hz models....and if I did it would be too expensive for my budget anyways lol. I havent checked specs but almost looks like a wider screen, and think it would be since its less vertical resolution. Since they are priced about the same as 1440p though I would probably still do 1440p.
> 
> Just random thought but im surprised amd partner coolers are not out yet for the 290 series cards...


I can't speak on to much on the 1440p resolution since I have yet to pull the trigger on my 3 monitors because I am waiting to recieve my 3rd 780ti but from what I was reading you should be fine with a 2gb model for one screen as long as you don't try to max out aa if you are wanting aa which really should not be needed with 1440p but if you are wanting it best bet would be 4gb model so you don't throttle the vram and cause stutter. Like I said this was research I have done and not personal experience.


----------



## evgapcgamer

im useing 2 evga 770 sc 2gb cards hopeing 2 can run my games really good at 1440p and i do plan on useing 2 corsair h90 coolers and the 2 nzxt kraken g10 2 cool the cards


----------



## twistedspace

i plan to get a second nvidia branded 770 when i sell my 660s does anyone have the reference cards in sli? how is the performance?


----------



## Ghostman1911

PROBLEM HERE PLEASE HELP!!

I tried to install 2 different drivers but when the windows starts i recieve a BSOD, no error code appears, if i start in safe mode and uninstall video driver i can start windows without problem. What can be????

I tried 331.93 and 331.82....


----------



## Jetlitheone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostman1911*
> 
> PROBLEM HERE PLEASE HELP!!
> 
> I tried to install 2 different drivers but when the windows starts i recieve a BSOD, no error code appears, if i start in safe mode and uninstall video driver i can start windows without problem. What can be????
> 
> I tried 331.93 and 331.82....


Who is the manufacturer of the card


----------



## Ghostman1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> Who is the manufacturer of the card


GTX 770 GIGABYTE Oc 4gb


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerahat*
> 
> What is your power target ?


Im less than 100% with 1.33v and 1424mhz, it varies from gpu to gpu.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I got mine about a month and half ago, and literally threw away my 120Hz monitor lol (exaggerating a bit there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was able to OC it to 75Hz which is smooth enough for me. Mine has 8ms response time, but i can't tell a difference with my 2ms 120Hz monitor at 75Hz, and 2560x1080p monitor at 75Hz.
> 
> The workspace is the only reason why this monitor is better than any i have used in the past. Playing a game just makes you feel like you are really playing a game (if you know what i mean), it's much more engaging, and working with normal windows softwares (especially photoshop e.t.c) is just bliss.
> 
> Long story short, i love this monitor, it's near perfect for someone like me. But if i were you, i would definitely be waiting for G-sync enabled monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW: No comment on the AMD talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even 780ti now has Kingpin version out.


Thanks dude, which model do you have? Does that model generally oc? I think the asus in your system detail is the 120hz. How do you feel about it vs. a 1440p? Good point about g-sync









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I can't speak on to much on the 1440p resolution since I have yet to pull the trigger on my 3 monitors because I am waiting to recieve my 3rd 780ti but from what I was reading you should be fine with a 2gb model for one screen as long as you don't try to max out aa if you are wanting aa which really should not be needed with 1440p but if you are wanting it best bet would be 4gb model so you don't throttle the vram and cause stutter. Like I said this was research I have done and not personal experience.


Thanks for the info


----------



## KenjiS

Got mine a few days ago, Played some BF4 and AC4 on it.. Wow.. just wow

Getting 80+ FPS with Ultra everything, 4x MSAA and 1920x1200 in BF4... AC4 is less impressive - "only" 30-40fps, 8x MSAA 1920x1200 maxed everything.. but it runs smooth as butter - no drops or anything...

Really happy with the investment i made, especially with the $180 or so in free games i got with it... and the $300 i paid for the card..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks dude, which model do you have? Does that model generally oc? I think the asus in your system detail is the 120hz. How do you feel about it vs. a 1440p? Good point about g-sync


This is the one i have LINK

If you go with a 27" 2560x1440p monitor, you are basically going for better image quality @ 108.79 PPI, but a smaller work space.
If you go with a 29" 2560x1080p monitor, you are going for a much more immersive gaming/everyday experience, but a lower image quality at 95.81 PPI (I don't think it's "that" noticeable though).

Dell is about to release a 3440x1440 21:9 monitor. LINK. That would be a great buy, and to answer your other question, yes, all i know can be OC'ed to 75Hz without loosing any contrast/image quality. I tried running 90Hz, but it's just kinda unstable, and choppy


----------



## Maximus Knight

is anyone familiar with how to use the classified tool for extra voltage? idk which to increase =X


----------



## ace ventura069

just ordered my first msi gtx 770 lightning








can't wait till it gets here


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is the one i have LINK
> 
> If you go with a 27" 2560x1440p monitor, you are basically going for better image quality @ 108.79 PPI, but a smaller work space.
> If you go with a 29" 2560x1080p monitor, you are going for a much more immersive gaming/everyday experience, but a lower image quality at 95.81 PPI (I don't think it's "that" noticeable though).
> 
> Dell is about to release a 3440x1440 21:9 monitor. LINK. That would be a great buy, and to answer your other question, yes, all i know can be OC'ed to 75Hz without loosing any contrast/image quality. I tried running 90Hz, but it's just kinda unstable, and choppy


Thanks (+rep), good to consider those things. Im really not in for a big upgrade till January, was thinking gpu but a monitor would be interesting. Im just nervous about gaming at that high a res on a single 770 since a monitor like that would kill the budget for anything extra.

Are you still on sli or one 770 now? Curious with that resolution how bf4 plays.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> is anyone familiar with how to use the classified tool for extra voltage? idk which to increase =X


If you mean the evga precision tool, its on the left, says voltage, then select overvolt and accept the terms. That will get you an extra 12mv and generally an additional 15mhz. If you are talking about the hack some people do, I am not sure about that.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Hes talking about the EVGA tool provided to tweak the Voltage on classified cards above what you can set in PrecisionX. The top slider, NVVDD is core voltage. FBVDD is memory voltage and PEXVDD is PCI Express voltage.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks (+rep), good to consider those things. Im really not in for a big upgrade till January, was thinking gpu but a monitor would be interesting. Im just nervous about gaming at that high a res on a single 770 since a monitor like that would kill the budget for anything extra.
> 
> Are you still on sli or one 770 now? Curious with that resolution how bf4 plays.


Yes, i am still on SLI 770's, but i haven't been doing much gaming. I can take a bf4 screenshot later, but i just took this one on NFS on both monitors, you should see the same thing happen in bf4.

*NFS Most Wanted 2012 16:9 2560x1440p*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*NFS Most Wanted 2012 21:9 2560x1080p*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## thecyb0rg

Welcome...


----------



## LJ6580

I doubt this is the right place to post this, but I'm thinking of SLI'ing my 770 4gb, last I recall when I sli'd a long while ago, it didn't work very well (if at all) when I ran my games in window mode.

Is this fixed? Has it even been addressed? Is it still "eh, sometimes that happens"?

If anyone with an sli setup would please get benchmarks on both windowed and fullscreen I'd really appreciate it (if there hasn't been any official fix)

Thanks!


----------



## Gamer4eveR

I'm about to buy a Gainward 770 4GB Phantom. What do you guys think? How far I'll be able to go? (I'd like to hit 1290-1300MHz core)
Does anyone has the same card or the 2GB version Phantom?


----------



## SeeThruHead

How are you guess determining stable clocks. I'm stable in tomb raider bench (ultimate 2560x1440) at 1306 core and 8k memory. But if I try and run that 8k memory in firestrike I get a green screen at one point, but no driver crash and the benchmark completes.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LJ6580*
> 
> I doubt this is the right place to post this, but I'm thinking of SLI'ing my 770 4gb, last I recall when I sli'd a long while ago, it didn't work very well (if at all) when I ran my games in window mode.
> 
> Is this fixed? Has it even been addressed? Is it still "eh, sometimes that happens"?
> 
> If anyone with an sli setup would please get benchmarks on both windowed and fullscreen I'd really appreciate it (if there hasn't been any official fix)
> 
> Thanks!


I recently went sli on my evga's and am loving it. I am disappointed in the performance on BF4 though. Bad scaling and micro stuttering. Not worth the fps gain in IMO. I disable sli when playing bf4 to get smoother gameplay. Bf3 on the other hand is buttery smooth that takes advantage of my 144mhz monitor. I am at 1080p by the way. I am thinking of putting my cards under water a oc'ing them and see what happens. May end up getting a 290x. I am curious to see was mantle does when it comes out.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I recently went sli on my evga's and am loving it. I am disappointed in the performance on BF4 though. Bad scaling and micro stuttering. Not worth the fps gain in IMO. I disable sli when playing bf4 to get smoother gameplay. Bf3 on the other hand is buttery smooth that takes advantage of my 144mhz monitor. I am at 1080p by the way. I am thinking of putting my cards under water a oc'ing them and see what happens. May end up getting a 290x. I am curious to see was mantle does when it comes out.


Yeah since bf3 and now bf4 are really the only games I play, im curious how mantle plays out. Im kind of an nvidia fanboy as in thats all I have ran for the past few years since the ati days, but for the right reasons I think I could go amd. If cost is equal and performance is close, I would go nvidia, but for $100 cheaper than a 780, the r9 290 looks sweet if they ever release partner boards







Gonna be shocked if they dont come out soon for Christmas. BUT newegg is out of stock and prices went up $60....Im thinking they are prepping for partner boards to release, but if they go even higher, I think that just makes the 780 look more appealing. The 780 is a MONSTER with a slight overvolt.

edit:
Wanna add I just like upgrading, the single 770 does great on bf4 (1424mhz/7600mhz) but I know lower overclocks are gonna be super close to what I get. I play on 1080p/120hz with ultra (msaa off) I average 80-110fps depending on the map in DM games with 64p Think hainan resort if the one where I average 84fps, others are in the 90-110 range. In ultra default my averages are 77-97fps range.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah since bf3 and now bf4 are really the only games I play, im curious how mantle plays out. Im kind of an nvidia fanboy as in thats all I have ran for the past few years since the ati days, but for the right reasons I think I could go amd. If cost is equal and performance is close, I would go nvidia, but for $100 cheaper than a 780, the r9 290 looks sweet if they ever release partner boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be shocked if they dont come out soon for Christmas. BUT newegg is out of stock and prices went up $60....Im thinking they are prepping for partner boards to release, but if they go even higher, I think that just makes the 780 look more appealing. The 780 is a MONSTER with a slight overvolt.
> 
> edit:
> Wanna add I just like upgrading, the single 770 does great on bf4 (1424mhz/7600mhz) but I know lower overclocks are gonna be super close to what I get. I play on 1080p/120hz with ultra (msaa off) I average 80-110fps depending on the map in DM games with 64p Think hainan resort if the one where I average 84fps, others are in the 90-110 range. In ultra default my averages are 77-97fps range.


1424mhz??? Wot card is dat? Sorry im on mobile :/


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> 1424mhz??? Wot card is dat? Sorry im on mobile :/


1424Mhz is pretty attainable on most voltage-unlocked 770's with 80% ASIC and above. My two msi gaming 770's clock up to 1424Mhz @ 1.350mv, and my buddy's msi gaming 770 is at 1372Mhz @ 1.300mv in bf4. I'm pretty sure it would also do 1424Mhz or more at higher voltage.

I guess at the end of the day, it's still luck. I know i've been lucky with most of my GPU's. Except one reference 670 that could not do anything past 1170Mhz without crashing.. (-_-)"


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 1424Mhz is pretty attainable on most voltage-unlocked 770's with 80% ASIC and above. My two msi gaming 770's clock up to 1424Mhz @ 1.350mv, and my buddy's msi gaming 770 is at 1372Mhz @ 1.300mv in bf4. I'm pretty sure it would also do 1424Mhz or more at higher voltage.
> 
> I guess at the end of the day, it's still luck. I know i've been lucky with most of my GPU's. Except one reference 670 that could not do anything past 1170Mhz without crashing.. (-_-)"


Dang. Idk how to use the classified tool. My 770 classified acx did 1371 on 1.2v 80.7 asic


----------



## harney

Hi All

Glad to be part of the club but its a rocky start for me....

I was going to buy a msi 770 lighting due to the fact it looks a great pcb board with what looks like great components ect but did not like the overall external look of the card.....

As i have never liked or bought msi products due to there warranty turnaround which can be 28 days or more this put me off completely so i change my order to an evga 770 which i am glad i did...

I purchased Part Number: 02G-P4-2776-KR EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Dual SC w/ EVGA ACX Cooler....

The overall look of the card is great and the build quality is very good unfortunately mine came damaged out of the box



The card is installed and seems to be working ok but unhappy regarding the damage which apparently is common with evga's plastic box packing..

It states free back plate on the box in big red letters but there was not one included i thought i may have to send off for it but when i contacted evga regarding this they said this promo had come to an end so was a little disappointed....

But me being me i persisted and re contacted evga again as i felt it was wrong so i am now in the process of getting my free back plate which if it states on the box there is one then i should be entitled to it don't you think....

Also i was suppose to get 3 free games http://www.geforce.co.uk/three-game-gtx-bundle but only ended up getting 1 which was batman so again a little disappointed but i am now in the process of sorting that too with the supplier .....

So all in all i feel somewhat let down & disappointed spending this money only to have to fight & waste time getting things that should be there in the 1st place let alone the minor damage to the card...

So which bios will work with this card as it seems to be different than the stocks or other acx cards ...this is the same card as mine

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?287856-EVGA-GTX770-SC-Dual-Bios-with-EK-VGA-Supremacy

So hopefully things will get sorted and we will see how good evga support really is....

Well that's my rant over

Will keep updating

ta h


----------



## Caldeio

I think I may be going to a 29 inch 21:9 Ultra wide! I really like the LG model, and it has super thin bezel's
$458

Do you think my single 770 can still push that?
I would be going new cpu and motherboard combo first then either sell my card or buy another when the new 800's come out.

I really like the split screen function, I can watch tv and use my pc at the same time! The LG has a 4-way split, so I could put the TV in a corner and use the PC for the rest. Or top half PC, then bottom left TV and streaming/chat windows in bottom right.

That new HP that's coming out is gonna be expensive! It's either the 29inch or a 40inch Samsung led which might be nice. i have 23.5 inch Samsung now

Yungbenny, do you mind doing a benchmark at 2560x1080p with both 770s and if you have time just one or one as physx dedicated would work too.


----------



## qrumble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullmetal289*
> 
> so i flashed my evga 770 with the correct bios from OP and it didnt raise my voltage past 1111mv.. and i couldnt raise it manually.. what gives?


I have run into this same problem. Does yours have the double bios? mine does. Does that mean I have to flash both?


----------



## Doc1355

I just flashed my EVGA SC ACX 770's and both cards hitting 100% fan speed..
Everything work as it should (voltage-tdp etc.) but although AB says 41% Fan speed the fans are running at 100%!

EDIT: Oh i think i may forgot to use protect off








I'll try again!

EDIT2: Nope...used protect off too and i get the same bug..the funny thing is that if i had the waterblocks on the cards i wouldn't be able to see this bug. Because all the readings that i get tell me that they are running @41%..GPU-z too!!!

Any solutions?
Should i try all the BIOS's to see that is the best for me?

My cards are 02G-P4-2774-KR


----------



## Selquist979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I just flashed my EVGA SC ACX 770's and both cards hitting 100% fan speed..
> Everything work as it should (voltage-tdp etc.) but although AB says 41% Fan speed the fans are running at 100%!
> 
> EDIT: Oh i think i may forgot to use protect off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try again!
> 
> EDIT2: Nope...used protect off too and i get the same bug..the funny thing is that if i had the waterblocks on the cards i wouldn't be able to see this bug. Because all the readings that i get tell me that they are running @41%..GPU-z too!!!
> 
> Any solutions?
> Should i try all the BIOS's to see that is the best for me?
> 
> My cards are 02G-P4-2774-KR


I have the same card, have this issue as well. Seems as there is no fix as of yet. I even had Skyn3t help me out but nothing seemed to fix the 100% fan speed issue.


----------



## avp2007

I am thinking about the same exact thing! I think my plan is to get the monitor and then after 90 days upgrade to the 780 with the EVGA step up program


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> I have the same card, have this issue as well. Seems as there is no fix as of yet. I even had Skyn3t help me out but nothing seemed to fix the 100% fan speed issue.


Well besides that,is it working properly?
Im gonna watercool the cards until the end of the month,so there won't be any fans to run an 100%









Can i do it like that or not?
Is it risky?

Have you tried other BIOS's? A friend of mine used ASUS BIOS on his EVGA GTX780 and it worked better..


----------



## Selquist979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Well besides that,is it working properly?
> Im gonna watercool the cards until the end of the month,so there won't be any fans to run an 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i do it like that or not?
> Is it risky?
> 
> Have you tried other BIOS's? A friend of mine used ASUS BIOS on his EVGA GTX780 and it worked better..


Didn't have much luck oc'ing with the flashed bios. my card is pretty poor though 72.3 ASIC..... so don't let that stop you from trying.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> Didn't have much luck oc'ing with the flashed bios. my card is pretty poor though 72.3 ASIC..... so don't let that stop you from trying.


Yes but i mean is it ok if i just let the fans working @100% (although there won't be any fans)?
Since there is an issue with the BIOS and the Fan Profile it may cause other issues too..


----------



## Selquist979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Yes but i mean is it ok if i just let the fans working @100% (although there won't be any fans)?
> Since there is an issue with the BIOS and the Fan Profile it may cause other issues too..


tbh, i'm not sure. I wouldn't see why not. Just flash it and oc it a bit and run some benches and see what happens.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Yes but i mean is it ok if i just let the fans working @100% (although there won't be any fans)?
> Since there is an issue with the BIOS and the Fan Profile it may cause other issues too..


It shouldn't make any difference, there is nothing pulling a load off the connector so its an open circuit in a way.


----------



## Ultisym

Quick reminder to all *EVGA GPU purchasers who have a card bought after 10-28-13.* They have a couple extra games they are giving away via their website. Regsiter your card, upload your invoice then go here:

Pain Killer Hell and Damnation
http://www.evga.com/articles/00801/

and

Deadfall Adventures
http://www.evga.com/articles/00802/

I guess it pays to actually read their newsletter. I dont recognize Deadfall Adventures , but the original Painkiller was pretty fun. They are both on the unreal engine.....and free......









That is all


----------



## Yungbenny911

I made a stupid mistake of buying RAM without looking at the timings, and just focusing on the speed (2400Mhz)... (-_-)", my previous RAM at 2000Mhz is even faster in 3dmark due to it's faster timing, but 2000Mhz was unstable, and only stable for benching. I don't know if i should return this one i got, or try to sell the older one and keep this one.









*
Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- 770 1424Mhz/2004Mhz--- 4237

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1283472

Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- x2 770 1372Mhz/2004Mhz--- 7280

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1283344*


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I made a stupid mistake of buying RAM without looking at the timings, and just focusing on the speed (2400Mhz)... (-_-)", my previous RAM at 2000Mhz is even faster in 3dmark due to it's faster timing, but 2000Mhz was unstable, and only stable for benching. I don't know if i should return this one i got, or try to sell the older one and keep this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- 770 1424Mhz/2004Mhz--- 4237
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1283472
> 
> Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- x2 770 1372Mhz/2004Mhz--- 7280
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1283344*


I don't know much about memory buy I would keep the one that performs better on a daily basis. So stock is 1600mhz and you overclocked to 2000mhz? What kind of Latency timing do you have? I am looking to get in overclocking memory but need to do much research as I run a Haswell chip and its a different ball game. Of topic but, do you have any micro stuttering issues in BF4? I do and have to disable SLI for some reason. Last game update helped but not much. Gameplay is playable but not as smooth as with one card.


----------



## Jetlitheone

Buying another 770 today as I got a new Korean monitor that will be overclocked , the GTX770 I bought it out out stock the regular MSI one, is it okay if I get the lightning edition instead?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I don't know much about memory buy I would keep the one that performs better on a daily basis. So stock is 1600mhz and you overclocked to 2000mhz? What kind of Latency timing do you have? I am looking to get in overclocking memory but need to do much research as I run a Haswell chip and its a different ball game. Of topic but, do you have any micro stuttering issues in BF4? I do and have to disable SLI for some reason. Last game update helped but not much. Gameplay is playable but not as smooth as with one card.


Yeah... I think i would keep the stable one, and no, i OC'ed my previous one from 1866Mhz to 2000Mhz, and i can't really remember the timing. On the 2400Mhz i have atm, it's 11-13-13-31 2N







. BTW: Bf4 does not stutter for me. It's only buggy when i connect to servers super far away from me (that's what i found out). Maybe you should try connecting to servers not too far from you.


----------



## feznz

yeah I got some 2400 trident x G.skill 10-10-11-30 @ 1.65v but my IVY IMC couldn't handle the speed so I down clocked to 2200Mhz and tightened the timings 9-9-10-25 @ 1.65v
I run that 24/7 I guess that is about the only reason for me to go to Haswell a strong IMC that will do 2800+Mhz on the ram.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> yeah I got some 2400 trident x G.skill 10-10-11-30 @ 1.65v but my IVY IMC couldn't handle the speed so I down clocked to 2200Mhz and tightened the timings 9-9-10-25 @ 1.65v
> I run that 24/7 I guess that is about the only reason for me to go to Haswell a strong IMC that will do 2800+Mhz on the ram.


I guess i might try doing that when i'm done with my finals today







. I'll take it down to 2200Mhz and see what timings i can get. What memtest application did you use?


----------



## feznz

Good Luck on your finals








Actually used Prime 95 and done a custom blend using 7.5gig of my 8Gig kit.


----------



## HitMe

i did flash my GTX 770 gaming
clock stuck at 1240 mhz
no voltage unlock
and the card have lower voltages 1.13v
stock 1.2x v

i'm watercooling this card so i want to get more voltage
please help :'( i flash it back to stock


----------



## Gamer4eveR

I recieved my Gainward GTX 770 4GB Phantom today. Here are my best results so far.


----------



## slowman87

I can't wait to get my EVGA GTX 770. Just ordered via Amazon Prime. Should be here Friday. Absolutely love the look of the reference cooler and the illuminated GEFORCE GTX logo. Should be a nice upgrade from my 560Ti.


----------



## Jetlitheone

any suggestions on a second 770 I should get as mine isnt is stock so itll need to be another vendor or whatever.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yeah... I think i would keep the stable one, and no, i OC'ed my previous one from 1866Mhz to 2000Mhz, and i can't really remember the timing. On the 2400Mhz i have atm, it's 11-13-13-31 2N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BTW: Bf4 does not stutter for me. It's only buggy when i connect to servers super far away from me (that's what i found out). Maybe you should try connecting to servers not too far from you.


Man thats why I havent purchased memory, the fast ones with good timings are pricey. Honestly I wish they would just sell them with tight timings rather than push the crazy mhz like they do. I feel its a balance of the two.

Im still on 1866mhz 9-9-9-24, 1.65v but have been wanting to go higher, I just hear sandy doesnt seem to like more than 2000?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer4eveR*
> 
> I recieved my Gainward GTX 770 4GB Phantom today. Here are my best results so far.


1372mhz? Thats a great oc at 1.212v


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man thats why I havent purchased memory, the fast ones with good timings are pricey. Honestly I wish they would just sell them with tight timings rather than push the crazy mhz like they do. I feel its a balance of the two.
> 
> Im still on 1866mhz 9-9-9-24, 1.65v but have been wanting to go higher, I just hear sandy doesnt seem to like more than 2000?
> 1372mhz? Thats a great oc at 1.212v


Omg how is it possible to get the exact same OC!? Same volt too

Is 1.5v 9-9-9-2-4 1866mhz good? Thinking of trying 2133 on my dominator plats


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> any suggestions on a second 770 I should get as mine isnt is stock so itll need to be another vendor or whatever.


I personally would try get an Identical card MSI 770 just mixed cards can look a little ghetto IMO unless you are saving a ton of cash by going second hand
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man thats why I havent purchased memory, the fast ones with good timings are pricey. Honestly I wish they would just sell them with tight timings rather than push the crazy mhz like they do. I feel its a balance of the two.
> 
> Im still on 1866mhz 9-9-9-24, 1.65v but have been wanting to go higher, I just hear sandy doesnt seem to like more than 2000?


I been looking here for some education on ram RAM addict thread
it seems a lot of ram are the same memory modules just some are sold as different speed and timings depending on the binning of the chips
i.e. kit 1 could be 9-9-9-25 @ 1866Mhz but another identical kit could then also be sold as 11-11-12-30 @ 2133Mhz

But I would agree tight timings would be far more beneficial
You got me thinking maybe I should do a valley bench @ stock 10-10-11-30 @ 2400Mhz (not 100% stable for my ivy) against 7-7-7-20 1T 2000Mhz if I can get my kit to do that


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Does anyone know where to get a modded BIOS for the 770 Lightning 2GB? Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127742

I have looked all over, and can't find a BIOS that will remove Boost 2.0. All I want to do is OC my card, and have it stay that way without throttling up and down


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get a modded BIOS for the 770 Lightning 2GB? Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127742
> 
> I have looked all over, and can't find a BIOS that will remove Boost 2.0. All I want to do is OC my card, and have it stay that way without throttling up and down


try the Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25
and use the stock bios
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+770


----------



## Jetlitheone

Got a lightning msi and a gamer one. As close as I can get lol. All that matters is the fans and that they'll both be quiet so happy I got the same msi card essentially besides the color. So It'll be my first sli. Exciting haha


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> try the Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25
> and use the stock bios
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=MSI&model=GTX+770


Awesome!

But I do have one problem. I am able to get the memory clock to stick, but I can't get my core clock to go past 1254 MHz (even though it says under GPU-Z "Graphics card tab" that it is 1320MHz. Under the sensors tab is where I see it saying 1254MHz).

Any ideas?


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> But I do have one problem. I am able to get the memory clock to stick, but I can't get my core clock to go past 1254 MHz (even though it says under GPU-Z "Graphics card tab" that it is 1320MHz. Under the sensors tab is where I see it saying 1254MHz).
> 
> Any ideas?


maybe you're TDP % is holding the card
look in GPUz /sensors Power reason if Pwr then you need to add more power limit with MSI AB
if thrm than stop you card need more cooling
else Voltage problems ..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> Got a lightning msi and a gamer one. As close as I can get lol. All that matters is the fans and that they'll both be quiet so happy I got the same msi card essentially besides the color. So It'll be my first sli. Exciting haha


well i have 2 GTX 770 Gaming
first one i got it runing up to 1450 MHZ stable







for less than 40°c watercooled
the other card can't go more than 1200 mhz i'm waiting for a new one this days
i never saw something like that ... a card is a card ..... there's a 30°c difference still unexplained.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> maybe you're TDP % is holding the card
> look in GPUz /sensors Power reason if Pwr then you need to add more power limit with MSI AB
> if thrm than stop you card need more cooling
> else Voltage problems ..


Ya, after some messing around, I figured out it's a voltage problem. Seeing as I can only go +12 (1.215V), the max core I can get is 1267MHz.

Any way to unlock my voltage? I know there is a program on here, but I couldn't get MSI AF 3.00 Beta 15 to work.


----------



## HitMe

double post sorry


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Ya, after some messing around, I figured out it's a voltage problem. Seeing as I can only go +12 (1.215V), the max core I can get is 1267MHz.
> 
> Any way to unlock my voltage? I know there is a program on here, but I couldn't get MSI AF 3.00 Beta 15 to work.


ab 15 is corrupted .zip
try the 16 beta
and with my Gaming 770 i did get 1.370 MHZ 1.2 V

water close loop vs air


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> ab 15 is corrupted .zip
> try the 16 beta
> and with my Gaming 770 i did get 1.370 MHZ 1.2 V ]


Are you using this? http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460-with-llc

I have beta 16 installed and I try to add 50 to the core voltage, but it will only max at 12 like usual.

Link: http://puu.sh/5Kg9d.jpg

Edit: I can add to my core clock through MSI AF to bump it up to 1300MHz (since my default core clock is 1254 with +0 voltage and 1267 with +12 voltage), but after I start stress testing it, it will just get throttled back down to 1267 after a while.

That's the same problem I had before I had to mod the BIOS because my OC's would just. not. stick....


----------



## Gamer4eveR

I think I found my limits at 1212v. The core was running at 1411MHz for about 5 seconds then the driver crashed.


Any ideas about how to unlock voltage at Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta v17?
(I tried Rbby258's ABVoltmod app but it did not work.)


----------



## Ultisym

I may end up having to do the voltage mod. Im maxing out everything tweakgpu will give me on core ~1250. Its stable there and wanting more. Now its holding me back on 3dmark. I have a little more memory OC to go but im close to the limits on my air cooled cards.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Are you using this? http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460-with-llc
> 
> I have beta 16 installed and I try to add 50 to the core voltage, but it will only max at 12 like usual.
> 
> Link: http://puu.sh/5Kg9d.jpg
> 
> Edit: I can add to my core clock through MSI AF to bump it up to 1300MHz (since my default core clock is 1254 with +0 voltage and 1267 with +12 voltage), but after I start stress testing it, it will just get throttled back down to 1267 after a while.
> 
> That's the same problem I had before I had to mod the BIOS because my OC's would just. not. stick....


i can go far with the 1.3v softmod

*try this SoftMod:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its not required to do the LLC disable to unlock voltage!
> If you really have the NCP4206 the Zawarudo´s tool has to work, you probably have some kind of problem in AB settings, try this:
> Uninstall AB, delete AB folder inside program files(x86), reinstall AB beta 16, reboot, and try again following ,my guide to the letter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OCCAMRAZOR VOLTMOD / LLC GUIDE*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer4eveR*
> 
> I think I found my limits at 1212v. The core was running at 1411MHz for about 5 seconds then the driver crashed.
> 
> 
> Any ideas about how to unlock voltage at Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta v17?
> (I tried Rbby258's ABVoltmod app but it did not work.)


there's 2 softvoltmod see the OccamRazor quote
or you can use the LLC mod tool
it works on most of GTX 770


----------



## lightsout

Whats up guys forgive me if this has been posted already. Was wondering if anyone here plays BF4 @ 1440p with one 770. Interested in what frame rate you are getting. Please list your settings you use as well. I have a Korean monitor on the way that I hope to overclock to possibly 120. Considering what gpu to get, want a 780 but someone posted some interesting numbers with a 770. Thanks


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer4eveR*
> 
> I think I found my limits at 1212v. The core was running at 1411MHz for about 5 seconds then the driver crashed.
> 
> 
> Any ideas about how to unlock voltage at Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta v17?
> (I tried Rbby258's ABVoltmod app but it did not work.)


You can do the 1.3V soft mod on AB Beta 16. AB is the only tool that will monitor GPU voltage as it talks directly to the chip. GPU-Z will only read driver voltage which is capped at 1.212V. Make sure you enable voltage monitoring and voltage control in the settings on AB. I would not recommend going very high on voltage if you are on air.

AB 1.3v soft mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13450_50#post_20635197

This tool will allow to go to 1.5V "Be careful": http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool

This is a guide form OccamRazor that helped me: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19300_100#post_21277044

Have fun!


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get a modded BIOS for the 770 Lightning 2GB? Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127742
> 
> I have looked all over, and can't find a BIOS that will remove Boost 2.0. All I want to do is OC my card, and have it stay that way without throttling up and down


Correct me if I am wrong buy I think your card has locked voltage......


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> You can do the 1.3V soft mod on AB Beta 16. AB is the only tool that will monitor GPU voltage as it talks directly to the chip. GPU-Z will only read driver voltage which is capped at 1.212V. Make sure you enable voltage monitoring and voltage control in the settings on AB. I would not recommend going very high on voltage if you are on air.
> 
> AB 1.3v soft mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13450_50#post_20635197
> 
> This tool will allow to go to 1.5V "Be careful": http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool
> 
> This is a guide form OccamRazor that helped me: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19300_100#post_21277044
> 
> Have fun!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> You can do the 1.3V soft mod on AB Beta 16. AB is the only tool that will monitor GPU voltage as it talks directly to the chip. GPU-Z will only read driver voltage which is capped at 1.212V. Make sure you enable voltage monitoring and voltage control in the settings on AB. I would not recommend going very high on voltage if you are on air.
> 
> AB 1.3v soft mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13450_50#post_20635197
> 
> This tool will allow to go to 1.5V "Be careful": http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool
> 
> This is a guide form OccamRazor that helped me: http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/19300_100#post_21277044
> 
> Have fun!


thnx for making things clear for him
my help get really messy sometimes

one more thing to add
if the llc-mod-tool give you the "10" message even after the unlock
try this tool : Rbby258ABVoltmod
unlock voltage with Rbby258ABVoltmod
and you can change voltage with LLC or Rbby258ABVoltmod
both works
i did hit the 1.4 V

please like Shweller said no need to go thru this with air
1.3V is ok try the soft mod only
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong buy I think your card has locked voltage......




nothing unlocked on that card .... all false ads


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong buy I think your card has locked voltage......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> nothing unlocked on that card .... all false ads


It seems that way doesn't it? I was really really excited about this card too.

I'm not a huge overclocker, but I at least want the freedom to do what I want with the card.

Hopefully the VoltMod that was linked to me earlier will work.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> i can go far with the 1.3v softmod
> 
> *try this SoftMod:*
> 
> there's 2 softvoltmod see the OccamRazor quote
> or you can use the LLC mod tool
> it works on most of GTX 770


A no-go for me. Neither of the commands worked


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> A no-go for me. Neither of the commands worked


It is still a beast of a card anyway you look at it. i mostly run mine at stock voltages anyways. Overclocking is good for benching but hurts longevity. It seems the GPU industry is moving way too fast. Most people have good luck with EVGA cards it seems. I just got lucky in buying a couple.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> It is still a beast of a card anyway you look at it. i mostly run mine at stock voltages anyways. Overclocking is good for benching but hurts longevity. It seems the GPU industry is moving way too fast. Most people have good luck with EVGA cards it seems. I just got lucky in buying a couple.


No doubt, and I am still very happy with my card too. I just don't like to be tied down and limited to what I can do with something I buy. If I bought it, and I spent my money on it, I should be allowed to OC it as much as I want, or even use it as a hood ornamint (at my risk/expense of course).


----------



## bigtonyman1138

might buy a evga 770. Haven't decided yet, but thought 'd say hi.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> might buy a evga 770. Haven't decided yet, but thought 'd say hi.


Heyyy!


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> It is still a beast of a card anyway you look at it. i mostly run mine at stock voltages anyways. Overclocking is good for benching but hurts longevity. It seems the GPU industry is moving way too fast. Most people have good luck with EVGA cards it seems. I just got lucky in buying a couple.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> No doubt, and I am still very happy with my card too. I just don't like to be tied down and limited to what I can do with something I buy. If I bought it, and I spent my money on it, I should be allowed to OC it as much as I want, or even use it as a hood ornamint (at my risk/expense of course).


did i hit rock bottom with 72 °c on VRM
screen gone Gray windows stopped running ... i had to connect the HD4000 and i did flash back the stock bios
i will try to water cool that VRM with alphacool mcx one

watch out for the VRM and phases.

i wich it was EVGA


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> 
> watch out for the VRM and phases.
> 
> i wich it was EVGA


IS DAT REAL


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> IS DAT REAL


.
if i had that i would always be paranoid that the small tubes would be forced out from the pressure


----------



## dervladimir

Hi,
MSI GTX770 Lightning (under water)... trying boot OS in UEFI mode (disable CSM)

what to do?


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> .
> if i had that i would always be paranoid that the small tubes would be forced out from the pressure


I agree a lot more points for potential leaks IMO. Also with the height I see tight running two cards. Looks cool though, almost like vein form Batman in a way. just got done running some benchmarks on 3DMark11 slightly overclocked @1263 MHz GPU core and 1853 MHz on the memory @ 1.225V


----------



## slowman87

Well, this card kicks ass! Absolutely love it. BIG step up from a 560 Ti. Love the reference cooler and LED.

http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sl...4-46F8-830F-B0C46F48CF2A_zpsolqb5pbq.jpg.html

http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sl...A-4A69-A182-1ECD7B94CDAE_zpsluknv7vv.jpg.html

http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sl...1-4168-BF5F-781812C0DCE9_zpsfl6kafss.jpg.html


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowman87*
> 
> Well, this card kicks ass! Absolutely love it. BIG step up from a 560 Ti. Love the reference cooler and LED.


did you get it at best buy


----------



## HitMe

i Got My second GTX 770

SLI under 1358 MHZ -1400 MHZ 1.260 V

2 cards run under 41°c
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7661728


is it good ?
both gpus are used 96 % ...


----------



## slowman87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> did you get it at best buy


No I bought it off Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-02G-P4-3771-KR/dp/B00DOPW4DO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1387061641&sr=8-6&keywords=evga+gtx+770

It's that one. When I bought it, there were 2 left and then sold out shortly after I bought mine. The price was $389. It will go back to that once Amazon/EVGA get more in stock.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> i Got My second GTX 770
> 
> SLI under 1358 MHZ -1400 MHZ 1.260 V
> 
> 2 cards run under 41°c
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7661728
> 
> 
> is it good ?
> both gpus are used 96 % ...


Looks good, you might want to add your rig to your sig so everyone knows what you are working with.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> Hi,
> MSI GTX770 Lightning (under water)... trying boot OS in UEFI mode (disable CSM)
> 
> what to do?


req UEFI bios in MSI 4rum


----------



## p3gaz_001

waiting for my 2 gtx 770 dc II oc to arrive


----------



## ricklen

Question: Buy GTX 770 this year or wait for Maxwell?

Not sure if maxwell 870 or 860 is going to be here anytime soon. Nvidia always releases the GTX 880 first or am I wrong?


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Question: Buy GTX 770 this year or wait for Maxwell?
> 
> Not sure if maxwell 870 or 860 is going to be here anytime soon. Nvidia always releases the GTX 880 first or am I wrong?


wait for the graphene revolution
you will see a 400 GHZ GPU


----------



## Gamer4eveR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> did i hit rock bottom with 72 °c on VRM
> screen gone Gray windows stopped running ... i had to connect the HD4000 and i did flash back the stock bios
> i will try to water cool that VRM with alphacool mcx one
> 
> watch out for the VRM and phases.
> 
> i wich it was EVGA


:O








Where can I buy it? If it is even possible...


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer4eveR*
> 
> :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I buy it? If it is even possible...


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30145
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30144
you will need 4 mm tubing
and a small pump
the d5 or ddc will blow the 4mm hose


----------



## Peanuts4

Sold my 7950 now looking for a replacement, I don't play at anything above 1080p actually 1680x1050 for now. How big of a difference is there really between a 760 and a 770? Has anyone here actual first hand experience here not opinion. I'm considering saving my money here for whatever AMD comes out with next or if Mantle amounts to anything, or Nvidia's Maxwell, I'm really quite intrigued by Maxwell adding an ARM processor.


----------



## Pudfark

Howdy All,

Well...I'm a late bloomer here. Just bought and waiting on delivery of a Gigabyte GTX 770 4ghz card.
This is a step up from my older EVGA 570HD 2.5ghz card, I hope.

Is there a preferred, special driver I should install? I am currently running version 331.58, should I change it or re-install it?

I have no plans to SLI. Any thoughts or observations much appreciated.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> i Got My second GTX 770
> 
> SLI under 1358 MHZ -1400 MHZ 1.260 V
> 
> 2 cards run under 41°c
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7661728
> 
> 
> is it good ?
> both gpus are used 96 % ...


yes, it's good, but you need more optimizations so you can beat my score. hehehe. same core clock.


----------



## HitMe

here's a fast Render with 2 GTX 770
now i can really get to work:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> yes, it's good, but you need more optimizations so you can beat my score. hehehe. same core clock.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7667652
P17820 under 1410 core / 4005mhz ram
what optimizations ?? can you tell me ??


----------



## d0mini

@Peanuts4
I went from a GTX 760 gaming OC to a 770 lightning - both MSI.
The difference in both build quality and performance is very noticeable: instead of never quite maxing out graphics settings I can now easily max out games at 1080p with at least 60-40 fps, which is perfect for me. I am also affected by how much better the quality of my card is from the previous one, but overall I am very happy with my upgrade


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Sold my 7950 now looking for a replacement, I don't play at anything above 1080p actually 1680x1050 for now. How big of a difference is there really between a 760 and a 770? Has anyone here actual first hand experience here not opinion. I'm considering saving my money here for whatever AMD comes out with next or if Mantle amounts to anything, or Nvidia's Maxwell, I'm really quite intrigued by Maxwell adding an ARM processor.


Yeah Im interested in what maxwell will do, wanted a 780 but likely gonna wait for the 8xx series since the 770 is more than enough at 1080p.

I was going to say, going 1080p would be such a HUGE uograde for you I would do that if you can, gaming is nice but you even gain desktop work space.

The 770 really is a great card though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Howdy All,
> 
> Well...I'm a late bloomer here. Just bought and waiting on delivery of a Gigabyte GTX 770 4ghz card.
> This is a step up from my older EVGA 570HD 2.5ghz card, I hope.
> 
> Is there a preferred, special driver I should install? I am currently running version 331.58, should I change it or re-install it?
> 
> I have no plans to SLI. Any thoughts or observations much appreciated.


I am on the latest beta without issues but yeah I went from a 900mhz gtx570 to 670 to 770, I can tell you the 770 I think even beats some 570sli benchnarks if not mistaken. As much as I loved my 570, the 770 is a huge performance upgrade.


----------



## malmental

So how are my GTX 770 brethren...?
It's been a minute so I'm stopping by to pick on some of 'utes'...


----------



## mav2000

Hey does anyone know if a zotac 770 2 gb, which seems to be based on the 680 board can be voltage unlocked?

Got mine under water and the temps are superb. Never crosses 42 degrees


----------



## Pudfark

@66racer

Thank You for your time.
I'll just download latest driver and go from there.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey does anyone know if a zotac 770 2 gb, which seems to be based on the 680 board can be voltage unlocked?
> 
> Got mine under water and the temps are superb. Never crosses 42 degrees


ZOTAC GeForce GTX 770 Extreme Edition Overclocked to 1.58 GHz

http://www.chiploco.com/zotac-geforce-gtx-770-extreme-edition-overclocked-1-58-ghz-27068/
if it's the same model than i envy you


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 770 Extreme Edition Overclocked to 1.58 GHz
> 
> http://www.chiploco.com/zotac-geforce-gtx-770-extreme-edition-overclocked-1-58-ghz-27068/
> if it's the same model than i envy you


I wish...its just a lowly normal one, but with a good ASIC of above 85%.


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Could I run a triple monitor setup with my single EVGA SuperClocked w/ ACX Cooling GTX 770 2GB 256-bit card? I have the card on a fully liquid cooled ek block with backplate.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> Could I run a triple monitor setup with my single EVGA SuperClocked w/ ACX Cooling GTX 770 2GB 256-bit card? I have the card on a fully liquid cooled ek block with backplate.


Yes. Dont be expecting anything crazy FPS wise or ultra everything on your settings but its more than playable in surround. I did it with a single Asus 770. Max framerates were in the 60s, average was in the upper 40s and lower 50s and I saw an occasional drop down to the mid 30s. There will be a hiccup every now and then, but Very playable.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Perhaps anywhere is available, as valid information, which gtx770 can raise its voltage beyond 1.12125V with softmod/bios flash only?
I find some tempting good prices on new gpus as asus (really nice offer), evga, msi (no lighting) and palit gtx770's, but can not choose which one to get, so this info maybe concludes to a final choice.
Thanks


----------



## Shweller

Is anyone running Nvidia Inspector profiles?


----------



## CiBi

I'm planning on joining the club soon but I'm still deciding what 770 to buy.

MSI GTX770 TWIN FROZR or Asus DirectCU II?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 770 Extreme Edition Overclocked to 1.58 GHz
> 
> http://www.chiploco.com/zotac-geforce-gtx-770-extreme-edition-overclocked-1-58-ghz-27068/
> if it's the same model than i envy you


Gez I didnt realize my 1515mhz 8060mhz (1.49v) was so close to what a world record was set with lol...I dont know any of the tweeks they might have used but makes me wanna give it another try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> I'm planning on joining the club soon but I'm still deciding what 770 to buy.
> 
> MSI GTX770 TWIN FROZR or Asus DirectCU II?


I really love my asus card but bummer is the software volt mods don't work on the asus. Its a shame because with the hotwire hack the card handles the extra volt with zero coil whine.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Do you guys think x3 sli gtx770-dc2OC-2GD5 would be good enough for nvidia surround with 3 monitors and an accessory monitor 1080p?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Got the msi gtx 770 2GD5/OC Twin-Frozr finally, today a site had it in stock with the nvidia games for free, so nice to meeting you guys here too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Do you guys think x3 sli gtx770-dc2OC-2GD5 would be good enough for nvidia surround with 3 monitors and an accessory monitor 1080p?


I would prefer something with bigger memory width for over 1080p.


----------



## p3gaz_001

so i got my two 770 and wow... they are so hot!!!! leaving auto fan one vga hits 80 C° and the second 70 !!

i really need some FC ... any ideas other than the EK ones???


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> so i got my two 770 and wow... they are so hot!!!! leaving auto fan one vga hits 80 C° and the second 70 !!
> 
> i really need some FC ... any ideas other than the EK ones???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I wish...its just a lowly normal one, but with a good ASIC of above 85%.


which brand ??

and did you had a GTX 680 ?
if you did why did you buy a GTX 770 ???


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Got the msi gtx 770 2GD5/OC Twin-Frozr finally, today a site had it in stock with the nvidia games for free, so nice to meeting you guys here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer something with bigger memory width for over 1080p.


Not going to run anything over 1080p Don't have the monitors and don't have the money too upgrade again. Ill stick with 1080p for the next few years and let the prices come down mabye ill upgrade when the new system needs it. So nvidia sorround 3 monitors + accessory monitor doable with x3 sli 770's?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> which brand ??
> 
> and did you had a GTX 680 ?
> if you did why did you buy a GTX 770 ???


i had 2 GTX 680 Lightning, one was sold, the second one got "broken" and the shop refused the RMA process.

gpu's are Asus DC II OC ... and what's up with your question??? i didn't want to spend 1000€ + for 780ti sli, so for less than the price for having a 780ti sli i got a 770 sli wich is still good, so why so surprising?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> so i got my two 770 and wow... they are so hot!!!! leaving auto fan one vga hits 80 C° and the second 70 !!
> 
> i really need some FC ... any ideas other than the EK ones???


Those numbers are about right. The target temp on alot of the cards is 79C. Anyway, too your question, i put a pair of 120mms on the case side blowing cool air in on the cards and it knocked a couple degrees off.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Do you guys think x3 sli gtx770-dc2OC-2GD5 would be good enough for nvidia surround with 3 monitors and an accessory monitor 1080p?


2 way sli will hand this.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i had 2 GTX 680 Lightning, one was sold, the second one got "broken" and the shop refused the RMA process.
> 
> gpu's are Asus DC II OC ... and what's up with your question??? i didn't want to spend 1000€ + for 780ti sli, so for less than the price for having a 780ti sli i got a 770 sli wich is still good, so why so surprising?


about the 80 °c your case could use a side fan
with sli asus heats more
i had asus DC II OC hd 7970 ghz died with 110 temps ... i did hear it cracking ,...
since seller in my country sucks and they offer 1 year warranty the card was not replaced .. because it 11 monthes old ... the seller kept delaying me with his assistant until it's 13 monthes ... he did not accept the card... cause the end of 1 year warranty
asus RMA you have to pay 97 % value to Customs in my country ... or bribe ... them with some cash
only then i did consider removing the heatsink ... the gpu literally cracked


from that day i said no To Radon No To Asus ...
that could be a faulty card
but here's my MSI Gaming under 1201 MHZ
the left is water cooled the right is on stock fan with stock speed


i did ask about the 680 because you could have flashed it to 770 and make a perfect sli









a gtx 680 is a gtx 770... it's the same card nothing have changed just the name and the price









and you could use a Ek full block here's the list
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868386

not a big fan of watercooling setups

well you could use acelero hybid you will get esay 40-50 under load


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> a gtx 680 is a gtx 770...


i'm not 100% ok with this.

so now in dec 2013 if someone needs to buy a new gpu what will he choose? 680 or 770?

770 is an updated 680, 7ghz memory and new features. if ppl are looking for used cards they wount look at the old 680, they will go towards a gtx 770, ... what is the point of goin to buy a 680?

did you ever consider the fact of reselling cards? gtx 680 is "old". there's no need to argue with what i've bought.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i'm not 100% ok with this.
> 
> so now in dec 2013 if someone needs to buy a new gpu what will he choose? 680 or 770?
> 
> 770 is an updated 680, 7ghz memory and new features. if ppl are looking for used cards they wount look at the old 680, they will go towards a gtx 770, ... what is the point of goin to buy a 680?
> 
> did you ever consider the fact of reselling cards? gtx 680 is "old". there's no need to argue with what i've bought.


i did edit my post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> about the 80 °c your case could use a side fan
> with sli asus heats more
> i had asus DC II OC hd 7970 ghz died with 110 temps ... i did hear it cracking ,...
> since seller in my country sucks and they offer 1 year warranty the card was not replaced .. because it 11 monthes old ... the seller kept delaying me with his assistant until it's 13 monthes ... he did not accept the card... cause the end of 1 year warranty
> asus RMA you have to pay 97 % value to Customs in my country ... or bribe ... them with some cash
> only then i did consider removing the heatsink ... the gpu literally cracked
> 
> 
> from that day i said no To Radon No To Asus ...
> that could be a faulty card
> but here's my MSI Gaming under 1201 MHZ
> the left is water cooled the right is on stock fan with stock speed
> 
> 
> i did ask about the 680 because you could have flashed it to 770 and make a perfect sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a gtx 680 is a gtx 770... it's the same card nothing have changed just the name and the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you could use a Ek full block here's the list
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868386
> 
> not a big fan of watercooling setups
> 
> well you could use acelero hybid you will get esay 40-50 under load


i had a bad asus experience ...
google asus dC II faulty
they had a full line of Asus HD 7950 DirectCU II with faulty cooler ..


do you know what they did to fix it ??
they made a faulty sensor to show low temps while gpu was cooking a 110
Quote:


> It looks very much as if the Radeon HD 7950 DirectCU II has a design fault. While it's strange that the temperature given by the GPU sensor doesn't show this (the sensor is perhaps situated on a side of the GPU die that remains in contact with the cooler, or the value that it reports isn't properly registered), the GPU does heat up as soon as contact with the cooler lessens. Such a fault can happen on any card to any manufacturer and is generally detected on the early samples. All that's then required is to rectify the problem.




http://www.behardware.com/news/12153/asus-hd-7950-directcu-ii-fault-report.html
dude you had the card and sold it ... :'( and GTX 680 lightning is far way better that asus DC II OC

that card could have become a
gtx 770
http://www.overclock.net/t/1396335/turn-your-gtx-680-in-to-a-stock-gtx-770


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Not going to run anything over 1080p Don't have the monitors and don't have the money too upgrade again. Ill stick with 1080p for the next few years and let the prices come down mabye ill upgrade when the new system needs it. So nvidia sorround 3 monitors + accessory monitor doable with x3 sli 770's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Do you guys think x3 sli gtx770-dc2OC-2GD5 would be good enough for nvidia surround with 3 monitors and an accessory monitor 1080p?


I understand better now your question. I am sure that 3xgtx770 would handle three monitors or better, if you dont have already a gtx770, its more smooth performance wise to get 2xgtx780.


----------



## p3gaz_001

well no matter what you say.. i still preferer gtx 770 than 680 ..... for the 680 Lightning sli i've spent 994€ for this 770 i've spent 575€ ...and if i need to sell them back i will sell them quick, gtx 680 is old. i challenge you to find some one wich would chose 680 instead of a gtx 770.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I understand better now your question. I am sure that 3xgtx770 would handle three monitors or better, if you dont have already a gtx770, its more smooth performance wise to get 2xgtx780.


Yes I already have a 770 so it would be logical just to sli it and roll on.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> well no matter what you say.. i still preferer gtx 770 than 680 ..... for the 680 Lightning sli i've spent 994€ for this 770 i've spent 575€ ...and if i need to sell them back i will sell them quick, gtx 680 is old. i challenge you to find some one wich would chose 680 instead of a gtx 770.


i'm not here to challenge anyone
i have my 2 x GTX 770 runing on 1410 Mhz 24/7 with no more than 40 °c full load

i want to help you to lower your temps
but you just did not read anything of this ...
Quote:


> about the 80 °c your case could use a side fan
> with sli asus heats more
> and you could use a Ek full block here's the list
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868386
> 
> not a big fan of watercooling setups
> 
> well you could use acelero hybid you will get esay 40-50 under load


well happy gaming with GTX 770 80 °c


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> well no matter what you say.. i still preferer gtx 770 than 680 ..... for the 680 Lightning sli i've spent 994€ for this 770 i've spent 575€ ...and if i need to sell them back i will sell them quick, gtx 680 is old. i challenge you to find some one wich would chose 680 instead of a gtx 770.


Yeah they are not the same, that's why several 770s nearly hit 8000mhz memory and 680s 6800-7000 if lucky. Maybe a few golden ones a little higher.


----------



## mav2000

Can anyone help me. Can a zotac 770 2gb be voltage unlocked?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Can anyone help me. Can a zotac 770 2gb be voltage unlocked?


Haven't tried it, but the RT8802A controller it uses can not be soft modded.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> i'm not here to challenge anyone
> i have my 2 x GTX 770 runing on 1410 Mhz 24/7 with no more than 40 °c full load
> 
> i want to help you to lower your temps
> but you just did not read anything of this ...
> well happy gaming with GTX 770 80 °c


great gpu you have there! 40 ° on load! well wow... i'm happy for you!

thanks anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah they are not the same, that's why several 770s nearly hit 8000mhz memory and 680s 6800-7000 if lucky. Maybe a few golden ones a little higher.


yeah!!! that's true! the previous 680L i had was so good.... 1437mhz on air. .... i miss her







(

well who cares now!! ahahah


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> great gpu you have there! 40 ° on load! well wow... i'm happy for you!
> 
> thanks anyway.
> yeah!!! that's true! the previous 680L i had was so good.... 1437mhz on air. .... i miss her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> well who cares now!! ahahah


i rest my case


----------



## p3gaz_001

dunno what you mean but i don't have a case, i have the dimastech bench table, that's my "case".


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> dunno what you mean but i don't have a case, i have the dimastech bench table, that's my "case".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> yeah!!! that's true! the previous 680L i had was so good.... 1437mhz on air. .... i miss her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


I rest my case dictionary :
something that you say when someone says or does something that proves the truth of something you have just said 'It's time Nigel left home, or he'll never learn to be independent.' 'He doesn't even know how to boil an egg.' 'I rest my case.'

so you do like that card !!
that card is gold !! !


----------



## p3gaz_001

ah... lol!!

i'm sorry but my english is not so "rich" to know that kind of dictionary ...


----------



## mav2000

Thanks man...thats a bummer though.


----------



## dervladimir

MSI GTX770 Lightning under H2O... intermediate result


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> MSI GTX770 Lightning under H2O... intermediate result


what cooling you are using .? Ek full block ?
and what pump and rads ?


----------



## dervladimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> what cooling you are using .? Ek full block ?
> and what pump and rads ?


yes, EK-FC680 and Laing DDC-Pumpe with EK-DDC X-TOP


----------



## p3gaz_001

Did anyone installed the new bios off the asus dc II 770 on asus site it says "improved stability"

Inviato dal mio LG-V500 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> Did anyone installed the new bios off the asus dc II 770 on asus site it says "improved stability"
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-V500 utilizzando Tapatalk


Which version was it? I have the latest drivers I think. I just ran this what u guys think?


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> MSI GTX770 Lightning under H2O... intermediate result


How did you unlock your voltage? I feel like I tried all of the soft mods, and none seemed to work (or maybe I am just stupid).


----------



## dervladimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> How did you unlock your voltage? I feel like I tried all of the soft mods, and none seemed to work (or maybe I am just stupid).


in the file:

&#8230;\MSI Afterburner\Profiles\
_VEN_10DE&DEV&#8230; .cfg_

add the following lines in section _[Settings]_:

_VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 46h
VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1_

try


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> in the file:
> 
> &#8230;\MSI Afterburner\Profiles\
> _VEN_10DE&DEV&#8230; .cfg_
> 
> add the following lines in section _[Settings]_:
> 
> _VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 46h
> VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1_
> 
> try


Wow, that....that actually worked!


Spoiler: Previous Edit



Ok, so now I have an interesting issue.

Currently my BIOS is modded to run at 1307 core/1851 mem @ 1.215V. +0 core/+0 mem/+12 voltage in AF. BUT, for some reason, the max more core clock will go up to is 1267.

Now, when I go into MSI AF and try to add voltage, my core clock stays the same. Now, I can add to my core clock in AF, and I can bring it up to anything I want (as well as my voltage), but when I run a benchmark or play games, my display driver will stop working, and it will revert my OC back to stock 1254 core.

So, I can actually add voltage now, but my OC will not stick no matter what I seem to do.

Anyone have any suggestions?



EDIT: Ok, this is an edit for the spoiler I have posted about. After setting my BIOS back to stock, I decided to try and OC it again with AF with the now unlocked voltage. So far, it seems to have worked. Before in Heaven Benchmark, at the 9th sequence, the OC would always fail and revert after the drivers crashed. Now, it runs through the entire benchmark with no problems. I haven't made 100% sure if everything is ok, but for now it seems to be. Will update if anything changed, but it looks promising for now.

Currently have it set at:

Core clock idle/load: 1150MHz - 1306MHz
Mem clock: 1860MHz
Voltage idle/load: 1.141V - 1.230V

This was a quick pass, can anyone tell me if this is good for the OC or not?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> Did anyone installed the new bios off the asus dc II 770 on asus site it says "improved stability"
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-V500 utilizzando Tapatalk


I did and went back to my original bios the card came with. My overclock on the memory and gpu was a hair less with the new one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> great gpu you have there! 40 ° on load! well wow... i'm happy for you!
> 
> thanks anyway.
> yeah!!! that's true! the previous 680L i had was so good.... 1437mhz on air. .... i miss her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> well who cares now!! ahahah


Ah man what volt and temp? Yeah I hear ya, I love how these things take voltage but breaking 1400mhz isnt anything to envy since the scaling isnt miraculous. 1350 vs 1450 wouldnt be detectable.


----------



## HitMe

a final solution for power limit
check this out
Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.26
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quick question: Does anyone know of any program where I can choose the amount of load to put on my GPU? Like 20%, 30%, etc.

I only ask because I am curious how much load my GPU needs to rev up my core clock from 1150 idle to the 1306 clock I have it set to.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Quick question: Does anyone know of any program where I can choose the amount of load to put on my GPU? Like 20%, 30%, etc.
> 
> I only ask because I am curious how much load my GPU needs to rev up my core clock from 1150 idle to the 1306 clock I have it set to.


it's not the load that change the clocks
there's a stats that works for every usage
3d
2d
double monitor
triple monitor
.... ect


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> it's not the load that change the clocks
> there's a stats that works for every usage
> 3d
> 2d
> double monitor
> triple monitor
> .... ect


Ahhh, ok I see.

Well, dumb question here, should I turn it off? If so, how would I go about doing that?


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Ahhh, ok I see.
> 
> Well, dumb question here, should I turn it off? If so, how would I go about doing that?


my friend we all here to learn








i knew this 2 weeks ago
the gpu works with 1150 in normal gaming and if temp are low and no tdp limit holdin the card
the card will boost to 1202MHz
if you overclock the card to 1306
the card will be set as soon as a 3d app is runing , 3dmark , games ...ect, the card will hit the 1306 mhz
from what i know theres 3 mods
3d ,= max clock in default bios or boost , or clock set by user
2d= 700-1000mhz
idle= ,135 mhz - 700mhz depending on load and monitor set up..
example when i plug 1 monitor gpu = 135 Mhz
2 monitor = 3xxmhz
3 monitors = 700-862 MHZ
.....
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

here my 2 gtx 770
i did put about 30% - 29 % load
i hope this helps
i used assassin's creed 4 black flag menu


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> my friend we all here to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i knew this 2 weeks ago
> the gpu works with 1150 in normal gaming and if temp are low and no tdp limit holdin the card
> the card will boost to 1202MHz
> if you overclock the card to 1306
> the card will be set as soon as a 3d app is runing , 3dmark , games ...ect, the card will hit the 1306 mhz
> from what i know theres 3 mods
> 3d ,= max clock in default bios or boost , or clock set by user
> 2d= 700-1000mhz
> idle= ,135 mhz - 700mhz depending on load and monitor set up..
> example when i plug 1 monitor gpu = 135 Mhz
> 2 monitor = 3xxmhz
> 3 monitors = 700-862 MHZ
> .....
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> here my 2 gtx 770
> i did put about 30% - 29 % load
> i hope this helps
> i used assassin's creed 4 black flag menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the info. I tried out a quick game of LoL, and after a little bit, I noticed it throttled it down to around the 1225 range. Played a single player game that was a good bit more intense, and it seemed pretty constant at 1306. It did dip for a brief second to 1150 during a cut scene or two, but other than that it seemed fine.

This seems like something that might get annoying, and could possibly happen in the middle of a game when it shouldn't. Is it hard to turn off?


----------



## dervladimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Wow, that....that actually worked!


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Ultisym

Buddy picked up a 770 and owed me a couple games. I got the splinter cell black list and assassins creed 4 if any one has anything to trade.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> a final solution for power limit
> check this out
> Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.26
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well on gtx770 bios default settings and perhaps the order of them are bit different. Have you tried it?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I did and went back to my original bios the card came with. My overclock on the memory and gpu was a hair less with the new one.
> Ah man what volt and temp? Yeah I hear ya, I love how these things take voltage but breaking 1400mhz isnt anything to envy since the scaling isnt miraculous. 1350 vs 1450 wouldnt be detectable.


ok, i'll leave the bios where it is and go on with the stock bios.

for the 680L i used the msi ab hack, the one posted few posts ago by dervladimir, wich is the same one that works on the 680L i used 1.37v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Buddy picked up a 770 and owed me a couple games. I got the splinter cell black list and assassins creed 4 if any one has anything to trade.


maybe for the splinter cell black list ..... is that via u-play?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> o
> 
> for the 680L i used the msi ab hack, the one posted few posts ago by dervladimir, wich is the same one that works on the 680L i used 1.37v
> maybe for the splinter cell black list ..... is that via u-play?


Yeah, what ya got


----------



## solar0987

Can someone clock there card to 1198 core and 6408 memory and run 3dm 11 on performance for me pretty please


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Can someone clock there card to 1198 core and 6408 memory and run 3dm 11 on performance for me pretty please


If no one does it by this afternoon I will after work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> my friend we all here to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i knew this 2 weeks ago
> the gpu works with 1150 in normal gaming and if temp are low and no tdp limit holdin the card
> the card will boost to 1202MHz
> if you overclock the card to 1306
> the card will be set as soon as a 3d app is runing , 3dmark , games ...ect, the card will hit the 1306 mhz
> from what i know theres 3 mods
> 3d ,= max clock in default bios or boost , or clock set by user
> 2d= 700-1000mhz
> idle= ,135 mhz - 700mhz depending on load and monitor set up..
> example when i plug 1 monitor gpu = 135 Mhz
> 2 monitor = 3xxmhz
> 3 monitors = 700-862 MHZ
> .....
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> here my 2 gtx 770
> i did put about 30% - 29 % load
> i hope this helps
> i used assassin's creed 4 black flag menu


What cpu use tool is that? I have been using coretemp but hate how it only maps my physical cores and not threads, developer told me there is no setting for threads either.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> If no one does it by this afternoon I will after work.
> What cpu use tool is that? I have been using coretemp but hate how it only maps my physical cores and not threads, developer told me there is no setting for threads either.


i'm using the coretemp too








you can see the temps are just a clone of the other thread
33/33 25/25 20/20 26/26 ..

the threads are just virtual
so the temps







virtual


----------



## staisman

I have a Gigabyte 770 OC 2Gb which has a NCP4206 voltage controller if i am correct. So can it be softmoded ?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staisman*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 770 OC 2Gb which has a NCP4206 voltage controller if i am correct. So can it be softmoded ?


I think gigabyte has the NCP4208 controller. Have you see it with your eyes that it uses the NCP4206? If so it has good possibilities for successful soft modding.


----------



## staisman

You are right it is 08 not 06.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staisman*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 770 OC 2Gb which has a NCP4206 voltage controller if i am correct. So can it be softmoded ?


according to techpowerup
yes Gigabyte 770 OC 2Gb have a NCP4206



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_770_WindForce_OC/5.html


----------



## staisman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> according to techpowerup
> yes Gigabyte 770 OC 2Gb have a NCP4206
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_770_WindForce_OC/5.html


Yea thats where i got the info from. In the text they said 06 but on the picture you can see its actually 08, so it is not possible?

I just bought this card and I was shocked when I found out that NVIDIA locked voltage adjustment. I bought Gigabyte because of its cooling system which is very efficient, but now I am thinking to send it back and take MSI Lightning which is only $20 more. Or keep this and hope when someone come up with solution.


----------



## melodystyle2003

I cross check the infos. TPU probably have copy paste the same text from another review, perhaps from ref gtx770, but the picture is from the gb gtx770.
This site too writes that it uses the NCP4208.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staisman*
> 
> Yea thats where i got the info from. In the text they said 06 but on the picture you can see its actually 08, so it is not possible?
> 
> I just bought this card and I was shocked when I found out that NVIDIA locked voltage adjustment. I bought Gigabyte because of its cooling system which is very efficient, but now I am thinking to send it back and take MSI Lightning which is only $20 more. Or keep this and hope when someone come up with solution.


For 20$ more just do it.


----------



## staisman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I cross check the infos. TPU probably have copy paste the same text from another review, perhaps from ref gtx770, but the picture is from the gb gtx770.
> This site too writes that it uses the NCP4208.
> For 20$ more just do it.


Ha ha you are right they just copy/pasted text because it also said the chip is on its own PCB which is not true









I paid $339 for Giga and MSI Lightning right now on "New unhatched chicken eggs" website is $345 after rebate or $359 before.

Wish I knew this BS before I bought it. I had succeed with my Gigabyte 660Ti so i went with giga again.


----------



## head9r2k

Hey there ,

Anyone can tell me what is the Default Voltage from the GTX 770 inno3d ichill herculez?


----------



## harney

Hi All

Need a little advice

I am returning my EVGA GTX 770 due to damaged card & missing parts so i am getting a full refund and going else where due to there poor customer service ....
P/N: 02G-P4-2776-KR EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Dual SC w/ EVGA ACX Cooler....

So my question is now that i have another opportunity to buy another GTX 770 which one is the best all rounder....

Will be doing light over clocking to start with but later will do more as needed modding ect....

So which 770's do you recommend

did get a great 4100mhz on mem but only +50 on gpu on the above card...

i have until monday to decide

ta


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *head9r2k*
> 
> Hey there ,
> 
> Anyone can tell me what is the Default Voltage from the GTX 770 inno3d ichill herculez?


1.2 ... like any other gtx 770









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harney*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Need a little advice
> 
> I am returning my EVGA GTX 770 due to damaged card & missing parts so i am getting a full refund and going else where due to there poor customer service ....
> P/N: 02G-P4-2776-KR EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Dual SC w/ EVGA ACX Cooler....
> 
> So my question is now that i have another opportunity to buy another GTX 770 which one is the best all rounder....
> 
> Will be doing light over clocking to start with but later will do more as needed modding ect....
> 
> So which 770's do you recommend
> 
> did get a great 4100mhz on mem but only +50 on gpu on the above card...
> 
> i have until monday to decide
> 
> ta


get a 780 ti


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harney*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Need a little advice
> 
> I am returning my EVGA GTX 770 due to damaged card & missing parts so i am getting a full refund and going else where due to there poor customer service ....
> P/N: 02G-P4-2776-KR EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Dual SC w/ EVGA ACX Cooler....
> 
> So my question is now that i have another opportunity to buy another GTX 770 which one is the best all rounder....
> 
> Will be doing light over clocking to start with but later will do more as needed modding ect....
> 
> So which 770's do you recommend
> 
> did get a great 4100mhz on mem but only +50 on gpu on the above card...
> 
> i have until monday to decide
> 
> ta


EVGA and poor service? That sounds weird.
What voltage controller your evga has?


----------



## harney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> EVGA and poor service? That sounds weird.
> What voltage controller your evga has?


Hi melody...

My bad i Should have made it more clear...

The problem is not with EVGA but with Scan computers UK as in my previous post.....

My Card came damaged non sealed opened box with missing parts no back plate no games no power connectors so has you can imagine i was very unhappy about this ....

http://s281.photobucket.com/user/harney33/media/IMG-20131207-00224.jpg.html

The customer service at scan uk has been very poor its taking over two weeks to resolve and in most cases i would not get a response from them for up to 4 days i had to resort to contacting evga in the end who where more than helpful but could only advise me in sending the card back to scan get refund & buy from evga them self but would cost me £30 to £40 more in doing so for the exect same card which i find strange

The stage i am at now is the card is being returned for full refund but due to xmas i am not able to send back till after xmas and the refund may take longer than expected 1 to 2 weeks









So even though i can not a afford it i am going to buy another 770 to put me on so this is why i am asking advise on getting another 770...

Once all this has been resolved i will be writing a detail review of scan computers and my dealing with them one things for sure will never be shopping there again and i advise anybody else to do the same shame really they used to be great some years ago.....

Re...Voltage controller can i find this out without taking card apart and where would it be

ta s


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harney*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Need a little advice
> 
> I am returning my EVGA GTX 770 due to damaged card & missing parts so i am getting a full refund and going else where due to there poor customer service ....
> P/N: 02G-P4-2776-KR EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Dual SC w/ EVGA ACX Cooler....
> 
> So my question is now that i have another opportunity to buy another GTX 770 which one is the best all rounder....
> 
> Will be doing light over clocking to start with but later will do more as needed modding ect....
> 
> So which 770's do you recommend
> 
> did get a great 4100mhz on mem but only +50 on gpu on the above card...
> 
> i have until monday to decide
> 
> ta


My recommendation is the MSI Lightning 770.

With the help of some users here at OCN, I was able to add a few lines to MIS AF which allowed me to unlock my voltage for the card (see sig rig).

I usually idle at around 36°C, and it goes up to about the low 50's when gaming. 100% load, it peaks in the low 60's.

Overall I think it is a pretty damn good card, even better if you can find it on sale.


----------



## harney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> My recommendation is the MSI Lightning 770.
> 
> With the help of some users here at OCN, I was able to add a few lines to MIS AF which allowed me to unlock my voltage for the card (see sig rig).
> 
> I usually idle at around 36°C, and it goes up to about the low 50's when gaming. 100% load, it peaks in the low 60's.
> 
> Overall I think it is a pretty damn good card, even better if you can find it on sale.


Thanks Xtank will take this into consideration

MSI 770 Lightning @ 1306/1860/1.230V Load

Is that non boost ie default is 1150 with that card
so your over clock in gpuz would show 1306 unboost correct me if i am wrong

Love the design of the pcb board on the lightning but put off by the horrible blue wart on the back of the card also a little concerned regarding MSI returns costumer support ect...

But i am leaning towards this card shame memory over clocks on these cards are not so good...

The evga 02G-P4-2776-KR gtx 770 i have here is able to do 8.2ghz 2050mhz stable on the ram with good fps increase in valley & heaven and as most of my work is within cuda & adobe memory bandwidth is important

Shame about my gpu will only do +45 on core and that's with extra volts too 1,212....

So thanks again for your recommendation..

Any body else want to add

ta s


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harney*
> 
> Thanks Xtank will take this into consideration
> 
> MSI 770 Lightning @ 1306/1860/1.230V Load
> 
> Is that non boost ie default is 1150 with that card
> so your over clock in gpuz would show 1306 unboost correct me if i am wrong
> 
> Love the design of the pcb board on the lightning but put off by the horrible blue wart on the back of the card also a little concerned regarding MSI returns costumer support ect...
> 
> But i am leaning towards this card shame memory over clocks on these cards are not so good...
> 
> The evga 02G-P4-2776-KR gtx 770 i have here is able to do 8.2ghz 2050mhz stable on the ram with good fps increase in valley & heaven and as most of my work is within cuda & adobe memory bandwidth is important
> 
> Shame about my gpu will only do +45 on core and that's with extra volts too 1,212....
> 
> So thanks again for your recommendation..
> 
> Any body else want to add
> 
> ta s


I idle at 1150, and when running any games or any 3d application, it boosts to my OC.

As for the back of the card, you can remove the GPU reactor.

Also these are the OC's I wanted, getting a decent OC while keeping my volts/temps down. It can do more, but I am happy with the OC on it.


----------



## HitMe

i had a 1502 Mhz run under 1.350 V
computer freezes after 10 s of 3d mark 11
can any one explain why ?


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> i had a 1502 Mhz run under 1.350 V
> computer freezes after 10 s of 3d mark 11
> can any one explain why ?


I have no clue.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Perhaps same reason as with the cpus. Power saving mode with high multiplier needs higher volts on idle freq to operate. What i mean is that the down scaling to idle may cause misbehavior while having higher max target speed.


----------



## ace ventura069

i finally recieved my lightning 770


----------



## melodystyle2003

Have good time with she


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Have good time with she


thx









i hope i can order my second one next week to sli


----------



## harney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> EVGA and poor service? That sounds weird.
> What voltage controller your evga has?


question melody re volt controller

This is the same card as mine slight difference than the other other evga 770 sc models as this has power block connectors 1 on top of the other not much info on the net regarding the pcb but from what i have found its the latest evga sc pcb revision ...

This is the same as mine

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?287856-EVGA-GTX770-SC-Dual-Bios-with-EK-VGA-Supremacy

So not sure what volt controller on mine would i have to strip to find out

Feel a little dumb asking but are they only certain volt controllers that allow extra juice to be pumped in

So far i am torn between getting for a replacement
gigibyte sc 3x
evga sc same as the one i have all ready
msi lighting
or
asus

Ta s


----------



## melodystyle2003

@harney i will answer according to what i have read and not from personal experience so far.
Known tools posted on this lovely site, can support the NCP4206 and CHL8318 only from all the voltage controllers (from now on just VC) used on gtx770.
MSI gaming and lighting are using these VCs, also evga sc acx too.
If you don't want to risk it, take the msi lighting.


----------



## marc68b

Hi Guys,

First of all thanks and congratulations for this excellent forum with such specials for High End Tuning Tips!

I have a ZOTAC GeForce GTX 770 AMP! Edition 2 GB card, and have downloaded the flash tool Ez3flash.zip as well as the read README file.

But I am unsure - on page 1 of the "[OFFICIAL] GTX 770 Owners Club - Threads" are different BIOS Files from different manufacturers and models available for download, however, not a BIOS of my card.

Therefore the following questions:

Do I need first a special BIOS file proper for my model?
... If I understand correctly, the flash tool itself modifies nothing, it flashes only the finished BIOS file itself!??

Or can someone create such a BIOS file for my card?

Or how can I create such a modified BIOS?

... With a HEX-Editor or a tool such as NiBiTor (a few years ago ...)?

Or is this the wrong model for OC/Bios flash and some things are locked?

Your help is VERY welcome - because if nothing works, I need not to buy an extra water cooler for the graphics card.









Best wishes
marc68


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @harney i will answer according to what i have read and not from personal experience so far.
> Known tools posted on this lovely site, can support the NCP4206 and CHL8318 only from all the voltage controllers (from now on just VC) used on gtx770.
> MSI gaming and lighting are using these VCs, also evga sc acx too.
> If you don't want to risk it, take the msi lighting.


CHL8318 is supported with Rbby258 ABVoltmod but you will need to follow this to make you voltage change
i did found a way to unlock voltage on MSI GTX 770 gaming or other
video guide :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452651/msi-gtx770-gaming-lighting-unlimited-voltage-unlock-guide
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> !!THIS Will Burn your CARD !!
> some how card like msi gaming some cards don't accept the Rbby258 ABVoltmod voltage send but they accept the unlock
> yet they the unlock from ZawarudoAB V3 don't work on them , but the packet send to change voltage do work
> you will need to move the TDP limit to apply the new voltage
> here's a video how to unlock voltage to unlimited
> you will need the 3 Mods to make this work !
> you will need AB 16 beta
> change the date to 13 december. to make it work
> and you will need the 1.3 V softmode unlocked
> let's go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> 
> so you will have to use the ZawarudoAB V3 to change value of voltage
> Rbby258 ABVoltmod : http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool
> ZawarudoAB V3 :http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-titan-to-gtx460-with-llc
> video " i hope you will like the music, i can't stop listening to this song":
> the back ground water fall is the Tvirus tank lava mod


----------



## harney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @harney i will answer according to what i have read and not from personal experience so far.
> Known tools posted on this lovely site, can support the NCP4206 and CHL8318 only from all the voltage controllers (from now on just VC) used on gtx770.
> MSI gaming and lighting are using these VCs, also evga sc acx too.
> If you don't want to risk it, take the msi lighting.


Thanks melody for this advice & others fantastic forum

I will be honest with you i have never liked msi products will not bore you with details but use to build alot of systems with there motherboards when gigabyte boards where not available and always had problems with some of the msi boards hence the reason of staying away from msi.....

But i must admit i do love the design of the lighting's pcb & to me seems a much better product in terms of components compared to the evga sc acx in terms of price ..i can pick-up a brand new lightning for £20 cheaper than the evga but i do love evga customer support and rma turnaround ...

so you can understand how torn apart i am in which one to go for...

I may just filp a coin and have done with it...









will see may order tomorrow now instead of Monday


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> i had a 1502 Mhz run under 1.350 V
> computer freezes after 10 s of 3d mark 11
> can any one explain why ?


Need more voltage







on my valley top run at 1515mhz i was at 1.485-1.490, have my notes at home.

1463mhz was 100% stable at 1.395v so it tells you how much voltage is needed to make the jump.

Im currently 24/7 at 1424mhz and 1.33v, while I'm on a h70 cooler, I wanted to test the stock cooler at that voltage and it stays in the 68c range at 80% fan, think my ambient was around 82F.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harney*
> 
> Thanks melody for this advice & others fantastic forum
> 
> I will be honest with you i have never liked msi products will not bore you with details but use to build alot of systems with there motherboards when gigabyte boards where not available and always had problems with some of the msi boards hence the reason of staying away from msi.....
> 
> But i must admit i do love the design of the lighting's pcb & to me seems a much better product in terms of components compared to the evga sc acx in terms of price ..i can pick-up a brand new lightning for £20 cheaper than the evga but i do love evga customer support and rma turnaround ...
> 
> so you can understand how torn apart i am in which one to go for...
> 
> I may just filp a coin and have done with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will see may order tomorrow now instead of Monday


Totally agree with you about the evga support.
I do have ordered the msi gtx770 now but the shop have not sent it so far and i asked them to cancel my order and refund me.
So i am between evga sc and lighting too, if not the r9 290 which was around +40€ in an offer which has expired but you can make a preorder at that price (though i dislike the brand of this offer, has terrible cs and i have a ac xtreme 3 waiting for it).


----------



## marc68b

Quote:


> i did found a way to unlock voltage on MSI GTX 770 gaming or other
> video guide :


... WOW!

... but crazy fast - for professionals no problem, i will have to look it again and again and again ...

Can this maybe help me to for my ZOTAC AMP! Edition?


----------



## 51L4

im so jelly.. wish I can get more volts form my asus DCUII


----------



## 66racer

So guys I want to ask for your appraisal before starting a thread on it. Im thinking about trying a gtx780 so means I will sell my 770. What would it be worth since it has no warranty but can do any voltage desired.

Currently 24/7 with 1424mhz/1.33v, stock 1.200v I think was 1320mhz.

Memory without heatsinks does 7900mhz, can bench at 8060mhz. I usually game at 7400mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> im so jelly.. wish I can get more volts form my asus DCUII


Yeah dude sadly the only way is to volt mod it (which is easy if you can solder) or buy a maximus extreme motherboard.

Voltage control and no memory cooling are my two cons for the asus but LOOOOOVE how well the card is built is the reason I have kept going with asus. Even at 1515mhz I had zero coil whine


----------



## harney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Totally agree with you about the evga support.
> I do have ordered the msi gtx770 now but the shop have not sent it so far and i asked them to cancel my order and refund me.
> So i am between evga sc and lighting too, if not the r9 290 which was around +40€ in an offer which has expired but you can make a preorder at that price (though i dislike the brand of this offer, has terrible cs and i have a ac xtreme 3 waiting for it).


So it looks like we are in the same boat re card choice

I too was looking at the r9 but i use cuda alot i could use open CL but not sure so about that so i am sticking with nvidia..also did not like the high wattage and heat these r9 do....but as a gaming card they look the part my advise is not get one with the stock cooler i think they ****ed up on that .....also there is alot of variation in bench speeds with the same cards from what i read that puts me off....

i have here in my pc the evga GeForce GTX 770 Dual SC w/ EVGA ACX Cooler 02G-P4-2776-KR

but like i said its getting returned on the 27th and so have to replace it quick but what i can tell you about this evga card i have the mem clocks to 8200mhz stable in heaven valley games & cuda adobe and runs super cool & quite the look of the card is nice too much better looking than the msi lighting but like i said before this evga will only let me put in another +40 on the core ......

I just basically want to get a card that i can mod with it later down the road and looking at the msi light it seems to be the one but a little put off how it looks and the low mem over clocks....

argh ....so may just get the same evga 02G-P4-2776-KR and hope it has the right voltage controller for future modding not sure.... but i have to make my mind up quick as i will be ordering tomorrow

ta s


----------



## blackhole2013

Just got the Zotac Geforce 770 its in the mail and I will get it X-mas eve . I sold My 7970 and switched to geforce I hope this card overclocks well whats the average core and memory clocks theses cards can do


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harney*
> 
> So it looks like we are in the same boat re card choice
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I too was looking at the r9 but i use cuda alot i could use open CL but not sure so about that so i am sticking with nvidia..also did not like the high wattage and heat these r9 do....but as a gaming card they look the part my advise is not get one with the stock cooler i think they ****ed up on that .....also there is alot of variation in bench speeds with the same cards from what i read that puts me off....
> 
> i have here in my pc the evga GeForce GTX 770 Dual SC w/ EVGA ACX Cooler 02G-P4-2776-KR
> 
> but like i said its getting returned on the 27th and so have to replace it quick but what i can tell you about this evga card i have the mem clocks to 8200mhz stable in heaven valley games & cuda adobe and runs super cool & quite the look of the card is nice too much better looking than the msi lighting but like i said before this evga will only let me put in another +40 on the core ......
> 
> I just basically want to get a card that i can mod with it later down the road and looking at the msi light it seems to be the one but a little put off how it looks and the low mem over clocks....
> 
> argh ....so may just get the same evga 02G-P4-2776-KR and hope it has the right voltage controller for future modding not sure.... but i have to make my mind up quick as i will be ordering tomorrow
> 
> ta s


I would get the reference GTX 780 over a non-reference GTX 770 if you are willing to spend a little more OCing will only get you so far I would rather run stock than trying to OC to the next level
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So guys I want to ask for your appraisal before starting a thread on it. Im thinking about trying a gtx780 so means I will sell my 770. What would it be worth since it has no warranty but can do any voltage desired.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Currently 24/7 with 1424mhz/1.33v, stock 1.200v I think was 1320mhz.
> 
> Memory without heatsinks does 7900mhz, can bench at 8060mhz. I usually game at 7400mhz.
> Yeah dude sadly the only way is to volt mod it (which is easy if you can solder) or buy a maximus extreme motherboard.
> 
> Voltage control and no memory cooling are my two cons for the asus but LOOOOOVE how well the card is built is the reason I have kept going with asus. Even at 1515mhz I had zero coil whine


is this for pure curiosity I have been looking too but I am kind of weighing up the expense vs gain I am not sure it would be worth it unless you go for a 780ti.
Personally I would SLI if you actually need the performance boost.
I was meaning to share this I thought of your old case and pot mount when I seen this.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I would get the reference GTX 780 over a non-reference GTX 770 if you are willing to spend a little more OCing will only get you so far I would rather run stock than trying to OC to the next level
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> is this for pure curiosity I have been looking too but I am kind of weighing up the expense vs gain I am not sure it would be worth it unless you go for a 780ti.
> Personally I would SLI if you actually need the performance boost.
> I was meaning to share this I thought of your old case and pot mount when I seen this.


Lol yeah the pot was mounted in the back. Im more in the wanting to try new hardware phase. I only play bf4 on 1080p and the 770 does great on it, but I mostly just want to try a new card and have fun finding its limit and all, then enjoy the extra boost in fps.

I was thinking of even waiting for a used asus 780 to come up so I can volt mod that one too but the only one listed is as a trade and he hasnt responded to a dollar amount when pm'ed.

780ti is out of my price range, while I eventually would like a higher res monitor, right now I cant justify paying that much while on 1080/120hz.

I thought of sli but am more interested in a whole new gpu rather than another 770.


----------



## feznz

I have been curious to how a volt modded 780 dcuii would OC I not sure I've seen any submissions in valley
I think I am settled for next gen cards for now but I might not be able resist that itch but I have always have in the past.
I started with a 880 GTX - GTX 275- GTX 580 - GTX 770 so with this pattern I will have to wait for GTX 880 to come out.


----------



## starteos

Hello from mexico I share my results from this my first post









GPUZ: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eabx2/
CPUZ: http://valid.canardpc.com/dmr1mh

3DMARK2011
Graphics Score 10804
Physics Score 6822
Combined Score 6357

Saludos bandera!


----------



## mgriffen

Hey i'm looking for a backplate for my Windforce GTX 770. Anyone seen this out there anywhere?
(It is NOT a reference pcb)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgriffen*
> 
> Hey i'm looking for a backplate for my Windforce GTX 770. Anyone seen this out there anywhere?
> (It is NOT a reference pcb)


No I havent but you can make one out of lexan from a hobby shop if you want the looks of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I have been curious to how a volt modded 780 dcuii would OC I not sure I've seen any submissions in valley
> I think I am settled for next gen cards for now but I might not be able resist that itch but I have always have in the past.
> I started with a 880 GTX - GTX 275- GTX 580 - GTX 770 so with this pattern I will have to wait for GTX 880 to come out.


Yeah part of me wants to wait till 8xx series but I am getting the gpu bug again. My gpu history got a little interesting maybe starting 3yrs ago haha. Gts450, gtx560ti then sli, gtx 570, gtx 670, gtx 650ti, gtx 660, gtx 770.

I was tempted to just blow the bank and get a 780ti since I have yet to own the highest model of a series but if I get a 780 and get bored, at least I still can go up to a 780ti later.


----------



## harney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I would get the reference GTX 780 over a non-reference GTX 770 if you are willing to spend a little more OCing will only get you so far I would rather run stock than trying to OC to the next level
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> is this for pure curiosity I have been looking too but I am kind of weighing up the expense vs gain I am not sure it would be worth it unless you go for a 780ti.
> Personally I would SLI if you actually need the performance boost.
> I was meaning to share this I thought of your old case and pot mount when I seen this.


Wish i could afford a ref 780 but that's a little too much wife would kill me as its a Xmas gift ......

Was going to get a msi lightning @ £251 new but i have never really liked msi more so there motherboards ect ...so managed to pick-up another Evga gtx 770 acx sc dual bios for £264 with latest rev pcb with the correct volt reg for modding ect to replace the one that's going back to scan which i will never shop there again period......

ta s


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harney*
> 
> Thanks melody for this advice & others fantastic forum
> 
> I will be honest with you i have never liked msi products will not bore you with details but use to build alot of systems with there motherboards when gigabyte boards where not available and always had problems with some of the msi boards hence the reason of staying away from msi.....
> 
> But i must admit i do love the design of the lighting's pcb & to me seems a much better product in terms of components compared to the evga sc acx in terms of price ..i can pick-up a brand new lightning for £20 cheaper than the evga but i do love evga customer support and rma turnaround ...
> 
> so you can understand how torn apart i am in which one to go for...
> 
> I may just filp a coin and have done with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will see may order tomorrow now instead of Monday


MSI motherboards for x58 & p67 were pretty mediocre, the p67 gd65 overclocked as well as other boards, but it kinda sucked for overclock recovery on a failed overclock.
The z77, z87 & x79 boards have been good though, the higher end boards are comparable to other brand high end.

MSI high end gpus on the other hand are usually right at the top end, frequently being the cards to beat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So guys I want to ask for your appraisal before starting a thread on it. Im thinking about trying a gtx780 so means I will sell my 770. What would it be worth since it has no warranty but can do any voltage desired.
> 
> Currently 24/7 with 1424mhz/1.33v, stock 1.200v I think was 1320mhz.
> 
> Memory without heatsinks does 7900mhz, can bench at 8060mhz. I usually game at 7400mhz.
> Yeah dude sadly the only way is to volt mod it (which is easy if you can solder) or buy a maximus extreme motherboard.
> 
> Voltage control and no memory cooling are my two cons for the asus but LOOOOOVE how well the card is built is the reason I have kept going with asus. Even at 1515mhz I had zero coil whine


The memory cooling isn't really an issue, I used to spend time with memory heatsinks when using aftermarket air & universal water blocks. When I got the gtx 580 dcuII with no memory heatsinks, & that card had the highest memory clocks of the 5 x 580s I had, that I stopped heatsinking memory.
With new cards I test on the stock cooling (memory heatsinked), & then normally water with universal block & ln2 without. I haven't seen a card yet that OCs memory better with heatsinks, & have had one where the memory OCed better when I pulled the heatsink off.


----------



## staisman

Ok after two days playing with my BIOS I managed to get stable @1345 my Gigabyte 770 GTX OC.




This is without any volt mode done to the card. What is very interesting I found that I can change only Max TDP value, if I change default value then my card never gets to 1.212V. That's why I have now 166% Power. If anyone want I can upload my BIOS here.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> MSI motherboards for x58 & p67 were pretty mediocre, the p67 gd65 overclocked as well as other boards, but it kinda sucked for overclock recovery on a failed overclock.
> The z77, z87 & x79 boards have been good though, the higher end boards are comparable to other brand high end.
> 
> MSI high end gpus on the other hand are usually right at the top end, frequently being the cards to beat.
> The memory cooling isn't really an issue, I used to spend time with memory heatsinks when using aftermarket air & universal water blocks. When I got the gtx 580 dcuII with no memory heatsinks, & that card had the highest memory clocks of the 5 x 580s I had, that I stopped heatsinking memory.
> With new cards I test on the stock cooling (memory heatsinked), & then normally water with universal block & ln2 without. I haven't seen a card yet that OCs memory better with heatsinks, & have had one where the memory OCed better when I pulled the heatsink off.


I have heard this before but it clearly helped me out on my memory, granted that was in the little oven called a tj08e, but I could BARELY finish a valley run with 8000mhz, really 7900mhz was game stable. With the heatsinks I could game at 8000mhz and bench with a peak of 8070mhz.

Now that I have my card on a test bench though, I can finish runs at 8000mhz (edit: without heatsinks). Gaming the memory peaks at about 54-56c at 7400mhz, previously in the tj08e without heatsinks, the modules got up to 68-70c.

Im just using a budget IR temp gun. So maybe heatsinks dont matter in cases with good air circulation. Its partially why I had to ditch the tj08e. I loved its size but the thing was a little oven when your pushing max 24/7 overclocks


----------



## Jetlitheone

Got a gaming gtx 770 and a lighting. Anyway to have the clock speeds match and or overclock? Literally can't get +10mhz on the gpu. Not experienced with sli at all. Thanks guys


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> Got a gaming gtx 770 and a lighting. Anyway to have the clock speeds match and or overclock? Literally can't get +10mhz on the gpu. Not experienced with sli at all. Thanks guys


I use AB beta 16 with 1.3v soft mod to OC my cards. Make sure you have the synchronized option checked to apply setting for both cards. What OC program are you using?


----------



## Buxty

Got my new baby yesterday











Just wondering if anyone could help me out, I was playing Stacraft II:HoS yesterday and while i play I use Afterburners OSD. It was showing me similar frames per second as my old 7870XT, and was showing that the GTX770 was running at 67% load at the top end of things. In most games though it was solidly running at 50% load.

Is that normal for the card to not run itself at full unless it needs to? I'm not overly bothered as it runs silently, cool and still takes anything the game offers, I just wanted to know for the future









EDIT: Using latest drivers, from GeForce Experience and no changes to card BIOS or clocks.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Got my new baby yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone could help me out, I was playing Stacraft II:HoS yesterday and while i play I use Afterburners OSD. It was showing me similar frames per second as my old 7870XT, and was showing that the GTX770 was running at 67% load at the top end of things. In most games though it was solidly running at 50% load.
> 
> Is that normal for the card to not run itself at full unless it needs to? I'm not overly bothered as it runs silently, cool and still takes anything the game offers, I just wanted to know for the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Using latest drivers, from GeForce Experience and no changes to card BIOS or clocks.


Perhaps you have vsync on?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Perhaps you have vsync on?


Checked that


----------



## harney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Got my new baby yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone could help me out, I was playing Stacraft II:HoS yesterday and while i play I use Afterburners OSD. It was showing me similar frames per second as my old 7870XT, and was showing that the GTX770 was running at 67% load at the top end of things. In most games though it was solidly running at 50% load.
> 
> Is that normal for the card to not run itself at full unless it needs to? I'm not overly bothered as it runs silently, cool and still takes anything the game offers, I just wanted to know for the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Using latest drivers, from GeForce Experience and no changes to card BIOS or clocks.


New card Clean Install of windows that's how i like to do it and especially if the system had an ati amd card in before ...but if you are not able too or can not be bothered then make sure you driver sweep up.....


----------



## Jetlitheone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> I use AB beta 16 with 1.3v soft mod to OC my cards. Make sure you have the synchronized option checked to apply setting for both cards. What OC program are you using?


Msi afterburner no tweaks or anything though. Where do I get that tweak?

Is it normal for my cards to be at 30% tdp idle ? Overclocking my monitor so idk...


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harney*
> 
> New card Clean Install of windows that's how i like to do it and especially if the system had an ati amd card in before ...but if you are not able too or can not be bothered then make sure you driver sweep up.....


That might be a good idea to be honest, i never know what those crappy AMD drivers did to my rig. Just seems weird that a conflict (if thats what it is) could make the card behave like that.

EDIT: Looking at Afterburner graphs its showing that the max usage on the card is 30% after I reinstalled AB to clear any remaining AMD settings on that program. Any tips?


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> Msi afterburner no tweaks or anything though. Where do I get that tweak?
> 
> Is it normal for my cards to be at 30% tdp idle ? Overclocking my monitor so idk...


The 1.3V soft mod? http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/13450_50#post_20635197


----------



## jorgitin02

Guys i need some help, first of all this is my first nvidia card and im very impressed i bought a gigabyte 770 4gb for my girlfriend pc and it's very fast even compared to my unlocked r9 290, now i've been trying to do some mild oc on the card but when i flash the custom bios for my card i lose the power limit% slide. is there any fix for this ?


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> Guys i need some help, first of all this is my first nvidia card and im very impressed i bought a gigabyte 770 4gb for my girlfriend pc and it's very fast even compared to my unlocked r9 290, now i've been trying to do some mild oc on the card but when i flash the custom bios for my card i lose the power limit% slide. is there any fix for this ?


GTX 770 4GB or windforce GTX 770 oc 4 GB ??
GTX 770 4GB stock :
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/146080/gigabyte-gtx770-4096-130717.html
windforce GTX 770 oc 4 GB
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/142909/gigabyte-gtx770-4096-130607.html

try to identify your card before download


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> GTX 770 4GB or windforce GTX 770 oc 4 GB ??
> GTX 770 4GB stock :
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/146080/gigabyte-gtx770-4096-130717.html
> windforce GTX 770 oc 4 GB
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/142909/gigabyte-gtx770-4096-130607.html
> 
> try to identify your card before download


i have the first one


----------



## HitMe

this ?


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> 
> this ?


nope this one http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GDDR5-4GB-WINDFORCE-Graphics-GV-N770OC-4GD/dp/B00CU9GOAO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1387755937&sr=8-3&keywords=770


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> nope this one http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GDDR5-4GB-WINDFORCE-Graphics-GV-N770OC-4GD/dp/B00CU9GOAO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1387755937&sr=8-3&keywords=770


this is your original bios
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/142909/gigabyte-gtx770-4096-130607.html


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> this is your original bios
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/142909/gigabyte-gtx770-4096-130607.html


so i should flash that one and then the modded one ?


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> so i should flash that one and then the modded one ?


Mod this bois with Kepler Bios Tweaker V1.26
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
i hope it work


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> Mod this bois with Kepler Bios Tweaker V1.26
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
> i hope it work


thanks a lot, im going to try that and will report back.


----------



## jorgitin02

looks like gigabyte locked their cards, no luck with that mod.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like gigabyte locked their cards, no luck with that mod.


how do want me to mod the bios ?


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> how do want me to mod the bios ?


i dont think it's possible, whenever i flash a modded bios to this card i lose Power limit%, TDP% in gpu-z and all voltage control it's so weird.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> i dont think it's possible, whenever i flash a modded bios to this card i lose Power limit%, TDP% in gpu-z and all voltage control it's so weird.


give me the clock you want
i will try


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> give me the clock you want
> i will try


i dont know bro, anything higher than this will be awesome.



that is my limit on stock volt with + 138% power limit.


----------



## jorgitin02

try modding this version of the bios, http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/146080/gigabyte-gtx770-4096-130717.html the oc one gave me some weird error on gpu-z


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> i dont know bro, anything higher than this will be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> that is my limit on stock volt with + 138% power limit.


TDP "power " 155 %
Ram 3725 mhz
core base 1150 mhz
boost 1250 mhz

how to flash :
run EZflash.bat
3 = flash normal
SLI :
5 = Flash GPU #1
6 = Flash GPU #2

y to confirme flash









bios.zip 711k .zip file


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> TDP "power " 155 %
> Ram 3725 mhz
> core base 1150 mhz
> boost 1250 mhz
> 
> how to flash :
> run EZflash.bat
> 3 = flash normal
> SLI :
> 5 = Flash GPU #1
> 6 = Flash GPU #2
> 
> y to confirme flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bios.zip 711k .zip file


ok i flashed the bios and now afterburner will let me go over the 138% power limit but it wont go over 74% in gpu-z


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> ok i flashed the bios and now afterburner will let me go over the 138% power limit but it wont go over 74% in gpu-z


you will need to increase clock and voltage
your card can oc more


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> you will need to increase clock and voltage
> your card can oc more


i can't increase voltage man im locked to 1.2 anything beyond what i posted in my last gpu-z screenshot will crash.
im 90% sure it's this card, i've read that gigabyte locks voltages.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> i can't increase voltage man im locked to 1.2 anything beyond what i posted in my last gpu-z screenshot will crash.
> im 90% sure it's this card, i've read that gigabyte locks voltages.


you will need msi afterburner 16 beta or 15
set date to 13/12/2013
and do the softmod
you card is NCP4208


try the 16 beta


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> you will need msi afterburner 16 beta or 15
> set date to 13/12/2013
> and do the softmod
> you card is NCP4208
> 
> 
> try the 16 beta


dude you're a genius ill try that and i'll report back thanks a bunch for your help man really.


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> you will need msi afterburner 16 beta or 15
> set date to 13/12/2013
> and do the softmod
> you card is NCP4208
> 
> 
> try the 16 beta


both of the mods you posted on the link with the keplerbiotweaker dont work on ncp4208 onky on ncp4206


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> both of the mods you posted on the link with the keplerbiotweaker dont work on ncp4208 onky on ncp4206


pm me
i woulb be happy to help you via team viewer


----------



## ADHDadditiv

I couldn't validate with GPU-Z mainly because I found this at work, so I hope pics from my build log will be enough.

2x Galaxy GTX 770 HOF
Stock Clocks (Trying to get CPU stable first)


----------



## starteos

Hi I still do not see me on the list of the holders of the 770GTX card that I need?


----------



## Allgeiert24

I just got the MSI TF N770 2gb version and I was wonder which modded BIOS I am supposed to be using?

MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom
MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.zip 58k .zip file

MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom
MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.zip 58k .zip file

I am assuming it is the first but I just want to be sure.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allgeiert24*
> 
> I just got the MSI TF N770 2gb version and I was wonder which modded BIOS I am supposed to be using?
> 
> MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom
> MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> I am assuming it is the first but I just want to be sure.


color red . ? or gray


----------



## Allgeiert24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> color red . ? or gray


The card is black with red at the top, the picture is on my sig rig.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allgeiert24*
> 
> The card is black with red at the top, the picture is on my sig rig.


MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.zip 58k .zip file
not the 2GB


----------



## Allgeiert24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.zip 58k .zip file
> not the 2GB


Thank you!


----------



## LassMiranda

Hello,

i hope someone can help me. I bought this week a new GTX 770 from Galaxy. I use now an MK-26 with Silent Wings 2 140 PWM. The problem now: the fans runs full speed (~1000 rpm);
despite 37% fan speed from graphic card.
I tried to flash the bios with "KeplerBiosTweaker v1.25" and "nvflash windows 5.142" for a new speed range. Unfortunately, i can not be changed the range with MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision X. How can i change the range of an GTX 770 Bios?
I need a range from 10% to ~65%.....


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LassMiranda*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i hope someone can help me. I bought this week a new GTX 770 from Galaxy. I use now an MK-26 with Silent Wings 2 140 PWM. The problem now: the fans runs full speed (~1000 rpm);
> despite 37% fan speed from graphic card.
> I tried to flash the bios with "KeplerBiosTweaker v1.25" and "nvflash windows 5.142" for a new speed range. Unfortunately, i can not be changed the range with MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision X. How can i change the range of an GTX 770 Bios?
> I need a range from 10% to ~65%.....


did you connect the blue PWM wire to the card Fan plug ?
if the fan is PWM you will find 4 pins plug
if your fan have 3 pins plug or the PWM is not connected to the card
then flashing your bios or changing speed will never take effect on this fans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> both of the mods you posted on the link with the keplerbiotweaker dont work on ncp4208 onky on ncp4206






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Finished my VOLT MOD GUIDE AND LLC DISABLE! Will be in my SIG and in the first page of 780/780Ti Owners Clubo and in T.O.C. if Alatar seems fit to be, for everyone that needs it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOLT MOD
> 
> Go to Program files (x86) and locate MsiAfterburner folder and press "shift" and right click on the MsiAfterburner folder:
> 
> 
> 
> click "open command window here"
> Insert these commands (one or the other depends on your card) without the commas:"msiafterburner /ri4,20,99" or "msiafterburner /ri3,20,99"
> IF you run multi card you have to run both commands like this:
> 
> "msiafterburner /*sg0* /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg0 /ri4,20,99"
> "msiafterburner /*sg1* /ri3,20,99" or "msiafterburner /sg1 /ri4,20,99"
> 
> 
> 
> if it return "41" you may have unlocked the 1.3v
> 
> Now go to profiles folder inside Afterburner folder :
> 
> 
> 
> Now open the: VEN_10DE&DEV_1004&SUBSYS_27843842&REV_A1&BUS_3&DEV_0&FN_0.... files inside the profiles folder and add
> these lines:
> 
> [settings]
> 
> VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h
> 
> 
> 
> now save and close notepad and restart Afterburner, it will ask you to reboot, if not go back and redo the guide as you failed to do some step!
> 
> LLC HACK
> 
> Download the LLC hack:*SKYN3T TITAN/780 LLC DISABLE COLD BOOT FIX*,press windows key + R,
> 
> 
> 
> Type SHELL:STARTUP into the start/search field and press ENTER
> 
> Unzip it to the start up folder you just opened!
> 
> Double click LLC-0.EXE! from now on everytime you start your computer this exe will execute and disable the LLC for your cards!
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed


REP + OccamRazor for the softmod


----------



## LassMiranda

Yes, i connected the pwm wire to my card. I tested onlay some different pwm fans from Alpenföhn, BeQuiet, Noiseblocker. All fans runs min with ~1200 rpm. i could flash the Gigabyte GTX 770 bios to my crad. Here was the min. range 17%. The SW2 fans runs here with ~720 rpm.
So i need a bios with a range ~10-65%.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LassMiranda*
> 
> Yes, i connected the pwm wire to my card. I tested onlay some different pwm fans from Alpenföhn, BeQuiet, Noiseblocker. All fans runs min with ~1200 rpm. i could flash the Gigabyte GTX 770 bios to my crad. Here was the min. range 17%. The SW2 fans runs here with ~720 rpm.
> So i need a bios with a range ~10-65%.


try to add a small resistor to the wire
that will make 50 % 500 RPM
and 100 % is 1000 RPM
a potentiometer will be fine i don't know how much is the value to that
but flashing your card to 10 % is very low
connect your blue wire to GND and see how much is the RPM


----------



## LassMiranda

Doesnt work. I used a 7V adapter and the fan speed and pwm signal from the graphic card. Here runs the fans with ~600 rpm (37%). Also here nothing can be changed.
So i need the change in the bios....
Or did u mean a rpm signal resistor?

*edit: To change the pwm signal doesnt work.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LassMiranda*
> 
> Doesnt work. I used a 7V adapter and the fan speed and pwm signal from the graphic card. Here runs the fans with ~600 rpm (37%). Also here nothing can be changed.
> So i need the change in the bios....
> Or did u mean a rpm signal resistor?
> 
> *edit: To change the pwm signal doesnt work.


you will need to give the RPM to the card
did you plug the third pin of fan to the card
the card can't tell how much RPM
something is wrong can you tell me what did you used to connect fans to the card ?


----------



## LassMiranda

I take strom (+,-) from a 12V, 7V or 5V IDE-adapter (how like this http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/D-Type-4-Pin-IDE-male-to-4-way-12v-5v-7v-Power-Connector-Adapter-Cable/541943814.html). I tap the fan speed and the pwm signal from the video card. The podi is between the pwm cable (connected in series).
Do u can show me ur wiring diagram?


----------



## CiBi

Look what Santa brought...


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> Look what Santa brought...


That reminds me, Santa brought me these last week.




Also

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> That reminds me, Santa brought me these last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


That reminds me, I brought myself these last week












Happy Overclocking Everyone !!!


----------



## harney

Merry Xmas


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LassMiranda*
> 
> I take strom (+,-) from a 12V, 7V or 5V IDE-adapter (how like this http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/D-Type-4-Pin-IDE-male-to-4-way-12v-5v-7v-Power-Connector-Adapter-Cable/541943814.html). I tap the fan speed and the pwm signal from the video card. The podi is between the pwm cable (connected in series).
> Do u can show me ur wiring diagram?


thats not PWM try this :


----------



## LassMiranda

Oh yes. I used it so, how u show me. I connected the pwm and rmp cable with my video card and the 12V and gnd cable with an 12V, 7V or 5V adapter.
But i need a change in the fan speed range or an pwm adapter for a low pwm signal from my card..


----------



## omgsosluuw

Hey guys,

Didn't want to open a new thread since this one is has full of knowledgeable people. I currently have a 660Ti that I bought from Best Buy back in August. So far it has worked wonderful with no problems. With BF4, I can do 1080p 2xaa and have playable frames.
if I upgrade to a 770, will this be a considerable upgrade or sort of meh sidegrade? Or is it too late at this stage knowing that NV will have some new cards next year?

My CPU is a 4770K, if that matters.

Id love to hear some thoughts on this.

Thanks!


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omgsosluuw*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Didn't want to open a new thread since this one is has full of knowledgeable people. I currently have a 660Ti that I bought from Best Buy back in August. So far it has worked wonderful with no problems. With BF4, I can do 1080p 2xaa and have playable frames.
> if I upgrade to a 770, will this be a considerable upgrade or sort of meh sidegrade? Or is it too late at this stage knowing that NV will have some new cards next year?
> 
> My CPU is a 4770K, if that matters.
> 
> Id love to hear some thoughts on this.
> 
> Thanks!


GTX 770 is literally a considerably overclocked GTX 680 so if you can sell your 660ti for a decent price it would be worth it.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> That reminds me, I brought myself these last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Overclocking Everyone !!!


Lol i only have one. Any bios or hack for the 770 Classified? On LN2 bios but if theres a softmod available for it, id like to know


----------



## harney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omgsosluuw*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Didn't want to open a new thread since this one is has full of knowledgeable people. I currently have a 660Ti that I bought from Best Buy back in August. So far it has worked wonderful with no problems. With BF4, I can do 1080p 2xaa and have playable frames.
> if I upgrade to a 770, will this be a considerable upgrade or sort of meh sidegrade? Or is it too late at this stage knowing that NV will have some new cards next year?
> 
> My CPU is a 4770K, if that matters.
> 
> Id love to hear some thoughts on this.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.hwcompare.com/14631/geforce-gtx-660-ti-vs-geforce-gtx-770/


----------



## ace ventura069

merry Xmas to everyone


----------



## dervladimir

What do you say, normal results?
 
&#8230;further overclock rests on the voltage :/


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> What do you say, normal results?
> 
> &#8230;further overclock rests on the voltage :/


if it's on air thats good








try the voltage unlock to 1.4 - 1.5 v
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452651/video-unlock-all-gtx770-unlimited-voltage-unlock-guide
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LassMiranda*
> 
> Oh yes. I used it so, how u show me. I connected the pwm and rmp cable with my video card and the 12V and gnd cable with an 12V, 7V or 5V adapter.
> But i need a change in the fan speed range or an pwm adapter for a low pwm signal from my card..


try to add a small resistor to the PWM
this will lower your PWM signal
but you will need to test how much Ohm that cable need , you will find this resistor in old sound speakers , old mouse , do not use the one from PSU they have high resistance


IF you need yo know your lowest Speed with that fan connect the blue wire into GND " black wire or the computer case "


----------



## dervladimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> if it's on air thats good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try the voltage unlock to 1.4 - 1.5 v
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452651/video-unlock-all-gtx770-unlimited-voltage-unlock-guide


No air - only H2O
Thanks for the link, but I'm afraid to kill the card... is it safe method?


----------



## LucentSky

Count me in as proud owner of GIGABYTE GV-N770OC-4GD GeForce GTX 770 4GB.

(Proof)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wnknn/


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> No air - only H2O
> Thanks for the link, but I'm afraid to kill the card... is it safe method?


no , your card hit the 47 °c
i need to know what cooling you are using ?


----------



## dervladimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> no , your card hit the 47 °c


excellent, try the weekend
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> i need to know what cooling you are using ?


all info about my water cooling in signature, but after NY will change 1x 480х60 rad to 1х 360х45/60 and 1x 280x60/80


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> excellent, try the weekend
> all info about my water cooling in signature, but after NY will change 1x 480х60 rad to 1х 360х45/60 and 1x 280x60/80


"EK-Supremacy • EK-FC680 GTX Lightning • Laing DDC-Pumpe • EK-DDC X-TOP • Water Tank Z-Multi • EK-CSQ Fitting • EK-PSC Adapter 90°/45° • Copper Radiator Quad with EK-UNI RAD Holder with 4x Scythe Gentle Typhoon • Feser Tube - UV RED"
you mean this no one can see it , i don't :

try to make a separate loop for gpu
my 2 GTx 770 35°c underload 25-24 ambient temperature
i'm using H100 H80 rads + 2 x accelero hybrid rads

whats your ambient temperature ?
a good cooling formula :
ambient temperature + 10 °c = load temps


----------



## LassMiranda

It doesnt woks. I cant change the pwm signal with an resistor.....


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LassMiranda*
> 
> It doesnt woks. I cant change the pwm signal with an resistor.....


the resistor will not change the signal it will lower it
here's how the PWM works

FAN have 4 wires :
GND
12 V
RPM
PWM
the speed of fan change depending on THE GND connection to that PWM wire :
when the PWM is not connected to anything the fan will run 100 %
when the PWM is connected to the GND ( any black wire or case body) the fun will run on the lowest speed

here's how the GPU PWM works or MB PWM fans :

when you put 10 % 20 30 ...ect
A build in adjestible resistor , thru digital signal change the resistance of the connection to the PWM pin in the card
to match the speed

when you put 100 % the connection will be theoretically blocked
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

Now let's get to your card :

you have installed a normal Fan PWM to the gpu
and this GPU have different PWM signal that run with higher values , and will make the faun RUN Full speed no matter what you do

so example : when you put 50 % the card run 1000 RPM which is high







and produce noise

trying the 7V or 5 V is useless
the fan will not change speed
i will explain why :
puttin 50 % or 100 % or 30 % will make the fun run at 100 %
because the fan is set to run at lower value

value send by card : 30-100% > the max operation PWM signal

so if you find the right resistor you will make the value send by card lower and compatible with the PWM Fan signal

_________________________________________________________________________________________

if that don't work my friend , i think something is wrong with the PWM wire

PLZZZ for the last TIME i will say this in HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE

CONNECT THE FAN PWM WIRE TO the CASE BODY OR A GND WIRE

IF THE FAN DROP THE SPEED THAT THE PWM IS FINE
TRY THIS PLZZ

next time i will Write in GODZILLA









PS TRY TO TAKE Some photos before you do this , i need to make sure if the wire is the PWM .


----------



## Buxty

Can anyone recommend a good (preferably free) benchmark i can run to make sure my card is running like it should at factory OC?


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good (preferably free) benchmark i can run to make sure my card is running like it should at factory OC?


unigine heaven or valley benchmark








http://unigine.com/products/benchmarks/


----------



## LassMiranda

The fan stpped, if i connected the fan pwm to gnd


----------



## Yungbenny911

Happy New Years in advance! I've been in Nigeria for the holiday with my family, but i'll be back in January. I'm happy you guys are helping each other out, and keeping the club alive. Make the most out of your holidays!









*CLUB UPDATE*

*245 Members and counting







*


----------



## Peanuts4

So at this point should I wait for GTX 780s to go on sale / go for a Maxwell card, I'm considering a GTX 770 on sale for $320. With so many people in threads saying to go 780 over 770 I'm definitely unsure. Also not sure if the 770 is really worth the $80-100 over the 760?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So at this point should I wait for GTX 780s to go on sale / go for a Maxwell card, I'm considering a GTX 770 on sale for $320. With so many people in threads saying to go 780 over 770 I'm definitely unsure. Also not sure if the 770 is really worth the $80-100 over the 760?


I am having same thoughts. Haven't decided too, on same concern.
Dual gtx760 or single gtx770 or gtx780 (evga all) or to wait for a r9 290 for same price as the gtx770.
Personally i tend to go to one gtx770 and wait for the maxwell.


----------



## Wihglah

Just ordered an MSI Lightening, it should be with me by Monday-ish. I read up to post two hundred or so - then skipped ahead. Anything I should know?

Also - is there any mileage in replacing the TIM?


----------



## LucentSky

Update guys, just got my other one in the mail along an Asus Crosshair Formula Z, a pair of Corsair AF120, and a new psu AX860 to power those beast. Will post a few benchmarks after I finish adjusting everything.


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Just ordered an MSI Lightening, it should be with me by Monday-ish. I read up to post two hundred or so - then skipped ahead. Anything I should know?
> 
> Also - is there any mileage in replacing the TIM?


I'm not sure what you mean by mileage, but you'll be voiding the warranty - every Lightning 770 has a 'warranty void if removed' sticker on one of the screws that is necessary to unscrew if you want to take the cooler off/replace the TIM..

Kinda sucks, but Oh well, it is a good card despite this little shortcoming


----------



## Peanuts4

Is this right? This can't be right.... This review shows only 2-5 fps difference in many of the benchmarks between the 760 and the 770 http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/msi-geforce-gtx-760-hawk_8.html#sect1


----------



## feznz

reference 770 vs 760 black hawk edition it makes sense


----------



## hmateyiwai

You're just 2715 points lower than my previous 660 SLI score... My 660's were clocked at 1293Mhz each


----------



## fedegirabel

Hello people! I wonder if you could give me one of the unlocked bios gtx 770 lightning and not get pass the values ​​of 109% power and no limit on the +12 mV voltage control. I would greatly appreciate if you would have an unlocked bios vga of this and I apologize for my bad English spoken.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Is this right? This can't be right.... This review shows only 2-5 fps difference in many of the benchmarks between the 760 and the 770 http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/msi-geforce-gtx-760-hawk_8.html#sect1


thats a 1046 Mhz GTX 770
the benchmark is cheaty *****

most of GTX 770 in this thread are 1200 MHZ some are 1410 MHZ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by mileage, but you'll be voiding the warranty - every Lightning 770 has a 'warranty void if removed' sticker on one of the screws that is necessary to unscrew if you want to take the cooler off/replace the TIM..
> 
> Kinda sucks, but Oh well, it is a good card despite this little shortcoming


or he could use a Razor Blades to removed' the sticker


----------



## blackhole2013

Is this normal I have just gotten a Zotac 770 clocks 1059/1753 boost 1111 which makes the boost 53 mhz more but for some reason if I overclock the card to lets say 1150 the boost shoots all the way up to 1267 mhz which makes the boost clock 117 mhz .. Is this normal why does the boost clock up so high when overclocked which makes my card freeze cause its to high ...


----------



## dervladimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> try to make a separate loop for gpu


yep, I plan to make two loops on GPU (280x60/80 rad) and CPU+Mobo+RAM (360х45/60 rad)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> whats your ambient temperature ?


not exactly say, about ~20°C +/-&#8230; idle temps:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> ambient temperature + 10 °c = load temps


will know


----------



## Peanuts4

Should I pick up a MSI 770 for $320, 760 for $239, or just go all out and get a 780? Or wait for Maxwell guys?


----------



## LucentSky

Get a 770.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Just snagged a 4gb evga 770 for $350. Got the 4 gig so I don't run out of oomph if I decide to SLI. Now just gotta wait a week till it finally gets up here to alaska.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> yep, I plan to make two loops on GPU (280x60/80 rad) and CPU+Mobo+RAM (360х45/60 rad)
> not exactly say, about ~20°C +/-&#8230; idle temps:
> 
> will know


add a 360 rad for the Gpu , and you can add one more GTX 770 the 360 rad will handle it








use DDC 18 W pump

and pull/push every rad


----------



## LucentSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> Just snagged a 4gb evga 770 for $350. Got the 4 gig so I don't run out of oomph if I decide to SLI. Now just gotta wait a week till it finally gets up here to alaska.


Nice choice on the 4gb version I had to get myself another to sli, so far so good.


----------



## d0mini

Ooh I hadn't thought of that.. I might just have some razor blades to give that a go with...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> No air - only H2O
> Thanks for the link, but I'm afraid to kill the card... is it safe method?


I have done a few hours of gaming at 1.399v (1.4 lol) and benched at 1.49v but the power target was my limit. 1515mhz at 1.487v I think was my top valley run. Been gaming at 1424mhz at 1.33v for several hours as well. Card was purchased at launch and still ticking


----------



## dervladimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have done a few hours of gaming at 1.399v (1.4 lol) and benched at 1.49v but the power target was my limit. 1515mhz at 1.487v I think was my top valley run. Been gaming at 1424mhz at 1.33v for several hours as well. Card was purchased at launch and still ticking


glad to hear it&#8230; will overclock further


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have done a few hours of gaming at 1.399v (1.4 lol) and benched at 1.49v but the power target was my limit. 1515mhz at 1.487v I think was my top valley run. Been gaming at 1424mhz at 1.33v for several hours as well. Card was purchased at launch and still ticking


that card will still fine as long as you cool the VRM
i don't have the guts to do 1.5 GHZ
it's nice to see someone did give it a try








PS: some did hit the 1.585 GHZ with watercooling
this card is have the best OC potentials i have ever seen

GTX 770 is the best card . i love it


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> glad to hear it&#8230; will overclock further


As always do at your own risk but my experience was the GPU was able to handle it. Have fun








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> that card will still fine as long as you cool the VRM
> i don't have the guts to do 1.5 GHZ
> it's nice to see someone did give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: some did hit the 1.585 GHZ with watercooling
> this card is have the best OC potentials i have ever seen
> 
> GTX 770 is the best card . i love it


Yeah I just had an h70 on my GPU core, I think core and vrm temps needed to be lower to push it farther. The Asus has a heatsink and when doing 1.48+ I had a 120mm fan on it as well as a room fan directly blowing on the side panel.

Max temps the heatsink reached I believe was 62c so worst case the vrm is 20c hotter it was still "safe". I'm sure stock fan arrangements hit 62c with stock voltage in normal operations.

Its why I'm tempted to get a full block now that I ordered a swiftech h220 but I kinda feel like I had my fun with this card and want an Asus 780 to volt mod. Was gonna try to sell my 770 but might wait for taxes then buy a 780 outright so I have a backup gpu


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> As always do at your own risk but my experience was the GPU was able to handle it. Have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I just had an h70 on my GPU core, I think core and vrm temps needed to be lower to push it farther. The Asus has a heatsink and when doing 1.48+ I had a 120mm fan on it as well as a room fan directly blowing on the side panel.
> 
> Max temps the heatsink reached I believe was 62c so worst case the vrm is 20c hotter it was still "safe". I'm sure stock fan arrangements hit 62c with stock voltage in normal operations.
> 
> Its why I'm tempted to get a full block now that I ordered a swiftech h220 but I kinda feel like I had my fun with this card and want an Asus 780 to volt mod. Was gonna try to sell my 770 but might wait for taxes then buy a 780 outright so I have a backup gpu


GTX 780 :'( good luck with that friend


----------



## levontraut

can i bee added please?

i have added my details in a while ago.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedegirabel*
> 
> Hello people! I wonder if you could give me one of the unlocked bios gtx 770 lightning and not get pass the values of 109% power and no limit on the +12 mV voltage control. I would greatly appreciate if you would have an unlocked bios vga of this and I apologize for my bad English spoken.


Try this in MSI AF (I'm running 3.0.0 Beta 17, so I don't know if it will work on all versions).

&#8230;\MSI Afterburner\Profiles\
VEN_10DE&DEV&#8230; .cfg

add the following lines in section [Settings]:

VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 46h
VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucentSky*
> 
> Nice choice on the 4gb version I had to get myself another to sli, so far so good.


I think I'll be good with a single card till I order a 1440p display when tax returns role in. Then I'll probably need the second card.


----------



## LucentSky

Here are my scores on 3D Mark, not to shabby if you ask me.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2031419



PC Mark 7 Score


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/765355


----------



## phenom01

Just picked up two EVGA FTW 4GB got em installed about 4 hours now just tweaking the settings. Cant get much out of the core as the top card hits 85c in just a single Valley run at over +40 (1280mhz)[email protected] its fine for around an hour in [email protected] but good lord the memory...im sitting at +700 (4207mhz) and it just keeps going I am afraid to push it farther lol. I may go from my crappy antec 1200 to a more modern super tower case and a newer CPU/MB combo with more spacing just to cut down on the heat for that top card to get more core.


----------



## Wihglah

Woohoo! - TFI for Saturday deliveries!

Form submitted

Out of the box, 1254MHz with +12mv, memory up to 7800MHz

Firestrike : 7611

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2038597

http://s295.photobucket.com/user/wihglah/media/Heaven_zps9f7fdc08.jpg.html


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Woohoo! - TFI for Saturday deliveries!
> 
> Form submitted
> 
> Out of the box, 1254MHz with +12mv, memory up to 7800MHz
> 
> Firestrike : 7611
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2038597
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s295.photobucket.com/user/wihglah/media/Heaven_zps9f7fdc08.jpg.html


now try this with extreme preset


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> now try this with extreme preset


Hang on.

So my GPU temps are 63 degrees and I'm at 68% of TDP. How do I unlock this beast?

Edit:


----------



## ValiCZ

Somebody help please.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1454420/reference-design-gtx770-overvoltage


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> GTX 780 :'( good luck with that friend


Thanks....think Im gonna have to wait though, spending a bit on a water cooling upgrade. My 10.75hrs of overtime was taxed like crazy....nearly 50%!!! Lol so think Im gonna wait till after taxes to make sure I dont owe again this year. I have been owing the past 2yrs and the only thing I can think of as a reason is because the employer I went to had a quarterly bonus I used to get...They cancelled it this year so I HOPE I dont owe again. Hate giving the gov. even MORE money on tax season than I already do.


----------



## Fatsodonkey

Can someone help me?

I flashed the first page bios for my gigabyte gtx 770 OC 2gb.
Im using afterburner beta 17 and can´t change my volts.
The voltage goes max 1.125.
I have edited the afterburner cfg file with unofficial overclocking 1 and the long eula text.

What can i do??? Someone please help me.

E:Is it because Afterburner beta 17?


----------



## Bomster

Hi guys, finally upgraded from my 6850 to this shiny new MSI 770 Lightning. Couldn't be happier - it seems to be a great cross between performance and noise - and at a fair price.

I'm completely new to GPU overclocking. I've overclocked my CPU and got some decent improvements.

Do you guys reccomend overclocking GPU for performance boost or do you mainly do it as a hobby?

If possible, is there a basic guide to overclocking this GPU?


----------



## Buxty

Anyone gotten a MSI 770 with coil whine? Just started folding on mine and its making a nasty screeching noise. I know there probably isn't but could there be a fix for whining caps?


----------



## fedegirabel

Thank you! He has served long reply, I have been able to unlock the voltage and got to do with 1310MHz 1.25V.


----------



## harney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Anyone gotten a MSI 770 with coil whine? Just started folding on mine and its making a nasty screeching noise. I know there probably isn't but could there be a fix for whining caps?


Are you sure its the gfx card and not the psu


----------



## Buxty

Yeah 100% sure its the card.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Anyone gotten a MSI 770 with coil whine? Just started folding on mine and its making a nasty screeching noise. I know there probably isn't but could there be a fix for whining caps?


My both MSI cards wine as hell
try to underclock them
or if you have corsair Psu
it's the problem
Mine TX 850


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> My both MSI cards wine as hell
> try to underclock them
> or if you have corsair Psu
> it's the problem
> Mine TX 850


I'll give that a try. My PSU is being RMA'ed anyway due to noisy rattly fan so we'll see how it goes when i get my new one


----------



## blackhole2013

Im so happy with my Zotac gtx 770 I got it stable at 1306/1950 but still for some reason I dont know why my card boosts 106 mhz I have it set to 1200 and boost makes it 1306 even tho gpu z says the boost should only be 1252 mhz ..


----------



## phenom01

Man these things are a inferno is SLI. So ive settled on no core OC other than factory which is 1241 core according to Afterburner but still...sitting @+700 on the mem and havnt tried further cause im afraid to lol. 8414 mem clock maybe i should settle and not push on even tho it was crazy easy to push to here. Do the 4gb models possibly have higher binned mem? I assumed it would clock worse than the 2gb.


----------



## ds84

Does the 2gb and 4gb variants have the same GPU socket? Coz i was thinking of pairing the G10 with the 4gb, and if it fits, i should be changing frm 2gb to 4gb.


----------



## croy

hi guys! just got my Palit GTX 770 Jetstream yesterday!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Im so happy with my Zotac gtx 770 I got it stable at 1306/1950 but still for some reason I dont know why my card boosts 106 mhz I have it set to 1200 and boost makes it 1306 even tho gpu z says the boost should only be 1252 mhz ..


nice i also have mine set to 1200MHz (1306MHz Boost) with no voltage change.


----------



## beavo451

Joining club. Picked it up over Christmas week.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beavo451*
> 
> Joining club. Picked it up over Christmas week.


Noice! A lightning!


----------



## Bomster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beavo451*
> 
> Joining club. Picked it up over Christmas week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks awesome mate!


----------



## mav2000

Heres mine:





Under water and does not break 42 degrees in gaming.


----------



## Bomster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Heres mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under water and does not break 42 degrees in gaming.


Wow, really nice work mate.

What sort of clocks you running?


----------



## mav2000

Not relly gone overboard yet as the card I have cant be voltage unlocked. The highest I have run it for benchmarking is 1300 boost. Any ideas on what I should aim for, for everyday use?


----------



## beavo451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Not relly gone overboard yet as the card I have cant be voltage unlocked. The highest I have run it for benchmarking is 1300 boost. Any ideas on what I should aim for, for everyday use?


For mine, I have +70 core and + 170 memory in Afterburner. According to the Afterburner monitor, the core hits 1333. This is for my new Lightning.


----------



## Bomster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Not relly gone overboard yet as the card I have cant be voltage unlocked. The highest I have run it for benchmarking is 1300 boost. Any ideas on what I should aim for, for everyday use?


I'm also interested in what people recommend for a sensible, everyday overclock is for the 770 Lightning?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beavo451*
> 
> For mine, I have +70 core and + 170 memory in Afterburner. According to the Afterburner monitor, the core hits 1333. This is for my new Lightning.


That sounds fairly solid - is it rock steady with those values?


----------



## beavo451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> I'm also interested in what people recommend for a sensible, everyday overclock is for the 770 Lightning?
> That sounds fairly solid - is it rock steady with those values?


Yes, anything higher crashes. I may bring it down a little bit, but it has been working well with benchmarks, Battlefield 4, and Splinter Cell.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Not relly gone overboard yet as the card I have cant be voltage unlocked. The highest I have run it for benchmarking is 1300 boost. Any ideas on what I should aim for, for everyday use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> I'm also interested in what people recommend for a sensible, everyday overclock is for the 770 Lightning?
> That sounds fairly solid - is it rock steady with those values?


Honestly for sensible 24/7 overclock, its just a balance of core and memory. I like to go to max stable overclock I can pass valley and back down 1-2 core clock settings and throw in 7200-7400mhz memory oc.

In games like bf3 and bf4 which is all I play, the gaming experience from 1260mhz/7200mhz isnt visually noticeable from my 1424mhz/7400mhz setting I normally game with. I used to game at 1463mhz/8000mhz but lowered it to 1424mhz/7400mhz just because there isnt any visual difference.

So basically just mix in some gpu and memory overclock and have some fun gaming







Now Benchmarking....thats another story


----------



## phenom01

Just worked out my SLI overslock for 24/7 1241/4257. These 4gb models(at least mine) are beasts on memory. I couldnt be happier. They are eating every single game ALIVE.


----------



## croy

1300MHz should be good for 24/7 oc just like mine. never experienced a crash during games.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> 1300MHz should be good for 24/7 oc just like mine. never experienced a crash during games.


what card is yours? did you unlock the voltage??


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> what card is yours? did you unlock the voltage??


Palit GTX 770 Jetstream. No voltage change or unlock.


----------



## HitMe

My 2 babes underwater and uv <3


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> My 2 babes underwater and uv <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks sweet man!!!


----------



## HitMe

thnx man







but with smoke weed








it looks epic


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> what card is yours? did you unlock the voltage??
> 
> 
> 
> Palit GTX 770 Jetstream. No voltage change or unlock.
Click to expand...

Thats great!! My cards wount go higher than 1267mhz


----------



## Doc1355

Hey guys!


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Hey guys!


good score !! did you disable the themes
or use a new windows ?
that score is enhanced


----------



## Wihglah

Just completed a run of Heaven and Valley at 1333 / 7700.

I notice that Afterburner reports my GPU Core at 1.299v ish, where as Precision X reports it at 1.212V.

Also - to get my core stable at 1333, I have to slide the afterburner core voltage slider to +100 and use the Precision +12mv overvolt thingy.

Which one is right or are they reporting two different things?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> good score !! did you disable the themes
> or use a new windows ?
> that score is enhanced


Neither of these..
Just run the 3dmark 11 on my 24/7 windows (6 months installed)!


----------



## Doc1355

Hey guys,i see that my cards are doing really well up to 1.3v that i have tried..the only thing holding them back is TDP Limit!!!

How much TDP is safe too use?
I changed it to max.117% from 106% so far..


----------



## HitMe

130 % is fine check the VRM temps
keep it under 50


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> 130 % is fine check the VRM temps
> keep it under 50


I cant monitor the vrm temps on my evga 770's with gpu-z..

But tomorrow im getting the waterblocks!

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9001 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## HitMe

use a sensor


----------



## dervladimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Hey guys!


thought that I had a bad result... last week test


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> thought that I had a bad result... last week test


Ln2 bios?


----------



## dervladimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Ln2 bios?


No... LN1 UEFI


----------



## Doc1355

Very nice!


----------



## 51L4

weird I used the Skyn3t for my Asus dcuii which gave me 1.175v max but now I used the bios that asus has on website I get 1.212v? lol now oc are better








can someone edit the power target for the bios on their website?


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> thought that I had a bad result... last week test


Wait so are scoring 11599 with a single 770 yet my sli 4gb 770 setup clocked 110mhz core less and 450mhz MORE memory is scoring 14800'ish


----------



## Wihglah

3dmark 11

P12174

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7744178?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> weird I used the Skyn3t for my Asus dcuii which gave me 1.175v max but now I used the bios that asus has on website I get 1.212v? lol now oc are better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone edit the power target for the bios on their website?


 200.zip 123k .zip file


that's the old 5th revision bios I can't mod the latest but will give you up to 200% TDP
If you measure voltage with a voltmeter you will find Asus has been sneaky and it actually closer to 1.22v but software will read 1.212v


----------



## phenom01

Hmm so something is wrong with my SLI it seems guess Imma fresh install windows i guess. 14791 seems a bit low looking at other peoples scores.


----------



## 51L4

nice thanks a lot!


----------



## 51L4

.


----------



## Jetlitheone

Any idea why BF4 scales so bad?

only get 30fps more or so in SLI ..


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> Any idea why BF4 scales so bad?
> 
> only get 30fps more or so in SLI ..


Are you hitting a CPU bottleneck?


----------



## Jetlitheone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Are you hitting a CPU bottleneck?


No got a 4670k at 4.3ghz

could it be my power supply as its only 750w?

it ran much better not too long ago then something happened and now it runs crappy...

re install drivers maybe?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Hmm so something is wrong with my SLI it seems guess Imma fresh install windows i guess. 14791 seems a bit low looking at other peoples scores.


there are some windows tweaks in 3DMarks score thread that will boost your scores
the most likely cuprite is messed up drivers I use driver sweeper but here is the preferred method to remove old drivers before installing new.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> No got a 4670k at 4.3ghz
> 
> could it be my power supply as its only 750w?
> 
> it ran much better not too long ago then something happened and now it runs crappy...
> 
> re install drivers maybe?


I am using 331.82 no problems using Nvidia surround I believe there is problems if you are using 3Dvision there are Problems that are yet to be addressed.
There is another setting windowed and exclusive screen in some game menus, be sure to use windowed it will be sure to use both GPUs @ 99% in exclusive mode I have noticed it can drop GPU usage down to 40-60%.
Just do a fresh install but be sure to remove the old drivers as above.

as for PSU

this is the load for GTX 770 SLI @ 1300Mhz with 4.8Ghz on CPU


----------



## Zhood

So all you had to do to change the bios is download the modded bios and the ezflash, rename the bios to X.rom, and run the .bat file and press 1-5? is it really that easy?

EDIT: well after restarting my computer it started to freak out on me. Windows loaded to the log in screen, and once I was logged in strange squares appeared all of the screen and the fans on the GPU were going crazy between high and medium speeds back and forth. Luckily enough I have the ACX 770 with Dual BIOS so I just switched to the secondary and was on a fresh bios. Only question is how can I fix the main bios, and actually get the modded bios to work? I did exactly what the tutorial said, downloaded the ACX 2056 770 bios, renamed it to X.rom, moved it to where the ezflash directory was, ran the .bat file, went through steps 1-5, and then restarted my computer. Any help?


----------



## B3RS3RK3R

Hey I was also a bit confused, while doing it with my jetstream, but i think u dont have to hit key 1-5 its enough to hit 3 (normal flashing)
i would flash the original rom and then try only key 3 while in ezflash.

Hope that helps.

Greetz


----------



## Wihglah

What happens - I figure out how to unlock the BIOS power level, whack it straight up to 125% and.....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7749130

1346 core, at 1.29v core. Too scared to go any further on the stock cooler. Peaked at 73 degrees.


----------



## mexoz

*Guys I'm having serious problem with my GTX 770 after flashing this bios I opened a thread for my problem

Please check it out, you might be able to help me

click here*


----------



## yttocstfarc

Hey anybody out there have a ASUS GTX 770 DC2OC-2GD5? Just wondering what you are doing with them, and the performance you are getting out of them. Your settings?

Thanks!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Hey anybody out there have a ASUS GTX 770 DC2OC-2GD5? Just wondering what you are doing with them, and the performance you are getting out of them. Your settings?
> 
> Thanks!


here is a run with my 24/7 mid summer OC



My mid winter suicide run is in my sig


----------



## blackhole2013

Is there anyway to unlock voltage on a Zotac gtx 770 ?


----------



## mav2000

I checked earlier and for the base model there does not seem tobe a voltage unlock.


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I checked earlier and for the base model there does not seem tobe a voltage unlock.


nice thanks a lot

try posting ur bios maybe some will be kind enough to do it


----------



## mav2000

I can post the bios, thats not a problem, but from what I understand the controller chip on the plain vanilla Zotac 770 does not give you the facility to change voltages.


----------



## skyn3t

Happy new year for everyone










skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Happy new year for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


Happy new year to you too buddy!!!

I have a question..
What is the maximum tdp limit that you recommend for my evga sc acx (water cooled soon) 770's?

No further than 1.3v!

Thanks in advance


----------



## ace ventura069

happy new year guys


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> happy new year guys


X2!


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> happy new year guys


Guess I should be the guy to say X3


----------



## ace ventura069

finaly i have my 770 lightning sli setup








is there anyone who has a spare key for 3dmark ???


----------



## Doc1355

Update time!


----------



## jerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> finaly i have my 770 lightning sli setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there anyone who has a spare key for 3dmark ???


Is that bottom card sagging or is it just the perspective of the shot?


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerg*
> 
> Is that bottom card sagging or is it just the perspective of the shot?


its just the perspective of the shot


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Looks like I kinda screwed myself when I bought my 4gb 770 for $350. Looks like no one makes water blocks for the EVGA FTW 770. Was thinking about running a custom loop if I ever ended up going SLI but doesn't look like that will happen. Just my luck lol


----------



## ace ventura069

just did a quick bench
is this a good result ?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7763510


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Update time!


Nice blocks! I have 2 of the razor blocks in the mail from Frozencpu coming. Cant wait! What kind of rads and pump are you running?


----------



## yttocstfarc

Hey guys question for you. I currently have 1 of these-> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121770

My thoughts are when I finish my new system ill take this one out and add another 2 for x3 sli. Now my question is I will be running Nvidia surround. At 1080p hoping for 60fps Do any of you guys think I can get by with the 2gb of ram for 3 monitors? Or do I need to get this
-> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121837 and sell the current 770 and replace with the 4gb version?

Build in Signature Below.


----------



## skyn3t

just a heads up guys if you are locked to less then 1.2v and have the voltage buck controller NCP4206, with MSI AB it does come 1.3v unlocked without any hack for anything above

[UPDATED AB B18] Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool


----------



## Darkscr

Hi Guys!

I have a Palit Jetstream 2GB 770GTX, ASIC just awesome - 94,5%. The video card is stable at 1333/3850 MHz (with drops in Crysis 3 to 1306 MHz). I downloaded the mod bios from the first page, and now I want to flash these frequencies in this bios. What are the parameters I need to change in Kepler Bios Tweaker?



Only these?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkscr*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have Palit Jetstream 2GB 770GTX, ASIC just awesome - 94,5%. The video card is stable at 1333/3850 MHz (with drops in Crysis 3 to 1306 MHz). I downloaded the mod bios from the first page, and now I want to flash these frequencies in this bios. What are the parameters I need to change in Kepler Bios Tweaker?
> 
> 
> 
> Only these?


Could you show a screen shot of your asic?


----------



## Darkscr

Yeah, sure



Can you help me?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkscr*
> 
> Yeah, sure
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help me?


Nice score!


----------



## Jetlitheone

Well upgrade my power supply to a 850w. Getting more headway when benchmarking. If that makes any sense.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Hey guys question for you. I currently have 1 of these-> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121770
> 
> My thoughts are when I finish my new system ill take this one out and add another 2 for x3 sli. Now my question is I will be running Nvidia surround. At 1080p hoping for 60fps Do any of you guys think I can get by with the 2gb of ram for 3 monitors? Or do I need to get this
> -> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121837 and sell the current 770 and replace with the 4gb version?
> 
> Build in Signature Below.


that's how I game 5760x1080 with Asus DCUii 770 2 way SLI I can play BF4 ACIV and Sleeping dogs on "high settings" IMO you will need to step up to 780Ti if you want to play Ultra Settings.
3 way SLI just is too temperamental and even with 4Gb Vram you will run out of raw core speed to utilize over 2Gb of ram.
I have toyed with the idea of r9 290x CF but for now I am going to stick to my sig rig for another year maybe it eats any current game at the moment with "high settings" well over 60FPS @ 5760x 1080


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkscr*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have a Palit Jetstream 2GB 770GTX, ASIC just awesome - 94,5%. The video card is stable at 1333/3850 MHz (with drops in Crysis 3 to 1306 MHz). I downloaded the mod bios from the first page, and now I want to flash these frequencies in this bios. What are the parameters I need to change in Kepler Bios Tweaker?
> 
> 
> 
> Only these?


Nice! We have the same card.


----------



## Darkscr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Nice! We have the same card.










And what about my question?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Nice blocks! I have 2 of the razor blocks in the mail from Frozencpu coming. Cant wait! What kind of rads and pump are you running?


Thanks man!
I have a 240mm on top,120mm back and 200mm in front..600t


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkscr*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have a Palit Jetstream 2GB 770GTX, ASIC just awesome - 94,5%. The video card is stable at 1333/3850 MHz (with drops in Crysis 3 to 1306 MHz). I downloaded the mod bios from the first page, and now I want to flash these frequencies in this bios. What are the parameters I need to change in Kepler Bios Tweaker?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only these?


Hi and happy new year,

have you checked why it throttles back to 1306 on crysis? Power target limit or temp?
If you want to flash a bios for higher frequencies, yes you have to change these fields only. Not recommended though, better to have a boot up profile with your preferred clocks.


----------



## Darkscr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hi and happy new year,
> 
> have you checked why it throttles back to 1306 on crysis? Power target limit or temp?
> If you want to flash a bios for higher frequencies, yes you have to change these fields only. Not recommended though, better to have a boot up profile with your preferred clocks.


Hello and Happy New Year!
In MSI Afterburner I set value voltage +12 mV and 106% TDP, +40 MHz core clock. and +350 MHz memory clock. The reason is throttling limit TPD and voltage (spikes on the graph). I will follow your advice and flash mod bios unchanged


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkscr*
> 
> In MSI Afterburner I set value voltage +12 mV and 106% TDP, +40 MHz core clock. and +350 MHz memory clock. The reason is throttling limit TPD and voltage (spikes on the graph). I will follow your advice and flash mod bios unchanged


Since you are having TDP limit you should raise it too. I don't recommend to flash a bios with only higher boot clocks, if you understood this.
If you like to raise your TDP limits, then yes leave clocks stock, change TDP limits and flash it. 1150Mhz core clock default it's fine.


----------



## 51L4

what GPU-Z ASIC quality score does everyone here get?

my card scores 85.9%


----------



## Darkscr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Since you are having TDP limit you should raise it too. I don't recommend to flash a bios with only higher boot clocks, if you understood this.
> If you like to raise your TDP limits, then yes leave clocks stock, change TDP limits and flash it. 1150Mhz core clock default it's fine.


In the BIOS, which gave Comrade Skyn3t, TDP and so upgraded to 300W, the voltage is increased to 1,212 V. Boost it off, so if I understand correctly, I need to set the desired frequency manually in the BIOS and flash it.


----------



## Darkscr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> what GPU-Z ASIC quality score does everyone here get?
> 
> my card scores 85.9%


94.5%


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkscr*
> 
> In the BIOS, which gave Comrade Skyn3t, TDP and so upgraded to 300W, the voltage is increased to 1,212 V. Boost it off, so if I understand correctly, I need to set the desired frequency manually in the BIOS and flash it.


skyn3t's bios? I thought you were running stock bios.
I suggest don't do anything on an already modded bios, especially if it is made by skyn3t.


----------



## Darkscr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> skyn3t's bios? I thought you were running stock bios.
> I suggest don't do anything on an already modded bios, especially if it is made by skyn3t.


Yes, I'm on stock BIOS now. In Kepler Bios Tweaker I did not find where to raise the power limit, so I decided to flash the BIOS with a modified and enhanced TDP voltage and changing the frequency only. So you do not advise to edit an already edited BIOS?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkscr*
> 
> Yes, I'm on stock BIOS now. In Kepler Bios Tweaker I did not find where to raise the power limit, so I decided to flash the BIOS with a modified and enhanced TDP voltage and changing the frequency only. So you do not advise to edit an already edited BIOS?


Yes, never touch an already modified bios, especially if its modifications are not based on kepler bios tweak tool.


----------



## Darkscr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Yes, never touch an already modified bios, especially if its modifications are not based on kepler bios tweak tool.


Thnx, I'll be careful


----------



## Wihglah

Uh oh - suddenly I can't pass Heaven, even at stock speeds.


----------



## ace ventura069

i had the same problem with my 660's after voltmod and a bunch of benches
even reflashing the stock bios didn't help so i sold them


----------



## Doc1355




----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*


Damn, nice!


----------



## Wihglah

Just did a fresh install of Windows on a spare drive and I'm still crashing the graphics driver at stock speeds in Heaven.

Flashed it back to stock.

RMA tomorrow morning.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*


Drool!! I was tempted to get a full block on my asus but man I seem to change my gpu at least once a year.


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Drool!! I was tempted to get a full block on my asus but man I seem to change my gpu at least once a year.


Oh i always say the same thing but i never really know when i'll change them


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Oh i always say the same thing but i never really know when i'll change them










Yeah I ended up just ordering the EK universal block to ditch my h70. Wanted the full block for vrm cooling but since moving into a "test bench" temps are even better now that before so less of an issue. Im just missing out on the eye candy


----------



## Obsid1an

Just flashed my EVGA GTX770 SC w\ ACX. When I reboot now the fans go nuts, and I get a BSOD unless I boot into safe mode. Any ideas?


----------



## Brosch91

Yo GTX 770 owners! I'm a future GTX 770 owner as I'm in the market for one at the moment. Can you guys recommend me the best GTX 770 value that's out right now and comes with a good aftermarket cooler on it? I'm not picky about what store it's from, as long as the store has a good reputation.

I'm currently looking at the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921 which seems like a good value.
The only thing to consider is that the card MUST be under 10.5" long or the card will not fit in my computer case, as I got a mid-tower Cooler Master case

Thanks guys!


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsid1an*
> 
> Just flashed my EVGA GTX770 SC w\ ACX. When I reboot now the fans go nuts, and I get a BSOD unless I boot into safe mode. Any ideas?


I had the exact same issue on both my cards!
EVGA SC ACX too..

No fix so far!

Can i ask you why you need the modded bios?
Im asking because i wanted to flash my cards just to get rid of the TDP limit..but i had the same issue as you!!!

So i opened my BIOS on Kepler Bios Tweaker and modded the TDP limit from 106% to 130%


----------



## Obsid1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I had the exact same issue on both my cards!
> EVGA SC ACX too..
> 
> No fix so far!
> 
> Can i ask you why you need the modded bios?
> Im asking because i wanted to flash my cards just to get rid of the TDP limit..but i had the same issue as you!!!
> 
> So i opened my BIOS on Kepler Bios Tweaker and modded the TDP limit from 106% to 130%


I too want the TDP limit raised, I'll probably end up doing the same thing as you.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*


They look cool and I will get many haters for saying this but unless you have a card which has an unlocked voltage I don't see any need for a water block on a 770. I overclock mine to as high as it will go with my 1.2v locked voltage and it stays lower than 70c while playing ...


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> They look cool and I will get many haters for saying this but unless you have a card which has an unlocked voltage I don't see any need for a water block on a 770. I overclock mine to as high as it will go with my 1.2v locked voltage and it stays lower than 70c while playing ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> For some reason cannot get SLI to overclock well anymore, yesterday was running:
> +12 on Mv
> +111 on Power
> +120 on GPU
> +100 on RAM
> 
> cannot even do 70/70 on GPU and RAM now...
> 
> Any ideas?


i hate him too :'( my Msi can't have a full waterblock

i have a 2 pcie slot accelero hybrid on each card
;'(


----------



## roachrules1

New guy here,

Dual evga gtx 770 superclocked 2gb in sli seem to be running like crap in bf4.

When I first installed the second card the drivers auto installed and I was getting 120fps minimum and happy as a pig in ****.

GFE updated drivers automatically after a reboot now I get less frame than a single gtx and dip below 60fps as well.

Maybe my 3d mark demo scores seem alright?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2112746

I've been lurking here for a while trying to resolve my issue. Tried previous drivers but bf4 crashes and says to install 331.82 or newer. I installed 331.93 with zero change in fps at all.

HELP PLS! About to throw my cards out the window and buy a 780ti. :lol:

EDIT: Ran 3d mark 11 demo as it seems to be standard. Looks like my cards are where they should be for stock clocks http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7776000
4670k at 4.4
h100i
asus gryphon
8gig corsair veneagnce ram
120g samsung ssd
2tb hd
corsair 860w psu
windows 7(dont wanna buy 8)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brosch91*
> 
> Yo GTX 770 owners! I'm a future GTX 770 owner as I'm in the market for one at the moment. Can you guys recommend me the best GTX 770 value that's out right now and comes with a good aftermarket cooler on it? I'm not picky about what store it's from, as long as the store has a good reputation.
> 
> I'm currently looking at the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921 which seems like a good value.
> The only thing to consider is that the card MUST be under 10.5" long or the card will not fit in my computer case, as I got a mid-tower Cooler Master case
> 
> Thanks guys!


I was gonna say MSI gamer but see they raised the price on them, that said evga has my pick since their customer service is top notch.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*






I have the same block for my PNY 770. I was on the fence about changing cards, so I didn't install it yet. These pics alone have me wanting to stick with the card and do a full loop now!!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> 
> I have the same block for my PNY 770. I was on the fence about changing cards, so I didn't install it yet. These pics alone have me wanting to stick with the card and do a full loop now!!


It's incredibly sick eh!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well the hotwire mod will work, you can use a small potentiometer like a few of us have done (pics in my nerd box build) or just figure out the resistance you want and use a resistor. I went with the pot since it was small enough and more practical, I have a kill switch on it too so i can use stock volts if I needed, although its been who knows how long since the card has been on stock voltage lol
> 
> 
> Which bios is that Feznz? I have never had luck setting custom clocks to a bios, after I go past 12xx boost, it gets stuck at a lower clock. I wanted to make my 1424mhz/7400mhz a bios setting, but its not that high on my list.
> 
> BTW I ended up getting an swiftech h220 cpu cooler and will be putting my gpu on an EK universal block, hoping for lower temps than the h70, if so I may try for more banzai runs again


Actually I never tried it I have looked at the boost clock state etc. in Kepler Bios Tweaker.
I was thinking about it for a absolute bare minimum OS for benches but I got a few other projects to worry about beating my personal best.
I am sure it must be possible I thought it would been quite easy.
I am on the latest Asus bios that KBT won't allow mods to power target, but in description "improved stability" I haven't noticed any difference.

Nice I would like to see you beat 60.3 FPS hopefully keeping below 50*c will do it


----------



## JAM3S121

Anyone know how good BF4 SLI 770 performance is?


----------



## Tyorik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I had the exact same issue on both my cards!
> EVGA SC ACX too..
> 
> No fix so far!
> 
> Can i ask you why you need the modded bios?
> Im asking because i wanted to flash my cards just to get rid of the TDP limit..but i had the same issue as you!!!
> 
> So i opened my BIOS on Kepler Bios Tweaker and modded the TDP limit from 106% to 130%


How did you tweak the voltage/TDP? This is all I get, with the max voltage still being 1.21v

Maybe you can post what your power table looks like if that's what you changed?


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyorik*
> 
> How did you tweak the voltage/TDP? This is all I get, with the max voltage still being 1.12v
> 
> Maybe you can post what your power table looks like if that's what you changed?


I unlocked voltages (up to 1.3v) using the soft mod!
The only thing i did for the TDP Limit was to open my bios in Tweaker (i have v1.25) and tweak the Max (mW) to 130%...

Capture.PNG 101k .PNG file


----------



## Tyorik

Thanks, I took it up to 130% but have it running at 122%. You said 130% should give 1.3v, does the voltage scale up based on the clock speed that the gpu runs at depending on the load? Or does it run at 1.3v as soon as you move the TDP slider to 130%?


----------



## Wihglah

My lightning is back it the store with a full refund. Now to decide what to replace it with.

Do I take a chance on another Lightning or go EVGA?

On the plus side I could probably get a 4Gb version now. Is it worth it?


----------



## slowman87

I personally like using EVGA. I have had three cards by them, a 470, 560Ti, and now my 770. All performed great. And the reference cooler design is just awesome, glad EVGA kept reference design on some 770s!


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> My lightning is back it the store with a full refund. Now to decide what to replace it with.
> 
> Do I take a chance on another Lightning or go EVGA?
> 
> On the plus side I could probably get a 4Gb version now. Is it worth it?


There is certainly nothing wrong with EVGA. Ive used several products from them. Great service and great giveaways. They give away a lot of stuff other than the games listed on the vendor sites. Be sure to sign up for their newsletter and register the card. As for 4gb VRAM. If the price is right I would do it. It may or may not become relevant in the life of the card but cant hurt anything.


----------



## Jetlitheone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Anyone know how good BF4 SLI 770 performance is?


I get about 80-160fps (with the 80fps being 1 second dips cause bf4 is badly optimized)

That's at 1440p.

Anywho, can someone direct me how to voltage unlock my 770gamer?

Bought one then price went up so got a lightning. Got the lightning unlocked but can't get the gamer past +12mv and need to otherwise overclocking barely works at all.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Anyone know how good BF4 SLI 770 performance is?


They won't scale well in a conquest large maps with 64 players. I can't even push my single 770 to 99% usage.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> They won't scale well in a conquest large maps with 64 players. I can't even push my single 770 to 99% usage.


That reminds me, Im surprised its been so long since we got another driver update. My gpu use is everywhere on bf4 as well, hope it eventually performs like bf3 did on a single card.

Gpu use is crazy on bf4

Bf3


BF4 lol


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyorik*
> 
> Thanks, I took it up to 130% but have it running at 122%. You said 130% should give 1.3v, does the voltage scale up based on the clock speed that the gpu runs at depending on the load? Or does it run at 1.3v as soon as you move the TDP slider to 130%?


changing TDP will not change your voltages

try this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20


----------



## Tyorik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> changing TDP will not change your voltages
> 
> try this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20


Good call, thanks. I managed to unlock 1.3v with the second addition of 3:20H

I made it through a cursory run of Heaven, even though that's not a good indicator of perfect stability, with these settings: before my core clock wouldn't even do +70 very stably



http://imgur.com/KCVtLrO




http://imgur.com/x3FWg7R


Pretty crazy improvement, and I'm surprised Heaven is showing 1404mhz, I'm guessing due to the 127% power level. Overall I gained about 110 points in Heaven. Now if only there was a memory volt mod...

EDIT: Wow! As some kind of unintended consequence of the volt mod, somehow I can push my memory clock way higher than I could before. It wouldn't go beyond +170 before (as seen in the other screenshot), but I decided to push it on a whim and got this far (could probably go higher but stopped here after a run through Heaven):



http://imgur.com/IEehNEi


----------



## fredocini

Quick question... I'm looking to change the cooler on both my gtx 770 classys. Im going to be looking at the accelero xtreme iii cooler for quietness and better thermals but does anyone know if it will fit with the bigger pcb board on the classies? and i should be able to run sli with them too right?


----------



## staisman

Here what I achieved with my Gigabyte 770OC. Card has 85% ASIC. After some BIOS tweaking I make it work stable @1306/8000.







Can't wait to be able to do soft Volt mode...


----------



## ace ventura069

how does it come i cant change the voltage slider?

and can someone take a look at my gpu z readings please i found it very strange....


----------



## blackhole2013

You have to get the beta driver of afterburner .. I think its up to beta 18 now


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyorik*
> 
> Good call, thanks. I managed to unlock 1.3v with the second addition of 3:20H
> 
> I made it through a cursory run of Heaven, even though that's not a good indicator of perfect stability, with these settings: before my core clock wouldn't even do +70 very stably
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/KCVtLrO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/x3FWg7R
> 
> 
> Pretty crazy improvement, and I'm surprised Heaven is showing 1404mhz, I'm guessing due to the 127% power level. Overall I gained about 110 points in Heaven. Now if only there was a memory volt mod...
> 
> EDIT: Wow! As some kind of unintended consequence of the volt mod, somehow I can push my memory clock way higher than I could before. It wouldn't go beyond +170 before (as seen in the other screenshot), but I decided to push it on a whim and got this far (could probably go higher but stopped here after a run through Heaven):
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IEehNEi


How did you get it to work I cant get it to work on my Zotec 770 i did the 3:20 thing on the config file and got nothing I also did the cmd way and only get invalid and nothing happens ....


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> You have to get the beta driver of afterburner .. I think its up to beta 18 now


yep that helpt allot thx mate


----------



## staisman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> How did you get it to work I cant get it to work on my Zotec 770 i did the 3:20 thing on the config file and got nothing I also did the cmd way and only get invalid and nothing happens ....


You cant do it on Zotac because ZOTAC uses a Richtek RT8802A voltage controller on their card. It is functionally very similar to the controller on the reference design--both do not offer I2C voltage control or advanced monitoring and are cost-effective solutions. Sorry mate.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staisman*
> 
> You cant do it on Zotac because ZOTAC uses a Richtek RT8802A voltage controller on their card. It is functionally very similar to the controller on the reference design--both do not offer I2C voltage control or advanced monitoring and are cost-effective solutions. Sorry mate.


Damn !!!!


----------



## blackhole2013

I am double posting because I wanted to be post 5000 ..... Wooooooo


----------



## timerwin63

Hi there. Haven't taken the time to officially join the club, but I got my 770 today. I'm not sure what's up with my card, or if it's a CPU bottleneck (it's only a Phenom II X4 965, OC'd to 4-ish), but my card seems to be doing some weird things. It may because it's only running PCIe 2.0, but my memory was only clocking up to about 3500MHz, which is odd considering I've heard crazy things about 8GHz mem clocks, and the Heaven scores were surprisingly disappointing, compared to my expectations.

(Obligatory apology for the run-on sentences)



Any ideas on how to fix it, other than a full system upgrade? I'm planning one for a month or two away, but I don't have the cash right now.

EDIT: Just compared to my friend's 760, and I guess I was just overestimating the card. Everything seems fine now.


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Hi there. Haven't taken the time to officially join the club, but I got my 770 today. I'm not sure what's up with my card, or if it's a CPU bottleneck (it's only a Phenom II X4 965, OC'd to 4-ish), but my card seems to be doing some weird things. It may because it's only running PCIe 2.0, but my memory was only clocking up to about 3500MHz, which is odd considering I've heard crazy things about 8GHz mem clocks, and the Heaven scores were surprisingly disappointing, compared to my expectations.
> 
> (Obligatory apology for the run-on sentences)
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix it, other than a full system upgrade? I'm planning one for a month or two away, but I don't have the cash right now.
> 
> EDIT: Just compared to my friend's 760, and I guess I was just overestimating the card. Everything seems fine now.


2gb card = 3500 x 2 = 7000
looks fine to me


----------



## Cribbs

Hey guys, I own a gtx 780 windforce(Yes I know this thread is for 770 owners but everyone in the 780 thread seems to be completely ignoring me)
Anyway, the thing is, It's running at crazy high temps, it hits 88c under load on games that stress it out to the max, I've looked around and people are reporting temps more around late 60's to early 70's, I have a reference gtx 780 evga card that runs a cooler by about 4c cooler.
Could this be anything to do with contact between the heatsink and pcb? I'm kind of lost here so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tyorik

Have you tried just adjusting your fan speed? I was hitting about 85C with auto fan control with the clocks and voltage further up this page. I took auto off and set it to 85% and they never rose about 75C. I just use the Afterburner profile settings linked to F1 and F2 to switch profiles when I start playing games, so the fan isn't as loud 24/7


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyorik*
> 
> Have you tried just adjusting your fan speed? I was hitting about 85C with auto fan control with the clocks and voltage further up this page. I took auto off and set it to 85% and they never rose about 75C. I just use the Afterburner profile settings linked to F1 and F2 to switch profiles when I start playing games, so the fan isn't as loud 24/7


I'll have to give that a go and report back, thanks.
With stock fan speed profile I get 44c idle and 86-88c load


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Quick question... I'm looking to change the cooler on both my gtx 770 classys. Im going to be looking at the accelero xtreme iii cooler for quietness and better thermals but does anyone know if it will fit with the bigger pcb board on the classies? and i should be able to run sli with them too right?


anyone? i'm really looking forward to making a purchase sometime this week but i dont want to waste my time


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> anyone? i'm really looking forward to making a purchase sometime this week but i dont want to waste my time






Here's a guy installing one onto a gtx 780, I'm not sure if the pcb is identical, but if this guy can put one on a 780, you may just have a chance


----------



## rdr1991

hey guys, today, im having some issues with my gtx 770.

it refuses to downclock after an overclock of 100mhz.. after uninstalling drivers, and re-installing it went back to normal.

i have the gainward geforce gtx 770 version not the phantom.

after knowing the problem and how to fix it, i thought it may be a possible bios error. or something. so i was about to go about flashing a new bios. but i cant find any for the gpu and the one thats currently on there. which is 80.04.c3.00.a1.

searched in google. nothing came up. so this brings me to my second question, because i am able to overclock this card an extra 100mhz. could i flash a phantom bios.?

the phantom is the same card im led to belive but just higher clocks, but as im able to overclock it by 100mhz would it be safe to say i can flash the phantom bios ?

or if anyone could link me to the latest bios for my gpu, id be most greatful. ive also searched around on how to flash the bios inside windows, i did it once before, but ive forgotten how to since this was on a nvidia 9600m gt flashed to a 9700m gt.

this is a link to the gpu i have on gainwards site:

http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=911&lang=en

as a second note, i waould also be looking into buying the Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid VGA Cooler, as im led to belive this fits the gtx 770. and has seen drastic temp differences to almost half the stock temps so this would be a good option for overclocking.

also. which would help me is, if i can flash the bios, or if i cant flash it, edit it so i can unlock the voltage, im aware of the risks, done it before on old gpu's. i just cant remember the method. i used nv flash, but cant remember how i did it in windows.

with the added voltage, i could overclock more.

however i would like to flash the updated bios from the phantom. to see if this fixes the never downclocking bug.

i would also like to add. i do own two of the cards. the phantom and the geforece edition from gainward.

thanks for any replies. ill be most greatful

regards


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr1991*
> 
> hey guys, today, im having some issues with my gtx 770.
> 
> it refuses to downclock after an overclock of 100mhz.. after uninstalling drivers, and re-installing it went back to normal.
> 
> i have the gainward geforce gtx 770 version not the phantom.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> after knowing the problem and how to fix it, i thought it may be a possible bios error. or something. so i was about to go about flashing a new bios. but i cant find any for the gpu and the one thats currently on there. which is 80.04.c3.00.a1.
> 
> searched in google. nothing came up. so this brings me to my second question, because i am able to overclock this card an extra 100mhz. could i flash a phantom bios.?
> 
> the phantom is the same card im led to belive but just higher clocks, but as im able to overclock it by 100mhz would it be safe to say i can flash the phantom bios ?
> 
> or if anyone could link me to the latest bios for my gpu, id be most greatful. ive also searched around on how to flash the bios inside windows, i did it once before, but ive forgotten how to since this was on a nvidia 9600m gt flashed to a 9700m gt.
> 
> this is a link to the gpu i have on gainwards site:
> 
> http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=911&lang=en
> 
> as a second note, i waould also be looking into buying the Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid VGA Cooler, as im led to belive this fits the gtx 770. and has seen drastic temp differences to almost half the stock temps so this would be a good option for overclocking.
> 
> also. which would help me is, if i can flash the bios, or if i cant flash it, edit it so i can unlock the voltage, im aware of the risks, done it before on old gpu's. i just cant remember the method. i used nv flash, but cant remember how i did it in windows.
> 
> with the added voltage, i could overclock more.
> 
> however i would like to flash the updated bios from the phantom. to see if this fixes the never downclocking bug.
> 
> i would also like to add. i do own two of the cards. the phantom and the geforece edition from gainward.
> 
> thanks for any replies. ill be most greatful
> 
> regards


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Gainward&model=GTX+770&interface=&memType=&memSize=

here is the collection there looks like there quite a few revisions for that card

edit oops sorry they are all Phantom Bios


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyorik*
> 
> Have you tried just adjusting your fan speed? I was hitting about 85C with auto fan control with the clocks and voltage further up this page. I took auto off and set it to 85% and they never rose about 75C. I just use the Afterburner profile settings linked to F1 and F2 to switch profiles when I start playing games, so the fan isn't as loud 24/7


Just ran a quick game of bf4 with 85%, hit 78c about 3 minutes in and stayed there the rest of the round, I know for sure now this is not normal, the windforce cooler is giving others anywhere between 50-67c at load with stock fan profiles, mine is doing about 87-88c at stock profiles, anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Tyorik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Just ran a quick game of bf4 with 85%, hit 78c about 3 minutes in and stayed there the rest of the round, I know for sure now this is not normal, the windforce cooler is giving others anywhere between 50-67c at load with stock fan profiles, mine is doing about 87-88c at stock profiles, anyone know how to fix this?


Well, are the clocks where you want them or is there more you wanted to get out of it?


----------



## Polochamps

Hi Guys!

I'm a bit concern about the power consumption of the card and wanted to ask if the graphics card automatically scales its frequency down when a certain game isn't graphic intensive? I'm familiar with the idle clocks (135MHz/324MHz) but not on the actual clocks when it runs a certain game.

For example, if I run both Walking Dead and Crysis 3 at max settings, do both games consume the same power? I'm stucked between a 760 and a 770 when considering power consumption, performance on 1920x1080 and price/performance ratio.

Thank you


----------



## Tyorik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polochamps*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm a bit concern about the power consumption of the card and wanted to ask if the graphics card automatically scales its frequency down when a certain game isn't graphic intensive? I'm familiar with the idle clocks (135MHz/324MHz) but not on the actual clocks when it runs a certain game.
> 
> For example, if I run both Walking Dead and Crysis 3 at max settings, do both games consume the same power? I'm stucked between a 760 and a 770 when considering power consumption, performance on 1920x1080 and price/performance ratio.
> 
> Thank you


What kind of PSU do you have? Fill out the specs in your profile when you get a chance.

100% power consumption is 100% power consumption. The difference being, max settings on Minecraft will not tax the gpu the same as max settings on something like Crysis. You'd have to look at the gpu load in those games I would think rather than just compare "max settings".

I have a pretty high OC on my 770 as well as 4670K and don't come close (as far as I can tell) to max draw on my 660W Seasonic.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> anyone? i'm really looking forward to making a purchase sometime this week but i dont want to waste my time


I installed an accelero xtreme on a 7950. OC'd and under load the card stayed in the mid 40s. They are effective and they are quiet. As for fit, i cant answer that, the manufacturer should have the cards it fits clearly listed. I do know they tend to be on the long side. The one I had actually hung over the back of the card by an inch. They make these to fit multiple models and this one would also work on a 7970. Be sure to check measurements and check your case for room too.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polochamps*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm a bit concern about the power consumption of the card and wanted to ask if the graphics card automatically scales its frequency down when a certain game isn't graphic intensive? I'm familiar with the idle clocks (135MHz/324MHz) but not on the actual clocks when it runs a certain game.
> 
> For example, if I run both Walking Dead and Crysis 3 at max settings, do both games consume the same power? I'm stucked between a 760 and a 770 when considering power consumption, performance on 1920x1080 and price/performance ratio.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Polochamps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyorik*
> 
> What kind of PSU do you have? Fill out the specs in your profile when you get a chance.
> 
> 100% power consumption is 100% power consumption. The difference being, max settings on Minecraft will not tax the gpu the same as max settings on something like Crysis. You'd have to look at the gpu load in those games I would think rather than just compare "max settings".
> 
> I have a pretty high OC on my 770 as well as 4670K and don't come close (as far as I can tell) to max draw on my 660W Seasonic.


Hi!

I really appreciate your reply and by gpu load, do you think it increases in increments or by preset clocks? Just an example, let's say 1059 MHz ->1060 Mhz - 1061 MHz *or* 1059 MHz -> 1159 MHz -> 1259 MHz? The reason I'm keen with details with regard to power consumption is because of the dilemma in choosing between a 760 and 770.

For lack of a better example, given the same pc specs but different GPUs particularly a 760 and 770. Both runs Minecraft at the lowest settings. Do both cards consume the same power/same gpu load?

These are my components:

4670K non-OC
Maximus Impact
Tactical Tracer 1866 2x4GB
Seagate SV35 2TB&3TB
Force GT 60GB
Fractal Node 304 (2x90mm and 1x140mm stock fans)
Seasonic G-550

Thank you


----------



## Tyorik

As HitMe posted above, it looks like the 770 is more efficient per watt than the 760, so that answers your question there. I would be a little wary of overclocking too much, as your PSU doesn't leave much overhead. I think the 770/4670K combo (with all other components) draws near 450W. You can run either card though just fine with that psu, so unless you have some other power hungry component that you haven't listed, I wouldn't let power consumption be the deciding factor in your purchase.


----------



## Cribbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyorik*
> 
> Well, are the clocks where you want them or is there more you wanted to get out of it?


The problem is that I'm sure it's overheating, I see people getting anywhere between 50-68c under load with this cooler, and I need a way to fix it, whatever that entails.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Thinking I need to get some new exhaust fans for my case as the case is getting pretty warm while I leave it folding. to help with the heat coming off my EVGA 770. Currently got the front two fans in my case as intake and the top 120mm fans on my h100i as well as the stock 140mm fan as exhaust. Any ideas on how to improve airflow? Other than that this card seems like a beast so far. Need to really start pushing both the card and processor to see what I can get out of them.









Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> The problem is that I'm sure it's overheating, I see people getting anywhere between 50-68c under load with this cooler, and I need a way to fix it, whatever that entails.


could be that the heatsink doesn't have good contact with the GPU die and is having to work harder to keep the card cool. Maybe a repaste would help?


----------



## Tyorik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> The problem is that I'm sure it's overheating, I see people getting anywhere between 50-68c under load with this cooler, and I need a way to fix it, whatever that entails.


I'm assuming you've turned the fan speed up? That should be step 1. If you've pushed the fan speed to 80% or so (and the fans are actually working) and it's still running at 88C then you've got a problem. I'm not sure there's much else you can do besides adding new TIM, add a slot cooler, or more case fans and/or move to a Kraken G10. You'd have to check the manufacturer's warranty to see if running a bit hot is covered under warranty, but until it starts artifacting or going into thermal shutdown, I doubt much will come of it.

88C is pretty hot, but in my opinion if you can drag it down to around 80C, even though it's higher than the numbers that you're reading elsewhere, it's not overheating, just running a bit hotter than average. Your gpu is not going to burst into flames and burn your house down, though it is just slightly over the threshold of the max temp I'd feel comfortable running a gpu at (around 85C is the top end of my personal max, but I'm sure others have crazier standards of like 20C or some nonsense)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cribbs*
> 
> Just ran a quick game of bf4 with 85%, hit 78c about 3 minutes in and stayed there the rest of the round, I know for sure now this is not normal, the windforce cooler is giving others anywhere between 50-67c at load with stock fan profiles, mine is doing about 87-88c at stock profiles, anyone know how to fix this?


What is your ambient room temp? Also what's the inside of your case look like? What are the clocks again? Sorry I'm on my phone but that temp doesn't sound too too bad depending on other factors


----------



## ace ventura069

is this a good oc so far with ? any suggestions are welcome








why is gpu showing weird vddc numbers ?

and my best score so far for 3dmark 11
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7766750


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> is this a good oc so far with ? any suggestions are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is gpu showing weird vddc numbers ?
> 
> and my best score so far for 3dmark 11
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7766750


You should be able to OC the memory more mine does 1950 max my core max is 1267 on boost


----------



## Doc1355

I finally had the time to move on with the loop!

Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures...i'll make a proper photoshoot very soon


----------



## AM106

Very nice build^.









Finally upgraded my gpu from a GTX 460 to 770.


----------



## Bomster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AM106*
> 
> Very nice build^.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally upgraded my gpu from a GTX 460 to 770.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Enjoy it mate







. I upgraded from a 6850 - absolutely loving the performance increase.


----------



## 66racer

Doc-

Very nice dude!


----------



## Capwn

Ive had bad luck with the clubs Ive tried to join recently. Hoping I get a better reception here








Trying to get back to my roots of gaming , so I put together this rig .. 3770k (4.8 ghz 1.24v), *SLI 770 Classified 4gb* , 16gb g.skill @ 2133 CL 10, Seasonic x760 Gold PSU..









Taken with a potato


----------



## Bomster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Ive had bad luck with the clubs Ive tried to join recently. Hoping I get a better reception here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get back to my roots of gaming , so I put together this rig .. 3770k (4.8 ghz 1.24v), *SLI 770 Classified 4gb* , 16gb g.skill @ 2133 CL 10, Seasonic x760 Gold PSU..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with a potato


Welcome mate







.

I love my Lightning, but I must say - those EVGA's look bloody awesome (such a nice balance of simplicity and quality).


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> Welcome mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I love my Lightning, but I must say - those EVGA's look bloody awesome (such a nice balance of simplicity and quality).


Thanks brother








The backplates will be here on Monday








Had they had lightening ( and had I not got the first card for next to nothing ) It would have been a tough choice..


----------



## spungyplunger

Just installed my 770 classified ftw and loving it so far. I might buy the backplate for it, is this the correct backplate for it? http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-3778-B9


----------



## roachrules1

Finally finished my build aside from a few sleeved cables to clean it up a bit more (those damn 770's







) Anyway here's the parts and a pic.

Fractal Design mini
4670k w/ h100i @4.4
Asus Gryphon (why didn't I go gene *facepalm* )
8gig corsair vengeance ram
Corsair psu
dual evga gtx 770 superclocked 2gb
Samsung 120g ssd boot and 1tb WDB storage in 5.25 drive bays
Noctua fans

Removed both bottom drive bays for maximum flow to cards as I wanted to keep it cool and clean looking. I liked how it turned out and the top card only hits 70 degrees at 80% fan speed on stress testing, bottom one barely hits 60. Both cards don't even get close to 60 degrees under load with BF4 maxed out which is nice because I was worried about heat in a Matx case.

Future plans
i7
another 8 gig stick
more storage
Water cooling loop (maybe a dream? )


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spungyplunger*
> 
> Just installed my 770 classified ftw and loving it so far. I might buy the backplate for it, is this the correct backplate for it? http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-3778-B9


The classified and FTW cards are two completely different models. Please provide your model number


----------



## spungyplunger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> The classified and FTW cards are two completely different models. Please provide your model number


oh woops! I have the classified then didn't realize they were different








model number is 04g-p4-3778-kr


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spungyplunger*
> 
> oh woops! I have the classified then didn't realize they were different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> model number is 04g-p4-3778-kr


Then yes, the backplate you linked is indeed the correct one


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> You should be able to OC the memory more mine does 1950 max my core max is 1267 on boost


yes i can do + 110 with ab on the memory but then i get a lower valley score....


----------



## twistedspace

Got my second nvidia branded 770



i want to put them closer together for a cleaner look but those slots are the 2 card optimized slots
the space in the middle will be for the third


----------



## MrDeath1996

After building a new rig I decided that this old radeon card wasn't really up to scratch... Time for a massive upgrade


----------



## doctakedooty

I thought I would post lhere I have 2 evga gtx 770 backplates both will need some new thermal pads but I will be posting them in freebiesand pick the winners on wednesday at 7 am central time when I get off work.


----------



## ricklen

Anyone running a GTX 770 in combo with a i5 760 or something equal?

What about bottleneck? I'm running at 4.0 Ghz


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Anyone running a GTX 770 in combo with a i5 760 or something equal?
> 
> What about bottleneck? I'm running at 4.0 Ghz


I know someone with i5-750 @ 3.6GHz + GTX 680 and he said he's not bottlenecked on most games he play.


----------



## HitMe

i was bottlenecked with 4.5 GHz 3770k in Guild Wars 2


----------



## ricklen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> i was bottlenecked with 4.5 GHz 3770k in Guild Wars 2


Wait what? How is that even possible? It must be something in the Guildwars engine or something like that.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Wait what? How is that even possible? It must be something in the Guildwars engine or something like that.


just means he is cpu bound and not gpu bound like the majority of MMO's out there these days. Doesn't mean you aren't getting good frame rates though.


----------



## barti2

what is your better and good for oc greatest power to obtain
choose from what gives because I do not I too much of this

MSI gtx770 LIGHTNING

EVGA GTX770 SC "super clocked

EVGA ACX Cooler 02G-P4-2776-KR

Asus GTX 770 DCU II

Gigabyte GTX 770 (GV-N770OC-2GD

Palit Jetstream 2GB 770GTX


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barti2*
> 
> what is your better and good for oc greatest power to obtain
> choose from what gives because I do not I too much of this
> 
> MSI gtx770 LIGHTNING
> 
> EVGA GTX770 SC "super clocked
> 
> EVGA ACX Cooler 02G-P4-2776-KR
> 
> Asus GTX 770 DCU II
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 770 (GV-N770OC-2GD
> 
> Palit Jetstream 2GB 770GTX


I have the Palit Jetstream and i have mine oced to 1320/1953MHz stable with no voltage change or BIOS flash. But still it depends.


----------



## barti2

that is, without changing the BIOS and voltage have more of Palit Jetstream 2GB 770GTX

What about lighting and gaming msi and evga sc ax


----------



## barti2

false


----------



## bigtonyman1138

I'm happy with my 4gb EVGA card. Keeps my options open down the road if I wanna SLI. Really haven't tried to overclock yet though. Haven't had time.


----------



## doctakedooty

Sorry guys I fell asleep this morning before I got the evga gtx 770 backplates posted in the freebies section. Here is a link if any one is wanting one. http://www.overclock.net/t/1458911/freebie-evga-gtx-770-backplate-x2


----------



## yttocstfarc

Any of you guys running x3 sli of the 770? What are your thoughts, performance? Thinking of picking up the last 2 to add to my Asus gtx 770 DC2OC-2GD5


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Any of you guys running x3 sli of the 770? What are your thoughts, performance? Thinking of picking up the last 2 to add to my Asus gtx 770 DC2OC-2GD5


I had 3 when they first came out of course 1 to 2 cards is the biggest improvement I thought 3 was not worth the money for the slight gain personally. Needless to say I sold thos went 3 way 780s sold those and now 3 way 780Ti. Not quite sure how I went from a $400 card each to $700 each cards I guess chasing performance and 1440p 120fps in surround vision. I have my bechmarks I willl post in a min 2 cards to 3 cards increase.


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Any of you guys running x3 sli of the 770? What are your thoughts, performance? Thinking of picking up the last 2 to add to my Asus gtx 770 DC2OC-2GD5


I have two nvidia branded 770s in sli
battlefield 4 on ultra runs at 110fps.
Batman Arkham Origins averages at 80 fps
Im not sure how well it will scale with 3 way sli but i also want a third if ican find my 3 way sli bridge


----------



## Capwn

Backplates are here








Minor problem with one, hopefully EVGA will help me sort it out


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I had 3 when they first came out of course 1 to 2 cards is the biggest improvement I thought 3 was not worth the money for the slight gain personally. Needless to say I sold thos went 3 way 780s sold those and now 3 way 780Ti. Not quite sure how I went from a $400 card each to $700 each cards I guess chasing performance and 1440p 120fps in surround vision. I have my bechmarks I willl post in a min 2 cards to 3 cards increase.


Nice!...Yeah im not getting on the 1440p yet just 1080p on 1 monitor and in surround.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Nice!...Yeah im not getting on the 1440p yet just 1080p on 1 monitor and in surround.


2 770s are faster then a single 780 and at 1080p at 60hz you should be able to play anything maxed. Only reson to really go 3 way is if your doing surround or your 2 gpus can't handle it or for the bling of having 3 cards. Temps go up with 3 cards on air and if oc hoping the 3rd card oc as well as the other 2 when I finish getting ready for work I will pull up my firestrike scores on my 770s bit if I remember right it was something like a 2500 point increase maybe a little more going from 2 to 3. On valley my score was removed in tri sli 770s but it was just a couple frames higher then 2 way sli 770s.


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 2 770s are faster then a single 780 and at 1080p at 60hz you should be able to play anything maxed. Only reson to really go 3 way is if your doing surround or your 2 gpus can't handle it or for the bling of having 3 cards. Temps go up with 3 cards on air and if oc hoping the 3rd card oc as well as the other 2 when I finish getting ready for work I will pull up my firestrike scores on my 770s bit if I remember right it was something like a 2500 point increase maybe a little more going from 2 to 3. On valley my score was removed in tri sli 770s but it was just a couple frames higher then 2 way sli 770s.


i just want to fill this empty space


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 2 770s are faster then a single 780 and at 1080p at 60hz you should be able to play anything maxed. Only reson to really go 3 way is if your doing surround or your 2 gpus can't handle it or for the bling of having 3 cards. Temps go up with 3 cards on air and if oc hoping the 3rd card oc as well as the other 2 when I finish getting ready for work I will pull up my firestrike scores on my 770s bit if I remember right it was something like a 2500 point increase maybe a little more going from 2 to 3. On valley my score was removed in tri sli 770s but it was just a couple frames higher then 2 way sli 770s.


Well definately for the bling! But I also wanna play with and learn more about sli with multiple cards I like playing with settings and such. With the Rampage IV Black Edition 2 cards will run at 16x each 3 way sli will run at x16 x8 x16. Could play around with running the 2 x 16 in sli with the 8x doing physx. etc.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Well definately for the bling! But I also wanna play with and learn more about sli with multiple cards I like playing with settings and such. With the Rampage IV Black Edition 2 cards will run at 16x each 3 way sli will run at x16 x8 x16. Could play around with running the 2 x 16 in sli with the 8x doing physx. etc.


So this is my scores on my old 3930K at 4.8 Ghz on Firestrike so it would be equal to a my 4930K at 4.6 Ghz. I used the Rampage IV Extreme pretty much the same board minus Wi Fi and the upgraded sound card.

3 Way SLI 770s
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/671214

2 Way SLI 770s
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/703115


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Backplates are here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minor problem with one, hopefully EVGA will help me sort it out


Love evga backplates


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Love evga backplates


Heres a better pic


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So this is my scores on my old 3930K at 4.8 Ghz on Firestrike so it would be equal to a my 4930K at 4.6 Ghz. I used the Rampage IV Extreme pretty much the same board minus Wi Fi and the upgraded sound card.
> 
> 3 Way SLI 770s
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/671214
> 
> 2 Way SLI 770s
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/703115


Nice I think I should be gtg then was worried that I wouldn't have enough ram on the cards to do the nvidia surround. Hopefully after spending all this money ill be good for a few years. Thoughts?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Nice I think I should be gtg then was worried that I wouldn't have enough ram on the cards to do the nvidia surround. Hopefully after spending all this money ill be good for a few years. Thoughts?


If you got 2gb models you will probably struggle in surround vision really that's where the 4gb shines. Two more screens is going to require more memory so you may have to drop aa and other setting s to keep it from maxing the vram and causing stutter.


----------



## barti2

what is your better and good for oc greatest power to obtain
choose from what gives because I do not I too much of this

MSI gtx770 LIGHTNING

EVGA GTX770 SC "super clocked

EVGA ACX Cooler 02G-P4-2776-KR

Asus GTX 770 DCU II

Gigabyte GTX 770 (GV-N770OC-2GD

Palit Jetstream 2GB 770GTX

that is, without changing the BIOS and voltage have more of Palit Jetstream 2GB 770GTX

What about lighting and gaming msi and evga sc ax


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barti2*
> 
> what is your better and good for oc greatest power to obtain
> choose from what gives because I do not I too much of this
> 
> MSI gtx770 LIGHTNING
> 
> EVGA GTX770 SC "super clocked
> 
> EVGA ACX Cooler 02G-P4-2776-KR
> 
> Asus GTX 770 DCU II
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 770 (GV-N770OC-2GD
> 
> Palit Jetstream 2GB 770GTX
> 
> that is, without changing the BIOS and voltage have more of Palit Jetstream 2GB 770GTX
> 
> What about lighting and gaming msi and evga sc ax


The Lightning would be my first choice, then EVGA Classified would be second choice. If you want to unlock the GPU yourself and save a little cash, i would go for the ASUS DCU II 770, and hot wire it like 66racer did, then second choice would be MSI gaming 770 with MSI afterburner volt mod. All other 770 versions fall behind the ones i mentioned earlier







.


----------



## OKayne

Hey everyone !

Would like to join the club







Bought a Gtx 770 Lightning from MSI.

There she is in all its glory next to my old gtx275 !











Tried Overclocking it and what i got, on stock voltages, is 1293 (Boost) Core clock, 7,6 Ghz Effective memory clock.

The software i used was MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 18 ( The gpu "Toggle" on the card itself was on the Normal BIOS and not the LN2 one).

After i got that, was curious what this bad boy could do with say an extra +50mv to the core voltage.

Unlocking the voltage was simple enough ( I guess ? ). Went in Afterburner's Settings and under the General Tab i ticked Unlock Votlage Control and selected extended MSI from the Dropdown menu to the right of the tick box.

Now here is where things get tricky. With the Dropdown menu set to Standard MSI, +40 on the core clock would yield the maximum Boost clock 1293. If i set it to Extended MSI, the same +40 on the core clock gives me 1280 Boost.

Anyone know why this is happening ?

Another curious thing would be that : If i enable the Voltage monitoring under the monitor tab, Afterburner reports the correct voltage, BUT WITH A HIGH DROP UNDER LOAD. Say, i set the voltage to +70mv, all is well and dandy in the idle phase, but when i load up Heaven Bench or a game, the voltage drops to ~~1.23 - 1.24.

This drop effectively means....i have to set the voltage to +75 AT THE VERY LEAST if i want to keep the 1333 Mhz Core clock (at the 1.24 voltage with the load drop) .

I would like to game at 1333Mhz clock. I know that, in order to keep this OC stable, i need 1.24. Would running 1.27 at Idle damage the GPU in the long term ? My assumption is that because of the beefed up power delivery system & the millitary Class III components i should be fine.

Would love some feedback on issue 1 and 2 ^_^ !


----------



## croy

^

Nice card! Are those clocks your maximum oc and is it stable?


----------



## twistedspace

How can i find out if my 770s are unlocked


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> How can i find out if my 770s are unlocked


What brand it is? Normally by removing the heatsink you can see which voltage regulator (VR) is uses (some pcb's have this VR on the back so its easy to identify it).


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> What brand it is? Normally by removing the heatsink you can see which voltage regulator (VR) is uses (some pcb's have this VR on the back so its easy to identify it).


its the nvidia branded card.
unless someone makes a custom bios for the reference card then i may not get overclocks


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> its the nvidia branded card.
> unless someone makes a custom bios for the reference card then i may not get overclocks


You can use the softmod for higher voltage.
Also with the kepler bios tweaker you can raise your power target limits too.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Anyone know of a way to actually turn off this down-clocking on the 770's? (Preferably the MSI Lightning).

I've already OC'd, and edited my MSI AF to accept the OC and the voltage increase.

The only thing I still struggle with is games actually using enough of the card to boost it all the way up to my OC.

By default, my card runs at 1150 core, and my OC is set to 1306 core. In very intensive game, with high GPU usage, I get a steady 1306 on my core clock.

Now, when that doesn't happen, I will often get something in the middle....like 1254 core clock (that will fluctuate from 1150 to 1254 to 1306 and any random number in-between).

It really messes with my FPS. Is there a good way to turn this off completely?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Anyone know of a way to actually turn off this down-clocking on the 770's? (Preferably the MSI Lightning).
> 
> I've already OC'd, and edited my MSI AF to accept the OC and the voltage increase.
> 
> The only thing I still struggle with is games actually using enough of the card to boost it all the way up to my OC.
> 
> By default, my card runs at 1150 core, and my OC is set to 1306 core. In very intensive game, with high GPU usage, I get a steady 1306 on my core clock.
> 
> Now, when that doesn't happen, I will often get something in the middle....like 1254 core clock (that will fluctuate from 1150 to 1254 to 1306 and any random number in-between).
> 
> It really messes with my FPS. Is there a good way to turn this off completely?


I don't think it's in Afterburner, but in EVGA's Precision utility, there's a setting under the voltage menu labeled "K-Boost." Basically, what this does is forces the GPU to run at it's highest clocks all the time (i.e. 24/7 boost clocks). I don't recommend using it, though, as it means your card will run at its max clocks even when just using your OS or on the internet.

As for a setting or utility that will change this only when games/3D apps are running, I'm not sure one is out there.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I don't think it's in Afterburner, but in EVGA's Precision utility, there's a setting under the voltage menu labeled "K-Boost." Basically, what this does is forces the GPU to run at it's highest clocks all the time (i.e. 24/7 boost clocks). I don't recommend using it, though, as it means your card will run at its max clocks even when just using your OS or on the internet.
> 
> As for a setting or utility that will change this only when games/3D apps are running, I'm not sure one is out there.


Ya, I have used EVGA's utility before. This was before I had to mod MSI AF to be able to OC past a certain point, as well as add voltage control. I don't think you can do that with precision though.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x*
> 
> Ya, I have used EVGA's utility before. This was before I had to mod MSI AF to be able to OC past a certain point, as well as add voltage control. I don't think you can do that with precision though.


Wish I could be a bit more help, but the last time I messed with anything past a software OC, I almost bricked my card. Luckily, EVGA's dual bios thing saved my ass.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Should I get an Asus CU II or a EVGA Dual OC? I'll be going with one of the 4GB versions (since it's only ~50 more) and the price point after MIR is nearly identical (~330) for the two. I like the looks of the Asus and it comes with a backplate already installed, but in terms of loading a modded BIOS and oc'ing I'm leaning towards the EVGA card.


----------



## White Wind

The very noobish question of the day : what are the benefits in flashing a custom bios found on here ?

Just made the purchase of a Gainward Phantom 2GB instead of a MSI Gaming.. I chose it as I've read it was a better overclocker and performer, and not loud. But I didn't take into account that there are custom bios'es and mods for GC.
With its custom bios (and mods?) applied, choosing the MSI would have been a better move ? than a customised Gainward ( for gaming )


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Wish I could be a bit more help, but the last time I messed with anything past a software OC, I almost bricked my card. Luckily, EVGA's dual bios thing saved my ass.


Haha, that's ok man, thanks for the help though.

Hopefully one day I will figure out how to do it. Just SUPER annoying when my card doesn't OC when I don't run a game that puts it under a lot of load.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Should I get a CU II or a EVGA Dual OC? I'll be going with one of the 4GB versions (since it's only ~50 more) and the price point after MIR is nearly identical (~330) for the two. I like the looks of the Asus and it comes with a backplate already installed, but in terms of loading a modded BIOS and oc'ing I'm leaning towards the EVGA card.


AFAIK Asus don't make a 4Gb and the only way to overvolt is a hard mod i.e. soldering
EVGA does have a 4Gb that can be software volt modded
as for 2Gb I game @ 5760x1080 I play BF4 AC4 Crysis3 @ "high settings" while keeping 60+FPS, 2Gb of Vram is enough IMO.
Ultra settings are simply too demanding for the core speed in 2 way SLI.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> If you got 2gb models you will probably struggle in surround vision really that's where the 4gb shines. Two more screens is going to require more memory so you may have to drop aa and other setting s to keep it from maxing the vram and causing stutter.


Man I wish I could get a def answer with this. Enough, not enough. I currently have 1 Asus GTX 770 DC2OC-2GD5 was thinking of getting 2 more for the new build for x3 sli. Only playin 1080p and have 2 matching monitors was getting ready to get the third so I will be playing in surround also. Also was thinking about picking up a bigger monitor for the middle and just have the 2 on the 1 each on the left and right for accessory monitors. Errrrr Too many choices. Just don't want to waste money. Cause this will be my rig until I can't play anymore at least 3-5 years.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> AFAIK Asus don't make a 4Gb and the only way to overvolt is a hard mod i.e. soldering
> EVGA does have a 4Gb that can be software volt modded
> as for 2Gb I game @ 5760x1080 I play BF4 AC4 Crysis3 @ "high settings" while keeping 60+FPS, 2Gb of Vram is enough IMO.
> Ultra settings are simply too demanding for the core speed in 2 way SLI.


Asus has both a 2Gb and a 4GB version (GTX770-DC2OC-4GD5 ). Since the price difference is onle ~$50 I might as well get the 4GB model. Just not sure if I should go with EVGA or with Asus.

How well does the Asus overclock? Or the EVGA for that matter?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Man I wish I could get a def answer with this. Enough, not enough. I currently have 1 Asus GTX 770 DC2OC-2GD5 was thinking of getting 2 more for the new build for x3 sli. Only playin 1080p and have 3 monitors so I will be playing in surround also. Too many choices. Just don't want to waste money. Cause this will be my rig until I can't play anymore at least 3-5 years.


Then the Answer is easy personally I run 2 way SLI Asus DCUii in 1080 Surround I would have no hesitations recommending this setup. with todays current games
I have toyed with a 3way setup as I have the Mobo and PSU ready to drop in a 3rd card and go, But I just have seen too many scaling/heat issues to warrant doing so.

I see the 4Gb has only been out 2-3 weeks


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Then the Answer is easy personally I run 2 way SLI Asus DCUii in 1080 Surround I would have no hesitations recommending this setup. with todays current games
> I have toyed with a 3way setup as I have the Mobo and PSU ready to drop in a 3rd card and go, But I just have seen too many scaling/heat issues to warrant doing so.
> 
> I see the 4Gb has only been out 2-3 weeks


I'm not planning on SLI'ing or doing a multiple monitor set-up. The question for me is not so much 2GB vs 4GB, but more Asus vs EVGA.

EDIT: Sorry my bad, you were adressing yttocstfarc


----------



## 8bitG33k

So the Asus doesn't support overvolting, good to know. Would a modded BIOS make this possible?

As for EVGA, do all EVGA cards soft overvolt or only specific ones?


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Then the Answer is easy personally I run 2 way SLI Asus DCUii in 1080 Surround I would have no hesitations recommending this setup. with todays current games
> I have toyed with a 3way setup as I have the Mobo and PSU ready to drop in a 3rd card and go, But I just have seen too many scaling/heat issues to warrant doing so.
> 
> I see the 4Gb has only been out 2-3 weeks


yes i bought my 1st 770 like 2 weeks before it came out......figures that's my luck. Wonder if I should sell the current 770 and get the 4gb versions just to be safe? or sell and go totally with something else.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> I'm not planning on SLI'ing or doing a multiple monitor set-up. The question for me is not so much 2GB vs 4GB, but more Asus vs EVGA.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry my bad, you were adressing yttocstfarc


I couldn't make that call major difference is
Asus has hot wire support proven to be better than EVGA software volt mod But using hotwire you will void warrantee (involves soldering and removing resistors)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> yes i bought my 1st 770 like 2 weeks before it came out......figures that's my luck. Wonder if I should sell the current 770 and get the 4gb versions just to be safe? or sell and go totally with something else.


I would settle for a 2nd 2Gb 770 But if I were compelled to have more vram then I would get a reference 780 over any 770.
NVidia have matched their ram to the cards capabilities, even in 2way SLI, it is only Card manufacturers that remodel and increase ram to 4Gb to meet consumer demand IMO


----------



## twistedspace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I couldn't make that call major difference is
> Asus has hot wire support proven to be better than EVGA software volt mod But using hotwire you will void warrantee (involves soldering and removing resistors)
> I would settle for a 2nd 2Gb 770 But if I were compelled to have more vram then I would get a reference 780 over any 770.
> NVidia have matched their ram to the cards capabilities, even in 2way SLI, it is only Card manufacturers that remodel and increase ram to 4Gb to meet consumer demand IMO


you really ned the extrra ram when youre running high resolutions.
maybe a factory oc'd card can take advantage of the increase

but like you said if i had the option i would rather get a 780 over more ram


----------



## combateng

Hey guys quick question and advice...my current set up is a pair of gtx 460's 1gb...well needless to say i want to upgrade.

Here is the thing, I was going to wait for the 800 series, but if they come soon they wont be 20nm that would happen mush later this year if it does and i
dont want to wait that long.

So I kinda have two options. Either get a 770 4gb card and have to buy a water block, making my investment a little over $500; Or I can buy two evga 580 3gb cards with
water blocks already on them and run em SLI...I have NO PROBLEM with Sli, I have always had a SLI rig since the 8800 gtx's.

I do not have triple monitor right now but will be doing that in a few months as well, I mostly play bf4, skyrim, and other small games But also do alot of work
on programs like autocad and revit it such.

Now i know, the 770 is newer, and has more mem and will prob be better; But honestly i dont even mind my 460's, so i know a just to sli 580's will be huge and as long
as the 580's perform the way i want em too and they are cheaper then one 770 should that be the way I go?

I am only tring to do a upgrade until nvidia launches 20nm gpus or what ever their next HUGE leap in performance is.


----------



## OKayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> Hey guys quick question and advice...my current set up is a pair of gtx 460's 1gb...well needless to say i want to upgrade.
> 
> Here is the thing, I was going to wait for the 800 series, but if they come soon they wont be 20nm that would happen mush later this year if it does and i
> dont want to wait that long.
> 
> So I kinda have two options. Either get a 770 4gb card and have to buy a water block, making my investment a little over $500; Or I can buy two evga 580 3gb cards with
> water blocks already on them and run em SLI...I have NO PROBLEM with Sli, I have always had a SLI rig since the 8800 gtx's.
> 
> I do not have triple monitor right now but will be doing that in a few months as well, I mostly play bf4, skyrim, and other small games But also do alot of work
> on programs like autocad and revit it such.
> 
> Now i know, the 770 is newer, and has more mem and will prob be better; But honestly i dont even mind my 460's, so i know a just to sli 580's will be huge and as long
> as the 580's perform the way i want em too and they are cheaper then one 770 should that be the way I go?
> 
> I am only tring to do a upgrade until nvidia launches 20nm gpus or what ever their next HUGE leap in performance is.


My advice would be to get 2 gtx 580 and SLI them. The fact that they already have waterblocks on them is the icing on the cake. The GTX 770 is underpowered compared to 2 GTX 580s.
The 770 does not have the memory bus, nor the power to effectively use the 4gb frame buffer. The 580 has a 384bit bus and a higher memory bandwith which just seems more appropriate ( look at the 780, it also shares the 384 bit bus ). Also, a stock 770 is around 40-50 % faster than a 580, so 2 580s in SLI will blow it away.

Save your money untill maxwell ( or whatever the name of the 20nm arhitecture will be ) is here. It should come with at least 5-8 gb VRAM,(Industry is pushing 4k now ) and a nice perfomance boost of around 70-80 % over a 780.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OKayne*
> 
> My advice would be to get 2 gtx 580 and SLI them. The fact that they already have waterblocks on them is the icing on the cake. The GTX 770 is underpowered compared to 2 GTX 580s.
> The 770 does not have the memory bus, nor the power to effectively use the 4gb frame buffer. The 580 has a 384bit bus and a higher memory bandwith which just seems more appropriate ( look at the 780, it also shares the 384 bit bus ). Also, a stock 770 is around 40-50 % faster than a 580, so 2 580s in SLI will blow it away.
> 
> Save your money untill maxwell ( or whatever the name of the 20nm arhitecture will be ) is here. It should come with at least 5-8 gb VRAM,(Industry is pushing 4k now ) and a nice perfomance boost of around 70-80 % over a 780.


And only pull 3x as much power as a single 770


----------



## OKayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> And only pull 3x as much power as a single 770


Not entirely true. A single 580 draws just 14 more watts than a 770. So, 2 580s should draw around 2x ( probably less since they won't always be at full load ) than a 770.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-770/specifications - 230 W

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-580/specifications - 244W

If heat is a non issue ( Decent case with at least 3 fans ), i, personally, would go for the 2 GTX 580s.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OKayne*
> 
> Not entirely true. A single 580 draws just 14 more watts than a 770. So, 2 580s should draw around 2x ( probably less since they won't always be at full load ) than a 770.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-770/specifications - 230 W
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-580/specifications - 244W
> 
> If heat is a non issue ( Decent case with at least 3 fans ), *i, personally, would go for the 2 GTX 580s*.











Butt, you didnt -_-

Bonus question, Have you ever OWNED two 580s? Know what kind of heat they can dump?
Or what kind of power they can ACTUALLY draw overclocked and under load?

Didn't think so .


----------



## OKayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt, you didnt -_-
> 
> Bonus question, Have you ever OWNED two 580s? Know what kind of heat they can dump?
> Or what kind of power they can ACTUALLY draw overclocked and under load?
> 
> Didn't think so .


Main reason i did not get 2 580s is because i could not find any in my country ( Where i live, the gtx 460 or 760 is considered High end ). Was considering ordering from Ebay but the Shipping is murder and there is always the possibility of getting a dud. Top that off with the fact that i had a coupon for -100 $ from the store i got my card and it was a no brainer.

I never owned 2 580s, but i did own 2 275s ( which, in theyr own right are very HOT cards - 225 W ). My case is a CM Haf 922 with the added side Fan and i never had any problems. Those 275s also dropped theyr Heat in the case ( Non referece design ).

But Heat is a non issues since he said he will be watercooling them.


----------



## combateng

i could care less about power....i have a 1000w gold rated PSU so im good to go there


----------



## combateng

and i really dont care about heat either...they are WATER COOLED!!! not gonna be adding tons of extra heat from fans or any bs


----------



## OKayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> and i really dont care about heat either...they are WATER COOLED!!! not gonna be adding tons of extra heat from fans or any bs


Then, my advice would be to get whicever is cheaper as a tie-in untill the next gen comes out ( 20 Nm GPUS ). Those will have way more Vram and more power than any of the above ( As the will be geared towards 4k Resolutions ).

Use the bucks you save from the upgrade to SLI those or buy a higher end model ^_^ !

For Reference : The Gtx 580s will perform better than the 770 if the games allow it ( SLI Optimization ). If the games are unoptimized for SLI, then they will be around 40 % slower than the 770.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OKayne*
> 
> Then, my advice would be to get whicever is cheaper as a tie-in untill the next gen comes out ( 20 Nm GPUS ). Those will have way more Vram and more power than any of the above ( As the will be geared towards 4k Resolutions ).
> 
> Use the bucks you save from the upgrade to SLI those or buy a higher end model ^_^ !
> 
> For Reference : The Gtx 580s will perform better than the 770 if the games allow it ( SLI Optimization ). If the games are unoptimized for SLI, then they will be around 40 % slower than the 770.


I feel yah...seems like it will be the 580's for me then!


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Been looking all over kinda lame they don't make a ek wb for the evga 770 4gb cards.


----------



## barti2

My favorite card so I recommend more to overclock msi msi ligthing gamingtf oc

evga and evga as a model specifically who Extend the symbol of his

Give or maybe to what values can turn hand them in August


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> Been looking all over kinda lame they don't make a ek wb for the evga 770 4gb cards.


Yea its pretty disappointing. If I end up deciding to water-cool I'll probably upgrade to a newer card or something. Trying to hold off the upgrade impulse till the maxwell stuff comes out.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> i could care less about power....i have a 1000w gold rated PSU so im good to go there


80 plus has nothing to do with quality

In fact there is more then a few gold rated units out there that are crap


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I couldn't make that call major difference is
> Asus has hot wire support proven to be better than EVGA software volt mod But using hotwire you will void warrantee (involves soldering and removing resistors)


Thanks for the info! I doubt I'll be doing any hard mods while still under warranty. I do like the Asus, mainly because it looks incredibly sexy and because it is a chunk less expensive than the EVGA (379 vs 409). The decision I'll have to make is, is the tradeoff for aesthetics worth having a potentially better overclock as a result from being able to overvolt the EVGA card as well as having a dual BIOS that can potentially save my a$$ when loading a modded BIOS.


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Quick question, I run three monitors on a 5760x1080p set up. My FPS are okay playing i say around 50-60 nothing impressive. I use a GTX 770 superclocked 2gb 256bit to run all three monitors. My question is would it be better to just get another 2gb and run them in SLI or would be better to just replace that one 2gb card with a gtx 770 4gb card or just move up to 3gb 780 ti? Would more memory interface or more CUDA cores help my FPS?


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 80 plus has nothing to do with quality
> 
> In fact there is more then a few gold rated units out there that are crap


I agree...but I dont think the NZXT hale 90 1000w is one of those


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> I agree...but I dont think the NZXT hale 90 1000w is one of those


V1 or V2?


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> Quick question, I run three monitors on a 5760x1080p set up. My FPS are okay playing i say around 50-60 nothing impressive. I use a GTX 770 superclocked 2gb 256bit to run all three monitors. My question is would it be better to just get another 2gb and run them in SLI or would be better to just replace that one 2gb card with a gtx 770 4gb card or just move up to 3gb 780 ti? Would more memory interface or more CUDA cores help my FPS?


the best bet would be the 780ti...but going to a 4gb 770 would help you out vastly too...what ever you do dont get a second 2gb card it wont help because your
VRAM will still only be 2gb and that is what is limiting you right now... if you want to save some coin then get a 4gb 770 and sell your 2gb one...or wait till the 8xx comes out
it may not be that long like next month maybe next month


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> V1 or V2?


V1


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> the best bet would be the 780ti...but going to a 4gb 770 would help you out vastly too...what ever you do dont get a second 2gb card it wont help because your
> VRAM will still only be 2gb and that is what is limiting you right now... if you want to save some coin then get a 4gb 770 and sell your 2gb one...or wait till the 8xx comes out
> it may not be that long like next month maybe next month


Thanks i was going to pull the trigger on the 780ti classified kingpin but i found out it wasn't going to be 6gb :/


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> Thanks i was going to pull the trigger on the 780ti classified kingpin but i found out it wasn't going to be 6gb :/


yeah...if you can wait a little bit i would cause rumors are in the next few months there may be the 8xx series out...first up with me the Mobil laptop gpus but desk top
gpus are never far behind those...problem is that if the 8xx does come out very soon, chances are it WILL NOT be the 20nm chip die and will not be much more performance
over the 7xx series...but if somehow Nvidia does get some 8xx cards out that are the 20nm chips...they will be in such high demand and shortage of them they will sell
out in minutes and probably not be restocked for a month or more...word is, rumored word, they wont beable to mass produce the 20nm chips needed for true maxwell cards
till end of 2014...

But still, may be worth waiting a month or so and once some of the rumors become facts then maybe you can decide on what approach to do...hate for you to buy a new card and a month
later something so much better comes out!

and i highly doubt they will do any 780ti cards with 6gb of VRAM because then there will be no point in their Titan series


----------



## ricklen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> the best bet would be the 780ti...but going to a 4gb 770 would help you out vastly too...what ever you do dont get a second 2gb card it wont help because your
> VRAM will still only be 2gb and that is what is limiting you right now... if you want to save some coin then get a 4gb 770 and sell your 2gb one...or wait till the 8xx comes out
> it may not be that long like next month maybe next month


Wait what? No way a 770 4GB will be a better option than SLI 2GB. I don't know a lot about the VRAM thing but going from 2GB to 4GB will be a total waste of money because you will never be able to sell your 2GB for a good price.

Deepsouth1987: Better buy a R9 290(x) or a GTX 780 (ti) if you really want to upgrade

EDIT: A realistic prediction on the 8xx series will be the end of the year, like August or September, not a few months.


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Wait what? No way a 770 4GB will be a better option than SLI 2GB. I don't know a lot about the VRAM thing but going from 2GB to 4GB will be a total waste of money because you will never be able to sell your 2GB for a good price.
> 
> Deepsouth1987: Better buy a R9 290(x) or a GTX 780 (ti) if you really want to upgrade
> 
> EDIT: A realistic prediction on the 8xx series will be the end of the year, like August or September, not a few months.


Just kinda worried if i spend all that money on a 3gb 780 ti it still wouldn't be enough to raise the fps on a 5760x1080res since it only 3gb of vram.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Wait what? No way a 770 4GB will be a better option than SLI 2GB. I don't know a lot about the VRAM thing but going from 2GB to 4GB will be a total waste of money because you will never be able to sell your 2GB for a good price.
> 
> Deepsouth1987: Better buy a R9 290(x) or a GTX 780 (ti) if you really want to upgrade
> 
> EDIT: A realistic prediction on the 8xx series will be the end of the year, like August or September, not a few months.


Ok...im gonna try not to be mean or be-little you but idk how thats gonna go....see obviously either you did not read what he wrote, or what I wrote, or have no idea what your talking about or maybe its all three so here we go!

The VRAM thing between a 2gb-4gb GTX 770 will make a HUGE ******* DIFFERENCE in this mans application....you see, BF4 on a SINGLE 1920x1080p monitor uses roughly 1.7-1.9gb of VRAM alone with everything set to its highest. This gentleman does not use a single monitor he uses three in nvidia surround, which raises the resolution and thus raises the needed VRAM to play on ultra to around 2.8ish gb... His GPU power alone is more than enough for BF4, hell my two 460's runs BF4 on ULTRA settings i just have to turn off all AA,Post AA and HBAO crap off cause that uses alot of VRAM and I use only one monitor but am limited by my 1gb VRAM...he uses three monitors but is limited by his 2gb VRAM. If he only used one monitor he would have more than enough now, But since he uses three then he needs more VRAM not more GPU power which is why he should sell his 2gb 770 for like 200-225 on ebay and take that and an extra 200 and get a 4gb 770 and save the big upgrade for the 8xx series...

and that leads me to my second rant!!!!...clearly you did not listen to what I said about the 8xx cards!!!! there is already road maps for the gtx 800 mobile gpus out and word is late feb early march when they hit, and it is never far behind that the desktop GPU's come out after the mobile ones...the one question is will the desktop ones be just a 10-15% improvement of our current 7xx cards with the same 28nm die, or will they be the 50%+ improvement NVIDIA claims is possable with the new 20nm dies that the 800 cards are suppose to have...there is no question that we will see 8xx cards of some sort before may-june...only thing is what will they be, a huge improvement with 20nm die chips or just a slight one with old 28nm chips to keep up with AMD and then the 20nm GPUs late this year...

as for the original guy who asked the first question...if you need something to run your triple monitors RIGHT NOW, then get a 770 4gb and save your big upgrade for when ever the 20nm 8xx cards come out, whether its soon or later this year


----------



## combateng

go with the 4gb 770 you will not be disappointed...people claim steady 80-100fps in BF4 on triple monitors with them and everything on Ultra and AA and MSAA all the way up...I only say claim because i have not seen it with my own eyes so I can not confirm. I guarantee you there is no reason for a 780ti it is over kill and you will be throwing more money away...4gb of VRAM is also very "future proof" if you plan on keeping that set up for years to come.

If you have the money, buy a GTX 770 4gb, use it, you will love it, and then sell your 2gb card on ebay for like 225-250 and re-coup some of your money spent on the 4gb one...i guarantee you it will sell quick because that's cheap for that card and plenty of people who use only one monitor will want it and buy it in a heart beat.

hell i was gonna buy a 4gb 770 because i need to upgrade and am going triple monitors...but it would cost me around $550 for the card + water block, so I am buying two GTX 580 3GB cards for $400 with water blocks already....more GPU power and faster memory because of bigger MEM BUS...less MEM but faster


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> Quick question, I run three monitors on a 5760x1080p set up. My FPS are okay playing i say around 50-60 nothing impressive. I use a GTX 770 superclocked 2gb 256bit to run all three monitors. My question is would it be better to just get another 2gb and run them in SLI or would be better to just replace that one 2gb card with a gtx 770 4gb card or just move up to 3gb 780 ti? Would more memory interface or more CUDA cores help my FPS?


4gb models of the 770 are actually some of the best setups for surround especially if your running 1080p. The Ti or even 780 are good for 1440p and up. At 1440p and up you don't need aa so it saves some on vram. I debated on going back to 770s for surround but I need the gpu power for 3 1440p 120hz monitors. If you read around most actaul recommend 770 4gb models vs 780 or ti for surround vision. Also the ti does have the full unlocked gk110 and 7 ghz mem but the mem timings were loosened quite a bit to allow them to clock that high where the 780 had tighter timing like the 770.

Definetly sell the 2gb and grab some 4gb. Judging by the new cards coming out and ports we already have from the new console some 4gb 770s should last you sometime. Bf4 is a demanding game but I have been talking about it with others and they have the same issues with low frame rates on nvidia cards. I now stay above 120 fps on ultra with 3 780Ti on 1 monitor. Hopefully dice fix this but I am thinking they did it on purpose so people would purchase amd cards.

@combateng They are doing 6gb 780Ti nvidia is waiting for titan stock to sell out before releasing. Also the 580 was fermi and now is kepler which was a good increase in performance. The 580 would translate to roughly a GTX 760 now so a 770 4gb model is still better. A bigger bus vs the performace difference in the 580 vs 770 still makes the 779 better your not going to notice the bus bit rate difference in those speeds.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 4gb models of the 770 are actually some of the best setups for surround especially if your running 1080p. The Ti or even 780 are good for 1440p and up. At 1440p and up you don't need aa so it saves some on vram. I debated on going back to 770s for surround but I need the gpu power for 3 1440p 120hz monitors. If you read around most actaul recommend 770 4gb models vs 780 or ti for surround vision. Also the ti does have the full unlocked gk110 and 7 ghz mem but the mem timings were loosened quite a bit to allow them to clock that high where the 780 had tighter timing like the 770.
> 
> Definitely sell the 2gb and grab some 4gb. Judging by the new cards coming out and ports we already have from the new console some 4gb 770s should last you sometime. Bf4 is a demanding game but I have been talking about it with others and they have the same issues with low frame rates on nvidia cards. I now stay above 120 fps on ultra with 3 780Ti on 1 monitor. Hopefully dice fix this but I am thinking they did it on purpose so people would purchase amd cards.


yup yup...totally agree...he your going three monitors that are higher then 1080p then you need the master mem and bigger mem bus and more gpu power of a 780 or 780 ti...but for triple 1080p monitors, a 770 4gb is best bang for buck and is future proof as far as VRAM goes for quite some time probably for 2-4 years depending on how game development goes...and if you ever needed more power then a sli set up of 770 4gb cards will kick ass!!!

as far as the dice /amd thing idk bout that...i know almost every EA game and especially BF game has always indorsed NVIDIA they have kinda been "in bed" with eachother for some time...if anything is a miss with NVIDIA cards in BF4 then its prob NVIDIA's fault and something with their drivers it happens from time to time...i remember when we were in the 28x drivers and people were having tons of problems till the 29x drivers came out...

as for me i have always been and will always be an NVIDIA guy...no matter what AMD brings out!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> yup yup...totally agree...he your going three monitors that are higher then 1080p then you need the master mem and bigger mem bus and more gpu power of a 780 or 780 ti...but for triple 1080p monitors, a 770 4gb is best bang for buck and is future proof as far as VRAM goes for quite some time probably for 2-4 years depending on how game development goes...and if you ever needed more power then a sli set up of 770 4gb cards will kick ass!!!
> 
> as far as the dice /amd thing idk bout that...i know almost every EA game and especially BF game has always indorsed NVIDIA they have kinda been "in bed" with eachother for some time...if anything is a miss with NVIDIA cards in BF4 then its prob NVIDIA's fault and something with their drivers it happens from time to time...i remember when we were in the 28x drivers and people were having tons of problems till the 29x drivers came out...
> 
> as for me i have always been and will always be an NVIDIA guy...no matter what AMD brings out!


Yea your right usually they have been in bed with nvidia but with them giving bf4 with amd cards and about to start using amd mantle seems they focused on amd optimization thengetting nvidia running right. Nvidia has released a few drivers since then but really on the ea forums people talking about the bad fps and drops in fps they said they were aware of the issue claimed they resolved it yet many still have the issue. When I go to my settings it recommends I run medium. Really 4930k at 4.6 ghz 2400 mhz ram and 3 oc 1240/7600 780Ti you recommend medium lol.


----------



## gopackersjt

I bought a 4gb 770 simply because I plan to SLI in the future. If I had bought a 2gb, I would bottleneck with the vram. When I was playing Crysis 3 multiplayer today (everything maxed @1080p), I was using 2.3gb's vram with one monitor... Now that the next gen consoles are out using x86, we won't be so held back by consoles meaning we're going to need a little more vram for the newer, bigger games. 2gb's is borderline pointless for AAA games of today.


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Yeah, I think i am going to end up selling the 2gb card and going with the 4gb just lame they don't make a waterblock for the 4gb cards. I would have to purchase the gtx 770 Classified Hydro Copper one :/


----------



## gopackersjt

Would a Kraken G10 work with the 4gb? I've never looked into it because I'm content with the windforce cooler, but the G10 might be worth looking into if you have the room in your case.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopackersjt*
> 
> I bought a 4gb 770 simply because I plan to SLI in the future. If I had bought a 2gb, I would bottleneck with the vram. When I was playing Crysis 3 multiplayer today (everything maxed @1080p), I was using 2.3gb's vram with one monitor... Now that the next gen consoles are out using x86, we won't be so held back by consoles meaning we're going to need a little more vram for the newer, bigger games. 2gb's is borderline pointless for AAA games of today.


I played crysis 3 maxed on 2gb sli 770s at 1080 and I didn't hit the vram wall if I remember right crysis 3 also reserves vram usuage like most games as a buffer


----------



## combateng

maybe its a thing with the 7xx cards or the 780 ti you have...when i do "recommended" setting it has everything on high for me with the AA turned off...and im old a pair of 460 1gb cards lol


----------



## ricklen

Ah it is okay, I'm not so sure about the 4 GB vs 2 GB thing gues it will make a big difference then on triple monitor, the topic owner knows a lot about it so I'm not involved.

HF with your 4 GB


----------



## combateng

they do make water blocks for the 4gb cards...several companys have em...hell most of the water blocks work on 2gb and 4gb versions....check out performance-pcs.com
they have a good selection.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_587&products_id=38683

expensive, but better then getting the evga hydro edition


----------



## gopackersjt

What I was saying is that right now 2GB will do alright, but if you plan to SLI in the future, 2GB will be pointless. Sorry, I should have clarified that a little better. But I didn't think about the buffer, maybe I am wrong.


----------



## ricklen

Not sure if this source is reliable but it may be usefull:

http://alienbabeltech.com/main/gtx-770-4gb-vs-2gb-tested/

The question for me is: Is it worth the money to upgrade a 2 GB to a 4 GB version, if you allready have a 2 GB version?


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopackersjt*
> 
> What I was saying is that right now 2GB will do alright, but if you plan to SLI in the future, 2GB will be pointless. Sorry, I should have clarified that a little better. But I didn't think about the buffer, maybe I am wrong.


no, 2gb right now isnt even alright for him...he is using triple monitor...BF4 with triple monitor uses almost 3gb of VRAM...3gb>2gb= 2gb is not enough!

2Gb is enough if he, or anyone, is only using one 1080p monitor...but thats it

and even then...todays games are almost 2gb on one monitor alone...so when more taxing games hit, then 2gb on one monitor wont even be enough.

honestly anyone who gets a 2gb video card is just ignorant because they are setting them selfs up for failure...i wish they would just take them off the damn market lol


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Not sure if this source is reliable but it may be usefull:
> 
> http://alienbabeltech.com/main/gtx-770-4gb-vs-2gb-tested/
> 
> The question for me is: Is it worth the money to upgrade a 2 GB to a 4 GB version, if you allready have a 2 GB version?


it is 110% worth it!!!! under stand this

HE USES THREE MONITORS!!!!!!!!!!! WHICH MEANS HE NEEEEEEEEEEEEEDS MORE THAN 2GB of VRAM!

If you would read even your own link...they are saying 2gb is fine for ONE 1080p Monitor!!! he is doing 3 monitors which is a lot higher resolution which means he needs more than 2gb of VRAM.

this is the last time i will spell that out for you before i hunt you down and slap you for not reading or understanding


----------



## gopackersjt

The issue is that the people trolling youtube comments swear that 2gb is plenty. Misinformation is killing the gpu market in my opinion. It's a shame that 2gb isn't cutting it though, because the 2gb 770's are dirt cheap right now. I'm half tempted to get one for a lan party rig.


----------



## Deepsouth1987

See i don't understand why i just couldn't use the water block off my 2gb superclocked EVGA card to the 4gb EVGA card same design it seems.

2GB i am using - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921

4GB i want to get - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130945

waterblock i am using now - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20695/ex-blc-1483/EK_Geforce_GTX_770_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_EK-FC770_GTX_-_Nickel.html?id=jIFeHLQ4&mv_pc=161


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopackersjt*
> 
> The issue is that the people trolling youtube comments swear that 2gb is plenty. Misinformation is killing the gpu market in my opinion. It's a shame that 2gb isn't cutting it though, because the 2gb 770's are dirt cheap right now. I'm half tempted to get one for a lan party rig.


2gb does cut it its plenty for 1 monitor surround is where your looking at higher vram multi card situations. 4 gb vs 2 gb in a single monitor no difference 2gb vs 4 gb multi monitor yes they will have the same speeds but allow for more settings and the gpus need to process more pixels need more vram along with gpu power.

Lets take cod ghost for example I have 3gb of vram my buddy has two same settings he shows almost maxed vram as do I. Why you may ask cod ghost artificially uses vram don't know if they fixed that yet but it does. A lot of games allocate a percentage of vram as a buffer to have in case it needs it and its usually based on a percentage of the vram available and trust me you would know if you was hitting the vram wall you would stutter like crazy.


----------



## combateng

2gb will work on a single 1080p monitor...but only for now...i mean BF4 uses around 1.8GB with all settings up on a single 1080p monitor so you can see how the 2gb limit is pretty much already reached with todays games...and the games are only going to get more demanding now that the next gen consoles are out.

i learned quickly in computer building...do research first, and ALWAYS buy more then you need...its better to spend more and future proof so your rig can last 3-4 years then to be buying parts every six months.


----------



## combateng

yes it is worth it...if you were only gaming on one 1080p monitor you would have no problem with a 2gb card for now...but since you use three monitors you have to have more VRAM...if you dont want to wait until the 8xx cards come out, then your best bet is to just get the GTX 770 4gb card...buy one, get a water block and that will cost you $500ish...then you can sell your 2gb 770 for about 225-250 on ebay and it will sell quick as hell...there are alot of people that only game on one monitor and dont want three, so 2gb is good for them and they are looking for a bargin...and your card is about $300 new so 225-250 is a good deal and someone will buy it quickly after you post it...and then you are only into that 4gb 770 for about 200-250 at most.

you will be saving alot of money over buying a 780 or 780 ti, and can see how great the performance is you may just beable to SLI your 4gb 770 instead of doing a 8xx card when they come out.

bottom line is...if you want to use your triple monitors for gaming and get the full potential out of your games then you need more VRAM...and getting a 4gb 770 and selling your 2gb one is your best choice


----------



## combateng

if you already have a water block then yes, it will work!!!! (most of the time)

water blocks are made for reference designed video cards, meaning the ones that NVIDIA actually designed...NVIDIA designed both 2 and 4gb cards...where you see cards become none reference design cards is when manufacturers change thing to give their cards better clock speeds. most of the time that means enlarging the power regulators or mosfets or other components on the card to over clock.

if you have a after market water block then goto that manufacturers page, they normally have a list of cards that are known to work with their water block


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> if you already have a water block then yes, it will work!!!! (most of the time)
> 
> water blocks are made for reference designed video cards, meaning the ones that NVIDIA actually designed...NVIDIA designed both 2 and 4gb cards...where you see cards become none reference design cards is when manufacturers change thing to give their cards better clock speeds. most of the time that means enlarging the power regulators or mosfets or other components on the card to over clock.
> 
> if you have a after market water block then goto that manufacturers page, they normally have a list of cards that are known to work with their water block


Yeah i just send ekwb an email asking if i can use that waterblock off the 2gb to the 4gb. I am going to wait it out and see what they say. Save me some money if i can use it.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> Yeah i just send ekwb an email asking if i can use that waterblock off the 2gb to the 4gb. I am going to wait it out and see what they say. Save me some money if i can use it.


i will almost guarantee you it will work...they dont make separate water blocks for 2-4 gb versions...you just have to make sure you get the reference EVGA 4gb card...its normally the cheapest one but sometimes some of there overclocked cards are still reference cards and will work too.

id say look at there compatibility list...but they dont always keep them up to date, and since they made the 4gb cards after the water blocks they may not check em...but a lot of people have the 4gb cards with after market water blocks and EK is a good brand so im sure that one will work.


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Wow face palm... i just found this on there site.

http://www.ekwb.com/news/391/19/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-770-4GB-found-incompatible-with-EK-FC770-GTX/


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> See i don't understand why i just couldn't use the water block off my 2gb superclocked EVGA card to the 4gb EVGA card same design it seems.
> 
> 2GB i am using - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921
> 
> 4GB i want to get - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130945
> 
> waterblock i am using now - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20695/ex-blc-1483/EK_Geforce_GTX_770_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_EK-FC770_GTX_-_Nickel.html?id=jIFeHLQ4&mv_pc=161


It won't work the 4gb have a larger inductor coil that don't blocks install in fact ek does not make a block for any 4gb models for that reason plus not many users are going to buy 4gb models they usually buy the higher end stuff so they proably dont think there is enough profit to offset the engineering cost and production. Two options either mod your current block as in dremel out a opening where it blocks the install or second option check out other companys like xspc or aquacomputer etc.


----------



## staisman

They are talking about EVGA only. So buy a different brand.


----------



## combateng

yeah iv just been looking to...not many options i have seen for a water block for a 4gb model...which pisses me off because when i emailed xspc like 6-7 months ago they said they were going to make a razor block just for that because they would be the like only one on the market to do so...

according to their website the only 770 4gb card that their block fits is the GeForce GTX 770 iChill Accelero Hybrid 4GB...which is already a hybrid water cooled gpu so...idk *** thats all about

my advise...just check every single water block brand and their gpu compatibility list...might get lucky?

and for your ek block...check compatibility with EVERY SINGLE 4gb gtx 770 on the market...your block may not work with the evga model 770 but might work with another one


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staisman*
> 
> They are talking about EVGA only. So buy a different brand.


Yea sorry I was talking about evga 3rd option buy another brand lol you can check www.coolingconfiguator.com its ek site so you can see if they have a block and which model is compatible


----------



## combateng

This is the only card that both your block and the xspc block says it is compadable with....idk what it is about the card other then maybe the card was special made to be water cooled since it comes with a hybrid cooling system on it...email EK again and run it by them and see if this card has been visually tested for fitment with your block i guess

https://skinflint.co.uk/eu/inno3d-ichill-black-series-geforce-gtx-770-accelero-hybrid-c77p-2sdn-m5dsx-a953839.html


----------



## combateng

wait...i am being ******ed i have done this research before when i was gonna get a 770 4gb lol

they dont make water blocks for the 770 4g directly but they have them...you have to get a 680 water block....just about any 680 water block is compatibly with a 770 4gb...thats why they never made a specific water block for those card lol...

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock_genpdf?wb_id=586

just about any brand has em...Ek, XSPC, you name it...just get a 680 block and your good to go


----------



## combateng

choose this video card Zotac GeForce GTX 770 4GB GDDR5 (ZT-70304-10P)

that one works with Ek's EK-FC680 GTX water block


----------



## combateng

but hey if money is no option...you should wait for the gtx 790









http://www.tweaktown.com/news/34626/rumortt-nvidia-preparing-geforce-gtx-790-with-10gb-of-gddr5-ram/index.html


----------



## blackhole2013

Loving my gtx 770 thinking if I should go SLI but only have a 1080p monitor and all games play like butter already but some reason I always need more .... Im addicted to building and buying computer parts I need CBA computer builders anonymous


----------



## feznz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Wait what? No way a 770 4GB will be a better option than SLI 2GB. I don't know a lot about the VRAM thing but going from 2GB to 4GB will be a total waste of money because you will never be able to sell your 2GB for a good price.
> 
> Deepsouth1987: Better buy a R9 290(x) or a GTX 780 (ti) if you really want to upgrade
> 
> EDIT: A realistic prediction on the 8xx series will be the end of the year, like August or September, not a few months.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> Just kinda worried if i spend all that money on a 3gb 780 ti it still wouldn't be enough to raise the fps on a 5760x1080res since it only 3gb of vram.


]



I have a 5760x 1080 surround system what are you basing your opinions on?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Not sure if this source is reliable but it may be usefull:
> 
> http://alienbabeltech.com/main/gtx-770-4gb-vs-2gb-tested/
> 
> The question for me is: Is it worth the money to upgrade a 2 GB to a 4 GB version, if you allready have a 2 GB version?


this is a abstract from the above link
Quote:


> There isn't a lot of difference between the cards at 1920×1080 or at 2560×1600. We only start to see minimal differences at 5760×1080, and even so, there is rarely a frame or two difference. If we start to add even more AA, in most cases, the frame rates will drop to unplayable on both cards.


Benchmarks based on single GTX 770


My findings are the same even with a 2 way SLI system simply even if you use 3.5Gb of Vram most likely you will be in the 5-10FPS if you like to play with a constant 60+ FPS you will end up with "High settings" which will normally equate to 1.8-1.9Gb of Vram.
I can say this as I own and game on a 5760x1080 surround system with 770 SLI and I monitor while I game and never have any micro stutter caused by running out of Vram.


LOL my keyboard looked clean until I took a photo

I would say 4GB CARDS ARE WORTH IT IF YOU DON'T MIND GAMING @ 25-35FPS


----------



## doctakedooty

I have seriously missed the comment about the 3gb of vram not enough but my 7560x1440 is fine on 3gb unless your wanting to play skyrim with lots of mods given at my resolution aa is not really needed but you also need gpu power to keep your fps high and trust me it startd costing a lot of money to achieve that. Like feznz said if your only running 2 cards youmay not have enough juice and may need a 3rd. Either way surround is fun but no matter what it does cost money and can cost a lot depending on what your wanting. Also if your wanting a higher end card make sure you have a good cpu and your not bottlenecking. My 3 780Ti have hit a bottleneck on my 4.6 4930K my gpus are oc but now I am going to have to sell my 4930k and start a hunt for one capable of 5ghz and for anyone wondering yes I have plenty of cooling for it. If you decide to spend the money then a 780 would be a good choice as far as prrformance goes with skyn3t vbios and voltage unlock you can oc them pretty well the 780ti he hasn't bern able to unlock and doesn't look like he will be able too. A 780 classy is good for oc if you go that route but 2 770s do perform better then a 780 but a 780 allows you to add 2 more later for 3 way sli and the Ti allow for 4 way I will let you know how 4 way is when I get my cpu issues resolved.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> Ok...im gonna try not to be mean or be-little you but idk how thats gonna go....see obviously either you did not read what he wrote, or what I wrote, or have no idea what your talking about or maybe its all three so here we go!
> 
> *The VRAM thing between a 2gb-4gb GTX 770 will make a HUGE ******* DIFFERENCE in this mans application....you see, BF4 on a SINGLE 1920x1080p monitor uses roughly 1.7-1.9gb of VRAM alone with everything set to its highest.* This gentleman does not use a single monitor he uses three in nvidia surround, which raises the resolution and thus raises the needed VRAM to play on ultra to around 2.8ish gb... His GPU power alone is more than enough for BF4, hell my two 460's runs BF4 on ULTRA settings i just have to turn off all AA,Post AA and HBAO crap off cause that uses alot of VRAM and I use only one monitor but am limited by my 1gb VRAM...he uses three monitors but is limited by his 2gb VRAM. If he only used one monitor he would have more than enough now, But since he uses three then he needs more VRAM not more GPU power which is why he should sell his 2gb 770 for like 200-225 on ebay and take that and an extra 200 and get a 4gb 770 and save the big upgrade for the 8xx series...
> 
> and that leads me to my second rant!!!!...clearly you did not listen to what I said about the 8xx cards!!!! there is already road maps for the gtx 800 mobile gpus out and word is late feb early march when they hit, and it is never far behind that the desktop GPU's come out after the mobile ones...the one question is will the desktop ones be just a 10-15% improvement of our current 7xx cards with the same 28nm die, or will they be the 50%+ improvement NVIDIA claims is possable with the new 20nm dies that the 800 cards are suppose to have...there is no question that we will see 8xx cards of some sort before may-june...only thing is what will they be, a huge improvement with 20nm die chips or just a slight one with old 28nm chips to keep up with AMD and then the 20nm GPUs late this year...
> 
> as for the original guy who asked the first question...if you need something to run your triple monitors RIGHT NOW, then get a 770 4gb and save your big upgrade for when ever the 20nm 8xx cards come out, whether its soon or later this year


Here we go again with the misinformation







, and it's always people that have not used anything higher than a single 1080p or 1440p monitor lol. 4gb 770's are waste. point blank waste for gaming. Get the 2gb or upgrade to something higher (290x, 780ti. e.t.c)


----------



## ricklen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Here we go again with the misinformation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and it's always people that have not used anything higher than a single 1080p or 1440p monitor lol. 4gb 770's are waste. point blank waste for gaming. Get the 2gb or upgrade to something higher (290x, 780ti. e.t.c)


I was trying to trigger your reaction since this has been discussed many many times..... You must be tired of it.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 5760x 1080 surround system what are you basing your opinions on?
> this is a abstract from the above link
> Benchmarks based on single GTX 770
> 
> My findings are the same even with a 2 way SLI system simply even if you use 3.5Gb of Vram most likely you will be in the 5-10FPS if you like to play with a constant 60+ FPS you will end up with "High settings" which will normally equate to 1.8-1.9Gb of Vram.
> I can say this as I own and game on a 5760x1080 surround system with 770 SLI and I monitor while I game and never have any micro stutter caused by running out of Vram.
> 
> I would say 4GB CARDS ARE WORTH IT IF YOU DON'T MIND GAMING @ 25-35FPS


Ok you made your point to me at least! Sticking to the original plan x3 sli 770's


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Here we go again with the misinformation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and it's always people that have not used anything higher than a single 1080p or 1440p monitor lol. 4gb 770's are waste. point blank waste for gaming. Get the 2gb or upgrade to something higher (290x, 780ti. e.t.c)


Don't get a ti its good but 780 is just as good for cheaper price. 4gb or not get whatever you want its your money and people will always argue over this. Either way your going to be spending lots of money doing surround its not cheap.

As far as the roadmap for 800 series the 20nm dies we probably won't see till end of year early next along with the 880. Either way nvidia is going for lower temps and lower power consumption. Most of these are rumors and nothing has been concrete besides nvidia has said it would like to have the new line on shelves by end of march and releasing lower end first and gradually releasing till they reach the high end.


----------



## Deepsouth1987

Thread is confusing the heck out of me on what to do lol


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> Thread is confusing the heck out of me on what to do lol


I will sum it up some say 2gb is enough some say 4gb is enough either way you need multi gpus for surround and with the price of a 4gb 770 might as well go 780 as it will offer more options for upgrading later if needed. So my final answer go 780 compared to the price of the 4gb it would be better since it is a faster gpu and oc they do very well especially with vbios and voltage unlock. 3gb the 780 has will be enough. So pick up a 780 I advise against a 780ti they do perform well but for the extra cash and the fact they will more then likely never seevoltage past 1.21v on reference.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I will sum it up some say 2gb is enough some say 4gb is enough either way you need multi gpus for surround and with the price of a 4gb 770 might as well go 780 as it will offer more options for upgrading later if needed. So my final answer go 780 compared to the price of the 4gb it would be better since it is a faster gpu and oc they do very well especially with vbios and voltage unlock. 3gb the 780 has will be enough. So pick up a 780 I advise against a 780ti they do perform well but for the extra cash and the fact they will more then likely never seevoltage past 1.21v on reference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Wait what? How is that even possible? It must be something in the Guildwars engine or something like that.


get a GTX 780 Ti
for GTX 770 get 4 GB what the price difference between 2 - 4 gb ... 40 $

don't get a 780 2 GTX 770 is better than titan


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> get a GTX 780 Ti
> for GTX 770 get 4 GB what the price difference between 2 - 4 gb ... 40 $
> 
> don't get a 780 2 GTX 770 is better than titan


Your right get a 780ti I own 3 780Ti and had 3 780 the 780s you will get your money out of and once again they clock very well since you have unlocked voltage for a extra $200 between the two I am saying best bang for your buck the 780 ref are not that far behind oc vs oc and some score better then ti just depends on the silicon lottery. Yes 2770s are better then a titan 2 titans are better then 3 770s so are 2 780s.


----------



## ace ventura069

witch bios i need to unlock my sli 770 lightnings ?


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> witch bios i need to unlock my sli 770 lightnings ?


bios editor
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
check this out it will unlock voltage
voltage http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> bios editor
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770
> check this out it will unlock voltage
> voltage http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/


thx for the info mate but seems like to much information for mee to understand


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Ok you made your point to me at least! Sticking to the original plan x3 sli 770's


Unless I splurge and go with x2 sli 780


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Here we go again with the misinformation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and it's always people that have not used anything higher than a single 1080p or 1440p monitor lol. 4gb 770's are waste. point blank waste for gaming. Get the 2gb or upgrade to something higher (290x, 780ti. e.t.c)


no...its not mis information...go and try reading...anyone who plays bf4 on triple surround monitor says they use around 2.6-2.9gbs of VRAM...meaning for this guy who says he uses three 1080p monitors and wants bf4 on ultra....then his 2gb of VRAM wont cut it...its why he says he gets dips in his FPS...probably huge dips on bigger maps.

I have been building computers for well over a decade and always keep up to date on everything and if i dont know something i research it...and just because i personally dont use triple monitor does not mean I have never built a rig, set it up with that and used it.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> no...its not mis information...go and try reading...anyone who plays bf4 on triple surround monitor says they use around 2.6-2.9gbs of VRAM...meaning for this guy who says he uses three 1080p monitors and wants bf4 on ultra....then his 2gb of VRAM wont cut it...its why he says he gets dips in his FPS...probably huge dips on bigger maps.
> 
> I have been building computers for well over a decade and always keep up to date on everything and if i dont know something i research it...and just because i personally dont use triple monitor does not mean I have never built a rig, set it up with that and used it.


lol I use 2.2 as high as 2.6 gb on some maps @ only 1080p..
On 4gb 770's .. Yousir are correct, not mis information


----------



## doctakedooty

Tomorrow morning when I get off work and take a nap I will post my firestrike scores between the 770, 780 ref and classified and the 780Ti. I have benchs on all the cards with 1, 2, and 3 way sli. These are synthetic so real wordl will vary but honestly I don't know where I have put my test for crysis 3 and bf3 to show the differences for real world application.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Your right get a 780ti I own 3 780Ti and had 3 780 the 780s you will get your money out of and once again they clock very well since you have unlocked voltage for a extra $200 between the two I am saying best bang for your buck the 780 ref are not that far behind oc vs oc and some score better then ti just depends on the silicon lottery. Yes 2770s are better then a titan 2 titans are better then 3 770s so are 2 780s.


you summed this up I would totally agree with you so +1
3way is 2011 socket hexicore is mandatory
x3 770 similar cost to x2 780 But 780 SLI Will scale better and forget benchmarks as drivers are always optimized for them


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> you summed this up I would totally agree with you so +1
> 3way is 2011 socket hexicore is mandatory
> x3 770 similar cost to x2 780 But 780 SLI Will scale better and forget benchmarks as drivers are always optimized for them










I'm kinda with the other guy now....errrr too many folks saying different stuff. Not all of us have the $$$ do dish out constantly to figure all this out 2gb 4gb sli not sli 770 780. makes my brain hurt.....almost makes me wanna give up the Idea for Nvidia Surround and just game on 1 23" and call It a day. I bet x3 or x2 sli 2gb 770 will work on that!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> no...its not mis information...go and try reading...anyone who plays bf4 on triple surround monitor says they use around 2.6-2.9gbs of VRAM...meaning for this guy who says he uses three 1080p monitors and wants bf4 on ultra....then his 2gb of VRAM wont cut it...its why he says he gets dips in his FPS...probably huge dips on bigger maps.
> 
> I have been building computers for well over a decade and always keep up to date on everything and if i dont know something i research it...and just because i personally dont use triple monitor does not mean I have never built a rig, set it up with that and used it.


It's misinformation... (-_-)". You know nothing about allocated V-ram that's why. Read from THIS POST. You'll hopefully learn some things about actual v-ram usage, and allocated v-ram usage


----------



## combateng

I dont need to read bull **** posts...i have real word experience and first hand knowledge of how much VRAM gets used on a triple monitor BF4 and other high VRAM usage games.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> I dont need to read bull **** posts...i have real word experience and first hand knowledge of how much VRAM gets used on a triple monitor BF4 and other high VRAM usage games.


LMAO! What so-called "real-world" experience? Ignorance is a disease.

x3 1080p monitors = 6220800 Pixels (6.2MP)

4k resolution = 8847360 Pixels (8.8MP)

if you read that post, you would see that i ran Bf4 @ 4k resolution without running out of V-ram on my 2gb 770, but oh well, you don't want to learn so i can't help you.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It's misinformation... (-_-)". You know nothing about allocated V-ram that's why. Read from THIS POST. You'll hopefully learn some things about actual v-ram usage, and allocated v-ram usage


I'm almost to the point of just doing what I want and take the chance. I've spent the last hour reading stuff about vram and such and you do make a good argument for it. But the problem is lack of knowledge on my end. Too many saying too much different stuff and showing screenshots etc. I just want to get a good setup that is going to last me a few years since I got a baby on the way. And I won't be able to upgrade for a while. I want sli either x3 or x2 I will be playing around with Nvidia Surround. This is what I want to do. My build is in my sig. ill have about 3k in this build so I want it to be right. Your opinions are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## desertsolace

I think that VRAM usage is never fully used and games/drivers etc always adjust to what the capacity is... Hence why real world examples are never the full story. I don't have the technical knowledge to prove this but after reading 3 billion posts on how my 1gb/2gb/3gb/4gb memory is ample/not enough I think it's a reasonable conclusion.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda with the other guy now....errrr too many folks saying different stuff. Not all of us have the $$$ do dish out constantly to figure all this out 2gb 4gb sli not sli 770 780. makes my brain hurt.....almost makes me wanna give up the Idea for Nvidia Surround and just game on 1 23" and call It a day. I bet x3 or x2 sli 2gb 770 will work on that!


I think this will always be a debatable subject like the chicken or the egg

I get the monitors as will have to get anyway for surround, then use you 1 Gtx770 and set up the surround and see for yourself how much Vram you use remembering that a 2nd card will scale in @ about 1.8-1.9 cards for a rough idea on FPS

Just even day to day web browsing I could not do without my triple monitor setup now

that way you can decide for yourself to go for 2Gb or more

my logic is

2 780s are $1014
3 4Gb 770s are $1140

My recommendation 1 more 2Gb 770 is only $350

Or Get the 780s for 3Gb ram and is also cheaper and will be roughly the same graphical power.

I will also say 3 card right next to each other will create a hot card sandwich where I would expect the top card to run 15-20 degrees hotter than the bottom so if you are going for a 3way it is always recommended to use reference coolers where the all the hot air is exhausted out the rear of the case rather than inside.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I think this will always be a debatable subject like the chicken or the egg
> 
> I get the monitors as will have to get anyway for surround, then use you 1 Gtx770 and set up the surround and see for yourself how much Vram you use remembering that a 2nd card will scale in @ about 1.8-1.9 cards for a rough idea on FPS
> 
> Just even day to day web browsing I could not do without my triple monitor setup now
> 
> that way you can decide for yourself to go for 2Gb or more
> 
> my logic is
> 
> 2 780s are $1014
> 3 4Gb 770s are $1140
> 
> My recommendation 1 more 2Gb 770 is only $350
> 
> Or Get the 780s for 3Gb ram and is also cheaper and will be roughly the same graphical power.
> 
> I will also say 3 card right next to each other will create a hot card sandwich where I would expect the top card to run 15-20 degrees hotter than the bottom so if you are going for a 3way it is always recommended to use reference coolers where the all the hot air is exhausted out the rear of the case rather than inside.


That's what I'll do, get the rig together with 1 card, and go from there. That's the first post I've seen that makes sense. Straightforward no BS. And considering that I already have one 2gb 770 it seems like the most logical way to go thanks bro. +rep


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> That's what I'll do, get the rig together with 1 card, and go from there. That's the first post I've seen that makes sense. Straightforward no BS. And considering that I already have one 2gb 770 it seems like the most logical way to go thanks bro. +rep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda with the other guy now....errrr too many folks saying different stuff. Not all of us have the $$$ do dish out constantly to figure all this out 2gb 4gb sli not sli 770 780. makes my brain hurt.....almost makes me wanna give up the Idea for Nvidia Surround and just game on 1 23" and call It a day. I bet x3 or x2 sli 2gb 770 will work on that!


I agree try it the only problem I see with 4gb models of the 770 is the speed is not usually enough to take full advantage of the 4gb of vram plus you are looking at around $400 for a 4gb card and you can pick up a 780 from amazon from amazon warehouse deals for $450. If going for 4gb that's why I said spend the extra on the 780 as it would give you more upgrade options down the road.


----------



## 8bitG33k

There is a EVGA 770 classy to be had there for 408 USD







... I wonder if those still come with the game bundle since they are technically used cards.


----------



## Jharel

Hello, newbie here. I registered to get in on the BIOS flashing fun.

I saw the above comments regarding price and I have to mention that sometimes there are good deals to be had on eBay (maybe some people don't like eBay at all, but just saying).

The main reason I got my new EVGA Dual SC ACX 4GB (long name...) on eBay is because it was cheap- It was selling for $355 (there were 6 identical new cards on sale by the same seller, me being one of the buyers). The second reason was that I didn't sell my Radeon HD 7950 for all that much- only cashed in around $300 after eBay took the 10% cut and after I pay the shipping. (there were several reasons I sold that Radeon... long story)

The card was sealed in box and came with a game coupon in the same shipment even though the listing didn't mention it. I guess at least that particular seller was good.

Thanks Skyn3t for the BIOS. Now I'm gonna try not to mess something up


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> There is a EVGA 770 classy to be had there for 408 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I wonder if those still come with the game bundle since they are technically used cards.


They don't give the game but its just assassins creed it was ok in my opinion nothing that great and the classy would have been alot funnier card to play with but since nvidia locked the voltage on the 680 they carried that over to the 770 classy so you can't use the evbot like you can on the 780 classy to pump up the vcore.

Even at $404 for the 770 classy it would be wotth the extra $50 for a used 780 its a lot more powerful.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> That's what I'll do, get the rig together with 1 card, and go from there. That's the first post I've seen that makes sense. Straightforward no BS. And considering that I already have one 2gb 770 it seems like the most logical way to go thanks bro. +rep


IMO, for triple monitor setup, i personally would not go with anything lower than 780's. You would need as much GPU horsepower as you can get to keep the in-game settings high and still maintain 60FPS+ in future games.

From my experience, I don't think 770 SLI would be able to keep up, but If you end up going for 770's to save some cash, don't worry about 2gb not being sufficient, you would have to run most super demanding games without AA, or FXAA to maintain playable FPS, and the lower the amount of AA used, the lower the V-ram used. You would run out of raw processing power before you run out of V-ram.


----------



## cdnGhost

Bought a EVGA GTX 770 Classified last night as an upgrade from my ATI Radeon HD 5870.
Hope to have it installed in my comp later today.... Just hoping that it fits.... lol card is a lot bigger then I first thought....
It will be housed in a Silverstone Fortress FT03-B which I have water cooled just worried that either the bottom radiator and fans or the pipes will be in the way... sure as hell hope not.... I was impulsive and never measured lol
anyway will post a few photos later as well as try and join the club!

Looking forward to seeing how well this card preforms...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> IMO, for triple monitor setup, i personally would not go with anything lower than 780's. You would need as much GPU horsepower as you can get to keep the in-game settings high and still maintain 60FPS+ in future games.
> 
> From my experience, I don't think 770 SLI would be able to keep up, but If you end up going for 770's to save some cash, don't worry about 2gb not being sufficient, you would have to run most super demanding games without AA, or FXAA to maintain playable FPS, and the lower the amount of AA used, the lower the V-ram used. You would run out of raw processing power before you run out of V-ram.


I agree your going to need multiple gpus to run 3 monitors the 780s will last longer and allow more options


----------



## croy

Hey guys quick question. Do you guys leave your 770/s overclocked all the time?


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I agree your going to need multiple gpus to run 3 monitors the 780s will last longer and allow more options


I agree with that too, If money is no option then its a no brainer to get a 780 (ti) over a 770...but as far as the 2 vs 4 gb issue I will always stand my ground. I have seen peoples set ups and built them for them too and they need more then 2 gb of VRAM most of the time. Is 4 gb too much, right now yes nothing will use 4gb for quite some time...but if you have the choice and the money then buy the item that will last longer and not need upgrading 6 months down the road and future proof yourself...if thats a 3gb 780 or 780 ti or a 4gb 770 it doesnt matter...Just fork out the little extra cash so you dont find yourself backing into a corner down the road and in need of yet another upgrade.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Hey guys quick question. Do you guys leave your 770/s overclocked all the time?


with good cooling yes
on air no
...
mine 1350mhz 24/7


----------



## autisticNARWHAL

So, i'm new to the forum scene. not gonna lie, lol

so i'v had this 770 FTW edition for a good while now, but i can't get any good overclocking on it cause i'd assume it is voltage locked. i have exp with over clocking, i got my amd fx-6300 (six core) up to 4.82 could go higher but i don't need to.
Anyways. this card had dual bios so i'm curious about flashing the secondary with a custom bios that's not voltage locked... if that's even possible. iv never flashed a bios, not even a motherboard, and wouldn't know the first place to look. and would it have to be a custom bios to the FTW edition or could it be just a regular modded 770 bios.

forgive me if i sound like an idiot.








i plan on going sli pretty soon, but i wanna squeeze every last drop of performance out if this baby. unless you guys advise against it.


----------



## yttocstfarc

I have a stock Asus GTX 770 I usually keep mine on the preset 'Gaming" profile that comes with it for my normal games. But when I jump into AC4, Batman etc i have a preset set for my max stable overclock. I run the game then when i'm done i put it back. Some of the games I play (MMO's) it wouldn't matter if it was overclocked to 1500mhz the games just don't have the graphics quality. So there is no need for low end games, web surfing, etc.


----------



## RinseCharles

Gainward GTX 770 2GB

Core - 1215.0
Effective memory - 8072
Voltage +0.150
Very Stable max recorded temp 73c


----------



## cdnGhost

Hey will this cause any problems my cooling line is touching the PCB... Its so cramped in this case lol...... hoping to order some more acrylic pipe soon and the monsoon kit to properly bend them.... But can i get away with it like this for now?


----------



## omgsosluuw

Hey guys,

I just bought the reference card from Best Buy.. When using msi afterburner, TDP only goes up to 80%. According to GPUZ, the perfcap is due to thermal limit. Once it reaches 80c, TDP goes back down to 80%...

Is this correct?


----------



## ricklen

MSI GTX 770 Lightning no longer available? I can't buy it anymore in the most common shops in the Netherlands.


----------



## Doc1355

Hey guys,

I would like you to suggest a z87 motherboard..SLI compatible for my 2 770's..
The only thing it MUST HAVE is a black and/or blue color scheme!!!

I was thinking about the UD3H or UD4H (and use some blue vinyl on the red parts of the heatsinks)..
Are there any better solutions?

Thanks in advance,
Manos


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I would like you to suggest a z87 motherboard..SLI compatible for my 2 770's..
> The only thing it MUST HAVE is a black and/or blue color scheme!!!
> 
> I was thinking about the UD3H or UD4H (and use some blue vinyl on the red parts of the heatsinks)..
> Are there any better solutions?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Manos


Yeah, Go Z77.. Avoid the biggest fail intel ever put out


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Yeah, Go Z77.. Avoid the biggest fail intel ever put out


I already have a 3570k on a p8z68 v-pro and they are doing great..but i won a 4770k for free on a contest


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I already have a 3570k on a p8z68 v-pro and they are doing great..but i won a 4770k for free on a contest


Sell it, and the 3570k, get a 3770k , pocket the excess cash


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Sell it, and the 3570k, get a 3770k , pocket the excess cash


I'll think about it...

Meanwhile can you suggest a motherboard?
And why is it the biggest fail ever??


----------



## Capwn

No I cannot suggest a motherboard, At least not one that fits your color scheme..
Just don't be surprised when you want a build a new rig next year, and have to get yet ANOTHER new mobo, since broadwell likely wont work with z87 boards.
Its a fail because it will be so short lived, with only one line of CPU's being released for a whole socket iteration ..
Also doesn't clock for poo, and holds almost 0 gains over ivy.. If boards were able to be reused next year, or they were a good bit faster, they IMO would not be a fail.. But seeing things as they are now, Going haswell is about silly with broadwell right around the corner.


----------



## 66racer

I thought the biggest gain in haswel was memory overclocking?

Regardless I have been afraid of upgrading and getting a bad clocker even in ivy since my 2700k is good at 4.8ghz and can bench at 5.0ghz.

Its why I think the biggest bottleneck in my system will always be the GPU for at least another GPU generation at least. I want a new CPU to play with though but just can't pull the trigger at this point with the available options.


----------



## gopackersjt

I totally agree with the cpu statement. My i5 2500k runs very well at 4.7ghz. I've looked into "upgrading" my cpu, but honestly there hasn't been anything after Sandy Bridge that seems like a worthy upgrade. I'm also afraid that I'd end up with a stubborn cpu that won't overclock as well.


----------



## HitMe

same as me old 2xxx cpu have more tolerability to OC and runs cooler

3770k can barly hit 4.5 Ghz 65 °c ... using raystrom block and D5 + 200MM RAD
1.42 v

2700k 5 Ghz 24/7 been there for almost a year 45-50 °c using cheap china watercooling parts .... cost me 150 $ ..
(1.39 V-1.45 V depands on memory Freq)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> same as me old 2xxx cpu have more tolerability to OC and runs cooler
> 
> 3770k can barly hit 4.5 Ghz 65 °c ... using raystrom block and D5 + 200MM RAD
> 1.42 v
> 
> 2700k 5 Ghz 24/7 been there for almost a year 45-50 °c using cheap china watercooling parts .... cost me 150 $ ..
> (1.39 V-1.45 V depands on memory Freq)


So tempted to get a 3770k on my way out of Vegas right now but think your post is conformation that its not necessary.

When I went from a 2500k to 3570k the ivy had about a 225mhz advantage over sandy...well I would need at least 4.6ghz to break even...but I can sell the 2700k for around $200-220 so the 3770k would really only cost me about $75...ahhhh can't decide lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

This is what my Upgrade cart looks like. My brother wants to buy stuff from me that i have already tweaked (since he doesn't know much about computers). So i would be upgrading all the parts he's buying. What do you guys think about this shopping cart? Any other recommendations? I don't have much experience with LGA 2011







.


----------



## SpiritRises

i am using msi afterburner version 3 beta 18 and msi gtx 770 twinfrozr gaming oc 2gb .flashed skynet's bios and unlocked the voltage on msi afterburner beta 18 but when i installed the last version 2.3.1 i am unavailable to unlock the voltage.Can someone help me about unocking the core voltage for gtx 770 on msi afterburner 2.3.1?

thanks in advance..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is what my Upgrade cart looks like. My brother wants to buy stuff from me that i have already tweaked (since he doesn't know much about computers). So i would be upgrading all the parts he's buying. What do you guys think about this shopping cart? Any other recommendations? I don't have much experience with LGA 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The NZXT HALE 90 V2 is overpriced a bit is it because its white you want it?

Also 1000 watts for one video card is way overkill you only need that much if you have 3 cards or 2 thats overvolted

Also the 4930K is cheaper so why pay more for a slower CPU?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The NZXT HALE 90 V2 is overpriced a bit is it because its white you want it?
> 
> Also 1000 watts for one video card is way overkill you only need that much if you have 3 cards or 2 thats overvolted
> 
> Also the 4930K is cheaper so why pay more for a slower CPU?


1, yes. lol... I just like the look

2, I'm getting two 780's, and would definitely be OC'ing to the MAX (as i usually do)









3, Can i use the same 2011 MOBO in the list?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 1, yes. lol... I just like the look
> 
> 2, I'm getting two 780's, and would definitely be OC'ing to the MAX (as i usually do)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3, Can i use the same 2011 MOBO in the list?


1 you dont need 1000 watts for that unless you are going to overvolt the cards also the Cooler Master V1000 and EVGA SuperNova G2 P2 are bettter value

You can compare the 3 here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438987/best-fully-modular-1000-watts-psu

3 yes and no you can use a 4930K but ONLY if you update the BIOS first and you can do that if the board has a USB BIOS flash option


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 2, I'm getting two 780's, and would definitely be OC'ing to the MAX (as i usually do) tongue.gif
> 
> 3, Can i use the same 2011 MOBO in the list?


2. Like shika said then a 1000 watts would do you good then I blew a Seasonic 1250 watt with a 3930K and 3 780s oc benching one day. Now I keep a spare psu for benching to sue with my 1250w.

3. Yes you can use that board with a 4930K and the 4930K is ehh decent if you plan on overclocking the 3930K has a better chance of overclocking further. The 4930K average OC is 4.6 which would equal a 4.8 3930K. 4.6 is the highest mine will go it takes over 1.5v to get into windows at 4.7 and its no where near stable almost instant bsod with secondary processor error. There are a few good 4930K out there able to hit 5.0 ghz on water but there rare. Anyways my 2 cents as I am going to sell my 4930K and go back to a 3930K for benching on water.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 2. Like shika said then a 1000 watts would do you good then I blew a Seasonic 1250 watt with a 3930K and 3 780s oc benching one day. Now I keep a spare psu for benching to sue with my 1250w.
> 
> 3. Yes you can use that board with a 4930K and the 4930K is ehh decent if you plan on overclocking the 3930K has a better chance of overclocking further. The 4930K average OC is 4.6 which would equal a 4.8 3930K. 4.6 is the highest mine will go it takes over 1.5v to get into windows at 4.7 and its no where near stable almost instant bsod with secondary processor error. *There are a few good 4930K out there able to hit 5.0 ghz on water but there rare. Anyways my 2 cents as I am going to sell my 4930K and go back to a 3930K for benching on water.*


This is exactly why i want to stick to a 3930k. I haven't heard that much news about Haswell...







, and i'll rather have something more popular to help make it easier for me to troubleshoot any problems i may encounter.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is exactly why i want to stick to a 3930k. I haven't heard that much news about Haswell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and i'll rather have something more popular to help make it easier for me to troubleshoot any problems i may encounter.


Anyway did you look at the thread i gave you a link to?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyway did you look at the thread i gave you a link to?


I always love your help on PSU you helped me out a few months ago but I only took half your advice lol. I did buy one made by one of the psu makers but I definetly bought a way bigger psu then I needed at the time. Thank goodness I did cause running 3 cards I use it in fact I am almost to my limits.


----------



## shilka

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438987/best-fully-modular-1000-watts-psu

Been thinking of adding the Be Quiet Power Zone which despite its 80 plus bronze rating is in fact an 80 plus gold unit

Strange story on that

Think NCIX sells them now

Anyway off topic


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyway did you look at the thread i gave you a link to?


Yup i did! Thanks!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yup i did! Thanks!


I know one that has an NZXT HALE 90 V2 and he is sending his back to RMA

Reason is noise coming from the PSU


----------



## VacantPlains

Hey, I'm new to the forums and new to overclocking in general. I'm currently working on overclocking my 770 with PrecisionX and have a few questions.

I'm benchmarking with Unigine Heaven 4.0 on a 2560x1440 monitor. The only thing I have adjusted so far is the GPU clock offset. After an initial benchmark at stock settings I upped the frequency by 25MHz which took me from 1215MHz while running Unigine to 1228MHz according to Precision. After this increase ran stable and cool, ~70C I tried bumping up to +35MHz and had a crash. I was surprised that it crashed at what seems to be a relatively small overclock compared to some that I have seen in the thread. Since the temps were still low I'm not sure if the card is really just unstable at that frequency or whether I should be upping the voltage already.

I was also wondering if it's standard procedure to do a full PC restart after a GPU benchmark crash. I tried running Unigine at stock GPU settings after the crash and it crashed again with the power and clock speed graphs looking pretty wild.

Thanks for any help or recommendations you guys may have. I will continue to read through the many pages in this thread to see if I find any ideas.

Specs:
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K (Haswell-DT, C0) (Currently not OC)
3400 MHz (34.00x100.0) @ 3700 MHz (37.00x100.0)
Motherboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4
Chipset: Intel Z87 (Lynx Point)
Memory: 8192 MBytes @ 800 MHz, 9.0-9-9-24
- 4096 MB PC12800 DDR3 SDRAM - Crucial Technology BLS4G3D1609DS1S00.
- 4096 MB PC12800 DDR3 SDRAM - Crucial Technology BLS4G3D1609DS1S00.
Graphics: EVGA e-GeForce GTX 770
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770, 2048 MB GDDR5 SDRAM
Drive: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, 117.2 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
Drive: TOSHIBA DT01ACA200, 1953.5 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
Drive: ATAPI iHAS124 W, DVD+R DL
Sound: Intel Lynx Point PCH - High Definition Audio Controller [C2]
Sound: NVIDIA GK104 - High Definition Audio Controller
Network: Intel I217-V (ClarkvilleV) Network Adapter
OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 (x64) Build 9600


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is what my Upgrade cart looks like. My brother wants to buy stuff from me that i have already tweaked (since he doesn't know much about computers). So i would be upgrading all the parts he's buying. What do you guys think about this shopping cart? Any other recommendations? I don't have much experience with LGA 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Looks like some fun to me!

Im a fan of more watts the better since you never know what you will try to do in the future. Unless the psu is going in a pc that wont see many upgrades after being built, I dont like getting just enough. I just upgrade too often to know what the max is I will need and bet your in the same boat lol

edit:
I just want to add that I am really an asus mobo fan, the bios is super clean and they usually place connectors in good places.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is what my Upgrade cart looks like. My brother wants to buy stuff from me that i have already tweaked (since he doesn't know much about computers). So i would be upgrading all the parts he's buying. What do you guys think about this shopping cart? Any other recommendations? I don't have much experience with LGA 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I just want to recommend 2 things to the order. First is I would just pick up a Asus Rampage IV Extreme motherboard you can find some used here on OCN from people who got the Black Edition and there is one in the apprasials right now you should be able to pick one up for around $350 shipped or less. These boards are great with the 3930K and from my experience will require less vcore then orther boards for the same clocks and a lot more tweaking is available in the bios. I highly suggest that board if you will be overclocking and benching. Second if you want to bench for the numbers the 780 Classy can be had for roughly the same price and the classys proved best of the 780s over the lightning for benching and clock numbers and can be had for roughly the same price after your mail in rebate on the lighting. Those two things are just my advice from my experience on the boards and the different 780s.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I know one that has an NZXT HALE 90 V2 and he is sending his back to RMA
> 
> Reason is noise coming from the PSU


I believe someone would always have a problem with any psu, since nothing is perfect. If it was a wide spread issue, then I'll take it serious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Looks like some fun to me!
> 
> Im a fan of more watts the better since you never know what you will try to do in the future. Unless the psu is going in a pc that wont see many upgrades after being built, I dont like getting just enough. I just upgrade too often to know what the max is I will need and bet your in the same boat lol
> 
> edit:
> I just want to add that I am really an asus mobo fan, the bios is super clean and they usually place connectors in good places.


Makes sense Haha. I'm similar to you, i upgrade a lot and that's why i need this psu. Ill also take a look at Asus motherboards. I just like the blackish Grey on the MSI, that's why. I don't want to ruin my black and white color scheme.


----------



## OKayne

Guys, will +70mv degrade my card to the point of rendering it unusable ? I plan on keeping my gtx 770 for around 2-3 years.

Also, i've noticed the voltage is rather inconsistent. When i reach my boost bin ( 1333 mhz ), if the load is under 40 %, the voltage is at 1.26v, but if the load is higher than 40 %, the voltage drops to 1.238V.

Should i be worried ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OKayne*
> 
> Guys, will +70mv degrade my card to the point of rendering it unusable ? I plan on keeping my gtx 770 for around 2-3 years.
> 
> Also, i've noticed the voltage is rather inconsistent. When i reach my boost bin ( 1333 mhz ), if the load is under 40 %, the voltage is at 1.26v, but if the load is higher than 40 %, the voltage drops to 1.238V.
> 
> Should i be worried ?


I was gaming at 1463mhz and 1.39v for about a month but really was about 3-4hrs of gaming. Water cooled though. Then I lowered it down to 1424mhz and 1.33v for safety and longevity. Have logged several hours of gaming at that clock.

Short answer you should be OK but I like to keep temps below 70c as well.

I have to look into my memory oc though. I have been gaming at 7400mhz and used to bench at 8000mhz but the other day I went to game at 7600mhz and crashed in bf4...then verified in valley as well. So hope its driver related since that has caused issues in the past. I would be shocked if 7400mhz memory oc caused it to degrade. 1424mhz/7400mhz was still able to loop valley 3 times so not sure what's up there.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OKayne*
> 
> Guys, will +70mv degrade my card to the point of rendering it unusable ? I plan on keeping my gtx 770 for around 2-3 years.
> 
> Also, i've noticed the voltage is rather inconsistent. When i reach my boost bin ( 1333 mhz ), if the load is under 40 %, the voltage is at 1.26v, but if the load is higher than 40 %, the voltage drops to 1.238V.
> 
> Should i be worried ?


why is your voltage that high? do you really need that kind of voltage for your clocks? i have mine running at 1320/2000MHz on stock volts.


----------



## OKayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> why is your voltage that high? do you really need that kind of voltage for your clocks? i have mine running at 1320/2000MHz on stock volts.


On stock volts all i can do is 1293 Core clock and 7,5ghz mem. This yield in Assasin's Creed IV for example an average of 27 frames. If i bump the clocks to 1333 mhz and 7,6 ghz i get 31 frames. That small bump of 4 frames translates into fairly smooth gameplay







.

My Stock lightning has a core clock of 1241 and 7000 mem ( stock ).

Will running those volts really reduce my cards lifespan ? Temps never exceed 71-72 degrees Cels.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OKayne*
> 
> On stock volts all i can do is 1293 Core clock and 7,5ghz mem. This yield in Assasin's Creed IV for example an average of 27 frames. If i bump the clocks to 1333 mhz and 7,6 ghz i get 31 frames. That small bump of 4 frames translates into fairly smooth gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My Stock lightning has a core clock of 1241 and 7000 mem ( stock ).
> 
> Will running those volts really reduce my cards lifespan ? Temps never exceed 71-72 degrees Cels.


cool the vrm try to put a side fan


----------



## OKayne

The VRM temperature never exceeds 71 degrees cels.

I have a CM Haf 922 with :

- 3x 200 mm Cooler master Megaflow fans ( Front Intake, Side Intake, Top Exhaust )
- 3x 140 MM fans Noctua NF p14 ( One on the back, one in the bottom of the case and one modded on the HDD cage )


----------



## ricklen

Hey is the MSI GTX 770 Lightning no longer available? I can't buy it anymore in the most common shops in the Netherlands.


----------



## Bad213Boy

Here's a little treat for the MSI GTX 770 non Lightning owners. You can unlock the voltage for the MSI GTX 770 cards. I don't have access to any other cards, but follow the instructions on this video and read the 1st comment I wrote.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bad213Boy*
> 
> Here's a little treat for the MSI GTX 770 non Lightning owners. You can unlock the voltage for the MSI GTX 770 cards. I don't have access to any other cards, but follow the instructions on this video and read the 1st comment I wrote.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1452651/video-unlock-all-gtx770-unlimited-voltage-unlock-guide


----------



## 8bitG33k

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d6zmd/ EVGA GTX 770 SC Dual Bios 4GB

Still stock, just got it today. Asic 80.5% fwiw.

EDIT: Sorry, didn't see the form at first.

Is there a good overclocking guide anywhere? Somehow the EVGA artifact scanner isn't working out for me. It shows me no artifacts.

When I run Heaven bench, the program will briefly freeze if my oc is too high and then the GPU seems to reset itself to stock settings. Has any else with this card observed this?


----------



## Gamer4eveR

My Gainward GTX 770 Phantom 4GB @ 1303MHz/3906MHZ/1,210V runs at 75-78 celsius with auto fans (Fan speed at 50%-55%). Is it ok? What can I do to make it run cooler (If it is even possible)? I don't really care about noise but I wouldn't like to run the fans at 100% either.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer4eveR*
> 
> My Gainward GTX 770 Phantom 4GB @ 1303MHz/3906MHZ/1,210V runs at 75-78 celsius with auto fans (Fan speed at 50%-55%). Is it ok? What can I do to make it run cooler (If it is even possible)? I don't really care about noise but I wouldn't like to run the fans at 100% either.


make a fan profile in Afterburner. try setting it to

40% - 30C
50% - 40C
60% - 50C
80% - 60C


----------



## Jharel

Hi Yungbenny911, is it possible to also attach a sort of list to the original post on how much OC people had been able to do on stock volts?

I'm not looking to win OC contests or anything- I got my card just to play games. (actually, I kind of doubt I really need to OC for games anyways since I only use a TV set, but stock volt OC numbers are good to know).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jharel*
> 
> Hi Yungbenny911, is it possible to also attach a sort of list to the original post on how much OC people had been able to do on stock volts?
> 
> I'm not looking to win OC contests or anything- I got my card just to play games. (actually, I kind of doubt I really need to OC for games anyways since I only use a TV set, but stock volt OC numbers are good to know).


I think its safe to say average is about 1260-1320mhz for a good one, golden is probably 1320-1372+ and the "wish it could oc better" is 1250mhz and below. Memory seems to be about 7600-8000mhz with some crazy ones going 8100mhz+


----------



## Bomster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I think its safe to say average is about 1260-1320mhz for a good one, golden is probably 1320-1372+ and the "wish it could oc better" is 1250mhz and below. Memory seems to be about 7600-8000mhz with some crazy ones going 8100mhz+


Sorry to be a real noob but people are always talking about their memory being ~7000mhz. Where do I see what mine is? On GPU-Z it says it's at 1753mhz?


----------



## OKayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> Sorry to be a real noob but people are always talking about their memory being ~7000mhz. Where do I see what mine is? On GPU-Z it says it's at 1753mhz?


You get the 7000 Mhz Clock number by multiplying 1753 * 4.

So, say, you were to OC your memory with + 244.

1875 * 4 = 7500 Mhz Clock.


----------



## LucentSky

Upgraded Mobo & Cpu, not bad what you guys think? Also I've been debating on overclocking not sure on how to approach it though, I tried one of the presets right away gave me a BSOD.

3D Mark Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2274539

Metro LL

http://www.pixentral.com/show.php?picture=1zyOvYPm08lUrhdbCrrluZrmolQ81


----------



## Gamer4eveR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> make a fan profile in Afterburner. try setting it to
> 
> 40% - 30C
> 50% - 40C
> 60% - 50C
> 80% - 60C


Thanks, it works. Now my gpu runs at ~65 Celsius.


----------



## Bomster

Are people using the Lightning on stock fan settings or custom?


----------



## OKayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> Are people using the Lightning on stock fan settings or custom?


The Lightning has a very aggresive Auto Fan Curve. If starts to ramp up the fans as soon as temps reach 35 degrees ( and it really shouldn't).

With Auto fan speeds, my temps never go above 72 degrees. However, it is fairly audible.

I would suggest creating a custom fan profile if silence is the thing you desire.


----------



## OKayne

Found something wierd. Anyone with a unmodified GTX 770 Lightning able to confirm this :

In Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 18 Go to settings, unlock voltage control & voltage monitoring and set it to Standard MSI.

Now, monitor your voltage : Under load it should be 1.187 mV

Go back to the settings page and change the voltage control scheme to Extended MSI.

Your new load voltage should be 1.170mV.

Seems like MSI forgot the also flash the Chill chip when they rebaged the 680 Lightning as 770s XD. (1.170 was the default Load Max votlage for the 680 )


----------



## ricklen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Hey is the MSI GTX 770 Lightning no longer available? I can't buy it anymore in the most common shops in the Netherlands.


Nobody can confirm anything or did I miss a post?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Nobody can confirm anything or did I miss a post?


Newegg just says: "out of stock"
NCIX says; out of stock but, you can still order !?! http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=84359

Found new & used on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/N770-Lightning-VGA-PCI-E-x16/dp/B00D3XW8NI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1390543336&sr=8-2&keywords=msi+gtx+770+lightning


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OKayne*
> 
> You get the 7000 Mhz Clock number by multiplying 1753 * 4.
> 
> So, say, you were to OC your memory with + 244.
> 
> 1875 * 4 = 7500 Mhz Clock.


Confirm: your math is correct !







-Davis
p.s. @ stock volts I can easily get 7800Mhz on MemClocks


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OKayne*
> 
> Found something wierd. Anyone with a unmodified GTX 770 Lightning able to confirm this :
> 
> In Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 18 Go to settings, unlock voltage control & voltage monitoring and set it to Standard MSI.
> 
> Now, monitor your voltage : Under load it should be 1.187 mV
> 
> Go back to the settings page and change the voltage control scheme to Extended MSI.
> 
> Your new load voltage should be 1.170mV.
> 
> Seems like MSI forgot the also flash the Chill chip when they rebaged the 680 Lightning as 770s XD. (1.170 was the default Load Max votlage for the 680 )


Confirm: get 1.184v when using the "extended" MSI Lightning "unmodified" running: AB 3.0.0 Beta 18 / not yet checked: "standard MSI" !?!
Tried a "Monster" O.C.to 1375Mhz core and 8K mem but, got a "hard" lock w/ Valley Bench; will test further. Ran @ 1354Mhz core and 7.8K Mem / no "lock's".







Good find !


----------



## OKayne

By standard MSI, i mean the voltage "profiles". In the Afterburner Settings, go to the general Tab, tick Unlock Voltage control and on the right, of this check box, you should have a drop-down menu that should allow you to choose between 3 profiles : "reference design" , " standard MSI ", "extended MSI".

What i am trying to point out is the Default Load voltage ( say for example while running Unigine Heaven Bench ) between the Dropdown set to "standard MSI" and it set to "extended MSI". For standard MSI it's 1.184mV, for "extended MSI" it's 1.170mV. ( Evertying else such as Core Voltage , power limit, core clock at default, press the Reset button in AB )

Same thing happening on your card ?


----------



## ceik

Dudes, i have lightning 770 gtx and i o.c. him to 1411 gpu and 1803 memory, vddc in peak 1.275, temp does not rise above 70-75С. Is it safe for playing games and not degradation or another problems with my card?


----------



## OKayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceik*
> 
> Dudes, i have lightning 770 gtx and i o.c. him to 1411 gpu and 1803 memory, vddc in peak 1.275, temp does not rise above 70-75С. Is it safe for playing games and not degradation or another problems with my card?


Depends on what your notion of safe is. If you intend to keep the card for 2-3 years, i would not call that safe. If you upgrade every 1-2 years, then, yes, that would be safe.

Integrated semiconductors degrade based on Voltage and Heat. In order to predict a MTBF for a chip, Black's equation is used to estimate the life of an integrated circuit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black%27s_equation

As you can see in that formula, the higher the Q ( Voltage ) and the T ( Temperature ), the lower the life span of the chip.
Now, don't get me wrong, COMPLETE DEGRADATION ( to the point of not being able to start the chip ) happens in a fairly long period of time ( around 5-10 years), but, WHAT COULD HAPPEN is : Over time, your card, could require more volts to keep certain clocks stable, so in the end, you might have to Up the voltage just to keep the Default manufacturer's frequencies stable.

With Kepler chips, i would consider anything under 1.25V (Under Load ) perfectly fine for 24/7 gaming. Anything above that and you are asking for trouble ON AIR ( According to Black's equation: The lower the temp, the higher the MTBF time ). Keep it under 70 degrees celsius and 1.25 V and you should be good to go for 3-4 years at a minimum. ( Assuming nothing else intervenes and kill the chip ( Such as dropping a bottle of water on your computer xD ) ).

Right now your card is idling at 1.3V and loading at 1.275. That is not really safe for air ( VRM temps increase, Mem Temps increase - > Both are more susceptible to thermal damage than the actual core )


----------



## OKayne

Managed to get a stable OC of 1320 on the core and 7,6 ghz on the mem with just 1.221 V (load ) on the core, memory left at +0mV (. BUT, to do this i had to LOWER the Aux voltage by -50mV. Now, correct me if i'm wrong, but shouldn't an OC require more VOLTS instead of less ? XD

Tried +0mV , +10mv, +20mv ...... +50 mV on the AUX. Everything fails the OC. Only the -50mV keeps the OC stable ( Tested in Heaven, Metro & Valley )

Is this kind of behaviour normal ? Shouldn't increasing frequencies require MORE volts ?


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OKayne*
> 
> Managed to get a stable OC of 1320 on the core and 7,6 ghz on the mem with just 1.221 V (load ) on the core, memory left at +0mV (. BUT, to do this i had to LOWER the Aux voltage by -50mV. Now, correct me if i'm wrong, but shouldn't an OC require more VOLTS instead of less ? XD
> 
> Tried +0mV , +10mv, +20mv ...... +50 mV on the AUX. Everything fails the OC. Only the -50mV keeps the OC stable ( Tested in Heaven, Metro & Valley )
> 
> Is this kind of behaviour normal ? Shouldn't increasing frequencies require MORE volts ?


..Are you absolutely certain it is stable now?? That is.. Interesting. What was the difference in stable clock speeds before/after decreasing the AUX voltage?


----------



## OKayne

90 % Sure. Been running Heaven for the past 2 hours on-50mV Aux Voltage and no crash. If i set the Aux voltage to +0mV or +50mV or any other value, the result is an insta crash.


----------



## ceik

it helped me to take a higher frequency, thx


----------



## OKayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceik*
> 
> it helped me to take a higher frequency, thx


Lols xD You're welcome. This thing still really worries / confuses me . Really not sure what is going on.


----------



## d0mini

Well, here's what I found after initial testing of what you have said:

I run @1306/1900 with +75v on core voltage.

I reduced Aux Voltage by -50 and raised the core clock by 13mhz to 1320 and started up Heaven Benchmark 4.0

I was skeptical to say the least, but after sitting through 4 successive runs...

I put the Aux voltage back to +0 and kept the clock at 1320, and was not even able to pass one run of Heaven.

There is only one way to describe this, and that is holy ******* ****.

I have only tested this a small amount, but Heaven has never lied to me before... My god Okayne, I think you found an incredibly simple way for lightning users to gain some extra mhz. You are a genius. +Rep


----------



## OKayne

Well......back with an Update : Lowered the AUX voltage to -100mV and i am now stable 1333mhz @ 1.21V ( 10 loops of Heaven bench 4.0 and going strong...). This is ridiculous. If i go +50mV i am not stable ( That is what you are supposed to do wheN OCing, INCREASING VOLTAGES xD ), can't even pass 1 loop of Heaven 4.0.

Anyone have any possible explanation / theory for this anomaly ?


----------



## feznz

could possibly be like reducing the PLL on a cpu especially Sandy bridge results in less heat thus higher OC headroom
But I cannot try this as AFAIK it is a MSI setting only, I noticed this when I switched from MSI to Asus Cards


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OKayne*
> 
> By standard MSI, i mean the voltage "profiles". In the Afterburner Settings, go to the general Tab, tick Unlock Voltage control and on the right, of this check box, you should have a drop-down menu that should allow you to choose between 3 profiles : "reference design" , " standard MSI ", "extended MSI".
> 
> What i am trying to point out is the Default Load voltage ( say for example while running Unigine Heaven Bench ) between the Dropdown set to "standard MSI" and it set to "extended MSI". For standard MSI it's 1.184mV, for "extended MSI" it's 1.170mV. ( Evertying else such as Core Voltage , power limit, core clock at default, press the Reset button in AB )
> 
> Same thing happening on your card ?


Tried my MSI 770L tonight in: "standard", "extended" and "reference". Get 1.184Mv running Heaven 4.0 in either setting (sliders all in stock position).
Appears on my card either setting makes no difference.. !?! -Davis


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OKayne*
> 
> Managed to get a stable OC of 1320 on the core and 7,6 ghz on the mem with just 1.221 V (load ) on the core, memory left at +0mV (. BUT, to do this i had to LOWER the Aux voltage by -50mV. Now, correct me if i'm wrong, but shouldn't an OC require more VOLTS instead of less ? XD
> 
> Tried +0mV , +10mv, +20mv ...... +50 mV on the AUX. Everything fails the OC. Only the -50mV keeps the OC stable ( Tested in Heaven, Metro & Valley )
> 
> Is this kind of behaviour normal ? Shouldn't increasing frequencies require MORE volts ?


I tried the -.50mV on my 770L and it still runs @ 1254Mhz & 1.84mV (all other sliders set to default)







!?!


----------



## OKayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Tried my MSI 770L tonight in: "standard", "extended" and "reference". Get 1.184Mv running Heaven 4.0 in either setting (sliders all in stock position).
> Appears on my card either setting makes no difference.. !?! -Davis


Well, that is wierd. Was on Guru3D forums where someone told me that by switching to the "extended MSI" profile, you tell the card to use the CHill 8381 voltage controler (non reference ) that has its own increments and voltage readings.

couple of quotes : " default voltage with the 770 at 100% load is 1.175V " - http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2332762

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=4750429#post4750429

You *SHOULD* in theory be having a different card altogheter when switching between the profiles as it unlocks the Voltage limits and allows for a much more accurate voltage input ( digital vs analog ).

Try setting your aux setting to -100. See if that helps with the OC.it it doesn't, i'm guessing your card just doesn't respond well to it


----------



## d0mini

I wondering if lowering memory voltage has a similar effect... I tried decreasing it by -100 and I got artifacts, but perhaps just a slight decrease is achievable with whatever stable memory clocks people have, and that decrease can then go to making higher core clocks more stable.. I have never thought of doing this, it's so counter-intuitive.. I hope undervolting doesn't have any bad effects on the card


----------



## OKayne

If the card is stable undervolted, the only "side effects" are Lower operating temperatures and Lower Volts required to run cette clocks.
And since both Temps and Volts kill chips, this can only mean one thing xD.....undervolting is actually good. ( according to black's equation at least : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black%27s_equation " )


----------



## 8bitG33k

In regards to the BIOSes listed in the OP, does Boost being disabled mean the card will always run at the set speed or will it downclock during non-3D use?


----------



## defleppart

I have a Colorful iGame GTX770 CH-4GD5 .Can I flash the 'Colorful.GTX770.GTX770 CH-2GD5.rom'?
If flashed ,the GDDR spots 4G or 2G?
Sorry, I'm Chinese, My English is so poor.
Thank you


----------



## Aciz

I just did the volt mod on MSI GTX 770 Gaming Edition 2GB, but I'm having bit of a problem. I can put 1.3V on AB and apply it, but the voltage seems not to drop at idle according to AB and GPU-Z. However, Nvidia Inspector says it drops down to 0.850V on idle, and goes only up to 1.2V at load. I know the max voltage reported by Nvidia Inspector is wrong simply because I could easily add +50 on both core and memory after the volt mod, but is the voltage really dropping down to 0.850V at idle? Don't want to run my card 1.3V 24/7


----------



## Gerbacio

i was unemployed for a while so i had to sell my computers video card

well im back ....at my work (best buy) i can get a nvdia branded gtx 770 for 300$ is this worth it?

anyone has used the 770 with the titan cooler? any reviews on the Nvidia brand itself?

should i save up and get a 780 or wait for maxwell?

thanks in advance!









is the titan cooler loud?


----------



## LucentSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i was unemployed for a while so i had to sell my computers video card
> 
> well im back ....at my work (best buy) i can get a nvdia branded gtx 770 for 300$ is this worth it?
> 
> anyone has used the 770 with the titan cooler? any reviews on the Nvidia brand itself?
> 
> should i save up and get a 780 or wait for maxwell?
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the titan cooler loud?


If I were you I'll grab a 770 now and think about getting another to run in sli, just my opinion.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Thinking about selling my Asus GTX 770 DC2OC-2GD5 and picking up x2 the 780 versions. Decisions Decisions


----------



## SpiritRises

Hey guys is there any way to unlock core voltage on the msi after burner 2.3.1 version?

I was using my gtx vcore unlocked and having 1.288vcore but it was on beta 18.the full version doesnt allow me to unlock vcore


----------



## 8bitG33k

Question on the EasyFlash utility mentioned in the OP:

Whenever I try to tun it, no matter which key I hit, it just scrolls to the next part and eventually exits the program. What am I missing here?

Screen 1


Screen 2


Screen 3


I hit enter (or any other key for that matter) and then the program simply exits.

EDIT: Or is this it? Is the BIOS now flashed without having to enter any command prompts?


----------



## LucentSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Thinking about selling my Asus GTX 770 DC2OC-2GD5 and picking up x2 the 780 versions. Decisions Decisions


Instead of picking up the 2x 780 why not just grap one single 780 ti like this one EVGA 03G-P4-2883-KR


----------



## 8bitG33k

Apparently it is the .bat file that needs to be run rather than the .exe file







finally figured that out









Fwiw whoever might find this info useful, the modded BIOS gives me a worse OC than the stock BIOS, which already pretty bad (+30 MHz). But then the card does boosts itself to 1202 on stock so I can't complain.


----------



## vortexum

Hello, recently I bought a new computer from cyberpowerpc, everything was fine until during a windows update something went wrong, and after it automatically restarted a few times, an interface appeared for my gpu, and stated that it had to revert to standard clock speed. I closed the interface and it began to start windows up normally, but the standard settings on my gpu definitely was a noticeable difference, lowering my fps on games by as much as 40.
I was hoping someone could guide me through superclocking my gpu again, and the steps to do so, or link me to a thread/page that will allow me to do so myself.
I'm not the greatest with computers--as this is my first one for more than school work.

Cheers,
Vortex


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucentSky*
> 
> Instead of picking up the 2x 780 why not just grap one single 780 ti like this one EVGA 03G-P4-2883-KR


I thought about that also. But I want sli and the 2 780s will outperform the 780ti. Also if I just wanted a single solution I wouldn't be spending all the extra money for the Rampage 4 Black Edition. Which is designed for multiple gpu's with x2 x16 pcie slots.


----------



## LucentSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I thought about that also. But I want sli and the 2 780s will outperform the 780ti. Also if I just wanted a single solution I wouldn't be spending all the extra money for the Rampage 4 Black Edition. Which is designed for multiple gpu's with x2 x16 pcie slots.


Good choice on the Board I myself have a Maximus VI Extreme, with the announcement of the GTX 790 and a new Titan my bet will be the 780 ti in sli will be more than enought future proof. What gets me is that those graphics card are gonna be out next month, and maxwell right on the horinzon something tells me we gonna see a big jump in graphics this year.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucentSky*
> 
> Good choice on the Board I myself have a Maximus VI Extreme, with the announcement of the GTX 790 and a new Titan my bet will be the 780 ti in sli will be more than enought future proof. What gets me is that those graphics card are gonna be out next month, and maxwell right on the horinzon something tell me we gonna see a big jump in graphics this year.


Yeah I agree. I have thought about maxwell cards also. I might just wait and use my current 770 and see what maxwell looks like and go from there we shall see. The problem is tax time...lol and the rotation of new graphics cards during this time of year. And I want this computer done!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vortexum*
> 
> Hello, recently I bought a new computer from cyberpowerpc, everything was fine until during a windows update something went wrong, and after it automatically restarted a few times, an interface appeared for my gpu, and stated that it had to revert to standard clock speed. I closed the interface and it began to start windows up normally, but the standard settings on my gpu definitely was a noticeable difference, lowering my fps on games by as much as 40.
> I was hoping someone could guide me through superclocking my gpu again, and the steps to do so, or link me to a thread/page that will allow me to do so myself.
> I'm not the greatest with computers--as this is my first one for more than school work.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vortex


I'm sure "we" can help but; can you fill out your "rig sig" so that the rest of us know exactly what (hardware) we're dealing with?







-Davis


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> That's what I'll do, get the rig together with 1 card, and go from there. That's the first post I've seen that makes sense. Straightforward no BS. And considering that I already have one 2gb 770 it seems like the most logical way to go


Just wondering how you were getting on I just submitted some Screen Shots over here

http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/18440_20#post_21665959

you might have to look at the original image to see the ram usage, core speed + FPS if they are included in screen shot
for some reason in the compression some of the lines in Crysis3 bow look jagged but not in the original image


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Just wondering how you were getting on I just submitted some Screen Shots over here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/18440_20#post_21665959
> 
> you might have to look at the original image to see the ram usage, core speed + FPS if they are included in screen shot
> for some reason in the compression some of the lines in Crysis3 bow look jagged but not in the original image


Can you send me your settings for AC4 so I can compare to what I have now and ill let you know what I'm running right now on 1 screen. Those are nice ram and fps on those my ram is way higher on AC4 on single monitor. I am still testing thou.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vortexum*
> 
> Hello, recently I bought a new computer from cyberpowerpc, everything was fine until during a windows update something went wrong, and after it automatically restarted a few times, an interface appeared for my gpu, and stated that it had to revert to standard clock speed. I closed the interface and it began to start windows up normally, but the standard settings on my gpu definitely was a noticeable difference, lowering my fps on games by as much as 40.
> I was hoping someone could guide me through superclocking my gpu again, and the steps to do so, or link me to a thread/page that will allow me to do so myself.
> I'm not the greatest with computers--as this is my first one for more than school work.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vortex


Try this thread . It's was written for the GTX 670 but in terms of how to overclock it is valid for the GTX 770 as well.

As far as overclocking the GTX 770, this card is not the best overclocker as it is basically an updated version of the GTX 670 (GK104 chip) and as such it is already being pushed to it's limits. That said, you should be able to get to ~1200MHz core. You might fare better with memory overclocking (up to 1GHz over stock). Overall you can probably expect a performance gain of 9%- 14%.


----------



## ikiddforeal

Well, hello there. New to the club. Having Probs with my Card. I posted this on the Nvidia forum, so ill just copy dat to here. BTW I got till Jan 31st to return dis thang much help ASAP is appreciated









*The Problem:*
Hey Everyone, I made an account on this forum to see if anyone could help me out with this problem. Ever since I had this graphics card, it would crash and restart with no blue screen on somewhat higher end games like Grid 2, Far Cry 3, and Black Ops II on the highest settings including the highest level of anti-aliasing. I tried using numerous drivers including both old and most recent and the same outcomes occur. I have been monitoring the voltages, temperatures, and any other abnormalities that would cause the crash. For some reason the graphics card would normally crash around ~50C+ before it crashes on the certain games and the voltages seem to be fine although I have my suspicions on my psu since there is no blue screen. I will include a very recent hardware log from Evga Precision when I was playing Black Ops II from desktop to lobby to in-game and till the very last log where it would crash. Please help me on this I am very Frustrated, PLS HALP

*Rig Specs:*
MOBO: Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0
CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4.5Ghz
CPU COOLER: Corsair H80i
RAM: 32GB (8GB X 4) DIMMS Dual Channel Corsair Dominator Platinum @ 1600Mhz
HDD: 1TB 7200rpm 6GB/S Seagate Barracuda
SSD: (512GB X 2) 6GB/S Samsung 840 Pro (No Raid)
GFX CARD: Evga Gtx 770 Stock (02G-P4-2770-KR)
PSU: Corsair HX 750w Silver Certified (First Generation HX)

*Software Specs:*
Operating System: Windows 7 64bit Ultimate
Geforce Driver Version: 332.21

*Link For Log:*
https://www.mediafire.com/?resw1tmrpvl7io0

*Where I Bought This Card:*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CZIQXFG/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## OKayne

^ Hey !. 50 Deg Cels is a perfectly fine temperature for that card. Anything above 80 deg cels should worry your or cause crashes. Could be that the card is not getting enough power. And since you can't monitor the voltage on the card, all you are seeing is the voltage target. Ussualy, people get BSODs/ driver crashes with a card ( When OCing) when they don't apply enough Vcore.

I would suggest you try that GPU in a friends computer. If he also experiences blue screens, it's the card. If not, there could be a ton of things causing BSOD :

- Dying Power supply
- Dying Hard Drive with alot of bad sectors
- Dying Ram
- Dying CPU
- Faulty motherboard

After you test your gpu in your friend's rig, this is what i recommend you do :

- run Check disk for your hard drive to check for errors ( or any other utility with this feature )
- run memtest86 for your RAM to test for errors ( or any other utility that tests ram )
- run Prime95 small FTTS for around 4 hours
- Ask a friend for a power supply to connect to your PC. If you don't experience BSODs while on his PSU, then the PSU was faulty


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Can you send me your settings for AC4 so I can compare to what I have now and ill let you know what I'm running right now on 1 screen. Those are nice ram and fps on those my ram is way higher on AC4 on single monitor. I am still testing thou.





That's my 24/7 summer settings, My CPU will do 5Ghz @ 1.38v but is a huge jump in volts for a extra 200Mhz I have had my cards running a lot faster too but its not going to let me play ultra settings no matter how much I OC them


----------



## alex18

Hi,

is there a bios- or hardwaremod to lower the minimal fan speed on my msi gtx700 gaming?

thx for your help!


----------



## ikiddforeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OKayne*
> 
> ^ Hey !. 50 Deg Cels is a perfectly fine temperature for that card. Anything above 80 deg cels should worry your or cause crashes. Could be that the card is not getting enough power. And since you can't monitor the voltage on the card, all you are seeing is the voltage target. Ussualy, people get BSODs/ driver crashes with a card ( When OCing) when they don't apply enough Vcore.
> 
> I would suggest you try that GPU in a friends computer. If he also experiences blue screens, it's the card. If not, there could be a ton of things causing BSOD :
> 
> - Dying Power supply
> - Dying Hard Drive with alot of bad sectors
> - Dying Ram
> - Dying CPU
> - Faulty motherboard


lul you kinda missed the point when I said no BSOD. but anyways everything works fine with lower end games except when I play higher end games on max settings. I'm about to use my spare power supply to test this thing out, if it still fks up then im exchanging it.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Well, hello there. New to the club. Having Probs with my Card. I posted this on the Nvidia forum, so ill just copy dat to here. BTW I got till Jan 31st to return dis thang much help ASAP is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Problem:*
> Hey Everyone, I made an account on this forum to see if anyone could help me out with this problem. Ever since I had this graphics card, it would crash and restart with no blue screen on somewhat higher end games like Grid 2, Far Cry 3, and Black Ops II on the highest settings including the highest level of anti-aliasing. I tried using numerous drivers including both old and most recent and the same outcomes occur. I have been monitoring the voltages, temperatures, and any other abnormalities that would cause the crash. For some reason the graphics card would normally crash around ~50C+ before it crashes on the certain games and the voltages seem to be fine although I have my suspicions on my psu since there is no blue screen. I will include a very recent hardware log from Evga Precision when I was playing Black Ops II from desktop to lobby to in-game and till the very last log where it would crash. Please help me on this I am very Frustrated, PLS HALP
> 
> *Rig Specs:*
> MOBO: Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4.5Ghz
> CPU COOLER: Corsair H80i
> RAM: 32GB (8GB X 4) DIMMS Dual Channel Corsair Dominator Platinum @ 1600Mhz
> HDD: 1TB 7200rpm 6GB/S Seagate Barracuda
> SSD: (512GB X 2) 6GB/S Samsung 840 Pro (No Raid)
> GFX CARD: Evga Gtx 770 Stock (02G-P4-2770-KR)
> PSU: Corsair HX 750w Silver Certified (First Generation HX)
> 
> *Software Specs:*
> Operating System: Windows 7 64bit Ultimate
> Geforce Driver Version: 332.21
> 
> *Link For Log:*
> https://www.mediafire.com/?resw1tmrpvl7io0
> 
> *Where I Bought This Card:*
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CZIQXFG/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you able to pop in another GPU to see if the problem persists? Alternately try another PSU. That's a pretty good quality PSU you have there, how old is it? From the way you are describing the problem it sounds to me like the GPU is the culprit. I second OKayne's advice 100% (even without BSOD). In addition set all overclocks back to stock and see if you still have the same problem.


----------



## fatmario

hi guys I recently bought asus gtx 770 I was wondering if this temperature and fan speed was normal while playing BF4 my temperature hit around 76C and vram 81C. fan speed seem to go up to 75 automatic

Also I ran FurMark for 10 min my gpu temp hit 85C Vram temp 96C

my 3Dmark score and heaven benchmark


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys I recently bought asus gtx 770 I was wondering if this temperature and fan speed was normal while playing BF4 my temperature hit around 76C and vram 81C. fan speed seem to go up to 75 automatic
> 
> Also I ran FurMark for 10 min my gpu temp hit 85C Vram temp 96C
> 
> my 3Dmark score and heaven benchmark


Nvidia rates the safe operating temperature for this chip up to 95c. I wouldn't start to worry until I see mid/ high 80's. Seeing this high a temperature is not unusual for Furmark as it is designed to test a GPUs limits - it is unlikely you will ever see temps getting this high in a game.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Well, hello there. New to the club. Having Probs with my Card. I posted this on the Nvidia forum, so ill just copy dat to here. BTW I got till Jan 31st to return dis thang much help ASAP is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Problem:*
> Hey Everyone, I made an account on this forum to see if anyone could help me out with this problem. Ever since I had this graphics card, it would crash and restart with no blue screen on somewhat higher end games like Grid 2, Far Cry 3, and Black Ops II on the highest settings including the highest level of anti-aliasing. I tried using numerous drivers including both old and most recent and the same outcomes occur. I have been monitoring the voltages, temperatures, and any other abnormalities that would cause the crash. For some reason the graphics card would normally crash around ~50C+ before it crashes on the certain games and the voltages seem to be fine although I have my suspicions on my psu since there is no blue screen. I will include a very recent hardware log from Evga Precision when I was playing Black Ops II from desktop to lobby to in-game and till the very last log where it would crash. Please help me on this I am very Frustrated, PLS HALP
> 
> *Rig Specs:*
> MOBO: Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4.5Ghz
> CPU COOLER: Corsair H80i
> RAM: 32GB (8GB X 4) DIMMS Dual Channel Corsair Dominator Platinum @ 1600Mhz
> HDD: 1TB 7200rpm 6GB/S Seagate Barracuda
> SSD: (512GB X 2) 6GB/S Samsung 840 Pro (No Raid)
> GFX CARD: Evga Gtx 770 Stock (02G-P4-2770-KR)
> PSU: Corsair HX 750w Silver Certified (First Generation HX)
> 
> *Software Specs:*
> Operating System: Windows 7 64bit Ultimate
> Geforce Driver Version: 332.21
> 
> *Link For Log:*
> https://www.mediafire.com/?resw1tmrpvl7io0
> 
> *Where I Bought This Card:*
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CZIQXFG/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I suspect there is a problem w/ your card and most likely w/ it's VRM: I'd return it ASAP and ask for a replacement card. -why go over the "total replacement" warranty. At worst: you will receive a new card and can rule out other issues later..


----------



## ikiddforeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Are you able to pop in another GPU to see if the problem persists? Alternately try another PSU. That's a pretty good quality PSU you have there, how old is it? From the way you are describing the problem it sounds to me like the GPU is the culprit. I second OKayne's advice 100% (even without BSOD). In addition set all overclocks back to stock and see if you still have the same problem.


I already tried all of those things thay okanye said. I used stock clocks on everything and ran different stress tests for each component besides for the GPU which is not really necessary since I know they work fine, but just to be sure so I don't have any doubts. I also have another GPU, that I tried it with but it doesn't take as much power as my GTX 770, which is my old trusty gtx 9800+ which runs great still. I switched the graphics cards and my old card doesn't crash at all. The problem is between the PSU and the 770 or something external. I recently switched power cables and outlets to see if that was the problem also. After that I did a series of benches and Gameplay on some intense settings, and in all those trials it did not crash at all. Skeptical still, since the weather outside is burrr. Im going to continue with testing and see if I solved the probs or not. I still have a feeling that it may be my Cable or PSU overheating internally since my gtx 770 can handle higher temps most of the time during the time of cold weather and my other gpu. the 9800GTX seems to be fine in all situations, but again it doesn't draw as much power to compare. I do have another PSU but it is only 500w with 2 rails.

*Here are the pictures of some FurMark stuff that I've taken intervals*
A 20min+ trial (no crash)






*Da 15 min Bench Results*


*8X MSAA Bench (No Crash)*


----------



## feznz

I don't understand by "crash" do you mean a hanging black screen or a spontaneous restart?
because a faulty card will hang, where a PSU will cause a restart.
BTW a non OC SLI 770 system will draw about 550w

did you check "event viewer" in system tools?


----------



## wardoc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*


That looks so nice









Your set up makes me want to throw mine in a ditch.


----------



## harney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> I already tried all of those things thay okanye said. I used stock clocks on everything and ran different stress tests for each component besides for the GPU which is not really necessary since I know they work fine, but just to be sure so I don't have any doubts. I also have another GPU, that I tried it with but it doesn't take as much power as my GTX 770, which is my old trusty gtx 9800+ which runs great still. I switched the graphics cards and my old card doesn't crash at all. The problem is between the PSU and the 770 or something external. I recently switched power cables and outlets to see if that was the problem also. After that I did a series of benches and Gameplay on some intense settings, and in all those trials it did not crash at all. Skeptical still, since the weather outside is burrr. Im going to continue with testing and see if I solved the probs or not. I still have a feeling that it may be my Cable or PSU overheating internally since my gtx 770 can handle higher temps most of the time during the time of cold weather and my other gpu. the 9800GTX seems to be fine in all situations, but again it doesn't draw as much power to compare. I do have another PSU but it is only 500w with 2 rails.
> 
> *Here are the pictures of some FurMark stuff that I've taken intervals*
> A 20min+ trial (no crash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Da 15 min Bench Results*
> 
> 
> *8X MSAA Bench (No Crash)*


Hi

My vote is psu or Gfx..so my advise is the only way to find out is try another psu the other 500watt psu you have what make modal and how much use has it had you may be ok to test with that but only if the amps are enough on 12 v only have connected what you need too disconnect any other drives hd dvd ect or anything else you do not need to use while testing to drop the wattage...

How old is the corsair 750 u have and how much use has it had average

again on the corsair i would only have connected what you need too disconnect any other drive dvd ect or anything else you do not need to use while testing...

So if that 500w is a good make no oem crap is not 3 + years old usage and can handle the 12v amp requirements needed for the 770 fire it up and test...

Hope this helps


----------



## skyn3t

In respect and passion for Kevan " Zawarudo " I have a huge request to make for all of you with love passion and respect.

get a piece of paper write
Quote:


> Thank you Kevan
> Zawarudo
> and put your name under post on this thread.


[UPDATED AB B18] Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool

Our fellow brother has only two weeks of life and to show him our gratitude the free time he had and the voltage he gave us do it now.
wish him peace and comfort on his little time now and for his family.










Thank you all

best skyn3t
Thread OP.


----------



## 8bitG33k

REMOVED


----------



## Doc1355




----------



## wfor1pilot

see "edit"


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> I already tried all of those things thay okanye said. I used stock clocks on everything and ran different stress tests for each component besides for the GPU which is not really necessary since I know they work fine, but just to be sure so I don't have any doubts. I also have another GPU, that I tried it with but it doesn't take as much power as my GTX 770, which is my old trusty gtx 9800+ which runs great still. I switched the graphics cards and my old card doesn't crash at all. The problem is between the PSU and the 770 or something external. I recently switched power cables and outlets to see if that was the problem also. After that I did a series of benches and Gameplay on some intense settings, and in all those trials it did not crash at all. Skeptical still, since the weather outside is burrr. Im going to continue with testing and see if I solved the probs or not. I still have a feeling that it may be my Cable or PSU overheating internally since my gtx 770 can handle higher temps most of the time during the time of cold weather and my other gpu. the 9800GTX seems to be fine in all situations, but again it doesn't draw as much power to compare. I do have another PSU but it is only 500w with


I'm with feznz on this one: did you check the "event viewer" under windows / do you need help w/ doing that or do you feel you have the problem resolved at this point !?! -Davis


----------



## iliobossa

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9n6x5/


----------



## iliobossa

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2pafr/


----------



## Cyclops

The pair of MSI 770 Gaming cards that I have in my LAN rig are pretty amazing. Both are running at 1346 Core and 7800 Memory. Rock solid stable too. Getting 102.3 FPS in Valley Extreme HD.

I modified the BIOS myself to get maximum voltage under software (1.21V) and have high enough TDP for the cards to never throttle. They are being cooled by EK Universal GPU blocks. They were the only choice really since no custom blocks are available for them.

If anyone needs me to modify their card's BIOS, send me a message or post your BIOS in this thread and I'll help you unlock your card's full potential







.


----------



## iliobossa

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4d6u8yshntmax92/GK104.rom please unlock my bios my card is Gtx 770 oc tnx.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iliobossa*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4d6u8yshntmax92/GK104.rom please unlock my bios my card is Gtx 770 oc tnx.


All unlocked BIOSes are listed in the OP.

Scratch that, didn't see the post you were referring to, I was on my phone.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iliobossa*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4d6u8yshntmax92/GK104.rom please unlock my bios my card is Gtx 770 oc tnx.


 GK104-1.21V-400WTDP.zip 122k .zip file


There you go.

1.21v unlocked with 400W TDP.


----------



## Fatsodonkey

I would like to see someone reach the full potential with gigabyte gtx 770 wf3 2G...

How you tweak the bios? With Kepler bios tweaker or what?
When i download the modded bios from the first page list it does not give me voltage above 1.112.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/16y50acu029tv34/GK104.rom

Can you make bios for me?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatsodonkey*
> 
> I would like to see someone reach the full potential with gigabyte gtx 770 wf3 2G...
> 
> How you tweak the bios? With Kepler bios tweaker or what?
> When i download the modded bios from the first page list it does not give me voltage above 1.112.


Yeah, KBT is one way of doing it. It's not perfect, but it works most of the time.

The settings can be a bit intimating. I'm familiar with it so it's not a big issue,

Post it here if you want it tweaked.


----------



## Fatsodonkey

Already did!







In my edited post.


----------



## iliobossa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> GK104-1.21V-400WTDP.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> There you go.
> 
> 1.21v unlocked with 400W TDP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> GK104-1.21V-400WTDP.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> There you go.
> 
> 1.21v unlocked with 400W TDP.


its work many many thanks


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatsodonkey*
> 
> Already did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my edited post.


 GK104-1.21V-450WTDP.zip 121k .zip file


1.21V 450W TDP.

Original TDP was 430-ish.


----------



## Fatsodonkey

With default settings it keeps crashing my games. Does it have something to do with the Utilization limit?
My temps are okay and all but all my games crash. After a while and can´t restart them because they keep crashing.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatsodonkey*
> 
> With default settings it keeps crashing my games. Does it have something to do with the Utilization limit?
> My temps are okay and all but all my games crash. After a while and can´t restart them because they keep crashing.


Well, the default BIOS's core clock was over 1300 MHz. Has it been modified before? Because that is over what most 770s can do.

What frequencies do you hit when you're running a game or benchmark?


----------



## Capwn

The first 770 classy owner to post here, a picture to make me laugh, will receive a free backplate..








770 Classified 4gb to be precise.


----------



## Fatsodonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Well, the default BIOS's core clock was over 1300 MHz. Has it been modified before? Because that is over what most 770s can do.
> 
> What frequencies do you hit when you're running a game or benchmark?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Well, the default BIOS's core clock was over 1300 MHz. Has it been modified before? Because that is over what most 770s can do.
> 
> What frequencies do you hit when you're running a game or benchmark?


No i think it was the default.
Afterburner is reporting 1293Mhz.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatsodonkey*
> 
> No i think it was the default.
> Afterburner is reporting 1293Mhz.


What about the voltage? Was it crashing before the new BIOS?


----------



## Fatsodonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> What about the voltage? Was it crashing before the new BIOS?


No it was not. No problems. Fixed it by removing boost.
Now i can play games 1280Mhz 1.2V temps hitting 80C.
****ty gigabyte cooler. Noisy and does nothing.


----------



## Doc1355




----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatsodonkey*
> 
> No it was not. No problems. Fixed it by removing boost.
> Now i can play games 1280Mhz 1.2V temps hitting 80C.
> ****ty gigabyte cooler. Noisy and does nothing.


Windforce coolers are pretty good. Does your card have a reference cooler?


----------



## Fatsodonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Windforce coolers are pretty good. Does your card have a reference cooler?


Windforce cooler not reference.
It is like gigabyte always keep the heatpipes to minimum size and add more fans.
I think that phatter heat pipes and two fan´s propably keeps the card cooler.








It´s just like when i had gtx 460 gigabyte oc and gtx 460 asus.
Asus was way more quiet and only had one fan, but very fat heat pipes.
The gigabyte one had two fan´s and midget heat pipes.

I´ve learned that at least in gpu´s you should never choose gigabyte.








Even with gtx 770 gigabyte model i can´t unlock anything so no reason to get watercooling for gpu that is so locked down crappy.

This card really kiiled all the fun out of overclocking for me after the wonderful asus gtx 460!


----------



## 66racer

If it makes you feel any better the Asus 770 only gets extra voltage by hard mod'ing it. But at least you can get 1.5v too; not sure if the softmod allows for over 1.4v

I wish these video cards allowed for any voltage period just like we can with our CPU. Maybe like a voltage switch like the dual bios on some of these cards. Guess its nvidias fault though right?


----------



## SpiritRises

Is there any way to unlock vcore on msi afterburner 2.3.1 for my msi gtx 770 gaming oc ?

I am already using Skyn3t's unlocked vcore bios but after ab beta 18 is expired,the full ab 2.3.q dont let me set the vcore


----------



## lordhinton

hey guys, still have a problem with my gtx 770, basically all bios's are updated etc but the card will not detect on my motherboard. the card fully works as does the motherboard so im just wondering if any of you have had this problem before,

link to my thread is here :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1463581/sandy-pcie3-problem

thanks


----------



## Fatsodonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> If it makes you feel any better the Asus 770 only gets extra voltage by hard mod'ing it. But at least you can get 1.5v too; not sure if the softmod allows for over 1.4v
> 
> I wish these video cards allowed for any voltage period just like we can with our CPU. Maybe like a voltage switch like the dual bios on some of these cards. Guess its nvidias fault though right?


I can´t get voltage over 1.215 because my voltage controller chip is ncp 4208.








Nvidia and Amd. We really need more competition to the gpu field just like in cpu´s.


----------



## ikiddforeal

Uop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I don't understand by "crash" do you mean a hanging black screen or a spontaneous restart?
> because a faulty card will hang, where a PSU will cause a restart.
> BTW a non OC SLI 770 system will d..raw about 550w
> 
> did you check "event viewer" in system tools?


Yeah I've had my thoughts on my PSU over my gfx card, especially since its almost 5 years old. For the main part Its a spontaneous restart which would make sense that it could be the psu since I had another Older gpu that would hang from time to time. I'll update you guys when I try a new PSU


----------



## ricklen

Just had a nice deal on a second hand GTX 770 Classified (€ 330,-)







So I will be joining this club when I upload pics!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Uop
> Yeah I've had my thoughts on my PSU over my gfx card, especially since its almost 5 years old. For the main part Its a spontaneous restart which would make sense that it could be the psu since I had another Older gpu that would hang from time to time. I'll update you guys when I try a new PSU


Time to take advantage of that 7 year guarantee








http://www.corsair.com/professional-series-hx750-80-plus-silver-certified-modular-power-supply.html


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

So what is the best 2gb 770 on the market right now?


----------



## Bomster

IMO the MSI Lightning.


----------



## ikiddforeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Time to take advantage of that 7 year guarantee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/professional-series-hx750-80-plus-silver-certified-modular-power-supply.html


Yessirrrr! I still have the box, and I think most of the original papers. Wish me luck.


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> IMO the MSI Lightning.


Unfortunately I can not find the lightning for sale anywhere. Maybe they stopped making the 770 lightning?


----------



## ricklen

Stepping it up from a GTX 460 to a sweet GTX 770


----------



## Bomster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Unfortunately I can not find the lightning for sale anywhere. Maybe they stopped making the 770 lightning?


You're right - it's out of stock/removed from all the big UK retailers.

Bizzare.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Caldeio

Just checking in, I'm running my 770 at 1280 and 8412 for mining 1540 c/m. I can unlock for highest bin in my bios for gaming now. 1306 and my max memory is 8560. I need to get some coolers for the back ram before I go higher, I love Hynix memory! Should i get aluminum or the copper plated ones? There the same price on amazon. Or I can get the .25 size and do 4 per chip instead of one big one?


----------



## blackhole2013

I wish I could unlock the voltage of my Zotec 770 I would probably be over 1400 mhz..


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Just checking in, I'm running my 770 at 1280 and 8412 for mining 1540 c/m. I can unlock for highest bin in my bios for gaming now. 1306 and my max memory is 8560. I need to get some coolers for the back ram before I go higher, I love Hynix memory! Should i get aluminum or the copper plated ones? There the same price on amazon. Or I can get the .25 size and do 4 per chip instead of one big one?


The trend is aluminum (because it is way cheaper then copper) but, if you can find the copper ones to fit your Ram it is money well spent. Copper will dissipate heat almost 50% better then aluminum !


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomster*
> 
> You're right - it's out of stock/removed from all the big UK retailers.
> 
> Bizzare.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


You'd have to try ebay to find one; They've gone to the GTX 760 (old stock crap & not to be confused w/ the 670 series) and the newer GTX780Ti. Doubt you will be able to find a new 770L anywhere; though, you can still find the "gamer" series > rare but, you can still find them "new" !


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Would a single gtx 770 4gb let me max out games (low shadows no AA) on 1440p with a 1080p monitor as well?


----------



## Flisker_new

Hi guys could you help me little please ?

My card is throttling by .... have no idea what, maybe VRM temps or something I can't read.



This is launching and playing crysis 3, after few minutes power limit goes lower and fps dops also quite a lot like 30% , it still shows same clocks and gpu usage but performance suck.

Any ideas how to prevent this ?

Thanks

Oh and power is in low percentage because I have limiter raised to 400W, so it's reading fine


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Would a single gtx 770 4gb let me max out games (low shadows no AA) on 1440p with a 1080p monitor as well?


Crysis 3 runs quite fine on 770 2GB I have, 1080p, very high settings, everything on just 1x AA. FPS 40-100, avg around 55. If I switch to high settings its absolutely flawless fps 60+ kind of all the time

As for other games, I don't have anything more demanding on my pc







Maybe Metro could be harder on 770, but I guess it will be still pretty fine.

btw, running 1320/1850Mhz.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Would a single gtx 770 4gb let me max out games (low shadows no AA) on 1440p with a 1080p monitor as well?


It will, but how well you will enjoy it would depend on what fps you regard as playable. If you have not bought the 770 yet, make sure you don't get the 4gb version for a higher price. Only get it when it's equal to the 2gb version. You won't get any gain from going with 4gb, the 770 is already not fast enough, so you would find yourself running without any AA in most games at 1080p or higher, and 2gb is more than enough for that. Here are some benches below with a single 2gb 770 done on my system. It should give you an idea of what to expect.




Crysis 3 = worst case scenario, and almost the same avg FPS as metro LL.
Bf3 = avg, not so demanding game (Bf4 runs just fine above 60 FPS with everything to the max @ 1080p. I believe my AVG was at 76 FPS @ 1372Mhz).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It will, but how well you will enjoy it would depend on what fps you regard as playable. If you have not bought the 770 yet, make sure you don't get the 4gb version for a higher price. Only get it when it's equal to the 2gb version. You won't get any gain from going with 4gb, the 770 is already not fast enough, so you would find yourself running without any AA in most games at 1080p or higher, and 2gb is more than enough for that. Here are some benches below with a single 2gb 770 done on my system. It should give you an idea of what to expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 = worst case scenario, and almost the same avg FPS as metro LL.
> Bf3 = avg, not so demanding game (Bf4 runs just fine above 60 FPS with everything to the max @ 1080p. I believe my AVG was at 76 FPS @ 1372Mhz).


+rep for the charts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Just checking in, I'm running my 770 at 1280 and 8412 for mining 1540 c/m. I can unlock for highest bin in my bios for gaming now. 1306 and my max memory is 8560. I need to get some coolers for the back ram before I go higher, I love Hynix memory! Should i get aluminum or the copper plated ones? There the same price on amazon. Or I can get the .25 size and do 4 per chip instead of one big one?


Whats the dollar per 24hrs with a 770 mining? I kinds figure around $5/24hr?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Whats the dollar per 24hrs with a 770 mining? I kinds figure around $5/24hr?


I found this it seems more likely to actually cost you money.

http://startbitcoin.com/bitcoin-profitability-calculator/


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I found this it seems more likely to actually cost you money.
> 
> http://startbitcoin.com/bitcoin-profitability-calculator/


Exactly it's complete nonsense using graphics cards for mining these days .. just do some calculations.

Btw any idea about my throttling thing ?







Posted one page back.


----------



## ClassicEnergie

Owner of a new 770 Evga Dual Bios w/Acx









I was wondering what is a good fan curve for these cards. I did not do any overclocking yet but I am eager to try. Which bios should I go for?


----------



## Doc1355

Hey guys!

Im trying to push my 770's for a better score..
How much TDP Limit do you think is safe for my EVGA Sc Acx 770's (on full cover waterblocks)?


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Im trying to push my 770's for a better score..
> How much TDP Limit do you think is safe for my EVGA Sc Acx 770's (on full cover waterblocks)?


Most I got out of my 770 was 276W (69% out of 400W power limit







)


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Most I got out of my 770 was 276W (69% out of 400W power limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I used Kepler Bios Tweaker and raised Max.TDP from 106% to 200%..on 1.35v-1450Mhz Core Clock i have TDP throttle,so it goes up to 200% which means ~450w


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> I used Kepler Bios Tweaker and raised Max.TDP from 106% to 200%..on 1.35v-1450Mhz Core Clock i have TDP throttle,so it goes up to 200% which means ~450w


Damn it, I can't raise voltage past 1.21V with windforce X3







picked wrong card. Would love to see 1450 on mine too.


----------



## lordhinton

guys, if i flash my bios from my stock to the evga sc 2048mb bios could it brick it because mine isn't a super clocked card? apparently my bios is stopping me posting in my main pc ):


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Damn it, I can't raise voltage past 1.21V with windforce X3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked wrong card. Would love to see 1450 on mine too.


We all want max performance but don't feel too bad; gaming at 1400+ MHz isn't really noticeable at all from 1300mhz.


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> We all want max performance but don't feel too bad; gaming at 1400+ MHz isn't really noticeable at all from 1300mhz.


Well, I got 1300 but it's still throttling, this is so fu.... frustrating. Soft is still showing 1300 1320 or whatever but card isn't running those clocks because fps drops, power draw drops and 3dmark shows lower results.

Did like 50 bios flashes today... kind of running out of ideas how to get rid of this.


----------



## Nomanni

Hey, i am a new owner of a Asus 770 GTX 2GB OC DCII Card.

I have tried the vally benchmark and only get 1422 score. I have a clock in valley of 1305 Core and 3905(7800) memory, which i have read should be about average.

Do i have a bottleneck or something wrong with my pc or my 770 gtx?? Maybe some settings in Nvidia Control Panel needs adjusting?? Im kind of clueless right now... max temp is 79-80.

The rest of my specs:

i7 920 @3,8Ghz | EX58-UD3R | 6Gb Kingston 1333Mhz | 770 GTX | 80Gb X-M25 SSD | 1Tb Samsung Spin point HDD | Asus Xonar Essence STX | Sennheiser HD 598 | BenQ XL2411T | Corsair M60 | Steelseries 6Gv2 | Corsair HX1000W


----------



## 51L4

think it may be alil bottlenecked?


----------



## croy

That score seems low. You should be getting around 45fps.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Well, I got 1300 but it's still throttling, this is so fu.... frustrating. Soft is still showing 1300 1320 or whatever but card isn't running those clocks because fps drops, power draw drops and 3dmark shows lower results.
> 
> Did like 50 bios flashes today... kind of running out of ideas how to get rid of this.


Is it throttling due to TDP? say your max is 150%, are you hitting 150% then throttle, or is it throttling before that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomanni*
> 
> Hey, i am a new owner of a Asus 770 GTX 2GB OC DCII Card.
> 
> I have tried the vally benchmark and only get 1422 score. I have a clock in valley of 1305 Core and 3905(7800) memory, which i have read should be about average.
> 
> Do i have a bottleneck or something wrong with my pc or my 770 gtx?? Maybe some settings in Nvidia Control Panel needs adjusting?? Im kind of clueless right now... max temp is 79-80.
> 
> The rest of my specs:
> 
> i7 920 @3,8Ghz | EX58-UD3R | 6Gb Kingston 1333Mhz | 770 GTX | 80Gb X-M25 SSD | 1Tb Samsung Spin point HDD | Asus Xonar Essence STX | Sennheiser HD 598 | BenQ XL2411T | Corsair M60 | Steelseries 6Gv2 | Corsair HX1000W


I would overclock one thing at a time. Do your gpu core first, then return to stock. Then do gpu core again and creep up the memory till it crashes, this way you know what the max stable memory clock is already. This will let you see how high you can push it the clock with memory at the same time. Hope that made sense, Im in a rush.


----------



## sketchiey

Fellas I am out of this forum and moving on to msi gtx 780 lightning forum. I sold my galaxy gtx 770 hof to purchase a new 780 lightning. This is a great forum and tons of great info, people.


----------



## Mccaula718

New member to the group. Realized litecoin is getting ridiculous and sold my 7950(bought for 240 used last year and resold it for 325). I immediately got a gigabyte 770. I did a 3dmark11 and got a higher score with stock 770 with [email protected] vs 7950 oc'd and 8320 at 4.5(I think it was actually higher). Loving the green team and the 3 fan heatsink. Looking forward to ocing the GPU.

3dmark11 was 99xxP BTW


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Well, I got 1300 but it's still throttling, this is so fu.... frustrating. Soft is still showing 1300 1320 or whatever but card isn't running those clocks because fps drops, power draw drops and 3dmark shows lower results.
> 
> Did like 50 bios flashes today... kind of running out of ideas how to get rid of this.


Did you consider it could be an unstable OC on CPU check your Event viewer and under Administrative events look for WHEA errors this can cause this.
up the Vcore CPU voltage until the WHEA error disappear if you have any.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomanni*
> 
> Hey, i am a new owner of a Asus 770 GTX 2GB OC DCII Card.
> 
> I have tried the vally benchmark and only get 1422 score. I have a clock in valley of 1305 Core and 3905(7800) memory, which i have read should be about average.
> 
> Do i have a bottleneck or something wrong with my pc or my 770 gtx?? Maybe some settings in Nvidia Control Panel needs adjusting?? Im kind of clueless right now... max temp is 79-80.
> 
> The rest of my specs:
> 
> i7 920 @3,8Ghz | EX58-UD3R | 6Gb Kingston 1333Mhz | 770 GTX | 80Gb X-M25 SSD | 1Tb Samsung Spin point HDD | Asus Xonar Essence STX | Sennheiser HD 598 | BenQ XL2411T | Corsair M60 | Steelseries 6Gv2 | Corsair HX1000W].


I think it is a bottle neck on your CPU I can remember this came up a while ago I couldn't believe it but you really DO need about 4.5Ghz on your Cpu
I would run stock on GPU and OC CPU and I bet you will beat your current valley Score to confirm this theory


----------



## Nomanni

Okay i gonna start from scratch with the clock in vally and see what i get, but with the clocks i already have i see others get around 1.8-2k score... Maybe the pci 2.0 Lane or something else is hindring.... Will be back tonight with results.

Thx for the answers...


----------



## iliobossa

Real 1293/8004


----------



## Flisker_new

Found out it's the memory, causing "throttling issue" , when I go over 1825Mhz ... somehow it starts throttling after some time,, if I go straight to lets say 1900 it will throttle in few minutes, if I try 1850 it takes usually like 5-15minutes.

Never experienced this. Guess it's some sort of memory power limiter, it works even if I set everything to 400W in 1.26 kepler bios editor.

so I'am at 1320/1825 stable now.


----------



## croy

1333/2000MHz


----------



## Nomanni

So i did some CPU OC'ing just now and hit 4.2 (up from 3.8) and ran it again with the same clocks on the GPU (1305 / 3905) and i only got this 1385 so i dont think the CPU is the bottleneck.


i also tried metro 2033 benchmark 3.8Ghz = 57.00 fps 4.2Ghz = 58.68 fps. Dosent seem to be that big of a difference with 400 mhz more on the CPU.

Btw vally shows my cpu to be running at 4ghz not 4.2 but CPU-Z says 4.2ghz. Bug maybe?


Gonna try one last time from scratch with OC'ing the GPU just to see the results. Think i have a bottleneck somewhere else...


----------



## Nomanni

So i just finished clocking from scratch again and something snapped and suddenly my card acutally startes to perform.



Went from 1422 to 2005... i have no idea why. My new clocks are 1345 and 3905.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> The trend is aluminum (because it is way cheaper then copper) but, if you can find the copper ones to fit your Ram it is money well spent. Copper will dissipate heat almost 50% better then aluminum !


Yeah I found copper ones, solid copper. 30 dollars for a set. The cheap 9 dollar set is copper plated aluminum.


----------



## cjc75

Greetings all... been thinking about getting a GTX 770 4GB card to replace my current HD6950 2GB card...

I have to keep card length down under 10.5 inches, as I have the first edition CM Storm Scout and space in the case is just shy of that mark. Its recommended one not use a GPU over 10.5 inches, though its possible with some minor modding that I would rather not have to deal with.

More importantly however, is my PSU!

I have come to understand that my 7 year old Thermaltake TR2-RX 850w may not be sufficient, as it is an "RX" model, and they were apparently manufactured for Tt by HEC back in the day, and apparently have issues with not being able to put out their full power... if I am going to buy a $400 Video Card, then I suppose I should consider a more reliable PSU for it?

Also, since I am looking at a $400 video card, then my budget for a new PSU will be a little limited; and I am wondering whats the lowest range power supply some of you guys have used with the GTX 770; with overclocked Sandy Bridge chips?

I have no plans for SLI in the future, so I am thinking that 600w - 650w should be sufficient? However every PSU calculator I've looked at, including this one > http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine < all tell me I could pull off a a single GTX 770 with my OC'd 2500K with less then a 550w PSU.... how can this be?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Just had some quick questions about my new (as of december) GTX770

- The card stock specs are supposed to be 1111/1163mhz but its running 1215 under load at 100% stock settings? (TDP set to 100% etc.)

- The core clock seems to be strapped like my 470's was except they make no sense/have no logical progression. Anything up to +30mhz offset does not affect the core clock under load at all while +31mhz winds up being 1241mhz. +35mhz winds up being 1267 and +51 winds up being 1293. there are no inbetween settings. is this messed up?

Im running the 332.21 whql's. what im most concerned with is the fact that the damn thing hangs after 10-15 minutes at anything I can set over that 1215 stock clock setting on core, though from what i read not many 770''s can handle much over 1200?

Sorry Ive been out of the loop since I bought my GTX280 back in 2008, the only reason I had a 470 was the 280 died and after EVGA sent me 5 more DOA 280's they sent 2 DOA 470s, one that died after 3 hours and then finally a working one. lol.

thanks!


----------



## Flisker_new

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Greetings all... been thinking about getting a GTX 770 4GB card to replace my current HD6950 2GB card...
> 
> I have to keep card length down under 10.5 inches, as I have the first edition CM Storm Scout and space in the case is just shy of that mark. Its recommended one not use a GPU over 10.5 inches, though its possible with some minor modding that I would rather not have to deal with.
> 
> More importantly however, is my PSU!
> 
> I have come to understand that my 7 year old Thermaltake TR2-RX 850w may not be sufficient, as it is an "RX" model, and they were apparently manufactured for Tt by HEC back in the day, and apparently have issues with not being able to put out their full power... if I am going to buy a $400 Video Card, then I suppose I should consider a more reliable PSU for it?
> 
> Also, since I am looking at a $400 video card, then my budget for a new PSU will be a little limited; and I am wondering whats the lowest range power supply some of you guys have used with the GTX 770; with overclocked Sandy Bridge chips?
> 
> I have no plans for SLI in the future, so I am thinking that 600w - 650w should be sufficient? However every PSU calculator I've looked at, including this one > http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine < all tell me I could pull off a a single GTX 770 with my OC'd 2500K with less then a 550w PSU.... how can this be?


Even 500W would be fine







But, my advice would be get something like 620W Seasonic, those are great and for nice price here in CZ.

(http://www.alza.cz/seasonic-s12ii-620-d457142.htm?kampan=heureka.cz)


----------



## Doc1355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Im trying to push my 770's for a better score..
> How much TDP Limit do you think is safe for my EVGA Sc Acx 770's (on full cover waterblocks)?


Anyone???


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc1355*
> 
> Anyone???


TDP doesnt matter much, how much voltage are you talking about, thats what matters. If your nervous dont exceed 1.35v, if your brave dont game over 1.40, if your wreckless/brave have fun at 1.49









I personally have benched at 1.49v with modded bios's to allow all the TDP the card could deliver and it still throttled due to TDP limits of some sort. Likely the vrm's heat levels creating increased internal resistance....im no hardware engineer. I have gamed at least 15-20hrs at 1.40v and have countless hours gaming at 1.33v

I wouldnt worry much anyways, evga warranty is amazing. I had to give up my warranty to get all the voltage I wanted lol


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Greetings all... been thinking about getting a GTX 770 4GB card to replace my current HD6950 2GB card...
> 
> I have to keep card length down under 10.5 inches, as I have the first edition CM Storm Scout and space in the case is just shy of that mark. Its recommended one not use a GPU over 10.5 inches, though its possible with some minor modding that I would rather not have to deal with.
> 
> More importantly however, is my PSU!
> 
> I have come to understand that my 7 year old Thermaltake TR2-RX 850w may not be sufficient, as it is an "RX" model, and they were apparently manufactured for Tt by HEC back in the day, and apparently have issues with not being able to put out their full power... if I am going to buy a $400 Video Card, then I suppose I should consider a more reliable PSU for it?
> 
> Also, since I am looking at a $400 video card, then my budget for a new PSU will be a little limited; and I am wondering whats the lowest range power supply some of you guys have used with the GTX 770; with overclocked Sandy Bridge chips?
> 
> I have no plans for SLI in the future, so I am thinking that 600w - 650w should be sufficient? However every PSU calculator I've looked at, including this one > http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine < all tell me I could pull off a a single GTX 770 with my OC'd 2500K with less then a 550w PSU.... how can this be?


I always monitor my power usage via a watt meter and i only get 390W when gaming. So a 500w unit would be fine.


----------



## Caldeio

Guys does a good overclocker mean more value in reselling or less becuase I did it?

1306 max core 8550 max memory. I run 1280 and 8412 for gaming.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Really torn on buying another 770 to sli with my current card to help push the 1440p monitor I plan on buying soon. Bad thing is I'm leaving in may-august and will not have access to my machine for that space of time and I know Maxwell will be out. Seems like I'm screwed if I do buy one, or if I don't the settings will have to be reduced.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> Really torn on buying another 770 to sli with my current card to help push the 1440p monitor I plan on buying soon. Bad thing is I'm leaving in may-august and will not have access to my machine for that space of time and I know Maxwell will be out. Seems like I'm screwed if I do buy one, or if I don't the settings will have to be reduced.


The low end maxwell will be out you wont see higher end till end of year early next. I would just get another 770 now and see how maxwell performs right now it doesnt look like a big increase like prior thoughts were
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Guys does a good overclocker mean more value in reselling or less becuase I did it?
> 
> 1306 max core 8550 max memory. I run 1280 and 8412 for gaming.


That depends. If someone looking to buy it for its already known OC ability then yes it could but then others don't care and don't want to pay the premium or are turned off because its been OC at all. So its really up to the buyer sometimes I buy stuff because it OCs better and will pay a little more because I know it will be in line with rest of my cards OC so to me its worth it sometimes because I don't have to play the lottery and I know what I am getting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Greetings all... been thinking about getting a GTX 770 4GB card to replace my current HD6950 2GB card...
> 
> I have to keep card length down under 10.5 inches, as I have the first edition CM Storm Scout and space in the case is just shy of that mark. Its recommended one not use a GPU over 10.5 inches, though its possible with some minor modding that I would rather not have to deal with.
> 
> More importantly however, is my PSU!
> 
> I have come to understand that my 7 year old Thermaltake TR2-RX 850w may not be sufficient, as it is an "RX" model, and they were apparently manufactured for Tt by HEC back in the day, and apparently have issues with not being able to put out their full power... if I am going to buy a $400 Video Card, then I suppose I should consider a more reliable PSU for it?
> 
> Also, since I am looking at a $400 video card, then my budget for a new PSU will be a little limited; and I am wondering whats the lowest range power supply some of you guys have used with the GTX 770; with overclocked Sandy Bridge chips?
> 
> I have no plans for SLI in the future, so I am thinking that 600w - 650w should be sufficient? However every PSU calculator I've looked at, including this one > http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine < all tell me I could pull off a a single GTX 770 with my OC'd 2500K with less then a 550w PSU.... how can this be?


The 4gb cards are really a waste at the price point better to get a 780 for the extra cash. The problem is its not truly fast enough for the full 4gb of mem. 2gb will be plenty unless using multi monitor and even then 780 or 780Ti should be in your sights. I ran a 3930K and a 770 with a 750w before and had the 3930K OC but that was with stock bios on the 770. If you flash custom bios and crank up voltage and watts of course it will use more power. Also how many hdds, if you have a custom water loop, number of fans, disk drives, fan controllers etc all add to more power. Your right though with a 7 year old psu its time to upgrade since you have lost efficiency. I would look into a 650=700 watt psu. When I bought my seasonic 1250w everyone said it would be to big but I wanted to make sure I had plenty of juice for upgrades later now I have 3 way 780Ti custom loop 22 fans, controller etc. I always buy a little more then needed if you plan on keeping it for 2 or 3 years think if you have any upgrade plans in that time and buy a little more so you have that option to expand later. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews is what I used for my psu research.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flisker_new*
> 
> Even 500W would be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, my advice would be get something like 620W Seasonic, those are great and for nice price here in CZ.
> 
> (http://www.alza.cz/seasonic-s12ii-620-d457142.htm?kampan=heureka.cz)


No its not a very good PSU


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> The 4gb cards are really a waste at the price point better to get a 780 for the extra cash. The problem is its not truly fast enough for the full 4gb of mem. 2gb will be plenty unless using multi monitor and even then 780 or 780Ti should be in your sights. I ran a 3930K and a 770 with a 750w before and had the 3930K OC but that was with stock bios on the 770. If you flash custom bios and crank up voltage and watts of course it will use more power. Also how many hdds, if you have a custom water loop, number of fans, disk drives, fan controllers etc all add to more power. Your right though with a 7 year old psu its time to upgrade since you have lost efficiency. I would look into a 650=700 watt psu. When I bought my seasonic 1250w everyone said it would be to big but I wanted to make sure I had plenty of juice for upgrades later now I have 3 way 780Ti custom loop 22 fans, controller etc. I always buy a little more then needed if you plan on keeping it for 2 or 3 years think if you have any upgrade plans in that time and buy a little more so you have that option to expand later. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews is what I used for my psu research.


Well the 780 is out of the question,. its just too much, not in the budget... so its not really a matter of "gee just get the 780 for the extra cash" .... except that, _I don't have_, the extra cash...

The 780 is about $100 - $150 too much depending on model, and the R9 280 is about par for the course with the 770 but it too costs more then the 770... so the 770 is looking more and more like the sound economic decision here.

My original plan was to maybe go with a pair of 660's or R9 270's on the 'cheap end', and do the SLI/CFX thing.

But then I came to realize that there are just too many issues still with doing that, not all games support it. I sometimes play a lot of Skyrim for example and there have been a wide range of reported issues with the 'multi-gpu' set ups when you've modded the game, and I've modded mine pretty extensively. I would also like to take better advantage of some of the better quality ENB's and the HD 4K textures available for Skyrim; at the moment I'm about maxed out with the 2K textures with the RealVision ENB, which was designed for Sandy Bridge systems running a single GTX 660 Ti... So I can get more and better FPS with a better single card running 4GB of ram.... Lastly, I am very active and involved in Second Life, where I run a business and a RP group, and SL itself does not support the 'multi-gpu' set ups... so going SLI/CFX would be a waste of money for me just because of that.

So, it was suggested to me by several friends, as well as on other threads here, that I should instead go for the single best 4GB card I can afford within my budget, and that would be the GTX 770 4GB card... if I intend to purchase a better PSU with it.

If however I keep using my flawed Thermaletake "RX" model, then I could afford to drop another 50 - 100 onto a GPU. But then in that case, I'll be running a $500+ video card, on a flawed PSU that would be pushing its possible limits and risk blowing it, losing the new GPU and everything else with it...

I would rather go a safer route, get the best single GPU that I can afford, _with_ a better quality PSU to run it safely...

So if a GTX 770 4GB card can be run safely on a decent 620 - 650 PSU with an i5-2500K OC'd to 4.6ghz on "Auto" vCore settings (and still stable!).. then thats the route I should go!

Lastly, I don't have any of that fancy stuff you listed off, I just got my old trusty and reliable 2500K on an H50 with a few AP-15 Gentle Typhoon's; with my OS running off an SSD with one HDD for most of my software apps...


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*


Well I don't know what to sell it for. If I can get 350 or more cus it's a super good memory overclocker and good core clocker. I'd upgrade to a 780ti:thumb:


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Well I don't know what to sell it for. If I can get 350 or more cus it's a super good memory overclocker and good core clocker. I'd upgrade to a 780ti:thumb:


I thought of selling mine a while ago for a 780 but since Im only on 1080p I decided to wait till maxwell or whatever nvidia is gonna call the 8xx series. Maybe next gen will be MORE than enough at a REASONABLE price for a single gpu 1440p setup. Kinda like a 770 is to 1080p.

I dont think too many people care about how it overclocks, not enough to make a big difference in the selling price at least. I had mine listed as a 1515mhz 770 but got little bites. In reality the scaling isnt the best with kepler anyways. Anything 1250-1300mhz and 74-7600mhz is more than enough, any higher and the gains are SOooo small only benchers would care.


----------



## cjc75

Anyone know what the 12v Amp requirements are on the MSI Twin Freezer 4 GTX770 4GB?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127747
http://us.msi.com/product/vga/N770-TF-4GD5-OC.html#specification

Can't find any of that info on it and its the card I'm leaning towards, as its got one of the shortest lengths for fitting into my Storm Scout case. I'm looking at a couple eVGA's; though they're listed as coming in at 10.5 inches in length and thats about the limit of my case; and they're all listed as needing around 42a off the 12v rails, so I am wondering if the MSI is about the same?


----------



## Spelio

Count me in! Just picked one up today at Bestbuy, yes...Bestbuy!



I picked up a GTX770 w/ Titan blower. This. Thing. Is. BEAUTIFUL!

I'm upgrading from a GTX570 1.2GB and am looking forward to the upgrade

Awesome thing along w/ the Titan blower, is the card must have been sitting there for a while, because it had a holiday bundle of games which included Assassins Creed IV: Blackflag, Splintercell Blacklist and Batman: Arkham Origins.

I have a slight snag though, I had to sell my old gaming PC to be able to buy this







. But I am building a new PC, so I'll be back to gaming here soon. Anyways, Can't wait to game on this thing!! It certainly looks like a beast.

Threw it into my son's PC today to make sure it worked, and this thing is awesome!


These numbers look good?


----------



## blackhole2013

Just sold my 770 for a 780 .. I cant wait


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Count me in! Just picked one up today at Bestbuy, yes...Bestbuy!
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a GTX770 w/ Titan blower. This. Thing. Is. BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> I'm upgrading from a GTX570 1.2GB and am looking forward to the upgrade
> 
> Awesome thing along w/ the Titan blower, is the card must have been sitting there for a while, because it had a holiday bundle of games which included Assassins Creed IV: Blackflag, Splintercell Blacklist and Batman: Arkham Origins.
> 
> I have a slight snag though, I had to sell my old gaming PC to be able to buy this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I am building a new PC, so I'll be back to gaming here soon. Anyways, Can't wait to game on this thing!! It certainly looks like a beast.
> 
> Threw it into my son's PC today to make sure it worked, and this thing is awesome!
> 
> 
> These numbers look good?


Nice card! No overclocking yet?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Anyone know what the 12v Amp requirements are on the MSI Twin Freezer 4 GTX770 4GB?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127747
> http://us.msi.com/product/vga/N770-TF-4GD5-OC.html#specification
> 
> Can't find any of that info on it and its the card I'm leaning towards, as its got one of the shortest lengths for fitting into my Storm Scout case. I'm looking at a couple eVGA's; though they're listed as coming in at 10.5 inches in length and thats about the limit of my case; and they're all listed as needing around 42a off the 12v rails, so I am wondering if the MSI is about the same?


Anyone know the answer to this one?

Whats the 12v Amp requirements on the MSI 770 cards?


----------



## RyanBlackn

Just picked up a Zotac 770 2GB and Unigine Valley said a boost clock of 1320 and memory was at 3802, is that a decent OC?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanBlackn*
> 
> Just picked up a Zotac 770 2GB and Unigine Valley said a boost clock of 1320 and memory was at 3802, is that a decent OC?


Valley does not state the real clocks for your boost. Try using Afterburner or GPU-Z.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Nice card! No overclocking yet?


Sadly no, I don't even have a computer to install it in yet! I tested it in my son's PC to make sure it works. I have a new build in the mail and on the way. Hopefully this winter storm coming through the area won't delay my shipments. Here's to hoping for on time delivery!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanBlackn*
> 
> Just picked up a Zotac 770 2GB and Unigine Valley said a boost clock of 1320 and memory was at 3802, is that a decent OC?


No way your boosting to 1320 core clock. Valley is a little funky in that regard. Check on that gpu-z chart, it'll tell you your max.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Valley does not state the real clocks for your boost. Try using Afterburner or GPU-Z.


If valley said 1320mhz your probably actually around 1290mhz which is still good. You need to use afterburner or another tool like that to see what your boost clock really is.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> If valley said 1320mhz your probably actually around 1290mhz which is still good. You need to use afterburner or another tool like that to see what your boost clock really is.


Yeah I think thats more like it. I boost clock to 1280 at a bit under those clocks. It just depends on your bios bins for the boosting, well at least mine does. I have no bios bin after 1306 so i haven't gone higher.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Anyone know the answer to this one?
> 
> Whats the 12v Amp requirements on the MSI 770 cards?


It's actually not that much (Vid-card(s) are so much more efficient then they used to be; a change for the better!): 500 Watt Power Supply (with 36A on the +12V Rail)

Source: http://www.microcenter.com/product/417637/N770_TF_4GD5-OC_NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_770_Twin_Frozr_OC_2048MB_GDDR5_PCIe_30_x16_Video_Card








-Davis


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> It's actually not that much (Vid-card(s) are so much more efficient then they used to be; a change for the better!): 500 Watt Power Supply (with 36A on the +12V Rail)
> 
> Source: http://www.microcenter.com/product/417637/N770_TF_4GD5-OC_NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_770_Twin_Frozr_OC_2048MB_GDDR5_PCIe_30_x16_Video_Card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Davis


Thats for the 2GB model though, I was asking about the 4GB model, are they the same?

Interesting if it is, as the eVGA GTX 770 4GB cards, all list 42A on the 12v rail....


----------



## cdnGhost

Hey guys, I am thinking of watercooling my Classified card... I was looking at this EVGA hydro block.... are they any good? or should I stick to EK and avoid the one made by EVGA....

Thanks


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Hey guys, I am thinking of watercooling my Classified card... I was looking at this EVGA hydro block.... are they any good? or should I stick to EK and avoid the one made by EVGA....
> 
> Thanks


I believe swiftech makes the evga ones. I havent used them but EK blocks look VERY nice and would be my choice on looks mostly, ek is one of those top notch water cooling companies too.

edit:
want to add though, if its swiftech, their customer support is at EVGA levels, seriously, the rep will even respond to a pm on a sunday!


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I believe swiftech makes the evga ones. I havent used them but EK blocks look VERY nice and would be my choice on looks mostly, ek is one of those top notch water cooling companies too.
> 
> edit:
> want to add though, if its swiftech, their customer support is at EVGA levels, seriously, the rep will even respond to a pm on a sunday!


Thanks for the reply!! +rep

Yeah what I am planning is to redo the loop in my Silverstone Fortress FT03.... Will be adding the video card to the loop but will now be redoing the entire innards of my case.... I can just hear my wife now.... Are you seriously taking that thing apart AGAIN..... you just got it all together last week...

LOL oh the joys of marriage...

Well now to order more acrylic pipe more bitspower fittings a 120mm rad more fans and a waterblock!! Just when I thought I was done....


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Thats for the 2GB model though, I was asking about the 4GB model, are they the same?
> 
> Interesting if it is, as the eVGA GTX 770 4GB cards, all list 42A on the 12v rail....


Sent a message to; (a friend at) MSI and he tells me the same thing: the MSI GTX 770 "4Gb" card only uses 36Amp on a single 12v rail !
He's requesting what PSU you are worried about and want's to know all of the components you plan to use? So, what is the PSU in question!?!
Additionally he also; suggested this calculator, (if your still not sure ?!?): http://www.msi.com/service/power-supply-calculator/








-Davis


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Thats for the 2GB model though, I was asking about the 4GB model, are they the same?
> 
> Interesting if it is, as the eVGA GTX 770 4GB cards, all list 42A on the 12v rail....


I would assume 42A. This is the maximum draw I have had with my 2way SLI system OCed CPU 5Ghz GPUs 1437Mhz
normal power draw in non OCed system is less than 600w at the wall so 550w PSU would do a single 770 system with headroom for OC.
personally I overkill and got a 1500w because of the minimal price difference between a 850w and 1500w at the time I got my PSU and the fact I had had gone through 3 PSU in 3 years.


And a screen shot with ram usage while gaming 5760x1080p


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Sent a message to; (a friend at) MSI and he tells me the same thing: the MSI GTX 770 "4Gb" card only uses 36Amp on a single 12v rail !
> He's requesting what PSU you are worried about and want's to know all of the components you plan to use? So, what is the PSU in question!?!
> Additionally he also; suggested this calculator, (if your still not sure ?!?): http://www.msi.com/service/power-supply-calculator/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Davis


I have not entirely decided yet...

Maybe a Rosewill Capstone 650 or 750; or an equivalent Seasonic G series... both being 80 Plus Gold...

To be honest, I am still debating over the video card as well... as MicroCenter has the MSI R9 280X on sale for $329 for its February deals, while Newegg just RAISED their price on the same card up to $579, and the price on the Asus R9 280x on Newegg was just raised to $599!!

So watching MicroCenter, as they they have been out of stock for well over a week... IF, I can get the MSI R9 280x at its monthly sale price then I might grab it... going to maybe wait till the end of this week, while I debate between the R9 280x and the GTX 770...


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Sent a message to; (a friend at) MSI and he tells me the same thing: the MSI GTX 770 "4Gb" card only uses 36Amp on a single 12v rail !
> He's requesting what PSU you are worried about and want's to know all of the components you plan to use? So, what is the PSU in question!?!
> Additionally he also; suggested this calculator, (if your still not sure ?!?): http://www.msi.com/service/power-supply-calculator/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Davis
> 
> 
> 
> I have not entirely decided yet...
> 
> Maybe a Rosewill Capstone 650 or 750; or an equivalent Seasonic G series... both being 80 Plus Gold...
> 
> To be honest, I am still debating over the video card as well... as MicroCenter has the MSI R9 280X on sale for $329 for its February deals, while Newegg just RAISED their price on the same card up to $579, and the price on the Asus R9 280x on Newegg was just raised to $599!!
> 
> So watching MicroCenter, as they they have been out of stock for well over a week... IF, I can get the MSI R9 280x at its monthly sale price then I might grab it... going to maybe wait till the end of this week, while I debate between the R9 280x and the GTX 770...
Click to expand...

$329 for a R9 280X??? I haven't seen anything on the MC site myself nor in-store. Ended up getting the EVGA 770 ACX for $349 with a free backplate and 4 free games. Have yet to test her out though, stupid CHV blew another cpu fan header.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!! +rep
> 
> Yeah what I am planning is to redo the loop in my Silverstone Fortress FT03.... Will be adding the video card to the loop but will now be redoing the entire innards of my case.... I can just hear my wife now.... Are you seriously taking that thing apart AGAIN..... you just got it all together last week...
> 
> LOL oh the joys of marriage...
> 
> Well now to order more acrylic pipe more bitspower fittings a 120mm rad more fans and a waterblock!! Just when I thought I was done....


Lol recently married? I'm about 1.5yrs and my wife does the same thing lol

CJC

Good luck finding one in stock. Once the miners find out they will sell out fast. Guess even a r9 270 makes $150 a month if on 24/7


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> $329 for a R9 280X??? I haven't seen anything on the MC site myself nor in-store. Ended up getting the EVGA 770 ACX for $349 with a free backplate and 4 free games. Have yet to test her out though, stupid CHV blew another cpu fan header.


Yes it is in their monthly Ad for February's deals. Go to their website, click on the monthly deals Ad in the upper right corner, where it says "Shop our advertised deals, GO!" click on it and it opens a new page/tab/etc, and you can browse their monthly Ad, and go to page 38 of that Ad... upper left corner of page 38 has the MSI and Asus R9 280x' on sale for $329, and $349.... both "In-Store Only" deals...

Only problem is that every single Microcenter in the nation, _is sold out._

Given the current weather conditions in Atlanta this week, I doubt they'll have more in stock before the end of the week... and considering the dramatic price increase on Newegg, I suspect its because manufacturers are having a shortage problem, again, thanks to the "miners"....

So I may just end up getting a GTX 770.... $329 for a R9 280x that I may or may not ever get to buy.... or $400 for a GTX 770 with a free $60 Game....

Hmmmm....


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> $329 for a R9 280X??? I haven't seen anything on the MC site myself nor in-store. Ended up getting the EVGA 770 ACX for $349 with a free backplate and 4 free games. Have yet to test her out though, stupid CHV blew another cpu fan header.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is in their monthly Ad for February's deals. Go to their website, click on the monthly deals Ad in the upper right corner, where it says "Shop our advertised deals, GO!" click on it and it opens a new page/tab/etc, and you can browse their monthly Ad, and go to page 38 of that Ad... upper left corner of page 38 has the MSI and Asus R9 280x' on sale for $329, and $349.... both "In-Store Only" deals...
> 
> Only problem is that every single Microcenter in the nation, _is sold out._
> 
> Given the current weather conditions in Atlanta this week, I doubt they'll have more in stock before the end of the week... and considering the dramatic price increase on Newegg, I suspect its because manufacturers are having a shortage problem, again, thanks to the "miners"....
> 
> So I may just end up getting a GTX 770.... $329 for a R9 280x that I may or may not ever get to buy.... or $400 for a GTX 770 with a free $60 Game....
> 
> Hmmmm....
Click to expand...

Ok, I see it. funny they put it in the ad when, like you said, no MC has any in-stock.

I'm telling you though, EVGA 02G-P4-2776-KR, EVGA store price match $349($359 regular price at MC) comes with a free backplate and 4 game vouchers.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Ok, I see it. funny they put it in the ad when, like you said, no MC has any in-stock.
> 
> I'm telling you though, EVGA 02G-P4-2776-KR, EVGA store price match $349($359 regular price at MC) comes with a free backplate and 4 game vouchers.


Well, they _did_ have them in stock before that Ad was emailed out to people, and the Ad itself is available in printed form on the newstand at the entrance to all of their stores usually 1 week in advance of each month; and those printed versions are also mailed out to any one on their mail list (usually anyone whose bought something in their store and given their street address at checkout)....

So, the emailed versions of the Ad went out a week late. If, I had known about the sale last weekend, I could have gotten one at that price.

On the other hand... MicroCenter is usually pretty quick with their restocks and their website updates stock info every night after midnight... and last time they had a "steal deal" sale on a video card I wanted, it was back with the GTX 2xx Series was new and nVidia/eVGA had just introduced the new GTX 275; and Microcenter listed it on sale for about $100 less then NewEgg... only they were out of stock. I decided to go grab the GTX 260 instead... and 3 days later they got the GTX 275 in stock... so I was able to go exchange.

This time, I am being patient and waiting to see if/when they may or my not get more of the R9's in stock...

Only problem for Atlanta though is that through the rest of this week, we're in the midst of our biggest Ice Storm in the last 30 years... city shut down, schools and businesses closed...

So I doubt any "delivery trucks" will be making their deliveries before the end of the weekend...


----------



## ikiddforeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Yessirrrr! I still have the box, and I think most of the original papers. Wish me luck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Time to take advantage of that 7 year guarantee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/professional-series-hx750-80-plus-silver-certified-modular-power-supply.html


Hey I'm going to get a new psu while before I try that 7 year warrenty. I'm planning to get either a corsair rm hx or ax 850w models I'm trying to choose something that will match my case in which should match the colorway of my rig. All of these will match my case. Hx is blue rm is yellow which matches the gold on tthe 770 and the ax for contrast since its red. I like the ax since its made by seasonic and will probs be easier on the power bill. Wat u think would be nicer?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Hey I'm going to get a new psu while before I try that 7 year warrenty. I'm planning to get either a corsair rm hx or ax 850w models I'm trying to choose something that will match my case in which should match the colorway of my rig. All of these will match my case. Hx is blue rm is yellow which matches the gold on tthe 770 and the ax for contrast since its red. I like the ax since its made by seasonic and will probs be easier on the power bill. Wat u think would be nicer?


Dont pick a Corsair you can find just as good cheaper or better for the same money

Rosewill Capstone/Super Flower Golden Green Seasonic G and the semi modular Cooler Master V are all better then the Corsair RM series

And the fully modular Cooler Master V is also Seasonic just cheaper then the Corsonic versions


----------



## ikiddforeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont pick a Corsair you can find just as good cheaper or better for the same money
> 
> Rosewill Capstone/Super Flower Golden Green Seasonic G and the semi modular Cooler Master V are all better then the Corsair RM series
> 
> And the fully modular Cooler Master V is also Seasonic just cheaper then the Corsonic versions


The reason why I'm going with corsair is the design aesthetics I want something that will look good in my setup which is weird but idgaf lul, but iyo what will look nicer?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> The reason why I'm going with corsair is the design aesthetics I want something that will look good in my setup which is weird but idgaf lul, but iyo what will look nicer?


Do you sit and look into your PC all the time?

Well if you want to pay more just for looks thats your choice

I just dont see the point if you can get something just as good for less money

And you dont like this?


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Ok, I see it. funny they put it in the ad when, like you said, no MC has any in-stock.
> 
> I'm telling you though, EVGA 02G-P4-2776-KR, EVGA store price match $349($359 regular price at MC) comes with a free backplate and 4 game vouchers.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they _did_ have them in stock before that Ad was emailed out to people, and the Ad itself is available in printed form on the newstand at the entrance to all of their stores usually 1 week in advance of each month; and those printed versions are also mailed out to any one on their mail list (usually anyone whose bought something in their store and given their street address at checkout)....
> 
> So, the emailed versions of the Ad went out a week late. If, I had known about the sale last weekend, I could have gotten one at that price.
> 
> On the other hand... MicroCenter is usually pretty quick with their restocks and their website updates stock info every night after midnight... and last time they had a "steal deal" sale on a video card I wanted, it was back with the GTX 2xx Series was new and nVidia/eVGA had just introduced the new GTX 275; and Microcenter listed it on sale for about $100 less then NewEgg... only they were out of stock. I decided to go grab the GTX 260 instead... and 3 days later they got the GTX 275 in stock... so I was able to go exchange.
> 
> This time, I am being patient and waiting to see if/when they may or my not get more of the R9's in stock...
> 
> Only problem for Atlanta though is that through the rest of this week, we're in the midst of our biggest Ice Storm in the last 30 years... city shut down, schools and businesses closed...
> 
> So I doubt any "delivery trucks" will be making their deliveries before the end of the weekend...
Click to expand...

Only thing at my MC was a few 270x's and a few 290's. But I didn't want the 270x and the 290's are out of my budget.

See in Illinois I always seem to get my ad mailed after the promo dates >_<. So its pointless for me to look at them because by the time I get them the deals are over. I can agree with the restocking, The one I go to in Westmont, IL seems to get trucks twice a week. There are times I go in there though, and they have things in-stock that they haven't even put on their website yet.

Good luck with the wait for the card. Hope you get it. I have been waiting and wanted to upgrade for a while now. Since the HD7000's launched. But every time I found a card I like I ended up talking myself out of it somehow and always told myself I would wait for the next gen to launch and get that or wait for prices to drop. And once next gen launched, the cycle began all over again. I've been looking at either the 770 or 280x for a while now. Really wanted the 280x to try AMD, but with prices as high as they are on their cards for almost the same performance, knew if I didn't pull the trigger on the 770 I would just end up waiting for Maxwell to launch and begin that vicious cycle again.

Its just a shame the card is sitting back in it's box, waiting for a functional motherboard to give it life.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Well, they _did_ have them in stock before that Ad was emailed out to people, and the Ad itself is available in printed form on the newstand at the entrance to all of their stores usually 1 week in advance of each month; and those printed versions are also mailed out to any one on their mail list (usually anyone whose bought something in their store and given their street address at checkout)....
> 
> So, the emailed versions of the Ad went out a week late. If, I had known about the sale last weekend, I could have gotten one at that price.
> 
> On the other hand... MicroCenter is usually pretty quick with their restocks and their website updates stock info every night after midnight... and last time they had a "steal deal" sale on a video card I wanted, it was back with the GTX 2xx Series was new and nVidia/eVGA had just introduced the new GTX 275; and Microcenter listed it on sale for about $100 less then NewEgg... only they were out of stock. I decided to go grab the GTX 260 instead... and 3 days later they got the GTX 275 in stock... so I was able to go exchange.
> 
> This time, I am being patient and waiting to see if/when they may or my not get more of the R9's in stock...
> 
> Only problem for Atlanta though is that through the rest of this week, we're in the midst of our biggest Ice Storm in the last 30 years... city shut down, schools and businesses closed...
> 
> So I doubt any "delivery trucks" will be making their deliveries before the end of the weekend...


Personally I think Microcenter has some BAD business ethics....at least the california store. Their web page has the 3770k listed as out of stock but in the store they have like 10 of them BUT they also have them listed as higher than their own web page. WHen asked they said those prices dont apply to the CA store because too many people would only buy a cpu. I saw someone get told that right in front of me when I was browsing the store. When they had the blow out internet price on them same thing. People on ocn were calling the store being told they didnt have any but I visually confirmed it. If I were in the market for a 3770k I would make sure I complain high enough in the company till I got the advertised price.

Soooo if its not too much trouble, go check for yourself. You might get lucky.

edit:
I know your talking about a gpu, its just the principle


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Well, they _did_ have them in stock before that Ad was emailed out to people, and the Ad itself is available in printed form on the newstand at the entrance to all of their stores usually 1 week in advance of each month; and those printed versions are also mailed out to any one on their mail list (usually anyone whose bought something in their store and given their street address at checkout)....
> 
> So, the emailed versions of the Ad went out a week late. If, I had known about the sale last weekend, I could have gotten one at that price.
> 
> On the other hand... MicroCenter is usually pretty quick with their restocks and their website updates stock info every night after midnight... and last time they had a "steal deal" sale on a video card I wanted, it was back with the GTX 2xx Series was new and nVidia/eVGA had just introduced the new GTX 275; and Microcenter listed it on sale for about $100 less then NewEgg... only they were out of stock. I decided to go grab the GTX 260 instead... and 3 days later they got the GTX 275 in stock... so I was able to go exchange.
> 
> This time, I am being patient and waiting to see if/when they may or my not get more of the R9's in stock...
> 
> Only problem for Atlanta though is that through the rest of this week, we're in the midst of our biggest Ice Storm in the last 30 years... city shut down, schools and businesses closed...
> 
> So I doubt any "delivery trucks" will be making their deliveries before the end of the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think Microcenter has some BAD business ethics....at least the california store. Their web page has the 3770k listed as out of stock but in the store they have like 10 of them BUT they also have them listed as higher than their own web page. WHen asked they said those prices dont apply to the CA store because too many people would only buy a cpu. I saw someone get told that right in front of me when I was browsing the store. When they had the blow out internet price on them same thing. People on ocn were calling the store being told they didnt have any but I visually confirmed it. If I were in the market for a 3770k I would make sure I complain high enough in the company till I got the advertised price.
> 
> Soooo if its not too much trouble, go check for yourself. You might get lucky.
> 
> edit:
> I know your talking about a gpu, its just the principle
Click to expand...

I myself have never had any issues with microcenter. Sure I've run into the idiot here and there that has no idea what he's talking about but that's retail. MC has been my go to place of choice because of the business ethics and personnel at my local store. very rarely havI been turned down or away for anything. i Must just be a shotty location near you unfortunately. Frys electronics on the other hand is, for the most part, horrible. The people that work there have no intention to help the customer unless its for their own benefit. One time they tried to charge me full price for a display crosshair 4 motherboard that had scratches on the heatsinks and all the color faded away. Even the manager refused ans argued with me on why they shouldn't have to discount it. Same story with in store prices being higher than online and claiming its out of date or a different product that's online Only and they don't match....Only time I go into frys is if I know ill be in and out without having to speak to anyone.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Personally I think Microcenter has some BAD business ethics....at least the california store. Their web page has the 3770k listed as out of stock but in the store they have like 10 of them BUT they also have them listed as higher than their own web page. WHen asked they said those prices dont apply to the CA store because too many people would only buy a cpu. I saw someone get told that right in front of me when I was browsing the store. When they had the blow out internet price on them same thing. People on ocn were calling the store being told they didnt have any but I visually confirmed it. If I were in the market for a 3770k I would make sure I complain high enough in the company till I got the advertised price.
> 
> Soooo if its not too much trouble, go check for yourself. You might get lucky.
> 
> edit:
> I know your talking about a gpu, its just the principle


Yea... They may advertise a good price on their website, but they will not allow people to order the product off their website at that price... because they only have a couple dozen stores throughout the entire nation, they want their "walk-in" customers to be able to get that price... due to their limited stock.

However, as for how that Cali store was doing it, I can't say... thats not normal for them. All I can say is, I've always gotten great deals from them while going into the store. I got my 2500K and my ASrock Mobo on sale during a Black Friday event two years ago, the 2500K was marked down to $149 and the Motherboard was marked down to $139... PLUS, they willingly gave me their "combo deal" sale price on top of the existing Black Friday sale price, which gave me another $60 off the total, when purchased together, but only in store. So I got my 2500K and my Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 for a grand total of $228! This was less then their full price of the 2500K itself, and also was $200 less then Newegg's price selling the same products together at that time...

Also, at the time, they only had 20 of those 2500K's available in the store... if they had let people order them from online, then no one walking into the store, would have gotten any on Black Friday... I got up at 6am that morning, and drive 45mins out to the nearest store and hung out in the parking lot with a hundred other shoppers waiting to get first dibs at the sale deals that day.. and I got lucky with one helluva damn good and reliable 2500K!

As for the video card, I can't go to either store here at the moment, I live in Atlanta and we're in the midst of our biggest Ice Storm in 30 years... Can't go out till the snow and ice stop falling and the roads are finally cleared... which we're told likely won't be until late Friday!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> The reason why I'm going with corsair is the design aesthetics I want something that will look good in my setup which is weird but idgaf lul, but iyo what will look nicer?


I would agree with Shilka because my Corsair HX850w v1 couldn't run my 2way GTX 580s whole system stock and on air hence my overkill on my current PSU but then again it was 380NZD or about 315USD so it is a bargain in my view.
But that Coolmaster V700 OMG 125USD at newegg I would buy it considering it is 280NZD here in NZ or about 230USD I can tell you I thrashed a Coolmaster 500w with a GTX275 SLI system it took a thrashing, before a gave it back to my friend.


----------



## FractinJex

Hey all quick question will any of those custom bios's work on the standard NVidia reference 770? j/w have a buddy that's about to water cool and figured I would flash his bios get a little more out the card


----------



## Lifeshield

Just purchased a MSI GTX 770 2GB OC model with OEM cooler from Scan. Should be here some time Monday. 

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-scanfx-gtx-770-overclocked-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1072mhz-boost-1124mhz-cores-1536

My last graphics card was a MSI Twin Frozr III R7950. Not used a NVidia graphics card in a very long time. Anything I should know?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Hey all quick question will any of those custom bios's work on the standard NVidia reference 770? j/w have a buddy that's about to water cool and figured I would flash his bios get a little more out the card


depends if you are a bencher because those Skynet Bios are aimed for benchers, typically boost disabled and a higher power limiter.
remembering this is basically a GTX680 on steroids there is only a small amount of OC headroom left, and after 1300mhz the OC doesn't scale as well.
meaning 1200mhz to 1300mhz is game noticeable 1300mhz to 1400mhz is only able to be distinguished with benching.
personally I am using latest stock bios with MSI AB with power limiter set to 110% I never get near the power limiter even at 1437mhz.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Just purchased a MSI GTX 770 2GB OC model with OEM cooler from Scan. Should be here some time Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last graphics card was a MSI Twin Frozr III R7950. Not used a NVidia graphics card in a very long time. Anything I should know?


Yeah; the drivers work as they should !







-Davis

Serious, I've (over the years) gone back and forth w/ each brand and found the Nvidia drivers usually work "out of the box"; the ATI drivers have issues w/ this matter - that matter. The drivers for the GTX770 were "premature" when the card was released but, just d/l the latest one and you should be trouble free: Post up your impressions !


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I would agree with Shilka because my Corsair HX850w v1 couldn't run my 2way GTX 580s whole system stock and on air hence my overkill on my current PSU but then again it was 380NZD or about 315USD so it is a bargain in my view.
> But that Coolmaster V700 OMG 125USD at newegg I would buy it considering it is 280NZD here in NZ or about 230USD I can tell you I thrashed a Coolmaster 500w with a GTX275 SLI system it took a thrashing, before a gave it back to my friend.


Um, excuse me; you tak'n a "shot" @ my Corsair HX850 Punk ?
It's run everything I've thrown at it and the "aux" fan almost never comes on !?! But, I am running a "single" graphics card. You might run in to troubles running multiple cards. I built this system a while back (last July) and It's run flawlessly (save some GPU issues) since.
I think the HX-850 is a great PSU at a great price point but: the "Caveat" here is the PSU is the "Heart" of your system and though; you might be able to get away with "skimping" here: you should never do it.

It's the most frequent "cause of dead computer"; easily fixed, But, people seem to freak out when their computer either won't boot or re-boot's (without cause) frequently, is in fact a poor quality PSU!
Give feznz a "Rep" point as he is correct in his reply to your post


----------



## yttocstfarc

Anybody have any idea what an ASUS GTX 770 DC2OC-2GD5 is worth used? Its only about 3 months old. I upgraded to SLI 780s for the new rig.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Anybody have any idea what an ASUS GTX 770 DC2OC-2GD5 is worth used? Its only about 3 months old. I upgraded to SLI 780s for the new rig.


Depends upon where you are located: If here in U.S. I'd put it on ebay for about: $230-$250 buy it now. I know it's only three months old but, the prices have fallen quickly.

P.S. Insider update: the (next) GTX 880 will be out before the (earlier) projected "2nd week June" / maybe by a full month ! Look for it > late APR / early May! ! !


----------



## ace ventura069

having a little problem...
i just did a valley run with +100 on the memory and +12 on the mem core the rest on stock
and it crashed and now i can't see my second lighting anymore








allready tried a restart of the system etc.. but even nvidia don't see the second card anymore...


----------



## vabeachboy0

Hey guys new 770 owner here, coming from hd 5770 crossfire. This card is like night and day from the old setup. Think i might have to get another one


----------



## gopackersjt

Has anyone been able to unlock voltage control on their Gigabyte 770?


----------



## gopackersjt

Never mind, I just couldn't do it in Afterburner, GPU Tweak lets me though


----------



## ieatsouls

There You go, amazing Card:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1722603?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=result_share


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ieatsouls*
> 
> There You go, amazing Card:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1722603?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=result_share


That wasn't just the card, it was using lucid virtu which makes it invalid for any ranked threads or competition.


----------



## ieatsouls

I was just showing how well my 770 is performing, if you look at the results in 3d mark you have to scrap the first 4 results for obvious reasons. Comparing my results to the 5th result (in my opinion the first valid one), you can see that my 770 it's running faster and that's what matters to me. If I do another run with Lucid virtu off (if I can be bothered) I'm sure it will still be faster since not only my 770 is running faster but also my Cpu compared with the 5th result.
The other thing I wanted to point out is that Futuremark's systen info needs to be upgraded since it's saying my drivers are not FM approved and I'm using the last Nvidia's official release and also not recognising my Lucid virtu's settings that BTW can now be used with 3d mark even if invalid for any ranked threads or competition ( as you said). I use Virtu MVP on a day to day basis and that score shows how it performs, just that nothing more, I'm not posting it to enter any competition or anything like that.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Depends upon where you are located: If here in U.S. I'd put it on ebay for about: $230-$250 buy it now. I know it's only three months old but, the prices have fallen quickly.
> 
> P.S. Insider update: the (next) GTX 880 will be out before the (earlier) projected "2nd week June" / maybe by a full month ! Look for it > late APR / early May! ! !


I think I should have specified...these cards aren't watercooled atm. I was looking for ones that didn't have to watercool like the evga ones. The ones i found from what you showed me said they have to be used with their waterblocks and can't be used with reference coolers.


----------



## cjc75

Still debating between the GTX 770 4GB and the R9 280X.... though leaning more towards the GTX, so I'm going to ask this here...

Planning to order either card, with a Rosewill CAPSTONE 750w 80 Plus Gold PSU, to replace my 7 year old thermaltake Tr2 Rx with its wimpy 12v Rail...

SO, for future considerations and to help with my decision process here, is this Rosewill Capstone 750, a good PSU to use if I were to add a second GTX 770 someday in the future... like, I might do it next year with my next tax return.. but only if this PSU can do it, otherwise I'm not going to spend over my budget this year, I'll just go with the cheaper 550 or 650 Capstone and stick with a single Card...

Also, does it really make much difference between the eVGA models (sc, ftw, etc)... as it seems the SC is the more popular, and was just wondering why.


----------



## jameyscott

Whoo! Just joined! I meant to join in early August when I originally got a MSI TF 770, but ended up returning both of them because of coil whine. Then, got 780 Classifieds... Then built a second system, and now I'm here! Just bought a EVGA 2GB 770 from Amazon, and I haven't gotten to mess with it yet, but I definitely can't wait to. I can't believe how tiny this card looks compared to my 780 Classifeds, lol.

I plan on getting a H105 (overkill I know, but more rad space = lower fans speeds = more silent system.







and the NZXT bracket for this card to have a bit more fun with it.









edit: So the bios's on the front page are just 1.21 unlocked? Where would I go to get something higher than that? Definitely not looking to pump more than 1.21 daily, but it'd be nice to have some benching fun to see what kinda torture I can put on this card when I get the H105


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I think I should have specified...these cards aren't watercooled atm. I was looking for ones that didn't have to watercool like the evga ones. The ones i found from what you showed me said they have to be used with their waterblocks and can't be used with reference coolers.


I retract my earlier post: the closest post on ebay to the card you wish to sell is over $330 U.S. See ebay item here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-GeForce-GTX-770-2GB-256-Bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-3-0-HDCP-GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5-/121274955290?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item1c3c8cf61a

-Davis
P.S. as new hardware is released every day and prices are lowered: the sooner you sell it the better price you should get..


----------



## ace ventura069

just did a run of fire strike
WTH is wrong with my score ??


----------



## jameyscott

-snip- wrong tread!


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ieatsouls*
> 
> I was just showing how well my 770 is performing, if you look at the results in 3d mark you have to scrap the first 4 results for obvious reasons. Comparing my results to the 5th result (in my opinion the first valid one), you can see that my 770 it's running faster and that's what matters to me. If I do another run with Lucid virtu off (if I can be bothered) I'm sure it will still be faster since not only my 770 is running faster but also my Cpu compared with the 5th result.
> The other thing I wanted to point out is that Futuremark's systen info needs to be upgraded since it's saying my drivers are not FM approved and I'm using the last Nvidia's official release and also not recognising my Lucid virtu's settings that BTW can now be used with 3d mark even if invalid for any ranked threads or competition ( as you said). I use Virtu MVP on a day to day basis and that score shows how it performs, just that nothing more, I'm not posting it to enter any competition or anything like that.


cool...you have no record breaking card lol.....also lucid mvp is crap remove it.....


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I retract my earlier post: the closest post on ebay to the card you wish to sell is over $330 U.S. See ebay item here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-GeForce-GTX-770-2GB-256-Bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-3-0-HDCP-GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5-/121274955290?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item1c3c8cf61a
> 
> -Davis
> P.S. as new hardware is released every day and prices are lowered: the sooner you sell it the better price you should get..


Agreed ill go ahead and get it posted. Thanks for your input.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Um, excuse me; you tak'n a "shot" @ my Corsair HX850 Punk ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's run everything I've thrown at it and the "aux" fan almost never comes on !?! But, I am running a "single" graphics card. You might run in to troubles running multiple cards. I built this system a while back (last July) and It's run flawlessly (save some GPU issues) since.
> I think the HX-850 is a great PSU at a great price point but: the "Caveat" here is the PSU is the "Heart" of your system and though; you might be able to get away with "skimping" here: you should never do it.
> 
> It's the most frequent "cause of dead computer"; easily fixed, But, people seem to freak out when their computer either won't boot or re-boot's (without cause) frequently, is in fact a poor quality PSU!
> Give feznz a "Rep" point as he is correct in his reply to your post


HAHA funny







I Glad someone has a sense of Humor
Got nothing against Corsair especially with a 7 year guarantee on the PSU might be an industry first. Just you seem to be paying a premium for their products IMO are nothing special especially with their ram.
I am a bargain hunter I have almost imported GPUs from the US as you won't believe the price hike here but it ends up a similar price by the time you pay import tax and shipping.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Still debating between the GTX 770 4GB and the R9 280X.... though leaning more towards the GTX, so I'm going to ask this here...
> 
> Planning to order either card, with a Rosewill CAPSTONE 750w 80 Plus Gold PSU, to replace my 7 year old thermaltake Tr2 Rx with its wimpy 12v Rail...
> 
> SO, for future considerations and to help with my decision process here, is this Rosewill Capstone 750, a good PSU to use if I were to add a second GTX 770 someday in the future... like, I might do it next year with my next tax return.. but only if this PSU can do it, otherwise I'm not going to spend over my budget this year, I'll just go with the cheaper 550 or 650 Capstone and stick with a single Card...
> 
> Also, does it really make much difference between the eVGA models (sc, ftw, etc)... as it seems the SC is the more popular, and was just wondering why.


Anyone got any thoughts on this?

Bottom line, I may or may not add a second card next year... will the Rosewill Capstone 750, handle two 770's in SLI?

Also is there really much difference between the various eVGA models?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts on this?
> 
> Bottom line, I may or may not add a second card next year... will the Rosewill Capstone 750, handle two 770's in SLI?
> 
> Also is there really much difference between the various eVGA models?


Yes 750 watts can run two unless you want to overvolt them


----------



## cjc75

Awesome, figured it would... but never hurts to ask.

Thank you Shilka, you've given me tons of great advice over the past couple weeks... and I know you previously advised a lower wattaged PSU on these 80 plus Golds... but I figure, if I have the opportunity to add a second card in the future, then I may as well get a bigger wattage now while I can!

Of course, now all that depends on my brake job on my car, just found out this evening its become far more essential then I had originally thought... with my pads just about gone (had no wear indicators apparently)... and Pep Boys trying to sell me on a $600 brake job tonight... including $240 in parts...

Screw that man, I just went and bought the pads and two rotors from somewhere else for $112 and can probably just do the work myself this coming weekend!

Not gonna pull a trigger on this GPU/PSU though until those brakes are done!


----------



## Pudfark

I've had the GTX 770 4gig Gigabyte Windforce OC card for about a month now and really like it.
I'm curious to know if adding a PHYSX card to it...will help? I have a GTX 465 1gig EVGA card laying about unused.
I'm a gamer...and play some of the older games like COD, COD WAW, Flight SIms and recently acquired Insurgency.
My spec's in my signiture are correct and current. My Qnix monitor is overclocked to 96hz.

Is this worth considering..or doing?

Thanks Everybody


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> I've had the GTX 770 4gig Gigabyte Windforce OC card for about a month now and really like it.
> I'm curious to know if adding a PHYSX card to it...will help? I have a GTX 465 1gig EVGA card laying about unused.
> I'm a gamer...and play some of the older games like COD, COD WAW, Flight SIms and recently acquired Insurgency.
> My spec's in my signiture are correct and current. My Qnix monitor is overclocked to 96hz.
> 
> Is this worth considering..or doing?
> 
> Thanks Everybody


I have the same card. Im using my old 550ti for dedicated physx/miner card. I'll be using it starting next week i hope. It'll help in only a few games and it'll basically take the physx fps hit out. So it's nice when it does work.


----------



## Pudfark

Thanx Caldeio, I've been googling this all day. I still cannot locate any definitive info. Some folks say PHYSX slows frame rate down and others say it helps....it's confusing.
Nothing on my end is broken, so I guess I won't add the card at this time. Thank You for your time.


----------



## Lifeshield

Got my MSI GTX 770 from Scan.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Thanx Caldeio, I've been googling this all day. I still cannot locate any definitive info. Some folks say PHYSX slows frame rate down and others say it helps....it's confusing.
> Nothing on my end is broken, so I guess I won't add the card at this time. Thank You for your time.


Comes down to what cards you pair together slow card for PhysX will slow the primary card(s). so ideally you would match cards from same series or higher end previous gen for Physx
Besides I am struggling to think of any PhysX games... here is a list
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_hardware-accelerated_PhysX_support


----------



## Pudfark

Thank You feznz..... I did not google it that way. Appreciate the link. Not one game I play or intend to play is on that list. It sure would have been a shorter search, had I gone about it your way.
Thanks Everybody


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Comes down to what cards you pair together slow card for PhysX will slow the primary card(s). so ideally you would match cards from same series or higher end previous gen for Physx
> Besides I am struggling to think of any PhysX games... here is a list
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_hardware-accelerated_PhysX_support


Yeah not very many games at all! I'm going crossfire 280x's I think.

Anyone wanna buy my Gigabyte gtx770? 1306core/8550 mem. Run it at 1280/8400 for gaming.


----------



## mwl5apv

Hey guys, question here.

Purchased an EVGA 770 SC ACX about a week ago. It is the one with the dual BIOS(02G-P4-2776-KR). Question is......is there a different between the dual and standard 770(02G-P4-277*4*-KR)? The power connectors on mine are stacked as opposed to side by side. Does anyone know of any differences in pcb layout or core component changes that may make one car better than the other?


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah not very many games at all! I'm going crossfire 280x's I think.
> 
> Anyone wanna buy my Gigabyte gtx770? 1306core/8550 mem. Run it at 1280/8400 for gaming.


Windforce? Price?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Windforce? Price?


Yes 4gb model. I'm not for sure. Close to 350-400 though. I can't find many in stock so I don't know what a new one is going for.


----------



## r3skyline

Just purchased an Evga 4GB GTX 770 Classified from B stock for 365$ shipped. Arrives Friday. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline*
> 
> Just purchased an Evga 4GB GTX 770 Classified from B stock for 365$ shipped. Arrives Friday. Can't wait!!!!!


got a link?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> got a link?


http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8


----------



## KenjiS

Im still impressed with my 770 and how smooth and easily it handles everything ive thrown at it


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Im still impressed with my 770 and how smooth and easily it handles everything ive thrown at it


Yes; @ 1920x1080 I really don't think there is a game out there worth up-grading for. Those w/ multiple monitors or w/ higher resolutions then 1920x1080 might have an argument !?!
For the rest of us "poor folk" the GTX770 is about the best price point: "bang for the buck" right now !







-Davis

P.S. Don't let the: "keep up with the neighbors" inhibit your rational: That's what the MFG makers want you to "buy in to". Only up-grade as needed & remember: Todays "cutting edge" is tomorrow's bargain. Don't believe me: do a search on used GTX Titan / guys spent a fortune on these and are still asking a "fortune" for them but, they aren't selling.... ! Because you can get a brand spanking new 780Ti that will "spank" the thing out of the box for less $ and w/ a brand new card warranty...


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Yes; @ 1920x1080 I really don't think there is a game out there worth up-grading for. Those w/ multiple monitors or w/ higher resolutions then 1920x1080 might have an argument !?!
> For the rest of us "poor folk" the GTX770 is about the best price point: "bang for the buck" right now !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Davis
> 
> P.S. Don't let the: "keep up with the neighbors" inhibit your rational: That's what the MFG makers want you to "buy in to". Only up-grade as needed & remember: Todays "cutting edge" is tomorrow's bargain. Don't believe me: do a search on used GTX Titan / guys spent a fortune on these and are still asking a "fortune" for them but, they aren't selling.... ! Because you can get a brand spanking new 780Ti that will "spank" the thing out of the box for less $ and w/ a brand new card warranty...


Haha, i went from a 570 to my 770







Lasted me... well.. lets see... Almost 3 years (March 2011 to Dec 2013!) the x70 series seems to give me the best bang for buck...


----------



## KaKTy3

Got myself Palit GTX 770 OC (2 Gb) for £216 (improved on Amazon's list price of £229.99 via Flubit) -- couldn't resist the bargain.

What an excellent piece of kit! My card has 84.1% ASIC and the little OC testing I did last night was very promising. It ran very hot @ stock (in fact, it throttled at 80 C, as It's crammed in not particularly well laid out Core 1000 microATX case, so not a surprise), so I bumped up the boost table to 1280.5 MHz as a test and reduced all voltages in the 40-51 slots (i.e. from 1124 MHz to 1267.5 MHz) by 50 mV (left slider in v1.27 of Kepler Bios Tweaker) and run it at 80% power via EVGA PrecisionX. As a result, it scores 1010 in Heaven 4.0 (all max settings @ 1080p) with core keeping a stable 1228.5 MHz and running to 73 C with fan reaching 85%, but not particularly whiny/annoying, although obviously audible.

I have a feeling I can squeeze quite a bit more out of it at even lower voltages. This is before turning to RAM OC







Very pleased!

PS: When I finished dicking around last night, I left it to run [email protected], where it stayed stable through the night cranking out some very solid PPD.


----------



## ieatsouls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> cool...you have no record breaking card lol.....also lucid mvp is crap remove it.....


The funny thing is that I don't recall saying anything about record breaking. That means that your comment it's also crap...


----------



## giltyler

I need HELP

I have a EVGA GTX 770 ACX Dual bios and attempted to flash a bios from the 770 owners club and something did not work right
The card was very unstable and the screen went black I re booted using on board video and in precision the power target was modified to slide up to 150% but nothing I did would allow booting with video output from the 770
I tried to re install a saved bios from another file but it was not recognized.

Currently I am on the 2nd bios switch setting and not sure what to do
I have flashed bios before and my primary bios was the updated bios provided by EVGA that allows for better fan control and power target gets raised from 106 up to 110%


----------



## r3skyline

My 770 classified just arrived today. GOOD LORD video cards have become quite large! My last purchase was a GTX 460 and a 5770 and this thing dwarfs them! Could only imagine how much larger the 780Ti is


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline*
> 
> My 770 classified just arrived today. GOOD LORD video cards have become quite large! My last purchase was a GTX 460 and a 5770 and this thing dwarfs them! Could only imagine how much larger the 780Ti is


Classifieds are a special breed.


----------



## SkipP

Gentlemen, I saw this:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-enthusiast-edition-nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-2gb-gddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card/9419227.p?id=1219015288146&skuId=9419227

and thought, perhaps I need one of these. At $310, this is rather attractive. I have always been partial to EVGA, but that card costs $50 more. How is PNY? I have purchased their RAM before, but nothing else. I would prefer teh stock cooler to this PNY version, but the price is compelling.

I currently have an EVGA 660ti SC. I play at 1080p and I am happy with it at this resolution. The only two games where I can honestly say that I could use the extra juice are Crysis three and Metro.

What do you think? Is this a good upgrade? This is the price point I usually buy at.


----------



## DarkSamus

I'm putting up quite a few benchmark tests on Youtube if anyone is keen to watch them.

Got 2x SLI GTX 770 4GBs running tests on games in 1080p, 1440p and 2160p (4K)

All video's were recorded using Shadowplay.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> Gentlemen, I saw this:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-enthusiast-edition-nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-2gb-gddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card/9419227.p?id=1219015288146&skuId=9419227
> 
> and thought, perhaps I need one of these. At $310, this is rather attractive. I have always been partial to EVGA, but that card costs $50 more. How is PNY? I have purchased their RAM before, but nothing else. I would prefer teh stock cooler to this PNY version, but the price is compelling.
> 
> I currently have an EVGA 660ti SC. I play at 1080p and I am happy with it at this resolution. The only two games where I can honestly say that I could use the extra juice are Crysis three and Metro.
> 
> What do you think? Is this a good upgrade? This is the price point I usually buy at.


Personally: I've never owned a PNY (brand) VGA card but, the prices on these (GTX770) cards are falling like rocks! If your running a 1920x1080 resolution you don't really need the extra "juice", not yet. . .

Nvidia recently; released the latest version of their "GTX 780ti" card and more to follow, as this happens the "falling" prices of all of the other cards will continue to fall. -They: "just yesterday" released the GTX750: "sounds faster then a GTX660" but, in fact: It is not ! Faster "clock speed(s)" but, lower base architecture, it is !

Not long after they released the GTX7** series they released the "GTX 760" (to replace the GTX670) card. One would think that it was a "better-faster" card then the GTX670 (read and understand the specs), it was not! As a result; the GTX 670 card prices have risen and the GTX 760 cards have fallen: that stated - the 670 was and is better then a 760! ! !
$300 is a lot for a VGA card that will give you "marginal" improvement over the current 660ti card you are running (this all predicated on your statement that you are only running 1980x1080).

"IMO" stick w/ your 660ti until there is a real necessity to upgrade!
P.S. I do in fact own an: MSI GTX 660ti PE OC, a MSI GTX 770 Lightning & previously owned an MSI GTX670 PE OC: at 1080p the 670 was in fact the "sweet spot" but, the 770 is "over kill" and the 660ti PE OC never lets me down . .







Davis


----------



## 66racer

Yeah I would say the gtx770 is the perfect 1080p card. I run a 120hz and still find it plenty for bf4, on a 60hz monitor, ultra isnt an issue AT ALL. I dont play any other games though, married life sure finds me having much less gaming time lol


----------



## iKilledChewbaca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> Gentlemen, I saw this:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-enthusiast-edition-nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-2gb-gddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card/9419227.p?id=1219015288146&skuId=9419227
> 
> and thought, perhaps I need one of these. At $310, this is rather attractive. I have always been partial to EVGA, but that card costs $50 more. How is PNY? I have purchased their RAM before, but nothing else. I would prefer teh stock cooler to this PNY version, but the price is compelling.
> 
> I currently have an EVGA 660ti SC. I play at 1080p and I am happy with it at this resolution. The only two games where I can honestly say that I could use the extra juice are Crysis three and Metro.
> 
> What do you think? Is this a good upgrade? This is the price point I usually buy at.


I purchased this card from amazon and have had it for awhile. It completely destroys the R9 270x I had prior. (I wanted a 280x but with how the prices are right now I cannot afford it being a college student). It has played every game flawlessly on the highest settings so far (1080p). I am actually very happy with the card, shadowplay was something I had never even heard of but I find myself using it at least a few times a day haha. I am checking now for my particular cards specs : okay idle temps are 32 celsius , after playing a game of BF4 (everything on ultra 4x my card got to 74 celsius(my case is a CM N200 with a big 240mm rad on the intake fan ports so air flow is not high at all in my case). I have NOT touched the bios or tried to even overclock the card and the highest core MHz clock GPU-Z read was : 1136.6Mhz the highest memoy MHz clock I got according to GPU-z is 1752.* Mhz.
Highest Clocks/Other Vairables on stock clock and no overvoltage
Core Clock Mhz : 1136.6 Mhz
Memory Clock Mhz : 1752.8 Mhz
GPU Temperature : 74.0 Celcius
Fan Speed : 51%
Fan Speed (RPM) : 1950 RPM
Memory Used 1891 MB
GPU Load : 99%
Memory Controller Load : 53%
VIdeo Engine Load : 45%
Power Consumption: 83.3% TFP
VDDC: 1.2000 V

I do not know if those numbers are any good, I just copied what is on GPU-Z with all the sensor monitors to show the "Highest".


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKilledChewbaca*
> 
> I purchased this card from amazon and have had it for awhile. It completely destroys the R9 270x I had prior. (I wanted a 280x but with how the prices are right now I cannot afford it being a college student). It has played every game flawlessly on the highest settings so far (1080p). I am actually very happy with the card, shadowplay was something I had never even heard of but I find myself using it at least a few times a day haha. I am checking now for my particular cards specs : okay idle temps are 32 celsius , after playing a game of BF4 (everything on ultra 4x my card got to 74 celsius(my case is a CM N200 with a big 240mm rad on the intake fan ports so air flow is not high at all in my case). I have NOT touched the bios or tried to even overclock the card and the highest core MHz clock GPU-Z read was : 1136.6Mhz the highest memoy MHz clock I got according to GPU-z is 1752.* Mhz.
> Highest Clocks/Other Vairables on stock clock and no overvoltage
> Core Clock Mhz : 1136.6 Mhz
> Memory Clock Mhz : 1752.8 Mhz
> GPU Temperature : 74.0 Celcius
> Fan Speed : 51%
> Fan Speed (RPM) : 1950 RPM
> Memory Used 1891 MB
> GPU Load : 99%
> Memory Controller Load : 53%
> VIdeo Engine Load : 45%
> Power Consumption: 83.3% TFP
> VDDC: 1.2000 V
> 
> I do not know if those numbers are any good, I just copied what is on GPU-Z with all the sensor monitors to show the "Highest".


I havent use the monitor feature in gpu-z before but some of the numbers on the main screen are not accurate, sometimes it will boost higher than what they list. GPU-z just reads the bios table on the gpu from what I heard and it makes sense. If there is a monitor feature it might be accurate though, I know that afterburner and others like it are accurate, I use evga precision but sometimes bounce back to afterburner.

The thing with the gpu boost nvidia cards/kepler is that they tend to boost as high as they can using parameters in the bios, so while gpu vendors advertise their guaranteed spec, the card out of the box might clock higher without you touching a thing. Every kepler I had clocker higher than what was claimed.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> I'm putting up quite a few benchmark tests on Youtube if anyone is keen to watch them.
> 
> Got 2x SLI GTX 770 4GBs running tests on games in 1080p, 1440p and 2160p (4K)
> 
> All video's were recorded using Shadowplay.


Your scores are really really low. Is that because you were recording it with shadoplay? You only got 63 FPS (if i'm correct) on Valley @ 1080p.... at the same clocks (1202mhz), i get 91 FPS. I can imagine the 4k runs too would be held back in some way.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline*
> 
> My 770 classified just arrived today. GOOD LORD video cards have become quite large! My last purchase was a GTX 460 and a 5770 and this thing dwarfs them! Could only imagine how much larger the 780Ti is


I came from a 570 and said the same thing...


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Your scores are really really low. Is that because you were recording it with shadoplay? You only got 63 FPS (if i'm correct) on Valley @ 1080p.... at the same clocks (1202mhz), i get 91 FPS. I can imagine the 4k runs too would be held back in some way.


Apparently Shadowplay gives 20% hit to performance when using SLI.
Also, I don't shut down background processes to give users a score that closer matches what most people will likely see (not everyone is like us and closes stuff to get every extra frame possible)

As you saw I get a score of 63.6fps (2659) @1080p

But without Shadowplay to record the benchmark (still with background programs running) I get this score...


86.1fps (3603)

in regards to 4K I get a score of 16.9fps (706) with shadowplay recording

But without I get this score...

23.8fps (996)

Drastic improvements.


----------



## Youown

I'm using one EVGA 4GB 770 and this is what I'm managing to get on Valley. Is this normal? I know my processor is AMD and all, but 4.3 GHz seems pretty decent. What else can I do to improve the score? At the moment I can only OC my core clock by +40 and my memory by +220.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Your scores are really really low. Is that because you were recording it with shadoplay? You only got 63 FPS (if i'm correct) on Valley @ 1080p.... at the same clocks (1202mhz), i get 91 FPS. I can imagine the 4k runs too would be held back in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Shadowplay gives 20% hit to performance when using SLI.
> Also, I don't shut down background processes to give users a score that closer matches what most people will likely see (not everyone is like us and closes stuff to get every extra frame possible)
> 
> As you saw I get a score of 63.6fps (2659) @1080p
> 
> But without Shadowplay to record the benchmark (still with background programs running) I get this score...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 86.1fps (3603)
> 
> in regards to 4K I get a score of 16.9fps (706) with shadowplay recording
> 
> But without I get this score...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23.8fps (996)
> 
> Drastic improvements.
Click to expand...

Wow, that's actually a 36% performance drop on both resolutions. I thought shadow play was not supposed to reduce performance that much. Is your CPU OC'ed?


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Wow, that's actually a 36% performance drop on both resolutions. I thought shadow play was not supposed to reduce performance that much. Is your CPU OC'ed?


Only mildly overclocked to 3.8Ghz, default clock is 3.6Ghz.


----------



## r3skyline

Never used this benchmark before. Is this a good score for my card?


----------



## DarkSamus

@Youown and r3skyline.

Going by the list KaRLiToS posted a while ago in another thread...


Both your scores seem about right to me. (at the level of the GTX680 score)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Wow, that's actually a 36% performance drop on both resolutions. I thought shadow play was not supposed to reduce performance that much. Is your CPU OC'ed?
> 
> 
> 
> Only mildly overclocked to 3.8Ghz, default clock is 3.6Ghz.
Click to expand...

Oh, now i see. My 3770k is OC'ed to 4.8 Ghz, and on some cold days, i run at 4.9Ghz. If you OC your CPU to about 4.8 or 5Ghz, that should increase your performance while using shadow play and in general. With stock 3770k, i get about 86FPS, but with CPU at 4.8Ghz, i get 91FPS at the same GPU clocks.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh, now i see. My 3770k is OC'ed to 4.8 Ghz, and on some cold days, i run at 4.9Ghz. If you OC your CPU to about 4.8 or 5Ghz, that should increase your performance while using shadow play and in general. With stock 3770k, i get about 86FPS, but with CPU at 4.8Ghz, i get 91FPS at the same GPU clocks.


Ambient temps right now here are between 30 - 40c here at the moment due to summer and my PC sadly being in the hottest room in the house hence the mild OC.

Once we get into Autumn I'll look at increasing my OC.


----------



## iKilledChewbaca

Wow....I feel ike an idiot...I typed out all that information about the PNY 3 fan GTX 770 from GPU-Z and just saw that I could have just uploaded this :


----------



## iKilledChewbaca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I havent use the monitor feature in gpu-z before but some of the numbers on the main screen are not accurate, sometimes it will boost higher than what they list. GPU-z just reads the bios table on the gpu from what I heard and it makes sense. If there is a monitor feature it might be accurate though, I know that afterburner and others like it are accurate, I use evga precision but sometimes bounce back to afterburner.
> 
> The thing with the gpu boost nvidia cards/kepler is that they tend to boost as high as they can using parameters in the bios, so while gpu vendors advertise their guaranteed spec, the card out of the box might clock higher without you touching a thing. Every kepler I had clocker higher than what was claimed.


I am pretty sure you are correct, I download Valley and on its screen it said my GPU reached 1242Mhz ....but it also says 3511Mhz. for the memory. I am still new to the whole PC things and I do not understand how my GPU that has a memory clock of 1755 Mhz has a 3511Mhz rating on Valley. lol.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iKilledChewbaca*
> 
> I am pretty sure you are correct, I download Valley and on its screen it said my GPU reached 1242Mhz ....but it also says 3511Mhz. for the memory. I am still new to the whole PC things and I do not understand how my GPU that has a memory clock of 1755 Mhz has a 3511Mhz rating on Valley. lol.


Because Valley is wrong.

That mem rating you muliply by 2. Get gpu-z and use that or your overclocking software. If it's a lower number for mem say 1500, thats actucally 4x. = 6000mhz mem.


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

Is there a pcb picture of this card with measurements?
I am looking to convert to a smaller/quieter case setup with AIO cooling on both the cpu/gpu. However the Kraken g10 adapter removes the cards vrm heatsink and I'd like to get some passive copper blocks but I would like to know the measurements so I can buy them without taking the card apart twice.


----------



## SpiritRises

Hey guys

i flashed skynet's bios and was able to give manuel voltage up to 1.3v on msi afterburner beta 18 but now i cant.

How can i give voltage again how can i overclock my gpu again

Can you please help


----------



## KenjiS

Hows a Single 770 for 1440p gaming?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Hows a Single 770 for 1440p gaming?


I'll say.... It's not really the best option if you're someone that plays games like Metro LL, Crysis 3, The Witcher seriess etc. If you play other less demanding games, and you also don't mind running on No AA on some, then the single 770 will suffice. But i'll recommend you get a GTX 780 for now, then add another when you have the money to


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'll say.... It's not really the best option if you're someone that plays games like Metro LL, Crysis 3, The Witcher seriess etc. If you play other less demanding games, and you also don't mind running on No AA on some, then the single 770 will suffice. But i'll recommend you get a GTX 780 for now, then add another when you have the money to


I have a 770 already, I was just contemplating grabbing a 27" 2560x1440 monitor and was trying to feel out if it was a case of "If you give a moose a muffin.." ie, I get the monitor but need a better GPU or go to SLI

I play a lot of games, Rome Total War II, Company of Heroes 2, the games you just listed, some less demanding things like WoT (Which is largely CPU bound) I really dont want to give up much in terms of detail and stuff... and I like being somewhat future proof

I did a little looking at Anandtech (using their review for the R9 290X and the GTX 780 Ti as they have the most recent review suite, the 770 is using the old review suite) and probubly not going to work for me. Sadly half the games i like detest SLI so just getting a second 770 wont work... :/

I guess shelve the idea of 1440p







I really wanted a monitor that doesnt blur so badly when things move too...


----------



## Mariolillo

Just got mine











I have a question for everyone here who happens to have an I5 2400 and an I5 2500K. I need only the CPU and Motherboard to finish gathering pieces and complete my build, but I haven't been able to find in the internet a benchmark specifically for any of these processors, specially the difference between the i5 2500K at stock and overclocked.

I've never overclocked a CPU before, only GPU (my old Radeon HD 4830), and I'm not reluctant to the idea, but saving a few bucks right now would be great.

I'm debating between the i5 4570 with an H87 board (roughly around $250) and the i5 4670K and a Z87 board (roughly around $310)

Since either of the haswells is going to pummel any game paired with a GTX 770 or above, I would like to see if anyone here is still running a 2400 and a 2500K both stock and OC'd and see the changes in gameplay/framerates/smoothness, etc. I think it would be a great comparison since in 2-3 years haswell will be in the same position as sandy bridge now.

None of them should bottleneck, but I would like to know if overclocking would give a great benefit now for sandy bridge users.

Thanks in advance to everyone who might put this to the test


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'll say.... It's not really the best option if you're someone that plays games like Metro LL, Crysis 3, The Witcher seriess etc. If you play other less demanding games, and you also don't mind running on No AA on some, then the single 770 will suffice. But i'll recommend you get a GTX 780 for now, then add another when you have the money to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 770 already, I was just contemplating grabbing a 27" 2560x1440 monitor and was trying to feel out if it was a case of "If you give a moose a muffin.." ie, I get the monitor but need a better GPU or go to SLI
> 
> I play a lot of games, Rome Total War II, Company of Heroes 2, the games you just listed, some less demanding things like WoT (Which is largely CPU bound) I really dont want to give up much in terms of detail and stuff... and I like being somewhat future proof
> 
> I did a little looking at Anandtech (using their review for the R9 290X and the GTX 780 Ti as they have the most recent review suite, the 770 is using the old review suite) and probubly not going to work for me. Sadly half the games i like detest SLI so just getting a second 770 wont work... :/
> 
> I guess shelve the idea of 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted a monitor that doesnt blur so badly when things move too...
Click to expand...

You should be able to down-sample your 1200p monitor to 1440p or 1600p and test the games you play on those resolutions. If you don't know about down-sampling, just Google it, it's easy to do from your Nvidia control panel.


----------



## Rezard

Since my OC'd 2500K would still top that stock 4570, I'd say go for the OC to keep it in the game longer. It's just too bad Intel cut the limited overclocking on non-K models with Haswell...

I'd seriously consider a locked Ivy Bridge i5 over Haswell, if I were you. Should save a few more buck that way, and there's only a 5-10% gain in IPC between each generation. The overclocking easily compensates.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezard*
> 
> Since my OC'd 2500K would still top that stock 4570, I'd say go for the OC to keep it in the game longer. It's just too bad Intel cut the limited overclocking on non-K models with Haswell...
> 
> I'd seriously consider a locked Ivy Bridge i5 over Haswell, if I were you. Should save a few more buck that way, and there's only a 5-10% gain in IPC between each generation. The overclocking easily compensates.


Indeed. I'm running an i7-2600k @ 4.5ghz which isnt a huge OC and it still runs like a champ even now almost 3 years later. my processor rarely bottlenecks me. I think I took a look at a benchmark thing once and its like a 2%-ish difference in FPS if i upgraded my 2600k to a newer Haswell part....

the 2500k at the time ran games better if i recall right, it can OC more due to the lack of hyperthreading at least


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You should be able to down-sample your 1200p monitor to 1440p or 1600p and test the games you play on those resolutions. If you don't know about down-sampling, just Google it, it's easy to do from your Nvidia control panel.


Excellent idea!

Or go for a 1920x1080 144hz monitor (like the Asus one.. forgot the model but its got really good reviews everywhere)


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezard*
> 
> Since my OC'd 2500K would still top that stock 4570, I'd say go for the OC to keep it in the game longer. It's just too bad Intel cut the limited overclocking on non-K models with Haswell...
> 
> I'd seriously consider a locked Ivy Bridge i5 over Haswell, if I were you. Should save a few more buck that way, and there's only a 5-10% gain in IPC between each generation. The overclocking easily compensates.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Indeed. I'm running an i7-2600k @ 4.5ghz which isnt a huge OC and it still runs like a champ even now almost 3 years later. my processor rarely bottlenecks me. I think I took a look at a benchmark thing once and its like a 2%-ish difference in FPS if i upgraded my 2600k to a newer Haswell part....
> 
> the 2500k at the time ran games better if i recall right, it can OC more due to the lack of hyperthreading at least


I see, so definitely it will give a big amount of longevity to the rig. It makes sense in terms of cost, let's say for example that I don't overclock now, in two years instead of a slight CPU and maybe MOBO upgrade I could just get a water cooler and OC that i5 as much as I can. Maybe GPU as well and ready to go.

Regarding Haswell @Rezard, I'm considering them because in Microcenter the i5 3570K and the i5 4670K are at the exact same price, 179.99. Haswell Z87 boards are coming with AC wifi while Z77 boards are still with N at roughly the same price, so better go all the way to Haswell. In case broadwell comes with something extremely mind-blowing, I'm already in LGA1150.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You should be able to down-sample your 1200p monitor to 1440p or 1600p and test the games you play on those resolutions. If you don't know about down-sampling, just Google it, it's easy to do from your Nvidia control panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent idea!
> 
> Or go for a 1920x1080 144hz monitor (like the Asus one.. forgot the model but its got really good reviews everywhere)
Click to expand...

That would be a great switch, but you would only really see the true benefits of 144hz if you have say... 770 SLI or higher. In bf4 multiplayer, i get about 76 FPS avg @ 1372mhz with one 770. 76 FPS on my 120hz monitor looks nice and much better than any 60hz monitor, but it's still not as buttery smooth as running SLI and getting about 120fps+.

Bottom-line:

144Hz 1080p or 1440p will require either a GPU upgrade, or another 770 for you to really enjoy your games on max settings, and still get very good playable frame rates.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That would be a great switch, but you would only really see the true benefits of 144hz if you have say... 770 SLI or higher. In bf4 multiplayer, i get about 76 FPS avg @ 1372mhz with one 770. 76 FPS on my 120hz monitor looks nice and much better than any 60hz monitor, but it's still not as buttery smooth as running SLI and getting about 120fps+.
> 
> Bottom-line:
> 
> 144Hz 1080p or 1440p will require either a GPU upgrade, or another 770 for you to really enjoy your games on max settings, and still get very good playable frame rates.


A bunch of the games i like dont do SLI very well unfortunately(CoH2 and Rome II according to Anandtech get 0 benefit from SLI). Which means I'm looking at a 780 Ti or so ($720 is just a bit dear for me at the moment) Eh oh well i guess ill shelve this idea.

I know that my laptop (with a TN panel) and my 120hz TV handle motion noticably better than my desktop. This IPS panel is sadly awful for motion. Using the TV with the desktop is sadly massively inconvenient because i cant figure out how to setup my keyboard/mouse easily to switch between TV time and desk time... Of course this is a completely FREE solution to the issue i described XD


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Hows a Single 770 for 1440p gaming?


Not 770 but close

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/971624/gtx-680-1440p-benchmarks-2-gb-and-4-gb-single-card-and-4-gb-sli/


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not 770 but close
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/971624/gtx-680-1440p-benchmarks-2-gb-and-4-gb-single-card-and-4-gb-sli/


Thanks. Yeah probubly advisable to not try from the looks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Thanks. Yeah probubly advisable to not try from the looks


Sory what?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sory what?


Probubly not a good idea to try 1440p on a single 770....From your benchmarks i see a lot of like, 20-30-ish fps Averages on a bunch of the games I know are fairly demanding (Hitman Absolution, Metro 2033, Sniper Elite V2) but I can play perfectly fine right now.

Thanks for posting it tho.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Probubly not a good idea to try 1440p on a single 770....From your benchmarks i see a lot of like, 20-30-ish fps Averages on a bunch of the games I know are fairly demanding (Hitman Absolution, Metro 2033, Sniper Elite V2) but I can play perfectly fine right now.
> 
> Thanks for posting it tho.


Have been thinking of updating it as it was a long time

Note that a GTX 770 is faster both due to newer drivers and faster VRAM


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have been thinking of updating it as it was a long time
> 
> Note that a GTX 770 is faster both due to newer drivers and faster VRAM


True, ill probubly try the downsampling idea before I do it to be sure.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> True, ill probubly try the downsampling idea before I do it to be sure.


Also note that everything was maxed out which means max AA and AF and everything

You can just use 2x AA in 1440P and you it wont look any worse then using x16 AA

Also i have gotten a few more games since


----------



## Sozin

Hey guys, just bought an Asus 770 and was wondering which version of Afterburner should I use? I'm currently on the 3.0.0.18 Beta but am a little confused by the clock readings:


----------



## Rezard

Just got my GTX 770 FTW, and I'm trying to play with the headroom using Precision X. Now, is it normal for these chips clockrates to not change the full value I've offset? I mean that GPU-Z only shows a fraction of the amount changed in Precision X. It's kinda acting like the programs are out of date, but I just grabbed the latest.

Is the GPU Boost 2.0 and some manner of throttling behind this? I see the modified BIOS are used to help with overclocking, but I don't see one readily available for the EVGA FTW 4GB version.









Great card, though. I love the specs, and it runs quite cool. I look forward to seeing how close it can get to 1500/8000. That 48GP/s, 192GT/s and 256GB/s would make my day.


----------



## cjc75

Hoping to grab one of these in the very near future...

Thinking more along the lines of getting the 2GB card as from what I've been reading, there really is absolutely no advantage to having the 4GB version over the 2GB... unless you're going to use multiple monitors a high resolutions... in which case the 780 is the better deal...

Only other reason for a 4GB, to me at least, is to run Skyrim with more mods, etc... but the extra expense is not worth just one game.

So, I figure though for just simple gaming on a 24" at 1080p; then the 770 2GB is all I need and I'd rather put the difference into a better PSU, then might add a second for SLI in the future,

I'm looking at the eVGA's and maybe purchasing off their website cause its just a little cheaper and includes 4 free games now! Also those are the cards that will fit into my case... but just about EVERY, 2GB 770 is out of stock on their website, and has been out of stock for quite awhile now!

So does anyone know about roughly how long it takes them to restock their own store?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Hoping to grab one of these in the very near future...
> 
> Thinking more along the lines of getting the 2GB card as from what I've been reading, there really is absolutely no advantage to having the 4GB version over the 2GB... unless you're going to use multiple monitors a high resolutions... in which case the 780 is the better deal...
> 
> Only other reason for a 4GB, to me at least, is to run Skyrim with more mods, etc... but the extra expense is not worth just one game.
> 
> So, I figure though for just simple gaming on a 24" at 1080p; then the 770 2GB is all I need and I'd rather put the difference into a better PSU, then might add a second for SLI in the future,
> 
> I'm looking at the eVGA's and maybe purchasing off their website cause its just a little cheaper and includes 4 free games now! Also those are the cards that will fit into my case... but just about EVERY, 2GB 770 is out of stock on their website, and has been out of stock for quite awhile now!
> 
> So does anyone know about roughly how long it takes them to restock their own store?


What PSU do you have?


----------



## cjc75

Hey Shilka... still on that crappy Tr2-RX ... but planning to go with the CAPSTONE 750w with whichever card I get... just still debating between the 2GB and the 4GB; preferably with the dual BIOS option... and may or may not SLI in the future... either way, the 770 is a huge improvement over my current 6950!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Hey Shilka... still on that crappy Tr2-RX ... but planning to go with the CAPSTONE 750w with whichever card I get... just still debating between the 2GB and the 4GB; preferably with the dual BIOS option... and may or may not SLI in the future... either way, the 770 is a huge improvement over my current 6950!


EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts is out in early march if you can find the cash for that you should get that instead of the Capstone


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts is out in early march if you can find the cash for that you should get that instead of the Capstone


Well hoping to make my purchase before the end of February, as I'm not sure how long nVidia will be including that free copy of Assassins Creed Black Flag ... I don't like to pass up a free $60 game when the option is available!









Plus the Capstone fits within my budget... But, if that new eGVA G2 750 is going to be around the same price, under 120... then I'll just get the Video Card first, then order the G2 750 next month...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Well hoping to make my purchase before the end of February, as I'm not sure how long nVidia will be including that free copy of Assassins Creed Black Flag ... I don't like to pass up a free $60 game when the option is available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the Capstone fits within my budget... But, if that new eGVA G2 750 is going to be around the same price, under 120... then I'll just get the Video Card first, then order the G2 750 next month...


Think its going to be around 150$ but i cant confirm anything about price


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think its going to be around 150$ but i cant confirm anything about price


Presuming thats what the price will be, then its a bit out of my budget... but, just out of curiosity... what advantage would it have over the Capstone?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Presuming thats what the price will be, then its a bit out of my budget... but, just out of curiosity... what advantage would it have over the Capstone?


Super low ripple and very good voltage regulation

In fact voltage regulation is just okey on the Capstone its not great

Ripple on the Capstone is 33,2mv on 100% load on the 12v rail

Its 10mv on the G2 compared


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Super low ripple and very good voltage regulation
> 
> In fact voltage regulation is just okey on the Capstone its not great
> 
> Ripple on the Capstone is 33,2mv on 100% load on the 12v rail
> 
> Its 10mv on the G2 compared


Ok, and how does that compare to most other 80+ Gold 700's and 750's? Lets say the Corsair HX750 and the Seasonic SSR-750RM, and the CM V700... those are each on my current "watch list" along with the Capstone, as they're all within my budget. Basically what I'm getting at, it just seems every month, someone is all up in arms over "Oh SuperGODtech has their new VX9000 Z coming out next month! You have to buy that!" ... and its like, everyone seems to think that this one new product is suddenly going to render all its predecessors immediately obsolete the moment it hits the shelves.. which, is interesting because just two weeks ago you were highly recommending both the Seasonic and the Capstone to me in one of your PSU threads.... so I'm wondering, what changed your mind about those, to make you suddenly sing eVGA G2... and will the difference really be all that noticeable?

If I buy a GTX 770 4GB card, which I can do, and be ready for any future games that might use the extra Vram, but then my budget on the PSU will be a little tighter... but if I go with the GTX 770 2GB card, then I can probably splurge just a little more on the PSU... and though this would seem the more economical decision, I do however like the different versions of eVGA's options on the 4GB cards better and I like the idea of having that extra Vram being there and available, even though most of the current games out there won't utilize it...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Ok, and how does that compare to most other 80+ Gold 700's and 750's? Lets say the Corsair HX750 and the Seasonic SSR-750RM, and the CM V700... those are each on my current "watch list" along with the Capstone, as they're all within my budget. Basically what I'm getting at, it just seems every month, someone is all up in arms over "Oh SuperGODtech has their new VX9000 Z coming out next month! You have to buy that!" ... and its like, everyone seems to think that this one new product is suddenly going to render all its predecessors immediately obsolete the moment it hits the shelves.. which, is interesting because just two weeks ago you were highly recommending both the Seasonic and the Capstone to me in one of your PSU threads.... so I'm wondering, what changed your mind about those, to make you suddenly sing eVGA G2... and will the difference really all that noticeable?
> 
> If I buy a GTX 770 4GB card, which I can do, and be ready for any future games that might use the extra Vram, but then my budget on the PSU will be a little tighter... but if I go with the GTX 770 2GB card, then I can probably splurge just a little more on the PSU... and though this would seem the more economical decision, I do however like the different versions of eVGA's options on the 4GB cards better and I like the idea of having that extra Vram being there and available, even though most of the current games out there won't utilize it...


Super Flower Leadex the platform the G2 is based has been out for about a year

And i have been saying for that year its about as good as you can get

But the Leadex is super rare in the US in fact only EVGA is rebranding the Leadex and selling it

There has not been any Leadex/G2/P2 lower then 1000 watts before now

So its the same thing i have been saying for a year just with the 750/850 watts now

The end result is the Leadex/G2 750 watts has THE lowest ripple! i have ever seen only thing that comes close is the AX760i and that is way more expensive


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Super Flower Leadex the platform the G2 is based has been out for about a year
> 
> And i have been saying for that year its about as good as you can get
> 
> But the Leadex is super rare in the US in fact only EVGA is rebranding the Leadex and selling it
> 
> There has not been any Leadex/G2/P2 lower then 1000 watts before now
> 
> So its the same thing i have been saying for a year just with the 750/850 watts now
> 
> The end result is the Leadex/G2 750 watts has THE lowest ripple! i have ever seen only thing that comes close is the AX760i and that is way more expensive


Ok fair enough, I suppose its worth watching for then... and presumably early March, so within the first two weeks... and if they're smart with their U.S. release, then the first week of March before it gets too much later into Tax Season; as people are getting their Tax Returns and looking to invest them into new things!

I will probably just order the GTX 770 this week then, and then hold onto it while I wait and see what this new G2 is gonna be priced at and what its availability is going to be like.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Ok fair enough, I suppose its worth watching for then... and presumably early March, so within the first two weeks... and if they're smart with their U.S. release, then the first week of March before it gets too much later into Tax Season; as people are getting their Tax Returns and looking to invest them into new things!
> 
> I will probably just order the GTX 770 this week then, and then hold onto it while I wait and see what this new G2 is gonna be priced at and what its availability is going to be like.


You can see how the 1000 watts models compare here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438987/best-fully-modular-1000-watts-psu

The 750 watts Leadex is a tiny bit better then the 1000 watts version

Am planing on doing a best fully modular 750 watts thread just need some more reviews to work with


----------



## MGuDiM

Hey guys, I apologise if this is not the right thread for this but I have run into a major issue recently with my ASUS gtx770:

Ever since about a week ago I noticed that the textures in all of my games have suddenly become very low quality even on its highest settings. I have tried clean installing different drivers, after removing the older ones with Driver Sweeper in safe mode and cleaning registry with CCleaner, but to no success. I'm beginning to suspect that I may have some problem with my graphics card.

I'm not sure if this is relevant, but I only noticed this after upgrading to Windows 8 (and 8.1) last week.
Has anyone come across similar problem?

My full specs are:

Gigabyte z68xp-ud3 (rev 1.3)
Intel i5 2500k (stock)
ASUS gtx 770 Direct-CUII
8gb Corsair Vengeance LP RAM (1600 MHz)
OCZ ModXtremePro 600 watt modular PSU

I have taken a couple of screenshots from Crysis 2 and Metro Last Light Benchmark utility at maximum settings:



Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## YakshaXaio

Was going to get the 780TI but decided on this instead









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6nug7/


----------



## mtv2004

hi guy. just build this pc and still undecide which gpu to get. I may or may not do the overclock. I am torn between evga 2774kr and the gigabyte windforce. which should i get

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $199.99)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (Purchased For $39.99)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H ATX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $129.99)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $69.99)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($329.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB EVO ATX Desktop Case (Purchased For $79.99)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 750W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $89.99)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
*Total:* $939.93
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-02-25 21:57 EST-0500)_


----------



## long99x

anyway to unlock vol control on ncp4208?
my gigabyte 770 4gb has ncp4208 and i can't go over 1,212









sry my english


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Just got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of them should bottleneck, but I would like to know if overclocking would give a great benefit now for sandy bridge users.
> 
> Thanks in advance to everyone who might put this to the test


Still running my 3570K @ 4.4Ghz w/ my ASUS P8Z77v-Pro. Runs like a "champ" but; Honestly, I'd go for the newer 1150 socket vs. the "old" 1155 socket: The prices are really low for these proc's & Mobo combo's (about 1/2 what I paid on my last "up-grade"). why not "future proof (better output ports / better native input ports)" !







"last years cutting edge; is this years bargain" !


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtv2004*
> 
> hi guy. just build this pc and still undecide which gpu to get. I may or may not do the overclock. I am torn between evga 2774kr and the gigabyte windforce. which should i get
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $199.99)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (Purchased For $39.99)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H ATX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $129.99)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $69.99)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($329.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB EVO ATX Desktop Case (Purchased For $79.99)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 750W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $89.99)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Total:* $939.93
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-02-25 21:57 EST-0500)_


You dont need 750 watts for that build unless you want to go SLI

If you want to do that you can find a better PSU for the same money or less

Are you from Denmark?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtv2004*
> 
> hi guy. just build this pc and still undecide which gpu to get. I may or may not do the overclock. I am torn between evga 2774kr and the gigabyte windforce. which should i get
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $199.99)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (Purchased For $39.99)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H ATX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $129.99)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $69.99)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($329.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB EVO ATX Desktop Case (Purchased For $79.99)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 750W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $89.99)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Total:* $939.93
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-02-25 21:57 EST-0500)_


Most important, and seeing as you're getting a HAF it ought not be a problem... but make sure the Case has the room for the cards, the Gigabyte for example has one of the longest profiles.

Secondly, seeing as you're getting the HAF, then obviously you want the best cooling since the HAF has some of the best cooling... therefore I would go with the eVGA with the ACX Cooler. Just hop over to Guru3D and look up their Reviews on the 780's; and take a look at the new Thermal Imaging that they have done to show how the heat dissipation works with the top coolers... Asus, Gigabyte, MSI and eVGA...

Gigabyte has the worst, allowing an enormous amount of heat to build up around the vRam; MSI's TF is close behind as second worse, also allowing significant heat to build up around the vRam... eVGA's ACX removes heat from the vRAm but still allows it to concentrate around the GPU... while the Asus Direct CU II dissipates the heat from around both vRam and GPU the best... though personally I think the Asus results are a little off, as they were testing the 290X and not a 780... as for as the nVidia coolers, I would go with the eVGA with the ACX; which is my current plan!


----------



## cjc75

Ok, well I guess I'll be joining the club soon!

I just pulled the trigger on an eVGA GTX 770 4GB FTW Dual!

Of course, I do not yet have a PSU to run it; that will have be ordered later... but the eVGA Rebates and such expired on the 28th, so I wanted to get the Card ordered before then!

Gonna wait to see if eVGA releases their new G2 750w PSU next week; if not or if its more then I can budget, then I'll probably order a Capstone 750 and have the card installed and running by mid march!

My current PSU can probably handle it, its a Thermaltake Tr2- RX 850w Black Widow, 69a on the 12v rail... but its 80plus bronze and ... its a _Tr2-RX_... which seemed to have gotten pretty piss poor reviews for bad manufacturing, and not be able to fully utilize their full potential... I might try it just to see, but I think I would rather have a much better quality PSU (80+ gold) for a GPU like this!


----------



## stanimir330

Hi guys, after I sold my old 7870 should get a new one, but what to choose GTX770 or 280X, which is more productive, faster and better, the cards are XFX R9 280X and Palit GTX770 JetStream, which the better


----------



## r3skyline

^I'm currently running my 770 Classified overclocked and an overclocked i7 920 @3.3ish with a Corsair CX600. No issues, no stutters, freezes or BSODs. I've also had the psu for a long time as well. Way less amps than yours so it should run fine.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Lets say the Corsair HX750 and the Seasonic SSR-750RM, and the CM V700... those are each on my current "watch list" along with the Capstone, as they're all within my budget.


Look at this.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1469956/newegg-cooler-master-v700-90-35-mir


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanimir330*
> 
> Hi guys, after I sold my old 7870 should get a new one, but what to choose GTX770 or 280X, which is more productive, faster and better, the cards are XFX R9 280X and Palit GTX770 JetStream, which the better


Well right now the 280X's are sold out just about everywhere, and their prices have nearly doubled, I've seen some on Newegg last week for as high as $600.

You can blame the Bitcoin miners for that, as the R9's are at the moment, the only cards on the market that the Miners favor, of course that'll change once Maxwell hits the shelves!

Your best bang for the buck right now will be the GTX 770, and trust me, I know because i have been going through the exact same decision you are, only I've been working on it for a month now, and finally just today bought the 770 because I got tired of waiting for 280x prices to go down!

I would also recommend the eVGA over the Palit, as the ACX cooler is one of the best rated GPU coolers on the market!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Look at this.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1469956/newegg-cooler-master-v700-90-35-mir


Yes I saw that rebate, its one of the reasons why that V700 is on my watch list...

But as Shilka says, once that Leadex based G2 750w comes out from eVGA, there isn't anyone else producing anything like it anywhere in the United States and so there is really, just no competition for it... that V700 will apparently be obsolete at that point and CM will have to go back the drawing board to compete.


----------



## MrElusive

R9 280X is a great card, but too expensive right now.

There's a giant group of morons buying them all up.









For time being, buy GTX 770.


----------



## stanimir330

In my country there anywhere 280X available or are at very high prices, so I think to go to nVidia. But I'll take JetStream, because it is profitable, but if I had more money I would get eVGA


----------



## Watagump

I was with AMD for about 7 years in a row. Last April I made the jump from a 6850 to the 7950. Last Sunday, made the move back to Nvidia with my 770. VERY happy. They got me back, lets see if they can keep me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Yes I saw that rebate, its one of the reasons why that V700 is on my watch list...
> 
> But as Shilka says, once that Leadex based G2 750w comes out from eVGA, there isn't anyone else producing anything like it anywhere in the United States and so there is really, just no competition for it... that V700 will apparently be obsolete at that point and CM will have to go back the drawing board to compete.


Your old PSU is not 100% junk its just an okey 600 watts

It cant do anywhere near 850 watts so its overrated but its not the worst PSU ever

Just because something is better in one or two areas does not make everything else obsolete

The fan in the V700 is still better then the one in the Leadex and G2/P2


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Your old PSU is not 100% junk its just an okey 600 watts
> 
> It cant do anywhere near 850 watts so its overrated but its not the worst PSU ever


I also do not entirely trust it with a $420 video card!









Its the most I've ever spent on a GPU, ever... and the most Ive ever spent on any single part upgrade!

For that matter, I'm also overclocking my 2500K; running it 24/7 at 4.6gz... so a more reliable and stable PSU would be preferable.

I'm not completely ruling out the V700; or anything else... I'm just taking your advice and waiting to see what the prices will be on the G2's when they're released!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> I also do not entirely trust it with a $420 video card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the most I've ever spent on a GPU, ever... and the most Ive ever spent on any single part upgrade!
> 
> For that matter, I'm also overclocking my 2500K; running it 24/7 at 4.6gz... so a more reliable and stable PSU would be preferable.
> 
> I'm not completely ruling out the V700; or anything else... I'm just taking your advice and waiting to see what the prices will be on the G2's when they're released!


Well the Capstone and Seasonic G are mid range options and the V and G2 are high end options all 4 units are good


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well the Capstone and Seasonic G are mid range options and the V and G2 are high end options all 4 units are good


But either one could safely handle a pair of GTX 770's at some point? Just the V and G2 would probably handle it better then most... with the G2 probably handling it the best out of all?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> But either one could safely handle a pair of GTX 770's at some point? Just the V and G2 would probably handle it better then most... with the G2 probably handling it the best out of all?


Yes


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes


Thats pretty much what I thought


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Thats pretty much what I thought


Only thing you could find better might be better is the P2 but there is no 750 watts P2 at least not yet

And voltage regulation could be even better like the Antec High Current Pro Platinum but its less then 0,5% we are talking about here


----------



## cjc75

Good stuff to know cause I was actually most more interested in the CM V's until a couple weeks ago when I started looking at the Capstones; but then started favoring the Capstones cause of the higher wattage. So I'll be putting the V700 as my second choice instead of the Capstone... So if the G2 is out of my price range when its released, I'll grab a V700...


----------



## MrElusive

I have two EVGA GTX 770's in SLI and I run a EVGA 1000W Platinum PSU. Let me if I can get a reading at the outlet with my kilawatt meter from the PSU during Heaven 4.0.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> I have two EVGA GTX 770's in SLI and I run a EVGA 1000W Platinum PSU. Let me if I can get a reading at the outlet with my kilawatt meter from the PSU during Heaven 4.0.


1000w? 50 hard drives?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> I have two EVGA GTX 770's in SLI and I run a EVGA 1000W Platinum PSU. Let me if I can get a reading at the outlet with my kilawatt meter from the PSU during Heaven 4.0.


Way overkill unless you go nuts with overvolting or add another card


----------



## MrElusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> 1000w? 50 hard drives?


LOL no just one. Was a Black Friday deal!


----------



## Watagump

I am a little giddy, after using my HD 7950 for not even a year, it sold for $321.00. With my rebate last year and the games I sold it came with, it was a no brainer to get a 770. Thank you people who do bitcoin mining.







This upgrade may have only cost me $50 tops.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> I am a little giddy, after using my HD 7950 for not even a year, it sold for $321.00. With my rebate last year and the games I sold it came with, it was a no brainer to get a 770. Thank you people who do bitcoin mining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This upgrade may have only cost me $50 tops.


Interesting...

I wonder if I can get anything out of my old unlocked reference 5850... might help off set at least just a bit of the expense of this my 770!

Of course I would probably have to find a way to clean its fan... it works flawless except for the fan making a loud buzzing noise now, like somethings got caught in its ball bearings or some such..


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> I wonder if I can get anything out of my old unlocked reference 5850... might help off set at least just a bit of the expense of this my 770!
> 
> Of course I would probably have to find a way to clean its fan... it works flawless except for the fan making a loud buzzing noise now, like somethings got caught in its ball bearings or some such..


Sold listings for 5850's. Gives you a general idea, but maybe get more not using ebay, you never know.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&LH_ItemCondition=4&_nkw=ati+5850&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc


----------



## MontalvoMC

Hi Guys I just picked up a new Gigabyte Windforce GTX770 2GB. I really love the card but I feel like I may have screwed something up. I'm not new to flashing videocards but this is the first time i flashed a GK104 GPU. So when I got the card the first thing I did was flash it with one of the BIOS's in the OP. So first thing I notice with the BIOS is that when I'm in game or running Heaven my Voltage won't go past 1.125v when I open Precision X for 1.212v it stays at 1.125v and never moves.

I checked with the Kelper BIOS tweaker and it shows that its suppose to boost to 1150 with 1.212v. I even made my own customer BIOS with the card only going to 1.212v and it still wont go past 1.125v. So I reverted the BIOS back to the stock. I didn't back it up using GPU-Z. So with the stock BIOS back in place I can overvolt to 1.212v with precision X but there is still something odd with my card.

I'm not sure if my card is Boosting correctly because when I check GPU-Z is shows my Boost is at 1229 but when running BF4/Heaven my Max boost is 1267. I switched it back to defaults and my boost is 1189 and my Max is 1228. I'm not sure if the Max boost can be bumped up to other number that are not multiples of 13 but it seems my Max won't change unless its another 13Mhz up or down.

One more thing that is throwing me curve balls is that Heaven shows my core at 1293 when I run the Benchmark(this is with the 1189 stock boost) if I go based on what Heaven says my KB is at 104 which would be awesome compared to the 26 I see thru GPU-z. I am just looking input on that subject.

My real biggest concern is that the custom BIOS wouldn't switch to the 1.212v when using Precision X or Afterburner as well.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> I have two EVGA GTX 770's in SLI and I run a EVGA 1000W Platinum PSU. Let me if I can get a reading at the outlet with my kilawatt meter from the PSU during Heaven 4.0.


Only 1000W








I overkilled mine with a 1500w Enermax
But I build my system with future upgrades in mind I might find some titans on ebay for a bargain so a 3way Titan SLI would be possibility for me without a PSU or motherboard upgrade.
have you ever had an upgrade hindered by your 18 month old PSU that is 50w shy of running your system on stock yet alone a slight OC.
I have measured a sock SLI system the draw is actually close to about 600W.
heavily OC was about 765W.


----------



## MrElusive

feznz, agree with you completely.

Are your numbers for the whole system, monitor, and speakers, too? I am going to do a test run on my system tonight, been busy past two days. I am going to have to go based on my whole system with monitor though because my Killawatt takes up the entire outlet so my surge protector will be plugged in (which is for PC, monitor, speakers, printer, wireless router, and light controller). Will unplug or turn off whatever I don't need such as printer, speakers, and light controller.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> I have two EVGA GTX 770's in SLI and I run a EVGA 1000W Platinum PSU. Let me if I can get a reading at the outlet with my kilawatt meter from the PSU during Heaven 4.0.
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1000W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I overkilled mine with a 1500w Enermax
> But I build my system with future upgrades in mind I might find some titans on ebay for a bargain so a 3way Titan SLI would be possibility for me without a PSU or motherboard upgrade.
> have you ever had an upgrade hindered by your 18 month old PSU that is 50w shy of running your system on stock yet alone a slight OC.
> I have measured a sock SLI system the draw is actually close to about 600W.
> heavily OC was about 765W.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Ugh... I just got another email saying they are out of 1200w NZXT HALE90 PSU's till April







.... Do you think i should just get the 1000W PSU? I don't see myself using more than 2 GPU's at anytime for my personal use, and if i want to use more than two, or draw more than 1000w, i could always combine my 1000w PSU to my current 750w PSU by jumping the 750w and connecting one of my GPU's.

Does that sound like a good plan? 1750w for OC'ing?


----------



## cjc75

My eVGA GTX 770 4GB FTW arrived today!









May post some picks later tonight when I get home from work, but for now got it tucked away nice and safe under my desk here at the Office









Of course now I just have to make up my mind on a better PSU for it!


----------



## SpiritRises

Is there anY way to unlock vcore voltage on msiafterburner?


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiritRises*
> 
> Is there anY way to unlock vcore voltage on msiafterburner?


Settings, general, unlock voltage control.


----------



## SpirosRonto

Hooray just got my new msi 770 tf









87.7% asic quality too.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpirosRonto*
> 
> Hooray just got my new msi 770 tf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 87.7% asic quality too.


You can tell ASIC's quality just by looking at it in the box? That's impressive.


----------



## SpirosRonto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> You can tell ASIC's quality just by looking at it in the box? That's impressive.


I know right,it's a special talent i got.








Already got it to 1300 core clock xD.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpirosRonto*
> 
> I know right,it's a special talent i got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already got it to 1300 core clock xD.


1300 boost? I run 1200/1900, its 1356/3800 in Valley, 7600 of course being DDR2.


----------



## SpirosRonto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> 1300 boost? I run 1200/1900, its 1356/3800 in Valley, 7600 of course being DDR2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpirosRonto*
> 
> I know right,it's a special talent i got.


Have you upped the voltage?


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpirosRonto*
> 
> Have you upped the voltage?


Max power and voltage.


----------



## SpirosRonto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Max power and voltage.


Nice! I just got to 1320 core clock and 3802 memory without touching voltages but only power limit to 111%. I don't really wanna touch voltages and wanna see where i can go without modifying them.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpirosRonto*
> 
> Nice! I just got to 1320 core clock and 3802 memory without touching voltages but only power limit to 111%. I don't really wanna touch voltages and wanna see where i can go without modifying them.


I never really tried going over 1200 core. The memory though, didn't like running at 2000. I never actually try for the max on any of my cards, got about 7-8 FPS more for the overclock on both the core and memory. Don't just count on benchmarks for stability, cant tell how many times I passed Valley etc, just to crash gaming.


----------



## cjc75

Now I know I'm not "officially a member" until I post a GPUz Validation... but I still wanted to post pics of the card anyway. I'll get the GPUz validation after the card is installed, still need to get a better PSU before I install it!


----------



## MrElusive

Okay, I did some testing with my Killawatt and here is my system specs and results:

I have AMD Athlon FX-8350 @ 4.6GHz with 2x EVGA GTX 770 in SLI.
Results are with my PC, monitor (~35 watts), wireless router and a wireless light bridge (10 watts) as they are all on that surge protector.

Running Unigine Heaven 4.0, I was drawing approximately 550 watts, fluctuating up to 580 watts. Remove 50 watts for the monitor, wireless router, and light bridge, and that puts the system itself at 530 watts max.

I don't know how much Heaven 4.0 uses the CPU, but i don't think it maxes out, so for what it's worth:
My system idled at ~160 watts. While running OCCT, the system was pulling a constant ~360 watts.

Attached is a picture of the Killawatt while running Heaven 4.0, and a pic of my system through the side case window.


----------



## CynicismCyric

Just tested out my card, I know it's not an ultra high resolution.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> [1300 boost? I run 1200/1900, its 1356/3800 in Valley, 7600 of course being DDR2.]
> 
> What am I missing here: what part or your computer is "DDR2"!?!


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> [1300 boost? I run 1200/1900, its 1356/3800 in Valley, 7600 of course being DDR2.]
> 
> What am I missing here: what part or your computer is "DDR2"!?!
> 
> 
> 
> The memory on the video card runs at double data rate. So I worded it incorrectly.
Click to expand...


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicismCyric*
> 
> Just tested out my card, I know it's not an ultra high resolution.


You: 1. need to fill out your: "rig sig" (many things come in to play when running a benchmark). 2. Run the "benchmark" at full "Max" settings; to get actual comparable results..


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> The memory on the video card runs at double data rate. So I worded it incorrectly.


What program are you using to measure the mem settings? You should be able to run most references and multiply the mem x4 to get your true memory speed..
I personally use WINiNFO; that will give you "on the fly - in game readings"...


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> You: 1. need to fill out your: "rig sig" (many things come in to play when running a benchmark). 2. Run the "benchmark" at full "Max" settings; to get actual comparable results..


I keep going back and running it at 1920x1200 resolution, since that is what all my saved scores were run at. I didn't run my 7950 after getting my new monitor with the higher resolution, heh. When I first ran Valley I was like WTH, why isn't my score higher.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> What program are you using to measure the mem settings? You should be able to run most references and multiply the mem x4 to get your true memory speed..
> I personally use WINiNFO; that will give you "on the fly - in game readings"...


I just listed the numbers Valley reports. I have GPUZ of course. 1900 x 4 7600, I know what the memory is running at, Valley reports it as 3800, so at DDR its the same 7600.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> I just listed the numbers Valley reports. I have GPUZ of course. 1900 x 4 7600, I know what the memory is running at, Valley reports it as 3800, so at DDR its the same 7600.


Sorry; didn't intend to sound "rude" but, many (most) don't realize that the mem is reported at the lowest level and not at the highest level utilized. When you expressed it as: "DDR2" it made it sound like ("double data rate") there was some "wrong" reporting in your references. I now know exactly what you mean and you are correct as to the way "GPU-Z" reports it. But, you have to take that number and "square" it to find out your "real time" mem-clock speed. -Davis


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Sorry; didn't intend to sound "rude" but, many (most) don't realize that the mem is reported at the lowest level and not at the highest level utilized. When you expressed it as: "DDR2" it made it sound like ("double data rate") there was some "wrong" reporting in your references. I now know exactly what you mean and you are correct as to the way "GPU-Z" reports it. But, you have to take that number and "square" it to find out your "real time" mem-clock speed. -Davis


You didn't sound rude, its more to help people realize that Valley is the memory x2 where as GPUZ is like you said x4.


----------



## SpirosRonto

So to join the club i need to post a gpu-z screenshot? There we go







.
One problem though,i'm stuck at 1320 boost core clock as tdp doesn't allow it to go more than that(i upped core clock and it's still the same) as i have it at 111% power limit. Can i somehow modify it and go more than that or..? (no voltage changes)


----------



## CynicismCyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> You: 1. need to fill out your: "rig sig" (many things come in to play when running a benchmark). 2. Run the "benchmark" at full "Max" settings; to get actual comparable results..


What counts as "max" settings? I'll work on the rig signature when I'm not at work.


----------



## mwl5apv

I have a question for all you 770 gurus. I recently got my pc up and running after getting everything back from RMA. Installed OS onto the 128GB SSD. I then wanted to do a secure erase on my 256GB drive to get rid of all the un-needed crud from the previous install of windows. I manage to boot into parted magic and proceed. I get the prompt to go into sleep more to unfreeze drive, and...........

I can not seem to get my display out of sleep. I click the mouse, pc seems to go into sleep mode(although the power LED does not pulse instead stays off), upon clicking to power button(or enter on keyboard) the computer wakes but the monitor stays black. Any ideas what might be going on?

I am running 2 displays. 1 main and 1 aux. on is dvi-d the other is using a dvi-vga adapter. I tried disconnecting one monitor and tried both individually. same thing. I am at a loss here.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicismCyric*
> 
> What counts as "max" settings? I'll work on the rig signature when I'm not at work.


Run valley on the extreme hd setting. If you dont do any tweeks, mention it. There are some nvidia tweeks you can do to get about another 2-3fps but really its just for getting a max score for benchmarking. Nothing you need to worry about and probably 80% of people posting scores dont do the tweeks.

If your curious, here is a link to the valley thread, the tweeks are listed there
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0


----------



## MrElusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I have a question for all you 770 gurus. I recently got my pc up and running after getting everything back from RMA. Installed OS onto the 128GB SSD. I then wanted to do a secure erase on my 256GB drive to get rid of all the un-needed crud from the previous install of windows. I manage to boot into parted magic and proceed. I get the prompt to go into sleep more to unfreeze drive, and...........
> 
> I can not seem to get my display out of sleep. I click the mouse, pc seems to go into sleep mode(although the power LED does not pulse instead stays off), upon clicking to power button(or enter on keyboard) the computer wakes but the monitor stays black. Any ideas what might be going on?
> 
> I am running 2 displays. 1 main and 1 aux. on is dvi-d the other is using a dvi-vga adapter. I tried disconnecting one monitor and tried both individually. same thing. I am at a loss here.


Don't go into sleep mode. Boot up into Parted Magic. Start Secure Erase, and when it prompts that the drive is frozen, just unplug SATA power from the drive, wait a few seconds, and then plug the drive back in. Then exit Secure Erase program and start it up again and it should be unfrozen.


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> I have a question for all you 770 gurus. I recently got my pc up and running after getting everything back from RMA. Installed OS onto the 128GB SSD. I then wanted to do a secure erase on my 256GB drive to get rid of all the un-needed crud from the previous install of windows. I manage to boot into parted magic and proceed. I get the prompt to go into sleep more to unfreeze drive, and...........
> 
> I can not seem to get my display out of sleep. I click the mouse, pc seems to go into sleep mode(although the power LED does not pulse instead stays off), upon clicking to power button(or enter on keyboard) the computer wakes but the monitor stays black. Any ideas what might be going on?
> 
> I am running 2 displays. 1 main and 1 aux. on is dvi-d the other is using a dvi-vga adapter. I tried disconnecting one monitor and tried both individually. same thing. I am at a loss here.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go into sleep mode. Boot up into Parted Magic. Start Secure Erase, and when it prompts that the drive is frozen, just unplug SATA power from the drive, wait a few seconds, and then plug the drive back in. Then exit Secure Erase program and start up again and it should be unfrozen.
Click to expand...

Isn't there a chance to harm the drive disconnecting and reconnecting with a live plug?
I


----------



## CynicismCyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Run valley on the extreme hd setting. If you dont do any tweeks, mention it. There are some nvidia tweeks you can do to get about another 2-3fps but really its just for getting a max score for benchmarking. Nothing you need to worry about and probably 80% of people posting scores dont do the tweeks.
> 
> If your curious, here is a link to the valley thread, the tweeks are listed there
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0


Thanks, I'll give that a better read when home. My monitors max resolution is 1440 x 900 and that seems to be for HD resolutions?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicismCyric*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give that a better read when home. My monitors max resolution is 1440 x 900 and that seems to be for HD resolutions?


I believe the program can still upscale, but Im not sure....Man at that resolution the 770 is a MMMMMONSTER!!!! If you game enough, heck even just web browsing, you will love the jump to 1080p. 120hz would be a nice bonus. Last night I put my 120hz back to 60hz on bf4 and was shocked I ever gamed at 60hz before. Its just much smoother, I even had my 770 at stock settings at that time and was still night and day. Its a myth that you need to be at least 120fps to enjoy 120hz.


----------



## MrElusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Isn't there a chance to harm the drive disconnecting and reconnecting with a live plug?
> I


No. This was their standard recommended procedure before Parted Magic introduced the sleep option.


----------



## rubenmartin

guys any news there unlocking the voltage control @ASUS 770'S without that cable soldering?


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Isn't there a chance to harm the drive disconnecting and reconnecting with a live plug?
> I
> 
> 
> 
> No. This was their standard recommended procedure before Parted Magic introduced the sleep option.
Click to expand...

Ok. But any ideas why niether monitor wont wake from sleep?

EDIT: Home from work and just out of curiosity I put to computer to sleep from windows. upon keyboard stroke or push of the power button it wakes up no problem.....Seems as though it is only an issue with waking from parted magic. I will go ahead and try the secure erase and unlock by unplugging the power cable.


----------



## MrElusive

No clue. It sounds like the card is not being initialized when you wake up from sleep. It's not surprising since Parted Magic is probably just using a generic driver with only limited functionality.


----------



## FractinJex

hey all just finished up my build with 2 770's kinda went with an nviida theme









both cards overclock 1325mhz stable with +450 on the memory however not running them at that.

did some painting close to the NVidia color thought it looked nice









firstrike score 12876


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicismCyric*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give that a better read when home. My monitors max resolution is 1440 x 900 and that seems to be for HD resolutions?


Skip the reading, here is a break down for ya:
API = DirectX11
Tessellation = Extreme
AntiAlasing=x8
Resolution=1440x900
>as far as the resolution; 66Racer might be right but, I don't think Valley will "up-scale" your monitor to 1920x1080 (but, you should try it in the "drop down").

Post up the rusults! -Davis


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Skip the reading, here is a break down for ya:
> API = DirectX11
> Tessellation = Extreme
> AntiAlasing=x8
> Resolution=1440x900
> >as far as the resolution; 66Racer might be right but, I don't think Valley will "up-scale" your monitor to 1920x1080 (but, you should try it in the "drop down").
> 
> Post up the rusults! -Davis


I take that back; just looked @ Heaven and it does appear that in the "drop down" box under Resolution you can in fact "up-scale" but, just remember to keep the "aspect ratio" equal to what ever your monitor is !?!


----------



## wfor1pilot

@ FractinJex Looks nice but; 1. You need to fill that back fan space and 2. For God sakes; get an SSD man !


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> hey all just finished up my build with 2 770's kinda went with an nviida theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both cards overclock 1325mhz stable with +450 on the memory however not running them at that.
> 
> did some painting close to the NVidia color thought it looked nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstrike score 12876


All I see thats missing is some pinstriping on the case and some cobwebs







The green makes me think rat rod in that arrangement







(in a good way)


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicismCyric*
> 
> Just tested out my card, I know it's not an ultra high resolution.


Just ran my MSI GTX 770 @ stock settings (thought you guys were talking about "heaven") on valley:

Valley1440.jpg 105k .jpg file


That's what I got: Can't seem to add it as a "photo attachment" but, that was run w/ IE11 running in the background w/ 9 tabs (and one MM player game - bot) running in the background.. !?!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Finally installed my Kraken G10 GPU brackets and corsair H55's in push-pull layout (needed some zip ties). I'm so freaking impressed with the drop in temperature. As calculated, it dropped by up to 72%, and just 80$ each. (bracket and cooler)





My recent 3Dmark11 score with single GTX 770 @ 1463Mhz (core), 2004Mhz (mem). 3770k @ 4.9Ghz


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8056471


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally installed my Kraken G10 GPU brackets and corsair H55's in push-pull layout (needed some zip ties). I'm so freaking impressed with the drop in temperature. As calculated, it dropped by up to 72%, and just 80$ each. (bracket and cooler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent 3Dmark11 score with single GTX 770 @ 1463Mhz (core), 2004Mhz (mem). 3770k @ 4.9Ghz
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8056471


OMG, that is awesome! I'd love to do that with the cooler, but the titan blower is so freaking cool! Love the setup!


----------



## giltyler

No one here able to help?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> No one here able to help?


Must have missed your "original" post; what do you need help with? -Davis


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ugh... I just got another email saying they are out of 1200w NZXT HALE90 PSU's till April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Do you think i should just get the 1000W PSU? I don't see myself using more than 2 GPU's at anytime for my personal use, and if i want to use more than two, or draw more than 1000w, i could always combine my 1000w PSU to my current 750w PSU by jumping the 750w and connecting one of my GPU's.
> 
> Does that sound like a good plan? 1750w for OC'ing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ugh... I just got another email saying they are out of 1200w NZXT HALE90 PSU's till April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Do you think i should just get the 1000W PSU? I don't see myself using more than 2 GPU's at anytime for my personal use, and if i want to use more than two, or draw more than 1000w, i could always combine my 1000w PSU to my current 750w PSU by jumping the 750w and connecting one of my GPU's.
> 
> Does that sound like a good plan? 1750w for OC'ing?


Nice scores on the 3dmark









personally its up to you honestly the 1000w is more than enough for benching so you could get away with just that one PSU unless you go for 780, titan or 780ti SLI then I am led to believe that 1200w is the minimum requirement for benching. 2 PSU is always messy.

I am kind of wondering why you not go for something like this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194105

Probably messes with your color scheme, White is in?


----------



## giltyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Must have missed your "original" post; what do you need help with? -Davis


I have a EVGA GTX 770 ACX Dual bios and attempted to flash a bios from the 770 owners club and something did not work right
The card was very unstable and the screen went black I re booted using on board video and in precision the power target was modified to slide up to 150% but nothing I did would allow booting with video output from the 770
I tried to re install a saved bios from another file but it was not recognized.

Currently I am on the 2nd bios switch setting and not sure what to do
I have flashed bios before and my primary bios was the updated bios provided by EVGA that allows for better fan control and power target gets raised from 106 up to 110%


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ugh... I just got another email saying they are out of 1200w NZXT HALE90 PSU's till April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Do you think i should just get the 1000W PSU? I don't see myself using more than 2 GPU's at anytime for my personal use, and if i want to use more than two, or draw more than 1000w, i could always combine my 1000w PSU to my current 750w PSU by jumping the 750w and connecting one of my GPU's.
> 
> Does that sound like a good plan? 1750w for OC'ing?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ugh... I just got another email saying they are out of 1200w NZXT HALE90 PSU's till April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Do you think i should just get the 1000W PSU? I don't see myself using more than 2 GPU's at anytime for my personal use, and if i want to use more than two, or draw more than 1000w, i could always combine my 1000w PSU to my current 750w PSU by jumping the 750w and connecting one of my GPU's.
> 
> Does that sound like a good plan? 1750w for OC'ing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice scores on the 3dmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally its up to you honestly the 1000w is more than enough for benching so you could get away with just that one PSU unless you go for 780, titan or 780ti SLI then I am led to believe that 1200w is the minimum requirement for benching. 2 PSU is always messy.
> 
> I am kind of wondering why you not go for something like this
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194105
> 
> Probably messes with your color scheme, White is in?
Click to expand...

It's just too pricey lol. I got my current 1050w HX corsair PSU from fry's for 199 without tax. It seems to work just fine for now so i'll stick to it







. If else, i'll just re-sell my previous PSU, and monitor, and maybe get that PSU you suggested


----------



## Watagump

As of today, I am now running SLI on a 700w PSU.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> As of today, I am now running SLI on a 700w PSU.


haha, that should serve you well







. It's only power hungry people like Feznz and myself running at 1450Mhz + in SLI with CPU's clocked at 4.9Ghz+, and multiple extra components that require more than 1000w.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> haha, that should serve you well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's only power hungry people like Feznz and myself running at 1450Mhz + in SLI with CPU's clocked at 4.9Ghz+, and multiple extra components that require more than 1000w.


I have ran my CPU at 5.0, just don't see the need. Everything is in my rig info, not running my 770's overclocked now. I used a very extensive PSU calculator, said I needed 668w, I was hoping it was right. So far so good, knock on wood.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> haha, that should serve you well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's only power hungry people like Feznz and myself running at 1450Mhz + in SLI with CPU's clocked at 4.9Ghz+, and multiple extra components that require more than 1000w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ran my CPU at 5.0, just don't see the need. Everything is in my rig info, not running my 770's overclocked now. I used a very extensive PSU calculator, said I needed 668w, I was hoping it was right. So far so good, knock on wood.
Click to expand...

I ran my 770's at 1293Mhz and CPU at 4.8Ghz 24/7 with a 750w PSU. Worked just fine... I don't think i used up to 650w tbh


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I ran my 770's at 1293Mhz and CPU at 4.8Ghz 24/7 with a 750w PSU. Worked just fine... I don't think i used up to 650w tbh


I was at 1200/7600, which had 1356 boost, I rather run them stock, even one crash for me overclocked bugs me. I crashed running Valley after setting SLI up, I have enough power now stock.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> I have ran my CPU at 5.0, just don't see the need. Everything is in my rig info, not running my 770's overclocked now. I used a very extensive PSU calculator, said I needed 668w, I was hoping it was right. So far so good, knock on wood.


The thing you did wrong there was using a calculator


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The thing you did wrong there was using a calculator


Okay, I will play along. If its working and I didn't buy 750 or 850 like some things I have read, how is it wrong?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Okay, I will play along. If its working and I didn't buy 750 or 850 like some things I have read, how is it wrong?


Online calculators even if you know how to use them are never right they should be called estimators not calculators

Not saying you made a wrong choice or anything like that just saying calculators are pretty much useless


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Online calculators even if you know how to use them are never right they should be called estimators not calculators
> 
> Not saying you made a wrong choice or anything like that just saying calculators are pretty much useless


I know they are estimators, but to me it would be no different than asking someone. The one below is what I used, most likely you are aware of it. Once again, if it worked, then its not fair to say using it was wrong. I have been around a very long time, I know the players in the PSU game. Was I a little unsure about trusting it? I sure was, lets see if I was right.









http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> I know they are estimators, but to me it would be no different than asking someone. The one below is what I used, most likely you are aware of it. Once again, if it worked, then its not fair to say using it was wrong. I have been around a very long time, I know the players in the PSU game. Was I a little unsure about trusting it? I sure was, lets see if I was right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


I hate that one even if you enter everything in correctly it still gives you higher numbers then real life power draws

Capacitor Aging is one many use despite the fact they should not


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I hate that one even if you enter everything in correctly it still gives you higher numbers then real life power draws
> 
> Capacitor Aging is one many use despite the fact they should not


Well I didn't use the capacitor thing that's for sure. I was on a 650, only replaced it cause it started having coil whine when I got the single 770. Like I said, using some really bad ones and even a so called dude who is right on the money about how much power people need, listed much higher. My research would of lead me in the direction of 750, this calc said less, so I went with it. If you are correct that even then it said way too much, then I would agree with you, but I couldn't answer that without buying something with less and test for myself. In the end, I think I got one hell of a PSU, even if it MIGHT be overkill, the overkill could of been far worse.


----------



## Watagump

So I use the calc, this dude says I need 850, yet there is a link to the calc I used.









http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> I have ran my CPU at 5.0, just don't see the need. Everything is in my rig info, not running my 770's overclocked now. I used a very extensive PSU calculator, said I needed 668w, I was hoping it was right. So far so good, knock on wood.


I think the high power use comes from overvolting the 770, I have been meaning to test mine with my kill-o-watt meter. I will run at stock 1.21 and 1.33v and try to get some numbers up today with a valley run. Then you can decide how much you can push your sli.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I think the high power use comes from overvolting the 770, I have been meaning to test mine with my kill-o-watt meter. I will run at stock 1.21 and 1.33v and try to get some numbers up today with a valley run. Then you can decide how much you can push your sli.


I ran them at 110% power and 1.212v, the most it would let me. I am happy running them stock, the 6-7 FPS more isn't going to matter.


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Yungbenny911 - i7 3770k @ 4.9GHz - 2 x MSI Gaming GTX 770 @ 1437Mhz (core) / 1954Mhz (mem) - P19369*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8061477

Hehe Just broke 26K GPU score









*Feznz* what RAM do you use? My physics score is holding me back seriously


----------



## jamor

I sold my 280x for over $100 than what I paid for it.

I couldn't take the artifacts and awful drivers. I can't believe how horrible AMD is and that people are willing to pay for their products.

Both 6850 and 280x R9 performed like crap.

Now I have an EVGA GTX 770 and the drivers are totally worht it. No more garbage to deal with.

I love this card !!!



if there is a club please add me


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamor*
> 
> I sold my 280x for over $100 than what I paid for it.
> 
> I couldn't take the artifacts and awful drivers. I can't believe how horrible AMD is and that people are willing to pay for their products.
> 
> Both 6850 and 280x R9 performed like crap.
> 
> Now I have an EVGA GTX 770 and the drivers are totally worht it. No more garbage to deal with.
> 
> I love this card !!!
> 
> 
> 
> if there is a club please add me


Oh please, not again with ATI drivers being bad. None of them have perfect drivers.


----------



## jamor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Oh please, not again with ATI drivers being bad. None of them have perfect drivers.


Tell that to the artifacts. That that to my mouse pointer turning into a long line.

Trust me, I spent way too much OCD time researching Nvidia and AMD. I tried both. Nvidia is SO much better.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamor*
> 
> Tell that to the artifacts. That that to my mouse pointer turning into a long line.
> 
> Trust me, I spent way too much OCD time researching Nvidia and AMD. I tried both. Nvidia is SO much better.


Yet I had ATI cards for 7 years prior, with none of those issues. My last Nvidia card till now was the GTX 8800, had huge issues with drivers playing WOW.


----------



## jamor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Yet I had ATI cards for 7 years prior, with none of those issues. My last Nvidia card till now was the GTX 8800, had huge issues with drivers playing WOW.


AMD has been nothing but a complete and utter disaster for me.

Everyone except you has noted that Nvidia will not produce the same artifacts and errors. So far they are correct.

AMD is known to have a lot more issues than NVIDIA.

Take it for what you will. I've tested both AMD and NVIDIA for over 3 years on different setups and all i've learned is that Nvidia drivers are far far greater than amd drivers.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamor*
> 
> AMD has been nothing but a complete and utter disaster for me.
> 
> Everyone except you has noted that Nvidia will not produce the same artifacts and errors. So far they are correct.
> 
> AMD is known to have a lot more issues than NVIDIA.
> 
> Take it for what you will. I've tested both AMD and NVIDIA for over 3 years on different setups and all i've learned is that Nvidia drivers are far far greater than amd drivers.


I have been building computers for 15, started with Nvidia, went to ATI, was with them for like I said 7 years. My only major driver issue have been the ones I already listed for WOW. To each his own I guess.


----------



## croy

I've owned AMD/NVIDIA cards and never had any problems.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Yet I had ATI cards for 7 years prior, with none of those issues. My last Nvidia card till now was the GTX 8800, had huge issues with drivers playing WOW.


Same for me man...

I used to have a pair of GT 8800's in SLI; and used to have problems playing the original Crysis... then I upgraded to a GTX 275; and I still had problems, damn card couldn't keep up with frame rates and such.

Then I switched to a Radeon HD5850, my first ATI/AMD card and never had problems again, loved it so much that a year later I went up to a Radeon HD6950 and its been sweet fun ever since with never any issues with Drivers, artifacts, or anything... Now thanks to Uncle Sam this year, I had an opportunity to upgrade again and I would have stayed with the Radeon's this year only the R9's are so expensive compared to the nVidia cards (thanks miners) that I decided to switch back, to see if nVidia had improved anything since my last foray into their side of the fence..

Haven't installed the 770 yet, so hoping it will perform as well as everyone here as been boasting about it.


----------



## cjc75

So question all, I installed my new GTX 770 tonight...

Ran Valley in ExtremeHD and this is the end result of the benchmark...


I'm presuming it should be quite a bit better then this?

Also the benchmark showed that the Card was running upwards of 80c... though I had to install it in the second to top PCIe slot, wouldn't fit in the top one without some serious work on redoing my cables... the SATA connectors on the Mobo line up with that slot, and so block the primary PSU - Mobo Power Cable from being pushed out of the way, and thus this one cable prevents the card from sitting properly in the top PCIe slot... Im sure I could probably do better with a little more work and effort, the cord would have to be rerouted to run in front of the card, instead of behind it...

So at the moment, its sitting just an inch above the PSU fan.... and is idling at 28c.

So, is it "OK" to run it in its current slot, or should it be moved up where it can probably get more air?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> So question all, I installed my new GTX 770 tonight...
> 
> Ran Valley in ExtremeHD and this is the end result of the benchmark...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> I'm presuming it should be quite a bit better then this?
> 
> Also the benchmark showed that the Card was running upwards of 80c... though I had to install it in the second to top PCIe slot, wouldn't fit in the top one without some serious work on redoing my cables... the SATA connectors on the Mobo line up with that slot, and so block the primary PSU - Mobo Power Cable from being pushed out of the way, and thus this one cable prevents the card from sitting properly in the top PCIe slot... Im sure I could probably do better with a little more work and effort, the cord would have to be rerouted to run in front of the card, instead of behind it...
> 
> So at the moment, its sitting just an inch above the PSU fan.... and is idling at 28c.
> 
> So, is it "OK" to run it in its current slot, or should it be moved up where it can probably get more air?


Your score seems fine (If it's at stock). In regards to temps, you should find a way to move it up so it can get more cool air, or get a side panel fan to blow directly on it. Bad cable management can greatly reduce airflow to your GPU which would make it throttle when it gets to it's temp threshold. I believe the only time i have gone past 85c on my top card is when i have it at 1424Mhz, or in SLI mode.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Your score seems fine (If it's at stock). In regards to temps, you should find a way to move it up so it can get more cool air, or get a side panel fan to blow directly on it. Bad cable management can greatly reduce airflow to your GPU which would make it throttle when it gets to it's temp threshold. I believe the only time i have gone past 85c on my top card is when i have it at 1424Mhz, or in SLI mode.


Cool, and yea I figured it would just need to be moved up...

I kinda rushed the installation cause I had to go pick up my girlfriend at work.

Another question... MSI Afterburner doesn't work with these cards? Guess I should use eVGA Precision instead...


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Cool, and yea I figured it would just need to be moved up...
> 
> I kinda rushed the installation cause I had to go pick up my girlfriend at work.
> 
> Another question... MSI Afterburner doesn't work with these cards? Guess I should use eVGA Precision instead...


MSI works.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> MSI works.


Yea I think I'm misreading it... and just really surprised at the difference between my 770, and my previous Radeon 6950...

After letting the computer sit idle for 10 minutes, came back and pulled up AB, and it showed the 770 idling at just 7c!

I thought it had to be wrong, cause the 6950 would idle around 30c... so I guess this card really does run much cooler!

Then I noticed the Core and Mem Clocks were reading as +0 ... as in Plus Zero... I just now realized it doesn't show those the same as it does on an Radeon; kinda threw me off! LOL


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> MSI works.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think I'm misreading it... and just really surprised at the difference between my 770, and my previous Radeon 6950...
> 
> After letting the computer sit idle for 10 minutes, came back and pulled up AB, and it showed the 770 idling at just 7c!
> 
> I thought it had to be wrong, cause the 6950 would idle around 30c... so I guess this card really does run much cooler!
> 
> Then I noticed the Core and Mem Clocks were reading as +0 ... as in Plus Zero... I just now realized it doesn't show those the same as it does on an Radeon; kinda threw me off! LOL
Click to expand...

what's your room temperature?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> what's your room temperature?


Hmm, not entirely sure... we're in a small Apartment... thermostat is right outside the door in the hallway, its reading at 70F right now... and here in the room we have 3 PC's running and 2 hyper active ferrets running faster.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Yea I think I'm misreading it... and just really surprised at the difference between my 770, and my previous Radeon 6950...
> 
> After letting the computer sit idle for 10 minutes, came back and pulled up AB, and it showed the 770 idling at just 7c!
> 
> I thought it had to be wrong, cause the 6950 would idle around 30c... so I guess this card really does run much cooler!
> 
> Then I noticed the Core and Mem Clocks were reading as +0 ... as in Plus Zero... I just now realized it doesn't show those the same as it does on an Radeon; kinda threw me off! LOL


Going from ATI to Nvidia just takes some getting use to and learning. What I was doing when I messed with overclocking is open AB and GPUZ right next to it, you can then see what increasing the clocks equates to. For instance +141 on the core brought me to 1200, 1356 boost according to Valley.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> what's your room temperature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, not entirely sure... we're in a small Apartment... thermostat is right outside the door in the hallway, its reading at 70F right now... and here in the room we have 3 PC's running and 2 hyper active ferrets running faster.
Click to expand...

Then afterburner is reading your temperatures wrong, your temps on air cannot be lower than the room temperature.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Hmm, not entirely sure... we're in a small Apartment... thermostat is right outside the door in the hallway, its reading at 70F right now... and here in the room we have 3 PC's running and 2 hyper active ferrets running faster.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Then afterburner is reading your temperatures wrong, your temps on air cannot be lower than the room temperature.


Yea, I think AB is full of it...

Pulled up GPUz and its sensors tab shows the 770 running at 33c right now, while at the same time AB shows it running ay 10c.

Weird.

Any suggestions on fixing it? I already completely uninstalled AB, redownloaded the newest version and did a fresh install on it, and got the same results.


----------



## Watagump

I never really gave AB a glance when it came to temps, only checked them running Valley. I have NEVER worried about my GPU's being too hot. If they really got to the point of being in danger, you would know it.


----------



## cjc75

Yea I have no doubt... both my old 5850 and my 6950 are unlocked cards, and I used to tweak them a lot, discovered really quick when one of them ran too hot or didn't like a tweak! LOL

Looking forward to learning more about tweaking this one, though not until I get a better PSU installed for it. Right now its running off my 7 year old crappy Tr2-RX 850 which even though is supposed to be an 850w PSU, it's probably just barely doing 600w. Planning to get an eVGA G2 750w as soon as they're available, maybe the G2 850w if its affordable! THEN, I'll looking to overclocking this card some more, and maybe mod the second BIOS!


----------



## cjc75

Oh, anyway, I believe I'm supposed to post this?

One eVGA GTX 770 4GB FTW to be added to the Club!









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6ebk4/


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Yungbenny911 - i7 3770k @ 4.9GHz - 2 x MSI Gaming GTX 770 @ 1437Mhz (core) / 1954Mhz (mem) - P19369*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8061477
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe Just broke 26K GPU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feznz* what RAM do you use? My physics score is holding me back seriously










, you just bet my Graphics score.

I believe I ran my TRIDENTX @ 2400Mhz 9-11-11-25 @ 1.8v they are rated to run 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31 with 1.65v

Winter is a coming down south might be time for some suicide runs









@66racer Congrats on becoming a form moderator


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Yungbenny911 - i7 3770k @ 4.9GHz - 2 x MSI Gaming GTX 770 @ 1437Mhz (core) / 1954Mhz (mem) - P19369*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8061477
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe Just broke 26K GPU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feznz* what RAM do you use? My physics score is holding me back seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you just bet my Graphics score.
> 
> I believe I ran my TRIDENTX @ 2400Mhz 9-11-11-25 @ 1.8v they are rated to run 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31 with 1.65v
> 
> Winter is a coming down south might be time for some suicide runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @66racer Congrats on becoming a form moderator
Click to expand...









1.8v? Were they water-cooled? I could imagine my pc going poof if i raise my RAM voltage that high lol. Oh, and you also have more work to do on your Firestrike score







. I don't know why my physics score is fine on Firestirke, and equal to yours, but in 3Dmark11 it's so low. I guess it's because 3Dmark likes lower timings while Firestrike likes more speed

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1809907


----------



## feznz

I just sat my PC near an open door on a frosty night.








Nice firestrike score

I have the Steam version of firestrike I had put the low scores to not having the stand alone futuremark version.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Probably why... But that kinda sucks though









I'm thinking of getting a used 3930k I saw on amazon for 470$. If i sell my PC components laying around the house on craiglist, an upgrade to X79 mobo and 3930k would be about 100$ lol, but i don't know if i should do that...


----------



## feznz

doesn't the 3930k have a weak IMC but still it will huge advantage for bench purposes.
then again......
http://www.overclock.net/t/1372829/ivy-bridge-e-rumors-x99-ddr4-haswell-e/0_20
I should be saying the release of X99 Q3 this year will surely push the price of the 2011 socket down


----------



## Yungbenny911

i'll just wait for now...


----------



## 66racer

Decided to put up some psu watt useage numbers....

Nerd box 2014 evo below (single 770):

Valley - gtx770 - stock 1176mhz 7000mhz - 1.21v - peak 310watts at the plug
Valley - gtx770 - 1424mhz 7400mhz - 1.33v - peak 369watts at the plug (mostly in the 350 range)

So it seems that going from 1.21v to 1.33v will add about 50watts.


----------



## madorax

greetings, i want to ask an opinion regarding gtx 770. currently i'm using gtx 760 and planning to upgrade to 770, i like the reference cooling very much since it match very well with my cases phantom 530 white w/ green led light. i wanna ask if the reference cooler pretty loud? or silent enough, since my cases is right in the back of my monitor. and does this kind of card (reference card in any brand is totally same i assume?) can overclock well? just slightly above the default clock maybe? or... if non-reference card is better, which brand perform the best and maybe match enough with my cases?

thanks for the answer beforehand


----------



## Yungbenny911

why do you want to get a 770 from a 760 if i may ask?


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> why do you want to get a 770 from a 760 if i may ask?


because my current MSI gtx 760 really not match well with my rig, the color to be exactly, i buy it cheap second-handed so it really worth at that time, now i have a budget and want a slightly better card, i've use 280x before 760, so now i think 770 is the best for my budget, and i can get new experience too with a new card that i never have one, i think that's the reason


----------



## stanimir330

Hi guys, I bought GTX770 JetStream, and everything is great, but the memories are Elpida and now I've clocked at 1250/8000 and the card is pretty quiet and cold.

Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5vmrh/


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Finally got everything up and running. Running at stock speeds for the time being, but I'll probably want to squeeze a bit more out of the card soon enough.

Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mv2a/

3dMark IceStorm: 164039 ( http://www.3dmark.com/is/1667189 )
3dMark Cloudgate: 23,924 ( http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1494052 )
3dMark FireStrike: 7444 ( http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1816501 )


----------



## Horsemama1956

Got a GTX 770 tonight pretty awesome card, but unfortunately it looks like I'll be skipping out on Maxwell. I don't think I'll need much more than a 770 at 2048x1152 for awhile.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7w2r7/


----------



## Horsemama1956

Memory doesnt seem to want to over clock much, but it hits 1306 core easily though I doubt I'll run it at that speed right now considering I run Vsync and Triple buffering for all of my single player games. Much greater upgrade over a 660TI then i though it would be. No more gimpy memory holding things back, that's for sure.


----------



## cjc75

Is there a way to deactivate the Boost on the eVGA cards?

My 770 FTW automatically "boosts" itself up to 1228 core clock at 1200 voltage (according to eVGA Precision X)... and I'm a little concerned about my crappy TR2-RX PSU not be able to handle that, I don't want my card overvolting itself until I can buy a much more decent and reliable PSU to put into my PC!

I had Skyrim crashing on me last night, just went straight to a full black screen, and then crashed to desktop... not sure if its related but its not a crash I've ever seen Skyrim do before I installed this card. Then when I attempted to reload the game, all the colors were all funky surreal like... just flat shades of red, blue, yellow, and white... as though my display had suddenly defaulted to an old-school "CGA display adapter" ... which was really kinda weird and funky as Skyrim was actually quite playable that way!

But still, made me wonder if there might be some issue between my crappy PSU and this new GTX 770... so I was wondering if I could disable this Boost thing to prevent it from overvolting itself?


----------



## 66racer

Cjc75-

The boost can't be disabled without a modded bios but that would be the wrong approach. Technically your PSU has enough power for your 770 assuming the psu isn't bad. I would first try to see if the issue is game related or an actual hardware issue. If you don't have other games to play, run unigen valley maybe 3 passes in a row on the highest setting to see if it will finish them and let us know what happened.


----------



## Watagump

I had a crash last night playing COD Ghosts, my cards are stock, it just happens sometimes.


----------



## cjc75

Yea it runs fine on Valley... Most of my games run fine and great too, Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag, ran through a few rounds on BF Bad Company 2 though its an older game, still fairly demanding; and played some Batman Arkham City for a couple hours without problems too...

I just got to wondering about whether my Skyrim might have been _more_ demanding cause its so heavily modified; countless 4K texture packs, fancy ENB's, etc...

Though unrelated, Skyrim is also definitely using those 4gb's of VRAM thats for sure, my Skyrim Performance Monitor mod shows it using up to 3.5GB of Vram; and runs a lot smoother because of it!









In all, as far as I can tell, this card just literally kicks butt!

I am even seeing a remarkable performance improvement in Second Life where I do custom commission builds and run a group in a roleplay game that plays like a first person shooter game. Absolutely remarkable improvement.


----------



## Pale1

I got core clock 1232MHz (+95MHz) with 1.2V. If I increase it by 5MHz (+100MHz) 3d mark 11 crashes in second test, which should mean I'm using too less volts. But when I increase volts to 1.212V it still crashes at the same point.
Does this mean only that card does't get those extravolts?
GPU-Z, MSI Kombuster and EVGA Precision X shows 1.212V. Is there better tool for measuring volts?
If not, what's the problem? This +95MHz sounds pretty low overclock, and from somewhere I read people has got like +150MHz.

My card is Gigabyte GTX 770 OC. I haven't tried to overclock memory yet (If that affects something). What is basic overclock which you can get with almost every GTX 770?


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Is there a way to deactivate the Boost on the eVGA cards?
> 
> My 770 FTW automatically "boosts" itself up to 1228 core clock at 1200 voltage (according to eVGA Precision X)... and I'm a little concerned about my crappy TR2-RX PSU not be able to handle that, I don't want my card overvolting itself until I can buy a much more decent and reliable PSU to put into my PC!
> 
> I had Skyrim crashing on me last night, just went straight to a full black screen, and then crashed to desktop... not sure if its related but its not a crash I've ever seen Skyrim do before I installed this card. Then when I attempted to reload the game, all the colors were all funky surreal like... just flat shades of red, blue, yellow, and white... as though my display had suddenly defaulted to an old-school "CGA display adapter" ... which was really kinda weird and funky as Skyrim was actually quite playable that way!
> 
> But still, made me wonder if there might be some issue between my crappy PSU and this new GTX 770... so I was wondering if I could disable this Boost thing to prevent it from overvolting itself?


You can follow this guide, but you have to use batch files. This will eliminate boosting though, and allow you to set a max constant clock without modding your bios.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1267918/guide-nvidia-inspector-gtx670-680-disable-boost-fixed-clock-speed-undervolting/0_100


----------



## ikiddforeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you sit and look into your PC all the time?
> 
> Well if you want to pay more just for looks thats your choice
> 
> I just dont see the point if you can get something just as good for less money
> 
> And you dont like this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Time to take advantage of that 7 year guarantee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/professional-series-hx750-80-plus-silver-certified-modular-power-supply.html


Got a new psu and i have no random restarts anymore! Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm going to try that warranty and see if i can get a replacement and use it on my brother's computer.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Got a new psu and i have no random restarts anymore! Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm going to try that warranty and see if i can get a replacement and use it on my brother's computer.
> 
> HEY, that's my PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The V700


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Got a new psu and i have no random restarts anymore! Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm going to try that warranty and see if i can get a replacement and use it on my brother's computer.


Why did you buy an RM850

Really bad way to spend your money


----------



## ikiddforeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Got a new psu and i have no random restarts anymore! Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm going to try that warranty and see if i can get a replacement and use it on my brother's computer.
> 
> HEY, that's my PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The V700
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think i should regret getting the RM?
Click to expand...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Do you think i should regret getting the RM?


Yes

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu

You could have gotten something better for less money


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Do you think i should regret getting the RM?


My V700 has a huge rebate of $35, wish me luck, though I am 100% perfect so far on getting rebates.


----------



## shilka

EVGA SuperNova G2 750/850 watts makes the RM 750/850 look like a joke and they are 5$ cheaper

Ripple is 4 times higher on the RM


----------



## ikiddforeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SuperNova G2 750/850 watts makes the RM 750/850 look like a joke and they are 5$ cheaper
> 
> Ripple is 4 times higher on the RM


I understand where your coming from, especially from your user title lol. But What i really cared about was the outer shell and its colors, I don't really care much about its specs and the manufacturer, Kinda like Apple and foxconn. As long as it works and does what the brochure says with no problem, its fine. I simply just wanted suggestions from my choices. But ohh man i was going to get the SuperNova NEX 750 but it had red ports and and it doesn't work with Corsair sleeved cables. Im too lazy too lazy and got no time to sleeve. I'll update my rig and post some pics with a new backplate for da 770, black sleeved cables,and some leds.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> I understand where your coming from, especially from your user title lol. But What i really cared about was the outer shell and its colors, I don't really care much about its specs and the manufacturer, Kinda like Apple and foxconn. As long as it works and does what the brochure says with no problem, its fine. I simply just wanted suggestions from my choices. But ohh man i was going to get the SuperNova NEX 750 but it had red ports and and it doesn't work with Corsair sleeved cables. Im too lazy too lazy and got no time to sleeve. I'll update my rig and post some pics with a new backplate for da 770, black sleeved cables,and some leds.


EVGA SuperNova NEX750G is even worse

And you should care about how good your PSU a crappy PSU will cause your hardware to run hotter and be stress more which will give it a shorte lifespan

What you have is not really bad its just a huge ripoff price should have been far lower compared to how good it is

See for yourself

http://www.overclock.net/t/1430448/4-mid-range-psu-s-compared

Seasonic G is overall a much better unit and its cheaper

About those sleeved cables EVGA is on their way with their own so ditch the RM and get one of the new SuperNova G2 units which makes the RM a joke compared


----------



## ikiddforeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SuperNova NEX750G is even worse
> 
> And you should care about how good your PSU a crappy PSU will cause your hardware to run hotter and be stress more which will give it a shorte lifespan
> 
> What you have is not really bad its just a huge ripoff price should have been far lower compared to how good it is
> 
> See for yourself
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430448/4-mid-range-psu-s-compared
> 
> Seasonic G is overall a much better unit and its cheaper
> 
> About those sleeved cables EVGA is on their way with their own so ditch the RM and get one of the new SuperNova G2 units which makes the RM a joke compared


You're right, about this. But ill stick with the RM, too much of a hassle for me XD. By the time the RM and my components come to its final years, I would have switched parts a long time ago. But like you said, it's not too bad. Thanks for the consumer info.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SuperNova NEX750G is even worse
> 
> And you should care about how good your PSU a crappy PSU will cause your hardware to run hotter and be stress more which will give it a shorte lifespan
> 
> What you have is not really bad its just a huge ripoff price should have been far lower compared to how good it is
> 
> See for yourself
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430448/4-mid-range-psu-s-compared
> 
> Seasonic G is overall a much better unit and its cheaper
> 
> About those sleeved cables EVGA is on their way with their own so ditch the RM and get one of the new SuperNova G2 units which makes the RM a joke compared


Just because it's not the best doesn't make it crappy. It's not like a cheapo 600w that is actually 250 or something. And how do you know how people buy their parts? Personally I only buy locally and you take what you can get.

No offense, but if you're going to recommend stuff to people like you know what you're talking about, you should clean up your posting style so it doesn't look so crappy. Dunno if you're ESL, but it's hard to take seriously when it's almost impossible to read. It would give you a sliver of credibility instead of just looking a bit overzealous.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Got a new psu and i have no random restarts anymore! Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm going to try that warranty and see if i can get a replacement and use it on my brother's computer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]










Nice to hear

I got a Corsair HX850w V1 ready for RMA I had been holding off till corsair had ran out of HX series and I was hoping that the AX was becoming the standard but oh no the RM series came out I am wondering that is probably what I would get on an RMA. I think I still got another 5 years of warranty left decide when to RMA it, I only used it for 3-4 months I believe.


----------



## acanom

I just finished my water loop, and I´m stunned by the temp difference between the fullcover block and the original aircooler.

I mean, I knew it would be better but 40°C....

I have a Gainward Phantom 2GB and with the original cooler it was araoun 38°C on idle and with the OC I Have on it around 78-80°C under load.

Now with the water block it sits around 24°C on idle, depending on ambient and under load around 35°C with the same OC...

It´s time to flash the bios and see how much of an OC I can get


----------



## Pale1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pale1*
> 
> I got core clock 1232MHz (+95MHz) with 1.2V. If I increase it by 5MHz (+100MHz) 3d mark 11 crashes in second test, which should mean I'm using too less volts. But when I increase volts to 1.212V it still crashes at the same point.
> Does this mean only that card does't get those extravolts?
> GPU-Z, MSI Kombuster and EVGA Precision X shows 1.212V. Is there better tool for measuring volts?
> If not, what's the problem? This +95MHz sounds pretty low overclock, and from somewhere I read people has got like +150MHz.
> 
> My card is Gigabyte GTX 770 OC. I haven't tried to overclock memory yet (If that affects something). What is basic overclock which you can get with almost every GTX 770?


Anyone knows what's the problem?


----------



## lordhinton

Every card is different, you might be really unlucky to have received a bad overclocker, but generally it might just need more V, don't rely on me though, I dont oc my 770


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pale1*
> 
> I got core clock 1232MHz (+95MHz) with 1.2V. If I increase it by 5MHz (+100MHz) 3d mark 11 crashes in second test, which should mean I'm using too less volts. But when I increase volts to 1.212V it still crashes at the same point.
> Does this mean only that card does't get those extravolts?
> GPU-Z, MSI Kombuster and EVGA Precision X shows 1.212V. Is there better tool for measuring volts?
> If not, what's the problem? This +95MHz sounds pretty low overclock, and from somewhere I read people has got like +150MHz.
> 
> My card is Gigabyte GTX 770 OC. I haven't tried to overclock memory yet (If that affects something). What is basic overclock which you can get with almost every GTX 770?


Looks like your card isnt that great of an overclocker. Just something to watch for, adding the extra 12mv alone without boosting the clock will generally raise the clock by 10mhz or so on its own. So to get 1232mhz with 1.212v you might need to set it to +85. Download unigen valley and find out your max oc using that, its a good starting point for a stability check and its consistent for benching fun. If you can pass 3 loops in that its likely stable. If I can pass valley once I can pass 3d mark 11 as well.

I will say though, these cards are great overclocked, but once your in the 1200mhz core range and maybe 7400mhz on the memory, its a balanced enough overclock that you wont "feel" any improvement at all compared to even 1400mhz. I have played bf4 at 1463mhz/8000mhz memory and cant feel the difference when playing at 1200mhz/7400mhz. Fraps sees a slight bump but its nothing to be bummed out about if you cant get to 1300mhz.


----------



## respartan

before



after





installed


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed


And I thought only galaxy made a HOF white edition







Looks great


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed


NICE! ... All white everything


----------



## lordhinton

looks allwhite doesn't it









*grabs coat for terrible pun


----------



## HitMe

Dear GTX 770 owners i have a very urgent question

my card lost the TDP limit i did flash the card with a modified bios
i did had some fun with 1.4 1.5 Ghz using soft voltmod
and this card is gold
but now i want to get back my original bios
i did flash back my first bios
clock changed back
but My TDP always on 75-74 % with full 1.45 Ghz and 1.312 V
and fan speed at 9000 RPM
i'm confused please help should i RMA The Card ?


----------



## Pale1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Looks like your card isnt that great of an overclocker. Just something to watch for, adding the extra 12mv alone without boosting the clock will generally raise the clock by 10mhz or so on its own. So to get 1232mhz with 1.212v you might need to set it to +85. Download unigen valley and find out your max oc using that, its a good starting point for a stability check and its consistent for benching fun. If you can pass 3 loops in that its likely stable. If I can pass valley once I can pass 3d mark 11 as well.
> 
> I will say though, these cards are great overclocked, but once your in the 1200mhz core range and maybe 7400mhz on the memory, its a balanced enough overclock that you wont "feel" any improvement at all compared to even 1400mhz. I have played bf4 at 1463mhz/8000mhz memory and cant feel the difference when playing at 1200mhz/7400mhz. Fraps sees a slight bump but its nothing to be bummed out about if you cant get to 1300mhz.




This is really highest I can get. If I add +5mhz to core or +10mhz to memory and run Valley, after 30 seconds my screen goes black for 2 seconds and GPU goes to default clocks but Valley doesn't crash.

Is it possible to have this bad card or am I doing something wrong? With 1.200V it crashes too so increasing voltage does not help. Lower power target has no effect either. Temperature is at the end of test 67C.

How much you have your "real" core clock? (Mine is this 1345mhz)


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EVGA SuperNova NEX750G is even worse
> 
> And you should care about how good your PSU a crappy PSU will cause your hardware to run hotter and be stress more which will give it a shorte lifespan
> 
> *What you have is not really bad its just a huge ripoff* price should have been far lower compared to how good it is
> 
> See for yourself
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430448/4-mid-range-psu-s-compared
> 
> Seasonic G is overall a much better unit and its cheaper
> 
> About those sleeved cables EVGA is on their way with their own so ditch the RM and get one of the new SuperNova G2 units which makes the RM a joke compared


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Just because it's not the best doesn't make it crappy. It's not like a cheapo 600w that is actually 250 or something. And how do you know how people buy their parts? Personally I only buy locally and you take what you can get.
> 
> No offense, but if you're going to recommend stuff to people like you know what you're talking about, you should clean up your posting style so it doesn't look so crappy. Dunno if you're ESL, but it's hard to take seriously when it's almost impossible to read. It would give you a sliver of credibility instead of just looking a bit overzealous.


Shilka knows his stuff from what I've seen. I think his point was geared more towards the value.

Recently upgraded from a GTX 460 to a 770. This thing is amazing!


----------



## acanom

So I flashed the Bios from the opening post on my Gainward 770 2GB Phantom and even with out any OC I had artifacts and crashing drivers.

After I flashed back to the original bios everything is fine again.

Any idea what´s causing that?
Is there a known incompability with the newest nvidia drivers ?


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbondPDX*
> 
> Shilka knows his stuff from what I've seen. I think his point was geared more towards the value.
> 
> Recently upgraded from a GTX 460 to a 770. This thing is amazing!


Of course it was, but that doesn't mean everyone has every single option available to them. It's not like it's hard to go read reviews and see exactly what you're getting from reputable sources.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> Dear GTX 770 owners i have a very urgent question
> 
> my card lost the TDP limit i did flash the card with a modified bios
> i did had some fun with 1.4 1.5 Ghz using soft voltmod
> and this card is gold
> but now i want to get back my original bios
> i did flash back my first bios
> clock changed back
> but My TDP always on 75-74 % with full 1.45 Ghz and 1.312 V
> and fan speed at 9000 RPM
> i'm confused please help should i RMA The Card ?


help please ??
all readings are wrong the clock is stuck at 1058 mhz
the other Gpu is showing everything on a normal stat .
should i RMA The Card ?


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> help please ??
> all readings are wrong the clock is stuck at 1058 mhz
> the other Gpu is showing everything on a normal stat .
> should i RMA The Card ?


If it is just the reading program that is boggus, I don't see why you would have to rma it? Does it only happen with custom bios? If yes, I doubt they will ever accept your rma.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> If it is just the reading program that is boggus, I don't see why you would have to rma it? Does it only happen with custom bios? If yes, I doubt they will ever accept your rma.


no i flashed back my bios
reading still wrong


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> And I thought only galaxy made a HOF white edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> NICE! ... All white everything


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> looks allwhite doesn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grabs coat for terrible pun


Thanks guys


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> Dear GTX 770 owners i have a very urgent question
> 
> my card lost the TDP limit i did flash the card with a modified bios
> i did had some fun with 1.4 1.5 Ghz using soft voltmod
> and this card is gold
> but now i want to get back my original bios
> i did flash back my first bios
> clock changed back
> but My TDP always on 75-74 % with full 1.45 Ghz and 1.312 V
> and fan speed at 9000 RPM
> i'm confused please help should i RMA The Card ?


Did you try reinstalling your video drivers?


----------



## mksteez

Will these bios work with a Gigabyte 670?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pale1*
> 
> 
> 
> This is really highest I can get. If I add +5mhz to core or +10mhz to memory and run Valley, after 30 seconds my screen goes black for 2 seconds and GPU goes to default clocks but Valley doesn't crash.
> 
> Is it possible to have this bad card or am I doing something wrong? With 1.200V it crashes too so increasing voltage does not help. Lower power target has no effect either. Temperature is at the end of test 67C.
> 
> How much you have your "real" core clock? (Mine is this 1345mhz)


I thought you said you were at 12xx mhz or so. 1346mhz and 1.212v is good









Personally I like using msi afterburner or evga precision but both of your software reports 1346mhz. The top left number in the main gpu-z info screen is not accurate to actual boost. THat screen just reads the bios table for what boost "should" be which is clear by the live data logging programs you have running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> Will these bios work with a Gigabyte 670?


No. The gtx 770 is related to the gtx680. Some people were able to flash their 680's to stock 770 settings with the 770 bios from what I remember, but the 670 isn't the same.


----------



## Just a nickname

Hey guys, I have a zotac 770 4 GB, I would like to play with voltage. Is my only way to do so is flashing the card with the ZOTAC.GTX770.rom on the first page? What will it do to flash the card? unlock the voltage?


----------



## Just a nickname

It seems like the zotac gtx 770 has the same PCB found on gtx 680s...


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a zotac 770 4 GB, I would like to play with voltage. Is my only way to do so is flashing the card with the ZOTAC.GTX770.rom on the first page? What will it do to flash the card? unlock the voltage?


use soft mod voltage for 1.312 V


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> use soft mod voltage for 1.312 V


You are talking about this?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1452651/video-unlock-all-gtx770-unlimited-voltage-unlock-guide

My gtx 770 is a 680 PCB, clicking on either (red or blue) button won't do anything. I tried to set voltage in AB and it didn't work. I tried the second program and it won't go past +12 mV (looks like it is blocked by AB). If I put 20, it maxes at 12 and indicate 12.

Also, I am unable to reduce the voltage in AB... Wonder why.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> no i flashed back my bios
> reading still wrong


Did you save you original bios/ here is a collection to ensure you have flashed the right bios on your card

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> You are talking about this?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452651/video-unlock-all-gtx770-unlimited-voltage-unlock-guide
> 
> My gtx 770 is a 680 PCB, clicking on either (red or blue) button won't do anything. I tried to set voltage in AB and it didn't work. I tried the second program and it won't go past +12 mV (looks like it is blocked by AB). If I put 20, it maxes at 12 and indicate 12.
> 
> Also, I am unable to reduce the voltage in AB... Wonder why.


it needs to have the right voltage controller chip ncp4206
This Zotac 770 has over voltage support


----------



## jamarns

Hi guys, new guy to the forum here, just wondering if this is a good price for this card and if the Asus card is any good?

http://products.ncix.com/detail/asus-geforce-gtx-770-1110mhz-53-84874-1382.htm


----------



## Mariolillo

Hello everyone! I have a few doubts about my GTX, hope everyone here can help me









1. Does anybody know why a card with blower cooler uses so low fan RPM (besides less noise, of course). With EVGA precision I created a custom fan curve and it never goes farther than 63c with Unigine benchmark. The sound is noticeable, of course.

2. I have this case: http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01
I got the reference card thinking it would help with temps all around the case and with the card itself; although I was not completely wrong, mostly I was. The case is cool alright with the blower cooler, except in the GPU area at load. Other users in the forum have open cooler cards with way lower temps than mine at load (58c with EVGA ACX) and a cool case. This temps are without modifying the fan curve on the open-air cooler card..

So, given this, if I were to change my blower style card for an open-cooler card, would you recommend me the EVGA, Gigabyte, MSI or any other? I care for noise first, but I also care for overclocking capability.

Also, in the GPU area I have space to put two fans that would throw air to the GPU directly. Would you guys recommend an optimized airflow fan or a static pressure optimized fan for the GPU area? The case emphasizes in positive air pressure, but the distance between the card and a 25mm fan would be roughly 1.5 inches, 2 at most.

Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hello everyone! I have a few doubts about my GTX, hope everyone here can help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Does anybody know why a card with blower cooler uses so low fan RPM (besides less noise, of course). With EVGA precision I created a custom fan curve and it never goes farther than 63c with Unigine benchmark. The sound is noticeable, of course.
> 
> 2. I have this case: http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01
> I got the reference card thinking it would help with temps all around the case and with the card itself; although I was not completely wrong, mostly I was. The case is cool alright with the blower cooler, except in the GPU area at load. Other users in the forum have open cooler cards with way lower temps than mine at load (58c with EVGA ACX) and a cool case. This temps are without modifying the fan curve on the open-air cooler card..
> 
> So, given this, if I were to change my blower style card for an open-cooler card, would you recommend me the EVGA, Gigabyte, MSI or any other? I care for noise first, but I also care for overclocking capability.
> 
> Also, in the GPU area I have space to put two fans that would throw air to the GPU directly. Would you guys recommend an optimized airflow fan or a static pressure optimized fan for the GPU area? The case emphasizes in positive air pressure, but the distance between the card and a 25mm fan would be roughly 1.5 inches, 2 at most.
> 
> Thanks everyone in advance!


Hey there









1. My longest used blower style cooler was an EVGA GTX 570, and the RPM was pretty high; which made the graphics card unnecessarily loud, but only reduced temps by a degree or two, so i wouldn't be worried about low RPM's on your 770 (that's speaking from experience)

2. Looking at your case, i suggest you stick to your blower-style cooler. Unless you have an adequate way to exhaust the hot air an aftermarket cooler will store in the case, and also have a way for cold air to come in, blower style coolers would be the best option for you. 63c is VERY good for a GTX 770. Here in Texas it gets pretty toasty during the summer so i used to have my top GPU hover around 86c on air @ 1293Mhz while playing demanding games. Other people on the forum you're talking about could have colder ambient temps, and that also makes a great difference in overall temps.

If you don't already have fans blowing on your graphics card, do that, i believe that should help keep temps under check if you are thinking of OC'ing, and note that anything under 85c is super fine, your GPU would live a long happy life at that temp


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My longest used blower style cooler was an EVGA GTX 570, and the RPM was pretty high; which made the graphics card unnecessarily loud, but only reduced temps by a degree or two, so i wouldn't be worried about low RPM's on your 770 (that's speaking from experience)
> 
> 2. Looking at your case, i suggest you stick to your blower-style cooler. Unless you have an adequate way to exhaust the hot air an aftermarket cooler will store in the case, and also have a way for cold air to come in, blower style coolers would be the best option for you. 63c is VERY good for a GTX 770. Here in Texas it gets pretty toasty during the summer so i used to have my top GPU hover around 86c on air @ 1293Mhz while playing demanding games. Other people on the forum you're talking about could have colder ambient temps, and that also makes a great difference in overall temps.
> 
> If you don't already have fans blowing on your graphics card, do that, i believe that should help keep temps under check if you are thinking of OC'ing, and note that anything under 85c is super fine, your GPU would live a long happy life at that temp


Hey thanks for your answer!









So, I managed to get 63c, but that only was today after playing a bit with the EVGA Precision software. Before that, Unigine benchmark and pretty much every demanding game would make the Card go to 80c (at least the ones I've tested). For the card to be 63c the fan must be at 75% max RPM, that's more than 3000RPM if I recall correctly, based on the readings on Geforce Experience. VERY LOUD!.
If I leave the card control the fan itself it will go up to 1850RPM approximately, which is not so loud, but temps will be high. I know the card will sustain it without problems, but other components near the card (like the SSD) will be getting some of that heat, which is why I don't like it.

That's why I was considering one with open-air cooler, in the RVZ01 thread one of the guys reported 58c with an EVGA ACX on load, without modifying the fan curve. That would equal almost the temps I got without the tremendous amount of noise :S

I'm in Puerto Rico, it gets very hot here (not as much as Texas though), but right now the nights are still cold, and that's the only times I've been able to test the new toy


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hey thanks for your answer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I managed to get 63c, but that only was today after playing a bit with the EVGA Precision software. Before that, Unigine benchmark and pretty much every demanding game would make the Card go to 80c (at least the ones I've tested). For the card to be 63c the fan must be at 75% max RPM, that's more than 3000RPM if I recall correctly, based on the readings on Geforce Experience. VERY LOUD!.
> If I leave the card control the fan itself it will go up to 1850RPM approximately, which is not so loud, but temps will be high. I know the card will sustain it without problems, but other components near the card (like the SSD) will be getting some of that heat, which is why I don't like it.
> 
> That's why I was considering one with open-air cooler, in the RVZ01 thread one of the guys reported 58c with an EVGA ACX on load, without modifying the fan curve. That would equal almost the temps I got without the tremendous amount of noise :S
> 
> I'm in Puerto Rico, it gets very hot here (not as much as Texas though), but right now the nights are still cold, and that's the only times I've been able to test the new toy


Hes right for most part im also in Texas unless you water cool the entire system...during summer time you either lower the overclock and voltage some or you simply deal with the added fan noise and temps...the gpu's especially can run mid 80's for hours without hurting them at all just keep on eye on vrm temps if possible or lower your memory overclock.

Also the after market cards dump the hot air mostly back into the case and or upwards so always try and get a fan on the back pulling out as well as one or two or three up top...for sli I usually do reference cards on air for time being until gpu blocks and install my top radiator pulling air out as well as a rear 140mm in any case...and a rad on the front pulling air in or just fans ietehr way









remember as well that aftermarket coolers will increase the inside case temps including the motherboard so you want to keep on eye on the mosfets also...most people don't look at mosfet temps anymore but if your running a higher voltage overclock you want to keep on eye on them for lifespan of the motherboard etc.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> You are talking about this?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452651/video-unlock-all-gtx770-unlimited-voltage-unlock-guide
> 
> My gtx 770 is a 680 PCB, clicking on either (red or blue) button won't do anything. I tried to set voltage in AB and it didn't work. I tried the second program and it won't go past +12 mV (looks like it is blocked by AB). If I put 20, it maxes at 12 and indicate 12.
> 
> Also, I am unable to reduce the voltage in AB... Wonder why.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Did you save you original bios/ here is a collection to ensure you have flashed the right bios on your card
> it needs to have the right voltage controller chip ncp4206
> This Zotac 770 has over voltage support


Quote:


> for 1.3 V without any tools use :
> find the file in the MSI Afterburner folder
> 
> VEN_10DE&DEV_1184&SUBSYS_28291462&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0
> and copy
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h


____________________________________

about my bios yes i'm back to the original and bios from msi Site

still the same ... RPM always at 9000-8800 TDP never been beyond 75% with 1.4 V and 1489 mhz core and 4005 Ram and this is not normal because the same with stock clock 75 % TDP ....
and now both card have the same TDP problem on original bios
under sli mod when i rapidly change multiple windows for a long period of time a small tearing appear always in the same position in the monitor number 4 for about 0.5 s or less i could not even record it with phone ....
no gaming problems no unigine valley bugs no furmark bugs
100 % OCCT tests for Gpu and VRam
i'm clueless about the rmp ... 9000 ... why ??

i have flashed both Gpu about 100-300 times ... i don't know anymore


----------



## HitMe

up : Fans speed is unchangeable on First GPU
used bios , by loading card to max temps to change speed...
and the same with MSI AB evga X .... riva ... all tools
the fans runs quiet as a mouse
the other card is fine the fans boost up to 100 % when i set it .

i think My pwm circuit is dead ... Fan speed is always the same .... help ??


----------



## acanom

What OCs are you guys (and girls!),able to get?

And how important is the RAM clock?

With the core clock I was able to get +60 on the gpu clock together with boost it was around 1250, and +300 on the vram and ended up around 1900.

With the flashed bios I can go much higher on the gpu up to 1300+ but on the ram I can´t put more then 1800 or it crashes.


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> for 1.3 V without any tools use :
> find the file in the MSI Afterburner folder
> 
> VEN_10DE&DEV_1184&SUBSYS_28291462&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0
> and copy
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h


Did that, but all it does is I can't touch the voltage (no slide in AB) and it seems to be fixing the voltage at max (1.187V) always even when idling...


----------



## HitMe

i seek help with my PWM problem ... none is trying to ....... thnx


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> i seek help with my PWM problem ... none is trying to ....... thnx


I never heard anything like what you experience. All I can suggest you to do is to re-install drivers & software. Try Nvidia inspector to see if there is the same reading.
The easy solution is to try the card in another system, if you can reproduce the issue then it is likely the graphic card. You might have a sensor that gone wrong.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

asus dcii still shipping with samsung ram?


----------



## jamarns

I just got one today, I'll let you know later when I get home if it's got samsung chips. Are they good or bad?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> I just got one today, I'll let you know later when I get home if it's got samsung chips. Are they good or bad?


Samsung is arguably the better of the three brands (samsung>hynix>elpida). However,
there was a shortage of samsung chips not too long ago
and asus started using elpida on their DCII series.


----------



## Horsemama1956

I don't think it matters with memory at this speed. You're only going to get a bit more regardless. Matters more on lower end products that have much lower memory frequencies and a lack of bandwidth. Pretty much every 770 will get 225-250 GB/s, which is plenty.


----------



## Pale1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I thought you said you were at 12xx mhz or so. 1346mhz and 1.212v is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I like using msi afterburner or evga precision but both of your software reports 1346mhz. The top left number in the main gpu-z info screen is not accurate to actual boost. THat screen just reads the bios table for what boost "should" be which is clear by the live data logging programs you have running.


How about my memory clock? I can't get higher than 7090mhz, and thats like 900mhz less than most cards get.

And my biggest problem was that adding volts does not help at all. I get same clocks with default volts (1.200V). So anyone has had same problem?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pale1*
> 
> How about my memory clock? I can't get higher than 7090mhz, and thats like 900mhz less than most cards get.
> 
> And my biggest problem was that adding volts does not help at all. I get same clocks with default volts (1.200V). So anyone has had same problem?


Depends on the memory chips used in the card can determine how much they overclock and the temps too of the actually memory modules. Core clock gives way better performance then memory overclock. Something along the lines of +400 memory would equal to around +50 core. Memory overclock is great for the extra memory band with in situations such as higher resolution 1440p 1600p and 4k or multi monitor set up. Also the timings on the memory can allow overclocking higher. Examplemy Ti's run stock at 7 ghz I can oc them to 8ghz but the 780's have a lower memory clock and won't oc as high but they have tighter timings then me and score higher due to this reason even though mine can go way above a 780. Dont know if all that made sense like it did in my head but hopefully you see what I am saying. Also try flashing a custom bios if its available for your card makes it alot easier to control the oc and may allow your memory to go slightly higher

As far as voltage at 1.2 and 1.21 why you don't see a increase in clocks is because you have to factor in boost and possibly hitting tdp. Once again this is where a custom bios for your card can really help since you control the clocks with boost disabled so what you set it as is what you get.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Samsung is arguably the better of the three brands (samsung>hynix>elpida). However,
> there was a shortage of samsung chips not too long ago
> and asus started using elpida on their DCII series.


Without tearing your card apart; how can you tell which brand mem chips you have !?! -Davis


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

I believe NV Inspector can show the memory type.


----------



## croy

The latest gpu-z reads the memory type.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> I believe NV Inspector can show the memory type.


yes nvidia inspector will show it


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pale1*
> 
> How about my memory clock? I can't get higher than 7090mhz, and thats like 900mhz less than most cards get.
> 
> And my biggest problem was that adding volts does not help at all. I get same clocks with default volts (1.200V). So anyone has had same problem?


Regarding the volts. 12mv is such a small bump in voltage usually its just enough to stabilize a bleeding edge oc at 1.200

For instance my card stock 1.212 used to oc at 1359mhz (maybe 1372 forgot) but took 1.39v for 1467mhz...1.48 for 1515mhz.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pale1*
> 
> How about my memory clock? I can't get higher than 7090mhz, and thats like 900mhz less than most cards get.
> 
> And my biggest problem was that adding volts does not help at all. I get same clocks with default volts (1.200V). So anyone has had same problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the volts. 12mv is such a small bump in voltage usually its just enough to stabilize a bleeding edge oc at 1.200
> 
> For instance my card stock 1.212 used to oc at 1359mhz (maybe 1372 forgot) but took 1.39v for 1467mhz...1.48 for 1515mhz.
Click to expand...

Where you able to do a 3dmark11 run at 1515Mhz?







. I am hitting my 300% TDP limit at 1463Mhz 1.360mv with a 1050w PSU...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Where you able to do a 3dmark11 run at 1515Mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am hitting my 300% TDP limit at 1463Mhz 1.360mv with a 1050w PSU...


I think I might have run this at 1502mhz or 1515mhz, not sure but it was my highest score, I know my valley run was at 1515mhz that got me the top 770 spot, not sure if its still #1. Now with my ek cooler on it over the h70 I have been thinking of pushing the card again. Temps are 10c cooler and most of these runs were pushing 59-61c

3dmark 11 (steam edition if it matters)


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> I believe NV Inspector can show the memory type.


Ran Inspector:

inspector.jpg 153k .jpg file

What did that tell me: am I just missing it?


----------



## jamarns

The card I just bought had Hynix ram.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> The card I just bought had Hynix ram.


Yeah; but, how did you figure out which ram it has ?!?


----------



## edo101

How are you guys enjoying this card with a 1440p setup. I need to upgrade from my GTX 470 (its served me well but 1440p is begging to slow it down in my newer games


----------



## jamarns

I just looked at it under the light, one of the chips was not all the way under the cooler so I could see the writing on it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Where you able to do a 3dmark11 run at 1515Mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am hitting my 300% TDP limit at 1463Mhz 1.360mv with a 1050w PSU...
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have run this at 1502mhz or 1515mhz, not sure but it was my highest score, I know my valley run was at 1515mhz that got me the top 770 spot, not sure if its still #1. Now with my ek cooler on it over the h70 I have been thinking of pushing the card again. Temps are 10c cooler and most of these runs were pushing 59-61c
> 
> 3dmark 11 (steam edition if it matters)
Click to expand...

Nice







. I might connect my top 770 to my 750w PSU, then let the 1050W power the other components just for sucide runs. I'm just skeptic about it, but i know it would take off any throttling i would get, and at the same time, i might push my 770 too far and end up killing it.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might connect my top 770 to my 750w PSU, then let the 1050W power the other components just for sucide runs. I'm just skeptic about it, but i know it would take off any throttling i would get, and at the same time, i might push my 770 too far and end up killing it.


I've been waiting for your SLI valley run hopefully @ 1463Mhz +








still too hot here for some suicide runs but I am prepping


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I've been waiting for your SLI valley run hopefully @ 1463Mhz +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still too hot here for some suicide runs but I am prepping


The 334.89 Nvidia Driver is so freaking awesome for games that i play, but it sucks BIG TIME for Valley. I even get lower scores; i believe 106 FPS at 1400Mhz in SLI. I might have to go back to 320.49 Driver again.

I'll get back with results soon


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> The 334.89 Nvidia Driver is so freaking awesome for games that i play, but it sucks BIG TIME for Valley. I even get lower scores; i believe 106 FPS at 1400Mhz in SLI. I might have to go back to 320.49 Driver again.
> 
> I'll get back with results soon


Yeah I noticed the early drivers did best on valley. I had my card all the way up to 1.5v and its still alive, did 1.48 on skynets bios, I just stick to the stock bios with the TDP raised up. 1.48v is where my limit I think was and at 1515mhz it was hard keeping it from throttling to 1502mhz. I think my vrm temps were likely hurting me on that too.

All that torture and think it only cost me 50mhz of OC with stock voltage. I just keep it at 1424mhz now a days.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I noticed the early drivers did best on valley. I had my card all the way up to 1.5v and its still alive, did 1.48 on skynets bios, I just stick to the stock bios with the TDP raised up. 1.48v is where my limit I think was and at 1515mhz it was hard keeping it from throttling to 1502mhz. I think my vrm temps were likely hurting me on that too.
> 
> All that torture and think it only cost me 50mhz of OC with stock voltage. I just keep it at 1424mhz now a days.


1424Mhz @ what voltages (66) ?


----------



## sum1quiet

I'm trying to overclock my Gainward 770 2Gb Phantom but having some trouble with the flashing. More precisely, I've flashed it with the Gainward BIOS listed in the first post but my voltage is still locked at max +12mV which is how it was before. My card has Samsung memory and an ASIC score of 92.5%, if that's relevant.

Valley on ExtremeHD gets me an FPS of 49.5 with a +30 GPU and +500 MEM - this doesn't seem that great to me?

Would appreciate any input from you hardcore overclockers!

Cheers!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sum1quiet*
> 
> I'm trying to overclock my Gainward 770 2Gb Phantom but having some trouble with the flashing. More precisely, I've flashed it with the Gainward BIOS listed in the first post but my voltage is still locked at max +12mV which is how it was before. My card has Samsung memory and an ASIC score of 92.5%, if that's relevant.
> 
> Valley on ExtremeHD gets me an FPS of 49.5 with a +30 GPU and +500 MEM - this doesn't seem that great to me?
> 
> Would appreciate any input from you hardcore overclockers!
> 
> Cheers!


Hey mister, you're in luck, your Gainward 770 uses the NCP4206 voltage controller so you can unlock your voltage using the AB Volt-Mod. Go HERE to read more about it, it's pretty easy to do, just make sure you have adequate airflow/cooling method to keep your GPU below 85c


----------



## sum1quiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey mister, you're in luck, your Gainward 770 uses the NCP4206 voltage controller so you can unlock your voltage using the AB Volt-Mod. Go HERE to read more about it, it's pretty easy to do, just make sure you have adequate airflow/cooling method to keep your GPU below 85c


Ah nice, I'll give that a go. Thanks!

Also, I noticed the power target was supposed to be able to go up to 150% but mine was still locked at 106%. Is it supposed to be like that?

EDIT: I did the softmod and 1.3v is unlocked, but the voltage hack thing doesn't seem to work. LLC seems to be permanently disabled (it never returns 00 like the thread suggests).

EDIT 2: This is weird. The power limit now shows as 150% after a restart, so I've whacked that up to max. My core clock is +225 (1375) and Memory is now +500 (4006) at 1.3v, it only gets to 82c but then at a point in the Valley benchmark, my FPS cuts in half and stays that way until I restart my machine. Even after my temps return to normal, every time after that I run Valley, my FPS stays halved. Does anyone know what this is? No matter how much I fiddle with settings in AB, nothing fixes the half FPS until I restart :S

EDIT 3: I've watched my stats while it's running the benchmark, and the temps hit 82 and power target hit 145 before it dives back down to conservative power targets (~106). At this point my fans were running at 100% so I'll try reducing the voltage slightly and see if I can get the power target to stay lower.

EDIT 4 (sorry!): Lowered voltage to 1.263 volts, core to +200 and now the power target only gets to 122% and the temp gets to 78 and still it dives down into what I'm dubbing "sensible mode." What gives?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> 1424Mhz @ what voltages (66) ?


1.33v/1424mhz. When new 1372mhz benching and 1359mhz gaming was max on 1.212 (actual 1.222 when using a meter) but now I think the max on 1.22 is 1320mhz or 1333mhz to give you an idea of the voltage scaling and some degradation. Had it within 2weeks of launch and have done some pretty high voltage runs. Tough card/GPU for sure.


----------



## FractinJex

http://wccftech.com/microsoft-unveiels-directx-12-api-gdc-2014-mantle-level-features/

DX12 looking very nice good bye mantle lol btw its backwards compat to dx11


----------



## 66racer

I hope they make this win7 compatible.


----------



## Torvi

hey guys i own gigabyte gtx 770 2gb and these are my results with heaven 4.0

Stock oc

FPS: 27.6
Score: 695
Min FPS: 7.4
Max FPS: 50.6

1st oc

FPS: 29.7
Score: 747
Min FPS: 17.5
Max FPS: 60.0

2nd oc

FPS: 29.9
Score: 753
Min FPS: 15.6
Max FPS: 60.1

Now the question is should i push it and reach 780 points?

Gpu boost offset: 30
memory clock offset:60
power target 110%

Oced with asus gpu tweak, i dont really like precision nor gigabyte supported tweaker and AB for me is just a pain in the back, i like asus gpu tweak even if i dont own asus gpu it still works. its nvidia afterall


----------



## Raudi119

Just ordered an EVGA 2GB GTX 770 ACX SC a couple of days ago, was supposed to arrive today "guaranteed" from Amazon, but sadly it hasn't. Hoping it'll show tomorrow so I can break it in this weekend and possibly overclock it. Should've bought the Dual bios version, but amazon had a pretty decent price on this one and I had to upgrade my power supply as well, so money was a bit tight. Ordered an EVGA supernova NEX750g so I can SLI in a couple of months, unless we are surprised with the high end Maxwell cards within my step-up period and the performance difference justifies upgrading. If not, then the price drop on the 770 will more than likely be what I plan to do. I haven't even experienced one yet, though. I mainly play first person shooters and some Star Wars: The Old Republic, on a 23" 1080p IPS Monitor, but plan on buying either an oc'able 27" PLS 1440p monitor or a 144hz monitor, either of which would definitely require SLI. Hopefully it arrives tomorrow, too anxious upgrading from a GTX 460 SE, the performance should more than double. Looking forward to being part of the owners club.


----------



## Torvi

weird fps drops with heaven happens, i try to test on same offsets and sometimes fps are good, then they go very low. OC is stable, tested in games and no drops like that.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> weird fps drops with heaven happens, i try to test on same offsets and sometimes fps are good, then they go very low. OC is stable, tested in games and no drops like that.


Ram or Cpu issue
and Overclocking your Gpu trigger some bugs
unigine heaven and valley freeze alot in benchmark .... i got 9 fps in Sli 770 1300 Mhz


----------



## iliobossa

Hello friends can you help me choose which Gtx 770
http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N770_TF_2GD5OC.html#overviewC or
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2771-KR
which is good for overclocking
Sorry for my english.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iliobossa*
> 
> Hello friends can you help me choose which Gtx 770
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/N770_TF_2GD5OC.html#overviewC or
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2771-KR
> Sorry for my english.


MSI... It would be quieter and cooler. If you don't have an exhaust fan, then go for the evga


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I hope they make this win7 compatible.


"Microsoft": in your dreams ! . . .


----------



## wfor1pilot

EVGA_MSI.jpg 724k .jpg file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iliobossa*


I am in fact an EVGA "fanboy" but, I've owned both cards and though, the EVGA card has some advantages: MSI is the clear choice here for price, performance and heat (noise). Given a choice between the two and the MSI were $10 more I'd still go w/ the MSI card. The extra $10 is worth it !


----------



## iliobossa

Thanks for advice i bay MSI TF


----------



## 66racer

With all of these 770s it pretty much comes down to personal preference BUT if you want to overvolt, that's when you need to watch for the ones that are compatible with the software mod.


----------



## iliobossa

Hello today I arrived Msi gtx770 TF Gaming memory is Hyrix run to 8100 core 1306 but i can run over 1,212v.
I use Team Skyn3t presents: Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool but does not change. Mycard is the stock Bios.


----------



## iliobossa

Where to look for this software mod то уп 1.300v.
Sorry for my english.Thanks


----------



## Raudi119

Finally a proud owner of the 770!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raudi119*
> 
> Finally a proud owner of the 770!


----------



## Raudi119

Hey Yungbenny! I actually texted you a while back about possibly purchasing one of your 770's and you directed me to this thread.







Did you decide to keep them?


----------



## iliobossa

https://imageshack.com/i/0m3ns7p 1306/8160 1,212vi7 2600k-4,600 Msi gtx770 Gaming 1306/8160 56,6fsp-2366т.
3dmark https://imageshack.com/i/n6m9nbp 1346/8000 8024point 9008 graphic score v1.212v


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Hi, guys !

I have a HD7970 Ghz Edition 3 GB, and Im thinking buy aa GTX 770 4GB Zotac.
I live in Brazil, and the card have a good price, over here.

So, it worth that change ? Or, the way to go, im my case, is GTX 780 ?
GTX 780Ti is too expensive, this sides.

How much % GTX 770 is over HD7970 GHz Edition ?

I want to keep the two cards, for 2 months, then i will decide which one to keep =(

thanks !

and, one other question, GTX 770, or GTX 780, works with DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby True HD ?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raudi119*
> 
> Hey Yungbenny! I actually texted you a while back about possibly purchasing one of your 770's and you directed me to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you decide to keep them?


Yeah, I did, and I'm glad i did lol. I would be waiting for Maxwell, and Haswell-E. This is the first time i have had the same GPU's for this long.







.


----------



## KenjiS

Hmn. if im thinking of nabbing one of these when its released, would it be better to go to a 770 SLI setup or wait for Maxwell and go up to the 880 or whatever

http://rog.asus.com/296652014/news/rog-announces-the-pg278q-swift-27-inch-wqhd-g-sync-gaming-monitor/

Some of my games dont do SLI or dont play nicely with it (Rome Total War II, World of Tanks and Company of Heroes 2) But then again i believe a lot of titles DO do SLI support (ie Watch Dogs, AC series, Crysis 3, Battlefield 4 etc) and maybe I'm focusing on the 3 titles that dont when theres a whole boatload that do... And you can just flick a switch and tell SLI to bugger off i imagine...

Dunno havnt used SLI before, thus asking here


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Any reason why not many people got the asus version? Was between the msi and asus one.


----------



## Horsemama1956

I only went with Zotac because it was like 40 cheaper than the rest and the other versions don't really offer me anything.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> Hi, guys !
> 
> I have a HD7970 Ghz Edition 3 GB, and Im thinking buy aa GTX 770 4GB Zotac.
> I live in Brazil, and the card have a good price, over here.
> 
> So, it worth that change ? Or, the way to go, im my case, is GTX 780 ?
> GTX 780Ti is too expensive, this sides.
> 
> How much % GTX 770 is over HD7970 GHz Edition ?
> 
> I want to keep the two cards, for 2 months, then i will decide which one to keep =(
> 
> thanks !
> 
> and, one other question, GTX 770, or GTX 780, works with DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby True HD ?


I honestly doubt you'd notice much difference if any. If you look it up GTX 770 vs (older) HD 7970: http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-HD-7970-vs-GeForce-GTX-770
There is very little you are going to gain. I'd personally wait for the 880 to be released (sooner then you know) and the 780ti prices to drop. To buy the 770 right now would be a waste of your







money







IMO -Davis


----------



## Mariolillo

Hello guys!

I have read in a few forums that the Gigabyte GTX 770 sometimes presents problems in the setups because of the high core clock at the stock voltage. Symptoms are black screen or teardowns in the display image after installing NVIDIA drivers.

Has anybody experienced this? I'm deciding between a EVGA and a Gigabyte. I was thinking to go with Gigabyte because of the Windforce cooler to get some better temperatures and less noise.

Haven't considered MSI, and I read that the Galaxy GTX 770 HOF is quite noisy.

What do you guys think?

Thanks!


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I have read in a few forums that the Gigabyte GTX 770 sometimes presents problems in the setups because of the high core clock at the stock voltage. Symptoms are black screen or teardowns in the display image after installing NVIDIA drivers.
> 
> Has anybody experienced this? I'm deciding between a EVGA and a Gigabyte. I was thinking to go with Gigabyte because of the Windforce cooler to get some better temperatures and less noise.
> 
> Haven't considered MSI, and I read that the Galaxy GTX 770 HOF is quite noisy.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks!


MSI Gaming . 1280mhz with stock cooler at stock voltages
easy 8000 Mhz Ram


----------



## Daihok36

I am having a problem with my 770 I have ran my overclock for months been through heaven, valley, 3dmark everything stable for months. well today I plug in my old gpu just to see if it still works, ect.. mess around with it. Well I plug my 770 back in and get blue screen/reboot, half way through heaven everytime. I have tried lowering the overclock and same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daihok36*
> 
> I am having a problem with my 770 I have ran my overclock for months been through heaven, valley, 3dmark everything stable for months. well today I plug in my old gpu just to see if it still works, ect.. mess around with it. Well I plug my 770 back in and get blue screen/reboot, half way through heaven everytime. I have tried lowering the overclock and same thing. Any ideas?


driver issues clean it in safe mode

i hope you didn't damage the Card


----------



## Daihok36

whats best way to clean out all old drivers and such?


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> MSI Gaming . 1280mhz with stock cooler at stock voltages
> easy 8000 Mhz Ram


That's OC'd?


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> That's OC'd?


yes but 1085 Stock and boost to 1200 Mhz


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daihok36*
> 
> I am having a problem with my 770 I have ran my overclock for months been through heaven, valley, 3dmark everything stable for months. well today I plug in my old gpu just to see if it still works, ect.. mess around with it. Well I plug my 770 back in and get blue screen/reboot, half way through heaven everytime. I have tried lowering the overclock and same thing. Any ideas?


I do agree about reinstalling drivers and such, I would also remove the gpu again and reinstall to make sure its seated properly. Make sure the psu power cables are completely installed as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Any reason why not many people got the asus version? Was between the msi and asus one.


I love my asus one, tough card. I have pushed 1.5v on the gpu and no problems although it throttles over 1.485v. Only downside on the asus is that to get extra voltage you need to do the hotwire mod and void the warranty where others have a software hack to use.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> yes but 1085 Stock and boost to 1200 Mhz


Sounds nice









You got the card? Which temps you get?


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Sounds nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the card? Which temps you get?


27-35 idle temps 40 °c in hot summer
64 -70 under load 1200Mhz
no noise at all

if you want to watercool it dont buy MSI Gaming Card there's no full block


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> 27-35 idle temps 40 °c in hot summer
> 64 -70 under load 1200Mhz
> no noise at all
> 
> if you want to watercool it dont buy MSI Gaming Card there's no full block


Really good temps! I'm not planning to use a waterblock so I should be fine with an MSI









Edit: Is the card noisy at that clock under load?
Oops, didn't read the last line


----------



## davidh93

Recently purchased two EVGA 770 ACX SC, both under water. Originally had a Gigabyte Windforce, but didn't realize it was a custom PCB, ended up having to return both cards back to Newegg. Loving the cards! Running Core: 1327 mHz Mem: 8 gHz


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Still running my 3570K @ 4.4Ghz w/ my ASUS P8Z77v-Pro. Runs like a "champ" but; Honestly, I'd go for the newer 1150 socket vs. the "old" 1155 socket: The prices are really low for these proc's & Mobo combo's (about 1/2 what I paid on my last "up-grade"). why not "future proof (better output ports / better native input ports)" !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "last years cutting edge; is this years bargain" !


Hey, I catched your reply now hehe, my bad.

I went with an Asrock Z87E-ITX and got an i5-4670K on a staples price match. Pretty good deal, got it for 160.49








Thanks for your input!


----------



## BenJaminJr

Just flashed the BIOS in the OP, is there something you need to do to adjust voltage? In Asus gpu tweak its stuck at a max of 1175 which is lower than the 1212 It was at before I flashed


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> 27-35 idle temps 40 °c in hot summer
> 64 -70 under load 1200Mhz
> no noise at all
> 
> if you want to watercool it dont buy MSI Gaming Card there's no full block


Hey HitMe, just found this on guru3d.
It is a R9 290X, but since that card runs hotter than the GTX 770 I think it's relevant. Temperature distribution looks very good!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hey, I catched your reply now hehe, my bad.
> 
> I went with an Asrock Z87E-ITX and got an i5-4670K on a staples price match. Pretty good deal, got it for 160.49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input!


Great price, "Z87E-ITX": how's that working out for you !?!


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daihok36*
> 
> I am having a problem with my 770 I have ran my overclock for months been through heaven, valley, 3dmark everything stable for months. well today I plug in my old gpu just to see if it still works, ect.. mess around with it. Well I plug my 770 back in and get blue screen/reboot, half way through heaven everytime. I have tried lowering the overclock and same thing. Any ideas?


In the worst case of "worst cases": install the 770 card, boot in to "safe mode" and try a re-install of the driver. The latest 335.23 caused me to have "lock up" in many games. Went back to the 331.82 driver and all is well playing anything I throw at it. . -Davis
P.S. post up results: we all appreciate the input !


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Great price, "Z87E-ITX": how's that working out for you !?!


So far it's been a solid board. No problems at all!

OC'd to 4.0GHz just to give it a try (with a wizard in the firmware, nothing too specific), and everything went well, no stability issues at all. It was not a big overclock, but I've seen other board owner's posts and they have been able to hit a stable 4.5GHz at 1.27V with the same CPU I have.

XMP Profile picks up RAM at true speed (CL7 in my case) without any intervention, all kinds of connectors, 7.1 surround.
Firmware is pretty good IMO; fan controls on the firmware are really nice, they let you create custom fan profiles with 4 levels of intensity.

Did not kept the OC configuration because I'm on a 450W PSU and I don't want to risk it. Haven't OC'd the GPU yet for the same reason, so when Silverstone releases their 600W SFX PSU that will be the next thing to do









Only complain, and it's not a big issue whatsoever, it's the 8-pin CPU placement. It's almost in the middle of the board so you have to play with cable management a bit. However, for the features it has, it's something that at least I have no problem with.


----------



## Daihok36

ok so I think it was the driver but now Im having problem getting the voltage 1.3 softmod going again I cant get it to register at all.


----------



## Daihok36

Ok well got the 1.3v going again, and reverting back to old driver has helped not as high of overclock as I had but who knows maybe I didn't have it stable. should be stable now. Ran heaven continuous for the last hour or so and no blue screen/black screen of death.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daihok36*
> 
> Ok well got the 1.3v going again, and reverting back to old driver has helped not as high of overclock as I had but who knows maybe I didn't have it stable. should be stable now. Ran heaven continuous for the last hour or so and no blue screen/black screen of death.


you cab hit 1.4 Ghz with 1.3 V


----------



## y0bailey

Is anyone here skilled enough to edit my BIOS for me (see attached)?

4778.zip 121k .zip file


I have a Galaxy GTX 770 GC 2gb with an Arctic Xcellero III installed.

I want to increase the voltage slightly (maybe 1.22 - 1.23), and set a +200mhz RAM, 1202 base, 1254 boost clock.

Is that possible with this card? I have seen some edited bioses with the power limit at 150% and BOOST completely disabled (in the original post, but that is an outdated version of the Galaxy bios). I wouldn't mind something like that as well. I have messed around with kepler bios tweaker but version 1.27 confuses me and I have had to save myself a few times after clearly doing something incorrectly.

I am frustrated with afterburner/precision X and just want to set it and forget it.

Thanks!


----------



## Daihok36

I have tried to hit that high then 1.4ghz I mean, but then cant make it through heaven without blue/black screen of death. My temp already gets to 75c full load as well. I don't have any idea how I could make it to 1.4ghz. I am on air for my gpu to. But any ideas how to tweak it more would be cool.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Is anyone here skilled enough to edit my BIOS for me (see attached)?
> 
> 4778.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> 
> I have a Galaxy GTX 770 GC 2gb with an Arctic Xcellero III installed.
> 
> I want to increase the voltage slightly (maybe 1.22 - 1.23), and set a +200mhz RAM, 1202 base, 1254 boost clock.
> 
> Is that possible with this card? I have seen some edited bioses with the power limit at 150% and BOOST completely disabled (in the original post, but that is an outdated version of the Galaxy bios). I wouldn't mind something like that as well. I have messed around with kepler bios tweaker but version 1.27 confuses me and I have had to save myself a few times after clearly doing something incorrectly.
> 
> I am frustrated with afterburner/precision X and just want to set it and forget it.
> 
> Thanks!


Base 1150 boost 1254 Ram 3753

Bios.zip 121k .zip file


----------



## y0bailey

Awesome thanks man!


----------



## volegradele

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> you cab hit 1.4 Ghz with 1.3 V


Hi,what BIOS are you using for yours MSI GTX 770 OC!!
When I flashed my i get artefacts,and driver crashing!!


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volegradele*
> 
> Hi,what BIOS are you using for yours MSI GTX 770 OC!!
> When I flashed my i get artefacts,and driver crashing!!


no Galaxy GTX 770 GC

Base 1150 boost 1254 Ram 3753
Bios.zip 121k .zip file


----------



## Mariolillo

I wonder if this happens with the 770 card..

EVGA over here

Edit: Also thought that a R9 290X was way hotter than any NVIDIA, but it seems not..
I don't know what to think lol


----------



## vikizor

Hey!

I was thinking to mod my bios. I have two Inno3D Geforce GTX 770 Accelero Hybrid in SLI mode, they are air and water cooled cards. They run really good, but is there any potential to get them work even better.

Am I correct that this disables GPU Boost 2.0. Is overclocking better when you do it yourself?


----------



## marcgarcia322

hello i'm new to this forum and flashing vbios rom files i just bought a msi 770 gaming oc edition and i'm going to follow this thread but in order to try your rom i need good instructions in how to do it, and if you have already completed the rom i would like to know the results i will attempt to us your rom if we know for sure it works i dont have any experience in this line gpu only in older gpu 8 series and 9 series cards but this vbios from msi 770 gaming oc is a hybrid bios and it doesnt work like a regular bios and this card is not capable of running higher clocks underload unless you use alternate cooling like a water cooler so if after the bios mod a cooling soluttion will be necessary because the one that iy has gets hot during benchmarks 77c-79c with stock bios triing to overclock. when turning up the clocks by 30 to 50 is enough to run the card hot during bench marks. while gaming however the temps do drop while overclocked 66-72 the card is unable to run stable at high clocks because heat and boost when you get a frequncey that works if boost kicks in the benchmarking will crash so then lowering the clocks so that boost wont make it unstable then there isnt really is any room because i think voltage is limiting and with more voltage comes heat then we are back to cooling the twin frozr is not adequate if you turn up the clock frequency i have run my fans on a fan curve that at 63c fans are 100%and its kind of useless so making use of an alternate cooling solution and your modded vbios would then be ideal .so l would be willing to help you out but i need help finding a better cooling solution your work is appreciated. the biggest problem i'm having is the way this card reacts when gaming this card might start being clocked at 1300+ but as you game this begins declocking itself for instance it will go from 1300+ to 1150 and then 1084 and so on until it finds the right clock for the application being used so we need a way to stop it from detuning itself. when it declocks itself it's tring to conserve power . so we need to change how it detunes (declocks) itself so that we are able to utilize it's full power potential which i think this will give more of a return. i think that this hybrid bios is the problem because it doesnt work like the other GK104 bios's it has a built in governor. until we disable this it wont function or run like the other cards. your work truly is very much appreciated and i am willing to try this but not until we know that it works


----------



## enigma7820

I have the Asus direct CU II oc and my max overclock is only 1254 core and 7810 memory. this is stock bios no mods. I am not disappointed but its not the best at all.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> I have the Asus direct CU II oc and my max overclock is only 1254 core and 7810 memory. this is stock bios no mods. I am not disappointed but its not the best at all.


I can get 1306 on mine


----------



## MrElusive

Everybody here does really well. I have EVGA GTX 770's with the Titan-style cooler and I can only do 1215MHz on GPU #1 and 1221MHz on GPU #2, and 7500MHz memory. Anything faster on memory or GPU on stock voltage and either benchmark or a game crashes.









BUT DAT LED LIGHT DOE...worth it.


----------



## feznz

[!]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ]hello i'm new to this forum and flashing vbios rom files i just bought a msi 770 gaming oc edition and i'm going to follow this thread but in order to try your rom i need good instructions in how to do it, and if you have already completed the rom i would like to know the results i will attempt to us your rom if we know for sure it works i dont have any experience in this line gpu only in older gpu 8 series and 9 series cards but this vbios from msi 770 gaming oc is a hybrid bios and it doesnt work like a regular bios and this card is not capable of running higher clocks underload unless you use alternate cooling like a water cooler so if after the bios mod a cooling soluttion will be necessary because the one that iy has gets hot during benchmarks 77c-79c with stock bios triing to overclock. when turning up the clocks by 30 to 50 is enough to run the card hot during bench marks. while gaming however the temps do drop while overclocked 66-72 the card is unable to run stable at high clocks because heat and boost when you get a frequncey that works if boost kicks in the benchmarking will crash so then lowering the clocks so that boost wont make it unstable then there isnt really is any room because i think voltage is limiting and with more voltage comes heat then we are back to cooling the twin frozr is not adequate if you turn up the clock frequency i have run my fans on a fan curve that at 63c fans are 100%and its kind of useless so making use of an alternate cooling solution and your modded vbios would then be ideal .so l would be willing to help you out but i need help finding a better cooling solution your work is appreciated. the biggest problem i'm having is the way this card reacts when gaming this card might start being clocked at 1300+ but as you game this begins declocking itself for instance it will go from 1300+ to 1150 and then 1084 and so on until it finds the right clock for the application being used so we need a way to stop it from detuning itself. when it declocks itself it's tring to conserve power . so we need to change how it detunes (declocks) itself so that we are able to utilize it's full power potential which i think this will give more of a return. i think that this hybrid bios is the problem because it doesnt work like the other GK104 bios's it has a built in governor. until we disable this it wont function or run like the other cards
> 
> 
> . your work truly is very much appreciated and i am willing to try this but not until we know that it works


two points Ambient temps but most importantly Case Air flow.
After that if it is clocking down you probably need to up the thermal target threshold on whatever OCing program you are using.
Or you could be experiencing a micro crash where it is not quite to get a black screen and the card recovers by downclocking meaning your card might not downclock if you have a OC target of 1280Mhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> I have the Asus direct CU II oc and my max overclock is only 1254 core and 7810 memory. this is stock bios no mods. I am not disappointed but its not the best at all.]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol if it helps I had 1280 to 1300Mhz depending which drivers I was using then I got the hotwire going and hit 1437Mhz


----------



## marcgarcia322

i thought the same so i monitored stock settings and it clocked down so i changed temp threshold and put it to 82c while gaming it still downclocked even on stock settings . so im really inerested in this hotwire but i have never flash a newer gpu bios and need a walk through so i do it right the first time any help is appreciated. oh yea before i forget what did you have to do in order to get the hot wire working. would you please send your working bios for msi gaming oc 2gb motherboard z77ma-g45


----------



## feznz

I have had a quick look for a guide for you guys this is probably about the most comprehensive and the principles are the same as the GTX 770 to be quite honest it is a matter of trial and error.
I have thought I had had a rock solid OC only to find I crash an hour or so into an epic round of BF4.

as for hot wire it will void warranty but here my experience on it


I Wouldn't recommend bios flashing unless you are wanting to break a world record in my experience you might need to look at it after core clock of 1450Mhz +
BTW it will not unlock any more voltage

try this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20

unfortunately you will have to wait till the Beta msi hack comes out as beta 18 has expired


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I have had a quick look for a guide for you guys this is probably about the most comprehensive and the principles are the same as the GTX 770 to be quite honest it is a matter of trial and error.
> I have thought I had had a rock solid OC only to find I crash an hour or so into an epic round of BF4.
> 
> as for hot wire it will void warranty but here my experience on it
> 
> 
> I Wouldn't recommend bios flashing unless you are wanting to break a world record in my experience you might need to look at it after core clock of 1450Mhz +
> BTW it will not unlock any more voltage
> 
> try this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20
> 
> unfortunately you will have to wait till the Beta msi hack comes out as beta 18 has expired


19 is already out with voltage control.


----------



## feznz

ok this one has been updated

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19/0_20


----------



## marcgarcia322

after flashing back to the original and installing afterburner beta 19 i ran rbby258abvoltmod as admin.then i told it to write ri4 LLC and to enable +200 core clock now i have a stable 1359 core clock and 1.3 voltage on a bios that is not modded next i might try modding bios im not sur it seems to run pretty fair

i need to update my post when i reinstalled msi bios from live update 5 it did not revert to my previous settings back to stock i had modded voltage with kepler bios tweaker and changed boost clock to the same as stock core clock so it wouldn't boost and become unstable ,so the bios still has the 1.3 voltage mod but it definitely works and runs games very well i only need 1.257-1.26 to run 1333mhz and so far it does not down clock while gaming anymore i hope this helps


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> after flashing back to the original and installing afterburner beta 19 i ran rbby258abvoltmod as admin.then i told it to write ri4 LLC and to enable +200 core clock now i have a stable 1359 core clock and 1.3 voltage on a bios that is not modded next i might try modding bios im not sur it seems to run pretty fair


























if you are just gaming then I would be happy at that I think that this has been discussed about you are at the peak of what is useful gains any more core clock simply will not scale performance wise it becomes about competition benching


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Everybody here does really well. I have EVGA GTX 770's with the Titan-style cooler and I can only do 1215MHz on GPU #1 and 1221MHz on GPU #2, and 7500MHz memory. Anything faster on memory or GPU on stock voltage and either benchmark or a game crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT DAT LED LIGHT DOE...worth it.


Probably 90% of the reason I got my 770 w/ Titan cooler. Was looking at a 760 and other upgrades. Found one at Bestbuy and had to have it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

I finally get to join the club soon. Thursday i will have this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291113264472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 and thats a good buy for a 770. Best $260 i ever spent and being poor that deal really helped. though i noticed theirs no pny bios on the first page but thats okay because i know how to mod the bios. I'm the one who does it in the 600-series unlocked bios thread and the 660 (non-ti) owners club for the new guys and the others who need help.


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Thread updated, now 354 Members







*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I finally get to join the club soon. Thursday i will have this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291113264472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 and thats a good buy for a 770. Best $260 i ever spent and being poor that deal really helped. though i noticed theirs no pny bios on the first page but thats okay because i know how to mod the bios. I'm the one who does it in the 600-series unlocked bios thread and the 660 (non-ti) owners club for the new guys and the others who need help.


Nice to have you here







. I hope your GPU has the NCP4206 voltage controller to enable you go above 1.212mv, and thanks for your help with the 660 (non ti) owners club.


----------



## marcgarcia322

your exactly right I tried a modded bios after and the diminished returns started even sooner than the stock bios. 1333 core clock with reduced voltage 1.256 seems to be the sweet spot , but with 1.3 v it would clock 1385-1389 but not very stable, 1359 at 1.3 is very stable but for gaming 1333 mhz core clock ,no hic]cups, no stuttering, no screen tearing it runs smooth with no downclocking thank you very much for all your help this is truly awesome


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Thread updated, now 354 Members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Nice to have you here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope your GPU has the NCP4206 voltage controller to enable you go above 1.212mv, and thanks for your help with the 660 (non ti) owners club.


i hope i have that controller too. the ee's dont all have the same controller on that board? i love helping out in that thread as i learned very quickly btw can you edit the original post and remove the nvflash options -4 -5 -6 so that says:

nvflash whateverbiosname.rom

as the -4 -5 -6 options now override bios protection settings and its not needed to flash. some people have flashed the wrong bios so i satarted making .bat files for them.


----------



## buffnerd

Downloaded and flashed the msi oc bios.
It appears to have worked but voltage is still locked (not that I need to mess with it since I'm still way to new to all of this).

Where should the power limit % be?
Do I need certain drivers or just go with up to date drivers?

Thanks.


----------



## marcgarcia322

i was wrong about my bios being stock settings i did reflash the original but the settings had remained from the modded bios but i have since installed the updated bios from msi live update 5 and the bios settings are now set to stock i have since redone the proceedure and my 770 runs better now than it did the fist time and better scores and still games best at 1333mhz-1344mhz here are the new scores


----------



## buffnerd

I am having the worst time trying to figure all this out.
Flashed the MSI 770 gaming with bios from first page:

Before
38.9 fps
979 score

After
41.8 fps
1053 score

All I adjusted was the core clock +105% which brings me up to 1255mhz
Any adjustments on the memory clock and it crashes.

Custom preset
API - DirectX 11
Quality - Ultra
Tesselation - Extreme
AA - x8
Resolution - System (1920x1080)

Am I doing something wrong or is this all she wrote?
Temps get up to maybe 72-74 C. Pretty much left them on the factory settings.
Max voltage according to GPU-z is 1.175v-1.181v
I tried the skyn3t's voltage unlocker and I saw it jump up to 1.2 (even creeps up to 1.212v) but no change in results. In fact it tends to shut down more with temps in check.

Hopefully I provided enough info. Let me know if you need screen shots.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> I am having the worst time trying to figure all this out.
> Flashed the MSI 770 gaming with bios from first page:
> 
> Before
> 38.9 fps
> 979 score
> 
> After
> 41.8 fps
> 1053 score
> 
> All I adjusted was the core clock +105% which brings me up to 1255mhz
> Any adjustments on the memory clock and it crashes.
> 
> Custom preset
> API - DirectX 11
> Quality - Ultra
> Tesselation - Extreme
> AA - x8
> Resolution - System (1920x1080)
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or is this all she wrote?
> Temps get up to maybe 72-74 C. Pretty much left them on the factory settings.
> Max voltage according to GPU-z is 1.175v-1.181v
> I tried the skyn3t's voltage unlocker and I saw it jump up to 1.2 (even creeps up to 1.212v) but no change in results. In fact it tends to shut down more with temps in check.
> 
> Hopefully I provided enough info. Let me know if you need screen shots.


if it crashes everytime you up mem clock it means you do not have enough power going to the mem clock i believe in kepler bios tweaker 1.27 there is a mem clock voltage control but i am just not sure which one it is as this will be my first 700 series card when i get my 770 today. yes the mail moves fast fromn california they move on sundays.the midwest isn't so bad now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

just got the 770 and will be installing then will fill out the app to join the club.

now installed does anyone have a modded bios for this card? pny xlr8 EE 2gb 1150(1202)core/1800(7200)mem


----------



## enigma7820

does anyone have an Asus gtx770 direct cu2 modded bios, I don't really understand kepler bios tweaker I just want voltage unlocked so I can clock higher and power target to accept the higher clocks.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> does anyone have an Asus gtx770 direct cu2 modded bios, I don't really understand kepler bios tweaker I just want voltage unlocked so I can clock higher and power target to accept the higher clocks.


I can post a modded power target later but there is no voltage unlock for the Asus dcii that I know of. Having more power target won't help unless your already exceeding the stock max. Asus uses a different volt regulator than the other cards. You can do the hotwire mod but it voids your warranty.


----------



## DF is BUSY

my giga 770 came in the mail today, super excited

but, upon opening the package there was 1 loose screw in the anti-static bag.

with further googling and eye-balling, i think its in the top right corner holding the pci bracket onto the card.



can somebody confirm for me that there is a screw there? is it screwed it all the way? I tried screwing it back in by hand but it doesn't thread all the way onto the windforce cooler, only screws in the initial bracket hole.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> does anyone have an Asus gtx770 direct cu2 modded bios, I don't really understand kepler bios tweaker I just want voltage unlocked so I can clock higher and power target to accept the higher clocks.


 200.zip 123k .zip file

I did notice that the 1.27 KBT you can change voltage but upon flashing I couldn't get more than 1.215v with MSI AB but I am now wondering what would happen if I used Asus tweak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> my giga 770 came in the mail today, super excited
> 
> but, upon opening the package there was 1 loose screw in the anti-static bag.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> with further googling and eye-balling, i think its in the top right corner holding the pci bracket onto the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can somebody confirm for me that there is a screw there? is it screwed it all the way? I tried screwing it back in by hand but it doesn't thread all the way onto the windforce cooler, only screws in the initial bracket hole.


another view from the other side


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> my giga 770 came in the mail today, super excited
> 
> but, upon opening the package there was 1 loose screw in the anti-static bag.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> with further googling and eye-balling, i think its in the top right corner holding the pci bracket onto the card.
> 
> 
> 
> can somebody confirm for me that there is a screw there? is it screwed it all the way? I tried screwing it back in by hand but it doesn't thread all the way onto the windforce cooler, only screws in the initial bracket hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another view from the other side
Click to expand...

ahhhhhhh!

the screw does belong there, but its screwed from the inside first!

thank you for this haha


----------



## DF is BUSY

my gigabyte wf oc :



medicore asic and crappy elpida memory


----------



## Fatsodonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> my gigabyte wf oc :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medicore asic and crappy elpida memory


Asic has been discussed in one finnish techforum and 5 gpu owners ranging from 59-79 asic don´t get any difference in anything.
Don´t know about it for sure but i believe that the asic rating is garbage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

anyone got the bios for the pny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatsodonkey*
> 
> Asic has been discussed in one finnish techforum and 5 gpu owners ranging from 59-79 asic don´t get any difference in anything.
> Don´t know about it for sure but i believe that the asic rating is bull****.


when i mod bios's for others in the 600 series threads the asic values have tended to really help out a lot. maybe boost 2.0 alleviated the need to go off asic values


----------



## volegradele

Trying to hit over 8K!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

out of curiousity would it be better to solo the 770 or run a gtx 660 as dedicated physics?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> out of curiousity would it be better to solo the 770 or run a gtx 660 as dedicated physics?


I'll rather sell the 660, and try to get another 770 if possible


----------



## KenjiS

I just upgraded to 1440p









GTX770 is holding up well from what i can tell.. Fired up BF4, World of Tanks, Company of Heroes 2 and Rome Total War 2, All of which are still very playable with minor alterations to settings (Dropping AA from 4x MSAA to 2x MSAA on BF4 and from High to Low on CoH2)

Granted, stable 60fps isnt happening, but im getting 30+ solid in everything so far...

Only oddity was CoD Ghosts loaded some REALLY crap looking textures, Everything looked blurry and disgusting. Oh well, Not the GTX770s fault


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'll rather sell the 660, and try to get another 770 if possible


sadly i have twins due in 2 so fiance is now treating me like the government treats their staff. budget cuts everywhere.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sadly i have twins due in 2 so fiance is now treating me like the government treats their staff. budget cuts everywhere.


Take 660 sticker off 660

Put 660 sticker on 770

Fiance will never know


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Take 660 sticker off 660
> 
> Put 660 sticker on 770
> 
> Fiance will never know


joint bank account that she keeps up with. i wish it were that easy. Plus i have to go through ebay. hell if i get another 770 for $260 though i will definitely be buying it. This thing does 1254/7200 without modding.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## lucas.vulcan

EVGA GTX 770 CLASSIFIED 4 GO











final


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## lucas.vulcan

it is not easy is the gain is appreciable:

20 at rest
41 of BF4


----------



## Threx

I'm about to get my MSI 770 Gaming tomorrow. Quick questions:

Can I use the same kgb.exe file that I used with my old GTX 660 to unlock the new 770?
Can I use the same kepler bios tweaker that I used with my old 660 to mod the 770's bios?
Are all the nvflash steps exactly the same?

I'm assuming everything is the same since they are both keplers, but I just wanted confirmation to be certain.


----------



## hasukka

Anyone else having FPS problems in CS:GO? I seem to get rather low FPS in CS:GO considering my system (i5 4670K, MSI Z87 G45 Gaming, 8GB ddr3, MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr OC). My fps is bouncing arouind 160-300 in CS DM, with my old HD7870 fps never went under 240 in any situation, and the gameplay was much smoother with the HD7870 also. There seems to be some microstutters with GTX770 in CS:Go. BF4 good, and Unigine Heaven 4 gives around 980 points with ultra/extreme settings.


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I'm about to get my MSI 770 Gaming tomorrow. Quick questions:
> 
> Can I use the same kgb.exe file that I used with my old GTX 660 to unlock the new 770?
> Can I use the same kepler bios tweaker that I used with my old 660 to mod the 770's bios?
> Are all the nvflash steps exactly the same?
> 
> I'm assuming everything is the same since they are both keplers, but I just wanted confirmation to be certain.


you can run them both in SLI :
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sli-with-different-cards.158907/


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Anyone else having FPS problems in CS:GO? I seem to get rather low FPS in CS:GO considering my system (i5 4670K, MSI Z87 G45 Gaming, 8GB ddr3, MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr OC). My fps is bouncing arouind 160-300 in CS DM, with my old HD7870 fps never went under 240 in any situation, and the gameplay was much smoother with the HD7870 also. There seems to be some microstutters with GTX770 in CS:Go. BF4 good, and Unigine Heaven 4 gives around 980 points with ultra/extreme settings.


Check the power settings, its possible that CS:GO is not pushing the 770 enoguh to keep it ramped up at all times

its under the nVidia Control Panel, Manage 3D Settings, Power Management, Tell it to prefer maximum performance


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitMe*
> 
> you can run them both in SLI :
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sli-with-different-cards.158907/


I'm trading in my old 660 so SLIing them won't be an option.









Anyway, about my original questions, I'm assuming the answer is yes to all 3 questions?


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Check the power settings, its possible that CS:GO is not pushing the 770 enoguh to keep it ramped up at all times
> 
> its under the nVidia Control Panel, Manage 3D Settings, Power Management, Tell it to prefer maximum performance


Yeah, I thought of that. I put it to prefer maximum performance, no change though :/.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Anyone else having FPS problems in CS:GO? I seem to get rather low FPS in CS:GO considering my system (i5 4670K, MSI Z87 G45 Gaming, 8GB ddr3, MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr OC). My fps is bouncing arouind 160-300 in CS DM, with my old HD7870 fps never went under 240 in any situation, and the gameplay was much smoother with the HD7870 also. There seems to be some microstutters with GTX770 in CS:Go. BF4 good, and Unigine Heaven 4 gives around 980 points with ultra/extreme settings.


i think its the new drivers that we got as i get screen skipping and microstutter as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Check the power settings, its possible that CS:GO is not pushing the 770 enoguh to keep it ramped up at all times
> 
> its under the nVidia Control Panel, Manage 3D Settings, Power Management, Tell it to prefer maximum performance


i did that and i6t still doesn't power up till i'm in a game and your right as it only happens in games games that dont push the gpu.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Check the power settings, its possible that CS:GO is not pushing the 770 enoguh to keep it ramped up at all times
> 
> its under the nVidia Control Panel, Manage 3D Settings, Power Management, Tell it to prefer maximum performance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Check the power settings, its possible that CS:GO is not pushing the 770 enoguh to keep it ramped up at all times
> 
> its under the nVidia Control Panel, Manage 3D Settings, Power Management, Tell it to prefer maximum performance


I cant even get the boost clocks out in BF4, dunno why :/.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Well it seems like my giga 770 isn't a above average/golden overclocker.

+50 core/+280 mem for benchmarking stable. (i forget how vicious Heaven can be compared to firestrike or valley)

if i factor in the out-the-box factory overclock of +91/+104, i'm looking at a total of +141/+384 overclock from stock 770 clocks. not bad if i look at it that way.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> Well it seems like my giga 770 isn't a above average/golden overclocker.
> 
> +50 core/+280 mem for benchmarking stable. (i forget how vicious Heaven can be compared to firestrike or valley)
> 
> if i factor in the out-the-box factory overclock of +91/+104, i'm looking at a total of +141/+384 overclock from stock 770 clocks. not bad if i look at it that way.


thats more than i can get with my xlr8. in windows i can only get stock 1202(1254MHz boost)/7200 and in linux i'm running 1306(1306)/7200


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Here are the max score I go with my 770 for the 24/24, small issues with 230 MHZ why I'm more points with 240

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/8194596/3dm11/8194528

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4mzvv/

Lucas


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> Here are the max score I go with my 770 for the 24/24, small issues with 230 MHZ why I'm more points with 240
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/8194596/3dm11/8194528
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4mzvv/
> 
> Lucas


its a efficiency thing. just because you are running the clocks stable does not mean the clocks have enough power to run efficiently. drop the mem clock a bit and you will see the scors go up. my advice is put the mem clock down to 1800 then work your way up again until you see the score start to decline.


----------



## Youown

Is this a good score for the 770 with my CPU? What else can I do? I have the EVGA 770 4gb superclocked, able to get only +30 more on the core and +390 on the memory.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youown*
> 
> Is this a good score for the 770 with my CPU? What else can I do? I have the EVGA 770 4gb superclocked, able to get only +30 more on the core and +390 on the memory.


it is a very good score.


----------



## Youown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it is a very good score.


Is there anything else I can do to improve it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

this is my pny 770 at stock. which this makes me think they are voltage modding the card and then selling it as its 1306 on the core and 7200 on the mem clock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youown*
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to improve it?


you could lower the mem clock a bit and see if the core will go higher which is better for power distribution.


----------



## wfor1pilot

GPU-z.gif 23k .gif file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> my gigabyte wf oc :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medicore asic and crappy elpida memory


I get 1254Ghz boost & 7kMhz on my MSI GTX770 L with an ASIC of 82.2 (stock setting). If I boost the Core I can get it to 1302Mhz (stable) but, If I try to go much over the 7k memory; I get a "pause freeze" and back to stock settings for the rest of the benchmark. Mine is running the Samsung memory & I've tried "over volting" as well as "under volting". That said: I'm not too sure that the ASIC or the "virtue" of having the Samsung memory makes any difference. But rather; each card seems to be an "individual" in respect to the O.C. experience any user may (or may not) get. !?! -Davis

GPU-z.gif 23k .gif file


----------



## wfor1pilot

I ran valley at my max: 1367Mhz / 7010Mhz (core - memory) and this is the best (stable) score I can get w/ my MSI GTX 770L

Valley_max.jpg 105k .jpg file


----------



## jamarns

*Edited* Sorry didn't see form for submission on first page.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

What is the maximum voltage for the 770 on my Classified I am a 1.20V


----------



## buffnerd

Can't seem to be able to unlock my voltage. EVGA 770 dual Bios model 2776 (it was cheaper then the 2774 model).
EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.rom this one??

I tried it and the stock clock 1150 is higher than I can go without the modded bios, probably because the voltage won't go higher than 1.2v


----------



## kbyte

Buy a MSI GTX770 2GB and comes with a huge coil whine.
Theres no solution to this? Only RMA?


----------



## Youown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbyte*
> 
> Buy a MSI GTX770 2GB and comes with a huge coil whine.
> Theres no solution to this? Only RMA?


I don't think you can RMA for coil whine.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbyte*
> 
> Buy a MSI GTX770 2GB and comes with a huge coil whine.
> Theres no solution to this? Only RMA?


Try running an application like Ungine Valley for a couple of hours at the highest settings possible and see if that could help reduce or get rid of the coil whine.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> GPU-z.gif 23k .gif file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> my gigabyte wf oc :
> 
> 
> 
> medicore asic and crappy elpida memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get 1254Ghz boost & 7kMhz on my MSI GTX770 L with an ASIC of 82.2 (stock setting). If I boost the Core I can get it to 1302Mhz (stable) but, If I try to go much over the 7k memory; I get a "pause freeze" and back to stock settings for the rest of the benchmark. Mine is running the Samsung memory & I've tried "over volting" as well as "under volting". That said: I'm not too sure that the ASIC or the "virtue" of having the Samsung memory makes any difference. But rather; each card seems to be an "individual" in respect to the O.C. experience any user may (or may not) get. !?! -Davis
> 
> GPU-z.gif 23k .gif file
Click to expand...

ooh.

heh, then my hynix reaching 8k memory isn't too shabby. wish i could get a little more on my core though. i cant boost to 1300 yet (my goal)

/humble brag


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> ooh.
> 
> heh, then my hynix reaching 8k memory isn't too shabby. wish i could get a little more on my core though. i cant boost to 1300 yet (my goal)
> 
> /humble brag


If I back my "mem" to stock I can get about 1390Mhz range on my 770L but, the (valley) scores don't go up. Can "push" full Valley run; and <65c through the whole (x3) run @ 1390Mhz.. You should be able to get much more out of your core then 1300 !
I think for the "valley" bench mem is perhaps best left alone and just go w/ what ever will get you the best "Core" Mhz w/o throttling . ?!? -Davis


----------



## lucas.vulcan




----------



## kbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Try running an application like Ungine Valley for a couple of hours at the highest settings possible and see if that could help reduce or get rid of the coil whine.


I'll try that.
I can RMA my card for sure, i have a 760 with a huge coil whine and get a new one without it.
Theres a chance of get rid of coil whine by playing, put the gpu in stress?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbyte*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Try running an application like Ungine Valley for a couple of hours at the highest settings possible and see if that could help reduce or get rid of the coil whine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try that.
> I can RMA my card for sure, i have a 760 with a huge coil whine and get a new one without it.
> Theres a chance of get rid of coil whine by playing, put the gpu in stress?
Click to expand...

Yes... My previous EVGA 570 had a coil whine, but it went away after stressing the GPU on furmark for a couple of hours, and playing some video games.


----------



## marcgarcia322

I'm just curious what your firestrike score is would you post your firestrike score lucas.vulcan


----------



## jamarns

Hi guys, I was wondering if this is a decent score? I was only able to OC the memory to 7500Mhz. I increased the base clock to 1175Mhz but it seemed unstable when I went to 1200Mhz. Temps never went over 70c any ideas how I might squeeze a bit more out of it?


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Hi guys, I was wondering if this is a decent score? I was only able to OC the memory to 7500Mhz. I increased the base clock to 1175Mhz but it seemed unstable when I went to 1200Mhz. Temps never went over 70c any ideas how I might squeeze a bit more out of it?


Can you screenshot the opening screen for Heaven? My score is barely 1022 with 40.6 FPS. I have a custom setting with everything maxed out and full screen 1920x1080.


----------



## buffnerd

Seem to be in a pickle with my voltage. I use the EVGA superclocked rom on the first page on my 2776 dual bios EVGA and it immediately crashes. I am sure it has to do with voltage because I can get +30 from the stock 1111 before running into issues. 1150 is already too high.


----------



## DF is BUSY

overclocked 770, borderlands 2, everything maxed out

sometimes frames drop in the low 20/30 during extremely huge mob fights.

normal?


----------



## jamarns

I'll have to do it when I get home, I don't have heaven installed yet only just put the rig together a couple of days ago.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Can you screenshot the opening screen for Heaven? My score is barely 1022 with 40.6 FPS. I have a custom setting with everything maxed out and full screen 1920x1080.


that test in his pic is valley. around 1000 is a good score for heaven and around 2000 is a good score for valley. see my heaven score:


----------



## jamarns

What can I do to try get more speed from my memory? I'd like to get to 7800 or 8000Mhz? Are there voltage changes I can make?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> What can I do to try get more speed from my memory? I'd like to get to 7800 or 8000Mhz? Are there voltage changes I can make?


yeah if you voltage mod the bios.


----------



## Youown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> If I back my "mem" to stock I can get about 1390Mhz range on my 770L but, the (valley) scores don't go up. Can "push" full Valley run; and <65c through the whole (x3) run @ 1390Mhz.. You should be able to get much more out of your core then 1300 !
> I think for the "valley" bench mem is perhaps best left alone and just go w/ what ever will get you the best "Core" Mhz w/o throttling . ?!? -Davis


I don't think the 'leaving memory alone' is true at all. I can't squeeze out more than +30 on my core but I can consistently increase my memory clock by 10. This is a benchmark from having the memory at +420 (go figure). Highest I've gotten so far, I'm too tired to run more tests.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Can you screenshot the opening screen for Heaven? My score is barely 1022 with 40.6 FPS. I have a custom setting with everything maxed out and full screen 1920x1080.
> 
> 
> 
> that test in his pic is valley. around 1000 is a good score for heaven and around 2000 is a good score for valley. see my heaven score:
Click to expand...

Well shame on me. Had no idea there was two versions. Now I'll have to take a look at what I'm using.


----------



## buffnerd

Just confirmed its Heaven and that makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Just confirmed its Heaven and that makes me feel a lot better.


definitely as heaven is heavy on the gpu.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> definitely as heaven is heavy on the gpu.


It looks like this is the best tool to use then right? If it passes Heaven it limits the chances of crashing in a game?


----------



## 66racer

Personally I don't even use heaven since heaven 3.0, I love that valley is shorter for dialing in an oc, I also think heaven since 4.0 is too tough on cards like the 770 and lower, just opinion. Oh and both heaven and valley love memory overclocks.


----------



## buffnerd

Now I just need to figure out why for the life of me, I cannot get the EVGA 770 superclocked (dual bios) to get more voltage. Tried it all and luckily found a way to get the stock bios back.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> It looks like this is the best tool to use then right? If it passes Heaven it limits the chances of crashing in a game?


pretty much that and 3dmark11 as that uses common game features. they both will show any instability and after you pass those successfully you can run most games though battlefield 4 and a few other games have to be tested in those games as they are more demanding then them 2 benchmarks.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youown*
> 
> I don't think the 'leaving memory alone' is true at all. I can't squeeze out more than +30 on my core but I can consistently increase my memory clock by 10. This is a benchmark from having the memory at +420 (go figure). Highest I've gotten so far, I'm too tired to run more tests.


I'll try +30 on my core & + 420 on my mem & see if I don't get a lock..?


----------



## wfor1pilot

Tried +30 on core & +420 on Mem and this is what I get:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> I'll try +30 on my core & + 420 on my mem & see if I don't get a lock..?


Here is my +30 Core & + 420 Mem:


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Tried +30 on core & +420 on Mem and this is what I get:
> Here is my +30 Core & + 420 Mem:


Here is a +32 Core & + 420 Mem:


----------



## marcgarcia322

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19/0_20

after flashing back to the original and installing afterburner beta 19 i ran rbby258abvoltmod as admin.then i told it to write ri4 LLC NCP4206(4:20) and to enable +200 core clock now i have a stable 1359 core clock and 1.3 voltage on a bios that is not modded next i might try modding bios im not sure it seems to run pretty fair

i need to update my post when i reinstalled msi bios from live update 5 it did not revert to my previous settings back to stock i had modded voltage with kepler bios tweaker and changed boost clock to the same as stock core clock so it wouldn't boost and become unstable ,so the bios still has the 1.3 voltage mod but it definitely works and runs games very well i only need 1.257-1.26 to run 1333mhz and so far it does not down clock while gaming anymore i hope this helps this is for msi 770 gaming oc


----------



## jamarns

Yeah I also found I was able to get better results with a small core overclock and a memory overclock of 500Mhz.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

valley = 2227


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Yeah I also found I was able to get better results with a small core overclock and a memory overclock of 500Mhz.


its more of a stability thing though mem draws more power so if the mem can draw the power safely you guys are fine. i say add a little to the core and drop the mem a little to leave a little headroom so we aren't drawing max and at the same time counter the small decrease with core.


----------



## sk3tch

Hey all, I have an MSI GTX 770 Lightning en route - I'm looking for a custom BIOS...I found one from skyn3t here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/3770 - and I've PM'd him to see if that's his latest (I imagine he is very busy) plus I've been digging through this thread (hundreds of pages to go though, heh) - so can anyone help with the latest/best MSI GTX 770 Lightning BIOS? I want to try something with my LN2 switch. Thanks!


----------



## Shweller

Just put my 770's underwater using XSPC blocks. I went from 70°C under BF4 load using the stock ACX coolers to 40°C with blocks. Auto voltages of course. Anyone else seeing similar results?


----------



## 66racer

Anyone play with the new nvidia 337.xx drivers yet? Crazy claims but on one review bf4 at 1080p on a 780ti got a 10fps increase, that's a lot for a driver just curious how a 770 does. Work day can't end soon enough lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Just put my 770's underwater using XSPC blocks. I went from 70°C under BF4 load using the stock ACX coolers to 40°C with blocks. Auto voltages of course. Anyone else seeing similar results?


Sounds about right. Single GPU in my loop and get as low as 38c in 70f ambient but with 1.33v about 42c. I have the GPU and CPU on a single 240mm. There are a ton of variables but your temps seem good.


----------



## davidh93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Just put my 770's underwater using XSPC blocks. I went from 70°C under BF4 load using the stock ACX coolers to 40°C with blocks. Auto voltages of course. Anyone else seeing similar results?


My ek full cover blocks are around 35c under load.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Just put my 770's underwater using XSPC blocks. I went from 70°C under BF4 load using the stock ACX coolers to 40°C with blocks. Auto voltages of course. Anyone else seeing similar results?


my idle 23
et load bf4 44 in games


----------



## 66racer

Interesting, the 337.50 driver really did seem to boost performance in bf4, only thing is the game also has received updates since my last logs but here is my comparison...

*337.50 DM bf4 ultra no msaa 1080p
2014-04-07 1424mhz 7400mhz*

2014-04-07 16:17:35 - bf4 parcel storm
Frames: 53152 - Time: 526550ms - Avg: 100.944 - Min: 73 - Max: 183

2014-04-07 17:43:10 - bf4 flood zone
Frames: 85450 - Time: 754608ms - Avg: 113.238 - Min: 79 - Max: 201

2014-04-07 18:32:20 - bf4 hainan resort
Frames: 54180 - Time: 542259ms - Avg: 99.915 - Min: 64 - Max: 175

*older drivers (whichever driver was newest at the time, same settings as above)*

2013-11-29 08:24:01 - bf4 parcel storm
Frames: 24599 - Time: 268118ms - Avg: 91.747 - Min: 66 - Max: 151

2013-12-22 21:29:41 - bf4 parcel storm
Frames: 34051 - Time: 353873ms - Avg: 96.224 - Min: 60 - Max: 158

2013-11-29 13:28:51 - bf4 flood zone
Frames: 25990 - Time: 268041ms - Avg: 96.963 - Min: 59 - Max: 177

2013-12-21 21:44:37 - bf4 flood zone (server stutter?)
Frames: 26241 - Time: 264640ms - Avg: 99.157 - Min: 57 - Max: 150

2013-11-29 08:42:30 - bf4 hainan resort
Frames: 21707 - Time: 256372ms - Avg: 84.670 - Min: 52 - Max: 137


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Interesting, the 337.50 driver really did seem to boost performance in bf4, only thing is the game also has received updates since my last logs but here is my comparison...
> 
> *337.50 DM bf4 ultra no msaa 1080p
> 2014-04-07 1424mhz 7400mhz*
> 
> 2014-04-07 16:17:35 - bf4 parcel storm
> Frames: 53152 - Time: 526550ms - Avg: 100.944 - Min: 73 - Max: 183
> 
> 2014-04-07 17:43:10 - bf4 flood zone
> Frames: 85450 - Time: 754608ms - Avg: 113.238 - Min: 79 - Max: 201
> 
> 2014-04-07 18:32:20 - bf4 hainan resort
> Frames: 54180 - Time: 542259ms - Avg: 99.915 - Min: 64 - Max: 175
> 
> *older drivers (whichever driver was newest at the time, same settings as above)*
> 
> 2013-11-29 08:24:01 - bf4 parcel storm
> Frames: 24599 - Time: 268118ms - Avg: 91.747 - Min: 66 - Max: 151
> 
> 2013-12-22 21:29:41 - bf4 parcel storm
> Frames: 34051 - Time: 353873ms - Avg: 96.224 - Min: 60 - Max: 158
> 
> 2013-11-29 13:28:51 - bf4 flood zone
> Frames: 25990 - Time: 268041ms - Avg: 96.963 - Min: 59 - Max: 177
> 
> 2013-12-21 21:44:37 - bf4 flood zone (server stutter?)
> Frames: 26241 - Time: 264640ms - Avg: 99.157 - Min: 57 - Max: 150
> 
> 2013-11-29 08:42:30 - bf4 hainan resort
> Frames: 21707 - Time: 256372ms - Avg: 84.670 - Min: 52 - Max: 137


awesome hopefully i get my com cables for my switch soon so i can play.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone play with the new nvidia 337.xx drivers yet? Crazy claims but on one review bf4 at 1080p on a 780ti got a 10fps increase, that's a lot for a driver just curious how a 770 does. Work day can't end soon enough lol
> Sounds about right. Single GPU in my loop and get as low as 38c in 70f ambient but with 1.33v about 42c. I have the GPU and CPU on a single 240mm. There are a ton of variables but your temps seem good.


I've gone back to 334.89: When I upgraded to 335.xx I was getting random "locks" in BF3, Cry3 & BF4 !?! Reverted and all is running like a "hot knife through butter"!


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## Youown

I had a weird anomaly yesterday. Normally I don't have a problem with my temps, when I run Unigine Valley I'd get up to around 80c. I've read 80 is around the time that most Nvidia cards start to throttle performance to prevent overheating. I changed my fan curve using EVGA Precision to put the fan usage at 100% at 75c, slowly climbing upwards as the temperature rises. It doesn't get to 80c but the heating is weird. I was playing Skyrim and it would get as high as 70c, which it didn't ever do using the stock fan curve.

What do? I have my core at +30MHz and memory at +480 (I've found higher memory overclocks can increase my Valley score). Could it be the ludicrous overclock on the memory? Also, decreasing the memory to increase the core doesn't work. I've gone down to 200 on the memory, literally cannot get past +30 on the core (I got the superclocked 4GB version from EVGA, probably why). Any input is appreciated.

tl;dr 770 wants to heat up to places it's never been on games it hasn't gotten that hot on before. What gives?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youown*
> 
> I had a weird anomaly yesterday. Normally I don't have a problem with my temps, when I run Unigine Valley I'd get up to around 80c. I've read 80 is around the time that most Nvidia cards start to throttle performance to prevent overheating. I changed my fan curve using EVGA Precision to put the fan usage at 100% at 75c, slowly climbing upwards as the temperature rises. It doesn't get to 80c but the heating is weird. I was playing Skyrim and it would get as high as 70c, which it didn't ever do using the stock fan curve.
> 
> What do? I have my core at +30MHz and memory at +480 (I've found higher memory overclocks can increase my Valley score). Could it be the ludicrous overclock on the memory? Also, decreasing the memory to increase the core doesn't work. I've gone down to 200 on the memory, literally cannot get past +30 on the core (I got the superclocked 4GB version from EVGA, probably why). Any input is appreciated.
> 
> tl;dr 770 wants to heat up to places it's never been on games it hasn't gotten that hot on before. What gives?


mem clock does use lot of voltage.


----------



## jamarns

Hi guys, so I tried installing one of the custom bios configurations for my Asus GTX770. Now with the original bios I can push the voltage up to 1.212 volts but after I installed the custom bios it wouldn't go over around 1.1 volts. I know that if I want to go over 1.212 I have to volt mod the card, but I should still be able to get up to 1.212 with the custom bios shouldn't I?


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## HitMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Hi guys, so I tried installing one of the custom bios configurations for my Asus GTX770. Now with the original bios I can push the voltage up to 1.212 volts but after I installed the custom bios it wouldn't go over around 1.1 volts. I know that if I want to go over 1.212 I have to volt mod the card, but I should still be able to get up to 1.212 with the custom bios shouldn't I?


you cant just flahs any bios
make sure you send your original bios to the modder to make a perfect one


----------



## jamarns

I picked up the bios that was on the first page of the thread that was specific to my model. So I should make a backup of the original bios on my video card and get that bios modded?


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## jamarns

Ok, thanks a lot =)


----------



## djthrottleboi

The plan cook up after getting a new 770 and bios modding it:


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The plan cook up after getting a new 770 and bios modding it:


Haha.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The plan cook up after getting a new 770 and bios modding it:


HAHAHA!


----------



## lucas.vulcan




----------



## volegradele




----------



## Nortt

Hey Folks!

I just wanted to flash my BIOS. I own a GIGABYTE GTX 770 Windforce 4GB and downloaded the modded ROM from the front page.
After flashing I restarted my computer and the resolution was set to default and Windows was trying to install the "new detected hardware".
After a minute a warning came up saying (sorry I forgot the exact words - it's late, I'm tired







) something about "not evga etc".
I rechecked the ROM I downloaded and it was the correct one.








What went wrong? I reflashed with my backup ROM, I''m good now, but I really want to try it again. Please help

Thanks,
Nortt


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## Nortt

Thank you for the quick reply ellessess!
Can I just copy the values from the downloaded ROM and paste them into my default ROM and save it with Kepler Tweaker and use it? Sounds legit, doesn't it?
Otherwise, I heard someone in these Forums will create personal, tweaked ROMs if you send him your original, may someone paste the link? I didn't find anything when using the search-function...


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nortt*
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply ellessess!
> Can I just copy the values from the downloaded ROM and paste them into my default ROM and save it with Kepler Tweaker and use it? Sounds legit, doesn't it?
> Otherwise, I heard someone in these Forums will create personal, tweaked ROMs if you send him your original, may someone paste the link? I didn't find anything when using the search-function...


yes you can.



> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> I did the same with mine, the front page VBIOS's are odd. You should really get a custom VBIOS made from your original backup ROM so that it will more likely be compatible with your card.


eh they have to have the same pci subsystem number. they aren't wrong bios'es but they have to have the exact card as those bios'es are from a card and there are like 4 or 5 editions of each card. the values can however be copied from one bios to another.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> That's why I didn't say they were wrong, just that they are odd xD


its really easy to mod these cards though so you could experiment if you want. take values from other bios'es. you have to mod the power table sometimes though and that is where many fail. the rails need to be modded to pull more as the pcie can definitely pull more.


----------



## ellessess

Removed


----------



## Shweller

Thanks guys for the numbers. The only thing oc'd in my loop is my cpu. Time to start oc'ing the cards and playing with fan speeds.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> I had a VBIOS made for me already but I might try taking your advice and making my own


definitely go for it. just dont go to extreme and you will always be able to flash to stock and start over. The best part about overclocking is saying dam i did a great ******* job but you cant say that if you aren't learning how to do it. and the way this works it will take a lot of time modding, testing, modding, testing, back to stock start over, modding ,testing, etc. this is the fun in it. you can set that bios aside that was made for you save it and mod a stock one and try it and when you get tired of modding go back to the one that was made for you. I have oc'ed everything in my system and i am now happier because i have learned how to do tons in a very short amount of time(took a lot of reasoning and that helped me learn faster) and i now help many others with what i have learned. dont be afraid to jump in long story short as you can ussually recover almost anything(though it can be with a loss sometimes).


----------



## vilius572

Does someone know if I can flash Zotac gtx 770 AMP! bios to orginal Zotac gtx 770?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Does someone know if I can flash Zotac gtx 770 AMP! bios to orginal Zotac gtx 770?


depends on the pci subsystems and if they like each other.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> I had a VBIOS made for me already but I might try taking your advice and making my own


definitely go for it. just dont go to extreme and you will always be able to flash to stock and start over. The best part about overclocking is saying man, i did a great job but you cant say that if you aren't learning how to do it. and the way this works it will take a lot of time modding, testing, modding, testing, back to stock start over, modding ,testing, etc. this is the fun in it. you can set that bios aside that was made for you save it and mod a stock one and try it and when you get tired of modding go back to the one that was made for you. I have oc'ed everything in my system and i am now happier because i have learned how to do tons in a very short amount of time(took a lot of reasoning and that helped me learn faster) and i now help many others with what i have learned. dont be afraid to jump in long story short as you can ussually recover almost anything(though it can be with a loss sometimes).


----------



## rubenmartin

Guys anyone there unlocked voltage of asus 770 dc2?


----------



## Nephalem

What would be a decent score to get with 3DMark on a Gigabyte GTX 770 4GB OC edition? I am thinking of trying it when I get my new MoBo (so that I have a PCIe 3.0 slot not 2.0) and I would like to know what it should get.


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> Guys anyone there unlocked voltage of asus 770 dc2?


You need to modify the PCB to unlock voltage on the Asus DCU cards.


----------



## buffnerd

I finally have a bios that allows for MSI Afterburner to adjust > 12 on the core voltage. However, GPUz does not register the voltage changes and I still have 1.2v.

Card is an EVGA 770 with Dual bios (2gb)

or this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130946

How can I test voltage on card with a DMM just to be sure? I read somewhere that voltage might actually be increasing but GPUz does not register.


----------



## Yungbenny911

GPU-Z.0.7.7 should support any voltage changes. Try to use that one of you are not already using it.


----------



## KenjiS

So quick question, was just digging around in my spare parts box to see if i could find my SLI bridge and i think i did.. Crossfire doesnt use a bridge right?

It fit on the SLI connector of my GTX570 so im assuming its probubly it, but i just wanted to double check


----------



## marcgarcia322

does anyone know how to get to the voltage working in afterburner on EVGA 770 with Dual bios (2gb)


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> does anyone know how to get to the voltage working in afterburner on EVGA 770 with Dual bios (2gb)


Thanks. What he said. Same question


----------



## Threx

Having trouble flashing my MSI 770 Gaming

I saved my bios via GPU-Z, then had it modded to unlock voltage to 1.212 and power to 300.

Then I downloaded ezflash from the original post in this thread, unzipped it and put all the files into the same folder (which is on my desktop). I then put my modded bios in that folder and renamed it to x.rom. Then I started up cmd and navigated to that folder, then I did:

nvflash --protectoff

then

nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom

Then it proceeded to flash my card, and after a few seconds it was done.

But I started up GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner but GPU-Z still reports max voltage at 1.188 while AB doesn't show my voltage even if in the settings I already checked the options Unlock Voltage Control and Unlock Voltage Monitoring.

Any ideas?


----------



## Youown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Having trouble flashing my MSI 770 Gaming
> 
> I saved my bios via GPU-Z, then had it modded to unlock voltage to 1.212 and power to 300.
> 
> Then I downloaded ezflash from the original post in this thread, unzipped it and put all the files into the same folder (which is on my desktop). I then put my modded bios in that folder and renamed it to x.rom. Then I started up cmd and navigated to that folder, then I did:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> then
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom
> 
> Then it proceeded to flash my card, and after a few seconds it was done.
> 
> But I started up GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner but GPU-Z still reports max voltage at 1.188 while AB doesn't show my voltage even if in the settings I already checked the options Unlock Voltage Control and Unlock Voltage Monitoring.
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you run a benchmark to see if the voltage was changing? I used EVGA precision to get to 1.212 volts and when not rendering a game my voltage will rest at 1.xxx (not sure). Goes back to 1.212 whenever I'm playing a game, works like a charm.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youown*
> 
> Did you run a benchmark to see if the voltage was changing? I used EVGA precision to get to 1.212 volts and when not rendering a game my voltage will rest at 1.xxx (not sure). Goes back to 1.212 whenever I'm playing a game, works like a charm.


Tried that. Still 1.188v


----------



## buffnerd

Mine tops out at 1.2v. Same thing you mention Threx.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Having trouble flashing my MSI 770 Gaming
> 
> I saved my bios via GPU-Z, then had it modded to unlock voltage to 1.212 and power to 300.
> 
> Then I downloaded ezflash from the original post in this thread, unzipped it and put all the files into the same folder (which is on my desktop). I then put my modded bios in that folder and renamed it to x.rom. Then I started up cmd and navigated to that folder, then I did:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> then
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom
> 
> Then it proceeded to flash my card, and after a few seconds it was done.
> 
> But I started up GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner but GPU-Z still reports max voltage at 1.188 while AB doesn't show my voltage even if in the settings I already checked the options Unlock Voltage Control and Unlock Voltage Monitoring.
> 
> Any ideas?


You didn't say anything about restarting your computer....







. If you did then recheck your bios file to make sure it's set to 1.212mv with this tool....

Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.zip 94k .zip file


----------



## BenJaminJr

I got a custom bios made for my asus 770 with the voltage set to .21, but I've only gone from 1306mhz to 1320mhz. Is there more needed to be done?


----------



## 51L4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Having trouble flashing my MSI 770 Gaming
> 
> I saved my bios via GPU-Z, then had it modded to unlock voltage to 1.212 and power to 300.
> 
> Then I downloaded ezflash from the original post in this thread, unzipped it and put all the files into the same folder (which is on my desktop). I then put my modded bios in that folder and renamed it to x.rom. Then I started up cmd and navigated to that folder, then I did:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> then
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 x.rom
> 
> Then it proceeded to flash my card, and after a few seconds it was done.
> 
> But I started up GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner but GPU-Z still reports max voltage at 1.188 while AB doesn't show my voltage even if in the settings I already checked the options Unlock Voltage Control and Unlock Voltage Monitoring.
> 
> Any ideas?


ive had this problem before, I grabbed a updated bios from the website and my volts went to 1.212..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> I got a custom bios made for my asus 770 with the voltage set to .21, but I've only gone from 1306mhz to 1320mhz. Is there more needed to be done?


Thats about all you can do without doing a hardware mod. Really the bios wasnt needed since you can get the extra voltage without it. 1.200 stock, 1.212v by clicking the extra volt option on the gpu tuner software. 1300mhz+ is really good.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You didn't say anything about restarting your computer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you did then recheck your bios file to make sure it's set to 1.212mv with this tool....
> 
> Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.zip 94k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *51L4*
> 
> ive had this problem before, I grabbed a updated bios from the website and my volts went to 1.212..


Yeah I did restart my computer.









I did check the voltage using kbt both versions 1.25 and 1.27. I actually did all my bios modding and flashing for my 660 using kbt 1.25, but I wasn't sure if it was compatible with the 700 series so I downloaded 1.27 but the interface was much more confusing than 1.25 with all the power options, so I went ahead and let Cyclops unlock my voltage and power for me since I didn't want to risk screwing up the bios.

Kbt reports my voltage at 1.212 and power at 300.

I went ahead and downloaded MSI AB 3 beta 19 (was using the latest final version prior to this, I think it was 2.3.1) and now my voltage can be scaled to 1.212







(actually, it won't let me set my voltage to anything in between, it's either default voltage or straight to 1.212v.

However, my power limit is still stuck at 111%. It won't let me go up to 150%. Any ideas?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellessess*
> 
> I had a VBIOS made for me already but I might try taking your advice and making my own


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Yeah I did restart my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did check the voltage using kbt both versions 1.25 and 1.27. I actually did all my bios modding and flashing for my 660 using kbt 1.25, but I wasn't sure if it was compatible with the 700 series so I downloaded 1.27 but the interface was much more confusing than 1.25 with all the power options, so I went ahead and let Cyclops unlock my voltage and power for me since I didn't want to risk screwing up the bios.
> 
> Kbt reports my voltage at 1.212 and power at 300.
> 
> I went ahead and downloaded MSI AB 3 beta 19 (was using the latest final version prior to this, I think it was 2.3.1) and now my voltage can be scaled to 1.212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (actually, it won't let me set my voltage to anything in between, it's either default voltage or straight to 1.212v.
> 
> However, my power limit is still stuck at 111%. It won't let me go up to 150%. Any ideas?


if he did your bios like i do them you are probably at 140% power limit. he probably did it in the bios so you dont have to adjust it.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if he did your bios like i do them you are probably at 140% power limit. he probably did it in the bios so you dont have to adjust it.


Oh yeah, I completely forgot about that.









I just checked the bios again and indeed both the "Def (mW)" and "Max (mW)" are set to 300,000. (I'm assuming Def means default).

But then what happens when I adjust the power limit in AB from 100 to 111? It does nothing?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Oh yeah, I completely forgot about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the bios again and indeed both the "Def (mW)" and "Max (mW)" are set to 300,000. (I'm assuming Def means default).
> 
> But then what happens when I adjust the power limit in AB from 100 to 111? It does nothing?


at 100% you are already at 300w so its pointless to adjust it. as it will do nothing.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> at 100% you are already at 300w so its pointless to adjust it. as it will do nothing.


Got it, thanks.









One more question, on the OSD if the power draw says 90%, does that mean 90% of the original ~200W or 90% of the new 300W limit?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Got it, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more question, on the OSD if the power draw says 90%, does that mean 90% of the original ~200W or 90% of the new 300W limit?


90% of the new limit.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Got it, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more question, on the OSD if the power draw says 90%, does that mean 90% of the original ~200W or 90% of the new 300W limit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 90% of the new limit.


Actually I think its still 90% of the old limit and when it uses more than the original max, it just keeps reading higher. When I mod my bios the percentage never changes from what original was except it will climb higher.

I base that opinion on my experience with high voltage. Say stock bios I think my real max voltage before it throttled was 1.400v, well modding the bios but still leaving the power target at 110% (max on asus at least) I still throttled, it wasnt until I went higher in percentage that the voltage wouldnt throttle.

Honestly modding the power target will not do anything for you unless your maxing out the stock limit with the voltage you already have. Thats my experience on 2 gtx770's and 2 gtx670s.

edit:

I think the only exception MIGHT be is you mess with the middle number and not the peak one. Still though, unless your maxing the stock power target, there isnt a need for more. Currently I am on 1.33v on the stock bios and peak around 90% on bf4 BUT each gpu core will pull a different amount so someone else might need a modded bios for even 1.25v


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Actually I think its still 90% of the old limit and when it uses more than the original max, it just keeps reading higher. When I mod my bios the percentage never changes from what original was except it will climb higher.
> 
> I base that opinion on my experience with high voltage. Say stock bios I think my real max voltage before it throttled was 1.400v, well modding the bios but still leaving the power target at 110% (max on asus at least) I still throttled, it wasnt until I went higher in percentage that the voltage wouldnt throttle.
> 
> Honestly modding the power target will not do anything for you unless your maxing out the stock limit with the voltage you already have. Thats my experience on 2 gtx770's and 2 gtx670s.
> 
> edit:
> 
> I think the only exception MIGHT be is you mess with the middle number and not the peak one. Still though, unless your maxing the stock power target, there isnt a need for more. Currently I am on 1.33v on the stock bios and peak around 90% on bf4 BUT each gpu core will pull a different amount so someone else might need a modded bios for even 1.25v


in this case it is the new number as the tdp default value has been changed so it reads what the default value is and calculates based off that number. i never increase the power limit without the tdp and always increase the default value as i dont want to leave it to a oc software to apply the voltage lift.


----------



## kangk81

This was as far as I could get without BIOS mod.





Anything thing more that +50 on GPU clock crashes and the max memory clock I went was +793MHz but it was a little unstable. so I dropped it down to +746


----------



## valkeriefire

Hello 770 owners. I currently own 2 Gtx Titans in SLi under water, but I want a rig that is more portable. My current rig weights a ton, so I'm considering selling my stuff and getting a Prodigy MATX build with SlI 770 4gb. Does anyone have an experience with the difference. Between these 2 gpu setups? I game at 1440p, and as far as my math can figure, I'd loose about 35%, but the Titans are so over powered, I should still be over 60fps in every game I play, and I'll be able to save quite a bit of money too.

If I did go through with it, which 770 4gb should I get?


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Hello 770 owners. I currently own 2 Gtx Titans in SLi under water, but I want a rig that is more portable. My current rig weights a ton, so I'm considering selling my stuff and getting a Prodigy MATX build with SlI 770 4gb. Does anyone have an experience with the difference. Between these 2 gpu setups? I game at 1440p, and as far as my math can figure, I'd loose about 35%, but the Titans are so over powered, I should still be over 60fps in every game I play, and I'll be able to save quite a bit of money too.
> 
> If I did go through with it, which 770 4gb should I get?


Why not just keep one titan?


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> Why not just keep one titan?


I thought about that but I can sell a Titan with a block for $700, and I have $100 in EVGA bucks so I can get SLi 770 4GB for $700, and they would be more powerful than a single Titan.


----------



## buffnerd

Any ideas here? Using afterburner and the one tool (always forget the name) I can adjust the voltage finally. GPUz doesn't show any changes.


----------



## vilius572

Here is my Zotac GTX 770 2GB with bios from amp version. It's also little bit overclocked. Driver is 337.50 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2874154


----------



## giltyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I thought about that but I can sell a Titan with a block for $700, and I have $100 in EVGA bucks so I can get SLi 770 4GB for $700, and they would be more powerful than a single Titan.


To keep it simple I would go for a single GTX 780ti in a small form build


----------



## hasukka

Is anyone experiencing some weird performance & microstuttering issues with GTX 770 in CS:GO? I recently bought one and I get much less fps than I did with my HD 7870.
While playing deathmatch my fps runs around 180-380fps, depending on how much people run around on my screen and what part of the map Im in.
Sometimes its even 180 without anyone in the screen looking at a random corner. Microstutters dont seem to be affected by this though, they seem to occur randomly.

I used to have 270+ with my HD 7870 without any sort of drops and the fps was much more stable without any microstuttering.

The problem doesnt seem to be CPU related, since I can only experience it with GTX 770. Tried a couple of Windows clean installs (w7/w8.1), different drivers, with/without overclocking the gpu, different nVidia control panel settings(f.e. "Prefer maximum performance" for the power saving setting).

Windows 7 works better. Minimum fps ~20 more than on Windows 8.1



GPU load seems to be somewhat random, it dips to 4-8% sometimes like seen in the image. Sometimes it dips more, sometimes less, but never no more than 8-9 lines record those dips when looking at the full screen log file.

The problem only exists with CS:GO for now, no fps problems in BF4 or BF3.

Running on:
i5 4670K @ 4.4ghz
8gb 1333mhz ddr3
MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC 2gb
2x SSD (cs go installed on one)
1x HDD
55W XFX Core Edition


----------



## buffnerd

Still having issues and could really use some help.

MSI Afterburner finally opened up with Rbby258 but changes are not seen on MSI AB gpu voltage or GPUz voltage.

The ri3 and ri4 come back as invalid.

Using the evga 770 superclocked dual bios. At a loss right now. Any more assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Max GPU voltage is 1.2v. Nothing is changing that number regardless of the voltage I put into MSI AB.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Still having issues and could really use some help.
> 
> MSI Afterburner finally opened up with Rbby258 but changes are not seen on MSI AB gpu voltage or GPUz voltage.
> 
> The ri3 and ri4 come back as invalid.
> 
> Using the evga 770 superclocked dual bios. At a loss right now. Any more assistance will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Max GPU voltage is 1.2v. Nothing is changing that number regardless of the voltage I put into MSI AB.


Have you tried seeing if you can OC higher? I thought I saw something once with that where the reported voltage displayed doesnt change visually but it actually changes it. I cant really help though since that method never worked on my asus card due to the voltage regulator asus used.

@Yungbenny911
Do you have any tips for buffnerd?


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Have you tried seeing if you can OC higher? I thought I saw something once with that where the reported voltage displayed doesnt change visually but it actually changes it. I cant really help though since that method never worked on my asus card due to the voltage regulator asus used.
> 
> @Yungbenny911
> Do you have any tips for buffnerd?


Did not clock higher. In fact I usually clocked a tad lower. Temps never get above 65c.

Can I measure voltage from the PSU/gpu plug. I have a fancy Fluke DMM that I use for all my 12v installs in cars







love that thing.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Did not clock higher. In fact I usually clocked a tad lower. Temps never get above 65c.
> 
> Can I measure voltage from the PSU/gpu plug. I have a fancy Fluke DMM that I use for all my 12v installs in cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love that thing.


Measuring from the psu connector at the card wont tell you how much the core is getting since the on board voltage regulator controls it. There are ways to measure it with a meter but the msi gamer doesnt have test points that I know of which would be easy access. Some cards like the lightnings and asus dcii have test points though.


----------



## Youown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Is anyone experiencing some weird performance & microstuttering issues with GTX 770 in CS:GO? I recently bought one and I get much less fps than I did with my HD 7870.
> While playing deathmatch my fps runs around 180-380fps, depending on how much people run around on my screen and what part of the map Im in.
> Sometimes its even 180 without anyone in the screen looking at a random corner. Microstutters dont seem to be affected by this though, they seem to occur randomly.
> 
> I used to have 270+ with my HD 7870 without any sort of drops and the fps was much more stable without any microstuttering.
> 
> The problem doesnt seem to be CPU related, since I can only experience it with GTX 770. Tried a couple of Windows clean installs (w7/w8.1), different drivers, with/without overclocking the gpu, different nVidia control panel settings(f.e. "Prefer maximum performance" for the power saving setting).
> 
> Windows 7 works better. Minimum fps ~20 more than on Windows 8.1
> 
> 
> 
> GPU load seems to be somewhat random, it dips to 4-8% sometimes like seen in the image. Sometimes it dips more, sometimes less, but never no more than 8-9 lines record those dips when looking at the full screen log file.
> 
> The problem only exists with CS:GO for now, no fps problems in BF4 or BF3.
> 
> Running on:
> i5 4670K @ 4.4ghz
> 8gb 1333mhz ddr3
> MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr OC 2gb
> 2x SSD (cs go installed on one)
> 1x HDD
> 55W XFX Core Edition


I found your problem. A 55W PSU isn't going to support much of anything in your system.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youown*
> 
> I found your problem. A 55W PSU isn't going to support much of anything in your system.


rofl you know what he meant.


----------



## kbyte

Get a new 770 from RMA, comes with coil whine again. Is this common?


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Have you tried seeing if you can OC higher? I thought I saw something once with that where the reported voltage displayed doesnt change visually but it actually changes it. I cant really help though since that method never worked on my asus card due to the voltage regulator asus used.
> 
> @Yungbenny911
> Do you have any tips for buffnerd?


Would pulling it apart and checking the ram module help(I think that is what I check right)?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Would pulling it apart and checking the ram module help(I think that is what I check right)?


you dont have to pull it apart as gpu-z will tell you what ram you have


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you dont have to pull it apart as gpu-z will tell you what ram you have


djthrottleboi would you mod buffnerds bios to unlock the 1.212 voltage and raise the watts 300 to 350 , he is having trouble with the softmod as he keeps getting invalid ri3 and ri4 ,rbby258 shows NCP4206 but when you apply load voltage spikes to 1.3v then quickly returns to 1.2v . is it possible that rbby258 is dentifying the wrong chip if so do you know how to identify the right one , when i triied to look it up i couldn't find any reference to the chip so any help from you or anyone in the forum would be appreciated thanks and if this topic has been adressed earlier please direct to the appropriate page thanks again


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> djthrottleboi would you mod buffnerds bios to unlock the 1.212 voltage and raise the watts 300 to 350 , he is having trouble with the softmod as he keeps getting invalid ri3 and ri4 ,rbby258 shows NCP4206 but when you apply load voltage spikes to 1.3v then quickly returns to 1.2v . is it possible that rbby258 is dentifying the wrong chip if so do you know how to identify the right one , when i triied to look it up i couldn't find any reference to the chip so any help from you or anyone in the forum would be appreciated thanks and if this topic has been adressed earlier please direct to the appropriate page thanks again


#1 helper right here.

Thanks a million Marc.


----------



## snoball

Question for you guys.
My 770 is OC'd to a final boost clock of 1280 MHz and 8 GHz on the VRAM. It can pass 3DMarkVantage, Unigine Heaven & Valley, Tomb Raider, and Metro Last Light benchmarks without issue. I can also play these games free of issues.

HOWEVER

Battlefield 4 crashes consistently after about 15 minutes with some Direct X error. I never can read the window for the error though because the locked up BF4.exe covers it, I end up having to reboot when this happens.

Think it's because of the OC, or is it a driver issue. I'm using the 33750 beta.


----------



## marcgarcia322

have you triied ctrl-alt-delete choose task manager it should go back to windows with the ability to move the mouse so that you can close bf4 with the task manager then you should be able to read the error, alot of directx errors are directly related to the graphics card hope this helps . i have also eperienced directX failures with bf4 you might want to take a closer look on gpu temps and check to make sure AB is running before you launch bf4


----------



## snoball

AB is running for sure, I watch temps on a second display. Nothing gets over 75 C. As for the Task Manager thing, the exe refuses to quit even by killing the process. It's as close to a full system lock as possible without actually needing to use the reset button.


----------



## marcgarcia322

i dont know then thats how i was able to read mine, when it happened to me i upgraded to the newest beta driver clean install i dont know if you are using a ssd drive or if you have your game files on the ssd , because some ssd's do not like to be stressed or they start dropping files game files should be installed on hdd


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> djthrottleboi would you mod buffnerds bios to unlock the 1.212 voltage and raise the watts 300 to 350 , he is having trouble with the softmod as he keeps getting invalid ri3 and ri4 ,rbby258 shows NCP4206 but when you apply load voltage spikes to 1.3v then quickly returns to 1.2v . is it possible that rbby258 is dentifying the wrong chip if so do you know how to identify the right one , when i triied to look it up i couldn't find any reference to the chip so any help from you or anyone in the forum would be appreciated thanks and if this topic has been adressed earlier please direct to the appropriate page thanks again


with the rbby he has to check to see if he uses the 3 or the 4 as the 3 works for the 4 too. i will mod his bios when i get out of elder scrolls online. he has to upload it on here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Question for you guys.
> My 770 is OC'd to a final boost clock of 1280 MHz and 8 GHz on the VRAM. It can pass 3DMarkVantage, Unigine Heaven & Valley, Tomb Raider, and Metro Last Light benchmarks without issue. I can also play these games free of issues.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> Battlefield 4 crashes consistently after about 15 minutes with some Direct X error. I never can read the window for the error though because the locked up BF4.exe covers it, I end up having to reboot when this happens.
> 
> Think it's because of the OC, or is it a driver issue. I'm using the 33750 beta.


go flyers. but you should bring your oc don a bit for bf4 as its a heavy on gpu game.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Still having issues and could really use some help.
> 
> MSI Afterburner finally opened up with Rbby258 but changes are not seen on MSI AB gpu voltage or GPUz voltage.
> 
> The ri3 and ri4 come back as invalid.
> 
> Using the evga 770 superclocked dual bios. At a loss right now. Any more assistance will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Max GPU voltage is 1.2v. Nothing is changing that number regardless of the voltage I put into MSI AB.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried seeing if you can OC higher? I thought I saw something once with that where the reported voltage displayed doesnt change visually but it actually changes it. I cant really help though since that method never worked on my asus card due to the voltage regulator asus used.
> 
> @Yungbenny911
> Do you have any tips for buffnerd?
Click to expand...

*Buffnerd*, are you sure you are using a tool compatible with the version of AB you have? I don't use Rbby's tool to volt-mod my GPU, so i don't really know much about his tool. This is the one i use with AB Beta19. CLICK HERE

You should give it a try, or contact Rbby himself to help you figure out what you are doing wrong.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Buffnerd*, are you sure you are using a tool compatible with the version of AB you have? I don't use Rbby's tool to volt-mod my GPU, so i don't really know much about his tool. This is the one i use with AB Beta19. CLICK HERE
> 
> You should give it a try, or contact Rbby himself to help you figure out what you are doing wrong.


too bad none of the softmods like pny and we cant go over 1212 even with the xlr8 version unless we hardmod.


----------



## marcgarcia322

the evga 770 superclocked uses the OnSemi NCP4206 voltage controller so the soft mod should work right http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/32288-evga-gtx-770-superclocked-acx-2gb-reviewed/32288-evga-gtx-770-superclocked-acx-2gb-reviewed?start=3 ok here is buffnerds bios

GK104-StockRomslot1.zip 123k .zip file
 thanks alot


----------



## MonarchX

Anybody finding GTX 770 to not be enough for 1080p gaming? I feel like it is now an entry-level card for any Ultra-level gaming with or even without 4x AA... Having it OC to 1280Mhz Core / 7400Mhz Memory barely helps...


----------



## Nephalem

Is it a 2GB or 4GB? I have a Gigabyte GTX 770 OC Windforce Edition 4GB and I can run Skyrim with near photo-realistic graphics at 45+ FPS at 1080p


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> the evga 770 superclocked uses the OnSemi NCP4206 voltage controller so the soft mod should work right http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/32288-evga-gtx-770-superclocked-acx-2gb-reviewed/32288-evga-gtx-770-superclocked-acx-2gb-reviewed?start=3 ok here is buffnerds bios
> 
> GK104-StockRomslot1.zip 123k .zip file
> thanks alot


 GK104-StockRomslot1.zip 246k .zip file
 he does not need to adjust the power limit or anything. just flash it restart and run it. 300w tdp and power limit is set to use it all in the bios. so no need to weak anything but the clocks.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK104-StockRomslot1.zip 246k .zip file
> he does not need to adjust the power limit or anything. just flash it restart and run it. 300w tdp and power limit is set to use it all in the bios. so no need to weak anything but the clocks.


Going to try that right now. Sorry about the delay, tuesday and wednesday are my super long days and I just got home.

Thank you Marc and DJ


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Anybody finding GTX 770 to not be enough for 1080p gaming? I feel like it is now an entry-level card for any Ultra-level gaming with or even without 4x AA... Having it OC to 1280Mhz Core / 7400Mhz Memory barely helps...


It depends on the amount of AA you would like to apply at 1080p. From my experience in crysis 3 at x8MSAA, a stock Titan gets about 40-43 FPS average on the first mission, and that's unplayable to me; mind you, we are talking about a thousand dollar GPU, so you can imagine what a 770 would get compared to that at x8MSAA. The Titan would have to be OC'ed higher than 1500Mhz to keep an average of 60 fps+ with x8MSAA. (basically 50% increase in fps, yes, that would take a lot of OC'ing on the core and memory)

You would honestly have to push your 770 to, or above 1372Mhz if you want it to feel like a great card for demanding games like crysis 3 on 1080p, but you still have to reduce AA to SMAA or FXAA in games of that category to maintain 60+ fps. Other games like NFS Most Wanted, Dirt 3, Slepping Dogs e.t.c. should play smoothly on the 770 at 1080p without sacrificing any noticeable visual setting ( for example, sleeping dog's Extreme AA setting is totally not needed and tanks the FPS severely)

If your GPU can be volt-modded to enable you get higher clock speeds, and you are skeptic about doing that, i can run some in-game benchmarks for you to show you the performance increase i get from 1280Mhz/1850Mhz to 1372Mhz or 1400Mhz/1954Mhz.


----------



## MonarchX

I have no water-cooling. This card is already volt modded to 1.21v or else it wouldn't even get up to 1280Mhz. Its actually a GTX 680 flashed with volt-modded GTX 770 BIOS of the same brand. It worked really well - I can now select Boosting based on temperature instead of power, so none of that 70C throttling occurs.

I stick with 4x MSAA if it is possible, but I have a 120Hz monitor, so anything below 60fps looks choppy, lol! BF4 plays fine, but there are occasional slow downs. I am also looking towards the future, even though it would make more sense to wait and see what new cards are going to show up at the end of 2014 instead of buying a super-card right now! For 60+ FPS, GTX 780 non-Ti is a minimum IMHO, but going from 770 to non-Ti 780 makes little sense as its only about a 20% increase, while getting a 780 Ti would be almost a 50% increase and would get me those FPS!


----------



## buffnerd

I am not having any luck at all with this and now I am getting "msi afterburner cannot connect to update server"

Guessing MSI must be down.
I'll try again in the morning but still getting invalid on both ri3 and ri4.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> I am not having any luck at all with this and now I am getting "msi afterburner cannot connect to update server"
> 
> Guessing MSI must be down.
> I'll try again in the morning but still getting invalid on both ri3 and ri4.


you dont need msi i modded the bios and the card has a lot more room to oc now as you can reach 300w all you have to do is oc the core clock and the mem clock. no need to increase voltage or power limit. hopefully you flashed the 770newmod.rom file.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I have no water-cooling. This card is already volt modded to 1.21v or else it wouldn't even get up to 1280Mhz. Its actually a GTX 680 flashed with volt-modded GTX 770 BIOS of the same brand.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cnt
> 
> 
> 
> It worked really well - I can now select Boosting based on temperature instead of power, so none of that 70C throttling occurs.
> 
> I stick with 4x MSAA if it is possible, but I have a 120Hz monitor, so anything below 60fps looks choppy, lol! BF4 plays fine, but there are occasional slow downs. I am also looking towards the future, even though it would make more sense to wait and see what new cards are going to show up at the end of 2014 instead of buying a super-card right now! For 60+ FPS, GTX 780 non-Ti is a minimum IMHO, but going from 770 to non-Ti 780 makes little sense as its only about a 20% increase, while getting a 780 Ti would be almost a 50% increase and would get me those FPS!


Oh now i see, your GPU is a GTX 680, and i'm not sure if you are allowed here







... Just kidding







. 770's on average clock higher than 680's, both on the core and memory. They're basically binned 680's with faster memory. On air cooling, my 770's (3 i originally bought) @ 1.212mv all did 1346Mhz on the core, and one can go as high as 2028Mhz on the memory clock (8112Mhz effective mem clock).

It takes 1.360mv to get my top 770 to 1476Mhz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If i were you, i would use adaptive V-sync (half refresh rate) in games i know would normally average at 50fps+ to make the game look more fluid. Allowing the game to go up to 100+ fps in less demanding areas would make you know what you are missing, but if you set it to constantly play at 60 fps MAX, you would not really be able to tell a difference when it goes down to 50, compared to how noticeable it would be when it goes as high as 100 and drops to 50.

I'll be waiting for Maxwell GPU's, or 780ti SLI would be my next upgrade, but i doubt i would be getting GK110 at all.


----------



## marcgarcia322

with afterburner you need to delete the profile folder in the program folder before you reinstall afterburner because afterburner doesnt replace it when you reinstall it continues to use the same profile even after uninstalling afterburner if your go to the profile folder in the program files it will still be there it has to be manaully deleted so that afterburner can start from scratch that should clear the error

right click ab icon --select open file location - delete profile folder


----------



## Brandogg255

I recently picked up a ASUS GTX 770 OC and i cant push it to far and the voltage is stuck? I heard you can overvolt it but don't know how. Also is my chip a good chip if i can get this far and its stable.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandogg255*
> 
> I recently picked up a ASUS GTX 770 OC and i cant push it to far and the voltage is stuck? I heard you can overvolt it but don't know how. Also is my chip a good chip if i can get this far and its stable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nvidia's GK104, 106, 107, and 110 Kepler architectures are all voltage locked by default, except for special editions like the MSI Lightning, and EVGA classified (mostly 50$ higher than other versions on average).

The Asus DCU II GTX 770 does not currently support software voltage modification, but it can be hotwired. CLICK HERE to read about it. It was done on a GTX 680, but it should also be the same process for a 770.

Your 770 is not bad, but you might not be one of the silicon lottery winners if 1224Mhz is the max stable clock you can get your 770 @ 1.212mv. Have you tried going above that? Do you get driver stopped working message when you go above that in games?

Don't use Heaven 4.0 to test for stability. That software is just a mess and can even crash at stock clocks lol. Happened to me


----------



## Brandogg255

I have been able to go 1250Mhz and be stable @ 1.2V when im in games like crysis 3 and battlefield 4. The gpu doesnt go above 1.2V, when i do the +12mv it doesnt change the voltage at all.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandogg255*
> 
> I have been able to go 1250Mhz and be stable @ 1.2V when im in games like crysis 3 and battlefield 4. The gpu doesnt go above 1.2V, when i do the +12mv it doesnt change the voltage at all.


Go to the first post and read the guide on how to flash your GPU with a modded BIOS, the modded bios should have 1.212mv.


----------



## Brandogg255

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Go to the first post and read the guide on how to flash your GPU with a modded BIOS, the modded bios should have 1.212mv.


I flashed my bios with the asus one and my voltage it still stuck at the 1.2V. My power limit goes all the way up to 150% but the voltage it still stuck?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandogg255*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Go to the first post and read the guide on how to flash your GPU with a modded BIOS, the modded bios should have 1.212mv.
> 
> 
> 
> I flashed my bios with the asus one and my voltage it still stuck at the 1.2V. My power limit goes all the way up to 150% but the voltage it still stuck?
Click to expand...

Use MSI AB and check the monitoring section to see if your voltage shows 1.212mv. You can also use this tool to manually tweak your BIOS settings.

Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.zip 94k .zip file


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you dont need msi i modded the bios and the card has a lot more room to oc now as you can reach 300w all you have to do is oc the core clock and the mem clock. no need to increase voltage or power limit. hopefully you flashed the 770newmod.rom file.


Flashed the one you gave me and didn't go further than looking at gpuz. Going to play with it right now.

Thanks DJ


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Flashed the one you gave me and didn't go further than looking at gpuz. Going to play with it right now.
> 
> Thanks DJ


let me know how it reacts and i can definitely remod it if it has any issues.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me know how it reacts and i can definitely remod it if it has any issues.


Tried it real quick this morning after the gym.
No dice. I am beginning to think this is a haunted card.
If it makes any difference this is the EVGA 770 SC with dual bios. I have it set to the second bios to do all my playing.
Nothing shows more than 1.2v.

Decided to take your advice and try to bring up the Core Clock. The norm has been +30 to maybe +35. Got about the same results with the updated bios.

Maybe I am missing something in the steps. Should I ditch Heaven for Valley or just use 3dmark11. Thinking Heaven hates me.

Any chance I can turn off the BOOST? Makes it hard to determine where I should be.


----------



## marcgarcia322

how dose it react with 3dmark are you able to clock higher, heaven for me was a bit to extreme for me even core clocks at almost stock were crashing but 3dmark i am more able to determine better if its stable or not . this could be part of the problem maybe throw the clocks up a little and check with 3dmark i think you might have better results i run my card stock +75core and +100mem and it can go +115core and +275 mem stock with 3dmark stock without modding but with heaven only +30-+35core any higher crash


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Tried it real quick this morning after the gym.
> No dice. I am beginning to think this is a haunted card.
> If it makes any difference this is the EVGA 770 SC with dual bios. I have it set to the second bios to do all my playing.
> Nothing shows more than 1.2v.
> 
> Decided to take your advice and try to bring up the Core Clock. The norm has been +30 to maybe +35. Got about the same results with the updated bios.
> 
> Maybe I am missing something in the steps. Should I ditch Heaven for Valley or just use 3dmark11. Thinking Heaven hates me.
> 
> Any chance I can turn off the BOOST? Makes it hard to determine where I should be.


i can disable boost but tell me what your clocks are. you should also try oc'ing the mem clock as the 770's have headroom on the mem clock and they cap out the core usually.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> how dose it react with 3dmark are you able to clock higher, heaven for me was a bit to extreme for me even core clocks at almost stock were crashing but 3dmark i am more able to determine better if its stable or not . this could be part of the problem maybe throw the clocks up a little and check with 3dmark i think you might have better results i run my card stock +75core and +100mem and it can go +115core and +275 mem stock with 3dmark stock without modding but with heaven only +30-+35core any higher crash


Ill check tonight when I get home but the last part +30 is the max with heaven. Damn thing locks up my computer real quick at anything over +30.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Ill check tonight when I get home but the last part +30 is the max with heaven. Damn thing locks up my computer real quick at anything over +30.


thats fine as the mem clock will make up for that. i upped mem clock voltage so you should be able to get somewhere with it.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i can disable boost but tell me what your clocks are. you should also try oc'ing the mem clock as the 770's have headroom on the mem clock and they cap out the core usually.


I have been successful to a mix of +30 / +125 before it crashes in heaven. I think stock was 1111 / 7010, bringing me up to 1141 and 7070(it goes up by half the adjustment right?).

The +30 is about the max I can go with core clock by itself. I want to say I got up to over 200 and inched to 300 on the memory without anything adjusted on the core clock.

Ill play tonight with 3d mark 11 when I get home. Just wish I had a way of actually seeing the adjustment of voltage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> I have been successful to a mix of +30 / +125 before it crashes in heaven. I think stock was 1111 / 7010, bringing me up to 1141 and 7070(it goes up by half the adjustment right?).
> 
> The +30 is about the max I can go with core clock by itself. I want to say I got up to over 200 and inched to 300 on the memory without anything adjusted on the core clock.
> 
> Ill play tonight with 3d mark 11 when I get home. Just wish I had a way of actually seeing the adjustment of voltage.


you should reach 7200+ easily i am looking at a major increase. i am running 1930 on mem but i think you may get higher than i am. yours is modded just like mine.


----------



## buffnerd

Just use the bios you send me and dont worry at all about gpu voltage right?

If you could disable the boost it would be cool. Not exactly sure how boost works but its making for what I would call inconsistent data findings.


----------



## Mackem

Guys I was looking at replacing my artifacting R9 280X with an EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX but was wondering if anyone has this card and has issues with games like League of Legends?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Just use the bios you send me and dont worry at all about gpu voltage right?
> 
> If you could disable the boost it would be cool. Not exactly sure how boost works but its making for what I would call inconsistent data findings.


 GK104-StockRomslot1.zip 368k .zip file
 all three bios. the stock one and the modded one with and without boost.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Guys I was looking at replacing my artifacting R9 280X with an EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX but was wondering if anyone has this card and has issues with games like League of Legends?


wouldn't know i haven't played that game. but that game is not graphically challenging like battlefield4 so it should work excellently.


----------



## snoball

What's the highest you guys been able to get stable in BF4. I was running 1280/8000 (+120/+500) fine in every but hell, BF4 is a nightmare. I rolled as far back as +50/+250 (I dont remember what this clocked at) and it STILL crashes. I just roll it to stock for BF4 now and it runs fine.

I have the Asus DCII OC card.

For reference purposes, the +120/+500 is stable for Heaven, Valley, Metro LL, 3dMark Vantage. I even let the Unigine programs sit there and loop some time (30ish minutes) and it was fine. It just doesn't like BF4.

Also regarding clock speeds. When I run the 1280 Mhz clock that's what MSI AB reports as the speed, however, Unigine claims I'm clocking ~1330 Mhz, what's up with that?

Using GPUz it maxes at 1280, regardless of stability, the card won't clock higher.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK104-StockRomslot1.zip 368k .zip file
> all three bios. the stock one and the modded one with and without boost.
> wouldn't know i haven't played that game. but that game is not graphically challenging like battlefield4 so it should work excellently.


I am about ready to give up. Nothing seems to be working at all or its 100% user error.

got up to +50 on core clock using 3dmark 11 on extreme 1080p setting

graphic score 3628
Physics score 8409
Combined score 4278

Stock rom you gave me was
3539
8363
4205


----------



## marcgarcia322

how did it run on normal settings thats important extreme slams it pretty hard 10 times harder than most games i think when triing to see how high it will clock it should be done normal settings first , its kinda like lifting you dont start with heaviest weight you start with a weight that's right for you or normal because i think your card will go higher without extreme being checked because you are triing to find its limits, firestrike is pretty intense already now that you know your extreme setting now you just need see the normal setting so you know its limitations and ab will let you see your core clock under monitoring scroll the slider choose gpu core clock then go to the bottom of that window check the box show in on-screen display click ok (3rd box from bottom)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> I am about ready to give up. Nothing seems to be working at all or its 100% user error.
> 
> got up to +50 on core clock using 3dmark 11 on extreme 1080p setting
> 
> graphic score 3628
> Physics score 8409
> Combined score 4278
> 
> Stock rom you gave me was
> 3539
> 8363
> 4205


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> how did it run on normal settings thats important extreme slams it pretty hard 10 times harder than most games i think when triing to see how high it will clock it should be done normal settings first , its kinda like lifting you dont start with heaviest weight you start with a weight that's right for you or normal because i think your card will go higher without extreme being checked because you are triing to find its limits, firestrike is pretty intense already now that you know your extreme setting now you just need see the normal setting so you know its limitations and ab will let you see your core clock under monitoring scroll the slider choose gpu core clock then go to the bottom of that window check the box show in on-screen display click ok (3rd box from bottom)


t6ha5ts indeed what it is. its the extreme settings that are harsh even for a 770. only the 780 and 780ti can breeze those tests.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK104-StockRomslot1.zip 368k .zip file
> all three bios. the stock one and the modded one with and without boost.
> wouldn't know i haven't played that game. but that game is not graphically challenging like battlefield4 so it should work excellently.
> 
> 
> 
> I am about ready to give up. Nothing seems to be working at all or its 100% user error.
> 
> got up to +50 on core clock using 3dmark 11 on extreme 1080p setting
> 
> graphic score 3628
> Physics score 8409
> Combined score 4278
> 
> Stock rom you gave me was
> 3539
> 8363
> 4205
Click to expand...

I am running its older brother a GTX680 Classified and noticed a massive FPS drop when I upgraded the Future Mark System Info to I think 4.26 from 4.25 (not sure of those numbers) but nothing changed on my system and my FPSS got chopped in half literally so don't give up I think it is futuremark being messed up I could show you my results if you need to see them but I could not figure out why I lost so much and that is the only thing different. But outside of benchmarks my card is just plowing through every game perfectly. So keep in mind benchmarks are not the tell all tail they are cool and help find a stable overclock but do not put all your faith in their scores


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> how did it run on normal settings thats important extreme slams it pretty hard 10 times harder than most games i think when triing to see how high it will clock it should be done normal settings first , its kinda like lifting you dont start with heaviest weight you start with a weight that's right for you or normal because i think your card will go higher without extreme being checked because you are triing to find its limits, firestrike is pretty intense already now that you know your extreme setting now you just need see the normal setting so you know its limitations and ab will let you see your core clock under monitoring scroll the slider choose gpu core clock then go to the bottom of that window check the box show in on-screen display click ok (3rd box from bottom)


OOPS. I'll have plenty of time tonight to tinker with it. When I did normal setting it was cruising right along. Went to extreme and I thought I was watching while one of those flashing fireworks was going off. So slow and choppy.

Again, thanks to everyone helping. New to a lot of this but I do want to learn.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> OOPS. I'll have plenty of time tonight to tinker with it. When I did normal setting it was cruising right along. Went to extreme and I thought I was watching while one of those flashing fireworks was going off. So slow and choppy.
> 
> Again, thanks to everyone helping. New to a lot of this but I do want to learn.


yea extreme is meant for sli and crossfire rigs really.


----------



## feznz

Anyone having trouble benching? try these drivers AKA NVidia Killers

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-320.49-whql-driver.html

my best benches were done with those


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Anyone having trouble benching? try these drivers AKA NVidia Killers
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-320.49-whql-driver.html
> 
> my best benches were done with those


i might give these a go. i'm trying to pull another gtx 770 but the guy doesn't want 2 660's and my ocz vertex 450 128gb ssd.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i might give these a go. i'm trying to pull another gtx 770 but the guy doesn't want 2 660's and my ocz vertex 450 128gb ssd.


Shouldn't 2 660's be better than a 770?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Shouldn't 2 660's be better than a 770?


they are but its a matter of money thing 2 660's and a ssd are worth more than a 770 as well but they aren't garaunteed to sell in the recipient traders eyes


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Anyone having trouble benching? try these drivers AKA NVidia Killers
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-320.49-whql-driver.html
> 
> my best benches were done with those


Ha yeah my best runs were on the EARLY 770 drivers too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> What's the highest you guys been able to get stable in BF4. I was running 1280/8000 (+120/+500) fine in every but hell, BF4 is a nightmare. I rolled as far back as +50/+250 (I dont remember what this clocked at) and it STILL crashes. I just roll it to stock for BF4 now and it runs fine.
> 
> I have the Asus DCII OC card.
> 
> For reference purposes, the +120/+500 is stable for Heaven, Valley, Metro LL, 3dMark Vantage. I even let the Unigine programs sit there and loop some time (30ish minutes) and it was fine. It just doesn't like BF4.
> 
> Also regarding clock speeds. When I run the 1280 Mhz clock that's what MSI AB reports as the speed, however, Unigine claims I'm clocking ~1330 Mhz, what's up with that?
> 
> Using GPUz it maxes at 1280, regardless of stability, the card won't clock higher.


Its probably your memory crashing, try playing with your overclock but memory at stock speed and see if that helps. Chances are your playing bf4 much longer than your benching sessions and the memory can get hot at 8000mhz.

As far as which is accurate, its msi afterburner. I think heaven/valley read off the bios table which isnt exactly what its clocked to at that time.


----------



## feznz

OOPs it was actually these Drivers here

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/62791/en-us


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they are but its a matter of money thing 2 660's and a ssd are worth more than a 770 as well but they aren't garaunteed to sell in the recipient traders eyes


My buddy just bought two 660's too. However, has nothing to trade. Maybe he should tri SLI


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> My buddy just bought two 660's too. However, has nothing to trade. Maybe he should tri SLI


sli is the best thing he can do. it trades blows with 780 and some almost catch the 780ti


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sli is the best thing he can do. it trades blows with 780 and some almost catch the 780ti


We are just talking two 660's right? Holy crap, thats amazing.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> We are just talking two 660's right? Holy crap, thats amazing.


yep but i have a 770 which i am dissappointed that my 660's were slaughtering it. so i want to trade the 660's for another one because of that performance from sli.


----------



## D-Dave

Has there been any consensus on what the "max" voltage for a water cooled GTX 770 should be for 24/7 usage?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> Has there been any consensus on what the "max" voltage for a water cooled GTX 770 should be for 24/7 usage?


Well I can tell you I have 64hrs on bf4 alone with an overvolt of at least 1.33v, Its hard to say but for a long time I was gaming at 1467mhz/1.395v (measured with fluke meter) but Im guessing halfway into bf4 I switched to 1.33v and 1424mhz to be more conservative since the difference is tiny in performance. Not to mention I have a lot of benching at 1.45+ volts with my highest score in valley coming in at 1.485-1.490v. That was all on the vrm's on air too, I had an h70 cooling the gpu for all of that madness and temps were about 49-52c gaming with some of the high voltage runs 58-60c.

I have been tempted to try the runs again since switching to the ek universal block since temps are 10c cooler but dont want to push my luck anymore than I already have. I will say I feel 110% safe at 1.33v and seems the card didnt mind gaming at 1.395v either but you know how all this goes, its run outside of spec so you never know.

Feznz has some over volting under his belt too....if it wasnt for his over volt adventures Im not sure I would have gone for it lol

edit:
64hrs on bf4 alone, dont know how many hours I played bf3 with an overvolt but I wouldnt be surprised if those hours at least count for 30hrs.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep but i have a 770 which i am dissappointed that my 660's were slaughtering it. so i want to trade the 660's for another one because of that performance from sli.


If only you had a p8z77-i mobo


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yea extreme is meant for sli and crossfire rigs really.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8240866 (stock)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8240877 (40/0)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8240884 (0/200)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8240889 (0/300)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8240920 (40/200)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8240925 (40/250)

Managed a max score on the last one of P10787.
I have no idea what the means.


----------



## DF is BUSY

jealous of you guys high overclocks. my windforce OC only gets around +50/+280. stock vbios, mind you.

sidenote; heaven benchmark is a real PITA


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8240866 (stock)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8240877 (40/0)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8240884 (0/200)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8240889 (0/300)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8240920 (40/200)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8240925 (40/250)
> 
> Managed a max score on the last one of P10787.
> I have no idea what the means.


that is excellent


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is excellent


Seriously. And this whole time I was being a butt.
Note that changing voltage did nothing. It was also on the 720p settings.


----------



## buffnerd

Well Titanfall wasn't have any part to do with that OC.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> Has there been any consensus on what the "max" voltage for a water cooled GTX 770 should be for 24/7 usage?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can tell you I have 64hrs on bf4 alone with an overvolt of at least 1.33v, Its hard to say but for a long time I was gaming at 1467mhz/1.395v (measured with fluke meter) but Im guessing halfway into bf4 I switched to 1.33v and 1424mhz to be more conservative since the difference is tiny in performance. Not to mention I have a lot of benching at 1.45+ volts with my highest score in valley coming in at 1.485-1.490v. That was all on the vrm's on air too, I had an h70 cooling the gpu for all of that madness and temps were about 49-52c gaming with some of the high voltage runs 58-60c.
> 
> I have been tempted to try the runs again since switching to the ek universal block since temps are 10c cooler but dont want to push my luck anymore than I already have. I will say I feel 110% safe at 1.33v and seems the card didnt mind gaming at 1.395v either but you know how all this goes, its run outside of spec so you never know.
> 
> Feznz has some over volting under his belt too....if it wasnt for his over volt adventures Im not sure I would have gone for it lol
> 
> edit:
> 64hrs on bf4 alone, dont know how many hours I played bf3 with an overvolt but I wouldnt be surprised if those hours at least count for 30hrs.
Click to expand...

Did you ever check your power draw from the wall? anything above 1.370mv in SLI results in power-throttling, and this also happens in single card runs. Maybe i should take out the second card? IDK lol, or it could be that my gaming 770's are not built to go past that.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Did you ever check your power draw from the wall? anything above 1.370mv in SLI results in power-throttling, and this also happens in single card runs. Maybe i should take out the second card? IDK lol, or it could be that my gaming 770's are not built to go past that.


I did a while ago from stock to 1.33 and think it was an extra 20 watts or something using a kill o watt meter. Need to see if I saved the pic.

I was able to hold a max of 1.480v-1.485v, 1.485 and higher throttled no matter the bios. Could have been vrm temp related. My 1515mhz run was a pain because it would throttle down to 1502mhz, I had to give it the least necessary voltage or it would throttle into the 149x MHz range.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Seriously. And this whole time I was being a butt.
> Note that changing voltage did nothing. It was also on the 720p settings.


this is a very common score for slightly oc'ed 770's. the only way to get higher than this without a classified or lightning is to hardmod. i will show you my score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8230912 and you have to remember nvidia uses lower clocks if its not their special cards. you may have a reference edition card. This is the pny xlr8 EE oc edition, which comes stock at 1202(boosts to 1306)/1800(7200 effective) and this is it at stock settings http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8181701 which means you are in the range and are doing very good.


----------



## itcharzherp

this is my list parts:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($104.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z87-G45 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card ($155.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed ATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ TigerDirect)
*Power Supply:* EVGA 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($109.99 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* Asus VG278HE 144Hz 27.0" Monitor ($372.99 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator Gaming Bundle Wired Gaming Keyboard w/Optical Mouse ($32.23 @ NCIX US)
*Speakers:* Logitech Z506 155W 5.1ch Speakers ($74.99 @ B&H)
*Total:* $1416.13
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-04-18 05:59 EDT-0400)_

i already chose 750 ti, because i saw videos on youtube laying BF4 nice, no obvious issues ..

My questions are:

1. should i buy 750 ti, and wait until 780 price go down ?

2. or should I buy 770 for more time ?


----------



## giltyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> this is my list parts:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($104.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z87-G45 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($84.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card ($155.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed ATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ TigerDirect)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($109.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Monitor:* Asus VG278HE 144Hz 27.0" Monitor ($372.99 @ Amazon)
> *Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator Gaming Bundle Wired Gaming Keyboard w/Optical Mouse ($32.23 @ NCIX US)
> *Speakers:* Logitech Z506 155W 5.1ch Speakers ($74.99 @ B&H)
> *Total:* $1416.13
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-04-18 05:59 EDT-0400)_
> 
> i already chose 750 ti, because i saw videos on youtube laying BF4 nice, no obvious issues ..
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. should i buy 750 ti, and wait until 780 price go down ?
> 
> 2. or should I buy 770 for more time ?


Personally I would put that 750ti in until I could get the 780(or better) since things change fast.
2nd option would be pick up a lightly used GTX 670 FTW as a bridge until the 780
Nice looking build you have got there!


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> this is my list parts:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($104.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z87-G45 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($84.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card ($155.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed ATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ TigerDirect)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($109.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Monitor:* Asus VG278HE 144Hz 27.0" Monitor ($372.99 @ Amazon)
> *Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator Gaming Bundle Wired Gaming Keyboard w/Optical Mouse ($32.23 @ NCIX US)
> *Speakers:* Logitech Z506 155W 5.1ch Speakers ($74.99 @ B&H)
> *Total:* $1416.13
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-04-18 05:59 EDT-0400)_
> 
> i already chose 750 ti, because i saw videos on youtube laying BF4 nice, no obvious issues ..
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. should i buy 750 ti, and wait until 780 price go down ?
> 
> 2. or should I buy 770 for more time ?


I have seen the 750ti close to 100.00 the past couple weeks. Check out slickdeals.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> this is my list parts:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($104.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z87-G45 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($84.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card ($155.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed ATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ TigerDirect)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($109.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Monitor:* Asus VG278HE 144Hz 27.0" Monitor ($372.99 @ Amazon)
> *Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator Gaming Bundle Wired Gaming Keyboard w/Optical Mouse ($32.23 @ NCIX US)
> *Speakers:* Logitech Z506 155W 5.1ch Speakers ($74.99 @ B&H)
> *Total:* $1416.13
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-04-18 05:59 EDT-0400)_
> 
> i already chose 750 ti, because i saw videos on youtube laying BF4 nice, no obvious issues ..
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. should i buy 750 ti, and wait until 780 price go down ?
> 
> 2. or should I buy 770 for more time ?


850 watts is MASSIVE overkill for one GTX 750 ti its overkill for anything less then 3 GTX 770/780 cards

550 watts is more then enough for any video card out there even the GTX 780 ti or the 290x its only if you overvolt/volt mod your video cards you need more power


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> Personally I would put that 750ti in until I could get the 780(or better) since things change fast.
> 2nd option would be pick up a lightly used GTX 670 FTW as a bridge until the 780
> Nice looking build you have got there!


so you think 780 possible to drop the price to $400?

for your experience about GPUs prices, do their prices changed from their release date or it's the same with little drop; for example, $40 or $50 decrease?

if the little drop is true, then it's better to buy the 770 for higher performance than 750 ti .. how about this option?


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 850 watts is MASSIVE overkill for one GTX 750 ti its overkill for anything less then 3 GTX 770/780 cards
> 
> 550 watts is more then enough for any video card out there even the GTX 780 ti or the 290x its only if you overvolt/volt mod your video cards you need more power


yes, because i want to OC the 4670k and 770, if not 750 ti, because i'm not sure until now to get 770 or 750 ti

so let us assume it's OCing the 4670k and 770, what's the required power?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> yes, because i want to OC the 4670k and 770, if not 750 ti, because i'm not sure until now to get 770 or 750 ti
> 
> so let us assume it's OCing the 4670k and 770, what's the required power?


550 watts max unless you are going to voltmod the GTX 770 then i would go with a 650 watts


----------



## kbyte

what is the avg Core and mem OC?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Did you ever check your power draw from the wall? anything above 1.370mv in SLI results in power-throttling, and this also happens in single card runs. Maybe i should take out the second card? IDK lol, or it could be that my gaming 770's are not built to go past that.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a while ago from stock to 1.33 and think it was an extra 20 watts or something using a kill o watt meter. Need to see if I saved the pic.
> 
> I was able to hold a max of 1.480v-1.485v, 1.485 and higher throttled no matter the bios. Could have been vrm temp related. My 1515mhz run was a pain because it would throttle down to 1502mhz, I had to give it the least necessary voltage or it would throttle into the 149x MHz range.
Click to expand...

Did you get sky3nt to increase your TDP?. I think that might be my issue. Since i am only using the stock bios that came with my MSI gaming 770's. I'll try his BIOS and see if that makes a difference. I changed mine myself, but i don't think the values made a difference.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep but i have a 770 which i am dissappointed that my 660's were slaughtering it. so i want to trade the 660's for another one because of that performance from sli.


You happen to have any side by side benchmarks of 660sli vs 770 or 780 or 780ti.

My buddy is having a hard time believing it. He gets excited with charts.


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 550 watts max unless you are going to voltmod the GTX 770 then i would go with a 650 watts


OK .. what's voltmod, so I know if it's important and necessary ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> OK .. what's voltmod, so I know if it's important and necessary ?


I cant really explain it that well but i think other users that post often in this thread can explain much better then i can

As far as i understood its moding the BIOS on your video cards


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> You happen to have any side by side benchmarks of 660sli vs 770 or 780 or 780ti.
> 
> My buddy is having a hard time believing it. He gets excited with charts.


yeah here is the 770 with a light mod oc highest scores for me. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8230798

and here is the 660's with a little oc not modded. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8098155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> OK .. what's voltmod, so I know if it's important and necessary ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I cant really explain it that well but i think other users that post often in this thread can explain much better then i can
> 
> As far as i understood its moding the BIOS on your video cards


it it can be bios modding or hardmodding your card to force a higher amount of voltage through the card. for instance i set my voltage to go up to 1.212 in the bios on my gtx 660 but the default is actually 1.187


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> *You happen to have any side by side benchmarks of 660sli vs 770* or 780 or 780ti.
> 
> My buddy is having a hard time believing it. He gets excited with charts.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah here is the 770 with a light mod oc highest scores for me. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8230798
> 
> and here is the 660's with a little oc not modded. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8098155
Click to expand...

Hmmm.... Programs like 3Dmark11/Valley that are very optimized for SLI do not tell the whole story though







. I did a few tests on actual games to see what it would take for a single 770 to match 660 SLI, and this is what i got.

*Tomb raider 1080p Ultimate Settings*


Spoiler: MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz/1653Mhz



**





Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz









Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz







*Sleeping Dogs MAX Settings "HIGH" AA*


Spoiler: MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz/1653Mhz









Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz









Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz







*Resident Evil 6*


Spoiler: MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz/1653Mhz









Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz









Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz







*Metro Last Light SSAA Off (Very High) Tessellation*


Spoiler: MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz/1653Mhz









Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz









Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz







The test was done on the same system. The 660's had 320.18 drivers, while the 770 has the latest 337.50 beta driver. At the same clocks, the 770 is a bit slower depending on the game, but clock for clock comparison is invalid due to the 770's potential to OC's much higher than 660's on average. I'm actually surprised by the results myself. The Driver didn't help the 770 because i've always had my 3770k at 4.8Ghz 24/7, and i actually got my best scores on the 320.18 drivers.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> this is my list parts:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($104.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z87-G45 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($84.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card ($155.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed ATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ TigerDirect)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($109.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Monitor:* Asus VG278HE 144Hz 27.0" Monitor ($372.99 @ Amazon)
> *Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator Gaming Bundle Wired Gaming Keyboard w/Optical Mouse ($32.23 @ NCIX US)
> *Speakers:* Logitech Z506 155W 5.1ch Speakers ($74.99 @ B&H)
> *Total:* $1416.13
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-04-18 05:59 EDT-0400)_
> 
> i already chose 750 ti, because i saw videos on youtube laying BF4 nice, no obvious issues ..
> 
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. should i buy 750 ti, and wait until 780 price go down ?
> 
> 2. or should I buy 770 for more time ?


Ok honestly the 780 price isnt going to go anywhere near $400 so if thats the gpu you want, just get it now. The lowest it might get is $450 but is that worth the wait and the expense lost from selling a lower end gpu? If its out of your budget the gtx770 still has tons of life left in it. Your only running 1080p but the 770 will still be able to drive high enough fps to put that 144hz monitor to good use. The 780 I think is the overkill 1080p card but this is OCN and we love overkill







Besides that what games do you play? You may not even need the 780 anyways, the 770 might be way overkill for the games you play (sorry if you mentioned it in another post)

It is true the 850watt is also overkill but at that price, why not. Just do some reading on that psu and make sure its a good quality unit, I dont know who evga gets their power supplies from. I personally like to overkill on the psu in case I ever want to sli or whatever, I will already have a good enough psu.

Just to give you an idea, my 2014 nerd box evo with the overclock mentioned I dont recall pulling more than 400watts from the wall gaming on bf4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Did you get sky3nt to increase your TDP?. I think that might be my issue. Since i am only using the stock bios that came with my MSI gaming 770's. I'll try his BIOS and see if that makes a difference. I changed mine myself, but i don't think the values made a difference.


On the stock bios I think I was able to do 1467mhz/1.395 (I cant recall, I might have this written down in my notes). It was pushing over that where I needed the modded bios. I used skynets bios but it wasnt any better that the stock one with the TDP raised as far as results. I think I hit the cards limits without further mods, or it could have just been the VRM's getting too hot to sustain anything over 1.485v the whole valley run.

All this talk is making me want to try again at breaking 1515mhz. 10c cooler gpu temps due to ek gpu block, test bench instead of the tj08e with the panel off, hum....vrm still on air though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmmm.... Programs like 3Dmark11/Valley that are very optimized for SLI do not tell the whole story though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did a few tests on actual games to see what it would take for a single 770 to match 660 SLI, and this is what i got.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Tomb raider 1080p Ultimate Settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz/1653Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sleeping Dogs MAX Settings "HIGH" AA*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz/1653Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resident Evil 6*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz/1653Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Metro Last Light SSAA Off (Very High) Tessellation*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz/1653Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The test was done on the same system. The 660's had 320.18 drivers, while the 770 has the latest 337.50 beta driver. At the same clocks, the 770 is a bit slower depending on the game, but clock for clock comparison is invalid due to the 770's potential to OC's much higher than 660's on average. I'm actually surprised by the results myself. The Driver didn't help the 770 because i've always had my 3770k at 4.8Ghz 24/7, and i actually got my best scores on the 320.18 drivers.


Wow a bit surprised to see the 770 pull ahead on some of those scores. So 337.50 didnt help much in those games huh? Sure did wonders for bf4 though, some maps not much, but several I got double digit gains in minimum and average. Not that previously the numbers were low, but free performance is nice


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep but i have a 770 which i am dissappointed that my 660's were slaughtering it. so i want to trade the 660's for another one because of that performance from sli.


I had two 650 Ti BOOST in SLI, slight lower than 660 and they outperformed my 770 as well. Consumes less power too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmmm.... Programs like 3Dmark11/Valley that are very optimized for SLI do not tell the whole story though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did a few tests on actual games to see what it would take for a single 770 to match 660 SLI, and this is what i got.
> 
> *Tomb raider 1080p Ultimate Settings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz/1653Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sleeping Dogs MAX Settings "HIGH" AA*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz/1653Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Resident Evil 6*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz/1653Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Metro Last Light SSAA Off (Very High) Tessellation*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N660 @ 1293Mhz/1653Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1293Mhz/1753Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MSI N770 @ 1437Mhz/1954Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The test was done on the same system. The 660's had 320.18 drivers, while the 770 has the latest 337.50 beta driver. At the same clocks, the 770 is a bit slower depending on the game, but clock for clock comparison is invalid due to the 770's potential to OC's much higher than 660's on average. I'm actually surprised by the results myself. The Driver didn't help the 770 because i've always had my 3770k at 4.8Ghz 24/7, and i actually got my best scores on the 320.18 drivers.


For realtime gaming you actually pull a lot more fps with the sli 660's as you tend to have less advanced physx among other features and anything sli will benefit because nvidia is good at getting the profiles out fast for big games. The 770 has the advantage of having a more stable framerate plus, being that its one card, compatibility with everything. So my conclusion is that if you are driving for really good performance and are on a budget sli is definitely worth it(unless you can get the performance in one card for around the same price.). and in price/performance the 660's lead because you can get really good deals and compete with a 780. I also noticed that when modded correctly the 770's quickly jump up to compete with a 780 and with that being said this is the best option if you can afford it as its a newer card which will mean a fresher warranty and that it still hasn't reached its full potential.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> this is my list parts:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($104.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z87-G45 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($84.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card ($155.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed ATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ TigerDirect)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($109.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Monitor:* Asus VG278HE 144Hz 27.0" Monitor ($372.99 @ Amazon)
> *Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator Gaming Bundle Wired Gaming Keyboard w/Optical Mouse ($32.23 @ NCIX US)
> *Speakers:* Logitech Z506 155W 5.1ch Speakers ($74.99 @ B&H)
> *Total:* $1416.13
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-04-18 05:59 EDT-0400)_
> 
> i already chose 750 ti, because i saw videos on youtube laying BF4 nice, no obvious issues ..
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. should i buy 750 ti, and wait until 780 price go down ?
> 
> 2. or should I buy 770 for more time ?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would put that 750ti in until I could get the 780(or better) since things change fast.
> 2nd option would be pick up a lightly used GTX 670 FTW as a bridge until the 780
> Nice looking build you have got there!
Click to expand...

there is a guy in my local craigslist selling two GTX 670's for 240.00 for both of them not each Norfolk Virginia Craigslist


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> there is a guy in my local craigslist selling two GTX 670's for 240.00 for both of them not each Norfolk Virginia Craigslist


that is a way better deal and worth it if you ask me i say get them.


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is a way better deal and worth it if you ask me i say get them.


Id have to agree. if 2 x 660 is better than a 770 then 2 x 670 should also follow suit. Those 2 x 670 is way less than the price of a single 770


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is a way better deal and worth it if you ask me i say get them.
> 
> 
> 
> Id have to agree. if 2 x 660 is better than a 770 then 2 x 670 should also follow suit. Those 2 x 670 is way less than the price of a single 770
Click to expand...

I love my 680 classy but have to admit if I wanted or was in the market to buy a set of cards that is a killer deal, from the people around this area to none of them even know what overclocking is it seems so you know the cards are like new if you can't find it if you are interested I will search them again and edit post them in

gtx 670 sli for 240.00 for the pair


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ok honestly the 780 price isnt going to go anywhere near $400 so if thats the gpu you want, just get it now. The lowest it might get is $450 but is that worth the wait and the expense lost from selling a lower end gpu? If its out of your budget the gtx770 still has tons of life left in it. Your only running 1080p but the 770 will still be able to drive high enough fps to put that 144hz monitor to good use. The 780 I think is the overkill 1080p card but this is OCN and we love overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that what games do you play? You may not even need the 780 anyways, the 770 might be way overkill for the games you play (sorry if you mentioned it in another post)


OK .. so then i have to choose between 770 or 780 ... i don't need to get 750 ti, because it's not easy for me to change it with the seller or exchange it with friends.

So i have to buy a very good one >>> well the difference between 780 and 770 is about $150 which is pretty high

>>> i play FPS games, so i need speed .. of course, the massive power is a beautiful feature









I also want to ask you about BF4, because I read in forums it needs high GPU memory over 2GB

I saw videos on youtube with 770 is very good

Quote:


> It is true the 850watt is also overkill but at that price, why not. Just do some reading on that psu and make sure its a good quality unit, I dont know who evga gets their power supplies from. I personally like to overkill on the psu in case I ever want to sli or whatever, I will already have a good enough psu.


I think most of my applications is OCing the CPU and the GPU

and members say the voltmod, and i think this is related to OCing because when you OC the card or the chip, you actually increasing the voltage.

And, i feel similar to your idea that, i want to play with one GPU and OC the CPU and the GPU, then there's a possibility to buy another GPU in SLI

or you know what .. i think SLI is different and the possibility to perform SLI in the future is actually not now ..

>>>>> OK I found the solution .. how about 770 4GB that's what i want except members said 770 with 256-bit is hard to utilize the 4GB, how this info is true?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I love my 680 classy but have to admit if I wanted or was in the market to buy a set of cards that is a killer deal, from the people around this area to none of them even know what overclocking is it seems so you know the cards are like new if you can't find it if you are interested I will search them again and edit post them in
> 
> gtx 670 sli for 240.00 for the pair


Man killer deal! I did a lot of my bf3 gaming on a single 670 with ultra/msaa off with great results (100+ fps averages on 1080p)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> OK .. so then i have to choose between 770 or 780 ... i don't need to get 750 ti, because it's not easy for me to change it with the seller or exchange it with friends.
> 
> So i have to buy a very good one >>> well the difference between 780 and 770 is about $150 which is pretty high
> 
> >>> i play FPS games, so i need speed .. of course, the massive power is a beautiful feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to ask you about BF4, because I read in forums it needs high GPU memory over 2GB
> 
> I saw videos on youtube with 770 is very good
> I think most of my applications is OCing the CPU and the GPU
> 
> and members say the voltmod, and i think this is related to OCing because when you OC the card or the chip, you actually increasing the voltage.
> 
> And, i feel similar to your idea that, i want to play with one GPU and OC the CPU and the GPU, then there's a possibility to buy another GPU in SLI
> 
> or you know what .. i think SLI is different and the possibility to perform SLI in the future is actually not now ..
> 
> >>>>> OK I found the solution .. how about 770 4GB that's what i want except members said 770 with 256-bit is hard to utilize the 4GB, how this info is true?


I would say 4gb is a waist. I will let my results speak for themselves.

new drivers 337.50 2014-04-07 *1424mhz 7400mhz*
1080p ultra-msaa off- no blur (not sure blur impacts fps though)
bf4 64p Team DM multiplayer

2014-04-07 16:17:35 - bf4 parcel storm
Frames: 53152 - Time: 526550ms - Avg: 100.944 - Min: 73 - Max: 183

2014-04-07 17:43:10 - bf4 flood zone
Frames: 85450 - Time: 754608ms - Avg: 113.238 - Min: 79 - Max: 201

2014-04-07 18:32:20 - bf4 hainan resort
Frames: 54180 - Time: 542259ms - Avg: 99.915 - Min: 64 - Max: 175

2014-04-11 21:09:45 - bf4 shanghai
Frames: 55487 - Time: 573600ms - Avg: 96.735 - Min: 59 - Max: 170

2014-04-14 18:42:35 - bf4 shanghai
Frames: 45943 - Time: 488299ms - Avg: 94.088 - Min: 62 - Max: 161

2014-04-16 18:41:56 - bf4 lancang dam
Frames: 49521 - Time: 399534ms - Avg: 123.947 - Min: 70 - Max: 201

2014-04-16 18:53:05 - bf4 rogue transmission
Frames: 72162 - Time: 552509ms - Avg: 130.608 - Min: 85 - Max: 195

2014-04-16 19:05:13 - bf4 zavod 311
Frames: 59801 - Time: 561120ms - Avg: 106.574 - Min: 65 - Max: 178

Now you can imagine the gtx 780 will only be better, but whether its worth the extra money its up to you. Myself personally If I had the extra money I would get a 780 just because I had my fun over volting and clocking my 770 and want to try the same for the 780, but since money isnt that abundant Im gonna wait till maxwell for my next gpu purchase. If I just did gaming and wasnt an upgrade-oholic I would be totally happy with the results I get. BF4 is the only game I have time to play.

I played crysis 3 I think up to the 2nd or 3rd level before getting bored and the card did good but that game is weird with its graphic settings. Ultra will bring the cards to its knees but high is I think where I had it set and I couldnt really see a difference in visuals.

With a normal oc in the 1300mhz range maybe subtract 5fps


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> OK .. so then i have to choose between 770 or 780 ... i don't need to get 750 ti, because it's not easy for me to change it with the seller or exchange it with friends.
> 
> So i have to buy a very good one >>> well the difference between 780 and 770 is about $150 which is pretty high
> 
> >>> i play FPS games, so i need speed .. of course, the massive power is a beautiful feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to ask you about BF4, because I read in forums it needs high GPU memory over 2GB
> 
> I saw videos on youtube with 770 is very good
> I think most of my applications is OCing the CPU and the GPU
> 
> and members say the voltmod, and i think this is related to OCing because when you OC the card or the chip, you actually increasing the voltage.
> 
> And, i feel similar to your idea that, i want to play with one GPU and OC the CPU and the GPU, then there's a possibility to buy another GPU in SLI
> 
> or you know what .. i think SLI is different and the possibility to perform SLI in the future is actually not now ..
> 
> >>>>> OK I found the solution .. how about 770 4GB that's what i want except members said 770 with 256-bit is hard to utilize the 4GB, how this info is true?


you dont need 4gb unless you are playing over 1440p and want 100fps. x2 2gb 660's maxed it out in sli 1080p and my 770 runs the game pretty high with no issues and its a 2gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man killer deal! I did a lot of my bf3 gaming on a single 670 with ultra/msaa off with great results (100+ fps averages on 1080p)
> I would say 4gb is a waist. I will let my results speak for themselves.
> 
> new drivers 337.50 2014-04-07 *1424mhz 7400mhz*
> 1080p ultra-msaa off- no blur (not sure blur impacts fps though)
> bf4 64p Team DM multiplayer
> 
> 2014-04-07 16:17:35 - bf4 parcel storm
> Frames: 53152 - Time: 526550ms - Avg: 100.944 - Min: 73 - Max: 183
> 
> 2014-04-07 17:43:10 - bf4 flood zone
> Frames: 85450 - Time: 754608ms - Avg: 113.238 - Min: 79 - Max: 201
> 
> 2014-04-07 18:32:20 - bf4 hainan resort
> Frames: 54180 - Time: 542259ms - Avg: 99.915 - Min: 64 - Max: 175
> 
> 2014-04-11 21:09:45 - bf4 shanghai
> Frames: 55487 - Time: 573600ms - Avg: 96.735 - Min: 59 - Max: 170
> 
> 2014-04-14 18:42:35 - bf4 shanghai
> Frames: 45943 - Time: 488299ms - Avg: 94.088 - Min: 62 - Max: 161
> 
> 2014-04-16 18:41:56 - bf4 lancang dam
> Frames: 49521 - Time: 399534ms - Avg: 123.947 - Min: 70 - Max: 201
> 
> 2014-04-16 18:53:05 - bf4 rogue transmission
> Frames: 72162 - Time: 552509ms - Avg: 130.608 - Min: 85 - Max: 195
> 
> 2014-04-16 19:05:13 - bf4 zavod 311
> Frames: 59801 - Time: 561120ms - Avg: 106.574 - Min: 65 - Max: 178
> 
> Now you can imagine the gtx 780 will only be better, but whether its worth the extra money its up to you. Myself personally If I had the extra money I would get a 780 just because I had my fun over volting and clocking my 770 and want to try the same for the 780, but since money isnt that abundant Im gonna wait till maxwell for my next gpu purchase. If I just did gaming and wasnt an upgrade-oholic I would be totally happy with the results I get. BF4 is the only game I have time to play.
> 
> I played crysis 3 I think up to the 2nd or 3rd level before getting bored and the card did good but that game is weird with its graphic settings. Ultra will bring the cards to its knees but high is I think where I had it set and I couldnt really see a difference in visuals.
> 
> With a normal oc in the 1300mhz range maybe subtract 5fps


exactly. a game will allocate up to as much memory as it is allowed but it will use only some of that memory.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you dont need 4gb *unless you are playing over 1440p and want 100fps.* x2 2gb 660's maxed it out in sli 1080p and my 770 runs the game pretty high with no issues and its a 2gb


More v-ram does not equal more graphics processing power







. More v-ram just means you have more v-ram. If a 2gb 770 will run bf4 @ 20 fps on 4K, a 4gb 770 will also run it at 20 fps. Maybe a game like highly modded skyrim is where the 4gb would come in handy, but on that one, i'm just going from what i have heard around the forums. I don't play skyrim myself.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> More v-ram does not equal more graphics processing power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . More v-ram just means you have more v-ram. If a 2gb 770 will run bf4 @ 20 fps on 4K, a 4gb 770 will also run it at 20 fps. Maybe a game like highly modded skyrim is where the 4gb would come in handy, but on that one, i'm just going from what i have heard around the forums. I don't play skyrim myself.


you dont even need it for modding skyrim i have been on 2gb and doing so successfully without a hitch. and thats my point about them running the same but some games will not allow full maxing of aa witout the vram to accomodate it. thats why for a bigger resolution you will need more vram but as lung as you aren't running 4k surround in gaming then 4gb doesn't matter. but i do mention 1440 because i think that is a common surround setup.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you dont even need it for modding skyrim i have been on 2gb and doing so successfully without a hitch. and thats my point about them running the same *but some games will not allow full maxing of aa witout the vram to accomodate it.* thats why for a bigger resolution you will need more vram but as lung as you aren't running 4k surround in gaming then 4gb doesn't matter. but i do mention 1440 because i think that is a common surround setup.


You forget that increasing AA in games also requires much more graphics processing power and does not only require more V-ram. True AA like SSAA, and OGSSAA adds so much stress on the GPU itself that even if you have 32gb V-ram on a 770, it would still find itself playing at 1fps as you increase the AA multiplier. Most GPU's (if not all i have seen) run out of GPU grunt before they run out of V-ram. MSAA is also a demanding good form of AA, but not something i would call a true form of AA


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You forget that increasing AA in games also requires much more graphics processing power and does not only require more V-ram. True AA like SSAA, and OGSSAA adds so much stress on the GPU itself that even if you have 32gb V-ram on a 770, it would still find itself playing at 1fps as you increase the AA multiplier. Most GPU's (if not all i have seen) run out of GPU grunt before they run out of V-ram. MSAA is also a demanding good form of AA, but not something i would call a true form of AA


my point is still that a 2gb is all thats neccessary.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you dont even need it for modding skyrim i have been on 2gb and doing so successfully without a hitch. and thats my point about them running the same but some games will not allow full maxing of aa witout the vram to accomodate it. thats why for a bigger resolution you will need more vram but as lung as you aren't running 4k surround in gaming then 4gb doesn't matter. but i do mention 1440 because i think that is a common surround setup.


Most surround setups that I've seen posted in the "post your rig" thread are 5,760x1,200, 5,760x1,080, 3,600x1,920 (portrait), or 6,000x1,920 (five monitor portrait). Running 7,680x1,440... Well, here's something from the 7680x1440 benchmarks thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 7680x1440 is an insaine resolution and just as insaine to run. 7680x1440 has about a 11 million pixel count. It has an 80% higher pixel count than 5760x1080 and 20% higher than 4k.


Running 2x Titans on 320.49 drivers (I didn't feel like going through the thread to find more recent results from Swolern (or someone else), but these should still be just as good for a few ideas of what we're dealing with) they only were able to pull an average of 43.9 fps in Tomb Raider, an average of 30.4 in Hitman:Absolution, and a painfully low average of 29.4fps in Crysis 3. Results varied (you can see more in their thread) if 3x or 4x SLI was utilized.

Is it possible to do running with Titan Blacks? By the look of Baasha's 4k surround thread, given that games are averaging under 60fps with 4k surround (Assassin's Creed 4 only had an average of 50fps, Battlefield 4 only had an average of just above 50fps on Ultra) on ~FOUR~ Titan Blacks, I suppose one could say it's doable with 1440p surround as there are only 45% or so of the pixels to render in comparison, but the average person sure wouldn't be able to take the sticker shock. $4k USD for four titan blacks is significantly more than what I tend to see for what follows along the lines of an average gamer's rig (those are usually priced at $2-2.5k USD at most for everything).

1440p is a common triple monitor setup, but not many do surround gaming with it as you require quite the beastly rig to run surround at 1440p, let alone 4k.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Most surround setups that I've seen posted in the "post your rig" thread are 5,760x1,200, 5,760x1,080, 3,600x1,920 (portrait), or 6,000x1,920 (five monitor portrait). Running 7,680x1,440... Well, here's something from the 7680x1440 benchmarks thread:
> Running 2x Titans on 320.49 drivers (I didn't feel like going through the thread to find more recent results from Swolern (or someone else), but these should still be just as good for a few ideas of what we're dealing with) they only were able to pull an average of 43.9 fps in Tomb Raider, an average of 30.4 in Hitman:Absolution, and a painfully low average of 29.4fps in Crysis 3. Results varied (you can see more in their thread) if 3x or 4x SLI was utilized.
> 
> Is it possible to do running with Titan Blacks? By the look of Baasha's 4k surround thread, given that games are averaging under 60fps with 4k surround (Assassin's Creed 4 only had an average of 50fps, Battlefield 4 only had an average of just above 50fps on Ultra) on ~FOUR~ Titan Blacks, I suppose one could say it's doable with 1440p surround as there are only 45% or so of the pixels to render in comparison, but the average person sure wouldn't be able to take the sticker shock. $4k USD for four titan blacks is significantly more than what I tend to see for what follows along the lines of an average gamer's rig (those are usually priced at $2-2.5k USD at most for everything).
> 
> 1440p is a common triple monitor setup, but not many do surround gaming with it as you require quite the beastly rig to run surround at 1440p, let alone 4k.


agreed


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I would say 4gb is a waist.
> 
> Now you can imagine the gtx 780 will only be better, but whether its worth the extra money its up to you. Myself personally If I had the extra money I would get a 780 just because I had my fun over volting and clocking my 770 and want to try the same for the 780, but since money isnt that abundant Im gonna wait till maxwell for my next gpu purchase. If I just did gaming and wasnt an upgrade-oholic I would be totally happy with the results I get. BF4 is the only game I have time to play.
> 
> I played crysis 3 I think up to the 2nd or 3rd level before getting bored and the card did good but that game is weird with its graphic settings. Ultra will bring the cards to its knees but high is I think where I had it set and I couldnt really see a difference in visuals.
> 
> With a normal oc in the 1300mhz range maybe subtract 5fps


i understand you and like your answer, and you didn't provide me with more oriented answer to the best choice, though, you have foreseen idea for next gen GPU and I see it's nice idea

I want to think like you now, where I actually don't have any hardware and want to purchase; so ..

1. 750 ti is the choice, because it's cheap and has 2GB of memory, so it has the power to play most games i want to play till the next gen show up

2. or buy 780 for longer time till next gen and prices get to next level of new release prices, so after release by one or two years, prices for sure get close to normal budget people; like me


----------



## darkelixa

Hello,

I am in the market for a new gpu since my r9 290 has pretty much died. It keeps saying that windows has unexpected shut down in the event viewer when I shut my pc down and due to the process of elimination of changing hardware out it stopped when I pulled the r9 290 out. When I had a look at the surface I can see some sort of a liquid comming out of one of the screws , even thou its not a water cooled gpu so i think its time has come.

Now on with the matter I am looking at probably downgrading since i only really play mmos like elder scrolls online now so I dont really need a fancy GPU.

Looking at buying either an r9 280x or changing back to the NVIDIA side. I used to own a 770gtx 2gb but it blue screened alot so I had changed back to ati but if nvidia are doing good these days ill swap back,

Any suggestions on the nvidia 770gtx brands as my last one was a gigabyte which had alot of stuttering in final fantasy a realm reborn


----------



## vilius572

Can someone tell me if this is normal noise? You can hear it from 0:20


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am in the market for a new gpu since my r9 290 has pretty much died. It keeps saying that windows has unexpected shut down in the event viewer when I shut my pc down and due to the process of elimination of changing hardware out it stopped when I pulled the r9 290 out. When I had a look at the surface I can see some sort of a liquid comming out of one of the screws , even thou its not a water cooled gpu so i think its time has come.
> 
> Now on with the matter I am looking at probably downgrading since i only really play mmos like elder scrolls online now so I dont really need a fancy GPU.
> 
> Looking at buying either an r9 280x or changing back to the NVIDIA side. I used to own a 770gtx 2gb but it blue screened alot so I had changed back to ati but if nvidia are doing good these days ill swap back,
> 
> Any suggestions on the nvidia 770gtx brands as my last one was a gigabyte which had alot of stuttering in final fantasy a realm reborn


Can you recall if the liquid stuff coming from your R9 290 was Oil based? It could be the bearing on the fan, and why don't you just RMA it?







(That's if you still have the card)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is normal noise? You can hear it from 0:20


In person, does it sound to you like a buzzing/rattling sound coming from the card? Almost like you can hear the electric current passing through the GPU (If you get what i mean)







. Mine makes that sound only when the card is throttling severely, so you should monitor your clock speeds and make sure it's not fluctuating. My GPU throttles mostly when it reaches it's TDP threshold, and I don't know if it would make the same noise when it reaches it's temp limit, but you could also check that.


----------



## darkelixa

Well the oil is on the opposite side to the fan so idk what it is, yes i still have the r9 290 here


----------



## marcgarcia322

does it still make the noise if you stop the fans or does it go away if it doesnt go away it could be leakage i dont just mean lubrication electricity . leakakage and coil whine are similar where as with coil whine is usually associated with high fps where leakage can occur with high fps or just load on the card with normal frames its probably a combination . although the fan lubricant would probably get on the mobo and or the side of the case if the card has open sides if it is enclosed then opening the outer cover will reveal it if it has the lubracant or not or dose the fan blades have alot of dirt in excess. if this noise has just started with the performance decrease i would be leaning toward leakage {electricity} caps , or resistor etc.

hope this helps


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Well the oil is on the opposite side to the fan so idk what it is, yes i still have the r9 290 here


I would still say RMA the card ASAP







.


----------



## darkelixa

Yes the card will be RMA. Do you think an 770 gtx 2gb is a better choice over a r9 280x 3gb


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Yes the card will be RMA. Do you think an 770 gtx 2gb is a better choice over a r9 280x 3gb


Personally speaking? Hell yeah lol, that's why i have two







, but it's not as easy as it seems though, both cards do trade blows depending on the clock speed, game played, and drivers used. If i were you, I'll Just go with whatever has better features to fit my gaming needs.

I went with Nvidia because i like 3D vision, PhysX e.t.c. Just extra perks that make gaming more entertaining to me


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Can you recall if the liquid stuff coming from your R9 290 was Oil based? It could be the bearing on the fan, and why don't you just RMA it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's if you still have the card)
> In person, does it sound to you like a buzzing/rattling sound coming from the card? Almost like you can hear the electric current passing through the GPU (If you get what i mean)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mine makes that sound only when the card is throttling severely, so you should monitor your clock speeds and make sure it's not fluctuating. My GPU throttles mostly when it reaches it's TDP threshold, and I don't know if it would make the same noise when it reaches it's temp limit, but you could also check that.


I know what you mean







this is not I was running 3dmark fire strike. In the that pitch noise what you thinking about. It's more like buzzing.I was running gpu-z in background. Clocks seems to be stable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> does it still make the noise if you stop the fans or does it go away if it doesnt go away it could be leakage i dont just mean lubrication electricity . leakakage and coil whine are similar where as with coil whine is usually associated with high fps where leakage can occur with high fps or just load on the card with normal frames its probably a combination . although the fan lubricant would probably get on the mobo and or the side of the case if the card has open sides if it is enclosed then opening the outer cover will reveal it if it has the lubracant or not or dose the fan blades have alot of dirt in excess. if this noise has just started with the performance decrease i would be leaning toward leakage {electricity} caps , or resistor etc.
> 
> hope this helps


Yes, card still makes a noise when I stop the fans. Card didn't had those kind of noises before.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I know what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is not I was running 3dmark fire strike. In the that pitch noise what you thinking about. It's more like buzzing.I was running gpu-z in background. Clocks seems to be stable
> Yes, card still makes a noise when I stop the fans. Card didn't had those kind of noises before.


When running synthetic benchmarks such as valley and firestrike etc buzzing / pitch noise is a pretty common thing. All three of my cards did it during BF4 gaming to and it was noticeable because they were on water so it was pretty quite. Some cards do it at stock some don't. I found it more common in mine when they were overvolted and was taking in more wattage it would get louder even though it was not at super high FPS it would still make the sounds. Its just electricity passing through the caps which are just wires spun in a circle that cause the noise. Honestly I know it can be annoying but its nothing to worry about most cards do it and is pretty fairly common thing. If you have any questions about it I suggest asking @OccamRazor he can tell you everything you need to know about coil whine / high pitch noise and how its caused on the hardware level.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Yes the card will be RMA. Do you think an 770 gtx 2gb is a better choice over a r9 280x 3gb


Like @Yungbenny911 said they do trade blows with each other. A huge thing between amd vs NVidia is that NVidia does do a lot better on there drivers then amd does. I was also looking at a 280x to tide me over while I got my 780Ti classys ordered but I decided not to because I love looking up reviews on items and issues people have had and it seems that the 280x has a bad problem with a sort of picture tearing no matter the brands of cards. I think that will be a driver issue but the question is when AMD will fix that in a driver update as they seem to kind of be slow when it comes to updating drivers. Another thing was frame time is lower then NVidia. All in all you would see a handful of games were a 280x would barely beat a 770 but the trade off would be the frame times and the graphics issue they are known to have. I would just take the money into a good 770 as in the long run it will perform better and the drivers are better for newer games. Also with the mining craze starting to die off you are seeing the market flooded with amd cards right now and here soon we should see the brand new R9 series start coming back to where they originally started in price besides the inflation that has happened due to mining. Of course buying a AMD card used at the moment runs a huge risk because most of them have been mined and some mined hard and we don't know how long those will last they were made to run a few hours a day to last awhile not 24/7 full throttle.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> When running synthetic benchmarks such as valley and firestrike etc buzzing / pitch noise is a pretty common thing. All three of my cards did it during BF4 gaming to and it was noticeable because they were on water so it was pretty quite. Some cards do it at stock some don't. I found it more common in mine when they were overvolted and was taking in more wattage it would get louder even though it was not at super high FPS it would still make the sounds. Its just electricity passing through the caps which are just wires spun in a circle that cause the noise. Honestly I know it can be annoying but its nothing to worry about most cards do it and is pretty fairly common thing. If you have any questions about it I suggest asking @OccamRazor he can tell you everything you need to know about coil whine / high pitch noise and how its caused on the hardware level.


Before I didn't had any noise from card. This noise started yesterday and I don't know why. I haven't touched the voltage or clocks.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Before I didn't had any noise from card. This noise started yesterday and I don't know why. I haven't touched the voltage or clocks.


As the caps get worn in that is something that can happen. Some cards do it brand new, other do it a few months other may never do it. The whine is something that happens throughout all the cards there is nothing you can really do to stop it besides just really deal with it. Now if its really super bad you could try doing a rma but this is something common. Occcamrazor which is Skyn3ts brother can explain all the coil whine and buzzing noise. My cards used to only do it at the end of Valley but then started doing it when gaming.


----------



## kangk81

I just got myself 2 EVGA Classified Hydro copper with the part number 04G-P4-3779-KR

Are there any pre-built bios for me? or I'll have to tinker with in myself?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I just got myself 2 EVGA Classified Hydro copper with the part number 04G-P4-3779-KR
> 
> Are there any pre-built bios for me? or I'll have to tinker with in myself?


You would just use the same bios as the 770 Classified only difference in the hydro copper is the water block.


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> You would just use the same bios as the 770 Classified only difference in the hydro copper is the water block.


I know that. I was actually referring to those "ready made" bios listed on the 1st page of this thread. I see those for SC=superclocked series but nothing for the classified series.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> As the caps get worn in that is something that can happen. Some cards do it brand new, other do it a few months other may never do it. The whine is something that happens throughout all the cards there is nothing you can really do to stop it besides just really deal with it. Now if its really super bad you could try doing a rma but this is something common. Occcamrazor which is Skyn3ts brother can explain all the coil whine and buzzing noise. My cards used to only do it at the end of Valley but then started doing it when gaming.


This card is few month old but I bought it used. It still have warranty left but first owner had water block on it so I don't know about rma


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> You would just use the same bios as the 770 Classified only difference in the hydro copper is the water block.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that. I was actually referring to those "ready made" bios listed on the 1st page of this thread. I see those for SC=superclocked series but nothing for the classified series.
Click to expand...

Ermmm why don't you just use the Classified tool? Your GPU is already voltage unlocked right?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> This card is few month old but I bought it used. It still have warranty left but first owner had water block on it so I don't know about rma


Many oems dont care if you had a block on it. EVGA literally doesnt care for instance and I have heard msi doesnt either. You can just say you had the cooler off to clean the card or something since technically a water block is better than an air cooler anyways. Since the first owner sold the card 100% working condition he didnt mess anything up swapping it back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Yes the card will be RMA. Do you think an 770 gtx 2gb is a better choice over a r9 280x 3gb


Im with youngbenny on this. I favor the 770 but if you happen to play only play 1 or 2 games and its one of the games that favors the 7970/280x, it would be worth going AMD. I would say from reviews the 770 beats the 280x in at least 60% of the titles tested, but the FPS are so close, either card will be good to own.

I also think the new 337.50 beta drivers increased fps in a measurable way in enough titles, I would say mantle isnt an advantage at all now.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> This card is few month old but I bought it used. It still have warranty left but first owner had water block on it so I don't know about rma


waterblock doesnt void the warranty make sure stock bios and cooler is on card when rma it if you go that route.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Ermmm why don't you just use the Classified tool? Your GPU is already voltage unlocked right?


Doesnt the 770 classy fall under the same rules as the 680 classy with nvidia greenlight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I know that. I was actually referring to those "ready made" bios listed on the 1st page of this thread. I see those for SC=superclocked series but nothing for the classified series.


If you need a custom bios thats not on the page message @skyn3t or @OccamRazor and they may be able to help make you one for the classys. They will need a copy of the stock one so send a copy of yours. There busy so be patient.


----------



## superV

hi guys.i have a zotac gtx 770 amp edition,now i play a game that doesnt need all the power of the card it arrives max 1100 on core clock,but i want to mod the bios to be 1300 all the time so get some performance,i dont care even if i dont do nothing i want my card to be at max(800 seris soon) i'd like 1300 on core and to add a bit on memory.i tried to use kepler bios editor but i dont understand where the changes needed.and by the way if someone have a custom 770 amp bios plz share


----------



## Gunzblazin305

Double posted by accident. (Deleted)


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> hi guys.i have a zotac gtx 770 amp edition,now i play a game that doesnt need all the power of the card it arrives max 1100 on core clock,but i want to mod the bios to be 1300 all the time so get some performance,i dont care even if i dont do nothing i want my card to be at max(800 seris soon) i'd like 1300 on core and to add a bit on memory.i tried to use kepler bios editor but i dont understand where the changes needed.and by the way if someone have a custom 770 amp bios plz share


np solved with k-boost


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> hi guys.i have a zotac gtx 770 amp edition,now i play a game that doesnt need all the power of the card it arrives max 1100 on core clock,but i want to mod the bios to be 1300 all the time so get some performance,i dont care even if i dont do nothing i want my card to be at max(800 seris soon) i'd like 1300 on core and to add a bit on memory.i tried to use kepler bios editor but i dont understand where the changes needed.and by the way if someone have a custom 770 amp bios plz share


np.solved with k-boost


----------



## Gunzblazin305

I saw this forum and couldn't help myself! This is awesome








Happy to be a part of this group! Here are my specs and setup.

Case: Cooler Master HAF xb EVO (Obviously) LoL!
Motherboard: Asus p8z77 V-lk
CPU: i5 3570k OC'ed to 4.5Ghz
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 (Push Pull Config)
RAM: Gskill Rip Jaws 2x 4GB GDDR3 Kingston Hyper X 2x 4GB GDDR3 Total 16GB RAM
GPU: Gigabyte Windforce III GTX 770 4GB GDDR5 OC'ed Edition x2 SLI
OS SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB
SLAVE SSD: Toshiba MQ01ABD100 1.5TB
Optical Drive: iHAS ver. B 224 DVD Burner
PSU: OCZ Silencer Mk II 950W

























Nothing to fancy. But, It gets the job done very well. thumb.gif
-Gunzblazin305 A.K.A. Bang Bang!







| GTX 770 Owners Club |


----------



## Yungbenny911

Nice! Welcome!







. I've always wanted green LED's.... But i always pick something different anytime i go to fry's







.. idky


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is normal noise? You can hear it from 0:20


It's normal for some cards. My MSI 770 has it. My old Inno3D 660 had it. The sound only occurs when you fire up 3D programs like games and benchmarks. What I find weirder is, the buzzing/clicking sound gets faster the higher your frame rate is. Try it out.









From what I understand, it's a type of coil whine.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> It's normal for some cards. My MSI 770 has it. My old Inno3D 660 had it. The sound only occurs when you fire up 3D programs like games and benchmarks. What I find weirder is, the buzzing/clicking sound gets faster the higher your frame rate is. Try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, it's a type of coil whine.


Ok, I will try it


----------



## vilius572

Only thing I found out that sound drives me crazy. I have also noticed fps drop in Black Ops 2. In few minutes of gameplay fps goes from 200 to like 150-160. Card doesn't seems to be throttling. Here is gpu-z log. I turned of game at 02:44:22

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 1548k .txt file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Only thing I found out that sound drives me crazy. I have also noticed fps drop in Black Ops 2. In few minutes of gameplay fps goes from 200 to like 150-160. Card doesn't seems to be throttling. Here is gpu-z log. I turned of game at 02:44:22
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 1548k .txt file


that can happen when in areas that doesn't push the card as hard as the boost will see there is no demand for the power and it will cut down automatically. To fix this you have to lock the card in gear using either kboost from evga precision or locking in the voltage in the bios. and setting nvidia control panel to use performance instead of adaptive.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that can happen when in areas that doesn't push the card as hard as the boost will see there is no demand for the power and it will cut down automatically. To fix this you have to lock the card in gear using either kboost from evga precision or locking in the voltage in the bios. and setting nvidia control panel to use performance instead of adaptive.


I've done it already


----------



## Gunzblazin305

Was reading the intro to this thread... My question is, what does flashing my Windforce III OC'ed edition GTX770 SLI 4GB do exactly? What is the benefit if any? Isn't the Voltage locked on these cards? Thanx for any insight to my question.


----------



## RussSki

Hello

Today I got an Evga GTX 770 Superclock ACX cooler, it works great but at low fan speeds and when the fans speed up/slow down it makes a shuffling noise. It's not very loud but it is noticeable. I checked the fans to make sure that nothing was loose and that there were no wires or anything touching the fans. Does anyone have any ideas how I can eliminate the shuffling noise?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussSki*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Today I got an Evga GTX 770 Superclock ACX cooler, it works great but at low fan speeds and when the fans speed up/slow down it makes a shuffling noise. It's not very loud but it is noticeable. I checked the fans to make sure that nothing was loose and that there were no wires or anything touching the fans. Does anyone have any ideas how I can eliminate the shuffling noise?


make a custom fan profile in a overclocking software and figure out what percentage it makes it at and set the fans to stay above the percentage or below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunzblazin305*
> 
> Was reading the intro to this thread... My question is, what does flashing my Windforce III OC'ed edition GTX770 SLI 4GB do exactly? What is the benefit if any? Isn't the Voltage locked on these cards? Thanx for any insight to my question.


It can allow you to run a very high overclock that you would not be able to run without modding the bios or the afterburner mod.


----------



## oDizz82

My Asus GTX 770's in SLI


Heaven Score on ULTRA


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you dont need 4gb unless you are playing over 1440p and want 100fps. x2 2gb 660's maxed it out in sli 1080p and my 770 runs the game pretty high with no issues and its a 2gb


it's 1080p

yes of course 770 is very enough for the game

even the 4GB as one said to me is not effective because 256-bit bus is not utilizing the 4GB so well


----------



## itcharzherp

what's the best card of 770's?

is the difference in base and boost clock speed between different 770 brands important?

Is also the OCing better with a specific card or they all the same?

Finally, which is the best in cooling?

I saw reviews and benchmarks, and want to get answers from this thread because it's about 770.

Thanks,


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> it's 1080p
> 
> yes of course 770 is very enough for the game
> 
> even the 4GB as one said to me is not effective because 256-bit bus is not utilizing the 4GB so well


I guess this answers my question I was going to ask..I wonder if it was worth going to 2 GTX 770 SC 4GB cards for 5760x1080 res instead of a single 780 TI. I haven't done extensive testing, just tried it on SWTOR and RIFT at those resolutions and so far RIFT bogs down the 780 TI at ~25 fps on ultra.


----------



## Yungbenny911

770 2gb Vs 4gb on resolution as high as Tripple 1080p monitors. You be the judge...










Spoiler: Benchmarks






SOURCE


----------



## spdaimon

Surprising...no or little difference between 2 and 4 GB.. So I'll be just fine with the 3GB on the 780 TI.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunzblazin305*
> 
> Was reading the intro to this thread... My question is, what does flashing my Windforce III OC'ed edition GTX770 SLI 4GB do exactly? What is the benefit if any? Isn't the Voltage locked on these cards? Thanx for any insight to my question.


Im not sure the windforce bios allows for extra voltage, it would just be to raise your power target which isnt necessary very often on stock voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussSki*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Today I got an Evga GTX 770 Superclock ACX cooler, it works great but at low fan speeds and when the fans speed up/slow down it makes a shuffling noise. It's not very loud but it is noticeable. I checked the fans to make sure that nothing was loose and that there were no wires or anything touching the fans. Does anyone have any ideas how I can eliminate the shuffling noise?


If you just bought it and can return it to a retail store, that might be your best bet, otherwise try to isolate the issue and see when it happens so that you can explain it to evga for rma. if its not a pain and you have a good clocker







just try to avoid that fan speed like another member mentioned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> what's the best card of 770's?
> 
> is the difference in base and boost clock speed between different 770 brands important?
> 
> Is also the OCing better with a specific card or they all the same?
> 
> Finally, which is the best in cooling?
> 
> I saw reviews and benchmarks, and want to get answers from this thread because it's about 770.
> 
> Thanks,


So to answer your questions.....

1: Honestly the boost clock isnt too big of a deal since most will overclock easily into the 1200mhz range, many even do 1300mhz. Also boost clock is just a guarantee of the clock you will get as Kepler cards sometimes overclock beyond the advertised boost clock on their own without manually changing a thing.

2: They are basically all the same. I have seen reviews on msi lightning cards that dont OC past 1300mhz. What WILL allow for better overclocks are to make sure you buy a card that the software volt mod works, I am not up to date as to which cards have it working currently but msi and evga I think were 2 of them. Asus DOES not allow for the software mod.

3: The aftermarket heat pipe coolers are pretty much VERY close, close enough where you can just get the one that looks best to you.


----------



## MrElusive

Hi guys. Today I swapped out my DVI cable and connected up a new Display Port cable I ordered. I did this because DP sticks out the back of my case a bit less and allowed me to push my PC a bit closer up against the back wall.

Anyway, just for fun I ran a Heaven 4.0 benchmark, same settings as always, 1920x1200, Extreme and Ultra, Full AA, and I was shocked at the result: 89.7 FPS. Previously I was lucky to hit 70FPS with my dual GTX 770's. Can this increase really be due to just changing to Display Port? Kicking the resolution down to 1920x1080 gave me a whopping 98FPS when I was getting 75FPS before.


----------



## radcheck86

I have a Galaxy GTX 770 2 gb. Anyone know why the seemed to disappear off the market. Only place I can find them is on ebay out of Korea and Hong Kong.


----------



## louispires

Hey Guys, I recently got an Asus GTX 770 OC edition. Now on GeForce Experience it shows that LED Visualizer is available.

Although I didn't see any lights on the card. Is it only the referenced cards that has this feature?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louispires*
> 
> Hey Guys, I recently got an Asus GTX 770 OC edition. Now on GeForce Experience it shows that LED Visualizer is available.
> 
> Although I didn't see any lights on the card. Is it only the referenced cards that has this feature?


It won't work because only reference cards have LED's


----------



## vilius572

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2933194 My score. No overclock, just AMP! bios


----------



## vilius572

Btw my card have coil whine, doesn't matter if Vsync is on. I tried to put voltage to 1.21v and it still have coil whine. Should I worry or just deal with it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Btw my card have coil whine, doesn't matter if Vsync is on. I tried to put voltage to 1.21v and it still have coil whine. Should I worry or just deal with it?


its harmless ignore it.


----------



## gregmacknass

So I have an EVGA 770. I used the superclocked bios posted here as a template to mod mine. I now have the power target option in AB of 150, but it really didn't do anything to help my clocks out. I am at the point that more voltage is needed. In the bios editor it has the options for increasing voltage based on the boost table. These adjustments allow up to 1.312v. Will changing these to above the 1.2125 voltage actually work? Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2933194 My score. No overclock, just AMP! bios


do you have zotac gtx 770 amp edition custom bios ?
if so can you share details of this bios please and if u want share bios too.
thanks


----------



## jamarns

So a strange thing happened to me, When I first bought my card I couldn't get it to do more than about 1200Mhz on the core and 7400Mhz on the memory. So today I was bored and decided to start playing around and was able to get 1306Mhz on the core, the memory still won't go above 7400Mhz but I'm ok with that. Pretty stoked as I thought it was just a poor overclocker when I first got it! Is there any reason in particular this might have happened? like do the cards adapt over time or is this just a stoke of luck?



*Edited to show clock speed*


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> So a strange thing happened to me, When I first bought my card I couldn't get it to do more than about 1200Mhz on the core and 7400Mhz on the memory. So today I was bored and decided to start playing around and was able to get 1306Mhz on the core, the memory still won't go above 7400Mhz but I'm ok with that. Pretty stoked as I thought it was just a poor overclocker when I first got it! Is there any reason in particular this might have happened? like do the cards adapt over time or is this just a stoke of luck?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited to show clock speed*


wow nice surprise haha, maybe driver related? Did you maybe do a bios update from asus? I remember there was a bios from them I tried but it lowered my memory oc so I went back to my cards original bios. I haven't checked the factory bios in a while.


----------



## jamarns

I'm not sure if the last time I was using the beta drivers (337.50) or not, however I am now. The only other thing I changed is I disabled the asmedia sata controller on my motherboard and started using the intel chipset controller instead. Bios is unchanged original, I tried a different one but it have me worse overclocks so I reverted to my backed up original. Weird hey!?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> do you have zotac gtx 770 amp edition custom bios ?
> if so can you share details of this bios please and if u want share bios too.
> thanks


its just a normal amp bios as he has a stock zotac gpu. we flashed the amp so we wouldn't have to mod manually.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Yungbenny911, i was having an issue with my new msi 770 gaming oc when i got it back from msi it wouldn't benchmark well , it would run so hot i couldnt get a very good benchmark because it would downclock from heat . so i pulled off the twinfrozr and found a big gob of thermal paste so i reapplied the paste with much less and now the heat is managable so i decided to take it up a notch. i turned up the voltage to 1.3 , i i turned up the core clock to +225 (1385) and mem to +499 and ran firestrike and this is what happened . I am not quite sure what happened but i think it glitched because that score is just crazy on a stock bios. I'm not sure if i want to try that again temps got 77c-79c which kind of worried me what do you think should i run it again . lol


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> do you have zotac gtx 770 amp edition custom bios ?
> if so can you share details of this bios please and if u want share bios too.
> thanks


I have stock card, not AMP! edition but I got bios from AMP! so it's basically same as AMP! Edition.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I have stock card, not AMP! edition but I got bios from AMP! so it's basically same as AMP! Edition.


wanna trade? rofl


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wanna trade? rofl


No thanks







can trade in 690/titan/780 or 780ti only


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I have stock card, not AMP! edition but I got bios from AMP! so it's basically same as AMP! Edition.


lol we have same case and same components,my case painted white and side panels blue,and u have 3dr generation cpu me 4th and same for motherboard i got msi mpower max ac.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> lol we have same case and same components,my case painted white and side panels blue,and u have 3dr generation cpu me 4th and same for motherboard i got msi mpower max ac.


Nice


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yungbenny911, i was having an issue with my new msi 770 gaming oc when i got it back from msi it wouldn't benchmark well , it would run so hot i couldnt get a very good benchmark because it would downclock from heat . so i pulled off the twinfrozr and found a big gob of thermal paste so i reapplied the paste with much less and now the heat is managable so i decided to take it up a notch. i turned up the voltage to 1.3 , i i turned up the core clock to +225 (1385) and mem to +499 and ran firestrike and this is what happened . I am not quite sure what happened but i think it glitched because that score is just crazy on a stock bios. I'm not sure if i want to try that again temps got 77c-79c which kind of worried me what do you think should i run it again . lol


Haha, i saw your graphics score and was like "WTH?"







. I actually thought it was SLI till i looked again. The bug comes from your Graphics test 2 that has 25,431 FPS, and considering your temps, you're speaking to a total suicide bencher lol, so i don't think it's advisable to get advice from me







. Previously on air, I've had my GPU at 90c on a Unigine Valley run @ 1385Mhz/1978Mhz. You can definitely re-run the benchmark IMO... 90c should be your Limit.

I think the max i have had my GPU up to is 93c, after that, i was like "nope, i'm water cooling them"


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> lol we have same case and same components,my case painted white and side panels blue,and u have 3dr generation cpu me 4th and same for motherboard i got msi mpower max ac.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking at the memory, are you running single channel mode? You have the dimms in the A1 & A2 slots, you normally want a stick in the A channel & the B channel (empty/dimm/empty/dimm)


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looking at the memory, are you running single channel mode? You have the dimms in the A1 & A2 slots, you normally want a stick in the A channel & the B channel (empty/dimm/empty/dimm)


hawk eye







.dunno but doesn't work in dual channel this motherboard,tested both rams and works in dual channel on other mb.i did bios update and all that stuff but not works.


----------



## stevenstuu

Hi. I am a new member here. Just wanted to ask if anyone knows how to spray paint GPU? Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> hawk eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .dunno but doesn't work in dual channel this motherboard,tested both rams and works in dual channel on other mb.i did bios update and all that stuff but not works.


you may have bent cpu pins and that could cause you to not be able to use dual channel.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you may have bent cpu pins and that could cause you to not be able to use dual channel.


nope,tested on different mb with same cpu and these ram works dual channel,but not on msi.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> nope,tested on different mb with same cpu and these ram works dual channel,but not on msi.


i'm referring to the motherboard.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm referring to the motherboard.


dont think so,its new,didnt do nothing speacial,just arrived mounted easy.same thing on a different motherboard on a gigabyte of my friend,only single channel and some times even dont works,says on codes memory problem.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> dont think so,its new,didnt do nothing speacial,just arrived mounted easy.same thing on a different motherboard on a gigabyte of my friend,only single channel and some times even dont works,says on codes memory problem.


My gigabyte z77x-ud3h i used to have had the same issue but i had bent pins in the socket and once they were straightened(i recommend a rma) it worked as it should. Next thing that becomes affected is that your PCIe slots become x8 on the x16 or 2.0 instead of 3.0 so i recommend that you rma that board as it should be able to use dual channel.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> lol we have same case and same components,my case painted white and side panels blue,and u have 3dr generation cpu me 4th and same for motherboard i got msi mpower max ac.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I agree regardless your ram should work in any channel slot.

but looking closer your top fans are blowing down so I am hoping that your blue led fans are also blowing down into your case otherwise you have a push-push fans setup and your massive rad is probably passively cooling your cpu


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I agree regardless your ram should work in any channel slot.
> 
> but looking closer your top fans are blowing down so I am hoping that your blue led fans are also blowing down into your case otherwise you have a push-push fans setup and your massive rad is probably passively cooling your cpu


ye i will unmount cpu and take a look at the socket pins,i did delid and direct mounting this way no moar temps problems so i will check.my fans are in push-pull.
next week i will have another 4770k with delid so i will test test that too.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevenstuu*
> 
> Hi. I am a new member here. Just wanted to ask if anyone knows how to spray paint GPU? Thanks


Depends on what part of the cooler you want to spray paint. I WOULD NOT spray paint the pcb (the board everything is soldered too). It would be best to take the cooler off and then mask it all off with painters masking tape (blue think green too), then paint light coats one at a time. The key is making sure your masking things off properly.

Just in case you dont know, here is an example of masking on a car, you just tape off anything you dont want paint on.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Torvi

idk if my 770 is okay or not but there is strange heat issue on it. While gaming there is only one section of my gigabyte gtx that produces heat, its there on pic:



the rest of card is not even close as hot as the marked area, why is it so?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> idk if my 770 is okay or not but there is strange heat issue on it. While gaming there is only one section of my gigabyte gtx that produces heat, its there on pic:
> 
> 
> 
> the rest of card is not even close as hot as the marked area, why is it so?


wow, the gigabyte wf3 fit in ur 250D, really? can you send me some pics, I going to use the 250d and the gtx770 like yours








sorry for OT


----------



## sonic2911

ACX vs WindForce! Which is better?


----------



## Yungbenny911

The ACX should come with the NCP4206 voltage controller i believe, so i would go with that if it was me, but other than that, both should have similar cooling with maybe 1-3c difference. Just have a way to let out the hot air and bring in cold air, if else, they would both run hot due to the way they work.


----------



## itcharzherp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I guess this answers my question I was going to ask..I wonder if it was worth going to 2 GTX 770 SC 4GB cards for 5760x1080 res instead of a single 780 TI. I haven't done extensive testing, just tried it on SWTOR and RIFT at those resolutions and so far RIFT bogs down the 780 TI at ~25 fps on ultra.


according the table of the 770's 2GB and 4GB comparison, I'm sure of what one or two members told me about the 4GB version.

I think the 4GB was designed for SLI, that's obviously the best benefit of 4GB cards.

And I'm now thinking more seriously to get the 4GB if I'm thinking the possibility for SLI

OR leave this process for later, when 2X 770 4GB cost around $500







or $400 if that's possible
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im not sure the windforce bios allows for extra voltage, it would just be to raise your power target which isnt necessary very often on stock voltage.
> If you just bought it and can return it to a retail store, that might be your best bet, otherwise try to isolate the issue and see when it happens so that you can explain it to evga for rma. if its not a pain and you have a good clocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just try to avoid that fan speed like another member mentioned.
> So to answer your questions.....
> 
> 1: Honestly the boost clock isnt too big of a deal since most will overclock easily into the 1200mhz range, many even do 1300mhz. Also boost clock is just a guarantee of the clock you will get as Kepler cards sometimes overclock beyond the advertised boost clock on their own without manually changing a thing.
> 
> 2: They are basically all the same. I have seen reviews on msi lightning cards that dont OC past 1300mhz. What WILL allow for better overclocks are to make sure you buy a card that the software volt mod works, I am not up to date as to which cards have it working currently but msi and evga I think were 2 of them. Asus DOES not allow for the software mod.
> 
> 3: The aftermarket heat pipe coolers are pretty much VERY close, close enough where you can just get the one that looks best to you.


So, which card is capable to OC?

Well .. I finally chose the EVGA 770 2774 for $347

I was thinking to buy the Gigabyte 750 ti for cheaper price and descent performance ..

then members in 750 ti thread convinced me with links that 770 is way more powerful with the proof of FPS !!

because 750 ti plays BF4 and crisis 3 with high settings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Hi guys. Today I swapped out my DVI cable and connected up a new Display Port cable I ordered. I did this because DP sticks out the back of my case a bit less and allowed me to push my PC a bit closer up against the back wall.
> 
> Anyway, just for fun I ran a Heaven 4.0 benchmark, same settings as always, 1920x1200, Extreme and Ultra, Full AA, and I was shocked at the result: 89.7 FPS. Previously I was lucky to hit 70FPS with my dual GTX 770's. Can this increase really be due to just changing to Display Port? Kicking the resolution down to 1920x1080 gave me a whopping 98FPS when I was getting 75FPS before.


This is nice improvement .. is this a major benefit of DP?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> according the table of the 770's 2GB and 4GB comparison, I'm sure of what one or two members told me about the 4GB version.
> 
> I think the 4GB was designed for SLI, that's obviously the best benefit of 4GB cards.
> 
> And I'm now thinking more seriously to get the 4GB if I'm thinking the possibility for SLI
> 
> OR leave this process for later, when 2X 770 4GB cost around $500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or $400 if that's possible
> So, which card is capable to OC?
> 
> Well .. I finally chose the EVGA 770 2774 for $347
> 
> I was thinking to buy the Gigabyte 750 ti for cheaper price and descent performance ..
> 
> then members in 750 ti thread convinced me with links that 770 is way more powerful with the proof of FPS !!
> 
> because 750 ti plays BF4 and crisis 3 with high settings
> This is nice improvement .. is this a major benefit of DP?


well guys i will no longer have a 770 when this sells. I am going 780 http://www.overclock.net/t/1485205/gigabyte-gtx780 @itcharzherp got a great 770 for you with a great price in my sig.if you are in the us.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well guys i will no longer have a 770 when this sells. I am going 780 http://www.overclock.net/t/1485205/gigabyte-gtx780 @itcharzherp
> got a great 770 for you with a great price in my sig.if you are in the us.


You kidding me? -_-


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> You kidding me? -_-


well when i sold the 660's and the ssd i had 300 for them so i figured get 100 and sell the 770 to make up for the 100 spent and upgrade. besides i will be stuck with the card for a couple of years as i have twin boys due in 2 months so i figured upgrade now to this card so it has 3GB of ram and a 384bit bus with lots of power. i will flash the GHZ bios to this card and then bios mod it so it will last long enough to get the babies comfortable and focus on them for a few years.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> My gigabyte z77x-ud3h i used to have had the same issue but i had bent pins in the socket and once they were straightened(i recommend a rma) it worked as it should. Next thing that becomes affected is that your PCIe slots become x8 on the x16 or 2.0 instead of 3.0 so i recommend that you rma that board as it should be able to use dual channel.


i had nothing to do today so i had a look at the socket.pins are ok i looked carefully,if u put strong light its very visible if there are bent pins,so no bad pins,but i had problems to make it start,didnt start even in single channel.then i did some cmos reset and nothing,after i screw a bit more the water block then it worked.
i bought asus maximus vi extreme so it will arrive during the week and same for another 4770k.so it will be clear what is the problem,or is the mobo or cpus delided,the ram tested on 1366 and works in dual channel.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well when i sold the 660's and the ssd i had 300 for them so i figured get 100 and sell the 770 to make up for the 100 spent and upgrade. besides i will be stuck with the card for a couple of years as i have twin boys due in 2 months so i figured upgrade now to this card so it has 3GB of ram and a 384bit bus with lots of power. i will flash the GHZ bios to this card and then bios mod it so it will last long enough to get the babies comfortable and focus on them for a few years.


You upgrading cards like a boss







anyway I getting my second card soon and ready to blow away your 780


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i had nothing to do today so i had a look at the socket.pins are ok i looked carefully,if u put strong light its very visible if there are bent pins,so no bad pins,but i had problems to make it start,didnt start even in single channel.then i did some cmos reset and nothing,after i screw a bit more the water block then it worked.
> i bought asus maximus vi extreme so it will arrive during the week and same for another 4770k.so it will be clear what is the problem,or is the mobo or cpus delided,the ram tested on 1366 and works in dual channel.


try the cpu in another mobo if you can to see if the IMC might be shot. if not then that mobo is extremely flawed somewhere maybe a trace is scratched.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> You upgrading cards like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway I getting my second card soon and ready to blow away your 780


yea you will have me there. i was going to get a second 770 but that 384bit bus though


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try the cpu in another mobo if you can to see if the IMC might be shot. if not then that mobo is extremely flawed somewhere maybe a trace is scratched.
> yea you will have me there. i was going to get a second 770 but that 384bit bus though


what do you mean with IMC ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> what do you mean with IMC ?


integrated memory controller. these are on the cpu. its rarely the IMC but you rule out nothing till its proven good. so if this happens on another motherboard like this then it is the cpu. if not it is the motherboard.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> integrated memory controller. these are on the cpu. its rarely the IMC but you rule out nothing till its proven good. so if this happens on another motherboard like this then it is the cpu. if not it is the motherboard.


ok i wait the asus and another k so i try.
thanks for reply


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ok i wait the asus and another k so i try.
> thanks for reply


make sure to figure out which one it is because you can rma and sell the bad part.


----------



## Gunzblazin305

Cleaned up my desk a bit today


----------



## WalCs

Hey guys, I just grabbed my 2nd 770 from Bestbuy yesterday. (I think it's actually the reference version made by Nvidia? No too sure) and am wondering if there is a mod to boost the core clock from the standard 1046 to 1150?







Or is there a DIY guide?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalCs*
> 
> Hey guys, I just grabbed my 2nd 770 from Bestbuy yesterday. (I think it's actually the reference version made by Nvidia? No too sure) and am wondering if there is a mod to boost the core clock from the standard 1046 to 1150?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is there a DIY guide?


you can use the AB mod considering you have a np4026 controller


----------



## WalCs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can use the AB mod considering you have a np4026 controller


Cool. I'll have to look that one up. Thanks!
Edit: I'm assuming the AB mod you mention is with MSI AB right? but in SLI mode the 2nd card doesn't OC does it? in GPU-Z I see the core clock being the same but in actuality the 2nd card is only working at stock speed.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalCs*
> 
> Cool. I'll have to look that one up. Thanks!
> Edit: I'm assuming the AB mod you mention is with MSI AB right? but in SLI mode the 2nd card doesn't OC does it? in GPU-Z I see the core clock being the same but in actuality the 2nd card is only working at stock speed.


you can edit them separately in the settings in afterburner.


----------



## itcharzherp

which 770 is good for OCing ?


----------



## Youown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> which 770 is good for OCing ?


Anything from EVGA.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> which 770 is good for OCing ?


all special editions from all manufacturers and most reference cards can work with AB mod.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> which 770 is good for OCing ?


my windforce did fairly well considering i don't know anything about OC'ing


----------



## marcgarcia322

msi 770 gaming oc this is what i get with a stock bios 

with 1.3v


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> msi 770 gaming oc this is what i get with a stock bios
> 
> with 1.3v


AB mod? thats a pretty sweet score.


----------



## marcgarcia322

yeah i think its the sweden edition becuase of sn # low voltage drop is 0.86 as to [0.85 is what most are] but the drawback is heat alot of heat when i benchmark at 1.3v temps go to 89-91c with fan on 100% tdp 82-92% in order to open it up i have to water cool hopefully this weekend ill receive the kraken G10 s i can find out what it really can do


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> yeah i think its the sweden edition becuase of sn # low voltage drop is 0.86 as to [0.85 is what most are] but the drawback is heat alot of heat when i benchmark at 1.3v temps go to 89-91c with fan on 100% tdp 82-92% in order to open it up i have to water cool hopefully this weekend ill receive the kraken G10 s i can find out what it really can do


use a custom fan profile. set it so it cranks up high around 60C it will barely reach 70


----------



## marcgarcia322

yeah i already have it set to 63c fan curve 100% and it still runs hot so i reinstalled cooler and reapplied thermal paste now it much better but still runs hot when benchmarking at 1.3v


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> yeah i already have it set to 63c fan curve 100% and it still runs hot so i reinstalled cooler and reapplied thermal paste now it much better but still runs hot when benchmarking at 1.3v


then adjust early stages. if you crank it to 60% for 50C and scale to 100% for 75 then it should be a lot better. My pny never breaks 65 so i think 1.3 will make it go to 73 but not much more.


----------



## marcgarcia322

yeah i triied that just now its still the same
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then adjust early stages. if you crank it to 60% for 50C and scale to 100% for 75 then it should be a lot better. My pny never breaks 65 so i think 1.3 will make it go to 73 but not much more.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> yeah i triied that just now its still the same


then time to ghetto rig some *edited* grab 2 92mm fans or a 120/140mm fan and set it on top of the card blowing air on the bottom of the card. If you can it would be nice to have them hanging and blowing down from the drive bays so that the air flows towards the back of the case. then plug the fan up to the power supply so that it blows on max at all times and that will do the trick.


----------



## vilius572

How much better performs two 770 vs 780ti?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> How much better performs two 770 vs 780ti?


http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1419/908/500000?minScore=0&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti&cpuName=Intel Core i7-3770K Processor from score searches on this page you can see the top scores give the 770 sli better scores but from reviews they are showing that the 780ti is faster due to the 384bit bus like this review http://www.anandtech.com/show/7492/the-geforce-gtx-780-ti-review/4 they are saying that the 780ti is faster. The thing is if you are single screen gaming or dualscreen gaming and are at 1080p i think the 2 770's will push a lot more than a 780ti if like in the benchmarks you keep the games limited to under 2560 x1440. in the case of a single monitor game the it will eat the 780ti i believe.


----------



## Hector D

Sir Yungbenny911, first of all I am very thank full to you for this wonderful club and I am proud to join in. Sir I just got a question about the rom you provided for bios modding. There are 2 roms (MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom and MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom) for same card which is MSI GTX 770 2GB TF OC Edition. Mine is Exactly same card just provided here MSI GTX 770 2GB TF OC Edition. Even I included a sample picture of my card to make it more clear. Sir I just want to know which rom is exactly for me? Your kind help will be very much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey there *Hector*, welcome to the club







. I have the same GPU you have, and this is the BIOS i currently use. It should work perfectly for you.

GK104.zip 57k .zip file

Base clock: 1150Mhz
Boost clock: 1293Mhz
Mem clock:1753Mhz
TDP 150% (Max)
Fan Speed: 20% (min) - 100% (max)

If you want 1.300mv to enable you OC more, download MSI Afterburner BETA19 here: LINK, and after installation, replace the files in _C:/Programs x86/MSI Afterburner/Profiles_ with the ones in the zip folder below. You can manually delete my personal profiles from MSI AB's application window, and re-create your own depending on what is stable for your GPU.

ABProfiles.zip 3k .zip file


Then if you want unlimited voltage







(of course), you can use the Zawarudo Voltage tool that works with MSI's AB: LINK. Do not forget to go to the first post in the thread and real all about the tool before you use it. Have fun OC'ing.


----------



## Crono180

*New here. Just picked up these bad boys on the weekend*


----------



## KenjiS

Do i get a double membership? I just added a second SC to my rig for my first SLI setup


----------



## Swordchan

Does the ZOTAC 770 4gb bios flash work with the 2gb version?
Or is there an 2gb version as well?
I'm on my phone so I can't check.


----------



## vietchinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hey there *Hector*, welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have the same GPU you have, and this is the BIOS i currently use. It should work perfectly for you.
> 
> GK104.zip 57k .zip file
> 
> Base clock: 1150Mhz
> Boost clock: 1293Mhz
> Mem clock:1753Mhz
> TDP 150% (Max)
> Fan Speed: 20% (min) - 100% (max)
> 
> If you want 1.300mv to enable you OC more, download MSI Afterburner BETA19 here: LINK, and after installation, replace the files in _C:/Programs x86/MSI Afterburner/Profiles_ with the ones in the zip folder below. You can manually delete my personal profiles from MSI AB's application window, and re-create your own depending on what is stable for your GPU.
> 
> ABProfiles.zip 3k .zip file
> 
> 
> Then if you want unlimited voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (of course), you can use the Zawarudo Voltage tool that works with MSI's AB: LINK. Do not forget to go to the first post in the thread and real all about the tool before you use it. Have fun OC'ing.


After flashing the provide rom. It causes huge flickering and out right crashes of nvidia. Also it froze whole screen. Not the pc though. So i was able to flash back to stock.

The ABprofiles works though. Now I can happly OC with Voltage OC.

Flash with care they said. Oh boy they are right D: .


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vietchinh*
> 
> After flashing the provide rom. It causes huge flickering and out right crashes of nvidia. Also it froze whole screen. Not the pc though. So i was able to flash back to stock.
> 
> The ABprofiles works though. Now I can happly OC with Voltage OC.
> 
> Flash with care they said. Oh boy they are right D: .










Oops... Maybe 1293Mhz is too high at 1.200mv?. Use this tool to edit the Max boost clock speeds and reduce it to 1150Mhz, then you can manually OC from there.

KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file


Just click save when you are done editing it, and reflash


----------



## vietchinh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops... Maybe 1293Mhz is too high at 1.200mv?. Use this tool to edit the Max boost clock speeds and reduce it to 1150Mhz, then you can manually OC from there.
> 
> KeplerBiosTweaker.zip 92k .zip file
> 
> 
> Just click save when you are done editing it, and reflash


Ooooohh so thats made the gpu tripping. Thanks







.

Edit: So... I did it, but it still does trip the systen and crash nvidia geforce driver. I have lastest WHQL not the beta. Its even more odd when its at 700 MHZ core when it crash. Even it has 1.3 V Vcore. Maybe is that bios not compatible? Ah well i have my own modded one. It works so.. Atleast thanks for sharing.


----------



## charliebrown

heys guys i have a asus 2gb 770 want to know if it will run 3 monitors or am i going to need 2


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

So I just tried flashing the EVGA 770 2048 SC ACX bios from the first post, however, that resulted in BSODS on boot. So I went back and flashed the original BIOS since apparently my 770 2048 SC ACX doesnt like the bios.

So I figured I would take the bios from MY card and modify that. Well, after reading some guides on KBT and tweaking around with the BIOS, it still doesn't allow me to do what I want.

So, the question is, what values to I need to change in order to get the following:

1. DISABLE Boost - if possible
2. Increase max TPD/power target from 106% to 150% - if possible
3. Increase max voltage from 1.212v to 1.3v - if possible

Right now max I can do is bump voltage to +12mV, power target of 106%. This tops the card out with 1280 @Boost. I want to see if I can push it over 1300, however anything above +80Mhz on the core forces the card to throttle.

Here is my stock BIOS.

7702048SCACX.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> So I just tried flashing the EVGA 770 2048 SC ACX bios from the first post, however, that resulted in BSODS on boot. So I went back and flashed the original BIOS since apparently my 770 2048 SC ACX doesnt like the bios.
> 
> So I figured I would take the bios from MY card and modify that. Well, after reading some guides on KBT and tweaking around with the BIOS, it still doesn't allow me to do what I want.
> 
> So, the question is, what values to I need to change in order to get the following:
> 
> 1. DISABLE Boost - if possible
> 2. Increase max TPD/power target from 106% to 150% - if possible
> 3. Increase max voltage from 1.212v to 1.3v - if possible
> 
> Right now max I can do is bump voltage to +12mV, power target of 106%. This tops the card out with 1280 @Boost. I want to see if I can push it over 1300, however anything above +80Mhz on the core forces the card to throttle.
> 
> Here is my stock BIOS.
> 
> 7702048SCACX.zip 125k .zip file


try this

7702048SCACX.zip 251k .zip file
 and to go higher than 1212 you will need to do the AB mod. there is no need to change the power limit as i already did it in the bios. just flash and start oc'ing. this is 1.21v 350W and that should do it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> heys guys i have a asus 2gb 770 want to know if it will run 3 monitors or am i going to need 2


it will but you wont be able to do surround gaming with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vietchinh*
> 
> Ooooohh so thats made the gpu tripping. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: So... I did it, but it still does trip the systen and crash nvidia geforce driver. I have lastest WHQL not the beta. Its even more odd when its at 700 MHZ core when it crash. Even it has 1.3 V Vcore. Maybe is that bios not compatible? Ah well i have my own modded one. It works so.. Atleast thanks for sharing.


kbt will not push the card above 1.212 as you set it in the bios but it is the drivers that limit us to 1.212. because of that if you set that voltage you will bsod and everything else till you change that. the only way to go above 1.212 is through the afterburner mod.


----------



## charliebrown

What do you mean surround gaming it works splitting images into three screens right


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> What do you mean surround gaming it works splitting images into three screens right


yes and that requires more memory and even the 4gb cards have issues with that as that 256bit bus is a killer


----------



## charliebrown

I knew I should have gotten a 7990


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> I knew I should have gotten a 7990


but then you would be missing out on physx and i dont know if its just my eyes but ambient occlusion doesn't seem to work well with amd either.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this
> 
> 7702048SCACX.zip 251k .zip file
> and to go higher than 1212 you will need to do the AB mod. there is no need to change the power limit as i already did it in the bios. just flash and start oc'ing. this is 1.21v 350W and that should do it


Great, I'll give it a go. What exactly is the afterburner mod? Have a link by chance? Tried a quick search and didn't find much.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Great, I'll give it a go. What exactly is the afterburner mod? Have a link by chance? Tried a quick search and didn't find much.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool this is one go to the end as there might be a more recent version but you first have to see if your card is compatible and you can push voltage up to 1.6(water cooling recommended)


----------



## HUrON

Hi forgive my way of expressing but not my language.
I have problems with my Gigabyte GV-N770OC-2GD to pass the voltage 1.21

The number of changes is 80.04.C3.00.0F GV-N770OC-2GD/F2

Please? Someone would be so kind as to unlock the voltage?

I upload my original bios.

GK104.zip 122k .zip file


Thanks bros.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HUrON*
> 
> Hi forgive my way of expressing but not my language.
> I have problems with my Gigabyte GV-N770OC-2GD to pass the voltage 1.21
> 
> The number of changes is 80.04.C3.00.0F GV-N770OC-2GD/F2
> 
> Please? Someone would be so kind as to unlock the voltage?
> 
> I upload my original bios.
> 
> GK104.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks bros.


before i do this i want to tell you the highest voltage that can be achieved is 1.212 with a bios mod.

GK1042.zip 246k .zip file


----------



## HUrON

Yes mate, I have put a bios mod that allows me to get 1.21v.

What I wonder is if you can with the original bios or change the modified'll upload that now, I increase the voltage to 1.21v over.
With the original kept putting me over 1.18vy could not increase the clock by failing to maintain a higher voltage.
With the modified let me put 1.21v.

My current oc with AB:

Stock GPU Clock 1137 MHz Memory 1753 MHz 1189 MHz Boost

OC 1172 MHz GPU 1254 MHz Memory Boost 1885 @ 3767 MHz

Capture:

GK104.zip 436k .zip file


Bios Mod:

GK104Biosmod.zip 122k .zip file


Validate GPUz


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HUrON*
> 
> Yes mate, I have put a bios mod that allows me to get 1.21v.
> 
> What I wonder is if you can with the original bios or change the modified'll upload that now, I increase the voltage to 1.21v over.
> With the original kept putting me over 1.18vy could not increase the clock by failing to maintain a higher voltage.
> With the modified let me put 1.21v.
> 
> My current oc with AB:
> 
> Stock GPU Clock 1137 MHz Memory 1753 MHz 1189 MHz Boost
> 
> OC 1172 MHz GPU 1254 MHz Memory Boost 1885 @ 3767 MHz
> 
> Capture:
> 
> GK104.zip 436k .zip file
> 
> 
> Bios Mod:
> 
> GK104Biosmod.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> Validate GPUz


the one i uploaded is modded with 350w tdp and power limit and 1.212 voltage. this is your base if you flash and use the card as is oc. The mem clock can get very hot and you will notice artifacting in which case bring the mem clock oc down or use watercooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> .
> 
> GK1042.zip 246k .zip file


----------



## KenjiS

SLI 770s are stupidly powerful









Running Crysis 3 at 2560x1440, Very High everything, 2xT SMAA, Freaking GORGEOUS and solid as a rock 40fps


----------



## titter

Another new 770 owner here. EVGA 770 SC ACX and I flashed the bios, but I don't see to be able to go past 100% power limit in MSI AB or EVGA Precision now.


----------



## marcgarcia322

have you triied running a benchmarking tool to see if your score higher or lower, and how does the card perform better or worse . if better good if worse switch back and have your bios modded


----------



## KenjiS

Quick question, im running at 84 degrees C on the top card and 73 on the bottom card, I am ordering the 200mm side panel fan for my Phantom because these temps feel a bit high, But until it gets here should i be uber concerned?


----------



## marcgarcia322

have you set the fan curve yet if not you need to


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> SLI 770s are stupidly powerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running Crysis 3 at 2560x1440, Very High everything, 2xT SMAA, Freaking GORGEOUS and solid as a rock 40fps


40fps with x2 SMAA seems a bit low... Even at stock clocks. I did a benchmark a long time ago, and my 770's weren't even OC'ed that much. I believe 1306Mhz/1953Mhz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quick question, im running at 84 degrees C on the top card and 73 on the bottom card, I am ordering the 200mm side panel fan for my Phantom because these temps feel a bit high, But until it gets here should i be uber concerned?


Not really, I had temps like that also, just try to keep them below 85c. If you are running dual fans 770's try to find a better way to let the heat out of the case, and bring in fresh air. I used to have my side panel fan as an exhaust fan. It worked really well, lol, but i also had dual 120mm fans at the front of the case. as intake.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 40fps with x2 SMAA seems a bit low... Even at stock clocks. I did a benchmark a long time ago, and my 770's weren't even OC'ed that much. I believe 1306Mhz/1953Mhz.
> 
> Not really, I had temps like that also, just try to keep them below 85c. If you are running dual fans 770's try to find a better way to let the heat out of the case, and bring in fresh air. I used to have my side panel fan as an exhaust fan. It worked really well, lol, but i also had dual 120mm fans at the front of the case. as intake.


Mine are at 1110/1753, That could be why. I have zero clue on what any of the OC settings do in EVGA Precision anymore(I dont know what GPU Clock offset means x.x I feel very clueless) so ive just sorta left them alone. Also possible my processor is slightly slower than yours which could account for a little difference (Though Crysis 3 was running a good 99% utilization on both cards, Which is good)

Hmn. Beyond that not sure. Im still new to the SLI thing so maybe i've missed an optimization or two


----------



## titter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> have you triied running a benchmarking tool to see if your score higher or lower, and how does the card perform better or worse . if better good if worse switch back and have your bios modded


Worse. The same overclock with the stock bios yielded better results.

Attached is my stock bios

.

EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.80.04.C3.00.72-Stock.rom.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## marcgarcia322

i personally cant mod your bios but there are a few here who can like Djthroittleboi and cyclops and more but you need to tell them how you what it so they know what direction to go with it i will ask cyclops if you want


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *titter*
> 
> Worse. The same overclock with the stock bios yielded better results.
> 
> Attached is my stock bios
> 
> .
> 
> EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.80.04.C3.00.72-Stock.rom.zip 122k .zip file


try this and it should be a lot better.

EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.80.04.C3.00.72-Stock.rom.zip 246k .zip file
 no need to adjust power limit just launch it and oc.


----------



## marcgarcia322

thanks again djthrottleboi


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> thanks again djthrottleboi


no problem.


----------



## titter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this and it should be a lot better.
> 
> EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.80.04.C3.00.72-Stock.rom.zip 246k .zip file
> no need to adjust power limit just launch it and oc.


Thanks. If I want a little more voltage, AB mod it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titter*
> 
> Thanks. If I want a little more voltage, AB mod it?


yes but it will only work if you have a certain voltage controller.


----------



## HUrON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the one i uploaded is modded with 350w tdp and power limit and 1.212 voltage. this is your base if you flash and use the card as is oc. The mem clock can get very hot and you will notice artifacting in which case bring the mem clock oc down or use watercooling


Thx bro.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HUrON*
> 
> Thx bro.


no problem


----------



## marcgarcia322

hey everyone im triing to hook up the kraken g10 on my 770 but im having trouble with heat i have it running like an air cooled but cant seem to get the temps down does anyone have any advice


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> hey everyone im triing to hook up the kraken g10 on my 770 but im having trouble with heat i have it running like an air cooled but cant seem to get the temps down does anyone have any advice


are you just cooling the cpu on it? what about the vrm and other components?


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you just cooling the cpu on it? what about the vrm and other components?


copper heatsinks for the vrm i just got it down to 70c under load but im afraid to keep tightening the screws the board isnt bowing yet


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> copper heatsinks for the vrm i just got it down to 70c under load but im afraid to keep tightening the screws the board isnt bowing yet


what TIM?


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what TIM?


what is tim


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what TIM?
> 
> 
> 
> what is tim
Click to expand...

Thermal compound/paste


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Thermal compound/paste


i hope your not using the same stuff that was on there. that may be your issue if so.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Thermal compound/paste
> 
> 
> 
> i hope your not using the same stuff that was on there. that may be your issue if so.
Click to expand...

Corsair uses the Shin-Etsu X23-7783D thermal grease which is really good actually, better than a lot of thermal grease out there. Right now i have the Antec forumla 7 on both GPU's though. I think that's what he got himself.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Corsair uses the Shin-Etsu X23-7783D thermal grease which is really good actually, better than a lot of thermal grease out there. Right now i have the Antec forumla 7 on both GPU's though. I think that's what he got himself.


i use AS5 but thats because i still have it so i use it on everything. i haven't used it on this 780 though. besides it takes a little time to set.


----------



## Crono180

My Heaven results.


----------



## titter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this and it should be a lot better.
> 
> EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.80.04.C3.00.72-Stock.rom.zip 246k .zip file
> no need to adjust power limit just launch it and oc.


I am only getting a reported GPU voltage of 1.200 still. Is this 1.212? Not able to overclock this any further than I did with the stock bios.

Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titter*
> 
> I am only getting a reported GPU voltage of 1.200 still. Is this 1.212? Not able to overclock this any further than I did with the stock bios.
> 
> Thanks!


then slide the voltage up in in a oc software as i unlocked 1212 and it may be as much as the card can handle though this time it should still be better than stock.


----------



## titter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then slide the voltage up in in a oc software as i unlocked 1212 and it may be as much as the card can handle though this time it should still be better than stock.


I did. +12mV in AB. No changes unless AIDA is reporting wrong.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titter*
> 
> I did. +12mV in AB. No changes unless AIDA is reporting wrong.


well i dont really know what aida reports and ab i dont use but in my evga precision i moved the slider up and i get 1212. your bios is modded correctly as i have been doing this for a while try using gpu-z to check your voltages and use evga precision if ab doesnt do it.


----------



## titter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well i dont really know what aida reports and ab i dont use but in my evga precision i moved the slider up and i get 1212. your bios is modded correctly as i have been doing this for a while try using gpu-z to check your voltages and use evga precision if ab doesnt do it.


I uninstalled Precision thinking AB would do it. It works in Precision. AIDA does report correctly.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titter*
> 
> I uninstalled Precision thinking AB would do it. It works in Precision. AIDA does report correctly.


ok awesome i'm glad i could help.


----------



## titter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok awesome i'm glad i could help.


Appreciate it man. Able to hit a stable over clock of 1254 on the GPU and 8ghz on the memory. Heaven Benchmark ran clean 3 times. GPU temps hit a max of 60C.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titter*
> 
> Appreciate it man. Able to hit a stable over clock of 1254 on the GPU and 8ghz on the memory. Heaven Benchmark ran clean 3 times. GPU temps hit a max of 60C.


perfect.


----------



## respartan

i achieved this on my gigabyte card using... +90 clock and +86 memory on precision x

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:
70.0
Score:
2928
Min FPS:
30.4
Max FPS:
129.9
System

Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3392MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 9.18.13.3750 (2048MB) x1
Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1064 2xAA windowed
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i achieved this on my gigabyte card using... +90 clock and +86 memory on precision x
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
> 
> FPS:
> 70.0
> Score:
> 2928
> Min FPS:
> 30.4
> Max FPS:
> 129.9
> System
> 
> Platform:
> Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3392MHz) x4
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 9.18.13.3750 (2048MB) x1
> Settings
> 
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> Mode:
> 1920x1064 2xAA windowed
> Preset
> Custom
> Quality
> Ultra
> Powered by UNIGINE Engine
> Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013


take it out of windowed and put it in fullscreen


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> take it out of windowed and put it in fullscreen


will that help?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> will that help?


that will give you a common score according to everyone elses as we all bench in fullscreen. the pny i had had this so you should be fine as long as you are higher than this *2056 *also make sure you max out the settings. you weren't in the highest settings earlier because that score is higher than my 780 and this thing is modded.


Score:
*2787*


----------



## respartan

will try


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that will give you a common score according to everyone elses as we all bench in fullscreen. the pny i had had this so you should be fine as long as you are higher than this *2056 *also make sure you max out the settings. you weren't in the highest settings earlier because that score is higher than my 780 and this thing is modded.
> 
> 
> Score:
> *2787*


ok. overclocked to 1293mhz clock and 3505mhz memory....

file:///E:/overclocking/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20140504_0659.html

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:
71.4
Score:
2987
Min FPS:
30.3
Max FPS:
143.4
System

Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3392MHz) x4
GPU model:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that will give you a common score according to everyone elses as we all bench in fullscreen. the pny i had had this so you should be fine as long as you are higher than this *2056*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> ok. overclocked to 1293mhz clock and 3505mhz memory....
> 
> file:///E:/overclocking/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20140504_0659.html
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
> 
> FPS:
> 71.4
> Score:
> 2987
> Min FPS:
> 30.3
> Max FPS:
> 143.4
> System
> 
> Platform:
> Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3392MHz) x4
> GPU model:


you can also screenshot by pressing printscreen then opening paint and pasting with ctrl+v save and upload.


----------



## oDizz82

Here's my Valley benchmark score on the highest settings using (2)Asus GTX 770's and a 2560 x 1440p Asus monitor with GPU Tweak settings. I can't really overclock the GPU's much higher than what it's at without it freezing up on me, but I do think I can squeeze out a little more.
I love these cards! Games look amazing on nearly maxed out setting for everything(Crysys 3, Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider, Battlefield 4, Thief, Borderlands 2, Skyrim, Fallout NV)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> Here's my Valley benchmark score on the highest settings using (2)Asus GTX 770's and a 2560 x 1440p Asus monitor with GPU Tweak settings. I can't really overclock the GPU's much higher than what it's at without it freezing up on me, but I do think I can squeeze out a little more.
> I love these cards! Games look amazing on nearly maxed out setting for everything(Crysys 3, Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider, Battlefield 4, Thief, Borderlands 2, Skyrim, Fallout NV)


awesome score and i was just playing thief in surround. if i can ditch that horrendus res i would be awesome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> ok. overclocked to 1293mhz clock and 3505mhz memory....
> 
> file:///E:/overclocking/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20140504_0659.html
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
> 
> FPS:
> 71.4
> Score:
> 2987
> Min FPS:
> 30.3
> Max FPS:
> 143.4
> System
> 
> Platform:
> Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3392MHz) x4
> GPU model:
> you see the above score is with 2 770's so thats why you have to set valley to extremehd when you run it so we can compare points.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can also screenshot by pressing printscreen then opening paint and pasting with ctrl+v save and upload.


i tried to do that but it won't work









but..


----------



## oDizz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i tried to do that but it won't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but..


Here is where you adjust the settings. In the very first window before you press run


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i tried to do that but it won't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but..


set AA to x8 and max other settings manually then and you will be running the same tests we are.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> set AA to x8 and max other settings manually then and you will be running the same tests we are.


my tv wont even display the settings you guys are using


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> my tv wont even display the settings you guys are using


oh you might be unstable. is it only when you initialize the test? if so bring your clocks down a little and see if that helps.


----------



## oDizz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i tried to do that but it won't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but..
> 
> Here is where you adjust the settings
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> my tv wont even display the settings you guys are using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not worry about your TV/monitor settings. You just want to adjust the program's settings.
> All you need to do is change your Anti-Aliasing(AA) from "x2" to "x8" Everything else is fine. Once you do that, you will be on par with everyone else's settings and can compare equally.
Click to expand...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Spoilers people







, spoilers on quoted images please. It makes it easier to scroll through the thread. Thanks in advance


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> Do not worry about your TV/monitor settings. You just want to adjust the program's settings.
> All you need to do is change your Anti-Aliasing(AA) from "x2" to "x8" Everything else is fine. Once you do that, you will be on par with everyone else's settings and can compare equally.


this is correct.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Spoilers people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , spoilers on quoted images please. It makes it easier to scroll through the thread. Thanks in advance


definitely and have you tried these xtreme-g drivers? link: http://www.tweakforce.com/


----------



## respartan

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:
47.6
Score:
1994
Min FPS:
23.6
Max FPS:
91.6
System

Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3392MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 9.18.13.3750 (2048MB) x1
Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Extreme HD


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
> 
> FPS:
> 47.6
> Score:
> 1994
> Min FPS:
> 23.6
> Max FPS:
> 91.6
> System
> 
> Platform:
> Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3392MHz) x4
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 9.18.13.3750 (2048MB) x1
> Settings
> 
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
> Preset
> Extreme HD


that is impressive. cant wait till my mobo comes back from rma. i got a asus p8z77-V deluxe i just rma'd so when that gets back i will have a fully working mobo as this one is running the x16 slot at x8


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> definitely and have you tried these xtreme-g drivers? link: http://www.tweakforce.com/


Hmmm... I never use tweakforce drivers on my Nvidia cards, i always wait for Nvidia's official website to publish a new driver. Did you notice any performance increase? And what driver were you on before?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmmm... I never use tweakforce drivers on my Nvidia cards, i always wait for Nvidia's official website to publish a new driver. Did you notice any performance increase? And what driver were you on before?


i haven't either but i was considering trying it. i'm currently on 337 but there last one was 335. i haven't tried it because i'm currently working out converting this 780 to a titan through the device id hardstrap. it hard to figure out what is controlling the 4th nibble.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i tried to do that but it won't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


have a look here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_20

just use Ultra HD in 1080 and boom an instant comparison if your bench is good


----------



## hasukka

Can I just use MSI Afterburner to set the gpu voltage higher? +85mhz seems to be the limit without any voltage increase on my msi gtx 770, Heaven 4.0 just instantly crashes after I go over it.. nothing else happens though and windows continues to run normally. I know I need a modded vbios for better overclocking, but im just starting out and wondering if I can do some more tweaking with just using Afteburners voltage control..


----------



## Bowlerguy92

Hey guys, I have a Gigabyte Windforce 770 2GB and I can't get it over 50 mhz clock offset in Precision X without a crash. Consequently, Precision X reports the boost as 1.293ghz. Any reason for this? Did I just lose miserably in the silicon lottery? Seems some of you even have the same card and it's spanking mine. At any rate, attached is my Valley Extreme HD benchmark. Can anyone tell me where this stands as far as what I should/could be getting?

2014-05-05_1334.png 46k .png file


Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Can I just use MSI Afterburner to set the gpu voltage higher? +85mhz seems to be the limit without any voltage increase on my msi gtx 770, Heaven 4.0 just instantly crashes after I go over it.. nothing else happens though and windows continues to run normally. I know I need a modded vbios for better overclocking, but im just starting out and wondering if I can do some more tweaking with just using Afteburners voltage control..


if you have reached your limit and you are on the stock bios then know you are really at your limit because the stock bios comes without enough power for these cards so modding is a good way to get you going. just post the bios and i will mod it if you want it modded.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowlerguy92*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a Gigabyte Windforce 770 2GB and I can't get it over 50 mhz clock offset in Precision X without a crash. Consequently, Precision X reports the boost as 1.293ghz. Any reason for this? Did I just lose miserably in the silicon lottery? Seems some of you even have the same card and it's spanking mine. At any rate, attached is my Valley Extreme HD benchmark. Can anyone tell me where this stands as far as what I should/could be getting?
> 
> 2014-05-05_1334.png 46k .png file
> 
> 
> Thanks!


that is a normal 770 score if you want a bios mod i will do it if you post your bios but i say enjoy the card as is for now.


----------



## Bowlerguy92

That would be great. Really if anything, I'd just like it to stop throttling itself in FaH. I've got a post in the Nvidia drivers section about my woes regarding that. I have attached my bios. If there's anything you can do to allow me to get more out of the card or at the very least allow it to stop throttling itself, that would be great!.

Bowlerguy92_GK104.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowlerguy92*
> 
> That would be great. Really if anything, I'd just like it to stop throttling itself in FaH. I've got a post in the Nvidia drivers section about my woes regarding that. I have attached my bios. If there's anything you can do to allow me to get more out of the card or at the very least allow it to stop throttling itself, that would be great!.
> 
> Bowlerguy92_GK104.zip 122k .zip file


this will stop the throttling and btw your new tdp is 350w and your new voltage is 1.212v.

Bowlerguy92_GK104.zip 245k .zip file
 it should run 1.212 automatically but if not use evga precision to set it there.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you have reached your limit and you are on the stock bios then know you are really at your limit because the stock bios comes without enough power for these cards so modding is a good way to get you going. just post the bios and i will mod it if you want it modded.


Alright thanks man.

hauskamies_GK104.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## titter

djthrottleboi does power target have any change in the modded bios?

Here is my Valley result. I have run it 3 times at these settings and it has no crashed yet, so it's pretty stable. Going to run it some more. This is still on the stock ACX fans/cooler and stock tim as well.



Going to mess with it some more. Looks like the highest 770 in the Valley thread is watercooled and running nearly 200 more mhz on the clock side. Anything much over 1300 for me crashes pretty consistently a few minutes in.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Alright thanks man.
> 
> hauskamies_GK104.zip 123k .zip file


here goes

hauskamies_GK104.zip 246k .zip file
 new tdp and power target 350w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titter*
> 
> djthrottleboi does power target have any change in the modded bios?
> 
> Here is my Valley result. I have run it 3 times at these settings and it has no crashed yet, so it's pretty stable. Going to run it some more. This is still on the stock ACX fans/cooler and stock tim as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to mess with it some more. Looks like the highest 770 in the Valley thread is watercooled and running nearly 200 more mhz on the clock side. Anything much over 1300 for me crashes pretty consistently a few minutes in.


the power target is set to default to 350w and you are running good to reach 1300 with 1.212. the cards with 200+ more on the core are using the afterburner mod or the classified tool and you need watercooling to run over 1.212v


----------



## djthrottleboi

double sorry.


----------



## titter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here goes
> 
> hauskamies_GK104.zip 246k .zip file
> new tdp and power target 350w
> the power target is set to default to 350w and you are running good to reach 1300 with 1.212. the cards with 200+ more on the core are using the afterburner mod or the classified tool and you need watercooling to run over 1.212v


Good to know. I am happy with the outcome. Now to add another 770 lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titter*
> 
> Good to know. I am happy with the outcome. Now to add another 770 lol.


thats the ticket.


----------



## titter

I will up the fans a bit, but it was hitting 69C during that test. I have 2 140mm intake fans in the front of the case giving it pretty clean air. I can add another 2 120/140's to the side if need be. The setup itself is nearly dead silent even under heavy load.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titter*
> 
> I will up the fans a bit, but it was hitting 69C during that test. I have 2 140mm intake fans in the front of the case giving it pretty clean air. I can add another 2 120/140's to the side if need be. The setup itself is nearly dead silent even under heavy load.


yeah add the 2 other fans if you want to keep it silent under load.


----------



## titter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah add the 2 other fans if you want to keep it silent under load.


I have them sitting here, just waiting for my fan splitters. Just upped the fan profile on the card itself by about 10-15%. Compared to my old 9800GT 70c seems pretty cool.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titter*
> 
> I have them sitting here, just waiting for my fan splitters. Just upped the fan profile on the card itself by about 10-15%. Compared to my old 9800GT 70c seems pretty cool.


yeah if you had a way to keep the fans blowing on the bottom of the gpu then it will run cooler for sure and you might be able to try 1.3v


----------



## Bowlerguy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this will stop the throttling and btw your new tdp is 350w and your new voltage is 1.212v.
> 
> Bowlerguy92_GK104.zip 245k .zip file
> it should run 1.212 automatically but if not use evga precision to set it there.


Excellent! Thank you. Is it normal for the voltage to not reflect in either MSI Afterburner, GPU-Z or Precision X? They all say 1.200 under load. In Precision X, I have gone into the voltage panel and upped it to +12.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowlerguy92*
> 
> Excellent! Thank you. Is it normal for the voltage to not reflect in either MSI Afterburner, GPU-Z or Precision X? They all say 1.200 under load. In Precision X, I have gone into the voltage panel and upped it to +12.


use precision to set the voltage to 1.212 as the power saving features from the nvidi driver kicks mine down too if i dont set it.


----------



## SlamberGamer

hi there guyz im new to the club... im trying to overclock my gtx 770. what is the stable setting and maximum setting for this card?? and should i enable overvolting or k-boost for overcloking this card? please guide me im newbis

and also i have flashed the custom bios for my gigabyte gtx 770. is posible how do i archieve and edit the .rom file i dont need to use evga precision to overclock..

thx you very much!!


----------



## Bowlerguy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> use precision to set the voltage to 1.212 as the power saving features from the nvidi driver kicks mine down too if i dont set it.


What is the proper procedure for this? Attached is a screenshot showing exactly what I have done and how it is reading.

2014-05-05_1833.png 374k .png file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlamberGamer*
> 
> hi there guyz im new to the club... im trying to overclock my gtx 770. what is the stable setting and maximum setting for this card?? and should i enable overvolting or k-boost for overcloking this card? please guide me im newbis
> 
> thx you very much!!


you should click on rigbuilder build your rig and then edit your sig and select show of rig and then ask those questions because us guessing which card gives us a 1/36 chance of being correct. or you could link us to your card so that somebody with experience can tell you about the card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowlerguy92*
> 
> What is the proper procedure for this? Attached is a screenshot showing exactly what I have done and how it is reading.
> 
> 2014-05-05_1833.png 374k .png file


 i have never seen precision show voltage in that format. reset the control as that is setting it to 1.200v and see if it runs 1.212 as i set it to do so in the bios.

you also can leave the powerlimit at default as you are already at the max power target because i set the max and default to 350w


----------



## Bowlerguy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you should click on rigbuilder build your rig and then edit your sig and select show of rig and then ask those questions because us guessing which card gives us a 1/36 chance of being correct. or you could link us to your card so that somebody with experience can tell you about the card.
> you also can leave the powerlimit at default as you are already at the max power target because i set the max and default to 350w


Alrighty, here are the results after doing that. I see no change. It may be that it is running at 1.212 but for some reason isn't reflecting it. I don't know.

yep.png 486k .png file


----------



## SlamberGamer

just finished updated it.. i cant find thermaltake toughpower 650w though but i think its ok..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowlerguy92*
> 
> Alrighty, here are the results after doing that. I see no change. It may be that it is running at 1.212 but for some reason isn't reflecting it. I don't know.
> 
> yep.png 486k .png file




look at mine. to see it in original size click on it and click original. mine is in the center and yours is on the right. try disabling overvoltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlamberGamer*
> 
> just finished updated it.. i cant find thermaltake toughpower 650w though but i think its ok..


because the cards vary by card even if they are the same you have to try the oc. up the mem clock +20 and then behmark and then if stable add another 20 and continue till you find you limit. you dont really need to oc the core since you have boost but if you want to then after oc'ing the core clock slowly raise the core up while leaving the mem clock 30 below the max that you couled reach and raise the core in increments of 10


----------



## SlamberGamer

i have gpu boost 1189 but after i flashed the modified bios.. my boost become 1150.. how do i chage it to be 1189.. i do research how to mod rom file .. i tried open the rom file with nibitor but it says error


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlamberGamer*
> 
> i have gpu boost 1189 but after i flashed the modified bios.. my boost become 1150.. how do i chage it to be 1189.. i do research how to mod rom file .. i tried open the rom file with nibitor but it says error


i can mod the bios if you zip it and upload it.


----------



## SlamberGamer

here it is

can u overclock it a liltle bit?

GK104.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlamberGamer*
> 
> here it is
> 
> can u overclock it a liltle bit?
> 
> GK104.zip 122k .zip file


 GK1043.zip 245k .zip file
the newmod.rom is the new oc'ed bios. you can oc more but i stopped there as i dont know your card.


----------



## SlamberGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK1043.zip 245k .zip file
> the newmod.rom is the new oc'ed bios. you can oc more but i stopped there as i dont know your card.


wow thank you so much.. can u share me the software u used to edit those bios? i tried kepler bios tweak.. but failed

+rep you


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlamberGamer*
> 
> wow thank you so much.. can u share me the software u used to edit those bios? i tried kepler bios tweak.. but failed
> 
> +rep you


i used kepler bios tweaker its more of a know how thing. i noticed you brought your clocks down to 1150 and set all 3 clocks to the same rate which is why boost went to sleep on you.


----------



## SlamberGamer

its not me who edit that. its the original modified bios from the front page.. oh i see.. thx you.. i need to learn more TT


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlamberGamer*
> 
> its not me who edit that. its the original modified bios from the front page.. oh i see.. thx you.. i need to learn more TT


oh lol well all 770's can do over 1150MHz so i set 1189 as a base and boost at 1215 so that you get more boost performance.


----------



## Bowlerguy92

With djthrottleboi's help, I was able to squeeze a few extra FPS out of my Windforce 770! The final overclock Valley benchmark is attached. I was hoping I'd be able to do a little bit more OC'ing but it appears that 70 - 320 is my limit even at 1.212v.

final.png 46k .png file


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowlerguy92*
> 
> With djthrottleboi's help, I was able to squeeze a few extra FPS out of my Windforce 770! The final overclock Valley benchmark is attached. I was hoping I'd be able to do a little bit more OC'ing but it appears that 65 - 320 is my limit even at 1.212v.
> 
> final.png 46k .png file


+320 on mem?


----------



## Bowlerguy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> +320 on mem?


That's correct.


----------



## sonic2911

I have just got an evga gtx770 from B&H and they don't include any promotions...-,- be ware!


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowlerguy92*
> 
> That's correct.


wow!!! best i could do is +90 +86


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here goes
> 
> hauskamies_GK104.zip 246k .zip file
> new tdp and power target 350w


Thanks a lot mate again.. Do I still need to up the voltage with AB to 1.212V? Or is it that on default?

*EDIT: went with PrecisionX since Voltage control seems to be clearer with it, is it normal I can only get about 10mhz bigger stable clock with that modded bios and voltage set to 1.212V? Heaven 4.0 just crashes instantly on the loading screen when I go above +95mhz, then I need to go back to 75mhz to get it running again.


----------



## benjamen50

Is it fine if I go to buy the Galaxy GTX 770 2GB? Changing from Gigabyte GTX 760 2GB.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Thanks a lot mate again.. Do I still need to up the voltage with AB to 1.212V? Or is it that on default?
> 
> *EDIT: went with PrecisionX since Voltage control seems to be clearer with it, is it normal I can only get about 10mhz bigger stable clock with that modded bios and voltage set to 1.212V? Heaven 4.0 just crashes instantly on the loading screen when I go above +95mhz, then I need to go back to 75mhz to get it running again.


thats normal for some cards as they are underpowered so sometimes they are already clocked high. they will boost up anyway so when you oc the core you have to remember you are adding to what they will boost to. you can add to the mem though.


----------



## Bowlerguy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats normal for some cards as they are underpowered so sometimes they are already clocked high. they will boost up anyway so when you oc the core you have to remember you are adding to what they will boost to. you can add to the mem though.


Unfortunately I'm completely unable it seems to use any overclock at all with FaH. Work units fail and eventually the entire slot fails. It's unfortunate but I'll just have to stick with stock clocks for that application. Anything else though, 70mhz core and 320mhz memory seems to work great!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowlerguy92*
> 
> Unfortunately I'm completely unable it seems to use any overclock at all with FaH. Work units fail and eventually the entire slot fails. It's unfortunate but I'll just have to stick with stock clocks for that application. Anything else though, 70mhz core and 320mhz memory seems to work great!


folding at home is a harder work load that doesn't like oc's. but gaming wise the oc works perfectly.


----------



## Bowlerguy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> folding at home is a harder work load that doesn't like oc's. but gaming wise the oc works perfectly.


It's F'in rock solid man! I'm throwing down 75-80 FPS in BF4 and GTA IV runs at about 50 or so. Valley, I'm pulling around 2,500 points with the Extreme HD preset. Great stuff, I appreciate your help. This card is awesome and unlike anything I've ever owned before. PC gaming and rig building in general is about the best decision I think I've made technology wise!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowlerguy92*
> 
> It's F'in rock solid man! I'm throwing down 75-80 FPS in BF4 and GTA IV runs at about 50 or so. Valley, I'm pulling around 2,500 points with the Extreme HD preset. Great stuff, I appreciate your help. This card is awesome and unlike anything I've ever owned before. PC gaming and rig building in general is about the best decision I think I've made technology wise!


awesome and glad i cn help.


----------



## Lysergic

Hello i'm having a slight issue after having flashed, The voltage dont seem to increase during load, rather it decreases and caused artifacts. I'm currently at 1.175 and it wont budge even i use ABF to increase voltage or EVGA precesion, some time it will even go below 1v and will cause all sort of problems on my desktop. I have a Asus 770 2gb and used the lastest flash from the first page and ez3flash, picking step 5 and done. i can confirm that it's flashed as the bios version changed.

here is the flashed bios i pulled from gpu-z

asusGK104flashed.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## Threx

Anyone know how to get MSI Afterburner OSD to work in gaming windowed mode?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> Hello i'm having a slight issue after having flashed, The voltage dont seem to increase during load, rather it decreases and caused artifacts. I'm currently at 1.175 and it wont budge even i use ABF to increase voltage or EVGA precesion, some time it will even go below 1v and will cause all sort of problems on my desktop. I have a Asus 770 2gb and used the lastest flash from the first page and ez3flash, picking step 5 and done. i can confirm that it's flashed as the bios version changed.
> 
> here is the flashed bios i pulled from gpu-z
> 
> asusGK104flashed.zip 123k .zip file


try this i modified it

asusGK104flashed.zip 246k .zip file
 as the mod in this bios kinda suxx


----------



## enigma7820

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this i modified it
> 
> asusGK104flashed.zip 246k .zip file
> as the mod in this bios kinda suxx


What exactly does this mod do? Increase voltage?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> What exactly does this mod do? Increase voltage?


increase voltage, tdp, and power limit. it is set to 350w and 1.212v so you will run like a champ. if it doesn't kick up to 1.212 then just use evga precision to push it up to 1.212v


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try this i modified it
> 
> asusGK104flashed.zip 246k .zip file
> as the mod in this bios kinda suxx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> increase voltage, tdp, and power limit. it is set to 350w and 1.212v so you will run like a champ. if it doesn't kick up to 1.212 then just use evga precision to push it up to 1.212v


Awesome thank you very much, am i correct if you adjusted the third slider in keplerbiostweaker voltage tab?
After flashing and rebooting, I've reset afb and tried reapplying the volt setting in evga aswell. but the voltage is still stuck at 1.175. Tomorrow I might try to uninstall both and run with asus gpu tweak else I'm not able to get the Flash working..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> Awesome thank you very much, am i correct if you adjusted the third slider in keplerbiostweaker voltage tab?
> After flashing and rebooting, I've reset afb and tried reapplying the volt setting in evga aswell. but the voltage is still stuck at 1.175. Tomorrow I might try to uninstall both and run with asus gpu tweak else I'm not able to get the Flash working..


you have to reset the afterburner tweaks prevent it from running with every startup and then go to evga and open the voltge tab and just slide the slider up. also i upped all three for more volts on mem as well and modified the power table. your clocks have also been adjusted. if the oc softwares aren't working uninstall them and see if they work at 1.212 as it should run that high by default in the main stage. if not then reinstall your drivers using a clean install option and then try evga precision. you did flash the newmod file right?


----------



## zantetheo

Has anyone tryied GTX 770 on 4K?

Is it possible to play bf4 even in low settings?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> Awesome thank you very much, am i correct if you adjusted the third slider in keplerbiostweaker voltage tab?
> After flashing and rebooting, I've reset afb and tried reapplying the volt setting in evga aswell. but the voltage is still stuck at 1.175. Tomorrow I might try to uninstall both and run with asus gpu tweak else I'm not able to get the Flash working..


maybe this version will work better for you

newmod.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## Bowlerguy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to reset the afterburner tweaks prevent it from running with every startup and then go to evga and open the voltge tab and just slide the slider up. also i upped all three for more volts on mem as well and modified the power table. your clocks have also been adjusted. if the oc softwares aren't working uninstall them and see if they work at 1.212 as it should run that high by default in the main stage. if not then reinstall your drivers using a clean install option and then try evga precision. you did flash the newmod file right?


Would any of what you have done for him allow me any extra performance or am I really at my limit?


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats normal for some cards as they are underpowered so sometimes they are already clocked high. they will boost up anyway so when you oc the core you have to remember you are adding to what they will boost to. you can add to the mem though.


Ok ok.. Gonna try uninstalling Afterburner if it has profiles messing up with the Precision X overclocking, but even if it doesnt help I'm hitting that 1267mhz thanks to your bios mod and temps run at 62c also the fans are barely audible. MSI Twin Frozr is a beast of a cooler.. Thanks a lot man!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bowlerguy92*
> 
> Would any of what you have done for him allow me any extra performance or am I really at my limit?


i did the same thing with his bios that i did for yours but the difference lies in the design of the card and silicone lotteries. his card may or not oc better based on the lottery itself. you may just need better cooling to go higher but also some cards are really limited. some have reference designs and some have custom designs aand that will also determine how high you can oc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Ok ok.. Gonna try uninstalling Afterburner if it has profiles messing up with the Precision X overclocking, but even if it doesnt help I'm hitting that 1267mhz thanks to your bios mod and temps run at 62c also the fans are barely audible. MSI Twin Frozr is a beast of a cooler.. Thanks a lot man!


the new one i posted attempts to force 1.212v

newmod.zip 123k .zip file
 but you have to reset voltage settings in oc software and let it run its own settings. then if it does not do 1.212 then use evga precision.


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> maybe this version will work better for you
> 
> newmod.zip 123k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to reset the afterburner tweaks prevent it from running with every startup and then go to evga and open the voltge tab and just slide the slider up. also i upped all three for more volts on mem as well and modified the power table. your clocks have also been adjusted. if the oc softwares aren't working uninstall them and see if they work at 1.212 as it should run that high by default in the main stage. if not then reinstall your drivers using a clean install option and then try evga precision. you did flash the newmod file right?


I just tried the new mod after having uninstalled AFB and EVGA and it now started up in 1.212 so thank you very much







, can you elaborate on what you changed in th bios ? and as you said you changed some memory voltage, should that be of concern if i want to make my card last for years ?
Anyway i'll be reinstalling AFB and trying to oc some and see how it goes. ^^

After some test done i was able to push core clock to 1306 mhz but my memory keeps getting artifacts the moment it gets over 15 mhz +, that is consindering they're already 200 + mhz over stock.
The way i benched was just running Bioshock infinite benchmark tool, GPU [email protected] and [email protected] around 87


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> I just tried the new mod after having uninstalled AFB and EVGA and it now started up in 1.212 so thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can you elaborate on what you changed in th bios ? and as you said you changed some memory voltage, should that be of concern if i want to make my card last for years ?
> Anyway i'll be reinstalling AFB and trying to oc some and see how it goes. ^^
> 
> After some test done i was able to push core clock to 1306 mhz but my memory keeps getting artifacts the moment it gets over 15 mhz +, that is consindering they're already 200 + mhz over stock.
> The way i benched was just running Bioshock infinite benchmark tool, GPU [email protected] and [email protected] around 87


ok the memory gets hot fast and since i already oc'ed it 200MHz over stock i think it should be fine but if you can find a way to cool it better you can get higher. you can even downclock the me a little to keep it cooler. Also its easier to say i changed everything because i edited your power table, boost table, common table, and voltage table.


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok the memory gets hot fast and since i already oc'ed it 200MHz over stock i think it should be fine but if you can find a way to cool it better you can get higher. you can even downclock the me a little to keep it cooler. Also its easier to say i changed everything because i edited your power table, boost table, common table, and voltage table.


Yeah 200 mhz should be plenty for now, i'll mess alittle with the fan control in ABF, but else 1306 mhz is quite nice







thank you very much for the mod, Is there any thing i can modify if you think something could be tweaked further ? and is there a way to make it down volt and down clock further during low usage ?
Thanks again ^^


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> Yeah 200 mhz should be plenty for now, i'll mess alittle with the fan control in ABF, but else 1306 mhz is quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much for the mod, Is there any thing i can modify if you think something could be tweaked further ? and is there a way to make it down volt and down clock further during low usage ?
> Thanks again ^^


the voltages are only that high in the high performance stage so when you are idle the voltage should drop.


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the voltages are only that high in the high performance stage so when you are idle the voltage should drop.


At the moment the volt stay at 1.21 and 1186 mhz clock and 1800 memory, Could you give a guide to how i can change it, i would really like to learn it ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> At the moment the volt stay at 1.21 and 1186 mhz clock and 1800 memory, Could you give a guide to how i can change it, i would really like to learn it ?


if the nvidia controls panel is in adaptive power setting with no oc software it should switch stages by itself.


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if the nvidia controls panel is in adaptive power setting with no oc software it should switch stages by itself.


Well that went terribly wrong, i put it in adaptive mode and rebooted and i was met with constant artifacts and "driver stopped working" on the desktop, for it to volt down the memory needs to go down aswell else i'm stuck at 1.21 volts.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> Well that went terribly wrong, i put it in adaptive mode and rebooted and i was met with constant artifacts and "driver stopped working" on the desktop, for it to volt down the memory needs to go down aswell else i'm stuck at 1.21 volts.


oh yeah thats right forgot about that. then if you are willing to downclock the card in a oc software it will go down when you open a oc software. so you can close it when you need power and open it when you dont lol. thats kinda a backwards use for a oc software but eh.


----------



## Vex3

hi
I have msi gaming amd my question is how i can increase memory voltage?

770OC.zip 58k .zip file

boost off
power limit 370000


----------



## ikiddforeal

Rig Updates! So should I get a backplate or nah?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vex3*
> 
> hi
> I have msi gaming amd my question is how i can increase memory voltage?
> 
> 770OC.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> boost off
> power limit 370000


370w tdp and power target with no boost. 1.212v

770OC.zip 116k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikiddforeal*
> 
> Rig Updates! So should I get a backplate or nah?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>






sure it would spread the heat evenly.


----------



## Larseeey

Hello,

I am a overclocking newb.

If I im going to flash my gainward gtx 770 2gb phantom, should I download a rom from this page or save the one from gpu-z?


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> oh yeah thats right forgot about that. then if you are willing to downclock the card in a oc software it will go down when you open a oc software. so you can close it when you need power and open it when you dont lol. thats kinda a backwards use for a oc software but eh.


Well it seem that the bios is set to not down vo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> oh yeah thats right forgot about that. then if you are willing to downclock the card in a oc software it will go down when you open a oc software. so you can close it when you need power and open it when you dont lol. thats kinda a backwards use for a oc software but eh.


Is there no way to make the bios underclock it self with the voltage ? manually overclocking and underclocking as i change in and out of adaptive mode would not be a solution i would wish to do.
I'll try and tweak the stock bios as much as i can so it will behave the way i like it, if i succeed i'll upload it here. Thanks anyway ^^


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Larseeey*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am a overclocking newb.
> 
> If I im going to flash my gainward gtx 770 2gb phantom, should I download a rom from this page or save the one from gpu-z?


save the one from gpu-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> Well it seem that the bios is set to not down vo
> Is there no way to make the bios underclock it self with the voltage ? manually overclocking and underclocking as i change in and out of adaptive mode would not be a solution i would wish to do.
> I'll try and tweak the stock bios as much as i can so it will behave the way i like it, if i succeed i'll upload it here. Thanks anyway ^^


the bios has different phases yes but your memory oc is what keeps it in the main voltage phase as it cant run at a lower voltage. i can lower the mem oc to stock so you can switch and oc the mem when you want.


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> save the one from gpu-z
> the bios has different phases yes but your memory oc is what keeps it in the main voltage phase as it cant run at a lower voltage. i can lower the mem oc to stock so you can switch and oc the mem when you want.


Naah it's alright i got it working now, this setting here let it volt down and underclock aswell.
I've managed to get the 7200 mem oc and a 1319 mhz core so far on 1.212 volt. This was was editing the boost state P00 profile max clock. I've yet to stress test these settings.
I would like to know how to set my power table as i've only edited my first according to my power source, 75W for PCIE slot, 75W for 6 pin and 150w for the 8 pin. And also what does P01 P05 and P08 do as i havent touched those at all.

Asus7707200mem1319core.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## Larseeey

Hello,

I have yet another question!

I am currently using the bios for "GTX 770 gainward phantom 2gb" that was downloadable on the 1st page of this thread, but Everything seems to be improved except voltage. I can still only get +12 in msi afterburner and am wondering how I can fix this.

Any suggestions/fixes?

I still only seem to be able to boost to 1293mhz clockspeed just like I was able to with stock BIOS. If I go any higher, my game freezes and I have to force end it with task manager.


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larseeey*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have yet another question!
> 
> I am currently using the bios for "GTX 770 gainward phantom 2gb" that was downloadable on the 1st page of this thread, but Everything seems to be improved except voltage. I can still only get +12 in msi afterburner and am wondering how I can fix this.
> 
> Any suggestions/fixes?
> 
> I still only seem to be able to boost to 1293mhz clockspeed just like I was able to with stock BIOS. If I go any higher, my game freezes and I have to force end it with task manager.


The only thing i could think of is http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19
Else you could try and open your bios with Keplerbiostweaker http://www.overclock.net/attachments/21062 and the edit both slider under voltage table P00 as far as you dare.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> Naah it's alright i got it working now, this setting here let it volt down and underclock aswell.
> I've managed to get the 7200 mem oc and a 1319 mhz core so far on 1.212 volt. This was was editing the boost state P00 profile max clock. I've yet to stress test these settings.
> I would like to know how to set my power table as i've only edited my first according to my power source, 75W for PCIE slot, 75W for 6 pin and 150w for the 8 pin. And also what does P01 P05 and P08 do as i havent touched those at all.
> 
> Asus7707200mem1319core.zip 123k .zip file


the P-stages are the different power phases. P00 is the high performance phase which is why i set it to 1.212 as sometimes it will not go that high when you dont set it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larseeey*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have yet another question!
> 
> I am currently using the bios for "GTX 770 gainward phantom 2gb" that was downloadable on the 1st page of this thread, but Everything seems to be improved except voltage. I can still only get +12 in msi afterburner and am wondering how I can fix this.
> 
> Any suggestions/fixes?
> 
> I still only seem to be able to boost to 1293mhz clockspeed just like I was able to with stock BIOS. If I go any higher, my game freezes and I have to force end it with task manager.


well you can change the voltage to as high as it lets you but 9/10 if the voltage isn't raised much then neither is the power table which has to be adjusted to support these voltages.


----------



## sonic2911

Does anyone have problem with the fins of the evga acx cooler? It's loose and make annoying noise -,- I put the paper between 2 fins and the noise go away -,- Should I return it and exchange for another one? have just got it last week


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the P-stages are the different power phases. P00 is the high performance phase which is why i set it to 1.212 as sometimes it will not go that high when you dont set it.


Alright super, I haven't noticed the other states being using. Could you tell me how and what under power table should be changed?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> Alright super, I haven't noticed the other states being using. Could you tell me how and what under power table should be changed?


the power table should be left alone as i have modded it and the only thing youy will do is make your card throttle.


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the power table should be left alone as i have modded it and the only thing youy will do is make your card throttle.


I've used the stock bios and edited that so all of power table is default only tdp is set at 300k.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> I've used the stock bios and edited that so all of power table is default only tdp is set at 300k.


oh boy i wasted my time modding your bios. what was the point? your card will not reach 300w without the rest of the bios reaching 300w only the tdp will reach that number but there is now no drive for your card to want to reach that number. oh well have fun. i am on to other cards.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Does anyone have problem with the fins of the evga acx cooler? It's loose and make annoying noise -,- I put the paper between 2 fins and the noise go away -,- Should I return it and exchange for another one? have just got it last week


this is what I mean


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> oh boy i wasted my time modding your bios. what was the point? your card will not reach 300w without the rest of the bios reaching 300w only the tdp will reach that number but there is now no drive for your card to want to reach that number. oh well have fun. i am on to other cards.


Sorry you feel you wasted your time, i wouldn't say so, i learned something new and now have a bios that works as intended with your help as i have copied most of your work, so thank you sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> this is what I mean


If you're still under warrenty and still able to RMA it why not get a brand new card, If else some other guy seem to have similar problem and a fix for it http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2018526


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> this is what I mean


is it possible to tighten the heatsink? also is this that coil whine everyone was referring to? if so i think this may be a common design flaw.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> is it possible to tighten the heatsink? also is this that coil whine everyone was referring to? if so i think this may be a common design flaw.


It's not coil whine and tighten the heatsink can't solve it. It's the problem with fins, and I don't know how to fix it properly.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> It's not coil whine and tighten the heatsink can't solve it. It's the problem with fins, and I don't know how to fix it properly.


i would rma then.


----------



## marcgarcia322

sounds like the fin is vibrating and making contact down by the center and by the time it reaches the edge of the cooler it is loud enough to hear so the paper reduces the vibration muffling the sound, moving the fin a little by the center of the cooler may help, if the fin is loose it could be a damaged cooler and if the noise is annoying then rma is probably your best coarse of action but keep in mind every card is different and may have its own set of flaws very few cards are perfect . the next card might be better or maybe worse it might have coil whine or maybe it wont clock as high or have a lower fps playing games. hope this helps


----------



## kadzait24

Hey new over here, but old overclocker.

Im at Hwbot with some good benchs using a 2way SLI PNY GTX 770 EE OC and a 4770k rig.

You can check my submissions here:

http://hwbot.org/user/kadzait24/

I have some 1st places in the world for SLI 770 like some 3dmarks, catzilla 720p .

What i want to ask here is that if someone owns or knows if you can volt mod a PNY GTX 770 EE OC 2GB , since by factory is voltage locked and you cant change it with soft like precision or afterburner.

I saw some bios listing here but PNY EE OC doesnt appears.

Maybe if someone knows about this card can hook me up with some experience on how to volt mod easily and safe , so i can get much better results.

Thanks ! and keep up the good work here, i always checked this forum but never registered since now.


----------



## kadzait24

Btw, i saw the TR Ultimate 1080p bench at first page.

I did that one yesterday , with only 1180/1900 to the PNY cards i got this result:



And the Metro Last Light Bench...

Metro Last Light Benchmark

4770K @ 4600mhz
2Way SLI PNY GTX 770 EE OC @ 1320/1950

Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Disabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Normal; SSAA: OFF;

Total Frames: 15154, Total Time: 171.2459 sec
Average Framerate: 88.53
Max. Framerate: 185.25 (Frame: 11977)
Min. Framerate: 13.56 (Frame: 9488)

Pretty good, i will do max oc to the pny cards and see what has to offer there as well.

This is why i would like to know about volt modding the pny cards, it would be nice since these cards are damn beasts.


----------



## CL3P20

max scores for me with single GPU on air, using IB

http://hwbot.org/submission/2545806_

http://hwbot.org/submission/2545803_

576p - GPU @ 1280/1850



720p - GPU @ 1280\1850


----------



## FrostyAMD

Ok fellas a good friend of mine has a problem that with your help I can solve it for him. He borked a bios flash on his Gigabyte GV-N770OC-4GD (rev. 2.0). Was partially my fault since I had recommend this thread as reading material on overclocking his card. He tells me that he had used nvflash to save his orginal bios but when I looked it was only a 167kb file and the file he flashed was this one Gigabyte.GTX770.GV-N770OC-4GD.zip. Since he can't restore it. I (we) need an orginal bios from A Gigabyte GV-N770OC-4GD (rev. 2.0) the one with the 2 8 pci-e connection, and I will do the flashing for him. If anyone with this card can help by saving their bios and either up here or maybe to mediafire or any free hoster I (we) would appreciate it greatly. THANKs in advance


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Ok fellas a good friend of mine has a problem that with your help I can solve it for him. He borked a bios flash on his Gigabyte GV-N770OC-4GD (rev. 2.0). Was partially my fault since I had recommend this thread as reading material on overclocking his card. He tells me that he had used nvflash to save his orginal bios but when I looked it was only a 167kb file and the file he flashed was this one Gigabyte.GTX770.GV-N770OC-4GD.zip. Since he can't restore it. I (we) need an orginal bios from A Gigabyte GV-N770OC-4GD (rev. 2.0) the one with the 2 8 pci-e connection, and I will do the flashing for him. If anyone with this card can help by saving their bios and either up here or maybe to mediafire or any free hoster I (we) would appreciate it greatly. THANKs in advance


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+770&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=4096

and if he wants a modded bios upload whichever one you pick out(though 3 of them are for his card) and i will mod it for you.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Thank You I'll try one of them either Tue. or Wed and report back


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Thank You I'll try one of them either Tue. or Wed and report back


k


----------



## wfor1pilot

DJ; you have any modded bios for MSI GTX 770 Lightning? -Davis


----------



## Kutsu

Hello fellow GTX 770 Owners.

Is it too late for me to join the club?











PS: Sorry about not so great picture quality.


----------



## FrostyAMD

@djthrottleboi

I gone to the site and even signed up but every time download is corrupt size is suspicous 163Kb when download is attempted. Can you help???


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> DJ; you have any modded bios for MSI GTX 770 Lightning? -Davis


give me your bios and i will mod it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> I gone to the site and even signed up but every time download is corrupt size is suspicous 163Kb when download is attempted. Can you help???


i will post in tech and let them know or you can check your firewall. link me to the post and i will check it.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Sucess !!! found the original bios. Was having problems downloading bios from TechPowerup but it was user error. Thanks go to djthrottleboi for his offer to mod the bios. Will talk to my friend and find out what he's trying to accomplish. I know he wants to get as many volts as he can safely, and ggetting best gpu clock possible. Right now I think he's stuck with 1.2 and max boost of 1280


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Sucess !!! found the original bios. Was having problems downloading bios from TechPowerup but it was user error. Thanks go to djthrottleboi for his offer to mod the bios. Will talk to my friend and find out what he's trying to accomplish. I know he wants to get as many volts as he can safely, and ggetting best gpu clock possible. Right now I think he's stuck with 1.2 and max boost of 1280


1.212v is the highest you can go in the bios and you dont want to go higher without water and i can increase the power limit and tdp.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> give me your bios and i will mod it.


File attached; work me baby !

GK104.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> File attached; work me baby !
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file


 GK1044.zip 245k .zip file


----------



## FrostyAMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1.212v is the highest you can go in the bios and you dont want to go higher without water and i can increase the power limit and tdp.


Sounds good he shoyld be able to work from there you;ll need to rename file to work on it i.e. xxx.rom

770ORG.zip 167k .zip file


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GK1044.zip 245k .zip file


Damn; your fast, is that my "modd'd" file attached ?
Davis


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wfor1pilot*
> 
> Damn; your fast, is that my "modd'd" file attached ?
> Davis


yep its the newmod.rom and the other is the stock one for backup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Sounds good he shoyld be able to work from there you;ll need to rename file to work on it i.e. xxx.rom
> 
> 770ORG.zip 167k .zip file


the zip archive is corrupted or improperly zipped. check your cpu oc to see if it is stable if you have one as that can cause this.


----------



## FrostyAMD

djthrottleboi here is the original bios should unzip fine

Gigabyte.GTX770.GV-N770OC-4GD.ORG.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## JackLangstone

Hi all,

I have had my PNY GTX 770 for around 5 months now, when i first bought it i noticed a faint whining noise when it was under load. That soon disappeared, however it's now back, but much louder!

On other forums people have said it could be the PSU? I have a Corsair CX750M, which is more than capable of running a 770?

Thoughts please.

Thanks


----------



## JeremyFenn

Hey all. So I have a pretty nice tower and thought I had a pretty nice video card. I have a Sapphire R9 280x Vapor-X, Tri-X OC and BOOST whatever. Can't even run Heaven 4.0 on stock settings with tessellation on (ANY tessellation, moderate, normal, extreme, etc) without severe artifacting. I'm thinking about getting an RMA and getting a 770. I was told NOT to get the 4GB one. This was what I was thinking about getting:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125462&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=1knzo6rm7n3me

Let me know what you all think.

As a side note, I only play on 1 monitor @ 1920x1080 but would like to max out AA and everything like that. I read a lot of different reviews/benchmarks saying you don't need 4GB unless you're using super wide angle multi screen setups OR EXTREME AA. Sooooo...... 4GB give you a higher ceiling for textures or what? I notice a lot of benchmarks are very similar in fps, but I don't JUST want the fps, I want the buttery visuals too.







Only question I have, is it enough of a difference, even if it DOES allow for the high end AA, will the GPU core push it out fast enough? Is it worth an extra $70 or so for the extra 2GB?


----------



## CL3P20

the only 4g models i have heard that have had issues have been with Gigabyte... *if its 4gb you want..I would lean towards a EVGA SC ACX 4gb


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> here is the original biosshould unzip fine
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX770.GV-N770OC-4GD.ORG.zip 125k .zip file


 Gigabyte.GTX770.GV-N770OC-4GD.ORG.zip 251k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Hey all. So I have a pretty nice tower and thought I had a pretty nice video card. I have a Sapphire R9 280x Vapor-X, Tri-X OC and BOOST whatever. Can't even run Heaven 4.0 on stock settings with tessellation on (ANY tessellation, moderate, normal, extreme, etc) without severe artifacting. I'm thinking about getting an RMA and getting a 770. I was told NOT to get the 4GB one. This was what I was thinking about getting:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125462&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=1knzo6rm7n3me
> 
> Let me know what you all think.
> 
> As a side note, I only play on 1 monitor @ 1920x1080 but would like to max out AA and everything like that. I read a lot of different reviews/benchmarks saying you don't need 4GB unless you're using super wide angle multi screen setups OR EXTREME AA. Sooooo...... 4GB give you a higher ceiling for textures or what? I notice a lot of benchmarks are very similar in fps, but I don't JUST want the fps, I want the buttery visuals too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only question I have, is it enough of a difference, even if it DOES allow for the high end AA, will the GPU core push it out fast enough? Is it worth an extra $70 or so for the extra 2GB?


4gb is pointless with a 256bit bus. go 2gb as the performance is similar.


----------



## JeremyFenn

I guess this one would fit the bill then?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I guess this one would fit the bill then?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921


since you have the money go lightning, or classified.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Yeah... I'm not a baller like that... I'm replacing a 280x so I have to be around the same price range or my better half will CUT me.







Anyway, I'm deciding between these 2:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130946

They look the same in just about every aspect cept the cooling. Is the ACX cooling worth $15 more? I can get watch dogs free with the Dual one.


----------



## JeremyFenn

They both have ACX? So what's the difference? lol


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Yeah... I'm not a baller like that... I'm replacing a 280x so I have to be around the same price range or my better half will CUT me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm deciding between these 2:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130946
> 
> They look the same in just about every aspect cept the cooling. Is the ACX cooling worth $15 more? I can get watch dogs free with the Dual one.


ACX will keep the card a little cooler but it will exhaust the hot air into your case and warm your inside up pretty easily if you do not have good airflow. Also if you plan to sli the non acx version would be best since it will exhaust the hot air out of the rear of the card and outside the case.

So in short
ACX- better gpu cooling but exhaust hot air back into case and needs good airflow in the case

REF AKA Blower Cooler- exhaust air outside of case good for sli setups and cases where poor airflow or where you want to keeps temps inside the case the coolest.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> They both have ACX? So what's the difference? lol


The first link has a dual bios switch so you can flash a custom bios to the second bios and if the flash failed then you can flip the switch on the card reboot and try the flash again without needing a secind card. The sesecind link is a single bios so if you flash a custom bios and it fails you would need a cheap or spare gpu to boot with to reflash the bios again on the card.

Also dont worry about a superclocked version save the few dollars get the non superclocked the chips arent binned any higher the bios just have the clocks set a few mhz higher they will both oc the same and the non superclocked will oc to what the superclocked will and you will save a few bucks.


----------



## JeremyFenn

On the phone to newegg.com now about the 280x, Im just worried if I DO go back to NVIDIA I'll miss out on mantle...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> On the phone to newegg.com now about the 280x, Im just worried if I DO go back to NVIDIA I'll miss out on mantle...


I wouldn't worry to much about mantle honestly. Yes it gives it slight increase for coded game but DX12 is suppose to be out soon and apparently from the stuff I have read it will pretty much do the same as mantle except for all gpus. Also in all other games without mantle NVidia will win (usually). There is also other things besides the fps that NVidia has is lower frame pacing etc. I am not dogging amd as I enjoy there cards to and have owned a few and I am glad to see them getting into the game finally and bringing NVidia down to realistic prices it helps us as consumers. Nvidia still does make some great cards and are great for all around games.


----------



## JeremyFenn

So I'm torn here between getting a 2GB 256-bit GTX 770 OR just replacing my R9 280x....







I just want something that will work all the time, no hassle, MAYBE overclock to get the max out of it, but bottom line I want it to play what I play on high-ultra without hiccups/stutter/page-tear/artifacting/lag/etc. Please help, I need to make a decision before my RMA time expires lol


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So I'm torn here between getting a 2GB 256-bit GTX 770 OR just replacing my R9 280x....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want something that will work all the time, no hassle, MAYBE overclock to get the max out of it, but bottom line I want it to play what I play on high-ultra without hiccups/stutter/page-tear/artifacting/lag/etc. Please help, I need to make a decision before my RMA time expires lol


I would recommend the 770 it will do everything you need and when I had my 770s they didn't do anything you described. I know the R9 series are known for those issues you described. At 1080p 60hz you should be able to max everything out. I am in the middle of switching my gpus around again from 3 780ti reference and now running 1 780 Classified until I get my 2 780ti kingpins but my 1 780 classified on a 1440p monitor at 120hz and with BF4 on mostly ultra 2 settings on high I pretty much stay at 100 fps avg.


----------



## hj33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So I'm torn here between getting a 2GB 256-bit GTX 770 OR just replacing my R9 280x....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want something that will work all the time, no hassle, MAYBE overclock to get the max out of it, but bottom line I want it to play what I play on high-ultra without hiccups/stutter/page-tear/artifacting/lag/etc. Please help, I need to make a decision before my RMA time expires lol


Hi Jeremy,

I actually just made the move from crossfire 7970/280x to SLI 770's (Gigabyte 4GB). I made the jump to Nvidia because of Eyefinity issues (Stuttering, Refresh rate locked, Driver maturity). I'm very happy I did it because it's been a smooth experience with Nvidia Surround and I have no issues running games at Ultra with no stuttering.

I'm like you - I wanted something that just works and didn't have to do workarounds. I'd go with the 770.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Ok so I called back Newegg since the first guy convinced me to try the 280x again, but I knew I wanted that 770... I feel like a sellout... I'm a big AMD advocate for their price/performance, especially with all my customers, but here I am returning the awesome looking card I picked out not just for looks, but for the bulk raw power. I have to say though, if what I read is true, NVIDIA 2GB @ 256-bit memory bus with slightly higher clocks (1163Mhz vs 1100Mhz) puts out better results than a card with 3GB @ 384-bit memory bus... boggles my mind. Maybe it could be that the 770's memory clock is 1Ghz higher? (6Ghz ave vs 7) Anyway, I have a: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 DUAL SuperClocked 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card 02G-P4-2776-KR

www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130946

Next-Day shipped (on Newegg's dime of course) and will be installing it and running benchmarks asap, only 15 day RMA window on this puppy!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Ok so I called back Newegg since the first guy convinced me to try the 280x again, but I knew I wanted that 770... I feel like a sellout... I'm a big AMD advocate for their price/performance, especially with all my customers, but here I am returning the awesome looking card I picked out not just for looks, but for the bulk raw power. I have to say though, if what I read is true, NVIDIA 2GB @ 256-bit memory bus with slightly higher clocks (1163Mhz vs 1100Mhz) puts out better results than a card with 3GB @ 384-bit memory bus... boggles my mind. Maybe it could be that the 770's memory clock is 1Ghz higher? (6Ghz ave vs 7) Anyway, I have a: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 DUAL SuperClocked 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card 02G-P4-2776-KR
> 
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130946
> 
> Next-Day shipped (on Newegg's dime of course) and will be installing it and running benchmarks asap, only 15 day RMA window on this puppy!!


now you get the best of physx.


----------



## JeremyFenn

That's right, and maybe I'll get a free back plate with it too, who knows. Can't be any worse than a defunkd 280x lol From what I've read around the net, a lot of the 280s have this issue. Something like 7900 chips not taking to the OC...


----------



## FrostyAMD

Thanks djthrottleboi that was fast we will try out this new bios either Thursday or Friday depends on when I can get to his house and again thanks for all the help you have provided!!!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Thanks djthrottleboi that was fast we will try out this new bios either Thursday or Friday depends on when I can get to his house and again thanks for all the help you have provided!!!!


no problem let me know if it works out. btw there is no need to move the power limit slider but for 1.212 he has to move the slider in evga precision or he could use the newmod version in this archive:

Gigabyte.GTX770.GV-N770OC-4GD.ORG.zip 251k .zip file
 as i wasn't sure if he wanted it to run 1.212 at all times. this version does run 1.212v all the time but the other version has to be adjusted to that frequency.


----------



## JeremyFenn

When I get my 770 how far can you push one of these things?


----------



## jamarns

Depends every card is different. I was able to get 1306Mhz on the GPU and 7400Mhz on the VRAM. Stock is 1110Mhz GPU and 7010Mhz VRAM.

Some people with the Samsung memory have managed to get 8Ghz on the VRAM. My card is Asus and needs to be physically modded to get more than 1.212v on the GPU. If you have one of the cards that doesn't need that you might be able to push more with a BIOS mod.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> When I get my 770 how far can you push one of these things?


using this bios mod these cards get up to 8000MHz effective and i have seen up to 1400 on the core. not guaranteed but hey a oc is a oc.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> When I get my 770 how far can you push one of these things?


Well it depends but seems like on stock volts they usually fall between 1250-1350mhz. I have an asus and did the hotwire mod with a potentiometer, the card has handled benching at 1.5v and hours of gaming at 1.395v/1476mhz. I usually now just game at 1424mhz/1.33v to keep it simple. Thats about the limit on the stock air cooler, bf4 was around 70-71c with 1.33v but on water its usually 38-42c depending on ambient temps.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Well you can see the card I'm getting in the previous posts, getting the 2GB with dual bios I believe. I don't want to mod the actual card unless it's an aftermarket liquid cooling kit, but if I use a mod bios, I can always switch it to the unmodded one if problems arise.


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well it depends but seems like on stock volts they usually fall between 1250-1350mhz. I have an asus and did the hotwire mod with a potentiometer, the card has handled benching at 1.5v and hours of gaming at 1.395v/1476mhz. I usually now just game at 1424mhz/1.33v to keep it simple. Thats about the limit on the stock air cooler, bf4 was around 70-71c with 1.33v but on water its usually 38-42c depending on ambient temps.


Hey how far were you able to push your VRAM? Did volt modding it allow you to push the VRAM any higher?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Hey how far were you able to push your VRAM? Did volt modding it allow you to push the VRAM any higher?


I only over volted the gpu core. My max memory oc I think was 8070mhz, I normally game at 7400mhz though since its 1080p and all. My personal best score on valley was done at 1515mhz/8070mhz with 1.495v, there were a few spots that throttled due to maxing out TDP. Drops were to 1489-1502mhz, cant remember but the humble h70 handles the core temp lol. I have wanted to try to beat my score now with the ek block since its 10c cooler than the h70 but dont wanna push my luck. I have to have at least 2-3hrs of benching at 1.46+ volts.

VRM was cooled by the stock asus heatsink on there with a 120mm fan blowing on it. Memory modules I really think need water cooling to make good use of the extra volts, they get pretty hot.


----------



## JeremyFenn

What do you think about liquid cooling kits for these cards?


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I only over volted the gpu core. My max memory oc I think was 8070mhz, I normally game at 7400mhz though since its 1080p and all. My personal best score on valley was done at 1515mhz/8070mhz with 1.495v, there were a few spots that throttled due to maxing out TDP. Drops were to 1489-1502mhz, cant remember but the humble h70 handles the core temp lol. I have wanted to try to beat my score now with the ek block since its 10c cooler than the h70 but dont wanna push my luck. I have to have at least 2-3hrs of benching at 1.46+ volts.
> 
> VRM was cooled by the stock asus heatsink on there with a 120mm fan blowing on it. Memory modules I really think need water cooling to make good use of the extra volts, they get pretty hot.


Do you know what you were able to push the VRAM to before you voltmodded? What brand of VRAM do you have? Mine refuse to go past 7500Mhz and I'm wondering if the voltmod might help me get more out of the memory. I was also thinking of getting some low profile copper heatsinks for the ram.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> What do you think about liquid cooling kits for these cards?


For single gpu setups, there really isnt a reason unless you volt mod. Of course they look great and thats reason enough







but for performance sake, the aftermarket coolers that come on these cards do a great job at stock voltage. The asus one I would probably feel good up to 1.30v, at 1.33v I was at 72c gaming (forgot ambient) but I couldnt get my IR sensor to measure what the vrm temps were which were probably warmer than I would have wanted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Do you know what you were able to push the VRAM to before you voltmodded? What brand of VRAM do you have? Mine refuse to go past 7500Mhz and I'm wondering if the voltmod might help me get more out of the memory. I was also thinking of getting some low profile copper heatsinks for the ram.


Over volting the gpu core didnt help my memory oc. It was the same as stock. 8000mhz was my max stock. Technically it was putting heatsinks on the memory and having a fan blow on them that helped me get the last 70mhz out of them.

edit:
forgot to mention i have samsung memory on it.


----------



## jamarns

Bummer, looks like I lucked out on the memory. what heatsinks did you use? Thanks for the info =)


----------



## Chrgnthru

So i've got a two 770's, one a ASUS and the other a Gigabyte. I wanted to get another Asus card since I love the performance and look but I got a great deal on the Gigabyte from a member here. I've been searching and it doesn't seem there's a backplate that fits the Gigabyte card. Is there anyone out there that knows if there's one that fits or where I may be able to get one made? It's not a dire situation but I wouldn't mind getting one if I could for the sake of making the Rig look cleaner. Maybe i'll sell the Gigabyte and get the Asus card...


----------



## zantetheo

I have the Gigabyte 770 OC 4Gb and get 75 celcius on bf4 ( do you think its ok? Its summer already here in Greece).

I dont oc the card so its stock settings. I wonder if i can install a bios from you guys, not something extreme just to have the clocks raised a bit.

Can someone help me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jamarns

I wouldn't worry about 75c, I know some of the reference cards get up to 80c and they're fine.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrgnthru*
> 
> So i've got a two 770's, one a ASUS and the other a Gigabyte. I wanted to get another Asus card since I love the performance and look but I got a great deal on the Gigabyte from a member here. I've been searching and it doesn't seem there's a backplate that fits the Gigabyte card. Is there anyone out there that knows if there's one that fits or where I may be able to get one made? It's not a dire situation but I wouldn't mind getting one if I could for the sake of making the Rig look cleaner. Maybe i'll sell the Gigabyte and get the Asus card...


it seems there is only a 780 wf3 backplate.


----------



## JeremyFenn

I'm excited. My 770 is out for delivery!! I just ordered it yesterday off Newegg, FedEx, and it's going to be here soon!!!!

Wow, I typed TOO soon, IT'S HERE !!!!

I got a backplate on it !!!! W00TnESS!!!!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I'm excited. My 770 is out for delivery!! I just ordered it yesterday off Newegg, FedEx, and it's going to be here soon!!!!
> 
> Wow, I typed TOO soon, IT'S HERE !!!!
> 
> I got a backplate on it !!!! W00TnESS!!!!!


sweet deal.


----------



## vaforsale10

Hello All I have been reading and downloading some of the custom Bios from this sight.
I have a NVIDIA - GeForce GTX 770 2GB
I have the bios going at 1.21 and set my base clock at 1180 and memory at 3600.
It is running fine and cool but it will not overboost past 1221 with out faulting the drivers.
I was hopeing I could get some help with The TDP and overvolt

GK104.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaforsale10*
> 
> Hello All I have been reading and downloading some of the custom Bios from this sight.
> I have a NVIDIA - GeForce GTX 770 2GB
> I have the bios going at 1.21 and set my base clock at 1180 and memory at 3600.
> It is running fine and cool but it will not overboost past 1221 with out faulting the drivers.
> I was hopeing I could get some help with The TDP and overvolt
> 
> GK104.zip 122k .zip file


 GK1045.zip 246k .zip file


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Bummer, looks like I lucked out on the memory. what heatsinks did you use? Thanks for the info =)


The heatsinks I used are enzotech bcc9 but they will not fit under the stock cooler, I use them with the gpu block since I dont run a full block like most people seem to do. I dont have my numbers written down but I checked temps before and after with a hobby grade IR gun and temps are cooler by I think it was 15-20c. dont quote me on that since I dont have the numbers in front of me. Before the heatsinks I could barely pass one valley run at 8000mhz, 7950mhz was the max I could do for 2 runs. With the heat sinks 8000mhz was possible and 8070mhz I could do a full run on.

http://www.enzotechnology.com/bcc9.htm

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7191/vid-106/Enzotech_BCC9_Memory_Ramsinks_-_8_Pack_BMR-C1L.html


----------



## JeremyFenn

Ok, so I'm ready to mod the BIOS. I have the Dual bios EVGA GTX 770. Should I be using the GK104.rom or the newmod.rom? Do I still have to use the old DOS method (windows 98 boot) and use the NVFlash.exe blah.rom ? I haven't done this in a while so I'm a little rusty. Thanks for the help.


----------



## benjamen50

I assume this 'newmod.rom' is the GPU BIOS that someone has given you or the one you want to be using. First, I'd do a backup of the original BIOS then use the newmod.rom and flash it to the GPU. You can use NVFlash.exe through Windows by dragging the desired bios that you want to flash into your GPU to NVflash.exe.

So, drag and drop the gpu bios to nvflash.exe. Should be as easy as that.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Ya know I didn't even notice it had a NVWinflash option now. How cool is that??!! Oh btw, a few posts back I saw GK1045.zip I think posted by DjThrottleboi and figured that was what we were after for the GTX 770. Please let me know before I start breaking things lol







Inside that zip file was GK104.rom which is what I thought I had, and newmod.rom.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Just tried to flash with newmod.rom and I get this:



I just tried the GK104.rom and it gave me the same error.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Well I'm still running on stock volts, but I've pushed it to about 1.317ghz core and 7.73ghz effective memory. I don't think that's too shabby.


----------



## Drifbau5

Hey I have recently noticed a new noise coming from my EVGA GTX 770. It is strange to explain but when it is at a higher frequency it sounds like buzzing and at a lower frequency it sounds like my pump. I originally thought the sound was my pump. It happens when card is under load.

I am just wondering if this is normal electrical noise or if something is wrong with my card. This is my first graphics card ever.

Here is a video of it: 




Notice the noise starts when the benchmark starts and it also changes in frequency. I also noticed my card isn't completely stable at a higher overclock as it used to be.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Just tried to flash with newmod.rom and I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried the GK104.rom and it gave me the same error.


pci mismatch means that is not the bios for your card you will have to extract your bios using gpu-Z. that bios was for @vaforsale10


----------



## JeremyFenn

Ah ok, just thought that it was for the GTX770 in general. Well here's a copy of my extracted BIOS rom:

GK104.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Ah ok, just thought that it was for the GTX770 in general. Well here's a copy of my extracted BIOS rom:
> 
> GK104.zip 125k .zip file


 GK1046.zip 251k .zip file
newmod.rom is the modded bios.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Ok sooooooo.... I updated to that modded BIOS, restarted, and PrecisionX still only goes up to 1.212v max? Do I need to use something else like MSI Afterburner or something? Even in MSI Afterburner with the voltage unlocked, it won't slide?


----------



## JeremyFenn

Well anyway, 4 hours later... Thought that modded BIOS would bump up the max voltage or something. Don't know what's up with the core speed. PrecisionX and GPU-Z say I'm at 1241Mhz but Heaven 4.0 is telling me I'm at 1317Mhz where everything tells me my RAM is at 7510Mhz effective. How do I get to bump up the voltage so I can run more juice through this puppy? I'm only at 60c


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Hey I have recently noticed a new noise coming from my EVGA GTX 770. It is strange to explain but when it is at a higher frequency it sounds like buzzing and at a lower frequency it sounds like my pump. I originally thought the sound was my pump. It happens when card is under load.
> 
> I am just wondering if this is normal electrical noise or if something is wrong with my card. This is my first graphics card ever.
> 
> Here is a video of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the noise starts when the benchmark starts and it also changes in frequency. I also noticed my card isn't completely stable at a higher overclock as it used to be.


its a normal noise caused under load... typically you will hear it under high FPS situations, as GPU core is working very hard.. the noise comes from the inductors on the GPU PCB, which are affected by the +12v input levels from your PSU

in some cases, a stronger +12v rail can help fix noise and supply issues

in some cases, heat in the GPU power phase is the factor.. causing excessive buildup of amperage and power consumption

*try to cool the GPU more if possible to see if noise subsides at lower temps

*try a different PCI-E power connection from your PSU if one is available to see if noise subsides


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Ok sooooooo.... I updated to that modded BIOS, restarted, and PrecisionX still only goes up to 1.212v max? Do I need to use something else like MSI Afterburner or something? Even in MSI Afterburner with the voltage unlocked, it won't slide?


1.212v is the highest that is allowed through the bios as the drivers limit you to 1.212v. anything higher will have to be hardware modded or using the afterburner mod. you now have 350w tdp power limit and that is what your card is pulling versus the 225 you had before. all you have to do is oc.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Since when msi ship the gaming gtx 770 oc gpu with elpida rams?


----------



## Drifbau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> its a normal noise caused under load... typically you will hear it under high FPS situations, as GPU core is working very hard.. the noise comes from the inductors on the GPU PCB, which are affected by the +12v input levels from your PSU
> 
> in some cases, a stronger +12v rail can help fix noise and supply issues
> in some cases, heat in the GPU power phase is the factor.. causing excessive buildup of amperage and power consumption
> 
> *try to cool the GPU more if possible to see if noise subsides at lower temps
> *try a different PCI-E power connection from your PSU if one is available to see if noise subsides


Yeah you are right it buzzes at a higher frequency when at high fps. But still does it at a low fps. But i can't hear it on the desktop.
I tried a different connection and its still there.
I don't think its temps since its watercooled and it was under 30 degrees in the video.
But i'm not too worried about it if it is normal operation. I can only really hear it if i stick my ear near my case. Thanks!


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Hello everyone I am writing you because you can be the solution, I have a 770 Classified WC and I can not go more than a 1.21.2V how to have more, because here is my OC Stable score 24/24

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8194528

excuse me for my english


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Since when msi ship the gaming gtx 770 oc gpu with elpida rams?


more and more and coming with Elpida.. I just grabbed another EVGA SC and it came with Elpida too..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> its a normal noise caused under load... typically you will hear it under high FPS situations, as GPU core is working very hard.. the noise comes from the inductors on the GPU PCB, which are affected by the +12v input levels from your PSU
> 
> in some cases, a stronger +12v rail can help fix noise and supply issues
> in some cases, heat in the GPU power phase is the factor.. causing excessive buildup of amperage and power consumption
> 
> *try to cool the GPU more if possible to see if noise subsides at lower temps
> *try a different PCI-E power connection from your PSU if one is available to see if noise subsides
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you are right it buzzes at a higher frequency when at high fps. But still does it at a low fps. But i can't hear it on the desktop.
> I tried a different connection and its still there.
> I don't think its temps since its watercooled and it was under 30 degrees in the video.
> But i'm not too worried about it if it is normal operation. I can only really hear it if i stick my ear near my case. Thanks!
Click to expand...

 Sounds like youve looked in all the right areas. Mine rarely buzz in games.. but do for benchmarks..again due to FPS situations. Ive owned many GPU which squeal under load.. all of which are still alive.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> more and more and coming with Elpida.. I just grabbed another EVGA SC and it came with Elpida too..
> 
> Sounds like youve looked in all the right areas. Mine rarely buzz in games.. but do for benchmarks..again due to FPS situations. Ive owned many GPU which squeal under load.. all of which are still alive.


yeah my gigabyte has elpida. i think they are starting to use elpida for the non special editions.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My evga 770 Superclocked came with Hynix, but I bought it two months ago.


----------



## melodystyle2003

That sucks, since things are tend to be that way, you buy from amazon and return it back in a 30 day window.


----------



## benjamen50

Is elpida, Samsung or hynix ram better?


----------



## charliebrown

Ok so I have a Asus 770 2gb fx8320 8gb 1600 I'm only a good 50 fps on games I know this card can do better am I missing something also some games are kinda choppy


----------



## benjamen50

Probably overclocking your ram and CPU will help a lot.

What games are 'choppy' for you? I assume you mean fps stuttering.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Is elpida, Samsung or hynix ram better?


Elpida < Hynix < Samsung
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Ok so I have a Asus 770 2gb fx8320 8gb 1600 I'm only a good 50 fps on games I know this card can do better am I missing something also some games are kinda choppy


Have you overclock your gpu memory or is it stock?


----------



## charliebrown

It's stock so I would need to overclock it to get better fps games that's choppy are sniper ghost,grid 2,2k14


----------



## lucas.vulcan

...


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> It's stock so I would need to overclock it to get better fps games that's choppy are sniper ghost,grid 2,2k14


Yeah I'd also reccomend overclocking your GPU. Especially the memory clocks.


----------



## charliebrown

I'll do that tonight with asus gpu tweak


----------



## benjamen50

Personally I'd use MSI afterburner or EVGA Precision X but after all its just personal preference. I suppose precision/msiafterburner/Asus GPU tweak/gigabyte all do the same thing.


----------



## melodystyle2003

If you have elpida dont bother oc your mem, will lead to more problems.


----------



## benjamen50

Well I have hynix ram here. So I suppose that's decent. I remember overclocking my gtx 760 with elpida memory. It hindered my max core overclock. With the gigabyte gtx 780 GHz edition and hynix memory definitely did pretty well on the OC's


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> It's stock so I would need to overclock it to get better fps games that's choppy are sniper ghost,grid 2,2k14


It's probably your CPU. You probably dont need to ovorclock the GPU much as these cards don't gain as much as some other card(760, 7950 etc) but your CPU will hold you back at stock.


----------



## charliebrown

Doing that now


----------



## charliebrown

so overclocked cpu to 4.2ghz overclocked gpu also installed beta driver 337.50 average 90 fps now sniper ghosts 75 on grid 2 4xmsaa


----------



## Argos83

Hi guys. I recently build myself in your PC. And got myself gigabyte gtx 770 my first higher end graphic card. Was always wanted to do something more then build PC so I decided to put H 60 watercooling on my graphics card. Just finished it yesterday so I decided to post some pictures. With stock cooler I was getting 36C idal and on 100% load 80C and the card was throttling down. After mod I'm getting 26C idal and around 54C on the 100% load. This is my first time doing something like this so dont judge me too harsh. I'll post some more pictures if people are interested.


----------



## jamarns

Looks good, what're you going to use to cool the ram?


----------



## Argos83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Looks good, what're you going to use to cool the ram?


I got ram aluminium Heat Sink form Amazon in black. But they are from China so it might take awhile for me to get it.


----------



## jamarns

Ah yep, I was thinking of buying some copper ram heatsinks from China, but I'm so impatient!


----------



## charliebrown

ok my friend is selling his evga 770 i have a asus 770 i have read that as long as the gpu is the same across the board the brand wont matter in sli am i correct or should i not buy it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> ok my friend is selling his evga 770 i have a asus 770 i have read that as long as the gpu is the same across the board the brand wont matter in sli am i correct or should i not buy it


you are correct. as long as they are 2gb they are fine.


----------



## charliebrown

great thanks


----------



## jamarns

Does anyone know of some nice copper VRAM heatsinks that will fit under the stock cooler on the Asus DCUII?


----------



## athlon 64

I have a question. I bought a windforce x3 gtx770. I will get it in a few days. Does it support overvolting in msi afterburner and if it does what is the safe limit? If i put temperatures under controll is it safe overclocking it using +12mv / 145% tdp settings?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> I have a question. I bought a windforce x3 gtx770. I will get it in a few days. Does it support overvolting in msi afterburner and if it does what is the safe limit? If i put temperatures under controll is it safe overclocking it using +12mv / 145% tdp settings?


From my knowledge, it doesn't support AB volt mod due to it's NCP4208 voltage controller, but you can check though...


----------



## benjamen50

It does support the afterburner volt mod. Ncp4206 and ncp4208 voltage controllers both do. (Well that is what I heard.) 1.212v is pretty safe, when you go higher you need to check the GPU temps under load.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> From my knowledge, it doesn't support AB volt mod due to it's NCP4208 voltage controller, but you can check though...


it does


----------



## athlon 64

I have a question. I bought a used windforce x3 gtx770. I will get it in two days. Does it support voltage increasing in msi afterburner? And if it does is it save overclocking it using max voltage and TDP settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> It does support the afterburner volt mod. Ncp4206 and ncp4208 voltage controllers both do. (Well that is what I heard.) 1.212v is pretty safe, when you go higher you need to check the GPU temps under load.


Excelent. So i can run it usin 1.212v







great.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> I have a question. I bought a used windforce x3 gtx770. I will get it in two days. Does it support voltage increasing in msi afterburner? And if it does is it save overclocking it using max voltage and TDP settings.
> Excelent. So i can run it usin 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> it does


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> It does support the afterburner volt mod. Ncp4206 and ncp4208 voltage controllers both do. (Well that is what I heard.) 1.212v is pretty safe, when you go higher you need to check the GPU temps under load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> From my knowledge, it doesn't support AB volt mod due to it's NCP4208 voltage controller, but you can check though...


It is semi supported. you wont get the full functionality but you will be able to adjust the voltage.


----------



## benjamen50

about adjusting voltage for NCP4208, how high can you go?


----------



## athlon 64

The card arrived. Yes you can push the voltage up to 1.212. i have another question. On this card i can set the tdp limiter only up to 111%. But if i set the temperature limit to be prioritised then clock speeds should not be affected by the tdp limiter right?


----------



## athlon 64

I tested her. She pulls 1306/1950mhz fully stable. (that is 7.8ghz on memory)
Fans at 70% and she won't pass 65C in battlefield4. Very happy with the card


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> about adjusting voltage for NCP4208, how high can you go?


1.5 or 1.4 somewhere around there. might want water for 1.3 but you can try it.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> From my knowledge, it doesn't support AB volt mod due to it's NCP4208 voltage controller, but you can check though...
> 
> 
> 
> it does
Click to expand...

Oh, then great







. Last time i checked, it didn't so i wasn't sure


----------



## buddatech

Help.... I want a custom bios for my 770 1320/7600 and 1241/7800 with boost off, but every time I modify and flash clocks are everywhere. Core/memory don't go near flashed setting. I've successfully flashed 1137/8000 with boost on.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> Help.... I want a custom bios for my 770 1320/7600 and 1241/7800 with boost off, but every time I modify and flash clocks are everywhere. Core/memory don't go near flashed setting. I've successfully flashed 1137/8000 with boost on.


upload the bios and i will mod it for you.

its late here and fiance summons so i will do it tomorrow night.


----------



## buddatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> upload the bios and i will mod it for you.
> 
> its late here and fiance summons so i will do it tomorrow night.


Sweet! Is it possible to use any evga gtx 770 bios for a 2gb reference card?

This one is a evga bios
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3gjDy1fNXENejI3cldpRjlCX2M/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## jamarns

No you need to make an image of your own bios on your video card.


----------



## buddatech

Okay, below is a link of the original bios dumped from my GTX 770 reference card.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3gjDy1fNXENa3h2WFhESC1oamM/edit?usp=sharing

Curious though, why does it have to be the image from my card?


----------



## jamarns

Because the bios from your card works with your card. If you modify the image of your original bios there are less potential variables therefore less that can go wrong when you start using the modified bios.


----------



## jdstock76

Just picked up 2 770s. Right now I'm completely in love. These feel so much better than my previous 660ti's. Bigger too. Haha

Without reading thru 300+ pages where is a good place to start OCing these at?


----------



## jamarns

Most cards will OC to 1300mhz without too much trouble. What brand of card did you get?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Most cards will OC to 1300mhz without too much trouble. What brand of card did you get?


EVGA SC. Just put them in last night. Haven't really toyed with them yet.


----------



## buddatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Just picked up 2 770s. Right now I'm completely in love. These feel so much better than my previous 660ti's. Bigger too. Haha
> 
> Without reading thru 300+ pages where is a good place to start OCing these at?


I went from a pair of 660TI's SLI to 780 SLI to single 770 for now and possibly another or 280x CF as I currently own 1 280x and a 770..


----------



## djthrottleboi

newmod770.zip 245k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> Okay, below is a link of the original bios dumped from my GTX 770 reference card.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3gjDy1fNXENa3h2WFhESC1oamM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Curious though, why does it have to be the image from my card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> newmod770.zip 245k .zip file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> Okay, below is a link of the original bios dumped from my GTX 770 reference card.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3gjDy1fNXENa3h2WFhESC1oamM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Curious though, why does it have to be the image from my card?
Click to expand...

the original is included and the modded one is newmod.rom


----------



## buddatech

Thanks. What did you change?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> Thanks. What did you change?


power table, voltage table, and your new tdp/ power target is 350w. your card will now pull 1.212v and there shouldn't be any throttling.


----------



## flowfaster

Hello, first post here. I just got my second EVGA 770 4gb FTW edition and I must say, it is kick ass!. I originally ordered two SC editions and they came with Elpida ram and Asic scores in the 70's. Needless to say I returned them because they were terrible (yes I gave them a shot).

Anyway I ordered the GTX 770 4gb FTW edition and surprisingly it came with a custom PCB and beefed up hardware compared to the SC edition. It also came with a kick ass chip and Hynix ram. I have the thing stable at 1320mhz and the vram at 8000mhz with the stock fan profile. It runs really well.

So I thought the FTW edition was just an overclocked reference board? Like the SC edition. The board on the FTW 770 is definitely not the same as the SC edition...

On another note it seems that most if not all the SC editions are coming with the crappy Elpida ram.

I have just built a sweet rig (will try to get a pic up) and I have learned lot from this site. I can't wait to try the 4gb FTW 770's in SLI! So thanks for the info!


----------



## buddatech

+rep


----------



## jamarns

Hey @djthrottleboi can you tell me if it's possible to increase the voltage to my VRAM? Like a separate setting from my VCORE?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Hey @djthrottleboi can you tell me if it's possible to increase the voltage to my VRAM? Like a separate setting from my VCORE?


yes and i did increase it to 1.212v as well. it comes with a separate voltage slider that is limited to 1.200v


----------



## jamarns

You haven't done a bios for me yet. I will play around with it but if I can't get it myself I might send you a copy of my bios. I really want to get my memory to 8000mhz bit can't get it past 7400.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> You haven't done a bios for me yet. I will play around with it but if I can't get it myself I might send you a copy of my bios. I really want to get my memory to 8000mhz bit can't get it past 7400.


oh yeah lol i have done so many i dont know whats going on anymore.


----------



## jamarns

Do you know if when I use the voltage slider in the asus gpu tweaker if that only affects VCORE or if it's also tied to vram voltage?


----------



## athlon 64

i have one more question for the owners of the windforce x3 gtx770. I'm now rolling it at 1306mhz (1.212v) + 7.8ghz on memory. Fans are at 70% under load and i replaced the original thermal paste with artick mx2. She runs between 72 and 75C in battlefield 4. Is that okay? I know it's not overheating but when i set the voltage up to 1.212 she started getting almost 10C hotter and TDP went even about 20% higher then before.


----------



## jamarns

If you're under 80c and overclocked that's sweet!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Do you know if when I use the voltage slider in the asus gpu tweaker if that only affects VCORE or if it's also tied to vram voltage?


the voltage slider does not affect vram voltage only core voltage.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> If you're under 80c and overclocked that's sweet!


Really? I taught keplers had a safety temp treshold at 72C. But okay then xd


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> If you're under 80c and overclocked that's sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I taught keplers had a safety temp treshold at 72C. But okay then xd
Click to expand...

they throttle around 70 but they are safe up to 75-80


----------



## athlon 64

great


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the voltage slider does not affect vram voltage only core voltage.


Hmm looks like it's time to learn to mod my bios. Are there any good guides, I'd really like to learn to do it myself =)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the voltage slider does not affect vram voltage only core voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm looks like it's time to learn to mod my bios. Are there any good guides, I'd really like to learn to do it myself =)
Click to expand...

here's some basics http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_100


----------



## jamarns

Thanks a lot =)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Thanks a lot =)


no problem.


----------



## OCTK

Hello guys, I bought a asus gtx 770 DirectCU II OC 2GB, and would like to overclock it, plus I would like your help, I have the asus gpu tweak installed, what should I do to get the maximum overclock of it? What is the most important core clock or memory clock? I have 4 programs to test stability, Furmark, Heaven beckmark 4.0, 1.0 beckmark valley, 3dmark, and to monitor, AIDA64, gpu-z, hwinfo, thank you!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Hello guys, I bought a asus gtx 770 DirectCU II OC 2GB, and would like to overclock it, plus I would like your help, I have the asus gpu tweak installed, what should I do to get the maximum overclock of it? What is the most important core clock or memory clock? I have 4 programs to test stability, Furmark, Heaven beckmark 4.0, 1.0 beckmark valley, 3dmark, and to monitor, AIDA64, gpu-z, hwinfo, thank you!


the core clock is more important because of how high the mem clock is on the 770's but at the same time kepler needs balance and there is more room to add to mem clock. for every +100 core add +50 mem so first oc the core +20MHz at a time till you cant anymore and then bring it down and do the same with mem clock. then when you find you limits try to combine the mem and core so they match the +100/+50


----------



## OCTK

Thanks buddy, I went up little by little, when we arrived at 1200 core clock and memory clock of 7450 restarted the pc, as I proceed now? if I put some bios the first page I can go higher?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Hello guys, I bought a asus gtx 770 DirectCU II OC 2GB, and would like to overclock it, plus I would like your help, I have the asus gpu tweak installed, what should I do to get the maximum overclock of it? What is the most important core clock or memory clock? I have 4 programs to test stability, Furmark, Heaven beckmark 4.0, 1.0 beckmark valley, 3dmark, and to monitor, AIDA64, gpu-z, hwinfo, thank you!


Personally I like to use valley 1.0 on extreme for stability. Furmark is unreasonable and while many may disagre with me, I think heaven 4.0 is unreasonable for a single 770 on extreme. Valley 1.0 on your max oc; if it passes 3 loops in a row I dont think I can recall ever having an in game crash, but generally to pass heaven 4.0 I might need to back off as much as 40-50mhz. So keep that in mind, but if anything at least use valley for your baseline since its quicker.

Just set the gpu voltage to max (1.212v) and see what core you can get. Then set core to stock and see how much memory you can get. Then combine them; that may not be stable but since core is more important, back off on memory until the combined overclocks work. Thats generally how I like to OC that way I know what each can do on their own before to help troubleshoot memory or core instability.

While my max memory oc is 8000mhz, I usually just game at 7400-7600mhz depending on ambient temps and always run my core at the max stable value.

Also you might find msi afterburner or evga precision tuner to be easier to use than the asus one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Thanks buddy, I went up little by little, when we arrived at 1200 core clock and memory clock of 7450 restarted the pc, as I proceed now? if I put some bios the first page I can go higher?


Honestly dont install a custom bios on the card unless your running out of "power target" value, its not necessary on stock voltage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Hello guys, I bought a asus gtx 770 DirectCU II OC 2GB, and would like to overclock it, plus I would like your help, I have the asus gpu tweak installed, what should I do to get the maximum overclock of it? What is the most important core clock or memory clock? I have 4 programs to test stability, Furmark, Heaven beckmark 4.0, 1.0 beckmark valley, 3dmark, and to monitor, AIDA64, gpu-z, hwinfo, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I like to use valley 1.0 on extreme for stability. Furmark is unreasonable and while many may disagre with me, I think heaven 4.0 is unreasonable for a single 770 on extreme. Valley 1.0 on your max oc; if it passes 3 loops in a row I dont think I can recall ever having an in game crash, but generally to pass heaven 4.0 I might need to back off as much as 40-50mhz. So keep that in mind, but if anything at least use valley for your baseline since its quicker.
> 
> Just set the gpu voltage to max (1.212v) and see what core you can get. Then set core to stock and see how much memory you can get. Then combine them; that may not be stable but since core is more important, back off on memory until the combined overclocks work. Thats generally how I like to OC that way I know what each can do on their own before to help troubleshoot memory or core instability.
> 
> While my max memory oc is 8000mhz, I usually just game at 7400-7600mhz depending on ambient temps and always run my core at the max stable value.
> 
> Also you might find msi afterburner or evga precision tuner to be easier to use than the asus one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Thanks buddy, I went up little by little, when we arrived at 1200 core clock and memory clock of 7450 restarted the pc, as I proceed now? if I put some bios the first page I can go higher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly dont install a custom bios on the card unless your running out of "power target" value, its not necessary on stock voltage.
Click to expand...

I think valley is too light and that 3dmark is more reasonable. if you make one pass then try the extreme to test for errors and you are stable after a successful pass. i agree with you furmark is too extreme. Though heaven i see as being a actual game level as it just acts as one of the most intense games. The heaven benchmark is more along the lines of games like battlefield 4. that game will crash if you aren't completely stable and that is the same as heaven. You can be 99% stable but still there will be 1 line that doesn't execute correctly. Also for battlefield 4 i have to back off my oc yet with heaven i do not.


----------



## 66racer

I have 66hrs of BF4 ultra (msaa off) with my valley oc and no issues. I know there are games that probably push different aspects of a gpu that might benefit from a heaven stable oc though, I just havent had issues with valley (3 loops) and bf4. I usually rarely have the time to play for more than 2hrs continuous as well so perhaps thats not long enough either. Heck lately not even enough time to fire up one match lol


----------



## marcgarcia322

i have a question can someone help me with changing my power target from 111 to 150% in case someone can help me out here are two bios one modded and one not the model is msi 770 gaming oc thanks in advance i need both modded with a 150% power target if its possible

originalbios.zip 58k .zip file


MODDED770BIOS.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> i have a question can someone help me with changing my power target from 111 to 150% in case someone can help me out here are two bios one modded and one not the model is msi 770 gaming oc thanks in advance
> 
> originalbios.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> MODDED770BIOS.zip 58k .zip file


Think djthrottle might be of better help here with that, but unless your maxing out your TDP/power target already, you wont see any gains. At least with the 4 kepler gpu's I have owned.


----------



## marcgarcia322

the modded bios goes over 100% powertarget easliy and the original reaches 100% on an air cooler but i will be switching to water shortly or as soon as i can get 150% power target in the slider so i can bring the temps down so it will use a higher power target since i dont know where the power target will top out at so i would like a little extra


----------



## 66racer

Ok yeah in your case the extra power target _might_ help. If your going under water be sure to play with extra voltage







These gpu's are tough, of course do at your own risk and all, but I have had mine up to 1.5v benching for a combined total of I would guess at least 2hrs. For sure several hours of gaming at 1.39v and 1476mhz or so. I just keep it at 1.33v and 1424mhz now though since the gains are minimal.


----------



## feznz

my best benches were on a stock bios I was miles from hitting the 110% power target that 's unlocked from stock.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> my best benches were on a stock bios I was miles from hitting the 110% power target that 's unlocked from stock.


Yeah I think our gpu's are similar, at 1.33v Im not sure if I break 90%, I remember I could do 1.39v on stock bios if not mistaken. It was when I went over that when I needed more.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> i have a question can someone help me with changing my power target from 111 to 150% in case someone can help me out here are two bios one modded and one not the model is msi 770 gaming oc thanks in advance i need both modded with a 150% power target if its possible
> 
> originalbios.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> MODDED770BIOS.zip 58k .zip file


here you go and no need to adjust as this one will run it from stock though i noticed the voltage was a bit extreme. it can make you bsod with drivers after 310 so i made a new version but i modded your version as well incase it works for you.

MODDED770BIOS.zip 116k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have 66hrs of BF4 ultra (msaa off) with my valley oc and no issues. I know there are games that probably push different aspects of a gpu that might benefit from a heaven stable oc though, I just havent had issues with valley (3 loops) and bf4. I usually rarely have the time to play for more than 2hrs continuous as well so perhaps thats not long enough either. Heck lately not even enough time to fire up one match lol


one thing to watch for is memory temps. they can give you errors and artifacting and that will become apparent from running heaven. even worse is some add more voltatge thinking thats the issue and then wondering why it gets worse lol. The thing is if you can run bf4 you can run heaven no problem for the same amount of time. if not you are missing one instruction and that can come from the oc. but its better to be safe anyway unless you have money to blow.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Think djthrottle might be of better help here with that, but unless your maxing out your TDP/power target already, you wont see any gains. At least with the 4 kepler gpu's I have owned.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> i have a question can someone help me with changing my power target from 111 to 150% in case someone can help me out here are two bios one modded and one not the model is msi 770 gaming oc thanks in advance i need both modded with a 150% power target if its possible
> 
> originalbios.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> MODDED770BIOS.zip 58k .zip file


djthrottleboi could you help me with changinging the power target slider from 111% to 150% i'll be changining over to water coolling as soon as i can get get this changed on these two bios's this would be much appreciated thank you . this unit goes over 100% when benching on air so i really need more power target i'm not sure how to use kgb tool
to do it myself. if you able thank you and thank you for all the help you have givin me already


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Think djthrottle might be of better help here with that, but unless your maxing out your TDP/power target already, you wont see any gains. At least with the 4 kepler gpu's I have owned.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> i have a question can someone help me with changing my power target from 111 to 150% in case someone can help me out here are two bios one modded and one not the model is msi 770 gaming oc thanks in advance i need both modded with a 150% power target if its possible
> 
> originalbios.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> MODDED770BIOS.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> djthrottleboi could you help me with changinging the power target slider from 111% to 150% i'll be changining over to water coolling as soon as i can get get this changed on these two bios's this would be much appreciated thank you . this unit goes over 100% when benching on air so i really need more power target i'm not sure how to use kgb tool
> to do it myself. if you able thank you and thank you for all the help you have givin me already
Click to expand...

i just posted it above your last post. i just upped it to 350w in yours and made you a bios that wont bsod you with drivers later than 310.


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Personally I like to use valley 1.0 on extreme for stability. Furmark is unreasonable and while many may disagre with me, I think heaven 4.0 is unreasonable for a single 770 on extreme. Valley 1.0 on your max oc; if it passes 3 loops in a row I dont think I can recall ever having an in game crash, but generally to pass heaven 4.0 I might need to back off as much as 40-50mhz. So keep that in mind, but if anything at least use valley for your baseline since its quicker.
> 
> Just set the gpu voltage to max (1.212v) and see what core you can get. Then set core to stock and see how much memory you can get. Then combine them; that may not be stable but since core is more important, back off on memory until the combined overclocks work. Thats generally how I like to OC that way I know what each can do on their own before to help troubleshoot memory or core instability.
> 
> While my max memory oc is 8000mhz, I usually just game at 7400-7600mhz depending on ambient temps and always run my core at the max stable value.
> 
> Also you might find msi afterburner or evga precision tuner to be easier to use than the asus one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly dont install a custom bios on the card unless your running out of "power target" value, its not necessary on stock voltage.


66racer speaks, I made over the following way, everything was in default, so I put in 1212 gpu max voltage, power target at 110, gpu target temp at 95, 80 fan speed, and then I was increasing the core clock, and the maximum what I got was 1220, then I was increasing the memory clock, and the maximum I got was 7350, thus became stable, now what should I do, lower the core clock memory clock to increase or decrease the memory clock to increase the core clock? is not it strange that I can only increase the memory clock? does it have any settings in the bios of the motherboard which may be influencing the over the board? is that if I put another bios mod on the board I will have some gain? which is the best bios for me to gain more performance? thank you









I also tried to do over with msi afterburner, plus it does not meet my parameters of voltage etc, it puts a lot more, for example I added +500 doing a test on the memory clock, it was to give more or less 7500 memory clock , and when I went to look at beckmark heaven, the memory clock was hitting 8000, is to solve it?


----------



## marcgarcia322

originalbios.zip 58k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i just posted it above your last post. i just upped it to 350w in yours and made you a bios that wont bsod you with drivers later than 310.


ok i tried both bios and the slider only goes to 100% and less stable at higher clocks t i think it went down in performance i think my bios needs to be unlocked before the power target will increase but that is beyond my knowledge i thought about the kgb tool but that tool is old, this bios is a msi 770 gaming oc with the slider at 150% but its for the one with samsung vram not elpida which is what i have now

GK104.zip 58k .zip file


this is what im triing to accomplish with my original bios this bios has none of the settings changed that you changed but the power slider goes to 150%
if you know how to do this to my original bios this will be greatly appreciated thank you and thank you for the previous bios attempt

and iif anyone knows how to set the power slider to 150% it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i just posted it above your last post. i just upped it to 350w in yours and made you a bios that wont bsod you with drivers later than 310.
> 
> 
> 
> ok i tried both bios and the slider only goes to 100% and less stable at higher clocks t i think it went down in performance i think my bios needs to be unlocked before the power target will increase but that is beyond my knowledge i thought about the kgb tool but that tool is old, this bios is a msi 770 gaming oc with the slider at 150% but its for the one with samsung vram not elpida which is what i have now
> 
> GK104.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> this is what im triing to accomplish with my original bios this bios has none of the settings changed that you changed but the power slider goes to 150%
> if you know how to do this to my original bios this will be greatly appreciated thank you and you for the previous bios attempt
> 
> and iif anyone knows how to set the power slider to 150% it would be greatly appreciated
Click to expand...

i changed it already in the bios. you will not be able to move the slider as the bios is told to use the max power target(350w) and tdp(350w as well.) the modded bios you have made already is a bad mod but i included newmod because that has better mods in it. newmod also has voltage set to 1.212 as for stability here's a adjusted version. FTR changing the power limit does nothing unless you are throttling from lack of power so if you are starting to lose performance it is because you need more voltage. to see what i am referring to download this

MODDED770BIOS.zip 116k .zip file
 and try the bios newmod.rom


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i changed it already in the bios. you will not be able to move the slider as the bios is told to use the max power target(350w) and tdp(350w as well.) the modded bios you have made already is a bad mod but i included newmod because that has better mods in it. newmod also has voltage set to 1.212 as for stability here's a adjusted version. FTR changing the power limit does nothing unless you are throttling from lack of power so if you are starting to lose performance it is because you need more voltage. to see what i am referring to download this
> 
> MODDED770BIOS.zip 116k .zip file
> and try the bios newmod.rom


ok ill try but thats it im throttling and i need to raise the power target i can run 1398 core clock on stock rom but im throttling thank you very much for helping


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i changed it already in the bios. you will not be able to move the slider as the bios is told to use the max power target(350w) and tdp(350w as well.) the modded bios you have made already is a bad mod but i included newmod because that has better mods in it. newmod also has voltage set to 1.212 as for stability here's a adjusted version. FTR changing the power limit does nothing unless you are throttling from lack of power so if you are starting to lose performance it is because you need more voltage. to see what i am referring to download this
> 
> MODDED770BIOS.zip 116k .zip file
> and try the bios newmod.rom
> 
> 
> 
> ok ill try but thats it im throttling and i need to raise the power target i can run 1398 core clock on stock rom but im throttling thank you very much for helping
Click to expand...

what you are seeing as 100% in the bios's that i modded is really 200%+


----------



## marcgarcia322

ok thank you here is what i got on air 

that worked better it didnt throttle thanks again

msi7707900score.png 1193k .png file


and answer to what im seeing as only 100% is the slider dropped from 111 to 100


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> ok thank you here is what i got on air
> 
> that worked better it didnt throttle thanks again
> 
> msi7707900score.png 1193k .png file
> 
> 
> and answer to what im seeing as only 100% is the slider dropped from 111 to 100


thats perfect. and yes i know what you are seeing in regards to the slider. My reasoning for this is why make it adjustable when i can set the max when i can have it running whatever it needs in the bios? I make this easier for everyone this way. I get many who dont know what they are doing so think of it as me moving your slider for you.


----------



## Drifbau5

Hey guys I have a question about the memory over clocking. How much OC on the vram would I be in risk of damaging it due to temperature? I have a full cover water block for my 770 which actively cools the memory. I also have Samsung memory on my 770. I had it recently set to +350 (1928MHz) on precision X but i took it down to +200 cause I'm just worried about it getting hot. I was playing all my games and heaven with no artifact or anything when I was on 1928MHz. So I guess the question is do you think I'm good or should I back down or go further?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question about the memory over clocking. How much OC on the vram would I be in risk of damaging it due to temperature? I have a full cover water block for my 770 which actively cools the memory. I also have Samsung memory on my 770. I had it recently set to +350 (1928MHz) on precision X but i took it down to +200 cause I'm just worried about it getting hot. I was playing all my games and heaven with no artifact or anything when I was on 1928MHz. So I guess the question is do you think I'm good or should I back down or go further?


you will know when it hot as it will start artifacting. you could be perfectly stable and then after gaming 2 hours you start to artifact. you will be okay all you will have to do is find your max mem oc and drop 25MHz and then see what its like. and repeat if you still artifact but after that you are fine. no harm done. it will artifact and you wont be anywhere near receiving damage if you are oc'ing properly..


----------



## JeremyFenn

So Unigine is saying my GPU clock is 1317Mhz and VRam is 7310Mhz effective.





3dMark Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3129969

Cinebench OpenGL was a little depressing vs. my RMA'd R9 280x ...


----------



## Jimhans1

Don't trust the readouts for clocks in the benches, use the monitoring tab in Precision X or AB only for clocks, they are accurate. Especially if your running a boost enabled BIOS.


----------



## OCTK

@djthrottleboi can you help answer the last question I asked the 66racer? I need help, thank you!


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats perfect. and yes i know what you are seeing in regards to the slider. My reasoning for this is why make it adjustable when i can set the max when i can have it running whatever it needs in the bios? I make this easier for everyone this way. I get many who dont know what they are doing so think of it as me moving your slider for you.


ok but what about when i want to turn it down will it do it automatically or will it be full blast because i only want that power when benching, gaming tends to run hot


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats perfect. and yes i know what you are seeing in regards to the slider. My reasoning for this is why make it adjustable when i can set the max when i can have it running whatever it needs in the bios? I make this easier for everyone this way. I get many who dont know what they are doing so think of it as me moving your slider for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ok but what about when i want to turn it down will it do it automatically or will it be full blast because i only want that power when benching, gaming tends to run hot
Click to expand...

you can set a lower voltage in whatever oc software you have but when not in the high performance stage it should run lower voltage on its own. my gpu runs 0.9120v when not gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> @djthrottleboi can you help answer the last question I asked the 66racer? I need help, thank you!


I couldn't properly understand what you are asking. Are you saying that you throttle when you oc both mem and core clocks? If so you need more power. If you are asking if you should apply both to the max oc that you found the answer is no as you need too leave a little room for the mem in case it gets hot as you will have artifacts when it gets hot. then you leave room with the core as you dont ever want to be at the edge of stability.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> 66racer speaks, I made over the following way, everything was in default, so I put in 1212 gpu max voltage, power target at 110, gpu target temp at 95, 80 fan speed, and then I was increasing the core clock, and the maximum what I got was 1220, then I was increasing the memory clock, and the maximum I got was 7350, thus became stable, now what should I do, lower the core clock memory clock to increase or decrease the memory clock to increase the core clock? is not it strange that I can only increase the memory clock? does it have any settings in the bios of the motherboard which may be influencing the over the board? is that if I put another bios mod on the board I will have some gain? which is the best bios for me to gain more performance? thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to do over with msi afterburner, plus it does not meet my parameters of voltage etc, it puts a lot more, for example I added +500 doing a test on the memory clock, it was to give more or less 7500 memory clock , and when I went to look at beckmark heaven, the memory clock was hitting 8000, is to solve it?


The overclocking tool works off of the stock setting. Its best to open the overclocking tool and watch the data logger for your settings then run valley and see what it is stock to be certain, msi allows for the 1.212v setting as well. Valley is usually accurate on memory but reads gpu core incorrectly. Say your card stock boost to 1200mhz and 7000mhz memory. If in msi afterburner you add 100 to the core and 100 to the memory you will get 1300mhz and 7200mhz memory. Its because of the way the memory is multiplied. So a memory bump of 250 will be 7500mhz, etc.

So if your max stable valley run on the core was 1220mhz. What was the max you could do memory alone? Did you say 8000mhz or that you accidentally set it to 8000mhz? Memory overclocks are one thing I DO NOT like to push to the limit for gaming long term unless there is a water block on it as least. Thats why I mentioned to find your MAX memory clock with only the memory overclocked to make sure your gaming setting isnt too close to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> one thing to watch for is memory temps. they can give you errors and artifacting and that will become apparent from running heaven. even worse is some add more voltatge thinking thats the issue and then wondering why it gets worse lol. The thing is if you can run bf4 you can run heaven no problem for the same amount of time. if not you are missing one instruction and that can come from the oc. but its better to be safe anyway unless you have money to blow.


I couldnt agree with you more on memory. I personally use a IR temp sensor on the memory modules and even at stock settings they get toasty on BF4, with a healthy overclock even worse. Thats why I have heatsinks on my card







Adding more voltage I dont think is a good idea unless under water and for benching only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question about the memory over clocking. How much OC on the vram would I be in risk of damaging it due to temperature? I have a full cover water block for my 770 which actively cools the memory. I also have Samsung memory on my 770. I had it recently set to +350 (1928MHz) on precision X but i took it down to +200 cause I'm just worried about it getting hot. I was playing all my games and heaven with no artifact or anything when I was on 1928MHz. So I guess the question is do you think I'm good or should I back down or go further?


First thing I would do is see what your actual max memory overclock is on valley (or heaven) and at least stay 100mhz away from that for gaming, personally 200mhz away would be better. With your full block you shouldnt need to worry about temps, I just dont like to push memory to the bleeding edge outside of benching. I was running 8000mhz (8070mhz max on a single valley run before artifacts) with copper heatsinks and direct airflow from a 140mm fan. I have to find my notes but believe with that setting the memory got to 70-74c with copper heatsinks, I think with out them it was like 85-90c, you would likely have much better results though due to the full block. That said I dont like to push my memory too much for gaming and normally run 7400-7600mhz depending on my ambient temps. Summer 7400mhz, winter I sometimes might go 7600mhz but it doesnt do much. Your probably ok at your 7700mhz, I also have samsung memory.


----------



## CL3P20

EVGA SC\ACX
Hard mod.. 1.3v load, 1343mhz core / 1850mhz mem

start with...empty pads



add some polymer caps...



next add digital voltage displays for core and mem....along with GPUv mod of course



putting back together...



testing...



and final result..

1.29v idle 3D / .90v idle 2D
1.32v load 3D
peak temp Catzilla 720p - 72c Raymarch test
fan set - 96%
OCP mods performed for core and memory (full load with 1.3v reads 7% TDP)
stable clocks - 1345mhz core \ 1840mhz mem

21100 Catzilla 720p


http://hwbot.org/submission/2553593_cl3p20_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_770_21100_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> The overclocking tool works off of the stock setting. Its best to open the overclocking tool and watch the data logger for your settings then run valley and see what it is stock to be certain, msi allows for the 1.212v setting as well. Valley is usually accurate on memory but reads gpu core incorrectly. Say your card stock boost to 1200mhz and 7000mhz memory. If in msi afterburner you add 100 to the core and 100 to the memory you will get 1300mhz and 7200mhz memory. Its because of the way the memory is multiplied. So a memory bump of 250 will be 7500mhz, etc.
> 
> So if your max stable valley run on the core was 1220mhz. What was the max you could do memory alone? Did you say 8000mhz or that you accidentally set it to 8000mhz? Memory overclocks are one thing I DO NOT like to push to the limit for gaming long term unless there is a water block on it as least. Thats why I mentioned to find your MAX memory clock with only the memory overclocked to make sure your gaming setting isnt too close to it.


Thanks for the reply, I have not tested the maximum of memory alone, increasing the memory until I reach beckmark instability in heaven, then in 1220 became the core clock and memory clock of 7350, is not a bad score? I should not get higher overclock with asus DirectCU ii oc? if I put some mod bios I get more? does it have any settings related to another thing keeping my overclock the card? I do not know why more msi afterburner does not work right with me.


----------



## marcgarcia322

hey now that hardmod seems kind of difficult but when i saw your scores i thought that is pretty cool so i tried to bench mine with catzilla i could reach your score but i had to rev it up a bit though 


im suprised that you can reach that high of a score with such a low core clock


----------



## feznz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> hey now that hardmod seems kind of difficult but when i saw your scores i thought that is pretty cool so i tried to bench mine with catzilla i could reach your score but i had to rev it up a bit though






im suprised that you can reach that high of a score with such a low core clock

Its not all about GPU core clocks
CPU and system memory has a lot to do with it as well.


----------



## marcgarcia322

yes your right his memory setting is much lower than mine as well .my memory was set to 1940 and core was set to 1385 plus on air i'll be converting soon to water


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> hey now that hardmod seems kind of difficult but when i saw your scores i thought that is pretty cool so i tried to bench mine with catzilla i could reach your score but i had to rev it up a bit though
> 
> 
> im suprised that you can reach that high of a score with such a low core clock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> hey now that hardmod seems kind of difficult but when i saw your scores i thought that is pretty cool so i tried to bench mine with catzilla i could reach your score but i had to rev it up a bit though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im suprised that you can reach that high of a score with such a low core clock
Click to expand...

Its not all about GPU core clocks
CPU and system memory has a lot to do with it as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> yes your right his memory setting is much lower than mine as well .my memory was set to 1940 and core was set to 1385 plus on air i'll be converting soon to water


You also have to look at the power he has flowing through his card so when he runs the same clocks the amount of power that is flowing through the card is enough to make sure his card grabs what it can. As each card is different some cards require different specs to reach the same score. for instance evga card get higher score when you oc the mem but yet the pny xlr8 i had hated mem clock in creases as it had the power for it but it just decreased bench scores while increasing the core clock gave me really high scores like i was oc'ing the both values on the card.


----------



## CL3P20

catzilla likes tight tertiary timings for memory too.. which really boost Fur and Physics test scores


----------



## Argos83

Hi guys I have a temperature question. I running gigabyte gtx 770 4gb overclocked on MSI afterburner. Core clock at 1320MHz and Memory at 7700MHz .
My temps 100% load
GPU 61c,
bottom vram 40c-50c,
top vram 70c-75c,
vrm 45c
How are those temperatures look to you? I know I am within limits on GPU but vram and vrm I am totally in dark. Specially top vram concerns me 75c ??
Thanks.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argos83*
> 
> Hi guys I have a temperature question. I running gigabyte gtx 770 4gb overclocked on MSI afterburner. Core clock at 1320MHz and Memory at 7700MHz .
> My temps 100% load
> GPU 61c,
> bottom vram 40c-50c,
> top vram 70c-75c,
> vrm 45c
> How are those temperatures look to you? I know I am within limits on GPU but vram and vrm I am totally in dark. Specially top vram concerns me 75c ??
> Thanks.


Sounds fine


----------



## charliebrown

ok so my asus gtx 770 is stuttering anyone know why its overclocked to cpu 8320 4.2ghz


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> ok so my asus gtx 770 is stuttering anyone know why its overclocked to cpu 8320 4.2ghz


because it isn't getting enough power or the game is a horrible port.


----------



## charliebrown

What do you mean not enough power I have 850w if that's what you mean and games are battlefield grid2 wolfenstein it just does not perform like a $350 card


----------



## CL3P20

tried turning your Power Limit up yet?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> What do you mean not enough power I have 850w if that's what you mean and games are battlefield grid2 wolfenstein it just does not perform like a $350 card


your psu size does not matter if the card does not request the power. I am referring to the power target is your hinderance unless you turned antialiasing all the way up.


----------



## charliebrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> tried turning your Power Limit up yet?


ok will do
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your psu size does not matter if the card does not request the power. I am referring to the power target is your hinderance unless you turned antialiasing all the way up.


ill try turning it off see what happens


----------



## OCTK

Hello, I lowered it over the core clock at least 10, and could increase the memory clock to 8000, but I think it was unstable because it appeared some artifacts on the screen, the fps dropped, and the temperature was just 55 º C, so I thought I had something strange, the memories came back to 7700 to give a safety margin, now do not know if increased a little more, what do you think? in 1210 became the core clock and memory clock of 7700, if I put a bios mod can increase even more? thank you!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Hello, I lowered it over the core clock at least 10, and could increase the memory clock to 8000, but I think it was unstable because it appeared some artifacts on the screen, the fps dropped, and the temperature was just 55 º C, so I thought I had something strange, the memories came back to 7700 to give a safety margin, now do not know if increased a little more, what do you think? in 1210 became the core clock and memory clock of 7700, if I put a bios mod can increase even more? thank you!


if you are artifacting then the mem clock is hot so yes be sure to leave some room.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Hello, I lowered it over the core clock at least 10, and could increase the memory clock to 8000, but I think it was unstable because it appeared some artifacts on the screen, the fps dropped, and the temperature was just 55 º C, so I thought I had something strange, the memories came back to 7700 to give a safety margin, now do not know if increased a little more, what do you think? in 1210 became the core clock and memory clock of 7700, if I put a bios mod can increase even more? thank you!


Sounds like your max gpu oc will be about 1200-1210 then. If 8000 artifacts and crashes, 7700 might be ok, just run valley for about 2-3 loops. If its good try it out with the games you play.

oh and another bios wont help unless your already maxing out your power target.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> EVGA SC\ACX
> Hard mod.. 1.3v load, 1343mhz core / 1850mhz mem
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> start with...empty pads
> 
> 
> 
> add some polymer caps...
> 
> 
> 
> next add digital voltage displays for core and mem....along with GPUv mod of course
> 
> 
> 
> putting back together...
> 
> 
> 
> testing...
> 
> 
> 
> and final result..
> 
> 1.29v idle 3D / .90v idle 2D
> 1.32v load 3D
> peak temp Catzilla 720p - 72c Raymarch test
> fan set - 96%
> OCP mods performed for core and memory (full load with 1.3v reads 7% TDP)
> stable clocks - 1345mhz core \ 1840mhz mem
> 
> 21100 Catzilla 720p
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2553593_cl3p20_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_770_21100_marks?recalculate=true


Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dafour

Is 289€ (392$) a good price for a 770?Would like to get rid of my powerhungry 480


----------



## Frenky91

Hi djthrottleboi i need your help if you can mode my bios too i have msi gtx 770 gaming oc Elpida memory.....

Gtx770.zip 126k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frenky91*
> 
> Hi djthrottleboi i need your help if you can mode my bios too i have msi gtx 770 gaming oc Elpida memory.....
> 
> Gtx770.zip 126k .zip file


 Njaboljibios.zip 251k .zip file
 this should do the trick.


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Sounds like your max gpu oc will be about 1200-1210 then. If 8000 artifacts and crashes, 7700 might be ok, just run valley for about 2-3 loops. If its good try it out with the games you play.
> 
> oh and another bios wont help unless your already maxing out your power target.
> Thanks for sharing!!


I did some more tests and could stabilize in 7780 from memory, unfortunately I can not pass in the 1210 core, what can you tell me looking at these pictures?

http://imageshack.com/a/img834/7606/wpzve.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img844/7712/5o83.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img834/8379/1ljs0.jpg


----------



## marcgarcia322

im getting ready to switch from air to water does anyone have experience with graphene thermal paste


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Sounds like your max gpu oc will be about 1200-1210 then. If 8000 artifacts and crashes, 7700 might be ok, just run valley for about 2-3 loops. If its good try it out with the games you play.
> 
> oh and another bios wont help unless your already maxing out your power target.
> Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> 
> 
> I did some more tests and could stabilize in 7780 from memory, unfortunately I can not pass in the 1210 core, what can you tell me looking at these pictures?
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img834/7606/wpzve.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img844/7712/5o83.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img834/8379/1ljs0.jpg
Click to expand...

are you trying to oc over 1210? you will boost over that anyway so there's no need to oc over that unless your bios is stock.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> im getting ready to switch from air to water does anyone have experience with graphene thermal paste


send a PM to @geggeg he is working with a company testing out some if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you trying to oc over 1210? you will boost over that anyway so there's no need to oc over that unless your bios is stock.


1210 is the max I can get on stable core, I am currently in 1210 core clock and 7780 memory clock, I'm not getting further increase in core, one bios mod would bring me more performance? there's something wrong with my images? sorry for my english, thank you!


----------



## boldenc

anyone running a gigabyte GTX 770 4GB with Bios: 80.04.C3.00.1B ?

for some reason this card doesn't want to run at pci-e 3. Only running at pci-e2 16x on my X79 rig.

I already tried gtx 760 2GB / gtx 780 3gb on this rig and it was reporting pci-e3 16x fine so I wonder if this specific card need a bios update?


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> anyone running a gigabyte GTX 770 4GB with Bios: 80.04.C3.00.1B ?
> 
> for some reason this card doesn't want to run at pci-e 3. Only running at pci-e2 16x on my X79 rig.
> 
> I already tried gtx 760 2GB / gtx 780 3gb on this rig and it was reporting pci-e3 16x fine so I wonder if this specific card need a bios update?


my 770 registers pcie 1 until i put a load on it then it registers pcie 3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you trying to oc over 1210? you will boost over that anyway so there's no need to oc over that unless your bios is stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 1210 is the max I can get on stable core, I am currently in 1210 core clock and 7780 memory clock, I'm not getting further increase in core, one bios mod would bring me more performance? there's something wrong with my images? sorry for my english, thank you!
Click to expand...

a bios mod can bring you more power and therefore a higher core oc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> anyone running a gigabyte GTX 770 4GB with Bios: 80.04.C3.00.1B ?
> 
> for some reason this card doesn't want to run at pci-e 3. Only running at pci-e2 16x on my X79 rig.
> 
> I already tried gtx 760 2GB / gtx 780 3gb on this rig and it was reporting pci-e3 16x fine so I wonder if this specific card need a bios update?


it will normally stay in 1 or 2 till under load then it will go pcie 3.0 aand if this doen't happen check you cpu socket for bent pins.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it will normally stay in 1 or 2 till under load then it will go pcie 3.0 aand if this doen't happen check you cpu socket for bent pins.


as I said it only do that with this specific card, R9 290/ GTX780 are working with PCI-E 3 on the same rig.
I tried the nvidia pci-e hack and the card is running at pci-e 3 but still don't know if that is normal as I have 4930k which should enable the pci-e 3 without the need for the hack.
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/session/L3RpbWUvMTM0MDIyMzU2OC9zaWQvaDEzbE45X2s=


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> a bios mod can bring you more power and therefore a higher core oc.
> it will normally stay in 1 or 2 till under load then it will go pcie 3.0 aand if this doen't happen check you cpu socket for bent pins.


Do you think I would increase more as for core? which bios mod you recommend? thank.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> a bios mod can bring you more power and therefore a higher core oc.
> it will normally stay in 1 or 2 till under load then it will go pcie 3.0 aand if this doen't happen check you cpu socket for bent pins.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I would increase more as for core? which bios mod you recommend? thank.
Click to expand...

just post your bios and i will mod it for you. zip it and attach it in the editor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it will normally stay in 1 or 2 till under load then it will go pcie 3.0 aand if this doen't happen check you cpu socket for bent pins.
> 
> 
> 
> as I said it only do that with this specific card, R9 290/ GTX780 are working with PCI-E 3 on the same rig.
> I tried the nvidia pci-e hack and the card is running at pci-e 3 but still don't know if that is normal as I have 4930k which should enable the pci-e 3 without the need for the hack.
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/session/L3RpbWUvMTM0MDIyMzU2OC9zaWQvaDEzbE45X2s=
Click to expand...

rma the card then


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just post your bios and i will mod it for you. zip it and attach it in the editor.
> rma the card then


Got it, please leave the best possible bios, if you could post a file saying how to change bios, thanks.

GK104.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, the BIOS is inside the card, you need to use nvflash to extract and save


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Where is the bios vga on pc?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, the BIOS is inside the card, you need to use nvflash to extract and save


Ok, thank.


----------



## DF is BUSY

what is the max safe voltage for running 24/7 on the 770?

i got cyclops to mod my bios for me in the other thread but not sure how far i should push the voltage.

stock is 1.200 right?


----------



## sonic2911

1.212 is safe n ez


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Where is the bios vga on pc?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, the BIOS is inside the card, you need to use nvflash to extract and save
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, thank.
Click to expand...

here it is. the .bat files are named making it as easy as clicking a file to flash a custom rom and clicking a file to flash back.

GK1041.zip 608k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> what is the max safe voltage for running 24/7 on the 770?
> 
> i got cyclops to mod my bios for me in the other thread but not sure how far i should push the voltage.
> 
> stock is 1.200 right?


stock is 1.187 and 1.212 is mod and btw if you dont know whats safe then dont do this as cyclops and others like me who mod your cards aren't responsible if something happens to them. we dont want you to lose a $400+ card because of what we did but we also want it to be your responsibility to do your research before we mod the bios.


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here it is. the .bat files are named making it as easy as clicking a file to flash a custom rom and clicking a file to flash back.
> 
> GK1041.zip 608k .zip file


Thanks djthrottleboi, what were the changes?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here it is. the .bat files are named making it as easy as clicking a file to flash a custom rom and clicking a file to flash back.
> 
> GK1041.zip 608k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks djthrottleboi, what were the changes?
Click to expand...

voltage is now 1.212, power target and tdp are now at 350w and a few rail adjustments..


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> voltage is now 1.212, power target and tdp are now at 350w and a few rail adjustments..


Thank you for the work and lost time, I will start doing tests.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> voltage is now 1.212, power target and tdp are now at 350w and a few rail adjustments..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the work and lost time, I will start doing tests.
Click to expand...

no time lost this is part of my passion. tell me how high you get with this. btw your mem clock might not go higher as i said earlier about your memory getting hot and causing artifacts. it may be able to be ran a little bit more though.


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no time lost this is part of my passion. tell me how high you get with this. btw your mem clock might not go higher as i said earlier about your memory getting hot and causing artifacts. it may be able to be ran a little bit more though.


I'm doing the tests, post the results tomorrow, good night.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no time lost this is part of my passion. tell me how high you get with this. btw your mem clock might not go higher as i said earlier about your memory getting hot and causing artifacts. it may be able to be ran a little bit more though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing the tests, post the results tomorrow, good night.
Click to expand...

goodnight.


----------



## Toxtter

I will be getting the EVGA GeForce GTX 770 SC w/ ACX Cooler next month from some vacation saving money.
And will be getting back here to OC the stock speeds.

Looking forward to it, cant waite


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxtter*
> 
> I will be getting the EVGA GeForce GTX 770 SC w/ ACX Cooler next month from some vacation saving money.
> And will be getting back here to OC the stock speeds.
> 
> Looking forward to it, cant waite


sweet deal. youy will notice the difference from a 560.


----------



## sonic2911

fu*kin' hot w/o OC -,-


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> 
> 
> fu*kin' hot w/o OC -,-


create a custom fan profile and it will not reach that high.


----------



## charliebrown

Is it worth me getting a second card for sli or should i get rid of my 770 and get a 780


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Is it worth me getting a second card for sli or should i get rid of my 770 and get a 780


its more worth it to get a 780 and sell the 770 as that is more money towards a new component or a second 780 which it is better to run 780's in sli as they have the 384bit bus. and btw the 780 is a nice jump from a 770.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Got you anybody want to buy a Asus 770 2gb with a ek block only 2 months old


there's lways ebay. do your research and you will sell fast but you will profit a lot if you researched.


----------



## cjc75

Hey all...

Got an eVGA GTX 770 FTW 4GB card, and while by itself at stock settings its a pretty awesome card...

But I would like to try a little overclocking on it...

I have not had an nVidia card, since the GTX 200 series... in fact I still have a GTX 275 in my spare computer and its a heck of a work horse, and overclocking it was super easy. I bought the vanilla card, but what I got in the box turned out to be eVGA Super Superclocked clocked version at 648 core clock, which I was able to overclock up to 750 before bluescreening, I then kept it running at 725 without problems, which it is still running at.

Since then, my only experience with overclocking video cards was slapping a downloaded bios onto my dual bios Radeons...

So anyway, my new eVGA GTX 770 FTW 4GB card...

I am looking for some advice on overclocking it. What are the limits on it? I've looked at some of the available bios downloads at the beginning of this thread and while there are a few for eVGA 770's, neither of them actually match my card...

So I guess I will have to do this on my own through experimentation but I would like to know my limitations before I rush into it. Like, how voltage is too much? How high on the clock CAN it safely go?


----------



## OCTK

djthrottleboi I clicked on'' click to flash modded bios'' but nothing happens, what I have to do?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> djthrottleboi I clicked on'' click to flash modded bios'' but nothing happens, what I have to do?


try running as admin if not then right click and select edit and when it opens minimize it. then go back to the folder hold shift and right click and select open command promptt here and then copy and past the lines in the notepad one line at a time.


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try running as admin if not then right click and select edit and when it opens minimize it. then go back to the folder hold shift and right click and select open command promptt here and then copy and past the lines in the notepad one line at a time.


Got it, I will start doing tests, I'm not getting up the core voltage to +12, and the only power limit is going to 100%, in this furmak the TDP by 75%, what can it be?

http://imageshack.com/a/img837/7793/dnxq.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img838/3668/ecqc.jpg


----------



## KenjiS

What is too hot for a GTX 770?

One of mine is running at 87C or so constantly, I actually just went through changing the cooling in my case extensively and its still stuck at 87 under load when SLId -_-

-edit- just saw it hitting 88-89C...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try running as admin if not then right click and select edit and when it opens minimize it. then go back to the folder hold shift and right click and select open command promptt here and then copy and past the lines in the notepad one line at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, I will start doing tests, I'm not getting up the core voltage to +12, and the only power limit is going to 100%, in this furmak the TDP by 75%, what can it be?
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img837/7793/dnxq.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img838/3668/ecqc.jpg
Click to expand...

afterburner as it does it to me. i set the card to run 1.212 in perfeormance mode so there shouldn't be any need to edit it in ab power limit as well. press reset so afterburner can get its hooks out of the cards power system and if that doesn't work use evga precision to push the voltage to 1.212
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> What is too hot for a GTX 770?
> 
> One of mine is running at 87C or so constantly, I actually just went through changing the cooling in my case extensively and its still stuck at 87 under load when SLId -_-
> 
> -edit- just saw it hitting 88-89C...


try to keep it under 75 as your vrm tends to run 20-30C hotter than the card's temps. This means you can cook you board. You can create custom fan profile in oc software and that can prevent it from getting that hot.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> afterburner as it does it to me. i set the card to run 1.212 in perfeormance mode so there shouldn't be any need to edit it in ab power limit as well. press reset so afterburner can get its hooks out of the cards power system and if that doesn't work use evga precision to push the voltage to 1.212
> try to keep it under 75 as your vrm tends to run 20-30C hotter than the card's temps. This means you can cook you board. You can create custom fan profile in oc software and that can prevent it from getting that hot.


Tried that, 100% fans will get it down to 80C under load. I cant really get it lower when im actually working the SLI (IE 95%+ load on both cards)

Please note its fine if its the only card working but if both of them are spooled up and pretty loaded (IE in a demanding SLI title) then the top card rapidly gets out of hand and the lowest I can get it is 80...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> afterburner as it does it to me. i set the card to run 1.212 in perfeormance mode so there shouldn't be any need to edit it in ab power limit as well. press reset so afterburner can get its hooks out of the cards power system and if that doesn't work use evga precision to push the voltage to 1.212
> try to keep it under 75 as your vrm tends to run 20-30C hotter than the card's temps. This means you can cook you board. You can create custom fan profile in oc software and that can prevent it from getting that hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that, 100% fans will get it down to 80C under load. I cant really get it lower when im actually working the SLI (IE 95%+ load on both cards)
> 
> Please note its fine if its the only card working but if both of them are spooled up and pretty loaded (IE in a demanding SLI title) then the top card rapidly gets out of hand and the lowest I can get it is 80...
Click to expand...

you have to run the fans higher at lower temps especially the top one as the heat from the bottom one is giving heat to the second one.set 75% at 55C and 95% at 63C and 100% at 67C


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Tried that, 100% fans will get it down to 80C under load. I cant really get it lower when im actually working the SLI (IE 95%+ load on both cards)
> 
> Please note its fine if its the only card working but if both of them are spooled up and pretty loaded (IE in a demanding SLI title) then the top card rapidly gets out of hand and the lowest I can get it is 80...


What kind of case cooling you have... you might not be getting enough cool air into the case. Do you have a case fan dedicated to the GPU area of the case? You dont have any cooling at all, listed in your sig rig, so one has to wonder how you're cooling this system?


----------



## Mako0312

What is the best 770 maker to go with for the warranty?

I know some of them have changed. I was thinking of going with EVGA because they allow the stock cooler to be removed. Do any others allow this?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to run the fans higher at lower temps especially the top one as the heat from the bottom one is giving heat to the second one.set 75% at 55C and 95% at 63C and 100% at 67C


Ah. I manually cranked my fan to 90% and also changed the "Power Limit" and "Temp Limit" sliders in Afterburner, I de-linked them and told it to keep my cards around 75 degrees max, and 100% Power max, Doing all this NOW has them roughly around 75 degrees without them clocking down or anything from what i can tell...

Setting the temp down lower means my cards clock down to like 900mhz... (I really wish i knew what half this stuff in afterburner actually did)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> What kind of case cooling you have... you might not be getting enough cool air into the case. Do you have a case fan dedicated to the GPU area of the case? You dont have any cooling at all, listed in your sig rig, so one has to wonder how you're cooling this system?


NZXT Phantom with 2x 120mm intakes on the lower side of the left panel, 1x 140mm on the front, 1x 200mm over the GPU/CPU area and 2x 200mms in the top as outtake (Primarily these are sucking the heat off the H100i I just installed today)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> what is the max safe voltage for running 24/7 on the 770?
> 
> i got cyclops to mod my bios for me in the other thread but not sure how far i should push the voltage.
> 
> stock is 1.200 right?


Voltage is a tricky game but I game 24/7 at 1.32v with the gpu on water, vrm and memory have heatsinks since Im on a universal gpu block. I did play with 1.30v on the stock asus cooler and it seemed able to manage that okay but no idea what the vrm temps were, thats what I would be more worried about rather than the core. I have also logged TONS of hours gaming at 1476mhz/1.39v and benched a couple hours worth in ranges of 1.40-1.50v.

Of course there are no guarantees, do at your own risk. Im just sharing my experience on an Asus card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> I did some more tests and could stabilize in 7780 from memory, unfortunately I can not pass in the 1210 core, what can you tell me looking at these pictures?
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img834/7606/wpzve.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img844/7712/5o83.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img834/8379/1ljs0.jpg


Here you seem to be at 1241mhz, where do you get 1210mhz? Be sure to go off of what afterburner or your oc tool, valley reads wrong. The main screen of gpu-z reads incorrect also but think under sensors (data logging part) will read the correct actual boost.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> What is the best 770 maker to go with for the warranty?
> 
> I know some of them have changed. I was thinking of going with EVGA because they allow the stock cooler to be removed. Do any others allow this?


I think EVGA is still top on customer service. If it means anything though, I have PUSHED my asus to some decent limits (1.5v on gpu core) and its still ticking







Only thing with EVGA, unless its a classy, I think some people report coil whine which I can say I dont think I have ever heard on my asus. If you plan on over volting there are other cards to get though since the asus needs some modding to do it.


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Voltage is a tricky game but I game 24/7 at 1.32v with the gpu on water, vrm and memory have heatsinks since Im on a universal gpu block. I did play with 1.30v on the stock asus cooler and it seemed able to manage that okay but no idea what the vrm temps were, thats what I would be more worried about rather than the core. I have also logged TONS of hours gaming at 1476mhz/1.39v and benched a couple hours worth in ranges of 1.40-1.50v.
> 
> Of course there are no guarantees, do at your own risk. Im just sharing my experience on an Asus card.
> Here you seem to be at 1241mhz, where do you get 1210mhz? Be sure to go off of what afterburner or your oc tool, valley reads wrong. The main screen of gpu-z reads incorrect also but think under sensors (data logging part) will read the correct actual boost.
> I think EVGA is still top on customer service. If it means anything though, I have PUSHED my asus to some decent limits (1.5v on gpu core) and its still ticking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing with EVGA, unless its a classy, I think some people report coil whine which I can say I dont think I have ever heard on my asus. If you plan on over volting there are other cards to get though since the asus needs some modding to do it.


I'm just thinking warranty. I want to WC, and I want to cover it for that as well. I'm thinking of going with EVGA still, because I can remove the stock cooler, and still have my warranty.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> I did some more tests and could stabilize in 7780 from memory, unfortunately I can not pass in the 1210 core, what can you tell me looking at these pictures?
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img834/7606/wpzve.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img844/7712/5o83.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img834/8379/1ljs0.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Here you seem to be at 1241mhz, where do you get 1210mhz? Be sure to go off of what afterburner or your oc tool, valley reads wrong. The main screen of gpu-z reads incorrect also but think under sensors (data logging part) will read the correct actual boost.
> .
Click to expand...

1210 was before i modded his bios. so this number just increased for him as he has 350w and 1.212 at his disposal now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to run the fans higher at lower temps especially the top one as the heat from the bottom one is giving heat to the second one.set 75% at 55C and 95% at 63C and 100% at 67C
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I manually cranked my fan to 90% and also changed the "Power Limit" and "Temp Limit" sliders in Afterburner, I de-linked them and told it to keep my cards around 75 degrees max, and 100% Power max, Doing all this NOW has them roughly around 75 degrees without them clocking down or anything from what i can tell...
> 
> Setting the temp down lower means my cards clock down to like 900mhz... (I really wish i knew what half this stuff in afterburner actually did)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> What kind of case cooling you have... you might not be getting enough cool air into the case. Do you have a case fan dedicated to the GPU area of the case? You dont have any cooling at all, listed in your sig rig, so one has to wonder how you're cooling this system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NZXT Phantom with 2x 120mm intakes on the lower side of the left panel, 1x 140mm on the front, 1x 200mm over the GPU/CPU area and 2x 200mms in the top as outtake (Primarily these are sucking the heat off the H100i I just installed today)
Click to expand...

the idea is to have the fans ramp up before the fact as a preemptive strike. the will prevent the temp from getting so high.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1210 was before i modded his bios. so this number just increased for him as he has 350w and 1.212 at his disposal now.


That post is from before you modded his bios


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 1210 was before i modded his bios. so this number just increased for him as he has 350w and 1.212 at his disposal now.
> 
> 
> 
> That post is from before you modded his bios
Click to expand...

yea i see he's got me confused with those imageshack links and also i dont think he his going off what he boosts to. i think he is telling us what he oc'ed the core base too and he is boosting higher than that.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> create a custom fan profile and it will not reach that high.


it's 82% fan spd. it's gigabyte wf3. the high temp is because of the case, 250D not the card.


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yea i see he's got me confused with those imageshack links and also i dont think he his going off what he boosts to. i think he is telling us what he oc'ed the core base too and he is boosting higher than that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yea i see he's got me confused with those imageshack links and also i dont think he his going off what he boosts to. i think he is telling us what he oc'ed the core base too and he is boosting higher than that.


Unfortunately I had a minimum gain, if not none, with this boost my core going over 1241mhz is not stable, have to lower even more, and I'm still seeing memory, there are times when no other is stable, this patience missing me by while only had headache, gaming pc is giving a locked and restarting, I'm almost leaving the default, how do I know if the 350w tdp on this? I mess that the core voltage, power limit and limit or temp or already edited to the max? because here in the msi afterburner core voltage can not change the more I see that in 1212, as the power limit and limit temp can not see.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> create a custom fan profile and it will not reach that high.
> 
> 
> 
> it's 82% fan spd. it's gigabyte wf3. the high temp is because of the case, 250D not the card.
Click to expand...

not true the card can be ran a lot cooler regardless of case i am running a 780 gigabyte wf3 at 1.212v steady at 67C. its how you set the fans that will determine how they cool. the case temp does increase but the cards temp will be cooled enough to stay below 75 and for the record my case had no fans in it and i ramped up to 1.3v and maxed at 74C and even now one of my rads is pointing into the case intakeing hot air from cooling the cpu and i only have one case fan and yet 1.212v only put me at 64 so far. though i will be hitting 67 with wolfenstein as usual.


----------



## sonic2911

I said it because of my case, the 250D.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> I said it because of my case, the 250D.


and i'm saying you can make it work dude. set 85% at 40C and at 53C set 95% and at 60C 100% and that case has a lot of vent.


----------



## sonic2911

yup, will try later. I'm using the ref version now and much better.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> yup, will try later. I'm using the ref version now and much better.


definitely let me know and i like that case's design btw especially since installing a card puts the fans at a vent.


----------



## sonic2911

but there is no vent on top, so custom cooler like acx or wf...will make whole case hotter so much!!! Blower type or wc is the best way to go with this case.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> but there is no vent on top, so custom cooler like acx or wf...will make whole case hotter so much!!! Blower type or wc is the best way to go with this case.


you do have room for a 120 and a 240. If you could attach fanse on one side for a extra intake push and make that third vent out that will give you great airflow. all you need is duct tape


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you do have room for a 120 and a 240. If you could attach fanse on one side for a extra intake push and make that third vent out that will give you great airflow. all you need is duct tape



my current fans setup.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you do have room for a 120 and a 240. If you could attach fanse on one side for a extra intake push and make that third vent out that will give you great airflow. all you need is duct tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current fans setup.
Click to expand...

flip the one next to the outake out so you will have 2 outs. that way the heats leaves the case quicker.


----------



## KenjiS

The new fan profile is working well for me, Have mine setup for 70% at 55C, 90% at 65C and 100% at 72C and now my temps are stable at around 72-74C... Much better than before...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> The new fan profile is working well for me, Have mine setup for 70% at 55C, 90% at 65C and 100% at 72C and now my temps are stable at around 72-74C... Much better than before...


awesome. see its not about what you have but how you use it.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> flip the one next to the outake out so you will have 2 outs. that way the heats leaves the case quicker.


but the front intake is very weak


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> flip the one next to the outake out so you will have 2 outs. that way the heats leaves the case quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> but the front intake is very weak
Click to expand...

you could flip it to outtake then since its not much good as intake.


----------



## OCTK

djthrottleboi, I must stir apply the core voltage settings, power limit and limit temp on msi afterburner, or you've edited to the max? because I can not put in 12 and 350w like you said, thank you!


----------



## respartan

why does unigine and precisionx sometimes say my card is running at like 3058 mhz when it should only be at like 1280?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> why does unigine and precisionx sometimes say my card is running at like 3058 mhz when it should only be at like 1280?


You sure your reading core clock and not memory clocks??


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> You sure your reading core clock and not memory clocks??


im positive..and it says my 660ti (physx card) is running at like 300mhz...and it only does it SOMETIMES


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> djthrottleboi, I must stir apply the core voltage settings, power limit and limit temp on msi afterburner, or you've edited to the max? because I can not put in 12 and 350w like you said, thank you!


it should run it on its own but if you use afterburner you will have to run evga precision to set the voltage to 1.212 as afterburner acts funny sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> You sure your reading core clock and not memory clocks??
> 
> 
> 
> im positive..and it says my 660ti (physx card) is running at like 300mhz...and it only does it SOMETIMES
Click to expand...

use gpu-z and look at those values only unless you use 1.3v and up then read the voltage in a oc software and read clocks in gpu-z as gpu-z is limited and cant read higher than 1.212v


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it should run it on its own but if you use afterburner you will have to run evga precision to set the voltage to 1.212 as afterburner acts funny sometimes.


the 350w TDP is in how you say? in msi afterburner only goes to 100.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it should run it on its own but if you use afterburner you will have to run evga precision to set the voltage to 1.212 as afterburner acts funny sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> the 350w TDP is in how you say? in msi afterburner only goes to 100.
Click to expand...

the value of 1% to 100% is reflecting the 0w to 350w as the values are a percentage. the power target works the same way.


----------



## OCTK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the value of 1% to 100% is reflecting the 0w to 350w as the values are a percentage. the power target works the same way.


thanks, that was what I was wondering since the beginning, your rom works great, most unfortunately I did not have big gains, something has to be done to improve the overclock?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the value of 1% to 100% is reflecting the 0w to 350w as the values are a percentage. the power target works the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, that was what I was wondering since the beginning, your rom works great, most unfortunately I did not have big gains, something has to be done to improve the overclock?
Click to expand...

i added more power so if you bench with the oc with the older one then bench with this one you will see that your score is higher as the cards come under powered. yet some cards do better with a lower voltage than others.


----------



## Vixo90

Hi

Been reading in the thread about safe voltages.

I got a 'MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB TwinFrozr Gaming Series'

With default MSI-Afterburner and stock BIOS I can only +12 the core voltage. It gives me 1.212v

I unlocked the slider (using the M-AB profiles .txt change thingy) to 1.300 max.

Question: Been reading it can be dangerous with higher temps cus it can damage the "VRM's" on the card? Like 80 degrees on GPU temp can be 100 degrees on VRMs?

My card is around 80 degrees while gaming. Currently on 1.275v

Should I back down? The fun thing is, with default/stock fan curve, my fan only at 63% @ 80 degrees, then on 85 degrees almost full fan speed. So with default/stock settings, while gaming, my card is around 75-80 degrees. Same as now, with my 1.275v (instead of 1.200) WITH MY CUSTOM FAN CURVE

So rly I shouldnt worry? Any way to check VRM temps?

Default/stock fan curve: I reach 80 degrees while gaming
Custom fan curve + 1.275v (from 1.200) Same temps like above...!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Been reading in the thread about safe voltages.
> 
> I got a 'MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB TwinFrozr Gaming Series'
> 
> With default MSI-Afterburner and stock BIOS I can only +12 the core voltage. It gives me 1.212v
> 
> I unlocked the slider (using the M-AB profiles .txt change thingy) to 1.300 max.
> 
> Question: Been reading it can be dangerous with higher temps cus it can damage the "VRM's" on the card? Like 80 degrees on GPU temp can be 100 degrees on VRMs?
> 
> My card is around 80 degrees while gaming. Currently on 1.275v
> 
> Should I back down? The fun thing is, with default/stock fan curve, my fan only at 63% @ 80 degrees, then on 85 degrees almost full fan speed. So with default/stock settings, while gaming, my card is around 75-80 degrees. Same as now, with my 1.275v (instead of 1.200) WITH MY CUSTOM FAN CURVE
> 
> So rly I shouldnt worry? Any way to check VRM temps?
> 
> Default/stock fan curve: I reach 80 degrees while gaming
> Custom fan curve + 1.275v (from 1.200) Same temps like above...!


unless you are under water i would be careful with 1.300v as the vrm's tend to be 20-30C higher than the gpu temp. 1.225 is the highest i recommend on air. If you can keep the gpu under 75C then you are fine.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> unless you are under water i would be careful with 1.300v as the vrm's tend to be 20-30C higher than the gpu temp. 1.225 is the highest i recommend on air. If you can keep the gpu under 75C then you are fine.


Thanks for the reply and good answer.

I just think it's weird that my default fan curve without changing anything with GPU, allows my card to reach 80 degrees celcius. When I bought my computer I tried some BF4 with nothing tweaked at all (everything default) and I saw max temperature 80 degrees and fan only at 63% at max.

So. Will it benefit me to flash my BIOS? I can go up to 1.300 core voltage (will back down to 1.225) with MSI-Afterburner atm. But my power limit is 111% max.

If I flash BIOS will I be able to increase power limit? Can it make OCing more stable?

I'm running my core clock at 1346 MHz (+155 in Afterburner) atm (with 1.275v...yes, gonna clock it down)

If i'm gonna flash BIOS I should use "MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom" right? Or "MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom" ?
^from mainpage in thread

What I mean with this post, is, what benefits will flashing my BIOS give me? Higher power limit, unlocked core voltage (to what, 1.300?)
It will also disable turbo boost thingy?

I feel a bit dissapointed I gotta clock down card, but I made a benchmark and with current OC I get 44.1 fps score, with default I get 39 fps. Only 5 fps increase...well, been fun anyhow.


----------



## MrElusive

The default fan curve of the GPU has a very mild setting. Most consumers do not even know what overclocking means and when they purchase a new video card for $300+ they simply expect it to be fast and quiet.

Nothing wrong with 80 C temperature in-game. By default, a GTX 770 with reference cooler has a target temperature of 80 or 85 degrees C and a max fan speed of no more than 60%.

People here are recommending to have your GPU run no hotter than 75 C because when you are overclocking GPU and/or memory, after 75 C at overclocked speeds that is where all the crashing and artifcats start. At the card's stock clocks/fan profile, 85 C is not an issue. So what people are telling you here, which is the same as they have advised me, is 100% correct.

I can tell you that my dual GTX 770's (reference design) are running 1215MHz on each core and +200MHz on the memory, when I play FarCry 3 or Metro, my GPU's are always hovering around 85 C. Yes, my PC turns into a heater but no problems or crashing or whatever. I am using a more aggressive fan profile than stock but nothing crazy as I cannot stand too much fan noise.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> unless you are under water i would be careful with 1.300v as the vrm's tend to be 20-30C higher than the gpu temp. 1.225 is the highest i recommend on air. If you can keep the gpu under 75C then you are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply and good answer.
> 
> I just think it's weird that my default fan curve without changing anything with GPU, allows my card to reach 80 degrees celcius. When I bought my computer I tried some BF4 with nothing tweaked at all (everything default) and I saw max temperature 80 degrees and fan only at 63% at max.
> 
> So. Will it benefit me to flash my BIOS? I can go up to 1.300 core voltage (will back down to 1.225) with MSI-Afterburner atm. But my power limit is 111% max.
> 
> If I flash BIOS will I be able to increase power limit? Can it make OCing more stable?
> 
> I'm running my core clock at 1346 MHz (+155 in Afterburner) atm (with 1.275v...yes, gonna clock it down)
> 
> If i'm gonna flash BIOS I should use "MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom" right? Or "MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom" ?
> ^from mainpage in thread
> 
> What I mean with this post, is, what benefits will flashing my BIOS give me? Higher power limit, unlocked core voltage (to what, 1.300?)
> It will also disable turbo boost thingy?
> 
> I feel a bit dissapointed I gotta clock down card, but I made a benchmark and with current OC I get 44.1 fps score, with default I get 39 fps. Only 5 fps increase...well, been fun anyhow.
Click to expand...

yes bvios modding would be a benefit as you can raise your power to 350w or 400w. makle a cutstom fan profile and you will run a lot cooler read the last few pages and you will see my advice on this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> The default fan curve of the GPU has a very mild setting. Most consumers do not even know what overclocking means and when they purchase a new video card for $300+ they simply expect it to be fast and quiet.
> 
> Nothing wrong with 80 C temperature in-game. By default, a GTX 770 with reference cooler has a target temperature of 80 or 85 degrees C and a max fan speed of no more than 60%.
> 
> People here are recommending to have your GPU run no hotter than 75 C because when you are overclocking GPU and/or memory, after 75 C at overclocked speeds that is where all the crashing and artifcats start. At the card's stock clocks/fan profile, 85 C is not an issue. So what people are telling you here, which is the same as they have advised me, is 100% correct.
> 
> I can tell you that my dual GTX 770's (reference design) are running 1215MHz on each core and +200MHz on the memory, when I play FarCry 3 or Metro, my GPU's are always hovering around 85 C. Yes, my PC turns into a heater but no problems or crashing or whatever. I am using a more aggressive fan profile than stock but nothing crazy as I cannot stand too much fan noise.


any gpu with a stock cooler can cool about 400-450w of heat meaning if you make a custom fan profile you will be fine. these coolers are better than people give them credit for as manufacturers know there will be people who push their cards with the stock cooler. a custom profile if done right can keep you under 70C with 1.212v


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes bvios modding would be a benefit as you can raise your power to 350w or 400w. makle a cutstom fan profile and you will run a lot cooler read the last few pages and you will see my advice on this.
> any gpu with a stock cooler can cool about 400-450w of heat meaning if you make a custom fan profile you will be fine. these coolers are better than people give them credit for as manufacturers know there will be people who push their cards with the stock cooler. a custom profile if done right can keep you under 70C with 1.212v


Atm my power limit in MSI-Afterburner is 111% max. Im gonna be honest, have no clue what the power limit means or does...can compare it to CPU overclocking any value likewise?

So if I flash my BIOS I can raise the power limit from 111% to like 150% or even higher? It should be safe to have it on max, have no idea like I said what it does.

Also if I flash BIOS, how can I go back to old version if I **** up something? What happens when u format PC/reinstall whole windows? Will the BIOS stay or go back to default, cus the flash is a file in a folder or what...like a driver?

Should I use the "MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom" or "MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom"?
My card is MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB TwinFrozr GAMING-series



Also I have a custom fan curve set since long ago. Im not sure its really optimized but I dont care about fan noise tbh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> The default fan curve of the GPU has a very mild setting.


Yep exactly. I was like *** when I checked my temps and fan speeds first time gaming with my new card; 82 degrees celcius and only 67% fan speed (I think)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Spoiler: Vixo90



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes bvios modding would be a benefit as you can raise your power to 350w or 400w. makle a cutstom fan profile and you will run a lot cooler read the last few pages and you will see my advice on this.
> any gpu with a stock cooler can cool about 400-450w of heat meaning if you make a custom fan profile you will be fine. these coolers are better than people give them credit for as manufacturers know there will be people who push their cards with the stock cooler. a custom profile if done right can keep you under 70C with 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> Atm my power limit in MSI-Afterburner is 111% max. Im gonna be honest, have no clue what the power limit means or does...can compare it to CPU overclocking any value likewise?
> 
> So if I flash my BIOS I can raise the power limit from 111% to like 150% or even higher? It should be safe to have it on max, have no idea like I said what it does.
> 
> Also if I flash BIOS, how can I go back to old version if I **** up something? What happens when u format PC/reinstall whole windows? Will the BIOS stay or go back to default, cus the flash is a file in a folder or what...like a driver?
> 
> Should I use the "MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom" or "MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom"?
> My card is MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB TwinFrozr GAMING-series
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have a custom fan curve set since long ago. Im not sure its really optimized but I dont care about fan noise tbh
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> The default fan curve of the GPU has a very mild setting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep exactly. I was like *** when I checked my temps and fan speeds first time gaming with my new card; 82 degrees celcius and only 67% fan speed (I think)
Click to expand...




If you raise the power limit you can reduce throttling and add more power to play with. if you flash a bios it will be your cards settings as it is the firmware for your card the same way your bios is the firmware for your mobo. TDP= Thermal Design Power which is how much power is allowed before your card throttles back to make sure temps dont get to high. The bios will remain the same wether you reinstall your os or not until you flash another bios. you have to flash the original bios to get your stock bios set again. power target specifies the optimal point the gpu will try to stay at within the TDP limit. Lastly the bios name does not matter at all as bios recognizes the card and vice versa based on device id which is why the wrong bios can brick your card.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you raise the power limit you can reduce throttling and add more power to play with. if you flash a bios it will be your cards settings as it is the firmware for your card the same way your bios is the firmware for your mobo. TDP= Thermal Design Power which is how much power is allowed before your card throttles back to make sure temps dont get to high. The bios will remain the same wether you reinstall your os or not until you flash another bios. you have to flash the original bios to get your stock bios set again. power target specifies the optimal point the gpu will try to stay at within the TDP limit. Lastly the bios name does not matter at all as bios recognizes the card and vice versa based on device id which is why the wrong bios can brick your card.


Ok, ty! If/or/when, I want to flash back to stock BIOS, I'll take the backup file (the saved one from GPU-Z, that I will backup) and put in NVflash folder just like with the other one? And repeat progress, but with my backup stock one?

If the BIOS will stay after reinstalling OS; means I can delete the files and folders from NVflash category also, after I'm done flashing? Wont affect the new BIOS?

On first page in thread, which .rom file will I pick of the ones I mentioned in post above? I posted current BIOS version in screenshot from GPU-Z. I'm not sure which one I should use.
"MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom" or "MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom"

Also with new power limit %, I should max this out fully for better stability? More is better with power limit?


----------



## FearTheStorm

Does any one have any issues with the EVGA ACX cooler having loose fin's that rattle at certain fan speed's?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Been reading in the thread about safe voltages.
> 
> I got a 'MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB TwinFrozr Gaming Series'
> 
> With default MSI-Afterburner and stock BIOS I can only +12 the core voltage. It gives me 1.212v
> 
> I unlocked the slider (using the M-AB profiles .txt change thingy) to 1.300 max.
> 
> Question: Been reading it can be dangerous with higher temps cus it can damage the "VRM's" on the card? Like 80 degrees on GPU temp can be 100 degrees on VRMs?
> 
> My card is around 80 degrees while gaming. Currently on 1.275v
> 
> Should I back down? The fun thing is, with default/stock fan curve, my fan only at 63% @ 80 degrees, then on 85 degrees almost full fan speed. So with default/stock settings, while gaming, my card is around 75-80 degrees. Same as now, with my 1.275v (instead of 1.200) WITH MY CUSTOM FAN CURVE
> 
> So rly I shouldnt worry? Any way to check VRM temps?
> 
> Default/stock fan curve: I reach 80 degrees while gaming
> Custom fan curve + 1.275v (from 1.200) Same temps like above...!


The safe max is probably 1.300v for your card but with your temps I probably would not go above stock. Seems like your ambient temps are pretty warm if your card is getting to 80c or your case doesnt have the best airflow. I played around with 1.30v on the stock asus card and with my ambient temp and 100% fan I was peaking around 69-70c and still didnt feel too great about 24/7 gaming since the vrm were getting cooled by hot air off the cooler. I just did it to see how the card took it, and it might live long at that but I didnt want to chance the VRM's.

If you put the gpu on water and then get cool air flowing over the vrm, you should have a safer time with 1.300v. Personally I game 24/7 at 1.32v recently and have logged a ton of hours at 1.39v gaming but that was with the gpu core on water and the asus stock heatsink getting direct airflow from a 120mm (140mm now). The vrm heatsinks with ambient in the mid 70F tend to get around 40-50c if I remember, and I figure the actual vrm might be 20c hotter so things should be plenty safe, I havent used my IR temp gun on it for a while so going off memory. Think 90c is the max you want vrm's to get, 100-110 might be the actual limit though. Its been a while









edit:
thought you had the fan at 80%, if your going to overvolt, set it to 100%, its not like your card gets that loud anyways. Increased voltage needs to be kept cool.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> The safe max is probably 1.300v for your card but with your temps I probably would not go above stock. Seems like your ambient temps are pretty warm if your card is getting to 80c or your case doesnt have the best airflow. I played around with 1.30v on the stock asus card and with my ambient temp and 100% fan I was peaking around 69-70c and still didnt feel too great about 24/7 gaming since the vrm were getting cooled by hot air off the cooler. I just did it to see how the card took it, and it might live long at that but I didnt want to chance the VRM's.
> 
> If you put the gpu on water and then get cool air flowing over the vrm, you should have a safer time with 1.300v. Personally I game 24/7 at 1.32v recently and have logged a ton of hours at 1.39v gaming but that was with the gpu core on water and the asus stock heatsink getting direct airflow from a 120mm (140mm now). The vrm heatsinks with ambient in the mid 70F tend to get around 40-50c if I remember, and I figure the actual vrm might be 20c hotter so things should be plenty safe, I havent used my IR temp gun on it for a while so going off memory. Think 90c is the max you want vrm's to get, 100-110 might be the actual limit though. Its been a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> thought you had the fan at 80%, if your going to overvolt, set it to 100%, its not like your card gets that loud anyways. Increased voltage needs to be kept cool.


I only got 78-80° when I used 1.300v. Max was 84°. When I am using 1.212v im never above 70° ...im currently using 1.238v and my temps was 68-72 while playing BF4 for 2 hours with ambient temp of 25° celcius.

Im not gonna run high voltage...gonna flash BIOS and see if I will get better OC capabilities with it. I hope increasing the power limit % slider thingy will help.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you raise the power limit you can reduce throttling and add more power to play with. if you flash a bios it will be your cards settings as it is the firmware for your card the same way your bios is the firmware for your mobo. TDP= Thermal Design Power which is how much power is allowed before your card throttles back to make sure temps dont get to high. The bios will remain the same wether you reinstall your os or not until you flash another bios. you have to flash the original bios to get your stock bios set again. power target specifies the optimal point the gpu will try to stay at within the TDP limit. Lastly the bios name does not matter at all as bios recognizes the card and vice versa based on device id which is why the wrong bios can brick your card.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ty! If/or/when, I want to flash back to stock BIOS, I'll take the backup file (the saved one from GPU-Z, that I will backup) and put in NVflash folder just like with the other one? And repeat progress, but with my backup stock one?
> 
> If the BIOS will stay after reinstalling OS; means I can delete the files and folders from NVflash category also, after I'm done flashing? Wont affect the new BIOS?
> 
> On first page in thread, which .rom file will I pick of the ones I mentioned in post above? I posted current BIOS version in screenshot from GPU-Z. I'm not sure which one I should use.
> "MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom" or "MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom"
> 
> Also with new power limit %, I should max this out fully for better stability? More is better with power limit?
Click to expand...

do not delete any of the files. back them of and save them incase of emergency. you would flash the original bios the same way you flashed the modded bios. I recommend using your own bios for modding your card. use gpu-z to extract it and i will mod it for you if you upload it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearTheStorm*
> 
> Does any one have any issues with the EVGA ACX cooler having loose fin's that rattle at certain fan speed's?


this is a common issue with evga 770's so rma if its annoying and if not keep it as its harmless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> The safe max is probably 1.300v for your card but with your temps I probably would not go above stock. Seems like your ambient temps are pretty warm if your card is getting to 80c or your case doesnt have the best airflow. I played around with 1.30v on the stock asus card and with my ambient temp and 100% fan I was peaking around 69-70c and still didnt feel too great about 24/7 gaming since the vrm were getting cooled by hot air off the cooler. I just did it to see how the card took it, and it might live long at that but I didnt want to chance the VRM's.
> 
> If you put the gpu on water and then get cool air flowing over the vrm, you should have a safer time with 1.300v. Personally I game 24/7 at 1.32v recently and have logged a ton of hours at 1.39v gaming but that was with the gpu core on water and the asus stock heatsink getting direct airflow from a 120mm (140mm now). The vrm heatsinks with ambient in the mid 70F tend to get around 40-50c if I remember, and I figure the actual vrm might be 20c hotter so things should be plenty safe, I havent used my IR temp gun on it for a while so going off memory. Think 90c is the max you want vrm's to get, 100-110 might be the actual limit though. Its been a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> thought you had the fan at 80%, if your going to overvolt, set it to 100%, its not like your card gets that loud anyways. Increased voltage needs to be kept cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I only got 78-80° when I used 1.300v. Max was 84°. When I am using 1.212v im never above 70° ...im currently using 1.238v and my temps was 68-72 while playing BF4 for 2 hours with ambient temp of 25° celcius.
> 
> Im not gonna run high voltage...gonna flash BIOS and see if I will get better OC capabilities with it. I hope increasing the power limit % slider thingy will help.
Click to expand...

adding more power will make the card hotter and also you want to allow 30C extra headroom from card temp and try to keep vrm under 105C


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

i got both a PNY GeForce GTX 770 (3-fan) and MSI Gaming N770 TF (both 2GB cards) SLI'ed together and was wondering if they would be fine for overclocking while in SLI configuration? gaming so far has been fine, but haven't OC'ed them.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do not delete any of the files. back them of and save them incase of emergency. you would flash the original bios the same way you flashed the modded bios. I recommend using your own bios for modding your card. use gpu-z to extract it and i will mod it for you if you upload it.
> this is a common issue with evga 770's so rma if its annoying and if not keep it as its harmless.
> adding more power will make the card hotter and also you want to allow 30C extra headroom from card temp and try to keep vrm under 105C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do not delete any of the files. back them of and save them incase of emergency. you would flash the original bios the same way you flashed the modded bios. I recommend using your own bios for modding your card. use gpu-z to extract it and i will mod it for you if you upload it.
> this is a common issue with evga 770's so rma if its annoying and if not keep it as its harmless.
> adding more power will make the card hotter and also you want to allow 30C extra headroom from card temp and try to keep vrm under 105C


Ah ok. I guess I will see how much hotter card gets with higher power limit. Here is my .rom file from GPU-Z (( http://fuskbugg.se/dl/AtCMj9/GK104.rom )) (dont have winzip on comp and cant directly upload .rar here)

Umm also I might read up on water cooling solutions would be fun to do.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> i got both a PNY GeForce GTX 770 (3-fan) and MSI Gaming N770 TF (both 2GB cards) SLI'ed together and was wondering if they would be fine for overclocking while in SLI configuration? gaming so far has been fine, but haven't OC'ed them.


honestly pny is a 50/50 on ocing some do it well and other just wont oc. you have 2 so you are better off leaving them stock.


----------



## Vixo90

Umm. I made some 'unlocking 1.300v MSI-Afterburner' -fix some day ago...but someone said it was just a monitor bug and doesnt actually work. Can someone tell me if it actually works or?

I used the thingy when you open command prompt on MSI Afterburner folder, write some command. Then you go into profiles folder and add some lines and save. Then you can drag voltage slider to 1.300 instead of +12 (like this, before after pic: http://i.imgur.com/XEa0F9G.jpg )

I see higher temps with 1.300v (not much tho, like ~5 degrees celcius) and I can definitly see better stability (can OC higher)

Here are two more prints I took:
http://i.imgur.com/pwTuuMk.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/tmDOYsS.jpg (1.294v set here, not 1.3v)
^is from GPU-Z sensor log, while playing BF4. The "VDDC [V]" Is never on 1.294 and jumps up and down, still, above 1.200v (default)

So, monitor/software bug or have I unlocked 1.300v?


----------



## vilius572

My 3DMark Fire Strike score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3187852


----------



## nick779

Just ordered a EVGA SC 780 ti this morning and I fully intend on giving it a decent overclock, so I wanted to tinker with the 770 first.

I just started playing around with overclocking my EVGA 770 ACX and was able to get it to +185 core on stock volts for ~1245mhz. Now when I run OC scanner with artifact scanner off (seems to push the gpu harder) Its clocking itself up to 1306mhz Im assuming with gpu boost. Is there any way to disable GPU boost and just run the card at 1306 for +240 core, or is that just something not worth bothering with?

Also, would that be considered running the card at 1245mhz or at 1306mhz?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Umm. I made some 'unlocking 1.300v MSI-Afterburner' -fix some day ago...but someone said it was just a monitor bug and doesnt actually work. Can someone tell me if it actually works or?
> 
> I used the thingy when you open command prompt on MSI Afterburner folder, write some command. Then you go into profiles folder and add some lines and save. Then you can drag voltage slider to 1.300 instead of +12 (like this, before after pic: http://i.imgur.com/XEa0F9G.jpg )
> 
> I see higher temps with 1.300v (not much tho, like ~5 degrees celcius) and I can definitly see better stability (can OC higher)
> 
> Here are two more prints I took:
> http://i.imgur.com/pwTuuMk.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tmDOYsS.jpg (1.294v set here, not 1.3v)
> ^is from GPU-Z sensor log, while playing BF4. The "VDDC [V]" Is never on 1.294 and jumps up and down, still, above 1.200v (default)
> 
> So, monitor/software bug or have I unlocked 1.300v?


it works if you have the right voltage controller.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> My 3DMark Fire Strike score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3187852


that is wicked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Just ordered a EVGA SC 780 ti this morning and I fully intend on giving it a decent overclock, so I wanted to tinker with the 770 first.
> 
> I just started playing around with overclocking my EVGA 770 ACX and was able to get it to +185 core on stock volts for ~1245mhz. Now when I run OC scanner with artifact scanner off (seems to push the gpu harder) Its clocking itself up to 1306mhz Im assuming with gpu boost. Is there any way to disable GPU boost and just run the card at 1306 for +240 core, or is that just something not worth bothering with?
> 
> Also, would that be considered running the card at 1245mhz or at 1306mhz?


the bios is what controls the boost and if you oc the core that number is also added to boost. to disable this you have to do so in the bios.


----------



## sunrat39

Just ordered my PNY 4GB GTX 770 for only 309.99 on amazon today! I cannot wait!! I am coming from a HD 5770!


----------



## MrElusive

Damn dude nice deal. I purchased that same card and memory size for my brother on April 21st from Amazon for $389 after tax and stuff. You're really gonna like it, runs cool and super quiet, and the black/yellow shroud looks very cool in person.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Umm. I made some 'unlocking 1.300v MSI-Afterburner' -fix some day ago...but someone said it was just a monitor bug and doesnt actually work. Can someone tell me if it actually works or?
> 
> I used the thingy when you open command prompt on MSI Afterburner folder, write some command. Then you go into profiles folder and add some lines and save. Then you can drag voltage slider to 1.300 instead of +12 (like this, before after pic: http://i.imgur.com/XEa0F9G.jpg )
> 
> I see higher temps with 1.300v (not much tho, like ~5 degrees celcius) and I can definitly see better stability (can OC higher)
> 
> Here are two more prints I took:
> http://i.imgur.com/pwTuuMk.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tmDOYsS.jpg (1.294v set here, not 1.3v)
> ^is from GPU-Z sensor log, while playing BF4. The "VDDC [V]" Is never on 1.294 and jumps up and down, still, above 1.200v (default)
> 
> So, monitor/software bug or have I unlocked 1.300v?


If you really unlocked 1.30v, you would likely be able to oc about 70-100mhz more than 1.212. Also temps might be about 5-10c hotter. If you match that range it probably worked. If your only getting like 15mhz more, its likely not working. Hot vrm's will hinder your oc if your vrm temps are hot but there is no temp sensor built into most of these cards (think one card does though) that I know of so its not too easy to get temp readings.

I think my 1.212v is 1320mhz (or 1333mhz) and my 1.32v is 1424mhz, 1.39 is 1467mhz, 1.48 is 1515mhz....so you can see how it drops off after a while lol

edit:
I want to add that when this card was new it was able to do 1372mhz at 1.212 for one run on valley and could do back to back at 1359mhz at 1.212, bought it the first week it came out and have been over volting it maybe 1-2 months after it was new. I dont game every day but im sure I at least have over 100hrs of over volt gaming and benching.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> If you really unlocked 1.30v, you would likely be able to oc about 70-100mhz more than 1.212. Also temps might be about 5-10c hotter. If you match that range it probably worked. If your only getting like 15mhz more, its likely not working. Hot vrm's will hinder your oc if your vrm temps are hot but there is no temp sensor built into most of these cards (think one card does though) that I know of so its not too easy to get temp readings.
> 
> I think my 1.212v is 1320mhz (or 1333mhz) and my 1.32v is 1424mhz, 1.39 is 1467mhz, 1.48 is 1515mhz....so you can see how it drops off after a while lol
> 
> edit:
> I want to add that when this card was new it was able to do 1372mhz at 1.212 for one run on valley and could do back to back at 1359mhz at 1.212, bought it the first week it came out and have been over volting it maybe 1-2 months after it was new. I dont game every day but im sure I at least have over 100hrs of over volt gaming and benching.


With 1.212v I got to 1293.5 MHz and with 1.300v I got to 1358.7 MHz...so +65,2 MHz. I'm not sure the 1293.5 MHz was 100% stable though - I got BF4 crashes like once or twice per week (playing pretty much) and the 1358.7 MHz made 7 runs in Heaven benchmark without problems.

I reached 82c with 1.300 so I'm not using that high anymore.

I'm atm using 1332.6 MHz with 1.244v. Temps are between 62-65 (max 67c noted) degrees during BF4 with hot ambient temp (25-27c)...isnt this fine? I changed my fan curve to the one djthrottleboi recommended some pages back (100% speed at 67c, 95% speed at 63c and so on) and that helped a lot.

This is a stupid question; what are the downside of high fan speeds other than the noise? Lifespan (of the fan?) and very, very small increased electricty used? ;P

Also I still dont get the VRM temperature talk, someone wrote about it pages back...I mean, with stock settings I get up to 80c because of wierd stock fan curve (only 63% fan speeds up to 80c)
and this is fine for the VRM stuff?

Why is it so much more dangerous after overclocking, even when I got lower temperatures now? Arent the overall GPU temperature and VRM a bit linked somehow atleast?

Let me give an example:

1. Everything at stock, GPU temps around 80c...VRM temps will be how much here? No OC.

2. GPU OC'd and ~0.05 higher core voltage (1.212> ~1.250v) but temps on GPU around 65-70c. VRM temps?

So the temps on VRM will be higher on alternative 2, because of OC...even with lower overall GPU temps?

I think I saw someone who had measured this in the thread also,,,cant find it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunrat39*
> 
> Just ordered my PNY 4GB GTX 770 for only 309.99 on amazon today! I cannot wait!! I am coming from a HD 5770!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Damn dude nice deal. I purchased that same card and memory size for my brother on April 21st from Amazon for $389 after tax and stuff. You're really gonna like it, runs cool and super quiet, and the black/yellow shroud looks very cool in person.


thats not a good deal considering they perform about the same as a 2gb they should normally cost around the same. to top that off the 770 is a 1080 card really and anything higher makes it work so even that doesn't justify going 4gb. you can find the 2gb for as low as $260 as i did or you could have gotten a classified if you look in the right places for about $315 and even better is there are 780's floating around for $380-400 and some are on this forum. return it get refund and go 384bit bus rofl as its huge difference between the 770 and the 780. or stick with the 770 cause its still a good card just misvalued.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Also I still dont get the VRM temperature talk, someone wrote about it pages back...I mean, with stock settings I get up to 80c because of wierd stock fan curve (only 63% fan speeds up to 80c)
> and this is fine for the VRM stuff?
> 
> Why is it so much more dangerous after overclocking, even when I got lower temperatures now? Arent the overall GPU temperature and VRM a bit linked somehow atleast?
> 
> Let me give an example:
> 
> 1. Everything at stock, GPU temps around 80c...VRM temps will be how much here? No OC.
> 
> 2. GPU OC'd and ~0.05 higher core voltage (1.212> ~1.250v) but temps on GPU around 65-70c. VRM temps?
> 
> So the temps on VRM will be higher on alternative 2, because of OC...even with lower overall GPU temps?
> 
> I think I saw someone who had measured this in the thread also,,,cant find it.


its really simple the vrm are always 20-30C higher than the gpu temp so in example 1 it is around 110C and in example 2 it is it is more around 100C. it simple as adding 30C to your gpu temp and saying that is your vrm temp. not accurate but close.


----------



## MrElusive

Good points, but supposedly newer games are going to start stressing 2GB cards, even at 1080P.

$310 for GTX 770 4GB from a reputable retailer is definitely a good deal.

GTX 780 brand new for $400, you're dreaming. I just bought a EVGA GTX 780 for my ITX build from Micro Center a week or two ago (SC version w/ACX Cooler) and it was $550 after tax.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Good points, but supposedly newer games are going to start stressing 2GB cards, even at 1080P.
> 
> $310 for GTX 770 4GB from a reputable retailer is definitely a good deal.
> 
> GTX 780 brand new for $400, you're dreaming. I just bought a EVGA GTX 780 for my ITX build from Micro Center a week or two ago (SC version w/ACX Cooler) and it was $550 after tax.


i never said new i said on forums and i got my 780 for $400 from hellraiser here on ocn and it is rev 2.0 and was 2-4 months old.


----------



## sunrat39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sunrat39*
> 
> Just ordered my PNY 4GB GTX 770 for only 309.99 on amazon today! I cannot wait!! I am coming from a HD 5770!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Damn dude nice deal. I purchased that same card and memory size for my brother on April 21st from Amazon for $389 after tax and stuff. You're really gonna like it, runs cool and super quiet, and the black/yellow shroud looks very cool in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not a good deal considering they perform about the same as a 2gb they should normally cost around the same. to top that off the 770 is a 1080 card really and anything higher makes it work so even that doesn't justify going 4gb. you can find the 2gb for as low as $260 as i did or you could have gotten a classified if you look in the right places for about $315 and even better is there are 780's floating around for $380-400 and some are on this forum. return it get refund and go 384bit bus rofl as its huge difference between the 770 and the 780. or stick with the 770 cause its still a good card just misvalued.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Also I still dont get the VRM temperature talk, someone wrote about it pages back...I mean, with stock settings I get up to 80c because of wierd stock fan curve (only 63% fan speeds up to 80c)
> and this is fine for the VRM stuff?
> 
> Why is it so much more dangerous after overclocking, even when I got lower temperatures now? Arent the overall GPU temperature and VRM a bit linked somehow atleast?
> 
> Let me give an example:
> 
> 1. Everything at stock, GPU temps around 80c...VRM temps will be how much here? No OC.
> 
> 2. GPU OC'd and ~0.05 higher core voltage (1.212> ~1.250v) but temps on GPU around 65-70c. VRM temps?
> 
> So the temps on VRM will be higher on alternative 2, because of OC...even with lower overall GPU temps?
> 
> I think I saw someone who had measured this in the thread also,,,cant find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its really simple the vrm are always 20-30C higher than the gpu temp so in example 1 it is around 110C and in example 2 it is it is more around 100C. it simple as adding 30C to your gpu temp and saying that is your vrm temp. not accurate but close.
Click to expand...

Ok, I don't like purchasing used graphics cards (especially at this price point) PLUS I get a lifetime warranty with PNY.

Also, my price point was set at about 250 but I really couldn't pass this up. So, in reality, I was going from a 760 2gb to a 770 4gb for just a little more money.

4gb will be plenty especially with newer games (such as watch dogs) as well as current games (skyrim+mods for example).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunrat39*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sunrat39*
> 
> Just ordered my PNY 4GB GTX 770 for only 309.99 on amazon today! I cannot wait!! I am coming from a HD 5770!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrElusive*
> 
> Damn dude nice deal. I purchased that same card and memory size for my brother on April 21st from Amazon for $389 after tax and stuff. You're really gonna like it, runs cool and super quiet, and the black/yellow shroud looks very cool in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not a good deal considering they perform about the same as a 2gb they should normally cost around the same. to top that off the 770 is a 1080 card really and anything higher makes it work so even that doesn't justify going 4gb. you can find the 2gb for as low as $260 as i did or you could have gotten a classified if you look in the right places for about $315 and even better is there are 780's floating around for $380-400 and some are on this forum. return it get refund and go 384bit bus rofl as its huge difference between the 770 and the 780. or stick with the 770 cause its still a good card just misvalued.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Also I still dont get the VRM temperature talk, someone wrote about it pages back...I mean, with stock settings I get up to 80c because of wierd stock fan curve (only 63% fan speeds up to 80c)
> and this is fine for the VRM stuff?
> 
> Why is it so much more dangerous after overclocking, even when I got lower temperatures now? Arent the overall GPU temperature and VRM a bit linked somehow atleast?
> 
> Let me give an example:
> 
> 1. Everything at stock, GPU temps around 80c...VRM temps will be how much here? No OC.
> 
> 2. GPU OC'd and ~0.05 higher core voltage (1.212> ~1.250v) but temps on GPU around 65-70c. VRM temps?
> 
> So the temps on VRM will be higher on alternative 2, because of OC...even with lower overall GPU temps?
> 
> I think I saw someone who had measured this in the thread also,,,cant find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its really simple the vrm are always 20-30C higher than the gpu temp so in example 1 it is around 110C and in example 2 it is it is more around 100C. it simple as adding 30C to your gpu temp and saying that is your vrm temp. not accurate but close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I don't like purchasing used graphics cards (especially at this price point) PLUS I get a lifetime warranty with PNY.
> 
> Also, my price point was set at about 250 but I really couldn't pass this up. So, in reality, I was going from a 760 2gb to a 770 4gb for just a little more money.
> 
> 4gb will be plenty especially with newer games (such as watch dogs) as well as current games (skyrim+mods for example).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

ok then you did find a awesome deal in that case. almost everytthing in my build is used well its less than half now as i resold some of it to go higher but there's nothing wrong with used.


----------



## jakku

looking for a modded bios for 770 lightning LN2 i can flash. pref no boost and close to 1400mhz. no crazy volts either 1.35 is max. anyone?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> looking for a modded bios for 770 lightning LN2 i can flash. pref no boost and close to 1400mhz. no crazy volts either 1.35 is max. anyone?


i can mod one for you but you will have to tell me exactly what you want. the voltage ussually runs higher than 1.35 do you want me to bring them down? also then that means i will have to mod each clock voltage to meet the 1.35 setting and are you sure that you can run 1400MHz at 1.35? i can disable boost but are you wanting me to set the max power target and tdp? fill me in so I can get this done for you.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i can mod one for you but you will have to tell me exactly what you want. the voltage ussually runs higher than 1.35 do you want me to bring them down? also then that means i will have to mod each clock voltage to meet the 1.35 setting and are you sure that you can run 1400MHz at 1.35? i can disable boost but are you wanting me to set the max power target and tdp? fill me in so I can get this done for you.


I'm running off of air cooling at the moment. i heard going over 1.4v is unsafe on air due to temps. honestly Ive seen you do a lot of bios mods for people and i feel like i can just trust you to make a strong daily set up. whatever you feel is right on this card is what I'd like done. i can do some editing if my temps are still low after to try to push more power. i know this card has the capabilities due to it being a LE but all the restrictions set up my NVIDIA just blow.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i can mod one for you but you will have to tell me exactly what you want. the voltage ussually runs higher than 1.35 do you want me to bring them down? also then that means i will have to mod each clock voltage to meet the 1.35 setting and are you sure that you can run 1400MHz at 1.35? i can disable boost but are you wanting me to set the max power target and tdp? fill me in so I can get this done for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running off of air cooling at the moment. i heard going over 1.4v is unsafe on air due to temps. honestly Ive seen you do a lot of bios mods for people and i feel like i can just trust you to make a strong daily set up. whatever you feel is right on this card is what I'd like done. i can do some editing if my temps are still low after to try to push more power. i know this card has the capabilities due to it being a LE but all the restrictions set up my NVIDIA just blow.
Click to expand...

ok extract and post your bios. also are you planning on going LN2? the highest i can pull through the bios is 1.212 and i can set tdp and power target at 350w.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok extract and post your bios. also are you planning on going LN2? the highest i can pull through the bios is 1.212 and i can set tdp and power target at 350w.


Currently running LN2

lost the original bios got a lightning bios off techpowerup hopefully this one is fine it run my card fine.

if you need anything else let me know

Current Bios

GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok extract and post your bios. also are you planning on going LN2? the highest i can pull through the bios is 1.212 and i can set tdp and power target at 350w.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running LN2
> 
> lost the original bios got a lightning bios off techpowerup hopefully this one is fine it run my card fine.
> 
> if you need anything else let me know
> 
> Current Bios
> 
> GK104.zip 57k .zip file
Click to expand...

i disabled boost as i believe you want to carefully oc. Also tdp and power target are at 350w

GK1043.zip 116k .zip file


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i disabled boost as i believe you want to carefully oc. Also tdp and power target are at 350w


sounds good i can ramp up the OC from that. inbox me it? or gonna post it here?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i disabled boost as i believe you want to carefully oc. Also tdp and power target are at 350w
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good i can ramp up the OC from that. inbox me it? or gonna post it here?
Click to expand...

here it is i forgot to post it.

GK1043.zip 116k .zip file


----------



## Vixo90

Hi

Anyone have experience with the volt jumping up and down under load?

Check this print:
http://i.imgur.com/tmDOYsS.jpg

Under idle its set to its value from M-AB (1.294v) but then under load it drops down to ~1.263-1.275.

This is some LLC feature?

I dont think I need to change so its constant though; since I am not using that high voltage anyway. I'm using like 1.250v set in M-AB, which gives me around ~1.230v under load,,,still, its 1.250 at idle,but when not gaming i just set slider at "Auto" and it goes down to 0.800v

Would be detrimental to run voltage at 1.250v under idle i guess? better to have it set to Auto and get 0.8v (?)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Anyone have experience with the volt jumping up and down under load?
> 
> Check this print:
> http://i.imgur.com/tmDOYsS.jpg
> 
> Under idle its set to its value from M-AB (1.294v) but then under load it drops down to ~1.263-1.275.
> 
> This is some LLC feature?
> 
> I dont think I need to change so its constant though; since I am not using that high voltage anyway. I'm using like 1.250v set in M-AB, which gives me around ~1.230v under load,,,still, its 1.250 at idle,but when not gaming i just set slider at "Auto" and it goes down to 0.800v
> 
> Would be detrimental to run voltage at 1.250v under idle i guess? better to have it set to Auto and get 0.8v (?)


It's completely normal, that's how mine is also, and i've gone as high as 1.375mv on the slider, but it end's up averaging at 1.344mv or so... If i set a constant voltage, i get black screen, even if it's just 1.325mv


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It's completely normal, that's how mine is also, and i've gone as high as 1.375mv on the slider, but it end's up averaging at 1.344mv or so... If i set a constant voltage, i get black screen, even if it's just 1.325mv


okay, thanks for quick answer!

If people recommend max 1.240v on air, which value should I go after? The one set in M-AB or the volt during load?

I mean if 1.240v is ok on air cooling (with ok temps) I can have ~1.260v set in Afterburner, since it'll give me -0.02 less (~1.240v) during load

My temps never go above 70c with 1.250v set in Afterburner.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> okay, thanks for quick answer!
> 
> If people recommend max 1.240v on air, which value should I go after? The one set in M-AB or the volt during load?
> 
> I mean if 1.240v is ok on air cooling (with ok temps) I can have ~1.260v set in Afterburner, since it'll give me -0.02 less (~1.240v) during load
> 
> My temps never go above 70c with 1.250v set in Afterburner.


I won't say there is a recommended voltage on air. Just use anything that keeps your GPU below 85c... Someone with lower ambient temps and good airflow can use higher voltages than someone with higher ambient temps and lesser airflow. So don't go with a general "saying". Go with what keeps your GPU below 85c and you should be fine







.

I personally went up to 1.325mv on air for single card gaming on BF4 because my temps allowed me to.


----------



## Vixo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I won't say there is a recommended voltage on air. Just use anything that keeps your GPU below 85c... Someone with lower ambient temps and good airflow can use higher voltages than someone with higher ambient temps and lesser airflow. So don't go with a general "saying". Go with what keeps your GPU below 85c and you should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I personally went up to 1.325mv on air for single card gaming on BF4 because my temps allowed me to.


Finally an answer i've been looking for.

I talked about this in the thread before, i know about the VRM temp stuffs..my card is around 60-64c during gaming with 1.250v set in Afterburner. (its using ~1.230v while load)

Wrote this before, but fun fact:

*with everything at stock, my card goes up to 80-85c, THEN the fan starts spinning high

*currenly, with custom fan curve, using 1.250v (instead of 1.200v) my temps are 62-65c
(OC: core clock from 1200 MHz> 1345.6 MHz. Mem clock 1753 MHz> 1937.3 MHz)

doesnt this mean my card will live longer, with my OC+fan curve? lol
^lower temps - but higher voltage.a combination of voltage+heat kills CPU, same with GPU?

I know they put a non agressive fan curve, at stock. cus ppl expect low fan noise, but reaching 80-85c at stock settings is a bit strange its possible. i take this as a sign it should be fine to have these temps as a maximum even with overclock active

though running higher frequency on clocks + higher volt, can give higher VRM temps EVEN if GPU temp is the same (as before, with stock settings)? ;z

when we talked about this before, someone said, that its preferable to keep temp under 75c when OCing cus you'll start seeing artifacts above 75c with OC (?)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I won't say there is a recommended voltage on air. Just use anything that keeps your GPU below 85c... Someone with lower ambient temps and good airflow can use higher voltages than someone with higher ambient temps and lesser airflow. So don't go with a general "saying". Go with what keeps your GPU below 85c and you should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I personally went up to 1.325mv on air for single card gaming on BF4 because my temps allowed me to.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally an answer i've been looking for.
> 
> I talked about this in the thread before, i know about the VRM temp stuffs..my card is around 60-64c during gaming with 1.250v set in Afterburner. (its using ~1.230v while load)
> 
> Wrote this before, but fun fact:
> 
> *with everything at stock, my card goes up to 80-85c, THEN the fan starts spinning high
> 
> *currenly, with custom fan curve, using 1.250v (instead of 1.200v) my temps are 62-65c
> (OC: core clock from 1200 MHz> 1345.6 MHz. Mem clock 1753 MHz> 1937.3 MHz)
> 
> doesnt this mean my card will live longer, with my OC+fan curve? lol
> ^lower temps - but higher voltage.a combination of voltage+heat kills CPU, same with GPU?
> 
> I know they put a non agressive fan curve, at stock. cus ppl expect low fan noise, but reaching 80-85c at stock settings is a bit strange its possible. i take this as a sign it should be fine to have these temps as a maximum even with overclock active
> 
> though running higher frequency on clocks + higher volt, can give higher VRM temps EVEN if GPU temp is the same (as before, with stock settings)? ;z
> 
> when we talked about this before, someone said, that its preferable to keep temp under 75c when OCing cus you'll start seeing artifacts above 75c with OC (?)
Click to expand...

we said if you start seeing artifacts then that is usually your memory getting hot and also try to keep the gpu under 75C as the vrm's run 20-30C hotter than the cards temp. you can oc as high as you want but just follow this part if you want to keep your card. if you cant cool it you'll lose it.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> okay, thanks for quick answer!
> 
> If people recommend max 1.240v on air, which value should I go after? The one set in M-AB or the volt during load?
> 
> I mean if 1.240v is ok on air cooling (with ok temps) I can have ~1.260v set in Afterburner, since it'll give me -0.02 less (~1.240v) during load
> 
> My temps never go above 70c with 1.250v set in Afterburner.


i run at around 1.313v on air and gaming around 79c on full performance, frame limiter in effect though so i dont over abuse the card when it doesn't need it

i say experiment with it till you hit that temp you feel is safe.


----------



## kangk81

Hi everyone, I have a pair of EVGA GTX770 Classfieds. So far I'm only able to push them to 1354Mhz @ 1.250V under water.

Has anyone broken 1400MHz? and how to achieve it?

I run into the perfcap reason of 'POWER' beyond 1354MHz no matter what the voltage is and I have change my max TDP to 600W. If this limit hardcoded into the GPU itself?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have a pair of EVGA GTX770 Classfieds. So far I'm only able to push them to 1354Mhz @ 1.250V under water.
> 
> Has anyone broken 1400MHz? and how to achieve it?
> 
> I run into the perfcap reason of 'POWER' beyond 1354MHz no matter what the voltage is and I have change my max TDP to 600W. If this limit hardcoded into the GPU itself?


You would want to increase that voltage a lot more if you want to reach 1400Mhz+, and also keep temps as low as possible. My MSI Gaming 770 does 1476Mhz (core)/1978Mhz (mem) for benching @ 1.360mv


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1810204


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You would want to increase that voltage a lot more if you want to reach 1400Mhz+, and also keep temps as low as possible. My MSI Gaming 770 does 1476Mhz (core)/1978Mhz (mem) for benching @ 1.360mv
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1810204


ok... then is there any way to get the voltage to stick? Cos it seems that when ever I reboot my PC, the voltages get reset to 1.2125V and KBT only let me go up to 1.3125v


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You would want to increase that voltage a lot more if you want to reach 1400Mhz+, and also keep temps as low as possible. My MSI Gaming 770 does 1476Mhz (core)/1978Mhz (mem) for benching @ 1.360mv
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1810204
> 
> 
> 
> ok... then is there any way to get the voltage to stick? Cos it seems that when ever I reboot my PC, the voltages get reset to 1.2125V and KBT only let me go up to 1.3125v
Click to expand...

nope you have to manually set it anytime you reboot. i just never shut down.


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nope you have to manually set it anytime you reboot. i just never shut down.


Ok thanks. So far I can only manage 1424MHz on 1.35. Anything more at more voltage either throttles or the display start showing random green asterisks.

So I guess there how far I could go.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nope you have to manually set it anytime you reboot. i just never shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. So far I can only manage 1424MHz on 1.35. Anything more at more voltage either throttles or the display start showing random green asterisks.
> 
> So I guess there how far I could go.
Click to expand...

so your card prefers less voltage then that is nice.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Ok thanks. So far I can only manage 1424MHz on 1.35. Anything more at more voltage either throttles or the display start showing random green asterisks.
> 
> So I guess there how far I could go.


The throttling could be from your TDP, or your PSU. I changed my PSU from a 750w PSU to a 1050w PSU, and my max achievable core clock without throttling jumped from 1385Mhz in SLI to 1463Mhz. Also, what temps do you get at that clocks speed? And what benchmarking app did you use to test your OC? Some applications are more accepting to higher core clocks at lower voltages, so you might be able to pull more from your GPU at the same voltage.

My max temp in firestrike was 52c, and that plays a big role as to how stable your OC would be for benching. If you are trying to get a 24/7 clock speed for gaming, then you should try to use the lowest amount of voltage you can for the highest stable core clock. The lower your temps are, the lesser your chances of getting a crash.


----------



## kangk81

I'm using corsair axi1200 which should be OK. I only drawing 800plus watts on furmark.

Temps are pretty cool below 60deg c on Valley, in diesel it was below 70.

My tdp is already set to 600w so it should not be an issue.

My daily usage is [email protected] cost I'm running FAH 24/7

Sent from my LG-D838 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yungbenny911

Oh... Then i guess that's your GPU's limit, 1424Mhz is good enough


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Ok thanks. So far I can only manage 1424MHz on 1.35. Anything more at more voltage either throttles or the display start showing random green asterisks.
> 
> So I guess there how far I could go.


If you want more you need to water cool it. At least with my experience. I had an h70 on it a while ago and did a lot of gaming at 1.39v/1476mhz. Put the air cooler on and couldn't get it stable even at 1.42v. Temps were in the 70s I think on air vs 54c range on the h70.

Its not worth the money for 20-30mhz more but if you want to go for it; you can get a bit more.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> Ok thanks. So far I can only manage 1424MHz on 1.35. Anything more at more voltage either throttles or the display start showing random green asterisks.
> 
> So I guess there how far I could go.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want more you need to water cool it. At least with my experience. I had an h70 on it a while ago and did a lot of gaming at 1.39v/1476mhz. Put the air cooler on and couldn't get it stable even at 1.42v. Temps were in the 70s I think on air vs 54c range on the h70.
> 
> Its not worth the money for 20-30mhz more but if you want to go for it; you can get a bit more.
Click to expand...

thats probably it too. wow though for him to get 1400's at 1.35 is nice.


----------



## dredeziel1

I have another Asus 770 gtx 2gb on the way from Newegg...I have another ek waterblock and two backplates otw from Performanc pc..Man waiting till next week is gonna be stessful.


----------



## dredeziel1

stressful i mean..


----------



## vilius572

New score again. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3209917


----------



## angelgrin

hi guys, is the evga gtx 770 sc with acx good? i bought 1 for $280 from ebay.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> New score again. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3209917


you are slowly inching higher and higher lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> hi guys, is the evga gtx 770 sc with acx good? i bought 1 for $280 from ebay.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


evga is one of the best brands you can have and at $280 thats a good buy.


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you are slowly inching higher and higher lol.
> evga is one of the best brands you can have and at $280 thats a good buy.


ok thanks! just wanted someone to agree with my purchase







. was looking for a gtx 760 but i bumped in the evga gtx 770 sc, now i need to modify my case and please add me to this group thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you are slowly inching higher and higher lol.
> evga is one of the best brands you can have and at $280 thats a good buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks! just wanted someone to agree with my purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . was looking for a gtx 760 but i bumped in the evga gtx 770 sc, now i need to modify my case and please add me to this group thanks!
Click to expand...

there is a form on the first page to fill out plus instructions on how to do so. check it out and fill it out. definitely better to go with the 770 over the 760.


----------



## jakku

Pretty happy with these numbers off air right now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with these numbers off air right now.


those are pretty good numbers.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> those are pretty good numbers.


thanks man. one thing i noticed is my power % never reaches above 100% even tho its set to 299% is this normal or any idea what might be causing this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> those are pretty good numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man. one thing i noticed is my power % never reaches above 100% even tho its set to 299% is this normal or any idea what might be causing this?
Click to expand...

your card wont pull it all even though it can. thats normal. also you may still be running with that low power limit which is good as well.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dredeziel1*
> 
> I have another Asus 770 gtx 2gb on the way from Newegg...I have another ek waterblock and two backplates otw from Performanc pc..Man waiting till next week is gonna be stessful.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The asus backplate doesn't fit with the ek block?

Oh man if you overvolted














I love everything about the asus cards except you need to hardware mod them for voltage. Once done though its a ton of fun. They are tough cards too.


----------



## Typhoeus

I'm looking at picking up a GTX 770 around the end of this month, I'll have ~350$ to spend. Which is the best card for the $? Is there any general consensus? My priorities are in this order: Cooling>Power>Noise. I also have no brand loyalty but would prefer not going with a lesser known brand like Zotac or Powercolor. *edit* sorry, forgot to mention that I plan to eventually (3-4 months from now) SLI a pair.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> I'm looking at picking up a GTX 770 around the end of this month, I'll have ~350$ to spend. Which is the best card for the $? Is there any general consensus? My priorities are in this order: Cooling>Power>Noise. I also have no brand loyalty but would prefer not going with a lesser known brand like Zotac or Powercolor. *edit* sorry, forgot to mention that I plan to eventually (3-4 months from now) SLI a pair.


go forum digging for 770 lightnings or classifieds.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go forum digging for 770 lightnings or classifieds.


whatever I buy, it will have to have warranty in-tact. Will warranty transfer easily with those cards?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go forum digging for 770 lightnings or classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> whatever I buy, it will have to have warranty in-tact. Will warranty transfer easily with those cards?
Click to expand...

yes for evga, asus(but the support service sucks so you are better off without a warranty), and Gigabyte.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> I'm looking at picking up a GTX 770 around the end of this month, I'll have ~350$ to spend. Which is the best card for the $? Is there any general consensus? My priorities are in this order: Cooling>Power>Noise. I also have no brand loyalty but would prefer not going with a lesser known brand like Zotac or Powercolor. *edit* sorry, forgot to mention that I plan to eventually (3-4 months from now) SLI a pair.


Man you can get a (used) amd r9 290 for that much but if your going to go with nvidia the 770 is still great for 1080p gaming. The brands I like are msi, asus, evga. Others are good but those are my top 3. I would try a gigabyte is the price is right, their cooler on the 770 I think actually touches the memory modules to the main cooling block rather than just a metal plate.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man you can get a (used) amd r9 290 for that much but if your going to go with nvidia the 770 is still great for 1080p gaming. The brands I like are msi, asus, evga. Others are good but those are my top 3. I would try a gigabyte is the price is right, their cooler on the 770 I think actually touches the memory modules to the main cooling block rather than just a metal plate.


after living with 4.5 years of cursor corruption issues with my 5850, I'm never buying another AMD GPU again.


----------



## dredeziel1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> The asus backplate doesn't fit with the ek block?
> 
> Oh man if you overvolted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about the asus cards except you need to hardware mod them for voltage. Once done though its a ton of fun. They are tough cards too.


The EK Asus 680DCii backplate fits the 770gtx DCii. 
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-backplates/nvidia-geforce-series/ek-fc680-gtx-dcii-backplate-black.html


----------



## marcgarcia322

here is my latest with my 770 gaming oc



catzilla really pushed the heat up towards the end i really dont think i should push it any harder
but this is only 1.3v no more. i triied to take it higher on 3dmark but all it did was throttle and
that with tdp at 350 the hottest it got on 3dmark was 76c the core clock was 1385
catzille core clock 1372


----------



## kangk81

I think I have really hit the ceiling for my 770 Classys

1410MHz is the max for me on Firestrike but somehow 3DMark reads it a little lower at 1384MHz

allhomme is my nick in my country's hardware forums


----------



## Rainmaker91

In the last few months I have been building up a small guide for those who wish to use closed loop coolers on their GPUs. I have managed to gather the most known pieces there along with a few less known ones, but what I really need now is peoples experiences with them. So I encourage all who wish to do so to stop by my thread and post your experiences. If you would happen to know of some solutions that has not been mentioned in the thread I would be happy to include them as well, just post a post in the thread and I will add it.

I am aware that not everyone is a big fan of the use of AIO coolers instead of an open loop, but there is people who are and I made this guide for them. I do hope you will take your time to stop by, and I'm happy to take any constructive criticism and apply it to the thread as well. The guide is for all the users after all and I want to offer the best possible help I can for those on the hunt for something other then regular air coolers.

Once again check it out here, and thank you for your time.


----------



## marcgarcia322

djthrottleboi i'm having trouble again with throttling anything over 1385 core clock constantly rolling from 1398 to 1333 to 1385 etc but on 3dmark firestrike at 1385 core i can reach 8007 as a general score on air temps are good i reapplied the TIM to the right amount and some copper heat syncs and 1385 core clock the highest temp is 76c , now i have the TDP set at 350 i dont know if i need more TDP or what . this msi 770 has hynix vram and i can move the mem. slider to + 750 safely, +800 seems a little less unstable but it does go higher but the gains are diminished i am including my stock rom i need your help to mod it so i can get 1411 core clock, thanks for all your help

GK104.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> djthrottleboi i'm having trouble again with throttling anything over 1385 core clock constantly rolling from 1398 to 1333 to 1385 etc but on 3dmark firestrike at 1385 core i can reach 8007 as a general score on air temps are good i reapplied the TIM to the right amount and some copper heat syncs and 1385 core clock the highest temp is 76c , now i have the TDP set at 350 i dont know if i need more TDP or what . this msi 770 has hynix vram and i can move the mem. slider to + 750 safely, +800 seems a little less unstable but it does go higher but the gains are diminished i am including my stock rom i need your help to mod it so i can get 1411 core clock, thanks for all your help
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file


are you still at 1.212v? if so then you need to try the afterburnermod to get more voltage and i can set the power at 400w for you and hopefully that will help but i will include the original mod i did in case that doesn't work. know that you will need better cooling though as the more voltage and power the hotter the card gets. also just give me the first mod i did.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> djthrottleboi i'm having trouble again with throttling anything over 1385 core clock constantly rolling from 1398 to 1333 to 1385 etc but on 3dmark firestrike at 1385 core i can reach 8007 as a general score on air temps are good i reapplied the TIM to the right amount and some copper heat syncs and 1385 core clock the highest temp is 76c , now i have the TDP set at 350 i dont know if i need more TDP or what . this msi 770 has hynix vram and i can move the mem. slider to + 750 safely, +800 seems a little less unstable but it does go higher but the gains are diminished i am including my stock rom i need your help to mod it so i can get 1411 core clock, thanks for all your help
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file


are you using water?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> djthrottleboi i'm having trouble again with throttling anything over 1385 core clock constantly rolling from 1398 to 1333 to 1385 etc but on 3dmark firestrike at 1385 core i can reach 8007 as a general score on air temps are good i reapplied the TIM to the right amount and some copper heat syncs and 1385 core clock the highest temp is 76c , now i have the TDP set at 350 i dont know if i need more TDP or what . this msi 770 has hynix vram and i can move the mem. slider to + 750 safely, +800 seems a little less unstable but it does go higher but the gains are diminished i am including my stock rom i need your help to mod it so i can get 1411 core clock, thanks for all your help
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you using water?
Click to expand...

no as his temps are too high for those clocks you know he is on air as that seems like 1.325v and water would put that at 60C max.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no as his temps are too high for those clocks you know he is on air as that seems like 1.325v and water would put that at 60C max.


1385 sounds high


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no as his temps are too high for those clocks you know he is on air as that seems like 1.325v and water would put that at 60C max.
> 
> 
> 
> 1385 sounds high
Click to expand...

yeah on air but under water they run that at a lot cooler temps.


----------



## marcgarcia322

i cant use the last one you did because the bios's are specific to which vram the board has elpida, samsung, hynix etc now the last one was elpida and this one is hynix i tried to run that last one but i was unable to move the memory slider very far +100 i think . well the heat syncs that i added to the passive heat sync are working well lower temps by about 10c and putting the right amount of thermal compound , the thermal compound was so thick on the chip that it filled the gap around the outside of the chip making temps also go higher easy now the card cools quick and it takes alot more to get the temps up at 1385core at 1.3v and the mem. at 2123mhz the score is 8007 temps are about 73c-75c with the occasional spike to 76c at 350 tdp any higher is nothing but throttling. i dont run this card at these levels i only benchmark with them i usually run this card 1293core and +350mem.

newmod.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I think I have really hit the ceiling for my 770 Classys
> 
> 1410MHz is the max for me on Firestrike but somehow 3DMark reads it a little lower at 1384MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> allhomme is my nick in my country's hardware forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Nice score


----------



## marcgarcia322

for 2 cards in sli awesome
on my single card i'm still triing to make it to 1411core
i wonder how good it is on catzilla, curious .


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I think I have really hit the ceiling for my 770 Classys
> 
> 1410MHz is the max for me on Firestrike but somehow 3DMark reads it a little lower at 1384MHz
> 
> allhomme is my nick in my country's hardware forums
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant use the last one you did because the bios's are specific to which vram the board has elpida, samsung, hynix etc now the last one was elpida and this one is hynix i tried to run that last one but i was unable to move the memory slider very far +100 i think . well the heat syncs that i added to the passive heat sync are working well lower temps by about 10c and putting the right amount of thermal compound , the thermal compound was so thick on the chip that it filled the gap around the outside of the chip making temps also go higher easy now the card cools quick and it takes alot more to get the temps up at 1385core at 1.3v and the mem. at 2123mhz the score is 8007 temps are about 73c-75c with the occasional spike to 76c at 350 tdp any higher is nothing but throttling. i dont run this card at these levels i only benchmark with them i usually run this card 1293core and +350mem.
> 
> newmod.zip 58k .zip file


Nice! What drivers did you guys use? I haven't done any benching in a while, and for your clock speeds, those are pretty impressive graphics scores







. Maybe i can break 10K in firesrike graphics score if drivers lets me


----------



## Vario

This might help others but Prolimatech's MK-13 VGA fits the reference 770 with the stacked pci-e power terminals. I have one on my PNY GTX 770. Its a beast when I run it with high speed server fans.









Anyway I had to spend hours researching what coolers will fit this thing because of that dumb power terminal design. The MK-26 and the larger Acceleros (Twin Turbo and up) won't fit because the terminals sit too high.


----------



## marcgarcia322

for me its not just a driver msi finally gave me a unit that had good vram i can turn the frequency up to 2123mghz for benching and its stable at 1306core at stock
and stable at 1385core at 1.3 but i am unable to increase really bad throttling . so which ram do you have if you have samsung . i took my mem to +499 and i think there was room for more with elpida ram i colud only go about +300 and with hynix i can go +750 with room for a little more . its the ability of the memory to over clock for me plus you can feel the difference the way this card runs it doesnt feel held back


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> 
> i cant use the last one you did because the bios's are specific to which vram the board has elpida, samsung, hynix etc now the last one was elpida and this one is hynix i tried to run that last one but i was unable to move the memory slider very far +100 i think . well the heat syncs that i added to the passive heat sync are working well lower temps by about 10c and putting the right amount of thermal compound , the thermal compound was so thick on the chip that it filled the gap around the outside of the chip making temps also go higher easy now the card cools quick and it takes alot more to get the temps up at 1385core at 1.3v and the mem. at 2123mhz the score is 8007 temps are about 73c-75c with the occasional spike to 76c at 350 tdp any higher is nothing but throttling. i dont run this card at these levels i only benchmark with them i usually run this card 1293core and +350mem.
> 
> newmod.zip 58k .zip file


ok so you have a different card. i thought it was the same one lol. i think i got almost as many bios's as techpowerup. try this and if it throttles then i will up to 400w

GK1045.zip 246k .zip file
 actually here's a 400w as well but try the 350w for this card first as i am trying to help you keep temps down.

newmod400w.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## marcgarcia322

ok thanks ill try right now


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> This might help others but Prolimatech's MK-13 VGA fits the reference 770 with the stacked pci-e power terminals. I have one on my PNY GTX 770. Its a beast when I run it with high speed server fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How well do those cool your GPU compared to your reference cooler? I'm interested in seeing how effective they are compared to an AIO liquid cooler.


----------



## Vario

Stock, I have a reference style PCB but a PNY dual fan cooler. I imagine the stock pny cools much better than the reference cooler stock. This card comes with a pretty substantial overclock (1254/1800) and can stay in boost clocks at 1140 with the stock 2 fan cooler.

With the MK-13, my temps are 20*C lower. 3dmark11 I hit 60*C at 1254 core/1800 mem (the stock speeds). It never gets much higher than 60 and never exits the boost clocks above (1254/1800). No throttle down








I haven't bothered to overclock since I put the new cooler on it because it doesn't need it.
It takes up 4.5 slots now with the large fans installed.

It idles at 1*C above ambient.

These coolers are 4 years old so there isn't much info with them on modern cards.


----------



## Yungbenny911

60c, Not bad at all


----------



## Vario

Yes very happy with it, I used Shin Etsu X23 paste after not having good luck with Noctua NTH1 paste. The Shin Etsu is great for repasting.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I used that for a while, but switched to Antec Formula 7. Works really well for me


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok so you have a different card. i thought it was the same one lol. i think i got almost as many bios's as techpowerup. try this and if it throttles then i will up to 400w
> 
> GK1045.zip 246k .zip file
> actually here's a 400w as well but try the 350w for this card first as i am trying to help you keep temps down.
> 
> newmod400w.zip 123k .zip file


ok the 350tdp got me 1398 in 1.3 but as soon as i try a higher clock speed then and go beyond 1.3 it crashes while loading the test and the same with 400tdp


----------



## kangk81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kangk81*
> 
> I think I have really hit the ceiling for my 770 Classys
> 
> 1410MHz is the max for me on Firestrike but somehow 3DMark reads it a little lower at 1384MHz
> 
> allhomme is my nick in my country's hardware forums
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant use the last one you did because the bios's are specific to which vram the board has elpida, samsung, hynix etc now the last one was elpida and this one is hynix i tried to run that last one but i was unable to move the memory slider very far +100 i think . well the heat syncs that i added to the passive heat sync are working well lower temps by about 10c and putting the right amount of thermal compound , the thermal compound was so thick on the chip that it filled the gap around the outside of the chip making temps also go higher easy now the card cools quick and it takes alot more to get the temps up at 1385core at 1.3v and the mem. at 2123mhz the score is 8007 temps are about 73c-75c with the occasional spike to 76c at 350 tdp any higher is nothing but throttling. i dont run this card at these levels i only benchmark with them i usually run this card 1293core and +350mem.
> 
> newmod.zip 58k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! What drivers did you guys use? I haven't done any benching in a while, and for your clock speeds, those are pretty impressive graphics scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe i can break 10K in firesrike graphics score if drivers lets me
Click to expand...

I just use whatever is the the latest non-beta driver. And I'm running in sli so that explains the scores.

And 3dMark is CPU dependant. I run my 4770k at stock speed for daily use. For this time round I gave it 1.5Vid and brought it to 46x. The diffence was a good 500pt difference. That's why you don't see a lot of 4670k in the top few benchers.

The Evga classified series are beasts when it comes to overclocking. I'm limited by the GK104 power limit so I can't go any further than 1410MHZ. I'm not talking about TDP. There is actually a power limit hard coded into the gpu itself. In GPUZ Perfcap reason, it simply presents itself as 'Power'

Sent from my LG-D838 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shweller

Finally got around to installing back plates. Also got rid of that crappy XSPC TIM and installed IC Diamond 7 carat. Going to do some benching see how much improvement there are on my temps.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok so you have a different card. i thought it was the same one lol. i think i got almost as many bios's as techpowerup. try this and if it throttles then i will up to 400w
> 
> GK1045.zip 246k .zip file
> actually here's a 400w as well but try the 350w for this card first as i am trying to help you keep temps down.
> 
> newmod400w.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok the 350tdp got me 1398 in 1.3 but as soon as i try a higher clock speed then and go beyond 1.3 it crashes while loading the test and the same with 400tdp
Click to expand...

did you reapply the mod. that afterburnermod and the other one goes of the bios settings of the card and the bios hex changes with edits. look at the profile or config file and you will see the hex in there.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you reapply the mod. that afterburnermod and the other one goes of the bios settings of the card and the bios hex changes with edits. look at the profile or config file and you will see the hex in there.


i dont understand what your telling me the afterburner softmod is installed the part about the bios i dont understand
normally i can run the tool and set the voltage after changing the profile to extended in ab settings the rest i need broken down


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you reapply the mod. that afterburnermod and the other one goes of the bios settings of the card and the bios hex changes with edits. look at the profile or config file and you will see the hex in there.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont understand what your telling me the afterburner softmod is installed the part about the bios i dont understand
> normally i can run the tool and set the voltage after changing the profile to extended in ab settings the rest i need broken down
Click to expand...

it just means delete the profile and then save a new profile in afterburner then remod that file and it will be fine. it has to redetect the card as each cards profile is different.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to installing back plates. Also got rid of that crappy XSPC TIM and installed IC Diamond 7 carat. Going to do some benching see how much improvement there are on my temps.


Your PSU would be a limiting factor for you. On my 750w PSU, The max i could get in SLI without throttling in 3dmark11 was 1356Mhz. Switching to a 1050w PSU bumped that up to 1437Mhz. I still think my 1050w PSU is still holding me back







...

1500Mhz in SLI would be fun


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to installing back plates. Also got rid of that crappy XSPC TIM and installed IC Diamond 7 carat. Going to do some benching see how much improvement there are on my temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Your PSU would be a limiting factor for you. On my 750w PSU, The max i could get in SLI without throttling in 3dmark11 was 1356Mhz. Switching to a 1050w PSU bumped that up to 1437Mhz. I still think my 1050w PSU is still holding me back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 1500Mhz in SLI would be fun
Click to expand...

too bad gigabyte uses these crappy voltage controllers that keep them from getting the extra voltage reliably. i want to go 1.3v and stop there.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> too bad gigabyte uses these crappy voltage controllers that keep them from getting the extra voltage reliably. i want to go 1.3v and stop there.


you want to do hardmod? You can have as much voltage as you dare..


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> too bad gigabyte uses these crappy voltage controllers that keep them from getting the extra voltage reliably. i want to go 1.3v and stop there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Your PSU would be a limiting factor for you. On my 750w PSU, The max i could get in SLI without throttling in 3dmark11 was 1356Mhz. Switching to a 1050w PSU bumped that up to 1437Mhz. I still think my 1050w PSU is still holding me back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 1500Mhz in SLI would be fun


well this psu i just got it its evga 850 G2 supernova with a 10yr warranty but maybe its not putting out i dont know this is the only card that wont go beyond 1.3

and i'll change out the profile and reinstall ab.


----------



## Typhoeus

Alright, so I just bought my EVGA 4GB Classified 770, and its on its way! however, I have a few questions. A lot of the info surrounding the OCing of these beasts seems to be bouncing around in several hundred page deep threads. so far I understand that brand of vram matters? and that I might need a modded vbios for voltage unlocking? I don't see a vbios for the classy on the front page though. I'm not expecting a massive OC but I'd like to get at least 1.2GHz core out of this on air.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> too bad gigabyte uses these crappy voltage controllers that keep them from getting the extra voltage reliably. i want to go 1.3v and stop there.
> 
> 
> 
> you want to do hardmod? You can have as much voltage as you dare..
Click to expand...

i wish i knew how and either way the ram is elpida so it cant be oc'ed. do i need tools? or can i pencil mod?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> too bad gigabyte uses these crappy voltage controllers that keep them from getting the extra voltage reliably. i want to go 1.3v and stop there.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Your PSU would be a limiting factor for you. On my 750w PSU, The max i could get in SLI without throttling in 3dmark11 was 1356Mhz. Switching to a 1050w PSU bumped that up to 1437Mhz. I still think my 1050w PSU is still holding me back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 1500Mhz in SLI would be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well this psu i just got it its evga 850 G2 supernova with a 10yr warranty but maybe its not putting out i dont know this is the only card that wont go beyond 1.3
> 
> and i'll change out the profile and reinstall ab.
Click to expand...

i have the 1300w g2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> Alright, so I just bought my EVGA 4GB Classified 770, and its on its way! however, I have a few questions. A lot of the info surrounding the OCing of these beasts seems to be bouncing around in several hundred page deep threads. so far I understand that brand of vram matters? and that I might need a modded vbios for voltage unlocking? I don't see a vbios for the classy on the front page though. I'm not expecting a massive OC but I'd like to get at least 1.2GHz core out of this on air.


the classy's have their own oc'ing tool that will give you as much voltage as you need. They also have good ram in them so no need to worry. you would only need a modded vbios for more power but other than that you are fine.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i have the 1300w g2
> 
> i wanted the 1300w but i couldnt afford it i missed the sale buy one day now i got this because i felt that my ocz mod extreme was going to die soon but on a different 770 that psu pushed 1411 a couple of times but it got hot and once or twice it restarted while benching so i got the 850g2 gold series and this card isn't making 1411 but it is making 1398 on 1.3v so i think there's an issue with this card but it runs so beautiful but sometimes the physX score will fall from around 7600 to 6600 or there about , but with the modded bios the physX seems much stronger and all im triing to do is get 10 more core clocks thats it i'm not triing to go 1450 so i dont see what the problem is maybe tomorrow we can figure it but as for tonight i've taking a break thanks again for all your help oh! i almost forgot to ask how do you like your 1300w G2


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i have the 1300w g2
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted the 1300w but i couldnt afford it i missed the sale buy one day now i got this because i felt that my ocz mod extreme was going to die soon but on a different 770 that psu pushed 1411 a couple of times but it got hot and once or twice it restarted while benching so i got the 850g2 gold series and this card isn't making 1411 but it is making 1398 on 1.3v so i think there's an issue with this card but it runs so beautiful but sometimes the physX score will fall from around 7600 to 6600 or there about , but with the modded bios the physX seems much stronger and all im triing to do is get 10 more core clocks thats it i'm not triing to go 1450 so i dont see what the problem is maybe tomorrow we can figure it but as for tonight i've taking a break thanks again for all your help oh! i almost forgot to ask how do you like your 1300w G2
Click to expand...

i got my 1300w from hellraiser here on ocn for $150 and he might have more. he also sold me the 780. As for the card it is stronger as it has more power but you may have reached the ceiling with that voltage. now you need better cooling to get higher.


----------



## CL3P20

@ dj - elpida will OC.. and it likes volts. Also typically runs tighter timings than the Hynix or Samsung equivalent.. which should result in stronger/more efficient scores at lower mem clocks

*as for tools/pencil mod.. I would need to see what voltage controller your PCB has, before determining if pencil mod will work or not. A digital multi-meter, a solder iron, and old IDE cable and a VR ... and we are set though, if pencil is not possible.

You know what the control IC is or have a pic for me? I will post all of the mods for it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ dj - elpida will OC.. and it likes volts. Also typically runs tighter timings than the Hynix or Samsung equivalent.. which should result in stronger/more efficient scores at lower mem clocks
> 
> *as for tools/pencil mod.. I would need to see what voltage controller your PCB has, before determining if pencil mod will work or not. A digital multi-meter, a solder iron, and old IDE cable and a VR ... and we are set though, if pencil is not possible.
> 
> You know what the control IC is or have a pic for me? I will post all of the mods for it.


i believe its ncp4208. i dont have any tools and with the babies being born soon i dont have the money to get them so without the money eh i'm kinda screwed.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> In the last few months I have been building up a small guide for those who wish to use closed loop coolers on their GPUs. I have managed to gather the most known pieces there along with a few less known ones, but what I really need now is peoples experiences with them. So I encourage all who wish to do so to stop by my thread and post your experiences. If you would happen to know of some solutions that has not been mentioned in the thread I would be happy to include them as well, just post a post in the thread and I will add it.
> 
> I am aware that not everyone is a big fan of the use of AIO coolers instead of an open loop, but there is people who are and I made this guide for them. I do hope you will take your time to stop by, and I'm happy to take any constructive criticism and apply it to the thread as well. The guide is for all the users after all and I want to offer the best possible help I can for those on the hunt for something other then regular air coolers.
> 
> Once again check it out here, and thank you for your time.


*you're not the first that has been more than 3 years there even official website*

voici notre site pour NVIDIA:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod

voici notre site pour ATI:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ dj - elpida will OC.. and it likes volts. Also typically runs tighter timings than the Hynix or Samsung equivalent.. which should result in stronger/more efficient scores at lower mem clocks
> 
> *as for tools/pencil mod.. I would need to see what voltage controller your PCB has, before determining if pencil mod will work or not. A digital multi-meter, a solder iron, and old IDE cable and a VR ... and we are set though, if pencil is not possible.
> 
> You know what the control IC is or have a pic for me? I will post all of the mods for it.
> 
> 
> 
> i believe its ncp4208. i dont have any tools and with the babies being born soon i dont have the money to get them so without the money eh i'm kinda screwed.
Click to expand...

*get a magnifying glass and a pencil

vmod for NCP4208 = pencil resistor connected to pin#16 ('dot' indicator on IC should be oriented in the top left for pin count)


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> *you're not the first that has been more than 3 years there even official website*
> 
> voici notre site pour NVIDIA:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod
> 
> voici notre site pour ATI:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod


Sure, but that isn't even the same thing. I follow those threads closely and I write a lot of messages in both of them. My thread introduces all the options in an orderly manner and explains how things are. It will be more of a repository then a "club" like those threads. Take a look at it if you don't believe me


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i got my 1300w from hellraiser here on ocn for $150 and he might have more. he also sold me the 780. As for the card it is stronger as it has more power but you may have reached the ceiling with that voltage. now you need better cooling to get higher.


well i dont know if i hit the ceiling but it might be all the other msi 770 would go as high as i want but this card doesnt.also it doesnt control the fan correctly all the time so there might be some worn componets sometimes with the fan on 100% the fan speed will be 34% and changing the slider doesnt always work i have to enable the fan curve a couple of times to get to work when its acting up but it run better than all the 770 i've had so maybe they capped the ceiling on this unit i got it from msi and i think it was my third unit from them their always seem to be something major wrong with everyone of them so maybe they capped this one but i dont know the fan problem, seems to be happening more often when triing to oc beyond 1.3 . i was wondering about the controller on the motherboard on my previous card when it started to go out i could smell electronics burning which is why i got the new psu but i dont know at this point


----------



## giltyler

Card Value question.
I have a 60 day old EVGA GTX 770http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2776-KR with Back plate and not sure what it is worth or where to sell since I do not have the rep to sell it here


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> Card Value question.
> I have a 60 day old EVGA GTX 770http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2776-KR with Back plate and not sure what it is worth or where to sell since I do not have the rep to sell it here


About $300


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ dj - elpida will OC.. and it likes volts. Also typically runs tighter timings than the Hynix or Samsung equivalent.. which should result in stronger/more efficient scores at lower mem clocks
> 
> *as for tools/pencil mod.. I would need to see what voltage controller your PCB has, before determining if pencil mod will work or not. A digital multi-meter, a solder iron, and old IDE cable and a VR ... and we are set though, if pencil is not possible.
> 
> You know what the control IC is or have a pic for me? I will post all of the mods for it.
> 
> 
> 
> i believe its ncp4208. i dont have any tools and with the babies being born soon i dont have the money to get them so without the money eh i'm kinda screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *get a magnifying glass and a pencil
> 
> vmod for NCP4208 = pencil resistor connected to pin#16 ('dot' indicator on IC should be oriented in the top left for pin count)
Click to expand...

am i connecting them all or just end to 16?


----------



## Typhoeus

Whats the going price for a used 4GB 770 Classy?


----------



## cmdub

so quick question as I haven't found an answer through googling / searching various places. recently finished my new build with an evga 770 and im using an antec 650w 80+ gold cert and was wondering if I need to be using the 2 pci-e cables to power it as opposed to just a single one as I currently have it as shown here 
meaning should I leave it as is or use a 6 pin on the 2nd pci-e cable on the bottom connector


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ dj - elpida will OC.. and it likes volts. Also typically runs tighter timings than the Hynix or Samsung equivalent.. which should result in stronger/more efficient scores at lower mem clocks
> 
> *as for tools/pencil mod.. I would need to see what voltage controller your PCB has, before determining if pencil mod will work or not. A digital multi-meter, a solder iron, and old IDE cable and a VR ... and we are set though, if pencil is not possible.
> 
> You know what the control IC is or have a pic for me? I will post all of the mods for it.
> 
> 
> 
> i believe its ncp4208. i dont have any tools and with the babies being born soon i dont have the money to get them so without the money eh i'm kinda screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *get a magnifying glass and a pencil
> 
> vmod for NCP4208 = pencil resistor connected to pin#16 ('dot' indicator on IC should be oriented in the top left for pin count)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> am i connecting them all or just end to 16?
Click to expand...

1. you want to visually trace pin#16 to the resistor its connected to.. you should be able to see the trace on the PCB going from the pin to the resistor

2. while the card is running.. you can pencil the resistor carefully a bit at a time, to increase voltage as you monitor it

*you will want a Digital multi-meter to confirm voltage though.. as software will NEVER read above the defined limit for your PCB (which varies with type and manufacturer.. most is default 1.21v , though for cards that allow software voltage adjustments... you should be able to read voltage reliably in software up to the allowed software limit)

ie- if you can use software to adjust up to 1.3v ... then scaling voltage beyond this range with a VR/hardmod (say 1.42v), software would not recognize the set voltage or any voltage above 1.3v. Again this varies with type of card you have.

If you have a nice pic of the NCP controller on your PCB.. post it for me and i will identify the pin on the IC and see if I can see resistor as well.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdub*
> 
> so quick question as I haven't found an answer through googling / searching various places. recently finished my new build with an evga 770 and im using an antec 650w 80+ gold cert and was wondering if I need to be using the 2 pci-e cables to power it as opposed to just a single one as I currently have it as shown here
> meaning should I leave it as is or use a 6 pin on the 2nd pci-e cable on the bottom connector


It is OK to use the PCI cable as you have, I would personally use both, as I would be OCing and the PSU you have I believe is it multi rail? will allow more head room.
I am curios why you have used your bottom PCIe slot instead of the top default PCIe @ x16


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ dj - elpida will OC.. and it likes volts. Also typically runs tighter timings than the Hynix or Samsung equivalent.. which should result in stronger/more efficient scores at lower mem clocks
> 
> *as for tools/pencil mod.. I would need to see what voltage controller your PCB has, before determining if pencil mod will work or not. A digital multi-meter, a solder iron, and old IDE cable and a VR ... and we are set though, if pencil is not possible.
> 
> You know what the control IC is or have a pic for me? I will post all of the mods for it.
> 
> 
> 
> i believe its ncp4208. i dont have any tools and with the babies being born soon i dont have the money to get them so without the money eh i'm kinda screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *get a magnifying glass and a pencil
> 
> vmod for NCP4208 = pencil resistor connected to pin#16 ('dot' indicator on IC should be oriented in the top left for pin count)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> am i connecting them all or just end to 16?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. you want to visually trace pin#16 to the resistor its connected to.. you should be able to see the trace on the PCB going from the pin to the resistor
> 2. while the card is running.. you can pencil the resistor carefully a bit at a time, to increase voltage as you monitor it
> 
> *you will want a Digital multi-meter to confirm voltage though.. as software will NEVER read above the defined limit for your PCB (which varies with type and manufacturer.. most is default 1.21v , though for cards that allow software voltage adjustments... you should be able to read voltage reliably in software up to the allowed software limit)
> 
> ie- if you can use software to adjust up to 1.3v ... then scaling voltage beyond this range with a VR/hardmod (say 1.42v), software would not recognize the set voltage or any voltage above 1.3v. Again this varies with type of card you have.
> 
> If you have a nice pic of the NCP controller on your PCB.. post it for me and i will identify the pin on the IC and see if I can see resistor as well.
Click to expand...

ok my new mobo comes today or tomorrow so i will take a pic when i pull my whole system apart to replace the mobo. Also would TIM do better than the thermal pads on the memory and MOSFET's? I could do that at the same time as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdub*
> 
> so quick question as I haven't found an answer through googling / searching various places. recently finished my new build with an evga 770 and im using an antec 650w 80+ gold cert and was wondering if I need to be using the 2 pci-e cables to power it as opposed to just a single one as I currently have it as shown here
> meaning should I leave it as is or use a 6 pin on the 2nd pci-e cable on the bottom connector


It is better for power flow if you do plan to oc but if you are planning for sli stick with the setup as it is. as it can be annoying to have 2 cables crossing cards.


----------



## Vario

Look in your power supply's manual to make sure.


----------



## CL3P20

@dj - stay with thermal pads/thermal tape for memory IC.. really only things better are individual RAM sinks.. or water block


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @dj - stay with thermal pads/thermal tape for memory IC.. really only things better are individual RAM sinks.. or water block


ok. new mobo should be here soon and i will have those pics up.


----------



## jakku

just picked up an h100 for my cpu and
a g10 and debating between a h75 and a h105 at the moment for my gpu

see what kind of numbers we gonna make after this


----------



## djthrottleboi

this guy just tried to scam me bad. i ordered my mobo and look what i get


----------



## CL3P20

ah crap man.. thats horrible to deal with for sure


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> ah crap man.. thats horrible to deal with for sure


even worse is the fact that he's trying to tell me i did it and i'm like why would i spend $219 to return the mobo? I'm really irked that he charged $219 knowing it was damaged and marked it as new other. There were many other motherboards for cheaper in better condition i could have gotten. there's a guy who posted his for $200 even and he's still using it so i know its in good condition.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> even worse is the fact that he's trying to tell me i did it and i'm like why would i spend $219 to return the mobo? I'm really irked that he charged $219 knowing it was damaged and marked it as new other. There were many other motherboards for cheaper in better condition i could have gotten. there's a guy who posted his for $200 even and he's still using it so i know its in good condition.


damn they just did you dirty bro. from here or elsewhere?


----------



## jdstock76

Anyone interested in two EVGA 770's? PM me. ;-)


----------



## Vario

Was it a forum or a private seller or eBay? Heatware feedback?
File a paypal claim?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> even worse is the fact that he's trying to tell me i did it and i'm like why would i spend $219 to return the mobo? I'm really irked that he charged $219 knowing it was damaged and marked it as new other. There were many other motherboards for cheaper in better condition i could have gotten. there's a guy who posted his for $200 even and he's still using it so i know its in good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> damn they just did you dirty bro. from here or elsewhere?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Was it a forum or a private seller or eBay? Heatware feedback?
> File a paypal claim?


it was one guy on ebay but he has a eexcellent rep well till i saw the neutral reviews. i am returning the motherboard though. He will accept the return.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ dj - elpida will OC.. and it likes volts. Also typically runs tighter timings than the Hynix or Samsung equivalent.. which should result in stronger/more efficient scores at lower mem clocks
> 
> *as for tools/pencil mod.. I would need to see what voltage controller your PCB has, before determining if pencil mod will work or not. A digital multi-meter, a solder iron, and old IDE cable and a VR ... and we are set though, if pencil is not possible.
> 
> You know what the control IC is or have a pic for me? I will post all of the mods for it.
> 
> 
> 
> i believe its ncp4208. i dont have any tools and with the babies being born soon i dont have the money to get them so without the money eh i'm kinda screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *get a magnifying glass and a pencil
> 
> vmod for NCP4208 = pencil resistor connected to pin#16 ('dot' indicator on IC should be oriented in the top left for pin count)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> am i connecting them all or just end to 16?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. you want to visually trace pin#16 to the resistor its connected to.. you should be able to see the trace on the PCB going from the pin to the resistor
> 2. while the card is running.. you can pencil the resistor carefully a bit at a time, to increase voltage as you monitor it
> 
> *you will want a Digital multi-meter to confirm voltage though.. as software will NEVER read above the defined limit for your PCB (which varies with type and manufacturer.. most is default 1.21v , though for cards that allow software voltage adjustments... you should be able to read voltage reliably in software up to the allowed software limit)
> 
> ie- if you can use software to adjust up to 1.3v ... then scaling voltage beyond this range with a VR/hardmod (say 1.42v), software would not recognize the set voltage or any voltage above 1.3v. Again this varies with type of card you have.
> 
> If you have a nice pic of the NCP controller on your PCB.. post it for me and i will identify the pin on the IC and see if I can see resistor as well.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: ncp4208 controller and backside.














though i improperly just took pics of the ncp4208. i will take more pics next week of the whole pcb. or better yet there should be a pic of the pcb floating around on the web. i will find it. if i do this instead of upgrading i can just buy a waterblock for this.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> well i dont know if i hit the ceiling but it might be all the other msi 770 would go as high as i want but this card doesnt.also it doesnt control the fan correctly all the time so there might be some worn componets sometimes with the fan on 100% the fan speed will be 34% and changing the slider doesnt always work i have to enable the fan curve a couple of times to get to work when its acting up but it run better than all the 770 i've had so maybe they capped the ceiling on this unit i got it from msi and i think it was my third unit from them their always seem to be something major wrong with everyone of them so maybe they capped this one but i dont know the fan problem, seems to be happening more often when triing to oc beyond 1.3 . i was wondering about the controller on the motherboard on my previous card when it started to go out i could smell electronics burning which is why i got the new psu but i dont know at this point


djthrottleboi

well i've been working on stripping down windows 7 so that I can check to see if im hitting the ceiling with the psu i got it to where i was benchmarking 7823 score with core clock 1346 and memory 4200+ at 1.2v without using ab softmod but as i continued to climb i still topped at 1398 and we know this crard can do more so this evga psu is running out of gas so the question is this psu able to hold 850w continuous so how do check to make sure this psu is working the way its supposed to and that its not going out


----------



## CL3P20

..stripping an OS wont help with PSU testing..

*if you want to see if PSU supply is the issue.. monitor +12v on your GPU under load.. if your drooping more than ~.2v .. I would try a different set of PCI-E power connections, or different PSU.

12v droop to the GPU will affect clock limits, as power circuitry cannot supply enough current for high speeds, if incoming supply is weak and\or fluctuating too much <- This accounts for much of the "squeal" folks complain about on GPU's as well.


----------



## twistedspace

got my 3rd 770 yesterday.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> got my 3rd 770 yesterday.


Nice.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> got my 3rd 770 yesterday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmmm.... Why not two 780's instead of 770 tri SLI ?







, those GPU's would run so damn hot it's not even funny


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> ..stripping an OS wont help with PSU testing..
> 
> *if you want to see if PSU supply is the issue.. monitor +12v on your GPU under load.. if your drooping more than ~.2v .. I would try a different set of PCI-E power connections, or different PSU.
> 
> 12v droop to the GPU will affect clock limits, as power circuitry cannot supply enough current for high speeds, if incoming supply is weak and\or fluctuating too much <- This accounts for much of the "squeal" folks complain about on GPU's as well.





Spoiler: ncp4208 controller and backside.














though i improperly just took pics of the ncp4208. i will take more pics next week of the whole pcb. or better yet there should be a pic of the pcb floating around on the web. i will find it. if i do this instead of upgrading i can just buy a waterblock for this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twistedspace*
> 
> got my 3rd 770 yesterday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... Why not two 780's instead of 770 tri SLI ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , those GPU's would run so damn hot it's not even funny
Click to expand...

indeed and the 384bit bus makes the 780's better for sli than the 770's 256bit which has to be divided among the cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> well i dont know if i hit the ceiling but it might be all the other msi 770 would go as high as i want but this card doesnt.also it doesnt control the fan correctly all the time so there might be some worn componets sometimes with the fan on 100% the fan speed will be 34% and changing the slider doesnt always work i have to enable the fan curve a couple of times to get to work when its acting up but it run better than all the 770 i've had so maybe they capped the ceiling on this unit i got it from msi and i think it was my third unit from them their always seem to be something major wrong with everyone of them so maybe they capped this one but i dont know the fan problem, seems to be happening more often when triing to oc beyond 1.3 . i was wondering about the controller on the motherboard on my previous card when it started to go out i could smell electronics burning which is why i got the new psu but i dont know at this point
> 
> 
> 
> djthrottleboi
> 
> well i've been working on stripping down windows 7 so that I can check to see if im hitting the ceiling with the psu i got it to where i was benchmarking 7823 score with core clock 1346 and memory 4200+ at 1.2v without using ab softmod but as i continued to climb i still topped at 1398 and we know this crard can do more so this evga psu is running out of gas so the question is this psu able to hold 850w continuous so how do check to make sure this psu is working the way its supposed to and that its not going out
Click to expand...

These psu's dont usually go like this . what do you have on the 12v? how many amps? Also how old is the psu in question?


----------



## Pavilion 650m

Did anyone here upgrade from a Superclocked Gtx 580? I'm wondering what the difference in power consumption is.


----------



## CL3P20

@ dj - here you go 

with the IC oriented as the label reads.. you should be looking at the 4rth pin along the bottom side of the IC, starting from the left side counting to the right

*measure resistance to ground at this pin

*trace the pin (visually or with DMM) to its connected resistor

*verify resistor measures the same resistance to ground, as FB pin #16

*verify other side of resistor is connected to ground (by 0.0ohm resistance or continuity)

if you have done the above.. you have a good point for either solder or pencil mod


----------



## twistedspace

i had two 660s. then i sold those and got a 770 i got another 770 then another one. ill eventually sell them and get something higher


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ dj - here you go
> 
> with the IC oriented as the label reads.. you should be looking at the 4rth pin along the bottom side of the IC, starting from the left side counting to the right
> 
> *measure resistance to ground at this pin
> *trace the pin (visually or with DMM) to its connected resistor
> *verify resistor measures the same resistance to ground, as FB pin #16
> *verify other side of resistor is connected to ground (by 0.0ohm resistance or continuity)
> 
> if you have done the above.. you have a good point for either solder or pencil mod


thanks as i couldn't find this exact page without pooping up a ton of amd card controllers and being confused. now the only side is i need a multimeter and that bytes cause babies are breaking me and they aint even here yet.


----------



## CL3P20

i know you got friends.. borrow one







..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> i know you got friends.. borrow one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


I do have one that soldersthings maybe he has one.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> These psu's dont usually go like this . what do you have on the 12v? how many amps? Also how old is the psu in question?


i dont know how to test this psu but the age of this psu is brand spanking new , and my other psu ocz mod eztreme pro 600w gives a ceiling of 1411
but on this evga G2 1411 core clock will cause a reboot


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> i dont know how to test this psu but the age of this psu is brand spanking new , and my other psu ocz mod eztreme pro 600w gives a ceiling of 1411
> but on this evga G2 1411 core clock will cause a reboot


ok this psu starts out at 12.140 then it drops to 12.049 then if i let run for about 30secs it will drop to 11.966 for asec then back to 12.049 then back to 11.966 it just goes back and forth between them underload


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> i dont know how to test this psu but the age of this psu is brand spanking new , and my other psu ocz mod eztreme pro 600w gives a ceiling of 1411
> but on this evga G2 1411 core clock will cause a reboot
> 
> 
> 
> ok this psu starts out at 12.140 then it drops to 12.049 then if i let run for about 30secs it will drop to 11.966 for asec then back to 12.049 then back to 11.966 it just goes back and forth between them underload
Click to expand...

that is the normal ripple yet its a little looser than this series usually goes as it usually runs tighter than that.. I think it may be the amps on the 12 is not enough. maybe rma but i really think that what you have is enough so there's really nothing to fix.


----------



## CL3P20

if the PSU is multi rail.. try a different set of PCI-E connections.. the droop could be from other 12v components on the same rail

*as well.. not all rails are created equal.. you could be on the 'runt'


----------



## Pavilion 650m

Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> Thanks for answering my question.


the lack of response indicated.. a "no"

..simple search turned up this..GTX770 on left.. GTX580 on the right

Quote:


> Significantly higher clock speed1,046 MHzvs810 MHzAround 30% higher clock speedMuch better 3DMark06 score29,690vs6,065Around 5x better 3DMark06 scoreSignificantly better 3DMark vantage texture fill score109.5vs45.6Around 2.5x better 3DMark vantage texture fill scoreSignificantly higher effective memory clock speed7,012 MHzvs4,032 MHzAround 75% higher effective memory clock speedBetter 3DMark vantage graphics score36,150vs24,202.5Around 50% better 3DMark vantage graphics scoreMuch more energy-efficient load power consumption*246W**vs**405W**Around 40% more energy-efficient load power consumption*Better passmark score6,206vs4,973Around 25% better passmark scoreSignificantly higher texture rate134 GTexel/svs51.8 GTexel/sMore than 2.5x higher texture rateBetter floating-point performance3,213 GFLOPSvs1,659 GFLOPSAround 95% better floating-point performanceSignificantly more energy-efficient idle power consumption*109W**vs**132W**More than 15% more energy-efficient idle power consumption*Much higher memory clock speed1,753 MHzvs1,008 MHzAround 75% higher memory clock speedSignificantly quieter load noise level46.7 dBvs52.5 dBMore than 10% quieter load noise levelMore memory2,048 MBvs1,536 MBAround 35% more memorySignificantly quieter idle noise level38.2 dBvs40.9 dBMore than 5% quieter idle noise levelMore shading units1,536vs512Three times as many shading unitsSignificantly better civilization 5 texture decomposition (2013) score395vs294Around 35% better civilization 5 texture decomposition (2013) scoreMore texture mapping units128vs64Twice as many texture mapping unitsSlightly higher memory bandwidth224 GB/svs193.5 GB/sMore than 15% higher memory bandwidthHigher pixel rate33.5 GPixel/svs25.9 GPixel/sAround 30% higher pixel rateSignificantly higher battlefield 3 framerate126.2 fpsvs74.8 fpsAround 70% higher battlefield 3 framerateSignificantly higher far cry 3 framerate50.4 fpsvs34.2 fpsMore than 45% higher far cry 3 framerateBetter passmark direct compute score3,096vs1,890Around 65% better passmark direct compute scoreHigher crysis: warhead framerate57 fpsvs44.7 fpsAround 30% higher crysis: warhead framerate


Source


----------



## Pavilion 650m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> the lack of response indicated.. a "no"
> 
> ..simple search turned up this..GTX770 on left.. GTX580 on the right
> 
> Source


ily. I tend to be ignored.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is the normal ripple yet its a little looser than this series usually goes as it usually runs tighter than that.. I think it may be the amps on the 12 is not enough. maybe rma but i really think that what you have is enough so there's really nothing to fix.


well evga said that my vcore voltage needs to be raised to raise the ceiling i'm not sure if its possible or if its a good idea or not gpuz shows the vddc at what ever volage i set it to


----------



## Richaye

Got my RMA from EVGA and got a 770


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is the normal ripple yet its a little looser than this series usually goes as it usually runs tighter than that.. I think it may be the amps on the 12 is not enough. maybe rma but i really think that what you have is enough so there's really nothing to fix.
> 
> 
> 
> well evga said that my vcore voltage needs to be raised to raise the ceiling i'm not sure if its possible or if its a good idea or not gpuz shows the vddc at what ever volage i set it to
Click to expand...

eh i mentioned that when you get better cooling you can mod afterburner to run 1.4 or so.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> Did anyone here upgrade from a Superclocked Gtx 580? I'm wondering what the difference in power consumption is.


I had some GTX 580 MSI lightning editions I cooked both of them so long story I got my Asus GTX 770 DCii as RMA replacements.

Huge difference in performance gain but most importantly significantly less heat generated I now actually need to turn on my heater to warm the room, I used to Fold instead of switching on the heater, true story


----------



## Vixo90

So after I flashed my BIOS I can use same MHz on core clock as before, with 0.006 less voltage. The memory clock seem to get way more stable than with stock BIOS tho - can have it on +402 in Afterburner instead of +355! So almost 50 MHz increase.

Just got one thing I've been thinking of;

"Default power target is 100% 300W to 150% slide 450W"

With stock BIOS 100% equals around 150-200w I've heard.

Should I max this out in Afterburner after my flash, slider to 150% (450w) or keep on 100%?

What difference will it make?

I checked in GPU-Z, the "Power Consumption" sensor...when gaming my value never go above 85% (says: '85% TDP' max!) This means my card uses around 275w while gaming, or? So having the slider on 150% is useless? Will it generate more heat to the card?


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh i mentioned that when you get better cooling you can mod afterburner to run 1.4 or so.


well on all the other msi 770 cards i ended up going thru this is the only one with a ceiling , on all the others i took them beyond 1.3 and they would clock accordingly except this one oh well







thanks for your help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> So after I flashed my BIOS I can use same MHz on core clock as before, with 0.006 less voltage. The memory clock seem to get way more stable than with stock BIOS tho - can have it on +402 in Afterburner instead of +355! So almost 50 MHz increase.
> 
> Just got one thing I've been thinking of;
> 
> "Default power target is 100% 300W to 150% slide 450W"
> 
> With stock BIOS 100% equals around 150-200w I've heard.
> 
> Should I max this out in Afterburner after my flash, slider to 150% (450w) or keep on 100%?
> 
> What difference will it make?
> 
> I checked in GPU-Z, the "Power Consumption" sensor...when gaming my value never go above 85% (says: '85% TDP' max!) This means my card uses around 275w while gaming, or? So having the slider on 150% is useless? Will it generate more heat to the card?


did you create the bios? I'm not sure what the true specs are the bios is without knowing the creator but more power equals more stability If it truly uses the stability. it sounds as if the card is using more than enough power if it doesn't use more than 80% so there is no point in increasing it in your case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh i mentioned that when you get better cooling you can mod afterburner to run 1.4 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> well on all the other msi 770 cards i ended up going thru this is the only one with a ceiling , on all the others i took them beyond 1.3 and they would clock accordingly except this one oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your help
Click to expand...

we tried though and thats what this is all about. You can only try.


----------



## marcgarcia322

djthrottleboi,

well you created the bios that goes to 1398core at 350w and that is the sweet spot for this unit at 1.2v 1333core clock
all day . 1346core unstable . but i did make a bios for 300w and it almost ran as good as yours 1.2v 1333core and
1.3v 1385core the score 7977 firestrike and yours 1385-1398core 8008-8032 these are totally awesome scores
GREAT JOB!! man thank you and your right who cares if it has a low ceiling with scores like that on a single card
on air i should be and are good with it thanks again


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> djthrottleboi,
> 
> well you created the bios that goes to 1398core at 350w and that is the sweet spot for this unit at 1.2v 1333core clock
> all day . 1346core unstable . but i did make a bios for 300w and it almost ran as good as yours 1.2v 1333core and
> 1.3v 1385core the score 7977 firestrike and yours 1385-1398core 8008-8032 these are totally awesome scores
> GREAT JOB!! man thank you and your right who cares if it has a low ceiling with scores like that on a single card
> on air i should be and are good with it thanks again


no problem and i have so many bios's here i no longer know who's bios i mod.


----------



## jdstock76

Is it common for 2 ACX in SLI to run 20 deg different from each other?

When I had the standard cooler they both ran between 50-60 deg. Now one runs 70-80 and the other is still around 50-60.

I will swap the cards tomorrow to see if the same thing happens. Just looking for some ideas.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Is it common for 2 ACX in SLI to run 20 deg different from each other?
> 
> When I had the standard cooler they both ran between 50-60 deg. Now one runs 70-80 and the other is still around 50-60.
> 
> I will swap the cards tomorrow to see if the same thing happens. Just looking for some ideas.


depends on the setup but a custom fan profile can cure that for the most part. reference coolers push the hot air out of the case at the end of the card. ACX coolers however blow the hot air off the card and into the case. so the top card will run hotter.


----------



## marcgarcia322

sli configurations on air usually run a little hotter the card with video cable connected is usually the hotter of the two so if your case has side-front-rear top fans

on my thor v2 the lower fans intake and the top fan exhausts this drastically lowered my temps but if your case doesnt have a top fan to exhaust or any fans at all you need to create intake air flow (outside air) and exhaust air flow (exhausting the hot air inside the case) so temps don't keep rising, just drawing fresh air in may not be enough to cool
it takes both to create an air current to cool well . hope this helps


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Is it common for 2 ACX in SLI to run 20 deg different from each other?
> 
> When I had the standard cooler they both ran between 50-60 deg. Now one runs 70-80 and the other is still around 50-60.
> 
> I will swap the cards tomorrow to see if the same thing happens. Just looking for some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> depends on the setup but a custom fan profile can cure that for the most part. reference coolers push the hot air out of the case at the end of the card. ACX coolers however blow the hot air off the card and into the case. so the top card will run hotter.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> sli configurations on air usually run a little hotter the card with video cable connected is usually the hotter of the two so if your case has side-front-rear top fans
> 
> on my thor v2 the lower fans intake and the top fan exhausts this drastically lowered my temps but if your case doesnt have a top fan to exhaust or any fans at all you need to create intake air flow (outside air) and exhaust air flow (exhausting the hot air inside the case) so temps don't keep rising, just drawing fresh air in may not be enough to cool
> it takes both to create an air current to cool well . hope this helps


I didn't think to do a custom fan profile. I'll work on that.

I actually have the Thor as well. Great case. I guess I could add more fans. Thx for the advise guys. Gives me something to work on today. Haha


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Is it common for 2 ACX in SLI to run 20 deg different from each other?
> 
> When I had the standard cooler they both ran between 50-60 deg. Now one runs 70-80 and the other is still around 50-60.
> 
> I will swap the cards tomorrow to see if the same thing happens. Just looking for some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> depends on the setup but a custom fan profile can cure that for the most part. reference coolers push the hot air out of the case at the end of the card. ACX coolers however blow the hot air off the card and into the case. so the top card will run hotter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> sli configurations on air usually run a little hotter the card with video cable connected is usually the hotter of the two so if your case has side-front-rear top fans
> 
> on my thor v2 the lower fans intake and the top fan exhausts this drastically lowered my temps but if your case doesnt have a top fan to exhaust or any fans at all you need to create intake air flow (outside air) and exhaust air flow (exhausting the hot air inside the case) so temps don't keep rising, just drawing fresh air in may not be enough to cool
> it takes both to create an air current to cool well . hope this helps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think to do a custom fan profile. I'll work on that.
> 
> I actually have the Thor as well. Great case. I guess I could add more fans. Thx for the advise guys. Gives me something to work on today. Haha
Click to expand...

no problem.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Buy a 770 or wait for 800 series?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> Buy a 770 or wait for 800 series?


unless you can go 780 wait for 800 -series. Unless you find a irresistable 770 deal. i got mine for $240 at the time and then ending up selling to go 780.


----------



## CL3P20

EVGA GTX770 SC\ACX

efficiency testing on stock cooling.. CPU on hot water

GPU has 450W Power Target BIOS, reduced boost table &

OCP mods + GPUv mod : 1.29-1.31v real

1334c/1840m

8182 - Firestrike



1840mhz is max for mem on stock volts ( 1.63 - 1.62 ), core is stable through Heaven DX11 @ 1306mhz at same voltage and cooling

http://hwbot.org/submission/2565161_

Should rock on LN.. core is higher leakage ASIC Q ~76%


----------



## 66racer

So I got BF hardline acess and put it on ultra with 32p my numbers seem to be averages in the 82-90fps range with mins in the 58-65fps on a single 770 @ 1424mhz/7400mhz. Just dont know how they plan on asking $60 just because its cops n robbers but wanted to share the 770 performance.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> EVGA GTX770 SC\ACX
> 
> efficiency testing on stock cooling.. CPU on hot water
> GPU has 450W Power Target BIOS, reduced boost table &
> OCP mods + GPUv mod : 1.29-1.31v real
> 
> 1334c/1840m
> 
> 8182 - Firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> 1840mhz is max for mem on stock volts ( 1.63 - 1.62 ), core is stable through Heaven DX11 @ 1306mhz at same voltage and cooling
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2565161_
> 
> Should rock on LN.. core is higher leakage ASIC Q ~76%


ok how do you get such high physX i am unable to pass 7600ish which water setup do you use and how many radiators and what are your temps when benching impressive score but your graphics score seems abit low because for my unit to hit 8000+ my graphics score is like 9720 or more but yours is 9226 but your physX score 12872


----------



## dredeziel1

Gonna be honest with you guys. I really havent been into overclocking GPUs but Im willing to learn...Here are my results on Skydiver http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2134960 and Firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2284505..Could use some help on higher scores..Keep in mind im using SLi configs...thx in advance..


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> EVGA GTX770 SC\ACX
> 
> efficiency testing on stock cooling.. CPU on hot water
> GPU has 450W Power Target BIOS, reduced boost table &
> OCP mods + GPUv mod : 1.29-1.31v real
> 
> 1334c/1840m
> 
> 8182 - Firestrike
> 
> 
> 1840mhz is max for mem on stock volts ( 1.63 - 1.62 ), core is stable through Heaven DX11 @ 1306mhz at same voltage and cooling
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2565161_
> 
> Should rock on LN.. core is higher leakage ASIC Q ~76%
> 
> 
> 
> ok how do you get such high physX i am unable to pass 7600ish which water setup do you use and how many radiators and what are your temps when benching impressive score but your graphics score seems abit low because for my unit to hit 8000+ my graphics score is like 9720 or more but yours is 9226 but your physX score 12872
Click to expand...

*Physx scores are from RAM tweaking and latency - notice I posted the timing configurator from ASRock? Tertiary timings will boost or break your Physx score..the most

*I also have RTL's manually set for extra boost

*CPU cooler is Corsair H100i .. ambient while benching this morning was ~76F ..otherwise I would have run 4.82ghz


----------



## marcgarcia322

CL3P20

well this is the best i can do on catzilla whats your best with one card i'm on air and this card sometimes doesn't cool right so this is as far as i can take it


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> 
> 
> CL3P20
> 
> well this is the best i can do on catzilla whats your best with one card i'm on air and this card sometimes doesn't cool right so this is as far as i can take it


what CPU you running? My Catzilla scores are with IB


----------



## marcgarcia322

my cpu is an intel core i5 3570k ram tridentX 2400mhz 8gb . the cpu is overclocked through turbo to 4.0 but it will oc to 4.3 with ease but i dont push it but to day i did to see if the physX would increase and at 4.3 physX was 8200ish but but the graphics score fell to 9525 it was easier to hit 8045ish on 3dmark but no higher with lower clocks but on the same clocks it would crash and the heat started to runaway a bit on the card so i changed it back to 4.0. what does IB mean


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> EVGA GTX770 SC\ACX
> 
> efficiency testing on stock cooling.. CPU on hot water
> GPU has 450W Power Target BIOS, reduced boost table &
> OCP mods + GPUv mod : 1.29-1.31v real
> 
> 1334c/1840m
> 
> 8182 - Firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> 1840mhz is max for mem on stock volts ( 1.63 - 1.62 ), core is stable through Heaven DX11 @ 1306mhz at same voltage and cooling
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2565161_
> 
> Should rock on LN.. core is higher leakage ASIC Q ~76%


your bios is good lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> my cpu is an intel core i5 3570k ram tridentX 2400mhz 8gb . the cpu is overclocked through turbo to 4.0 but it will oc to 4.3 with ease but i dont push it but to day i did to see if the physX would increase and at 4.3 physX was 8200ish but but the graphics score fell to 9525 it was easier to hit 8045ish on 3dmark but no higher with lower clocks but on the same clocks it would crash and the heat started to runaway a bit on the card so i changed it back to 4.0. what does IB mean


Ivy Bridge Cpu.


----------



## CL3P20

My efficiency for Catzilla is getting better.. but still off.



GPU is stable on air at 1345mhz with 1.315v through 720p, Firestrike and Extreme...

1.92vDIMM for 3D stable on my Doms at these sub-timings



side note..LOD on Catzilla and Firestrike is ridiculous looking


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your bios is good lol.
> Ivy Bridge Cpu.


hey i know you did a great job i was responding to CL3P20 question but not because of the bios it runs like a champ


----------



## marcgarcia322

here is my firestrike extreme score 

even though im on air my score doesn't seem that far from yours i take it you more room thank you for sharing your scores


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your bios is good lol.
> Ivy Bridge Cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> hey i know you did a great job i was responding to CL3P20 question but not because of the bios it runs like a champ
Click to expand...

i was responding to CL3P20 as well as he is getting all the power he needs.I also answered your question what is IB?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> here is my firestrike extreme score
> 
> even though im on air my score doesn't seem that far from yours i take it you more room thank you for sharing your scores


Your score is very good mostly due to your mem clock. Since FS is GPU test, Physx test isnt weighted that much for final score.. as you can see your about 100points higher on the GPU tests.. and Im nearly 5k on top of your Physx score.. yet only 7points higher in final score.

*Catzilla also loves fast GPU memory.

**forgot to mention - first version of 3D mark scores higher on Physx than final release.. which scores higher for GPU


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> here is my firestrike extreme score
> 
> 
> even though im on air my score doesn't seem that far from yours i take it you more room thank you for sharing your scores
> 
> 
> 
> Your score is very good mostly due to your mem clock. Since FS is GPU test, Physx test isnt weighted that much for final score.. as you can see your about 100points higher on the GPU tests.. and Im nearly 5k on top of your Physx score.. yet only 7points higher in final score.
> 
> *Catzilla also loves fast GPU memory.
> 
> **forgot to mention - first version of 3D mark scores higher on Physx than final release.. which scores higher for GPU
Click to expand...

Also note that unigines valley is a really good bench that will stress your memory and it will reveal all.


----------



## CL3P20

yessirr

tad lower voltage than my FS runs..due too infernal temps on air

X2563.57 GPU @ 1.29v/1.62v, 1316mhz core / 1840mhz mem



B5990.54 GPU @ 1.29v/1.62, 1306mhz core / 1840mhz mem



*DX9 is a killer on this GPU.. have yet to test efficiency on DX9 with other drivers, but higher frame rates make it harder to run on core, vs. DX10/11


----------



## jdstock76

So after switching my GPUs around I think I have a bad card. One still gets 20 deg hotter and now throttles at idle and doesn't max out under load. Can't figure it out and can't explain it. Think I'm ditching the ACX cooled ones for my 2770's.


----------



## marcgarcia322

CL3P20
heaven creates to much heat to get a good score but valley ran pretty good


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> CL3P20
> heaven creates to much heat to get a good score but valley ran pretty good


*agreed.. and nice score btw. Will be a bit for me before I bench 770 again, as ive hit stable limits on air.. so next session will be cold. As well, I have 7x ATI cards in front of me, ive been remodding for the past few days. Got my work cut out for me..


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *agreed.. and nice score btw. Will be a bit for me before I bench 770 again, as ive hit stable limits on air.. so next session will be cold. As well, I have 7x ATI cards in front of me, ive been remodding for the past few days. Got my work cut out for me..


is there anything wrong with this benchmark i decided to try for a better score . during the other benchmark it throttled on the last test so i lowered the core and got this but my temp sky rocketed on the last test so i went to the esc button to stop the test and i thought that i had stopped it before the end of the test but when i got back to the desktop it gave a score. my question is, is this a valid score


----------



## CL3P20

no. Raymarch test is bugged..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Tried the new 3dmark bench? Pretty easy to run...


http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2165346


http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2165292


----------



## hbk710

I know i can still improve the overclock but thought i would share my scores.


----------



## oDizz82

If anyone is interested, here's my avg. fps in the Metro Last Light benchmark with (2) Asus 770's in SLI running at 2560 x 1440p on MAX settings.
By far the most demanding game I've come across. Have to turn the settings down quite a bit just to play with decent frame rate.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Any of you guys have problems with overclocking after the newest beta driver? Asus gpu tweak shows 0000 for gpu clock, and the gpu usage doesn't move. I'm also freezing in games which is I think due to the overclock I have set in msi afterburner.

I have a Dcu2 770


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hmmm... Try re-installing the driver, i have no problems with it and Overclocking ATM, I just did a 1450Mhz run few hours ago. I haven't tested games yet, but it seems to be stable on my end.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmmm... Try re-installing the driver, i have no problems with it and Overclocking ATM, I just did a 1450Mhz run few hours ago. I haven't tested games yet, but it seems to be stable on my end.


Just did that, and I even updated GPU tweak, but I can only get a clock of 1167, when im use to 1306. The same thing is happening even with the reinstalled driver and updated software


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmmm... Try re-installing the driver, i have no problems with it and Overclocking ATM, I just did a 1450Mhz run few hours ago. I haven't tested games yet, but it seems to be stable on my end.
> 
> 
> 
> Just did that, and I even updated GPU tweak, but I can only get a clock of 1167, when im use to 1306. The same thing is happening even with the reinstalled driver and updated software
Click to expand...

Have you tried over OC'in softwares? Maybe MSI AB?


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Have you tried over OC'in softwares? Maybe MSI AB?


Yes, and msi ab seems to cause a freeze, when I put the offset at the same settings as Gpu tweak.


----------



## snoball

Anyone care to explain what the "Power" graph means in MSI AB because I never cross over the ~60% threshhold but the GPU is running at 100% use.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Anyone care to explain what the "Power" graph means in MSI AB because I never cross over the ~60% threshhold but the GPU is running at 100% use.


Its basically how many watts the card is consuming in a percentage of the max your card supports. Each card also consumes a different amount. I cant recall off the top of my head right now but think the max allowed stock is around 325 watts or so.


----------



## usagaming0

I am now officially a part of the GTX 770 Owners Club, comingfrom GTX 460 SLI <-- it was the elite option at the time lol.

Can a 770 handle 3 monitors for Bf4? or Mmo type games?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usagaming0*
> 
> I am now officially a part of the GTX 770 Owners Club, comingfrom GTX 460 SLI <-- it was the elite option at the time lol.
> 
> Can a 770 handle 3 monitors for Bf4? or Mmo type games?


It depends on what you deem playable, and what settings you are willing to play at, and also how OC'ed your 770 is. BF4 is pretty intensive, but MMO games might be easier to run on multiple monitors


----------



## MiamiMuscleBoy

Sky, I have a question , on the bios you have in the lists it says voltages unlocked 1.21 does that mean its unlocked and we can go Past that?? because mine on afterburner just goes to 1.21 and also the rbby thing dosent work and I checkd my Volt regulator number and its on the list of the ones that should work . can you tell me what im doing wrong ,,, I cant get 1306 before crashing ... also the bioses with the 'B" in them vs the ones with the "C" in them result in 5 fps more in furmark with the B's and the C's stay on 52ish , B's run in the 56 range and SMOOTH,, however in warcaft the older bioses (B) result in display driver stopped and recovered assuming that the earlier bioses were unstable, ive tried multiples brand wise although I have a n770 msi TF with and aisc of 84.7


----------



## jakku

Last snap of the 770 lightnings beauty till it says bye bye to only air cooling, and jumps in the deep end.

pictures will be up when all installed


----------



## benjamen50

Going over 1.212v requires the afterburner soft mod. The flash of custom bios only allows it to go up to 1.212v.


----------



## xxRemnantxx

is it the same vmod for reference 780ti and titan on the galaxy windforce card?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxRemnantxx*
> 
> is it the same vmod for reference 780ti and titan on the galaxy windforce card?


Yes.


----------



## KingCry

So I've been looking at trying to figure out how I can push out of my GTX 770 (Nvidia OEM) and quite honestly I've been trying to look around to see what I could do as far as a custom BIOS for a higher TDP because I tried to flash my GTX 770 to an EVGA GTX 770 Superclocked 2GB and that failed horribly and I managed to rescue it with cheap video card. But any tips help or anything to try to get more out of it?I know there is more head room available for it I just need some sort of guidance.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been looking at trying to figure out how I can push out of my GTX 770 (Nvidia OEM) and quite honestly I've been trying to look around to see what I could do as far as a custom BIOS for a higher TDP because I tried to flash my GTX 770 to an EVGA GTX 770 Superclocked 2GB and that failed horribly and I managed to rescue it with cheap video card. But any tips help or anything to try to get more out of it?I know there is more head room available for it I just need some sort of guidance.


which brand and model do you have and try looking here and for a modded bios you need your original bios to be modded for best results i think ,if you post it here i'm sure someone will help you

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> which brand and model do you have and try looking here and for a modded bios you need your original bios to be modded for best results i think ,if you post it here i'm sure someone will help you
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19


Model and Brand is a Nvidia GTX 770 its an OEM card


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Model and Brand is a Nvidia GTX 770 its an OEM card


ok i'm not sure on that one but i'm sure if you compress your original bios into a zip file and post it someone will mod it for you. now what are you triing to acheive with your card


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> ok i'm not sure on that one but i'm sure if you compress your original bios into a zip file and post it someone will mod it for you. now what are you triing to acheive with your card


I'm trying to get the TDP changed for it the stock TDP I feel is to low for what I want to push the card to


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I'm trying to get the TDP changed for it the stock TDP I feel is to low for what I want to push the card to


Like @marcgarcia322 mentioned, if you post a zipped version of your BIOS here in the thread someone (more than likely it would be the "mad genius" @djthrottleboi) will modify it. Higher TDP (i think his standard mod is either increasing it an extra 100W or doubling it, can't fully remember), higher voltage allowances on some cards, and he does a number of other tweaks too. it also helps him if you state exactly what card you have, because not all cards will utilize the same components (voltage controllers being different on some cards, as an example)

Also, when you go to install a customized BIOS please backup your current BIOS just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Saint555

Hey all! Need some help with the bios posted on the first page. I used 'Gigabyte.GTX770.GV-N770OC-2GD' rom for my Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC HDMI DP 2xDVI 2GB -card.

Looking at GPU-Z and the values seems correct. 1150 on the core etc.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















When benching the voltage never goes over 1.137V. +60 on the core, crashes during Firestrike. Is this really the right bios for my card?


----------



## KingCry

GK104originalBIOS.zip 125k .zip file



That should be everything.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'll be getting a GTX770 Jetstream (Palit) soon from a buddy of mine.
He upgraded to a 290X and gave me the card for a very very low price to play around with









So, I know it has the NCP420x controller so voltage should be unlockable in MSI AB right?
I haven't used a GTX770 / GTX680 ever since I ditched my GTX680 Lightning lol.

How much abuse in terms of voltage can a Jetstream take?

The jetstream cooling seems to cool VRM's very well judging by this shot (Credits go to TechPowerUp for the images).


Not sure if the black baseplate is soldered to the main heatsink or not. It *is* on the GTX780 Jetstreams but that baseplate is totally different. If it is VRM / VRAM cooling capacity will be very very good.

It also seems to have 8 phases so it should handle a large boost in power consumption / voltage pretty well right?


Oh well, he's bringing it over tomorrow evening and we'll see what the thing can do.
I'm curious if i'll see 1400Mhz 3D again like my Lightning 680 would do...

It does have some insane VRAM btw.. Most review samples seem to do over 2000Mhz on the 1750Mhz Samsungs..


----------



## Eze2kiel

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c58fv/














127 MHz? ***?!
I don't know


----------



## nicola1283

hi all , my name's is nicola and i'm italian, excuse me for my bad english








i have a problem i would overvolt my gigabyte gtx 770 oc 2 GB at 1,3 V is it possible? anyone can i help me?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint555*
> 
> Hey all! Need some help with the bios posted on the first page. I used 'Gigabyte.GTX770.GV-N770OC-2GD' rom for my Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC HDMI DP 2xDVI 2GB -card.
> 
> Looking at GPU-Z and the values seems correct. 1150 on the core etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When benching the voltage never goes over 1.137V. +60 on the core, crashes during Firestrike. Is this really the right bios for my card?


It depends as each card has different version but same name. For instance the gtx 780's have A1 cards and B1 cards which are optimized differently. It is always better to get your own bio modded and use your own.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> GK104originalBIOS.zip 125k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> That should be everything.


 kingcry.zip 251k .zip file
that should do the trick.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c58fv/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 127 MHz? ***?!
> I don't know


how are you cooling your VRM's? a partial block is worthless if you aren't cooling the vrm's and passive cooling is never enough. So make sure to throw a fan on there and even ziptie it if necessary. you can cook yourself out of a card also rendering buying a gpu block worthless. It may be damaged but the only way you can find out is to set everything to stock. Shut down remove the card and wait a good 2 minutes and see if it resets. I dont think it is damage because it shows your clocks that are active but you can never know so you want to see what clocks it runs at stock no oc. If it runs the stock clocks and not that 127 then try installing your drivers using a clean install under the custom install option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicola1283*
> 
> hi all , my name's is nicola and i'm italian, excuse me for my bad english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a problem i would overvolt my gigabyte gtx 770 oc 2 GB at 1,3 V is it possible? anyone can i help me?


I have a gigabyte and we gigabyte users have much to be disappointed about. The mod only eworks on some gigabyte cards but you wont know until you try. You will need to use

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4208_Detection=3:20h

or

[settings]

VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4208_Detection=4:20h

if the default vddc_ncp4206 doesn't work. the problem is that 4208 controller doesn't respond to software half the time. So if you cant get the 4208 command to work then it probably wont work. their however is a slight possibility that the 4206 will work though so try em all as its harmless.


----------



## nicola1283

thanks djthrottleboi, but tath word where are? in msi afterburner config file?


----------



## Eze2kiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how are you cooling your VRM's? a partial block is worthless if you aren't cooling the vrm's and passive cooling is never enough. So make sure to throw a fan on there and even ziptie it if necessary. you can cook yourself out of a card also rendering buying a gpu block worthless. It may be damaged but the only way you can find out is to set everything to stock. Shut down remove the card and wait a good 2 minutes and see if it resets. I dont think it is damage because it shows your clocks that are active but you can never know so you want to see what clocks it runs at stock no oc. If it runs the stock clocks and not that 127 then try installing your drivers using a clean install under the custom install option.


The RAM and VRM cooling with passive cooling that brings the card

The problem I think is because when I try to save the modified BIOS.

4350MHz, automatically returns to 127, that is, the memory operation in this case would be to 254MHz.
The strange thing is that when the test shot Benchmarking I kicks better than having it in stock


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicola1283*
> 
> thanks djthrottleboi, but tath word where are? in msi afterburner config file?


follow these instructions on this page and you will see under this spoiler [Volt Mod 1.3v + LLC disable ( Load Line Calibration ) on windows load smile.gif
Volt Mod guide rewrite by Occamrazor: Spoiler! (Click to hide)] the instructions just remember you may have to insert ncp4208


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'll be getting a GTX770 Jetstream (Palit) soon from a buddy of mine.
> He upgraded to a 290X and gave me the card for a very very low price to play around with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I know it has the NCP420x controller so voltage should be unlockable in MSI AB right?
> I haven't used a GTX770 / GTX680 ever since I ditched my GTX680 Lightning lol.
> 
> How much abuse in terms of voltage can a Jetstream take?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Blablabla..
> 
> 
> 
> The jetstream cooling seems to cool VRM's very well judging by this shot (Credits go to TechPowerUp for the images).
> 
> 
> Not sure if the black baseplate is soldered to the main heatsink or not. It *is* on the GTX780 Jetstreams but that baseplate is totally different. If it is VRM / VRAM cooling capacity will be very very good.
> 
> It also seems to have 8 phases so it should handle a large boost in power consumption / voltage pretty well right?
> 
> 
> Oh well, he's bringing it over tomorrow evening and we'll see what the thing can do.
> I'm curious if i'll see 1400Mhz 3D again like my Lightning 680 would do...
> 
> It does have some insane VRAM btw.. Most review samples seem to do over 2000Mhz on the 1750Mhz Samsungs..


I got the card right now, was a bit impatient. Was supposed to be tomorrow evening but holland is playing their last pool match then so i gotta watch it







Jumped in my car and drove over to his place to grab it









Seems to be a very good card. Right now running 1.30v (~1.26v load) with the NCP4206 4:20h command even though it's a 4208 controller.
Core at 1346Mhz, RAM at stock, still not a single artifact in any benchmark I run. (Valley, 3dmark 11, 3dmark 2013 fire strike, crysis 3 ingame bench..)
Pushing on. Might even get to see that 1400Mhz I was hoping for after all









EDIT: Ok, no. I bumped boost clocks to 1398Mhz (Custom BIOS btw I build myself with custom power limit, stays under 80% even with 1.30v) and it ran promising without arti's for the first 4-5 scenes of Valley, but hard locked the bench in scene 6









Went back a tad to 1372Mhz boost and added +500 to the memory making it 2000Mhz and i'll see if she can at least run that. Seems like it as we have reached scene 8 in the meanwhile. Also, temps are stable at 67-68c @ 75% fanspeed. Actually decently quiet then compared to my Tri-X 290X main card lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'll be getting a GTX770 Jetstream (Palit) soon from a buddy of mine.
> He upgraded to a 290X and gave me the card for a very very low price to play around with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I know it has the NCP420x controller so voltage should be unlockable in MSI AB right?
> I haven't used a GTX770 / GTX680 ever since I ditched my GTX680 Lightning lol.
> 
> How much abuse in terms of voltage can a Jetstream take?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Blablabla..
> 
> 
> 
> The jetstream cooling seems to cool VRM's very well judging by this shot (Credits go to TechPowerUp for the images).
> 
> 
> Not sure if the black baseplate is soldered to the main heatsink or not. It *is* on the GTX780 Jetstreams but that baseplate is totally different. If it is VRM / VRAM cooling capacity will be very very good.
> 
> It also seems to have 8 phases so it should handle a large boost in power consumption / voltage pretty well right?
> 
> 
> Oh well, he's bringing it over tomorrow evening and we'll see what the thing can do.
> I'm curious if i'll see 1400Mhz 3D again like my Lightning 680 would do...
> 
> It does have some insane VRAM btw.. Most review samples seem to do over 2000Mhz on the 1750Mhz Samsungs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the card right now, was a bit impatient. Was supposed to be tomorrow evening but holland is playing their last pool match then so i gotta watch it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumped in my car and drove over to his place to grab it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a very good card. Right now running 1.30v (~1.26v load) with the NCP4206 4:20h command even though it's a 4208 controller.
> Core at 1346Mhz, RAM at stock, still not a single artifact in any benchmark I run. (Valley, 3dmark 11, 3dmark 2013 fire strike, crysis 3 ingame bench..)
> Pushing on. Might even get to see that 1400Mhz I was hoping for after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok, no. I bumped boost clocks to 1398Mhz (Custom BIOS btw I build myself with custom power limit, stays under 80% even with 1.30v) and it ran promising without arti's for the first 4-5 scenes of Valley, but hard locked the bench in scene 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went back a tad to 1372Mhz boost and added +500 to the memory making it 2000Mhz and i'll see if she can at least run that. Seems like it as we have reached scene 8 in the meanwhile. Also, temps are stable at 67-68c @ 75% fanspeed. Actually decently quiet then compared to my Tri-X 290X main card lol.
Click to expand...

that is a ncp4206 controller http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_770_Jet_Stream/5.html


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is a ncp4206 controller http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_770_Jet_Stream/5.html


Then why does the picture look so much like a 8, plus the card has 8 phases. How can it be a 6.
I clearly count 8 phases











Then still, it just ran 30 minutes of Fire Strike custom settings all maxed out at 1372Mhz core / 2000Mhz VRAM and it didn't give even one single hiccup or artifact.
I am truly suprized by the insane core clocks this Palit can achieve. It blows my Lightning completely out of the water. That barely managed 1333Mhz back when i still had it on more volts i'm feedin' this baby now.

EDIT: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3364246
8029 points on 1372 core and 2000 mem. Not bad!
CPU was at 4.8Ghz btw. I don't really run 5Ghz anymore as it takes a full .1v more for the last 200Mhz.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> -snip-.


I was wonder about the BIOS you did up for me did you happen to change the power target or no. Because its maxed to 100% and doesn't go any further then that.


----------



## nicola1283

not work on my gtx 770


----------



## nicola1283

thanks


----------



## Eze2kiel

When put "4350" in memory clock, automatically on save the number changes to minimum (example "254")

4094 is the maximum OC memory in KeplerBiosTweaker v1.27

I put "4098"... Save and... Memory clock set to "2"


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicola1283*
> 
> thanks


hey i looked at the settings its perfect for a 300w power target and although the power slider went down to a 100% its a 100% of 300w not 250w so since the power target was increased to 300w
the value is higher so the ratio changes the calculations in the bios so now at a 100% power you are at 300w and you should be able to clock a little higher but if it became a little more unstable you might need 350w tdp for mine the 350w tdp is the sweet spot as i am able to run 1346 core clock at 1.2v and stable at 1320-1333 stable every card is different on what you will be able to acheive
now is the bios you posted the one that your unit came with if so maybe a 350w tdp would help but if it is not your original unkown the result some of this can be trial and error but if your only triing to find the sweet spot this should work hope this helps


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is a ncp4206 controller http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_770_Jet_Stream/5.html
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does the picture look so much like a 8, plus the card has 8 phases. How can it be a 6.
> I clearly count 8 phases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then still, it just ran 30 minutes of Fire Strike custom settings all maxed out at 1372Mhz core / 2000Mhz VRAM and it didn't give even one single hiccup or artifact.
> I am truly suprized by the insane core clocks this Palit can achieve. It blows my Lightning completely out of the water. That barely managed 1333Mhz back when i still had it on more volts i'm feedin' this baby now.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3364246
> 8029 points on 1372 core and 2000 mem. Not bad!
> CPU was at 4.8Ghz btw. I don't really run 5Ghz anymore as it takes a full .1v more for the last 200Mhz.
Click to expand...

because a lot of chip are just down sized chips with different functions and some of the phases can be disabled or enabled but since you ignored the link let me quote them instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechPowerUp*
> 
> Palit uses the same OnSemi NCP4206 voltage controller on the GTX 770 as on the GTX 780 and Titan. It is a cost-effective solution that does not provide any I2C, so advanced monitoring is not possible.


Also note this is the controller that everyone is using to do the afterburner mod with. some gigabytes have them andd then some gigabytes have the regular 4208 version which its the regular 4208 version that doesn't work. Both are interchangeable as they both use 48pins. BTW my gigabyte 780 has a 4208 that responds to 4206 as well because they are really the same just with different configurations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> -snip-.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wonder about the BIOS you did up for me did you happen to change the power target or no. Because its maxed to 100% and doesn't go any further then that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nicola1283*
> 
> thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey i looked at the settings its perfect for a 300w power target and although the power slider went down to a 100% its a 100% of 300w not 250w so since the power target was increased to 300w
> the value is higher so the ratio changes the calculations in the bios so now at a 100% power you are at 300w and you should be able to clock a little higher but if it became a little more unstable you might need 350w tdp for mine the 350w tdp is the sweet spot as i am able to run 1346 core clock at 1.2v and stable at 1320-1333 stable every card is different on what you will be able to acheive
> now is the bios you posted the one that your unit came with if so maybe a 350w tdp would help but if it is not your original unkown the result some of this can be trial and error but if your only triing to find the sweet spot this should work hope this helps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quoted the wrong person but explained it correctly.
Click to expand...


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> hey i looked at the settings its perfect for a 300w power target and although the power slider went down to a 100% its a 100% of 300w not 250w so since the power target was increased to 300w
> the value is higher so the ratio changes the calculations in the bios so now at a 100% power you are at 300w and you should be able to clock a little higher but if it became a little more unstable you might need 350w tdp for mine the 350w tdp is the sweet spot as i am able to run 1346 core clock at 1.2v and stable at 1320-1333 stable every card is different on what you will be able to acheive
> now is the bios you posted the one that your unit came with if so maybe a 350w tdp would help but if it is not your original unkown the result some of this can be trial and error but if your only triing to find the sweet spot this should work hope this helps


Thank you for explaining that I was sorta scratching my head about it at first


----------



## Eze2kiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> why would you set the memory that high. Your card has nowhere near the voltage to think about going that high and you need a 2000w psu to sustain a oc of that magnitude.


For many months I kept OC by ZOTAC software.
Testing with several benchmark programs and the artifacts if something went down a little OC.
The most you could get was these values:



That is, with respect to the memory... 2175x2=4350MHz



If I don't pull artifacts... So what I'm going to stop lower?

My complete OC is in my signature


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> why would you set the memory that high. Your card has nowhere near the voltage to think about going that high and you need a 2000w psu to sustain a oc of that magnitude.
> 
> 
> 
> For many months I kept OC by ZOTAC software.
> Testing with several benchmark programs and the artifacts if something went down a little OC.
> The most you could get was these values:
> 
> 
> 
> That is, with respect to the memory... 2175x2=4350MHz
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't pull artifacts... So what I'm going to stop lower?
> 
> My complete OC is in my signature
Click to expand...

lower the oc to 3800 as you are stretching your power dist. I'm not saying 8.1GHz is bad but you will need to either do the afterburner mod as you have watercooling so you can go up to 1.3- 1.4GHz and be fine or or slowing lose your gpu as you are not providing enough power. I know 2000w was extreme lol but what i mean is you need to have spare power to give the gpu so it can be the most efficient. but either way the problem is gpu clocks. may i see the bios?


----------



## Eze2kiel

Eze2kielZOTAC4GBOC.zip 123k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lower the oc to 3800 as you are stretching your power dist. I'm not saying 8.1GHz is bad but you will need to either do the afterburner mod as you have watercooling so you can go up to 1.3- 1.4GHz and be fine or or slowing lose your gpu as you are not providing enough power. I know 2000w was extreme lol but what i mean is you need to have spare power to give the gpu so it can be the most efficient. but either way the problem is gpu clocks. *may i see the bios*?


OK! I attached the modified BIOS


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> Eze2kielZOTAC4GBOC.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lower the oc to 3800 as you are stretching your power dist. I'm not saying 8.1GHz is bad but you will need to either do the afterburner mod as you have watercooling so you can go up to 1.3- 1.4GHz and be fine or or slowing lose your gpu as you are not providing enough power. I know 2000w was extreme lol but what i mean is you need to have spare power to give the gpu so it can be the most efficient. but either way the problem is gpu clocks. *may i see the bios*?
> 
> 
> 
> OK! I attached the modified BIOS
Click to expand...

now check this out.

Eze2kielZOTAC4GBOC.zip 246k .zip file
 i set 4000 but you can do the rest of the mem fine tuning in oc software. your memory voltage is increased tell me if this works for you. also set voltages of up to 1.212 so you can set that as well for the core.


----------



## Eze2kiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> now check this out.
> 
> Eze2kielZOTAC4GBOC.zip 246k .zip file
> i set 4000 but you can do the rest of the mem fine tuning in oc software. your memory voltage is increased tell me if this works for you. also set voltages of up to 1.212 so you can set that as well for the core.


So I had it set to either the software:



I attached the LOG's of Valley and Heaven 4.0

GPU-ZSensorLogValleyBenchmark.txt 60k .txt file


GPU-ZSensorLogHeaven4.0Benchmark.txt 291k .txt file


----------



## marcgarcia322

OOPS i was in hurry sorry about that nicola1282 it was meant for kingcry


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> now check this out.
> 
> Eze2kielZOTAC4GBOC.zip 246k .zip file
> i set 4000 but you can do the rest of the mem fine tuning in oc software. your memory voltage is increased tell me if this works for you. also set voltages of up to 1.212 so you can set that as well for the core.
> 
> 
> 
> So I had it set to either the software:
> 
> 
> 
> I attached the LOG's of Valley and Heaven 4.0
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLogValleyBenchmark.txt 60k .txt file
> 
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLogHeaven4.0Benchmark.txt 291k .txt file
Click to expand...

so it is running high like that by default now? good.


----------



## Eze2kiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> so it is running high like that by default now? good.


What do you suggest?

*Note that I don't pull any artifact have also setting


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> so it is running high like that by default now? good.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest?
> 
> *Note that I don't pull any artifact have also setting
Click to expand...

If its stable you are good. that extra voltage to the mem clock really did wonders as you are clocking 8.7GHz yet i noticed some throttling but it wasn't hardcore so bring it down to 8.7GHz to ensure stability and that core clock looks great for that mem clock though you should try upping the core and lowering the mem clock for more balance. If you want i can disable boost and that could allow for more stability and set the voltage to 1.212 in a oc software and let me see what you get.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Thank you for explaining that I was sorta scratching my head about it at first


so with everything mentioned how does the card run now better or worse or do you need a higher tdp


----------



## KingCry

Even with the TDP being at 300W now I can't get past 140+ on the core and 480+ on the memory which is weird Idk if there is something else that could be tweaked with my GPU's BIOS or not. I brought back to what they have the settings shown for the GTX 770 on the Kepler BIOS Tweaker forum thread (should be 3rd or 4th post) and managed to pump an extra 5mhz core and 10mhz memory which is weird because that gives me a lower TDP


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Even with the TDP being at 300W now I can't get past 140+ on the core and 480+ on the memory which is weird Idk if there is something else that could be tweaked with my GPU's BIOS or not. I brought back to what they have the settings shown for the GTX 770 on the Kepler BIOS Tweaker forum thread (should be 3rd or 4th post) and managed to pump an extra 5mhz core and 10mhz memory which is weird because that gives me a lower TDP


it just means your card prefers lower voltage and less power. some cards dont like having higher voltages.


----------



## KingCry

I actually didn't know Video cards could respond like that I wonder if te voltage was upped but the power was kept low if it liked that more or not?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I actually didn't know Video cards could respond like that I wonder if te voltage was upped but the power was kept low if it liked that more or not?


Only one way to find out. This is what overclocking is about.


----------



## Eze2kiel

Well...










*Compare Benchs*

GPU 1163 MHz - Boost 1320 MHz - Memory *2047* MHz VS. GPU 1163 MHz - Boost 1320 MHz - Memory *2175* MHz

*Fire Strike*: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2337728/fs/2337337

*Sky Diver*: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/sd/2179368/sd/2179173

*Cloud Gate*: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/cg/1888007/cg/1887848

*Ice Storm*: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/is/2092955/is/2092792


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Compare Benchs*
> 
> GPU 1163 MHz - Boost 1320 MHz - Memory *2047* MHz VS. GPU 1163 MHz - Boost 1320 MHz - Memory *2175* MHz
> 
> *Fire Strike*: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2337728/fs/2337337
> 
> *Sky Diver*: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/sd/2179368/sd/2179173
> 
> *Cloud Gate*: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/cg/1888007/cg/1887848
> 
> *Ice Storm*: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/is/2092955/is/2092792


so i see you are at 4350 thats good. so you know what is set in kepler bios tweaker gpu-z will show half that value. ram comes at the base speed like for instance the bios i set for you at 4000 has a base of 2000. with ddr3 this number doubles to 4000 and ddr5 it doubles again to 8000.


----------



## Eze2kiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> so i see you are at 4350 thats good. so you know what is set in kepler bios tweaker gpu-z will show half that value. ram comes at the base speed like for instance the bios i set for you at 4000 has a base of 2000. with ddr3 this number doubles to 4000 and ddr5 it doubles again to 8000.


Thanks for the aclaration of DDR3-DDR5.

I didn't know DDR5 quadrupled!

The problem is this...

If save the BIOS to 4350, I see this:









If save in 4094, I see this:









I mean, that's what I don't understand...
If I hold 4350MHz memory, why change automatically the Kepler BIOS Tweaker to 127MHz when save the modified BIOS?


----------



## jakku

just got my water cooled installed on my 770 lightning... temps are amazing!

running full load at 1422/3981 max 1.377V

Max temps
GPU: 55
MEM: 51
VRM: 60

anyone know safe volts running water i wanna push this thing higher


----------



## jakku

oh ya DJ throttle can you edit my stock bios for my new watercooled setup, i corrupted my ln2 bios and had to swap.









i would like 300% power limit. this will have a high voltage added to it so do what you see fit.









GK104.zip.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> so i see you are at 4350 thats good. so you know what is set in kepler bios tweaker gpu-z will show half that value. ram comes at the base speed like for instance the bios i set for you at 4000 has a base of 2000. with ddr3 this number doubles to 4000 and ddr5 it doubles again to 8000.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the aclaration of DDR3-DDR5.
> 
> I didn't know DDR5 quadrupled!
> 
> The problem is this...
> 
> If save the BIOS to 4350, I see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If save in 4094, I see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, that's what I don't understand...
> If I hold 4350MHz memory, why change automatically the Kepler BIOS Tweaker to 127MHz when save the modified BIOS?
Click to expand...

the 4094 value is correct but i believe something is wrong with the bios to make it not display correctly. well not wrong you just have a bug. you know what they say? if it ain't broke dont fix it. enjoy your oc as most gpu's can't get to 4094 and maybe you hit gpu-z's limit as they dont expect cards to get that high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> oh ya DJ throttle can you edit my stock bios for my new watercooled setup, i corrupted my ln2 bios and had to swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would like 300% power limit. this will have a high voltage added to it so do what you see fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK104.zip.zip 58k .zip file


 GK104.zip.zip 116k .zip file
 Finis! 350w tdp/power target and default voltage of 1.212 as i know you will be going higher this will just be your voltage minimum really till you are out of the performance stage aka p00. a few rails adjusted as well. if you hit the power limit with the 350w wall let me know and i can give you more but i want to stop there for now.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Finis! 350w tdp/power target and default voltage of 1.212 as i know you will be going higher this will just be your voltage minimum really till you are out of the performance stage aka p00. a few rails adjusted as well. if you hit the power limit with the 350w wall let me know and i can give you more but i want to stop there for now.


perfect im able to hit the 1444/4037 on 1.389v stable on catzilla (21000), and 3dmark firestrike (9012)

power limit hasnt hit 100% yet going near 96% max looking good. think ill be able to push higher with boost off?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

*how did you do to overcome the limit of 1.21V*


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> *how did you do to overcome the limit of 1.21V*


using ABVoltmod i increased my 100% to 160% voltage,

keep in mind these volts are on watercooled i dont recommend pushing 1.4v on air


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Finis! 350w tdp/power target and default voltage of 1.212 as i know you will be going higher this will just be your voltage minimum really till you are out of the performance stage aka p00. a few rails adjusted as well. if you hit the power limit with the 350w wall let me know and i can give you more but i want to stop there for now.
> 
> 
> 
> perfect im able to hit the 1444/4037 on 1.389v stable on catzilla (21000), and 3dmark firestrike (9012)
> 
> power limit hasnt hit 100% yet going near 96% max looking good. think ill be able to push higher with boost off?
Click to expand...

yeah actually. want me to disable boost?


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> just got my water cooled installed on my 770 lightning... temps are amazing!
> 
> running full load at 1422/3981 max 1.377V
> 
> Max temps
> GPU: 55
> MEM: 51
> VRM: 60
> 
> anyone know safe volts running water i wanna push this thing higher


what software is showing you memory temps? I can't find any that will show for my 770 classy


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah actually. want me to disable boost?


yes ! im gonna try to hit some higher clocks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> what software is showing you memory temps? I can't find any that will show for my 770 classy


my afterburner shows all temps... does your not?


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> yes ! im gonna try to hit some higher clocks
> my afterburner shows all temps... does your not?


afterburner does not have vram temperature as an option for me :\


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> afterburner does not have vram temperature as an option for me :\


what version are you running? 3.0.1 beta here extended msi setting


----------



## Typhoeus

Same version, same setting, still shows nothing. I guess the classy just doesn't have an available memory temp sensor?


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> Same version, same setting, still shows nothing. I guess the classy just doesn't have an available memory temp sensor?


this could be is im running lightning so ik the msi afterburner was built for the lightning in particular with more options


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah actually. want me to disable boost?
> 
> 
> 
> yes ! im gonna try to hit some higher clocks
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> what software is showing you memory temps? I can't find any that will show for my 770 classy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my afterburner shows all temps... does your not?
Click to expand...

 GK104.zip.zip 116k .zip file


----------



## marcgarcia322

djthrottleboi or anyone in the forum i have a question does anyone know exactly which voltage setting in KBT is the vcore or core voltage

i'm not sure how to pose the question


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> djthrottleboi or anyone in the forum i have a question does anyone know exactly which voltage setting in KBT is the vcore or core voltage
> 
> i'm not sure how to pose the question


the third one from the top but the top one as well. you also have to set p00 to run at 1.25 as well because you can raise the limits but the cards will still try to run low.


----------



## KingCry

OEMNvidiaGTX770.zip 125k .zip file


Here is a BIOS I found to work great for the reference GTX 770 OEM model


----------



## jakku

hmm i seem to be having an issue. everytime i try to bring my voltage to 1.4+ i either bring the voltage down and get a crash in a benchmark from not enough volts or i keep it at 1.4 the benchmark runs successful then screen goes black as if i unplugged my hdmi cable.

i am using abvoltmod to increase the volts could this be the issue should i be doing it another way? i thought these card could go well pass 1.4v


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> hmm i seem to be having an issue. everytime i try to bring my voltage to 1.4+ i either bring the voltage down and get a crash in a benchmark from not enough volts or i keep it at 1.4 the benchmark runs successful then screen goes black as if i unplugged my hdmi cable.
> 
> i am using abvoltmod to increase the volts could this be the issue should i be doing it another way? i thought these card could go well pass 1.4v


you think its too much power? I dont think the card can take all that voltage.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you think its too much power? I dont think the card can take all that voltage.


i thought we were safe up to 1.45v on these cards either way if so then i seem to have hit an unfortunate limit on my card of 1424/4001 at 1.37v


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you think its too much power? I dont think the card can take all that voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought we were safe up to 1.45v on these cards either way if so then i seem to have hit an unfortunate limit on my card of 1424/4001 at 1.37v
Click to expand...

you are safe component wise i believe but some cards just dont take voltage above a certain point very well.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you are safe component wise i believe but some cards just dont take voltage above a certain point very well.


well guess ill have to live with 1424/4001 1.37

max temps i was seeing in thief, bf4, catzilla, 3dmark

core:69
mem: 68
vrm: 77

i can live with this might apply some lowpro heats on the ram if i feel like it but this vrm is okay with me


----------



## JeremyFenn

Sorry NVIDIA GTX 770 guys, I've taken my 770 out and replaced it with a Vapor-X Tri-X R9 290x.







Thanks for all your help when I did have my NVIDIA card, I just needed a bit more muscle.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you are safe component wise i believe but some cards just dont take voltage above a certain point very well.
> 
> 
> 
> well guess ill have to live with 1424/4001 1.37
> 
> max temps i was seeing in thief, bf4, catzilla, 3dmark
> 
> core:69
> mem: 68
> vrm: 77
> 
> i can live with this might apply some lowpro heats on the ram if i feel like it but this vrm is okay with me
Click to expand...

Yeah you have a really nice oc. If the bus was bigger then you would be outdoing me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Sorry NVIDIA GTX 770 guys, I've taken my 770 out and replaced it with a Vapor-X Tri-X R9 290x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help when I did have my NVIDIA card, I just needed a bit more muscle.


good upgrade from a 770.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the third one from the top but the top one as well. you also have to set p00 to run at 1.25 as well because you can raise the limits but the cards will still try to run low.


ok 1.25v did boost my ceiling and temps went down a few degrees i'm still testing will post my findings in bit


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the third one from the top but the top one as well. you also have to set p00 to run at 1.25 as well because you can raise the limits but the cards will still try to run low.


ok it did work i did gain it moved me from +195 to +200 score score increase 40pts this card doesn't like more than 1.3v with ab soft mod so thats it on this card but it does work on an msi 770 gaming oc that likes 1.3v+ this might give a better return for a higher score i dont know about long term but i was researching on other websites and forums of people triing to get all they can they had heard of alot of people triing it and it working for them and didn't hear of anyone damaging their card the forums specified that it is the 700 series cards that are capable of 1.25v mostly people triing it are the 780's and a few 770's it worked on mine i dont know if it's only specific cards or what but it worked on my 770 so if any problems arise i'll post them thank you djthottleboi


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> ok it did work i did gain it moved me from +195 to +200 score score increase 40pts this card doesn't like more than 1.3v with ab soft mod so thats it on this card but it does work on an msi 770 gaming oc that likes 1.3v+ this might give a better return for a higher score i dont know about long term but i was researching on other websites and forums of people triing to get all they can they had heard of alot of people triing it and it working for them and didn't hear of anyone damaging their card the forums specified that it is the 700 series cards that are capable of 1.25v mostly people triing it are the 780's and a few 770's it worked on mine i dont know if it's only specific cards or what but it worked on my 770 so if any problems arise i'll post them thank you djthottleboi


i can hit 1.4v max before card hates me


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> good upgrade from a 770.


Yup, just got 1590 on the Extreme preset for Heaven 4.0.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> good upgrade from a 770.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, just got 1590 on the Extreme preset for Heaven 4.0.
Click to expand...

only downside is that the card is not consistent. The 780 can outperform it in some cases and the 770 outdid it on a few nvidia optimized games but then i have seen benchmarks where it will trunk a 780ti so you know its powerful.


----------



## jakku




----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> well guess ill have to live with 1424/4001 1.37
> 
> max temps i was seeing in thief, bf4, catzilla, 3dmark
> 
> core:69
> mem: 68
> vrm: 77
> 
> i can live with this might apply some lowpro heats on the ram if i feel like it but this vrm is okay with me


Your temps are too high
As soon as I hit 60°C I would crash, same volts same clock soon as I keep them under 50°C I could pass the benchmark.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Your temps are too high
> As soon as I hit 60°C I would crash, same volts same clock soon as I keep them under 50°C I could pass the benchmark.


how are my temps too high? these are lower temps then with my air cooler...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> how are my temps too high? these are lower temps then with my air cooler...


they are good for 24/7 but for a bench that is what is holding you back


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> i can hit 1.4v max before card hates me


yeah my other cards were the same way but this one has a ceiling of `1.3v 1398core no matter how much voltage is givin gpuz shows all the volts but it will not go beyond 1.3v the pc will reboot
1.25v game only around 37-40pts for me not worth the extra punishment to the card 1.212 i think is best for this card i'm on air so thats it for me i'm going to buy another 770 so maybe i'll try it again with that one


----------



## CL3P20

IMO - Do not rely on software to show you voltages... once voltage levels exceed programmed limits.. the software does not know how to properly display the values often times.

*resulting in GPU-Z showing - 'A' ... and voltage being much different.

I can set 1.5v on GPU real... GPU-Z will always read 1.218v .. as this is the max allowed through software for my PCB.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> IMO - Do not rely on software to show you voltages... once voltage levels exceed programmed limits.. the software does not know how to properly display the values often times.
> *resulting in GPU-Z showing - 'A' ... and voltage being much different.
> 
> I can set 1.5v on GPU real... GPU-Z will always read 1.218v .. as this is the max allowed through software for my PCB.


my gpu-z and afterburner both show correct voltages up to 1.4v so far according to my multimeter


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> how are my temps too high? these are lower temps then with my air cooler...
> 
> 
> 
> they are good for 24/7 but for a bench that is what is holding you back
Click to expand...

A bench will run more intensely but 700 series can handle running at 85C so he is fine as he is not to close to their and his temps wont raise anywhere near there unlike a cpu running IBT or prime where it stays locked at 100% and temps slowly rise.


----------



## jamarns

Hey @djthrottleboi do you think you can modify my bios? I'm trying to get more juice to my VRAM so I can try clock it higher. It's the Asus GTX 770 if that helps.

backup.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Hey @djthrottleboi do you think you can modify my bios? I'm trying to get more juice to my VRAM so I can try clock it higher. It's the Asus GTX 770 if that helps.
> 
> backup.zip 123k .zip file


try it out and let me know how it works.

backup.zip 247k .zip file


----------



## jamarns

That was quick! thanks a lot. Still can't get my VRAM up to 8000Mhz but I did manage 7600 which is better than before. Also my core boosted to 1332Mhz which it's never done before. So all in all a better result but not quite the result I was looking for. I think I've either hit the limit for my VRAM or it's just getting too hot. Maybe time to look for a full block for the card, this could become expensive!


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> That was quick! thanks a lot. Still can't get my VRAM up to 8000Mhz but I did manage 7600 which is better than before. Also my core boosted to 1332Mhz which it's never done before. So all in all a better result but not quite the result I was looking for. I think I've either hit the limit for my VRAM or it's just getting too hot. Maybe time to look for a full block for the card, this could become expensive!


well this is the only 770 full block i could find but if you find anotherr please post i'm looking for a full block for the msi 770


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_14038296919616&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=10459338-c15f-4656-bc4a-ad61dd12eba0&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2Fmessages%2Fview%2Fid%2F2823000%2Fbox%2F8209750&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bitspower.com.tw%2Findex.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26cPath%3D6_138_141%26products_id%3D3375&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fmessages%2F&title=Private%20Message%3A%20msi%20770%20gaming%20oc&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bitspower.com.tw%2Findex.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26amp%3BcPath%3D6_138_141%26amp%3Bproducts_id%3D3375


----------



## jamarns

Well for the Asus GTX 770 there's this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21016/ex-blc-1515/EK_Geforce_GTX_770_DCII_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_EK-FC770_GTX_DCII_-_Nickel.html#blank


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> That was quick! thanks a lot. Still can't get my VRAM up to 8000Mhz but I did manage 7600 which is better than before. Also my core boosted to 1332Mhz which it's never done before. So all in all a better result but not quite the result I was looking for. I think I've either hit the limit for my VRAM or it's just getting too hot. Maybe time to look for a full block for the card, this could become expensive!


you need to hardmod or afterburner mod as you need more than 1.212v which means you need water. Either way you are right now better than most cards and thats with a simple mod. when you hit water mod afterburner and go 1.3v


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Well for the Asus GTX 770 there's this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21016/ex-blc-1515/EK_Geforce_GTX_770_DCII_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_EK-FC770_GTX_DCII_-_Nickel.html#blank


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you need to hardmod or afterburner mod as you need more than 1.212v which means you need water. Either way you are right now better than most cards and thats with a simple mod. when you hit water mod afterburner and go 1.3v


The afterburner mod doesnt work on the asus cards since they use their own voltage regulator unless anything has recently changed on that mod to include asus. hotwire mod is the only way or buy a rampage motherboard. The volt mod is not hard to do but will void warranty.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Well for the Asus GTX 770 there's this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21016/ex-blc-1515/EK_Geforce_GTX_770_DCII_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_EK-FC770_GTX_DCII_-_Nickel.html#blank
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you need to hardmod or afterburner mod as you need more than 1.212v which means you need water. Either way you are right now better than most cards and thats with a simple mod. when you hit water mod afterburner and go 1.3v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The afterburner mod doesnt work on the asus cards since they use their own voltage regulator unless anything has recently changed on that mod to include asus. hotwire mod is the only way or buy a rampage motherboard. The volt mod is not hard to do but will void warranty.
Click to expand...

and resellability.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and resellability.


I havent had reliability issues and have had the hotwire volt mod in place for months. I havent had the card under 1.3v in who knows how long


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and resellability.
> 
> 
> 
> I havent had reliability issues and have had the hotwire volt mod in place for months. I havent had the card under 1.3v in who knows how long
Click to expand...

I said resellability. it means the ability to sell it again.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I said resellability. it means the ability to sell it again.


Well that's what happens when I read the forums between gaming rounds lol misread you, yes resell value I'm sure will be a bit less.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I said resellability. it means the ability to sell it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what happens when I read the forums between gaming rounds lol misread you, yes resell value I'm sure will be a bit less.
Click to expand...

ikr i dont see why the value goes down though if its a pencil mod.


----------



## 66racer

I was reffering to the hotwire volt mod. You void warranty by doing so and most people want that warranty. Unless you find someone who wants the hard volt mod chances are it will sell for less than a stock card.


----------



## ratskrone

Can someone please tell me which Skynet Bios is for the http://de.msi.com/product/vga/N770-2GD5-OC.html

I tried MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom and MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom because there is no one matches to this card :-[

Flash is ok but i cant change the Voltage with Precision X. Must i take Afterburner or it is wrong Bios ?

Thanx


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I was reffering to the hotwire volt mod. You void warranty by doing so and most people want that warranty. Unless you find someone who wants the hard volt mod chances are it will sell for less than a stock card.


I was too but i noticed oencil mods ruin resale value to when people know you modded it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratskrone*
> 
> Can someone please tell me which Skynet Bios is for the http://de.msi.com/product/vga/N770-2GD5-OC.html
> 
> I tried MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom and MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom because there is no one matches to this card :-[
> 
> Flash is ok but i cant change the Voltage with Precision X. Must i take Afterburner or it is wrong Bios ?
> 
> Thanx


extract and zip your bios. Upload it and it will be modded.


----------



## ratskrone

i think i got it









First Three Voltages in the Voltage Table to 1212.5 - 1212.5

i wonder why its not in the Bios files from here.


----------



## marcgarcia322

and the fourth P00 1.212-1.212


----------



## itgprk

i lost a 770. is it good to buy another one or change to a different card.

how about this card,

http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/ROG_STRIKERGTX760P4GD5/

is the 4gb memory any good, because people tood me that even 770 4gb wont utilize all the 4gb. because it is 256 bit.


----------



## giltyler

I would seek out a good deal on a GTX780 if I was looking.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> i lost a 770. is it good to another one or change to a different card.
> 
> how about this card,
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/ROG_STRIKERGTX760P4GD5/
> 
> is the 4gb memory any good, because people tood me that even 770 4gb wont utilize all the 4gb. because it is 256 bit.


I wouldnt consider 4gb unless your planning on 1440p. Yes people say it wont utilize but who knows, all I know is that 1080p is fine with 2gb unless maybe you play skyrim with a ton of mods. I dont play that game but hear it can use up memory with several mods.

The gtx 780 or r9 290 would be a nice increase in performance but on 1080p the 770 is really a beastly card, especially if your only on a 60hz monitor.


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I wouldnt consider 4gb unless your planning on 1440p. Yes people say it wont utilize but who knows, all I know is that 1080p is fine with 2gb unless maybe you play skyrim with a ton of mods. I dont play that game but hear it can use up memory with several mods.
> 
> The gtx 780 or r9 290 would be a nice increase in performance but on 1080p the 770 is really a beastly card, especially if your only on a 60hz monitor.


i have a qnix evo ii

i played the 770, and a game which i'm not sure which one

need for speed shift 2, gta iv or inversion .. one of them took 891 mb of vram

so 770 is good with 1440p

i bought this card because i know it is good, and i was planning to play other intensive games like; bf4, new series of cod ..


----------



## jakku

find yourself a nice MSI lightning 770 or a Galaxy HOF 770 for a good price and i would grab those if not try to find a nice 780 prices are coming down


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> i have a qnix evo ii
> 
> i played the 770, and a game which i'm not sure which one
> 
> need for speed shift 2, gta iv or inversion .. one of them took 891 mb of vram
> 
> so 770 is good with 1440p
> 
> i bought this card because i know it is good, and i was planning to play other intensive games like; bf4, new series of cod ..


Man 1440p the 770 is still good but its not as dominant as 1080p. 1440p is more of a r9 290 or 780 enviornment. That or sli the 770. It really also depends on what fps numbers you want as well. The 770 will still do good at high settings instead of ultra on many games. Shop around and try to get the most gpu you can afford. 1440p is a whole other beast.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I wouldnt consider 4gb unless your planning on 1440p. Yes people say it wont utilize but who knows, all I know is that 1080p is fine with 2gb unless maybe you play skyrim with a ton of mods. I dont play that game but hear it can use up memory with several mods.
> 
> The gtx 780 or r9 290 would be a nice increase in performance but on 1080p the 770 is really a beastly card, especially if your only on a 60hz monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> i have a qnix evo ii
> 
> i played the 770, and a game which i'm not sure which one
> 
> need for speed shift 2, gta iv or inversion .. one of them took 891 mb of vram
> 
> so 770 is good with 1440p
> 
> i bought this card because i know it is good, and i was planning to play other intensive games like; bf4, new series of cod ..
Click to expand...

there is a 780 in the video for sale section for $390.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> i have a qnix evo ii
> 
> i played the 770, and a game which i'm not sure which one
> 
> need for speed shift 2, gta iv or inversion .. one of them took 891 mb of vram
> 
> so 770 is good with 1440p
> 
> i bought this card because i know it is good, and i was planning to play other intensive games like; bf4, new series of cod ..
> 
> 
> 
> Man 1440p the 770 is still good but its not as dominant as 1080p. 1440p is more of a r9 290 or 780 enviornment. That or sli the 770. It really also depends on what fps numbers you want as well. The 770 will still do good at high settings instead of ultra on many games. Shop around and try to get the most gpu you can afford. 1440p is a whole other beast.
Click to expand...

too bad the 770 has that 256bit bus. I didn't think it was enough performance so i went 780.


----------



## Midi-Fighter

Hey guys! Need i flash skynet bios for my gtx770 innod3d ichill?


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> find yourself a nice MSI lightning 770 or a Galaxy HOF 770 for a good price and i would grab those if not try to find a nice 780 prices are coming down


when they come down ?

and how much ?

the 780 classified is for 580 US dollars. i think it is a nice card.

what i want to know about this card is what does it offer over 770 ?


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> when they come down ?
> 
> and how much ?
> 
> the 780 classified is for 580 US dollars. i think it is a nice card.
> 
> what i want to know about this card is what does it offer over 770 ?


check this out. 770 lightning vs 780 lightning. can use this to compare almost any gpu's

http://gpuboss.com/gpus/MSI-GeForce-GTX-780-vs-MSI-GeForce-GTX-770


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> find yourself a nice MSI lightning 770 or a Galaxy HOF 770 for a good price and i would grab those if not try to find a nice 780 prices are coming down
> 
> 
> 
> when they come down ?
> 
> and how much ?
> 
> the 780 classified is for 580 US dollars. i think it is a nice card.
> 
> what i want to know about this card is what does it offer over 770 ?
Click to expand...

this card has the highest overclocking capabilities and is worth every penny. You also can get custom ways of raising voltage without hardmoddin.


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this card has the highest overclocking capabilities and is worth every penny. You also can get custom ways of raising voltage without hardmoddin.


i learned it is overclocking card ..

what about temperature rates ?

When this card gets very hot ?

The 770 i had got 72 celsius with inversion. so would 780 classified runs cooler for that game ?


----------



## jakku

cooling wise you can expect around same temps all depending on what type of cooling design you have and how much you overclock each card


----------



## marcgarcia322

has anyone here had issues with catzilla and the advanced version
my account at catzilla kept telling to upgrade at steam at 50% 0ff
and so i did and now eveytime i try to login to my account after the
test i get an error message that im there by mistake and it keeps
telling me to register and everytime i register it tells me that that
account already exists and i need to give another email so i triied
that and got the same message so question does this happen alot
or am i doing something wrong and if i have to create a new account
thats crazy does anyone know about this


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> i learned it is overclocking card ..
> 
> what about temperature rates ?
> 
> When this card gets very hot ?
> 
> The 770 i had got 72 celsius with inversion. so would 780 classified runs cooler for that game ?


72c isnt bad actually. What was your original 770 anyways?


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> 72c isnt bad actually. What was your original 770 anyways?


2776 version with the black plate


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> 2776 version with the black plate


whats that evga acx cooler one? If so its a good cooler and those temps are not bad.


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> whats that evga acx cooler one? If so its a good cooler and those temps are not bad.


yea .. the sc edition

i am considering now the 780


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> yea .. the sc edition
> 
> i am considering now the 780


780 lightning is the way to go!


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> 780 lightning is the way to go!


actually the classified eddition is cheaper than lightning which is for $652.40

the classified is $580 from evga website


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> actually the classified eddition is cheaper than lightning which is for $652.40
> 
> the classified is $580 from evga website


i would never buy an EVGA im not a fan. MSI only here









lightning will blow the evga out the window OC'ing as well imo


----------



## oDizz82

Thief benchmark on MAX settings running a 2560 x 1440 monitor with (2) 770s in SLI


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> Thief benchmark on MAX settings running a 2560 x 1440 monitor with (2) 770s in SLI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice im about to check what i can pull off 1 and report back


----------



## looniam

EDIT!:

nvm, i just realize i got a reference nvidia 770 from best buy - thought they exclusively carried EVGA and the boxes look very similar. i only noticed the difference because evga site kept rejecting my registration. i expect to step up to a 780 . .donno if 3 or 6 gb . .









so back to BB since they do have a nice return policy.

that is all.


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> i would never buy an EVGA im not a fan. MSI only here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightning will blow the evga out the window OC'ing as well imo


well i can not say much about msi, so i have to watch videos about it on youtube


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> i would never buy an EVGA im not a fan. MSI only here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightning will blow the evga out the window OC'ing as well imo


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127754&cm_re=780_lightning-_-14-127-754-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487033&cm_re=780-_-14-487-033-_-Product

check these prices


----------



## giltyler

EVGA has the best warranty support period. 3 years standard and 5 and 10 year are available if you never upgrade
They do not void the warranty due to overclocking or water cooling and the warranty follows the card so it is easy to sell because of the warranty transfer.

Plus the step up program lets you grab a better card within 90 days if you see that more card is necessary or desired


----------



## 66racer

Honestly with overclocking there are no guarantees period. I have seen lightning reviews were they dont overclock much farther than their factory oc. There are just no promises. These are all good cards being mentioned so you can get the one that looks nicest to you or whatever features seem best to you. The lightning cooler is probably a tad better though but evga has the best customer service in this business as well. Im personally a bit of an asus fan but also like msi and evga more after their acx coolers. The recent gigabyte cards are some I would consider as well, their cooler is pretty beefy with the memory and vrm literally connected to the main cooler.


----------



## marcgarcia322

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3419827?

my best score for sky diver but the amount of heat is unreal had to lower clocks way down so it didnt over heat


----------



## oDizz82

Can someone tell me why Valley benchmark says my GPU is clocked at 1215MHz and GPU-Z says I'm at 1059MHz with a boost clock of 1111MHz? Am I missing something?


----------



## jamarns

Valley never reports the correct speed for me either. Just leave GPU-Z running and open the sensors log, that'll show you your actual core clock. Your core is likely going higher than 1111Mhz as the GPU usually boosts higher than the value shown in the GPU boost section. For example my boost is set to 1260Mhz but my actual peak clock is 1332Mhz.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> Can someone tell me why Valley benchmark says my GPU is clocked at 1215MHz and GPU-Z says I'm at 1059MHz with a boost clock of 1111MHz? Am I missing something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Valley never reports the correct speed for me either. Just leave GPU-Z running and open the sensors log, that'll show you your actual core clock. Your core is likely going higher than 1111Mhz as the GPU usually boosts higher than the value shown in the GPU boost section. For example my boost is set to 1260Mhz but my actual peak clock is 1332Mhz.


+1

gpu-z on the main screen is just reading off of the bios as to what it "should" be but real world is different. Its funny how no 2 keplers are the same as far as out of the box boost is concerned.


----------



## darkelixa

Tried out my old gigabyte 770gtx 2gb from the release batches and it still has bsod issues no matter what driver i use, would a new 770gtx have the same issues with bsod or do I just get a bad gpu


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Tried out my old gigabyte 770gtx 2gb from the release batches and it still has bsod issues no matter what driver i use, would a new 770gtx have the same issues with bsod or do I just get a bad gpu


Sounds like you had a bad gpu, rma the thing. My 770 has been reliable even with the "deadly" drivers....actually those early drivers gave be some of the best benchmark scores









The one good thing about the 770 since I know you have been unhappy with the 290 heat/noise is that it will run cool and quiet compared to that reference 290. Im not knocking it since Im actually thinking about getting one but seems something always comes up before I can pull the trigger on my next upgrade.


----------



## oDizz82

Reached my highest stable overclock on my (2) 770s using MSI Afterburner. Switched from Asus's GPU Tweak and still have room for more.
I've noticed there's not a lot of 1440p benchmark results to compare to so I've been running Heaven and Valley in 1080p for better comparisons for not only myself but for everyone else.


----------



## darkelixa

Ive Rma'd it before and because it wouldnt artifact they wouldnt send it back to gigabyte, so now i just have this exspensive door stop. Just not sure If i should upgrade my gpu and hope that is all that is wrong with the system, or go ahead and pay for just a whole new system with new gpu, cpu etc


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Ive Rma'd it before and because it wouldnt artifact they wouldnt send it back to gigabyte, so now i just have this exspensive door stop. Just not sure If i should upgrade my gpu and hope that is all that is wrong with the system, or go ahead and pay for just a whole new system with new gpu, cpu etc


Perhaps you should start a thread to get the help you really need before buying a complete system. You have good components. If its a display issue maybe open it in graphics general or if you suspect the system amd general. No need to buy completely new, plenty of us will try to help you through the troubleshooting. Sometimes a perceived gpu issue is a power supply or other items that can be overlooked, such as pushing the memory controller on a cpu too far, etc.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> Can someone tell me why Valley benchmark says my GPU is clocked at 1215MHz and GPU-Z says I'm at 1059MHz with a boost clock of 1111MHz? Am I missing something?


this is because you are in sli. your card will downclock to what the other card runs and this means one of your cards must be running those clocks either by setting or throttling.


----------



## darkelixa

I completely rebuilt my machine just on the weekend that went passed, i installed it all myself, when I installed the cpu it felt like I may have touched the thermal pad on the bottom but im pretty sure that doesnt really matter too much as I have seen linus touch the pad all over before with no problems at all






At 30 seconds for some proof on what he did

I rebuilt the machine with,

i5 4670k z97m-d3h gigabyte mainboard? silverstone tj08ew case 750gold silverstone psu 8 gb Kingston hyperx black cl10 ram samsung 256gb ssd 2tb secondary drive
h80i cpu cooler with noctua fans instead of stock Tried the old 770gtx with issues of bsod, no bsod with my r9 290 gpu
Nothing has been overclocked yet


----------



## jakku

computer comming apart. this weekend. RMA'ing both AIO coolers. excited to get the h100i upgrade form my h100 rma. other aio has a fault board thats not connecting to the fan software right. Both of these companies, thermaltake and corsair, i must say are amazing customer service. i dont have my invoices anymore and they accepted the RMAs due to the circumstances A+ to them























either way once i get it back up im hoping tos ee some maybe lower temps and higher clocks!


----------



## Imprezzion

My god I love this GTX770 I got..

I just traded my 290X for a mates 770 and a load of cash so I decided to use the 770 for a while and play with it in terms of OC.

It's a absolute monster.

Palit Jetstream. NCP4208 controller. Wrote a custom BIOS for it with KBT 1.27 for power limit raises and such.

It now runs softmodded with MSI AB 3.0 final @ 1.30v and LLC is hacked to 0% with the Rbby258 tool. This gives a load voltage of 1.296v actual.

Fanspeed in games on 100%, and it actually runs BF4 @ Ultra 1080p at a whopping 1398Mhz Boost. VRAM at 1900Mhz btw. It DirectX errors at 2000









Temps are amazing as well. Just hitting 67c tops at such insane voltages lol.

Now I just hope the 8 phases are up for the task and won't blow up. I mean, 1.30v with LLC = 0% hack is a LOT of load on the VRM's... a *LOT* of load..


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> My god I love this GTX770 I got..
> 
> I just traded my 290X for a mates 770 and a load of cash so I decided to use the 770 for a while and play with it in terms of OC.
> 
> It's a absolute monster.
> 
> Palit Jetstream. NCP4208 controller. Wrote a custom BIOS for it with KBT 1.27 for power limit raises and such.
> 
> It now runs softmodded with MSI AB 3.0 final @ 1.30v and LLC is hacked to 0% with the Rbby258 tool. This gives a load voltage of 1.296v actual.
> 
> Fanspeed in games on 100%, and it actually runs BF4 @ Ultra 1080p at a whopping 1398Mhz Boost. VRAM at 1900Mhz btw. It DirectX errors at 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are amazing as well. Just hitting 67c tops at such insane voltages lol.
> 
> Now I just hope the 8 phases are up for the task and won't blow up. I mean, 1.30v with LLC = 0% hack is a LOT of load on the VRM's... a *LOT* of load..


just wanted to say thank you i totally forgot to hack my LLC, as soon as i did im able to push 1437/1951 easily stable on 1.36v gonna go for broke here and see how high i can get it stable









seems LLC and bringing down my memclock 50mhz has made me better off resulting in higher clock speeds


----------



## athlon 64

Daaamn wait wait, so when you unlock the bios these cards are safe for 1.30/1.35 volts? My windforce x3 gtx770 runs 1300mhz at 1.200v. 1.212 doesn't help but i'd like to try pushing even more. She now hits a maximum of 70 celsius but i'm about to apply coolabratory liquid metal pro TIM and that should decrease the temps even more. Could someone link me a tutorial for gtx770 bios modding? And yeah, if someone has a gigabyte gtx770 how far is too far? When talking about voltage. Can i feel safe pushing 1.30v ?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Daaamn wait wait, so when you unlock the bios these cards are safe for 1.30/1.35 volts? My windforce x3 gtx770 runs 1300mhz at 1.200v. 1.212 doesn't help but i'd like to try pushing even more. She now hits a maximum of 70 celsius but i'm about to apply coolabratory liquid metal pro TIM and that should decrease the temps even more. Could someone link me a tutorial for gtx770 bios modding? And yeah, if someone has a gigabyte gtx770 how far is too far? When talking about voltage. Can i feel safe pushing 1.30v ?


Windforce's can take a LOT of voltage. They have very good VRM's and also they are directly cooled by the main heatsink so the VRM's can take a lot of volts before getting hot.

Even the Windforce GTX7*8*0's are fine up to 1.30v and since the 770 draws a lot less power, I wouldn't actually be all that afraid of running 1.32-1.35v. Benches that is. 24/7 i'd keep it at 1.30v which is max MSI AB can set anyway.

Unlocking voltage is very simple. Go into your MSI AB, save a profile, shut down MSI AB, open that profile .cfg in notepad (C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles\VEN_10......................................cfg)
Enter the following command under ''settings'' or if there's already a ''settings'' entry put it under the last line in that entry without the [Settings] part:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=3:20h

It can also be

[Settings]
CaptureDefaults=0
VDDC_Generic_Detection=0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection=4:20h

So, save the file and open MSI AB. If it prompts you to reboot to detect defaults it worked, if it doesn't, try the other code. If that fails as well you probably can't unlock it.

Not all NCP420*8* cards unlock voltage. NCP420*6* is what the code is meant for and although it should work on the 08 it doesn't always work.

LLC unlocking is something entirely different. Rbby258's tool is the easiest and that works for everyone. The other tools either fail to work all together on a GTX770 NCP4208 or don't work with MSI AB 3.0 Final or up. However, you have to do this every reboot! A reboot clears your LLC settings so.. Too much work for me for the extra 50Mhz orso









EDIT: All the Gigabyte Windforce3X models have the NCP4208, the Palit JetStream models have it, the Gainward Phantoms as well. There's probably more out there i don't know of. I thought the Herculez models had it as well but not sure..

Oh and mine is perfectly stable at 1.30v load 1398Mhz core and 1875Mhz VRAM. Played 3 hours of BF4 straight without even one single artifact or crash.
1411Mhz did crash in like, 15 minutes of playing so... And 1900+Mhz VRAM still gives a DirectX crash after a couple of minutes.


----------



## athlon 64

So i don't even need to use KBT to unlock the voltage limit? Great, she is going to rock 1.30 then. I'll be back with the results soon


----------



## Imprezzion

Nah you don't need KBT for that. Just unlocking power limit would be a good idea as the stock 109% will get shattered with 1.30v.


----------



## athlon 64

So how do i remove the power limit? I didn't really understand why did you mention LLC unlocking if this with the afterburner.cfg file should work? What is the esiest way to move the power limiter up and push the voltage to 1.30v ?


----------



## Imprezzion

Power limit has to be done in the BIOS. Just raise the max wattage entry.



Also, LLC hack means the vdroop on the card is eliminated. This further boosts voltage by 0.025v plus it makes voltage delivery much more stable.

Problem is, the load on the VRM's increases massively.

Normally, with 1.30v set in MSI AB, actual load volts will be something like 1.266-1.275v. With LLC hacks it will be actual 1.296-1.300v but load on the VRM's is MUCH higher.


----------



## athlon 64

So then the best option would be unlock the voltage to 1.3v , remove the TDP limiter and don't touch LLC. Because i'm planning to run this 24/7.
The problem is, afterburner cfg unlock didn't work. How do i mod the bios now to get 1.30v/unlocked TDP? Witch program do i use?

Okay so i see it's KBT time


----------



## athlon 64

Seems i have no luck with the MSI afterburner voltage softmod. Windforce x3 gtx770 doesn't use the right voltage controller. Those commands just don't work. Now i'm trying to figure out how to rise the voltage limiter uring KBT, it's a bit complicated.

EDIT: I have been reading a bit and seems there is just no way to push a gigabyte 770 over 1.212v/ It doesn't have the right voltage controller


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Seems i have no luck with the MSI afterburner voltage softmod. Windforce x3 gtx770 doesn't use the right voltage controller. Those commands just don't work. Now i'm trying to figure out how to rise the voltage limiter uring KBT, it's a bit complicated.
> 
> EDIT: I have been reading a bit and seems there is just no way to push a gigabyte 770 over 1.212v/ It doesn't have the right voltage controller


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_770_WindForce_OC/5.html

It uses the NCP4208 but then yours doesn't respond to the commands.

Download Rbby258's tool and check the status of your LLC. If it replies : 10 on any of them, it's possible.


----------



## athlon 64

I did, it replies "invalid" for both status checks :/

I have read somewhere in the rbby subject... someone had a 4gig windforce gtx770 and could find no way to remove the voltage limiter...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Seems i have no luck with the MSI afterburner voltage softmod. Windforce x3 gtx770 doesn't use the right voltage controller. Those commands just don't work. Now i'm trying to figure out how to rise the voltage limiter uring KBT, it's a bit complicated.
> 
> EDIT: I have been reading a bit and seems there is just no way to push a gigabyte 770 over 1.212v/ It doesn't have the right voltage controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_770_WindForce_OC/5.html
> 
> It uses the NCP4208 but then yours doesn't respond to the commands.
> 
> Download Rbby258's tool and check the status of your LLC. If it replies : 10 on any of them, it's possible.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> I did, it replies "invalid" for both status checks :/
> 
> I have read somewhere in the rbby subject... someone had a 4gig windforce gtx770 and could find no way to remove the voltage limiter...


gigabytes are left out of all of the mods as the controller we have bytes. We can hardmod though and its in this thread in the last 10 pages that will tell you how to do so with a pencil. also the check llc will always say 10 on one of the options as the 4208 is very close to the 4206.


----------



## athlon 64

Yeah so the pencil mode is the only option... but i'm not doing that xd. She runs 1300 at 1.2v so i'm quiet happy.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Yeah so the pencil mode is the only option... but i'm not doing that xd. She runs 1300 at 1.2v so i'm quiet happy.


I agree as it is easy to mess up so best not to mod it above 1.212v. my 780 caps at 1241 core and mem wont move.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I agree as it is easy to mess up so best not to mod it above 1.212v. my 780 caps at 1241 core and mem wont move.


Damn that's a really bad sample... to cheer you up my 4670k can't run faster then 4.1Ghz no matter how much voltage you give it. And for 4.1 it needs 1.34 volts







. I don't know if it possibly could be any worse xd.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I agree as it is easy to mess up so best not to mod it above 1.212v. my 780 caps at 1241 core and mem wont move.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's a really bad sample... to cheer you up my 4670k can't run faster then 4.1Ghz no matter how much voltage you give it. And for 4.1 it needs 1.34 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't know if it possibly could be any worse xd.
Click to expand...

yeah hopefully somebody decides to work on gigabyte cards. also pll overvoltage and pll won't help?


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah hopefully somebody decides to work on gigabyte cards. also pll overvoltage and pll won't help?


Nothing helpes... i tried maxing out input voltage, screwing with NB clocks. Took me 4 days to do all the testings but he just won go faster then 4.1 at 1.35v. He stays at about 75C (prime 95) with a zalman performa cooler.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah hopefully somebody decides to work on gigabyte cards. also pll overvoltage and pll won't help?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing helpes... i tried maxing out input voltage, screwing with NB clocks. Took me 4 days to do all the testings but he just won go faster then 4.1 at 1.35v. He stays at about 75C (prime 95) with a zalman performa cooler.
Click to expand...

ouch. maybe it needs extreme voltages. I would just pull a advanced rma lol. dont really know if intel does that though.


----------



## marcgarcia322

my new score i had to raise my cpu clock as i was only running 4.0 but when i raised my cpu 4.3 my score went up to this 
but i think i'm at my cpus limit


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> my new score i had to raise my cpu clock as i was only running 4.0 but when i raised my cpu 4.3 my score went up to this
> but i think i'm at my cpus limit


you are nowhere near it but you will need a good cooler or a custom loopp to get higher


----------



## marcgarcia322

this 3570k glitches at 4.4 i also triied to use the kraken G10 but was unable to get the temps much better than air so i gave up on water for now


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> this 3570k glitches at 4.4 i also triied to use the kraken G10 but was unable to get the temps much better than air so i gave up on water for now


I meant custom waterloop as the AIO's are the same as a really good air cooler.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I meant custom waterloop as the AIO's are the same as a really good air cooler.


i did find a full water block but i have to wait as as i have to buy everything piece by piece after the summer i think that will be my next project as i just got a 770 lightning
and should receive it by this weekend amazon is selling refurbs for $ 269 so i will be in sli if all goes well and maybe next year H2O . i agree totally with what your saying
but as for now i'm completely happy with my scores as i'm right behind CL3P20 in firestrike at 8171 and i know he could go higher if he wanted very few on air can. right now until someone beats my score i have a bronze cup in catzilla with a valid score url. so yeah on air i'm pushed as far i can but i'm going to take a break from this card for a while and learn how to unlock the lightning


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I meant custom waterloop as the AIO's are the same as a really good air cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> i did find a full water block but i have to wait as as i have to buy everything piece by piece after the summer i think that will be my next project as i just got a 770 lightning
> and should receive it by this weekend amazon is selling refurbs for $ 269 so i will be in sli if all goes well and maybe next year H2O . i agree totally with what your saying
> but as for now i'm completely happy with my scores as i'm right behind CL3P20 in firestrike at 8171 and i know he could go higher if he wanted very few on air can. right now until someone beats my score i have a bronze cup in catzilla with a valid score url. so yeah on air i'm pushed as far i can but i'm going to take a break from this card for a while and learn how to unlock the lightning
Click to expand...

awesome and enjoy what you have as most lose their cards because they dont.


----------



## oDizz82

Was able to squeeze an extra 66MHz out of my (2) 770's GPU clock by switching to MSI Afterburner. What really helped stabilize my overclock was clicking the radio button to allow constant voltage. Don't know if Asus's GPU Tweak has that option but I'm very happy with Afterburner. My 770s max GPU clock while being stable is 1293.4MHz which is way up from the base clock of 1059MHz.
Does anyone know if the Asus 770 can have it's voltage unlocked or any other mods for overclocking it? My cards never get above 70*C due to two 120mm PMW fans that sit right next to my cards and one 120mm fan that sits in front of both cards. Would water cooling these cards allow me to get substantially higher clocks?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> Was able to squeeze an extra 66MHz out of my (2) 770's GPU clock by switching to MSI Afterburner. What really helped stabilize my overclock was clicking the radio button to allow constant voltage. Don't know if Asus's GPU Tweak has that option but I'm very happy with Afterburner. My 770s max GPU clock while being stable is 1293.4MHz which is way up from the base clock of 1059MHz.
> Does anyone know if the Asus 770 can have it's voltage unlocked or any other mods for overclocking it? My cards never get above 70*C due to two 120mm PMW fans that sit right next to my cards and one 120mm fan that sits in front of both cards. Would water cooling these cards allow me to get substantially higher clocks?


Looks very familiar.......


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Was able to squeeze an extra 66MHz out of my (2) 770's GPU clock by switching to MSI Afterburner. What really helped stabilize my overclock was clicking the radio button to allow constant voltage. Don't know if Asus's GPU Tweak has that option but I'm very happy with Afterburner. My 770s max GPU clock while being stable is 1293.4MHz which is way up from the base clock of 1059MHz.
> Does anyone know if the Asus 770 can have it's voltage unlocked or any other mods for overclocking it? My cards never get above 70*C due to two 120mm PMW fans that sit right next to my cards and one 120mm fan that sits in front of both cards. Would water cooling these cards allow me to get substantially higher clocks?


If you want to go over 1.212v you need to hard mod them. If you can use a soldering iron it's supposedly one of the easiest hard mods out there from what I've read. Although it will void any warranty you have. Head over to this thread to find out more on how it's done.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire/0_100


----------



## mgdman546

Hi guys, I need some help troubleshooting a problem with one of my cards. I have 2 Evga gtx 770 OC ACX cards, and under aida64 sensors it lists my second card vrm at 1.08 Amps at idle, the frequency drops and voltage also but this stays locked compared to my first card. My first card jumps around between 0.4 and 0.6 Amps idle. Should I be concerned about this, the reading also says the same in hwinfo64.

I have recently installed a new motherboard (Maximus VII Gene) with all current drivers and bios, New drivers 340.43. I also swapped my upper and lower cards because bottom card had higher boost so I wanted it as main card. I do have the Msi afterburner voltage unlock soft mod trick using the profile hack without llc mod from a few months back and can move voltage slider up to 1.3V, no software was used just the profile change. I have stock evga bios and my cards are not overclocked (Yet)









I am unsure where to go from here and was wondering if anyone else has had this issue, I am going to try re-installing the drivers with display driver uninstaller first and see if that fixes it.

Also it does this with and without sli enabled as far as I can tell. Possibly if i remove the card and the start up and install it again after that which would be a pain since the cards have water blocks. The only other thing I noticed different with aida64 was first card listed wddm 1.3 under directx, and the second card was missing this. Not sure if its only need under one or not.

Thanks for any help you can give with this.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> Was able to squeeze an extra 66MHz out of my (2) 770's GPU clock by switching to MSI Afterburner. What really helped stabilize my overclock was clicking the radio button to allow constant voltage. Don't know if Asus's GPU Tweak has that option but I'm very happy with Afterburner. My 770s max GPU clock while being stable is 1293.4MHz which is way up from the base clock of 1059MHz.
> Does anyone know if the Asus 770 can have it's voltage unlocked or any other mods for overclocking it? My cards never get above 70*C due to two 120mm PMW fans that sit right next to my cards and one 120mm fan that sits in front of both cards. Would water cooling these cards allow me to get substantially higher clocks?


Yeah like it was mentioned hard mod. A small amount of us have done it. On air though probably 1.30v would be max, with sli Im not sure if it can stay cool that high. If your patient and can solder with skill its easy.


----------



## Tryek

Just FYI:
I tested my MSI Afterburner OC GeForce GTX 770 (OC 0%) in Valley Benchmark.
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k OC to 4.2GHz
RAM: Corsair Crucial 16gb 1600

-Custom settings: (~High, 2x AA, 1080p, DirectX 11) - Result:
FPS: 76.1
Score: 3182
Min FPS: 33.3
Max FPS: 146.4

-Ultra HD settings (Highest, 8x AA, 1080p, DirectX 11) - Result:
FPS: 46.1
Score: 1928
Min FPS: 24.9
Max FPS: 86.6

There you go, hope this comes in usefull.


----------



## longfellow78

Hi all. New 770 owner here with overclocking questions. Theres loads of great info on this thread but lots of it is over my head. sorry I'm sure these have been asked before:

I have a kfa2 (galaxy) ex oc 2gb, 1111 gpu and 1753 ram. ive used AB and evga precision to try overclocking but not geting very far. can only add 35 to core and 75(!) to ram before crashing. the ram is elpida alas, but I dont think the voltage is changing with max power/temp limit, +.12 volts. Gpuz shows a flat 1.2v. do I need to mod the bios to make the extra voltage be unlocked? most people seem to have samsung ram, is my elpida dreadul for overclocking?

Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Hi all. New 770 owner here with overclocking questions. Theres loads of great info on this thread but lots of it is over my head. sorry I'm sure these have been asked before:
> 
> I have a kfa2 (galaxy) ex oc 2gb, 1111 gpu and 1753 ram. ive used AB and evga precision to try overclocking but not geting very far. can only add 35 to core and 75(!) to ram before crashing. the ram is elpida alas, but I dont think the voltage is changing with max power/temp limit, +.12 volts. Gpuz shows a flat 1.2v. do I need to mod the bios to make the extra voltage be unlocked? most people seem to have samsung ram, is my elpida dreadul for overclocking?
> 
> Thanks a lot for any help.


elpida needs a lot of voltage to oc and voltmodding can get it to it but the bios mod won't give you enough to make oc'ing elpida worthwhile.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elpida needs a lot of voltage to oc and voltmodding can get it to it but the bios mod won't give you enough to make oc'ing elpida worthwhile.
Click to expand...

I agree for most cases.. exception being EVGA + elpida. Most of the EVGA selection (leaving out Classified) have much lower overhead for RAM OC already due to BIOS/timings.. so if you do get one with elpida.. chances are it wont limit your OC, as elpida do much better with the tighter timing BIOS vs. the Hynix which come on the other version PCB and like looser timings and speed.

*using the same BIOS, performance was good on both and RAM speeds topped out near the same - when tested on EVGA SC/ACX 1x Elpida and 1x Hynix


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> elpida needs a lot of voltage to oc and voltmodding can get it to it but the bios mod won't give you enough to make oc'ing elpida worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree for most cases.. exception being EVGA + elpida. Most of the EVGA selection (leaving out Classified) have much lower overhead for RAM OC already due to BIOS/timings.. so if you do get one with elpida.. chances are it wont limit your OC, as elpida do much better with the tighter timing BIOS vs. the Hynix which come on the other version PCB and like looser timings and speed.
> 
> *using the same BIOS, performance was good on both and RAM speeds topped out near the same - when tested on EVGA SC/ACX 1x Elpida and 1x Hynix
Click to expand...

so for evga the 1.212v is enough to get a worthwhile vram oc?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> elpida needs a lot of voltage to oc and voltmodding can get it to it but the bios mod won't give you enough to make oc'ing elpida worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree for most cases.. exception being EVGA + elpida. Most of the EVGA selection (leaving out Classified) have much lower overhead for RAM OC already due to BIOS/timings.. so if you do get one with elpida.. chances are it wont limit your OC, as elpida do much better with the tighter timing BIOS vs. the Hynix which come on the other version PCB and like looser timings and speed.
> 
> *using the same BIOS, performance was good on both and RAM speeds topped out near the same - when tested on EVGA SC/ACX 1x Elpida and 1x Hynix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so for evga the 1.212v is enough to get a worthwhile vram oc?
Click to expand...

1.21v is core voltage only.. stock RAM voltage is 1.65v idle and ~1.63v under load

*With stock 1.65v for vRAM, I am able to run a reliable 1840mhz for daily use with full Q settings (on both Elpida and Hynix versions of the GPU).. neither will run stable more than +15mhz over that though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> elpida needs a lot of voltage to oc and voltmodding can get it to it but the bios mod won't give you enough to make oc'ing elpida worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree for most cases.. exception being EVGA + elpida. Most of the EVGA selection (leaving out Classified) have much lower overhead for RAM OC already due to BIOS/timings.. so if you do get one with elpida.. chances are it wont limit your OC, as elpida do much better with the tighter timing BIOS vs. the Hynix which come on the other version PCB and like looser timings and speed.
> 
> *using the same BIOS, performance was good on both and RAM speeds topped out near the same - when tested on EVGA SC/ACX 1x Elpida and 1x Hynix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so for evga the 1.212v is enough to get a worthwhile vram oc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.21v is core voltage only.. stock RAM voltage is 1.65v idle and ~1.63v under load
> 
> *With stock 1.65v for vRAM, I am able to run a reliable 1840mhz for daily use with full Q settings (on both Elpida and Hynix versions of the GPU).. neither will run stable more than +15mhz over that though.
Click to expand...

you can up the vram voltage in the bios with the core voltage.


----------



## CL3P20

Have to show me how.. nothing I have tried so far is making mem voltage respond to software. *I was going to hardmod..but I dont think I care to bench these cold..and they are more than enough overkill for me for daily use. My kids game.. i bench.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Have to show me how.. nothing I have tried so far is making mem voltage respond to software. *I was going to hardmod..but I dont think I care to bench these cold..and they are more than enough overkill for me for daily use. My kids game.. i bench.


let me see the bios.


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I agree for most cases.. exception being EVGA + elpida. Most of the EVGA selection (leaving out Classified) have much lower overhead for RAM OC already due to BIOS/timings.. so if you do get one with elpida.. chances are it wont limit your OC, as elpida do much better with the tighter timing BIOS vs. the Hynix which come on the other version PCB and like looser timings and speed.
> 
> *using the same BIOS, performance was good on both and RAM speeds topped out near the same - when tested on EVGA SC/ACX 1x Elpida and 1x Hynix


Thanks for reples.
I downloaded the compatible galaxy bios on the front page but it locks the max voltage to 1.162v instead of 1.21, and heaven crashes. I opened the bios in kepler bios tweaker and for some reason it shows the maximum bios as not 1.21 on one of the sliders. I will do some research and try and change this myself.
BTW does changing the voltage only apply to current going to the core? or the core and the ram? I'm sure there is a KFA2 overclocking tool that allows core and ram voltages to be set independently...

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I agree for most cases.. exception being EVGA + elpida. Most of the EVGA selection (leaving out Classified) have much lower overhead for RAM OC already due to BIOS/timings.. so if you do get one with elpida.. chances are it wont limit your OC, as elpida do much better with the tighter timing BIOS vs. the Hynix which come on the other version PCB and like looser timings and speed.
> 
> *using the same BIOS, performance was good on both and RAM speeds topped out near the same - when tested on EVGA SC/ACX 1x Elpida and 1x Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reples.
> I downloaded the compatible galaxy bios on the front page but it locks the max voltage to 1.162v instead of 1.21, and heaven crashes. I opened the bios in kepler bios tweaker and for some reason it shows the maximum bios as not 1.21 on one of the sliders. I will do some research and try and change this myself.
> BTW does changing the voltage only apply to current going to the core? or the core and the ram? I'm sure there is a KFA2 overclocking tool that allows core and ram voltages to be set independently...
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I could mod your original bios for you so that you won't crash.


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can up the vram voltage in the bios with the core voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I could mod your original bios for you so that you won't crash.


Thanks a lot,
I'll upload it later. Basically I just want the core voltage increased to 1.212 and maybe a tiny tiny memory voltage bump to give me some stability for a small memory OC.
I'd be happy at 1300 boost/ 7200 ram (elpida trash ram).
Thanks a lot.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can up the vram voltage in the bios with the core voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I could mod your original bios for you so that you won't crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> I'll upload it later. Basically I just want the core voltage increased to 1.212 and maybe a tiny tiny memory voltage bump to give me some stability for a small memory OC.
> I'd be happy at 1300 boost/ 7200 ram (elpida trash ram).
> Thanks a lot.
Click to expand...

no problem when you upload it i will set it for you.


----------



## longfellow78

4778.zip 121k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem when you upload it i will set it for you.


Thanks, could you also lower the minimum fan speed as well, it could be quieter.
Thanks a lot


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> 4778.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem when you upload it i will set it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, could you also lower the minimum fan speed as well, it could be quieter.
> Thanks a lot
Click to expand...

 4778.zip 365k .zip file
 I included 2 versions as not all cards are able to run mem clock oc's even with the vram voltage increased and your clock table doesn't go past 1267MHz so before we decide to set core that high we have to make sure its stable. try the 7200 mem version and if its not stable then try the other newmod.rom and start oc'ing the mem and see how far you get. It should be known that though i can set the numbers and give you the power i cannot oc your card magically and so this may take a few tries but we will get it.


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 4778.zip 365k .zip file
> I included 2 versions as not all cards are able to run mem clock oc's even with the vram voltage increased and your clock table doesn't go past 1267MHz so before we decide to set core that high we have to make sure its stable. try the 7200 mem version and if its not stable then try the other newmod.rom and start oc'ing the mem and see how far you get. It should be known that though i can set the numbers and give you the power i cannot oc your card magically and so this may take a few tries but we will get it.


Hey thanks that's really kind of you. I'll have a go!


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 4778.zip 365k .zip file
> I included 2 versions as not all cards are able to run mem clock oc's even with the vram voltage increased and your clock table doesn't go past 1267MHz so before we decide to set core that high we have to make sure its stable. try the 7200 mem version and if its not stable then try the other newmod.rom and start oc'ing the mem and see how far you get. It should be known that though i can set the numbers and give you the power i cannot oc your card magically and so this may take a few tries but we will get it.


Hi,
flashed the newmod bios, and the voltage is indeed now 1.212 thanks. The boost clock maxed at 1189, so around 35 more than gpuz states is the boost clock.

However I noticed some things:

The power limit now only goes up to 100% (95 degrees) it doesn't go up to 118 like before. Is this meant to happen?
I ran heaven at stock clocks and it crashed after 30 seconds. The ram was clocked at 1800, Did you mean to clock both bioses at 7200 ram? Did you boost the ram voltage?
I believe I was able to clock my ram that fast before (I could be wrong), so either my card couldn't take that speed, or else the 100% power limit was holding it back.

Could you advise please?
Thanks a lot for the help.

edit: I remember I wasn't able to clock it at 7200 before, only about an offset of 75, which I think is 7150...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 4778.zip 365k .zip file
> I included 2 versions as not all cards are able to run mem clock oc's even with the vram voltage increased and your clock table doesn't go past 1267MHz so before we decide to set core that high we have to make sure its stable. try the 7200 mem version and if its not stable then try the other newmod.rom and start oc'ing the mem and see how far you get. It should be known that though i can set the numbers and give you the power i cannot oc your card magically and so this may take a few tries but we will get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> flashed the newmod bios, and the voltage is indeed now 1.212 thanks. The boost clock maxed at 1189, so around 35 more than gpuz states is the boost clock.
> 
> However I noticed some things:
> 
> The power limit now only goes up to 100% (95 degrees) it doesn't go up to 118 like before. Is this meant to happen?
> I ran heaven at stock clocks and it crashed after 30 seconds. The ram was clocked at 1800, Did you mean to clock both bioses at 7200 ram? Did you boost the ram voltage?
> I believe I was able to clock my ram that fast before (I could be wrong), so either my card couldn't take that speed, or else the 100% power limit was holding it back.
> 
> Could you advise please?
> Thanks a lot for the help.
> 
> edit: I remember I wasn't able to clock it at 7200 before, only about an offset of 75, which I think is 7150...
Click to expand...

No one bios is at 7200 because your card might not be able to handle it and the power limit originally gave you 118% of 185w or 200w and now its 100% of 300w and the bios is fine but its the ram as it wan'ts more and the vrm's may be the limiting factor. Did you try the one without the ram oc.


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> No one bios is at 7200 because your card might not be able to handle it and the power limit originally gave you 118% of 185w or 200w and now its 100% of 300w and the bios is fine but its the ram as it wan'ts more and the vrm's may be the limiting factor. Did you try the one without the ram oc.


Ah I see about the power limit thanks, but about the ram clocks, both bioses seem to be clocked at 7200. I tried the newmod.rom and it was 3600 in kepler, and I checked the other one (7200) with kepler bios tweak and that has the same speed too. I think you may have copied the same one twice. Shall I back the ram speed down to stock and forget about it? I don't want to try too much voltage through the ram for a single fps or two. Maybe should accept the crappy ram and focus on core clocks?

Thanks again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> No one bios is at 7200 because your card might not be able to handle it and the power limit originally gave you 118% of 185w or 200w and now its 100% of 300w and the bios is fine but its the ram as it wan'ts more and the vrm's may be the limiting factor. Did you try the one without the ram oc.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see about the power limit thanks, but about the ram clocks, both bioses seem to be clocked at 7200. I tried the newmod.rom and it was 3600 in kepler, and I checked the other one (7200) with kepler bios tweak and that has the same speed too. I think you may have copied the same one twice. Shall I back the ram speed down to stock and forget about it? I don't want to try too much voltage through the ram for a single fps or two. Maybe should accept the crappy ram and focus on core clocks?
> 
> Thanks again.
Click to expand...

the 770 will be better served with the clocks as the memory is pretty high anyway. so try this one.

newmod.zip 122k .zip file
 just changed it to disable boost so if you downloaded before the edit please redownload.


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the 770 will be better served with the clocks as the memory is pretty high anyway. so try this one.
> 
> newmod.zip 122k .zip file
> just changed it to disable boost so if you downloaded before the edit please redownload.


Thanks, I tried it. It seems to work better. I see boost is disabled, is there an advantage to this in stability?
The only weird thing is gpuz reads the clock as 540mhz instead of 1111. Is there any way to fix this? Otherwise looking good for testing later tnt.
Thanks a lot again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the 770 will be better served with the clocks as the memory is pretty high anyway. so try this one.
> 
> newmod.zip 122k .zip file
> just changed it to disable boost so if you downloaded before the edit please redownload.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I tried it. It seems to work better. I see boost is disabled, is there an advantage to this in stability?
> The only weird thing is gpuz reads the clock as 540mhz instead of 1111. Is there any way to fix this? Otherwise looking good for testing later tnt.
> Thanks a lot again.
Click to expand...

disabling boost prevents you from boosting to the edge of stability. as for the clock thing my 770 did the same thing when i had it.


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> disabling boost prevents you from boosting to the edge of stability. as for the clock thing my 770 did the same thing when i had it.


ok got it, so what happens if thermal/power limits are reached and there is no boost state to dial back from? does it crash?


----------



## CL3P20

core will throttle in that instance...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> disabling boost prevents you from boosting to the edge of stability. as for the clock thing my 770 did the same thing when i had it.
> 
> 
> 
> ok got it, so what happens if thermal/power limits are reached and there is no boost state to dial back from? does it crash?
Click to expand...

The core will throttle on its own as CL3P20 has said but you have your low power states for when not in performance mode so you just have to make a custom fan profile and you won't throttle.


----------



## tvelander

Reference card









Under water.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under water.


thats a perfect card there. What voltages are you running?


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats a perfect card there. What voltages are you running?


1.212v


----------



## Vario

I am certain I have seen GPU-Z images of cards with over 100% ASIC. Very nice overclock


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats a perfect card there. What voltages are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.212v
Click to expand...

perfect. its the sweet spot for your card. 1450MHz is perfect.


----------



## longfellow78

Hey,
I tested new bios last night, and the most I can get is 1230 on core. I tried upping the voltage to 1.237 as well, no good. It looks like I just have a very poor card. Can only get the ram stable at 7100 also.
Thanks for all the help, I won't buy a budget brand again!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Hey,
> I tested new bios last night, and the most I can get is 1230 on core. I tried upping the voltage to 1.237 as well, no good. It looks like I just have a very poor card. Can only get the ram stable at 7100 also.
> Thanks for all the help, I won't buy a budget brand again!


no problem and 1.212v is the highest you can use from the bios as the driver limits it but the afterburner mod will get you a lot higher voltage and i gave you the power in the bios for it but you need watercooling befor i recommend you using it.


----------



## joder

I thought I had saw somewhere that the voltage was also limited by a resistor? Is this true on GTX770 cards? I am looking at getting a EVGA 770 (not sure which yet) and I wonder if voltages can even be touched with a modified bios?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> I thought I had saw somewhere that the voltage was also limited by a resistor? Is this true on GTX770 cards? I am looking at getting a EVGA 770 (not sure which yet) and I wonder if voltages can even be touched with a modified bios?


not for 1.212v any card can do it but to go over that is limited by the driver and the afterburner mod is using the voltage controller to bypass that by reading and writing directly to the driver.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under water.


1450mhz on stock voltage lol thats the best I have heard of. Mine did 1372mhz stock before I modded it


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not for 1.212v any card can do it but to go over that is limited by the driver and the afterburner mod is using the voltage controller to bypass that by reading and writing directly to the driver.


Thanks for the quick reply. So in short - please correct what is incorrect if you don't mind:

I can volt up to 1.212v without any modifications using Afterburner/Precision X, however, anything over that can be done the mods/custom bios? No hardware/physical voltage mods required?

I ended up going with the EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Dual SC w/ EVGA ACX Cooler (P/N: 02G-P4-2776-KR).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1450mhz on stock voltage lol thats the best I have heard of. Mine did 1372mhz stock before I modded it
Click to expand...

its on 1.212v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not for 1.212v any card can do it but to go over that is limited by the driver and the afterburner mod is using the voltage controller to bypass that by reading and writing directly to the driver.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. So in short - please correct what is incorrect if you don't mind:
> 
> I can volt up to 1.212v without any modifications using Afterburner/Precision X, however, anything over that can be done the mods/custom bios? No hardware/physical voltage mods required?
> 
> I ended up going with the EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Dual SC w/ EVGA ACX Cooler (P/N: 02G-P4-2776-KR).
Click to expand...

yes unless the card does not like the bios mod(which would be wierd because most cards do.


----------



## marcgarcia322

tvelander

YEAH in the bios HAHAAHH!!!







and with ab or precision what voltage are you sending 1.350v-1.4v


----------



## joder

So it looks like with stock bios my card can only volt up to 1.2 and no further.

In the OP there is no Dual SC bios for the 2048 version but there is for the 4GB version. Additionally, there is a SC version, however, not sure that this works with the Dual BIOS card?

Thoughts?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> So it looks like with stock bios my card can only volt up to 1.2 and no further.
> 
> In the OP there is no Dual SC bios for the 2048 version but there is for the 4GB version. Additionally, there is a SC version, however, not sure that this works with the Dual BIOS card?
> 
> Thoughts?


upload your bios so i can mod it when i get back


----------



## joder

joder_GTX-770-2048-SC-DUAL_GK104.zip 125k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> upload your bios so i can mod it when i get back


Here it is - do you use NiBiTor to edit or something else?

Also for everyone else - when I was playing around with the card and bumping up the frequency today on the GPU I would get a black screen than an OpenGL lost connection error 7 when running Kombustor.

I am wondering if this is a voltage issue with the card or perhaps I need a better PSU.

ASIC score FWIW is 74.5% - I have read this isn't necessarily a bad thing as it will clock higher than a higher scoring ASIC card, however, it will also require more voltage than higher scoring ASIC card too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> joder_GTX-770-2048-SC-DUAL_GK104.zip 125k .zip file
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> upload your bios so i can mod it when i get back
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is - do you use NiBiTor to edit or something else?
> 
> Also for everyone else - when I was playing around with the card and bumping up the frequency today on the GPU I would get a black screen than an OpenGL lost connection error 7 when running Kombustor.
> 
> I am wondering if this is a voltage issue with the card or perhaps I need a better PSU.
> 
> ASIC score FWIW is 74.5% - I have read this isn't necessarily a bad thing as it will clock higher than a higher scoring ASIC card, however, it will also require more voltage than higher scoring ASIC card too.
Click to expand...

you may need more voltage and if so this mod will help. if the psu can provide it that is. I set the voltage to 1.187 but i made 1.212 available because if that issue is the psu or the bad card a computer restart can easily set it back to 1.187 since touse 1.212 you will have to raise the voltage in a oc software.

joder_GTX-770-2048-SC-DUAL_GK104.zip 251k .zip file


----------



## Gunzblazin305

Hello everyone! Question... I have 2 Gigabyte Windforce III GTX 770 4GB OC'ed Edition cards on sli. Can I actually overclock them more than what afterburner, guru and EVGA Precision apps allow me to? Can I unlock the voltage and get more performance out of them? If so, would it be drastically more powerful to influence me to do so? What kind of benifit would you say I'd get out of doing it? Thank for the reply guys. This is a little knowledge for me to educate myself, at this point all my games run perfectly running on Ultra Spec @ 1080 and so fourth... But in the future I think we can expect to see more demanding games, so It'd be good to know. Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Spoiler: Snip!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunzblazin305*
> 
> Hello everyone! Question... I have 2 Gigabyte Windforce III GTX 770 4GB OC'ed Edition cards on sli. Can I actually overclock them more than what afterburner, guru and EVGA Precision apps allow me to? Can I unlock the voltage and get more performance out of them? If so, would it be drastically more powerful to influence me to do so? What kind of benifit would you say I'd get out of doing it? Thank for the reply guys. This is a little knowledge for me to educate myself, at this point all my games run perfectly running on Ultra Spec @ 1080 and so fourth... But in the future I think we can expect to see more demanding games, so It'd be good to know. Thanks!





yes you definitely can gain more performance though it won't be the same as running one card and doing it which will gain a lot. I don't recommend it as its not worth it since you are in sli and by the time the 770's are not sufficient anymore maxwell will be out and probably other cards.


----------



## abe2g14

After almost a year of following this thread as a guest, I've joined the club at last!







. I have to give it to you guys this is the most mature and most helpful forum I've come across(and I'm on a lot of them).

I've been trying to eek the most out of my 770 with tips from you guys, but now I'm hitting the limit it seems. The maximum stable I get on my ACX 770 on is +80 on core and +200 on memory with voltage of 1.212V. This gives me a max boost clock of 1280Mhz, stable for my other games but causes regular TDRs on Far Cry 3 fully maxed with 4x MSAA. The TDRs show up after about 20-30 minutes, sometimes longer. However I get much smoother and consistent fps with this OC in FC3, it's a joy to play. Bumping it down to +78 on core reduces boost to 1267Mhz which doesn't crash Far Cry 3, but gameplay is noticeably choppy especially in areas with lots of trees. I use an aggressive fan profile in Precision X so temps stay below 72°C at all times so I don't have temp issues(I live in a tropical country).

I'd like to know if I can get a higher overclock stable for the demanding games especially since the reason I bled almost $2000 for the rig was for the upcoming GTA V(add Far Cry 4 and Arham Knight to that list) I can't afford to have my rig grow old on me even before I get that game. I read about the afterburner mod and bios tweaking in this forum, what would you guys suggest? My limitations are I can't RMA my card from my and current location(costs will be prohibitive) also watercooling isn't in my budget right now. I just wish I could make 1280Mhz or even 1291Mhz completely stable with temps under control, that would be enough for me right now.


----------



## Smith Xavyez

Hi ,

I am trying to buy New Graphic .. Will from ASUS .

But GTX770 DCII 4G DDR5 was out of stock . My mobo is Maximus IV , core i7 3770 . 8 GB Ram .. Monitor is Dell 1080P .

*I want to know is , Is 2 gb is enough for single moniror ? Am I need to buy 4 gb DDR5 for future proof ?* So , I have to wait until their stock comes .

my second though is ROG POSEIDON-GTX770-P-2GD5 . I have to order too ..

*Remember , I can only order ASUS cards . We haven't distributer from EVGA . I can't do RMA to others* . I am from Myanmar .

Thanks all and sorry for my bad English ..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abe2g14*
> 
> After almost a year of following this thread as a guest, I've joined the club at last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have to give it to you guys this is the most mature and most helpful forum I've come across(and I'm on a lot of them).
> 
> I've been trying to eek the most out of my 770 with tips from you guys, but now I'm hitting the limit it seems. The maximum stable I get on my ACX 770 on is +80 on core and +200 on memory with voltage of 1.212V. This gives me a max boost clock of 1280Mhz, stable for my other games but causes regular TDRs on Far Cry 3 fully maxed with 4x MSAA. The TDRs show up after about 20-30 minutes, sometimes longer. However I get much smoother and consistent fps with this OC in FC3, it's a joy to play. Bumping it down to +78 on core reduces boost to 1267Mhz which doesn't crash Far Cry 3, but gameplay is noticeably choppy especially in areas with lots of trees. I use an aggressive fan profile in Precision X so temps stay below 72°C at all times so I don't have temp issues(I live in a tropical country).
> 
> I'd like to know if I can get a higher overclock stable for the demanding games especially since the reason I bled almost $2000 for the rig was for the upcoming GTA V(add Far Cry 4 and Arham Knight to that list) I can't afford to have my rig grow old on me even before I get that game. I read about the afterburner mod and bios tweaking in this forum, what would you guys suggest? My limitations are I can't RMA my card from my and current location(costs will be prohibitive) also watercooling isn't in my budget right now. I just wish I could make 1280Mhz or even 1291Mhz completely stable with temps under control, that would be enough for me right now.


you can try to do the afterburnermod but i will not say it is reccommended for you to go above 1.212v on air. I would rather you bring the oc down a little or bring core down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> I am trying to buy New Graphic .. Will from ASUS .
> 
> But GTX770 DCII 4G DDR5 was out of stock . My mobo is Maximus IV , core i7 3770 . 8 GB Ram .. Monitor is Dell 1080P .
> 
> *I want to know is , Is 2 gb is enough for single moniror ? Am I need to buy 4 gb DDR5 for future proof ?* So , I have to wait until their stock comes .
> 
> my second though is ROG POSEIDON-GTX770-P-2GD5 . I have to order too ..
> 
> *Remember , I can only order ASUS cards . We haven't distributer from EVGA . I can't do RMA to others* . I am from Myanmar .
> 
> Thanks all and sorry for my bad English ..


2gb is fine for 1080p single screen.


----------



## zantetheo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> *I want to know is , Is 2 gb is enough for single moniror ? Am I need to buy 4 gb DDR5 for future proof ?*


*Does VRAM Quantity Matter?*
Over the past several years, there has been a big debate about whether the amount of VRAM installed on a card will allow it to perform better and have a longer economic life if you spend your additional hard earned dollars on a higher than stock amount of VRAM. We previously concluded that for both single card setups and multi-card setups, that spending cash on more VRAM was not a very good value as the cards carrying the options did not have fast enough GPU to drive it. _*Prior to the release of Watch Dogs, there was not a single game that would cause us to consider changing our stance for single card gaming. However, we are now starting to see where 4GB of VRAM is beneficial over 3GB of VRAM as it allows for higher in-game settings to be used. Of course, a single game showing improvement isn't enough to swing the value proposition in favor of more VRAM, it does signal that games that come out over the next year could start making more of a difference.*_

...spending extra $ for the 4GB over a 2GB would be an excellent choice to spend your hard earned dollars on. However, until more games come along that will provide a tangible benefit, you'll be better off sticking to the lower amount of VRAM.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/07/07/asus_rog_striker_platinum_gtx_760_4gb_video_card_review/10#.U8PMEZR_s8o

i believe next years games will demand more and more Vram like watch dogs so Nvidia AMD can sell more GPUs, so i would say a 4GB GPU would be more future proof.

Currently i need 3.3GB for watch dogs everything ultra +Temp SMAA on 1080p


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> *I want to know is , Is 2 gb is enough for single moniror ? Am I need to buy 4 gb DDR5 for future proof ?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Does VRAM Quantity Matter?*
> Over the past several years, there has been a big debate about whether the amount of VRAM installed on a card will allow it to perform better and have a longer economic life if you spend your additional hard earned dollars on a higher than stock amount of VRAM. We previously concluded that for both single card setups and multi-card setups, that spending cash on more VRAM was not a very good value as the cards carrying the options did not have fast enough GPU to drive it. _*Prior to the release of Watch Dogs, there was not a single game that would cause us to consider changing our stance for single card gaming. However, we are now starting to see where 4GB of VRAM is beneficial over 3GB of VRAM as it allows for higher in-game settings to be used. Of course, a single game showing improvement isn't enough to swing the value proposition in favor of more VRAM, it does signal that games that come out over the next year could start making more of a difference.*_
> 
> ...spending extra $ for the 4GB over a 2GB would be an excellent choice to spend your hard earned dollars on. However, until more games come along that will provide a tangible benefit, you'll be better off sticking to the lower amount of VRAM.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/07/07/asus_rog_striker_platinum_gtx_760_4gb_video_card_review/10#.U8PMEZR_s8o
> 
> i believe next years games will demand more and more Vram like watch dogs so Nvidia AMD can sell more GPUs, so i would say a 4GB GPU would be more future proof.
> 
> Currently i need 3.3GB for watch dogs everything ultra +Temp SMAA on 1080p
Click to expand...

as nice as this is with a 256bit bus the 770 won't benefit such with 4gb to make it worthwhile though however with games like watchdogs they used a lot of mermory but problem is even then that game didn't even take advantage of 4gb and pushed closer to the 6GB of the 780 and the titan. Worse still the amount of vram made no difference as many people with 3gb 780's still ran flawlessly( like me) or had issues like others because the way the game was designed. If the game was any indication of the future than we have problems as that game was nothing more than a waste of resources.BTW i bought the game when it first came out as well.


----------



## zantetheo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> as nice as this is with a 256bit bus the 770 won't benefit such with 4gb to make it worthwhile though however with games like watchdogs they used a lot of mermory but problem is even then that game didn't even take advantage of 4gb and pushed closer to the 6GB of the 780 and the titan. Worse still the amount of vram made no difference as many people with 3gb 780's still ran flawlessly( like me) or had issues like others because the way the game was designed. If the game was any indication of the future than we have problems as that game was nothing more than a waste of resources.BTW i bought the game when it first came out as well.


i dont really disagree. The only thing is (and that is only my opinion) we will see more games that you cannot play highest settings (like watch dogs or wolfestein the new order) if you dont have +3 GB of vram. Having a card that can play the highest settings and excluded for the amount of RAM really pisses me.
And i think thats on purpose for the favor of the gpu companies.

But thats another discusion..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Yup.. Stutter Dogs stuttered for Titan users also, and that's a shame considering they have 6Gb of V-ram...


----------



## jakku

man i havent touch stutter dogs since its release. such a pathetic excuse for top end PC game / next gen console release.


----------



## Pavilion 650m

I got an Evga Gtx 770 Sc edition 2gb memory
Every game seems to give me really bad fps, Batman arkham city 20 fps on ultra, saints row 3 20-30 fps on ultra. Battlefield 3 20-30 fps on ultra.

Sometimes my computer runs the games how it should, and i get like 120 fps on bf3, 120 fps on sr3. 60 fps on Watch Dogs..

Anyone know why this can occur? This is a new pc built about a week ago, and my specs are in 2014 rig...

I performed Unigine engine benchmark version 1 and got 3 different results. And like i said, my fps performance changes. It seems to get better the more i play...

My fps goes up with every benchmark.


----------



## joder

Thanks for doing this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you may need more voltage and if so this mod will help. if the psu can provide it that is. I set the voltage to 1.187 but i made 1.212 available because if that issue is the psu or the bad card a computer restart can easily set it back to 1.187 since touse 1.212 you will have to raise the voltage in a oc software.
> 
> joder_GTX-770-2048-SC-DUAL_GK104.zip 251k .zip file


Thanks a ton for doing this. Will this flash the dual bios or only one side?

It worked nicely and I was able to up the voltage. I will have the GPU watercooled later this week. I assume I will be able to volt higher, however, I will have to use some other mods?


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> I got an Evga Gtx 770 Sc edition 2gb memory
> Every game seems to give me really bad fps, Batman arkham city 20 fps on ultra, saints row 3 20-30 fps on ultra. Battlefield 3 20-30 fps on ultra.
> 
> Sometimes my computer runs the games how it should, and i get like 120 fps on bf3, 120 fps on sr3. 60 fps on Watch Dogs..
> 
> Anyone know why this can occur? This is a new pc built about a week ago, and my specs are in 2014 rig...
> 
> I performed Unigine engine benchmark version 1 and got 3 different results. And like i said, my fps performance changes. It seems to get better the more i play...
> 
> My fps goes up with every benchmark.


I wonder if your integrated intel HD graphics are interfering with these results as I notice that it is listed on the results page. Try disabling the integrated graphics in BIOS.


----------



## Pavilion 650m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> I wonder if your integrated intel HD graphics are interfering with these results as I notice that it is listed on the results page. Try disabling the integrated graphics in BIOS.


Hmm i dont know if thats safe. One time i disabled my integrated graphics and I had to reinstall windows because i was not getting any picture


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> as nice as this is with a 256bit bus the 770 won't benefit such with 4gb to make it worthwhile though however with games like watchdogs they used a lot of mermory but problem is even then that game didn't even take advantage of 4gb and pushed closer to the 6GB of the 780 and the titan. Worse still the amount of vram made no difference as many people with 3gb 780's still ran flawlessly( like me) or had issues like others because the way the game was designed. If the game was any indication of the future than we have problems as that game was nothing more than a waste of resources.BTW i bought the game when it first came out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont really disagree. The only thing is (and that is only my opinion) we will see more games that you cannot play highest settings (like watch dogs or wolfestein the new order) if you dont have +3 GB of vram. Having a card that can play the highest settings and excluded for the amount of RAM really pisses me.
> And i think thats on purpose for the favor of the gpu companies.
> 
> But thats another discusion..
Click to expand...

with a 770 you will never be capped from that by the ram size though again because of the 256 bus and the fact is it performs the same 2gb or 4gb generally. You wan't better performance jump to the 780 as they are cheap in the forums for sale threads or settle for the 770 but if you do settle the difference between the 2 is minute.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> I got an Evga Gtx 770 Sc edition 2gb memory
> Every game seems to give me really bad fps, Batman arkham city 20 fps on ultra, saints row 3 20-30 fps on ultra. Battlefield 3 20-30 fps on ultra.
> 
> Sometimes my computer runs the games how it should, and i get like 120 fps on bf3, 120 fps on sr3. 60 fps on Watch Dogs..
> 
> Anyone know why this can occur? This is a new pc built about a week ago, and my specs are in 2014 rig...
> 
> I performed Unigine engine benchmark version 1 and got 3 different results. And like i said, my fps performance changes. It seems to get better the more i play...
> 
> My fps goes up with every benchmark.


That is a card that needs to be rma'ed or your igpu is interfering and you can disable the internal gpu as its only a output just make sure your cable is connected to the gpu as you may be testing the igpu instead of the 770.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Thanks for doing this
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you may need more voltage and if so this mod will help. if the psu can provide it that is. I set the voltage to 1.187 but i made 1.212 available because if that issue is the psu or the bad card a computer restart can easily set it back to 1.187 since touse 1.212 you will have to raise the voltage in a oc software.
> 
> joder_GTX-770-2048-SC-DUAL_GK104.zip 251k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton for doing this. Will this flash the dual bios or only one side?
> 
> It worked nicely and I was able to up the voltage. I will have the GPU watercooled later this week. I assume I will be able to volt higher, however, I will have to use some other mods?
Click to expand...

It will only flash the bios you are in and not both which is a good thing as you have a bios for when you aren't oc'ing or to recover from and the other bios is the modded one. Yes there are methods to get voltage higher than 1.212 like the afterburner mod and those are available to you just get the waterblock first and set up a loop.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> I wonder if your integrated intel HD graphics are interfering with these results as I notice that it is listed on the results page. Try disabling the integrated graphics in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm i dont know if thats safe. One time i disabled my integrated graphics and I had to reinstall windows because i was not getting any picture
Click to expand...

I've had my IGPU disabled since day one with no problems. You didn't need to re-install windows, all you should have done is clear your cmos (resest your motherboard's bios settings to default).


----------



## Howmaybesgo

Yo! fellow gtx 770 owner here! Would like to enlist some help in over volting my card. I have the EVGA gtx 770 Dual SC 2GB. From my understanding it is the 4206 vddc. For some reason when I follow the tutorials to over volt my values when checking the status come back as "invalid". Needless to say, I believe this keeps me from over volting. Check my other threads and shed some light. Any help is greatly appreciated. Yungbenny911 has been tons of help (thanks dude







).

More than willing to post any information you guys need. Just ask.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I've had my IGPU disabled since day one with no problems. You didn't need to re-install windows, all you should have done is clear your cmos (resest your motherboard's bios settings to default).


Same here, its even part of the requirements to submit a benchmark in the unigen valley thread for instance.


----------



## djbauer

Hi.

I've got a Gigabyte GTX770 OC 4GB (Rev 2.0) in my first ever build, and I've managed to squeeze out an extra 40MHz on the GPU Clock, and 712 Mhz on the memory clock.




The Valley bench was a lucky one as it crashed right after getting the score, and the memory OC was just over 800 Mhz.

I'm tempted to flash my BIOS to unlock the voltage to see if I can get a more higher and stable clock, but I'm afraid of bricking the card.

Any tips?


----------



## Pavilion 650m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> That is a card that needs to be rma'ed or your igpu is interfering and you can disable the internal gpu as its only a output just make sure your cable is connected to the gpu as you may be testing the igpu instead of the 770.


What do you mean by "making sure that the cable is connected to the gpu"? Sometimes my gpu runs the games normally, 100+ fps and sometimes it runs them at 20 fps on ultra







.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> What do you mean by "making sure that the cable is connected to the gpu"? Sometimes my gpu runs the games normally, 100+ fps and sometimes it runs them at 20 fps on ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your benchmarks are horrible - I get better than that running Ultra on 2560x1440.

I am 90% certain your integrated graphics card is messing something up.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> That is a card that needs to be rma'ed or your igpu is interfering and you can disable the internal gpu as its only a output just make sure your cable is connected to the gpu as you may be testing the igpu instead of the 770.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "making sure that the cable is connected to the gpu"? Sometimes my gpu runs the games normally, 100+ fps and sometimes it runs them at 20 fps on ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

the cable from the gpu to the monitor. it has to be plugged into the gpu to use it not the computer.


----------



## Nfsdude0125

Hey guys, after some advice. After briefly using an AMD card for it to only fail on me, I'm looking into the eyes of a Gainward GTX 770 (Reference) 2GB. So, who owns one? Is it good? Runs cool etc.? Not really after OC'ing ability till I have extra cash laying around, in case of replacements







Also, I'm looking into Gainward because of the flat-black cooler, which would match my rig to a tee







Oh and cheap, which is nice. The one I'm looking at is the Golden Sample tri-fan solution.

HELP ME, OH NVIDI-LORDS.









Edit: 7000TH POST!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nfsdude0125*
> 
> Hey guys, after some advice. After briefly using an AMD card for it to only fail on me, I'm looking into the eyes of a Gainward GTX 770 (Reference) 2GB. So, who owns one? Is it good? Runs cool etc.? Not really after OC'ing ability till I have extra cash laying around, in case of replacements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm looking into Gainward because of the flat-black cooler, which would match my rig to a tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and cheap, which is nice. The one I'm looking at is the Golden Sample tri-fan solution.
> 
> HELP ME, OH NVIDI-LORDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 7000TH POST!


I would get the Phantom if i were you, not the reference. That card is a good one, it has the NCP4206 Voltage controller, so even if you later want to squeeze more from your GPU; Say... 1395Mhz on air. It would be easily achievable with good temps after you apply the AB volt-mod.


----------



## Pavilion 650m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the cable from the gpu to the monitor. it has to be plugged into the gpu to use it not the computer.


Thanks a lot man i'll try to see if i can find a fix


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the cable from the gpu to the monitor. it has to be plugged into the gpu to use it not the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot man i'll try to see if i can find a fix
Click to expand...

not a problem and also i do help out with a step by step so if you need that pm me.


----------



## djbauer

backup.zip 122k .zip file



Hi djthrottleboi, I was wondering if you could mod my BIOS for me when you get the time?
My card is a Gigabyte GTX770 OC Rev.2 4GB with the latest drivers.
The GPU-Z pic is my current stable overclock at 1.212 and i want to see how much further it will go.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbauer*
> 
> backup.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Hi djthrottleboi, I was wondering if you could mod my BIOS for me when you get the time?
> My card is a Gigabyte GTX770 OC Rev.2 4GB with the latest drivers.
> The GPU-Z pic is my current stable overclock at 1.212 and i want to see how much further it will go.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


here you go and also boost is disabled so oc up and lets see if you see a difference.

backup1.zip 246k .zip file


----------



## joder

What temps do you guys normally limit your GPUs at? I have read a number of things and it seems that low 80s is the maximum sweet spot for folks. They say you can go upwards of the low 90s, however, not for a long time at all.

I am going to have my card under water in a few days and I am trying to get an idea of where the safe but aggressive upper limit is for these cards.

Also on another topic - I seem to be able to get my card on air @ 1.212V overclocked by the following amounts. When I go to +55 I get the OpenGL has lost connection with Windows, Error 7. I don't see any artifact messages in FurMark - it just stops.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> What temps do you guys normally limit your GPUs at? I have read a number of things and it seems that low 80s is the maximum sweet spot for folks. They say you can go upwards of the low 90s, however, not for a long time at all.
> 
> I am going to have my card under water in a few days and I am trying to get an idea of where the safe but aggressive upper limit is for these cards.
> 
> Also on another topic - I seem to be able to get my card on air @ 1.212V overclocked by the following amounts. When I go to +55 I get the OpenGL has lost connection with Windows, Error 7. I don't see any artifact messages in FurMark - it just stops.


thats probably because you are using furmark. I don't reccomend that program because its way to harsh for a gpu and can bring my 780 and titans and 780ti's to there knees. keep the temps in the low 80's though 75C is to high for me as the vrm's are what you have to make sure don't overheat.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats probably because you are using furmark. I don't reccomend that program because its way to harsh for a gpu and can bring my 780 and titans and 780ti's to there knees. keep the temps in the low 80's though 75C is to high for me as the vrm's are what you have to make sure don't overheat.


What would you recommend for ensuring system stability? I am guessing Kombustor is going to be too much too?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats probably because you are using furmark. I don't reccomend that program because its way to harsh for a gpu and can bring my 780 and titans and 780ti's to there knees. keep the temps in the low 80's though 75C is to high for me as the vrm's are what you have to make sure don't overheat.
> 
> 
> 
> What would you recommend for ensuring system stability? I am guessing Kombustor is going to be too much too?
Click to expand...

use 3dmark firestrike and you can use the extreme mode if you paid for it but that program is heavy but more game like and there's also heaven. all futuremark benches are good for stability testing though.


----------



## maurokim

Dear good day. You can change this bios? Thank you all. PS: I saw that there is already a bios for the ZOTAC, but it is for the 4GB version and I do not know if it fits on the 2GB version.

Zotac.GTX770.2048.130520_1.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maurokim*
> 
> Dear good day. You can change this bios? Thank you all. PS: I saw that there is already a bios for the ZOTAC, but it is for the 4GB version and I do not know if it fits on the 2GB version.
> 
> Zotac.GTX770.2048.130520_1.zip 123k .zip file


here you go

Zotac.GTX770.2048.130520_1.zip 245k .zip file


----------



## KingKwentyne

Hey guys. I helped a friend flash his bios. He followed the steps on here, but got a bsod after the flash the flash was done. His computer then began to bsod on boot continually. He opted to do an OS restore. The restore went fine, but booting into windows is still impossible. The machine continually bsods. He has the evga gtx 770 2gb superclocked. Any one else ever experience this issue? if so any insight on how to fix it? Thanks.


----------



## djbauer

So I flashed it successfully, but I'm not noticing too much of a difference in performance in Firestrike Extreme even after pushing the clock a lot further.
My power percentage never really goes above 70.
And i also noticed a drop in my Texture Fillrate & Pixel Fillrate compared to my last GPU-Z screenshot.



This is my current setup in AB. Is there anyway I could increase the voltage on my card?


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Had to RMA my Asus 770. Temps were terrible on both the gpu and vrms, not to mention crashes. Bought a Evga 770 SC and my temps are much lower and is much more stable.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> Had to RMA my Asus 770. Temps were terrible on both the gpu and vrms, not to mention crashes. Bought a Evga 770 SC and my temps are much lower and is much more stable.


Not sure why you had such bad temps on the ASUS card. I run two in Sli and temps on gpu and vrms are excellent on air only. The EVGA units are OK, I had some issues with the cooling fans making noise on the 660 and 660ti dual fan cards I had. But they were nice overall. Really, most vendors do pretty good now. But there will always be the occasional defective card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Hey guys. I helped a friend flash his bios. He followed the steps on here, but got a bsod after the flash the flash was done. His computer then began to bsod on boot continually. He opted to do an OS restore. The restore went fine, but booting into windows is still impossible. The machine continually bsods. He has the evga gtx 770 2gb superclocked. Any one else ever experience this issue? if so any insight on how to fix it? Thanks.


unplugs the power cables from the gpu. you should never have reinstalled because his backup bios was on the rig. then reset the cmos and boot without the gpu power cables. it should use integrated graphics but recognize that the gpu is there. then flash it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbauer*
> 
> 
> 
> So I flashed it successfully, but I'm not noticing too much of a difference in performance in Firestrike Extreme even after pushing the clock a lot further.
> My power percentage never really goes above 70.
> And i also noticed a drop in my Texture Fillrate & Pixel Fillrate compared to my last GPU-Z screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my current setup in AB. Is there anyway I could increase the voltage on my card?


yes in the settings check all the boxes at the top of the first tab except allow constant voltage. then add voltage also your power target is 375w from 225 so you probably never will use over 70% which is good because you are getting the power you need.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Not sure why you had such bad temps on the ASUS card. I run two in Sli and temps on gpu and vrms are excellent on air only. The EVGA units are OK, I had some issues with the cooling fans making noise on the 660 and 660ti dual fan cards I had. But they were nice overall. Really, most vendors do pretty good now. But there will always be the occasional defective card.


Yeah, I have no idea why my Asus 770 card was running so hot. Every single review I read before purchasing it stated how cool it ran, not to mention tons of people on forums. Maybe I should have just done an exchange, oh well too late now.


----------



## Gunzblazin305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes you definitely can gain more performance though it won't be the same as running one card and doing it which will gain a lot. I don't recommend it as its not worth it since you are in sli and by the time the 770's are not sufficient anymore maxwell will be out and probably other cards.


So, how much longer you think these cards will be running AAA titles at max settings before I start seeing performance decreases, which would render titles unplayable?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunzblazin305*
> 
> So, how much longer you think these cards will be running AAA titles at max settings before I start seeing performance decreases, which would render titles unplayable?


Depends, I havent been keeping up with gaming news but dont think anything will be coming out within a 12mo period that will not be able to run on max settings. Worst case turn down some AA.


----------



## Mark011

Hi everyone, i'm new to this forum, i would know if there is Any way to get more than 1,212v on my asus dc2 770, i'm actually running it with 1333mhz as boost cooled by ek fc680dc2 temps are good, around 47degrees, i would like to get higher clocks with hig voltage, please help me


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark011*
> 
> Hi everyone, i'm new to this forum, i would know if there is Any way to get more than 1,212v on my asus dc2 770, i'm actually running it with 1333mhz as boost cooled by ek fc680dc2 temps are good, around 47degrees, i would like to get higher clocks with hig voltage, please help me


If you want to go over 1.212v you need to hard mod them. If you can use a soldering iron it's supposedly one of the easiest hard mods out there from what I've read. Although it will void any warranty you have. Head over to this thread to find out more on how it's done.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire/0_100


----------



## djbauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes in the settings check all the boxes at the top of the first tab except allow constant voltage. then add voltage also your power target is 375w from 225 so you probably never will use over 70% which is good because you are getting the power you need.


I had those settings anyway but I couldn't increase voltage.
Do I need a different version of AB?


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> unplugs the power cables from the gpu. you should never have reinstalled because his backup bios was on the rig. then reset the cmos and boot without the gpu power cables. it should use integrated graphics but recognize that the gpu is there. then flash it.
> yes in the settings check all the boxes at the top of the first tab except allow constant voltage. then add voltage also your power target is 375w from 225 so you probably never will use over 70% which is good because you are getting the power you need.


Thanks very much for the help. That worked for him perfectly. The members of this forum continue to be outstanding.


----------



## maurokim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> Zotac.GTX770.2048.130520_1.zip 245k .zip file


Thank you all.


----------



## abe2g14

I've noticed something strange I can't really figure out. Before I did the AB Mod, I used precision x to bump the extra 12V on my card and resulted in these boost clocks(Core clock always 1111Mhz):

Offset +70-78=Boost 1267Mhz
Offset +80=Boost 1280Mhz
Offset +90=Boost 1293Mhz

But after the AB mod(Vcore=1225 in Afterburner):

Offset +80=1267Mhz
Offset +100= 1280Mhz
Offset +105=1293Mhz

I was hoping I could just stabilise a higher OC with a bit more voltage but instead all boost clocks are less than before even on a higher core voltage(in precision x I only had 1.212, in AB I had 1.225 with the mod). Just to verify, I uninstalled AB and went back to precision X and all the clocks were back to normal. Could someone help explain this anomaly?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark011*
> 
> Hi everyone, i'm new to this forum, i would know if there is Any way to get more than 1,212v on my asus dc2 770, i'm actually running it with 1333mhz as boost cooled by ek fc680dc2 temps are good, around 47degrees, i would like to get higher clocks with hig voltage, please help me


to be honest I had 1333Mhz stable on 1.215v now after a few suicide runs I now take 1.24v to be stable @ 1280Mhz so a bit of degrading happened I did max out to 1.55v though


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mark011*
> 
> Hi everyone, i'm new to this forum, i would know if there is Any way to get more than 1,212v on my asus dc2 770, i'm actually running it with 1333mhz as boost cooled by ek fc680dc2 temps are good, around 47degrees, i would like to get higher clocks with hig voltage, please help me
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest I had 1333Mhz stable on 1.215v now after a few suicide runs I now take 1.24v to be stable @ 1280Mhz so a bit of degrading happened I did max out to 1.55v though
Click to expand...

Geez 1.55mv? That's cray cray lol









I run at 1372Mhz 1.300mv 24/7 now... Temps are hot here in Texas, so i can't really push more than that voltage. Unigine Valley just seems pretty buggy for me, that's why i haven't done any runs with that application. I can still run at my max clock speeds without issues on all other applications; including games.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Geez 1.55mv? That's cray cray lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run at 1372Mhz 1.300mv 24/7 now... Temps are hot here in Texas, so i can't really push more than that voltage. Unigine Valley just seems pretty buggy for me, that's why i haven't done any runs with that application. I can still run at my max clock speeds without issues on all other applications; including games.


anything to beat that dam firestrike score







nah I have spiked to 1.55v trying to set to 1.5v under load.
I just trying to get the most out of my cards now I have had that itch for upgrade but I am thinking I going to get another 2+ years out of these cards so just being on the ultra conservative side.
There is some reports older drivers allow higher clocks with same voltages, but I have suffered some degrading.
I still getting pretty good performance with 5780x1080 surround with 770 SLI with games like BF4, Sleeping Dogs, Titanfall and Watchdogs(or as you put is Stutterdogs)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbauer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes in the settings check all the boxes at the top of the first tab except allow constant voltage. then add voltage also your power target is 375w from 225 so you probably never will use over 70% which is good because you are getting the power you need.
> 
> 
> 
> I had those settings anyway but I couldn't increase voltage.
> Do I need a different version of AB?
Click to expand...

You really should look at the driver because if afterburner is not reading and writing correctly then there is a driver issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> unplugs the power cables from the gpu. you should never have reinstalled because his backup bios was on the rig. then reset the cmos and boot without the gpu power cables. it should use integrated graphics but recognize that the gpu is there. then flash it.
> yes in the settings check all the boxes at the top of the first tab except allow constant voltage. then add voltage also your power target is 375w from 225 so you probably never will use over 70% which is good because you are getting the power you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for the help. That worked for him perfectly. The members of this forum continue to be outstanding.
Click to expand...

no prob.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abe2g14*
> 
> I've noticed something strange I can't really figure out. Before I did the AB Mod, I used precision x to bump the extra 12V on my card and resulted in these boost clocks(Core clock always 1111Mhz):
> 
> Offset +70-78=Boost 1267Mhz
> Offset +80=Boost 1280Mhz
> Offset +90=Boost 1293Mhz
> 
> But after the AB mod(Vcore=1225 in Afterburner):
> 
> Offset +80=1267Mhz
> Offset +100= 1280Mhz
> Offset +105=1293Mhz
> 
> I was hoping I could just stabilise a higher OC with a bit more voltage but instead all boost clocks are less than before even on a higher core voltage(in precision x I only had 1.212, in AB I had 1.225 with the mod). Just to verify, I uninstalled AB and went back to precision X and all the clocks were back to normal. Could someone help explain this anomaly?


It is because the abmod is reading and writing voltage to and from the voltage controller and ignoring the driver for that portion of controls but still attempting to use the driver for reading and writing clock offset. you will have a little slack but this is a trivial matter. Plus whatever you set for voltage will vdroop still unless you do the llc hack which only works sometimes and with that being said its good you have that slack in your off set so you don't overdo it.


----------



## djbauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> You really should look at the driver because if afterburner is not reading and writing correctly then there is a driver issue.


So should I try a clean reinstall of the latest one or should I try an older driver?

EDIT: I didn't realize a new Beta driver was out haha, I'm installing that now.

EDIT2: Did a clean install of 340.43 but still not getting anywhere with the voltage settings.


----------



## Mark011

is possible to change voltage to 1,3v with a custom bios? anyone tried it?


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark011*
> 
> is possible to change voltage to 1,3v with a custom bios? anyone tried it?


No not with the Asus card, as I mentioned earlier the only way to go over 1.212v is to hard mod. The Asus card is a non reference design.


----------



## Mark011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mark011*
> 
> is possible to change voltage to 1,3v with a custom bios? anyone tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> No not with the Asus card, as I mentioned earlier the only way to go over 1.212v is to hard mod. The Asus card is a non reference design.
Click to expand...

Ok thank you


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark011*
> 
> Ok thank you


You might be able to squeeze a bit more out using a custom bios with an increased power target. @djthrottleboi can probably make you a custom bios if you provide him with an image of the bios from your card.


----------



## Mark011

I already tried a modded bios, the one in the first page by skyn3t it allows me to get 150% tdp but had no improvement in oc


----------



## abe2g14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It is because the abmod is reading and writing voltage to and from the voltage controller and ignoring the driver for that portion of controls but still attempting to use the driver for reading and writing clock offset. you will have a little slack but this is a trivial matter. Plus whatever you set for voltage will vdroop still unless you do the llc hack which only works sometimes and with that being said its good you have that slack in your off set so you don't overdo it.


Thanks. Good to know it's nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark011*
> 
> I already tried a modded bios, the one in the first page by skyn3t it allows me to get 150% tdp but had no improvement in oc


Well my card won't go over 1332Mhz with 1.212v either so you're not the only one. Once I've had the card a bit longer I'll probably hard mod mine.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> to be honest I had 1333Mhz stable on 1.215v now after a few suicide runs I now take 1.24v to be stable @ 1280Mhz so a bit of degrading happened I did max out to 1.55v though


damn 1.55v! my card doesnt like over 1.43 usually run it at 1.37 for 1424 mhz


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> to be honest I had 1333Mhz stable on 1.215v now after a few suicide runs I now take 1.24v to be stable @ 1280Mhz so a bit of degrading happened I did max out to 1.55v though


Im guessing that 1.55v was throttling? lol I couldn't hold anything over 1.49v steady without TDP throttling. I think I tried 1.55v once hoping the throttle point would have only dropped to 1.5 or 1.49 but no luck.

I think I have had about a 50mhz drop in stability as well but oh well, I think we both had our cards since launch so I cant complain.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> to be honest I had 1333Mhz stable on 1.215v now after a few suicide runs I now take 1.24v to be stable @ 1280Mhz so a bit of degrading happened I did max out to 1.55v though
> 
> 
> 
> Im guessing that 1.55v was throttling? lol I couldn't hold anything over 1.49v steady without TDP throttling. I think I tried 1.55v once hoping the throttle point would have only dropped to 1.5 or 1.49 but no luck.
> 
> I think I have had about a 50mhz drop in stability as well but oh well, I think we both had our cards since launch so I cant complain.
Click to expand...

I had mine since launch also, but no issues here. The max i have gone up to is 1.370mv, i get major throttling after that, but 1476Mhz is not bad for that voltage, so i'm kinda content







. Especially when they're not classifieds or lightning editions.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I had mine since launch also, but no issues here. The max i have gone up to is 1.370mv, i get major throttling after that, but 1476Mhz is not bad for that voltage, so i'm kinda content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Especially when they're not classifieds or lightning editions.


Yeah I think perhaps the 1.5v runs maybe lost me the 50mhz or so, actually might just me more like 25-30mhz I havent kept track too much since I stopped doing the suicide runs.

I just game at 1424mhz/1.31 or 1.32v (forgot and need to hook my meter to chech lol) now but even more recently I just game stock volt and a low oc of 1200mhz (my max 1.200v is 1320mhz but when new was 1346mhz) to keep all my pc silent. I rarely game now, Im kinda bored of BF which was the main game I played and havent found anything else too interesting.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> damn 1.55v! my card doesnt like over 1.43 usually run it at 1.37 for 1424 mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im guessing that 1.55v was throttling? lol I couldn't hold anything over 1.49v steady without TDP throttling. I think I tried 1.55v once hoping the throttle point would have only dropped to 1.5 or 1.49 but no luck.
> 
> I think I have had about a 50mhz drop in stability as well but oh well, I think we both had our cards since launch so I cant complain.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I had mine since launch also, but no issues here. The max i have gone up to is 1.370mv, i get major throttling after that, but 1476Mhz is not bad for that voltage, so i'm kinda content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Especially when they're not classifieds or lightning editions.


Yeah it was a slip with the potentiometer adjustment I was so bust winding the 30 odd turns this 20k potentiometer took when all of a sudden the voltage went up I got an instant black screen


----------



## joder

OK so I need some advice/help in what I should do.

I know overclocking only gives you a bit of a bump and it isn't horribly important for some, however, I want to get the most out of my card. I am currently having issues getting further than +35 MHz using either stock (1.200V) or modded (1.212V) voltage.

I either get an OpenGL error 7 or nVidia display driver has stopped working error when I go past the +35 Mhz threshold when under load.

I have the following card:
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2776-KR


Stock/Boost clocks: 1111 Mhz / 1163 Mhz
Actual Boost at load: 1215 Mhz
Per GPU-Z live sensors and Precision X. This seems to be normal and accurate per this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1424890/evga-precision-reporting-wrong-clock

ASIC: 74.5%
I am using Valley Benchmark on Ultra HD settings. My processor is set to stock speed and BIOS is using optimized defaults (basically out of the box). GPU temps are staying below 70 C. I have a brand new 850W GPU with plenty of amps. I also just DDU'd the drivers and re installed 335.23 (had the most current version before with the same issues). Power settings are correct in the nVidia control panel as well.

*Should I be seeing more overclocking potential than this?*

*Shouldn't the +0.012V help get me up to a stable +40 MHz?*

*Are there any other programs I can use out there to help diagnose if there is something other than the card allowing it to go past +35 Mhz?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Howmaybesgo

@joder That is the same card I have. It is the luck of the draw. I am able to squeeze +65 core clock and +400 mem clock out of mine. I am trying to up voltage via the AB voltage mod but have had zero luck so far. If I figure it out I will post to inform others of what it was to ease other's pain in the future. If you have figured yours out def let me know your findings.

Another thing that came to mind is that you prob have the Elpida memory like me. This can be found in GPUZ utility under memory type. From what I have read it is less of an overclock friendly type when compared to the earlier cards that came with Samsung memory I believe.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howmaybesgo*
> 
> @joder That is the same card I have. It is the luck of the draw. I am able to squeeze +65 core clock and +400 mem clock out of mine. I am trying to up voltage via the AB voltage mod but have had zero luck so far. If I figure it out I will post to inform others of what it was to ease other's pain in the future. If you have figured yours out def let me know your findings.
> 
> Another thing that came to mind is that you prob have the Elpida memory like me. This can be found in GPUZ utility under memory type. From what I have read it is less of an overclock friendly type when compared to the earlier cards that came with Samsung memory I believe.


Thanks for responding - I was hoping someone else would have the same card. I would hate to exchange the card just for an additional 30 Mhz as I don't see that as much added value. Also it is performing as advertised.

I will have my water block tomorrow and hopefully can figure out some voltage stuff to see if that makes any difference. I am thinking if upping the voltage makes no difference then I might have to look into exchanging it.

I am of course going to reinstall windows before doing that just to make I have exhausted all options on my end.


----------



## Howmaybesgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Thanks for responding - I was hoping someone else would have the same card. I would hate to exchange the card just for an additional 30 Mhz as I don't see that as much added value. Also it is performing as advertised.
> 
> I will have my water block tomorrow and hopefully can figure out some voltage stuff to see if that makes any difference. I am thinking if upping the voltage makes no difference then I might have to look into exchanging it.
> 
> I am of course going to reinstall windows before doing that just to make I have exhausted all options on my end.


Upping the voltage should allow the card to be stable at higher clocks. I am still working on figuring it out. So, if yours is simple I may need to pick your brain a bit









What water block did you get? I have searched before and found that they do not make full cover waterblocks specifically for our cards. However, I did come across a thread that stated the EK 680 block would work as a full cover for ours. The only downside is that the block has GTX 680 printed on it









Here is the thread if you haven't already seen it:

http://forums.evga.com/02GP42776KR-770-dual-bios-sc-acx-cooler-waterblock-m2092344.aspx


----------



## joder

@Howmaybesgo

Thanks for including this. I ordered the following, however, now looking at that thread I can see how the capacitors might cause a problem with the one I ordered.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20925/ex-blc-1506/XSPC_Razor_GTX_770_Full_Coverage_VGA_Block_-_Reference_Design.html#blank

This one is reported to work from the link that you included in your post.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15737/ex-blc-1102/Koolance_VID-NX680_GeForce_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_No_Fittings.html?tl=g30c311s1631&id=rtBaMqL6#blank

At this point I might have to either see if they will swap the blocks or I might spring for a 2773 or 2774 which are compatible per XSPC.


----------



## Howmaybesgo

@Joder

You are correct. The cooler that is compatible is a Koolance.

You might call the company who makes the block you ordered to see if it will fit. I know from all of the compatibility lists I have seen our cards are not included.

Either way let me know. I am interested to see what works for this oddball card.


----------



## joder

Any clue as to why the hell the dual editions would have so many more capacitors???? It looks like they also stacked the power plugs on the dual edition versus side-by-side on the non-dual edition.

2774-KR


2776-KR (Dual)


2774-KR


2776-KR (Dual)


----------



## CL3P20

its the difference in PCB..

2774 PCB design is like traditional 4x phase GTX680

2776 PCB design is like traditional 4x phase GTX470/570

**personally i prefer the 2776 PCB.. its more mod friendly.. and should be able to support more current.. at the expense of being slightly harder to cool, due to VRM layout.


----------



## iwaohazuki

hi,

I flashed my Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 4GB with your custom bios but now I cant rise the Vcore (tried Afterburner and Precision X) I mean I can rise the slider but it has no effect.
Its always the same at 1,125v under full load, even with the stock bios I can get it to 1,150v but waht work is the powertarget I cant set it to 150%.
I 100% sure I got the right bios from here because the bios id before flash was the same.
Anyone knows what is wrong?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwaohazuki*
> 
> hi,
> 
> I flashed my Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 4GB with your custom bios but now I cant rise the Vcore (tried Afterburner and Precision X) I mean I can rise the slider but it has no effect.
> Its always the same at 1,125v under full load, even with the stock bios I can get it to 1,150v but waht work is the powertarget I cant set it to 150%.
> I 100% sure I got the right bios from here because the bios id before flash was the same.
> Anyone knows what is wrong?


yeah if you use -4 -5 -6 you would not know specifically if it was the right bios for your card.
second sounds to me like something is not functioning properly meaning its probably not the right bios for your card.
and third you could easily post your original bios and have me mod it for you.


----------



## iwaohazuki

hi,

didn´t know that you would modify a bios.
here is my orginal bios pls.

orginal.zip 122k .zip file


You can check if it was the right bios or not I have used this one for flash http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18087

Do I have to do a AB softmod to get the higher Vcore? or is a modbios + newest AB enough?

thx a lot


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> *Should I be seeing more overclocking potential than this?*
> 
> *Shouldn't the +0.012V help get me up to a stable +40 MHz?*
> 
> *Are there any other programs I can use out there to help diagnose if there is something other than the card allowing it to go past +35 Mhz?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howmaybesgo*
> 
> Upping the voltage should allow the card to be stable at higher clocks. I am still working on figuring it out. So, if yours is simple I may need to pick your brain a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What water block did you get? I have searched before and found that they do not make full cover waterblocks specifically for our cards. However, I did come across a thread that stated the EK 680 block would work as a full cover for ours. The only downside is that the block has GTX 680 printed on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thread if you haven't already seen it:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/02GP42776KR-770-dual-bios-sc-acx-cooler-waterblock-m2092344.aspx


Update to this...

I got a new card as the 2776-KR wouldn't work with any water block except for the Koolance 680GTX. I had already ordered my card without being 100% certain that it would fit and thanks to @Howmaybesgo for alerting me to this as I might have found this out the hard way after the heatsink was off.

I ended up going with the 2774-KR which is the same card minus the dual bios and about 10 less capacitors (which are the problem child with the GTX 770 water blocks).

Temps are amazing and I now see why once you go water you will never go back. CPU temperature differences from high end air aren't as shocking as GPU differences. I was getting around 65-75 running Kombustor or FurMark at stock volt/clock, however, that is now maxing out at around 45 and this is before the thermal paste has settled in (if it even does this on gfx cards). I couldn't be more thrilled with this result and who knows if I can do even better than this?

Finally the new card I got does 1201 Mhz boost (1163 advertised) where as the old one did 1215 Mhz (1163 advertised). The flip side to this is that I have been able to clock this card higher on stock voltage than I could with the previous card. Additionally it has Hynix vram versus the previous having Elpida vram.

@djthrottleboi

Could you mod my bios to allow for higher voltages now that I have my card under water? I have attached it. Thanks!!

joder-EVGAGTX770SCsingleGK104.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## Howmaybesgo

@Joder

Well damn man! I was looking forward to someone helping me figure out how to over volt this thing!!!









Glad to hear you got a card you like


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howmaybesgo*
> 
> @Joder
> 
> Well damn man! I was looking forward to someone helping me figure out how to over volt this thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you got a card you like


I am still in it to figure out the voltage stuff as our cards are pretty much identical except for the dual bios AFAIK.

I certainly would get it under water first before you go too high over voltage. I guess you want to make sure you have that ability before going with water.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwaohazuki*
> 
> hi,
> 
> didn´t know that you would modify a bios.
> here is my orginal bios pls.
> 
> orginal.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can check if it was the right bios or not I have used this one for flash http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18087
> 
> Do I have to do a AB softmod to get the higher Vcore? or is a modbios + newest AB enough?
> 
> thx a lot


you can do 1.212v voltage at default but if you want more you will need watercooling and the afterburnermod. their is a boost version and a non boost version so you can see which one is more stable for you considering that the skyn3t bios set a boost limit that can cause instability as they use hex editor and i just disable boost maybe there will be a difference but if not there is a version with boost enabled.

orginal.zip 368k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> *Should I be seeing more overclocking potential than this?*
> 
> *Shouldn't the +0.012V help get me up to a stable +40 MHz?*
> 
> *Are there any other programs I can use out there to help diagnose if there is something other than the card allowing it to go past +35 Mhz?*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Howmaybesgo*
> 
> Upping the voltage should allow the card to be stable at higher clocks. I am still working on figuring it out. So, if yours is simple I may need to pick your brain a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What water block did you get? I have searched before and found that they do not make full cover waterblocks specifically for our cards. However, I did come across a thread that stated the EK 680 block would work as a full cover for ours. The only downside is that the block has GTX 680 printed on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the thread if you haven't already seen it:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/02GP42776KR-770-dual-bios-sc-acx-cooler-waterblock-m2092344.aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Update to this...
> 
> I got a new card as the 2776-KR wouldn't work with any water block except for the Koolance 680GTX. I had already ordered my card without being 100% certain that it would fit and thanks to @Howmaybesgo for alerting me to this as I might have found this out the hard way after the heatsink was off.
> 
> I ended up going with the 2774-KR which is the same card minus the dual bios and about 10 less capacitors (which are the problem child with the GTX 770 water blocks).
> 
> Temps are amazing and I now see why once you go water you will never go back. CPU temperature differences from high end air aren't as shocking as GPU differences. I was getting around 65-75 running Kombustor or FurMark at stock volt/clock, however, that is now maxing out at around 45 and this is before the thermal paste has settled in (if it even does this on gfx cards). I couldn't be more thrilled with this result and who knows if I can do even better than this?
> 
> Finally the new card I got does 1201 Mhz boost (1163 advertised) where as the old one did 1215 Mhz (1163 advertised). The flip side to this is that I have been able to clock this card higher on stock voltage than I could with the previous card. Additionally it has Hynix vram versus the previous having Elpida vram.
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> Could you mod my bios to allow for higher voltages now that I have my card under water? I have attached it. Thanks!!
> 
> joder-EVGAGTX770SCsingleGK104.zip 125k .zip file
Click to expand...

you will need the afterburner mod to go over 1.212v but you will do 1.212v from default and you now have enough power to support higher voltages.

joder-EVGAGTX770SCsingleGK104.zip 251k .zip file


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will need the afterburner mod to go over 1.212v but you will do 1.212v from default and you now have enough power to support higher voltages.
> 
> joder-EVGAGTX770SCsingleGK104.zip 251k .zip file


Awesome - thanks!

Just curious is this limited so I don't accidentally have auto volt on and fry my card. I don't really plan on going beyond 1.35V.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will need the afterburner mod to go over 1.212v but you will do 1.212v from default and you now have enough power to support higher voltages.
> 
> joder-EVGAGTX770SCsingleGK104.zip 251k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome - thanks!
> 
> Just curious is this limited so I don't accidentally have auto volt on and fry my card. I don't really plan on going beyond 1.35V.
Click to expand...

its limited to 1.212v as the driver prevent us from going higher and the afterburnermod is what will raise you over 1.212v so all you have to do is set a default profile to make sure it falls back to 1.212v when you boot


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its limited to 1.212v as the driver prevent us from going higher and the afterburnermod is what will raise you over 1.212v so all you have to do is set a default profile to make sure it falls back to 1.212v when you boot


Thanks for the quick response. I see what you mean now with the voltage.

I did the AB mod and I was able to get it up to 1.3V. Is it normal for this to not display in GPU-Z and/or Precision X to still only display 1.212V? IIRC I read somewhere that this happens and is normal.

When you say set a default profile I assume you are talking about AB when resetting voltage to 1.212 at boot? I guess I really have no reason to use Precision X anymore?

Does the AB mod volt stick regardless of reboot, etc??


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its limited to 1.212v as the driver prevent us from going higher and the afterburnermod is what will raise you over 1.212v so all you have to do is set a default profile to make sure it falls back to 1.212v when you boot
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I see what you mean now with the voltage.
> 
> I did the AB mod and I was able to get it up to 1.3V. Is it normal for this to not display in GPU-Z and/or Precision X to still only display 1.212V? IIRC I read somewhere that this happens and is normal.
> 
> When you say set a default profile I assume you are talking about AB when resetting voltage to 1.212 at boot? I guess I really have no reason to use Precision X anymore?
> 
> Does the AB mod volt stick regardless of reboot, etc??
Click to expand...

yes it does and you can view the voltages in afterburner. hwmonitor will show the real voltage as well. no more reason to use precision.


----------



## iwaohazuki

hi djthrottleboi,

thx for the modded bios but there still is a problem.
The default vcore is now 1.212v thats ok, but I cant change the powerlimit, max is 100% now.
I´m using AB 3.0.1.2390 its the newest version.
Could you check the bios if powertarget is set to 150% one more time pls.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwaohazuki*
> 
> hi djthrottleboi,
> 
> thx for the modded bios but there still is a problem.
> The default vcore is now 1.212v thats ok, but I cant change the powerlimit, max is 100% now.
> I´m using AB 3.0.1.2390 its the newest version.
> Could you check the bios if powertarget is set to 150% one more time pls.


that is not a issue as i set it to 350w and there is no need for you to adjust it. I could have made it adjustable but it is better this way as it is less for you to do. considering your original tdp sat around 240w-250w i think you are around the 175% range which makes this more of a favor and less of a issue







have fun oc'ing also note that more power target does not increase your oc capabilities without the voltage to deliver it so because you are limited to 1.212v do not expect 1400MHz. you may be able to obtain that but more likely you will get what your card can handle.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> OK so I need some advice/help in what I should do.
> 
> I know overclocking only gives you a bit of a bump and it isn't horribly important for some, however, I want to get the most out of my card. I am currently having issues getting further than +35 MHz using either stock (1.200V) or modded (1.212V) voltage.
> 
> I either get an OpenGL error 7 or nVidia display driver has stopped working error when I go past the +35 Mhz threshold when under load.
> 
> I have the following card:
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2776-KR
> 
> 
> Stock/Boost clocks: 1111 Mhz / 1163 Mhz
> Actual Boost at load: 1215 Mhz
> Per GPU-Z live sensors and Precision X. This seems to be normal and accurate per this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1424890/evga-precision-reporting-wrong-clock
> 
> ASIC: 74.5%
> I am using Valley Benchmark on Ultra HD settings. My processor is set to stock speed and BIOS is using optimized defaults (basically out of the box). GPU temps are staying below 70 C. I have a brand new 850W GPU with plenty of amps. I also just DDU'd the drivers and re installed 335.23 (had the most current version before with the same issues). Power settings are correct in the nVidia control panel as well.
> 
> *Should I be seeing more overclocking potential than this?*
> 
> *Shouldn't the +0.012V help get me up to a stable +40 MHz?*
> 
> *Are there any other programs I can use out there to help diagnose if there is something other than the card allowing it to go past +35 Mhz?*
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Its all luck of the draw. The extra 12mv is usually only good for another 15-30mhz past your max 1.200v over clock. I once had an Asus 670 that couldn't over clock past 1090mhz which was nearly the stock clock of the card.

If temps are good which they are, you can try a different driver but likely that's your max which isn't bad (over 1200). With a nice memory oc of 7200-7400mhz you will have a balanced card. I don't care to run memory over 7600mhz for gaming unless water cooled.


----------



## iwaohazuki

got it thx,

I think I can squeze a little bit more out of my gpu because with stock bios powertarget set to 102% and vcore to max is see jumps in AB to 109% power.
thx a lot
but adjustable powertarget would be nice


----------



## JAM3S121

I've got a 2GB EVGA SC 770, is it worthless to SLI these for use in a 1440p monitor (most likely korean pls).. just curious. I want to be able to play games at 60-90 fps smoothly. I'm considering selling the 770 for a 780 ti


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Its all luck of the draw. The extra 12mv is usually only good for another 15-30mhz past your max 1.200v over clock. I once had an Asus 670 that couldn't over clock past 1090mhz which was nearly the stock clock of the card.
> 
> If temps are good which they are, you can try a different driver but likely that's your max which isn't bad (over 1200). With a nice memory oc of 7200-7400mhz you will have a balanced card. I don't care to run memory over 7600mhz for gaming unless water cooled.


Thank you very much for the input. I haven't ever had a custom loop so I am having some fun now, however, I am not used to OCing graphics cards.

I ended up swapping out the card I had because of water block compatibility issues. It looks like I can get it +180 Mhz over with the full 1.3V in. It doesn't seem that I can go over that as Valley benchmark won't finish at +190 or +200. I am pretty happy with that result though if I need a couple more FPS.

I have not touched the memory yet and will do that next - does one typically see an increase in FPS with a memory boost?

Is there a sweet spot in terms of frequency to aim for? Same with memory?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> Yeah, I have no idea why my Asus 770 card was running so hot. Every single review I read before purchasing it stated how cool it ran, not to mention tons of people on forums. Maybe I should have just done an exchange, oh well too late now.


You will be just as happy with the EVGA card to be honest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Its all luck of the draw. The extra 12mv is usually only good for another 15-30mhz past your max 1.200v over clock. I once had an Asus 670 that couldn't over clock past 1090mhz which was nearly the stock clock of the card.
> 
> If temps are good which they are, you can try a different driver but likely that's your max which isn't bad (over 1200). With a nice memory oc of 7200-7400mhz you will have a balanced card. I don't care to run memory over 7600mhz for gaming unless water cooled.


The silicon lottery is always a potential let down. But that does seem kind of low. Im just using tweak gpu, no bios tweaks and am getting 1320 on the #1 card and 1280 on #2. Memory is OC'd to 7500. Temps for #1 at 75 and #2 at 78. Its working them as the heat shows but the temp is stable there and not going into any danger zone. 66racer, what numbers were you getting before going to water?


----------



## StarCitizenGuy

A friend at MSi is sending me a few of these badboys. Will be playing with one or some of these puppies. Honestly, I have always had a special place in my heart for X70's, even though that doesn't really make much sense LOL.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwaohazuki*
> 
> got it thx,
> 
> I think I can squeze a little bit more out of my gpu because with stock bios powertarget set to 102% and vcore to max is see jumps in AB to 109% power.
> thx a lot
> but adjustable powertarget would be nice


djustable power target just adds more complications if you don't have enough you can lockup or bsod and with it locked its oe less thing to worry about. you won't use anymore than 70-80% with 1.212v and when you get better cooling and can run higher voltages you have enough for up to 1.3v


----------



## StarCitizenGuy

Boom


----------



## Howmaybesgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarCitizenGuy*
> 
> Boom


um....... I will take take some free stuff


----------



## StarCitizenGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howmaybesgo*
> 
> um....... I will take take some free stuff


I was thinking about doing a giveaway in my YouTube Channel or something, I dunno though. It is so hard to get Marketing to sign off on stuff like that.


----------



## Howmaybesgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarCitizenGuy*
> 
> I was thinking about doing a giveaway in my YouTube Channel or something, I dunno though. It is so hard to get Marketing to sign off on stuff like that.


Oh right on! Let me know what you decide to do. I would be very interested in participating.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarCitizenGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Howmaybesgo*
> 
> um....... I will take take some free stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about doing a giveaway in my YouTube Channel or something, I dunno though. It is so hard to get Marketing to sign off on stuff like that.
Click to expand...

keep us all updated lol. i just want a 770.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> keep us all updated lol. i just want a 770.


Don't we all?

Don't you have a 780 though??


----------



## Howmaybesgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Don't we all?
> 
> Don't you have a 780 though??


Joder just swag blocked you!!!! hahahaha


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Thank you very much for the input. I haven't ever had a custom loop so I am having some fun now, however, I am not used to OCing graphics cards.
> 
> I ended up swapping out the card I had because of water block compatibility issues. It looks like I can get it +180 Mhz over with the full 1.3V in. It doesn't seem that I can go over that as Valley benchmark won't finish at +190 or +200. I am pretty happy with that result though if I need a couple more FPS.
> 
> I have not touched the memory yet and will do that next - does one typically see an increase in FPS with a memory boost?
> 
> Is there a sweet spot in terms of frequency to aim for? Same with memory?


That sounds much better lol so what is the actual boost at 1.3v?

For memory personally just keep it between 7400-7600mhz depending on whats stable. Mine will run at 8000mhz but I dont like to push memory to the bleeding edge unless im only benching. The core, well I will run that on the verge of stability while gaming but the memory I dunno, it can be harder to troubleshoot if it starts getting unstable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> 66racer, what numbers were you getting before going to water?


When the card was stock I used to be able to bench at 1372mhz/1.212 but game at 1359mhz/1.212v. Going water didnt really improve my stock voltage oc but I was able to push the core to 1515mhz with 1.485-1.49v. Memory max stock was 7950mhz but putting heatsinks on it I peaked 8070mhz.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> That sounds much better lol so what is the actual boost at 1.3v?
> 
> For memory personally just keep it between 7400-7600mhz depending on whats stable. Mine will run at 8000mhz but I dont like to push memory to the bleeding edge unless im only benching. The core, well I will run that on the verge of stability while gaming but the memory I dunno, it can be harder to troubleshoot if it starts getting unstable.


I will shoot for that when OCing my memory. So far I am at +180 on the memory without any problems.

The boost @ 1.3V is 1371 Mhz. I did read somewhere that the stepping goes in 13 Mhz intervals so I might try jumping by that amount or some multiple of that each time to see if it makes any differenece.

I love having the card under water. Hottest I have gotten is 54 C while running Furmark (Ambient is 25 C with a DeltaT of around 8 C and CPU at stock).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> I will shoot for that when OCing my memory. So far I am at +180 on the memory without any problems.
> 
> The boost @ 1.3V is 1371 Mhz. I did read somewhere that the stepping goes in 13 Mhz intervals so I might try jumping by that amount or some multiple of that each time to see if it makes any differenece.
> 
> I love having the card under water. Hottest I have gotten is 54 C while running Furmark (Ambient is 25 C with a DeltaT of around 8 C and CPU at stock).


which version card do you have? Since your on a full block you might even want to try more voltage. On my asus I did a lot of gaming at 1.39v and the card is still alive today (knock on wood). I just dont know which cards can take it but my vrm were only air cooled with the asus heat sink. Of course do at your own risk


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> which version card do you have? Since your on a full block you might even want to try more voltage. On my asus I did a lot of gaming at 1.39v and the card is still alive today (knock on wood). I just dont know which cards can take it but my vrm were only air cooled with the asus heat sink. Of course do at your own risk


This is the card I have:

http://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=02g-p4-2774-kr

I just bumped the voltage down (1.300V to 1.288V) and could keep the same clock +180 Mhz. I am thinking that my chip is the limiting factor at this point. I would hate to put too much more voltage on the chip at this point as I don't know how well it is built.

Ran it a few more times and it crashed. Seems to work at 1.294V though.

Using valley benchmark.

My VRMs are cooled by the block and thermal pads, however, I am not quite sure how hot they are as there are no temp monitors for them.


----------



## otakufag

Hey everyone!

Just bought myself a Gainward Geforce GTX 770 Phantom 2GB and am very satisfied with it. ( since it was a big boost from my previous card)
So I want to straight get myself involved in overclocking.

Is it recommended for me to flash the BIOS first or I could just tweak around stock settings?


----------



## BangBangPlay

I am about to put at least one of my two EVGA SC 770s under water with a small custom loop. The top card is pushing 90C in 3D Mark, but the lower card runs 10-15C cooler. There is only 1/4 inch or so between cards so the top card has almost no airflow. I have a Corsair 350D so space is a luxury I don't have. I already have my 4670K under an H100i and I plan to keep it there for now. I have purchased a 240mm (45mm thick) rad for the front of my case and I want to try to cool both cards with it. I have two 140mm Noctuas in the front and I plan to add at least 1 SP120 PWM to the other side to help airflow. I likely can't add another fan because my pump/res will be almost right up against the rad.

So I bought one full EK block for my top card and plan to it by itself first. Ideally I'd like to add the bottom card but I have been told the rad might not be enough for both. Aesthetically it would look better for both cards to be under water, and I could even add the CPU to the loop down the line. Should I even bother getting a second block for the bottom card? Or will I have to add another 120mm rad at least? I think I have seen a handful of users here cool an SLI setup with a single double rad. For now I am going to hook up just the top card and see how it runs. Any insight would be appreciated...


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I am about to put at least one of my two EVGA SC 770s under water with a small custom loop. The top card is pushing 90C in 3D Mark, but the lower card runs 10-15C cooler. There is only 1/4 inch or so between cards so the top card has almost no airflow. I have a Corsair 350D so space is a luxury I don't have. I already have my 4670K under an H100i and I plan to keep it there for now. I have purchased a 240mm (45mm thick) rad for the front of my case and I want to try to cool both cards with it. I have two 140mm Noctuas in the front and I plan to add at least 1 SP120 PWM to the other side to help airflow. I likely can't add another fan because my pump/res will be almost right up against the rad.
> 
> So I bought one full EK block for my top card and plan to it by itself first. Ideally I'd like to add the bottom card but I have been told the rad might not be enough for both. Aesthetically it would look better for both cards to be under water, and I could even add the CPU to the loop down the line. Should I even bother getting a second block for the bottom card? Or will I have to add another 120mm rad at least? I think I have seen a handful of users here cool an SLI setup with a single double rad. For now I am going to hook up just the top card and see how it runs. Any insight would be appreciated...


I think the 240mm rad for two cards will be fine. It may be best in that setup to keep the CPU on a separate loop (under the H100i) as the GPUs will very likely heat the CPU up if they are all in the same loop.

Do you plan on doing intakes on both the 240mm rad and the H100i rad? I would be a little concerned about how much exhaust CFM you will get from your rear fan and how cool you will be able to keep your motherboard components. You might want to switch the top to exhaust too if you don't already have it this way. Sure the CPU will be getting warmer air, however, it should be minimal.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otakufag*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just bought myself a Gainward Geforce GTX 770 Phantom 2GB and am very satisfied with it. ( since it was a big boost from my previous card)
> So I want to straight get myself involved in overclocking.
> 
> Is it recommended for me to flash the BIOS first or I could just tweak around stock settings?


First try the stock bios, honestly unless you over volt, I cant see the bios helping you unless your maxing your TDP/power target on stock volts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I am about to put at least one of my two EVGA SC 770s under water with a small custom loop. The top card is pushing 90C in 3D Mark, but the lower card runs 10-15C cooler. There is only 1/4 inch or so between cards so the top card has almost no airflow. I have a Corsair 350D so space is a luxury I don't have. I already have my 4670K under an H100i and I plan to keep it there for now. I have purchased a 240mm (45mm thick) rad for the front of my case and I want to try to cool both cards with it. I have two 140mm Noctuas in the front and I plan to add at least 1 SP120 PWM to the other side to help airflow. I likely can't add another fan because my pump/res will be almost right up against the rad.
> 
> So I bought one full EK block for my top card and plan to it by itself first. Ideally I'd like to add the bottom card but I have been told the rad might not be enough for both. Aesthetically it would look better for both cards to be under water, and I could even add the CPU to the loop down the line. Should I even bother getting a second block for the bottom card? Or will I have to add another 120mm rad at least? I think I have seen a handful of users here cool an SLI setup with a single double rad. For now I am going to hook up just the top card and see how it runs. Any insight would be appreciated...


I would try it out on a single 240mm first, I ran my 2700k and 770 on a single 240mm for a while and temps were really good, granted for gaming I had the two sp120's at 100%. That was with a light over volt too, its how it was listed below in my sig rig. temps on the gpu would be about 40-42c depending on ambient and the cpu around 58c gaming.

Only thing you might want to consider is a swiftech h220x, its $129 with the 10% code swiftech has for ocn members, then all you need is to add the gpu block to the loop, its the cheapest way I think for you to finish the loop. The pump is plenty strong too. I have the h220 and its got plenty of flow for my loop, the h220x pump is supposed to be even better. Just an idea plus you get another 240mm for a total of 480mm of rad.

OCN h220/h220x club
http://www.overclock.net/t/1367654/swiftech-h220-h320-h220x-and-cm-glacer-240l-360l-owners-club


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otakufag*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just bought myself a Gainward Geforce GTX 770 Phantom 2GB and am very satisfied with it. ( since it was a big boost from my previous card)
> So I want to straight get myself involved in overclocking.
> 
> Is it recommended for me to flash the BIOS first or I could just tweak around stock settings?


I would tweak around with it a bit before you get the BIOS flashed to see where you can get with stock values. That is what I did.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> keep us all updated lol. i just want a 770.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't we all?
> 
> Don't you have a 780 though??
Click to expand...

I want it for my fiance. she cant run l.a. noire on a 650ti. Plus now she is trying to get into bigger games and considering we just had twins that makes money nonexistent and even if i had seeds to grow money trees i would more likely sell the seeds because because we are too poor to be waiting on trees to grow.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I want it for my fiance. she cant run l.a. noire on a 650ti. Plus now she is trying to get into bigger games and considering we just had twins that makes money nonexistent and even if i had seeds to grow money trees i would more likely sell the seeds because because we are too poor to be waiting on trees to grow.


You should have a donate button for helping folks with their BIOSes if that is allowed here. I know I would throw a few bucks your way.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Only thing you might want to consider is a swiftech h220x, its $129 with the 10% code swiftech has for ocn members, then all you need is to add the gpu block to the loop, its the cheapest way I think for you to finish the loop. The pump is plenty strong too. I have the h220 and its got plenty of flow for my loop, the h220x pump is supposed to be even better. Just an idea plus you get another 240mm for a total of 480mm of rad.
> 
> OCN h220/h220x club
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1367654/swiftech-h220-h320-h220x-and-cm-glacer-240l-360l-owners-club


That is a great idea! I actually considered it when buying the H100, but never though I'd get into water cooling. So Id run both pumps together instead of having to upgrade the pump, brilliant. That certainly opens the possibilities. I was looking at the fittings on the H100 the other day wondering if they would take hose clamps, lol. I'm likely going to play it safe and do just the top GPU first and keep the CPU and GPU loops separate. But knowing myself it will bother me in the future to leave it "unfinished". I just don't know what to expect temp wise if I hook both 770s up to that rad, and it is a tough call whether to buy that extra water block. Does the lower card run cooler because of its lighter load, or because it gets better airflow, or a combo of both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> I think the 240mm rad for two cards will be fine. It may be best in that setup to keep the CPU on a separate loop (under the H100i) as the GPUs will very likely heat the CPU up if they are all in the same loop.
> 
> Do you plan on doing intakes on both the 240mm rad and the H100i rad? I would be a little concerned about how much exhaust CFM you will get from your rear fan and how cool you will be able to keep your motherboard components. You might want to switch the top to exhaust too if you don't already have it this way. Sure the CPU will be getting warmer air, however, it should be minimal.


I currently have the H100i (in the roof) set to exhaust and I will keep the 240mm front as intake at first. The back fan is also set to exhaust, but I might switch it back to intake. I changed it last week to keep dust down, but I think it is actually creating negative case pressure now, so it is a toss up. I grabbed an extra SP120 to see if it effects the overall loop temp. I might have enough space to mount 2 on the inside, but I have to see how much room I have for the pump. I likely won't need the extra fans for only one GPU. It is really a tough call whether to continue investing money and tinkering, or just give it a rest. The engineer in me always tells me to keep pushing the limits, and this case has plenty of em!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I want it for my fiance. she cant run l.a. noire on a 650ti. Plus now she is trying to get into bigger games and considering we just had twins that makes money nonexistent and even if i had seeds to grow money trees i would more likely sell the seeds because because we are too poor to be waiting on trees to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> You should have a donate button for helping folks with their BIOSes if that is allowed here. I know I would throw a few bucks your way.
Click to expand...

most people ignore those buttons and I'm not the only one who can do this so its not anything special. Besides to be honest I love doing this and it makes me feel good so i am perfectly happy volunteering help.


----------



## otakufag

So on stock the max voltage I could set is 1.2?

If I remembered correctly, the max TDP is also quite low. So in order to exceed these values I would need to flash the BIOS?


----------



## 66racer

@BangBangPlay

Well I meant since you already purchased another 240mm rad, if you get the h220x you can top mount the 240mm rad/red/pump assembly, remove the h100, and mount the 240mm in front that you purchased so that everything would be in the same loop. A member did mod a corsair pump to put barbs on it but the flow rate is too low to be worth running in series with the h220x or regular h220.

Using the h220x if you want to keep your h100 for now; you can just leave the CPU block it comes with out of the loop and just run the two GPUs through the h220x 240mm rad/pump and mount it in the front. You may have posted in the h220 club already but if not they can answer if the new h220x fits in the front of the 350d. Bryan and George from swiftech post in that thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otakufag*
> 
> So on stock the max voltage I could set is 1.2?
> 
> If I remembered correctly, the max TDP is also quite low. So in order to exceed these values I would need to flash the BIOS?


Stock max is 1.212v. The nodded bios increases tdp but if your far from maxing it on stock volts the nodded bios won't help much if any. Its really handy with extra voltage though where some cards need more tdp before others.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> @BangBangPlayWell I meant since you already purchased another 240mm rad, if you get the h220x you can top mount the 240mm rad/red/pump assembly, remove the h100, and mount the 240mm in front that you purchased so that everything would be in the same loop. A member did mod a corsair pump to put barbs on it but the flow rate is too low to be worth running in series with the h220x or regular h220.
> 
> Using the h220x if you want to keep your h100 for now; you can just leave the CPU block it comes with out of the loop and just run the two GPUs through the h220x 240mm rad/pump and mount it in the front. You may have posted in the h220 club already but if not they can answer if the new h220x fits in the front of the 350d. Bryan and George from swiftech post in that thread.


No, I totally understood what you meant, I am just trying to decide whether to loop it all together or not. I just received the pump/res and GPU block a few mins ago, so I am going to loop the top GPU first. Within a week or so I plan on ordering the second GPU block and depending on the results (and how it looks) I will decide whether to tie it all together.

I have read (in theory) that it can be beneficial to keep the loops separate. Truth be told my 4670K doesn't get very hot now that I have dialed in my OC and am done stress testing. I run 4.6 at around 1.220V and occasionally step it down to 4.4 or 4.5 for 24/7 basic computing. So I am not too worried about the CPU raising the temps of the GPU's or vice versa. Thanks for the heads up on the owners thread, it lead me to another build thread where a user did basically exactly what you are suggesting (with an H220) in a 350D case. He had two 780's and reported decent temps, so this is looking like a pretty viable option. I really appreciate your help and good insight.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> No, I totally understood what you meant, I am just trying to decide whether to loop it all together or not. I just received the pump/res and GPU block a few mins ago, so I am going to loop the top GPU first. Within a week or so I plan on ordering the second GPU block and depending on the results (and how it looks) I will decide whether to tie it all together.
> 
> I have read (in theory) that it can be beneficial to keep the loops separate. Truth be told my 4670K doesn't get very hot now that I have dialed in my OC and am done stress testing. I run 4.6 at around 1.220V and occasionally step it down to 4.4 or 4.5 for 24/7 basic computing. So I am not too worried about the CPU raising the temps of the GPU's or vice versa. Thanks for the heads up on the owners thread, it lead me to another build thread where a user did basically exactly what you are suggesting (with an H220) in a 350D case. He had two 780's and reported decent temps, so this is looking like a pretty viable option. I really appreciate your help and good insight.


In all honesty I would keep them separate at this point as long as you are happy with the temps on the CPU. While including the CPU on a custom loop with GPUs, the GPUs (or GPU) is almost certainly going to raise the temp of the CPU. However, it is possible that this temperature effect is still less than the best cooling you would get in a separate loop with an H100.

What specific radiator did you get for the case? The 45mm thickness is nice because it will on average dissipate an additional 40-50 watts over a 35mm radiator. It certainly could be more or less depending on fan speed, etc.

In any case if you want both graphics cards under water you can always sell your H100 for a small loss and get a top rad, fans, and call it a day. With 2 dual 120mm rads you will surely be fine with a CPU and 2 GPUs. Make sure you have a decent pump for all of this of course.

I hope this helps a bit?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Yeah, I am going to add block by block and see how it performs. It is the GPU temps that concern me most. The H100i is very efficient cooling my 4670K. If that 240mm Alphacool X45 can't cool both GPUs effectively then I will consider swapping the H100 for the H220X. One reason to loop the whole system is the difference in tubing seeing I went with white for the custom loop.

I really appreciate everyone's help and input, I really had no idea what to expect for temps. Also some great ideas for expansion despite my severely limited space. I especially like to hear from other 770 owners because their experience is relative to mine. I just got the pump/res and GPU block today and will be assembling the first loop over the next day or so. I'll report back with the results.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, I am going to add block by block and see how it performs. It is the GPU temps that concern me most. The H100i is very efficient cooling my 4670K. If that 240mm Alphacool X45 can't cool both GPUs effectively then I will consider swapping the H100 for the H220X. One reason to loop the whole system is the difference in tubing seeing I went with white for the custom loop.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's help and input, I really had no idea what to expect for temps. Also some great ideas for expansion despite my severely limited space. I especially like to hear from other 770 owners because their experience is relative to mine. I just got the pump/res and GPU block today and will be assembling the first loop over the next day or so. I'll report back with the results.


I think that radiator will be plenty for 2 cards. Using the dimensions and the coefficient from this site (http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/277130-29-read-first-watercooling-sticky) it roughly dissipates 480 watts at 2000rpm. I think the 770 maxes at 250 Watts??

Edit: looking at this it only says around 300 Watts at 2200 rpm. http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/277130-29-read-first-watercooling-sticky

This stuff does drive me nuts sometimes. I don't see flow rates included in this which will differ some.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Yeah, in the gallery here I saw another 770 SLI user run a custom loop with only a 240mm rad. I wouldn't say my situation is unique, but there wasn't too many similar setups to draw any conclusions from. Just asking/posting in a few threads has received several good opinions and suggestions. Since this is my first time playing with custom water I really didn't know what to expect. The tough part in drawing any conclusions is that every system is different and every loop is also very different. There are just so many variables. We even see variation with AIO units installed on similar (or nearly identical systems). But you guys have really given me the confidence to get this to work. Besides after dumping a nice chunk of change there is no way I am backing out or throwing in the towel. One way or another these cards are getting the cooling they deserve.

+Rep Joder! Thanks for the tips and nod of confidence...


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, in the gallery here I saw another 770 SLI user run a custom loop with only a 240mm rad. I wouldn't say my situation is unique, but there wasn't too many similar setups to draw any conclusions from. Just asking/posting in a few threads has received several good opinions and suggestions. Since this is my first time playing with custom water I really didn't know what to expect. The tough part in drawing any conclusions is that every system is different and every loop is also very different. There are just so many variables. We even see variation with AIO units installed on similar (or nearly identical systems). But you guys have really given me the confidence to get this to work. Besides after dumping a nice chunk of change there is no way I am backing out or throwing in the towel. One way or another these cards are getting the cooling they deserve.
> 
> +Rep Joder! Thanks for the tips and nod of confidence...


I am in the same boat as you as this is my first loop that I started tinkering around with a few weeks ago. I previously had an H70 on the CPU which worked great but I was ready for more. I currently have an MCR220-QP and MCR120-QP (dual and single 120 swiftech 35mm rads). I just ran Furmark for about 20 minutes with stock GPU and CPU and my GPU never got warmer than 53C while the GPU Load was 99% (2 out of 4 cores on the CPU were maxed out). TDP maxed out at 69% (Total TDP of 230 on my card - I was wrong in a previous post in stating 250) which would be around ~160 Watts.

My delta-t after about 20 minutes was 10 degrees C which I am pretty happy with since I am running the fans ~1100-1200 rpm to keep my setup quiet.

You are right about all the variation. There is plenty when comparing the same device let alone comparing watercooling setups where rads, blocks, pumps, etc. are all so different.

Thanks for the rep and please do update us with your findings and pics of your setup.


----------



## 66racer

@BangBangPlay

Well a heads up about water cooling a 770, I think you will be very happy with temps. When I first put my 770 on water it was with an h70 and the dwood bracket, temps went down nearly 20c over the dcii cooler which is good. Going to the ek universal gpu block (with similar radiator capacity) I lost another 8-10c for a total of 28-30c cooler than the dcii. So with 770sli, I think a 240mm will do very well, sure 360mm worth of radiator would probably be the perfect amount, with 240mm of rad Im guessing you would still get at least a 20c drop in temps vs stock. Well actually more since your fan is choked for air.

All in all Im sure your cards will at least in the 45-55c range with both on 240mm and maybe 1.30v. If both stock I wouldnt be surprised with 40-45c.

I also wouldnt be affraid of putting the cpu in the same loop, the loop temp will normalize. Im sure with 2x240mm rads your cpu would at the very least still cool the same if not better due to the better copper base of something like the h220/h220x.

Regardless have fun deciding and glad I could at least present an option for you to consider


----------



## BangBangPlay

Just finished the loop and it took a while to bleed the air out. But I am also very persistent and thorough. The top card is running 20C cooler at idle (32C compared to 50-51C) and after some 3D Mark loops it is running almost 40C cooler under load (47C compared to 88C with ACX cooler). Granted the previous temps were high because of the extreme close proximity between cards, but man I am happy with those numbers so far.

The bottom card is running a bit cooler now that there is space to breathe, but it is still a little hotter than when I only had one card in the case. It idles at 41C and got up to 76C during the 3D Mark loop run. I am going to add it to the loop. I have enough room to add another SP120 on the inside bottom if I had to. I wouldn't be surprised if it still had a little air stuck in the loop. So far so good though, it was a good investment and I learned a lot. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Just finished the loop and it took a while to bleed the air out. But I am also very persistent and thorough. The top card is running 20C cooler at idle (32C compared to 50-51C) and after some 3D Mark loops it is running almost 40C cooler under load (47C compared to 88C with ACX cooler). Granted the previous temps were high because of the extreme close proximity between cards, but man I am happy with those numbers so far.
> 
> The bottom card is running a bit cooler now that there is space to breathe, but it is still a little hotter than when I only had one card in the case. It idles at 41C and got up to 76C during the 3D Mark loop run. I am going to add it to the loop. I have enough room to add another SP120 on the inside bottom if I had to. I wouldn't be surprised if it still had a little air stuck in the loop. So far so good though, it was a good investment and I learned a lot. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


Nice! I look forward to the pic


----------



## BangBangPlay

Im still up so I have a few phone pics of before and after. I apologize for the quality, it was awful lighting and they were taken with my iPhone.

Before:


After:



That was a lot of fun to design and then execute. I really appreciate your help, and I am definitely going to be adding the second card now. At this point why not?


----------



## Barterlos

hi guys, new happy owner of Gtx 770 Asus DCII

ive oc'ed to [email protected] but i know i can push more but voltage is locked at 1.2

my first bench:


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Im still up so I have a few phone pics of before and after. I apologize for the quality, it was awful lighting and they were taken with my iPhone.
> 
> That was a lot of fun to design and then execute. I really appreciate your help, and I am definitely going to be adding the second card now. At this point why not?


This looks great. I think it is wise to go with the 2nd block. Your motherboard will be much happier as it will be that much less super hot air in the machine from the air cooled graphics card.

And as we said before (beating the horse dead - I know sorry), if you aren't happy with temps you can sell your H100i for ~$80 on eBay or even more on CL and put in another rad and fans with that money.

Next mission is to convert you to Android


----------



## joder

Decided I should post some as well. I still need to decouple my pump so it isn't too noisy and do a bit more cable management with its cords. I might mod the front HDD cage to allow for a dual 120 or 140 mm rad if I get another 770.

Antec P100 water cooling setup:


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Just noticed my 770 has elpida memory... should I keep this card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> Just noticed my 770 has elpida memory... should I keep this card?


How is the performance? you have a 256bit bus so a memory oc doesn't matter to much and you should oc the core more anyway so its not bad to keep the card.


----------



## BangBangPlay

@Joder

The pics really help others when trying to figure out how to design their system. I relied heavily on the pics in the 350D owners forum and this one to see what works. It is important that people post their temps too. Even though I am learning I like to try to help others make good decisions based on the results. When I bought that second card I really had no idea what I was getting myself into!

Nice setup, is your res in the 5.25 bay? How is filling it in that spot? I considered a HD bay res, but instead got the one that was designed for my pump. Less adjustment and for now I don't have to sacrifice the optical drive. If I change out the H100 I likely will though. I really wish the H100's tubing was white now, lol. I ordered the 2nd GPU block today along with a few angled rotary fittings. I want to straighten out the tube that goes from the pump to the rad. To avoid kinks I had to curve it quite a bit, and right in front of the fan. You are right about the bottom card dumping hot air in the case. Right now it is the only thing producing a noticeable amount of heat. All the rads are quite cool, even during a stress test workout.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> @Joder
> Nice setup, is your res in the 5.25 bay? How is filling it in that spot? I considered a HD bay res, but instead got the one that was designed for my pump. Less adjustment and for now I don't have to sacrifice the optical drive. If I change out the H100 I likely will though. I really wish the H100's tubing was white now, lol. I ordered the 2nd GPU block today along with a few angled rotary fittings. I want to straighten out the tube that goes from the pump to the rad. To avoid kinks I had to curve it quite a bit, and right in front of the fan. You are right about the bottom card dumping hot air in the case. Right now it is the only thing producing a noticeable amount of heat. All the rads are quite cool, even during a stress test workout.


Thank you - after doing this I realize I probably should have gotten a more water friendly case, however, I really like the slickness of the antec p cases and the simplicity. I pretty much decided on everything depending on what was in stock at our local MicroCenter.

The reservoir is in one of the drive bays and I do actually like it quite a bit. It isn't too horrible to fill up as I left slack in the tubing to be able to pull it out a little bit. I realized after the fact that I would get a Swiftech MCP-35x and hook a reservoir to the top of the pump like you have it, however, I am a stickler for noise and I have heard they can whine a little bit even at lower RPMs. Obviously everyone's perception of noise is different. I didn't care for a few Noctua's that I had as I could hear the motor at higher RPMs. Also I only have two independent PWM headers in my case and I didn't want a PWM pump. Got a D5 Variable pump instead.

I am going to get an external burner at this point as I can count on one hand, the number of times I have used my optical drive in the last 2 years.

One thing you might want to do is check your System and PCB temps in speedfan, hardware info, etc. and monitor them. You certainly want to keep your motherboard cool too with the mosfets, capacitors, etc. I am willing to be that bottom graphics card is warming them up a bit (not sure how much exhausting you are doing inside the case). I think I am going to switch my setup to positive air pressure today as it is currently negative. I want to see if there will be any bit of PCB/System temperature difference.

Also I have a dual 140 coming in today to give me a bit more cooling on the top. Pray that it fits for me as it is going to get really close to my 5.25 drive bays.


----------



## BangBangPlay

@ Joder

Good point about the MB surface temps. Asus AI Suite is where I control all of my fans and it allows me to monitor surface temps (and not core temps, only CPU) of several different components. It is actually a really great program, it is basically my virtual fan controller. I can actually link my fan profiles to specific components (up to 3 with percentages) temps. It also allows you to add up to 3 external temps sensors and link any fan to them. I bought a water temp sensor plug, but didn't install it yet. I am planning on adding it to the bottom GPU plug and linking my front rad fan(s) directly to the water temp. My top rear fan used to be intake, but I switched it to exhaust last week to see if it allowed for better overall case flow, and less dust. I think I should switch it back to intake because it supplies the MB and top rad with cool air and likely helps to create positive pressure.

Since adding the 2nd GPU I have been focused solely on the GPU temps (and getting them to drop) and have ignored everything else. As usual I appreciate the good advise. I can sometimes get to be a little too focused on one detail and easily overlook it's effect on everything else. I have actually never been to Micro Center, but there is one in Boston I believe. That is certainly one drawback to water cooling, ordering all the right components, especially fittings. I am planning on making a few adjustments to the loop when I get the bottom GPU block this week. I may add a tee for easy drainage/flushing right before the res cause those non rotary barbs are a bear to remove...


----------



## marcgarcia322

yesterday i went to hwbot.org and to my surprise i found this

http://hwbot.org/league/rookie?offset=-9&team=overclock.net

its only until someone pass's me but this was a pleasant surprise


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> yesterday i went to hwbot.org and to my surprise i found this
> 
> http://hwbot.org/league/rookie?offset=-9&team=overclock.net
> 
> of its its only until some pass's me but this was a pleasant surprise


I take it that bios is lovely with that card? lol


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I take it that bios is lovely with that card? lol


yes you did an awesome job and i used that formula for my lightning now it does not throttle butin sli its hot because of the slots being so close so i dont have but a few sli submissions because i cant get the heat down when under full load but the couple i did get were pretty fair thanks again for all your help


----------



## marcgarcia322

my lightning scored 8191 and my gaming oc scored 8171 by themselves but together 12244 i could get a little more but i dont want to push the lightning in sli i'm looking to get a larger board like mpower or xpower but msi said there is no difference in performance between these boards only the features that are offered i asked them what is the difference between 16 phase power and 32 phase power for pci-e he said both m-power and xpower had the same i find that hard to believe since xpower is $100-$150 more than mpower can anyone shed some light on this


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> my lightning scored 8191 and my gaming oc scored 8171 by themselves but together 12244 i could get a little more but i dont want to push the lightning in sli i'm looking to get a larger board like mpower or xpower but msi said there is no difference in performance between these boards only the features that are offered i asked them what is the difference between 16 phase power and 32 phase power for pci-e he said both m-power and xpower had the same i find that hard to believe since xpower is $100-$150 more than mpower can anyone shed some light on this


go for watercooling as it will allow you to run higher voltages.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> yes you did an awesome job and i used that formula for my lightning now it does not throttle butin sli its hot because of the slots being so close so i dont have but a few sli submissions because i cant get the heat down when under full load but the couple i did get were pretty fair thanks again for all your help


I'm about to put both cards under water with a custom 240mm rad setup. I'll post my results this week. One card (the top) under water is an option too, I am currently seeing excellent temp improvement in both cards vs stock air cooling. AIO cooling is an option but it depends on your spacing. Youngbenny has a nice setup using the new NZXT g10 brackets and double 120mm AIO coolers. There are a few pictures in the thread's gallery. I couldn't go that route because I have 5-6mm between cards with my mATX board. The water block would fit, but mounting a fan to cool the VRMs is a problem. Custom cooling was basically my only choice, and I kinda had been looking for a excuse to get into it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> yes you did an awesome job and i used that formula for my lightning now it does not throttle butin sli its hot because of the slots being so close so i dont have but a few sli submissions because i cant get the heat down when under full load but the couple i did get were pretty fair thanks again for all your help
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to put both cards under water with a custom 240mm rad setup. I'll post my results this week. One card (the top) under water is an option too, I am currently seeing excellent temp improvement in both cards vs stock air cooling. AIO cooling is an option but it depends on your spacing. Youngbenny has a nice setup using the new NZXT g10 brackets and double 120mm AIO coolers. There are a few pictures in the thread's gallery. I couldn't go that route because I have 5-6mm between cards with my mATX board. The water block would fit, but mounting a fan to cool the VRMs is a problem. Custom cooling was basically my only choice, and I kinda had been looking for a excuse to get into it.
Click to expand...

its always better to use a fullcover waterblock anyway. i increase my vrm cap to 150% and thats dangerous on air but increases performance immensely with the gpu and prevents shutdown at 100% so i will be going fullcover.


----------



## joder

@BangBangPlay

There is one in Cambridge according to the Web site. If you are close, you should take a look sometime as they have a variety of fittings and other water cooling parts. I was pleasantly surprised as they carry some good stuff. The nice thing about it is if something doesn't work you can easily return as long as you haven't damaged it. Most other places out there charge a restocking fee and you have to pay for shipping both ways.


----------



## Penner

Hi everybody,

got here by searching for gtx770 undervolting. I don't know if it is considered blasphemy or something asking for undervolting here, but anyways:

I have a Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB and this beast is kind of heating up my whole case. System runs stable though so the airflow isn't too bad, but as a perfectionist I'd rather prefer it some degrees cooler. Also the heat from the card - which itself isnt too hot (68° during gaming on a warm summer night) - accumulates in the cpu area, where the outtake fans are. So basically the cpu automatically gets as hot as the card.

So my question in particular is if I can lower the voltage and - if necessary - the turbo clock by 50 or so MHz which don't really give an impact performancewise - with a tool like the afterburner if I use the modded bios from the first posting?

Maybe someone did this before and can tell me if undervolting without loosing any or only some performance is possible? I know its not the best comparison because the architectures and so on are totally different, but tweaking my cpus I found that nearly every cpu had some room for undervolting as well as overclocking.

Thanks guys.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I take it that bios is lovely with that card? lol


hey i have a question for when i play bf4 my frames are slower with sli than with 1 770 but game feel seems better


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penner*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> got here by searching for gtx770 undervolting. I don't know if it is considered blasphemy or something asking for undervolting here, but anyways:
> 
> I have a Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB and this beast is kind of heating up my whole case. System runs stable though so the airflow isn't too bad, but as a perfectionist I'd rather prefer it some degrees cooler. Also the heat from the card - which itself isnt too hot (68° during gaming on a warm summer night) - accumulates in the cpu area, where the outtake fans are. So basically the cpu automatically gets as hot as the card.
> 
> So my question in particular is if I can lower the voltage and - if necessary - the turbo clock by 50 or so MHz which don't really give an impact performancewise - with a tool like the afterburner if I use the modded bios from the first posting?
> 
> Maybe someone did this before and can tell me if undervolting without loosing any or only some performance is possible? I know its not the best comparison because the architectures and so on are totally different, but tweaking my cpus I found that nearly every cpu had some room for undervolting as well as overclocking.
> 
> Thanks guys.


what type of case do you have and what kind of air flow do you have do you have a good exhaust flow and a good air intake flow lets look into what is causing the heat first the problem can be as simple as case ventilation


----------



## marcgarcia322

djthrottleboi i'm having a driver issue with lightning the only drivers that work correctly are from msi but to play bf4 with any flags i need a more up to date driver when i install the latest drivers there seems to be bugs like certain programs wont run like catzilla , overclock scanner x etc. any ideas and i'm having lower fps with sli than with 1 in bf4


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> djthrottleboi i'm having a driver issue with lightning the only drivers that work correctly are from msi but to play bf4 with any flags i need a more up to date driver when i install the latest drivers there seems to be bugs like certain programs wont run like catzilla , overclock scanner x etc. any ideas and i'm having lower fps with sli than with 1 in bf4


Use Nvidia's 335 WHQL drivers as those are working better on my 780 than the latest ones.


----------



## feznz

I might as well throw in a pic of my dirty and dusty rig







I had trouble sourcing parts locally so I used some brass gas fittings
it has been the best layout for me I have tried multiple configurations and this has been the best so far.

Two main points it takes 250w to heat water 1° flowing at 1gallon per min
Chances are that the water is approximately 2° warmer after the GPUs before entering CPU.
My bottom radiator is the start of my loop so it gets the coolest air possible if it were in the middle of the loop then it would dump heat into my case then ultimately out the top via the top radiator.

just a couple of things to keep in mind when building a loop


----------



## Penner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> what type of case do you have and what kind of air flow do you have do you have a good exhaust flow and a good air intake flow lets look into what is causing the heat first the problem can be as simple as case ventilation


Thanks for your answer. The thing is, that I don't want to change anything regarding the case ventilation. The system is optimized for extreme silence and this isn't negotiable for me









But if it helps, here are the full specs:

Asus Z87-Pro @ BIOS 2005 (newest)
i7 4770K @ 4,0 GHz @ Auto







(I still really didn't had the time to look further into the millions of options for oc on that board)
2x 8GB G.Skill DDR3-2400 @ XMP-Settings
Gigabyte GTX770 2GB OC Windforce
4x harddisks
2x ssd
an extra USB3 card
Fortron Aurum Gold 550W
I think that's it

Cooling:
Zalman Z3 Case (paid 30€ for that, bought it because it is one of the cases with the lowest width available. Yes, I need it to be that small)
2x 120mm in @ 500 rpm @ front
2x 120mm out @ 500 rpm @ top
1x 120mm out @ 500 rpm @ rear
slot brackets taken out for more air intake for the card
Thermalright Macho 120 cpu-cooler (must be that cooler, because of the small case. Higher coolers won't fit)

But as I said, the cooling isn't negotiable as I'm a very noise sensitive person, so I'd rather lower the consumption. That's why I'd really appreciate it if someone could answer my question if undervolting the GTX770 is practicable and if I could use the BIOS from this thread for this matter.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penner*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. The thing is, that I don't want to change anything regarding the case ventilation. The system is optimized for extreme silence and this isn't negotiable for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if it helps, here are the full specs:
> 
> Asus Z87-Pro @ BIOS 2005 (newest)
> i7 4770K @ 4,0 GHz @ Auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I still really didn't had the time to look further into the millions of options for oc on that board)
> 2x 8GB G.Skill DDR3-2400 @ XMP-Settings
> Gigabyte GTX770 2GB OC Windforce
> 4x harddisks
> 2x ssd
> an extra USB3 card
> Fortron Aurum Gold 550W
> I think that's it
> 
> Cooling:
> Zalman Z3 Case (paid 30€ for that, bought it because it is one of the cases with the lowest width available. Yes, I need it to be that small)
> 2x 120mm in @ 500 rpm @ front
> 2x 120mm out @ 500 rpm @ top
> 1x 120mm out @ 500 rpm @ rear
> slot brackets taken out for more air intake for the card
> Thermalright Macho 120 cpu-cooler (must be that cooler, because of the small case. Higher coolers won't fit)
> 
> But as I said, the cooling isn't negotiable as I'm a very noise sensitive person, so I'd rather lower the consumption. That's why I'd really appreciate it if someone could answer my question if undervolting the GTX770 is practicable and if I could use the BIOS from this thread for this matter.


are all those fans intake the top fans i think should be exhausting air and you need a side fan and the cpu heat sync needs to exhaust towards the exhaust fans this should create an air current of cool intake air to warm exhaust air, in on the bottom out through the top instead of swirling inside the case this should help and as to your question i dont think anyone is willing undervolt for heat on todays cards your will sacrifice performance if the card even works and i believe with poor case ventilation you will still have heat there is always water cooling


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I might as well throw in a pic of my dirty and dusty rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had trouble sourcing parts locally so I used some brass gas fittings
> it has been the best layout for me I have tried multiple configurations and this has been the best so far.
> 
> Two main points it takes 250w to heat water 1° flowing at 1gallon per min
> Chances are that the water is approximately 2° warmer after the GPUs before entering CPU.
> My bottom radiator is the start of my loop so it gets the coolest air possible if it were in the middle of the loop then it would dump heat into my case then ultimately out the top via the top radiator.
> 
> just a couple of things to keep in mind when building a loop


Good info man! Thanks for posting about the fittings, that is awesome. I actually was wondering about that in the event I was missing a fitting or two. So some of the brass water fittings found a local HW stores are also G 1/4 threaded? I recently flipped around my rear fan from exhaust to intake to supply the top rad with cool air. It seems to have helped CPU temps a bit. I still haven't added the bottom GPU to the loop, so it is a definite source of heat inside the case.

With high end GPUs getting more and more powerful we are bound to see better cooling solutions in the near future. ROG already released the Posiden and I'm sure we will see more hybrid cooling setups (with a block and fan possibly). The stock air coolers just can't keep getting bigger. Ironically the reference cards are the easiest to adapt AIO coolers to and keep the rear fan.


----------



## marcgarcia322

have you thought of lowering the power target it may help a little but gpu might throttle a lower temps so if the gpu isn't working as hard it might help on heat some


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Good info man! Thanks for posting about the fittings, that is awesome. I actually was wondering about that in the event I was missing a fitting or two. So some of the brass water fittings found a local HW stores are also G 1/4 threaded? I recently flipped around my rear fan from exhaust to intake to supply the top rad with cool air. It seems to have helped CPU temps a bit. I still haven't added the bottom GPU to the loop, so it is a definite source of heat inside the case.
> 
> With high end GPUs getting more and more powerful we are bound to see better cooling solutions in the near future. ROG already released the Posiden and I'm sure we will see more hybrid cooling setups (with a block and fan possibly). The stock air coolers just can't keep getting bigger. Ironically the reference cards are the easiest to adapt AIO coolers to and keep the rear fan.


Technically they are ¼BSP (British Standard Pipe) the same thread as the computer O-ringed style. I have seen them in automotive stores, hydraulic stores and commercial pipe fittings stores.

Actually I had done the same with the rear exhaust fan OMG without a dust filter it absolutely filled my case with dust.
My case is due for it's quarterly deep dusting. All my intake fans are filtered but after a while when they block a little the exhaust fans (x2 180mm + x2 200mm + x2 140mm) suck in dust through any small opening.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> Yeah, I have no idea why my Asus 770 card was running so hot. Every single review I read before purchasing it stated how cool it ran, not to mention tons of people on forums. Maybe I should have just done an exchange, oh well too late now.


You will be just as happy with the EVGA card. As mentioned, all the vendors do a pretty good job with their coolers and such now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penner*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. The thing is, that I don't want to change anything regarding the case ventilation. The system is optimized for extreme silence and this isn't negotiable for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if it helps, here are the full specs:
> 
> Asus Z87-Pro @ BIOS 2005 (newest)
> i7 4770K @ 4,0 GHz @ Auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I still really didn't had the time to look further into the millions of options for oc on that board)
> 2x 8GB G.Skill DDR3-2400 @ XMP-Settings
> Gigabyte GTX770 2GB OC Windforce
> 4x harddisks
> 2x ssd
> an extra USB3 card
> Fortron Aurum Gold 550W
> I think that's it
> 
> Cooling:
> Zalman Z3 Case (paid 30€ for that, bought it because it is one of the cases with the lowest width available. Yes, I need it to be that small)
> 2x 120mm in @ 500 rpm @ front
> 2x 120mm out @ 500 rpm @ top
> 1x 120mm out @ 500 rpm @ rear
> slot brackets taken out for more air intake for the card
> Thermalright Macho 120 cpu-cooler (must be that cooler, because of the small case. Higher coolers won't fit)
> 
> But as I said, the cooling isn't negotiable as I'm a very noise sensitive person, so I'd rather lower the consumption. That's why I'd really appreciate it if someone could answer my question if undervolting the GTX770 is practicable and if I could use the BIOS from this thread for this matter.


What your wanting to do is feasible with the bios mod. Its not blasphemy, is just not something you will see done very often.Your not going to be able to do it without losing some performance. 68 degrees is not a bad number. I run 5 to 10 deg hotter than that with 2 770s when gaming. I do not think you will see a big drop in GPU temp by undervolting however. One of the heat makers is the high speed ram on this card. What are you using for a cpu cooler? Perhaps an AIO to dump the heat from the CPU outside the case will help.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Use Nvidia's 335 WHQL drivers as those are working better on my 780 than the latest ones.


worked perfectly now the programs like catzilla, and oc scanner work correctly thanks again


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Use Nvidia's 335 WHQL drivers as those are working better on my 780 than the latest ones.
> 
> 
> 
> worked perfectly now the programs like catzilla, and oc scanner work correctly thanks again
Click to expand...

no problem.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> You will be just as happy with the EVGA card. As mentioned, all the vendors do a pretty good job with their coolers and such now. What your wanting to do is feasible with the bios mod. Its not blasphemy, is just not something you will see done very often.Your not going to be able to do it without losing some performance. 68 degrees is not a bad number. I run 5 to 10 deg hotter than that with 2 770s when gaming. I do not think you will see a big drop in GPU temp by undervolting however. One of the heat makers is the high speed ram on this card. What are you using for a cpu cooler? Perhaps an AIO to dump the heat from the CPU outside the case will help.


Laptop owners with high end graphic cards lower the voltage all the time, although you sacrifice stability if you go too low. He'd likely have to lower the max turbo frequency along with the voltage. I am not sure how it would work with GPU boost 2.0. The 660M on my laptop has a custom BIOS that allows for slight overvolting and plenty of undervolting headroom too. I chose to overvolt it last year, but since I have my desktop I rarely use it to game. So I haven't played around with the BIOS in a while. I can say for sure that with the 600 series it was much more cut and dry being able to set the different P (performance) states clocks. GPU Boost seems to be designed to do the opposite of what he wants to do.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Laptop owners with high end graphic cards lower the voltage all the time, although you sacrifice stability if you go too low. He'd likely have to lower the max turbo frequency along with the voltage. I am not sure how it would work with GPU boost 2.0. The 660M on my laptop has a custom BIOS that allows for slight overvolting and plenty of undervolting headroom too. I chose to overvolt it last year, but since I have my desktop I rarely use it to game. So I haven't played around with the BIOS in a while. I can say for sure that with the 600 series it was much more cut and dry being able to set the different P (performance) states clocks. GPU Boost seems to be designed to do the opposite of what he wants to do.


I have no doubt it can be done. Perhaps I should of said is not done very often on desktops. I just do not believe the stability hit will be worth any temp difference he may see. The 770s tend to run on the warm side in my experience. The higher speed vram probably plays part of that role. 68C gaming is not a bad temp on air.

BTW How did that first sentence get tossed into my post you quoted?

EDIT: This all did get me to wanting to play with the build some, ordered a couple of the NZXT g10's and a pair of H90s to play with today. Should be fun.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I have no doubt it can be done. Perhaps I should of said is not done very often on desktops. I just do not believe the stability hit will be worth any temp difference he may see. The 770s tend to run on the warm side in my experience. The higher speed vram probably plays part of that role. 68C gaming is not a bad temp on air.
> 
> BTW How did that first sentence get tossed into my post you quoted?
> 
> EDIT: This all did get me to wanting to play with the build some, ordered a couple of the NZXT g10's and a pair of H90s to play with today. Should be fun.


I would have to agree with you on this that the temp drop probably won't be too much.

I will have to say that my MSI GTX470 ran quite a bit hotter than the nice and cool GTX 770 though.


----------



## marcgarcia322

lowering the power target so the card doesnt work as hard should help with temp because when you lower the power the max temp threshold lowers as well as the watts being used and the card will still perform just only at the percentage its set to , or he could unlink the temp lower the temp to the desired temp and point the arrow down to temp and click apply as long as he is using ab 3.0 or better without creating alot instability in the system there might be a little but most likely unnoticeable . i believe the power slider being reduced will lower the amount of watts being used and watts are heat and if this doesn't work case ventilation needs more exhaust by flipping a fan to blow out of the case so there is more than just the stock case fan exhausting because he added several fans and they are intaking so much air that there is not enough air leaving the case but there is plenty of air enter the case. so heat rises so all bottom fans intake and the top fans exhaust and point the cpu heatsync into the fans exhausting or blowing out from the case would greatly reduce the heat in the case without adding alot of noise only creating a current of airflow as the cool air pushed in the cpu fan would push the hot air to the exhaust fan and out of the case instead of just swirling around in the case unable to exhaust so when gaming or rendering video or auto cad etc. the longer the pc runs the hotter the air gets when under load with plenty of fresh air its still getting hot this air cannot get out of the case fast enough so it is warming the fresh air that is intaking so the cpu will run a little hotter turning the fan speed up throwing more hot air and the 770 video card the same thing so i believe he is hearing the heatsync fans and triing to lower the heat to lower the fan noise that he is no doubt experiencing


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I have no doubt it can be done. Perhaps I should of said is not done very often on desktops. I just do not believe the stability hit will be worth any temp difference he may see. The 770s tend to run on the warm side in my experience. The higher speed vram probably plays part of that role. 68C gaming is not a bad temp on air.
> 
> BTW How did that first sentence get tossed into my post you quoted?
> 
> EDIT: This all did get me to wanting to play with the build some, ordered a couple of the NZXT g10's and a pair of H90s to play with today. Should be fun.


I agree, the better solution is always trying to cool the card more efficiently. Maybe a new thermal paste job would help. The issue with hot GPUs that are close to the temp threshold is that over time they will just get worse as dust enters the system. I am very weary of temps because of owning gaming laptops for years. Desktops are a breath of fresh air with all of the available space and cooling solutions available. I know water cooling isn't for everyone, but mostly because of the cost. It is actually pretty easy once you figure out what you need.

Maybe that sentence was part of a draft I wrote. Or you had responded to two different quotes...

Sweet. Seems that temps have been a common theme with many 770 and 780 owners recently. Especially those who have picked up a second card. It will be good for other owners to see examples of what their cooling options are. I know because not too long ago I was browsing the galleries of this thread and the Corsair 350D owners thread looking for ideas.


----------



## Penner

First of all thanks to everyone who thought about my question. So according too Ultisym I'll give it a try sometime soon.

Maybe I should clarify the problem further to remove last obscurity, just in case: The system's still kind of new to me although I have assembled it back in December. Couldn't dismiss my old 1100T just yet, so the new i7/770GTX has only been used for an occasionally gaming session. Now I have sold the old system and running the new system only, so I'm just beginning to fine tune it.

Back to my problem: Yes, the card itself is NOT getting too hot, 68° during gaming and something like 10° more under furmark is pretty decent, I'm not complaining about that. But I got the impression the heat form the card is too much for my ventilation and thus heats up the cpu too.
So in the meantime I've adjusted to auto settings for the cpu, which where (surprise, surprise) much too high for my mild overcklocking (1,15V Vcore vs. 1.05 right now, still testing). That helped a lot taking some heat of the cpu.

But the heat from the card is still there and during extreme load scenarios I still think everything above the card gets a little too hot for my taste. System runs fine, yes, but I intend to keep the hardware for some years. So I will take my shot with the BIOS anyway and see if I can lower the consumption of the card as well. What doesn't work without the biosmod is to simply lower the power target (or limit as it's called in afterburner). That might work in artificial scenarios like Furmark - there the maximum core clock and voltage is lowered, but not during the typically gaming session, when the gpu load isn't constantly at 100%. There the card gives full speed and voltage, propably because the card thinks there is no need to lower the voltage in such a scenario where the load and temperatures are in the green.

Anyway, I will be able to manually adjust (lowering) the voltage after the mod without touching the power target after the mod resulting in a lower vcore @ heavy load scenarios? And the core clock will be adjustable, so that I can first lower the clock, than the voltage and than again work my way forward to max clock with this voltage?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

3DMARK11 = P12350

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8569765


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> 3DMARK11 = P12350
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8569765


What are you final clock speeds on core and mem?


----------



## BangBangPlay

I just finished the custom loop for my two GTX 770's and temps are looking pretty good.




Its only running on an Alphacool XT45 240mm rad. For now I only have the single interior SP120 PWM fan, but it does benefit from the two 140mm fans in the front of the case. I have the SP120 fan linked up with the water temp sensor (on the bottom GPU) and it has it's own custom loop in AI Suite. At absolute zero load idle they both sit around 26-28C, but I have seen them get up to 33C while browsing and doing light computing. I ran a few passes of Valley and Furmark last night and they didn't get above 56C. They run even cooler while gaming.

Despite being very pleased with the temps I still want to expand the loop to add the CPU. I really liked the idea of adding the Swiftech H220X cause it would benefit from the extra pump for better flow. I just don't want to end up raising the temps of everything in the process. On one hand I think it's probably good that they are separate loops, but it just feels unfinished. So that's the skinny, you can definitely cool two GPUs with a single 240mm rad and see pretty decent temps.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I just finished the custom loop for my two GTX 770's and temps are looking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its only running on an Alphacool XT45 240mm rad. For now I only have the single interior SP120 PWM fan, but it does benefit from the two 140mm fans in the front of the case. I have the SP120 fan linked up with the water temp sensor (on the bottom GPU) and it has it's own custom loop in AI Suite. At absolute zero load idle they both sit around 26-28C, but I have seen them get up to 33C while browsing and doing light computing. I ran a few passes of Valley and Furmark last night and they didn't get above 56C. They run even cooler while gaming.
> 
> Despite being very pleased with the temps I still want to expand the loop to add the CPU. I really liked the idea of adding the Swiftech H220X cause it would benefit from the extra pump for better flow. I just don't want to end up raising the temps of everything in the process. On one hand I think it's probably good that they are separate loops, but it just feels unfinished. So that's the skinny, you can definitely cool two GPUs with a single 240mm rad and see pretty decent temps.


why is the 24pin not white?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> why is the 24pin not white?


Good question. I recently swapped my CX750M for the HX850 PSU. Both PSUs are semi modular so the 24 pin, and 8 pin are just sleeved black. The HX850 also had 2 PCIe cables that were non modular and I refused to install it that way. So I soldered and heat shrunk the white sleeved cables inside the PSU to make them uniform. I was also going to do the 24 pin, but I ran out of space inside the PSU after all the connections were heat shrunk. I am planning on sleeving the 24 pin in the future, but I have to buy the special tool and other supplies. Although it wasn't easy, doing the PCIe cables was free cause I had the white sleeved (modular) cables already. I just had to cut and solder one wire at a time. That was the top priority, the 24 pin can wait a bit. If I do the 24, I'll likely just do the 8 pin CPU cable as well.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I have an old 470 laying around. Should I use it as a dedicated physx card?


----------



## samukasrsilva

I'm behind this 80.04.E4.00.70 bios gtx 770 sc, do not have the TechPowerUp, somewhere else I encounter? already searched forums studies possible, who can level up for me would be wonderful:thumb:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> I have an old 470 laying around. Should I use it as a dedicated physx card?


eh its a toss up. i say yes but then its really on the game and wether or not you want better physx features or not. as you notice the newer the gpu the better the visual physx detail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samukasrsilva*
> 
> I'm behind this 80.04.E4.00.70 bios gtx 770 sc, do not have the TechPowerUp, somewhere else I encounter? already searched forums studies possible, who can level up for me would be wonderful:thumb:


I'm confused. Are you looking for a factory bios or looking for a modded bios?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I just finished the custom loop for my two GTX 770's and temps are looking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its only running on an Alphacool XT45 240mm rad. For now I only have the single interior SP120 PWM fan, but it does benefit from the two 140mm fans in the front of the case. I have the SP120 fan linked up with the water temp sensor (on the bottom GPU) and it has it's own custom loop in AI Suite. At absolute zero load idle they both sit around 26-28C, but I have seen them get up to 33C while browsing and doing light computing. I ran a few passes of Valley and Furmark last night and they didn't get above 56C. They run even cooler while gaming.
> 
> Despite being very pleased with the temps I still want to expand the loop to add the CPU. I really liked the idea of adding the Swiftech H220X cause it would benefit from the extra pump for better flow. I just don't want to end up raising the temps of everything in the process. On one hand I think it's probably good that they are separate loops, but it just feels unfinished. So that's the skinny, you can definitely cool two GPUs with a single 240mm rad and see pretty decent temps.


Interesting. I added a pair H90s yesterday using the Kraken G10 bracket and Im seeing similar numbers. I am not going to really be able to beat on it until tonight. But so far im idling and surfing at no more than 27C and looped on Valley for an half hour it never went over 50C. I may hit Furmark tonight before overclocking to see how much it can heat them up.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Interesting. I added a pair H90s yesterday using the Kraken G10 bracket and Im seeing similar numbers. I am not going to really be able to beat on it until tonight. But so far im idling and surfing at no more than 27C and looped on Valley for an half hour it never went over 50C. I may hit Furmark tonight before overclocking to see how much it can heat them up.


Nice man, those are excellent temps! That was what I initially wanted to do, but the spacing pushed me to full blocks w/ custom cooling. I do like having the VRMs under water too. Ideally I should have at least another 120mm rad (following the general rule of thumb for rads) but I just don't have the space. I am debating whether to add the CPU to the loop or keep it separate.

Last night I noticed that I had the GPU still overclocked when it was idling at 33C. The clocks were up at 1200, but as soon as I returned to default it went back down to 27C. I figured there was still some air to get out. I was trying to break 100 FPS on Valley so I had them OCed then too, but I didn't OC for Furmark (for obvious reasons). I hadn't thought of that before I posted the temps. The idle temps on air in a mATX setup were what pushed me to water cooling. The top card was idling in the 50s some days, and the bottom card in the high 40s. Now while gaming both cards are in the 40s, so overall the temps are a huge improvement.

It was a pretty expensive investment, but I think water cooling GPUs will be the norm in the near future. I probably could have bought a 780 for what I spent on the second card and the cooling equipment. But what's the fun in that? I was dying to get into water and figure it out...


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Nice man, those are excellent temps! That was what I initially wanted to do, but the spacing pushed me to full blocks w/ custom cooling. I do like having the VRMs under water too. Ideally I should have at least another 120mm rad (following the general rule of thumb for rads) but I just don't have the space. I am debating whether to add the CPU to the loop or keep it separate.
> 
> Last night I noticed that I had the GPU still overclocked when it was idling at 33C. The clocks were up at 1200, but as soon as I returned to default it went back down to 27C. I figured there was still some air to get out. I was trying to break 100 FPS on Valley so I had them OCed then too, but I didn't OC for Furmark (for obvious reasons). I hadn't thought of that before I posted the temps. The idle temps on air in a mATX setup were what pushed me to water cooling. The top card was idling in the 50s some days, and the bottom card in the high 40s. Now while gaming both cards are in the 40s, so overall the temps are a huge improvement.
> 
> It was a pretty expensive investment, but I think water cooling GPUs will be the norm in the near future. I probably could have bought a 780 for what I spent on the second card and the cooling equipment. But what's the fun in that? I was dying to get into water and figure it out...


That makes sense, with my numbers, the cards are not in fact overclocked. I backed them off so i can test these from the bottom up. Hopefully the wife will get up soon and I can get on wit it







. Anyway, i completely understand the room issue. I:very nearly threw in the towel making this all fit in the 400R case I have but in the end, I had a couple ideas that made it work. I have them both mounted on the side of the case which, with the tubing not being particularly long on the H90, may prove to be a pain in the butt for future maintenance. But they are in and working, and after reversing some of the other fans I appear to have a good air circuit through the case. All the temps are excellent throughout the case for now.

As for expense, with my discounts I am into this right at $215 for both cards. If i can stay around 50C gaming I will be happy though since i was in the mid to upper 70s before. How much are you into the water cooling setup you installed?

As for water cooling becoming the norm, you may be right. Custom loops on setups with more than 1 GPU are a good choice. For single GPUs I think the brackets NZXT and Corsair make along with a quality AIO cooler makes a really nice choice due to the price performance ratio. They are also very easy to install and are maintenance free which will appeal to anyone but especially those with entry level to mid level gaming rigs.

Edit: Did another 1 hour round of Valley. Temps are doing great, GPU 1 was 49C after an hour and GOU 2 was 47. That is a 30 deg C drop from the DirectCU II air coolers which are pretty darned good in their own right. Color me pleased. Now time to OC and go again.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I think both options are good for people running SLI with similar cards. You really can't beat the price of the all in ones. I am looking at adding the ST H220X for the CPU and entire loop and it's around $150, maybe cheaper with coupons. I also priced doing it custom with another small pump, rad, CPU block, and fittings and it's almost $200. I'd have to say you really get your money's worth using AIOs. And if they're expandable it's even better.

I wager that with CPUs and GPUs only getting smaller and more powerful we are going to see water cooling become the norm, for desktops at least. Although portable hardware (laptops, tablets, phones) likely make up a large portion of the present and future computing market, desktops will have their place in the gaming, and high end computing worlds. They might become more compact. But unless batteries become unnecessary, or much more efficient, desktops and their components will have a market. Besides the PC gaming market has eclipsed the consoles in last few years and is continuing to grow. For years I have owned both a Playstation and PC, and I always favor the PC (if the title is available). With that being said I really hope the new Metal Gear comes out on PC.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I think both options are good for people running SLI with similar cards. You really can't beat the price of the all in ones. I am looking at adding the ST H220X for the CPU and entire loop and it's around $150, maybe cheaper with coupons. I also priced doing it custom with another small pump, rad, CPU block, and fittings and it's almost $200. I'd have to say you really get your money's worth using AIOs. And if they're expandable it's even better.
> 
> I wager that with CPUs and GPUs only getting smaller and more powerful we are going to see water cooling become the norm, for desktops at least. Although portable hardware (laptops, tablets, phones) likely make up a large portion of the present and future computing market, desktops will have their place in the gaming, and high end computing worlds. They might become more compact. But unless batteries become unnecessary, or much more efficient, desktops and their components will have a market. Besides the PC gaming market has eclipsed the consoles in last few years and is continuing to grow. For years I have owned both a Playstation and PC, and I always favor the PC (if the title is available). With that being said I really hope the new Metal Gear comes out on PC.


Its just nice to have options!

Ok, I overclocked the card and ran valley again for another hour. Maxed out the core speed setting in ASUS's gpu tweak, knocked the voltage and PT up as far as it would go and put the memory at 7500 (I do not have heat sinks on the memory chips yet). At the end of the one hour run my average core speed was 1384 for GPU1 and 1364 for GPU2. Temps were 50C and 52C respectively. Not to shabby.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh its a toss up. i say yes but then its really on the game and wether or not you want better physx features or not. as you notice the newer the gpu the better the visual physx detail.


Is a 750W Psu enough to run both cards?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> Is a 750W Psu enough to run both cards?


It would be cutting it real close, especially if you OC. I had a 750 and traded it for an 850. Just make sure it's got enough amps on the 12V rail if you end up using it...


----------



## CL3P20

IMO - I have had my 900W HCG hit OCP during Catzilla, with 770 SC/OC on air... should be fine on stock clocks.. I was running 1.27v and ~1320mhz or so if I remember straight


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> Is a 750W Psu enough to run both cards?


750 watts is enough if you get a quality PSU. All the crap in my rig and I run a pair of overclocked 770s and an overclocked 3770k. With my killawatt meter, i use about 600watts when benching. If you buy junk it will out gun your PSU for sure.


----------



## samukasrsilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh its a toss up. i say yes but then its really on the game and wether or not you want better physx features or not. as you notice the newer the gpu the better the visual physx detail.
> I'm confused. Are you looking for a factory bios or looking for a modded bios?


I bought the board used this with the bios appears different from the pcb, I need the original to rma


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh its a toss up. i say yes but then its really on the game and wether or not you want better physx features or not. as you notice the newer the gpu the better the visual physx detail.
> 
> 
> 
> Is a 750W Psu enough to run both cards?
Click to expand...

don't oc the cards and it wil be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samukasrsilva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh its a toss up. i say yes but then its really on the game and wether or not you want better physx features or not. as you notice the newer the gpu the better the visual physx detail.
> I'm confused. Are you looking for a factory bios or looking for a modded bios?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the board used this with the bios appears different from the pcb, I need the original to rma
Click to expand...

give me the card name and product number and i will dig through my store of bios's to see if i have it. if it says part number it is the same thing so give me that.


----------



## marcgarcia322

REMEMBER THAT BIOS'S ARE RAM SPECIFIC --- hynix--- samsung--- elpida--- etc GPUZ will let you know which ram you have so if you have trouble with the memory slider chances are that you just need to try another bios or try to download from manufacturers website . food for thought not tring to discourage but to encourage and help if i can hope this helps


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> REMEMBER THAT BIOS'S ARE RAM SPECIFIC --- hynix--- samsung--- elpida--- etc GPUZ will let you know which ram you have so if you have trouble with the memory slider chances are that you just need to try another bios or try to download from manufacturers website . food for thought not tring to discourage but to encourage and help if i can hope this helps


you're telling me? didn't i mod your bios? lol no you know all those bios i modded? where do you think they are? I have almost a whole set of bios for every manufacturer and I know exactly what to look for as you can see i asked him for card name and product number which to add bios versions are different for different ram. Besides i was the one who told you this lol.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Hey djthrottle.

Do you have a bios for the Evga dual SC 2776-KR?

Thanks


----------



## marcgarcia322

djthrottleboi

hey you never told me that i learned from all the 770's i had and triing the bios from the one to the other and realized this through trial and error and i wasn't speaking to you but to him i would never speak to you in that manner and i apologize for this but why would you think i was speaking this to you and yes you did do my bios you did a great job and you have been there when i needed help and if i can help you in any way just let me know your awesome so

please accept my most humble apology no injury was intended


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> djthrottleboi
> 
> hey you never told me that i learned from all the 770's i had and triing the bios from the one to the other and realized this through trial and error and i wasn't speaking to you but to him i would never speak to you in that manner and i apologize for this but why would you think i was speaking this to you and yes you did do my bios you did a great job and you have been there when i needed help and if i can help you in any way just let me know your awesome so
> 
> please accept my most humble apology no injury was intended


I was messing with you lol. i am bored. bios are coming slow. personally i would have told me to stick it where the sun don't shine and i don't mean the forgotten realms.


----------



## samukasrsilva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> don't oc the cards and it wil be.
> give me the card name and product number and i will dig through my store of bios's to see if i have it. if it says part number it is the same thing so give me that.


thanks for the help, gtx 770sc acx: P \ N: 02G-P4-2774-KR
SERIAL: 1412532774007899
BIOS 80.04.E4.00.70


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samukasrsilva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> don't oc the cards and it wil be.
> give me the card name and product number and i will dig through my store of bios's to see if i have it. if it says part number it is the same thing so give me that.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the help, gtx 770sc acx: P \ N: 02G-P4-2774-KR
> SERIAL: 1412532774007899
> BIOS 80.04.E4.00.70
Click to expand...

ok so after looking i do not have it but if you go here it shows you how to do a bios update and gives you the bios i believe http://forums.evga.com/BIOS-update-for-select-770760-Double-BIOS-SKU39s-m2036288.aspx otherwise you will have to try my other ones with different bios versions for that same card.


----------



## renoy

Hi everyone,I got some problem here with my msi gtx 770 twin fozr gaming edition.it suddenly not giving signal to my monitor done check all cable try another port pcie and still not worked.
Anyone can help me?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> Hi everyone,I got some problem here with my msi gtx 770 twin fozr gaming edition.it suddenly not giving signal to my monitor done check all cable try another port pcie and still not worked.
> Anyone can help me?


are you running a modded bios? if not rma.


----------



## KingCry

So a Question for the overclockers. so this run got me the 29th spot for the GTX 770 Fire Strike world records and was wondering if removing the second card(just running a Extra Monitor) would help out with the score at all I am trying to hit around 25th or more with my trusty Reference 770

http://hwbot.org/submission/2599065_kingcry_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_770_7829_marks


----------



## renoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you running a modded bios? if not rma.


No modded bios,any sugestion before RMA cos it gonna make me long trip to service center?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you running a modded bios? if not rma.
> 
> 
> 
> No modded bios,any sugestion before RMA cos it gonna make me long trip to service center?
Click to expand...

If its not a modded bios and it is doing this then something is wrong with the card. Or it may be the driver and to find out if it is then simply boot with internal graphics uninstall the driver and boot with the card in and then see if it works. if it does work install driver version 335


----------



## renoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If its not a modded bios and it is doing this then something is wrong with the card. Or it may be the driver and to find out if it is then simply boot with internal graphics uninstall the driver and boot with the card in and then see if it works. if it does work install driver version 335


It's wierd yesterday no signal and not detected by windows.but now it normal but then try to install driver (the old one) it become blank again after few seconds,any suggestion?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If its not a modded bios and it is doing this then something is wrong with the card. Or it may be the driver and to find out if it is then simply boot with internal graphics uninstall the driver and boot with the card in and then see if it works. if it does work install driver version 335
> 
> 
> 
> It's wierd yesterday no signal and not detected by windows.but now it normal but then try to install driver (the old one) it become blank again after few seconds,any suggestion?
Click to expand...

So the card runs without the driver? Then there is seriously something wrong with the card and you should verify that that bios is stock because maybe the card is very damaged but only rma'ing it can help you as without the driver you will pretty much not be able to do a lot of thigs that makes a nvidia card worth buying.


----------



## renoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> So the card runs without the driver? Then there is seriously something wrong with the card and you should verify that that bios is stock because maybe the card is very damaged but only rma'ing it can help you as without the driver you will pretty much not be able to do a lot of thigs that makes a nvidia card worth buying.


Yeah try every driver but same problem,mybe try to flash bios from
MSI site will be help...#hope


----------



## renoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> Yeah try every driver but same problem,mybe try to flash bios from
> MSI site will be help...#hope


After flash bios,the problem still exist


----------



## jdstock76

Anyone try the new drivers in BF4 yet?


----------



## hopentethking

before you reinstall the driver for your gpu, use a driver cleaner because just deleting driver does not remove all traces. had the same problem with my evga gtx 770sc acx and once i used a driver cleaner then reinstalled driver from evga problem solved


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hopentethking*
> 
> before you reinstall the driver for your gpu, use a driver cleaner because just deleting driver does not remove all traces. had the same problem with my evga gtx 770sc acx and once i used a driver cleaner then reinstalled driver from evga problem solved


If you uninstall them one by one using iobit uninstaller that takes care of things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> Yeah try every driver but same problem,mybe try to flash bios from
> MSI site will be help...#hope
> 
> 
> 
> After flash bios,the problem still exist
Click to expand...

then your card needs to be rma'ed


----------



## djthrottleboi

double post.


----------



## renoy

Did
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hopentethking*
> 
> before you reinstall the driver for your gpu, use a driver cleaner because just deleting driver does not remove all traces. had the same problem with my evga gtx 770sc acx and once i used a driver cleaner then reinstalled driver from evga problem solved


Did u mean has same problem with me?


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> It's wierd yesterday no signal and not detected by windows.but now it normal but then try to install driver (the old one) it become blank again after few seconds,any suggestion?


which ram does gpu-z say you have in your card because i have msi 770 gaming oc bios's for elpida , samsung , and hynix that are stock and i just got a 770 lightning from msi rma that had a bad bios
and it had allot of artifacting when underload and when i updated the bios with live update 6 it fixed the artifacting

msi's live update 6 program that comes with the card can be downloaded from the msi website and it will install a new updated bios in your card and all you do is install it and scan your pc you might need to put it in manual mode and check the vga bios box


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> It's wierd yesterday no signal and not detected by windows.but now it normal but then try to install driver (the old one) it become blank again after few seconds,any suggestion?
> 
> 
> 
> which ram does gpu-z say you have in your card because i have msi 770 gaming oc bios's for elpida , samsung , and hynix that are stock and i just got a 770 lightning from msi rma that had a bad bios
> and it had allot of artifacting when underload and when i updated the bios with live update 6 it fixed the artifacting
> 
> msi's live update 6 program that comes with the card can be downloaded from the msi website and it will install a new updated bios in your card and all you do is install it and scan your pc you might need to put it in manual mode and check the vga bios box
Click to expand...

unfortunately we couldn't get that to work. so this card is a goner pretty much.


----------



## nicola1283

Hi guys, there are news of the unlock voltage controller ncp 4208?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicola1283*
> 
> Hi guys, there are news of the unlock voltage controller ncp 4208?


the afterburnermod with the 4206 command works for some of them. thats it though. you however can try with 4208 as some have gotten that to work.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8569765


----------



## damnfan

So I have an EVGA GTX770 SC w/ ACX, i5 4670k, 8GB RAM and an MSI Z97 Gaming 5 mobo. My card usage is very low < 40% in most games which makes me get 90FPS in League of Legends, 100 in Tomb Raider, and 60 in CSGO. This is while in 1080p. Does anyone have an idea of why this might be happening? My temps also never reach past 60C. In the control panel I have it set to prefer maximum performance on the card. HWMonitor also reports my card voltage as .9V while the OSD displays 1.110V.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnfan*
> 
> So I have an EVGA GTX770 SC w/ ACX, i5 4670k, 8GB RAM and an MSI Z97 Gaming 5 mobo. My card usage is very low < 40% in most games which makes me get 90FPS in League of Legends, 100 in Tomb Raider, and 60 in CSGO. This is while in 1080p. Does anyone have an idea of why this might be happening? My temps also never reach past 60C. In the control panel I have it set to prefer maximum performance on the card. HWMonitor also reports my card voltage as .9V while the OSD displays 1.110V.


you will have a solution as soon as cyclops mods your bios.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Thought I would give a heads up to any Google Chrome users. Google Chrome seems to make my GPUs run at high clock speeds while idling. My wife uses Chrome and I prefer Mozilla. Whenever Chrome is active in the system tray both GPUs idle much higher than when it is not. I noticed this because my idle temps were a few degrees higher than I am accustomed to since putting them under water. I have removed Chrome from the Startup folder and temps are back down to 27C. Anyone else experience this? Or know why Chrome causes this to happen?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will have a solution as soon as cyclops mods your bios.


I have the same cards, although I am not experiencing bad performance necessarily. What is this modded BIOS you speak of?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Thought I would give a heads up to any Google Chrome users. Google Chrome seems to make my GPUs run at high clock speeds while idling. My wife uses Chrome and I prefer Mozilla. Whenever Chrome is active in the system tray both GPUs idle much higher than when it is not. I noticed this because my idle temps were a few degrees higher than I am accustomed to since putting them under water. I have removed Chrome from the Startup folder and temps are back down to 27C. Anyone else experience this? Or know why Chrome causes this to happen?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will have a solution as soon as cyclops mods your bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same cards, although I am not experiencing bad performance necessarily. What is this modded BIOS you speak of?
Click to expand...

Its his case specifically. see if the bios helps him and if not rma. Your cards are working fine so no need for you to troubleshoot eh? Unless you are having the issue as well. We can test around and try to fix it. also note the mod is pretty much the same one i do but he went all the way to another thread to ask for a mod so its not my problem as i am in too many threads doing this.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its his case specifically. see if the bios helps him and if not rma. Your cards are working fine so no need for you to troubleshoot eh? Unless you are having the issue as well. We can test around and try to fix it. also note the mod is pretty much the same one i do but he went all the way to another thread to ask for a mod so its not my problem as i am in too many threads doing this.


I thought it was maybe a modded BIOS for the ACX SC 770 in general. I didn't have my hopes up, but I figured Id ask. Since adding the second GPU performance is just silly at 1080p. I've seen a big improvement in Rome 2 now that SLI is supported.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its his case specifically. see if the bios helps him and if not rma. Your cards are working fine so no need for you to troubleshoot eh? Unless you are having the issue as well. We can test around and try to fix it. also note the mod is pretty much the same one i do but he went all the way to another thread to ask for a mod so its not my problem as i am in too many threads doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was maybe a modded BIOS for the ACX SC 770 in general. I didn't have my hopes up, but I figured Id ask. Since adding the second GPU performance is just silly at 1080p. I've seen a big improvement in Rome 2 now that SLI is supported.
Click to expand...

nothing wrong with asking and yeah sli is hardcore with your gpu's. You can do surround maxed out now though with x3 1080p monitors.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nothing wrong with asking and yeah sli is hardcore with your gpu's. You can do surround maxed out now though with x3 1080p monitors.


I was just looking at monitors a few days ago...


----------



## Gunzblazin305

Guys, I have a question... I have 2x Gigabyte Windforce Gtx 770 4Gb OC'ed Version Video cards, and when I play some games, ex Skyrim with a lot of visual mod and cause high usage of the cards I get a max temp of 80c in game using a CooloerMaster haf xb case with 2x 120mm fans in front a glass top and 2x 120mm fan on my H50 cooler for push pull config. Are these normal for temps under load? Would you suggest, removing the coolers from the video cards and applying arctic silver 5 thermal paste on the processors? Thoughts? Here are some pics of my setup.... PS: Running on stock clocks no extra overclocking....


----------



## damnfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will have a solution as soon as cyclops mods your bios.


So the bios mod does not seem to have improved my situation. In Borderlands 2 my performance has actually decreased now to around 30FPS. Heaven is still giving around 1300 as my score with an average FPS around 51.2. Could this be an issue with my card rather than the bios? This is the specific card that I have/: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130946


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunzblazin305*
> 
> Guys, I have a question... I have 2x Gigabyte Windforce Gtx 770 4Gb OC'ed Version Video cards, and when I play some games, ex Skyrim with a lot of visual mod and cause high usage of the cards I get a max temp of 80c in game using a CooloerMaster haf xb case with 2x 120mm fans in front a glass top and 2x 120mm fan on my H50 cooler for push pull config. Are these normal for temps under load? Would you suggest, removing the coolers from the video cards and applying arctic silver 5 thermal paste on the processors? Thoughts? Here are some pics of my setup.... PS: Running on stock clocks no extra overclocking....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just two 120mm fans as intake? What fans are you using and at what speed are they running while gaming?
Two 120mm fans should be enough but an extra intake fan (if possible), or some 140mm fans as intakes that are able to move more air (higher cfm) could help cooling your components even better.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunzblazin305*
> 
> Guys, I have a question... I have 2x Gigabyte Windforce Gtx 770 4Gb OC'ed Version Video cards, and when I play some games, ex Skyrim with a lot of visual mod and cause high usage of the cards I get a max temp of 80c in game using a CooloerMaster haf xb case with 2x 120mm fans in front a glass top and 2x 120mm fan on my H50 cooler for push pull config. Are these normal for temps under load? Would you suggest, removing the coolers from the video cards and applying arctic silver 5 thermal paste on the processors? Thoughts? Here are some pics of my setup.... PS: Running on stock clocks no extra overclocking....


windforce cards love to share their heat and running them in sli is asking for a furnace. you can make custom fan profiles but due to the fact that cooler like other non reference coolers blows heat into the case and not out the back you will run hot. When going in sli if you are not using watercooling you need to get reference cards. especially when running a small case like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will have a solution as soon as cyclops mods your bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the bios mod does not seem to have improved my situation. In Borderlands 2 my performance has actually decreased now to around 30FPS. Heaven is still giving around 1300 as my score with an average FPS around 51.2. Could this be an issue with my card rather than the bios? This is the specific card that I have/: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130946
Click to expand...

It very well may be however i haven't seen the bios and cannot say. i also do not know anything other than a few symptoms. you will have to tell me more and post scrrenshots of gpu-z underload and at idle. IDK but it think that would be telling me something.


----------



## damnfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> windforce cards love to share their heat and running them in sli is asking for a furnace. you can make custom fan profiles but due to the fact that cooler like other non reference coolers blows heat into the case and not out the back you will run hot. When going in sli if you are not using watercooling you need to get reference cards. especially when running a small case like that.
> It very well may be however i haven't seen the bios and cannot say. i also do not know anything other than a few symptoms. you will have to tell me more and post scrrenshots of gpu-z underload and at idle. IDK but it think that would be telling me something.


Here is the card at idle: http://puu.sh/aLtVL/7b7ec4caf3.png http://puu.sh/aLtWC/46d374e758.png and here is the card under load: http://puu.sh/aLu3W/4bd7a3d4c7.png http://puu.sh/aLupy/d34b96bfc1.png Under load it seems to underclock itself from its base clock of 1241 to 1202.

The bios I'm using is from Cyclop: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/send-in-your-gtx-6xx-7xx-bios-for-me-to-unlock-now-supporting-2xx-4xx-5xx-cards/620#post_22681304


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> windforce cards love to share their heat and running them in sli is asking for a furnace. you can make custom fan profiles but due to the fact that cooler like other non reference coolers blows heat into the case and not out the back you will run hot. When going in sli if you are not using watercooling you need to get reference cards. especially when running a small case like that.
> It very well may be however i haven't seen the bios and cannot say. i also do not know anything other than a few symptoms. you will have to tell me more and post scrrenshots of gpu-z underload and at idle. IDK but it think that would be telling me something.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the card at idle: http://puu.sh/aLtVL/7b7ec4caf3.png http://puu.sh/aLtWC/46d374e758.png and here is the card under load: http://puu.sh/aLu3W/4bd7a3d4c7.png http://puu.sh/aLupy/d34b96bfc1.png Under load it seems to underclock itself from its base clock of 1241 to 1202.
> 
> The bios I'm using is from Cyclop: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/send-in-your-gtx-6xx-7xx-bios-for-me-to-unlock-now-supporting-2xx-4xx-5xx-cards/620#post_22681304
Click to expand...

its throttling and i don't think either your psu isn't up to par or the cards not requesting the correct amount of voltage. Note it says vOP and vRel. The VREL means reliability voltage and this means that the amount of voltage you are receiving is limiting you meaning the card is not getting the voltage it wants to get. same goes for operating voltage(vOP) Which is the actual voltage the card is getting. Check the cards asic and let me know what it says. I'm curious as to how much leakage is there before i diagnose and help you troubleshoot. You have enough power however which is why it runs at 30% of the power.


----------



## damnfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its throttling and i don't think either your psu isn't up to par or the cards not requesting the correct amount of voltage. Note it says vOP and vRel. The VREL means reliability voltage and this means that the amount of voltage you are receiving is limiting you meaning the card is not getting the voltage it wants to get. same goes for operating voltage(vOP) Which is the actual voltage the card is getting. Check the cards asic and let me know what it says. I'm curious as to how much leakage is there before i diagnose and help you troubleshoot. You have enough power however which is why it runs at 30% of the power.


Here is my ASIC Quality: http://puu.sh/aLDkM/7680b09bd6.png and this is the PSU I am currently using: http://www.microcenter.com/product/365238/TR2_Series_600_Watt_ATX_Power_Supply
Thank you for assisting me with this issue.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its throttling and i don't think either your psu isn't up to par or the cards not requesting the correct amount of voltage. Note it says vOP and vRel. The VREL means reliability voltage and this means that the amount of voltage you are receiving is limiting you meaning the card is not getting the voltage it wants to get. same goes for operating voltage(vOP) Which is the actual voltage the card is getting. Check the cards asic and let me know what it says. I'm curious as to how much leakage is there before i diagnose and help you troubleshoot. You have enough power however which is why it runs at 30% of the power.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my ASIC Quality: http://puu.sh/aLDkM/7680b09bd6.png and this is the PSU I am currently using: http://www.microcenter.com/product/365238/TR2_Series_600_Watt_ATX_Power_Supply
> Thank you for assisting me with this issue.
Click to expand...

can you try the card in another system or is this your only system? Try the card in another system and if it does this its the card but if not then its the psu. I'm leaning towards it being the psu as the recommendations recommend a minimum of 42 amps on the 12v and you have half that.


----------



## damnfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> can you try the card in another system or is this your only system? Try the card in another system and if it does this its the card but if not then its the psu. I'm leaning towards it being the psu as the recommendations recommend a minimum of 42 amps on the 12v and you have half that.


Ah, I never realized that the power supply was not supplying enough current. I only have this system but I will try to see if a friend will let me try it on his or with his power supply. Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnfan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> can you try the card in another system or is this your only system? Try the card in another system and if it does this its the card but if not then its the psu. I'm leaning towards it being the psu as the recommendations recommend a minimum of 42 amps on the 12v and you have half that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I never realized that the power supply was not supplying enough current. I only have this system but I will try to see if a friend will let me try it on his or with his power supply. Thanks!
Click to expand...

no problem. Its what i do. Also for future reference now you know what type of information to provide when asking for help as this way i can help you better. well i can help you the other way but i'm not responsible for something blowing up.


----------



## muhd86

i plan to get 3 gtx 770 and do tri sli on my sr2 , i had a option for 280x 3 gpus but i want to do nvidia surround as for ati u have to get a eye finity display which again is costly or a active dp converter which again is costly .

anyway .....currently i have 3 gtx 760 in tri sli how much of a performance boost can i expect -- i have option for 2gb cards and 4gb .....is 4gb better


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i plan to get 3 gtx 770 and do tri sli on my sr2 , i had a option for 280x 3 gpus but i want to do nvidia surround as for ati u have to get a eye finity display which again is costly or a active dp converter which again is costly .
> 
> anyway .....currently i have 3 gtx 760 in tri sli how much of a performance boost can i expect -- i have option for 2gb cards and 4gb .....is 4gb better


in bf4 with two msi 770 i saw minimal gains with my 2gb cards as far as gaming with graphic intensive games with multi monitor

if you can afford the 4gb cards thats the way to go


----------



## respartan

from my understanding the gain should be less than 10%


----------



## X Spector 8

Hello all. I wanted to ask of someone if they could provide a bios for the EVGA 2GB 770 SC with just the fan control unlocked and everything else left stock as I would like to take it back a bit from the stock 41%.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> from my understanding the gain should be less than 10%


well with the one card its 90-145fps with the addition of the second card 80-120fps but less fps fluctuation this is without oc'ing but stock and no overvolting


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> well with the one card its 90-145fps with the addition of the second card 80-120fps but less fps fluctuation this is without oc'ing but stock and no overvolting


ya i was just going by passmark scores. the difference on their website between the two cards is minimal at best


----------



## Ultisym

I was getting numbers similar to yours and did the kraken g-10/Corsair H90. I average 45 to 50C now .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i plan to get 3 gtx 770 and do tri sli on my sr2 , i had a option for 280x 3 gpus but i want to do nvidia surround as for ati u have to get a eye finity display which again is costly or a active dp converter which again is costly .
> 
> anyway .....currently i have 3 gtx 760 in tri sli how much of a performance boost can i expect -- i have option for 2gb cards and 4gb .....is 4gb better


Tri sli just doesnt seem to scale very well.

http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4632/3/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli-3dmark-vantage


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I was getting numbers similar to yours and did the kraken g-10/Corsair H90. I average 45 to 50C now .
> Tri sli just doesnt seem to scale very well.
> 
> http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4632/3/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli-3dmark-vantage


well in sli i believe that that passive vsync is working better as the fps dont fluctuate as much so lower frames means lower scores [passive vsync] is a part this cards design


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> from my understanding the gain should be less than 10%
> 
> 
> 
> well with the one card its 90-145fps with the addition of the second card 80-120fps but less fps fluctuation this is without oc'ing but stock and no overvolting
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> well with the one card its 90-145fps with the addition of the second card 80-120fps but less fps fluctuation this is without oc'ing but stock and no overvolting
> 
> 
> 
> ya i was just going by passmark scores. the difference on their website between the two cards is minimal at best
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I was getting numbers similar to yours and did the kraken g-10/Corsair H90. I average 45 to 50C now .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i plan to get 3 gtx 770 and do tri sli on my sr2 , i had a option for 280x 3 gpus but i want to do nvidia surround as for ati u have to get a eye finity display which again is costly or a active dp converter which again is costly .
> 
> anyway .....currently i have 3 gtx 760 in tri sli how much of a performance boost can i expect -- i have option for 2gb cards and 4gb .....is 4gb better
> 
> 
> 
> Tri sli just doesnt seem to scale very well.
> 
> http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4632/3/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli-3dmark-vantage
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I was getting numbers similar to yours and did the kraken g-10/Corsair H90. I average 45 to 50C now .
> Tri sli just doesnt seem to scale very well.
> 
> http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4632/3/geforce-gtx-700-series-sli-review-geforce-gtx-760770780-in-sli-and-3-way-sli-3dmark-vantage
> 
> 
> 
> well in sli i believe that that passive vsync is working better as the fps dont fluctuate as much so lower frames means lower scores [passive vsync] is a part this cards design
Click to expand...

This is hindered by the 256bit bus.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i plan to get 3 gtx 770 and do tri sli on my sr2 , i had a option for 280x 3 gpus but i want to do nvidia surround as for ati u have to get a eye finity display which again is costly or a active dp converter which again is costly .
> 
> anyway .....currently i have 3 gtx 760 in tri sli how much of a performance boost can i expect -- i have option for 2gb cards and 4gb .....is 4gb better


Wait for Maxwell, and if you can't wait, get 780 SLI and OC them... Don't go Tri SLI 770's unless you just like keeping your GPU's at stock.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> well in sli i believe that that passive vsync is working better as the fps dont fluctuate as much so lower frames means lower scores [passive vsync] is a part this cards design


sorry that first sentence was left over in that dang reply save crap.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> This is hindered by the 256bit bus.


The 780 doesnt scale well either in tri-sli.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Wait for Maxwell, and if you can't wait, get 780 SLI and OC them... Don't go Tri SLI 770's unless you just like keeping your GPU's at stock.


how are your cards running and did your ever upgrade to tri sli


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Wait for Maxwell, and if you can't wait, get 780 SLI and OC them... Don't go Tri SLI 770's unless you just like keeping your GPU's at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> how are your cards running and did your ever upgrade to tri sli
Click to expand...

Nope, i didn't... Figured it's best to go the next higher GPU in SLI than tri SLI. Unless you get to the 780 and above, then you can Tri SLI those "If you need that much power". My GPU still run fine, and i'm going to wait for maxwell, rather than spend money upgrading to 780's or 780ti's...


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nope, i didn't... Figured it's best to go the next higher GPU in SLI than tri SLI. Unless you get to the 780 and above, then you can Tri SLI those "If you need that much power". My GPU still run fine, and i'm going to wait for maxwell, rather than spend money upgrading to 780's or 780ti's...


same here i'm going to wait for maxwell as well because it looks like maxwell is going to be a big boost in performance not a very small amount like the 770 vs 680 and i think sli will be much more of a performnce boost ,i cant wait to see i hope there isn't anymore delays


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> same here i'm going to wait for maxwell as well because it looks like maxwell is going to be a big boost in performance not a very small amount like the 770 vs 680 and i think sli will be much more of a performnce boost ,i cant wait to see i hope there isn't anymore delays


Im interested to see how much of a boost they are as well. If the price is right, I would make the jump even though I have zero issues gaming right now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> This is hindered by the 256bit bus.
> 
> 
> 
> The 780 doesnt scale well either in tri-sli.
Click to expand...

780
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=263634
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=basic&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/gpuname/fs/P/NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20780&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
770
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=basic&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/gpuname/fs/P/NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20770&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770

its not going to scale well gamewise for tri sli as 2 way sli is good enough and tri is mainly for bench numbers as its the power that shines and not just the mem though you are taking full advantage of the memory and it scales pretty good with a 384bit vs. 256.


----------



## Jestar

Can't even get an overclock to work.
my asus gtx 770 will freeze instant on bf4.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestar*
> 
> Can't even get an overclock to work.
> my asus gtx 770 will freeze instant on bf4.


How about some build specs on your rig.

If you would, fill out the rigbuilder in the top right of your screen. Then put it in your sig. The more info we know the better we can help you.

What power supply are you running? And what software are you using to overclock?


----------



## PimpSkyline

I welcome myself to the Club


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I welcome myself to the Club


bout time lol i been waiting on you. all that ghetto-rigging been keeping down.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I welcome myself to the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout time lol i been waiting on you. all that ghetto-rigging been keeping down.
Click to expand...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I welcome myself to the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout time lol i been waiting on you. all that ghetto-rigging been keeping down.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I welcome myself to the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout time lol i been waiting on you. all that ghetto-rigging been keeping down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm sorry sir, i seem to have forgotten what you speak of?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I welcome myself to the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout time lol i been waiting on you. all that ghetto-rigging been keeping down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry sir, i seem to have forgotten what you speak of?
Click to expand...

you weren't in the ghetto-rigging thread lol thought you were someone else. trying to get these guys to buy higher instead of ghetto ladder climbing.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I welcome myself to the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout time lol i been waiting on you. all that ghetto-rigging been keeping down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry sir, i seem to have forgotten what you speak of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you weren't in the ghetto-rigging thread lol thought you were someone else. trying to get these guys to buy higher instead of ghetto ladder climbing.
Click to expand...

Oh i have been in that thread before, but i don't recall any convos i had, it's been a while.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I welcome myself to the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout time lol i been waiting on you. all that ghetto-rigging been keeping down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry sir, i seem to have forgotten what you speak of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you weren't in the ghetto-rigging thread lol thought you were someone else. trying to get these guys to buy higher instead of ghetto ladder climbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i have been in that thread before, but i don't recall any convos i had, it's been a while.
Click to expand...

yeah its been a very long time. it was like 3 or 4 maybe more months ago. so i don't blame yah.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

I know I'm a little late to the party, but I picked up an EVGA GTX 770 SC 2GB and I'm quite pleased with the results right out of the box.


----------



## karllo

Guys, I've bought a ZOTAC GTX 770 AMP! , model ZT-70303-10P. Now I saw that exists another model :ZT-70309-10P, that supports DirectX 12 and OpenGL 4.4.
Is possible to switch the bios of my VGA for this bettter/newer one?

Thx


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karllo*
> 
> Guys, I've bought a ZOTAC GTX 770 AMP! , model ZT-70303-10P. Now I saw that exist another model :ZT-70309-10P, that supports DirectX 12 and OpenGL 4.4.
> Is possible to switch the bios of my VGA for this bettter/newer one?
> 
> Thx


depends on the memory if it matches and the pci subsystem.


----------



## karllo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> depends on the memory if it matches and the pci subsystem.


Only difference I see is the cooling system.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karllo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> depends on the memory if it matches and the pci subsystem.
> 
> 
> 
> Only difference I see is the cooling system.
Click to expand...

that is part of it as well as it will affect your cooling as each bios is built with the specific cooling system in mind.


----------



## karllo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is part of it as well as it will affect your cooling as each bios is built with the specific cooling system in mind.


OK, I'll seek for more information.

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karllo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is part of it as well as it will affect your cooling as each bios is built with the specific cooling system in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll seek for more information.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

If you wait you will have a bios that supports DX12 as well as all 700 series cards will get that support.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I went to my local Fry's to see if they had a 4k monitor on display, because i was thinking of buying a 3440x1440p monitor, or a 4K monitor. They didn't have any on display, so i bought one just to test for a week. I want to see if i can really go back to TN+8MP, or just stick to IPS 3440x1440p 21:9. I'm impressed, the 16:9 Aspect ratio is not what i want at all lol, but the image quality is really good (after tinkering, and tinkering for hours)



2gb 770's in SLI can definitely handle 4k, but AA has to be turned off in games like Crysis 3, and general settings set to "high/medium" to get 60fps+. I'm having fun testing this monitor, but i'll have to return it though.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *karllo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is part of it as well as it will affect your cooling as each bios is built with the specific cooling system in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll seek for more information.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you wait you will have a bios that supports DX12 as well as all 700 series cards will get that support.
Click to expand...

Yeah i was thinking all 700 and 800 series will get a DX12 and OPGL 4.4 update when it hits.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *karllo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that is part of it as well as it will affect your cooling as each bios is built with the specific cooling system in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll seek for more information.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you wait you will have a bios that supports DX12 as well as all 700 series cards will get that support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i was thinking all 700 and 800 series will get a DX12 and OPGL 4.4 update when it hits.
Click to expand...

yep that way nvidia can still sell 700 series for cheap and make money . you know they got to get their money.


----------



## muhd86

well i am waiting for my evga gtx 770 4gb dual bios gpus --its tri sli guys .

what i wanted to know -dual bios means that there will be 2 bios of different setings , one which is pre over clocked or what --coz its slightly confusing --

gpus are not in my hands hence asking


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> well i am waiting for my evga gtx 770 4gb dual bios gpus --its tri sli guys .
> 
> what i wanted to know -dual bios means that there will be 2 bios of different setings , one which is pre over clocked or what --coz its slightly confusing --
> 
> gpus are not in my hands hence asking


They are pretty much the same however the dual bios design is to give you a card recovery option by allowing to boot into the second bios.


----------



## benjamen50

Pretty much like motherboard dual bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Pretty much like motherboard dual bios.


exactly however on cards like the kingpin and classifieds one is a ln2 bios allowing for higher clocks and the other is a low power stock bios.


----------



## muhd86

i will be geting the evgta gtx 770 dual bios gpus 4gb ram tommorow ..

if i want to flash one of the bios , from page 1 , i have to follow the steps mentioned , that i get ---

as i will be installing 3 gpus -

how do i 1st flash gpu 1 , then 2 and then 3 , pls advise

is it good to flash all 3 gpus at the same time - or should i 1st flash 1 gpu check if it works etc and then flash the others


----------



## muhd86

# 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
# 2. nvflash --save " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "
# 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
# 4. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch "

as i would be flashing for the 1st time , whats the nomral command to be used , option 4 or option 3 normal flash .

can i use the bios on page1 to flash by 4gb dual bios acx cooler evga gtx 770 or not , what about option 1 , do i have to disable eeprom 1st and then go to option 4


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> # 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
> # 2. nvflash --save " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "
> # 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
> # 4. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch "
> 
> as i would be flashing for the 1st time , whats the nomral command to be used , option 4 or option 3 normal flash .
> 
> can i use the bios on page1 to flash by 4gb dual bios acx cooler evga gtx 770 or not , what about option 1 , do i have to disable eeprom 1st and then go to option 4


I had my GPUs in Sli and hit the update bios button from the vendors software, in my case GPUTweak. it downloaded and upgraded both at the same time without issue, however I did not intend to do that. The logical thing is to do one at a time. But sense you already have the dual bios card, i'd go for it.

What made you decide to go for tri-sli right off the bat?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> # 1. nvflash --protectoff " This disable EEprom "
> # 2. nvflash --save " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "
> # 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6 " Normal Flash "
> # 4. nvflash -override -6 " Override GPU ID mismatch "
> 
> as i would be flashing for the 1st time , whats the nomral command to be used , option 4 or option 3 normal flash .
> 
> can i use the bios on page1 to flash by 4gb dual bios acx cooler evga gtx 770 or not , what about option 1 , do i have to disable eeprom 1st and then go to option 4


*DO NOT USE OPTIONS -4 -5 -6 AS THEY ARE NOT NORMAL FLASH OPTIONS AND DISABLE THE PROTECTIONS ON YOUR CARD TO PREVENT INCOMPATIBLE BIOS' AND BAD FLASHES* now flash like this

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

then select card 0

Code:



Code:


nvflash --index=0 biosname.rom

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

select card 1

Code:



Code:


nvflash --index=1 biosname.rom

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

select card 2

Code:



Code:


nvflash --index=2 biosname.rom

this is for tri sli and there is no harm in flashing with all three in however if one card is not stable you won't know which one it is. Remember that in sli the cards won't clock as high as they do solo so don't be extreme.


----------



## AmitPc

what overclocking utility would work best with a gigabyte gtx-770OC-2GB card?
thank you


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> what overclocking utility would work best with a gigabyte gtx-770OC-2GB card?
> thank you


use msi afterburner as it has a lot of flexibility however the evga precision 14 is pretty beasty.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> what overclocking utility would work best with a gigabyte gtx-770OC-2GB card?
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use msi afterburner as it has a lot of flexibility however the evga precision 14 is pretty beasty.
Click to expand...

Other than the UI it's the same thing as far as i can tell.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> what overclocking utility would work best with a gigabyte gtx-770OC-2GB card?
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use msi afterburner as it has a lot of flexibility however the evga precision 14 is pretty beasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than the UI it's the same thing as far as i can tell.
Click to expand...

well its also functionality. EVGA precision is a very good oc tool and is better used for tweaking clocks whereas msi afterburner is better suited to adjusting voltages and is compatible with many hack mods to increase voltages above the 1.212v limit.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> what overclocking utility would work best with a gigabyte gtx-770OC-2GB card?
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use msi afterburner as it has a lot of flexibility however the evga precision 14 is pretty beasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than the UI it's the same thing as far as i can tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well its also functionality. EVGA precision is a very good oc tool and is better used for tweaking clocks whereas msi afterburner is better suited to adjusting voltages and is compatible with many hack mods to increase voltages above the 1.212v limit.
Click to expand...

Well i have always used AF, but your more then happy to use either Pre 14 or AF 3 Don't use Per 15.


----------



## Jestar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> How about some build specs on your rig.
> 
> If you would, fill out the rigbuilder in the top right of your screen. Then put it in your sig. The more info we know the better we can help you.
> 
> What power supply are you running? And what software are you using to overclock?


done


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> what overclocking utility would work best with a gigabyte gtx-770OC-2GB card?
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use msi afterburner as it has a lot of flexibility however the evga precision 14 is pretty beasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than the UI it's the same thing as far as i can tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well its also functionality. EVGA precision is a very good oc tool and is better used for tweaking clocks whereas msi afterburner is better suited to adjusting voltages and is compatible with many hack mods to increase voltages above the 1.212v limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well i have always used AF, but your more then happy to use either Pre 14 or AF 3 Don't use Per 15.
Click to expand...

yeah evga's 15 bytes really bad.


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3818608

all stock tri sli evga gtx 770 4gb acx on a sr2 beast .

not bad at all i say ..what do u guys think .


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I went to my local Fry's to see if they had a 4k monitor on display, because i was thinking of buying a 3440x1440p monitor, or a 4K monitor. They didn't have any on display, so i bought one just to test for a week. I want to see if i can really go back to TN+8MP, or just stick to IPS 3440x1440p 21:9. I'm impressed, the 16:9 Aspect ratio is not what i want at all lol, but the image quality is really good (after tinkering, and tinkering for hours).
> 
> 2gb 770's in SLI can definitely handle 4k, but AA has to be turned off in games like Crysis 3, and general settings set to "high/medium" to get 60fps+. I'm having fun testing this monitor, but i'll have to return it though.


Good to know, thanks! I bought (and ended up water cooling) two 770s with the idea of eventually running a 4K or multi monitor setup down the road.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3818608
> 
> all stock tri sli evga gtx 770 4gb acx on a sr2 beast .
> 
> not bad at all i say ..what do u guys think .


Im going to download this tonight and do some benching with it. I still have an upgrade code for it. Im interested to see what I can do with the higher overclocks since putting the AIOs on the 770s.


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2305135

p = 39382

evga 4gb gtx 770 acx , loving em in tri sli sr2 glory

*


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2305135
> 
> p = 39382
> 
> evga 4gb gtx 770 acx , loving em in tri sli sr2 glory
> 
> *


Nice - I hope you are baking cookies in that machine while benching. Don't want to waste all that heat now


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2305135
> 
> p = 39382
> 
> evga 4gb gtx 770 acx , loving em in tri sli sr2 glory
> 
> *


Damn how much power does that consume at the wall?

Sick score.


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3833890

p16031 : Sr2 Xeon X-5650 @ 4.2ghz Dual : Evga Gtx 770 4gb Tri Sli Overclocked : 32gb Fury Kingston @2000mhz : Win 8.1 Pro


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Damn how much power does that consume at the wall?
> 
> Sick score.


well i have 2 psu dedicated ..

1 only i think over kill for the gpus is a cooler master gold 1200watt thats only for the gpus / hdd and an ssd
1 corsair rm1000watt dedciated only for the sr2 / remaining of the hdd / raptors / ssd / fan controlers / water coolers etc etc

was thinking to get the evga 1500watt neo and sale the 1000watt ...

lol


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Nice - I hope you are baking cookies in that machine while benching. Don't want to waste all that heat now


well temps of gpus at 1200mhz on the core dont buzz more then 80c on all 3 / yes system is hot coz i think of the oc on them 4.2ghz its 50c now on cooler master seldon 120mm 1 dediacted each to the cpus .

might be i replace them with 240mm radiator 2 coolers , 1 each for the cpus --do u think it will make a diff in temps control , i have 2 fans each on the rads for push pull


----------



## joder

Are the GPUs on air or water?

I noticed an improvement on my system when going frm a 240mm rad to a 280mm rad. So as long as you are increasing fin coverage/density it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> well temps of gpus at 1200mhz on the core dont buzz more then 80c on all 3 / yes system is hot coz i think of the oc on them 4.2ghz its 50c now on cooler master seldon 120mm 1 dediacted each to the cpus .
> 
> might be i replace them with 240mm radiator 2 coolers , 1 each for the cpus --do u think it will make a diff in temps control , i have 2 fans each on the rads for push pull


You could get a 1080 radiator


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Are the GPUs on air or water?
> 
> I noticed an improvement on my system when going frm a 240mm rad to a 280mm rad. So as long as you are increasing fin coverage/density it certainly can't hurt.


gpus are on air / plan to keep it that way --

for the x5650 i have them cooled by 2 120mm cooler master seldon coolers -

do u think by adding 240mm or 190mm corsair coolers will effect temps


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> gpus are on air / plan to keep it that way --
> 
> for the x5650 i have them cooled by 2 120mm cooler master seldon coolers -
> 
> do u think by adding 240mm or 190mm corsair coolers will effect temps


A bigger rad will certainly help with temps, however, we are talking 1-2 C at most. What are your PCB/System temps on that machine when benchmarking. I would be more concerned with how hot your internals are with all that heat from the GPUs.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> gpus are on air / plan to keep it that way --
> 
> for the x5650 i have them cooled by 2 120mm cooler master seldon coolers -
> 
> do u think by adding 240mm or 190mm corsair coolers will effect temps
> 
> 
> 
> A bigger rad will certainly help with temps, however, we are talking 1-2 C at most. What are your PCB/System temps on that machine when benchmarking. I would be more concerned with how hot your internals are with all that heat from the GPUs.
Click to expand...

Well its 80c per GPU if oc ..on the higher side adding fans don't. Help in reducing temps .


----------



## jag3rmeiser

i personally would just stick with air, ive got two buddies with water cooling on their 770s and they only see about a 5C degree in drop from mine running at 58C.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jag3rmeiser*
> 
> i personally would just stick with air, ive got two buddies with water cooling on their 770s and they only see about a 5C degree in drop from mine running at 58C.


I simply have a NZXT G-10 and Corsair H-90 140mm setup on my SLI 770 combo and I never go over 50C gaming and its usually in the 45 to 47C range. Before the mod I was running ~79 on gpu-1 and 77C on gpu-2 on average. That is ALOT more than a 5C difference. The results are typical compared to the other people in the G-10 forum with various GPUs including several 770s. Most of them also use the H55 120mm setup. A custom loop, should one desire it, should be even more effective.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jag3rmeiser*
> 
> i personally would just stick with air, ive got two buddies with water cooling on their 770s and they only see about a 5C degree in drop from mine running at 58C.


Going to water on a gpu will drop temps much more than 5c. My asus on the stock cooler would do 68-71c on 100% with my ambient temps. With a corsair h70 on it I saw a 18-20c drop and when I went to an ek universal gpu block I saw another 8-10c depending on ambients.

So for someone going to water its much more than 5c, your friends may have done a poor job applying their thermal paste or have a poorly set up loop.

edit:
Want to add that gaming on stock 1.212v Im usually at 38c and with a 1.33v setting 40-42c in the same conditions, thats on bf4 1080p ultra (no msaa) multiplayer maps.


----------



## jag3rmeiser

from what ive seen thats what they sit at about 5 degrees lower. it could be multiple things, but i personally will stick with air. I have no need to move to liquid. their air flow in their rigs is pretty dumb so it could be the it is not utilized correctly (could be were the difference is). i also have massive amounts of are flow in my case.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jag3rmeiser*
> 
> i personally would just stick with air, ive got two buddies with water cooling on their 770s and they only see about a 5C degree in drop from mine running at 58C.
> 
> 
> 
> I simply have a NZXT G-10 and Corsair H-90 140mm setup on my SLI 770 combo and I never go over 50C gaming and its usually in the 45 to 47C range. Before the mod I was running ~79 on gpu-1 and 77C on gpu-2 on average. That is ALOT more than a 5C difference. The results are typical compared to the other people in the G-10 forum with various GPUs including several 770s. Most of them also use the H55 120mm setup. A custom loop, should one desire it, should be even more effective.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jag3rmeiser*
> 
> i personally would just stick with air, ive got two buddies with water cooling on their 770s and they only see about a 5C degree in drop from mine running at 58C.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to water on a gpu will drop temps much more than 5c. My asus on the stock cooler would do 68-71c on 100% with my ambient temps. With a corsair h70 on it I saw a 18-20c drop and when I went to an ek universal gpu block I saw another 8-10c depending on ambients.
> 
> So for someone going to water its much more than 5c, your friends may have done a poor job applying their thermal paste or have a poorly set up loop.
> 
> edit:
> Want to add that gaming on stock 1.212v Im usually at 38c and with a 1.33v setting 40-42c in the same conditions, thats on bf4 1080p ultra (no msaa) multiplayer maps.
Click to expand...

Don't forget to add that if you are using stock voltages and power target that their is no need for watercooling. however my kingpin came ith a waterblock on it so i will be going with a heavy oc.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Don't forget to add that if you are using stock voltages and power target that their is no need for watercooling. however my kingpin came ith a waterblock on it so i will be going with a heavy oc.


Well thats really not true though, or at least it wasnt for me. I was running in the high 70s without an overclock or overvolt on the cards. Granted, those numbers are not dangerous and 80C was the target in the gpu tweak software. But even after changing the target and having the fans ramp up at lower temps, I was still reaching upper 70s. And I have a good air circuit in the case. Im sure Sli played a role but that much?


----------



## shuebox

Hey guys, Just purchased a new GTX 770 classified and am new to overclocking. I followed the read me instructions and flashed LLC1. The problem I am having is I can get 1.137 volts I am not able to hit 1.212. Do I have to be in LLC2 or is it an option I missed in afterburner?

Thanks


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jag3rmeiser*
> 
> i personally would just stick with air, ive got two buddies with water cooling on their 770s and they only see about a 5C degree in drop from mine running at 58C.


If it is a single GPU then sure stick with air, but if you put two 770's right next to each other you'll want some sort of water cooling, especially non reference cards. That 5C drop is with what kind of water cooling? I saw a 25-30C drop in Valley and Furmark going from air to custom water in similar ambient. In SLI I was hitting 80-85C in valley and 3D Mark with the top card, and the bottom card was about 8-10C behind it. I was also idling pretty high too, in the high 40C range if I remember correctly.

I use a single Alphacool XT45 in push pull to cool both cards and I get very respectable temps now. I idle around 28C and max out at 53C in Valley and Furmark with fans at 1700 rpms. I can slow them down a bit but the temps raise slowly because of my restrictive front case cover (350D). The single drawback, the loop and especially the waterblocks were expensive. I went this route because I couldn't adapt AIO coolers, but I have a solid, and cool GPU config for at least the next several years. And it was an excellent excuse for me to get into water cooling and learn some computer plumbing....


Larger view


----------



## shuebox

Can anyone help me out please? Every time I flash my bios AB does not allow me to do anything with the voltage or power limit of my card. I recently purchased a EVGA GTX 770 Classified with 3 different bios options. It is a 4 gig card, and I looked through the skynet list of bioses and downloaded the 4 gig version.... Do I have the wrong version of the bios? I cannot seem to get the voltage to 1.212 as it should.... Any suggestions so I can get my overclock up and running?

Thanks again!


----------



## Dissolution187

I have the same issue as you shuebox can someone help?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuebox*
> 
> Can anyone help me out please? Every time I flash my bios AB does not allow me to do anything with the voltage or power limit of my card. I recently purchased a EVGA GTX 770 Classified with 3 different bios options. It is a 4 gig card, and I looked through the skynet list of bioses and downloaded the 4 gig version.... Do I have the wrong version of the bios? I cannot seem to get the voltage to 1.212 as it should.... Any suggestions so I can get my overclock up and running?
> 
> Thanks again!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I have the same issue as you shuebox can someone help?


The both of you are trying to use the wrong tool. The classified series has its own oc tool which will serve you better. http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_20


----------



## shuebox

Thank you. Shall give it a try.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuebox*
> 
> Thank you. Shall give it a try.


no problem.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Finally finished my entire loop and added the CPU with a H220X (special thanks to 66Racer, awesome idea BTW). I update my tubing from 1/2 to 5/8 and barely squeezed my 3.5 inch HD beneath the H220X's res in the HD cage. Not much room in my case for expansion, but that was all part of the fun/ challenge. Temps were good when the loops were separate, but they have further improved (especially the GPUs). I have seen a 5C drop on load (Valley and Furmark) and a slight drop at idle (2C) with my temp controlled ambient of 21C. I have barely pushed the cards beyond stock at this point. Posted a 16,555P on 3D Mark earlier this afternoon and I'm sure I can go higher than that with some effort.


----------



## RIPTIDE69

Hey guys. 1st post. This is a fantastic thread.

Was wondering if anyone has a Stock Palit GTX 770 OC BIOS Rev 'A2'. I typically, accidentally overwrote the original. And having a hard time with the 3 bioses that are hosted on techpowerup. Just can't get it 100% stable without artefacts at stock anymore. Was using KeplerBios editor to try recreate one from the Jetstream Bios also. Close, but I suspect some RAM timings or some such is causing instability.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Finally finished my entire loop and added the CPU with a H220X (special thanks to 66Racer, awesome idea BTW). I update my tubing from 1/2 to 5/8 and barely squeezed my 3.5 inch HD beneath the H220X's res in the HD cage. Not much room in my case for expansion, but that was all part of the fun/ challenge. Temps were good when the loops were separate, but they have further improved (especially the GPUs). I have seen a 5C drop on load (Valley and Furmark) and a slight drop at idle (2C) with my temp controlled ambient of 21C. I have barely pushed the cards beyond stock at this point. Posted a 16,555P on 3D Mark earlier this afternoon and I'm sure I can go higher than that with some effort.


wicked as cramped as yours is it looks better than my 900D





not sure what i'm missing. maybe some ghetto mods.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIPTIDE69*
> 
> Hey guys. 1st post. This is a fantastic thread.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has a Stock Palit GTX 770 OC BIOS Rev 'A2'. I typically, accidentally overwrote the original. And having a hard time with the 3 bioses that are hosted on techpowerup. Just can't get it 100% stable without artefacts at stock anymore. Was using KeplerBios editor to try recreate one from the Jetstream Bios also. Close, but I suspect some RAM timings or some such is causing instability.


the pci subsystem mismatch is causing issues on top of the memory but hopefully someone has that bios. I do not have that bios but hopefully onee will be posted soon.


----------



## RIPTIDE69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the pci subsystem mismatch is causing issues on top of the memory but hopefully someone has that bios. I do not have that bios but hopefully onee will be posted soon.


Ya. When I down clock the memory, it's stable. (1651/3300). And still stable, even with Jetstream GPU Clocks on top of this.

Amazing really... one of the the supposedly stock BIOSs on TPU for this card almost bricked it. LOL And the official Palit Bios tool download returns a message that the card doesn't need a BIOS update when I run it. Doh!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIPTIDE69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the pci subsystem mismatch is causing issues on top of the memory but hopefully someone has that bios. I do not have that bios but hopefully onee will be posted soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya. When I down clock the memory, it's stable. (1651/3300). And still stable, even with Jetstream GPU Clocks on top of this.
> 
> Amazing really... one of the the supposedly stock BIOSs on TPU for this card almost bricked it. LOL And the official Palit Bios tool download returns a message that the card doesn't need a BIOS update when I run it. Doh!
Click to expand...

yeah techpowerup does not have the a2 rev and you need the bios for that model specifically for that model i should say.


----------



## renoy

After 2 weeks I got replacement for my GTX 770,n then everything looks good.
Got samsung memory instead previous hynix.it's samsung good?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> After 2 weeks I got replacement for my GTX 770,n then everything looks good.
> Got samsung memory instead previous hynix.it's samsung good?


samsung is very good and even better than hynix some say.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> After 2 weeks I got replacement for my GTX 770,n then everything looks good.
> Got samsung memory instead previous hynix.it's samsung good?


It is quality memory. You did good.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wicked as cramped as yours is it looks better than my 900D
> not sure what i'm missing. maybe some ghetto mods.


Thanks man! You must be from the New England area, I'm in RI myself. I was considering doing some ghetto mods to get a few AIO coolers to work on my GPUs, but it wasn't worth the effort in my small case. It probably would have been more trouble than just doing the custom loop. I'm super happy with the temps, everything runs really cool. I just wanted to inspire other GTX 770 (or similar card) owners and show that 480mm of rad can cool both cards and the CPU efficiently, or one decent 240mm can cool just both cards.

I did suggest to Gabe (the CEO I believe) of Swiftech the possible market for H220X style GPU cooling waterblocks, or an AIO unit designed specifically for the GPU. It would be more appealing than the current AIO offerings because it can be expanded, and it would fit better because their pumps aren't located on the block anymore (because of the Asetek patent I believe). I suggested a universal GPU waterblock that was low profile but that also had an expandable/adjustable bracket for VRM fan cooling. If something like that was available a month ago I would have probably went in that direction myself.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wicked as cramped as yours is it looks better than my 900D
> not sure what i'm missing. maybe some ghetto mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! You must be from the New England area, I'm in RI myself. I was considering doing some ghetto mods to get a few AIO coolers to work on my GPUs, but it wasn't worth the effort in my small case. It probably would have been more trouble than just doing the custom loop. I'm super happy with the temps, everything runs really cool. I just wanted to inspire other GTX 770 (or similar card) owners and show that 480mm of rad can cool both cards and the CPU efficiently, or one decent 240mm can cool just both cards.
> 
> I did suggest to Gabe (the CEO I believe) of Swiftech the possible market for H220X style GPU cooling waterblocks, or an AIO unit designed specifically for the GPU. It would be more appealing than the current AIO offerings because it can be expanded, and it would fit better because their pumps aren't located on the block anymore (because of the Asetek patent I believe). I suggested a universal GPU waterblock that was low profile but that also had an expandable/adjustable bracket for VRM fan cooling. If something like that was available a month ago I would have probably went in that direction myself.
Click to expand...

I am from wisconsin, usa but yeah it would be cool however this kingpin needs a full custom loop.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I am from wisconsin, usa but yeah it would be cool however this kingpin needs a full custom loop.


Ha cool man. I have been a Packers fan since I was 12 years old. I've gone to games when they play here in NE and NY a few years ago. I really like the H220X and I think a hybrid GPU AIO would have plenty of demand.


----------



## RIPTIDE69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah techpowerup does not have the a2 rev and you need the bios for that model specifically for that model i should say.


Well, some progress. I downloaded the Biostool from PALIT http://www.palit.biz/palit/download.php?act=more&pc_cate=vga&id=2210.

I unpacked the *exe and found the Dest_BIN.exe. I ran this line in a command prompt: Dest_BIN.exe -ofirmwares [email protected] and extracted the Dest_BIN.exe into a folder where I now have a bunch of *.rom files.

Now to figure out which is for my card.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/600721/GTX770OCfirmwares.rar



EDIT: ok.... the bios with 'G' instead of 'P' are Gainward Bioses. Good to know! That narrows it down.

EDIT: ok ... removed from the list the bios Versions that almost junked by card as per ones hosted on TPU. I have 3 files left now, after removing also the 'unknown' versions and the ones with Jetstream Clocks.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jag3rmeiser*
> 
> from what ive seen thats what they sit at about 5 degrees lower. it could be multiple things, but i personally will stick with air. I have no need to move to liquid. their air flow in their rigs is pretty dumb so it could be the it is not utilized correctly (could be were the difference is). i also have massive amounts of are flow in my case.


I probably lost 30°C by going on water but the cost will far out way the gains I would have been better to get 780s

btw a bit late to the reply


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIPTIDE69*
> 
> Well, some progress. I downloaded the Biostool from PALIT http://www.palit.biz/palit/download.php?act=more&pc_cate=vga&id=2210.
> 
> I unpacked the *exe and found the Dest_BIN.exe. I ran this line in a command prompt: Dest_BIN.exe -ofirmwares [email protected] and extracted the Dest_BIN.exe into a folder where I now have a bunch of *.rom files.
> 
> Now to figure out which is for my card.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/600721/GTX770OCfirmwares.rar
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: ok.... the bios with 'G' instead of 'P' are Gainward Bioses. Good to know! That narrows it down.
> 
> EDIT: ok ... removed from the list the bios Versions that almost junked by card as per ones hosted on TPU. I have 3 files left now, after removing also the 'unknown' versions and the ones with Jetstream Clocks.


have you tried http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2141

http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapc.php?mid=2&subid=260

http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2210

http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2142

they all seem to use the same tool for bios upgrade as i dowloaded a few of them the .exe must scan the bios or the code to know which bios to use

770_BIOS_Upgrade_06113.zip 548k .zip file


----------



## RIPTIDE69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> have you tried http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2141
> 
> http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapc.php?mid=2&subid=260
> 
> http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2210
> 
> http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2142
> 
> they all seem to use the same tool for bios upgrade as i dowloaded a few of them the .exe must scan the bios or the code to know which bios to use
> 
> 770_BIOS_Upgrade_06113.zip 548k .zip file


Ya. The exe itself just returns VGA does not need new bios etc.

I found a GPUZ Screenshot of my card when I bought it: Bios Version: 80.04.EB.00.25

None of the BIOS on Palit download have this one. I tried one of them. Almost bricked it again LOL


----------



## marcgarcia322

so the tool must scan the bios not the card number

have you contacted the manufacture tech support to see if they can supply you with one


----------



## marcgarcia322

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIPTIDE69*
> 
> Ya. The exe itself just returns VGA does not need new bios etc.
> 
> I found a GPUZ Screenshot of my card when I bought it: Bios Version: 80.04.EB.00.25
> 
> None of the BIOS on Palit download have this one. I tried one of them. Almost bricked it again LOL


so do you happen to know the device id.


----------



## RIPTIDE69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> .
> so do you happen to know the device id.


Device ID: 10DE - 1184.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I am from wisconsin, usa but yeah it would be cool however this kingpin needs a full custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha cool man. I have been a Packers fan since I was 12 years old. I've gone to games when they play here in NE and NY a few years ago. I really like the H220X and I think a hybrid GPU AIO would have plenty of demand.
Click to expand...

I'm not a packers fan though i like them but i'm a eagles fan and the problem with that is the market. You would not have too many interested because those who want gpu cooling who have the money will go full custom loop and those that want gpu cooling without the money will look into this but if they can't afford the cooling they wont have cards that need extreme cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jag3rmeiser*
> 
> from what ive seen thats what they sit at about 5 degrees lower. it could be multiple things, but i personally will stick with air. I have no need to move to liquid. their air flow in their rigs is pretty dumb so it could be the it is not utilized correctly (could be were the difference is). i also have massive amounts of are flow in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably lost 30°C by going on water but the cost will far out way the gains I would have been better to get 780s
> 
> btw a bit late to the reply
Click to expand...

I got a 780 right here for a nice price. and I needed watercooling so i went water.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RIPTIDE69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> .
> so do you happen to know the device id.
> 
> 
> 
> Device ID: 10DE - 1184.
Click to expand...

the device id is only important when it comes to drivers as you can change the softstraps in the bios. This means you have to have the complete dev. id before you flash another bios and you already have the new bios in their and not a copy of the original. Otherwise i would say yes you can track down the bios using the dev id.


----------



## Jestar

Still don't know which clock works for me


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestar*
> 
> Still don't know which clock works for me


which clock gets you the most benchmark points while remaining stable?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Hey guys, hate to add to your work load on answers but:

My 770 4GB FTW card is Throttling.

I have it set to 110% TDP in MSI AF and GPU-Z says the highest the TDP has got is 90.4% GPU-Z says the Pwr throttle happened when at 82.8% TDP, none of that is near 110% so what gives?

Plus the card throttles until the load is took off it. I have tested in Uniengine Heaven 4.0

The temp was in the 58-60C range and again i had it set to 110% TDP, +12 vcore and 85% Fan.

Thanks guys.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, hate to add to your work load on answers but:
> 
> My 770 4GB FTW card is Throttling.
> 
> I have it set to 110% TDP in MSI AF and GPU-Z says the highest the TDP has got is 90.4% GPU-Z says the Pwr throttle happened when at 82.8% TDP, none of that is near 110% so what gives?
> 
> Plus the card throttles until the load is took off it. I have tested in Uniengine Heaven 4.0
> 
> The temp was in the 58-60C range and again i had it set to 110% TDP, +12 vcore and 85% Fan.
> 
> Thanks guys.


the card is not getting enough power be it from the psu or a limit unseen. Try the card with another psu if you can. Let me know if it does the same thing.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, hate to add to your work load on answers but:
> 
> My 770 4GB FTW card is Throttling.
> 
> I have it set to 110% TDP in MSI AF and GPU-Z says the highest the TDP has got is 90.4% GPU-Z says the Pwr throttle happened when at 82.8% TDP, none of that is near 110% so what gives?
> 
> Plus the card throttles until the load is took off it. I have tested in Uniengine Heaven 4.0
> 
> The temp was in the 58-60C range and again i had it set to 110% TDP, +12 vcore and 85% Fan.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> the card is not getting enough power be it from the psu or a limit unseen. Try the card with another psu if you can. Let me know if it does the same thing.
Click to expand...

Unless you think a CX500W will be enough for it, all i have is the HX850W.

Could it be a loose 6 or 8 pin connector?

I am doubtful of the PSU issue as i had a 2GB SC 770 and traded for my now New 770 4GB FTW. The 2GB acted fine.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, hate to add to your work load on answers but:
> 
> My 770 4GB FTW card is Throttling.
> 
> I have it set to 110% TDP in MSI AF and GPU-Z says the highest the TDP has got is 90.4% GPU-Z says the Pwr throttle happened when at 82.8% TDP, none of that is near 110% so what gives?
> 
> Plus the card throttles until the load is took off it. I have tested in Uniengine Heaven 4.0
> 
> The temp was in the 58-60C range and again i had it set to 110% TDP, +12 vcore and 85% Fan.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> the card is not getting enough power be it from the psu or a limit unseen. Try the card with another psu if you can. Let me know if it does the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you think a CX500W will be enough for it, all i have is the HX850W.
> 
> Could it be a loose 6 or 8 pin connector?
> 
> I am doubtful of the PSU issue as i had a 2GB SC 770 and traded for my now New 770 4GB FTW. The 2GB acted fine.
Click to expand...

we are going through a checklist and the cx doesn't have enough amps however it may be enough. try it and see what happens. I'm wondering why your hitting power limit before the actual limit. If you post the bios i can see if I can add more power and see how it acts then.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, hate to add to your work load on answers but:
> 
> My 770 4GB FTW card is Throttling.
> 
> I have it set to 110% TDP in MSI AF and GPU-Z says the highest the TDP has got is 90.4% GPU-Z says the Pwr throttle happened when at 82.8% TDP, none of that is near 110% so what gives?
> 
> Plus the card throttles until the load is took off it. I have tested in Uniengine Heaven 4.0
> 
> The temp was in the 58-60C range and again i had it set to 110% TDP, +12 vcore and 85% Fan.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> the card is not getting enough power be it from the psu or a limit unseen. Try the card with another psu if you can. Let me know if it does the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you think a CX500W will be enough for it, all i have is the HX850W.
> 
> Could it be a loose 6 or 8 pin connector?
> 
> I am doubtful of the PSU issue as i had a 2GB SC 770 and traded for my now New 770 4GB FTW. The 2GB acted fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are going through a checklist and the cx doesn't have enough amps however it may be enough. try it and see what happens. I'm wondering why your hitting power limit before the actual limit. If you post the bios i can see if I can add more power and see how it acts then.
Click to expand...

Well i would rather the CX be a last resort cuz it's running my TC rig.

I just played Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4, Crysis had a spike of 96% and an Avg of 92%. BF4 danced around 86%. No throttle on either, so i am baffled. lol

I don't really wanna get into BIOS tuning just yet, and I would rather risk that myself anyways.

Could Heaven 4.0 be tripping something? Similar to Furmark and OCCT on my ol' 580? (Though idk why my 2GB 770 is fine, but not my 4GB 770...)

_I might wanna add it's going from 1254Mhz and throttling down to 1032 O_O_


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, hate to add to your work load on answers but:
> 
> My 770 4GB FTW card is Throttling.
> 
> I have it set to 110% TDP in MSI AF and GPU-Z says the highest the TDP has got is 90.4% GPU-Z says the Pwr throttle happened when at 82.8% TDP, none of that is near 110% so what gives?
> 
> Plus the card throttles until the load is took off it. I have tested in Uniengine Heaven 4.0
> 
> The temp was in the 58-60C range and again i had it set to 110% TDP, +12 vcore and 85% Fan.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> the card is not getting enough power be it from the psu or a limit unseen. Try the card with another psu if you can. Let me know if it does the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you think a CX500W will be enough for it, all i have is the HX850W.
> 
> Could it be a loose 6 or 8 pin connector?
> 
> I am doubtful of the PSU issue as i had a 2GB SC 770 and traded for my now New 770 4GB FTW. The 2GB acted fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are going through a checklist and the cx doesn't have enough amps however it may be enough. try it and see what happens. I'm wondering why your hitting power limit before the actual limit. If you post the bios i can see if I can add more power and see how it acts then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well i would rather the CX be a last resort cuz it's running my TC rig.
> 
> I just played Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4, Crysis had a spike of 96% and an Avg of 92%. BF4 danced around 86%. No throttle on either, so i am baffled. lol
> 
> I don't really wanna get into BIOS tuning just yet, and I would rather risk that myself anyways.
> 
> Could Heaven 4.0 be tripping something? Similar to Furmark and OCCT on my ol' 580? (Though idk why my 2GB 770 is fine, but not my 4GB 770...)
> 
> _I might wanna add it's going from 1254Mhz and throttling down to 1032 O_O_
Click to expand...

oh lol you just need a nice bios mod to pick you up. recommend a power target lift with a little extra voltage to carry it on its way.


----------



## muhd86

I have 3 gtx 770 4gb from.evga. Can I do 4 way sli

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra


----------



## muhd86

Technically it should be supported as 770 is a re branded 680 and u could do 4 way sli on them...

Pls.help

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Technically it should be supported as 770 is a re branded 680 and u could do 4 way sli on them...
> 
> Pls.help
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra


No even the box says up to 3 Way only, i am not sure why though. It has 2 SLI fingers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, hate to add to your work load on answers but:
> 
> My 770 4GB FTW card is Throttling.
> 
> I have it set to 110% TDP in MSI AF and GPU-Z says the highest the TDP has got is 90.4% GPU-Z says the Pwr throttle happened when at 82.8% TDP, none of that is near 110% so what gives?
> 
> Plus the card throttles until the load is took off it. I have tested in Uniengine Heaven 4.0
> 
> The temp was in the 58-60C range and again i had it set to 110% TDP, +12 vcore and 85% Fan.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> the card is not getting enough power be it from the psu or a limit unseen. Try the card with another psu if you can. Let me know if it does the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you think a CX500W will be enough for it, all i have is the HX850W.
> 
> Could it be a loose 6 or 8 pin connector?
> 
> I am doubtful of the PSU issue as i had a 2GB SC 770 and traded for my now New 770 4GB FTW. The 2GB acted fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are going through a checklist and the cx doesn't have enough amps however it may be enough. try it and see what happens. I'm wondering why your hitting power limit before the actual limit. If you post the bios i can see if I can add more power and see how it acts then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well i would rather the CX be a last resort cuz it's running my TC rig.
> 
> I just played Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4, Crysis had a spike of 96% and an Avg of 92%. BF4 danced around 86%. No throttle on either, so i am baffled. lol
> 
> I don't really wanna get into BIOS tuning just yet, and I would rather risk that myself anyways.
> 
> Could Heaven 4.0 be tripping something? Similar to Furmark and OCCT on my ol' 580? (Though idk why my 2GB 770 is fine, but not my 4GB 770...)
> 
> _I might wanna add it's going from 1254Mhz and throttling down to 1032 O_O_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh lol you just need a nice bios mod to pick you up. recommend a power target lift with a little extra voltage to carry it on its way.
Click to expand...

I hope that's all i need.


----------



## djbauer

After I flashed my BIOS, my card was working fine, but over the last 2-3 weeks I've been getting random driver crashes, in games and just idling on the desktop.

I took a look in Afterburner, and the power% spiked way over 100%, I think the reading was something like 367234.

Could it be to do with the modded BIOS?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Technically it should be supported as 770 is a re branded 680 and u could do 4 way sli on them...
> 
> Pls.help
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra


you cannot do 4 way as the 780ti is the only 4 way sli setup that is supported but however there may be a mod around that allows it like hypersli


----------



## marcgarcia322

muhd86

it will give you 4-sli but the gains after 2-way sli are are slim to none at 3way- sli the gains are dimishing returns and then to add another there would be no return as all that raw power in reserve and never using it in some games when i'm running 770 2way- sli dx9 especially even though both cards are in sli the game can only use one card so the power is in reserve there but in games like bf4 and cod ghosts it uses both cards with very small gains but with more stability on fps frames dont bounce as much i think the most is maybe 10% gain applied in game max but for benchmarking you might see a little increase with 4way-sli i dont think the cost for the little boost would be worth it

but maybe firstrike extreme and maybe heaven you might see a little but heat involved on air with heaven again may not be worth it and i dont think putting it underwater would change things much as i dont think you will be able to reach the tdp needed that would utilize the 4th card

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2030681/gtx770-sli-gtx780ti.html


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> I have 3 gtx 770 4gb from.evga. Can I do 4 way sli
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra


it will give you 4-sli but the gains after 2-way sli are are slim to none at 3way- sli the gains are dimishing returns and then to add another there would be no return as all that raw power in reserve and never using it in some games when i'm running 770 2way- sli dx9 especially even though both cards are in sli the game can only use one card so the power is in reserve there but in games like bf4 and cod ghosts it uses both cards with very small gains but with more stability on fps frames dont bounce as much i think the most is maybe 10% gain applied in game max but for benchmarking you might see a little increase with 4way-sli i dont think the cost for the little boost would be worth it

but maybe firstrike extreme and maybe heaven you might see a little but heat involved on air with heaven again may not be worth it and i dont think putting it underwater would change things much as i dont think you will be able to reach the tdp needed that would utilize the 4th card

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2030681/gtx770-sli-gtx780ti.html


----------



## muhd86

So.it's.confirmed.then.we.can.do.4 way sli om.evga gtx 770.acx...X.Coz.I.don't want to.get it and.find.out that's it's.not.supported..

Coz.I know for fire.that htx 780 were.not.supported.n way 4 sli..

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> So.it's.confirmed.then.we.can.do.4 way sli om.evga gtx 770.acx...X.Coz.I.don't want to.get it and.find.out that's it's.not.supported..
> 
> Coz.I know for fire.that htx 780 were.not.supported.n way 4 sli..
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra


only 3-way is supported the 4th is for looks only and extra heat you should read the previous link it explains that it will work but there is no benefit


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> So.it's.confirmed.then.we.can.do.4 way sli om.evga gtx 770.acx...X.Coz.I.don't want to.get it and.find.out that's it's.not.supported..
> 
> Coz.I know for fire.that htx 780 were.not.supported.n way 4 sli..
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> only 3-way is supported the 4th is for looks only and extra heat you should read the previous link it explains that it will work but there is no benefit
Click to expand...

this is a guys statement in a forum like us which can then be countered with another thread like this http://forums.evga.com/Can-the-GTX-770-Classified-Hydro-Copper-4GB-use-4-Way-SLi-m2056254.aspx

the titans and the 780ti's are the only gpu's supported with 4 way sli and he could go off heresay but however its better to not waste money and wait till he sees a actual rig running 4 way sli with 770's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> So.it's.confirmed.then.we.can.do.4 way sli om.evga gtx 770.acx...X.Coz.I.don't want to.get it and.find.out that's it's.not.supported..
> 
> Coz.I know for fire.that htx 780 were.not.supported.n way 4 sli..
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra


it is not confirmed and its actually nvidia's way of making you buy a titan or 780ti so i would say to do more research and maybe you can find a mod again like hypersli that will help you run 4 way if you don't see a official way to 4way


----------



## RIPTIDE69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> have you tried http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2141
> 
> http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapc.php?mid=2&subid=260
> 
> http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2210
> 
> http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2142
> 
> they all seem to use the same tool for bios upgrade as i dowloaded a few of them the .exe must scan the bios or the code to know which bios to use
> 
> 770_BIOS_Upgrade_06113.zip 548k .zip file


Got a reply from PALIT with latest BIOS for the card.

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/600721/10242-G770EBH0P1.rom

Let's see how it works out.


----------



## muhd86

i am sure some one here might have tried or has 4 way sli gtx 770 / coz its a risk buying a gpu and then not being able to use it in 4 way sli .

any info please


----------



## marcgarcia322

djthrottleboi

yes the thread i posted from tom's hardware is agreeing with what you said and thread you posted it also says its a waste of time and only for looks and no benefit at all would be better to upgrade rather than using 3 or 4 770 in sli


----------



## Bailyd

I have a big problem. I flashed the GTX 770 Gigabyte Windforce 4gb Bios (I think i did anyways) onto my card, and restarted.
Now i have alot of different colored lines going across my screen, and can barely see the text i'm putting down right now. Anyone know how to fix? :/


----------



## Sydeon

You might have ruined your card completely, try to flash stock bios and see if that works.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> djthrottleboi
> 
> yes the thread i posted from tom's hardware is agreeing with what you said and thread you posted it also says its a waste of time and only for looks and no benefit at all would be better to upgrade rather than using 3 or 4 770 in sli


I know but want it to be clear that its a waste of money unless he wants to buy at the risk of a mod being the only thing he can use to manage the card. the 256 bus makes it a complete waste of time but some people will still try so we must make it clear what the facts are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bailyd*
> 
> I have a big problem. I flashed the GTX 770 Gigabyte Windforce 4gb Bios (I think i did anyways) onto my card, and restarted.
> Now i have alot of different colored lines going across my screen, and can barely see the text i'm putting down right now. Anyone know how to fix? :/


switch to internal graphics then boot from internal graphics and flash the ORIGINAL bios to the gpu and you should be up and running. I'm guessing you flashed using

Code:



Code:


nvflash -4 -5 -6

as I think the issue with your card is the pci subsystem. This is why I always say DO NOT FLASH WITH OPTIONS -4 -5 -6. Unless you have a 780ti kingpin as its the only way to flash with that card because none of the bios are for the card they came from for some reason. i flashed multiples till i found the right one.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Man water cooling increases the OC stability of these cards. I used to get driver crashes with anything over +50 core +345 mem, but since going custom water I have been bumping it up slowly and no artifacts yet. I haven't gone very high yet, just stepping it up little by little, but the ceiling has been raised no doubt.


----------



## IluBabe

Hi folks. I'm into it.

And for all who are interessted. My card is a Zotac 770 AMP!. Btw. something to look @. Air cooled by stock cooler.

23843 pts in catzilla Version 1.2 720p (@ 1211/Boost:1263Mhz memory: 1975Mhz)


DL Link für Catzilla: http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/catzilla-benchmark-download,3.html


----------



## muhd86

http://wccftech.com/msi-geforce-gtx-770-gaming-geforce-gtx-770-lightning-pictured-detailed/

if 4 way sli is not possible on evga gtx 770 then how it is possible that msi gtx 770 lightning are doing 4 way sli .

i was told drivers for 4 way sli have been disabled by nvidia , if thats the case then whats happenin ghere


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8499894

can some one help me out here ---gtx 780 4 way sli with the latest drivers how is this even possible , has nvidia offcially started to support 4 way sli .

i want to do gtx 770 4 way sli is that possible now


----------



## IluBabe

Maybee NV allow it since they had to come up for dual SLI of TitanZ to have a counter von AMD 295X2 CF. Because of the 4 GPUs in a Set they also allowed for all Keplers the 4 way SLI?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IluBabe*
> 
> Maybee NV allow it since they had to come up for dual SLI of TitanZ to have a counter von AMD 295X2 CF. Because of the 4 GPUs in a Set they also allowed for all Keplers the 4 way SLI?


you might be right here ..

can any one else shed some light on this ...as from the benchmark posted its clear that 4 way is supported


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/msi-geforce-gtx-770-gaming-geforce-gtx-770-lightning-pictured-detailed/
> 
> if 4 way sli is not possible on evga gtx 770 then how it is possible that msi gtx 770 lightning are doing 4 way sli .
> 
> i was told drivers for 4 way sli have been disabled by nvidia , if thats the case then whats happenin ghere


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8499894
> 
> can some one help me out here ---gtx 780 4 way sli with the latest drivers how is this even possible , has nvidia offcially started to support 4 way sli .
> 
> i want to do gtx 770 4 way sli is that possible now


they may have changed it but i have just mentioned that there are modded drivers and other mods out there that allow you to run 4-way sli.


----------



## 50shadesofray

Hey guys! Just got a new 770 from my buddy and was wondering if any of you knew where i could get the stock cooler? i have acx version but want the blower style for an itx build! thanks!


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IluBabe*
> 
> Hi folks. I'm into it.
> 
> And for all who are interessted. My card is a Zotac 770 AMP!. Btw. something to look @. Air cooled by stock cooler.
> 
> 23843 pts in catzilla Version 1.2 720p (@ 1211/Boost:1263Mhz memory: 1975Mhz)
> 
> 
> DL Link für Catzilla: http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/catzilla-benchmark-download,3.html


raymarch, fluid and fur looked kinda bugged i think unless you have more than 1 gpu, this is a good score with nothing bugged to help you see the difference where the values should be for 1 gpu



you can see how lower the values are normally the values wouldn't need to be that high to make that score


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Hey guys! Just got a new 770 from my buddy and was wondering if any of you knew where i could get the stock cooler? i have acx version but want the blower style for an itx build! thanks!


with a reference card or in the ocn marketplace. Or ebay however maybe it will be easier to sell that on ebay and buy a reference version. All you got to do is charge 25.99 for shipping to make a little extra to get the difference for a reference to a smaller point.


----------



## 50shadesofray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> with a reference card or in the ocn marketplace. Or ebay however maybe it will be easier to sell that on ebay and buy a reference version. All you got to do is charge 25.99 for shipping to make a little extra to get the difference for a reference to a smaller point.


I checked ebay already







and the ocn marketplace


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> with a reference card or in the ocn marketplace. Or ebay however maybe it will be easier to sell that on ebay and buy a reference version. All you got to do is charge 25.99 for shipping to make a little extra to get the difference for a reference to a smaller point.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked ebay already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the ocn marketplace
Click to expand...

then you are left with the option of selling and buying a reference card or throwing a waterblock on it.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/msi-geforce-gtx-770-gaming-geforce-gtx-770-lightning-pictured-detailed/
> 
> if 4 way sli is not possible on evga gtx 770 then how it is possible that msi gtx 770 lightning are doing 4 way sli .
> 
> i was told drivers for 4 way sli have been disabled by nvidia , if thats the case then whats happenin ghere
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8499894
> 
> can some one help me out here ---gtx 780 4 way sli with the latest drivers how is this even possible , has nvidia offcially started to support 4 way sli .
> 
> i want to do gtx 770 4 way sli is that possible now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they may have changed it but i have just mentioned that there are modded drivers and other mods out there that allow you to run 4-way sli.
Click to expand...

Pls.share some mods.which allow 4 way sli gtx 770
New.drivers.

Appreciated.

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> Hey guys! Just got a new 770 from my buddy and was wondering if any of you knew where i could get the stock cooler? i have acx version but want the blower style for an itx build! thanks!


i wasn't able to find a stock cooler but here are a couple that might work

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186097&cm_re=vga_coolers-_-35-186-097-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426031&cm_re=vga_coolers-_-35-426-031-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?
Item=N82E16835242030&cm_re=vga_coolers-_-35-242-030-_-Product

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11422/vid-148/Gelid_Icy_Vision_Five_Heatpipe_Universal_VGA_Cooler_Rev_2_Up_to_R9_290X_Series_GTX_780_Series.html?tl=g40c21s66#blank

there are a lot of aftermarket coolers out there that should do fine


----------



## 50shadesofray

No no i have a coolor, i just need a blower sytle


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> No no i have a coolor, i just need a blower sytle


Try looking on eBay or forum classifieds.


----------



## KingCry

So I forgot about this little gem of a benchmarking run I did with my GTX 770 with it overclocked on a stock BIOS and a 1.212V


----------



## Ultisym

Is that with the lowest res on Catzilla?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Is that with the lowest res on Catzilla?


Lowest Res that will give HW points World Record Points and Global Points.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2600803_kingcry_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_770_20908_marks

This is the link to my subbmision


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Lowest Res that will give HW points World Record Points and Global Points.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2600803_kingcry_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_770_20908_marks
> 
> This is the link to my subbmision


I will have to check it out.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Lowest Res that will give HW points World Record Points and Global Points.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2600803_kingcry_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_770_20908_marks
> 
> This is the link to my subbmision


thats great cool



this is my submission but i received no global points does anyone know why


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> thats great cool
> 
> 
> 
> this is my submission but i received no global points does anyone know why


Can you link me to your subbmision so I can help you figure out why.


----------



## CL3P20

because its not the fastest sub for the team


----------



## KingCry

Ah I see your submission you got Global Points its very hard to get GTPP's


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Ah I see your submission you got Global Points its very hard to get GTPP's


alright i understand


----------



## zantetheo

GeForce GTX 770 2GB price will be around the US $275 mark in a few days









http://www.techpowerup.com/204863/nvidia-tweaking-geforce-gtx-770-price-to-compete-with-r9-285.html


----------



## KLEANupguy7

can anyone help me...i have a gtx 770 lighting and im i need of a pre tweaked bios...currently i unlocked power % to 124%...and extended the voltage controll in msi afterburner...
im not getting a constant voltage throughput...its jumping between 1,2-1,15v...im itching to up it more and push clocks abit...but worried about voltage spikes...i did a custom bios onc on my 670 it was pre tweaked and never really had a issue with the volts with that


----------



## sk0lm4n

Guys,
First of all sorry for my english









I need your help, what should i do now. I got i7 [email protected],6ghz and SLI GTX 770 Gigabyte OCWF3.

Sell them ? buy 1x 780Ti and buy another 780Ti in the near future or wait for maxwell ?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk0lm4n*
> 
> Guys,
> First of all sorry for my english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need your help, what should i do now. I got i7 [email protected],6ghz and SLI GTX 770 Gigabyte OCWF3.
> 
> Sell them ? buy 1x 780Ti and buy another 780Ti in the near future or wait for maxwell ?


Are you having any problems running anything with the SLI 770 setup? Unless you are I would suggest you wait for the next generation to drop. But I am having no issues at all with my Sli 770s.


----------



## sk0lm4n

i'm waiting for asus swift monitor so 1440p in couple of days.....


----------



## Nichismo

Wasnt aware of this club, just thought id check in:







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Are you having any problems running anything with the SLI 770 setup? Unless you are I would suggest you wait for the next generation to drop. But I am having no issues at all with my Sli 770s.


Same, and I just run 2560x1080 res. I would imagine that unless you running resolutions that are extremely high, or have tri+ monitors, SLI 770s are more than adequater for todays games. The GPU market is the worst possible field to be worrying about future proofing items, it would drive yourself mad.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Same, and I just run 2560x1080 res. I would imagine that unless you running resolutions that are extremely high, or have tri+ monitors, SLI 770s are more than adequater for todays games. The GPU market is the worst possible field to be worrying about future proofing items, it would drive yourself mad.


Im pushing 5760 x 1080 without problems, have not gone higher. I agree with that last sentence.


----------



## cronas84

Hello OC community!

First time poster long time reader. I have been plagued with getting my hands on a 2nd GTX 770 4gb card as many of the ones I have received are faulty or wrong item in the box. I am now on my 5th card in a 2 week nightmare of send backs. Anyways back on point. I have a GTX 770 FTW 4gb edition card paired with a GTX 770 SC 4gb w/ACX cooler. When I first popped the card in I noticed right away that the card didn't clock higher than my SC second thing I noticed was the voltage and power usage was also higher. The FTW uses Elpida memory my 1 other card uses Samsung. I currently have the SC clocked to 1212GPU and 3703Memory as it's the highest stable clocks I could get without upping voltage or changing power scheme. The FTW edition will run the same speeds as the SC but I had to go into the BIOS and increase all the main power components to 300w as the card would draw too much power and throttle (temps look fine at max 70C) once I increased the power limit on everything the card has yet to throttle under load and seems to use a constant 10% more power usage that the SC it does however run about 5 degrees cooler even though its the card on top. So my concern here is with this card seeming to be a little sub par right out of the box and power hungry should I return the card due to possible defect? This will mean a 6th card for me which is insanity. However even if I were to get a ideal card i would still down clock it to match my SC because overall heat is at the ceiling for me when these are in SLI (running about 77-82 when under full load)

All major benchmarks have been run and scores all seem within range and no throttling. Just dont want to get 6 months down the road and find out the card acts up.

System specs:
i7 3770k @ 4.5ghz
Gskill 2666mhz 8gb
Asus P8z77-WS
X-fi fatility
Samsung 840 Evo 250gb
GTX 770 SC 4gb 1212mhz @ 1.1870v 3703mhz memory (samsung)
GTX 770 FTW 4gb 1212mhz @ 1.2000v 3703mhz memory (elpida)


----------



## jamarns

From what I've read the Elpida memory is a bit more power hungry, so this is to be expected when overclocking the memory. Furthermore you've already stated that you're not likely to want to push it any further so in your case I wouldn't worry about it. Also remember that no two chips are the same, so power consumption could even be up a bit on your core.

I can understand it kind of sucks not getting a card that's a fantastic overclocker, but returning a card on the basis that it won't run faster, or more efficiently over the standard set clocks is hardly a valid reason for a return. I don't know about where you're from but if i did that here it wouldn't be considered acceptable means for a return.


----------



## cronas84

My concern or my expectation was that when getting the FTW and putting it in I would be able to match my current OC setting on my SC, I understand that it is beyond advertised speeds and may not. The concern I have though is right out of the box the card without any modifications to the BIOS would throttle below advertised speeds due to power usage especially when the fans hit about 80% and higher. Once the BIOS was modded to increase power I have not had an issue with it throttling yet and it now also runs at the same OC as my current SC. I wanted to get an idea if anyone else had issues like this and once fixed has it held. I don't want the card to poop out on me 6 months down the road because it may be a lemon. Also wanted to add that before returning the other cards I did contact EVGA and they agreed that there were some legitimate concerns on the cards.

I do appreciate the input from this community and will continue to learn more and input any experiences I have.


----------



## cronas84

Here is just an example of the weird power usage of the card. Notice that the peak power hit 566%? dont know how that is even possible? I don't have a screenshot of the TDP when it bugs out too but sometimes for a bried second or 2 it will still show a power perf cap in GPU-Z and the TDP is at like 250%. The power settings on the SC are identical to the FTW just so i can compare apples to apples. it regularly uses 10% less power and never does the little random peaks of high power or TDP.


----------



## jamarns

Have you tried running the one card by itself without the other card in there?

I agree that if it's throttling under stock settings that's not a good thing. My card is Asus and has the Hynix memory so I can't comment any further on the particular card you have, but as I did say earlier I've heard the Elpida memory is power hungry, although it still shouldn't be throttling at factory settings. Just out of curiosity what kind of PSU are you running?


----------



## cronas84

Yes I have tried the card by itself and I get the same results. I am using a thermaltake 1200w PSU and I even have the FTW on its own rail seperate from everything else. One thing I did do different just now is I removed my fans sitting over my RAM on my motherboard because it was dangerously close to the video card and I am wondering if it was close enough to cause a short of somekind. If i can get the power usage to stop hitting crazy high numbers and TDP as well I think I can work with this card. Trust me I do not want to return another card just want it all to work and game in peace lol.


----------



## jamarns

Fingers crossed for you mate, hope you sort it out. The only other thing I could suggest is try running it in another pc and see if the results are the same. If they are then might be a better idea to try return it. Hope that's not the case sounds like you're having bad luck with the 770s!


----------



## cronas84

Well so far a few reboots and some solid gaming and no more crazy high power spikes or TDP. Those fans must have been the culprit. I am still getting higher power usage than the SC but with an ASIC score 10% lower it is to be expected and I can work with that. I will keep an eye on things over the weekend and hope I see no further spikes.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronas84*
> 
> Here is just an example of the weird power usage of the card. Notice that the peak power hit 566%? dont know how that is even possible? I don't have a screenshot of the TDP when it bugs out too but sometimes for a bried second or 2 it will still show a power perf cap in GPU-Z and the TDP is at like 250%. The power settings on the SC are identical to the FTW just so i can compare apples to apples. it regularly uses 10% less power and never does the little random peaks of high power or TDP.


I'm going to assume you bought this card used and somebody flashed the wrong bios


----------



## cronas84

No I bought it new. Power usage on the card is still higher than the other card (about 7-10%) and the voltage is one tic higher than the SC for same clocks. Since I removed the RAM fan (was possibly making contact with the card) the card has yet to spike like that anymore so I'll keep an eye on it this weekend but so far so good.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronas84*
> 
> No I bought it new. Power usage on the card is still higher than the other card (about 7-10%) and the voltage is one tic higher than the SC for same clocks. Since I removed the RAM fan (was possibly making contact with the card) the card has yet to spike like that anymore so I'll keep an eye on it this weekend but so far so good.


keep me updated.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronas84*
> 
> No I bought it new. Power usage on the card is still higher than the other card (about 7-10%) and the voltage is one tic higher than the SC for same clocks. Since I removed the RAM fan (was possibly making contact with the card) the card has yet to spike like that anymore so I'll keep an eye on it this weekend but so far so good.


have you checked the power table and the boost table with kbt to see how much difference there is between each card as a comparison this i think is going to shed some light


----------



## CL3P20

*AISC quality has an impact on power consumption/usage and limit


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *AISC quality has an impact on power consumption/usage and limit


this is very important


----------



## cronas84

Yeah the AISC on the FTW card is 74% which is 10% lower than the SC card. Also When messing with all the BIOS goodies with KBT the boost table is 2 clicks higher on the FTW card than the SC. I have manually set the power table on both cards which gives me an accurate power difference between both cards which like I mentioned before is averaging 7-10% difference. It is a little disappointing that a higher premium card is under par but the 2 most important things to me are being met. My power usage no longer spikes super high (due to a short from my fans touching the card) and the card is able to overclock to my highest stable OC on the SC card I have.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronas84*
> 
> Yeah the AISC on the FTW card is 74% which is 10% lower than the SC card. Also When messing with all the BIOS goodies with KBT the boost table is 2 clicks higher on the FTW card than the SC. I have manually set the power table on both cards which gives me an accurate power difference between both cards which like I mentioned before is averaging 7-10% difference. It is a little disappointing that a higher premium card is under par but the 2 most important things to me are being met. My power usage no longer spikes super high (due to a short from my fans touching the card) and the card is able to overclock to my highest stable OC on the SC card I have.


that lower asic value signifies voltage leakage and so it will require a little more power and voltage but that is not as issue as that card can handle more than the non ftw can. It has beefier components. It doesn't matter what card it is it will vary on what asic value you get and I actually have to say under water that ftw will go a lot further than the other card which will do better on air but won't handle the same voltages even with water and it is possible it may but not worth the risk. My KINGPIN CLASSY has a asic of 60% and that is pretty low however it shines nicely under water.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronas84*
> 
> Yeah the AISC on the FTW card is 74% which is 10% lower than the SC card. Also When messing with all the BIOS goodies with KBT the boost table is 2 clicks higher on the FTW card than the SC. I have manually set the power table on both cards which gives me an accurate power difference between both cards which like I mentioned before is averaging 7-10% difference. It is a little disappointing that a higher premium card is under par but the 2 most important things to me are being met. My power usage no longer spikes super high (due to a short from my fans touching the card) and the card is able to overclock to my highest stable OC on the SC card I have.


ok the ftw card that is 2 clicks higher is clocking higher on a lower setting so when the sc card is for instance if at +100 1293 core on sc then on FTW at +100 i think it might be 1320 core being that the boost table is higher it ramps up or revs up more quickly so its core clock speed higher than the sc card set at the same value even though both cards are set to the same value the FTW card is the more powerful card with better components so if you want the power usage to be a little closer you will need to dial the boost table on the FTW card to the same value as the sc card now the FTW card after you dial it back you might feel like theres a power loss because the card will not be working as hard and also i do not recommend raising the boost table on the SC card as that card may become unstable working that hard or burn out in a short period of time and by changing the power table each card is going to react differently because each cards capabilities are different because of the parts inside so when increase the power table even though each cards settings are set exactly the same the cards ability to to utilize the power is different because of the parts inside so the FTW card is able to utilize more power more efficiently than the sc card so there will always be a little difference and if you could post your bios's so that we can see the bios modifications


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cronas84*
> 
> Yeah the AISC on the FTW card is 74% which is 10% lower than the SC card. Also When messing with all the BIOS goodies with KBT the boost table is 2 clicks higher on the FTW card than the SC. I have manually set the power table on both cards which gives me an accurate power difference between both cards which like I mentioned before is averaging 7-10% difference. It is a little disappointing that a higher premium card is under par but the 2 most important things to me are being met. My power usage no longer spikes super high (due to a short from my fans touching the card) and the card is able to overclock to my highest stable OC on the SC card I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ok the ftw card that is 2 clicks higher is clocking higher on a lower setting so when the sc card is for instance if at +100 1293 core on sc then on FTW at +100 i think it might be 1320 core being that the boost table is higher it ramps up or revs up more quickly so its core clock speed higher than the sc card set at the same value even though both cards are set to the same value the FTW card is the more powerful card with better components so if you want the power usage to be a little closer you will need to dial the boost table on the FTW card to the same value as the sc card now the FTW card after you dial it back you might feel like theres a power loss because the card will not be working as hard and also i do not recommend raising the boost table on the SC card as that card may become unstable working that hard or burn out in a short period of time and by changing the power table each card is going to react differently because each cards capabilities are different because of the parts inside so when increase the power table even though each cards settings are set exactly the same the cards ability to to utilize the power is different because of the parts inside so the FTW card is able to utilize more power more efficiently than the sc card so there will always be a little difference and if you could post your bios's so that we can see the bios modifications
Click to expand...

the cards clock the same actually and the only difference is in the components and how they handle temps and voltage. The FTW is just meant to be able to handle more voltage hence more heat allowing for higher overclocks which in turn give him better performance however he should not mod the boost table considering it affects how much voltage is needed for a set clock.


----------



## cronas84

Correct, if I modify the boost table to match the SC then it will downlclock the card below the SC. I think for example if the FTW card had the same AISC reading as my SC card then with the same voltages it should be reaching a higher clock due to a higher boost table setting. I have left the boost table setting at its default since with those settings it clocks at the same speed as the highest stable SC speeds. I am not too concerned that the voltage requirements are for the same clock is higher but I am surprised that even with more voltage to reach 1215 than the SC it runs cooler than my SC on average by about 3 degrees and its the top card too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cronas84*
> 
> Correct, if I modify the boost table to match the SC then it will downlclock the card below the SC. I think for example if the FTW card had the same AISC reading as my SC card then with the same voltages it should be reaching a higher clock due to a higher boost table setting. I have left the boost table setting at its default since with those settings it clocks at the same speed as the highest stable SC speeds. I am not too concerned that the voltage requirements are for the same clock is higher but I am surprised that even with more voltage to reach 1215 than the SC it runs cooler than my SC on average by about 3 degrees and its the top card too.


Yes and this is due to the beefier components. Your card needs more voltage due to the lower asic value which signifies more leakage but it is fine. If you get a waterblock you will be amazed.


----------



## caliking420

Thanks for putting me on the owners club list.


----------



## Youown

Can anyone help me out with this? I'm not sure if I'm sitting at 4.5 or 3.5GHz. After a benchmark Unigine says I'm at 3545Mhz but Core Temp is reporting 4.5GHz, which is what I'm aiming for.


----------



## jamarns

Use GPU-Z ungine doesn't correctly report clock speeds, at least not on my card.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youown*
> 
> Can anyone help me out with this? I'm not sure if I'm sitting at 4.5 or 3.5GHz. After a benchmark Unigine says I'm at 3545Mhz but Core Temp is reporting 4.5GHz, which is what I'm aiming for.


Check your core temp settings.

Open up coretemp > select Options from the coretemp menu bar > then settings > advanced > enable on the fly (FSB) detection

Coretemp reported clock speed for CPU is correct. So it looks like you're running 4.5 GHz on idle.

The Unigine CPU speed that it is reporting is basically base clock speed multiplied by BLCK (base clock) so e.g in your case: 35x101.28 = 3544.8 MHz
While core temp is reading your speed in real time, e.g 45x101.28 = 4557.52 MHz

So yes, that's whats going on. In conclusion, coretemp is reading your current clock speed of your CPU.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Will any of these blocks work for the EVGA 770 ACX 2GB? When looking on the EK site these do look compatible, but I am not too sure. I am waiting to see with the new 900 series cards have to offer before deciding to WC the 770.


----------



## Yungbenny911

@CaptainZombie You should check their cooling configurator. It'll tell you what is compatible with what.

I just finally took the plunge to a full custom loop starting with the CPU first, then when i switch to 9XX series, i'll add those to the loop with an extra 360mm RAD.







I'm extremely excited to put this together.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> @CaptainZombie You should check their cooling configurator. It'll tell you what is compatible with what.
> 
> I just finally took the plunge to a full custom loop starting with the CPU first, then when i switch to 9XX series, i'll add those to the loop with an extra 360mm RAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extremely excited to put this together.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


its about time lolz. though i think i should stay 700 series instead of going 900


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its about time lolz. though i think i should stay 700 series instead of going 900


It was left for me to either buy an LG 34UM95 monitor for 1000$ now, or i wait for AOC, Dell, and other companies to release their own versions, so i chose to spend part of that money to build a custom loop and wait till next year. By that time, there would be a lot of choices on the market, and competition will drive the prices down. I don't want to spend 1000$ on a monitor, only for it to drop 300$ by next year, that would be a horrible investment lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its about time lolz. though i think i should stay 700 series instead of going 900
> 
> 
> 
> It was left for me to either buy an LG 34UM95 monitor for 1000$ now, or i wait for AOC, Dell, and other companies to release their own versions, so i chose to spend part of that money to build a custom loop and wait till next year. By that time, there would be a lot of choices on the market, and competition will drive the prices down. I don't want to spend 1000$ on a monitor, only for it to drop 300$ by next year, that would be a horrible investment lol.
Click to expand...

ikr i think this card beast that it is will drop like a hotcake soon. on the upside now have me x3 1080p monitors.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Nice! I always wanted to know what racing felt like on such a setup. Never got the chance to because 21:9 monitors are just.... dreamy


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice! I always wanted to know what racing felt like on such a setup. Never got the chance to because 21:9 monitors are just.... dreamy


yeah i should have went with a higher res single rather than 3 1080's


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i should have went with a higher res single rather than 3 1080's


I was reading an article on at what point does the 1080 surround become not such a good experience for the money. The general consensus was 26-27" and up. I will try and find the article, they made some good points. Just food for thought.

Ive really enjoyed the 5760 x 1080 surround. I also just added the 4th monitor for the 3+1 setup.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i should have went with a higher res single rather than 3 1080's
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading an article on at what point does the 1080 surround become not such a good experience for the money. The general consensus was 26-27" and up. I will try and find the article, they made some good points. Just food for thought.
> 
> Ive really enjoyed the 5760 x 1080 surround. I also just added the 4th monitor for the 3+1 setup.
Click to expand...

thanks
yeah this is 5900 something x 1080p the bezel correction. the acer h236hl bid is perfect for surround as its bezel-less however they could have extended the screen so there is no black strip.


----------



## hopentethking

Doesn't report correctly on my cpu either, it shows 3.5 when its really 4.4


----------



## jakethesnake438

Hi guys, Im looking to change the power source of my external GTX 770 to a Dell DA-2, this will provide me with 220w of power.
My card never goes above 80% of its TDP, from this I can assume it isn't drawing too much power (I know tdp != power draw)
How should I go about making sure it isn't going to burn out the Dell power adapter, I am happy to do VBIOS mods and whatnot.
I don't do much core overclocking, all I do is set my mem offset to +300 and go + 40 on my core

Otherwise i'm looking at a gtx 970, and I don't really feel like spending money


----------



## KingCry

Winter temps came in my state and I got an additional 203 points.


----------



## Crono180

Just ordered the gear for a custom waterloop so my 2 gtx770 sc acx will be put under water soon. Can anyone help me with a custom bios to suit overclocking under watercooling?


----------



## CL3P20

A wb for a gtx470/570/680 would be your best bet to find a compatible block for gtx770 acx 2gb


----------



## djthrottleboi

I wish i had desk space for the 4th monitor.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I wish i had desk space for the 4th monitor.


Go up











Havnt had a chance to get all the cables pulled together to the center, but I am liking the setup.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I wish i had desk space for the 4th monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Go up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havnt had a chance to get all the cables pulled together to the center, but I am liking the setup.
Click to expand...

sadly none of my monitors are compatible with those mounts or I would do that +1 as the desk can only hold theses x3 1080p's. the 4th would be 1600x900.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Geez! 4 monitors haha. I'm yet to get the one i want. I want a 3440x1440p monitor, but the LG version is 1000$, so i'm waiting for Acer or Dell to release theirs for sale and drive prices down. Can't spend 1000$ now and watch the price go down in 2 months







.

I might even wait till next year before i buy the monitor i want.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Geez! 4 monitors haha. I'm yet to get the one i want. I want a 3440x1440p monitor, but the LG version is 1000$, so i'm waiting for Acer or Dell to release theirs for sale and drive prices down. Can't spend 1000$ now and watch the price go down in 2 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I might even wait till next year before i buy the monitor i want.


Acer is known for drivig prices down lol. it will come. not sure how fast but it will come.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sadly none of my monitors are compatible with those mounts or I would do that +1 as the desk can only hold theses x3 1080p's. the 4th would be 1600x900.


I started with 3 monitors straddling two desks LOL. After I decided I liked surround, I stepped up to the mount for a few reasons.. It keeps the monitors aligned perfectly. cleaned up the desktop and allowed me to use the old student Desk my daughter was no longer using (i.e. free). If you look at the pic closely you can see its a pretty small desk, but the system works beautifully and was ~$100 on Amazon. I made the mount and extension for the top monitor with stuff I picked up at the hardware store for under $12.

Unfortunately, VESA mounts are a necessity.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sadly none of my monitors are compatible with those mounts or I would do that +1 as the desk can only hold theses x3 1080p's. the 4th would be 1600x900.
> 
> 
> 
> I started with 3 monitors straddling two desks LOL. After I decided I liked surround, I stepped up to the mount for a few reasons.. It keeps the monitors aligned perfectly. cleaned up the desktop and allowed me to use the old student Desk my daughter was no longer using (i.e. free). If you look at the pic closely you can see its a pretty small desk, but the system works beautifully and was ~$100 on Amazon. I made the mount and extension for the top monitor with stuff I picked up at the hardware store for under $12.
> 
> Unfortunately, VESA mounts are a necessity.
Click to expand...

Yeah these acer h236hlbid's have no slots or anything for vesa mounts. unless they are made for acer's ad are the ones for you to slide on to the mount. I think its time to ghetto mod these bad babies.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Will any of these blocks work for the EVGA 770 ACX 2GB? When looking on the EK site these do look compatible, but I am not too sure. I am waiting to see with the new 900 series cards have to offer before deciding to WC the 770.


Yep, any block that is compatible with the reference 770 2GB PCB will work. I use two EK Acetal blocks and they perform and look great. Stay away from nickel if you run any silver in your loop. Dissimilar metals are bad for your loop. They promote corrosion and more frequent maintenance.


----------



## djthrottleboi

This will allow you to see which waterblock is compatible with your card: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/


----------



## Evolist

How can I raise the voltage on my asus gtx 770 dc2 oc the above 1.212v? Rbby258 ABVoltmod and ZawarudoABHack not working


----------



## jamarns

With the Asus video card you must hard mod, because Asus made their own PCB that's the only way it can be done.

Here is the link on how to do it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire/0_100


----------



## Evolist

Rbby258 is working, but I can`t above 1.212v too(


----------



## KingCry

Well guys I had to submit a RMA request yesterday for my GTX 770 its unfortunately dying. Thank god for Nvidia being so helpful and is helping me and giving me an Advance RMA so my system has very little down time.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Just pulled the trigger on a 3960x and Asrock X79 Extreme 6 Mobo. Soon going to sell my 770's, and wait for those 980's







.


----------



## jakethesnake438

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Well guys I had to submit a RMA request yesterday for my GTX 770 its unfortunately dying. Thank god for Nvidia being so helpful and is helping me and giving me an Advance RMA so my system has very little down time.


They just don't want to have to give you a 770


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a 3960x and Asrock X79 Extreme 6 Mobo. Soon going to sell my 770's, and wait for those 980's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice! I just pulled the trigger on a 4790k and a Z97 Sabertooth, nothing extreme like you dropping the house payment on a 3960x ....so dont be hating on my 4 monitors


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a 3960x and Asrock X79 Extreme 6 Mobo. Soon going to sell my 770's, and wait for those 980's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Let me know how that performs as I was going to grab that 3960x but wih a asus mobo


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Well guys I had to submit a RMA request yesterday for my GTX 770 its unfortunately dying. Thank god for Nvidia being so helpful and is helping me and giving me an Advance RMA so my system has very little down time.


Seems like there is a Driver bug going around for the 770's.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Seems like there is a Driver bug going around for the 770's.


Its not a driver bug my Display ports are failing and a driver crash no matter what driver was pinning my GTX 770 fan past 100% until I did a hard reset


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Seems like there is a Driver bug going around for the 770's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a driver bug my Display ports are failing and a driver crash no matter what driver was pinning my GTX 770 fan past 100% until I did a hard reset
Click to expand...

Well considering i have seen 3 or 4 770's going for RMA, (Mine included), i was just poking at either their is a Driver bug with the new Drivers, or somebody is sleeping on the QC side of Nvidia.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well considering i have seen 3 or 4 770's going for RMA, (Mine included), i was just poking at either their is a Driver bug with the new Drivers, or somebody is sleeping on the QC side of Nvidia.


Might be just coincidence, I have a card straight from Nvidia so I lucked out with my RMA, get to keep my defective card until they send the replacement.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Might be just coincidence, I have a card straight from Nvidia so I lucked out with my RMA, get to keep my defective card until they send the replacement.


if you still have a modded bios you need to put the stock one back in before you rma nvidia checks for unlocked bios's because GOD forbid there is another rma so you will still be on good terms with them


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> if you still have a modded bios you need to put the stock one back in before you rma nvidia checks for unlocked bios's because GOD forbid there is another rma so you will still be on good terms with them


Its been running a stock Bios for about 3-4 months now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Well guys I had to submit a RMA request yesterday for my GTX 770 its unfortunately dying. Thank god for Nvidia being so helpful and is helping me and giving me an Advance RMA so my system has very little down time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like there is a Driver bug going around for the 770's.
Click to expand...

there is a driver issue and it affects the 780's as well as other cards. Those with issues with the new drivers should go back to 335 as 337 brought changes that Nvidia is ignoring even though it brought issues. May not be for his card but its a issue nonetheless.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there is a driver issue and it affects the 780's as well as other cards. Those with issues with the new drivers should go back to 335 as 337 brought changes that Nvidia is ignoring even though it brought issues. May not be for his card but its a issue nonetheless.


Yeah I've got some bad display ports for some reason, so they are doing the Advance RMA to keep me up and running.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there is a driver issue and it affects the 780's as well as other cards. Those with issues with the new drivers should go back to 335 as 337 brought changes that Nvidia is ignoring even though it brought issues. May not be for his card but its a issue nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've got some bad display ports for some reason, so they are doing the Advance RMA to keep me up and running.
Click to expand...

Tis a good thing.


----------



## marcgarcia322

i think that maybe these issues with nvidia's drivers might be intentional to make it harder to overclock their cards because any driver for me over 335.23 i get driver crashes, game crashes, certain software that won't run along side afterburner with osd running like catzilla but 335.23 no issues at all with my 770 gaming ed. i would say my lightning to but its spent more time in rma than with me, so to get a good card from msi rma takes a while i'm on number 6 they've sent cards with coolers that had been beat with what looked like hammers great big giant dents on the cooler pipes, bent pipes, bent up smashed coolers with the yellow and black cover bent and twisted looking like someone jumped on it, alot of this i have pics of . one card black screened a couple of hours out of the box and no post again . the card now in rma has all kinds of screen tearing at 1333core -1372 core any higher and the video will go black during firestrike or even crash, when playing bf4 alot of stutter and multiple game crashes every 25-30 min. and msi is saying they cant find anything wrong with the unit but all the while my 770 gaming unit works flawlessly and out scores the lightning i think i should have bought another gaming unit . this whole experience has caused me to lose faith in msi products and i was going to upgrade my mobo to a m-power unit but i dont know now as many cards they have sent that were unusable it makes me question their ability to repair the cards as their telling me this is to many cards and i haven't received a good one yet now am i the only one having this experience with msi rma i wonder if EVGA would cause this much grief









and this is only a few pics it makes you wonder why they're sending out units that look like this . certainly i didn't buy it like that and didn't send it in looking like that but they expected me to accept it in this kind of shape several times overheating so bad that no game was playable and unable to do a real benchmark because the heat would go over 90c sometimes 99c so they wanted pics so played bf4 and used hwmontor and sent some overheating pics of 99c and somehow they feel that i'm going through too many if they would only send a card that actually worked right this nightmare would be over, after all these rma's they still haven't sent a brand new one including a new cooler it always seems to be one or the other a new card and a messed up cooler or a beautiful cooler and a card that goes black screen but not brand new all the way around


----------



## KingCry

Could of my issues be due to the fact that my card is warping near the PCI-E slot instead of the normal Warping.


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> i think that maybe these issues with nvidia's drivers might be intentional to make it harder to overclock their cards because any driver for me over 335.23 i get driver crashes, game crashes, certain software that won't run along side afterburner with osd running like catzilla but 335.23 no issues at all with my 770 gaming ed. i would say my lightning to but its spent more time in rma than with me, so to get a good card from msi rma takes a while i'm on number 6 they've sent cards with coolers that had been beat with what looked like hammers great big giant dents on the cooler pipes, bent pipes, bent up smashed coolers with the yellow and black cover bent and twisted looking like someone jumped on it, alot of this i have pics of . one card black screened a couple of hours out of the box and no post again . the card now in rma has all kinds of screen tearing at 1333core -1372 core any higher and the video will go black during firestrike or even crash, when playing bf4 alot of stutter and multiple game crashes every 25-30 min. and msi is saying they cant find anything wrong with the unit but all the while my 770 gaming unit works flawlessly and out scores the lightning i think i should have bought another gaming unit . this whole experience has caused me to lose faith in msi products and i was going to upgrade my mobo to a m-power unit but i dont know now as many cards they have sent that were unusable it makes me question their ability to repair the cards as their telling me this is to many cards and i haven't received a good one yet now am i the only one having this experience with msi rma i wonder if EVGA would cause this much grief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is only a few pics it makes you wonder why they're sending out units that look like this . certainly i didn't buy it like that and didn't send it in looking like that but they expected me to accept it in this kind of shape several times overheating so bad that no game was playable and unable to do a real benchmark because the heat would go over 90c sometimes 99c so they wanted pics so played bf4 and used hwmontor and sent some overheating pics of 99c and somehow they feel that i'm going through too many if they would only send a card that actually worked right this nightmare would be over, after all these rma's they still haven't sent a brand new one including a new cooler it always seems to be one or the other a new card and a messed up cooler or a beautiful cooler and a card that goes black screen but not brand new all the way around


Sell the next one you get as "manufacturer refurbished" on ebay and buy a second 770 gaming edition or a different card from another mfgr.

Alternatively, demand a refund instead of replacement. Sometimes they will offer a full refund if you have had several unsuccessful RMAs.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Sell the next one you get as "manufacturer refurbished" on ebay and buy a second 770 gaming edition or a different card from another mfgr.
> 
> Alternatively, demand a refund instead of replacement. Sometimes they will offer a full refund if you have had several unsuccessful RMAs.


yeah i think your right but i just wanted a good working lightning which i never have had from the gate i bought it from one of there dist. lava computers and it has never been right


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Could of my issues be due to the fact that my card is warping near the PCI-E slot instead of the normal Warping.


It could be however i don't think so unless the fingers are damaged.


----------



## SimpleJack

Djthrottleboi you helped me a ton in the past, do you think you could see what I could do to my bios to tweak and set on the right path? I'm running SLI and I have no clue what I'm doing, although i think i flash the bios' one at a time, just not sure how to tweak properly. Anyhow, here's the 2 bios' which are in fact identical. Thanks in advance, and please, if you happen to tweak let me gift you something via paypal so you can get a 6 pack of nice beer or whatever!! Thanks for all you do on the forums etc!

GK10401.zip 123k .zip file


GK10402.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a 3960x and Asrock X79 Extreme 6 Mobo. Soon going to sell my 770's, and wait for those 980's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


A few things bother me about the maxwell offerings (just rumors and leaked screenshots). 256 bit memory bandwidth, lower TDP than previous gens, and a pretty low MSRP/price tag for both the 970 and 980. Hey maybe they run super cool and have immense overclocking headroom, but I don't know. I read some articles about Nvidia having trouble with TSMC producing the 20nm successor and that they may skip it for the 16nm architecture. I just know it sounds a bit fishy IMO...

I'm sure you'd wait until it is released and reviewed to swap and upgrade. And I'm not trying to dissuade you, just making conversation.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> Djthrottleboi you helped me a ton in the past, do you think you could see what I could do to my bios to tweak and set on the right path? I'm running SLI and I have no clue what I'm doing, although i think i flash the bios' one at a time, just not sure how to tweak properly. Anyhow, here's the 2 bios' which are in fact identical. Thanks in advance, and please, if you happen to tweak let me gift you something via paypal so you can get a 6 pack of nice beer or whatever!! Thanks for all you do on the forums etc!
> 
> GK10401.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> GK10402.zip 123k .zip file


flash the newmod versions. If it acts silly let me know as I have been working with gigabytes so long they are easy now.

GK10401.zip 492k .zip file
also you flash both at the same time like this:

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

select card 0

Code:



Code:


nvflash --index=0 GK10401newmod.rom

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

select card 1

Code:



Code:


nvflash --index=1 GK10402newmod.rom


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> A few things bother me about the maxwell offerings (just rumors and leaked screenshots). 256 bit memory bandwidth, lower TDP than previous gens, and a pretty low MSRP/price tag for both the 970 and 980. Hey maybe they run super cool and have immense overclocking headroom, but I don't know. I read some articles about Nvidia having trouble with TSMC producing the 20nm successor and that they may skip it for the 16nm architecture. I just know it sounds a bit fishy IMO...
> 
> I'm sure you'd wait until it is released and reviewed to swap and upgrade. And I'm not trying to dissuade you, just making conversation.


just found this first benches with 980 looks almost identical to a 780ti except a tad slower

http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/09/19/nvidia-gtx-980-tested-sli-4k-and-single-gpu-benchmarks-and-impressions/


----------



## Nichismo

hey guys, as odd as I feel asking this, I must considering ive dedicated a seperate loop now for my 770s.

What program do I use to overclock them?? I only have experience overclocking cpus


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> hey guys, as odd as I feel asking this, I must considering ive dedicated a seperate loop now for my 770s.
> 
> What program do I use to overclock them?? I only have experience overclocking cpus


Personally I prefer MSI afterburner

344.11 Drivers now released must be for the 980


----------



## Yungbenny911

Well... Our 770's just got slapped in the face. The 970 is 329$, and is just amazing. I think i'm going to get two... At least until i know they would be supported by the MSI AB voltage mod.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Well... Our 770's just got slapped in the face. The 970 is 329$, and is just amazing. I think i'm going to get two... At least until i know they would be supported by the MSI AB voltage mod.


Lol i'm debating on selling my kingpin as soon as the special editions come out.


----------



## KenjiS

is $220 a fair price for a used eVGA 770 ACX that isnt even a year old yet?

Just trying to get a ballpark for what I should be able to sell both of mine for


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> is $220 a fair price for a used eVGA 770 ACX that isnt even a year old yet?
> 
> Just trying to get a ballpark for what I should be able to sell both of mine for


lol wait until after everyone sells their's and you will get closer to the originaL like maybe 250 for it.


----------



## Nichismo

I hope the waterblock companies take their sweet time in making their full cover blocks for these.


----------



## Jure-Kure

Hello !

I have Gtx Msi 770 2gb gaming and is awesome card but now i hear that is Gtx 970 amazing card to and i just like to know if i acquired alot more on my system with gtx 970.

I have 8 gb Ram and procesor i5 4570.

I have Pc for gaming so what is best to keep Gtx 770 or to buy 970?









Thanx


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> I hope the waterblock companies take their sweet time in making their full cover blocks for these.


roflmao.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jure-Kure*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> I have Gtx Msi 770 2gb gaming and is awesome card but now i hear that is Gtx 970 amazing card to and i just like to know if i acquired alot more on my system with gtx 970.
> 
> I have 8 gb Ram and procesor i5 4570.
> 
> I have Pc for gaming so what is best to keep Gtx 770 or to buy 970?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx


go 970 if you don't want the afterburner softmod


----------



## BangBangPlay

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Well... Our 770's just got slapped in the face. The 970 is 329$, and is just amazing. I think i'm going to get two... At least until i know they would be supported by the MSI AB voltage mod.


Well I'm sold. I just wonder what waterblock will work (670, 760 maybe). I am getting a 1440p monitor soon and want to step up from my 2GB cards. At that price it's worth the hassle to swap my cards for the 970s. Supposedly they should be good OCers, especially under water. I just bought one from Amazon...


----------



## XanderTheGoober

I have 2 GTX 770 gigabyte windforce cards in my main rig. Still on air.
Can anyone recommend doing any kind of bios mod or volt mod while still on air? right now both cards get to around 1280 core and 3900 memory with the allowed 1212mv setting in evga precision.


----------



## iSlayer

I'm going to install Precision and start overclocking my 770 SC. What kind of overclock should I be expecting?

How do I stress test to ensure it works? What do I do if I mess up an OC?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> I'm going to install Precision and start overclocking my 770 SC. What kind of overclock should I be expecting?
> 
> How do I stress test to ensure it works? What do I do if I mess up an OC?


i use msi kombuster for stress testing. if you mess up your driver will crash or bsod.

I would expect plus 400-600 out of the memory and plus 50-150 out of the core. this is just from my experience though. never had an evga card.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I am going to ask $275 for each EVGA SC 770 with full cover EK Acetal waterblock. Is that a reasonable price? I still have the boxes, cables, stock ACX coolers, etc for each and a proof of purchase (warranty) for my first card. Or should I sell the WBs separately? Gonna post them in the marketplace this weekend. I may sell one to a friend of mine in the middle of a build right now.


----------



## Crono180

Finished my first watrcooling build, really happy that I managed to get everything to fit cos,damm is space tight now.

Before: 


After:


----------



## Yungbenny911

Nice^^ I'm going to use 3/8" ID 1/2" OD tubing to give me easier routing options. According to a test some guy did (can't remember), the performance level of both 3/8" ID, and 1/2" ID were very similar. I just think larger tubing looks better when done right.

CPU, and Motherboard coming in tomorrow


----------



## Crono180

In hindsight I may have been better off using smaller tubing, the bend on the tubing from gpu1 to rear rad is quite tight. I might remove one of the rear fans since temps look like they wont be a problem at all now. My gpus were maxing out at 38℃ under full load!


----------



## Crono180

Can anyone help me make a custom bios for my cards? I tried to use the one on page 1 but it didnt work.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice^^ I'm going to use 3/8" ID 1/2" OD tubing to give me easier routing options. According to a test some guy did (can't remember), the performance level of both 3/8" ID, and 1/2" ID were very similar. I just think larger tubing looks better when done right.
> 
> CPU, and Motherboard coming in tomorrow


You will have to take pics I want to see it. I am using 1/2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crono180*
> 
> Can anyone help me make a custom bios for my cards? I tried to use the one on page 1 but it didnt work.


maybe post it so that when whoever mods bios comes through they see it and mod like Christmas.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice^^ I'm going to use 3/8" ID 1/2" OD tubing to give me easier routing options. According to a test some guy did (can't remember), the performance level of both 3/8" ID, and 1/2" ID were very similar. I just think larger tubing looks better when done right.
> 
> CPU, and Motherboard coming in tomorrow


I used 3/8 x 1/2 for my first GPU only loop but switched to 3/8 x 5/8 when I added the H220x. The 1/2 OD tubing actually kinks much easier than the 5/8 stuff, but it isn't as easy to install. The 5/8 actually makes tighter turns and bends.

Posted my 770s on Ebay and man there are a lot of 770s for sale. Fortunately none have waterblocks included and Im asking $220 and $250 (with warranty) for them respectively. I ended up grabbing the EVGA SC 980 cause EK already has released a waterblock for it. It was tough to decide between the two, the 970 obviously has the price/power advantage. I just don't want to have to buy two waterblocks, which aren't even released yet. I'll see some of you guys in the 980 forum...


----------



## iSlayer

You'll have no issues, the prices on eBay for 770s is stupid. People selling their "new" not in box 770s for retail prices







.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I am going to ask $275 for each EVGA SC 770 with full cover EK Acetal waterblock. Is that a reasonable price? I still have the boxes, cables, stock ACX coolers, etc for each and a proof of purchase (warranty) for my first card. Or should I sell the WBs separately? Gonna post them in the marketplace this weekend. I may sell one to a friend of mine in the middle of a build right now.


When did you buy your cards?

Edit: reason I ask is that EVGA has a step-up program. FWIW eBay prices on my EVGA 770 (2774) are around $275 for a card before fees (~$40). So I am looking at $235 for my card that is only 60 days old.

I just applied for the step-up program and it is going to cost me around $24. I had to buy the extended warranty b/c I didn't register my product within 14 days. Kind of crappy but whatever. It was $20 for 5 years of coverage and eligibility in the step-up program.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Yeah, I sold one for $275 within 5 hours of posting it. The second card is still going with several watchers, and I am asking only $250 for it. But the second card was never registered and doesn't have a warranty. Both included their EK WBs too!

I read about the step up program but I thought it has to be done within a certain amount of time (90 days). I have no worries, it looks like I will get enough to cover the 980 and I'll have to buy the WB out of pocket. It was an easy decision to go with the 980 over the 970 because of the immediate availability of a full cover WB. If I got two 970s Id have to get two $100 WBs to make them work in my case, and who knows when EK will release them. I plan to stick with just one 980 for now and see how it handles 1440p. I am pretty sure it will be adequate, especially with OCing headroom under water. I am so looking forward to seeing what it can do. I bought the EVGA SC 4GB with a reference cooler (since I am taking it off anyways). So let's see how long that second card lasts on eBay. Thank god for the silly prices, mine are/were priced less and included the WB.


----------



## Crono180

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151787/evga-gtx770-4096-131004.html
My bios should be the same as this one. Can someone please help me mod it to be suitable for overclocking under watercooling? I want to push it hard.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, I sold one for $275 within 5 hours of posting it. The second card is still going with several watchers, and I am asking only $250 for it. But the second card was never registered and doesn't have a warranty. Both included their EK WBs too!
> 
> I read about the step up program but I thought it has to be done within a certain amount of time (90 days). I have no worries, it looks like I will get enough to cover the 980 and I'll have to buy the WB out of pocket. It was an easy decision to go with the 980 over the 970 because of the immediate availability of a full cover WB. If I got two 970s Id have to get two $100 WBs to make them work in my case, and who knows when EK will release them. I plan to stick with just one 980 for now and see how it handles 1440p. I am pretty sure it will be adequate, especially with OCing headroom under water. I am so looking forward to seeing what it can do. I bought the EVGA SC 4GB with a reference cooler (since I am taking it off anyways). So let's see how long that second card lasts on eBay. Thank god for the silly prices, mine are/were priced less and included the WB.


Good to hear that you sold them already. I would think you could do better selling the last one without the waterblock and then selling the block for an additional $50-70. Your machine is going to be awesome after this though as you won't have to worry about heat with crazy OCing since you got good temps with 2 cards.


----------



## Yungbenny911

one of my 770's just sold for 260$, and 3770k still currently bidding at 220$ (hopefully it goes much higher than that lol). I think i might go the SLI 970 route... I mean, i would love to have the 980, but... i can get 3 970's for the price of two 980's. I'm currently waiting for the classified 970's to pull the trigger on two.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go 970 if you don't want the afterburner softmod


Am I missing something? An EVGA 970 shouldn't need AB Mod??? I can only assume it will be unlocked?

I am getting this card: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-0972-KR


----------



## BangBangPlay

Yeah, both cards are now sold and I have around $500 in my paypal account that will offset the 980 cost. I did sell low to avoid dragging it out and I though about separating the cards and blocks. I figured I would target specific buyers with the blocks included, although one buyer wants me to install the stock cooler before shipping.

Although the new Maxwell cards aren't a huge leap forward power wise, the pricing is what made them so appealing. I didn't plan to upgrade this soon but after deciding to take the leap to 1440p it seemed like an easy decision. Some 780 and 780 ti owners are nervous because of the pricing, not necessarily the gains. I have seen threads of 780 owners asking if they should sell and upgrade to the 980 now! If I didn't sell my cards now I risked loosing resale value the longer I waited and more next gen cards that release. Although I sold low I am pretty happy with the return investment. I basically only have to buy the waterblock for the 980, and it's due out the 26th.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go 970 if you don't want the afterburner softmod
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? An EVGA 970 shouldn't need AB Mod??? I can only assume it will be unlocked?
> 
> I am getting this card: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-0972-KR
Click to expand...

thats what you are missing. I said go 970 IF YOU DONT WANT THE AFTERBURNER SOFTMOD as it will be voltage controlled by the drivers and only different non reference cards will allow you to add more than 1.225v you will be able to oc but if you want the spirit of manula oc'ing then the 780 is what you want and those will be dirt cheap.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Yeah, both cards are now sold and I have around $500 in my paypal account that will offset the 980 cost. I did sell low to avoid dragging it out and I though about separating the cards and blocks. I figured I would target specific buyers with the blocks included, although one buyer wants me to install the stock cooler before shipping.
> 
> Although the new Maxwell cards aren't a huge leap forward power wise, the pricing is what made them so appealing. I didn't plan to upgrade this soon but after deciding to take the leap to 1440p it seemed like an easy decision. Some 780 and 780 ti owners are nervous because of the pricing, not necessarily the gains. I have seen threads of 780 owners asking if they should sell and upgrade to the 980 now! If I didn't sell my cards now I risked loosing resale value the longer I waited and more next gen cards that release. Although I sold low I am pretty happy with the return investment. I basically only have to buy the waterblock for the 980, and it's due out the 26th.


I can't say I blame you. I would have seriously considered taking a bit of a loss to get a 970 at this point had I not had the option for the step-up program. I paid around $130 after tax and shipping for the waterblock, however, it looks like I might only get $80 at most for it. Kind of sucks there but whatever - none of these things are investments







.

Why not sell the waterblock separate on the 2nd one since they want the stock cooler?

I think you are right on selling now as opposed to waiting a few weeks. Once more reviews and rave comes out for the new cards there will likely be some hit in pricing. However, If you look at prices for the 680 they have not gone down too much. Additionally deals for the 770s and 780s have not been plentiful. It seems it was this way for the 670s and 680s too.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats what you are missing. I said go 970 IF YOU DONT WANT THE AFTERBURNER SOFTMOD as it will be voltage controlled by the drivers and only different non reference cards will allow you to add more than 1.225v you will be able to oc but if you want the spirit of manula oc'ing then the 780 is what you want and those will be dirt cheap.


The way I am reading that is that it is a positive aspect of the card and a reason to go from the 770 to the 970. Looking at it now it appears that it will only be a benefit if you don't want to have to AB softmod, which really isn't hard or a disadvantage to do so at all. So in summary, I will be able to volt higher with EVGA 770 than I will with a EVGA 970?

Please correct me if I am wrong. I would like to know what I am getting myself into before I do it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats what you are missing. I said go 970 IF YOU DONT WANT THE AFTERBURNER SOFTMOD as it will be voltage controlled by the drivers and only different non reference cards will allow you to add more than 1.225v you will be able to oc but if you want the spirit of manula oc'ing then the 780 is what you want and those will be dirt cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> The way I am reading that is that it is a positive aspect of the card and a reason to go from the 770 to the 970. Looking at it now it appears that it will only be a benefit if you don't want to have to AB softmod, which really isn't hard or a disadvantage to do so at all. So in summary, I will be able to volt higher with EVGA 770 than I will with a EVGA 970?
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong. I would like to know what I am getting myself into before I do it.
Click to expand...

Your voltage will be controlled by the driver so i recommend waiting for our current cracking guru's to get to them though KBT does work on the cards. I will be going to the 980 classy myself.


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Your voltage will be controlled by the driver so i recommend waiting for our current cracking guru's to get to them though KBT does work on the cards. I will be going to the 980 classy myself.


OK thanks for the clarification. I thought they were unlocking voltage...

Honestly I haven't gone very high and don't know that I ever will approach anything in the 1.3v range so it doesn't apply to me too much at this point.

I want the 980 but $$$...

The 20% increase in performance isn't worth the 160% increase in price over the GTX 970 for me.

Edit: on another note before I send my card back for the step-up I will put the stock bios back on it. Is there a way to undo the AB Softmod or is this not necessary?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> I can't say I blame you. I would have seriously considered taking a bit of a loss to get a 970 at this point had I not had the option for the step-up program. I paid around $130 after tax and shipping for the waterblock, however, it looks like I might only get $80 at most for it. Kind of sucks there but whatever - none of these things are investments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Why not sell the waterblock separate on the 2nd one since they want the stock cooler?
> 
> I think you are right on selling now as opposed to waiting a few weeks. Once more reviews and rave comes out for the new cards there will likely be some hit in pricing. However, If you look at prices for the 680 they have not gone down too much. Additionally deals for the 770s and 780s have not been plentiful. It seems it was this way for the 670s and 680s too.


As soon as I saw the prices for both the 980 and 970 I knew I had to decide/act fast. Besides I'm making the leap to 1440p so I needed to ditch the 2GB cards. If the WBs for my 770s would have fit on the 4GB 770, maybe Id have made that switch in a few months when the prices come way down. Both are already packed up and I advertised both with the WBs. I'm glad I got rid of the both at the same time cause I had to redo and refill my loop, and install both stock coolers on the cards together today. It was just easier to consolidate my time. Besides I just made the finals in my fantasy baseball league and 2nd place gets $500 and 1st $1100, so I'm about to come into more money!

I really don't know what to think about Nvidias new release and what it means for the near future. The fact they went lower TDP, lower price, and moderate power gains could be a sign of things to come. Also the 20nm architecture is said to be inconsistent and could be skipped over. Some folks are saying they won't bite on the low pricing and instead wait for the next release, but who knows what to expect. I heard there won't be a 980 ti, but I don't know if that's credible. Honestly what is next in line, and will it truly be worth waiting for?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Your voltage will be controlled by the driver so i recommend waiting for our current cracking guru's to get to them though KBT does work on the cards. I will be going to the 980 classy myself.
> 
> 
> 
> OK thanks for the clarification. I thought they were unlocking voltage...
> 
> Honestly I haven't gone very high and don't know that I ever will approach anything in the 1.3v range so it doesn't apply to me too much at this point.
> 
> I want the 980 but $$$...
> 
> The 20% increase in performance isn't worth the 160% increase in price over the GTX 970 for me.
> 
> Edit: on another note before I send my card back for the step-up I will put the stock bios back on it. Is there a way to undo the AB Softmod or is this not necessary?
Click to expand...

just delete the profiles you edited in the afterburner folder. and yeah as long as you aren't trying to go past 1.225 you will be fine with the 970.


----------



## cwemple

When I flashed my ASUS 770 with the bios provided above the screen would flash with squares of purple-pink and green and the nvidia driver would crash on the desktop. How can I fix this and if I cant is there any other bios that has gpu boost disabled that I can obtain.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwemple*
> 
> When I flashed my ASUS 770 with the bios provided above the screen would flash with squares of purple-pink and green and the nvidia driver would crash on the desktop. How can I fix this and if I cant is there any other bios that has gpu boost disabled that I can obtain.


Skynet made one a while ago but don't know where the link is. I went back to stock after not being able to get better benchmarks with it.


----------



## cwemple

Where can I find the newer bios or one that has gpu boost disabled.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cwemple*
> 
> When I flashed my ASUS 770 with the bios provided above the screen would flash with squares of purple-pink and green and the nvidia driver would crash on the desktop. How can I fix this and if I cant is there any other bios that has gpu boost disabled that I can obtain.
> 
> 
> 
> Skynet made one a while ago but don't know where the link is. I went back to stock after not being able to get better benchmarks with it.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwemple*
> 
> Where can I find the newer bios or one that has gpu boost disabled.


look hard enough and you will find it


----------



## joder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> As soon as I saw the prices for both the 980 and 970 I knew I had to decide/act fast. Besides I'm making the leap to 1440p so I needed to ditch the 2GB cards. If the WBs for my 770s would have fit on the 4GB 770, maybe Id have made that switch in a few months when the prices come way down. Both are already packed up and I advertised both with the WBs. I'm glad I got rid of the both at the same time cause I had to redo and refill my loop, and install both stock coolers on the cards together today. It was just easier to consolidate my time. Besides I just made the finals in my fantasy baseball league and 2nd place gets $500 and 1st $1100, so I'm about to come into more money!


Good thing you jumped when you did...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?sdtid=7218844&SID=f692deeec9924757bb38f664a0786c49&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16814130943&cm_sp=

$339 GTX 780.


----------



## cwemple

Wel the problem is I dont know where to look, all I want is to be able to disable GPU Boost 2.0


----------



## KingCry

That ASIC Quality though this is near perfect.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Fancy Fancy







...

Still under construction though. I thought the tubing would be too small. I actually like them


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwemple*
> 
> Wel the problem is I dont know where to look, all I want is to be able to disable GPU Boost 2.0


read the thread backwards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Fancy Fancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Still under construction though. I thought the tubing would be too small. I actually like them


thats perfect. I might need some tips from you for my 900D


----------



## Yungbenny911

That's a big case, you'll have more than enough room to fit everything and some more







. I on the other hand had to cut 25% of my 600t to fit a 360mm Rad at the top, and one fat 120mm rad behind without going through the grommets. I'll still add an 80mm thick 240mm RAD at the front when i add my GPU's to the loop, then my work would be complete with some angled fittings here and there.








.

I'll be glad to help you get started anytime







. My 3960x at idle was at 28c on the hottest core, and it was whisper quite. I'm very impressed, money well spent TBH


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> read the thread backwards.
> thats perfect. I might need some tips from you for my 900D


Worst mistake I ever made was buying the 900D not that it was a bad case but I then had to justify the price of the case by feeling it up or it looks empty so for me it was a horrible choice. I have a 480 monsta 2 240s and another 480 rad cooling my 4930k and 3 780tis. Btw when I got the case I started with 3 770s when they released but 770s just dodnt feel like they did the case or cpu justice that was just me and my train of thought. What do I know though now I am doing a mitx build for a more movable pc then my main rig in a 250D to match my 900D to house my maximus vii impact 4790k and r9 295x2 then custom watercooling all of it.


----------



## marcgarcia322

i finally got my 770 lightning back from msi today and it seems to be working ok in sli, i got a fair score.



it overclocks well but gaming fps is a little erratic but games seem smooth so far.

i hope my nightmare is over and that number 7 is the charm

i've been benching all afternoon and this evening seems to be alright but we'll see in a week


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Hey guys, im proud to say im the new owner of a Gainward GTX770 Golden Sample . It seems i might be the first one here with this particular card thus noone has messed with the bios yet. Im looking to impress though, so as soon as i get it, ill be able to show what im working with.

Hopefully it has the NCP4206 controller as there are literally zero reviews for this card. It seems all Gainward reviews revolve around the phantom line. Corect me if im wrong but if AB fails to give me extra voltage options then i would have to use a custom bios as many of you have done correct?


----------



## KingCry

I am proud to say that I broke the 1.4Ghz barrier on a reference cooler today.


----------



## CL3P20

now run Vantage Heaven


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> now run Vantage Heaven


I have to volt mod my card to get it Heaven stable. I'm gonna see what I can do about getting a AIO or aftermarket air cooler to be able to do so.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Hey guys, im proud to say im the new owner of a Gainward GTX770 Golden Sample . It seems i might be the first one here with this particular card thus noone has messed with the bios yet. Im looking to impress though, so as soon as i get it, ill be able to show what im working with.
> 
> Hopefully it has the NCP4206 controller as there are literally zero reviews for this card. It seems all Gainward reviews revolve around the phantom line. Corect me if im wrong but if AB fails to give me extra voltage options then i would have to use a custom bios as many of you have done correct?


a Bios mod will give you no extra voltage
you can check if you have the NCP4206 by following the AB hack here and possibly unlock voltage
http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20


----------



## jdstock76

Can any one with EVGA 770's give a basic run down of a decent overclock set up using PX? Having difficulty finding a sweet spot.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Can any one with EVGA 770's give a basic run down of a decent overclock set up using PX? Having difficulty finding a sweet spot.


every card is different..start low and work your way up..


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> a Bios mod will give you no extra voltage
> you can check if you have the NCP4206 by following the AB hack here and possibly unlock voltage
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20


Thank you. Will definitely do this as soon as it arrives. I was gonna take the cooler off and check for the voltage chip but this is better.


----------



## snoball

jdstock, My Asus 770 did +130 core and +400 VRAM without any voltage being added. 110% TDP target.


----------



## BangBangPlay

There is probably going to be a whole influx of new members in the thread after all the 770s that have been changing hands...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Can any one with EVGA 770's give a basic run down of a decent overclock set up using PX? Having difficulty finding a sweet spot.


Well one of my stable OC profiles on EVGA SC (on air) was +67 core and +365 memory if I remember correctly. But since the card was superclocked (1163 MHz) it might be different if you card has a lower stock clock. It increased a bit after I added water blocks to my cards and went SLI.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Can any one with EVGA 770's give a basic run down of a decent overclock set up using PX? Having difficulty finding a sweet spot.


With the gtx770 it seems they mostly oc anywhere between 1200-1379 stock, might have been ONE member that got 1397/1402mhz on stock volts but that is the GOLDEN upon GOLDEN, he should have purchased a lotto ticket lol.

I would say you have a good one if its 1250-1320mhz and about 3400-3600mhz on the memory side. Above that and you start getting into the really good ones. Of course there are those bad ones that dont even get 1200mhz but pretty rare on the 770 since they increased the voltage over the 680.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> There is probably going to be a whole influx of new members in the thread after all the 770s that have been changing hands...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Can any one with EVGA 770's give a basic run down of a decent overclock set up using PX? Having difficulty finding a sweet spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Well one of my stable OC profiles on EVGA SC (on air) was +67 core and +365 memory if I remember correctly. But since the card was superclocked (1163 MHz) it might be different if you card has a lower stock clock. It increased a bit after I added water blocks to my cards and went SLI.
Click to expand...

I've had my 770s for awhile. Just never been good at overclocking GPUs. CPUs I'm great at. LoL. Thx for the help. I always like pushing my system.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Ok so my Gainward Golden Sample arrived today and so far its a mixed bag. Its quiet but big. I looked on the back of the card and it does indeed have a NCP4206 chip but unfortunately it doesn't respond to Zawarudo's LLC check. Ive tried both both red and blue LLC's and both give me invalid. Is there something im missing?

Voltage Chip:


EDIT: First attempt at overclocking and its doing 1200 core / 3755 Memory on stock. Do i possibly have a gem? ASIC quality is 94.2!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I've had my 770s for awhile. Just never been good at overclocking GPUs. CPUs I'm great at. LoL. Thx for the help. I always like pushing my system.


I didn't mean to direct that first sentence at you. It's just I recently sold both of mine and the amount of 770s listed on eBay over the last week was staggering. Lots of them changing hands and lots of people getting them on the cheap. The 970 and 980 seem to be getting the most attention at the moment (because of the prices), despite their limited availability. I would have kept both of mine if they were 4GB cards (for 1440p), or if I ended up buying a g-sync monitor instead. If Benq hadn't taken their sweet time to release their 2420G and 2720G monitors I would've gone in that direction and stayed at 1080p 144Hz instead...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I didn't mean to direct that first sentence at you. It's just I recently sold both of mine and the amount of 770s listed on eBay over the last week was staggering. Lots of them changing hands and lots of people getting them on the cheap. The 970 and 980 seem to be getting the most attention at the moment (because of the prices), despite their limited availability. I would have kept both of mine if they were 4GB cards (for 1440p), or if I ended up buying a g-sync monitor instead. If Benq hadn't taken their sweet time to release their 2420G and 2720G monitors I would've gone in that direction and stayed at 1080p 144Hz instead...


Totally agree. Heck ... 6 months ago when I bought mine off eBay there 100s for sale. I'm sure even more will flood the market as the 9xx become more available. Myself, I'm holding out for a 980ti if such a beast will be made. Gonna need that power for Star Citizen.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Ok so my Gainward Golden Sample arrived today and so far its a mixed bag. Its quiet but big. I looked on the back of the card and it does indeed have a NCP4206 chip but unfortunately it doesn't respond to Zawarudo's LLC check. Ive tried both both red and blue LLC's and both give me invalid. Is there something im missing?
> 
> Voltage Chip:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: First attempt at overclocking and its doing 1200 core / 3755 Memory on stock. Do i possibly have a gem? ASIC quality is 94.2!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Golden will be 1350+Mhz on stock voltage
I remember there is a .bat file in the MSI folder you got to edit too I not 100% sure


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Golden will be 1350+Mhz on stock voltage
> I remember there is a .bat file in the MSI folder you got to edit too I not 100% sure


Do you mean 1350+Mhz on base or boost? Im already running at 1320mhz boosted with 1.215v. Where can i get the info on the bat file. I really want to go past 1.2v.


----------



## Nichismo

Hey guys, quick question...

I have an AX860 power supply from Corsair, 80+ Plat rating.

Is this enough power for 2 way SLI 770s? reference design, 2GB, 1000mhz or so.

Heres the rest of the hardware:

-ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard LGA 2011-v3

-Core i7-5930k Hexacore, Overclocked to 4.5Ghz at 1.305 vcore

-4x4 / 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2800mhz (1.25v)

-10x 120mm fans all at around 2000rpm full speed

-2x DDC swiftech PWM pumps

-Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 XT and Poweradjust 3 Ultra Fan controllers

Im assuming its not quite enough....


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question...
> 
> I have an AX860 power supply from Corsair, 80+ Plat rating.
> 
> Is this enough power for 2 way SLI 770s? reference design, 2GB, 1000mhz or so.
> 
> Heres the rest of the hardware:
> 
> -ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard LGA 2011-v3
> 
> -Core i7-5930k Hexacore, Overclocked to 4.5Ghz at 1.305 vcore
> 
> -4x4 / 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2800mhz (1.25v)
> 
> -10x 120mm fans all at around 2000rpm full speed
> 
> -2x DDC swiftech PWM pumps
> 
> -Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 XT and Poweradjust 3 Ultra Fan controllers
> 
> Im assuming its not quite enough....


It's enough. I've ran 2x 780s with a i5 4690K, 4.6 GHz, 1.29V. With only 700W.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> It's enough. I've ran 2x 780s with a i5 4690K, 4.6 GHz, 1.29V. With only 700W.


What was your cooling setup like? and other peripheral hardware? CD drives, fan controllers, soundcards or PCI cards, etc.

all the PSU calculators tell me i need at least 900w

a 4690k is a considerably less power hungry processor.

my CPU is X99 6 core, thats 12 threads vs 4, its probably pulling close to 250w alone at 4.5Ghz, at least 200+

plus the dual DDC pumps, and the Aquaero and Poweradjust i believe are using a considerable amount of power.

the main reason I ask is because my second GPU is suddenly not working properly. The SLI is sporadically functioning. Sometimes after ive turned off my PC, it suddenly wont work next boot, and vice versa.

I cant imagine what else would be the problem. Regardless, I feel I shouldnt be cutting it this close


----------



## benjamen50

10 port fan controller, 8 used, xonar DG sound card, 1 optical drive, thermaltake water 2.0 extreme AIO cooler (got it for like $30 the cooler),


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question...
> 
> I have an AX860 power supply from Corsair, 80+ Plat rating.
> 
> Is this enough power for 2 way SLI 770s? reference design, 2GB, 1000mhz or so.
> 
> Heres the rest of the hardware:
> 
> -ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard LGA 2011-v3
> 
> -Core i7-5930k Hexacore, Overclocked to 4.5Ghz at 1.305 vcore
> 
> -4x4 / 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2800mhz (1.25v)
> 
> -10x 120mm fans all at around 2000rpm full speed
> 
> -2x DDC swiftech PWM pumps
> 
> -Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 XT and Poweradjust 3 Ultra Fan controllers
> 
> Im assuming its not quite enough....


I'm currently running 2x 770's with a 750W PSU. Plenty of power.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question...
> 
> I have an AX860 power supply from Corsair, 80+ Plat rating.
> 
> Is this enough power for 2 way SLI 770s? reference design, 2GB, 1000mhz or so.
> 
> Heres the rest of the hardware:
> 
> -ASUS X99 Deluxe motherboard LGA 2011-v3
> 
> -Core i7-5930k Hexacore, Overclocked to 4.5Ghz at 1.305 vcore
> 
> -4x4 / 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2800mhz (1.25v)
> 
> -10x 120mm fans all at around 2000rpm full speed
> 
> -2x DDC swiftech PWM pumps
> 
> -Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 XT and Poweradjust 3 Ultra Fan controllers
> 
> Im assuming its not quite enough....
> 
> 
> 
> It's enough. I've ran 2x 780s with a i5 4690K, 4.6 GHz, 1.29V. With only 700W.
Click to expand...

the term "its enough" is purely dependent to your OC

IMO - *I can shut down a TX650 with one GPU and a 3770k on water.. from OCP. CPU @ 4.8ghz and GPU @ 1400mhz ... pulls hard on Catzilla.

**if your going to be volt modding or WC'ing GPU's later on.. you may wish to have more Watts in reserve.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> the term "its enough" is purely dependent to your OC
> 
> IMO - *I can shut down a TX650 with one GPU and a 3770k on water.. from OCP. CPU @ 4.8ghz and GPU @ 1400mhz ... pulls hard on Catzilla.
> 
> **if your going to be volt modding or WC'ing GPU's later on.. you may wish to have more Watts in reserve.


That might be the issue with my 770 and when I ran Catzilla with my current overclock it was shutting my system down and I thought it was just having a BSOD that was so quick I couldn't catch it.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> the term "its enough" is purely dependent to your OC
> 
> IMO - *I can shut down a TX650 with one GPU and a 3770k on water.. from OCP. CPU @ 4.8ghz and GPU @ 1400mhz ... pulls hard on Catzilla.
> 
> **if your going to be volt modding or WC'ing GPU's later on.. you may wish to have more Watts in reserve.


agreed. Ive had this PSU for quite some time now, I was previously using it with my z87 build, in which I only had 2 SSDs, no optical drive, no Aquaero or PA, less fans, among others. I knew it was plenty then.

Ive added so much and forgot how long its been and how much has changed (practically the entire build), I simply didnt think about it. But since ive suddenly started having problems with my SLI and havnt diagnosed the issue yet, im almost positive the lack of power is the culprit.

My aquaero runs 40w per channel, and thats not counting the additional channel for my two pumps from the Poweradjust. The CPU is heaps more power hungry than my barely overclocked 4770k, its got to be running 200 or more watts. Ive added 2 more 3.5" hard drives, a blu ray burner, too, and much faster memory, and ive overclocked my GPUs for the first time days ago.


----------



## KingCry

So I reinstalled my OS and I'm Using Windows 8.1 now and my overclock is getting seriously crippled I'm confused as hell on what is causing the instability because I was running Precision X before and I switched to AB after having some issues with getting the fan control properly configuered.



Any higher with the stock BIOS would cause it to crash no matter what I try to do with the Core clock and memory clock offsets.


With was what was stable in Windows 7 with Precision X 15


----------



## CL3P20

i see your on 344's now.. did you change drivers with the upgrade?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> i see your on 344's now.. did you change drivers with the upgrade?


I was on 344 on Windows 7 also I have noticed that they crash alot soner with overclocking then the 377.88 drivers.


----------



## CL3P20

and they will.. GPU is doing more work on the 344's. Im scoring higher at same clocks and running hotter temps, using newer drivers.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> and they will.. GPU is doing more work on the 344's. Im scoring higher at same clocks and running hotter temps, using newer drivers.


I'm scoring lower and my framerate in games is lower so far with 344's


----------



## Yungbenny911

My 770 was very unstable with the latest driver installed, i rolled back immediately, the driver kept crashing to desktop at stock clocks...


----------



## KingCry

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4204139?

So I got SLI now and this was 3D mark Skydiver on my system on Air both cards at stock speeds.


----------



## KingCry

Both Babies bang out benchmarks and games.


----------



## KingCry

I did a valley run, No overclocking on Air for these cards they are hitting temps of around 86C with even a 55+ increase on the core and memory.


----------



## KenjiS

So I reformatted my computer and decided to rerun my benchmarks before my 970 gets here,I also tweaked my CPU/Ram OCs, Dropped the CPU a hair but boosted my RAM A bit.... Seems to be running a bit more solid now actually.. and the numbers appear to back it up...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2860489

Next up some Unigine Heaven and Rome Total War II

Rome Total War II is up to 61 fps from 58. Not bad









Nothing you know, Super impressive or anything, but for free tweaks I'll take it..


----------



## Yungbenny911

Nice scores you guys, my second 770 just sold for $260. I'll miss them, they were beast OC'ers







. Now i'm just waiting for the Classified 980's, or hopefully 970's. My PC is still under major construction, but i now have the CPU and RAM out of the way.

My previous 3960X wasn't just having it, the Max i could do was 4.8Ghz, and that was only benchmark stable, so i drove to Microcenter in Dallas and got me a new 4930K. I'm super impressed, out of the box 4.9Ghz @ 1.495v lol. Not that i would be running it at that, but it would come in handy for benchmarking.









*3960X @ 4.8Ghz + 2400Mhz G-Skill Sniper CAS 11 (Dual channel mode)*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2811144

*4930K @ 4.8Ghz + 2400Mhz Corsair Dominator CAS 9 (Quad channel mode)*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2854383


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice scores you guys, my second 770 just sold for $260. I'll miss them, they were beast OC'ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now i'm just waiting for the Classified 980's, or hopefully 970's. My PC is still under major construction, but i now have the CPU and RAM out of the way.
> 
> My previous 3960X wasn't just having it, the Max i could do was 4.8Ghz, and that was only benchmark stable, so i drove to Microcenter in Dallas and got me a new 4930K. I'm super impressed, out of the box 4.9Ghz @ 1.495v lol. Not that i would be running it at that, but it would come in handy for benchmarking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3960X @ 4.8Ghz + 2400Mhz G-Skill Sniper CAS 11 (Dual channel mode)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2811144
> 
> *4930K @ 4.8Ghz + 2400Mhz Corsair Dominator CAS 9 (Quad channel mode)*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2854383


What other benchmarks/stress tests have you run, if any??

Man! I cant even get my 4930k past 4.5ghz, and thats already at 1.44v...... Not to mention the memory speeds im being restricted to are HORRIBLE


----------



## Yungbenny911

I ran Cinebench 11.5 and R15 both at 4.8Ghz

I was running P95 while using the CPU-z validation tool, that's why it shows 77c temp







. I ran it for an hour @ 4.8 with no errors.
4.8Ghz ==> http://valid.canardpc.com/qhg1w9


----------



## Nichismo

Wow. Im jelly

well, at least my 5930k seems to have fared a little better. Ive got it at 4.5Ghz but only 1.305vcore and no memory problems, 2800mhz at only 1.25volts









Its a real sweet spot, im REALLY pushing my system if I hit 70c on any core

I still want to upgrade my CPU loop a little more too. its somewhat high restriction, and im only using 1 DDC, and 1 360mm rad.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Wow, that 5930k would do 5Ghz no doubt, or at least it should. I'm jealous of your PC!







. It's nice!

I wanted to go with acrylic tubing also, but those fittings would cost more than my GPU's alone, and i always take stuff out of my system, so acrylic is probably not for me, or at least not for now


----------



## Nichismo

Thanks







.... it feels great to have crafted it all, but it definitely has set me back a bit... Otherwise id probably would have already been running a tri-SLI 780ti setup or better by now, haha.

It took a ton of patience too. I use to have several Quick disconnect fittings in my past flex tubing loops, and I used them all the time. It made draining and maitenence, and removing the GPU's for whatever reason so easy.

Now, just like youve noted, any slight hardware change or organizational adjustment, or perhaps a cabling change, is much more difficult as a result... Not to mention, during the entire build process, I had an enormous amount of miscalculations and unforeseen problems.... and with rigid loops, they always have a ripple effect. Each one would change the entire schematic of my layout, and it was very frustrating. and if I ever realized I needed another fittings or essential piece, all progress would halt while I anxiously waited for the minuscule package to arrive in the mail.... haha.

oh, and I spilled red mayhems coolant about 3 times.

...on carpet. Yeah, sucks. lol

But now its all done. At least the plumbing is, I need to perfect a cable management job and then ill truly be satisfied for a long time









Whats your setup like? Youve got to have a trick or two up your sleeve for impressive clocks like that!


----------



## KingCry

Shes all cleaned up and pretty now guys.


----------



## Yey09

Anyone have a stock/factory rom for GTX 770 DC2OC 2gb?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> Anyone have a stock/factory rom for GTX 770 DC2OC 2gb?


Here you go.
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/140907/asus-gtx770-2048-130516.html


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Here you go.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/140907/asus-gtx770-2048-130516.html


stock rom? not modified?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> stock rom? not modified?


All the roms from TechPowerup are stock roms


----------



## lordhinton

feel like this is a dumb question, but its always best to ask...

i have an evga gtx 770 2gb 02g-p4-2770-kr.

which bios should i flash to my card to get higher clock speeds etc.

is it safe to just flash the evga gtx770 super clocked bios to my card, or will that brick the card?

or is there anything else to be done?

or should i only use a bios for my particular card?

don't really want to damage my card, but warranties no problem, just better to be safe than sorry


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> feel like this is a dumb question, but its always best to ask...
> 
> i have an evga gtx 770 2gb 02g-p4-2770-kr.
> 
> which bios should i flash to my card to get higher clock speeds etc.
> 
> is it safe to just flash the evga gtx770 super clocked bios to my card, or will that brick the card?
> 
> or is there anything else to be done?
> 
> or should i only use a bios for my particular card?
> 
> don't really want to damage my card, but warranties no problem, just better to be safe than sorry


Only use the BIOS ment for your card, I almost bricked my 770's by trying to flash a EVGA Superclocked BIOS to my cards.


----------



## lordhinton

righteo, glad i didn't proceed to do so then! wouldnt have been pleased withmyself


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> There is probably going to be a whole influx of new members in the thread after all the 770s that have been changing hands...
> Well one of my stable OC profiles on EVGA SC (on air) was +67 core and +365 memory if I remember correctly. But since the card was superclocked (1163 MHz) it might be different if you card has a lower stock clock. It increased a bit after I added water blocks to my cards and went SLI.


Thanks for the baseline starting point.

I bumped mine to +68 +295 at 100%. Ran a few rounds of BF4 on Ultra and was getting over 130 fps with minimums between 75-100 fps. Seemed very stable and temps weren't too high. Looked like one was at 1201 the other 1238. Only issue was that once in a while DirectX would lock up everything so I don't know if that was BF4 or me overclocking. LoL.


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> All the roms from TechPowerup are stock roms


Why they have different clock speeds?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> Why they have different clock speeds?


What do you mean?


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> What do you mean?


sorry, maybe i overlooked at something.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... it feels great to have crafted it all, but it definitely has set me back a bit... Otherwise id probably would have already been running a tri-SLI 780ti setup or better by now, haha.
> 
> It took a ton of patience too. I use to have several Quick disconnect fittings in my past flex tubing loops, and I used them all the time. It made draining and maitenence, and removing the GPU's for whatever reason so easy.
> 
> Now, just like youve noted, any slight hardware change or organizational adjustment, or perhaps a cabling change, is much more difficult as a result... Not to mention, during the entire build process, I had an enormous amount of miscalculations and unforeseen problems.... and with rigid loops, they always have a ripple effect. Each one would change the entire schematic of my layout, and it was very frustrating. and if I ever realized I needed another fittings or essential piece, all progress would halt while I anxiously waited for the minuscule package to arrive in the mail.... haha.
> *
> oh, and I spilled red mayhems coolant about 3 times.
> 
> ...on carpet. Yeah, sucks. lol
> *
> But now its all done. At least the plumbing is, I need to perfect a cable management job and then ill truly be satisfied for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your setup like? Youve got to have a trick or two up your sleeve for impressive clocks like that!










Oh my that would have been a pain, and i understand you completely, i'm also waiting for parts to come in, some of them haven't even been released to the market yet (the classified 980's), so i'm just taking my time.

I don't have any tricks, i just happen to buy stuff that can OC properly with the right amount of voltage and cooling







. This is how my rig is supposed to look like when im done.


----------



## mastermike

Hi all,

Got an EVGA Geforce 770 GTX 2GB with an ACX Cooler. Thinking about OCing it, any recommendations?/where to start?

My system specs are:
i5 4690k @ 4.5Ghz on a custom waterloop
770 GTX @ 1111Mhz Core Clock (boosting to 1188.5 under load) and 1753Mhz RAM both of these are stock settings
8GB DDR3 1600Mhz

Here are some reference scores with default clock speeds:

3D Mark 11 Graphics Score - 10586
Unigine Heaven 4.0 - 735 (settings: 1920x1080, DX11, Ultra quality, x8AA, Fullscreen, extreme tessellation)

My Unigine score seems very low compared to other 770s out there.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastermike*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Got an EVGA Geforce 770 GTX 2GB with an ACX Cooler. Thinking about OCing it, any recommendations?/where to start?
> 
> My system specs are:
> i5 4690k @ 4.5Ghz on a custom waterloop
> 770 GTX @ 1111Mhz Core Clock (boosting to 1188.5 under load) and 1753Mhz RAM both of these are stock settings
> 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz
> 
> Here are some reference scores with default clock speeds:
> 
> 3D Mark 11 Graphics Score - 10586
> Unigine Heaven 4.0 - 735 (settings: 1920x1080, DX11, Ultra quality, x8AA, Fullscreen, extreme tessellation)
> 
> My Unigine score seems very low compared to other 770s out there.


Start by increasing the Power Target and Voltage to the max, and then start increasing the core clock by 5 after every successful run of Heaven untill it crashes then keep it 10mhz away from what it crashed at. Repeat the same process with the Memory clock's


----------



## Youown

This is the highest I've managed to get with my EVGA 770 SC at +25MHz on the core and +430 on the memory, paired with an i5-4690k at 4.2GHz(still OCing this). Oddly enough, I can go up to a maximum of +30 on the core and +480 on the memory, but I get a lower score. What gives? What can I do to improve it? This is with the standard BIOS.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youown*
> 
> 
> This is the highest I've managed to get with my EVGA 770 SC at +25MHz on the core and +430 on the memory, paired with an i5-4690k at 4.2GHz(still OCing this). Oddly enough, I can go up to a maximum of +30 on the core and +480 on the memory, but I get a lower score. What gives? What can I do to improve it? This is with the standard BIOS.


Grab a custom BIOS and see if you can go further with the core clock.


----------



## feznz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my that would have been a pain, and i understand you completely, i'm also waiting for parts to come in, some of them haven't even been released to the market yet (the classified 980's), so i'm just taking my time.






I don't have any tricks, i just happen to buy stuff that can OC properly with the right amount of voltage and cooling







. This is how my rig is supposed to look like when im done.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just going to add my







personally I would reverse the flow direction as you are going to have the heat off the 2 GPUs dumped into your case and hot air exhausted though the other 2 radiators with that flow diagram.
the other way will have the coolest air/water flow for the GPUS and the 95% of heat exhausted directly out.
Also the Rad between GPUs and CPU will probably have minimal if any benefit as it will be a pain to plumb and reduce coolant flow Remembering it takes about 250W TDP to heat water 1°C flowing @ 1GPM
I would be investing in some premium fans instead


----------



## Yungbenny911

I do agree that reversing the flow would be the best way to get cool air in the case, but that's only if i didn't have side panel fans. I mean i'm all for good looks, but i'm more inclined to performance, so to blanace it, i need to do something like this to my Acrylic side panel.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I don't like having any rads as intake at all because they dissipate a lot of heat. I've found out that setting all as exhaust gets the best temps, and the rear rad really does help tbh. While i was OC'ing my 4930k, i put my hand over it, and the air coming out was warm, even warmer than the 360 rad, and that's a sign that heat is being dissipated properly from it, so i really want to keep it. You can't have too much surface area can you?









Things i took into consideration.
1) While gaming, CPU wouldn't be used as much, so temps would be low, and GPU's would benefit from that.
2) While benchmarking, CPU will get hotter than GPU's, but only during Physics tests which most of the time is one scene. Having hot GPU's sending warm water to the CPU = really high temps.

So i'm putting the CPU first, but not completely lol.


----------



## feznz

Any way the Jump to water will be a ton cooler and quieter no matter how you plumb it up
Are you going for twin D5s I went single and 24volted it I am kind of regretting not going twin D5s I am right at the limit of low flow.

BTW I going next level with cooling and plumbing this to my loop. I say should run -35°c with 800w TDP load


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Goodness gracious haha, that's awesomely insane







, and i only have a single PWM D5 pump. The flow rate is pretty high at level 5, so adding GPU's to it shouldn't reduce it too much i think...


----------



## Nichismo

even if flow rate is decreased a little bit, your head pressure will probably rise, and in my opinion I think pressure is a tad more important in cooling performance than fastest possible flow rate.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> even if flow rate is decreased a little bit, your head pressure will probably rise, and in my opinion I think pressure is a tad more important in cooling performance than fastest possible flow rate.


yeah pressure is. my kingpin and cpu run pretty cool with the d5 at 3 and only x2 240mm rads.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> even if flow rate is decreased a little bit, your head pressure will probably rise, and in my opinion I think pressure is a tad more important in cooling performance than fastest possible flow rate.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah pressure is. my kingpin and cpu run pretty cool with the d5 at 3 and only x2 240mm rads.
Click to expand...

How's that 780ti holding up? Feeling the Itch to get another one for SLI?







. I'm thinking of getting 780ti SLI instead of 980's. Right now, the 980s in SLI don't fair well at 4k resolution, and they lose to the 780ti SLI more than they win.

Since i'm going to be playing at 4K, it's a really hard decision. Do i get 980's for possibly 1200$ and hope that driver matures, or do i get 780Ti's for about 800-900$ and call it a day..









970's are out of the equation, they completely suck bad at 4K...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> even if flow rate is decreased a little bit, your head pressure will probably rise, and in my opinion I think pressure is a tad more important in cooling performance than fastest possible flow rate.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah pressure is. my kingpin and cpu run pretty cool with the d5 at 3 and only x2 240mm rads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's that 780ti holding up? Feeling the Itch to get another one for SLI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm thinking of getting 780ti SLI instead of 980's. Right now, the 980s in SLI don't fair well at 4k resolution, and they lose to the 780ti SLI more than they win.
> 
> Since i'm going to be playing at 4K, it's a really hard decision. Do i get 980's for possibly 1200$ and hope that driver matures, or do i get 780Ti's for about 800-900$ and call it a day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970's are out of the equation, they completely suck bad at 4K...
Click to expand...

i say wait for the 980 classy's as its what i'm waiting for however the kingpins a monster. unless you have a waterblock and a oc'ed 980 the price/performance isn't worth it though they ship with 4gb vram they are at a 256bit bus again however when the drivers mature they will definitely be worth it. if you can't wait grab a 780ti while its cheap and sli them babies.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i say wait for the 980 classy's as its what i'm waiting for however the kingpins a monster. unless you have a waterblock and a oc'ed 980 the price/performance isn't worth it though they ship with 4gb vram they are at a 256bit bus again however when the drivers mature they will definitely be worth it. if you can't wait grab a 780ti while its cheap and sli them babies.


If the 980 Classy's are as good as the are being said to look I will be looking into doing a 2/3 Way set up with the classy's I'm not sure yet. 2 770's are just not enough for me now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i say wait for the 980 classy's as its what i'm waiting for however the kingpins a monster. unless you have a waterblock and a oc'ed 980 the price/performance isn't worth it though they ship with 4gb vram they are at a 256bit bus again however when the drivers mature they will definitely be worth it. if you can't wait grab a 780ti while its cheap and sli them babies.
> 
> 
> 
> If the 980 Classy's are as good as the are being said to look I will be looking into doing a 2/3 Way set up with the classy's I'm not sure yet. 2 770's are just not enough for me now.
Click to expand...

i will be selling my kingpin for a classy when they release.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i will be selling my kingpin for a classy when they release.


If they do a 900 seires K|NGP|N card EVGA will be getting all of my money this year, 780ti K|NGP|N's price didn't justify it enough for me to pick one up.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i will be selling my kingpin for a classy when they release.
> 
> 
> 
> If they do a 900 seires K|NGP|N card EVGA will be getting all of my money this year, 780ti K|NGP|N's price didn't justify it enough for me to pick one up.
Click to expand...

agreed. it oc's to 1488/1836 so far but runs too hot to make it worthwhile right now.


----------



## KingCry

I just pulled a 1.41Ghz Core OC only on my 770's on air and I'm only breaking the surface of overclocking air.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> 
> 
> I just pulled a 1.41Ghz Core OC only on my 770's on air and I'm only breaking the surface of overclocking air.


While that is a pretty good OC.. FS is not the best to test clocks with. You likely wont be able to run other 3D Bench at those settings from my experience. For example - mine complete FS @ 1411mhz too.. yet Heaven brings them to their knees at a mere 1333mhz with same cooling/volts


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> While that is a pretty good OC.. FS is not the best to test clocks with. You likely wont be able to run other 3D Bench at those settings from my experience. For example - mine complete FS @ 1411mhz too.. yet Heaven brings them to their knees at a mere 1333mhz with same cooling/volts


Heaven brings them down to 1380mhz on the cores.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just pulled a 1.41Ghz Core OC only on my 770's on air and I'm only breaking the surface of overclocking air.
> 
> 
> 
> While that is a pretty good OC.. FS is not the best to test clocks with. You likely wont be able to run other 3D Bench at those settings from my experience. For example - mine complete FS @ 1411mhz too.. yet Heaven brings them to their knees at a mere 1333mhz with same cooling/volts
Click to expand...

i can maintain these clocks with heaven among other benchmarks


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> 
> 
> I just pulled a 1.41Ghz Core OC only on my 770's on air and I'm only breaking the surface of overclocking air.


your score in fs blows mine away i'm at 12657 with my 770's but in fs ex. my scores are a little better 7069. have you tried catzilla yet


----------



## Yungbenny911

I never got my 770's to 1500mhz...


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I never got my 770's to 1500mhz...


i got my lightning to 1476 but it took alot to get that on air and at the time my temps were around 72c-73c in fs but to do it now temps go up. now even with mx4 compound . my lightning doesn't like that heavy mod from djthrottleboi it actually gave me lower scores because of heat , i couldn't run the card as hard, but stock all my scores are from a completely stock bios in my gaming card and my lightning card with the soft mod for my gaming card. though my lightning throttles alot it still grabs some fair scores . but if you clock it higher and higher gradually the score keeps goin up until it needs more volts heres
a look at catzilla at 1440p


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> i got my lightning to 1476 but it took alot to get that on air and at the time my temps were around 72c-73c in fs but to do it now temps go up. now even with mx4 compound . my lightning doesn't like that heavy mod from djthrottleboi it actually gave me lower scores because of heat , i couldn't run the card as hard, but stock all my scores are from a completely stock bios in my gaming card and my lightning card with the soft mod for my gaming card. though my lightning throttles alot it still grabs some fair scores . but if you clock it higher and higher gradually the score keeps goin up until it needs more volts heres
> a look at catzilla at 1440p


You might want to look a HWBot Skydiver 2x 770 I took the #1 spot from you. But I can't score any higher in FS due to my CPU overclocking like absolute crap.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2641216_kingcry_3dmark___sky_diver_2x_geforce_gtx_770_32143_marks


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i can maintain these clocks with heaven among other benchmarks


I need to get GPU Boost 2.0 dissabled on my cards, its under clocking when benching and gaming. Any way to do it?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I need to get GPU Boost 2.0 dissabled on my cards, its under clocking when benching and gaming. Any way to do it?


Bios mod.

Check this thread out.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/send-in-your-gtx-6xx-7xx-bios-for-me-to-unlock-now-supporting-2xx-4xx-5xx-cards

Not sure if it is completely disabled with a bios mod but you can make the base and boost clock the same.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Bios mod.
> 
> Check this thread out.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/send-in-your-gtx-6xx-7xx-bios-for-me-to-unlock-now-supporting-2xx-4xx-5xx-cards
> 
> Not sure if it is completely disabled with a bios mod but you can make the base and boost clock the same.


I will post and take and see what the results are. I only need GPU Boost dissabled on my cards its annoying me seeing my card running at 850mhz on the core when playing BF4


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I need to get GPU Boost 2.0 dissabled on my cards, its under clocking when benching and gaming. Any way to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> Bios mod.
> 
> Check this thread out.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/send-in-your-gtx-6xx-7xx-bios-for-me-to-unlock-now-supporting-2xx-4xx-5xx-cards
> 
> Not sure if it is completely disabled with a bios mod but you can make the base and boost clock the same.
Click to expand...

he does the same thing i do.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he does the same thing i do.


Sorry bud, wasn't aware of that. I just linked the thread that I was familiar with.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he does the same thing i do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, wasn't aware of that. I just linked the thread that I was familiar with.
Click to expand...

lol no probs i'm managing 6 threads anyway.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol no probs i'm managing 6 threads anyway.


I just broke 7000 points on Firestrike Extreme and 13000 for Firsestrike
I think I'm happy with skydiver for now 33720 and its up on HWBot


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol no probs i'm managing 6 threads anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I just broke 7000 points on Firestrike Extreme and 13000 for Firsestrike
> I think I'm happy with skydiver for now 33720 and its up on HWBot
Click to expand...

awesome. keep me updated.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I just broke 7000 points on Firestrike Extreme and 13000 for Firsestrike
> I think I'm happy with skydiver for now 33720 and its up on HWBot


Does that mean your clocking issue is fixed? if so what did you do to fix it?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Does that mean your clocking issue is fixed? if so what did you do to fix it?


The BIOS was modded for me so that the BOOST and Base clock matched up.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> You might want to look a HWBot Skydiver 2x 770 I took the #1 spot from you. But I can't score any higher in FS due to my CPU overclocking like absolute crap.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2641216_kingcry_3dmark___sky_diver_2x_geforce_gtx_770_32143_marks










who's number one?



http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2165346


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's number one?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2165346


FYI I have no mem OC on my cards they came at factory everything.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's number one?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2165346


But yes your still number one until I get my system under water.


----------



## snoball

I put my Asus 770 back in temporarily, it has 81.9% ASIC. I'm kind of interested in running some strong OC runs through it...

Was able to push to +120(1179/1231 Boost/1280 Achieved) and +350(1928) at the max it seems. 1060 Score (42 FPS) in Unigine Heaven 1080p 8x AA.

Stock BIOS was used with +12 mV (All afterburner allows). Pushing further caused Heaven to immediately close. No driver failure or lock, heaven just closed. ~0~


----------



## AmitPc

What EXACTLY does ASIC quality in GPU-Z mean?
mine is 87.7%.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> What EXACTLY does ASIC quality in GPU-Z mean?
> mine is 87.7%.


Its just give you an idea on how well the card will overclock and how much well it will respond to overclocking with different cooling set ups.

Like for my cards my newest is 89.5% and my old card is 79.1%


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> What EXACTLY does ASIC quality in GPU-Z mean?
> mine is 87.7%.


asic is representing voltage leakage. the higher the numberthe less the leakage. the cards with less leakage wi oc higher on air.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> asic is representing voltage leakage. the higher the numberthe less the leakage. the cards with less leakage wi oc higher on air.


Would a higher ASIC card have voltage leakage issue under water then?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> asic is representing voltage leakage. the higher the numberthe less the leakage. the cards with less leakage wi oc higher on air.
> 
> 
> 
> Would a higher ASIC card have voltage leakage issue under water then?
Click to expand...

no but due too it having less leakage it will meet its efficiency point sooner than a card with a lower asic value which make make higher voltages useless as it meets it limits a lot sooner.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Would a higher ASIC card have voltage leakage issue under water then?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no but due too it having less leakage it will meet its efficiency point sooner than a card with a lower asic value which make make higher voltages useless as it meets it limits a lot sooner.


Im not sure at what point asic matters honestly but mine was in the 88% range or so but still took 1.49v to hit 1515mhz but 1.39v/1463mhz for stable bf3 and bf4 gaming. When it was new 1.212v/1346mhz stable gaming but now maybe 1year later at 1.212 she is only stable at 1280mhz on stock volts lol. 1.200 used to be stable at 1320mhz.

All things considered I wouldnt change a thing, was fun benching at those volts and only lost a few mhz. Honestly even before the high volts, the card on day 1 could bench at 1372mhz at 1.212v on valley but one month later no matter what I tried couldnt do more than 1359mhz at 1.212 so Im not sure how much of the degradation was caused by the volts I put through her.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Would a higher ASIC card have voltage leakage issue under water then?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no but due too it having less leakage it will meet its efficiency point sooner than a card with a lower asic value which make make higher voltages useless as it meets it limits a lot sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure at what point asic matters honestly but mine was in the 88% range or so but still took 1.49v to hit 1515mhz but 1.39v/1463mhz for stable bf3 and bf4 gaming. When it was new 1.212v/1346mhz stable gaming but now maybe 1year later at 1.212 she is only stable at 1280mhz on stock volts lol. 1.200 used to be stable at 1320mhz.
> 
> All things considered I wouldnt change a thing, was fun benching at those volts and only lost a few mhz. Honestly even before the high volts, the card on day 1 could bench at 1372mhz at 1.212v on valley but one month later no matter what I tried couldnt do more than 1359mhz at 1.212 so Im not sure how much of the degradation was caused by the volts I put through her.
Click to expand...

yeah thats the unique thing is higher asic=higher oc with lower volts which is seen by your amazing clocks at 1.212v but the degradation i still don't understand.i'm wondering what a 900 series degradation will look like using the amounts of power we used with the700 series.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah thats the unique thing is higher asic=higher oc with lower volts which is seen by your amazing clocks at 1.212v but the degradation i still don't understand.i'm wondering what a 900 series degradation will look like using the amounts of power we used with the700 series.


Yeah Im curious. Im also curious what kind of degradation others experienced that had theirs since launch or at least several months with stock volts (1.200-1.212v). Im sure my case is the voltage I pushed through it, but it was odd seeing the small loss even when it was within 1month of ownership.

I always run mine on the bleeding edge of stability 24/7 so I notice it when it starts to act funny. I dont know how many others do that.

Crazy how maxwell (lol started typing haswell) clocks so high with so little power draw.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah thats the unique thing is higher asic=higher oc with lower volts which is seen by your amazing clocks at 1.212v but the degradation i still don't understand.i'm wondering what a 900 series degradation will look like using the amounts of power we used with the700 series.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Im curious. Im also curious what kind of degradation others experienced that had theirs since launch or at least several months with stock volts (1.200-1.212v). Im sure my case is the voltage I pushed through it, but it was odd seeing the small loss even when it was within 1month of ownership.
> 
> I always run mine on the bleeding edge of stability 24/7 so I notice it when it starts to act funny. I dont know how many others do that.
> 
> Crazy how maxwell (lol started typing haswell) clocks so high with so little power draw.
Click to expand...

The degradation on those may be a bit more noticeable considering how high they clock. but then maybe not.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Ive got a 94.2 ASIC rating and im stuck at 1.215. Life sux! Ive contacted cyclops, hopefully getting rid of GPU boost will help me break 1200mhz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Ive got a 94.2 ASIC rating and im stuck at 1.215. Life sux! Ive contacted cyclops, hopefully getting rid of GPU boost will help me break 1200mhz.


gpu boost has no effect on on ocx'ing your gpu other than running your max at a max oc. that hi asic value means that your card prefers lower voltage. I can disable boost but let cyclops get it for you.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> gpu boost has no effect on on ocx'ing your gpu other than running your max at a max oc. that hi asic value means that your card prefers lower voltage. I can disable boost but let cyclops get it for you.


So if my card boosts to 1306 as my max, does that mean that could be my maximum core OC?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Ive got a 94.2 ASIC rating and im stuck at 1.215. Life sux! Ive contacted cyclops, hopefully getting rid of GPU boost will help me break 1200mhz.


gpu boost has no effect pn totaloc other than tto
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> gpu boost has no effect on on ocx'ing your gpu other than running your max at a max oc. that hi asic value means that your card prefers lower voltage. I can disable boost but let cyclops get it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> So if my card boosts to 1306 as my max, does that mean that could be my maximum core OC?
Click to expand...

no what it means is that its near your max for that voltage. you will need to add more voltage to find out.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no what it means is that its near your max for that voltage. you will need to add more voltage to find out.


Well 1.212 is my max and the card is locked so that's probably the highest ill ever go. Its got the NCP406 chip but unfortunately doesnt respond to the LLC checks on the unlock tools.

EDIT: djthrottleboi, could you disable gpu boost for me? Cylops said he couldnt.

Bios:

Gainward770GSGK104.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no what it means is that its near your max for that voltage. you will need to add more voltage to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Well 1.212 is my max and the card is locked so that's probably the highest ill ever go. Its got the NCP406 chip but unfortunately doesnt respond to the LLC checks on the unlock tools.
> 
> EDIT: djthrottleboi, could you disable gpu boost for me? Cylops said he couldnt.
> 
> Bios:
> 
> Gainward770GSGK104.zip 125k .zip file
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as disabling boost for these cards as boost is built into the card however there are 2 methods one can do to make boost not so dominant.In newmod.rom boost is disabled but this method may make the card unstable and this leads to method 2 setting all the clocks to the similar value as then the highest priority clock should take precedence and this is newmod.rom.

Gainward770GSGK104.zip 377k .zip file
try them out and see if one helps. also there are many mods for that controller that can get you more volts. look around and i recommend watercooling but have also given you the power to be able to handle higher voltages.


----------



## CL3P20

*you can also edit the Boost table.. which will lower/raise the mhz added by 'boost'. I lowered my boost table, so that GPU boost is only ~25mhz over set clock.. instead of ~80+mhz that it was before.

This allows me to game/bench at higher clocks that previously, as the core was boosting to frequencies which were not stable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *you can also edit the Boost table.. which will lower/raise the mhz added by 'boost'. I lowered my boost table, so that GPU boost is only ~25mhz over set clock.. instead of ~80+mhz that it was before.
> 
> This allows me to game/bench at higher clocks that previously, as the core was boosting to frequencies which were not stable.


that is not a good way to do it as it affects way more than boost. it affects set voltages needed for clocks but the worst i have found is oc'ing beyond the end of the boost table can affect stability for most who don't know what they are doing. for those of us who know what we are doing and will be running higher voltages it is fine snd you have to remember to oc in increments of 13MHz.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *you can also edit the Boost table.. which will lower/raise the mhz added by 'boost'. I lowered my boost table, so that GPU boost is only ~25mhz over set clock.. instead of ~80+mhz that it was before.
> 
> This allows me to game/bench at higher clocks that previously, as the core was boosting to frequencies which were not stable.
> 
> 
> 
> that is not a good way to do it as it affects way more than boost. it affects set voltages needed for clocks but the worst i have found is oc'ing beyond the end of the boost table can affect stability for most who don't know what they are doing. for those of us who know what we are doing and will be running higher voltages it is fine snd you have to remember to oc in increments of 13MHz.
Click to expand...

 I hard mod'd with manual voltage control..BIOS keeps constant voltage through all P-states *my setup works fine for daily use but is more geared for stability when benching at clocks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *you can also edit the Boost table.. which will lower/raise the mhz added by 'boost'. I lowered my boost table, so that GPU boost is only ~25mhz over set clock.. instead of ~80+mhz that it was before.
> 
> This allows me to game/bench at higher clocks that previously, as the core was boosting to frequencies which were not stable.
> 
> 
> 
> that is not a good way to do it as it affects way more than boost. it affects set voltages needed for clocks but the worst i have found is oc'ing beyond the end of the boost table can affect stability for most who don't know what they are doing. for those of us who know what we are doing and will be running higher voltages it is fine snd you have to remember to oc in increments of 13MHz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hard mod'd with manual voltage control..BIOS keeps constant voltage through all P-states *my setup works fine for daily use but is more geared for stability when benching at clocks.
Click to expand...

and that is why i said that its for those of us who know what we are doing as we are exception to the rule. i set all my clocks to the same value and pushed my boost table to 1524MHz and can run 1320MHz with the bios mod i made and 1488MHz with 1.3v set in evga precision and boost is disabled from that as 1320 is set in bios and the 1488 is in precision.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and that is why i said that its for those of us who know what we are doing as we are exception to the rule. i set all my clocks to the same value and pushed my boost table to 1524MHz and can run 1320MHz with the bios mod i made and 1488MHz with 1.3v set in evga precision and boost is disabled from that as 1320 is set in bios and the 1488 is in precision.


My cards boost tables were changed so that it has no boost after Cyclops said he couldn't. What ever magic he worked it did wonders for my cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and that is why i said that its for those of us who know what we are doing as we are exception to the rule. i set all my clocks to the same value and pushed my boost table to 1524MHz and can run 1320MHz with the bios mod i made and 1488MHz with 1.3v set in evga precision and boost is disabled from that as 1320 is set in bios and the 1488 is in precision.
> 
> 
> 
> My cards boost tables were changed so that it has no boost after Cyclops said he couldn't. What ever magic he worked it did wonders for my cards.
Click to expand...

let me see the bios.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me see the bios.


 GTX770SecondStockBios-Mod.zip 166k .zip file


I'm not to sure what he did I thought he changed the boost tables but it looks like he synced the base a boost clock to be the same.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me see the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> GTX770SecondStockBios-Mod.zip 166k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'm not to sure what he did I thought he changed the boost tables but it looks like he synced the base a boost clock to be the same.
Click to expand...

he dropped the max table clock however if you found your ma this should hav been set the other way. as its harder achieve set clocks when a card doesn't think it meets the requirements.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he dropped the max table clock however if you found your ma this should hav been set the other way. as its harder achieve set clocks when a card doesn't think it meets the requirements.


That's great to know for when I start tinkering with a GTX 650ti boost in about a week.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he dropped the max table clock however if you found your ma this should hav been set the other way. as its harder achieve set clocks when a card doesn't think it meets the requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great to know for when I start tinkering with a GTX 650ti boost in about a week.
Click to expand...

don't bother. had one of those and there is very little one can do with it. great miner that card though for its size.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> don't bother. had one of those and there is very little one can do with it. great miner that card though for its size.


I have one in a back up system that my uses as her work PC and my little brother uses to game on, and I'm getting a EVGA Blower Style 650ti boost for free so I said eh why not.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

I rather like my 650ti







it overclocks like nuts for a cheap card. was under $140 when i bough brand new and got the core from stock 993 to 1215 without any extra volts and pushed the memory from 2700 to 3600, that's nuts.
All it's doing is running a 720P projector and it does it very easily.


----------



## KingCry

My Asus GTX 650ti Boost in my back up system hit 1301 with a small voltage bump and I was shocked as **** when it did it.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> My Asus GTX 650ti Boost in my back up system hit 1301 with a small voltage bump and I was shocked as **** when it did it.


They were and still are awesome little cards, most would argue that it is not enough but it all depends on your needs.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> My Asus GTX 650ti Boost in my back up system hit 1301 with a small voltage bump and I was shocked as **** when it did it.


yeah you are talking about the boost and thats a different beast and thats a good card but the 650ti is the card i'm referring too. it can hit 1300's however bios modding only made things worse.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> They were and still are awesome little cards, most would argue that it is not enough but it all depends on your needs.


Oh most deffently, I mean I had a GTX 9800 for a long as time in my old rig and I threw the 650ti boost in it and it was a crazy good upgrade for the price, I just wish I could have gotten a second card for SLI I was so happy with it at the time until BF4 came out.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah you are talking about the boost and thats a different beast and thats a good card but the 650ti is the card i'm referring too. it can hit 1300's however bios modding only made things worse.


As long as you're cruising this thread anyway let me ask you a quick question. I have 2 gigabyte 770 windforce cards. would it be feasible to mod the bios to allow for more than 1212mv while still on air?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah you are talking about the boost and thats a different beast and thats a good card but the 650ti is the card i'm referring too. it can hit 1300's however bios modding only made things worse.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you're cruising this thread anyway let me ask you a quick question. I have 2 gigabyte 770 windforce cards. would it be feasible to mod the bios to allow for more than 1212mv while still on air?
Click to expand...

yes however the biosmod only allows 1.212v and then you will have to do other mods like the rbby voltmod zawarudo voltmod or the skyn3t voltmod for ncp4206 which is basically the same as gigabyte 4208 controller and even works for that controller. tempwise running 2 of those on air above 1.212v isn't a good idea.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes however the biosmod only allows 1.212v and then you will have to do other mods like the rbby voltmod zawarudo voltmod or the skyn3t voltmod for ncp4206 which is basically the same as gigabyte 4208 controller and even works for that controller. tempwise running 2 of those on air above 1.212v isn't a good idea.


But I could at least mod the volts to stay at 1212mv tho and be completely safe? possibly even make the core stay at 1200 ish stock. I can squeeze 1280 right now but i have a feeling boost is getting in the way.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes however the biosmod only allows 1.212v and then you will have to do other mods like the rbby voltmod zawarudo voltmod or the skyn3t voltmod for ncp4206 which is basically the same as gigabyte 4208 controller and even works for that controller. tempwise running 2 of those on air above 1.212v isn't a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> But I could at least mod the volts to stay at 1212mv tho and be completely safe? possibly even make the core stay at 1200 ish stock. I can squeeze 1280 right now but i have a feeling boost is getting in the way.
Click to expand...

yes i can do the 1.212v mod with full power. besides if it gets too hot just lower the voltage or create custom fan profiles


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes i can do the 1.212v mod with full power. besides if it gets too hot just lower the voltage or create custom fan profiles


already got a custom profile in place. Just need to look at the other thread on how to send my bios to you. Won't be something that happens immediately but hopefully in the next couple days. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes i can do the 1.212v mod with full power. besides if it gets too hot just lower the voltage or create custom fan profiles
> 
> 
> 
> already got a custom profile in place. Just need to look at the other thread on how to send my bios to you. Won't be something that happens immediately but hopefully in the next couple days. Thanks for the offer.
Click to expand...

use gpu-z to extract the bios and zip em and use the paperclip to attach in the editor. I am here around the clock so it will be fast.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Well I would think going from 1.212V to say 1.225V or 1.250V wouldn't do much on temps, considering mine never hits 60C at full load (1.212V and 1280Mhz) And I would like at least a 1306Mhz OC.

How would I know if I have a V chip that supports overvoltage? I have a EVGA GTX 770 4GB FTW ACX


----------



## XanderTheGoober

GigabyteGTX770OC2GBWindforce.zip 125k .zip file


heres the bios. now you guys would highly recommend i only have 1 card installed at a time for flashing bios yes?

Please set volts to 1212mv
base and boost clock to 1202
can leave memory clock alone
Thanks!

edit: weird i just noticed one 770 has samsung memory and one has elpida. would this need different bios then?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> GigabyteGTX770OC2GBWindforce.zip 125k .zip file
> 
> 
> heres the bios. now you guys would highly recommend i only have 1 card installed at a time for flashing bios yes?
> 
> Please set volts to 1212mv
> base and boost clock to 1202
> can leave memory clock alone
> Thanks!
> 
> edit: weird i just noticed one 770 has samsung memory and one has elpida. would this need different bios then?


I don't think so my cards have Hynix and Samsung memory and I've had no issues.


----------



## CL3P20

Samsung and Hynix is not the same as Elpida ... Elpida runs tighter timings which will not allow for the same speeds as the Samsung and Hynix are capable of


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> GigabyteGTX770OC2GBWindforce.zip 125k .zip file
> 
> 
> heres the bios. now you guys would highly recommend i only have 1 card installed at a time for flashing bios yes?
> 
> Please set volts to 1212mv
> base and boost clock to 1202
> can leave memory clock alone
> Thanks!
> 
> edit: weird i just noticed one 770 has samsung memory and one has elpida. would this need different bios then?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Samsung and Hynix is not the same as Elpida ... Elpida runs tighter timings which will not allow for the same speeds as the Samsung and Hynix are capable of


I would recommend doing the BIOS flash on each card Alone then, both with their Own BIOS type.


----------



## KingCry

I guess its a good thing I kept the BIOS for both of my cards on 2 different Flash Drives so I don't mix them up.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> GigabyteGTX770OC2GBWindforce.zip 125k .zip file
> 
> 
> heres the bios. now you guys would highly recommend i only have 1 card installed at a time for flashing bios yes?
> 
> Please set volts to 1212mv
> base and boost clock to 1202
> can leave memory clock alone
> Thanks!
> 
> edit: weird i just noticed one 770 has samsung memory and one has elpida. would this need different bios then?


You will need the other bios for the other card as its not good to mix memory settings especially in gigabyte cards. You can however flash both cards together and even in sli as i have done it many times. Tag(rename) the bios as 770modsamsung.rom or whatever you want or goo by the slots the cards are in like card 0 being the primary card in the slot closest to the cpu so newmod0.rom and newmod1.rom with the card 1 being the card in the second slot.

now we open the folder with nvflash and the bios files in it and hold shift and right click in a blank space in the folder and select open command prompt here.

Now type

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

select card 0

Code:



Code:


nvflash newmod0.rom

now we repeat with card 1

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

select card 1

Code:



Code:


nvflash newmod1.rom

and reboot

forgot to upload lol

GigabyteGTX770OC2GBWindforce.zip 251k .zip file


----------



## MuGGi

Hello all.

I am not sure if this is the right spot to ask for help so i am sorry if not...

is there anyone that has the default bios for

ASUS GeForce® GTX 770 DirectCU II 4gb

( ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-4GD5 )

please help.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGi*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I am not sure if this is the right spot to ask for help so i am sorry if not...
> 
> is there anyone that has the default bios for
> 
> ASUS GeForce® GTX 770 DirectCU II
> 
> ( ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-4GD5 )
> 
> please help.


Check on Techpowerup the have a GPU BIOS data base


----------



## MuGGi

i looked but thy only have the 2gb one and mine is 4gb ;/


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGi*
> 
> i looked but thy only have the 2gb one and mine is 4gb ;/


Did you not save your old BIOS?


----------



## MuGGi

No he did not...


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGi*
> 
> No he did not...


Well he might be screwed unless someone else has a Stock 4GB 770 Asus bios.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Well he might be screwed unless someone else has a Stock 4GB 770 Asus bios.


All i can say is either make a thread or ask around


----------



## MuGGi

I made one.. just hope i did it in the right spot


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuGGi*
> 
> I made one.. just hope i did it in the right spot


does he have a moddded original bios if not what is the sn #


----------



## rubenmartin

guys which driver is best for 770's?

imo 337.88 is good enough to give the most stable frames. but i'll try to RYSE today.

your advice?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubenmartin*
> 
> guys which driver is best for 770's?
> 
> imo 337.88 is good enough to give the most stable frames. but i'll try to RYSE today.
> 
> your advice?


335 is the most stable.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 335 is the most stable.


335 is the magical driver right?


----------



## marcgarcia322

335.23 is the magic number, even catzilla likes that driver and doesnt confict with ab


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 335 is the most stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 335 is the magical driver right?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> 335.23 is the magic number, even catzilla likes that driver and doesnt confict with ab


that driver came before whatever nvidia did to get that boost out of the gpu for better performance with 337 so it should be stable.


----------



## KingCry

So I just ran the Firestrike Ultra Benchmark that was launched today, I will say those of you that have 4GB GTX 770's your lucky because my 2GB 770's only scored 700 points.


----------



## Youown

I can't fathom why anyone in this day and age would have bought any card with less than 3GB of memory.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youown*
> 
> I can't fathom why anyone in this day and age would have bought any card with less than 3GB of memory.


I got 2 x 2GB 770's because they were reference models a few months back.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I got 2 x 2GB 770's because they were reference models a few months back.


i also have 2gb 770 cards but have not noticed any drawbacks yet running 5760x1080 res. of course this could also be due to running older games, I am not much of a first person shooter aside from far cry 3 and borderlands games.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> i also have 2gb 770 cards but have not noticed any drawbacks yet running 5760x1080 res. of course this could also be due to running older games, I am not much of a first person shooter aside from far cry 3 and borderlands games.


The only draw backs I see with the 2GB frame buffer is playing the new games at a res higher then 1440p


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> The only draw backs I see with the 2GB frame buffer is playing the new games at a res higher then 1440p


I may run into an issue if i played some more demanding titles however the only title i have coming out soon is the third borderlands game. other than that my game play is dirt 3 & 2, far cry 3 & blood dragon, borderlands 1, 2, & prequel. those are my main titles. my 770s oc to 1280 core and 3900mem shred through anything i throw at it so far. only thing they have had done is the stock voltage was changed to 1212mv so i wouldn't have to keep manually going into evga precision to change it.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that driver came before whatever nvidia did to get that boost out of the gpu for better performance with 337 so it should be stable.


maybe depending on which benchmark your using

my experience with the 337 driver was ok at first but then i realized that all my scores were alot lower and catzilla was conflicting with ab with osd on

my backup was made with 335.23 so every time nvidia would update the driver my computer would conflict with some of the benchmarking utilities

like oc scanner , catzilla etc. then you you recommended 335.23 and it worked like a charm that was when i realized where the problem was

so now i turn off nvidia updating and everything works perfect .

nvidia made a change to the drivers after 335.23 and these changes affect stabilty my guess is that nvidia was in preparation to launch the new maxwell line


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I may run into an issue if i played some more demanding titles however the only title i have coming out soon is the third borderlands game. other than that my game play is dirt 3 & 2, far cry 3 & blood dragon, borderlands 1, 2, & prequel. those are my main titles. my 770s oc to 1280 core and 3900mem shred through anything i throw at it so far. only thing they have had done is the stock voltage was changed to 1212mv so i wouldn't have to keep manually going into evga precision to change it.


I've got my eyes set on GTA V and The Pre Sequal, But will only upgrade my videocards if GTA V needs more then 2GB of Vram for the "Recommended specs"


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I've got my eyes set on GTA V and The Pre Sequal, But will only upgrade my videocards if GTA V needs more then 2GB of Vram for the "Recommended specs"


Really hope they fix the menu issue in 5760 x 1080 with the pre sequel. But anyways that's off topic so i will end it here


----------



## FedericoUY

Is the EVGA 770 with titan cooler a good clocker in general? How about temps? I'm considering buying one...


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Is the EVGA 770 with titan cooler a good clocker in general? How about temps? I'm considering buying one...


I'd only buy it if you like that particular cooler.


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> I'd only buy it if you like that particular cooler.


Is that card not a good clocker? Any one to recommend?


----------



## MrFarva

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3v3md/

MSI Gaming N770 TF OC 2GB "The Red One"

1305 Core 3954 Mem


----------



## Yey09

Anyone encounter oc setting goes back to default? I've tried different software (afterburner, GPU tweak and nvidia inspector) but the setting don't stay and resets back.

Been using GPU tweak ever since until just a few days ago it resets to default and I can no longer increased the settings.


----------



## FedericoUY

What about the EVGA 770 02G-P4-2774-KR... Is generally a good clocker? Temps?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFarva*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3v3md/
> 
> MSI Gaming N770 TF OC 2GB "The Red One"
> 
> 1305 Core 3954 Mem


Would you believe me if i told you i had one of by gigabyte 770s at 1333core and 3980 memory? 1333 i was surprised to see but i doubt it was stable for the long run.


----------



## Vario

I've gotten my PNY XLR8 GTX 770 2GB to 1306 with the stock cooler, before I installed the MK13 on it, but I haven't overclocked it since. That was with the stock voltage.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Would you believe me if i told you i had one of by gigabyte 770s at 1333core and 3980 memory? 1333 i was surprised to see but i doubt it was stable for the long run.


I've got both my 770's on air with stock voltage to 1300mhz even anything further it needed more voltage.


----------



## Dragonheart91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> [*] Voltage is set to *1*.212v unlocked


By unlocked does it mean that I can go farther than 1.212? Because 1.212v is accessible in afterburner without any unlocks.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart91*
> 
> By unlocked does it mean that I can go farther than 1.212? Because 1.212v is accessible in afterburner without any unlocks.


No its locked as far as I know to 1.212 V I use Precision X which allows up to 1.3V


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart91*
> 
> By unlocked does it mean that I can go farther than 1.212? Because 1.212v is accessible in afterburner without any unlocks.
> 
> 
> 
> No its locked as far as I know to 1.212 V I use Precision X which allows up to 1.3V
Click to expand...

How? I DL 16 and it still says +12 which does nothing.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> How? I DL 16 and it still says +12 which does nothing.


I'm not to sure I've got straight up reference cards from Nvidia and it lets me do up to 1.3V total for my cards.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I'm not to sure I've got straight up reference cards from Nvidia and it lets me do up to 1.3V total for my cards.


I know i can't go past 1212mv with my gigabyte cards though i wouldn't want to on air.


----------



## KingCry

I don't know how or why but it lets me do 1.3V for my cards.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how or why but it lets me do 1.3V for my cards.


What Version of precision and what exact cards do you have? just trying to compare some info


----------



## PimpSkyline

I have the latest version of Pre X 16 and EVGA GTX 770 4GB FTW


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> What Version of precision and what exact cards do you have? just trying to compare some info


latest version 5.2.3


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> What Version of precision and what exact cards do you have? just trying to compare some info
> 
> 
> 
> latest version 5.2.3
Click to expand...

How is Ref doing 1.3 but not FTW aftermarket? lol


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> How is Ref doing 1.3 but not FTW aftermarket? lol


Honestly no idea but these are some of the best cards I have ever owned for overclocking, They have been able to oc to 1390 stable on air with stock BIOS.


----------



## Vario

It seems like reference cards always do better.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> It seems like reference cards always do better.


Not always a know a few people that have reference cards that can't do more then the boost clock that the card has otherwise its unstable no matter what they try to do.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Kinda makes me sad, I wanted at least 1300+ core clock.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Kinda makes me sad, I wanted at least 1300+ core clock.


Don't be sad about it one thing you have a benefit of is lower temps and less noise from your card. I mean yeah my cards have been able to hit 1409mhz core clock stable (untill I updated the driver) but it was just more noise then I really wanted.


----------



## FedericoUY

I got a 770 classified, just waiting for arrival... Are this cards -average- reaching 1300 core on stock volts?


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> I got a 770 classified, just waiting for arrival... Are this cards -average- reaching 1300 core on stock volts?


I think 1300 core is average to upper end of average for a 770. Nothing really golden though, 1450 stock volts might be golden.


----------



## FedericoUY

Good, and thanks for the answer, coming from 480´s on sli I guess I´ll see some difference. I hope it does 1350 or 1400 on stock volts then.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Good, and thanks for the answer, coming from 480´s on sli I guess I´ll see some difference. I hope it does 1350 or 1400 on stock volts then.


1300 is a good goal in itself i think







plus i think you see more noticeable performance gains from memory overclocking. not going to see much if any going from 1300-1380 or so.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> I think 1300 core is average to upper end of average for a 770. Nothing really golden though, 1450 stock volts might be golden.


I always took the 770's doing around 1300mhz average and around 1400mhz golden.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I always took the 770's doing around 1300mhz average and around 1400mhz golden.


mine can do 1306 at 1212mv for stress testing but some of my games are finicky, particularly borderlands 2 and the pre sequel. 3900memory runs all day on all my games, but every now and then borderlands just locks up my display driver.


----------



## KingCry

So yeah I just got this when overclocking memory and core on stock voltage. This is officially the highest Valley Extreme HD benchmark score I have gotten to date.


----------



## FedericoUY

What's the average vid on this chip? You are talking about those clocks on stock volts or overvolted?


----------



## Vario

There are plenty that don't do much over 1250 so 1300 atleast means you have an acceptable quality card. Looking at the 680s though, these 770s clock pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> What's the average vid on this chip? You are talking about those clocks on stock volts or overvolted?


1.2?


----------



## FedericoUY

1.2? Kinda high for a new chip right? I remember my 480's at those vids, and allowing overclock to 800 on 1.0v... Those were nice!"


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> What's the average vid on this chip? You are talking about those clocks on stock volts or overvolted?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> 1.2? Kinda high for a new chip right? I remember my 480's at those vids, and allowing overclock to 800 on 1.0v... Those were nice!"


1.2V is stock for these cards so it seems high at first but its normal for them.


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> 1.2V is stock for these cards so it seems high at first but its normal for them.


Yup these are just 680s binned for more speed and more volts







.


----------



## KingCry

I'm happy to report my 770's just scored this at 1334mhz core and 1833mhz memory.


----------



## federico9292

ehm... successfully flashed the bios for my MSI 770 2GB OC Gaming :

power limit 150%








base clock 1150








boost clock 1150 (disabled boost)








max voltage : 1.212V









why it's not unlocked...?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *federico9292*
> 
> ehm... successfully flashed the bios for my MSI 770 2GB OC Gaming :
> 
> power limit 150%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> base clock 1150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boost clock 1150 (disabled boost)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max voltage : 1.212V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why it's not unlocked...?


That is the unlocked voltage.


----------



## federico9292

well that isn't true at all. that voltage can be obtained from whatever you like gpu overclocking software.

ex: evga precision, msi afterburner both allow the +12mV overvolt...


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *federico9292*
> 
> well that isn't true at all. that voltage can be obtained from whatever you like gpu overclocking software.
> 
> ex: evga precision, msi afterburner both allow the +12mV overvolt...


the stock voltage max is 1.2V, with the BIOS you flashed its locked to 1.212V


----------



## djthrottleboi

There's no need for me in this thread anymore so i will now leave you 770 gamers in the hand of Cyclops. Have fun guys and dont blow anything up.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> There's no need for me in this thread anymore so i will now leave you 770 gamers in the hand of Cyclops. Have fun guys and dont blow anything up.


you in the right thread?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> There's no need for me in this thread anymore so i will now leave you 770 gamers in the hand of Cyclops. Have fun guys and dont blow anything up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you in the right thread?
Click to expand...

considering i watched this thread for quite sometime modding bios here i'd say yes but lately I don't mod bios here anymore so yeah have fun







got other threads i'm working on.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> considering i watched this thread for quite sometime modding bios here i'd say yes but lately I don't mod bios here anymore so yeah have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got other threads i'm working on.


Ah that's what you were referring to.
thanks for all your input.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> considering i watched this thread for quite sometime modding bios here i'd say yes but lately I don't mod bios here anymore so yeah have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got other threads i'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah that's what you were referring to.
> thanks for all your input.
Click to expand...

no problem you guys rock.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Kinda makes me sad, I wanted at least 1300+ core clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be sad about it one thing you have a benefit of is lower temps and less noise from your card. I mean yeah my cards have been able to hit 1409mhz core clock stable (untill I updated the driver) but it was just more noise then I really wanted.
Click to expand...

I can't hear my 770 at 100% fan and it only hits 58C anyways. IDK why Nvidia put a 95C limit on these... it's never gonna hit it.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I can't hear my 770 at 100% fan and it only hits 58C anyways. IDK why Nvidia put a 95C limit on these... it's never gonna hit it.


My 770's will hit the 95C Thermal Limit if I leave them with stock fan speeds.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

I have already seen my top card hit 86C with my custom fan profile


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I can't hear my 770 at 100% fan and it only hits 58C anyways. IDK why Nvidia put a 95C limit on these... it's never gonna hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 770's will hit the 95C Thermal Limit if I leave them with stock fan speeds.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I have already seen my top card hit 86C with my custom fan profile


My card tops out about 82-86C with Stock fan profile. Or 58-60C with my profile.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I can't hear my 770 at 100% fan and it only hits 58C anyways. IDK why Nvidia put a 95C limit on these... it's never gonna hit it.


some cards are finicky they run ice cold on some benchmarks and on other benchmarks they they run hot especially in sli both of my cards run ice cold alone but when i pair them if the program doesn't like sli the main card will run hot or overheat even on low clocks sometimes even stock settings so the 95c is sometimes needed for some in sli to have a little headroom


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I can't hear my 770 at 100% fan and it only hits 58C anyways. IDK why Nvidia put a 95C limit on these... it's never gonna hit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some cards are finicky they run ice cold on some benchmarks and on other benchmarks they they run hot especially in sli both of my cards run ice cold alone but when i pair them if the program doesn't like sli the main card will run hot or overheat even on low clocks sometimes even stock settings so the 95c is sometimes needed for some in sli to have a little headroom
Click to expand...

True, True. Just the 290X for example with a 95C limit actually usually hits it, and the 770 doesn't seem as hot...Usually.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> True, True. Just the 290X for example with a 95C limit actually usually hits it, and the 770 doesn't seem as hot...Usually.


yeah my 770 lightning is finicky but my 770 gaming oc edition is not as finicky except in sli


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Honestly no idea but these are some of the best cards I have ever owned for overclocking, They have been able to oc to 1390 stable on air with stock BIOS.


What tuner do you use?

I still havnt overclocked my 770s, but they are both reference, one EVGA and one basic NVIDIA like yours, and they came stock at 1110mhz and 1046, respectively.

With my EKFC blocks ive never hit 50c, even with my CPU at 100% overclock( i usually just use stock speeds when gaming) and hours of C3 and whatever else I could throw at them.

I was suprised when I benchmarked my single 780ti with the stock cooler in Heaven, it ended up scoring considerably lower than I expected against my 770 SLIs, despite having barely lower shaders and more vram (however I was only at 1366x768), so I figured the core clocks must have played a role.

Id love to see the difference in the same test if I had the 770s running at 1400+


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> What tuner do you use?
> 
> I still havnt overclocked my 770s, but they are both reference, one EVGA and one basic NVIDIA like yours, and they came stock at 1110mhz and 1046, respectively.
> 
> With my EKFC blocks ive never hit 50c, even with my CPU at 100% overclock( i usually just use stock speeds when gaming) and hours of C3 and whatever else I could throw at them.
> 
> I was suprised when I benchmarked my single 780ti with the stock cooler in Heaven, it ended up scoring considerably lower than I expected against my 770 SLIs, despite having barely lower shaders and more vram (however I was only at 1366x768), so I figured the core clocks must have played a role.
> 
> Id love to see the difference in the same test if I had the 770s running at 1400+


I use EVGA Precision X, but both of my cards run custom BIOS's at 1.3volts and thats the most I will do for them on air. I need to get some waterblocks and a new case to push them over the 1400mhz mark.


----------



## Yey09

My 770 is stable at 1293mhz (+150) with overclock 1212v and memory clock at 3800mhz (+300).


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> My 770 is stable at 1293mhz (+150) with overclock 1212v and memory clock at 3800mhz (+300).


Nice OC!.............Now throw a G10 and a cheap Corsair H90 AIO on it, drop the temp to under 60C under load and boost to nearly 1400mhz still at 1212v. At least that was my results.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> My 770 is stable at 1293mhz (+150) with overclock 1212v and memory clock at 3800mhz (+300).


did you have to have fan speed at almost %100??


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Nice OC!.............Now throw a G10 and a cheap Corsair H90 AIO on it, drop the temp to under 60C under load and boost to nearly 1400mhz still at 1212v. At least that was my results.


EK Waterblock will be installed this weekend, I hope I can rev it up a little more when it's done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> did you have to have fan speed at almost %100??


It's on auto with revised slope, modified the graph to 100% when it hits 60c, so yeah it always on 100% because I'm folding 24/7.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> EK Waterblock will be installed this weekend, I hope I can rev it up a little more when it's done.


Even better!

I cant bring myself to spend anymore on the 770s things being as they are. Im going to pick up a pair of 970s next month and see where I end up.


----------



## Youown

Posting on page 770 of the 770 owner's club.


----------



## awdrifter

I was looking to buy a used GTX780 but due to many upcoming games requiring 4GB of ram, I'm thinking about buying a higher clocked used GTX770 with 4GB of ram. Has anyone ran Shadows of Mordor with Ultra texture. If so, please share the results. I'm just wondering if this card can handle the few upcoming games. Thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I was looking to buy a used GTX780 but due to many upcoming games requiring 4GB of ram, I'm thinking about buying a higher clocked used GTX770 with 4GB of ram. Has anyone ran Shadows of Mordor with Ultra texture. If so, please share the results. I'm just wondering if this card can handle the few upcoming games. Thanks.


Thats backwards. Grab the 780 as the 384bit bus makes it stronger and i'm willing to bet that monitor of yours is 1080p and those don't need 2GB half the time. Most games allocate 3GB or whatever the see available and never see it. If you are really that about memory there is the 780 6GB which is more ram as well as the 384bit bus for faster memory bandwidth. also my 780ti kingpin runs shadows of mordor with ultra which is barely a noticeable difference but it runs flawless with 3GB of ram.


----------



## KingCry

I'm maxxing out my 2GB of VRAM playing alot of my games, so the 2GB of VRAM has started to become an issue for me. But I'm suffering through it to get to February for the new AMD cards.


----------



## KingCry

So should I stay on the current driver or go back to the golden driver(335 or 337) for my 770's?

I only ask because I'm starting to see a few issues with games now with driver response time outs.


----------



## KingCry

So I've noticed that just about everything to do with changing anything with the Nvidia Control Panel or Geforce Experince causes the driver to crash no matter the driver :/


----------



## Youown

Oh ****, I've run into some BIG trouble. For some reason my 770 is now - regardless of game - running at 80 celsius and shooting up to 100% GPU usage on anything I have open. World of Warcraft, PayDay 2, anything. It immediately goes to 100% usage and caps at 80 celsius unless I limit the power usage. This is without any overclock, when I had it overclocked there weren't any problems whatsoever.

This is using the EVGA superclocked 770 (4GB) card with the stock cooler. I went ahead and purchased some compressed air at my local Wal-Mart and cleaned the heatsink thoroughly. This didn't help at all. My 770 has -never- done anything like this, typically I only reached 80 celsius while running a Unigine benchmark, not gaming. What could be going on? Both fans are functioning properly.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> So should I stay on the current driver or go back to the golden driver(335 or 337) for my 770's?
> 
> I only ask because I'm starting to see a few issues with games now with driver response time outs.


335 and Games try to allocate more than 2GB but aren't really using that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youown*
> 
> Oh ****, I've run into some BIG trouble. For some reason my 770 is now - regardless of game - running at 80 celsius and shooting up to 100% GPU usage on anything I have open. World of Warcraft, PayDay 2, anything. It immediately goes to 100% usage and caps at 80 celsius unless I limit the power usage. This is without any overclock, when I had it overclocked there weren't any problems whatsoever.
> 
> This is using the EVGA superclocked 770 (4GB) card with the stock cooler. I went ahead and purchased some compressed air at my local Wal-Mart and cleaned the heatsink thoroughly. This didn't help at all. My 770 has -never- done anything like this, typically I only reached 80 celsius while running a Unigine benchmark, not gaming. What could be going on? Both fans are functioning properly.


Check the case airflow and also ambient temps.


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youown*
> 
> Oh ****, I've run into some BIG trouble. For some reason my 770 is now - regardless of game - running at 80 celsius and shooting up to 100% GPU usage on anything I have open. World of Warcraft, PayDay 2, anything. It immediately goes to 100% usage and caps at 80 celsius unless I limit the power usage. This is without any overclock, when I had it overclocked there weren't any problems whatsoever.
> 
> This is using the EVGA superclocked 770 (4GB) card with the stock cooler. I went ahead and purchased some compressed air at my local Wal-Mart and cleaned the heatsink thoroughly. This didn't help at all. My 770 has -never- done anything like this, typically I only reached 80 celsius while running a Unigine benchmark, not gaming. What could be going on? Both fans are functioning properly.


has it ever overheated above 90c if so the heatsync might have hot spots, where the thermal compound might not be working correctly. and also has the pc been reset lately if so there could be a driver issue

and is it the stock bios


----------



## Youown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcgarcia322*
> 
> has it ever overheated above 90c if so the heatsync might have hot spots, where the thermal compound might not be working correctly. and also has the pc been reset lately if so there could be a driver issue
> 
> and is it the stock bios


It's never overheated, merely crashed due to an unstable overclock while benchmarking. I haven't reset my PC in a while, only turned it off for the day and turned it on when I got home. I'm using the stock BIOS, yes.


----------



## feznz

Nice Panel I guess no matter how you eventually end up Plumbing it will so much quieter and cooler
are you use twin MCP655
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I was looking to buy a used GTX780 but due to many upcoming games requiring 4GB of ram, I'm thinking about buying a higher clocked used GTX770 with 4GB of ram. Has anyone ran Shadows of Mordor with Ultra texture. If so, please share the results. I'm just wondering if this card can handle the few upcoming games. Thanks.


My friend said his system 680 SLI was averaging 24FPS so I would be looking at a lot more ponies than a sing 780 or 770 if you want ultra @ 1080p


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Nice Panel I guess no matter how you eventually end up Plumbing it will so much quieter and cooler
> are you use twin MCP655
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I was looking to buy a used GTX780 but due to many upcoming games requiring 4GB of ram, I'm thinking about buying a higher clocked used GTX770 with 4GB of ram. Has anyone ran Shadows of Mordor with Ultra texture. If so, please share the results. I'm just wondering if this card can handle the few upcoming games. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend said his system 680 SLI was averaging 24FPS so I would be looking at a lot more ponies than a sing 780 or 770 if you want ultra @ 1080p
Click to expand...

in shadows with everything maxxed out a 780 6GB is the key unless you want to fork out for titans http://www.pcgamer.com/spot-the-difference-shadow-of-mordor-ultra-hd-textures-barely-change-a-thing/ and a 780 3GB is enough for everything maxxed out with textures on ultra. http://www.kitguru.net/gaming/matthew-wilson/shadow-of-mordor-pc-testing-1080p-1440p-4k/ regrdless the 780 is a way better choice when affordable than a 770 who's gpu isn't strong enough sli or not.


----------



## KingCry

So when I had 335 installed enbaling SLI caused a Driver crash loop.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> So when I had 335 installed enbaling SLI caused a Driver crash loop.


was a clean install using the custom install's clean install option? also you aren't using the llc hack are you?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> was a clean install using the custom install's clean install option? also you aren't using the llc hack are you?


I'm not using the LLC hack and it was an option I selected it and when it restarted my system it didn't start the install again.


----------



## KingCry

So I found out my system pulls 718W from the wall. with the 80+ efficiency that my PSU has its around 640-680W. Nothing quite like hitting the TDP wall 24/7 when gaming.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> was a clean install using the custom install's clean install option? also you aren't using the llc hack are you?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not using the LLC hack and it was an option I selected it and when it restarted my system it didn't start the install again.
Click to expand...

Then something is sticking in the drivers. go to uninstall or change a program and uninstall the drivers 1 by 1 and then delete the nvidia folders left behind after you reboot. then install the driver.


----------



## FedericoUY

Bought a classy 770 w/acx, just waiting for its arrive. Wich drivers would you recommend for this card?


----------



## Almin94

Hi all,

I have EVGA GTX 770 ACX 2GB (not overclocked version, core clock -1046MHz) and I have problem with overclocking. I can get it stable only with +60MHz on core clock which is total 1106MHz (boost clock 1200MHz). I see that GTX 770 models go up to 1300MHz. And I don't know how to get it stable above 1106MHz.

And one more quesiton.. Has anyone played Ryse Son of Rome with *very high textures* ( 1080p, all other settings on max except supersampling) on GTX 770 with 2GB VRAM? Do you have stuttering? I have stuttering and it is unplayable and don't know if it is problem with VRAM.

Thanks!


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Bought a classy 770 w/acx, just waiting for its arrive. Wich drivers would you recommend for this card?


335 or 337 are the best drivers for the 770's,


----------



## AmitPc

anyone else getting BSOD's every time they update their driver?
every single time i updated the driver i got a bsod near the end of the installation, anyone have a suggestion on how to fix this?
(i have a Gigabyte GTX 770 OC 2gb card)

Really want that dsr option but it just doesn't show up :/


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> anyone else getting BSOD's every time they update their driver?
> every single time i updated the driver i got a bsod near the end of the installation, anyone have a suggestion on how to fix this?
> (i have a Gigabyte GTX 770 OC 2gb card)
> 
> Really want that dsr option but it just doesn't show up :/


What the BSOD Error?


----------



## Almin94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almin94*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have EVGA GTX 770 ACX 2GB (not overclocked version, core clock -1046MHz) and I have problem with overclocking. I can get it stable only with +60MHz on core clock which is total 1106MHz (boost clock 1200MHz). I see that GTX 770 models go up to 1300MHz. And I don't know how to get it stable above 1106MHz.
> 
> And one more quesiton.. Has anyone played Ryse Son of Rome with *very high textures* ( 1080p, all other settings on max except supersampling) on GTX 770 with 2GB VRAM? Do you have stuttering? I have stuttering and it is unplayable and don't know if it is problem with VRAM.
> 
> Thanks!


bump


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almin94*
> 
> bump


have you touched the voltage at all? 1200 on boost seems to be a poor overclock. also what driver ver you runnin?

for second question, i have no idea.


----------



## AmitPc

SOLVED, downloading the driver from the website and selecting clean install fixed it.
DSR now shows up


----------



## KingCry

I just did a 1440p with my Overclocked 770's and damn they are still impressing me to this day.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> 
> I just did a 1440p with my Overclocked 770's and damn they are still impressing me to this day.


I am also still happy with my cards but......

DX12 it is something that will inevitably tip the scales to upgrade but I will be waiting another 6+ months price premium and actual games and see if DX12 is going to be compatible with win 7
I still can't haven't gone to win8.1, the lay out of win 8.1 frustrates me although it could be the reason my fire strike benches are bad it between steam version of firestrike


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I am also still happy with my cards but......
> 
> DX12 it is something that will inevitably tip the scales to upgrade but I will be waiting another 6+ months price premium and actual games and see if DX12 is going to be compatible with win 7
> I still can't haven't gone to win8.1, the lay out of win 8.1 frustrates me although it could be the reason my fire strike benches are bad it between steam version of firestrike


I haven't done a firestrike run on Windows 7 with my 770's so I can't comment on that part, but I have seen that 8.1 is better as far as speed but the Startscreen is slightly annoying so I have it disabled.


----------



## AmitPc

I cant seem to get my card to pass 100% power limit even though I am setting the power limit at 150% in msi afterburner.
this is practically the only thing limiting me right now, i got 8Gpbs on mem stable and ~1370Mhz core clock but it keeps getting throttled down to 1293Mhz.
my card is the Gigabyte GTX 770 OC 2GD (asic quality 87.7%)
Anyone know how to beat this Power Limit?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> I cant seem to get my card to pass 100% power limit even though I am setting the power limit at 150% in msi afterburner.
> this is practically the only thing limiting me right now, i got 8Gpbs on mem stable and ~1370Mhz core clock but it keeps getting throttled down to 1293Mhz.
> my card is the Gigabyte GTX 770 OC 2GD (asic quality 87.7%)
> Anyone know how to beat this Power Limit?


Did you flash the custom BIOS to the card that is on the first page of this thread?


----------



## AmitPc

I flashed it but then the card wasnt passing 1.08v or something like that,
so I used kepler bios tweak and mimicked the power table settings that are found in the modded bios to the stock bios (and increased mem to 4000mhz and boost minimum to 1330)

EDIT: ill flash it to skyn3t's bios file again and try.
EDIT#2: flashing to skyn3t's bios does not help
EDIT#3: stuck at 103% apparently


----------



## marcgarcia322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> I flashed it but then the card wasnt passing 1.08v or something like that,
> so I used kepler bios tweak and mimicked the power table settings that are found in the modded bios to the stock bios (and increased mem to 4000mhz and boost minimum to 1330)
> 
> EDIT: ill flash it to skyn3t's bios file again and try.


it's always better to use your stock rom to make a modded bios djthrottleboi or cyclops can make a good bios . just post it as a zipped file


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> I flashed it but then the card wasnt passing 1.08v or something like that,
> so I used kepler bios tweak and mimicked the power table settings that are found in the modded bios to the stock bios (and increased mem to 4000mhz and boost minimum to 1330)
> 
> EDIT: ill flash it to skyn3t's bios file again and try.
> EDIT#2: flashing to skyn3t's bios does not help
> EDIT#3: stuck at 103% apparently


If your trying to find a stable overclock, I don't suggest using furmark as its ment to get the card to draw as much power as possible.


----------



## AmitPc

This is the stock BIOS:

GigabyteGTX770StockBIOS.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> This is the stock BIOS:
> 
> GigabyteGTX770StockBIOS.zip 122k .zip file


Post that here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/now-experimenting-with-gtx-9xx-send-in-your-gtx-6xx-7xx-bios-for-me-to-unlock-now-supporting-2xx-4xx-5xx-cards


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I haven't done a firestrike run on Windows 7 with my 770's so I can't comment on that part, but I have seen that 8.1 is better as far as speed but the Startscreen is slightly annoying so I have it disabled.


I might just go the jump to windows 10, played with the engineering sample it was much better the start button is back







I know it is just another click away but.... it frustrates me,
too much layout change
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> This is the stock BIOS:
> 
> GigabyteGTX770StockBIOS.zip 122k .zip file


http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/60_20#post_22671472

you can mod it yourself it is not like djthrottleboi or cyclops to take this long

I have found that sometimes on edge stability will just downclock rather than crash to blank screen I modded my own bios to 200% power target made no difference


----------



## djthrottleboi

GigabyteGTX770StockBIOS.zip 246k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> This is the stock BIOS:
> 
> GigabyteGTX770StockBIOS.zip 122k .zip file


I stopped modding for 770 users as i dont get much requests here anymore but here you go.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GigabyteGTX770StockBIOS.zip 246k .zip file
> 
> I stopped modding for 770 users as i dont get much requests here anymore but here you go.


I might hit you up one day for some help with the AB volt mod when I get the waterblocks for my 770's I had trouble following the thread for it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GigabyteGTX770StockBIOS.zip 246k .zip file
> 
> I stopped modding for 770 users as i dont get much requests here anymore but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> I might hit you up one day for some help with the AB volt mod when I get the waterblocks for my 770's I had trouble following the thread for it.
Click to expand...

I will be around.


----------



## Yey09

I manage to rev my Asus 770 dc2oc a little more when I change from air to water cooling. On air my max is +150 on core and +200 on ram, on water it's stable at +180 core and +400 ram.


----------



## Crono180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> I manage to rev my Asus 770 dc2oc a little more when I change from air to water cooling. On air my max is +150 on core and +200 on ram, on water it's stable at +180 core and +400 ram.


I was running my dual evga 770's at +180 core and +500 mem. Seemed stable through valley and while gaming but it fails on a heaven run. Dropped it down to +169 core and now it can paa heaven. What is your effective core clock?


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crono180*
> 
> I was running my dual evga 770's at +180 core and +500 mem. Seemed stable through valley and while gaming but it fails on a heaven run. Dropped it down to +169 core and now it can paa heaven. What is your effective core clock?


I haven't tried benchmarking it, my settings are stable on folding 24/7


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> I haven't tried benchmarking it, my settings are stable on folding 24/7


If your only using it for [email protected] then thats fine but gaming could be a different story as [email protected] on my cards allowed me to do a 215mhz+ on the core and 650mhz+ on the memory and they were running stable for over 4 months.


----------



## Youown

My effective core clock is +10Mhz with stock voltage/+250 on the memory (this can go higher).. SC card and such.


----------



## KingCry

My current effective is +190mhz Core and +520mhz on memory with 1.3V and Custom TDP

This makes it 1371 mhz core and 2009.8 mhz memory.


----------



## Yey09




----------



## KingCry

BAM I now have LinusTechTip Fourm's Fastest and highest scoring GTX 770


----------



## AmitPc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> BAM I now have LinusTechTip Fourm's Fastest and highest scoring GTX 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is just a little bit higher then a stock 780
Click to expand...


----------



## AmitPc

Double post *smacks face*


----------



## Crono180

Got my dual evga 770s oc'ed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> BAM I now have LinusTechTip Fourm's Fastest and highest scoring GTX 770



Challenge accepted!


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crono180*
> 
> Got my dual evga 770s oc'ed
> 
> Challenge accepted!


One thing I forgot to mention both of my 770's are Titan Cooler style reference cards.


----------



## Crono180

Nice oc on the stock coolers! Mine struggled to do +90 on the cores with air cooling.


----------



## Yey09

Is there a way to increase the voltage past 1212v for the Asus gtx770 dc2oc?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> Is there a way to increase the voltage past 1212v for the Asus gtx770 dc2oc?


As far as I know the LLC Volt mod.


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> As far as I know the LLC Volt mod.


GTX770 DC2OC from Asus use the ASP1212 VRM Chip


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> GTX770 DC2OC from Asus use the ASP1212 VRM Chip


Last I new there was no way to over volt the card then because of their "Custom" VRM. But I could be wrong.


----------



## hotrod717

Newish to Nvidia and figured it was time to get my feet wet. Just bought a MSI 770L and am impressed. This is *stock* no voltage bump or tweaks. 4th run on LN2 bios.. Seems decent for air. Let me know. Just going for core right now.

Also just bought a Asus 770 DCII and will be playing with that, once i hit my limit on this card.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention both of my 770's are Titan Cooler style reference cards.


Nice you better submit that here it will make near the top in this club but probably top for reference 770

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_20


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> [*] EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.rom
> [*]
> 
> EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.zip 122k .zip file


Just fyi - you have the wrong file linked here. The zip file contains the Colorful 770 bios, not evga. Took me about 2 hours of crashes, safe mode, reboots, reinstalls, etc to figure that out. :\


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> [*] EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.rom
> [*]
> 
> EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fyi - you have the wrong file linked here. The zip file contains the Colorful 770 bios, not evga. Took me about 2 hours of crashes, safe mode, reboots, reinstalls, etc to figure that out. :\
Click to expand...

upload your bios and i will mod it.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> Is there a way to increase the voltage past 1212v for the Asus gtx770 dc2oc?


An alternative to overvolting it past the 1.212 limit would be watercooling it. if you are wanting some extra horsepower out of it, I threw a NZXT G-10 bracket and a Corsair H-90 on each of my 770s in SLI. After adding those, i maxed tweak gpu to 1.212 and put it to 110% power target. With the core temps in the low to mid 50Cs under load, both boosted to ~1400. Just throwing another option out for you. Not bad for a ~$100 upgrade per gpu. I did this in lieu of doing the hotwire mod as I knew I would be swapping to the next gen GPU when they came out. Plus, I am going to swap the setup over to the 970s for a little more power. After I am done beating on them to make sure they are solid and no RMAs are in order


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> An alternative to overvolting it past the 1.212 limit would be watercooling it. if you are wanting some extra horsepower out of it, I threw a NZXT G-10 bracket and a Corsair H-90 on each of my 770s in SLI. After adding those, i maxed tweak gpu to 1.212 and put it to 110% power target. With the core temps in the low to mid 50Cs under load, both boosted to ~1400. Just throwing another option out for you. Not bad for a ~$100 upgrade per gpu. I did this in lieu of doing the hotwire mod as I knew I would be swapping to the next gen GPU when they came out. Plus, I am going to swap the setup over to the 970s for a little more power. After I am done beating on them to make sure they are solid and no RMAs are in order


I'm on water cooling, what I'm asking is to get past 1.212v because Im stuck 1320mhz.

Max temp is at 44c under load.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> I'm on water cooling, what I'm asking is to get past 1.212v because Im stuck 1320mhz.
> 
> Max temp is at 44c under load.


My bad, missed that you were already on watercooling. If you do not have the option of doing the hotwire mod on your card, Im not sure what else you can try.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> upload your bios and i will mod it.


Thank you, that would be awesome! I did my best to figure out the various fields, and even tried mod'ing it myself based on the non-acx version which I was able to find on another site. I was able to unlock the power limit, clock, & TDP, but for some reason I can't seem to unlock the voltage past 1.187v (using MSI Afterburner to oc) even under full load.

I've put off flashing it because I hadn't really seen the need for more power, but now that the 900 series is out I decided it was time to figure it out.









EVGAGTX770SC2048ACX.zip 242k .zip file


*2 roms enclosed, both evga 770 SC ACX, just different releases. Feel free to use whichever you prefer (or both) at your discretion. And fyi, my cards are under H2O, so feel free to go to town, temps aren't an issue.


----------



## AmitPc

new bios has been working great, no throttling on my 770 anymore.
running 24/7 1346mhz core and 1967 ram (could probably pull a bit more but this is fine for now)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3126416
are these scores good?
cpu is at 4.7Ghz


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> new bios has been working great, no throttling on my 770 anymore.
> running 24/7 1346mhz core and 1967 ram (could probably pull a bit more but this is fine for now)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3126416
> are these scores good?
> cpu is at 4.7Ghz


What 770 you got?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> upload your bios and i will mod it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, that would be awesome! I did my best to figure out the various fields, and even tried mod'ing it myself based on the non-acx version which I was able to find on another site. I was able to unlock the power limit, clock, & TDP, but for some reason I can't seem to unlock the voltage past 1.187v (using MSI Afterburner to oc) even under full load.
> 
> I've put off flashing it because I hadn't really seen the need for more power, but now that the 900 series is out I decided it was time to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGAGTX770SC2048ACX.zip 242k .zip file
> 
> 
> *2 roms enclosed, both evga 770 SC ACX, just different releases. Feel free to use whichever you prefer (or both) at your discretion. And fyi, my cards are under H2O, so feel free to go to town, temps aren't an issue.
Click to expand...

these bios are specific to their cards memory type and if youy look at the numbers there is a difference so make sure you flash it to the correct card.

EVGAGTX770SC2048ACX.zip 491k .zip file
 If you plan on volt modding let me know if you hit the power limit.


----------



## oDizz82

I transferred my two 770s into my new Intel 4790K rig which is in a Fractal Design Node 804 case.(small case and GPU's are right on top of each other) My top card is hitting 85c and my bottom card is hitting 95c. What is the max safe temperature these cards can reach before anything bad happens?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> I transferred my two 770s into my new Intel 4790K rig which is in a Fractal Design Node 804 case.(small case and GPU's are right on top of each other) My top card is hitting 85c and my bottom card is hitting 95c. What is the max safe temperature these cards can reach before anything bad happens?


Bump the fan speed on your bottom card ASAP they are only rated to run at 93C Safe temps are 70C for non refrence highest and reference 75-80C


----------



## oDizz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Bump the fan speed on your bottom card ASAP they are only rated to run at 93C Safe temps are 70C for non refrence highest and reference 75-80C


I just re-ran Valley 1.0 with all my fans maxed out and the bottom GPU is hitting 92c
Guess I'm gonna have to go with a one GPU solution


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> I just re-ran Valley 1.0 with all my fans maxed out and the bottom GPU is hitting 92c
> Guess I'm gonna have to go with a one GPU solution


How old are the cards?


----------



## oDizz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> How old are the cards?


Not even a year old. They're Asus DirectCU2 GTX 770's


----------



## KingCry

Ah so they are dumping air right in to the case then. If you want you can try changing the thermal paste on them.


----------



## oDizz82

Will the games I play come close to putting the same amount of strain as the benchmarks do? I guess I can play a game with after burner running in the background and see what happens...


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> Will the games I play come close to putting the same amount of strain as the benchmarks do? I guess I can play a game with after burner running in the background and see what happens...


Yeah you can.


----------



## oDizz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Ah so they are dumping air right in to the case then. If you want you can try changing the thermal paste on them.


I've got quite a bit of IC Diamond I could use. Is it hard taking the GPU apart to do this? That's one thing I have yet to do


----------



## KingCry

Nope just flip the card over and undo the screws just don't lose them or strip the screws


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> these bios are specific to their cards memory type and if youy look at the numbers there is a difference so make sure you flash it to the correct card.
> 
> EVGAGTX770SC2048ACX.zip 491k .zip file
> If you plan on volt modding let me know if you hit the power limit.


Thank you so much, you rock!









+rep


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> these bios are specific to their cards memory type and if youy look at the numbers there is a difference so make sure you flash it to the correct card.
> 
> EVGAGTX770SC2048ACX.zip 491k .zip file
> If you plan on volt modding let me know if you hit the power limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, you rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
Click to expand...

Be sure to let me know how it works out.


----------



## AmitPc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> What 770 you got?


Gigabyte WindForce OC 2GB


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> What 770 you got?
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte WindForce OC 2GB
Click to expand...

Huh, I have a FTW ACX and barely hit 1296. Then again it has a VID of 1.212V and a ASIC of 74%. I cry every-time.


----------



## AmitPc

87.1 asic quality here, 1.212 vid also though


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> 87.1 asic quality here, 1.212 vid also though


Mine are 89.5 and 79.1 but I'm running 1.3Vid


----------



## CL3P20

running 1.32v for daily.. my cards like the cold.. water limit is ~1390mhz at these volts

ASIC = 73


----------



## FedericoUY

What bios are you using for a 770 classified acx to unlock volt?


----------



## bahadirkazan

Hello guys. I have a MSI GTX 770 Lightning and I need fully unlocked(with high voltage value&high power limit) LN2 bios.. Where can I find it, or someone have in here?


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> these bios are specific to their cards memory type and if youy look at the numbers there is a difference so make sure you flash it to the correct card.
> 
> EVGAGTX770SC2048ACX.zip 491k .zip file
> If you plan on volt modding let me know if you hit the power limit.


+65 on the core & +200 on the vram (yielding 1241mhz & 7400 vram) is the best it will do stable at 1.212. I'm well below the power and thermal limits, but GPUshark tells me it's thirsty for more voltage. I'll probably unlock it and play with it more, I'd like to get it to 1300mhz just because I like nice round numbers. lol

Thanks again for your help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahadirkazan*
> 
> Hello guys. I have a MSI GTX 770 Lightning and I need fully unlocked(with high voltage value&high power limit) LN2 bios.. Where can I find it, or someone have in here?


post the bios and i will mod it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> these bios are specific to their cards memory type and if youy look at the numbers there is a difference so make sure you flash it to the correct card.
> 
> EVGAGTX770SC2048ACX.zip 491k .zip file
> If you plan on volt modding let me know if you hit the power limit.
> 
> 
> 
> +65 on the core & +200 on the vram (yielding 1241mhz & 7400 vram) is the best it will do stable at 1.212. I'm well below the power and thermal limits, but GPUshark tells me it's thirsty for more voltage. I'll probably unlock it and play with it more, I'd like to get it to 1300mhz just because I like nice round numbers. lol
> 
> Thanks again for your help
Click to expand...

no problem


----------



## AmitPc

any known voltage hacks for the ncp4208 voltage controller?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> any known voltage hacks for the ncp4208 voltage controller?


sometimes the same ones for the 4206 work as they are the same controller. check yhe 780 owners club in my sig and look at occamrazors voltmod rewrite.


----------



## Mike486DX

Hi,

I'm new to OC.net and I hate to ask ridiculous questions with my first post, but perhaps somebody could help me out.

Earlier in the thread, OKayne said he managed more stable performance by LOWERING the auxillary power on his 770, I'd like to give this a try myself but for one simple problem: MSI Afterburner doesn't have an Auxiliary Voltage.

I've tried different drivers, and different versions of Afterburner, but I don't have the downward arrow next to the Core Voltage to get to the Aux voltage. Is there a specific version you guys are using? So far I've tried Afterburner 3.0, as well as 4.0 and 3.18 BETA. None of them have the necessary option.

I have unlocked overclocking by modifying the EULA line in the CFG file as well as the unofficialoverclocking boolean.

OKayne's original post, for some reason I can't directly quote it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/5240#post_21648748
Quote:


> Managed to get a stable OC of 1320 on the core and 7,6 ghz on the mem with just 1.221 V (load ) on the core, memory left at +0mV (. BUT, to do this i had to LOWER the Aux voltage by -50mV. Now, correct me if i'm wrong, but shouldn't an OC require more VOLTS instead of less ? XD
> 
> Tried +0mV , +10mv, +20mv ...... +50 mV on the AUX. Everything fails the OC. Only the -50mV keeps the OC stable ( Tested in Heaven, Metro & Valley )
> 
> Is this kind of behaviour normal ? Shouldn't increasing frequencies require MORE volts ?


Can anyone help?









i7-870 @ 3.6ghz boost
8GB RAM
500GB SSD
MSI Nvidia GTX 770 'Twin Frozr' Gaming edition.
Win 7 x64


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike486DX*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to OC.net and I hate to ask ridiculous questions with my first post, but perhaps somebody could help me out.
> 
> Earlier in the thread, OKayne said he managed more stable performance by LOWERING the auxillary power on his 770, I'd like to give this a try myself but for one simple problem: MSI Afterburner doesn't have an Auxiliary Voltage.
> 
> I've tried different drivers, and different versions of Afterburner, but I don't have the downward arrow next to the Core Voltage to get to the Aux voltage. Is there a specific version you guys are using? So far I've tried Afterburner 3.0, as well as 4.0 and 3.18 BETA. None of them have the necessary option.
> 
> I have unlocked overclocking by modifying the EULA line in the CFG file as well as the unofficialoverclocking boolean.
> 
> OKayne's original post, for some reason I can't directly quote it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/5240#post_21648748
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get a stable OC of 1320 on the core and 7,6 ghz on the mem with just 1.221 V (load ) on the core, memory left at +0mV (. BUT, to do this i had to LOWER the Aux voltage by -50mV. Now, correct me if i'm wrong, but shouldn't an OC require more VOLTS instead of less ? XD
> 
> Tried +0mV , +10mv, +20mv ...... +50 mV on the AUX. Everything fails the OC. Only the -50mV keeps the OC stable ( Tested in Heaven, Metro & Valley )
> 
> Is this kind of behaviour normal ? Shouldn't increasing frequencies require MORE volts ?
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7-870 @ 3.6ghz boost
> 8GB RAM
> 500GB SSD
> MSI Nvidia GTX 770 'Twin Frozr' Gaming edition.
> Win 7 x64
Click to expand...

you have to have afterburner set to extended mode.


----------



## Mike486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to have afterburner set to extended mode.


Thanks







Everything is unlocked but the Auxiliary slider still isn't there, damn!


----------



## chrisnyc75

If I'm understanding the KBT settings correctly: with boost clock @ 1163 (+ 13mhz = 1189mhz boosted), & the boost table maxing out at 1267.5, the reason I'm stuck at +60 offset is because 1189 (boost clock) + 73 (the next possible clock step up) = 1262 which is beyond the scope of the boost table (Max Table Clock = 1267), no? Isn't it locking because beyond +60 offset, base+boost+offset is undefined?

If that is indeed what's happening, could I overcome it by changing TDP Base Clock to match Boost Clock and then move the Max Table Clock up in tandem so it has more headroom for offset?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike486DX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have to have afterburner set to extended mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is unlocked but the Auxiliary slider still isn't there, damn!
Click to expand...

yeah afterburner picks and chooses when it wants to show that option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> If I'm understanding the KBT settings correctly: with boost clock @ 1163 (+ 13mhz = 1189mhz boosted), & the boost table maxing out at 1267.5, the reason I'm stuck at +60 offset is because 1189 (boost clock) + 73 (the next possible clock step up) = 1262 which is beyond the scope of the boost table (Max Table Clock = 1267), no? Isn't it locking because beyond +60 offset, base+boost+offset is undefined?
> 
> If that is indeed what's happening, could I overcome it by changing TDP Base Clock to match Boost Clock and then move the Max Table Clock up in tandem so it has more headroom for offset?


That only affects how high the card boosts. just oc as normal in increments of 13 and you will be able to go higher but if you give me the bios that i modded and the current stable oc i can set them in the bios and then extend the table safely as well.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah afterburner picks and chooses when it wants to show that option.
> That only affects how high the card boosts. just oc as normal in increments of 13 and you will be able to go higher but if you give me the bios that i modded and the current stable oc i can set them in the bios and then extend the table safely as well.


Thanks, I hate to trouble you twice, but I really suspect it's something to do with the boost table (or maybe boost itself?) that is throwing me off. The stated boost clock in the original bios is 1163, but because they're evga "superclocked" they actually boost to 1189. So, using 1189 as the base built-in boosted speed, I noticed that I can add +65 and they're stable at 1241mhz (multiple passes through Heaven + Firestrike), but at +78 they freeze immediately and I noticed that +78 just so happens to be the number that added to 1189 runs them up against the max boost state on the last two tabs (1267.5). Maybe something to do with the evga "superclock" pre-oc bumping up against my attempts now to use the boost + offset? Or is it just a coincidence, & 1241mhz is their best clock without more voltage? That seems kinda low though, isn't it?

EVGAGTX770SC2048ACXmodified.zip 491k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah afterburner picks and chooses when it wants to show that option.
> That only affects how high the card boosts. just oc as normal in increments of 13 and you will be able to go higher but if you give me the bios that i modded and the current stable oc i can set them in the bios and then extend the table safely as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I hate to trouble you twice, but I really suspect it's something to do with the boost table (or maybe boost itself?) that is throwing me off. The stated boost clock in the original bios is 1163, but because they're evga "superclocked" they actually boost to 1189. So, using 1189 as the base built-in boosted speed, I noticed that I can add +65 and they're stable at 1241mhz (multiple passes through Heaven + Firestrike), but at +78 they freeze immediately and I noticed that +78 just so happens to be the number that added to 1189 runs them up against the max boost state on the last two tabs (1267.5). Maybe something to do with the evga "superclock" pre-oc bumping up against my attempts now to use the boost + offset? Or is it just a coincidence, & 1241mhz is their best clock without more voltage? That seems kinda low though, isn't it?
> 
> EVGAGTX770SC2048ACXmodified.zip 491k .zip file
Click to expand...

It would seem that that is there limit as i looked at the table and their are'nt even values to limit boost. However 1241 is your default core clock and is also the boost absolute limit. Continue overclocking in increments of 13MHz and you no longer have to worry about boost. If you can't get stable then you need more voltage.

EVGAGTX770SC2048ACXmodified1.zip 491k .zip file


also as a note the boost table only affects how far a card will boost to.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It would seem that that is there limit as i looked at the table and their are'nt even values to limit boost. However 1241 is your default core clock and is also the boost absolute limit. Continue overclocking in increments of 13MHz and you no longer have to worry about boost. If you can't get stable then you need more voltage.
> 
> EVGAGTX770SC2048ACXmodified1.zip 491k .zip file
> 
> 
> also as a note the boost table only affects how far a card will boost to.


Perfect, thanks again


----------



## Mike486DX

*HELP!!*

Does anybody know if it's possible that I've damaged my card?

I cranked the voltage to 1.25v, then increased boost to 1340mhz, and RAM clock to 8.5ghz.

Then I ran a 3DMark bench, the system duly crashed during the Firestrike part. I reset the system and my heart sank when it wouldn't boot, or even post. All I got was the 3 loud beeps over and over, indicating there's no video card in the motherboard. Weirdly, when I powered off and on again, the system booted fine and the card seemed normal.

Since them I'm almost certain I've lost performance, I'm getting lag, or more precisely 'jittery' performance with GTA 4 and with FIFA 14. If I give the card a mild overclock, the games run smoothly again.

Does this sound like a fried card? I'm not getting artifacts or black lines, just sluggish performance. What's going on?

MSI NVIDIA GTX 'Twin-Frozr gaming' - 2GB


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike486DX*
> 
> *HELP!!*
> 
> Does anybody know if it's possible that I've damaged my card?
> 
> I cranked the voltage to 1.25v, then increased boost to 1340mhz, and RAM clock to 8.5ghz.
> 
> Then I ran a 3DMark bench, the system duly crashed during the Firestrike part. I reset the system and my heart sank when it wouldn't boot, or even post. All I got was the 3 loud beeps over and over, indicating there's no video card in the motherboard. Weirdly, when I powered off and on again, the system booted fine and the card seemed normal.
> 
> Since them I'm almost certain I've lost performance, I'm getting lag, or more precisely 'jittery' performance with GTA 4 and with FIFA 14. If I give the card a mild overclock, the games run smoothly again.
> 
> Does this sound like a fried card? I'm not getting artifacts or black lines, just sluggish performance. What's going on?
> 
> MSI NVIDIA GTX 'Twin-Frozr gaming' - 2GB


There's something called electromigration (go further reading around) on chips, that may occur when a lot of heat / voltage is applied to a chip, that can lead into some kind or total degradation of the chip (hope not but maybe your case). That's why sometimes there is not only just bump voltage and overclock, you have to keep a balance between vcore and temps, a more colder chip, is safer to apply more voltage.

Did you keep an eye on temps while stressing?


----------



## KingCry

So I'm back down to a single 770 the voltage controller on my old 770 went sizzle even though the temps were always kept under 70C, oh well new paper weight and something to mod to my case.


----------



## Mike486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> There's something called electromigration (go further reading around) on chips, that may occur when a lot of heat / voltage is applied to a chip, that can lead into some kind or total degradation of the chip (hope not but maybe your case). That's why sometimes there is not only just bump voltage and overclock, you have to keep a balance between vcore and temps, a more colder chip, is safer to apply more voltage.
> 
> Did you keep an eye on temps while stressing?


Yes, I stayed within 87°c - high, but I've seen higher. Maybe I've just been unlucky, which is a big shame as I've only had the card for 5 days and I'm not paid for another month.


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike486DX*
> 
> Yes, I stayed within 87°c - high, but I've seen higher. Maybe I've just been unlucky, which is a big shame as I've only had the card for 5 days and I'm not paid for another month.


Try the card in a different rig, just to be sure about how it behaves. Then you'll have a more accurate veredict... Wish you good luck!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> So I'm back down to a single 770 the voltage controller on my old 770 went sizzle even though the temps were always kept under 70C, oh well new paper weight and something to mod to my case.


I will take it if your gonna just throw it out.


----------



## Mike486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Try the card in a different rig, just to be sure about how it behaves. Then you'll have a more accurate veredict... Wish you good luck!


Gracias amigo, I appreciate all your help - I'll see how it goes in another rig when I visit my bro next weekend.


----------



## bahadirkazan

I need MSI GTX 770 Lightning LN2 unlocked bios guys. Who will gonna help me?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahadirkazan*
> 
> I need MSI GTX 770 Lightning LN2 unlocked bios guys. Who will gonna help me?


post your original bios and find out.


----------



## bahadirkazan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> post your original bios and find out.


Here's my orjinal LN2 bios bro.









770LightningStockLN2Bios.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahadirkazan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> post your original bios and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my orjinal LN2 bios bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 770LightningStockLN2Bios.zip 58k .zip file
Click to expand...

boost disabled and the card will power up to 1.212v when underload. tdp and power at 350w so you can voltmod afterburner or something and will be fine.

newmod.zip 115k .zip file
Let me know how it works out.


----------



## abe2g14

Hello guys,

I recently installed Precision X 16, and voltage is unlocked up until 1.3v on my ACX 770 SC, is this nomal? I haven't seen it mentioned here.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abe2g14*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I recently installed Precision X 16, and voltage is unlocked up until 1.3v on my ACX 770 SC, is this nomal? I haven't seen it mentioned here.


Yes its normal


----------



## AGUS33

EVGA7704GB.ZIP 121k .ZIP file
Greetings people
sorry for having to walk using google translator but my English is very bad

could someone please make me change my bios
is a evga gtx 770 4gb

thank you very much


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AGUS33*
> 
> EVGA7704GB.ZIP 121k .ZIP file
> Greetings people
> sorry for having to walk using google translator but my English is very bad
> 
> could someone please make me change my bios
> is a evga gtx 770 4gb
> 
> thank you very much


will upload it soon after my programs unzip. just finished installing my 3rd os.


----------



## AGUS33

thank you very much for taking your time alone in my


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *abe2g14*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I recently installed Precision X 16, and voltage is unlocked up until 1.3v on my ACX 770 SC, is this nomal? I haven't seen it mentioned here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its normal
Click to expand...

Your lucky, I'm still stuck with +12, which does nothing considering i am 1.212V to begin with.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AGUS33*
> 
> EVGA7704GB.ZIP 121k .ZIP file
> Greetings people
> sorry for having to walk using google translator but my English is very bad
> 
> could someone please make me change my bios
> is a evga gtx 770 4gb
> 
> thank you very much


here you are and thanks for waiting patiently.

EVGA7704GB.zip 246k .zip file


----------



## AGUS33

thank you very much

it is normal for your modified bios can not increase the power limit?

with which I have I can upload up to 150

regards


----------



## hotrod717

Getting nice results with my 770's sli'd, even though they are on air.
#5 in this bench with 2x 770's - http://hwbot.org/submission/2670144_hotrod717_aquamark_2x_geforce_gtx_770_446187_marks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AGUS33*
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> it is normal for your modified bios can not increase the power limit?
> 
> with which I have I can upload up to 150
> 
> regards


you power target is set really high you wont need to adjust power target so i locked it.


----------



## Keudn

Hey guys, I am running my 770 at 1.27V and the temps are staying under 73C but I am still throttling. I can run Valley at 1346MHz for a short while before it drops my core clock automatically, the weird thing though is the first half of valley does this and then the next half stays almost completely at my set 1346MHz, anyone know why it is dropping my clock speed?

Edit: The clock speed is dropping at the same point in Valley every time, and by the same amount


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keudn*
> 
> Hey guys, I am running my 770 at 1.27V and the temps are staying under 73C but I am still throttling. I can run Valley at 1346MHz for a short while before it drops my core clock automatically, the weird thing though is the first half of valley does this and then the next half stays almost completely at my set 1346MHz, anyone know why it is dropping my clock speed?
> 
> Edit: The clock speed is dropping at the same point in Valley every time, and by the same amount


sounds like the driver to me.


----------



## Keudn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sounds like the driver to me.


Its done this for half a year now and I've gone through multiple clean driver installs


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keudn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sounds like the driver to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Its done this for half a year now and I've gone through multiple clean driver installs
Click to expand...

have you tried 335? if so then did you mod the bios? it would have to be oc'ed to high to persist like this.


----------



## Keudn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> have you tried 335? if so then did you mod the bios? it would have to be oc'ed to high to persist like this.


Will 335 when I get home. My bios has the 1.3V mod. I will link another forum post where people have given me some ideas so you have an idea of what I have tried.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/248433-770-throttling-at-73c/

Could it be that my card can't supply a constant voltage? It is currently set at 1.27V and if I raise the voltage but leave the clock alone it drops more frequently and more dramatically.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keudn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> have you tried 335? if so then did you mod the bios? it would have to be oc'ed to high to persist like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Will 335 when I get home. My bios has the 1.3V mod. I will link another forum post where people have given me some ideas so you have an idea of what I have tried.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/248433-770-throttling-at-73c/
> 
> Could it be that my card can't supply a constant voltage? It is currently set at 1.27V and if I raise the voltage but leave the clock alone it drops more frequently and more dramatically.
Click to expand...

lol linus. and this is starting to sound like a psu issue. How many amps can it provide on the 12?


----------



## rakkie20

Been having a lot of crashing issues ranging from blue screens (which show the nvidea driver to be the culprit, to random reboots of my system to just 'gamename.exe has stopped working'.

I have tried a lot of things, and I can reduce the frequency of the crashes by using EVGA Precision-X to set the power limit to the max, fan speed to the max and enabling K-boost.

Strange thing is, sometimes my system works fine (just a few days ago I ran Valley for 6 hours, K-boost enabled, fan speed on auto and power limit on auto), while other days, using the exact same settings, I get a crash. The time of the crash seems very random as well, it can range from 15-20 minutes to 1-1.5 hours. CPU and GPU temps seems to be fine (GPU's do not get any hotter than 70 degrees celcius, CPU not hotter than 60 degrees).

I am thinking that GPU-boost 2.0 is the cause of the crashes, seeing as forcing K-boost and increasing the power limit reduces the amount of crashes, but the pure randomness of stability and instability makes it very hard to figure out what the issue is.

I have tried flashing a GPU bios from the OP to my GPU's, but they did not work (monitor would lose input when starting a game). Would anyone take a look at my current bios so I can see if GPU boost is the issue, any other probable causes?

Many thanks in advance!

My PC:


GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakkie20*
> 
> Been having a lot of crashing issues ranging from blue screens (which show the nvidea driver to be the culprit, to random reboots of my system to just 'gamename.exe has stopped working'.
> 
> I have tried a lot of things, and I can reduce the frequency of the crashes by using EVGA Precision-X to set the power limit to the max, fan speed to the max and enabling K-boost.
> 
> Strange thing is, sometimes my system works fine (just a few days ago I ran Valley for 6 hours, K-boost enabled, fan speed on auto and power limit on auto), while other days, using the exact same settings, I get a crash. The time of the crash seems very random as well, it can range from 15-20 minutes to 1-1.5 hours. CPU and GPU temps seems to be fine (GPU's do not get any hotter than 70 degrees celcius, CPU not hotter than 60 degrees).
> 
> I am thinking that GPU-boost 2.0 is the cause of the crashes, seeing as forcing K-boost and increasing the power limit reduces the amount of crashes, but the pure randomness of stability and instability makes it very hard to figure out what the issue is.
> 
> I have tried flashing a GPU bios from the OP to my GPU's, but they did not work (monitor would lose input when starting a game). Would anyone take a look at my current bios so I can see if GPU boost is the issue, any other probable causes?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> My PC:
> 
> 
> GK104.zip 57k .zip file


we wont see that in the bios however the drivers have been acting up since 337 so try 335 and see if its a improvement.


----------



## Keudn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol linus. and this is starting to sound like a psu issue. How many amps can it provide on the 12?


Solved the problem, turns out my surge protector couldn't supply enough power to the computer to run that high of voltage, plugged it into a separate wall outlet and all is golden


----------



## Dissolution187

Where is the classified bios for this card? Did Skyn3t make one? Please and thanks.


----------



## KingCry

I'm trying to remember the drivers for Best overclocking results 335 or 334?


----------



## rakkie20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we wont see that in the bios however the drivers have been acting up since 337 so try 335 and see if its a improvement.


Thanks, I'll try using Display Driver remover and installing older drivers, I was wondering actually if you could modify my GPU bios for me to remove GPU boost 2.0, to further investigate the problem.

Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keudn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol linus. and this is starting to sound like a psu issue. How many amps can it provide on the 12?
> 
> 
> 
> Solved the problem, turns out my surge protector couldn't supply enough power to the computer to run that high of voltage, plugged it into a separate wall outlet and all is golden
Click to expand...

glad you got it fixed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakkie20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we wont see that in the bios however the drivers have been acting up since 337 so try 335 and see if its a improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll try using Display Driver remover and installing older drivers, I was wondering actually if you could modify my GPU bios for me to remove GPU boost 2.0, to further investigate the problem.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

i can limit the boost for you but there is no such thing as disable because boost is a part of the architecture. It saves the desiigners from having to clock the gpu's individually lol. 1241MHz is your limit

GK10410.zip 116k .zip file


----------



## wbelac

I decided I'd try giving these bios mods a shot, to see if I could increase my overclock. I've flashed the bios in the original post for my card (4GB Gigabyte) but I'm running into an issue I haven't been able to find any reports of. No matter how much I raise the voltage in Afterburner, it won't go above 1.1v. On my original bios I was able to reach higher voltages without issue, but was running into the stock power limit of 102%. The increased power limit in the modded bios is working fine.

I've tried completely removing and reinstalling the drivers, with no luck. I also tried adjusting the voltage with EVGA Precision, but had the same issue.

I've attached the stock BIOS of my card, in case it would be of any use.

stockbackup.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wbelac*
> 
> I decided I'd try giving these bios mods a shot, to see if I could increase my overclock. I've flashed the bios in the original post for my card (4GB Gigabyte) but I'm running into an issue I haven't been able to find any reports of. No matter how much I raise the voltage in Afterburner, it won't go above 1.1v. On my original bios I was able to reach higher voltages without issue, but was running into the stock power limit of 102%. The increased power limit in the modded bios is working fine.
> 
> I've tried completely removing and reinstalling the drivers, with no luck. I also tried adjusting the voltage with EVGA Precision, but had the same issue.
> 
> I've attached the stock BIOS of my card, in case it would be of any use.
> 
> stockbackup.zip 122k .zip file


 backupMOD.zip 122k .zip file


Here you go, it's not Cyclops's method, but I ONLY added to the Vcore and TDP. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wbelac*
> 
> I decided I'd try giving these bios mods a shot, to see if I could increase my overclock. I've flashed the bios in the original post for my card (4GB Gigabyte) but I'm running into an issue I haven't been able to find any reports of. No matter how much I raise the voltage in Afterburner, it won't go above 1.1v. On my original bios I was able to reach higher voltages without issue, but was running into the stock power limit of 102%. The increased power limit in the modded bios is working fine.
> 
> I've tried completely removing and reinstalling the drivers, with no luck. I also tried adjusting the voltage with EVGA Precision, but had the same issue.
> 
> I've attached the stock BIOS of my card, in case it would be of any use.
> 
> stockbackup.zip 122k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wbelac*
> 
> I decided I'd try giving these bios mods a shot, to see if I could increase my overclock. I've flashed the bios in the original post for my card (4GB Gigabyte) but I'm running into an issue I haven't been able to find any reports of. No matter how much I raise the voltage in Afterburner, it won't go above 1.1v. On my original bios I was able to reach higher voltages without issue, but was running into the stock power limit of 102%. The increased power limit in the modded bios is working fine.
> 
> I've tried completely removing and reinstalling the drivers, with no luck. I also tried adjusting the voltage with EVGA Precision, but had the same issue.
> 
> I've attached the stock BIOS of my card, in case it would be of any use.
> 
> stockbackup.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backupMOD.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here you go, it's not Cyclops's method, but I ONLY added to the Vcore and TDP. Let me know how it goes.
Click to expand...

correction it is as good as cyclops since we have the same methods.

backupMOD.zip 123k .zip file








no good to change PL when the rails wont respond to demands.


----------



## wbelac

Thank you both for the help! This is just what I was looking for, and really helpful. I had tried figuring out the Kepler Bios Tweaker myself, but was a bit daunted by all the options. Now that I've seen what's been changed, it makes more sense.

I'll have to post my final results once I've got a stable OC, now that I have more to work with!


----------



## rakkie20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we wont see that in the bios however the drivers have been acting up since 337 so try 335 and see if its a improvement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> glad you got it fixed.
> i can limit the boost for you but there is no such thing as disable because boost is a part of the architecture. It saves the desiigners from having to clock the gpu's individually lol. 1241MHz is your limit
> 
> GK10410.zip 116k .zip file


Using your BIOS and downgrading to the driver you recommended seems to have done the trick, one question though. If new games come out, how do I play them with SLI enabled without updating my driver?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakkie20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we wont see that in the bios however the drivers have been acting up since 337 so try 335 and see if its a improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> glad you got it fixed.
> i can limit the boost for you but there is no such thing as disable because boost is a part of the architecture. It saves the desiigners from having to clock the gpu's individually lol. 1241MHz is your limit
> 
> GK10410.zip 116k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your BIOS and downgrading to the driver you recommended seems to have done the trick, one question though. If new games come out, how do I play them with SLI enabled without updating my driver?
Click to expand...

by just playing lol. drivers wont affect wether a game runs or not. It only is enhancements to the wat its implemented.


----------



## rakkie20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> by just playing lol. drivers wont affect wether a game runs or not. It only is enhancements to the wat its implemented.


Yeah, but it won't have the SLI profiles included in the driver updates, right? I mean I won't be able to use SLI without having the SLI profile for those new games.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakkie20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> by just playing lol. drivers wont affect wether a game runs or not. It only is enhancements to the wat its implemented.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it won't have the SLI profiles included in the driver updates, right? I mean I won't be able to use SLI without having the SLI profile for those new games.
Click to expand...

yes but sli profiles are just certain like use alternate frame rendering 1 plus set prebuffered frames to 4. So this means that you have to manage game profile yourself instead of them doing it for you. Its easy to do in the nvidia control panel.


----------



## Makki

Gotta join this club while i still can. This was made with no sweat, no biosmods and 100% power limit. Used Afterburner/Kombustor combo for stability. MSI Gaming N770 TF 2gb single
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=gpuu3
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4710956?

Fire Strike:
7239 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770(1x) and Intel Core i5-2500K Processor
Graphics Score 8513
Physics Score 7918
Combined Score 3217


----------



## rakkie20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but sli profiles are just certain like use alternate frame rendering 1 plus set prebuffered frames to 4. So this means that you have to manage game profile yourself instead of them doing it for you. Its easy to do in the nvidia control panel.


Alright, thanks. Is there anywhere I can find optimal SLI settings for games?
Thanks again for fixing my problem!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakkie20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but sli profiles are just certain like use alternate frame rendering 1 plus set prebuffered frames to 4. So this means that you have to manage game profile yourself instead of them doing it for you. Its easy to do in the nvidia control panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, thanks. Is there anywhere I can find optimal SLI settings for games?
> Thanks again for fixing my problem!
Click to expand...

usually in a games forums somebodt will complain about sli and others will post what works for them. However its mainly trial and error. try stuff and if it works keep it.


----------



## naddel81

I tried to OC my winforce 2GB model and came up with 1267mhz/7,5GHz as the maximum stable clock. more mhz = heaven freezes somewhere.

Can't I somehow get more juice by adding more than the allowed 12 mV voltage? I read somewhere that even a bios mod won't allow more voltage because of a resistor limiting voltage. is that right?

thx in advance!


----------



## CL3P20

*heaven is likely freezing because your mosfets and inductors are heating up too much .. causing more amperage to build until you hit power limit or unstable power.

Try same voltage and settings, just keep power phases on GPU cooler.. add another fan, to test temporarily. **lower voltage can help sometimes if your running a hot card too... soooo much of the performance on these cores is heat related.. adding power just gets you to your stable temp limit sooner unless you can keep temps in check (on not just on the core).


----------



## harrisondysart

Hey guys, nice thread you got here.

Anyway, I'm trying to overclock my 2GB Gigabyte windforce and I can BARELY push it over stock settings (with both core and memory clock) at stock voltages. Realistically, how much more performance could I get out of it if I tried to up the voltage? (I've heard this card is already heavily overclocked). It is worth flashing a custom BIOS and unlocking the voltage? My card already runs pretty cool in unengine heaven (barely over 70c). What do you think guys?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naddel81*
> 
> I tried to OC my winforce 2GB model and came up with 1267mhz/7,5GHz as the maximum stable clock. more mhz = heaven freezes somewhere.
> 
> Can't I somehow get more juice by adding more than the allowed 12 mV voltage? I read somewhere that even a bios mod won't allow more voltage because of a resistor limiting voltage. is that right?
> 
> thx in advance!


there are voltage mods out there however the bios mod is necessary to add more power. Also the driver is you main voltage limit.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrisondysart*
> 
> Hey guys, nice thread you got here.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying to overclock my 2GB Gigabyte windforce and I can BARELY push it over stock settings (with both core and memory clock) at stock voltages. Realistically, how much more performance could I get out of it if I tried to up the voltage? (I've heard this card is already heavily overclocked). It is worth flashing a custom BIOS and unlocking the voltage? My card already runs pretty cool in unengine heaven (barely over 70c). What do you think guys?


I flashed both of my 770 OC windforce cards just so i would not be limited by TDP and i made the stock volts at 1212mv. I did not mod the bios myself i had cyclops do it. The added 12mv gave me an extra 15-30 on the core. Does not take too much effort to add a custom bios. Launch GPU-z and tell me what memory manufacturer your card has. I'm curious.


----------



## harrisondysart

Thanks for the reply, I'm at school right now but I'll let you know as soon as I get home!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrisondysart*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I'm at school right now but I'll let you know as soon as I get home!


post the bios and they will be modded.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *harrisondysart*
> 
> Hey guys, nice thread you got here.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying to overclock my 2GB Gigabyte windforce and I can BARELY push it over stock settings (with both core and memory clock) at stock voltages. Realistically, how much more performance could I get out of it if I tried to up the voltage? (I've heard this card is already heavily overclocked). It is worth flashing a custom BIOS and unlocking the voltage? My card already runs pretty cool in unengine heaven (barely over 70c). What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> 
> I flashed both of my 770 OC windforce cards just so i would not be limited by TDP and i made the stock volts at 1212mv. I did not mod the bios myself i had cyclops do it. The added 12mv gave me an extra 15-30 on the core. Does not take too much effort to add a custom bios. Launch cpu-z and tell me what memory manufacturer your card has. I'm curious.
Click to expand...

GPU-z


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GPU-z


Yup my mistake. editing now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> GPU-z
> 
> 
> 
> Yup my mistake. editing now.
Click to expand...

lol its cool it was even amusing after leaving pm's with gpu bios' and a guy mentioning that cpu-z did not show him the memory type.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Reason I ask about memory type is because my 770s have different memory which needed different bios'. If yours has same memory i might just be able to save people the work and upload my custom bios I had already flashed. Assuming your card is exact same model. My model> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125463&cm_re=gigabyte_770-_-14-125-463-_-Product


----------



## harrisondysart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Reason I ask about memory type is because my 770s have different memory which needed different bios'. If yours has same memory i might just be able to save people the work and upload my custom bios I had already flashed. Assuming your card is exact same model. My model> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125463&cm_re=gigabyte_770-_-14-125-463-_-Product


Gotcha. It *should* be the same model, but I'll check just to be sure.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Reason I ask about memory type is because my 770s have different memory which needed different bios'. If yours has same memory i might just be able to save people the work and upload my custom bios I had already flashed. Assuming your card is exact same model. My model> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125463&cm_re=gigabyte_770-_-14-125-463-_-Product


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrisondysart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Reason I ask about memory type is because my 770s have different memory which needed different bios'. If yours has same memory i might just be able to save people the work and upload my custom bios I had already flashed. Assuming your card is exact same model. My model> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125463&cm_re=gigabyte_770-_-14-125-463-_-Product
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha. It *should* be the same model, but I'll check just to be sure.
Click to expand...

Its always best to use the original bios for any given card. Besides modding a bios is the easiest thing to do.


----------



## harrisondysart

Here is the GPU-Z page for my 770


----------



## harrisondysart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> post the bios and they will be modded.
> GPU-z


Thanks for the bios in advance!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrisondysart*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the GPU-Z page for my 770


I had one with elpida memory i believe.

here is my gpu screenshot. same bios number. I could just post the bios I have for it








anyone see any issues with that?


----------



## harrisondysart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I had one with elpida memory i believe.
> 
> here is my gpu screenshot. same bios number. I could just post the bios I have for it


sure, worth a shot!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrisondysart*
> 
> sure, worth a shot!


I would wait til someone confirms that the bios number is all that matters but from what I see they are identical. Last thing we need to do is brick your card.
Here is the bios. Be sure to make %110 you know what you're doing before flashing it. And please wait for someone to confirm this will work.

GK104-Elpida-Mod.zip 125k .zip file


And please save your stock bios.


----------



## volegradele

What am I doing wrong
,I did this a million times,but now I get ths!!!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volegradele*
> 
> What am I doing wrong
> ,I did this a million times,but now I get ths!!!


check out this quick vid.


----------



## volegradele

downloaded the previus version of Nvflash and it worked!


----------



## B3RS3RK3R

Hey djthrottleboi,

If u have time and want to, maybe u can tell me whats the difference between the new and the old mod ?
is there some new knowledge that i may have missed (because not reading this thread for 1-2 month)
sorry if this have been mentioned anywhere, but i could not find it








and i would be very happy if u can take a look on the Bios of my Palit Jetstream 2GB Bios (its the latest from the techpowerup site)

Palit.GTX770.2048.130704.zip 122k .zip file


*Thank u very much







*
GrEeTz B3RS3RK3R


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RS3RK3R*
> 
> Hey djthrottleboi,
> 
> If u have time and want to, maybe u can tell me whats the difference between the new and the old mod ?
> is there some new knowlege that i may have missed (because not reading this thread for 1-2 month)
> sorry if this have been mentioned anywhere, but i could not find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i would be very happy if u can take a look on the Bios of my Palit Jetstream 2GB Bios (its the latest from the techpowerup site)
> 
> Palit.GTX770.2048.130704.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Thank u very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> GrEeTz B3RS3RK3R


He does TDP and 1.212V unlock, and if he can disables boost.


----------



## B3RS3RK3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> He does TDP and 1.212V unlock, and if he can disables boost.


Thanks for making it clear


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RS3RK3R*
> 
> Hey djthrottleboi,
> 
> If u have time and want to, maybe u can tell me whats the difference between the new and the old mod ?
> is there some new knowledge that i may have missed (because not reading this thread for 1-2 month)
> sorry if this have been mentioned anywhere, but i could not find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i would be very happy if u can take a look on the Bios of my Palit Jetstream 2GB Bios (its the latest from the techpowerup site)
> 
> Palit.GTX770.2048.130704.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Thank u very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> GrEeTz B3RS3RK3R


the rails have a more stable adjustment and boost is disabled.

Palit.GTX770.2048.130704.zip 246k .zip file


----------



## B3RS3RK3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the rails have a more stable adjustment and boost is disabled.
> 
> Palit.GTX770.2048.130704.zip 246k .zip file


*Thank u*









GrEetZ
B3RS3RK3R


----------



## FedericoUY

Hi all. I'm kinda new in this architecture coming from 2x 480's... Yesterday I started playing with a 770 classy acx, overclocked a bit, but gpuz shows me a boost clock lower than what will show me the monitor of afterburner. On AB ingame, I was 1320 core on orginal vcore, and 3888 mem with no troubles (BF3).

Is the % power limit only temp related? Why does gpuz clocks does not match the monitor clocks of AB?
Thanks in advance. Sorry the noobish questions.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Hi all. I'm kinda new in this architecture coming from 2x 480's... Yesterday I started playing with a 770 classy acx, overclocked a bit, but gpuz shows me a boost clock lower than what will show me the monitor of afterburner. On AB ingame, I was 1320 core on orginal vcore, and 3888 mem with no troubles (BF3).
> 
> Is the % power limit only temp related? Why does gpuz clocks does not match the monitor clocks of AB?
> Thanks in advance. Sorry the noobish questions.


The clock in AB is your current clock. boost clock in GPUz it the stock boost clock and not current. Were you changing the core clock sliders? I can only assume so as you mentioned changing the power %.

I am unsure of what the exact correlation is between the power limit and core clock as whenever i played with it it made no difference. GPUz clocks show stock boost and current. these 3 will often be different values when overclocking. 1320 on the core is not too shabby at all for that card though


----------



## FedericoUY

Ok so I should guide with the AB clocks... ? I would like to go further but voltage regulator on AB only allows +12mv, so is there a bios around to unlock this?
Is 1320 not a good clock for stock vid?


----------



## KingCry

So I found out the even synced in SLI my video cards are running different clock speeds. its a 40mhz difference between the 2 cards :/

Not sure whats causing it now.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> So I found out the even synced in SLI my video cards are running different clock speeds. its a 40mhz difference between the 2 cards :/
> 
> Not sure whats causing it now.


Mine do the same thing regardless of having the same bios flashed to both cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Ok so I should guide with the AB clocks... ? I would like to go further but voltage regulator on AB only allows +12mv, so is there a bios around to unlock this?
> Is 1320 not a good clock for stock vid?


i am saying 1320 on stock volts is actually pretty good. Not sure on pushing past 12mv but you may want to try evga precision for the EVGA card. I thought I read somewhere that certain evga cards can be pushed past 1.212v, but i could be wrong. Someone who knows more about this please elaborate for our friend here.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RS3RK3R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the rails have a more stable adjustment and boost is disabled.
> 
> Palit.GTX770.2048.130704.zip 246k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank u*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrEetZ
> B3RS3RK3R
Click to expand...

no problem let me know how it dances.


----------



## B3RS3RK3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem let me know how it dances.


Hey djthrottleboi,

after a bit more of testing (3DMark11, 3DMark, Unigine Valley, Dirt 2, Grid Autosport) i can say for now it seems to be stable








and thats exactly what i wanted









Before I tried to figured it out in KBT v1.27 by my own, but never got it stable (maybe i wanted to much







because my setting was [email protected] tried 1202 also but maybe i set something wrong at the rales)

I would thank u again for ure help and i think i stay now with ure settings if it would stay stable (set it and forget it







)

GrEeTz B3RS3RK3R


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RS3RK3R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem let me know how it dances.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey djthrottleboi,
> 
> after a bit more of testing (3DMark11, 3DMark, Unigine Valley, Dirt 2, Grid Autosport) i can say for now it seems to be stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats exactly what i wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I tried to figured it out in KBT v1.27 by my own, but never got it stable (maybe i wanted to much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because my setting was [email protected] tried 1202 also but maybe i set something wrong at the rales)
> 
> I would thank u again for ure help and i think i stay now with ure settings if it would stay stable (set it and forget it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> GrEeTz B3RS3RK3R
Click to expand...

Its perfect for 24/7 so stick with those settings.


----------



## FedericoUY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Mine do the same thing regardless of having the same bios flashed to both cards.
> i am saying 1320 on stock volts is actually pretty good. Not sure on pushing past 12mv but you may want to try evga precision for the EVGA card. I thought I read somewhere that certain evga cards can be pushed past 1.212v, but i could be wrong. Someone who knows more about this please elaborate for our friend here.


Thank you man. Would love to try the max out! Cheers


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Thank you man. Would love to try the max out! Cheers


It is gonna vary card from card I know my 770's can do 1.3V in EVGA Precision X and they are Nvidia Reference cards from best buy and they overclock damn well also.


----------



## FedericoUY

Are there no skyn3t bios for the 770 classy?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Are there no skyn3t bios for the 770 classy?


ask here or post the ln2 bios and i will make one.


----------



## FedericoUY

Ok, thanks for your help. I used ez3flash and saved bios to a rom. Let me know if it is ok...

770classy.zip 121k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Ok, thanks for your help. I used ez3flash and saved bios to a rom. Let me know if it is ok...
> 
> 770classy.zip 121k .zip file


boost is limited to 1228.5MHz

770classy.zip 243k .zip file
If you get watercooling you can do the afterburner mod and run higher voltages. also you will default to 1.212v during performance mode and your power target and tdp are 450w which is more tha enough for 1.212v and enough for 1.4v probably.


----------



## FedericoUY

Ok so now my default voltage will be 1.212?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Ok so now my default voltage will be 1.212?


yes when in high performance mode. your card still will idle in low voltage when not in the p00 stage.


----------



## KingCry

So I'm debating on wether or not I pick up some aftermarket air coolers for my GTX 770's to have better temps. Any ideas?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> So I'm debating on wether or not I pick up some aftermarket air coolers for my GTX 770's to have better temps. Any ideas?


water unless you dont mind the tight fit.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> water unless you dont mind the tight fit.


If tight fit is not an issue the arctic cooling coolers are awesome. But water is still better if it's in the budget


----------



## FedericoUY

Ok... Do you all use that soft to flash or there is something more graphical?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Ok... Do you all use that soft to flash or there is something more graphical?


I use nvflash for windows and command line.

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

Code:



Code:


nvflash newmod.rom

replace newmod.rom with bios name.


----------



## FedericoUY

Ok, thank you, will try later.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Ok, thank you, will try later.


just remember that the bios has to be in the same folder with nvflash. also to open command prompt in that folder just hold shift and right click in the folder.


----------



## Go6s

Hi guys
I just tried Skyn3t mod bios on my GTX 770 Gainward.
Boost has gone, but sometimes (rarely) I've got drops around 1000Mhz, just like my own previous custom mod.
I'm never over 67°C with 1293Mhz/7750MHz, and already increased TDP (500w max)
Do you have same troubles ? What should I modify ?
Or anything else ?
Thanks

Edit : I just modified base and memory frequency to these values (I'm sure they're stables) of the mod with kbt 1.27. Then I modify the 450000 TDP value to 500000 but it still drops.


----------



## FedericoUY

Just to know, how much core voltage do you need for that clock?


----------



## Go6s

1.212v.


----------



## marcgarcia322

then i dont think your reaching your tdp
i think your need to have someone here to mod your original bios
like cyclops or djthrottleboi
if you post your bios in a zip format
im sure someone will help you out


----------



## Go6s

Hi
It seems drops are inevitable.
So I flashed back with my custom bios, I just increased TDP to avoid throttle.
I run at 1137Mhz/1241Mhz/7700Mhz/1.125v/1.200v and made a "turbo" profile at 1137Mhz/1293Mhz/7900Mhz/1.125v/1.212v
I'm almost always at turbo speed in Evil Within, full HD, all options max, and now drops are only at 1137Mhz, so this is normal !
I don't touch my bios anymore...........for now








Thanks, and have a good evening...if you're near GMT+1

Edit: I've got another question, can I run all actuals cards at 100% on a PCI-e 2.0 slot ?
What the 5GT/s means, and which is the card value to compare ?


----------



## Gman257

Hey djthrottleboi,

Can you help me out with my with my ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5. Respect!!

GK104.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gman257*
> 
> Hey djthrottleboi,
> 
> Can you help me out with my with my ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5. Respect!!
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file


here you go. let me know how it works.

GK10412.zip 247k .zip file


----------



## Socram13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go. let me know how it works.
> 
> GK10412.zip 247k .zip file


I used this modified bios on my Asus 770, and seems to work well, thx


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socram13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go. let me know how it works.
> 
> GK10412.zip 247k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used this modified bios on my Asus 770, and seems to work well, thx
Click to expand...

lol it was modified specifically for you. now start oc'ing


----------



## Socram13

Shame that my card don't work well with latest drivers(since 344.11).

http://postimg.org/image/z1e9c1j73/ OK!
http://postimg.org/image/jree4unov/ NOT OK!

PS: I tried all drivers since 344.11 - 344.80 and all of them got problems with my card.

The clocks stay at 2D(405MHZ) even during games, ending up in terrible performance, I reinstalled OS but no luck, I think it's Vbios+Drivers incompatibility, only fix is stay at 340.52 or older drivers.

I've posted this at Nvidia forums, but they seem to ignore this case, even posted at Asus Rog forums, but no answer :/


----------



## FedericoUY

Still not flahed the bios yet, but why does the precision x tool allows to go up to 1.3v of overvoltage, while afterburner only goes +12mv? Is this normal?


----------



## yigit

where do i find a modified pny xlr8 enthusiast edition rom?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socram13*
> 
> Shame that my card don't work well with latest drivers(since 344.11).
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/z1e9c1j73/ OK!
> http://postimg.org/image/jree4unov/ NOT OK!
> 
> PS: I tried all drivers since 344.11 - 344.80 and all of them got problems with my card.
> 
> The clocks stay at 2D(405MHZ) even during games, ending up in terrible performance, I reinstalled OS but no luck, I think it's Vbios+Drivers incompatibility, only fix is stay at 340.52 or older drivers.
> 
> I've posted this at Nvidia forums, but they seem to ignore this case, even posted at Asus Rog forums, but no answer :/


The latest drivers have been causing issues. If you look at the driver Feedback threads for each drier in the Nvidia forums you will see many people are having a ton of issues. The only thing that will fix these issues is better drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Still not flahed the bios yet, but why does the precision x tool allows to go up to 1.3v of overvoltage, while afterburner only goes +12mv? Is this normal?


If you have certain EVGA cards then it will allow 1.3v. MSI afterburner does the same for Lightnings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yigit*
> 
> i think i did it wrong
> 
> so i saved bios to new folder where the ez3flash rar is via gpu-z, renamed it X.rom, extracted the rar, launched it.
> first i pressed 3, when thats done i pressed 5 and now thats done.
> what now?


be sure to reboot after the flash but the best way to make sure is to hold shift and right click in the folder and select open command prompt here. Then type

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

then if you have 1 gpu(the one you are trying to flash) then type

Code:



Code:


nvflash x.rom

and if you have multiple cards and/or a PLX chip then instead of the last command you will type

Code:



Code:


nvflash --index=1 x.rom

and you will replace 1 with the number of the gpu which can be found out during the nvflash --protectoff command. Also it is listed in the order that they are inserted in the motherboard. A PLX chip will always be number 0 if present. If not present then gpu 0 will tbe the gpu closest to the cpu.


----------



## yigit

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by yigit View Post
> 
> i think i did it wrong
> 
> so i saved bios to new folder where the ez3flash rar is via gpu-z, renamed it X.rom, extracted the rar, launched it.
> first i pressed 3, when thats done i pressed 5 and now thats done.
> what now?
> be sure to reboot after the flash but the best way to make sure is to hold shift and right click in the folder and select open command prompt here. Then type
> Code:
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> then if you have 1 gpu(the one you are trying to flash) then type
> Code:
> nvflash x.rom
> 
> and if you have multiple cards and/or a PLX chip then instead of the last command you will type
> Code:
> nvflash --index=1 x.rom
> 
> and you will replace 1 with the number of the gpu which can be found out during the nvflash --protectoff command. Also it is listed in the order that they are inserted in the motherboard. A PLX chip will always be number 0 if present. If not present then gpu 0 will tbe the gpu closest to the cpu.


well turns out that x.rom was stock bios









where can i find modified bios for these (i think they are same)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2374/pny-xlr8-gtx-770-enthusiast-edition.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1968/palit-gtx-770.html


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yigit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by yigit View Post
> 
> i think i did it wrong
> 
> so i saved bios to new folder where the ez3flash rar is via gpu-z, renamed it X.rom, extracted the rar, launched it.
> first i pressed 3, when thats done i pressed 5 and now thats done.
> what now?
> be sure to reboot after the flash but the best way to make sure is to hold shift and right click in the folder and select open command prompt here. Then type
> Code:
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> then if you have 1 gpu(the one you are trying to flash) then type
> Code:
> nvflash x.rom
> 
> and if you have multiple cards and/or a PLX chip then instead of the last command you will type
> Code:
> nvflash --index=1 x.rom
> 
> and you will replace 1 with the number of the gpu which can be found out during the nvflash --protectoff command. Also it is listed in the order that they are inserted in the motherboard. A PLX chip will always be number 0 if present. If not present then gpu 0 will tbe the gpu closest to the cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> well turns out that x.rom was stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where can i find modified bios for these (i think they are same)
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2374/pny-xlr8-gtx-770-enthusiast-edition.html
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1968/palit-gtx-770.html
Click to expand...

just upload your original somebody in this thread will mod it.


----------



## yigit

GK104.zip 123k .zip file


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2374/pny-xlr8-gtx-770-enthusiast-edition.html


----------



## Go6s

Hi
I'm pretty sure an expert can confirm me !
Here is my afterburner graph, playing the Evil Within, in my "standard OC mode" (1241MHz/7700MHz/1.212v, base is 1137MHz)
As you can see, my temp is under 62°C, I've increased TDP to 375w in bios, and each CLK state has a 0.025v voltage range, this is why my voltage and frequency graphs are identicals.
Sometimes, frequency is under base value, but over P02 state.
Can you confirm me, that the card is ajusting frequency according to load ?
And this is not a downclock to run safe ?

Because before modding, it was very rare I had others frequencies than P08, P05, P02, P00 or base.

Thanks in advance


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yigit*
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2374/pny-xlr8-gtx-770-enthusiast-edition.html


here you go

GK104.zip 123k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Hi
> I'm pretty sure an expert can confirm me !
> Here is my afterburner graph, playing the Evil Within, in my "standard OC mode" (1241MHz/7700MHz/1.212v, base is 1137MHz)
> As you can see, my temp is under 62°C, I've increased TDP to 375w in bios, and each CLK state has a 0.025v voltage range, this is why my voltage and frequency graphs are identicals.
> Sometimes, frequency is under base value, but over P02 state.
> Can you confirm me, that the card is ajusting frequency according to load ?
> And this is not a downclock to run safe ?
> 
> Because before modding, it was very rare I had others frequencies than P08, P05, P02, P00 or base.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I would like to see the bios.


----------



## Go6s

OK
Here it is

GK104oc1137.1241.3850.1125v.1212v.TDP375w.actuelle.zip 123k .zip file


It's hard to know which values to modify, because informations are different depending of tutorials or sources !
I tried to make a safe OC with minimal power consumption.
This is why I "burned" with several frequencies and fixed voltages 1 offsett higher (ex: 1137MHz stable at 1.112v so CLK range is 1.125/1.150v or 1.200/1.212 for 1228MHz stable at 1.187v)
Maybe I'm totally wrong !
I prefer not to stay at 1.212 when it's not necessary
You'll see I didn't change some TDP values (PCI-e, rail...)... if I wasn't wrong with "groups of values" !
It may be the problem, if problem there is !


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> OK
> Here it is
> 
> GK104oc1137.1241.3850.1125v.1212v.TDP375w.actuelle.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> It's hard to know which values to modify, because informations are different depending of tutorials or sources !
> I tried to make a safe OC with minimal power consumption.
> This is why I "burned" with several frequencies and fixed voltages 1 offsett higher (ex: 1137MHz stable at 1.112v so CLK range is 1.125/1.150v or 1.200/1.212 for 1228MHz stable at 1.187v)
> Maybe I'm totally wrong !
> I prefer not to stay at 1.212 when it's not necessary
> You'll see I didn't change some TDP values (PCI-e, rail...)... if I wasn't wrong with "groups of values" !
> It may be the problem, if problem there is !


this has been adjusted to 1.212v when under load but when its not in high performance mode it will drop to low voltage. this should help it remain stable.

GK104oc1137.1241.3850.1125v.1212v.TDP375w.actuelle.zip 123k .zip file
 Also the power has been adjusted and boost dropped and limited to 1228 core. ram clocks remain the same. let me know if it works


----------



## Go6s

Thanks for the help.
I'll try it tomorrow


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> I'll try it tomorrow


ok keep me updated.


----------



## Go6s

Hello,
Actually, I had a look to the mod you made, it's pretty same as skyn3t, and I already tried with this.
Anyway, I flashed with your bios, It works pretty well, but I still have some lower frequencies.
I'm sure I'm stable at 1241 (even 1293MHz for my "turbo" profile !, maybe more, never tried !) under 1.212v, TDP are now correctly fixed and T° are good.
With my custom bios, on a "hard" game, this is more stable, as you can see on this picture (Far Cry 4, 1080p, ultra, hbao+, msaa x4, v-sync)
So lower frequencies are just a response to lower load, not a "safe" downclock.
So I'm gonna let it like that for now.
Thanks for your help


----------



## KingCry

So I was working on an overclocking run for AIR on my 770's and got told that my air flow set was wrong and that I was suffocating my cards of air.

I responded with this diagram:


----------



## KingCry

I've also got alot of tweaking to do and figure out what driver is gonna be the best for Overclocking seeing as soon as DSR was added to 700 series cards I crash at 1350mhz on the cores :/

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4857614


----------



## Go6s

I think your noctua nf-p12 prevents a good air entrance to the top card.
You should try without.
I my rig, I canalize flow from bottom and front directly to the card, and made a total horizontal separation at card level


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> I think your noctua nf-p12 prevents a good air entrance to the top card.
> You should try without.
> I my rig, I canalize flow from bottom and front directly to the card, and made a total horizontal separation at card level


I tryed with out it and the top card was running at 75C and the bottom around 67-68C I was working on some driver testing yesterday, so I was trying to reduce the amount of heat that was between the 2 cards as much as I can and it really did help a huge amount with out any fan adjustment the cards were 90C and 85c and then with the adjustments it brought them down to 68C and 62C with their overclock.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Hello,
> Actually, I had a look to the mod you made, it's pretty same as skyn3t, and I already tried with this.
> Anyway, I flashed with your bios, It works pretty well, but I still have some lower frequencies.
> I'm sure I'm stable at 1241 (even 1293MHz for my "turbo" profile !, maybe more, never tried !) under 1.212v, TDP are now correctly fixed and T° are good.
> With my custom bios, on a "hard" game, this is more stable, as you can see on this picture (Far Cry 4, 1080p, ultra, hbao+, msaa x4, v-sync)
> So lower frequencies are just a response to lower load, not a "safe" downclock.
> So I'm gonna let it like that for now.
> Thanks for your help


I can set the card to run at a dedicated clock instead of downclocking under load.


----------



## Go6s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I can set the card to run at a dedicated clock instead of downclocking under load.


Really ?
I already tried a lot of combinations !
The bios you modded, or skyn3t bios have same effects, this is why I gave up the idea to run without boost, at 1241MHz stable under load.
I analyzed precisely the graph, and i'm pretty sure this is not "downclocking under load", but downclocking because full clock isn't necessary.
But if you think you can stabilize my clock at 1241MHz/3850MHz/1.212v, so yes, I'm interested.
You already have my bios, or maybe you want stock bios ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I can set the card to run at a dedicated clock instead of downclocking under load.
> 
> 
> 
> Really ?
> I already tried a lot of combinations !
> The bios you modded, or skyn3t bios have same effects, this is why I gave up the idea to run without boost, at 1241MHz stable under load.
> I analyzed precisely the graph, and i'm pretty sure this is not "downclocking under load", but downclocking because full clock isn't necessary.
> But if you think you can stabilize my clock at 1241MHz/3850MHz/1.212v, so yes, I'm interested.
> You already have my bios, or maybe you want stock bios ?
Click to expand...

post the one i modded.


----------



## Go6s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I tryed with out it and the top card was running at 75C and the bottom around 67-68C I was working on some driver testing yesterday, so I was trying to reduce the amount of heat that was between the 2 cards as much as I can and it really did help a huge amount with out any fan adjustment the cards were 90C and 85c and then with the adjustments it brought them down to 68C and 62C with their overclock.


Wow, a huge difference like you said.
Your T° are pretty good, specially with 1350MHz ! (voltage ? just to know)
What's your problem ? You're not stable since you updated drivers ?
Did you check new options in 3D panel ?
I never had any trouble like this with latest drivers, or previous (but i'm not SLI)


----------



## Go6s

Here it is.
Please fix to 1241MHz/3850MHz
Thanks

GK104moddedbydjthrottleboi.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Wow, a huge difference like you said.
> Your T° are pretty good, specially with 1350MHz ! (voltage ? just to know)
> What's your problem ? You're not stable since you updated drivers ?
> Did you check new options in 3D panel ?
> I never had any trouble like this with latest drivers, or previous (but i'm not SLI)


Yeah I set the control panel to what it is normally ran at for settings for me so I think s just a driver issue and t voltage is 1.3V


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Here it is.
> Please fix to 1241MHz/3850MHz
> Thanks
> 
> GK104moddedbydjthrottleboi.zip 123k .zip file


here you go.

GK104oc.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## Go6s

Thanks
I'll try it in the afternoon, and let you know !


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Thanks
> I'll try it in the afternoon, and let you know !


no problem and keep me updated.


----------



## lanzar

hello to all, I have a new gigabyte GTX770 windforce 2GB, the max voltage afterburnet let me is 1.2120, I the card is very cold, max 50C in full strees, i try to download the modded bios from the page 1 here, but the windows just crash when startup, maybe different board or rev...

this is my stock bios

http://www.filedropper.com/gk104

if you can please to change what need to change to disable that voltage limited...

big thanks


----------



## Socram13

Hi, djthrottleboi could you please modify my Asus 770 Bios to 1241 MHz core clock and 7500 MHz mem clock?
I've been testing and it's stable at those values.
Thanks in advance!









http://www.mediafire.com/download/k6ta2m896vqagq9/GTX_770_Original_ASUS.rom

BTW if you set "Boost limit" to 1241, Max table clock will be also 1241? if not, the card can achieve higher clock even if set to 1241 at Boost limit?


----------



## FedericoUY

Djthrottle... If I flash the bios you provided me for the 770 classy, will the afterburner unlock the voltage so I can go up? I hate precisionx. Right now AB only allows me to go +12, even after I set unlock the voltage on it, wich the only thing it did was unlocking monitoring of the voltage...
I'm stable at stock core volt at 1188mv with 1320core / 8000mem... I think 1360 or so is also stable, but not 14xx... 1450 will crash drivers at stock volts. Hope to reach 14xx with some voltage bump.
It works at 1320 full load around 60 to 63° so I guess it's ok.
Cheers.


----------



## lanzar

sorry for the bad linkl - I upload the other web

https://www.transferbigfiles.com/download/file/32d42903-862d-4253-87d2-6ed06ed2d4a4?rt=CRLzbafbJwSuwkvvVxnkpQ2


----------



## yigit

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by yigit View Post
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2374/pny-xlr8-gtx-770-enthusiast-edition.html
> here you go GK104.zip 123k .zip file


thank you

Edit:i can raise the voltage but power limit wont go above 100% is that ok?
Edit:iwhen i raise the voltage and click apply it just resets


----------



## Go6s

Hi djthrottleboi
I tested your bios this afternoon, it work very good.
Under load, I'm at 1241MHz stable.
However, when game is loading, or paused, or simply when full power isn't needed, clock is going down step by step (graph is like treads of a stair) and do the reverse thing (much more quickly) till boost clock when back to game.
But i guess it's not a problem ?

Matching voltages are correct and I've still got idle and boot states.
I never had these intermediates frequencies at stock, maybe CLK voltages ranges are too restricted ?


----------



## KingCry

Just got this with a single card in Valley 1080p Extreme HD


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> hello to all, I have a new gigabyte GTX770 windforce 2GB, the max voltage afterburnet let me is 1.2120, I the card is very cold, max 50C in full strees, i try to download the modded bios from the page 1 here, but the windows just crash when startup, maybe different board or rev...
> 
> this is my stock bios
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/gk104
> 
> if you can please to change what need to change to disable that voltage limited...
> 
> big thanks


Please zip your bios and attach it here using the paperclip in the editor as i find that site suspicious and everything on it is blocked due to my configuration.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socram13*
> 
> Hi, djthrottleboi could you please modify my Asus 770 Bios to 1241 MHz core clock and 7500 MHz mem clock?
> I've been testing and it's stable at those values.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/k6ta2m896vqagq9/GTX_770_Original_ASUS.rom
> 
> BTW if you set "Boost limit" to 1241, Max table clock will be also 1241? if not, the card can achieve higher clock even if set to 1241 at Boost limit?


Please attach bios here in a zip file. use the paperclip to attach it as I asked the other guy to do it I must ask you in efforts to be fair. You 2 can right click the bios and select send to compressed then use the paperclip in the editor to attach it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Djthrottle... If I flash the bios you provided me for the 770 classy, will the afterburner unlock the voltage so I can go up? I hate precisionx. Right now AB only allows me to go +12, even after I set unlock the voltage on it, wich the only thing it did was unlocking monitoring of the voltage...
> I'm stable at stock core volt at 1188mv with 1320core / 8000mem... I think 1360 or so is also stable, but not 14xx... 1450 will crash drivers at stock volts. Hope to reach 14xx with some voltage bump.
> It works at 1320 full load around 60 to 63° so I guess it's ok.
> Cheers.


uninstall PX if you have it as AB and PX affect each other and If it is my bios mod you reach 1.212v and stay there under load so thats as far as you can go until you do the afterburner mods.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> sorry for the bad linkl - I upload the other web
> 
> https://www.transferbigfiles.com/download/file/32d42903-862d-4253-87d2-6ed06ed2d4a4?rt=CRLzbafbJwSuwkvvVxnkpQ2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yigit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by yigit View Post
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2374/pny-xlr8-gtx-770-enthusiast-edition.html
> here you go GK104.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> Edit:i can raise the voltage but power limit wont go above 100% is that ok?
> Edit:iwhen i raise the voltage and click apply it just resets
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> hello to all, I have a new gigabyte GTX770 windforce 2GB, the max voltage afterburnet let me is 1.2120, I the card is very cold, max 50C in full strees, i try to download the modded bios from the page 1 here, but the windows just crash when startup, maybe different board or rev...
> 
> this is my stock bios
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/gk104
> 
> if you can please to change what need to change to disable that voltage limited...
> 
> big thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socram13*
> 
> Hi, djthrottleboi could you please modify my Asus 770 Bios to 1241 MHz core clock and 7500 MHz mem clock?
> I've been testing and it's stable at those values.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/k6ta2m896vqagq9/GTX_770_Original_ASUS.rom
> 
> BTW if you set "Boost limit" to 1241, Max table clock will be also 1241? if not, the card can achieve higher clock even if set to 1241 at Boost limit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Djthrottle... If I flash the bios you provided me for the 770 classy, will the afterburner unlock the voltage so I can go up? I hate precisionx. Right now AB only allows me to go +12, even after I set unlock the voltage on it, wich the only thing it did was unlocking monitoring of the voltage...
> I'm stable at stock core volt at 1188mv with 1320core / 8000mem... I think 1360 or so is also stable, but not 14xx... 1450 will crash drivers at stock volts. Hope to reach 14xx with some voltage bump.
> It works at 1320 full load around 60 to 63° so I guess it's ok.
> Cheers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> sorry for the bad linkl - I upload the other web
> 
> https://www.transferbigfiles.com/download/file/32d42903-862d-4253-87d2-6ed06ed2d4a4?rt=CRLzbafbJwSuwkvvVxnkpQ2


Same request as above

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Hi djthrottleboi
> I tested your bios this afternoon, it work very good.
> Under load, I'm at 1241MHz stable.
> However, when game is loading, or paused, or simply when full power isn't needed, clock is going down step by step (graph is like treads of a stair) and do the reverse thing (much more quickly) till boost clock when back to game.
> But i guess it's not a problem ?
> 
> Matching voltages are correct and I've still got idle and boot states.
> I never had these intermediates frequencies at stock, maybe CLK voltages ranges are too restricted ?


I locked power target to 350w as its more than you will need for 1.3v and maybe nough for 1.4v.


----------



## Socram13

Ok, djthrottleboi, bios file is here:

GTX770ASUSDCII.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## Go6s

So ?
I'm Ok with your bios.
I just want to know if clock like "treads of a stair" is a problem for card lifetime ?

Edit: I just remember, I would know the base 3D and boost voltage at stock on the MSI GTX770 Lightning ?
Can anyone help me ? Before my brother burns his card


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> So ?
> I'm Ok with your bios.
> I just want to know if clock like "treads of a stair" is a problem for card lifetime ?
> 
> Edit: I just remember, I would know the base 3D and boost voltage at stock on the MSI GTX770 Lightning ?
> Can anyone help me ? Before my brother burns his card


you are safe with this as the 770 can handle the 1.212v as i ran one myself at that voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socram13*
> 
> Ok, djthrottleboi, bios file is here:
> 
> GTX770ASUSDCII.zip 123k .zip file


 GTX770ASUSDCII.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## KingCry

I can second this as I actualy only went through 1 770 due to voltage issues. Since then though my 770's have always ran at 1.3V on refrence PCB's with refrence Coolers.


----------



## Go6s

Alright, thanks
But I'm not worry with voltage, I'm with "yoyo" clocks !

Kingcry,
Are you using AB mod or volt mod to get 1.3v ?
Mods aren't working on mine.
Do you know if a 680 bios can unlock voltage on 770 card (other than lightning) ?


----------



## lanzar

GK104.zip 124k .zip file


msi afterburner let me increase the voltage, but the limit is 1.212V, I need more then that... at least 1.3V...

big thanks !


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Alright, thanks
> But I'm not worry with voltage, I'm with "yoyo" clocks !
> 
> Kingcry,
> Are you using AB mod or volt mod to get 1.3v ?
> Mods aren't working on mine.
> Do you know if a 680 bios can unlock voltage on 770 card (other than lightning) ?


Its not a bios that will unlock the voltages over 1.212v you will have to find a mod that does it. there are many mods out there so keep searching.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> GK104.zip 124k .zip file
> 
> 
> msi afterburner let me increase the voltage, but the limit is 1.212V, I need more then that... at least 1.3V...
> 
> big thanks !


There are multiple afterburner mods that can get you 1.3 and the bios cannot be set to 1.3v and run it as it will only cause issues. The driver is what limits the voltage to 1.212v and to get around that the afterburner mod skips the driver and communicates with the voltage controller directly. You will run 1.212v automatically whenever under load when I mod your bios.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Alright, thanks
> But I'm not worry with voltage, I'm with "yoyo" clocks !
> 
> Kingcry,
> Are you using AB mod or volt mod to get 1.3v ?
> Mods aren't working on mine.
> Do you know if a 680 bios can unlock voltage on 770 card (other than lightning) ?


I'm just using EVGA Precision X 16 to do 1.3V just a driver crash makes me hard shut down my system to get the card to be recognized properly.


----------



## Socram13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol it was modified specifically for you. now start oc'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK10412.zip 247k .zip file


 GTX770ASUSDCII.zip 123k .zip file


BTW, what is the difference between those two bios modifications, one was made specifically for the other user and the other is yesterday's bios you modified.
I tried the both but can't see any difference, clocks, TDP, voltage, boost is anything different?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socram13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol it was modified specifically for you. now start oc'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK10412.zip 247k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX770ASUSDCII.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> BTW, what is the difference between those two bios modifications, one was made specifically for the other user and the other is yesterday's bios you modified.
> I tried the both but can't see any difference, clocks, TDP, voltage, boost is anything different?
Click to expand...

boost tables and corresponding voltage table adjustments and the rest I do generic as I have so many bios that I mod in pm and threads. I have personally tested this and the 770 will not use more than 350w in most cases and the voltage is limited to 1.212v by the driver. The only thing left to oc is the clocks and thats not a thing I can do remotely so i set a boost limit and let you oc the rest. Unless you are a new user and not good with oc'ing then I leave boost enabled so that it caan give them a good core boost and then they only need worry about ram. Some cards get special adjustments but Asus cards are not one of them. When requests are made I can do those too.


----------



## FedericoUY

Wich are the afterburner mods? Only that needed to go beyond 1.212?


----------



## Socram13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you are safe with this as the 770 can handle the 1.212v as i ran one myself at that voltage.
> 
> GTX770ASUSDCII.zip 123k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> boost tables and corresponding voltage table adjustments and the rest I do generic as I have so many bios that I mod in pm and threads. I have personally tested this and the 770 will not use more than 350w in most cases and the voltage is limited to 1.212v by the driver. The only thing left to oc is the clocks and thats not a thing I can do remotely so i set a boost limit and let you oc the rest. Unless you are a new user and not good with oc'ing then I leave boost enabled so that it caan give them a good core boost and then they only need worry about ram. Some cards get special adjustments but Asus cards are not one of them. When requests are made I can do those too.


Thanks for the explanation!
Myself tested and max stable clock is 1267 MHz for core and 7500 MHZ for VRAM








One thing I like with your bios mod is that I don't get "capped" by Vrel/Vop during games/benchmarks like I was with origianl factory bios.
BTW what is the "boost limit" value you set for my bios?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> Wich are the afterburner mods? Only that needed to go beyond 1.212?


rbby voltmod, Skyn3t's voltmod with Occam's voltmod rewrite for ncp4026, zawarudo's mod.there are others but they require water and more research.


----------



## KingCry

Yeah I'm just letting this sink in now #1 for 2x 770's for Catzilla 720p
And I did it all on air!
http://hwbot.org/submission/2686381_kingcry_catzilla___720p_2x_geforce_gtx_770_33560_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Yeah I'm just letting this sink in now #1 for 2x 770's for Catzilla 720p
> And I did it all on air!
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2686381_kingcry_catzilla___720p_2x_geforce_gtx_770_33560_marks?recalculate=true


Niiiiiiice. I might make a try at that at some point when I have spare 770's lying around.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Niiiiiiice. I might make a try at that at some point when I have spare 770's lying around.


Its differently a fun card to overclock with, I just need new cards to play with for overclocking.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Its differently a fun card to overclock with, I just need new cards to play with for overclocking.


I currently have two 770 SC's, although one's borked and I keep forgetting to send it in for RMA. I'll have to see if EVGA will re-open it when there's spare cash *shifty eyes*. It's tempting to somehow pick up a pair of 770 Classifieds though, simply because, well.... Classified.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I currently have two 770 SC's, although one's borked and I keep forgetting to send it in for RMA. I'll have to see if EVGA will re-open it when there's spare cash *shifty eyes*. It's tempting to somehow pick up a pair of 770 Classifieds though, simply because, well.... Classified.


I want either lightning or Classifieds if I stay in the 700 seiries cards otherwise I will be 100% going Zotac or ordering cards from Asia or the UK(Colorful/GALAX)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I want either lightning or Classifieds if I stay in the 700 seiries cards otherwise I will be 100% going Zotac or ordering cards from Asia or the UK(Colorful/GALAX)


I just want a pair that I can display on the wall when they aren't in use *shifty eyes* Oh, and of course a pair to push nicely ^_^

EDIT: Wait, no EK waterblocks for the 680/770 Classified? That... changes things. Only universal vga supremacy blocks fit, not even Thermospheres? Ouch.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I just want a pair that I can display on the wall when they aren't in use *shifty eyes* Oh, and of course a pair to push nicely ^_^


I differently know that feel, the Colorful IGame 980 PCB is using much higher quality stuff then it seems EVGA is using on the 980 Classified this time around.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I differently know that feel, the Colorful IGame 980 PCB is using much higher quality stuff then it seems EVGA is using on the 980 Classified this time around.


Yeah, the Colorful cards do look rather fierce in the power department. They also went with the new standard for displays, unlike EVGA. Really hope EVGA doesn't make that same mistake whenever big Maxwell comes out.


----------



## KingCry

So I got all I can out of my system on air today


----------



## Go6s

Hi,
Do you know if modifying Vgpu has an influence on Vmemory (on 770ref) ?
Because there is no cursor in AB, or value in bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Hi,
> Do you know if modifying Vgpu has an influence on Vmemory (on 770ref) ?
> Because there is no cursor in AB, or value in bios.


I can up the memory voltage to 1.212v but thats the limit as only special cards like the classy have other mods to up the memory voltage. I don't think the lightning even has it


----------



## lanzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its not a bios that will unlock the voltages over 1.212v you will have to find a mod that does it. there are many mods out there so keep searching.
> There are multiple afterburner mods that can get you 1.3 and the bios cannot be set to 1.3v and run it as it will only cause issues. The driver is what limits the voltage to 1.212v and to get around that the afterburner mod skips the driver and communicates with the voltage controller directly. You will run 1.212v automatically whenever under load when I mod your bios.


so what the bios mod do if not higher voltage ?

I try to do that MSI AB MOD, but nothing happened, is supposed to work on windforce GTX770 ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Its not a bios that will unlock the voltages over 1.212v you will have to find a mod that does it. there are many mods out there so keep searching.
> There are multiple afterburner mods that can get you 1.3 and the bios cannot be set to 1.3v and run it as it will only cause issues. The driver is what limits the voltage to 1.212v and to get around that the afterburner mod skips the driver and communicates with the voltage controller directly. You will run 1.212v automatically whenever under load when I mod your bios.
> 
> 
> 
> so what the bios mod do if not higher voltage ?
> 
> I try to do that MSI AB MOD, but nothing happened, is supposed to work on windforce GTX770 ?
Click to expand...

The higher voltages to 1.212v is a nice upgrade but the main point of bios modding is to provide the power that Nvidia set too low as it limits your oc potential. It Is not guaranteed to increase oc capacity but it can. The Gigabyte series cards can be modded with some work but its a 50/50 thing as The gigabyte NCP4208 controller is a slightly altered version of the NCP4206. Some change the ncp_4206 command to 4208 and it works but it can use the 4206 command when it wants. I have personally ran many gigabyte cards and their 780 was no exception. It would not work and one day i removed the driver components one by one then reinstalled and then reinstalled afterburner after deleting everything afterburner and iobit uninstaller missed and it worked the next time i attempted the mod. then i did something dumb and had to reinstall the driver and no matter what i couldn't get it to work. Just remember to delete the profiles if it fails and doesn't work or else you will be working with the same profile over and over.


----------



## lanzar

OK, so u can mod it please ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> OK, so u can mod it please ?


zip it and post it in this thread using th paperclip button on the post editor.


----------



## lanzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> GK104.zip 124k .zip file
> 
> 
> msi afterburner let me increase the voltage, but the limit is 1.212V, I need more then that... at least 1.3V...
> 
> big thanks !


im already zip it







thank you !


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> GK104.zip 124k .zip file
> 
> 
> msi afterburner let me increase the voltage, but the limit is 1.212V, I need more then that... at least 1.3V...
> 
> big thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> im already zip it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you !
Click to expand...

I already modded that one to the max. You have to do the voltmods. Find them do research and try them. I recommend not doing any of them if you are on air cooling.


----------



## lanzar

im not understand where the modded one is... where u put it ? im not find it...

because the bios in page 1 is different then my, when im update it the card crash when windows startup... different version maybe... because of that I ask you to mod my original bios...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> im not understand where the modded one is... where u put it ? im not find it...
> 
> because the bios in page 1 is different then my, when im update it the card crash when windows startup... different version maybe... because of that I ask you to mod my original bios...


sorry i responded to a post when you posted last time but i forgot to post it.

GK104.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## lanzar

thank you !

The situation now is like that

I cant move up or down the core voltage, when im apply is jump back to 0... is should be like that ?

msi.jpg 127k .jpg file


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> thank you !
> 
> The situation now is like that
> 
> I cant move up or down the core voltage, when im apply is jump back to 0... is should be like that ?
> 
> msi.jpg 127k .jpg file


Did you enable voltage control in the settings?


----------



## lanzar

yes, without it the voltage area in grey color...

gpuz show 1.212V, but I cant even down the voltage, the point is even if I mod my msi ab ( what I not succeed until now ) I cant not go with higher voltage, because is always jump back to 0...


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> yes, without it the voltage area in grey color...
> 
> gpuz show 1.212V, but I cant even down the voltage, the point is even if I mod my msi ab ( what I not succeed until now ) I cant not go with higher voltage, because is always jump back to 0...


If your on a custom BIOS for your GPU the Voltage is locked at 1.212 so that must be why.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanzar*
> 
> yes, without it the voltage area in grey color...
> 
> gpuz show 1.212V, but I cant even down the voltage, the point is even if I mod my msi ab ( what I not succeed until now ) I cant not go with higher voltage, because is always jump back to 0...


i fell asleep but try this and see if the mod works.

GK104.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## KLEANupguy7

hmmmm the day has come that i say bye too my 770 lighting








for some water


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KLEANupguy7*
> 
> hmmmm the day has come that i say bye too my 770 lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some water


I know that feel I'm gonna be putting my 770's in their box soon because they are getting replaced with 970 G1 Gaming cards


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I know that feel I'm gonna be putting my 770's in their box soon because they are getting replaced with 970 G1 Gaming cards


Any word on when the next gen nvidia is coming? I know the 970 and 980 just came out but I need a single card to replace my 770s efficiently. or do you guys think the 980 would be up to par with more vram? I plan to watercool my next card as well.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Any word on when the next gen nvidia is coming? I know the 970 and 980 just came out but I need a single card to replace my 770s efficiently. or do you guys think the 980 would be up to par with more vram? I plan to watercool my next card as well.


No word on anything yet I just need the VRAM at this point for me, even if water blocks don't come out for the 970 G1 cards it won't bug me any. My 770's are already beating a ton of 970 SLI set ups for Valley on LTT Fourms. I'm currently sitting under a SLI 970 set up for my score on there which currently give me the title of the fastest GTX 770's on there.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> No word on anything yet I just need the VRAM at this point for me, even if water blocks don't come out for the 970 G1 cards it won't bug me any. My 770's are already beating a ton of 970 SLI set ups for Valley on LTT Fourms. I'm currently sitting under a SLI 970 set up for my score on there which currently give me the title of the fastest GTX 770's on there.


But do you think the 980 would be a good replacement if i watercool the 980 and overclock? I am running 5760x1080 res so i have a feeling i will be hitting my vram limit very soon especially with far cry 4


----------



## Go6s

Just for information, I found the way to definitely fix my clock at 1241Mhz under load.
In KBT, "Boost states", I also fixed 1241 in mini in addition to maxi.
I don't have these fluctuates clocks anymore !


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> But do you think the 980 would be a good replacement if i watercool the 980 and overclock? I am running 5760x1080 res so i have a feeling i will be hitting my vram limit very soon especially with far cry 4


Even without an overclock and on air it would be a great replacement


----------



## XanderTheGoober

I think I am going to stick to my guns for now and really hold out til the next nvidia cards come out. maybe they will have 6gb vram. who knows. All i know is i am uncomfortable spending $600 on a card, $100 for a block, and maybe another $100 for more rad space just to have possibly slightly better performance and less power consumption. my 770s are still doing fine. Plus I doubt the price will decrease much more dramatically then they already have for used 770 cards. I figure by mid next year i can still get $150 per card. Thanks king.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I think I am going to stick to my guns for now and really hold out til the next nvidia cards come out. maybe they will have 6gb vram. who knows. All i know is i am uncomfortable spending $600 on a card, $100 for a block, and maybe another $100 for more rad space just to have possibly slightly better performance and less power consumption. my 770s are still doing fine. Plus I doubt the price will decrease much more dramatically then they already have for used 770 cards. I figure by mid next year i can still get $150 per card. Thanks king.


I know that feel I just can't get away from SLI for the looks and performance that come from it.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I know that feel I just can't get away from SLI for the looks and performance that come from it.


I will still SLI eventually for 3 reasons, performance, looks, bragging rights. lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Just for information, I found the way to definitely fix my clock at 1241Mhz under load.
> In KBT, "Boost states", I also fixed 1241 in mini in addition to maxi.
> I don't have these fluctuates clocks anymore !


i set this didn't I


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> No word on anything yet I just need the VRAM at this point for me, even if water blocks don't come out for the 970 G1 cards it won't bug me any. My 770's are already beating a ton of 970 SLI set ups for Valley on LTT Fourms. I'm currently sitting under a SLI 970 set up for my score on there which currently give me the title of the fastest GTX 770's on there.


As a note, EK released the 970 G1 blocks today... ^_^

Nickel: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc970-gtx-wf3-nickel.html (sold out within minutes apparently)
Acetal: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc970-gtx-wf3-acetal-nickel.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I think I am going to stick to my guns for now and really hold out til the next nvidia cards come out. maybe they will have 6gb vram. who knows. All i know is i am uncomfortable spending $600 on a card, $100 for a block, and maybe another $100 for more rad space just to have possibly slightly better performance and less power consumption. my 770s are still doing fine. Plus I doubt the price will decrease much more dramatically then they already have for used 770 cards. I figure by mid next year i can still get $150 per card. Thanks king.


The 980's outperform the 780's, and usually perform similarly to the 780Ti's, except in 4k. So I wouldn't doubt it if they outshone a 770 handily. Myself, I'm waiting on big Maxwell's release as well, especially how much of a monster the Titan II/980Ti or whatever they call it will do in [email protected] Since 980's have already been clocked at over 450k PPD each in Linux... lanofsong with the PPD Police put out more points in one month than the ENTIRE TEAM in 2nd place did (over 12million points in one month)...


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> As a note, EK released the 970 G1 blocks today... ^_^
> 
> Nickel: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc970-gtx-wf3-nickel.html (sold out within minutes apparently)
> Acetal: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc970-gtx-wf3-acetal-nickel.html
> The 980's outperform the 780's, and usually perform similarly to the 780Ti's, except in 4k. So I wouldn't doubt it if they outshone a 770 handily. Myself, I'm waiting on big Maxwell's release as well, especially how much of a monster the Titan II/980Ti or whatever they call it will do in [email protected] Since 980's have already been clocked at over 450k PPD each in Linux... lanofsong with the PPD Police put out more points in one month than the ENTIRE TEAM in 2nd place did (over 12million points in one month)...


UNNNNNNFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF Them Water Blocks I can't wait now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> UNNNNNNFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF Them Water Blocks I can't wait now.


I honestly can't decide if I like those or the Strix blocks the most...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> So I got all I can out of my system on air today


Nice







you might be able to pull a few more FPS with some faster memory I can't remember the exact gain I believe it was in the region of 2-3 FPS with 1600mhz to 2400mhz system memory


----------



## Go6s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i set this didn't I


No, you didn't !
I made a mod with the help of a tutorial, to avoid all these fluctuate clocks.
Now, P00 and P01 are definetely fixed to 1241Mhz


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> No, you didn't !
> I made a mod with the help of a tutorial, to avoid all these fluctuate clocks.
> Now, P00 and P01 are definetely fixed to 1241Mhz


No need to get snippy eh? What tutorial were you following? Posting some info could help others that may be experiencing similar issues.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might be able to pull a few more FPS with some faster memory I can't remember the exact gain I believe it was in the region of 2-3 FPS with 1600mhz to 2400mhz system memory


I'm running a 2133 kit at 2600 right now and my CPU is a terrible overclocker 1.35V gets it 4.4Ghz AVX stable but game stable its 4.6


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I'm running a 2133 kit at 2600 right now and my CPU is a terrible overclocker 1.35V gets it 4.4Ghz AVX stable but game stable its 4.6


Most I have ever noticed with overclocking memory and cpu was a little higher fps while attempting to record, other than that I barely notice any difference going from 1333/1600 to 1866. and stock cpu clock to 4.4 on my i7 4770k. This maybe due to my 60fps vsync being on because it drives me batty when it goes over. I really notice it stuttering and tearing. I have no idea how to overclock my ram with timings, I just bought 1866 ram so thats the button i clicked in my asus bios


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Most I have ever noticed with overclocking memory and cpu was a little higher fps while attempting to record, other than that I barely notice any difference going from 1333/1600 to 1866. and stock cpu clock to 4.4 on my i7 4770k. This maybe due to my 60fps vsync being on because it drives me batty when it goes over. I really notice it stuttering and tearing. I have no idea how to overclock my ram with timings, I just bought 1866 ram so thats the button i clicked in my asus bios


Yeah I do alot of rendering of videos and 3D models so the speed helps me.


----------



## Go6s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> No need to get snippy eh? What tutorial were you following? Posting some info could help others that may be experiencing similar issues.


Hello,
Of course, with pleasure !
I followed this tuto (in french and english):

http://overcloqc.com/threads/2846-quot-THROTTLE-quot-YOUR-KEPLER-S-GPU-BOOST-2-0!!!-%28Unlocking-Overclocking-vBios%29

But it seems it don't work properly with GTX770 (it was tested with GTX780)
When load was decreasing, I had some fluctuates clocks (between 1000 and 1228 for 1241Mhz)
However I found the way to definitely fix it.
In the tuto, you have to fix your desired value in 8 "max" cases in "boost states", all you need to do is writing the same value in "min".
So all values for P00 and P01 profiles are your clock value.

I played with that bios a few hours now, with "low load" and "high load" games, and I'm stable at 1241Mhz/3850 under 1.212v !

Now, I'm searching how to make an "eco" profile to run at 1045/3500/1.100v.
I play games like Bioshock, dead space...and I don't need full power all the time, specially for consumption and T°
But it don't work with AB, I tried a few softs but no success !
Can someone help me with this underclock ?


----------



## Chrisnbig

Hey guys! Was wondering what you thought? I just recently bought a new Asus PB287Q 4K Monitor and I had a MSI GeForce 770 TF 2GB/OC card. I've been playing Wolfenstien, and BF4 since I bought it. The games run pretty well I just want better. So I was thinking of buying a second one? Or just saving the money and buying something different down the line. What do you guys think? SLI or just a better card?

Also I have a 750w power supply will that be sufficient?

Hope I don't get bashed too hard for the newbie questions, but I'm just getting into gaming..

Thanks


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisnbig*
> 
> Hey guys! Was wondering what you thought? I just recently bought a new Asus PB287Q 4K Monitor and I had a MSI GeForce 770 TF 2GB/OC card. I've been playing Wolfenstien, and BF4 since I bought it. The games run pretty well I just want better. So I was thinking of buying a second one? Or just saving the money and buying something different down the line. What do you guys think? SLI or just a better card?
> 
> Also I have a 750w power supply will that be sufficient?
> 
> Hope I don't get bashed too hard for the newbie questions, but I'm just getting into gaming..
> 
> Thanks


750W should be more then enough


----------



## Go6s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisnbig*
> 
> I've been playing Wolfenstien, and BF4 since I bought it. The games run pretty well I just want better.


Just to say,
I couldn't play these 2 games like I wanted with my GTX 770.
But with a good OC, and boost disabled, it works perfect now in 1080p at 60fps !


----------



## Acention

Wrong Thread, brain lapse.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I'm running a 2133 kit at 2600 right now and my CPU is a terrible overclocker 1.35V gets it 4.4Ghz AVX stable but game stable its 4.6


Mine's okay I suppose. Currently takes around that much (at least according to HWMonitor, I actually can't remember what it's set to in the BIOS at the moment) for 4.6GHz.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

OK people. my upgrade time has come. I was trying to hold out til the next gen but some new game, *cough* Far Cry 4 *cough* is capping my 2gb vram limit on my 770 sli. Sad day...
I cannot justify the cost of the 980 but don't have funds for a 970 sli yet.
question is, with having double the vram but less core processing power than 770 sli, is a single 970 going to be enough for 5760x1080? 980 just seems way too much for the limited performance gains right now.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> OK people. my upgrade time has come. I was trying to hold out til the next gen but some new game, *cough* Far Cry 4 *cough* is capping my 2gb vram limit on my 770 sli. Sad day...
> I cannot justify the cost of the 980 but don't have funds for a 970 sli yet.
> question is, with having double the vram but less core processing power than 770 sli, is a single 970 going to be enough for 5760x1080? 980 just seems way too much for the limited performance gains right now.


It will be but you will be seeing much lower frame rates.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> It will be but you will be seeing much lower frame rates.


The only game I am capping my ram limit on is FC4. all my other games are older and doesn't really matter. I did run my triple screens on a single 770 for a couple weeks and delt with it. Might just pick up a 970, install it and use it. sell a 770 and my other 680 then buy another 970 for sli. wait til tax time then watercool it all. Now the question is what 970 to get? None of them have the good stock cooler on them and I need them to be easily compatible with a waterblock.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> The only game I am capping my ram limit on is FC4. all my other games are older and doesn't really matter. I did run my triple screens on a single 770 for a couple weeks and delt with it. Might just pick up a 970, install it and use it. sell a 770 and my other 680 then buy another 970 for sli. wait til tax time then watercool it all. Now the question is what 970 to get? None of them have the good stock cooler on them and I need them to be easily compatible with a waterblock.


Gigabyte has the best Air cooler on the market. but it will be the hardest to get a water block for if you don't act fast, MSI has a block for their Gaming cards now, and same with all the blower style cards that have reference PCB's.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Gigabyte has the best Air cooler on the market. but it will be the hardest to get a water block for if you don't act fast, MSI has a block for their Gaming cards now, and same with all the blower style cards that have reference PCB's.


So best thing to do is get a reference hair dryer cooler, and deal with it until I watercool?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> So best thing to do is get a reference hair dryer cooler, and deal with it until I watercool?


Or get the Twin Frozer V from MSI since the Blocks are gonna be around for a good long time for them.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Or get the Twin Frozer V from MSI since the Blocks are gonna be around for a good long time for them.


This guy? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832&cm_re=GTX_970-_-14-127-832-_-Product

EDIT: looks like this block will work for it http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc970-gtx-tf5-full-cover-waterblock-nickel-acetal.html
according to the cooling configurator. http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1533


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> This guy? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832&cm_re=GTX_970-_-14-127-832-_-Product
> 
> EDIT: looks like this block will work for it http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc970-gtx-tf5-full-cover-waterblock-nickel-acetal.html
> according to the cooling configurator. http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1533


yeah that guy


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> yeah that guy


sweet. definitely going to sli two 970s









EDIT: in this video 



jay did a few benchmarks and from those it looks like the 970 is right on par with the 780 for performance. If that's the case I would expect to only take about a %20-%30 performance hit doing a single 970, any thoughts?

EDIt 2: looks like the 970 G1 card has a full cover block as well







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684&cm_re=gigabyte_970-_-14-125-684-_-Product
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1521


----------



## Villain512

I lost the ROM BIOS file, I can not restore the graphics card.
Owners Inno3d ichill GTX 770 4GB please help.
Need version for specific revision of this video card.










advance warning, this version is not compatible:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/146945/inno3d-gtx770-4096-130619.html
I tried other manufacturer's 4gb versions, they are not supported for my revision.

Or give me any other bios from this model (Inno3d ichill GTX 770 4GB), I will try ..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Go6s

Hi,
Can someone tell me what are exactly P01 and P00 states ?
Is it base clock profile and boost clock profile, or P00 include these 2 modes ?
Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Hi,
> Can someone tell me what are exactly P01 and P00 states ?
> Is it base clock profile and boost clock profile, or P00 include these 2 modes ?
> Thanks


p00 is the high performance modde used when underload and p01 is one step down. its the next idle state when you dont need full power but can't fully idle because of demand. whenever you play a game you will be in p00 unless its a game that doesn't require much power.


----------



## Go6s

Thanks
That's what I thought...but I always run in P00 profile, even with Dead Space 2
That's not really a problem, but I have 1032Mhz in TDP base clock.
Curiously, I have to create a profile with a negative frequency offset in AB (no matter the value) to run at 1032 !
So this is why I'm not sure.

This game running at 1280, 42% TDP (300w) with 47/49°C
The same at 1032Mhz, 39% TDP...and only 42/44°C !

You'll say, use AB profile !
But I'd really like an autonomous card

Edit:
Well...I just noted something weird with AB !
I couldn't increase frequency over bios "max boost table" frequency (which is 1280Mhz in my case)
Now, I have no limitation anymore !
Yet, P01 profile have 1032 min/max value and P00 have 1280Mhz min/max !
I don't complain







but it's strange


----------



## kavinda

Hey guys, first time posting on this website! So, I've been trying to push as much performance out of my MSI GTX 770 but when I try to do so it will most likely crash. I would like to flash the custom BIOS for more headroom but I'm not sure which BIOS to flash. Here's a picture of what I have. Any help would be appreciated!

EDIT: is the BIOS for my card the "MSI.GTX770.OC-Gaming.rom" or the "MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom" file?


----------



## Kaiin2014

I'm considering an upgrade to the GTX 970 in February. Is there any reason why I should or should not do this other than cost?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaiin2014*
> 
> I'm considering an upgrade to the GTX 970 in February. Is there any reason why I should or should not do this other than cost?


What are you upgrading from?


----------



## Kaiin2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> What are you upgrading from?


EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX 2GB


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaiin2014*
> 
> EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX 2GB


What resolution and what memory size? if you're at 1440P or above and a 2gb card I would say go for it. I am dumping my 770 2gb for a 970. 970 could even be here today if i can pick it up from the ups station








If your 770 is a 4gb I would try to stretch it as far as it can go. My cards are only 2gb so i am pawning at least one of them off here pretty quick.


----------



## Kaiin2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> What resolution and what memory size? if you're at 1440P or above and a 2gb card I would say go for it. I am dumping my 770 2gb for a 970. 970 could even be here today if i can pick it up from the ups station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your 770 is a 4gb I would try to stretch it as far as it can go. My cards are only 2gb so i am pawning at least one of them off here pretty quick.


2GB card'

1080p Thus far with no plans to go to 1440p yet, I will likely just jump straight to 4k in 2016. I am somewhat of an EVGA fanboy so if I do make a switch it will be to an EVGA card.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaiin2014*
> 
> 2GB card'
> 
> 1080p Thus far with no plans to go to 1440p yet, I will likely just jump straight to 4k in 2016. I am somewhat of an EVGA fanboy so if I do make a switch it will be to an EVGA card.


1080P with a 2gb 770 should be plenty for now. Only reason i am making the switch is i am running 5760x1080 surround and need more vram as some games are capping my 2gb limit.
hang onto that 770 for a while and squeeze every bit of the warranty out of it as you can.


----------



## Kaiin2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> 1080P with a 2gb 770 should be plenty for now. Only reason i am making the switch is i am running 5760x1080 surround and need more vram as some games are capping my 2gb limit.
> hang onto that 770 for a while and squeeze every bit of the warranty out of it as you can.


I'll probably just put it under water and use Skyn3t's mod on it to jam out all the juice it has left in it, I hit the Stock voltage OC wall at 115mhz over stock. thanks Xander!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaiin2014*
> 
> I'll probably just put it under water and use Skyn3t's mod on it to jam out all the juice it has left in it, I hit the Stock voltage OC wall at 115mhz over stock. thanks Xander!


I already bios modded both of my 770s. one clocks only slightly better than the other. can get a 1306mhz core stable on it with 3899mhz memory.







if water is an option than that is definitely something to consider. However on the downside it is one more part that will depreciate in value, especially if you pay for a brand new one. my 2 cents for the water block.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaiin2014*
> 
> I'm considering an upgrade to the GTX 970 in February. Is there any reason why I should or should not do this other than cost?


I was in another thread and I have come to the conclusion WAIT till the r9 380 see if the rumour are true I might putting a red flag in my rig next time round
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> eh, *IF* AMD truly does release 3D memory with its next series, they will take the cake for high res gaming, until NVidia can counter with Pascal. I don't really see Nvidia pulling a Hattrick with big boy maxwell. At the most we'll see 512bit bus, but AMD pulling out the HBM card means much higher memory bandwidth than 512. BUUUUUUUUUUUT, memory bandwidth doesn't translate into raw performance (most of the time) unless you're @ higher resolutions. I haven't done enough research on what else HBM includes, but it's going to stir the competition pot either way.
> 
> My avatar says what it says for a reason. GM204 is, from a performance standpoint, a meh series. From a Price to performance standpoint, it's decent, and from a performance vs. TDP standpoint it's pretty hot, BUT it flails about with high-res gaming due to that memory bandwidth, and I don't really see Big Boy maxwell bringing THAT much more performance to the table, even with 512bit bus. I mean, how much bigger can these 28nm dies get? I haven't really been keeping track, but I do know that news stories state that APPLE is still getting terrible yields out of TSMC 20nm, which is why the Iphone 6, and their other 20nm products keep selling out, & then going into backorder for weeks on end. That makes me doubt these AMD 20nm + HBM rumors but hey! VideoCardz and WCCF tech state that AMD is running 20nm AND HBM for the 390x/380x cards. All I can really say is, PREPARE FOR MASSIVE SHORTAGES. Shortages like we haven't seen in many many many years.
> 
> AMD will be the King of GPUs for over a year if they truly do release a 20nm + HBM Flagship "early next year".
> 
> All I know is that i'm tired of running dual PSUs / 1,500W+ PSUs for a system that can handle ultra / max settings surround @ 60FPS.


----------



## madorax

need some info here. i'm currently using gigabyte gtx 770 4gb V2.

after flashing with skynet bios. my core did turn to 1150 all the time and the boost is also turn off. but the volt is always @ 1.075V when gaming. all the time. and i can't change the power limit % slider on the afterburner. anybody have the same issue and probably any solution? also the core voltage can only set to +12 with nothing change (still 1.075v).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> need some info here. i'm currently using gigabyte gtx 770 4gb V2.
> 
> after flashing with skynet bios. my core did turn to 1150 all the time and the boost is also turn off. but the volt is always @ 1.075V when gaming. all the time. and i can't change the power limit % slider on the afterburner. anybody have the same issue and probably any solution? also the core voltage can only set to +12 with nothing change (still 1.075v).


the power limit doesn't matter as skyn3t sets it higher than stock and so 100% doesn't translate to the 100% on the stock bios and for the voltage reinstall the driver using clean install and reinstall afterburner and remove the profiles left by afterburner before you install it again. If this doesn't work for the voltage then zip and attach the bios here and i will adjust it for you.


----------



## madorax

okay.... i'll try it as you suggested. i'm check the volt with both afterburner and gpu-z and all does say 1.075 on full load. and yes... i think i don't clean install the driver before with DDU.
will give you an update after this.

thanks for the reply btw









===========================================

UPDATE

so i just do a clean install driver with DDU via save mode. uninstall & re-install fresh afterburner. and also clean install the driver (344.75), still get the same result.
1.075V on full load. only +12 on volt.

when flashing i notice the ID of the skyn3t bios is not the same with me. (mine is Gigabyte 770 4Gb V2, don't know the difference with V1, looks the same to me).
maybe that is the problem?


Spoiler: bios_ID





GPUZ & msi kombustor






Original BIOS:

backup.zip 122k .zip file


Skyn3t BIOS:

Gigabyte.GTX770.GV-N770OC-4GD.rom.zip 122k .zip file


another info:
if i'm back using my original bios. on full load i got 1.200V and 1.254 core clock. everything is fine. just wan't to test the mod bios without boost and see how high this card can run


----------



## PCTuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Villain512*
> 
> I lost the ROM BIOS file, I can not restore the graphics card.
> Owners Inno3d ichill GTX 770 4GB please help.
> Need version for specific revision of this video card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> advance warning, this version is not compatible:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/146945/inno3d-gtx770-4096-130619.html
> I tried other manufacturer's 4gb versions, they are not supported for my revision.
> 
> Or give me any other bios from this model (Inno3d ichill GTX 770 4GB), I will try ..
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have here the BIOS for the Inno3D iChill GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra 4 GB









Inno3D.GTX770.4096.130619.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## Villain512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCTuning*
> 
> I have here the BIOS for the Inno3D iChill GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra 4 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inno3D.GTX770.4096.130619.zip 123k .zip file


Thank you, I was able to get the firmware from the manufacturer.


----------



## PCTuning

Firmware: 80.04.C3.00.1D


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> okay.... i'll try it as you suggested. i'm check the volt with both afterburner and gpu-z and all does say 1.075 on full load. and yes... i think i don't clean install the driver before with DDU.
> will give you an update after this.
> 
> thanks for the reply btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================================
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> so i just do a clean install driver with DDU via save mode. uninstall & re-install fresh afterburner. and also clean install the driver (344.75), still get the same result.
> 1.075V on full load. only +12 on volt.
> 
> when flashing i notice the ID of the skyn3t bios is not the same with me. (mine is Gigabyte 770 4Gb V2, don't know the difference with V1, looks the same to me).
> maybe that is the problem?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bios_ID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPUZ & msi kombustor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original BIOS:
> 
> backup.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> Skyn3t BIOS:
> 
> Gigabyte.GTX770.GV-N770OC-4GD.rom.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> another info:
> if i'm back using my original bios. on full load i got 1.200V and 1.254 core clock. everything is fine. just wan't to test the mod bios without boost and see how high this card can run


lol pcie sub subsystem mismatch. That bios was not for your card. it was close though.

newmod.zip 246k .zip file


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol pcie sub subsystem mismatch. That bios was not for your card. it was close though.
> 
> newmod.zip 246k .zip file


yeah, i thought so. but it's the only one bios from skyn3t for gigabyte 4gb in the first page, so i had to try









maybe skyn3t use the rev 1 card, while i'm using rev 2.

anyway, i'm trying your bios now. give an update later. thanks









===============================

UPDATE

It works! now the volt is 1.212v on full load. and the core is 1215.
thanks bro. really appreciate it.









currently using "save" oc for now and test it a few days, hopefully it's stable and i can raise it a bit more


----------



## DOPPLERS

if anyone can help i have an EVGA 770 GTX HYDRO (water cooled card, 4GB ram) that I can't do **** with. I used both precision and Nvidia inspector. Every time I increase the GPU clock above 60 MHZ it will hold for a while then it will flicker mid game and default back to a slight OC from the base/boost clocks published with the card. HEre's some data:

BIOS - I use the bios that came with the card

Clock speeds GPU: Base 1165, boost 1215

Memory speeds: Not sure i can remember, i think 3500 or 1750 depending on whether you use the effective or actual clocks

What i can get: I can use precision or nvidia inspector to get 1240 boost. An increase of 35, which is not acceptable to me with water cooling

Water temp - Never gets above 50C and that is only becuase I have the D5 manually set low for noise.

Over voltage - Precision software says I can over voltage by 12 mV and I have. did not help. If anything it makes it less stable. My base voltage as published by nvidia inspector is 0.875V, so 875 mV plus 12mV? That's barely an increase.

So i know something I am doing is wrong. I heard a rumor that the wafer cooled card is voltage locked. So even though I am changing the voltages the most I can increase the voltage is what? no idea.

So that made me think i need to flash the card. But the bios you guys point to on the front page do not include any hydro version. So I did not chance it (yet)

***Any help is appreciated. I put a thread up in "NVIDIA" before I found this one. I asked that they move my thread to this forum. If you guys can address my issue here then feel free to delete the other thread. I hope someone can help cause I done everything I can think of.

Thanks! Dopler


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol pcie sub subsystem mismatch. That bios was not for your card. it was close though.
> 
> newmod.zip 246k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i thought so. but it's the only one bios from skyn3t for gigabyte 4gb in the first page, so i had to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe skyn3t use the rev 1 card, while i'm using rev 2.
> 
> anyway, i'm trying your bios now. give an update later. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===============================
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> It works! now the volt is 1.212v on full load. and the core is 1215.
> thanks bro. really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently using "save" oc for now and test it a few days, hopefully it's stable and i can raise it a bit more
Click to expand...

I locked it to 125MHz clocks as thats as good of a guess for clocks i could say is stable. Boost is disabled and you can oc away.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOPPLERS*
> 
> if anyone can help i have an EVGA 770 GTX HYDRO (water cooled card, 4GB ram) that I can't do **** with. I used both precision and Nvidia inspector. Every time I increase the GPU clock above 60 MHZ it will hold for a while then it will flicker mid game and default back to a slight OC from the base/boost clocks published with the card. HEre's some data:
> 
> BIOS - I use the bios that came with the card
> 
> Clock speeds GPU: Base 1165, boost 1215
> 
> Memory speeds: Not sure i can remember, i think 3500 or 1750 depending on whether you use the effective or actual clocks
> 
> What i can get: I can use precision or nvidia inspector to get 1240 boost. An increase of 35, which is not acceptable to me with water cooling
> 
> Water temp - Never gets above 50C and that is only becuase I have the D5 manually set low for noise.
> 
> Over voltage - Precision software says I can over voltage by 12 mV and I have. did not help. If anything it makes it less stable. My base voltage as published by nvidia inspector is 0.875V, so 875 mV plus 12mV? That's barely an increase.
> 
> So i know something I am doing is wrong. I heard a rumor that the wafer cooled card is voltage locked. So even though I am changing the voltages the most I can increase the voltage is what? no idea.
> 
> So that made me think i need to flash the card. But the bios you guys point to on the front page do not include any hydro version. So I did not chance it (yet)
> 
> ***Any help is appreciated. I put a thread up in "NVIDIA" before I found this one. I asked that they move my thread to this forum. If you guys can address my issue here then feel free to delete the other thread. I hope someone can help cause I done everything I can think of.
> 
> Thanks! Dopler


upload the bios.


----------



## DOPPLERS

u said update the bios but with which one? just pick the 4gb EVGA that is posted? There is no posted bios for a HYDRO cooled card.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOPPLERS*
> 
> u said update the bios but with which one? just pick the 4gb EVGA that is posted? There is no posted bios for a HYDRO cooled card.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!


I said to UPLOAD your bios meaning i will make a mod for you. I want your original bios though.


----------



## DOPPLERS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I said to UPLOAD your bios meaning i will make a mod for you. I want your original bios though.


Oh thanks! but i need to find out how to upload my bios. Very new to bios changes sorry. I am reading the explination on the first page and will post when i figure it out.

thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOPPLERS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I said to UPLOAD your bios meaning i will make a mod for you. I want your original bios though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks! but i need to find out how to upload my bios. Very new to bios changes sorry. I am reading the explination on the first page and will post when i figure it out.
> 
> thanks!
Click to expand...

right click the bios and select send to compressed. then upload the zip file it creates by using the paperclip in the editor.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> right click the bios and select send to compressed. then upload the zip file it creates by using the paperclip in the editor.


maybe you can give me some perspective.

a friend of mine ask for exchange my gigabyte gtx 770 4gb rev.2 with his MSI gtx 780 3gb reff plus $40 (me who pay $40 to him). on the performance perspective what do you think? is it worth? i like the reff 780, never try using it before but surely looks good sit on my case


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> right click the bios and select send to compressed. then upload the zip file it creates by using the paperclip in the editor.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you can give me some perspective.
> 
> a friend of mine ask for exchange my gigabyte gtx 770 4gb rev.2 with his MSI gtx 780 3gb reff plus $40 (me who pay $40 to him). on the performance perspective what do you think? is it worth? i like the reff 780, never try using it before but surely looks good sit on my case
Click to expand...

go for it just make sure the 780 isn't damaged. the 780 is a much better card.


----------



## DOPPLERS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> right click the bios and select send to compressed. then upload the zip file it creates by using the paperclip in the editor.


Time to eat some humble pie. After looking at a dozen web pages and none of them saying what all the operations of EVGA precision software do, i said f it and started tweaking voltages wherever it let me. Used both nvidia inspector and precision software. Turns out the guy that said the card is voltage locked is wrong. It APPEARS voltage locked because the "over voltage" setting limits you to 12.5mV. Which is nothing. But that is the RESTING voltage. If you select over voltage and then also select the 'overboost' option, it lets you increase voltage up to max of 1.2V boost voltage. This is what I needed. My stock boost voltage of ~900mV was not cutting it. Now i can give the card a 10% OC like I wanted.

But being on a water cooled rig, i bet i can get a stable +15 or 20%. So i will post my bios anyways. Found out a program I can use to tweak it but if you want to cook me a bios I can use it as a guide to learn this ****.

Thanks again for the help. I will post bios when i get on my gaming rig next.

Dopplers


----------



## DOPPLERS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> maybe you can give me some perspective.
> 
> a friend of mine ask for exchange my gigabyte gtx 770 4gb rev.2 with his MSI gtx 780 3gb reff plus $40 (me who pay $40 to him). on the performance perspective what do you think? is it worth? i like the reff 780, never try using it before but surely looks good sit on my case


The 770 gtx uses the same chip as the 680 gtx. But increased clocks and better memory. The 780 gtx is a better chip. The change from 4gb to 3 gb is not noticeable. I would upgrade as long as the 780 has not been burned out by bad overclocks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOPPLERS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> right click the bios and select send to compressed. then upload the zip file it creates by using the paperclip in the editor.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to eat some humble pie. After looking at a dozen web pages and none of them saying what all the operations of EVGA precision software do, i said f it and started tweaking voltages wherever it let me. Used both nvidia inspector and precision software. Turns out the guy that said the card is voltage locked is wrong. It APPEARS voltage locked because the "over voltage" setting limits you to 12.5mV. Which is nothing. But that is the RESTING voltage. If you select over voltage and then also select the 'overboost' option, it lets you increase voltage up to max of 1.2V boost voltage. This is what I needed. My stock boost voltage of ~900mV was not cutting it. Now i can give the card a 10% OC like I wanted.
> 
> But being on a water cooled rig, i bet i can get a stable +15 or 20%. So i will post my bios anyways. Found out a program I can use to tweak it but if you want to cook me a bios I can use it as a guide to learn this ****.
> 
> Thanks again for the help. I will post bios when i get on my gaming rig next.
> 
> Dopplers
Click to expand...

post the bios and it shall be modded. as for the 780 it is faster in everyway than the 770.


----------



## DOPPLERS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> post the bios and it shall be modded. as for the 780 it is faster in everyway than the 770.


AS PROMISED!

GK104.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOPPLERS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> post the bios and it shall be modded. as for the 780 it is faster in everyway than the 770.
> 
> 
> 
> AS PROMISED!
> 
> GK104.zip 122k .zip file
Click to expand...

as promised.

newmod.zip 245k .zip file
boost is limited after 1254MHz you have to oc as high as you want manually but you now have the boost and voltage possible to todo so and don't forget there are voltage mods that you can use to get higher than the bios limit of 1.212v


----------



## DOPPLERS

Thanks for the bios tweaks!!! I am new to this so I am not sure what you did but I will look through the bios settings using a bios editor and try to understand. I do not have the pre knowledge of what is limited on this card so please forgive me if I do not see the relevance of what you did. I am reading through old posts and learning. The 680/770 was a beast and I have no doubt that with water cooling I can get more out of this card, even without making the pump sound like it's going to take off!!!.

thx

D


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOPPLERS*
> 
> Thanks for the bios tweaks!!! I am new to this so I am not sure what you did but I will look through the bios settings using a bios editor and try to understand. I do not have the pre knowledge of what is limited on this card so please forgive me if I do not see the relevance of what you did. I am reading through old posts and learning. The 680/770 was a beast and I have no doubt that with water cooling I can get more out of this card, even without making the pump sound like it's going to take off!!!.
> 
> thx
> 
> D


just compare the original and modded bios side by side


----------



## fuloran1

Anyone know what water block I need for my GPU?


----------



## casual864

Can someone mod my bios and unlock it for me? Thanks!

GK104stock.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casual864*
> 
> Can someone mod my bios and unlock it for me? Thanks!
> 
> GK104stock.zip 125k .zip file


here ya go

GK104stock.zip 251k .zip file


----------



## KaInEvIL

Excuse me, could anyone modify this bios for me? I want to try a few things because the one i downloaded doesn't seem to change any values. Thanks a lot

GTX770MYBIOS.zip 125k .zip file
 in advance.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaInEvIL*
> 
> Excuse me, could anyone modify this bios for me? I want to try a few things because the one i downloaded doesn't seem to change any values. Thanks a lot
> 
> GTX770MYBIOS.zip 125k .zip file
> in advance.


here you go

GTX770MYBIOS.zip 251k .zip file


----------



## garikfox

Hello everyone, I just got a new GTX 770, a reference model the one thats made by NVIDIA and has the TITAN cooler on it. (I think these are very rare and hard to find, I got the last one at BestBuy was on clearance price for 299.99)

My question is I thought these were made with Samsung VRAM, But my GPU-z says Elpida. Im assuming since its made by NVIDIA it still is just as good as the Samsung ones ?

My VBIOS is 80.04.E6.00.01 , I think the date on the VBIOS is November 7th 2013 (I could be wrong on the date regedit in windows is showing 11/07/2013)

Im assuming this is still a very good card ? what do you guys think ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Hello everyone, I just got a new GTX 770, a reference model the one thats made by NVIDIA and has the TITAN cooler on it. (I think these are very rare and hard to find, I got the last one at BestBuy was on clearance price for 299.99)
> 
> My question is I thought these were made with Samsung VRAM, But my GPU-z says Elpida. Im assuming since its made by NVIDIA it still is just as good as the Samsung ones ?
> 
> My VBIOS is 80.04.E6.00.01 , I think the date on the VBIOS is November 7th 2013 (I could be wrong on the date regedit in windows is showing 11/07/2013)
> 
> Im assuming this is still a very good card ? what do you guys think ?


eh everyone uses whatever ram they get there hands on. The elpida's don't clock as high but run much tighter timings. They are good in their own right just don't expect to oc the ram much as you need a way to up the ram voltage and cool it well as elpida likes voltage. Unless its a classy it won't have a tool to change the vram voltage so hardmod is the only option left. use gpu-z for all gpu-z specs and if you want a bios mod let me know as that gpu is a beast. Besides i would be glad to help you because you taught me how to mod my mobo bios.


----------



## DOPPLERS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just compare the original and modded bios side by side


Yeah thanks, I went through both bios's with an editor and the biggest differences are the base clock and the power settings. Power differences were quite large!

I can actually sustain 1375 mhz boost stable now, without editing the bios. I'm pretty happy with that. But I am keeping your bios in my downloads folder just in case









I found out that the precision software 'monitor' graphs were not reporting correct boost voltages also. So I was maxing boost voltage at 1200 mV. Turns out I can go up to 1300 mV and it's still not 100% card power, closer to 85% (using the bios that came with card). That 100 mV difference gave me an extra 40 mhz on the boost clock. My resting or default clocks I have not changed. No reason to that I can see. The GPU boosts up when the power is needed so I only worry about boost settings.

Thx again fer all the help!


----------



## shuebox

Which skyn3t bios do I use for an EVGA GTX 770 Classified? I don't see it in the list....


----------



## shuebox

I tried the 4 gig bios and it won't let me change the power target in either AB or precision.... Anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## SwedishPeanut

Hey guys!

So I decided to flash the bios on my EVGA GTX 770 ACX SC using EZ3FLASH. I followed some instructions from Another similar swedish forum and now when I boot I get BSOD with the error code being PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA. Can someone help me? I really want my computer to work before the holidays


----------



## DatBrotato

Has anyone had any luck unlocking the voltages with the PNY XLR8 Cards??
I got this thing on an EK block and am just itching to squeeze as much as I can out of it.
It'd be such a waste if stock voltage is as far as I could go.








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2374/pny-xlr8-gtx-770-enthusiast-edition.html

GK104.zip 122k .zip file


EDIT:
So I flashed the bios using an "unlocked" PNY bios I found in this thread. Upped the clocks as much as I could while maintaining stability and these were my results. Notice that with LOWER clocks on the UNFLASHED bios and with NO PHYSX DEDICATED GPU I got a higher score. -__-


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatBrotato*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck unlocking the voltages with the PNY XLR8 Cards??
> I got this thing on an EK block and am just itching to squeeze as much as I can out of it.
> It'd be such a waste if stock voltage is as far as I could go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2374/pny-xlr8-gtx-770-enthusiast-edition.html
> 
> GK104.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> So I flashed the bios using an "unlocked" PNY bios I found in this thread. Upped the clocks as much as I could while maintaining stability and these were my results. Notice that with LOWER clocks on the UNFLASHED bios and with NO PHYSX DEDICATED GPU I got a higher score. -__-


I had this card lol

GK104.zip 245k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwedishPeanut*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> So I decided to flash the bios on my EVGA GTX 770 ACX SC using EZ3FLASH. I followed some instructions from Another similar swedish forum and now when I boot I get BSOD with the error code being PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA. Can someone help me? I really want my computer to work before the holidays


post your original bios.


----------



## Eze2kiel

Hey guys!

What's the best Driver version for GTX 770?

Given that run CUDA, because with the latest versions stopped giving support and use many programs that require CUDA.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> What's the best Driver version for GTX 770?
> 
> Given that run CUDA, because with the latest versions stopped giving support and use many programs that require CUDA.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


335


----------



## DatBrotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I had this card lol
> 
> GK104.zip 245k .zip file


thanks, but I'd like to up the voltages on the core, aux, and mem a bit more than what's on the "newmod.rom"
I was thinking roughly 100mv on all 3.
I'm looking at the rom on Kepler bios tweaker.
But I don't know which values to change and don't want to mess something up.
Any help would be appreciated.

edit: this thing is sitting icy under full load with the newmod.rom you sent. Doesn't exceed 47c with my EK block.
1293/1943 MHz
So temperature isn't an issue.


----------



## Eze2kiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 335


THX djthrottleboi!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 335
> 
> 
> 
> THX djthrottleboi!
Click to expand...

no problem as thats one with good performance but over all its very stable.


----------



## Eze2kiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem as thats one with good performance but over all its very stable.


And I will not have problems with playing current games? (example Far Cry 4).
He understood the 344.75 were "optimized" for this game... Or a lie?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem as thats one with good performance but over all its very stable.
> 
> 
> 
> And I will not have problems with playing current games? (example Far Cry 4).
> He understood the 344.75 were "optimized" for this game... Or a lie?
Click to expand...

eh you shouldn't. optimizing a driver for a game is just creating a game profile in the control center for you not anything special. figure out what the driver sets and set 335's profile for the game to the same thing.


----------



## SwedishPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> post your original bios.


 Backupbios.zip 121k .zip file


Here is the bios that got created when I did my backup with EZ3Flash, can you modify it so still works but with support for more overvoltage etc.?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwedishPeanut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> post your original bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Backupbios.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here is the bios that got created when I did my backup with EZ3Flash, can you modify it so still works but with support for more overvoltage etc.?
Click to expand...

I always mod with the idea you will want to use more voltage.

newmod.zip 245k .zip file


----------



## SwedishPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I always mod with the idea you will want to use more voltage.
> 
> newmod.zip 245k .zip file


Thank you man <3 How much did you change the voltage? I know in some bios they change the default 100% to 110% but it still says 100% in Precision X. How did you do? I can´t go over 106% in Precision X. Do I need to download A "mod" so I can overvolt the card more than 106%?


----------



## Cinaed

Hey, can someone unlock my bios

GigabyteStock.zip 125k .zip file
?
Thanks in advance


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eze2kiel*
> 
> And I will not have problems with playing current games? (example Far Cry 4).
> He understood the 344.75 were "optimized" for this game... Or a lie?


I'm using 340.52 since that's also the driver that Windows Update is offering, which to me means they are the most stable and more less up to date.


----------



## Eze2kiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh you shouldn't. optimizing a driver for a game is just creating a game profile in the control center for you not anything special. figure out what the driver sets and set 335's profile for the game to the same thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I'm using 340.52 since that's also the driver that Windows Update is offering, which to me means they are the most stable and more less up to date.


Okay guys!

I will copy the settings of the profiles of the games I've installed of Driver 344.75, downgrade and then to create them again.

Thanks!









EDIT: BTW, CUDA works well?
I've several programs using CUDA and the latest Drivers I stay disabled


----------



## garikfox

They took CUDA out of the drivers since 340.52

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/764506/can-t-use-cuda-to-convert-videos-anymore-after-340-52-update-/


----------



## garikfox

Just use 340.52, unless you really need CUDA then I would use 334.89 or 335.23 driver.









Remember to use DDU if you really want to downgrade the drivers.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/wagnard-tools-ddu-gmp-tdr-manupulator-updated-12-11-14-/


----------



## DatBrotato

This is my understanding of the mod (someone correct me if I'm wrong).

Open up the bios in Kepler Bios Tweaker
In the voltage table I think the 1st 3 values pertain to the GPU core.
I believe you need to change the 1st 2 values in the table.
Keep the low end at 1212.5mV and change the top end to whatever you want. (Although I wouldn't exceed 1350mV, even i you're watercooled.)

Once you've modified the bios the way you want.
Re-flash.
But keep in mind if you don't know what you're doing you could easily kill the card.

It would seem that *djthrottleboi* changed the 1st 3 values in the voltage table, although i usually only see people play with the first 2. But i'm not exactly sure what each of those 3 values represent.

Now what I'm trying to figure out is which values represent Mem & Aux voltage in the table.
But there's like 60 voltage values in the table, so I have no idea what i'm doing lol.


----------



## DatBrotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwedishPeanut*
> 
> Thank you man <3 How much did you change the voltage? I know in some bios they change the default 100% to 110% but it still says 100% in Precision X. How did you do? I can´t go over 106% in Precision X. Do I need to download A "mod" so I can overvolt the card more than 106%?


his is my understanding of the mod (someone correct me if I'm wrong).

Open up the bios in Kepler Bios Tweaker
In the voltage table I think the 1st 3 values pertain to the GPU core.
I believe you need to change the 1st 2 values in the table.
Keep the low end at 1212.5mV and change the top end to whatever you want. (Although I wouldn't exceed 1350mV, even i you're watercooled.)

Once you've modified the bios the way you want.
Re-flash.
But keep in mind if you don't know what you're doing you could easily kill the card.

It would seem that djthrottleboi changed the 1st 3 values in the voltage table, although i usually only see people play with the first 2. But i'm not exactly sure what each of those 3 values represent.

Now what I'm trying to figure out is which values represent Mem & Aux voltage in the table.
But there's like 60 voltage values in the table, so I have no idea what i'm doing lo


----------



## Eze2kiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> They took CUDA out of the drivers since 340.52
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/764506/can-t-use-cuda-to-convert-videos-anymore-after-340-52-update-/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Just use 340.52, unless you really need CUDA then I would use 334.89 or 335.23 driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to use DDU if you really want to downgrade the drivers.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/wagnard-tools-ddu-gmp-tdr-manupulator-updated-12-11-14-/


Perfect!!!

THX!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwedishPeanut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I always mod with the idea you will want to use more voltage.
> 
> newmod.zip 245k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you man <3 How much did you change the voltage? I know in some bios they change the default 100% to 110% but it still says 100% in Precision X. How did you do? I can´t go over 106% in Precision X. Do I need to download A "mod" so I can overvolt the card more than 106%?
Click to expand...

you dont need to adjust power target as i set it to 350w which is more than you will need and so i locked it. 100% is like 150% in the stock bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatBrotato*
> 
> This is my understanding of the mod (someone correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> Open up the bios in Kepler Bios Tweaker
> In the voltage table I think the 1st 3 values pertain to the GPU core.
> I believe you need to change the 1st 2 values in the table.
> Keep the low end at 1212.5mV and change the top end to whatever you want. (Although I wouldn't exceed 1350mV, even i you're watercooled.)
> 
> Once you've modified the bios the way you want.
> Re-flash.
> But keep in mind if you don't know what you're doing you could easily kill the card.
> 
> It would seem that *djthrottleboi* changed the 1st 3 values in the voltage table, although i usually only see people play with the first 2. But i'm not exactly sure what each of those 3 values represent.
> 
> Now what I'm trying to figure out is which values represent Mem & Aux voltage in the table.
> But there's like 60 voltage values in the table, so I have no idea what i'm doing lol.


compare these bios I am posting for this guy You will see the difference but remember it is unique to card and bios type when it comes down to the power table.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwedishPeanut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I always mod with the idea you will want to use more voltage.
> 
> newmod.zip 245k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cinaed*
> 
> Hey, can someone unlock my bios
> 
> GigabyteStock.zip 125k .zip file
> ?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> newmod.zip 251k .zip file
Click to expand...


----------



## DatBrotato

duplicate


----------



## DatBrotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you dont need to adjust power target as i set it to 350w which is more than you will need and so i locked it. 100% is like 150% in the stock bios.
> compare these bios I am posting for this guy You will see the difference but remember it is unique to card and bios type when it comes down to the power table.
> 
> newmod.zip 251k .zip file


thanks,

So if i'm upping the voltage to 1312.5mV for the first 3values in the voltage table, do i need to change any of the values in the power table for the TDP, PTR, rails, or PCI-E rails, or can I leave the values you put in?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatBrotato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you dont need to adjust power target as i set it to 350w which is more than you will need and so i locked it. 100% is like 150% in the stock bios.
> compare these bios I am posting for this guy You will see the difference but remember it is unique to card and bios type when it comes down to the power table.
> 
> newmod.zip 251k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> So if i'm upping the voltage to 1312.5mV for the first 3values in the voltage table, do i need to change any of the values in the power table for the TDP, PTR, rails, or PCI-E rails, or can I leave the values you put in?
Click to expand...

you will not get any voltage higher than 1.212v due to the driver limiting you and if you set the voltage that high you will also bsod due to not being able to provide that voltage.


----------



## DatBrotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will not get any voltage higher than 1.212v due to the driver limiting you and if you set the voltage that high you will also bsod due to not being able to provide that voltage.


Gotcha, so your settings are the max possible power(watts) I can push through the card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatBrotato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will not get any voltage higher than 1.212v due to the driver limiting you and if you set the voltage that high you will also bsod due to not being able to provide that voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, so your settings are the max possible power(watts) I can push through the card?
Click to expand...

for most cases yes.


----------



## Dissolution187

Can someone please answer my question. My cousin has a 4 gig classified 770 and he can't seem to find the right bios to flash his card with.... Anyone have a link to the bios for this specific card from skyn3t?

Thank you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Can someone please answer my question. My cousin has a 4 gig classified 770 and he can't seem to find the right bios to flash his card with.... Anyone have a link to the bios for this specific card from skyn3t?
> 
> Thank you.


4gb classified is not enough info as there are different versions of the same card.


----------



## SwedishPeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you dont need to adjust power target as i set it to 350w which is more than you will need and so i locked it. 100% is like 150% in the stock bios.
> compare these bios I am posting for this guy You will see the difference but remember it is unique to card and bios type when it comes down to the power table.
> 
> newmod.zip 251k .zip file


Man my gtx 770 runs at 90 degrees with fans at 75% speed WITHOUT me overclocking it more :/ Could you make another bios that gives out lower power or should I just lower the power target to 50% in EVGA PX? It´s kinda wierd because I have the ACX cooler from EVGA, i was expecting to be able to maintain a lower temperature :/


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 4gb classified is not enough info as there are different versions of the same card.


It's an Evga gtx 770 classified 4 gig. He posted a few pages ago but nobody answered.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwedishPeanut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you dont need to adjust power target as i set it to 350w which is more than you will need and so i locked it. 100% is like 150% in the stock bios.
> compare these bios I am posting for this guy You will see the difference but remember it is unique to card and bios type when it comes down to the power table.
> 
> newmod.zip 251k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man my gtx 770 runs at 90 degrees with fans at 75% speed WITHOUT me overclocking it more :/ Could you make another bios that gives out lower power or should I just lower the power target to 50% in EVGA PX? It´s kinda wierd because I have the ACX cooler from EVGA, i was expecting to be able to maintain a lower temperature :/
Click to expand...

lower the voltage and the power usage will scale automatically. you can lower the power target as well though. you could make a custom fan profile and it will cool the card very well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 4gb classified is not enough info as there are different versions of the same card.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Evga gtx 770 classified 4 gig. He posted a few pages ago but nobody answered.
Click to expand...

i understand its a 4gb classy 770 but what is the part number or product number what vram type again as i said before evga 4gb 770 classy is not enough info for me to get the correct bios. however the classified users club has bios so post i there and ask if you aren't going to give me details as they have tons of classy's and will spit out a number of bios for you to try. one will work some will not.


----------



## Eze2kiel

Finally install 335.23 Drivers for CUDA support and copy the 344.75 3D game profiles with nVidia Inspector.
Add to the 323.25 and the results of the games are the same!

With 344.70 Driver:


















With 335.23 Driver+3D Profiles copied of 344.70:


















Practically... Are the same


----------



## KingCry

As 2015 starts to roll around both of my 770's have had seriously high load temps of around 75-80C, but of course its a overclock of 1381MHz on both cores and 2000MHz on the memory so I can't really complain to much.


----------



## garikfox

Can someone with Elpida VRAM please tell me what the model/part number of the Memory IC is ? Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi




----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*


i need your help once again. so this friend who want to trade his 780 with my giga 770 4gb the other day ask me to trade again with his paying me $50. i refuse but at the end of the day we trade again. man 780 was better card even on reff & default clock haha, too bad i can't have it. at least i can use it for a week and a bonus $10 haha









problem occur when i put my giga 770 back, i used the routine uninstall with DDU via safe mode, remove afterburner, fresh install 347.09 whql. and... the card with your modding bios keep report 1.075 volt on gpuz, and even afterburner after i reinstall it. i try this method several times, and even flashing again with my original bios, and flashing again with your modding bios (which is work fine with 1212v the other day before i'm, using 780.) it still the same. 1.075 on volt. in afterburner i can increase volt up to +100, but even when i'm upping volt to +100 the volt keep show 1.075 on full load. i try to overclock it to 1.300 core, it crash right away under firestrike first scene. before i can run in 1.350 core with +50 on volt with this bios. it's very weird. what do you think the problem is? i remember using exactly the same method like before, DDU is the latest version.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need your help once again. so this friend who want to trade his 780 with my giga 770 4gb the other day ask me to trade again with his paying me $50. i refuse but at the end of the day we trade again. man 780 was better card even on reff & default clock haha, too bad i can't have it. at least i can use it for a week and a bonus $10 haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> problem occur when i put my giga 770 back, i used the routine uninstall with DDU via safe mode, remove afterburner, fresh install 347.09 whql. and... the card with your modding bios keep report 1.075 volt on gpuz, and even afterburner after i reinstall it. i try this method several times, and even flashing again with my original bios, and flashing again with your modding bios (which is work fine with 1212v the other day before i'm, using 780.) it still the same. 1.075 on volt. in afterburner i can increase volt up to +100, but even when i'm upping volt to +100 the volt keep show 1.075 on full load. i try to overclock it to 1.300 core, it crash right away under firestrike first scene. before i can run in 1.350 core with +50 on volt with this bios. it's very weird. what do you think the problem is? i remember using exactly the same method like before, DDU is the latest version.
Click to expand...

let me see the bios and i will see if somethings different.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me see the bios and i will see if somethings different.


here.

BIOSMod.zip 246k .zip file


my origin bios

GK104.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me see the bios and i will see if somethings different.
> 
> 
> 
> here.
> 
> BIOSMod.zip 246k .zip file
> 
> 
> my origin bios
> 
> GK104.zip 122k .zip file
Click to expand...

the bios is same as when i modded it did you check the psu? also try it with nvidia driver 335


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the bios is same as when i modded it did you check the psu? also try it with nvidia driver 335


i think my psu is fine, using my origin bios i can push to 1.212 Volt and get +75 on core (around 1340 with boost).
before i'm using 347.09 beta, not whql. think i try older driver, haven't try that. will give you update later, thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the bios is same as when i modded it did you check the psu? also try it with nvidia driver 335
> 
> 
> 
> i think my psu is fine, using my origin bios i can push to 1.212 Volt and get +75 on core (around 1340 with boost).
> before i'm using 347.09 beta, not whql. think i try older driver, haven't try that. will give you update later, thanks
Click to expand...

ok as that bios is fine. you also can clean install the driver then reflash the driver and then clean install the driver again. If the 335 driver does not help.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok as that bios is fine. you also can clean install the driver then reflash the driver and then clean install the driver again. If the 335 driver does not help.


apparently you are correct, it's the driver fault. i try with 344.75 whql driver, with the same method an the volt is correct, same for 347.09 beta.but with 347.09 whql the volt back to 1.075. so now we know the culprit haha.

i think i stick with origin bios since 347.09 beta give pretty good boost performance on DA inquisitions and farcry4. thanks for your help
















volt is fine @ 1.212 on 344.75 whql & 347.09 beta but turn to 1.075 on 347.09 whql.


----------



## FailofWar125

Guys can I get some help? I have a Gigabyte Windforce gtx 770 2GB, and I upgraded my BIOS to the one listed on the first page. The card isn't running at 1.212v like it states and its not even unlocked. When I apply the 12mv in Precision X or AF it doesnt even notice it, nothing happens. I tried unlocking voltage by myself using the Rbby258 and I even tried using the CMD command to find out if its a ri3 or ri4 but whenever the window pops up it just states "invalid" for both ri3 and ri4. I dont know what to do, I even tried installing different versions of AF but no luck. Some help would be appreciated!

Untitled.png 2404k .png file
!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FailofWar125*
> 
> Guys can I get some help? I have a Gigabyte Windforce gtx 770 2GB, and I upgraded my BIOS to the one listed on the first page. The card isn't running at 1.212v like it states and its not even unlocked. When I apply the 12mv in Precision X or AF it doesnt even notice it, nothing happens. I tried unlocking voltage by myself using the Rbby258 and I even tried using the CMD command to find out if its a ri3 or ri4 but whenever the window pops up it just states "invalid" for both ri3 and ri4. I dont know what to do, I even tried installing different versions of AF but no luck. Some help would be appreciated!
> 
> Untitled.png 2404k .png file
> !


you can upload your original bios for it to be modded. However I am about to go to sleep so it will be about 10 hours before i mod it if its not up within the next few minutes. zip it and upload to this thread.


----------



## yigit

I flashed bios a few times before but the last one was bad for my gtx770 Now pc wont boot, windows animation disapears while animating and screen becomes total black.
I can boot with safe mode and i can see my desktop so gpu is not bricked i think.
I tried unplugging the gpu and plugging back in while the psu is off, did not work.
Then i tried plugging the gpu to other pci 16x plug, it booted normally but usb icon (the one that shows up when you plug a usb) showed up, i clicked it and there were 2 devices.
1-gtx 770
2-the wireless adaptor i plugged to another pci slot for the gpu
A window showed up, something like "new hardware detected need to restart. Now?" I clicked restart and it wont boot again. (Safe mode boots) If i can figure out how to flash the old bios with ez3flash while in safe mode i can solve this, but running as admin did not work and im out of ideas.
English is not my first language. Please try to understand that text.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yigit*
> 
> I flashed bios a few times before but the last one was bad for my gtx770 Now pc wont boot, windows animation disapears while animating and screen becomes total black.
> I can boot with safe mode and i can see my desktop so gpu is not bricked i think.
> I tried unplugging the gpu and plugging back in while the psu is off, did not work.
> Then i tried plugging the gpu to other pci 16x plug, it booted normally but usb icon (the one that shows up when you plug a usb) showed up, i clicked it and there were 2 devices.
> 1-gtx 770
> 2-the wireless adaptor i plugged to another pci slot for the gpu
> A window showed up, something like "new hardware detected need to restart. Now?" I clicked restart and it wont boot again. (Safe mode boots) If i can figure out how to flash the old bios with ez3flash while in safe mode i can solve this, but running as admin did not work and im out of ideas.
> English is not my first language. Please try to understand that text.


if you can boot in safe moode then remove the nvidiia driver with a clean install of driver version 335.


----------



## Go6s

Hi;
I have troubles too with latest driver.
I have wrong voltage values but I don't know if it's real or if it's just sensor reading with 347.09 WHQL.
Furthermore, card don't go back to idle clock after gaming in some cases.
I think it's better to stay with 344.75 ?
Did someone inform Nvidia ?
I only saw these issues here, I read only positive critics everywhere else


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Hi;
> I have troubles too with latest driver.
> I have wrong voltage values but I don't know if it's real or if it's just sensor reading with 347.09 WHQL.
> Furthermore, card don't go back to idle clock after gaming in some cases.
> I think it's better to stay with 344.75 ?
> Did someone inform Nvidia ?
> I only saw these issues here, I read only positive critics everywhere else


use a different driver version or even the one before that. Its a driver issue.


----------



## yigit

i uninstalled drivers, it did not work but i did not installed new ones yet

Edit: Didn't work with version 335 and the newest one


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Hi;
> I have troubles too with latest driver.
> I have wrong voltage values but I don't know if it's real or if it's just sensor reading with 347.09 WHQL.
> Furthermore, card don't go back to idle clock after gaming in some cases.
> I think it's better to stay with 344.75 ?
> Did someone inform Nvidia ?
> I only saw these issues here, I read only positive critics everywhere else


About the not going back to idle frequencies... Do you have Chrome open when you see this? If so, Chrome will keep a tiny amount of activity going on your card, thereby preventing it from idling.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> Hi;
> I have troubles too with latest driver.
> I have wrong voltage values but I don't know if it's real or if it's just sensor reading with 347.09 WHQL.
> Furthermore, card don't go back to idle clock after gaming in some cases.
> I think it's better to stay with 344.75 ?
> Did someone inform Nvidia ?
> I only saw these issues here, I read only positive critics everywhere else
> 
> 
> 
> About the not going back to idle frequencies... Do you have Chrome open when you see this? If so, Chrome will keep a tiny amount of activity going on your card, thereby preventing it from idling.
Click to expand...

yeah its because sometimes enable hardware rendering it enabled but ithere is a software rendering that is not bad at all.


----------



## Go6s

I had the "idle issue" without any programs running, except Advance Systemcare in background and Afterburner monitoring (+ RTSS in systray)
By the way, I disabled "hardware rendering" in OS power options, explorer and media players...to reduce consumption.
But it's OK with 344.75 now.
I made a detailed report to Nvidia, and wait for another driver to see if it's fixed


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go6s*
> 
> I had the "idle issue" without any programs running, except Advance Systemcare in background and Afterburner monitoring (+ RTSS in systray)
> By the way, I disabled "hardware rendering" in OS power options, explorer and media players...to reduce consumption.
> But it's OK with 344.75 now.
> I made a detailed report to Nvidia, and wait for another driver to see if it's fixed


i hate the drivers we have had lately. dont orry though its not drawing anything it doesn't use however.


----------



## yigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yigit*
> 
> i uninstalled drivers, it did not work but i did not installed new ones yet
> 
> Edit: Didn't work with version 335 and the newest one


http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/faq/id-1872554/flash-gpu-bios-nvflash.html
i did these and it says "no nvidia display adapters found" at step 7 i tried installing the latest version of nvflash but now i get "this program cant work on dos" or something like that.
Please help


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yigit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yigit*
> 
> i uninstalled drivers, it did not work but i did not installed new ones yet
> 
> Edit: Didn't work with version 335 and the newest one
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/faq/id-1872554/flash-gpu-bios-nvflash.html
> i did these and it says "no nvidia display adapters found" at step 7 i tried installing the latest version of nvflash but now i get "this program cant work on dos" or something like that.
> Please help
Click to expand...

Yeah you probably should have noted the date on that tutorial. Funny thing is i once owned a pny xlr8 EE and have the bios i modded for that card as well. First thing first as occamrazor said it best
Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
Plug back the PSU power cable
Do not plug back the two 8pin power cable to GPU.
Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) if you don't have extra GPU to put in the first slot exit and save
Boot into windows and wait just a bit for drivers to load
Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
then hold shift and right click in the folder with nvflash and the bios in it and type

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

Code:



Code:


nvflash biosname.rom

Important: make sure nvflash and the backup bios are in the same folder and if you want to upload the original bios and I will mod it here is a copy of the 770 bios i had for that card, nvflash, ad a .BAT file that will flash it for you. If you use the >bat file and it doesn't flash its because the cards pci subsystem doesn't match and the bios is not meant for your card.

nvflash.zip 486k .zip file


----------



## yigit

It says please power down and connect pcie cables for this graphics card(s)


----------



## djthrottleboi

oops you have to make sure its set to igpu or you could plug the card in with the system on not the best way but it gets the job done


----------



## yigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> oops you have to make sure its set to igpu or you could plug the card in with the system on not the best way but it gets the job done


I cant, i cant enter bios


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yigit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> oops you have to make sure its set to igpu or you could plug the card in with the system on not the best way but it gets the job done
> 
> 
> 
> I cant, i cant enter bios
Click to expand...

thats because you have to remove the gpu and reset cmos with the video cable pluggged into igpu


----------



## yigit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats because you have to remove the gpu and reset cmos with the video cable pluggged into igpu


My motherboard does not have a video output. So i enter bios, enable igpu, then turn off and unplug gpu power, right?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yigit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats because you have to remove the gpu and reset cmos with the video cable pluggged into igpu
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard does not have a video output. So i enter bios, enable igpu, then turn off and unplug gpu power, right?
Click to expand...

then you need a second gpu to put in the main gpu slot so you could put the damaged ggpu in the second slot and flash. It doesn't matter what gpu you put in the first slot as long as you put something that can output video.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

djthrottleboi,

if you get the time, could you mod my BIOS? I tried using one from the list on the first page for my EVGA 770 SC ACX 2Gb, but it did not seem to do anything.

Thanks.

GK104.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> djthrottleboi,
> 
> if you get the time, could you mod my BIOS? I tried using one from the list on the first page for my EVGA 770 SC ACX 2Gb, but it did not seem to do anything.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> GK104.zip 125k .zip file


here you go

GK104.zip 251k .zip file


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> GK104.zip 251k .zip file


Thanks!

+Rep


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> GK104.zip 251k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> +Rep
Click to expand...

no problem enjoy.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem enjoy.


I have an ASUS GTX 770 Direct CU II 2 GB. After flashing the bios for it from page 1 I noticed GPU tweak doesn't show the correct core clock (GPU Z does). Also, voltage on GPU Tweak is shown at max as 1200, not 1.212. Why is that?

So far I've managed to get as high as 1280 MHz core clock stable. Is that decent?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an ASUS GTX 770 Direct CU II 2 GB. After flashing the bios for it from page 1 I noticed GPU tweak doesn't show the correct core clock (GPU Z does). Also, voltage on GPU Tweak is shown at max as 1200, not 1.212. Why is that?
> 
> So far I've managed to get as high as 1280 MHz core clock stable. Is that decent?
Click to expand...

if you have the latest driver clean install or roll back to a previous driver. also other software like msi afterburner and evga precision would be a little bit better as they have many features making them worth installing.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you have the latest driver clean install or roll back to a previous driver. also other software like msi afterburner and evga precision would be a little bit better as they have many features making them worth installing.


How far back? The most recent previous driver - 344.75 ok?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you have the latest driver clean install or roll back to a previous driver. also other software like msi afterburner and evga precision would be a little bit better as they have many features making them worth installing.
> 
> 
> 
> How far back? The most recent previous driver - 344.75 ok?
Click to expand...

it should be. be sure to use clean install.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it should be. be sure to use clean install.


Not really fond of EVGA's layout. Perhaps I just need to use it more. I've used Afterburner a lot of the years so I know that one. That said, is the voltage lock on the ASUS cards the reason I can't adjust with Afterburner?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it should be. be sure to use clean install.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really fond of EVGA's layout. Perhaps I just need to use it more. I've used Afterburner a lot of the years so I know that one. That said, is the voltage lock on the ASUS cards the reason I can't adjust with Afterburner?
Click to expand...

not sure and i doubt it. lately the drivers and afterburner have just been messing up.


----------



## CrystalXPredato

Hello I want to know if I can use the modded bios on the first page 'cause my bios has the "80.04.C3.00.0F (P2005-0000)" and I'm a bit worried if this is may the wrong bios for my Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce 3 OC 2GB







It would be nice if someone can explain it ^^

If someone need my bios to mod it just say it I will upload it immediately.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrystalXPredato*
> 
> Hello I want to know if I can use the modded bios on the first page 'cause my bios has the "80.04.C3.00.0F (P2005-0000)" and I'm a bit worried if this is may the wrong bios for my Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce 3 OC 2GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if someone can explain it ^^
> 
> If someone need my bios to mod it just say it I will upload it immediately.


"it" lolz


----------



## CrystalXPredato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> "it" lolz


^-^ seems you know what I tried to say








I used the following bios but it didn't work properly. It didn't unlock the voltage but everything else may I got a weird card


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrystalXPredato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> "it" lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^-^ seems you know what I tried to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the following bios but it didn't work properly. It didn't unlock the voltage but everything else may I got a weird card
Click to expand...

well you said
Quote:


> If someone need my bios to mod it just say it I will upload it immediately.


so i said "it". in other words zip it and upload it to this forum lolz.


----------



## ATXJayhawk

I have a Windforce 770 4gb- I read in here that you have to hardvolt your card to 1.3 is that true? Or is there any bios I can load that i can adjust the voltage to 1.3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATXJayhawk*
> 
> I have a Windforce 770 4gb- I read in here that you have to hardvolt your card to 1.3 is that true? Or is there any bios I can load that i can adjust the voltage to 1.3


there are software mods that do it however you may need a bios mod to help support that voltage.


----------



## ATXJayhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there are software mods that do it however you may need a bios mod to help support that voltage.


So I flashed the bios in the first post for my card and its still at 1.2v with a max of +.12 mv but the power goes to 150 percent now.when I try to check the status with rbby I'm getting invalid with both n3 and n4 am I doing something wrong ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATXJayhawk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> there are software mods that do it however you may need a bios mod to help support that voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> So I flashed the bios in the first post for my card and its still at 1.2v with a max of +.12 mv but the power goes to 150 percent now.when I try to check the status with rbby I'm getting invalid with both n3 and n4 am I doing something wrong ?
Click to expand...

First you have to figure out your voltage controller name.


----------



## CrystalXPredato

Ok now I hope the community can help me to unlock my voltages of my graphics card because i can't dunno why.









GK104.zip 123k .zip file


It would be nice if someone could unlock to 1.3v (volt) max and the TDP to 150%








thanks ahead.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrystalXPredato*
> 
> Ok now I hope the community can help me to unlock my voltages of my graphics card because i can't dunno why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> It would be nice if someone could unlock to 1.3v (volt) max and the TDP to 150%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ahead.


you can't get 1.3v in the bios just 1.212v. For higher voltages you will have to find a afterburner mod that works.

newmod.zip 245k .zip file
This bios however does have enough power and all to support higher voltages and in fact you will notice that i locked the power target to 100% which in my mod is 350w versus a stock of 170w. not too many mods that work with gigabyte but sometimes they will.


----------



## CrystalXPredato

Ahh okay cool thanks I will try it out. So instead of 111 max TDP you locked it to 100 because of more isn't necessary if I understood it correctly.

Thank you so far I keep you up to date how it works


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrystalXPredato*
> 
> Ahh okay cool thanks I will try it out. So instead of 111 max TDP you locked it to 100 because of more isn't necessary if I understood it correctly.
> 
> Thank you so far I keep you up to date how it works


yes correct


----------



## CrystalXPredato

Okay i just used your modded bios but it seems it doesn't work properly. I mean the card can't handle these settings stable a downclock couldn't help too.







So I flashed back and deal with it but thank you anyway


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrystalXPredato*
> 
> Okay i just used your modded bios but it seems it doesn't work properly. I mean the card can't handle these settings stable a downclock couldn't help too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I flashed back and deal with it but thank you anyway


did you clean install the driver after the reboot?


----------



## CrystalXPredato

yes I did I reinstalled the drivers and rebooted my pc as well but it crashed during a benchmark unigine valley.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrystalXPredato*
> 
> yes I did I reinstalled the drivers and rebooted my pc as well but it crashed during a benchmark unigine valley.


did you underclock the core clock a little to see if that helped? also i hope the driver wasn't the latest version.


----------



## CrystalXPredato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you underclock the core clock a little to see if that helped? also i hope the driver wasn't the latest version.


Yes I did with the original bios I can just set it to core clock +40 and memory +235 without raising the voltage and TDP. But as soon as I raise the the clocks speeds to something higher like +50 and +250 with increasing the voltage +12 and TDP to 111%, it runs the benchmark and freezing for a bit. And with yours, it crashed immediately or gives a black screen what means everything works, but the monitor is black. Anyway what I set increase the voltages / TDP or make a downlock. This card is very very sensitive.









My overclock with the original bios

Voltage: +0
TDP: 100%
Coreclock speed: +40 (1177MHz)
Memory clock speed: +235 (1870MHz)

everything higher won't be stable.









Edit: yes the driver was the latest 347.09 if that is important to use an older one, which one do you prefer to use?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrystalXPredato*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you underclock the core clock a little to see if that helped? also i hope the driver wasn't the latest version.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did with the original bios I can just set it to core clock +40 and memory +235 without raising the voltage and TDP. But as soon as I raise the the clocks speeds to something higher like +50 and +250 with increasing the voltage +12 and TDP to 111%, it runs the benchmark and freezing for a bit. And with yours, it crashed immediately or gives a black screen what means everything works, but the monitor is black. Anyway what I set increase the voltages / TDP or make a downlock. This card is very very sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My overclock with the original bios
> 
> Voltage: +0
> TDP: 100%
> Coreclock speed: +40 (1177MHz)
> Memory clock speed: +235 (1870MHz)
> 
> everything higher won't be stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: yes the driver was the latest 347.09 if that is important to use an older one, which one do you prefer to use?
Click to expand...

version 337 works as the latest driver kills bios mods for some reason. you can also try the previous one as well. the latest driver would tend to lock us to 1.08v and such other gimmicks with the mod.


----------



## smygolf

First post









Anyway, i got two Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 that i just bought, used offcourse.
There was a couple off issues that i saw pretty quickly, they didnt have the same bios (different clock and voltage in Afterburner/Gpu tweak/gpu-z)
So i flashed both cards with the GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 bios found on page one in this thread.

Dosent that bios support voltage over 1,2v?
I am maxed out att 1,175 with Gpu tweak, i just uninstalled Afterburner so im sure there aint any conflicts.

*edit*
When i first used a early version of Gpu Tweak the voltage range of both cards where the same. With the latest version (2.7.5.0)
Card 2 can go up to 1,187v and card 1 1,175v

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smygolf*
> 
> First post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, i got two Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 that i just bought, used offcourse.
> There was a couple off issues that i saw pretty quickly, they didnt have the same bios (different clock and voltage in Afterburner/Gpu tweak/gpu-z)
> So i flashed both cards with the GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 bios found on page one in this thread.
> 
> Dosent that bios support voltage over 1,2v?
> I am maxed out att 1,175 with Gpu tweak, i just uninstalled Afterburner so im sure there aint any conflicts.
> 
> *edit*
> When i first used a early version of Gpu Tweak the voltage range of both cards where the same. With the latest version (2.7.5.0)
> Card 2 can go up to 1,187v and card 1 1,175v
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


you should never use a bios on a card if it doesn't match your card. You should have uploaded the bios both of them and had them modded. If you would still like to I will gladly mod them for you also they should do 1.212 with the current bios installed however if you are on the latest driver that could be why it isn't going higher. WELCOME TO OCN!!!!!! we are glad to have you here and hopefully you will be a active member here.


----------



## smygolf

Since the card are Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 the Asus bios would be the right one to use








The difference that i can see is that one card use Samsung memory and the other Hynix, maybe thats why there where different biosis on the cards?

Before i flashed them (if i remember correct) the voltage where the same But the cores where not the same.
I could clock the memorys higher then i am able to do now.

Firestrike before the flash - no overclock.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3792200

After the flash - no overclock
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3795204

I did one Realy stupid thing when i saved the biosis, i renamed them so i dont know on wich card they belong.
But i have the original names.
80.04.C3.00.02
80.04.Eb.00.2A - i think this is Asus original bios.
And here you have the renamed files.

GK104.zip 122k .zip file


GK104_2a.zip 125k .zip file


And here is the bios that i downloaded from page 1 in this thread

Asus.GTX770.DirectCUIIOC.zip 123k .zip file


Is there any chans that your are able to see on wich card each bois belongs?

*edit*
Latest drivers, you mean nVidias drivers?
Yep i got the latest, any recomendetions?

Thanks a Million Times!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smygolf*
> 
> Since the card are Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 the Asus bios would be the right one to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference that i can see is that one card use Samsung memory and the other Hynix, maybe thats why there where different biosis on the cards?
> 
> Before i flashed them (if i remember correct) the voltage where the same But the cores where not the same.
> I could clock the memorys higher then i am able to do now.
> 
> Firestrike before the flash - no overclock.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3792200
> 
> After the flash - no overclock
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3795204
> 
> I did one Realy stupid thing when i saved the biosis, i renamed them so i dont know on wich card they belong.
> But i have the original names.
> 80.04.C3.00.02
> 80.04.Eb.00.2A - i think this is Asus original bios.
> And here you have the renamed files.
> 
> GK104.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> GK104_2a.zip 125k .zip file
> 
> 
> And here is the bios that i downloaded from page 1 in this thread
> 
> Asus.GTX770.DirectCUIIOC.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> Is there any chans that your are able to see on wich card each bois belongs?
> 
> *edit*
> Latest drivers, you mean nVidias drivers?
> Yep i got the latest, any recomendetions?
> 
> Thanks a Million Times!!


You will have to see which bios allows a specific memory to clock higher like try them both on the samsung module and whichever one was for the samsung module will allow it to clock higher. then you will know which bios goes to the other card after you find out. clean install a previous driver for best performance ie: 1.212v. I recommend driver 337.

GK104_2newmod.zip 497k .zip file


----------



## smygolf

Quote:


> You will have to see which bios allows a specific memory to clock higher like try them both on the samsung module and whichever one was for the samsung module will allow it to clock higher. then you will know which bios goes to the other card after you find out. clean install a previous driver for best performance ie: 1.212v. I recommend driver 337. GK104_2newmod.zip 497k .zip file


Yes Sir!

I just bought them used and i have a full watercooling rigg that i used on my old 580 thats just waiting to get to work again but i dont want to buy any waterblock before i know how they perform.
But i was a bit hasty to say the least.....

Thanks again!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smygolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to see which bios allows a specific memory to clock higher like try them both on the samsung module and whichever one was for the samsung module will allow it to clock higher. then you will know which bios goes to the other card after you find out. clean install a previous driver for best performance ie: 1.212v. I recommend driver 337. GK104_2newmod.zip 497k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sir!
> 
> I just bought them used and i have a full watercooling rigg that i used on my old 580 thats just waiting to get to work again but i dont want to buy any waterblock before i know how they perform.
> But i was a bit hasty to say the least.....
> 
> Thanks again!!
Click to expand...

no problem. let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## vikizor

Is there ROM made for Inno3D Geforce GTX 770 Accelero Hybrid 4GB? Thank you in advance!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikizor*
> 
> Is there ROM made for Inno3D Geforce GTX 770 Accelero Hybrid 4GB? Thank you in advance!


upload your bios to this site in a zip file and there will be.


----------



## smygolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no problem. let me know if you have any questions.


Lets start right away








All the values are from Gpu-z and i use Asus Gpu tweak cause Afterburner for some reason don give me the same options (latest vers)

I removed one of the cards and flashed the other one (samsung mems) with the standard bios (80.04.C3.00.02) and there where no probs to get the mems up to 2000Mhz
Base clocks and Boost have the values they should have for the standard bios. In Gpu tweak i can adjust the power target to 110% and i can adjust max voltage to 1,212

So i changed to the moded version and the base clock/boost goes upp to 1150Mhz as the should, but now the powertarget is maxed out att 100%
And the max voltage slider is gone so i have to use the minimum voltage slider and it lets me get up to 1.208v (?)

Im confused









*edit*
I tried the other moded version and it works pretty much the same.


----------



## smygolf

Ok, just ignore me









I maxed everything out in Gpu tweak and did a Firestrike run and here is the max values from Gpu-z
Core clock - 1306Mhz
Mems - 2004,8 Mhz
Gpu temp - 56/C
VDDC - 1.203V

Not bad at all!
Later om gonna se how high the temps goes in a longer run but now im gonna change cards an flash the other one.

Card nr 2 have now the modded bios, all maxed out








Core clock - 1319Mhz
Mems - 2004,8 Mhz
Gpu temp - 56/C
VDDC - 1.201V

Only two things left now, se how they react in SLI and how do i get the cores higher









*edit*
And here you have the cards side by side
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3813332/fs/3812883


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smygolf*
> 
> Ok, just ignore me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I maxed everything out in Gpu tweak and did a Firestrike run and here is the max values from Gpu-z
> Core clock - 1306Mhz
> Mems - 2004,8 Mhz
> Gpu temp - 56/C
> VDDC - 1.203V
> 
> Not bad at all!
> Later om gonna se how high the temps goes in a longer run but now im gonna change cards an flash the other one.
> 
> Card nr 2 have now the modded bios, all maxed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core clock - 1319Mhz
> Mems - 2004,8 Mhz
> Gpu temp - 56/C
> VDDC - 1.201V
> 
> Only two things left now, se how they react in SLI and how do i get the cores higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*
> And here you have the cards side by side
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3813332/fs/3812883


Yeah i locked the power target to 100% as i set the power much higher than the stock value and as for the 1.212v clean install the driver and if it doesn't let you use the voltage go to a previous driver then use afterburner.


----------



## smygolf

Yes Sir!

I was a bit lazy and used the latest drivers that was on the Pc, im Realy pleased with the results lets hope they are stable, time for tweaking.

Thanks for the help, i owe you Bigtime!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smygolf*
> 
> Yes Sir!
> 
> I was a bit lazy and used the latest drivers that was on the Pc, im Realy pleased with the results lets hope they are stable, time for tweaking.
> 
> Thanks for the help, i owe you Bigtime!


you dont owe me lol. I get payment in knowing that i'm helping.


----------



## bilbs84

Hey guys, just wondering, how many of you guys are running one of these in a *nix setup. I know that FINALLY, my distro has the 346 driver in its main repo's, so finnaly able to enable the voltage offset, and was finaly able to get the core offset to +90 for a boost clock of 1292mhz, and +900 for a memory freq of 3955mhz. (pre volt offset i was at +75 & +750) This has given me about an extra 2 fps avg in valley bench, best run was 44.9fpos avg with score of 1877. This is on par with windows perf in opengl mode, within .2fps, and within 1 fps windows directx, so it would appear that the drivers for windows to *nix systems are pretty damn close, and good proof that linux dev is coming along nicely, now just to wait for more games to make there way over to the dark side lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbs84*
> 
> Hey guys, just wondering, how many of you guys are running one of these in a *nix setup. I know that FINALLY, my distro has the 346 driver in its main repo's, so finnaly able to enable the voltage offset, and was finaly able to get the core offset to +90 for a boost clock of 1292mhz, and +900 for a memory freq of 3955mhz. (pre volt offset i was at +75 & +750) This has given me about an extra 2 fps avg in valley bench, best run was 44.9fpos avg with score of 1877. This is on par with windows perf in opengl mode, within .2fps, and within 1 fps windows directx, so it would appear that the drivers for windows to *nix systems are pretty damn close, and good proof that linux dev is coming along nicely, now just to wait for more games to make there way over to the dark side lol.


all they need to do is fix sli and i still get that split screen in the middle where theres rift in some games but if a game is heavier i dont seem to have too much of a problem. Though i mainly use nix for the games i cant play on win 8.1 like fallout 3


----------



## bilbs84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all they need to do is fix sli and i still get that split screen in the middle where theres rift in some games but if a game is heavier i dont seem to have too much of a problem. Though i mainly use nix for the games i cant play on win 8.1 like fallout 3


Last I knew, SLI was working (ill find out within the next few months anyway), but as far as what you describing as the line, or rift in the screen, that is screen tearing, and I know how to stop that too, it's bit of a tricky one to figure out, and it wasnt just easily found on the net, but does work, no tearing in games or video anymore, just add

Code:



Code:


Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }

somewhere in the Screen section of your xorg.conf file, and tearing will be gone (it will reduce the opengl performance by a couple FPS, but that dont matter since these cards perform so well to begin with anyway)


----------



## labfreak

hi, i have one msi gtx 770 twin frozr oc 2gb.. the right bios that i have to download is this version http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18091 ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbs84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all they need to do is fix sli and i still get that split screen in the middle where theres rift in some games but if a game is heavier i dont seem to have too much of a problem. Though i mainly use nix for the games i cant play on win 8.1 like fallout 3
> 
> 
> 
> Last I knew, SLI was working (ill find out within the next few months anyway), but as far as what you describing as the line, or rift in the screen, that is screen tearing, and I know how to stop that too, it's bit of a tricky one to figure out, and it wasnt just easily found on the net, but does work, no tearing in games or video anymore, just add
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }
> 
> somewhere in the Screen section of your xorg.conf file, and tearing will be gone (it will reduce the opengl performance by a couple FPS, but that dont matter since these cards perform so well to begin with anyway)
Click to expand...

yeah i will definitely try it and yeah my kingpin is a little too powerful for linux. Mac doesn't even use its power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labfreak*
> 
> hi, i have one msi gtx 770 twin frozr oc 2gb.. the right bios that i have to download is this version http://www.overclock.net/attachments/18091 ?


upload the original bios and i'm sure somebody will mod it.


----------



## labfreak

thanks for reply

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3244693/msigtx770.7z


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labfreak*
> 
> thanks for reply
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3244693/msigtx770.7z


here you go. If you have the latest driver bee sure to clean install th driver after the flash or clean install a previous driver if you see any issues

msigtx770.zip 116k .zip file


----------



## ClassicEnergie

Quick question is it possible to sli 770 with 960/970 ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClassicEnergie*
> 
> Quick question is it possible to sli 770 with 960/970 ?


Two completely different architechtures (Kepler vs Maxwell) so I'd venture a guess at "probably not".


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClassicEnergie*
> 
> Quick question is it possible to sli 770 with 960/970 ?


Um no.. Cant even sli different size memory with same card. I.E. 680 2gb with 680 4gb.
a 770 is essentially a 680 rebrand with higher memory clock but you still cant sli 680 2gb with 770 2gb.
970 with 770? not a chance. Not even worth the wasted time or effort.


----------



## ClassicEnergie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Um no.. Cant even sli different size memory with same card. I.E. 680 2gb with 680 4gb.
> a 770 is essentially a 680 rebrand with higher memory clock but you still cant sli 680 2gb with 770 2gb.
> 970 with 770? not a chance. Not even worth the wasted time or effort.


So in a few words I will not see a performance gain if i go with another 770


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClassicEnergie*
> 
> So in a few words I will not see a performance gain if i go with another 770


If you have a single 770 now adding another with same amount of vram will see performance gains, sli support depending on game...

but your question was adding a 970 to 770 for sli. not possible.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClassicEnergie*
> 
> Quick question is it possible to sli 770 with 960/970 ?


Not possible. There *was* a hack that did allow things like that with similar architecture cards, but dont think it had support past the 5xx series. It allowed for like a gtx580 sli with a gtx570 kind of things.

Edit:
I stand corrected, I guess they kept up the work.....
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sli-with-different-cards.158907/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ClassicEnergie*
> 
> Quick question is it possible to sli 770 with 960/970 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible. There *was* a hack that did allow things like that with similar architecture cards, but dont think it had support past the 5xx series. It allowed for like a gtx580 sli with a gtx570 kind of things.
> 
> Edit:
> I stand corrected, I guess they kept up the work.....
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sli-with-different-cards.158907/
Click to expand...

remember hypersli? i loved that program


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> remember hypersli? i loved that program


I never used it but they were cool back when sli boards werent so common. I mean its been a while but If I remember right you needed an nvidia chipset for sli. Wasnt it sandy when intel chipsets did native sli?


----------



## mcbaes72

*SIGH*

This is what happens when you buy a "new, without original box" GPU on eBay. I knew it was a risk since seller posted a stock photo, but felt it was a safe risk since he had 100% FB and over 150 rating. It was only packed in a single layer of bubble wrap, box arrived partially torn/open, too. I did my best in straightening out the metal plate near connections and kinda bending the fan and heatsink away from PCB. Surprisingly, it's working though, all three fans spinning, Precision X and GeFroce Experience recognized the card and drivers installed with no problems...so far. It's in my HTPC build I just recently set up.

I sent the seller a message letting him know what happened and willing to show him pics, but haven't gotten a response yet. Part of me doesn't want to leave him feedback and just let it go since it does work. But another part of me feels upset that I received a damaged GPU thanks to poor packaging (I doubt Gigabyte would RMA it). What would you suggest I do? Just looking for opinions.

BTW, I guess you could add me to the owners club...not the best way to make an introduction, I know.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> *SIGH*
> 
> This is what happens when you buy a "new, without original box" GPU on eBay. I knew it was a risk since seller posted a stock photo, but felt it was a safe risk since he had 100% FB and over 150 rating. It was only packed in a single layer of bubble wrap, box arrived partially torn/open, too. I did my best in straightening out the metal plate near connections and kinda bending the fan and heatsink away from PCB. Surprisingly, it's working though, all three fans spinning, Precision X and GeFroce Experience recognized the card and drivers installed with no problems...so far. It's in my HTPC build I just recently set up.
> 
> I sent the seller a message letting him know what happened and willing to show him pics, but haven't gotten a response yet. Part of me doesn't want to leave him feedback and just let it go since it does work. But another part of me feels upset that I received a damaged GPU thanks to poor packaging (I doubt Gigabyte would RMA it). What would you suggest I do? Just looking for opinions.
> 
> BTW, I guess you could add me to the owners club...not the best way to make an introduction, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


co9uld always use ebay money back guarantee. I hate when sellers do stuff like this as I myself seel things a lot and it really affects how people think of buying things from ebay.


----------



## bwsteg

Purchased a Nvidia gtx 770 from best buy last night for $240. Good deal?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> *SIGH*
> 
> This is what happens when you buy a "new, without original box" GPU on eBay. I knew it was a risk since seller posted a stock photo, but felt it was a safe risk since he had 100% FB and over 150 rating. It was only packed in a single layer of bubble wrap, box arrived partially torn/open, too. I did my best in straightening out the metal plate near connections and kinda bending the fan and heatsink away from PCB. Surprisingly, it's working though, all three fans spinning, Precision X and GeFroce Experience recognized the card and drivers installed with no problems...so far. It's in my HTPC build I just recently set up.
> 
> I sent the seller a message letting him know what happened and willing to show him pics, but haven't gotten a response yet. Part of me doesn't want to leave him feedback and just let it go since it does work. But another part of me feels upset that I received a damaged GPU thanks to poor packaging (I doubt Gigabyte would RMA it). What would you suggest I do? Just looking for opinions.
> 
> BTW, I guess you could add me to the owners club...not the best way to make an introduction, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Honestly the seller used poor shipping practices and I would say its his fault. The only thing I can think of is if he said proper shipping will cost $20 but I can ship this way for $10 (the way he shipped it) and you choose. There is no insurance on that package?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwsteg*
> 
> Purchased a Nvidia gtx 770 from best buy last night for $240. Good deal?


Not bad if a few months ago but the gigabyte one with a superior cooler, board, and overclocked is $229 on newegg right now. I would order from newegg unless the gigabyte one doesnt fit. Place your order first too since its the only 770 in stock before returning the card at best buy


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> *SIGH*
> 
> This is what happens when you buy a "new, without original box" GPU on eBay. I knew it was a risk since seller posted a stock photo, but felt it was a safe risk since he had 100% FB and over 150 rating. It was only packed in a single layer of bubble wrap, box arrived partially torn/open, too. I did my best in straightening out the metal plate near connections and kinda bending the fan and heatsink away from PCB. Surprisingly, it's working though, all three fans spinning, Precision X and GeFroce Experience recognized the card and drivers installed with no problems...so far. It's in my HTPC build I just recently set up.
> 
> I sent the seller a message letting him know what happened and willing to show him pics, but haven't gotten a response yet. Part of me doesn't want to leave him feedback and just let it go since it does work. But another part of me feels upset that I received a damaged GPU thanks to poor packaging (I doubt Gigabyte would RMA it). What would you suggest I do? Just looking for opinions.
> 
> BTW, I guess you could add me to the owners club...not the best way to make an introduction, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the seller used poor shipping practices and I would say its his fault. The only thing I can think of is if he said proper shipping will cost $20 but I can ship this way for $10 (the way he shipped it) and you choose. There is no insurance on that package?
Click to expand...

I usually put insurance on it over $400 as the post office doesn't want to pay that money. so they take good care of that package lol.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> co9uld always use ebay money back guarantee. I hate when sellers do stuff like this as I myself seel things a lot and it really affects how people think of buying things from ebay.


I'm waiting for his response, nothing yet. I may end up filing a claim using eBay's Money Back Guarantee if I don't hear from him in next couple of days.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Honestly the seller used poor shipping practices and I would say its his fault. The only thing I can think of is if he said proper shipping will cost $20 but I can ship this way for $10 (the way he shipped it) and you choose. There is no insurance on that package?


On the shipping label, there's no mention of it being insured. On the Priority Mail box, it has a disclaimer that "Insurance is Included", but unsure if it covers the whole amount. It's something I'll have to inquire with the post office. If seller doesn't reply, I'll see if I file a claim with the post office or with eBay.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Honestly the seller used poor shipping practices and I would say its his fault. The only thing I can think of is if he said proper shipping will cost $20 but I can ship this way for $10 (the way he shipped it) and you choose. There is no insurance on that package?
> 
> 
> 
> On the shipping label, there's no mention of it being insured. On the Priority Mail box, it has a disclaimer that "Insurance is Included", but unsure if it covers the whole amount. It's something I'll have to inquire with the post office. If seller doesn't reply, I'll see if I file a claim with the post office or with eBay.
Click to expand...

file with ebay for a refund on shipping and the product. the post office can scan the package and see the amount of insurance but i bet he used the stock $50 insurance instead of the actual price.


----------



## HellBull

Hi, i'm new in this forum, can you help me. I have GTX 770 Palite Jetstream 2GB and i want to change the BIOS of the card. I want to put some extra voltage on it and i need form some modefied BIOS can someone give me one?
Sorry for my english, it's not too good but i think you'l understend me.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> file with ebay for a refund on shipping and the product. the post office can scan the package and see the amount of insurance but i bet he used the stock $50 insurance instead of the actual price.


I ended up filing a claim with eBay this morning. Amazingly, within TWO minutes of completing it, I get an email stating seller accepted return claim and for me to print out shipping label. Funny how he chose to ignore my eBay message and picture proof for two days, but approves return item claim right away.

What a mess of a transaction! I'm just glad I can send it back right away. Unfortunately, I'm in need of a new GPU for my HTPC. I think I'll skip private sellers this time around.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> I ended up filing a claim with eBay this morning. Amazingly, within TWO minutes of completing it, I get an email stating seller accepted return claim and for me to print out shipping label. Funny how he chose to ignore my eBay message and picture proof for two days, but approves return item claim right away.
> 
> What a mess of a transaction! I'm just glad I can send it back right away. Unfortunately, I'm in need of a new GPU for my HTPC. I think I'll skip private sellers this time around.


Just saw those pictures and all i can think is What the crap? I have shipped 2 680 lightnings in that exact flat rate box and both have arrived safe and sound. What did he use for packaging material? hopes and dreams? a little bit of bubble wrap goes a long way...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> I ended up filing a claim with eBay this morning. Amazingly, within TWO minutes of completing it, I get an email stating seller accepted return claim and for me to print out shipping label. Funny how he chose to ignore my eBay message and picture proof for two days, but approves return item claim right away.
> 
> What a mess of a transaction! I'm just glad I can send it back right away. Unfortunately, I'm in need of a new GPU for my HTPC. I think I'll skip private sellers this time around.


Try craigslist, that way you can at least see it in person. I have sold a few GOOD cards with decent overclocking room for good prices since I didnt need to ship them. I usually sell online if there is no interest locally. I have always offered video proof of the card working with the sellers name mentioned in the video but people usually never ask for it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> file with ebay for a refund on shipping and the product. the post office can scan the package and see the amount of insurance but i bet he used the stock $50 insurance instead of the actual price.
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up filing a claim with eBay this morning. Amazingly, within TWO minutes of completing it, I get an email stating seller accepted return claim and for me to print out shipping label. Funny how he chose to ignore my eBay message and picture proof for two days, but approves return item claim right away.
> 
> What a mess of a transaction! I'm just glad I can send it back right away. Unfortunately, I'm in need of a new GPU for my HTPC. I think I'll skip private sellers this time around.
Click to expand...

dont be deterred by a shady dealer. besides check out our ocn marketplace. there are lots of good sellers here. why ebay when you can ocn?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> I ended up filing a claim with eBay this morning. Amazingly, within TWO minutes of completing it, I get an email stating seller accepted return claim and for me to print out shipping label. Funny how he chose to ignore my eBay message and picture proof for two days, but approves return item claim right away.
> 
> What a mess of a transaction! I'm just glad I can send it back right away. Unfortunately, I'm in need of a new GPU for my HTPC. I think I'll skip private sellers this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> Try craigslist, that way you can at least see it in person. I have sold a few GOOD cards with decent overclocking room for good prices since I didnt need to ship them. I usually sell online if there is no interest locally. I have always offered video proof of the card working with the sellers name mentioned in the video but people usually never ask for it.
Click to expand...

eh craigslist is a stickup/scam waiting to happen. it aint what it used to be.


----------



## Go6s

Hi guys,
Do you still have troubles with latest driver (347.25) ?
Like the previous one, my idle voltage is 0.962 instead of 0.861 !

Edit: for info, it's higher than my bios values !


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Just saw those pictures and all i can think is What the crap? I have shipped 2 680 lightnings in that exact flat rate box and both have arrived safe and sound. What did he use for packaging material? hopes and dreams? a little bit of bubble wrap goes a long way...


He used one layer of thin bubble wrap since no original packaging was included. Kinda ironic, GPU was bent on both sides, but the install disc wasn't cracked. Hopes and dreams? Made me LOL, good one!

As a comparison, when I bought used Mobo/CPU/Heatsink on eBay for this HTPC build, parts arrived in a large box with triple layers of large bubble wrap. That's the proper way to ship when no original box is available.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Try craigslist, that way you can at least see it in person. I have sold a few GOOD cards with decent overclocking room for good prices since I didnt need to ship them. I usually sell online if there is no interest locally. I have always offered video proof of the card working with the sellers name mentioned in the video but people usually never ask for it.


You represent the ideal seller when people are looking to buy, good seller business practices. I've been looking on CL in my area, most want either too much money or the pictures included don't match their "like new" description. I'll keep looking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont be deterred by a shady dealer. besides check out our ocn marketplace. there are lots of good sellers here. why ebay when you can ocn?
> eh craigslist is a stickup/scam waiting to happen. it aint what it used to be.


Yeah, I shouldn't be discouraged, but would hate to go through this again on eBay. I almost forgot about the marketplace here, will check soon.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> He used one layer of thin bubble wrap since no original packaging was included. Kinda ironic, GPU was bent on both sides, but the install disc wasn't cracked. Hopes and dreams? Made me LOL, good one!
> 
> As a comparison, when I bought used Mobo/CPU/Heatsink on eBay for this HTPC build, parts arrived in a large box with triple layers of large bubble wrap. That's the proper way to ship when no original box is available.


exactly. if the unit can move at all inside the box it is packed in... it is not packed properly. I ordered a motherboard from canada and I asked the seller to package it sufficiently. Well he gladly obliged as it could have withstood a decent shockwave. It took me about 10 minutes to get the box open. Triple layer of cardboard glued together. I would rather have to fight to open the box then to have it look like it was in a war zone...


----------



## Xenon64

After flashing the custom BIOS for my EVGA GTX 770 SC (from page 1 of this thread), I noticed that the fans are on 100% all the time, is this normal? Please pardon my ignorance









If for some reason the fans aren't supposed to run at 100% all the time, then I'm not sure what's going on.

Thanks again!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> After flashing the custom BIOS for my EVGA GTX 770 SC (from page 1 of this thread), I noticed that the fans are on 100% all the time, is this normal? Please pardon my ignorance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If for some reason the fans aren't supposed to run at 100% all the time, then I'm not sure what's going on.
> 
> Thanks again!


clean install the driver and delete any oc software profiles and what are your temps? or maybe you have the wrong bios as it may be made for a different fan design.


----------



## Xenon64

I see two BIOS profiles that could match.

Since I have the GTX 770 SC (2GB VRAM) with the ACX cooler, I downloaded this one:

EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.rom
EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.zip 122k .zip file

But what I DIDN'T do, like you just suggested, is to clean install the driver and to delete OC software profiles.

My temps at full load are around 70 degrees C, even with +140 Clock offset and +300 Memory Offset (With original BIOS).

So what I will do when I get off work is flash the BIOS correctly, do a clean install of the 770 drivers and delete/uninstall Precision X and reinstall it.

Quick Q: What is the best way to ensure a clean install of the Nvidia drivers?

Thanks again!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> I see two BIOS profiles that could match.
> 
> Since I have the GTX 770 SC (2GB VRAM) with the ACX cooler, I downloaded this one:
> 
> EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.rom
> EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> But what I DIDN'T do, like you just suggested, is to clean install the driver and to delete OC software profiles.
> 
> My temps at full load are around 70 degrees C, even with +140 Clock offset and +300 Memory Offset (With original BIOS).
> 
> So what I will do when I get off work is flash the BIOS correctly, do a clean install of the 770 drivers and delete/uninstall Precision X and reinstall it.
> 
> Quick Q: What is the best way to ensure a clean install of the Nvidia drivers?
> 
> Thanks again!


go through and manually uninstall all nvidia drivers and components yourself and this means everything nvidia has to go and then find and delete all nvidia folders. then reboot and then install the driver.


----------



## Xenon64

Is there a particular order I should go about doing this? Should I flash BIOS before clean install of driver?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> Is there a particular order I should go about doing this? Should I flash BIOS before clean install of driver?


yes flash first then cleanup.


----------



## Xenon64

Gotcha! Well I decided to try the other BIOS option (EVGA.GTX770.Superclocked.rom) rather than (EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.rom).

This time, it seems to have fixed the issue where the fan is at 100% all the time. It seems to follow my fan profile and the power target shows 150%. In addition, like the readme says, the default base clock is 1150Mhz.

In terms of voltage, the highest I can go (with overboost) is 1300mV. Is this normal, or are there ways in order to increase voltage further on a GTX 770 SC?

Thanks again!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> 
> Gotcha! Well I decided to try the other BIOS option (EVGA.GTX770.Superclocked.rom) rather than (EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.rom).
> 
> This time, it seems to have fixed the issue where the fan is at 100% all the time. It seems to follow my fan profile and the power target shows 150%. In addition, like the readme says, the default base clock is 1150Mhz.
> 
> In terms of voltage, the highest I can go (with overboost) is 1300mV. Is this normal, or are there ways in order to increase voltage further on a GTX 770 SC?
> 
> Thanks again!


there are ways. I recommend Volt Mod guide rewrite by @OccamRazor: Spoiler! guide here in the 780 owners thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_20 and after you get that one done then use rbby's tool http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20 however be sure to use one of the exact versions of afterburner listed in the thread along with her codes as its important.


----------



## H3llHound360

My gtx 770 gets stuttering every once in a while. What should I do?


----------



## KingCry

I've still got my 770's but was wonder about getting a 3rd cooler cause the fan on my oldest 770 is starting to fail on me, plus these cards are around 50-60W over the rated TDP for the cooler. Which is starting to cause some thermal issues, I replaced all the thermal pads and have ICDiamond 24k on them right now, and they are peaking around 75-80C with the fan at 90-95%. I though about doing H2O and it would end up being cheaper for me to get new cards if I did that, so for AIR coolers what should I look at?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3llHound360*
> 
> My gtx 770 gets stuttering every once in a while. What should I do?


let me see the bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I've still got my 770's but was wonder about getting a 3rd cooler cause the fan on my oldest 770 is starting to fail on me, plus these cards are around 50-60W over the rated TDP for the cooler. Which is starting to cause some thermal issues, I replaced all the thermal pads and have ICDiamond 24k on them right now, and they are peaking around 75-80C with the fan at 90-95%. I though about doing H2O and it would end up being cheaper for me to get new cards if I did that, so for AIR coolers what should I look at?


go the new cards and water route lol. much better performance and if you HAVE to have air http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186097


----------



## H3llHound360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me see the bios.
> go the new cards and water route lol. much better performance and if you HAVE to have air http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186097


How do I do that? Do I use gpuz?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3llHound360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me see the bios.
> go the new cards and water route lol. much better performance and if you HAVE to have air http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186097
> 
> 
> 
> How do I do that? Do I use gpuz?
Click to expand...

i need the original bios and the one cyclops gave you.


----------



## H3llHound360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i need the original bios and the one cyclops gave you.


I have the msi gtx770. I have never updated the bios since the one it came with.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3llHound360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i need the original bios and the one cyclops gave you.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the msi gtx770. I have never updated the bios since the one it came with.
Click to expand...

then use gpu-z to extract the bios and zip it up and post it here however if you didn't mod the bios then its not the bios thats making your card stutter. bring the oc down a little.


----------



## HellBull

can you help me man, cyclop modefy my bios to go on 1,300V and with better power limits, i flash the bios, with MSI AB i can set tge voltage to +100mV but when i click aplly and start Valley or some game the voltage is still 1,212V.
i give you my original and the modifyed bios.

GK104.zip 123k .zip file


GK104-Mod.zip 164k .zip file

I also try to put 1250-1250 on P00 in voltage table but the problem is the same.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBull*
> 
> can you help me man, cyclop modefy my bios to go on 1,300V and with better power limits, i flash the bios, with MSI AB i can set tge voltage to +100mV but when i click aplly and start Valley or some game the voltage is still 1,212V.
> i give you my original and the modifyed bios.
> 
> GK104.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> GK104-Mod.zip 164k .zip file
> 
> I also try to put 1250-1250 on P00 in voltage table but the problem is the same.


you need to do the afterburner mod to get 1.3v and higher if eligible. The reason you need the afterburner mod is because the driver is what locks the max voltage to a max of 1.212v and the mod is to make afterburner read andwrite directly to tthe voltage controller bypassing the driver. Here is a improved version of that bios however. Also if you are on the latest driver clean install it or a previous version as that driver messes things up.

GK104-Mod.zip 245k .zip file


----------



## HellBull

How to make the afterburner mod? i search in the forum and i found something but it's always for older versions of MSI AB. I'm with new on 4.1.0. When i instal beta 18 i can't start it. the program tell's me that it is old. If i only uninstal the driver and instal it thit this have efect or i must do the soft mod anywey.


----------



## HellBull

i wan't to ask also, is it posible graphics driver to be modifyed to unlck the voltage to 1.3?


----------



## gunshyb

question for you 770 pros - Ive had the 770 in my build for a long while now and never had an issue. I recently reinstalled fresh windows and now i get this milisecond frame drop in games. Per after burner usage drops to near 0 and FPS takes a nose dive to near 0. It only lasts a second then games run normal. It happens randomly. This never occured prior to the windows reinstall.

Its occured in everything ive played except BF4. BF4 runs smooth like butter, however WoW, Smite and anything else this occurs.

Im running a 4770K and nothing is overclocked at this point.

Any ideas? Tips? things to try? Should i just bite the bullet and reinstall windows again? Drivers have been updated, ive removed Nvidia HD audio, and all the other stuff except physx and the driver.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBull*
> 
> How to make the afterburner mod? i search in the forum and i found something but it's always for older versions of MSI AB. I'm with new on 4.1.0. When i instal beta 18 i can't start it. the program tell's me that it is old. If i only uninstal the driver and instal it thit this have efect or i must do the soft mod anywey.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> question for you 770 pros - Ive had the 770 in my build for a long while now and never had an issue. I recently reinstalled fresh windows and now i get this milisecond frame drop in games. Per after burner usage drops to near 0 and FPS takes a nose dive to near 0. It only lasts a second then games run normal. It happens randomly. This never occured prior to the windows reinstall.
> 
> Its occured in everything ive played except BF4. BF4 runs smooth like butter, however WoW, Smite and anything else this occurs.
> 
> Im running a 4770K and nothing is overclocked at this point.
> 
> Any ideas? Tips? things to try? Should i just bite the bullet and reinstall windows again? Drivers have been updated, ive removed Nvidia HD audio, and all the other stuff except physx and the driver.


try a older driver version. be sure to clean install it.


----------



## H3llHound360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me see the bios.
> go the new cards and water route lol. much better performance and if you HAVE to have air http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186097


Every time I try to save the bios it crashes my pc. But I found this after it crashed.


----------



## HellBull

Thanks djthrottleboi but still my voltage is 1.212. When with rbby i put 50 hit send, and then change something in AB and hit aplly the voltage realy goes to +50mv but when i start valley it is still 1.212 and the stabel clocks are the same. So i think i'm quit for now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3llHound360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me see the bios.
> go the new cards and water route lol. much better performance and if you HAVE to have air http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186097
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I try to save the bios it crashes my pc. But I found this after it crashed.
Click to expand...

you need to clean install a previous driver and also install a older version of gpu-z
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBull*
> 
> Thanks djthrottleboi but still my voltage is 1.212. When with rbby i put 50 hit send, and then change something in AB and hit aplly the voltage realy goes to +50mv but when i start valley it is still 1.212 and the stabel clocks are the same. So i think i'm quit for now.


post in that thread and they will help you as there are a lot of factors involved to getting that to work. the most important being the codes and afterburner version.


----------



## H3llHound360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you need to clean install a previous driver and also install a older version of gpu-z
> post in that thread and they will help you as there are a lot of factors involved to getting that to work. the most important being the codes and afterburner version.


What driver would you recommend?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3llHound360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you need to clean install a previous driver and also install a older version of gpu-z
> post in that thread and they will help you as there are a lot of factors involved to getting that to work. the most important being the codes and afterburner version.
> 
> 
> 
> What driver would you recommend?
Click to expand...

335 as its a clean driver.


----------



## H3llHound360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 335 as its a clean driver.


Wont there be incompatibilities with games like far cry 4 and bf4, etc?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3llHound360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 335 as its a clean driver.
> 
> 
> 
> Wont there be incompatibilities with games like far cry 4 and bf4, etc?
Click to expand...

no just wont have automatic profiles. you will need to configure the profiles yourself.


----------



## H3llHound360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no just wont have automatic profiles. you will need to configure the profiles yourself.


Alright, thank you for the suggestion bro. I will try it a little later once all of my school work is done.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3llHound360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no just wont have automatic profiles. you will need to configure the profiles yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, thank you for the suggestion bro. I will try it a little later once all of my school work is done.
Click to expand...

you know you dont6 need the mod right?


----------



## FailofWar125

Guys I'm having some trouble understanding a few things. Will increasing the TDP help increase my overclocking stability? And the TDP is set to 450W, will this help with my overclocking or will it be better to increase the voltage above 1212mv? I will post my current Bios if anyone would like to take a look at it. I have a 2GB Windforce 3x 770. How can I go above 1212mv as evga precision x wont let me do so?

GK104.zip 125k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FailofWar125*
> 
> Guys I'm having some trouble understanding a few things. Will increasing the TDP help increase my overclocking stability? And the TDP is set to 450W, will this help with my overclocking or will it be better to increase the voltage above 1212mv? I will post my current Bios if anyone would like to take a look at it. I have a 2GB Windforce 3x 770. How can I go above 1212mv as evga precision x wont let me do so?
> 
> GK104.zip 125k .zip file


to go over 1.212v you will need to do the afterburner mod however PX has a overvolt function that aloows up to 1.3v on some of there cards.


----------



## HellBull

In which thread i have to post my problem to help me?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBull*
> 
> In which thread i have to post my problem to help me?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20


----------



## HellBull

yesterday i try the last codes but still don't work.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellBull*
> 
> yesterday i try the last codes but still don't work.


do you have the exact version of afterburner as it lists for the codes


----------



## feznz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3947052

Just doing some benches finally broke the 14k mark









@Yungbenny911 I believe you got new cards now FINALLY worked out what I was doing wrong a bad TIM application/product


----------



## gunshyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try a older driver version. be sure to clean install it.


Went all the way back to 344.11 with clean install following guide on over clock.net... No luck ?

I'm open to any suggestions!!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try a older driver version. be sure to clean install it.
> 
> 
> 
> Went all the way back to 344.11 with clean install following guide on over clock.net... No luck ?
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions!!!
Click to expand...

thats not really back. I say older like predating the official non beta status of the 900 series cards like 335 ad such. the reason i say this is at 337 and later nvidia started playing with things that began to cause issues.


----------



## gunshyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats not really back. I say older like predating the official non beta status of the 900 series cards like 335 ad such. the reason i say this is at 337 and later nvidia started playing with things that began to cause issues.


Thanks! Will give that a shot!! Fingers crossed


----------



## gunshyb

335.23 installed. Testing it now.

I was missing some Intel drivers which I installed too. (Smart connect)

While in device manager I noticed in Sound that I have my realtech drivers and also a 'high definition audio' driver installed my Microsoft. I uninstall MS driver but it comes back after reboot.

My gut, because of the way the frame drop millisecond stutter happens, is it has something to do with the audio. But that could just be me.

At this point the only difference between now and when it worked is my RAM isn't overclocked and this phantom audio driver.. Sigh


----------



## gunshyb

And a no go. I'm at a complete loss on this. No clue hat to do next other then format and reinstall...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> And a no go. I'm at a complete loss on this. No clue hat to do next other then format and reinstall...


i just went back and reread your problem and if the everything else is games that are like wow and smite in terms of graphic power required then that may be the reason for the drops. those are games the 770 can play in idle and the drops would occur when the card goes from full power to idle again as these games will have parts that push it into full power only to let it fall back to idle every once in a while. i get those to and its only for a second and then everything iss normal all over again.


----------



## gunshyb

very well could be. I mean my rid has no issues with BF4 or any demanding game.. Its just the games like WoW, Smite, etc that it occurs.

So odd!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> very well could be. I mean my rid has no issues with BF4 or any demanding game.. Its just the games like WoW, Smite, etc that it occurs.
> 
> So odd!


lol i turn everything up in those games and sometimes it helps but games like smite ddo and wow still are good enough for the card to decide whether or not it wants to stay in or out of idle.


----------



## H3llHound360

Is this a normal score for the MSI gtx 770?
Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:
79.2

Score:
3315

Min FPS:
31.9

Max FPS:
151.1

System

Platform:
Windows 8 (build 9200) 64bit

CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3503MHz) x4

GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 9.18.13.4725 (2048MB) x1

Settings

Render:
Direct3D11

Mode:
1920x1080 fullscreen

Preset
Custom

Quality
Ultra


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3llHound360*
> 
> Is this a normal score for the MSI gtx 770?
> Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
> 
> FPS:
> 79.2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Score:
> 3315
> 
> Min FPS:
> 31.9
> 
> Max FPS:
> 151.1
> 
> System
> 
> Platform:
> Windows 8 (build 9200) 64bit
> 
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3503MHz) x4
> 
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 9.18.13.4725 (2048MB) x1
> 
> Settings
> 
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> 
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 fullscreen
> 
> Preset
> Custom
> 
> Quality
> Ultra


normally every one uses Extreme HD as a pre-set then anything over 55FPS would be good
I thought you were using SLI that score is that good but it might be the AA disabled that give that edge,
another tip Valley loves Driver 320.18
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11900_20#post_23473454


----------



## KingCry

I need to be pointed to the Voltmod thread because I want to do 1.35v on my 770's now and the BIOS won't let me do more then 1.212v so its becoming a limiting factor with my overclocks and I can't seem to find Afterburner Beta 18 anymore.


----------



## abe2g14

It still surprises me there's lots of talk about the voltmod, I know it won't work for all cards but Precision X 16 gives me a 'default' voltage unlocked from 1.212V up until 1.3V on my EVGA 770 ACX. Anyone with the same voltage controller as the EVGA card can try this out. It's kind of curious that this simple solution isn't suggested more on here.

Also talking about drivers, I'd recommend 340.52 as the best for our card. Above that performance was never quite as good.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abe2g14*
> 
> It still surprises me there's lots of talk about the voltmod, I know it won't work for all cards but Precision X 16 gives me a 'default' voltage unlocked from 1.212V up until 1.3V on my EVGA 770 ACX. Anyone with the same voltage controller as the EVGA card can try this out. It's kind of curious that this simple solution isn't suggested more on here.
> 
> Also talking about drivers, I'd recommend 340.52 as the best for our card. Above that performance was never quite as good.


Already running the 1.3v through Precision X 16, I need more though.


----------



## abe2g14

I understand now,I only had moderate OC in mind?, I've recently relocated with my rig to a desert like climate and 40 degrees Celsius ambient doesn't leave much headroom at all. I've had to restore factory clocks to keep temps safe


----------



## KingCry

Need more voltage so bad







, the card only hit 89% of its TDP, so I think I could get 1.35v out of it on air. Sadly I am having so many issues trying to understand how rbby works.


----------



## hftvhftv

Does anyone know the size of the Windforce 770 PCB? Is it custom and are there any full waterblocks for it?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hftvhftv*
> 
> Does anyone know the size of the Windforce 770 PCB? Is it custom and are there any full waterblocks for it?


its custom and no full blocks are available for it.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hftvhftv*
> 
> Does anyone know the size of the Windforce 770 PCB? Is it custom and are there any full waterblocks for it?


You can get a universal block from ek. Just make sure to cool the vrm with heatsinks if the windforce doesnt have some seperate ones on them.


----------



## momentum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abe2g14*
> 
> It still surprises me there's lots of talk about the voltmod, I know it won't work for all cards but Precision X 16 gives me a 'default' voltage unlocked from 1.212V up until 1.3V on my EVGA 770 ACX. Anyone with the same voltage controller as the EVGA card can try this out. It's kind of curious that this simple solution isn't suggested more on here. .


Unfortunately it wont work in my POV 770 and i cant get over 1.212v! Any ideas?


----------



## shawlyx

Well, my Palit Jetstream GTX 770 runs this with 1.212V: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=vca9v

Pretty good I think









But with a power consumption of 61% TDP and just 58°C (mounted a Prolimatec MK-26 cooler on it with two Enermax Twisters I had left) I think I could push it further.
Sadly the Palit BIOS in the first thread is at a maximum of 1.212V and I really don't know which values I have to edit with Kepler BIOS Tweaker to set the limit to 1.3V or something..

Could anybody tell me which values in the Voltage Table are the right ones?

Edit: Oh is it true, that you can't change the maximum voltage limit, even via BIOS?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawlyx*
> 
> Well, my Palit Jetstream GTX 770 runs this with 1.212V: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=vca9v
> 
> Pretty good I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with a power consumption of 61% TDP and just 58°C (mounted a Prolimatec MK-26 cooler on it with two Enermax Twisters I had left) I think I could push it further.
> Sadly the Palit BIOS in the first thread is at a maximum of 1.212V and I really don't know which values I have to edit with Kepler BIOS Tweaker to set the limit to 1.3V or something..
> 
> Could anybody tell me which values in the Voltage Table are the right ones?
> 
> Edit: Oh is it true, that you can't change the maximum voltage limit, even via BIOS?


yes you cannot go over 1.212v by setting it in the bios


----------



## shawlyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes you cannot go over 1.212v by setting it in the bios


Oh dammit.. I hoped I could unlock it :/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawlyx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes you cannot go over 1.212v by setting it in the bios
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dammit.. I hoped I could unlock it :/
Click to expand...

it is unlocked lol power wise and now all you have to do is mod afterburner for the voltage to use that power


----------



## KingCry

My 770's want to hit 1400+ so bad but voltage is limiting them so bad. Right now they are hitting 1397 Boost on the cores.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> My 770's want to hit 1400+ so bad but voltage is limiting them so bad. Right now they are hitting 1397 Boost on the cores.


You seem to love kicking the crap out of those 770's bro. lol. I barely got mine to 1315core but then again I wasn't trying too hard. Maybe you have the magic touch and get mine to 1367 eh? lol


----------



## momentum

No matter how hard you try you are going nowhere near 1400 core with stock voltage.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momentum*
> 
> No matter how hard you try you are going nowhere near 1400 core with stock voltage.


If I recall he already has a custom bios on those with higher TDP. not sure about voltage changes.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momentum*
> 
> No matter how hard you try you are going nowhere near 1400 core with stock voltage.


Stock Voltage is for wimps IMO
1.3v
1397.9 Core
2008.1 on the Memory on Air

FSE I Set the offset to 220 core and 515 memory


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> You seem to love kicking the crap out of those 770's bro. lol. I barely got mine to 1315core but then again I wasn't trying too hard. Maybe you have the magic touch and get mine to 1367 eh? lol


EVGA Precision X 16 gives me 1.3v on my 770's it might give you 1.3v for yours.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> EVGA Precision X 16 gives me 1.3v on my 770's it might give you 1.3v for yours.


I have the gigabyte 770 2GB OC. the card is still out of the case at the moment as I took apart the cooler for some plasti dip in the blackintosh build log. Re-applied thermal paste on the core with the EK paste that came with my 970 block. Maybe that will help it out. don't remember if i was using afterburner or precision for overclocking it.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I have the gigabyte 770 2GB OC. the card is still out of the case at the moment as I took apart the cooler for some plasti dip in the blackintosh build log. Re-applied thermal paste on the core with the EK paste that came with my 970 block. Maybe that will help it out. don't remember if i was using afterburner or precision for overclocking it.


Give Precision X a try and if it gives you 1.3v for you card then your lucky. Otherwise I think the Soft mod for 1.3v on Kepler cards doesn't work anymore.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> EVGA Precision X 16 gives me 1.3v on my 770's it might give you 1.3v for yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the gigabyte 770 2GB OC. the card is still out of the case at the moment as I took apart the cooler for some plasti dip in the blackintosh build log. Re-applied thermal paste on the core with the EK paste that came with my 970 block. Maybe that will help it out. don't remember if i was using afterburner or precision for overclocking it.
Click to expand...

you do blackintosh too hm? I love my mac roflmao


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you do blackintosh too hm? I love my mac roflmao


Yes indeed. hoping to make this computer look real nice. First true color schemed build I have done as opposed to having parts paired nicely like my red accented rog board to my red tubing and such. Hopefully the contrasting colors should make that thing POP


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you do blackintosh too hm? I love my mac roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed. hoping to make this computer look real nice. First true color schemed build I have done as opposed to having parts paired nicely like my red accented rog board to my red tubing and such. Hopefully the contrasting colors should make that thing POP
Click to expand...

nice. i will definitely keep my eye on that build. btw yosemite is nice. they really worked out a lot of kinks. now we need more customization.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nice. i will definitely keep my eye on that build. btw yosemite is nice. they really worked out a lot of kinks. now we need more customization.


I don't use it enough to justify putting the effort into the software. Not discussing the "alternative" OS on PC hardware in these forums anyway bud.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nice. i will definitely keep my eye on that build. btw yosemite is nice. they really worked out a lot of kinks. now we need more customization.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use it enough to justify putting the effort into the software. Not discussing the "alternative" OS on PC hardware in these forums anyway bud.
Click to expand...

yup thats right.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Stock Voltage is for wimps IMO
> 1.3v
> 1397.9 Core
> 2008.1 on the Memory on Air
> 
> FSE I Set the offset to 220 core and 515 memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Just for kicks I done run on same driver to show what 1437Mhz will get you

I been gaming 24/7 on 1411Mhz been OK but not really much performance scaling after the 1400Mhz mark.

Pretty big voltage droop for primary display card Asus OC Key is a hardware level monitoring tool


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6014537?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Stock Voltage is for wimps IMO
> 1.3v
> 1397.9 Core
> 2008.1 on the Memory on Air
> 
> FSE I Set the offset to 220 core and 515 memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Just for kicks I done run on same driver to show what 1437Mhz will get you
> 
> I been gaming 24/7 on 1411Mhz been OK but not really much performance scaling after the 1400Mhz mark.
> 
> Pretty big voltage droop for primary display card Asus OC Key is a hardware level monitoring tool
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6014537?
Click to expand...

i almost won http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3026085 lol i'm surprised i didn't run fsextreme with 1488MHz. in other words you have really good scores


----------



## feznz

Thank you ! I did push my system to the limit I could get a little more if it were winter here, and maybe 320.18 driver I believe is the best bench driver for GTX770
BTW keep up the good work with helping people mod their Bios
I actually just used the STD Asus Bios don't get near hitting the power limiter.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Thank you ! I did push my system to the limit I could get a little more if it were winter here, and maybe 320.18 driver I believe is the best bench driver for GTX770
> BTW keep up the good work with helping people mod their Bios
> I actually just used the STD Asus Bios don't get near hitting the power limiter.


no problem and thank you. If you need any help just ask.


----------



## benzeboy

Hi all, this is my first time at any bios flashing, along with my first time posting. i did my research, but i'm still new so i have a question
.
i have an MSI gtx770 Twin Frozer 2gb Gaming OC edition, which wasn't listed in the bios able for download.

i downloaded all 4 of the MSI ones, and used the compare command. all gave me a "WARNING: firmware image PCI Subsystem ID <1462.282?> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID <1462.2825>" where ? is different for each of the 4 bios.

i did find http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141599/msi-gtx770-2048-130611-1.html which is the same version: 80.04.C3.00.1F, which didn't give me this warning, but i didn't run it either (i havn't flashed ANYTHING) because i don't know/think that this is unlocked.

can anyone tell me if there is an unlocked bios for my gpu or am i just out of luck that skyn3t didn't make one for mine specifically? i assume the horror stories of bricking are from people running mismatching Subsystem ID's.

thanks in advance, much love!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> Hi all, this is my first time at any bios flashing, along with my first time posting. i did my research, but i'm still new so i have a question
> .
> i have an MSI gtx770 Twin Frozer 2gb Gaming OC edition, which wasn't listed in the bios able for download.
> 
> i downloaded all 4 of the MSI ones, and used the compare command. all gave me a "WARNING: firmware image PCI Subsystem ID <1462.282?> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID <1462.2825>" where ? is different for each of the 4 bios.
> 
> i did find http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/141599/msi-gtx770-2048-130611-1.html which is the same version: 80.04.C3.00.1F, which didn't give me this warning, but i didn't run it either (i havn't flashed ANYTHING) because i don't know/think that this is unlocked.
> 
> can anyone tell me if there is an unlocked bios for my gpu or am i just out of luck that skyn3t didn't make one for mine specifically? i assume the horror stories of bricking are from people running mismatching Subsystem ID's.
> 
> thanks in advance, much love!


yep thats not for you. i say zip and upload your original bios and it will be modded.

btw welcome to OCN!!!

also the bios on tpu aren't modded. just originals.


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep thats not for you. i say zip and upload your original bios and it will be modded.
> 
> btw welcome to OCN!!!
> 
> also the bios on tpu aren't modded. just originals.


attached is my original bios, big thanks for confirming everything so fast. thanks!! looks like an awesome place.

GK104-Copy.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## Hegemmon

Hi Guys have simillar problem, have N770WF3 and the BIOS is only to OC version and I have NO OC version and have this same kind of warning like *benzeboy* so maybe send my oryginal backup bios and you can hmm boost him up?

GV-N770WF3-2GD.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep thats not for you. i say zip and upload your original bios and it will be modded.
> 
> btw welcome to OCN!!!
> 
> also the bios on tpu aren't modded. just originals.
> 
> 
> 
> attached is my original bios, big thanks for confirming everything so fast. thanks!! looks like an awesome place.
> 
> GK104-Copy.zip 58k .zip file
Click to expand...

here you go

newmod.zip 115k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Hi Guys have simillar problem, have N770WF3 and the BIOS is only to OC version and I have NO OC version and have this same kind of warning like *benzeboy* so maybe send my oryginal backup bios and you can hmm boost him up?
> 
> GV-N770WF3-2GD.zip 123k .zip file


here you go

GV-N770WF3-2GD.zip 246k .zip file


It is the one titled newmod.rom


----------



## benzeboy

That was more nerve racking than i thought, waiting for it to restart xD BIG THANKS MAN, worked just fine, checked afterburner and confirmed it will let me overvolt up to 100mv (deargodwhy.avi) you rock!!! i assume it isn't that simple to edit a bios manually if i get a new card eventually is it?

one other question: if nVidia poops out a new driver (i'm on the current 347.52) can i update or will that change the bios again? does it matter if i check the clean install box?

*bows low* you sir, rock. treat yo self

EDIT: the power limit used to be able to go to 109% now it won't let me go over 100%......is there a fix?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> That was more nerve racking than i thought, waiting for it to restart xD BIG THANKS MAN, worked just fine, checked afterburner and confirmed it will let me overvolt up to 100mv (deargodwhy.avi) you rock!!! i assume it isn't that simple to edit a bios manually if i get a new card eventually is it?
> 
> one other question: if nVidia poops out a new driver (i'm on the current 347.52) can i update or will that change the bios again? does it matter if i check the clean install box?
> 
> *bows low* you sir, rock. treat yo self
> 
> EDIT: the power limit used to be able to go to 109% now it won't let me go over 100%......is there a fix?


power limit is much higher so i locked it as the card will only use what it needs and there is no need to flash another bios when you update drivers. its not so easy but it is very easy if that makes sense.


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> power limit is much higher so i locked it as the card will only use what it needs and there is no need to flash another bios when you update drivers. its not so easy but it is very easy if that makes sense.


So you're saying my card will never need more than 100% power during overclocking? could you explain how that is possible or at least that i am reading that right?







thanks for the driver bit, was just double checking, and yes it does. simple to do once you learn the complexities


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> power limit is much higher so i locked it as the card will only use what it needs and there is no need to flash another bios when you update drivers. its not so easy but it is very easy if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying my card will never need more than 100% power during overclocking? could you explain how that is possible or at least that i am reading that right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the driver bit, was just double checking, and yes it does. simple to do once you learn the complexities
Click to expand...

 you can see some of the transitions here. and usually the 9% is a placebo to a extent. but you can see my value is quite a bit higher. in other words the value you see as 100% is a much higher number thqan the previous 100% making it 133% or more. depends as i believe that 300w is a hoax in the stock bios as 225w seems to be the most pulled.


----------



## benzeboy

Gotcha, thanks that helps a ton!! this has all be so so fantastic. i have a 630w PSU so i should be able to handle whatever it wants to draw because my CPU (amd fx-8320) states it won't go over 230w and i can't imagine my peripherals would take much more than 50, leaving nearly 350w free. is there anything else you think i should know?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> Gotcha, thanks that helps a ton!! this has all be so so fantastic. i have a 630w PSU so i should be able to handle whatever it wants to draw because my CPU (amd fx-8320) states it won't go over 230w and i can't imagine my peripherals would take much more than 50, leaving nearly 350w free. is there anything else you think i should know?


yeah its a dual rail psu so i dont know specifically if it will handle the power well but oc and go for it. I believe you can do something good with it. If you do upgrade grab a psu from this list. http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_20


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah its a dual rail psu so i dont know specifically if it will handle the power well but oc and go for it. I believe you can do something good with it. If you do upgrade grab a psu from this list. http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_20


so much big thanks. is there somewhere i can drop u a couple bucks? u deserve at least a coffee on me.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah its a dual rail psu so i dont know specifically if it will handle the power well but oc and go for it. I believe you can do something good with it. If you do upgrade grab a psu from this list. http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> so much big thanks. is there somewhere i can drop u a couple bucks? u deserve at least a coffee on me.
Click to expand...

Thank you but its not necessary and i really do appreciate the offer however but my goal is to help. if you really want to then pm me.


----------



## KingCry

So I went to flash on of the BIOS's that is on the first page for an Asus DCUII card and almost bricked it, all the BIOS's read colorful so I had copy down the DCUII BIOS from the first page.


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> newmod.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> here you go
> 
> GV-N770WF3-2GD.zip 246k .zip file
> 
> 
> It is the one titled newmod.rom


Thx very much, but I have some problem, I flash a new OC BIOS restart my PC run afterburner and could add 100mv but the problem is, before flashing on the orginal bios I have 1200mv in standard now, I have 950 in standard and when I add 100 have just 1050 and nothing more and GPU crash in very little OC, what I do wrong? or must turn of adaptive preformance in nvidia panel or something?


----------



## Hegemmon

I think I see the problem, I get a old BIOS and in GPU in IDLE have 950mv and 135mhz and in have stress situation bust up clock to maximum and voltage to 1200mv and TDP around 94-98% everything is fine (except no 1,3v in GPU) and when I had the new BIOS TDP nevers go over 55% and voltage is around 950-1050mv so thats the problem. How I can fix it?


----------



## benzeboy

ok, so i've started tweaking, and i'm having some issues with voltage. When my voltage is maxed (through afterburner which says it goes up 100mv offset and 975mv idle) only goes up to around 1125mv total. it stock, when running a benchmark, would go up to 1200....am i doing something wrong? when i run valley benchmark it errors out like i OC too hard, but its at stock clocks, which means its undervolted right?. also, when i run the bench, and it pops up to the 'higher' voltage, it won't come back down to 975 until i restart my PC. much thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> here you go
> 
> newmod.zip 115k .zip file
> 
> here you go
> 
> GV-N770WF3-2GD.zip 246k .zip file
> 
> 
> It is the one titled newmod.rom
> 
> 
> 
> Thx very much, but I have some problem, I flash a new OC BIOS restart my PC run afterburner and could add 100mv but the problem is, before flashing on the orginal bios I have 1200mv in standard now, I have 950 in standard and when I add 100 have just 1050 and nothing more and GPU crash in very little OC, what I do wrong? or must turn of adaptive preformance in nvidia panel or something?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> ok, so i've started tweaking, and i'm having some issues with voltage. When my voltage is maxed (through afterburner which says it goes up 100mv offset and 975mv idle) only goes up to around 1125mv total. it stock, when running a benchmark, would go up to 1200....am i doing something wrong? when i run valley benchmark it errors out like i OC too hard, but its at stock clocks, which means its undervolted right?. also, when i run the bench, and it pops up to the 'higher' voltage, it won't come back down to 975 until i restart my PC. much thanks!


you guy will note there is no need to touch voltage. your bios is set to use 1.212v under load. delete your afterburner pofiles clean install the drivers and then reinstall afterburner and only oc. thats as easy as it gets as i set high performance mode voltage to 1.212v previous profiles will use previous settings. infact delete settings and start from scratch


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you guy will note there is no need to touch voltage. your bios is set to use 1.212v under load. delete your afterburner pofiles clean install the drivers and then reinstall afterburner and only oc. thats as easy as it gets as i set high performance mode voltage to 1.212v previous profiles will use previous settings. infact delete settings and start from scratch


So you mean, I should turn off voltage controll in AB? but its should visible curret voltage mean over 1.2v yes? or will be shows 950-1050mv but in real will be 1150-1212v?

I must try what you writing but I reinstall nvidia drivers (but not a clean install and dont reinstall AB and clean the profile)


----------



## benzeboy

I did a clean install of the driver after uninstalling AB and then reinstalled it. still, the voltage reads low, same as hegemmon.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you guy will note there is no need to touch voltage. your bios is set to use 1.212v under load. delete your afterburner pofiles clean install the drivers and then reinstall afterburner and only oc. thats as easy as it gets as i set high performance mode voltage to 1.212v previous profiles will use previous settings. infact delete settings and start from scratch
> 
> 
> 
> So you mean, I should turn off voltage controll in AB? but its should visible curret voltage mean over 1.2v yes? or will be shows 950-1050mv but in real will be 1150-1212v?
> 
> I must try what you writing but I reinstall nvidia drivers (but not a clean install and dont reinstall AB and clean the profile)
Click to expand...

you should be using a clean install and then reinstall the afterburner sotware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> I did a clean install of the driver after uninstalling AB and then reinstalled it. still, the voltage reads low, same as hegemmon.


which driver version is it as 337 was the most stable for this card.

both of you download kepler bios tweaker and look at your bios. on the voltage table you will see p00 is set to 1.212v. thia means in high performance it will use it automatically so you dont need to set voltage only set clocks. load the card up and see what the voltage maxes at without a set voltage. be sure to revert the changes to default or reset them so to speak. also beware afterburner have a folder in appdata it leaves behind.


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you should be using a clean install and then reinstall the afterburner sotware
> which driver version is it as 337 was the most stable for this card.


So I restored my defoult settings in AB and close, flash your BIOS reset my computer, uinstall with settings AB, reinstal drivers (347.52) and do clean install, restart computer, instal AB (4.10) and still exactly this same, I dont turn on a OC voltage just trying gain GPU and memory but even +40mhz crashed up, check the voltage and there is in stress max again 1050mv TDP max is 52%

Maybe I dont know something about OC (I just newebie in OC GPUs) and I missing something but I dont have idea what is can be.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you should be using a clean install and then reinstall the afterburner sotware
> which driver version is it as 337 was the most stable for this card.
> 
> 
> 
> So I restored my defoult settings in AB and close, flash your BIOS reset my computer, uinstall with settings AB, reinstal drivers (347.52) and do clean install, restart computer, instal AB (4.10) and still exactly this same, I dont turn on a OC voltage just trying gain GPU and memory but even +40mhz crashed up, check the voltage and there is in stress max again 1050mv
Click to expand...

then go to a older driver like 337.


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then go to a older driver like 337.


HHAHAHA ITS WORK ITS WORK!!!!!!!!!

MOAR POWER

Ok just joking, just tell me why the newest drivers are worst than the old one? And I must try OC on this settings, and there could be safe when maybe set Vc on 1,25v?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> then go to a older driver like 337.
> 
> 
> 
> HHAHAHA ITS WORK ITS WORK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MOAR POWER
> 
> Ok just joking, just tell me why the newest drivers are worst than the old one? And I must try OC on this settings, and there could be safe when maybe set Vc on 1,25v?
Click to expand...

nvidia has implemented things in the newer drivers in a attempt to stop bios mods and so older drivers work be cause they dont have this implementation. this is one such bug. you will only be able to reach 1.212v with that mod so its safe and in order to get more voltage you will need to mod afterburner.


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nvidia has implemented things in the newer drivers in a attempt to stop bios mods and so older drivers work be cause they dont have this implementation. this is one such bug. you will only be able to reach 1.212v with that mod so its safe and in order to get more voltage you will need to mod afterburner.


Get it, just tell me something, in stock BIOS and settings I can reach 106-147mhz on GPU and 400-461mhz on memory, now its HARD GPU is very hot in short time, after few minutes have aobut 80 celcious and fan on 100% and my score was worst in the stock, why? and why TDP is around 70-80% no like before 95-99%?

Do you increase in BIOS the clock on GPU?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nvidia has implemented things in the newer drivers in a attempt to stop bios mods and so older drivers work be cause they dont have this implementation. this is one such bug. you will only be able to reach 1.212v with that mod so its safe and in order to get more voltage you will need to mod afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, just tell me something, in stock BIOS and settings I can reach 106-147mhz on GPU and 400-461mhz on memory, now its HARD GPU is very hot in short time, after few minutes have aobut 80 celcious and fan on 100% and my score was worst in the stock, why? and why TDP is around 70-80% no like before 95-99%?
> 
> Do you increase in BIOS the clock on GPU?
Click to expand...

i increased the clock to start at 1202MHz increased voltage and power and all you have to do is make a custom fan profile to cool it better. stock clock was 1045.5


----------



## benzeboy

so, basically, we can tweak the clock speeds and fan profiles, leave the voltage, leave our drivers at 337, and thats all? the card is performing to max?

running valley benchmark i get about 600 points higher then before...so ya....damn thats nice. i have about 2230 now, with only 50mhz extra offset on each.

EDIT: interesting note: when running metro last light benchmark, i could use any settings i want and get great results...BUT if i turn on Advanced PhysX then it crashes. testing on other PhysX apps now.

E2: it seems to only be metro...so w/e i was never a huge PhysX fan anyway, it didn't seem to change enough for the fps hit imho. on valley benchmark, along with assassin's creed freedom cry, i get random locking to 30fps. my temps are below 65c, so idk why, and it happens on other games too. this has been before the flash, would just love it to go away cuz i have such smooth fps now. YOU ROCK


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> so, basically, we can tweak the clock speeds and fan profiles, leave the voltage, leave our drivers at 337, and thats all? the card is performing to max?
> 
> running valley benchmark i get about 600 points higher then before...so ya....damn thats nice. i have about 2230 now, with only 50mhz extra offset on each.
> 
> EDIT: interesting note: when running metro last light benchmark, i could use any settings i want and get great results...BUT if i turn on Advanced PhysX then it crashes. testing on other PhysX apps now.
> 
> E2: it seems to only be metro...so w/e i was never a huge PhysX fan anyway, it didn't seem to change enough for the fps hit imho. on valley benchmark, along with assassin's creed freedom cry, i get random locking to 30fps. my temps are below 65c, so idk why, and it happens on other games too. this has been before the flash, would just love it to go away cuz i have such smooth fps now. YOU ROCK


physx in that game was very demanding so you may need to reduce clocks for that game but try batma arkham city with physx turned up and see if it recreates the problem. and yep thats as easy as it is is just tweaking fan profiles and clocks.


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> physx in that game was very demanding so you may need to reduce clocks for that game but try batma arkham city with physx turned up and see if it recreates the problem. and yep thats as easy as it is is just tweaking fan profiles and clocks.


fantastic, thanks man! i'll redownload it and try it out. fantastic bro.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> physx in that game was very demanding so you may need to reduce clocks for that game but try batma arkham city with physx turned up and see if it recreates the problem. and yep thats as easy as it is is just tweaking fan profiles and clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic, thanks man! i'll redownload it and try it out. fantastic bro.
Click to expand...

My goal was to help you get the most out of the oc without the chance for errors however we know its impossible i can still get close.


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> My goal was to help you get the most out of the oc without the chance for errors however we know its impossible i can still get close.


fantastic mate. i'm going to try OC my cpu, i found a thread on how, just have to find some time


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> My goal was to help you get the most out of the oc without the chance for errors however we know its impossible i can still get close.
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic mate. i'm going to try OC my cpu, i found a thread on how, just have to find some time
Click to expand...

keep me updated.


----------



## cjc75

Greetings all...

I've got an eVGA GTX 770 4GB FTW...

I would like to try to get a little more juice out of it...

If possible, maybe try and bump the core clock to around 1200'ish if I can; and if possible tweak the mem clock a little as well.

I know its probably different for everyone, and I noticed that there aren't too many FTW's on the member list, but does anyone have any experience this particular card that can give me a couple suggestions to try and start with?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Greetings all...
> 
> I've got an eVGA GTX 770 4GB FTW...
> 
> I would like to try to get a little more juice out of it...
> 
> If possible, maybe try and bump the core clock to around 1200'ish if I can; and if possible tweak the mem clock a little as well.
> 
> I know its probably different for everyone, and I noticed that there aren't too many FTW's on the member list, but does anyone have any experience this particular card that can give me a couple suggestions to try and start with?


maybe upload your original bios to this site in a zip file. djthrottleboi will mod it i think. he usually does these things. Then you can run the settings as default. how to get your bios? use gpu-z's save bios feature. then right click the file you saved and select send to compressed. then use the paperclip right above where you type to upload


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i increased the clock to start at 1202MHz increased voltage and power and all you have to do is make a custom fan profile to cool it better. stock clock was 1045.5


Gosh I think so you do it. Its huge difrence in your settings I with no problem gain more than 1300mhz and 4000mhz on memory with small distability. Have any idea what I can do to push farder with no more temperature gain? And whats temp means card is overheating?

And tell me 337 drivers are last best and most stable version driver to 770? There will no better or something?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> maybe upload your original bios to this site in a zip file. *djthrottleboi will mod it i think. he usually does these things*. Then you can run the settings as default. how to get your bios? use gpu-z's save bios feature. then right click the file you saved and select send to compressed. then use the paperclip right above where you type to upload


Uh, isn't that you?









Hope you don't always talk about yourself in third person?









Anyway, what guarantee is there, that someone I don't know will give me a functional bios back? I mean, I just let someone else mod a copy of my Bios on the assumption that, its just going to work, when its sent back to me? No offense man, I'm sure your ok and cool and all. But I paid $350+ for this video card around this time last year and I intend for it to last me a good long while yet.

So before I start letting someone else mess around with my gpu's bios, I would like to know a little more about how this bios modding works; I mean are we gonna be constantly sending files back and forth through a trial and error process, or what? Cause if its trial and error to find modified bios that will be stable, then I would just rather make the adjustments myself through eVGA's Precision software.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i increased the clock to start at 1202MHz increased voltage and power and all you have to do is make a custom fan profile to cool it better. stock clock was 1045.5
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I think so you do it. Its huge difrence in your settings I with no problem gain more than 1300mhz and 4000mhz on memory with small distability. Have any idea what I can do to push farder with no more temperature gain? And whats temp means card is overheating?
> 
> And tell me 337 drivers are last best and most stable version driver to 770? There will no better or something?
Click to expand...

700 series has been discontinued so we will have drivers but not better drivers. keep the temps under 75C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> maybe upload your original bios to this site in a zip file. *djthrottleboi will mod it i think. he usually does these things*. Then you can run the settings as default. how to get your bios? use gpu-z's save bios feature. then right click the file you saved and select send to compressed. then use the paperclip right above where you type to upload
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, isn't that you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't always talk about yourself in third person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what guarantee is there, that someone I don't know will give me a functional bios back? I mean, I just let someone else mod a copy of my Bios on the assumption that, its just going to work, when its sent back to me? No offense man, I'm sure your ok and cool and all. But I paid $350+ for this video card around this time last year and I intend for it to last me a good long while yet.
> 
> So before I start letting someone else mess around with my gpu's bios, I would like to know a little more about how this bios modding works; I mean are we gonna be constantly sending files back and forth through a trial and error process, or what? Cause if its trial and error to find modified bios that will be stable, then I would just rather make the adjustments myself through eVGA's Precision software.
Click to expand...

with your modded bios the stock one is always sent back as well so that you can flash it if you dont like the settings but really look at my profile and this thread. my work speaks for itself. however there is a thread titled kepler bios tweaker basics for previous users that has a q&a effect read it and see if it helps you understand. however if its too much evga precision is not a bad option either. you just dont get much out of it with a starved card.


----------



## benzeboy

update: system is stable, only metro seem to be the issue with physX and i can live with that. interesting note: no matter what i run, my card REFUSES to get over 65 degrees even with a pretty passive fan profile. at 65c its on about 55%. also the 30fps lock issue turned out to be a vsync bug. frustrating, because i hate that fps locking, but i also hate screen tearing


----------



## quantumforce

Hello
I have problem with my Palit GTX770. I have very often driver crash in newest games like Inquisition, Unity and even in new Tomb Rider.GPU-Z show me i have max 1.169V but when card is under load i have 1.150V. I think this is my problem.
I tried modified bios from this site but still nothing.


----------



## benzeboy

as a total noob, it does seem like a lower voltage. also, like said before, try driver 337 instead of the current, they started putting bios mod 'fixs' so you can't mod it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quantumforce*
> 
> Hello
> I have problem with my Palit GTX770. I have very often driver crash in newest games like Inquisition, Unity and even in new Tomb Rider.GPU-Z show me i have max 1.169V but when card is under load i have 1.150V. I think this is my problem.
> I tried modified bios from this site but still nothing.


you probally will get better mods with the original bios. i say upload it and maybe somebody will mod it.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you probally will get better mods with the original bios. i say upload it and maybe somebody will mod it.


Do you happen to know were to get a version of Afterbuner to work with the softmods for Kepler cards?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you probally will get better mods with the original bios. i say upload it and maybe somebody will mod it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know were to get a version of Afterbuner to work with the softmods for Kepler cards?
Click to expand...

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


----------



## cjc75

I for some reason am not able to save my bios off GPU-Z...

Every time I try, GPU-Z crashes and my computer locks up; sometimes I completely lose video and my screen shuts down/goes black... All I can do is shut down the PC and then reboot it cause even the Reset button fails to work.

Using latest ver.0.8.1..

I have a couple previous versions as well, and they all do the same thing...

Its very weird, nothing else causes this problem, only GPU-Z.... I can run 3DMarks's Firestrike, and Prime95 for hours without problems, yet this one little GPU-Z app crashes my whole system, just by trying to save my GPU bios to a file...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> I for some reason am not able to save my bios off GPU-Z...
> 
> Every time I try, GPU-Z crashes and my computer locks up; sometimes I completely lose video and my screen shuts down/goes black... All I can do is shut down the PC and then reboot it cause even the Reset button fails to work.
> 
> Using latest ver.0.8.1..
> 
> I have a couple previous versions as well, and they all do the same thing...
> 
> Its very weird, nothing else causes this problem, only GPU-Z.... I can run 3DMarks's Firestrike, and Prime95 for hours without problems, yet this one little GPU-Z app crashes my whole system, just by trying to save my GPU bios to a file...


its the driver. nonetheless download nvflash and extract it. Then in the folder its in hold shift and right click the empty space of the folder and select open command prompt here. Then type

Code:



Code:


nvflash --save backup.rom

zip and upload the extracted file that can be found in that folder.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its the driver. nonetheless download nvflash and extract it. Then in the folder its in hold shift and right click the empty space of the folder and select open command prompt here. Then type
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --save backup.rom
> 
> zip and upload the extracted file that can be found in that folder.


Done.

backup.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its the driver. nonetheless download nvflash and extract it. Then in the folder its in hold shift and right click the empty space of the folder and select open command prompt here. Then type
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --save backup.rom
> 
> zip and upload the extracted file that can be found in that folder.
> 
> 
> 
> Done.
> 
> backup.zip 122k .zip file
Click to expand...

 backup.zip 245k .zip file
btw clean install drivers and if voltage doesn't raise to 1.212v use driver version 337.


----------



## cjc75

Ok cool, I decided to try the bios mod, cause I forgot that my particular card has a dual bios feature on it, with a little switch to change between the two...

Always useful if a modded bios develops a problem!









Anyway, dumb question... not sure how to flash this one; I don't see any command in the nvflash to do it.

As for doing a clean install, lot of people say "do it this way" ... "do it that way"... everyone seems to have some opinion on doing a clean install of their video drivers; so how would you advise I go about doing it; just so we're on the same page.

Lastly, I have the 337.50 BETA driver backed up on my external, downloaded from nVidia about a year ago, is this the Driver that I should use?

They don't have any other 337 driver listed as available for download...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Ok cool, I decided to try the bios mod, cause I forgot that my particular card has a dual bios feature on it, with a little switch to change between the two...
> 
> Always useful if a modded bios develops a problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, dumb question... not sure how to flash this one; I don't see any command in the nvflash to do it.
> 
> As for doing a clean install, lot of people say "do it this way" ... "do it that way"... everyone seems to have some opinion on doing a clean install of their video drivers; so how would you advise I go about doing it; just so we're on the same page.
> 
> Lastly, I have the 337.50 BETA driver backed up on my external, downloaded from nVidia about a year ago, is this the Driver that I should use?
> 
> They don't have any other 337 driver listed as available for download...


hold shift and right click in folder again and select open command prompt here and typeor copy and paste

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

then

Code:



Code:


nvflash newmod.rom

be sure that the new bios is in the same folder as nvflash.

driver 337 http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverresults.aspx/75991/en-us


----------



## cjc75

Flash was successful...

So far it seems to be running pretty well...

Benn running it through a few rounds of Heaven 4.0 benchmark and the temp climbed up to around 70 - 72c... So then I tweaked the fan profile in eVGA Precision to crank the fans up a more a little sooner, and that brought it down a few degrees so Heaven held around 65 -66c.

Ran a round on 3DMark's Firestrike in benchmark mode as well, which also pushed it up to around 66c.

But, I'm curious as to what Temps I should be looking to avoid?

I think I read on the previous page to keep temps under 75c?


----------



## cjc75

Looks like I gotta crank the fans up pretty high...

80% @ 60c

100% $ 65c

That, to keep the GPU cooled steady around 66c during Heaven and Firestrike....

But then, it is winter and we got the heater on (auto) in the apartment which holds room temp around 23 - 24c; and we have 3 PC's running in this one room, so its probably a little higher in here then the rest of the apartment.

Maybe I could do with some better fans in the front of my case, to get more air in around the GPU; as, for now just using the stock fans that max at 1200rpm's.


----------



## Jasselito

Greetings!
I'm pretty new here








Anyway I've downloaded and flashed my bios to skyn3ts ASUS bios (since I have an ASUS card). Everything is fine and the card is working better now than before, but I want to overclock it myself







I've tried everything to unlock my freaking Core Voltage so I can bypass the +12 but it wont work, so could anyone here help me?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Looks like I gotta crank the fans up pretty high...
> 
> 80% @ 60c
> 
> 100% $ 65c
> 
> That, to keep the GPU cooled steady around 66c during Heaven and Firestrike....
> 
> But then, it is winter and we got the heater on (auto) in the apartment which holds room temp around 23 - 24c; and we have 3 PC's running in this one room, so its probably a little higher in here then the rest of the apartment.
> 
> Maybe I could do with some better fans in the front of my case, to get more air in around the GPU; as, for now just using the stock fans that max at 1200rpm's.


yyes temps should stay under 75C however if you have 3 rigs in that room i suggest chilling the room by opening a windows and it should drop temps drastically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Greetings!
> I'm pretty new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I've downloaded and flashed my bios to skyn3ts ASUS bios (since I have an ASUS card). Everything is fine and the card is working better now than before, but I want to overclock it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried everything to unlock my freaking Core Voltage so I can bypass the +12 but it wont work, so could anyone here help me?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20


----------



## cjc75

Keep it under 75, ok!

...and yea, opening a window does help, makes the room a lot colder thats for sure, but drops the GPU temp by nearly another 10c.

Running through Heaven throughout the afternoon and it was holding at around 58 - 60c the whole time.

But of course that will change once the girl friend gets home from work later this evening and (







) "IT'S TOO COLD IN HERE!" and down goes the window! LOL







...well hey, gotta keep our girls happy right? She sits a lot closer to the window then I do... so when she wants the window down, then down it goes. LOL

..who am I to argue.

She feeds me!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Keep it under 75, ok!
> 
> ...and yea, opening a window does help, makes the room a lot colder thats for sure, but drops the GPU temp by nearly another 10c.
> 
> Running through Heaven throughout the afternoon and it was holding at around 58 - 60c the whole time.
> 
> But of course that will change once the girl friend gets home from work later this evening and (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) "IT'S TOO COLD IN HERE!" and down goes the window! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...well hey, gotta keep our girls happy right? She sits a lot closer to the window then I do... so when she wants the window down, then down it goes. LOL
> 
> ..who am I to argue.
> 
> She feeds me!


i'm in the same situation so i tell her compromise and we leave the window cracked. but since we are wisconsinites we dont too much mind a little chilliness.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Greetings!
> I'm pretty new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I've downloaded and flashed my bios to skyn3ts ASUS bios (since I have an ASUS card). Everything is fine and the card is working better now than before, but I want to overclock it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried everything to unlock my freaking Core Voltage so I can bypass the +12 but it wont work, so could anyone here help me?


I believe there is no software mod as it has a different voltage controller
here's how I done it I have had may cards to 1.6v
I been running 1.35v @ 1411Mhz 24/7 lately seeing if I can break these cards

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire/0_20


----------



## Hegemmon

*djthrottleboi* hey, have strange issue, after do everything you told everything works fine, and now my GPU clock stuck on 1202mhz and I cant take control and overclock more, whats the problem? How I can solve this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> *djthrottleboi* hey, have strange issue, after do everything you told everything works fine, and now my GPU clock stuck on 1202mhz and I cant take control and overclock more, whats the problem? How I can solve this?


that may be my fsault. upload it and let me see it.


----------



## Hegemmon

Ok, thanks but I think in very heavy load the clock is going good but I not shure so if you want you can check this.

And have one question, when I was started OC my computer in 3dmark in FIRE something 1.1 have almost 8100 points, with (thats important) gtx 770 gpu 1201mhz memory 1980 (3860)mhz and i7-4770k with 4.4ghz per core and now have I7-4790k with 4,6ghz per core and gtx 770 with strong oc mean: gpu1300mhz memory 2003 (4006)mhz and have 7950 points... how thats even possible?

x.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Ok, thanks but I think in very heavy load the clock is going good but I not shure so if you want you can check this.
> 
> And have one question, when I was started OC my computer in 3dmark in FIRE something 1.1 have almost 8100 points, with (thats important) gtx 770 gpu 1201mhz memory 1980 (3860)mhz and i7-4770k with 4.4ghz per core and now have I7-4790k with 4,6ghz per core and gtx 770 with strong oc mean: gpu1300mhz memory 2003 (4006)mhz and have 7950 points... how thats even possible?
> 
> x.zip 123k .zip file


 x.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> x.zip 123k .zip file


Thx, and whats a changelog ;>?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> x.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx, and whats a changelog ;>?
Click to expand...

boost table adjustments for more overhead.


----------



## benzeboy

UNRELATED UPDATE: my card is OC'ed, tweaked, stress tested, and stable. i also uninstalled nVidia Geforce Experience because it was pointless, that way my drivers don't update. it have it at 50mhz offset from what you put them to. this card REFUSES to get over 65 degrees, and i get massive performance improvements. part of me wants to push it farther, but its stable and not overvolted from stock conditions (because stock was 1.2 peak right? now its 1.2 flat). anyway, big thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> UNRELATED UPDATE: my card is OC'ed, tweaked, stress tested, and stable. i also uninstalled nVidia Geforce Experience because it was pointless, that way my drivers don't update. it have it at 50mhz offset from what you put them to. this card REFUSES to get over 65 degrees, and i get massive performance improvements. part of me wants to push it farther, but its stable and not overvolted from stock conditions (because stock was 1.2 peak right? now its 1.2 flat). anyway, big thanks.


enjoy and game on.


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> UNRELATED UPDATE: my card is OC'ed, tweaked, stress tested, and stable. i also uninstalled nVidia Geforce Experience because it was pointless, that way my drivers don't update. it have it at 50mhz offset from what you put them to. this card REFUSES to get over 65 degrees, and i get massive performance improvements. part of me wants to push it farther, but its stable and not overvolted from stock conditions (because stock was 1.2 peak right? now its 1.2 flat). anyway, big thanks.


Hey maybe you could do some 3dmark benchmarks with your OC mean firestrike 1.1 and share your resoults, just want know that with my card is everything ok with expecting gain.


----------



## cjc75

Update on mine....

I've found that... regardless of any OC on the GPU, it appears to hit the exact same temps under heavy stress testing...

Running with the modded bios makes no difference on the temps as compared to running without the modded bios; as either setup pushes the card up to the exact same temps using the exact same fan profile on both.

Interesting.


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Hey maybe you could do some 3dmark benchmarks with your OC mean firestrike 1.1 and share your results, just want know that with my card is everything ok with expecting gain.


Would be happy to, BUTi don't own 3Dmark. my Unigine Valley Benchmark was 2621 (1920x1080. ultra. AAx2 DirectX11)


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> Would be happy to, BUTi don't own 3Dmark. my Unigine Valley Benchmark was 2621 (1920x1080. ultra. AAx2 DirectX11)


Thaths no problem, in free version you can do basic benchmark mean firestrike


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Thaths no problem, in free version you can do basic benchmark mean firestrike


sorry that took so long, didn't have web for a few days. anyway my score was 6738 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6166549? which felt kinda low? but it says that in the top 30% so idk what to think


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Thaths no problem, in free version you can do basic benchmark mean firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> sorry that took so long, didn't have web for a few days. anyway my score was 6738 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6166549? which felt kinda low? but it says that in the top 30% so idk what to think
Click to expand...

go by minimum fps. if the minimum is lower than before then you lost performance. if its higher then you gained performance but lost a little of the random spikes that warrant a higher score. did valley score higher?


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go by minimum fps. if the minimum is lower than before then you lost performance. if its higher then you gained performance but lost a little of the random spikes that warrant a higher score. did valley score higher?


i didn't run either benchmark before i started OC because i'm brilliant like that. all i know is it felt like the bench ran really chopy and all. idk if it is supposed to be like that or if my cpu is bottlenecking or what. in game, my gpu is A+


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go by minimum fps. if the minimum is lower than before then you lost performance. if its higher then you gained performance but lost a little of the random spikes that warrant a higher score. did valley score higher?
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't run either benchmark before i started OC because i'm brilliant like that. all i know is it felt like the bench ran really chopy and all. idk if it is supposed to be like that or if my cpu is bottlenecking or what. in game, my gpu is A+
Click to expand...

what driver are you on?


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what driver are you on?


337, i even uninstalled nVidia Experience so they wouldn't try to update and stop lagging me out. control panel and all is still there, only thing i lost was shadow play but i'll live.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what driver are you on?
> 
> 
> 
> 337, i even uninstalled nVidia Experience so they wouldn't try to update and stop lagging me out. control panel and all is still there, only thing i lost was shadow play but i'll live.
Click to expand...

what about oc software. have you uninstalled and deleted all folders and then reinstalled? they have folders hidden in appdata


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what about oc software. have you uninstalled and deleted all folders and then reinstalled? they have folders hidden in appdata


i uninstalled and deleted everything, and appdata, the oc sticks and the voltage sticks and everything works 100% in game, just felt like 20-30 fps was pretty low of that benchmark but i could be totally wrong.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> i didn't run either benchmark before i started OC because i'm brilliant like that. all i know is it felt like the bench ran really chopy and all. idk if it is supposed to be like that or if my cpu is bottlenecking or what. in game, my gpu is A+


I don't know why I found valley a really driver dependent bench almost all the drivers are choppy for me as well try driver 320.18


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I don't know why I found valley a really driver dependent bench almost all the drivers are choppy for me as well try driver 320.18


actually it was firestrike that was choppy and valley ran like it was nothin, was beautiful.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what about oc software. have you uninstalled and deleted all folders and then reinstalled? they have folders hidden in appdata
> 
> 
> 
> i uninstalled and deleted everything, and appdata, the oc sticks and the voltage sticks and everything works 100% in game, just felt like 20-30 fps was pretty low of that benchmark but i could be totally wrong.
Click to expand...

regular firestrike i actually dont get to high in regular firestrike with a kingpin http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2798547 this is the best score i ever gotten which part is really choppy?


----------



## benzeboy

thats like 2x my score XD and the whole thing was pretty choppy, the fight scene was like 20fps


----------



## feznz

Ah ok I had trouble following the posts, I had a hard time trying master that bench I just done a quick run on a single card
on latest 347.52 Driver

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4273845


----------



## xBRuN0

Hello Guys!

I'd like to ask your help/advice. I have a Gigabyte GTX 770 OC 2GB, and I saw gameplays of Assassin's Creed: Unity on Ultra with 50-60 fps. But for me I only get about 20-25 with very high settings, I didn't set any custom, only what the game sets on default for very high, and I don't have any overclock set. So my question is, that is this FPS normal for me, and since I don't know much about overclocking(I have MSI Afterburner and OC guru II installed as well) could you also help me with overclocking? I really don't know the max values that I can set, and really can't believe that 20-25 fps is the best this card can do.

Thanks in advance!
Bruno

(btw I don't know if I posted this in the right place, so sorry if yes)


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Ah ok I had trouble following the posts, I had a hard time trying master that bench I just done a quick run on a single card
> on latest 347.52 Driver
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4273845


WHAT?! how its even possible, I have max around 8140 in extreme OC when everything flic.kering after few seconds, so have to low score what I can fix this? and tell me better is 337.88 or 337.52?



And look at my GPU clock.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Ah ok I had trouble following the posts, I had a hard time trying master that bench I just done a quick run on a single card
> on latest 347.52 Driver
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4273845
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?! how its even possible, I have max around 8140 in extreme OC when everything flic.kering after few seconds, so have to low score what I can fix this? and tell me better is 337.88 or 337.52?
> 
> 
> 
> And look at my GPU clock.
Click to expand...

try the driver he is using and see if that brings it up. its worth a try.


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> WHAT?! how its even possible, I have max around 8140 in extreme OC when everything flic.kering after few seconds, so have to low score what I can fix this? and tell me better is 337.88 or 337.52?
> 
> 
> 
> And look at my GPU clock.


it seems the only difference between your 8891 and my 6738 is, aside from some minor clock differeances on the gpu, my cpu. mine is clocked like a full gig and then some below yours. is my cpu bottlenecking me that hard?


----------



## benzeboy

ignore, dont know how to delete this extra post


----------



## kimmelbaer

Hi guys,

can anybody help me to unlock the voltage on my Inno3d Gtx770.

I've tried several things but i still couldnt unlock the voltage to 1,3v or higher.

Would be very great of you.

Thanks.

Inno3dgtx7704G_GK104.zip 57k .zip file


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimmelbaer*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> can anybody help me to unlock the voltage on my Inno3d Gtx770.
> 
> I've tried several things but i still couldnt unlock the voltage to 1,3v or higher.
> 
> Would be very great of you.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Inno3dgtx7704G_GK104.zip 57k .zip file


the max the bios can pull is 1.212v. if you read the thread you could find out lots more details but in a nutshell the driver prevents the card from drawing over 1.212v and is only for incr5easing power however to get the voltage to 1.3v or higher you will need to mod msi afterburner if its compatible with your card or hardmod.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> WHAT?! how its even possible, I have max around 8140 in extreme OC when everything flic.kering after few seconds, so have to low score what I can fix this? and tell me better is 337.88 or 337.52?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at my GPU clock.


Wow nice clock on your GPU, I use the latest driver as I use surround and if you did you will know the difference there are very subtle improvements with every driver release. and check out the next spoiler
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> it seems the only difference between your 8891 and my 6738 is, aside from some minor clock differeances on the gpu, my cpu. mine is clocked like a full gig and then some below yours. is my cpu bottlenecking me that hard?


simple answer yes BUT it is a combined 50/50% of GPU and CPU so real world gaming is where it is at

And why is my score so good? Secret







remember the thank you button.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Firstly these 2 Nvidia panel tweaks



System memory I have 2400Mhz This will give you extra FPS

Windows 8 favours this bench

good TIM and a good mount is very essential and keeping temps under 60°C but preferably lower you will get more FPS at the same clock with lower temps

An well over rated PSU it will deliver cleaner power under load

Stability a slightly unstable system with high clocks will give you less FPS than a stable with slightly less clock

and pure luck I been trying to break 9k today couldn't crack my last best score.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBRuN0*
> 
> Hello Guys!
> 
> I'd like to ask your help/advice. I have a Gigabyte GTX 770 OC 2GB, and I saw gameplays of Assassin's Creed: Unity on Ultra with 50-60 fps. But for me I only get about 20-25 with very high settings, I didn't set any custom, only what the game sets on default for very high, and I don't have any overclock set. So my question is, that is this FPS normal for me, and since I don't know much about overclocking(I have MSI Afterburner and OC guru II installed as well) could you also help me with overclocking? I really don't know the max values that I can set, and really can't believe that 20-25 fps is the best this card can do.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Bruno
> 
> (btw I don't know if I posted this in the right place, so sorry if yes)


I been battling that too. firstly use latest driver. with GE experience download and install ACU recommended settings. first time I ever used this and it actually made my 5780x1080 surround settings better than I had it ever with ultra high settings and made the game actually very playable.

also you could try the Nvidia control panel tweaks


----------



## xBRuN0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I been battling that too. firstly use latest driver. with GE experience download and install ACU recommended settings. first time I ever used this and it actually made my 5780x1080 surround settings better than I had it ever with ultra high settings and made the game actually very playable.
> 
> also you could try the Nvidia control panel tweaks


But for me GE exp gives me about the lowest settings on recommended, but i'll try, and other thing, how can I overclock my card, and whats this BIOS flashing thing, what does that do? I'm really noob for these things, I just want the max out of my card.


----------



## benzeboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Wow nice clock on your GPU, I use the latest driver as I use surround and if you did you will know the difference there are very subtle improvements with every driver release. and check out the next spoiler
> simple answer yes BUT it is a combined 50/50% of GPU and CPU so real world gaming is where it is at
> 
> And why is my score so good? Secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember the thank you button.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly these 2 Nvidia panel tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> System memory I have 2400Mhz This will give you extra FPS
> 
> Windows 8 favours this bench
> 
> good TIM and a good mount is very essential and keeping temps under 60°C but preferably lower you will get more FPS at the same clock with lower temps
> 
> An well over rated PSU it will deliver cleaner power under load
> 
> Stability a slightly unstable system with high clocks will give you less FPS than a stable with slightly less clock
> 
> and pure luck I been trying to break 9k today couldn't crack my last best score.
> 
> 
> I been battling that too. firstly use latest driver. with GE experience download and install ACU recommended settings. first time I ever used this and it actually made my 5780x1080 surround settings better than I had it ever with ultra high settings and made the game actually very playable.
> 
> also you could try the Nvidia control panel tweaks


but.....but doesn't that sorta cheat if you are using lower texture and 3d rendering settings? i mean, won't that look crapy in game? the number isnt the important part, for me at least, its the steady 60 fps


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBRuN0*
> 
> But for me GE exp gives me about the lowest settings on recommended, but i'll try, and other thing, how can I overclock my card, and whats this BIOS flashing thing, what does that do? I'm really noob for these things, I just want the max out of my card.


honestly it is a poorly configured game I am waiting for 1.6.0 update I know that you have to use FXAA
http://www.overclock.net/t/1524105/official-assassins-creed-unity-information-discussion-thread/140_20#post_23641772
TBH yes OC will help but if you manage a excellent OC of 20% then if you are dropping to 20FPS then you are only going to gain an unplayable 24FPS at best
I just checked the 1920x1080 setting they are way low.
Bios flash it will not increase core voltage it needs to be a software or a hard mod like I have done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benzeboy*
> 
> but.....but doesn't that sorta cheat if you are using lower texture and 3d rendering settings? i mean, won't that look crapy in game? the number isnt the important part, for me at least, its the steady 60 fps


I just looked at 1080 settings it is all low settings reality is that 770s are not cutting it I am toying with the idea of r9 290x while they are cheap.
any way I looked at my surround settings now have one other suggestion change your resolution to 900p in game and re download the GE optimal settings it should change the settings to something a bit better
I know it sounds daft lower res with higher settings might actually look and play better than high res with low settings
I didn't realise I was playing at 3840x720 rather than 5780x1080
My settings here


----------



## xBRuN0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> honestly it is a poorly configured game I am waiting for 1.6.0 update I know that you have to use FXAA
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1524105/official-assassins-creed-unity-information-discussion-thread/140_20#post_23641772
> TBH yes OC will help but if you manage a excellent OC of 20% then if you are dropping to 20FPS then you are only going to gain an unplayable 24FPS at best
> I just checked the 1920x1080 setting they are way low.
> Bios flash it will not increase core voltage it needs to be a software or a hard mod like I have done.


So you're telling me If I overclock it I'll just get about 20-25 FPS? It's better If I leave it alone or what shall I do If i wanna overclock it?


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try the driver he is using and see if that brings it up. its worth a try.


But you said before, when I will use newer drivers then I wouldn't do the best OC with 1,212v I am correct?

And was tried but with a standard BIOS becouse voltage was lower, and with orginal BIOS voltage is 1,212v too but the overcloking possibiletes are much weaker, and the 3dmark score its around 8097pt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*


I just tried your nvidia panel settings but nothing change for me still ****ty score


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBRuN0*
> 
> So you're telling me If I overclock it I'll just get about 20-25 FPS? It's better If I leave it alone or what shall I do If i wanna overclock it?


I use MSI afterburner it is a free boost so do it I know nothing about your setup so even with stock voltage you should get a nice 1250Mhz core minimum without much effort !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> But you said before, when I will use newer drivers then I wouldn't do the best OC with 1,212v I am correct?
> 
> And was tried but with a standard BIOS becouse voltage was lower, and with orginal BIOS voltage is 1,212v too but the overcloking possibiletes are much weaker, and the 3dmark score its around 8097pt
> I just tried your nvidia panel settings but nothing change for me still ****ty score


Actually that is a pretty good score if you browse future mark for similar systems most are below the 8k mark

and it is a combination of my whole system and if I tweak something it may be 1% but if I done most performance tweaks I listed then overall I may gain 5% without even OC the GPU.

and pure luck and a restart before running the bench yesterday I couldn't get within 300pts of my personal best.


----------



## kimmelbaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the max the bios can pull is 1.212v. if you read the thread you could find out lots more details but in a nutshell the driver prevents the card from drawing over 1.212v and is only for incr5easing power however to get the voltage to 1.3v or higher you will need to mod msi afterburner if its compatible with your card or hardmod.


Hmm i just tried to unlock the voltage of my gtx 770 via the 1.3v softmod tutorial.

I only get errors.

Has anybody an idea or the same problem with the Inno3d GTX770 Black series?

Thanks for help


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I use MSI afterburner it is a free boost so do it I know nothing about your setup so even with stock voltage you should get a nice 1250Mhz core minimum without much effort !
> Actually that is a pretty good score if you browse future mark for similar systems most are below the 8k mark
> 
> and it is a combination of my whole system and if I tweak something it may be 1% but if I done most performance tweaks I listed then overall I may gain 5% without even OC the GPU.
> 
> and pure luck and a restart before running the bench yesterday I couldn't get within 300pts of my personal best.


Can you tell me what is a mysterious "tweaks" and something? I know you have better motherboard and maybe RAM but I think I should be able to get around 8500pt? I wondering maybe I just get to far with OC and lose my gain idk.


----------



## xBRuN0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I use MSI afterburner it is a free boost so do it I know nothing about your setup so even with stock voltage you should get a nice 1250Mhz core minimum without much effort !


Well I have MSI afterburner and OC guru 2 installed as well, but i dont know what to set in either programs, what values do you have for íour GTX 770 in Afterburner? Then if I set the same that should be fine wont it? Because I dont know anything about those values and where can I set them.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> try the driver he is using and see if that brings it up. its worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> But you said before, when I will use newer drivers then I wouldn't do the best OC with 1,212v I am correct?
> 
> And was tried but with a standard BIOS becouse voltage was lower, and with orginal BIOS voltage is 1,212v too but the overcloking possibiletes are much weaker, and the 3dmark score its around 8097pt
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just tried your nvidia panel settings but nothing change for me still ****ty score
Click to expand...

If you recall i said the latest drivers have negative effects after a flash however you have been on 337 for awhile and who knows maybe the latest drivers may work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimmelbaer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the max the bios can pull is 1.212v. if you read the thread you could find out lots more details but in a nutshell the driver prevents the card from drawing over 1.212v and is only for incr5easing power however to get the voltage to 1.3v or higher you will need to mod msi afterburner if its compatible with your card or hardmod.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm i just tried to unlock the voltage of my gtx 770 via the 1.3v softmod tutorial.
> 
> I only get errors.
> 
> Has anybody an idea or the same problem with the Inno3d GTX770 Black series?
> 
> Thanks for help
Click to expand...

if you know your voltage controller you shouldn't be getting errors. I say take the heatsink off and findout.


----------



## kimmelbaer

@djthrottleboi

Ok Thanks i will try this when i'm at home.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimmelbaer*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> Ok Thanks i will try this when i'm at home.


definitely do because it is the key to getting the softmod to work.


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you recall i said the latest drivers have negative effects after a flash however you have been on 337 for awhile and who knows maybe the latest drivers may work.
> if you know your voltage controller you shouldn't be getting errors. I say take the heatsink off and findout.


But they didn't ;/ Just wondering how it's possible, there are big performance difference.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you recall i said the latest drivers have negative effects after a flash however you have been on 337 for awhile and who knows maybe the latest drivers may work.
> if you know your voltage controller you shouldn't be getting errors. I say take the heatsink off and findout.
> 
> 
> 
> But they didn't ;/ Just wondering how it's possible, there are big performance difference.
Click to expand...

there are many things that can affect that performance for instance the kingpin i had scored lower than everyone elses kingpins even with clocking higher leading me to believe something somewhere in my system mostly likely the power coming from my house's walls is hindering my system as my gpu scores usually come in under others. i have cpu scores that outscore the average but that requires less power.


----------



## DeathAngel74

djthrottleboi,
would i end my card's existence by flashing the ftw bios on it? its a sc, but its essentially the same card right?

Nevermind, my bios is 6 months newer.......


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> djthrottleboi,
> would i end my card's existence by flashing the ftw bios on it? its a sc, but its essentially the same card right?
> 
> Nevermind, my bios is 6 months newer.......


possibly. you may try it as i dont think it would be too bad though they are not the same bios
i'm sure the components are different from the ftw card


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Can you tell me what is a mysterious "tweaks" and something? I know you have better motherboard and maybe RAM but I think I should be able to get around 8500pt? I wondering maybe I just get to far with OC and lose my gain idk.


No secrets here's a detailed guide
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks/0_20
System memory get some 2400mhz+ with low latencies
With the NVidia 3dsetting tweaks make sure you Apply new settings
with 1490Mhz core you should smash my score









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBRuN0*
> 
> Well I have MSI afterburner and OC guru 2 installed as well, but i dont know what to set in either programs, what values do you have for íour GTX 770 in Afterburner? Then if I set the same that should be fine wont it? Because I dont know anything about those values and where can I set them.


ONLY have one or the other installed they will interfere with each other I personally prefer afterburner.
put you core voltage up the 12mV and power limiter to maximum and be sure to Apply new settings
best to start with core with about +100 run valley bench for 4 odd loops and look for artefacts and keep increasing core till you get something funky going on then back off
Probably need to crank up the fan profile in AB and keep an eye on the temps really you need to just play with it. worst thing that will probably will happen is a solid crash requiring a restart.
every card OC differently I have seen some do 1250 other 1380Mhz on stock volts

\this is my 24/7 settings you will not be able to sustain these clocks without 1.35V core and water cooling.


----------



## xBRuN0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> ONLY have one or the other installed they will interfere with each other I personally prefer afterburner.
> put you core voltage up the 12mV and power limiter to maximum and be sure to Apply new settings
> best to start with core with about +100 run valley bench for 4 odd loops and look for artefacts and keep increasing core till you get something funky going on then back off
> Probably need to crank up the fan profile in AB and keep an eye on the temps really you need to just play with it. worst thing that will probably will happen is a solid crash requiring a restart.
> every card OC differently I have seen some do 1250 other 1380Mhz on stock volts
> 
> \this is my 24/7 settings you will not be able to sustain these clocks without 1.35V core and water cooling.


Alright, then when i'll get home i'll uninstall OC Guru and set the voltage up to 12 and power limiter to the max, then put +100 on the core first, and how much on the memory? And then increase the core from 100 untill what happens? I didn't understand that bit clearly.


----------



## feznz

just it should be the minimum your card should OC then just increase the core by 25Mhz till you see artefact then back it down to the last good valley test run
memory will be able to go +250 easily I don't really worry too much for 24/7 in benching I will go +500


----------



## xBRuN0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> just it should be the minimum your card should OC then just increase the core by 25Mhz till you see artefact then back it down to the last good valley test run
> memory will be able to go +250 easily I don't really worry too much for 24/7 in benching I will go +500


My problem is still te same, i set a little overclock and then games such as ACU start to crash, they start till menu, and randomly crash, when i turn off oc to default in MSI AB then it runs again fine. Why is that, what can i do?


----------



## feznz

sounds like PSU BUT ACU is a pretty graphically intense game I tried AC rogue last night my system ate up on max settings it is almost identical to ACBF


----------



## eclipsetrb

Long time lurker first time poster.
Anyways I have a evga sc 770 that I am trying to get another year out of so I tried the bios on the main thread. seemed to flash ok booted up ok except fans were at 100% and changing settings on evga precision seemed to have no impact on them.

Ignoring the fan issue I tried to do a EVGA oc scanner benchmark and imediatly got artifacts all over the screen closed out artifacts remained but was able to get original bios back on and all is well.

Anything I should try differently.

Thanks for the help and apologize if this is a known issue tried to sure the thread but alot of posts came up that seemed to have no bearing.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsetrb*
> 
> Long time lurker first time poster.
> Anyways I have a evga sc 770 that I am trying to get another year out of so I tried the bios on the main thread. seemed to flash ok booted up ok except fans were at 100% and changing settings on evga precision seemed to have no impact on them.
> 
> Ignoring the fan issue I tried to do a EVGA oc scanner benchmark and imediatly got artifacts all over the screen closed out artifacts remained but was able to get original bios back on and all is well.
> 
> Anything I should try differently.
> 
> Thanks for the help and apologize if this is a known issue tried to sure the thread but alot of posts came up that seemed to have no bearing.


it may bet the wrong bios for your revision. Differnt bios have different fan profiles and different memory configurations and that explains the fan issues as well as artifacts


----------



## eclipsetrb

Thank you for the fast reply. when I did the flash nvflash identified them as the same part #2774 the only actual differences were the last two digits of the bios. where my original ended in c3.00.72 the one in the file ended in c3.00.44. from the file in EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsetrb*
> 
> Thank you for the fast reply. when I did the flash nvflash identified them as the same part #2774 the only actual differences were the last two digits of the bios. where my original ended in c3.00.72 the one in the file ended in c3.00.44. from the file in EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX


that couldstill be adifferent revision of the card like a1 chip or b1 chip. Many variables to take into account. Best practice is to find a exact bios match orhave your own bios modded. Excuse my english as the full site in a tblet willtakesome getting used to.


----------



## charliebrown

asus rma is a joke my card went dead within the warranty period now they saying i removed some OOW - serial number label was removed i sent everything back to them now i need to pay $180 but $120 is for a motherboard i didnt send i just went off on them im pissed i sent my msi board back got another in 4 days screw asus


----------



## Killerdann12

Hey guys I'm pretty late to the game but just a quick question, are the bios on the OP the bios made by skyn3t? or are they stock bios?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> asus rma is a joke my card went dead within the warranty period now they saying i removed some OOW - serial number label was removed i sent everything back to them now i need to pay $180 but $120 is for a motherboard i didnt send i just went off on them im pissed i sent my msi board back got another in 4 days screw asus


yep after sending a motherboard in 4 times i was done with asus


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep after sending a motherboard in 4 times i was done with asus


I had a terrible experience with their RMA team for my Z87 Sabertooth Board that is back in its box on my shelf. I had issues with it detecting ram dims when I changed them, GPU's were not being detected 45% of the time on boot. The board also needed alot of voltage for my 4770k to just do 4.4GHz which its currently doing at 1.27v while on the Sabertooth board I need 1.32v.

When I had the issues with my Ram slots and PCI-E lanes I sent the board in for RMA 4 times before finally getting annoyed and wrote a review on newegg about how bad their RMA team was and support team for trying to get my issue resolved. A few days later I got an email from Asus's customer relations trying to see what they can do about getting my issue fixed and so I can make the review a positive review. I told them to just fix my mobo, told them the issues I had with the board, sent the board in for another RMA and waited about 2.5 weeks before getting my board back with a new BIOS chip, and my PCI-E slots and Ram slots were all replaced. It sucked that I had to go to that length for them to get it fixed.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerdann12*
> 
> Hey guys I'm pretty late to the game but just a quick question, are the bios on the OP the bios made by skyn3t? or are they stock bios?


they are a little hit and miss seems to be slightly differrnt revisions for each vendor best to mod your card bios
http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep after sending a motherboard in 4 times i was done with asus


Yeah there seems to be a club for AntiAsus I guess I been lucky with my Asus stuff actually I am a bit of a fanboy







most of my rigs have been based around Asus had 1 RMA with a Motherboards/Striker_II_Formula/ Got a brand new unopened one for replacement. so far no complaints....... yet


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBRuN0*
> 
> Hello Guys!
> 
> I'd like to ask your help/advice. I have a Gigabyte GTX 770 OC 2GB, and I saw gameplays of Assassin's Creed: Unity on Ultra with 50-60 fps. But for me I only get about 20-25 with very high settings, I didn't set any custom, only what the game sets on default for very high, and I don't have any overclock set. So my question is, that is this FPS normal for me, and since I don't know much about overclocking(I have MSI Afterburner and OC guru II installed as well) could you also help me with overclocking? I really don't know the max values that I can set, and really can't believe that 20-25 fps is the best this card can do.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Bruno
> 
> (btw I don't know if I posted this in the right place, so sorry if yes)


Also I came across this the other day

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8738/benchmarked-assassins-creed-unity/2

3Gb vram min and sli/cf cards to get this game to high settings at a playable level


----------



## xBRuN0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Also I came across this the other day
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8738/benchmarked-assassins-creed-unity/2
> 
> 3Gb vram min and sli/cf cards to get this game to high settings at a playable level


Nah, that post is total bull****, gtx 770 hadles it perfectly, just switch the settings to ultra, and FXAA, and it'll be fine 40-50 FPS


----------



## spyros07

Hi all!! I own a gainward gtx 770 phantom 4gb edition and i am wondering if there are any other waterblocks for the card other than alphacool gpx nexxxos ones ! Ive seen that there are some gtx680 compatible blocks but.i am not sure if none tried them!! Is there anyone who can help?


----------



## djthrottleboi

got me monitor finally


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBRuN0*
> 
> Nah, that post is total bull****, gtx 770 hadles it perfectly, just switch the settings to ultra, and FXAA, and it'll be fine 40-50 FPS


I didn't see what patch he was using maybe that was initial release 1.01 or 1.02 I think that 1.04 made the game a lot more playable.

Anyway just finished Dead Kings I been addicted to this game.

Still I am wanting some more Vram and GPU power just waiting for a good deal to come up Just TitanX SLI out of my budget at the moment.
And also waiting for a RMA PSU I fried my Enermax Maxrevo 1500w ETA 2 months for a new one to be manufactured
got a tempory 850w HX Corsair for the meantime


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xBRuN0*
> 
> Nah, that post is total bull****, gtx 770 hadles it perfectly, just switch the settings to ultra, and FXAA, and it'll be fine 40-50 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see what patch he was using maybe that was initial release 1.01 or 1.02 I think that 1.04 made the game a lot more playable.
> 
> Anyway just finished Dead Kings I been addicted to this game.
> 
> Still I am wanting some more Vram and GPU power just waiting for a good deal to come up Just TitanX SLI out of my budget at the moment.
> And also waiting for a RMA PSU I fried my Enermax Maxrevo 1500w ETA 2 months for a new one to be manufactured
> got a tempory 850w HX Corsair for the meantime
Click to expand...









How do you fry a 1500W psu? Run the house off it? lol


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you fry a 1500W psu? Run the house off it? lol


I wish I knew I even have a 1500w UPS to "clean" the power I just have bad luck when it comes to PSU
this is what I relayed to Enermax service
Quote:


> Hi
> 
> I have already swapped PSU out with a corsair HX850w that I had as a spare.
> The system powered up and, no further damage has been found.
> 
> System; Asus Maximus 5 extreme motherboard, x2 GTX 770 in SLI, 3770k.
> I have used the 8+4 pin connector for CPU
> For the GPUs I had used rails 3,4,5,6 dedicating 2 rails for each GPU also I had connected the auxiliary motherboard VGA PCIe power connecter also.
> 
> The burnt connecter was the PCIe rail 3 that was paired with rail 4 to power 1 GPU
> Rail 5 was used for auxiliary PCIe and 1 GPU with also paired with rail 6
> 
> The peripherals were evenly distributed between rail 4, 6 consisting of 4HHD, 1SSD, 12 fans, 1DVD player
> 
> I have attached a photo I took before removing the 5 PCIe cables, the melted cable is pointed out.
> I couldn't remove rail 3 cable as it had fused into the socket


the response was
Quote:


> Thanks for your info. Our cable connectors should be able to sustain GTX770 power ampere load. The possible cause could be the crimp inside the connector might be deformed, making it unable to support higher ampere and cause high temperature.
> 
> We will contact to XXXX for further process.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ENERMAX service


----------



## Hegemmon

Orginal and newest Drivers and standard small OC... how its even possible?


----------



## Hegemmon

And after that my point is around 8300 with 1346mhz on core.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> 
> 
> Orginal and newest Drivers and standard small OC... how its even possible?


you really should ditch that h series mobo and grab a z so you can get the full potential out of your rig.


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you really should ditch that h series mobo and grab a z so you can get the full potential out of your rig.


You are really think thats all foult my motherboard? Mean H series? and CPU I7 too have worst performance on H?

And I thinking about selling gtx 770 and get 970, thats worth of it? and what difference will be on H and Z series of mobo.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you really should ditch that h series mobo and grab a z so you can get the full potential out of your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> You are really think thats all foult my motherboard? Mean H series? and CPU I7 too have worst performance on H?
> 
> And I thinking about selling gtx 770 and get 970, thats worth of it? and what difference will be on H and Z series of mobo.
Click to expand...

the 970 will be a lot better than the 770 and yes the z series will be a better mobo as you have a k series processor. this will allow you to overclock better and get more out of that cpu. the more you get out of your cpu the better the benchmark performance.


----------



## nyates

Just out of curiosity, I am running Firestrike on my PC, and feel like my numbers are a bit low compared to others that I am seeing in here.

I was curious if anyone has any insight on if something is wrong, or what I could do to improve.

SCORE: 7372 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770(1x) and AMD FX-8320
Graphics Score 8830
Physics Score 9066
Combined Score 2927

Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770
Vendor: Asustek Computer, Inc
Memory: 2,048 MB
Core clock: 1,228 MHz
Memory bus clock: 1,903 MHz

Processor: AMD FX-8320
Reported stock core clock: 4,559 MHz


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I am running Firestrike on my PC, and feel like my numbers are a bit low compared to others that I am seeing in here.
> 
> I was curious if anyone has any insight on if something is wrong, or what I could do to improve.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> SCORE: 7372 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770(1x) and AMD FX-8320
> Graphics Score 8830
> Physics Score 9066
> Combined Score 2927
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770
> Vendor: Asustek Computer, Inc
> Memory: 2,048 MB
> Core clock: 1,228 MHz
> Memory bus clock: 1,903 MHz
> 
> Processor: AMD FX-8320
> Reported stock core clock: 4,559 MHz


TBH they are about right for your AMD system the CPU score is what lets down your total combined score.
Your GPU score is about right for those clocks.


----------



## nyates

Awesome. Thanks bud.


----------



## luc99

Hi guys,

first of all, awesome Thread.
I wanted to unlock the voltage, so I flashed the Skynet - Bios for my Gigabyte Card (2 GB) , but the Voltage is still locked in Msi Afterburner.
I can turn the Power Target to 150, but voltage is limited to +12mV.
Can you help me?

If I need a different BIOS, can someone pls edit it for me? I would be so thankful.

Here is my BIOS:

backup.zip 122k .zip file


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ATXJayhawk

Whats the best driver for everyone right now? I have a 2x gigabyte with unlocked bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luc99*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> first of all, awesome Thread.
> I wanted to unlock the voltage, so I flashed the Skynet - Bios for my Gigabyte Card (2 GB) , but the Voltage is still locked in Msi Afterburner.
> I can turn the Power Target to 150, but voltage is limited to +12mV.
> Can you help me?
> 
> If I need a different BIOS, can someone pls edit it for me? I would be so thankful.
> 
> Here is my BIOS:
> 
> backup.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 newmod.zip 245k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATXJayhawk*
> 
> Whats the best driver for everyone right now? I have a 2x gigabyte with unlocked bios.


314 or 337


----------



## luc99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> newmod.zip 245k .zip file
> 
> 314 or 337


Thank you very much, i can now go higher with the votage in Afterburner, but the if I monitor the voltage with GPU-Z, the max. I can get is 1.21V as berfore.
Do I have to unlock something else?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luc99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> newmod.zip 245k .zip file
> 
> 314 or 337
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, i can now go higher with the votage in Afterburner, but the if I monitor the voltage with GPU-Z, the max. I can get is 1.21V as berfore.
> Do I have to unlock something else?
Click to expand...

yes you now need to mod as i set it to run 1.212v stock in high performance mode and added more power. for more voltage you need to do this http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20 do not go over 1.225v unless on watercooling or if the card runs too hot bring it down.


----------



## ricklen

Anyone who already played GTA5 with a 4GB GTX 770 ? Didn't have a chance to play yet, wonder how it compares to a 2GB version.


----------



## jonas h

I have the EVGA SC-ACX 2gb water cooled. I flashed the custom bios but the voltage gets locked on 1.162V and this makes me unable to even play games. How can i fix this issue?


----------



## xxsashixx

Anyone can mod my BIOS?

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/144348/evga-gtx770-2048-130628.html

Thanks









GK104.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## s1nk0

Hello. I've owned a reference NVIDIA 770 2GB for about two years I think. Only yesterday getting GTA V have I actually tried OCing. Using Afterburner, I managed to OC to +90 Core (1136), +320 Mem (1913), 1175 boost and max temp load with Kombuster is about 88 degrees. Will post benchmarks tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Anyone who already played GTA5 with a 4GB GTX 770 ? Didn't have a chance to play yet, wonder how it compares to a 2GB version.


*I5 3750K @ 4.2GHz GTX 770 4Gb*




*i5 4570 @ 3.2GHz GTX 770 2Gb*




Thought this would give you some idea between the 2Gb & 4Gb gpu's


----------



## M4we1s

I have the MSI GTX 770 2048 MB Lightning and would like to know if an updated bios or tip so it can be done overclocking.

The maximum I could do was to maintain stable.

Core Voltage: +12mV
Memory Voltage: +100mV
Aux Voltage: +50mV
Power Limit: 110% (priority)
Temp Limit: 94°C (linked to power)
Core Clock: +50MHz
Memory Clock: +300MHz


----------



## gzegzolek

first of all, awesome Thread.
I wanted to unlock the voltage, so I flashed the Skynet - Bios for my Gigabyte Card (4 GB) , but the Voltage is still locked in Msi Afterburner.
I can turn the Power Target to 150, but voltage is limited to +12mV.
Can you help me?

If I need a different BIOS, can someone pls edit it for me? I would be so thankful.

pl me help me card GV-N770OC-4GD ---->http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2308/gigabyte-gtx-770-windforce-3x-oc-4-gb-rev-2.html

x.zip 167k .zip file


Thanks in advance


----------



## 66racer

I thought I would chime in and say my 770 is still alive and kicking. I purchased it maybe a week after launch when my local frys got it in stock. It has seen HOURS of 1.32 and 1.40 gaming PLUS at least 3hrs worth of benching at 1.48-1.50v. I havent really done much gaming recently with it but just shows how tough these cards are. Mine is an asus but obviously the cores are the same.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I thought I would chime in and say my 770 is still alive and kicking. I purchased it maybe a week after launch when my local frys got it in stock. It has seen HOURS of 1.32 and 1.40 gaming PLUS at least 3hrs worth of benching at 1.48-1.50v. I havent really done much gaming recently with it but just shows how tough these cards are. Mine is an asus but obviously the cores are the same.


Same here, though I re-applied the TIM thought I had somehow degraded the GPU but it was like new after the re-application and was running 1400Mhz 24/7 till GTAV and its a killer had to wind back to 1300Mhz couldn't run longer than 5min now had a 8hr game session on it sweet as


----------



## M4we1s

I managed to improve over, following validation.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=4suqx

*Follows the configuration.

Ran the GTA V for 3 hours without problems.
*
GPU Clock: 1335 MHz
Memory Clock: 2103 MHz

Core Voltage: +200mV
Memory Voltage: +200mV
Aux Voltage: +10mV
Power Limit: 110%
Temp Limit: 94°C
Core Clock: +185MHz
Memory Clock: +700MHz


----------



## kuchy

hii to all
i was updating my bios in the evga site
and after that my video card start to crash
i can play 5 sec before he does artifacts

i try to remove the driver and renstall it
i formated my pc
nothing goes good ive still have the problem

this is my gpu:

Part Number: 02G-P4-2776-KR
Part Desc: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Dual SC w/ EVGA ACX Cooler

in the evga site, i did that:
http://www.evga.com/community/dualBIOS/dualBIOSPopup.asp

and after that...cant play and messge will pop up and say...driver stop and bla bla bla

how can i fix it?

i am new at that

thanks you all


----------



## Aleckazee

Just got a used EVGA GTX 770 4GB Superclocked. I've only tested it out for about 10 minutes on titanfall but it seems to run great. Temperatures were really low, but it's going under water anyway. I have a question tho, I have a silverstone 450w SFX-G psu and 2500k (stock for now). Is it safe for me to flash the custom bios and also overclock the cpu a bit? I don't want large overclocks just a little extra juice. I'm scared I'm pushing this little psu already as it is.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Just got a used EVGA GTX 770 4GB Superclocked. I've only tested it out for about 10 minutes on titanfall but it seems to run great. Temperatures were really low, but it's going under water anyway. I have a question tho, I have a silverstone 450w SFX-G psu and 2500k (stock for now). Is it safe for me to flash the custom bios and also overclock the cpu a bit? I don't want large overclocks just a little extra juice. I'm scared I'm pushing this little psu already as it is.


what cpu u have? If you have the 2500k in your sig rig then it will be pushing it. by how much i do not know. I have a 3570k and a gigabyte 770 2GB with custom bios in my blackintosh, pretty close setup. I could try some stress testing to see what numbers I can pull from the wall for a baseline comparison, that is if i have some time tonight.


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> what cpu u have? If you have the 2500k in your sig rig then it will be pushing it. by how much i do not know. I have a 3570k and a gigabyte 770 2GB with custom bios in my blackintosh, pretty close setup. I could try some stress testing to see what numbers I can pull from the wall for a baseline comparison, that is if i have some time tonight.


Yeh ive got the 2500k, im not aure how that compares to a 3570k but if you do have some time that would be great if you could check out some numbers. Is your cpu overclocked?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Yeh ive got the 2500k, im not aure how that compares to a 3570k but if you do have some time that would be great if you could check out some numbers. Is your cpu overclocked?


pretty close in terms of power consumption. I am running a custom liquid loop for the cpu so i should be able to push the volts a little to draw the power to get some numbers.
I am not a particular fan of overclocking on the gigabyte board but I would be willing to give it a shot for your numbers.


----------



## Aleckazee

thats ok you don't have to worry about overclocking, I just wanted to get an idea of how much headroom I might have once its all up and running in a couple days


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> thats ok you don't have to worry about overclocking, I just wanted to get an idea of how much headroom I might have once its all up and running in a couple days


Well I think i just did a quick and dirty OC of 4GHz on it and the 770 has a mild overclock but also has a max TDP bios mod on it as well. i will simply throw the kill-a-watt meter on it and run a max stress test when i get home and give you some numbers. hopefully i don't blow up my cx500m as I still need that for my server after i get a seasonic G 550W


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> thats ok you don't have to worry about overclocking, I just wanted to get an idea of how much headroom I might have once its all up and running in a couple days


@Aleckazee Just finished my stress testing. 15 Minutes of Large FFT (max power), msi kombuster running 99% gpu load on my bios modded gigabyte 770 2GB. 1212mv, 1306 core and 3900 mem, cpu is at 4.2GHz 1.27V, fans max speed, and the most power i am seeing pulled from the wall is 460W and that is peak. drawing 455W constant from the wall, calculating in 85% for efficiency that's about 391W power draw on the psu. your 450 is cutting it close but it should still do the trick for you. Good luck bud









EDIT: mind you it would be cutting it close if you were completely capping out your entire pc, for every day gaming load i would expect about a 300-380 ish wattage draw from the wall. cheers!

EDIT2 : just got it to pull 470W from the wall by going for a gpu suicide run. got the core up to 1359 before kombuster crashed.


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> @Aleckazee Just finished my stress testing. 15 Minutes of Large FFT (max power), msi kombuster running 99% gpu load on my bios modded gigabyte 770 2GB. 1212mv, 1306 core and 3900 mem, cpu is at 4.2GHz 1.27V, fans max speed, and the most power i am seeing pulled from the wall is 460W and that is peak. drawing 455W constant from the wall, calculating in 85% for efficiency that's about 391W power draw on the psu. your 450 is cutting it close but it should still do the trick for you. Good luck bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: mind you it would be cutting it close if you were completely capping out your entire pc, for every day gaming load i would expect about a 300-380 ish wattage draw from the wall. cheers!
> 
> EDIT2 : just got it to pull 470W from the wall by going for a gpu suicide run. got the core up to 1359 before kombuster crashed.


Thank you so much!







+rep. I'll definitely be keeping the overclocks on the low-side


----------



## s1nk0

So I found a stable OC and pretty much tested it all week. Here's some gameplay. 1136 GPU Clock, 1910 Mem, 1175 boost @ stock voltage 106% power.


----------



## Blackline

Hi everyone!

After almost a year without feeling the need to overclock, the time has come to squeeze some extra juice out of my ASUS GTX 770 DCUII OC!

I started with +12mV and 110% Power Limit linked with 95°C Temp Limit (Power prio as was by default) in MSI Afterburner, then started to increase the core offset and finally got it at +130 MHz, then started on memory which IMO poorly overclocked at just +247 MHz offset (seeing others are getting succesful 8GHz memory overclocks or 2GHz, whatever you want to call it).

Ofc I did test the values multiple times in Unigine Valley at Extreme HD preset, and all seems well (temps in the high 60s, low 70s after a few loops of Valley). Then I tested with OCCT GPU Stress Test and Furmark Stress Test (Custom 228*228 8xMSAA) and temps went up by like 10°C to a max recorded temp of 84°C!!!

Benchmark results:

Valley Extreme HD = 2225

3DMark FireStrike = 7602

Reading the graphs I can see that the core clock mid benchamrk is 1267MHz @ 1.212V and memory at 3746MHz.

Now some questions!

1) What do you think of the temperatures? They seem a bit high to me since it's a freaking DCUII cooler!

2) Would you advise reinstalling the heatsink and apply new thermal paste?

3) What are my options to overclock past the max I got other than watercooling the card? I don't and won't consider spending on a water block since I plan on getting a new card when I get a chance.

4) Would you still consider modding the BIOS after what I just told you? If the answer is yes by any chance, I have attached the BIOS from my card!

ASUSGTX770DCIIOC_80.04.EB.00.2A.zip 126k .zip file


5) I also noticed that the memory doesn't OC by 1MHz. The next memory clock I was able to obtain was 3758MHz which began producing artifacts in Valley.

6) Is there any way to check the vRAM on the card to tell if it's Elpida or not without removing cooler/backplate? Ah well might just do it if I'm gonna replace the thermal paste. Waiting for instructions!

P.S.: Some extra info:

- case airflow isn't optimal, but far from bad, also room temp isn't even 20°C
- idle gpu temp is 26-29 depending on the ambient temp with the fan at 34% (lowest setting I assume)
- ASIC quality of the card shows 76.9%
- GPU diode = CHiL CHL8318
- PSU is a Corsair CX600M

- System spec:
- Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H
- Intel Core i5 4690k @ 4.6GHz 1.2V
- Corsair Vengeance LP 1600MHz CL9

Thanks to all that are gonna read this post and I can't thank you enough if you're gonna reply with some useful info!


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackline*
> 
> 1) What do you think of the temperatures? They seem a bit high to me since it's a freaking DCUII cooler!


furmark always pushes temps insanely high. they don't seem too bad with the other tests.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackline*
> 
> 2) Would you advise reinstalling the heatsink and apply new thermal paste?


new thermal paste couldn't hurt as long as it is applied correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackline*
> 
> 3) What are my options to overclock past the max I got other than watercooling the card? I don't and won't consider spending on a water block since I plan on getting a new card when I get a chance.


unfortunately the only option would be to start off by re-applying thermal paste, then replace the cooler if it is not satisfactory. there are aftermarket air coolers that would do better than the stock air cooler if you do not want to watercool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackline*
> 
> 4) Would you still consider modding the BIOS after what I just told you? If the answer is yes by any chance, I have attached the BIOS from my card!
> 
> ASUSGTX770DCIIOC_80.04.EB.00.2A.zip 126k .zip file


bios mod wouldn't hurt however this would likely only effect your core clock as memory voltage as far as i know is locked to bios mods, as well as if the memory is already artifacting you would not get much more out of it anyway in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackline*
> 
> 5) I also noticed that the memory doesn't OC by 1MHz. The next memory clock I was able to obtain was 3758MHz which began producing artifacts in Valley.
> 6) Is there any way to check the vRAM on the card to tell if it's Elpida or not without removing cooler/backplate? Ah well might just do it if I'm gonna replace the thermal paste. Waiting for instructions!


GPU-z will tell you the ram manufacturer


----------



## Blackline

Thanks a lot for your answers!

I'm at uni atm so can't check the ram manufacturer. Will try when I get home!

About the thermal paste, I'm going to order some today since what I have at home is either very old or some ketchup like packet that you get with water blocks, cpu heatsinks etc. What kind would you suggest? Or better what brand? I think I still have Artic Silver MX4 (hope I got that right, haven't used it since the 8800GTS 320MB days when I had a custom EK loop  Also I'm from Slovenia (EKWB also)! Great blocks!

Oh and also will I need thermal pads for ram chips? As I said I'm at uni, can't check sadly, but would like to order today already!

Would you suggest copying the settings from OPs Skyn3t ASUS BIOS? My BIOS is newer version. Or should I wait for someone who's more an expert at this? Haven't really modded BIOSes apart for 8800 card I mentioned in which I set my OC and that was it.

Again thanks for your answers and sorry if I'm writing walls of text


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackline*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your answers!
> 
> I'm at uni atm so can't check the ram manufacturer. Will try when I get home!
> 
> About the thermal paste, I'm going to order some today since what I have at home is either very old or some ketchup like packet that you get with water blocks, cpu heatsinks etc. What kind would you suggest? Or better what brand? I think I still have Artic Silver MX4 (hope I got that right, haven't used it since the 8800GTS 320MB days when I had a custom EK loop  Also I'm from Slovenia (EKWB also)! Great blocks!
> 
> Oh and also will I need thermal pads for ram chips? As I said I'm at uni, can't check sadly, but would like to order today already!
> 
> Would you suggest copying the settings from OPs Skyn3t ASUS BIOS? My BIOS is newer version. Or should I wait for someone who's more an expert at this? Haven't really modded BIOSes apart for 8800 card I mentioned in which I set my OC and that was it.
> 
> Again thanks for your answers and sorry if I'm writing walls of text


The stock thermal pads for memory should be able to be re-used assuming they do not get dirty with the gpu core thermal paste swap. The MX4 should be fine as long as it is not too old. last time i swapped gpu paste is when i put the block on my 970 and i used the included ek paste. Not 100% sure on the mx4 answer though.
As for the bios perhaps @djthrottleboi might be able to assist.


----------



## Blackline

I just came home and I found out I have Hynix ram on my 770. Oh well, doesn't change much about the overclock









Found some Artic Ceramic thermal compound, I might try it tomorrow to see what the difference would be.

Would love to see a modded BIOS, but I see that the versions in OP have GPU Boost disabled. Is it really better to just disable it?
I guess this doesn't affect downclocking and undervolting, which are triggered by the card being in a power state that is not P0, am I right?

Correct me if I'm wrong, please. Thanks again, +rep added!

P.S.: Oh and just one last thing. I'm still bothered by the OC steps of my memory. Is it normal that it goes by increments of what I think I saw was 12MHz but I'm not too sure.
I learned that the core overclocks in 13MHz increments, but never encountered a warning saying that memory clocks the "same" way. Is Afterburner messing with me?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackline*
> 
> I just came home and I found out I have Hynix ram on my 770. Oh well, doesn't change much about the overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found some Artic Ceramic thermal compound, I might try it tomorrow to see what the difference would be.
> 
> Would love to see a modded BIOS, but I see that the versions in OP have GPU Boost disabled. Is it really better to just disable it?
> I guess this doesn't affect downclocking and undervolting, which are triggered by the card being in a power state that is not P0, am I right?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, please. Thanks again, +rep added!
> 
> P.S.: Oh and just one last thing. I'm still bothered by the OC steps of my memory. Is it normal that it goes by increments of what I think I saw was 12MHz but I'm not too sure.
> I learned that the core overclocks in 13MHz increments, but never encountered a warning saying that memory clocks the "same" way. Is Afterburner messing with me?


the memory and core incremental overclocks are normal. nothing to worry about. just be sure that AC ceramic paste is not thermal adhesive. could be problematic if you try to use that on the gpu memory or core.


----------



## Blackline

Wow that was fast!

It's 100% not thermal adhesive since I have some right next to it. I read the label don't worry









OK now the big question is... I compared Skyn3t bioses with @djthrottleboi mods of user posted bios trought this thread.

I can instantly tell that they're not the same in terms of differences from stock bios.
Example would be the power related section of the bios... I see Skyn3t changes just some of the values!


----------



## StotheSliA

Hey guys just finished my first gaming rig i ever built ( Very enjoyable build ), The budget wasnt great but i picked up a couple of Gigabyte GTX 770's cheap and mounted them in Sli, And i have to say im really really happy with my choice of cards...

I have Oc'ed my 4670K to 4.5GHz @ 1.198Volts Stable for Daily use but i havn't really played with my GTX's.... YET lol

Anyways just thought i would throw a couple of Benchmarks at it for Comparison and would love to know how people thought my first rig went 



This was my Unigene Valley ExtremeHD

I read something about flashing your Bios so you can adjust your Voltage and Overclock further would this make a substantial difference ???
Can you do this in SLI as well ???
I would also love to hear peoples thought about Watercooling these cards as i live in Australia and it gets damn hot.... and also how to squeeze that bit extra out of them.... PLEASE ENLIGHTEN ME !!!


----------



## Go6s

Hi guys,
Can someone tell me if latest drivers (ie 350.12) still have issues appeared with 347.xx versions about voltages on custom bios ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StotheSliA*
> 
> Hey guys just finished my first gaming rig i ever built ( Very enjoyable build ), The budget wasnt great but i picked up a couple of Gigabyte GTX 770's cheap and mounted them in Sli, And i have to say im really really happy with my choice of cards...
> 
> I have Oc'ed my 4670K to 4.5GHz @ 1.198Volts Stable for Daily use but i havn't really played with my GTX's.... YET lol
> 
> Anyways just thought i would throw a couple of Benchmarks at it for Comparison and would love to know how people thought my first rig went
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my Unigene Valley ExtremeHD
> 
> I read something about flashing your Bios so you can adjust your Voltage and Overclock further would this make a substantial difference ???
> Can you do this in SLI as well ???
> I would also love to hear peoples thought about Watercooling these cards as i live in Australia and it gets damn hot.... and also how to squeeze that bit extra out of them.... PLEASE ENLIGHTEN ME !!!


How far down the rabbit hole do you want to go water cooling is fun but expensive I would expect you could drop a grand and some more. I have gone universal blocks for my cards so may reuse them next GPU upgrade.

The cards don't need a bios flash to adjust the voltage But the software volt mod I have read about is playing havoc with new NVidia drivers and MSI afterburner (I took a solder iron to mine)

for those cards probably best bet would be replace the TIM with some GOOD TIM see how your temps are after that. and with those wind force Gigabyte cards need a ton of case air flow

to put perspective on it I have been playing 24/7 @1400Mhz core @ 1.35v or about 20% OC
but with GTAV I have had to drop to 1280Mhz @ 1.35v about 10% OC


----------



## nickifroisig

hi guys i have a gigabyte gtx 770 oc 2gb http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1999/gigabyte-gtx-770-windforce-3x-oc.html and i want to overvoltage it, but i can't modyfi the bios myself, anyone who can??

bios.zip 125k .zip file









i tried the modified bios from the start of this topic but my card crashed like every 20 sek. so i flashed is with the original again.









thanks in advance


----------



## djthrottleboi

i'm not abandoning you guys i will be back sometime. i really took a hit with the loss of my gpu but its a lesson for me to not trade on ocn again. bios mod requests will be handled again when i get this 775 system up and running that is if you guys want me back anyway.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickifroisig*
> 
> hi guys i have a gigabyte gtx 770 oc 2gb http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1999/gigabyte-gtx-770-windforce-3x-oc.html and i want to overvoltage it, but i can't modyfi the bios myself, anyone who can??
> 
> bios.zip 125k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried the modified bios from the start of this topic but my card crashed like every 20 sek. so i flashed is with the original again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


here's djthrottleboi's thread to mod the bios yourself. I would do it but would be a hit and miss without having a physical card to test it myself
all of the bios in the front thread are largely untested and even if there were tested there is several revisions on the same card so the bios are quite often different from one another.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm not abandoning you guys i will be back sometime. i really took a hit with the loss of my gpu but its a lesson for me to not trade on ocn again. bios mod requests will be handled again when i get this 775 system up and running that is if you guys want me back anyway.


yeah sorry to hear that but buying a gpu off OCN is hardly going to have 1 little old lady owner
I made the same mistake buying a S/H GTZ 275 with an aftermarket cooler but it still served me a year, after a reverting back to stock cooler luckily it was supplied with the card. I always felt that card was on it's last legs.
I remember firing it up went ok, so done a mild OC to hear something like a grinding noise. I found the after market vrm heat sink had fallen off and wedged itself in the fan.
Never contemplated buying another SH GPU ever since.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickifroisig*
> 
> hi guys i have a gigabyte gtx 770 oc 2gb http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1999/gigabyte-gtx-770-windforce-3x-oc.html and i want to overvoltage it, but i can't modyfi the bios myself, anyone who can??
> 
> bios.zip 125k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried the modified bios from the start of this topic but my card crashed like every 20 sek. so i flashed is with the original again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's djthrottleboi's thread to mod the bios yourself. I would do it but would be a hit and miss without having a physical card to test it myself
> all of the bios in the front thread are largely untested and even if there were tested there is several revisions on the same card so the bios are quite often different from one another.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm not abandoning you guys i will be back sometime. i really took a hit with the loss of my gpu but its a lesson for me to not trade on ocn again. bios mod requests will be handled again when i get this 775 system up and running that is if you guys want me back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah sorry to hear that but buying a gpu off OCN is hardly going to have 1 little old lady owner
> I made the same mistake buying a S/H GTZ 275 with an aftermarket cooler but it still served me a year, after a reverting back to stock cooler luckily it was supplied with the card. I always felt that card was on it's last legs.
> I remember firing it up went ok, so done a mild OC to hear something like a grinding noise. I found the after market vrm heat sink had fallen off and wedged itself in the fan.
> Never contemplated buying another SH GPU ever since.
Click to expand...

problem with my trade is i sent my kpe and got nothing in return. hell even something defective would have been nice as i could rma it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sorry nothing has been resolved for you brother... Good to see you here again now though. I was worried....


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Sorry nothing has resolved for you brother... Good to see you here again now though. I was worried....


i have been away as that gpu was quite a loss. even now its hard to use a pc and be okay as i had to use insurance money from a payout to get that gpu ad selling that would have gotten me the titan x but now i have no gpu. used the rest of the money for babies. they are vampires to a wallet. fiance is pregnant again.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey but at least we put our kids first... That's what good father's do







congrats on the new baby


----------



## StotheSliA

Hmm ok, Yeh im gonna setup the watercooling loop bit by bit by starting with just the CPU and then later when money allows i hope to have 2x 360mm radiators cooling the cpu and both Gpu's - Hopefully this should be enough, And i do wonder has anyone tried those guys FULL waterblocks that ive heard about and what did they think compared to universal waterblocks ? ? ?

Does anyone recommend any specific Waterblock as working very well ???

As i read about putting Heatsinks on the Mosfets etc and it seems okay i may just go this route with Uni Blocks

I might leave the Overclocking for now that ive heard of the issues it causing with the new drivers.


----------



## Andrey123

How much fps i get with this gpu on this games :

Far cry4
Tomb raider
Ryse
Shadows of mordor
GTA V

I play at 1440, and someone want to sell me gtx 770 4gb for 230 Euro. Should i get it?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StotheSliA*
> 
> Hmm ok, Yeh im gonna setup the watercooling loop bit by bit by starting with just the CPU and then later when money allows i hope to have 2x 360mm radiators cooling the cpu and both Gpu's - Hopefully this should be enough, And i do wonder has anyone tried those guys FULL waterblocks that ive heard about and what did they think compared to universal waterblocks ? ? ?
> 
> Does anyone recommend any specific Waterblock as working very well ???
> 
> As i read about putting Heatsinks on the Mosfets etc and it seems okay i may just go this route with Uni Blocks
> 
> I might leave the Overclocking for now that ive heard of the issues it causing with the new drivers.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_770_WindForce_OC/5.html

THERE SEEMS NO HACK FOR THE NCP4208 voltage controller so ... OC is going to be on stock voltage unless you do a mad hard wire solder mod which really I couldn't help you with
so weighing up the benefits for water cooling the GPUs would be really noise reduction and aesthetics
full cover is the best option, I went universal because it is the cheaper option in long term as recycling blocks to next card these block have been on my GTX 580s and GTX 770s
Sticking heat sinks on the VRMs can be a little tricky
But on the Gigabyte windforce you do have room to screw the vrm heat sink on just double sided tape is not ideal and epoxy glue is pretty permanent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> How much fps i get with this gpu on this games :
> 
> Far cry4
> Tomb raider
> Ryse
> Shadows of mordor
> GTA V
> 
> I play at 1440, and someone want to sell me gtx 770 4gb for 230 Euro. Should i get it?


as long as you have a SLI capable motherboard and probably 750w PSU minimum without OC an 850w+ would be ideal with OC
This would put your total GPU power comparable to a single Titan X
A decent upgrade IMO
I have played far cry 4, Tomb Raider Shadows of Mordor and GTA V and had no SLI scaling issues
BTW you will need both card to be 4GB


----------



## Andrey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_770_WindForce_OC/5.html
> 
> THERE SEEMS NO HACK FOR THE NCP4208 voltage controller so ... OC is going to be on stock voltage unless you do a mad hard wire solder mod which really I couldn't help you with
> so weighing up the benefits for water cooling the GPUs would be really noise reduction and aesthetics
> full cover is the best option, I went universal because it is the cheaper option in long term as recycling blocks to next card these block have been on my GTX 580s and GTX 770s
> Sticking heat sinks on the VRMs can be a little tricky
> But on the Gigabyte windforce you do have room to screw the vrm heat sink on just double sided tape is not ideal and epoxy glue is pretty permanent
> as long as you have a SLI capable motherboard and probably 750w PSU minimum without OC an 850w+ would be ideal with OC
> This would put your total GPU power comparable to a single Titan X
> A decent upgrade IMO
> I have played far cry 4, Tomb Raider Shadows of Mordor and GTA V and had no SLI scaling issues
> BTW you will need both card to be 4GB


I actually have a hd 5850, and this pc specs :

msi z97-g43
i5 4690k
8gb ram
hyper 212 evo

I have stock mico, and i can buy a graphic around the r9 290 or gtx 970 prices, i see peopple crying about the 3.5+5 on the gtx, and the 290 have full 4 gb no? so why is cheaper? I dont understand this ^^


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> I actually have a hd 5850, and this pc specs :
> 
> msi z97-g43
> i5 4690k
> 8gb ram
> hyper 212 evo
> 
> I have stock mico, and i can buy a graphic around the r9 290 or gtx 970 prices, i see peopple crying about the 3.5+5 on the gtx, and the 290 have full 4 gb no? so why is cheaper? I dont understand this ^^


http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20

sorry for some reason I assumed you already had a 770.

personally I would go new if it is in your budget S/H can be a bit of a roll of the dice sometimes you get lucky, at least new you have warrantee.
just the r9 290 is old stock and the r9 390x is due to roll out in a month or 2 and ATI are having a bit of bad run on drivers and being that the top flagship cards have been a tad slower than NVidia


----------



## gogoAustria

I already asked this in a different Thread, but I think my question reaches more "GTX770 Experts" here in this thread.

I have a Gigabyte GTX770 OC 2GB (GV-N770OC-2GD).

I am looking for a modded Bios, witch unlocks the 1.212V limit (maybe just a "Slider Unlock", to Set a Voltage in Afterburner over 1.2125, with a slide-maximum of ~1.275 (witch is stil quite safe), and maybe a unlock for the PowerLimit. (~115% maximum?)

Now i am running the Card with:
111%PL, 95°cTL, +12mV, +30Hz, +350Hz, and its quite stable (no crashes/artifacts in Heaven Benchmarkm the Card boosts to 1323MHz).

In the Heaven Benchmark the card runs effectiv with 1323MHz/3855Mhz, but it only hits ~65°c.

So I have the chance to get higher Clocks, but the Voltage Limit dont let me achieve higher CoreClocks.

Ist there a modded Bios which unlocks the Voltage to get a higher Boost Clock? Over 1350MHz in "BoostMode" would be great, maybe 1400MHz CoreClock.
Is it enough to disable the Voltage Limit to achieve a Higer Boost Clock? Or do I also need a "Boost Clock" unlock?

Ist it possible to Keep the "Boost Feature" with the modded Bios? (In the beginning of the Thread you can download a Modded Bios, but it comes with the disabled "Boost Feature") I just want the card to boost higher und Full load, therefore i need a higher Voltage when the Card is in "Boost Mode" (Maybe arround 1.25V, i hope I can get arround 1380MHz in "Boost Mode")

An please give me good link, where you can read how to load ("flash") the Bios onto the card.

I hope you can help me, and sorry for my bad english, I am from Austria


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gogoAustria*
> 
> So I have the chance to get higher Clocks, but the Voltage Limit dont let me achieve higher CoreClocks.
> 
> Ist there a modded Bios which unlocks the Voltage to get a higher Boost Clock? Over 1350MHz in "BoostMode" would be great, maybe 1400MHz CoreClock.
> Is it enough to disable the Voltage Limit to achieve a Higer Boost Clock? Or do I also need a "Boost Clock" unlock?
> 
> Ist it possible to Keep the "Boost Feature" with the modded Bios? (In the beginning of the Thread you can download a Modded Bios, but it comes with the disabled "Boost Feature") I just want the card to boost higher und Full load, therefore i need a higher Voltage when the Card is in "Boost Mode" (Maybe arround 1.25V, i hope I can get arround 1380MHz in "Boost Mode")
> 
> An please give me good link, where you can read how to load ("flash") the Bios onto the card.
> 
> I hope you can help me, and sorry for my bad english, I am from Austria


Unlocking the voltage limit alone *may* allow you to hit a higher boost clock, but it will still boost according to the original boost table unless you modify that. It's a little tricky to explain exactly how to do that yourself, and I don't think djthrottleboi keeps up wiht this thread much anymore.

in short: yes, you can mod the bios so the unlocked voltage will allow higher boost clocks, higher power, AND higher voltage, but it takes a few steps. Unlocking the power limit is pretty straightforward, but modifying the voltage table to work with boost is a little tricky (I know because my factory oc'ed cards didn't like having boost turned off, so I had to figure out how to match their boost settings with oc'ed voltage/power). Long story short, make sure your base clock is in the first position on the active part of the table, and match your desired boost clock to your max safe voltage. As long as the card isn't overheating and still has overhead for available power (ie. unlocked), it will boost to that max safe voltage and match the clock from the table.

Still, as far as I know, it's better to mod your own card's bios than to flash a foreign "pre-made" bios to your card. Your mileage may vary.

You can extract or load the bios with the tool "nvflash". Just google it, plenty of info on it out there. Just make sure to extract and save the ORIGINAL un-modified bios to a safe place before you do anything else. Nothing will ruin your day faster than a borked bios flash if you dont have an emergency backup fix.


----------



## Aleckazee

Is there a custom bios available for the EVGA gtx 770 4GB SC? I'd like one with unlocked voltages/disabled boost. At the moment I can only get about +50MHz core and +100MHz memory. and I'd like a bit more. It's under water so temps aren't a problem.


----------



## Mr8lack

Hello all, first time posting on overclock.net, I have run into a bit of a problem. I have searched, and searched but can't find any info on it. I could also just be missing whats staring me right in the face, but I'd figure I'd ask than to just proceed.

I have the EVGA 770 4GB Dual FTW ACX and I was wondering if the BIOS download "EVGA.GTX770.4096.Dual SC.zip" will work for it?


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr8lack*
> 
> Hello all, first time posting on overclock.net, I have run into a bit of a problem. I have searched, and searched but can't find any info on it. I could also just be missing whats staring me right in the face, but I'd figure I'd ask than to just proceed.
> 
> I have the EVGA 770 4GB Dual FTW ACX and I was wondering if the BIOS download "EVGA.GTX770.4096.Dual SC.zip" will work for it?


Probably, although iirc there's something about the vram signature needing to match, so it's better to update your own bios. Can't hurt to try, though, just make sure you back up the original bios to a usb drive and be prepared to cold flash it back if it fails. It can't kill your card, the worst it could do is fail to function.


----------



## Brightblade

A question in regards to the Bios Flashing to rid myself of Boost 2.0

After perform all the commands through the EZ flash, do I load the ROM onto a usb and then have to load it within the BIOS?

Sorry if it seems a bit silly, but the little readme didn't seem to explain how the "X.rom" would be loaded.

Edit: Hah, no worries! Seems like just going through those steps and having that rom within the same directory was sufficient enough!


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr8lack*
> 
> Hello all, first time posting on overclock.net, I have run into a bit of a problem. I have searched, and searched but can't find any info on it. I could also just be missing whats staring me right in the face, but I'd figure I'd ask than to just proceed.
> 
> I have the EVGA 770 4GB Dual FTW ACX and I was wondering if the BIOS download "EVGA.GTX770.4096.Dual SC.zip" will work for it?


I have the same card as you and that bios didn't work for me when I flashed it. Caused major artifacts, so just be careful. In the end I modified my own bios, took me ages to work it out but I've more or less worked it out now (I think). At the moment I've only got it running at 1267MHz core and 3744MHz memory, can't get the voltage over 1.212v and it seems I won't be able to push it much more if any on core/mem :/ . It's a pain but doing it yourself is better imo, you can fine tune it exactly how you want/know is stable.

On a side note I've also modified the bios of a GTX 750, amazing how much that thing will overclock


----------



## Mr8lack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I have the same card as you and that bios didn't work for me when I flashed it. Caused major artifacts, so just be careful. In the end I modified my own bios, took me ages to work it out but I've more or less worked it out now (I think). At the moment I've only got it running at 1267MHz core and 3744MHz memory, can't get the voltage over 1.212v and it seems I won't be able to push it much more if any on core/mem :/ . It's a pain but doing it yourself is better imo, you can fine tune it exactly how you want/know is stable.
> 
> On a side note I've also modified the bios of a GTX 750, amazing how much that thing will overclock


Anyway I could get a copy of your modified BIOS?


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr8lack*
> 
> Anyway I could get a copy of your modified BIOS?


Here you go. At the moment I have boost enabled, I can disable it if you want. I didn't increase the TDP much since I've only got a 450w PSU (maybe why I'm getting low clocks). Let me know how it goes.

bios.zip 126k .zip file


edit: I'm trying to get a higher oc atm ill post another bios if I make any progress. I should be able to get 1280MHz.

Edit: 1280MHz...

bios.zip 126k .zip file


----------



## Mr8lack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Here you go. At the moment I have boost enabled, I can disable it if you want. I didn't increase the TDP much since I've only got a 450w PSU (maybe why I'm getting low clocks). Let me know how it goes.
> 
> bios.zip 126k .zip file
> 
> 
> edit: I'm trying to get a higher oc atm ill post another bios if I make any progress. I should be able to get 1280MHz.
> 
> Edit: 1280MHz...
> 
> bios.zip 126k .zip file


Awesome, thanks for posting! But when I try to flash the 1280Mhz one, it tells me that there is a version mismatch...


----------



## Atomfix

So I've gone ahead and bought a GTX 770 "Reference" card today and a Superflower Leadex 650W PSU for cleaner power.

Can the card overclock a little if a custom fan profile was used?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr8lack*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for posting! But when I try to flash the 1280Mhz one, it tells me that there is a version mismatch...


Best to mod your own bios uploaded off your card I am sure some one will mod it there were some minor differences i.e. memory that caused problems with "borrowed" bios

But TBH I used my stock bios and can bench @ 1460Mhz but did a hard solder mod to get it over the 1.212v locked voltage.
Chances are if you monitor your power limit you won't be getting near it I hit 90% with a 1460Mhz load

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> So I've gone ahead and bought a GTX 770 "Reference" card today and a Superflower Leadex 650W PSU for cleaner power.
> 
> Can the card overclock a little if a custom fan profile was used?


I would replace the TIM and clean the cooler, Then monitor the temps but I suspect you will need to ramp up the fan profile to OC

Also I have discovered that Nvidia driver have been lacking with these cards the last Stable driver for me is 347.52


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr8lack*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for posting! But when I try to flash the 1280Mhz one, it tells me that there is a version mismatch...


Not sure why that's happening sorry. If you upload your bios I can mod it for you.


----------



## Mr8lack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Not sure why that's happening sorry. If you upload your bios I can mod it for you.


Dude, if you could do that, that would be amazing! All I really want is the Boost disabled, I run MSI Afterburner so I can overclock everything from there.

EVGA GTX770 4GB FTW ACX BIOS


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr8lack*
> 
> Dude, if you could do that, that would be amazing! All I really want is the Boost disabled, I run MSI Afterburner so I can overclock everything from there.
> 
> EVGA GTX770 4GB FTW ACX BIOS


Disabled boost, so it should just clock up to 1137MHz now...

EVGA_GTX770_4GB_FTW_ACX.zip 123k .zip file


Have fun


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I must have one of the worst 770 for overclocking.

+12 voltage and the card crashes at +25 core with no memory overclock. Temperatures are always under 65C.

Terrible, terrible card.


----------



## Krisidious

Hey all... Thanks for providing this awesome reference. I just recently installed 2 GTX770's... While looking through your list of bios' I don't seem to find my second card? I bought one from a friend and he didn't know the actual size of the card, so while I was waiting on the card to come I bought a second one... Of course they are different speeds. I'm wanting to flash them to the same speed and then use the overclock you guys have here. But which bios should I use if my card is not listed? Model numbers seem to indicate it being superclocked. But... actually my other card is super clocked and it's a version 1 on mn.

Thanks for any insight.

Here they are.

EVGA GTX 770 SC w/ EVGA Cooler - 2gb - 1085mhz
02G-P4-2771-KR

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2037/evga-gtx-770-sc-w-evga-cooler.html

EVGA GTX 770 w/ ACX Cooler - 2gb - 1046mhz
02G-P4-2773-KR

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2038/evga-gtx-770-w-acx-cooler.html

My problem is I don't seem to see any bios for my second card.

Don't laugh at my tiny case...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> I must have one of the worst 770 for overclocking.
> 
> +12 voltage and the card crashes at +25 core with no memory overclock. Temperatures are always under 65C.
> 
> Terrible, terrible card.


Will it complete any benchmark, and especially say.... I dunno, maybe Unigine Heaven? I ask because one of my GTX 770's won't do Heaven on stock settings, and when I mentioned such to EVGA their answer was "here's your RMA number".


----------



## Krisidious

You guys were talking about Unigine Benchmark so I gave it a go...



And here's my 3DMark.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7204028


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Best to mod your own bios uploaded off your card I am sure some one will mod it there were some minor differences i.e. memory that caused problems with "borrowed" bios
> 
> But TBH I used my stock bios and can bench @ 1460Mhz but did a hard solder mod to get it over the 1.212v locked voltage.
> Chances are if you monitor your power limit you won't be getting near it I hit 90% with a 1460Mhz load
> I would replace the TIM and clean the cooler, Then monitor the temps but I suspect you will need to ramp up the fan profile to OC
> 
> Also I have discovered that Nvidia driver have been lacking with these cards the last Stable driver for me is 347.52


The reference GTX 770 is brand spanking new from Overclockers UK. Don't think it will need cleaning for a while


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Will it complete any benchmark, and especially say.... I dunno, maybe Unigine Heaven? I ask because one of my GTX 770's won't do Heaven on stock settings, and when I mentioned such to EVGA their answer was "here's your RMA number".


My stability tests are 3dmark and playing games. The card is rock solid on stock clocks though, haven't had a single crash. I really enjoy overclocking and I'm extremely disappointed with my card. Hopefully I win the silicone lottery with my next card.


----------



## Aleckazee

I'm really disapointed with mine too, found out it's only stable @ 1241MHz after playing some GTA V (and 3505MHz mem). I never have any luck with overclocking, my 2500k needs 1.440v (occassionally spikes to 1.448v) to run 4.6GHz.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I'm really disapointed with mine too, found out it's only stable @ 1241MHz after playing some GTA V (and 3505MHz mem). I never have any luck with overclocking, my 2500k needs 1.440v (occassionally spikes to 1.448v) to run 4.6GHz.


Don't feel bad I am running 1.3v and can only run 1293Mhz with GTA V any other game 1400Mhz and I am running water cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> The reference GTX 770 is brand spanking new from Overclockers UK. Don't think it will need cleaning for a while










sorry my bad just assumed it would be SH as a GTX 970 is still near the same price


----------



## wanderjahr

What are your guys' Witcher 3 OC? I had to scale mine back pretty far so the game wouldn't crash. Gigabyte 770 4gb with stock bios, I'm running 353.06 drivers and patched up to 1.05. Here is my oc:


clock: 1280 MHz
memory: 3703 MHz
core voltage: 1.212 mV
power limit: 100%
custom fan profile

I have not been able to bump my clocks up any more without crashing whereas before I had a much more aggressive oc. All air cooled btw.

What do you guys have going on?


----------



## Krisidious

I just recently installed 2 GTX770's... While looking through your list of bios' I don't seem to find my second card? I bought one from a friend and he didn't know the actual size of the card, so while I was waiting on the card to come I bought a second one... Of course they are different speeds. I'm wanting to flash them to the same speed and then use the overclock you guys have here. But which bios should I use if my card is not listed? Model numbers seem to indicate it being superclocked. But... actually my other card is super clocked and it's a version 1 on mn.

Thanks for any insight.

Here they are.

EVGA GTX 770 SC w/ EVGA Cooler - 2gb - 1085mhz
02G-P4-2771-KR

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2037/evga-gtx-770-sc-w-evga-cooler.html

EVGA GTX 770 w/ ACX Cooler - 2gb - 1046mhz
02G-P4-2773-KR

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2038/evga-gtx-770-w-acx-cooler.html


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I'm really disapointed with mine too, found out it's only stable @ 1241MHz after playing some GTA V (and 3505MHz mem). I never have any luck with overclocking, my 2500k needs 1.440v (occassionally spikes to 1.448v) to run 4.6GHz.


Max I'm getting on my card is 1215mhz boost. On my 3770k I'm getting 4.4ghz with somewhat decent voltage (1.248 max spike). No matter what voltage I throw at it it can't reach 4.5ghz.


----------



## Atomfix

Unboxed the Superflower and reference GTX 770 last night. What a card it is. Haven't messed around with the overclock settings yet but running the New Dawn demo and that Real Face demo from Nvidia I'm quite impressed.

I also played around with the DSR Settings. Not bad. New dawn struggled to run in 4K on my 1080p monitor. But she's a keeper!


----------



## Atomfix

Overclocked my GPU to 1100MHz stable with 50MHz offset to memory also. Using MSI Afterburner with custom fan profile to hit 100% when it hits 75C

At the moment it's been stressing out with Kombuster for 10mins @ 64C @ 72% Fan speed. Is this good or will this affect the fan life expectancy?


----------



## wanderjahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Overclocked my GPU to 1100MHz stable with 50MHz offset to memory also. Using MSI Afterburner with custom fan profile to hit 100% when it hits 75C
> 
> At the moment it's been stressing out with Kombuster for 10mins @ 64C @ 72% Fan speed. Is this good or will this affect the fan life expectancy?


That's a pretty mild overclock. I'd use Unigine Heaven to check your overclock stability rather than kombustor. Run a few rounds of benchmarks to check the stability. Can't speak to your fan, but they are generally built well enough to do their job. If you make your own custom fan profile, try to make it as smooth as possible. Constant speed up and speed downs will add wear and tear albeit not much.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanderjahr*
> 
> That's a pretty mild overclock. I'd use Unigine Heaven to check your overclock stability rather than kombustor. Run a few rounds of benchmarks to check the stability. Can't speak to your fan, but they are generally built well enough to do their job. If you make your own custom fan profile, try to make it as smooth as possible. Constant speed up and speed downs will add wear and tear albeit not much.


I've readjusted the fan profile to not ramp up so fast.

I'll run a few run ins with Heaven and see what results it gives. I haven't applied the 12mv adjustment yet. How high should I take it next?


----------



## Atomfix

As you said it was mild. I took a leap and went straight for 1161MHz Core - 1228MHz Boost (Taken from HWMonitor) and 3758MHz Memory which should be 7516MHz

Still had the same 65C with the new fan profile. Couple of rounds in Heaven and Valley on maximum settings without a glitch. I haven't adjusted the power limit slider yet and don't think I'll need to.

Any good? This is with a reference Nvidia card too. Revision A2 (Taken from GPU-Z) Elpida memory too.


----------



## wanderjahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> As you said it was mild. I took a leap and went straight for 1161MHz Core - 1228MHz Boost (Taken from HWMonitor) and 3758MHz Memory which should be 7516MHz
> 
> Still had the same 65C with the new fan profile. Couple of rounds in Heaven and Valley on maximum settings without a glitch. I haven't adjusted the power limit slider yet and don't think I'll need to.
> 
> Any good? This is with a reference Nvidia card too. Revision A2 (Taken from GPU-Z) Elpida memory too.


Here are some numbers to maybe use as reference. I guess before you go any further, I'd consider what you are oc'ing for. Not all games require it, and some are much more picky about overclocks. I generally only apply an oc when I'm playing the game I oc'd for.

Once you find something stable, take it out in the wild and see how it performs in-game. You'd be surprised by how often a "stable" clock crashes. Or maybe you wouldn't be surprised. Either way, context is pretty important when it comes to an overclock. Def do some poking around too. There are all sorts of good resources and conflicting opinion to sort through. It's good to come out of the other end of that with more knowledge than you had before.

Good luck!!

EDIT: There is nothing wrong with a mild oc by the way. There plenty of people with crisped gpu's who wish they had been more mild.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanderjahr*
> 
> Here are some numbers to maybe use as reference. I guess before you go any further, I'd consider what you are oc'ing for. Not all games require it, and some are much more picky about overclocks. I generally only apply an oc when I'm playing the game I oc'd for.
> 
> Once you find something stable, take it out in the wild and see how it performs in-game. You'd be surprised by how often a "stable" clock crashes. Or maybe you wouldn't be surprised. Either way, context is pretty important when it comes to an overclock. Def do some poking around too. There are all sorts of good resources and conflicting opinion to sort through. It's good to come out of the other end of that with more knowledge than you had before.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> EDIT: There is nothing wrong with a mild oc by the way. There plenty of people with crisped gpu's who wish they had been more mild.


Rightyo. I've backed it down to 1110MHz Core with a 80MHz+ Memory offset. As I said, I haven't adjusted the voltage or Power Limit slider. Does changing GPU clocks and Memory clocks affect life expectancy? from experience that only happens if the temperatures are high and if voltage is running out of spec.

Excuse myself if I sound a little noobish but I haven't owned a Nvidia GPU in a long time, so I'm playing catchup on how to overclock these beasts. I've always been with AMD in the past and know how to overclock them better.

What clocks are safe and what's not safe without adjusting the voltage?


----------



## feznz

I been hammering my cards had the Vcore spike to 1.6v also ran 6+ months with 1.35v @ 1400 Mhz so .... don't worry you not even close to the punishment I have dealt to my cards that I got June 2013


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I been hammering my cards had the Vcore spike to 1.6v also ran 6+ months with 1.35v @ 1400 Mhz so .... don't worry you not even close to the punishment I have dealt to my cards that I got June 2013


Not bad! Nice clocks.

As the partner is going out tonight, I'll have a little more playtime on tweaking some settings. I could hold 1180MHz Core pretty well last night without touching the voltage or power slider. Memory was overclocking a treat too. No matter how hard I pushed it no coloured blocks or anomalies was displaying.

Does pushing the memory and GPU clocks reduce the lifespan even though I haven't touched any of the voltages? Keeping the card below 68C seems simple.


----------



## gabriel101x

Hey. Wondering if anyone can help me I'm having a strange issue. I flashed my card with nvFlash, but upon restart I was greeted with a windows 7 running at around 600x600p with all this green static noise all over the screen; reflashing the gpu to the backup I had of the stock bios fixed it. I'm running a Gigabyte 770 4GB and I double checked I used the right rom.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Not bad! Nice clocks.
> 
> As the partner is going out tonight, I'll have a little more playtime on tweaking some settings. I could hold 1180MHz Core pretty well last night without touching the voltage or power slider. Memory was overclocking a treat too. No matter how hard I pushed it no coloured blocks or anomalies was displaying.
> 
> Does pushing the memory and GPU clocks reduce the lifespan even though I haven't touched any of the voltages? Keeping the card below 68C seems simple.


I can't comment on life span but I will be sure to tell you when/if I see smoke







trust me I have pushed them way beyond there limits so substantial amounts of time. but my load temps are 45°c to 50°c winter/summer loads

general rule in my experience anything over 1300mhz is not going to net too much scalable gain, Some benchmarks like ungine valley love memory OC but real world gaming or other benchmarks memory isn't that important unless you're running 4k monitor in that case you GPU will be underpowered.

to be honest I would be happy with what you have achieved in aspects of OCs if you run out of GPU power honestly best to upgrade as you are really only trying to squeeze another 2-3% out of them.
real world 25FPS unplayable with a 5% OC is going to get you 26.25 FPS another words still unplayable.

also warrantee chances are if you have a fault now you could possibly get GTX970 as a replacement


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabriel101x*
> 
> Hey. Wondering if anyone can help me I'm having a strange issue. I flashed my card with nvFlash, but upon restart I was greeted with a windows 7 running at around 600x600p with all this green static noise all over the screen; reflashing the gpu to the backup I had of the stock bios fixed it. I'm running a Gigabyte 770 4GB and I double checked I used the right rom.


Probably flashed a BIOS that's not compatible with your card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I can't comment on life span but I will be sure to tell you when/if I see smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me I have pushed them way beyond there limits so substantial amounts of time. but my load temps are 45°c to 50°c winter/summer loads
> 
> general rule in my experience anything over 1300mhz is not going to net too much scalable gain, Some benchmarks like ungine valley love memory OC but real world gaming or other benchmarks memory isn't that important unless you're running 4k monitor in that case you GPU will be underpowered.
> 
> to be honest I would be happy with what you have achieved in aspects of OCs if you run out of GPU power honestly best to upgrade as you are really only trying to squeeze another 2-3% out of them.
> real world 25FPS unplayable with a 5% OC is going to get you 26.25 FPS another words still unplayable.
> 
> also warrantee chances are if you have a fault now you could possibly get GTX970 as a replacement












Thanks for your help, and everyone else's. I'll take what you said and tweak it around 1150MHz or until I get 1200MHz Boost on the Core, and maybe get 7250-7300 on the memory. I'll leave it at that without running stability tests as I've already done that last night without a glitch. Just gotta work on that fan curve still. I'm using MSI Afterburner. I assume it's still the best OC Application to use?

And yes. 2 years warranty with the card which is good. When I've got a year left on the warranty, I'll push the card to it's limits and leave it as is.


----------



## Atomfix

Once again, I've been trying to push my Reference GTX 770. I'm trying to sustain a 1200MHz core clock. Right now 1180MHz is fine. But trying to reach 1200MHz and stressing the card out for stability. I get the TDR error. Something to do with workload limit to the graphics card?

I've tried maxing out the powerlimit without touching the core voltage, still the same TDR error. I'm keeping the card below 70C Any tips?


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I'm RMA'ing my card. Since I've had it (July 2014) none of the games I played pushed the card to a constant 99% GPU usage with my graphical settings of choice. Since playing TW3 I've noticed that the display driver would crash after 30-60 minutes of gaming. I originally thought it was just the game so I turned on everything on max in BF4 so I'd also get 99% usage and the same thing happened. I clean installed several drivers and nothing changed, so I downclocked my gpu by 50mhz and the crashes completely disappeared. So yeah...I'm rma'ing this little bugger.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Once again, I've been trying to push my Reference GTX 770. I'm trying to sustain a 1200MHz core clock. Right now 1180MHz is fine. But trying to reach 1200MHz and stressing the card out for stability. I get the TDR error. Something to do with workload limit to the graphics card?
> 
> I've tried maxing out the powerlimit without touching the core voltage, still the same TDR error. I'm keeping the card below 70C Any tips?


Up the voltage is about all you can do, it is when windows detects an issue with the frame rendering time, the frame is taking a lot longer to render than the estimated time.
You are having micro GPU crashing Windows just safe guards and recovers before you go into the unrecoverable solid blank hanging screen, you know you have gone way tooo far if you get one of those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> I'm RMA'ing my card. Since I've had it (July 2014) none of the games I played pushed the card to a constant 99% GPU usage with my graphical settings of choice. Since playing TW3 I've noticed that the display driver would crash after 30-60 minutes of gaming. I originally thought it was just the game so I turned on everything on max in BF4 so I'd also get 99% usage and the same thing happened. I clean installed several drivers and nothing changed, so I downclocked my gpu by 50mhz and the crashes completely disappeared. So yeah...I'm rma'ing this little bugger.


which drivers? 347.52 and 320.18 were my favourite drivers 320.18 AKA NVidia card killer for benching, 347.52 has been my favourite daily driver.
I can't recall which exact drivers but quite a few were buggy for me.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Up the voltage is about all you can do, it is when windows detects an issue with the frame rendering time, the frame is taking a lot longer to render than the estimated time.
> You are having micro GPU crashing Windows just safe guards and recovers before you go into the unrecoverable solid blank hanging screen, you know you have gone way tooo far if you get one of those.
> which drivers? 347.52 and 320.18 were my favourite drivers 320.18 AKA NVidia card killer for benching, 347.52 has been my favourite daily driver.
> I can't recall which exact drivers but quite a few were buggy for me.


I'll give that a shot now. Should I leave Power Limit at 100%? I've switched to EVGA Precision X which I got from Steam. I found it to be more accurate on the voltage reading. MSI Afterburner was still reading 0.962V when I was benching.

I'm sure 1.212V is safe to run everyday?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> I'll give that a shot now. Should I leave Power Limit at 100%? I've switched to EVGA Precision X which I got from Steam. I found it to be more accurate on the voltage reading. MSI Afterburner was still reading 0.962V when I was benching.
> 
> I'm sure 1.212V is safe to run everyday?


Honestly it comes down to what your are comfortable with but I will have to comment that NVidia left that door open for anyone to use but if you want more than that then there is a MSI AF Hack to unlock 1.3v+
http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Honestly it comes down to what your are comfortable with but I will have to comment that NVidia left that door open for anyone to use but if you want more than that then there is a MSI AF Hack to unlock 1.3v+
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20


I'll give the 1.212V a go and see what happens. Trying to get a stable 1200MHz core or more then I'll be happy.


----------



## Atomfix

1200MHz is more bench stable at 1.212V and powerlimit set to 104% and memory is set to 1900MHz = 7600MHz. I tried going higher but random blocks started flashing up on the screen.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9938160

Score is low due to the CPU being AMD. But graphics score is 11784 Any good?


----------



## shawlyx

Hi guys,

is there any way I can get my Palit Jetstream GTX 770 (2GB) to a fanspeed below 30%?
I already tried to edit the bios and set the minimum to 10% but Afterburner still runs the fans with 30% and 800rpm, but the fans can actually run at 400rpm.. (custom cooler with Noiseblocker NB-eLoops PWM fans).
I also tried to change the profile .cfg manually but Afterburner and other fan controllers based on this software won't allow me to go below 30%...









Hope someone knows a solution, besides manually controlling the fans (with a hardware controller) or using another GPU.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawlyx*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> is there any way I can get my Palit Jetstream GTX 770 (2GB) to a fanspeed below 30%?
> I already tried to edit the bios and set the minimum to 10% but Afterburner still runs the fans with 30% and 800rpm, but the fans can actually run at 400rpm.. (custom cooler with Noiseblocker NB-eLoops PWM fans).
> I also tried to change the profile .cfg manually but Afterburner and other fan controllers based on this software won't allow me to go below 30%...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope someone knows a solution, besides manually controlling the fans (with a hardware controller) or using another GPU.


Tried EVGA Precision X? I managed to get my fan speed lower on EVGA's software than Afterburner.


----------



## Atomfix

With a bit more tweaking. Core Voltage still at 1.212V and Power Limit now 106%.

Core: 1201MHz (GPU-Z Shows boost at 1240MHz and MSI Afterburner was showing 1280MHz when I was benching) Which one should I believe?? Memory also at 1900MHz.

I've used Kombuster for 10mins and running Heaven for 10mins also without a glitch. Good clocks?


----------



## Krisidious

So no one has any ideas for a bios for my 770's?


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisidious*
> 
> So no one has any ideas for a bios for my 770's?


I don't, but there are 849 pages of discussion of this topic, you can probably find one if you spend a few minutes looking.


----------



## shawlyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisidious*
> 
> So no one has any ideas for a bios for my 770's?


1. Extract the BIOS of both cards with GPU-Z, make a copy of the SC bios for safety reasons, if you ever want to flash it back or mess up.
2. Open two instances of Kepler Bios Tweaker, one for each BIOS.
3. Adjust the clockspeeds of the EVGA GTX 770 SC - 1085mhz to the clockspeeds of the EVGA GTX 770 - 1046mhz, which you can look up on the other instance.
4. You can close the instance of the 1046mhz one and save the modified SC bios and flash it to the SC one, keep

*ATTENTION:* Do not try to flash the bios of the other card, it might work, but I wouldn't risk it if you don't know how to flash the original bios back.
_INFO_ You can also try to raise the clockspeeds of the 1046mhz one to 1085mhz, but IMO this could affect stability. It's safer to underclock the higher one.

You could have come up with that by yourself TBH and you wouldn't have had to wait a whole week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> I don't, but there are 849 pages of discussion of this topic, you can probably find one if you spend a few minutes looking.


This^


----------



## Krisidious

Quote:


> I don't, but there are 849 pages of discussion of this topic, you can probably find one if you spend a few minutes looking.


Yeah... Because I didn't try looking there or using the search... noooo. not at all.


----------



## Krisidious

Thanks... I tried this earlier... Got nothing. I'll give it another go. But I didn't find my card listed anywhere in this entire thread. Of course I may of glazed over the mountain of whining that is in between here and page 1. I did read quite a bit of it and did use the thread search function. it seems my slow card is not owned or known to anyone.

And I agree the 1046 route is the way to go... But have not got the reclock to stick for some reason.


----------



## Krisidious

Worked that time... I think I was missing a step... . Wasn't disabling video driver before flashing. Followed this tut this time for flashing. http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980

Though it still isn't clocking the way I had expected. I had expected mirrored clocks.

What I did.

EVGA GTX 770 SC w/ EVGA Cooler = 02G-P4-2771-KR
Flashed : to slower card's base clock of 1046mhz
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2037/evga-gtx-770-sc-w-evga-cooler.html

After not getting the connection between the two I had hoped for I went at them again and matched them parameter for parameter.

EVGA GTX 770 w/ ACX Cooler = 02G-P4-2773-KR
Flashed : to faster card's boost clock of 1137mhz and memory clock of 3505. also set boost states to match the faster card 1241 and 1304.0.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2038/evga-gtx-770-w-acx-cooler.html





Results... Meh.

Still not the connected clocks I had expected.
No increase in 3Dmark score standing at 10900
No passmark increase. standing at 4500
Increase in stability on overclock or boost. no crashing overclocks and resetting to base settings. when I overclock too far now I get actual driver display crash.




Using the tut I found and following most of shawlyx's advice I feel I have a better handle on flashing and will see what I can tune.

Find attached my two custom bios'... *FOR REVIEW ONLY... DON'T USE MY BIOS'... NO ONE SHOULD USE THESE ROMs UNTIL SOMEONE THAT KNOWS WHAT THEY"RE DOING HAS REVIEWED THEM AND APPROVED THEM.*

Bios-02G-P4-2771-KR_02G-P4-2773-KR.zip 246k .zip file


----------



## shawlyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisidious*
> 
> Using the tut I found and following most of shawlyx's advice I feel I have a better handle on flashing and will see what I can tune.


Glad I could help somehow.


----------



## Krisidious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawlyx*
> 
> Glad I could help somehow.


Appreciated...


----------



## xguntherc

I just got a GTX 770. Can anyone recommend an awesome waterblock for this thing? I realize it's old, but surely a few good options are around that people are still running.

It is the stock NVIDIA Reference design. Looking at some EK Nickel blocks, maybe a HeatKiller


----------



## Makki

What do you think, should i get another GTX770 and go with SLI. But only thing that worries me is that i heard some rumours about driver issues etc.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> What do you think, should i get another GTX770 and go with SLI. But only thing that worries me is that i heard some rumours about driver issues etc.


I had SLI 770's loved them but had some issue with my cards giving me scan lines on my monitors when ever dark area's were in games.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I had SLI 770's loved them but had some issue with my cards giving me scan lines on my monitors when ever dark area's were in games.


Thanks. Hopefully others can tell their experiences with sli builds. Its going to be tough, its either sli770 or newer 3xx AMD or 9xx GTX. If going with sli, then i have to change atleast mobo


----------



## Aleckazee

What's the "best" driver currently? I'm on 353.30 at the moment and I haven't had any problems but I've heard some of the newer drivers aren't as good. I wonder if I'd be able to clock higher than 1228Mhz without crashing in GTA.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Thanks. Hopefully others can tell their experiences with sli builds. Its going to be tough, its either sli770 or newer 3xx AMD or 9xx GTX. If going with sli, then i have to change atleast mobo


I would recommend the single card I currently have 770 SLI never had an issue apart from drivers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> What's the "best" driver currently? I'm on 353.30 at the moment and I haven't had any problems but I've heard some of the newer drivers aren't as good. I wonder if I'd be able to clock higher than 1228Mhz without crashing in GTA.


I am using 347.52 even at 1.35v I can only pull 1293Mhz in GTAV and 1400Mhz in any other game so.. I would be happy at that


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I would recommend the single card I currently have 770 SLI never had an issue apart from drivers
> I am using 347.52 even at 1.35v I can only pull 1293Mhz in GTAV and 1400Mhz in any other game so.. I would be happy at that


Ah ok, I'll give 347.52 a try then. I too would be happy with 1293MHz but I'm also limited to 1.212v.


----------



## BWG

This seems promising:



Just bought this GPU off the Marketplace. It has an EK Full Block w/ Backplate.



Temporary loop for now. Had to order some new watercooling parts.

Edit:

What is a high OC on these?


----------



## Krisidious

1330 sounds pretty high to me for this card.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisidious*
> 
> 1330 sounds pretty high to me for this card.


not with that ASIC score I have seen 1380Mhz on 1.212v pretty rare and considered a golden card in fact it was benching 1500Mhz on water @ 1.4v+


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> not with that ASIC score I have seen 1380Mhz on 1.212v pretty rare and considered a golden card in fact it was benching 1500Mhz on water @ 1.4v+


Do you have a link to where you saw this at?


----------



## Krisidious

1500mhz? Whoooo that is fast.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

All this talk reminds me I ~really~ should RMA that second 770 of mine... Or figure out what was causing issues for it.


----------



## BWG

And fold it?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> And fold it?


Hard to say. The answer of "maybe" comes to mind, although I'd have to have something to put it in first to be able to fold with it. my 780 Classified would handle my current drivers (347.88) a lot better than a 770 would for folding.

I was thinking more along the lines of Tek9 Fats (or I suppose the significantly sexier Raptor 4's) strapped to them with the usual LET/nail polish treatment + kneadable eraser.... And said pots being full of dry ice with acetone in a writhing boil in there as well. Would make for a rather fun evening, I'd suspect.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Do you have a link to where you saw this at?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/8600_20#post_21019479


----------



## Jordamo

Hello. Does anybody know where the bios chip located is?? I have a gigabyte gtx 770 windforce 3 as a paperweigh because a bad bios flashing. So i need to bridge the 1 and 8 pin for nvlfash recognizes the card and reflash again the correct bios.
Here is a picture of my card's pcb.


I want to revive my card by following the iinstructions in this video





I hope you can help me.


----------



## Drifbau5

So I cleaned thermal paste off my 770 with q tip and isopropyl alcohol and some cotton got snagged by the small metal things around the die. Is it important that I clean those off completely?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drifbau5*
> 
> So I cleaned thermal paste off my 770 with q tip and isopropyl alcohol and some cotton got snagged by the small metal things around the die. Is it important that I clean those off completely?


not really sometimes I do clean it spotlessly if I can be bothered
More important is after cleaning take a clean dry towel I use paper and clean any residue film left over on the heat spreader surfaces


----------



## Drifbau5

Thank you for replying


----------



## Konsorite

Hey guys, I just started with the overclocking and all my CPU is already at 4.5 ghz but my GPU almost instantly crashes at GTA V even with a little overclock. I checked my ASIC Quality score and it is 92.8 % so I should be able to overclock good with it (I guess). I`m going to try and flash another BIOS so I can screw with the voltages a bit but if anyone could help me through this with skype or some other chat progam, it would be very much appreciated. So far I have gotten +78 core clock and +156 memory clock stable in Heaven Benchmark 1080p 8xAA. Please help me  I think I`m going to use ezflash tonight. I have the MSI GTX 770 2 GB OC`d version.


----------



## agsz

Is there any guides for OCing the GTX 770 2GB (Reference Card)? Could only find some reviews/benchmarks, never any guides on how to do so. Thanks


----------



## HowYesNo

Hello guys.
I am new to this BIOS tweaking, and warranty for my MSI 770 gaming i about due, so wanted to tweak my bios just go get OC clocks in Bios.
Official MSI site states:
1137MHz Core (Boost Clock:1189MHz) (OC mode)
1085MHz Core (Boost Clock:1137MHz) (Gaming mode)
1046MHz Core (Boost Clock:1085MHz) (Silent mode)

I tried this with gaming app and it is correct. I can get +96 on core in afterburner and pass 3Dmark, but witcher 3 freezes if above +74. i dont change voltage.
GPU-Z reads my ASIC at 80.8%, i have monitored voltage in wither 3 i gets to 1.175, and in gpuz render test in full screen it gets to 1.188.
i don't get much off the stuff in kepler BIOS tweaker so i there's any good soul to tweak my bios to 1153 stock and 1205 boost, and add some voltage if necessary.
memory goes to +196, thats 3702, no problem in witcher 3.
also any help on using Skyn3t BIOS flash is welcome.
thanks guys. here is my BIOS. let me know if u need anything else, goint to read through this forum now.

GK104.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I am new to this BIOS tweaking, and warranty for my MSI 770 gaming i about due, so wanted to tweak my bios just go get OC clocks in Bios.
> Official MSI site states:
> 1137MHz Core (Boost Clock:1189MHz) (OC mode)
> 1085MHz Core (Boost Clock:1137MHz) (Gaming mode)
> 1046MHz Core (Boost Clock:1085MHz) (Silent mode)
> 
> I tried this with gaming app and it is correct. I can get +96 on core in afterburner and pass 3Dmark, but witcher 3 freezes if above +74. i dont change voltage.
> GPU-Z reads my ASIC at 80.8%, i have monitored voltage in wither 3 i gets to 1.175, and in gpuz render test in full screen it gets to 1.188.
> i don't get much off the stuff in kepler BIOS tweaker so i there's any good soul to tweak my bios to 1153 stock and 1205 boost, and add some voltage if necessary.
> memory goes to +196, thats 3702, no problem in witcher 3.
> also any help on using Skyn3t BIOS flash is welcome.
> thanks guys. here is my BIOS. let me know if u need anything else, goint to read through this forum now.
> 
> GK104.zip 58k .zip file


Those are the same clocks as my EVGA Superclocked, I'd be willing to bet MSI and EVGA both used the same bios settings. If so, tweaking them proved tricky for me. I ended up having to re-modify the clock states table so it didn't conflict with boost. Explaining would take too long, and I'm definitely not an expert.... but if you want I can upload my modified bios for you later tonight so you can take a look at it yourself (it may or may not work for you as-is, but even if it doesn't it may help as a guide to work from to modify your own bios). Fwiw, I got mine to boost to 1341mhz and my asic was nowhere near 80%.

Also, fyi, you don't add voltage in the bios, you add POWER capacity (different concept). To add voltage, you use a tool to unlock the voltage limit and then use Afterburner to set the voltage.


----------



## wanderjahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> witcher 3 freezes if above +74


Yeah, TW3 is notoriously bad with overclocks. I can run 1280 MHz stable and anything over that will inevitable cause a crash even though I can OC much more in synthetic tests.


----------



## kithylin

I own a GTX-770 EVGA SuperClocked Edition 4GB card and I did get a custom bios thanks to Cyclops in the other thread for it, which let me disable boost and brought the card's overclock up from EVGA's default 1182 mhz up to 1202 mhz stable, which is all nice and dandy.

But my one issue is I can not for the life of me get the voltage changed what so ever, not with bios and not with software and Cyclops is telling me none of the 700 series cards will let us change voltage on the core, and someone else is telling me 700 series can't change voltage either without a hard mod, so I've assumed this is "the case" with all 700 series cards.

Can someone in here please confirm once and for all: Are the 700 series volt-locked, or is there some kind of way to change the voltage on these cards without hard mods?


----------



## agsz

I don't see any BIOS listed in the Original Post for an NVIDIA GTX 770 2GB Reference Card, unless I can use a different one?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I own a GTX-770 EVGA SuperClocked Edition 4GB card and I did get a custom bios thanks to Cyclops in the other thread for it, which let me disable boost and brought the card's overclock up from EVGA's default 1182 mhz up to 1202 mhz stable, which is all nice and dandy.
> 
> But my one issue is I can not for the life of me get the voltage changed what so ever, not with bios and not with software and Cyclops is telling me none of the 700 series cards will let us change voltage on the core, and someone else is telling me 700 series can't change voltage either without a hard mod, so I've assumed this is "the case" with all 700 series cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone in here please confirm once and for all: Are the 700 series volt-locked, or is there some kind of way to change the voltage on these cards without hard mods?


there are software base mods JUST the later drivers are not compatible and it only works with the AB beta 18
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I don't see any BIOS listed in the Original Post for an NVIDIA GTX 770 2GB Reference Card, unless I can use a different one?


best to extract and mod your own Bios to prevent any in-compatibilities issues.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> there are software base mods JUST the later drivers are not compatible and it only works with the AB beta 18
> best to extract and mod your own Bios to prevent any in-compatibilities issues.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20


Kinda sorta. I had to use AB beta 18 for the initial unlock, but since unlocking I've been able to upgrade a few times, including the latest AB 4.1 (or whatever it is) and it works fine. It's finnicky, though - ymmv.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> there are software base mods JUST the later drivers are not compatible and it only works with the AB beta 18
> best to extract and mod your own Bios to prevent any in-compatibilities issues.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20


Could you tell me exactly which versions of msi AB and driver versions that work good with the 700 series for volt mods then? Are you referring to AfterBurner 3.0.0 Beta 18? Because I've tried a couple versions of afterburner and none of them will even unlock the voltage slider for my EVGA SuperClocked 4GB card.

EDIT: I got a newer version of msi afterburner, the latest one 4.1.1, and the voltage slider is there after I check it on, and it seems to change the "at idle" voltage up as per my settings. But as usual, the "under load" gaming voltage never changes and is still stuck at 1.212v.

So it seems that yes, the voltage is still locked on the 770 cards... I'm still thinking there's no possible way to raise or change this without doing "hard mods" sadly. Unless someone knows something different? Also I'm back on older drivers version 340.44, which seem to do better with the 770 cards.

I have a bios mod loaded from Cyclops, boost disabled, TDP raised to 90c, wattage increased, supposedly to let it pull as much power as it will, but despite all of this the voltage remains set at the default 1.212v under load, and it barely goes above EVGA's default overclock of 1182 mhz. I can get it to 1202 Mhz stable with this custom bios on it, but so far that's the limit unless I can figure out how to get voltage higher. I'm not sure what else I can try to do with this thing.

I'm looking for any input from others that own 770's for suggestions how to get this thing pushed any further.


----------



## ATXJayhawk

Anyone successfully running W10 with modded bios?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATXJayhawk*
> 
> Anyone successfully running W10 with modded bios?


On a 770 no as I don't own one anymore, But I have it running with a modded BIOS on a 780 Classy, 290x Lighting, R9 280, GTX 580 and a HD 6950


----------



## ATXJayhawk

Are you running latest drivers of both? I assume older versions wont work in w10?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Kinda sorta. I had to use AB beta 18 for the initial unlock, but since unlocking I've been able to upgrade a few times, including the latest AB 4.1 (or whatever it is) and it works fine. It's finnicky, though - ymmv.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Could you tell me exactly which versions of msi AB and driver versions that work good with the 700 series for volt mods then? Are you referring to AfterBurner 3.0.0 Beta 18? Because I've tried a couple versions of afterburner and none of them will even unlock the voltage slider for my EVGA SuperClocked 4GB card.
> 
> EDIT: I got a newer version of msi afterburner, the latest one 4.1.1, and the voltage slider is there after I check it on, and it seems to change the "at idle" voltage up as per my settings. But as usual, the "under load" gaming voltage never changes and is still stuck at 1.212v.
> 
> So it seems that yes, the voltage is still locked on the 770 cards... I'm still thinking there's no possible way to raise or change this without doing "hard mods" sadly. Unless someone knows something different? Also I'm back on older drivers version 340.44, which seem to do better with the 770 cards.
> 
> I have a bios mod loaded from Cyclops, boost disabled, TDP raised to 90c, wattage increased, supposedly to let it pull as much power as it will, but despite all of this the voltage remains set at the default 1.212v under load, and it barely goes above EVGA's default overclock of 1182 mhz. I can get it to 1202 Mhz stable with this custom bios on it, but so far that's the limit unless I can figure out how to get voltage higher. I'm not sure what else I can try to do with this thing.
> 
> I'm looking for any input from others that own 770's for suggestions how to get this thing pushed any further.


If you are happy with 1.212v then all good just with the skynet AB mod you can get 1.35v+
BTW no software based program will recognise any voltage over 1.212v you need a voltmeter to check the true voltage.
As I said it very temperamental on drivers and version of MSI AB

I been running 1.3v 24/7 hardwire mod for over 2 years now


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> If you are happy with 1.212v then all good just with the skynet AB mod you can get 1.35v+
> BTW no software based program will recognise any voltage over 1.212v you need a voltmeter to check the true voltage.
> As I said it very temperamental on drivers and version of MSI AB
> 
> I been running 1.3v 24/7 hardwire mod for over 2 years now


Could you give me a link or further information for this "Skynet AB Mod" ? I'm not finding it anywhere in google searching.

And 1.212v is okay, but of course I would like to go higher, and go as far as possible with the hardware. So yes, I do want higher voltage if it means higher clocks. If I can achieve this with software / without hard-mods then I'll try anything and everything.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATXJayhawk*
> 
> Are you running latest drivers of both? I assume older versions wont work in w10?


I haven't tested older drivers yet but I need to for sure. All my cards are tested and benched with latest drivers then I rule out older drivers.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATXJayhawk*
> 
> Anyone successfully running W10 with modded bios?


I've used my GTX 770 with a custom bios in it in windows 10. When a custom bios is done correctly, it has -zero- impact on what OS you are using, generally it just runs normally (when it works right) and you just load drivers and play games and it works.

And yes My 770 with custom bios works great in windows 10, just runs and plays everything normally. Sadly it's only a DrectX-11.2 card (I now know) and is -NOT- DirectX-12 compatible, so if I ever want to play DX-12 games I'll have to upgrade again.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Could you give me a link or further information for this "Skynet AB Mod" ? I'm not finding it anywhere in google searching.
> 
> And 1.212v is okay, but of course I would like to go higher, and go as far as possible with the hardware. So yes, I do want higher voltage if it means higher clocks. If I can achieve this with software / without hard-mods then I'll try anything and everything.


OOPs I forgot the link heres the 2 I know of

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions/0_20

BTW use OCN search tool


----------



## agsz

Is it necessary to use a custom BIOS to OC my GTX 770 Reference Card, very slightly? Looking at some articles regarding it, they never mention a custom BIOS. Example: http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/5535/nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-2gb-video-card-overclocked/index2.html


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Is it necessary to use a custom BIOS to OC my GTX 770 Reference Card, very slightly? Looking at some articles regarding it, they never mention a custom BIOS. Example: http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/5535/nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-2gb-video-card-overclocked/index2.html


You can overclock your card with any of several software tools (i.e. Afterburner, Precision, etc), but most graphics cards have limited power capability (not to mention locked voltage) and are already clocked very near their limit. You might get a few more mhz without boosting the power or volts, but to see any real gain you have to boost the power limits and adjust the clock/power table, which can only be done in the bios.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> If you are happy with 1.212v then all good just with the skynet AB mod you can get 1.35v+
> BTW no software based program will recognise any voltage over 1.212v you need a voltmeter to check the true voltage.


I don't understand what you mean by this... and of the several hardware monitoring programs I use (hwmonitor, AIDA, etc) are able to read the voltage on my cards just fine @ 1.31v


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> I don't understand what you mean by this... and of the several hardware monitoring programs I use (hwmonitor, AIDA, etc) are able to read the voltage on my cards just fine @ 1.31v


Not every card would be able to do the softwear side 1.3v though precision X I know the Nvidia Refrence 770's are able to do that as thats what I owned and was able to do 1400 MHz on air for both of them 24/7


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I've used my GTX 770 with a custom bios in it in windows 10. When a custom bios is done correctly, it has -zero- impact on what OS you are using, generally it just runs normally (when it works right) and you just load drivers and play games and it works.
> 
> And yes My 770 with custom bios works great in windows 10, just runs and plays everything normally. Sadly it's only a DrectX-11.2 card (I now know) and is -NOT- DirectX-12 compatible, so if I ever want to play DX-12 games I'll have to upgrade again.


Related:

Quote:


> One common concern from gamers is that if their cards only support DirectX 12 11_1 or 12_0, they'll miss out on what DirectX 12 has to offer. It's important to remember that the multi-threading and multi-GPU capabilities of DirectX 12 that we've seen previewed to-date (and demonstrated via Mantle) are still completely available to every feature level. Kepler and older GCN GPUs will absolutely benefit from the new capabilities DirectX 12 delivers. With that said, there are some specific capabilities baked into DirectX 12_0 and 12_1 that gamers with older cards won't have access to - but as the charts above show, this isn't a problem unique to AMD, Nvidia, or Intel. No current Intel IGP supports DirectX 12_0, while only Nvidia's Maxwell hardware supports 12_0 or 12_1."
> 
> "I'm not saying such games will never happen, but that's going to be years from now, long after current GPUs have been replaced by modern hardware.
> 
> source: http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/207598-demystifying-directx-12-support-what-amd-intel-and-nvidia-do-and-dont-deliver


----------



## kithylin

Uhm.. yeah.. that's kind of what I said and have already known. My card's not DirectX-12, so, there's no reason to -ever- use windows 10 with it until I get a newer card. Because that's the only thing Win10 offers that Windows 7 (And windows 8) do not: DirectX-12.

But I had no way of knowing if my card was DX-12 or not, so I installed Win10 just to see. Turned out it's not, so no more Win10 unless I upgrade.

Simple, easy to figure out.

Also with the data-gathering and security nightmare that Win10 is, and what's come out about it, I will never in my life use it for a second, DX-12 or not. So I'm never playing a DX-12 game in my life then.


----------



## ultimatejim

Hello everyone. I submitted my card info using techpowerup and I created my account here because I haven't been able to find a solution to my issue of PC freezes while gaming. My pc stays relatively cool, as I have fans all throughout and I clean it thoroughly once a month and clear the mesh of all debris several times a month. However, despite this, I have become the victim of an ever-increasing rate of whole system freezes which require a forced reset. These freezes occur when playing video games. Most notably civs 5 using DirectX10/11 or playing Ark: Survival. Borderlands 2 seems to run fine. More game testing to come.
I've checked my ram and harddrive, but they checked out. My only guess is my power supply or my video card, where my search has led me to here. I am not overclocking and my benchmarks have not caused a crash so far, but I cannot play most of my games anymore.
The crashes have been a problem for about a year now, but they were dormant for months until about 2 weeks ago. I wiped my HDD and upgraded to win10 in the hopes I would leave the problem behind.
It got worse. Far worse. I can no longer play any games without it freezing within a few minutes. I was granted an hour's worth of game time last night before a crash and that was the highlight of my week, so I clearly have low expectations at this point. Any help anyone can provide would be very much appreciated.
A bit more information and a summation of my attempted fixes:
Cleaned out, tested RAM and HDD with memtest and Chkdsk, attempted a few odd remedies, the strangest being disabling nvidia HD audio in devices.
Drivers are up-to-date and I do not overclock.
Heat management is not the issue.
Considered flashing BIOS, though not entirely sure it is necessary (never done it and wouldn't know how, hence why I'm here).
Considered possibility of inefficient powersupply.
Here are my stats based on Techpowerup: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=77e7d

My system specs:
OS: Windows 10 (previously 7, though the freezing was still occurring in 7, it is worse in 10)
Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514
Processor: AMD FX-9590 Vishera 8-Core 4.7 Ghz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113347
GPU: EVGA - Nvidia Geforce GTX 770 2GB Superclocked w/ ACX cooling.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921
RAM: 24GB (8x2+8)
Both included from: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615
Only one included from: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231486
All of the RAM is seated appropriately and properly.
Power supply: Apevia 700Watt
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817148040
Harddrive: SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185
Wireless card: ASUS PCE-N15 Wireless Adapter
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320074


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimatejim*
> 
> Hello everyone. I submitted my card info using techpowerup and I created my account here because I haven't been able to find a solution to my issue of PC freezes while gaming. My pc stays relatively cool, as I have fans all throughout and I clean it thoroughly once a month and clear the mesh of all debris several times a month. However, despite this, I have become the victim of an ever-increasing rate of whole system freezes which require a forced reset. These freezes occur when playing video games. Most notably civs 5 using DirectX10/11 or playing Ark: Survival. Borderlands 2 seems to run fine. More game testing to come.
> I've checked my ram and harddrive, but they checked out. My only guess is my power supply or my video card, where my search has led me to here. I am not overclocking and my benchmarks have not caused a crash so far, but I cannot play most of my games anymore.
> The crashes have been a problem for about a year now, but they were dormant for months until about 2 weeks ago. I wiped my HDD and upgraded to win10 in the hopes I would leave the problem behind.
> It got worse. Far worse. I can no longer play any games without it freezing within a few minutes. I was granted an hour's worth of game time last night before a crash and that was the highlight of my week, so I clearly have low expectations at this point. Any help anyone can provide would be very much appreciated.
> A bit more information and a summation of my attempted fixes:
> Cleaned out, tested RAM and HDD with memtest and Chkdsk, attempted a few odd remedies, the strangest being disabling nvidia HD audio in devices.
> Drivers are up-to-date and I do not overclock.
> Heat management is not the issue.
> Considered flashing BIOS, though not entirely sure it is necessary (never done it and wouldn't know how, hence why I'm here).
> Considered possibility of inefficient powersupply.
> Here are my stats based on Techpowerup: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=77e7d
> 
> My system specs:
> OS: Windows 10 (previously 7, though the freezing was still occurring in 7, it is worse in 10)
> Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514
> Processor: AMD FX-9590 Vishera 8-Core 4.7 Ghz
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113347
> GPU: EVGA - Nvidia Geforce GTX 770 2GB Superclocked w/ ACX cooling.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921
> RAM: 24GB (8x2+8)
> Both included from: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615
> Only one included from: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231486
> All of the RAM is seated appropriately and properly.
> Power supply: Apevia 700Watt
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817148040
> Harddrive: SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185
> Wireless card: ASUS PCE-N15 Wireless Adapter
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320074


I would start out by chiming in that yes more than likely your power supply is probably the issue, and that power supply is woefully inadequate for such a computer configuration. APEVIA is a low-tier power supply company that, despite your unit claiming to handle 700 watts, more than likely they only handle half that or less at best. It doesn't even certify for any of the 80+ power profiles, not even a basic bronze one. I would guess it's most likely only able to handle about 400 watts with that unit, and you're running over that with just the video card alone.

That and AMD CPU's tend to be big power hogs when you get in to the 8-core 4.5+ ghz range, I've built a few of them. I would suggest you look towards a 800-watt one from one of the top-tier brands (Corsair, Thermaltake, EVGA, Cooler Master, Seasonic) and specifically look in to their gold models for your system.

It is terribly difficult to diagnose your issues over the internet without being able to touch your machine directly, so I can not be 100% for sure that is entirely the problem, but it is at least part of it.

EDIT: Here, I've set up a link for you to get started hunting for one, any of these in here should handle your system easily.

Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Property&Subcategory=58&N=100007657%2050001550%2050001697%2050109517%2050002031%2050001919%2050001333%2050001459%2050001379%20600037998%20600014099%20600014100%204814&IsNodeId=1&IsPowerSearch=1


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimatejim*
> 
> Hello everyone. I submitted my card info using techpowerup and I created my account here because I haven't been able to find a solution to my issue of PC freezes while gaming. My pc stays relatively cool, as I have fans all throughout and I clean it thoroughly once a month and clear the mesh of all debris several times a month. However, despite this, I have become the victim of an ever-increasing rate of whole system freezes which require a forced reset. These freezes occur when playing video games. Most notably civs 5 using DirectX10/11 or playing Ark: Survival. Borderlands 2 seems to run fine. More game testing to come.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked my ram and harddrive, but they checked out. My only guess is my power supply or my video card, where my search has led me to here. I am not overclocking and my benchmarks have not caused a crash so far, but I cannot play most of my games anymore.
> The crashes have been a problem for about a year now, but they were dormant for months until about 2 weeks ago. I wiped my HDD and upgraded to win10 in the hopes I would leave the problem behind.
> It got worse. Far worse. I can no longer play any games without it freezing within a few minutes. I was granted an hour's worth of game time last night before a crash and that was the highlight of my week, so I clearly have low expectations at this point. Any help anyone can provide would be very much appreciated.
> A bit more information and a summation of my attempted fixes:
> Cleaned out, tested RAM and HDD with memtest and Chkdsk, attempted a few odd remedies, the strangest being disabling nvidia HD audio in devices.
> Drivers are up-to-date and I do not overclock.
> Heat management is not the issue.
> Considered flashing BIOS, though not entirely sure it is necessary (never done it and wouldn't know how, hence why I'm here).
> Considered possibility of inefficient powersupply.
> Here are my stats based on Techpowerup: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=77e7d
> 
> My system specs:
> OS: Windows 10 (previously 7, though the freezing was still occurring in 7, it is worse in 10)
> Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514
> Processor: AMD FX-9590 Vishera 8-Core 4.7 Ghz
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113347
> GPU: EVGA - Nvidia Geforce GTX 770 2GB Superclocked w/ ACX cooling.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130921
> RAM: 24GB (8x2+8)
> Both included from: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615
> Only one included from: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231486
> All of the RAM is seated appropriately and properly.
> Power supply: Apevia 700Watt
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817148040
> Harddrive: SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185
> Wireless card: ASUS PCE-N15 Wireless Adapter
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320074


believe NVidia recommend 42A available for 1 GPU looking this has 4 rails of 14A so you could only have 28A available for your card surprisingly it ever ran.


----------



## Afeef

Really sorry if its already mentioned in the thread or not, but it is too much to go through, can any one tell me the safe temperatures for GTX 770 while gaming or under load ? I checked the nivdia site and it said 98c but the guys i talked to says not more than 80c


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Afeef*
> 
> Really sorry if its already mentioned in the thread or not, but it is too much to go through, can any one tell me the safe temperatures for GTX 770 while gaming or under load ? I checked the nivdia site and it said 98c but the guys i talked to says not more than 80c


The cards can handle up to 98c before sustaining physical damage, and will not actually be damaged at anything below that.

HOWEVER, that said.. if you want your card to last more than 1 year, yes, do try to keep it below 80c if at all possible.


----------



## Afeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> The cards can handle up to 98c before sustaining physical damage, and will not actually be damaged at anything below that.
> 
> HOWEVER, that said.. if you want your card to last more than 1 year, yes, do try to keep it below 80c if at all possible.


Thanks, here it's summer and the ROOM temperature is around 35c, while playing battlefield my card almost reaches at 80c under 100% fan. the air flow in the case is not the problem, is this perfectly ok or it's just with time, the card starts to lose it's rigidity on cooling ?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Afeef*
> 
> Thanks, here it's summer and the ROOM temperature is around 35c, while playing battlefield my card almost reaches at 80c under 100% fan. the air flow in the case is not the problem, is this perfectly ok or it's just with time, the card starts to lose it's rigidity on cooling ?


It should be okay, and most likely probably won't kill it or anything. But I'm just.. in general I don't like any of my components in my computers to get hot enough to be in the 90-c range if at all possible.

A few years ago I had a HD4890 card that ran in a pair of two and I ran the top one at 95c-105c regularly daily. And after about a year of that, the PCB had physically warped, and was sagging nearly half an inch on the far side and I ended up having to support it with some zip ties bound to the top of the chassis internally, or it's heatsink would contact the card below. It still worked (And still does work.. I still have it) But the PCB is permanently curved now just slightly and I don't think I could ever get it straight again.

So.. just in general, it's not such a good thing to run the video cards so hot, even if they can handle it. The newer cards may be built with thicker PCB's today though and this may not be such an issue anymore. I still would not recommend running a card in the 95c-100c range on a regular basis though to anyone.

So if it's only doing 80c - 85c, probably okay.. but much hotter than that and I would worry.

Also, 35c? Inside a house? Do you not have air conditioners? Over here one could buy a used window air conditioner for half the price of the gtx-770. I would think that would be more important than video cards.

We generally keep our inside-house temperatures at 25c - 26.11c here, even when it's 42c outside. My bedroom usually stays about 20c - 21c all day.


----------



## ultimatejim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> believe NVidia recommend 42A available for 1 GPU looking this has 4 rails of 14A so you could only have 28A available for your card surprisingly it ever ran.


I'm not entirely sure what you mean by all of that. I guess I still have much to learn about building my own system.








A bit of clarification would be appreciated.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimatejim*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what you mean by all of that. I guess I still have much to learn about building my own system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of clarification would be appreciated.


Note how your power supply's specs say "+12v1, +12v2, +12v3" etc, those are "Rails" in that, it splits up the powder that any one device can pull at one time. The problem with this is that most power supplies do not define which connection gets which rail. So in all reality, you may only be getting at most 16 amps to your GPU, if it splits rails across different video card connections. Or it may give two rails to GPU, 14a and 14a, there's no way to be sure exactly how they work.

Also, just because a power supply says "700 watts" does not mean that it actually can handle 700 watts. A lot of cheap companies take like for example a 400-watt power supply, and just slap a 700 watt label on it and sell it. And then you get "700 watt power supplies" that actually use inferior components inside and can't handle what they're rated for.

This is generally what you get when you look at power supplies that do not conform to the "80+ system", and this is why we have 80+ tiers. Some power supplies are just "80+" with no color designation, they're just barely a step above the crappy inferior units like your Apevia is. Then there's 80+ Bronze, which are pretty good for "Basic" systems, like say, a quad core @ 3.5 ghz and a GTX-750.

But then when you start stepping up in to systems like, a GTX-700, and 8-core cpu's past the 4ghz mark, you start getting in to requiring power supplies in the 80+ gold range.

Almost all power supplies in 80+ gold category can actually handle running their rated load at 100% 24-7 without a problem. I say Almost, because sometimes there's some companies that still sell units in this category that aren't quite "up to snuff".

Generally sticking to the big-name Tier-1 brands, you can't go wrong though. Seasonic, Corsair, Thermaltake, Cooler Master, EVGA, ETC.

And it's not that your system will be using 800-watts, that's not entirely the reason for a higher wattage power supply. In truth due to the high efficiency of modern power supplies (usually in the 90%+ range for 80+ gold) it will end up using something like 200 watts @ outlet for some system like yours, at least on the input side.

The higher wattage units are to provide higher amperage for your components on the output side.

Like one example. I have a file server computer in the closet with two processors and 8 hard drives. It requires a 750 watt power supply just to handle the amperage inside of it, but because I have a platinum (above gold) power supply in it, it only pulls 90-100 watts on the input side.

I hope this has given you some more insight in to power supplies.

Here's some more information for you regarding Power Supply Tiers: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/183351-please-read-power-supply-tiers-quoted-from-eggxpert/

And if you really want in-depth info, you can try to take a model of power supply and search for it on http://www.jonnyguru.com/ With a custom google search, something like: Corsair RM750 Gold site:http://www.jonnyguru.com/ <=- something like that.

Johnnyguru is a guy that does some extremely in-depth torture testing of power supplies. He loads them to 100% to see if they can actually handle it, and even runs them in a "hot box" scenario to see how they handle 100% load at 50c - 60c ambient temps. And if something's going to fail, he'll report it.

Generally if you're building a computer, I can't stress this enough: The power supply is the one single component that you really do need to spend more money on to get a good high quality version, and you can not "cheap out" on.


----------



## ultimatejim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I would start out by chiming in that yes more than likely your power supply is probably the issue, and that power supply is woefully inadequate for such a computer configuration. APEVIA is a low-tier power supply company that, despite your unit claiming to handle 700 watts, more than likely they only handle half that or less at best. It doesn't even certify for any of the 80+ power profiles, not even a basic bronze one. I would guess it's most likely only able to handle about 400 watts with that unit, and you're running over that with just the video card alone.
> 
> That and AMD CPU's tend to be big power hogs when you get in to the 8-core 4.5+ ghz range, I've built a few of them. I would suggest you look towards a 800-watt one from one of the top-tier brands (Corsair, Thermaltake, EVGA, Cooler Master, Seasonic) and specifically look in to their gold models for your system.
> 
> It is terribly difficult to diagnose your issues over the internet without being able to touch your machine directly, so I can not be 100% for sure that is entirely the problem, but it is at least part of it.
> 
> EDIT: Here, I've set up a link for you to get started hunting for one, any of these in here should handle your system easily.
> 
> Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=Property&Subcategory=58&N=100007657%2050001550%2050001697%2050109517%2050002031%2050001919%2050001333%2050001459%2050001379%20600037998%20600014099%20600014100%204814&IsNodeId=1&IsPowerSearch=1


I actually ran a few simulations of my hardware in power supply calculators and all of them said I'd need roughly 500-550. I've been reading up on non-PLUS certified PSUs and I have noticed a similar claim to what you mentioned, that they don't put out quite as much power as described. I found a listing on CL for a 950W PSU with a silver rating. It's not modular and doesn't have pretty lights, but it looks like it's a steal for $75. Thoughts?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703028


----------



## ultimatejim

Would this PSU be appropriate for a build like mine?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703028


----------



## Afeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> It should be okay, and most likely probably won't kill it or anything. But I'm just.. in general I don't like any of my components in my computers to get hot enough to be in the 90-c range if at all possible.
> 
> A few years ago I had a HD4890 card that ran in a pair of two and I ran the top one at 95c-105c regularly daily. And after about a year of that, the PCB had physically warped, and was sagging nearly half an inch on the far side and I ended up having to support it with some zip ties bound to the top of the chassis internally, or it's heatsink would contact the card below. It still worked (And still does work.. I still have it) But the PCB is permanently curved now just slightly and I don't think I could ever get it straight again.
> 
> So.. just in general, it's not such a good thing to run the video cards so hot, even if they can handle it. The newer cards may be built with thicker PCB's today though and this may not be such an issue anymore. I still would not recommend running a card in the 95c-100c range on a regular basis though to anyone.
> 
> So if it's only doing 80c - 85c, probably okay.. but much hotter than that and I would worry.
> 
> Also, 35c? Inside a house? Do you not have air conditioners? Over here one could buy a used window air conditioner for half the price of the gtx-770. I would think that would be more important than video cards.
> 
> We generally keep our inside-house temperatures at 25c - 26.11c here, even when it's 42c outside. My bedroom usually stays about 20c - 21c all day.


Thanks for the detailed reply, i guess im pretty ok as the avg temperature under full load is 78c, about the house, we do have air conditions, my air condition runs at 23-26c, that's what i've set to keep the temperature and both electricity bill in control. Some time i don't turn it on due to some issues other wise it's all cool inside the house


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultimatejim*
> 
> I actually ran a few simulations of my hardware in power supply calculators and all of them said I'd need roughly 500-550. I've been reading up on non-PLUS certified PSUs and I have noticed a similar claim to what you mentioned, that they don't put out quite as much power as described. I found a listing on CL for a 950W PSU with a silver rating. It's not modular and doesn't have pretty lights, but it looks like it's a steal for $75. Thoughts?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703028


Kithylin summed it up with this one line


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Note how your power supply's specs say "+12v1, +12v2, +12v3" etc, those are "Rails" in that, it splits up the powder that any one device can pull at one time. The problem with this is that most power supplies do not define which connection gets which rail. So in all reality, you may only be getting at most 16 amps to your GPU, if it splits rails across different video card connections. Or it may give two rails to GPU, 14a and 14a, there's no way to be sure exactly how they work.
> 
> Also, just because a power supply says "700 watts" does not mean that it actually can handle 700 watts. A lot of cheap companies take like for example a 400-watt power supply, and just slap a 700 watt label on it and sell it. And then you get "700 watt power supplies" that actually use inferior components inside and can't handle what they're rated for.
> 
> This is generally what you get when you look at power supplies that do not conform to the "80+ system", and this is why we have 80+ tiers. Some power supplies are just "80+" with no color designation, they're just barely a step above the crappy inferior units like your Apevia is. Then there's 80+ Bronze, which are pretty good for "Basic" systems, like say, a quad core @ 3.5 ghz and a GTX-750.
> 
> But then when you start stepping up in to systems like, a GTX-700, and 8-core cpu's past the 4ghz mark, you start getting in to requiring power supplies in the 80+ gold range.
> 
> Almost all power supplies in 80+ gold category can actually handle running their rated load at 100% 24-7 without a problem. I say Almost, because sometimes there's some companies that still sell units in this category that aren't quite "up to snuff".






Generally sticking to the big-name Tier-1 brands, you can't go wrong though. Seasonic, Corsair, Thermaltake, Cooler Master, EVGA, ETC.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



And it's not that your system will be using 800-watts, that's not entirely the reason for a higher wattage power supply. In truth due to the high efficiency of modern power supplies (usually in the 90%+ range for 80+ gold) it will end up using something like 200 watts @ outlet for some system like yours, at least on the input side.

The higher wattage units are to provide higher amperage for your components on the output side.

Like one example. I have a file server computer in the closet with two processors and 8 hard drives. It requires a 750 watt power supply just to handle the amperage inside of it, but because I have a platinum (above gold) power supply in it, it only pulls 90-100 watts on the input side.

I hope this has given you some more insight in to power supplies.

Here's some more information for you regarding Power Supply Tiers: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/183351-please-read-power-supply-tiers-quoted-from-eggxpert/

And if you really want in-depth info, you can try to take a model of power supply and search for it on http://www.jonnyguru.com/ With a custom google search, something like: Corsair RM750 Gold site:http://www.jonnyguru.com/ <=- something like that.

Johnnyguru is a guy that does some extremely in-depth torture testing of power supplies. He loads them to 100% to see if they can actually handle it, and even runs them in a "hot box" scenario to see how they handle 100% load at 50c - 60c ambient temps. And if something's going to fail, he'll report it.

Generally if you're building a computer, I can't stress this enough: The power supply is the one single component that you really do need to spend more money on to get a good high quality version, and you can not "cheap out" on.



buy cheap buy twice
BTW I have a 1500w Enermax Maxrevo which are also reputable


----------



## Uraiga

I have a PNY VCGGTX7704XPB-OC 770 4gb which uses 80.04.C3.00.05 bios. In the list of modded BIOS there is a zotak bios of the same version, also for a 4gb card. Is it safe to flash?


----------



## Uraiga

ok, strange question. I have a PNY VCGGTX7704XPB-OC 4gb. It uses 80.04.C3.00.05 BIOS, in the list of pre modded bioses there is a zotek
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Uhm.. yeah.. that's kind of what I said and have already known. My card's not DirectX-12, so, there's no reason to -ever- use windows 10 with it until I get a newer card. Because that's the only thing Win10 offers that Windows 7 (And windows 8) do not: DirectX-12.
> 
> But I had no way of knowing if my card was DX-12 or not, so I installed Win10 just to see. Turned out it's not, so no more Win10 unless I upgrade.
> 
> Simple, easy to figure out.
> 
> Also with the data-gathering and security nightmare that Win10 is, and what's come out about it, I will never in my life use it for a second, DX-12 or not. So I'm never playing a DX-12 game in my life then.


I think you misread. DX-12 is compatible with most, if not all DX11 cards. Some features will not be available to older cards, however the major ones are. Windows 10 is not that bad, read up on changing the host file, the hidden settings to fix the auto update and some other mods that help protect your privacy, you can disable the keylogging and the random file information gathering.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraiga*
> 
> ok, strange question. I have a PNY VCGGTX7704XPB-OC 4gb. It uses 80.04.C3.00.05 BIOS, in the list of pre modded bioses there is a zotek
> I think you misread. DX-12 is compatible with most, if not all DX11 cards. Some features will not be available to older cards, however the major ones are. Windows 10 is not that bad, read up on changing the host file, the hidden settings to fix the auto update and some other mods that help protect your privacy, you can disable the keylogging and the random file information gathering.


None of that is worth it to me. I rather stay on windows 7 where I don't have to deal with -any of that bullcrap- and just deal with a clean, private OS.

My 770's are only DX-11.2 cards anyway so I don't care about any of that new stuff. Just keep it as far away from me as you can.


----------



## Makki

Lol. I was about to upgrade when Skylake comes. This is forgotten and it was absolutely accident that i bought another 770. Evga ACX with EK block with it, hopefully HX650 will handle sli configuration


----------



## JezZu

Hello guys, i got a GTX 700 PNY Triple Fan 2GB, can i install any of those bios ? If i can install one of those pls tell me wich one and is there any other method to install the bios like changing the tables of frequecies and voltages.


----------



## agsz

Is there any point in changing/updating my BIOS for my GTX 770 2GB Reference Card, when not overclocking? I saw the Base Clock is slightly higher and voltage .012


----------



## sinkfish

Hello everyone, can my CoolerMaster V700 handle two Palit Jetstream GTX 770 (SLI)? I will not OC the cards because the card is already factory OC


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JezZu*
> 
> Hello guys, i got a GTX 700 PNY Triple Fan 2GB, can i install any of those bios ? If i can install one of those pls tell me wich one and is there any other method to install the bios like changing the tables of frequecies and voltages.


Best to upload and also save a copy of your original bios there has been a few compatibility issues
use this guide if you want to mod your own
http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Is there any point in changing/updating my BIOS for my GTX 770 2GB Reference Card, when not overclocking? I saw the Base Clock is slightly higher and voltage .012


probably not worth it you can do all the same with MSI AB or similar program

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Hello everyone, can my CoolerMaster V700 handle two Palit Jetstream GTX 770 (SLI)? I will not OC the cards because the card is already factory OC


Should be OK only just barely
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Lol. I was about to upgrade when Skylake comes. This is forgotten and it was absolutely accident that i bought another 770. Evga ACX with EK block with it, hopefully HX650 will handle sli configuration


Cutting it pretty close using this calculator
http://www.coolermaster.outervision.com/PSUEngine2


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Best to upload and also save a copy of your original bios there has been a few compatibility issues
> use this guide if you want to mod your own
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20
> probably not worth it you can do all the same with MSI AB or similar program
> Should be OK only just barely
> Cutting it pretty close using this calculator
> http://www.coolermaster.outervision.com/PSUEngine2


Only time I tried to use it, my screen turned weird colors, I think it was due to what I changed the memory clock to. I'm pretty sure I used this review: http://www.anandtech.com/show/7392/the-geforce-gtx-770-roundup-evga-gigabyte-and-msi-compared/7


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Cutting it pretty close using this calculator
> http://www.coolermaster.outervision.com/PSUEngine2


There was topic about this same question and somebody said that its fine. Only might get problems if volt mods. Atleast im going to try out. Too bad there isnt any full cover blocks for MSI Twin Frozr editions, so i might sell that and get another EVGA


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Only time I tried to use it, my screen turned weird colors, I think it was due to what I changed the memory clock to. I'm pretty sure I used this review: http://www.anandtech.com/show/7392/the-geforce-gtx-770-roundup-evga-gigabyte-and-msi-compared/7


Every card OC differently my cards were doing 1333 Mhz @ 1.212v and a tad under 8Ghz for memory
The other card would do 1280Mhz @1.212v and 8.02Ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> There was topic about this same question and somebody said that its fine. Only might get problems if volt mods. Atleast im going to try out. Too bad there isnt any full cover blocks for MSI Twin Frozr editions, so i might sell that and get another EVGA


I have a HX850W it runs out of juice with the mad 1424Mhz OCs hitting OCP


----------



## CookieMonsu

Hi everyone. I flashed the unlocked bios to my Gigabyte 770 2gb but when I rebooted I saw artifacts. I had to flash my backup bios on Windows Safe mode to bring it back to work.
Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CookieMonsu*
> 
> Hi everyone. I flashed the unlocked bios to my Gigabyte 770 2gb but when I rebooted I saw artifacts. I had to flash my backup bios on Windows Safe mode to bring it back to work.
> Any suggestions? Thanks


You should never use someone else's BIOS for your GPU unless it is Identical to yours. That could happen other wise. Just get 5 Rep and hit up the VBIOS Thread, my buddy Cyclops will hook you up.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> You should never use someone else's BIOS for your GPU unless it is Identical to yours. That could happen other wise. Just get 5 Rep and hit up the VBIOS Thread, my buddy Cyclops will hook you up.


fark i'm 2 away


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> fark i'm 2 away


There you go...


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> You should never use someone else's BIOS for your GPU unless it is Identical to yours. That could happen other wise. Just get 5 Rep and hit up the VBIOS Thread, my buddy Cyclops will hook you up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> There you go...


Thank you both!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Thank you both!


The other thread mentioned above by the way is http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/ Go post your bios over there and request what you want done and Cyclops should hook ya up, I think.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> fark i'm 2 away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> You should never use someone else's BIOS for your GPU unless it is Identical to yours. That could happen other wise. Just get 5 Rep and hit up the VBIOS Thread, my buddy Cyclops will hook you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> There you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you both!
Click to expand...

Don't forget about me


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Don't forget about me


I'm unsure of what I want. I just want to tweak my GPU a bit and hopefully it helps prevent FPS drops in CSGO. GPU usage spikes to 90-99% with a smoke grenade


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I'm unsure of what I want. I just want to tweak my GPU a bit and hopefully it helps prevent FPS drops in CSGO. GPU usage spikes to 90-99% with a smoke grenade


What does gpu usage have to do with FPS drops? And being maxed out doesn't matter anything. When I play GTA-V on my gtx 770 it sits there at 99% usage constantly the entire time and never dips. Usually in other games when I see my gpu usage -drop- is when FPS performance drops.


----------



## Makki

Just use fps_max 144 and its solid if drops are the problem


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> What does gpu usage have to do with FPS drops? And being maxed out doesn't matter anything. When I play GTA-V on my gtx 770 it sits there at 99% usage constantly the entire time and never dips. Usually in other games when I see my gpu usage -drop- is when FPS performance drops.


Well, normally I'm @ 299fps constant (fps_max 300), with no drops unless there's a smoke grenade and I'm close to it. I guess blaming it on 99% usage is incorrect, but I'm not sure what causes it. It seems to be a pretty generic bug to people with high-end systems on most 16:9 resolutions, but lessens as you lower the resolution, and it doesn't happen to me on 4:3 resolutions.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3d9j65/maybe_this_is_why_shroud_was_experiencing_bad_fps%5B/URL

Just use fps_max 144 and its solid if drops are the problem[/QUOTE]
Using fps_max 144, although I have a 144Hz monitor, causes weird wave like motions to occur, regardless of Display Scaling or GPU Scaling.


----------



## Makki

Yay! Just came home (I have never bicycled so fast, never.) and installed my new baby. He sold me this as Evga ACX, but it is SC model (like it matters anyway). It came with EK block, like freebie. ACX makes little bit more noise than Twin Frozr, not that bad though. Then little bit benchmarking and put that Msi for selling.

E: Just updating lately this, it took like 30mins to sell Msi. Yay!


----------



## Pudfark

Howdy All,

I have two GIgabyte GTX 770 Windforce w/4gig Vram factory overclocked in two different computers that are mainly used for gaming (playing Insurgency).
I just ordered/purchased two Dell U3415W 3440x1440 monitors. Will these cards have sufficient 'horse power' to handle those monitors?
Opinions and Comments gratefully accepted, Thank You.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Howdy All,
> 
> I have two GIgabyte GTX 770 Windforce w/4gig Vram factory overclocked in two different computers that are mainly used for gaming (playing Insurgency).
> I just ordered/purchased two Dell U3415W 3440x1440 monitors. Will these cards have sufficient 'horse power' to handle those monitors?
> Opinions and Comments gratefully accepted, Thank You.


I game at 5790x180 it is getting borderline but I am still gaming with 770 SLI 2Gb normally medium settings and aiming for 60FPS
I am not familiar with Insurgency really depends on what settings you are willing to settle for, I doubt you will max out all of them.
You probably going to balance quality with FPS


----------



## agsz

Just used the new CSGO Benchmark Map, and had NVIDIA Inspector open while doing so, here's the Sensor Monitor:


----------



## Pudfark

Thanks for the responses....I was expecting delivery of the monitors this Friday. Found out, they will be here tomorrow..









I plan on using the display port connection, unless their is an advantage using the HDMI connect?

Again thanks for comments and I will report back after install and testing.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Thanks for the responses....I was expecting delivery of the monitors this Friday. Found out, they will be here tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on using the display port connection, unless their is an advantage using the HDMI connect?
> 
> Again thanks for comments and I will report back after install and testing.


Its interesting cause Insurgency









Ordered today last brand new EK waterblock. "2 blocks, 1 gpu" ....


----------



## kithylin

Speaking of water.. does anyone in here happen to know if there are any waterblocks for sale anywhere that will correctly fit with EVGA GTX 770 Super-Clocked 4GB version? There are a lot for the 2GB card, but EVGA used a customized PCB layout for the 4GB cards and I've as of yet never been able to locate one anywhere. I would greatly like to switch this card to water some how.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Speaking of water.. does anyone in here happen to know if there are any waterblocks for sale anywhere that will correctly fit with EVGA GTX 770 Super-Clocked 4GB version? There are a lot for the 2GB card, but EVGA used a customized PCB layout for the 4GB cards and I've as of yet never been able to locate one anywhere. I would greatly like to switch this card to water some how.


If im correct, there is very limited amount of different blocks. Fast check to Alphacool and there was only Msi Twin Frozr and Asus DirectCU, not Evga. EK doesnt have any custom pcb blocks. Is there anyone else? You could always put universal block, but someone had problem with very hot memory so im not recommend that. Too bad they wont fit on each others

Played CS:GO and core was up to 1215mhz, i havent overclocked it


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> If im correct, there is very limited amount of different blocks. Fast check to Alphacool and there was only Msi Twin Frozr and Asus DirectCU, not Evga. EK doesnt have any custom pcb blocks. Is there anyone else? You could always put universal block, but someone had problem with very hot memory so im not recommend that. Too bad they wont fit on each others
> 
> Played CS:GO and core was up to 1215mhz, i havent overclocked it


There were blocks to fit the custom pcb layouts at the time, but I think you'll be hard pressed to find one now that the 700-series is old news. You'll probably need to use a universal block

fwiw, I'm fairly certain I recall XSPC having a full coverage block for the 4gb layout at the time


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> There were blocks to fit the custom pcb layouts at the time, but I think you'll be hard pressed to find one now that the 700-series is old news. You'll probably need to use a universal block
> 
> fwiw, I'm fairly certain I recall XSPC having a full coverage block for the 4gb layout at the time


Sadness.. this is always the sad side of things. These special cards are awesome cards but we lose the nice options as time goes on









I might have to just sell it and 'bite the bullet' and pay up for a 980 just to get waterblocks.

The only reason I went for this version of this card just recently was there was nothing else out there that offers 4GB of ram and this kind of gpu performance for < $300. (Paid just $225 used for my 770.. and got a full 3 year EVGA warranty activated even though I bought it used) So sadly... no water blocks for the 4GB version. No backplates either. Guess my options are to just deal with it or move to something newer.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> There were blocks to fit the custom pcb layouts at the time, but I think you'll be hard pressed to find one now that the 700-series is old news. You'll probably need to use a universal block
> 
> fwiw, I'm fairly certain I recall XSPC having a full coverage block for the 4gb layout at the time
> 
> 
> 
> Sadness.. this is always the sad side of things. These special cards are awesome cards but we lose the nice options as time goes on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to just sell it and 'bite the bullet' and pay up for a 980 just to get waterblocks.
> 
> The only reason I went for this version of this card just recently was there was nothing else out there that offers 4GB of ram and this kind of gpu performance for < $300. (Paid just $225 used for my 770.. and got a full 3 year EVGA warranty activated even though I bought it used) So sadly... no water blocks for the 4GB version. No backplates either. Guess my options are to just deal with it or move to something newer.
Click to expand...

GTX 970 maybe? That can be had for under $300


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> GTX 970 maybe? That can be had for under $300


You seemed to of missed part of my statement up there. There's no 4GB video cards with all 4GB usable for < $300 with good performance. Everyone knows the 970's are crippled.

And yes, some games do use over 3GB video ram at 1080p, it's not just for higher resolutions anymore.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> GTX 970 maybe? That can be had for under $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seemed to of missed part of my statement up there. There's no 4GB video cards with all 4GB usable for < $300 with good performance. Everyone knows the 970's are crippled.
> 
> And yes, some games do use over 3GB video ram at 1080p, it's not just for higher resolutions anymore.
Click to expand...

Well short of SoM or GTA, my ol" 970 didn't seem to care, so it's still not a bad idea, but since you are saving up, might as well get a 980.


----------



## hertz9753

I have owned pretty much every card from NIVIDIA in the last 10 years. I did stop at the 980. I know that EVGA has a 4GB GTX 960 that is under $300.

Before you spank me I do have a GTX 770.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have owned pretty much every card from NIVIDIA in the last 10 years. I did stop at the 980. I know that EVGA has a 4GB GTX 960 that is under $300.
> 
> Before you spank me I do have a GTX 770.


I have sort of a wishy-washy history with gpu's. I was with nvidia in the geforce 2 and 3 and 4 days, and all the way up through the 6000's, 7000's, and even had a pair of 8800 GTX furnaces for a while. And then switched to ATI/AMD and went with a pair of sapphire vapor-x 1Ghz HD4890 1GB cards when I built my current gaming machine the x58 i7 system in fall 2008... used those two all the way out until 2012, then got lucky on ebay and snagged a pair of EVGA GTX-470 Hydro Copper FTW cards off ebay for $100 shipped, and they're both 'golden' and overclock up to 850 mhz core with a custom bios. Sequential serial numbers too.

Used those until just 2 months ago and bought my 770 4GB card. Back on nvidia now since the 470's and staying forever.

And I'll think about a 980 maybe this time next summer. First I have two computer builds to complete first. A friend dropped a Asus P67 Sabertooth board in my lap for free, so I have a whole water cooled i7-3770K build to fund first, and then a whole "new build" re-build of my x58 system in to a new case with proper internal water cooling, probably with the 470's in there.. then I might consider changing the 770 in my main system for a 980.


----------



## hertz9753

That is the oldest NVIDIA card I own. I also have an ATI Rage128 in a box that I can't find.

The GTX 770 4GB card will play most games fine. Give me a PM when you are ready to build that P67. I have some Sandy chips.


----------



## Makki

Wow. I see its been little bit side tracked over here. Fujitsu over there has Gigabyte GA-6LMM7, with integrated Ati RagePro (so it has AGP used for that triangle card), 3 sticks of RAM


----------



## Makki

Hey! I got a problem over here, i sold my Msi and new owner send me a message that GPU usage goes 0% sometimes and it makes small jolt. Anyone? I didnt see that in my computer


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Hey! I got a problem over here, i sold my Msi and new owner send me a message that GPU usage goes 0% sometimes and it makes small jolt. Anyone? I didnt see that in my computer


What is a small jolt?


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What is a small jolt?


If you ask me, i dont even know. He just told me that it isnt stuttering. Core is at max, but usage drops 0%. This happens very often. Unplayable. But anyway, there was loads of topics related to this and i hope it isnt the card itself.


----------



## hertz9753

Is the card overclocked? I could be the driver resetting because the card is being pushed to hard.

Which PSU does he have and what kind of rig the card is in? Do you know the MB, CPU, case and cooling?.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Is the card overclocked? I could be the driver resetting because the card is being pushed to hard.
> 
> Which PSU does he have and what kind of rig the card is in? Do you know the MB, CPU, case and cooling?.


I got none information, maybe i will be back ask questions if he ever answers to me. It might be software issues too, than a card itself broken. Everything is still open


----------



## Makki

Offtopic: I will be telling that story cause he got it under control and fixed. When he swapped GPU something has been happening and cpu cooler was moved out of its place. That caused cpu to go over 100c every time he used it. Idle temps was 60-70. So, he removed cooler, put fresh thermal grease and assembled it back together -> Everything is fine.









Anyway, everyone is happy and computer is back in business. Both can sleep nights well


----------



## ATXJayhawk

whenever I attempt to use my modded bios with anything besides 335/337 drivers in windows 8.1 the video driver crashes whenever I launch any game/3dmark benchmark so I revert to my stock bios to use in windows 10. Is there any tips/trricks in the order I need to get it to work with the latest drivers? Heres a copy of the modified bios for troubleshooting - i can take screenshots of them open in the kepler bios tweaker if needed.

Modded.zip 246k .zip file


----------



## Shib0

Which is the best driver to date to clock a stock BIOS?

Also, how big of a difference is it between a stock and modded BIOS? in % of performance, on avg.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shib0*
> 
> Which is the best driver to date to clock a stock BIOS?
> 
> Also, how big of a difference is it between a stock and modded BIOS? in % of performance, on avg.


353.06 I think for Benchmarking and such, or the latest for the new games.

Avg gain? 1-5% Just depends. Usually a VBIOS "Unlock" only increases Vcore a touch and removes TDP throttling, but doesn't "Make it a new card", just allows a little better OC"s and No TDP issues so you can dial the OC in better.


----------



## 4thKor

My 770 Classy under water. Had to fab a custom adapter so the rad would work. Hoses were too short to reach the front of the case. Also added a 120-92mm fan adapter for a larger fan (and to match the CPU cooler). Folding at 1280mhz with temps in low 50's.


----------



## Diechel

Just wanted to share my current OC, need to test more but looks promising.

MSI GTX770 GAMING 4G

vCore: 1.21v
Power lim: 111%
Core: +148 (1320MHz)
Mem: +500 (4000MHz)

Valley extreme HD = 68 degree


http://imgur.com/OxPAx8O




http://imgur.com/LxXNMbw




http://imgur.com/jjvZKVd


----------



## agsz

Anyone OC'ers that play CS:GO? Have a few questions.


----------



## sklee203

Hello all.

I have asus gtx 770 version and I have correctly flashed the skyn3t's rom.
However when I run kombusters or any other benchmark program, the voltage never goes higher than 1.175v

I am using afterburner 4.1.1 kernel mode + extended msi

can you guys give me little advice on this matter?


----------



## agsz

Anyone else with a GTX 770 2GB Reference Card (NVIDIA), create a Custom Fan Profile? The fan speeds are quite low for a single fan, but I'm hesitant to mess with the lifespan of the GPU fan


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sklee203*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I have asus gtx 770 version and I have correctly flashed the skyn3t's rom.
> However when I run kombusters or any other benchmark program, the voltage never goes higher than 1.175v
> 
> I am using afterburner 4.1.1 kernel mode + extended msi
> 
> can you guys give me little advice on this matter?


Check out this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool

I believe ASUS used a different voltage controller so the LLC tool might not work. But the MSI AB 1.3V soft mod may be your ticket higher voltage.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Anyone else with a GTX 770 2GB Reference Card (NVIDIA), create a Custom Fan Profile? The fan speeds are quite low for a single fan, but I'm hesitant to mess with the lifespan of the GPU fan


Assuming the fans are made by the same people who built the GTX 580 SC Ref cards, your fan will outlast the card. I had my ol" 580 [email protected] 24/7 at nearly 100% Fan speed, for over a year straight, it never made a sound other then the Jet sound the air made. There was so much air going through it, it not only heated half my house, it never needed dusted. lol


----------



## kithylin

Nevermind. A mod can delete this if they find it.


----------



## bartjansen

I own a MSI GTX 770 2GB Gaming, and I currently have the problem that when connecting my primary display (via DisplayPort) and my TV (via DVI -> HDMI), that when booting up my PC my POST and BIOS stuff etc. will ONLY appear on my TV (even if it's not on).

Kind of annoying, and I'm always crossing my fingers if it'll pass the POST stuff and hope that the Windows boot screen will appear after ~30secs.

Obviously, when I disconnect my TV's DVI cable, the BIOS/POST will appear on my primary DP screen, but I would like to leave my TV connected. Since this is a purely GPU-related issue and non-BIOS related, I did some research and the only way to fix this is via a custom ROM bios for my 770GTX.

Is there somebody that could create this custom ROM for me? Making my DisplayPort connector the primary display for my 770GTX?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartjansen*
> 
> I own a MSI GTX 770 2GB Gaming, and I currently have the problem that when connecting my primary display (via DisplayPort) and my TV (via DVI -> HDMI), that when booting up my PC my POST and BIOS stuff etc. will ONLY appear on my TV (even if it's not on).
> 
> Kind of annoying, and I'm always crossing my fingers if it'll pass the POST stuff and hope that the Windows boot screen will appear after ~30secs.
> 
> Obviously, when I disconnect my TV's DVI cable, the BIOS/POST will appear on my primary DP screen, but I would like to leave my TV connected. Since this is a purely GPU-related issue and non-BIOS related, I did some research and the only way to fix this is via a custom ROM bios for my 770GTX.
> 
> Is there somebody that could create this custom ROM for me? Making my DisplayPort connector the primary display for my 770GTX?


I have this problem with my 770 also, it only displays 1 video output during POST / pre-OS part of the computer. I solved this myself by just flipping the display connectors around and using the other screen for startup stuff. I have both of my monitors on hdmi and it worked fine for me. I doubt a different bios could fix this, I believe it's permanently wired in hardware.


----------



## revengeyo

I don't know if this is old information, but to unlock voltage to 1.3v in afterburner, put this in the afterburner profile:

*[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h*

Put it in the " VEN_10DE&DEV" file

But the card is allready at 80c with default voltage so it's kinda useless.

I just tried it with the MSI GTX 770 Gaming


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> I don't know if this is old information, but to unlock voltage to 1.3v in afterburner, put this in the afterburner profile:
> 
> *[Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_NCP4206_Detection = 4:20h*
> 
> Put it in the " VEN_10DE&DEV" file
> 
> But the card is allready at 80c with default voltage so it's kinda useless.
> 
> I just tried it with the MSI GTX 770 Gaming
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


sounds like time to replace the TIM or custom fan profile should be a lot cooler at stock voltage


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> sounds like time to replace the TIM or custom fan profile should be a lot cooler at stock voltage


Yes i tought the same thing, so i applied new thermal paste twice, but temps stay the same!

I saw the review of techpowerup, and they had about the same load temps as me, but some reviews say max 71-76.


----------



## cdoublejj

i'll have to show off my 4gb version.


----------



## kithylin

About GPU temps. I found an interesting comparison recently. I had my gtx 770 4GB version in a P67 board with an i3, with a big air cooler, the ones that blow down on to the motherboard. Well the GPU in there playing ARK: Survival game was running some 90c - 92c. Well I switched systems around and using my old x58 i7 system, water cooled cpu (custom water loop) and put the 770 in it, and in same game, gpu's running max 72c - 75c, and idles here at 30c. So if you're using an air-cooled cpu system, you're bleeding hot air from the cpu into the gpu and causing excessive gpu heat.

I'm sure you all know this, but just something to bear in mind.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> About GPU temps. I found an interesting comparison recently. I had my gtx 770 4GB version in a P67 board with an i3, with a big air cooler, the ones that blow down on to the motherboard. Well the GPU in there playing ARK: Survival game was running some 90c - 92c. Well I switched systems around and using my old x58 i7 system, water cooled cpu (custom water loop) and put the 770 in it, and in same game, gpu's running max 72c - 75c, and idles here at 30c. So if you're using an air-cooled cpu system, you're bleeding hot air from the cpu into the gpu and causing excessive gpu heat.
> 
> I'm sure you all know this, but just something to bear in mind.


tl;dr: water cooling > air cooling. (even if you do it on the cheap







)


----------



## ccRicers

I recently bought a 770 Classified Hydro Copper but now found a nice deal on a pair of 770's. The pair of 770's are the regular 2GB version and not 4GB.

What do you suggest I do, wait on another 770 Classified 4GB for SLI, or sell the one I have and get the pair of 770 2GB cards? I game on a 1080p monitor but upgrading to 1440p sometime is not out of the question. Will the 2GB VRAM limit my framerate a lot on recent games in their highest settings?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I recently bought a 770 Classified Hydro Copper but now found a nice deal on a pair of 770's. The pair of 770's are the regular 2GB version and not 4GB.
> 
> What do you suggest I do, wait on another 770 Classified 4GB for SLI, or sell the one I have and get the pair of 770 2GB cards? I game on a 1080p monitor but upgrading to 1440p sometime is not out of the question. Will the 2GB VRAM limit my framerate a lot on recent games in their highest settings?


short answer yes, 2gb will limit new games at max settings at 1080p. long answer is it will not take much tweaking usually to get the 2gb vram at 1080p to still perform like a beast. but if you already have a single 4gb card i would not recommend downgrading to 2 2gb cards, especially if you have to spend money on them. if you were still rocking a 670 or something i would say yes go for sli 770 2gb, but not if you already have a single 4gb 770 hydrocopper. If you feel that gpu starting to feel sluggish you should put the money towards a newer card like 970-980. I upgraded from 770 2gb sli to a single 970 and the 970 just feels much snappier, regardless of what memory "issues" a lot of people are complaining about, and I run 5760x1080 res.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> short answer yes, 2gb will limit new games at max settings at 1080p. long answer is it will not take much tweaking usually to get the 2gb vram at 1080p to still perform like a beast. but if you already have a single 4gb card i would not recommend downgrading to 2 2gb cards, especially if you have to spend money on them. if you were still rocking a 670 or something i would say yes go for sli 770 2gb, but not if you already have a single 4gb 770 hydrocopper. If you feel that gpu starting to feel sluggish you should put the money towards a newer card like 970-980. I upgraded from 770 2gb sli to a single 970 and the 970 just feels much snappier, regardless of what memory "issues" a lot of people are complaining about, and I run 5760x1080 res.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I recently bought a 770 Classified Hydro Copper but now found a nice deal on a pair of 770's. The pair of 770's are the regular 2GB version and not 4GB.
> 
> What do you suggest I do, wait on another 770 Classified 4GB for SLI, or sell the one I have and get the pair of 770 2GB cards? I game on a 1080p monitor but upgrading to 1440p sometime is not out of the question. Will the 2GB VRAM limit my framerate a lot on recent games in their highest settings?


Wait on another Classified 4GB for SLI. As somebody who has been saddled with 2GB 770s for a couple of years now, even at 1080p it is a hinderance these days. Yes, you can tweak settings to still get good performance at 2GB vram, but you'll still see the hitches and stutters in the newest high-res games. The days when 2GB was plenty of vram for 1080p are over. 4GB+ now.

And I would also echo the advice to think about just upgrading to a single more powerful gpu, like a 980ti rather than putting more money into another 770. It has been my experience lately that we're running into more SLI conflicts & errors in recent titles than we were for a while there. In my estimation, it might be a good time to think about a single gpu solution. Just my 2 cents fwiw, though.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Wait on another Classified 4GB for SLI. As somebody who has been saddled with 2GB 770s for a couple of years now, even at 1080p it is a hinderance these days. Yes, you can tweak settings to still get good performance at 2GB vram, but you'll still see the hitches and stutters in the newest high-res games. The days when 2GB was plenty of vram for 1080p are over. 4GB+ now.
> 
> And I would also echo the advice to think about just upgrading to a single more powerful gpu, like a 980ti rather than putting more money into another 770. It has been my experience lately that we're running into more SLI conflicts & errors in recent titles than we were for a while there. In my estimation, it might be a good time to think about a single gpu solution. Just my 2 cents fwiw, though.


That's fine, I will skip on the 2GB 770's then. As for upgrading to a 980ti, hmm it will depend on what prices I can find for a used 770 Hydro Classy. I felt I got lucky with my first Hydro Copper purchase, the entire card with block/backplate cost me $200. It might be hard to find another deal like that again.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Wait on another Classified 4GB for SLI. As somebody who has been saddled with 2GB 770s for a couple of years now, even at 1080p it is a hinderance these days. Yes, you can tweak settings to still get good performance at 2GB vram, but you'll still see the hitches and stutters in the newest high-res games. The days when 2GB was plenty of vram for 1080p are over. 4GB+ now.
> 
> And I would also echo the advice to think about just upgrading to a single more powerful gpu, like a 980ti rather than putting more money into another 770. It has been my experience lately that we're running into more SLI conflicts & errors in recent titles than we were for a while there. In my estimation, it might be a good time to think about a single gpu solution. Just my 2 cents fwiw, though.
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine, I will skip on the 2GB 770's then. As for upgrading to a 980ti, hmm it will depend on what prices I can find for a used 770 Hydro Classy. I felt I got lucky with my first Hydro Copper purchase, the entire card with block/backplate cost me $200. It might be hard to find another deal like that again.
Click to expand...

$200 for that kind of card is a steal, i would buy another for that price and SLI till Pascal.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> $200 for that kind of card is a steal, i would buy another for that price and SLI till Pascal.


Cool, I was thinking almost the same. By the time Pascal comes out I could probably afford at least one GTX 1070 or whatever it is.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> $200 for that kind of card is a steal, i would buy another for that price and SLI till Pascal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I was thinking almost the same. By the time Pascal comes out I could probably afford at least one GTX 1070 or whatever it is.
Click to expand...

GTX 1080Ti FTW+ KinpPin HOF Edition


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Cool, I was thinking almost the same. By the time Pascal comes out I could probably afford at least one GTX 1070 or whatever it is.


Yeah, that's pretty much why I've stuck with my stupid 2GB cards for so long. I figure it's not really worth putting the time, effort, & money into upgrading until Pascal or even Volta, and by then I'll be ready to upgrade my entire system (and probably move up to 4K UHD)


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty much why I've stuck with my stupid 2GB cards for so long. I figure it's not really worth putting the time, effort, & money into upgrading until Pascal or even Volta, and by then I'll be ready to upgrade my entire system (and probably move up to 4K UHD)


Do you know if EVGA regularly puts their b-stock 770's on sale? I read that the ACX 770 classified was $179.99 during their last b-stock sale.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Do you know if EVGA regularly puts their b-stock 770's on sale? I read that the ACX 770 classified was $179.99 during their last b-stock sale.


I don't know... try asking on the evga forum, somebody there should know


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8

The prices used to be better.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8
> 
> The prices used to be better.


Used to be as low as $179 for one as recently as a month ago. I'll wait for a similar price.


----------



## hertz9753

I sold both of my EVGA 770's for $150 each.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I sold both of my EVGA 770's for $150 each.


I recently bought one from the marketplace for $150 shipped. I now own 3 EVGA GTX 770's SC. People want way too much for their used Maxwell cards at the moment. Not worth the cost. My cards only struggle with poorly optimized games like GTAV. I will wait for AMD to come out with something new to warrant Nvidia knocking down the price to a more affordable Price/Performance ratio.


----------



## Makki

Wow, somebody have to sell me Evga Gtx770 for 150$









P.s. Later yes, not now.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Do you know if EVGA regularly puts their b-stock 770's on sale? I read that the ACX 770 classified was $179.99 during their last b-stock sale.


Be warned! B-Stock are all factory re-certified / customer return items. Most of those generally are not good for / do not overclock at all. I had a b-stock gtx 660 once that totally died flashing a custom bios from djthrottleboi, bricked it (I've flashed many cards before, flashed my 470's like 80 times when I owned em). That's usually why they cost less than a new retail product.


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Be warned! B-Stock are all factory re-certified / customer return items. Most of those generally are not good for / do not overclock at all. I had a b-stock gtx 660 once that totally died flashing a custom bios from djthrottleboi, bricked it (I've flashed many cards before, flashed my 470's like 80 times when I owned em). That's usually why they cost less than a new retail product.


How can it be bricked? Did you try to flash a r9 290x lightning bios in it?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> How can it be bricked? Did you try to flash a r9 290x lightning bios in it?


I agree just set CPU as default graphics output in Bios to have display output, then re-flash original GPU bios if you saved a backup before you flashed it


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Do you know if EVGA regularly puts their b-stock 770's on sale? I read that the ACX 770 classified was $179.99 during their last b-stock sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Be warned! B-Stock are all factory re-certified / customer return items. Most of those generally are not good for / do not overclock at all. I had a b-stock gtx 660 once that totally died flashing a custom bios from djthrottleboi, bricked it (I've flashed many cards before, flashed my 470's like 80 times when I owned em). That's usually why they cost less than a new retail product.
Click to expand...

Have you ever heard of the EVGA Step-Up program? The B stock products are used but I have never seen one that didn't look new and perform like it should.



That GTX 970 was sent in for the 980 Ti. I do have 24 cards on my list and I'm not afraid to buy refurbished cards. They come with a one year waranty.


----------



## kithylin

I thought it was pretty well-accepted in the community that refurbished cards are always, in general, inferior in every aspect. Usually why they're cheaper. that 660 I had that died from a bios flash did get a replacement.. and I sold it to a friend and it lasted now 8 months and about to get it back in my hands again because it's dumping black-screen-and-fan-100% under gaming now frequently, and going to have to send the replacement back to be replaced again. Where as all my bought-retail-new video cards still work to this day, even my old 8800 GTX I have in the closet is fine.


----------



## hertz9753

That card has been folding 24/7 for 2 months. It is a stock GTX 960 FTW from B-stock. I would like to crank on it but it is a tiny old emachine from 2009.

People that flash the bios and complain... I work with what I got.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revengeyo*
> 
> How can it be bricked? Did you try to flash a r9 290x lightning bios in it?


Nope, just extracted it's bios, uploaded to ocn, someone modified it, downloaded it, flashed it back, just like I've done some 50-100 times with my gtx 260's and both of my 470's without issue. Just when I did it with a refurbished gtx 660 EVGA sent me back from the factory, it instantly totally bricked it, even flashing it to factory bios didn't bring it back. I've never experienced this in years of flashing retail cards.. and this is the only refurbished one I've ever had. I was using bios's that djthrottleboi sent me.. and he knows everything about gpu's. So, I can only assume it's the cards. And he confirmed to me that it's normal for refurbished cards to get bricked with flashing custom bios's. So.. I was just under the assumption that the community as a whole had come to accept this as known fact or something. And after my one experience I've explicitly always avoided all refurbished gpu's. And personally I would never spend a dime on any refurbished gpu after that.. and I always ask sellers selling used ones about it's history first and if they can't confirm if it's retail or refurb, then I won't buy. That's just me, though.


----------



## vale2000

hello everybody , my extensive search for my problem brought me to your site where I hope I ll find the solution.
I own an asus gtx 770-DC2-2GD5 and the past one month after an unsuccessful windows 10 installation i'm experiencing the black screen problem after installing the latest or prior NVidia drivers.
It could happen in every occasion during web browsing or movie playback or it could happen right after boot.
I've flashed the latest bios available from tech powerup with no luck , also I ve changed the link state power management to minimum power savings and in NVidia control panel in power management to prefer maximum performance.
After searching the NVidia forums one guy there claimed that he found out that the solution to the bsod issue is to set the constant voltage for all power saving modes to eliminate unexpected voltage drops and save the system from system-wide freezes and TDRs.
So i saw the first page of your thread you have bios available for download where the voltage is set to 1.212, is it safe to flash this rom to my card?


----------



## hertz9753

Windows 10 is not ready. You are the tester.


----------



## vale2000

I reverted with fresh installation to windows 8.1 x64


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Windows 10 is not ready. You are the tester.


I thought it was just me waiting for the free upgrade







I was thinking of putting my genuine key in to see if that made any difference


----------



## hertz9753

It might work for. Your water does go down the drain the wrong way. You should be a tester. Just joking and I'm still waiting.


----------



## feznz

oops wrong thread


----------



## microchidism

I own a Galaxy GTX 770, so I figured id post my experience thus far for entertainment reasons!

I managed to overclock my card to 1306mhz core using heaven/ valley as the stability test. I was happy with this, then proceeded to try getting the memory up, sadly could only get +99 on the memory.

Anyhow I finally launch up Witcher 3 and after the game crashes, so I then down clock to 1280 and +50 on memory. Everything seems good, then I launch Metro Redux and start seeing some slight flickering. Begin down-clocking all the way to +13mhz, only to realize that its just the an in-game bug.

So then I proceed to overclock to 1280 again, and I begin noticing my LoL client and VLC crashing a lot, after trial and error and slowly down-clocking back to stock and some trial and error I figure it was EVGA precision running that caused lolclient and vlc to crash.

So now I installed afterburner and i'm back at 1306 doing some testing on Witcher 3

My card is water cooled so I'm hoping to maintain 1300+ on the core, also seems there was a Bios from Galaxy to fix some issues but I'm not even sure if its for my card.

and so my adventure continues!


----------



## johnjohniejonjo

Hi, I own a MSI 2 GB Lightning version. I want to put a temp sensor probe to it, but not sure where. can someone tell me best place to put it? so I can get the closest temp reading to the real temp. thanks

additional info:
like the exact location, for example, between the chip and heatsink, or heatsink fan, or at the copper tubing.


----------



## ccRicers

Looks like 770 Classifieds are back on EVGA B-stock sales again. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Looks like 770 Classifieds are back on EVGA B-stock sales again. Decisions, decisions...


Ah man, the Times you wish you had extra cash lying around. Always wanted a pair of them for.... Fun. Yes, let's go with fun. ^_^


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ah man, the Times you wish you had extra cash lying around. Always wanted a pair of them for.... Fun. Yes, let's go with fun. ^_^


Why would you put a dime into Kepler at this point? With Pascal right around the corner, and Volta not too far off, putting more $$ into Kepler at this point seems foolhardy to me. If half of what they're saying about Pascal is true (i.e. HBM2, nvlink, etc) it's going to leave Kepler in the dust.


----------



## ccRicers

For me personally, my goal for my SLI build is performance on a budget, and that meant getting everything second hand. Old but still reliable hardware. I already got a 770 Hydro Classy at a bargain price. And it's not just Kepler, but I'm also talking Westmere Xeon and X58 here.

By the time I can afford a high-end Pascal card I would be upgrading almost my whole system to X99 or newer, anyway.


----------



## cjc75

I am wondering if my lonely GTX 770 FTW by itself, would be sufficient for pushing games like GTA 5 at 2560 x 1080 resolution?

I might be replacing my aging 24" Viewsonic in the near future that seems to be dying, as its taking longer and longer to power up and I'm looking at replacements in the $250 budget range

There are a couple LG's in the 25" and 29" sizes at 21:9 / 2560 x 1080... that look interesting; though a little iffy about LG cause only 1 year warranty...

Either that, or stick with 1920 x 1080 but go with a larger screen like a 27 or 28 and probably another Viewsonic or an Acer cause I like their 3 year warranty better then LG's 1 year.

Oh and before anyone responds with "Oh just get 2560 x 1440!" yea well, I did state I had a budget and those resolutions are a bit out of my budget.


----------



## ccRicers

Since 21:9 resolutions are still not commonly used for measuring performance, you'll probably have to do a little math. Divide the number of pixels that's in a 1080p screen with the pixels in a 1080p ultra wide screen, then multiply that by the frame rates for some particular game or benchmark done in 1080p. Then you can get an estimated frame rate from that.

The 4GB in the 770 FTW should give you enough headroom to scale well to those resolutions.


----------



## cjc75

Thanks for the response. I had a feeling the 770 would be more then sufficient, but never hurts to ask.

Still not sure about whether I would even want to go with 2560 x 1080; I've read they're not as ideal compared to the 1440p's and Im not sure a 1440 is in our budget yet; while at the same time I keep reading that 1080 on anything larger then a 24" kinda looks crappy.... hence kinda curious about the LG 25" 2560 x 1080.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Why would you put a dime into Kepler at this point? With Pascal right around the corner, and Volta not too far off, putting more $$ into Kepler at this point seems foolhardy to me. If half of what they're saying about Pascal is true (i.e. HBM2, nvlink, etc) it's going to leave Kepler in the dust.


If you're on mobile you won't see it, but on desktop..... *points to the computer icon under his userpic* I'm a bencher, putting money into things I'm going to freeze (or want to freeze) makes the expense (if not too much) worthwhile. Also, they're relatively inexpensive, and with 17.6k submissions having been made to the 'bot there's a reasonable amount of boints to be gained, especially for HTPP. I just eventually want a pair of 770 Classifieds because you can usually push them further (due to PCB), and Classified controller works on them too thereby allowing even more tweaking.

Also, my main/gaming rig JägerWulfe currently has a GTX 980 in it, and depending on how the winds blow next year I'll pick up a pair of Pascals at minimum.

But yeah, benching... The thing that gets you to put a wide variety of greenbacks ($20 bills here in Canada) into random hardware for a fun session. ^_^


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If you're on mobile you won't see it, but on desktop..... *points to the computer icon under his userpic* I'm a bencher, putting money into things I'm going to freeze (or want to freeze) makes the expense (if not too much) worthwhile. Also, they're relatively inexpensive, and with 17.6k submissions having been made to the 'bot there's a reasonable amount of boints to be gained, especially for HTPP. I just eventually want a pair of 770 Classifieds because you can usually push them further (due to PCB), and Classified controller works on them too thereby allowing even more tweaking.
> 
> Also, my main/gaming rig JägerWulfe currently has a GTX 980 in it, and depending on how the winds blow next year I'll pick up a pair of Pascals at minimum.
> 
> But yeah, benching... The thing that gets you to put a wide variety of greenbacks ($20 bills here in Canada) into random hardware for a fun session. ^_^


Ah, ok gotcha - that makes sense. Wasn't trying to be disrespectful, just playing "devil's advocate" for a decision a lot of people might make without really thinking it through. But I can see wanting less expensive hardware to push with LN2 etc, rather than putting the pricey stuff at risk.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Ah, ok gotcha - that makes sense. Wasn't trying to be disrespectful, just playing "devil's advocate" for a decision a lot of people might make without really thinking it through. But I can see wanting less expensive hardware to push with LN2 etc, rather than putting the pricey stuff at risk.


No worries, no offense was taken ^_^ For the cost of a pair of the 770 Classifieds one is better off picking up a pair of 970's or a single 980, but they do hold a special place in some bencher's hearts, hence why I eventually want to get a pair of them


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> No worries, no offense was taken ^_^ For the cost of a pair of the 770 Classifieds one is better off picking up a pair of 970's or a single 980, but they do hold a special place in some bencher's hearts, hence why I eventually want to get a pair of them


Yeah, me too. Unfortunately, one unexpected side-effect of building a high end custom wc loop is that replacing/upgrading components becomes rather expensive and complicated. Hence why I'm still using my dusty old 770s instead of a shiney new 980ti. Holding out for Pascal before I break apart the loop and invest in new waterblocks etc.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I had a feeling the 770 would be more then sufficient, but never hurts to ask.
> 
> Still not sure about whether I would even want to go with 2560 x 1080; I've read they're not as ideal compared to the 1440p's and Im not sure a 1440 is in our budget yet; while at the same time I keep reading that 1080 on anything larger then a 24" kinda looks crappy.... hence kinda curious about the LG 25" 2560 x 1080.


Ultrawide monitors have a wider aspect ratio than regular widescreen, so the ratio of the screen height to the screen size (which is diagonal length) is going to be smaller. A 25" ultrawide will actually be shorter in height than a 24" wide. So it will actually have slightly higher pixel density.

Height of a wide 24" display: 11.77"
Height of a ultrawide 25" display: 9.85"

For two monitors with same number of horizontal lines, you'll get more ppi for the 25" ultrawide.


----------



## cjc75

Appreciate the responses, and advice CcRicers... and since this is a thread discussion for the GTX 770 and not a discussion for monitors lol

I'll finish up with saying, I'm considering just going with another 24" 1080p monitor for now, and use it until I can afford something better then use that 24 to replace my older 19" on my backup PC.

Depends really, on the uh, _significant other_, considering its going on HER Micro Center credit card! LOL


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Appreciate the responses, and advice CcRicers... and since this is a thread discussion for the GTX 770 and not a discussion for monitors lol
> 
> I'll finish up with saying, I'm considering just going with another 24" 1080p monitor for now, and use it until I can afford something better then use that 24 to replace my older 19" on my backup PC.
> 
> Depends really, on the uh, _significant other_, considering its going on HER Micro Center credit card! LOL


If I was going to do such... Just get something shiney for them too! ....What do you mean, I'm one of the rare lucky ones with a techlusting spouse where I can get away with that....


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If I was going to do such... Just get something shiney for them too! ....What do you mean, I'm one of the rare lucky ones with a techlusting spouse where I can get away with that....


Because she already got her shiney new toy earlier this year...

She got a new SSD after she used my computer running on one, and decided she absolutely had to have one too. She also got a second monitor, so she can play her MMO's with her friends on one screen, look up all the info on how to beat the "raid boss" on the other screen and tell all her friends in voice chat what to do so she can sound all important to them.

Also, because the CC is still being paid off from some previous purchases and we dont want to spend too much on it and risk maxing it out.

We're gonna go look at Monitors tonight.

I've narrowed my choices down to the following...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824116657

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009720

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824025122

They're all on sale at our local Microcenter, and the last two have IPS technology; but the UltraWide only has HDMI inputs which I don't like using on an nVidia card since nVidia can't get their act together on getting Digital Vibrance working with HDMI; without it resetting to default every time you boot... which seems to be a big problem for the GTX 770...

But the Ultrawide would still look damned cool, even though less vertical space...

I dont have room for multiple monitors so it could be useful.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> She also got a second monitor, so she can play her MMO's with her friends on one screen, look up all the info on how to beat the "raid boss" on the other screen and tell all her friends in voice chat what to do so she can sound all important to them.


LIKE. A. BOSS.


----------



## kaizah

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum as I recently purchased a second hand gaming system after being away for 10 years from the pc gaming scene.

I would like to overclock my Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB and have been reading a lot of information including this forum.

Can someone confirm the following information that I have concluded:

To achieve more than the minimal OC possible with MSI afterburner or EVGA precision x, I need to use a modded BIOS.
This modded bios would raise the limits.
The modded bios disables GPU boost.
The modded bios should be gained by uploading my original bios in this forum and asking a friendly tweaker to adjust mine.

Does this BIOS mod disable the ability to throttle to the lower states that have low clocks + less energy requirements?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaizah*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum as I recently purchased a second hand gaming system after being away for 10 years from the pc gaming scene.
> 
> I would like to overclock my Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB and have been reading a lot of information including this forum.
> 
> Can someone confirm the following information that I have concluded:
> 
> To achieve more than the minimal OC possible with MSI afterburner or EVGA precision x, I need to use a modded BIOS.
> This modded bios would raise the limits.
> The modded bios disables GPU boost.
> The modded bios should be gained by uploading my original bios in this forum and asking a friendly tweaker to adjust mine.
> 
> Does this BIOS mod disable the ability to throttle to the lower states that have low clocks + less energy requirements?


TBH Bios mod didn't make any difference for my cards unless you are hitting the power limit..... but chances are you going to need water to achieve that.
if you can hit 1300Mhz be happy really anything after 1350Mhz is not scalable performance and only going to detectable performance increase with a benchmark.


----------



## kaizah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> TBH Bios mod didn't make any difference for my cards unless you are hitting the power limit..... but chances are you going to need water to achieve that.
> if you can hit 1300Mhz be happy really anything after 1350Mhz is not scalable performance and only going to detectable performance increase with a benchmark.


Thanks for that, i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Dan-H

My Son has an MSI GTX 770 2G TwinFrozr and it seems to be running hotter than it used to. I've done the normal case clean / fan check / dust blow / remove the card dust blow.

The main issue is the current case doesn't breathe all that well and we will be moving his parts into a new case, but I thought it would be worthwhile giving the Graphics card a deep clean and re-applying thermal paste.

Suggestions on a page or video for a deep cleaning, including new thermal paste for this graphics card?

Any gotcha's to watch out for on this card when taking it apart?

Also are there any specific recommendations for thermal paste? I have arctic silver 5 and Cryorig cp9 on hand and was likely to use the silver.

thanks in advance.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> My Son has an MSI GTX 770 2G TwinFrozr and it seems to be running hotter than it used to. I've done the normal case clean / fan check / dust blow / remove the card dust blow.
> 
> The main issue is the current case doesn't breathe all that well and we will be moving his parts into a new case, but I thought it would be worthwhile giving the Graphics card a deep clean and re-applying thermal paste.
> 
> Suggestions on a page or video for a deep cleaning, including new thermal paste for this graphics card?
> 
> Any gotcha's to watch out for on this card when taking it apart?
> 
> Also are there any specific recommendations for thermal paste? I have arctic silver 5 and Cryorig cp9 on hand and was likely to use the silver.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Hope someone answers this, been curious myself.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Hope someone answers this, been curious myself.


me too. Maybe GTX970s are no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Hope someone answers this, been curious myself.


I posted over in MSI's forum. We'll see if they can help out.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> My Son has an MSI GTX 770 2G TwinFrozr and it seems to be running hotter than it used to. I've done the normal case clean / fan check / dust blow / remove the card dust blow.
> 
> The main issue is the current case doesn't breathe all that well and we will be moving his parts into a new case, but I thought it would be worthwhile giving the Graphics card a deep clean and re-applying thermal paste.
> 
> Suggestions on a page or video for a deep cleaning, including new thermal paste for this graphics card?
> 
> Any gotcha's to watch out for on this card when taking it apart?
> 
> Also are there any specific recommendations for thermal paste? I have arctic silver 5 and Cryorig cp9 on hand and was likely to use the silver.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Hope someone answers this, been curious myself.


Remove the blower assembly and replace the Thermal paste it would have bleed out over time don't be scared just undo ALL the screws and don't force it


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Remove the blower assembly and replace the Thermal paste it would have bleed out over time don't be scared just undo ALL the screws and don't force it


tnx.

any suggestions for thermal paste? I read on an older GTX card to use ceramic like arctic MX-4.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> tnx.
> 
> any suggestions for thermal paste? I read on an older GTX card to use ceramic like arctic MX-4.


they still making them out of silicon and copper so I couldn't imagine why use an older paste but this might help decide MX4 still pretty good stuff

Source


----------



## Makki

I've never installed any gpu coolers, any good tips for the job? EK waterblock on the shelf. Is there some place particularly where has to put that thermal pad? Might be that last parts will arrive like early next month


----------



## pctechguyzach

my experience is on 980ti and 970s all the same though.

Ek provided me with thermal strips thick and thin. Thin ones I had to cut up for each memory chip. The thick one was placed over the vrms. Your strips might be pre scored. Don't forget thermal paste for the gpu. Use a raised surface (book)to apply the pcb onto the waterblock.

YouTube is your friend!


----------



## vabeachboy0

Thought I'd poke my head in with a couple of reference 770's


----------



## grand masterson

Sorry for being such a noob and also if this question has been answered before, but I flashed by 770 with the EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX bios and everything checks out except my GPU fans are permanently stuck at 100%. No amount of tinkering with the fan settings will get it to come down. I had to revert back to my default BIOS to get the fans back to normal. Any help on this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## zilog

Hi there.

I registrered to the forum and this thread as I finally decided to give it a try at overclock with my MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC.

Very neat stuff you have here









So, not wanting to tinker with the voltage levels while making a custom BIOS, I chose the easy way = I flashed my card with the only suitable BIOS which is "MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom" (?)

Everything went well.

The only difference I see is that I can switch the power limit to 150% instead of 120%.

The dreaded "+12 mV" maximum setting is still there







; did I miss something ? I tried "MSI extended", "MSI standard" voltage controls, same thing.

Afterburner 4.1.1 & Nvidia drivers 355.60

Is the trick dead with current versions of AB? I don't think so.

Any ideas?

Thanks in avdance









EDIT: just reread the infos of 1st page and no mention of voltage trick = I confused this with posts based on the AB 1.8 hack with 1.3v voltage => no possibility then?


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zilog*
> 
> Hi there.
> 
> I registrered to the forum and this thread as I finally decided to give it a try at overclock with my MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC.
> 
> Very neat stuff you have here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, not wanting to tinker with the voltage levels while making a custom BIOS, I chose the easy way = I flashed my card with the only suitable BIOS which is "MSI.GTX770.G-2G-Gaming.rom" (?)
> 
> Everything went well.
> 
> The only difference I see is that I can switch the power limit to 150% instead of 120%.
> 
> The dreaded "+12 mV" maximum setting is still there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; did I miss something ? I tried "MSI extended", "MSI standard" voltage controls, same thing.
> 
> Afterburner 4.1.1 & Nvidia drivers 355.60
> 
> Is the trick dead with current versions of AB? I don't think so.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in avdance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: just reread the infos of 1st page and no mention of voltage trick = I confused this with posts based on the AB 1.8 hack with 1.3v voltage => no possibility then?


The flashed bios unlocks the power limit, but it doesn't unlock voltage. You have to use another trick to do that.... I recommend RBBY. It worked the best for me.


----------



## zilog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> The flashed bios unlocks the power limit, but it doesn't unlock voltage. You have to use another trick to do that.... I recommend RBBY. It worked the best for me.


Thanks for the info









Got it : http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions

hmm seemingly won't be supported by latest 4.1.x version of AB.

We'll see. Got it to 1250 Mhz core for now, which is correct


----------



## BWG

What would you OC this EVGA SC GTX 770 at based on what you see others achieve with similar cooling?


----------



## hertz9753

About 1300 on the core.

@msgclb @4thKor @dman811


----------



## BWG

For gaming?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> For gaming?


I ran my GTX 770 SC at 1241 for folding 24/7.


----------



## haszkura

Hi to all,

For a week I look the whole forum, trying to unlock my graphics card Gainward GTX 770 Phantom 2GB, unfortunately without effectively. I installed the new unlocked bios, I used the MSI programs AB 13 Beta 18 and Beta 14 MSI AB in accordance with the film 



, and I still have locked cpu voltage. I ask some of the card holder to make available to me your experiences with this card and helped. Please frown.gif

In Annex I join my bios.

Gainward.GTX770.2G-Phantom.rom.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haszkura*
> 
> Hi to all,
> 
> For a week I look the whole forum, trying to unlock my graphics card Gainward GTX 770 Phantom 2GB, unfortunately without effectively. I installed the new unlocked bios, I used the MSI programs AB 13 Beta 18 and Beta 14 MSI AB in accordance with the film
> 
> 
> 
> , and I still have locked cpu voltage. I ask some of the card holder to make available to me your experiences with this card and helped. Please frown.gif
> 
> In Annex I join my bios.
> 
> Gainward.GTX770.2G-Phantom.rom.zip 122k .zip file


I don't know things about bios modding, but i go with the first thing. Have you unlocked voltages at Msi Afterburner config?
If not, go to Msi Afterburner (Program Files (x86) default) folder and open up Msiafterburner.cfg. This is nice text from Hilbert @ Guru3d:
Quote:


> Seek UnofficialOverclockingEULA field and add following text:
> I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
> Set UnofficialOverclockingMode to 1 to keep PowerPlay active (may not work on old ASICs), 2 to traditionally disable PowerPlay or to 0 to temporary disable unofficial overclocking path
> 
> Using the unofficial overclock method opens up more freedom in terms of voltages and clock ranges, it however also can open a can of worms in terms of stability or weird issues.
> 
> Unofficial means unsupported -- we grant some extra tweak options to fool around with, but in no way, manner or fashion is it supported by Guru3D.com or MSI.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haszkura*
> 
> Hi to all,
> 
> For a week I look the whole forum, trying to unlock my graphics card Gainward GTX 770 Phantom 2GB, unfortunately without effectively. I installed the new unlocked bios, I used the MSI programs AB 13 Beta 18 and Beta 14 MSI AB in accordance with the film
> 
> 
> 
> , and I still have locked cpu voltage. I ask some of the card holder to make available to me your experiences with this card and helped. Please frown.gif
> 
> In Annex I join my bios.
> 
> Gainward.GTX770.2G-Phantom.rom.zip 122k .zip file


http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haszkura*
> 
> Hi to all,
> 
> For a week I look the whole forum, trying to unlock my graphics card Gainward GTX 770 Phantom 2GB, unfortunately without effectively. I installed the new unlocked bios, I used the MSI programs AB 13 Beta 18 and Beta 14 MSI AB in accordance with the film
> 
> 
> 
> , and I still have locked cpu voltage. I ask some of the card holder to make available to me your experiences with this card and helped. Please frown.gif
> 
> In Annex I join my bios.
> 
> Gainward.GTX770.2G-Phantom.rom.zip 122k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions


If I remember correctly you have to have the NCP4206 voltage controller for that mod to work a bios mod won't yield any more voltage
I believe your only option is to break out the soldering iron and a potentiometer to mod the voltage on a Gainward


----------



## BWG

I ran mine at 1293 folding.


----------



## hallph

Hi, I have the following model:
02G-P4-2774-KR

How can I enable fan speeds lower than 41% ?

It's far too loud for my liking


----------



## kithylin

I have the 4GB model and it will not go below 43% no matter what we do. This is a requirement for the card to function, even at 2D throttled-down speeds.

If you want a silent-when-idle card, upgrade to the 900 series, they all switch the fans off completely when idle.


----------



## wanderjahr

So I'm curious if anybody got a 4Gb 770 for a 1080p screen and people said it would never use more than 2Gb for textures. I've been playing Fallout 4 and I consistently use ~2500mb of vram while playing. Glad I ignored everybody wand went with my instincts.


----------



## xzamples

who here has 1 or 2 PNY 770 4gb oc


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanderjahr*
> 
> So I'm curious if anybody got a 4Gb 770 for a 1080p screen and people said it would never use more than 2Gb for textures. I've been playing Fallout 4 and I consistently use ~2500mb of vram while playing. Glad I ignored everybody wand went with my instincts.


That was true a couple years back, but not anymore. Which is pretty much why they don't even make 2GB mid-level cards anymore (do they?). I max out my 2GB @ 1080p all the time nowdays, really wish I'd gone with 4GB and looking forward to upgrading next year.


----------



## Sildur

Does the "EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.rom" bios even work correctly? Whenever I flash it on my card windows wont boot (blackscreen), instead my fans go full speed and the card gets quite hot. (Yes I do have an evga gtx770 SC-ACX 2gb)


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Does the "EVGA.GTX770.2048.SC-ACX.rom" bios even work correctly? Whenever I flash it on my card windows wont boot (blackscreen), instead my fans go full speed and the card gets quite hot. (Yes I do have an evga gtx770 SC-ACX 2gb)


If that is off the fist page then it is probably un-tested bios, they were all supplied to@Yungbenny911 the OP by a member that downloaded them off 3dguru I believe so there is a lot of mismatches.
and even when I had my skynet bios it didn't work properly even though it was a modified version of my bios. I believe they were modded manually in a developers program.
Just use http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20 to mod your own bios


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> If that is off the fist page then it is probably un-tested bios, they were all supplied to@Yungbenny911 the OP by a member that downloaded them off 3dguru I believe so there is a lot of mismatches.
> and even when I had my skynet bios it didn't work properly even though it was a modified version of my bios. I believe they were modded manually in a developers program.
> Just use http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20 to mod your own bios


Good to know, before breaking something with it...how would I disable gpu boost?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sildur*
> 
> Good to know, before breaking something with it...how would I disable gpu boost?


to be honest I used a stock bios for my scores here's my best single card run in valley I have only seen one better score but they were 1500mhz+ on core
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11180_20#post_22486523


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> to be honest I used a stock bios for my scores here's my best single card run in valley I have only seen one better score but they were 1500mhz+ on core
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11180_20#post_22486523


I see, guess gonna stick with stock bios for now. Card is acting weird anyways, it clocks itself higher then the boost clock is set to, not sure if that's normal behavior.
(Boost limit is 1163mhz, yet core clock goes up to 1202mhz)

Edit: Had to actually edit my evga bios because of the core clock boosting itself to 1202mhz for no reason(other then ******* up overclocking), also disabled boost now.


----------



## wanderjahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> That was true a couple years back, but not anymore. Which is pretty much why they don't even make 2GB mid-level cards anymore (do they?). I max out my 2GB @ 1080p all the time nowdays, really wish I'd gone with 4GB and looking forward to upgrading next year.


I don't know if you ever mess with ENB mods, but since I've installed it on Fallout 4, I haven't noticed my vram going above 1500mb. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## kolos35

I Have gigabyte gv-n770oc-4gd rev.2 windforce 3x.This bios posted on first page give me the error firmware image subsystem ID 1458.3606 does not match with the subsystem iD 1458.360c...Possible to flash this mod bios or cancel?


----------



## Sildur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kolos35*
> 
> I Have gigabyte gv-n770oc-4gd rev.2 windforce 3x.This bios posted on first page give me the error firmware image subsystem ID 1458.3606 does not match with the subsystem iD 1458.360c...Possible to flash this mod bios or cancel?


Dont use the bios from the main post, they most likely won't work.


----------



## kolos35

Thanks for reply


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanderjahr*
> 
> So I'm curious if anybody got a 4Gb 770 for a 1080p screen and people said it would never use more than 2Gb for textures. I've been playing Fallout 4 and I consistently use ~2500mb of vram while playing. Glad I ignored everybody wand went with my instincts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> That was true a couple years back, but not anymore. Which is pretty much why they don't even make 2GB mid-level cards anymore (do they?). I max out my 2GB @ 1080p all the time nowdays, really wish I'd gone with 4GB and looking forward to upgrading next year.


Using a 4GB GTX 770 here for 1080p, now combined with a I7-3770K @ 4.7 ghz for 1080p and I constantly flat out max out the 4GB of ram even at 1080p. Games like ARK:Evolved, GTA-V, and some other titles I can't recall at the moment.

In fact even with it overclocked slightly to 1202 Mhz core speed, and it's 4GB video ram, and this fast CPU, this entire configuration still isn't enough for full 60 FPS all the time @ 1080p. Not in Ark Evolved, not in fallout 4, and not in GTA-V.

I'm actually considering buying a second one and setting up SLI soon. I only paid $175 for the first one used earlier this year.. I just saw 4 of em finish on ebay auctions for $160, $185, $177, and $195 earlier this week.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Reference GTX 770's in sli i5 4690k at 4.8 ghz
Firestrike score


----------



## renoy

I have problem with my GTX 770....
and the guarantee its over....





any idea what should I do?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> I have problem with my GTX 770....
> and the guarantee its over....
> 
> any idea what should I do?


Does it only do this in one title? Or does it do this in every game you play?


----------



## renoy

I have problem with my MSI GTX 770 Gaming.....
and the guarantee is over
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Does it only do this in one title? Or does it do this in every game you play?


every game I PLAY and when when using benchmark,the driver stopped error occurred


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> I have problem with my MSI GTX 770 Gaming.....
> and the guarantee is over
> every game I PLAY and when when using benchmark,the driver stopped error occurred


Have you overclocked the ram really high before?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> I have problem with my MSI GTX 770 Gaming.....
> and the guarantee is over
> every game I PLAY and when when using benchmark,the driver stopped error occurred


Those are "Artifacts" and are the tale-tell signs of a card being overclocked too far. If they persist and you haven't overclocked it.. or if you have and return it to stock speeds and it still does it, then that's it.. the card is fried and permanently damaged.


----------



## renoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Have you overclocked the ram really high before?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Those are "Artifacts" and are the tale-tell signs of a card being overclocked too far. If they persist and you haven't overclocked it.. or if you have and return it to stock speeds and it still does it, then that's it.. the card is fried and permanently damaged.


I never overclocked it far from reference clock, always use standard and updated driver. and overclocked it when benchmark.
I never using overclocked mode on daily activity.....
then how I should I do next....can it be fixed or I should throw to the trash









thx for reply


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> I never overclocked it far from reference clock, always use standard and updated driver. and overclocked it when benchmark.
> I never using overclocked mode on daily activity.....
> then how I should I do next....can it be fixed or I should throw to the trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx for reply


I suppose in the short term you can try down-clocking the ram and see if it solves it.. and see if it continues. If it continues (in all games) and/or gets worse, I would suggest looking for a replacement.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renoy*
> 
> I have problem with my GTX 770....
> and the guarantee its over....
> 
> any idea what should I do?


use this to completely remove driver(s)
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
reinstall drivers if this don't work you could try reballing this is the same for all GPU





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Reference GTX 770's in sli i5 4690k at 4.8 ghz
> Firestrike score


not bad for reference now try break the 14k mark


----------



## vabeachboy0

If I had better cooling I think that would be possible.


----------



## cjc75

Hey all...

What is the power consumption of the GTX 770, compared to say... an older GTX 275?

I have two PC's and one of them does have a 275; I'm thinking about MAYBE getting something a little beefier though to put into my main rig, while taking its 770 out to replace the aging 275...

But I'm really wondering about the difference in power consumption; as I am more interested in REDUCING the power demands of the rig with the 275.


----------



## sklee203

Maximum Graphics Card Power (W)

GTX 275: 219W
GTX 770: 230W

passmark gpu score

GTX 275: 1218
GTX 770 : 6145

770 and 275 is not comparable in terms of performance with similar power consumption


----------



## cjc75

Oh yea... I know they cant be compared in terms of performance.

I KNOW.. my 770 totally STOMPS my old 275... but as far as power goes I kinda hoped being such a newer card/newer tech, compared to the older one, that it would use less power.

Guess not.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Oh yea... I know they cant be compared in terms of performance.
> 
> I KNOW.. my 770 totally STOMPS my old 275... but as far as power goes I kinda hoped being such a newer card/newer tech, compared to the older one, that it would use less power.
> 
> Guess not.


The GTX 770 is a souped up GTX 680 Kepler GPU. An NVIDIA GTX 970 or 960 Maxwell is what you should be looking for.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The GTX 770 is a souped up GTX 680 Kepler GPU. An NVIDIA GTX 970 or 960 Maxwell is what you should be looking for.


Thanks for the advice! Yeah I know its basically a souped up Kepler, and I am considering Maxwell for its eventual replacement!


----------



## xzamples

i am not sure what is wrong with my msi gtx 760 2gb, it does not seem to perform to its full potential

here is my gpu-z sensor log

i played some dota 2

can somebody take a look at it and tell me what they think

my gpu is not overclocked

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 2447k .txt file


----------



## xzamples

oops wrong thread


----------



## cjc75

Will my 770 4GB FTW have any problems pushing 1440p if its reduced to x8 on the PCIe?

I'm presuming no, but never hurts to ask.

I may be upgrading to an m.2 drive, maybe a pair of them... and one of my m.2 slots is tied directly to the CPU's PCIe lanes, which while makes it blazingly fast, it also cuts the GPU from x16 down to x8.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Will my 770 4GB FTW have any problems pushing 1440p if its reduced to x8 on the PCIe?.


These guys say no: https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/#4kResults


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> These guys say no: https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/#4kResults


Nice article, thanks!


----------



## boxhead1990

okay so im using that modded firmware listed in the top of the post and if i increase voltages and power limit if i even so much as touch the memory clocks by 2mhz it causes the benchmarks to crash out

same issue with going much over 30 mhz on my gpu clocks too

and iv been having somewhat frustrating problems in the last few months with my 770 i think it might be time to replace it

and note im not getting temps over 69 to 72 degrees at all and it randomly under clocks it self to the point my game stops responding if i apply over clocks aswell

iv been chasing this issue for a fair while now and i purchased this gpu used so im about out of luck for having it replaced or repaired


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxhead1990*
> 
> okay so im using that modded firmware listed in the top of the post and if i increase voltages and power limit if i even so much as touch the memory clocks by 2mhz it causes the benchmarks to crash out
> 
> same issue with going much over 30 mhz on my gpu clocks too
> 
> and iv been having somewhat frustrating problems in the last few months with my 770 i think it might be time to replace it
> 
> and note im not getting temps over 69 to 72 degrees at all and it randomly under clocks it self to the point my game stops responding if i apply over clocks aswell
> 
> iv been chasing this issue for a fair while now and i purchased this gpu used so im about out of luck for having it replaced or repaired


Probably a lemon you got there.
I can suggest is the first page BIOS are rubbish they are largely untested so you could probably get a "clean" bios off the card vendor you may have had a bugged bios flashed on it prior to acquiring the card.
might be a driver issue worth a shot with an older driver


----------



## boxhead1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Probably a lemon you got there.
> I can suggest is the first page BIOS are rubbish they are largely untested so you could probably get a "clean" bios off the card vendor you may have had a bugged bios flashed on it prior to acquiring the card.
> might be a driver issue worth a shot with an older driver


Gigabytes bios updater wont register that my system has a gpu otherwhise id use firmware from then to suite the card

Its been having these same dramas across the last few driver updates tho

Is there a link to the actual gigabyte firmware? So I can use a 3Rd party bios updater to load it and then test and see if its the modded bios that is the last hicup?

A friend will be lending me his gtx 460 to see if its what im getting my current error with

Been getting (gamename).exe has stopped reaponding pretty regularly with the ocaisional bsod since reinstallingbwindows and changingbthe bios this time


----------



## chechen25

Hi guys

I need bios for zotac gtx 770 2gb amp edition

I need help to modify the bios to zotac gtx 770 amp edition 2gb
I have suffered with locking in the game counter strike global offensive, freezing hard q 3-5 seconds to solve had q increase the voltage by afterbunner msi, like a mod to resolve this problem permanently. apparently other games do not exhibit this problem GTAV Shadow of mordor.


----------



## microchidism

Grr i'm having some difficulty trying to figure out what the best way is to remove the voltage limit so I can get it to 1.25 or 1.3v but i'm not having much luck

from what I gather is there is rbby mod which lets you get past 1.3v , but it requires you to get to 1.3v in the first place via softmod.

I tried softmod, using the command to modify afterburner etc.. that just gave me an "invalid" reply.

From what I am gathering the BIOS in the original post are finnicky at best? So im left with nothing... again

I got a watercooled galaxy 2gb at 1280 mhz core that may or may not be stable (in 80 Hrs of gameplay Witcher 3 crashed ~5 times), I figure I could run up the voltage to 1.25 and run it at 1306 all day

Cant read through 870 pages, so... ideas anyone?


----------



## feznz

To
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chechen25*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I need bios for zotac gtx 770 2gb amp edition
> 
> I need help to modify the bios to zotac gtx 770 amp edition 2gb
> I have suffered with locking in the game counter strike global offensive, freezing hard q 3-5 seconds to solve had q increase the voltage by afterbunner msi, like a mod to resolve this problem permanently. apparently other games do not exhibit this problem GTAV Shadow of mordor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Grr i'm having some difficulty trying to figure out what the best way is to remove the voltage limit so I can get it to 1.25 or 1.3v but i'm not having much luck
> 
> from what I gather is there is rbby mod which lets you get past 1.3v , but it requires you to get to 1.3v in the first place via softmod.
> 
> I tried softmod, using the command to modify afterburner etc.. that just gave me an "invalid" reply.
> 
> From what I am gathering the BIOS in the original post are finnicky at best? So im left with nothing... again
> 
> I got a watercooled galaxy 2gb at 1280 mhz core that may or may not be stable (in 80 Hrs of gameplay Witcher 3 crashed ~5 times), I figure I could run up the voltage to 1.25 and run it at 1306 all day
> 
> Cant read through 870 pages, so... ideas anyone?


Problem is that the rbby mod support is for a beta version of MSI AB and it has an expiry date where it will no longer function.
then there is the Nvidia drivers also have to be compatible with the rbby mod.

which leaves hard wire mod which is good for benchmarks but TBH I was running 1400Mhz 24/7 then GTAV came out I had to drop back to 1300MHz @ 1.3v to be stable I honestly cannot tell the loss of 100Mhz let alone 50Mhz if you guys peg back a little more rather than a voltage increase will absolutely no impact on FPS you are talking a 2% increase maximum.

BTW a bios mod won't increase voltage either.
but you could try a bios mod here http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means/0_20


----------



## microchidism

Thanks for the reply, yea sometimes I guess you gotta just stick with what you got and be happy.

With that said i'm looking for another GPU lol


----------



## Deawocz

Hello.
Im new with overclocking and got a question pls.
I have a gtx 770 phantom edition 4gb gainward i want to overclock it.
How should the settings look like?
Or how to use this Gainward.GTX770.4G-Phantom.rom i downloaded
Thank you


----------



## microchidism

If you are new I think most people would suggest software overclocking first using something like msi after burner or evga precision.

I just searched and found this youtube vid, check it out:


----------



## sterik01

Oops wrong thread lol. Delete


----------



## CS14

Ayyyyy











Ignore the cable management and pic quality. Cba to take the time to manage cables and take a nice pic between the psu being temporary and being too excited to pop in the card and try it. Picked this up for around 170-180 something at Microcenter and already love it! Can't wait to overclock it. Might go ahead and pick up another one and throw these in SLI.


----------



## nadeem1619

EVGA.GTX770.2048.1306281.zip 122k .zip file


can any one here modified this evga gtx 770 2gb bios i want to downclock the gpu clock from (1046 MHz to 950 MHZ ) because my gpu was crashing at default 1046mhz gpu clock but after down

clock the gpu clock to 950mhz through evga precision my gpu is not crashing i want some one to modified this bios to 950mhz i try to modified it but dont understand it properly i will be very thanks

for any one who done this job for me thanks in advance


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nadeem1619*
> 
> EVGA.GTX770.2048.1306281.zip 122k .zip file
> 
> 
> can any one here modified this evga gtx 770 2gb bios i want to downclock the gpu clock from (1046 MHz to 950 MHZ ) because my gpu was crashing at default 1046mhz gpu clock but after down
> 
> clock the gpu clock to 950mhz through evga precision my gpu is not crashing i want some one to modified this bios to 950mhz i try to modified it but dont understand it properly i will be very thanks
> 
> for any one who done this job for me thanks in advance


If it's unstable at default clocks I would look to get a replacement.


----------



## ButYoureSalty

My maximum stable OC ive gotten thus far is 1338 core clock with a 3945 memory clock running the Valley benchmark with a min fps of 26.4 max 100.4 and an average of 50.8. Settings were Ultra with 8xmsaa, GPU sat at 70-72~ C. Im fairly new too the whole overclocking thing. Ill post a pic of the score tonight.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ButYoureSalty*
> 
> My maximum stable OC ive gotten thus far is 1338 core clock with a 3945 memory clock running the Valley benchmark with a min fps of 26.4 max 100.4 and an average of 50.8. Settings were Ultra with 8xmsaa, GPU sat at 70-72~ C. Im fairly new too the whole overclocking thing. Ill post a pic of the score tonight.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/11180_20#post_22486523

my best single card run


----------



## CS14

Is there a custom BIOS for reference 770s?


----------



## shahineisawi

My max stable OC. Is this a decent OC? I have an EVGA GTX 770 4GB SC with Dual Bios and i flashed the BIOS. it is also an air cooled card and im reaching temps up to 81 degrees C when running Valley.


----------



## microchidism

Sry I use afterburner not precision as I didn't like the interface

is 1149 your gpu clock including boost? if so id say your card is running under the boost clock it has from factory (1163)


----------



## shahineisawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Sry I use afterburner not precision as I didn't like the interface
> 
> is 1149 your gpu clock including boost? if so id say your card is running under the boost clock it has from factory (1163)


my card ran at 1325 during tests. boost clock is same as base clock due to custom bios. I havent tried OCing memory yet.


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shahineisawi*
> 
> my card ran at 1325 during tests. boost clock is same as base clock due to custom bios. I havent tried OCing memory yet.


Ah ok thanks for clarifying, 1325 is definitely a decent overclock, I'd even say it is a good OC.

I would always say take the benchmarks with a grain of salt, for most of us the goal is to play games... and sometimes after running tons of benches you find some games unstable and you will have to dial it back a little.

good luck tho, maybe if you are lucky you can get +250 or so memory, small steps first ..keep us posted!


----------



## shahineisawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Ah ok thanks for clarifying, 1325 is definitely a decent overclock, I'd even say it is a good OC.
> 
> I would always say take the benchmarks with a grain of salt, for most of us the goal is to play games... and sometimes after running tons of benches you find some games unstable and you will have to dial it back a little.
> 
> good luck tho, maybe if you are lucky you can get +250 or so memory, small steps first ..keep us posted!



well this is stable....but it runs valley at 90 degrees C....... I need to watercool lmao


----------



## ButYoureSalty

This is my best i can get before it crashes.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Is there a custom BIOS for reference 770s?


Anyone?


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Anyone?


There may or may not be a premade one in this thread (its a lot of pages)

But it also seems like the best way to get a good bios is to actually upload your current one, have someone make the changes you seek and flash that modified bios to the card.... pretty much ensuring compatibility.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> There may or may not be a premade one in this thread (its a lot of pages)
> 
> But it also seems like the best way to get a good bios is to actually upload your current one, have someone make the changes you seek and flash that modified bios to the card.... pretty much ensuring compatibility.


Pretty much this, yes. Very high risk of bricking your card permanently (possibly beyond being able to re-flash) if you flash a bios from someone else.

Safe way (best way) is extract yours, upload it, and have someone modify it then re-flash that.


----------



## thebomb9521

Does anyone here know how to change the video card subvendor in bios? Thanks!


----------



## yamaharacer19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebomb9521*
> 
> Does anyone here know how to change the video card subvendor in bios? Thanks!


Why would you want to change the subvendor of the card?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebomb9521*
> 
> Does anyone here know how to change the video card subvendor in bios? Thanks!


I'm not sure why you would ever want to or need to. It's supposed to match up to your hardware. EVGA bios goes on EVGA Card, etc.

I'm not even sure what changing that would do.. might cause it to not flash / brick the card even.


----------



## thebomb9521

I have a Palit GTX770 4GB which crashed my whole system every time it tried to overclock itself (GPU Boost) but the place that i bought it from said that if it works while idle they won't replace it. And then i decided to flash it with a video bios of another gtx 770 from another subvendor to break the memory map which was a success. But it now was showing the other subvendor in GPU-Z so i opened the bios in a hex editor, found the bits that corresponded to the vendor and device IDs and changed them. And now i am hoping that the company that i bought my card from will replace it.

BEFORE YOU JUDGE ME, PLEASE READ:

The card genuinely doesn't work! In order for that card to run without crashing i changed it's TDP to 300W (I have a 12000w PSU).


----------



## yamaharacer19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebomb9521*
> 
> I have a Palit GTX770 4GB which crashed my whole system every time it tried to overclock itself (GPU Boost) but the place that i bought it from said that if it works while idle they won't replace it. And then i decided to flash it with a video bios of another gtx 770 from another subvendor to break the memory map which was a success. But it now was showing the other subvendor in GPU-Z so i opened the bios in a hex editor, found the bits that corresponded to the vendor and device IDs and changed them. And now i am hoping that the company that i bought my card from will replace it.
> 
> BEFORE YOU JUDGE ME, PLEASE READ:
> 
> The card genuinely doesn't work! In order for that card to run without crashing i changed it's TDP to 300W (I have a 12000w PSU).


When did you buy the gpu? From where? If it does not work under load, then they need to replace it for you or refund your money. But since you flashed a different bios onto the card, the place where you are trying to return it to probably won't do anything because it does not have the stock bios on it.

P.S. How can you possibly have a 12,000w psu?


----------



## thebomb9521

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yamaharacer19*
> 
> When did you buy the gpu? From where? If it does not work under load, then they need to replace it for you or refund your money. But since you flashed a different bios onto the card, the place where you are trying to return it to probably won't do anything because it does not have the stock bios on it.
> 
> P.S. How can you possibly have a 12,000w psu?


It's a 1200W PSU


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebomb9521*
> 
> I have a Palit GTX770 4GB which crashed my whole system every time it tried to overclock itself (GPU Boost) but the place that i bought it from said that if it works while idle they won't replace it. And then i decided to flash it with a video bios of another gtx 770 from another subvendor to break the memory map which was a success. But it now was showing the other subvendor in GPU-Z so i opened the bios in a hex editor, found the bits that corresponded to the vendor and device IDs and changed them. And now i am hoping that the company that i bought my card from will replace it.
> 
> BEFORE YOU JUDGE ME, PLEASE READ:
> 
> The card genuinely doesn't work! In order for that card to run without crashing i changed it's TDP to 300W (I have a 12000w PSU).


I'm not judging you, I'm just stating facts.

In general, you're never supposed to flash the bios of any other vendor's card in to a different one. That is, never take a PALIT GTX 770 bios and flash it in to an EVGA one.

The reason being is that just because it's the same model, does not mean it is identical. Every vendor with nvidia builds their cards differently, with different quality components that can handle different loads.

And there is a real risk that when you flash a different vendor's bios in to your card, it more than likely can, and will cause physical damage to the hardware when you try and boot up a system with a foreign bios on the card. And doing so will definitely void any manufacturer's warranty if you damage it in this way. Some cards (Have happened to me in the past experimenting with old ones) even may be damaged with a foreign bios to the point where they're totally BRICKED and won't even come on to show POST, and won't even accept a re-flash in a different computer either.

So yes, it is a very very -VERY- bad idea, and should never ever be done for any reason under any circumstance.

The "Proper" way to do it, is to extract the bios from your card and either let someone here on the forums (not me) that has a lot of experience with it modify it for you, or try and do it yourself, and then re-flash that back to it.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thebomb9521*
> 
> I have a Palit GTX770 4GB which crashed my whole system every time it tried to overclock itself (GPU Boost) but the place that i bought it from said that if it works while idle they won't replace it. And then i decided to flash it with a video bios of another gtx 770 from another subvendor to break the memory map which was a success. But it now was showing the other subvendor in GPU-Z so i opened the bios in a hex editor, found the bits that corresponded to the vendor and device IDs and changed them. And now i am hoping that the company that i bought my card from will replace it.
> 
> BEFORE YOU JUDGE ME, PLEASE READ:
> 
> The card genuinely doesn't work! In order for that card to run without crashing i changed it's TDP to 300W (I have a 12000w PSU).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not judging you, I'm just stating facts.
> 
> In general, you're never supposed to flash the bios of any other vendor's card in to a different one. That is, never take a PALIT GTX 770 bios and flash it in to an EVGA one.
> 
> The reason being is that just because it's the same model, does not mean it is identical. Every vendor with nvidia builds their cards differently, with different quality components that can handle different loads.
> 
> And there is a real risk that when you flash a different vendor's bios in to your card, it more than likely can, and will cause physical damage to the hardware when you try and boot up a system with a foreign bios on the card. And doing so will definitely void any manufacturer's warranty if you damage it in this way. Some cards (Have happened to me in the past experimenting with old ones) even may be damaged with a foreign bios to the point where they're totally BRICKED and won't even come on to show POST, and won't even accept a re-flash in a different computer either.
> 
> So yes, it is a very very -VERY- bad idea, and should never ever be done for any reason under any circumstance.
> 
> The "Proper" way to do it, is to extract the bios from your card and either let someone here on the forums (not me) that has a lot of experience with it modify it for you, or try and do it yourself, and then re-flash that back to it.
Click to expand...

I hate to throw a wrench in all this man, but.... *kithylin* is absolutely correct on this matter. If you wanna potentially Brick your card, then go for it, you payed for it, but Do Not come crying to us when its dead. That is all.


----------



## kithylin

There's even distinct variations in hardware between models on the same vendor.

In general should not for example, take bios from EVGA GTX 770 4GB CLASSIFIED and try to flash it in to EVGA GTX 770 4GB SuperClocked, also can damage cards. The EVGA classified cards use more exotic components and can handle higher voltages and loads and heat than the lesser cards.


----------



## cjc75

Is having a pair of GTX 770 4GB cards in SLI worth the power consumption that two of these beasts would devour?

As opposed to say a single GTX 980 or 980 Ti; or a single R9 390X or R9 Fury?

I'm contemplating some future GPU options for my upcoming Tax Return...

Truth is, in terms of price per performance, I'm not seeing many GPU's out there that are really worth the investment to upgrade from a GTX 770; as it seems the 770 can hold its own in various areas against them all, except for the ones in the 500 - 600+ price range like the 980's and Fury's...

On the other hand, Amazon has my eVGA GTX 770 4gb FTW card available for $350... so for the price of an R9 390/390X or a GTX 970... I could just get another 770 and go SLI...

Only catch is, it would be pushing my new eVGA G2 750wt PSU to its utmost limits... where as a single 390X or a single GTX 980 would significantly reduce the power demands of my PC.

So I guess what I'm asking is, is the power demands of two GTX 770's worth it; in terms of performance comparison with either of the higher end newer cards running single?

Oh and, this 'upgrade' may not happen for a month at least... not until we get our tax returns probably in February/March... and regardless the 770 will still be used in at least 1 of 3 PC's that we have!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Is having a pair of GTX 770 4GB cards in SLI worth the power consumption that two of these beasts would devour?
> 
> As opposed to say a single GTX 980 or 980 Ti; or a single R9 390X or R9 Fury?
> 
> I'm contemplating some future GPU options for my upcoming Tax Return...
> 
> Truth is, in terms of price per performance, I'm not seeing many GPU's out there that are really worth the investment to upgrade from a GTX 770; as it seems the 770 can hold its own in various areas against them all, except for the ones in the 500 - 600+ price range like the 980's and Fury's...
> 
> On the other hand, Amazon has my eVGA GTX 770 4gb FTW card available for $350... so for the price of an R9 390/390X or a GTX 970... I could just get another 770 and go SLI...
> 
> Only catch is, it would be pushing my new eVGA G2 750wt PSU to its utmost limits... where as a single 390X or a single GTX 980 would significantly reduce the power demands of my PC.
> 
> So I guess what I'm asking is, is the power demands of two GTX 770's worth it; in terms of performance comparison with either of the higher end newer cards running single?
> 
> Oh and, this 'upgrade' may not happen for a month at least... not until we get our tax returns probably in February/March... and regardless the 770 will still be used in at least 1 of 3 PC's that we have!


You would honestly be best to sell the 770 you have and get a 980Ti or R9 Fury. Assuming you want Max performance with No SLI issues that come with 2 GPU's. Granted Crysis, Battlefield and Star Wars would be fine with SLI, but anything older may not. Oh and Batman AK, no just don't bother lol

I SLI'ed two 980's @ 1500ish Mhz and only saw a ~10FPS gain in Crysis 3, a 25FPS gain in BF4, though after going online in a 64 Server is was only about 12-15, and Far Cry 4 just wouldn't even load, and when i forced it, it ran on One card at 20FPS.

If you have the extra budget, always go with a stronger Single card. - Linus


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> You would honestly be best to sell the 770 you have and get a 980Ti or R9 Fury. Assuming you want Max performance with No SLI issues that come with 2 GPU's. Granted Crysis, Battlefield and Star Wars would be fine with SLI, but anything older may not. Oh and Batman AK, no just don't bother lol
> 
> I SLI'ed two 980's @ 1500ish Mhz and only saw a ~10FPS gain in Crysis 3, a 25FPS gain in BF4, though after going online in a 64 Server is was only about 12-15, and Far Cry 4 just wouldn't even load, and when i forced it, it ran on One card at 20FPS.
> 
> If you have the extra budget, always go with a stronger Single card. - Linus


At this point, IMO it's foolhardy to consider buying a 770 or a 980 with Pascal on the horizon. The next generation is going to be a HUGE performance increase over anything we've seen so far, and given that prices on the 900-series cards are holding tight at their normal levels you're going to feel totally ripped off when you buy one and then 2 months later they're basically worthless.

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-gpu-analysis/

Sit tight, wait for Pascal. Don't open your wallet, do not pass go, do not collect $200. lol


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> You would honestly be best to sell the 770 you have and get a 980Ti or R9 Fury. Assuming you want Max performance with No SLI issues that come with 2 GPU's. Granted Crysis, Battlefield and Star Wars would be fine with SLI, but anything older may not. Oh and Batman AK, no just don't bother lol
> 
> I SLI'ed two 980's @ 1500ish Mhz and only saw a ~10FPS gain in Crysis 3, a 25FPS gain in BF4, though after going online in a 64 Server is was only about 12-15, and Far Cry 4 just wouldn't even load, and when i forced it, it ran on One card at 20FPS.
> 
> If you have the extra budget, always go with a stronger Single card. - Linus


Ah yeah I figured that would be the case... the 700's have been around for ages and while mine performs like a beast, its a power hog.

I can't really afford to SLI or CFX any of the highest end cards, like the 980's or the R9 Fury's; so if I were to get either of those then it would be a single card...

If I went the SLI or CFX route then it would be a pair in the 250 - 350 price range... and I just don't see that giving me much of a performance boost vs the price and power consumption; and I would likely have to replace my PSU as well, cause I'd be pushing my 750w's to their limit due to the OC's on my Haswell and my Ram...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> At this point, IMO it's foolhardy to consider buying a 770 or a 980 with Pascal on the horizon. The next generation is going to be a HUGE performance increase over anything we've seen so far, and given that prices on the 900-series cards are holding tight at their normal levels you're going to feel totally ripped off when you buy one and then 2 months later they're basically worthless.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-gpu-analysis/
> 
> Sit tight, wait for Pascal. Don't open your wallet, do not pass go, do not collect $200. lol


Two months?

Two problems with this one...

First.. .WCCF is not considered a reliable source on OCN.

Two, everyone says Pascal won't be out till Summer at the earliest and that for the 'low end' Pascal, and we won't be seeing any of the high end performance Pascal's until Q4 2016, if not.. 2017...

I will have the money for this by March.

I won't have it, in Q4 2016...

Can't "sit tight" and "wait another 10 - 12 months" for Pascal...

As for that WCCF "article" that you posted. You should really check the News Section here on OCN.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1587480/wccftech-nvidia-s-pascal-is-mia-could-be-in-trouble-reports-allege-drive-px2-demoed-with-gtx-980m-instead-of-pascal/30#post_24787156

That "Pascal powered" device that nVidia's Pres was "showing off" in that article, claiming it was Pascal powered; was actually powered by MAXWELL chips...

It may sound like great advice "oh wait for Pascal!" but really, Tax Return Season is in less then 1 month, I'll have my Tax Return by Mid February, March at the latest.. though usually I've gotten it direct deposited before the end of the first week of February. So I'll have the money by then, and its not going to sit and wait another 10 - 12 months for nVidia to pull their thumbs outta their asses and finally release their next greatest "Flagship" that AMD will have already beaten, _again_... when AMD releases their next HBM2 Fury/whatever before nVidia even gets their first low end Pascal out the door...

That money is gonna get spent before the end of March, and as usual... nVidia is off the ball and behind... so either I get something new by March... or the money gets invested into something else.. like.. a new set of pots and pans and microwave, that my girlfriend is fussing over wanting my to buy for her... and I won't be able to get another Video Card until this time 2017... which, by then.. nVidia's oh so grand and new "Pascal" will have been beaten yet again... by whatever AMD's got cooking up to release by the end of 2016...

So I may have to settle for a 980/980Ti or a Fury...

Then my 770 will either be going to replace my older GTX 275 in my other PC... or it will go to my girlfriend to replace her HD6950... which according to her, is a more important upgrade then what I want! LOL!


----------



## chrisnyc75

If you read the article I linked to you'd know it had nothing to do with wild speculation, just well established ideas about what Pascal will be. So please don't purport to tell me what is and isn't "considered" a reliable source "here on OCN". I'll be the judge of reliability for my own sake, tyvm.

As for what gpu you buy, suit yourself. I really couldn't care less. lol


----------



## yamaharacer19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> If you read the article I linked to you'd know it had nothing to do with wild speculation, just well established ideas about what Pascal will be. So please don't purport to tell me what is and isn't "considered" a reliable source "here on OCN". I'll be the judge of reliability for my own sake, tyvm.
> 
> As for what gpu you buy, suit yourself. I really couldn't care less. lol


OCN does not support the wild claims of that website because of pure speculation.

Would you believe me that I am an alien from outer space? I am a credible person.

^ The above statement was a joke.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yamaharacer19*
> 
> OCN does not support the wild claims of that website because of pure speculation.
> 
> Would you believe me that I am an alien from outer space? I am a credible person.
> 
> ^ The above statement was a joke.


"OCN" is a website, not a person with beliefs, nor a collective or cult. Intelligent members of this website are capable of evaluating invidividual articles/claims rather than lumping everything under one umbrella.

I am an alien from outerspace.
Pascal will use HBM2 and have ~17 billion transistors.

See how 1 of those statements is plausible and the other is not? That doesn't mean you have to summarily dismiss everything I say.


----------



## Mjpoulsen

Flashing a 4GB card with a 2GB bios

I'm sorry if this is on one of the 800 other pages









But i'm having huge trouble with my ASUS GTX 770 DirectCUII 4GB OC card.
The latest drivers in win10 x64 is giving me black screen and lock ups way to often, mostly in CS:GO.

I have heard that a bios flash could be a solution, but there is no newer bios for the 4GB version,
so is it safe to flash the card with a bios meant for the 2GB edition of the same card and brand?


----------



## yamaharacer19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjpoulsen*
> 
> Flashing a 4GB card with a 2GB bios
> 
> I'm sorry if this is on one of the 800 other pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i'm having huge trouble with my ASUS GTX 770 DirectCUII 4GB OC card.
> The latest drivers in win10 x64 is giving me black screen and lock ups way to often, mostly in CS:GO.
> 
> I have heard that a bios flash could be a solution, but there is no newer bios for the 4GB version,
> so is it safe to flash the card with a bios meant for the 2GB edition of the same card and brand?


No! Never do that! Just use a previous driver.


----------



## Mjpoulsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yamaharacer19*
> 
> No! Never do that! Just use a previous driver.


Yeah, i would normally do that, but sw: battlefront requires a newer deiver to run.
What makes you say never? I was forseeing another response


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjpoulsen*
> 
> Yeah, i would normally do that, but sw: battlefront requires a newer deiver to run.
> *What makes you say never?* I was forseeing another response


You risk turning your card into a brick.

What do you mean Battlefront "requires" newer Drivers.

The game actually checks driver versions before it loads and then somehow confirms the driver version with the video card maker?

Cause I never heard of a game that does that...

Most of us here are running older drivers on our 770's cause we get better performance with them by doing that.. this is because nVidia stopped supporting the 770 in its drivers at least two years ago.

Are you using Drivers from Asus? Or are you using the reference Drivers from nVidia?

I noticed this is only your second post here on OCN, so welcome to the club. If you're patient with people here, you will get plenty of help and advice and you might even find someone experienced enough with the BIOS on these cards, whose willing to Modify your existing BIOS for you.


----------



## cjc75

I would also go so far as to say its wrong of SW:Battlefront to require newest Drivers... cause they're screwing a **** ton people out from playing the game.

If it does it to me when I get the game, I may even consider consulting a lawyer about a class action lawsuit, considering my GTX 770 is barely two years old since I bought it NEW directly from eVGA in March 2014. So from MY perspective as an American Consumer, _my Video Card is still covered under manufacturer warranty_, and so it still has at least another year of life to it, two years at the most... and NEW games should continue to run fine on it... at least, from my perspective as a paying consumer.

So I expect the makers of SW:Battlefront to provide me with a brand new $350 Video Card with updated Drivers, in the Game Box!


----------



## Mjpoulsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> The game actually checks driver versions before it loads and then somehow confirms the driver version with the video card maker?
> 
> Cause I never heard of a game that does that...
> 
> Are you using Drivers from Asus? Or are you using the reference Drivers from nVidia?
> 
> I noticed this is only your second post here on OCN, so welcome to the club. If you're patient with people here, you will get plenty of help and advice and you might even find someone experienced enough with the BIOS on these cards, whose willing to Modify your existing BIOS for you.


Thank you!

Yeah, it's the first game i have been denied access to play, by driver recognition aswell.
It makes a popup saying your driver must be 358.50 or newer.

At the moment i am using the latest Nvidia Geforce driver - 361.43
Today i have been testing the card, with some minor changes in GPUtweak, (higher volt/lower clock), and so far it's been stable.

But there are no alternate bios avaiable for the 4GB edition, so now i need to make up with myself, if i want to try and make my own bios, with NiBiTor(i think), and use nvflash for the first time.
The PC is not for me, so i need to make it stable without the help from Afterburner or GPUTweak etc.


----------



## Dan-H

My son's GTX 770 needed the driver update to run battefront, and so far has been working fine. It is running Win81-64. MSI GTX 770 2G TwinFrozr

Search reddit for "battlefront driver" and there are several threads with suggestions.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Ah yeah I figured that would be the case... the 700's have been around for ages and while mine performs like a beast, its a power hog.
> 
> I can't really afford to SLI or CFX any of the highest end cards, like the 980's or the R9 Fury's; so if I were to get either of those then it would be a single card...
> 
> If I went the SLI or CFX route then it would be a pair in the 250 - 350 price range... and I just don't see that giving me much of a performance boost vs the price and power consumption; and I would likely have to replace my PSU as well, cause I'd be pushing my 750w's to their limit due to the OC's on my Haswell and my Ram...
> Two months?


I just wanted to comment that you should look at the nvidia specifications on the wikipedia page. The GTX 770 is spec'd as 230 watts TDP, which I know that's supposed to bet thermal, but it's usually a good guideline for power as well.

While the GTX 980 Ti is quoted at 250 watts. So newer is not always better, depending on if you have flagship of older model lineup or just the top of the mid-range (770's).

Also I have a single 4GB GTX 770 myself, paired with a i7-3770k @ 4747 mhz and this configuration is not nearly enough for most modern games, at least not at 1080p / ultra settings every new game. Something is going to have to be replaced soon. Heck it barely manages 24 - 30 FPS in star citizen at the moment on medium.. and that's with the optimized config file.

Also I'm using the EVGA SuperClocked cards, which run at 1189 mhz default. I had been using a custom bios with extra power allotment, set to run 1202 mhz always and had been using evga precisionX for more voltage and everything. And in the end I concluded that it's just a lot of extra stress and heat on the thing just to run an extra +20 mhz roughly. So I went back to stock bios and everything's happier.

About your price and performance comparison.

Look at the raw numbers and raw compute performance.

If using my EVGA's SuperClocked edition @ 1189, then the GTX 770 is doing 3380 Gflops per card. and 80% of that (expecting roughly 80% scaling with second card) is 2704 Gflops, so then two together would result in net 6084 gflops of compute performance together. And even a single GTX 980 Ti is only 5632 Gflops, and even the Titan X is 6144.

So if buying used (you can buy used EVGA cards from ebay, and activate them for full factory warranty), and I paid $185 for my first 770.. if I can get a second one for near $180 - $240, I'll end up paying less than a GTX 980 ti by almost -$250, and have more performance in the end.

Power usage will be more but we live in a area here in Texas with cheap power so that's not much of a concern.

So yes, I am looking forward to a second 770 soon.

Also another comment on the "SLI vs Single Card" arguement. Other people need to bear in mind 4K gaming. Currently, even the Titan X alone, can not handle 4K in modern DirectX-11 games with full 8x / 16x anti-aliasing and all the bells and whistles on and maintain 60 FPS. I've seen all the tests on it, they normally run all of them with like 4xAA or something weak.

If people want to game in 4K with "all the bells and whistles" and every option pushed to the max, they have no choice but to use SLI / Crossfire. There is no other way currently.

Also everyone saying "Wait for pascal! It'll be so much faster!" may bear in mind AMD's Fury X offering that came out, that was only like +20% faster than their previous flagship cards, and not the "huge jump in performance" everyone thought HBM would bring. There's no way of knowing what pascal will bring to the table. For all we know it may only be +10% faster than 980 Ti, but half the power usage or less. That very may well be what nvidia's plan is. No one has review samples. No one can test performance yet. And no one knows exactly how they will behave until we have the physical parts to play with sent to the review sites. All we have right now is PR's marketing hype and some slides with graphs.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjpoulsen*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yeah, it's the first game i have been denied access to play, by driver recognition aswell.
> It makes a popup saying your driver must be 358.50 or newer.
> 
> At the moment i am using the latest Nvidia Geforce driver - 361.43
> Today i have been testing the card, with some minor changes in GPUtweak, (higher volt/lower clock), and so far it's been stable.
> 
> But there are no alternate bios available for the 4GB edition, so now i need to make up with myself, if i want to try and make my own bios, with NiBiTor(i think), and use nvflash for the first time.
> The PC is not for me, so i need to make it stable without the help from Afterburner or GPUTweak etc.


Have you considered that it could be an issue with Windows 10, and not the video card or its drivers?

There is also a SW:Battlefront Fan Club here on OCN where you might find some additional help.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1576457/official-star-wars-battlefront-discussion-thread

A lot of people have a lot of different system configurations, so be patient and keep poking around and maybe you'll find someone with a similar issue to what you have who might have a solution that works for you!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjpoulsen*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yeah, it's the first game i have been denied access to play, by driver recognition aswell.
> It makes a popup saying your driver must be 358.50 or newer.
> 
> At the moment i am using the latest Nvidia Geforce driver - 361.43
> Today i have been testing the card, with some minor changes in GPUtweak, (higher volt/lower clock), and so far it's been stable.
> 
> But there are no alternate bios avaiable for the 4GB edition, so now i need to make up with myself, if i want to try and make my own bios, with NiBiTor(i think), and use nvflash for the first time.
> The PC is not for me, so i need to make it stable without the help from Afterburner or GPUTweak etc.


Do not ever flash bios from a different model card in to yours. Pretty much it's 99.99% chance you will destroy your card even to the point that it won't be able to take a re-flash later with the original bios. There is a very real risk that the wrong bios can actually fry the physical processing chip on the board.

So yes, that is a big big no-no, never ever do that under any circumstance.

And also, most manufacturers can tell you've done this and if you try to send it back to them with the wrong bios flashed into it, they'll void your warranty and send the dead card back to you, and may even charge you for return shipping.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Also I have a single 4GB GTX 770 myself, paired with a i7-3770k @ 4747 mhz and this configuration is not nearly enough for most modern games, at least not at 1080p / ultra settings every new game. Something is going to have to be replaced soon. Heck it barely manages 24 - 30 FPS in star citizen at the moment on medium.. and that's with the optimized config file.
> 
> Also I'm using the EVGA SuperClocked cards, which run at 1189 mhz default. I had been using a custom bios with extra power allotment, set to run 1202 mhz always and had been using evga precisionX for more voltage and everything. And in the end I concluded that it's just a lot of extra stress and heat on the thing just to run an extra +20 mhz roughly. So I went back to stock bios and everything's happier.


My 770 is currently paired with an i5-4690K, also overclocked at 4.7ghz.

Thats good info to know about Star Citizen, as I'm actually looking at it and thinking about Pledging into it within the next few days maybe; and had been looking for FPS results relating to the 770. Had a feeling they would probably be low and that it wouldn't be capable of running SC at the best graphic settings.

My card is EVGA's FTW model; handles most everything I've thrown at it like a champ so far... But regardless of the fact that I bought it mid 2014 and its still under Warranty, etc... I also know that the 700 series is getting aged. I also have a second PC... an i5-2500K that is paired with an even older GTX 275!

So, I figure if I can decide on an upgrade for the 770; then I can then use the 770 to upgrade that 275.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> If using my EVGA's SuperClocked edition @ 1189, then the GTX 770 is doing 3380 Gflops per card. and 80% of that (expecting roughly 80% scaling with second card) is 2704 Gflops, so then two together would result in net 6084 gflops of compute performance together. And even a single GTX 980 Ti is only 5632 Gflops, and even the Titan X is 6144.
> 
> So if buying used (you can buy used EVGA cards from ebay, and activate them for full factory warranty), and I paid $185 for my first 770.. if I can get a second one for near $180 - $240, I'll end up paying less than a GTX 980 ti by almost -$250, and have more performance in the end.
> 
> Power usage will be more but we live in a area here in Texas with cheap power so that's not much of a concern.


As for getting a second 770 FTW off Ebay, etc... I am also considering that I may have to upgrade my PSU for that, as opposed to running a single 980/Ti/390X/Fury/etc which my current PSU could easily handle without me having to change any of my existing overclocks on CPU or RAM. With that in mind, a single card as opposed to a second 770 and possible PSU replacement (when my current PSU is still fairly new and runs great) seems a more economical solution.

Also, here in Atlanta... power usage isn't quite as cheap when you're in an apartment.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Also another comment on the "SLI vs Single Card" arguement. Other people need to bear in mind 4K gaming. Currently, even the Titan X alone, can not handle 4K in modern DirectX-11 games with full 8x / 16x anti-aliasing and all the bells and whistles on and maintain 60 FPS. I've seen all the tests on it, they normally run all of them with like 4xAA or something weak.
> 
> If people want to game in 4K with "all the bells and whistles" and every option pushed to the max, they have no choice but to use SLI / Crossfire. There is no other way currently.


I just upgraded to 27" 1440p...

So I don't have any plans to go up to 4K for awhile...

Maybe in a couple more years...


----------



## Mjpoulsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Have you considered that it could be an issue with Windows 10, and not the video card or its drivers?
> 
> There is also a SW:Battlefront Fan Club here on OCN where you might find some additional help.


I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Have you considered that it could be an issue with Windows 10, and not the video card or its drivers?
> 
> There is also a SW:Battlefront Fan Club here on OCN where you might find some additional help.


I don't know if the problems would persist on Win 7/8, but its not a downgrade im willing to make.
I belive myself, that the problem is the newest drivers from Nvidia, and that specific 4GB OC model, failing with boost clock.

The problem is not SW: Battlefront, i think it´s all games. Battlefront is just the reason, i can´t use older drivers, stable for Fermi cards.


----------



## cjc75

I am curious as to what Driver most everyone is using at present on their 770's....

I had been using an older one, but recently within the past few weeks updated to v355.98 to try to resolve an issue within Assassin's Creed: Rogue (it did not resolve the issue) and only within the past week I am starting to see odd problems pop up.

For starters, for the first time... in, ever... I am getting this error: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3633

I got that error several times while logged into Second Life, which... is NOT a very graphically intensive application.. I, mean, seriously? Second Life? We're using mostly 256x and 512x textures there; and the simulator region that I spend time in is one that I helped build!

Also have had some random instances of random games crashing to desktop, and a few cases of my screen just suddenly going completely black/blank for a few seconds during some game play (last night was latest during a session of Sins of a Solar Empire) then coming back.

Either I need to rollback my Driver; or this is all just reinforcing my decision to get a newer video card with my Tax Return...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> I am curious as to what Driver most everyone is using at present on their 770's....
> 
> I had been using an older one, but recently within the past few weeks updated to v355.98 to try to resolve an issue within Assassin's Creed: Rogue (it did not resolve the issue) and only within the past week I am starting to see odd problems pop up.
> 
> For starters, for the first time... in, ever... I am getting this error: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3633
> 
> I got that error several times while logged into Second Life, which... is NOT a very graphically intensive application.. I, mean, seriously? Second Life? We're using mostly 256x and 512x textures there; and the simulator region that I spend time in is one that I helped build!
> 
> Also have had some random instances of random games crashing to desktop, and a few cases of my screen just suddenly going completely black/blank for a few seconds during some game play (last night was latest during a session of Sins of a Solar Empire) then coming back.
> 
> Either I need to rollback my Driver; or this is all just reinforcing my decision to get a newer video card with my Tax Return...


Sounds like a unstable OC, Drivers conflicting or GPU giving up a little. If its fine in a AAA title but messes up on weak games (Minecraft/SecondLife/Garry's Mod) then it might be a OC/Volts issue. Try turning back your OC or up you Vcore a touch.


----------



## Dan-H

I don't have access to the system at the moment, but it was latest, downloaded from nVidia around 12/27/15.


----------



## Mjpoulsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> I am curious as to what Driver most everyone is using at present on their 770's....
> 
> I had been using an older one, but recently within the past few weeks updated to v355.98 to try to resolve an issue within Assassin's Creed: Rogue (it did not resolve the issue) and only within the past week I am starting to see odd problems pop up.
> 
> For starters, for the first time... in, ever... I am getting this error: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3633


It sounds like your having the same problems as me, after upgrading to the latest drivers... And from what i have found it is caused by boost fails.
My card is a factory OC 4GB asus, and i found that it helped underclocking and overvolting in Asus GPUtweak.
Try set Core clock at 1055Mhz and volt at +1025mv (mine was 1012 stock), could be fun to see if you are getting the same gains.

I have still not decided if i want to use Kepler Bios Tweaker v1.27 to edit the boost table, and flash the changes to the card, to see if this is the fix.


----------



## kithylin

I should edit my earlier post. I have been having several "Display driver has stopped responding but has recovered" problems recently. But only after I tried disabling the voltage boost with evga precisionx recently for about a week. I didn't think about it being the drivers. I may make a backstep back to like 341.44 again. That's my "old trusted stable" driver and see if it goes away at stock voltage.

I'll probably try that tomorrow if I get time. Busy day ahead of us tomorrow and might not get time to do a driver revert, we'll see how tomorrow goes.

Anyway I will get on this in the next couple days, and then I'll write back and see what I get from it.

It may be possible there's something terribly unstable with the new drivers for our older cards. This wouldn't be the first time nvidia's done this.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> I am curious as to what Driver most everyone is using at present on their 770's....
> 
> I had been using an older one, but recently within the past few weeks updated to v355.98 to try to resolve an issue within Assassin's Creed: Rogue (it did not resolve the issue) and only within the past week I am starting to see odd problems pop up.
> 
> For starters, for the first time... in, ever... I am getting this error: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3633
> 
> I got that error several times while logged into Second Life, which... is NOT a very graphically intensive application.. I, mean, seriously? Second Life? We're using mostly 256x and 512x textures there; and the simulator region that I spend time in is one that I helped build!
> 
> Also have had some random instances of random games crashing to desktop, and a few cases of my screen just suddenly going completely black/blank for a few seconds during some game play (last night was latest during a session of Sins of a Solar Empire) then coming back.
> 
> Either I need to rollback my Driver; or this is all just reinforcing my decision to get a newer video card with my Tax Return...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I should edit my earlier post. I have been having several "Display driver has stopped responding but has recovered" problems recently. But only after I tried disabling the voltage boost with evga precisionx recently for about a week. I didn't think about it being the drivers. I may make a backstep back to like 341.44 again. That's my "old trusted stable" driver and see if it goes away at stock voltage.
> 
> I'll probably try that tomorrow if I get time. Busy day ahead of us tomorrow and might not get time to do a driver revert, we'll see how tomorrow goes.
> 
> Anyway I will get on this in the next couple days, and then I'll write back and see what I get from it.
> 
> It may be possible there's something terribly unstable with the new drivers for our older cards. This wouldn't be the first time nvidia's done this.


Interesting I had had similar thoughts about drivers I been playing fallout 4 I was having 'display driver has stopped working error' so I ended backing off my OC to 1241Mhz
I am on 359.06 driver it is the last installable driver for me, TBH I have been thinking that all the drivers since the 9xx series cards came out were pretty average
I had kept reverting back to 147.52 while I was on win7, but now I am on win10 I am forced to use a later driver.
Guess it is a way to persuade people to upgrade to latest cards.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I was on win7, *but now I am on win10*


Not trying to start (another) Win10 rant but I've seen driver stability issues on several systems and it wasn't just while gaming.

I have a few older ( but not old) systems I've done Win10 testing on and the driver stability just isn't there. In some cases it is the video drivers, other cases WiFi/BT but in the end I revert to Win7 or Win81 and stability returns.


----------



## cjc75

Appreciate the advice guys.

Fortunately, haven't had any more odd issues for the past few days though.

Its definitely not my OC, as I currently do not have one on the GPU and I removed it from my CPU when we started running the Heater instead of the AC... the vent in the room is directly above the intake fans for my PC.

Been using this video card since March 2014, and haven't had a single problem until now.

In fact I've not had ANY problems, with the PC until now...

Going to try some of the ideas here any way...

Regardless, looks like I might be getting a newer Video Card soon anyway; as I did my taxes last night!







I'll probably put this GTX 770 into my other computer to replace its older GTX 275.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Not trying to start (another) Win10 rant but I've seen driver stability issues on several systems and it wasn't just while gaming.
> 
> I have a few older ( but not old) systems I've done Win10 testing on and the driver stability just isn't there. In some cases it is the video drivers, other cases WiFi/BT but in the end I revert to Win7 or Win81 and stability returns.


I'm on Windows 7 x64 here myself. It's only rather recently I've had issues.

Personally, my video card (EVGA GTX 770 4GB SuperClocked) came default at 1189 mhz from EVGA. I was using custom bios with extra wattage for it, and higher voltage with evga precisionX, and all of that just for 1202 mhz. Which actually worked fine, just.. made it run a lot hotter than it needs to and it's not that much difference over what EVGA shipped it as.

So I've been trying to run it "Stock" at least, evga's stock speed for a while. That's when I flashed back the original factory bios and then tried it with the voltage down and that's when I saw these issues.

So anyway, the issue may not be unique to Windows 10 users either.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Not trying to start (another) Win10 rant but I've seen driver stability issues on several systems and it wasn't just while gaming.
> 
> I have a few older ( but not old) systems I've done Win10 testing on and the driver stability just isn't there. In some cases it is the video drivers, other cases WiFi/BT but in the end I revert to Win7 or Win81 and stability returns.


I will give you a +1 I am not going to revert back to win7/8.1 to fix the problem, when reducing the OC fixed my problem.
personally I just found 347..52 to be the last trusty old driver for windows 8.1 and 320.49 to be my favourite benching driver


----------



## cjc75

Turns out my issue might not be a driver related issue...

I realized that I have been getting that OpenGL TDR error, while ONLY using Second Life, and nothing else... See, I spent a good 6 hours playing Fall Out 4 yesterday with no problems. Then I log into SL and get a TDR error and promptly crash, and Im sitting there scratching my head going "W T F?"

Then I remember, my SL Viewer issued an update a few weeks ago, about the time this started. So I'm thinking it might be related to that specific Viewer Update and filed a bug report on their JIRA last night.


----------



## kjrayo18

Just got mine of cl for a steal, other then the random ass black screens this thing is amazing. Does what my old 970 would do.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Appreciate the advice guys.
> 
> Fortunately, haven't had any more odd issues for the past few days though.
> 
> Its definitely not my OC, as I currently do not have one on the GPU and I removed it from my CPU when we started running the Heater instead of the AC... the vent in the room is directly above the intake fans for my PC.
> 
> Been using this video card since March 2014, and haven't had a single problem until now.
> 
> In fact I've not had ANY problems, with the PC until now...
> 
> Going to try some of the ideas here any way...
> 
> Regardless, looks like I might be getting a newer Video Card soon anyway; as I did my taxes last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably put this GTX 770 into my other computer to replace its older GTX 275.


Whattcha gonna do with the 275?


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Whattcha gonna do with the 275?


Depends on a few things...

Might use it for a PhysX card; or use it to build a third PC for "legacy" games and such....

Of course the "girlfriend" has other ideas for "my" Tax Return...









So I guess we'll see!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Depends on a few things...
> 
> Might use it for a PhysX card; or use it to build a third PC for "legacy" games and such....
> 
> Of course the "girlfriend" has other ideas for "my" Tax Return...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess we'll see!


Just so you know, the GTX 275 is not powerful enough to be a physx card for a GTX 770, or even worse anything newer than the 770. It would actually hinder performance by quite a bit if you tried that.


----------



## kjrayo18

I just sent in my 770 classified for rma, it was loosing signal and giving me some crazy random artifacts, in stock speeds ? Hopefully they send me a good one. I'm read a lot of 770s have that problem even when new


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> I just sent in my 770 classified for rma, it was loosing signal and giving me some crazy random artifacts, in stock speeds ? Hopefully they send me a good one. I'm read a lot of 770s have that problem even when new


Sounds like the first one I picked up. Wouldn't give out a signal most of the time and when it did the fan was stuck at max speed 24/7.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Just so you know, the GTX 275 is not powerful enough to be a physx card for a GTX 770, or even worse anything newer than the 770. It would actually hinder performance by quite a bit if you tried that.


Good to know!

Thanks!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Good to know!
> 
> Thanks!


not to mention the actual game support list is microscopic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_hardware-accelerated_PhysX_support


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Good to know!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention the actual game support list is microscopic
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_hardware-accelerated_PhysX_support
Click to expand...

They really need to get that list bigger.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> not to mention the actual game support list is microscopic
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_hardware-accelerated_PhysX_support


That list is not updated very often, I haven't seen any changes since 2013. There's a lot more games that support physx than what's on that list out there, nearly double or more.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> They really need to get that list bigger.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> That list is not updated very often, I haven't seen any changes since 2013. There's a lot more games that support physx than what's on that list out there, nearly double or more.


Where's the full list? even GeForce list is about the same as Wiki
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/physx/games


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Where's the full list? even GeForce list is about the same as Wiki
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/physx/games


As far as I know there is no "full list" anywhere. There's just a lot of games I've found that support physx that didn't make it on to that list is all.

So.. just there's stuff out there that does, and they don't have it in there.

I don't know how to use / edit / write wiki websites so I never bothered editing it.


----------



## zelgit

Hi guys, I'm new here. I hope I'm not breaking any rule but right now I want to ask if it is possible to combine a Gigabyte 4GB GTX770 with a Gainward Phantom GTX770 4GB in SLI? Thanks!


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelgit*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here. I hope I'm not breaking any rule but right now I want to ask if it is possible to combine a Gigabyte 4GB GTX770 with a Gainward Phantom GTX770 4GB in SLI? Thanks!


I recall some time back a guy had problems with SLI with EVGA SC with a earlier and later model GTX 770, it was an known issue.

it should work 95% sure it will just need to run a GPU OC program to match the clocks between cards


----------



## zelgit

Ok @feznz thanks for your input. So you mean that if one is overclocked and the other one isn't then it will not work? Or do you mean that there is a possibility that, even though non of them are overclocked, they could have different "base" clock?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelgit*
> 
> Ok @feznz thanks for your input. So you mean that if one is overclocked and the other one isn't then it will not work? Or do you mean that there is a possibility that, even though non of them are overclocked, they could have different "base" clock?


In nvidia with SLI you should try to match the clock speeds 1:1 between the two cards exactly, for best compatibility and stability. You can try it without it but it would most likely cause games to crash / driver resets / etc, because "the proper way to do it" is supposed to be to combine two 100% identical cards.

So if you have one that's overclocked and one that is not, you would have to either overclock the not-overclocked one to match the other, or down-clock the faster one to match the slower one.

Either way the result would be the same: matching the clocks.

A overclocking utility like MSI Afterburner / EVGA PrecisionX would be useful for this.

It's not 100% a flat requirement to match clocks, as some configurations work without doing that.. but you should, just so everything works smoothly.


----------



## mxthunder

Just picked up a reference 770 off ebay. Flashed the EVGA SC bios to it in the OP. Seems there is some issues controlling voltage now, however. Even if I set +.12V in evga precision, the voltage remains at 1.163. Anyone know if there is a different/better modded bios for a reference card around?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Just picked up a reference 770 off ebay. Flashed the EVGA SC bios to it in the OP. Seems there is some issues controlling voltage now, however. Even if I set +.12V in evga precision, the voltage remains at 1.163. Anyone know if there is a different/better modded bios for a reference card around?


I'm hesitant to write this.. because I think you probably already know this... but... uhm.. random bioses from other cards not made for that one most likely probably won't work on it.

I'm surprised it didn't brick it already.

How about just.. extracting that bios, posting it up here and asking someone to modify it for you then flashing it back?

At least that way it's guaranteed to work.


----------



## mxthunder

I do know that, I have flashed and modded many cards before, checkout the 780Ti thread... however I am just surprised that like a normal vanilla reference BIOS is not like the most common thing in this thread.
I checked the device ID, etc before I flashed it.
For some reason precision X 4.2.1 does not work on this card compared to the newest version. Which is odd, because 4.2.1 is the only version that works with the bios on my 780ti.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Just picked up a reference 770 off ebay. Flashed the EVGA SC bios to it in the OP. Seems there is some issues controlling voltage now, however. Even if I set +.12V in evga precision, the voltage remains at 1.163. Anyone know if there is a different/better modded bios for a reference card around?


Skyline created a modded BIOS for my card (GTX 770 2GB Reference - Titan Cooler). I can upload it for you if you want, I forget the exact specs, but like others said, it's not smart to use random BIOS's.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I do know that, I have flashed and modded many cards before, checkout the 780Ti thread... however I am just surprised that like a normal vanilla reference BIOS is not like the most common thing in this thread.
> I checked the device ID, etc before I flashed it.
> For some reason precision X 4.2.1 does not work on this card compared to the newest version. Which is odd, because 4.2.1 is the only version that works with the bios on my 780ti.


I didn't intend any insult to your intelligence or anything. I was guessing by your post count and rep that you likely already knew.. dunno why I felt like mentioning it really.

I would of thought the same would apply to reference cards as well as any other card. But I have little to almost no experience with flashing different make bioses to things myself, so what do I know. I tried it once and my GTX 770 booted up POST with garbled text and artifacts everywhere and thought I bricked it. I got lucky and flashed stock back in another machine and it didn't die.


----------



## mxthunder

Interesting. These cards are a little different than I am used to I guess. Even with the stock bios flashed on, the voltage is fluctuating when I have it set to something specific in evga precision.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Skyline created a modded BIOS for my card (GTX 770 2GB Reference - Titan Cooler). I can upload it for you if you want, I forget the exact specs, but like others said, it's not smart to use random BIOS's.


I would like that reference bios as well I run 2 of them in sli with shunt resistor mod on them.


----------



## kithylin

My card is: EVGA GTX 770 4GB, ACX, Dual-Bios, Super-Clocked card.

So I tried first the bios on page1 for this thread "EVGA.GTX770.4096.Dual SC.zip" which should, in my mind.. be for my card.

After flashing it I got garbled text in BIOS / POST and flashy artifacts and discolored stuff everywhere. I let it boot to windows anyway and showed desktop and it was just "snowfest" and snowy everywhere so bad I couldn't distinguish anything.

I had to shut off the computer and use another older machine to flash it back to stock bios.

I don't know what it is but the 700 series are very picky special to bioses I think. I ended up extracting my stock bios and uploading that and had someone modify it for me and re-flashed it and it worked fine.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> My card is: EVGA GTX 770 4GB, ACX, Dual-Bios, Super-Clocked card.
> 
> So I tried first the bios on page1 for this thread "EVGA.GTX770.4096.Dual SC.zip" which should, in my mind.. be for my card.
> 
> After flashing it I got garbled text in BIOS / POST and flashy artifacts and discolored stuff everywhere. I let it boot to windows anyway and showed desktop and it was just "snowfest" and snowy everywhere so bad I couldn't distinguish anything.
> 
> I had to shut off the computer and use another older machine to flash it back to stock bios.
> 
> I don't know what it is but the 700 series are very picky special to bioses I think. I ended up extracting my stock bios and uploading that and had someone modify it for me and re-flashed it and it worked fine.


I had a similar experience with mine, I even used a stock EVGA bios to match my card. It seems it's so picky you sometimes need the exact model's bios.


----------



## kjrayo18

Kinda sad got my replacement 770 classified today and green and pink artifacts everywhere ? Maybe it's time to give up on these 770s lol or 3rd times a charm.


----------



## mxthunder

Making slight progress with my kids 770. I have the SC bios back on the card, running 1280 core clock, +270 on the memory (whatever that equates to) and have 1.268V set on the voltage slider. I think I am only seeing the voltage vary because of either poor monitoring, or poor vreg circuitry. Temps are ~60*C with 100% fan speed, running 80% fan speed nets about 65*C temps, still stable so far. Would like to just push to 1300Mhz and call it a day. My 4 year old cant wait much longer to play games on his new video card.


----------



## kjrayo18

Hey guys, I just recieved my 970 so I'm wondering what to do with my 770 classified when it arrives from rma. Is it worth keeping it and using it as a physx card? Or sell it now while it's worth something? Just curious to know what you think and what you would do.


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> Hey guys, I just recieved my 970 so I'm wondering what to do with my 770 classified when it arrives from rma. Is it worth keeping it and using it as a physx card? Or sell it now while it's worth something? Just curious to know what you think and what you would do.


well when I get my 970 back I will be selling my GTX 770

imo the 770 draws too much power/ makes too much noise to be used in my setup


----------



## kjrayo18

Makes sense guess I'll just sell it and see if I can get a refurb 970 to sli


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> well when I get my 970 back I will be selling my GTX 770
> 
> imo the 770 draws too much power/ makes too much noise to be used in my setup


FYI according to wikipedia a stock GTX 770 is spec'd for just 230 watts, and a stock GTX 970 is only 145 watts.

So yes the 770's are more, but not significantly so, only +85 watts over a 970. That and you only get +281 Gflops performance increase going to the 970.

And.. the 970 only has 3.5 GB of ram for games, the 770's get up to 4GB.

It's almost not even worth the upgrade at all, I doubt you'll see much performance difference.. especially if you had a classified or overclocked series 770 that made up that extra 281 Gflops already.


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> FYI according to wikipedia a stock GTX 770 is spec'd for just 230 watts, and a stock GTX 970 is only 145 watts.
> 
> So yes the 770's are more, but not significantly so, only +85 watts over a 970. That and you only get +281 Gflops performance increase going to the 970.
> 
> And.. the 970 only has 3.5 GB of ram for games, the 770's get up to 4GB.
> 
> It's almost not even worth the upgrade at all, I doubt you'll see much performance difference.. especially if you had a classified or overclocked series 770 that made up that extra 281 Gflops already.


The original guy was referring to whether he should use his 770 as a dedicated physx card and I was just letting him know what I will be doing when I get my 970 back.

As far as performance, it is to each his own, my 970 allowed me to finish my Witcher 3 experience the way I wanted and to me that was worth it. At the moment the game is unplayable on my 770 using the same settings I had on my GTX 970.

The 970 is also pretty good at overclocking..... in my case way better than my own 770.

I was running at 1500/8000 which gave me a higher 3dmark score than some GTX 980s (I got 13200 graphic score) vs my GTX 770 which gave me ~8600 Graphics Score.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> Hey guys, I just recieved my 970 so I'm wondering what to do with my 770 classified when it arrives from rma. Is it worth keeping it and using it as a physx card? Or sell it now while it's worth something? Just curious to know what you think and what you would do.


I'd playfully say sell it to a bencher as they go nuts over those cards (aka the Classified series), but I don't know how many would be actively collecting such cards nowadays.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd playfully say sell it to a bencher as they go nuts over those cards (aka the Classified series), but I don't know how many would be actively collecting such cards nowadays.


Seeing as how it was recently returned from rma and had to back for a 2nd time due to artifacting, I'm not so sure that suggestion is wise, playful or not.







It would be different if the card hadn't experienced issues. Especially if it didn't need re-rma'd.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Seeing as how it was recently returned from rma and had to back for a 2nd time due to artifacting, I'm not so sure that suggestion is wise, playful or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be different if the card hadn't experienced issues. Especially if it didn't need re-rma'd.


Most of the higher end benchers are going to take a soldering iron to it and then take it subzero anyways









But despite my love for a pair of them eventually, I know video cards probably aren't happening in my near future.


----------



## johnjohniejonjo

Hi, I have MSI GTX 770 LIGHTNING

it has base clock of 1150Mhz and Boost clock of 1202Mhz(based on the official site)
can I still improve its performance by flashing custom bios?
I have 550W PSU and i7-4770 and using aircooling system

also msi lighting is my fav card, because the led fits my system color scheme which is blue.
it looks nice in my case.
wanted to buy 780 lightning but cant find a good 2nd hand price at my country.


----------



## ViSo36

Hi all,
Are the screenshots a good proof?
I mean, all of you are using GPU-z validations, but my GU-z is showing 1153mhz in core clock (1205mhz in boost) but Sensors tab and Afterburner are giving me the Core is at 1254mhz.

Maybe a modded BIOS is causing me that? I tried modifying the BIOS many times, to try to remove the voltage limit ( without success







)

Thank you.


----------



## acanom

Hey there,
can someone mod this firmware for me please?

GTX770_GAINWARD_PHANTOM_2GB.zip 125k .zip file


I tried using the one from the opening post and everything crashed. Had to reflash in save mode to get it back working.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kjrayo18

So guys just an update to my second rma, they actually sent me a 980 ftw ? I almost got a mini heart attack ?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> So guys just an update to my second rma, they actually sent me a 980 ftw ? I almost got a mini heart attack ?


I'm so sorry to hear that, and I will happily send you my 770 that is still under full warranty to trade you so you don't feel like you were treated unfairly.









I mean, WOW That's awesome


----------



## kjrayo18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that, and I will happily send you my 770 that is still under full warranty to trade you so you don't feel like you were treated unfairly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, WOW That's awesome


lol I know super crazy sucks I have to sell my 970 which is only 3 weeks old lol


----------



## IngmarB96

I want to overclock my 770 farther than 100 mhz clock and 375 mhz memory but I also run a 4690k at 4,4 ghz on an vs550 from corsair. Do you guys think I need a better powersupply???


----------



## yamaharacer19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IngmarB96*
> 
> I want to overclock my 770 farther than 100 mhz clock and 375 mhz memory but I also run a 4690k at 4,4 ghz on an vs550 from corsair. Do you guys think I need a better powersupply???


Quite possibly. You have to also look at the Amps on the 12v rail. The GTX770 requires 42A on the 12v rail. Looking at the specs of your PS, you are right on the cusp on what is required for a GTX770.


----------



## IngmarB96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yamaharacer19*
> 
> Quite possibly. You have to also look at the Amps on the 12v rail. The GTX770 requires 42A on the 12v rail. Looking at the specs of your PS, you are right on the cusp on what is required for a GTX770.


I have been eyeballing the corsair hx750i so I think it's time for a new powersupply.
Thanks for the help☺


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IngmarB96*
> 
> I have been eyeballing the corsair hx750i so I think it's time for a new powersupply.
> Thanks for the help☺


new power supply or money towards a GTX970 or better
personally I would save your money, and get newer card I can tell you now OC might net 10-15% with gaming
looking at my benchmarks in my profile I know the absolute maximum you can gain.
I can tell you my cards are also starting to fail because of the extra loading from OC


----------



## acanom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acanom*
> 
> Hey there,
> can someone mod this firmware for me please?
> 
> GTX770_GAINWARD_PHANTOM_2GB.zip 125k .zip file
> 
> 
> I tried using the one from the opening post and everything crashed. Had to reflash in save mode to get it back working.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Nobody still watching this thread who can help me out here? Please


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acanom*
> 
> Nobody still watching this thread who can help me out here? Please


Post your bios and request over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/

They're a bit uppity over there and require people to have 10 unique rep's to post a request. But fortunately for you.. you meet that requirement. So go ahead.


----------



## acanom

Thank you sir!


----------



## Zantrill

Just curious. I'll be receiving a package back from MSI on an RMA. (770 TF OC 2gb) Never done an RMA before. My package sent was just the gpu in a shoebox. It weighed 2.5lbs total at UPS. In just one week of MSI receiving my package, they have given me a tracking number and shipped a package out. Should be here Thursday. It weighs 1/2 pound more at 3lbs.

What's the chance they're sending me a 900 series card instead of a repaired 770 or replacement 770?


----------



## microchidism

If you are a long time MSI customer and that product was bought/ registered with an authorized seller I would say there is a decent chance.

Although Id think the 7xx series cards would weigh more, but good luck there have always been positive stories!


----------



## acanom

Ok, so how do I brick my card that it´s an RMA case? With all the 970/980s going out instead of RMA


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acanom*
> 
> Ok, so how do I brick my card that it´s an RMA case? With all the 970/980s going out instead of RMA


I think I've already done it to my 770 on accident running it at 1.300v all this time.. because now it constantly driver-resets even flashed back to factory bios and "leaving it alone" without PrecisionX ... I pretty much have to have it at 1.300v now to use it normally, stock or overclocked.

I wonder if EVGA is doing the passing-out-900's for RMA returns.. but my warranty runs until June 3, 2018, so I'ma hold out and see if it keeps running with PrecisionX at least until next year.. and hope I can get a GTX-1000's card from RMA. Maybe GTX-2000's in 2018.

I'm also going to try and get another 770 later this year while we can still activate warranties on em.. runs for 3 years from purchase date even if we buy em in 2016 off of ebay with no original receipt. If I get another one later this year it'll run until some time in to 2019 on warranty.

I did this with my first EVGA video card. Bought a broken GTX 560-ti-448-cores-edition off ebay for $50 used, waited til the last week of warranty, RMA'd it and got a GTX-660-Ti back.


----------



## Zantrill

I know I'm pretty exited... if they send the 970.... it would be a jump to 4gb. That 2gb 770 was holding me back in games. But.. my luck has always been bad. Either case... even getting the 770 back will be much better than staying on this 570...


----------



## evosamurai

can some please modify a bios for me? gtx 770 ftw 4gb, thanks

GK104.zip 123k .zip file


----------



## xlghostlx

Hi all (sorry for my bad english)

i have an issue with my GTX 770 Gigabyte oc windoforce 3x:

GPU original bios:

Well i've used the Guru from gigabyte to OC the gpu but if i go over 60 core clock, while gaming the monitor give no signal... i've tryed to up the voltage power limit etc.. nothin can't go over 60 (memory clock too)

So i've used your custom bios... Flashed with the tool at the first post (back of my bios with GPUz, Renamed the custom bios to x.rom moved to the folder where flasher is; Opened the EZflash.bat; pressed 1, after 2, after 3, after 4 don't really know what this are but ok; restarted my pc to make sure)

the problem i've seen with this bios are the same of the stock but i noticed that the core clock in idle was always 1139!!! (With origina 135...)

So i've tryed to rollback to my stock bios and the problem still persist (alway 1139 in idle....)

What i've wrong? i've unistalled driver with DDU reinstalle with clear option... but nothin. Always the same problem


----------



## Zantrill

MSI sent my RMA'ed 770 back... the same one... and it still does the same thing. (Monitors keep shutting off. My 570 doesn't do that.)


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> MSI sent my RMA'ed 770 back... the same one... and it still does the same thing. (Monitors keep shutting off. My 570 doesn't do that.)


Get back on the horn and yell at someone and demand they fix it.

I had to call in and RMA 3 times with seasonic to get them to replace my dead power supply.

A little suggestion for you that worked at the end on the 3rd one for me....

Write a personal note on paper stating the problem "Card physically works, but shuts off monitors under load", to make sure they do "more" than the basic power-on tests and actually load test it. Then tape the envelope to the card it's self, like, over the power connectors to make sure they remove it before testing it.

Because (I think) the testing technicians don't ever read the ticket history for a card, they just slap it in a test bench, do power-on tests and slap an "OK! GOOD!" sticker on it and send it back.

So I think my idea worked, and finally I got them to send me a 100% new replacement unit.


----------



## Zantrill

Thanks... I'll get ahold of them... again...


----------



## Ghostman1911

Giant help here guys!!!

I flashed the modded BIOS for my Windforce X3 4GB, but i just CANT OVERCLOCK IT!!!

Using MSI afterburner... Power slide set to 150%, voltage bump to max - 0.12v... I just cant put a single +10mhz on the core or +50mhz on memory, the screen freeze on Heaven and video driver crash.
Please help me!
My PSU is 700W Thermaltake TR 2....


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostman1911*
> 
> Giant help here guys!!!
> 
> I flashed the modded BIOS for my Windforce X3 4GB, but i just CANT OVERCLOCK IT!!!
> 
> Using MSI afterburner... Power slide set to 150%, voltage bump to max - 0.12v... I just cant put a single +10mhz on the core or +50mhz on memory, the screen freeze on Heaven and video driver crash.
> Please help me!
> My PSU is 700W Thermaltake TR 2....


Welp she dead... Start saving.

Naw jk, hopefully. I would flash her back to Stock cause the Mod BIOS aint working right.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostman1911*
> 
> Giant help here guys!!!
> 
> I flashed the modded BIOS for my Windforce X3 4GB, but i just CANT OVERCLOCK IT!!!
> 
> Using MSI afterburner... Power slide set to 150%, voltage bump to max - 0.12v... I just cant put a single +10mhz on the core or +50mhz on memory, the screen freeze on Heaven and video driver crash.
> Please help me!
> My PSU is 700W Thermaltake TR 2....


Out if sheer curiosity, what does gpu-z show core and memory frequencies running at before you try overclocking it? I ask because some modded bioses will have higher values set for those by default. For example, the bios cyclops did for my msi gtx 980 has my core at 1456,when default is much lower than that.


----------



## Ghostman1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Welp she dead... Start saving.
> 
> Naw jk, hopefully. I would flash her back to Stock cause the Mod BIOS aint working right.


Even with stock bios i cant overclock it, occours the same thing, black screen, freeze and driver crash....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out if sheer curiosity, what does gpu-z show core and memory frequencies running at before you try overclocking it? I ask because some modded bioses will have higher values set for those by default. For example, the bios cyclops did for my msi gtx 980 has my core at 1456,when default is much lower than that.


Before the biosmod my core clock was 1135 with boost to 1180, after flash is 1150, boost disabled by default


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostman1911*
> 
> Even with stock bios i cant overclock it, occours the same thing, black screen, freeze and driver crash....
> Before the biosmod my core clock was 1135 with boost to 1180, after flash is 1150, boost disabled by default


That doesn't sound too good. Are there any problems with driver crashes or even artifacts when gaming (or benching) on the stock bios at stock settings?

Also, when this is happening, what temperature is your core running at and what percentage are the fans set to? Also, as silly as it sounds, have you tried blowing out the cooler with a datavac (or compressed air)? I ask because temperatures can cause instability.

Changing/redoing the thermal paste might help, especially if it's temperature related.


----------



## Ghostman1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Welp she dead... Start saving.
> 
> Naw jk, hopefully. I would flash her back to Stock cause the Mod BIOS aint working right.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That doesn't sound too good. Are there any problems with driver crashes or even artifacts when gaming (or benching) on the stock bios at stock settings?
> 
> Also, when this is happening, what temperature is your core running at and what percentage are the fans set to? Also, as silly as it sounds, have you tried blowing out the cooler with a datavac (or compressed air)? I ask because temperatures can cause instability.
> 
> Changing/redoing the thermal paste might help, especially if it's temperature related.


At stock BIOS i just got driver crash with CS: GO, with other games are fine. My temps are always at 65C with fans at 45%. I cleaned my GPU last weekend but didnt changed the thermal paste.

I tried to overclock it with just 15mhz on core and after run Heaven for the second time i got black screen and driver crash. im starting to think that my GPU is not fan of overclock.


----------



## lhrik

hey guys, i have a pny 770 (not the enthusiast)

base clock runs at 1046, and mem at 1753 for a boost at 1085

now the only overclock i did was through MSI afterburner and I got a +160 that should give 1046+160=1206 right?
But when I run furmark, I have gpuz and msi afterburner monitoring the clock and it says 1228 Mhz, and that's no matter what overclock i am applying.

Could anyone explain to a noob? I mean could that be a locked boost clock?

thanks in advance


----------



## IngmarB96

greatings Ihrik,
the GK104 goes up in steps of 13 and only when you crank up the core voltage to max you get your full overclock


----------



## lhrik

uh, i have no idea what i'm doing. still, in the kepler bios tweaker I have a "voltage pattern" http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=862493Untitled.png , i'm not sure if i should just put the voltages on max value? ie 1212.5 mV?

edit: re reading your post, i guess that's what you were saying


----------



## IngmarB96

greatings Ihrik,

If you don't know what you're doing just follow this: 1 crank up the core voltage and powerlimit to max, don't worry the card will only use what it needs. than increase the core clock in steps of 13 and running unigine valley between every step until it crashes. when it crashes just turn it down by 26 and you will have a stable overclock.


----------



## lhrik

thanks for your help Ingmar. There's something i should say, my max voltages are 1.2 when using MSI Afterburner only, and 1.2 when unlocking max voltages through bios flash. Looks like i can't do much.

I still managed to get a +135 clock and +400 for the mem.


----------



## Shamu

Hi everyone, been following this thread for a while now. Finally decided to flash my card (Gigabyte 770GTX 4GB Windforce).

I downloaded the utility and the bios for the 4gb Gigabyte, renamed the bios to X.rom and placed it in the folder with ezflash. I proceeded to flash the bios using the 1 removed protection - 2 backed up current rom - 3 flashed new bios. Seemed to have worked no errors or funkyness until I rebooted.

On reboot during motherboard splash screen the Gigabyte logo (Gigabyte MB) is visible along with the windows loading icon, however everywhere else are these funky green lines and breaks in the image. This continued in windows, evga precision x popped up saying there was no installed device and closed.

I guess there is something that my card might not like with the custom bios, does that seem to be a correct assumption?

I was successfully able to flash the original rom back on to the card between the green.

Should I attempt it again or just forget about it?

Thanks!!


----------



## lilchronic

Cmon guy's we cant have the RED Team Beating the Green Team. Come submit your runs for the Green team.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shamu*
> 
> Hi everyone, been following this thread for a while now. Finally decided to flash my card (Gigabyte 770GTX 4GB Windforce).
> 
> I downloaded the utility and the bios for the 4gb Gigabyte, renamed the bios to X.rom and placed it in the folder with ezflash. I proceeded to flash the bios using the 1 removed protection - 2 backed up current rom - 3 flashed new bios. Seemed to have worked no errors or funkyness until I rebooted.
> 
> On reboot during motherboard splash screen the Gigabyte logo (Gigabyte MB) is visible along with the windows loading icon, however everywhere else are these funky green lines and breaks in the image. This continued in windows, evga precision x popped up saying there was no installed device and closed.
> 
> I guess there is something that my card might not like with the custom bios, does that seem to be a correct assumption?
> 
> I was successfully able to flash the original rom back on to the card between the green.
> 
> Should I attempt it again or just forget about it?
> 
> Thanks!!


If you downloaded the bios from the first page I am totally not surprised they have about a 90% non-compatibility rate, that has been mention numerous times in the past 12 months or so ...


----------



## Shamu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> If you downloaded the bios from the first page I am totally not surprised they have about a 90% non-compatibility rate, that has been mention numerous times in the past 12 months or so ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply! Guess I'll stick with Precision X then..


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shamu*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply! Guess I'll stick with Precision X then..


Actually... we've said this a lot recently.

But the -SAFE- way is to use either nvflash or gpu-z and extract the exact bios your card has, out of it, upload that, then post it to the forums and request someone modify your card's specific bios, then re-flash -that-, then you should be good to go.

That's how all of us do it.

Pretty much, do not ever for any reason or circumstance download or try to use any other bios posted by anyone even if it's for your same model of gpu, it won't work, or runs a risk of breaking it.


----------



## michael-ocn

Help! The green team is being overrun by mobs of red cards and there's very little time left...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd


----------



## IngmarB96

That's because amd users have somthing to prove


----------



## arabair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Actually... we've said this a lot recently.
> 
> But the -SAFE- way is to use either nvflash or gpu-z and extract the exact bios your card has, out of it, upload that, then post it to the forums and request someone modify your card's specific bios, then re-flash -that-, then you should be good to go.
> 
> That's how all of us do it.
> 
> Pretty much, do not ever for any reason or circumstance download or try to use any other bios posted by anyone even if it's for your same model of gpu, it won't work, or runs a risk of breaking it.


Could somebody please modify/unlock my bios? I extracted it with Gpu-Z. Have got the MSI.GTX770.N770-TF-4GD5OC with 4gb. What is the best way today to flash the bios?
Thanks for helping me. Have a nice day


----------



## arabair

MSI.GTX770.N770-TF-4GD5OC.zip 58k .zip file


----------



## Mjpoulsen

I still got problems with my DirectCUII 4GB OC.
I can provoke a bsod when i run furmark and let the card heat up to 80 degrees, then stop the furmark and leave it on the desktop.
Then the idle state takes over, and i get a BSOD within 30 sekunds, and need to make a hard reset, before i have a picture again.

I found out that when i activate "Always 3D clock" in GPU Tweak II, the voltage is constant 1200mv and clock is a constant 1137mhz.
And then i get no BSOD. If i quit GPU Tweak, then i get an instant BSOD.

So would a solution be to disable "Boost entry" under "Common - Basic clock settings" in kepler bios tweaker and flash the card?
Or is anyone seing problems with this.

Just using GPU tweak is not a option, because the problem would easily reappear on system format or driver updates.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zantrill

Gtx 770 2gb..... 3xMonitors 1080p.... Skyrim... High texture pack... Will I be good?


----------



## samoth777

Has anybody here been getting weird stuttering/under-performance on their 770/680 from the latest drivers?


----------



## dmnclocker

Hi all. I run 2 Nvidia Gtx 770's 2 Gb cards in Sli. I haven't updated the bios since I got them. What kind of things can be done to improve my cards? Here is my bios if someone wanted to tweak it for me. Do I need 2 bios saves 1 for each card, or use same bios for both?

GK104.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## Glad18or

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and stumbled on it whilst searching GTX 770 undervolting, im curious, does anyone have, or know of anywhere I can find instructions on how to use the bios tweaking utility that's on the home page? I'm the same as dmnclocker, same bios since purchase. I'm aiming to undervolt the cards, even get a better overclock if I can, because I want to reduce the use of the fans for noise yet even running the fans at 100% in sli mode, the top gpu is up to 87 degrees which I'm finding rather concerning, after reading others results with similar hardware. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## vabeachboy0

i did the shunt resistor mod to my ref. 770's without even having to touch the vbios. The power limit never reaches above 50% and it boost itself up to 1300 gpu without having to overclock it. Here's the mod


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> i did the shunt resistor mod to my ref. 770's without even having to touch the vbios. The power limit never reaches above 50% and it boost itself up to 1300 gpu without having to overclock it. Here's the mod


Looks really tempting, but.. my 770's still under factory warranty for another 2 years, so.. I'll have to wait to try that out some day in the future.


----------



## dmnclocker

Is it safe to overclock gpu with stock cooler and use custom Bios?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> Is it safe to overclock gpu with stock cooler and use custom Bios?


Depends on the card. If it's one of the nvidia default reference cards with the sqirrel-cage / leaf-blower radial fans, then I would say no. But if it's an aftermarket card with some sort of dual-fan or triple-fan setup, then Probably could safely, to a certain point, yes.


----------



## dmnclocker

It's a card with only one fan that was built by Nvidia. I did put the custom Bios on there and did core +100 for 30 min and the temps reached 86* C. Is that a little too warm? I tested with Valley.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> It's a card with only one fan that was built by Nvidia. I did put the custom Bios on there and did core +100 for 30 min and the temps reached 86* C. Is that a little too warm? I tested with Valley.


It's certainly awfully warm by really far. By comparison my GTX 770 from EVGA with dual-fan setup I put custom bios on it and a little overclock and it averages 60c-65c in most games, 70c - 72c in some rare games, even after multiple hours of gaming all day.

Personally I wouldn't ever run any video card higher than 80c on a regular basis, that's extremely hot.


----------



## dmnclocker

Thanks for reply. That's kind of what I was thinking,that's too warm. I think I'll just flash stock Bios back on and no overclock,or do you think the custom Bios with no extra overclock will be OK.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmnclocker*
> 
> Thanks for reply. That's kind of what I was thinking,that's too warm. I think I'll just flash stock Bios back on and no overclock,or do you think the custom Bios with no extra overclock will be OK.


Supposedly video cards are "designed" to run 100c - 120c within design specifications by nvidia without damage. But personally I don't like running any of my components that hot, no matter what they are. And in general, anything that runs cooler will last longer. If you're planning to keep the thing for 3-5 years, then I would say run it cooler, if you're planning to replace it later this year when pascal comes out.. run it hotter if you don't care if it dies soon.

Ultimately it's your card and it's up to you though. I can't tell you what to do for it. I'll just give you some information and suggestions.

Basically if you run it hot and you destroy it.. don't come back on me and try to say it's my fault or something.


----------



## 66racer

I thought I would do another update on my asus 770, I did the hardware volt mod on it, has tons of hours gaming at 1.39v 1467mhz/7400mhz when on water and 1.33v 1424mhz/7400mhz on air when I took it out of the loop. It has benched maybe 2-3hrs total of 1.45-1.50v and is still alive today. It has degraded a bit, what was stable at 1424mhz at 1.33v is maybe 1350mhz stable now but I got it at launch so the card long in the tooth. Also, she does live an easy life now, I havent had time to game in the past 12months.

This card was golden though, at stock volts she used to be able to do 1359-1372mhz single run benching and game at 1320-1340mhz for hours.

Glad to see discussion revolving this card! They are tough little gpu's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> i did the shunt resistor mod to my ref. 770's without even having to touch the vbios. The power limit never reaches above 50% and it boost itself up to 1300 gpu without having to overclock it. Here's the mod


Wow man that site looks like an excellent resource!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I thought I would do another update on my asus 770, I did the hardware volt mod on it, has tons of hours gaming at 1.39v 1467mhz/7400mhz when on water and 1.33v 1424mhz/7400mhz on air when I took it out of the loop. It has benched maybe 2-3hrs total of 1.45-1.50v and is still alive today. It has degraded a bit, what was stable at 1424mhz at 1.33v is maybe 1350mhz stable now but I got it at launch so the card long in the tooth. Also, she does live an easy life now, I havent had time to game in the past 12months.
> 
> This card was golden though, at stock volts she used to be able to do 1359-1372mhz single run benching and game at 1320-1340mhz for hours.
> 
> Glad to see discussion revolving this card! They are tough little gpu's
> Wow man that site looks like an excellent resource!! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks for the rep.







Yea that site shows in detail how nvidia boost works. I soldered the 2 shunt resistors on the back of the cards and that worked out great. If i had water blocks for these cards i'm quite sure they could overclock pretty high, that's until I get to the VRM limits


----------



## vabeachboy0

Have a question for everyone. Which driver version are you using with your 770's? Im am stuck on 362.00 cause any driver after that sli does not work. I am on windows 10 pro.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Have a question for everyone. Which driver version are you using with your 770's? Im am stuck on 362.00 cause any driver after that sli does not work. I am on windows 10 pro.


using 362.00 as well, most stable one it seems like so far.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Have a question for everyone. Which driver version are you using with your 770's? Im am stuck on 362.00 cause any driver after that sli does not work. I am on windows 10 pro.


These cards don't support DirectX-12, so there's no reason at all to be using them in windows 10.

In windows 7 x64, drivers 364.72 work 100% flawless with no issues what so ever with my GTX 770.


----------



## damos1212

My Fan keeps going to 100% once I install drivers and I have no way of changing that.
Any Idea how to fix it?
I've read something about Gpuboost 2.0 or something causing that.

(Gainward Gtx 770 2gb)

Edit: Fixed it by using another Dvi port.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damos1212*
> 
> My Fan keeps going to 100% once I install drivers and I have no way of changing that.
> Any Idea how to fix it?
> I've read something about Gpuboost 2.0 or something causing that.
> 
> (Gainward Gtx 770 2gb)
> 
> Edit: Fixed it by using another Dvi port.


Grab a copy of MSI Afterburner. 100% free software that works with all nvidia cards.

https://gaming.msi.com/features/afterburner/

Even if yours isn't an MSI card it will still work.

It has manual fan controls, and monitoring and you can even set your own fan curve profiles.


----------



## damos1212

Nothing worked. Not afterburner or anything else.
One of the dvi ports was broken or something


----------



## pole88

Hello,

I got a Zotac GTX 770 4gb from a friend.

He said it always ran with low fps.
Warranty is over.

The Problem of the card is that is doesn't clock up. It always stucks in P8 state (idle clock).

Things i tried were:

Tried the card on 3 different systems with different drivers
Changing nvidia settings ( "Manage 3D Settings" -> "Power Management Mode" -> from Adaptive to Prefer maximum performance" )
Msi Afterburner OC
K Boost
Nvidia Inspector -> changing p-state
nvidiaInspector.exe -forcepstate:0,0
Nvidia-smi (force p state and force clock) got: Setting applications clocks is not supported for GPU 0000:01:00:00.0. Treating as warning and moving on. All done.
Multi Display Power Saver

Nothing worked.

So i flashed the bios
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=&manufacturer=Zotac&model=GTX+770&interface=&memType=&memSize=4096

i didnt backup my original bios :/ cause it has the same number 80.04.C3.00.6A as the bios from the techpowerup site
so i tried 80.04.B4.00.2A and 80.04.C3.00.05 -> got artifacts and driver issues. couldnt ran the card

so i flashed it back to 80.04.C3.00.6A with the bios from the techpowerup site

so what can i do now ?
modify this bios rom?

i hope it is not a hardware problem.. the soultion could be so simple .. just changing the p state

Thanks!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pole88*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I got a Zotac GTX 770 4gb from a friend.
> 
> He said it always ran with low fps.
> Warranty is over.
> 
> The Problem of the card is that is doesn't clock up. It always stucks in P8 state (idle clock).
> 
> Things i tried were:
> 
> Tried the card on 3 different systems with different drivers
> Changing nvidia settings ( high performance, single...)
> Msi Afterburner OC
> K Boost
> Nvidia Inspector -> changing p-state
> nvidiaInspector.exe -forcepstate:0,0
> Nvidia-smi (force p state and force clock)
> Multi Display Power Saver
> 
> So i flashed the bios
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=&manufacturer=Zotac&model=GTX+770&interface=&memType=&memSize=4096
> 
> i didnt backup my original bios :/ cause it has the same number 80.04.C3.00.6A as the bios from the techpowerup site
> so i tried 80.04.B4.00.2A and 80.04.C3.00.05 -> got artifacts and driver issues. couldnt ran the card
> 
> so i flashed it back to 80.04.C3.00.6A with the bios from the techpowerup site
> 
> so what can i do now ?
> modify this bios rom?
> 
> i hope it is not a hardware problem.. the soultion could be so simple .. just changing the p state
> 
> Thanks!


Did you go in to the nvidia control panel and "Manage 3D Settings" -> "Power Management Mode" -> And change it from Adaptive to Prefer maximum performance" ?


----------



## pole88

yes i did


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pole88*
> 
> yes i did


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but if you've done all this and it won't kick up to 3D clocks when you load a game than more than likely the card's toasted / ruined / dead.


----------



## damos1212

Is it normal that my card never goes above 71% power usage in afterburner?
Limit is set to 100%

Gpu usage doesn't go over 70% either even though I still haven't reached 120fps


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damos1212*
> 
> Is it normal that my card never goes above 71% power usage in afterburner?
> Limit is set to 100%
> 
> Gpu usage doesn't go over 70% either even though I still haven't reached 120fps


You reaching 120 FPS is entirely... situational. Depends on processor, game, and game settings.

I can't get my overclocked (fully functional) GTX 770 to barely manage 60 FPS @ 1080p in modern DirectX-11 games at medium settings even with a i7-3770k @ 4.8 ghz.

High / ultra settings are just impossible and make for an unplayable experience in most games.

As for GPU Utilization, I guess it depends on the game. GTA-V for example I'm a constant 99% gpu usage everywhere all the time. Ark: Survival Evolved, also 99% usage everywhere all the time.

GTA-V I get 60-70 FPS everywhere at medium @ 1080p, but if I go into the grass in mountains it drops to 40's. In ark evolved I never hit 60 FPS anywhere. That game (ARK) is new and unoptimized so far though.

But playing some other older games I never get above 30% - 40% gpu usage.. one is like Race Driver: GRID is like 20% on my card.

So it depends on which game your playing. Try newer games and see if the gpu usage doesn't go higher. And you're probably never going to see 120 FPS with a single 770 unless you're playing on low settings or an older title.


----------



## damos1212

The thing is that it was at 100% before I reinstalled windows a couple of days ago.
Now it just keeps throttling at 70%.
I had 120fps in diablo 3 before and now it sits at around 100 without the gpu not going to 100.
The only thing I did was flash a new bios on my gpu.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damos1212*
> 
> The thing is that it was at 100% before I reinstalled windows a couple of days ago.
> Now it just keeps throttling at 70%.
> I had 120fps in diablo 3 before and now it sits at around 100 without the gpu not going to 100.
> The only thing I did was flash a new bios on my gpu.


Then.. I hope you saved a copy of the original and just flash the old one back if it worked better before? That would be your answer.


----------



## damos1212

I don't have it anymore forgot to make a backup before reinstalling windows. Thing is that it was working fine after flashing before I reinstalled windows though.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damos1212*
> 
> I don't have it anymore forgot to make a backup before reinstalling windows. Thing is that it was working fine after flashing before I reinstalled windows though.


I don't know what else to suggest then. Perhaps try re-installing drivers. I use an old version of "Treexy driver cleaner" for that (Google for it), I use windows 7 still, and the older versions work better for Win7. I don't know how it works on any newer versions of windows. I refuse to load windows 10 on any of my computers at the moment.

Even then.. I have to reboot in to safe mode to be able to run the driver cleaner, but that's how I get a "clean slate" before reloading nvidia drivers.. maybe your driver install is just slightly corrupted some how.

That's the only thing I can think of, if it worked before you changed software.


----------



## matrixhaj

you are mistaking power ussage and gpu usage.
power ussage is telling you, that your card is using 70% of TDP. But at the same time Gpu ussage could be 100%..
you have probably only checked bad OSD status..


----------



## babyzone2

Wondering what is the high temp people get on our GTX 770 when loaded, in game, or stress test, for example.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> Wondering what is the high temp people get on our GTX 770 when loaded, in game, or stress test, for example.


That's highly subjective to what people are doing to/with their cards and the games.

I'm running a voltage boost on mine to +1.30v and an overclock of 1202 mhz, and some games like Euro Truck Simulator 2.. it never gets above 75c core temps after hours of gaming. But if I go play Ark: Survival Evolved, or GTA-V it can get up to 80c - 85c. Air cooled on EVGA ACX version. So it just greatly depends on the game and what clocks/voltage people are running.


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> That's highly subjective to what people are doing to/with their cards and the games.
> 
> I'm running a voltage boost on mine to +1.30v and an overclock of 1202 mhz, and some games like Euro Truck Simulator 2.. it never gets above 75c core temps after hours of gaming. But if I go play Ark: Survival Evolved, or GTA-V it can get up to 80c - 85c. Air cooled on EVGA ACX version. So it just greatly depends on the game and what clocks/voltage people are running.


have you try the stress programs ,like furmark? I assume those software would load the card in a more extreme way. I consider 770 only an average card when it comes to power consumption.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> have you try the stress programs ,like furmark? I assume those software would load the card in a more extreme way. I consider 770 only an average card when it comes to power consumption.


NO! I do not run furmark and never will, and no one ever should. Do not ever run furmark! It has been proven by multiple people to push cards to unsafe dangerous levels and has even killed some stock clocked cards by some people.

"Stress testing" a gpu card does -NOTHING-, because no game that exists in the world will -EVER- get it that hot. It's not possible under normal usage situations, no matter what game or how high/hard of settings to ever run the cards as hot/hard as furmark does. The risk is too high. Unless you're under warranty and just don't care and plan to RMA it if it dies.

EDIT: Just so you know, there is a big disclaimer warning when you launch the "test" with furmark saying it may damage the health of your card. This warning should not be taken lightly. Every time you run furmark you reduce the lifespan of a video card slightly. So it especially should not be run on like, a GTX 770 that is already several years old, and likely already had several years in service before testing.


----------



## babyzone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> NO! I do not run furmark and never will, and no one ever should. Do not ever run furmark! It has been proven by multiple people to push cards to unsafe dangerous levels and has even killed some stock clocked cards by some people.
> 
> "Stress testing" a gpu card does -NOTHING-, because no game that exists in the world will -EVER- get it that hot. It's not possible under normal usage situations, no matter what game or how high/hard of settings to ever run the cards as hot/hard as furmark does. The risk is too high. Unless you're under warranty and just don't care and plan to RMA it if it dies.
> 
> EDIT: Just so you know, there is a big disclaimer warning when you launch the "test" with furmark saying it may damage the health of your card. This warning should not be taken lightly. Every time you run furmark you reduce the lifespan of a video card slightly. So it especially should not be run on like, a GTX 770 that is already several years old, and likely already had several years in service before testing.


Hm...good to know, there are some people mentioned about the program kills some cards. new cars may be , with nvidia, and Amd 's drivers , they might prevent situation like that happening by controlling voltage and speed of the core.

i may never have the heat problem but i do want to know how generally can the 770 get hot. My two 770s are in water loops with 4 rads on day one. and they never pass 55 c, no matter what program or games i put to them.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babyzone2*
> 
> Hm...good to know, there are some people mentioned about the program kills some cards. new cars may be , with nvidia, and Amd 's drivers , they might prevent situation like that happening by controlling voltage and speed of the core.
> 
> i may never have the heat problem but i do want to know how generally can the 770 get hot. My two 770s are in water loops with 4 rads on day one. and they never pass 55 c, no matter what program or games i put to them.


Modern day nvidia cards are rated for 100c, and if they go past that they're supposed to activate thermal throttling and cut the video signal and throw the fan to 100%. Pretty much as long as you're below that you're fine.


----------



## Sneblot

My GPU-Z proof.

My Valley Bench


----------



## CS14

Would I have a pretty good shot at pushing a nice overclock on a reference 770 if I were to slap on a H75 and heatsinks for VRMs on it? Now that I'm no longer using my H75 I'm thinking of buying the bracket rather than have it sitting around, however is it even worth it? My card's ASIC is only+ 73.4%.


----------



## Arcanin

You get awesome performance by doing so







I bought a H55 and OCed my 770 like a dog, +12 mV, +100 Core and +400 Memory, factory MSI bios, and its tays under 62°C at all times







And it's damn quiet once you replace the Corsair fan ^^


----------



## kithylin

I just think it's pretty nice how GTX 770's are dropping in price now on ebay.. down to $148 for 2GB and $172 for 4GB cards. It's going to be some serious bang-for-the-buck when they drop below the $100 threshold in a few months.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Now here's hoping the Classified versions get a nice drop too, so I can pick some up for the benching rig ^_^


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Now here's hoping the Classified versions get a nice drop too, so I can pick some up for the benching rig ^_^


Time for me to evilly tempt you. This ain't my listing, I just happened to look into ebay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142007263097

GTX 780 Ti EVGA Classified with full cover water block, fancy aftermarket sli bridge too.. $250 free shipping. Dual serial bridge only though.. may not work normally. I don't know. Still.

Two matched 780 ti Classy cards air-cooled version from same seller for $230 each.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/kollectible_komix/m.html?item=112010476614&hash=item1a14583c46%3Ag%3A1dsAAOSwMHdXSiIn&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

There's a lot of good deals.. Just I think 4 months ago? just one of these would of been $500.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Time for me to evilly tempt you. This ain't my listing, I just happened to look into ebay...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142007263097
> 
> GTX 780 Ti EVGA Classified with full cover water block, fancy aftermarket sli bridge too.. $250 free shipping. Dual serial bridge only though.. may not work normally. I don't know. Still.


Looks like they won't ship to Canada, aaaaaand hubby and I committed to a few other expenses anyways (namely, some sorely needed decoration for the living room!)

Seems like a nice offer though, but I was also referring to 770 Classifieds ^_^


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Looks like they won't ship to Canada, aaaaaand hubby and I committed to a few other expenses anyways (namely, some sorely needed decoration for the living room!)
> 
> Seems like a nice offer though, but I was also referring to 770 Classifieds ^_^


Edited my post previous page with 770 classy cards I found.

Edit: oops doesn't ship to canada, sorry!

Keep your eyes open though! The prices on these cards have basically fallen through the floor recently.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Edited my post previous page with 770 classy cards I found.
> 
> Edit: oops doesn't ship to canada, sorry!
> 
> Keep your eyes open though! The prices on these cards have basically fallen through the floor recently.


It's alright. I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for them in the future. Interestingly enough, back in the day I almost did wind up buying a pair of the Classifieds but at the time we could only afford the Superclocked ones. Still had a lot of good memories with them though!


----------



## Freedgames

Hi!
I have a Gigabyte Windforce 4Gb and I wanted to overclock it. I used afterburner but I don't think that the card is at the maximum of his power. So I wanted to flash it. What will I can do better with the flash ?

Actually' my 770 : 

Do you think I can have better clock and memory with the flash ?

Th1nks in advance


----------



## Danny770Ref

Hey, joined specifically for this thread lol

Got my core clock at 1350 stable and was wondering if flashing the bios would increase my chances of hitting 1400?

Its the Titan cooler on 4gb version. (straight from manufacturer) its MANLI

the chip seems to be zotac amp!

Cheers everyone


----------



## matrixhaj

you have been able to get 1350 with stock 1.2V? How is that possible?


----------



## Danny770Ref

just kept going up till it was unstable then backed off....


----------



## Danny770Ref

seems to be 1 or 2 that have done it too


----------



## matrixhaj

I have biggest stable clock 1240mhz, but my asic is like 83%, no big temperatures..
BTW: I have like +40more stable in benchmark, but all games are crashing with that..


----------



## Danny770Ref

thats still legit though dude. i hade one before would barely hit 1200
yeah my asic is only 87.9 too, cards on ebay atm but not sure whether to sell aha

same man! my bench max was 1385 but in game it didnt like it at all :/ max temp 71 in game too

what sort of games you playing??


----------



## matrixhaj

witcher 3,gta 5, least stable is fallout 4 i think


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrixhaj*
> 
> witcher 3,gta 5, least stable is fallout 4 i think


Lest stable







I have noticed for me at lest driver 361.91 has been the most friendly for OC and gaming for these old 770's
and I am only managing 1293Mhz @ 1.32v


----------



## kithylin

By the way even with my gtx-770 @ 1202 mhz... a stock-clocked GTX 1070 reference card is +218% faster. 770's are so old and slow now


----------



## matrixhaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Lest stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed for me at lest driver 361.91 has been the most friendly for OC and gaming for these old 770's
> and I am only managing 1293Mhz @ 1.32v


1) LEAST man...
2) you are missing that we was talking about gigabyte gpus, and you cant overvoltage them... so.. we have to use max 1.2V, that is leads us to lower OC


----------



## Arcanin

For me GTA V is the most stable, no probleme with +100 on the Core and 400 on Memory. Although TW3 didn't like and I had to reduce to +70. Now with the new DLC I had to reduce it to +60 and also to reduce my CPU overclock. Is it dangerous to flashbios the card ? I was wondering if it could help me squeeze +100 or even more on The Witcher. I don't plan on buying a new GPU soon, so I don't want to kill mine ^^ Which is still great for 1080


----------



## matrixhaj

flashing bios is relative safe, but lot of brands need hardware mod, bios value changes wont change thing.


----------



## Arcanin

What do you mean by Hardware mod ? I'm already watercooling the card so it stays really cool even during summer


----------



## matrixhaj

HW mod= I mean modifying VDDC on card to deliver more voltage, as bios change for voltage wont work. Doesnt matter if your card is 70Degrees or 40... It will still be unstable untill you add voltage...


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcanin*
> 
> What do you mean by Hardware mod ? I'm already watercooling the card so it stays really cool even during summer


What they mean is a very high percentage.. near 90% of GTX 770's were "hard locked" by nvidia. As in -nothing- could raise voltage on them. Not bios flashing, not software, nothing. The only way was "hard mods" getting in to soldering on to your card and putting adjustable resistors on it and turning it manually and such. Which violates your warranty and is only for ln2 record breaking stuff.


----------



## matrixhaj

well there is tool, that will get your afterburner able to set more voltage, and you are good..
but lot of those hardware voltage regulators on gpu pcb doesnt respond to that...but you should try that tools anyway


----------



## Arcanin

Ooooh I seee ! Well definitely not gonna go into soldering







Thanks for the meaning







I'll see about flashing when it'll really show its age and when I'll plan an upgrade


----------



## matrixhaj

but you should look to this topic:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions

and check if your VRM isnt one of those.


----------



## Arcanin

Thanks







I'm checking your link. But I'll probably upgrade to a 980Ti or a 1070 (if the price goes down) next year or uin 2 years so I don't think I'll need to mod the 770 by then. Should be fine as long as I don't change my screen ^^


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrixhaj*
> 
> but you should look to this topic:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions
> 
> and check if your VRM isnt one of those.


The problem with those tools is we can't -monitor- what the voltage is even if we do get it to go up. GPU-z doesn't show it, afterburner / precisionX won't show it higher, and nvidia inspector won't show it going up. Therefore.. it's very bad and not advisable for anyone to do it.

There's a few cards that both clock up voltage and report it.. EVGA classified, EVGA Kingpin, and a couple others. But most 770's won't do it. My EVGA SC one will go to 1.300v but I can't monitor it, all the programs still report it at 1.212v.


----------



## Arcanin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> The problem with those tools is we can't -monitor- what the voltage is even if we do get it to go up. GPU-z doesn't show it, afterburner / precisionX won't show it higher, and nvidia inspector won't show it going up. Therefore.. it's very bad and not advisable for anyone to do it.
> 
> There's a few cards that both clock up voltage and report it.. EVGA classified, EVGA Kingpin, and a couple others. But most 770's won't do it. My EVGA SC one will go to 1.300v but I can't monitor it, all the programs still report it at 1.212v.


EVGA make too much damn variants XD Although they seem to be pretty frigging good... i only went with MSI, but ended wtercooling the 770. The original fan setup was way too loud and I couldn't overclock, as my card would reach the temperature limit even with base clocks. Now I'm happily sitting at 65°C under load in a 30°C room XD Although I wonder if it wouldn't have been better to spend the 770+Hydro H55 money on a 780...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrixhaj*
> 
> 1) LEAST man...
> 2) you are missing that we was talking about gigabyte gpus, and you cant overvoltage them... so.. we have to use max 1.2V, that is leads us to lower OC


I been in this club since the day the GTX 770s were released I have seen the same old argument time and time again.
I guess what I am saying fighting for the last 30-40 Mhz is going to do nothing for FPS meaning an extra 2% OC is going to yield an extra average .8FPS if your averaging 40FPS now will be 40.8FPS average.
better to be super stable than crash at the pinnacle of a game
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> By the way even with my gtx-770 @ 1202 mhz... a stock-clocked GTX 1070 reference card is +218% faster. 770's are so old and slow now


You can say that again we got some old dinosaurs then again I was a guy yesterday with has 9800 GTX and completed GTA5 on it








problem being for me at lest I got SLI GTX 770 so 1 GTX 1070 would be an 18% gain so I would have to go SLI GTX 1070


----------



## Arcanin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I got SLI GTX 770 so 1 GTX 1070 would be an 18% gain so I would have to go SLI GTX 1070


That's interesting ! Only an 18% difference ? Where did you get those numbers ? But even then I guess it'd still be better to go with a single 1070 than with the struggle of buying a new mobo and a new 770... :/ Plus I don't like the compatibility thingy with SLI, even tho I like SLI


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcanin*
> 
> That's interesting ! Only an 18% difference ? Where did you get those numbers ? But even then I guess it'd still be better to go with a single 1070 than with the struggle of buying a new mobo and a new 770... :/ Plus I don't like the compatibility thingy with SLI, even tho I like SLI


just quoting @kithylin numbers maybe ask him but I know an gtx 1070 is a tad faster than a titanx
I never went for a titan x purely because they were hugely overpriced but the 1070 on the other hand is looking very tempting


----------



## Arcanin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> just quoting @kithylin numbers maybe ask him but I know an gtx 1070 is a tad faster than a titanx
> I never went for a titan x purely because they were hugely overpriced but the 1070 on the other hand is looking very tempting


Right ? That's what stole my heart. But you can also consider buying an used 980Ti, for roughly the same performance when overclocked, as the price is gonna go down on EBay, Craiglist and such... We can already see some under 450$ ! The power consumption is higher but that does not really annoy me


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> just quoting @kithylin numbers maybe ask him but I know an gtx 1070 is a tad faster than a titanx
> I never went for a titan x purely because they were hugely overpriced but the 1070 on the other hand is looking very tempting


My single 770 vs a 2ghz 1080.. hay I found someone with the same cpu and same clock as mine.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8678504/fs/8738335

The 1070 is about -10% slower from the 1080.


----------



## Arcanin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> My single 770 vs a 2ghz 1080.. hay I found someone with the same cpu and same clock as mine.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8678504/fs/8738335
> 
> The 1070 is about -10% slower from the 1080.


Why don't you overclock your CPU ? You got a beast, unleash it !! And how do you manage to score higher score in Physics tests when facing an overclocked version of your CPU , Is it because of your RAM or some wizardry ?


----------



## Arcanin

Here's my 3DMark11 with a single 770 too : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11314555


----------



## Arcanin

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/11314555/3dm11/11291875 570MHz for the 1080 ? Why ??


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcanin*
> 
> Why don't you overclock your CPU ? You got a beast, unleash it !! And how do you manage to score higher score in Physics tests when facing an overclocked version of your CPU , Is it because of your RAM or some wizardry ?


It's already running at 4.8 ghz... look at the cpu section in the link there. I can't push it any higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcanin*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/11314555/3dm11/11291875 570MHz for the 1080 ? Why ??


Because that's not a GTX 1080. That's someone that took some other video card and modified drivers to make it read as a 1080. A lot of people were doing that before it was released. GTX 1080's run at 1607 Mhz base clock for the reference cards.

See: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units#GeForce_10_Series


----------



## Arcanin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> It's already running at 4.8 ghz... look at the cpu section in the link there. I can't push it any higher.


Oh sorry it wasn't written in the comparison ! That's why !


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcanin*
> 
> Oh sorry it wasn't written in the comparison ! That's why !


It -IS- in the comparison. Scroll down and click processor speed and it says 4800 mhz right there for both chips.


----------



## Arcanin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> It -IS- in the comparison. Scroll down and click processor speed and it says 4800 mhz right there for both chips.


My bad ! You're right. Did you flash your 770 ?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcanin*
> 
> My bad ! You're right. Did you flash your 770 ?


Yes! but I didn't gain much. The main reason I did it was to disable nvidia boost and push the thermal throttle limits up to (I think) 110c, I don't remember exactly but I do remember it's well past the top of what software (EVGa precisionX / afterburner) allowed. So it won't throttle on me if it runs in to the mid-80's C in some games, and always runs constant max clock speed no matter what.

I didn't gain much in the way of speed boosts, like +30 Mhz, but that's not entirely why I flashed it anyway.


----------



## Arcanin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Yes! but I didn't gain much. The main reason I did it was to disable nvidia boost and push the thermal throttle limits up to (I think) 110c, I don't remember exactly but I do remember it's well past the top of what software (EVGa precisionX / afterburner) allowed. So it won't throttle on me if it runs in to the mid-80's C in some games, and always runs constant max clock speed no matter what.
> 
> I didn't gain much in the way of speed boosts, like +30 Mhz, but that's not entirely why I flashed it anyway.


Are you running it air cooled ? What are your temps under load ? And yeah, AfterBurner only allows a temp up to 95°C


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcanin*
> 
> Are you running it air cooled ? What are your temps under load ?


Yes air cooled with a custom fan profile I run myself.

And temps.. that's very difficult to quantify, because it depends largely on which game I play!

ARK: Survival Evolved, typically upper 70's C - low 80's C, like 78c - 84c.

GTA-V: 65c - 73c, max 75-76 in some areas.

Fallout 4: same as GTA-V.

Running the card at 1.300v & 1202 Mhz, EVGA Superclocked card with the ACX dual-fan cooler on it.

I was forced to stop playing Fallout 4 and delete it until I can upgrade though.. I got tired of playing at 28 - 34 FPS in some places. And for me, for some reason, the sliders for low/medium/high/ultra all resulted in the exact same frame rate in FO4, everything ran as if it was on ultra, the launcher doesn't do jack squat.

So yeah, most games it's like 60-mid-70's gaming. But some newer, beta/pre-release / unoptimized games it runs hot as a mofo. They've actually improved it a lot with ARK. Around october last year ARK used to run my 770 around 83c - 88c constantly, much better now.

There's a lot of other games I can't play with my 770 even though I have them.. Star Citizen, runs terrible.. 20 FPS. Project C.A.R.S. runs 30 FPS and jumpy all over the place.. GTA-V is okay, on medium I still get drops to 40 FPS in grassy areas.

And I have the 4GB GTX 770.

Depending on prices I may just forego the 1000 series and get a second 4GB 770 here later this year when the prices bottom out.. maybe if they slip to < $100.


----------



## Arcanin

I haven't explored the vast world of Fallout 4 but I used to get 40's in High with a 660... Plus My fps never drops under 55 in GTA V very high... I always disable antialiasing so maybe you should give it a try ? My card is clocked lower. What performance do you get in The Witcher 3 ? (If you have it)


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcanin*
> 
> I haven't explored the vast world of Fallout 4 but I used to get 40's in High with a 660... Plus My fps never drops under 55 in GTA V very high... I always disable antialiasing so maybe you should give it a try ? My card is clocked lower. What performance do you get in The Witcher 3 ? (If you have it)


And yeah sorry, I'm not playing GTAV without AA. IT looks freaking terrible and the jaggies are horrible and everywhere. I'll deal with lower grass performance if it means no jaggies.

The last time I tried Witcher III It was terrible. Nothing I could do would get playable performance in it with my 770.. Stalling and "hitching" constantly. I was forced to delete it.


----------



## Arcanin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> And yeah sorry, I'm not playing GTAV without AA. IT looks freaking terrible and the jaggies are horrible and everywhere. I'll deal with lower grass performance if it means no jaggies.
> 
> The last time I tried Witcher III It was terrible. Nothing I could do would get playable performance in it with my 770.. Stalling and "hitching" constantly. I was forced to delete it.


Ahaha okay ^^ Yeah for me no AA is not a big deal. I think I just have the FXAA in GTA V, and not all the time. Do you have a GPU-Z link ?


----------



## kithylin

Ignore the Link speed / PEG speed. It's running at full speed. I have no idea why the software is reporting it incorrectly.


----------



## Arcanin

Is it beacause of the flash that your default clock is so high or does the EVGA have an insane factory OC ?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcanin*
> 
> Is it beacause of the flash that your default clock is so high or does the EVGA have an insane factory OC ?


Yes the flashing, and that's how I like my video cards. And that's what disabling boost does. It runs at 1 speed always and it never changes.. When gaming. It will still throttle down to 125 mhz in windows desktop with no games loaded.

EDIT: This is a bit confusing.. I don't want folks to think that just because a custom bios flash is done, it makes clocks stick like this. Some people like nvidia boost. I, however do not and hate it. I wanted mine set this way with a custom bios so that's how mine runs.


----------



## Arcanin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Yes the flashing, and that's how I like my video cards. And that's what disabling boost does. It runs at 1 speed always and it never changes.. When gaming. It will still throttle down to 125 mhz in windows desktop with no games loaded.
> 
> EDIT: This is a bit confusing.. I don't want folks to think that just because a custom bios flash is done, it makes clocks stick like this. Some people like nvidia boost. I, however do not and hate it. I wanted mine set this way with a custom bios so that's how mine runs.


I'll definitely enter the formidable world of BIOS Flashing soon. Why do you hate the Bosst thingy ?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcanin*
> 
> I'll definitely enter the formidable world of BIOS Flashing soon. Why do you hate the Bosst thingy ?


Because I get micro-stutters and small hitches, and stalls in certain games because the nvidia clocks fluctuate around up/down constantly. It also leads to inconsistent frame rates, and random frame rate drops.

I just.. hate it. I want my gpu at one speed, always, forever, never changing when gaming. And don't want it to throttle down or change even if it gets hot and I'll manage heat myself.


----------



## Arcanin

By the way EVGA must've done a great job on that cooler since I was easily hitting 85°c with the default MSI Twin Frozr and default clocks...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcanin*
> 
> By the way EVGA must've done a great job on that cooler since I was easily hitting 85°c with the default MSI Twin Frozr and default clocks...


That could be because of poor case air flow
Or you need a custom fan profile the factory fan profile is normally to lower side to keep the card quiet as possible.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> That could be because of poor case air flow
> Or you need a custom fan profile the factory fan profile is normally to lower side to keep the card quiet as possible.


My 3770k's currently housed inside an Antec Twelve Hundred.. the big ones. And while I used to have a lot of drives in it.. I now have just 3 mechanical drives near the top and 2 SSD's, so about 80% of the front 3 x 120mm intake fans are almost all open now, and the side intake fan.. and it has the big like 240mm exhaust up top. It gets.. excellent airflow.

And I would show you my fan profile but my 3770k's dead in the water right now, ram failure yesterday (I have more on order). But the basic jist of it is I have a rather aggressive fan profile with it hitting 100% fans at 80c, and near 85% - 90% at 75c. Loud but.. I usually have a window air conditioner going and games turned up over that so I hardly notice it (Texas gets -HOT!-).


----------



## Rajadog20

I have the PNY GTX 770 2GB edition and am looking for a custom bios so I can increase the voltage. I want to push this card as far as possible, it is only getting to 80c max with my current highest overclock. I can't increase the core clock any more without driver crashes and the voltage is locked.

Anyone know of any bios that will work with this card, or any guides for modifying the bios myself? Thanks


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rajadog20*
> 
> I have the PNY GTX 770 2GB edition and am looking for a custom bios so I can increase the voltage. I want to push this card as far as possible, it is only getting to 80c max with my current highest overclock. I can't increase the core clock any more without driver crashes and the voltage is locked.
> 
> Anyone know of any bios that will work with this card, or any guides for modifying the bios myself? Thanks


First off a little warning. -DO NOT- under any circumstances download any other bios from anywhere on the internet and flash it to your card. It won't work and you run a high risk of permanently frying it.

The 100% -SAFE- way to do it is to extract the existing bios from your card with gpu-z, upload it somewhere and post it here or somewhere else on overclock.net and ask someone that has experience with it to kindly modify it for you. Then re-flash their modified bios back to your card.

Keep a backup of your existing bios somewhere, and be prepared to either use another video card or second computer to plug in or "slave" your card to, to re-flash back your original bios, just in case.

I don't know any good threads off hand to post to.. I used to know one but lost it. Maybe someone in this thread could help you (I have no experience editing bioses myself, or not enough to do it for someone else).

A primer for the basics on nvidia bios flashing can be found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/149879/


----------



## Rajadog20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> First off a little warning. -DO NOT- under any circumstances download any other bios from anywhere on the internet and flash it to your card. It won't work and you run a high risk of permanently frying it.
> 
> The 100% -SAFE- way to do it is to extract the existing bios from your card with gpu-z, upload it somewhere and post it here or somewhere else on overclock.net and ask someone that has experience with it to kindly modify it for you. Then re-flash their modified bios back to your card.
> 
> Keep a backup of your existing bios somewhere, and be prepared to either use another video card or second computer to plug in or "slave" your card to, to re-flash back your original bios, just in case.
> 
> I don't know any good threads off hand to post to.. I used to know one but lost it. Maybe someone in this thread could help you (I have no experience editing bioses myself, or not enough to do it for someone else).
> 
> A primer for the basics on nvidia bios flashing can be found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/149879/


Alright, well, I used a voltage editor to supposedly change the voltage limit to +.1v (1.312 instead of 1.212). When I go into MSI afterburner, I have the whole 100mV range to play with, but no matter what I do, the voltage is still reading 1.212v. Is the sensor in GPU-Z accurate? I'm assuming it didn't really unlock the voltage on the card. Thoughts? I will give more information on what I changed in the bios tomorrow, if anyone cares.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rajadog20*
> 
> Alright, well, I used a voltage editor to supposedly change the voltage limit to +.1v (1.312 instead of 1.212). When I go into MSI afterburner, I have the whole 100mV range to play with, but no matter what I do, the voltage is still reading 1.212v. Is the sensor in GPU-Z accurate? I'm assuming it didn't really unlock the voltage on the card. Thoughts? I will give more information on what I changed in the bios tomorrow, if anyone cares.


That's a thing with the 700 series. The voltage is probably actually there and set up higher, but most 700 series / kepler cards don't report above 1.212v to software monitoring, even if the voltage is higher.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> That's a thing with the 700 series. The voltage is probably actually there and set up higher, but most 700 series / kepler cards don't report above 1.212v to software monitoring, even if the voltage is higher.


No offense but I'd say it's equally likely that the bios mod simply didn't accomplish allowing the additional voltage ... than it is because the true voltage is being misreported ... JMHO.

Raj, are you able to OC higher after the mod? That's the most important question I'd say









One last thing ... try doing the overvolting with the EVGA Precision tool, see if you can get that extra .1V to 'show up' in the graphs there. Overvolting is the ONE arena where different OC'ing tools can show different results. Everything ELSE but voltage control (overclocking, fan profiles, etc) is done via the Driver, so the popular tools all work the same in that regard.

Not so with voltage control functionality ...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> No offense but I'd say it's equally likely that the bios mod simply didn't accomplish allowing the additional voltage ... than it is because the true voltage is being misreported ... JMHO.
> 
> Raj, are you able to OC higher after the mod? That's the most important question I'd say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing ... try doing the overvolting with the EVGA Precision tool, see if you can get that extra .1V to 'show up' in the graphs there. Overvolting is the ONE arena where different OC'ing tools can show different results. Everything ELSE but voltage control (overclocking, fan profiles, etc) is done via the Driver, so the popular tools all work the same in that regard.
> 
> Not so with voltage control functionality ...


I know with my hotwire mod no software monitoring tool can read the voltage above 1.212v, I have to check voltage at a hardware level

But yes can you OC more after the mod that is the most important factor


----------



## Rajadog20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> No offense but I'd say it's equally likely that the bios mod simply didn't accomplish allowing the additional voltage ... than it is because the true voltage is being misreported ... JMHO.
> 
> Raj, are you able to OC higher after the mod? That's the most important question I'd say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing ... try doing the overvolting with the EVGA Precision tool, see if you can get that extra .1V to 'show up' in the graphs there. Overvolting is the ONE arena where different OC'ing tools can show different results. Everything ELSE but voltage control (overclocking, fan profiles, etc) is done via the Driver, so the popular tools all work the same in that regard.
> 
> Not so with voltage control functionality ...


I wasn't really able to overclock higher even after adding a 100mV offset. Maybe a 20-30mhz increase, but I didn't get to do enough stress testing to determine if it were actually more stable.

If it were actually overvolting by .1v, I would expect a 50mhz increase easy.

The "overvolt" option on EVGA precision seems to be disabled now. I can't select it, and sliding the slider just goes between o-1212mV.

Where do I put the leads of a multimeter to test the voltage manually?

Thanks.


----------



## kithylin

My GTX 770 is "EVGA GTX 770 SuperClocked Dual" and I can manually set it to 1.300v and I got a minor overclock +10 Mhz more from it. I can set this with EVGA PrecisionX to 1.300v, and so I know in my mind it is that way but all of the monitoring software.. afterburner, nvidia inspector, even the monitoring tool inside PrecisionX all report 1.212v still. I was under the impression from a good friend of mine "djthrottleboi" a while back that nvidia was attempting to "lock down" the voltage with all versions of all GTX 700 series cards and not allow anyone to ever change the voltage for any reason what so ever, not with software not with bios. BUT there were some vendors (EVGA, GALAXY, ZOTAC) maybe a few others that "went against nvidia's mandate" and allowed voltage changes with some select models (EVGA 770 Classified, EVGA 770 KINGPIN, Galaxy hall of fame, Zotac AMP!), etc and these companies are the ones that allowed and reported voltage increases. I seemed to remember also EVGA got in a lot of "hot water" with nvidia for doing this and such.

So anyway supposedly this "is a thing" and most 770's (not all) both (mostly) lock at 1.212v, don't allow it to be changed at all, and only report that value even if the voltage does go over.

The only way to reliably increase voltage and monitor it is with soldering to the cards and "hard mods" for voltage and monitor it with a volt meter.

EVGA Classified 770's come with a connection to the EEVBOT that both hard modifies voltages and provides real-time voltage read out to their custom device's LCD panel, and offers a direct connection with leads to use your own volt meter that plugs into the cards.. because that's the only way to read it reliably with the 700 series.


----------



## Rajadog20

Highest core clock I can get is just over 1200mhz without instability. How does this compare to most overclocks?

And does anyone know where the leads go to test the actual voltage with a meter?

Thanks


----------



## moustang

If you really want to push your 770s to the limits then ditch the air cooling and switch to hybrid cooling instead.

Using the stock BIOS and almost no changes to the voltage I had no problem hitting 1302 mhz with my 4GB MSI GTX 770 Gaming cards. And even at that speed I never broke 50C temps with the NZXT G10 and Kraken X41 coolers attached. It ran rock solid stable with the stock BIOS and a tiny bump to the voltage.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> If you really want to push your 770s to the limits then ditch the air cooling and switch to hybrid cooling instead.
> 
> Using the stock BIOS and almost no changes to the voltage I had no problem hitting 1302 mhz with my 4GB MSI GTX 770 Gaming cards. And even at that speed I never broke 50C temps with the NZXT G10 and Kraken X41 coolers attached. It ran rock solid stable with the stock BIOS and a tiny bump to the voltage.


Unfortunately EVGA used a custom PCB when they made my 4GB version of my 770 SuperClocked cards. And.. because of it, no one ever made a water block for it in history. No one anywhere. Else I would of been onto a full-cover custom water block a long long time ago.


----------



## Rajadog20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> If you really want to push your 770s to the limits then ditch the air cooling and switch to hybrid cooling instead.
> 
> Using the stock BIOS and almost no changes to the voltage I had no problem hitting 1302 mhz with my 4GB MSI GTX 770 Gaming cards. And even at that speed I never broke 50C temps with the NZXT G10 and Kraken X41 coolers attached. It ran rock solid stable with the stock BIOS and a tiny bump to the voltage.


What would adding a water block do? I'm not reaching a thermal limit, the max temperature I've seen is 80c. This wouldn't allow me to achieve any higher oc


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rajadog20*
> 
> What would adding a water block do? I'm not reaching a thermal limit, the max temperature I've seen is 80c. This wouldn't allow me to achieve any higher oc


It's not about thermal limits, It's about electrical leakage. Components will overclock further if they run cooler. It's basic physics. It's also why all of the world record gpu overclocks are using Liquid Nitrogen.


----------



## Rajadog20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> It's not about thermal limits, It's about electrical leakage. Components will overclock further if they run cooler. It's basic physics. It's also why all of the world record gpu overclocks are using Liquid Nitrogen.


That may be but how could you be sure having a lower temp would result in a higher oc? The card I have may just not be able to go higher without more voltage. Pretty sure my card wasn't designed to overclock.

Regardless, i don't think anyone bothered making a water block for my card, it's under the "other" on the first post lol


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rajadog20*
> 
> That may be but how could you be sure having a lower temp would result in a higher oc? The card I have may just not be able to go higher without more voltage. Pretty sure my card wasn't designed to overclock.
> 
> Regardless, i don't think anyone bothered making a water block for my card, it's under the "other" on the first post lol


There's of course no gurantee it would yeild anything different from air cooling. But I had a pair of GTX-470 hydro copper cards a few years ago that went to +36% OC over stock clocks on water. And my friend of mine has water cooled GTX 970's from MSI that go to 1650 mhz without artifacts and stable. He was stuck at 1420 mhz with stock cooler on air before switching to water. Would artifact any higher.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Unfortunately EVGA used a custom PCB when they made my 4GB version of my 770 SuperClocked cards. And.. because of it, no one ever made a water block for it in history. No one anywhere. Else I would of been onto a full-cover custom water block a long long time ago.


You don't need a waterblock for the G10. It's hybrid cooling. An AIO cooler attached to your GPU. The only thing that's required to use one is for the 4 screw holes around the GPU where the heatsink attaches to line up. You will need heat spreaders or heatsinks on your VRAM and VRM, but your card should already have that. At MOST you may need a copper shim if your heat spreader interferes with the AIO seating properly on the GPU, but other than that it should work fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rajadog20*
> 
> What would adding a water block do? I'm not reaching a thermal limit, the max temperature I've seen is 80c. This wouldn't allow me to achieve any higher oc


Most GTX 770s throttled at 80C. They'll all run up to 80C and then start backing down the GPU speed to maintain that temp.

I've got a comparison for you here. This is my own system with one G10/X41 installed and the other running on air. This is the highest overclock I could achieve with one card running air cooled.

Air cooled = 1246mhz



And this is with both cards liquid cooled =1303mhz



The initial overclock went from 1246 to 1302mhz on the GPU, but even more important since the cards stayed in the mid 40C range there was never any throttling which resulted in a 7fps increase in average frame rates.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> You don't need a waterblock for the G10. It's hybrid cooling. An AIO cooler attached to your GPU. The only thing that's required to use one is for the 4 screw holes around the GPU where the heatsink attaches to line up. You will need heat spreaders or heatsinks on your VRAM and VRM, but your card should already have that. At MOST you may need a copper shim if your heat spreader interferes with the AIO seating properly on the GPU, but other than that it should work fine.
> Most GTX 770s throttled at 80C. They'll all run up to 80C and then start backing down the GPU speed to maintain that temp.
> 
> I've got a comparison for you here. This is my own system with one G10/X41 installed and the other running on air. This is the highest overclock I could achieve with one card running air cooled.
> 
> Air cooled = 1246mhz
> 
> And this is with both cards liquid cooled =1303mhz
> 
> The initial overclock went from 1246 to 1302mhz on the GPU, but even more important since the cards stayed in the mid 40C range there was never any throttling which resulted in a 7fps increase in average frame rates.


You don't need water to remove the throttling, a simple custom bios does that. I have a custom bios from someone on OCN here on my 770 and I can run it up to (and have before) 95c, and 98c on air and it doesn't throttle and keeps pushing my 1202 Mhz overclock with no issues. It removes nvidia boost and all throttling what so ever. My card never throttles, not due to heat, not due to power, nothing. All of it gone, flat 1202 Mhz always at all times no matter how hot or how much power it uses.

Exactly what I want from a video card. I don't care if I have to push it to 100% fan sometimes, or if it runs in to the 90's C, it won't hurt it. Cards are designed to handle up to 100c - 120c before taking physical damage.

And I can't go in to all that AIO water cooler and mounting crap on the ram and all of that mess because my card's still under warranty until 2018 from EVGA. At most I could do a full waterblock then keep the factory air cooler for later. But nothing that does serious modifications to the hardware that can't be reverted.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> And I can't go in to all that AIO water cooler and mounting crap on the ram and all of that mess because my card's still under warranty until 2018 from EVGA. At most I could do a full waterblock then keep the factory air cooler for later. But nothing that does serious modifications to the hardware that can't be reverted.


You've already ruined your warranty by applying a non-EVGA BIOS. And good luck removing that custom BIOS if the card fails.

And FYI, adding an AIO to your card will NOT effect your warranty.

http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=58128

If you have a heat spreader already on the card then you don't need to worry about adding heatsinks. Just swap the GPU heatsink for the AIO and mounting bracket. That's it.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> You've already ruined your warranty by applying a non-EVGA BIOS. And good luck removing that custom BIOS if the card fails.
> 
> And FYI, adding an AIO to your card will NOT effect your warranty.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=58128
> 
> If you have a heat spreader already on the card then you don't need to worry about adding heatsinks. Just swap the GPU heatsink for the AIO and mounting bracket. That's it.


Sorry but that's incorrect. Only single-bios EVGA cards are voided by custom bios's, dual-bios cards are not. I specifically cleared this with an EVGA rep before doing it. I haven't violated my warranty.

http://www.evga.com/support/warranty/graphics-cards/

It's right there in black and white under "Product condition:"

"Unauthorized changes to the BIOS or Firmware on *graphics card that do not have a Multiple BIOS option* may cause this warranty to be null and void."

And this is exactly why I bought a dual-bios video card from EVGA.


----------



## moustang

Yeah, and what does that very first condition say again? Something about customer modification being outside of factory specification voids the warranty is it?


----------



## Rajadog20

I turned off the throttling also, and my card never went above 82c and the fan never went above 60% so throttling isn't an issue for me. I still have a good 8-10c I could push this card on air.

Yes, I know electronics perform better when cooler, but there is no reason to believe temperature is the issue for my instability at clocks over 1202mhz


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Yeah, and what does that very first condition say again? Something about customer modification being outside of factory specification voids the warranty is it?


I have confirmation via ticket in my account and ticket # of an EVGA rep certifying that custom bios's and either overclocking via bios and/or software overclocking in windows on dual-bios cards doesn't violate warranty on superclocked cards.

So I'm fine and dandy and good. And even confirmed if it bricks the card just send it in and they'll still replace it. Part of buying dual-bios superclocked (and above) cards.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> You don't need a waterblock for the G10. It's hybrid cooling. An AIO cooler attached to your GPU. The only thing that's required to use one is for the 4 screw holes around the GPU where the heatsink attaches to line up. You will need heat spreaders or heatsinks on your VRAM and VRM, but your card should already have that. At MOST you may need a copper shim if your heat spreader interferes with the AIO seating properly on the GPU, but other than that it should work fine.
> Most GTX 770s throttled at 80C. They'll all run up to 80C and then start backing down the GPU speed to maintain that temp.
> 
> I've got a comparison for you here. This is my own system with one G10/X41 installed and the other running on air. This is the highest overclock I could achieve with one card running air cooled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Air cooled = 1246mhz
> 
> 
> 
> And this is with both cards liquid cooled =1303mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The initial overclock went from 1246 to 1302mhz on the GPU, but even more important since the cards stayed in the mid 40C range there was never any throttling which resulted in a 7fps increase in average frame rates.


still got a bit more to go if you can unlock your voltage
my personal best


----------



## dominic222

Hello.

I'm asking for help with following issue (I've also asked for help on MSI forums):

I have MSI GTX 770 Lightning x2 in SLI.
I had one then bought another one on ebay.
I'm trying to activate Win10 features in my MSI z97 gaming 7 motherboard and getting message: "There is no GOP (Graphics Output Protocol) support detected in this card". So I think I need new vbios for my GTX770.
The problem is that the second card shows UNKNOWN bios in GPU-Z or some strange version when in SLI.

*QUESTIONS:*
1) Does UNKNOWN vbios sign means that former owner tried to flash some vbios and failed?
2) Can I flash new vbios when SLI is activated or should I deactivate SLI and flash cards one by one? Should I remove one card and flash another?

- MODEL 01 (bought in Europe):
BIOS (GPU-Z): 80.04.c3.00.38
BIOS (MSI UPDATE):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






- MODEL 02 (bought on ebay in US):
BIOS (GPU-Z) - NO SLI: UNKNOWN
BIOS (GPU-Z) - SLI: 80.04.bc.00.10


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Thank you in advance.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominic222*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I'm asking for help with following issue (I've also asked for help on MSI forums):
> 
> I have MSI GTX 770 Lightning x2 in SLI.
> I had one then bought another one on ebay.
> I'm trying to activate Win10 features in my MSI z97 gaming 7 motherboard and getting message: "There is no GOP (Graphics Output Protocol) support detected in this card". So I think I need new vbios for my GTX770.
> The problem is that the second card shows UNKNOWN bios in GPU-Z or some strange version when in SLI.
> 
> *QUESTIONS:*
> 1) Does UNKNOWN vbios sign means that former owner tried to flash some vbios and failed?
> 2) Can I flash new vbios when SLI is activated or should I deactivate SLI and flash cards one by one? Should I remove one card and flash another?
> 
> - MODEL 01 (bought in Europe):
> BIOS (GPU-Z): 80.04.c3.00.38
> BIOS (MSI UPDATE):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MODEL 02 (bought on ebay in US):
> BIOS (GPU-Z) - NO SLI: UNKNOWN
> BIOS (GPU-Z) - SLI: 80.04.bc.00.10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I'm just guessing here but it looks to me like you got different cards. That is they may be the same make (manufacturer) and the same model, but different revisions of the PCB. This is a common thing that sometimes happens when buying one then another one much later. The reason I say this is because it says right there in the GPU-Z, one is revision "FF" and one is revision "A2". It may be possible that these two cards are not compatible at all in an SLI configuration and will not work together. I'm not entirely sure.. and just sort of speculating here. But it's something I have heard of in the past (different PCB revisions not working together).

The second (most recent card you just bought)... have you tried installing it solo, by it's self as a single-card and verify it actually works and functions correctly on it's own outside of SLI yet? That would of been the very first thing I would do myself, before even trying SLI.


----------



## dominic222

I haven't tried second card solo but I will.

Actually they are working in SLI in my computer with no problems.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominic222*
> 
> I haven't tried second card solo but I will.
> 
> Actually they are working in SLI in my computer with no problems.


If they were working correctly then you should be able to view the specs and bios's of both cards independently with gpu-z, at least normally.


----------



## marcgarcia322

sometimes during shipping the cards get thrown around and the vbios memory will drop settings , and sometimes a reflash will help i would try msi live update
i dont know if it will run on a non msi board hope this helps


----------



## Jonny321321

Could anyone upload their 770 custom BIOSes (and accompanying stock bios) that have throttling disabled (and list other changes too please)? Going to try modifying my 4GB Gigabyte Windforce since don't have the rep for request thread and no one with my card has done a prior request.

EDIT: On second thoughts, my card doesn't seem too rare so if it anyone has a custom BIOS for the Gigabyte Windforce 4GB I'd greatly appreciate it!

Cheers all.

Don't worry all, I am a nincompoop who didn't use the search function properly on the request thread.


----------



## SonicDust187

I am trying to use the evga rom from the first post. and everytime I use the command nvflash -4 -5 -6 "name of file".rom. Just tells me to press enter to continue without the software doing any bios update. What can be the problem?


----------



## dominic222

Thank you very much.

MSI forums user gave me correct vbios files and now everything works


----------



## Destroyer4586

Is this a good score for Unigine Heaven? Used values from supposed vbios download and edited my own bios. The bios for the EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX was not right. Fan controls did not work properly and it showed Colorful as the subvender. The bios version was a bit different too. If you would like the bios I created for the EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX (02G-P4-2774-KR) there is a link.

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/7apbr

NEWGK104.zip 125k .zip file


Forgot to add benchmark. It was 1223 extreme settings 1600x900 windowed x8 anti aliasing.

AMD Phenom x6 1605t @ 3.4 (unlocked 960t)

ASUS M3a78-T AM2+

8gb Corsair CM2X2048-6400C5DHX

EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX


----------



## renaissance18

can someone help me i got a gtx 770 evga, but wen i try to play rise of the tomb raider, i get a stuttering in the menu


----------



## kithylin

No idea. Are you sure you have the latest drivers? Also anyway... the 770's probably not a very good choice for that game. It doesn't do well unless you drop the graphics to high or medium: http://www.techspot.com/review/1128-rise-of-the-tomb-raider-benchmarks/page2.html Barely manages 30 fps minimum on high at 1080p.


----------



## renaissance18

yes i have the latest drivers = 372.54, i see, but if i switch to my gtx 670, the game doesn't stuttering, but it freezes because not enough rams on my gtx 670 2gb


----------



## jpa28

for information


----------



## renaissance18

so any errors wen u try to play rise of the tomb raider on gtx 770 because i am getting errrors = stuttering on the main menu


----------



## jpa28

on ambient air, with bios mod, no VMOD, unlocking the target power.


----------



## renaissance18

ok so wat do i need to do to unlock target power


----------



## jpa28

yes ouce:


----------



## spiderpoulet

The bios link on the first page almost bricked my GV-N770OC-4GD...it must be the wrong link/bios...


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderpoulet*
> 
> The bios link on the first page almost bricked my GV-N770OC-4GD...it must be the wrong link/bios...


I've already said this in this thread more than once. *NEVER EVER EVER EVER USE ANY BIOSES POSTED ONLINE EVEN IF FOR YOUR SAME MODEL VIDEO CARD!!!!!!!!!!* There's a very high chance it will brick your card.

The only guaranteed 100% safe way of doing bios modifications is to extract your bios from your card, post that online, request someone to modify it then re-flash what they give you back. That way by modifying your card's existing bios, it's guaranteed to work and not harm it.

You got by very lucky with that one, friend.


----------



## spiderpoulet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I've already said this in this thread more than once. *NEVER EVER EVER EVER USE ANY BIOSES POSTED ONLINE EVEN IF FOR YOUR SAME MODEL VIDEO CARD!!!!!!!!!!* There's a very high chance it will brick your card.
> 
> The only guaranteed 100% safe way of doing bios modifications is to extract your bios from your card, post that online, request someone to modify it then re-flash what they give you back. That way by modifying your card's existing bios, it's guaranteed to work and not harm it.
> 
> You got by very lucky with that one, friend.


From now i'll be carefull but why do they let broken bios on the first page and encourage you to flash them


----------



## lPizzal

Hey,
My OC'd GTX 770 boosts to 1241mhz and get's stuck at 1.2V, although I set max to 1.2125V, due to "PerfCap Reason: Vrel,Vop". I have ~15°C more room to play with.
I tried the provided Skyn3t Bios for my Zotac4gb, but it distorted my screen like TV static. I was lucky to flash back to my back to default after navigating a distorted Desktop. Now I simply want to unlock my bios to get 106%+ powerlimit and 1.2V+ Voltage. Since easy tools like KGB are not avalible to the gtx7XX lineup, I tried to grasp Kepler Bios Tweaker.

I unlocked succesfully the FAN limit and confirmed it with a flash. Now I want to do the rest, but have no Idea how.
Even after reading up on so god damn many stuff, even often redirected guides like this one, I just cannot understand how to do these three things.

The powertable category (to unlock powerlimit 106%+) has 9 tables, every other guide I read explained 6 tables, so I don't know how to do anything, even after reading "guide" upon "guide".

Is there any guide on how to actually use KBT, that is not a torn together FAQ?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Hey,
> My OC'd GTX 770 boosts to 1241mhz and get's stuck at 1.2V, although I set max to 1.2125V, due to "PerfCap Reason: Vrel,Vop". I have ~15°C more room to play with.
> I tried the provided Skyn3t Bios for my Zotac4gb, but it distorted my screen like TV static. I was lucky to flash back to my back to default after navigating a distorted Desktop. Now I simply want to unlock my bios to get 106%+ powerlimit and 1.2V+ Voltage. Since easy tools like KGB are not avalible to the gtx7XX lineup, I tried to grasp Kepler Bios Tweaker.
> 
> I unlocked succesfully the FAN limit and confirmed it with a flash. Now I want to do the rest, but have no Idea how.
> Even after reading up on so god damn many stuff, even often redirected guides like this one, I just cannot understand how to do these three things.
> 
> The powertable category (to unlock powerlimit 106%+) has 9 tables, every other guide I read explained 6 tables, so I don't know how to do anything, even after reading "guide" upon "guide".
> 
> Is there any guide on how to actually use KBT, that is not a torn together FAQ?


there is the software approach or the hardware approach

now if you take your card apart you should see some very distinctive resistors like the pic below


the way your card and all cards calculate the power draw is through these resistors by measuring the voltage before and after the resistor higher the voltage drop the higher the current draw. by soldering across the resistor the voltage drop will be less, this will trick the card that there is less current draw.
The old school way of modding the Power limiter, and quickest way to lose if any warranty left on your card.

As for increased voltage you need to work out which voltage controller is on your card if it is the NPC4206 you can use guide

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-ab-b18-team-skyn3ts-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_20

other wise you need to get the soldering iron out.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hey you guys, i apologize to those who have been affected with unstable bios overclocks due to bios flashing (it seems to be mostly EVGA, and a few MSI users). I tried updating the first post, but can't seem to find a way to edit the thread.







. I just PM"d a MOD about it.

If you want to try to edit your own BIOS, you can use the KBT tool

Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.25.zip 94k .zip file
. Most GPU's having issues are simply boosting to unstable clock speeds whenever a 3D application is started (some on the windows GUI). You can reduce the boost clock, and try reflashing.

PLEASE FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK, ALL GPU'S CAN'T HANDLE 1.212V

I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## lPizzal

Hey,
I'm having some bad luck with unlocking powerlimit, voltage and disabling boost. Could someone take a look at my BIOS from my Zotac GTX 770 4gb? Would love you to death for it. The Bios from the OP makes my Screen distort and go to static. I can't get the powerlimit to raise and just don't know which power table to manipulate, since there are 9 and all KBT tutorials reference 6.

GK104.zip 121k .zip file


I would love to repay you in some way if someone would take a look at my bios. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm having some bad luck with unlocking powerlimit, voltage and disabling boost. Could someone take a look at my BIOS from my Zotac GTX 770 4gb? Would love you to death for it. The Bios from the OP makes my Screen distort and go to static. I can't get the powerlimit to raise and just don't know which power table to manipulate, since there are 9 and all KBT tutorials reference 6.
> 
> GK104.zip 121k .zip file
> 
> 
> I would love to repay you in some way if someone would take a look at my bios. Many thanks in advance.


 GK104MoD.zip 122k .zip file


There you go.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> There you go.


Many Many thanks!
The powerlimit got another 2% and went from 106% to 108%.
Unfortunately I found out, that the Zotac gtx 770 4gb uses the Richtek RT8802A voltage controller, which does not support I2C.
I am forever stuck with 1.2V. As other reports suggested, getting 1.212 with this card is not possible, even if this option is *unlocked by default*, it never goes to 1.212.

Some interesting things happend though. The Perfcap reason used to be Vrel and Vop, now it is only Vop. Apperently your mod made the Voltage reliable








In some freak happening I did some Afterburner Voltage settings and after nothing happening, I installed Zotac's Firestorm. After opening that it showed 1.25V for a short time. The Voltage bar seemed to be frozen and could not be moved from that. After three seconds the Screen became a solid brown and I had to reset.
I was never able to replicate that and none of the Softmods on the Forum worked, no matter how hard I tried. Neither did the no LLC mod for that matter.

This is where it ends I presume. 1241mhz max boost and +50 Memory is the only setting that passes long term stress tests.

Well, at least my temps are low and the Card is dead silent, ain't all bad.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Many thanks!
> The powerlimit got another 2% and went from 106% to 108%.
> Unfortunately I found out, that the Zotac gtx 770 4gb uses the Richtek RT8802A voltage controller, which does not support I2C.
> I am forever stuck with 1.2V. As other reports suggested, getting 1.212 with this card is not possible, even if this option is *unlocked by default*, it never goes to 1.212.
> 
> Some interesting things happend though. The Perfcap reason used to be Vrel and Vop, now it is only Vop. Apperently your mod made the Voltage reliable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some freak happening I did some Afterburner Voltage settings and after nothing happening, I installed Zotac's Firestorm. After opening that it showed 1.25V for a short time. The Voltage bar seemed to be frozen and could not be moved from that. After three seconds the Screen became a solid brown and I had to reset.
> I was never able to replicate that and none of the Softmods on the Forum worked, no matter how hard I tried. Neither did the no LLC mod for that matter.
> 
> This is where it ends I presume. 1241mhz max boost and +50 Memory is the only setting that passes long term stress tests.
> 
> Well, at least my temps are low and the Card is dead silent, ain't all bad.
Click to expand...

Well at least i helped as much as the card would allow with volts.

How was you gonna repay me anyhow?


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> How was you gonna repay me anyhow?


No worries, didnt forget that ;D, just still tinkering with the card.
Still have undertale or cs 1.6 as a gift in steam if you are interested for instance.


----------



## Vario

My PNY GTX 770 2GB OC XLR8 is still working great, 2560x1440, latest games on mixed high-medium settings.







Best card I've ever owned.


----------



## marcgarcia322

hello guys it's been a while since i've been here
and i was wondering if there is a way to unlock the voltage on an evga 770 with acx
in precision x 16 its unlocked but in afterburner it's not
any help would be appreciated
i've been trying to do the soft mod but to no avail
thanks in advance


----------



## jpa28

GIGABYTE GEFORCE GTX 770 WINDFORCE 3 - 4 GO


----------



## kithylin

Well I guess I can stop following this thread, I'm soon to no longer own a 770. As nice as my 4GB 770 card was.. the overclocking was piss-poor and a joke (nvidia hard locked voltages are depressing and sad). It's no where near fast enough for modern AAA games @ maxed ultra even in just 1080p with just a single card and so I replaced it with a big overclocked AMD R9 290X 8GB card (Since all the nvidia 8GB cards are $500+ still) for about $280, just about double performance of my 770.. and gifting my 770 to a poor / impoverished friend of mine in another state.

Oh well, so long card... and bye thread. Sorry but not sure how anyone can like or stay using a 770 today if they're after modern games. It's just not anywhere near enough anymore.

Even my R9 290X @ 6.5 Tflops isn't enough for some games even with all the bells and whistles on.. ah well, the pursuit of maxed-ultra-1080p-60-fps for < $300 continues.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpa28*
> 
> GIGABYTE GEFORCE GTX 770 WINDFORCE 3 - 4 GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2874761/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Well I guess I can stop following this thread, I'm soon to no longer own a 770. As nice as my 4GB 770 card was.. the overclocking was piss-poor and a joke (nvidia hard locked voltages are depressing and sad). It's no where near fast enough for modern AAA games @ maxed ultra even in just 1080p with just a single card and so I replaced it with a big overclocked AMD R9 290X 8GB card (Since all the nvidia 8GB cards are $500+ still) for about $280, just about double performance of my 770.. and gifting my 770 to a poor / impoverished friend of mine in another state.
> 
> Oh well, so long card... and bye thread. Sorry but not sure how anyone can like or stay using a 770 today if they're after modern games. It's just not anywhere near enough anymore.
> 
> Even my R9 290X @ 6.5 Tflops isn't enough for some games even with all the bells and whistles on.. ah well, the pursuit of maxed-ultra-1080p-60-fps for < $300 continues.


I think the same when people ask about OC this card it is not really worth the effort for the gains netted. I can run some games @ 1400Mhz but for 24/7 I run 1280Mhz @ 1.35v to be rock solid stable.

Thanks for your contributions to this thread

from your pheasant GTX 770 owner .


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the same when people ask about OC this card it is not really worth the effort for the gains netted. I can run some games @ 1400Mhz but for 24/7 I run 1280Mhz @ 1.35v to be rock solid stable.
> 
> Thanks for your contributions to this thread
> 
> from your pheasant GTX 770 owner .


Sorry I didn't mean to insult anyone.







I upgrade every few years when a decently fast card for < $300 comes up for sale used.. My EVGA GTX 770 would only overclock to 1206 mhz, and even that required evga precision X holding it at 1.3v, and delt with fans at 100% and temps around 80c gaming. EVGA's ACX Cooler @ 100% fan was so loud even sealed inside my case I could hear it over my 8000-btu window air conditioner @ full blast. All that for just 3.5 Tflops of performance.

My super massively over-cooled 3-fan vapor-x new 290x runs 72c - 75c and is whisper quiet at 6.5 Tflops, even at 70% fans it's so quiet I can barely hear it. Cooler, quieter, and 6.5 Tflops, almost double performance.

Maybe I might can go back to nvidia if in a few years if they ever get off their locked-voltage-BS and let us tweak cards again. Anyway have fun folks.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Sorry I didn't mean to insult anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upgrade every few years when a decently fast card for < $300 comes up for sale used.. My EVGA GTX 770 would only overclock to 1206 mhz, and even that required evga precision X holding it at 1.3v, and delt with fans at 100% and temps around 80c gaming. EVGA's ACX Cooler @ 100% fan was so loud even sealed inside my case I could hear it over my 8000-btu window air conditioner @ full blast. All that for just 3.5 Tflops of performance.
> 
> My super massively over-cooled 3-fan vapor-x new 290x runs 72c - 75c and is whisper quiet at 6.5 Tflops, even at 70% fans it's so quiet I can barely hear it. Cooler, quieter, and 6.5 Tflops, almost double performance.
> 
> Maybe I might can go back to nvidia if in a few years if they ever get off their locked-voltage-BS and let us tweak cards again. Anyway have fun folks.


there was no offence taken

But your right there are way better solutions for performance I have had the itch to upgrade and use one of my 770 as a media PC GPU more for the fun of it as resale value is so low.

just been waiting for the right price of a GTX1080 that would easily x4 the performance of my GTX 770 SLI x2


----------



## Jonny321321

.


----------



## gJabberwock

I recently got a hand me down PNY 770 XLR8 enthusiast edition (2 fan version, https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/549ze ) to replace my buggy 670...only to discover this card also has a bug (thanks bro! lol). It has a serious case of fan revving (Fans pulse max from off to max power under all conditions except sustained high loads where it eventually turns off one fan and runs the other just under max.....***, similar to this https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-fan-spins-up-and-down-when-idle.219471/) Using afterburner and the like all i can do is change the frequency of the pulsing (from once every 2 seconds to once every 10 or so), alot of what I have read says this comes from GPU boost 2.0 and a bad fan control chip on the card.

Ok to the point, I have read that some of the modded bios's posted here disable GPU boost, would this resolve the pulsing and let me set a fan curve? If so where would this setting be, I was poking around KeplerBiosTweaker and didn't see anything that would explicitly effect this? Its really the only mod I would want to make (for now) AB seems gives me enough control otherwise.


----------



## SonicDust187

Does anyone have the stock GTX 770 Hydro Copper Classified LN2 bios?


----------



## giovanni97

Hello to all guys, can someone edit my bois?
GTX 770 Palit, OC Edition 2Gb


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gJabberwock*
> 
> I recently got a hand me down PNY 770 XLR8 enthusiast edition (2 fan version, https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/549ze ) to replace my buggy 670...only to discover this card also has a bug (thanks bro! lol). It has a serious case of fan revving (Fans pulse max from off to max power under all conditions except sustained high loads where it eventually turns off one fan and runs the other just under max.....***, similar to this https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-fan-spins-up-and-down-when-idle.219471/) Using afterburner and the like all i can do is change the frequency of the pulsing (from once every 2 seconds to once every 10 or so), alot of what I have read says this comes from GPU boost 2.0 and a bad fan control chip on the card.
> 
> Ok to the point, I have read that some of the modded bios's posted here disable GPU boost, would this resolve the pulsing and let me set a fan curve? If so where would this setting be, I was poking around KeplerBiosTweaker and didn't see anything that would explicitly effect this? Its really the only mod I would want to make (for now) AB seems gives me enough control otherwise.


I have that card but don't have issue, sad to hear you have it sounds like issue with the fan control's hysteresis.

Could always just run the stock PNY fans on a fan controller at a steady speed by getting an adapter for VGA fan plug to regular fan plug and then plug into a fan controller. If you want you could run the tach wire to the VGA so it sees the fans exist but its not necessary. Probably could just run them at 70% all the time or use PWM from the mobo.

If you take the paste off the heatsink and repaste it, it wiggles a bit from there on because the holes for the mounting screws are too narrow in diameter for the holes in the PCB. Thats the only problem I have with this card, so if you repaste it expect it to shift and then require repasting again unless you get creative with sleeving the heatsink screws with something to make them thicker.

Thats why I just went aftermarket VGA cooler, I run a Prolimatech MK13. Advantage of this cooler is it runs the card cool enough it stays at 1254 core while I am gaming because it never hits 81*C to throttle back. I have two 120mm fans on the VGA controlled with my fan controller.


----------



## kithylin

Random thoughts... any chance anyone out there still has/had a warranty active on their EVGA GTX-770's? And have you sent one in for RMA recently? And.. if you have, could you share what you got back? I have a slightly defective 770 that needs a RMA but it's warranty runs out until fall 2019.. I'm wondering what we'll get back if we send em in.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Random thoughts... any chance anyone out there still has/had a warranty active on their EVGA GTX-770's? And have you sent one in for RMA recently? And.. if you have, could you share what you got back? I have a slightly defective 770 that needs a RMA but it's warranty runs out until fall 2019.. I'm wondering what we'll get back if we send em in.


hopefully a 970 but if you wait you could get lucky and get a 1070 but more likely a refurb 770


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> hopefully a 970 but if you wait you could get lucky and get a 1070 but more likely a refurb 770


I would assume they more than likely don't have any 770's left at this point. I'll probably hold out until around summer 2019 and try near then.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I would assume they more than likely don't have any 770's left at this point. I'll probably hold out until around summer 2019 and try near then.


That's how I ended up with my 770s I RMA x2 GTX 580s but I got a refund so I purchased from the same retailer the 770s.
The 780s were out but they were quite a lot more for a slight performance edge over the 770s but IMHO not enough to warrant the extra money, I would have gone the 780Ti route but they were not out then.

I am going to use one of my 770 for a media pc I am 100% sure to be getting x2 GTX 1080Ti when they come out will hopefully get a 4+ years out of them.
Though I have been hoping NVidia will be fixing their drivers soon it seems the 10XX cards are not scaling too well for SLI.

and hopefully set some milestone benches I did like the 770s


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> That's how I ended up with my 770s I RMA x2 GTX 580s but I got a refund so I purchased from the same retailer the 770s.
> The 780s were out but they were quite a lot more for a slight performance edge over the 770s but IMHO not enough to warrant the extra money, I would have gone the 780Ti route but they were not out then.
> 
> I am going to use one of my 770 for a media pc I am 100% sure to be getting x2 GTX 1080Ti when they come out will hopefully get a 4+ years out of them.
> Though I have been hoping NVidia will be fixing their drivers soon it seems the 10XX cards are not scaling too well for SLI.
> 
> and hopefully set some milestone benches I did like the 770s


I had originally bought one GTX 770 4GB card and planned to SLI em later. But then after finding out how limited the cards are in both overclocks and voltage.. I was underwhelmed and decided not to buy another mate for it.

And now I have my spiffy super overclocked R9 290X 8GB card and quite literally have double the gflops performance over my old 770 in a single card and double the ram. I'm only holding on to my 770 at this point to try and RMA it for something better in a few years.


----------



## ThePunishBR

Hello guys, anybody here having a "DEVICE HUNG" on Battlefield 1?
EVGA 2GB 770 here, all benchmarks successful...
Maybe time for an upgrade?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePunishBR*
> 
> Hello guys, anybody here having a "DEVICE HUNG" on Battlefield 1?
> EVGA 2GB 770 here, all benchmarks successful...
> Maybe time for an upgrade?


I'm guessing this should probably go without saying but I'll say it anyway... are you sure you're on the latest drivers? Consider wiping drivers and doing a 100% clean driver load with a driver cleaner program?


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 770 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 21st - 23rd 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

November Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## tad2

Hi! I have a gtx 770 evga 4gb.
I want to flash the bios with an overclocked setup.
is there somewhere I could find a bios file to download that is already setup to be overclocked?
it can be an extreme overclock.
basically this card is at the end of its usefulness cycle so I want to squeeze as much as I can out of it before I
upgrade to pascal.

thank you.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tad2*
> 
> Hi! I have a gtx 770 evga 4gb.
> I want to flash the bios with an overclocked setup.
> is there somewhere I could find a bios file to download that is already setup to be overclocked?
> it can be an extreme overclock.
> basically this card is at the end of its usefulness cycle so I want to squeeze as much as I can out of it before I
> upgrade to pascal.
> 
> thank you.


Sorry but nope, that's not how video cards work.

First off, every single nvidia card is completely unique. Even other 770 4GB cards may not take the exact same clocks as say, mine does and be stable at it.

Also that aside.. don't ever download any existing bios for any other cards on the internet and try to flash it to yours. 99.99% chance it will brick your card and make it useless.

Just extract the bios of your card, post it and ask someone to modify it for you and maybe they'll be nice enough to do so.

Then you can re-flash it and be good to go.


----------



## defaultuser

Hello people!Can someone help me with unlocking voltage on my GV-N770OC-4GD/F60 ? stock max voltage is 1212 but i need at least 1260. here is my stock bios http://dropmefiles.com/6EZGh . I was tried to unlock but its doesnt work


----------



## NadoTuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePunishBR*
> 
> Hello guys, anybody here having a "DEVICE HUNG" on Battlefield 1?
> EVGA 2GB 770 here, all benchmarks successful...
> Maybe time for an upgrade?


I also have this problem.
Wait for BF1 patch, 13 December 2016.

Lets see if they fix it.


----------



## ThePunishBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NadoTuga*
> 
> I also have this problem.
> Wait for BF1 patch, 13 December 2016.
> 
> Lets see if they fix it.


This is so frustrating... If they dont fix this soon, I will throw this card away for good.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePunishBR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NadoTuga*
> 
> I also have this problem.
> Wait for BF1 patch, 13 December 2016.
> 
> Lets see if they fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so frustrating... If they dont fix this soon, I will throw this card away for good.
Click to expand...

Instead of throwing it away....


----------



## NadoTuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePunishBR*
> 
> Hello guys, anybody here having a "DEVICE HUNG" on Battlefield 1?
> EVGA 2GB 770 here, all benchmarks successful...
> Maybe time for an upgrade?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePunishBR*
> 
> This is so frustrating... If they dont fix this soon, I will throw this card away for good.


For Battlefield 1:
Delete the user.cfg file if u have, restore all nvidia settings to default and uninstall graphics driver using DDU and then install the last driver again.
Test this and report if this fail plz.

If fails, we must wait one more time for Nvidia to release new drivers. And if this not fix the problem, search your graphics card on Nvidia website and use Base Clock & Boost Clock Nvidia references.

For GTX 770 the link is this one: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-770/specifications

And if everything fails, u must decide what to do.


----------



## ThePunishBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NadoTuga*
> 
> For Battlefield 1:
> Delete the user.cfg file if u have, restore all nvidia settings to default and uninstall graphics driver using DDU and then install the last driver again.
> Test this and report if this fail plz.
> 
> If fails, we must wait one more time for Nvidia to release new drivers. And if this not fix the problem, search your graphics card on Nvidia website and use Base Clock & Boost Clock Nvidia references.
> 
> For GTX 770 the link is this one: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-770/specifications
> 
> And if everything fails, u must decide what to do.


I did exactly as you said 1 week ago. One thing that allow me to play a few more maps before a crash (like 5 to 8 in a row) is running origin with admin perm and also BF1 with admin perm.


----------



## NadoTuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePunishBR*
> 
> I did exactly as you said 1 week ago. One thing that allow me to play a few more maps before a crash (like 5 to 8 in a row) is running origin with admin perm and also BF1 with admin perm.


Did you set Nvidia clocks references?

The directx crash is not related with admin privileges, i believe.


----------



## ThePunishBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NadoTuga*
> 
> Did you set Nvidia clocks references?
> 
> The directx crash is not related with admin privileges, i believe.


Overclocking it or not, still crash after 1 or 2 maps (or even in the middle of my first map). Trust me, this is a driver related bug or poor programming and running it with admin privilegies was a desperate fix with an unexpected positive result....


----------



## NadoTuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePunishBR*
> 
> Overclocking it or not, still crash after 1 or 2 maps (or even in the middle of my first map). Trust me, this is a driver related bug or poor programming and running it with admin privilegies was a desperate fix with an unexpected positive result....


Ok but try downclocking you graphics cars too.


----------



## matthies

I have just filled a form.
However GPU-Z sees my card differently than the user bench mark for example.
Gainward Phantom 2GB version.
While GPU-Z sees 1200 MHz on core, the benchmark gets 1356 MHz in boost mode.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/2302663
As a fact, i have tried MODded Bios provided here, then i could reach stable +140 MHz on core, that gave me 1290 MHz.
On the latest BIOS before, i reached only +50 MHz, however the boost thing has to work fine, since in benchmarks i noticed quite visible difference in AVG FPS and that makes sense, since boosted 1356 is more than 1290.
BIOS is GTX770_Phantom(80.04.E6.00.07).rom


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthies*
> 
> I have just filled a form.
> However GPU-Z sees my card differently than the user bench mark for example.
> Gainward Phantom 2GB version.
> While GPU-Z sees 1200 MHz on core, the benchmark gets 1356 MHz in boost mode.
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/2302663
> As a fact, i have tried MODded Bios provided here, then i could reach stable +140 MHz on core, that gave me 1290 MHz.
> On the latest BIOS before, i reached only +50 MHz, however the boost thing has to work fine, since in benchmarks i noticed quite visible difference in AVG FPS and that makes sense, since boosted 1356 is more than 1290.
> BIOS is GTX770_Phantom(80.04.E6.00.07).rom


Just go to nvidia control panel -> 3D settings -> power setting and change it from "Adaptive" to "Prefer maximum power" and it should disable boost and run at max boost clocks always during any type of "full screen 3d application", benchmarks, games, etc. And then you should have the full speed always and there will be no more inconsistency between games/tests. Nvidia boost is useless in games and shouldn't be used.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 770 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 19th - 21st 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

December Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## matthies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Just go to nvidia control panel -> 3D settings -> power setting and change it from "Adaptive" to "Prefer maximum power" and it should disable boost and run at max boost clocks always during any type of "full screen 3d application", benchmarks, games, etc. And then you should have the full speed always and there will be no more inconsistency between games/tests. Nvidia boost is useless in games and shouldn't be used.


truly, i can not find such option in the 3D Settings tab... could you help with some screenshots?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthies*
> 
> truly, i can not find such option in the 3D Settings tab... could you help with some screenshots?


----------



## kithylin

... duplicate post, someone delete this one please. No idea how that happened.


----------



## matthies

thank you!


----------



## hatedman95

I've found myself in a very difficult spot.I've just bought a 770 Aftermarket (no budget,don't judge,it's a pretty neat upgrade from Radeon 7770).It's a Gainward Phantom,2GB Edition though it should be showing 1150/1753 on MHz and it doesn't.It shows 1085/1753 MHz.Boost goes to 1137 when the Normal phantom goes beyond that at 1202 MHz. Latest BIOS is showing 80.04.EB.00.26 and it's signed on 2014-04-04 at 00:00 when the actual BIOS (latest)on the site is 80.04.B4.00.1E released at 2013-05-15 00:00:00 . I need some advice in flashing,getting me to know my card.I'm still a newbie so don't judge me.Help me,i'm really worried i actually purchased some other card than Phantom.When i check online it sends me to a GS (wich i have no idea of what it stands for but the card's visual is a Phantom for sure,just by looking at the grails and 3x removable fans).
L..E.:
I found out there's two GPU's that released from Gainward one with barcode 426018336-2951 wich is 1150/1753 MHz and one with barcode 426018336-3293 wich is 1085/1753 MHz.My question is now,what if i flash the first one's bios over mine,what will happen?
Is it possible to revert back to old GPU Bios somehow?I've tried using HP Formatting tool but it keeps saying it's unable to format and Rufus has no option for MS-DOS Boot from USB Stick.Forgot to mention my stick is 32 GB (29.2 GB) FAT32 (Default).


----------



## matthies

the small software in the first post allows you to flash easily. Just find on the internet the same bios that you actually have for your card for a backup.

I also had the newest bios provided, but i reverted to the one modded from this thread. I am also an user or Gainward Phantom GTX770 2GB, from the box it was 1150/1753 MHz, and now OC'ed to 1290/1949 MHz and it works very stable. (+10 mV, 102% Power Limit)
I decided for the modded but older bios, because there is no boost which i could not manage when it is used. Thanks the modded bios I am sure of the values I am using.

A tip: using GPU-Z software, check your's card ASIC Quality (Top right corner, the horizontal lines icon, and then third tab)


----------



## hatedman95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthies*
> 
> the small software in the first post allows you to flash easily. Just find on the internet the same bios that you actually have for your card for a backup.
> 
> I also had the newest bios provided, but i reverted to the one modded from this thread. I am also an user or Gainward Phantom GTX770 2GB, from the box it was 1150/1753 MHz, and now OC'ed to 1290/1949 MHz and it works very stable. (+10 mV, 102% Power Limit)
> I decided for the modded but older bios, because there is no boost which i could not manage when it is used. Thanks the modded bios I am sure of the values I am using.
> 
> A tip: using GPU-Z software, check your's card ASIC Quality (Top right corner, the horizontal lines icon, and then third tab)


Managed to flash the newest for the other barcode,played a round of BF1 and went better than i expected.
With out of box specs was hitting 70-90 FPS max 110 now it hits 80-110 max 120 with the other BIOS.I'll try and OC,see what happens afterwards. (Obviously with the BIOS that's on this thread.)
BTW what program did you use for OC'ing? I tried MSI's but it looks too "swaggy".I like to go old-school if you know what i mean,but hey,i can't discuss preferences,i changed the skin.


----------



## matthies

MSI Afterburner indeed








And as you noticed, you can change the skin for oldskool style.


----------



## hatedman95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthies*
> 
> MSI Afterburner indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as you noticed, you can change the skin for oldskool style.


Went this way,i think i got great values,especially for a 2016 game.
Core Voltage +10 mV
Power Limit: 102%
Core Clock: +120 MHz
Memory Clock: +185 MHz
Results are:
1270 MHz/1845 MHz
GPU Used Approx 60-80%
Temps are @ 64 C to 73 C
Keep in mind my card is lower than yours in term of clocks (not anymore duh,due to bios update) @ Core/Memory and has other BIOS.
Did i do great?
I used to push it to 195 MHz on memory,but the temp went from 65 to @ 80-81 and was still pushing so i said god damn,that's too hot,70 does great for any card out there so i tried to stay within limits.I got a great case,4 fans,good airflow over components.Room temperature is over 24 C,i think i did awesome. Let me know if i actually achieved something







.


----------



## matthies

i think up to 85°C is still safe, since GTX770's maximum is 98°C


----------



## XanderTheGoober

So what are used gtx 770s going for these days? This is not an appraisal as I am not selling mine i am just wondering what current used market value is in the US.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> So what are used gtx 770s going for these days? This is not an appraisal as I am not selling mine i am just wondering what current used market value is in the US.


About $70 - $110 + shipping for the 2GB model and about $130 - $150 + shipping for 4GB ones.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> About $70 - $110 + shipping for the 2GB model and about $130 - $150 + shipping for 4GB ones.


figured they would be quite down there in price. by the time i actually get rid of mine they will likely be $40 cards. lol


----------



## Tokztero

Bought an EVGA 770 SC a few months ago for $50.


----------



## jpa28




----------



## jpa28

GTX 770 GIGABYTE GV-N770 OC-2GD New WINDFORCE 3X 450W Gaming "débridée TARGET POWER 134%


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpa28*
> 
> GTX 770 GIGABYTE GV-N770 OC-2GD New WINDFORCE 3X 450W Gaming "débridée TARGET POWER 134%


Your post is a bit confusing... are you needing help with this card some how? Could you elaborate some more please?


----------



## kithylin

.. duplicate post.. ignore this one.


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpa28*
> 
> GTX 770 GIGABYTE GV-N770 OC-2GD New WINDFORCE 3X 450W Gaming "débridée TARGET POWER 134%


How did you get 1.212v on the gigabyte?
My gigabyte gtx770 4gb is stuck on 1.200v......


----------



## revengeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpa28*
> 
> GTX 770 GIGABYTE GV-N770 OC-2GD New WINDFORCE 3X 450W Gaming "débridée TARGET POWER 134%


How did you get 1.212v on the gigabyte?
My gigabyte gtx770 4gb is stuck on 1.200v......


----------



## jpa28

enable over voltage !!! if not bios mod !!!!


----------



## JamesSR

Hi guys

Can anyone give me some advice please?

I have a Gigabyte 770 2GB OC Windforce 3x. It's given me some good service. I've just upgraded my monitor to a dell UP2416D which supports sRGB and Adobe RGB which I believe is 10bit colour.

Does the 770 support 10bitcolour? I've updated both nvidia drivers and my mobo bios for good measure but no dice. Also at the native resolution, 2560 x 1440, the text doesn't look sharp. I'm using a DisplayPort to Mini DisplayPort cable.

I've read that only Maxwell and Pascal support 10bit? Should I try another cable to resolve the fuzzy text? Do I need a newer GPU?

Any advice welcome.

Thanks


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesSR*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice please?
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 770 2GB OC Windforce 3x. It's given me some good service. I've just upgraded my monitor to a dell UP2416D which supports sRGB and Adobe RGB which I believe is 10bit colour.
> 
> Does the 770 support 10bitcolour? I've updated both nvidia drivers and my mobo bios for good measure but no dice. Also at the native resolution, 2560 x 1440, the text doesn't look sharp. I'm using a DisplayPort to Mini DisplayPort cable.
> 
> I've read that only Maxwell and Pascal support 10bit? Should I try another cable to resolve the fuzzy text? Do I need a newer GPU?
> 
> Any advice welcome.
> 
> Thanks


Take a read here: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3011/~/10-bit-per-color-support-on-nvidia-geforce-gpus

Short Summary: Consumer cards do support 10 bit color, but not in Adobe Photoshop. You need a quadro / AMD FireGL card for that.


----------



## kithylin

.. duplicate post again, stupid forum software here. Someone please delete this.


----------



## JamesSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Take a read here: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3011/~/10-bit-per-color-support-on-nvidia-geforce-gpus
> 
> Short Summary: Consumer cards do support 10 bit color, but not in Adobe Photoshop. You need a quadro / AMD FireGL card for that.


Thanks. Having looked online, I think I should be able to choose 10bit colour through the nvidia desktop app, but I only have 8bit as an option? I'm using a DisplayPort adaptor...?


----------



## jpa28

to all








enable over


----------



## beans444

Just checking in with you guys, wondering if upgrading my Gigabyte gtx 770 2gb windforce x3 card 80.04.b4.00.19 (p2005-0000) *BIOS* would be worth it to this later revision:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152832/gigabyte-gtx770-2048-131213

On another note..

https://forums.battlefield.com/en-us/discussion/38131/directx-function-error-nvidia-still-no-fix-do-you-care-22-11-16-18-57-cest

There's going to be a million views and still no fix... You'll notice it's not just the gtx 770 with directx error in battlefield 1.

EA is a joke.









Cheers!


----------



## lanofsong

Hello GTX 770 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 16th - 18th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

January 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## samco08

Hy guys !
I'm coming here because I need your help.
I've sucessfuly flashed my gigabyte gtx770 OC 2GB with the unlocked bios found here.
First step .. done ! Ahah.

Now I would like to extract more juice from my card but msi ab 4.3 don't offer me more than 1100mv (boost) !?
I've already move every cursor to the right. Power limit, vcore.... every.

Somebody to help me?

By ?

at this step reach 1200Mhz


----------



## besttt

please any help for overcklock that bios even I mod the voltge to max I get only 1.212 and its not enough for evga the bios has max 1.3

EVGA.GTX770.2048.130628_1.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## tad2

Dual SLI gtx 770 4gb.
evga sc cards.

16gb ram
3570k oc 4.2ghz.

pretty bossy system compared to my old gtx 660 2gb.


----------



## paulkemp

Hello pps. I am considering getting a 770 2nd hand. Its failry cheap here in Norway, around 67£ / 79€ / 84$. The machine wiill priamrely be a plex server, but I will drag a long hdmi cable to my tv for when I want to game. How does the 770 hold up today in 2017? Mine will be paired with a i7 3770 and 7gb RAM.


----------



## ThePunishBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Hello pps. I am considering getting a 770 2nd hand. Its failry cheap here in Norway, around 67£ / 79€ / 84$. The machine wiill priamrely be a plex server, but I will drag a long hdmi cable to my tv for when I want to game. How does the 770 hold up today in 2017? Mine will be paired with a i7 3770 and 7gb RAM.


I dont think it is worth anymore. The power draw and heat generated is a thing to consider. Also for nowadays games, it struggles a lot... A 1060 is the best Price vs Performance today.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePunishBR*
> 
> I dont think it is worth anymore. The power draw and heat generated is a thing to consider. Also for nowadays games, it struggles a lot... A 1060 is the best Price vs Performance today.


The the power draw is the main issue, but I doubt I will be gaming a lot on this machine. And it only draws a lot when I play. I just need a gpu for when, and IF, I want to play a game. I have a 1080 in the machine 3 meters from this one. So its a first world problem after all. The 1060 is at least 3x the price of the 2nd hand 770. Thats too expensive for this build.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulkemp*
> 
> Hello pps. I am considering getting a 770 2nd hand. Its failry cheap here in Norway, around 67£ / 79€ / 84$. The machine wiill priamrely be a plex server, but I will drag a long hdmi cable to my tv for when I want to game. How does the 770 hold up today in 2017? Mine will be paired with a i7 3770 and 7gb RAM.


have you tried to game on a TV if you are a console player you will be fine but if you are a real gamer you will realise the horrendous input lag most TV makes browsing the web a painful experience.

7Gb ram? odd number, CPU will be fine just hard to find DDR3 RAM KITS OF 16Gb and above.

770? not worried about DX12. personally I think 2Gb Vram won't really be enough for the latest games even at 1080.

But then again with settings you will be still be able run all games just not with much eye candy.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I suspect the 7GB of ram is due to the igp being enabled and configured to use 1GB of ram.


----------



## paulkemp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> have you tried to game on a TV if you are a console player you will be fine but if you are a real gamer you will realise the horrendous input lag most TV makes browsing the web a painful experience.
> 
> 7Gb ram? odd number, CPU will be fine just hard to find DDR3 RAM KITS OF 16Gb and above.
> 
> 770? not worried about DX12. personally I think 2Gb Vram won't really be enough for the latest games even at 1080.
> 
> But then again with settings you will be still be able run all games just not with much eye candy.


Yeah, I have a machine with a 1080 and 165hz monitor in the same room. So i dont know how much I will enjoy playing on a moniitor (60hz), with a controller and a 770 (compared to the other machine). Its a nice to have feature. I may want to play some couch games with the missues though.

Yeah, the 7 gb ram was a typo. Its 8







Sorry guys. Thanks for the iput.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im still rocking my 770 FTW 4GB, for 1080p is a nice card


----------



## ThePunishBR

Guys, I am no longer a member of this club. I just give the card to my sister and now she can play minecraft better XD. I just upgraded to a 1060 6GB MSI. It is my first non EVGA card in years... Wish me luck!


----------



## Taire

Hey guys, hope you can endulge me while i ask questions you surely have been asked before:...

I`ve had my GTX 770 for a fair few years now and it has served me well. Im considering getting a new gfx card so i can jump feet first into VR but at the moment im too busy with other projects and i think its better to wait abit. But we`re getting close to Mass Effect Andromeda and i`de love to squeeze out a bit more performance out of my old clunker before i replace it with new shinies.

So i turned to MSI Afterburner. Allso tried EVGA precision. But the only thing that changes is memory clock. I cannot see any changes on core clock. Im completely lacking knowledge of this stuff so i might be in over my head. But all the guides i read makes it look realy easy.

Am i doing something silly or should i just leave this stuff to people who know what they are doing?

Sincerely
Tai


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taire*
> 
> Hey guys, hope you can endulge me while i ask questions you surely have been asked before:...
> 
> I`ve had my GTX 770 for a fair few years now and it has served me well. Im considering getting a new gfx card so i can jump feet first into VR but at the moment im too busy with other projects and i think its better to wait abit. But we`re getting close to Mass Effect Andromeda and i`de love to squeeze out a bit more performance out of my old clunker before i replace it with new shinies.
> 
> So i turned to MSI Afterburner. Allso tried EVGA precision. But the only thing that changes is memory clock. I cannot see any changes on core clock. Im completely lacking knowledge of this stuff so i might be in over my head. But all the guides i read makes it look realy easy.
> 
> Am i doing something silly or should i just leave this stuff to people who know what they are doing?
> 
> Sincerely
> Tai


GTX 770 have to boost to increase OC. So when you put in a 100+ on core, it will try to boost 100+Mhz more on the end of the Boost cycle. You have to load up the GPU to see it. Uniengine Heaven for example.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 770 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 20th - Wednesday 22nd - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

March 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong

@PimpSkyline i am sure you have signed up already


----------



## tad2

CRYSIS UPDATE
specs:
2x evga 4gb 770's sli
3570k oc 4.4ghz
16gb ram
w7 64

I went ahead and found he cheapest copy I could for $13 of crysis3.

installed and results..

NOPE!!!





























damn his game is intense.
EVERY game i've tried runs flawlessly fully maxed out on my 1440p system.

not crysis.

with all settings at the highest possible setting (except for using only 1x aa) at 1440p the game is...
"PLAYABLE" which is good. But definitely when you aim the camera at heavy part of the environment the fps gets very chunky.
i'd say min 20fps, max 60fps.

However: reduce unnecessary settings and it jumps to min 30fps and usually 60fps.
not bad because all the important stuff is still maxed. textures, models, lighting all maxed. I just turned off special effects, particles and stuff.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tad2*
> 
> CRYSIS UPDATE
> specs:
> 2x evga 4gb 770's sli
> 3570k oc 4.4ghz
> 16gb ram
> w7 64
> 
> I went ahead and found he cheapest copy I could for $13 of crysis3.
> 
> installed and results..
> 
> NOPE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn his game is intense.
> EVERY game i've tried runs flawlessly fully maxed out on my 1440p system.
> 
> not crysis.
> 
> with all settings at the highest possible setting (except for using only 1x aa) at 1440p the game is...
> "PLAYABLE" which is good. But definitely when you aim the camera at heavy part of the environment the fps gets very chunky.
> i'd say min 20fps, max 60fps.
> 
> However: reduce unnecessary settings and it jumps to min 30fps and usually 60fps.
> not bad because all the important stuff is still maxed. textures, models, lighting all maxed. I just turned off special effects, particles and stuff.


Just turn off motion blur and it should be playable. No one wants nor needs motion blur, it's stupid and ******ed. Motion blur in -EVERY GAME THAT EXISTS- robs about -40% of your gpu power. That one setting alone should be enough to make it playable.


----------



## tad2

Oooooohh, I hadn't thought about that.
well I have it turned down low already but i'll try it off.
it's definitely playable as is.
but I guess I expected my sli config to run it at 60fps consistent. oh well.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tad2*
> 
> Oooooohh, I hadn't thought about that.
> well I have it turned down low already but i'll try it off.
> it's definitely playable as is.
> but I guess I expected my sli config to run it at 60fps consistent. oh well.


Maybe an i5 (even with your overclock) isn't fast enough to push data to both 770's without bottleneck. Have you looked at your processor usage when running crysis 3? Is it slammed at 100% all cores?


----------



## Haades

Hi!

Could someone please modify my BIOS to unlock voltage and power limit controls in MSI AB?

GK104.zip 122k .zip file


Thanks alot!

E: I think I misunderstood how this works. Does the voltage become static after modding the bios?

E2: I posted this in the dedicated thread.


----------



## tad2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Maybe an i5 (even with your overclock) isn't fast enough to push data to both 770's without bottleneck. Have you looked at your processor usage when running crysis 3? Is it slammed at 100% all cores?


I think you might be right! I just checked and, although it's not "slammed" it does peak at 100 often.
AND I just noticed the cpu is not boosting all the way. i'm getting a max of 3.7ghz!


----------



## tad2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Just turn off motion blur and it should be playable. No one wants nor needs motion blur, it's stupid and ******ed. Motion blur in -EVERY GAME THAT EXISTS- robs about -40% of your gpu power. That one setting alone should be enough to make it playable.


You werent kidding. that is really messed up. I turned it off and it smoothed things out a ton.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tad2*
> 
> You werent kidding. that is really messed up. I turned it off and it smoothed things out a ton.


A few things to try. Try going in to bios and look for SpeedStep and disable it, but make sure Turbo Boost is on. And in windows, go to power settings in control panel, choose High Performance, then customize it with custom settings and look for processor. Try setting both minimum and maximum processor settings -both- to 100%.

That will make your chip run the max clocks you overclocked it to (boosted) all the time. Unfortunately Intel TurboBoost isn't very smart, and actually does -NOT- boost to full speed when playing games (when you need it most). This is generally the best option.

This should help with those random moments when your chip gets peaked to 100% occasionally.


----------



## tad2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> A few things to try. Try going in to bios and look for SpeedStep and disable it, but make sure Turbo Boost is on. And in windows, go to power settings in control panel, choose High Performance, then customize it with custom settings and look for processor. Try setting both minimum and maximum processor settings -both- to 100%.
> 
> That will make your chip run the max clocks you overclocked it to (boosted) all the time. Unfortunately Intel TurboBoost isn't very smart, and actually does -NOT- boost to full speed when playing games (when you need it most). This is generally the best option.
> 
> This should help with those random moments when your chip gets peaked to 100% occasionally.


OK i got the cpu sorted out. thanks. it stays at 4.4 now.
DEFINITE improvement.
the game runs at around 60 fps consistently and cpu useage avg 95% rarely hits 100%. HOWEVER
there are dips down to 25fps at times for no real reason. Not even when theres much on screen to cause it.
I noticed that during these dips the CPU useage drops to like 20-40%

Does that mean a gpu limitation?
I'm playing all settings maxed, except low particles, and no motion blur. 1440p.
2x sli 770 4gb. i5 3570k 4.4ghz


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tad2*
> 
> OK i got the cpu sorted out. thanks. it stays at 4.4 now.
> DEFINITE improvement.
> the game runs at around 60 fps consistently and cpu useage avg 95% rarely hits 100%. HOWEVER
> there are dips down to 25fps at times for no real reason. Not even when theres much on screen to cause it.
> I noticed that during these dips the CPU useage drops to like 20-40%
> 
> Does that mean a gpu limitation?
> I'm playing all settings maxed, except low particles, and no motion blur. 1440p.
> 2x sli 770 4gb. i5 3570k 4.4ghz


The only way to know if it's a GPU limitation in that instance is to run something like nvidia inspector in the background. I say that because it's graph function is able to monitor both GPU's in a Dual-GPU setup. I would think if you want to find out for sure.. open the monitor button in nvidia inspector (It's free, just google for it) and leave it open then go load game and go by the spot where it's dropping to 25 FPS and sit there a little bit, few seconds then walk somewhere else. Then alt-tab and look at the graph from nvidia inspector. If it is a gpu limitation then you would see both gpu's at 99% / 99% utilization.

If however (And I think this is much more likely the case) you go there and see the gpu utilization for both is rather low, then it's probably just an unoptimized section of the game world and there's nothing anyone or any thing can do about it. Most games may have a few small sections like this somewhere. There were certain locations in skyrim for example that would drag every system to it's knees like single digit FPS, but everywhere else in the game they would be 60 FPS locked. It might be a situation like that.

I think you've done about all you can do to get the most out of your system it sounds like. Other than I would say make sure you're on the latest nvidia driver so you get all the latest game speed boosts.


----------



## tad2

Ok I checked it out and it is definitely maxing my gpu's as well. 1 gpu constant 99% 2nd gpu constant 90% cpu constant 90%
. I'd say this system fully plays crysis but there are spots here and there where it is overwhelmed.

Currently here is the status:
all settings maxed except for:
fxaa
4x anistropy
med post processing
no motion blur.
1440p 70hz
2x sli gtx770
i5 4.4ghz

Results :
80fps max
constant 60fps
occasional dips to 50fps.
very rare 30fps dip.

I'd say it's a solid win but shows the limit of my system


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tad2*
> 
> Ok I checked it out and it is definitely maxing my gpu's as well. 1 gpu constant 99% 2nd gpu constant 90% cpu constant 90%
> . I'd say this system fully plays crysis but there are spots here and there where it is overwhelmed.
> 
> Currently here is the status:
> all settings maxed except for:
> fxaa
> 4x anistropy
> med post processing
> no motion blur.
> 1440p 70hz
> 2x sli gtx770
> i5 4.4ghz
> 
> Results :
> 80fps max
> constant 60fps
> occasional dips to 50fps.
> very rare 30fps dip.
> 
> I'd say it's a solid win but shows the limit of my system


Yep sounds like your system's maxed out in a few spots.. thanks for sharing this. Kinda glad I chose to jump up to a R9 290X (and aim for a pair of em) instead of trying to go for dual-770's. I would of been majorly disappointed in the end.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tad2*
> 
> Ok I checked it out and it is definitely maxing my gpu's as well. 1 gpu constant 99% 2nd gpu constant 90% cpu constant 90%
> . I'd say this system fully plays crysis but there are spots here and there where it is overwhelmed.
> 
> Currently here is the status:
> all settings maxed except for:
> fxaa
> 4x anistropy
> med post processing
> no motion blur.
> 1440p 70hz
> 2x sli gtx770
> i5 4.4ghz
> 
> Results :
> 80fps max
> constant 60fps
> occasional dips to 50fps.
> very rare 30fps dip.
> 
> I'd say it's a solid win but shows the limit of my system


I am so close to jumping to 1080ti just waiting for non reference cards to come out.
I have noticed the main limitation is memory, the lack of it which is probably the cause of FPS drop


----------



## tad2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I am so close to jumping to 1080ti just waiting for non reference cards to come out.
> I have noticed the main limitation is memory, the lack of it which is probably the cause of FPS drop


yep the ti has memory for days. 11gb is prettymuch all you'll ever need for the next decade or so.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tad2*
> 
> yep the ti has memory for days. 11gb is prettymuch all you'll ever need for the next decade or so.


that's a big call I seen games taking up to 7Gb @ 4k but really depends on eye candy mods etc I also recall a preview of a 8k monitor
how about this for mad

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/07/amd-radeon-pro-ssg-graphics-card-specs-price-release-date/


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I am so close to jumping to 1080ti just waiting for non reference cards to come out.
> I have noticed the main limitation is memory, the lack of it which is probably the cause of FPS drop


Oh, aftermarket 1080 Ti you say? You mean these: http://www.evga.com/products/productlist.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+10+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+1080+Ti

These were for sale recently, and sold out in literally < 30 minutes. Auto-notify. They're expected to get more stock in "Soon".


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Oh, aftermarket 1080 Ti you say? You mean these: http://www.evga.com/products/productlist.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+10+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+1080+Ti
> 
> These were for sale recently, and sold out in literally < 30 minutes. Auto-notify. They're expected to get more stock in "Soon".


I have made my decision on what model no guesses here. current 770 SLI setup


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I have made my decision on what model no guesses here. current 770 SLI setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks so "Janky" and ghetto without proper full-cover water blocks.. I wonder how you're keeping the vrm's from hitting 120+ C and cooking with no active cooling.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Looks so "Janky" and ghetto without proper full-cover water blocks.. I wonder how you're keeping the vrm's from hitting 120+ C and cooking with no active cooling.


Yeah I know theres some more work to be done full cover water are a must for aesthetics you either love or hate the logo

VRMs ? they still aint broke after 4 years they have a separate heat sink and as for memory heat sinks they are overrated
was an over sight buy cards without checking availability of water blocks









still got some good bench score out of these cards


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Yeah I know theres some more work to be done full cover water are a must for aesthetics you either love or hate the logo
> 
> VRMs ? they still aint broke after 4 years they have a separate heat sink and as for memory heat sinks they are overrated
> was an over sight buy cards without checking availability of water blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still got some good bench score out of these cards


Ahh, hard to tell if your vrm's had heatsinks or not in the side shot. Looked like they didn't. Guess they survive fine...... My GTX 770 I had before from EVGA ran it's VRM's around 100 - 110c every time I played games, and that was with active fan cooling. I was just imagining your cards with no fans on the vrm's would probably be super-hot. I guess it works for you though.


----------



## Blackline

Hey guys!

Can someone mod my Asus GTX 770 bios?

Would like same as bioses in the first post (up the power, 1.212V, 1150MHz and disable boost)!

Thanks in advance
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-bsLL6BQfD2UldHeXRlMEFYM0k


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackline*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Can someone mod my Asus GTX 770 bios?
> 
> Would like same as bioses in the first post (up the power, 1.212V, 1150MHz and disable boost)!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-bsLL6BQfD2UldHeXRlMEFYM0k


Theree is no software mod that will currently work you need an obsolete version of MSI AB but you can hotwire then easily

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409611/asus-gtx-770-dcuii-with-maximus-v-extreme-hotwire/0_20

I am still I member here I got 1 of my 770s as a accessory display output
The GTX 1080Ti is an absolute beast I would say it is almost 4x faster than GTX 770 in SLI


----------



## moiloon

hi, i know this is a old thread, but just recently aquired a used gtx 770, coming from a zotac gtx 660 (which i overclocked thanks to the 660 non ti overclock thread right here in the forum,which is fantastic place i might add)
would like to overclock this 770
, but not sure which bios to d/load from the 1st page of this thread for my card
anyone who can point me in the right direction will be greatly appreciated
ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3084396/width/350/height/700[/IMG]

heres my default bios also

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-V0JfiLKO1cM0pjb0ZMSl9mZ0U/view?usp=sharing


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moiloon*
> 
> hi, i know this is a old thread, but just recently aquired a used gtx 770, coming from a zotac gtx 660 (which i overclocked thanks to the 660 non ti overclock thread right here in the forum,which is fantastic place i might add)
> would like to overclock this 770
> , but not sure which bios to d/load from the 1st page of this thread for my card
> anyone who can point me in the right direction will be greatly appreciated
> 
> heres my default bios also
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-V0JfiLKO1cM0pjb0ZMSl9mZ0U/view?usp=sharing


I don't know exactly where you should go with this.. but just wanted to comment that you should -NOT- download any bios's posted anywhere online and try them on your card. That's a pretty good way to brick and possibly damage it.

What you -SHOULD- do, (to guarantee it at least won't damage your card) is either modify your existing bios with tools yourself, or ask someone else to modify it for you, then flash that back to the card instead.

I had my GTX-770 from EVGA for a couple years (EVGA SuperClocked GTX 770) and my biggest complaint.. (and ultimately the reason I sold the card) is it was 100% completely voltage locked. No one could modify it's voltage even a single +0.01v even with custom bios's or software. And that severely limited it's overclock potential. I don't know if -ALL- 700 series nvidia cards do that.. but I have heard that a pretty good percentage of them are volt-locked. Some folks have reported success boosting voltage with a custom bios with some cards.. but I don't know a list of which ones allow it and which do not.

That's pretty much the limiting factor with being able to overclock GTX 770's however... so you'll have to try to discover if yours is volt-locked or not. If it is you may not be able to do much of anything with it beyond what it already does.


----------



## moiloon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I don't know exactly where you should go with this.. but just wanted to comment that you should -NOT- download any bios's posted anywhere online and try them on your card. That's a pretty good way to brick and possibly damage it.
> 
> What you -SHOULD- do, (to guarantee it at least won't damage your card) is either modify your existing bios with tools yourself, or ask someone else to modify it for you, then flash that back to the card instead.
> 
> I had my GTX-770 from EVGA for a couple years (EVGA SuperClocked GTX 770) and my biggest complaint.. (and ultimately the reason I sold the card) is it was 100% completely voltage locked. No one could modify it's voltage even a single +0.01v even with custom bios's or software. And that severely limited it's overclock potential. I don't know if -ALL- 700 series nvidia cards do that.. but I have heard that a pretty good percentage of them are volt-locked. Some folks have reported success boosting voltage with a custom bios with some cards.. but I don't know a list of which ones allow it and which do not.
> 
> That's pretty much the limiting factor with being able to overclock GTX 770's however... so you'll have to try to discover if yours is volt-locked or not. If it is you may not be able to do much of anything with it beyond what it already does.


by the looks of things it is volt locked, as in msi afterburner the volt mv cannot be adjusted, so am i pretty much stuck?
and thanks for your response, any other info as to how i can improve on the card will be appreciated


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moiloon*
> 
> by the looks of things it is volt locked, as in msi afterburner the volt mv cannot be adjusted, so am i pretty much stuck?
> and thanks for your response, any other info as to how i can improve on the card will be appreciated


Some 700 series nvidia cards would not change voltage in software but could be set higher manually via bios. Some of them... even if you do change the voltage on em, most 700 series cards will still report stock voltage via gpu-z even if it is physically higher, and it's difficult to know if you've ever changed anything or not.

You can try custom bios's and see if someone will mod it for you and then see if you can clock higher with software.. about the best you can figure out.


----------



## moiloon

well thanks once again, i have supplied my original bios a couple of posts up, so would be great if someone could take a look and modify it for me, i have opened it up in nvidia kelper bios, but did not know what to change, so left well alone lol


----------



## Kanoti1

I have gigabyte gtx 770 2gb windforce 3x and I can't Unlock the voltage, I have tried every software unlocker methods nothing worked.

If anyone have that card and unlocked It by Hardmod show me a video shows how to unlock voltage.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanoti1*
> 
> I have gigabyte gtx 770 2gb windforce 3x and I can't Unlock the voltage, I have tried every software unlocker methods nothing worked.
> 
> If anyone have that card and unlocked It by Hardmod show me a video shows how to unlock voltage.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


There are many GTX 700 series cards that can not have voltage control unlocked via software by any means what so ever. Not windows programs, no custom bios flashing, nothing. Some can, some can not. It may be possible you may have one that can not be unlocked via software.

Disclaimer: I am not endorsing this next method of card modification personally. Anything you do to your card, you do of your own will and accept any potential damages that may occur. Please do not hold me responsible if you fry your card using modifications.

Disclaimer out of the way, this is probably what you are looking for: https://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/

The problem with certain nvidia cards is that nvidia specified that the voltage to the various IC's and chips to be hard limited via resistors and other methods via components on the design of the card. Mostly, reference design cards that follow nvidia's specifications. -SOME- vendors created custom PCB's for the 700 series, and bypassed this limitation, and allowed further voltage control via software by using their own custom designs, supported with their own software. I believe (but may be wrong here) that the MSI Lightning and EVGA Kingpin cards for the 700 series were most famous for this. There may be other custom-PCB designs for the 700 series that also allow voltage control. I'm not aware of any public list of which 700 series cards allow voltage and which do not. There may be a list but I've never found it yet.

This guide up there outlines specifically which components limit voltage and explains how to bypass it. I think you will still need to program the cards with a custom bios with higher wattage limits along side this mod too.


----------



## Kanoti1

I saw that article before. but thanks for help.

But I'm so Bad in Electricity stuff like that so I don't miss with my Card's resistors and Damage It. So Can I Send u The PCB In HD and u Tell Me What to Do ??

at my Own Risk for Sure.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanoti1*
> 
> I saw that article before. but thanks for help.
> 
> But I'm so Bad in Electricity stuff like that so I don't miss with my Card's resistors and Damage It. So Can I Send u The PCB In HD and u Tell Me What to Do ??
> 
> at my Own Risk for Sure.


No.. I'm not going to modify your card for you. And no you can't send it to me to modify, for you, sorry. You're on your own. Try bios modding software, there's guides here on overclock.net, put it into the search thing. If your card doesn't respond to evga precisionX or msi afterburner for voltage, or you don't get a voltage boost with editing the bios then it might be hard locked, some 700 series cards are.

I'll try to find a guide for you here on OCN a little later for modifying bios.. just woke up and half awake.


----------



## Kanoti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> No.. I'm not going to modify your card for you. And no you can't send it to me to modify, for you, sorry. You're on your own. Try bios modding software, there's guides here on overclock.net, put it into the search thing. If your card doesn't respond to evga precisionX or msi afterburner for voltage, or you don't get a voltage boost with editing the bios then it might be hard locked, some 700 series cards are.
> 
> I'll try to find a guide for you here on OCN a little later for modifying bios.. just woke up and half awake.


I didn't mean to send my PCB to you , I want to upload pics in HD here and u tell me what to do. That's it. And I Tried Bios Modding with Kepler Bios Tweaker V1.27 and I Have Increased the power Limit But Not The Voltage. Voltage Stucks at 1.20000 In Afterburner and GPUZ.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanoti1*
> 
> I didn't mean to send my PCB to you , I want to upload pics in HD here and u tell me what to do. That's it. And I Tried Bios Modding with Kepler Bios Tweaker V1.27 and I Have Increased the power Limit But Not The Voltage. Voltage Stucks at 1.20000 In Afterburner and GPUZ.


The guide I found has photos and explains exactly what to do. But it sounds like, unfortunately, you have ended up with one of the 700 series that is probably volt-locked.


----------



## Kanoti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> The guide I found has photos and explains exactly what to do. But it sounds like, unfortunately, you have ended up with one of the 700 series that is probably volt-locked.


So, There isn't any way to hardmod my PCB ??? That Let Me Increase Voltage ?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanoti1*
> 
> So, There isn't any way to hardmod my PCB ??? That Let Me Increase Voltage ?


I would guess there probably is out there somewhere, I just don't know where any such guide is myself... search overclock.net or search google. Sorry.. maybe someone else here could help you further.


----------



## Kanoti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I would guess there probably is out there somewhere, I just don't know where any such guide is myself... search overclock.net or search google. Sorry.. maybe someone else here could help you further.


Okay , Thanks for ur help. I Wish someone help me here.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanoti1*
> 
> So, There isn't any way to hardmod my PCB ??? That Let Me Increase Voltage ?


I can't help with your card, but I can help with google:

Try quoting strings to narrow the search or in other words

instead of using this for google search: *gigabyte gtx 770 voltage increase*

try this: *"gigabyte gtx 770" voltage increase*

https://www.google.com/search?q=%22gigabyte+gtx+770%22+voltage+increase&oq=%22gigabyte+gtx+770%22+voltage+increase&gs_l=psy-ab.3..33i21k1.3613.12893.0.13171.27.19.0.0.0.0.170.1507.10j5.15.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..14.6.597...33i22i29i30k1j33i160k1.pmH063hgj0M


----------



## Kanoti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I can't help with your card, but I can help with google:
> 
> Try quoting strings to narrow the search or in other words
> 
> instead of using this for google search: *gigabyte gtx 770 voltage increase*
> 
> try this: *"gigabyte gtx 770" voltage increase*
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=%22gigabyte+gtx+770%22+voltage+increase&oq=%22gigabyte+gtx+770%22+voltage+increase&gs_l=psy-ab.3..33i21k1.3613.12893.0.13171.27.19.0.0.0.0.170.1507.10j5.15.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..14.6.597...33i22i29i30k1j33i160k1.pmH063hgj0M


Tried Every method, everything, nothing works. help guys


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanoti1*
> 
> Tried Every method, everything, nothing works. help guys


It can be done is not easy though but to TBH for todays games it really is a waste of time not enough Vram and power even if toy managed a huge OC like 1400Mhz
Just go buy a GTX1070 or better and be done with it


----------



## Kanoti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> It can be done is not easy though but to TBH for todays games it really is a waste of time not enough Vram and power even if toy managed a huge OC like 1400Mhz
> Just go buy a GTX1070 or better and be done with it


Insufficient Money for now , and I Have 1080P Display , I Get 45~55in most games. So when I OC it To 1400 or 1370 , I Will Get A Steady 60FPS In Most Of Games. And when I Get Money , I will Upgrade to 1070 for Sure.
So Any Help?? 'bout OCing it ?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanoti1*
> 
> Insufficient Money for now , and I Have 1080P Display , I Get 45~55in most games. So when I OC it To 1400 or 1370 , I Will Get A Steady 60FPS In Most Of Games. And when I Get Money , I will Upgrade to 1070 for Sure.
> So Any Help?? 'bout OCing it ?


I already showed you a link how to bypass nvidia's power limit restrictions. If you can't find a link to how to modify that card's voltage then it's probably not possible. I tried googling myself and could not find anything specific to your card. Even if you found said guide you would be getting in to the realm of soldering variable resistors on to your card to "hard mod" the voltage, since it can't be done by bios. And that's pretty much for LN2 Benchmark Suicide runs for world records, and it's not usable for "Daily Driver" 24-7 gaming usage. Even if you found such a guide it would pretty much physically damage it in the process as well.

The short summary is this: You can't change voltage on your card, at least not easily. Sorry, it's just not possible. Overclock it as far as you can with MSI Afterburner and live with what ever results. If it's not fast enough, then get a newer card. If you can't afford it then I guess you're stuck with it for now.


----------



## Kanoti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I already showed you a link how to bypass nvidia's power limit restrictions. If you can't find a link to how to modify that card's voltage then it's probably not possible. I tried googling myself and could not find anything specific to your card. Even if you found said guide you would be getting in to the realm of soldering variable resistors on to your card to "hard mod" the voltage, since it can't be done by bios. And that's pretty much for LN2 Benchmark Suicide runs for world records, and it's not usable for "Daily Driver" 24-7 gaming usage. Even if you found such a guide it would pretty much physically damage it in the process as well.
> 
> The short summary is this: You can't change voltage on your card, at least not easily. Sorry, it's just not possible. Overclock it as far as you can with MSI Afterburner and live with what ever results. If it's not fast enough, then get a newer card. If you can't afford it then I guess you're stuck with it for now.


Some people here have my Card , and Overclocked it to 1350 and 1400Mhz. But they sold thier Cards I Guess or don't want to help me.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanoti1*
> 
> Some people here have my Card , and Overclocked it to 1350 and 1400Mhz. But they sold thier Cards I Guess or don't want to help me.


And yours doesn't overclock that far? Are those people even on overclock.net? How far do you get with yours? Also.. I'm not sure if you're aware but not every card will overclock the same. It's known as "The silicon Lotto" or used to be.. (chips don't use silicon anymore). But basically just because you have the same model card they do, does -NOT- mean that yours will overclock to 1400 mhz just because it's a Gigabyte 770 windforce. They may have been extremely lucky and had "golden sample" cards.

Someone could take 500 "identical" looking Gigabyte 770 windforce cards and maybe only 5 out of 500 would hit 1400 mhz for example. Nothing is guaranteed with overclocking. It's just if we get lucky or not.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanoti1*
> 
> Some people here have my Card , and Overclocked it to 1350 and 1400Mhz. But they sold thier Cards I Guess or don't want to help me.


I went digging through the past in this thread and found something for you. Short of it is like I said, djthrottleboi himself (one of the geniuses on nvidia bios's here on OCN) a few years ago confirmed it (for someone else posting with a Gigabyte 770 2GB windforce OC card) that the bios for these cards -CAN NOT- be set to anything above 1.212v, see here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/7930#post_23210251 However a little further in the thread, djthrottleboi posted a modified bios for the user (user with a Gigabyte 770 2GB windforce OC card) that increased power limits as much as possible and some other mods. A link to the post with that bios is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/7950#post_23215808 I would probably suggest trying to download this and flash it to your card, and then try to overclock further.

Information on how to flash nvidia cards can be found here with pictures and a walkthrough: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980 I know it's for nvidia 900 series but the process is the same for 700 series, just get latest nvflash and follow.

DISCLAIMER: I take no responsibility to any possible or potential damages that may occur to your card during flashing. You -MUST- be prepared that the flash may possibly not work and you may need either another computer, or another video card, or using onboard video on your computer in order to re-flash original bios. As always, flashing any other bios to your video card other than what it came with runs the risk of potentially causing irreparable damage to it. This risk is yours and you must understand this when you attempt it. No one is responsible for bricking your card except you if you try it and something goes wrong. Remember to use: "nvflash --save file.rom" and backup your current bios on your card -FIRST-.

This bios from djthrottleboi is going to be your best bet at overclocking this card. What ever overclocks you get after this would be the best you're ever going to get.


----------



## Kanoti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I went digging through the past in this thread and found something for you. Short of it is like I said, djthrottleboi himself (one of the geniuses on nvidia bios's here on OCN) a few years ago confirmed it (for someone else posting with a Gigabyte 770 2GB windforce OC card) that the bios for these cards -CAN NOT- be set to anything above 1.212v, see here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/7930#post_23210251 However a little further in the thread, djthrottleboi posted a modified bios for the user (user with a Gigabyte 770 2GB windforce OC card) that increased power limits as much as possible and some other mods. A link to the post with that bios is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/7950#post_23215808 I would probably suggest trying to download this and flash it to your card, and then try to overclock further.
> 
> Information on how to flash nvidia cards can be found here with pictures and a walkthrough: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980 I know it's for nvidia 900 series but the process is the same for 700 series, just get latest nvflash and follow.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I take no responsibility to any possible or potential damages that may occur to your card during flashing. You -MUST- be prepared that the flash may possibly not work and you may need either another computer, or another video card, or using onboard video on your computer in order to re-flash original bios. As always, flashing any other bios to your video card other than what it came with runs the risk of potentially causing irreparable damage to it. This risk is yours and you must understand this when you attempt it. No one is responsible for bricking your card except you if you try it and something goes wrong. Remember to use: "nvflash --save file.rom" and backup your current bios on your card -FIRST-.
> 
> This bios from djthrottleboi is going to be your best bet at overclocking this card. What ever overclocks you get after this would be the best you're ever going to get.


I Flashed this mod . for the first time My Voltage Stucks At 1.15000 Underload But AfterBurner Show +100 Option To Increase Voltage, Whatever The Num i Choose The Voltage Stays 1.15000


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanoti1*
> 
> I Flashed this mod . for the first time My Voltage Stucks At 1.15000 Underload But AfterBurner Show +100 Option To Increase Voltage, Whatever The Num i Choose The Voltage Stays 1.15000


I don't know what else to say then. Try going back to your original then.


----------



## Kanoti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I don't know what else to say then. Try going back to your original then.


Can I Contact That Bios Genius Man ? @djthrottleboi ?
To hELP Me ?? Bcuz I Think He Can Help ME


----------



## Kanoti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I don't know what else to say then. Try going back to your original then.


He is the only one that made AB Core Voltage Moves From +12 To +100 So Maybe He Knows Something.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanoti1*
> 
> He is the only one that made AB Core Voltage Moves From +12 To +100 So Maybe He Knows Something.


He's sort of.. incarcerated.. for the past 2 years.. at least that's the last I heard of him 2 years ago on steam. no idea where he is now.

In general the 770's aren't that amazing, even if you got it overclocked to 1400 mhz it wouldn't even match a GTX 970 in performance, and you're limited to 2GB on it and can't even play today's modern games due to vram.

Not a whole lot of point in putting very much effort into it today.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> He's sort of.. incarcerated.. for the past 2 years.. at least that's the last I heard of him 2 years ago on steam. no idea where he is now.
> 
> In general the 770's aren't that amazing, even if you got it overclocked to 1400 mhz it wouldn't even match a GTX 970 in performance, and you're limited to 2GB on it and can't even play today's modern games due to vram.
> 
> Not a whole lot of point in putting very much effort into it today.


I would agree but sometimes I forget there are some less privileged people That earn less than $5 USD a day...........could be worth some peoples time


----------



## Fazlul

can i run those bios on gtx 770sc acx


----------



## Tipmen999

Does anyone know where the BIOS files for the reference model are? On the first page of this thread it seems to all be ASUS GIGABYTE etc.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipmen999*
> 
> Does anyone know where the BIOS files for the reference model are? On the first page of this thread it seems to all be ASUS GIGABYTE etc.


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=&model=GTX+770&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=

It will be in the tech power up data base


----------



## kithylin

Specifically, the nvidia reference bios's that Tipmen999 asked for are here: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=NVIDIA&model=GTX+770&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


----------



## Tipmen999

Thanks mate


----------



## Tipmen999

Are there any stock skynet overclock bios .rom files for the reference model? I don't see any on the front page and with search.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipmen999*
> 
> Are there any stock skynet overclock bios .rom files for the reference model? I don't see any on the front page and with search.


Not sure, but, what are you looking for? Just to remove the nvidia power limits in the bios? Because I have kepler bios tweaker I could use and at least do that for you.


----------



## Tipmen999

To be honest I was just trying to squeeze some life out of my system. I have overclocked my 2500K to 4.9ghz and it's been stable for over a month figured I'd hit my GTX770 up to whatever limits people have been acheiving and then knock it down or two. Already using FireStorm to manually software OC it on launch. Basically man I would defer to your knowledge on this, what would you do in my situation?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipmen999*
> 
> To be honest I was just trying to squeeze some life out of my system. I have overclocked my 2500K to 4.9ghz and it's been stable for over a month figured I'd hit my GTX770 up to whatever limits people have been acheiving and then knock it down or two. Already using FireStorm to manually software OC it on launch. Basically man I would defer to your knowledge on this, what would you do in my situation?


I guess it depends on what model 770 you have. If it's a 2GB one then consider upgrading to a newer video card. You can get something like a GTX 1060 with 6GB for < $200 today.

If it's a 4GB card then I suppose keep it but the 770's are kinda slow for today. And my EVGA 770 I had was a really poor overclocker, only did 1208 Mhz and some people get a lot more out of their cards, so my overclocking experience with the 700 series is pretty low.


----------



## Tipmen999

Ok yeah it's a 2GB model. I'm low on funds so trying to make do. Would you recommend keeping my software OC?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipmen999*
> 
> Ok yeah it's a 2GB model. I'm low on funds so trying to make do. Would you recommend keeping my software OC?


I guess, if it's working for you go with it.

I have a 2GB GTX 680 in the other room that runs at 1306 Mhz all the time (+20% OC). Sadly older cards don't OC as big of margins as the newer cards. My new 1080 Ti OC's +43% over nvidia stock base-clock speed.


----------



## SonicDust187

Are the 680 and 770 the same cards?


----------



## feznz

SonicDust187 said:


> Are the 680 and 770 the same cards?


same GPU but the 770 has faster memory than 680 there is a thread where some people have successfully flashed 770 Bios to a 680 but most cards don't really handle the faster default memory speed.


----------



## kithylin

SonicDust187 said:


> Are the 680 and 770 the same cards?


Technically the "Paper Specs" appear the same, the GTX 680 and the GTX 770 both use the identical same GK104-400-A2 GPU chip, but nvidia shipped the GTX 770 with roughly about +40 Mhz to +80 Mhz faster core speed and max boost, but the big difference is nvidia fitted the GTX 770 with faster ram. The ram speed of the GDDR5 on the GTX 680 defaulted to 1502 Mhz (6008 Mhz Effective), where as the ram on the GTX 770 shipped with GDDR5 clocked @ 1752.5 Mhz reference, 7010 Mhz Effective. Other than that, they both use 256-Bit wide memory bus, GDDR5, and the exact same core. And (From what I can tell) the exact same GDDR5 as well. Just the GTX 770 is effectively a factory-overclocked GTX 680 from the nvidia reference spec, and then some AIB partner cards boosted it even higher for their aftermarket versions of the GTX 770. I don't know the exact differences, perhaps nvidia uses different physical ram chips for the 770's vs the 680's to get the faster ram speed for the 770's. Perhaps it's the same chips and they just overclocked it and locked it in and shipped it as a factory model. That I don't know why or how, but the GTX 770 does have faster ram by default.


----------



## djthrottleboi

hhmmmm.


----------



## cjc75

So I am looking at maybe upgrading replacing my aging GTX 770 in the near future...

I have this one:
https://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=7ef622dc-4b18-42b3-9ffd-3eb5798e8a68

I also have two PC's here, and one of them is an older i5-2500K with an even older GTX 275 in it.
I plan to replace the 770 in my primary rig, and then use it to replace the old 275 in the second Rig.

The second Rig with the 275 has the following PSU in it:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153040R

My question is, can that PSU support my GTX 770... or will I also have to consider replacing it too?


----------



## kithylin

cjc75 said:


> So I am looking at maybe upgrading replacing my aging GTX 770 in the near future...
> 
> I have this one:
> https://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=7ef622dc-4b18-42b3-9ffd-3eb5798e8a68
> 
> I also have two PC's here, and one of them is an older i5-2500K with an even older GTX 275 in it.
> I plan to replace the 770 in my primary rig, and then use it to replace the old 275 in the second Rig.
> 
> The second Rig with the 275 has the following PSU in it:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153040R
> 
> My question is, can that PSU support my GTX 770... or will I also have to consider replacing it too?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units#GeForce_700_series

GTX 770 is only 230 watts. Your system is more than adequate for it.


----------



## cjc75

Ok. Thanks! I wasn't sure if a 10 - 12 year old PSU would have enough juice on its 12v rail to support the demands of my 770.


----------



## kithylin

cjc75 said:


> Ok. Thanks! I wasn't sure if a 10 - 12 year old PSU would have enough juice on its 12v rail to support the demands of my 770.


Well actually that I don't know and it's questionable. With capacitor degradation over time it may not work correctly.. a 10 year old PSU won't hold as much power as it originally did new. So it may actually not, even at 650 watts.. only way is to try and see.


----------



## djthrottleboi

cjc75 said:


> Ok. Thanks! I wasn't sure if a 10 - 12 year old PSU would have enough juice on its 12v rail to support the demands of my 770.


Only one way to find out as there is no stable graph of degradation to follow. Try it out as the system should be able to work on 500w if its not overloaded with fans and hdd's and stuff.


----------



## marcgarcia322

hello looking for fans for evga 770 2gb sc any help 
much appreciated


----------



## Tim Drake

Ok so 2 BIOS' only got me 1.162v and the MSI one got me 1.18v but my card has used 1.212v before and I can't seem to replicate it as I can't remember how I did it.

Any ideas?


----------

